# المصطبه النسائيه



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

هاي عليكم يا احلي واجمل 
عضوات في المنتدي :t25:


وإيمانا منا بمبدأ المساواه
بين الرجل والمرأة

وتماشيا بالمثل اللي بيقول
محدش احسن من حد

احنا كمان من حقنا كنساء وبنات مشتركين في المنتدي
يكون لينا 

مصطبه خاصه بينا







نتحاور فيها عن كل المشاكل النسائيه البحته :smile02

اللي مش عاوزين الرجاله يدخلوا فيها بارائهم :nunu0000:

خلينا ناخد راحتنا برده زيهم


وفي الموضوع دا هنتكلم 
عن اهتماماتنا 
ومشاكلنا في الحياه 
وكيفيه مواجهتا من وجهه نظرنا
وكيفيه التعامل مع الطرف الاخر

..... الخ من المواضيع الهامه 
في حياه المرأة الشرقيه


ومش هاقول ممنوع دخول الرجال :nunu0000:

لانهم هايكونوا حشريين زينا
وهايدخلوا يغلسوا برده
بس مش مهم :smile02


ايه رايكم يا بنات
نبـــــــــــــــــــــدأ



وعاوزه تفاعل بقي
يالا انتشروا :smile01​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 أغسطس 2012)

طبعا من حقكم ان يكون لكم مصطبة ولكن كن منصفات غير ظالمات


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

حلوه الفكره دي يا فينا


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> طبعا من حقكم ان يكون لكم مصطبة ولكن كن منصفات غير ظالمات



ههههههههههه حاضر استاذي هنكون منصفين بالطبع
لان هدفنا هو اجاد حلول

ولو ان هناك مقوله بتقول

المساواه في الظلم عدل :smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> حلوه الفكره دي يا فينا



يابنتي الفكره ملطوشه من العضو المبارك
مارسلينو

محدش يقوله بقي
بدل ما يجي يحدفني من البلكونه :smile01


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يابنتي الفكره ملطوشه من العضو المبارك
> مارسلينو
> 
> محدش يقوله بقي
> بدل ما يجي يحدفني من البلكونه :smile01


ههههههههههههههههههه
 متخافيش انا مش هقوله ولا هقول لحد يقوله 
:smile01


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2012)

*خدونى معاااااااااااااكم خدونى معاااااااااااااكم
هههههههههههههههه
سؤال هتعملوا ايه فى المتلصصين على مصطبتكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Critic (8 أغسطس 2012)

ما عندكوا قسم كامل قسم حوا !!
قولى بقا انكوا بتجروا شكل


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> متخافيش انا مش هقوله ولا هقول لحد يقوله
> :smile01



حبيبي انت من ايام الجيزه هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *خدونى معاااااااااااااكم خدونى معاااااااااااااكم
> هههههههههههههههه
> سؤال هتعملوا ايه فى المتلصصين على مصطبتكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *




ههههههههههههههههههه حضرتك تنورنا طبعا
الرحله الجايه هنقولك تيجي معانا :smile02

احنا ناس ديمقراطيه

فهانسيبهم براحتنا 
اصلهم هايصعبوا علينا :t23:






ما احنا برده بنتلصص عليكم في مصطبتكم 
مش تقول لحد بقي :nunu0000:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ما عندكوا قسم كامل قسم حوا !!
> قولى بقا انكوا بتجروا شكل



لا بقي انتوا اللي بتجروا شكلنا اهو

دخلتوا الموضوع ليه 


كمان براحتنا وغلاسه منا :smile02


حد عنده اعتراض بقي :nunu0000::budo::gun:


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

*ايوه بقى :ura1:*
*بس خليها قهوه نسائيه *
*عشان منبقاش بنغش منهم .... يبقى لينا استقلاليتنا*

*ياريت بقى منشوفش ادم من هنا ولا هنا 
بيبص فى الموضوع**:gun:*
*احسن هنتناقش فى اسرااااااااااااااااااار عويصه :spor24:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*متابعه جامد لأخر الشارع* ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *خدونى معاااااااااااااكم خدونى معاااااااااااااكم
> هههههههههههههههه
> سؤال هتعملوا ايه فى المتلصصين على مصطبتكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


هنقيم عليه الحد وانت حر بقي


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ايوه بقى :ura1:*
> *بس خليها قهوه نسائيه *
> *عشان منبقاش بنغش منهم .... يبقى لينا استقلاليتنا*
> 
> ...



يابنوته انا حابه اغلس عليهم
كمان المصطبه اريح ههههههههههههههه
عشان نعرف نقعد براحتنا برده


اه عرفيهم بقي

وفين الحرس الخاص بالموضوع
يا عصابه


اقصد يابنات 


امنعوا ادم من الدخول :nunu0000:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ايوه بقى :ura1:**بس خليها قهوه نسائيه *​


*طيب حلبه حصى لو سمحت ههههههه*




> *احسن هنتناقش فى اسرااااااااااااااااااار عويصه :spor24:*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*



*طيب كويس أهه فرصة الواحد يشغل حب الإستطلاع اللى عنده.*​
 *
*​
​
​


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يابنوته انا حابه اغلس عليهم
> كمان المصطبه اريح ههههههههههههههه
> عشان نعرف نقعد براحتنا برده
> اه عرفيهم بقي
> ...


*مصطبه ايه بس اللى مريحه :t25: 
دى كركرة الشيشه فى القهوه مفيش بعدها :ura1:
بشوفهم فى التليفزيون بيبقوا مبسوطين اوى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

متخافييييييييش .... اللى هنظبطه فى الموضوع
هنخطفه فى الموضوع بتاعنا انا وشقاوه
هنسيه القسم اصلاً :budo:
*​


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب حلبه حصى لو سمحت ههههههه*
> *طيب كويس أهه فرصة الواحد يشغل حب الإستطلاع اللى عنده*​


* ووووووووجب الحلبه .... مش الحلبه دى شبه الينسوس :smile01*

* بخصوص الاستطلاع .... انت جبته لنفسك ... اقرا العقاب المدون اعلاه :budo:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

كركره الشيشه يا وايت 
هههههههههههههههههههه
هو فين الاداره 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هروح في السريع انادي روح واجيلك ايه رايك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> ووووووووجب الحلبه .... مش الحلبه دى شبه الينسوس :smile01
> 
> بخصوص الاستطلاع .... انت جبته لنفسك ... اقرا العقاب المدون اعلاه :budo:*


*هأدخل من غير عقاب وهشارك وماهتاخدوا بالكم هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مصطبه ايه بس اللى مريحه :t25:
> دى كركرة الشيشه فى القهوه مفيش بعدها :ura1:
> بشوفهم فى التليفزيون بيبقوا مبسوطين اوى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




حلو الكلام
فلتحذر يا ادم من التدبيسه بقي
مع ريا وسكينه


اقصد وايت وشقاوة
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كركره الشيشه يا وايت
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هو فين الاداره
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ياساتر يارب

يابنتي انتي معانا ولا علينا ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

لا معاك يا نفين 
بس مش مع الشيشه 
لو في مثلا مم نقول جوزه ممكن اكون معاكي 
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> لا معاك يا نفين
> بس مش مع الشيشه
> لو في مثلا مم نقول جوزه ممكن اكون معاكي
> ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
تصدقي ( جوزه ) اشيك :smile01


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2012)

*تحبوا أفتحلكم أول موضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تحبوا أفتحلكم أول موضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


*انا بقول الجو الحر  :act31:
والمصطبه هناك فاضيه محدش بيفتح فيها حاجة :nunu0000:
احنا اساتذه فى فتح المواضيع ... دة تخصص :smile01

نيفين عايزين روك يحجب الموضوع دة عن الاعضاء ... :close_tem
ويبقى متاح للعضويات بث :t23:
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

ودي تتعمل ازاي دي يا وايت ؟


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ودي تتعمل ازاي دي يا وايت ؟


*روك ميصعبش عليه حاجة فى المنتديات:smile02
دة ممكن يحجبنا شخصياً عن المواضيع 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (8 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هيحجبها حتى عن نفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


*وهو فى زعيم بيحجب حاجة عن نفسه يا رااااااجل *
*الناس دى مفيش حاجة تحجب عنها*
*متخليناش نغلط فى السياسه بقى :smile01*
​


----------



## marcelino (8 أغسطس 2012)

اول حاجه فى قسم لحضراتكم اسمه حواء كان بالاولى تعملى فيه الموضوع 

زى لو كان فى قسم ادم كنت هعمل فيه موضوعى

تانى حاجه احنا مش حشريين زيكم 

تالت حاجه انتى بالذات  ياللى مش عايزه الرجاله تدخل فى مواضعيكم مكنتيش سايبه موضوعنا فى حاله 

رابع حاجه مبروك الموضوع ودى اول واخر مشاركه ليا فيه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> طيب هتعملوا إيه بقى لو عضو
> عمل عضويه جديدة بإسم فتاة علشان يدخل قهوتكم ويكركرررر بشيشتكم وياكم . إزاى هتحجبوووووووووووه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




طب بالذمه دا يبقي راجل اصلا

الراجل اللي يقبل علي نفسه يدخل بعضويه انثي
يبقي مش يستحق لقب رجل


وطبعا هايقع يعني هايقع
مش هايقدر يختفي كتير 

احنا بنات حواء برده :nunu0000:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اول حاجه فى قسم لحضراتكم اسمه حواء كان بالاولى تعملى فيه الموضوع
> 
> زى لو كان فى قسم ادم كنت هعمل فيه موضوعى
> 
> ...




هابقي انزل امسح المشاركه اللي قبل دي

بس بجد ضحكتني
لو ماكنتوش حشريين
طب ايه دخلك عشان ترد حتي لو كانت اول واخر مشاركه

اسمه انه حب الفضول خلاك تدخل الموضوع
حتي لو للقراءه فقط :close_tem

يبقي الحشريه طبع في المصريين عموما

واخيرا الله يبارك فيك وميرسي علي المشاركه


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2012)

*موضوع جميل ومتابعين فى صمت 

*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *روك ميصعبش عليه حاجة فى المنتديات:smile02
> دة ممكن يحجبنا شخصياً عن المواضيع
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*


هههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا خوفي شكلنا هنتسرح يا وايت


----------



## rania79 (9 أغسطس 2012)

الله الله ع افكارك يابت ياهارتى الله
اديلو
هههههههههههههههه
معاكى يا معلمتى
شوفتى هتبدى ننم ف اى موضوع ونا ف قفاكى عدل
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

*انا بتقرح عمل موضوع وهو
ياريت تبقو عندكم يا بنات كلام حلو والاطراء
للرجالة
يعنى شمعنا الرجالة بتعمل دور العاشق الولهان
والست متعملش
مش دا برضو حرام والمفروض يكون مساواة بين الاتنين
*​


----------



## rania79 (9 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا بتقرح عمل موضوع وهو
> ياريت تبقو عندكم يا بنات كلام حلو والاطراء
> للرجالة
> يعنى شمعنا الرجالة بتعمل دور العاشق الولهان
> ...




الا هو انت عايزينا هنا نذكر محاسن موتنا ولا اية اقصد الرجالة :smile01
هههههههههههههههههه

ياعم فكك  بلا كلام حلو بلا كلام ملزق القعدة هنا نواشف يا اخ ابو سمرة:smile02:smile02​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> الا هو انت عايزينا هنا نذكر محاسن موتنا ولا اية اقصد الرجالة :smile01
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياعم فكك  بلا كلام حلو بلا كلام ملزق القعدة هنا نواشف يا اخ ابو سمرة:smile02:smile02​


*اممممممممم
شامم ريحة تريقةوحساس فيةمؤامرة بطردى
من الموضوع
هههههههههههههه
اممممممممم
ناشفة ناشفة ازاى 
مش كفاية انى هبقى الهواجى هبلجكم شاى وقهوة وشيشة علشان القعدة تحلو
بى الاضافة حقى البقشيش
الفلوس يعنى
هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

*يا سااااتر عليكم

قسم حواء بحاله مش مكفيكم مناقشات وجايين تعملوا موضوع هنا من باب المساواة

حواء تاخد مميزاتها كأنثى وفي نفس الوقت تاخد مميزات الراجل من باب المساواة
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*اسيبكم كام ساعة انام فيهم ارجع الاقى مواضيع اتفتحت و سيرتى اتجابت ... بتقطعو فى فروتى و انا نايمة ؟؟ افرضو شرقت و فطست منكم :smile02 

جامد الموضوع يا نيفو .. بس يا حبيبى الرجالة يعملو مصطبة و يطلعو بالجلابية و الجوزة ( بلاش شيشة لو بتضايقكم اوى :smile01 ) ماااااااشى ...

لكن احنا نربط المدورة و نلبس الجلابية و نطلع على المصطبة نرغى ... هتبقى الفضايح ان بابليك :ura1: 

يلا فين اول فضيحة .. اقصد اول موضوع :smile01 *


----------



## rania79 (9 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه عيب عليك يا سميغ انا اتريق برضة يواد
ولو فينا من قهوة وشيشة بيقة انت منور منور منور يا باشا​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه عيب عليك يا سميغ انا اتريق برضة يواد
> ولو فينا من قهوة وشيشة بيقة انت منور منور منور يا باشا​


*لاالمرة كمان شوية حشيش على شويةبانجو
اظلتالك العملية واسمع الفاضيح بتاعتكم واروح افتين بقى عليكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*يا نااااااااس قسم حوا مغلق للاعضاء المباركين و المشرفين فقط .. يعنى الاعضاء اللى لسة ازرقة مش ينفعو يدخلو .. و دول مش قليليين يعنى .. عشان كدة نيفين عملته هنا بس كدة يا ظالمة :vava:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لاالمرة كمان شوية حشيش على شويةبانجو
> اظلتالك العملية واسمع الفاضيح بتاعتكم واروح افتين بقى عليكم
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ​



*لااااااااااا دى مصطبة مش غُرزة :smile02*


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لااااااااااا دى مصطبة مش غُرزة :smile02*


:94::94:
منا عارف علشان كداهصليلك علشان اعرف اى سر اى سر جواكى:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem
يا ضقاوة وراح بقى افتن عليكى شوفتى بقى انا غلبانة اوووووووووووووى:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## rania79 (9 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههه بت ياشقاوة اسكتى بقة
الولة هيظبطنا بالحشيش والبانجو خالية يصرف علينا شوية
ههههههههههههههههه

الا المعلمة نفين كبير الحتة فين؟ لحد ناو؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*اظن ان نيفو نبطشية صباحية بس  مش ليها فى سهر الليالى دة .. *


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههه بت ياشقاوة اسكتى بقة
> الولة هيظبطنا بالحشيش والبانجو خالية يصرف علينا شوية
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الا المعلمة نفين كبير الحتة فين؟ لحد ناو؟​


بس خودى بالك الحساب :t25::t25:
عليكى انتى وشقاوة تدفعولى فلوس:smile01:smile01
مش تادينوى علقى بعتها ماشى:act31::act31::act31:


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

* اكتشفت أن زوجي علي علاقة بإحدي الجارات . وهذا ليس مجرد شك لأن لدي الدليل علي ذلك وأريد ان أعرف كيف أتصرف ؟*


 *الإجابة*

​ *يجب اولاً أن تصلي لكي يقود الله هذا الزوج للتوبة والرجوع عن الخطية .*​ 

​ *ولكن أريد منكِ أيتها الزوجة أن تسألي نفسك عن مدي مسئوليتك ِ حتي وصل زوجك الي هذه الدرجة !!*​ 
​ *ربما تكونين أنتِ مشغولة عنه بدراسة أو بعمل أو بأي شئ   ، لذلك يجب أن تملئ كل فراغ في حياته ، أو تعامليه بالحكمة دون ان تدخلي   معه في مناقشات أو خلافات أو قضايا ، وإعلمي أن " النفس الشبعانة تدوس   العسل ". ( أم 27 : 7 ).*​ 
​ *فإذا كان الزوج في حالة شبع نفسي وعاطفي .. فإنه لن ينظر الي الخارج . لذلك يجب أن توفري له سبل الإشباع النفسي والعاطفي .*​ 

​ *حاولي أن تشجعيه علي الصلاة والذهاب الي الكنيسة والتناول من الأسرار المقدسة .*
*وبالطبع سوف يستعد عن طريق التوبة والإعتراف قبل التناول ، وإجعلي أب الاعتراف يتردد علي المنزل في زيارات رعوية ليقوده الي الإعتراف والتناول .*​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

*صوتكوا جايب لأخر المنتدى*
*تعالوا طيب نرغى شويه على ما نيفين تيجى*

*صحيح بقى بتحبوا ايه ستايلات فى فساتين السهره*
*وبلاش بقى جو الحشمه وتحسسونى انكم بتحضروا الافراح بعبايات*
*يعنى لو حد قريبك وهتلبسى فستان سواريه*
*تجمعى ازاى انه يبقى شيك ومحترم *
*انا بحب الستايل دة وشايفه انه محترم خالص*

*شخصياً بعشق الستايل دة .... مربع من فوق وبربع كم وطوله لذيذ*
*




*

*



*

*انتوا بتحبوا ايه استايلات ... اكيد عندكم فساتين كتيييير *
*وايه المحلات الكويسه اللى بتشتروا منها فساتين السهره .... 
الزمالك بحب فساتينها ... ها ايه كمان *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*فساتين السهرة بعشقها و ان كنت مش بلبسها كتير لانى ماليش فى جو الافراح اوى بصراحة الا لو حد قريب اوى منى :smile02 

بعشق اللون الاسود جداااا بحسه كينج الالوان فى فساتين السهرة بالذات تقريبا مالهوش موضة ثابتة و له رونق خاص بيه 
عندى فستان شبه دة بس ربع كم 





و بحب الاستايل دة اوى 





و الاستايل دة على قصير كان شكله حلو اوى عليا 






و لو عايزة المفيد اسئلى الخبيرة بتاعتنا رونى فى مواضيع الفساتين دى :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فساتين السهرة بعشقها و ان كنت مش بلبسها كتير لانى ماليش فى جو الافراح اوى بصراحة الا لو حد قريب اوى منى :smile02
> 
> بعشق اللون الاسود جداااا بحسه كينج الالوان فى فساتين السهرة بالذات تقريبا مالهوش موضة ثابتة و له رونق خاص بيه
> عندى فستان شبه دة بس ربع كم
> ...


*الاسود شياكه والاحمر ملوش زى *
*بس انا عندى اخو الرمادى اللى فوق بيبقى عثول عليا :smile02*

*مش بحب الفساتين الضيقه ... اموت فى الكرانيش الواسعه المنفوشه ... 
بس زوقك تحفففففه :ura1:*

*ها يا بناوييييت ... فين الازواق *
*صحيح بتشترى منين فساتينك :t23:*
*
على فكره انا عايزه واحد زى الرمادى فى الاسود 
دة بس واسع والنبى  *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الاسود شياكه والاحمر ملوش زى *
> *بس انا عندى اخو الرمادى اللى فوق بيبقى عثول عليا :smile02*
> 
> *مش بحب الفساتين الضيقه ... اموت فى الكرانيش الواسعه المنفوشه ...
> ...


*
لالا واسع ايه تضيع شياكته .. هو الاستايل بتاعه ضيق كدة فيه حاجات تانية واسعة و كرانيش و حاجات عجيبة كدة من تحت انا ماليش فيها .. يا اما يكون نازل بوسع من غير دوشة زى اول فستان دة .. حاجة سيمبل كدة 
بصى حاجات زى كدة كلها نازلة على واسع و بتبقى لذيذة 




















الاحمر بقا :t25:

دة ليا انا الواسع هجيبهولك تحت :smile01





و دة ليا برضه 






ليكى بقا 















كفاية عليكى دول *


----------



## rania79 (9 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه مع انى يابت يا شقاوة مش بحب اقول مصدر الهدوم بتاعتى بس يالا
انا بحب الاستيل دة موز


*



*
وقصر النيل فية محلات كويسة يا وايت
والمولات كمان
بس دة طبعا مش يجى ف الوكالة حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> لالا واسع ايه تضيع شياكته .. هو الاستايل بتاعه ضيق كدة فيه حاجات تانية واسعة و كرانيش و حاجات عجيبة كدة من تحت انا ماليش فيها .. يا اما يكون نازل بوسع من غير دوشة زى اول فستان دة .. حاجة سيمبل كدة
> بصى حاجات زى كدة كلها نازلة على واسع و بتبقى لذيذة
> 
> ...


*مبحبش الكرانيش الزحمه*
*بس يبقى واسع بشياكه وقصير* :t23:
*معرفش ليه عندى حساسيه من اللبس الضيق* :vava:
*مبستريحش فيه ... بحب الحاجة مستريحه* 
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*الاحمرات تحفه ... بس قصيره بشكل ... لو حد من اخواتنا اتجسس علينا هيولع فينا*
*هيقولوا فييييييييييين الحشمه *:budo:
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​ *هى رانيا فين يا اخت شقاوه* :smile01
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*لا سيبك منهم بقا .. المصطبة مصطبتنا 

حيرتينى معاكى شوية تقولى كرانيش و شوية تقولى زحمة .. لا الضيق فى السهرات بالذات له مكانة خاصة و شياكة معينة و بعدين هو حد قال اننا هننزل بيهم فى الشارع يعنى ؟؟ دى سهرة و اللى مش عاجبه ميبقاش يلبسه لحد يخصه :smile01

ماهى دى موديلات اما تشترى انتى حاجة ابقى اتحكمى فى الطول براحتك مافيهم حاجات كب هتلبسيها و هى مفتوحة اوى من فوق كدة مش للدرجة يعنى .. احنا نشوف الموديل و تظبطى الحاجة على نفسك حسب جسمك انتى و حسب راحتك فى اللبس 

رانيا فى المشاركة اللى قبلك على طول :smile01


*


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> حيرتينى معاكى شوية تقولى كرانيش و شوية تقولى زحمة .. لا الضيق فى السهرات بالذات له مكانة خاصة و شياكة معينة و بعدين هو حد قال اننا هننزل بيهم فى الشارع يعنى ؟؟ دى سهرة و اللى مش عاجبه ميبقاش يلبسه لحد يخصه :smile01
> *


*
**هبسطهاااااااااااالك*
*شوفى الفرق وتفهمى قصدى*
*شايفه دة واسع وناعم ازاى :t23:

**



*

*وشايفه هنا الزيطه :budo:*
*



*

*دة قصدى واسع وناعم ... مش واسع وفى خناقه*
*هههههههههههه*
​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههه مع انى يابت يا شقاوة مش بحب اقول مصدر الهدوم بتاعتى بس يالا
> انا بحب الاستيل دة موز
> 
> 
> ...


*الوكاله يا رونى * *:gun:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نفسى اروح قصر النيل ... كتير بيشكروا فى لبس هناك عموماً*
*بس منزلتش قبل كدة ... مصادرى كلها من 26 يوليو او الزمالك *
*وبس خلاص ... لكن غالباً فى اقرب فرصه هروح اتفرج فى قصر النيل :t23:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

حلوه الفساتين اوي اي بنوتات


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> حلوه الفساتين اوي اي بنوتات


*وانت ايه رأيك *
*بتحبى ايه .. قولى ما تتكسفيش :t23:*
*قبل ما اخوتك يصحوا من النوم ويرشقوا :budo:*
​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

اتقو الله يجعل لكم مخرجا يا جماعة
والله يجماعة الحشمة ثم الحشمةثم الحشمة
وكفرو الذين يلبوسن  ضيق
وملابس واسعة
حراااااااااااام حرااااااااااااااام
شرعا يا جدعان اتقو الله يجعل لكم مخرجا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وانت ايه رأيك *
> *بتحبى ايه .. قولى ما تتكسفيش :t23:*
> *قبل ما اخوتك يصحوا من النوم ويرشقوا :budo:*
> ​


عجبيني الاسودات الاولنيين 
والرمادي روعه


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> وكفرو الذين يلبوسن  ضيق
> وملابس واسعة​


*
**يعنى اللى لابس ضيق مش عاجب واللى لابس واسع مش عاجب *
*تصدق المفروض اقيم عليك الحد بعد التصريح دة :budo:*
​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> **يعنى اللى لابس ضيق مش عاجب واللى لابس واسع مش عاجب *
> *تصدق المفروض اقيم عليك الحد بعد التصريح دة :budo:*
> ​


تانى رد ليكى عليا كل فين وفين ليلة ما تردى عليا
ههههههههههههههوعجبى
هع هع
قال تقييمى عليا الحد دا فى المشمش
وانا شكلى اللى هقييم عليكى الحد الصبر جميل ان لم تتحشمى ايتها الاخت الفاضلة 
وصدق الله العظيم
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

يآ سلآم يآ سلآم
أخيراً بقى للبنوتآت متوى للكلآم وآلذى منهـ هههههـ
*شطورهـ يآ نيفين* ^_^

وبآلنسبة للفسآتين فـ أنآ ذوقى تقريباً زى وآيت
بحب آلستآيل آلقصير ونآزل على وآسع لزوم حرية آلحركة :t23: 
مش بحب أجمع بين آلقصير وآلضيق
يعنى لو ضيق يبقى أفضل طويل .. أهو نقطع من هنآ ونوصل من هنآ :smile01

ولسهـ حآضرة فرح من أسبوع








دهـ نفس ديزآين آلفستآن بس كآن أسود مع شغل أبيض بسيط
وغير آلأمآكن إللى قآلوهآ آلبنآت ..* روكسى كمآن فيهآ حآجآت جآمدهـ*




*.،*
​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> يآ سلآم يآ سلآم
> أخيراً بقى للبنوتآت متوى للكلآم وآلذى منهـ هههههـ
> ...


*بصى انا بعشق العارضه دى ... ولون الفستان خطير*
*يا بنات محدش يعرف اسم العارضه دى ايه *
*ليها شوية فساتين تهبل :t25:*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى انا بعشق العارضه دى ... ولون الفستان خطير*
> *يا بنات محدش يعرف اسم العارضه دى ايه *
> *ليها شوية فساتين تهبل :t25:*
> ​


ههههههـ آلحآل من بعضهـ
غآلباً آلموآقع آلعربية مش بيذكروآ أسمآء آلموديل 

بس هى فينوس فعلاً 


























*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *.،*
> ​




*دة جبار اوى .. *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أغسطس 2012)

روووووووعه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2012)

* إيه العارضه المسلوعه تى شوفولنا حاجه تملى العين و تاخد قماش كتير ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
* حلوه المصطبه تى--- دخلتو  فى الازياء -- يبقا نتربع و نقعد بئا نتفرج على المودلززززز *


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

كدا يا شريرين تبدأو من غيري

انا جيت يا روني اهو
اصل حجر الشيشه اللي وايت عزمتني عليه
سطلني شويه هههههههههههههههههههه


بس بجد انتوا تحف
وشويه الاستايلات اللي نزلوتها روعه جداااااااااااااا

ذوقكم حقيقي راقي


انا بقي بحب الاستايل دا جدا
كنت لاول مره البسه في فرح اختي واول مره البس سواريه اصلا
ماليش تقل عليهم قوي

كان كدا بس مع بعض التعديلات
مكنش كب كان كت
وطهره مستور عن كدا كتير
وااالابيض كان اسود 
يعني شغل منه فيه
بس كان تحفه
*





كنت وقتها موديل بمعني الكلمه

بس سمعت كلام وقتها ياختييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
من بابا الله يرحمه وخالتو

بس صممت ولبسته برده

كانت ايام


*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال للشباب

انتم سايبين موضوعكم وجايين عندنا ليه ؟


يالا من غير مطرود مش عاوزه اشوف حد هنا

داكور يا بشر
هههههههههههههه

واللي هاشوفه مش هارحمه
والعصابه جاهزه ومستعده

احذروا بقي 

فقد اعزر من بنجر


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سؤال للشباب
> 
> انتم سايبين موضوعكم وجايين عندنا ليه ؟
> 
> ...


*
طب اتكلموا على أدكم بقى

بلا بنجر بلا اعزر:a63:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> كدا يا شريرين تبدأو من غيري
> 
> انا جيت يا روني اهو
> اصل حجر الشيشه اللي وايت عزمتني عليه
> ...


 
* زوقك مثل زوقى -- فى فرح اخويا لبست اخو الفستان ده  بس احمررررر و النقش كان بالاحمر بردو--  شكله نفس بتاعك بس الاحمر بتاعه... كان شغل عااااااااااااالىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 2) 		 	 	 		 			‏*girgis2*, ‏*red333*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * زوقك مثل زوقى -- فى فرح اخويا لبست اخو الفستان ده  بس احمررررر و النقش كان بالاحمر بردو--  شكله نفس بتاعك بس الاحمر بتاعه... كان شغل عااااااااااااالىىىىىىىىىى*




هههههههههههههههههه
ياحبي احنا مشتركين في حاجات كتير

انا عن نفسي بحب اي فستان شغله يكون منه فيه
بيكون رقيق اكتر واشيك :t23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

اهو بدأ شغل تلصص الرجاله علينا 


منورين والنبي هههههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (9 أغسطس 2012)

*دا نورك ياحجه

الا مش ناويين تجيبوا مواضيع تتكلموا فيها براحتكم كدة وتفضحوا نفسكم بيها

*​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

*بجيبلكم صورة فستان من على البى سي التانى*
*وهحكيلكم موقفه معايا ...... راجعالكو استنووووونى *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أغسطس 2012)

انا معاكوا بس هتفرج بس


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *دا نورك ياحجه
> 
> الا مش ناويين تجيبوا مواضيع تتكلموا فيها براحتكم كدة وتفضحوا نفسكم بيها
> 
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا بتوع فضايح برده

يابني احنا ملايكيه :smile01



اكيد تقصد نفضحكم فيها ونطلعه عليكم



نخلص بس من موضوع الفساتين
وندخل علي التقيل بقي
وهاتشوفوا العجب :smile02


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا معاكوا بس هتفرج بس




فرجه ايه يا ميرنا

المشاركه هنا اجباري
ياما هاتدفعي المشاريب :smile02


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> فرجه ايه يا ميرنا
> 
> المشاركه هنا اجباري
> ياما هاتدفعي المشاريب :smile02



ههههههههههه
ادفع مشاريب :w00t:
لا خلاص هشارك :11azy:


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

شطوره يا بنوته


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

*الفستان دة كان ليه معايا قصه تحفه :t25:*

*




*

*عندى مشكله مع الفساتين ... الفستان اللى بيعجبنى بشتريه ... 
سواء بقى يلزمنى او لا .... بحب اجمع الفساتين الحلوه وخلاص *

*كنت فى المهندسين انا وصحباتى ... ولقينا اتيليه ... دخلنا نتفرج ...*
*ولقيت الفستان اللى فوق دة ... عجبنى اوووووووووووووى*
*قولت للبنت اللى هناك انا عايزه اجربه ... اللى معايا كانوا هيتجننوا .... 
داجرب فستان فرح اعمل بيه اييييييه ...:smile01*

*المهم قيسته كان تحفففففففففففه ..... وهو حلو ومنكوش بشكل عثول :t25:*
*فا بسألها بكام ... انا عايزه اشتريه ... 
صحبتى اللى جنبى ... بتقولى انت مجنونه يا بنت انت .. 
هتشترى فستان فرح .... 
قولتلها وماله .... انا هتجوز بالفستان دة يارب بعد عشر سنين ...:smile02*

*فالبنت اللى فى اتيليه بأبتسامه بتقولى بـ15000 جنيه "بس"*
*فبقول لصحبتى ... هى قالت كام ؟؟*
*قالتلى هو اللى انت سمعتيه بالظبط ... 
فابقولهم طيب يا بنات معاكم يكمل المبلغ دة .... :smile02*

*فالسيلس بتقولى ممكن تحجزيه وتجيبى المبلغ بكره مش هنختلف .... *
*فابقولها لا سورى مانا لازم اجيب المحروس يشوفه افرض معجبهوش ..*
*قالتلى صحيح انا مش شايفه فى ايدك دبله .... 
قولتلها لا مانا فسخت خلاص :budo:*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*ومشينا .... دخلت الجروب بتاع الاتيليه على الفيس ولقيت الفستان ... 
كل يوم اجيبه واقعد اتأمل فيه .. واقوله هتجوز بيك بردو .... *
*ودى قصة حبى مع احد فساتين الافراح *
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الفستان دة كان ليه معايا قصه تحفه :t25:*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه ياتحفه انتي

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
دا انا لازم اعمل في المنتدي
مستشفي للـــــــــــ ..........
وضروري جدا
روك يوافق عليها


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ياتحفه انتي
> 
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> دا انا لازم اعمل في المنتدي
> ...


*طيب انا راضيه ذمتك مش الكورنيشه بتاعته حلوه :smile01*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2012)

*الفستااان يجنن يا وايت الفناكيش الى تحت دى جمييله جدا .. إن شاء ربنا تتجوزى بالفستان ده...:94:*
*اعتقد عارفا الاتيليه الى بتقولى عليه هو بيتطلع بكام سلمه فوق كدا فى مستوا الدور الاول بس من بره --*
* اصلى إتعقدت من الاصعار بردو فيه*


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *الفستااان يجنن يا وايت الفناكيش الى تحت دى جمييله جدا .. إن شاء ربنا تتجوزى بالفستان ده...:94:*
> *اعتقد عارفا الاتيليه الى بتقولى عليه هو بيتطلع بكام سلمه فوق كدا فى مستوا الدور الاول بس من بره --*
> * اصلى إتعقدت من الاصعار بردو فيه*


*ايه دة هى الاسعار هناك كلها كدة  :close_tem
طيب كان حد يقولى ... بدل مانا جالى عقده نفسيه من ساعتها 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب انا راضيه ذمتك مش الكورنيشه بتاعته حلوه :smile01*​



بصراحه هو تحفه حقيقي

ربنا يحققلك حلمك وتتجوزي بيه واهو نخلص من واحده :smile01


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بصراحه هو تحفه حقيقي
> 
> ربنا يحققلك حلمك وتتجوزي بيه *واهو نخلص من واحده* :smile01


*طيب غلاسه بقى انا قررت ماتجوزش * *:gun:*
*بس بردو هجيب الفستان :smile01*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب غلاسه بقى انا قررت ماتجوزش * *:gun:*
> *بس بردو هجيب الفستان :smile01*​



ههههههههههههه
اقولك علي مشروع في بالي ونفسي اعمله موووووووت
بس الظروف بقي

افتحي اتيليه 
واهو هاتنمي هوايتك في جمع الفاستين الشيك والحلوه

واحنا كمان نستفيد انك تاجرلنا ببلاش 

هههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اقولك علي مشروع في بالي ونفسي اعمله موووووووت
> بس الظروف بقي
> افتحي اتيليه
> ...


*على فكره هو مشروع حلو .... *
*بس انا نفسى اعمل بيوتى سينتر يبقى للتجميل والرشاقه *
*بس ممكن اعمل منه فرع للفساتين*
*بحيث ان اللى تيجى عندى تخس وتاخد الفستان علطول :smile01*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*السطر الاخير هعمل نفسى مقريتهوش :gun:*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *على فكره هو مشروع حلو .... *
> *بس انا نفسى اعمل بيوتى سينتر يبقى للتجميل والرشاقه *
> *بس ممكن اعمل منه فرع للفساتين*
> *بحيث ان اللى تيجى عندى تخس وتاخد الفستان علطول :smile01*
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه

دا اساس الموضوع هو السطر الاخير

امال نستغلك ازاي يعني ؟

ولا هي صحوبيه كلام اه فعل لا 
:smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2012)

*يانهار رغى ؟؟*
*دة انا سيبت الموضوع وكان لسة يادوب تلات صفحات أمبارح*
*لحقوا يبقوا عشرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أسنانكوا ما بتعرقش من كتر الرغى ؟؟؟:smile02*


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يانهار رغى ؟؟*
> *دة انا سيبت الموضوع وكان لسة يادوب تلات صفحات أمبارح*
> *لحقوا يبقوا عشرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أسنانكوا ما بتعرقش من كتر الرغى ؟؟؟:smile02*


*مصطبه مارسيلينو عامله 12 صفحه واديلها قرن فى القسم :vava:*
*مصطبتنا عملت 10 صفح فى خلال ساعات :smile01*
*هى دى حواء ... الانتشار والسرعه والتأثير :ura1:*
​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> دا اساس الموضوع هو السطر الاخير
> امال نستغلك ازاي يعني ؟
> *ولا هي صحوبيه كلام اه فعل لا *
> :smile02


*بالفعل * *:smile01*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*صحيح يا بنات .. بما ان الشباب داخليين يقولو علينا رغايين .. 

هو صحيح البنات تافهيين زى ما الشباب بيقولو ؟؟ و تفتكرو هما بيقولو علينا كدة ليه ؟؟ *


----------



## نغم (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الفستان دة كان ليه معايا قصه تحفه :t25:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه وانا حكايتي الغرامية مع الفساتين شبه حكايتك وبجمع صور فساتين الزفاف وكل ما اشوف واحد اقول هختاره لذاك اليوم التاريخي :t25: بس كل مرة القي اجمل واجمل
نفسيتي تعبت من كتر الحيرة واللي يسمعني يفكر بكرا يوم فرحي هههههه


----------



## نغم (9 أغسطس 2012)

هذا الفستان طلبته من مجلة كان عندي احتفال بمناسبة تعميد طفل صغير بس بعد ماخلصت المناسبة بيومين وصلني الفستان كان في تاخير بالتوصيل واهلي يقولوا رجعيه خلاص خلصت المناسبة مابقيتي تحتاجيه وانا خلاص وقعت بغرام الفستان قلت لهم لا اخليه يمكن تجي مناسبة غير

:94::94::94:


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صحيح يا بنات .. بما ان الشباب داخليين يقولو علينا رغايين ..
> 
> هو صحيح البنات تافهيين زى ما الشباب بيقولو ؟؟ و تفتكرو هما بيقولو علينا كدة ليه ؟؟ *


*بصى اللى فى نظر البنات مهم ... فى نظر الشباب تفاهه* :vava:
*واللى فى نظر الولاد مهم ... فى نظرنا استهبال* :smile01

*يعنى البنات زينا كدة ممكن تقضى يوم كامل فى الرغى على الفساتين والميك اب والتسريحات *
*او زيى انا وانت فضلنا اكتر من ساعتين نرغى عن الرشاقه والتمرينات *

*فى نظر الشباب ايه يعنى بنات تقعد ترغى على الفساتين مانشالله ما عنك لبستى دة انت ممكن متخرجيش اساساً انما ايه وجع الدماغ دة* :budo:

*هما بقى ... ليل نهار *
*شفت فينش جون سينا* :gun:
*انا جبت ماطوه جديده عايز اجربها هات وشك كدة* :nunu0000:
*اووووبس شفت البنت دى ...................... "حذف الباقي"* :t25:

*بالنسبالنا .. الكلام دة ممل اوى .. *

*فاهى ميول كل جنس ... 
وكما يقولون نساء من الزهره ورجال من المريخ *

*ولاننا بنات حلوووووين فاهمين الفروق دى*
*ولان هما يا حرام عقولهم على ادهم ... مش مدركين الفرق*
*نعمل ايه بقى .... قدر *
​


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

نغم قال:


> هههههههههههه وانا حكايتي الغرامية مع الفساتين شبه حكايتك وبجمع صور فساتين الزفاف وكل ما اشوف واحد اقول هختاره لذاك اليوم التاريخي :t25: بس كل مرة القي اجمل واجمل
> نفسيتي تعبت من كتر الحيرة واللي يسمعني يفكر بكرا يوم فرحي هههههه


*فعلاً يا نغم*
*المشكله اننا مش بنتجوز غير مره واحده بس*
*طيب ياربى البس انهى فستان ....*
*موضوع يستحق الحيره فعلاً *​ 


نغم قال:


> هذا الفستان طلبته من مجلة كان عندي احتفال بمناسبة تعميد طفل صغير بس بعد ماخلصت المناسبة بيومين وصلني الفستان كان في تاخير بالتوصيل واهلي يقولوا رجعيه خلاص خلصت المناسبة مابقيتي تحتاجيه وانا خلاص وقعت بغرام الفستان قلت لهم لا اخليه يمكن تجي مناسبة غير
> 
> :94::94::94:


*المهم المناسبه جت .... ولا لسه فى شنطته * *:smile02*
​


----------



## نغم (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فعلاً يا نغم*​
> *المشكله اننا مش بنتجوز غير مره واحده بس*
> *طيب ياربى البس انهى فستان ....*
> *موضوع يستحق الحيره فعلاً *​
> ...


 
ههههه عندي حل بالمرة الوحدة هنغير الفستان كل ساعة 

الفستان اصبح دولاب الملابس بيلبسه اكتر مني


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى اللى فى نظر البنات مهم ... فى نظر الشباب تفاهه* :vava:
> *واللى فى نظر الولاد مهم ... فى نظرنا استهبال* :smile01
> 
> *يعنى البنات زينا كدة ممكن تقضى يوم كامل فى الرغى على الفساتين والميك اب والتسريحات *
> ...



عجبني ردك جدااااااااااااااااا

رغم انه حاسه ان نهايتنا في المنتدي 
:budo::nunu0000::gun:

هتكون علي يداك يابنتي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عجبني ردك جدااااااااااااااااا
> رغم انه حاسه ان نهايتنا في المنتدي
> :budo::nunu0000::gun:
> هتكون علي يداك يابنتي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*هو لو فى حد ناوى على طردنا*
*كان زمانا مطرودين من زمان يا ماما :budo:*
*شكلنا مكملين :smile01*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عجبني ردك جدااااااااااااااااا
> 
> رغم انه حاسه ان نهايتنا في المنتدي
> :budo::nunu0000::gun:
> ...



*انتى حاسة انا متأكدة بعون الله :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى حاسة انا متأكدة بعون الله :smile01*


*يا ظالمنى *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يا ظالمنى *
> ​



*يا نحم :t23:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هو لو فى حد ناوى على طردنا*
> *كان زمانا مطرودين من زمان يا ماما :budo:*
> *شكلنا مكملين :smile01*
> ​




هههههههههه
لا انتي مش عارفه اللي فيها
احنا لسه موجودين
عشان روك ودونا وميرنا
غير متواجدين باستمرار الفتره دي
لكن بعد كدا

يا عالم بقي
ههههههههههههههههههه





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى حاسة انا متأكدة بعون الله :smile01*



ههههههههه ربنا يطمنك يا بطوط 
وهنطرد :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

ايه دا عاملين قاعده بناويت من غيري اخص عليكم 
بتتكلم عن ايه بقي يا بناويت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ايه دا عاملين قاعده بناويت من غيري اخص عليكم
> بتتكلم عن ايه بقي يا بناويت



*و دى تحصل برضه .. اتفضلى معانا 
فى الاول اتكلمنا عن فساتين السهرة و بعدين اتكلمنا على تفاهتنا و بعدها ساد الصمت و شوية و يفوقو تانى 

عندى اى حوار بناويتى تفتحيه و كلنا وراكى طبعا *


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

تعالو نتناقش في موضوع 
ايه رايكم في صداقات البنات لبعض 
بالمقارنه بصدقات الولاد لبعض 
ايه اقوي وليه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*بلاش انا اقول رأيى فى موضوع صداقات البنات بدل ما هتضرب *


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

خااااااااااااااااااالص انا عايزاكي تاخدي راحتك 
عشان في الغالب راي من رايك ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> تعالو نتناقش في موضوع
> ايه رايكم في صداقات البنات لبعض
> بالمقارنه بصدقات الولاد لبعض
> ايه اقوي وليه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا هي الكلمه دي لسه موجوده في القاموس
افتكرتها انقرضت 

انا بقول خليني ساكته انا كمان
بدل ما اعك :smile02


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

ماهو الفكره اوعي تكتمي يا اوووختي طلعي وعيشي 
المصطبه مصطبتنا والقاعده بتاعتنا 
لا بجد عايزه اسمعكم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*يوووووووة لو مكنتيش تحلفينى بس 

بصى يا ستى .. الكلام مش للتعميم بس للاسف اللى اتعاملت معاهم اغلبهم كانو على هذه الشاكلة .. ببساطة ميعرفوش معنى الصداقة .. او عشان اكون اوضح ميعرفوش مبادئ التعاملات البشرية بتبقى ازاى .. يعنى مهما بتدى مفيش مقابل .. متفهميش ايه السبب بقا ؟؟ فيهم جزء ظريف كدة بيقول " انتى حلوة طول ما انتى اقل منى او بالكتير زيى .. لكن فى يوم تفكرى تكونى افضل ؟؟ اجيبك ارضًا " كلام جد مش هزار .. فى حين انك ممكن متكونيش احسن منها ولا بتحاولى بس هى شايفة كدة لازم تكون هى الاحلى و الافضل و الاذكى و الاشيك إلخ ... 
انا وقعت فى مشاكل مش قليلة و للاسف ملقيتش بنات حواليا .. اللى ساعدنى و وقف جنبى كانو أصدقائى الشباب .. 
صداقة البنات مش سهلة .. يمكن انا عندى مشكلة و متعقدة منها .. عندى صحاب بنات علاقتنا مش قريبة اوى و عشان كدة بقالها مدة و معمرة معانا .. لكن البنات اللى حاولت اقرب منهم لدرجة معينة منفعش معاهم الصداقة اللى فى دماغى خالص 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2012)

مبرووووووك علينا يا بنات المصطبة بتاعتنا 

يللا قولوا بترغوا فى ايه ؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

احنا بنرغي في صداقه البنات لبعض هل موجوده فعلا ولا لا 
وافضل من صدقات الولاد لبعض ولا لا


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

هلا يا كوينا منوره المصطبه يابت

هلا بنحكي عن موضوع الصداقه بين البنات




++++
بصي يا ميرو

انا عن نفسي الكلمه دي انقرضت من قاموسي
مالقتيش معناها الحقيقي للاسف مع بنات دامت عشرتنا لمده 10 سنين واكتر للاسف كانت مصلحه ليس الا

لكن بامانه
ليا صدقات مع شباب ومنها نت
حسيت فيها بمعني الصداقه
ويمكن كمان بأتمنهم علي اسراري اكتر من البنات
وبيسالوا عليا حتي لو انا مش سالت

وطبعا بتختلف من كل شخص للتاني 
ومفهومه لمعني الصداقه


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يوووووووة لو مكنتيش تحلفينى بس
> 
> بصى يا ستى .. الكلام مش للتعميم بس للاسف اللى اتعاملت معاهم اغلبهم كانو على هذه الشاكلة .. ببساطة ميعرفوش معنى الصداقة .. او عشان اكون اوضح ميعرفوش مبادئ التعاملات البشرية بتبقى ازاى .. يعنى مهما بتدى مفيش مقابل .. متفهميش ايه السبب بقا ؟؟ فيهم جزء ظريف كدة بيقول " انتى حلوة طول ما انتى اقل منى او بالكتير زيى .. لكن فى يوم تفكرى تكونى افضل ؟؟ اجيبك ارضًا " كلام جد مش هزار .. فى حين انك ممكن متكونيش احسن منها ولا بتحاولى بس هى شايفة كدة لازم تكون هى الاحلى و الافضل و الاذكى و الاشيك إلخ ...
> انا وقعت فى مشاكل مش قليلة و للاسف ملقيتش بنات حواليا .. اللى ساعدنى و وقف جنبى كانو أصدقائى الشباب ..
> ...


صح جدااااااااااا مينفعش يكونوا نايس قريبين من او اصحاب بالمعني غير واحده او اتنين بالكتير وتختاريهم بعنايه 

انا بقي كلامي مكمل لاكلامك عمرك ما هتلاقي اصحاب بجد بمعني الكلمه الا قليل جدااااااااااااااا ونادر جداااا مفيش صديق اللي يحبك لشخصك اللي بدون مقابل
والسبب انه البنات طول الوقت بتغيررررررررررر طبع الغيره دا داء 
محدش يبقي احسن منها ولا يبقي هي فرحانه مثلا وانا متنكده او بتشتغل حاجه احسن مني او اتخطبت لحدج احسن مني من الاخر محدش بيحب الخيرررررررررر لحد


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

يالا خلصوا رغي في الموضوع دا

عشان عندي موضوع تاني قبل ما انساه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2012)

بصى انا سمعت رأيى عن الغيرة بين البنات وبعض والولاد وبعض يعنى من الناحيتين على فكرة

الرأى صح نظريا مقنع يعنى

لكن على ارض الواقع الحمد لله عندى احلى صحابات


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أغسطس 2012)

> يالا خلصوا رغي في الموضوع دا
> 
> عشان عندي موضوع تاني قبل ما انساه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



انزلى بورق الحائط يا نيفو

شغلى الشلالات ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

ندخل في اللي بعده

وهو التحكم

ايه رايكم في تحكم الشباب المبالغ فيه

مثل تحكم الاخ الاكبر او الاصغر بمباركه الاب والام
( وذلك لانه ولد وانتي بنت )

تحكم بعض الاصداقاء الشباب
( بحجه انه صديق وهيخاف عليكي كأخته )

تحكم الحبيب او الخطيب او الزوج
(بحجه انه رأس المرأة كما يقول الكتاب المقدس 
وانه الراجل ولازم تسمعي كلامه وهو سيد اليبت
وريس المركب وشخصيتك دي كانت عجباني قبل ما اتعرف عليكي
وهي السبب اني اعرفك بس خلاص دلوقت لازم تتخلي عنها )

يالا ارغوا بقي

منتظره الاراء


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

اممممممممممممم موضوع شيق 
طيب اسمعكوا الاول وسيبوا راي في الاخر لانه ممكن ميعجبكمش هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

30:30:30:

ياااااااه اخيرااااااا:ura1:
 هرغي براحتي من غير ماحد يقولي اسكتي :cry2:
بجد ميرسي حببتي للموضوع الملطوش دا ههههههه  :love45:
انا هقعد معاكوا وهرغي:new4:
ربنا معانا بقا 

:99::99: 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ندخل في اللي بعده
> 
> وهو التحكم
> 
> ...


*كل شئ فى آلمعقول بيكون تمآم*
يعنى آلخوف أو آلمحبة أو آلتوجيهـ مطلوبين طآلمآ فى حدود متأثرش على حرية آلبنت 
وإنهآ إنسآنة ومسئولة عن نفسهآ وتصرفآتهآ طآلمآ وصلت للسن إلى يأهلهآ لدهـ
أمآ آلتحكم وآلتشدد عمرهـ مآ بيجيب نتآيج بآلعكس ممكن يؤدى لمشآكل أكبر بكتير من آلتسيب نفسهـ

وطبعاً *آلموضوع ليهـ طرفين *
آلمتحكم سوآء آلأسرة أو آلزوج .. إللى لآزم يتفهموآ خطأ تفكيرهم 
وآلمرأهـ .. إللى كتير سلبيتهآ وعدم موآجهتهآ للموضوع بيكونوآ سبب فى إستمرآرهـ 
خصوصاُ فى حآلة آلزوآج
يعنى بتكون فعلاً هى إللى تغآضت عن تحكمآتهـ من آلبدآية فأعتبرهآ موآفقة على طريقتهـ
أمآ آلأسرة آلموضوع يمكن بيكون أصعب لكن لآزم بردو توآجهـ وتحآول تقنعهم




*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> اممممممممممممم موضوع شيق
> طيب اسمعكوا الاول وسيبوا راي في الاخر لانه ممكن ميعجبكمش هههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه النصاحه دي يابت

لا قولي رايك ياختي 
واحنا نقرر هايعجبنا ولا لا :nunu0000:


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ندخل في اللي بعده
> 
> وهو التحكم
> 
> ...


اهوووووووووووو رديت يا اوووختي 
فين ردك انتي بقي


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ندخل في اللي بعده
> 
> وهو التحكم
> 
> ...




*اخيرا زي ما قولت لكل شئ حدود
الرجل باحتواءه وتفهمه وليس بتحكمه المبالغ فيه


وشكلي اتجننت بسأل وبرد علي نفسي :smile02
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

فين باقي البنات


عاوزين نطرح موضوع اقوي

نسيته وافتكرته 
يقطع الزهايمر وسنينه هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*انا جيت اهو اطرحى براحتك *


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

*وانا جيت اهو*
*صحيح بتجيبوا الميك اب بتاعكم*
*من ايفون ولا اورفلام ... D:*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

نورتي يا قمري

طب عرفينا رايك الاول في الموضوع القائم هلا

وبعد كدا هاطرح الجديد


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وانا جيت اهو*
> *صحيح بتجيبوا الميك اب بتاعكم*
> *من ايفون ولا اورفلام ... D:*
> ​




نورتي يا جميل

يابنتي لسه في موضوع مفتوحه لم يغلق بعد

عرفينا رأيك فيه

وبعدين نشوف موضوع الميك اب دا

بس انا عن نفسي اغلبه كان من افون
لنظرا لان ليا اقارب هناك استغلال بقي :smile01


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> نورتي يا جميل
> 
> يابنتي لسه في موضوع مفتوحه لم يغلق بعد
> 
> ...


*استغلاليه من يومك يا شيخه :smile02*
*هو ايه الموضوع مانتوا فتحتوا مليون موضوع*
*مسافة ما روحت النهضه وجيت *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ندخل في اللي بعده
> 
> وهو التحكم
> 
> ...



دا الموضوع يابطوط
شو رايك فيه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

*لا انا معنديش اخوات عشان يتحكمو 
و لا عندى حبيب او خطيب او زوج حاليا عشان يتحكم برضه
و اصدقائى الشباب بيحبونى اكتر زى اختهم بس عارفين حدودهم كويس .. بيقترحو عليا مش بيأمرو او يتحكمو ...

بس كدة شوفتى الحياة حلوة ازاى عندى *


----------



## white.angel (9 أغسطس 2012)

مثل تحكم الاخ الاكبر او الاصغر بمباركه الاب والام
*اخويا الصغير الطويل  زمان كان عايز يعمل رجل عليا*
*بس فى البيت خد على دماغه ... دايما كان ماما وبابا يقولوله*
*اختك الكبيره لا صوتك يعلى عليها ولا تديها اوامر ... احنا موجودين ... 
وانت تسمع كلامها فى اى حاجة :smile01*
*عيله بتضطهد الولاد :ura1:*​ 
تحكم بعض الاصداقاء الشباب
( بحجه انه صديق وهيخاف عليكي كأخته )
*بياخد على نفوخه فوراً* :vava:
*واحد صاحبى كنا ماشيين مره فاحنا شله ... 
فى العادى بنركب اخر كنبتين فى اى عربيه ... 
المهم كان كنبه منهم محجوزه ... لشباب صحابنا فى الكولدج بردو 
بس صحابى مش يعرفوهم لكن انا اعرفهم فسلمت عليهم 
وقولتلهم اتزحلقوا من هنا دة مكاننا والموضوع مشى* :t23:

*فا زميلى دة ... عملى ....... راجل وبيقولى هو مفيش 
راجل ماشى معاك بتتكلمى ليه ... قولتله لا يا عسل انت راجل 
على نفسك مش عليا ... تمشى معايا مسمعلكش صوت ... 
وشوفلك واحده تتمنظر عليها وتديها اوامر .... 
من ساعتها الواد مبقاش ينطق وهو ماشى معايا :smile01*
​
تحكم الحبيب او الخطيب او الزوج
(بحجه انه رأس المرأة كما يقول الكتاب المقدس 
وانه الراجل ولازم تسمعي كلامه وهو سيد اليبت
وريس المركب وشخصيتك دي كانت عجباني قبل ما اتعرف عليكي
وهي السبب اني اعرفك بس خلاص دلوقت لازم تتخلي عنها )
*مبدأ التحكم معناه ان عنده نقص وعايز يعوضه 
فا مش هسمح اكمل العلاقه وهى ناقصه*

*انما لو بيتناقش عشان خايف عليا .... 
هديله شابوه وهسمع كلامه واحترمه عن اقتناع *:t23:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

تمام كدا بناويت هو دا الكلام


حد عنده اراء اخري 
ام نكتفي بهذا القدر 

وندخل علي سؤال وايت عن الميك اب
هههههههههههه


لاني نسيت موضوعي دلوقت
هاروح افتكره واجي


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

يا تحفه بعد ما علقتينا سبتينا ومشيتي


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

*حرااااااااام عليكم مليتوا البلد والمنتدي واخدين كل حاجه لحسابكم هههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*وايت هانم تعالى هنا و سيبى الناس هناك فى حالها 
ادينى جيت اهو و بنادى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

هلا بنات يا حيا الله القوارير

بتتكلمو في ايه؟


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وايت هانم تعالى هنا و سيبى الناس هناك فى حالها
> ادينى جيت اهو و بنادى *


*انا كيتى اهو يا ميث :t23:*


*بس اثناء نابتشية التلصص لقيت احدهم بيقول قال اييييييييييه اننا بنطلب 
طلبات عقد ... وان لازم فارس الاحلام يبقى شرابه نضيف واننا معقدين 
عشان عايزين الشراب نضيف :act31:*

*البسوا كمامات بقى وتعالو نتناقش ... :94:*
*ايه الغلط لما ينضفوا شرابهم ويبطلوا يوجعوا بطننا كل يوم ... *
*شفتوا احنا قد ايه مظلومين *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هلا بنات يا حيا الله القوارير
> 
> بتتكلمو في ايه؟



*هيفا والله وحشانى كتير

ابدا بدأنا بالاذواق فى فساتين السهرة و بعدها تفاهة البنات و بعدها تحكم الشباب فى البنات تحت اى مسمى و دلوقتى اسم الشركة اللى بتجيبى منها الميكب :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا كيتى اهو يا ميث :t23:*
> 
> 
> *بس اثناء نابتشية التلصص لقيت احدهم بيقول قال اييييييييييه اننا بنطلب
> ...



*ياستى لو اتزنقتى فى الشراب ابقى خليه يلبس شبشب و منه للهواء الطلق :smile01 *


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هيفا والله وحشانى كتير
> 
> ابدا بدأنا بالاذواق فى فساتين السهرة و بعدها تفاهة البنات و بعدها تحكم الشباب فى البنات تحت اى مسمى و دلوقتى اسم الشركة اللى بتجيبى منها الميكب :smile01*


*صحيح بتجيبى ايه من شركة ايه انا بجيب سبيكترا لاش 
من ايفون** الحاجة الوحيده العدله فى الشركه دى :vava:بصرف النظر عن البيرفيوم :t25:*

*والباودر والكونسيلر والبلاشر وباقى الحاجة من اورفلام ... حاجتها سوبر ومش بتضر البشره خالص خالص :t23:*
​


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستى لو اتزنقتى فى الشراب ابقى خليه يلبس شبشب و منه للهواء الطلق :smile01 *


*اودى الراجل الشغل بشبشب :vava: .. انت عايزانى اتطلق من قبل ماعرفه :budo: .. وبتقولى عليا شريره :smile02*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*معرفش صدقينى .. ماليش اوى فى الميكب انا بحب انزل ببشرتى زى ماهى كدة .. الا قليل اما اعمل ميكب .. و اغلبه بيجيلى هدايا من قرايبى بيبقى مستورد و الباقى ماما بتتكفل بيه من ايفون *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اودى الراجل الشغل بشبشب :vava: .. انت عايزانى اتطلق من قبل ماعرفه :budo: .. وبتقولى عليا شريره :smile02*



*مش احسن ما توديه حافى :smile01 و بعدين فيه بودر و حاجات بتتحط على الرجل عشان متعملش ريحة وحشة ابقى جيبهاله على حسابك و امرك لله :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *معرفش صدقينى .. ماليش اوى فى الميكب انا بحب انزل ببشرتى زى ماهى كدة .. الا قليل اما اعمل ميكب .. و اغلبه بيجيلى هدايا من قرايبى بيبقى مستورد و الباقى ماما بتتكفل بيه من ايفون *


*على فكره المذكور اعلاه مش ميكب*
*دى بدائيات :t23:*
*الميك اب اللى حق تعالى شوفيه فى الكولدج ... بحس انى جنبهم بيبى ماشفش دنيا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *على فكره المذكور اعلاه مش ميكب*
> *دى بدائيات :t23:*
> *الميك اب اللى حق تعالى شوفيه فى الكولدج ... بحس انى جنبهم بيبى ماشفش دنيا *​



*ما انا عارفة بس مش بحب اوجع دماغى بكل الميكب عشان بشرتى و عشان مفيش وقت بصراحة اقف ساعة قدام المراية :t23: *


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما انا عارفة بس مش بحب اوجع دماغى بكل الميكب عشان بشرتى و عشان مفيش وقت بصراحة اقف ساعة قدام المراية :t23: *


*انت هتقوليلى على بنات طب*
*نضاره كعب اوله :smile01 وشعرها يا متسرح يا بلاش :smile02*
*وشكراً ... صعبتِ علييييييييييييييييييا *
*وحسه انك هتضربينى :vava:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت هتقوليلى على بنات طب*
> *نضاره كعب اوله :smile01 وشعرها يا متسرح يا بلاش :smile02*
> *وشكراً ... صعبتِ علييييييييييييييييييا *
> *وحسه انك هتضربينى :vava:*​


*
:act31:  تصدقى اخرتك وحشة معايا 
حاسة انك هتتضربى لا اتأكدى يا بيبى :budo:

ولا بلبس نظارة ولا غيره و شعرى مساعدنى بياخد اى وضع و بيكيف نفسه :t23: و يكون فى علمك عايزة تشوفى البنات فى طب قمرات تعالى يوم الامتحان الشفوى .. اوووووووووووووة متفهميش ايه اللى بيحصل للبنات و الشباب بس بيجو من كوكب اخر تقريبا :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> :act31:  تصدقى اخرتك وحشة معايا
> حاسة انك هتتضربى لا اتأكدى يا بيبى :budo:
> 
> ولا بلبس نظارة ولا غيره و شعرى مساعدنى بياخد اى وضع و بيكيف نفسه :t23: و يكون فى علمك عايزة تشوفى البنات فى طب قمرات تعالى يوم الامتحان الشفوى .. اوووووووووووووة متفهميش ايه اللى بيحصل للبنات و الشباب بس بيجو من كوكب اخر تقريبا :smile01*


*يوم الشفوى دة عيد يا حبيبتى*
*بتتكلمى فى ايه :smile01*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

حياك الله شقاوه حتى انتي وحشاني وكلكو يا زينكم 

ماركة بنيفت احلى ماركه للمكياج تبرزالجمال بشكل طبيعي من غيرخربطة وثقل باقي الماركات كل شئ من بنفيت يعجبني ه حتى منتوجات عنايه الجسم من عندهم 

وانصحكم بزبدة الشيا الخام طبعا هذه زبده من غانا ويبعونها في بودي شوب اشترو الخام واخلطوها مع زيت اللوز وشوفو نتيجه اروع من روعه خلال اسبوع تستغنين عن مكياج لانها تصفي الوجه وتوحده
صحيح غاليه بالنسبه لميزانية البعض بس ثمنها فيها وحتى تصلح من غير خلطها بزيت حطوها لوحدها وتصلح لشعر كمان وكل الجسم احلى من اي كريم من اي ماركه جربوها بنات


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*هيفاء بقالك بتاع ساعة و نص راشقة فى الموضوع مسمعتش منك مشاركة توحد ربنا اين انتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

ساء الخير يا عيال:smile02
الا الحوار عن اية بقة
لانى مكسلة اقرا الخمستشر صفحة:t25:
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> حياك الله شقاوه حتى انتي وحشاني وكلكو يا زينكم
> 
> ماركة بنيفت احلى ماركه للمكياج تبرزالجمال بشكل طبيعي من غيرخربطة وثقل باقي الماركات كل شئ من بنفيت يعجبني ه حتى منتوجات عنايه الجسم من عندهم
> 
> ...



*كفارة ... خلاص هدور عليها مش عارفة بيلاقوها هنا دى ولالا بس منكم نستفيد

امانة عليكى متغيبيش اوى كدة تانى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ساء الخير يا عيال:smile02
> الا الحوار عن اية بقة
> لانى مكسلة اقرا الخمستشر صفحة:t25:
> هههههههههههههههههه



*سالنور يا رايقة :smile02

بيتكلمو فى الميكب حضرتك :smile01 

يلا تصبحو على خير انا باى يا بنانيت *


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالنور يا رايقة :smile02
> 
> بيتكلمو فى الميكب حضرتك :smile01
> 
> يلا تصبحو على خير انا باى يا بنانيت *


*وانت من اهله يا دوك :t23:*
​


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه اية يابت يا شقاوة ان حضرت رونى ذهبتى انتى ولا اية يابت
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وانا جيت اهو*
> *صحيح بتجيبوا الميك اب بتاعكم*
> *من ايفون ولا اورفلام ... D:*
> ​



لا دا و لا دا

ايزادورا

اماندا

لونا

كاتريس

فلومار

بورجوا

فلورلي

اسنس طبعااااا

ريميل

ماركات كتير اعدل الف مره من الهبابتين دول و الوان الموضه فيهم اكتر و جودتهم اعدل و اسعارهم منافسه اكتر

بموووووووووووت في الميكب

المكياج حياتي

بحب احط منه كتير اوي لما بخرج (بس مش علطول خصوصا ايام المصيف ببقي مبهدله) و دا مش معناه اني بنت سطحيه لاننا هنا في مصر عندنا ستيريو تايب غبي الا و هو ان البنت الي ماكياجها كتير و لبسها حلو تبقي سطحيه و تافهه و ممكن عند بعض المتخلفين اوي اخلاقها زفت و البنت العميقه العاقله لازم تبقي قرده و شعرها اكرت و فكها ضارب لبرا ووشها مليان حبوب و لابسه نضاره....مع ان جمال المظهر و الريحه الحلوه عنوان لما في الداخل احيانا

بموت في الميكب و بحب اتكلم عنه كتير


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههه اية يابت يا شقاوة ان حضرت رونى ذهبتى انتى ولا اية يابت
> ​



*جيالى وش الفجر و تتكلمى :smile01 اشوفك غدا باذن ربنا 
*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> لا دا و لا دا
> 
> ايزادورا
> 
> ...



*اماندا و ريميل جامدين برضه .. 
مادام بتحبيه كدة كلمينا شوية عنه :66: اهى فرصتك جاتلك لحد عندك انطلقى زى ما انتى عايزة و انا الصبح هقرا كل اللى هتكتبيه 

الميكب مش وحش بس عايز وقت و عايز جو كويس و حد ميكونش بيتهلك شغل .. انا فى نص الكورسات و المحاضرات بغسل وشى 100 مرة عشان افوق :smile01 لكن وقت الدلع بقا مفيش اى مشاكل نعمل ميكب بس برضه  رقيق و الوان هادية عشان مش بيليق عليا الكتير .. يلا يا قمر المايك معاكى احكيلنا حبة عن الميكب و الموضة فيه السنة دى  *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

شقاوه
انا اعرف انها مش متوفره في كثير من بلدان بس والله روعه حاجه من طبيعه اول مره اثق بالطبيعه هههههه تنطلب من النت ويوصلونها لحد البيت
اذا ماحصلتيها في بودي شوب منطقتكم علميني من عيوني بجيبها لك
جوسبل   
جربي ماركة بنيفت قسم بالله روعه بتعجبك وتنسيكي غيرها
تحسي انك مش حاطه مكياج


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

جدعة يا جوسيبل انا معاكى جدا
ولازمن البنت تكون مظهرها جميل وع الموضة وريحتها حلوة كمان
ونا بحب البنت اللى كدة وبحب اوى المكيب والاكسسورات

ع فكرة اورفليم غالية موز وع الفاضى 
ف حاجات حلوة عنها ومستوردة كمان



واللى برقبة الكل بقة
المكياج المضروب
عنب عنب من الاخر
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> لا دا و لا دا
> 
> ايزادورا
> 
> ...


*ايوووووووووووه بقى دى الناس اللى تعدل المصطبه *
*اجيبها منين الماركات دى يا اوختى احسن عقدتينى* 

*ونصيحه عالطاير كدة .. هى الكومباكت باودر لازم احطها على فونديشن ... ولا مش ضرورى لانى مش بحب استخدم الفونديشين ... ونفس السؤال بالنسبه للكونسيلر لازم احط بعده فونديشين ... ولا ممكن من الكونسيلر للكومباكت وش :smile01*
​


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههه متقعدى شوية طيب يابت ياشقاوة
وبكرة تفضى ياختى من المحاضرات والبتنجادن دة وتحطى مكيب وتروقى روحك براحتك


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> جدعة يا جوسيبل انا معاكى جدا
> ولازمن البنت تكون مظهرها جميل وع الموضة وريحتها حلوة كمان
> ونا بحب البنت اللى كدة وبحب اوى المكيب والاكسسورات
> 
> ...


*هى اورفلام فعلاً غاليه *
*بس انضف ماركه لقيتها .... ايفون اى كلام *
*اعمل ايييييه :budo:*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*بالنسبه للموضه هي جريئه شويه السنادي ما ينفعش تتحط في الشوارع المصريه حيث تسكن الوحوش الادميه...

بس لو عندك عربيه هندسي شكلك براحتك

السنادي الموضه هي الموووووووووووووف

اي لاينر موف و روج موف و اي شادو موف 

و اللبني الازرق موضته مش بتروح ابدا هو و الاي شادو الرمادي

السموكي الميتاليك اصلا موضته ثابته بقالها اربعين سنه 

و الاي شادو الفزدقي و الاي لاينر الاحضر الجرئ موضه برضه و طبعا الجيل لاينر بقي اسهل حاجه ممكن تتحط علي العين بالفرشه و مش محتاج انك تكوني خبيره ميكب لانه سهل 

دا للشادو و الاي لاينر

بالنسبه للروج البرتقالي بكل درجاته و الاحمر السنادي و الموف هما الموضه

و الروز ثابت مش بيروح....

و المسكارا الملونه رجعت تحت الاضواء تاني

الازرق

الموق

الاخضر

البني

رجعوا تاني اخر موضه بعد ما كان الاسود بس هو السائد

و الحواجب الموضه هي العريضه السميكه مش الرفيعه

بالنسبه لكريم الاساس كريم الاساس الموس الخفيف او الكريمي الي علي باودر هما احسن حاجه....

بالنسبه للمانيكير بقي الوااااااااااااان برتقالي فزدقي لبني بمبي

يعني باختصار الموضه تمانينيه تسعينيه صرفه ...

و عايزه بنت بتكون بتحب الميكب اوي عشان تحطها و هي مرتاحه فيها من غير خوف او كسوف او استياء

اي حاجه انا تحت امركم

سلام​*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههه متقعدى شوية طيب يابت ياشقاوة
> وبكرة تفضى ياختى من المحاضرات والبتنجادن دة وتحطى مكيب وتروقى روحك براحتك


*ميكب اييييه شقاوه دكتووووووور*
*يعنى جماجم وتشريييييح :ura1:*
*ملهاش فى جو الفرافير دةةةة :t23:*

*شكلها المرادى هتقتلنى :smile01*
​


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

لاء مش لازمن يا وايت تحطى بودرة ع الكريم
ممكن تخرجى بية لوحدة كدة وعادى

ولو انتى مش بتبحى الكريم اصلا
ممكن ترطبى وشك باى كريم ترطيب وبعدها تحطى البوردة
............
لكن بخصوص الاخ كونسيلر  فمش بستخدمة اصلا


اية رايكم يا بناويت ف البوردة المائية؟
​


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *بالنسبه للموضه هي جريئه شويه السنادي ما ينفعش تتحط في الشوارع المصريه حيث تسكن الوحوش الادميه...
> 
> بس لو عندك عربيه هندسي شكلك براحتك
> 
> ...


*تصدقى يا جوسبل مفهمتش حرف :close_tem*
*يابنتى اخرك معايا الباورد والبلاشر وماسكارا وشكراً :ura1:*
*انما الفاترينا اللى فوق دة محتاجه يومين شغل :vava:*
*احنا ناس ورانا كولدج وبنجرى على محاضرات *
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ايوووووووووووه بقى دى الناس اللى تعدل المصطبه *
> *اجيبها منين الماركات دى يا اوختى احسن عقدتينى*
> 
> *ونصيحه عالطاير كدة .. هى الكومباكت باودر لازم احطها على فونديشن ... ولا مش ضرورى لانى مش بحب استخدم الفونديشين ... ونفس السؤال بالنسبه للكونسيلر لازم احط بعده فونديشين ... ولا ممكن من الكونسيلر للكومباكت وش :smile01*
> ​



الماركات دي في كل حته علي فكره

بالنسبه للاساس رطبي بشرتك الاول...

حطي كونسيلر علي الاماكن المحتاااااااااااااااجه بس مش علي كل الوش

ثم كريم الاساس علي الجفون عشان تثبيت الاي شادو 

و مش لازم علي الوش كله خاصه في الصيف

ممكن كونسيلر و باودر علي الوش علطول من دون كريم اساس في ايام الحر الشديده و سيحان الميكب و العرق

وممكن اوي تكتفي باللوز باودر البورده السايبه يعني تبقي احسن للصيف و تحتها كونسيلر بس و يفضل يكون كونيسلر سائل مش كريم عشان ثباته بيبقي اعلي....

اي باودر ممكن تتحط فوق كريم الاساس ممكن تكون مضغوطه و ممكن بودره حرة ...حسب درجه الحراره و نوع كريم الاساس نفسه 

لو الكريم تقيل و غلس يبقي البودره يفضل تبقي سايبه

انما لو خفيف سواء كان موس او سائل البودره المضغوطه هتكون افضل...

اي نصائح اخري انا في الخدمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تصدقى يا جوسبل مفهمتش حرف :close_tem*
> *يابنتى اخرك معايا الباورد والبلاشر وماسكارا وشكراً :ura1:*
> *انما الفاترينا اللى فوق دة محتاجه يومين شغل :vava:*
> *احنا ناس ورانا كولدج وبنجرى على محاضرات *
> ​



و انا كنت في كولدج برضه هههههههههههههه و عملت دراسات عليا كمان و ابتديت احط ميكب من سن 13(روج بس) ثم 15 بقيت الحاجات


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> لاء مش لازمن يا وايت تحطى بودرة ع الكريم
> ممكن تخرجى بية لوحدة كدة وعادى
> 
> ولو انتى مش بتبحى الكريم اصلا
> ...


*مانا عارفه ان الباودر مش شرط ليها فونديشن ... انما انا بسأل على الكومباكت تحديداً ... بس كويس طمنتينى :ura1:*
*بخصوص الكونسيلر ... مكنتش بستخدمه بس ايام الدراسه الارهاق والمذاكره بتعملى هالات بسيطه بعالجها فى الصيف وبترجع فى الشتا بسبب المذاكره .. فابستخدمه فى الدراسه بس *

*البودره المائيه بقى .. بينى وبينك .. مبحبهاش ... بحس انها بتخلي البنت منوره ههههههههههههههههه *
*بتبقى باينه اوى .... ممكن يبقى فى منها ماركات شيك مش بتبان .... بصراحه عمرى ما حطيتها على وشى .... انت ايه موقفك منها :smile01*
​


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

انا يختى فضلت استخدم المائية دى من سنة 1915 ههههههههههههه لحد مزهقت منها
وقولت اغير بقة واضرب كريم اساس لوحدة وشكرا
بس تايهة ف انواعة ودرجاتة 
بصراحة كانت المائية اسهل ف التعامل
بس النهاردة اشتريت واحد كريم اساس ع بوردة ولاقيتو جميل

الا يا بت يا جوسيل يا اوختى يعنى اية كريم اساس موس؟
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

عمري ما بحط بودره مائيه لانها بتشقق و بتجير  و بترهق وش البنت

الي احسن منها و نفس النظريه الفاونديشن الموس و الفاونديشن المضغوط اوي الي عامل زي الباودر من sara

انا بشرتي صعبه اوي و دهنيه جدا و مسامي مفتوحه عشان كدا قريت كتير في البشرة


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> الماركات دي في كل حته علي فكره
> 
> بالنسبه للاساس رطبي بشرتك الاول...
> 
> ...


*سبحان المسيح تصدقى العلم نور*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامده النصايح دى بجد *

*بخصوص بقى الناس اللى بتقول ان قبل الروج تحطى على شفايفك اى شادو من نفس الدرجه بتاعة الروج وبعد كدة الروج وبعد كدة الجليتر ... موقفك ايه من الزيطه دى ؟؟*

*وايه موقفك من البودره المائيه بتاعة رونى ؟؟ *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

عمري ما بحط بودره مائيه لانها بتشقق و بتجير  و بترهق وش البنت

الي احسن منها و نفس النظريه الفاونديشن الموس و الفاونديشن المضغوط اوي الي عامل زي الباودر من sara

انا بشرتي صعبه اوي و دهنيه جدا و مسامي مفتوحه عشان كدا قريت كتير في البشرة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> انا يختى فضلت استخدم المائية دى من سنة 1915 ههههههههههههه لحد مزهقت منها
> وقولت اغير بقة واضرب كريم اساس لوحدة وشكرا
> بس تايهة ف انواعة ودرجاتة
> بصراحة كانت المائية اسهل ف التعامل
> ...



mousse foundation دا كريم اساس ملمسه باودر اوي و خفيف اوي و لما تفرديه علي وشك له ملمس باودري لدرجه انك ممكن ما تحطيش بودره فوقيه

تلاقيه من ماركات اسنس و اماندا في العزبي و سيتي ستارز و اولاد رجب كمان...


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

اية يابت يا وايت جليتر وشادور ع الشفايف 
فرح مولد الحسينى ولا اية
ههههههههههههههه
اضربى الروج  لوحدةوانجزى ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال بقي

انا مضيعه مصروفي علي الميكب و بنزل اتابع و اتفرج كل شويه بس عمري ما شوفت بودره مائيه في مصر و لا اعرف حتي ماركتها

انتوا بتستعملوا بودره مائيه ماركات ايه اصلا؟؟؟


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مممممممم شكلك خبرة يا يهارتى 
طيب اية نظام كريم الاساس السليكون
لسة دفعة فية النهاردة خمستشر جندى
هههههههههههههههه
بس اول مرة اعرف ان ف سيلكون ف الكريم الاساس​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

الهالات يابنات حلها زبده اللي صدعتكم بها انا استغنيت كونسلير بفضلها اختفت الهالات نهائي من اول شهر .. شكلي عملت دعايه جامده لزبده دي

قبل المكياج مهم جدا  وضع الاقنعه وتقشير الوجه ثم ترطيبه عشان يطلع المكياج روعه


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> سؤال بقي
> 
> انا مضيعه مصروفي علي الميكب و بنزل اتابع و اتفرج كل شويه بس عمري ما شوفت بودره مائيه في مصر و لا اعرف حتي ماركتها
> 
> انتوا بتستعملوا بودره مائيه ماركات ايه اصلا؟؟؟


:giveup:*عمرى ما مسكتها حتى ..... عشان افيدك*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

السيليكون ائمن مركب يمكن ان تستعمليه...ليه؟مستخرج من الرمل

و بيلائم اوي البشره الدهنيه الصعبه و درجه ثباته عاليه ولا يسد المسام او يسبب الحبوب و كل دا من السيليكون الي فيه.


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

البوردة المائية دى مشهورة جدااااااا من زمان ف مصر من سنة 2002 كدة
علبتها كلها احمر
واسمها سمر كيك


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الهالات يابنات حلها زبده اللي صدعتكم بها انا استغنيت كونسلير بفضلها اختفت الهالات نهائي من اول شهر .. شكلي عملت دعايه جامده لزبده دي
> 
> قبل المكياج مهم جدا  وضع الاقنعه وتقشير الوجه ثم ترطيبه عشان يطلع المكياج روعه


*المشكله مش عارفه الاقيه عندنا البتاع دة ولا نو*
*انا بستخدم كمادات مية ورد مكعبات ثلج كل يوم الصبح*
*بتمتص الهالات الى حد ما ... فى الصيف مش بيبقى ليها وجود*
*انما الشتا ليها احكام *
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

علاج الهالات النوم الكتير و لا مفر من هذا و علاجه ايضا اكياس شاي متلجه و دي وصفات دكاتره العيون مش اي كلام


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
سامع وقريت ومتهنى يعينى يعنى
والله الواحد عنجد فرحان فيكو 
يا نبانيت
خلونى نسمع الفضايح
يما انى بشربكم حشيشة وسجاير وقهوة على الريحة
وحشيش وشوية بانجو
بس اوعى تضحكو عليا
ومحدش يدنيى فلوس


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

اية دة هو سميغ طلع صوت ولا اية يا بنات؟
هش هش يا ديك القعدة دى مش ليك ياواد
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> سامع وقريت ومتهنى يعينى يعنى
> والله الواحد عنجد فرحان فيكو
> ...



انا مدمنه قهوه علي فكره

بس احب اقول لحضرتك المكياج فن فن بيدرس مش شويه هباب بندهنه في وشنا يخلينا بهلوانات...

دا فن تنسيق الوان و فن اخفاء عيوب و فن ابراز الملامح الحلوه الي في البنت

الجمال الطبيعي مش كل حاجه في الوجود خالص...لاني مؤمنه انه البنت الي حظها قليل في الجمال لازم تمشي و هي حاسه انها ملكة زمانها و الميكب و العنايه بالبشره احد وسائل تحقيق دا

الكلام في الميكب مهم زي الكلام في السياسه و الدين و علوم الذره لان دا جزء من التوازن في الحياه توزان المالح و الحلو

و الميكب جمااااااال و يندرج تحت بند علم الجمال

اهلا بيك علي مصطبتنا...

ساقع ولا سخن بقي يا عم الشاعر؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

> ان قبل الروج تحطى على شفايفك اى شادو من نفس الدرجه بتاعة الروج وبعد كدة الروج وبعد كدة الجليتر



انا لله افجعتيني يا اختاه ايه ده من قالك اي شادو على شفايف ههههه
عاوزين يورطوكي.. حطي شوية اساس على شفايفك وحطي الروج 
هاتي منديل وطبطبي على شفايفك برقه
وبعدين حطي الغلوس ,الملمع


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> دا فن تنسيق الوان و فن اخفاء عيوب و فن ابراز الملامح الحلوه الي في البنت


*بخصوص اخفاء العيوب سؤال يا مث :t23:: *
*الحبوب وعرفناها .. الهالات وفهمناها*
*انما بقى الحاجات الكبيره والصغيره ....*
*يعنى مثلاً بنت انفها كبير ... ... تبينها صغيره ازاى*
*بنت شفايفها صغيره تكبرها ازاى *
*والعكس بردو ...*

*بخصوص ابراز الجمال ... اعملها ازاى دى يا ميث*:smile01​


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا لله افجعتيني يا اختاه ايه ده من قالك اي شادو على شفايف ههههه
> عاوزين يورطوكي.. حطي شوية اساس على شفايفك وحطي الروج
> وبعدين حطي الغلوس ,الملمع


*قالوا والقائلون كُثر*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*انا يكتفى بالجلوس وانتهينا .... وممكن روج قريب من درجة شفايفى وخلاص ... بس بسأل لعل فيه افاده :smile01*
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اية دة هو سميغ طلع صوت ولا اية يا بنات؟
> هش هش يا ديك القعدة دى مش ليك ياواد
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ​


ههههههههههه انا منورة يا زعيمية شوفتى بقى حظك


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا مدمنه قهوه علي فكره
> 
> بس احب اقول لحضرتك المكياج فن فن بيدرس مش شويه هباب بندهنه في وشنا يخلينا بهلوانات...
> 
> ...


لا بالعكس انا هنا علشان انا خطب قريب 
بنوتة كدا وحابب اخلى خطبيبتى جميلة
انتى فاهمة اقصد اية
وعلشان كدا بما انى شاعر 
هبقى حبيب المراة 
ههههههههههه
حظى بقى ولو عاوزينى ليلة حلوة فيها مشاعر انا موجود
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

بصي يا قمر الانف الكبير يتداري بحاجتين

كريم اساس علي الانف اغمق درجتين من لون وشك ...بمعني ان كريم اساس وشك كله هيبقي فاتح و نيجي علي الانف و نحط عليه اما كريم اساس غامق درجتين او كونسيلر  اغمق درجتين و يمكن تلاته علي الانف

هتقوليلي فرق اللون

هنقولك وحديهم بالباودر بعد كدا

بالنسبه للشفايف دي امرها سهل

حددي الشفايف بمحدد محايد خارج حدود الشفه الطبيعيه ثم حطي الروج او حطي روج سائل او جلوس لماع يدي امتلاء اكتر للشفايف و طبعا كله لازم يبقي فاتح للتكبير لان الغامق بيصغر...

اما البنت الي شفايفها كبيره دي ميزه مش عيب ابدا و ممكن علي كل حال تحيد لون شفايفها يعني تحط كريم اساس علي الشفايف و بودره عشان تفتح و تحيد لون بوقها ثم تحط الروج بعد كدا و تبقي الوان غامقه فدا ممكن يبين بوقها اصغر

اي خدمه يا احلي قمر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههه انا منورة يا زعيمية شوفتى بقى حظك
> 
> لا بالعكس انا هنا علشان انا خطب قريب
> بنوتة كدا وحابب اخلى خطبيبتى جميلة
> ...



بما انك خاطب المفروض تحبنا بقي هههههههه و تتقرب من عالمنا اكتر

نورت يا شاعرنا مصطبتنا المتواضعه

سلام


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

انتى معلمة والنعمة يا جوسيل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

بحاول علي قد ما اقدر والله

لاني في تحدي مع الزمن يا ياكلني يا اكله ....

نورتي يا رانيه


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بما انك خاطب المفروض تحبنا بقي هههههههه و تتقرب من عالمنا اكتر
> 
> نورت يا شاعرنا مصطبتنا المتواضعه
> 
> سلام


والمفروض اقرب اازاى الى علمكم
خصوص انى شاعر والمفروضزى ما بقول شعر
فى البنات  يعنى حقى
البنت تقولى كلام حلو


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب سؤال كمان يا مث*
*الكونسيلر فى العادى بصرف النظر عن بتاع الانف دة*
*بيبقى فاتح ولا غامق*
*مثلاً فسفوسه ... او هاله تحت العين*
*ولا كل حاجة ليها كونسيلر بدرجه مختلفه D:*
​


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

شطورة بجد ياهارتى
..........
طيب بصى عايزاكى تقولينا كل خطوة بتعمليها وانت خارجة
يعنى بتحطى اازى المكيب العادى لاى خروجة عادية
اية خطواتك؟
وانت يواد يا سميغ هات لينا كيلو لب عشان القعدة احلويت
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب سؤال كمان يا مث*
> *الكونسيلر فى العادى بصرف النظر عن بتاع الانف دة*
> *بيبقى فاتح ولا غامق*
> *مثلاً فسفوسه ... او هاله تحت العين*
> ...



حطي كونسيلر يا اما اغمق درجه واحده او بنفس لون وشك عشان الفرق

و عموما فيه من اسنس حاجه اسمها العجله الملونه دي بقي علبه مدوره فيها تلات الوان كونسيلر للتصحيح مزرق و بمبي و بيج و كل واحده فيهم لعيب او شائبه معينه


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> وانت يواد يا سميغ هات لينا كيلو لب عشان القعدة احلويت
> هههههههههههههههه​


امممممممممم
علشان ترميى قشر الب
عليا لا يا خيتى
انا مش حابب اطلع غلطانه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

طيب اكتبى اسم اسنس بالانجلش كدة يهارتى
وقوليلى سعرة كام عشان ف حاجات بتكون مضروبة​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 أغسطس 2012)

مكياج الانف سهل حتى من غير عيوب اذا تحبين تطلعينه حلو
شوفي هذه طريقه وطبقيها حلوه وسهله ويطلع مكياج عليك
مثل العارضات بروفشنال


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> شطورة بجد ياهارتى
> ..........
> طيب بصى عايزاكى تقولينا كل خطوة بتعمليها وانت خارجة
> يعنى بتحطى اازى المكيب العادى لاى خروجة عادية
> ...




ماليش روتين محدد

بس لو خارجه بلبس قبلها بساعه عشان اتقن ماكياجي(لو المشوار متساهل كدا) بحط المرطب الجيل علي بشرتي الاول و بعدين فوقيه البودره او الاساس و البودره حسب الجو و بحط الاساس علي جفوني عشان ثبات الاي شادو و بحط الشادو و الاي لاينر و ممكن شادو بس و الماسكارا لازم عشان تغميق الرموش و بحدد حواجبي و املاها و بحط الروج المتوافق مع الميكب دا ثم اخر لمسه البلاشر الذي لا اتقنه و ماما دايما تقولي حاطاه وحش(للامانه) و طبعا كل خطوه بمزاج شديد و طريقه وضع الميكب تختلف من ست لست حسب الملامح و نوع البشره و الجو طبعا

اي معلومات تانيه يا قمر؟


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكلو بتحطو بودرة عفريت ربنا يسترها
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> طيب اكتبى اسم اسنس بالانجلش كدة يهارتى
> وقوليلى سعرة كام عشان ف حاجات بتكون مضروبة​



Essence

دي ماركه الماني ما يتغلطش فيها و ليها استاندات في مزايا و اولاد رجب و faces 

و اسعارها من 15 الي 50 اغلي شئ

و ايزادورا جميله برضه اوي بس اغلي و لا يوجد عندها موس فاونديشين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> شكلو بتحطو بودرة عفريت ربنا يسترها
> ههههههههههههه



 لا بودره خمس خمسات ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

جميل يهارتى نفس خطواتى بس مش بحط جيل مرطب دة
اسمو اية؟

وبتستخدمى قلم بنى للحواجب؟ ناس بتقولى انة بيقصف شعر الحاجب ع مر الزمن


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> لا بودره خمس خمسات ههههههههههه


اة قصدك العلبة بتاعتها 
لونها احمر
وغير كدا الخمس خمسات
عملة شكل صليب
صح
هههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

هما عملوها خمس خمسات عشان رقم خمسه بيمنع الحسد(قال يعني بودره عالميه و تركيب اعجازي)!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> جميل يهارتى نفس خطواتى بس مش بحط جيل مرطب دة
> اسمو اية؟
> 
> وبتستخدمى قلم بنى للحواجب؟ ناس بتقولى انة بيقصف شعر الحاجب ع مر الزمن



الجيل البيز للميكب دا من لونا 

هتلاقيه

و قلم الحواجب غير مؤذي ابدا للحواجب و يمكن ائمن وسيله هو و اي شادو الحواجب

انا بحط بني اغمق من حواجبي عشان انا حواجبي فاتحه اوي يعني بني رمادي كدا فمتضايقه منها شويه ههههههه


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

اة وبالمرة يهارتى
اية هو كريم الاساس المات
لانى استخدمتو ولاقيتة وحش جدااااااااااااا
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

انا نفسى اعرف بتتكلمو فى حاجات خلت راسى
راسعلى عقب مش فاهم حاجة
كانى فى درس انجلش
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اة وبالمرة يهارتى
> اية هو كريم الاساس المات
> لانى استخدمتو ولاقيتة وحش جدااااااااااااا
> ​



مش عارفاه الصراحه للاسف

يمكن تقصدي البان ستيك ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف بتتكلمو فى حاجات خلت راسى
> راسعلى عقب مش فاهم حاجة
> كانى فى درس انجلش
> ههههههههههههههههه



:budo::budo::budo::budo:


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

صدقينى مش عارفة بس هو مكتوب علية matt cover
وحش جدا بقة لما بتحطية


----------



## rania79 (10 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه سلامة جمجمتك يا سميييييغ


----------



## Samir poet (10 أغسطس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> :budo::budo::budo::budo:



ودا مالو ان شالله
انا بكرهة الانجلش مووووووت
بسبب السلفيين
اللى شغلين ضرب فيها
انا اتهريت ضرب منهم
علشان اخلبيتهم مدرسيين انجلش
هههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*هار اسووووووووووح ايه دة ؟؟ اسيبكم كام ساعة ارجع الاقى البلاوى دى ؟
انا عمرى ما حطيت الكلام دة:smil13:  ولا فونداشن ولا بودرة ولا رسمت حواجبى .. هما عراض و تقال لوحدهم و بشرتى كلها لون واحد لوحدها برضه .. مشكلتى فى الهالات بس لانى مش بنام صح فبستخدم الكونسيلر و مش دايما كمان :t17: و كدة ببقى تعبت بقا و بحس انى انجزت و وقفت قدام المراية :new6: 

اللى معاكو فيه و ماشية على كل انوع الموضة فيه الاكلادور .. بكل الوانه و رسوماته و الاستيكرز و كل ما يخصه بهتم بضوافرى بزيادة . بس للاسف بقصهم قبل الامتحانات العملى منهم لله :t32:
و البرفيم عندى هوس بيه .. لازم و انا ماشية اللى فى اخر الشارع يكون شامم البرفيم بتاعى .. باابا بيقولى انى مريضة نفسية بسببه :new6: 

لكن الميكب هيهات طبعا ولا ليا علاقة بكل دة ... انا ممكن اروح اقعد مع جوسبل بتاع شهر كدة احاول اتعلم اى حاجة منها و يارب اتعلم بس :t17:*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 أغسطس 2012)

اروع حاجه ف الولاد انهم مش مكلفين هههههههه
يعني ولا تقولي بويا ولا دوكو هههههههههه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

هاي عليكوا يا احلي بنات


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هاي عليكوا يا احلي بنات



*و عليكم الهاى يا قمر :love45:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

بتتناقشوا في ايه يا شقاوه عشان انا مش فاهم حاجه بعيد عنك
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> بتتناقشوا في ايه يا شقاوه عشان انا مش فاهم حاجه بعيد عنك
> هههههههههههههههههههه



*و غلاوتك حالى من حالك 
بيتكلمو فى الميكب و الوانه و موضته و التكنيك بتاعه :new6:*


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> انا ممكن اروح اقعد مع جوسبل بتاع شهر كدة احاول اتعلم اى حاجة منها و يارب اتعلم بس :t17:*


*كلنا هناخد بعض كدة ونطلع فى رحلة لجوسبل :new6: .... 
نتعلم احسن الموضوع طلع كبير .... :t19:*

*وانا اللى كنت فاكره نفسى فاهمه :love34:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وانا اللى كنت فاكره نفسى فاهمه :love34:*




*إن بعض الظن إثم :new6:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أغسطس 2012)

*24 صفحة يامفتريين قى يوم ونص ...ولسة فى الميك آب بس ....*
*نهاااار طين ...كملوا كملوا ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

ياخراشي
ايه دا كله يابنات

دا انا كدا بقي مش اتصنف تبع البنات خالص

كل الل يبحطه روج وبودر وانتهي
ولو في مناسبه بحط ايشادو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*بس بجد جوسبل طلعت استاذه في الميك اب
وعطيتنا كورس كامل فيه

تسلمنا يا جميل




ندخل بقي في الموضوع الجديد


وهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو

فرق السن

أيه رايكم في الارتباط بين البنت والولد
اللي يكون سنه اقل منها
يعني ب6 شهور فيما فوق

وياتري مسموح يكون الولد اقل من البنت ولا لا ؟
وايه هو السن المسموح ليه ولا يمكن تخطاه بعد ذلك ؟







انا عن نفسي رافضه المبدأ نهائي
انشالله لو يوم واحد 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*بصى انا شخصيًا مش هقبل بالموضوع دة .. اضعف الايمان اكبر منى بسنة او اتنين .. 

لكن شوفت بنات مرتبطين بشباب اصغر منهم بشهور و مبسوطين جدًا و الحياة الحلوة 

الفرق فى القناعة الشخصية لكل واحد و واحدة و مدى قبولهم للموضوع .. فيه ولد متفرقش معاه و واحد تانى ميقبلش يقول لا انا لازم اكون اكبر .. الموضوع دة بالذات مفهوش صح مطلق او غلط مطلق .. بتختلف حسب ثقافة و تفكير الولد و البنت *


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*ههههههههههـ
*كل دهـ عن آلميك آب *
دآ أنآ آلكونسيلر وزبدة آلكآكآو بآلنسبآلى ترفية :new6:

أمممم
*بآلنسبة لفآرق آلسن*
زى مآ قآلت شقآوة آلموضوع شخصى لكل وآحد لو شآيف إنهـ هيتقبلهـ ويتحملهـ أو لآ ..
عن نفسى بردو آلموضوع مش مستسآغ
لكن لو .. لو .. لو *( *3 لو :t17: *)*
لو كآن شخص فعلاً منآسب ليآ جداً- مع فرق عمرى صغير-  وبينآ توآفق وحب يستآهلوآ فعلاً إنى أتغآضى .. ممكن أفكر  ..*



.،
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

*فرق السن بين المحبين لا انظر له*

*ممكن احب واحد اصغر مني و بفرق لحد 5 سنين و ممكن احب حد اكبر مني بس ما يبقاش قد ابويا كمان يبقي فرق معقول لحد 10 12 سنه كدا ما يلحقش يبقي قد ابويا*

*الي بيحب فرق السن مش هيبقي حاجز ليه*

*الي بيحب بجد مش مصلحه و بس*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> لكن الميكب هيهات طبعا ولا ليا علاقة بكل دة ... انا ممكن اروح اقعد مع جوسبل بتاع شهر كدة احاول اتعلم اى حاجة منها و يارب اتعلم بس :t17:*



*انتي تنوريني و تشرفيني انتي و وايت انجل القمر و كل بناتيت و سيدات المنتدي*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممم 
لا فرق السن ده مشكله وانا لا اقبل بحد اصغر ابدا


----------



## white.angel (10 أغسطس 2012)

*بصى احنا لازم نحلل الاسباب عشان نعرف النتيجه **اصلاً لازم نفهم ليه الرجل ضرورى يبقى اكبر من النت** وبعد كدة نحدد *

*يقولون والقائلون كثر ان :*
* البنت بتنضج اسرع من الرجل بمعنى .. ان لو بنت وولد الاتنين عمرهم 18 سنه الولد بيكون طايش والبنت بتبقى ناضجه ... عقلياً فى رحلة النضوج البنت عقلها بينمو اسرع ... عشان كدة لازم الولد يبقى اكبر من البنت .... عشان يبقى ناضج وانضج منها وخصوصاً لانه هو من سيتحمل المسئوليه *

*ثانى نقطه ان البنت بيبان عليها علامات الكبر اسرع من الرجل ... فالو اخدته اصغر منها بعد كام سنه اللى يشوفهم سوا هيشعر ان دى امه مش زوجته ... يعنى موضوع نسبه وتناسب *

*ثالث نقطه ماينفعش اكبر منها بسن ابوها ولا جدها لان اى علاقه زى دى مش بتبقى سليمه من ناحية الرجل ... لانه بيكون متصابى .... *

*الصح والمعقول يكون فى فرق معاك من سنتين لـ 6 سنين .... *
*وبردو كل بنوته حسب وجهة نظرها كلامى مش حكر لاحد 
ولكن دى القاعده العريضه .... وهناك شواذ *
​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أغسطس 2012)

اكيد الافضل طبعا الولد يكون اكبر منها بسنه علي الاقل 
بس فيه حالات قليله جدااا واستثنايه بيكون عقل الرجل  الاصغر سنا ناضج ويساوي عقل المراه
بس راي انه لو الراجل اقل من عمر البنت يبقي بكتيره سنه اكتر من كده بحسه مش بيبقي مناسبين


----------



## Samir poet (11 أغسطس 2012)

المفروض اقيم الحد على المراة
شوفت قسوتها وصلت لحد فين


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

تمام اراء كلها رائعه وتحترم جدا


ندخل بقي علي الموضوع الجديد

ها مين عنده موضوع نتناقش فيه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*لو واحدة صاحبتك اتصلت بيكى انهاردة عشان تقولك خطوبتها بعد بكرة تعملى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يلا ردو بالاجابات بسرعة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لو واحدة صاحبتك اتصلت بيكى انهاردة عشان تقولك خطوبتها بعد بكرة تعملى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> يلا ردو بالاجابات بسرعة *



ايه المشكله طيب 
علشان الوقت ضيق يعني ؟
ولا عشان فجأه عرفتك وهي صحبتك ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*لا عشان التوقيت مش اكتر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

لو علي التوقيت يبقي عادي الموجود يسد


المهم اني اكون جنبها افرح لفرحها في يوم زي دا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*أفادكم الله يا ستنا *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

الحقيقه هزعل لان مدام صحبتي المفروض حكتلي من بدري مش قبلها بيوميين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*ماهى الحكاوى من بدرى لكن هى نفسها اتقلبت .. عصر السرعة بقا *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

*عادى .... الفساتين كتير والحمدلله .... *
*والكوافير جنب البيت وقضيت *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

و النحمة انتى زى الفل و رايقة


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> و النحمة انتى زى الفل و رايقة


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*من يومى :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

طب اقولك يا شقاوه 
الفستان اللبسي اي فستان من عندك والكوافير روحيله 
وكده تبقي قضيت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

*ما هو الفكرة ان الفساتين اتلبست و شافونى بيها قبل كدة .. هنا تكمن المشكلة لا اكثر ولا اقل *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

مممممممممممم 
طيب اقولك  حل
انزلي اشتري واحد بسرعه بدل قعدتك دي
هههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (11 أغسطس 2012)

فضحتونا مفيش مصطبة نسائى فى كافية فى نادى  يربى دايما فضحينا كدا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مممممممممممم
> طيب اقولك  حل
> انزلي اشتري واحد بسرعه بدل قعدتك دي
> هههههههههههه



*مش فيه حد ينزل معايا للاسف و مش ينفع اشترى وحدى :shutup22:
*


ميرنا قال:


> فضحتونا مفيش مصطبة نسائى فى كافية فى نادى  يربى دايما فضحينا كدا


*
هههههههههههههههه تصدقى فاتتنا دى هنقول لنيفو تغير العنوان .. على فكرة وحشانى و انتى وحشة مش بتسألى *


----------



## white.angel (11 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش فيه حد ينزل معايا للاسف و مش ينفع اشترى وحدى :shutup22:
> *


*ولا يهمك ننزل نشترى واحد سوا*
*او ابعتلك من عندى *
*المهم نية الحضووووور *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ولا يهمك ننزل نشترى واحد سوا*
> *او ابعتلك من عندى *
> *المهم نية الحضووووور *​



*ربنا يخليكى يا قمر 
هى النية موجودة و الكسل موجود و اكتر و عندى استعداد رهيب انى ابيعها :new6:*


----------



## ميرنا (11 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش فيه حد ينزل معايا للاسف و مش ينفع اشترى وحدى :shutup22:
> *
> 
> *
> هههههههههههههههه تصدقى فاتتنا دى هنقول لنيفو تغير العنوان .. على فكرة وحشانى و انتى وحشة مش بتسألى *



وانتى يا شقاوة بامانة بس بناقر قليل دلوقتى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 أغسطس 2012)

هاي يا بنوتات


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

ليش ماتخبرني قبلها معقول تعلمني ثاني يوم ليه خايفه اخطفو منها ولا ايه
 دي تبقى نذله ومش ححضر فرحها .. عصبتوني ههههههه


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2012)

*الفكره جميله يا نيفو بصراحه انا لما شوفت المصطبه الرجالى اياها حقدت عليهم  بس استنى بقا اشوف اتكلمتوا فى ايه لانى اول مره ادخل واعد معاكم على المصطبه *_^*


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2012)

*وصلت لاخر  موضوع الحمد لله انى وصلت ايه كل المواضيع دى ليكم كام سنه عاملين المصطبه هههههه   *
*شقاوه بيقولوا السكندريات مهوسيين بالشياكه واللبس  وعلفكره حتى الشباب كمان  عموما السكندريه معروفين بشياكتهم بس مش للدرجه دى يعنى  عادى مش لازم فستان جديد اختارى اجمل واحد بيكون عليكى هيكون افضل كتير من فستان جديد وممكن ميكونش هو الاجمل عليكى حصلتلى كتير وبختار من دولابى الاجمل والاشيك ومش شرط خالص يكون  جديد  وعقبال ما نفرح بيكى انتى وكل برنسيسات المنتدى*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

بنات بسالكم هل تبخرون شعوركم؟ مو قصدي الشعوذه وكذا

لكن هل من عاداتكم تبخرونه ببخوه ريحته حلوه؟ هو مجرد سؤاال خطر في بالي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بنات بسالكم هل تبخرون شعوركم؟ مو قصدي الشعوذه وكذا
> 
> لكن هل من عاداتكم تبخرونه ببخوه ريحته حلوه؟ هو مجرد سؤاال خطر في بالي


 
* اعتقد الهنود هما الى بيعملو كدا الى هما الاثرياء--*

* انما مين فاضى يهرش فى دماغو علشان يبخر شعره-- و غير هيك فى كريمات شعر  شامبوهات ريحتها جميله و بتستمر  يتاع يومين على ما تخسليه تانى يعنى مش محتاجين فى هذا الايام التبخير *
* انت بتبخرى شعرك؟؟*
* بس سوئال ضرب فى مخى--- هو فى رجاله اصلا بتهتم تشم شعر النساء-- لو كانت زوجته يعنى--؟؟!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اعتقد الهنود هما الى بيعملو كدا **انما مين فاضى يهرش فى دماغو علشان يبخر شعره-- **بس سوئال ضرب فى مخى--- هو فى رجاله اصلا بتهتم تشم شعر النساء-- لو كانت زوجته يعنى--؟؟!!*


 *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ...*
*بجد بجد*
*وقعت من ع الكرسى ياحوبوا .....يخرب بيت دى مصطبة*
*دة انا ماضحكتش الضحك دة كله*
*من ايام البلاك بيرى ...ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ...*
> *بجد بجد*
> *وقعت من ع الكرسى ياحوبوا .....يخرب بيت دى مصطبة*
> ...


* إيه إلى دخلك هووووون يا عبود--- ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*  مينفعش اسئل يعنى-- هو انت كنت بتشم و لا مش بتشم هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مستنيه الرد مع حبوا 

مين فاضي يفكر الافكار الغريبه دي
ابخر شعري ليه اصلا؟
ايه الفايده اللي هتعود عليا من الحكايه دي ؟

البنات في الزمن دا
يادوب تصحي تلبس وتحط الميك اب علي السريع وتنزل 
محدش بقي فاضي الا لو ناس فاضيه وقاعده في البيت بقي
ولو اني اشيك برده ان تفكيرهم يوصل لكدا

ياتري دا اساسي عندكم يا هيفاء ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
* 
يآخرآشى .. *وإفرضى شآط مننآ يبقى إيهـ آلعمل وقتهآ  *:new6:
يآ *هيفآء *هى آخرهآ خطفة برفيوم إللى بتلحق تتآخد فى آلسريع وأنآ نآزلة 
وأحيآناً يعنى بتيجى على آلشعر ... ونشكر ربنآ على قد كدهـ 


*
.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

اخاف اعترف لكم الحقيقه تقومو تقولو علي ايه البنت المتخلفه دي 
تبخير الشعر والملابس والبيت ببخور من عاداتنا لازم نبخر الملابس كل يوم الصبح قبل الدوام والشعر بعد اذا غسلناه من الزيوت والكريم حتى لوريحة الكريم حلوه لازم الشعر يكون خالي من كريمات ومبخر ريحة البخور تلزق فيه اكثر من كريم فكرة البخورهي تطييب ولريحه الحلوه مو لغرض ثاني العطور نستخدمها لكن ماتغنينا عن ريحة البخور  .. بالنسبه للوقت عادي في مبخره تشتغل بالكهرباء تشغلها وخلال دقايق الفحم يولع ونحط عليه البخور 

يلا يا بنات اللي عاوزه تتبخر تقرب ههههههه











> > حدش بقي فاضي الا لو ناس فاضيه وقاعده في البيت بقي
> > ولو اني اشيك برده ان تفكيرهم يوصل لكدا
> > ولو اني اشيك برده ان تفكيرهم يوصل لكدا



شوفي اختي هذا اسمه عاده معينه لشعوب مو فضاوه
انا مثلا مو انسانه فاضيه وتفكيري على قدي عشان
يوصلني لكدا لكن دي حاجه بنعملها من الصغر من يوم
ماوعينا في دنيا واتوقع وقت بخور اقل من مكياج
البنت عقبال ما تحدد العيون وتصبغ الوجه
يكون الفحم اشتعل والبخور جهز


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اخاف اعترف لكم الحقيقه تقومو تقولو علي ايه البنت المتخلفه دي
> تبخير الشعر والملابس والبيت ببخور من عاداتنا لازم نبخر الملابس كل يوم الصبح قبل الدوام والشعر بعد اذا غسلناه من الزيوت والكريم حتى لو ريحته حلوه لازم الشعر يكون خالي من كريمات ومبخر ريحة البخور تلزق فيه اكثر من كريم فكرة البخورهي تطييب ولريحه الحلوه مو لغرض ثاني العطور نستخدمها لكن ماتغنينا عن ريحة البخور  .. بالنسبه للوقت عادي في مبخره تشتغل بالكهرباء تشغلها وخلال دقايق الفحم يولع ونحط عليه البخور
> 
> يلا يا بنات اللي عاوزه تتبخر تقرب ههههههه
> ...



*انا معاكي ان دي عادات وتقاليد في بعض الشعوب
محدش يقدر يقول شئ

انا كلامي اقصد بيه اغلب بنات مصر 

ومتخافيش محدش هايقول عليكي متخلفه يا جميله 
احنا في المصطبه عندنا هانحكي في كل شئ

بنوع من الهزار وفي نفس الوقت بالجد 
عشان نوصل لحلول ونتائج

ومنوره المصطبه يا بطوط*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

ماهو عشان كده قلت اسال بنات مصر يمكن نطلع في البخور سوى هههههه
ان شاء الله ححكيلكم على باقي عاداتنا الغريبه


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

ماشي يا جميل في انتظارك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 أغسطس 2012)

حبيتي يا حبو ده انتي من اهل الله 
مش ضروري يشمشم شعرها كانه كلب لكن حتجلس جنبو
 وتنام جنبو اكيد ريحة الشعر توصل لمناخيرو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

مساء الورد علي الناس العسل 
هاا هنرغي في ايه انهارده ؟؟
​


----------



## soul & life (12 أغسطس 2012)

مساء الفل على عيونكم منورين يا بنات
 عاده فعلا غريبه يا هيفا بس يلزمنا وضرورى نعرف دى عادة اى بلد؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اخاف اعترف لكم الحقيقه تقومو تقولو علي ايه البنت المتخلفه دي
> تبخير الشعر والملابس والبيت ببخور من عاداتنا لازم نبخر الملابس كل يوم الصبح قبل الدوام والشعر بعد اذا غسلناه من الزيوت والكريم حتى لوريحة الكريم حلوه لازم الشعر يكون خالي من كريمات ومبخر ريحة البخور تلزق فيه اكثر من كريم فكرة البخورهي تطييب ولريحه الحلوه مو لغرض ثاني العطور نستخدمها لكن ماتغنينا عن ريحة البخور  .. بالنسبه للوقت عادي في مبخره تشتغل بالكهرباء تشغلها وخلال دقايق الفحم يولع ونحط عليه البخور
> 
> يلا يا بنات اللي عاوزه تتبخر تقرب ههههههه
> ...


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

*عماله ادعبس عشان اجيبلكم المشهد اللى فيه ايشواريا راى بتبخر شعرها فى فيلم ديفداس مش لاقياه ... وكل ما اصور الصوره من الفيلم عندى تطلع سوده ... مش عارفه اصور من الفيلم *

*عموماً تبخير الشعر عادة هنديه اصلاً  .... بيبخروه عشان ريحة شعرهم تبقى حلوه ... وعادةً مش البنت اللى بتعمل كدة ... انما واحده تانيه بتمسك شعرها والمبخره من تحته وبشكل دائرى بتبدأ تبخره ... ومش دة العاده الوحيده عند الهنود ... انما كمان حمامات الورد .... ليها اهميه عاليه تلاقى البانيو هناك ... غرقان ورد ... البنت هناك متاخدش الشاور كدة بميه عاديه ....*

*كان نفسى اجيبلكم الصوره بس معرفتش او المشهد مش عارفه اقصه بردو تاخدو الفلم تتفرجوا عليه ... جااااااااااااااااااامد D:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 أغسطس 2012)

> عاده فعلا غريبه يا هيفا بس يلزمنا وضرورى نعرف دى عادة اى بلد؟؟؟


انا اماراتيه ولكن العاده هذه مشترك فيها كل الخليج قديمه جدا كانو جداتنا يصنعونه في البيت بس الحين يباع
وللحين بعض النساء تصنعه لان مو دائما بتاع السوق
نفس جودة البيت وهو سهل عباره عن خلط اخشاب ريحتها حلوه وعود وعطور وبلاوي ثانيه ما افهمها
هي المبخره صغيره تقدرين تمسكينها بيدك وترفعين شعرك بالاخرى
البنات الصغار واحيانا العرايس في ليلة حنتهم وتجهيزهم يبخرنهم غيرهم ك نوع من مساعده 
وفي منه نوعين رجالي ونسائي طبعا رجال ملابسهم تتبخر ببخور مخصص لهم 
خصوصا يوم الجمعه قبل الصلاه
وفي الاعياد لازم 
واذا واحد متزوج وحده فاضيه يتبخر
كل يوم الصبح 
والضيوف كمان يتبخرون اول ما نستقبلهم وقبل ما يغادرون يتدهنون بشوية دهن عود 
ناس فاضيه على قولت نيفين ههههههههههه


> بيكون لفتره دا؟؟
> انا بصراحه اول مره اعرف دا


ماتلزق ريحه للابد اول ما تغسلين شعر تروح منه


> بس هو الشعر لسه مغسول


مش حيوسخ ماتخافيش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عماله ادعبس عشان اجيبلكم المشهد اللى فيه ايشواريا راى بتبخر شعرها فى فيلم ديفداس مش لاقياه ... وكل ما اصور الصوره من الفيلم عندى تطلع سوده ... مش عارفه اصور من الفيلم *​
> 
> *عموماً تبخير الشعر عادة هنديه اصلاً .... بيبخروه عشان ريحة شعرهم تبقى حلوه ... وعادةً مش البنت اللى بتعمل كدة ... انما واحده تانيه بتمسك شعرها والمبخره من تحته وبشكل دائرى بتبدأ تبخره ... ومش دة العاده الوحيده عند الهنود ... انما كمان حمامات الورد .... ليها اهميه عاليه تلاقى البانيو هناك ... غرقان ورد ... البنت هناك متاخدش الشاور كدة بميه عاديه ....*​
> *كان نفسى اجيبلكم الصوره بس معرفتش او المشهد مش عارفه اقصه بردو تاخدو الفلم تتفرجوا عليه ... جااااااااااااااااااامد D:*​​


 
* شوفتووو شوفتووووو مش هو ده الفلم الكئيب الى  كان إسمها فيه بارو ؟؟ ولا بارو دى كانت التانيا الى  هو  كان بيحبها من زمان هههههههههههههه مات فى الاخر بعد اكثر من تلات ساعات فرجه علشان يتقابلو و يجتمع حبهم و بعد كدا مات   منغير ما يشوفها --  ....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا اماراتيه ولكن العاده هذه مشترك فيها كل الخليج قديمه جدا كانو جداتنا يصنعونه في البيت بس الحين يباع
> وللحين بعض النساء تصنعه لان مو دائما بتاع السوق
> نفس جودة البيت وهو سهل عباره عن خلط اخشاب ريحتها حلوه وعود وعطور وبلاوي ثانيه ما افهمها
> هي المبخره صغيره تقدرين تمسكينها بيدك وترفعين شعرك بالاخرى
> ...


 *يخبر ..  يعنى لو جنالك هتبخرينا ههههههههههههه ادينا بنكتشف عادات اهو--- بس اول مره اعرف الموضوع ده موجود عند الامراتيه او دول الخليج عمتا... يباختو يا عممم هيتبخخخر هههههههههههههههههه*

* بس المهم تبقا البخور ريحتها حلوه---*
* انا بحب ريحه كريمات Schwarzkopf بتفضل فى الشعر و تبقا ريحتها جنان... معندناش فى مصر عادات تبخير شعر خالص اعتقد نهائى.... و لا تبخير الهدوم و لا الضيوف -- *
* بس سؤال بتستخدمو برفانات؟؟ و لا   بخور بتغنيكم عن  البرفان؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 أغسطس 2012)

مايغني لان البخور لصبح اكثر شئ وفي منهم بخور بعطور فرنسيه وعالميه لما تشميها تحسي انه عطر مو بخور
باقي اليوم العصاري والمساء لازم العطور
ريحة البخور تفقد قوتها ما يبقى منها غير ريحه خفيفه ما تاثر على العطر.. 
في ناس تبقى على العطور بس طول الاسبوع وما تتبخر الا يوم الجمعه ..
بس التبخير الضيوف لازم
 ما تخافيش في مصر ما ابخر ضيوف  يقولو عني مشعوذه
صدق انا اشوف في تمثيلياتكم يبخرون على بالي ان تتبخرون قلت اسال قبل ما اتطورط هههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مايغني لان البخور لصبح اكثر شئ وفي منهم بخور بعطور فرنسيه وعالميه لما تشميها تحسي انه عطر مو بخور
> باقي اليوم العصاري والمساء لازم العطور
> ريحة البخور تفقد قوتها ما يبقى منها غير ريحه خفيفه ما تاثر على العطر..
> في ناس تبقى على العطور بس طول الاسبوع وما تتبخر الا يوم الجمعه ..
> ...


 
* اعتقد الناس الى بتبخر فى مصر الى هما بيؤمنو بالحسد.. فبيبخرو الشخص  و يرقوه من العين ( معرفش معنى كلمه يرقوه الحقيقه)*
* بيمسكو البخور فى يدهم و يلفوها حولين  دماغ الشخص...*
* انا  ممكن يوم الجمعه بعد حمله النضافه اضع بخور فى البيت لإنى شخصيا بحب ريحه البخور بالفل  او الياسمين.. عود كدا  بغرزه فى شمعه و اولعه و بيدى ريحه جميله فى البيت علشان تروح ريحت الطبيخ ...*
* كويس إنك سئلتى هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * شوفتووو شوفتووووو مش هو ده الفلم الكئيب الى  كان إسمها فيه بارو ؟؟ ولا بارو دى كانت التانيا الى  هو  كان بيحبها من زمان هههههههههههههه مات فى الاخر بعد اكثر من تلات ساعات فرجه علشان يتقابلو و يجتمع حبهم و بعد كدا مات   منغير ما يشوفها --  ....*


*يس ... شاروخان كان ديفداس*
*وايشواريا راى .. بارو .. اللى كان بيعشقها *
*ومادهورى ديكشت ... شاندراموخى .. 
اللى هى بنت الليل اللى هتحبه وهو مش هيحبها 
بتظهر فى النص التانى من الفيلم *
*فيلم جميل موووووووووووووووووووووت*
*يعشق اوى الحوار اللى بيقول فيه شاروخان وهو بيموت*
*ابويا طردنى من البيت*
*وكلهم طردونى من قلب بارو*
*وامى طردتنى من المدينه*
*وربنا دلوقتى جاى يطردنى من الحياه *
*فيلم عثل  **:love45:*
​


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مايغني لان البخور لصبح اكثر شئ وفي منهم بخور بعطور فرنسيه وعالميه لما تشميها تحسي انه عطر مو بخور
> باقي اليوم العصاري والمساء لازم العطور
> ريحة البخور تفقد قوتها ما يبقى منها غير ريحه خفيفه ما تاثر على العطر..
> في ناس تبقى على العطور بس طول الاسبوع وما تتبخر الا يوم الجمعه ..
> ...


*حبيبتى ملكيش دعوه بالبخور فى مصر خااالص*
*لان البخور اللى فى الهند ودول الخليج من اجل التعطير*
*على ما يوصل مصر هيقولك البنت معمولها عمل وبيفكوه*
*استرى على مصر وبلاش فضايح ربنا يرضى عنك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يس ... شاروخان كان ديفداس*
> *وايشواريا راى .. بارو .. اللى كان بيعشقها *
> *ومادهورى ديكشت ... شاندراموخى .. *
> *اللى هى بنت الليل اللى هتحبه وهو مش هيحبها *
> ...


* ايوا  حلو بس قطع لى قلبى  قومت متشحتفه انا من الفلم -- احب الفلم ينتهى  حلو--*


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايوا  حلو بس قطع لى قلبى  قومت متشحتفه انا من الفلم -- احب الفلم ينتهى  حلو--*


*اها ديفداس من الافلام اللى تقومى من قدامها متشحتفه*
*انما بقى يا اوختى الفيلم اللى تقومى من قدامه منتحره من العياط فيلم kal ho naa ho*







*
الفيلم دة يا حبوا روعته ايه بقى ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*انك بتعيطى وانت مبسوطه .... الفيلم الكوميديا فيه اكتر من حزنه ومع ذلك تعيطى مفيهوش ابتزاز للمشاعر خالص*
*ونهايته حلوووووووووه بس بردو تقعدى تعيطى بسببها فيلم غريب جداً مش عارفه ياش راج انتجه ازاى وضخ فيه كل المشاعر دى ازاى *

*لو ليك فى الافلام الهندى ... انا ممكن امولك :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اها ديفداس من الافلام اللى تقومى من قدامها متشحتفه*​
> 
> *انما بقى يا اوختى الفيلم اللى تقومى من قدامه منتحره من العياط فيلم kal ho naa ho*​
> 
> ...


ليا فى الهندى اااااه بس عمتا انا شبه قطعت علاقتى بالتلفزيون نهائى -- يعنى لو حد فاتح و عديت لقيت حاجه حلوه ممكن اقعد-- بس من نفسى افتح خلاص بطلت...
بشتغل مع الهنود دلوقتى ههههههههه و صحبتى إسمها مينى اناند ههههههههههههههههههههههههه عامله مثل الفالام الهندى اول ما قررت تفرح و جابت جوزها و ابنها يتفسحو بعد ما وصلو بيوم حماها مات " جت تقولى لى 
" i need your help- the father of my husband expired yesterday -- he has to go back to burn his father "
ههههههههههه مفهمتش الاول تقصد إيه بإنتهاء الصلاحيه دى-- بعد كدا جمعت الكلام لما قالت لى لاذم يحضر حرق باباه هههههههههههه...
حسيت نفسى دخلت فى فلم هندى و قلبت ضلمه بعد ما غنت هى اغنيه سعيده ...... هههههههه


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ليا فى الهندى اااااه  بس عمتا انا شبه قطعت علاقتى بالتلفزيون نهائى -- يعنى لو حد فاتح و عديت لقيت حاجه حلوه ممكن اقعد-- بس من نفسى افتح خلاص بطلت...
> بشتغل مع الهنود دلوقتى ههههههههه و صحبتى إسمها مينى اناند ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  عامله مثل الفالام الهندى اول ما قررت تفرح و جابت جوزها و ابنها يتفسحو  بعد ما وصلو بيوم حماها مات  " جت تقولى لى
> " i need your help- the father of my husband expired yesterday -- he has to go back to burn his  father "
> ههههههههههه   مفهمتش الاول تقصد إيه بإنتهاء الصلاحيه دى-- بعد كدا جمعت الكلام لما قالت لى لاذم يحضر حرق باباه هههههههههههه...
> حسيت نفسى دخلت فى فلم هندى و قلبت ضلمه بعد ما غنت هى اغنيه ساعيده ...... هههههههه


*اكسبيرد *
*مارجيي اسهل *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا يا بيبى انا قصدى البى سي ..... التليفزيون مبيجبش حاجة جامده** هى زى افلام افلامها معقوله بس كل شهر تنقطنا بفيلم عرض اول .... انما افلام شاروخان بتاعة الالفين مبتجبهاش ... تقريبا مستوى الافلام اعلى من المشاهد العربى ولا ايه :fun_lol:*
*ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اكسبيرد *​
> 
> *مارجيي اسهل *
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


* ايوا اكسبيرد ههههههههههه شكلهم بيختموهم بتلاريخ الصلاحيه اول ما يتولدو هههههههههههههههههههه*
اعتقد كدا هههههههههه-- الحقيقه افلامهم ديكور و انتاج رهيب بجد بقيت افلامنا إحنا هندى جنبهم ههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه بامانه انتوا عسل ورايقين


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

يا خراشي عليا
انتوا رجعتوا للافلام الهنديه تانيه

كفايكم هندي بقي
ونرجع من جديد نعيش في الواقع


وندخل في الموضع الجديد

الحب من طرف واحد

كتير بصدفنا النوعيه دي
ان يكون في شخص بيحب حد من طرف واحد
وبيظهرله كل اهتماماته واعجابه بدونما يصارحه بحبه
والطرف التاني مصدر الطرشه
طبعا لانه مش في باله الشخص دا
 او ممكن يكون مرتبط بشخص تاني

او اصلا موضوع الحب في الوقت الحالي مش في تفكيره


لو انتي وقعتي في الموقف دا
وفيه شخص بيحبك وانتي عارفه
من طريقه اسلوبه وكلامه واهتمامه معاكي

رد فعلك هايكون ايه
عشان مش تخسريه وفي نفس الوقت تنهي الفكره نهائي
لانك مش حساه كحبيب

يالا ارغوا بقي وصدعونا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

*ده وجع قلب---- اصعب شىء اعتقد-- لما تحسى بحب شخص ليكى و انت مش قادرا تشاركيه الإحساس ده و فى نفس الوقت عارفا إنك هتجرحى إنسان *


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ده وجع قلب---- اصعب شىء اعتقد-- لما تحسى بحب شخص ليكى و انت مش قادرا تشاركيه الإحساس ده و فى نفس الوقت عارفا إنك هتجرحى إنسان *


فعلا هو بيكون احساس صعب جدا

بس لما اوضحله الامور ويفهم اني مش عارفه اشاركه نفس مشاعره
هايكوناهون بكتير 
من انه يفضل متعلق بامل مش هايتحقق 

ولا ايه ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> فعلا هو بيكون احساس صعب جدا
> 
> بس لما اوضحله الامور ويفهم اني مش عارفه اشاركه نفس مشاعره
> هايكوناهون بكتير
> ...


  ايوا طبعا انا مع التوضيح...
  حتى لا يعلو بأحلامه -- خصوصا انى بعامل  الكل بمحبه كبيره....  التوضيح واجب... بس الحقيقه بيبقا جرح للإثنين...


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا طبعا انا مع التوضيح...
> حتى لا يعلو بأحلامه -- خصوصا انى بعامل  الكل بمحبه كبيره....  التوضيح واجب... بس الحقيقه بيبقا جرح للإثنين...



جرح ساعه ولا كل ساعه

مثل من اختراعي :fun_lol:


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

*ياه يا اخت نيفين ..... فكرتينا بالذى مضى *
* انا اتحبيت كام مره ..... بتاع حوالى 3 او اربع مرات من طرف واحد :love34:*
* ومش فاهمه ليه محبتش ولا واحد فيهم .... كلهم كنت بزحلقهم*
* الا واحد ... فضل يحبنى خمس سنين .... مش عارفه جاب منين الصبر دة :new6:*
* وكل شويه اقوله يابنى انت ساحبى وانتيمى وبس ..... يقولى بكره هتحبينى اقوله وماله ياخويا ..... لحد ما خلاص قرر ييجى يتقدملى ... وانا من اليأس قولت افكر فيه مش لازم احبه الحب بييجى بعدين .... انما مفييييييييييييش وفى الاخر بعد ما قضى خمس سنين يحلم ..... اديته صابونه :mus13:*
* هههههههههههههههههه ..... شريره طول عمرى ....*

* وواحد تانى .... بس دة كان نكته ... كان مراقبنى فى الكنيسه طول الوقت *
* وانا معرفوش اصلاً .... ولقيته كان يوم بصخه ... حد ماشى وبينادى عليا فا بقوله افندم .... بيقولى اسمك كزا صح .... قولتله ها .... قالى وسنك كزا .... قولتله ها .... قالى وعنوانك كزا .... قولتله اختصر معيش فكه .... قالى لا مقصدش ... بس انا معجب بيك من زمان وعايز اتقدملك ... قولتله وانا مش طايقاك وهرفضك .... مع السلامه .... ومشيت :fun_lol:*
* هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

* بس عمرى ما حبيت حد لا من طرف واحد ولا من طرف تالت .... تعرفيلوش سبب دة  :t19:
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ياه يا اخت نيفين ..... فكرتينا بالذى مضى *
> * انا اتحبيت كام مره ..... بتاع حوالى 3 او اربع مرات من طرف واحد :love34:*
> * ومش فاهمه ليه محبتش ولا واحد فيهم .... كلهم كنت بزحلقهم*
> * الا واحد ... فضل يحبنى خمس سنين .... مش عارفه جاب منين الصبر دة :new6:*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
مجرب انا التناحه دي 
بس خمس سنين وياخد صابونه واحده بس
بخيله
طب اديله كارتونه :new6:


لع ياختي مش اعرفلك سبب 

نستني حد يقولنا بقي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

* انت مفتريه ياااا واااايت ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> * لع ياختي مش اعرفلك سبب *
> *نستني حد يقولنا بقي*


*الفلسفة الزيادة *


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> الفلسفة الزيادة *


*اها يا ظالمنى ..... فين الفلسفه بالذمه .... اى حاجة كدة ملزقها فى الفلسفه ... :smil15:*
​


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * انت مفتريه ياااا واااايت ههههههههههههههههه*


*طيب انت لو مكانى كنت عملت ايه .... :fun_lol:*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب انت لو مكانى كنت عملت ايه .... :fun_lol:*​


 
* كنت بكيت على جرحهم  ليالى هههههههههههههههههههههههه صدقينى الموضوع ده بيجرح اوى--  يعنى كنت حاولت اوصل له الموضوع بطريقه حلوه مش  لطش كدا.. مفتريين إنو هههههههههه*


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * كنت بكيت على جرحهم  ليالى هههههههههههههههههههههههه صدقينى الموضوع ده بيجرح اوى--  يعنى كنت حاولت اوصل له الموضوع بطريقه حلوه مش  لطش كدا.. مفتريين إنو هههههههههه*


*ايييييييييييه ايام سنو وايت بتاعتك دى :t19:*
*احنا لسه هنسبل ونفهم ونشرح ..... *
*الحاجات دى متجيش غير مره واحده كدة :fun_lol:..... *
*انما طقم الحنيه .... بصراحه ميركبش معايا .... **
*​ *ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * كنت بكيت على جرحهم  ليالى هههههههههههههههههههههههه صدقينى الموضوع ده بيجرح اوى--  يعنى كنت حاولت اوصل له الموضوع بطريقه حلوه مش  لطش كدا.. مفتريين إنو هههههههههه*



*
بصي يا حبوا

في ناس مهما تشرحلهم موقفك وتحاولي توضحلهم
انهم مثل اخواتك وانك مش حابه تخسريهم
وانمفيش جواكي ليهم اي مشاعر غير الاخوه والصداقه

يقولوا مفيش مشكله 
بكره فكرها تتغير وتقتنع بيا
ويفضل عايش في الدور وعمره يضيع بسببك
وطبعا دا بيحسسك بالذنب اكتر
ان في شخص متعلق بيكي وانتي مش عارف تتصرفي
وكل يوم هو بيتجرح من عدم اللامبالاه اللي بيحسها منك


فيكون الاحسن تقطع عرق وتسيح دم*
*اه هاينحرج شويه بس بعد فتره هايفوق لنفسه
قبل ما عمره يضيع ويدعي علينا اننا السبب
ويقعد يغني ظلموه بعد كدا

احنا كدا بنترأف بحالهم وبنساعدهم انهم يخرجوا
من الحاله دي
احيانا الصدمه بتكون شفاء من داء الحب المزيف
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ايييييييييييه ايام سنو وايت بتاعتك دى :t19:*
> *احنا لسه هنسبل ونفهم ونشرح ..... *
> *الحاجات دى متجيش غير مره واحده كدة :fun_lol:..... *
> *انما طقم الحنيه .... بصراحه ميركبش معايا .... *​
> ...


 
مش سنو وايت يا وايت هههههههه
محدش قال نسبل لبعض...
الولد قاعد زمن يجمع معلومات عنك علشان يعرف يقول لك كلمتين -- تقومى تقولى له مش طايقاك و هرفضك!!
فى طرق تانيا تقدرى توصلى له رأيك منغير كلام يجرح كدا! اعتبارا لمشاعره... الله يبعدك عن سهم كيوبيد و رشقته هههههههههههه خصوصا لما يرشق فى ناحيا و ميرشقش فى التانيا...
حلوه يرشق دى ههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش سنو وايت يا وايت هههههههه
> محدش قال نسبل لبعض...
> الولد قاعد زمن يجمع معلومات عنك علشان يعرف يقول لك كلمتين -- تقومى تقولى له مش طايقاك و هرفضك!!
> فى طرق تانيا تقدرى توصلى له رأيك منغير كلام يجرح كدا! اعتبارا لمشاعره... الله يبعدك عن سهم كيوبيد و رشقته هههههههههههه خصوصا لما يرشق فى ناحيا و ميرشقش فى التانيا...
> حلوه يرشق دى ههههههههههههه


*اصله غاظنى ...*
*ايه جاى عايز تتقدم ..... وانا موقفى ايه كوبرى *
*انا معرفش اسمه حتى ..... ولا عمره لفت نظرى قبل كدة *
*هو كل ما فى الامر شاف "موزه " عجبته عايز يتجوزها *
*انما لو بيحبنى ييجى يتعرف عليا انا ..... مش ييجى يتجوزنى*
*حسسنى ان عجبته كنبه عايز يروح يشتريها*
*يدوبك عليه الكلمتين اللى خدهم :mus13:*
​


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *بصي يا حبوا
> في ناس مهما تشرحلهم موقفك وتحاولي توضحلهم
> انهم مثل اخواتك وانك مش حابه تخسريهم
> وانمفيش جواكي ليهم اي مشاعر غير الاخوه والصداقه
> ...


*شابوه **:love45:*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اصله غاظنى ...*​
> *ايه جاى عايز تتقدم ..... وانا موقفى ايه كوبرى *
> *انا معرفش اسمه حتى ..... ولا عمره لفت نظرى قبل كدة *
> *هو كل ما فى الامر شاف "موزه " عجبته عايز يتجوزها *
> ...


 *يا واااااد ياا واااد افهم من كدا إنك " بانانا" هههههههههههههههههههه*
* فكرتينى  واحد قريبنا ايام زمان بئا لما كنا شوباب هههههههههههه  عنده 3 اولاد جه لبابا و قال له هى تنقى واحد من التلاته  هههههههههههههههههههه  *
*  و التلاته علاقتى بيهم  مفيش.. شفتهم فى فرح بس.. و هما التلاته قابلين!! مصدقتش ودانى الحقيقه ---  يعنى على اساس إيه عايزينى بطيخه انا اى واحد هيشلها!!! اتجننت ان بابا اصلا فتح الموضوع فى البيت حسيت ان مجرد فتح الموضوع ده يعنى  ممكن يفتحو تفكير فيه.. يومها قعدت اصوصو فى البيت ههههههههههه*
* فهمت إحساسك دلوقتى-- لما افتكرت الموقف ده*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

*بس على فكره--   كويس إنه حاول بنفسه... اصل الشباب  بيبقا مش عارف الحقيقه يدخل دوغرى عليكى ممكن تكونى من النوع المعقد الى هتقول له لا متكلمش معاك غير لما تيجى  من  الباب مش من الشباك هههههههه.. فيقول طيب اقول لها كدا علشان نتعرف على بعض  و تعرف إن غرض التعارف إنه يتقرب منك-- يعنى الرب يكون فى عنهم بردو ههههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فكرتينى واحد قريبنا ايام زمان بئا لما كنا شوباب هههههههههههه عنده 3 اولاد جه لبابا و قال له هى تنقى واحد من التلاته هههههههههههههههههههه *


:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*كنتى نقيتى البنى فى أبيض ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *شابوه **:love45:*
> ​




دا من بعض ما عندكم يا جميل
بس مش قدام الناس كدا بتكسف :love34:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *-- يعنى الرب يكون فى عنهم بردو ههههههههههه*


*عونه أية ؟؟*
*هو فيه أكتر من كدة عون ؟؟*
*دة ربنا بيحبه ...:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *كنتى نقيتى البنى فى أبيض ...*


 :new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *لازم الشعر يكون خالي من كريمات ومبخر ريحة البخور تلزق فيه اكثر من كريم فكرة البخورهي تطييب ولريحه الحلوه مو لغرض ثاني العطور نستخدمها لكن ماتغنينا عن ريحة البخور* ..


*هى فعلا عادات شعوب ...وبما أن الأخوات هنا سألننى ( باعتبارى رد حريم ) *
*عن **بتحب الست تبخر شعرها يا عوبد ؟*
*الأجابة ...طبعاً لأ ..لا فى خروج ....ولا فى البيت *
*لأنى هحس أنا خارج مع ( سيدنا الحُسين )*
*أو نايم جنب ( السيد البدوى أو المرسى أبو العباس ) !!!!:fun_lol:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عونه أية ؟؟*
> *هو فيه أكتر من كدة عون ؟؟*
> *دة ربنا بيحبه ...:new6::new6::new6:*


*:boxing: بطل بواخا يا عبود سيبنى ابعبر عن نفسى و انا واخدا راحتى و مستربعه على المصطبه بتاعتنا النسائيه...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *:boxing: بطل بواخا يا عبود سيبنى ابعبر عن نفسى و انا واخدا راحتى و مستربعه على المصطبه بتاعتنا النسائيه...*



اجبلك ازوزه طيب 
يا مستربع يا جميل انت :flowers:


----------



## white.angel (13 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى فعلا عادات شعوب ...وبما أن الأخوات هنا سألننى ( باعتبارى رد حريم ) *
> *عن **بتحب الست تبخر شعرها يا عوبد ؟*
> *الأجابة ...طبعاً لأ ..لا فى خروج ....ولا فى البيت *
> *لأنى هحس أنا خارج مع ( سيدنا الحُسين )*
> *أو نايم جنب ( السيد البدوى أو المرسى أبو العباس ) !!!!:fun_lol:*


*ايه علاقة بخور السيده زينب بالموضوع
مش بقولك يا هيفاء بلاش الكلام دة لبتوع مصررررررر
البخور دة بيبقى عطوووووووور .... 
حاجة حلوه كدة عقبال امالتك لما تلاقى اللى تتبخرلك 
ونفرح بيك :fun_lol:*




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *:boxing: بطل بواخا يا عبود سيبنى ابعبر عن نفسى و انا واخدا راحتى و مستربعه على المصطبه بتاعتنا النسائيه...*


*مش عارفه انا يموتوا فى اى حاجة مش بتاعتهم*
*عندهم مصطبه وطردونا من هناك ... وبيرشق فى مصطبتنا*
*انا بقول نكهرب الموضوع :new6:*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اجبلك ازوزه طيب
> يا مستربع يا جميل انت :flowers:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ازوزه دى هههههههههههه حاجه سائعا بيبس حاجا سائعا بيبس ههههههههههه
مفيش عندكم حجرين شيشا كنتالوب طيب هههههههههههههههههه:fun_lol:


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

مكنش اتعذر ولا باع جزر يا اوختي والنبي

يمشي معاكي تيفااااااااااااح

هو الماشي اليومين دول


----------



## soul & life (13 أغسطس 2012)

*مسائكم معطر  ازيكم يا قمرات وحشنى كلكم*


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

*مسآئكـ ثكر يآ ثكرهـ* .. ^_^

أيهـ يآ بنآت هى آلموآضيع آلبنتوتية آللولبية خلصت ولآ أيهـ :t39:
 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أغسطس 2012)

_*بعد  ماقريت البلاوى اللى كتبتهوها .. ابصم بالعشرة انها مصطبة صرف محصلتش قهوة بلدى على ناصية الشارع حتى :new6:*_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> _*بعد  ماقريت البلاوى اللى كتبتهوها .. ابصم بالعشرة انها مصطبة صرف محصلتش قهوة بلدى على ناصية الشارع حتى :new6:*_



هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 أغسطس 2012)

عبود
اللي تقصده انت مو بخور اتوقع هو اللبان اللي يحرقونه في ذي الاماكن
البخور عباره عن عود ومسك وعنبر وصندل واخشاب عطريه مخلوطه 
ان شاء الله تتبخر ههههههه  اتخيلك 

نيفين
العكس كمان يحصل ليش نظن ان الولد هو اللي يحب والبنت ما تدري عنه ؟
 يمكن هي تبغيه هو ما يدري عنها وموقف البنات حساس لان صعب تروح تقول له اي شئ
 لكن سهل ان البنت تصد ولد يبغيها وهي ماتبغيه 
تبغين الصدق لو في واحد مشحتف فيني ويحبني مش حرده
 بالعكس حلو تتزوجين واحد يحبك اكثر ما تحبيه


----------



## white.angel (14 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نيفين
> العكس كمان يحصل ليش نظن ان الولد هو اللي يحب والبنت ما تدري عنه ؟
> يمكن هي تبغيه هو ما يدري عنها وموقف البنات حساس لان صعب تروح تقول له اي شئ
> لكن سهل ان البنت تصد ولد يبغيها وهي ماتبغيه
> ...


*اسم الله عليك يا هيفا*
*فكرتونى بموقف .... :new6:

**واحده صاحبتى فى الكولدج هى من الامارات .. المهم حبت واحد صاحبنا من الامارات بردو بس هو من الجفيره وهى من دبى ... الواد دة يبقى صديقى اللدود وكل بلاويه حاكيهالى :mus13:... وهى طبعاً حبت تاخدنى - كوبرى - او هكذا توقعت فا جت حكتلى انا بحبه ومعجبه بيه وهلا ما بدرى ايش اسوى بستحى انى اروح اصارحه وبدى انك تساعدينى ... قولتلها يا عيونى انا تحت امرك .... بس المشكله انه مرتبط ... ق**التلى وماله .... اكيد لما يشعر انى بحبه وبريده رايح يسيب هاى البنت ويتجوزنى ..** قولتلها وارد يا لبى ليه لا ... *

*بس بصراحه حكيت لصديقى وقولتله انا محتاسه يا مورسى ... :shutup22: قالى بصى انا عبيييييييييييييط ومعرفتش حاجة .... وحبيبتى لو عرفت هتولع فيا وفيكى معايا .... وفعلاً طول السنه هى بتعشقه ... وهو عامل من بنها .... وحاولت بشتى الطرق توصله حبها وهو رافض .... لانه مبيحبهاش ومش عايز يتسلى بيها ومحرج يقولها وخصوصاً ان رغم علمها بحبه لواحده غيرها مصره تكمل -بنات تبته اوى :bomb: - واللى يشل انها لحد انهارده بتكلمنى وبتقولى بحبه .... والاكشن بقى ان حبيبة صاحبى هتبدأ دراسه فى كايرو من السنه الجايه وهترشق فى الكولدج ... وهنشوف ايام هبااااااااااااب :fun_lol:... *

*ادى اخرة الحب من طرف واحد :love34: .... *
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 أغسطس 2012)

هو في اماراتيات بيدرسو في القاهر كنت فاكره 
ان دفعة بابا هي الاخيره هههه


> هو من الجفيره وهى من دبى


قصدك الفجيره 


> انا بحبه ومعجبه بيه وهلا ما بدرى ايش اسوى بستحى انى اروح اصارحه وبدى انك تساعدينى
> قالتلى وماله .... اكيد لما يشعر انى بحبه وبريده رايح يسيب هاى البنت ويتجوزن



يالهوي ايه اللهجه دي مش لهجتنا خالص قولي لها تكلمك بالمصري لو مستصعبه انك تفهمي
الاماراتي


تبغين رايي فيها ماعندها احساس ووجها لوح يعني خشب ايه ده هو مرتبط وهي عرفت عاوزه تاني ايه؟ استني لما توصل حبيبتو حيبدا الاكشن بين الضرايروانتي بقى الحكم  ههههههه


----------



## white.angel (14 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو في اماراتيات بيدرسو في القاهر كنت فاكره
> ان دفعة بابا هي الاخيره هههه
> قصدك الفجيره
> يالهوي ايه اللهجه دي مش لهجتنا خالص قولي لها تكلمك بالمصري لو مستصعبه انك تفهمي
> ...


*لا كل سنه الطلبه المصريين اللى عايشين فى الدول العربيه*
*بييجو لحد الدراسه الجامعيه ويكملوا فى مصر *

*فجيره جفيره هى بلد اسمها غريييييييييييييييييب *
*مش عارفه احفظه واول مره اسمعه من الواد دة :shutup22:*

*هى بتتكلم اماراتى على لبنانى على انجليزى .... *
*بس انا بلقط هههههههههههه :new6:*

*دة المشكله ان الـ3 صحابى ... وانا بينهم ... بفكر مكملش تعليم لحد ما يتخرجوا .. وارجع يكون الجو هدى ... بدل ما بتوع الامارات استعمرونا :fun_lol:*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نيفين
> العكس كمان يحصل ليش نظن ان الولد هو اللي يحب والبنت ما تدري عنه ؟
> يمكن هي تبغيه هو ما يدري عنها وموقف البنات حساس لان صعب تروح تقول له اي شئ
> لكن سهل ان البنت تصد ولد يبغيها وهي ماتبغيه
> ...


*
يا جميل انا عارفه 
ان كمان ممكن بنات تحب ولاد وهما مش بيحبوهم
بس بما اننا في مصطبه بناتي

يبقي اكيد هانحكي عن الجزء اللي يخصنا احنا* *

الشباب يحكي في مصطبته بقي * *:act23:*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
والله ينات انتومشكلة


----------



## white.angel (14 أغسطس 2012)

*يا بنات عايزين نبقى نحكى عن صولاتنا وجولاتنا فى المطبخ*
*اكيد كل واحده فينا لها تاريخ مووووشرف وعظيم ومبهر *
*عايزين نلعلع ... بت يا نيفو اخفى المصطبه واحنا بنتناقش 
فى الموضوع دة عشان التلصص هيبقى كتييييير D:*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

تقصدي الخيبه في الاكل 
ولاالشطاره اكيد تقصدي الشطاره صح هههههه
اصل ذي مابتقولي التلصص وكدا 
ههههههه

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

*احم احم ممكن نغير السييرة طيب ؟؟

ربك ستار حليم و اللى ستره ربنا مستحيل انا افضحه*:smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

* ايوا يا وايت -- شكلك بتتكلمى على البطاطس المسلوقه بتاعتى هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*  الى اكلتها باقرمش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

*  نتكلم على  المواقف المحرجه الى حصلت ليكى و عمركما تنسيها  إيش جولكو؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايوا يا وايت -- شكلك بتتكلمى على البطاطس المسلوقه بتاعتى هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *  الى اكلتها باقرمش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه *



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه يوووووووووووووة اسكتى بقا ماهو المصيبة واحدة و اللى بيته من ازاز هههههههههههههههههههه 

و يكفيكى شرف المحاولة :ura1:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *  نتكلم على  المواقف المحرجه الى حصلت ليكى و عمركما تنسيها  إيش جولكو؟؟*



*هو فيه ايه انتو مالكو و مال الفضايح انهاردة :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (14 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايوا يا وايت -- شكلك بتتكلمى على البطاطس المسلوقه بتاعتى هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *  الى اكلتها باقرمش هههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


*ههههههههههههههه*
*كنت داخله انادى عليك واقولك اكتبى الوصفه اللى اكلتيها*
*عشان لو فى حد عايز ينتحر ومتوتر نشجعه :bud:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه بلاش فضايح طيب-- شوفو توبيك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *كنت داخله انادى عليك واقولك اكتبى الوصفه اللى اكلتيها*
> *عشان لو فى حد عايز ينتحر ومتوتر نشجعه :bud:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
صدقينى المفروض طعمها جنااان بموت انا فى البطاطس المسلوقه عمتا الخضار السوتيه
بس هى طلعت نايا هههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2012)

*ننشط لكوا مصطبتكوا شوية ...*
*سؤال :*
*رجعتى من برة ولقيتى الأستاذ بتاعك فى الحمام ...*
*قوم أيدك كلتك على الموبايل بتاعه وعملتى ( ريدايل ) لآخر رقم هو طلبه*
*لقيتى صوت نواعمى قووووووى متدلع ومتشخلع بيرد عليكى وبيقول :*
*" نعيماً ياحبيبى " !!!! :smile01*
*تتصرفى أزاى ؟؟؟؟:t23:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ننشط لكوا مصطبتكوا شوية ...*
> *سؤال :*
> *رجعتى من برة ولقيتى الأستاذ بتاعك فى الحمام ...*
> *قوم أيدك كلتك على الموبايل بتاعه وعملتى ( ريدايل ) لآخر رقم هو طلبه*
> ...


 
* ليييه بس الشعلله على المساء هههههههههههههههه*
*  لو انا هقفل  و استناه لما  يخلص شاور و اقول له   بتقول لك نعيما يا حبيبى مين دى*:smile01


----------



## mero_engel (14 أغسطس 2012)

ولا حاجه هقفله علي باب الحمام ومعايا السكينه 
هقله اسمها ايه النعومه اللي بتقولك نعيما يا حبيبي
بعترف باسمها وسعتها هعرف اتصرف مع الاتنين ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

هرميه من الشباك يا عبود
صدقني اقل واجب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ننشط لكوا مصطبتكوا شوية ...*
> *سؤال :*
> *رجعتى من برة ولقيتى الأستاذ بتاعك فى الحمام ...*
> *قوم أيدك كلتك على الموبايل بتاعه وعملتى ( ريدايل ) لآخر رقم هو طلبه*
> ...



هههههههههه

عادي خالص 
هذبحه واغسله واقطعه 
وبعد كدا احطه بالفرن 
ههههههههه
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

ليش الاجرام هذا كله يا بنات ذبح وتقطيع عشان واحدخاين
مايستاهل تصدعين راسك وتخسرين حياتك عشانه
اذا هو رجال محترم وتاريخه ابيض بس اخطأ عادي
صلحي خطأه يمكن انتي السبب يمكن نزغة شيطان وعاوز
من يقف بجنبه ويرجعه لاصله لكن اذا هو مدمن خيانه وقليل ادب
الحل هو الانتقام  واول ما يقابلها دقي على الشرطه

بالنسبه لطباخ ليش فضايح مو ل ذي الدرجه 
انا ماكنت اعرف اطبخ مو لاني ماحب اطبخ او دلوعه وبتاعة ياي
لكن ما حصلت فرصه عندنا من يطبخ لنا لكن اول ما اغتربت
بديت اتعلم وغالب الاحيان افشل واقول مستحيل افلح في الطباخ
الآن اعرف على قدي مو كثير لكن اذا عندي عزومه  اطبخ كويس وابيض الوجه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

مصطبتنا

 فتحتها نيفين تاريخ08-08-2012
الصفحات عددها 35
الردود 349
المشاهدات 2944

وعبود جاي يعرض خدماته وينشطها لنا ما تنشط بتاعتكم الاول هههههه
ياعيني نايمين نومة اهل الكهف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مصطبتنا
> 
> فتحتها نيفين تاريخ08-08-2012
> الصفحات عددها 35
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

غريبه ماجبتوش سيرة الرجيم.. اي اخباره؟ من مهووسه فيه؟ ومين فيكم دبه وماتعملش رجيم 
دبه يعني متينه مشتقه من الدب

ومن فيكم محظوظ وماتحتاج رجيم يعني مهما بلبعت في الاكل ما تتخن


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مصطبتنا
> 
> فتحتها نيفين تاريخ08-08-2012
> الصفحات عددها 35
> ...



*بوسة كبيرة و حضن كبير :love45: احبك و انتى صريحة 

:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> غريبه ماجبتوش سيرة الرجيم.. اي اخباره؟
> من مهووسه فيه؟ ومين فيكم دبه وماتعملش رجيم
> دبه يعني متينه مشتقه من الدب
> ومن فيكم محظوظ وماتحتاج رجيم يعني مهما بلبعت في الاكل ما تتخن


*مش جوسبل تخصص ميك اب*
*انا تخصص ريجيم .... احبه مووووووووووووت :ura1:*
*اللى عندها سؤال تتفضل :smile01*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

ل*ا ماليش فى الدايت بتخنق بصراحة مش متعودة على الحبسة دى خصوصا اانى بعشق الشيكولاتة بجنون و المقليات بكل انواعها 

بس انا بخس مع اى مجهود لوحدى كدة .. اى فترة بنزل فيها كتير وزنى بيقل و برجع ازيد اما اقعد فى البيت .. الناس بيقولولى جسمى كدة حلو جدًا بس انا مش مقتنعة بس كدة كدة مش ناوية اعمل دايت مش هيبقى مذاكرة و خنقة دايت كدة انا اروح فيها *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> غريبه ماجبتوش سيرة الرجيم.. اي اخباره؟ من مهووسه فيه؟ ومين فيكم دبه وماتعملش رجيم
> دبه يعني متينه مشتقه من الدب
> 
> ومن فيكم محظوظ وماتحتاج رجيم يعني مهما بلبعت في الاكل ما تتخن




مش بحب الرجيم 
جسمي وسط لايتخن ولايرفع 
ومن النوع اللي لو مش اكلت العشا 
يظهر عليا تاني يوم ان خسيت هههههه


​


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> اانى بعشق الشيكولاتة بجنون و المقليات بكل انواعها
> *


*مانت مش واخده بالك *
*الدايت فايدته ايه*
*تضربي الشيكولاته من هنا *
*سواء جالاكسى او كادبورى ... ويا سلام لو هوت شوكلت *
*او كيك بالشوكولا ..... وتكملى دايت .... ودى تشيل دى :bud:*
*تصدقى شكلى هفطر هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مش جوسبل تخصص ميك اب*
> *انا تخصص ريجيم .... احبه مووووووووووووت :ura1:*
> *اللى عندها سؤال تتفضل :smile01*​



:36_1_11:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مانت مش واخده بالك *
> *الدايت فايدته ايه*
> *تضربي الشيكولاته من هنا *
> *سواء جالاكسى او كادبورى ... ويا سلام لو هوت شوكلت *
> ...



*لا حضرتك انا باكل الشيكولاتة براحة راحتى .. براونيز و تشيز كيك تشوكلت و بكون قبلها اكلت بانيه و بيبسى مثلا و مقضياها طول و عرض و انا اغلب اكلى فاست فوود لانى نادرا ما بكون فى البيت .. و مع ذلك مع حبة مجهود بخس .. المهم انى متعشاش بس *


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا حضرتك انا باكل الشيكولاتة براحة راحتى .. براونيز و تشيز كيك تشوكلت و بكون قبلها اكلت بانيه و بيبسى مثلا و مقضياها طول و عرض و انا اغلب اكلى فاست فوود لانى نادرا ما بكون فى البيت .. و مع ذلك مع حبة مجهود بخس .. المهم انى متعشاش بس *


*حظك حلو ان جسمك بيقل لو عملت حبة مجهود*
*انا بتخن بسرعه وبخس براحه اوووووووووووووى*
*عشان كدة مظبطه نفسى اقل من طولى 5 كيلو ... 
عشان اتمرجح براحتى ... :giveup:
وكل يوم الصبح اول حاجة ابص عليها الميزان *​


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

طب ما تكلمونا في حاجة نعرف نقراها طيب؟

العلاقات مثلاً مشاكل تقابلوها في المجتمع إلخ....

حرام يا جماعة مكياج وبتاع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *حظك حلو ان جسمك بيقل لو عملت حبة مجهود*
> *انا بتخن بسرعه وبخس براحه اوووووووووووووى*
> *عشان كدة مظبطه نفسى اقل من طولى 5 كيلو ...
> عشان اتمرجح براحتى ... :giveup:
> وكل يوم الصبح اول حاجة ابص عليها الميزان *​



*يارايقة بتوزنى نفسك يوميا ياربنا على الفراغ :smile01
انا افتكر اخر مرة وزنت نفسى كنت بالصدفة فى عنبر المرضى فى قسم فى المستشفى عندنا لقيت ميزان وقفت عليه من باب اللعب و الفضول :ura1: و الدكتور بتاعى فى التشيك اب كل فترة يوزنى من باب تسجيل بيانات مش اكتر لكن عمرى ما عملتها قصد :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> طب ما تكلمونا في حاجة نعرف نقراها طيب؟
> 
> العلاقات مثلاً مشاكل تقابلوها في المجتمع إلخ....
> 
> حرام يا جماعة مكياج وبتاع



*هو انتو راحمين نفسكم مكياج راشقين فساتين راشقين طبيخ راشقين سكتنا جيتو تقولو ساكتين ليه :smile01*


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

طب انا اقترح الحاجات اللي بتكرهوها في الرجالة من مجتمعاتنا....ايه اللي بيغيظكم فينا؟


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يارايقة بتوزنى نفسك يوميا ياربنا على الفراغ :smile01
> انا افتكر اخر مرة وزنت نفسى كنت بالصدفة فى عنبر المرضى فى قسم فى المستشفى عندنا لقيت ميزان وقفت عليه من باب اللعب و الفضول :ura1: و الدكتور بتاعى فى التشيك اب كل فترة يوزنى من باب تسجيل بيانات مش اكتر لكن عمرى ما عملتها قصد :smile01*


*كمان الميزان مسروق فى عنبر مرضى :gun:*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*لا انا كل يوم اصحى اشد الميزان من تحت السرير *
*لو ستين خير وبركه ... ستين وجرام اعلن حالة دايت ... :bud:*
*اصل الوقت يبروح وييجى المهم صحتى :t23:*
​


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> طب انا اقترح الحاجات اللي بتكرهوها في الرجالة من مجتمعاتنا....ايه اللي بيغيظكم فينا؟


*بيغظينا فيكم ان ليكم مصطبه مهويه مفيهاش زباين :act23:*
*وانتوا طفشانين منها على عندنا وكمااااااااان بتقترحوا*
*هناك عاملين 19 صفحه منهم 18 صفحه مكتوب فيها*
*"ها مفيش موضوع نتكلم فيه ":thnk0001:*
*ساعدهم واكسب ثواب فى الشهر الكريم :smile01*​


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بيغظينا فيكم ان ليكم مصطبه مهويه مفيهاش زباين :act23:*
> *وانتوا طفشانين منها على عندنا وكمااااااااان بتقترحوا*
> *هناك عاملين 19 صفحه منهم 18 صفحه مكتوب فيها*
> *"ها مفيش موضوع نتكلم فيه ":thnk0001:*
> *ساعدهم واكسب ثواب فى الشهر الكريم :smile01*​



من قبل ما تطلبي كنت مظبط لهم موضوع جديد )

صحيح الوحيدة اللي جاوبت كانت بنت لكن اهو ربنا يبعت ان شاء الله بقى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

وايت احكي تجربتك معاه ما تتكسفيش الحال من بعضو اختك دي عايشه في المجاعه وعلى حساب السعرات في كل الاكلات

كنت دبه في مراهقتي زايده عن وزني طبيعي عشر كيلو 
لما دخلت ثمانيه تعشر عملت رجيم اعطاني دكتور وتعرفين دكاتره رجيماتهم ماتنزل بسرعه يراعون الجسم واحتياجاته وكذا بس كنت
مؤدبه وبسمع الكلام ذيك الايام رحت التزمت فيه ونزلت الزياده وفوقهم كيلوات 
الرجيم كان متنوع جدا وفيه خيارات كثيره ما اتذكره الحين اللي استفدته من رجيم الدكتور هو اني مابقيتش ازيد بسرعه لان نزلت براحه وبطريقه صحيه جدا  لو كنت عملت من رجيمي كنت حنزل بسرعه وازيد اسرع لان الجسم اذا اتحرم من كل شئ يخزن الاكل 
لكن طبعا المساله ما تتوفق على كذا
لاني ماشاء الله من نوع اللي تبين عليه النعمه لو اكلت اي شئ حلو يبان علي ... الرجيم اللي مرتاحه عليه من سنين هو اني مثبته الوزن على ستين واسمح لنفس اكل الحلو مده معينه مثلا ثلاثه اشهرر ازيد فيهاشوية كيلواات
  وثلاثة اشهر اقطع الحلو .. والخدعه دي ماشيه بالتمام اهم حاجه نعرف وايش هو الاكل اللي يمتن ونلعب فيه في ناس تمتنهم الموالح وناس الحلو..انتي بقى بما انك خبيره فيه علمينا اسرع رجيم بتخسي فيه


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> من قبل ما تطلبي كنت مظبط لهم موضوع جديد
> صحيح الوحيدة اللي جاوبت كانت بنت لكن اهو ربنا يبعت ان شاء الله بقى


*هههههههههههههه*
*لو بعرف اعمل كوميك كنت عملتلك :66:*
*مصطبتنا ....... نفسى ابقى اشهر مصطبه فى العالم :ura1:*
*مصطبتكم ............ انا نفسى اعيش *
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

> طب انا اقترح الحاجات اللي بتكرهوها في الرجالة من مجتمعاتنا....ايه اللي بيغيظكم فينا؟



ليش فاكرين ان عندنا عقد من الرجال؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> طب انا اقترح الحاجات اللي بتكرهوها في الرجالة من مجتمعاتنا....ايه اللي بيغيظكم فينا؟


*
لا الرجالة زى الفل بس هما لو يسيبونا فى حالنا يبقو عسل :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وايت احكي تجربتك معاه ما تتكسفيش الحال من بعضو اختك دي عايشه في المجاعه وعلى حساب السعرات في كل الاكلات*
> * كنت دبه في مراهقتي زايده عن وزني طبيعي عشر كيلو *
> * لما دخلت ثمانيه تعشر عملت رجيم اعطاني دكتور وتعرفين دكاتره رجيماتهم ماتنزل بسرعه يراعون الجسم واحتياجاته وكذا بس كنت*
> * مؤدبه وبسمع الكلام ذيك الايام رحت التزمت فيه ونزلت الزياده وفوقهم كيلوات *
> ...


*انا تخنت اوى مره واحده فى حياتى ايام الثانويه العامه*
*وما ادراك بالثانويه العامه *
*بعد ما خلصت .... وضمنت مستقبلى .... 
قولت اعالج اثارها الجانبيه .. عملت دايت وخسيت عشره كيلو .... 
كنت 70 بقيت 60 *

*بس من غير دكاتره ... اهم حاجة فى الدايت انك تنظمى اكلك ... 
وتبعدى عن الدهون .... وتعملى 3 حاجات ...

**لحسن حظى انى كان عندى مشايه كهربا فى البيت 
فاترحمت من قلة ادب الشارع ... 
وضرورى تجرى نصايه الصبح ونصايه بليل ... 

**تانى حاجة الايروبكس ... عشان تشدى جسمك .... 
ويا سلام لو تتابعى الايروبكس مع دينيس اوستن قناة be fit على يوتيوب ...
*
*تالت حاجة ... شغلى ميوزك واتنططى لمدة ساعه ..:t23:*

*وزيت الزيتون صديقك طول مانت بتقولي يا دايت *
*سواء تدلكى بيه جسمك قبل الجرى له مفعول جمالى .... 
دة غير انه بيحرق جامد معاك .... وانك تاكليه على السلطه 
حلو لانه بيمنع الامساك وبينضف المعده ...*

*وعلى فكره اى حد فاكر ان الدايت دة للتخان بس بيبقى غلطان*
*الدايت عموماً هو عملية تنظيم ... ورشاقه وصحه *
*وبتبان فوايده بعد سن الاربعين والخمسين .... لما تبدأى تكبرى*
*وتلاقى جسمك مشدود وعندك لياقه بدنيه ..... 
دة غير ان لو جسمك مظبوط اول بأول مش هتحتاجى تعذبى 
نفسك فى دا**يت كااااااااااااام شهر عشان تخسى عشرين تلاتين كيلو *
*بس خلاص *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا تخنت اوى مره واحده فى حياتى ايام الثانويه العامه*
> *وما ادراك بالثانويه العامه *
> *بعد ما خلصت .... وضمنت مستقبلى ....
> قولت اعالج اثارها الجانبيه .. عملت دايت وخسيت عشره كيلو ....
> ...



*قولت رايقة محدش صدقنى :smile01

بقولك ايه تتنططى على ميوزيك ربع ساعةدى اللى هى ترقصى ؟؟ :ura1:

ابقو فكرونى اقولكم حاجة عن الرقص بكرة عشان هقوم انام دلوقتى يلا اشوفكم بكرة لو كان لينا عمر *


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قولت رايقة محدش صدقنى :smile01
> بقولك ايه تتنططى على ميوزيك ربع ساعةدى اللى هى ترقصى ؟؟ :ura1:
> ابقو فكرونى اقولكم حاجة عن الرقص بكرة عشان هقوم انام دلوقتى يلا اشوفكم بكرة لو كان لينا عمر *


*اولاً ساعه مش ربع ساعه :ura1:*
*ثانياً اتكسفت اقول ترقصى ... كتبت اتنططى :t23:*
*لازم تفضحينا على الهواء كدة ...:act23:*
*خدينى فى ايدك*
*تصبحى على خير :t4:*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ابقو فكرونى اقولكم حاجة عن الرقص بكرة *


*يعنى بكره هنتكلم عن الرقص :mus25:*
*طيب حد يخطف عبود لحد ما نخلص كلام :59:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

شقاوه ووايت .. رافقتكما السلامه<< متاثره  بمسلسل عمر

شكرا على الافاده معاك حق في كل الخطوات
خصوصا الزيت زيتون والرقص 
والزومبا الهبل الاجنبي
احب زومبا اكثر من االايربكس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

جوسبل بقالها ليلتين قاعده تحت بالساعات وما تتكلمش مابعرفش بتعمل ايه هو سوالفنا مش عاجباكي ولا ايه؟


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش فاكرين ان عندنا عقد من الرجال؟





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> لا الرجالة زى الفل بس هما لو يسيبونا فى حالنا يبقو عسل :smile01*



عجبي عليكم!!!!
لا ترون اي مشكلة في الرجال؟!

اذا كان انا نفسي وانا رجل استطيع تعداد مساوئ عديدة في الرجل الشرقي!!!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

الرجل الشرقي مافي منه اثنين وعاجبتنا عيوبهم ومساوئهم
الله يكثر من امثالهم ويقويهم اللهم لاحسد اجدع الرجال


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

كل الرجالهمش كويسين  الشرقي والغربي


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

انا حاسس
انو الرجالة
من كوكب تانى
سؤ الشرقى او الغربى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

اه ده فعلا 
احنا كوكب وانتوا كوكب


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

على فكرة
ربنا خلقنا 
كلنامش كملين
سؤ رجال او ستات


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

اه ده اكيد 
بس 
اللي اعرفه ان خلق حوا 
افضل


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اه ده اكيد
> بس
> اللي اعرفه ان خلق حوا
> افضل


لا مظنش
بدليل انتو
عاملين زى القطط
تاكلو وتنكرو
هههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

احنا ؟
لا مظنش 
اننا


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> احنا ؟
> لا مظنش
> اننا


السبب اللى
يخلقو تقول كدا
على الرجالة
لانكم بخيبو  ظننا  فيكم


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

يا معلم انت 
لم اري بحياتي رجل يستحق كامل الوفاء الا ابي 
وما عدا ذلك 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يا معلم انت
> لم اري بحياتي رجل يستحق كامل الوفاء الا ابي
> وما عدا ذلك
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


يا معلمة
انا مستعد
اضحى بحياتى
للبنت
واعيش عبدا تحت 
رجليها 
بس فين البنت اللى تقدر كدا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممممممممممممم
مظنش 
مفيش حد بيعيش تحت رجلين حد


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

ايه يا عم سمير....

دي مصطبة نسائية....احنا نسمع اراءهم بس )

احنا بس بنتدخل عشان نغير المواضيع المملة لحاجات نقدر نقراها


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يا معلم انت
> لم اري بحياتي رجل يستحق كامل الوفاء الا ابي
> وما عدا ذلك
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا



في العالم كله ولا واحد؟ مش ظالمة شوية؟

بس على فكرة...من الجملة دي انا اقدر اقول بكل ثقة انك تحت سن ال18


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

هقولها قولها
علطول ظالمين الرجالة


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

لا بجد انا كنت عايز حاجات معينة....يعني ليه وحشين؟ ليه مش عاجبينك؟ ايه في باباك مش موجود في اي راجل تاني؟

طب ماذا عن عمك او خالك مثلاً ؟


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

صدقنى يا برنس
الرجالة
بنسبالهم
شوية حيوانات


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> في العالم كله ولا واحد؟ مش ظالمة شوية؟
> 
> بس على فكرة...من الجملة دي انا اقدر اقول بكل ثقة انك تحت سن ال18



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اه هو حكم ظالم جدا كنت بغيظ بيه سمير
مع العلم
انا فوق 18 
بس لما يكون عدو المرأه هنا
اكيد هستفذه شويه


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اه هو حكم ظالم جدا كنت بغيظ بيه سمير
> مع العلم
> انا فوق 18
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واناكنت فكرك
اممممممممممم
خلاص فهمتك على الاخر
تغيظى مهما تغيظى
على راى كونى مهما تكونى
مش هتبكى عيونى
ههههههههههههههههههه
انتظرينى فى صفحة
اعداء المراةوبنات حواء​


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

ااااه بقى ده انتو بينكم تار من قبل كده....


طب هو ليه في المصطبة دي السؤال يتسئل ومفيش ولا اجابة....مجرد تهييس وخلاص؟


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

كلمةتاااااااااااااار
دى قليلةاووووووووووووى
يا فرند
دى يا بابا حرب
ومش هتخلص بى اذن ربنا
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

صباح الهيل والزعفران ... وسوالف الرجل الشرقي اللي ماتنتهي وايش بتتكلمون فيه الرجل الشرقي ولا الرقص الشرقي بتاع شقاوه قلم


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
والله ياعدويتى محدفينا لقيكم
حل
انتومشكلة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يعنى بكره هنتكلم عن الرقص :mus25:*
> *طيب حد يخطف عبود لحد ما نخلص كلام :59:*​


* كنت بعمل الرقص ده ههههههههههههههه فكرتونى بجد.. و زيت الزيتون دايما موجود جننننبى هههههههههههههههه*

* شوفت يا هااايفا إلى ساوتوه فى غيابى ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2012)

هو انتي دبه هههههههه بتاكلي ايه ياليل الدببه بتعرفي ترقصي زومبا؟


سمير الله يرضى عليك حركك مصطبتكم


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انتي دبه هههههههه بتاكلي ايه ياليل الدببه بتعرفي ترقصي زومبا؟
> 
> 
> سمير الله يرضى عليك حركك مصطبتكم


انابرئ
منها
وسوف اعيش هونا
اما
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مصطبتنا
> 
> فتحتها نيفين تاريخ08-08-2012
> الصفحات عددها 35
> ...


*ما انتى رشقتى أنتى كمان فى المصطبة الرجالى !!!*
*هو غفور رحيم ليكى شديد العقاب على عبود ؟؟*
*وبعدين انا دخلت بناءاً على دعوة من صديقتى صاحبة الموضوع ...:66:*
*أنا كنت باتفرج من برة بس وباموت من الضحك*
*ومتابع غصب عنك ...:ura1:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

*مستنى فقرة الدَانس ...!!*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> صباح الهيل والزعفران ... وسوالف الرجل الشرقي اللي ماتنتهي وايش بتتكلمون فيه الرجل الشرقي ولا الرقص الشرقي بتاع شقاوه قلم



*صباحك ورد و ياسمين على احلى عيون يا قمر :t4: هنتكلم عن الرقص الشرقى و كل انواع الرقص دلوقتى اصبرى :smile01*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * كنت بعمل الرقص ده ههههههههههههههه فكرتونى بجد.. و زيت الزيتون دايما موجود جننننبى هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> * شوفت يا هااايفا إلى ساوتوه فى غيابى ههههههههههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههههه اهلا اهلا واضح ان الموضوع هيبقى شيق يا حبو :ura1:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مستنى فقرة الدَانس ...!!*​



*دانس ؟؟ الله يرحم :smile01
امشى يا عبود من هنا احسن الحكومة تيجى تقفشك و نخلص منك :gun:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

صباحكم مساءكم جميل علي كل الموجودين 
وقاعدين في مصطبتنا النسائيه

وهلا يا قمرات
انتوا بتحكوا فيه ايه


ودانس ايش يا عبود
انتوا فتحتوا ********* والعياذ بالله هون ولا ايش


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*بصو يا بنانيت
انا كنت فى خطوبة من كام يوم كدة فى قاعة .. المهم العروسة مش عارفة ترقص ( بس على الاقل البنت بتجاهد و بتحاول :smile01 ) و المعازيم البنات بيعرفو بس مكسوفين .. بصراحة اللى قام بالموضوع كله الشباب رقصو رقص اوووووووووووة شرقى و تانجو هيب و هوب و كل ما تتخيلوه مخلوش على جهدهم جهد :ura1: 

نسيبنا من الشباب بقا .. و نرجع للبنات .. هو الرقص عيب ؟؟ طب ترقصى قدام مين و مترقصيش قدام مين ؟ و ليه يعنى ؟؟ 
طب و الرقص السلو ترقصيه مع اى راجل لو طلب ايدك للرقص ؟ ولا عيب لازم يكون حد تعرفيه كويس ؟؟
طيب السؤال الاهم ( للمسيحيات ) هو الرقص حرام ؟؟؟ 

يلا سمعونى زغروطة و انزلو بالاجابة :smile01 اقصد سمعونى صوتكم بالاجابة :mus13:*


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

الرقص مش حرام
لوعلى البنات
اقترح
انها ترقص مع حد قريبها اوة
مثلاحد تعرفو كويس
وواثقةفية


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> نسيبنا من الشباب بقا .. و نرجع للبنات .. هو الرقص عيب ؟؟ طب ترقصى قدام مين و مترقصيش قدام مين ؟ و ليه يعنى ؟؟
> طب و الرقص السلو ترقصيه مع اى راجل لو طلب ايدك للرقص ؟ ولا عيب لازم يكون حد تعرفيه كويس ؟؟
> طيب السؤال الاهم ( للمسيحيات ) هو الرقص حرام ؟؟؟
> ...


*نبدأ بالزغروطه :ura1:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*بصى مفيش فى المسيحيه اصلاً حاجة حرام .... فيه يليق او لا يليق .... بحس ان الرقص زى موضوع الحشمه كدة ... عملية مجتمعات واوساط ... وبترجع لوجهة نظر البنت*

*يعنى فى بنات -انا منهم - لو فى فرح وحد قالى ارقصى  .... بحسبها ان ليه اخلى اى حد يتفرج على جسمى وانا برقص .... وغالباً طبعاً هبقى سبب عثرة ليهم .... انما الرقص فى حد ذاته مش عيب .... دة غالباً كل الرجاله بتدور لما تيجى تتجوز ان البنت تبقى بتعرف ترقص .... هى الرجاله كدة .... 
امبارح فى مسلسل الزوجه الرابعه 

الرجل بيقول لمراته التانيه: 
هى ليه الزوجه التانيه دايماً بتعرف ترقص .... 

قالتله :
عشان بتحب جوزها ... 

قالها : 
لا ... انما عشان لو الاولانيه بتعرف ترقص ... مكانتش جت الزوجه التانيه .. 

* *وفى بنات بتحب ترقص لوحدها .... ودة بيبقى مزاج اوى ... وبتفرغى طاقتك ... 
سواء عصبيه او ملل ومفيد زى ماقولنا عشان رشاقة الجسم ...*

*وبخصوص السلو ... شخصياً مقبلش انى ارقصه مع اى حد .... 
يعنى ايه واحد معرفوش ... اقبل انه يحط ايده على جسمى ويمسك ايدى ونرقص ....
 وفى بنات تقولك عادى هو مش قاصد .. دى الرقصه كدة .... 
ومسكته بريئه ... بس مش بقتنع :giveup:...*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

*امال فين باقى البنات يا شعب ؟؟

اتحسدنا *


----------



## Samir poet (15 أغسطس 2012)

علشان عارفين 
انى موجود هنا
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *امال فين باقى البنات يا شعب ؟؟
> 
> اتحسدنا *


هنا يا قمر أامري بس واحنا :act23: اي حد انتي عاوزاه :t23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هنا يا قمر أامري بس واحنا :act23: اي حد انتي عاوزاه :t23:



*لا الطيب احسن :smile01 
ايه رأيك فى المنكر اللى فوق دة ؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا الطيب احسن :smile01
> ايه رأيك فى المنكر اللى فوق دة ؟؟*


*محدش هيرد عليك*
*بيتكسفوا  :smile01*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

الرقص وكده
ممممممممم 
اولا بحسه اهانه للست انها ترقص وانها بتبقي زي جواري هارون الرشيد
ثانيا الرقص في نظري قله قيمه 
لكن 
لو هترقصص لجوزها 
وبرضاها وهي اللي عاوزه كده يبقي فين المانع بقي 
بس الشرط الاول برضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااها يعني هي اللي عاوزه مش هو


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

رقص جواري قدام هارون الرشيد اهانة طبعاً....


لكن ماذا عن الرقص المتحضر؟ الفالتس والتانجو؟

حيث يتناغم الرجل والمرأة معاً؟ الرقص الوسترن يعني....

ايه رايكو في ده؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> رقص جواري قدام هارون الرشيد اهانة طبعاً....
> 
> 
> لكن ماذا عن الرقص المتحضر؟ الفالتس والتانجو؟
> ...



*ياسيدنا عندنا بيرقصو السلو العادى بالعافية و يدوسو على رجلين بعض و بتبقى فضيحة تقولى تانجو :smile01 

و بعدين قالوهالك خلاص هو يا اما مع حد قريب منها فى الغالب اخوها او خطيبها يا اما مفيش رقص :giveup:*


----------



## Twin (15 أغسطس 2012)

*ينهار اسود *

*الموضوع ده من يوم 8 اغسطس وعمل 42 صفحة*
*والموضوع الأصلي بتاع المصطبة الرجالي من يوم 7 يوليو عمل 20 صفحة بس *

*وده يثبت حاجتين مهمين أوي*

*الأولي ... البنانيت رغيين أخر حاجة*
*والتانية ... أن وعلي ما أعتقد معقدييييييييييييييييييين - مش متأكد-*



*عامة أنا بمسي بس *

*وأخيراً لنيفينا صاحبة التوبيك ده سؤال ... أيه علاقتكم أنتوا بالصين*
*




*​


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *وأخيراً لنيفينا صاحبة التوبيك ده سؤال ... أيه علاقتكم أنتوا بالصين*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*نيفين ... انت اللى جبتيه لنفسك*
*ردى بقى :smile01*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ينهار اسود *
> 
> *الموضوع ده من يوم 8 اغسطس وعمل 42 صفحة*
> *والموضوع الأصلي بتاع المصطبة الرجالي من يوم 7 يوليو عمل 20 صفحة بس *
> ...



*رغايين ..معقديين .. صين .. !!!

طيب 

مساء الورد يا سيدى:flowers: *


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

يا شباب المصطبة دي احلى بكتير.....ماتيجو نقعد هنا وخلاص....وبعدين مهما حصل قعدة الست بميت راجل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> يا شباب المصطبة دي احلى بكتير.....ماتيجو نقعد هنا وخلاص....وبعدين مهما حصل قعدة الست بميت راجل



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بامانة ضحكتنى اوى ... تنورو يا رجالة بس مضمنش رد فعل البنات بصراحة :t23:*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> يا شباب المصطبة دي احلى بكتير.....ماتيجو نقعد هنا وخلاص....وبعدين مهما حصل قعدة الست بميت راجل


:banned::banned::banned::banned:


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ينهار اسود *
> 
> *الموضوع ده من يوم 8 اغسطس وعمل 42 صفحة*
> *والموضوع الأصلي بتاع المصطبة الرجالي من يوم 7 يوليو عمل 20 صفحة بس *
> ...



*ايه الناس اللي دخله تقدر دي بقي :act23:

احلي مساء عليك يا امير

ههههههههههه
مفيش اي علاقه خالص
غير ان لاقيت الصوره فيها مجموعه من البنات
فجبتها دليل علي تجمعنا دايما في الخير والرغي 
ههههههههههههههههههه

وعي فكره الصينين رغيين جدا
لما بيعدواعلينا عشان يبيعوا حاجات
مش بيبطلوا زن عشان نتفرج 
ههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> يا شباب المصطبة دي احلى بكتير.....ماتيجو نقعد هنا وخلاص....وبعدين مهما حصل قعدة الست بميت راجل


 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *
> وعي فكره الصينين رغيين جدا
> لما بيعدواعلينا عشان يبيعوا حاجات
> مش بيبطلوا زن عشان نتفرج
> ههههههههههه*



*فيه فى الكلية معانا ماليزيين يالهوى عشان يقولو جملة بحسهم بيعملو مجهود ياعينى :new6:*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فيه فى الكلية معانا ماليزيين يالهوى عشان يقولو جملة بحسهم بيعملو مجهود ياعينى :new6:*


*زى فيلم فول الصين العظيم ...*
*قاله مقاااااااااااااااااااااله ... والبنت ترجمتها*
*"اسمك ايه ":smile01*
*هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بصو يا بنانيت
> انا كنت فى خطوبة من كام يوم كدة فى قاعة .. المهم العروسة مش عارفة ترقص ( بس على الاقل البنت بتجاهد و بتحاول :smile01 ) و المعازيم البنات بيعرفو بس مكسوفين .. بصراحة اللى قام بالموضوع كله الشباب رقصو رقص اوووووووووووة شرقى و تانجو هيب و هوب و كل ما تتخيلوه مخلوش على جهدهم جهد :ura1:
> 
> نسيبنا من الشباب بقا .. و نرجع للبنات .. هو الرقص عيب ؟؟ طب ترقصى قدام مين و مترقصيش قدام مين ؟ و ليه يعنى ؟؟
> ...



أحنا سألنا ابونا 
قال مش ترقصي حتي لو قدام اخواتك في البيت لانه غلط قدسه قال كدا 

امال الرقص قدام الناس في الافراح 
بيكون ايه دا يعتبر مصيبه علي كدا:thnk0001:

ومن يوم ماسمعت الكلام دا نفسي اتسدت عن الرقص هههه:giveup:
اصل بيني وبينكوا بموت في الرقص هههه

بس بجد ابونا قال غلط حتي لو قدام الاخوات في البيت
وعلي مااظن 
ومفيش عندنا في المسيحيه حاجه اسمها حرام وحلال 

​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أغسطس 2012)

مممنوع منعا باتا دخول الشباب
اعتقد هما بيمنعونا من مصطبتهم 
يبقي حقنا نمنعهم من مصطبتنا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

ايوه عشان نتكلم براحتنا معاكي حق يا ميرو


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أحنا سألنا ابونا
> قال مش ترقصي حتي لو قدام اخواتك في البيت لانه غلط قدسه قال كدا
> 
> امال الرقص قدام الناس في الافراح
> ...


*بصى عندنا فى المسيحيه .... مفيش حاجة اسمها اب كاهن يفتى ويقول كزا ... 
هو بيعرض وجهة نظره *
*اللى ممكن تبقى صح وممكن تبقى غلط .... *
*لان ربنا ادانا الحريه الشخصيييييه .... 
يعنى انت اللى من حقك تقررى ايه الصح وايه الغلط ... 
بناءً على مفهومك انت ...*

*فى اباء كهنه بتقول ان الافراح غللللللللللط ... 
المسيحين لازم يعملوا الاكليل ويروحوا خلاص .... 
وفى اب كاهن حرم ان يتعمل افراح فى منطقته .... ودى قصه واقعيه ..... *

*يعنى عايزه اوضحلك ان كلام ابونا مش انجيل .... 
بيتطلب حكمه ووعى منك انت ... عشان تقولى اها او لا *
​


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

لأ طالما الموضوع وصل لحد كدة فانا متابع :t17:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

* الرقص حرام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

* اصل يا جماعا فى رقص و رقص!!  اكيد إحنا بنتكلم على الرقص العادى مش الرقص التانى هههههههههههههههههههه و لا انا فاهما انا بقول إيه هههههههههههههه*
* طلعو الشناب من هنا--*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فيه فى الكلية معانا ماليزيين ........ :new6:*


*أسمها ( الكولدج ) ...أتعلموها بقى ...:smile01*
*كملوا يابنات احنا بنتفرج بس *
*منور ياتوين ...أفتح لك حاجة ساقعة ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> لأ طالما الموضوع وصل لحد كدة فانا متابع :t17:


*ياراجل متابع دلوقتى بس ؟؟؟؟*
*فاتك نص عمرك ...أرجع لك بتاع 365 صفحة كدة وأنت تموت من الضحك *


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> أسمها ( الكولدج ) ...أتعلموها بقى ...:smile01*


*يؤكل هاذا :a63:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أسمها ( الكولدج ) ...أتعلموها بقى ...:smile01*
> *كملوا يابنات احنا بنتفرج بس *
> *منور ياتوين ...أفتح لك حاجة ساقعة ؟*



*اشكر ربنا انى قولتها كلية مش حاجة تانية .. انا بدرس ف المدبح " كولدج " ايه :act23:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى عندنا فى المسيحيه .... مفيش حاجة اسمها اب كاهن يفتى ويقول كزا ...
> هو بيعرض وجهة نظره *
> *اللى ممكن تبقى صح وممكن تبقى غلط .... *
> *لان ربنا ادانا الحريه الشخصيييييه ....
> ...



اووووووووووك في دي معاكي 
بس انا من وجهه نظري مع ابونا لان بعتبره هو ليه الكلمه الاوله والاخيره
بس الاباء الكهنه اللي عندنا بيروحوا الافراح عادي ويباركوا 

بس هقولك حاجه 
في اخوات طبعا محترمه كتيير 
لكن في اخوات شباب غير كدا 
فا لو البنت رقصت قدام اخوها في البيت
اكيد هتحرك مشاعره وهو غصب عنه مش هيفكر ان دي اخته
ودا بيحصل فعلا 
فهماني...؟
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يؤكل هاذا :a63:*


*ما انتى مذاكرة أهوه ....*
*أيوة ياستى فيه صينية ( كولدج ) باللحمة المفرومة *
*بيحبوها " المعيدين" قوى ..لما تطلعيها من الفرن تسيبها تبرد شوية ...وبعد كدة تمسكيها "بمادتين" ..وتقسميها "مدرجات"*
*وتغرفى للمعازيم  كل واحد "سيكشن" قدام منه *
*"نتيجتها" هايلة ...*
*واللى يعوز من المعازيم " دور تانى " مش تبخلى عليه :smile01*
*أديله "الكورس" اللى هو عايزه *
*ولما تخلص الصينية " علقيها " على باب المطبخ عشان كله يعرف النتيجة " جيد" اً*


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

معلش بقا دى قضية رأى عام ولازم اقول رأيى
انا فى صف انجيل
ده رأى ابونا الشخصى (ممكن يكون صح او غلط) , اما رأينا احنا الشخصى (وده اكيد صح الصح)
الرقص حلال ويجوز طبعا , بل واجره عند الله عظيم


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

> فا لو البنت رقصت قدام اخوها في البيت
> اكيد هتحرك مشاعره وهو غصب عنه مش هيفكر ان دي اخته


انتى بتتكلمى جد ؟!!!!!!!! لا استنى خدى دول كمان ( !!!!!!!!!!!) ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> *الرقص حلال ويجوز طبعا , بل واجره عند الله عظيم*


 *ههههههههههههه*
*بارك الله فيك يارجل*
*بارك الله فيك ....حصلنى ع التراويح بقى :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أحنا سألنا ابونا
> قال مش ترقصي حتي لو قدام اخواتك في البيت لانه غلط قدسه قال كدا
> 
> امال الرقص قدام الناس في الافراح
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه انا ابونا بيقولى الموسيقى حرام .. بقوله ياه بجد طيب .. و كان محفظنى وعظة كدة اى بنت بتقول الاغانى و بتاع اقوم نازلة بيها يفرح بيا اوى ... اول ما يمشى يقولولى و انتى يا شقاوة بتعملى ايه اقولهم بنزل البوم اليسا الجديد اما الراجل هيموت منى قريب و هو عارف كويس انى بسمع اغانى و بحفظها و فقد فيا الامل  :ura1: 
و مرة موبايلى رن فى خلوة فى نص الوعظة بأغنية أطفال و عاملة اعلى دوشة :smile01

بصى احنا مش عندنا فتاوى ... انتى شايفة دى حاجة تليق بيكى اعمليها شايفة انها متليقش متعمليهاش .. لاحظى ان مش الكاهن اللى هيحاسبك و انتى ادرى باللى حواليكى و الموقف اللى هترقصى فيه .. انتى حكيمة نفسك محدش بيحكمك .. 

لو بتحبى الرقص ارقصى .. لو حاسة انه بيفرحك ارقصى .. لو بيشيل همومك ارقصى .. لو فى مناسبة حلوة و اللى حواليكى شيفاهم محترمين و محدش هيتطاول و عايزة تجاملى صاحبة المناسبة و تفرحى معاها برقصة ارقصى ..

محدش فى الدنيا دى هيفرحك .. الكاهن اللى قالك الرقص حرام يمكن هو ااما بيتضايق بيفرح نفسه بكوباية شاى لو روحتى قولتيله الشاى حرام تفتكرى هيبطله ولا هيفكر و يقولك ايه الحرام فيه ؟؟ فرحتك و راحتك بايدك لوحدك .. اما تتخنقى و واحد محرم عليكى حاجة مهياش حرام مش هتفرق معاه هتفرق معاكى انتى 

افرحى باى طريقة مادام مفيش نص صريح يحرمها *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​
> بس هقولك حاجه
> في اخوات طبعا محترمه كتيير
> لكن في اخوات شباب غير كدا
> ...


 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لا مش فاهما الحقيقه!!
 حبيبى دول حالات شازه الى بتقولى عليها دى-- و هى مش هترقص  فضا كدا اكيد فى مناسبه وسط البنات!!
 و حتى لو--  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 لا  هيفكر ان دى اخته و اصلا الفتاه بتبقا خجوله ترقص قدام  اى شخص----
 الا لو كانت رقاااصه بئا و بترقص الرقص التانى مش العادى


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

> لو بتحبى الرقص ارقصى .. لو حاسة انه بيفرحك ارقصى .. لو بيشيل همومك ارقصى .. لو فى مناسبة حلوة و اللى حواليكى شيفاهم محترمين و محدش هيتطاول و عايزة تجاملى صاحبة المناسبة و تفرحى معاها برقصة ارقصى ..


someone give sha2awa a golden medal please


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> معلش بقا دى قضية رأى عام ولازم اقول رأيى
> انا فى صف انجيل
> ده رأى ابونا الشخصى (ممكن يكون صح او غلط) , اما رأينا احنا الشخصى (وده اكيد صح الصح)
> الرقص حلال ويجوز طبعا , بل واجره عند الله عظيم



الاول مفيش حاجه عندنا اسمها حلال ولاحرام 
في يليق ولايليق 
الرقص انا مش ضدده خالص 
لان جميل جدا للنفس وبيعالج مشاكل كتير سواء نفسيه او جسديه

​ 


Critic قال:


> انتى بتتكلمى جد ؟!!!!!!!! لا استنى خدى دول كمان ( !!!!!!!!!!!) ؟؟؟؟



انا مش برفض ان الواحده ترقص قدام جوزها لكن بعترض علي اي بنت تيجي وسط فرح مليان وترقص قدام الشباب 
لكن هقولك حاجه
هو الرقص دا مش يعتبر أغراء ؟ 
علشان كدا بقول ابونا عنده حق 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> معلش بقا دى قضية رأى عام ولازم اقول رأيى
> انا فى صف انجيل
> ده رأى ابونا الشخصى (ممكن يكون صح او غلط) , اما رأينا احنا الشخصى (وده اكيد صح الصح)
> الرقص حلال ويجوز طبعا , بل واجره عند الله عظيم



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بقا حلال و قضية رأى عام ها هقول لامين اسرتك فى الخدمة انك بتقول كدة  .. حسابك معايا بعدين :act23:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *بارك الله فيك يارجل*
> *بارك الله فيك ....حصلنى ع التراويح بقى :smile01*



*اهلا .. بقلق اما بلاقيكو متفقين كدة بعرف ان فيه مصيبة جاية *:smile01


----------



## Critic (15 أغسطس 2012)

> انا مش برفض ان الواحده ترقص قدام جوزها لكن بعترض علي اي بنت تيجي وسط فرح مليان وترقص قدام الشباب
> لكن هقولك حاجه
> هو الرقص دا مش يعتبر أغراء ؟
> علشان كدا بقول ابونا عنده حق


لا انا اتعجبت على نقطة "اخوها" !
هو فيه واحد طبيعى هيثار من اخته ؟!!
لا احنا نروح القسم بقا وكل واحد ياخد حقه
افتحولنا موضوع يا جدعان دى قضية رأى عام وانا مش هقدر اطول فى مداخلاتى هنا
دى اخر مداخلة ليا للأسف علشان مبقاش سخيف المكان ليه حرمته برضو


----------



## dawquinas (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لكن في اخوات شباب غير كدا
> فا لو البنت رقصت قدام اخوها في البيت
> اكيد هتحرك مشاعره وهو غصب عنه مش هيفكر ان دي اخته
> ودا بيحصل فعلا
> ...



يا نهار اسود....دي ناس مريضة اللي تتحرك مشاعره ناحية اخته!!!!

انت بتتكلمي جد؟


طبعاً تحريم الرقص والغنا ده بسبب الثقافة الهباب اللي عايشين وسطها....

والكاهن مش هيبقى استثناء عن مجتمعه برضو للاسف لكن طبعاً التحريم ده تهريج!!

معلش اصلي ماقدرتش اسكت لما شفت الاخوات اللي تتحرك مشاعرهم....
ده الملحدين اللي في الغرب يقرفوا من مجرد التفكير ده (ان اخ يفكر في شيء ناحية اخته) فكيف بالمسيحيين اصلاً؟

كمان الكهنة بتوعكم دول فكروني بالشحات:

الرقص والغنا اصلاً حرام


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> !
> 
> الا لو كانت رقاااصه بئا و بترقص الرقص التانى مش العادى




*حبو هو فيه رقص عادى و رقص تانى ؟؟:bud:*



Critic قال:


> someone give sha2awa a golden medal please



*هههههههههه طب و تطلب من الغريب و انت موجود يا راجل .. هو فيه عداوة بينك و بين التقييمات ولا ايه ؟؟ :act23:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه انا ابونا بيقولى الموسيقى حرام .. بقوله ياه بجد طيب .. و كان محفظنى وعظة كدة اى بنت بتقول الاغانى و بتاع اقوم نازلة بيها يفرح بيا اوى ... اول ما يمشى يقولولى و انتى يا شقاوة بتعملى ايه اقولهم بنزل البوم اليسا الجديد اما الراجل هيموت منى قريب و هو عارف كويس انى بسمع اغانى و بحفظها و فقد فيا الامل  :ura1:
> و مرة موبايلى رن فى خلوة فى نص الوعظة بأغنية أطفال و عاملة اعلى دوشة :smile01
> 
> بصى احنا مش عندنا فتاوى ... انتى شايفة دى حاجة تليق بيكى اعمليها شايفة انها متليقش متعمليهاش .. لاحظى ان مش الكاهن اللى هيحاسبك و انتى ادرى باللى حواليكى و الموقف اللى هترقصى فيه .. انتى حكيمة نفسك محدش بيحكمك ..
> ...



ابونا بيقول الاغاني غلط يقصد الاغاني اللي بتحرك المشاعر
وبنفكر في الكلمات وكدا 

فهماكي بس فكري بالمنطق يعني ممكن تيجي وسط قاعه مليانه شباب وترقصي دا اللي بقصده فهماني طبعا

اما حكايه الرقص خلاص ممكن ارقص لوحدي في الاوضه هههههه
لان مش برتاح نفسيا غير لما ارقص 

وبرضو انا ابونا عندي ذي ربنا علي الارض وكل كلامه صح
بس في اباهات بتزودها حبتين بس بيكونوا روحيين اووي 


​


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وبرضو انا ابونا عندي ذي ربنا علي الارض *وكل كلامه صح*
> بس في اباهات بتزودها حبتين بس بيكونوا روحيين اووي
> 
> ​



*لحد كل كلامه دى .... واقولك ربنا معاك
التآليه دة مودينا فى داهيه :act23:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا مش برفض ان الواحده ترقص قدام جوزها لكن بعترض علي اي بنت تيجي وسط فرح مليان وترقص قدام الشباب
> لكن هقولك حاجه
> هو الرقص دا مش يعتبر أغراء ؟
> علشان كدا بقول ابونا عنده حق ​


 
لا يا توتا مش إغراء
انت لو عايزا إغراء ده كلام تانى-- تقدرى تجاملى و ترقصى بطريقه كويسه و محطرمه--- منغير زيادات--
على حسب المكان و الموقف و البئه و الناس و انت تحددى المكان ده ينفع ارقص فيه و لا نو--؟
المكان ده ينفع ارقص فيه إذاى-؟-
يعنى فى افراح مزودش عن التصقيف و لو بدماغى ميلت يمين و شمال-- و فى افراح إحم إحم برقص-- بس بردو لى حدودى و رقص بئدب مش زياده--
مش كل رقص إغراء

الاغراء ممكن بنظره عين او نبره صوت-- مش لاذم رقص!!


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لا مش فاهما الحقيقه!!
> حبيبى دول حالات شازه الى بتقولى عليها دى-- و هى مش هترقص  فضا كدا اكيد فى مناسبه وسط البنات!!
> و حتى لو--  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لا  هيفكر ان دى اخته و اصلا الفتاه بتبقا خجوله ترقص قدام  اى شخص----
> الا لو كانت رقاااصه بئا و بترقص الرقص التانى مش العادى



اه ماانا بقول كدا ان الولد اللي يفكر في اخته
نادرا تلاقي كدا 


اما حكايه الرقص الرقص كله واحد 
بس في بيكون اوي ومش أوي فاهماني طبعا 
​


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الاغراء ممكن بنظره عين او نبره صوت-- مش لاذم رقص!!


*شابـــوه*
*وعارفه بقى ... فى شوباب بتتغرى من اول ما تشوفك*
*من غير ما تعملى اى حاجة ... بتتغرى على روحها علطول*
*هههههههههههههههه

يعنى الاغراء مش واقف على الرقص هما مغريين لله فى لله
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ابونا بيقول الاغاني غلط يقصد الاغاني اللي بتحرك المشاعر
> وبنفكر في الكلمات وكدا
> 
> فهماكي بس فكري بالمنطق يعني ممكن تيجي وسط قاعه مليانه شباب وترقصي دا اللي بقصده فهماني طبعا
> ...



*هو فيه اغانى بتحرك المشاعر و اغانى مبتحركش ؟؟ على كدة نسمع الاغانى الهابطة اللى الواحد مبيفهمش منها حاجة و صويت و السلام و مفيهاش كلام !! عشان مشاعرنا متتحركش 
بدأت اشك انك من كنيستنا على فكرة :smile01

سبق و قولتلك الموضوع يليق ولا يليق و انتى و حكمك على الموقف .. قاعة فيها ناس غرب و شباب متعرفيهاش هتتكسفى ترقصى او تحسى انه اغراء ( مع انه بلا خيبة نادرا ما بشوف بنت بترقص الرقص اللى فيه اغراء يعنى .. اغلبهم بيستهبل و فاكر انه بيعمل معجزة :smile01 ) بلاش ترقصى ساعتها
قاعة مفيهاش غير اهلك و الناس اللى متربيين معاكى و متعودة عليهم ارقصى .. حسب حكمك الشخصى و شخصيتك بس كدة 


و مش معاكى ان ابونا ربنا على الارض .. كم من الكهنة غلطو !! لازالو بشر و تحت الضعف زينا و محدش بيتحاسب على حد فعلى الاقل اعمل الغلط و اتحاسب انا عليه بدل ما اتحاسب على غلط غيرى مشيت عليه *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> لا انا اتعجبت على نقطة "اخوها" !
> هو فيه واحد طبيعى هيثار من اخته ؟!!
> لا احنا نروح القسم بقا وكل واحد ياخد حقه
> افتحولنا موضوع يا جدعان دى قضية رأى عام وانا مش هقدر اطول فى مداخلاتى هنا
> دى اخر مداخلة ليا للأسف علشان مبقاش سخيف المكان ليه حرمته برضو



هههههههههه

تصدق باايه ان في اخواتك ممكن تتأثر 
ودا قليل 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2012)

*خلى الاوى ده قدام المرايه فى البيت هههههههههههههههه طلعى الكبت لوحححدك*
* و الى مش اوى ده بره او لو انت حسا نفسك هتكونى عثره خلاص-- انت تحددى على حسب المكان و الموجودين و كدا*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو فيه اغانى بتحرك المشاعر و اغانى مبتحركش ؟؟*


*المهم بقى لو تدورى على ابونا فى ساعة روقان*
*اكييييييييد .. هتلاقيه عامل دماغ ام كلثوم وحليم*
*طيب دول مبيحركوش :smile01*
*ولا التحريك بالنيات **:thnk0001:*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لحد كل كلامه دى .... واقولك ربنا معاك
> التآليه دة مودينا فى داهيه :act23:
> *​[/CENTER]




هههههههه 
كل واحد حببتي وليه وجهه نظره
هههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> يا نهار اسود....دي ناس مريضة اللي تتحرك مشاعره ناحية اخته!!!!
> 
> انت بتتكلمي جد؟
> 
> ...



انا استغربت برضو اول ماسمعت 
انا مش عندي اخوات اولاد شباب
بس اكيد اخذت كلام ابونا علي محمل الجد 

​


----------



## bob (15 أغسطس 2012)

*انا من رايي الشخصي من غير اي ضغوطات 
انه لا يليق :gun: 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا
> [الاغراء ممكن بنظره عين او نبره صوت-- مش لاذم رقص!!



*اوباااااااااااا .. فكرينى ابقى اقولك حاجة بس مش هنا :t23:*



white.angel قال:


> *المهم بقى لو تدورى على ابونا فى ساعة روقان*
> *اكييييييييد .. هتلاقيه عامل دماغ ام كلثوم وحليم*
> *طيب دول مبيحركوش :smile01*
> *ولا التحريك بالنيات **:thnk0001:*
> ​



*اسكتى قفشته مرة بحليم .. بس عديتهاله :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اسكتى قفشته مرة بحليم .. بس عديتهاله :smile01*


*جبتش حاجة من عندى :smile01*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا من رايي الشخصي من غير اي ضغوطات
> انه لا يليق :gun:
> *



*طااااااااااايب .. خايفنى افتن عليك قول قول و انا مش هقول لحد :ura1:

عارفة انك مبتحبهوش .. مٌعقد :giveup:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو فيه اغانى بتحرك المشاعر و اغانى مبتحركش ؟؟ على كدة نسمع الاغانى الهابطة اللى الواحد مبيفهمش منها حاجة و صويت و السلام و مفيهاش كلام !! عشان مشاعرنا متتحركش
> بدأت اشك انك من كنيستنا على فكرة :smile01
> 
> ياجماعه انتوا ليه عامليني شاذه كدا ههههههههه
> ...



انا اللي شيفاهه كدا 

واكيد في كهنه غلط بس دا نادر جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا استغربت برضو اول ماسمعت
> انا مش عندي اخوات اولاد شباب
> بس اكيد اخذت كلام ابونا علي محمل الجد
> 
> ​


*حبيبتى الاغراء من الاخت .... دى حوادث وقضايا*
*بنقراها .... كلها فى المجتمع الاسلامى ...*
*واتمنى محدش يفهم انى بقلب الموضوع لطائفى*
*بس كل الحوادث اللى قريتها عن ما يسمونه بـ "زنا المحارم"*
*اللى هو حلال عندهم على فكره بفتوى من احد كبار الشيوخ *
*ان البنت تبقى حامل من ابوها واخوها ... دة متلاقيهوش عندنا ...*

*ابونا اختلط عليه الامر .... :t23:*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)

*انتوا يا بنات رغايه 
هو الكلام عن ايه ؟؟؟
بسرعه علشان الحق ارغى معاكوا بس اوعوا استغفر الله العظيم يكون نميمه ولو انى بموت فيها هههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا توتا مش إغراء
> انت لو عايزا إغراء ده كلام تانى-- تقدرى تجاملى و ترقصى بطريقه كويسه و محطرمه--- منغير زيادات--
> على حسب المكان و الموقف و البئه و الناس و انت تحددى المكان ده ينفع ارقص فيه و لا نو--؟
> المكان ده ينفع ارقص فيه إذاى-؟-
> ...




اه انا معاكي في دا 

 بس الرقص كله اغراء 

دي حكايه بنظره عين واو صوت دي حاجه تاني خالص ههههه


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ياجماعه انتوا ليه عامليني شاذه كدا ههههههههه
> 
> 
> انا اللي شيفاهه كدا
> ...



*لا يا حبيى لا شاذة ولا غيره احنا بنتبادل الاراء و وجهات النظر و بنحكى لا اكتر ولا اقل .. و بقولك من كنيستنا عشان نفس كلام ابونا اللى كان محفظهولى :giveup:

هو مش نادر ولا حاجة بس انتى حرة بقا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​​
> *واتمنى محدش يفهم انى بقلب الموضوع لطائفى*
> *بس كل الحوادث اللى قريتها عن ما يسمونه بـ "زنا المحارم"*
> *اللى هو حلال عندهم على فكره بفتوى من احد كبار الشيوخ *
> *ان البنت تبقى حامل من ابوها واخوها ... دة متلاقيهوش عندنا ...*​


* نعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انتوا يا بنات رغايه
> هو الكلام عن ايه ؟؟؟
> بسرعه علشان الحق ارغى معاكوا بس اوعوا استغفر الله العظيم يكون نميمه ولو انى بموت فيها هههههههههه*


*
عن الرقص .. اعوذ بالله :ura1:*


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

*شيلته عشان محدش من المسلمين يزعل *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *حبيبتى الاغراء من الاخت .... دى حوادث وقضايا*
> *بنقراها .... كلها فى المجتمع الاسلامى ...*
> *واتمنى محدش يفهم انى بقلب الموضوع لطائفى*
> *بس كل الحوادث اللى قريتها عن ما يسمونه بـ "زنا المحارم"*
> ...



*وايت كدة تخبيط مالهوش لازمة
الموضوع مالهوش علاقة بمجتمع اسلامى ولا غيره الموضوع له علاقة بامراض نفسية .. ما احنا عايشيين وسط مسلمين و الناس عايشيين عاديين خالص و فيه منهم المحترم جدا جدا .. متخصيش المرض النفسى بمجتمع بعينه او دين بعينه و خصوصا اما يكون موضوع زى دة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعا ياوايت مش هدخل فى تفاصيل*
*بس انتى قريتى الموضوع غلط خاااااااااالص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> عن الرقص .. اعوذ بالله :ura1:*



*يلهوووى رقصصصصصص :thnk0001:
طيب اختصار يعنى للى اتقال عالسريع علشان شكل الموضوع شيق :smile01*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا يا حبيى لا شاذة ولا غيره احنا بنتبادل الاراء و وجهات النظر و بنحكى لا اكتر ولا اقل .. و بقولك من كنيستنا عشان نفس كلام ابونا اللى كان محفظهولى :giveup:
> 
> هو مش نادر ولا حاجة بس انتى حرة بقا *



امممممممممممممم

بصي انا من النوع الخجول ومن الصعب ارقص قدام الناس في افراح
بس لما بيكون فرح قريب أووي ليا برقص عادي
بس اول مره اسمع الكلام دا من ابونا ان الرقص حرام قدام الاخوات
فاانا مشتته جدااااااااا ومش عارفه اعمل ايه 
اسمع كلام ابونا وكلام اغلب الناس
ولاكلامي بس في الاخر 
كلام ابونا هو اللي اتنفز 
​


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا ياوايت مش هدخل فى تفاصيل*
> *بس انتى قريتى الموضوع غلط خاااااااااالص*


*يفضل مندخلش فى تفاصيل ....*
*حبيت بس اوضحلها ... شئ بخصوص الاب الكاهن والترهيب*
*مقصدش ادخل فى حوار اسلامى *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهوووى رقصصصصصص :thnk0001:
> طيب اختصار يعنى للى اتقال عالسريع علشان شكل الموضوع شيق :smile01*



*بنسأل حلال ولا حرام ؟
و الكهنة بيحرموه ولا ايه ؟
و ممكن لو بنت ترقصى فى فرح ولالا و ليه ؟ 
و بتحبى الرقص ولا رفضاه

و كنا بنقول ان فيه كهنة بقولو انه حرام و فيه ناس قالو مفيش حاجة اسمها حرام الموضوع يليق ولا يليق و كل واحدة حسب رؤيتها للموقف 

ياريت نسمع رأيك يا كبيرة *


----------



## bob (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طااااااااااايب .. خايفنى افتن عليك قول قول و انا مش هقول لحد :ura1:
> 
> عارفة انك مبتحبهوش .. مٌعقد :giveup:*


*
هههههههه اكيد معقد و متعصب و ملتزم و مسيحي سلفي كمان* :gun:


----------



## white.angel (15 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهوووى رقصصصصصص :thnk0001:
> طيب اختصار يعنى للى اتقال عالسريع علشان شكل الموضوع شيق :smile01*


*بنسأل الرقص دة معروف ولا منكر :smile01*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بنسأل حلال ولا حرام ؟
> و الكهنة بيحرموه ولا ايه ؟
> و ممكن لو بنت ترقصى فى فرح ولالا و ليه ؟
> و بتحبى الرقص ولا رفضاه
> ...



*فعلا فى يليق ولا يليق مفيش حلال وحرام دى
والكهنه مش مصدر فتاوى لكن ممكن استشارتهم فى اى امر
هو الرقص باحترام عادى يعنى مش مكروه والله اعلم ههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

bob قال:


> هههههههه اكيد معقد و متعصب و ملتزم و مسيحي سلفي كمان[/B] :gun:



*انت هتقولى .. للاسف عارفة و راضيين و امرنا لله :t23:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 كل دآ عن آلرقص :t23:
دآ لو نآقشنآ قضية فلسطين كآن زمنهآ إتحلت وأهو حتى نخلى مرسى يفضآلنآ شوية :new6:



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> كل دآ عن آلرقص :t23:
> ...



*ماهو كريتيك قالها حكمة .. الرقص دة قضية رأى عام :new6:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

هااااااااا 
افتحوا يابنات موضوع تاني 
نمتوا ليه كدا ؟؟
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ماهو كريتيك قالها حكمة .. الرقص دة قضية رأى عام :new6:*


أهو مرسى حللنآ آلمشكلة آلقومية وخلهآلنآ ضلمة ..
يعنى مفيش حد شآيف حآجة وكدهـ آلرقص يجوز.. * وآلله أعلم* *:new6:*



*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا لا يجوز 
يا معلم 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

*خلصنا من الرقص *


*نخش على موضوع تانى بئا و موضوع الرغى النهرده يا بناتيت و بناويت ههههههههههههههه*​ 
*هيكو عن......*​ 



 
*البووووووووووووووووووووووووس*​ 

*عايزا اعرف بتسلمو على اصحابكم البنات بالبوس و لا باليد بس-*
*و هل فى عدد بوسات معينه؟؟*
*و عايزا اعرف لما بتسلمو على طفل*
*بتبوسوه فى وشو و لا على دماغو و لا على يده؟؟*
*و هل فى حد بيبوس الاطفال فى بقهم!!!!*

*يالا التوبيك اهو إرغو بئا...*

*صباح الخير عليكم*

**​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *خلصنا من الرقص *
> 
> 
> *نخش على موضوع تانى بئا و موضوع الرغى النهرده يا بناتيت و بناويت ههههههههههههههه*​
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بوس بوس
على فكرةانااشوف بنات فى
الكنيسة نزلين بوس
فى بعض 
هههههههههههههههههه
ام موضوع بوس الاطفال بتحصل كتير
لدرجة الطفل بيحس انو اتسحر
منهم 
امممممممممم بوس الاطفال
فى بقهم مكدبش عليكى بتحصل
كتير خصوص لو الطفل امور
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## نغم (16 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع شيق ياحبوا الامر يختلف من مجتمع لمجتمع حسب مجتمعي الغربي مابيكون في قبلات بين البنات ولاحتي مع الجنس الاخر لكن في الأحضان وبتكون أحضان قوية او خفيفة طويلة او قصيرة حسب عمق المعرفة بالشخص ومعزته 
نادرا مااتعرض لموقف البوس بيكون غالبا مع السيدات العربيات المتقدمات في السن بيكونوا لسة علي البرمجة العربية فمضطرين نجاريهم 
لان مع الوقت بدات أتأقلم مع طريقة التحية الغربية اللي احيانا تكفي بالكلمات بدون اي فعاليات جسدية وأشعر التحية بالقبل شي خاص جداً طبعا نتيجة تاقلمي مع الوضع 
 اما الاطفال فانا بمتنع وأرفض تقبيلهم في الشفاه او علي الخد لان بشرتهم رقيقة وجميلة وممكن تتعرض لحساسية اثر البوس الكتير من الكل خاصة لو كانوا حلوين لكن تقبيل ايديهم واحتضانهم اعتقد كافي وجميل  وبعلمه كتييييييييير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

*رضك حلو يا  نغم...  و عندك حق بتختلف على حسب البلد...*
* و فى مصر بتختلف كتير بردو من منطقه لمنطقه....*
* و موضوع  الاطفال عندك حق تمام لإن الاطفال بيتعبو و بشرتهم لا تتحمل البوس بالشكل ده..  منعا للامراض و الضرر يجب ان يكتفى الشخص بتقبيل الطفل إما على رأسه من فوق شعره او على يده بالكتير..*
* لكن القبله فى الفم للاطفال دى بتبقا   غير صحيه تماما   ده غير إن الحقيقه مش بعرف استوعبها !!*


----------



## نغم (16 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *رضك حلو يا  نغم...  و عندك حق بتختلف على حسب البلد...*
> * و فى مصر بتختلف كتير بردو من منطقه لمنطقه....*
> * و موضوع  الاطفال عندك حق تمام لإن الاطفال بيتعبو و بشرتهم لا تتحمل البوس بالشكل ده..  منعا للامراض و الضرر يجب ان يكتفى الشخص بتقبيل الطفل إما على رأسه من فوق شعره او على يده بالكتير..*
> * لكن القبله فى الفم للاطفال دى بتبقا   غير صحيه تماما   ده غير إن الحقيقه مش بعرف استوعبها !!*



لو ملاحظة ردة فعل الطفل مابين القبلات اللي يتلاقاها بين القبلة للفم بيكون له ردة فعل غير عن القبلات العادية وكانه يشعر انها كانت مختلفة عن باقي القبلات اعتقد هي ليست مريحة له كذلك 
والمشكلة اللي بشوفها دائماً انه الأهل والأقارب دائماً يتعاملوا بجهل تام مع الطفل و احيانا بسميها بلاهة لان الطفل بيلاحظ ويدقق علي كل الاحداث والأمور والأهل غير مدركين حتي 

****   
*بالنسبة للتحية بالقبلات بين البنات عندي سؤال ليكم جميعا يازهرات المنتدي 
هل فعلا التحية بالقبلات تعني لكم شي وقت السلام علي بنت معينة ولا هي بقت طريقة سلام عادية و روتينية؟ *


انا شخصيا علي ماذكر في المجتمع العراقي كانت التحية بالقبلات شي سطحي وروتيني  جداً ومثلا لو دخلتي مكان تجمع نسائي بسبب مناسبة او عزيمة تكون الوحدة مضطرة تلف علي كل الحاضرين تسلم عليهم بالقبل تعرفهم  او لا 
وهنا بيكون فعل لا يحمل اي تعبير انك تكوني مضطرة تسلمي علي الكل بالقبل سواء تعريفهم اولا قريبين علي قلبك او الا  
*انتم كيف هو الحال عندكم بمصر* ؟
انا شايفة كل طرق التحية وأنواعها وجدت لتعبير عن الاحساس وتعريف عن نوعية العلاقة بين الطرفين فلو لم تكن تعبر عن مدي قوة العلاقة فاعتقد تسمي تحية مزيفة 
انتم ايه رأيكم ؟؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

اولا انا مش بحب حكايه السلام بالبوس باليد كفايه  
تقرب من وش حد والعرق وبتاع 
لا يا عم 
هههههههههههههههه
النونو اه ببوسه علي راسه بس لو قمور علي وشه 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (16 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *البووووووووووووووووووووووووس*​ *عايزا اعرف بتسلمو على اصحابكم البنات بالبوس و لا باليد بس-*
> *و هل فى عدد بوسات معينه؟؟*
> *و عايزا اعرف لما بتسلمو على طفل*
> *بتبوسوه فى وشو و لا على دماغو و لا على يده؟؟*
> ...


*بارك الله فى مصطبتنا التى تناقش اهم الامور مثل الرقص والبوس 
والخطوه الجايه الحشيش انشاء الله :smile01

**افضلوا اتكلموا فى الحاجات دى لحد ما تيجى 
جماعة الامر بالملفوف والنهى عن البرجر وتقفلكم الموضوع :act23:*

*بصى يا ستى ... بالنسبه لصحباتى البنات .. 
حوار الاوكازيون واربعه من هنا واربعه من هنا ... 
والمبوسه دى .. ملييش فيها ... **وكل صحباتى عارفين السيستم دة ... 
صحبتى بتسلم عليا وتدينى بوسه واحد بسسسسسسس .. 
ومش بتلمس خدى ببؤها ... هى بتحط خدها على خدى وتبوسنى ... 
انما حوار "امووووووووووووواه:t4:" دة ماينفعش خالص .... :act19:*

*وبخصوص البيبى ... لو شكله مش نضيف وريحته مش مريحه :giveup:...
 بكتفى باللعب من بعيد لبعيد ... انما لو عثول بقى وبيبرق كدة ومتظبط :t23:... 
طول الزياره بيبقى على رجلى ... 
وموضوع البوس دة بيبقى حاجة من ضمن مليون :ura1:*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*يا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله

والنحمه كنتوا بعقلكم قبل المصطبه دي


بفكر نقفلها بقي
بدل ما نننطرد كلنا منها
وحد ابن حلال يدينا زومبه عند روك
هههههههههههههه


كفايه بقي هننطرررررررررررررررررررررررررد



وانا اول واحده هاجري واسيبكم 
ههههههههه
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
خدني معاكي يا نفين 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

* ليه يا نييفو بس... ماله " البووووووس " هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* لا حياء فى البوس--- قاصدى فى العلم*
* و ده علم إسمه إختلاف الثقافات فيما يخص قبلات الترحيب و السلام *

* و ادينا بنتفرج مين بيبوس و مين مش بيبوس  هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه
تعالي يا مارتينا



يا راجل هو طلع علم يا حبوا
تصدقي وانا اللي كنت فاكره 
ان بعض الظن اثم

طب كملوا 

وانا بتفرج من بعيد اهو


براقب الجو عشان لو شوفت روك
اخلع بدري بدري هههههههه
*


----------



## white.angel (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههه
> تعالي يا مارتينا
> يا راجل هو طلع علم يا حبوا
> ...


*اصيييييييييييييله يا اصييييييييله :act23:*
*يابنتى دة احنا عملنا للمصطبه صيت ....:59:*
*شوفى المصاطب الاخرى بتهشششششش ..... :ura1:*
*وكل زباينها بقوا معانا هنا ..... احنا كوادر بس مش لاقيين حد يقدرنا :smile01*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه نفين لو خلعتي انا حبيبيك متسبنيش العيال دي هتودينا في داهيه 
هههههههههههههه 

طيب ما نشوف موضوع كويس ليجي يسرحنا كلنا 
ونفين هتخلع وتسيبنا يا احبوا 
( ولا اقولك هسميكي احبوش هههههههههههههههههه )


----------



## white.angel (16 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ههههههههههههه نفين لو خلعتي انا حبيبيك متسبنيش العيال دي هتودينا في داهيه
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ما نشوف موضوع كويس ليجي يسرحنا كلنا
> ...


*احبيه بقى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

* ايوا علم يا نيفو*

*--*
* مشيها علم بئا  ليه تعملى فينا كدا هههههههههههههههههه*
* طيب اجيب المصطبه و  نحطها جنبك مكان ما انتى واقفه بعيد -- اهو نغير منظر بردو نحس بتجديد المكان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

* احبوش ده الى هو اسمى و لا إلى هو البووووس هههههههههههههههههههههه*
* شكلى انا  الى هطير لوحدى  من هوووون ههههههههههههههه سمعت عن اوشن الجناحات الى بيركبوها للاعضاء و يطيروهم  هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا مصايب
مهو روك هايقدرنا يا وايت لا تقلقي
ومش اي تقدير كمان


ماشي يا حبوا هاتيها واهو عندي تراوه عتد باب المنتدي
ولو حصل شئ ناخدها معانا واحنا بنجري


دا احنا هنجري جري
هههههههههههههههههه



لا يا مارتينا مش تخافي تعالي معايا
وربنا يسترها بقي
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * احبوش ده الى هو اسمى و لا إلى هو البووووس هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> * شكلى انا  الى هطير لوحدى  من هوووون ههههههههههههههه سمعت عن اوشن الجناحات الى بيركبوها للاعضاء و يطيروهم  هههههههههههههههههه*



لا انتي احبوش يا عمري
ههههههههههههههههههههه
:t23:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا مصايب
> مهو روك هايقدرنا يا وايت لا تقلقي
> ومش اي تقدير كمان
> ...



اووك يا نفين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2012)

*هديتى المتواضعة لمصطبتكم المميزة*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*نرد بقي قبل الحظر اللي هيتعلمنا ههههههههههههه


لو اصحابي مش شوفتهم بقال يكتير
بنبوس بعض 4
لو في وشي دايما ودا كان زمااااااااااااااااااان
مش بنسلم ولا بنبوس
كفايه كلمه ازيك بس
ولو حد قريبي قابلته في الشارع مش شوفته بقالي كتير
ودا بيحصل مع عمي الصغير بس
ببوسه في الشارع عادي

ولو طفل صغير بقي ومقطط
مش بسيبه خالص
بقطعه من البوس
انا بعشق الاطفال بصراحه

بس كدا كفايه هههههههههه
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هديتى المتواضعة لمصطبتكم المميزة*


ياااااااااااااااه ده اعلان قديم قوي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ياااااااااااااااه ده اعلان قديم قوي


*ما أنا عارف*
*عشان تعرفوا أن على " أيامكوا "*
*سودة ومهببة بهباب ...*
*بيقولها هييئى شِفاهِك للقُبل ...فينك أمرسى :smile01*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هديتى المتواضعة لمصطبتكم المميزة*



*
عاجبكم كدا يا بشر
اهو ادم جاي يتريق علينا



سيبك انت مش قولتنا السعر كام ؟:smile01*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

* تقريبا  بعمل مثلك يا نيفو*
* بس موضوع بوس الاطفال ده لاء ابدا*

* مع إن صوره مثل الى حطاها دى ببقا عايزا امسك خدود الطفل و افعصها بوس - بس بكتفى  انى ببوس كف اليد من الداخل و لو بيبى نونو بئا ببوس رجليه من تحت بيبقا ليها طعم تانى يجنن بجد و هما بيبى مبقلظين و نعمين كدا-- بس مش ببوس وشهم ابدا ابدا كبيرى على دماغهم من فوق...*
* بخاف  على بشرتهم...*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * تقريبا  بعمل مثلك يا نيفو*
> * بس موضوع بوس الاطفال ده لاء ابدا*
> 
> * مع إن صوره مثل الى حطاها دى ببقا عايزا امسك خدود الطفل و افعصها بوس - بس بكتفى  انى ببوس كف اليد من الداخل و لو بيبى نونو بئا ببوس رجليه من تحت بيبقا ليها طعم تانى يجنن بجد و هما بيبى مبقلظين و نعمين كدا-- بس مش ببوس وشهم ابدا ابدا كبيرى على دماغهم من فوق...*
> * بخاف  على بشرتهم...*


الطفل يا احبوش 
زي العسل كائن رقيق اوي 
ويستحق اللي بتعمليه واكتر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *سيبك انت مش قولتنا السعر كام ؟:smile01*


*15 قرش إن شاء الله ...ودة كان أغلى نوع :ura1:*​


----------



## white.angel (16 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * تقريبا  بعمل مثلك يا نيفو*
> * بس موضوع بوس الاطفال ده لاء ابدا*
> 
> * مع إن صوره مثل الى حطاها دى ببقا عايزا امسك خدود الطفل و افعصها بوس - بس بكتفى  انى ببوس كف اليد من الداخل و لو بيبى نونو بئا ببوس رجليه من تحت بيبقا ليها طعم تانى يجنن بجد و هما بيبى مبقلظين و نعمين كدا-- بس مش ببوس وشهم ابدا ابدا كبيرى على دماغهم من فوق...*
> * بخاف  على بشرتهم...*


*ايدين ايه ورجلين ايه :budo:*
*هو كله على بعضه بوسه .. هو بيبقى فيه :smile01*
*دة انا مستنيه مارلى بنت خالى ... باقيلها اسبوعين وتشرف ... *
*بفااااارغ الصبر ..... هطلع عينيها بوس ... بس تيجى بس :t23:*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2012)

*بعيداً عن التهريج وعن احمر شِفاه بيزيه*
*بعض الأسر تكره ان يُقبل الناس أطفالها ...وأحياناً تجد إمتعاض على وجه الأم لو حد باس أبنها أو بنتها ...*
*خاصة لو كان " عم الولاد " ...*
*لذا أنا عن نفسى باحرص أنى أقبل يد الطفل لو أبن صاحبى او قريبى فى أعمار حتى 4 سنوات *
*وراسه فقط ما بين 4 - 6 سنوات*
*فوق السن دة باسلم عليه وأقوله أزيك يا " جحش " وأزاى أبوك كدة ...!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*مهو انا ببوس الاطفال اللي تبعي بس
يعني ولاد اختي اكتر وخصوصا لحد سن 4
بطلع عينهم مش بعرف احوش نفسي عنهم
مجرميين بجد

ولما بيكبروا بقي بيقي خلاص

لكن اولاد العيله يادوب بوسه خفيفه كدا
عشان انا مش بحب اضيق حد اصلا
والاطفال مش بيكون ليهم خلق
*


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2012)

تصدقو وانا بس انا مش موضوع تقبيل الطفل لا انى حد يتجن فى مخة ويفكر يشتمه وشى دا هيضرب احمر واخضر من الغيظ


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*طب بما اننا دخلنا علي الاطفال بقي

ايه رايكم نحكي مواقفنا معاهم

اكيد اغلبنا ليه مواقف مضحكه جدا معاهم

في انتظاركم 

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> تصدقو وانا بس انا مش موضوع تقبيل الطفل لا انى حد يتجن فى مخة ويفكر يشتمه وشى دا هيضرب احمر واخضر من الغيظ



*
مش فهمت قوي قصدك
يعني انك مش بتحبي حد يشتم طفل قدامك ؟*


----------



## mero_engel (16 أغسطس 2012)

طوول الوقت بحب اغيظ الاطفال معرفش ليه بحب استفزهم لحد ما يتنرفزو 
من المواقف ولسه قرريب جداااا
جالي طفل ابن ليدر خدمتنا عنده 3 سنين كده معرفوش ومش بشوفه خاالص 
وفي ايده حاجه حلوه شكلها غريب يقولي خدي دي انا جيبهالك والتانيه لاختي قولتله لا خليها معاك ليك قالي لا اسمعي الكلام دي بتاعتك وانا مش مشكله هبقي اشتري من بره هههههههه اخدتها وسكت 
المهم روحت مديها لمراته ومكملتش خمس داقايه ولقيته جاي غضبان ومكشر وزعق فيا وانا وسط اصحابي قالي مديتهاش لحد تاني دي بتاعتك فاردت عليه واحده صحبتي اخدها انا يا دودو قالها لالالا انا جيبها ليها هي وانا بحبك قوووي 
ههههههههههههههههه بجد حسيت قد ايه بالبراه واخدتها بجد واحتفظت بيها


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*فعلا هما بيكونوا فظاع جدا

مره زمان ايام ما كنت بشتغل 
كانت بنت اختي ماريز لسه عندها 3 سنين كدا
كانت متعوده اني اول ما ادخل من باب الشقه
لازم اديلها حاجه حلوه
في يوم نسيت كنت راجعه متاخر ومش جه في بالي
وقولت عادي وكسلت انزل لما افتكرت
بخبط ودي واقفه وراء الباب
مين ؟
بقولها : انا
قالتلي : جبتي حاته حوه
قولتها : لا نسيت
قالتلي : يبقي خليتي بره انهارده مش تتدخلي

طبعا الحوار بلغتها المكسره والحروف الضاربه كان تحفه منها
قولتها طب افتحي انا بضحك عليكي وجبت
وخلت امها تفتحلي
واخدت الشطنه ومش لاقيت حاجه
وعينكم ما تشوف الا النور
لاقيت شوزات العيله كلها نزله من فوق وتحت ويمين وشمال
وتعيط انتي وحشه وبتضحكي عليا
وانا ميته من الضحك مش قادره ارد عليها
ومش سكتت غير لما صممت انزل واجبلها


وليها مواقف كتيره معايا البت دي كانت تحفه لحد 4 او 5 سنين

ابن اختي عنده سنه و4 شهور كدا
لما اغيظه واعمله حاجه
بالقلم علي وشي عدل 
مش عنده تفاهم دا وينزل ضحك
وبكد بيكون بيهزر يعني

بس بعشقهم مووووووووووووت
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طوول الوقت بحب اغيظ الاطفال معرفش ليه بحب استفزهم لحد ما يتنرفزو
> من المواقف ولسه قرريب جداااا
> جالي طفل ابن ليدر خدمتنا عنده 3 سنين كده معرفوش ومش بشوفه خاالص
> وفي ايده حاجه حلوه شكلها غريب يقولي خدي دي انا جيبهالك والتانيه لاختي قولتله لا خليها معاك ليك قالي لا اسمعي الكلام دي بتاعتك وانا مش مشكله هبقي اشتري من بره هههههههه اخدتها وسكت
> ...


* تقصدى مامته صح؟؟*


----------



## mero_engel (16 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه شكلك اضربتي كتيرررررر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

* لا انا على قد حبى للاطفال على قد ما انا ببقا حازمه جدا-- يعنى مهما عمل مش يهزر معايا باليد ابدا--و مفيش عندى شىء إسمه لسا نونو-- هما نونو بس بيفهمو كويس اوى---*
*  عندى مواقف كتير معاهم بس مش حاضرنى موقف الحقيقه... اوقات مواقف محرجه هههههههههه بس مينفعش احكى هنا بما انى فى ناس  بتبص من ورا السور  كتير هههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*كتيررررررررررررررررررررر
 ضرب وشد شعر
ودلق ميه كل الانواع اللي تتخيليها

بس انا اللي ببدأ فلازم استحمل 
*


----------



## white.angel (16 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *خاصة لو كان " عم الولاد "..**
> *


*دة بجد ...؟؟*
*اشمعنى العم ... اول مره اسمع الموضوع دة ؟؟*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 أغسطس 2012)

ااااااااااااه انتي اللي بتبداي طيب مستنيه ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *دة بجد ...؟؟*​
> *اشمعنى العم ... اول مره اسمع الموضوع دة ؟؟*​


*هو دايماً أهل الأب بيبقوا تحت المنظار - الأم والعم والعمة :smile01*
*أيوة فيه ناس مش بتحب حد يبوس عيالهم ...*


----------



## white.angel (16 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو دايماً أهل الأب بيبقوا تحت المنظار - الأم والعم والعمة :smile01*
> *أيوة فيه ناس مش بتحب حد يبوس عيالهم ...*


*يس انا عارفه ان فى ناس بتتجنن لو حد باس عيالها*
*وانا لو خلفت فى المستقبل البعيد هكهرب الواد عشان محدش يبوسه*

*بس لفت نظرى موضوع "العم" تحديداً طلع اضطهاد عرقى هههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * لا انا على قد حبى للاطفال على قد ما انا ببقا حازمه جدا-- يعنى مهما عمل مش يهزر معايا باليد ابدا--و مفيش عندى شىء إسمه لسا نونو-- هما نونو بس بيفهمو كويس اوى---*
> *  عندى مواقف كتير معاهم بس مش حاضرنى موقف الحقيقه... اوقات مواقف محرجه هههههههههه بس مينفعش احكى هنا بما انى فى ناس  بتبص من ورا السور  كتير هههههههههههه*



*احكي وانا هكهربلك الموضوع 
وامنع العيون اللي بتتلصص دي*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *كتيررررررررررررررررررررر*
> *ضرب وشد شعر*
> *ودلق ميه كل الانواع اللي تتخيليها*
> 
> *بس انا اللي ببدأ فلازم استحمل *


 
*استحملى بئا ههههههههههه*
*انا مهظرش معاهم كدا علشان متبهدلش ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اسلهم بيبقو مفتريين-- و لو ووخدين على الهزار ده تيجى قدام الناس و فى عزومه كلاس تلاقى نفسك اتسكعتى قلم او قفا محطرم هههههههههه علشان كدا مفكرش اهزر مع الولاد باليد ابدااااااااااااااااااااا-*
*ممكن زغزغه و لعب و رقص و تلوين... نلون إدنا و رجلنا و نطبعهم على ورقه و نكتب الاسم و التاريخ نعمل لعب و اشكال -- استغميه ممكن العب بس ضرب نووووووووووو كرمتى بتتبعتر *


----------



## dawquinas (16 أغسطس 2012)

بعد فترة بسيطة من البقاء في الخارج توقفت تماماً عن تقبيل اصدقائي الرجالة....سواء مصريين او لأ....
وحدث اكتر من مرة كنت مع غربيات (محترمين جداً على فكرة) وحصل حضن خفيف او قبلة خفيفة....اما الرجل فلا مجرد مصافحة....

الاطفال...ممكن بس انا مش غاوي...خصوصاً لو فكرت في الريالة والبهدلة اللي عليهم


----------



## white.angel (16 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> بعد فترة بسيطة من البقاء في الخارج توقفت تماماً عن تقبيل اصدقائي الرجالة....سواء مصريين او لأ....
> وحدث اكتر من مرة كنت مع غربيات (محترمين جداً على فكرة) وحصل حضن خفيف او قبلة خفيفة....اما الرجل فلا مجرد مصافحة....


*فى الغرب تفكريهم واسلوبهم معاكس لينا*
*اتناقشنا فى موضوع السلام دة مع دكتور يوحنا فى موضوع 
"ادم فى مأزق"*
*كان رأيه ان فى الغرب تقبيل الانثى للأنثى والرجل للرجل .. 
قد يعتبر نوع من الشذوذ .... فالطبيعى عندهم الطريقه اللى حضرتك ذكرتها ..*
*بعكس العرب متميزون متفردون متخصخصون *:smile01​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> بعد فترة بسيطة من البقاء في الخارج توقفت تماماً عن تقبيل اصدقائي الرجالة....سواء مصريين او لأ....
> وحدث اكتر من مرة كنت مع غربيات (محترمين جداً على فكرة) وحصل حضن خفيف او قبلة خفيفة....اما الرجل فلا مجرد مصافحة....
> 
> الاطفال...ممكن بس انا مش غاوي...خصوصاً لو فكرت في الريالة والبهدلة اللي عليهم


 
* فعلا بره السلام بين الرجل و السيده ممكن يكون بقبله مهزبه او ضمه خفيفه  و الرجال مع الرجل  يدوب مصافحه ...*
* بس هنا مينفعش الكلام ده هههههههههه انا مره مخدتش بالى جيت اسلم على نسايب لينا فدخله بسلم  لقيت الراجل نظر لى نظره شنيعه بصدمه ووشه ضرب ههههههههههههههههههههه قعدت اتئسف و قولت مش قاصدى انا اسفا بس الحقيقه كنت فى نص هدومى من  خضته و نظرته و انا   داخله بقلب و بشد هههههههههههههههههههههه لقيته بيرجع للخلف ههههههههههههههههه*
* مش رايد الخير  ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دي ايه المصطبه دي يا خلق الله


ههههههههههههههههههههه


ايه رايكم بقي
نكتفي بهذا القدر من الكلام

ونفكر في مواضيع تخص المرأة والمجتمع الشرقي
وعلاقتها بالرجل سوء صديق عمل او كنيسه او جار
او كحبيب وخطيب وزوج

وايه دور المرأة في المجتمع والاسرة


عاوزه موضوع حيوي كدا 

يالا انتشرووووووووووووووووووووووا
*


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

من رايى
يا نيفونتكلم
عن الحبيب
من وجهة نظرة المراة


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*هآآآر أبيض على موضوعآتكم ههههههـ
*رقص وبوس* .. مفيش موضوع إلآ وجرى ورآهـ مقص آلرقآبة :smile01


عن نفسى ببوس آلبنآت بوستين دآ لو مآقآبلنآش بعض من كتير
غير كدهـ بوسة طيآرى " *هوآ* " مع آلسلآم ومش دآيماً :t23:
*وفى نآس بتطوع وبتبوس علطول ومآينفعش أكسفهم* 
وقرآيبى آلرجآلة آلكبآر بوستين بردو



أمآ *آلأطفآل *طبعاً مش برحمهم خصوصاً لو بيبى صغنن :ura1:

وآخر موقف ليآ مع بنوتة صغننة *كآن هيحرمنى أعآكس أطفآل تآنى *
فى آلمترو كآن وآحد ومعآهـ بنتهـ ومدينى ضهرهـ
وآلبنت زى آلثكرهأ شغآلين منآكشة فى بعض لغآية مآ بآبآهآ أدآنى وشهـ وبقى مكآن آلبنت 
 ولقآنى على آلوضع دآ  هههههههههـ
كآن شكلى وحش آخر 60 حآجة 


*.،*
 ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*احم احم احـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
الرجاله بقي من غير مطرود كدا تروح مصطبتهم

كلامنا الان سيكون جاد 
ويخصنا فقط كنساء

يالا كله بيتك بيتك
هنرش ميه نسائي هههههههههههههههه


*


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *احم احم احـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
> الرجاله بقي من غير مطرود كدا تروح مصطبتهم
> 
> كلامنا الان سيكون جاد
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
* ميه نسائي 
ودى شكلها  اية يارب
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
*طيب يآ *بنآتيت* أنآ حآبة أطرح موضوع

أيه رأيكم فى آلبنت إللى تروح تعمل محضر لحد عآكسهآ أو تطآول عليهآ ..*؟*
وهل ممكن فى يوم تعملى زيهآ ..*؟* 
*.،*
​ 
​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *طيب يآ *بنآتيت*أنآ حآبة أطرح موضوع
> 
> أيه رأيكم فى آلبنت إللى تروح تعمل محضر لحد عآكسهآ أو تطآول عليهآ ..*؟*
> ...


فى امريكا بتاخدحقها
بالكامل انمافى مصر بالعكس
بيحصل
اممممممم
بنسبةللى  بنات امريكا
لماحاجة بتحصل معاهم
بياخدوحقهم باالكامل


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *طيب يآ *بنآتيت*أنآ حآبة أطرح موضوع
> 
> أيه رأيكم فى آلبنت إللى تروح تعمل محضر لحد عآكسهآ أو تطآول عليهآ ..*؟*
> ...


*
بصي هو علي حسب المعاكسه والتطاول

في تطاول بالايد وتلامس يجب فيه التصدي بقوة وحسم



وانا عن نفسي مش بدي اي اهميه لاي شخص بيقولي كلمه
بسمعها واكبر لانها مش هتلزق يعني 
ومدام انا واثقه في نفسي
واني ماشيه محترمه ولبسي محترم
يبقي يخبط راسه في الحيطه


انما لو تطاول بالايد ممكن اشتمه
ودا قليل جداااااااااااااااااااااا لما بيحصل

بس مش لدرجه اني اروح اعمله محضر
وابهدل نفسي في الاقسام
وفي النهايه يا عالم
هياخد جزائه ولا هايطلع ويتربصلي تاني
وتكون المشكله اكبر
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> فى امريكا بتاخدحقها
> بالكامل انمافى مصر بالعكس
> بيحصل
> اممممممم
> ...



علشآن آلأمريكية متعودة تطآلب بحقهآ​



+Nevena+ قال:


> *
> بصي هو علي حسب المعاكسه والتطاول
> 
> في تطاول بالايد وتلامس يجب فيه التصدي بقوة وحسم
> ...


*معآكـِ إن آلموضوع مش سهل*
لكن أكبر سبب لإستمرآرهم ووصولهم للمرحة دى هو سكوت آلبنت
طبعاً قصدى على حآلآت آلتحرش

صحيح آلموضوع بيعدى لمآ بنكتفى بتهزيقهم ( *وفى بنآت كمآن مآبتعرش تعمل كدهـ *)
لكن دآ مش معنآهـ إننآ فى أمآن وآلموضوع مش هيتكرر

 


*.،*
​ 

​


----------



## dawquinas (16 أغسطس 2012)

اي امرأة او فتاة خصوصاً لو غير مسلمة...هي في خطر طالما تعيش في مجتمع اسلامي....

اصل المشكلة كلها هو نظرة الرجال المسلمين للمرأة وخصوصاً غير المسلمة


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> اي امرأة او فتاة خصوصاً لو غير مسلمة...هي في خطر طالما تعيش في مجتمع اسلامي....
> 
> اصل المشكلة كلها هو نظرة الرجال المسلمين للمرأة وخصوصاً غير المسلمة



وآلخطر أقرب لهآ طول مآ هى بتتسآهل فى حقوقهآ ..
  


  *.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

*اسيبكم كام ساعة .. ارجع الاقيكو خربتوها :smile01

بوس و رقص خسئتم :smil12: كدة تفضحونا قدام الاجانب :giveup:

فكرة المحاضر فى حالة المعاكسة .. انا شخصيًا معملش محضر .. و رد الفعل بيعتمد على طريقة المعاكسة .. لو مجرد كلمة ( مهما كانت قذارتها ) انا ولا هنا ولا كأنى سامعة .. الحركة دى بتغيظهم اوى و بتوفرى دماغك .. لكن لو حد مد أيده ( خصوصا فى المواصلات ) حسب مين الحد دة هيكون رد فعلى .. ممكن تزعقى و تهزأيه و تلمى عليه الناس و ممكن لو شيفاه مش مظبوط و ممكن يقولك انتى بتتبلى و يخلى شكلك وحش يبقى تشكيه بدبوس هيخاف و يبعد و ممكن لو مش هينفع كدة ولا كدة عيطى بصوت عالى هتلاقى الناس كلها بتهديكى و تلفتى النظر و هيضطر يبعد غصب عنه leasantr

لكن محاضر ... هتوجعى قلبك على الفاضى صدقينى الا لو الموضوع تحرش بجد و حاجة كبيرة ساعتها صوتى و لمى عليه الناس اديله علقة محترمة و بعدها محضر 

لكن يفضل تخلى موضوع المحضر دة اخر حاجة تفكرى فيها .. خصوصا ان معندناش قوانين بيتم احترامها فى اى حاجة فتفتكرى هيحترمو محضر تحرش ؟؟ معتقدش .. *


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اسيبكم كام ساعة .. ارجع الاقيكو خربتوها :smile01
> 
> بوس و رقص خسئتم :smil12: كدة تفضحونا قدام الاجانب :giveup:
> 
> ...


تمآم كدهـ فيهـ تقدم
يعنى فكرة آلمحضر مش مرفوضة " *وطبعاً ليهآ حآلآتهآ آلخآصة* "
أنآ أول مآ قولتهآ للبنآت صآحبآتى كآنو هيضربونى :t23:
وآلمشكلة أكبرفى خوف آلبنت على سمعتهآ لوإتعملت قضية
كأنهآ هى إللى تحرشت بيهـ ..*!!!*


*ومآتنسيش بردو إنهم خلآص هيعملولنآ قآنون تحرش*
مش معقول نركنهـ ومآنستخدموش يعنى ^_^


 
  *.،*​ 

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> تمآم كدهـ فيهـ تقدم
> يعنى فكرة آلمحضر مش مرفوضة " *وطبعاً ليهآ حآلآتهآ آلخآصة* "
> أنآ أول مآ قولتهآ للبنآت صآحبآتى كآنو هيضربونى :t23:
> وآلمشكلة أكبرفى خوف آلبنت على سمعتهآ لوإتعملت قضية
> ...



*هيعملولنا قانون للتحرش اة 
انتى طيبة اوى اوى :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هيعملولنا قانون للتحرش اة
> انتى طيبة اوى اوى :smile01*


يآ بنتى سيبينى أحلم حتى :giveup:


  *.،*​ ​


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى عليكم
غلابةاووووووووووووى
بس جواكم
هههههههههههه 
احم احم بلاش اقول
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

hey guys whats up ,what u have been up to
i cant read all of this u guys are really a chatterbox
:59:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> hey guys whats up ,what u have been up to
> i cant read all of this u guys are really a chatterbox
> :59:


hey angel ... i miss u more than u  can imagine .. how r u girl :t23:
i think if u were here .. it would be much more fun :59:


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> hey angel ... i miss u more than u  can imagine .. how r u girl :t23:
> i think if u were here .. it would be much more fun :59:


حد يعرف يترجم الكلام دا
ههههههههههههههههههه
يا ملاك ... افتقد يو يو أكثر من أن تتخيل .. كيف آر يو فتاة
 اعتقد انه اذا كانت ش هنا .. فإنه سيكون أكثر متعة


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> hey angel ... i miss u more than u can imagine .. how r u girl :t23:
> i think if u were here .. it would be much more fun :59:


 
:smile01I miss you more 
so im trying to be here im trying to catch up with you guys , but guess what i cant read 56 or whatever pages 
can you summarize it up for me


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> :smile01I miss you more
> so im trying to be here im trying to catch up with you guys , but guess what i cant read 56 or whatever pages
> can you summarize it up for me



opps  summarize all of dat ..  u kidding :new6:

ok i will try .. at first it was about dresses.. make up .. then some old traditions .. diet
and finally .. dancing & kissing :smile01

 now we r talking about harassment and how can we treat with it :bud:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> opps summarize all of dat .. u kidding :new6:
> 
> ok i will try .. at first it was about dresses.. make up .. then some old traditions .. diet
> and finally .. dancing & kissing :smile01
> ...


 
oh wow dancing and kissing I like that part :smile01
just joking 
anyway what should i do now
talking about harassment 
what can I say 
girls protect yourselves fight back


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> علشآن آلأمريكية متعودة تطآلب بحقهآ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كلامك مظبوط

بس تقدري تقوليلي كام حاله تحرش فعلي وعلني
قدام الناس وشهود كمان اتعمل بيها محاضر
والجاني اخد حكم معتبر يخليه يحرم يعمل كدا تاني ؟*

*للاسف احنا في مجتمع لا يعترف بحقوق المرأة وانسانيتها
عشان يجبلها حقها من شخص حيوان مثل دا
ودا اقل لق ممكن يأخده ولو اني بظلم الحيوانات كدا*

*يبقي الواقع بقي انك تتعاملي بحكمه
وتأخدي حقك بالذوق
وزي ما شقاوة قالت كدا
لو في رجاله جدعه هتديله علقه محترمه يفتكرها طول عمره

ولو اني بقيت اشك في الموضوع دا
علي الاقل الفتره دي

اقل كلمه هتتقال لو بنت محترمه وماشيه في حالها
مكنش حد كلمها او قل ادبه عليها
يعني في النهايه هتطلع هي اللي غلطانه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

guys
 مفيش قوانين حتي لو كانت حديد هتقدر تعمل حاجة 
التغير لازم يكون نابع من الاشخاص نفسهم 
الانسان من وهو صغير لازم يتعلم ان الشارع ليه احترامو وان الناس في الشارع ليهم خصوصيتهم وان انتهاك الخصوصية جريمة ليس لها اى مبرر
الراجل عندنا بيحب يلعب البنت بالنسبة لرجال كتير عندناوسيلة للتسلية 
ايه المشكلة لما ينزل الشارع يلعب ويتسلي شوية 
يعني فيها ايه لما يقولها كلمتين بايخين هو مش متخيل انها اصلا بتحس ده يمكن يكون فاكر كمان انها بتفرح بده
لو النظرة ديه متغيرتش يبقي مفيش فايدة


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بنسبة لموضوع البوس دا
> ادى صورتى واناصغنين
> ها مين هيبوسنى
> ويقطعنى بوس
> ...



*دي صوره بنوته علي فكره 
ركز شويه في الصوره :act23:

وكمان لو سمحت بلاش تغير مسار الحوار
احنا خلصنا من النقطه دي ودخلنا في الجد
 وغيرنا الموضوع*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

*ميرسي سمير لتفهمك
*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *وكمان لو سمحت بلاش تغير مسار الحوار*
> *احنا خلصنا من النقطه دي ودخلنا في الجد*
> *وغيرنا الموضوع*


 
opps tht was a hint for me too sorry i didnt mean it i was asking sha2awa whats going on here and then I got to the point and I talked about harassment  
sorry if I ruined the topic a little bit without knowing


----------



## Samir poet (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *ميرسي سمير لتفهمك
> *


لالالا
ولايهمك اختى مفيش بين الاخوات شكر
واحب اقدملك فيديو
كيف تتدافع المراة عن نفسها
عندما يتحرش بها احد
حد لا تقولى لى انى خرجت عن سياق الموضوع
ادى الرابط
http://www.alqudseyes.com/embed/10467/كيف-تدافع-المراه-عن-نفسها-شد-الشعر
واتمنى انويعجبك


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> opps tht was a hint for me too sorry i didnt mean it i was asking sha2awa whats going on here and then I got to the point and I talked about harassment
> sorry if I ruined the topic a little bit without knowing



*لا يا جميل انا مش بقصدك خالص
انتي من حقك تعرفي احنا بنحكي علي ايه 

انا بس بوضح لسمير ان مدام موضوع خلص 
يبقي بلاش نعيده تاني
ومفيش داعي للاسف
لانك مش عملتي شئ يستحق الاسف*

*انا اللي بعتذر لسوء الفهم دا*
*منوره يا جميل*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *لا يا جميل انا مش بقصدك خالص*
> *انتي من حقك تعرفي احنا بنحكي علي ايه *
> 
> *انا بس بوضح لسمير ان مدام موضوع خلص *
> ...


 
thank you you so cute


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> thank you you so cute



*هناخد تريقة للصبح من الشباب بسبب سو كيوت دى :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هناخد تريقة للصبح من الشباب بسبب سو كيوت دى :smile01*


 hehehehe why
there are not allowed to be here anyway 
sa7
مش هنا الحرملك بردو:ura1:


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *كلامك مظبوط
> 
> بس تقدري تقوليلي كام حاله تحرش فعلي وعلني
> قدام الناس وشهود كمان اتعمل بيها محاضر
> ...


أنآ عآرفة إن آلموضوع غير مألوف على مجتمعنآ .. إللى بيدين آلمرأهـ بدون حتى أى تفكير 
لكن دآ مآيمنعش إن لك شئ بدآية
ومآ ضآع حق ورآؤهـ مطآلب

دآ غير إن آلمحآضر ووعى آلبنت فى آلدفآع عن نفسهآ هيشتغلوآ كـ رآدع يقلل شوية من تصرفآتهم آلهمجية 
لإنهم هيحسوآ إنهآ قآدرة على موآجهتهم 

( *طبعاً كل دآ بيخص حآلآت آلتحرش وآلتطآول على آلبنت مش مجرد معآكسآت *)

​


Angel.Eyes قال:


> guys
> مفيش قوانين حتي لو كانت حديد هتقدر تعمل حاجة
> التغير لازم يكون نابع من الاشخاص نفسهم
> الانسان من وهو صغير لازم يتعلم ان الشارع ليه احترامو وان الناس في الشارع ليهم خصوصيتهم وان انتهاك الخصوصية جريمة ليس لها اى مبرر
> ...


طبيعى إنهـ مش هيغيرهآ لإن آللعبة عجبآهـ :smile01

*كلآمكـ سليم يآ آنجل*
لكن لمآ هو مش هيغيرهآ .. يبقى أنآ بقى أحآول أتصدى ليهـ بآلشكل آلمتآح ليآ 




  *.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> طبيعى إنهـ مش هيغيرهآ لإن آللعبة عجبآهـ :smile01​
> *كلآمكـ سليم يآ آنجل*
> لكن لمآ هو مش هيغيرهآ .. يبقى أنآ بقى أحآول أتصدى ليهـ بآلشكل آلمتآح ليآ ​
> 
> ...


 
كلامك مظبوط تتصدي ليها الان بالطرق المتاحة الان 
التغيير مش هيحصل في الاجيال الكبيرة الامل في الاجيال الصغيرة ياسيكرت


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كلامك مظبوط تتصدي ليها الان بالطرق المتاحة الان
> التغيير مش هيحصل في الاجيال الكبيرة الامل في الاجيال الصغيرة ياسيكرت


صح يآ قمر
بس إنتِ بتلمحى لإننآ عجزنآ ولآ أيه ههههههـ  :t23:




  *.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> صح يآ قمر
> 
> بس إنتِ بتلمحى لإننآ عجزنآ ولآ أيه ههههههـ :t23:​ *.،*


 
لا بعد الشر البنات مبيزدوش ابدا عن عشرين سنة ههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2012)

> اي امرأة او فتاة خصوصاً لو غير مسلمة...هي في خطر طالما تعيش في مجتمع اسلامي....
> 
> اصل المشكلة كلها هو نظرة الرجال المسلمين للمرأة وخصوصاً غير المسلم


ة
ليه يا طيب وايش شايفنا؟ ناكل البشر؟ شو يعني كلامك مافي جرائم تحرش وقتل واغتصاب بنات الا عند المسلمين ؟ في بلدنا اخر احصائيه تقول عايشين في دبي مية الف عائله انجليزيه ماكلين شاربين وعايشين فيها تظن ان اذا كان مجتمعنا خطر بيعيشون فيه؟ متى بتعرف ان الجرائم  في كل المجتمعات بغض النظر عن ديانتها وين تنصحهم يروحون؟ هات لي بلد فيها أمن وامان ولا تحط لي مثال اوربا وغيره لان هناك الاغتصاب والقتل منتشر وذنبها على جبينها اللي تتاخر خارج البيت بعد الساعه الثمانيه المساء وفي شتاء بعد ما تغرب الشمس





. وايش رايكم نتكلم مواقفكم مع الحراميه كم مره تعرضتي لسرقه وشفتي شنطتك اعز ما تملكين تنخطف وانتي مو قادره تسوين شئ.. من االشجاعه فيكم اللي قدرت تسترجع شنطها من الحرامي مو لازم الشنطه خبرينا اي سرقه تعرضتي لها


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> . وايش رايكم نتكلم مواقفكم مع الحراميه كم مره تعرضتي لسرقه وشفتي شنطتك اعز ما تملكين تنخطف وانتي مو قادره تسوين شئ.. من االشجاعه فيكم اللي قدرت تسترجع شنطها من الحرامي مو لازم الشنطه خبرينا اي سرقه تعرضتي لها


 
اشلون احب لهجتكم انا شرايك تعلميني
انا شخصيا متعرضش للموقف ده قبل ولو اتعرضت اعتقد من الخضة هتسمر في مكاني


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2012)

هلا انجل من عيوني اعلمك .. زين انتي ماتعرضتي لسرقه الحمد الله.. بس مافي حواليك حد تعرض لسرقه من الاهل.. مصره اطلع منك موقف هههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​ بخاااف جدااا من الحراميه بس مش اتعرضت لموقف سرقه 
داانا لو خطف شنطتي هبكي واقوله ربنا يسامحك ههههه

بس في موقف حصل مع واحده كدا
كانت ماشيه في الشارع ولابسه سلسله ذهب 
وجهه الحرامي خطف السلسله وجري 
فقالت ليه دي ذهب صيني ياحمار ههههه
فاسب السلسله وقلها خدي ورماها علي الارض وجري 
 ولكن السلسله كانت ذهب حقيقي هههههه
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2012)

بقولكم على اول موقف سرقه تعرضت له وانا كنت السبب فيه وكنت بروح فيها لولا رحمة ولطف ربي بي غير كذا كنت بكون في خبر كان... وحصل في لندن بعيد عن اهلي وماخبرتهم لليوم لاني السبب فيه .. كنت راجعه البيت متأخره  شوي ولما بغيت اطلع مفاتيح البيبان اكتشفت اني ضيعتهم وين؟ مادري... شغلت مخي وايش اسوي في ذا الليل ياربي واشتغل مخي بغباء .. لفيت على البيت ودخلت من باب الجاردن وكسرت دريشة المطبخ وطحت منها لداخل فرحانه بخيبتي على اساس اني مسويه انجاز بعد ما ارتحت شوي بدايت اخاف وافكر اشلون بنام ليله ودريشه المطبخ محطمتها وعشان انام لازم اصعد فوق واذا صعدت ونمت بغرفتي مابحس باحد اذا دخل علي قام مخي اشتغل مره ثانيه سحبت كرسي و مع لا بتوبي وقلت بسهر مو نايمه بالمره وتلفوني بيدي واذا حسيت بحركه بهرب من الباب  سهرت الى ساعه اربع الصبح وبعدين مليت وحاشني نعاس والشيطان يوسوس لي ماعليكي النهار طلع ومافي احد راح يجي هذه الحزه روحي نامي.. رحت صعدت فوق وسكرت بابي ونمت الى العصر  من التعب لما صحيت كانت المفاجآه البيت مسرووووق دخلو من الشباك  واخذو كل اللي يقدرو عليه انا اول ما شفت المنظر المكركب هربت طلعت بره وبعدين ضحكت على نفسي اهرب من شو وهم دخلو من زمان
بلغت  الشرطه وكذا واخر شئ عرفت ان الحراميه كانو عيال صغار بتوع المنطقه اللي يتاجرون بالمسروقات حمدت ربي انهم ما طلعو حراميه محترفين وحمدت ربي ان ما صابني مكروه.. ذا كان درس لي ما اتهور واشغل مخي بغباء وطيش بس ذيك الايام ماكنت اعرف قدر وقيمة الحياه سبحان الله كلما نكبر شوي نعرف قيمة الحياه ونخاف على انفسنا   ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2012)

بنت الكنيسه .. هذا حرامي محترم تلاقينه محتاج غصب عنه سرق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

*لا انا متحطيتش فى موقف انى اتسرق شنظة بحالها .. هى مرة واحدة ملقيتش المحفظة .. كان فيها 9 كارنيهات و البطاقة الشخصية :giveup: و مبلغ بسيط ميكملش 100 جنيه ... المصيبة انى عشان اطلع الكارنيهات اتذليت و كان وقتها كل سكشن فى الكلية بكارنيه خاص شوفت كام يوم ذل غير عادى محدش راضى يدخلنى السكاشن و اوقات الامن برا ميرضاش يدخلنى و كانت حوسة :thnk0001:*


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بقولكم على اول موقف سرقه تعرضت له وانا كنت السبب فيه وكنت بروح فيها لولا رحمة ولطف ربي بي غير كذا كنت بكون في خبر كان... وحصل في لندن بعيد عن اهلي وماخبرتهم لليوم لاني السبب فيه .. كنت راجعه البيت متأخره  شوي ولما بغيت اطلع مفاتيح البيبان اكتشفت اني ضيعتهم وين؟ مادري... شغلت مخي وايش اسوي في ذا الليل ياربي واشتغل مخي بغباء .. لفيت على البيت ودخلت من باب الجاردن وكسرت دريشة المطبخ وطحت منها لداخل فرحانه بخيبتي على اساس اني مسويه انجاز بعد ما ارتحت شوي بدايت اخاف وافكر اشلون بنام ليله ودريشه المطبخ محطمتها وعشان انام لازم اصعد فوق واذا صعدت ونمت بغرفتي مابحس باحد اذا دخل علي قام مخي اشتغل مره ثانيه سحبت كرسي و مع لا بتوبي وقلت بسهر مو نايمه بالمره وتلفوني بيدي واذا حسيت بحركه بهرب من الباب  سهرت الى ساعه اربع الصبح وبعدين مليت وحاشني نعاس والشيطان يوسوس لي ماعليكي النهار طلع ومافي احد راح يجي هذه الحزه روحي نامي.. رحت صعدت فوق وسكرت بابي ونمت الى العصر  من التعب لما صحيت كانت المفاجآه البيت مسرووووق دخلو من الشباك  واخذو كل اللي يقدرو عليه انا اول ما شفت المنظر المكركب هربت طلعت بره وبعدين ضحكت على نفسي اهرب من شو وهم دخلو من زمان
> بلغت  الشرطه وكذا واخر شئ عرفت ان الحراميه كانو عيال صغار بتوع المنطقه اللي يتاجرون بالمسروقات حمدت ربي انهم ما طلعو حراميه محترفين وحمدت ربي ان ما صابني مكروه.. ذا كان درس لي ما اتهور واشغل مخي بغباء وطيش بس ذيك الايام ماكنت اعرف قدر وقيمة الحياه سبحان الله كلما نكبر شوي نعرف قيمة الحياه ونخاف على انفسنا   ..



اوه....طب الحمد لله ربنا ستر عليكي وما اصابك اذى...

بس عندي سؤال....في الخارج عادة تكون الابواب سهلة الفتح، إلا لو اغلقتها بالمفتاح...
فكيف خرجت وصار الباب مغلق ومو معك مفتاح؟


----------



## oesi no (17 أغسطس 2012)

المصطبة دى سو كيوت


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

محظوظه ياشقاوه ..انا  مرت علي فتره كنت عباره عن مال سايب اتعرض لسرقه الى ان قلت بس تلفونات ما تبقاش عندي كثير شنطي وتنسرق كم مره انسرقت ما تتخيلين وكلو بسبب اهمالي احطها جنبي وانسى.. بس تعلمت واصبحت اكثر حرص


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> محظوظه ياشقاوه ..انا  مرت علي فتره كنت عباره عن مال سايب اتعرض لسرقه الى ان قلت بس تلفونات ما تبقاش عندي كثير شنطي وتنسرق كم مره انسرقت ما تتخيلين وكلو بسبب اهمالي احطها جنبي وانسى.. بس تعلمت واصبحت اكثر حرص



*طب الحمد لله انك اتعلمتى.. انا فى الغالب مش بنسى شنطى و حاجاتى بس هموت و اعرف المحفظة دى راحت فين مستحيل تكون ضاعت دى وش اتسرقت *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

الله يسلمك



> في الخارج عادة تكون الابواب سهلة الفتح، إلا لو اغلقتها بالمفتاح..


.
فعلا الباب اغلقته بالمفتاح وصار مغلق


> فكيف خرجت وصار الباب مغلق ومو معك مفتاح؟


غلقت الباب واخذت المفتاح وضيعته ودخلت من شباك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع لذيذ


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

انا اتعرضت للسرقه انهارده يا بنات


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انا اتعرضت للسرقه انهارده يا بنات



او ماي!!

النهاردة النهاردة؟

خير حصل ايه؟ والمهم انت كويسة؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> او ماي!!
> 
> النهاردة النهاردة؟
> 
> خير حصل ايه؟ والمهم انت كويسة؟



اه انهارده انهارده
اتشرقت الشنطه بتاعت مامتي واحنا ماشيين سوا
مفيش 
يدوب موبيلها وفلوس بس مش كتير 
اتسرقت وماما بالف خير نشكر ربنا 
انا زي القرده اطمن
هههههههههههههه


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

حمد الله ع السلامة

طب تفاصيل اكتر بقى


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

كنا مروحين للبيت شابين علي متور ( متوسكل ) 
شدوا الشنطه وجريوا 
ملحقناهمش ولا حتي لمحنا اي رقم للمتور 
ولا غيره 
بطمن علي والدتي لقيتها بخير بس دراعها اتعور تعويره بسيطه 
بس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

الحمد الله على سلامتك.. الله يعوض على الوالده ان شاء الله والحمد الله مادام امك سلمت أهم شيء يد الوالدة سليمة وما صابها شئ المبايل بداله ميه
حسبي الله عليهم تدرين اهم شئ المبايل مو متسيف فيه صور والشنطه مافيها مفاتيح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> حمد الله ع السلامة
> 
> طب تفاصيل اكتر بقى


 
 والنبي حته للبنوتات 
روح ع مصطبتكو النايمه اللي نفسك تلاقي شاب يرد عليك  :smile01


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> والنبي حته للبنوتات
> روح ع مصطبتكو النايمه اللي نفسك تلاقي شاب يرد عليك  :smile01



كسفوني الله يكسفهم!


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الحمد الله على سلامتك.. الله يعوض على الوالده ان شاء الله والحمد الله مادام امك سلمت أهم شيء يد الوالدة سليمة وما صابها شئ المبايل بداله ميه
> حسبي الله عليهم تدرين اهم شئ المبايل مو متسيف فيه صور والشنطه مافيها مفاتيح


ميرسي :t23:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2012)

> كسفوني الله يكسفهم!



خليك هنا والله المكان يسع الكل واي احد عايز يشارك ياهلا فيه بلا رجال بلا نساء نحن من مشجعي الاختلاط هههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> خليك هنا والله المكان يسع الكل واي احد عايز يشارك ياهلا فيه بلا رجال بلا نساء نحن من مشجعي الاختلاط هههههه


 هههههههههههه
هو ده الكلام


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

وانا من اكبر مشجعي الاختلاط على فكرة


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
انت وصلتوا للسرقه كمان


فكرتوني اول مره واخر مره
اتسرق فيها

كنت راجعه من الشغل وكنت لسه جايبه فون جديد وغالي
انا دايما من عادتي وانا نازله من شغلي
 احط الفون في جيبي واشغل السماعات واسمع ترانيم

المره دي بقي حطيته في الشنطه في اول جيب
وفتحت اطلع الفلوس للسواق
وفجاه مش لاقيه الفون وكانه فص ملح وداب
والناس تتدور في العربيه
ومن خيبتي مش كنت حافظه رقم فوني
ولما افتكرته وحد من العربيه رن عليه قالي مقفول

بصراحه اتضايقت جداااااااااا وبقيت قاعده في العربيه حزينه
لدرجه نسيت محطتي بس السواق طلع كويس ورجعني معاه تاني
لمحطتي
بس شكله كان عارف الحراميه اللي عملتها فيا
وقالي ممكن اوديكي لحد بيتها
 لو انتي متاكده ان الست اللي كانت جانبك
هي اللي سرقتك
انا خوفت منه وقولت دي لعبه 
وقولته لا شكرا لو عرفت تجيبه ليك حلاوه كبيره جدا

وطبعا ولا الهواء


وكانت اخر مره احط فون في شطنتي تاني
اي حاجه مهمه في جيبي علي طول


*


----------



## white.angel (17 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه انا لو حد فكر يسرق شنطتى*
*هيرجعهالى ويحطلى فيها فلوس تبرع*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*فلوسى كلها بتبقى فى جيوبى .... والموبايل فى جيبى*
*الشنطه فيها مناديل وكتب وورق*
*يعنى لو سرقها هيريحنى منها D:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه انا لو حد فكر يسرق شنطتى*
> *هيرجعهالى ويحطلى فيها فلوس تبرع*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*صدقيني كدا اسلم حل لاي بنت
فلوسها وموبايلها والبطاقه في جيبها
والحاجات التانيه سهل امرها*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه انا لو حد فكر يسرق شنطتى*
> *هيرجعهالى ويحطلى فيها فلوس تبرع*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


ههههههههـ
تيب وإللى بيحط آلموبآيل فى أيدهـ تجنباً للسرقة
*يقوم هو إللى مضيعهـ كل **شويه *:new6:

أصل مش بلآقى ليهـ مكآن فى جيبى علشآن كبير 


أممممم
*أنآ تآريخى مع آلسرقة قديم شوية :(

* وأنآ فى أبتدآئى كآن كل يوم يتسرق مصروفى و أحيآنآ آلسآندوتشآت *(* مع إنى كنت بفرح علشآن خلصت منهآ مآ علينآ *)*
آلموضوع أستمر فترهـ وأنآ كل يوم أخبيهم فى مكآن جديد وبردو يتسرقوآ 
لغآية مآ قولت للميس وعملت كمين للشنطة وطلعت بنت زميلتى سآيكو وبتطلع عقدهآ فيآ :t19:

*.،*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

_هههههههههههه_
_وعملتي ايه فيها؟؟؟_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

_انا عندي موضوع للنقاش يابنانيت بس موضوع جريئ وبناتي جداا
قولتي ايه يا ست نفين...
وممنوع دخول الجنس الخشن.._.​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _انا عندي موضوع للنقاش يابنانيت بس موضوع جريئ وبناتي جداا
> قولتي ايه يا ست نفين...
> وممنوع دخول الجنس الخشن.._.​



*لالا مبيعرفوش معنى الممنوع دول 

مهما قولنا هما راشقين .. اذا كانو فى الميكب قاعدين مراقبيينا ماحال لو موضوع بناتى و جرئ .. مش هتلاقى ردود غير من الشباب :new6:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _هههههههههههه_
> _وعملتي ايه فيها؟؟؟_​


*آلميس* بقى قآمت بآلوآجب :mus13:​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالا مبيعرفوش معنى الممنوع دول
> 
> مهما قولنا هما راشقين .. اذا كانو فى الميكب قاعدين مراقبيينا ماحال لو موضوع بناتى و جرئ .. مش هتلاقى ردود غير من الشباب :new6:*


ههههههههـ
*صح إحنآ نكهربلهم آلتوبيكـ*
أو نرش "* آنتى شبآب *" ... :new6:

 
 
  *.،*​​


----------



## Samir poet (17 أغسطس 2012)

هاااااااااااااااااى
اناجيت يا بنات
اى مساعدة
انافى الخدمةاهو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالا مبيعرفوش معنى الممنوع دول *
> 
> *مهما قولنا هما راشقين .. اذا كانو فى الميكب قاعدين مراقبيينا ماحال لو موضوع بناتى و جرئ .. مش هتلاقى ردود غير من الشباب :new6:*


 هههههههه
عندك حق يا شقاوة
نجرب بقى يمكن يصمتو مع اني شاكه هههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هاااااااااااااااااى
> اناجيت يا بنات
> اى مساعدة
> انافى الخدمةاهو


 هههههههههههه
لسه مش ابتدينا يا عبد الراشق


----------



## Samir poet (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لسه مش ابتدينا يا عبد الراشق


هههههههههههههه
بلا عبد الراشق
بلا عبد الواحد
بلاعبد السوبعمية
وخمسين اى خدمة
انا مخود فى الخمة
يادميل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آلميس* بقى قآمت بآلوآجب :mus13:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لسه مش ابتدينا يا عبد الراشق



مش لايقة عليه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش لايقة عليه


 ههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك مبتنساااااااش


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك مبتنساااااااش



مش حكاية مبنساش
بس البيع له ناسه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش حكاية مبنساش
> بس البيع له ناسه


 احمممممممممممممممم....
طب يلا من هنا بدل موضوع البنات يبوظ
سلامو  عليكم بقى


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _انا عندي موضوع للنقاش يابنانيت بس موضوع جريئ وبناتي جداا
> قولتي ايه يا ست نفين...
> وممنوع دخول الجنس الخشن.._.​



*ابعتيه في رساله خاصه طيب
لو ينفع اقولك انزلي بيه
وسيبك من الشباب مش هنعرف نخلص منهم
ناس حشريه وبيظلموا البنات 
هههههههههههههههههههه*

*ياما بقي نخلي روك يطردهم لحد ما نخلص رغي
ونغطي الموضوع بكام موضوع تانين

ونخليه يرجعهم تاني :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> البنات دول حبايبي



 يبقى سيبك من ردودي وخليك ف حالك 
:mus13::mus13:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يبقى سيبك من ردودي وخليك ف خالك
> :mus13::mus13:



l
v





Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> البيع له ناسه



I just said


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> l
> v
> 
> 
> ...


 منا بحب اثبت كلامك طالما اتقال وانت عارف هههه
في مصطبه رجاليه موضوع كده شابع نوم روح ناقش فيه موضوع البيعه ده:smil15:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منا بحب اثبت كلامك طالما اتقال وانت عارف هههه
> في مصطبه رجاليه موضوع كده شابع نوم روح ناقش فيه موضوع البيعه ده:smil15:



perfidious


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> perfidious


 أ....


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أغسطس 2012)

*هاااا فين الجديد يا بنانيييت *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هاااا فين الجديد يا بنانيييت *


 جيييتي  ف وقتك حضرتك
مشي كيرلس وانا اانزل الجديد


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منا بحب اثبت كلامك طالما اتقال وانت عارف هههه
> في مصطبه رجاليه موضوع كده شابع نوم روح ناقش فيه موضوع البيعه ده:smil15:



I HAVE just said


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

سوري قصدت اقتبس مشاركة كيرلس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *ابعتيه في رساله خاصه طيب*
> *لو ينفع اقولك انزلي بيه*
> *وسيبك من الشباب مش هنعرف نخلص منهم*
> *ناس حشريه وبيظلموا البنات *
> ...


 ونعمه الافكاااااارر ههههههههههه
حاضر هبعت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

هسال اانا المره دي 
هل الحب حرام ولا غلط 
في فتره الجامعه وكده 
وهل لو طلب منك حبيبك تقابليه هترضي 
وهل كمان هتتكلمي معاه فون وكده ولا هتعملي ايه معاه


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هسال اانا المره دي
> هل الحب حرام ولا غلط
> في فتره الجامعه وكده
> وهل لو طلب منك حبيبك تقابليه هترضي
> وهل كمان هتتكلمي معاه فون وكده ولا هتعملي ايه معاه



ممكن سؤال بس؟ ازاي هيبقى حبيبك وانتي لسه ما قابلتيهوش اصلاً؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2012)

بجد فكرة رائعة فكرة المصطبة النسائية دى ​


----------



## ponponayah (17 أغسطس 2012)

فكرة الموضوع حلوة اوى 
متابعه​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> ممكن سؤال بس؟ ازاي هيبقى حبيبك وانتي لسه ما قابلتيهوش اصلاً؟



لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش الفكره اقصد بالمقابله الخروج معاه وكده زي الخطيب يعني
مش مقابلته العاديه زي اي حد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هسال اانا المره دي
> هل الحب حرام ولا غلط
> في فتره الجامعه وكده
> وهل لو طلب منك حبيبك تقابليه هترضي
> وهل كمان هتتكلمي معاه فون وكده ولا هتعملي ايه معاه



*حرام ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مفيش حاجة حرام .. تقصدى لا يليق 

الحب لا يليق برضه لا .. الحب يليق و جدًا 
اللعب بالمشاعر هو اللى لا يليق .. تفرقى بين الحب و اللعب بالمشاعر ازاى دة حوار لوحده

لكن الحب لازم يتكلل بالارتباط .. و الا هيكون ايه هدفه ؟؟ مفيش حب بلا هدف .. مفيش حب فى الضلمة .. الحب لازم يكون فى النور .. لازم اهلك يكونو عارفين عشان متحسيش انك بتعملى حاجة غلط .. 

فى سن جامعة الحب صح ولا غلط .. يعتمد على درجة نضوجك .. فيه ناس بعد التخرج و بيبقو غير ناضجين و ممكن تكونى لسة فى جامعة و ناضجة دة اختلاف فكرى و استعداد نفسى .. خصوصا ان الحب مش ايام وردى و بس لا مسئولية و ارتباط و حفاظ على اسم الراجل اللى هترتبطى بيه ... 

تقابليه لوحدكم .. لو اهلك موافقين .. تكلميه فون .. برضه لو اهلك موافقين .. الموضوع يعتمد ان كل حاجة بتحصل تكون معروفة مش بتستخبى و انتى بتحبيه لاى سبب *


----------



## white.angel (17 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هسال اانا المره دي
> هل الحب حرام ولا غلط
> في فتره الجامعه وكده
> وهل لو طلب منك حبيبك تقابليه هترضي
> وهل كمان هتتكلمي معاه فون وكده ولا هتعملي ايه معاه


*الحب حرام ؟؟؟*
*دة ربنا بيحب ورومانسى جداً ... يبقى حرام ازاى بقى *

*حبيبتى احنا دايماً بقينا نربط الحب بالشهوه الرخيصه عشان كدة بنشوفه حرام 
وغلط وعيب ... **انما الحب اسمى معنى فى الوجود كله .... دة ربنا لجة حب *

*وبخصوص الجامعه ... ايه المشكله لما تبقى ناضجه وهو مسئول وتحبوا بعض 
"فى النور" ويبقى فى علاقه بينكم ... وترتبطوا .. او ماترتبطوش يمكن بعد 
ما تتعرفى عليه اكترتكتشفى انه مش مناسب *

*طالما بتصارحى اهلك .. او "مامتك" على الاقل بكل شئ ... وهى عارفه 
ولانها واثقه انك انسانه ناضجه ومش هتغلطى ايه المانع ... 
من مقابلات وتليفونات ... *

*انما الحب الحرام والغلط .. هو الحب اللى بينتج منه الشهوه والنجاسه .. 
وساعتها دة ميبقاش حب ..... دة يبقى ظلم للحب *​


----------



## dawquinas (17 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الحب حرام ؟؟؟*
> *دة ربنا بيحب ورومانسى جداً ... يبقى حرام ازاى بقى *
> 
> *حبيبتى احنا دايماً بقينا نربط الحب بالشهوه الرخيصه عشان كدة بنشوفه حرام
> ...



لو كنت اقدر ادي تقييم كنت اديت على طول....كلام اكتر من رائع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 أغسطس 2012)

شقاوه وويت ردين احلي من بعض 
يا قمرات ايه الروعه دي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

الحب مو حرام الخربطه فيه هو الحرام
ولكن كله يعتمد على ذكاء ومخ البنت
اللي تعرف تفرق بين الشخص الجاد والغير جاد

افتح موضوع ولا حتكملو الحب  ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> افتح موضوع ولا حتكملو الحب  ؟



*افتحى يفتحها عليكى ربنا :new6:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

ياحيا الله شقاوه

اليوم الصبح كنت اطالع برنامج على تلفزيون يتكلم عن حيوان عجل البحر
وكان الكلام كله مركز على الام .. الام تحمل صغارها وتضعهم بكل ألم ومعاناه تشوفها والذكر قاعد ماله شغل وبعد كذا تدخل الام البحر خمسة ايام وتغيب عشان تاكل وتخزن وترضعه وهو الصغير تايه وترجع له وتنادي عليه عشان ترضعه وتبدا تعلمه اختبارات البحر واشلون يقدر يعتمد على نفسه... السؤال هنا اللي جنني وايش فايدتهم الذكور من الحيوانات والبشر عشان العيال يحملون اساميهم ليش نحن ما نقدر نسجلهم باسماءنا ؟  فكرو يا بنات علينا الحمل والولاده والنفاس والرضاعه شقاءنا مضاعف


----------



## white.angel (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياحيا الله شقاوه
> 
> اليوم الصبح كنت اطالع برنامج على تلفزيون يتكلم عن حيوان عجل البحر
> وكان الكلام كله مركز على الام .. الام تحمل صغارها وتضعهم بكل ألم ومعاناه تشوفها والذكر قاعد ماله شغل وبعد كذا تدخل الام البحر خمسة ايام وتغيب عشان تاكل وتخزن وترضعه وهو الصغير تايه وترجع له وتنادي عليه عشان ترضعه وتبدا تعلمه اختبارات البحر واشلون يقدر يعتمد على نفسه... السؤال هنا اللي جنني وايش فايدتهم الذكور من الحيوانات والبشر عشان العيال يحملون اساميهم ليش نحن ما نقدر نسجلهم باسماءنا ؟  فكرو يا بنات علينا الحمل والولاده والنفاس والرضاعه شقاءنا مضاعف


*نفسى جوزى هو اللى يخلف ... *
*عشان الموضوع شكله مؤلم اوى :shutup22:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

وايت والله ما يقدرون يتحملون ألم الدوره الشهريه تظني انهم يحتملو آلم الولاده؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياحيا الله شقاوه
> 
> اليوم الصبح كنت اطالع برنامج على تلفزيون يتكلم عن حيوان عجل البحر
> وكان الكلام كله مركز على الام .. الام تحمل صغارها وتضعهم بكل ألم ومعاناه تشوفها والذكر قاعد ماله شغل وبعد كذا تدخل الام البحر خمسة ايام وتغيب عشان تاكل وتخزن وترضعه وهو الصغير تايه وترجع له وتنادي عليه عشان ترضعه وتبدا تعلمه اختبارات البحر واشلون يقدر يعتمد على نفسه... السؤال هنا اللي جنني وايش فايدتهم الذكور من الحيوانات والبشر عشان العيال يحملون اساميهم ليش نحن ما نقدر نسجلهم باسماءنا ؟  فكرو يا بنات علينا الحمل والولاده والنفاس والرضاعه شقاءنا مضاعف



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياريتنى ما قولتلك افتحى .. بقولك افتحى موضوع مش تفتحى علينا ابواب جهنم :new6:

طب خلاص احنا نولِد  و هما يرضّعو :59: .. حضرتك سُنة الحياة كدة .. و المفروض وظيفة الراجل الحماية و التعب و العمل .. مفترض هو مصدر الامان .. دة دوره الطبيعى فى الدنيا .. و احنا الحمل و الرضاعة و تكونى ماما .. و انا بصراحة معنديش استعداد اتنازل عن دورى كأم حتى لو بالتعب 

و بعدين هنتناقش التركيبة التشريحية و الفسيولوجية للراجل ؟ انتو هتموتونى ناقصة عمر بسبب مواضيعكم :t19:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

شقاوه انا عارفه الموضوع كله وعارفه ان البذره له والمراه مستقبل من مكوناتها ايضا يتكون الطفل وان لا تكاثر باحدهما دون الاخر.. لكن هو مجرد شئ خطر في بالي مجرد ما اتذكر وايش كثر يعانون الاناث


----------



## white.angel (18 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياريتنى ما قولتلك افتحى .. بقولك افتحى موضوع مش تفتحى علينا ابواب جهنم :new6:
> 
> طب خلاص احنا نولِد  و هما يرضّعو :59: .. حضرتك سُنة الحياة كدة .. و المفروض وظيفة الراجل الحماية و التعب و العمل .. مفترض هو مصدر الامان .. دة دوره الطبيعى فى الدنيا .. و احنا الحمل و الرضاعة و تكونى ماما .. و انا بصراحة معنديش استعداد اتنازل عن دورى كأم حتى لو بالتعب
> 
> و بعدين هنتناقش التركيبة التشريحية و الفسيولوجية للراجل ؟ انتو هتموتونى ناقصة عمر بسبب مواضيعكم :t19:*


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*حد قالك تفتحيها .... :t19:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

ليه يا بنات هو الموضوع عيب ولا حرام  ولاده يعتبر على تجاوز على حقوقهم


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياحيا الله شقاوه
> 
> اليوم الصبح كنت اطالع برنامج على تلفزيون يتكلم عن حيوان عجل البحر
> وكان الكلام كله مركز على الام .. الام تحمل صغارها وتضعهم بكل ألم ومعاناه تشوفها والذكر قاعد ماله شغل وبعد كذا تدخل الام البحر خمسة ايام وتغيب عشان تاكل وتخزن وترضعه وهو الصغير تايه وترجع له وتنادي عليه عشان ترضعه وتبدا تعلمه اختبارات البحر واشلون يقدر يعتمد على نفسه... السؤال هنا اللي جنني وايش فايدتهم الذكور من الحيوانات والبشر عشان العيال يحملون اساميهم ليش نحن ما نقدر نسجلهم باسماءنا ؟  فكرو يا بنات علينا الحمل والولاده والنفاس والرضاعه شقاءنا مضاعف



بسبب الارث البشري القديم (والسييء) قبل الحضارة الغربية، حيث كان الرجال يستقوون على النساء


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

ياليل التخاريف .. الحين الابناء ينسبون الى اباءهم بسبب الارث قديم؟ اي ارث هذا؟


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياليل التخاريف .. الحين الابناء ينسبون الى اباءهم بسبب الارث قديم؟ اي ارث هذا؟



التاريخ الإنساني كله حتى قيام الحركات النسائية في الغرب في القرون ال3 الاخيرة

ونعم...فقبل ذلك كان البشر من الهمجية (ولازالت شعوب كثيرة كذلك) بحيث يستقوى القوي على الضعيف...ومن ضمن الفئات المستضعفة النساء....

لهذا كانت النساء تؤخذ سبايا في الحروب مثلاً (شيء تحرمه القوانين العلمانية الجديدة)

ولهذا فنداء المسلمين في مصر مثلاً بأن الديمقراطية هي فرض رأي الاغلبية ليس صحيحاً....لان الاغلبية منذ التاريخ تفرض سطوتها على الاقليات الاضعف....بينما الديمقراطية هي ضمان عدم الجور على اي حق من حقوق الاقليات....

ونعم....منذ فجر التاريخ وحتى القرن 19، كان الرجال دائماً ياخذون حقوقاً اكثر من النساء والمجتمعات ذكورية....ولهذا تظهر الامثلة مثل "ظل رجل ولا ظل حائط"

وتسمية الابن ونسبه للاب دوناً عن الابن هو من ضمن هذا الميراث...وكذلك قيام الزوجة بكافة الاعمال المنزلية وتربية الاطفال

كل هذه هي ارث لازال موجوداً من ايام انسان الكهوف


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

طيب وعلى كذا ليش الحضاره الغربيه ما اعطت المراه حق انتساب طفلها لها ؟


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طيب وعلى كذا ليش الحضاره الغربيه ما اعطت المراه حق انتساب طفلها لها ؟



هي تنسبه للام فعلاً...

فكما تعرفين ان في الخارج يستخدم اسم العائلة....

وهم ينسبون المولود لاسم عائلة الام....إلا لو اتفقت مع الاب على ذلك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> هي تنسبه للام فعلاً...
> 
> فكما تعرفين ان في الخارج يستخدم اسم العائلة....
> 
> وهم ينسبون المولود لاسم عائلة الام....إلا لو اتفقت مع الاب على ذلك


_* بياخد اللتنين بس الاب الاول...*_


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

لا المولود بياخد الام....عشان ساعات بتكون مش متزوجة...

اصدقائي هنا (المتزوجين)...كانوا بيحتاجوا يؤكدوا الاول ويملوا طلب انه ينتسب للام


غير كده...

يظل الاسم مش مشكلة كبيرة لان المرأة اخدت كافة حقوقها....وكذلك يمكن ان ينسب الطفل لعائلة الام واعتقد اني شخصياً قابلت حالات كهذه ولكني لست متذكر....انا فقط متأكد انه ممكن


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

انا اشوف ان لليوم البنت الغربيه لما تتزوج تودع اسم ابوها وتنتسب لاسم زوجها.. وجاي تقول لي ان قامت الحضاره الغربيه...طب بلاش عيالها من باب اولى حضرتها تحتفظ باسم عايلتها...
بالنسبه لضعف الله خلق الكائنات كذا الذكر  في البشر او الحيوانات هو الاقوى مش بمزاجه ولامزاجها انما بحكمة الخالق.. 
بالنسبه لي الموضوع ماله علاقه بالارث او القوه او الضعف انما هو وظيفه مختصه بالرجال وهو صاحب البذره ... انا مش عايزه اشرح اكثر من كذا  علمياما الومك شقاوه لما هربتي ههههههه


 مو جايه ابحث عن الجواب .. هي كانت فكره نبغي نناقشها ... مو اكثر فلا تحمل همها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

> هي تنسبه للام فعلاً...
> فكما تعرفين ان في الخارج يستخدم اسم العائلة....


تنسبه لما تختلف معاه وتكرهه تغير اسمها واسم العيال الى اسم عائلتها.. غير كذا الشائع هو اسم الاب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> لا المولود بياخد الام....عشان ساعات بتكون مش متزوجة...
> 
> اصدقائي هنا (المتزوجين)...كانوا بيحتاجوا يؤكدوا الاول ويملوا طلب انه ينتسب للام
> 
> ...


 
 مظنش ف كل الدول ...انا هنا العكس اسم اللتنين والاب الاول...
يمكن عندك ع حسب الدوله...
في حالة غير المتزوجين لست متاكده لكن ع حسب علمي اللتنين برضو...
المهمممم مافي فرق في الاسم الاهم المسؤوليه ومن يبقى قدها


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

انا متأكد بالنسبة لكندا....وبالنسبة لباقي الدول الغربية متأكد بنسبة كبيرة لان نظام التسمية هو هو


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

وخلي بالك لو اصلاً الام مغيرة اسمها بعد الزواج فهم بياخدوا اسم الام اللي تصادف انه نفس اسم الاب...

لكن لو الاسم مختلف...سواء متزوجة او لا....هينسبوه لاسمها، إلا لو الاتنين تقدموا بطلب عكس كده


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

العوافي يا اهل الدار


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> وخلي بالك لو اصلاً الام مغيرة اسمها بعد الزواج فهم بياخدوا اسم الام اللي تصادف انه نفس اسم الاب...
> 
> لكن لو الاسم مختلف...سواء متزوجة او لا....هينسبوه لاسمها، إلا لو الاتنين تقدموا بطلب عكس كده


 
_*شككتني كده...:thnk0001:*_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> العوافي يا اهل الدار


 يا هلا منروه....


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

بنورك يا قمر
بتتكلموا في ياه بقي يا حلوين


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

هلا فوفو منوره اني ولوسينو ... وايش رايكم نغير الموضوع؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

انا مش عارفه ايه هو الموضوع يا هيفاء


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

فوفو شكلك نعسانه انا قلت وايش رايكم نغيره مو عن ايش يتكلم موضوع السابق

اقول  بكره العيد عندنا.. توه اخذت العيديه مقدما من الوالد والوالده .. وانتن بعد لازم تعيدون علي بالكلام مابغي ابغي فلوس.. يعني شقاوه تدفع الف جنيه وايت الفين نيفين ثلاث بنت الكنيسه خمس.. فوفو ست لوسينو سبع .. نيفيان تسع.. حبو عشر.. المجموعً=195000 جنيه ينطح جنيه .. ان شاء الله باكر المبلغ يكون جاهز واللي نسيتها تعتبر اني ذكرتها وكمان تقرقش جيبها
 واقبل التقسيط كمان  عشان تعرفون اني حنينه هههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههه
ماشي يا ستي 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا قمر
ويلا ادي قد ممم
ميهايه كويسه ( ميه جنيه )
؟؟؟


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيبة وبكل خير يا هيفاء....عيد سعيد


----------



## mero_engel (18 أغسطس 2012)

طيب نفتح موضوع جديد بقي 
لانه بجد الموضوع دا بيحيرني 
ايه رايكم في فكره انه يوم الزفاف 
بعد الاكليل في الكنيسه والرشم في الزيت 
بنطلع علي نادي ونهيس ونرقص وننسي قدسيه سر الزيجه 
هل دا يلق ولا لا يلق 
وانتوا هتعملو ايه في اليوم دا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نفتح موضوع جديد بقي
> لانه بجد الموضوع دا بيحيرني
> ايه رايكم في فكره انه يوم الزفاف
> بعد الاكليل في الكنيسه والرشم في الزيت
> ...


*طيب وليهـ مآيلقش* ..؟
حتى سر آلمعمودية أثنآؤهـ وبعدهـ بنفرح ونهيص للبيبى ..
آلفرحة مآتتنفيش مع آلقدسية

بس عن نفسى مش بقتنع* بآلمظآهر آلفآرغة وآلمبآلغة*
يعنى إنهم يبآلغوآ فى مظآهر آلفرحة وآلفستآن آللى من بآريس وآلتورتة من بنجلآديش :smile01
أو يكون آللبس غير لآئق بآلهيكل وآلكنيسة

وخصوصاً لمآ ظروفهم تكون محدودهـ ومع ذلكـ لآزم يبآلغوآ فى آلفرح مع إن بتبقى فيهـ أولويآت أهم 



*لكن آلفرحة بوجة عآم طبعاً لآزم يفرحوآ *.. 
علشآن حتى يستعدوآ للشقآء إللى جآى بعد كدهـ :59:
 
 

  *.،*​ 
​ 


​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *طيب وليهـ مآيلقش* ..؟
> حتى سر آلمعمودية أثنآؤهـ وبعدهـ بنفرح ونهيص للبيبى ..
> آلفرحة مآتتنفيش مع آلقدسية
> 
> ...


الفكره نفسها انه الرقص والهيصه بوجه عام لا يليق 
تخيل بقي بعد قدسيه سر زي سر الزيجه 
الفكره ما انا ممكن افرح باشكال كتيرررر بس بيكون فيه قدسيه 
مع العلم انا من الناس اللي بتفكر انها تعمل نادي وقاعه


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نفتح موضوع جديد بقي
> لانه بجد الموضوع دا بيحيرني
> ايه رايكم في فكره انه يوم الزفاف
> بعد الاكليل في الكنيسه والرشم في الزيت
> ...



*وهما لسه هايبقي فيهم نفس تاني
امال يوم الحنه دي ليه ؟


بعيد عن المظاهر والفرحه المطلوبه
انا مش بقول لحد متفرحش
بس اعتقد لا تليق رقص واغاني وهيصه
بعد قدسيه سر الزيجه وسماع الانجيل
صعبه شويه
اهي هي ساعه لربك وساعه لقلبك ولا ايه ؟

انا عن نفسي مش بحب كدا
*


----------



## Samir poet (18 أغسطس 2012)

ياجدعان
انتوفهمين
غلط
اساس
كل الحكاية
هو يوم فى العمر
هتحرموالناس من الفرح 
من ةالرقص
يبقى مبقش فرح ولا حنة
يعنى معنى
كلامكم دا
يبقى مفيش
غير الاكليل
وبعد كدا كل واحد 
يروح لى حالو
وارجع واقول 
هى ليلة فى العمر


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 مش فآهمة هو آلأغآنى وآلهيصة بوجه عآم هى إللى شآيفينهآ لآ تليق "* فى نظركم* " ..؟
لو كدهـ تبقى لآ تليق فى أى وقت وأى حآل بقى ...



لكن كتير بنكون حآضرين آلقدآس وسمعنآ آلأنجيل وأتنآولنآ كمآن
وبنروح نريح ونسمع ميوزكـ أو أغآنى أو نخرج ونهيس مع أصحآبنآ
*طآلمآ حآفظنآ على قدسية كلمة ربنآ وبيتهـ وأسرآرهـ آلمقدسهـ *إيهـ إللى يخلى آلتوآلى دآ مشكلة ..


  *.،*​ 
​ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ياجدعان
> انتوفهمين
> غلط
> اساس
> ...



*انت اللي فهمت ردنا غلط
احنا بنقول يفرحوا براحتهم عادي ويوم الحنه وقبل الاكليل بشهر كمان يفرحوا عادي
لكن بعد سر الزيجه المقدس بيكون غير لائق
اسمع صوت ربنا واخرج من الكنيسه 
وابدا حياتي برقص واغاني
بدل ما ابداها في بيتي بصلاه وادخل ربنا
عشان بيتي يكون كنيسه مقدسه صغيره

ولا بعد الاغاني والرقص هاروح بيتي اصلي واقوله ادخل بقي ؟
اصلي كنت عاوز افرح شويه قبل ما اجيلك 
وياتري اصلا هايفتكروا وقتها يصلوا ....


علي العموم دي اراء شخصيه ومش بنجبر حد ينفذها* *
كل واحد واقناعه الشخصي بقي*


----------



## Samir poet (18 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *انت اللي فهمت ردنا غلط
> احنا بنقول يفرحوا براحتهم عادي ويوم الحنه وقبل الاكليل بشهر كمان يفرحوا عادي
> لكن بعد سر الزيجه المقدس بيكون غير لائق
> اسمع صوت ربنا واخرج من الكنيسه
> ...


اللى اعرفو
انو الحياة
ماشية كدا
بعد الاكليل بيتعمل 
الفرح
والرقص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟الخ
لكنلوعلى رايك دا
الصعايدة:act23::act23:
هقلبو البلد حتة حتة 
عليكى علشان 
احم احم بلاش اقول
ههههههههههههههههه
...............ز
بنسبة لرايك مرة اخرى
سامحينى
معتقدش
فوفى فرح بالشكل
دا
خصوص لوناس اغنياء
وكمان صعايدة
ولو على رايك عيقولة
يلا فرح بلا جواز
قال نقعود على كديتى 
حققولاة مش معقولة
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

*انا لو قولت رأيى بصراحة هتقولو عليا بجحة فاسكت احسن*


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

انا شخصياً اكيد في فرحي هارقص مع مراتي....الرقص الغربي الslow ده....

ولو ما بتعرفش هاعلمها شوية قبل الفرح 

على فكرة الرقص الغربي قائم على فكرة مسيحية جداً..

حيث الراجل مسئول عن حماية شريكته من الاصطدام بأي شيء، وهو يقود الرقصة Lead يعني هيروحوا فين بالضبط...إلخ....وأسوأ حاجة يعملها هي انه يخبطها في حاجة او كده...

والمرأة عادة تتبع خطواته...وهذه اصعب على فكرة بكتير....لاننا جربنا نعكسها وكان صعب اوي افهم هي رايحة فين...


بصوا موضوع الرقص ويليق ولا يليق دي بقى تتعلق بالثقافة....يكفي نقول ان الليتورجيا في دول افريقيا فيها رقص بس احنا ثقافتنا الحمد لله قايمة حوالين امثال عبد المنعم الشحات...


----------



## Rosetta (18 أغسطس 2012)

ليش هالأيام ضل حد بيقدر يعمل ريسيبشن بعد الإكليل 
يعني ع الجهتين ما في لا رقص ولا غنا بعد الإكليل بسبب إنه لا يليق وبسبب الإفلاس ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا لو قولت رأيى بصراحة هتقولو عليا بجحة فاسكت احسن*




*محدش يقدر يقولي كدا طبعا
ومن حقك تقولي رايك مهما كان

اشجيني بقي :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *محدش يقدر يقولي كدا طبعا
> ومن حقك تقولي رايك مهما كان
> 
> اشجيني بقي :smile01*



*يعنى اقول و على ضمانتك ؟؟ :mus13:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى اقول و على ضمانتك ؟؟ :mus13:*



*سيري يا نورماندي تو

هي طرد ولا اكتر هههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *سيري يا نورماندي تو
> 
> هي طرد ولا اكتر هههههه*



*يطمنك ربنا :smile01*

*مبدئيًا .. اللياقة من عدمها موضوع نسبى .. يعنى مفيهاش قانون ولا شريعة تقولك دة يليق ودة ميليقش .. اللى انا اشوفه يليق غيرى يشوف العكس و اللى انا اشوفه لا يليق غيرى شايفه عادى

بس لو هنتكلم عن اللياقة من عدمها و لا يليق نرقص و نغنى .. يبقى نخلص الاكليل و نطلع على الدير .. اصل كمان بعد الاكليل و ممارسة اسرار الكنيسة لا يليق اننا نروح نمارس الحياة الجنسية .. هتقولولى ماهى بقت مقدسة .. هقول ماشى ماهى مقدسة طول فترة الزواج و مع ذلك فى الصيامات و فى الاستعداد للاسرار المقدسة زى التناول بتتمنع ... فمناخدش نص الطقس و نبتدع مع نفسنا .. نكمل الطقس و نروح اى دير او بيت تابع لدير و نقعد ال 3 ايام .

مش معنى كلامى ان فرض نروح نرقص و نغنى بما اننا كدة كدة مش هنروح الدير .. لا طبعا .. الفكرة بس اننا لما نفكر فى لياقة شئ من عدمه ناخد الصورة كاملة مش حتة و نسيب حتة

ها هطرد امتى :smile01*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يطمنك ربنا :smile01*
> 
> *مبدئيًا .. اللياقة من عدمها موضوع نسبى .. يعنى مفيهاش قانون ولا شريعة تقولك دة يليق ودة ميليقش .. اللى انا اشوفه يليق غيرى يشوف العكس و اللى انا اشوفه لا يليق غيرى شايفه عادى
> 
> ...



*طرد ليه يا بطوط
كلامك مظبوط جدا

بس اوضحك نقطه بسيطه
اولا زي ما قولتلي اللياقه شئ نسبي من شخص للتاني
وكله حسب مهو شايف فعلا

دي مفيش اختلاف عليها

انا في كلامي قولت عندهم ليله الحنه 
وايام قبلها بكتير يجي شهر كمان
ممكن يفرحوا براحتهم فيه
وزي ما سمير قال ان في اغنياء شرط بعد الكنيسه يعملوا قاعه

وفي صعايده مش بيعملوا يوم حنه 
وشرط بعد الكنيسه يعملوا قاعده للعيله كلها

يعني هي مش قاعده


انا في كلامي مش بفرضه علي حد لان دا رأيي
انا بقول انها لا تليق بعد سر الزيجه المقدس
والافضل انهم يطلعوا علي البيت

ومش معني كدا اني بحرم الاغاني والرقص
لاني عن نفسي بمارسهم عادي
ومش شايفه فيهم شئ غلط


وموضوع الدير دا بقي مش هاقدر اتكلم فيه
لاني سمعت انه بيكون ندر علي الزوجين
وسمعت كمان انه لازم يكون برضاء الطرفين

لكن معرفش اي شئ عنه بصراحه
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *طرد ليه يا بطوط
> كلامك مظبوط جدا
> 
> بس اوضحك نقطه بسيطه
> ...



*لا الموضوع مش ندر الموضوع اتفاق بين الاتنين مش اكتر .. صحابى عملو فرحهم الصبح و حضرو قداس و اتناولو و بعدين طلعو اتصورو و رقصو و اتنططو و غنو و كل حاجة و بعدين طلعو على الدير  و بعد 3 ايام سافرو يعملو شهر العسل :smile01 

بصراحة الناس مخلوش على جهدهم جهد عملو كل حاجة ممكن تتعمل فى الدنيا :mus13:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا الموضوع مش ندر الموضوع اتفاق بين الاتنين مش اكتر .. صحابى عملو فرحهم الصبح و حضرو قداس و اتناولو و بعدين طلعو اتصورو و رقصو و اتنططو و غنو و كل حاجة و بعدين طلعو على الدير  و بعد 3 ايام سافرو يعملو شهر العسل :smile01
> 
> بصراحة الناس مخلوش على جهدهم جهد عملو كل حاجة ممكن تتعمل فى الدنيا :mus13:*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
دول دماااااااااااااااغ ياماما

يالا ربنا يفرحهم*


----------



## Samir poet (18 أغسطس 2012)

بختصار
اختى نفين
واختى شقاوة
احب اقولكم
موضوع الرقص
واالاغانى
دى عادةقديمة عند الناس
بعد ما يحصلو
على 
الحاجة اللى هم عاوزينها
بفرحو بيها بعد كدا
ودامش فى الافراح والحنة
فى كذا شى
فطبيعى مش هنقدر
نغيرالناس بسبب
العادةدى
موجودة فهيم
وارجع واقول
منرابع المستحيلات
تمنع الصعايدةمن فرحتهم
خصوص لوبينتهم  هى اللى بتتجوز
وبنسبة للناس الاغنياء
دول بقى موااااال
تانى يكفى انهم اغنياء
مستعيدني عملو اى حاجة علشان
فرح ابنهم
وشكر ليكم لقد
امتعينى الحوار
معاكم


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

طب سؤال ليكم تفكروا فيه...

هل رقص يسوع في عرس قانا الجليل؟

انا اقتناعي انه رقص لان الرقص عند اليهود كان عرف عادي....داود رقص امام التابوت على فكرة


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

المشكلة الوحيدة اننا عايشين في مجتمع مليء بامثال عبد المنعم الشحات....وتأثرنا بهذا المجتمع


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

هاي عليكم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

بتتكلمو في ايه الغاز


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هاي عليكم



*و عليكم الهاى يا قمر :t4:*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بتتكلمو في ايه الغاز



*صحيح يا هيفا .. نظرًا لان ثقافتى الخليجية تتعدى الميح بمرحلتين .. فياريت تحكيلنا عن عادات الزواج الخليجى .. يعنى مثلا هل فيه مراسم معينة قبل الزواج .. الافراح بتعملوها فين .. ايه انواع الرقص فى الافراح .. فساتين العروسة شكلها ايه ... كل حاجة تخص الافراح فى الخليج .. احكيلى كأنى قاعدة معاكى بالخليج حالا و هنحضر فرح سوا  *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

ما تشوفوالنا موضوع نرغي فيه


----------



## mero_engel (18 أغسطس 2012)

ايده انتوا لسه بتحكوا في الموضوع دا هههههههههههههه
هي فعلا نسبييه من شخص لاخر


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*شوفتي فتحتي الموضوع وجريتي انتي

بس عندنا لازم نديله حقه وياخد راحه راحته
ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

*هيفا بقالها ساعتين قاعدة تحت 

اقل من مشاركة 4 ورقات مش هقبل *


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
سيبها تحكي بالتفصيل وبراحتها خالص
خلينا نحضر فرح خليجي علي اصله بقي
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

*ادينى سيباها براحتها على الاخر 

اى تفصيلة هتنساها مفييش عيدية *


----------



## white.angel (18 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب على ما هيفا تحكيلنا على الفرح الخليجى*
*احاول اجهزلكم مشهد بسيييط للفرح الهندى D:*

*نقضيها ثقافات شعوب *​


----------



## Samir poet (18 أغسطس 2012)

انامن عشاق الافلام الهندى يا جماعة


----------



## Samir poet (18 أغسطس 2012)

حابين اتكلم عن الفرح الهندى
ولااية


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

عاداتنا تصدع الراس قديما وتصدع نصف الراس حديثا ابحكي لكم التقاليد حديثا لان القديمه حتى انا ما لحقت فيها وما اعرف عنها غير اللي اسمعه عنها..
اول شئ هو زيارة النساء لبيت الحريم لبيت البنت وبعدين تجي زيارة الرجال للخطبه.. بعدها الام العريس والعروس او العريس او العروس يتفقون على يوم الملكه بالمصري كتب الكتاب... يعملون حفلة الملكه في البيت او الفنادق على حسب قدرة الماديه.. المأذون اللي يقعد القران نسميه ملاك  وهو يا يحضر البيت  في حفلة الملكه ويملك فيه او العريس والمعرس يروحون المحكمه ويملكون وفي المساء يسون حفلة الملكه دعاء للمعاريس تكون في الملكه لما يعقدون القران  ونزين البيت من الخارج ليتات مضيئه كثيره تتركب على الجدران وفوق البيت ويشغلونها طول الليل لمدة اسبوع او عند البعض ثلا ثة ليال فايدة ليتات ان يزين منظر بيت باليل ويميزه من باقي البيوت طول الاسبوع تنطبخ ولائم متنوعه تتوزع على الجيران
  تحضرفرق الشعبيه تسوي عروض ورقصات شعبيه قدام البيت .. هنا لازم المهر يندفع لزوجه عشان تشتري فيه زهبتها بالمصري الجهاز.. تشتري العطور والملابس والمكياج وكذا والكريمات.. المجوهرات تكون مقدمه لها على حده.. بعدها تجي حفلة المكسار وهو انها تعرض مجوهراتها وهدايا زوجها لها في زوايه في البيت وبعض ناس ينصبون خيمه لعرض ذي الاشياء .. تجي  ليلة الحنه تلبس فيها العروس قديما ثوب اخضر وحديثا تلبس اي لون فستان بسيط احمر او اخضر وتلبسن طاسة ذهب على راسها  وتتحنى تجي اللي تحني لها (بحط صورة طاسه) العروس تكون مبرقعه لابسه برقع  ما تظهر وجهها للحاضرات ... الديكور يكون غالب عليه صبغه التراثيه بما انها ليلة حنه كل شئ اخضر في اخضر ويحضرن فرقة طقاقات يضربون دف او يحطون اغاني شعبيه تراثيه ويتوزع على الحريم الحاضرات توزيعات وهدايا 
ليلة العرس عادي زي اي دوله عربيه ما تفرق تكون الحفله في صاله للافراح او فندق او خيمة افراح  وتلبس العروس فستان الابيض وباقي سوالفه اللي تعرفونها وتدخل على زفه وفي اخر العرس ممكن يدخل زوجها واخوانها وابو الزوج وابوها ويطلعون بزفه وخلصت هههههه


هذا ذهب العروس والله مادري اشلون تشيل كل ذي هو تراثي نووعا ما  صايره موضه عفى عليها الزمن 
الطاسه اللي قلت لكم بحطها اول وحده على اليمين 






تركيب ليتات المضيئه على البيت 











 ليلة الحنه






مكسار العروس فساتينها على المنيكان
والصور ثانيه عرض مشترواتها كمان
 اللي يحضر المكسار هم اقرب الناس  
وحريم الحاره اتوقع انهم يغيظون بعض هههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

ماكنت مشغوله بالكتابه بس كنت 
عند الوالد يعطيني محاضره هههههه وانا بالي ويش اكتب


----------



## Samir poet (18 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماكنت مشغوله بالكتابه بس كنت
> عند الوالد يعطيني محاضره هههههه وانا بالي ويش اكتب



*بالرغم من الترجمة اللى انتى منزلاها جنب كل كلمة الا انى اضطريت اقرا الموضوع تانى عشان افهم الحياة ماشية ازاى .. بس تصدقى ظريف 

خلاص انا هاجى اتجوز عندكم :mus13:*


----------



## dawquinas (18 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بالرغم من الترجمة اللى انتى منزلاها جنب كل كلمة الا انى اضطريت اقرا الموضوع تانى عشان افهم الحياة ماشية ازاى .. بس تصدقى ظريف
> 
> خلاص انا هاجى اتجوز عندكم :mus13:*



انا ماقدرتش اكمل قراية 

يبدو ان المصطبة النسائية تحتاج مهما حدث لقدرات خاصة غير موجودة عند الرجل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> انا ماقدرتش اكمل قراية
> 
> يبدو ان المصطبة النسائية تحتاج مهما حدث لقدرات خاصة غير موجودة عند الرجل



*هههههههههه قولنا كدة من الاول ان الموضوع بنانيتى و رغينا خاص من نوعه مصدقتوش نعملكم ايه تانى بس ؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

يالهوي هو انا مابعرفش اتكلم عربي مافهمتو علي هههههه مو مشكله.. شقاوه نجي نتبادل انا اتزوج مصري وانتي اماراتي ههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يالهوي هو انا مابعرفش اتكلم عربي مافهمتو علي هههههه مو مشكله.. شقاوه نجي نتبادل انا اتزوج مصري وانتي اماراتي ههههههه



*هههههههه موافقة جدا بس الموضوع هيجى عليكى بخسارة عندنا كروتة مفيش غير ليلة الحنة و القاعة دة لو عملتيها و خلاص على كدة *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

هو ماقلتي لي وايش عاداتكم ك مصريين مو ك مسلمين ومسحين


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عاداتنا تصدع الراس قديما وتصدع نصف الراس حديثا ابحكي لكم التقاليد حديثا لان القديمه حتى انا ما لحقت فيها وما اعرف عنها غير اللي اسمعه عنها..
> اول شئ هو زيارة النساء لبيت الحريم لبيت البنت وبعدين تجي زيارة الرجال للخطبه.. بعدها الام العريس والعروس او العريس او العروس يتفقون على يوم الملكه بالمصري كتب الكتاب... يعملون حفلة الملكه في البيت او الفنادق على حسب قدرة الماديه.. المأذون اللي يقعد القران نسميه ملاك  وهو يا يحضر البيت  في حفلة الملكه ويملك فيه او العريس والمعرس يروحون المحكمه ويملكون وفي المساء يسون حفلة الملكه دعاء للمعاريس تكون في الملكه لما يعقدون القران  ونزين البيت من الخارج ليتات مضيئه كثيره تتركب على الجدران وفوق البيت ويشغلونها طول الليل لمدة اسبوع او عند البعض ثلا ثة ليال فايدة ليتات ان يزين منظر بيت باليل ويميزه من باقي البيوت طول الاسبوع تنطبخ ولائم متنوعه تتوزع على الجيران
> تحضرفرق الشعبيه تسوي عروض ورقصات شعبيه قدام البيت .. هنا لازم المهر يندفع لزوجه عشان تشتري فيه زهبتها بالمصري الجهاز.. تشتري العطور والملابس والمكياج وكذا والكريمات.. المجوهرات تكون مقدمه لها على حده.. بعدها تجي حفلة المكسار وهو انها تعرض مجوهراتها وهدايا زوجها لها في زوايه في البيت وبعض ناس ينصبون خيمه لعرض ذي الاشياء .. تجي  ليلة الحنه تلبس فيها العروس قديما ثوب اخضر وحديثا تلبس اي لون فستان بسيط احمر او اخضر وتلبسن طاسة ذهب على راسها  وتتحنى تجي اللي تحني لها (بحط صورة طاسه) العروس تكون مبرقعه لابسه برقع  ما تظهر وجهها للحاضرات ... الديكور يكون غالب عليه صبغه التراثيه بما انها ليلة حنه كل شئ اخضر في اخضر ويحضرن فرقة طقاقات يضربون دف او يحطون اغاني شعبيه تراثيه ويتوزع على الحريم الحاضرات توزيعات وهدايا
> ليلة العرس عادي زي اي دوله عربيه ما تفرق تكون الحفله في صاله للافراح او فندق او خيمة افراح  وتلبس العروس فستان الابيض وباقي سوالفه اللي تعرفونها وتدخل على زفه وفي اخر العرس ممكن يدخل زوجها واخوانها وابو الزوج وابوها ويطلعون بزفه وخلصت هههههه
> ...


*عجبتنى فكرهـ خيمة آلهدآيآ*
متهيألى كتير عندنآ هتتحول خيمتهم لعيلة من آلدبآديب ههههههـ

*حلوهـ طقوسكم* يآ هيفآء ^_^
إحنآ على كدهـ بنتجوز* تآكـ آوآى*  :t23: ..

 

  *.،*​ 

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

ياويلي من شقاوه كل ده ونسيت معلومه مهمه نسيت اضيف.. 
 الفحص الطبي لزوج والزوجه قبل الزواج مهم جدا قبل القران وبدون فحص ممنوع يتم عقد الزواج 
الطقاقات يعني فرقة حريم يغنون ... سوري ما شرحتها
سيكرت من ذوقكك ويازين الددب الحمرا كلنا نموت عليها هههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو ماقلتي لي وايش عاداتكم ك مصريين مو ك مسلمين ومسحين



*العادات واحدة بس تقريبا احنا بنتقلب :bud: يعنى بداية بيبقى فيه يوم للتنجيد ( حاليا مفيش الكلام دة المراتب جاهزة ) كل البنات و الستات تتجمع فى مكان و يغنو ويرقصو و العروسة فى النص طبعا و ممكن يرشو شيكولاتة لو المكان دة أرضى الناس من البلكونات و الشبابيك بترش شيكولاتة على البنات اللى تحت ..

بعد كام يوم بيبفى فيه يوم الفرش .. دة فى الاماكن الشعبية .. كل العفش بتاع العروسة ( كل الاثاث و الفرش ) بيتحط على عربيات نقل مفتوحة و بتلف فى المنطقة كل الناس تتفرج على العفش دة و بعدين يطلع على عش الزوجية بقا و كل القرايب تساعد فى دخول العفش دة الشقة و انهم ينضفوها و يوضبوها ..

بعدين ليلة الحنة بتبقى قبل الجواز بيوم .. فيه بنات بتعمل حنة للايد او الرجل كلها .. و دلوقتى البنات بترسم اشكال بالحنة على مناطق معينة من الجسم سواء الكتف او الخلخال او الظهر و هكذا .. و ممكن البنات برضه يرسمو معاها و بتكون العروسة لابسة هدوم عادية مش سهرة و مش لون معين بيبقى فستان بسيط خالص ..

يوم الفرح نفسه .. زى اى بلد ممكن على حسب لو مسلمة تكتب الكتاب او تكون كاتبة الكتاب قبل كدة فبيقى قاعة او يخت او مكان مفتوح على حمام سباحة على حسب .. و لو مسيحية بيبقى الاكليل و بعدها نفس الحكاية او ممكن تروح على بيتها على طول و بيبقى فى النص فيه الاستوديو و قبلها الكوافير قاعدة فيه من 9 الصبح ( انا بشفق عليها بصراحة ) بس كدة

اللايتات بتاعت الزينة نادرا ما بتحصل عندنا .. الا فى الاماكن الشعبية برضه تلاقى بيت العروسة من اوله لاخره عليه نور .. بس الموضوع قل حاليًا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياويلي من شقاوه كل ده ونسيت معلومه مهمه نسيت اضيف..
> الفحص الطبي لزوج والزوجه قبل الزواج مهم جدا قبل القران وبدون فحص ممنوع يتم عقد الزواج
> الطقاقات يعني فرقة حريم يغنون ... سوري ما شرحتها
> سيكرت من ذوقكك ويازين الددب الحمرا كلنا نموت عليها هههههه



*ياويلك من شقاوة ليه .. هى شقاوة بتضرب ولا ايه :act23:
صدقينى زمان مكنش فيه فحوصات .. حاليا بسمع انه ضرورى تتقدم الفحوصات دى لاتمام عقد الزواج بس مش متأكدة الكلام دة صح ولالا 

و نسيت اقولك ان المسيحيين عندهم حاجة عجيبة لسة جديدة دلوقتى ان المخطوبين لازم يحضرو حاجة زى الكورسات كدة فى الكنيسة ازاى يكونو اسرة و يتغلبو على المشاكل و يتعاملو مع حياة الزواج يعنى 

اة و ليلة الحنة ممكن يجى فيها فرقة كدة صعيدية بيبقو رجالة و بيعزفو و يغنو و كدة .. و بالنسبة لليلة الحنة عند الشباب بتبقى سكر و عربدة و حوسة .. حاجة شبه حفلات توديع العزوبية كدة 
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

ماهو انا بتكلم عن خطوات زواج حديثا مو قديما لو عن الناس محدش حيفحص خصوصا لو يحبو بعض ويخافو ان يطلع شئ يفرقهم بس في الامارات صار اجباري قانون من الحكومه اذا ماالتزمو فيه يتعاقبون وصار شرط اساسي

ياعيني على شبابنا غلبانين ماعند همش لا حفلة توديع عزوبيه ولا غيرها هههههه 

 ما انتو كمان زينا عقدتوها تعرفين والله احلى من البساطه مافيش ونستغرب لما الشباب عاوزين اجنبيات لا حنه ولا بطيخ


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماهو انا بتكلم عن خطوات زواج حديثا مو قديما لو عن الناس محدش حيفحص خصوصا لو يحبو بعض ويخافو ان يطلع شئ يفرقهم بس في الامارات صار اجباري قانون من الحكومه اذا ماالتزمو فيه يتعاقبون وصار شرط اساسي
> 
> ياعيني على شبابنا غلبانين ماعند همش لا حفلة توديع عزوبيه ولا غيرها هههههه
> 
> ما انتو كمان زينا عقدتوها تعرفين والله احلى من البساطه مافيش ونستغرب لما الشباب عاوزين اجنبيات لا حنه ولا بطيخ



*المشكلة ان الحاجات الكتير دى اللى المفروض تحصل 

لكن الواقع ان العفش بيطلع فى هدوء و مفيش تنجيد اصلا كل حاجة جاهزة و مفيش لايتات زينة و حفلات الحنة بتبقى يادوب رسم خفيف على الجسم و الشباب يعملو حفلتهم براحتهم و يوم الفرح و خلاص .. مش بقولك بنتكروت :59:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2012)

والبنات مابيعملوش توديع عزوبيه؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> والبنات مابيعملوش توديع عزوبيه؟



*لا هى ليلة الحنة بيبقى فيها رقص و اغانى و اشياء من هذا القبيل لكن حفلة حفلة تؤ *


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صدقينى زمان مكنش فيه فحوصات .. حاليا بسمع انه ضرورى تتقدم الفحوصات دى لاتمام عقد الزواج بس مش متأكدة الكلام دة صح ولالا
> و نسيت اقولك ان المسيحيين عندهم حاجة عجيبة لسة جديدة دلوقتى ان المخطوبين لازم يحضرو حاجة زى الكورسات كدة فى الكنيسة ازاى يكونو اسرة و يتغلبو على المشاكل و يتعاملو مع حياة الزواج يعنى
> 
> **ياريت اللي قولتيه دا يكون صحيح*​*
> ...


*
مش كل الشباب كدة على فكرة

*​


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> مش كل الشباب كدة على فكرة
> 
> *​



دي مصطبة نسائية....يعني مش المفروض صوتنا يطلع....لسه هتعترض كمان


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*حفلة توديع عزوبيه 
احنا بنتزنق فى حنه وفرح واقلب 

يعنى انا منساش يوم فرحى عملت قبله الحنه بيوم
قعدنا هيصنا للصبح وخلاص
انما الحفلات الكبيره دى مش فى مصر :'(
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

في حد هنا؟ عاوزه ارغي مافيش نوم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

ana hena
ezyak ya haifa


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

تحبي نرغي ف ايه 
بس خلي بالك في جواسيس هههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

ياهلا ويا غلا بالنوركله... انا وايد فتحت مواضيع لو عندك موضوع هاتيه


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

(جاسوس وعامل نفسي متخفي) 

كأني مش موجود


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياهلا ويا غلا بالنوركله... انا وايد فتحت مواضيع لو عندك موضوع هاتيه



 
اهلا بيكي ده نورك كلو


نحكي عن...
ايه رئيك في البنت اللي تحكي ل مامتها كل حاجه عن بيتها؟؟
شايفه ده صح؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

> جاسوس وعامل نفسي متخفي)
> 
> كأني مش موجود


يا هلا فيك.. تعال سولف معنا..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> (جاسوس وعامل نفسي متخفي)
> 
> كأني مش موجود


 ههههههههه
اعدموووووه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

............


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

هو صراحه انا مو متزوجه عشان احكم كويس ولكن اكيد يعني مش كويس ان تحكي كل حاجه اكيد البيوت اسرار ولازم تحافظ على اسرار بيتها

بسالكم  وايش اكثر نصيحه  تنصح بها امهاتكم؟ انا الوالده تنصحني ان اسطح علاقاتي مع الناس لاني اجتماعيه


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> اعدموووووه



هههههه



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا هلا فيك.. تعال سولف معنا..



ما معنى سولف؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو صراحه انا مو متزوجه عشان احكم كويس ولكن اكيد يعني مش كويس ان تحكي كل حاجه اكيد البيوت اسرار ولازم تحافظ على اسرار بيتها
> 
> بسالك وايش اكثر نصيحه تسمعينها من امك؟ انا الوالده تنصحني ان اسطح علاقاتي مع الناس لاني اجتماعيه


 
ردك سليييييم
انا بتقولي خلي بالك ع نفسك من الناس وماتدخلي كلامهم ف راسك
ايه رئيك في البنت اللي بتسيب بيتهم عشان تروح مع حد اهلها رفضوه رفض تام وهي بتحبو جدااا وقررت تعيش حياتها معاه من غير اهل؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> هههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ما معنى سولف؟


 تقريبااا تدردش والله اعلم...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

صح نسولف يعني ندردش.. طيب تعال دردش 

طبعا لكلام سهل بما اني مش صاحبة الموقف حقولك مش لازم تبيع اهلها عشان حبها.. لكن لظروف احكام مدري انا ما احكم عليهم بالشين يمكن اهلها متعنتين مع انه كويس مع ان في كل الاحوال.. الاهل هم العزوه الباقيه والسند الحقيقي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> صح نسولف يعني ندردش.. طيب تعال دردش
> 
> طبعا لكلام سهل بما اني مش صاحبة الموقف حقولك مش لازم تبيع اهلها عشان حبها.. لكن لظروف احكام مدري انا ما احكم عليهم بالشين يمكن اهلها متعنتين مع انه كويس مع ان في كل الاحوال.. الاهل هم العزوه الباقيه والسند الحقيقي


 امممممممممم 
عندك حق ع حسب الموقف..
والاهل صعب العيش من غيرهم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

هو فين قال ح سولف واختفى ههههههه .. تعال ده انت نور العقده دي ايه ح نتحايل عليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو فين قال ح سولف واختفى ههههههه .. تعال ده انت نور العقده دي ايه ح نتحايل عليك


 هههههههههه
خاف من دردشه البنات


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

طيب لوسينو انتي منين في مصر؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> طيب لوسينو انتي منين في مصر؟


 انا مش مصريه
انا مغربيه:t23:  ههههه 
انتي سعوديه صح؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

اسفرت وانورت يا حيا الله اهل مغرب  يا هلا وسهلا ومرحبا مرحبتين كبار باهل المغرب .. اماراتيه.. من ابوظبي العاصمه بس لهجتي مكس سعودي اماراتي لان امي سعوديه ولان اتعمد اتكلم فيها هي تقريبا لهجه مفهومه عكس لهجتي الاماراتيه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اسفرت وانورت يا حيا الله اهل مغرب  يا هلا وسهلا ومرحبا مرحبتين كبار باهل المغرب .. اماراتيه.. من ابوظبي العاصمه بس لهجتي مكس سعودي اماراتي لان امي سعوديه ولان اتعمد اتكلم فيها هي تقريبا لهجه مفهومه عكس لهجتي الاماراتيه


ياااااااااااااااااهووووووو   يا ناس  واخده بالك هههه 
يا اهلااا بيكي  وميرسي ليكي ع كلامك الجميل ف حق ناس المغرب..وانتو احلى ناس برضو...كل اللهجات حلوه...منوره


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

اسف انا قمت استقبل احد الاصدقاء جاء يسلم علي لاني مسافر غدا..

ثم اين الموضوع anyway ?


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

تسافر وترجع بالسلامه
 طال عمرك خلصت مواضيعنا مافيش... هات لنا موضوع


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (19 أغسطس 2012)

> ياااااااااااااااااهووووووو يا ناس واخده بالك هههه


هههههههههه اقسم بالله دي الوقت فهمت بس... تعملي ايه في وحده صاحيه طول ليل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هههههههههه اقسم بالله دي الوقت فهمت بس... تعملي ايه في وحده صاحيه طول ليل


 هههههههههههههه
صباحك عسللللل هههههه


----------



## bob (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> صدقينى زمان مكنش فيه فحوصات .. حاليا بسمع انه ضرورى تتقدم الفحوصات دى لاتمام عقد الزواج بس مش متأكدة الكلام دة صح ولالا
> الفحوصات قبل تسجيل محضر الاكليل في الشهر العقاري
> 
> ...


*عند الشباب بيحصل كده !!!
يا سنة سوخه ده فين ده يا بنتي حرام عليكي مفيش الكلام ده خالص لا سكر ولا عربده " إن بعض الظن اثم "*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> مش كل الشباب كدة على فكرة
> 
> *​



*و انا قولت كل ؟؟؟ انا بتكلم عن الاغلبية و لكل قاعدة شواذ *



dawquinas قال:


> دي مصطبة نسائية....يعني مش المفروض صوتنا يطلع....لسه هتعترض كمان



*قولهم .... شايفيين الراجل اللى زى الفل دة ولا اعترض ولا نطق و قاعد يتفرج .. خدوه قدوة ( بس مش اوى يعنى :a63: )*



bob قال:


> *عند الشباب بيحصل كده !!!
> يا سنة سوخه ده فين ده يا بنتي حرام عليكي مفيش الكلام ده خالص لا سكر ولا عربده " إن بعض الظن اثم "*



*هههههههه اما تكبر يا بوب هبقى اوديك الاماكن اللى الشباب بيعملو فيها كدة .. بس مش دلوقتى عشان مفتحش عنيك :smil16:*


----------



## white.angel (19 أغسطس 2012)

*احنا اتحسدنا *
*فين المواضيع .... سكتوا لييييه D:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *احنا اتحسدنا *
> *فين المواضيع .... سكتوا لييييه D:*​


أمممم
تيب أنآ عندى موضوع

أيهـ رأيكم فى* آلبنت آلمسترجلة* .. أو إللى بتحآول تسترجل ....*؟*
وتفتكروآ أيهـ* آلسبب فى وصولهآ لكدهـ* ..*؟*

*

.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

طب عشان نبقى متابعين....ماذا تقصدين بالضبط بكلمة امرأة مسترجلة؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 **مسترجلة* على أى مستوى
صفآت ..  أسلوب .. أو شكل
* 



.،*​ ​


----------



## dawquinas (19 أغسطس 2012)

انا شخصياً اقدر المرأة الرياضية والمرأة قوية الشخصية....ولا ارى غضاضة في تولي امرأة رئاسة اي دولة

واتمنى الا تفقد جاذبيتها الانثوية في وسط هذا...

فليس عليها ان تتحول لدمية لتكون انثى


----------



## white.angel (19 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم
> تيب أنآ عندى موضوع
> أيهـ رأيكم فى* آلبنت آلمسترجلة* .. أو إللى بتحآول تسترجل ....*؟*
> وتفتكروآ أيهـ* آلسبب فى وصولهآ لكدهـ* ..*؟*
> * .،*​



*حلو الموضوع دة *
*بصى يا ستى البنت المسترجله "اعتقد" 
ان دة مش بيبقى ذنبها** انما بيرجع لعدة عوامل :

1) منها القصور التربوى من البدايه يعنى لو انت عندك بنوته صغيره *
*انت كأم بتزرعى جواها الانوثه ... عن طريق انك تجيبلها العرايس** تقريلها قصص الاميرات الحلوه بتاعتنا دى ... من طفولتها بتبدأ تخلى بالها انها بنوته .... ولو قلدت ولد ... يتلفت نظرها "لا يا حبيبتى انت بنوته والبنت رقيقه مش بتتصرف كدة " وهكزا .... فاهتطلع طبيعى عارفه انها "انثى" دة مبدأياً .... 

2) وفى المجتمع الخارجى الشباب ربنا يخليهم يارب .... بيتعامل مع البنت كأنها اخوه ... كنت نزلت قبل كدة موضوع "ياريت تسمعنا سكــــاتك ....!!!!:a63:" عن الشباب وانهم احيانا بيحرجوا الطبيعه الانثويه فى البنت ... دى كلها عوامل خارجيه هامه جداً ...*

*3) ولكن البنت من جواها ايمانها بأنوثتها واهميتها زيها زى الرجوله عن الولد ... وانها ماينفعش تتنازل عنها تحت اى مسمى او ضغط .... بيفرق .... وان احنا كبنات مش ننساق ورا العادات الجديده ولا استايلات اللبس اللى بتخليك مش عارفه اللى قدامك دة "بنت ولا ولد"*

*والله الموفق المستعان :hlp:*​​


----------



## white.angel (19 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> انا شخصياً اقدر المرأة الرياضية والمرأة قوية الشخصية....ولا ارى غضاضة في تولي امرأة رئاسة اي دولة
> 
> واتمنى الا تفقد جاذبيتها الانثوية في وسط هذا...
> 
> فليس عليها ان تتحول لدمية لتكون انثى


*مفاهيم خاطئه زرعها المجتمع الشرقى .. ان الانثى دميه*

*هى الرجوله .. معناها ان الشاب ميبقاش حساس ؟؟؟*
*ميبكيش ...؟؟ ميبقاش رقيق المشاعر ورومانسى ؟؟؟*

*الصفات دى كلها بتتوفر فى الشاب .. ومش بتتعارض مع رجولته مطلقاً .....!!*

*نفس الكلام للأنوثه ... هل معناها ان البنت تبقى عديمة الشخصيه .... او متبقاش رياضيه ... الرياضه حاجة مهمه "للأنسان" انثى او رجل ...*

*الانوثه والرجوله دول بحس انهم اهم شئ يميز الانسان ... هل انت متمسك بأهم شئ فيك .. بطبيعتك ولا بتتنازل عنها ... او تنساها .. *

*فالرئاسه او الجيش او الرياضه او القوه .. لا تتعارض مع الانوثه *
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 أغسطس 2012)

dawquinas قال:


> انا شخصياً اقدر المرأة الرياضية والمرأة قوية الشخصية....ولا ارى غضاضة في تولي امرأة رئاسة اي دولة
> 
> واتمنى الا تفقد جاذبيتها الانثوية في وسط هذا...
> 
> فليس عليها ان تتحول لدمية لتكون انثى



معآكـ طبعاً
لكن فيهـ إللى بتخآف أنوثتهآ ورقتهآ تتعآرض مع قوهـ آلشخصية وبآلتآلى " *هيبتهآ *" كأمرهـ قيآدية ..!
*خصوصاُ فى مجتمعنآ* آلجميل آلوآعى 

(* وأنآ مش معآهآ أكيد *:t31 
​ 


white.angel قال:


> *حلو الموضوع دة *
> *بصى يا ستى البنت المسترجله "اعتقد"
> ان دة مش بيبقى ذنبها** انما بيرجع لعدة عوامل :
> 
> ...


يآ سلآم عليكـِ يآ *وآيت*
*جزآكـِ آلله خيراً* يآ بنتى :kap:

وكمآن ممكن تضيفى 
4) *آلمعآكسآت وآلكوآرث إللى بيقآبلوهآ آلبنآت فى كل مكآن*
إللى ممكن تخلى آلبنت تفضل إخفآء أنوثتهآ علشآن تترحم شوية :hlp:
 
*


.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## white.angel (19 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> يآ سلآم عليكـِ يآ *وآيت*
> 
> *جزآكـِ آلله خيراً* يآ بنتى :kap:​
> وكمآن ممكن تضيفى
> ...


*يس .... نسيت دى :hlp:*
*فى بنات زى ما قولتى لما بتظهر انوثتها بتتصادم مع مجتمع*
*بيسخر من "الانوثه" وبيسموها حاجات تانيه سخيفه ومبتذله*
*عان كدة فى بنات بتخاف من كدة وبتلبس الوش "الخشب":smil16: عشان تتجنب الاستهزاء والاهانه*​


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

*أعتقد ان في فرق بين بنت تخاف تظهر انوثتها وبين بنت مهنتها طبعت عليها*​


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انا قولت كل ؟؟؟ انا بتكلم عن الاغلبية و لكل قاعدة شواذ *
> 
> *قولهم .... شايفيين الراجل اللى زى الفل دة ولا اعترض ولا نطق و قاعد يتفرج .. خدوه قدوة ( بس مش اوى يعنى :a63: )*


*
الأغلبية ؟؟؟

الله يسامحك سوئتي سمعتنا مع العرب

فاكرة لما اتفتح موضوع عن الجمال في الشرق في مصطبتنا وأنتي جبتي روك وهددنا كلنا وحذف الموضوع

الغريب ان مصطبتكم بعيدة عن المشاكل دي خالص

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> الأغلبية ؟؟؟
> 
> اللي يسامحك سوئتي سمعتنا مع العرب
> ...



*يانهار اسوح .. ربنا عالم ما انا اللى جيبته ولا ليا دعوة بالموضوع اصلا .. و اللى اتمسحله المشاركة بتاعته روحت قولتله مش انا اللى قولت لروك و الراجل كان متفاهم و عرف ان مش انا اللى قولت لروك انا كنت بهزر معاكم بس و روك دخل مسح لوحده صدقنى .. يا ظاااااااااااااااااااالم  :kap:

و يقولو البنات قلبهم اسود .. امال الرجالة ايييييييه ؟؟ :smil16:

و بعدين سوئت سمعتكم فى ايه ما دة اللى بيحصل و انا مالى هو انا اللى كنت بنظم الحفلات دى ؟؟ انكر ان المناطق الشعبية بيبقى ليلة الحنة فيها اللى بقوله دة .. و لو انكرت هتبقى ظالم برضه :a63:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> و يقولو البنات قلبهم اسود .. امال الرجالة ايييييييه ؟؟ :smil16:
> 
> و بعدين سوئت سمعتكم فى ايه ما دة اللى بيحصل و انا مالى هو انا اللى كنت بنظم الحفلات دى ؟؟ انكر ان المناطق الشعبية بيبقى ليلة الحنة فيها اللى بقوله دة .. و لو انكرت هتبقى ظالم برضه :a63:*



*
دا السواد كله في الرجاله يا شيخه سيبك انتي leasantr

انا اؤيد كلامك وبشده
بما اني في منطقه شعبيه
فالافراح وفي يوم الحنه بنت او ولد
الشباب بيشربوا بيره ومخدرات وبلاوي فعلا
وفي منهم بعض الشباب المسيحين 
قال ايه مشاركه وجدانيه ووحده وطنيه ههههههه*
*بلا خيبه*
*خلوني ساكته بقي احسن* :a63:


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يانهار اسوح .. ربنا عالم ما انا اللى جيبته ولا ليا دعوة بالموضوع اصلا .. و اللى اتمسحله المشاركة بتاعته روحت قولتله مش انا اللى قولت لروك و الراجل كان متفاهم و عرف ان مش انا اللى قولت لروك انا كنت بهزر معاكم بس و روك دخل مسح لوحده صدقنى .. يا ظاااااااااااااااااااالم  :kap:
> 
> **ههههههههههه يا نهار أبيض !!
> 
> ...


*
أوباااا لا معلشي بقى

تصدقي فعلاااا أنا دلوقتي عرفت مين فينا اللي ظاااااااااااااااالم leasantr

*​


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *دا السواد كله في الرجاله يا شيخه سيبك انتي leasantr
> *


*
الله الله الله الله

هو أنتي عشان مشرفة يعني وأنا لسه مصفرتش فمش هامك

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *
> دا السواد كله في الرجاله يا شيخه سيبك انتي leasantr
> 
> انا اؤيد كلامك وبشده
> ...



*ظهر الحق .. بوسة كبيرة و حضن كبير :love45:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> الله الله الله الله
> 
> هو أنتي عشان مشرفة يعني وأنا لسه مصفرتش فمش هامك
> ...




*هههههههههههه
اه خاف بقي مني انا اصفريكا وانت لسه اخضريكا
شوفت الالوان بتعمل ايه في اصحابها leasantr
*


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

ولا يهمك اخويا جرجس منير
اناموجود
 ازرق ليلتهم ازرق على ايدى
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ولا يهمك اخويا جرجس منير
> اناموجود
> ازرق ليلتهم ازرق على ايدى
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*
اللي واخد عقلك يا سمير
فين جرجس منير هنا

دا جرجس 2 هناك فرق
ههههههههههههه ركز شويه*


----------



## mero_engel (19 أغسطس 2012)

بتحكوا في ايه بقي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *
> اللي واخد عقلك يا سمير
> فين جرجس منير هنا
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الواحد
النهاردة مش طبيعى
عمتا عمتا
مش هترفق
كلة اسمو جرجس
وكلةبيمشى
اى حد اسموجرجس
يمشى برضو
واهوكلةبى الشكولاتة


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> اه خاف بقي مني انا اصفريكا وانت لسه اخضريكا
> شوفت الالوان بتعمل ايه في اصحابها leasantr
> *



*أيوه شوفت

عقباااال كدة أما أشوفك عضوة مفصولة أد الدنيا :a63:

*​


Samir poet قال:


> ولا يهمك اخويا جرجس منير
> اناموجود
> ازرق ليلتهم ازرق على ايدى
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*
أنا مش فاهم بصراحة
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أيوه شوفت
> 
> عقباااال كدة أما أشوفك عضوة مفصولة أد الدنيا :a63:
> 
> ...


*
ام شريطه سوده دي 
لا تقلق مش ليا خالص ممكن تكون لناس وعلي ........


الطيب احسن بقي

دا قلبكم مش طلع اسود وبس
دا كمان شريرين خالص :a63:







*


----------



## girgis2 (19 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> الواحد
> النهاردة مش طبيعى
> ...


*
امممممم
طيب أنا بالشكولاتة وأنت بالفانيليا يعني ولا بأية ؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Samir poet (19 أغسطس 2012)

يا جماعة
هو كم واحدهونااااااااا
عدوالمراةغيرى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

oh my gosh
are you guyz kidding me
i have been away for few days and you guyz already had that much talking going on 
some one please tell me quickly what you have been up to :t13:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*بتتكلموا فى إيه ؟؟؟

عشان أدخل أردح*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أغسطس 2012)

يسعد صباحكم بنات.. من هنا؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

*اهو اخرة القر و النق .. مش عارفين نفتح موضوع يوحد ربنا ...  عاجبكم كدة ؟؟ 

ياشماتة أبلة ظاظا فينا ...*


----------



## Farida Farook (20 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب ممكن افتح موضوع ؟؟؟

ايه رأيكم يا بنات لو اكتشفتى ان حبيبك او جوزك بيخونك .... 
هتتصرفى ازاى .... ؟؟
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أغسطس 2012)

يا سلام نفتح عشان عيونك الحلوه

نبغي نناقش الموضوع اللي يناقشوه في مصطبة الرجال بس من خلال وجهة نظرنا.. يعني وش رايكم المراه العامله تشتغل في البيت ولا تطلب منهم يشتغل معها هي تنظف المطبخ وهو يخم البيت وينظفه؟ واذا ما يساعدها هل من حقه تعاقبه وتحط فلوسها في جيبها وما تصرف معاه على البيت؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أغسطس 2012)

> ايه رأيكم يا بنات لو اكتشفتى ان حبيبك او جوزك بيخونك ....
> هتتصرفى ازاى .... ؟؟



ناقشناه.. ماعليه عيوني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Farida Farook قال:


> *طيب ممكن افتح موضوع ؟؟؟
> 
> ايه رأيكم يا بنات لو اكتشفتى ان حبيبك او جوزك بيخونك ....
> هتتصرفى ازاى .... ؟؟
> *​



*قالو قبل كدة و كانت الاراء فضايح .. استرى عليهم يستر عليكى ربنا :smile01
*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا سلام نفتح عشان عيونك الحلوه
> 
> نبغي نناقش الموضوع اللي يناقشوه في مصطبة الرجال بس من خلال وجهة نظرنا.. يعني وش رايكم المراه العامله تشتغل في البيت ولا تطلب منهم يشتغل معها هي تنظف المطبخ وهو يخم البيت وينظفه؟ واذا ما يساعدها هل من حقه تعاقبه وتحط فلوسها في جيبها وما تصرف معاه على البيت؟



*تسلملى عيونك يا قمر

اشغله معايا ولا اضرب على مرتبى من باب العقاب :smile01

طب اقولك رأيى و مش عايزة حد يضربنى .. انا مش بقتنع بتنظيف الرجالة من الاخر .. يعنى يكنس و يمسح و الكلام دة مش بقتنع بيه نهائى .. عشان كدة مسئولية النظافة دى بتاعتى أنا .. بس لو بيعرف يكوى كويس مثلا يكوى الهدوم يبقى كتر خيره .. لو بيعرف يعمل سلطة او يحط الاكل يسخنه ( مش يطبخ ) يبقى كويس برضه .. لو فيه حاجة انا مش وصلالها تعليق ستاير او انه ينزلها نظرًا لطول قامتى ( احم ) :59: يبقى عمل فيا معروف .. لو اعلمه نظام الغسالة و يشغلها ازاى عشان يشغلها على ما انا اوصل البيت و ابدأ الشغل يبقى كويس برضه .. اكتر من كدا هما بيخربو الدنيا بصراحة

منكرش ان فيه رجالة طباخيين ماهرين جدًا .. بس احب انه يعلمنى و انا اللى اعمل .. و لو عمل هو يبقى مرة كدة مفاجأة او انا تبعانة جدا و مش قادرة لكن مش يبقى نظام البيت الطبيعى ان هو اللى يعمل الاكل حتى لو شاطر .. عبقرى اوى يعلمنى لكن ياخد المطبخ و يعمله مملكته تؤ ..

الاهم من كل دة .. التقدير .. يقدر انى بتعب و يقدر انى بشتغل و انى مش بلعب و انى ممكن يجى يوم و اقول انا مرهقة انا تعبانة و ميقوليش ايه الجديد ماهو انا مش كل وقت هقدر ادى كل طاقتى .. ممكن اتعب ممكن ارهق ممكن حالتى النفسية تسوء فمقدرش اشتغل بكل مجهودى ..عايزاه يقدر كل دة و يحس بيا و يقولى و ماله انا معاكى لحد ماترجعى احسن من الاول .. ميحسسنيش ان دة فرض و واجب و سخرة انى اعمله يخلينى اعمل كل دة بحب 

موضوع الفلوس بقا .. مش حاسة الموضوع فلوسى و فلوسك .. اللى معاه فلوس و معدى على سوبر ماركت و عارف البيت محتاج حاجات يدخل يجيبها ببساطة يعنى انا ولا هو .. المهم عندى انى مروحش السوق عشان دة مرمطة و مش بعرف اتعامل مع الناس اللى فيه دى وظيفته هو بقا لكن سوبر ماركت تمام انا ممكن اتعامل :giveup:

ها حد ناوى يتخانق معايا المرة دى ؟؟ او ياخد كلامى اقتباس يرنلى بس :mus13:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> اشغله معايا ولا اضرب على مرتبى من باب العقاب :smile01
> 
> ...


تيب ينفع آخد أقتبآس .. *ومآتخآنقش* :smile01


لآ حقيقى *شآبوهـ* يآ قمرتى
:mus13:
 


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> تيب ينفع آخد أقتبآس .. *ومآتخآنقش* :smile01
> 
> 
> لآ حقيقى *شآبوهـ* يآ قمرتى
> ...



*تسلميلى يا قمر 

بس حاف كدة مفيش تقييم ... ايه البخل دة :act23:*


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oWhvYMiOe7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تسلميلى يا قمر
> 
> بس حاف كدة مفيش تقييم ... ايه البخل دة :act23:*



*مش بخل* خآآلث :smile01

دآ توفير أصل إنتى* شآبوهآتكـ *كتير
:t23:

 

  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *مش بخل* خآآلث :smile01
> 
> دآ توفير أصل إنتى* شآبوهآتكـ *كتير
> :t23:
> ...



*ربنا ما يجعلك من قطاعى الأرزاق يا شيخة رزق و مبعوتلى ليه واقفالى فيه ؟؟ ناس غريبة  :act19:
بس ميرسيه يا ستى اعتبريه وصل 

*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ربنا ما يجعلك من قطاعى الأرزاق يا شيخة رزق و مبعوتلى ليه واقفالى فيه ؟؟ ناس غريبة  :act19:
> بس ميرسيه يا ستى اعتبريه وصل
> 
> *


هههههههههـ 
دى كآنت* فتوى شخصية *يعنى لآ ضرر لو حد غيرى قيم

وآلله أعلم
:smile01
 

  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههههـ
> دى كآنت* فتوى شخصية *يعنى لآ ضرر لو حد غيرى قيم
> 
> وآلله أعلم
> ...



*هى وصلتلك و الله اعلم .. كدة ربنا يستر عليكى :smile01*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 أغسطس 2012)

يا سلام عليكِ ياشقاوه وش ذي الدرر وش ذي الجواهر اللي نثرتيها صراحه 
معاك حق وحب اضيف كمان ان البيت هو ملك المراه كونها تنظفه وتهتم به وتطبخ مو معناته انها خدامه عنده ماهو كمان يشتغل بره البيت ويفكر اشلون يأمن حياه كريمه لها هذا يعني انه يشتغل عندها؟ لا طبعا
واذا كانت تشتغل مو لازم تذله على شغلها وتحسسه انها قاعده معها بفلوسها ومزاجها هذه صارت معركه مو الحياه.. وهو ايضا لازم يقدرها جيدا ويعرف يسوي بعض الاشياء عشان يخفف عنها واذا قادر يجيب لها خدامه تساعدها .


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قالو قبل كدة و كانت الاراء فضايح .. استرى عليهم يستر عليكى ربنا :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مش قادرة اصدق اللي انتي بتقوليه:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

انا عايزة اسال سؤال بجد هو مين اللى قال ان الشغل البيت علي الست
يعني هل ده قانون ولا مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس وانا مش عارفه 
جاوبوني علي ديه وهقول راءي بعدها


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا عايزة اسال سؤال بجد هو مين اللى قال ان الشغل البيت علي الست
> يعني هل ده قانون ولا مكتوبة في الكتاب المقدس وانا مش عارفه
> جاوبوني علي ديه وهقول راءي بعدها


*لا مش مكتوب ولا حاجة*
*بس الفكره ان البيت مملكة الست :t23:*
*انا اللى ارتبه وانظفه بفن ... الست حسها وزوقها وفنها*
*ارقى من الرجل بكتير .... وموضوع الاكل .. زى ما قالت شقاوه*
*انا اللى اطبخ حتى لو هو شيف .... الست دايماً ليها لمستها*
*البيت مملكه .... ولازم الانوثه تبقى مغطياه من كل ناحيه *
*معنديش تعليق كبير .... لانى متفقه تماماً مع حبيبتى شقاوه *
*الموضوع عمليه ذوق وفن وقناعه .. مش دساتير وقوانين :new8:*
*
وهو ممكن يساعد ... ويتحمل البيت كله كام يوم لو انا عيانه
انما الطبيعى .... يكون مسئوليتى انا *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا مش مكتوب ولا حاجة*
> *بس الفكره ان البيت مملكة الست :t23:*
> *انا اللى ارتبه وانظفه بفن ... الست حسها وزوقها وفنها*
> *ارقى من الرجل بكتير .... وموضوع الاكل .. زى ما قالت شقاوه*
> ...


 
كلام جميل ورومانسي لواحدة ست مبتشتغلش وقاعدة في البيت طول الوقت:new8:
لكن عايزين نشوف رايك لو اتجوزتي واشتغلتي وكنتي بترجعي من الشغل الساعة خمسة ولا حتي تلاتة ولسه عندك اولاد ومدارس ومذاكرة وواجب 
هيكون رايك كده بردو 
البيت مملكة الست نعم حقيقي اتفق معاكي في ده بس ده في بداية الجواز والفضا او لو هي مش بتشتغل انما لو نزلنا لارض الواقع حيث الشغل ومدارس العيال ومذاكرتهم فالاحاسيس بتاعت المملكة ديه مش موجودة بالعكس ديه بتبقي عايزة اى حد يساعدها ويشيل عنها حتى لو كان الشيطان
وعلي فكرة مش بس الست اللي بتشتغل حتي اللي مش بتشتغل عبء تربية الاطفال ديه مهنة بتفضل مستمرة ٢٤ ساعة ٧ ايام في الاسبوع مبتخلصش


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كلام جميل ورومانسي لواحدة ست مبتشتغلش وقاعدة في البيت طول الوقت:new8:
> لكن عايزين نشوف رايك لو اتجوزتي واشتغلتي وكنتي بترجعي من الشغل الساعة خمسة ولا حتي تلاتة ولسه عندك اولاد ومدارس ومذاكرة وواجب
> هيكون رايك كده بردو
> البيت مملكة الست نعم حقيقي اتفق معاكي في ده بس ده في بداية الجواز والفضا او لو هي مش بتشتغل انما لو نزلنا لارض الواقع حيث الشغل ومدارس العيال ومذاكرتهم فالاحاسيس بتاعت المملكة ديه مش موجودة بالعكس ديه بتبقي عايزة اى حد يساعدها ويشيل عنها حتى لو كان الشيطان
> وعلي فكرة مش بس الست اللي بتشتغل حتي اللي مش بتشتغل عبء تربية الاطفال ديه مهنة بتفضل مستمرة ٢٤ ساعة ٧ ايام في الاسبوع مبتخلصش


*الموضوع مش صعب اصلاً*
*الاكل والطبخ ... يتجهز على يومين ... وحالياً الديب فريزر*
*فيه كل شئ شبه جاهز منتظر التسويه بس ...*

*الترويق والتنظيف يوم الجمعه خصصيه ليه وكل يوم بعد شغلك يتقسم ... كله بالترتيب والتنظيم يمشى** لان ممكن هو كمان يبقى شغله بيرجعه عشره بليل 
او تمانيه ... ومحتاج يستريح اقومه ينظف ويمسح هو ... ؟؟*

*ومذاكرة الاولاد ممكن يمسكها هو ويتابعهم واهو يبقى وفرلى وقت** 
الموضوع مش قاعده ثابته .. دى حياه ..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الموضوع مش صعب اصلاً*​
> 
> *الاكل والطبخ ... يتجهز على يومين ... وحالياً الديب فريزر*
> *فيه كل شئ شبه جاهز منتظر التسويه بس ...*​
> ...


 
بالظبط الموضوع حياة مش قواعد علشان كدة انا سالت سؤالي اللي فات يبقي الاتنين ينظمو حياتهم علي حسب ظروفهم مش بالقوانين
يبقي الموضوع مش موضوع ممالك خالص الموضوع موضوع اللي يقدر يعمل حاجة ويشيل مع التاني يبقي يعملها
بتقولي هتنضفي يوم الجمعة 
يوم اجازتك الوحيدة يعني
معني كدة انك هفتضلى شغالة ٧ ايام في الاسبوع بلا توقف 
طيب هو ده عدل وهو هيبقي بيعمل ايه يوم الجمعة 
بيستريح صح طيب اشمعنا
انتي بتبسطي الامور لكن لسه بره الموضوع لكن لما تدخلي جواه هتعرفي انو مش بالبساطة ديه وهتنسي موضوع المملكة ده خالص 
هي ديه الحياة وهو ده الواقع :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا سلام عليكِ ياشقاوه وش ذي الدرر وش ذي الجواهر اللي نثرتيها صراحه
> معاك حق وحب اضيف كمان ان البيت هو ملك المراه كونها تنظفه وتهتم به وتطبخ مو معناته انها خدامه عنده ماهو كمان يشتغل بره البيت ويفكر اشلون يأمن حياه كريمه لها هذا يعني انه يشتغل عندها؟ لا طبعا
> واذا كانت تشتغل مو لازم تذله على شغلها وتحسسه انها قاعده معها بفلوسها ومزاجها هذه صارت معركه مو الحياه.. وهو ايضا لازم يقدرها جيدا ويعرف يسوي بعض الاشياء عشان يخفف عنها واذا قادر يجيب لها خدامه تساعدها .



*تسلميلى يا حبى يارب :t4: بس لو مقدرش بقا كل دة ... لنا كامل الحرية نفعل مانشاء ولا حرج علينا .. و ياويله اللى يضايق ست :act19:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كلام جميل ورومانسي لواحدة ست مبتشتغلش وقاعدة في البيت طول الوقت:new8:
> لكن عايزين نشوف رايك لو اتجوزتي واشتغلتي وكنتي بترجعي من الشغل الساعة خمسة ولا حتي تلاتة ولسه عندك اولاد ومدارس ومذاكرة وواجب
> هيكون رايك كده بردو
> البيت مملكة الست نعم حقيقي اتفق معاكي في ده بس ده في بداية الجواز والفضا او لو هي مش بتشتغل انما لو نزلنا لارض الواقع حيث الشغل ومدارس العيال ومذاكرتهم فالاحاسيس بتاعت المملكة ديه مش موجودة بالعكس ديه بتبقي عايزة اى حد يساعدها ويشيل عنها حتى لو كان الشيطان
> وعلي فكرة مش بس الست اللي بتشتغل حتي اللي مش بتشتغل عبء تربية الاطفال ديه مهنة بتفضل مستمرة 24 ساعة 7 ايام في الاسبوع مبتخلصش



*طب اقولك حاجة و متتصدميش منى بس .. انا الكلام اللى قولته دة والدتى بتعمله و اكتر .. و والدتى مش ربة منزل بتشتغل و كانت بتروحلى كل يوم الساعة 3 الظهر و اوقات 5 .. هى بتعمل كل حاجة .. من أكل و تنظيف و تربيتى و مذاكرتى و الغسيل و المكوة و كل شئ و والدى مش بيساعد غير فى الحاجات اللى قولتها .. يعنى لو وصل قبلها يشغل الغسالة على ماهى تيجى تكمل .. ممكن يسخن الاكل .. كنت و انا طفلة يجيبنى من المدرسة ( فكرة الباص فى مصر فكرة فاشلة الاطفال بتبقى عجينة فيه و انا كنت هادية ممكن اتفعص فيها :smile01 ) .. انا اللى قولته مش كلام وردى من الخيال و الاحلام .. دة واقع انا عيشته 22 سنة و بصراحة مشوفتش اعظم من والدتى أم عشان أخدها قدوة فى التربية و الحياة الزوجية و النجاح فى الشغل( ربنا يخليهالى و ابقى نص عظمتها ) .. ضيفى على كل دة ان احنا على ايامنا الحياة اسهل كتير من الاول .. فيه غسالة أطباق و غسالة فول اتوماتيك للهدوم و الكتريك اوفن و ديب فريزر كل دة يسهل الشغل فى البيت جدًا .. زمان مكنش فيه الكلام دة .. هو يادوب الاكل يتعمل لمدة يومين عشان ميبوزش و يتعمل غيره لان الموجود تلاجة بس .. و مكنش فيه أى حاجةاتوماتيك و كل حاجة على دماغ الست .. اظن اننا فى نعمة دلوقتى *


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

رغايين فحححححت


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب اقولك حاجة و متتصدميش منى بس .. انا الكلام اللى قولته دة والدتى بتعمله و اكتر .. و والدتى مش ربة منزل بتشتغل و كانت بتروحلى كل يوم الساعة 3 الظهر و اوقات 5 .. هى بتعمل كل حاجة .. من أكل و تنظيف و تربيتى و مذاكرتى و الغسيل و المكوة و كل شئ و والدى مش بيساعد غير فى الحاجات اللى قولتها .. يعنى لو وصل قبلها يشغل الغسالة على ماهى تيجى تكمل .. ممكن يسخن الاكل .. كنت و انا طفلة يجيبنى من المدرسة ( فكرة الباص فى مصر فكرة فاشلة الاطفال بتبقى عجينة فيه و انا كنت هادية ممكن اتفعص فيها :smile01 ) .. انا اللى قولته مش كلام وردى من الخيال و الاحلام .. دة واقع انا عيشته 22 سنة و بصراحة مشوفتش اعظم من والدتى أم عشان أخدها قدوة فى التربية و الحياة الزوجية و النجاح فى الشغل( ربنا يخليهالى و ابقى نص عظمتها ) .. ضيفى على كل دة ان احنا على ايامنا الحياة اسهل كتير من الاول .. فيه غسالة أطباق و غسالة فول اتوماتيك للهدوم و الكتريك اوفن و ديب فريزر كل دة يسهل الشغل فى البيت جدًا .. زمان مكنش فيه الكلام دة .. هو يادوب الاكل يتعمل لمدة يومين عشان ميبوزش و يتعمل غيره لان الموجود تلاجة بس .. و مكنش فيه أى حاجةاتوماتيك و كل حاجة على دماغ الست .. اظن اننا فى نعمة دلوقتى *


 
حبيبتى انا عارفة ان الكلام ده واقع وشوفتو في امي وجدتي وكل الناس
بس مش معني انو واقع يبقي صح
مامتك ومامتي قدروا يعملو الحاجات ديه وكانو ناجحين جدا بس مش معني ان اعرف ان حد يقدر يعمل حاجة يبقي استنفزو هيجي عليه وقت ويستنفز ويكره الحياة ويكره الجواز وسنينو ومش معني ان امهاتنا مشتكوش يبقي مش تعبانين ومستهلكين كمان 
انا بتكلم من ناحية العدل هل الوضع اللي بتقولي عليه ده عدل 
مش مفروض ان الجواز مشاركة في كل شئ ولا هي حياة واحد تقريبا يعمل كل حاجة والتاني ضيف شرف
الحياة دلوقتي مش اسهل ولا حاجة كتر الاجهزة خلاها شكلها اسهل لكن الحياة دلوقتي اعقد
شوفي الازمة الاقتصادية اللي خربت بيوت الناس شوفي المواصلات شوفي المعاكسات والقرف اللي بتتعرض ليه الست وهى رايحة وجاية من الشغل شوفي لما تتعرضى لده كل يوم وترجعي البيت كمان مفيش راحة
انا بجد مش مصدقاكو  انتو بتتكلمو كده ازاى معقولة انتي عايزة تستنفزى نفسك بالشكل ده التضحية والحب مش معناها انك تستهلكي نفسك وتستنفزيها بالشكل ده وعلي فكرة اللي بيفضل يدي طول الوقت ده بيجى وقت عليه وبستنفز وميبقاش عندو اى حاجة يديها علشان اللي بيدي لازم ياخد علشان يعرف يدى
معلش سامحوني متجوش بعد كده تشتكو
قالو لفرعون ايه فرعنك قال عبيدى:smile01


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب اقولك حاجة و متتصدميش منى بس .. انا الكلام اللى قولته دة والدتى بتعمله و اكتر .. و والدتى مش ربة منزل بتشتغل و كانت بتروحلى كل يوم الساعة 3 الظهر و اوقات 5 .. هى بتعمل كل حاجة .. من أكل و تنظيف و تربيتى و مذاكرتى و الغسيل و المكوة و كل شئ و والدى مش بيساعد غير فى الحاجات اللى قولتها .. يعنى لو وصل قبلها يشغل الغسالة على ماهى تيجى تكمل .. ممكن يسخن الاكل .. كنت و انا طفلة يجيبنى من المدرسة ( فكرة الباص فى مصر فكرة فاشلة الاطفال بتبقى عجينة فيه و انا كنت هادية ممكن اتفعص فيها :smile01 ) .. انا اللى قولته مش كلام وردى من الخيال و الاحلام .. دة واقع انا عيشته 22 سنة و بصراحة مشوفتش اعظم من والدتى أم عشان أخدها قدوة فى التربية و الحياة الزوجية و النجاح فى الشغل( ربنا يخليهالى و ابقى نص عظمتها ) .. ضيفى على كل دة ان احنا على ايامنا الحياة اسهل كتير من الاول .. فيه غسالة أطباق و غسالة فول اتوماتيك للهدوم و الكتريك اوفن و ديب فريزر كل دة يسهل الشغل فى البيت جدًا .. زمان مكنش فيه الكلام دة .. هو يادوب الاكل يتعمل لمدة يومين عشان ميبوزش و يتعمل غيره لان الموجود تلاجة بس .. و مكنش فيه أى حاجةاتوماتيك و كل حاجة على دماغ الست .. اظن اننا فى نعمة دلوقتى *


*بدأت اشك انك اختى وانا معرفش :thnk0001:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 أغسطس 2012)

يا مساء العسل عليكم


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> حبيبتى انا عارفة ان الكلام ده واقع وشوفتو في امي وجدتي وكل الناس
> بس مش معني انو واقع يبقي صح
> مامتك ومامتي قدروا يعملو الحاجات ديه وكانو ناجحين جدا بس مش معني ان اعرف ان حد يقدر يعمل حاجة يبقي استنفزو هيجي عليه وقت ويستنفز ويكره الحياة ويكره الجواز وسنينو ومش معني ان امهاتنا مشتكوش يبقي مش تعبانين ومستهلكين كمان
> انا بتكلم من ناحية العدل هل الوضع اللي بتقولي عليه ده عدل
> ...


*معلش بس فى نقطه صغيره عايزه اقولك عليها*
*الحب يعنى تضحيه ... ويعنى انك تستنفزى نفسك لاخر مجهودك*
*عشان تسعدى اللى حواليك ... جوزك دة انت بتحبيه اذا هتيجى على نفسك عشان تريحيه ... حتى لو كان دة على حسابك ... امال ايه الحب ... وليه امهاتنا نجحت واحنا هنفشل*

*وهل معنى كدة اننا هنتجوز ... ونعمل جدول ... يومك فى الطبيخ انهارده .. 
المواعين عليك والغسيل عليا .... المشاركه فى الحياه موجوده بشكل عام .... *

*تربية الاطفال علينا احنا الاتنين .... انه ينضفهم ويرضعهم "بيبرون" 
دة لازم يعمله معايا ... عشان الطفل يطلع سوى ...*

*التربيه والمذاكره بينا احنا الاتنين .. 

التخطيط فى الحياه بينا كمان ... 

التنظيف والترتيب مش صعب اصلااااااااااا .. 
انت لو شخصيه مرتبه وبيتك نضيف اول بأول الموضوع مش هيبقى صعب ... 

انما مقدرش اجبره يقوم بواجباتى ... زى ماهو ميقدرش يجبرنى "اشتغل" واجيب فلوس لو انا رافضه .. لان دة واجبه هو .. زى ما تنظيم البيت واجبى انا .... *

*انا بساعده فى الشغل بشغلى ... وهو بيساعدنى بترتيبه ... 
بس مش اساسى ..... *

*الرجل لو مرن ومش سي السيد ... هتلاقيه من غير كل دة 
بيساعد لوحده واللى هيقدر عليه هيعمله .... *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> حبيبتى انا عارفة ان الكلام ده واقع وشوفتو في امي وجدتي وكل الناس
> بس مش معني انو واقع يبقي صح
> مامتك ومامتي قدروا يعملو الحاجات ديه وكانو ناجحين جدا بس مش معني ان اعرف ان حد يقدر يعمل حاجة يبقي استنفزو هيجي عليه وقت ويستنفز ويكره الحياة ويكره الجواز وسنينو ومش معني ان امهاتنا مشتكوش يبقي مش تعبانين ومستهلكين كمان
> انا بتكلم من ناحية العدل هل الوضع اللي بتقولي عليه ده عدل
> ...



*فيه جزء انا قولته و مش أخدتى بالك منه 
*


> *الاهم من كل دة .. التقدير .. يقدر انى بتعب و يقدر انى بشتغل و انى مش بلعب و انى ممكن يجى يوم و اقول انا مرهقة انا تعبانة و ميقوليش ايه الجديد ماهو انا مش كل وقت هقدر ادى كل طاقتى .. ممكن اتعب ممكن ارهق ممكن حالتى النفسية تسوء فمقدرش اشتغل بكل مجهودى ..عايزاه يقدر كل دة و يحس بيا و يقولى و ماله انا معاكى لحد ماترجعى احسن من الاول .. ميحسسنيش ان دة فرض و واجب و سخرة انى اعمله يخلينى اعمل كل دة بحب*



*انا مش عايزة استنفذ نفسى و موعدتش انى اعرف اعمل كل دة على طول .. انا قولت وارد اتعب وارد ازهق وارد اقوله انا مرهقة .. و عايزاه جنبى و يفهمنى و يستحملنى ساعتها .. و يقدر كل دة .. لكن لو قادرة معملش ليه ؟ خصوصا اما الاقيه مقدر اللى بعمله دة و مش قايل انه واجب و فرض عليا .. هبقى مبسوطة و انا بعمل كل دة .. و مين جاب سيرة انه هيبقى مرتاح و انا شغالة يعنى .. لوافترضنا انا بشتغل نبطشية واحدة هو هيتشغل 2 .. مصاريف الحياة بتزيد فحرام يبقى بيشتغل كدة و انا اقول ننصص شغل البيت .. خصوصا انا مش بقتنع قولنا بشغل الرجالة فى البيت بحس انه مش بالدقة المفروضة ..

المثل بيقول .. قالو لفرعون ايه فرعنك ملقيتش موسى يلمنى :smile01*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*هي المصطبه دي مفيهاش دم ليه ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بدأت اشك انك اختى وانا معرفش :thnk0001:*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههه لا اطمنى انا وحيدة . ممكن نكون اخوات فى الرضاعة .. انتى كنتى بتاكلى زبادى فى الببرونة ؟؟؟:smile01*



مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يا مساء العسل عليكم



*مساء الورد يا قمر :t23:*



+Nevena+ قال:


> *هي المصطبه دي مفيهاش دم ليه ؟*



*مسمعش نفسك انتى عاملة المصطبة دى و بتدخليها صدف اصلا و احنا اللى مشاغلينها دة تسيب و استهتار يا ست المشرفة .. مقولتلناش بقا ايه رايك فى الموضوع اياة و متسخنيش الدنيا هى مولعة لوحدها :59:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

طيب علشان اوضح كلامي  انا مش بقول يبقي فيه جدول ومواعيد انا قولت ان هما الاتنين ينظمو حياتهم علي حسب ظروفهم طبيعي ومنطقي لو هو بيرجع من الشغل الساعة ١٢ بليل مش من الضمير ابدا انها تبقي مستنياة بالمقشة ويلا نضف 
زى ماهو مش من العدل ان هما  الاتنين يكونو بيرجعو من الشغل في نفس الوقت وهو يعقد علي الكنبة يتفرج علي التلفزيون وهى بتنضف ده اللي انا قصدي عليه
كل اتنين ينظمو حياتهم بينهم علي حسب ظروفهم وظروف شغلهم 
لكن الفكرة اللي انا بتكلم فيها ان انا مبقاش داخلة مؤسسة الجواز وانا حاطة في دماغي ان عادى جدا اني استهلك واستفز حتى لو كان هو قاعد فاضى ولا هو يبقي حاطط في دماغة ان شغل البيت ده للست بس مهما كانت بتشتغل وتتعب بره
الحب تضحية ايوة وليس استهلاك واستنفاز الحب تضحية متبادلة ولو مكانش كده يبقي استغلال مش حب 
لو واحد منهم فضل يضحي طول الوقت بدون مقابل من الطرف التاني الحب نفسو بيستنفز وبينتهى ومحدش يقولي ان الحب انك تحب وتقدم وانت مش مستني مقابل ده كلام افلام لا الحب علاقة ثنائية بين اتنين طبيعي انك لما تحب وتضحي بتكون منتظر ان اللي قدامك يبادلك نفس الشئ والا هتحس انك مستغل ومستنفز واللي قدامك مش بيحبك
المشاعر الانسانية محتاجة تغذية لازم اتحب علشان افضل اقدر احب هو ده الانسان والا المشاعر بتموت لو متغذتش من الطرفين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب علشان اوضح كلامي  انا مش بقول يبقي فيه جدول ومواعيد انا قولت ان هما الاتنين ينظمو حياتهم علي حسب ظروفهم طبيعي ومنطقي لو هو بيرجع من الشغل الساعة 12 بليل مش من الضمير ابدا انها تبقي مستنياة بالمقشة ويلا نضف
> زى ماهو مش من العدل ان هما  الاتنين يكونو بيرجعو من الشغل في نفس الوقت وهو يعقد علي الكنبة يتفرج علي التلفزيون وهى بتنضف ده اللي انا قصدي عليه
> كل اتنين ينظمو حياتهم بينهم علي حسب ظروفهم وظروف شغلهم
> لكن الفكرة اللي انا بتكلم فيها ان انا مبقاش داخلة مؤسسة الجواز وانا حاطة في دماغي ان عادى جدا اني استهلك واستفز حتى لو كان هو قاعد فاضى ولا هو يبقي حاطط في دماغة ان شغل البيت ده للست بس مهما كانت بتشتغل وتتعب بره
> ...



*ايووووووة هنبدأ نتفق اهو .. التقدير لازم .. و مبقاش انا طالع عينى و هو قاعد متدلع لا طبعا اضعف الايمان هوقفه جنبى يعمل اى حاجة بس محسش انى لوحدى :mus13: لكن الحاجات التقيلة انا اللى هعملها .. و الحب مش معناه انى اموت نفسى عشان مكرهوش فى الاخر .. واضح اننا متفقين بس التعبير عن الفكرة هو اللى مختلف *


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايووووووة هنبدأ نتفق اهو .. التقدير لازم .. و مبقاش انا طالع عينى و هو قاعد متدلع لا طبعا اضعف الايمان هوقفه جنبى يعمل اى حاجة بس محسش انى لوحدى :mus13: لكن الحاجات التقيلة انا اللى هعملها .. و الحب مش معناه انى اموت نفسى عشان مكرهوش فى الاخر .. واضح اننا متفقين بس التعبير عن الفكرة هو اللى مختلف *


 
تمام اننا متفقين ياقمر انا عارفه ان النقاش معايا بيبقي صعب ساعات اصلي دماغي بعيد عنك حجر:smile01 علشان كده بطلت اتناقش في المنتدي 
بس بردو مش قادرة افهم ليه الحاجات التقيلة انتي اللي تعمليها ليه متبقاش بالتقسيم بينكو لو ينفع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تمام اننا متفقين ياقمر انا عارفه ان النقاش معايا بيبقي صعب ساعات اصلي دماغي بعيد عنك حجر:smile01 علشان كده بطلت اتناقش في المنتدي
> بس بردو مش قادرة افهم ليه الحاجات التقيلة انتي اللي تعمليها ليه متبقاش بالتقسيم بينكو لو ينفع



*الاكل بحب انا اللى اعمله .. بالرغم انى مش عبقرية بس بحب انا اللى اعمله ممتع بصراحة .. الغسيل انا هنشر بس و الغسالة هى اللى بتقوم بالواجب .. المسح و الكنس و كدة بصراحة مش بيعملو بذمة و هتلاقى الحاجة مش نضيفة مهما عملو مجهود مش بيطلعوها حلوة زى ما البنات بتعملها ابدا و دى عن تجربة صدقينى فى كل قرايبى الشباب كارثيين فى التنظيف فعلا .. لكن زى ما قولت فى الاول لو حاة بعيدة عنى و مش عارفة اوصلها و هو اطول و وصلها امرى لله هقبل بنص النظافة دى اهو احسن من مفيش *


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مسمعش نفسك انتى عاملة المصطبة دى و بتدخليها صدف اصلا و احنا اللى مشاغلينها دة تسيب و استهتار يا ست المشرفة .. مقولتلناش بقا ايه رايك فى الموضوع اياة و متسخنيش الدنيا هى مولعة لوحدها :59:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا في حاله اعتكاف اليومين دول
بتفرج من بعيد لبعيد
ولاني مقتنعه ومتفقه مع  رأيك انتي ووايت 
فبكتفي بالمشاهده حاليا

استمروا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا في حاله اعتكاف اليومين دول
> بتفرج من بعيد لبعيد
> ولاني مقتنعه ومتفقه مع  رأيك انتي ووايت
> ...



*افادكم الله يا ست :t4:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الاكل بحب انا اللى اعمله .. بالرغم انى مش عبقرية بس بحب انا اللى اعمله ممتع بصراحة .. الغسيل انا هنشر بس و الغسالة هى اللى بتقوم بالواجب .. المسح و الكنس و كدة بصراحة مش بيعملو بذمة و هتلاقى الحاجة مش نضيفة مهما عملو مجهود مش بيطلعوها حلوة زى ما البنات بتعملها ابدا و دى عن تجربة صدقينى فى كل قرايبى الشباب كارثيين فى التنظيف فعلا .. لكن زى ما قولت فى الاول لو حاة بعيدة عنى و مش عارفة اوصلها و هو اطول و وصلها امرى لله هقبل بنص النظافة دى اهو احسن من مفيش *


 
كونهم انهم مبيعرفوش ينضفو ده مش معناه انهم مش مؤهلين لكده لا ده سببه مشكلة تانية ان الراجل عندنا ممكن يوصل لسن ال٣٠ ومش متجوز وماما او اختو هما اللي بيعملولو حاجته لدرجة انو بيبقي متخيل ان ده الوضع الطبيعي انو يبقي قاعد في البيت زى مايكون قاعد في فندق يرجع من الشغل ياكل وينام ده غير غلطة امهات كتير في التربية من وهما صغيرين ان البنت هي اللي تنضف اوضة اخوها وهو مبيعملش حاجة انما الطبيعى انو لما يكبر ويعدي العشرين ميبقاش قاعد مستني ماما واختو ياكلوه ويغسلو هدومو كانو طفل اربع سنين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كونهم انهم مبيعرفوش ينضفو ده مش معناه انهم مش مؤهلين لكده لا ده سببه مشكلة تانية ان الراجل عندنا ممكن يوصل لسن ال30 ومش متجوز وماما او اختو هما اللي بيعملولو حاجته لدرجة انو بيبقي متخيل ان ده الوضع الطبيعي انو يبقي قاعد في البيت زى مايكون قاعد في فندق يرجع من الشغل ياكل وينام ده غير غلطة امهات كتير في التربية من وهما صغيرين ان البنت هي اللي تنضف اوضة اخوها وهو مبيعملش حاجة انما الطبيعى انو لما يكبر ويعدي العشرين ميبقاش قاعد مستني ماما واختو ياكلوه ويغسلو هدومو كانو طفل اربع سنين



*طب نعمل ايه طيب ؟؟ ناخدهم نربيهم الاول و بعدين نتجوزهم :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب نعمل ايه طيب ؟؟ ناخدهم نربيهم الاول و بعدين نتجوزهم :smile01*


 
حبيبتي المجتمع فيه اوضاع غلط ده طبيعي زى اى مجتمع بس المشكلة اننا نبقي مقتنعين بالغلط ده وندافع عنو كمان 
الحل انك break the chain 
نكسر الغلط ده ونبني من جديد لو منضفش كويس المرة ديه هينضف احسن المرة الجاية:smile01
بنات كتير بتتجوز وهى متعرفش تمسك مقشة  وبتتعلم اشمعنا احنا بنتعلم وبنبقي احسن


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> حبيبتي المجتمع فيه اوضاع غلط ده طبيعي زى اى مجتمع بس المشكلة اننا نبقي مقتنعين بالغلط ده وندافع عنو كمان
> الحل انك break the chain
> نكسر الغلط ده ونبني من جديد لو منضفش كويس المرة ديه هينضف احسن المرة الجاية:smile01
> بنات كتير بتتجوز وهى متعرفش تمسك مقشة  وبتتعلم اشمعنا احنا بنتعلم وبنبقي احسن



*لالا انا احسنلى اعمل بنفسى بدل ما افضل اعلم .. و خصوصا انى ناوية اطلع عينه شغل عشان مبحبش الراجل يقعد فى البيت بصراحة بيصدعونا برغيهم :59:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالا انا احسنلى اعمل بنفسى بدل ما افضل اعلم .. و خصوصا انى ناوية اطلع عينه شغل عشان مبحبش الراجل يقعد فى البيت بصراحة بيصدعونا برغيهم :59:*


 

ههههههه المهم انك في الاخر هتطلعي عينو بردو وهو المطلوب اثباتو :smile01
معلش صدعتك بكلامي وطول النقاش


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه المهم انك في الاخر هتطلعي عينو بردو وهو المطلوب اثباتو :smile01
> معلش صدعتك بكلامي وطول النقاش



*هههههههههه ربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير .. لا طبعا مفيش صداع .. اانا مبسوطة اننا بندردش سوا *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

أحلي مساء علي الناس العسل 
اتمني الكل يكون بخير
هو الحوار انهارده عن ايه ؟؟؟
​


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2012)

الحمد لله ان الواحد لما يجى يتابع فجأة بيلاقى رأى زى بتاع angel ayes والا هيجيلى شلل من اللى بقراه (لانى مش قادر اشارك لأنى مش منتمى للمكان)


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 على فكرهـ آلموضوع هنآ *ميول مش بس أرآء*
يعنى زى فكرهـ آلسيدهـ آلمتعلمة آلمثقفة إللى يجيلهآ وقت معين تقرر فيهـ تسيب عملهآ وتتفرغ للأسرهـ
دآ مش معنآهـ بآلضرورهـ إنهآ مش شآيفة نفسهآ كفء للعمل زى آلرجل أو إنهآ مش معآهـ على قدم آلمسآوآهـ
نفس آلقصة شغل آلبيت
لمآ هى " *بنفسهآ* " تقرر إن آلبيت مملكتهآ وحآبة تكون هى آلمسئولة آلأولى عنهـ
دآ مش معنآهـ إنهآ هترفهـ آلرجل ويبقى هو آلسيد آلمطآع

أهم شئ يبقى* مترسخ بينهم مبدأ آلمسآوآهـ وآلتفآهم*
وقتهآ كل وآحد هيقدر آلتآنى وهيكون على أتم آلإستعدآد للمسآعدهـ وآلمشآركة وتقبل ظروف آلآخر
أمآ تفآصيل آلمشآركة دى بقى ترجع لكل أتنين وظروفهم وحيآتهم إللى هم أدرى بيهآ  ...



  *.،*​ ​


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

ماالكم نمتوا فجاه ليه 
لالا يابنات خلينا صاحيين 
معايا موضوع جديد انزل بيه ولا ناجلها لما الكل يتجمع ههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)

*انزلى بورق الحائط ... قصدى الموضوع علطول D:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2012)

فين الموضوع الجديد يابنات ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

انزلي يا ميرو بالجديد بسرعه

وانا هتفرج اهو ههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2012)

وبعدين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انتو اتحسدتو ولا ايه ؟
طيب افتح انا موضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

افتحي اي انجيل

اي بنوته عندها موضوع تطرحه مدام المصطبه فاضيه كدا


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2012)

طيب هنفتح وانا معايا المفتاح اهو 
ايه رأيكو يابنات فى الحرية ؟ ايه مفهوم الحرية ؟ وايه حدودها وازاى نمارس حرية مسئولة ؟
مثلا هل توافقى ان مجتمعنا يكون مجتمع حر بمعنى ان اللى عايز حاجة يعملها طالما مش هتضر غيرو ؟
هل توافقى ان الحرية تعطى بالتساوى بين البنت والولد ولا حرية البنت ليها شروط وقيود ؟
يعنى مثلا اذا كان الولد هيستقل ويعيش لوحدو ؟ هل توافقى المجتمع يسمح بالمثل للبنت ؟
الكتاب المقدس بيقول اننا نكون احرار ولكن مش زى الناس اللى الحرية عندهم سترة للشر انا شايفة من وجهة نظرى ان المبدأ ده هو التعريف الحقيقى للحرية 
ايه رأيكو ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب هنفتح وانا معايا المفتاح اهو
> ايه رأيكو يابنات فى الحرية ؟ ايه مفهوم الحرية ؟ وايه حدودها وازاى نمارس حرية مسئولة ؟
> مثلا هل توافقى ان مجتمعنا يكون مجتمع حر بمعنى ان اللى عايز حاجة يعملها طالما مش هتضر غيرو ؟
> هل توافقى ان الحرية تعطى بالتساوى بين البنت والولد ولا حرية البنت ليها شروط وقيود ؟
> ...


موضوع جميل جداً يآ* آنجل* ^_^

بصى أحنآ أتخلقنآ أسآساً أحرآر .. آلقيود وآلعآدآت وكل مآ شآبه دآ شئ من إخترآعنآ أحنآ
وآلمرأهـ إنسآن كآمل آلأهلية زيهآ زى آلرجل بآلظبط
*فـ بآلتأكيد يحل ليهآ كل مآ يحل ليهـ*

مش هدخل فى تفآصيل
بس كونهآ تبقى حرهـ وتخطئ أفضل مليون مرهـ من أجبآرهآ وتقييدهآ لعمل آلصوآب
لإنهآ ببسآطة مش هيكون ليهآ فضل فيهـ بآلحآلة دى

*أمآ حدود آلحرية*
هى معرفتى بحدود حرية غيرى وعدم آلتخطى عليهآ
أى شئ مآ عدآ ذلكـ فهو *نطآق حريتى*



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً يآ* آنجل* ^_^​
> 
> بصى أحنآ أتخلقنآ أسآساً أحرآر .. آلقيود وآلعآدآت وكل مآ شآبه دآ شئ من إخترآعنآ أحنآ
> وآلمرأهـ إنسآن كآمل آلأهلية زيهآ زى آلرجل بآلظبط
> ...


 
رأيك اكتر من رائع وانا اتفق معاكى فى كل كلمة انتى قولتيها بجد ردك روعة فعلا وفيه نضوج غير طبيعى 
ياريت نشوف باقى الاراء


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

سووري يا بناويت اخرت عليكم بعد الموضوع دا ما يخلص هنزل بلموضوع 
كل الاشياء تحل لي وليس كل الاشياءتوافقني 
اه ما انا ممكن متاح ليا اعمل كل حاجه 
بس ايه حدودها الحاجه دي وايه الصح فيها وايه الغلط 
مثلا هو انا ممكن اشرب سجاير اه ممكن ما انا حره بقي 
بس هل دا صح هل يلق باولاد الله
مينفعش نتساوي بالراجل في حاجات كتيرررر بتتعمل 
احنا عايشين وسط مجتمع شرقي بيشوف انه الراجل يقدر يعمل كل حاجه وميتقلش غلط 
فا المقابل لو عملت البنت حاجه غلط واحده من اللي بيعملها الراجل تبقي بنت مش كووويسه خاللص وفاقت كل الحدود 
مثال تاني وبسمعه كتيرررررررلو ولد اغتصب بنت عارفين هيتقال ايه البنت مش محترمه معرفتش تدافع عن نفسها او لبسها كان مثير او مشيت في مكان مش كويس او فاضي او او 
مينفعش نقولالراجل متساوي مع المراه في الحرايات
اسفه علي الاطاله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> سووري يا بناويت اخرت عليكم بعد الموضوع دا ما يخلص هنزل بلموضوع
> كل الاشياء تحل لي وليس كل الاشياءتوافقني
> اه ما انا ممكن متاح ليا اعمل كل حاجه
> بس ايه حدودها الحاجه دي وايه الصح فيها وايه الغلط
> ...



اه فعلا دا في ناس كتيير بتقول كدا ان اكيد البنت كان فيها حاجه ثارت الولد وخلته يعمل كدا او يقول انها مش حاولت تدافع عن نفسها او ..او ...
وكل الناس حتي اهلها بييجوا علي البنت دي ومفيش حد بيرحمها 
وللاسف مش بيقلوا ان الحاجه دي بتأثر نفسيا وجسديا عليها طول عمرها 
دا انا بكون عايزه اقتل كل ولد او معني أصح حيوان بيعمل كدا 
في اي بنت 
اها ..ربنا يحافظ علي بناته 

بحييكي علي طرحك الموضوعين 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> سووري يا بناويت اخرت عليكم بعد الموضوع دا ما يخلص هنزل بلموضوع
> كل الاشياء تحل لي وليس كل الاشياءتوافقني
> اه ما انا ممكن متاح ليا اعمل كل حاجه
> بس ايه حدودها الحاجه دي وايه الصح فيها وايه الغلط
> ...


معآكـِ يآ *ميرو* بس *مين إللى يحدد إللى يليق بيآ أو مآيلقش* ..*؟*
آلمجتمع وتقآليدهـ .. ولآ أنآ وعقلى

إنتِ قولتى أفضل مثآل 
آلمجتمع بيحلل معآكسة آلشآب للبنت آلغير محتشمة
وبيحللهـ شرب آلسجآير
وبيحلل معظم أخطآئهـ وبيقول إنهآ شقآوة شبآب
فهل دهـ معنآهـ إن آلأفعآل دى تليق بيهـ كأبن ربنـآ ..*؟*

يبقى آلعآدآت مش هى آلمقيآس أبداً
آلقصة كلهآ هى " *حرية آلإنسآن فى تحديد آللآئق وغير آللآئق *"
بعدهآ أخطأ أو كآن على صوآب فدهـ هيرجع للطريق إلى هو قررهـ لنفسهـ 

*
وأنآ كمآن أسفة على أطآلتى*


 

  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> سووري يا بناويت اخرت عليكم بعد الموضوع دا ما يخلص هنزل بلموضوع
> كل الاشياء تحل لي وليس كل الاشياءتوافقني
> اه ما انا ممكن متاح ليا اعمل كل حاجه
> بس ايه حدودها الحاجه دي وايه الصح فيها وايه الغلط
> ...


 
اهلا ياميرو وشكرا على ردك الجميل 
بس انا مش بتكلم عن حدود مجتمعنا اللى انا عارفاها كويس ( واللى هى مش بالضرورة تكون صح ومش بالضرورة  تكون غلط )

وبردو من وجهة النظر المسيحية انا مقتنعة جدا ان كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق او تليق يعنى انا أنسان اقدر اعمل اى حاجة بس كمسيحى مش كل حاجة ينفع اعملها لانى المفروض ان اعمالى تكون بتمجد الله واحاول اعمل كده على قد ما اقدر وزى ما قال الكتاب احنا احرار بس مش الحرية اللى تكون سترة للشر 

بس الكلام ده ياميرو اختيار فردى يعنى انا كمسيحية عارفه انى اقدر اعمل كل حاجة بس اخترت انى معملش كل حاجة الناس بتعملها لانها لاتليق بيا كمسيحية فيه ناس تانية مش عايشة كده يعنى هما مش مسحين اصلا او ممكن يكونو مسيحيين بالاسم او ملحدين دول مقدرش اجبرهم على اختياراتى 
لكن انا سؤالى لو حصل ومجتمعنا سمح بالحريات ديه هل انا هقبل اعيش فى مجتمع زى كده ؟ مع العلم ان انا مش هعمل اللى باقى الناس بتعملو بس اللى حواليا بيعملو هل انا هقبل الاخرين بالوضع ده ؟ ولا هقرف منهم وهرفض ان مجتمعنا يسمح بالحرية ديه ؟
بردو بالنسبة للبنت والولد انا عارفه هما بيقولو على البنت اللى بتشرب سجاير قليلة الادب والولد عادى جدا انا شايفة ان الوضع ده مش طبيعى لان الغلط المفروض انو غلط وعموما شرب السجاير عادة مش حلوة سواء ولد او بنت 
لكن مثلا لو اتكلمنا على حاجة زى الاستقلال وان البنت تعيش لوحدها هل ده فى نظرك انتى سيبك من المجتمع الفعل فى حد ذاته غلط ولا صح؟


----------



## Desert Rose (21 أغسطس 2012)

وسؤال تانى كمان 
مين اللى بيحدد الغلط من الصح؟ يعنى مثلا بيقولو ان صداقة الولد والبنت غلط وعيب , طيب نيجى تسأل ليه عيب ؟ مش بنلاقى اجابة 
هل اللى بيحددلى الصح والغلط وحدود الحرية هو  المجتمع وعاداته ايا كانت ؟ وهل العادات ديه قوانين غير قابلة للتغيير واعادة النظر فيها بشكل حيادى ومنطقى ؟ 
وهل الوضع الصحى للمجتمع انى احكم على الاشخاص اللى فيه ياكلو ايه ويشربو ايه ويلبسو ازاى مما يؤدى فى الاخر انهم يعملو كل الممنوعات وافظع منها بس من تحت لتحت وورا الابواب المغلقة ولا الاحسن هى الشفافية حتى لو كانت فى الاخطاء والغلطات ؟وانى اسيب الناس تقرر الطريق اللى تمشى فيه وتتحمل عواقبه هى لو حدها وفى نفس الوقت اقبلها فى المجتمع ومتبقاش منبوذة ومحكوم عليها بالاعدام ؟


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اهلا ياميرو وشكرا على ردك الجميل
> بس انا مش بتكلم عن حدود مجتمعنا اللى انا عارفاها كويس ( واللى هى مش بالضرورة تكون صح ومش بالضرورة  تكون غلط )
> 
> وبردو من وجهة النظر المسيحية انا مقتنعة جدا ان كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق او تليق يعنى انا أنسان اقدر اعمل اى حاجة بس كمسيحى مش كل حاجة ينفع اعملها لانى المفروض ان اعمالى تكون بتمجد الله واحاول اعمل كده على قد ما اقدر وزى ما قال الكتاب احنا احرار بس مش الحرية اللى تكون سترة للشر
> ...


تمام تعالي نعتبر نفسنا عايشين بره في امريكا مثلا فيها كل حاجه مباحه لحد الانحلال وبرضه عااادي لكن انا بالنسبالي لا يلقيه برغم الحريه اللي اتاح بيها المجتمع 
اما في حكايه اننا نقبل الاخرين او نقبل مجتمع فاسد اه اقبل لانه الانسان معرض يعيش في اوضاع كتيرررررر غلط ولازم ابقي مهيئه انه  اتقبل كل الاوضاع مداد هعرف احمي نفسي 
- من ناحيه البنت تستقل عن اهلها في  مجتمع سامح بدا ويرجع لحريه البنت نفسها فا راي مفيهاش اي مشكله طول ما هي ماشيه صح ومع ربنا وعارفه ايه اللي يلق واللي لا يليق


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وسؤال تانى كمان
> مين اللى بيحدد الغلط من الصح؟ يعنى مثلا بيقولو ان صداقة الولد والبنت غلط وعيب , طيب نيجى تسأل ليه عيب ؟ مش بنلاقى اجابة
> هل اللى بيحددلى الصح والغلط وحدود الحرية هو  المجتمع وعاداته ايا كانت ؟ وهل العادات ديه قوانين غير قابلة للتغيير واعادة النظر فيها بشكل حيادى ومنطقى ؟
> وهل الوضع الصحى للمجتمع انى احكم على الاشخاص اللى فيه ياكلو ايه ويشربو ايه ويلبسو ازاى مما يؤدى فى الاخر انهم يعملو كل الممنوعات وافظع منها بس من تحت لتحت وورا الابواب المغلقة ولا الاحسن هى الشفافية حتى لو كانت فى الاخطاء والغلطات ؟وانى اسيب الناس تقرر الطريق اللى تمشى فيه وتتحمل عواقبه هى لو حدها وفى نفس الوقت اقبلها فى المجتمع ومتبقاش منبوذة ومحكوم عليها بالاعدام ؟


ببساطه شديده اااااااااااه
المجتمع بيقدني في حاجات كتيرررررررر بقوانيه وةتقاليده وعاداته اللي ملهاش اي عشرين لزمه
وبخضع لتصرافات فيه كتيرررررر
عشان لو متعملش كده حتي لو بيبقي تصرف عااادي 
ببقي في نظر اللمجتمع حد فااااااااسد ومش محترم كمان


----------



## white.angel (21 أغسطس 2012)

*بصى يا نانسى .... موضوع الحريه دة ..... ليا نظره فيه غريبه اوى -كالعاده- :hlp:*

*موضوع انت حر مالم تضر .. او مصطلح حريتى بتقف عند حدود حرية الاخر .. مش شايفه ان هو دة مقياس الحريه الصحيح *

*هديك مثل ... هل الانسان حر ... بيسمحله مثلاً ... انه يتفرج على افلام اباحيه ... بمفرده .... هو كده مش بيتعدى حدود حد .. بس مش صح ..!!*

*هل الحريه تقتضى انى انا كحاكم ابسط الشعب بس اسرقه من الناحية التانيه ... انا كدة مضرتش الشعب هو راضى ومبسوط ... بردو مش صح ..!!*

*بعتقد ان انت حر مالم تخالف ضميرك ... اصح من انت حر مالم تضر ...*

*لان عادةً ضمير الانسان هو الوحيد اللى يقدر يحدد مقدار حريته ايه ...!!*

*مش الاخر .. لان فى اخرين ممكن مايتضايقوش من الغلط اللى انت تعمله وغلطك ميأثرش على حريتهم .. دة مش بيحلل الغلط وقتها .. *

*هتقوليلى فى ناس ضميرها "استك :hlp:" ... هقولك هما دول اللى جايبين الارض ورا .... *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

هاي عليكم يا احلي بنات
بمناسبه حمله انا ضد المعاكسات وكده وطبعا لا اقصد اللفظ فقط 
هل لو واحد عمل كده معاكي هتحكي لجوزك او خطيبك؟؟؟؟
ولو الحد ده هو يعرفه يعني مش غريب يا تري هيكون ايه الوضع هتحكي 
طيب هل هتخافي عليه يتخانق معاه ؟؟؟؟
او يزعقلك ويقولك كنت قولتيلي كنت عملت وعملت ولا هتحكي وتقولي علي الله 
الحقيقه 
الموضوع ده مجنني 
بمعني 
ان هي ملهاش ذنب في ده والولد ممكن يزعق في حاله زي دي
ومع كده
انا بحس بالذنب بالشئ ده 
وكأن ليا يد
فيه
 اتمني اسمع رايكم
وسوري لمقاطعه الموضوع الشغال 
بس بجد الموضوع ده محيرني جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2012)

معتقدتش انه الواحد هيعرف حد ويطلع مش كويس ويقوم بالمعاكسات وتكون غير محترمه كان 
ومعتقدتش انه في المواضيع دي ينفع الكلام فيها 
كمان بحس انه مش فيها اي فايده انه يعرفها اولا موقف وعدي وخلاص


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> معتقدتش انه الواحد هيعرف حد ويطلع مش كويس ويقوم بالمعاكسات وتكون غير محترمه كان
> ومعتقدتش انه في المواضيع دي ينفع الكلام فيها
> كمان بحس انه مش فيها اي فايده انه يعرفها اولا موقف وعدي وخلاص



ممممممممممممم
انا مع رايك جدا 
بس مش ده نوع من الخيانه باني بخبي عليه امر يهمه قوي ولا ايه رايك ؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أغسطس 2012)

يا هلا بالموجودات


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2012)

يا هلا يا قمر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا هلا بالموجودات


يا هلا بيكي يا قمر


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ممممممممممممم
> انا مع رايك جدا
> بس مش ده نوع من الخيانه باني بخبي عليه امر يهمه قوي ولا ايه رايك ؟؟


دي مش خاينه دي حكمه 
والخاينه بتبتدي من بعد ما يكون فيه ارتباط وقتها اي حاجه تحصل خاينه 
قبل ما تعرفيه وحصلت حاجه ومتقالتش متتحسبش خيانه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا هلا بالموجودات



​ يالا هلا 
المصطبه نورت ههههه
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> دي مش خاينه دي حكمه
> والخاينه بتبتدي من بعد ما يكون فيه ارتباط وقتها اي حاجه تحصل خاينه
> قبل ما تعرفيه وحصلت حاجه ومتقالتش متتحسبش خيانه



ما انا بتكلم لو خطيبك او جوزك مش واحد من الشارع


----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)

وانا وانا
هو مفيش حد
يرحب بيا
الوووووووووو
ياددعان


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

منور يا سمير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> وانا وانا
> هو مفيش حد
> يرحب بيا
> الوووووووووو
> ياددعان



ههههههههههه
منور ياسموره طبعااا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هاي عليكم يا احلي بنات
> هاااي حببتي
> 
> بمناسبه حمله انا ضد المعاكسات وكده وطبعا لا اقصد اللفظ فقط
> ...



هو صعب بصراحه بالذات لوكان يعرفه
بس هقوله طبعااا 


​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ما انا بتكلم لو خطيبك او جوزك مش واحد من الشارع


بصي يا تينا في مواقف بتكون عابره الكلام فيها مش بيجيب غير وجع دماغ ومشاكل 
الحكايه بتبقي محتاجه حكمه صدقيني مش خاينه في نظري


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

فعلا
موقف صعب


----------



## ponponayah (22 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هاي عليكم يا احلي بنات
> 
> هاى يا قمر
> بمناسبه حمله انا ضد المعاكسات وكده وطبعا لا اقصد اللفظ فقط
> ...


​
بصى هو موضوع المعاكسات بقى رخمة اوى 
وبقيت بحس ان مفيش حرية فى التحرك او التنقل حتى لو المسافة قصيرة
لدرجة انى بقيت اخاف امشى لوحدى
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 أغسطس 2012)

عندك حق 
انا بخاف اروح الكليه لوحدي


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

*أنا عارف ان ده مش مكاني لكن لازم أوضح حاجة في المشاركة دي :*​ 


mero_engel قال:


> دي مش خاينه دي حكمه
> والخاينه بتبتدي من بعد ما يكون فيه ارتباط وقتها اي حاجه تحصل خاينه
> قبل ما تعرفيه وحصلت حاجه ومتقالتش متتحسبش خيانه


*
سوري يا أخت ميرو أنا معارض لرأيك

لأن الحقير اللي عمل كدة ممكن يحس ان البنت أو الست دي سكوتها على اللي حصل يبقى رضى أو خوف ويتمادى في كدة

في حين لو قولتي على اللي بيحصل للزوج أو الأخ أو الأب

فمهما حصل هيكون أفضل طبعاااا

لأنه هيمنعه انه يعمل  كدة تاني ومش شرط بانه يعمل مشكلة كبيرة ممكن يحدد العلاقة اللي بينه وبين  اللي ضايقك ده في اطار محدود جدااا لا يسمح بانه يكون فيه تجاوز تاني وممكن  يقطع العلاقات على طول مع الشخص ده وهو ده الأفضل

وبعدين لازم تصارح الزوجة زوجها بكل شيء والزوج كذلك عشان حياتهم لا تتبني على غش ووممكن الغش دا يتعرف في يوم من الأيام ويزعل أحد الطرفين

لابد من أن يكون في صراحة وثقة متبادلة والا هتبقى العلاقة مش مبنية صح
              نصيحتي لأي بنت ان اللي مش مقدر صراحتك وواثق فيكي أعتقد انه مش هيكون شخص مناسب ليكي

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

*
أنا موافقة مع الناس اللى قالت ح أقول و كمان موافقة مع الناس اللى قالت مش ح أقول

إزاى ؟

على حسب الزوج و على حسب المعاكسة 

إزاى ؟؟

الازواج أنواع ؟؟؟

و المعاكسات أنواع ؟؟

يعنى مثلا

فيه رجالة بتستعبط و بتستهبل فيها

يعنى ممكن يقول لها : و ليه هو أصلا يعاكسك 

تلاقيكى قولتى له كلمة كدة و لا كدة

أو بصيتى له كدة 

و تتقلب عركة 

يعنى مثل هذا النوع من الرجال 

ما ينفعش تتفاهمى معاه 
----------------------------------------
لكن فيه نوع ممكن ينصحك إزاى تتصرفى فى الموقف دا 

و هذا النوع ممكن عادى تحكى معاه


بالنسبة للمعاكسة
---------------------
يعنى إفرض حد قريبك مثلا زوج أختك عاكسك .................دا مثلا طبعا

لو قولتى لزوجك ..........................ح يمنعك إنك تروحى لأختك 

و يمكن كمان يمنعك تروحى لأهلك

ياترى ح تقولى و لا لأة .....................على حسب الزوج
-------------------------------------

و يا سلام بأة لو المعاكسة جت من حد من قرايبه

ياترى ح تقولى و لا لأة .....................على حسب الزوج
-------------------------------------

ممكن تكون معاكسة هبلة من معاكسات الشارع 

طنشى مش لازم حاجة زى ديه تتحكى 

إنتى نفسك ممكن تكونى نسيتى إنك إتعاكستى
-----------------------------------------------------

و إحنا كمان لازم نميز بين المعاكسات اللى جاية بصريقة جدية و بين المعاكسات المزاحية 

أنا طبعا أقصد المعاكسات اللى جاية عن طريق الاقارب





*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2012)

عندك حق يا  إيرينى-- انا معاكى فى كلامك


----------



## Critic (22 أغسطس 2012)

> يه رجالة بتستعبط و بتستهبل فيها
> يعنى ممكن يقول لها : و ليه هو أصلا يعاكسك
> تلاقيكى قولتى له كلمة كدة و لا كدة


ده راجل بقا لامؤخذة !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> ده راجل بقا لامؤخذة !


 
 بس على فكره الامؤخذه ده فيه منهم كتير---


----------



## Critic (22 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس على فكره الامؤخذه ده فيه منهم كتير---


خلاص لما تيجحى ترتبطى ابعدى عنهم واختارى من القليلين اللى مش لامؤاخذة , لكن هتخارى منهم مترجعيش تلومى الا نفسك :t32:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أغسطس 2012)

صباح الخير... وش تحكون فيه؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أغسطس 2012)

> أنا عارف ان ده مش مكاني لكن لازم أوضح حاجة في المشاركة دي



ده مكانك بالعكس منور المكان ومرحبابك ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> صباح الخير... وش تحكون فيه؟



*بنحكى فى المعاكسات من الشباب 

لو إتعاكستى من حد قريب منك 

ح تقولى لزوجك و لا لأة*


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أنا عارف ان ده مش مكاني لكن لازم أوضح حاجة في المشاركة دي :*​
> 
> *
> سوري يا أخت ميرو أنا معارض لرأيك
> ...


يا اخ جرجس دي مش وجهه نظري وبس علي فكره 
دا كلام الكنيسه ماضيك ملكك مدام انت كنت لسه معرفتش او ارتبط 
ومن يوم ارتباطك بيه بقي اي حاجه تحصل ومتتقالش فعلا دي خيانه تفرق 
الحاجه التانيه في مواقف بيكون مثلا معاكسه عاديه حاجه عابره لو ذكرها يذكرها بالصدق 
الغش والكدب لما اذكر الموقف بصوره غلط


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يا اخ جرجس دي مش وجهه نظري وبس علي فكره
> *دا كلام الكنيسه ماضيك ملكك مدام انت كنت لسه معرفتش او ارتبط*
> ومن يوم ارتباطك بيه بقي اي حاجه تحصل ومتتقالش فعلا دي خيانه تفرق
> *الحاجه التانيه في مواقف بيكون مثلا معاكسه عاديه حاجه عابره* لو ذكرها يذكرها بالصدق
> *الغش والكدب لما اذكر الموقف بصوره غلط*


*
أنا مش عارف حضرتك بتتكلمي عن أي كنيسة لكن اللي أعرفه ان مش كل ماضي هترضى بيه كنيستي

مثلاااا:

يعني لو الماضي ده كان في تجاوز كبير يعني الراجل كان مسافر يشتغل بره وكان عايش هناك مش مظبوط أو الزوجة قبل ما تتجوز كانت غير بكر

في الحالات دي الكنيسة اللي أنا منتمي ليها قانوناااا لازم تعرف الطرف الأخر حقيقة حياته أو حياتها الماضية ولازم يمضي على ورقة بمعرفته لهذا الكلام لكي لا يرجع ويقول انا مكنتش أعرف

لأن الحالات دي بيبقى فيها بطلان زواج على أساس الغش وتقريباااا الطرفين بيحصلوا على تصاريح زواج فيما بعد (ولكن بشرط أن لا يكون مضى على الزواج فترة كبيرة تدل على رضى أحد الطرفين بحقيقة الطرف الآخر وحقيقة ماضيه)

بس طبعاااا اللي معندهوش ضمير مش بيغلب مع القوانين !!!

بالنسبة للنقطة التانية فأنا مجيبتش سيرة الكذب ولا الغش فيها

أنا كل اللي قولته انها لازم تتكلم وتقول لجوزها أو أخوها أو والدها عن اللي حصل من معاكسة أو تجاوز لو هي شايفة انها مش معاكسة عابرة وخلاص زي ما بتقولي عشان الموضوع لا يتطور الى أكتر من كدة

*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2012)

انت اتكلمت في نقطه جوهريه جدااا مسمهاش ماضي لانها مرتبطه بالحاضر والعمر الي جاي   يبقي لازم الكلام فيها والوضوح 
فيه فرق كبيررررر في مثال زي دا وفي حياه الانسان كشكل عام في امور حياته


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> انت اتكلمت في نقطه جوهريه جدااا مسمهاش ماضي لانها مرتبطه بالحاضر والعمر الي جاي   يبقي لازم الكلام فيها والوضوح
> *فيه فرق كبيررررر في مثال زي دا وفي حياه الانسان كشكل عام في امور حياته*


*
ممكن توضحي كلامك أكتر ؟؟؟

لو عايزة تقولي ان ممكن يكون الماضي بسيط مفيهوش تجاوز وبالتالي من الحكمة ميتقالش عشان ميكونش في مشاكل OK 

ولكن لابد اننا نتأكد بأن المشاعر السابقة انتهت بغير رجعة حتى لو قابلنا في الحاضر مرة أخرى من كان لنا علاقه معهم في السابق ومحصلش نصيب

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *موضوع انت حر مالم تضر .. او مصطلح حريتى بتقف عند حدود حرية الاخر .. مش شايفه ان هو دة مقياس الحريه الصحيح *​
> *هديك مثل ... هل الانسان حر ... بيسمحله مثلاً ... انه يتفرج على افلام اباحيه ... بمفرده .... هو كده مش بيتعدى حدود حد .. بس مش صح ..!!*​
> *هل الحريه تقتضى انى انا كحاكم ابسط الشعب بس اسرقه من الناحية التانيه ... انا كدة مضرتش الشعب هو راضى ومبسوط ... بردو مش صح ..!!*​
> *بعتقد ان انت حر مالم تخالف ضميرك ... اصح من انت حر مالم تضر ...*​
> ...


 
تمام يا وايت انا مش مختلفة معاكى بس فيه حاجة الحرية زى ما بتقولى تعتمد على ضميرى انا الشخصى وضميرى انا يختلف عن ضمير غيرى يعنى اللى انا اقبلو ممكن غيرى ميقبلوش لاسباب كتير اسباب اجتماعية ودينية وثقافية واسباب تربية كمان 
اذن اللى يشوفو ضميرى انو صح او غلط مقدرش ابدا افرضو على غيرى انا اقدر اتحكم فى ضميرى انا مش ضماير الناس 
علشان ده طلع المبدأ اللى بيقول انت حر مالم تضر علشان ينظم حياة الناس فى المجتمع اللى بيعيش فيه ناس من جميع الاشكال والالوان مينفعش لون واحد هو اللى يحكم على باقى الناس يعيشو ازاى 
علشان كده قالو اوكى انت حر تعمل مع نفسك اللى انت شايفو صح بالنسبة لنفسك بس  متتعداش باللى انت بتعملو على حرية الاخر 
فاذن المبدأ ده بالنسبة لتنظيم حياة الناس فى المجتمع مبدأ مش وحش 
وبعد كده كل واحد مع ضميرو الشخصى يشوف ايه ينفع وايه مينفعش


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أغسطس 2012)

*اعرف تحكون عن المعاكسات قصدي ايش الجديد عشان نحكي فيه غير ذا الموضوع 
موضوع معاكسات  ماحب احكي فيه ما اتخيله يحصل لي عشان كذا ماعرف وش ردة فعلي بتكون ممكن امسح فيه البلاط.. ممكن ابلغ الشرطه ممكن اعلم اخواني ويعلموه الادب.. مسالة سكوت عن بعض طراطيش كلام ممكن وارده مو خوفا عن التبليغ عنه طبعا. كل شئ الا  الاعراض ممكن توصل لدم
ماذكر غير مره كنت في دبي اسوق  وفجاه طلعت سياره ثانيه تلاحق سيارتي وبما اني غريبه من دبي وما اعرف شوارعها كويس عشان اضيعه جاني رعب ورجعت طلعت من شارع ودخلت مناطق سكنيه ووضعت منه  ... اتوقع لو يلاحقني في شوارع مدينتي ابوظبي كنت حعمل منه حفله اكسر تواير سيارته من كثرة الشوارع اللي بتوهه فيها..بكل البلاد في العالم فيها ناس غير متربيه ما تخاف من ربها وماعندها نخوه وكرامه لكن يخافون من القانون والفضيحه ولازم يتطبق عليهم الاثنين عشان باقي المجتمع يعيش بسلام .. مسالة ان الواحد يعاكس لان ملابس البنت او كذا هي مبرر للمستعد على المعاكسه ماهو مبرر منطقي او شرعي *


----------



## mero_engel (22 أغسطس 2012)

طيب نسال سؤال تاني 
لو جه واحد اتقدملك وصرحك وقالك انه كان ليه ماضي مش كويس وعلاقات مع بنات جنسيه استمرت سنين 
بس دلوقتي تاب وبقي كويس 
هتغفري وتسامحي وهتصدقيه ؟؟
ولا هتقولي ابعد عن الشر واغنيله 
وترفضيه من غير تفكير


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نسال سؤال تاني
> لو جه واحد اتقدملك وصرحك وقالك انه كان ليه ماضي مش كويس وعلاقات مع بنات جنسيه استمرت سنين
> بس دلوقتي تاب وبقي كويس
> هتغفري وتسامحي وهتصدقيه ؟؟
> ...


 
مش عارفه الموضوع صعب اقول اه او لا فيه لانه يعتمد على الموقف وقتها وعلى الشخص نفسو 
يعنى هو من حقو انو نغفرلو طالما انو تاب وربنا نفسو غفرلو فكل انسان يستحق ان الناس تغفرلو وتبدأ معاه صفحة جديدة طالما هو صادق وتاب فعلا 
وبصراحة هحترم فيه صراحتو انو قالى كان ممكن اصلا ميقوليش على حاجة زى كده ولا يمكن كنت هعرف فأعتقد ده يعنى انو شخص صادق وكويس ومش عايز يبنى حياتو على اسرار وغش 
بس هى مشكلة العلاقات اللى قبل الجواز ديه بتعمل مشاكل تانية خالص بعد الجواز غير موضوع الخيانة وانو ممكن يخونها او كده لا بتعمل مشاكل تانية مفيش مجال نتكلم عنها هنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نسال سؤال تاني
> لو جه واحد اتقدملك وصرحك وقالك انه كان ليه ماضي مش كويس وعلاقات مع بنات جنسيه استمرت سنين
> بس دلوقتي تاب وبقي كويس
> هتغفري وتسامحي وهتصدقيه ؟؟
> ...


أممممم
موقف صعب من آلموآقف إللى مهمآ فكرتى فيهآ
*مش هتعرفى رد فعلكـ وقتهآ*

أعتقد إنى وقتهآ *هحكم على حسب نظرتى ليهـ*
هل هو نفسياً وأخلآقياً أتغلب على أثآر آلموضوع دهـ ولآ لآ ..؟
هل هو لهـ مكآنة عندى وإللى بينآ من آلقوهـ أللى تخلينى أبقى عليهـ
وأكيد طبعاً لآزم يكون بآنى عندى رصيد معتبر من آلثقة يشفعلهـ ويطمنى على إللى جآى

بس بصرآحة مش فهمت قصد *أنجل* بآلمشآكل إللى هتظهر بعد آلزوآج :smil13: ..



*.،*



​


----------



## white.angel (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نسال سؤال تاني
> لو جه واحد اتقدملك وصرحك وقالك انه كان ليه ماضي مش كويس وعلاقات مع بنات جنسيه استمرت سنين
> بس دلوقتي تاب وبقي كويس
> هتغفري وتسامحي وهتصدقيه ؟؟
> ...


*هرفضه ........ :love34:*
*لان الشخص اللى عاش فى الزنا فتره طويله .... 
مش من السهل يشفى من اثاره
انما لو زى باقى الشباب لافف مع بنات مصر القديمه ومأنتم مع بنات شبرا .. 
هقوله عادى مفيش مشكله *

*انما "زنا" ... لا
لان الموضوع دة له مشاكل بتنتج بعد الجواز ... 
انا فى غنى عنها .... الرجاله مخلصتش وواقفه عليه يعنى :2:*​


----------



## girgis2 (22 أغسطس 2012)

*
ههههههه

يا ترى مين صاحب الفكرة لموضوعك الجديد ده يا أخت ميرو ؟؟؟؟ :beee:

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نسال سؤال تاني
> لو جه واحد اتقدملك وصرحك وقالك انه كان ليه ماضي مش كويس وعلاقات مع بنات جنسيه استمرت سنين
> بس دلوقتي تاب وبقي كويس
> هتغفري وتسامحي وهتصدقيه ؟؟
> ...



صعب أوووي الموقف دا

بس ممكن اوافق في حاله واحد ان أتأكد ان رجع فعلا 
وتاب توبه حقيقيه 
دا كفايه ان صارحني بحاجه صعبه ذي دي
واهم حاجه الصراحه قبل الزواج



​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أغسطس 2012)

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .. ليه الغم ده كله.. 
انا ماحب اعطي اجابات قاطعه ولكن فعلا ممكن بعض الناس تتوب
الهدايه بيد الله مش بيد البشر ودام الله غفور رحيم وقابل التوبه
مفروض نحن كمان نقبل ولكن نحن بشر ونتفاوت في كل شئ
بنسب معينه.. مادري وش اقول الفكره  صعب صراحه 
سواء اعترف هو ام لم يعترف  *


----------



## Samir poet (22 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نسال سؤال تاني
> لو جه واحد اتقدملك وصرحك وقالك انه كان ليه ماضي مش كويس وعلاقات مع بنات جنسيه استمرت سنين
> بس دلوقتي تاب وبقي كويس
> هتغفري وتسامحي وهتصدقيه ؟؟
> ...





Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفه الموضوع صعب اقول اه او لا فيه لانه يعتمد على الموقف وقتها وعلى الشخص نفسو
> يعنى هو من حقو انو نغفرلو طالما انو تاب وربنا نفسو غفرلو فكل انسان يستحق ان الناس تغفرلو وتبدأ معاه صفحة جديدة طالما هو صادق وتاب فعلا
> وبصراحة هحترم فيه صراحتو انو قالى كان ممكن اصلا ميقوليش على حاجة زى كده ولا يمكن كنت هعرف فأعتقد ده يعنى انو شخص صادق وكويس ومش عايز يبنى حياتو على اسرار وغش
> بس هى مشكلة العلاقات اللى قبل الجواز ديه بتعمل مشاكل تانية خالص بعد الجواز غير موضوع الخيانة وانو ممكن يخونها او كده لا بتعمل مشاكل تانية مفيش مجال نتكلم عنها هنا





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صعب أوووي الموقف دا
> 
> بس ممكن اوافق في حاله واحد ان أتأكد ان رجع فعلا
> وتاب توبه حقيقيه
> ...


عايز اتناقش فى الموضوع
افرضومثلا
الشخص دا حتى لوتاب حقيقى بجداااا
بس كاانسان اصبح عقيم
نتيجةالزانا انتو رايكو اية


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> عايز اتناقش فى الموضوع
> افرضومثلا
> الشخص دا حتى لوتاب حقيقى بجداااا
> بس كاانسان اصبح عقيم
> نتيجةالزانا انتو رايكو اية


بمعني ايه معلش مفهمتش سوؤالك عقيم من اي ناحيه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> عايز اتناقش فى الموضوع
> افرضومثلا
> الشخص دا حتى لوتاب حقيقى بجداااا
> بس كاانسان اصبح عقيم
> نتيجةالزانا انتو رايكو اية




عقيم نتيجة الزنا ؟
ازاى دى والنبى ؟


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عقيم نتيجة الزنا ؟
> ازاى دى والنبى ؟


اولا 
ممكن ما يجبش اطفال من مراتو
ممكن يجب اطفال
بس معوقين
دااللى بسمعو نتيجةالزنا وهى العقم
تشوهات فى الحيوانات والمنؤية
دااللى سمعتومن كلامهم


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اولا
> ممكن ما يجبش اطفال من مراتو
> ممكن يجب اطفال
> بس معوقين
> ...



الكلام ده غلط يا سمير 
ما علينا عشان منبوظش المصطبه
هيضربونا بالنار انا وانت !


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> الكلام ده غلط يا سمير
> ما علينا عشان منبوظش المصطبه
> هيضربونا بالنار انا وانت !


اوك ايةرايك استاذ مينانفتح 
موضوع
واستفيد من خبراتك


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اوك ايةرايك استاذ مينانفتح
> موضوع
> واستفيد من خبراتك




خبرات ايه يعمنا الله يباركلك
الناس تفهم غلط
المصطبه هنا نسائى واحنا قلبناها رجالى
سيبك من المصطبه هنا وتعالى المصطبه هناك 
افتح الموضوع اللى انت عاوزه


----------



## Alexander.t (23 أغسطس 2012)

احنا أسفين يا صلاح ( اهل المصطبه )
تسجيل خروج


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

شرفتوااااا يا رجاله 
عشان تعرفوا بس قلبنا كبير وبنستقبل لضويف ازاي


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اوك عندك حق سورى
يا بنات


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نسال سؤال تاني
> لو جه واحد اتقدملك وصرحك وقالك انه كان ليه ماضي مش كويس وعلاقات مع بنات جنسيه استمرت سنين
> بس دلوقتي تاب وبقي كويس
> هتغفري وتسامحي وهتصدقيه ؟؟
> ...



تصدقى ........الموقف دا حصل معايا 

و كان الموقف كالتالى بعد 3 شهور خطوبة :

هو : إيرينى عايز أقولك حاجة

أنا : قول

هو : خايف تسيبينى

أنا ( بشوق ) : قول قول ما يهمكش 

و فى سرى ( ربنا يخدك نيلت إيه )

هو : أصلى أنا كنت  .......كنت ......

أنا : هااااااا قول .....يادى النيلة 

هو : أنا كنت على علاقة مع ستات

أنا ( بعد ما أصابنى كلمة ستات بالذهول) : ستاااااااااااااااااااااااااااات 

هو : أيوة

أنا : يعنى مش واحدة 

هو : تفرق

أنا : -----------------حالة سكوت

هو : إيه مالك

أنا : لا لا أبدا أبدا

هو : بس أنا تُبت خلاص

أنا : من إمتى ؟؟

هو : من أول ما خطبتك 

أنا ( فى ذهول ) : ليه يعنى ؟؟

هو : إخلاص 

أنا : هو إنت من متى كنت كدة ؟؟

هو : من زمااااااااااااااااااان

أنا بعد ما بلعت ريئى بالعافية  : ( فى سرى يا نهار إسود ) هو إنت كنت بتزنى بالفلوس مش كدة

هو : أيوة

أنا : كل قد إيه 

هو : إيه !!!!!!

أنا : عايزة أعرف .....كل أد إيه ؟؟

هو : تفرق 

أنا : أيوة تفرق

هو : سكوت تام 

أنا فى سرى طالما سكت يبقى ح يكذب

أنا : طيب ح أسألك سؤال لو بعد الزواج إتخنقت معاك و سيبت البيت و طفشت كام يوم منك ......ح ترجع للزنى....................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو : أكيد مش ح أقدر أستحمل

أنا : هو إنت مش لسة قايل إنك بقالك 3 شهور ......و كلام كدة بنسمعه فى الافلام و إخلاص و كدة 

هو : ربككككككككككة إإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإإ مالك عاملة كدة كل الشباب كدة

أنا : كلهم !!!!!!!!!!!

هو : أيوة إنتى مش عايشة فى الدنيا

أنا : أخوية مش كدة و لا أبويه كدة 

هو : ...............سكوت

أنا : بقولك إيه أنا ح روح دلوقتى......و ح أستشير أبوية و أمى

و فعلا إستشرتهم 

و لاقيت بابا إستشاط غيظا و قال بصوت غيظ : سيبى الواد دا يا إيرينى

أنا : حاضر حاضر ..............شايفنى يعنى واقعة لشوشتى فيه .....ما تتنرفزشى .........ح أسيبه خلاص

بابا : كان المفروض تنهى الخطوبة و إنتى واقفة معاه

أنا : خلاص بأة ...............ح أسيبه ................الله يخربيت الجواز على الخطوبة على على على

و فعلا فكيت الخطوبة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> هو :* خايف تسيبينى*





+إيرينى+ قال:


> أنا ( بشوق ) : قول قول ما يهمكش


 *دى جملة شهيرة للخلعان عند الشباب *
*وواضح انكم أنتم الأتنين مش كنتوا طايقين بعض :new8:* 


> هو : من زمااااااااااااااااااان
> أنا : طيب ح أسألك سؤال لو بعد الزواج إتخنقت معاك و سيبت البيت و طفشت كام يوم منك ......ح ترجع للزنى....................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو : *أكيد مش ح أقدر أستحمل*



*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*خلوعية بغشامة ...*
*بس أقولك *
*هو واد كداب أصلاً وعمره ما لمس واحدة ست :giveup:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب نسال سؤال تاني
> لو جه واحد اتقدملك وصرحك وقالك انه كان ليه ماضي مش كويس وعلاقات مع بنات جنسيه استمرت سنين
> بس دلوقتي تاب وبقي كويس
> هتغفري وتسامحي وهتصدقيه ؟؟
> ...



*بصي هو مدام صرحلي بالموضوع دا
يبقي العلاقه بينا مش سطحيه ولا لسه تعارف في البدايه
لا طبعا مش هايكشف نفسه علي طول كدا
الا لو واثق انه بيحبني وبحبه جدااااا

وموضوع اسامحه فدا اكيد هايحصل
لاني انا مش ربنا عشان احاسبه واقفله علي الوحده

لكن ارتبط بيه واكمل دا هيتوقف علي حاله واحده بس
لو واثقه تمام انه فعلا صادق ودا هيبان من اسلوبه معايا
واثقه انه اكتفي بيا ومستخني عن العالم كله
ومستحيل يرجع تاني مهما حصل
وانه بيحبني مووووووووت

وقتها هافكر اكمل ولا لا


والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *
> 
> لكن ارتبط بيه واكمل دا هيتوقف علي حاله واحده بس
> لو واثقه تمام انه فعلا صادق ودا هيبان من اسلوبه معايا
> ...


*ماهى دى المشكله *
*تضمنى منين انه ميحنش للقديم ... ويرجع تانى بعد الجواز*
*كدة كدة الحب بيبرد بعد الجواز ... وبيتبقى الاحترام *
*معرفش بس بصراحه جوازتى مش هسمحلها تخضع للتجارب*
*دة هى مره يتيمه فى العمر .. ومبتتكررش *

*يعنى نسامح اوك ونفضل صحاب اشطه*
*انما جواز وحياه والاكشن دة ... مضمنووووش :thnk0001:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ماهى دى المشكله *
> *تضمنى منين انه ميحنش للقديم ... ويرجع تانى بعد الجواز*
> *كدة كدة الحب بيبرد بعد الجواز ... وبيتبقى الاحترام *
> *معرفش بس بصراحه جوازتى مش هسمحلها تخضع للتجارب*
> ...



ونضمن منين ان شخص محترم طول عمره ما خان ولا بص لوحده خالص وبعد الجواز 
ومع برود الحب بينهم مش يخون ؟

بصي هو مفيش شئ مضمون
ولكل قاعده استثناءات

وكل بنت وثقتها بنفسها بقي :smile01


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

انا بقي هقول بالنسبالي 
اه معاكو ربنا بيسامح ويغفر انا مش هسامح ؟
لا هسامح بس مش هقبل انه يكون جوزي 
لاني مقتنعه باويت انجل جدااااااااااا
اللي قلبه يمووت ويعيش في الزنا 
حتي لو تاب ممكن يرجع تاني 
وممكن يتغير بعد الجواز
وتبقي حياتك طول القوت في تجربه وشك


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

طب هتعملي ايه لو جوازك كان كويس قبل الجواز

وبعد كدا خانك لاي بسبب ما وان كان ابسطهم غلطه وضعف 

هتنفصلي عنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال وجييه جدا يا نفين 
اه هنفصل لو متابش من الخيانه وحرم وحسيت واتاكد من دا  مش هرجع 
وانتي ايه رايك لو موقف زي دا ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه
رأيي مختلف جدا

لازم اعرف السبب اللي خلاه يعمل كدا الاول
لو انا السبب اعاجل الامر
ولو كان غلطه وتاب بعدها هاسامحه واستمر
بس طبعا قبلها هايكون في نوع من العقاب المؤقت
عشان مش تتكرر تاني

لكن لو الامر بالنسبه ليه عادي 
ومش فارق معاه
يبقي وقتها لازم يكون رد فعل قوي جدا
ولو عرفت اثبت الحاله هانفصل اكيد
لو معرفتش هاطلع عين اللي جابوه
وبعد كدا اطرده بره البيت ههههههههه


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2012)

لما بتتكلموا عن الاستمرار واستعادة الثقة لما الشريك "يخون = يزنى" بحس ان الحياة وردى اوى معاكوا !
انا لو من حين لآخر كدة معملتش كومنت طلعت اللى جوايا جايز يجيلى شلل رباعى
سورى على التدخل


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*عندي خوش موضوع بالمصري موضوع تحفه بس ابغي اجوبه صريحه  جدا وبعيد عن العاطفه وحب الوطن وكذا.. عايزه اعرف رايكم في زواج من جنسيه اخرى عربي او اجنبي .. يعني اذا تقدم لك واحد محترم ومتعلم وكذا فيه صفات حلوه بالمقابل فيه واحد من بلدك متقدم لك عنده نفس المواصفات او اقل منه تاخذي مين؟ *


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عندي خوش موضوع بالمصري موضوع تحفه بس ابغي اجوبه صريحه  جدا وبعيد عن العاطفه وحب الوطن وكذا.. عايزه اعرف رايكم في زواج من جنسيه اخرى عربي او اجنبي .. يعني اذا تقدم لك واحد محترم ومتعلم وكذا فيه صفات حلوه بالمقابل فيه واحد من بلدك متقدم لك عنده نفس المواصفات او اقل منه تاخذي مين؟ *


 
يااهلا بأهل الامارت على فكرة انا احب اهل الامارات لانى اتعاملت معاهم فى دبى وكانو طيبين جدا 
انا معنديش اى مشكلة فى الجواز من اجنبى يعنى الجنسية لا تهمنى فى شئ اهم حاجة الشخصية واذا كنت انا مشدودة ليه وبحبو ولا لا 
ساعتها بقى لو كان مصرى ولا صينى ولا تايوانى مش هتفرق 
المهم نكون متفقين 
بس المصريين (معرفش باقى العرب ايه ) عندهم فوبيا من جواز بناتهم من اجنبى مع انى اشوف ان الموضوع يعتمد على الشخصية مش الجنسية يعنى ممكن يكون مصرى ويطلع عينها وممكن يكو اجنبى ويكون ممتاز معاها انا عندى تجارب فى عيلتى بالجواز من اجانب وناجحة جدا


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عندي خوش موضوع بالمصري موضوع تحفه بس ابغي اجوبه صريحه  جدا وبعيد عن العاطفه وحب الوطن وكذا.. عايزه اعرف رايكم في زواج من جنسيه اخرى عربي او اجنبي .. يعني اذا تقدم لك واحد محترم ومتعلم وكذا فيه صفات حلوه بالمقابل فيه واحد من بلدك متقدم لك عنده نفس المواصفات او اقل منه تاخذي مين؟ *


أمممم
بصى يآ هيفآء* آلموضوع مش إنتمآء قد مآهو تنآسب*
فـ طريقة تربيتهـ وثقآفة مجتمعهـ أكيد هى إللى هتحدد إختيآرى

عن نفسى ..* مآ دمنآ متنآسبين ومتفآهمين فمش هتفرق* حتى لو من آلوآء آلوآء ^_^



*.،*


 ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*..سيكرت اولا متى اخضريتي ؟  وش يعني عضو مبارك؟ من وين لكم البركه يعني مين بارككم؟

 اجابتك نموذجيه ودبلوماسيه ومقنعه نوعا ما*


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

*اتمنى ردى ميخليش كريتيك ينتحر :smile01 دة مبدأياً كدة 

بصى يا نيفو ... لو انا ارتبطت بيه ابن ربنا ومحترم وعاقل ومثقف وعلى درجه من معرفش ايه وهكزا .... وبعد الجوااااااااااااااااااز اكتشفت انه بيخونى ... بصرف النظر عن مدى الخيانه ... كفايا انه خان ..

هيبقى الغلط عندى انا ... :t23: ليه بقى .
انا دورى فى البيت انى اعمله كنيسه واحافظ على كل شخص فيه
وارفعه للسماء اكتر واقربه من ربنا اكتر ..انى اهمل الجانب دة ... كدة هو معرض لانه يسقط ...

هتقولولى غلط ... لان مش انت المسئوله عنه هو مش طفل ... هقولك كلامك سليم بس عليا واجب لازم انفذه لو اهملته ممكن يضعف ليه لا 

هتقولولى بردو غلط .. لان ممكن تبقى حياته الروحيه ميت فل ويسقط داود نفسه زنى رغم قصة الحب الجميله اللى كانت بينه وبين ربنا ..

ساعتها لو فعلا سقط نتيجة ضعف هيفوق ويرجع فوراً ومش هيكمل .. دة على المستوى الروحى

نخش على الاجتماعى بقى :smile01
لا هثور ولا هتعصب ولا هقلب 180 درجه
انما هفضل كتكوته وكيوت واتاااااااااااااابع ... واتفحص واحلل
واعرف تطورات وابعاد العلاقه .... واعمله بقى تكنيك ..... 

انى اعرف الخطأ منين .. لو منى اصلحه .. ولو منه بردوا انا اللى هصلحه .. ولو  منها "الطرف التالت" مش هصلحه انما هفجره :act23:

انما مش اتجنن وانهااااااااااار واعيط واتطلق .. كل دة غلط 
دة جوزى ومفيش واحده تخلينى استسلم واسيبهولها 
واصلاً مش هسمح للخطيه انها تاخده منى .. دة وزنتى ومسئوليتى قدام ربنا انى احافظ عليه حتى ولو منه واحميه من شره

وهصلى بقى وهشغله وعظات ليل نهار عن الخيانه .. وعبد الحليم تخونوه وعمره ما خانكم .... انما انى استسلم وانفصل ... نو واي :act19:

لان جوزى انشالله .. هيبقى عسل وماينفعش يتساب بعد كل ابحاثى اللى هعملها عليه ... هيكون خد كل صحتى وافكارى ... اجيب منين صحه عشان ادرس غيره :bud:
ههههههههههههههههههههه 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اتمنى ردى ميخليش كريتيك ينتحر :smile01 دة مبدأياً كدة *
> 
> *بصى يا نيفو ... لو انا ارتبطت بيه ابن ربنا ومحترم وعاقل ومثقف وعلى درجه من معرفش ايه وهكزا .... وبعد الجوااااااااااااااااااز اكتشفت انه بيخونى ... بصرف النظر عن مدى الخيانه ... كفايا انه خان ..*
> 
> ...


 
يااااااااااااااااااااسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام  ياوايت صدقى لما قريت ردك كنت عايز اشغل الكمان والموسيقى 
ايه يابنتي الرومانسية ديه كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:new8:

بس سؤال نفسى اعرفو ليه بتحسسونى ان الزوج ضيف شرف فى الحياة الزوجية يعنى اذا مخانش تبقى شطارة الست اللى معاه واذا خان تبقى بردو مش غلطتو غلطة الست اللى معاه :smile01 الاتنين اذاكر وانجح ؟ ليه كده يا ابو سوسو ؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2012)

القشة التى قصمت ظهر البعير
حد عايز منى حاجة قبل ما انتحر


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> القشة التى قصمت ظهر البعير
> حد عايز منى حاجة قبل ما انتحر


*روح وتعالى بسرعه :t39:
عشان هنفتح موضوع جديد .. محتاجين منتحرين :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *..سيكرت اولا متى اخضريتي ؟  وش يعني عضو مبارك؟ من وين لكم البركه يعني مين بارككم؟
> 
> اجابتك نموذجيه ودبلوماسيه ومقنعه نوعا ما*


لسهـ مخضرهـ قريب أهو .. *^*_*^*
عضويهـ مبآركة من آلإدآرهـ ليهآ شوية صلآحيآت زيآدة بس .. 


وأنآ كمآن عآيزهـ أعرف إيهـ *رأيكـ فى آلزوآج من أجنبى* ...*؟*



*.،*


 


​


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام  ياوايت صدقى لما قريت ردك كنت عايز اشغل الكمان والموسيقى
> ايه يابنتي الرومانسية ديه كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:new8:
> 
> بس سؤال نفسى اعرفو ليه بتحسسونى ان الزوج ضيف شرف فى الحياة الزوجية يعنى اذا مخانش تبقى شطارة الست اللى معاه واذا خان تبقى بردو مش غلطتو غلطة الست اللى معاه :smile01 الاتنين اذاكر وانجح ؟ ليه كده يا ابو سوسو ؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01


*بصى يا سوسووووووو*
*فى مبدأ فى الجواز حلو اوى*
*بس والنبى حد يخبى المشاركه 
من كريتيك الراجل مش ناقص* :smile01
*حطى فى بالك ... انك هتتجوزى عشان تديه*
*وتهتمى بيه وتحبى .... انت اللى هتعملى كل حاجة فى كل حاجة*

*لكل فعل رد فعل .. هو لما يشوف كدة .. ويشوف انى بفضله عن نفسى وبديله كل وقتى وراحتى .. هيعاملنى بالمثل ... ويبدأ هو كمان يخلينى اولويه على نفسه ويبذل نفسه عشانى *

*و محدش يقولى افرضى محسش .. انا هتجوز انسان سوى مش مريض *
*انما لو اتجوزت بدور على المناصفه وكل حاجة بالورقه والقلم مش هيبقى جواز ... انما شركه وهتقفل كمان .. لان اى شئ عشان ينجح محتاج تضحيه ومفيش تضحيه تيجى بالورقه والقلم*

*دة اعتقادى واسلوبى اللى هتتبعه ... واتمنى ينجح :t23:*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> القشة التى قصمت ظهر البعير
> حد عايز منى حاجة قبل ما انتحر


فى الحياةالقادمة بعدالانتحار برضو
وراك هما
ههههههههههههههه
يا سلام مش سيبن الرجالةفى حالهم خالص


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اتمنى ردى ميخليش كريتيك ينتحر :smile01 دة مبدأياً كدة
> 
> بصى يا نيفو ... لو انا ارتبطت بيه ابن ربنا ومحترم وعاقل ومثقف وعلى درجه من معرفش ايه وهكزا .... وبعد الجوااااااااااااااااااز اكتشفت انه بيخونى ... بصرف النظر عن مدى الخيانه ... كفايا انه خان ..
> 
> ...


طيب وبآلنسبة لإنكـ حرقتيلى دمى أنآ كمآن :smile01
*هو مش مفروض أنتِ كمآن وزنتهـ* وكنيستكم آلصغننة مبنية على كتفكم أنتو آلإتنين  :t23:

دآ هى آلحآلة آلوحيدة إللى من بشآعتهآ وأثرهآ آلمدمر ربنآ أبآح فيهآ آلطلآق 



*ربنآ يسآمحكـ يآ بنتى*
:smile01





*.،*


 


​


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> فى الحياةالقادمة بعدالانتحار برضو
> وراك هما
> ههههههههههههههه
> يا سلام مش سيبن الرجالةفى حالهم خالص


*هندى :smile01

عايز تقنعنى انه هيتولد 7 مرات وفى الـ7 هيموت منتحر بسببنا
دة حتى حراااام :act23:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى يا سوسووووووو*​
> *فى مبدأ فى الجواز حلو اوى*
> *بس والنبى حد يخبى المشاركه *
> *من كريتيك الراجل مش ناقص* :smile01
> ...


 
مش عارفه ياوايت هو ديه الفكرة ديه جات من فين ؟؟؟؟
انتى هتتجوزى علشان تديه وهو متجوز علشان ياخد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على حد علمى ان الزواج شراكة وعلاقة ثنائية فكل واحد داخل العلاقة على اساس انو هيدى وهياخد فى نفس الوقت والا ملوش لازمة الجواز لو واحد داخل علاقة على اساس انو هيدى والتانى قاعد مستقبل ديه تبقى وزارة شئون اجتماعية مش حياة زوجية 
المفروض ان الاتنين يدخلو العلاقة على اساس ان كل طرف فيهم هيدى وهيستقبل 
حبيبتى ياوايت الا يوجد وسط ؟ يعنى هو يا اما يكون استهلاك واستزاف من طرف لطرف اخر يا اما يكون ورقة وقلم ومناصفة وكأنها حرب ؟ الا يوجد شئ اسمو الشراكة ولمعاونة وان كل واحد يكون معين وسند للاخر على اساس الحب  اللى اراده الله فى الحياة الزوجية ؟ 
الا يوجد شئ اسمو ان يدخل الاتنين فى رباط الزواج بنية العطاء للاخر وفى نفس الوقت الاخذ فى المقابل حتى يستطيع كل طرف فيهم الاستمرار فى العطاء 
شوفى ياوايت يوجد صفة فى الجنس البشرى وهى الكسل واعتياد الاشياء يعنى اذا دخلت الزوجة الحياة الزوجية بفكر العطاء فقط فقط لدرجة الاستهلاك هذا سيجعل الطرف الاخر يعتاد الوضع ويكسل حتى انو يتعب نفسو فى العطاء لان كتر الدلال اللى ملوش معنى يفسد اكتر ما يصلح  وحتى لو كان انسان سوى زى ما بتقولى ( مع ان مفيش انسان سوى 100% اصلا ) بس حتى لو كان كده سيعتاد الوضع ومع الوقت اذا جات هى وطالبت ببعض الحقوق ممكن ساعتها يعتبر ان طلبها مش منطقى ويقولها اذا قدرتى انك تكملى بهذا الشكل الوقت ده كلو يبقى تقدرى تستمرى على هذا الوضع ولايوجد ضرورة للتغيير 
وعلى فكرة هذا من واقع انا عايشتو مع مقربين لى :new8:


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> طيب وبآلنسبة لإنكـ حرقتيلى دمى أنآ كمآن :smile01
> *هو مش مفروض أنتِ كمآن وزنتهـ* وكنيستكم آلصغننة مبنية على كتفكم أنتو آلإتنين  :t23:
> 
> دآ هى آلحآلة آلوحيدة إللى من بشآعتهآ وأثرهآ آلمدمر ربنآ أبآح فيهآ آلطلآق
> ...


*
هو مكنش امين وطلع تيييييييييت
اسيب انا كمان المركب تغرق .. دى الفكره :t23:

وبعدين انا بقول اللى هعمله .. من موقعى هذا امام شاشة البى سي
انما يمكن فى الموقف رد فعلى يختلف .. بس عموما مبحبش ردود الافعال تبقى عاطفيه فى اى حاجة عشان كدة هميل للعقل والتروى فى حل الموضوع .. 

ربنا حلل الطلاق لان يمكن الست او الراجل ميتحملوش الخيانه
بس مش الزام .. لان فى ناس ممكن تقدر تسيطر على الوضع 
بذكاء ودهاء :smile01
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هندى :smile01
> 
> عايز تقنعنى انه هيتولد 7 مرات وفى الـ7 هيموت منتحر بسببنا
> دة حتى حراااام :act23:
> *


ومتتقعنعنيش لية
هههههههههههههه
اة حرام بس حرام عليكم
تظلومنا احنا غلابة
واكثراخلاص منكم


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفه ياوايت هو ديه الفكرة ديه جات من فين ؟؟؟؟
> انتى هتتجوزى علشان تديه وهو متجوز علشان ياخد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> على حد علمى ان الزواج شراكة وعلاقة ثنائية فكل واحد داخل العلاقة على اساس انو هيدى وهياخد فى نفس الوقت والا ملوش لازمة الجواز لو واحد داخل علاقة على اساس انو هيدى والتانى قاعد مستقبل ديه تبقى وزارة شئون اجتماعية مش حياة زوجية
> المفروض ان الاتنين يدخلو العلاقة على اساس ان كل طرف فيهم هيدى وهيستقبل
> ...


*مين قالك انى هدى لاخر العمر .. لا طبعاً*
*انما انا اللى هبدأ بالعطاء والتقديم .. فمن من ناحيته هيبدأ يقدم ويعطى .. عشان انا مضمنش هو دخل حياتنا الزوجيه بالسينجل مايند ولا سابه بره .. لازم اخلص من فكر العزوبيه جواه ... بس بطريقتى ... *

*فانا لما اقدم وابذل .. هيرد هو بأنه يقدم ويبذل*
*نوصل للوسطيه .. انما لو فضلت مهتمه بحقوقى .. وهو مركز على حقوقه .. محدش هيدى حاجة ..*

*انما لو ركزت على واجباتى وحقوقه .. مش هيلاقى حاجة يبص عليها غير واجباته هو وحقوقى انا*

*فهمتى انا بحسبها ازاى :t23:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*




			وأنآ كمآن عآيزهـ أعرف إيهـ رأيكـ فى آلزوآج من أجنبى ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هو الموضوع عندنا صعب شوي مجتمعنا محافظ عند البدو  الاولويه دائما للقبيله البنت او الولد يفضل انهم ياخذو من قبيلتهم ومن ثم باقي القبائل وعند ر القبائل الحضريه البساط احمدي ماتفرق قبيلتهم او قبيله اخرى.. الحين مو زي قبل صار الموضوع اسهل نوعا ما بسبب انفتاح الناس على بعضهم البعض.. انا الوالد سبقنا هو من قبيله وبلد ويتكلم لهجه غير عن امي اللي هي من بلد ومن لهجه اخرى ومالهاش قبيله
تعودنا نتكلم لهجتين ونعيش بين بلدين بالنسبه لي مسالة زواج من شخص غير عن جنسيتي وبلدي ولهجتي ماتعني لي مشكله عادي اقتداء بالوالد العزيز
ولكن الخوف من عادات والتقاليد مجتمع الرجل الجديد علي صعب ان تعيشي في بلد وتكبري فيه وفيه اهلك وعزوتك وفجأه تنقلعي من بينهم الى مجتمع جديد وعادات جديده لها شوية رهبه في النفس وخوف يعني لما تتزوجي في بلدك وتحصل من بينكم مشكله تعرفي وين بيتكم وهو حيعمل حساب لاهلك بينما في بلده مستفرد فيك عشان كذا لو مواصفاته تعجبني ممكن اوافق بشرط ان يسكن في بلدي  وش رايك كده ابقى انانيه او حقانيه؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> هو مكنش امين وطلع تيييييييييت
> اسيب انا كمان المركب تغرق .. دى الفكره :t23:
> 
> ...



يمكن إنتِ بتحسبيهآ بإللى هتكسبيهـ لو تعديتى آلموقف
لكن لآزم تبصى بردو لإحتمآليهـ تكرآرهـ و تعود آلطرف آلآخر على آلتنآزلآت .. ثم " *دمآر أكبر* "
( إللى هى إحتمآليهـ كبيرهـ جداً لإن آلمبرر لو أتوجد مرهـ هيتوجد ألف )


*ثم إن دى أفلآطونية مش عقلآنية يآ فيلسوفة*
:smile01




*.،*
​


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لكن لآزم تبصى بردو لإحتمآليهـ تكرآرهـ و تعود آلطرف آلآخر على آلتنآزلآت
> ​



*هيعتمد دة على اسباب الخطأ الاول وكيفية معالجتى للموضوع ... وكيفية رد فعلى ... انا مبقولش ميبقاش فى رد فعل قاسى ... ولكن يبقى رد فعل قاسى مع حكمة معالجة الامر ... عشان يتعلم هو الدرس ..*

*اما بقى لو ادمن وعجبه الموضوع .. مش هسيبه بردو *
*هطلعه على عينيه .. ويبقى هو اللى اختار*
*وربنا يعينه *:bud:*
والمرآه لو قررت تنتقم بتمحى من الرجل كل ذكرى لاى خطأ 
ودة بقى اللى اسمه جبروت امرآه مش افلاطونيه
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2012)

مكنش ينفع يعدى من غير كوميك


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لآ طبعاً مش أنآنية
*دى حيآتكـ ولآزم تكونى مقتنعة ومطمنهـ
*
وطبعاً آلموضوع ليهـ جوآنب كتير و صعوبآت أكتر
لكن كـ فكرهـ فهى مش مرفوضة لو كآن شخص مميز ويستحق (* بس هو فين دآ :smile01* )





*.،*
 ​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

بصراحةياوايت 
انتى عايزةتنتقمى
من الرجالة مش عارف لية
بدليل
ههههههههههههههه
لاتعليق


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*سيكرت اجيبلك اماراتي؟ وهاتي لي مصري بس من اسكندريه
 .. اتخيلك متزوجه اماراتي حتكرهي روحك ههههههه


بالنسبه لباقي الاعضاء

هو انا يعني ماليش احترام قاعده طرطوره ولا ايه؟ 
سحبتم على موضوعي وبتتكلمو في موضوع
 لا هو قديم ولا هو جديد ومش معروف من فتحه؟ 
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*يالهوي ايه الفشيله دي يا لله بالستر جايه حضرتي مدرعمه وعامله روحي زعلانه وانتي اصلا اول وحده ردت على سؤالي  والله الحين بس اخذت بالي من ردك اسفه يالغلا هاتي راسك ابوسه




			يااهلا بأهل الامارت على فكرة انا احب اهل الامارات لانى اتعاملت معاهم فى دبى وكانو طيبين جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 شفتي احكي لهم شو كثر نحن طيبين ونحب مصر والمصريين تراهم مايصدقوني ههههه




			نا معنديش اى مشكلة فى الجواز من اجنبى يعنى الجنسية لا تهمنى فى شئ اهم حاجة الشخصية واذا كنت انا مشدودة ليه وبحبو ولا لا 
ساعتها بقى لو كان مصرى ولا صينى ولا تايوانى مش هتفرق 
المهم نكون متفقين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شفتي ردي على سيكرت شكلنا متفقين مع بعض لكن وايش رايك في الاندماج مع عاداته هل سهل ان تندمجي بسرعه ولا حتحطي شروط؟




			س المصريين (معرفش باقى العرب ايه ) عندهم فوبيا من جواز بناتهم من اجنبى مع انى اشوف ان الموضوع يعتمد على الشخصية مش الجنسية يعنى ممكن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كل الناس كده مش بس انتم تعرفين الاهل يخافون علينا واايد نحن البنات الرجال ما ينخاف عليهم ان شاء الله يتزوج جنيه *


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يالهوي ايه الفشيله دي يا لله بالستر جايه حضرتي مدرعمه وعامله روحي زعلانه وانتي اصلا اول وحده ردت على سؤالي  والله الحين بس اخذت بالي من ردك اسفه يالغلا هاتي راسك ابوسه*
> 
> 
> * شفتي احكي لهم شو كثر نحن طيبين ونحب مصر والمصريين تراهم مايصدقوني ههههه*
> ...


 
ههههههههه شوفتى الظلم ياست هيفاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا ياستى انا اعرف ان اهل الامارات طيبين وبيموتو فى المصريين فعلا وديه حقيقة انا شوفتها بعينى 

بصى بالنسبة للعادات يعنى اعتقد انى اقدر اتأقلم معاها لانى تقدرى تقولى متعودة عليها شوية 
بس المهم ان العادات ديه او التصرفات ديه ميكونش فيها حاجة غلط او حاجة ضد ايمانى ومعتقداتى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب ايه جنسيات اللي تفضليها بعد جنسيتك؟ مش عايزه دبلوماسيه 

اذا جاوبتي حجاوب انا كمان هههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *طيب ايه جنسيات اللي تفضليها بعد جنسيتك؟ مش عايزه دبلوماسيه *
> 
> *اذا جاوبتي حجاوب انا كمان هههههه*


 
ههههههه الصينى علشان منعرفش نفهم بعض ونخلص :smile01
لا بجد بقى اللبنانى , او الفرنسى احسهم رومانسيين ويعرفو how to treat a woman  وده بس لانى اتعاملت معاهم واعرفهم جايز يكون فيه ناس تانية كويسة بس متعاملتش معاهم


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *سيكرت اجيبلك اماراتي؟ وهاتي لي مصري بس من اسكندريه
> .. اتخيلك متزوجه اماراتي حتكرهي روحك ههههههه
> 
> 
> *


ههههههـ *دول كتير قوى يآ هيفآء* .. 
من عنيآ أنآ أجيبلكـ طآبور تنقى منهم كمآن :t23:

بس آلمهم سيبكـ من آلعربى و تجيبهولى *فرنسى* >> نفسى أزور آلريفيرآ وإيفل وبتلككـ :smile01




*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه الصينى علشان منعرفش نفهم بعض ونخلص :smile01
> لا بجد بقى اللبنانى , او الفرنسى احسهم رومانسيين ويعرفو how to treat a woman  وده بس لانى اتعاملت معاهم واعرفهم جايز يكون فيه ناس تانية كويسة بس متعاملتش معاهم


ههههههههـ *آنجل *دآيماً كدهـ متفقين :t23:

مآ تيجى نهآجر *فرنسآ *سوآ
:mus13:



*.،*


 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههـ *آنجل *دآيماً كدهـ متفقين :t23:​
> 
> مآ تيجى نهآجر *فرنسآ *سوآ
> :mus13:​
> ...


 
ههههههههه ماشى والمصاريف عليكى :smile01
ونشحت بقى هناك عريس فى شوارع الشانزليزيه :smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

كويس بس  اللبناني حياكل بعقلك حلاوه ههههههه
العراق اموت عليهم احسهم رجال راقييين جدا
الكويت..
. . االسعوديه
.. مصر.. 
قطر.

اجنبيا

االمكسيكك بتوع خوان فرانسيسكو ههههههه ابكلمهم بالعربي الفصيح 
الاسبان خوش رجاجيل فيهم نخوه وكرامه واليونانيين هذيلا احسهم فيهم صفات حلوه... 
الانجليز والفرنسين والالمان ما يعجبوني مع العلم اني اعرفهم اكثر من الجنسيات الاجنبيه الاخرى


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كويس بس  اللبناني حياكل بعقلك حلاوه ههههههه
> العراق اموت عليهم احسهم رجال راقييين جدا
> الكويت..
> . . االسعوديه
> ...


 

هههههههه اللبنانى فعلا ياكل بالعقل حلاوة وانا عارفاهم كويس بس احسهم متفتحين ودمهم خفيف وعقلهم متفتح 
لالالالالا الانجليز والالمان مش بحبهم بس الفرنسى بجد كويس 

احنا نجوزك واحد مصرى وانتى تقولى حقى برقبتى :smile01 هتقولى يقطع الجواز وسنينو


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه ماشى والمصاريف عليكى :smile01
> ونشحت بقى هناك عريس فى شوارع الشانزليزيه :smile01


أنآ بقول ولآد بلدى مش وحشين للدرجآدى هههههـ
*هو أنآ هضحى بحريتى وكمآن أدفع* .. No way 
:smile01




*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> احنا نجوزك واحد مصرى


*هيفاء .... نانسى بتعزك بشكل :smile01
وهتخدمك خدمة السنين كلها :act23:
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

بلاش فضايح بقى هههههه..  هاتي موضوع جديد نتونس فيه.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

> هيفاء .... نانسى بتعزك بشكل
> وهتخدمك خدمة السنين كلها



نانسي مين اللي بتغني؟

تعالي وين هربتي جاوبي على سؤال ياوايت


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

سيكرت ذنبك على جنبك المصريين بيخلصو خلى بالك :smile01

وايت احنا عايزين نعمل الواجب مع هيفاء ومفيش واجب اكتر من اننا نجوزها مصرى :smile01 ده احنا هنريحوووووووووووووووها :smile01

يلا افتحو موضوع افتح ياللى معاك المفتاح


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نانسي مين اللي بتغني؟
> 
> تعالي وين هربتي جاوبي على سؤال ياوايت


*بتاع الجنسيه*
*محسسانى ان ياعينى طوابير الشباب بالجنسيات المختلفه 
واقفه مستنيه ردى وانا بقى محتاره :act23:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*بصى هى الجنسيه مش هتفرق المهم المضمون والجوهر والعقليه ... 
دى ثوابت فى اى شخص .. اياً كانت جنسيته .. 
يعنى الجنسيه امر ثانوى بالنسبالى :t23:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

انجل هوفين المصري  اللي حيرضى بوحده من الصحراء القاحله ههههه


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وايت احنا عايزين نعمل الواجب مع هيفاء ومفيش واجب اكتر من اننا نجوزها مصرى :smile01 ده احنا هنريحوووووووووووووووها :smile01


*
طول عمرى بقول عليك طيبه وصاحبة واجب * *:smile01
ههههههههههههههههه
عموما انا معاك .. اهو على الاقل نخف منهم شويه احسن بقوا كتير*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انجل هوفين المصري  اللي حيرضى بوحده من الصحراء القاحله ههههه


 
هههههه انتى بتقولى ايه , يابنتى ده هو اللى هيخلى حياتك صحراء قاحلة :smile01 ده المصرى يا بنتى جبااااااااااااااااااااار 
وبعدين اهل الامارات طيبين ومعرف بنات الامارات عيونهم تهبل وتدوخ وشعرهم يجنن بس حاسبى يشدك منو


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طول عمرى بقول عليك طيبه وصاحبة واجب * *:smile01*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *عموما انا معاك .. اهو على الاقل نخف منهم شويه احسن بقوا كتير*


 

طول عمرى ملاك معروفة يعنى :new8:
ياريت ياشيخة نرحلهم كلهم على سفينة واحدة ونوردهم للاجانب والعرب يتجوزوهم ونستورد احنا من بره 
ايه رايك ؟:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههه عليا النعمة انتو زى العسل 

استمرو استمرو انا متابعة و بقوة اهو *


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طول عمرى ملاك معروفة يعنى :new8:
> ياريت ياشيخة نرحلهم كلهم على سفينة واحدة ونوردهم للاجانب والعرب يتجوزوهم ونستورد احنا من بره
> ايه رايك ؟:smile01


*
واهى دى تبقى الجريمه الكامله * *:smile01
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

اوك موافقه باقي لي شوي على التخرج سنتين وكسور.. هاتي لي واحد بقى شبه حسن الشافعي تعرفيه بتاع عرب ايدول والله حوديه الباديه انصب له خيمه واشربه حليب جمل ينسى الاهرامات بحالهم ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اوك موافقه باقي لي شوي على التخرج سنتين وكسور.. هاتي لي واحد بقى شبه حسن الشافعي تعرفيه بتاع عرب ايدول والله حوديه الباديه انصب له خيمه واشربه حليب جمل ينسى الاهرامات بحالهم ههههه



*ههههههههههههههه حسن الشافعى مش بقولك مخدوعة .. لا حسن دة معدل وراثيًا مش الطبيعى بتاعنا يعنى خالص :smile01 .. يعنى اعلى جودة عندنا بمنظر عمرو اديب بقرعته و كدة يبقى خادمينك صدقينى .. انتى لو غطستى غطسة جامدة جوا مصر احتمال كبير تطلعى باسماعيل يس :59:*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اوك موافقه باقي لي شوي على التخرج سنتين وكسور.. هاتي لي واحد بقى شبه حسن الشافعي تعرفيه بتاع عرب ايدول والله حوديه الباديه انصب له خيمه واشربه حليب جمل ينسى الاهرامات بحالهم ههههه


 
ههههههههه لا معرفش حسين الشافعى لانى مش متابعة البرامج بس افتكر من كلامك يعنى انو وسيم اوى 
هااااااااااا وبعدين ؟ يعنى هجوزك مصرى ووسيم ؟ يعنى الاتنين اذاكر وانجح ؟ ولما اجوزك واحد وسيم انشاء الله ابقى انا كده عملت معاكى الواجب ازااااااااااااااااااى ؟
مش بقولك اهل الامارات طيبين 
يابنتى احنا اخرنا اللمبى:smile01 تعرفيه ؟؟؟؟؟ مش تقوليلى حسين الشافعى والجاسمى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

ليه هو حسن ده مش مصري؟ بلاش هاتي احمد عز او تامر هجرس ..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

> مش بقولك اهل الامارات طيبين
> يابنتى احنا اخرنا اللمبى تعرفيه ؟؟؟؟؟ مش تقوليلى حسين الشافعى والجاسمى


... هو يعني جاسمي الحلو؟ ههههههه سيبيكي منو اجوزك الشيخ حمدان هو ده اللي مستواكي... قفلتوها في وشي رضيت باللمبي ههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليه هو حسن ده مش مصري؟ بلاش هاتي احمد عز او تامر هجرس ..


 
هههههههههه يابنتى اسكتى لحد يسمعك احمد عز ايه وتامر ايه ؟ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم 
تاخدى تامر حسنى طيب اهو تريحينا من الواد البت ده :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه لا معرفش حسين الشافعى لانى مش متابعة البرامج بس افتكر من كلامك يعنى انو وسيم اوى
> هااااااااااا وبعدين ؟ يعنى هجوزك مصرى ووسيم ؟ يعنى الاتنين اذاكر وانجح ؟ ولما اجوزك واحد وسيم انشاء الله ابقى انا كده عملت معاكى الواجب ازااااااااااااااااااى ؟
> مش بقولك اهل الامارات طيبين
> يابنتى احنا اخرنا اللمبى:smile01 تعرفيه ؟؟؟؟؟ مش تقوليلى حسين الشافعى والجاسمى



*اتفضلى يا ست دة الشافعى  و تقولك نجوزهولها بالك انتى لو فيه من النوعية دى هنا و متوفر بالاسواق كانت كل المصريات اتمسكت بالجواز القبلى و القرايب :mus13:*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ... هو يعني جاسمي الحلو؟ ههههههه سيبيكي منو اجوزك الشيخ حمدان هو ده اللي مستواكي... قفلتوها في وشي رضيت باللمبي ههههه


 

الجاسمى احسن من اللمبي :smile01
بس مين الشيخ حمدان معرفوش ورينى صورتو الاول :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليه هو حسن ده مش مصري؟ بلاش هاتي احمد عز او تامر هجرس ..



*هو انتى منزلتيش مصر خالص ولا ايه ظروفك ؟؟؟ ميغركيش الكرش اللى بيشفطوه كل ما تعدى يعنى .. دى مرات معدودة ... ماتخلونى ساكتة طيب عشان لو حد سمعنى هاخد علقة مخدهاش حرامى فى جامع :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اتفضلى يا ست دة الشافعى  و تقولك نجوزهولها بالك انتى لو فيه من النوعية دى هنا و متوفر بالاسواق كانت كل المصريات اتمسكت بالجواز القبلى و القرايب :mus13:*


 
يانهاااااااااااااار اسووووووووووووووود ليلتك  سودة  ياهيفاء :smile01
شقاوة هى الحاجات ديه موجودة فى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟ ده انا قلبى وقف ياشيخة اول ماشوفت الصورة 
بقى ياست هيفاء هيكون عندنا الكائنات الفضائية اللى زى حسن ديه ونجوزهولك؟:smile01 طيب ما احنا اولى 
وده يلاقوه فين ده ياشقاوة ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يانهاااااااااااااار اسووووووووووووووود ليلتك  سودة  ياهيفاء :smile01
> شقاوة هى الحاجات ديه موجودة فى مصر ؟؟؟؟؟ ده انا قلبى وقف ياشيخة اول ماشوفت الصورة
> بقى ياست هيفاء هيكون عندنا الكائنات الفضائية اللى زى حسن ديه ونجوزهولك؟:smile01 طيب ما احنا اولى
> وده يلاقوه فين ده ياشقاوة ؟



*هههههههههههه امسكى اعصابك امال :smile01 دة موزع موسيقى و للاسف مرتبط لو لقيت اى حاجة من العينة دى هشيلهولك على جنب و ارنلك على طول :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أخرج شوية .. أرجع ألآقيكم بتبصبصوآ للقمرآت آلحلوين دول 
أحم أحم ..* عيب يآ بنآتيت* :smile01



بس* آلكلآم* على أيهـ ..*؟*
:t23:
 

*.،*


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أخرج شوية .. أرجع ألآقيكم بتبصبصوآ للقمرآت آلحلوين دول
> أحم أحم ..* عيب يآ بنآتيت* :smile01
> ...



*على البصبصة :smile01 
الموضوع ان هيفا فاكرة المصريين شبه حسن الشافعى و تامر هجرس و الناس دى و انجل مش عارفة مين حسن فقولت اعرفها و اكسب فيها ثواب ... خدومة انا :new8:*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههه امسكى اعصابك امال :smile01 دة موزع موسيقى و للاسف مرتبط لو لقيت اى حاجة من العينة دى هشيلهولك على جنب و ارنلك على طول :smile01*


 

صدقينى موزع موسيقى موزع زبالة مش هتفرق طول ما هو بالشكل الفزيع ده :new8: انهو غزالون يخبلون :smile01
اه يبقى كده مش هترنى ابدا لانك مش هتلاقى :smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*انجل هو ده خطيبك ايه رايك وكمان ولي عهد دبي وفارس وشاعر وطيار وكل اللي انتي عاوزاه وصغنون في السن بقى انا اجيبلك عريس قمر زي ده وانتي ترميني على اللمبي هي دي اخرة العشره ههههههه*





*
[FONT="Arial Narrow"]

شقاوه انا مالي باللي اشوفهم في شوارع وهو يعني مافيش غيرهم اومال دول اللي قلت لك عليهم نلاقيهم فين هههههه[/FONT][/B**]*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *على البصبصة :smile01
> الموضوع ان هيفا فاكرة المصريين شبه حسن الشافعى و تامر هجرس و الناس دى و انجل مش عارفة مين حسن فقولت اعرفها و اكسب فيها ثواب ... خدومة انا :new8:*


*جرآكـِ آلله خيراً* يآ بنتى :smile01



آهآآآآ علشآن كدهـ يآ هيفآء بتقولى أبعتولى *مصرى* ههههههـ
لآ إللى بتتكلمى عنهم دول طفرآت أو عينآت بشرية مآتتخدعيش وتفتكرى أنهم هيتكرروآ
*ومآتنسيش تآخدى ضمآن سنهـ معآهـ*
:59:



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انجل هو ده خطيبك ايه رايك وكمان ولي عهد دبي وفارس وشاعر وطيار وكل اللي انتي عاوزاه وصغنون في السن بقى انا اجيبلك عريس قمر زي ده وانتي ترميني على اللمبي هي دي اخرة العشره ههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *[/B
> ]*


*

ياربى عليه يخرب بيت عيونو:new8: احب عيون الخليجين وشعرهم الاسود الداكن وفارس وطيار وشاعر ؟؟؟؟؟ بنات انتو كده هتخلونى اتعقد من الجواز كلو حرام عليكو كفااااااااااااااااااااية :smile01**[/FONT]*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انجل هو ده خطيبك ايه رايك وكمان ولي عهد دبي وفارس وشاعر وطيار وكل اللي انتي عاوزاه وصغنون في السن بقى انا اجيبلك عريس قمر زي ده وانتي ترميني على اللمبي هي دي اخرة العشره ههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


أنآ مستعدهـ أضحى وآجى مكآنهآ
:t23:



.،
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أنآ مستعدهـ أضحى وآجى مكآنهآ
> 
> :t23:​
> 
> ...


 
لا كده يبقى فيها دم :act19:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صدقينى موزع موسيقى موزع زبالة مش هتفرق طول ما هو بالشكل الفزيع ده :new8: انهو غزالون يخبلون :smile01
> اه يبقى كده مش هترنى ابدا لانك مش هتلاقى :smile01



*ههههههههههههههه انجل فقدت عقلها فى ظروف غامضة قدام راجل :smile01 تريثى أمال دول ميجوش بالمعاكسة خالص دول يجو بطريقة تانية هبقى اقولهالك بينى و بينك عشان السياح بس :smile01

بالنسبة للرنات .. للاسف اعرف ناس فيهم نفس نسبة الوسامة بس على اشكال تانية و مراكز و كل ماتتخيلى برضه بينى و بينك بقا على الخاص عشان الحاجات دى بتتنظر :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا كده يبقى فيها دم :act19:


أجيبلكـ وآحد فرنسآوى تيب وأدفع آلفرق ..؟ :new6:



*.،*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*سكريت انتي بقى جبتلك ده اسمو احمد وهو كمان شاعر وطيار وفارس واخو خطيب انجل من الام والاب ايه رايك مش عاوزاه نديه لشقاوه ههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه انجل فقدت عقلها فى ظروف غامضة قدام راجل :smile01 تريثى أمال دول ميجوش بالمعاكسة خالص دول يجو بطريقة تانية هبقى اقولهالك بينى و بينك عشان السياح بس :smile01*
> 
> *بالنسبة للرنات .. للاسف اعرف ناس فيهم نفس نسبة الوسامة بس على اشكال تانية و مراكز و كل ماتتخيلى برضه بينى و بينك بقا على الخاص عشان الحاجات دى بتتنظر :smile01*


 
هما اكيد ميجوش بالمعاكسة ولا بالجن الازرق نفسو دول عايزين يتعملهم عمل سفلى :smile01
قوليلى يابنتى قوليلى


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أجيبلكـ وآحد فرنسآوى تيب وأدفع آلفرق ..؟ :new6:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هاتى اى حاجة :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أنآ مستعدهـ أضحى وآجى مكآنهآ
> :t23:
> 
> 
> ...





Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا كده يبقى فيها دم :act19:



*عيب يا حبايبى العبو سوا امال ... ربنا يسامحك يا هيفا  
هتخسرو بعض على راجل فى الغالب هيعنس اصلا :smile01 

اصعب حاجة اما راجل يحس بجماله بتبقى مصيبة فعلا ... صباح الغرور *


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *سكريت انتي بقى جبتلك ده اسمو احمد وهو كمان شاعر وطيار وفارس واخو خطيب انجل من الام والاب ايه رايك مش عاوزاه نديه لشقاوه ههههه*


لآ هآتيهـ أوقفهـ فى آلطآبور بتآع آلإختيآرآت .. أهو ينفع  :bud:



*.،*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

> لاسف اعرف ناس فيهم نفس نسبة الوسامة بس على اشكال تانية و مراكز و كل ماتتخيلى برضه بينى و بينك بقا على الخاص عشان الحاجات دى بتتنظر



مسكتك متلبسه يعني بتعرفي مكانهم وتخبي عليه طيب هاتي لي واحد
 وادفع ليكي المهر انتي حلال عليكي هههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

وانا وانا عايزه واحد :crying:​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

بلاش تعيطي بنت الكنيسه قولي لشقاوه هي تعرف نلاقيهم فين 
بس مو ببلاش ادفعي حاجه ليها انا دفعت مهري وان شاء الله
توافق تجيب لي واحد شبه حسن هههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مسكتك متلبسه يعني بتعرفي مكانهم وتخبي عليه طيب هاتي لي واحد
> وادفع ليكي المهر انتي حلال عليكي هههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههه تعالى انتى بس اليكس و انا اظبطك لا تقلقى من الحوار دة خالص ... و كلهم فى بيتها يعنى و لو بتحبى الاصوات الحلوة فيه لو بتحبى المراكز موجود ... اى صفة عايزاها فى راجل هجيبلك واحد فيه .. خير ربنا كتير :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عيب يا حبايبى العبو سوا امال ... ربنا يسامحك يا هيفا
> هتخسرو بعض على راجل فى الغالب هيعنس اصلا :smile01
> 
> اصعب حاجة اما راجل يحس بجماله بتبقى مصيبة فعلا ... صباح الغرور *


هو فعلاً بآلشكل دآ هيعنس .. *من كتر خطآبهـ :smile01*



أهو لو آلخليجى مغرور نرجع للفرنسآوى وأمرنآ لله :t23:









*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هما اكيد ميجوش بالمعاكسة ولا بالجن الازرق نفسو دول عايزين يتعملهم عمل سفلى :smile01
> قوليلى يابنتى قوليلى



*ولا عمل ولا غيره بيجو صدقينى ... قولنا مش هنا الحاجات دى بتتنظر:smile01 *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

تعرفين انا موافقه لو حتى شبه احمد فلوكس بتاع 
مسلسل الباطنيه ده كمان وسيم 
واحلى من احمد عز .


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بلاش تعيطي بنت الكنيسه قولي لشقاوه هي تعرف نلاقيهم فين
> بس مو ببلاش ادفعي حاجه ليها انا دفعت مهري وان شاء الله
> توافق تجيب لي واحد شبه حسن هههههه




هههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا هو كمان بندفع :thnk0001:

وشقاوه هي الخطبه كمان ههههه

حسن الشافعي !! دا عسل هههه



​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

كفاااااااااااااااااااية كفااااااااااااااااية غيرو الموضوع ده اعصابنا تعبت :smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعرفين انا موافقه لو حتى شبه احمد فلوكس بتاع
> مسلسل الباطنيه ده كمان وسيم
> واحلى من احمد عز .



*تؤ فيه الاحلى منه كمان :t23:*



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ايه دا هو كمان بندفع :thnk0001:
> 
> وشقاوه هي الخطبه كمان ههههه
> ...



*حسن الشافعى كاسر قلوب العذارى :smile01*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

> كفاااااااااااااااااااية كفااااااااااااااااية غيرو الموضوع ده اعصابنا تعبت


هاتي غيرو...  من يتبرع ويفتح غيره.


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كفاااااااااااااااااااية كفااااااااااااااااية غيرو الموضوع ده اعصابنا تعبت :smile01



*أول ضحية اهو :mus13:


طب كلام جد بقا ... للاسف انا شكل مبيفرقش معايا كتير .. يمكن طوله بس اللى يفرق معايا لكن مبحبش الراجل الجميل بصراحة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حسن الشافعى كاسر قلوب العذارى :smile01*




ههههههههههه

فين العريس يااختي حببتي 
بس عايزه واحد ابيض وشعره اسود لوسمحتي هههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> فين العريس يااختي حببتي
> بس عايزه واحد ابيض وشعره اسود لوسمحتي هههه
> ​



*اة دلوقتى بقيت اختك حبيبتك مادام فيها عريس 

اة من البناااااااااات اة :smile01

عنونى عدى علينا اول الاسبوع يكون طلبك جهز :mus13:*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *أول ضحية اهو :mus13:*
> 
> 
> *طب كلام جد بقا ... للاسف انا شكل مبيفرقش معايا كتير .. يمكن طوله بس اللى يفرق معايا لكن مبحبش الراجل الجميل بصراحة *


 
انا مش بحب الراجل الجميل زى توم كروز ده بيقرفنى لكن احبو يبقى 
masculine يعنى فيه رجولة زى راسل كرو مثلا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا مش بحب الراجل الجميل زى توم كروز ده بيقرفنى لكن احبو يبقى
> masculine يعنى فيه رجولة زى راسل كرو مثلا



*ايوة كدة 
او جورج كلونى مثلا .. انا بنهار قدام الراجل دة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اة دلوقتى بقيت اختك حبيبتك مادام فيها عريس
> 
> اة من البناااااااااات اة :smile01
> 
> عنونى عدى علينا اول الاسبوع يكون طلبك جهز :mus13:*



ههههههههههه
اووك 
ماانا هظبط عندي واحد قمررر بس سوري 
اجيب الصوره ولاايه رأيك 
ها... هههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

جدعااااااااااااااااان


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

هاااي عليكو يا بناويت 
بتحكو في ايه


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايوة كدة *
> *او جورج كلونى مثلا .. انا بنهار قدام الراجل دة *


 
ااااااااه جورج وما ادراكى ما جورج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01 ده كفاية صوتو يخرب بيت كده :act23:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2012)

* ههههههههههههه*
* هو دى عرسان تركيب و لا جاهز هههههههههههههه و يترا فى الوان  و احجام هههههههههههه*
*  عنده حق -- الى يتابع منغير ما يشارك  لاذم هيضحك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> هاااي عليكو يا بناويت
> بتحكو في ايه



هااااااااااااي حببتي

شقاوه خاطبه هي وهيفاء ههههه
وبيجيبوا عرسان لينا كلنا هههههههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اووك
> ماانا هظبط عندي واحد قمررر بس سوري
> اجيب الصوره ولاايه رأيك
> ...



*اووووووووووة سورى .. بس بقا عشان كدة ممكن اضعف :smile01*



mero_engel قال:


> هاااي عليكو يا بناويت
> بتحكو في ايه



*احنا بعون الله بنبصبص للشباب :smile01 بس لو فيه موضوع نغير بيه يبقى ياريت احسن البنات بدأت تدوخ هنا *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ااااااااه جورج وما ادراكى ما جورج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile01 ده كفاية صوتو يخرب بيت كده :act23:



*بس بقا بس ... حراااااااااااااام ... فين غض السمع ها فين 

غيرو الموضوع بقا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ههههههههههههه*
> * هو دى عرسان تركيب و لا جاهز هههههههههههههه و يترا فى الوان  و احجام هههههههههههه*
> *  عنده حق -- الى يتابع منغير ما يشارك  لاذم هيضحك *



*و المشاركين فطسانين من الضحك :smile01*


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هااااااااااااي حببتي
> 
> شقاوه خاطبه هي وهيفاء ههههه
> وبيجيبوا عرسان لينا كلنا هههههههه
> ​


هههههههههههههه عسل 
طيب قوليلي عريسك مين طمنيني عليكي


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

طيب يآ بنآت هسئل سؤآل جد شوية
ليهـ آلرجل فى آلغآلب مآيقدرش يستغنى عن عآمل آلجمآل آلشكلى فى حبيبتهـ
مع إن آلبنت وقت آلجد بتتغآضى


*هل دآ لإننآ أعقل وأنضج مثلاً يعنى* ..؟!
:smile01

 


*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و المشاركين فطسانين من الضحك :smile01*


 
*الحقيقه ماسكه نفسى-- كل شويه اكتب و امسح-- اقول هتفضح المتلصصين كتار هنا هههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> هههههههههههههه عسل
> طيب قوليلي عريسك مين طمنيني عليكي



ههههههههههه
ضحكوا عليا 
شقاوه قلتلي اول الاسبوع :act23:

​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بس بقا بس ... حراااااااااااااام ... فين غض السمع ها فين *
> 
> *غيرو الموضوع بقا *


 
غض سمع ايه بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ احنا لو روحنا النار بسبب صوت جورج كلونى يبقى روحنا النار  بسبب هدف نبيل :smile01

مش احسن من الاصوات التانية اعوذ بالله يقولك صباح الخير تحسى هيرجع فى وشك :smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> طيب يآ بنآت هسئل سؤآل جد شوية​ليهـ آلرجل فى آلغآلب مآيقدرش يستغنى عن عآمل آلجمآل آلشكلى فى حبيبتهـ
> مع إن آلبنت وقت آلجد بتتغآضى​
> ...


 
انا شخصيا لن اتنازل عن جورج كلونى :smile01
لا بجد بقى لان الراجل بيحب تقريبا بعنيه هى طبيعتو كده بس ديه مش حالة عامة يعنى فيه رجالة بردو بتتغاضى عن الشكل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اووووووووووة سورى .. بس بقا عشان كدة ممكن اضعف :smile01*
> 
> *ا*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

اناعريس اهو
مينفعش 
القى عروسة
عندكو  ولا اية


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ضحكوا عليا
> شقاوه قلتلي اول الاسبوع :act23:
> 
> ​


هههههههههههه وازاي تسكتي عن حقك


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> طيب يآ بنآت هسئل سؤآل جد شوية
> ليهـ آلرجل فى آلغآلب مآيقدرش يستغنى عن عآمل آلجمآل آلشكلى فى حبيبتهـ
> ...


لانه بطبيعه الرجل حد شهوني عن المراه 
اول حاجه تجذبه في المراه لازم جمالها دجي طبيعه عندهم
بس الفكره انه فيه راجل يختلف في نسبه الاهتمام بالجمال عن رجل تاني
المراه عاطفيه مش شهوانيه دا الفرق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> طيب يآ بنآت هسئل سؤآل جد شوية
> ليهـ آلرجل فى آلغآلب مآيقدرش يستغنى عن عآمل آلجمآل آلشكلى فى حبيبتهـ
> ...



*لا ان جيتى للحق احنا اعبط منهم و بيتضحك علينا .. ازاى ؟؟ احنا بنحب بوداننا بنحب الاسلوب و الطريقة و دول ممكن الغش فيهم .. ممكن يغرقك هدايا و ورد و كلام حلو و اشعار و يعمل الشاب الرومانسى و اول ما تقعى خلاص .. لكن هما بيحبو بعنيهم بالشكل يعنى و قبل ما يقع بيكون شافك فى كل الاوضاع بالميكب و من غيره و ساعات يطب عليكى و انتى عايزة تنامى عشان يشوف منظرك ايه و تروحى بحر و تتمرمطى و يتاكد ان مفيش فيكى حاجة بلاستيك فيبدأ يحب ..

مش معنى كلامى انهم مش بيتنازلو عن عامل الجمال لو انسانة محترمة و مهذبة و متعلمة و ذكية بيبقى فيه تنازل بنسبة معينة فى الجمال .. ماهو برضه مش هيتجوز اخوه .. غير كدة ممكن يتنازل عن الجمال و يمتنازلش عن النظافة الشخصية ابدا لبسك و ظوافرك و شعرك و ريحتك دى حاجات مفيهاش تنازل بأى شكل من الاشكال حتى لو متواضعة الجمال *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*لان الرجال كائنات بصريه يحبو يبصبصو للجمال هو ده اللي يهمهم الرجل همه درجة جمالها وشكل جسمها بعد كده تجي باقي مواصفات نحن البنات صحيح يهمنا شكل لكن مش موهوسين فيه يمكنه ياتي مرتبه ثانيه بعد مواصفات والويات اخرى تهمنا *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> طيب يآ بنآت هسئل سؤآل جد شوية
> ليهـ آلرجل فى آلغآلب مآيقدرش يستغنى عن عآمل آلجمآل آلشكلى فى حبيبتهـ
> ...




اه تصدقوا فعلا ان الرجل اول نظره بتكون الشكل
دا انا اعرف ناس اهم حاجه عندها ان تكون البنت موزه 
ولابيهتموا بالاخلاق ولا التدين ولا..ولا
والمصيبه في دا كله يكون شكله هو زباله ههههه

هو اللي اعرفه ان مثلا الولد اللي في سني
انا اكبر منه عقلا ب4سنين 

بس هو الرجل اهم حاجه الشكل ثم الشكل ثم الشكل
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *ا*





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> اهو يالا بقا ههههه
> 
> ...



*بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش ... بس دة مرتبط بلارا لالا هتبقى بصالى فيه :smile01*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 أغسطس 2012)

*



			اناعريس اهو
مينفعش 
القى عروسة
عندكو ولا اية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كلنا تزوجنا مش شفت صور العرسان بتوعنا يا سمير
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> هههههههههههه وازاي تسكتي عن حقك



هههههههههههه
اعمل ايش ؟؟
:giveup:
​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2012)

غيروا عنوان الموضوع ل "النميمة النسائية" هيكون افضل :giveup:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش ... بس دة مرتبط بلارا لالا هتبقى بصالى فيه :smile01*




هههههههههه
انتي بس وافقي وانا هظبطك
بلا لارا بلا بتاع 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> غيروا عنوان الموضوع ل "النميمة النسائية" هيكون افضل :giveup:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و بعدين بقا .. يلا بيتك بيتك انت مبتحرمش تدخل هنا بعد اللى حصلك اخر مرة :smile01 ياراجل دة انت لحقوك بالعافية ... رجالة غريبة :giveup:*


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

بصوا بقي هريتش روشان


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

ملقيش عندكم
عروسةاليا
تحبو اكتبهلكم
الموصفات بتاعتى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

يا ميرو
اسم وريثئك روشان
متلخبطةفى الاسم
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> بصوا بقي هريتش روشان



لالالالالا حراااااااام حرااااااام عليكي بجد
يالهوووووووووي ريثيك روشان مره واحده 
ههههههه

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يا ميرو
> اسم وريثئك روشان
> متلخبطةفى الاسم
> ههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
اخدت بالي اخدت بالي يااخويا 
اللي هتاخد ريثيك هقطعها :boxing:
هههههه
هي دي العرسان اللي تفتح النفس
مش يقولي (م )هههه

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2012)

*شكلنا احنا كمان بنبصبص هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اخدت بالي اخدت بالي يااخويا
> اللي هتاخد ريثيك هقطعها :boxing:
> هههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
عندى
عريس احسن منووووووووووو
مليون مرة
يا (م)
ههههههههههههههه
فاهمنى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> عندى
> عريس احسن منووووووووووو
> مليون مرة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس ياوله احنا بث مباشر هنا ههههههه

اهو عروستك افرح بقا 





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *شكلنا احنا كمان بنبصبص هههههههههههههه*



​ ههههههههه

احنا بنبصبص !!!! هههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

عندى ليكم عريس لقطة
بس المقابل
تجبولى عروسة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

:a63:لا مش عايزين عرسان:a63:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

بنات سؤال 
ايه رأيكوا في حدود العلاقه بين المخطوبين
يعني مثلا من ناحيه الكلام او من ناحيه اي حاجه تاني بقصد اللمس وكدا
يعني تقول كلمه بحبك ولالا مثلا يعني
عايزه ارأكم بجد 
​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أغسطس 2012)

ريثك روشان انتو صح 
نسيت اسمه 
عموما هو متجوز انسووووووو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ريثك روشان انتو صح
> نسيت اسمه
> عموما هو متجوز انسووووووو



ههههههههه
لالا هو متجوز ومخلف كمان 
بس بمووت فيه
ويالهوي لما يسبل بعيونه ههههههه
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بنات سؤال
> ايه رأيكوا في حدود العلاقه بين المخطوبين
> يعني مثلا من ناحيه الكلام او من ناحيه اي حاجه تاني بقصد اللمس وكدا
> يعني تقول كلمه بحبك ولالا مثلا يعني
> ...


أمممم
*بآلنسبة للحدود فى آلتعآمل*
فهى نفس آلحدود إللى بين أى أتنين مش مرتبطين أصلاً
آلربآط آلمقدس إللى بيحل أى شئ شبهـ دآ هو آلزوآج .. مش آلخطوبة

أمآ *كلمة بحبكـ لو حسآهآ تقولهآ طبعاً*
*آلتعبير عن آلحب مش جريمة* آلمهم نعبر عنهـ فى حدود آللآئق



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم
> *بآلنسبة للحدود فى آلتعآمل*
> فهى نفس آلحدود إللى بين أى أتنين مش مرتبطين أصلاً
> آلربآط آلمقدس إللى بيحل أى شئ شبهـ دآ هو آلزوآج .. مش آلخطوبة
> ...



تماام انا معاكي طبعاا
بس في ناس كتيير قالتلي ان بلاش اقول كلمه احبك دي
لان اي ولد طالما قلتي الكلمه دي انك خلاص لو طلب منك
اي حاجه هتوافقي 
ممكن نعبر عن حبنا ليه بالكلام بالاهتمام
لكن بكلمه بحبك دي لا 
فامش عارفه كلامهم صح ولاغلط


​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تماام انا معاكي طبعاا
> 
> بس في ناس كتيير قالتلي ان بلاش اقول كلمه احبك دي
> لان اي ولد طالما قلتي الكلمه دي انك خلاص لو طلب منك
> ...


 
مش عارفة ياقمر ؟ هو انتى هتبقى مخطوبة لانسان كويس ولا رئيس عصابة ؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى اكيد هتكونى مخطوبة لواحد بيحبك وبيخاف عليكى مش واحد عايز يستغلك فليه التشكيك والتعقيد ده 
التعبير عن المشاعر بكلمة بحبك مش غلط وزى ماقالت سيكرت لازم يكون فيه حدود فى العلاقة لان ده مش جواز وممكن التسيب فى الخطوبة مكن يأدى الى نتايج مش كويسة لانهم لسه متجوزوش 
بس كلمة بحبك عادية جدا


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

طيب يا جماعة
اية هى الحدود
اعطونا
امثالا
الله يكرمكم


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تماام انا معاكي طبعاا
> بس في ناس كتيير قالتلي ان بلاش اقول كلمه احبك دي
> لان اي ولد طالما قلتي الكلمه دي انك خلاص لو طلب منك
> اي حاجه هتوافقي
> ...


لآ حبيبتى* كلآمهم مش سليم طبعاً*
*دى خطوبة *.. يعنى شخص آلبنت وثقت فيهـ لدرجة إنهآ قبلت تربط عمرهآ كلهـ بيهـ
يعنى أكيد إنسآن جدير بتقديرهآ وأحترآمهآ
ومن حقهـ تبآدلهـ مشآعرهـ طآلمآ مآتخطآش حدودهـ

أمآ بقى لو حآول يتخطآهآ لمجرد إنهـ ضمن حبهآ
يبقى هى آلكسبآنة .. *وعرفت معدنهـ من آلبدآية قبل مآ تدبس *
:59:



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفة ياقمر ؟ هو انتى هتبقى مخطوبة لانسان كويس ولا رئيس عصابة ؟؟؟؟؟
> يعنى اكيد هتكونى مخطوبة لواحد بيحبك وبيخاف عليكى مش واحد عايز يستغلك فليه التشكيك والتعقيد ده
> التعبير عن المشاعر بكلمة بحبك مش غلط وزى ماقالت سيكرت لازم يكون فيه حدود فى العلاقة لان ده مش جواز وممكن التسيب فى الخطوبة مكن يأدى الى نتايج مش كويسة لانهم لسه متجوزوش
> بس كلمة بحبك عادية جدا



مش حكايه تشكيك وتعقيد حببتي 
بس انا سمعت أراء كتييييير في الموضوع دا
بس مش عارفه فقلت اخد منكم خبره 
اما حكايه حدود العلاقه 
اخري ان يمسك ايديا علشان نعدي الشارع 
(خليه يمسكها يافوزيه )ههههه
عاجبه اوك مش عاجبه يخبط دماغه في الحيط ههههه
لان فعلا انا مش ضامنه ان هو دا اللي هيتجوزني 
وكمان بعد الحواز هيكون في مشاكل كتير من الشك وغيره
بينا 



​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش حكايه تشكيك وتعقيد حببتي
> بس انا سمعت أراء كتييييير في الموضوع دا
> بس مش عارفه فقلت اخد منكم خبره
> اما حكايه حدود العلاقه
> ...


*عندك حق انا كمان نفسى اعرف اية الحدود المسموح بيا نعملها والغير مسموح منعلمهوش
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لآ حبيبتى* كلآمهم مش سليم طبعاً*
> *دى خطوبة *.. يعنى شخص آلبنت وثقت فيهـ لدرجة إنهآ قبلت تربط عمرهآ كلهـ بيهـ
> يعنى أكيد إنسآن جدير بتقديرهآ وأحترآمهآ
> ومن حقهـ تبآدلهـ مشآعرهـ طآلمآ مآتخطآش حدودهـ
> ...



هههههه

أممممممممممم 
فهمت انا حببتي

اصل كنت مستغربه شويه من كلامهم 
ميرسي حببتي
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الحب مجرد مشاعروكلام ووعود بالخطوبه والخطوبه مجرد وعد بالزواج وكتب الكتاب مجرد زواج غير مكتمل وفي كل الحالات ذي حدود التعامل متروكه للجانبين المفروض كل واحديخاف على الثاني ويتعامل معاه من منطلق الحب ومنتهى الانسانيه ودام نحن كبار وعقولنا في رؤسنا نعرف نحدد وش يضرنا وش ينفعنا .. لكن البنت خطوطها الحمراء لازم تكون اعرض كونها الخاسره دائما وماتصدق كلمات المعسوله من باب الحب وكذا كثير من عيال الحرام يستغلون الحب في هدم حياة بعض البنات وكلما كانت البنت واعيه وذكيه سلمت المشكله في المسكينه اللي تفرط في حاجات كثيره باسم الحب وتتنازل عن كرامتها عشان افلام الهنديه اللي يسويها فيها.. بنت الكنيسه التعبير عن المشاعر غير عن التفريط بالكرامه والتساهل في اشياء اخرى يعني فرضا قالت له احبك وزعلو عن بعض وش بيسوي بيعني؟ يروح ينشر الخبر خير ان شاء الله ذي الاشكال تحمدي ربك انك خلصك منهم  الشخص اللي حبك بجد مستحيل يفكر بطريقه هذه المحترم وصاحب المرؤه والشهامه يظل محترم *


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

سكتو ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اتحسدتو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ عايزين نبخر الموضوع 30:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

من حسدنا لابارك الله بالحسود هههههه... هاتي موضوع ولو مفلسه من مواضيع قوليلي


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

صراحة مفلسة :w00t: هاتى انتى وانا معاكى


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*انجل كنت بفكر في موضوع السينما عندكم ومسلسلاتكم ليه بيطلعونا دائما شوية مغرورين ومرابطين في البارات ههههههه يعني ولا مره شفت تمثيليه تجيب جانب الزين كلو مركزين في السيئ ياترى ايه رايك؟ طبعا انا ما اعترض انهم يطلعو جانب السيئ  لاني مؤمنه ان مافيش شعوب كلها كويسه ولكن استغرب من تركيز على جانب واحد وانعدام الثاني*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههه بصى ياهيفاء هو الموضوع ليه اكتر من سبب وخلينا نتكلم بصراحة هو عموما الافلام والمسلسلات عند اى شعب او قومية معينة دايما تلاقيها بتظهر الشعوب الاخرى بشكل مش تمام وخصوصا لو كانو فى نفس المنطقة او كان فيه منافسة بينهم يعنى مثلا تلاقى الامريكان يطلعو الروس اشرار والصينين اشرار بردو وعبارة عن روبوتات ماشية لا بتحس ولا بتفهم الفرنسيين يطلعو الامريكان اغبيا وفوضويين ومعندهومش ذوق والامريكا يطلعوهم مغرورين وهكذا فديه حاجة عامة 

بالنسبة للمصريين فلو هنتكلم بصراحة ده ناتج ان الشعوب العربية الاخرى ( غير الامارات لان الامارتيين فعلا بيحبو المصريين جدا ) بيعاملو الجالية المصرية عندهم بطريقة مش كويسة فده عمل احقاد بين الشعوب وبعضها وسيبك من الاغانى والاشعار بتاعة الوحدة العربية ده كلام اغانى مش موجود فى الواقع انما الواقع اننا مش بنحب بعض وبنشوف بعض بشكل سلبى وبنحب نظهر بعض بصور مش كويسة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ياعزيزتي مش كده ده لو فسرناها على انتقام من الناس اللي تعامل المصريين مش كويس كانو عملو افلام ومسلسلات بحالها هم
مش عجزانين حيعملو حاجه زي كده.. وما اظن ان في دوله تعامل المصريين بذات معامله سيئه ممكن افراد حالات حاجات زي كده
المصيبه انهم يجيبو لقطه او لقطتين ويبرروها انه جانب سيئ اوك ماقلنا شئ لكن مو على طول تركزون على ذي الفئه بذات 

هو في اعمال كثيره خليجيه شاركو فيها ممثلين مصريين
اذكر منهم مسلسل ملقوفه بطولة ممثله كويتيه حياة الفهد والمصريه سناء يونس الله يرحمها ومطلعينهم كويس ومسلسل عمارة الاسرار بطولة خليجين ونشوى مصطفى ومحمد رياض وكمان مطلعينكم كويس وفيه حبكه دراميه ومسلسل بعد الشتات بطولة سعاد عبدالله كويتيه ومحمد توفيق مصري عن مصري متزوج قطريه وتضحياته عشان يساعدها في حين اخوانها نهبوها ومسلسل حكم البشر عن قطري متزوج مصريه ومطلعين ام المصريه متفانيه في حياة عيالها وكثير تمثيليات انا ما اتفق معاك ان هو انتقام من معامله وكذا لكن يمكن هو كسل من المؤلفين او انهم يجيبون فئه اللي يعرفونهم ومختلطين بهم *


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه هو مش انتقام بمعنى انتقام لكن يمكن ده رأيى يعنى جزء من المشكلة او احد الاسباب 
او هو كمان ان الدراما المصرية بشكل عام عمرها ما اهتمت انها تظهر فى اعمالنا الدرامية اى قومية عربية تانية غير المصرية ولو اظهرتها بيكون بشكل صغير وممكن يكون سئ زى ما انتى بتقولى 
الاعمال اللى بتقولى عليها مشوفتهاش بصراحة لانى مش متابعة لا مصرى ولا سورى ولا خليجى ومشوفتش ولا مسلسل من مسلسلات رمضان وده من زماااااااااان علشان كده مش قادرة احكم اوى 

بس ولا تزعلى بكرة اكتبلك مسلسل عن الامارتتين واخلى البطلة اسمها هيفاء الهاشمى واختار ممثلة تشبة مريم فخر الدين تمثل الدور ايش رأيك ههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*هو ما اتكلم عشاني اماراتيه هم اللي يجيبون لقطات هذه مايذكرون اسم دوله لكن العنوان هو الخليج ككل





			بس ولا تزعلى بكرة اكتبلك مسلسل عن الامارتتين واخلى البطلة اسمها هيفاء الهاشمى واختار ممثلة تشبة مريم فخر الدين تمثل الدور ايش رأيك ههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مريم فخر الدين قد جدتي انا اللي حمثل اعرف امثل وهاتي حسن الشافعي يمثل معاي او احمد عز يتكلمو مصري هندي ان شاء الله حفهم عليهم هههههه بس باقي الممثلين لازم تعلمينهم يتكلمون اماراتي ما يقولش ايش هزا بدل شوهذا انا اضحكك لما مخرجينكم ممثل يقول ايش هزا على اساس انه انه يتكلم خليجي هههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مريم فخر الدين قد جدتي انا اللي حمثل اعرف امثل وهاتي حسن الشافعي يمثل معاي او احمد عز يتكلمو مصري هندي ان شاء الله حفهم عليهم هههههه بس باقي الممثلين لازم تعلمينهم يتكلمون اماراتي ما يقولش ايش هزا بدل شوهذا انا اضحكك لما مخرجينكم ممثل يقول ايش هزا على اساس انه انه يتكلم خليجي هههههه*


 
ههههههههه لا احمد عز وحسن الشافعى انتى كده دخلتى فى منطقة محظورة بالنسبة للبنات المصريين ده ممكن يابنتى يغتالوكى بعدها 
دول احنا هنحطهم فى المتحف المصرى علشان نقول اننا كان عندنا رجالة بالشكل ده 30:
طيب يعنى انتو تقولو شو هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا كنت فاكراها ايش :11azy:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*تحبوا أقترح عليكوا موضوع جديد 

موضوع عن غشاء البكارى

بس بصراحة أنا مش عارفة إتناقشتوا فيه و لا لأة 

لأنى ما كنتش متابعة من الأول 

إيه رأيكوا ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

يالهووووووووووى يا ايرينى الرقابة يابنتى 
مش عايزة اشوفك بالشريطة السودة :11azy: ههههههه
بس موضوع جديد ابتدى انتى يلا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الامارات نقول شو هذا
السعوديه يقولون وش هذا اختصار ل ايش هذا

انا اخلط لهجتين لان ماما سعوديه ونتكلم معها لهجتها
دائما كلماتي اكثرها سعوديه
لهجهتنا اصعب اخليها على جنب عشان تفهمو علي
بذمتك في مصري حيفهم لو قلت وايد بالاماراتي؟
لكن لو قلت واجد بالسعودي حيفهمو


ايرني اطرحيه ما اذكر تكلمنا قبل*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يالهووووووووووى يا ايرينى الرقابة يابنتى
> مش عايزة اشوفك بالشريطة السودة :11azy: ههههههه
> بس موضوع جديد ابتدى انتى يلا



*ههههههههههههههههه

مش آخد تحذير الأول هههههههههههههههه

أبتدى و أمرى لله 

أول سؤال ؟

هل فكرتى تعرفى نوع غشاء البكارى عندك أم لا ؟ و لماذا ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *الامارات نقول شو هذا
> السعوديه يقولون وش هذا اختصار ل ايش هذا
> 
> انا اخلط لهجتين لان ماما سعوديه ونتكلم معها لهجتها
> ...



*إتكلمتوا فيه ؟؟؟

طب خلاص بأة ..........إنسحاب ...........*


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

قاعدتلكم
متربص
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههه هيفاء انا اعرف معنى وايد يلا استضفينى عندك فى الامارات جايزة ليا هههههههه 
ميرسى على درس الخليجى ده وفعلا اللهجة السعودية صعبة جداااااااااااا 

ايرينى احم احم ردا على سؤالك لا ما فكرت واش لزمتو اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11azy:
معلش احنا ثقافتنا بتعمل big deal منو وده اى من ميراث معلش يعنى متخلف عن يوم الزفاف والمنديل اللى كانو يستنو علشان يثبت عفة العروسة وكأنها داخلة امتحان ( ناس nosy يحبو يتحشرو ) مش عارفه ازاى يعنى كانو يسمحو لنفسهم يقعدو مستنين حاجة زى كده عند باب العروسة والعريس ؟ بجد بجاحة صعبة مش قادرة اتخيلها 
وعلشان كده ابتدينا نختصر عفة البنت والبنت كلها فى الغشاء ده بس مع انو ممكن يتمزق لاسباب اخرى غير الجنس ده غير ان فيه بنات بتتولد من غيرو اصلا ده غير ان فيه انواع منو مش بيحصل نزيف خالص او نزيف بسيط يبقى ليه بيعتمدو عليه فى تحديد عفة البنت وشرفها ؟ ده اهانة للبنت بأختصار شرفها وشخصيتها فى مجرد غشاء 

وانتى عارفه كمان ان فيه بنات ممكن تعمل كل حاجة قبل الجواز وتفضل انسة بردو يعنى وجودو او عدم وجودو مش شرط ولايدل على اى شئ ده غير عمليات الترقيع لكن تقولى لمين ومين يفهم ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*

قلت ما اذكر ان تكلمنا فيه يعني ما اتكلمنا فيه

بس ايه سؤال الغريب ده هههههههه وده يتعرف ازاي *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*هو في وحده حتروح تكشف عشان تعرف نوعه حتستفيد ايه غير الاحراجات*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> قاعدتلكم
> متربص
> هههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه هو الموضوع جه على مزاجك و لا إيه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه هو الموضوع جه على مزاجك و لا إيه ؟؟؟*


اة قاعدتلكم
وبصبص كويس
ومركز على الاخر
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه هيفاء انا اعرف معنى وايد يلا استضفينى عندك فى الامارات جايزة ليا هههههههه
> ميرسى على درس الخليجى ده وفعلا اللهجة السعودية صعبة جداااااااااااا
> 
> ايرينى احم احم ردا على سؤالك لا ما فكرت واش لزمتو اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11azy:
> ...



*حلو جميل ..............دا إنتى فاهمة كل حاجة .........

طيب ما عندكيش فضول *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> قلت ما اذكر ان تكلمنا فيه يعني ما اتكلمنا فيه
> 
> ...



*دا بيتعرف بالكشف الطبى 

برضوا يعنى ما عندكيش فضول*


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ممكن نغير الموضوع *
*لا لاى شئ ولكن لعدم التعرض لتعليقات غير حكيمه من البعض *
*ستضطر الاداره حذفها فيما بعد *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ليه الفضول يكون عندي .. هو يعني حياتي متوقفه عليه ولا ايه؟ انا واثقه من نفسي ويكفي ده اما النوع والشكل دي حاجات ممكن نحتاج نعرفها لو البنت تزوجت واحد جاهل وفاكر انه حيتفاجأ بشلالات دم هههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلو جميل ..............دا إنتى فاهمة كل حاجة .........*
> 
> *طيب ما عندكيش فضول *


 

لا معنديش 
على رأى الكاتبة نوال السعداوى غشاء البكارة فى العقول مش فى الاجساد 
يعنى العفة والطهارة والشرف ديه موجودة فى العقل والروح والقلب مش فى الغشاء لو كان الغشاء موجود والعقل ملوث بالنجاسة والخطية  ايه لزمتو ؟؟؟؟؟ ليه احنا بنركز على الاشياء الظاهرية المادية وننسى الجوهرية ؟ 
اعتقد هى ديه مشكلتنا وده اللى بيخلى بيوت كتير تتبنى على الغش والخداع من عمليات ترقيع ووووو والزوج بيكون سعيد ومبسوط وهو اصلا مضحوك عليه 
شوفتى كتر التفكير والتركيز على الاشياء ديه بيوصلنا لمجتمع شكلو عفيف من بره وهو ضارب فيه الفساد والنجاسة من جوة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا معنديش
> على رأى الكاتبة نوال السعداوى غشاء البكارة فى العقول مش فى الاجساد
> يعنى العفة والطهارة والشرف ديه موجودة فى العقل والروح والقلب مش فى الغشاء لو كان الغشاء موجود والعقل ملوث بالنجاسة والخطية  ايه لزمتو ؟؟؟؟؟ ليه احنا بنركز على الاشياء الظاهرية المادية وننسى الجوهرية ؟
> اعتقد هى ديه مشكلتنا وده اللى بيخلى بيوت كتير تتبنى على الغش والخداع من عمليات ترقيع ووووو والزوج بيكون سعيد ومبسوط وهو اصلا مضحوك عليه
> شوفتى كتر التفكير والتركيز على الاشياء ديه بيوصلنا لمجتمع شكلو عفيف من بره وهو ضارب فيه الفساد والنجاسة من جوة



*إنتى متزوجة ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليه الفضول يكون عندي .. هو يعني حياتي متوقفه عليه ولا ايه؟ انا واثقه من نفسي ويكفي ده اما النوع والشكل دي حاجات ممكن نحتاج نعرفها لو البنت تزوجت واحد جاهل وفاكر انه حيتفاجأ بشلالات دم هههههه*



*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ممكن نغير الموضوع *
> *لا لاى شئ ولكن لعدم التعرض لتعليقات غير حكيمه من البعض *
> *ستضطر الاداره حذفها فيما بعد *​



*خلاص ....لما تيجى تعليقات غير حكيمة تبقى الادارة تحذفه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*فيه إتنين أعضاء مختفييييييييييين يا نساء 

مصيبة

تلصص*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> هل فكرتى تعرفى نوع غشاء البكارى عندك أم لا ؟ و لماذا ؟
> *


أمممم
بصرآحة أنآ مش عآرفة أيهـ *مدلول آلسؤآل*  ..
غشآء آلبكآرهـ فى نظرى زيهـ زى أى جزء من آلجسد
*مش محتآج فضول خآص حولهـ يعنى*

وطبعاً زى مآ آنجل وضحت إن آلعفة وآلطهآرة شئ علقى وروحى مفيش ليهـ أثبآتآت علمية تأكدهـ ..
 


*.،*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم
> بصرآحة أنآ مش عآرفة أيهـ *مدلول آلسؤآل*  ..
> غشآء آلبكآرهـ فى نظرى زيهـ زى أى جزء من آلجسد
> *مش محتآج فضول خآص حولهـ يعنى*
> ...



*الخلاصة يعنى ما عندكيش فضول*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الخلاصة يعنى ما عندكيش فضول*


نوهآئـــى .. ^_^
 


*.،*

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> نوهآئـــى .. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ديه يعنى نو و لا إيه


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> ديه يعنى نو و لا إيه


*بآلظبط كدهـ *...

أمممم
بس هسئلكـ سؤآل ..
آلبنت أصلاً ممكن تستفيد أيهـ لو عرفت نوعهـ ..*؟؟؟!!*


*.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *بآلظبط كدهـ *...
> 
> أمممم
> بس هسئلكـ سؤآل ..
> ...



*إزاى يعنى مش ح تستفيد ؟ :010105~332:

ح تستفيد إنها تعرف يعنى إيه اللى ممكن يحصل ليلة الدُّخلة
ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

إتفصلت  :12C025~123:
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إزاى يعنى مش ح تستفيد ؟ :010105~332:
> 
> ح تستفيد إنها تعرف يعنى إيه اللى ممكن يحصل ليلة الدُّخلة
> ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> ...



بس أنآ فهمت من كلآمكـ إن ليهآ أنوآع مختلفة .. مش فهمت قصدكـ دهـ

أمممم
أعتقد لو كدهـ تقرى أحسن فى آلموضوع بشكل scientific
لإن مفيش حد هيقدر يفيدكـ بشكل سليم خصوصاً إن مجتمعنآ آلشرقى مفآهيمهـ كلهآ مشوهة


أحم

*بس هتوحشينآ *^_^



*.،*

​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إزاى يعنى مش ح تستفيد ؟ :010105~332:*
> 
> *ح تستفيد إنها تعرف يعنى إيه اللى ممكن يحصل ليلة الدُّخلة*
> *ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*
> ...


 
احم احم اتفصلتى رسمى 30:
بس بجد كنتى طيبة يا ايرينى مكانش يومك ابدا :w00t:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*يا الله بالستر... طيب غيرو الموضوع*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

حد يفتح موضوع انا مش  معايا مواضيع :closedeye


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أغسطس 2012)

*طايب افتح انا اضمن 

لو جالك عريس مرتاح ماديا جدا بس بتسمعى عنه كلام انه بتاع بنات و مقطع السمكة و ديلها و شقى و الكلام دة كله ( محدش جاب سيرة زنا ها ) و فى نفس الوقت واحد بسيط جدا جدا ماديا ( محيلتهوش اللضا ) بس عمره ما كلم واحدة فى حياته و ربما ميعرفش يكلمك انتى شخصيا 
اة و نسيت اقول انك يادوب معجبة بالاتنين مجرد اعجاب مبدئى مفيش حب .. معجبة بشقاوة الاولانى و خفة دمه و معجبة بهدوء التانى و رزانته .

تختارى مين و ليه ؟؟ يلا جاوبو ياكتاكيت *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

انجل على اساس انك فتّاحت مواضيع دي انتي ولا مره فتحتي موضوع
سيكرت جاء دورك افتحي موضوع


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

عآدى مش هرضى بآلإتنين

بصى طآلمآ مقلقة من صفة فيهـ ومش مخليآنى " *مقتنعة *"
يبقى عمرى مآ هقبل أنصآف حلول ^_^
 

*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انجل على اساس انك فتّاحت مواضيع دي انتي ولا مره فتحتي موضوع
> سيكرت جاء دورك افتحي موضوع


أنآ كتبتهـ فعلاً ومسحتهـ
هكتبهـ تآنى بعد موضوع شقآوهـ ^_^



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طايب افتح انا اضمن
> 
> لو جالك عريس مرتاح ماديا جدا بس بتسمعى عنه كلام انه بتاع بنات و مقطع السمكة و ديلها و شقى و الكلام دة كله ( محدش جاب سيرة زنا ها ) و فى نفس الوقت واحد بسيط جدا جدا ماديا ( محيلتهوش اللضا ) بس عمره ما كلم واحدة فى حياته و ربما ميعرفش يكلمك انتى شخصيا
> اة و نسيت اقول انك يادوب معجبة بالاتنين مجرد اعجاب مبدئى مفيش حب .. معجبة بشقاوة الاولانى و خفة دمه و معجبة بهدوء التانى و رزانته .
> ...



ولاهختار دا ولادا 
الاول هيتعبني معاه :t32:
بس علي فكره اغلب الاولاد كدا (لان الناس بتزعل لما بعمم )
دا اللي تقولي عليه مؤدب يكون عمل علاقتين بس :a82:

التاني ممكن صعب برضو 
لان الحب بقصد بعد الزواج هيمشي مع الفقر ومن كتر المشاكل بينهم
وبعدين فين دا اليومين دول اللي عمره ماكلم واحده
مفيش طبعا واحد مؤدب للدرجه دي :kap:

يكون احسن لو واحد وسط لاغني ولافقير 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أغسطس 2012)

*اختار الاتنين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

* الى يرتاح له قلبى اكثر--*
*بس- رجعو بيا الزمن بس و انا بجد بجد*





* مش هختار و لا واحد فيهم*

* مجنون مين ده الى يفكر فى جواااااااز بلاش السيره تى *
* هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 أغسطس 2012)

*قبل ما اختار اعمل معاه جلسة صراحه وثم تخيير بيني وبين البنات ولو يحبني حيتركهم عشاني غير كذا مش حوافق محدش يشتريني بفلوسه
الثاني استفيد ايه من هدوءه وياما تحت السواهي دواهي خافي من الناس  الهادئه صعب اوافق عليه وهو كخاطب فقط انا مش من ناس اللي مؤمنه  اثنان بالكوخ وقطعة الخبز والحب سقفهم*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

وليه وجع الدماغ ارفضهم الاتنين 30:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وليه وجع الدماغ ارفضهم الاتنين 30:




ههههه

يالا انزلي بالسؤال 
اللي كنتي هتنزليه :heat:؟؟
​


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2012)

اول ما شوفتها افتكرتكم 
تفتكروا كام واحد بيفكر فيكم كدة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اول ما شوفتها افتكرتكم
> تفتكروا كام واحد بيفكر فيكم كدة



هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
الحمدلله اكيد مش عليا الكلام دا هههه
​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أغسطس 2012)

مساء الخير عليكم يا بناويت 
كيفكم هالحين \

يا جووووووووووووو بندوه عليك الحقهم قبل ما يمشوا هههههههههههه

اجابتي علي السؤال السابق 
لو الشخص الاولاني انا حسيت انه فعلا هيبطل شقاااوه 
بجد وتاب واتاكدت من كده ممكن افكر 
لسبب بسيط الراجل اللي يثقولك معرفش بنات يبقي كداب في اصل وشه المهم انه انا الاخيره في حياته مش الاولي 

انا العريس التاني لو بحبه بجد وشارياه خلالالاص هنعرف نمشي الدنيا مع بعض 

في الحالتين المهم انا هرتاح لمين اكتير واشوف استعداد كل واحد فيهم انه يكون كويس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

هو الكلام عن إيه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو الكلام عن إيه



السؤال كان دا 

*
لو جالك عريس مرتاح ماديا جدا بس بتسمعى عنه كلام انه بتاع بنات و مقطع  السمكة و ديلها و شقى و الكلام دة كله ( محدش جاب سيرة زنا ها ) و فى نفس  الوقت واحد بسيط جدا جدا ماديا ( محيلتهوش اللضا ) بس عمره ما كلم واحدة فى  حياته و ربما ميعرفش يكلمك انتى شخصيا 
اة و نسيت اقول انك يادوب معجبة بالاتنين مجرد اعجاب مبدئى مفيش حب ..  معجبة بشقاوة الاولانى و خفة دمه و معجبة بهدوء التانى و رزانته .

تختارى مين و ليه ؟؟ يلا جاوبو ياكتاكيت *​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أغسطس 2012)

طيب بما اننا فتحتا السيره دي 
لو حج اتقدملك وقالك مثلا انا عندي مرض السكر؟؟؟؟؟
ياتري تفكيرنا هيبقي ازاي 
هل هيبقي مفيش مشكله المرض من عندر ربنا ؟؟؟
ولا هيبقي الجواب انه انا ايه اللي يخليني اوافق عليه وهو مريض ؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب بما اننا فتحتا السيره دي
> لو حج اتقدملك وقالك مثلا انا عندي مرض السكر؟؟؟؟؟
> ياتري تفكيرنا هيبقي ازاي
> هل هيبقي مفيش مشكله المرض من عندر ربنا ؟؟؟
> ولا هيبقي الجواب انه انا ايه اللي يخليني اوافق عليه وهو مريض ؟؟



الموضوع دا هيكون صعب جداااااا
لان هيكون صعبان عليكي أوووي
بس هرفق اكييد لان المرض بينتقل 
للاولاد فا ليه اجيب عيال واعزبهم حرام طبعاا
هرفض ...
​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أغسطس 2012)

مش شرط يكون وراثي علي فكره في ناس بيكون عندها مش وراثي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> السؤال كان دا ​
> 
> 
> *لو جالك عريس مرتاح ماديا جدا بس بتسمعى عنه كلام انه بتاع بنات و مقطع  السمكة و ديلها و شقى و الكلام دة كله ( محدش جاب سيرة زنا ها ) و فى نفس  الوقت واحد بسيط جدا جدا ماديا ( محيلتهوش اللضا ) بس عمره ما كلم واحدة فى  حياته و ربما ميعرفش يكلمك انتى شخصيا *
> ...


 ماهو مش هقدر أحكم على أي حد فيهم غير بعد التجربة
لأن ممكن البصاص يتوب عليه ربنا والعكس التاني إلي عمرو ما شاف تتفتحله العينين و يبص  ف وقت فات فيه عليه البص
في الآخر هاخد إلي ييرتاحلو قلبي ..وأنا أربيه على عدي بقى
أصل مالهمش أمان ياختي  هههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مش شرط يكون وراثي علي فكره في ناس بيكون عندها مش وراثي



طب وانا ايه اللي هيضمن ليا انه مش وراثي
ماشي بس اكيد هيكون ضعيف مش هيستحمل اي مجهود او تعب وبيكون ليه نظام اكل معين 
ومرض السكر دا بيكون صعب أوووي 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ماهو مش هقدر أحكم على أي حد فيهم غير بعد التجربة
> لأن ممكن البصاص يتوب عليه ربنا والعكس التاني إلي عمرو ما شاف تتفتحله العينين و يبص  ف وقت فات فيه عليه البص
> في الآخر هاخد إلي ييرتاحلو قلبي ..وأنا أربيه على عدي بقى
> أصل مالهمش أمان ياختي  هههههه




هههههههههه علي رأيك ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> طيب بما اننا فتحتا السيره دي





mero_engel قال:


> لو حج اتقدملك وقالك مثلا انا عندي مرض السكر؟؟؟؟؟
> ياتري تفكيرنا هيبقي ازاي
> هل هيبقي مفيش مشكله المرض من عندر ربنا ؟؟؟
> ولا هيبقي الجواب انه انا ايه اللي يخليني اوافق عليه وهو مريض ؟؟





_ لا طبعا لو بحبه  أكييد أكييد هقبل بمرضه_
_أمال يعني إيه حب و تضحية إني أسرق الموبيل  و أكلمه من ورا أهلي و قوله ياما ضحيت عشانك _
_بدون مبالغة يعني أقبل  حتى لو  ناقص  عضو من جسمه _
_يمكن ربنا يبتليني بمرض أشد من مرضه...ف قد إيه جميل إنك تسعد حد و خصوصا لو كان الحد ده هو نفسك_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _ لا طبعا لو بحبه  أكييد أكييد هابل بمرضه
> أمال يعني إيه حب و تضحية إني أسرق الموبيل  و أكلمه من ورا أهلي و قوله ياما ضحيت عشانك
> بدون مبالغة يعني أقبل  حتى لو  ناقص  عضو من جسمه
> يمكن ربنا يبتليني بمرض أشد من مرضه...فى قد إيه جميل إنك تصعد حد و خصوصا لو كان الحد ده هو نفسك
> ...



لالا هي بتقول لو اتقدملك مش بتحبيه
لو الحب دي حاجه تاني خالص
لكن لو اتقدملك ؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لالا هي بتقول لو اتقدملك مش بتحبيه
> لو الحب دي حاجه تاني خالص
> لكن لو اتقدملك ؟؟


 بصي لو  هو شخصية  جميله و سيرته كويسة و فيه صفات الراجل الحقيقي يبقى ليه مش أقبل...

يمكن يقادملي إلي مش يقدر حد تاني يئدمهولي و هو ف كامل صحته...ما قولنا مالهمش أمان يا ختي  هههههههه
بس  أخاف في النقطة دي  إن هو يحس إن ده عطف مني مع الأيام و ده هايسبب مشكلة بنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بصي لو  هو شخصية  جميله و سيرته كويسة و فيه صفات الراجل الحقيقي يبقى ليه مش أقبل...
> 
> يمكن يقادملي إلي مش يقدر حد تاني يئدمهولي و هو ف كامل صحته...ما قولنا مالهمش أمان يا ختي  هههههههه
> بس  أخاف في النقطة دي  إن هو يحس إن ده عطف مني مع الأيام و ده هايسبب مشكلة بنا



هههههههههههه

هو اه فعلا اصعب حاجه بتألم اي رجل انه يحس بالضعف
بالذات قدام بيته 
فاممكن فعلا تحصل مشاكل بسبب الموضوع دا
بس انتي انسانه جميله وطيبه 
ومضحيه
ربنا يباركك بجد
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> هو اه فعلا اصعب حاجه بتألم اي رجل انه يحس بالضعف
> بالذات قدام بيته
> ...


مرسيي
  مش   أجمل منك
و يباركك يا رب


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

العواف عليكوا يا اهل الدار


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

هل تقبل بى فتاة
لكنمشكلتى
التنفس
سعتها عمليةالشهيق
والزفير فى بعض الوقت لااستطيع 
التنفس جيدا
ماريكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هل تقبل بى فتاة
> لكنمشكلتى
> التنفس
> سعتها عمليةالشهيق
> ...


 و هو أي حد عندو حاجة أو مرض مش من حقو يفرح يعني
أكيد لو هي بتحبك هتكون هي  الهوى إلي ناقصك 
أنا أخوية كان عندو مرض السرطان و حب و عاش قصة حب جميلة و هي كانت عارفة  ...وقفت جنبه و دلوقتي متجوزين و أسعد إتنين
و هو إ تعالج تماما بوقفتهاجانبه،،أنا من نفسي كنت بقول فين زيها في الزمن ده
يبقى إنت عندك مشكلة في التنفس و بتقول مين هتقبل بيك...قلبك واللي جواه هو إلي هيخلي  تقبل ولا  لا ...
ربنا يسعدك


----------



## Desert Rose (25 أغسطس 2012)

يعنى عادى متهيألى ما انا ممكن اتجوزو سليم ومعندوش حاجة وبعدين يجيلو السكر مفيش فيها اى مشكلة ده غير انى اساسا طبيعى هجبلو السكر 30:30:30:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى عادى متهيألى ما انا ممكن اتجوزو سليم ومعندوش حاجة وبعدين يجيلو السكر مفيش فيها اى مشكلة ده غير انى اساسا طبيعى هجبلو السكر 30:30:30:


ههههههههه
أحب البنات الواثقة في نفسها جدا ههههههههه 
و متنسيش عليهم شوية ملح عشان يمشي عدل


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*صباح الخير والبركة والنور والسرور صباح يسعد أيامكم
 ويبعد عنكم أحزانكم صباح يجدد أحوالكم ويقرب منكم احبابكم*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*بالنسبة لعريس عنده السكر

خذوا رأى المتزوجين 

يعنى خذوا رأى الام او الاب 

و هم أكيد ح يرفضوا لييييييييييه بأة؟

مرض السكر من الأمراض اللى بتأثر على الأعصاب و بالتالى ح تتأثر العلاقة الحميمة معاها

مش عايزة أسمع واحدة فيكوا تقولى و ماله مش مشكلة :gun:

لأ مشكلة و مشكلة كبيرة كمان .....خصوصا فى أول الزواج

لأن الضعف اللى عنده مش ح يأثر على الرغبة 

يعنى فيه فرق بين الرغبة و القدرة 

و لو فيه رغبة و ما فيش قدرة ......ح تبقى مشكلة 

هو اللى مش ح يسكت 

هو اللى ح يعمل مشاكل

هو اللى ح يتسلأ على الكبيرة و الصغيرة

هو اللى ح يقرفك فى عيشتك

أومال إزاى بتسمعوا عن حد قتل مراته عشان قدمت الشاى من غير سكر

بالذمة دا سبب

لأة طبعا 

لكن فيه سبب تانى خفى

و أكيد ح يحاول ياخد أدوية عشان كدة 

و إحتمال كبير ما تجيبش نتيجة 

و الدنيا تتنيل أكتر

أنا عندى يكون عنده سرطان و ما يكونش عنده السكر 

أنا طبعا بأتكلم عن عريس لسة جى جديد

بالنسبة للى قالوا عادى ما هو ممكن يمرض بعد الزواج بالسكر

بعد  الزواج حاجة و قبله حاجة تانية 

اللى قبل الزواج دا سكر أطفال

لكن اللى بعده دا سكر كبار و بيتعالج بالادوية و أعراضه مش بتظهر بدرى 

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*لاحول ولا قوة الابالله سكر وسرطان على صباح الله خير.. ايريني غيري الموضوع*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *لاحول ولا قوة الابالله سكر وسرطان على صباح الله خير.. ايريني غيري الموضوع*



*جيبى إنتى فكرة جديد يا هيفاء

أنا أفكارى كلها .....ح تخلينى أتفصل*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

* ومالونتفصل مع بعض ههههههه... انا تخصص مواضيع مسائيه في الصبح دماغي ماتشتغلش *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

* ايريني تعالي تقهوي معاي انتي والبنات *







* وكلي رطب عقبال ما تفكري بس ما تخلصيش اهو العدد محدود والبنات اكثر هههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * ايريني تعالي تقهوي معاي انتي والبنات *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*إيه الفطار الحلو دا 

هى الساعة كم عندكوا فى الامارات دلوقتى 

عندنا فى مصر 8:25 ص
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*بجد عندي موضوع...  موضوع يشبه موضوعاتك المحرجه 
تفضلي ترتبطي وسؤال عام طبعا برجل ملتزم يعني متدين ولا اي واحد فرييي وكل شئ عنده عادي جدا *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

*لا ده و لا ده*
* الى فى النص *
* و صباح  الخير عليكو*
* إيه الفطار الحلو ده؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بجد عندي موضوع... موضوع يشبه موضوعاتك المحرجه *
> *تفضلي ترتبطي وسؤال عام طبعا برجل ملتزم يعني متدين ولا اي واحد فرييي وكل شئ عنده عادي جدا *



صبـــــــــاح الخير لاحلى بنات 
 
انا بفضل ارتبط برجل متدين لكن معتدل ,,,يعني مش عايزة حد  متشدد جداً و لا فري وكل شئ عنده عادي جداً  ,,,:t23: و انتي يا هيفاء ؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بجد عندي موضوع...  موضوع يشبه موضوعاتك المحرجه
> تفضلي ترتبطي وسؤال عام طبعا برجل ملتزم يعني متدين ولا اي واحد فرييي وكل شئ عنده عادي جدا *


هو مش معنى إنهـ متدين أو إبن ربنآ يبقى لآزم يكون مقفلهآ ومعقد آلدنيآ
ممكن* يجمع بين آلإتنين عآدى
*
أمآ لو قصدكـ وآحد معقد نفسياً وآلتآنى بعيد عن ربنآ
*أكيد بلآش منهم أصلاً *.. ^_^

 *,.*

*وصبآحكم ثكر يآ بنآتيت*
آلفطآر خلص ولآ هلحقلى حآجة 
:t23:



*.،*​ 
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*انصار يا هلا نورتي الحته اول مره تزورينا 
انا عاوزه واحد زييي بالظبط 

سيكرتت ,,حبو .. اي صح مافي احلى من الوسط

في حد هنا عندي سؤال مرتبط في الموضوع السابق؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انصار يا هلا نورتي الحته اول مره تزورينا *
> *انا عاوزه واحد زييي بالظبط *
> 
> 
> *في حد هنا عندي سؤال مرتبط في الموضوع السابق؟*



منور فيكم يا قمر ,,,, واحد زيك بالضبط استحاله تلاقية هههههههههههههه:smile01:smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*ليه هو انا فريده من نوعي زييي كثيرين بس 
اتعمو على عيونهم ومضعين طريقي ههههه

اوك  سؤال مرتبط بسؤال السابق اكيد كلنا في العشرينيات او فوق واكيد تقدمو لنا عرسان ابعرف اغرب عرسان اللي تقدمو ومواقفهم محدش يستحي ويقول ماعندي عريس غريب تقدم لي ده في عاهات في الكون على افا من يشيل وفاكرين نفسهم حاجه محصلتش *


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليه هو انا فريده من نوعي زييي كثيرين بس
> اتعمو على عيونهم ومضعين طريقي ههههه
> 
> اوك  سؤال مرتبط بسؤال السابق اكيد كلنا في العشرينيات او فوق واكيد تقدمو لنا عرسان ابعرف اغرب عرسان اللي تقدمو ومواقفهم محدش يستحي ويقول ماعندي عريس غريب تقدم لي ده في عاهات في الكون على افا من يشيل وفاكرين نفسهم حاجه محصلتش *


ههههههههههــ
ليهـ كدهـ يآ هيفآء فضآيح on air :smile01

*لآ بلآش *إن آلله ستآر حليم :vava:..


 
*.،*​

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

ما تقوليش اسماء.. بس مواقف عن غرابتهم هو ايه الفضيحه في دي


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليه هو انا فريده من نوعي زييي كثيرين بس *
> *اتعمو على عيونهم ومضعين طريقي ههههه*
> 
> *اوك سؤال مرتبط بسؤال السابق اكيد كلنا في العشرينيات او فوق واكيد تقدمو لنا عرسان ابعرف اغرب عرسان اللي تقدمو ومواقفهم محدش يستحي ويقول ماعندي عريس غريب تقدم لي ده في عاهات في الكون على افا من يشيل وفاكرين نفسهم حاجه محصلتش *



هههههههههههههههه شكلهم اتعموا و مضيعين طريقك فعلاً :smile01

حرااااااااااااام عليكي يا ستي قال عاهات ,,,,,عن نفسي لا ,,,,حتى لو كان في مش بحب اتكلم عليهم إلا بكل خير ,,هاتي اسئله ثاني مافيهاش حش او سب :t23:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بجد عندي موضوع...  موضوع يشبه موضوعاتك المحرجه
> تفضلي ترتبطي وسؤال عام طبعا برجل ملتزم يعني متدين ولا اي واحد فرييي وكل شئ عنده عادي جدا *



*بالذمة دا موضوع محرج :nunu0000:

محسسنى إنى من كوكب تانى
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب انا حبدا الظاهر انكم محتاجات لتشجيع
بس بعطيكم موقفين والباقي بعد ما حضراتكم
 تعلموني مواقف عرسانكم

مره تقدم لي واحد متشدد حيييل يعني كثير للامانه متقدم لي وما كنت اعرفه معرفه شخصيه بس قلت اشوف وش عنده 

اول ما اتصل علي من اول مره فاتح لي محاضرات عن الدين في الاول المكالمه سويت  نفسي البنت الخجوله المؤدبه ولما كثر من محاضرته ومليت منه انفجرت عليه قلت له اخلص وايش تبغي كل اللي قلته اعرفه مو زوجة ابو لهب انا عشان تحكي لي عن الدين 
قال بالحرف شوفي يا بنت الهواشم عشان ارتبط فيكي عندي شروط قلت وايش عندك؟ وفي داخلي اقول سبحان الله من المتصل في ثاني وطالبه لزواج انا ولا انت؟

قال.. ممنوع التلفزيون في بيتي .. قلت اوك وشو بعد قال الكاميره ممنوعه اذا تبغين تتصورين صوري نفسك بره البيت واحتفظي الصور في بيت اهلك قلت له اوك وشو بعد ممنوع غرد واطربني.. قال السواقه ممنوعه تسوقينها وسيارتك تنسينها  في بيت اهلك هنا تلحلحت شوي مو عشان موافقه على شروطه الاولى لكن بديت افيق من صدمه قلت له اشلون ما تبغيني اسوق واذا انت مو موجود وصار شئ ولا احتجت شئ وش بسوي يرضيك اركب تاكسي؟ قال لا اتصلي فيني وانا اجيكي قلت له فرضا احترق البيت انسرقت اي شئ حصل عقبال ماتوصل اكون في رحمة الرحمن قال لي هذا اخر كلام عندي ولا تعقدينها قلت اوك وش عندك كمان .. قال العيال مالك شغل فيهم اربيهم بطريقتي واسلوبي وانتي حره سوي اي شي تبغيه بس بعيد عنهم قلت شو يعني خايف عليهم من امهم تعلمهم الانحراف مثلا؟ وش الحكمه؟  قال كذا بس ابغي اعلمهم اسلوبي  قلت اوك وش الممنوع كمان .. قال تلبسي عباية راس وتتنقبي وما تلبسين كعب .. قلت له ما اتنقب عشانك ليش تفترض اني بوافق عشانك قال عشان ما لقيت يمكن حد ينصحك قلت شو كمان ممنوع قال السفر مش حتسافري مع اهلك معاي انا وبس مسكين مايعرف اني لفيت دنيا بدون اهلي ههههه وهو السفر مع اهلي من دونه اكبر منكر عنده
 قال اكلمك عشان اتاكد قبل لا اتقدم لك رسمي انك موافقه على شروطي

قلت انت تعرف انا من وبنت مين وتعرف اسلوب حياتنا اشلون جاي تقحم حياتنا وتفرض شروطك؟اياك تتصل فيني مره ثانيه والعب بعيد
  بصراحه قلت كثير انقهرت ما تخيلت ان في احد يوم من الايام يفكر اني ساخضع له.. بس نسيت باقي الكلام اللي قلته من القهر 

الغريبه ان الشخص هذا متخرج وواخد الماستر والدكتواره في امريكا لغاية اليوم محيرني ومو عارفه وكيف افكك اللغز هذا

وتقدم لي كمان النوع الثاني الفرييييييييي جدا هذا النوع اللي الوازع ديني عنده
 صفر وما يعرف غير ان الله غفور رحيم رحمن  ..  ..  وكمان شديد العقاب لا تتهور يا حلو
سالته تصلي قال لي اصلي واقرا القران رمضان بس  قلت  باقي الشهور السنه حضرتك 
عندك عذر شرعي << محدش حيفهم دي غير انصارههههههههه

قلت اتوكل على الله ما تلزمني ما اريد واحد يستحل كل شئ باسم غفور رحيم 

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

> حرااااااااااااام عليكي يا ستي قال عاهات ,,,,,عن نفسي لا ,,,,حتى لو كان في مش بحب اتكلم عليهم إلا بكل خير ,,هاتي اسئله ثاني مافيهاش حش او سب



لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله هو انا قلت سبو وحشو؟ دي مواقف حصلت في حياتكم وخلاص مو تبلي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> اوك  سؤال مرتبط بسؤال السابق اكيد كلنا في العشرينيات او فوق واكيد تقدمو لنا عرسان ابعرف اغرب عرسان اللي تقدمو ومواقفهم محدش يستحي ويقول ماعندي عريس غريب تقدم لي ده في عاهات في الكون على افا من يشيل وفاكرين نفسهم حاجه محصلتش *



*كلنا فى العشرينات :125935~148:

ليه هو إنتى عمرك 18 سنة :186fx:*


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

*بصوا اعتقد ان المسأله الدينيه او الروحيه عند الطرفين*
*عشان الارتباط ... لازم تبقى بالظبط زى بعض *

*لو قسمناها ... اعتقد المستوى الروحى والاجتماعى يبقى مماثل*
*والمستوى النفسى يبقى متكامل ... *
*عشان نحقق النظريه السليمه .. وطبعاً محدش فاهم حاجة منى D:*

*لان لو انا متدينه مثلاً -وربنا يسامحنى على الكدب- *
*وهو ميعرفش ربنا .... هنتعب جدااااااااااً*
*هبقى انا عايزه اصلى وهو عايز التى فى ... 
هبقى عايزه اروح الكنيسه وهو عايز ينام ... *

*ولو انا متسيبه ومعرفش ربنا وهو اللى متدين .... 
عينه هتطلع وهيتعب *

*عشان كدة لازم يبقى فى الناحيه الروحيه تحديداً 
الاتنين على نفس المستوى او هو عنده نفس الدوافع 
على الاقل والمفاهيم .. عشان ميتعبوش ...*

*والله الموفق المستعان D:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

*تحقيق وجود نفس المستوى الايمانى ده بيبقا صعب شويتين--*
* لان ده بيختلف و بيتغير اوقات تلاقى الى كان متدين اوى اتعدل و الى كان عادى فجئه تدين اوى-- و اعتقد النسبه الغالبه بتبقا دايما واحد نسبت تدينه اكبر من التانى-- بس بحس ان الرب بيرتب علشان ديما يبقا فى واحد بيشد التانى و يفوقه-- *
* بس عمتى الفرق الجامد اكيد بيعمل مشاكل-- لان المتدين اوى بيرتفع شويه عن الارضيات و رغباتها و شهواتها-- و بنظر للاخر الى طالب حقوقه العاديه  انه شهوانى و بيحصل خلل لان الاثنين مش بيقدرو يشبعو رغبات بعض و بيئدى لمشاكل-- علشان كدا قدر لاامكان لاذم نحاول نختار  الى قريب لمستوى ايماننا-*


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *تحقيق وجود نفس المستوى الايمانى ده بيبقا صعب شويتين--*
> * لان ده بيختلف و بيتغير اوقات تلاقى الى كان متدين اوى اتعدل و الى كان عادى فجئه تدين اوى-- و اعتقد النسبه الغالبه بتبقا دايما واحد نسبت تدينه اكبر من التانى-- بس بحس ان الرب بيرتب علشان ديما يبقا فى واحد بيشد التانى و يفوقه-- *
> * بس عمتى الفرق الجامد اكيد بيعمل مشاكل-- لان المتدين اوى بيرتفع شويه عن الارضيات و رغباتها و شهواتها-- و بنظر للاخر الى طالب حقوقه العاديه  انه شهوانى و بيحصل خلل لان الاثنين مش بيقدرو يشبعو رغبات بعض و بيئدى لمشاكل-- علشان كدا قدر لاامكان لاذم نحاول نختار  الى قريب لمستوى ايماننا-*


*اقصد ايه بالمستوى الايمانى ...*
*ممكن يبقى الاتنين يعرفوا ربنا*
*بس البنت علاقتها بربنا حميمه اوووووى وبتعتبرها باباها وصديقها وكل حاجة بالنسبالها ..*:94:

*انما الولد ربنا بالنسبالنا حلال المشاكل وبس ...:act31:!!*

*مثلاً الولد مؤمن بموضوع الخدمه وانه يبذل نفسه عشان الخدمه*
*وممكن يضحى بمجهوده ووقته وفلوسه وحياته عشان الخدمه*
*وهى ملهاش فى النظام دة خالص .... !!*

*امثلة كتير اوى ... لازم يتوافقوا مع بعض فى منظوراتها*
*عشان مش يتعبوا بعدين ...*

*بس محدش بياخد باله من التفاصيل الدقيقه دى .. لان اصلاً احنا معندناش ثقافة اختيار شريك الحياه فاهندور على العلاقه الروحيه ازاى :vava:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2012)

*انا بقى هحكى عن اغرب عريس اتقدملى ولحد النهارده كل ما افتكر حكايته بضحك بجد
كنت باخد كورس انجليزى مع مجموعه من اصحابى وفى يوم بعد ما خلصنا وخارجين لاقيت واحد طووويل وعريض المنكبين واقف بيبصلى وقرب وقالى انسه من فضلك عاوزك فى كلمتين بصيت لاصحابى برعب ههههه
فاتقدموا معايا خطوتين قالهم لا من فضلكوا لوحدها قلتلهم معلشى استنونى هنا ومشيت معاه خطوتين وقلتله افندم قالى اعرفك بنفسى انا فلان الفلانى ظابط دكتور ابن مش فاكره مين وعندنا مستشفى ايه وحاجات كده وانا واقفه مش فاهمه حاجه وعينى على اصحابى كنت خايفه يمشوا ويسيبونى 
المهم فهمت انه عاوز يرتبط بيا ولحد هنا وعادى
رديت رد طبيعى بان كلام زى ده مينفعش هنا والكلام ده مكانه البيت فى وجود اسرتى 
واذ به يقول ههههههههههههه
انا بقالى فتره مراقبك يلهوووووى متراقبه ههههههههه
وعلى فكره انا اعرف عنك كل حاجه اممممممممم وماله ياخويا ما تعرف هو انا بعمل حاجه غلط
والصدمه الكبيره بقى لما قلتله انا لازم اخد وقتى وكده
قام قال ايه بقى 
انا مش شايف ضروره لكده انا معنديش وقت كبير علشان مش فاضى لازم اسمع ردك دلوقتى ونتمم كل حاجه فى خلال 10 ايام  وانا عارف وواثق انى عريس مترفضش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الصراحه يعنى خفت اضحك يدينى بحاجه على راسى فكنت ببص لاصحابى وابصله وانا سااااكته
وقلتله ماشى خلاص هما يومين بس اكلم اهلى ما هما لازم برضه ياخدوا خبر ههههههههههه
وباى وجريت مع اصحابى على البيت وطبعااا اختفيت من قدامه لفتره وبعد وقت كبير وانا فى النادى سمعت اسمى بيتنده فى الاذاعه الداخليه افتكرته فون وطالعه اجرى لاقيته فى وشى هههههههههههههه
قالى كده برضه وعملتى كده ليه قلتله بصراحه كنت محرجه اقولك انى مرتبطه قالى لا الكلام ده غلط انا قلتلك انا بقالى فتره مراقبك وعارف عنك كل حاجه وانتى مش مرتبطه قلتله لا ما هو محدش يعرف واعتذرت انى مشغوله وسيبته ومشيت 
شوفته مره تانيه كنت فى العربيه مع اخويا وابن عمتى وبنركن قدام مطعم ولاقيته بيركن جنبنا نزلت فى الدواسه وقلتلهم طيروا بسرعه بسرعه من هنا مش لازم ناكل دلوقتى ههههههه
الصراحه خوفت لحسن يتهور ويتخانق معاهم على اساس ان واحد منهم اللى انا مرتبطه بيه ههههههههه
تفتكروا يكون اتجوز ولا لسه بيراقبنى ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *طيب انا حبدا الظاهر انكم محتاجات لتشجيع*
> *بس بعطيكم موقفين والباقي بعد ما حضراتكم*
> *تعلموني مواقف عرسانكم*
> 
> ...


 
*تعرفى فكرتينى بصديقه ليا  بردو تقدم ليها عاهات البلد هههههههههههههههه*
* واحد مثل النوع ده جالها- و كان من بين شروطه  الكثيره ان الى هيعمله فى غرفه النوم يبقا سر و ما تخبر بيه حد من اهلها-  و يوم ما تخبر هيبقا طلاقهاهههههههههههههههه*
* البنت كانت فى نص هدومها  قالت لى ما شوفت بجاحه مثل هذا الى جاى يقول كدا!!و يضع شروطه-- هو مين فينا طالب يد مين!*
 رجاله اخر زمن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *و كان من بين شروطه الكثيره ان الى هيعمله فى غرفه النوم يبقا سر و ما تخبر بيه حد من اهلها- و يوم ما تخبر هيبقا طلاقهاهههههههههههههههه*


*اللى هيعمله فى غرفة النوم ؟؟!!!!!*
*دة أكيد معاه سبحة بتنور فى الضلمة ومش عايز أهلها يعرفوا :ura1:*
*مصطبة كارثة بكااااافة المقايييس*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انا بقى هحكى عن اغرب عريس اتقدملى ولحد النهارده كل ما افتكر حكايته بضحك بجد*
> *كنت باخد كورس انجليزى مع مجموعه من اصحابى وفى يوم بعد ما خلصنا وخارجين لاقيت واحد طووويل وعريض المنكبين واقف بيبصلى وقرب وقالى انسه من فضلك عاوزك فى كلمتين بصيت لاصحابى برعب ههههه*
> *فاتقدموا معايا خطوتين قالهم لا من فضلكوا لوحدها قلتلهم معلشى استنونى هنا ومشيت معاه خطوتين وقلتله افندم قالى اعرفك بنفسى انا فلان الفلانى ظابط دكتور ابن مش فاكره مين وعندنا مستشفى ايه وحاجات كده وانا واقفه مش فاهمه حاجه وعينى على اصحابى كنت خايفه يمشوا ويسيبونى *
> *المهم فهمت انه عاوز يرتبط بيا ولحد هنا وعادى*
> ...


* لسا بيراقبك يا دونز ههههههههههههههههههههه سحرك فتااك هااهاهاهاها*
* بس عندى سوءال فضولى  كنتى مستنيا مكالمه من مين فى النادى علشان تقومى تجرى كدا ؟؟* :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

* ههههههههـ 
لآ إنتوآ إتقدملكم *عآهآت* فعلاً

آلحق يقآل* مقآبلتش كوآرث للدرجآدى أنآ *:smile01 ..

 

*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

*متقدمليش حد غريب غير بنى ادم واحد ... بس ملحقش يتشرط ولا يعمل اللى انت بتقوليه دة انا قلبته من اول ما وقف قدامى *

* كنت فى الكنيسه وجه حد وقفنى وبيقولى :*
* حضرتك اسمك كزا ... وسنك كزا ... ومش مرتبطه ... صح ؟*

* قولتله :*
* ها وبعدين ... *

* قالى :*
* انا معجب بيك وعايز اجى اتقدملك ..*

* قولتله :*
* وانا مش طايقاك وهرفضك لو فكرت تقرب من باب بيتنا .. *

* وبس خلاص **:smile02*
* حكيت الموقف دة هنا قبل كدة ... فاكر يا حبوا ... ساعة الاتنين اللى اتقدمولك وكانوا ملونين دول :smile01*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللى هيعمله فى غرفة النوم ؟؟!!!!!*
> *دة أكيد معاه سبحة بتنور فى الضلمة ومش عايز أهلها يعرفوا :ura1:*
> *مصطبة كارثة بكااااافة المقايييس*


 
* بطل يا عبوود  تتلصص علينا:act23:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * لسا بيراقبك يا دونز ههههههههههههههههههههه سحرك فتااك هااهاهاهاها*
> * بس عندى سوءال فضولى  كنتى مستنيا مكالمه من مين فى النادى علشان تقومى تجرى كدا ؟؟* :smile02



*تليفون من بابا طبعااااااااا هيكون مين غيره يعنى :act31:
ههههههههههه بس يا شريره احنا على الهوا والبث مباشر :act23:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *متقدمليش حد غريب غير بنى ادم واحد ... بس ملحقش يتشرط ولا يعمل اللى انت بتقوليه دة انا قلبته من اول ما وقف قدامى *​
> 
> *كنت فى الكنيسه وجه حد وقفنى وبيقولى :*
> *حضرتك اسمك كزا ... وسنك كزا ... ومش مرتبطه ... صح ؟*​
> ...



* ايوا فاكرا*
* انا بقا لو حكيت لكم مواقفى هتقولو بفتى هههههههههههههه مواقفى كتير اوى--*
* منهم واحد  ظابت مجنون--*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تليفون من بابا طبعااااااااا هيكون مين غيره يعنى :act31:*
> *ههههههههههه بس يا شريره احنا على الهوا والبث مباشر :act23:*


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايوا فاكرا*
> * انا بقا لو حكيت لكم مواقفى هتقولو بفتى هههههههههههههه مواقفى كتير اوى--*
> * منهم واحد  ظابت مجنون--*


*ظابط ومجنون .. الاتنين*
*دة واحده من الاتنين كفيله بأنك ترفضى العريس اصلاً :smile02*​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تليفون من بابا طبعااااااااا هيكون مين غيره يعنى :act31:
> ههههههههههه بس يا شريره احنا على الهوا والبث مباشر :act23:*


*هو على ايامكم كان فى محموووول ولا بتقضوها نوادى وميكرفونات وحد يمشى بيافطه عليها اسمك ويقولك :
تليفون يا هانم  :smile02

فين ابن حد صاحبنا ييجى يشارك هنا :smile01*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو على ايامكم كان فى محموووول ولا بتقضوها نوادى وميكرفونات وحد يمشى بيافطه عليها اسمك ويقولك :
> تليفون يا هانم  :smile02
> 
> فين ابن حد صاحبنا ييجى يشارك هنا :smile01*



*:budo: يهدددددددددك ده على اساس انى من ايام فاتن حمامه وسيدة القصر وكده
طبعاااا كان فى موبايلات يا شريره بس انا وقتها كنت فى الملعب فى التمرين دى قصه كبيره   بعدين بقى احكيلك :smile01 علشان لازم انزل حالا فى مهمه عاجله 
نكمل نم بليل بقى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ظابط ومجنون .. الاتنين*​
> 
> 
> *دة واحده من الاتنين كفيله بأنك ترفضى العريس اصلاً :smile02*​


*ما المشكله انى لما رفضت بدا يهدد-- *
*انسان مريض نفسيا--*
*كانت ايام سوده هباب-- قلب الدنيا و راقب الكل-- ووصل لبابا و اخويا و اخترع قصص عجيبه -- تهديد رسمى انت هتكونى ليا و بس و لغير مش هيحصل-- الموضع دخل طار هههههههههه*
*تهديد بحبس و متابعه بوكس البوليس على باب الكليه كنت انط من فوق الصور علشان اروح-- ايام سوده هباب لحد ما بابا جاب واسطه اعلا منه و طيروه--*
*بس كنت انا انتهيت-- و انا زمان الحقيقه كنتو تقولو للهبل و السذاجه و الطفوله قوموا و حبو تقعد مكنكم-- *
*انا كدا رضا نشكر ربنا*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*دونا
 احسن انك رفضتيه النوع ده فشخراتي  اللي يقول ابويه ظابط وعمي رئيس وعندي عماره وهو على باب الله هههههه بس ظرفاء نوع ده يفتكرون ان البنات يجيون بالاغراء المادي*


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *:budo: يهدددددددددك ده على اساس انى من ايام فاتن حمامه وسيدة القصر وكده
> طبعاااا كان فى موبايلات يا شريره بس انا وقتها كنت فى الملعب فى التمرين دى قصه كبيره   بعدين بقى احكيلك :smile01 علشان لازم انزل حالا فى مهمه عاجله
> نكمل نم بليل بقى *


*مانا بقوووووول .... هى دونا كبرت فجأه كدة ليه :smile01*
*دى بتقول انها من سن بنتى :ura1:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا معاكى ... وتيجى بالسلامه *​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ما المشكله انى لما رفضت بدا يهدد-- *
> *انسان مريض نفسيا--*
> *كانت ايام سوده هباب-- قلب الدنيا و راقب الكل-- ووصل لبابا و اخويا و اخترع قصص عجيبه -- تهديد رسمى انت هتكونى ليا و بس و لغير مش هيحصل-- الموضع دخل طار هههههههههه*
> *تهديد بحبس و متابعه بوكس البوليس على باب الكليه كنت انط من فوق الصور علشان اروح-- ايام سوده هباب لحد ما بابا جاب واسطه اعلا منه و طيروه--*
> ...


*اها ... دة كان عنده هوس يا قلبى*
*كان ممكن يقتلك على فكره :smile02*
*كويس انك معانا هنا ناو D:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اها ... دة كان عنده هوس يا قلبى*​
> *كان ممكن يقتلك على فكره :smile02*
> *كويس انك معانا هنا ناو D:*​


 
* انت بتقولى فيها  فعلا*
* و اخر محاولاته كان عايز يخلى اهلى هما الى يخلصو عليا--*
* بس هو قتلنى نفسيا الفطره دى*
*---*
* بس بعد التجربه دى بقيت وحش كاسر :nunu0000::gun: ههههههههههههههههه*
* الى شاطر يقرب  هه*هه:budo:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

* حلوه وحش كاسر دى هههههههههههه*
* كاسر زوجاجه الكاكولا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## girgis2 (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *متقدمليش حد غريب غير بنى ادم واحد ... بس ملحقش يتشرط ولا يعمل اللى انت بتقوليه دة انا قلبته من اول ما وقف قدامى *
> *كنت فى الكنيسه وجه حد وقفنى وبيقولى :*
> * حضرتك اسمك كزا ... وسنك كزا ... ومش مرتبطه ... صح ؟*
> *قولتله :*
> ...


*
معلشي أنا مفهمتش النقطة ديه

هو أنتي حسيتي انه هيفرض شروط معينة عليكي وعشان كدة صدتيه على طول ولا آيه السبب ؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> معلشي أنا مفهمتش النقطة ديه
> هو أنتي حسيتي انه هيفرض شروط معينة عليكي وعشان كدة صدتيه على طول ولا آيه السبب ؟؟؟؟
> 
> *​


*نهائى ... بس الاسلوب اللى اختارنى بيه عشان يرتبط بيا *
*اثبتلى انه انسان سطحى وتافه :budo:*

*شاف بنت .. شكلها عجبه .. سأل على اسمها وسنها .. واطمن انها مش محجوزه ... فا خلاص هيدخل هو يتجوز ...*

*لانه عمره ما كلمنى قبل كدة ولا ناقش فكرى ولا دخل جوايا ... ميعرفش عنى غير بيانات شخصيه ...*

*كنت هقبل اتناقش معاه .. لو كان جه قالى .. *
*انا معجب بسلوكك ومظهرك ... واتمنى نتعرف على بعض اكتر ... لانى حاسس ان ممكن الاقى فيك شريكة حياتى ..*

*ياااااااااااااااه كنت هحترمه اوى :t23: ... وهوافق انى اتعرف عليه ... انما اول ما انطق قال اتجوز ... :gun:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أغسطس 2012)

*حبو .. انا مثلك ليومنا مستغربه من العريس الاول يعني هو متقدم لبنت ناس علموها كبرها تعبو عليها وفي نهايه يجي واحد زيه فاكر نفسه عريس ما حصلش ويلغي شخصيتها باسم مفاهيمه الخاصه فيه والله لو هو حسن الشافعي ومشترط علي شروط دي مش ح قبل .. اذا ما غيرتو ولحقت برجع ليله احكي لكم عن باقي العرسان وكمان شقاوه لازم تشرف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2012)

*روحت لاغيت مهمتى فى السريع وجيت اكمل نميمه معاكوااا
فى قصة لعريس تانى بس مكسله اكتبها ناو شويه كده واحكيلكوا عليها 
هى القعده على المصطبه دى مش بتقدموا فيها ازوزه هههههههه *


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *روحت لاغيت مهمتى فى السريع وجيت اكمل نميمه معاكوااا
> فى قصة لعريس تانى بس مكسله اكتبها ناو شويه كده واحكيلكوا عليها
> هى القعده على المصطبه دى مش بتقدموا فيها ازوزه هههههههه *


*فى دى ... 
تفاح عشان خاطر نيفين وحبوا نفسهم فيها من زمان* :t25:
​






*وجبتلكم ليها كزا خرطوم عشان خاطر مش نتخانق :ura1:*
*كل واحده تمسك خرطوم وتكركر براحتها :smile01*
*انا ماشيه قبل ماطير بقى :smile02*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فى دى ... *
> *تفاح عشان خاطر نيفين وحبوا نفسهم فيها من زمان* :t25:​
> 
> 
> ...


 
*طيب إيه فى حد يغير الحجر لما يخلص و لا هلب يور سلف-- لحسن نحرق المصطبه:smile02*


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *طيب إيه فى حد يغير الحجر لما يخلص و لا هلب يور سلف-- لحسن نحرق المصطبه:smile02*


*لا دى بالشحن مش بالحجر*
*تكنولووووجيا :smile02*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *حبو .. انا مثلك ليومنا مستغربه من العريس الاول يعني هو متقدم لبنت ناس علموها كبرها تعبو عليها وفي نهايه يجي واحد زيه فاكر نفسه عريس ما حصلش ويلغي شخصيتها باسم مفاهيمه الخاصه فيه والله لو هو حسن الشافعي ومشترط علي شروط دي مش ح قبل .. اذا ما غيرتو ولحقت برجع ليله احكي لكم عن باقي العرسان وكمان شقاوه لازم تشرف*



*مين بينادى :smile02 اانا جيت اهو ...... اولا موتونى من الضحك فعلا ... فضايح بمعنى الكلمة :ura1: 
العرسان بقا الغريبة .. هو واحد كنت قربت افتح الحنفية ينزلى منها .. بس للامانة اولا بحترمه جدا و بقدر مشاعره جدا بس الموضوع كان اوفر شوية منه .. كنا فى مؤتمر و اتعرفنا عادى زى اى حد فى الجروب . المؤتمر 4 ايام اتعرفنا  و احنا مسافرين و من ساعتها بيطلعلى من اى حتة . اروح محاضرة الاقيه قاعد ورايا اروح قداس الاقيه بيخدم فيه اروح الكافيه اشرب حاجة الاقيه بيقولى ادفعلك :smile02 .. اقعد مع حد من صحابى الاقيه اتزرع فى نص المجموعة متفهموش ازاى .. و هكذا متواجد فى كل مكان و اى وقت .. اخر المؤتمر طلب رقمى فى الاول رفضت لقيته بياخده من ناس صحابى .. بعدها كان يتصل مرة و اتنين فى اليوم و ارد و لقيته بيلمح بقا و ايه رايك فيا و انا اهرب باسلوب كويس .. و قررت مردش كان بيتصل بامانة 30 مرة فى اليوم .. روحت حاجة زى معسكر مع كنيستى لقيت دكتورة علاقات اجتماعية جاية تكلمنا عن طريقة التعامل مع الاطفال و تطلع الدكتورة دى والدته :ura1: و تقولى مش انتى فلانة اصل ابنى بيحكيلى عنك ..و بعدها بيومين تيجى واحدة اعرفها تقولى تعرفى فلان اقولها ايوة تقولى انا صديقته و بعدها بشوية الاقى واحدة من صحابى تقولى اسكتى مش فلان كلمنى و بيحكيلى عنك ... اتجرثت بمعنى الكلمة :smile02 ... دى كانت اخر مرة اتعرف على حد فى مؤتمرات :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فى دى ...
> تفاح عشان خاطر نيفين وحبوا نفسهم فيها من زمان* :t25:
> ​
> 
> ...



*اسمه لَيّ مش خرطوم ... اتعلموها بقا :smile01*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

> *قربت افتح الحنفية ينزلى منها *



:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اسمه لَيّ مش خرطوم ... اتعلموها بقا :smile01*


 
* ايوااا - يا واد انت يا محترف يا خبببره هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فى دى ...
> تفاح عشان خاطر نيفين وحبوا نفسهم فيها من زمان* :t25:
> ​
> 
> ...


ههههههههـ هى وصلت لكدهـ
تيب مآفيش* كآبتشينو* .....*؟! *:smile01



*.،*
​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههـ هى وصلت لكدهـ
> تيب مآفيش* كآبتشينو* .....*؟! *:smile01
> 
> 
> ...


*انت قاعده على "مصطبه " :act23:*
*وبعدين بقولك شيشه تقوليلى كابتشينو :vava:*
*فى هوت شوكلت ينفع :t23:*​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اسمه لَيّ مش خرطوم ... اتعلموها بقا :smile01*


*هههههههههههههه*
*هى مش "لييييي" تى اللى كان بيحبها محمد هنيدى*
*فى فيلم فول الصين العظيم* :smile02​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *هى مش "لييييي" تى اللى كان بيحبها محمد هنيدى*
> *فى فيلم فول الصين العظيم* :smile02​


 ايوا ايوا صح يا 
 موووووهىىىىى
 هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *هى مش "لييييي" تى اللى كان بيحبها محمد هنيدى*
> *فى فيلم فول الصين العظيم* :smile02​





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا ايوا صح يا
> موووووهىىىىى
> هههههههههههههههههه



*اقروها بالتشكيل يا تحف .. فضحتوووووووووونا 
لَيّ ... فيه فتحة على اللام و ال ى عليها شدّة .. و اللى هتقولى شدة و تزول يومها مش فايت مش ناقصة ألش :budo:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت قاعده على "مصطبه " :act23:*
> *وبعدين بقولك شيشه تقوليلى كابتشينو :vava:*
> *فى هوت شوكلت ينفع :t23:*​


لآ طبعاً أنآ قصدى* قرش *كآبتشينو :t23:


شوفتنى *كنتى هتظلمينى *إزآى :smile01



*.،*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أغسطس 2012)

*يلهوووووى اسيبكم حبه اجى الاقى شيشه وقرش كابتشينووو
خليتوااا ايه للمصطبه اللى جنبنا يا تحف *


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

بتحكوا في ايه يا بشر
مكسله اقرا كل المشاركات دي 

عاوزه مختصر علي السريع يالا


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

يا بناويت بما انا المصطبة دى نسائية عاوزة اتكلم معاكم فى موضوع يخص المراءة وهو الغيرة الشديدة غيرة الزوج على زوجته وازاى المراءة تتصرف فى  الحالة دى ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بتحكوا في ايه يا بشر
> مكسله اقرا كل المشاركات دي
> 
> عاوزه مختصر علي السريع يالا


كآنو بيتكلمو عن* آلعرسآن آلمجآنين إللى أتقدمولهم*
ثم إنتقلنآ لفقرة آلشيشة وآلكآبتشينو

أتصرفى بقى قبل مآ آلبوليس* يقفلكـ آلمصطبة* دى :smile01
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا بناويت بما انا المصطبة دى نسائية عاوزة اتكلم معاكم فى موضوع يخص المراءة وهو الغيرة الشديدة غيرة الزوج على زوجته وازاى المراءة تتصرف فى  الحالة دى ​


أممممم
هو مفروض *من آلبدآية تترسخ بينهم آلثقة*
علشآن دآ وضع صعب جداً

*بس بم إنهم خلآص متزوجين* .. فلآزم تآخد معآهـ وقفة
وتتنآقش معآهـ عن أسبآب غيرتهـ وتوضحلهـ إنهآ بلآ دآعى
طآلمآ هو وثق فيهآ كزوجة وهى إختآرتهـ زوجهآ وحبيبهآ ..*!*
*يبقى لآزم يحترم دهـ*


*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا بناويت بما انا المصطبة دى نسائية عاوزة اتكلم معاكم فى موضوع يخص المراءة وهو الغيرة الشديدة غيرة الزوج على زوجته وازاى المراءة تتصرف فى  الحالة دى ​



تديله علي دماغه وتخلص
بجد 
ملل الغيره الزايده


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تديله علي دماغه وتخلص
> بجد
> ملل الغيره الزايده


ههههههه ميرسى على النصيحة يا قمر ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تديله علي دماغه وتخلص
> بجد
> ملل الغيره الزايده




*أنا موافقة بالرأى دا

ليه بأة ؟؟؟......


لأن أحيانا الغيرة الزايدة معناهاحب تملك و استحواذ

يعنى مثلا ممكن واحد يقول لزوجته : أنا بأغير عليكى من الهواء الطاير أعمل إيه بحبك 

...............................................: أنا باغير عليكى حتى من جوز أختك 

...............................................: أنا من رأيى بلاش تروحى لأهلك لحسن يشوفك هناك

كدة يبقى حب تملك ... مش غيرة

فلازم الست تميز كويس بين الغيرة و حب التملك .........

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> كآنو بيتكلمو عن* آلعرسآن آلمجآنين إللى أتقدمولهم*
> ثم إنتقلنآ لفقرة آلشيشة وآلكآبتشينو
> 
> أتصرفى بقى قبل مآ آلبوليس* يقفلكـ آلمصطبة* دى :smile01
> ...


فعلا انا معاكى فى كلامك يا قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا موافقة بالرأى دا
> 
> ليه بأة ؟؟؟......
> 
> ...


اوكى يا قمر افترضنا انه بيحبها وبيغير عليها حب مش اكتر تعمل ايه ساعتها وتغيره ازاى​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

*الغيره لو زادت عن المعدل الطبيعى .. بتبقى مرض *
*لو البنت اكتشفت الموضوع دة قبل الجواز ... يبقى تنقذ نفسها وتخلع*
*لو اكتشفت الكارثه دى بعد الجواز ... يبقى تستسلم للأمر الواقع*
*لان الغيره الزايده مررررررررررض .... وعقده نفسيه *
*وربنا يعينها بصراحه ... الخيانه اهون من الغيره 
وخصوصاً لو البنت **او السيده متحرره .. زى جيلنا المهبب دة D:*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> * الخيانه اهون من الغيره
> *
> ​


آآهـ .. ضغطى أرتفع :vava:



*.،*

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

الغيره
علي راي الست ليلي مراد


الكورال :

الغيرة يا أبله ،  ح اموت من الغيـرة 


ليلى مراد:
الغيرة وسواس في قلوب الناس 
بتخلي القلب تملي يطب
لغة الإحساس في وتر حساس     
لها ألف دليل على معنى الحب

الغيرة صرخة قلب حبيب 
يفضل يودي في شوق ويجيب 
خايف حبيبه يروح ويغيب 
والشوق يزيد النهار لهيب


محدش عنده سؤال هههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

_الغيرة أجمل ميزة في  الرجل ف موضوع الحب_

_لو هو كل تصرفاته تدل على إنها غيرة بجد و عن حب و مش تملك أنا قابلها حتى لو يقولي مش تخرجي من البيت...و مالو أقعد ...و عنا ماشفنا حد أنا و هو ..حد هايفدنا يعني ولا يسعدنا ..بس هو يكون قد كلامه و يترجمها  على إنها  غيرة حب ...مش فرد عضلات و بس ,لآن ساعتها  هيقول يا ريتني ما فردت عضلات عليها.._
_ إنا كيدهن لعظيم _​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

محتاجين اى مساعدة
من عدوالمراة
ههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> آآهـ .. ضغطى أرتفع :vava:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*المسيحيه بتبيحلك الطلاق لعلة الزنى*
*انما بابا يسوع مأبحش الطلاق لعلة الغيره *

*فى الخيانه هو المتهم فى اخلاقه وشرفه ... وبيبقى حقيقى *
*انما فى الغيره انت المتهمه فى شرفك واخلاقك وبيبقى ظلم*

*الخيانه ينفع تطلقيه .. الغيره هيفضل على قلبك باقى عمرك*

*ايهما اهون يا عثل :vava:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> 
> انما فى الغيره انت المتهمه فى شرفك واخلاقك وبيبقى ظلم
> 
> *​


*

بس ده كده مش غيره ده يبقى شك وعدم ثقه غير لما تكون غيره عن حب*


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> بس ده كده مش غيره ده يبقى شك وعدم ثقه غير لما تكون غيره عن حب


*انا مقصدش بكلامى الغيره الحلوه المحببه*
*انا اقصد "مرض" الغيره*
*اللى ممكن يؤدى للجنون والقتل ....!!*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *المسيحيه بتبيحلك الطلاق لعلة الزنى*
> *انما بابا يسوع مأبحش الطلاق لعلة الغيره *
> 
> *فى الخيانه هو المتهم فى اخلاقه وشرفه ... وبيبقى حقيقى *
> ...


أمممم

دلوقتى إحنآ فى جزئية أثرهآ آلنفسى على آلست آلمسكينة
مش إمكآنية آلتخلص منهآ بآلطلآق :vava:

ثم إن فيهـ فيلسوفة جميلة قآلت فى مرة "*آلبيت كنيسة صغيرة وعلشآنهآ لآزم أتهآون وأتغآضى* "

هى تستحمل وتتغآضى عن آلخيآنة .. و*آلشكـ مآتقدرش تستوعبهـ* ..؟
بس لآ آلفيلسوفة تسمعنآ :smile01

 
*.،*


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الغيره لو زادت عن المعدل الطبيعى .. بتبقى مرض *
> *لو البنت اكتشفت الموضوع دة قبل الجواز ... يبقى تنقذ نفسها وتخلع*
> *لو اكتشفت الكارثه دى بعد الجواز ... يبقى تستسلم للأمر الواقع*
> *لان الغيره الزايده مررررررررررض .... وعقده نفسيه *
> ...


​ فعلا جيل مهبب بستين نيلة يا اوختى ههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

انا من رايىء يا بنات ان الرجل صعب يتغير لو عملتى ايه لوهو غيور مهما عملتى هيفضل يغير ولو قولتيله ده مش حب دى حب تملك هيقولك لا انا بحبك هو ده رد كل الرجالة اللى بيغيروا على ازواجهم عمرهم ما هيعترفوا انهم غلط​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

طب اسال سؤال في اطار الغيره بس بنوع تاني شويه

ايه رايك لو خطيبك حب يثير غيرتك عليه 
لانه حاسس انك عاقله جدا في النقطه دي
بمعني انك مش بتحب تظهري غيرتك عليه
وهو عاوز يحس بيغيرتك
فبيفضل يعاكس اي واحده معديه
او يقولك كلام عن واحده كان يعرفها وهكذا

شو هايكون رد فعلك معاه بقي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب اسال سؤال في اطار الغيره بس بنوع تاني شويه
> 
> ايه رايك لو خطيبك حب يثير غيرتك عليه
> لانه حاسس انك عاقله جدا في النقطه دي
> ...


ولا يهمنى عارفة هعمل ايه هقوله فعلا البنت مزة وحلوة اوى ومش هبين خالص انى غيرانة مع انى من جوة هفرقع ههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ولا يهمنى عارفة هعمل ايه هقوله فعلا البنت مزة وحلوة اوى ومش هبين خالص انى غيرانة مع انى من جوة هفرقع ههههههههه​




وهتفضلي تفرقعي كدا كتير ؟
ولا لازم يحطي حد للموضوع دا


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> وهتفضلي تفرقعي كدا كتير ؟
> ولا لازم يحطي حد للموضوع دا


ماهو لما يلاقيكى مش اهمتيتى ومش بينتى انك غيرانة  مش هيعملها تانى ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

مين قال يا بطوط

في نوعيه تحب تفقع مرارتك

مدام هو شايف ان عدم غيرتك نوع من البرود وعدم الحب
بما انك مش بتاخدي موقف لكلامه ومعاكسته


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أغسطس 2012)

زى ما انتى قولتى ده نوع بفقع المرارة يبقى نفقع مرارته بقا ونخلص من الهم ده ​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم
> 
> دلوقتى إحنآ فى جزئية أثرهآ آلنفسى على آلست آلمسكينة
> مش إمكآنية آلتخلص منهآ بآلطلآق :vava:
> ...


*بصى حبيبتى .. هوضح 3 نقط بهدوء وبعد كدة هتخانق :smile02 :*

*الخيانه ... انواع كتير + الزنى *

*1) انواع كتير ... ان بعد الشر يبقى جوزك بيحب فى الفون .. او مأنتم مع السكرتيره ... او بيصرف على واحده .. دى كلها خيانه بس للأسف ماينفعش فيها الطلاق .... بصرف النظر عن جزء الحزن واغنية مصدومه وانها مظلومه و والحته الهندى دى .. *
*خشى فى المفيد علطول ... مفيش طلاق .... 
اذاً عندك حلين:
1- الاول انك تبقى كتكوته وكيوت وتعالجى الامر وتكسبيه ... 
2- التانى قالى عليه شيبرد لو فشل الحل الاولانى .. انك تقلبى حياته جحيم ....*

*2) عندك خيانة الزنى .... روحى اتطلقى فوراً محدش يقدر يتكلم معاك ... بس طبعاً انت مش اول ما تروحى للمجلس الملى او الجهه المختصه وتقوليلهم جوزى بيخونى هيطلقوكى ... انما قضيه واثباتات وادله ... وربنا يديك الصبر والصحه وطولة العمر ... بس مفيش مشكلة .. دة حقك *

*3) بخصوص بقى مرض الغيره ... الناتج عن مرض بالاستحواذ ودة بيعالج عند دكتور نفسانى ... روحي عالجيه لو اقنعتيه انه مريض اصلاً .... ودة مش هيحصل  .. ومفيش طلاق ماهى مش خيانه .. دة انت 24 متهمه بالخيانه ... وربنا يعينك*


*نرجع بقى لحدوتة الكنيسه اللى لازم تحافظى عليها ... والمبدأ اللى هتمسك بيه لأخر عمرى .... الكنيسه دى لازم تتبنى صح ... لان ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل ... لما نختار من الاول صح .. ولا تقعى فى شخصيه سيكوباتيه ولا تقعى فى شخصيه مريضة نفسياً بالغيره وانعدام الثقه بالأخر ... ساعتها فعلاً هتتمسكى انك تحافظى على كنيستك .. انما لما تتجوزيه عن جهل .. وتكتشفى العبر فيه ... انهى كنيسة اللى هتحافظي عليها وانت بنيتيها غلط وهتتهد على دماغك عاجلا او اجلاً ...

**كلامى مش موجة ليك يا سيكرت خالص ... عشان مش تفهمينى غلط ... انا بخاطب البنت بصفه عامه *​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> في نوعيه تحب تفقع مرارتك


*وانا اتجوز واحد حابب يفقع مرارتى لييييييييييه* :act23:
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*هو متجوزنى يدلعنى ويبسطنى ويحبنى ... 
ولا نتسابق من يفقع التانى اكتر ...*:budo:

*وعلى فكره النوعيه اللى تمشى تعاكس بنات جنب مراته او خطيبته ... دى بتبقى شخصيه :
اولاً مش محترمه ... لانه مش قادر يحترم مشاعر خطيبته دى .. 
ومش ناضج ... لانه حابب يتفرج عليها وهى شايطه ودمها محروق وغيرانه ... *

*ولما يبقى وهو خاطبها لسه بيمشى يعاكس البنات قدامها ... 
امال بعد الجواز هينيل ايه ... :gun:
ونيجى فى الاخر نقول الست مظلومه ... :act31: وهى اختيارها غلط من الاول ... !!*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وانا اتجوز واحد حابب يفقع مرارتى لييييييييييه* :act23:
> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *هو متجوزنى يدلعنى ويبسطنى ويحبنى ...
> ولا نتسابق من يفقع التانى اكتر ...*:budo:
> ...



يابنتي هو بيعاكس لانه عاوز يشوف غيره حبيبته وخطيبته
يحس بنوع من الحب
مش لان طبعه المعاكسه او عدم احترام ليها


اصل في بنات برده جداااااااااااا ومجرده من الاحساس:smile02


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب اسال سؤال في اطار الغيره بس بنوع تاني شويه
> 
> ايه رايك لو خطيبك حب يثير غيرتك عليه
> لانه حاسس انك عاقله جدا في النقطه دي
> ...



لو انا في الموقف دا بصراحه هغير أووي 
وممكن اضربه :act23: هههههه بهزر طبعاا
هغير بس وفيها ايه لما تظهري غيرتك عليه؟؟
الولد بيحب الحكايه دي بس يكون بحدود مش لدرجه الخنقه


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يابنتي هو بيعاكس لانه عاوز يشوف غيره حبيبته وخطيبته
> يحس بنوع من الحب
> مش لان طبعه المعاكسه او عدم احترام ليها


*بردو هيافه وتفاهه وهبل ... *
*خطبها ليه لما هو مش متأكد من حبها ... ولا هى لازم تفضحه وتغسله فى الشارع عشان يحس بحبها ليه ... ويحرق اعصابها ودمها ... *

*ولعلمك الشخصيات دى افضل تعامل ليها الطناش ... دة لو مفجرتش الخطوبه ... مش بس فسختها ...* :gun:

*لان فى نقطه مهمه يا نيفين خلى بالك منها .. اللى يعتمد عشان يشوف غيرة حبيبته يعاكس قدامها .... طيب عايزها تتصل بيه كتير يوهمها ان فى بنت بتطارده .... طيب عايزها تعمله حاجة معينه يستفزها من حتة تانيه ... حياة مقززه واسلوب تعامل متدنى .... ومرفوض شكلاً وموضوعاً .... لان المشاعر كلها بتخرج من جوا الانسان بناتج الحب مش بناتج الاستفزاز ...*

*دة معنى كدة انه لو حب يحرق دمها ... هيخونها مع واحده قدامها ... ماهو عايز يشوف عصبيتها :act23:*​


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لو انا في الموقف دا بصراحه هغير أووي
> وممكن اضربه :act23: هههههه بهزر طبعاا
> هغير بس وفيها ايه لما تظهري غيرتك عليه؟؟
> الولد بيحب الحكايه دي بس يكون بحدود مش لدرجه الخنقه


*ان البنت تغير على حبيبها من جواها دى حاجة*
*وانه يستعمل اسلوب "العافيه" عشان تغير عليه دة بيبقى مؤشر لانه هيستخدم الاسلوب دة فى اشياء اعظم من كدة ... *

*وبعدين سهله .. لو هو بيحب الغيره تخصصله يوم فى الاسبوع يبقى يوم الغيره .. وتغير عليه لحد ما يزهق :smile02*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> 
> وبعدين سهله .. لو هو بيحب الغيره تخصصله يوم فى الاسبوع يبقى يوم الغيره .. وتغير عليه لحد ما يزهق :smile02
> *​


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بامانه فطست من الضحك
حلو الحل دا يوم في الاسبوع زي الغسيل والمسح كدا 
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ان البنت تغير على حبيبها من جواها دى حاجة*
> *وانه يستعمل اسلوب "العافيه" عشان تغير عليه دة بيبقى مؤشر لانه هيستخدم الاسلوب دة فى اشياء اعظم من كدة ... *
> 
> *وبعدين سهله .. لو هو بيحب الغيره تخصصله يوم فى الاسبوع يبقى يوم الغيره .. وتغير عليه لحد ما يزهق :smile02*​



ههههههه تخصصله يوم في الاسبوع فكره برضو ههههههه

اللي فهمته من السؤال ان هي بتكون بتغير جواها
وهو عايز يحس بغيرتها 

هو بصراحه لوكان حلو نغير وماله ههه

وبيكون حاجه حلوه لما تغير هي او هو علي بعض
ويكون هزار بيكون جميل دا هههههه


​


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بامانه فطست من الضحك
> حلو الحل دا يوم في الاسبوع زي الغسيل والمسح كدا
> هههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اصل انت فقعتى مرارتى ... ايه يعاكس عشان تغير عليه ... :smile01*
*دة غااااااااالى والطلب سهل سهولة السنين :ura1:*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يابنتي هو بيعاكس لانه عاوز يشوف غيره حبيبته وخطيبته
> يحس بنوع من الحب
> مش لان طبعه المعاكسه او عدم احترام ليها
> 
> ...


اخدتى
صديقنى الكلام
من على لسانى
قوليلهابقى قوليلها
هههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *اصل انت فقعتى مرارتى ... ايه يعاكس عشان تغير عليه ... :smile01*
> *دة غااااااااالى والطلب سهل سهولة السنين :ura1:*​



معلش بكره لما تتخطبي هتعرفي معني انه ازاي يخليها تظهر غيرتها المدفونه

ودا نوع من الحب لا عافيه ولا غيره ولا عدم احترام ولا تقليل منها

بالعكس البنت الشطره بقي اللي تعرف تقلب الموقف لصالحها
وبدل ما يخليها تغير عليه
تخليه هو يموت من الغيره عليها وهي بارده ولا الهواء
هههههههههههههههههههههه


بعدين نبقي نشوف الموضوع دا :smile02


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> معلش بكره لما تتخطبي هتعرفي معني انه ازاي يخليها تظهر غيرتها المدفونه
> 
> ودا نوع من الحب لا عافيه ولا غيره ولا عدم احترام ولا تقليل منها
> 
> ...


*من حيث انها تقلب الموقف ... هى هتحتاج تقلب حاجات كتير*
*مش الموقف بس ... ههههههههههههه*
*الترابيزه لو فى مكان هادى .. 
وممكن تقلبه هو شخصياً لو على كوبرى *:ura1:
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *من حيث انها تقلب الموقف ... هى هتحتاج تقلب حاجات كتير*
> *مش الموقف بس ... ههههههههههههه*
> *الترابيزه لو فى مكان هادى ..
> وممكن تقلبه هو شخصياً لو على كوبرى *:ura1:
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههههههههه 
ليه هو قاعد مع خطيبته ولا واحد صحبه يابت

طب بامانه يبقي ليه حق لو عاكس وهو معاها لو كانت جافه كدا

قال انثي قال


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ليه هو قاعد مع خطيبته ولا واحد صحبه يابت
> طب بامانه يبقي ليه حق لو عاكس وهو معاها لو كانت جافه كدا
> قال انثي قال


*
هههههههههههههههههه
لا ماهى لازم تبقى بالنسباله كل حاجة* *:smile02
حبيبته وقت الرومانسيه .. وواحد بلطجى وقت الغيره :smile01*


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

عندك
حقيا نفين
واظهار
وايت من اعداء 
الرجالة


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى حبيبتى .. هوضح 3 نقط بهدوء وبعد كدة هتخانق :smile02 :*
> 
> *الخيانه ... انواع كتير + الزنى *
> 
> ...


*
* *يخرآشى كل دهـ :smile01*

مع إنكـ تشعبتى أوى فى موضوع آلخيآنة 
بس أنتِ دخلتى فى نقطة بعيدة عن قصدى

*أولاً ..*
أنآ بتفق معآكـٍ جداً جداً إن ظهور مشكلة رهيبة زى آلخيآنة عند شريكـ حيآتى بعد آلزوآج 
بتمثل بشكل رئيسى سوء أختيآر منى
*لكن *,,,
آلشكـ مرض وآلبخل مرض وآلعنف مرض وعدم آلوفآء بردو مرض أو حتى خلل لو كآن زى آلنوع آلأول إللى إنتِ عرضتيهـ
وبم إنى عندى مبدأ آلإحتوآء وآستيعآب آلمشكلة لإنقآذ آلزوآج
فـ من بآب أولى إنى أعمل دآ مع كل آلأمرآض دى .. على آلأقل آلموضوع مآفيهوش آلقدر دآ من آلمسآس بكرآمتى زى موضوع آلخيآنة

*ثآنياً ..*
آلرجوع عن آلخطأ أفضل 100 مرهـ من آلإستمرآر فيهـ
يعنى حتى لو هى أعترفت بخطأهآ فى آلإختيآر فدهـ مش معنآهـ تكمل معآهـ حيآتهآ " *وهى بحآلتهآ تقدر توقف آلكآرثة دى *"

*ثآلثاً وآلأهم ..*
ودآ بقى كآن قصدى من آلكومنت آلأول
مبدأ آلمفآضلة بينهم على أسآس إمكآنية آلخلآص .. مرفوض
مش معنى إن آلخيآنة يحل ليآ آلطلآق بسببهآ .. إن دآ يقلل من بشآعتهآ وأثرهآ آلمدمر


*ومش محتآجة توضحى يآ حبى*
دآ مجرد نقآش




*.،*


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب اسال سؤال في اطار الغيره بس بنوع تاني شويه
> 
> ايه رايك لو خطيبك حب يثير غيرتك عليه
> لانه حاسس انك عاقله جدا في النقطه دي
> ...


عآدى لو جرب يعملهآ
هشوف* أول ولد أمور معدى* وأُبدى برأيى آلبرئ فيهـ قدآمهـ :smile01
ويستحمل بقى ههههههـ  ^_^

ومآعتقدش آلموضوع هيعملهـ بجد لإنى عمرى مآهسيبهـ يوصل لكدهـ
فغآلباً هيكون *هزآر فـ هزآر*
:t23:


 
*.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> عآدى لو جرب يعملهآ
> هشوف* أول ولد أمور معدى* وأُبدى برأيى آلبرئ فيهـ قدآمهـ :smile01
> ويستحمل بقى ههههههـ  ^_^
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه فكره العين بالعين والبادي اظلم بقي

وقتها هايقول وجنت علي نفسها مراكش

ميرسي يا سكرتي علي مشاركتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بردو هيافه وتفاهه وهبل ... *
> *خطبها ليه لما هو مش متأكد من حبها ... ولا هى لازم تفضحه وتغسله فى الشارع عشان يحس بحبها ليه ... ويحرق اعصابها ودمها ... *
> 
> *ولعلمك الشخصيات دى افضل تعامل ليها الطناش ... دة لو مفجرتش الخطوبه ... مش بس فسختها ...* :gun:
> ...


انا معاكى جدا يا قمر فى كلامك ده ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2012)

حد يقولى بتتكلمو فى ايه ؟؟؟:vava:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا ماهى لازم تبقى بالنسباله كل حاجة* *:smile02
> حبيبته وقت الرومانسيه .. وواحد بلطجى وقت الغيره :smile01*


بلطجي وقت الغيره
يا نهار ملون بالوان الطيف

مابلاها والنبي حب وجواز بقي والجو الرومانتيكي دا
ونقضيها صداقه بريئه احسن

بدل الدم اللي هايحصل دا :budo:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> حد يقولى بتتكلمو فى ايه ؟؟؟:vava:




السؤال سئلته شقاوه ...


طب اسال سؤال في اطار الغيره بس بنوع تاني شويه

ايه رايك لو خطيبك حب يثير غيرتك عليه 
لانه حاسس انك عاقله جدا في النقطه دي
بمعني انك مش بتحب تظهري غيرتك عليه
وهو عاوز يحس بيغيرتك
فبيفضل يعاكس اي واحده معديه
او يقولك كلام عن واحده كان يعرفها وهكذا

شو هايكون رد فعلك معاه بقي ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسى يابنت الكنيسة ياقمر 
يعنى ايه بيحب يثير غيرتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ده لعب عيال :ura1: مفتكرش فيه حد ناضج هيعمل كده 
وبعدين الغيرة جزء من الحب فأكيد اى حد بيحب اكيد بيغير بس فى المعقول يبقى مش ممكن هى هتكون بتحبو ومش بتغير خالص ديه تبقى تلاجة خالص :smile02


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أغسطس 2012)

هلا وغلا  وصلتم وين؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

طب جتلكم ومعايا كام موقف بقي جامدين وعاوزه رد فعلكم عليهم
بعيدا عن نقصطه فك الارتباط لاني شئ حتمي ولازم يحصل بصراحه
:act23::act23::act23:

بس استحملوا شويه الراجل دا وقوليلي لو كنتي مكان خطيبته 
هتعملي ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معلومه الراجل دا من النوع المتحنتف بمعني :
شعره متجللجل ولبسه مكوي دايما وشوزه متلمع مرايا
وبيلحق باستمرار وبيحط كريم مرطب واد روقان من الاخر
وموته وسمه بقي حاجه من دول يحصل فيها حاجه 

والمواقف دي خير دليل :t13:
حطي نفسك مكان خطيبته واتخيلي الموقف وردي بناءا علي لحظتها

1) قالك عزمك بره وانتي معاه لاقيتي نفسك رايح علي كافيه في روكسي
وما علينا  وانتي معلقه دراعك في دراعه فجاه قالك
شيلي دراعي كرمشتي كم القميص 
هتعملي ايه في الموقف دا يا بطه ؟



2) عزمتيه علي الغذاء عندكم وانتم قاعدين حه ميعاد الماتش
وهو حد متعصب جدا 
وغصب عنك وقفتي فدامه بدون قصد بتساليه عن حاجه
او بتاخدي حاجه من دولاب التليفزيوت
وفجأه زعق فيكي عشان توسعي من قدامه 
الحلو نسي انه في بيتكم 
شو رد فعلك ؟



3) في نفس يوم العزومه بقي
وانتم قادين بتاكلوا لوحدكم طلب منك تفصصيله الفراخ مثلا
لانه مش بيحب يلغوص ايده وقد كان وانتي بتشيلي الاكل يابطه
هو بيعمل حاجه المهم ايديك غصب خبطت شعره 
ولاقيته بغضب بصلك قوي وكان هياكلك 
ايش لون هاتتصرفي يا جميل




4) الظاهر انه يوم شؤم ما علينا
نفس اليوم الباشا هيشرب الشاي في البلكونه
وانتي وافقه قدامه بشوز البيت ( الشبشب )
غصب عنك دوستي علي شوزه المتلمع المرايا
بصلك قوي وقالك حاسبي روحتي عند فيه دوستي اكتر بقي
مهو شبشب بيت يعني نطيف وهو بيستهبل فيها
راح مزعقلك وصوته علي ومامتك اخدت بالها
وكانه وقتها كان هيضربك او يحدفك من اليلكونه ويخلص
كل دا عشان دوستي علي شوزه بس
حاجه تفقع هههههههه



وكفايه كدا لاني زهقت رغي بصراحه

علي فكره دي مواقف حصلت بالفعل مع ناس اعرفهم

يلا انتشروا وعاوزه اللي جواكم يطلع بقي
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
الله يكون فى عونكم يا بنات
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب جتلكم ومعايا كام موقف بقي جامدين وعاوزه رد فعلكم عليهم
> بعيدا عن نقصطه فك الارتباط لاني شئ حتمي ولازم يحصل بصراحه
> :act23::act23::act23:
> 
> ...


*هو فى شباب كدة :smile01*
*بصى هى الشخصيه دى مش بتبقى معقده ... انما عندها مرض النظافه ... اعرف بنت كدة .. :budo:*
*و على حسب بقى*
*لو من النوع اللى لما بيبقى بيتنرفز تلاقى قلب على العتبه وهو عامل طول الوقت من جاردن سيتى ... هتبقى مشكله ....:act19:*
*لو هو شيك وانه يتضايق بيتبقى تعبير بسيط ... ممكن تداركى الامر*
*بس اللى بتحكى عنه دة .. لما بيتنرفز بيبقى كأنه جاى بولاق *
*فانت مضطره تفشكلى ... لان هيرميك من البلكونه لما تدوسى على شوزه بالشبشب .. امال لو دوستى بالشوزه بتاعتك فى الشارع *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه هيضربك بالنار*:gun:
*وبعدين هو بسلامته عامل نضيف وداخل بالشوز بتاعه البيت ليه*
*يسيبه فى الجزامه ... السجاد نضيف :smile01*​


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

*بس على فكره انا بيجيلى احساس الواد دة لما ابقى منضفه الشقه*
*وبسلامته اخويا ييجى من ماتش كوره البنطلون كانس بيه الشارع ولامم فيه زبالته كلها*
*ويخش بترابه بقى ... ههههههههههههه ببقى عايزه اسحب سكينه واقتله*
*بدخله شايل البنطلون فى كيس حفاظاً على نضافة البيت وعلى نفسى من صدمه عصبيه حادة D:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو فى شباب كدة :smile01*
> *بصى هى الشخصيه دى مش بتبقى معقده ... انما عندها مرض النظافه ... اعرف بنت كدة .. :budo:*
> *و على حسب بقى*
> *لو من النوع اللى لما بيبقى بيتنرفز تلاقى قلب على العتبه وهو عامل طول الوقت من جاردن سيتى ... هتبقى مشكله ....:act19:*
> ...



ايه الكروته دي يابت
عاوه رد تفصيلي وافئ علي كل موقف يابطه

انما موضوع دخل بالشوز
تلاقيه كسل يقلعه ويقعد بالشراب مش منظر يعني هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه الكروته دي يابت
> عاوه رد تفصيلي وافئ علي كل موقف يابطه
> انما موضوع دخل بالشوز
> تلاقيه كسل يقلعه ويقعد بالشراب مش منظر يعني هههههههههههههههههههههه


*
لا مانا لو مكروتش .. هتقرى فضايح * *:ura1:
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

وهذا هو المطلوب اثباته

قولي بقي خلالينا نرغي شويه 
رغم انه واخده ضربه شمس ومصدعه خالص
ههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أغسطس 2012)

*بتقولي اشلون وشو,, الظاهر خربت لهجتكم هههههه
لو هو موهوس نظافه مافيش مشكله بس مايكونش وصل حد الوسوسه  لو موهوس وبشخصيه المقرفه دي صعب المفروض يعرف ويتعلم ان ممكن اي شي يحصل هو مش لوحده عايش مش لازم الدلع السخيف بتاعه يسيطر عليه الشخصيه اللي تتكلمين عنها مستفزه  وسخيف *


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

لا يا هيفاء دي اللغه دي لعبتنا وهزار يعني

كنت حابه تردي علي كل موقف علي حدي
مش اجمالي علي شخصيه الشاب بس

بس منوره


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

1) قالك عزمك بره وانتي معاه لاقيتي نفسك رايح علي كافيه في روكسي
وما علينا  وانتي معلقه دراعك في دراعه فجاه قالك
شيلي دراعي كرمشتي كم القميص 
 هتعملي ايه في الموقف دا يا بطه ؟

*هغرق من الاحراج والكسوف ... وهعمل بنصيحة شيبرد ... هقلب الخروجه جحيم ههههههههههههههههه:budo: 
*​ 

2) عزمتيه علي الغذاء عندكم وانتم قاعدين حه ميعاد الماتش
وهو حد متعصب جدا 
وغصب عنك وقفتي فدامه بدون قصد بتساليه عن حاجه
او بتاخدي حاجه من دولاب التليفزيوت
وفجأه زعق فيكي عشان توسعي من قدامه 
الحلو نسي انه في بيتكم 
 شو رد فعلك ؟

*ابتسامه بريئه ... وهقوله سورى ... وامشى ... واروح شده فيشة التى فى  :smile01 يعيييييييييش بقى :ura1:
*
​ 
3) في نفس يوم العزومه بقي
وانتم قادين بتاكلوا لوحدكم طلب منك تفصصيله الفراخ مثلا
لانه مش بيحب يلغوص ايده وقد كان وانتي بتشيلي الاكل يابطه
هو بيعمل حاجه المهم ايديك غصب خبطت شعره 
ولاقيته بغضب بصلك قوي وكان هياكلك 
ايش لون هاتتصرفي يا جميل
*اقرب كوباية ميه ... وهغرقه بيها .. وبنفس الابتسامه البريئه بتاعة التى فى .. هقوله غسلتهولك يا بيبى ... وابقى خدت حقى من موقف الكرمشه * *:smile01*
​ 

4) الظاهر انه يوم شؤم ما علينا
نفس اليوم الباشا هيشرب الشاي في البلكونه
وانتي وافقه قدامه بشوز البيت ( الشبشب )
غصب عنك دوستي علي شوزه المتلمع المرايا
بصلك قوي وقالك حاسبي روحتي عند فيه دوستي اكتر بقي
مهو شبشب بيت يعني نطيف وهو بيستهبل فيها
راح مزعقلك وصوته علي ومامتك اخدت بالها
وكانه وقتها كان هيضربك او يحدفك من اليلكونه ويخلص
كل دا عشان دوستي علي شوزه بس
 حاجه تفقع هههههههه

 *هقلبه من على السلم وهقوله لو شفت خيالك فى المنطقه دى هبلغ عنك :act23:

*
*سلامتك من ضربة الشمس يا قلبى :t23:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أغسطس 2012)

والله انا يا نيفين ماعندي رد معين لكل موقف لاني مقهوره منه ماعندي صبر ولو حصلت معاي بودعه بكل سهوله ابيعه انا الزم ماعلي راحة بالي


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

هاستني اكتر رد وبعد كدا هاقولك رد فعل البت كان ايه
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ابتسامه بريئه ... وهقوله سورى ... وامشى ... واروح شده فيشة التى فى :smile01*


 *تى فى أية ؟؟؟*
*بتقولك الراجل قاعد بيتفرج ع التلفزيووووووون*
*مش مشغل الخلاط !!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تى فى أية ؟؟؟*
> *بتقولك الراجل قاعد بيتفرج ع التلفزيووووووون*
> *مش مشغل الخلاط !!!*



ياساتر عليك مش بتعدي حاجه خالص
هههههههههههه

طب بامانه مارضيتش اكتب التي في 
لاني عارفه انك هتدخل تعلق علي الكلمه دي
وقولت خلي البساط احمدي واكتبها التلفزيون واخلص ههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياساتر عليك مش *بتعدي حاجه خالص*
> هههههههههههه
> 
> طب بامانه مارضيتش اكتب التي في
> ...


*معلش يانيفين اصلى حاسس أنى دخلت أوتيل فايف ستارز ..*
*آية سى - تى فى - كولدج - مساج - سبا - حاجة ساقعة بيبس بيبس ....:ura1:*
*ولو كانت طلعت منكالـ " تى فى" دى ...*
*اقسم بالله ما كنت عرفتك من بعدها ...ههههههههههههههههه*
*على العموم الواد بتاعك دة محتاج الى " دراثة كتالوجية متخثثة " لمعرفة مقاس " شوزه"  وإن كان يرتديها برباط من عدمه ...*


----------



## girgis2 (26 أغسطس 2012)

> *اقرب  كوباية ميه ... وهغرقه بيها .. وبنفس الابتسامه البريئه بتاعة التى فى ..  هقوله غسلتهولك يا بيبى ... وابقى خدت حقى من موقف الكرمشه * *:smile01*



*
ههههههههههههههههه
ياسلاااااااام وسلم

ملاك ياربي ملاااااااااااااااااااك

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب جتلكم ومعايا كام موقف بقي جامدين وعاوزه رد فعلكم عليهم
> بعيدا عن نقصطه فك الارتباط لاني شئ حتمي ولازم يحصل بصراحه
> :act23::act23::act23:
> 
> ...


نفسى أعرف جيبتى تشكيلة آلغلآسة دى فى شخص وآحد إزآى :t23:
بصى أنآ بتعب جداً من* آلشخصيآت إللى عقلهآ صغير*
إللى تعمل مشكلة وموضوع كبير على حآجآت بسيطة

فبجد بجد
لو جرؤ يعمل كدهـ هههههـ
من بعد أول موقف هفوتهـ ويكرر آلتآنى
هيآخد دبلتهـ على جوآبآتهـ على آلدبدوبآت آللى جآبهم " *كآدوهـ* " 
*وكفى آلمؤمنآت شر آلزوآج*
:smile01



*.،*​

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

لا هي المواقف هزار ياجماعه
مش جد دي لو جد كان زمانه مقتول وفي خبر كان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

لا على فكره بتحصل-- بس مش كلها فى نفس اليوم هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أغسطس 2012)

*الله اكبر عليكي كل ده وطلع هزار؟ انا اعصابي تعبت مجرد ماقريت المواقف*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مساء الخير 
سؤال 
نظره كل الرجال والشباب لحوا
بتكون كلهم نفس النظره 
ولابتتغير يعني بتكون شهوانيه ولافي ناس فيهم مؤدبين
؟؟

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *مساء الخير
> سؤال
> نظره كل الرجال والشباب لحوا
> بتكون كلهم نفس النظره
> ...


مفيش شئ فى آلدنيآ ممكن يشتركـ فيهـ كل آلنآس أو يتفقوآ عليهـ
بس هو للأسف* آلسئ زآد جداً* 
 
 
*.،*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا هي المواقف هزار ياجماعه
> مش جد دي لو جد كان زمانه مقتول وفي خبر كان


​ أو* نزهقهـ لغآية مآ ينتحر* بدل مآ نتحبس فيهـ :ura1:
 
 
*.،*​ 
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *مساء الخير
> سؤال
> نظره كل الرجال والشباب لحوا
> بتكون كلهم نفس النظره
> ...


بصى يا مرمر
كلنا بشر
وكلنا خطا ومحتاجين رحمةربنا
................
بماانى شاب هقولك
الاجابة
لوعلى الشهوانى
بختصار هيبفضل لاصقة فيكى
علطول بمعنى
ديما يحب يمسك ايديكى
وممكن كمان يتحيل عليكى علشان تديلو بوسة
اوهويتحيل عليكى علشان يبوسك
فى نفس الحظة ممكن ميقصدش حاجة
من ناحيةالشهوانية
ولومؤدب على الاخر زىالمثل بيقول
سعتها لوعلى النظرةهتلاقى
ديما متعمق فى النظرعلى عيونك
يريد الوصول الى قلبك واعماق روحك
ودى ميزة الرجالة للتعبيرعن
الحب
اتمنى اكون افدك
ومنضربش منك بعدكدا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مفيش شئ فى آلدنيآ ممكن يشتركـ فيهـ كل آلنآس أو يتفقوآ عليهـ
> بس هو للأسف* آلسئ زآد جداً*
> 
> 
> ...



أمممممممم
فعلا زاد 
دا بأمانه بستغرب علي واحد أد بابا وبيبص بنظره مش كويسه
طيب ليه ذاد الكلام دا 
بس مش تقولي اللبس لان في بنات كتيير بتلبس محترم جداا
وبتكون نفس النظره الوحشه ليها ذيها ذي البنت اللي لابسه مش محترم وبيكون في تحرش كمان مش بس نظرات مش كويسه 


​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أغسطس 2012)

*واحد قد بابا يبصبصلك ياساتر ده انتي زيي يابنات ايش رايكم نتكلم عن بصبصات كبار السن انا كل معجبيني من اهل القبور ههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بصى يا مرمر
> كلنا بشر
> وكلنا خطا ومحتاجين رحمةربنا
> ................
> ...



تعرف ياسمير لو واحد طلب مني كدا لو مش زوجي
ولاحتي خطيبي بلاش اقولك هعمل فيه ايه
علشان مش تطلع عليا اشاعه ان عدوانيه هههههههههه

المهم انا مش بقصد الكلام دا
انا بقصد النظرات فقط 
مثلا وانا ماشيه في الشارع
او في فرح او مناسبه او ..او ..او 
فهمتني ؟؟



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

فعلا يا بنات انا بضايق جدا لما واحد يبقى كبير فى السن وطالع من التربة بكفالة وتلاقيه ممكن يقولك كلمة وحشة وانتى ماشية حاجة مستفزة ببقى عاوزة اقوله انت واخد اجازة خميس وجمعة وراجع التربة تانى ههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمممممممم
> فعلا زاد
> دا بأمانه بستغرب علي واحد أد بابا وبيبص بنظره مش كويسه
> طيب ليه ذاد الكلام دا
> ...


دى* ثقآفة مجتمع* للأسف بقى معقد
أغلبهـ بيبص للمرأهـ كأنهآ جسد بلآ عقل أو روح

وغآلباً إللى بيعمل كدآ هو* إللى فعلاً بلآ عقل أو روح نقيهـ *..!
 
 

*.،*​ 


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *واحد قد بابا يبصبصلك ياساتر ده انتي زيي يابنات ايش رايكم نتكلم عن بصبصات كبار السن انا كل معجبيني من اهل القبور ههههههه*




هههههههه
يالهووي دا في رجاله مش كويسن اكتر من الشباب
بالذات اللي في مرحله المراهقه المتأخره هههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> دى* ثقآفة مجتمع* للأسف بقى معقد
> أغلبهـ بيبص للمرأهـ كأنهآ جسد بلآ عقل أو روح
> 
> وغآلباً إللى بيعمل كدآ هو* إللى فعلاً بلآ عقل أو روح نقيهـ *..!
> ...



أمممممممممممممممممممم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فعلا يا بنات انا بضايق جدا لما واحد يبقى كبير فى السن وطالع من التربة بكفالة وتلاقيه ممكن يقولك كلمة وحشة وانتى ماشية حاجة مستفزة ببقى عاوزة اقوله انت واخد اجازة خميس وجمعة وراجع التربة تانى ههههههه​




هههههههههههههه
فعلا 
واكتر حاجه بتستفزني كمان  عسكري المرور ههههه
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *واحد قد بابا يبصبصلك ياساتر ده انتي زيي يابنات ايش رايكم نتكلم عن بصبصات كبار السن انا كل معجبيني من اهل القبور ههههههه*


هههههههههـ
جدو دآ تسيبيهـ .. *قرب يتحآسب عند ربنآ خلآص*
:smile01

 
 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

ايه رايكم يا بنات انا نفسى نتكلم فى الموضوع ده اوى 
وهو غيرة الحموات من خطيبة ابنها او مرات ابنها ​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تعرف ياسمير لو واحد طلب مني كدا لو مش زوجي
> ولاحتي خطيبي بلاش اقولك هعمل فيه ايه
> علشان مش تطلع عليا اشاعه ان عدوانيه هههههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اية يا مرمر وهو اناخلاص بقت بنسبالك عدو
هههه
اممممممممم فهمتك
يا مرمر لو خطيبك اوبمعنى اصح حبيبك
مفيهاش اى شى غيران وينظر اليك بحب من
خلال عيونك 
اممممممممممم
بصى لوعلى الرجالة الكبيرة
شى طبيعى الرجالة لما بتكبر 
بتحتاج للزمن يرجع للورا
ودا شى احتمال يكونفى مشاكل بينو وبين زوجتو
ولونو مسيحى  شى طبيعى مش هيقدر يتجوز عليها
 فهوبذلك يستمتع بالنظر االى البنات الاصغرسن
...............الخ
ولومثلك شى طبيعى هيتجوزعلى مراتو كى يشبع رغابتو
وربنا يحيمكى من شر الزانا وكانو بانجو
فى دماغ الكبير مخصوص


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> اية يا مرمر وهو اناخلاص بقت بنسبالك عدو
> هههه
> ...




ماشي دا الرجاله الكبيره 
والشباب بقا


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ماشي دا الرجاله الكبيره
> والشباب بقا


فى حالةمن الاتنين
الاولة بنسبةللشباب خصوص
لودماغو فاضية
وشاب طايش
بس عايش هههههههههه
دول  نقدر نقول عليهم
وربنا يحيمكى من شر الزانا وكانو بانجو
بيلسح الدماغ
النوع التانى وداالمقصود
بةاولا
ممكن يكون واحد منهم
بيلمحلك اوانوعاوز يتقدملك
او بيدور على عروسة ودامش عيب
واكيد شاف شى فيكى شى حلو او موقف حلو
عجبو .........ألخ
فاهمنى يارب اكونقدر اوصل لمعلمواتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> فى حالةمن الاتنين
> الاولة بنسبةللشباب خصوص
> لودماغو فاضية
> وشاب طايش
> ...



بس في تعليق هنا 
ازاي بقا عايز يتقدم او او
وبيبص نظره مش كويسه بقا 

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا على فكره بتحصل-- بس مش كلها فى نفس اليوم هههههههههههههههههههه




مهي كلها مش في يوم بس الشعر الشوز والماتش كانو ا في يوم صدفه
ههههههههههههههههههههه




هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *الله اكبر عليكي كل ده وطلع هزار؟ انا اعصابي تعبت مجرد ماقريت المواقف*



وهو هي كان سابته عايش لو كان جد اصلا :gun:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مش تقولو مواقفكم... هي انصار المصطفى فين اول كبير في السن رجل في الدنيا ورجل في القبر وازعجني بصبصاته كان يمني كلما اتذكره اضحك مع نفسي واللي حوالي يحسبوني جنيت ياه ذاك اليوم كنت داخله المستشفى اللي اتدرب فيه وانا داخله شفت عجوز ومعاه زوجته وزوجته متغطيه وهو شكله متوهق يطالع يمين يسار اول ماشافني ركض علي  كانه طفل شاف امه اللي مضيعها شكلي وطريقة لبسي يبين اني خليجيه  قالي عربيه  قلت له اي عمي عربيه  وش شايفني المهم شو تبغي قال عندي موعد ومترجمي ماجاء لسه تعالي ترجمي قلت له اوك بس ربع ساعه وبخليك مابي اتاخرو بكلمهم لك يمكن عندهم مترجم وبديت اترجم وكذا ولما بغيت اطلع وانا اصلا عاوزه اهرب منه قال عطيني رقمك انا بالعاده ماعطي بس كسر خاطري رجال كبير في السن وزوجته مريضه وفي غربه يمكن يحتاج مساعده اكسب فيه اجر هذه كانت نيتي بس هو نيته كانت شينه ازعجني بمكالماته بالاول كنت اسمع له من باب الفضول لكن بدا يزودها انا عندي بزنس وبيوت وملاييين وكذا وانا اقول له الله يزيدك عمي ويطرش لي مسجات نكت وكلام حلو على باله يعني حيوقعني في حبو الى ان اتصل مره وقال اعزمك على قهوه في ستار بكس هههههه والله مش هين يعرف يختار قلت له اسفه ماقدر وزعل يوم رجع اتصل هالمره قالها صريحه اعجبتني تتزوجني انا لسه شباب وحعطيك مهر مللاايين واعطيكي عماره وعندي وعندي قلت له لو عندك مال قارون ماتزوجتك وقفلت .. واحد كمان عجوز انجليزي صادفته في شارع يبصبص ويضحك يسوي حركات في عيونو مشيت عنه دخلت مكتبه دخل وراي يقول مستعده لزواج قلت اه ولابسه فستان الابيض هههههه هربت منه شكله كان سكران *


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بس في تعليق هنا
> ازاي بقا عايز يتقدم او او
> وبيبص نظره مش كويسه بقا
> 
> ​


عتمتد على افكارك
انتى جايزاولا
علشان انتى بنت فممكن 
فهتمفى نظرتو غلط  ....الخ فاهمنيى طبعا
ثانيا مش بعيد يا مرمر
جايز يكون مسيحى بى الاسم
وبديدور على عروسة علشان يعيش ممكن
كمان نوع اخرمن الشباب
النوع دا غريب بنسبالك
وهو عندما يريد ان يتزوج
فلازم يقول
انا هتجوز موزة وحلوة وقمر
....الخ فاهمنيى طبعا
النوع تقدرى تسيطرى على بكلامك
لوانتى شاطرةوجدعة وذكى
والنوع دامتخلهوش يسيطر عليكى ابدا
بلالعكس سيطرة انتى علية
 بعد الجواز........الخ
اتمنى انك تكونى فهمتينى
وتفهمى دماغ الشباب بتفكرفى اى
واخرنوع ودا بجد
احسن نوع
دا ابن ربنا بجدا ميهوهش لاجمال 
ولا يحزنون بل يبدومثل عاشق ولهان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مش تقولو مواقفكم... هي انصار المصطفى فين اول كبير في السن رجل في الدنيا ورجل في القبر وازعجني بصبصاته كان يمني كلما اتذكره اضحك مع نفسي واللي حوالي يحسبوني جنيت ياه ذاك اليوم كنت داخله المستشفى اللي اتدرب فيه وانا داخله شفت عجوز ومعاه زوجته وزوجته متغطيه وهو شكله متوهق يطالع يمين يسار اول ماشافني ركض علي  كانه طفل شاف امه اللي مضيعها شكلي وطريقة لبسي يبين اني خليجيه  قالي عربيه  قلت له اي عمي عربيه  وش شايفني المهم شو تبغي قال عندي موعد ومترجمي ماجاء لسه تعالي ترجمي قلت له اوك بس ربع ساعه وبخليك مابي اتاخرو بكلمهم لك يمكن عندهم مترجم وبديت اترجم وكذا ولما بغيت اطلع وانا اصلا عاوزه اهرب منه قال عطيني رقمك انا بالعاده ماعطي بس كسر خاطري رجال كبير في السن وزوجته مريضه وفي غربه يمكن يحتاج مساعده اكسب فيه اجر هذه كانت نيتي بس هو نيته كانت شينه ازعجني بمكالماته بالاول كنت اسمع له من باب الفضول لكن بدا يزودها انا عندي بزنس وبيوت وملاييين وكذا وانا اقول له الله يزيدك عمي ويطرش لي مسجات نكت وكلام حلو على باله يعني حيوقعني في حبو الى ان اتصل مره وقال اعزمك على قهوه في ستار بكس هههههه والله مش هين يعرف يختار قلت له اسفه ماقدر وزعل يوم رجع اتصل هالمره قالها صريحه اعجبتني تتزوجني انا لسه شباب وحعطيك مهر مللاايين واعطيكي عماره وعندي وعندي قلت له لو عندك مال قارون ماتزوجتك وقفلت .. واحد كمان عجوز انجليزي صادفته في شارع يبصبص ويضحك يسوي حركات في عيونو مشيت عنه دخلت مكتبه دخل وراي يقول مستعده لزواج قلت اه ولابسه فستان الابيض هههههه هربت منه شكله كان سكران *




ههههههههههههههه
كلهم هيموتوا عليكي
داانتي شكلك موزه 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 أغسطس 2012)

مش حكاية موزه لكن بعض كبار السن عيونهم طويله اعوذ بالله وكلما خرجتي تصادفي بلاوي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> عتمتد على افكارك
> انتى جايزاولا
> علشان انتى بنت فممكن
> فهتمفى نظرتو غلط  ....الخ فاهمنيى طبعا
> ...



لالا مفيش خالص ولد يكون عايز يتجوز وياخد بنت مش حلوه دا مستحييييييل دا اول مايفكر في الزواج يدور علي البنات الحلوه 
وميرسي لردك سمير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مش حكاية موزه لكن بعض كبار السن عيونهم طويله اعوذ بالله وكلما خرجتي تصادفي بلاوي



اه اه فعلا
مش بيمرو
بمرحله مراهقه متأخره ودي بتكون صعبه 
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لالا مفيش خالص ولد يكون عايز يتجوز وياخد بنت مش حلوه دا مستحييييييل دا اول مايفكر في الزواج يدور علي البنات الحلوه
> وميرسي لردك سمير


شى طبيعى اصلا
اى شاب 
عايزيتجوز هيقولك
عايز تكون موزة وقمر وحلوة
حتى لوكنت انا 
بس الجمال بنسبالى 
هوجمالين
الجمال الاول وهو جمال 
الشكل  طبعا وامال هحب البنت على اساس
اية
النوعاتانى وهو حب الروح
اذا كانت البنت اخلاقها كويسة ومحترمة
..........الخ
يا سلام لو البنت تجمع بين  الاتنين
جمال الروح وجمال الشكل
سعتها الشاب مش هيفكر يبص برا تانى
فاهمينى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> شى طبيعى اصلا
> اى شاب
> عايزيتجوز هيقولك
> عايز تكون موزة وقمر وحلوة
> ...



أممممممممم
 فهمت يا سمير

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

ايه رأيكوا يابنات نمسك كام عضو من الاعضاء 
ونحلل شخصيه كل واحد فيهم 
موافقين اوك مش موافقين 
واحده تنزل بسؤال
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أممممممممم
> فهمت يا سمير
> 
> ​


الاهتمام بجمال الروح
دا شى مهم جداااااا
وجمال الشكل مقدروش
علية لكن اهتمى بجد بى جمال الروح
مثلا بالصلا والصوم الحاجات الدينية معروفة
انما جمال الروح وهو مثلاخليكى خفيفة
الظل شخصيةمرحة
اسلوبك فى الكلام يكون لبقة
........الخ
جمال  الشكل وهو المظهر 
للا نثى مثلا العناية ببشرة الوجة
اختيار نوع ملابسك ......الخ


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ايه رأيكوا يابنات نمسك كام عضو من الاعضاء
> ونحلل شخصيه كل واحد فيهم
> موافقين اوك مش موافقين
> واحده تنزل بسؤال
> ​



اشتغلنا في شغل الاخصائيين الاجتماعيين بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:t23:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> اشتغلنا في شغل الاخصائيين الاجتماعيين بقي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :t23:



هههههههههههههههههههه
حبيبت قلبي 
اه واكيد هنحتاجك معانا  هههههه
اصل بمووت في الحاجات دي هههه

بس شكلك الفكره مش عجبت البنات 
​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> حبيبت قلبي
> اه واكيد هنحتاجك معانا  هههههه
> اصل بمووت في الحاجات دي هههه
> ...


ممم
ممكن صعبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2012)

بلاش تحليل الاعضاء ده-- لحسن يحللونا من هنا هههههههههههههه
 فكرو فوكيره تانيا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن نتكلم عن النووووووم- و بالمره ننام و احنا بنتكلم هههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ممم
> ممكن صعبه



أمممممممم ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بلاش تحليل الاعضاء ده-- لحسن يحللونا من هنا هههههههههههههه
> فكرو فوكيره تانيا




ههههههههههههههههههههه

مين يحللونا قال يحللونا قال :act19:

اوك فكرو طيب هههه
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

الكلام ع إيه يا بنانيت


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 أغسطس 2012)

*لوسي وصلك اللي كتبت لك في التقييم؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

عندي سؤال يا بنانيت عا شكل قصة 
وأنا مطلوب مني مساعدة هنا 

عايزة أخذ رأيكم فيه و هو موضوع بناتي أوي
لو عندك صديقة و عندها مشكلة كبيرة اللي و هي إنها فقدت عذريتها بس بطريقة إن اتكتب كتابها و غلطت مع خطيبها بس هو طلع ندل و فسخ الخطوبة و سبها ,,,
جات هي و طلبت  مساعدتك و هي إنها تعمل عملية  وإنتي ف إيديك تساعديها من ناحية الماديات و خصوصا  إنها تعرفت على شاب  و اتقدم ليها لكن ما يعرف إنها مش بنت 
تعملي إيه توافقي ولا لا و تساعديها ولا لا 
و هل لوووووووووووو كنتي مكانها تفكري تعملي كدا ولا تقولي ل الشاب   التاني  ولا تعملي ايه
و ربنا يحفظ كلل البنات


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *لوسي وصلك اللي كتبت لك في التقييم؟*


 فرغتها  من زمان و قربت تيتملي تاني :smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2012)

موضوع صعب
 بس لو انا كنت هساعدها ماديا----المشكله  انه مش هيقبل لو حكت له--- 
 بس عمتا الى اتكتب كتابها بيبقا مكتوب انها مطلقه--

 موضوع صعب بجد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عندي سؤال يا بنانيت عا شكل قصة
> وأنا مطلوب مني مساعدة هنا
> 
> عايزة أخذ رأيكم فيه و هو موضوع بناتي أوي
> ...



*عملية إيه بأة ما الصينى أبو 80 جنيه موجود 

دا المصريين إشتروا 15 مليون 

تخيلى 15 مليون 

يا نهار اسود


من جهة كتب الكتاب و الخطوبة 

اللى أعرفه عند المسلمين إن كتب الكتاب يعنى زواج 

يعنى لو سابوا بعض يبقى طلاق 

ما يبقاش فك خطوبة 

تمام كدة

يعنى ما فيش مشكلة من الأصل 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2012)

صينى ابو 80 جنيه؟؟
ده هو ايه يعنى منغير عمليه؟؟

 و غير كدا هى فعلا الى كاتبه كتابها بتبقا مطلقه لو فكت -- بس المفرض ميكنش حصل حاجه بينهم  علشان مفيش اشهار (الى هى تقريبا بيقولو عليها حفله الزواج - او الدخله)
 بس عمتا الى بيتقدم لوحده فكه كتب كتاب بيسئل وش هل هى مذالت بنت ؟ و هى المفروض تقول-- علشان بالنسبه ليهم النفروض ده مش زنا-- ده كان جواز--
 معرفش بئا كلامى صح و لا لاء-- ده الى بجمعه من معلومات من اصحابى-


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 أغسطس 2012)

* هو الصيني بيتبلع مع كوباية ماي؟ بتتكلمي كانه حاجه سهله
كتبت كتاب مو زواج كامل مافيه اشهار والبنت تبقى في بيتهم يعني التجاوز الى ذا الحد مايجوز عشانها هي مافي شي يثبت ان هو السبب اذا انكر لان معروف حدود كتب الكتاب.. اذا بتتزوج عندها حلين يا تتزوج وماتخبره مو لازم تدقيق مو كل ناس يهتمون بوجوده ا و تعترف له باللي صار يمكن يعذرها وخصوصا انه مو زنى...*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عندي سؤال يا بنانيت عا شكل قصة
> وأنا مطلوب مني مساعدة هنا
> 
> عايزة أخذ رأيكم فيه و هو موضوع بناتي أوي
> ...



مستحييييييل طبعا اكون كدا 

امين يارب يحافظ علينا كلنا

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

جالي فكره سؤال من سؤال لوسي
ربنا يحمينا كلنا ياارب طبعااا
لو لو اغتصبتي وانتي مخطوبه  بس مفيش حد يعرف الموضوع دا غير اهلك بس
هتعملي عمليه ولامن شاف ولامن دري 
ولا هتصارحي خطيبك 
ولاهتعملي ايه ؟؟؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جالي فكره سؤال من سؤال لوسي
> ربنا يحمينا كلنا ياارب طبعااا
> لو لو اغتصبتي وانتي مخطوبه  بس مفيش حد يعرف الموضوع دا غير اهلك بس
> هتعملي عمليه ولامن شاف ولامن دري
> ...


صعب جداااا
يا مرمر الاحساس دابجد صعب جدااااااااااا
اةمن كلام الناس
بكرهة الناس اللى تقعد تتكلم
والحل اصعب ممكن تتوقعين خصوص
الاختيار عدم الموافقة
انااعرفواحدةمتجوزة حاكتلى حاجةزى كدا
قالتلى يا سمير لوبنت اغتصبت تلاحق المفروض
تتجوز بسرعة لانها لوقعدتك على كداهتكون فى حلةصعبة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> صعب جداااا
> يا مرمر الاحساس دابجد صعب جدااااااااااا
> اةمن كلام الناس
> بكرهة الناس اللى تقعد تتكلم
> ...



هو فعلا صعب جداااااااا
بس اصلا البنت هتكون في حاله نفسيه وحشه غير الحاله الجسديه
واكبر غلط انها تتجوز بسرعه 
وبعدين فين الولد اللي هيتجوز بنت كانت مغتصبه
اظن مفيش ..
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو فعلا صعب جداااااااا
> بس اصلا البنت هتكون في حاله نفسيه وحشه غير الحاله الجسديه
> واكبر غلط انها تتجوز بسرعه
> وبعدين فين الولد اللي هيتجوز بنت كانت مغتصبه
> ...


بجدموقف  صعب
جدا جداااااا
بجدا هو احنا ممكن
نقول لو فى شاب وكان قدر يوافق
على الحالة دى مفيش مشكلة 
واناعندى حل تانى
بس مش عارف هينفع ولا اية
وهى انوالبنت تعيش بتولة
تعيش فى الدير تترهب
مثلا ما قبل الرب يسوع
المراةالذانية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بجدموقف  صعب
> جدا جداااااا
> بجدا هو احنا ممكن
> نقول لو فى شاب وكان قدر يوافق
> ...




لالا اكبر غلط دا ياسمير
الرهبنه بتكون عن اقتناع تام مش بتكون هتترهبن هروبا من شئ ما
وكمان احنا مش بنتكلم عن المراه الزانيه
احنا بتكلم عن البنت المسكينه لو اغتصبت 
ودا فرق كبييييييييير 
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لالا اكبر غلط دا ياسمير
> الرهبنه بتكون عن اقتناع تام مش بتكون هتترهبن هروبا من شئ ما
> وكمان احنا مش بنتكلم عن المراه الزانيه
> احنا بتكلم عن البنت المسكينه لو اغتصبت
> ...


مش عارف
اقولك اية
لكل مشكلة
ولازم يكون ليها الحل
ومش بعيد بنسبة لى اهل البنت 
يخبوالموضوع دا
عن خطيبها مثلا وعن اهالو دا
لوهوميعرفش
وسعتها هيكون الاختيار دا صعب
لكن لازم نعيش الواقع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جالي فكره سؤال من سؤال لوسي​





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ربنا يحمينا كلنا ياارب طبعااا
> لو لو اغتصبتي وانتي مخطوبه  بس مفيش حد يعرف الموضوع دا غير اهلك بس
> هتعملي عمليه ولامن شاف ولامن دري
> ولا هتصارحي خطيبك
> ولاهتعملي ايه ؟؟؟​


 _بصي هي عيشة واحدة و ميتة واحدة_
_أولا موضوع إلاغتصاب هيكون مسبب لي عقدة كبيرة و خصوصا ناحية الراجل_
_أنا من تصرف  منو مش بطيق اسم الراجل _
_ف لو حصل و تقدم ليا حد وأنا كدة هقوله طبعا عشان حاجتين_
_هحاول عشان أهلي إن أتجوز _
_ولو تفهم الموضوع فأنا هعشله عشان ده و بس ولأنه جدع و صورة نادرة ل رجل نادر..._
_تانيااا لو مش تفهم مع ألف سلامة ولا هتفرق معايا لان إللي جوايا اتكسر و صعب  إن تبقى عندي صورة جميلة عن الراجل _
_لكن أعمل عملية عشان أداري حاجة أنا ماليش ذنب فيها ف لا..._
_ده غير أصلا من إللي يستاهل يتعمل عشانو كدة  و كمان لو هو تفهم فأنا مش هاعيش تحت رحمته و عطفه.._
_ف أنا في الاخر هتحول  ل واحدة شريرة  تنتقم من كل راجل فكر يلمس بنت من غير حق_
_أدى أخرت اللي يتفرج ع المسلسلات و الأفلام العربي:act19: _


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _بصي هي عيشة واحدة و ميتة واحدة_
> _أولا موضوع إلاغتصاب هيكون مسبب لي عقدة كبيرة و خصوصا ناحية الراجل_
> _أنا من تصرف  منو مش بطيق اسم الراجل _
> _ف لو حصل و تقدم ليا حد وأنا كدة هقوله طبعا عشان حاجتين_
> ...


تمام عندك حق
بس اعترض لى نقطة
_هاعيش تحت رحمته و عطفه.
ما تخليكى زيكى مثلاواكسب الرجل
انا اعرف الرجل علية كافةالمسؤلية
علشانك ولكن علشان تعدى ومتحيسش بمراحلة
العطف عيشى  زى اى بنت وطلعى اى فكر شرير
من اللى حصلك 
مش جايز ربنا كتبلك
بعد اللى حصلك يكون الرجل دا بنسبالكملاك فى صورة 
انسان ربنا  بعتهولك
_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _بصي هي عيشة واحدة و ميتة واحدة_
> _أولا موضوع إلاغتصاب هيكون مسبب لي عقدة كبيرة و خصوصا ناحية الراجل_
> _أنا من تصرف  منو مش بطيق اسم الراجل _
> _ف لو حصل و تقدم ليا حد وأنا كدة هقوله طبعا عشان حاجتين_
> ...


 

في الحته بتاعت انك هتقوليله ماممكن يرفض ويفضح الموضوع كله 

وممكن لو اتجوزها ممكن اقل مشكله بينهم
يقولها مش تنسي انا اخدتك ايه ودي طبعا هتكون صعبه 
يزلها بسبب الموضوع دا

وعندك حق في ان البنت هتكون عندها عقده من الرجل 

بس طبعا عجبني ردك وبحترمه 



​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

المغتصبة ضحية ليه تعمل عمليات وهى اص ضحية لجريمة بشعة 
افتكر انها لازم تصارحو لان حادثة زى ديه ممكن تأثر عليها بعد الجواز وهو ميبقاش عارف ليه او ايه السبب 
تصارحو ولو وافق وافق ولو رفض رفض هو حر 
بس انا اصلا ضد العمليات


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> المغتصبة ضحية ليه تعمل عمليات وهى اص ضحية لجريمة بشعة
> افتكر انها لازم تصارحو لان حادثة زى ديه ممكن تأثر عليها بعد الجواز وهو ميبقاش عارف ليه او ايه السبب
> تصارحو ولو وافق وافق ولو رفض رفض هو حر
> بس انا اصلا ضد العمليات




أممممممممممممممم ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تمام عندك حق
> بس اعترض لى نقطة
> _هاعيش تحت رحمته و عطفه._
> _ما تخليكى زيكى مثلاواكسب الرجل_
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> في الحته بتاعت انك هتقوليله ماممكن يرفض ويفضح الموضوع كله ​
> وممكن لو اتجوزها ممكن اقل مشكله بينهم
> يقولها مش تنسي انا اخدتك ايه ودي طبعا هتكون صعبه
> يزلها بسبب الموضوع دا​ منا  ده إلي قصدته ف كلا الحالتين
> ...


ربنا يحمي كل بنت من الذئاب دي 
مرسي ليكي ع السؤال و ع ردك


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> Samir poet قال:
> 
> 
> > تمام عندك حق
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > انااتفهم معاك تمام
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

ألا قولي يا سمير هو جون سينا  مات بجد ولا إشاعات بس


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ألا قولي يا سمير هو جون سينا  مات بجد ولا إشاعات بس


هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
يا ادى النيلة
هوالرجل داالنسوان
مفتونةبة ازاى
وامال انارحت فينا ابقى اسالى عليا
ههههههههههههههههههه
اة اة لسة عايش
ودى مجرد اشاعات
وسوفاحتمال كبير
بعد قليلسوف يظهرببث
مباشرمنموقع امريكا
على قناة سكى سبورت
تفضلى الرابط
من هنا وتحت امرك
http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/137671/1/watch-wwe-monday-night-raw.html


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

طيب افتحو موضوع جديد يابنات :t23:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2012)

كآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآبه لسه بتتكلمو في الاغتصاب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2012)

انجل تبرعي مره وحده في حياتك وافتحي موضوع


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

ما انا بقول يا هيفاء افتحو موضوع جديد 
يلا افتحى انتى :smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 أغسطس 2012)

مري لله عايزه موضوع اجتماعي او فني او سياسي امري وتدللي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههه
> يا ادى النيلة
> هوالرجل داالنسوان
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب الحمدلله إنها إشاعة
طبعا  جون سينا  و راندي أورتن  حبايب البنات هههههه
و ميرسي إنك طمنتني عليه هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب الحمدلله إنها إشاعة
> طبعا  جون سينا  و راندي أورتن  حبايب البنات هههههه
> و ميرسي إنك طمنتني عليه هههههه


سوف يظهر
من على هذا الرابط
هههههههههه
انتى نسيتى
الاسطورة
تريبل اتش
ملك الملوك على الخلبة
رجل يضحى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سوف يظهر
> من على هذا الرابط
> هههههههههه
> انتى نسيتى
> ...


لا إحنا بنشاجع الوسيمين بس
عندك دلبيرو دلريو  باتيستا 
 كدة يعني هههه


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا إحنا بنشاجع الوسيمين بس
> عندك دلبيرو دلريو  باتيستا
> كدة يعني هههه


يععععععععععععععع
اكرهم مووووووووووت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يععععععععععععععع
> اكرهم مووووووووووت


 ههههههههههه ألبرتو دلريو ده بيكسب بقدرة قادر بس عشان أنا بشجعه بس :act23:
غير كدة ولا يعرف حاجة عن الحلبة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

نفين هتيجي تطرودنا  بوظنا   الموضوع
يلا من هنا بقا


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه ألبرتو دلريو ده بيكسب بقدرة قادر بس عشان أنا بشجعه بس :act23:
> غير كدة ولا يعرف حاجة عن الحلبة


بتشجعى واحد مركهو
هههههههههههههه


lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفين هتيجي تطرودنا  بوظنا   الموضوع
> يلا من هنا بقا


لا تخافى سوف اقف واتحدها
لاتخافى
ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

إيه رأيكم يا بنات  ب الدكتور النفسي وللي بيروح يزوره عشان  مشكلة معينة
 و هل مرة زورتيه و ليه ..؟؟ 
و لو حسيتي بتعب نفسي هل  تروحي و تقولي إنك بتروحي ولا هتخبي
 لإننا عارفين  مجتمعنا و ناسو  طبعا و افكارهم....


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> إيه رأيكم يا بنات  ب الدكتور النفسي وللي بيروح يزوره عشان  مشكلة معينة
> و هل مرة زورتيه و ليه ..؟؟
> و لو حسيتي بتعب نفسي هل  تروحي و تقولي إنك بتروحي ولا هتخبي
> لإننا عارفين  مجتمعنا و ناسو  طبعا و افكارهم....


مش بعيد
الدكتور النفسينى
يزود التعب اكتر
يعنى على سيبل
المثال يعطى ادوية 
مهدئة لواحدعصبى نتيجة
مشكلةمعينة بى كدا هو هيتعب جسديا كمان
خصوص لو  الدكتورجمع 
الشخص المريض
قدام الاشخاص المكروهين لدية
...........الخ
مثلاماحدث معى
من فترات بسيطة
وقررات مرحلهوش تانى
ههههههههه


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> إيه رأيكم يا بنات  ب الدكتور النفسي وللي بيروح يزوره عشان  مشكلة معينة
> و هل مرة زورتيه و ليه ..؟؟
> و لو حسيتي بتعب نفسي هل  تروحي و تقولي إنك بتروحي ولا هتخبي
> لإننا عارفين  مجتمعنا و ناسو  طبعا و افكارهم....





بصى من وجهة نظرى انا مبحبش فكرة الدكتور النفسى لانى بحس انة بياخد مكان الله 
بمعنى انى هروح اقولة على اللى تعبنى واحكيلة على كل حاجة بصراحة بحكم انه هيساعدنى
وهو هيسمع كويس جداااا وفى الاخر هيدينى يا اما نصيحة او علاج يهدينى 
لو فكرتى فيها هتلاقى ان نفس الموضوع بيحصل مع الله بتحكيلة بصراحة . بتطلبى منة مساعدة . بتصلى بيهديكى . لكن فكرة انى اروح لدكتور عندى انا لا
لكن مش ببصلها بنظرة ان اللى يروحلة دا مجنون لا طبعا دا اسمة تخلف اللى يفكر بالطريقة دى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> مش بعيد
> الدكتور النفسينى
> يزود التعب اكتر
> يعنى على سيبل
> ...


كلامك صح يا سمير
ساعات بيزود التعب و ساعات بيديك حل خاطئ لأن مهما حكيتله مش مكانك
بس أنا في نقطة حبيت أعرف منها رأي البنات
الي هي البنت لو كانت تعبانة و مش لقيت حد تشكيله بعد ربنا طبعا و لجأت ل دكتور نفساني وو طبعا الدكتور ساعتها بيبقى فيه كل حاجة هي بتحتاجها ،،،حد يسمعها حد يطبطب عليها بكلامه يديها الحل يفهمها ف وقت  هي ما لاقية حد يفهمها
كل ده هيتحول ل عندها لي انجذاب ل دكتور ده و هتبقى مدمنة كلامه حتى لو مش مدمنته هو شخصيا
و هنا هتبقى مشكلة تانية و كبيرة ممكن تدمر اللي فاضل منها 
بجد الدكتور ده على قد ما فيه من إيجابيات على قد سلبياته أكتر
بنسبة للولاد حابة أعرف رأيهم
ماتروح مصطبتهم و  نزل السؤال هناك


----------



## Samir poet (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلامك صح يا سمير
> ساعات بيزود التعب و ساعات بيديك حل خاطئ لأن مهما حكيتله مش مكانك
> بس أنا في نقطة حبيت أعرف منها رأي البنات
> الي هي البنت لو كانت تعبانة و مش لقيت حد تشكيله بعد ربنا طبعا و لجأت ل دكتور نفساني وو طبعا الدكتور ساعتها بيبقى فيه كل حاجة هي بتحتاجها ،،،حد يسمعها حد يطبطب عليها بكلامه يديها الحل يفهمها ف وقت  هي ما لاقية حد يفهمها
> ...


تمام جداااااا
جداااااااااااا
هوهقولك الاول راى
الدكتورممكن
يعطى ادوية للتهدئة
ونصائح فقط
على مااظن
بنسبة للبنات ارجوكم بلاش ثم بلاش دكتور 
نفسانى هتتعبواكتر واكترررررررررر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> بصى من وجهة نظرى انا مبحبش فكرة الدكتور النفسى لانى بحس انة بياخد مكان الله
> بمعنى انى هروح اقولة على اللى تعبنى واحكيلة على كل حاجة بصراحة بحكم انه هيساعدنى
> وهو هيسمع كويس جداااا وفى الاخر هيدينى يا اما نصيحة او علاج يهدينى
> لو فكرتى فيها هتلاقى ان نفس الموضوع بيحصل مع الله بتحكيلة بصراحة . بتطلبى منة مساعدة . بتصلى بيهديكى . لكن فكرة انى اروح لدكتور عندى انا لا
> ...


بصي لو الي بيروحله بالفكرة الي إنتي بتقوليها دي فعندك حق
كن  أي واحد فينا ليه صديق أو حد قريب ليه بيحكيله بقصد إنو ياخد نصيحة
هل هنا نقول مش بيؤمن بربنا
بس تفكيرك حلو  و سلم جيدا


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بصي لو الي بيروحله بالفكرة الي إنتي بتقوليها دي فعندك حق
> كن  أي واحد فينا ليه صديق أو حد قريب ليه بيحكيله بقصد إنو ياخد نصيحة
> هل هنا نقول مش بيؤمن بربنا
> بس تفكيرك حلو  و سلم جيدا




لا انا مش قصدى كدا
كلنا لينا اصدقاء نحكيلهم وبناخد رايهم 
بس مجرد راى او مشورة 
بس فكرة انى اروح لواحد لانة عندة العلاج لحالتى النفسية  ولو مرحتلوش هتبقى حالتى صعبة هى دى اللى انا بقول عليها 
فهمتينى ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> لا انا مش قصدى كدا
> كلنا لينا اصدقاء نحكيلهم وبناخد رايهم
> بس مجرد راى او مشورة
> بس فكرة انى اروح لواحد لانة عندة العلاج لحالتى النفسية  ولو مرحتلوش هتبقى حالتى صعبة هى دى اللى انا بقول عليها
> ...


 مش عندو علاج
العلاج عبارة عن أدوية زائد نصائح مع المدة بتخفف عنك بس لكن الموضوع ف إيد ربنا
لكن زي ماقلتي إللي بيفكر بالطريقة إلي بتقوليها أكيد هنا غلطان و بعيد عن ربنا
و طبعا فاهمك


----------



## ponponayah (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش عندو علاج
> العلاج عبارة عن أدوية زائد نصائح مع المدة بتخفف عنك بس لكن الموضوع ف إيد ربنا
> لكن زي ماقلتي إللي بيفكر بالطريقة إلي بتقوليها أكيد هنا غلطان و بعيد عن ربنا
> و طبعا فاهمك




انا مش قصدى انه بعيد عن ربنا بصى انا مينفعش احكم على حد مهما كان
ومهما كانت تصرفاتة  حتى ولو كان ميعرفش يعنى اية ربنا انى اقول علية بعيد عن ربنا 
مقدرش اقول كدا
انا بتكلم عنى انا انى بحس ان اللى هقولة للدكتور هقولة لابويا السماوى  وهو كفيل بقى بالباقى 
اتمنى تكون وجهة نظرى وصلتك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> انا مش قصدى انه بعيد عن ربنا بصى انا مينفعش احكم على حد مهما كان
> ومهما كانت تصرفاتة  حتى ولو كان ميعرفش يعنى اية ربنا انى اقول علية بعيد عن ربنا
> مقدرش اقول كدا
> انا بتكلم عنى انا انى بحس ان اللى هقولة للدكتور هقولة لابويا السماوى  وهو كفيل بقى بالباقى
> ...


 وصلتني طبعا و بحترمها جدا و سليمة جد اا
ميرسي ل ردودك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ممم السؤال جميل جدا بتاع الدكتور النفسي ده . ولفت انتباهي في المصطبه الرجالي .. ومكنتش اعرف ان فيه مصطبه نسائي ده انا وماشيه كده خبط فيها ^^
وهنقل ردي اللي كتبتوا هناك هناااا 




*ممم *سؤالك قوووي جدا
واخد فتره كبيره بيدور في دماغي
ومن وجهه نظري المتواضعه 
اننا كلنا مرضي نفسيين
ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كده .
وفيه نقطه مهمه انت ذكرتها اللي هي <مجتماعنا وناسو >
وماادراك بناسو دول 
مش بيسيبوا حد في حالوا والحمد لله
وكل حاجه عندهم عيب وغلط ولالالالا ميصحش وقله ادب !

بس انا عن نفسي لو لقيت حالتي النفسيه محتاجه لدكتور نفساني هروح ومش هترددت ولو لحظه واحده ومش هخبي 
وهقول لاني مقتنعه وواثقه اني مش بعمل حاجه غلط لان ربنا خلق الداء والدواء ..
ولو كل الناس فكرت التفكير المتخلف بتاع المجتمع وناسو 
يبقي الدكاترا النفسيين يقعدوا في بيتهم احسن لان مش هيبقي فيه شغل .


وانا قريبا جدا هزور طبيب نفسي:thnk0001: ^^:smile01
*
*

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ممم السؤال جميل جدا بتاع الدكتور النفسي ده . ولفت انتباهي في المصطبه الرجالي .. ومكنتش اعرف ان فيه مصطبه نسائي ده انا وماشيه كده خبط فيها ^^
وهنقل ردي اللي كتبتوا هناك هناااا 




*ممم *سؤالك قوووي جدا
واخد فتره كبيره بيدور في دماغي
ومن وجهه نظري المتواضعه 
اننا كلنا مرضي نفسيين
ومحدش يقدر يقول غير كده .
وفيه نقطه مهمه انت ذكرتها اللي هي <مجتماعنا وناسو >
وماادراك بناسو دول 
مش بيسيبوا حد في حالوا والحمد لله
وكل حاجه عندهم عيب وغلط ولالالالا ميصحش وقله ادب !

بس انا عن نفسي لو لقيت حالتي النفسيه محتاجه لدكتور نفساني هروح ومش هترددت ولو لحظه واحده ومش هخبي 
وهقول لاني مقتنعه وواثقه اني مش بعمل حاجه غلط لان ربنا خلق الداء والدواء ..
ولو كل الناس فكرت التفكير المتخلف بتاع المجتمع وناسو 
يبقي الدكاترا النفسيين يقعدوا في بيتهم احسن لان مش هيبقي فيه شغل .


وانا قريبا جدا هزور طبيب نفسي:thnk0001: ^^:smile01
*
*

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

شوفوا بأة بالنسبة للدكتور النفسى 

مش عيب إن الانسان يعترف بإنه مريض نفسيا 

مش عيب خالص

المهم إن يبقى الدكتور قادر يعالجه 

أو على الأقل يبقى فيه تحسن

بس يا ترى إيه المرض اللى عنده 

إفرض مثلا مجنون بجد

يعنى أكيد محدش عايز يتجوز واحد مجنون ...........صح 

لازم قبل الارتباط يكون معروف نوع المرض 

وسواس 

وسواس قهرى

إكتئاب

إنفصام ذهنى

مجنون بجد

كدة 

و كمان لازم يتعرف نوع الادوية و تأثيرها عليه .............كدة يعنى 

يارب تفهمونى ...........يارب

أما بالنسبة لى 

هل أنا رحت لدكتور أمراض نفسية 

الحقيقة أيوة ؟؟؟

بس دا لأنى عندى مرض  إسمه MS و بالعربى مرض التصلب العصبى 

و الحل كان عند دكتور لعلاج الامراض العصبية

بصراحة أول ما عرفت إن علاجى عند دكتور المجانين 

إتضايقت أوى أوى:190vu: 

و قعدت أقول : أنا اللى بيضرب بى المثل فى الذكاء و الرزانة و  و  و و ...........حبة أنانية كدة 

أروح لدكتور المهابيل 

أهو دا اللى مش ممكن أبدا و لا ح أفكر فيه أبدا أبدا

بس روحت 

و بعدن قعدت معاه و كتب شوية أدوية جابوا أجلى 

و قال لى : على فكرة إنت روحك حلوة أوى 

قلت ( فى سرى يا دي النيلة الدكتور مجنون ):sami31:

بس إتضطريت أكمل عشان أخف


----------



## Critic (28 أغسطس 2012)

مين اللى اخترع حكاية ان الدكتور النفسى = دكتور مجانين !
محدش يستغرب اننا عالم تالت


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> مين اللى اخترع حكاية ان الدكتور النفسى = دكتور مجانين !
> محدش يستغرب اننا عالم تالت


*
عندنا فى مصر 

بس بجد لما دخلت العيادة لاقيت مدمنين و مكتئبين و عصبيين 

و ناس بتعيط ....ناس إتشلت من القهرة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

بره عيشين مع الدكترا النفسيه اقل مشكله بيروحو لدكتور نفسى... هنا الى بيبوصو لها نظره مش كويسه!!؟
 و لو عليا و لقتنى تعبانه نفسيا و محتاجه لدكتور اكييد هروح---
 بس انا  بقا عندى طبيب نفسى خاص  مفعوله سحرى..
 لدرجه ان ممكن يتقال عليا مجنو ههههههههه
و طبعا كلنا عرفينه مفيهاش كلام


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *عندنا فى مصر *
> 
> *بس بجد لما دخلت العيادة لاقيت مدمنين و مكتئبين و عصبيين *
> 
> *و ناس بتعيط ....ناس إتشلت من القهرة *


 عندك حق يا ايرو
 لإن الى بيروح فى مصر بيبقا إلى هما حالتهم  مصتعصيه---
 او بالغصب كدا  لحاله علاج معينه..
 غير كدا بيفضل يجى على نفسه لغايه لما يوصل لمرحله حرجه.


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 أغسطس 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> بصى من وجهة نظرى انا مبحبش فكرة الدكتور النفسى لانى بحس انة بياخد مكان الله
> بمعنى انى هروح اقولة على اللى تعبنى واحكيلة على كل حاجة بصراحة بحكم انه هيساعدنى
> وهو هيسمع كويس جداااا وفى الاخر هيدينى يا اما نصيحة او علاج يهدينى
> لو فكرتى فيها هتلاقى ان نفس الموضوع بيحصل مع الله بتحكيلة بصراحة . بتطلبى منة مساعدة . بتصلى بيهديكى . لكن فكرة انى اروح لدكتور عندى انا لا
> لكن مش ببصلها بنظرة ان اللى يروحلة دا مجنون لا طبعا دا اسمة تخلف اللى يفكر بالطريقة دى​




كلام جميل لكن السؤال الا يمكن ان يكون الطبيب النفسي هو تدبير من الرب..؟؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2012)

*الغريبه ان الكل دايماا يقول ان الطبيب النفسى زيه زى اى طبيب بتخصص تانى ومفيهاش حاجه اننا نروحله
والغريبه ان وقت اللزوم والحاجه نفس الكل دول بيقولوا يا خبرررر تروح لطبيب نفسى طيب والناس تقول ايه عليك انك اتجننت 
الظاهر كده والله اعلم ان الكل دول محتاجين فعلا لطبيب نفسى  ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> كلام جميل لكن السؤال الا يمكن ان يكون الطبيب النفسي هو تدبير من الرب..؟؟​


 
عند هضرتك حق .. فعلا ممكن يبقا الدكتور ده تدبير من الرب..
فكرتنى بقصه الراجل الى فى عماره كانت بتغرق من فيضان و كل شويه المايه تعلى و هو يصلى و يقول انا يا رب عندى ايمان بيك فوق الوصف و متئكد انك هتنقظنى ---عدى عليه ناس بعوامه مرضيش قال ربنا هو الى هينقظ.
عدى بعد شويه مركب و هو رفض بردو مستنى وواثق ان الرب هينقظو فى الهزيع الاخير... المايا وصلت على الاخر و وقف على السطح عدت عليه طياره هليكبتر-- يا سيدى إطلع مافيش فايده انا عارف إن ربنا هو هينقظنى..
و فى الاخر للاسف مات!!
سئل ربنا كدا بردو يا رب متنقظنيش و انا الى كنت كلى إيمان إنك هتنقظنى--الرب قال له انا بعت لك تلاته ينقظوك و انت مقبلتش إنقاظى !!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> مين اللى اخترع حكاية ان الدكتور النفسى = دكتور مجانين !


*أسماعيل يس :smile01*​


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

*انا جيييييييييييت :smile01

**موضوع الطبيب النفسى حلو اوى بس احنا فاهمين فيه حاجات غلط
**هو ايه الفرق بين المرض العضوى والمرض النفسى والمرض الروحى؟؟

**ليه لما يجيلنا دور برد او اى مرض ... نروح للدكتور فوراً
**ولكن لما نعانى من مشكله نفسيه منرحش ....!! 
**ونقول نروح لربنا ... 

**دة ربنا نفسه حاطط بينه وبينا اب كاهن او قسيس
**عشان لو حسيتى بمشكلة روحيه ... تروحيله تاخدى منه ارشاد وعلاج ... 

**يبقى وقفت على المشاكل النفسيه اللى ربنا هيعالجها بنفسه ..؟؟؟

**احنا بنخلط كتير بين علاقتنا بربنا ... ودور ربنا
**دور ربنا انه يوفقك فى علاجك .... نفسى عضوى روحى 
**انما مش انه يعالج لو مرحناش للدكتور

**يعنى ينفع يجيلى دور انفلونزا وسخونيه ومعرفش ايه
**واقول مش هروح لدكاتره ربنا هيشفينى ...؟؟؟

**اكيد لا طبعاً ...
**طيب اشمعنى لو عاني من مرض نفسى اقعد واقول ربنا يشفينى 

**وبعدين مش اى حاجة بتستدعى طبيب نفسى ... يعنى مش واجهتنا مشكله فا متضايقين حبه ... نقول محتاجين طبيب نفسى
**لا ... دى محتاجه شله مجنونه وحاجة ساقعه ومصاصات ... ومكان مفتوح ... هتلاقى نفسك بقيتى زى الفل 

**انما مريض الشك .. الوسواس .. البخل .. الانفصام .. مرض الاكتئاب ... على فكره فى فرق بين مرض الاكتئاب وحالة الاكتاب العامه اللى بتسود الشعب المصرى ...!!

**دى كلها حاجات ماتنفعش تتعالج غير بدكتور وادويه ... لان الحاله النفسيه غالباً بتتأثر بهرمونات بيفرزها جسم الانسان ... ممكن يبقى عندك خلل فى احدى الهرمونات دى ... ولازم تتعالج ... 

**يعنى الدكتور النفسى لا بتاع المجانين .. ولا ربنا اللى بيعالج الامراض النفسيه ....

بس مش معنى كلامى ان ربنا مش بيدي سلام واشباع نقص .. بس دة ملوش علاقه بالامراض النفسيه اللى ذكرت امثله منها فوق .. عشان محدش يفهمنى غلط ويقولى معنى كدة ان ربنا ملوش دعوه 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

شايفين الموضوع عند المصطبه الرجالى--" البوشه الحنك" بين الخطاب--مش انا لما جيت اكلمكم عن السلام بالبوس بين الصديقات البنات و بوس  الاطفال حسستونى انى اتكلمت فى  حاجه مش كويسه و كل واحد قعد يقول الرقابه و هنطير و بتاع...

 خلينا احنا فى الدكاترا النفسيه و هما فى البوش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *خلينا احنا فى الدكاترا النفسيه و هما فى البوش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*كل واحد وحسب " علامه " بقى ...*
*وهو أنتوا رحتوا للدكاترة النفساويين من شوية ؟:smile01*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل واحد وحسب " علامه " بقى ...*
> *وهو أنتوا رحتوا للدكاترة النفساويين من شوية ؟:smile01*



و إيه الى دخل العلام فى البوش؟
و مين انتو دول الى بتتكلم عنهم؟؟ 
من انت؟


مش قاصدى اقوم حد عليك طبعا يا عبود :smile01


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

*تعالى نتناقش فى موضوع مطروح عند مصطبه الشوباب اللى جنبنا* :smile01
* ان الخطيب والخطيبه او اتنين حبيبه *
* ممكن اعوذ بالله كدة ... يبوسوا بعض *:bud:

* احنا اتناقشنا قبل كدة فى الحدود بين المخطوبين*
* ولكن تخيلى معايا لو خطيبك كان بيتعدى حدوده معاكى *
* هى ايه اصلاً حدوده ...*
* يمسك ايدك **عشان يعديكى * :t23:

* ولا يحط ايده على كتفك *

* طيب لو طلب منك ان يبوسك مثلاً :act23:.. 
رد فعلك هيكون شكله ايه*
* وايه انطباعك عنه ... 
هل معنى كدة انه شخصيه مش كويسه لانه ميقبلش 
ان اخته خطيبها يطلب منها كدة .. ولا دة عاتيييي :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

معتقدش انه خطيب ممكن يسئل خطيبته ممكن بوسه هههههههههه
اعتقد الحجات دى تيجى خطف--- هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس كلام جد اعتقد الموضوع ده هيختلف على حسب بيئه الشخص و ثقافته!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *معتقدش انه خطيب ممكن يسئل خطيبته ممكن بوسه هههههههههه*





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اعتقد الحجات دى تيجى خطف--- هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كله سخن على البوس .........*
*يخرب بيتك ياعبود على بيت أفكارك *


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> معتقدش انه خطيب ممكن يسئل خطيبته ممكن بوسه هههههههههه
> اعتقد الحجات دى تيجى خطف--- هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*كماااااااااااان .. هار اسوح*
*المشكله انه لو خطفها انا كمان هخطفه قلم ... 
ينام يحلم بيييييه* :smile01

*لا بجد .. لو طلبها لو خطفها ... المفروض رد فعل البنت يبقى ايه  *​


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *كله سخن على البوس .........*
> *يخرب بيتك ياعبود على بيت أفكارك *


*انت فتحت عنينا على حاجات لسه بدرى علييييييها :smile01*
*هنتفصل كلنا بجرة قلم واحده انشالله :act23:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا بجد .. لو طلبها لو خطفها ... المفروض رد فعل البنت يبقى ايه *​


 *عيل غشيم مين دة اللى هيقولها هاتى بوسة ؟؟؟*
*والحاجات تيى لو خطف مالهاش طعم ...:smile01*
*تبقى شوربة نابت *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت فتحت عنينا على حاجات لسه بدرى علييييييها :smile01*​
> *هنتفصل كلنا بجرة قلم واحده انشالله :act23:*​


*لية ؟؟*
*مش الحاجات دى بتشوفوها فى الأفلام ...حتى الأبيض والأسود القديمة ؟؟*
*وماميبقوش مخطوبين كمان ...مجرد حبيبة ...!!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *كماااااااااااان .. هار اسوح*​
> 
> *المشكله انه لو خطفها انا كمان هخطفه قلم ... *
> *ينام يحلم بيييييه* :smile01​
> *لا بجد .. لو طلبها لو خطفها ... المفروض رد فعل البنت يبقى ايه *​


 
لو طلبها هتعيش فى الدور -- لو خطافها حل من الاتنين :
1- يا تنزل بدهر ايدها ضربه سيف يد قاتله على دراعه هههههههههههههههههههه
عشان يقول لها ضرب الحبيب ذى اكل الذبيب هههههههههههه:act23:
يا إما تدوخ و تقول له -- كومااااان ااااااااممممممممممه:t4: هههههههههههههههههههه
شكل جرت القلم هتخدنى انا اول واحده فيكوووووو


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عيل غشيم مين دة اللى هيقولها هاتى بوسة ؟؟؟*
> *والحاجات تيى لو خطف مالهاش طعم ...:smile01*
> *تبقى شوربة نابت *


*عبووووووووووووود :act19:*
*على مصطبتك دور علطول :act23:*
*ومتسألنيش ايه دور دى عشان معرفهاش :thnk0001:*
*بس تقريباً بتاعت للخلف دوررررر *

*سيب البنات تعبر عن نفسها براحتها :smile01*​


----------



## white.angel (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لية ؟؟*
> *مش الحاجات دى بتشوفوها فى الأفلام ...حتى الأبيض والأسود القديمة ؟؟*
> *وماميبقوش مخطوبين كمان ...مجرد حبيبة ...!!*


*افلام ايه استر علينا يا عبود*
*انا والاخت حبوا لحد اول امبارح *
*كنا بنتكلم فى كارتون كابتن ماجد* :giveup:
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*اعترفى يا حبوا وماتتكسفيش :smile01*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

_*



عيل غشيم مين دة اللى هيقولها هاتى بوسة ؟؟؟
والحاجات تيى لو خطف مالهاش طعم ...:smile01
تبقى شوربة نابت

أنقر للتوسيع...

*__* هى لو مش استئذان و لو مش خطف هياخدها اذاى يعنى!!! *_


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *افلام ايه استر علينا يا عبود*
> *انا والاخت حبوا لحد اول امبارح *
> *كنا بنتكلم فى كارتون كابتن ماجد* :giveup:
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اعترفى يا حبوا وماتتكسفيش :smile01*​


 اعترف ايوا اننا اتكلمنا على كبتن ماجد و اعوانه  مثل ماذن الى كان عنده القلب و اخته الى طلبت من ماجد يخلى مازن يكسب و الجون الى كان بيجى فى 5 حلقات و الناس الى كانت تطير فى الجو قدام الجون ههههههههههههههههههههههههه إذاهر مكنش فيه جازبيه ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2012)

*يعنى الطم ؟؟
اشوف فيكوا يومين ياللى فى بالى 
حلوووووووو خالص الموضوع الجديد ده 
ماله بقى كابتن ماجد يلا كملوا حكايته *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> _*هى لو مش استئذان و لو مش خطف هياخدها اذاى يعنى!!! *_


*بتبقى مشاعر بين الأتنين ...متبادلة*
*مالهاش ترتيب ولا سبق أصرار ولا خطة ولا اى حاجة *
*بتيجى كدة فى وقتها وفى مشاعرها *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى الطم ؟؟*
> *اشوف فيكوا يومين ياللى فى بالى*
> *حلوووووووو خالص الموضوع الجديد ده *


*يا أستاذة هما اللى تلصصوا على مصطبتنا وسرقوا الفكرة ونقلوها*
*واذا حضر عبوود *
*بَطُل التيمُم ...:smile01*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى الطم ؟؟*
> *اشوف فيكوا يومين ياللى فى بالى *
> *حلوووووووو خالص الموضوع الجديد ده *
> *ماله بقى كابتن ماجد يلا كملوا حكايته *


كابتن ماجد بئا يا دونا كان عنده قدرات خارقه على الطيران و كان كل ما يتعور يقعد يطلع شعاع و شرار من كتافه او ركبته يعنى منطقه الإصابه - ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أستاذة هما اللى تلصصوا على مصطبتنا وسرقوا الفكرة ونقلوها*
> *واذا حضر عبوود *
> *بَطُل التيمُم ...:smile01*



*لا فعلا مالهمش حق خالص  :thnk0001:
 شكلى لازم افرض حظر التجول فى شارع المصاطب وانزل بالامن المركزى يحوط القسم :act19:*


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

تؤتؤ تؤ تؤ ايه المواضيع اللى بتتكلمو فيها ديه ؟:act19: استغفر الله العظيم 
 ديه اخرة تربيتى فيكو ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

انا هقول رأيى فى الموضوع الحلو اللى انتو فاتحينو ده :smile01

انا ضد اى حاجة تحصل بين المخطوبين ايام الخطوبة انا ضدها تماما معرفش ده مبدأى وديه طريقة تربيتى احس ان الحكاية ديه واى تجاوز او تعدى بيحصل فى الخطوبة غلط جدا ومش مقبول 
لسبب كمان انو الحاجات ديه بتبتدى بسيطة لكن مع الوقت خصوصا لو فترة الخطوبة طولت الموضوع بيخرج عن سيطرتهم لان مع الوقت مش هيكتفو بالحاجات البسيطة وهيبقى عايزين اكتر واكتر فممكن الموضوع يبتدى بحاجة بسيطة وينتهى بمصيبة كبيرة 
فسورى انا ضد التجاوزات ديه تحت اى بند فيها ايه لما يستنو لحد الجواز يعنى ؟طبعا ده رأيى ومبدأى انا بس كل واحد بعد كده حر مع نفسو لكن انا شوف ان لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت وكل حاجة حلوة فى وقتها مش قبل وقتها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بتبقى مشاعر بين الأتنين ...متبادلة*
> *مالهاش ترتيب ولا سبق أصرار ولا خطة ولا اى حاجة *
> *بتيجى كدة فى وقتها وفى مشاعرها *



*الرومانسى وصل:mus13:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> شوفوا بأة بالنسبة للدكتور النفسى
> 
> مش عيب إن الانسان يعترف بإنه مريض نفسيا
> 
> ...


 
 ههههههههههه
ضحكتني
بس دكتور نفساني وإنتي عندك مرض أعصاب  مش معناتو ان دكتور مهابيل عا قولك  ههههه
شفتي إحنا بنهول الموضوع الذي  هههههه
 و الحمدلله إنك خفيتي


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

الدكتور النفسى ايه المشكلة فيه ؟؟؟؟ ليه عيب ؟ لما بنكون تبانين بنروح دكتور ولما تكون نفسيتنا تعبانة نروح لدكتور نفسى على الاقل نعرف نفضفض لحد هيسمع وبس من غير ما يعقد يدينا محاضرات ووعظات زى باقى الناس ومن غير ادانة 
انا شخصيا فى فترة فكرت اروح لدكتور نفسى لانى كنت مكتئبة من شوية احداث بتحصل فى حياتى 
ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

يا نهار  أبيض عليكم يا بنات
يوم ماتسرقو موضع تسرقوا موضوع فاشل كدة
و هي الناس مستعجلة على إيه بكرة يتجوزو و يزهقو من البوس ده
بس نصيحة يا بنات 
سواء حصل أو مش حصل البنت المخطوبة بتاخدكلام  ع إنها عاملة و عاملة
عمايل..لو اتفكت خطوبتها 
يبقى أي فرصة  اخطفوا فيها أي حاجة هههههه
يعني حلال عليهم و حرام عليكم 
يلا كلكم قدامي عا دكاترة نفسيين أهون من موضوعكم ده 
جاتكم خيبة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الدكتور النفسى ايه المشكلة فيه ؟؟؟؟ ليه عيب ؟ لما بنكون تبانين بنروح دكتور ولما تكون نفسيتنا تعبانة نروح لدكتور نفسى على الاقل نعرف نفضفض لحد هيسمع وبس من غير ما يعقد يدينا محاضرات ووعظات زى باقى الناس ومن غير ادانة
> انا شخصيا فى فترة فكرت اروح لدكتور نفسى لانى كنت مكتئبة من شوية احداث بتحصل فى حياتى
> ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟؟


وجهة نظر سليمة


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا نهار  أبيض عليكم يا بنات
> يوم ماتسرقو موضع تسرقوا موضوع فاشل كدة
> و هي الناس مستعجلة على إيه بكرة يتجوزو و يزهقو من البوس ده
> بس نصيحة يا بنات
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه ضحكتينى مش مصدقة اللى انتى بتقوليه 
ياجمال نصايحك ياشيخة :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههههههه ضحكتينى مش مصدقة اللى انتى بتقوليه
> ياجمال نصايحك ياشيخة :smile01:smile01:smile01


 ههههههههه
اعملهم إيه يعني :smile01
هما سرقو موضوع كيدا


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

حد يفهمنى هو آلموضوع أيهـ*
:t23:

* 

*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> حد يفهمنى هو آلموضوع أيهـ​*:t23:*​
> 
> ...


 
بصى هو محدش فاهم شوية يتكلمو عن ال kissing بين المخطوبين وشية يتكلمو عن الدكتور النفسى 
تقريبا الموضوعين ليهم علاقة ببعض :smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصى هو محدش فاهم شوية يتكلمو عن ال kissing بين المخطوبين وشية يتكلمو عن الدكتور النفسى
> تقريبا الموضوعين ليهم علاقة ببعض :smile01



*kissing* وبين آلمخطوبين 
هى وصلت لكدهـ :smile01

أمممم 
لآ طبعاً آلموضوع شآرح نفسهـ
آى حآجة من دى بتحل بآلربآط آلمقدس " *آلزوآج *" وبس
مش بدبلتين ولآ جبنيوت ولآ غيرهـ  ..



أمآ* آللجوء لـ آلطجبيب آلنفسى فـ شئ طبيعى جداً*
آلإنسآن مكون من جسد وروح ونفس
لمآ بيمرض بمرض جسمآنى بيروح لطبيب متخصص
ولمآ بيحصلهـ خلل روحى بيروح لأب أعترآفهـ أو مرشد روحى
وبآلمثل
لو نفسياً محتآج معونهـ أو دعم يروح لطبيب نفسى

*بسيطة*
:t23:




*.،*

​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

ده نفس رأيى ياسيكرت مش ينفع نتفق كده على طول الخط :smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ده نفس رأيى ياسيكرت مش ينفع نتفق كده على طول الخط :smile01


هههههههههـ
وأضح إحنآ محتآجين معونة خآرجية :smile01
مآتيجى نروح لدكتور نفسى :smile01



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههههـ
> 
> وأضح إحنآ محتآجين معونة خآرجية :smile01
> مآتيجى نروح لدكتور نفسى :smile01​
> ...


 
ههههههه شكلنا كده لان الموضوع كده بقى صعب :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> حد يفهمنى هو آلموضوع أيهـ​*:t23:*​
> 
> ...


_ع حسب سنك نقولك ع الموضوع
لو سنك  فوق  18  نقولك لو أقل ما ينفع _
_  يبقى تعالي نلعب استغمايه أنا وإنتي أحسن _


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _ع حسب سنك نقولك ع الموضوع
> لو سنك  فوق  18  نقولك لو أقل ما ينفع _
> _  يبقى تعالي نلعب استغمايه أنا وإنتي أحسن _



للدرجآدى* آلموضوع حرج*
آهآ مطآبقة للشروط وفوق آلسن ومعآيآ شهآدة حسن سير وسلوكـ كمآن ... *أنفع* *؟* :smile01
 
*.،*​

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

:36_22_25:


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

بصوا بقي نبعد شويه عن الحوارات والمناقشات

ايه رايكم نفتكر ذكريات الدراسه شويه

اللي ليها موقف مع مدرس او مدرسه او صديقه او صديق
تحكي 

ونغير نمط الموضوع فتره

بعد موضوع السرقه دي من المصطبه المجاوره
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> للدرجآدى* آلموضوع حرج*​آهآ مطآبقة للشروط وفوق آلسن ومعآيآ شهآدة حسن سير وسلوكـ كمآن ... *أنفع* *؟* :smile01​​​
> 
> *.،*​


ههههههههه 
طب بلاش بذات عشان شهادة حسن السيرة وال سلوك دي إلي معاكي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ضحكتني
> بس دكتور نفساني وإنتي عندك مرض أعصاب  مش معناتو ان دكتور مهابيل عا قولك  ههههه
> شفتي إحنا بنهول الموضوع الذي  هههههه
> و الحمدلله إنك خفيتي



ما هو دكتور نفسية و عصبية 

و قال إيه عصبية يعنى أعصاب بقدرة قادر

و مين قال إنى خفيت 


دا الحالة ج


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> :36_22_25:


 يا هلا
نورتي موضوعك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بصوا بقي نبعد شويه عن الحوارات والمناقشات
> 
> ايه رايكم نفتكر *ذكريات الدراسه* شويه
> 
> ...


*ودى مش سرقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنده على ( توين ) ؟؟؟*
*أفلستم ....*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ودى مش سرقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أنده على ( توين ) ؟؟؟*
> *أفلستم ....*



هو انت ايه الي بيجيبك مصطبتنا بتيجي تمشي ايديك مثلا:t39:

حلوة فوكيرة موضوع المدرسه ده 
ده انا عندي كرتونه ذكريااااااات انما ايه مسخررره
هروح افتح الكرتونه واجيلك
قصدي هفتكر واجيلك :thnk0001:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو انت ايه الي بيجيبك مصطبتنا بتيجي تمشي ايديك مثلا:t39:
> 
> :thnk0001:


*ياسلاااااام ؟؟!!!*
*روحى شوفى المصطبة الرجالى هتلاقى نصكوا جواها وبتسرقوا مواضيعكم منها كمان *
*بتاع الدراسة مسروق من موضوعى طازة حالا *


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياسلاااااام ؟؟!!!*
> *روحى شوفى المصطبة الرجالى هتلاقى نصكوا جواها وبتسرقوا مواضيعكم منها كمان *
> *بتاع الدراسة مسروق من موضوعى طازة حالا *


على فكرة آلموضوع آلطآزهـ عن آلذكريآت آلكئيبة آللى بتتحول مش كئيبة
*مش عن آلمدرسة* :t23:

وأنآ شآهد مع نيفين 
ومستعدهـ أروح معآكم آلقسم >>* بهدى آلنفوس* :smile01

 
 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ودى مش سرقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *أنده على ( توين ) ؟؟؟*
> *أفلستم ....*





لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا بقي
دي مش سرقه دي اقتباس ليس الا
يعني انا لاقيت الموضوع اتحول من الكأبه لذكريات
اقترحت هناك الذكريات
وجيت اقترحته هنا كمان

مجرد اقباس برئ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

*يعنى إنتوا ما عجبكمش موضوع غشاء البكارى و عجبكوا أوى موضوع البوس

الله يكسفكوا*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

ماهو عشان مصطبتكم فاشلة يا عبود
 والموضوع مابياخدش حقو هناك بنجيبو هنا نحلله:smile01
و ياخد حقو متلت  في الرغي يا فاشلين:mus13:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إنتوا ما عجبكمش موضوع غشاء البكارى و عجبكوا أوى موضوع البوس*
> 
> *الله يكسفكوا*


 هههههههههههههه
في رد عندي بس بلعته هههههههه
ضحكتني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> في رد عندي بس بلعته هههههههه
> ضحكتني



*ما هو إنتى كتبتيه فى التقييم :3:

*


----------



## white.angel (29 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو إنتى كتبتيه فى التقييم :3:
> 
> *


*يا بنتى عملنالك مصطبه مخصوووووص **30:*
*ومش لاقيين مواضيع ليها :11azy:*
*روحى هناك محتاجينك :crazy_pil*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

هو ليه الحياة فيها مرض؟ ليه الواحد مضطر يعيش علشان يشوف الناس اللى بيحبهم عيانيين وهو مش عارف يعمل حاجة ؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هو ليه الحياة فيها مرض؟ ليه الواحد مضطر يعيش علشان يشوف الناس اللى بيحبهم عيانيين وهو مش عارف يعمل حاجة ؟


المرض اختبار ومصفاة تقوى وتنقى الانسان 
مطر يعيش علشان متمتش انت والاخر يتعب بسبب موتك
فكرت كثيرا فى فكرة الموت قبل اناس احبهم ولكن قالت لى زميله
الافضل ان يموت من تحبهم قبلك لكى لا يتاثرون بفراقكك ,تاثر انت وتحمل انت


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسى على كلامك ياسرجيوس هى كانت فضفضة معرفتش احطها فين


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

نفتح موضوع بدل الكأبة ديه 
يلا يابنات كلمونى عن حب المراهقة وانتى مراهقة مين اول شخص حبيتيه ؟ مش لازم تكونى قولتيلو ممكن بينك وبين نفسك يعنى 
ابن الجيران ؟ واحد معاكى فى المدرسة ؟ فى المدرسة اللى جنبكو ؟ 
وتقولى حبتيه ليه ؟ وعملتى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟30:30:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> نفتح موضوع بدل الكأبة ديه
> يلا يابنات كلمونى عن حب المراهقة وانتى مراهقة مين اول شخص حبيتيه ؟ مش لازم تكونى قولتيلو ممكن بينك وبين نفسك يعنى
> ابن الجيران ؟ واحد معاكى فى المدرسة ؟ فى المدرسة اللى جنبكو ؟
> وتقولى حبتيه ليه ؟ وعملتى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟30:30:



هو مش كان حب كان اعجاب فقط
كان زميلي في الفصل 
اهتمامه بيا شدني 
كان بيخاف عليا مووت 
واهتمامه فأعجبت بيه
كان نظرات فقط مش عدت المرحله دي

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

*لالالالالالالالالا بلاش نوم الله يخليكم دة انا كل ما بزهق بدخل هنا عشان اضحك .. اكسبو فيا ثواب و ارغو :99:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (29 أغسطس 2012)

سلامو عليكو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا بلاش نوم الله يخليكم دة انا كل ما بزهق بدخل هنا عشان اضحك .. اكسبو فيا ثواب و ارغو :99:*





مش عارفه البنات فين 
!!
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> سلامو عليكو




وعليكوا 
منورين 30:


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههه
متابع
احلى مصطبى مصطبه النساء


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2012)

ايه يا بناويت فينكم ساكتين ليه ومش بترغوا افتحولنا اى موضوع نرغى فيه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش عارفه البنات فين
> !!
> ​



*اتصرفى و هاتيهم انا واحدة عندها كبت و تقترب على مشارف الاكتئاب .... سلووووونى :closedeye*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههه
> متابع
> احلى مصطبى مصطبه النساء



ههههههههههههه
من المعارضين 
امشي ياوله :99:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه يا بناويت فينكم ساكتين ليه ومش بترغوا افتحولنا اى موضوع نرغى فيه​



نفتح موضوع
ايه رأيكم في الولد الجمييل
ممكن نعجب بيه طيب ممكن نحبه او نرتبط بيه ؟؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اتصرفى و هاتيهم انا واحدة عندها كبت و تقترب على مشارف الاكتئاب .... سلووووونى :closedeye*




ليه بس كدا حببتي ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2012)

حلوالموضوع ده بصى اى حد حلو بيلفت النظر سواء بنت او ولد لكن انا من رايى 
ممكن يلفت نظرى ولد  حلو لكن مش كل حاجة الجمال ممكن يكون حلو لكن كشخص مش كويس ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نفتح موضوع
> ايه رأيكم في الولد الجمييل
> ممكن نعجب بيه طيب ممكن نحبه او نرتبط بيه ؟؟
> ​



*لا نبوسه و ننحطه على جنب :t30: 
لا عادى بيتحبو و بيتربطو و كل حاجة طبيعيين صدقينى و ان كان بعضهم مغرور شوية ( او شويتين ) و ان كنت مبحبش الولد الجميل الا من باب التهريج و الهزار ليس إلا .. لكن مش بيفرق معايا كتير بصراحة *


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

اية الكوسة دى
ياجدعان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حلوالموضوع ده بصى اى حد حلو بيلفت النظر سواء بنت او ولد لكن انا من رايى
> ممكن يلفت نظرى ولد  حلو لكن مش كل حاجة الجمال ممكن يكون حلو لكن كشخص مش كويس ​



اه فعلا كلامك 
فعلا في ناس بتكون حلوه لكن شخصيتهم مش كويسه
ومغرورين 
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> من المعارضين
> امشي ياوله :99:
> ​


هههههههههههههه
فيه حاجة يا اخ


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا نبوسه و ننحطه على جنب :t30:
> لا عادى بيتحبو و بيتربطو و كل حاجة طبيعيين صدقينى و ان كان بعضهم مغرور شوية ( او شويتين ) و ان كنت مبحبش الولد الجميل الا من باب التهريج و الهزار ليس إلا .. لكن مش بيفرق معايا كتير بصراحة *



هههههههههه

اممممممممممم


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2012)

بصى انا   بقا اغير راى لو كان شبه مهند كدا وبرومانسيته وحبه لنور 
ههههههههههههه
بس انا خلاص ادوزت وخلاص راحت عليا ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

يلا عالله وكبر 
اححتلال رجالى للموضوع
هههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> فيه حاجة يا اخ



هههههههههههههه
يالهووي انا بتهان في ارضي ياناس :closedeye

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصى انا   بقا اغير راى لو كان شبه مهند كدا وبرومانسيته وحبه لنور
> ههههههههههههه
> بس انا خلاص ادوزت وخلاص راحت عليا ​



ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه

تعرفي ان مش بحب خااااااالص مهند دا :smil8:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اية الكوسة دى
> ياجدعان





سرجيوُس قال:


> يلا عالله وكبر
> اححتلال رجالى للموضوع
> هههههههههه




هههههههههههههه
هش هش  من هنا :t30:

الكلمه دي اتقالت ليا امبارح وعايزه اخلصها هههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> تعرفي ان مش بحب خااااااالص مهند دا :smil8:
> ​



تعرفي عندك حق 
انا فعلا مش بحبه خالص
ساعات بيفكرني بالطمطمايه المفعصه
وساعات تانيه بيفكرني بالبيضه المسلوقه 

هو مفيش بجد  غير كريم يؤبرني :99:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تعرفي عندك حق
> انا فعلا مش بحبه خالص
> ساعات بيفكرني بالطمطمايه المفعصه
> وساعات تانيه بيفكرني بالبيضه المسلوقه
> ...



ههههههههه تصدقي صح هههه
الولد مهند دا تحسي كدا فافي هههههه
كريم دا عسل
بس بحب اسمر 
ومراد 

​


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> هش هش  من هنا :t30:
> 
> الكلمه دي اتقالت ليا امبارح وعايزه اخلصها هههههه
> ​


ههههههههههه
انتى بتكلمى بط عراقى يابتى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

*انا قولت ارغو مش اتخانقو *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انتى بتكلمى بط عراقى يابتى



هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا قولت ارغو مش اتخانقو *




ههههههه
طيب انزلي بسؤال ؟
​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

ياسلام ؟ وانا قاعدة قرطاس انا هنا ؟ :99:
انا مش فتحت موضوع يابنت انتى وهى 
والشقاوة الحلوة ديه داخلة تقول مش بتتكلمو ليه ؟ ما انا فتحت موضوع مبترديش عليه ليه ياست الدكتورة ( صدقينى يابنتى هيجى يوم وتندمى على اللقب ده ) مش عايزة اعقدك بس 30:30:


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

> *انا قولت ارغو مش اتخانقو *


انا جاى تخانق بصراحة لان الرجال قومون واقوى هع




+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههه
> طيب انزلي بسؤال ؟
> ​


مفيش اسئلة والمصطبة هتنام من المغرب
هههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياسلام ؟ وانا قاعدة قرطاس انا هنا ؟ :99:
> انا مش فتحت موضوع يابنت انتى وهى
> والشقاوة الحلوة ديه داخلة تقول مش بتتكلمو ليه ؟ ما انا فتحت موضوع مبترديش عليه ليه ياست الدكتورة ( صدقينى يابنتى هيجى يوم وتندمى على اللقب ده ) مش عايزة اعقدك بس 30:30:


علشان تعرفى ان بنات جنسك مش مهتمين ببنت جنسهم
خليكى معانا فالمصطبة الرجالى
هههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> علشان تعرفى ان بنات جنسك مش مهتمين ببنت جنسهم
> خليكى معانا فالمصطبة الرجالى
> هههههههههههه


 

عاجبكو كده يابنات شمتو الاعداء فينا :99:
ما هو انتو بتطردونا من هناك نعمل ايه ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انا جاى تخانق بصراحة لان الرجال قومون واقوى هع
> 
> 
> 
> ...





سرجيوُس قال:


> علشان تعرفى ان بنات جنسك مش مهتمين ببنت جنسهم
> خليكى معانا فالمصطبة الرجالى
> هههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههههههه
اييييييييه انت جاي تهدي النفوس ولاايه نظامك انهارده

انا رديت علي سؤال انجيل :t30:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه تصدقي صح هههه
> الولد مهند دا تحسي كدا فافي هههههه
> كريم دا عسل
> بس بحب اسمر
> ...



اشطات عليكي انتي متابعه اهوو
انا حاليا بتفرج بقي علي " امين " موز اخر خمناشر حاجه كده


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عاجبكو كده يابنات شمتو الاعداء فينا :99:
> ما هو انتو بتطردونا من هناك نعمل ايه ؟




هههههههه
لالا حببتي انا رديت عليكي ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

> عاجبكو كده يابنات شمتو الاعداء فينا :99:
> ما هو انتو بتطردونا من هناك نعمل ايه ؟


اعداء ايه بقى دا انا بدافع عنك ابقى عدو ازاى
تعالى المصطبة ويبقى حد يكلمك كدة يا غاليه
ولو مش عجباكى المصطبة دى نعملولك واحدة تانية5ستار



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اييييييييه انت جاي تهدي النفوس ولاايه نظامك انهارده
> 
> انا رديت علي سؤال انجيل :t30:
> ​


حاجة زى كدة
ههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اشطات عليكي انتي متابعه اهوو
> انا حاليا بتفرج بقي علي " امين " موز اخر خمناشر حاجه كده



ههههههههه
لالسه مش نعرفه دا 
ليكي في الهندي :99:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> حاجة زى كدة
> ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اشطات عليكي انتي متابعه اهوو
> انا حاليا بتفرج بقي علي " امين " موز اخر خمناشر حاجه كد
> مين امين ده والنحمة ما اعرفوا​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههه
> طيب انزلي بسؤال ؟
> ​



*استنى سمعت ان فيه حد قال سؤال نجاوب الاول *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياسلام ؟ وانا قاعدة قرطاس انا هنا ؟ :99:
> انا مش فتحت موضوع يابنت انتى وهى
> والشقاوة الحلوة ديه داخلة تقول مش بتتكلمو ليه ؟ ما انا فتحت موضوع مبترديش عليه ليه ياست الدكتورة ( صدقينى يابنتى هيجى يوم وتندمى على اللقب ده ) مش عايزة اعقدك بس 30:30:



*و غلاوتك عندى يا دوك ندمانة عليه من دلوقتى ابوس رجلك متفكرنيييييييييييش انا همتحن السبت الجاى و قربت اتعصر انزل معلومات صغيرة :heat: و لسة هفضل فى الذل دة لحد شهر 10 

فين السؤال و انا اجاوب على طول انا اقدر اتاخر عليك يا قمر  :smi411:*



سرجيوُس قال:


> انا جاى تخانق بصراحة لان الرجال قومون واقوى هع
> 
> مفيش اسئلة والمصطبة هتنام من المغرب
> هههههههه



*بص يا استاذنا .. انا اول مرة اشوفك و فى الغالب انت متعرفنيش و دة من حسن حظك ... قوامون قاعدون دة مش هنا ... هنا البنات هى الحكومة و اللى مش عاجبه يورينى اللى عنده :smil8: *



سرجيوُس قال:


> علشان تعرفى ان بنات جنسك مش مهتمين ببنت جنسهم
> خليكى معانا فالمصطبة الرجالى
> هههههههههههه



*ااااااااة انت جاى تولعها ؟؟؟؟؟ لالا مبيجيبش معانا الكلام دة حضرتك خالص .. كان غيرك اشطر ملقيتش غيرى انا و انجل و تيجى بينا .. هتخسر كتير :t30:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> اعداء ايه بقى دا انا بدافع عنك ابقى عدو ازاى
> تعالى المصطبة ويبقى حد يكلمك كدة يا غاليه
> ولو مش عجباكى المصطبة دى نعملولك واحدة تانية5ستار



*دة بيصطاد فى المية العكرة تقريبا :99: *


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

> *بص يا استاذنا .. انا اول مرة اشوفك و فى الغالب انت متعرفنيش و دة من حسن حظك ... قوامون قاعدون دة مش هنا ... هنا البنات هى الحكومة و اللى مش عاجبه يورينى اللى عنده :smil8: *


خوفتينى


> *ااااااااة انت جاى تولعها ؟؟؟؟؟ لالا مبيجيبش معانا الكلام دة حضرتك خالص .. كان غيرك اشطر ملقيتش غيرى انا و انجل و تيجى بينا .. هتخسر كتير :t30:*


الكلام دا مش بيجيب معايا وش خالص
ههههههه
وهتندمى عليه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> نفتح موضوع بدل الكأبة ديه
> يلا يابنات كلمونى عن حب المراهقة وانتى مراهقة مين اول شخص حبيتيه ؟ مش لازم تكونى قولتيلو ممكن بينك وبين نفسك يعنى
> ابن الجيران ؟ واحد معاكى فى المدرسة ؟ فى المدرسة اللى جنبكو ؟
> وتقولى حبتيه ليه ؟ وعملتى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟30:30:



*اوبس ايه الاحراج دة .. انا معيشتش مراهقتى :11azy: اصل فى الغالب الصدمة ان البنات و الولاد بيبقو منفصلين فى الفترات دى و بيبقى حب التعارف بقا و الفضول و الكلام دة و مش عارفين يوصلو لبعض .. انا طول عمرى فى مدارس مشتركة لحد ثانوى و فى ثانوى كانت الدروس مشتركة.. غير كدة مكنش عندى وقت فاضى بصراحة رياضة و كنيسة و دراسة و طول النهار زى النحلة ( دة غير انى كنت شايفة نفسى و عندى كبرياء رهيب ) .. و اللى فى سنى فى عيلتى كلهم ولاد مفيش بنات عندنا فمكنش عندى الوقت ولا الفضول الرهيب دة لا خالص كانو ولا زالو بالنسبة لى اشخاص عادية لحد ما يجى واحد بس هو اللى هيبقى بالنسبة لى مختصر كل رجال العالم فيه و الباقيين هيفضلو مجرد بشر مش فارقين بقا ولاد بنات قرود اهم كائنات قاعدة على قلبنا و السلام *


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة بيصطاد فى المية العكرة تقريبا :99: *


تقريبا حاجة زى كدة
ومتفتكريش هنخاف من صورة البت الى نكشة شعره
هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> خوفتينى
> 
> الكلام دا مش بيجيب معايا وش خالص
> ههههههه
> وهتندمى عليه



*اندم ؟؟ مش قولتلك متعرفنيش :new6:*



سرجيوُس قال:


> تقريبا حاجة زى كدة
> ومتفتكريش هنخاف من صورة البت الى نكشة شعره
> هههههههه



*مش المطلوب تخاف المطلوب انك تكش بس :t30:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2012)

..............................


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

نهار ملون بالوان الطيف

في مصطبتنا رجل 
هش من هنا بيتك بيتك يالا
هنرش ميه هههههههه


يا يابنات 
بترغوا في ايه تهوتوني بجد


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اندم ؟؟ مش قولتلك متعرفنيش :new6:*
> 
> 
> 
> *مش المطلوب تخاف المطلوب انك تكش بس :t30:*


ههههههههههه
دا انتى مغرورة بقى


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ..............................





> _التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة lo siento_mucho ; اليوم الساعة 01:22 AM 					 					 						سبب آخر: مزاجي بقى 					 				_


برحتك يا كبير ولا حد يقدر يكلمك


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> نهار ملون بالوان الطيف
> 
> في مصطبتنا رجل
> هش من هنا بيتك بيتك يالا
> ...


هههههههههههه
احنا مبلطجين يا نيفو


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههه
> احنا مبلطجين يا نيفو



امممممممممممممممممممممم
لا بقي البلطجه دي مش علينا احنا عصابه ومحدش يقدر علينا
خليك فاكر ان كيدهن عظيم 




















بس منور برده :99:


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممم
> لا بقي البلطجه دي مش علينا احنا عصابه ومحدش يقدر علينا
> خليك فاكر ان كيدهن عظيم
> 
> ...


هههههه
خافت منى يا ناس


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
وانا اهوتانى بلطجى


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

منورين يا رجاله
هههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

لا بقي هو سكتناله دخل ..............

سرجيوس في قسم حواء عاوزينك هناك
تعالي


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

هع هع
لابنخاف ولابنكش


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

بلاش انت يا سمير

محدش هايقف جانبك انا بقولك اهو


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بلاش انت يا سمير
> 
> محدش هايقف جانبك انا بقولك اهو


بلاش كتركلامهنتكلم
خلاص اتعلم
اناقد الحرب ولايهمنى 
اناشاعرررررررررررررررررررررررر
فينك ياعم هانى شاكررررررررررر
ههههههههههههههه
قال ايةبلاش يا سميرانت
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

عادى يا نيفو
مفهاش حاجة يعنى
ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

احناهنكسب ياخيى سيرجو
هذةالفتيات
مارايك


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

ملكش دعوة بالغاليه نيفو
ياد


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

سيرجوووووووووووو
منوفى 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

ايه الى انت كتبو دا يا سمير؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

ايه يابني الفضايح العلني دي


لسه المنتديات المجاوره معرفتش اني منوفيه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ايه الى انت كتبو دا يا سمير؟


سورى عدلت


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

مش منوفى
ريح


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

اوك 
شكرن


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*بتتكلموا فى إيه ؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

لكن متثقيش فى نفسك لو فيكى كل ده 
مش استهبال هو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

و الكلام  على مين؟


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

تصدقو بقى انا مش هشارك فى المصطبة ديه تانى:spor2: 
كل ما افتح موضوع تطنشونى وتفتحو موضوع تانى ولا كأنى موجودة :a82:

هرام كده هرام 
انا ماشية


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تصدقو بقى انا مش هشارك فى المصطبة ديه تانى:spor2:
> كل ما افتح موضوع تطنشونى وتفتحو موضوع تانى ولا كأنى موجودة :a82:
> 
> هرام كده هرام
> انا ماشية


خدى هديه متمشيش 




:yahoo:


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام وديه هعمل بيها ايه ؟:spor2:
انا مش قصيرة اصلا:yahoo:
ياجمال هداياك يا اوسى بدل ما تجبلى بوكيه ورد ؟:t31:


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالام وديه هعمل بيها ايه ؟:spor2:
> انا مش قصيرة اصلا:yahoo:
> ياجمال هداياك يا اوسى بدل ما تجبلى بوكيه ورد ؟:t31:


ما انا بمدح فى طولك اهوه
هو انا قولت حاجة غلط 
بوكيه ورد ايه 
ده بيسحب الاوكسجين من الجو 
يعنى هيضايقك


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه يابني الفضايح العلني دي
> 
> 
> لسه المنتديات المجاوره معرفتش اني منوفيه
> ههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

يا جماعا انا عامله زى الاعمى
 حد يقول الصور فيها إيه علشان عندى عباره عن  X حمره


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


>



كدا انا اتبريت منهم
اشكرك يارب اشكرك يارب
طول عمري عايشه في القاهره هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اة يا منيفة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

حد يولع النور  هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حد يولع النور  هههههههههههه


منوفى عمل شوربه لحمه قالوله فين اللحمه 
قالهم يعنى هو شاى العروسه بيبقى فيه عروسة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> منوفى عمل شوربه لحمه قالوله فين اللحمه
> قالهم يعنى هو شاى العروسه بيبقى فيه عروسة


 
ههههههههه عنده حق :36_11_13:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

ياموثهل , مفيش اى حد هنا ؟ هجرتو المكان ؟؟؟؟؟:kap:


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

لا يا بطوط انا هنا اهو
بس سيباهم يلعبوا وتتريقوا عليا شويه براحتهم هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

ناس شريرين


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

ليه بيتريقو عليكى يانيفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصل مكنتش هنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا جماعا انا عامله زى الاعمى
> حد يقول الصور فيها إيه علشان عندى عباره عن  X حمره




* ادخلي يا حبوا علي الضبط بتاع متصفح موبيلك 
واختاري عرض الصور
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ليه بيتريقو عليكى يانيفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اصل مكنتش هنا



هههههههههههههههههه
عني انتي عاوزن يافضح نفسي اكتر
واقولك انهم بيتريقوا عليا
عشان انا طلعت منوفيه :smil12:

ياختي دا بعدك :a63:


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2012)

> عشان انا طلعت منوفيه :smil12:


اللهم لا اسئلك رد القضاء ولكنى اسئلك اللطف فية ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

حتي انت يا جرجس


خلاص سبتوا كلالمواضيع
ومسكتوا في دي 


ايون انا منوفيه
ومحدش يسالني تاني

انا منوفيه 


بس معرفش اي حاجه عنها خالص و بعرف اسافرها اصلا

حد عاوز فضايح تاني 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

**خوسآرهـ *كآن فيهـ تريقة ومآلحقتهآش هههههـ *^*_*^*



*هو مفيشى موآضيع ولآ أيهـ* ..*؟** 
:t23:


.،
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

نيفين مرة حد قالى ان المنوفية ديه ديانة تالتة 
يعنى مصر فيها مسيحين ومسلمين ومنايفة هههههههههه
اوعى تزعلى ده هما اللى قالولى انا معرفهاش وعمرى ماروحتها ولا عرف ايه مشكلتها حتى


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

لا انهارده اوبن تريقه مخصوص لاجل خاطر المنوفيه
وشعبها اللي هما انا ومش انا ههههههههههه

واللي يعرف بتتراح ازاي يبقي يعرفني
ههههههههه

لا عادي يا انجيل مفيش اي مشكله مش بزعل
لاني اصلا قاهريه وشهاده ميلادي تثبت ذلك


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

طيب خلاص ولا يهمك مادام معاكى مايثبت ذلك خلاص ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا انهارده اوبن تريقه مخصوص لاجل خاطر المنوفيه
> وشعبها اللي هما انا ومش انا ههههههههههه
> 
> واللي يعرف بتتراح ازاي يبقي يعرفني
> ...



ههههههـ أنآ لو منكـ مآحولش أعرف و*أتبرى منهآ وخلآص* *^_^*

وكمآن *تشوفلنآ موضوع* عثول كدهـ زيكـ نتنآقش فيهـ :t31:*


.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

الاه-- بس بردو
مش فاهما يعنى مالهم المنايفا!!
اهل بلادنا و لا مش اهل بلادنا- هما احنا هنقعد نقول داميتا و منايفا و بورسعديه و شبين كوميه !! كلنا فى الاخر مصريين-- يعنى الى هيتقال على المنايفا ده علينا فى الاخر


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ أنآ لو منكـ مآحولش أعرف و*أتبرى منهآ وخلآص* *^_^*
> 
> وكمآن *تشوفلنآ موضوع* عثول كدهـ زيكـ نتنآقش فيهـ :t31:*
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا اتبري منها ايه
كلا والف كلا






اصلا اتبريت من زمان بس محدش يقول 
خيلها سكريت 


امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
ياختي عماله اعصر في دماغي مش لاقيه مواضيع
شعقوله خالص البنات تخلص من عندهم المواضيع كدا

اه يا شماته اعدائنا فينا

حد يروح يلطشلنا موضوع الجيران ويجي بقي 
:yahoo:


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الاه-- بس بردو
> مش فاهما يعنى مالهم المنايفا!!
> اهل بلادنا و لا مش اهل بلادنا- هما احنا هنقعد نقول داميتا و منايفا و بورسعديه و شبين كوميه !! كلنا فى الاخر مصريين-- بعنى الى هيتقال على المنايفا ده علينا فى الاخر


مآلهمش يآ قمرهـ دى مجرد " *دعآبة* "
بس كلنآ مصريين و... نشكر ربنآ على قد كدهـ :t31:
*


.،*


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الاه-- بس بردو
> مش فاهما يعنى مالهم المنايفا!!
> اهل بلادنا و لا مش اهل بلادنا- هما احنا هنقعد نقول داميتا و منايفا و بورسعديه و شبين كوميه !! كلنا فى الاخر مصريين-- يعنى الى هيتقال على المنايفا ده علينا فى الاخر





عشره علي عشره يا ست
هو دا الكلام في النهايه مصريين
هههههههههههههههههههههههه



بصي المنايفه يا اوختي بعيد عنا وعن عيلتي كلها طبعا
لاننا اصل الكرم كله :wub:



بيقولوا عليهم بخله جدااااااااااااا

وتلك الصفه متورثه لجميع الاجيال ههههههههه


ماعدا عيلتي طبعا


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا اتبري منها ايه
> كلا والف كلا
> 
> ...



هههههههـ* سيكريتكـ فى بير *:t31:

طيب أنآ عندى موضوع بس تردوآ من غير ضرب 




أيهـ رأيكم فى* عمليآت تحويل آلجنس*
ولو.. لو .. لو , كنتم مكآن بنوتة رآحت لدكتور تعمل أى كشف معين
وقآلهآ إنتِ لآزم تتحولى لولد

*هيكون أيهـ رد فعلكم*
:kap:
*


.،*

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ* سيكريتكـ فى بير *:t31:
> 
> طيب أنآ عندى موضوع بس تردوآ من غير ضرب
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ياريت ياختي ابقي ولد
حد طايل :a82:
عن نفسي مفيش مشكله مدام دا راي الدكتور



لكن لو ولد عمل عميله عشان يبقي شبه نانسي وهيفاء
ولا بنت قلبت عشان تبقي شبه توم كروز اللي مش فاكره شكله ايه

يبقي انا ضدها طبعا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

لو ده  كلام الدكتور يبقا جمييييل- انا لسا كنت بقول فى موضوع تانى عايزا ابقا ولد يوم و انزل بليل براحتى و اقعد العب طاوله فى القاهوه و اشرب شاي خمسينه و اعاكس البنات(علشان اعرف شعورهم ) هههههههههههههههههههه

 لا الحقيقه الموضوع هيبقا صعب نفسيا جدا جدا خصوصا لو الواحد كبر و تئقلم انه جنس معين-- صعبه اوى--


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياريت ياختي ابقي ولد
> حد طايل :a82:
> عن نفسي مفيش مشكله مدام دا راي الدكتور
> ...


أهو دهـ آلكلآم إللى يزعل
يآ بنتى دآ إحنآ *نفتخر بكونآ آلجنس آللطيف آلرقيق آلظريف *:t31:

بس عندكـ حق فى موضوع نآنسى وتوم كروز هههههههـ
*دول يبقوآ مجآنين* *^_^
**

.،*​


----------



## white.angel (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ* سيكريتكـ فى بير *:t31:
> 
> طيب أنآ عندى موضوع بس تردوآ من غير ضرب
> 
> ...


*ياربى ... ولد ..!!!!*
*لا احساسى هيبقى صعب اوى ... دة انت لو غيرت بيتك*
*اللى اتعودت عليه بتزعلى*
*امال تغيرى نوعك .. يا شيخه دة انا اتكسفلى *
*لالالالا صعب اوى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

لو هتحول وابقى شبة راسل كرو او جورج كلونى مفيش مشاكل :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لو ده  كلام الدكتور يبقا جمييييل- انا لسا كنت بقول فى موضوع تانى عايزا ابقا ولد يوم و انزل بليل براحتى و اقعد العب طاوله فى القاهوه و اشرب شاي خمسينه و اعاكس البنات(علشان اعرف شعورهم ) هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا الحقيقه الموضوع هيبقا صعب نفسيا جدا جدا خصوصا لو الواحد كبر و تئقلم انه جنس معين-- صعبه اوى--


هههههههـ *آهآ شوفتهآ* وحتى قولتلكـ خودينى معآكـِ
وشكلكـ روحتى من غيرى *:t23:*


يعنى *ممكن ترفضى *وتكملى بنوتة حتى لو دآ معنآهـ إنهـ مآينفعش ترتبطى لأو تنجبى طبعاً ..*؟*؟


*
.،*


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ياربى ... ولد ..!!!!*
> *لا احساسى هيبقى صعب اوى ... دة انت لو غيرت بيتك*
> *اللى اتعودت عليه بتزعلى*
> *امال تغيرى نوعك .. يا شيخه دة انا اتكسفلى *
> *لالالالا صعب اوى *​


فعلاً 

بس* رأى آلعلم* هنعمل فيهـ أيهـ :t31:

*

.،*


 ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لو هتحول وابقى شبة راسل كرو او جورج كلونى مفيش مشاكل :yahoo::yahoo:


هههههههـ
أعملى حسآبكـ لو* جورج كلونى* يبقى أنآ حجزآكى من دلوقتى *:t23:*
* 

.،*


 ​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ
> 
> أعملى حسآبكـ لو* جورج كلونى* يبقى أنآ حجزآكى من دلوقتى *:t23:*​
> 
> *.،*​


 
ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه :wub:


----------



## oesi no (30 أغسطس 2012)

ياترى البنات تحب تبقى طويله ولا قصيرة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أهو دهـ آلكلآم إللى يزعل
> يآ بنتى دآ إحنآ *نفتخر بكونآ آلجنس آللطيف آلرقيق آلظريف *:t31:
> 
> بس عندكـ حق فى موضوع نآنسى وتوم كروز هههههههـ
> ...



يهيأ الى إنى ح أموت لما أسمع الدكتور بيقول كدة

أو على الأقل ح يغمى على

بس اللى أعرفه فى موضوع التحول الجنسى بيبقى البنى آدم أصلا حاسس إنه مش من نفس النوع 

ف بيكتشفوا الاعضاء للجنس الاخر موجودة فى داخله بس ضامرة

لكن كدة أى حد يتحول ................لأة طبعا


----------



## white.angel (30 أغسطس 2012)

> بس* رأى آلعلم* هنعمل فيهـ أيهـ :t31:


*مبيبقاش فى يوم وليلة يا سيكرت *
*اعتقد من كلام ماما معايا كتير *
*فهمت ان التحويل بيبقى بسبب ان هرمون الذكوره زاد اوى*
*وهرمون الانوثه قل ... ومفيش علاج*
*فالبنت اوريدى بتبدأ تتحول ... ثانويات الرجوله بتظهر عندها*
*والعكس عند الولد ...*

*بس خلل الهرمون ... بياخد وقت ولو اتلاحظ بدرى بدرى ممكن يتعالج ... واكيد فى اسباب اخرى .. بس دة اللى اعرفه*​


----------



## white.angel (30 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ياترى البنات تحب تبقى طويله ولا قصيرة


*انا 165 سم*
*محرومه من نعمة الكعب العالى :a82:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه :wub:



 آللهم آمين :wub:

​ 


oesi no قال:


> ياترى البنات تحب تبقى طويله ولا قصيرة



آلبنآت حلوين فى كل حآلآتهم أصلاً :a63:


*

.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أهو دهـ آلكلآم إللى يزعل
> يآ بنتى دآ إحنآ *نفتخر بكونآ آلجنس آللطيف آلرقيق آلظريف *:t31:
> 
> بس عندكـ حق فى موضوع نآنسى وتوم كروز هههههههـ
> ...



نفتخر ايه بس دول الشباب في نعيم ياختي
لا بيغسلوا ولا بيمسحوا ولا بيخلفوا ولا اي حاجه تانيه
وعايشين براحتهم خالص
مش زينا والنبي خليني ساكته احسن 
ههههههههههههههه

بس هابقي ولد امور برده ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يهيأ الى إنى ح أموت لما أسمع الدكتور بيقول كدة
> 
> أو على الأقل ح يغمى على
> 
> ...



​ 


white.angel قال:


> ​*مبيبقاش فى يوم وليلة يا سيكرت *
> *اعتقد من كلام ماما معايا كتير *
> *فهمت ان التحويل بيبقى بسبب ان هرمون الذكوره زاد اوى*
> *وهرمون الانوثه قل ... ومفيش علاج*
> ...


عندكم حق طبعاً آلموضوع بيكون ليهـ تمهيدآت
يمكن آلسؤآل فآنتآزيآ شوية .. بس أكيد فى كلتآ آلحآلآت بيكون *صدمة *

* 

.،*


 ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا 165 سم*
> *محرومه من نعمة الكعب العالى :a82:*​


أهآ فعلاً أنآ نفس طولكـ ومش بعرف ألبسهـ 
خصوصاً إنى رفنتوعة بحس طولى وقتهآ غير مبرر هههههـ
*

.،*


 ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

يالهوي علينا
بنرغي في مليون موضوع في وقت واحد

لا لازم نبخر نفسنا حقيقي

انا طولي 162 
واصلا مش بحب العكب بيقيدني في الحركه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ياترى البنات تحب تبقى طويله ولا قصيرة


*
أنا طولى 153 سم

و مش بألبس كعب*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> نفتخر ايه بس دول الشباب في نعيم ياختي
> لا بيغسلوا ولا بيمسحوا ولا بيخلفوا ولا اي حاجه تانيه
> وعايشين براحتهم خالص
> مش زينا والنبي خليني ساكته احسن
> ...



ههههههـ لآ *دآ كآن زمآآآآن*
 فى جيلنآ هنعلمهم كل دآ .. مآ عدآ آلخلفة .. متهيألى فسيولوجياً مش هينفع :new6:
*

.،*


 ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ لآ *دآ كآن زمآآآآن*
> فى جيلنآ هنعلمهم كل دآ .. مآ عدآ آلخلفة .. متهيألى فسيولوجياً مش هينفع :new6:
> *
> 
> ...



اهو انا بقي لو كنت ناوي اتجوز 
كنت هحاول عشان السبب دا بالذات


ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*160 سم بحالهم من غير كعب 

بلبس كعب طبعا بحبه جدا .. 7 و 9 و احيانا 11 سم  صحيح ببقى نخلة بس جسمى مساعدنى 

بس طبعا نظرا لان الصحة راحت اغلب مشاوير الكلية بكوتشى او بووت على الارض .. ببقى حاجة صغننة على الارض كدة *


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

انا بحب الكعب العالى مووووووووووووت وطولى تقريبا 166


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

سمعا هوس بقي
جتلكم بموضوع انا عن نفسي مش عارفه اتخيله بصراحه

ايه رايك لو اتجوزتي واحد قالك هنقعد في الصعيد فتره لحد مانوضب شقتنا

وانتي واقفتي لان فاضل علي شقتك حاجات بسيطه
المهم
تاني يوم جوزك يعني يوم صباحيتك
قالولك اقعدي قدام الفرن واخبزي او جهزي الاكل للناس في اليوم دا
هتعملي ايه ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سمعا هوس بقي
> جتلكم بموضوع انا عن نفسي مش عارفه اتخيله بصراحه
> 
> ايه رايك لو اتجوزتي واحد قالك هنقعد في الصعيد فتره لحد مانوضب شقتنا
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد ده فيلم كوميدى 
تخيلت نفسى وهموت من الضحك 
تقريبا انا هقعدو هو جوه الفرن 
موضوع الصعيد ده بعيد عنى خالص 
بس هقولك افتراضا يعنى انا هعقد معاهم قدام الفرن عادى علشان اهلو ميزعلوش ويحسو انى قرفانه منهم ومن عاداتهم بس لازم حد يبقى معايا ويعلمنى علشان ممكن احرقلهم البيت كلو :yahoo:


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سمعا هوس بقي
> جتلكم بموضوع انا عن نفسي مش عارفه اتخيله بصراحه
> 
> ايه رايك لو اتجوزتي واحد قالك هنقعد في الصعيد فتره لحد مانوضب شقتنا
> ...


أمآل فين آلـ *honeymoon *



*

.،* 
 ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد ده فيلم كوميدى
> تخيلت نفسى وهموت من الضحك
> تقريبا انا هقعدو هو جوه الفرن
> موضوع الصعيد ده بعيد عنى خالص
> بس هقولك افتراضا يعنى انا هعقد معاهم قدام الفرن عادى علشان اهلو ميزعلوش ويحسو انى قرفانه منهم ومن عاداتهم بس لازم حد يبقى معايا ويعلمنى علشان ممكن احرقلهم البيت كلو :yahoo:


هههههـ متهيألى كدهـ لآزم يتحرق عن قصد وأقتدآر (
*

.،*

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

علي فكره الموضوع جد وحصل لحد اعرفه
لسه متجوزه قريب من كام يوم
وصوروها وهي قاعده لوحدها بتخبز يوم صبحيتها


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

ايه ده ؟ هو يوم الصباحية ؟ انا ماخدتش بالى من النقظة ديه 
لا ده انا كده هحرقلهم البيت فعلا :yahoo:


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

شكلهم كانوا بيدبحولها القطه من اولها 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> علي فكره الموضوع جد وحصل لحد اعرفه
> لسه متجوزه قريب من كام يوم
> وصوروها وهي قاعده لوحدها بتخبز يوم صبحيتها


*يبقوآ بآلتأكيد بيهرجوآ أو وآخدين آلموضوع هزآر*
حتى ذوقياً مش تنفع دى لسهـ عروسة جديدهـ وتقوم تخبز 

خصوصاُ معروف عن أهل آلصعيد أنهم ملتزمين بآلعآدآت وآلأصول ..*!*

*

.،*

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه صح الموضوع طلع هزار مش جد

بس احنا ناخده بقي لو جد 
هتعملي ايه في عريس الغفله
طبعا انتي لازم هتكبريه قدام اهله وتعملي معاهم
حتي لو مش بتعرفي

لكن بينك وبينه لازم هتاخدي حقك 
هتعملي ايه بقي ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه صح الموضوع طلع هزار مش جد
> 
> بس احنا ناخده بقي لو جد
> هتعملي ايه في عريس الغفله
> ...


 
بينى وبينو هولع الفرن وهحطو قدامو واربطو واسيبو ههههههه 
ده ولا جوانتانمو اللى انا قولى ده 
انا طلع نازية يابنات :yahoo:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

هيتعمل إيه يعنى-- اكيد الواحد مش هيخبز علشان مش بنعرف نخبز اصلا--
بس نطبخ بئا دى ممكن--
بس ايامو هتبقا سوده--
نصيحا -- الواحده تخش الاوضه بعد ما تخلص طبيخ و تقفل الباب عليها بالمفتاح-- و تسيبه يفرح بأهله بره و عشيرته-- و يخبط دماغه فى الخيط -طبعا مخدته و غطاه على الكنبه بره-


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
*
هههههههـ 
أنآ مع حبوآ فى موضوع *آلطرد* دآ

ويبقى يستحمل آلعوآقب حضرتهـ :t31:*
* * 

.،*


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههه
صح يا حبوا وهو اللي جابه لنفسه بقي


يالا شوفوا موضوع تاني بقي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب البيه طلب منك الباسوورد بتاع الياهو و الفيس و المنتدى و قال انه حقه يعرف عنك كل حاجة ... ايه رد فعلك ؟؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ *


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طيب البيه طلب منك الباسوورد بتاع الياهو و الفيس و المنتدى و قال انه حقه يعرف عنك كل حاجة ... ايه رد فعلك ؟؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ *


 
اهلا انتى حسابك معايا عسير يادوك ( هى ديه الزمالة ) ؟ :t32::t32:
وليه يطلبها ؟ هو مش واثق فيا ؟ محتاج يفتش ورايا يعنى زى ال FBI ؟
يعنى لو طلبها لمجرد الفضول او المشاركة بينا ( يعنى هو كمان يعمل نفس الحاجة ) اديهالو بس لو بغرض التفتيش ورايا لانو بيشك فيا 
nope


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اهلا انتى حسابك معايا عسير يادوك ( هى ديه الزمالة ) ؟ :t32::t32:
> وليه يطلبها ؟ هو مش واثق فيا ؟ محتاج يفتش ورايا يعنى زى ال FBI ؟
> يعنى لو طلبها لمجرد الفضول او المشاركة بينا ( يعنى هو كمان يعمل نفس الحاجة ) اديهالو بس لو بغرض التفتيش ورايا لانو بيشك فيا
> nope



*لا و النحمة رديت على سؤالك انتى مش خدتى بالك و النحمة و النحمة :cry2: 
تديهاله ؟؟؟ :a82:*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا و النحمة رديت على سؤالك انتى مش خدتى بالك و النحمة و النحمة :cry2: *
> *تديهاله ؟؟؟ :a82:*


 
هاااااااا يلا انا هعتبر انا اخدت حقى منك بما انك واقعة فى نفس المصيدة اللى وقعنا فيها قبلك ( ربنا بيخلص يادوك ) هههههههه
ايوة هديهالو لو من باب المشاركة وهشترط انو يدينى بتاعتو بردو 
ده لو احنا يعنى قريبين من بعض اوى فى الخطوبة يعنى 
لكن لو من باب التفتيش ورايا ف nooooooooooooooooope كبيرة


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*لو مفيش سبب قوى وجوهرى وحيوى و .... ( *وكل آلكلآم آلكبير دآ *)
تبقى فيهـ* أزمة ثقة* بينآ ولآزم نعمل وقفة , ونعيد حسآبتنآ عن آلعلآقة لو لزم آلأمر 


مع آلعلم إن أنآ* ممكن أديهولهـ بدون طلب أصلاً لو أنآ عآيزهـ دهـ *:t31:
  *

.،*


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*لالا انتو كدة هتدلعوهم بزيادة هو ايه اللى ممكن دة ؟؟ انا بحسب الموضوع فيه دم .. طلعتو غلابة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالا انتو كدة هتدلعوهم بزيادة هو ايه اللى ممكن دة ؟؟ انا بحسب الموضوع فيه دم .. طلعتو غلابة *


أيهـ آلعنف آللى على بليل دآ هههههـ

بقولكـ *هعيد حسآبآتى عن آلعلآقة كلهآ*
أكتر من كدهـ أعدمهـ يعنى 

*

.،*


 ​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

ياشقاوة مش اى حاجة تبقى دم هو كمان لازم يدينى ال password بتاعتو غير كده nope 
ساعتها بقى هيبقى فيه دم :spor2:


----------



## white.angel (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طيب البيه طلب منك الباسوورد بتاع الياهو و الفيس و المنتدى و قال انه حقه يعرف عنك كل حاجة ... ايه رد فعلك ؟؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ *


*باسوردى ... هار اسوح *
*وصلت بيه الجرائه انه يطلب منى الباس بتاعى*
*ناقص كمان يقولى احذفى "الصبيان" من عندك *:a82:

*لو طلب الباسوورد هيحط نفسه فى "س"و"ج" وهيندم اصلاً انه طلبه ... لان للموضوع ابعاد اخرى ...!!!*:banned:

*طلبه للباسورد يبان طلب برئ .. الا انه بيعكس جواه حاجات تانيه الله اعلم مداها ايه .. ممكن اديهوله بمزاجى .. وبعد الجواز .. او اسمحله يقعد جنبى وانا بكلم صحابى .. لان مش بنقول اسرار .. انما مياخدش الباسوورد ..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اتنو فاكريين انه ممكن ولد يدى حبيبته الباسوورد بتاعه ؟؟؟ هاتولى راجل ممكن يعملها .. يبقى بيكتب نهاية علاقتهم اصلا *


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههه ما انا عارفه ياشقاوة علشان كده هينتهى الموقف انو مش هياخدها :yahoo: يعنى النتيجة واحدة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *باسوردى ... هار اسوح *
> *وصلت بيه الجرائه انه يطلب منى الباس بتاعى*
> *ناقص كمان يقولى احذفى "الصبيان" من عندك *:a82:
> 
> ...



*اهو هو دة اللى كنت عايزة اسمعه


فين الشباب عشان يتخانقو بقا :yahoo:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه ما انا عارفه ياشقاوة علشان كده هينتهى الموقف انو مش هياخدها :yahoo: يعنى النتيجة واحدة



*تصدقى ساعتها هتكبر فى دماغى بقا انت ليه مش عايز تدينى باسووردك و انا لازم اخده .. و ينقلب السحر على رأس الساحر :smil12:*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تصدقى ساعتها هتكبر فى دماغى بقا انت ليه مش عايز تدينى باسووردك و انا لازم اخده .. و ينقلب السحر على رأس الساحر :smil12:*


 

وهو المطلوب :yahoo: انا لما قولت هشترط ان يدينى بتاعتو كان قصدى اكتشف بالطريقة ديه الغرض من الطلب  اصلا ايه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وهو المطلوب :yahoo: انا لما قولت هشترط ان يدينى بتاعتو كان قصدى اكتشف بالطريقة ديه الغرض من الطلب  اصلا ايه



*طيبة قلبنا دى خطر اوى على فكرة :smil12:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

**آلمفروض نوريهم آلعين آلأورآنج من آلأول

* وقتهآ مش هيجرؤآ بطلبوآ طلب زى دهـ أصلاً  *:t23:*

 
* 

.،*


​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طيبة قلبنا دى خطر اوى على فكرة :smil12:*


 
وخصوصا اللى زى انا وانتى يادوك 
اللى داق المر فى الكليات بتاعتنا ديه بيخرج ريا وسكينة منها :yahoo:


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> ​*آلمفروض نوريهم آلعين آلأورآنج من آلأول*​
> وقتهآ مش هيجرؤآ بطلبوآ طلب زى دهـ أصلاً ​​
> ...




فعلا بس انا اعرف هى العين كانت حمرا بقت اورانج فى 2012 ؟ 
ياه الدنيا اتطورت اوى :t13:​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> **آلمفروض نوريهم آلعين آلأورآنج من آلأول
> 
> ...



*اورانج بتجيبو الالوان دى منين .. هى العين البنى او السودة وااااو .. اقصد العين الحمرا او ادبحيله القطة ( معرفش ليه بس بسمعهم بيقولو كدة :t31: )*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> وخصوصا اللى زى انا وانتى يادوك
> اللى داق المر فى الكليات بتاعتنا ديه بيخرج ريا وسكينة منها :yahoo:



*حاولى تسترى على نفسك و عليا و متذكريش موضوع الطب كتير .. الناس يا اما هيخافو يا اما هيقولو معقدين يا اما هيقولو معنسين :yahoo: ... فنقول اننا اى حاجة و كان الله بالسر عليم *


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *حاولى تسترى على نفسك و عليا و متذكريش موضوع الطب كتير .. الناس يا اما هيخافو يا اما هيقولو معقدين يا اما هيقولو معنسين :yahoo: ... فنقول اننا اى حاجة و كان الله بالسر عليم *


 
على فكرة احنا كل اللى انتى قولتيهم دول :yahoo:
اصل انا عندى trauma من المذاكرة :cry2:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فعلا بس انا اعرف هى العين كانت حمرا بقت اورانج فى 2012 ؟
> ياه الدنيا اتطورت اوى :t13:​
> [/CENTER]



وآضح يآ آنجل إنكـ مآعندكيش خلفية :smile01

*

.،*


 ​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> وآضح يآ آنجل إنكـ مآعندكيش خلفية :smile01​
> 
> 
> 
> *.،*​


 
ليه كددددددددددددددددددده ؟ 
لا الخلفيات كلها عندك انتى ههههههههههههه
ديه الاقيها فى زوقينى ياماما صفحة كام ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 **أمممم
مشوهآ أورآنج أحسن مآ أفتن أنكم فى طب* >> *إستغلآل موقف**
**:t23:*
* 

.،*


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> على فكرة احنا كل اللى انتى قولتيهم دول :yahoo:
> اصل انا عندى trauma من المذاكرة :cry2:​



*اسكتى عشان انا همتحن neuro-psychiatry بعد بكرة ... و يكفى انى اقولك ذكرياتى معاه ... ان صحابى واحدة جريت وراهم بالشبشب و بتقولهم انتو راكبكم شيطان .. و انا كنت بكلم مريض شايف ان الكلام حاجة تافهة و قعدنا نشاور لبعض و فين و فين اما قولتله ماتكتب طيب و ارحمنى و اليومين عدو على خير :smil12:*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اسكتى عشان انا همتحن neuro-psychiatry بعد بكرة ... و يكفى انى اقولك ذكرياتى معاه ... ان صحابى واحدة جريت وراهم بالشبشب و بتقولهم انتو راكبكم شيطان .. و انا كنت بكلم مريض شايف ان الكلام حاجة تافهة و قعدنا نشاور لبعض و فين و فين اما قولتله ماتكتب طيب و ارحمنى و اليومين عدو على خير :smil12:*


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش قادرة اقولك ضحكت قد ايه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2012)

هاي عليكم يا بنات


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مش قادرة اقولك ضحكت قد ايه



*هههههههههههههه اضحكى اضحكى دة انا بشوف بلاوى .. مرة فى الخاص ابقى احكيلك بقا عشان اكتر من كدة لو قولت حاجة هنا هيتقلب مواقف و طرائف :yahoo: *



مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هاي عليكم يا بنات



*و عليكم الهاى يا ستنا*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههه
بتتكلموا في ايه بقي يا حلوين


----------



## white.angel (31 أغسطس 2012)

*طيب لو خطيبك ... قالك تحذفى كل الشباب اللى على الفيس بتاعك ... وتسيبينى انا بس وسط البنات D: **.. هيكون رد فعلكم ايه ... وايه انطباعكم عن الطلب دة ... ؟؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ناقص كمان يقولى احذفى "الصبيان" من عندك *:a82:​


* " صُبيان " ؟؟؟!!!!*
*معلوماتى انك فى " الكولدج " ...يعنى تخطيتى المرحلة الأعدادية ..!!!:smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طيب البيه طلب منك الباسوورد بتاع الياهو و الفيس و المنتدى و قال انه حقه يعرف عنك كل حاجة ... ايه رد فعلك ؟؟؟ و ليه ؟؟ *


*مافيش " بيه " مُحترم يطلب طلب زى دة *
*واذا طلبه فهو يتمتع بغباء لم يظهر على وجه البسيطة بعد *
*أعطيه الدبلة فى منتهى الهدوء وبدون ولا كلمة *
*واديله ضهرك ونطى فى أقرب تاكسى معدى من قدامك *
*ولو ماكانش لسة فيه دبل ...بصى له من فوق لتحت وارسمى على وشك علامة " أحتقار وأزدراء " وبدون ولا كلمة أو تعليق*
*نطى فى اول "مكروباص" أو "مشروع" معدى من قدامك*


----------



## white.angel (31 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * " صُبيان " ؟؟؟!!!!*
> *معلوماتى انك فى " الكولدج " ...يعنى تخطيتى المرحلة الأعدادية ..!!!:smile01*


*هى لما توصل بيه الجرائه لمرحلة باسورد الاكونت بتاعى* :gun:
*يبقى اكيد اخره "صبيان" ثقافته متجيبش شباب ولا رجاله ولا الجو دة *:act23:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2012)

*اعرف ناس بتسرق الباسورد مبتطلبوش*

*هل لو اي واحده عرفت انه عمل كده ممكن تكمل معاه ؟*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هى لما توصل بيه الجرائه لمرحلة باسورد الاكونت بتاعى* :gun:​
> *يبقى اكيد اخره "صبيان" ثقافته متجيبش شباب ولا رجاله ولا الجو دة *:act23:​


*ما أنا رديت على الجزئية دى *
*لأ دى مش جرأة دى تندرج تحت مسميات :*
*هطل - غباء - عدم ثقة فى نفسه - عدم ثقة فى العالم - تخلف *
*أنا نسيت حاجة ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 أغسطس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اعرف ناس بتسرق الباسورد مبتطلبوش*​
> 
> *هل لو اي واحده عرفت انه عمل كده ممكن تكمل معاه ؟*​


*لا ياعياد*
*لو سرقه ...هو اللى مش هيكمل معاها :ura1::ura1::ura1: *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا ياعياد*
> *لو سرقه ...هو اللى مش هيكمل معاها :ura1::ura1::ura1: *



*دا علي اساس انه هيلاقيها  مقضياها يعني ؟
مش شرط 

وبردوا لازم نحط في دماغنا ان في انسات مبجلات 
بتبقي عامله زي حبل المشنقه حولين رقبه خطيبها 
يعني هي اللي هتطلب الباسورد 
وتلقب في موبيله 

انا بشوف عمال ربنا ما يوريك 
عندي اتنين زمايلي 
مبهدلين خطابها 
انا تعبتلهم الصراحه 

بس واثق انه هيطلع علي عنيهم بعد الجواز
*​


----------



## white.angel (31 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما أنا رديت على الجزئية دى *
> *لأ دى مش جرأة دى تندرج تحت مسميات :*
> *هطل - غباء - عدم ثقة فى نفسه - عدم ثقة فى العالم - تخلف *
> *أنا نسيت حاجة ؟؟؟*


*لا انت كدة ميت فل وعشره*

*وبالنسبه للى يقول لخطيبته احذفى "الصبيان" من عندك ..؟؟*
*موقفه ايه يا باشمهندث :smile01*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب لو خطيبك ... قالك تحذفى كل الشباب اللى على الفيس بتاعك ... وتسيبينى انا بس وسط البنات D: **.. هيكون رد فعلكم ايه ... وايه انطباعكم عن الطلب دة ... ؟؟*​


*هو آللى هيتحذف فى وقتهآ*
إذآ كآن بس طلب آلبآسورد وشآف دم وحآجآت بتطير وآلمعآركـ دى :smile01

 نآقص يعملنى كمآن *آلست أمينة *:t23:



*.،*

​


----------



## white.angel (31 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *هو آللى هيتحذف فى وقتهآ*
> إذآ كآن بس طلب آلبآسورد وشآف دم وحآجآت بتطير وآلمعآركـ دى :smile01
> 
> نآقص يعملنى كمآن *آلست أمينة *:t23:
> ...


*احبك يا بوحريد **:ura1:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب لو خطيبك ... قالك تحذفى كل الشباب اللى على الفيس بتاعك ... وتسيبينى انا بس وسط البنات D: **.. هيكون رد فعلكم ايه ... وايه انطباعكم عن الطلب دة ... ؟؟*​


 
وده يبقى مرض ولا سحلية عدت عليه وهو نايم ؟ :smile01
اللى يطلب طلب زى ده يبقى معقد نفسيا ومش محتاج جواز ده محتاج علالالالالالالالالالالاج


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*هلا بنات.. اشلونكم يا الغاليات؟ في حد منكن هنا؟ عاوزه اسولف*


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

انا ولد موجود هوناااااااااااااااااا
قاعدمتربص
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2012)

هلا هيوف انا موجودة وبدى اسولف انا كمان 
يلا افتحى موضوع :new8:


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *تصدقوآ وحشتنى* آلمصطبة آلآمنة* بتآعتنآ هههههـ

يلآ يآ *هيفآء* بمنآسبة آلعودة آلحميدة شوفيلنآ موضوع حلو نتكلم فيهـ


 *
.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *تصدقوآ وحشتنى* آلمصطبة آلآمنة* بتآعتنآ هههههـ
> 
> ...



*آمنة ..............نعم نعم قصدك إيه 

قصدك يعنى إن فيه مصطبة تانية مش آمنه 

طيب ماشى :act23::act23:

هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *آمنة ..............نعم نعم قصدك إيه
> 
> قصدك يعنى إن فيه مصطبة تانية مش آمنه
> 
> ...


ههههههههـ
*أنآ أقدر يآ قمرتى*
دآ أنتِ آلممولة آلعظمى لموضيعنآ آلشيقة :smile01

بس شوية خطر وشوية أمآن
*آلعمر مش بعزقة* هههههـ



 *
.،*​ 

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*حياكم حبايبي ياهلا فيكم *

*اليوم كنت اشوف مسلسل مصري وبعده خليجي ولفت نظري حوار مشتركين فيه المسلسلات لما الام او الاب يشوفو عيالهم الكبار طول بعرض ويسالونهم اكلت النهار ده ولا ما اكلتش؟ ولا لما يكونون مجتمعين وياكلون تقوم الام تحط عينها على صحوون عيالها الكبار وتبدا تسال ليه ماتاكلش والنبي وشك مصفر عايزه اسال هو ده حوار تمثيليات ولا واقع؟

انا شخصيا ما اذكر امي تسالني اكلت ولا ما اكلت خلصت صحني ولا ما خلصت الا لما كنت طفله لكن في المراهقه والحين مالها شغل فيني أكل ولا ما اكل الحس الصحن والا اسيبه مليان واحيانا لما تدخل علي غرفتي وتشوفني اكل جوكلت ولا حب تقول لي حاسبي يا هيوف ديري بالك على الكالوريز*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه يابختك بوالدتك ياهيفاء الامهات المصريات عموما التربية عندهم يعى اكل ولو اكلتى التلاجة كلها بالنسبالهم بردو انتى ما اكلتيش حاجة 
انا ماما عايزانى افضل اكل 24 ساعة ( بس انا مش بسمع الكلام لانى مش بحب الاكل اوى ) ولو كنت مسافرة تتصل مخصوص تشوفنى اكلت ولا لا 
اقولها ماما يعنى لو ما اكلتش يوم ايه هيحصل ؟ بس مفيش فايدة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *حياكم حبايبي ياهلا فيكم *
> ياهلا حببتي
> 
> *اليوم كنت اشوف مسلسل مصري وبعده خليجي ولفت نظري حوار مشتركين فيه المسلسلات لما الام او الاب يشوفو عيالهم الكبار طول بعرض ويسالونهم اكلت النهار ده ولا ما اكلتش؟ ولا لما يكونون مجتمعين وياكلون تقوم الام تحط عينها على صحوون عيالها الكبار وتبدا تسال ليه ماتاكلش والنبي وشك مصفر عايزه اسال هو ده حوار تمثيليات ولا واقع؟
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *حياكم حبايبي ياهلا فيكم *
> 
> *اليوم كنت اشوف مسلسل مصري وبعده خليجي ولفت نظري حوار مشتركين فيه المسلسلات لما الام او الاب يشوفو عيالهم الكبار طول بعرض ويسالونهم اكلت النهار ده ولا ما اكلتش؟ ولا لما يكونون مجتمعين وياكلون تقوم الام تحط عينها على صحوون عيالها الكبار وتبدا تسال ليه ماتاكلشوالنبي وشك مصفر عايزه اسال هو ده حوار تمثيليات ولا واقع؟
> 
> انا شخصيا ما اذكر امي تسالني اكلت ولا ما اكلت خلصت صحني ولا ما خلصت الا لما كنت طفله لكن في المراهقه والحين مالها شغل فيني أكل ولا ما اكل الحس الصحن والا اسيبه مليان واحيانا لما تدخل علي غرفتي وتشوفني اكل جوكلت ولا حب تقول لي حاسبي يا هيوف ديري بالك على الكالوريز*


*سآعآت بتحصل بردو مش كلهآ مبآلغآت *
مآمآ بتعملهآ معآيآ أحيآناً لإنى فعلاً مهملة كتير فى أكلى
يعنى ممكن أندمج فى آلمذآكرة أو آلقرآءة لسآعآت وأنسى أكل .. فهى تيجى تعمل عليآ Check Up كل فترة *^_^*


*لكن مش مقرر يومى يعنى *:t23:

*
.،*​ 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2012)

*+Nevena+***, ‏+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+, ‏+إيرينى+, ‏Secret_flower, ‏هيفاء الهاشمي*

*انها حقاً مصطبه نسائيه *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *+Nevena+***, ‏+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+, ‏+إيرينى+, ‏Secret_flower, ‏هيفاء الهاشمي*
> 
> *انها حقاً مصطبه نسائيه *​


ههههههـ *وحد قآل إنهآ رجآلية *:t23:

معلشى سؤآل مؤرق بآلنسبآلى
هو إنت إزآى شآيف* نفينآ *وأنآ مش بعرف أشوفهآ خآلص 


*
.،*​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*على كده  يابنات امي مابتحبنيش ولا ايه ؟ اعملها دراما النهار ده واسالها ولا ايه؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*ايه ده عندنا سبع زوار ودول عايزين ايه ان شاء ليه التطفل بس؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *ههههههـ *لآ مش قلة محبة*
هو بيكون بس قلق زيآدة عند بعض آلأمهآت

لكن عدم وجودهـ مش مشكلة .. دآ هو آلمطلوب أصلاً :t23:

 *
.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *على كده  يابنات امي مابتحبنيش ولا ايه ؟ اعملها دراما النهار ده واسالها ولا ايه؟*





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ايه ده عندنا سبع زوار ودول عايزين ايه ان شاء ليه التطفل بس؟*





Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *ههههههـ *لآ مش قلة محبة*
> هو بيكون بس قلق زيآدة عند بعض آلأمهآت
> ...



هههههههه
من الصبح عايزه ارد ومش عارفه اقول ايه
الله ينور عليكي هههههه
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*والله سيكرت امي هي من الله ماتحب الا كل ولا تحب تطبخ الظاهر انها ماصدقت لما كبرنا ارتاحت من هم اكلنا  وكمان تراقب اوزانا انا واختي وهات يا كلام يوجع لو وحده مننا زادت شوي ... ها عندكم موضوع اخر؟ ولا اجيب غيرو ما انا اشتغل فتاحت مواضيع هههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*حياتي انتي بنت الكنيسه ولايهمك حتى لو مارديتي *


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله سيكرت امي هي من الله ماتحب الا كل ولا تحب تطبخ الظاهر انها ماصدقت لما كبرنا ارتاحت من هم اكلنا  وكمان تراقب اوزانا انا واختي وهات يا كلام يوجع لو وحده مننا زادت شوي ... ها عندكم موضوع اخر؟ ولا اجيب غيرو ما انا اشتغل فتاحت مواضيع هههه*


هههههـ يآ بختكـ يآ بنتى
*مآمتكـ دى مثآل يحتذى بهـ* :smile01

بس علشآن مآظلمش مآمتى بردو أنآ فعلاً وزنى قليل ويقآل إنى محتآجة لتغذية جيدهـ ههههـ



أمممم
طيب بمنآسبة آلوزن 
أيهـ رأيكم فى *عمليآت* آلتدبيس وآلتجميل وآلتركيب وآلحآجآت آلغريبة إللى بنسمع عنهآ دى ..*؟*
:t23:

*

.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *حياتي انتي بنت الكنيسه ولايهمك حتى لو مارديتي *



 ميرسي 
حبيبت قلبي هيفا 
لازم ارد عليكي 
بس كنت مش عارفه اقول ايه ههههه


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههه
> من الصبح عايزه ارد ومش عارفه اقول ايه
> الله ينور عليكي هههههه
> ​


مرسى شآل آلنور كلهـ هههههـ
ميرسى حبيبتى *^_^*


*
.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مرسى شآل آلنور كلهـ هههههـ
> ميرسى حبيبتى *^_^*
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
العفو حببتي
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

سؤال 
ايه اكتر حاجه مش بتحبيها في الرجل 
ممكن موقف او صفه ؟؟
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*انا اشوف العمليات دي مفيده لناس اللي اوزانهم كبيره جدا والناس الضعيفه قدام الاكل وماتقدر على رجيم غير كذا ماله داعي العمليات شوفي الفنانات اول مايمثلون متينات اول مايغتنو شوي يعملو عمليات التدبيس دي وفي بعض ناس يموتو الله يرحمهم *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*جرى ايه يابنت هي مش سكرت سالتنا سؤالنا انتظري دورك ياحلوه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *جرى ايه يابنت هي مش سكرت سالتنا سؤالنا انتظري دورك ياحلوه*




ههههههههههههههه
انا لقيت الناس نامت قلت اصحصهم ههههه
خلاص ننظر دورنا ههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

مش اخدت بالي بأمانه ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا اشوف العمليات دي مفيده لناس اللي اوزانهم كبيره جدا والناس الضعيفه قدام الاكل وماتقدر على رجيم غير كذا ماله داعي العمليات شوفي الفنانات اول مايمثلون متينات اول مايغتنو شوي يعملو عمليات التدبيس دي وفي بعض ناس يموتو الله يرحمهم *


عندكـ حق هى بتبقى مفيدة لو فيهـ أحتيآج ضرورى ليهآ
بس هم *قلبوهآ موضة*


طيب و بآلنسبة للشد ولآ آللى بتخلى عينهآ شبه نآنسى و فمهآ شبة مش عآرفة مين ههههـ 
وفكرة آلتجميل فى حد ذآتهآ ..*؟*



* .،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم
> طيب بمنآسبة آلوزن
> أيهـ رأيكم فى *عمليآت* آلتدبيس وآلتجميل وآلتركيب وآلحآجآت آلغريبة إللى بنسمع عنهآ دى ..*؟
> 
> ...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (31 أغسطس 2012)

*شوفي التجميل معظمو يشوه مايجمل نادر ماتشوفي وحده عملت تجميل وفلحت فيه وخل نتكلم من المشاهير مثلا نبيله عبيد شوفي من كثر الشد فقد وجهها التعابير صار بدون حياه.. نوال الزغبي كانت اجمل فنانه لبنانيه وشوفي بعد النفخ صارت ماتنشاف .. اليسا فمها معوج من كثر نفخ .. نانسي عيونها غارت من كثر ماتصلح الانف صارت شبه حاجه استغفر الله مش عاوزه اقولها ..اهونهم هيفاء وهبي وهي كمان فتحات خشمها اطول من بعض.. اصاله وحيده اللي اشوفها فلحت شوي في تصليح خشمها.. من الاخر مافي احلى من خلقة ربنا والعمليات نتركها الى وقت ما يتشوه شئ فينا بسبب حادث او اي حاجه اخرى .. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ *وحد قآل إنهآ رجآلية *:t23:
> 
> معلشى سؤآل مؤرق بآلنسبآلى
> هو إنت إزآى شآيف* نفينآ *وأنآ مش بعرف أشوفهآ خآلص
> ...



مؤرق !!!

*لا انا مش شايفها 
بس كنت عارف انها موجوده في الموضوع في نفس ذات الوقت 


فا حطيت اسمها وحطيت جنب اسمها النجمه بتاعه التخفي دي الي يعني انا شايفها " تمويه " هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> Secret_flower قال:
> 
> 
> > أمممم
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مؤرق !!!
> 
> *لا انا مش شايفها
> بس كنت عارف انها موجوده في الموضوع في نفس ذات الوقت
> ...


 مش مؤرق أوى يعنى :smile01

بس كويس طمنتنى على نفسى طلعت طبيعية هههههـ


*
.،*​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2012)

بصى ياسيكرت ياعيونى يعنى عمليات التجميل فيه ناس بتبقى محتاجاها فيه ناس بتبقى اوزانها كبيرة ومش نافع معاها حاجة وجربت كل حاجة وبتبقى حالة مرضية ديه محتاجة تدبيس و شفط والحاجات ديه 
فيه ناس بتحتاج عمليات تجميل مثلا بعد الحوادث او التشوهات لاى سبب فالتجميل اوقات كتيرة بيكون علاج مش بس دلع 
فيه بقى تجميل الممثلات ونجمات هوليود الصراحة فيه منو قرف وزيادة عن الحد وبيكون شكلها عامل زى العروسة ال plastic من كتر الشد والنفخ 
ده انا مش بحبه وفيه خطورة كمان وممكن كمان العملية تفشل وتطلع ابشع من الاول 
وفيه ناس عندها ادمان لعمليات التجميل من كتر الفراغ اللى هما فيه


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصى ياسيكرت ياعيونى يعنى عمليات التجميل فيه ناس بتبقى محتاجاها فيه ناس بتبقى اوزانها كبيرة ومش نافع معاها حاجة وجربت كل حاجة وبتبقى حالة مرضية ديه محتاجة تدبيس و شفط والحاجات ديه
> فيه ناس بتحتاج عمليات تجميل مثلا بعد الحوادث او التشوهات لاى سبب فالتجميل اوقات كتيرة بيكون علاج مش بس دلع
> فيه بقى تجميل الممثلات ونجمات هوليود الصراحة فيه منو قرف وزيادة عن الحد وبيكون شكلها عامل زى العروسة ال plastic من كتر الشد والنفخ
> ده انا مش بحبه وفيه خطورة كمان وممكن كمان العملية تفشل وتطلع ابشع من الاول
> وفيه ناس عندها ادمان لعمليات التجميل من كتر الفراغ اللى هما فيه


*فعلاً بيبقى شكلهم Fake جداً* ^_^

وزى مآ قولتى هى بتبقى طبيعية لو فيهـ *أحتيآج حقيقى *ليهآ
مآ عدآ ذلكـ بيبقى تهريج وفرآغ وقت .. وعقل :t23:


*
.،*​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*نمتو ياحلوات؟ نوم العوافي يارب.. اذا صاحيات كلموني*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه ده ؟ ايه اتحستدو ؟ فيه مصطبة جنبنا مهجورة شغالة حسد فينا لغاية ما الموضوع بقى صحرا :kap:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه ده ؟ ايه اتحستدو ؟ فيه مصطبة جنبنا مهجورة شغالة حسد فينا لغاية ما الموضوع بقى صحرا :kap:


ههههههههـ
طيب وأحنآ روحنآ فين
*تعآلى نفتح موضوع ونعمرهآ   *:spor2:

 
 
*.،*​ 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

يلا يا سيكرت افتحى معاكى المفتاح ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يلا يا سيكرت افتحى معاكى المفتاح ؟


بترمى آلكرة فى ملعبى .. قصدى آلمفتآح 

*مآشى يآ آنجل هفتح آلمرآدى*
لكن آلمرة آلجآية كلمتى لآ منكن تنزل أبداً ههههـ 




آممم

كتير بنسمع أن آلرجل مش بيستحمل تكون مديرتهـ أمرأهـ
وآلأغرب أن كمآن كتير بنآت مش بيحبوآ تكون مديرتهم أمرأهـ

*فـ أيهـ رأيكم فى آلموضوع دهـ*
وهتتعآملى معآهم أزآى لو كنتِ آلمديرهـ آللى محدش مستحملهآ دى ههههـ ..؟ 
:t23:

 

*.،*​ 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مممممممم مش عارفه ياسيكرت بس هو الرجل مش بيستحمل لانو مش مستحمل فكرة ان واحدة ست تبقى رئيسة عليه وتديه اوامر يعنى تقولو اعمل ومتعملش هو دايما بيكون عايز يبقى هو القائد ديه طبيعو 
الست متحبش المديرة تبقى ست علشان لما المديرة بتبقى ست فى بعض الاوقات بتبقى very mean ووحشة جدا مع باقى الستات اللى تحتها 
تقريبا لان المرأة فيه فى طبعها الغيرة من بنات جنسها فبصراحة بيطلعو عين بعض 
لو انا كنت المديرة ؟ مش عارفه ؟ بس انا طبيعتى معرفش اكون مديرة ومش بحب والمشكلة كمان انى مش بعرف ادى اوامر خااااااااالص فأنا هكون مديرة فاشلة فى جميع الاحوال


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مممممممم مش عارفه ياسيكرت بس هو الرجل مش بيستحمل لانو مش مستحمل فكرة ان واحدة ست تبقى رئيسة عليه وتديه اوامر يعنى تقولو اعمل ومتعملش هو دايما بيكون عايز يبقى هو القائد ديه طبيعو
> الست متحبش المديرة تبقى ست علشان لما المديرة بتبقى ست فى بعض الاوقات بتبقى very mean ووحشة جدا مع باقى الستات اللى تحتها
> تقريبا لان المرأة فيه فى طبعها الغيرة من بنات جنسها فبصراحة بيطلعو عين بعض
> لو انا كنت المديرة ؟ مش عارفه ؟ بس انا طبيعتى معرفش اكون مديرة ومش بحب والمشكلة كمان انى مش بعرف ادى اوامر خااااااااالص فأنا هكون مديرة فاشلة فى جميع الاحوال


فعلاً هى بتبقى كدهـ هو عآيز يبقى قآئد دآيماً .. وهى " *معظمهن* " بيعآنوآ من آلغيرهـ

*بس أزآى مش بتعرفى تدى أوآمر*
دآ أنتِ هتكونى طبيبة يآ بنتى
وأحنآ كمرضى غلآبة مش بنشوف منكم غير آلأوآمر هههههـ 
*
* 


*.،*​ 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا مش بعرف ادى اوامر وده كان بيعملى مشاكل فى الشغل مش بعرف اقول للى شغالين معايا اعمل واعمل فكنت ساعات اعمل الحاجة بنفسى وخلاص 
انا غلباااااااااااااااان وبعدين متسوئيش سمعتنا هى سيئة لوحدها :kap:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههههـ
طيب هحآول أعتبركـ من آلشوآذ عن آلقآعدة
و*دكتورة طيوبة ^_^*
 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

استرى عليا ياسيكرت :wub:


----------



## white.angel (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*الراجل ممكن يتقبل ان مديرته تبقى سيده انما السيده ... مستحييييييل *
*البنات عادةً عندها حساسيه من بنات جنسها ... معرفش ليه ...*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الراجل ممكن يتقبل ان مديرته تبقى سيده انما السيده ... مستحييييييل *
> *البنات عادةً عندها حساسيه من بنات جنسها ... معرفش ليه ...*​



علشان الغيرة ياوايت وبردو الراجل مش بيتقبل الموضوع ده بسهولة


----------



## white.angel (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> علشان الغيرة ياوايت وبردو الراجل مش بيتقبل الموضوع ده بسهولة


*بس يا نانسى بحس ان البنت معدل الغيره عندها عالى اوى*
*معرفش دى حاجه فسيولوجيه فيها زى الانوثه كدة .. ولا تفاهه ولا ايه ... :a82:*
*
الراجل ... فكرتينى بصديق ليا اشتغال فى شركه مديرتها جباره حازمه جداً ومش مؤدبه اول يوم شغل ليه هزقته ... راح ضربها بالقلم وساب الشغل ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه حلو الموقف ده بتاع الراجل ده ياسلام لو كل الناس تعرف تعمل كده فى المديرين بتوعها :yahoo:
مش عارفه ياوايت هل ديه طبيعة فى المرأة ولا ده زى مابيقولو ثقافة الاقليات :spor2: المرأة طبعا مش اقلية فى المجتمع ككل لكن قصدى فى مجال العمل ( خاصة الادارة ) المرأة اقلية يعنى متلقيش ستات كتير بيوصلو لمناصب عاليه اوى فى بلادنا 
فالاقليات عموما سواء اقليات عرقية او دينية تلاقيهم فيهم الصفة ديه هى الغيرة الشديدة من بعضهم البعض ومحاولة تفشيل بعضهم بأى طريقة 
وفيه منها جزء تفاهه ان فيه سيدات تافهيين كل غرضهم هو لفت انظار الجنس الاخر فحتى فى الشغل هى بتشتغل مثلا علشان تلفت النظر وتبقى محور الكون او يمكن علشان تصطاد عريس فلما يكون واحدة تانية زيها مديرة عليها معنى كده انها هتلفت النظر اكتر منها وده طبعا هيجننها


----------



## white.angel (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههههه حلو الموقف ده بتاع الراجل ده ياسلام لو كل الناس تعرف تعمل كده فى المديرين بتوعها :yahoo:
> مش عارفه ياوايت هل ديه طبيعة فى المرأة ولا ده زى مابيقولو ثقافة الاقليات :spor2: المرأة طبعا مش اقلية فى المجتمع ككل لكن قصدى فى مجال العمل ( خاصة الادارة ) المرأة اقلية يعنى متلقيش ستات كتير بيوصلو لمناصب عاليه اوى فى بلادنا
> فالاقليات عموما سواء اقليات عرقية او دينية تلاقيهم فيهم الصفة ديه هى اغيرة الشديدة من بعضهم البعض ومحاولة تفشيل بعضهم بأى طريقة
> وفيه منها جزء تفاهه ان فيه سيدات تافهيين كل غرضهم هو لفت انظار الجنس الاخر فحت فى الشغل هى بتشتغل مثلا علشان تلفت النظر وتبقى محور الكون او يمكن علشان تصطاد عريس فلما يكون واحدة تانية زيها مديرة عليها معنى كده انها هتلفت النظر اكتر منا وده طبعا هيجننها


*اقليات ممكن لو فى مجال العمل*
*انما فى الكولدج مثلاً ... تلاقى بنتين بيتحاربوا عشان واحده تثبت انها احلى ... او معرفش ايه*
*الواحد بيشوف مواقف ... كرهته فى البنات ... وفى نفسه هههههههههههههههه*
*
بس يا نانسى لو غيرة البنت هيافه .. والراجل .. غيرته قلة ثقه بالنفس ... ؟؟

يعنى احياناً نلاقى رجاله بتغير من بعض .. يعنى انا ليا اتنين اصدقاء .. ندين .. لو واحد طلب منى كشكول التانى يطلب كشكول ... لو واحد طلب منى ابيضله محاضره التانى يطلب محاضره ... غيررررررره تجنن ... مش فاهمه ايه السبب اللى يخلي رجاله عاقله او محترمه ... تغير من بعض ... امال سابوا ايه للبنات ..!!*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

فكرتوني لما كنت شغاله زمان
في شركه سياحه صحبتها ست
بصراحه كانت فظيعه جداااااااااااااا
مواصفتها قصيره وقلبوظه مش قوي بس بيبان في لبسها
بس هي اللي كانت بتغير من البنات مش العكس
وكان شارطه شرط غيرب جدااااااااا

انا عن نفسي تنحت لما سمعته من واحده
ممنوع بنت تتخبط لواد من اللي شغالين معاها
والاتنين يفضلوا شغالين لازم زاحد فيهم يمسي
ليه بقي السبب
قال ايه هايعطلوا الشغل
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس كان لسانها متبري منها وبتشتم شتيمه قذره
ومش بيهمها مين قدامها راجل ولا شاب ولا بنات

وكان سبب اني سبت الشغل عندها 
لما هزقت راجل كبير في السن قدام كل الشركه
واغلبنا في سن اولاده


----------



## white.angel (1 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> فكرتوني لما كنت شغاله زمان
> في شركه سياحه صحبتها ست
> بصراحه كانت فظيعه جداااااااااااااا
> مواصفتها قصيره وقلبوظه مش قوي بس بيبان في لبسها
> ...


*دى مفتريه *
*قريبى اللى كانت مديرته كانت لسه فى الـ 30 من العمر مش كبيره يعنى ... لما بيحكيلنا ... بيقول كل ما افتكر نظرتها بعد ما ضربتها وسط الموظفين ... بقول لو شافتنى صدفه فى اى مكان ممكن تقتلنى** هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

على فكرة ياوايت الرجالة بيغيرو من بعض بس من تحت لتحت غير غيرة البنات اللى بتكون واضحة للكوكب كلو :yahoo:
بعدين ايه يابنتى بكلامك ده هتخليهوم يقولو على ان البنات كلهم تافهيين واننا سبنا العقل للرجالة 
لا ياوايت بصى هو trend ماشى فى معظم البنات وطريقة تربية كمان 
يعنى مثلا تلاقى فى عيلة واحدة , واحدة تتخطب كل بنات العيلة عايزين يشوفو شبكتها علشان يجيبو زيها او احسن منها وتلاقى الام هى اللى بتشجع وتقول لبنتها انتى  مش اقل من بنت عمك اللى شبكتها بكذا يعنى البنت بتتربى على انها لازم تكون طول الوقت فى حالة competition مع باقى البنات وياريتها منافسة فى حاجات عليها القيمة لا فى الشكل واللبس والعفش والشقة والشبكة والعريس واختصرو قيمة البنت فى الحاجات ديه فبقت هى جوه عقلها قيمتها فى انها تكون احسن من غيرها فى كل اللى قولتو ده علشان كده تغير وتتجنن لو فيه واحدة احسن منها فى الشكل مثلا لانها بتحس بتهديد ان قيمتها هتتأثر لانها حاطة كل قيمتها الذاتية فى شكلها ولبسها ووووو


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *دى مفتريه *
> *قريبى اللى كانت مديرته كانت لسه فى الـ 30 من العمر مش كبيره يعنى ... لما بيحكيلنا ... بيقول كل ما افتكر نظرتها بعد ما ضربتها وسط الموظفين ... بقول لو شافتنى صدفه فى اى مكان ممكن تقتلنى** هههههههههههههههههه*​



يعني لسه صغيره

ليها حق برده كان رد عليها لكن توصل للضرب
صعبه قوي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*بنات ايش ذا القرف اللي صاير في المواقع اغماءت وعويل على زواج تموره اما بنات عقولهم في رجولهم هو ده شكل حد يتبكى عليه 
شبر ونص وصوته على قده انا مستغربه من انهيارات دي*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

يآ نهآر أبيض طلعتوآ كل عقد آلبنآت على آلهوآ كدهـ هههههـ *^_^*
وإلآ مديرة زميل وآيت ولآ مديرة نيفين
دآ طلع آلموضوع معكوس *وآلمديرآت هم آللى معقدآت* :spor2:


بس على فكرة آلغيرة مش بس فى آلشكل وآلأشيآء آلسطحية
*حتى فى آلتحصيل آلعلمى* >> آللى هو مفروض يعنى يؤدى للوعى بس مآبيحصلش كتير

كآن عندى صديقة دآيماً تنكر أنهآ بتذآكر
مع إننآ كنآ جروب متفوق بس دى لآزم تذآكر فى صمت علشآن تتفوق على آلكل ..!

 

*.،*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بنات ايش ذا القرف اللي صاير في المواقع اغماءت وعويل على زواج تموره اما بنات عقولهم في رجولهم هو ده شكل حد يتبكى عليه
> شبر ونص وصوته على قده انا مستغربه من انهيارات دي*



هههههـ أهو دآ أستكمآلاً *لمسلسل عقول بعض آلبنآت آلفآرغة*
شوهو صورتنآ للأسف 

​ 

*.،*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

سيبكم بقي من المديرات وقرفهم يقطعهم 
رجاله علي ستات 




ندخل في موضوع تاني بقي
لو حبيتي واحد امكانياته بسيطه
ومش هايقدر يجبلك شبكه كويسه
يعني هايقولك دبلتين ومحبس
شو رد فعلك ؟
وياتري الشبكه دي دليل حبه وقيمتك عنده ؟
وياتري هي شئ اساسي ولا ممكن تتنازلي عنها ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*يالهوي ياسيكرت اومال لما يتزوج حسن الشافعي حيعملو ايه؟ مستغربه من حزنهم على تموره مش ده اللي كان بيبكي زي النسوان لما اتضرب عشان يعمل دراما ويصعب على الناس واخد وحده زيه متعوس وخايبه والبنات المساكين يبكون عليه مش معجبات مصريات بس ده كل معجباته من عالم عربي بيبكو عليه *


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سيبكم بقي من المديرات وقرفهم يقطعهم
> رجاله علي ستات
> 
> 
> ...


مش بتعجبنى خآلص جملة " *قيمتى فى آلشبكة *"
بحسهآ تقلل قيمتى أصلاً لأنهآ لآ يمكن تتقدر بشكل مآدى متوآضع زى آلفلوس

*آلشبكة حسب مقدرتهـ وأولويآت حيآتنآ *مش حسب قيمتى أنآ
وأكيد مآ دمت أخترتهـ شريكى لكل حيآتى .. 
تبقى آلشبكة أو أى تقصير مآدى ممكن آلأستغنآء عنهـ .. مش هيكونوآ مشكلتنآ
 

*.،*​
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مش بتعجبنى خآلص جملة " *قيمتى فى آلشبكة *"
> بحسهآ تقلل قيمتى أصلاً لأنهآ لآ يمكن تتقدر بشكل مآدى متوآضع زى آلفلوس
> 
> *آلشبكة حسب مقدرتهـ وأولويآت حيآتنآ *مش حسب قيمتى أنآ
> ...




عندك حق هي كلمه غبيه بكل المقايس
لما تلاقي الناس تحصر البنت بقيمه الشبكه
وتقول فلان جاب لعلانه شبكه بكذا الف راجل بيقدر قيمتها


بس بصراحك رد رائع كالعاده
مش بقولك دايما حقيقي ارائك حكيمه وعقلانيه
ربنا يفرحك يا بطوط


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يالهوي ياسيكرت اومال لما يتزوج حسن الشافعي حيعملو ايه؟ مستغربه من حزنهم على تموره مش ده اللي كان بيبكي زي النسوان لما اتضرب عشان يعمل دراما ويصعب على الناس واخد وحده زيه متعوس وخايبه والبنات المساكين يبكون عليه مش معجبات مصريات بس ده كل معجباته من عالم عربي بيبكو عليه *


أهآ حسن آلشآفعى حتى آلبكآ علشآنهـ أقل ضرراً ويجوز متهيألى هههههههـ :wub:

هويآ هيفآء * بيبقى هوس مرضى أكتر من كونهـ أعجآب *
نآس سآيكو بقى 

 

*.،*​ 

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عندك حق هي كلمه غبيه بكل المقايس
> لما تلاقي الناس تحصر البنت بقيمه الشبكه
> وتقول فلان جاب لعلانه شبكه بكذا الف راجل بيقدر قيمتها
> 
> ...


ربنآ يخليكـِ يآ قطتى دآ ذوقكـ أنتِ بس

وهى فعلاً بتكون* مشكلة عند آللى بيهتموآ دآيماً بكلآم آلنآس *
بس آلنآس كدهـ كدهـ مش بتبطل نقد يبقى أحنآ لو مشينآ ورآهم نستآهل آللى يجرآلنآ* ^_**
 
 

*.،*​ 

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*البكاء على حسن مش يجوز وبس ده حتى مستحب هههههههه

نيفين
بتقولي ايه واحد على قده وماعندوش شبكه طب ياختي اعمل فيه ايه احب فيه ايه هههههه؟ انا عندي حل له اجيب الشبكه لنفسي واقول هو جايبها او اسلفه هو مش الحياة تعاون وتكاتف نتعاون بقى
هي بصراحه مش مهمه مش حتوقف حياتي على شبكه حتى لو مقتدر وماجابها عادي هي بس فكرتها منظرمو اكثر*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *البكاء على حسن مش يجوز وبس ده حتى مستحب هههههههه
> 
> نيفين
> بتقولي ايه واحد على قده وماعندوش شبكه طب ياختي اعمل فيه ايه احب فيه ايه هههههه؟ انا عندي حل له اجيب الشبكه لنفسي واقول هو جايبها او اسلفه هو مش الحياة تعاون وتكاتف نتعاون بقى
> هي بصراحه مش مهمه مش حتوقف حياتي على شبكه حتى لو مقتدر وماجابها عادي هي بس فكرتها منظرمو اكثر*




امممممممممممممممممممم
طبعا انا عارفه ان في ناس بتبص للشكليات
ومنظرهم قدام الناس وكدا

بشكرك لمشاركتك يا جميله انتي :t25:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

* اقول نيفين.. اشلون احط  لنك يوتب في الموضوع؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بصي يا جميل
في الموضع المتقدم هتلاقي علامه اليوتيوب 
من لينك الفيديو هاتي كوبي الجزء اللي ما بين علامه =
ولو مفيش غير علامه واحده هاتي كوبي كل الجزء اللي بعدها 
ودوسي علي علامه اليوتيوب وحطي الجزء فيها بست

بس كدا 

فهمتي حاجه :smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مممممم قاعدين ترغوا وسايبينى ولا حد قالى :smile02
بالنسبة لموضوع الشبكة ده لا عادى مش مهم شبكة ما هو ممكن يجبلى شبكة غالية بس ميكونش بيحبنى بجد 
المهم انو يكون شخص كويس وبيحبنى وانا قيمتى عمرها ماهتبقى فى شبكة او هدايا او فلوس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*بجرب الحين واعلمك هي دي ناس اللي تعرف تشرح مش اللي مدوخيني ومايفهموش عربي ههههههه ماقصدك ياحبو*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

واحنا نقدر برده يا جميل

مشاركتك رائعه وفعلا
قيمه الانسان ليس بقيمه ما يقدمه او ما ياخذه



يالا بقي ادبسك وافتحتي موضوع 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

اه صحيح ده تامورة اتجوز ياهيفاء 
الشخص ده  مش لاقية كلام اوصفو بيه مش عارفة البنات بتحبو على ايه ؟  فاكر نفسو براد بيت ؟ :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

 *طيب بمنآسبة آلتجمع آلكميل دآ *مآتشوفوآ موضوع نفتحهـ *^_^

ومحدش يقولى معآكى آلمفتآح :budo:

 *
.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههه افتح موضوع ؟ انتى غلبانة اوى 
ها يلا امرى لله 
طيب انتى عندك صاحبتك القريبة منك اوى او زى مابيقولو الانتيم وهى كانت مخطوبة لواحد او بيحبو بعض وانتى عارفه القصة كلها لانا صاحبتك 
بعد فترة هما سابو بعض او فسخو الخطوبة او اتطلقو او اى حاجة :smile02
وبعد فترة هو جالك انتى وقالك على فكرة انا بحبك انتى وعايز ارتبط بيكى انتى 
وانتى  يعنى هنقول الصراحة معجبة بيه لانه شخص كويس وبمقاييس العائلات المصرية وماهمهاتنا وباهبهاتنا عريس لقطة 
تعملى ايه ؟ ترفضيه علشان صاحبتك ؟ طيب هى مفروض صاحبتك موقفها اصلا يكون ايه ؟ وخصوصا لو هى اللى سابتو او هما الاتنين يعنى اتفقو على انهم يسيبو بعض يعنى هو مش غدر بيها مثلا 
جاوبو بقى :t23:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*نسسيت اعزيكي يا انجل مش هو ده اللي كنت معجبه فيه وتبكي عليه دي الوقت تتبري منو عشان تزوج هههههه ورطتك

نيفين مايصير وش ذا بس معقد طريقة يوتب في موقعكم 
حد ثاني يشرح يمكن افهم
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

لا متخافيش انا دبست انجيل
تفتحلنا موضوع
ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *نسسيت اعزيكي يا انجل مش هو ده اللي كنت معجبه فيه وتبكي عليه دي الوقت تتبري منو عشان تزوج هههههه ورطتك
> 
> *



لما قريت مشاركتك ديه كنت عايزة اصوت بالانجليزى والفرنساوى والهيروغليفى :smile02
اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كنت معجبة بتامورة قبل كده ؟
امته ده يابنتى ؟ ده زى اختى الكبيرة بالظبط :smile01 امته حصلت المصيبة ديه ؟ 
انا عمرى ما كنت معجبة بيه ولا بستحملو اصلا 
انتى عارفه ياهيفاء لو انتى قدامى دلوقتى :budo:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بجرب الحين واعلمك هي دي ناس اللي تعرف تشرح مش اللي مدوخيني ومايفهموش عربي ههههههه ماقصدك ياحبو*


 
 انا حسى انى جتلى إعاقه النهرده بزياده-- مبقتش فاهما و لا كلمه  !!
 جرالكم إيه بقيتو تقولو كلام  غريب ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه افتح موضوع ؟ انتى غلبانة اوى
> ها يلا امرى لله
> طيب انتى عندك صاحبتك القريبة منك اوى او زى مابيقولو الانتيم وهى كانت مخطوبة لواحد او بيحبو بعض وانتى عارفه القصة كلها لانا صاحبتك
> بعد فترة هما سابو بعض او فسخو الخطوبة او اتطلقو او اى حاجة :smile02
> ...



لا طبعا المبدأ مرفرض تمام
مش عشان صحبتي وبس
لكن كمان احساس جوايا حتي لو معجبه بيه اضمنه منين
انه مش يبص لوحده صحبتي بعد فتره ويحبها زي ما عمل ما صحبتي

النوعيه دي مش مضمونه
حتي لو صادق
ابعد عن الشر وغنيله :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه افتح موضوع ؟ انتى غلبانة اوى
> ها يلا امرى لله
> طيب انتى عندك صاحبتك القريبة منك اوى او زى مابيقولو الانتيم وهى كانت مخطوبة لواحد او بيحبو بعض وانتى عارفه القصة كلها لانا صاحبتك
> بعد فترة هما سابو بعض او فسخو الخطوبة او اتطلقو او اى حاجة :smile02
> ...


ممممم
على حسب
بصى أنآ أهم شئ عندى فى آلموضوع دهـ إنى *مآجرحش صآحبتى *
آلعريس يجى بدآلهـ عشرهـ :smile01
 لكن* لو صآحبتى بجد فـ مش هتتعوض *ومآقدرش أعذبهآ بأيدى
فلو هى مش فآرق معآهآ آلموضوع وعآيشهـ حيآتهآ بعدهـ طبيعى مفيش مآنع 
أينعم هتكون فيهـ حسآسيآت بس مش زى لو هى لسهـ بتفكر فيهـ أو بتتمنى ترجعلهـ

وحآجة تآنى مهمة
أعرف إذآ كآن *بدأ يفكر فيآ بعد مآ أنفصلوآ ولآ قبلهآ*
لو قبلهآ ... يبقى مرفوض بآلتلآتة :t23:

 

 *
.،*​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشى يانيفين كلامك مظبوط 
بس اللى انا اقصدو انو مكنش بيلعب بصاحبتك ولا حاجة لا هو كان بيحبها بجد بس اختلفو يعنى 
واهلك بيزنو بقى ( وانتى عارفه المصريين ) انو ميترفضش وسيبك من صاحبتك :smile01
وممكن كمان انتى تكون معجبة بيه 
ايه رأيك هتدوسى على مشاعرك ؟ اصل المشاعر مش بنتحكم فيها


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء طب شوفي الموضوع دا

هو قديم واحتمال الصور تكون مش موضحه
بس اتمني الشرح يكون واضح ويفيدك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=130378&page=2


او اقولك هاتي لينك الفيديو كله كوبي وحطيته بست
واحنا نرفعه بقي هههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

* انجل انا اقول اتزوجه بعد شوية تحريات من وراه ومعرفة اصله وفصله وسبب عدم اتفاقهم وش فيها دام سابو بعض بالتراضي ومو عن خيانه
ليه ارفضه لو شخص محترم وعاجبني عادي وهي تبقى صديقه وغاليه وزوجي مالها شغل فيه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ممممم
> على حسب
> بصى أنآ أهم شئ عندى فى آلموضوع دهـ إنى *مآجرحش صآحبتى *
> آلعريس يجى بدآلهـ عشرهـ :smile01
> ...




كلام جميل 
يعنى معنى كده مش هترفضى رفض مطلق من الاول لمجرد انو كان خطيب صاحبتك 
وكلامك صح لو هو فكر فيكى قبل ما ينفصلو كده تبقى خيانة 
بس المشكلة انتى هتعرفى منين ان صاحبتك مش بتفكر فيه تانى ؟ هى ممكن تقولك لا خلاص كل حاجة انتهت بس الحقيقة من جواها غير كده خالص 
عارفه المشكلة فين كمان ؟ فى الحساسيات بتاعت الموقف نفسو يعنى مثلا لو ارتبطتى بيه واتقابلتو انتى وهو وصاحبتك الموقف نفسو هيبقى صعب عليكو انتو التلاتة اصل بردو مهما كان , كان فيه فى يوم من الايام مشاعر بينهم 
اصل الموقف ده حصل لناس اعرفهم بس فى الاخر البنت مرضتش ترتبط بيه تقريبا حست ان الموقف هيبقى صعب اوى 
وعلى فكرة كمان خافت الناس تقول عليها ندلة او انها السبب فى انم سابو بعض 
ا :


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * انجل انا اقول اتزوجه بعد شوية تحريات من وراه ومعرفة اصله وفصله وسبب عدم اتفاقهم وش فيها دام سابو بعض بالتراضي ومو عن خيانه
> ليه ارفضه لو شخص محترم وعاجبني عادي وهي تبقى صديقه وغاليه وزوجي مالها شغل فيه
> *



حلو 
بس انتى  تضمنى منين انها مش هتبقى مجروحة ولسه عندها مشاعر ليه ومش راضية تقول ؟ 
وبردو مش هتحسى ان الموقف ممكن يبقى شوية weird لو انتى وهو وهى بعد ما ارتبطو اتقابلتو فى مكان 
مش هتكونى خايفة لا يحن ليها مثلا ؟ وخصوصا انها صاحبتك القريبة منك يعنى بتشوفيها كتير 
وكمان تعملى ايه ؟ لو هى عرفت وقالتلك لو ارتبطتى بيه لا انتى صاحبتى ولا اعرفك ؟ هتختارى مين ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*اوك نيفين بنتظر لمن يخلص موضوع انجل بحطه ورفعيه انتي*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

صعب اوى الحقيقه---
اولا اكيد مش هقبل بواحد كان يتقدم لى كدا منغير متكون فى مشاعر بينى و بينه...
و مدام هو كان خطيب صحبتى فأكيد كنت قافله من نحيته المشاعر دى تماما---
و كان هيبقا لى مجرد اخ...
معتقدش إنى هقدر ابدل مشاعرى!
و مهما قالت إن الموضوع انتها-- فأكيد ليها زكريات -- و اكيد هكون انا عارفا كل الزكريات دى--
مقدرش اعمل فيها كدا-- 
و هو كمان-- صعب إنه يفكر فى كدا-- غير لو فعلا هو كان فى وقت ما كان خاطب خطيبته معجب بيا!
ده شىء مرفوض.

الكلام ده كله لو ركبت اله الزمن و رجعت بتاع 10-9 سنين كدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ماشى يانيفين كلامك مظبوط
> بس اللى انا اقصدو انو مكنش بيلعب بصاحبتك ولا حاجة لا هو كان بيحبها بجد بس اختلفو يعنى
> واهلك بيزنو بقى ( وانتى عارفه المصريين ) انو ميترفضش وسيبك من صاحبتك :smile01
> وممكن كمان انتى تكون معجبة بيه
> ايه رأيك هتدوسى على مشاعرك ؟ اصل المشاعر مش بنتحكم فيها



بصي يا انجيل

قبل ما ارد علي سؤالك دا
هو اقعد فتره بعد ما انفصلوا وقد ايه بالظبط مثلا 
ولا جه كلمني علي طول ؟


وكمان الحب مش بيتولد في يوم وليله
عشان يقدر بسهوله ينسي صحبتي
ويقولي بحبك 
مش هاقدر اصدقها حتي لو جوايا ليه مشاعر
واصلا ازاي اسمح لنفسي اني افكر في شخص كان خطيب
صحبتي
مشاعري ليه اتكونت امتي بالظبط
وهو معاها ولا بعد ما سابها ولا امتي

مهو لازم افكر في كل دا كويس جدا
لان دي حياه ومسئوليه

منتظره ردك علي الاسئله و نشوف


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كلام جميل
> يعنى معنى كده مش هترفضى رفض مطلق من الاول لمجرد انو كان خطيب صاحبتك
> وكلامك صح لو هو فكر فيكى قبل ما ينفصلو كده تبقى خيانة
> بس المشكلة انتى هتعرفى منين ان صاحبتك مش بتفكر فيه تانى ؟ هى ممكن تقولك لا خلاص كل حاجة انتهت بس الحقيقة من جواها غير كده خالص
> ...


وأنآ بردو مش هدخل ى نوآيآ آلنآس
أنآ هحآول أتأكد من موقفهآ حسب كلآمهآ ونظرتى ليهآ ( مآ هى صآحبتى وأكيد بفهمهآ )

صدقينى نفس ذآت آلموقف حصل بين 3 أصحآبى
وطبعاً صدآقتهم أنتهت بعد أرتبآط آلتآنية بيهـ
آلموضوع معقد جداً
بس زى مآ قولتلكـ آلوضع آلوحيد آللى أقدر أقبلهـ فيهـ إنى أبقى ضآمنهـ إنى مش هجرحهآ وأنهـ مش كآن بيخونهآ
وقتهآ ليهـ أبعد عن حد منآسب وفيهـ بينآ شئ مميز ..؟

*ورداً على كلآم حبوآ*
آلمشآعر وموآقف آلنآس بتتغير
خصوصاُ لو فآت وقت كآفى على أرتبآطهم فصآحبتهآ أكيد هتبدأ تتلآشى آلحوآجز عندهآ مع آلوقت

 

 *
.،*​ 


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بصي يا انجيل
> 
> قبل ما ارد علي سؤالك دا
> هو اقعد فتره بعد ما انفصلوا وقد ايه بالظبط مثلا
> ...


أكيد كلآمكـ مظبوط
بس أنآ أعتبرت ضمنياً إنهـ فآت وقت على أرتبآطهم
غير كدهـ يبقى آلأتنين أكيد مجآنين :smile01

 

 *
.،*​ 
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*شوفي انجل انا قلت اذا ماكان الفراق عن خيانه واكتشفو ان صعب يكملون مع بعض ماعندي مشكله لو تقدم لي وبعد دراسته تبين انه شخص المناسب حتى لو تقدم لي بعد فسخ خطوبتهم باسبوع ماتفرق عندي وانا مش مظطره اراعي شعور احد واعيش دور المضحيه مو كل يوم نصادف شخص المناسب فليش افرط فيه عشانها؟ وهو يعني كانت حتفرط فيه عشاني لو العكس؟  تعرفين صديقه لي من اعز ناس خطفت مني من زمان عريس صحيح زعلت من حركتها تعلمت ان ما اضحي عشان احد ومشاعر الناس الداخليه مالي شغل فيها ليش احاسب نفسي في شئ ما ادري عنه هذا غير اني مو سبب فراقهم وهم اللي تراضو على الفراق في المستقبل هي تتزوج وتنجب ويصير عندها عيال فرضا حن لها وش بيسوي؟ ولا شئ
انا مو انانيه ولا خبيثه يا انجل بس حركة صديقتي علمتني ان ما احد يفضل حد على نفسه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه افتح موضوع ؟ انتى غلبانة اوى
> ها يلا امرى لله
> طيب انتى عندك صاحبتك القريبة منك اوى او زى مابيقولو الانتيم وهى كانت مخطوبة لواحد او بيحبو بعض وانتى عارفه القصة كلها لانا صاحبتك
> بعد فترة هما سابو بعض او فسخو الخطوبة او اتطلقو او اى حاجة :smile02
> ...



*هنا تظهر فايدة انى معنديش انتيمة اصلاً :smile01.. و اقرب صديقة ليا مسلمة يعنى اللى ينفعها مينفعنيش و العكس ... 

بس لو هى مجرد صديقة عابرة من البنات اللى اعرفهم ... و فى الغالب هكون مش عارفاه اوى لانى مبركزش بصراحة فى خطاب صحابى .. فمظنش انه هيبقى فيه اعجاب مبدئى لانى مش اعرفه لكن لو حصل و عرفته و هما انفصلو و انا اعجبت بيه و هو قالى انه معجب بيا و جدًا .. و هساله عنها ايه بالنسبة له دلوقتى و قالى لا خلاص ... يبقى ليه لا ! *


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

اصحو يا بشر كفايه نوووووووووووم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اصحو يا بشر كفايه نوووووووووووم


 *نوووم ؟؟؟؟*
*هاركوا طين ...166 صفحة وألف ستمية خمسة وخمسين مشاركة*
*وتقولى لى نوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*امال لو كنتوا صاحيين كنتوا عملتوا أية ؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
ايه الناس اللي دخله تقر علينا دي بقي

اه نوم كدا عضله الناس تتعب 
لازم تكمل تمارينها اليوميه بانتظام
لو قعدت ثواني بدون كلام يبقي فيه حاجه غلط كدا
ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نوووم ؟؟؟؟*
> *هاركوا طين ...166 صفحة وألف ستمية خمسة وخمسين مشاركة*
> *وتقولى لى نوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *امال لو كنتوا صاحيين كنتوا عملتوا أية ؟*


 كنا ظهرنا ف قناة الحصيرة  طبعا :ura1:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بنات عندي لكم خوش فديو يموت من الضحك اخاف احطه وانجل تزعل ليش ان موضوعها بعده ماخلصته وش الدبره؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بنات عندي لكم خوش فديو يموت من الضحك اخاف احطه وانجل تزعل ليش ان موضوعها بعده ماخلصته وش الدبره؟



*انا اقولش 
حطيه لحاله بموضوع منفصل بالترفيهي
واللي يبي يشاهده هناش
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايه دة ؟؟؟ فين المواضيع طيب ؟؟؟ ايه الصمت دة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*مابي احطه هناك ابي احطه هنا عشان اتونس  واضحك مع البنات هني وانتم بعد تعالوتونسو لو تبون .. *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مابي احطه هناك ابي احطه هنا عشان اتونس  واضحك مع البنات هني وانتم بعد تعالوتونسو لو تبون .. *



*خلاص نزليه يا قمر  مستنية انا اهو :t25:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مابي احطه هناك ابي احطه هنا عشان اتونس  واضحك مع البنات هني وانتم بعد تعالوتونسو لو تبون .. *



متل ما تبي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

انا ذا المقطع شفته من سنتين لكن البارحه كنت ادور شئ على يوتب وطلع لي فجأه عاد انا قبل لا ادخله موت من الضحك لان تذكرت وش فيه
ذا برنامج مسابقات هندي في قناه هنديه ولجنه تحكيم هنديه جاء لهم واحد على اساس ان موهبته الغناء ويغني عربي عاد الهنود اتوقع مايعرفون من العرب الا الخليج وعلى بالهم ان لهجة العرب وحده وش مسوي المغني لابس دشداشه وغتره وعقال اماراتيه وفرقته معصمهم على رؤسهم شماغ مع ان الشماغ مو لتعصم على الراس ومعطيهم عصى امارتيه بتاعت رقصات الشعبيه وقالهم يرقصون عاد هنود مايليق فيهم رقص هندي بثياب خليجيه واغنيه مصريه صارت الاغنيه حوس مصري هندي خليجي 
عاد اريد منكم طلب دخيلكم ركزو على شايب في لجنة التحكيم اللي لابس ابيض شوفو ريكشناتو

اخليكم مع زهراني  الله يرحمك يا ايهاب
 صارت اغنيته تمرهندي هههههههه

[YOUTUBE]EvtUf4SBYI0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EvtUf4SBYI0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

نزلتلك الفيديو يا ستنا اهو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*ههههههههه لا والله ليش ماعلمتيني كيف احطه وانا بح صوتي وانا اقول علموني *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

EvtUf4SBYI0&feature=related 
*الحتة دى انا اخدتها كوبى من لينك الفيديو و بعدين تختارى علامة اليوتيوب اللى فى الاختيارات اللى فوق فى أضافة مشاركة و تعمليه كوبى بين الكلمتين ابقى جربى بقا 


 بالنسبة للقيديو منه لله نسانى الاغنية (*


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى صوت قنبلة
وشوف كمان الهنود بيعملوووووووووووو
اية
شكر  يا هيفاء
تحياتى عاشق الاسطورة سلمان خان


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شفتي ازاي انا شاطره عملتها والله انتي اللي شرحتي لي كويس نيفين وحبو دوخوني ههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شفتي ازاي انا شاطره عملتها والله انتي اللي شرحتي لي كويس نيفين وحبو دوخوني ههههههه



*اى خدعة يا ستى 

عدى الجمايل بقا :smile02*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههه هو فعلا نسانى الاغنيه-- شكى زاد فيكى يا هيفا-- انا ملصمه الكام كلمه بالعافيا-- الله يسامحك حتضيعينى  هههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*بقولكم بنات تبغون رجيم ينزل بسرعة صاروووخ ومجرب مني؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*بالرغم من انى بخس اليومين دول بطريقة غريبة ربانى بس قولى اشيله لايام الراحة النفسية و زيادة الوزن *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو انتي اساسا هنديه  ماتعمليش روحك عربيه اللغه حيص بيص عندج عايزه اجيب خاشوقه عشان تتعلمي عربي هههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*



 بصي يا هيفاء
ده الصندوق الحواري اللي بتكتبي فيه مشاركتك 
هتضغطي علي علامه اليوتيوب اللي جنب الرقم 1
هتظهرلك العلامه اللي جنب الرقم 2

بعد كده هتنسخي الجزء المظلل بالاحمر جنب الرقم 3
وتحطيه في المكان بين علامات السهم التانيه
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

 هههههههـ
*آلرآجل دآ شور هندى ^_^*

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بلاش العربى بتاعك ههههههه
ما ابغا  خاشوقه لغه عربي خلينى حيص بيص احسن ههههههههههههههههه
 لحسن تكون الخاشوقه ملح زياده هههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بقولكم بنات تبغون رجيم ينزل بسرعة صاروووخ ومجرب مني؟*



هو كلهـ *ريجيم* كدهـ
مفيش وصفة للى نفسهم وزنهم يزيد
:t23:



*.،*​ 

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

تعرفون هذا رجيم بيونسيه ضعفت فيه من زمان كثيرررر

ست ليمونات ..كاس دبس او عسل.. ملعقه فلفل احمر مجروش
وتخلطينهم مع لترين ماي وطول اليوم تشربين منه وان خلص سويه مره ثانيه طبعا مافي اكل
 ناكل هوا هههههههه اي والله مايدخل بطنج ولاشئ فاكهه ولا غيره .. طبعا بتقولين اشلون مافيه فيتامينات اذا سويته في البيت خذي معاه فيتامينات انا شريته وهو جاهز ومضيف له فيتامينات ومعادن اللي تحتاجها الجسم ومافيه خوف بالعكس ينظف البشره والجسم وينزل الوزن .. طبعا لازم دكتور يعرف وهو اصلا مرخص معتمد لدكاتره كثيرين لان مدته ماتزيد عن اسبوعين


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ليون مشكور ماتقصر بس شقاوه علمتني وعرفت اشلون انزله حتى عدلت ردي ونزلته صح ماتقصر لا خلا ولا عدم منكم

سيكرت حبيبتي كلي عني وعنج عساج تزيدين هههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعرفون هذا رجيم بيونسيه ضعفت فيه من زمان كثيرررر
> 
> ست ليمونات ..كاس دبس او عسل.. ملعقه فلفل احمر مجروش
> وتخلطينهم مع لترين ماي وطول اليوم تشربين منه وان خلص سويه مره ثانيه طبعا مافي اكل
> ناكل هوا هههههههه اي والله مايدخل بطنج ولاشئ فاكهه ولا غيره .. طبعا بتقولين اشلون مافيه فيتامينات اذا سويته في البيت خذي معاه فيتامينات انا شريته وهو جاهز ومضيف له فيتامينات ومعادن اللي تحتاجها الجسم ومافيه خوف بالعكس ينظف البشره والجسم وينزل الوزن .. طبعا لازم دكتور يعرف وهو اصلا مرخص معتمد لدكاتره كثيرين لان مدته ماتزيد عن اسبوعين


*
تمام اوى ... فلتحيا زيادة الوزن :smile02 

دة افترا يا ماما ليه و بعد كل دة تخسى كام كيلو ؟؟ *


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء ياقمر انا انصحك متعملهوش كتير انا عارفاه الريجيم ده بس هو مش صح وخطر لانك مهما اخدتى فيتامينات من غير اكل مش ليها فايدة 
بجد مش تعمليه كتير الا مثلا لو عندك مناسبة وعايزة تضعفى قبلها غير كده بلاش 
حتى بيونسيه نفسها ندمت انها عملتو وتعبت منو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*صحيح يعنى ايه عنج ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعرفون هذا رجيم بيونسيه ضعفت فيه من زمان كثيرررر
> 
> ست ليمونات ..كاس دبس او عسل.. ملعقه فلفل احمر مجروش
> وتخلطينهم مع لترين ماي وطول اليوم تشربين منه وان خلص سويه مره ثانيه طبعا مافي اكل
> ناكل هوا هههههههه اي والله مايدخل بطنج ولاشئ فاكهه ولا غيره .. طبعا بتقولين اشلون مافيه فيتامينات اذا سويته في البيت خذي معاه فيتامينات انا شريته وهو جاهز ومضيف له فيتامينات ومعادن اللي تحتاجها الجسم ومافيه خوف بالعكس ينظف البشره والجسم وينزل الوزن .. طبعا لازم دكتور يعرف وهو اصلا مرخص معتمد لدكاتره كثيرين لان مدته ماتزيد عن اسبوعين



*عايزة تقولى إنك تشربى فى اليوم الواحد لتر مياة + 6 ليمونات + عسل 

بتهزرى :close_tem​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:



ليون مشكور ماتقصر بس شقاوه علمتني وعرفت اشلون انزله حتى عدلت ردي ونزلته صح ماتقصر لا خلا ولا عدم منكم


أنقر للتوسيع...


* *وش السالفه 
قصرت وما قصرت 
نحن خلقنا لنخدم بعض



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:




سيكرت حبيبتي كلي عني وعنج عساج تزيدين هههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...


سكريت هيقاء بتقولك كلي ليكي وليها 
يمكن وزنك يزيد 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صحيح يعنى ايه عنج ؟*



 عنك 
يعني ليكي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عنك
> يعني ليكي



*كنت بحسبها نوع اكل :smile02 صحيح الجهل نور :smile01*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياخوافات حيجرى ايه لو ما اكلناش اسبوع ماهو بنطفح كل يوم
شقاوه انا كنت ستين وزايده ست كيلوات نزلت
ثماني كيلوات في اربع تعشر يوم مع رقص شرقي ههههههه 

انجل هذه كانت اول مره اجربه *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صحيح يعنى ايه عنج ؟*


 عنك
 بطنج= بطنك
:t23:


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صحيح يعنى ايه عنج ؟*


يعنى عسآج هى آللى أتفهمت علشآن توصل عنج هههههـ :smile01

يعنى أكل عنى وعنهآ 
هيوف أنآ لو كلت عنى وعنج وعنهن كلهن* مآفيش فآيدة صدقينى *

 

*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ياخوافات حيجرى ايه لو ما اكلناش اسبوع ماهو بنطفح كل يوم*
> *شقاوه انا كنت ستين وزايده ست كيلوات نزلت*
> *ثماني كيلوات في اربع تعشر يوم مع رقص شرقي ههههههه *
> 
> *انجل هذه كانت اول مره اجربه *


 
قولى كدا -- الرقص الشرقى هو الى قام بالواجب ههه


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ياخوافات حيجرى ايه لو ما اكلناش اسبوع ماهو بنطفح كل يوم
> شقاوه انا كنت ستين وزايده ست كيلوات نزلت
> ثماني كيلوات في اربع تعشر يوم مع رقص شرقي ههههههه
> 
> انجل هذه كانت اول مره اجربه *



كام طولك ياهيفاء ؟ كلو حسب الطول بتعرفى تحسبى ال BMI تبعك ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ياخوافات حيجرى ايه لو ما اكلناش اسبوع ماهو بنطفح كل يوم
> شقاوه انا كنت ستين وزايده ست كيلوات نزلت
> ثماني كيلوات في اربع تعشر يوم مع رقص شرقي ههههههه
> 
> انجل هذه كانت اول مره اجربه *



*هو المفعول فى الرقص سيبك انتى من الاكل :smile01 لا كلام جد لو اكلتى فاكهة بس نوع واحد فى اليوم لمدة اسبوع هتنزلى حوالى 4/5 كيلو و مجرباها يعنى  *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عنك
> بطنج= بطنك
> :t23:



*اووووووووووووووووووة لالا حبو بترجملى يا رجالة ... تسلميلى يا روح قلبى و تسلم ترجمتك يا حلو يا مذاكر انت :t4:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وش السالفه
> قصرت وما قصرت
> نحن خلقنا لنخدم بعض
> 
> ...


شكراً للترجمة أنآ توقعت كدآ بردو :t23:
 
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

لو رقص فقط كانت زمانها فيفي مسطره هههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

انجل طولي ميه وخمس ستين مفروض اكون في الخمسين كوزن لكن انا اشوف على جسمي ستين يناسبني مش عاوزين نبقى هياكل
و نفقد الملامح ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*بلاش موضوع الرقص تانى احنا متراقبيين *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوه رجيم نوع واحد كمان بيذموه اي رجيم بيطلعو فيه عيب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> بلاش موضوع الرقص تانى احنا متراقبيين



والله طب عند فيهم نتكلم فيه هههههه  بنت يا شقاوه بتعرفي ترقصي خليجي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب مين يصدق اني خسيت 35 كيلو في اسبوعين ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انجل طولي ميه وخمس ستين مفروض اكون في الخمسين كوزن لكن انا اشوف على جسمي ستين يناسبني مش عاوزين نبقى هياكل
> و نفقد الملامح ههههه



طيب خليكى فى الرقص بقى :smile02
لا كده كويس مش عايزينك تبقى زى عارضات الازياء close to death walking sticks :smile01
بس ولا مرة فكرتى توصلى ل size zero ولا مفيش عندكم مقاس صفر ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شقاوه رجيم نوع واحد كمان بيذموه اي رجيم بيطلعو فيه عيب



*ماهو مفيش دايت مالهوش عيوب 
و النزول فى الوزن السريع  بيسبب ترهلات فى الجسم و بيأثر على الجلد لازم يبقى نزول بسيط و بيبقى سهل كمان الرجوع فيه فى وقت اقل من اللى نزلتى فيه :smile02 

و بعدين انا فى الفاكهة كنت باكل كل الانواع و نزلت  4 كيلو بيقولو اللى عايز يخس اكتر ياكل نوع واحد .. و بينى و بينك مكنش المقصود بيها دايت اد ما كنت تعبانة مش قادرة اهضم الاكل العادى فكنت باكل الفاكهة  و من ساعتها بخس لوحدى بدون اى دايت و بكلمكم دلوقتى و انا باكل دانيت و بخس برضه :smile01 *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب مين يصدق اني خسيت 35 كيلو في اسبوعين ؟



اشلون علمني؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اشلون علمني؟



* قصه حب فاشله وعدم رغبه في الحياه 
الطريقه دي بتجيب من الاخر 
صدقيني اشتريت ملابس جديده كامله 
لان اللي كان عندي بقي خيمه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو سؤال واقف فى زورى بقى له ساعة ...*
*الدايت دة مش بيأثر على الوجه ؟*
*يعنى مش بيخلى وشك ممصوص *
*والجسم البشرى عامة مش دة بيبقى أستعداد للسمنة أو النحافة ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> والله طب عند فيهم نتكلم فيه هههههه  بنت يا شقاوه بتعرفي ترقصي خليجي



*تؤ مجربتش بصراحة .. اما تنزلى مصر ابقى علمينى الثقافة حلوة برضه :smile02*



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب مين يصدق اني خسيت 35 كيلو في اسبوعين ؟
> *​



*احكيلنا اكتر على حالتك الصحية و جسمك بقا شكله ايه كدة :act31:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * احكيلنا اكتر على حالتك الصحية و جسمك بقا شكله ايه كدة :act31:*




*كانت ضايعه طبعا *
*لاني كنت بقعد باليومين والتلاته من غير اكل *
*وكتير كنت بقع من طولي في الفتره دي *
*بس خلال اسبوع بعد الفتره دي *
*انتظمت في الاكل *
*ووزني فضل ثابت علي الوضع الجديد وبقيت نشيط اكتر وبتحرك اسهل واسرع *

*لكن من بعد الحادثه وزني زاد جدا علشان قله الحركه *

*لكن نشكر ربنا انا من النوع اللي بيخس بسرعه ويزيد بسرعه *
*يعني اول ما افوك المسامير *
*هنزل جيم وارجع اخس تاني *

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو سؤال واقف فى زورى بقى له ساعة ...*
> *الدايت دة مش بيأثر على الوجه ؟*
> *يعنى مش بيخلى وشك ممصوص *
> *والجسم البشرى عامة مش دة بيبقى أستعداد للسمنة أو النحافة ؟*



*لا سلامة زورك يا أخى .. اسال متخليش فى نفسك حاجة 

مش كل الوشوش اللى بتخس بالطريقة دى لدرجة انها تتمص .. فيه ناس بتخس و بيفضل الوش مدور و عادى و بالعكس بيحلو اكتر و فيه وش اما يخس ميتشافش .. كل وش و جسم و طبيعته 

الاستعداد للسمنة و النحافة مرتبط بالهرمونات و بمعدل الحرق فى الجسم .. و الحاجات دى بيتعلب فيها بالادوية دلوقتى العلم مخلاش حاجة مبيلعبش فيها .. دة غير ان فيه عوامل خارجية بتأثر على زيادة الوزن او قلته *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*اتكلم عن نفسي ما ياثر في وجهي بالعكس لما اكثر من الاكل الصحي وشي تطلع فيه نظاره ويتصفى البلا ياعبود في الاكل العادي 
بعدين الجسم  يختلف من شخص لاخر انا اختي التوأم عكسي تاكل ولا تزيد جسمها ماعنده قابلية زياده انا عكسها وهذا من عند ربنا 

ليون.. الحل ده مش لينا نحن ننحبط ننبسط ناكل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اتكلم عن نفسي ما ياثر في وجهي بالعكس لما اكثر من الاكل الصحي وشي تطلع فيه نظاره ويتصفى البلا ياعبود في الاكل العادي
> بعدين الجسم  يختلف من شخص لاخر انا اختي التوأم عكسي تاكل ولا تزيد جسمها ماعنده قابلية زياده انا عكسها وهذا من عند ربنا
> 
> ليون.. الحل ده مش لينا نحن ننحبط ننبسط ناكل *



* ومن هنا تاتي المجاعات ههههههههه
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

* الظاهر بنشر الفضايح  لا انا مش مفجوعه يعني بلاش تهول يا قبطي*


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*الـ size zero وصلت له كارينا كابور !!*

*نفسى اعرف ايه الزيرو دة بقى يعنى ايه D:*

*وبعدين انا فى كارثه دلوقتى ... انا وزنى زاد كيلو ((((((*
*والكولدج بعد اسبوعين .... حد يقولى دايت سرييييييع ..... 
لانى جربت كل انواع الدايت قبل كدة ... 
ومفيش فى دماغى سيستم جديد *

*افيدونى لانى مقهوره من اول النهار *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الـ size zero وصلت له كارينا كابور !!*
> 
> *نفسى اعرف ايه الزيرو دة بقى يعنى ايه D:*
> 
> ...



*كيلو 
انتي في كارثه يا بنتي 
انا بقول مفيش غير الانتحار 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*وايت قصدك كيلو واحد فقط ؟ بتهزري ولا ايه*


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وايت قصدك كيلو واحد فقط ؟ بتهزري ولا ايه*


*بوزن نفسى انهارده لقيتنى 61 (((*
*لو بدأت ازيد ممكن الاقينى ضربت 4 او 5 كيلو فى اسبوع *
*حد يقولى دايت سريييييع ((*

*اديلى 4 شهور ثابته ... الزياده مؤشر خطر بالنسبالى *​


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *كيلو
> انتي في كارثه يا بنتي
> انا بقول مفيش غير الانتحار
> *​


*3 حاجات بترعب منهم*
*الحبوب فى وشى ... شعرى يسقط ... وزنى يزيد ... *
*دى اكبر 3 مشاكل ممكن تواجهنى فى حياتى *​ *اى حاجة تانيه امرها سهل ... *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*ما انا كتبت رجيم بيونسيه جربيه.. كاس عسل او دبس مع ست ليمونات مع ملقعة فلفل احمر خلطيهم في لترين ماي وكل مايخلص منك سويه مثله واجلسي اشربي منه طول اليوم من غير ما تاكلين ولا شئ دام كيلو واحد بس جربي يومين وبتحصلين نفسك خاسه ضعف اللي ودك تخسريه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * .. كل وش و جسم و طبيعته *


* ماهو دة اللى بسأل عنه *
*يعنى تلاقى واحدة متجوزة ومخلفة وبعد عشر سنين تلاقى جسمها هو هو مش بيتغير ...*
*ولما تشوفيها تقولى استحالة دى خلفت فى يوم من الايام *
*وانتوا لسة ( أسم الله عليكوا ) ما دخلتوش دنيا ولا اتعكيتوا فى جواز *
*ونازلين رغى رغى رغى ...**على الرجيمات :smile02*
*مش فاهم يعنى أمال لو الواحدة منكوا تجوزت وخلفت لها عيل والا اتنين ؟؟؟:smile01*


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ما انا كتبت رجيم بيونسيه جربيه.. كاس عسل او دبس مع ست ليمونات مع ملقعة فلفل احمر خلطيهم في لترين ماي وكل مايخلص منك سويه مثله واجلسي اشربي منه طول اليوم من غير ما تاكلين ولا شئ دام كيلو واحد بس جربي يومين وبتحصلين نفسك خاسه ضعف اللي ودك تخسريه*


*لا انت كدة عايزه ماما تقتلنى **:vava:*
*ماكلش حاجة لمدة يومين ... طيب حد يخبينى من ماما :smile02*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *3 حاجات بترعب منهم*
> *الحبوب فى وشى ... شعرى يسقط ... وزنى يزيد ... *
> *دى اكبر 3 مشاكل ممكن تواجهنى فى حياتى *​ *اى حاجة تانيه امرها سهل ... *​



*الفراغ يعمل اكتر من كدة :smile02 ... صدقينى الجيش لو اتطبق فى مصر هيبقى حلال فيكى ... بنات متدلعة صحيح :act31:*


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ماهو دة اللى بسأل عنه *
> *يعنى تلاقى واحدة متجوزة ومخلفة وبعد عشر سنين تلاقى جسمها هو هو مش بيتغير ...*
> *ولما تشوفيها تقولى استحالة دى خلفت فى يوم من الايام *
> *وانتوا لسة ( أسم الله عليكوا ) ما دخلتوش دنيا ولا اتعكيتوا فى جواز *
> ...


*بتبقى هرمونات يا باشمهندث ... ووراثه ...*
*فى اجسام بتميل للزياده ... زى حالاتى :vava:... 
لو مش بهتم بكل جرام رايح فين وجاى منين ... تبقى مشكله *

*وفى ناس يا بختهممممم ياكلوا براحتهم ... ومش بيبان عليهم :t23:*

*شفتنا قايمين نتجوز .. عشان نعرف هنعمل ايه بعد الجواز ... :smile01*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وبعدين انا فى كارثه دلوقتى ... انا وزنى زاد كيلو ((((((*
> *والكولدج بعد اسبوعين .... *​​​​



*أية علاقة الكيلو الزيادة بالكولدج ؟*
*مش سألتك قبل كدة ( تؤكل هادى ) وقلتى لى لأ ؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ماهو دة اللى بسأل عنه *
> *يعنى تلاقى واحدة متجوزة ومخلفة وبعد عشر سنين تلاقى جسمها هو هو مش بيتغير ...*
> *ولما تشوفيها تقولى استحالة دى خلفت فى يوم من الايام *
> *وانتوا لسة ( أسم الله عليكوا ) ما دخلتوش دنيا ولا اتعكيتوا فى جواز *
> ...


]*هنرغى فى نفس الحوارات برضه بعد الجواز :smile01 ... البنات عندهم مشكلة فى عدم الرضا عن النفس دايما شايفة نفسها لازن تكون احلى لو جسمها حلو بس له شكل تبقى عايزة تخس و لو جسمها رفيع و حلو تبقى عايزة تتخن و هكذا .. قبل جواز بعد جواز نفس التفكير .. مفيش فايدة فينا :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الفراغ يعمل اكتر من كدة :smile02 ... صدقينى الجيش لو اتطبق فى مصر هيبقى حلال فيكى ... بنات متدلعة صحيح :act31:*


*عارفه لو حد غيرك كتب المشاركه تييي *
*مكنش هعمل حاجة بردو :smile02 .... *

*بس لو سمعتى عن الـ netlook40 بحكم ان دكتور ... وعذاب اللى بيتعالج بيه عشان حبوب الشباب مش هتقولى كدة *

*انا فضلت اتعالج بيه 3 شهور ... لحد ما وشى بقى زى الفل ... لازم اترعب لو طلع فسفوسه فيه :vava:*
*
دة مجرد مثل من الـ 3 مشاكل لان مريت بيهم كلهم *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> ​​​* :vava:... *
> *لو مش بهتم بكل جرام رايح فين وجاى منين ... تبقى مشكله *​


 *إعملى له ( بلانس شيت ) يسمع لك فى الميزانية آخر السنة ( كيييد )*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

> ا انت كدة عايزه ماما تقتلنى
> ماكلش حاجة لمدة يومين زز. طيب حد يخبينى من ماما



ياحظك على امك انا امي تشجعني على رجيم تقول هيفا خلوها لاتنادونها تتغدى تسوي رجيم ااختي توأم وحيده اللي مهتمه باكلي عشان افضل زياده عنها ويفرقو الاهل من بينا صدق مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياحظك على امك انا امي تشجعني على رجيم تقول هيفا خلوها لاتنادونها تتغدى تسوي رجيم ااختي توأم وحيده اللي مهتمه باكلي عشان افضل زياده عنها ويفرقو الاهل من بينا صدق مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد


*ماما كدة .... لو زودت اكلى بتغسلنى ... *
*بس انها تلاقينى مباكلش خااااااااااالص *
*هتغسل بردو ليه ..*

*اخد طريحة الامهات : متاكليش ويغمى عليكى ونلف على الدكاتره ونجيب ادويه .... كل دة عشان مبتاكليش هو انت يا تتفجعى ياما متاكليش و هلابلايبسبلاا اتابناخاقبلى ... كلام كتير مبسمعوش كدة ... :smile01*​


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إعملى له ( بلانس شيت ) يسمع لك فى الميزانية آخر السنة ( كيييد )*


*البلانس شيييييت ... دة حبيبى حبيبى حبيبى *:smile02*
ياما اطردت من اليكتشر بسببه ... :smile01
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*ممكن تركنوا الدايت شوية*
*لأنى عايز فعلا أسأل سؤال جاد ؟وعايز رأى البنات فيه *
*موكن ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ممكن تركنوا الدايت شوية*
> *لأنى عايز فعلا أسأل سؤال جاد ؟وعايز رأى البنات فيه *
> *موكن ؟*



*غنى يا منعم 

اقصد قول يا عبود *


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ممكن تركنوا الدايت شوية*
> *لأنى عايز فعلا أسأل سؤال جاد ؟وعايز رأى البنات فيه *
> *موكن ؟*


*قول يا متقال :smile02*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *قول يا متقال :smile02*​


* متقال ؟؟*
*شايفانى هبدا بالصلاة ع الحبيب ؟؟؟*
*ماعلينا ...*
*رأيكوا فى الخطوبة أثناء فترة الدراسة ( كولدج ) بالنسبة لبعضهن *
*و (كلية) بالنسبة للباقين ...*
*تؤيديه أم ترفضيه ؟*
*أم حسب الظروف ؟*
*وما هى تلك الظروف من وجهة نظرك الشخصية ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله الرجالة بقو هما اللى بيسألو فى مصطبتنا :smile02
طبعا ما انتو البنات نايمين :smile01

ماعلينا 
شوف ياعبود هى على حسب كل شخصية يعنى لو هما بيحبو بعض ومناسبيين لبعض وهى تقدر توفق بين الخطوبة ودراستها والخطوبة مش هتشغلها ومش عندها مشكلة انها ترتبط بدرى , اوكى 
بس انا بالنسبالى احس ان الانسان لازم يعدى بكل المراحل من غير القفز على مرحلة قبل التانية 
يعنى فى الجامعة الواحد المفروض انو طالب بيذاكر بيروح الكنيسة بيتفسح مع اصحابو بيخدم فى الكنيسة يعنى بحريتو مفيش مسئولية عليه غير المذاكرة 
فليه بقى الواحد عايز ينط مرحلة ومش يعيش سنو ؟
واحس كمان ان الناس اللى بترتبط بدرى كده بتبقى مبسوطة فى ساعتها بس بعد كده بتندم انها مش عاشت سنها


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

 أمممم
 لو هى قآبلت آلشخص آلمنآسب وآلمميز عآدى *ممكن يتخطبوآ أتنآء كليتهآ*
بس فيهـ كليآت فعلاً مدمرة مش بتسيب وقت حتى تفلفص منهآ :d
مآ بآلكـ بخطوبة وخروج ودرآسة لبعض وإنهـ عآيز حد يهتم بيهـ وآلذى منهـ 

*
فـ كل وآحدة أدرى بظروفهآ*
:t23:
 
 

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا معاكى حق انا معاكى فى الراى ده لازم البنت تاخد فرصتها فى الدراسة الاول وبعد كدا خطوبة وجواز وانا من الناس اللى اتجوزت وكان المفروض اكمل بعد المعهد بتاعى وفعلا حسيت بعد كدا انى اتسرعت وليه مش عشت حياتى الاول كل وقت وليه لذته لازم نعيش مرحلة مرحلة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلو نصيب من عند ربك حتى في وقته فيه ناس تنخطب وناس تتزوج وهي تدرس بس تتعب التوفيق بين دراسه والبيت اما لو مجرد خطوبه عادي مو مشكله لو باقي لها سنه على التخرج حتى عقلها ينضج ويكون تفكيرها صح انا ماندمت ان انخطف مني عريس او رفضت خطاب من زمان كل ذي الناس لايمكن اختارهم اليوم في مرحلتي العقليه اللي انا فيها عشان كذا التأني كويس والصرقعه مو كويسه وش رايك؟*


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * متقال ؟؟*
> *شايفانى هبدا بالصلاة ع الحبيب ؟؟؟*


*بهزر يا رمضان :t23:** قصدى يا اونكل عبود*​



> *رأيكوا فى الخطوبة أثناء فترة الدراسة ( كولدج ) بالنسبة لبعضهن *
> *و (كلية) بالنسبة للباقين ...*
> *تؤيديه أم ترفضيه ؟*
> *أم حسب الظروف ؟*
> *وما هى تلك الظروف من وجهة نظرك الشخصية ؟*




 *هى مش مصلحه اوى فى فتره الكولدج عشان خاطر الواحد مش هيركز فى مذاكرته ... هذاكر الرفرنس ولا اذاكر شخصيته ... مش هركز كدة *

*وبعدين بصراحه حسه ان الفتره دى فترة نضوج ... يعنى محتاجه  انى افوكس على نضوجى اكتر وانمى مهاراتى وعقلى اكتر ... عشان لما اختار  اختار صح .... *

*ثم الفتره دى الواحد بينبسط فيها ... وبيكون حر شويه ... انما خطيب بقى وكلمى دة ومتكلميش دة ويودينى ويجيبنى وجو المدارس ... ومش هعرف اروح مع شلة الانس :smile02 ... مش هيبقى لذيذ *

*بس لو اتقدم شخص "مبدأياً" كويس ... مش هرفضه بس على شرط واحد ... ان يكون فى تعارف سنه وخطوبه منيمم سنتين ... عشان الحق اتخرج وافضاله شويه  *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بس انا بالنسبالى احس ان الانسان لازم يعدى بكل المراحل من غير القفز على مرحلة قبل التانية
> يعنى فى الجامعة الواحد المفروض انو طالب بيذاكر بيروح الكنيسة بيتفسح مع اصحابو بيخدم فى الكنيسة يعنى بحريتو مفيش مسئولية عليه غير المذاكرة
> فليه بقى الواحد عايز ينط مرحلة ومش يعيش سنو ؟
> واحس كمان ان الناس اللى بترتبط بدرى كده بتبقى مبسوطة فى ساعتها بس بعد كده بتندم انها مش عاشت سنها


*دى ترجع للنضج يآ آنجل*
مش بشرط علشآن أرتبطت بدرى شوية يبقى مش هتعيش حيآتهآ
فيهآ أيهـ لمآ تدرس وتخدم وتعيش ومع ذلكـ ترتبط وتتخطب

لكن لو مش نآضجة وآلحب بينهم كآن سطحى أصلاً ومجرد مشآعر مرآهقين مش مقدرين بكرة شكلهـ أيهـ ومسئولية أرتبآطهم
يبقى أكيد لمآ يجيى بكرة هيآخدوآ آلصدمة دى 



*.،*​ 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلامكوا رائع وجميل جداً ...*
*فيه حد تانى هيضع رد قبل ما أكمل ؟؟*
*فيه حد أنفيزيبل هنا ؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كلامكوا رائع وجميل جداً ...*
> *فيه حد تانى هيضع رد قبل ما أكمل ؟؟*
> *فيه حد أنفيزيبل هنا ؟؟؟*



*مين بينادى ؟؟ 
البنات اجابتهم حلوة كمل الله يرضى عنك *


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *دى ترجع للنضج يآ آنجل*
> مش بشرط علشآن أرتبطت بدرى شوية يبقى مش هتعيش حيآتهآ
> فيهآ أيهـ لمآ تدرس وتخدم وتعيش ومع ذلكـ ترتبط وتتخطب
> 
> ...




بصى ياسيكرت انا معاكى متفقة معاكى انها تعتمد على درجة النضج 
بس هل فى فترة الجامعة اصلا هى بتبقى ناضجة كفاية ؟ 
ولا بتبقى مجرد مشاعر وفرحة بفكرة الخطوبة ومش فاهمه هى داخلة على ايه ؟ 
اصل النضج ده ليه عوامل كتير من ضمنها الخروج للعمل وسوق العمل والتعامل مع كل طوائف المجتمع مسلم مسيحى عاقل مجنون وزير غفير فراش مدير كل ده بيأثر فى شخصيتك وبيعلمك حاجة جديدة 
علشان كده مثلا تلاقى معظم الاوقات اللى كانو بيحبو بعض فى الجامعة 5 سنين ولا 4 سنين الجامعة بعد ما يتخرجو ويشتغلو تلاقيهم مش قادرين يتفاهمو مع بعض تانى زى الاول 
لان الشغل وسوق العمل والاحتكاك بالناس بيأثر على 
طريقة تفكيرك واللى كان عاجبك امبارح مش بقى عاجبك انهارده 
لكن هنتكلم على مجتمعنا احنا ( بالنسبة للمجتمعات الغربية فالنقطة ديه مش موجودة لانهم بيشتغلو من سن 16 سنة ) هتلاقى ان البنت بالذات فى فترة الجامعة shielded عن باقى المجتمع يعنى she lives inside her own shell المجتمع بتاعها هو الكنيسة والخدمة لو بتخدم والبيت والكلية والمذاكرة فهى منفصلة عن باقى طوايف المجتمع بنقول عنها inside her bubble ده مش يعمل نضج فى التفكير كفاية الاحتكاك بمختلف الناس والمشاكل ديه بتغير فى شخصيتك وممكن كمان تكشفلك شخصيتك الحقيقية وبتنزلك على ارض الواقع علشان تعرفى الحياة والمسئولية عاملة ازاى 
لكن طبعا فيه تجارب ناجحة ولكل قاعدة شواذ


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مين بينادى ؟؟ *
> *البنات اجابتهم حلوة كمل الله يرضى عنك *


*نفعينى برد قبل أن أسترسل ...:smile02*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصى ياسيكرت انا معاكى متفقة معاكى انها تعتمد على درجة النضج
> بس هل فى فترة الجامعة اصلا هى بتبقى ناضجة كفاية ؟
> ولا بتبقى مجرد مشاعر وفرحة بفكرة الخطوبة ومش فاهمه هى داخلة على ايه ؟
> اصل النضج ده ليه عوامل كتير من ضمنها الخروج للعمل وسوق العمل والتعامل مع كل طوائف المجتمع مسلم مسيحى عاقل مجنون وزير غفير فراش مدير كل ده بيأثر فى شخصيتك وبيعلمك حاجة جديدة
> ...



*البنت المنغلقة على نفسها هتفضل منغلقة .. و هل معنى الكلام دة ان البنت ربة المنزل اللى بتخلص و تقعد فى البيت غير ناضجة !! لانها منزلتش مجال العمل و محكتكش بحد ؟؟ 

و هل الجامعة مفيهاش كل الشخصيات و الطوائف و الظروف و كل ما تتخيليه ؟ *


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *البنت المنغلقة على نفسها هتفضل منغلقة .. و هل معنى الكلام دة ان البنت ربة المنزل اللى بتخلص و تقعد فى البيت غير ناضجة !! لانها منزلتش مجال العمل و محكتكش بحد ؟؟
> 
> و هل الجامعة مفيهاش كل الشخصيات و الطوائف و الظروف و كل ما تتخيليه ؟ *



انا مش قصدى اصلا منغلقة يا شقاوة هى ممكن تكون اجتماعية فعلا وبنت عادية جدا 
لكن ايه هى حياتها ؟ بيت وكلية واصحاب وكنيسة ونوم ؟ 
هى ديه الحياة ؟ nope 
طوائف المجتمع اللى بتتعامل معاها فى الكلية ما مدى الاحتكاك ؟ زى ما بتكونى بتحتكى بمدير يطلع عينك كل يوم ؟ وموظفين بينافسوكى فى العمل ؟ وفكرة انك تعرفى انك مسئولة عن نفسك للابد ومفروض تبطلى حكاية المصروف اللى بتاخديه من بابا زى ايام الكلية ؟ 
انا عارفه انك لسه مشتغلتيش علشان كده مش متخيلة ازاى سوق العمل بيغير فى شخصيتك 
وعلى فكرة انا قصدى بفكرة النضج اللى بيحصل مع الشغل مش قصدى طريقة التفكير او الذكاء او ان اللى مش بتشتغل ديه انسانة تافهه لا طبعا انا قصدى ان الشغل والاحتكاك بالناس بالشكل ده بيغير فى شخصيتك ميولك نفسها بتتغير اللى كان عاجبك امبارح وكان فارس احلامك انهارده ,ميولك غير ميولو ومش شايفاه ينفع زوج اصلا, صدقينى انا شخصيتى اختلفت كتير من اول ما ابتديت اشتغل وانا بشتغل من وانا صغيرة


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصى ياسيكرت انا معاكى متفقة معاكى انها تعتمد على درجة النضج
> بس هل فى فترة الجامعة اصلا هى بتبقى ناضجة كفاية ؟
> ولا بتبقى مجرد مشاعر وفرحة بفكرة الخطوبة ومش فاهمه هى داخلة على ايه ؟
> اصل النضج ده ليه عوامل كتير من ضمنها الخروج للعمل وسوق العمل والتعامل مع كل طوائف المجتمع مسلم مسيحى عاقل مجنون وزير غفير فراش مدير كل ده بيأثر فى شخصيتك وبيعلمك حاجة جديدة
> ...


يآ حبيبى أنآ مدركة كل كلآمكـ
بس آلسؤآل كآن بيستهدف آلبنت بس
مش حب آلجآمعة آللى طرفيهـ لسهـ بيدرسوآ
آلبنت معدل نضجهآ آلعقلى يفوق آلولد دآيماً
دآ بجآنب إن معظم آلبنآت مآبقوش منغلقين زى مآنتى متصورة
أثنآء آلجآمعة بتكون مرت بتجآرب وأحتكآكـ بمستويآت وعقليآت مختلفة
سوآء فى تدريب خآرجى أو آلخدمة أو حتى آلمجتمع آلجآمعى نفسهـ آللى بقى بيجمع كل آلأنمآط
وآلأنسآن آلمسئول وآلنآضج .. بيعرف معنى آلمسئولية بغض آلنظر عن حجمهآ


وعلى آلنقيض بنشوف بنآت " *كتير* " بيتخرجوآ وبيعيشوآ حيآتهم عآدى
وفى آلآخر مآبيبقوش نآضجين كفآية لزوآج نآجح بردو



*فـ آلموضوع بيصب فى شخصية كل بنت  ..
*

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هو كلهـ *ريجيم* كدهـ​
> مفيش وصفة للى نفسهم وزنهم يزيد
> :t23:​
> ​و من سمعك
> ...


 و من سمعك
يا رب حد بقى يفيدنا عايزين كام كيلو كيدا نظبط بيهم الطول
 أصل الصيف خلص علينا ياختي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نفعينى برد قبل أن أسترسل ...:smile02*



*بصراحة يعنى .. الكلية مالهاش دعوة بالخطوبة خلينا واضحيين .. محدش فينا قاعد 24 ساعة على الكتاب ولا حتى اما هتخطب هقعد على دماغ خطيبى 24 ساعة .. فسهل انك توفقى بين الاتنين جدًا و لو العلاقة ناجحة هيبقى دفعة انك تجتهدى اكتر و تحسى ان حد معاكى بيشجعك على النجاح .. لكن لو الموضوع كله مشاكل و زهق و ملل و هتكتئبى و المذاكرة لوحدها بتجيب اكتئاب و انتى شخصية نكدية و ناوية تقرفيه يبقى استنى اما تخلصى و افضيله :nunu0000: بهزر طبعًا 

و لو هو شخصية عاقلة هيساعدك و هيتفهم انك طالبة و لو بايده حاجة تشجعك هيعملها .. فيه بنات صحابى مخطوبين خطابهم بيشجعوهم يذاكرو و يجو يخدوهم بعد الامتحان يخرجوهم و يوصلوهم البيت يبقى تغيير جو و مكافئة حلوة منه انك تجتهدى فى الامتحان اكتر عشان تفرحيه

النضج فى الاختيار مالهوش علاقة بجامعة او غيره .. ماهو اللى فى الجامعة دى عندها حاجة و عشرين سنة .. فيه ادها مخلص دبلوم و قاعد فى البيت او مخلص معهد سنتين و قاعد فى البيت و ناضح عادى جدًا .. طريقة التفكير بدايتها من التربية و النشأة مش مستنية شغل عشان تنضج .. دة للبنت

لكن انا ضد ان ولد بيدرس يخطب بصراحة .. مبحبش واحد يصرف على خطيبته من مصروف بابى*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ردك جميل أوي يا شقاوة


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> يآ حبيبى أنآ مدركة كل كلآمكـ
> بس آلسؤآل كآن بيستهدف آلبنت بس
> مش حب آلجآمعة آللى طرفيهـ لسهـ بيدرسوآ
> آلبنت معدل نضجهآ آلعقلى يفوق آلولد دآيماً
> ...



بردو مش قادرين تفهمونى انا مش بتكلم عن الانغلاق خالص انا بقول ممكن تكون البنت اجتماعية فعلا وبتتعامل مع كل الناس ولكن ما هى درجة الاحتكاك ؟ هل درجة الاحتكاك زى ما تكون بتشتغل؟ التدريب الجامعى ده اقدر اساويه بالشغل ؟ استحالة 
الشغل يعنى مسئولية انك تحسى انك مسئولة عن حاجة مش هتأثر عليكى انتى بس ( زى نتيجة الكليه ) لكن هتأثر على باقى المكان اللى انتى فيه وخصوصا لو بتشتغلى فى قطاع خاص 
الضغط العصبى , الطموح المهنى , كل الحاجات ديه مش موجوجة فى ايام الجامعة اللى البنت مش بتشتغل فيها 
وكمان انا مش بتكلم عن اتنين بيحبو بعض فى الكلية انا بتكلم حتى لو ارتبطت بشخص من بره الكلية بتاعتها واكبر منها مش من سنها بردو ممكن بعد ما تتخرج وتشتغل نظرتها ليه تتغير


----------



## white.angel (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بصراحة يعنى .. الكلية مالهاش دعوة بالخطوبة خلينا واضحيين .. محدش فينا قاعد 24 ساعة على الكتاب ولا حتى اما هتخطب هقعد على دماغ خطيبى 24 ساعة .. فسهل انك توفقى بين الاتنين جدًا و لو العلاقة ناجحة هيبقى دفعة انك تجتهدى اكتر و تحسى ان حد معاكى بيشجعك على النجاح .. لكن لو الموضوع كله مشاكل و زهق و ملل و هتكتئبى و المذاكرة لوحدها بتجيب اكتئاب و انتى شخصية نكدية و ناوية تقرفيه يبقى استنى اما تخلصى و افضيله :nunu0000: بهزر طبعًا *


*مش فكرة 24 ساعه مذاكره*
*انما فكرة انك تركزى فى مذاكرتك من غير حاجة ما تشغلك "خناقه - تليفونات - رومانسيه ....."*
*انا مقتنعه بكلام نانسى ... اننا نعيش كل مرحله بكل شئ .. الخطوبه ايه المانع انها تتأجل .. وخصوصاً زى ما قالو فى كليات محتاجه تركيز ومجهود *
*
وبخصوص النضوج كمان ..... الكلية تحديداً اكتر وقت النضوج بيتم فيه 
لان لحد الثانويه العامه .... انت فى مدرسة بنات ... وصحباتك بنات .... والنضوج مش بيتم الا بالانخلاط بالجنسين .... والتعامل مع الجنس الاخر بشكل مفتوح بيكون فى فتره الجامعه .... اللى فيها "بيتم" نضوج البنت والشخص بوجه عام ... هى مش لسه هتنضج ... بس ناقصها تاخد فكره عن الكائن الفضائى اللى بتسمع عنده اديلها 17 سنه .... ازاى لما تيجى تتعرف عليه تلاقي نفسها مخطوبه ...!!*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا مش قصدى اصلا منغلقة يا شقاوة هى ممكن تكون اجتماعية فعلا وبنت عادية جدا
> لكن ايه هى حياتها ؟ بيت وكلية واصحاب وكنيسة ونوم ؟
> هى ديه الحياة ؟ nope
> طوائف المجتمع اللى بتتعامل معاها فى الكلية ما مدى الاحتكاك ؟ زى ما بتكونى بتحتكى بمدير يطلع عينك كل يوم ؟ وموظفين بينافسوكى فى العمل ؟ وفكرة انك تعرفى انك مسئولة عن نفسك للابد ومفروض تبطلى حكاية المصروف اللى بتاخديه من بابا زى ايام الكلية ؟
> ...



*مين قال انى مشتغلتش  انا اشتغلت فترة مش كبيرة بس كان ليا مديرة سيدة و زمايل بنات و ولاد و كل حاجة تتخيليها و النفسنة و الغيرة و رمى الشغل عليكى و التنطيط و كل حاجة 

و بعدين الجامعة فيها كل المستويات فعلا .. و فيها كل المواقف من الغيرة و النفسنة و بدل المدير فيه دكتور مطلع عينك و فى الشغل مسئولة عن نفسك فى الجامعة انتى محددة بمصروف معين و مش كل الاسر بتسمحلك بالمصروف اللى انتى عايزاه برضه فلازم تكيفى نفسك على حسب مستوى أسرتك .. كل حاجة متواجدة بس بشكل مصغر *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*أنا مؤيد لرأى آنجيل ...الحياة العملية بتغيير مننا كتير*
*نيجى للسؤال التالى :*
*أُعجبتى بشاب ( فى كلية نظرية بتوع أربع سنين وأقلب )*
*والشاب دة غرضه شريف وعايز يتقدم لك ...لكن فيه هنا مشكلة صُغننة*
*الولا دة آخد الكلية أم أربعة واقلب فى ...تمن سنين !!!!*
*حجته ان الكلية دى ما كانتش فى دماغه *
*وهيتخرج معاكى فى نفس السنة بالرغم من أنه أكبر منك بأربعة *
*وأتضح انه خلال التمن سنين دى أشتغل حوالى ست سبع شغلانات *
*( يعنى مش خايب دراسة وبس ) لأءة ..خايب شغل كمان *

*علماً بأن :*
*بيشتغل شغلانة لا علاقة لها بتعلميه ولا بشهادته وليس لها مستقبل واضح المعالم :smile02*
*ولكنك بتحبيه *
*سؤالى هو :*
*تفتكرى رد فعل والدك أو والدتك هيكون أية لو قلتى لهم أن الشاب دة عايز ييجى يتقدم لك ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مش قصدى النضج بمعنى النضج اللى انتو فهمتوه انا قصدى ان النظرة نفسها للامور وميول الشخص نفسو بعد ما بيشتغل بتتغير ممكن تتغير للاسوأ وممكن تتغير للاحسن على حسب شخصية البنت نفسها ولكنها اكيد بتتغير لانها بتحتك بواقع الحياة وبتعرف ان الحياة مش وردى زى ما كانت ايام الجامعة لما كان كل همها انها تنجح وبس


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بصراحة يعنى .. الكلية مالهاش دعوة بالخطوبة خلينا واضحيين .. محدش فينا قاعد 24 ساعة على الكتاب ولا حتى اما هتخطب هقعد على دماغ خطيبى 24 ساعة .. فسهل انك توفقى بين الاتنين جدًا و لو العلاقة ناجحة هيبقى دفعة انك تجتهدى اكتر و تحسى ان حد معاكى بيشجعك على النجاح .. لكن لو الموضوع كله مشاكل و زهق و ملل و هتكتئبى و المذاكرة لوحدها بتجيب اكتئاب و انتى شخصية نكدية و ناوية تقرفيه يبقى استنى اما تخلصى و افضيله :nunu0000: بهزر طبعًا
> 
> و لو هو شخصية عاقلة هيساعدك و هيتفهم انك طالبة و لو بايده حاجة تشجعك هيعملها .. فيه بنات صحابى مخطوبين خطابهم بيشجعوهم يذاكرو و يجو يخدوهم بعد الامتحان يخرجوهم و يوصلوهم البيت يبقى تغيير جو و مكافئة حلوة منه انك تجتهدى فى الامتحان اكتر عشان تفرحيه
> 
> ...


أهآ دى وصلت لإن خطيب صآحبتى *هو آللى عملهآ مشروع آلتخرج :t23:*

آلموضوع دآ خلآنى أفكر جدياً أتخطب قبل آلبكآلريوس ههههههـ :smile01



*.،*​ 

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا مؤيد لرأى آنجيل ...الحياة العملية بتغيير مننا كتير*
> *نيجى للسؤال التالى :*
> *أُعجبتى بشاب ( فى كلية نظرية بتوع أربع سنين وأقلب )*
> *والشاب دة غرضه شريف وعايز يتقدم لك ...لكن فيه هنا مشكلة صُغننة*
> ...



*و دة يتحب فيه ايه ؟؟ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و دة يتحب فيه ايه ؟؟ *


*الحُب أعمى *
*جاوبى ومش تهربى *
*عايز أقوم :smile01*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عليا النعمة مصطبة ولا أحلى
كاملو يا بنات  حد عايز يشرب حاجة ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا مؤيد لرأى آنجيل ...الحياة العملية بتغيير مننا كتير*
> *نيجى للسؤال التالى :*
> *أُعجبتى بشاب ( فى كلية نظرية بتوع أربع سنين وأقلب )*
> *والشاب دة غرضه شريف وعايز يتقدم لك ...لكن فيه هنا مشكلة صُغننة*
> ...


أنآ أصلاً صعب أحب حد كدهـ
بحب آلنآس آلطموحة آللى عندهآ هدف وبتسعى ورآهـ
رجل = *مسئول*
حتى لو ربنآ مآحققش هدفهـ فى كليهـ بيحبهآ
كآن لآزم يسعى لهدف جديد مش يبقى أنهزآمى كدهـ


ومثلاُ يعنى لو فرضنآ أنى حبيت بآلشكل دهـ
*أكيد هيرفضوآ وعندهم حق :t23:*
 

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أنآ أصلاً صعب أحب حد كدهـ
> 
> 
> ومثلاُ يعنى لو فرضنآ أنى حبيت بآلشكل دهـ
> *أكيد هيرفضوآ وعندهم حق *​


* مرسيه ع الجواب*
*أعتبروها واحدة صديقة ليكى وقعت فى دة *
*تفتكرى رد فعل الأب أو الأم أية ؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ردك جميل أوي يا شقاوة



*تسلميلى يا قمر و ميرسيه على التقييم *



Secret_flower قال:


> أهآ دى وصلت لإن خطيب صآحبتى *هو آللى عملهآ مشروع آلتخرج :t23:*
> 
> آلموضوع دآ خلآنى أفكر جدياً أتخطب قبل آلبكآلريوس ههههههـ :smile01
> 
> ...



*نفس التفكير انى اتجوز قبل التكليف عشان مروحش على حدود السودان :smile02
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> عليا النعمة مصطبة ولا أحلى
> كاملو يا بنات  حد عايز يشرب حاجة ؟؟




*عليا النعمة انتى اللى قمر و القعدة حلوة بيكى :t25: انا بيبسى ربنا يخليكى :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

يعنى ياعبود الولد فاشل من كلو :smile02
مش عارفه ؟ بس هى حاجة تقلق انو ممكن يكون مش بيعرف يتحمل مسئولية 
بالرغم ان فى مصر الدراسة او الكلية مش بتعبر عن الشخص انما ممكن يكون المجموع هو اللى دخله الكلية ديه ( نظام التعليم اصلا كلو لا يعتمد عليه فى تحديد شخصية او ذكاء اى انسان ) 
والشغل ظروف العمل بردو فى بلدنا مش مستقرة 
فمش عارفه هى ممكن تكون شخصيته مش بيتحمل المسئولية وممكن تكون ظروف البلد 
ديه محتاجة دراسة بقى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى ياعبود الولد فاشل من كلو :smile02
> مش عارفه ؟ بس هى حاجة تقلق انو ممكن يكون مش بيعرف يتحمل مسئولية
> بالرغم ان فى مصر الدراسة او الكلية مش بتعبر عن الشخص انما ممكن يكون المجموع هو اللى دخله الكلية ديه ( نظام التعليم اصلا كلو لا يعتمد عليه فى تحديد شخصية او ذكاء اى انسان )
> والشغل ظروف العمل بردو فى بلدنا مش مستقرة
> ...


*أنا برضه دخلت كلية غصب عنى عشان المجموع ...:smile02*
*وكنت باشتغل وانا فى أولى جامعة *
*ومش فلتة زمانى تقريبا كل شباب العيلة كانوا بيشتغلوا فى فترة الجامعة*
*وما حدش مننا سقط سنة واحدة ...*
*وفعلا ظروف الشغل فى البلد مش مظبطة ...*
*بس ممكن تكون مرة أتنين أو تلاتة *
*مش كل سنة شغلانة شكل !!!!*
*ماطلبتش دراسة عن الولا دة*
*سألت عن رد فعل الأهل ...تفتكرى يكون شكله أية*
*بالمواصفات اللى أنا حكيتها دى ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحُب أعمى *
> *جاوبى ومش تهربى *
> *عايز أقوم :smile01*



*لا يرفضو و يرفضو و يرفضو 
بالتلاتة 

انسان مش ناجح لا دراسيًا ولا عارف يرتبط فى شغل هيرتبط ببنى ادمة و يصرف عليها منين ؟ طب لو حصل مشاكل فى الزواج هيسيبها زى اى شغلانة ولا يقولها مش شايف نفسى معاكى زى ما مش شايف نفسه فى اى شغلانة ؟ تهريج طبعا 

انا بجاوب و النعمة بس المنتدى بطئ بطريقة عجيبة تفتكر مين قر عليه يا عوبد و اول مرة يعمل معايا كدة :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههه رد فعل الاهل ؟ هى ديه محتاجة سؤال ؟ 
مرفوضون  ياولدى مرفوضون :smile02
ومش بس كده ده احتمال كمان لو جه البيت هيحصل فيه زى عبد العظيم احمد عبد العظيم بتاع الفيلم اللى اسمو البحث عن الفضيحة 
فاكرو:vava: ؟
انا عبد العظيم الفتك :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

أكيد آلأهل هيفكروآ فيهآ بآلورقة وآلقلم
يعنى حد محترم ولآ لآ ..
وبعدين يقدر يفتح بيت ويكون مسئول عنهـ (* عملياً *)
ووضعهـ آلأجتمآعى .. لو كآنت دى من مطآلبهم

أعتقد مآ دآم أتخرج .. ونشكر ربنآ أنهـ عملهآ 
*هم هيبصوآ للأشيآء آلملموسهـ آللى ينفع يتحكم عليهآ*
   
 

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## white.angel (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*مبدأياً هو انسان فاشل ... فى مستقبله العلمى والعملى*
*يعنى مجتش على علاقتنا عشان ينجحها ..!!*

*والمشكله الاكبر انه مش بيعترف بالخطأ ... انما كمان بيعلق على شماعة الظروف وانه مش حابب المجال والكلام دة ... يعنى لما الحياه تفشل انشاء الله هيعلقها على شماعة المدام ويقول هى وهى وهى ... يعنى مفيش امل فى اصلاحه ...*

*ومش متحمل مسئوليه .... لان المفروض انه اتحط فى مجال دراسه او عمل يثبت نفسه فيه تحت اى ضغط .... *

*انهى بنت اللى تقبل شخصيه بالشكل دة .... وانهى اهل اللى يوافقوا يقابلوه حتى ....!!!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسعدتنى مشاركتكم جميعاً ...*
*الفكرة أن فيه بنت تشوف فى شاب فتى أحلامها وهى مخدوعة عاطفياً *
*فى حين أن البنت اللى بتشوف القصة من برة شافت انه ولد فاشل بكافة المقاييس ...*

*الولد دة بهر البنت فى لحظة ضعف منها وظهر فى شكل الفارس المُنقذ الشهم ذو الأخلاق الرفيعة ( نيته غير خبيثة بالمرة ) *
*وهى سنها صغير شافت فيه فارس الأحلام وأعتقدت انها بتحبه*
*خاصة لما صرح لها بمشاعره وأنه مستعد يتقدم لها*
*يعنى مش بيلعب بيها بدليل أعلانه نيته غير المؤجلة ..( لما تتخرجى - لما أتخرج - لما اكون نفسى ) ..ألخ ألخ *
*الأب فى أيده أنه يمنع القصة دى من جذورها ...وبكل قسوة *
*لكنه فضل أنها تمر بتجربتها " كاملة " غير منقوصة ولا يتدخل ...بل يراقب التجربة من كثب *
*لأنه شايف أن دة حقها وأنه هيتدخل فى اللحظة الحاسمة *


*اللى عايز أقوله ليكم هو :*
*أسمحوا بالتجربة لأنفسكم ( فى حدود ) ولا تخافوا *
*أفتحوا آذنكم لآراء الناس .. *
*أسمعوا رأى الأهل ( فهو غاية فى الأهمية ) لأن منظورهم بيختلف ومن المؤكد أنه فى الصالح *
*قد تنخدعين عاطفياً ...فأحذرى *


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه النوم ده كله ؟:t17:


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكلهم تعبوا في ردهم علي سؤال عبود
ههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا عارفة 
اتحسدنا 

تيجى اسأل انا طيب بما انى ماليش مزاج اذاكر *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اه ياريت اسالي نفسي ارغي ​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اسألى يا شقاوة 
ياموثهل :t17:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*انجل سألت لو خطيب صديقتك سابها و بعدين حبك ... 

طب لو العكس بقا .. واحد كان بيحب صديقتك و حاول يوسطك بينهم المهم فهمتى من البنت انها مش معجبة بيه .. و الولد بعد فترة جه و قالك انه معجب بيكى .. و هو انسان كويس و محترم و كل الكلام الحلو دة .. هل ترفضى لمجرد انك كنتى عارفة انه كان معجب بصديقتك و مش هتقبلى اللى صديقتك رفضته ؟ ( كبرياء يعنى ) ولا تقبلى بما انك انتى الاخيرة فى حياته ؟؟ *


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارفه ياشقاوة بس هو الموقف صعب بردو لانى عارفه انو كان معجب بيها هى الاول وهو يعرفنى اصلا بعد ماهى رفضتو جاى ليا انا ؟ 
مش موضوع كبرياء لكن اعرف منين ان نسيها ؟ وانو مش معجب بيها لسه ؟ ده هو نفسو ممكن ميكونش عارف انو لسه معجب بيها وفاكر نفسو نسيها 
طيب انتى عارفه ان الموقف ده اصعب من انو يكون كان خاطبها قبل كده ( عارفه هتستغربى ) بس اصلو لو كان خاطبها قبلى وسابو بعض واختلفو فممكن يكون لما خطبها وقرب منها مقدروش يتفقو لانهم ابتدوا يعرفو بعض اكتر فالموضوع معاهم عدا ثورة الاعجاب الاولى اللى بتبقى عمياء غالبا لانك لسه متعرفيش الشخص اللى انتى معجبة بيه ده 
لكن انه كان معجب بيها وهى رفضت من غير ما تتعرف عليه وتقرب من ( كخطيب يعنى ) ممكن يكون هو سلم بالامر الواقع انها رفضت بس لسه بردو معجب بيها وبيتمنى لو انها كانت وافقت 
الموقف هنا اصعب بصراحة لان ممكن فى الحالة الاولى يكونو كانو بيحبو بعض بس اختلفو ومش اتفقو وتخطو الحب ده 
لكن هنا مش اقدر اعرف حقيقة مشاعرو ايه وممكن يكون جاى ليا انا كتعويض عن الرفض اللى اتعرض ليه منها :love34:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*ماهو دة اللى انا قصدته يا انجل 

و حصل الموقف دة مع بنوتة صحبتى و هى مش عرفت تقبل ولا ترفض ولا تعمل ايه !! انا بصراحة معرفتش افيدها فى اى حاجة *


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ما انا بقولك الموقف ده صعب فعلا وحصل بردو مع ناس اعرفها وسألونى مش عرفت اقول اي حاجة لان الموقف مش مفهوم 
وبعدين اصل فيه ولاد كمان ( وديه شوفتها كتير ) للاسف مفيش عندهم مشاعر ثابته يعقد يتنقل من ديه لديه لديه ياتصيب ياتخيب لكن هو محبش اى واحدة فيهم من الاساس :smil13:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انجل سألت لو خطيب صديقتك سابها و بعدين حبك ...
> 
> طب لو العكس بقا .. واحد كان بيحب صديقتك و حاول يوسطك بينهم المهم فهمتى من البنت انها مش معجبة بيه .. و الولد بعد فترة جه و قالك انه معجب بيكى .. و هو انسان كويس و محترم و كل الكلام الحلو دة .. هل ترفضى لمجرد انك كنتى عارفة انه كان معجب بصديقتك و مش هتقبلى اللى صديقتك رفضته ؟ ( كبرياء يعنى ) ولا تقبلى بما انك انتى الاخيرة فى حياته ؟؟ *



هو فعلا الموقف صعب علي رأي انجل
بس ممكن ارفض لان انا ببص لقدام 
ممكن تحصل مشاكل بيني وبينه بسبب الموضوع دا
لكن حكايت ان صديقتي رفضتته دا مش بيفرق عادي
بس بصراحه مش عارفه لو كنت في الموقف دا هعمل ايه
محير فعلالالالا
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما انا بقولك الموقف ده صعب فعلا وحصل بردو مع ناس اعرفها وسألونى مش عرفت اقول اي حاجة لان الموقف مش مفهوم
> وبعدين اصل فيه ولاد كمان ( وديه شوفتها كتير ) للاسف مفيش عندهم مشاعر ثابته يعقد يتنقل من ديه لديه لديه ياتصيب ياتخيب لكن هو محبش اى واحدة فيهم من الاساس :smil13:



*ماهى دى المصيبة .. تضمن منين انه يكون نسى صاحبتها مش مجرد قبل بالواقع و خلاص  ؟ او انه عايز يقرب منها عشان يكون قدام صحبتها على طول ؟ و فى نفس الوقت الراجل محترم و فيه مواصفات فتى احلامها :fun_oops:*



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو فعلا الموقف صعب علي رأي انجل
> بس ممكن ارفض لان انا ببص لقدام
> ممكن تحصل مشاكل بيني وبينه بسبب الموضوع دا
> لكن حكايت ان صديقتي رفضتته دا مش بيفرق عادي
> ...



*طب و لو انتى شايفة انه فيه مواصفات فتى احلامك !! هتسيبيه برضه ؟؟ و ازاى ميفرقش ان صحبتك رفضته .. مش ممكن يقولو انك بتقبلى باللى صحبتك بترفضه ! و اختارك بعدها يعنى انتى الاستبن بتاعه !!*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

حكاية انه فيه كل المواصفات ديه مش ليها اى فايدة لو هو كان لسه معجب بصاحبتها وديه حاجة مش هنقدر نتأكد منها وهو نفسو ممكن ميكونش عارف حقيقية مشاعره اذا كان نسيها ولا لا
مفتكرش انى ممكن بسهولة اوافق :fun_oops:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعنى من الاخر لو مكانها كنتو رفضتو :fun_oops:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب و لو انتى شايفة انه فيه مواصفات فتى احلامك !! هتسيبيه برضه ؟؟ و ازاى ميفرقش ان صحبتك رفضته .. مش ممكن يقولو انك بتقبلى باللى صحبتك بترفضه ! و اختارك بعدها يعنى انتى الاستبن بتاعه !!*




اه ممكن اسيبه لان ذي ماقلتلك المشاكل بعد الزواج
بس الاحتمال الاكبر ارفضه 
برضو علشان حتي احساس صحبتي لو كانت قريبه ليا


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انجل سألت لو خطيب صديقتك سابها و بعدين حبك ...
> 
> طب لو العكس بقا .. واحد كان بيحب صديقتك و حاول يوسطك بينهم المهم فهمتى من البنت انها مش معجبة بيه .. و الولد بعد فترة جه و قالك انه معجب بيكى .. و هو انسان كويس و محترم و كل الكلام الحلو دة .. هل ترفضى لمجرد انك كنتى عارفة انه كان معجب بصديقتك و مش هتقبلى اللى صديقتك رفضته ؟ ( كبرياء يعنى ) ولا تقبلى بما انك انتى الاخيرة فى حياته ؟؟ *



الاعجاب زي الحب مش بيتبني في يوم وليله
اعجب بصحبتي ووسطني بينهم
وبعدين لما ترفضه يجيلي
مش تعقل خالص وماانا كنت قدامك يابني الناس الكويسه

برده الموضوع مرفوض مش كبرياء لان صدقيتي رفضني
بس لانه شخص مش عارف يتحكم في مشاعره
عاوز يحب وبس ودا واضح من تعامله اترفض جالي 
استبن ولا ايه يعني ؟
ودايما هابقي فاكره الموقف
وممكن هو كمان يفتكره لان صدقيتي هتفضل قدام عينه
مابحبش المواضيع اللي فيها وش من اولها دي

حتي لو فيه كل المميزات 
مرفوض


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*تعرفي يا شقاوه اني في واحد قريب فسخ خطوبته بواحده علشان يتجوز اختها ؟

 وعادي جدا اختها اللي كانت ماسكه الشمعه في الفرح 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الاعجاب زي الحب مش بيتبني في يوم وليله
> اعجب بصحبتي ووسطني بينهم
> وبعدين لما ترفضه يجيلي
> مش تعقل خالص وماانا كنت قدامك يابني الناس الكويسه
> ...



*مرفوض يا ولدى مرفوض .. على فكرة البنت عملت كدة رفضته بعد حيرة بصراحة .. :smil13:*



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تعرفي يا شقاوه اني في واحد قريب فسخ خطوبته بواحده علشان يتجوز اختها ؟
> 
> وعادي جدا اختها اللي كانت ماسكه الشمعه في الفرح
> *​


*
هههههههه و اختها عادى يعنى ؟؟ طب دة اسمه ايه يعنى ؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> هههههههه و اختها عادى يعنى ؟؟ طب دة اسمه ايه يعنى ؟؟*



 اسمه لوكاس 
ليه ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اسمه لوكاس
> ليه ههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههه عشان ادور عليه فى صفحة الحوادث ... لا كلام جد مش متخيلة الموقف ! *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> * هههههههههههههه عشان ادور عليه فى صفحة الحوادث ... لا كلام جد مش متخيلة الموقف ! *




* هههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا متقلقيش زي الفل *
*طبعا كلنا اتصدمنا لما سمعنا *
*بس ده اللي ينطبق عليه بلاها سوسو خد ناديه *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *لا متقلقيش زي الفل *
> *طبعا كلنا اتصدمنا لما سمعنا *
> *بس ده اللي ينطبق عليه بلاها سوسو خد ناديه *
> ​



*هههههههههههههههه عندك حق ضحكتنى بجد :t33:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​​​
> *وعادي جدا اختها اللي كانت ماسكه الشمعه في الفرح *​


* لية ؟*
*النور كان مقطوع ؟:blush2:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

أممممم
مش عآرفة حقيقى
*حسب مآ هشوف آلموقف وهحكم عليهـ وقتهآ
*على أسآس معرفتى لمدى أعجآبهـ بيهآ
ورد فعلهـ بعد آلرفض
وطبعاً آلتوقيت يعنى مش معقول أمبآرح معجب بيهآ وبكرهـ بيآ
وفوق كل دهـ وآلأهم .. معرفتى لشخصيتهـ هل هو هوآئى وكل يوم بمشآعر
ولآ كآن مجرد أعجآب بيهآ وتدآركهـ وبعدهآ أعجب بيآ أنآ
(* كل دآ طبعاً لو أنآ فعلاً ببدآلهـ مشآعرهـ *)
وبصرآحة أكتر أنآ كآن لآ يمكن أبآدلهـ مشآعرهـ لو كآن خفيف وهوآئى أصلاً


أمآ* جزئية آلكبريآء فأنآ مش شيفآهآ وآقعية*
هو بديهى يكون سبقلهـ آلأعجآب بحد غيرى ويمكن كمآن عآش قصة حب غير نآجحة
فـ هتفرق أيهـ لو كآن أعجآب " *وقتى* " بصآحبتى وأنتهى " *مآ دآم فعلاً أنتهى *"



*.،*


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * لية ؟*
> *النور كان مقطوع ؟:blush2:*



*لا كانو ناويين يولعو فى العريس و يقولو قضاء و قدر :2: ياسيدى هو سلو بلدنا كدة فيه 2 بيقفو بالشمع جنب العروسة و العريس اوقات بيبقى أطفال او بنات كبار على حسب يعنى *



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أممممم
> مش عآرفة حقيقى
> ...



*الفرق فى انك تعرفى مين اللى كان معجب بيها !! وقت الجد الغيرة مبتهزرش و احتمال يبقى يومه اسود لو طول فى السلام عليها بعد كدة .. لانك ببساطة متضمنيش فعلا انه مش معجب بيها ؟ لاحظى ان هى اللى رفضت مش هو اللى اتفق معاها على الانفصال .*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الفرق فى انك تعرفى مين اللى كان معجب بيها !! وقت الجد الغيرة مبتهزرش و احتمال يبقى يومه اسود لو طول فى السلام عليها بعد كدة .. لانك ببساطة متضمنيش فعلا انه مش معجب بيها ؟ لاحظى ان هى اللى رفضت مش هو اللى اتفق معاها على الانفصال .*


ويسلم عليهآ ليهـ أصلاً هههههـ

:fun_oops:

بهزر طبعاً
بصى حبيبتى مفيش فى آلدنيآ شئ ممكن تحكمى عليهـ كدهـ فى آلمطلق
أنآ مآقولتش تقبل وخلآص
تقبل لمآ تحسهـ فعلاً تعدى آلمرحلة دى وشخصيتهـ نآضجة كفآية علشآن مآيكنش مصير ورآ عآطفتهـ

*وآلبنت آلغيورة بتغير فى كل آلأحوآل* :t17:
ومعنى كلآمكـ إن آلبنت لو عرفت أى شئ عن علآقآت حبيبهآ آلسآبقة لآزم تغير عليهـ
أو حتى تقطع آلعلآقة وتريح دمآغهآ وخلآص

*(* مش كل أنسآن مش بيتوفق فى علآقة بيفضل أسير ليهآ.. يبقى* ليهـ نحكم عليهـ مسبقاً** )*


*تصدقى ليهم حق مآيرضوش يحكولنآ حآجة عن مآضيهم* :smil13:

*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ويسلم عليهآ ليهـ أصلاً هههههـ
> 
> :fun_oops:
> 
> ...



*و هى ازاى تحس انه فعلا تخطى المرحلة دى ؟؟ ماهو ممكن يخدعها و يخدع نفسه و يعمل ناسيها و الحقيقة لا ! 

ههههههههه بس بقا .. ماهو من كتر ماضيهم الاسود بيبقى دة حالنا لكن لو ماضى نظيف فلة يبقى ماله بس :smil13:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*وش الهرجه يابنات علموني؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وش الهرجه يابنات علموني؟*



*انا لو افهم بتقولى ايه كان زمانى رديت و ربنا ما هبخل عليكى بس افهم :blush2:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*اقول حبايبي. وش رايكم نتكلم عن سذاجتنا لما كنا صغار او براءتنا بالاحرى.. يعني ادوار اللي كنا نعيشها على الاهل اذا حرمونا عن شئ
في منا كان عايش دور دلع او الضحيه او المظلوم .. فهمتو علي؟*


----------



## white.angel (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا لو افهم بتقولى ايه كان زمانى رديت و ربنا ما هبخل عليكى بس افهم :blush2:*


*بتقولك رسينى على الحوار وانا اابجك :2:*
*يعنى الدنيا فيها ايه :new4:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

حياتو انتي نادي ليون يترجم ههههههه.. قصدي عن ايش الموضوع وش اسوي شقاوه اخد وقت على ما اتخلص من كلماتي واندمج معاكم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اقول حبايبي. وش رايكم نتكلم عن سذاجتنا لما كنا صغار او براءتنا بالاحرى.. يعني ادوار اللي كنا نعيشها على الاهل اذا حرمونا عن شئ
> في منا كان عايش دور دلع او الضحيه او المظلوم .. فهمتو علي؟*



*ادينى بحاول :spor24: انا مكنتش بتحرم من حاجة تقريبًا .. طفلة وحيدة لكى ان تتخيلى :love34: فكنت عايشاها طول و عرض و ارتفاع *


----------



## white.angel (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اقول حبايبي. وش رايكم نتكلم عن سذاجتنا لما كنا صغار او براءتنا بالاحرى.. يعني ادوار اللي كنا نعيشها على الاهل اذا حرمونا عن شئ
> في منا كان عايش دور دلع او الضحيه او المظلوم .. فهمتو علي؟*


*كل دى "الهرجه" :2:*
*وانا اللى ظلمتك وفهمتك غلط :shutup22:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*شقاوه ماعندك اخوات او اخوان؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *كل دى "الهرجه" :2:*
> *وانا اللى ظلمتك وفهمتك غلط :shutup22:*​



*ان بعض الظن اثم :2:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *شقاوه ماعندك اخوات او اخوان؟*


*
تؤ تؤ تؤ وحدى *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اقول حبايبي. وش رايكم نتكلم عن سذاجتنا لما كنا صغار او براءتنا بالاحرى.. يعني ادوار اللي كنا نعيشها على الاهل اذا حرمونا عن شئ
> في منا كان عايش دور دلع او الضحيه او المظلوم .. فهمتو علي؟*



هههههههههههه
انا كنت ببكي 
او افضل ازن ههههه
:t17:
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

> كل دى "الهرجه"
> وانا اللى ظلمتك وفهمتك غلط



إي كل ذي هرجه علمني وايش كنت تسوين؟

شقاوه الله يخليج لاهلج


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و هى ازاى تحس انه فعلا تخطى المرحلة دى ؟؟ ماهو ممكن يخدعها و يخدع نفسه و يعمل ناسيها و الحقيقة لا !
> 
> ههههههههه بس بقا .. ماهو من كتر ماضيهم الاسود بيبقى دة حالنا لكن لو ماضى نظيف فلة يبقى ماله بس :smil13:*


ممكن طبعاً .. *وممكن لأ*
وهنآ بيفرق كلآمنآ آلنظرى عن آلتجآرب آلوآقعية
فيهـ حآجآت تتحس ومآتتقلش (* على رأى آلقديرة نآنسى عجرم *:spor24: )
كل بنت تقدر تحكم بتفكيرهآ وأحسآسهآ .. بس مآ نقدرش نعمم ونقول آلرفض هو آلحل آلوحيد


فلة أيهـ بس
أمآل *مين* يجيبلنآ آلعصبى ويبوظ حيآتنــآ ههههههـ
دآ وآجب قومى عليهم :yaka:


 *.،*​ ​


----------



## white.angel (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ان بعض الظن اثم :2:*


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كلمة "هرجه" فردتهالك فى 3 سطور*

*فكرتنى بفيلم فول الصين العظيم*
*المراسل الصينى :"لتاىلرمننابزبلكبكيتسءكتبءطكفغا كطر حخبالاب ؟؟"":spor24:*

*لى ترجمتها :"اسمك ايه ":t17:*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*محيي: كل دى اسمك ايه :smil13:*​


----------



## white.angel (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا البنت الوحيده واول فرحتهم*
*فرفوره ومتدلعه اخر حاجة ... وعايشه حياتى لحد ناو *
*مكنش حد بيزعلنى خالث  *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وش الهرجه يابنات علموني؟*


يآ هلآ
*أشلونج خيتى هيوف
*
شوية خليجى أهم بس يآ رب مش أكون عكيت ههههـ :love34:



 *.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2012)

يا بنات انا  مش فاهمة نص الكلام اللى بيتقال حد يقولى ايش تسووووووووهههههههههه​


----------



## white.angel (4 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا بنات انا  مش فاهمة نص الكلام اللى بيتقال حد يقولى ايش تسووووووووهههههههههه​


*بنتناقش عن "الهرجه"*
*تقريبا طبخه جديده :love34:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2012)

والنعمة ما فاهمة حاسة انى قاعدة فى بلد عربى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> إي كل ذي هرجه علمني وايش كنت تسوين؟
> 
> شقاوه الله يخليج لاهلج



*و يخليكى يا قمر *



Secret_flower قال:


> ممكن طبعاً .. *وممكن لأ*
> وهنآ بيفرق كلآمنآ آلنظرى عن آلتجآرب آلوآقعية
> فيهـ حآجآت تتحس ومآتتقلش (* على رأى آلقديرة نآنسى عجرم *:spor24: )
> كل بنت تقدر تحكم بتفكيرهآ وأحسآسهآ .. بس مآ نقدرش نعمم ونقول آلرفض هو آلحل آلوحيد
> ...



*اة و اة من الست نانسى .. كانت طقطوقة حكاية و الفستان رهيب .. نرجع لموضوعنا :love34: مش دايما الاحساس بيبقى صح و على رأى المثل .. مراية الاعجاب عامية *



white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *كلمة "هرجه" فردتهالك فى 3 سطور*
> 
> *فكرتنى بفيلم فول الصين العظيم*
> ...



*يا لييييييييييييييييييي *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*يابنات وش سالفتكم ندري كلكم كنتم دلوعات بس قصدي
اهل اكيد كانو يمنعون عنا اشياء تضرنا ونحن نسوي فيها مظلومين
مو معقول كل شئ نبيه نحصله وماعمرهم قالو لا
لا تخلوني اغير الهرجه ههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

خلآص يآ شقآوهـ
خليهآ .. فى حآجآت *تتحس* & *تُعقل* ومآتتقلش >> آلقديرة سيكرت فلآور :love34:



سيبكـ أنتِ .. *آلفسآن كآن مشكلة *:t17:


 *.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يابنات وش سالفتكم ندري كلكم كنتم دلوعات بس قصدي
> اهل اكيد كانو يمنعون عنا اشياء تضرنا ونحن نسوي فيها مظلومين
> مو معقول كل شئ نبيه نحصله وماعمرهم قالو لا
> لا تخلوني اغير الهرجه ههههههه*



*لا صدقينى مفيش فعلا !! الوحيدة فدلع السنين و لو غلطت بيبقى يومى مش باينله ملامح :smil13: كنت اعيط بس ولا بيهمهم بيسيبونى اعيط فبتعب و اقعد هعمل ايه يعنى *



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> خلآص يآ شقآوهـ
> خليهآ .. فى حآجآت *تتحس* & *تُعقل* ومآتتقلش >> آلقديرة سيكرت فلآور :love34:
> ...



*ههههه لا خلاص الست سيكرت اهم طبعا .. فكرت اجيب واحد زيه صدقينى من اعجابى و خصوصا انه اسود بس مش لقيت بس هتصرف و افصله فى اقرب وقت :love34:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يابنات وش سالفتكم ندري كلكم كنتم دلوعات بس قصدي
> اهل اكيد كانو يمنعون عنا اشياء تضرنا ونحن نسوي فيها مظلومين
> مو معقول كل شئ نبيه نحصله وماعمرهم قالو لا
> لا تخلوني اغير الهرجه ههههههه*



*للأسف كنت بريئة ومطيعة جداً وأنآ صغننة *

مآتعلمتش آلبكش غير لمآ كبرت هههههـ
بس* بكش بأقنآع* .. وهم بصرآحة مآكنوش بيقولوآ لآ على حآجة مقبولة *^_^*



 *.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايه يا شعب 

طيب بدل النوم نسأل فى حاجة تانى .. 

فى لحظة رومانسية من تلك اللحظات التى لا تتكرر .. سالتى خطيبك بصوت واطى و هادى : حبيبى قولت بحبك لكام بنت قبلى ؟ .... فساد الصمت و وشه جاب الوان الطيف السبعة .. قومتى كملتى بنفس هدوئك : قول قول بصراحة و انا عادى مش هتفرق .. قالك متأكدة ؟ فأتسحبتى من لسانك : اة متأكدة ... قا سكت شوية و قالك : 20 ..............................................

رد فعلك ايه يا توتة *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا كنت عايشه دور المظلومه
شوفو لستت االاشياء اللي كنت ممنوعه عنها
اللعب مع الاطفال خارج البيت والسبب مناعتي على قدها
النيرسري مارحته والسبب هو نفسه عشان ما اختلط باطفال وامرض
حتى بطن امي ماتهنيت فيه اختي كانت مزاحمتي وتاخذ حبل السري تبعي ههههه
انولدت هزيله وتعبانه وانحرمت من كل شئ يسونه الاطفال بينما هي عكسي راحت نيرسري ولعبت خارج البيت وتروح حدايق وانا اذا رحت اكون مراقبه من الخدامه ما اختلط باحد وما العب براحتي 
دخلت المدرسه وحيده ياعيني ماعرف احد بينما هي تعرفهم لان كانت معاهم في نيرسري وانا ابكي الدنيا جديده علي وهي تضحك 

من هنا بديت اخد دور المظلومه وانا صغير كنت اصبر نفسي تصدقون لما دخلت خامس ابتدائي كنا ندرس قصة ايوب عليه السلام وصبره
رجعت البيت وقلت لامي انا صبوره عليكم مثلما ما صبر ايوب على امراضه  ما انسى ها اليوم امي ماتت علي من ضحك قالت علي فعلا اصبري على امراضج مو علي .. الحين اضحك على نفسي كانت عايشه دور الضحيه بجد هههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*شقاوه مش الاول يجي الخطيب ده هههههه عاوزه تقدري البلا قبل وقوعه ليه  حبيبتي يستحسن ان ما يخبرني ويستحسن اني ما اساله لان صعب واحد عنده عشرين علاقه استوعبه مثل ما هو مستوعب كل البنات وفاهمني كويس لا انا ما احب هذه نوعيه احسهم فاهمين اطباع البنت فمش بعرف اتعامل معاه اصلا*


----------



## +febronia+ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> والنعمة ما فاهمة حاسة انى قاعدة فى بلد عربى ​



مش لوحدك عفكرة ... :closedeye


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا كنت عايشه دور المظلومه
> شوفو لستت االاشياء اللي كنت ممنوعه عنها
> اللعب مع الاطفال خارج البيت والسبب مناعتي على قدها
> النيرسري مارحته والسبب هو نفسه عشان ما اختلط باطفال وامرض
> ...



*اقتلى اختك و انتى الكسبانة و هشهد معاكى :scenic:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *شقاوه مش الاول يجي الخطيب ده هههههه عاوزه تقدري البلا قبل وقوعه ليه  حبيبتي يستحسن ان ما يخبرني ويستحسن اني ما اساله لان صعب واحد عنده عشرين علاقه استوعبه مثل ما هو مستوعب كل البنات وفاهمني كويس لا انا ما احب هذه نوعيه احسهم فاهمين اطباع البنت فمش بعرف اتعامل معاه اصلا*


*
لا مش فهماكى مش هتعرفى تتعاملى معاه عشان فاهم طباع البنات ؟؟ و هو حد لاقى راجل يفهمه ؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

يا حبيبتي اصعب رجل اتوقع هو اللي فاهم طبع البنات النوع ده لئيم مافيش حاجه تنعمل تخش فيه وعارف كل ردات افعالنا من خبرته وقادر يستغلها لنفسه او لمصلحته انا احب احصل على واحد على ميه بيضا على قولتكم واحد طبعي غامض له عالم الانوثه معتم عنده وانا اشكله على طبعي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> والنعمة ما فاهمة حاسة انى قاعدة فى بلد عربى ​



*ليه يا بشر ما انا بترجم اهو :fun_oops:*



+febronia+ قال:


> مش لوحدك عفكرة ... :closedeye



*على فكرة بتتدلعو .. الدنيا حلوة بس انتو ركزو :flowers:*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا حبيبتي اصعب رجل اتوقع هو اللي فاهم طبع البنات النوع ده لئيم مافيش حاجه تنعمل تخش فيه وعارف كل ردات افعالنا من خبرته وقادر يستغلها لنفسه او لمصلحته انا احب احصل على واحد في ميه بيضا على قولتكم واحد طبعي غامض له عالم الانوثه معتم عنده وانا اشكله على طبعي



*مفيش راجل فاهم البنات 100 % حتى لو مش اتعامل مع 20 لو اتعامل مع كل بنات حوا .. تقدرى تدوخيه برضه صدقينى مش صعبة ابدًا  *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*صحيح يا اختي بس برضو منقرفه منه هي العشرين بنت دي اكيد كلمهم وخرج معاهم مش معقول حبهم ويسمعهم نفس الكلام ويوديهم نفس الاماك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*مقولتليش هتعملى ايه ؟
لو لقيتيه بقولك 20 ؟ رد فعلك ايه ؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا عموما مش متسرعه في قراراتي افكر شوي اذا شفت محاسنه كثيره اعصر ليمونتين ونبلعه واذا لسه احس ان عينه زايغه او شكيت في تصرفاتو نعمل ايه حودعه .. بس مثل ماقلت لك مو بقرار سريع لكن بتأني ومراقبة اسلوب حياته الجديده وثم نحكم*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا حبيبتي اصعب رجل اتوقع هو اللي فاهم طبع البنات النوع ده لئيم مافيش حاجه تنعمل تخش فيه وعارف كل ردات افعالنا من خبرته وقادر يستغلها لنفسه او لمصلحته انا احب احصل على واحد على ميه بيضا على قولتكم واحد طبعي غامض له عالم الانوثه معتم عنده وانا اشكله على طبعي



ههههه ياهيفاء اللى علىميه بيضا ده كمان هتتعبى معاه لانو مش هيعرف يتعامل مع الجنس اللطيف هيعاملك كأنك واحد صاحبه 
فيها ايه لما يكون وسط ؟ يعنى مش ضرورى يكون عرف 70 بنت قبلى وطبعا مش هيبقى طبيعى انو محبش ابدا قبلى ده يبقى انسان مش طبيعى خالث :fun_oops:


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مقولتليش هتعملى ايه ؟
> لو لقيتيه بقولك 20 ؟ رد فعلك ايه ؟*



طيب ولو ما كان قالى ؟ ايش راح تكون السالفة ؟ 
يعنى كان ممكن مش يقولى او يقولى بدل 20 اتنين مثلا انا هعرف ازاى ؟
الماضى خليه فى الماضى طول ماهو هيبقى معايا فى الحاضر والمستقبل ( لو انا متأكدة من ده) ومتأكدة انو مش من النوع اللى بيتسلى وجاد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

* بيني وبينج يا انجل النوع اللي على ميه بيضه منقرض نلاقيه فين يا اختي *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا احب احصل على واحد على ميه بيضا *


*تحصلى على واحد على مية بيضا ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!*
*لهو انتى طالبة عريس ياهيفاء ولا كوباية شاى ..؟؟*
*وعندك واحد عريس بأربع **" خواشيق " سكر ...وصلحه*
*والحساب عند المعلم عبود :ura1:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
 شوفتى يا هايفا -- ادينى نشرت اللغه بتاعتك  هههههههههههههههههه
  4 خواشيق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا عموما مش متسرعه في قراراتي افكر شوي اذا شفت محاسنه كثيره اعصر ليمونتين ونبلعه واذا لسه احس ان عينه زايغه او شكيت في تصرفاتو نعمل ايه حودعه .. بس مثل ماقلت لك مو بقرار سريع لكن بتأني ومراقبة اسلوب حياته الجديده وثم نحكم*



*ليمونتين لو محاسنه كتير !! امال لو على مية بيضة و مفيش محاسن دة تعملى فيه ايه ؟ جردل لمونادة :ura1: .. مفترية انتى يا هيفا *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ولو ما كان قالى ؟ ايش راح تكون السالفة ؟
> يعنى كان ممكن مش يقولى او يقولى بدل 20 اتنين مثلا انا هعرف ازاى ؟
> الماضى خليه فى الماضى طول ماهو هيبقى معايا فى الحاضر والمستقبل ( لو انا متأكدة من ده) ومتأكدة انو مش من النوع اللى بيتسلى وجاد



*الله عليكى يا انجل .. من الاخر مش هتسألى ولا توجعى قلبك من الاساس .. صدقينى أريح :giveup:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> شوفتى يا هايفا -- ادينى نشرت اللغه بتاعتك  هههههههههههههههههه
> 4 خواشيق



*ههههههههههههههههه و النبى تركزى فى اللهجة المصرية دة احنا مثبتين الكلمتين عندك بالعافية :thnk0001:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه و النبى تركزى فى اللهجة المصرية دة احنا مثبتين الكلمتين عندك بالعافية :thnk0001:*


 خلاص بئا ما انا قولت اشوف لى لهجه تانيا-- 
 علشان مزعجش حد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلاص بئا ما انا قولت اشوف لى لهجه تانيا--
> علشان مزعجش حد



*لالا خليكى فى اللهجة المصرية و ازعجى اللى يعجبك ياقمر و لو حد قالك حاجة قوليلى بس و انا اقتلهولك :act23:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

منغير قتل--  الى مش عاجبو مش يقرا كلامى و خلاص ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بس المهم إن خاشوقا دى اصلا متتسبش هههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> منغير قتل--  الى مش عاجبو مش يقرا كلامى و خلاص ...



*لالا لازم يبقى فيه دم و يعنى ايه مش يعجبه !! يعجب و بالغصب هو احنا عندنا كام حبو يعنى :t4:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالا لازم يبقى فيه دم و يعنى ايه مش يعجبه !! يعجب و بالغصب هو احنا عندنا كام حبو يعنى :t4:*


*مش عارف لية حاسس أن فيه ترزيع عليا ؟؟*
*



منغير قتل--  الى مش عاجبو مش يقرا كلامى و خلاص ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تصدقى بقى ان انا اللى بادى لكلامك نكهة أصلاً ...:thnk0001:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش عارف لية حاسس أن فيه ترزيع عليا ؟؟*
> 
> *تصدقى بقى ان انا اللى بادى لكلامك نكهة أصلاً ...:thnk0001:*



*و انا لو عايزة ارزع عليك هرزع هنا ليه ؟ مش ليك بروفايل اعمل اللى انا عايزاه فيه ؟ لا تكون فاكرنى بخاف ولا حاجة :act19:

و بعدين حبو كلامها اصلاً حلو من غير ماحد يديه حاجة .. بلاش تلاكيك :giveup:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش عارف لية حاسس أن فيه ترزيع عليا ؟؟*
> 
> *تصدقى بقى ان انا اللى بادى لكلامك نكهة أصلاً ...:thnk0001:*


 تصدق  يا عبود انك بتظلمنى-- صدقنى ما  قاصدى عليك-- انت خلاص انا اخذت على غلاستك  -- بقيت نحاس  زى ما بيقولو  ههههههههههههههههه

 لا مش انت الى بتديله نكها على فكره -- خاشوقه الملح الى  بتحطها هى الى بتدى نكها ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انا لو عايزة ارزع عليك هرزع هنا ليه ؟ مش ليك بروفايل اعمل اللى انا عايزاه فيه ؟ لا تكون فاكرنى بخاف ولا حاجة :act19:*
> 
> *و بعدين حبو كلامها اصلاً حلو من غير ماحد يديه حاجة .. بلاش تلاكيك :giveup:*


 ايوا كدا ههههههههههههههههه
 شكلى هنقل بيتى جنبك يا شقاوه هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالا لازم يبقى فيه دم و يعنى ايه مش يعجبه !! يعجب و بالغصب هو احنا عندنا كام حبو يعنى :t4:*


 


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انا لو عايزة ارزع عليك هرزع هنا ليه ؟ مش ليك بروفايل اعمل اللى انا عايزاه فيه ؟ لا تكون فاكرنى بخاف ولا حاجة :act19:*
> 
> *و بعدين حبو كلامها اصلاً حلو من غير ماحد يديه حاجة .. بلاش تلاكيك :giveup:*


* حوبوا دى اصلا أكتشافى اللغوى بتاعى أنا ...يعنى تريد مارك *
*واللى عايز بقى يعمل حاجة يدفع لى حق الأداء العلنى الأول*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا كدا ههههههههههههههههه
> شكلى هنقل بيتى جنبك يا شقاوه هههههه



*تنورينى يا قلبى :ura1:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * حوبوا دى اصلا أكتشافى اللغوى بتاعى أنا ...يعنى تريد مارك *
> *واللى عايز بقى يعمل حاجة يدفع لى حق الأداء العلنى الأول*



*ليه كنت اشتريتها !! ناقص تقولى انت اللى معلمها العربى .. قولها و خليها وصمة عار فى تاريخك اللغوى :59:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه كنت اشتريتها !! ناقص تقولى انت اللى معلمها العربى .. قولها و خليها وصمة عار فى تاريخك اللغوى :59:*


 *عربى ؟؟*
*يعنى أية عربى ؟؟ ...دة اللى قريته هنا من هيفاء لايمت للعربية بصلة*
*أحتمال يقرب للأتوبيس ...:ura1::ura1::ura1:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

وصمه عااار 
 وااااااا حصرتاااااااه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اكتشاف لغوى-- دا انا موهم بئا و انا موش عارف هههههههههههههههههههه
 واااا خيبتااااه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

كل واحد يلم بوئجته و بينا على البروفايل -- كفايا فضايح--


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب نطرح لكم أسئلة جديدة فى الصميم ؟*
*لغاية مانرجع لكم بالليل ؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عربى ؟؟*
> *يعنى أية عربى ؟؟ ...دة اللى قريته هنا من هيفاء لايمت للعربية بصلة*
> *أحتمال يقرب للأتوبيس ...:ura1::ura1::ura1:*



*مش هرد عليك .. بس اما تدخلك هيفا هقولها و هى تتصرف:ura1: .. شكلك هتوحشنا يا عوبد :gun:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> وصمه عااار
> وااااااا حصرتاااااااه



*يا بيبى انتى زى الفل صدقينى العيب فى اللى ذاكرلك العربى بس .. انا عارفة انتى لو اتكلمتى اى لغة تانية هتلاقينا احنا المتنحين مالكيش دعوة بالعيال الوحشة دى :giveup:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

الى زاكرلى عربى  استاذ اذهرى اعمى هههههههههههه يمكن  علشان كدا مش بعرف اكتب هههههههههههههههه مكنش بيشوف الغلطات الإملائيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طيب نطرح لكم أسئلة جديدة فى الصميم ؟*
> *لغاية مانرجع لكم بالليل ؟؟*


 اطرح يا عبود  الجديد الى فى الصميم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الى زاكرلى عربى  استاذ اذهرى اعمى هههههههههههه يمكن  علشان كدا مش بعرف اكتب هههههههههههههههه مكنش بيشوف الغلطات الإملائيه



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يخرب عقلك.. فطستينى ضحك ... خلاص حطينا ايدينا على أصل المشكلة :smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يخرب عقلك.. فطستينى ضحك ... خلاص حطينا ايدينا على أصل المشكلة :smile01*


*عرفتى بقى السر ؟؟؟؟*
*انا كنت عارفه وساكت ...انا كمان وقعت من على الكرسى لما عرفت الحتة دى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يخرب عقلك.. فطستينى ضحك ... خلاص حطينا ايدينا على أصل المشكلة :smile01*


 صدقينى مش بهزر ده بجد  ههههههههههههه الجيران بئا  عملو واجب مع ماما هههههههههههههههه علشان اعرف اتكلم  و جابولنا المدرس ده -- هههههههههه مشفتينيش و انا بتكلم عربى  فصيح فى الاول -- كنتى هتصابى بسكته قلبيه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عرفتى بقى السر ؟؟؟؟*
> *انا كنت عارفه وساكت ...انا كمان وقعت من على الكرسى لما عرفت الحتة دى *



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مكنتش اعرف بجد يالهووووووووووى :smile01*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صدقينى مش بهزر ده بجد  ههههههههههههه الجيران بئا  عملو واجب مع ماما هههههههههههههههه علشان اعرف اتكلم  و جابولنا المدرس ده -- هههههههههه مشفتينيش و انا بتكلم عربى  فصيح فى الاول -- كنتى هتصابى بسكته قلبيه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عربى فصيح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس حرام عليكى هتموتينى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*افتح يا عوبد موضوع .. ربنا يفتحها فى وشك *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه  ادى سر من الاسرار و اتفتش
 هقفل بئا -- لازم انزل -- اسيبكم مع فاصل الضحك هههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*عن أم كلثوم - رضى الله عنها - أنها قالت :*
*بعد ما أتعودت بُعدك ...غصب عنى *
*بعد ما نسيت الأمانى والتمنى ..*
*كلمتين أتقالوا شالوا الصبر منى *
*طبعا بخلاف الروائع العظيمة الأخرى لها *
*السؤال هو :*
*بما إن البنات بكل هذا الرغى ..وفيه بنات ليهم روائع كتابية فعلا *
*لية ياترى أم كلثوم ...وكافة فطاحل الغناء المصرى والعربى *
*مالهمش أغانى من تأليف ( واحدة ست ) ؟؟؟:smile01*​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عن أم كلثوم - رضى الله عنها - أنها قالت :*
> *بعد ما أتعودت بُعدك ...غصب عنى *
> *بعد ما نسيت الأمانى والتمنى ..*
> *كلمتين أتقالوا شالوا الصبر منى *
> ...



*ابقى اسال المرحومة :smile01*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عن أم كلثوم - رضى الله عنها - أنها قالت :*
> *بعد ما أتعودت بُعدك ...غصب عنى *
> *بعد ما نسيت الأمانى والتمنى ..*
> *كلمتين أتقالوا شالوا الصبر منى *
> ...



تفرقه عنصريه


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ده عندنا احنا بس ياعبود بس بره مصر المغنى اصلا بيكون بيكتب وبيلحن وبيغنى 
فتلاقى المغنية ( زى مادونا مثلا مع انى مش بحبها بس بدى مثال ) تلاقيها هى اللى بتكتب وممكن تلحن كمان 
احنا عندنا بنات بيكتبو كويس بس يمكن مش بيهتمو بموضوع الاحتراف ده زى الشعراء الرجالة او يمكن مش بيلاقو فرصة حد يكتشفهم


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ها وهنفضل احنا كده ساكتين لغاية ما يجى عبود ؟
لا ديه مش بقت مصطبة نسائية :act23: امال فين قدراتنا الرغاوية ؟:smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عن أم كلثوم - رضى الله عنها - أنها قالت :*
> *بعد ما أتعودت بُعدك ...غصب عنى *
> *بعد ما نسيت الأمانى والتمنى ..*
> *كلمتين أتقالوا شالوا الصبر منى *
> ...


*طيب نرد نقول أيهـ دلوقتى :t23:*

فعلاً مش فآهمة ليهـ آلمصريآت مآدخلوش آلمجآل دآ
لآ وآلأغرب مجآل آلتلحين
مع إن معهد آلموسيقى وكمآن آلكونسر مليآنين من تآءآت آلتأنيث هههههـ  ..*!
*

*.،*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ها وهنفضل احنا كده ساكتين لغاية ما يجى عبود ؟
> لا ديه مش بقت مصطبة نسائية :act23: امال فين قدراتنا الرغاوية ؟:smile01


ههههههـ منورهـ يآ قمرتى *^_^*

يلآ أحيى آلمصطبة بموضوع حلو كدهـ زيكـ  ( *وأوعى تدبسينى تآنى هآ* ) :smile01


*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ما تستغلوا قدراتكم الرغاويه " بكلم صابون سايل ولا ايه هههه"
في الرغي بموضوعات واقعيه 
زي العريس اللي بيتقدم بس ظروفه مش كويسه اوي 
بحس ان اهل العروسه بيتلموا عليه كل واحد بكلمه بحيث ياخدو منه علي قد ما يقدرو​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

احنا التسييب اللى بيحصل فى المصطبة ده لازم نشوفلو حل عبود يفتح موضوع ووراه عياد والبيت بقى مش بيتنا :smile01 الرجالة احتلونا :smile01

مممممم عندك حق احنا عادات كده ان اهل العروسة بيحطو شروط ساعات بتكون تعجيزية مع انم هما نفسهم لما اتجوزو مكانش معاهم الامكانيات والفلوس ديه كلها 
بس ممكن يكون انهم عايزين يتطمنو على بنتهم وممكن يكونو طماعين على حسب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



احنا التسييب اللى بيحصل فى المصطبة ده لازم نشوفلو حل عبود يفتح موضوع ووراه عياد والبيت بقى مش بيتنا :smile01 الرجالة احتلونا :smile01


أنقر للتوسيع...



* *حد ليه شوق في حاجه ؟ :gun:



Angel.Eyes قال:




مممممم عندك حق احنا عادات كده ان اهل العروسة بيحطو شروط ساعات بتكون  تعجيزية مع انم هما نفسهم لما اتجوزو مكانش معاهم الامكانيات والفلوس ديه  كلها 
بس ممكن يكون انهم عايزين يتطمنو على بنتهم وممكن يكونو طماعين على حسب 

أنقر للتوسيع...


 اصل انا عايش حاله بعيده عني بس هتشلني 
واحده زميلتي اهلها بيتشرطوا علي شاب عنده 23 سنه 
جاب شقه وشطبها 
ولسه العفش 
وبعد كل ده دماغهم والف صرمه يجيب دهب بـ 20000
طيب هو معاه 12000

لا مينفعش


*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هو لسه فيه ناس بتفكر كده ؟ :act23: هتفرق ايه 12000 من 20000 هما داخلين مسابقة ولازم يحطمو الرقم القياسى ؟ :t23:
يعنى مش معقول 
بجد ياعياد طريقة التفكير فى الجواز بالشكل ده وطريقة مطالبة الاهل للعريس بالفلوس بالشكل ده , ده مش اهانة للولد ديه اهانة لبنتهم لانهم رخصوها وخلوها كأنها بضاعة بيبعو ويشترو فيها وبيطالبو فيها بسعر معين بجد حاجة تكسف لما الجواز يتحول لتجارة بالشكل ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



هو لسه فيه ناس بتفكر كده ؟ :act23: هتفرق ايه 12000 من 20000 هما داخلين مسابقة ولازم يحطمو الرقم القياسى ؟ :t23:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> * يعنى مش معقول *
> * بجد ياعياد طريقة التفكير فى الجواز بالشكل ده وطريقة مطالبة الاهل للعريس بالفلوس بالشكل ده , ده مش اهانة للولد ديه اهانة لبنتهم لانهم رخصوها وخلوها كأنها بضاعة بيبعو ويشترو فيها وبيطالبو فيها بسعر معين بجد حاجة تكسف لما الجواز يتحول لتجارة بالشكل ده *




*اللي يغيظ انهم مش عايزين يعملوا فرح *
*قال ايه مكسوفين من اصحابهم لان الدهب قليل *


*طيب انا راضي زمتكم *
*انا دلوقتي جبت شبكه لخطيبتي بـ 100000 جنيه *
*وجيت يوم الصباحيه نزلت بيعته *
*حد ليه عندي حاجه ؟*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هما هيحطو الشبكة فى معرض وجنبها السعر ويعرضوها للناس ؟:thnk0001:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



هما هيحطو الشبكة فى معرض وجنبها السعر ويعرضوها للناس ؟:thnk0001:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
* لا لازم علبه الشبكه تلف علي كل " ارشنات الفرح " *
*وكل العوانس عنوسه عنوسه يتفرجوا عليها *


*والجمله الشهير *
*شبكه بنتي عقبال عندكم *
*بعشين الف جنيه عيار 21*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههه لا بجد لسه فيه ناس بتعمل كده ؟:thnk0001:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*


Angel.Eyes قال:



ههههههه لا بجد لسه فيه ناس بتعمل كده ؟:thnk0001:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
* بصي هو في جزء اتعالج من المرض ده *
*وفي جزء كبير لسه المرض متفشي في مخهم *

*وعندك في مقوله بيقولها الاب الفاشل في مفاوضات الزواج *
*" انا مرديتش انشف دماغي زي الناس الماديه ورضيت بدبلتين ومحبس *
*اهم حاجه عندي راحه بنتي *
*بس بيبقي هيتشل ونفسه في نص كيلو دهب *
​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههه ضحكتنى بموضوع هيتشل ده 
مش عارفه مفروض الواحد يقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*


لآ عآدى فى نآس بتعمل أكتر من كدهـ
أنآ أعرف جوآزة بآظت علشآن آلعريس مآكنش معآهـ يفرش غرفة آلبيبى
قآل يعنى مش تيجى بنتهم تتجوز بغرفة فآضية

*بصرآحة عقولهم هى آللى فآضية هههههـ *





صحيح أحنآ هنفضل كدهـ عآيشين على *معونآت خآرجية *فى آلموآضيع  ..*!*



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

انتو السبب سمحتو للغزاة يدخلو مصطبتنا :budo:

تيب افتحى انتى ياسيكرت ياموثهل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

:59::59:​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ياشماتة ابلة ظاظا فينا :smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياشماتة ابلة ظاظا فينا :smile01


*أبلة ظآظآ مين *:smile01



هههههههـ
أوكى بشغل مآيكروويف عقلى وهطلع موضوع أهو  ..




*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

    أمممم
كتير أتكلمنآ عن مشآكل آلرجل آلشرقى وعيوبهـ وتنآقضهـ ( *أكيد زور وقرب يفطس بسببنآ ههههـ* )

لكن عن نفسى بشوف جزء كبير من عيوبهـ .. آلمرأهـ هى آللى بتسآهم فى تشكيلهآ
فـ ليهـ مآنتكلمش عن عيوب آلمرأهـ آلشرقية بس من وجهة نظرنآ أحنآ 
خصوصاُ آلعيوب آللى بتأثر على علآقتهآ بآلرجل وآلمجتمع

أيتهآ آلمرأهـ آلشرقية 
*قرى وأعترفى بعيوبكـ *
:t23:



(* أنآ حآسة أنى هتضرب آلنهآردة *:smile01 )



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع حلو اوى ياسيكرت 
عيوب المرأة الشرقية حدث ولا حرج ( وان كنت بقتنع ان المجتمع الذكورى زى مجتمعنا هو اللى بيساهم فى تشكيل عقلية كل من فيه بما فيهم المرأة نفسها ) الا ان فى التاريخ كان فيه سيدات كسرو القاعدة ديه لانهم كانو عايزين يعملو كده زى هدى شعراوى مثلا 
المرأة الشرقية دماغها مغسول ومش بتحاول تغير طريقة تفكيرها يعنى مقبول مثلا ( مع انو مش مقبول اوى ) لو الراجل مثلا يحب يخلف ولاد اكتر من البنات بس مش مقبول ابدا ان المرأة يكون عندها نفس الفكر من احتقار بنات جنسها ومش بس كده ده حتى فى التربية ممكن هى بنفسها تفرق بين ابنها وبنتها وتربى بنتها على نفس العادات البالية اللى هى اتربت عليها 
وتطلع ابنها بنفس العقلية الذكورية اللى ربتها هى شخصيا وهكذا تستمر ال cycle بتلف دون توقف 
فالمرأة الشرقية اذا كانت مضطهدة فهى جزء من هذا الاضطهاد 
مارتن لوثر كينج قال لا يستطيع الاخرون ان يركبوا فوقك الا اذا احنيت ظهرك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى ياسيكرت
> عيوب المرأة الشرقية حدث ولا حرج ( وان كنت بقتنع ان المجتمع الذكورى زى مجتمعنا هو اللى بيساهم فى تشكيل عقلية كل من فيه بما فيهم المرأة نفسها ) الا ان فى التاريخ كان فيه سيدات كسرو القاعدة ديه لانهم كانو عايزين يعملو كده زى هدى شعراوى مثلا
> المرأة الشرقية دماغها مغسول ومش بتحاول تغير طريقة تفكيرها يعنى مقبول مثلا ( مع انو مش مقبول اوى ) لو الراجل مثلا يحب يخلف ولاد اكتر من البنات بس مش مقبول ابدا ان المرأة يكون عندها نفس الفكر من احتقار بنات جنسها ومش بس كده ده حتى فى التربية ممكن هى بنفسها تفرق بين ابنها وبنتها وتربى بنتها على نفس العادات البالية اللى هى اتربت عليها
> وتطلع ابنها بنفس العقلية الذكورية اللى ربتها هى شخصيا وهكذا تستمر ال cycle بتلف دون توقف
> ...



* فاكره موضوعك 
وموضوعي بتوع الراجل البشرقي والست الشرقيه ؟
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى ياسيكرت
> عيوب المرأة الشرقية حدث ولا حرج ( وان كنت بقتنع ان المجتمع الذكورى زى مجتمعنا هو اللى بيساهم فى تشكيل عقلية كل من فيه بما فيهم المرأة نفسها ) الا ان فى التاريخ كان فيه سيدات كسرو القاعدة ديه لانهم كانو عايزين يعملو كده زى هدى شعراوى مثلا
> المرأة الشرقية دماغها مغسول ومش بتحاول تغير طريقة تفكيرها يعنى مقبول مثلا ( مع انو مش مقبول اوى ) لو الراجل مثلا يحب يخلف ولاد اكتر من البنات بس مش مقبول ابدا ان المرأة يكون عندها نفس الفكر من احتقار بنات جنسها ومش بس كده ده حتى فى التربية ممكن هى بنفسها تفرق بين ابنها وبنتها وتربى بنتها على نفس العادات البالية اللى هى اتربت عليها
> وتطلع ابنها بنفس العقلية الذكورية اللى ربتها هى شخصيا وهكذا تستمر ال cycle بتلف دون توقف
> ...


*آلله عليكـِ يآ آنجل*
رد رآئع مآكنتش أتوقع منكـ أقل منهـ *^_^

*
بس دلوقتى هى بتتهم آلرجل
وآلرجل بيرد على أتهآمهآ بآتهآم
وهم آلأتنين فى آلآخر بيرموآ مسئوليتهم على آلمجتمع

فـ *آلحلقة آلمفرغة دى نقدر نكسرهآ منين* ..؟
مين فى أيدهـ بدآية آلخيط ..؟؟



*.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى ياسيكرت
> عيوب المرأة الشرقية حدث ولا حرج ( وان كنت بقتنع ان المجتمع الذكورى *زى مجتمعنا هو اللى بيساهم فى تشكيل عقلية* كل من فيه بما فيهم المرأة نفسها )


*اية المجتمع الذكورى دة ؟؟ ...وأحنا مالنا *
*تعالوا لنا هنا بقى :*
*لية فيه شيف ومافيش شيفة ؟*
*لية نوابغ مصممى الأزياء رجالة مش ستات *
*لية الكوافير راجل فى الأصل ؟*
*لية بتوع عمليات التجميل رجالة ؟*
*يعنى بنوكلوا ونشربكوا ونكسيكوا ونزوقوا ونجمل فيكوا ؟؟*
*مافلحتوش لية فى الحاجات اللى تخصكم على الأقل ؟*
*وتقولوا لنا مجتمع ذكورى ؟؟*
*مش مكسوفين من نفسكم ؟*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اية المجتمع الذكورى دة ؟؟ ...وأحنا مالنا *
> *تعالوا لنا هنا بقى :*
> *لية فيه شيف ومافيش شيفة ؟*
> *لية نوابغ مصممى الأزياء رجالة مش ستات *
> ...


أستآذ عبود تحب نحط كل آلسيدآت فى سجن أبو غريب يعنى :giveup:


بقى أحنآ بنعترف بعيوبنآ بملئ أرآدتنآ وعلى آلهوآ كدهـ .. *وكمآن مش عآجب *:smile01




*.،*​ 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أستآذ عبود تحب نحط كل آلسيدآت فى سجن أبو غريب يعنى :giveup:
> بقى أحنآ بنعترف بعيوبنآ بملئ أرآدتنآ وعلى آلهوآ كدهـ .. *وكمآن مش عآجب *:smile01​


* وسجن أبو غريب لية ؟*
*سجن القناطر راح فين ؟؟؟؟:smile01*
*لأ طبعاً ...مالناش أستغنا عنكم أبداً *
*بس يعنى حدوتة المجتمع الذكورى زى ما أنتى شايفة كدة*
*شئ مالناش يد فيه ...!!!!!*
*دة انا لسة ما تكلمتش أصلاً عن ( تاء التأنيث ) *


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * وسجن أبو غريب لية ؟*
> *سجن القناطر راح فين ؟؟؟؟:smile01*
> *لأ طبعاً ...مالناش أستغنا عنكم أبداً *
> *بس يعنى حدوتة المجتمع الذكورى زى ما أنتى شايفة كدة*
> ...


يعنى آلمرأهـ طلعت هى آللى مذكرة آلمجتمع علشآ مآبقتش شيفة ولآ كوآفيرة  :smile01
أحنآ آلأتنين - *ذكور وأنآث* - آلسبب للأسف


ورجآء خآص سيب آلتآء آلمسكينة فى حآلهآ ههههه
أنآ عآرفة قدرآتكـ فى آلكتآبة آلسآخرة وهى *مش نآقصة بهدلة *:giveup:




*.،*​
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اية المجتمع الذكورى دة ؟؟ ...وأحنا مالنا *
> *تعالوا لنا هنا بقى :*
> *لية فيه شيف ومافيش شيفة ؟*
> *لية نوابغ مصممى الأزياء رجالة مش ستات *
> ...


*
إيه الكلام العجيب دا :thnk0001:

قال ما فيش شيفة قال 

قال ما فيش مصممة أزياء قال

إيه العجب دا

طب خد عندك 

مين أخد قرارات الحروب الكبيرة زى الحرب العالمية الاولى و التانية :gun:

و راح ضحيتها ملايين من الشباب 

مش برضوا رجالة و لا ح تقول لى ستات هم اللى أخدوا قرارات الحروب :59:

فالحين قوى :smile01
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب خد عندك *
> 
> *مين أخد قرارات الحروب الكبيرة زى الحرب العالمية الاولى و التانية :gun:*
> 
> ...


* دول عظماء ...*
*ووراء كل عظيم أمرأة ..!!!!!*
*يعنى برضه خاربينها ...:smile01*
*يعنى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*أنا كنت هسكت ...لولا أيرينى هى اللى نشكتنى *
*نييجى بقى لمصايب تاء التأنيث *


*(*) لية اللى بتلسع القفا وتجيب ضربة ...أسمها شمس ( مؤنثة )*
*أما اللى بيحرك خيال الشعراء وبيغنوا له أسمه ( قمر ) مذكر ؟*​

*(*) لية لما نقول " عنصر " بيقفز فى ذهننا شئ نشط ( مذكر ) *
*فى حين لما نقول " عنصرية " ( مؤنث ) بيقفز الى ذهننا شئ غير مُستحب ؟*​ 
*(*) لية اللى بتدمع وتعيط أسمها ( عين ) مؤنثة ؟*
*واللى بيضخ دم الأنسان ومايقدرش يعيش من غيره أسمه ( قلب ) مذكر*​ 
*(*) لية اللى بيضيع الأنسان ومابتعرفش تفكر أسمها ( عاطفة ) مؤنث*
*واللى بيفكر ويدبر ويخطط أسمه ( المخ ) مذكر ؟*
*(*) لية فية فرخة مشوية ..ومسمعناش عن ديك مشوى ؟*
*(*) لية لما بتشترى بطيخة بتخاف لأحسن تطلع قرعة *
*فى حين أنك بتشترى الكنتالوب وانت مطمئن ؟*

*وأخيراً وليس آخراً ...*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*(*) لية الأنقلاب ( مذكر ) جاب لنا جمال عبد الناصر*
*فى حين أن الثورة ( مؤنثة ) جابت لنا مرسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!:smile01*​​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا كنت هسكت ...لولا أيرينى هى اللى نشكتنى *
> *نييجى بقى لمصايب تاء التأنيث *
> 
> 
> ...



*النفس مؤنث 

و إذا قولت فيه أمراض نفسية ح أقولك فيه أمراض عقلية و جسدية و قلبية 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

و يعنى هو جمال عبد الناصر هو اللى عدل 

مش عايزة أغير الموضوع 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود المجتمع ذكورى شئت ام ابيت :ura1:
وبعدين مين قال ان مفيش شيفة ست ؟مممممم امال جوليا شايلد الامريكية اللى بيحتفلو بعيد ميلادها كل سنة فى امريكا وتعتبر  مش بس شيفة مشهورة ديه تعتبر legend وجزء من التاريخ الامريكى ديه تبقى ايه ؟

ازاى مفيش مصممات ازياء عالميات ؟ امال فيرا وانج اللى بتصصم ازياء سيدات امريكا الاولى وهى مصممة اوياء عاليمة من اشهر وارقى المصممات وهى اللى صممت فستان فرح شيلسى كلينتون بنت الرئيس الامريكى بيل كلينتون 

امال دونتيلا فيرساتشى ( صاحبة دار ازياء فيرساتشى العالمية المعروفة ) اللى بيلبس منها نجوم هوليوود كلهم ديه تبقى ايه ؟

دار ازياء كوكو شانيل عارف مين كوكو شانيل ؟ هى واحدة ست اصلا وهى اول من بدأ دار الازياء شانيل واتسمى على اسمها وهى اول من عملت فكرة the little black dress وقتها وكان اخترراع لما عملتو 

جيمى تشو صاحبة اشهر محلات shoes فى العالم كلو واحدة ست وبيلبس منها بردو نجمات هوليوود 

مش علشان احنا معندناش فى مجتمعنا يبقى مفيش فى باقى المجتمعات التانية 
رغم ان مجتمعنا فيه بعض المحاولات على قد المتاح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

و الفكرة مؤنث​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*المشكله اننا بناقش مجتمعنا 
وكل  الاسماء اللي اتذكرت دي مفهاش اسم ليه ترجمه ههههههه


حلوه الخناقه دي 
ابقي ابعليت رساله يا عوبد قولي الخناقه خلصت كام كام 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا كنت هسكت ...لولا أيرينى هى اللى نشكتنى *
> *نييجى بقى لمصايب تاء التأنيث *
> 
> 
> ...


أقتنعنآ أحنآ كدهـ :smile01



*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *المشكله اننا بناقش مجتمعنا
> وكل  الاسماء اللي اتذكرت دي مفهاش اسم ليه ترجمه ههههههه
> 
> 
> *​



يبقى العيب فى مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :ura1:


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود المجتمع ذكورى شئت ام ابيت :ura1:
> وبعدين مين قال ان مفيش شيفة ست ؟مممممم امال جوليا شايلد الامريكية اللى بيحتفلو بعيد ميلادها كل سنة فى امريكا وتعتبر  مش بس شيفة مشهورة ديه تعتبر legend وجزء من التاريخ الامريكى ديه تبقى ايه ؟
> 
> ازاى مفيش مصممات ازياء عالميات ؟ امال فيرا وانج اللى بتصصم ازياء سيدات امريكا الاولى وهى مصممة اوياء عاليمة من اشهر وارقى المصممات وهى اللى صممت فستان فرح شيلسى كلينتون بنت الرئيس الامريكى بيل كلينتون
> ...


علشآن دول ستآت نسأو فى مجتمع منفتح وقآئم على آلمسآوآهـ
طبيعى موآهبهم تنمو و
وهنآ لسهـ بنآقش آلمرأهـ تنفع قآصية أو مستشآرة ولآ لآ 

*مجتمع ذكورى :t23:*




*.،*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يبقى العيب فى مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :ura1:



* طيب ايه هو الاول تعريف العيب 
هل العيب في عدم وجود اسماء مصممات  عربيات
ولا العيب في ان الراجل هو اللي تعمق في المجالات دي ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وبعدين مين قال ان مفيش شيفة ست ؟مممممم امال جوليا شايلد ا*لامريكية* ا
> 
> ازاى مفيش مصممات ازياء عالميات ؟ امال *فيرا وانج* اللى بتصصم ازياء سيدات *امريكا الاولى*


 *مالنا ومال أمريكا بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*بنتكلم عن المجتمع المصرى الذكورى *
*



امال دونتيلا فيرساتشى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههههههههه فيرساتشى مات يا خلف *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب ايه هو الاول تعريف العيب *
> *هل العيب في عدم وجود اسماء مصممات عربيات*
> *ولا العيب في ان الراجل هو اللي تعمق في المجالات دي ؟*​


 *اللى مابتعرفش ترقص *
*تقولك الأرض عوجة ....:smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*فيه أتنين أنفيزيبل فى الموضوع*
*عياد واحد*
*خايف التانى يكون اللى فى ( بالى ) *
*أنسحب انا بقى قبل ما يتطرقع لى *


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عياد الراجل تعمق فى مجتمعنا لانو عندو الفرصة اكتر متاحة 

عبود انا عارفه اننا بنتكلم عن المجتمع المصري بس انت لما سألت الاسئلة ديه سألت فى المطلق ( يعنى الستات كلهم ف اى حتة ) وانا جبتلك امثلة من مجتمع تانى صحيح لكن الست ست فى اى حتة لو حد بس يديها الفرصة 
لكن انت سبت كل اللى انا قولتلو ده وعلقت بس على كلمة امريكى ؟:ura1:
ده انا مرضتش اجيب اسامى عالمات الفضاء اللى طلعو القمر ورئيسات الوزرا ورئيسات الجمهوريات وسيدات الاعمال ولاعبات الرياضة العالميات ومذيعات التلفزيون والاعلاميات :ura1:
ادينا بس نص اللى عندهم وشوف بناتنا هيعملو ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عياد الراجل تعمق فى مجتمعنا لانو عندو الفرصة اكتر متاحة




*فرصه ايه اللي متاحه

مهي كل الستات بتعرف تطبخ 
بس فين الابداع بتاع الشيف اسامه مثلا ؟.
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فيه أتنين أنفيزيبل فى الموضوع*
> *عياد واحد*
> *خايف التانى يكون اللى فى ( بالى ) *
> *أنسحب انا بقى قبل ما يتطرقع لى *



هههههه مين اللى فى بالك ؟:smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و يعنى هو جمال عبد الناصر هو اللى عدل *
> 
> *مش عايزة أغير الموضوع *


* من غير ما نغير ولا يحزنون ...*
*أيوة هو أعدل من اللى موجود طبعاً *
*وأقولك باختصار سريع جداً :*
*سمعتى عن كنيسة أنضربت فى عهده ؟*
*سمعتى عن مسيحى أتهجر من بلده ؟*
*سمعتى عن سايح أندبح فى عهده ؟*
*سمعتى عن أراضى وقصور له ؟*
*بس كفاية دول ع الماشى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه مين اللى فى بالك ؟:smile01


*أنتى بتدخلى متأنفزة ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فرصه ايه اللي متاحه
> 
> مهي كل الستات بتعرف تطبخ
> بس فين الابداع بتاع الشيف اسامه مثلا ؟.
> *​



ومين قالك انو مفيش ستات مبدعات زى اسامة واحسن منو فى بيوتهم انا والدتى مبدعة ف  المطبخ رغم انو مش مهنتها 
الابداع شئ والاحتراف شئ تانى الشيف اسامة مبدع لكنو احترف المطبخ 
فيه ستات تانيين مبدعات لكن مش احترفو مهنة الطبخ لان الفكرة نفسها لازالت جديدة على المجتمع ان واحدة ست تكون محترفة مهنة الطبخ وتشتغل فى فنادق واماكن سياحية 
الراجل اقتحم مجال الاحتراف قبلها والطبيعى انو مش سابلها فرصة انها تحترف فيه لانو اخد المجال بالفعل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ومين قالك انو مفيش ستات مبدعات زى اسامة واحسن منو فى بيوتهم انا والدتى مبدعة ف  المطبخ رغم انو مش مهنتها
> الابداع شئ والاحتراف شئ تانى الشيف اسامة مبدع لكنو احترف المطبخ
> فيه ستات تانيين مبدعات لكن مش احترفو مهنة الطبخ لان الفكرة نفسها لازالت جديدة على المجتمع ان واحدة ست تكون محترفة مهنة الطبخ وتشتغل فى فنادق واماكن سياحية
> الراجل اقتحم مجال الاحتراف قبلها والطبيعى انو مش سابلها فرصة انها تحترف فيه لانو اخد المجال بالفعل



* السؤال بقي بيقول 
علل \ ليه محترفووووووووووش
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *السؤال بقي بيقول *
> *علل \ ليه محترفووووووووووش*​


* مع أنهم بيدخلوا كلية سياحة وفنادق :love34:*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

انا جاوبت ياعياد مش احترفو لان مش كان فيه مجال 
انما عن نفسى بره مصر شوفت سيدات كتير مسئولين عن مطاعم بحالها ومسئولين عن فنادق كمان ومشهورات كمان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا جاوبت ياعياد مش احترفو لان مش كان فيه مجال
> انما عن نفسى بره مصر شوفت سيدات كتير مسئولين عن مطاعم بحالها ومسئولين عن فنادق كمان ومشهورات كمان



 مش عارف بتلفوا ليه وتجيبوا نماذج خارجيه 
التزمي بكتاب الوزاره 

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههه بتلفو وتدورو فى حلقة مفرغة 
الاول كنتو بتتكلمو عن الستات فى المطلق ولما جبنالكم امثلة عالمية رجعتو تتكلمو عن الستات فى بلدنا 
رغم اننا قولنا السبب هو المجتمع الذكورى عندنا :ura1:


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مش عارف بتلفوا ليه وتجيبوا نماذج خارجيه
> التزمي بكتاب الوزاره
> 
> هههههههههههههههه



هههههه مش انا اللى لفيت انتو اللى بتلفو الاول اتكلمتو عن الستات فى المطلق فى اى مكان ولما جبنا امثلة عالمية عن ستات اتيحت لهم الفرصة فابدعو مش عرفتو تردو فرجعتو تتكلمو عن الستات المصريات 
السؤال هما الستات العالميات دول مش ستات بردو ؟:smile01


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه بتلفو وتدورو فى حلقة مفرغة
> الاول كنتو بتتكلمو عن الستات فى المطلق ولما جبنالكم امثلة عالمية رجعتو تتكلمو عن الستات فى بلدنا
> رغم اننا قولنا السبب هو المجتمع الذكورى عندنا :ura1:



 ومين اللي ذكره 
ال يا فرعون مين فرعنك  
ال ملقيتش حد يلمني :ura1:


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه ياعينى ياربى 
ما هو ده اللى انا قولتو فى اول مشاركة ليا ارجع واقراها 
قولت ان الستات بيساهمو فى اضطهادهم فى المجتمع 
والموضوع اصلا عن عيوب المرأة الشرقية مش عليكو اساسا لكن انتو اللى قلبتوه عليكو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 3) 		 	 	 		 			‏!! Coptic Lion !!*, ‏Hero_Sameh.G, ‏عبود عبده عبود

المصطبه مسطبيتنا والموضوع موضوعنا 
يا ريت بقي يا انجل تهوينا شويه وابقي ابعتي طقم شاي ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رغم اننا قولنا السبب هو المجتمع الذكورى عندنا :ura1:


*يعنى أحنا السبب ؟*
*مع انى شرحت لك تاء التأنيث بتعمل أية ...*
*لو قريتى مُصيبة ...بتاء التأنيث = كارثة*
*شيلى منها ( تاء التأنيث ) كدة وأقريها *
*مُصيب = على حق *
*مال المجتمع الذكورى بقى ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*


أنآ مش فآهمة أنتو ليهـ حصرتو كون آلمجتمع ذكورى فدآ علشآن آلمرأهـ مآدخلتش كل آلمجآلآت

*آلمجتمع ذكورى بفكرهـ قبل مآ يكون بآلوظآيف*
أن آلبنت تكون تحت تصرف أهلهآ وفيمآ بعد زوجهآ كأنهآ لآ تملكـ عقل .. وحتى لمآ بتعدى سن آلرشد
أن آلبنت تتربى من صغرهآ كأنهآ آلهـ مبرمجة علشآن تتزوج وتعجب سيآدة آلعريس
أن آلبنت علشآن تمشى فى آلشآرع محتآجة بآدى جآرد فى أيدهآ من آللى بتتعرضلهـ
آن آلبنت تتعآمل على أنهآ كآئن درجة تآنية بجآنب آلرجل

كل دى دلآئل على إن مجتمعنآ ذكورى
ومآنكرش أن فيهـ نآس متحضرة وبرة آلكلآم دهـ
*لكن آلمعظم متشبع بآلفكر آلذكورى دهـ*


*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى أحنا السبب ؟*
> *مع انى شرحت لك تاء التأنيث بتعمل أية ...*
> *لو قريتى مُصيبة ...بتاء التأنيث = كارثة*
> *شيلى منها ( تاء التأنيث ) كدة وأقريها *
> ...



هههههههه ومال اللى انت بتقولو بالموضوع ؟ ومال اللى انت بتقولو بالمنطق اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مش هو ده المنطق يامتعلمين يابتوع المدارس ؟:ura1:


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 3)                                         ‏!! Coptic Lion !!*, ‏Hero_Sameh.G, ‏عبود عبده عبود
> 
> المصطبه مسطبيتنا والموضوع موضوعنا
> يا ريت بقي يا انجل تهوينا شويه وابقي ابعتي طقم شاي ههههههههههه
> *​


يآ نهآر أبيض أتو أحتليتو آلمصطبة :budo:


مفيش بوليس مصآطيب هنآ ..؟ :smile01




*.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*بالنسبة لى انا الموضوع كله كان مناغشة ليس ألا*
*عاشت نون النسوة حرة مستقلة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> يآ نهآر أبيض أتو أحتليتو آلمصطبة :budo:
> 
> 
> مفيش بوليس مصآطيب هنآ ..؟ :smile01
> ...




*اتصلي بـ 666666666666*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

على فكرة ياعبود تاء التأنيث مش موجودة غير فى اللغة العربية :ura1: اما اللغات التانية معظمها مفيش تفريق بين الذكر والانثى فى الكلمات 
:ura1:عاشت نون النسوة يافندم حرة مستقلة 
نموت نموت وتحيا تاء التأنيث :ura1:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> على فكرة ياعبود تاء التأنيث مش موجودة غير فى اللغة العربية :ura1: اما اللغات التانية معظمها مفيش تفريق بين الذكر والانثى فى الكلمات
> :ura1:


*أمال He  و She  بيعملوا أية ؟؟:smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالنسبة لى انا الموضوع كله كان مناغشة ليس ألا*
> *عاشت نون النسوة حرة مستقلة*


حلووو
*أول وآحد يرفع آلرآية
*
مفروض نوقفهم طآبور هنآ يقروآ آلقسم ويحيوآ آلعلم هههههههـ :smile01
​ 




*.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> حلووو
> 
> *أول وآحد يرفع آلرآية*​
> 
> مفروض نوقفهم طآبور هنآ يقروآ آلقسم ويحيوآ آلعلم هههههههـ :smile01​​


* دة شعارى من زمااان*
*أنتى اللى جديدة فى المنتدى بس :smile01*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> حلووو
> *أول وآحد يرفع آلرآية
> *
> مفروض نوقفهم طآبور هنآ يقروآ آلقسم ويحيوآ آلعلم هههههههـ :smile01
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
المفروض تفرحي ان عبود سكت 
لانه بينطبق عليه سكوت الراجل عباده هههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اتصلي بـ 666666666666*​


أكيد أشرف عبد آلبآقى هو آللى فى آلـ call center :t23:



*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أمال He  و She  بيعملوا أية ؟؟:smile01*



انا بقول فى الكلمات مش فى الضماير :ura1:
يعنى مثلا كلمة doctor تتقال على الدكتور سواء راجل او ست


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أكيد أشرف عبد آلبآقى هو آللى فى آلـ call center :t23:
> 
> 
> 
> *.،*​ ​



*لا اشرف بيصيف هيرد عليكي سامح حسين 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا بقول فى الكلمات مش فى الضماير :ura1:
> يعنى مثلا كلمة doctor تتقال على الدكتور سواء راجل او ست


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*أومال دكتورة دى أية  ؟؟*
*جبتوا ( الأورة ) دى منين ؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * دة شعارى من زمااان*
> *أنتى اللى جديدة فى المنتدى بس :smile01*



وأنآ آللى كنت فكرآكـ فكرآكـ
طلعت أتآريكـ أتآريكـ  :smile01​ 


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> المفروض تفرحي ان عبود سكت
> لانه بينطبق عليه سكوت الراجل عباده هههههههه


كويس نبهتنى قبل مآ أنكشهـ تآنى هههههـ :smile01




*.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> المفروض تفرحي ان عبود سكت
> لانه بينطبق عليه سكوت الراجل *عباده* هههههههه


*لا ياعم الحاج ...سكوت الراجل خيابة بعيد عنك*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
> *أومال دكتورة دى أية  ؟؟*
> *جبتوا ( الأورة ) دى منين ؟؟*



ههههه اسأل مختار الصحاح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه اسأل مختار الصحاح


* مش دة أمراض نسا برضه ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * مش دة أمراض نسا برضه ؟*



لا امراض جلدية :ura1:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا امراض جلدية :ura1:


*أتارينى من ساعة ما رديت على المشاركة وانا ( باهرش ) *
*رشى لنا بقى بودرة تلك يادكتورة فى التوبيك دة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتارينى من ساعة ما رديت على المشاركة وانا ( باهرش ) *
> *رشى لنا بقى بودرة تلك يادكتورة فى التوبيك دة *



* بس يا كبير دي لعبتي 
انا متعهد المبيدات هنا 
تحبها بورده ولا رش؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتارينى من ساعة ما رديت على المشاركة وانا ( باهرش ) *
> *رشى لنا بقى بودرة تلك يادكتورة فى التوبيك دة *



ههههههههه بودرة تلك ؟ انت قديم اوى ياعبود 
بس اوعى يكون الهرش ده سببو مرض تانى مش المشاركة :smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*


شكل آلتوبيكـ هيتقفل قريب حجر صحى :smile01



*.،*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه بودرة تلك ؟ *انت قديم اوى ياعبود*
> بس اوعى يكون الهرش ده سببو مرض تانى مش المشاركة :smile01


 *مش قديم قوى يا آنجيل*
*خلتينى ابص فى ضهرى لقيت تاريخ الصلاحية *
*لسة شغال :smile01*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بس يا كبير دي لعبتي *
> *انا متعهد المبيدات هنا *
> *تحبها بورده ولا رش؟*​


*لو عندك حاجة فى العضل أدينى أتنين سنتى *
*بس كتر الدَقَة وحياة والدك *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا حبايبي اشلونكم؟ وش الهرجه الليله؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلا حبايبي اشلونكم؟ وش الهرجه الليله؟ *



 اقول 
الشباب كانوا يتسلفو بالمجتمع الذكوري واثر المراه عليه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اوك شكر لكن اانا مليت من سوالف  ذكور وناث ومجتمع هذه وش رايكم نغير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اوك شكر لكن اانا مليت من سوالف  ذكور وناث ومجتمع هذه وش رايكم نغير



*وايش تبين نتسلوف فيه ؟

بتكلم كاني صاحب بيت ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*يانهار ابيض !! اقوم أذاكر ساعتين أرجع الاقى البنات اتشردو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مفيش أى اعتبار لغيابى ؟؟ ماهو إن غاب القط ألعب يا فار:act23: ... ابقى اشوف راجل يقول ربع كلمة عن تاء التأنيث ولا نونها ولا اى حرف منقط .. 

ها افتحى موضوع يا هيفا :t23:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء التأنيس 
حد ليه شوق في حاجه ؟
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء التأنيس
> حد ليه شوق في حاجه ؟
> *​



*طب بالذمة انت يتضرب فيك ايه ؟؟ مفيش فيك حتة سليمة تتضرب .. شوف اى ركن تناملك فيه و هدى أعصابك 

تأنيس ؟؟ يافرحتى بيك و بلغتك الفصيحة 
:giveup:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب بالذمة انت يتضرب فيك ايه ؟؟ مفيش فيك حتة سليمة تتضرب .. شوف اى ركن تناملك فيه و هدى أعصابك :giveup:*



* تصدقي فعلا انا عايز انام
ال ضرب ال :giveup:
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*انت مو غريب صاحب المكان والعين اوسع لك من المصطبه

ابغي اعرف رايكم في مشكلة زميلتي

متقدم لها  واحد حلو كثيرر طول بعرض بوسامه تبارك الرحمن اللهم لاحسد يطيح الطير من السماء انا من شفت صورته قلت لها ديري بالج يمكن اخطفه منج هههههه
المشكله ان هو احلى منها وهي يعني مو حلوه بس حليوه مملوحه لكن ماتوصل له في شئ هو شافها في نظره الشرعيه وقال ابغيها البنت
هي محتاره خايفه من المستقبل يعايرها يقولها مثلا
احمدي ربج يا الشينه انا ازين منك واخذتك وغيرك يتمناني لو اخليج
وخايفه عيالها يطلعون مو حلوين مثل ابوهم ويتعقدون من عيال اعمامهم

انا قلت لها دام شافك واعجب فيك توكلي على الله مافيها شئ ما احد غصبه عليج هو من جاء وخطبج وتزوجج وان عايرج في المستقبل
مو مشكله طلعي فيه عيوب هو في نهايه آدمي الا يكون فيه عيب
وهذه خلقة ربج مو انتي اللي من حقج تخافين على خلق عيالج

بسالكم لو في موقفها وايش بتسون؟ 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انت مو غريب صاحب المكان والعين اوسع لك من المصطبه
> 
> ابغي اعرف رايكم في مشكلة زميلتي
> 
> ...




*تسلملي عيونك يالغاليه :t23:


*

* انا بالنسبالي مش شايف مشكله بس ممكن اترجم للي يقف قدامه حاجه 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انت مو غريب صاحب المكان والعين اوسع لك من المصطبه
> 
> ابغي اعرف رايكم في مشكلة زميلتي
> 
> ...



*افهم بس النظرة الشرعية دى هى منتقبة ولا ايه ؟؟ و هل لحق يشوفها كويس ولا مخدش باله ؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

لا عيوني مو منقبه بس هو زواج تقليدي مدحوها له وجاء بيتهم لنظرة الشرعيه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لا عيوني مو منقبه بس هو زواج تقليدي مدحوها له وجاء بيتهم لنظرة الشرعيه



*ما انا عايزة افهم يعنى ايه دى ؟ بيشوفها بسرعة كدة مرة ولا بيقعد يكلمها ولا بيبقى النظام ايه ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههه هيفا قتلتينى ضحك :smile01:smile01 قال يقولها يالشينة 
طيب ولما هى شينة كان بيتجوزها ليه ؟
وبعدين ليه مختصرين الجواز فى الشكل بس ؟ يعنى الشكل ده مهم فى اول الجواز بس بعدين هيبقو محتاجين اكتر من شكل جميل يعيشو معاه باقى العمر 
مممممممم متهيألى المشكلة الحقيقة انو جواز تقليدى او جواز صالونات زى ما احنا بنقول 
لكن لو كانو بيحبو بعض فعلا وهى تعرفو وعارفه انه بيحبها مش كان هيبقى فيه مشكلة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*المشكلة يا انجل انه لو راجل دماغه ضيقة ممكن فعلا يقولها كدة بعد كدة .. و من غير ما يكون اجمل منها .. ببساطة يقولها شايفة الستات شكلهم ايه و انتى ايه و خصوصا فيه بنات وزنها بيبوز بعد الحمل و الولادة ... فتجنبًا للموقف دة تتأكد انه مقتنع بيها تمامًا قبل الجواز مبدئيًا شافها كويس و قعد و كلمها و اتعرفو و هو متمسك بيها و شايفها جميلة ( لان اى راجل بيحب بعنيه فى البداية و على الله الاقى راجل يناقض كلامى هيتضرب ) ... فلازم مبدئيًا يكون بيحب شكلها ميغرهاش انه ابيض و هى خمرية او غيره لا خالص بعض الرجال أذواقهم عجب فعلا و ممكن يكون شايفها جميلة فعلا !!*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ما علشان كده انا بقول ياشقاوة المشكلة انه جواز صالونات فهى مش هتقدر تعرف او تتأكد هو بيحبها فعلا ولا اتعمى ولا ايه بالظبط ؟؟؟؟؟
بس على العموم زى ما انتى قولتى beauty is in the eye of the beholder الجمال نسبى وممكن يكون هو فعلا شايفها جميلة جدا ومجنون بيها كمان غيرو ممكن يشوفها وحشة اوى 
( مع انى مش بقتنع ان فيه حد وحش اوى سواء ولد او بنت كل شخص ليه جماله )


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*انجل وشقاوه هي تبغيه حييل بدليل انها محتفظه بصورته وسارقتها من تلفون اخته ا بس تدرون المشكله مو فيه بس في اهله الحلوين وزوجات اخوانه تقول حلوين تمشي وتوهجس في جمالهن هي نقطتها ماتبغي تكون شاذه من بينهم ,انا متفق معاكن الرجال ما يملي عينه غير تراب اخذ وحده شينه او جميله مافي شئ يرضيهم*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههه طيب ياهيفاء تقتل باقى عيلته وتخلص منهم 
لا بجد لو هى معجبة بيه ومتأكدة انه معجب بيها يعنى تتكلم معاه وتتعرف عليه اكتر من مرة ( مش عارفه التقاليد عندكم ايه ) بس تحاول تتعرف عليه ولو مقتنعة بيه ومتأكدة انه بجد انسان كويس 
تجوزو غصب عن عين كل عيلته ههههههه تتجوزو ومش يهمها كلام الناس 
الناس كده كده اصلا هتتكلم فليه هى تعطل سعادتها علشان كلامهم ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش اعتراضى على انها تبغيه اعتراضى على هو شافها كويس ولالا ؟؟ عشان مش يبقاله حجة بعد كدة انه مخدش باله منها كويس بس كدة ... لكن لو هى تبغيه و هو يبغيها يبقى تخاف من ايه ؟ لو هو مش معجب باخلاقها و أصلها و نسبها مش هيختارها زوجة تشيل اسمه و ينجب منها .. و طبيعى فى كل العالم الجمال طبقات عادى اما يكون فيه بنات تانية فى العيلة جميلة و افترضنا انها اتجوزت واحد عادى و بعدها اخو جوزها اتجوز واحدة احلى منها هيكون ايه الوضع ؟ لازم تثق فى نفسها اكتر من كدة .. الثقة فى حد ذاتها بتدى جمال داخلى اكتر بكتير من واحدة حلوة و مش حاسة بجمالها *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*ماهو رايي من رايج يا انجل قلت لها كذا بالظبط بس ايش تسوين في بنات اللي ماعندهم ثقه في انفسهم قلت لها دام هو راضي وشكلك عجبه خلاص وش عليج من اهله وزوجات اخوانه بس انجل انا مستغربه ليه دايما البنات اللي مو حلوات كثير يجيهم خطاب حلوين؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*شقاوه مجتمعناصح  محافظ لكن في مساحه يتعرفون فيه مع بعض وعادي يشوفون بعض اكثر من مره قبل كتب الكتابزز الولد يبيغيها هي اللي ثقتها زيرو
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*خلاص يا هيفا .. اتكلى على الله انتى و خوديه و انتى زى القمر و واثقة فى نفسك يبقى انتى اولى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*تعالي ابوسج ماتعرفيني شو كثر احبج يا شقاوه دايما كذا
 رافعه معنوياتي 
انا مشكلتي مو قاعده في الامارات على طول لو اني قاعده كان ما تقدم لها من الاول ههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ياللى هون سالخير على احلى بنات يلا بقا افتحولنا موضوع نرغى فيه بدل النوم ده ​


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*
أعتذر لمقاطعة موضوعك يا هيفاء
بس عايز أسأل بخصوص المشاركة دي:

*​


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> أنآ مش فآهمة أنتو ليهـ حصرتو كون آلمجتمع ذكورى فدآ علشآن آلمرأهـ مآدخلتش كل آلمجآلآت
> ...




> أن آلبنت تكون *تحت تصرف* أهلهآ وفيمآ بعد زوجهآ *كأنهآ لآ تملكـ عقل* .. وحتى لمآ بتعدى سن آلرشد


*
يعني آيه تحت تصرف ؟؟؟ كأنك بتتكلمي عن عروسة لعبة !!
هل معنى كدة ان الخوف من الأهل على البنت والاهتمام أو الغيرة (الناتجة عن حب) من الزوج تبقى تحكم وسيطرة ذكورية وعدم تحضر من وجهة نظرك ؟؟ 

*


> أن آلبنت تتربى من صغرهآ *كأنهآ آلهـ مبرمجة علشآن تتزوج وتعجب سيآدة آلعريس*


*
ممكن توضحي أكتر ؟؟؟

*


> أن آلبنت *علشآن تمشى فى آلشآرع محتآجة بآدى جآرد فى أيدهآ من آللى بتتعرضلهـ*


*
يعني معنى كدة ان مفيش حالات اعتداء (مش شرط جنسي ممكن سرقة) موجودة في الغرب ؟؟؟

هتقوليلي مش بالصورة اللي في مجتمعنا عشان احنا مجتمع منغلق أو مكبوت والمرأة فيه غير متاحة

معاكي بس ده ميمنعش ان عقلية المجرم أو الخارج على القانون هي هي سواء في الغرب أو الشرق بل على العكس ده ممكن تكون أكثر بشاعة ؟

*


> آن آلبنت *تتعآمل على أنهآ كآئن درجة تآنية* بجآنب آلرجل


*
طالما ان البنت أو الست حاطه في دماغها الفكرة دي يبقى أي تصرف من الراجل هتفسره على هذا الأساس


*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*سيكرت وينك جرجس شرشحك هههههه.. *


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *سيكرت وينك جرجس شرشحك هههههه.. *


*
شوفي هي لا شرشحة ولا توريطة ولا يحزنون

هو كل واحد أو واحدة وليه قناعاته الخاصة بيه ومش هيغيرها لأنها مش عيب ولا حرام ولكن دي حاجات تحتمل الصح وتحتمل الخطأ

هي المشكلة كلها في الألفاظ اللي الواحد شايفها متحاملة على الراجل الشرقي بصفة عامة مثل سيطرة ذكورية أو عدم تحضر

طيوبة أنتي يا هيفا هههههه

*​


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*من تلك المصطبة اهدى كل بنات حواء رسالة 
مش معنى ان ولد يقولك انك كنتى غلطانه  ان القيامه قامت وانه مينفعش يتقالك كدة وبلا بلا بلا 
والمصحف كل البشر بيغلطوا 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*وانت اطيب مني مع اني فاهمه وش قصدك هههههه

افتحو موضوع ليه كده بس  دايما لما ادخل انا البنات يختفون هو انا شيطان؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وانت اطيب مني مع اني فاهمه وش قصدك هههههه
> 
> افتحو موضوع ليه كده بس  دايما لما ادخل انا البنات يختفون هو انا شيطان؟*


لا يا قمر متقوليش كدا انتى قمر انا موجودة اهو ايدى على ايدك افتحلنا موضوع بقا ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

روز وش سالفتك تطلبين مني افتح موضوع وانتي ليه ما تفتحيش انا طلبت منك الاول


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> روز وش سالفتك تطلبين مني افتح موضوع وانتي ليه ما تفتحيش انا طلبت منك الاول


هههههههه من عيونى اصبرى بقا لما افكر فى موضوع حلو نتكلم فيه ​


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وانت اطيب مني مع اني فاهمه وش قصدك هههههه
> 
> افتحو موضوع ليه كده بس  دايما لما ادخل انا البنات يختفون هو انا شيطان؟*


*
يعني آيه وش ؟؟؟؟

ههههههه

منورة يا هيفا

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

يلا عاوزة اسالكم سؤال بيلح عليا 
اتغير مفهوم الحب عند كتير من الناس دلوقتي وخصوصا الشباب والبنات 
زمان  كان الرجل هو المطالب أنوا يقول بحبك وهو المطالب أنوا يعبر عن مشاعره لكن  الست لأ , عيب انها تقول بحبك ,وعيب انها تعبر عن مشاعرها وعيب وعيب وعيب  حتي مع جوزها ,لكن دلوقتي الأمور اتغيرت والتفكير اتغير 
والمشاعر  اتطورت وبقا للبنت كلمة وبقت تقدر تعبر عن مشاعرها وتكلم وتحب وتتحب ..أنا  بسال عشان البنات بتقول "انا بحب فلان ومش عارفه اقوله ازاي ,هو مش حاسس  بيا ,وانا خايفا أقوله يفهمني غلط "وكلام كتير من النوعية دي ,سؤالي أنتوا  شايفين أن دة صح ون من حقها تعبر عن مشاعرها للشخص اللي هي حبيته وهو  ميعرفش انوا بيحبها ولأ لأ؟ ولا دة ممكن تخليه يفهمها غلط ويبص لها نظرة مش  كويسة ؟ ولا يطلع انسان متفهم ويقدر مشاعرها دي ؟ ولا يطلع انسان ندل  ويستغل دة ؟
أسئلة كتير وأجوبة أكتر .. يا ترى انتوا شايفيين ده ازاى ؟​


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

> سؤالي  أنتوا  شايفين أن دة صح ون من حقها تعبر عن مشاعرها للشخص اللي هي حبيته  وهو  ميعرفش انوا بيحبها ولأ لأ؟ ولا دة ممكن تخليه يفهمها غلط ويبص لها  نظرة مش  كويسة ؟ ولا يطلع انسان متفهم ويقدر مشاعرها دي ؟ ولا يطلع انسان  ندل  ويستغل دة ؟
> أسئلة كتير وأجوبة أكتر .. يا ترى انتوا شايفيين ده ازاى ؟


*
ممكن أجاوب ؟؟*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ممكن أجاوب ؟؟*
> ​


طبعا اتفضل ياريت ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*وش يعني ايش  بنختصرها وبنشيل الالف والياء

روز ايوه كذا مخمخي معانا والله خوش  يعني موضوع كويس جزاك الله خيرا

انا بصراحه كبنت من مجتمع محافظ صعبه ابادره واقول له معجبه فيك او احبك ولكن يمكن لفت نظره ان مهتمه فيه والرجل مو غبي يفهمها وهي طايره لو كنت على باله حجيجي لي .. ولو مش عاوز مش حيجيي
بلاش الاحراجات بقى وما تنسيش نحن من جنس حساس اقل كلمه تجرحنا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وش يعني ايش  بنختصرها وبنشيل الالف والياء
> 
> روز ايوه كذا مخمخي معانا والله خوش  يعني موضوع كويس جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ...


معاكى حبيبتى ان الرجل ذكى وبيفهمها وهى طايرة لكن 
نفترض انه مش واخد باله منك خالص هتتصرفى ازاى ساعتها وانتى معجبة بيه وبتحبيه ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو مش اخذ باله يبقى انا مش في باله *


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

> سؤالي  أنتوا  شايفين أن دة صح ون من حقها تعبر عن مشاعرها للشخص اللي هي حبيته  وهو  ميعرفش انوا بيحبها ولأ لأ؟ ولا دة ممكن تخليه يفهمها غلط ويبص لها  نظرة مش  كويسة ؟ ولا يطلع انسان متفهم ويقدر مشاعرها دي ؟ ولا يطلع انسان  ندل  ويستغل دة ؟
> أسئلة كتير وأجوبة أكتر .. يا ترى انتوا شايفيين ده ازاى ؟



*رأيي أنا انها من حقها تعبر عن مشاعرها وحتى لو في مجتمع محافظ فهي ممكن تبينله اهتمامها بيه

ومش شرط هي هتكون بنت مش عندها خبرة عشان هو يستغل ده

البنات دلوقتي مش بالسذاجة دي ولو غلطت معاه فهي بتكون عايزة تورطه عشان تتجوزه

لكن السؤال الحقيقي بقى - من وجهة نظري - هل هي بتبادر عشان فعلاااا بتحبه وعايزه تسعده ؟؟
ولا هي بتعمل كدة عشان تصطاد عريس عشان القطر ميفوتهاش وتعنس ؟؟ 
ولا هي شخصية قيادية وقوية عشان كدة هي بتحب تبادر عشان تحس بالقيادة والسيطرة ؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *رأيي أنا انها من حقها تعبر عن مشاعرها وحتى لو في مجتمع محافظ فهي ممكن تبينله اهتمامها بيه
> 
> ومش شرط هي هتكون بنت مش عندها خبرة عشان هو يستغل ده
> 
> ...


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد* لانها بتحبه فهى عاوزة تعبرعن حبها بس مش عارفة ازاى لانها حاسة انها ملهاش الحق تعمل ده واختلف معاك فى الراى انها ممكن تعمل كدا علشان تصطاد عريس او هى شخصية قيادية لا البنت *دايما* شايفة انها اى حاجة بتعملها انها مش من حقها تعملها ودى حقيقة لان مجتمعنا مبيهاش الحق ده انها تعمل اى حاجة هى نفسها تعملها ​



*
حتى لو مجتمعنا كدة فدا لا يمنع ان في بنات بتكون اما مدفوعة من نفسها أو من أهلها (في المجتمع الذي لا يسمح ده) بأنها تلحق تصطاد عريس وفي ستات شخصياتها قيادية تحب تمسك بزمام الأمور وده واااقع

على العموم الاختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضية

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا انا منكرش ومقدرش اقول ان كل البنات زى بعضها لكن ده ميخلناش ننسى البنت 
اللى  اللى بتتصرف على اساس انها بتحب ونفسها تعبر عن حبها بس مش اكتر​


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش بنات عبيطة 
اللى عاوزه توصل حبها مش لازم تروح تقوله ازيك عاوزه اقولك حاجة مخبياها بحبك 
ممكن بالاهتمام والتعامل السبشيل يوصله الغرض
وممكن يطلع حمار واى واحدة تهتم بيه يفتكرها بتحبه  وينجرح بعد كدة
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه طب اديكى قولتى العيب فيهم بقا ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*والله ياجرجس الكلام هنا يبقى نظري الله اعلم وش يغير الاعجاب او الحب في الانسان ولكن ما اظن ان عندي الجراءه على الكلام ده تحت اي حاله من الاحوال اللي ذكرتها .. واذا حبكت وحبيناه زياده عن لزوم ادز له مسج واكتب له اسمي يمكن يعبرني ولو ما عبرني بعد التضحيه العظيمه دي حروح عند اقرب جسر في ابوظبي والباقي عارفينه*


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله ياجرجس الكلام هنا يبقى نظري الله اعلم وش يغير الاعجاب او الحب في الانسان ولكن ما اظن ان عندي الجراءه على الكلام ده تحت اي حاله من الاحوال اللي ذكرتها .. واذا حبكت وحبيناه زياده عن لزوم ادز له مسج واكتب له اسمي يمكن يعبرني ولو ما عبرني بعد التضحيه العظيمه دي حروح عند اقرب جسر في ابوظبي والباقي عارفينه*


*
مينفعش تتكلمي بلسان غيرك لأن مفيش بنت زي التانية

تضحية عظيمة ؟!!
فكرتيني يا هيفا بواحد زميلنا أيام الجامعة لما جه يعبر عن حبه لزميلة لينا في مسج على الموبايل

على طول زميلتنا العزيزة دي ورتها لكل الشلة ومعظم الدفعة عرفت بالموضوع وعينك ماتشوف الا النور بعد كدة الشاب ده أخلاقه اتغيرت تماماااا بعد فترة من الحزن اللي كان عايش فيه

*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> مينفعش تتكلمي بلسان غيرك لأن مفيش بنت زي التانية
> 
> تضحية عظيمة ؟!!
> ...


*طبعا شوفت بقى انى احنامظلومين ازاى
والبنات غدارة ازاى وبكل جراء
بس من الناحيةالتانية فضحت نفسها
*​


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

> *بس من الناحيةالتانية فضحت نفسها
> *​


*
لا دي كانت عايزة تبين للدفعة انها مرغوبة عشان يقولوا عليها ان فلان وفلان وعلان بيحبوها وهي سعيدة بكدة

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*ماهو انا بتكلم عن نفسي فقط ما اتكلم عن باقي البنات لان فعلا مو كل البنات سواء.. الاحوال اقصد بها لما تقول هل تبادر البنت بسبب قوة شخيصتها او حبها زائد .. الرجال مش زي البنات اذا رجل عنده نخوه وشهامه ورجوله لايمكن يفضح بنت حبته اما اذا طلع نذل هذه مصيبه*


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> لا دي كانت عايزة تبين للدفعة انها مرغوبة عشان يقولوا عليها ان فلان وفلان وعلان بيحبوها وهي سعيدة بكدة
> 
> *​


من النوع
دا بتبقى بنات مش محترمة
ولو هى محترمة
كانت انكسفت
ورحت للواد اللى
بعتلها رسالةواتفهمت
معاة سؤ
بالموافق على مضمون الرسالة
او الابتعاد
بدل تبهدل الواد كدا
بس بجد بجد
دول غدرين بسهولةيا بابا
انااعرف صديقى
كان بيحب بنت
لمدة  3 سنوات
وراح اتقدملها عريس
عريس غنى فلوس طبعا
راحت لصديقى قالقتو
سورى يا بيبى جالى عريس
وسابتو يتعذب
كم هى البنات غدارة
اوووووووووووى
وعلى راى شقاوة قلم
البنات بتعرف تسيطر 
على الرجالة بسهولة
فى موضوع عريس متقدم
لى صحبتك


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

> دا بتبقى بنات مش محترمة


*
الله أعلم مقدرش أقول عليها مش محترمة لأن كان في جوانب كتير في شخصيتها كويسة

بس طبعا هي مكانتش بسيطة التفكير يعني

ممكن نقول ان هي في السن الصغير ده كانت عايزة تحس انها مرغوبة أمام زميلاتها لأنهن بيغيروا من بعضهن وعايزين يحبوا ويتحبوا ويفركشوا أو ينفضوا !!!

النوع اللي أنت اتكلمت عليها دي شخصية وصولية مصلحجية وكويس ان ربنا رحمه منها

*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> الله أعلم مقدرش أقول عليها مش محترمة لأن كان في جوانب كتير في شخصيتها كويسة
> 
> بس طبعا هي مكانتش بسيطة التفكير يعني
> ...


شوفت بقى انا بتكلم عن النقطةدى
بالاخص


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مش عارفه اناااااااااااااام شاربة قهوة وشاى وبيبسى هنام ازاى طيب ؟:smile02

دخلت لقيتكو لسه بترغو ؟ والرجالة لسه محتلين المصطبة؟ld: يابوليس


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اتفصل شوف مين بيقول اية علينا
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا مش عارفه اناااااااااااااام شاربة قهوة وشاى وبيبسى هنام ازاى طيب ؟:smile02
> 
> دخلت لقيتكو لسه بترغو ؟ والرجالة لسه محتلين المصطبة؟ld: يابوليس


يا انجيل المصطبة خالية من البنات فالرجالة قاموا بالواجب وقالوا يجوبوا ​


----------



## girgis2 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا مش عارفه اناااااااااااااام شاربة قهوة وشاى وبيبسى هنام ازاى طيب ؟:smile02
> 
> دخلت لقيتكو لسه بترغو ؟ والرجالة لسه محتلين المصطبة؟ld: يابوليس


*
أصلي بصراحة لقينا مصطبتنا بقت دمها تقيل

فقولنا نقتح المصطبتين على بعض

آيه رأيك ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اناموافق يا اخ جرجس
واللة الموافق والمستعان


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

استنوا يا جماعة لما نشوف راى بقيت البنات ههههههه مش يمكن مش يوفقوا​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*موافقه.. ما اوافقش ليه؟ هي كانت مصطبة ابويه.. المكان يوسع الجميع والجميع مرحب بهم وان ماتشيلكم الارض نشيلكم بعيونا .. اهم شئ نيفين توافق*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ينهار رغى!! انتو قاعدين رغى طول الليل لحد 7 الصبح-- يخبر ....
 بنااااات كدا وشكم يبوظ و بشرتكم  تتعب و تحت عيونكم يغماء-- بطلو سهر--
شعقوله كدا!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ينهار رغى!! انتو قاعدين رغى طول الليل لحد 7 الصبح-- يخبر ....
> بنااااات كدا وشكم يبوظ و بشرتكم  تتعب و تحت عيونكم يغماء-- بطلو سهر--
> شعقوله كدا!!



*مش كلهم عايشين فى مصر ....فيه منهم بيتكلم من أمريكا *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش كلهم عايشين فى مصر ....فيه منهم بيتكلم من أمريكا *


 :lightbulb:
 نورتى المحكمه 
 صباح الخير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :lightbulb:
> نورتى المحكمه
> صباح الخير



*صباح الورد*


----------



## oesi no (5 سبتمبر 2012)

صباح الاستفزاز


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

استفزاز فعلا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

سمير انا قلت موافقه على مشاركتكم معنا هنا.. مش تفتح مصطبه جديده.. ونحن ناقصين مصاطب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> استفزاز فعلا



*صباحك سكر :t25:*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سمير انا قلت موافقه على مشاركتكم معنا هنا.. مش تفتح مصطبه جديده.. ونحن ناقصين مصاطب



*ولا يهمنا ولا هتفرق يا هيوف ... لاتزال المصطبة البناتى ليها رونقها :smile02*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ايش السالفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:close_tem


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

زهقت النور كان مقطوع كتييييير و اول ما قررت امشى  النور جه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايش السالفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:close_tem



*هيوف بتقولها وش السالفة .. عالم ربنا حاسة انى لو قريت منها مشاركتين تانى بالوضع دة هتنسينى العربى :smile02 
اقترحى انتى يا نونو :08:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> زهقت النور كان مقطوع كتييييير و اول ما قررت امشى  النور جه



*معلش معلش 
ادخلى من البلاك بيرى و احنا هنستحمل :smile02*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ما انا كنت منه علشان كدا كنت ساكتا هههههههههههههه
 او كنت بقول كلمتين بس

 هروح بقا قبل ما انام هنا-- هبقا اخش فووووون اتفرج   فىىىى صمت ههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة نبقى نتكلم هندى احسن :smile02

ممممم مش عارفه اقترح اقترح , اقترحى يابنت يا انجل اقترحى يابت انجل 
تيب قولولى يابنات تعملى ايه لو انتى ( ربنا يفك عقدتك كده ) :smile02 اتجوزتى وجيتو فى يوم من الايام اتخانقتو خناقة جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااا وراح هو اتعصب عليكى وضربك 
تعملى ايه ؟ 
علما انو اول مرة يعملها , الحاجة التانية وهو جه واعتذر بس قالك غصب عنى انتى اللى عصبتينى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا الاحتمال مش وارد عندى أصلا .. الراجل اللى يمد ايده على بنت ينتقص من رجولته أيًا كانت الاسباب .. و ان الراجل يوصل لمرحلة انه يفكر أصلا انه يرفع ايده على مراته بيبقى الغلط من الطرفين .. هى مش حكيمة انها تمتص غضبه و تناقشه بهدوء و مش تستفزه للدرجة اللى تخليه يمد ايده عليها فيها .. ماهو مش معقول هى هادية و طيبة و ملاك و هو المجنون بيلطش و خلاص .. و الغلط منه انه حتى لو هى مستفزة و عايزة القتل المفروض انه يتحكم فى نفسه عن كدة .. 
فى عيلتنا مفيش الهمجية و الضرب ولا اتربيت على كدة فبأذن ربنا اللى هختاره هيكون عاقل ميعملش كدة و انا اكيد مش هستفزه للدرجة دى نهائى طبعا  *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

كلامك مظبوط ياشقاوة وانا متفقة معاه بس لو حصل هتعملى ايه ؟ هتتصرفى ازاى ؟ 
يعنى مثلا هتسيبى البيت فترة ؟ هتفضلى فى البيت وتخاصميه ؟ ولا هتسامحيه على طول ؟


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو اكيد هبقى عصبته .... زى ما قالت شقاوه مش معقوله 
ابقى ملاك وطيوبه وبحتويه وييجى يضربنى كدة ...!!

شخصياً بيستفزنى ان راجل يمد ايده على مراته
بس لو حصلتلى .... هحاول امتص غضبى ومش هسيب البيت ... عشان مدخلش طرف تالت فى الموضوع ... هكتفى بالصمت يوم او اتنين ... مع اعلان حالة اضراب عام عن كل شئ بما فيه "صباح الخير"

بعد يوم او اتنين ... "ولانى مش مرتبطه بمريض نفسى " هيشعر بغلطته وييجى يعتذر .. ساعتها هقبل اعتذاره "لانى مش هعلقله المشنقه" ولكن ... هوضحله خطأه واحط نقط على الحروف .... واخد منه وعد ان التجاوز دة مش هيتكرر .. ولو اتكرر هتخذ رد فعل قوى .....!!!

والدنيا تمر .... انما انى اثور او اضربه زى ما ضربنى او اسيب البيت والاهل يتدخلوا .... كل دة تكبير للأمور وفضايح ملهاش لزوم ... البيت ومشاكله واسراره متخرجش ....لاى مخلوق .... دة بيتنا ومشاكلنا نحلها بأى اسلوب جوه البيت .... مش بره البيت

ومفيش مانع من اننا نروح لكاونسلر متخصص ... يعالج المشكله ... انما الاهل مش بحبهم يتدخلوا فى المشاكل

وبعدين انشاء الله عريسى هيبقى محترم ... مش هيبقى بطيخه ... فا قليل الاحتمال انى اتعرض للموقف دة !!*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

انا معاكى ياوايت مسألة انك تسيبى البيت وتدخلى طرف تالت ديه هتكبر المشاكل ومش هتحلها 
المكشلة هى مشكلة الزوجين مع بعض وهما يحلوها 
بس انا مش متفقة معاكى فى نقطة انك اكيد عصبتيه انا اعرف رجالة عملت كده من غير سبب لمجرد انه هو كان متعصب ومخنوق من حاجة تانية خالص ومجرد ما شافها قدامه راح عمل كده من غير اى سبب 
ثانيا كمان الضرب مش وسيلة فى كل الاحوال طيب ماهو ممكن بردو يعصبك ويستفزك هل ده مبرر انك تروحى تضربيه ؟ وليه الستات مش بيضربو اجوازهم بأى  حاجة فى ايديهم لما اجوازهم بيعصبوهم ؟

وانا كمان معاكى فى نقطة الاضراب العام ديه مش لحاجة قد ماهو لازم يعرف ان الموقف اللى حصل مش سهل ويعدى بسهولة علشان مش يكررها تانى فى المستقبل 

بس مفيش حد فيكو اتكلم عن الجرح النفسى اللى سببو الموقف ده هل تقدرى تتخطيه لما يعتذر ؟ ولا هتفضلى فاكراه على طول ؟


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رجالة عملت كده من غير سبب


 *هل من الطبيعى ان شخص يضرب شخص من غير سبب ... مش طبيعى .. اذا اللى هيعمل كدة انسان مش طبيعى ... واحنا متفقين اننا مش هنربط بمرضى نفسيين احنا هنرتبط بناس طبيعيه .... *
*انما الزوجه اللى اتجوزت "بطيخه" وطلعت مريضه .... تتحمل مسئولية اختيارها ... محدش قالها تختار بطيخ !!!*​



> بس مفيش حد فيكو اتكلم عن الجرح النفسى اللى سببو الموقف ده هل تقدرى تتخطيه لما يعتذر ؟ ولا هتفضلى فاكراه على طول ؟


*الجرح هيبقى نسبى .. بالنسبالى هيبقى عميق اوى لانى شخصيه حطه كرامتها على رف عالى ... وانه يضربنى دى كارثه !!*

*ولكن الصح ... انه بعد ما يعتذر ... وهى تسامحه .. تطلب منه يديها فرصه انها تتجاوز الجرح دة ... وتعالج نفسها وهو بشطارته يساعدها على العلاج والتجاوز ... عشان يرجعوا يستأنفوا حياتهم بشكل سليم من غير "كلاكيع"*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ما هو البطيخ كتير فى السوق ياوايت :smile02

انا كمان بالنسبالى الجرح هيكون عميق جدا لان انا اصلا عمر ما حد ضربنى قبل كده حتى باباوماما عمرهم ماضربونى 

وزى ما انتى بتقولى الجرح هياخد وقته علشان اتخطاه ولازم هو يساعدنى


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما هو البطيخ كتير فى السوق ياوايت :smile02


*
ماهى دى المشكله 
فى بنات عايزه تتجوز بطيخ ... وفى بنات عايزه تتجوز بنى ادم 
وهنا الفرق !!*



> انا كمان بالنسبالى الجرح هيكون عميق جدا لان انا اصلا عمر ما حد ضربنى قبل كده حتى باباب وماما عمرهم ماضربونى


*نفس الوضع ... عشان كدة مش متخيله انى ممكن اتضرب*
*وبتضايق اوى من مجرد التفكير فى الموضوع دة :vava:*

*بقول رغم كل اللى هحاول اعمله ربنا يستر واعرف امتص غضبى و مضربوش :smile02** ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بس صدقينى بغض النظر عن البطيخ الكتير فيه رجالة بردو كويسين مش مرضى يعنى وعملو التصرف ده بحجة الضغط النفسى وانه مش كان فى وعيه وكده :08:

هههههههه مش عارفه الواحد ممكن يعمل ايه لان رد الفعل الطبيعى لما حد يضربك هو الصدمة والذهول الاول وممكن بعد ده تردى الضرب تانى 
ربنا يستر عليه :nunu0000:


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بس صدقينى بغض النظر عن البطيخ الكتير فيه رجالة بردو كويسين مش مرضى يعنى وعملو التصرف ده بحجة الضغط النفسى وانه مش كان فى وعيه وكده :08:


 *ماهو دة سبب .. احياناً بتبقى مضغوطه او فى مشكله وصلتك ... اول حد يكلمك تتخانقى معاه :smile02 !!! *
*بتعتذرى بعد كدة وتبررى ... بس اللى حصل حصل .... *:vava:

*ممكن يكون الطرف التانى مضغوط وفى مشكله بيحاول يمنعها وتيجى زوجته تتناقش معاه على المصاريف .... من غير ما تشعر انه تعبان ومحتاج راحه .... فا بتضغط على اعصابه اكتر وبيخرج منه رد فعل مش صح ... بس النوع دة بيعتذر علطول لانه بيكون عارف ان مش ذنبها ..... وبيعرف غلطه ..*

*انما فى رجاله فعلاً مريضه بتضرب وخلاص ... دول حلال فيهم القتل :gun:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههه حلال فيهم القتل ؟ 
بقيتى نازية ياوايت :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أعتذر لمقاطعة موضوعك يا هيفاء
> بس عايز أسأل بخصوص المشاركة دي:
> 
> ...


*فيهـ شعرة رفيعة بين آلسيطرة وآلخوف*
وشعرة أرفع بين آلنصيحة وآلتدخل
توجيهـ آلأهل لبنتهم شئ ضرورى طبعاً ومن أسآسيآت آلتربية
وخوف آلزوج على زوجتهـ آلممزوج بآلمحبة وآلأقنآع بردو مطلوب
لكن آللى مآينفعش أنهـ يتحول لسيطرة كآملهـ وتحكم فى قرآرآتهآ .. آلبنت زى آلشآب آلأتنين عندهم عقل يحكموآ بيهـ على قرآرآتهم
خصوصاُ للبنت آلرآشدة 


*وعن تربية آلبنت وتشكيلهآ لتصلح زوجة مستقبلية*
تتجمل ولآ تتعلم تفآصيل فى آلبيت أوتدرس حتى مجآل مميز علشآن تلفت نظر آلعرسآن
خطأ كبير فى آلتربية
وهوآلسبب فى نظرة آلنآس لتأخر سن آلزوآج وكأن قيمة آلبنت تكمن فى صلآحيتهآ للزوآج 
مفروض تتربى علشآن تكون أنسآنة صآلحة .. وقتهآ بديهى هتكون زوجة صآلحة


*أمآ بآلنسبة لآخر فقرتين*
فـ كلآمنآ كآن بيستهدف رصد ظآهرة مجتمعية
ولمآ تحآول تحكم على فكر مجتمع بيكون مؤشركـ هو آلأغلبية
وبعيداً عن إن آلمجتمعآت آلغربية فيهآ آلأعتدآءآت دى أقل
هنآكـ آللى بيتجآوز بيتحآكم
هنآ بيتوجد لهـ ألف مبرر دآ لو مآجبوش آلخطأ على آلبنت أصلاً

وأرجع وأقولكـ *بنتكلم على أغلبية مش آلكل*
ولو لآحظت بدآية آلموضوع هتعرف أننآ قولنآ أن آلسبب فى دآ فكر مجتمع بأكملهـ
مش آلرجل بس 


​


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *سيكرت وينك جرجس شرشحك هههههه.. *



هههههههـ
*هيوف شكلكـ عآيزة تشوفى دم **
*
عآدى أستآذ جرجس يستفسر برآحتهـ
وأحنآ نجآوب عليهـ مآعندنآش حآجة نخآف منهآ .. كله بآلدلآئل وآلسيديهآت :smile02



*,.*

*وسورى يآ بنآت أنى قطعت آلموضوع

*هرجع أرد عليكـِ آنجل دآ لو لآقيت حآجة بعد كلآمكم هههههـ* ^_^
*


*.،*

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

من موقعى هذآ فأنآ *أؤيد وآيت فى كل رأيهآ تقريباً*
مآعدآ موضوع آلنآزية دهـ ههههههـ


أنآ ممكن أبقى أجرهآ تقتلهولى :smile02



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> من موقعى هذآ فأنآ *أؤيد وآيت فى كل رأيهآ تقريباً*
> مآعدآ موضوع آلنآزية دهـ ههههههـ
> ...



هههههههه تبقى نازية بردو :smile02


----------



## white.angel (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه حلال فيهم القتل ؟
> بقيتى نازية ياوايت :smile02



:36_22_25::36_22_25::36_22_25:


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه تبقى نازية بردو :smile02



هههههـ لآ طآلمآ مُحرضة بس يبقى متهيألى يجوز ..* 
وآلله أعلم **:smile02*



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ لآ طآلمآ مُحرضة بس يبقى متهيألى يجوز ..*
> وآلله أعلم **:smile02*
> 
> 
> ...




هههههه مرحبا بكم فى الحزب النازى :smile02


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلمت المعلم حمودة بتاع ( شادر البطيخ ) ...ووصيته على بطيختين شيليان من النوع المُعتبر ...لأتنين حبايبى *
*والبطيخ أنواع وأرض ...يعنى مش كل أرض بتطرح بطيخ ينفع يتاكل*
*الشاطر هو اللى بيعرف ينقى ...*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود انا مش فاهمه ولا كلمة من اللى انت كاتبها :smile02
يعنى ايه بطيخ شيليان ده ؟ ويعنى ايه باقى الكلام ؟
القدرات اللغوية عندنا عالية جدا اعذرنى :smile02


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود انا مش فاهمه ولا كلمة من اللى انت كاتبها :smile02
> يعنى ايه بطيخ شيليان ده ؟ ويعنى ايه باقى الكلام ؟
> القدرات اللغوية عندنا عالية جدا اعذرنى :smile02


*أقولك حاضر :*
*أنا كان من رأييى أن الجواز دة زى البطيخة *
*خلاص كدة ؟؟*
*مسكتنى وايت عليها ورفضت الفكرة قلباً وقالباً*
*فصليت لربنا انه يوعدها بعريس ( ع السكين ) :smile02*
*من ساعتها بقى وهى ماسكها لى ...فجابت السيرة هنا*
*علشان عارفة انى هقراها ...يعنى بتنكشنى وخلاص * 
*البطيخ الشيليان هو أجود واغلى أنواع البطيخ بيحتاج الى أرض مخصوصة ( يعنى مش أى أرض تصلُح له )*
*وغير متوافر الا عند التجار الكبار*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرسى على التوضيح 
طيب وايت وفهمناها مين بقى التانية ؟ انت اصلك قولت اتنين حبايبى مين التانية ؟:08:

ويعنى ايه على السكين ديه بقى ؟:smile02

اول مرة اسمع عن البطيخ ده شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا الاحتمال مش وارد عندى أصلا .. الراجل اللى يمد ايده على بنت ينتقص من رجولته أيًا كانت الاسباب .. و ان الراجل يوصل لمرحلة انه يفكر أصلا انه يرفع ايده على مراته بيبقى الغلط من الطرفين .. هى مش حكيمة انها تمتص غضبه و تناقشه بهدوء و مش تستفزه للدرجة اللى تخليه يمد ايده عليها فيها .. ماهو مش معقول هى هادية و طيبة و ملاك و هو المجنون بيلطش و خلاص .. و الغلط منه انه حتى لو هى مستفزة و عايزة القتل المفروض انه يتحكم فى نفسه عن كدة ..
> فى عيلتنا مفيش الهمجية و الضرب ولا اتربيت على كدة فبأذن ربنا اللى هختاره هيكون عاقل ميعملش كدة و انا اكيد مش هستفزه للدرجة دى نهائى طبعا  *





white.angel قال:


> *هو اكيد هبقى عصبته .... زى ما قالت شقاوه مش معقوله
> ابقى ملاك وطيوبه وبحتويه وييجى يضربنى كدة ...!!
> 
> شخصياً بيستفزنى ان راجل يمد ايده على مراته
> ...




*فيه حاجات لا بتكون هى السبب و لا حاجة

و لا هو مريض نفسيا و لا حاجة 

إنتوا لسة ما إتزوجتوا و مش فاهمين حاجة

و يبدوا إنكم رومانسيات زيادة عن اللزوم 

جبتولى شلل :nunu0000:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جبتولى شلل :nunu0000:*


*مش لوحدك .....:smile02:gy0000::smile02:gy0000:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو اكيد هبقى عصبته .... زى ما قالت شقاوه مش معقوله
> ابقى ملاك وطيوبه وبحتويه وييجى يضربنى كدة ...!!
> 
> وبعدين انشاء الله عريسى هيبقى محترم ... مش هيبقى بطيخه ... فا قليل الاحتمال انى اتعرض للموقف دة !!*​​[/COLOR]




*

البنات هن اللى يجيبوا العيب على الستات 

فلا ملامة عل الرجال إن ضربهن 

لأن معنى كلامك إنك إنتى مش معقول تكونى ملاك و طيوبة و هو يقوم يضربك

ما سامعتيش عن بلاوى من كدة ..........و إوعى تقولى مريض نفسيا 

مش كل اللى بيضرب مريض نفسيا 

لأن ديه عوائد و تقاليد

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ويعنى ايه على السكين ديه بقى ؟:smile02
> 
> اول مرة اسمع عن البطيخ ده شكرا على التوضيح


*أنتى من مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*



طيب وايت وفهمناها مين بقى التانية ؟ انت اصلك قولت اتنين حبايبى مين التانية ؟:08:

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعجبنى البراءة قوى ....:smile02*
*حد فتح سيرة البطيخ مع وايت غيرك ؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتى من مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *يعجبنى البراءة قوى ....:smile02*
> *حد فتح سيرة البطيخ مع وايت غيرك ؟؟؟*



انا من السودان :smile02

ايوة بس انا كنت برد على وايت ومليش دعوة بموضوع البطيخ لا ايدتها ولا اعترضت عليه لانى مش عارفه الموضوع اصلا 
ليه بقى الاذية ديه انك تروح توصيلى على بطيخ شللان ده ؟ :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> البنات هن اللى يجيبوا العيب على الستات
> 
> ...


مع أنى مش بقول أن ضربهـ يرجع ليهآ
مهمآ كآن آلسبب فدآ *مش يديلهـ مبرر*

بس من نآحية تآنية
مفيش أنسآن فى آلدنيآ بيلجأ للضرب ألآ لو أتربى فى بيئة أتعود فيهآ على دهـ
شآف مآمتهـ بتضرب ومن بعدهآ أختهـ
مش هقول مرض نفسى .. بس هى عيلة غير سوية

وهنآ بيجى دور آلبنت وقت آلخطوبة علشآن تعرف خلفيتهـ وأسلوب تربيتهـ
*آللى هيطبقهـ فيهآ بعد كدهـ *...*!*

* 
.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا من السودان :smile02
> [/QUOTE*] السودان الشجيج ؟؟*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

انت مؤذى ياعبود 
ليه بتكرهنى كل ده ؟ انا عملت ايه ؟
انا اتجوز واحد معصعص المنكبين ؟ اهئ اهئ اهئ :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مع أنى مش بقول أن ضربهـ يرجع ليهآ
> مهمآ كآن آلسبب فدآ *مش يديلهـ مبرر*
> 
> بس من نآحية تآنية
> ...



*بالعكس بأة ...........إيه رأيك 

أنا لى عم كان بيضرب مراته 

لكن إبنهم لما إتزوج بقى بيخاف على زوجته من الهواء الطائر

مع إنى كنت متوقعة كدة زيك 

إنه ح يرنها كل يوم علقة 

لكن اللى حصل هو العكس*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالعكس بأة ...........إيه رأيك
> 
> أنا لى عم كان بيضرب مراته
> 
> ...


مهو لكل قآعدة شوآذ
هو أكيد فيهـ عوآمل تآنى أثرت على شخصيتهـ

صحيح *مفيش شئ فى آلدنيآ ليهـ ضمآن مطلق*
لكن بردو لآزم نخلى بآلنآ من حآجآت غآلباً بتوصل لنتآيج سيئة
*

.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياجماعة أنتم مش فتحتم موضوع الضرب دة قبل كدة ؟؟*
*بتعيدوا الموال دة تانى لية ؟؟*
*فى بعض المناطق الشعبية ( الست ) بيبقى كيفها أنها تنضرب من راجلها*
*ومش مرض نفسى ولا حاجة ...بتبقى ثقافة شعبية ...*
*إرث شعبى ....*
*لو ماكلتش علقة كل أسبوع ماتبقاش متجوزة راجل ...*
*والنبى ماحد يتفلسف عليا ويقولى دة مرض أسمه السكس بلف ...:gy0000:*
*حلفتكوا بالغالى أهوه ....:smile02*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بالعكس بأة ...........إيه رأيك *
> 
> *أنا لى عم كان بيضرب مراته *
> 
> ...


 فعلا الاطفال من كتر ما بيحسو يمعانات مامتهم  بيخافو على زوجتهم-- بس فى نوع بتقلب مرض و يقول دى مش احسن من مامتى-- على حسب الارض و  البطيخ ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو ماكلتش علقة كل أسبوع ماتبقاش متجوزة راجل ...*
> *والنبى ماحد يتفلسف عليا ويقولى دة مرض أسمه السكس بلف ...:gy0000:*
> *حلفتكوا بالغالى أهوه ....:smile02*


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*قولى لهم يا حوبوا ...*
*دى عالم عايزة تتجوز بالشوكة والسكينة :smile02*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بس هى الفكرة يابنات انك لما تقولى اكيد انا عصبته علشان كده ضربنى ( مع ان مش دايما بيكون ده السبب ممكن تكون من غير اسباب اصلا ) ده معناه انك بتحطى مبررات لعملية الضرب 
والضرب بين الزوجين مش ليه اى مبرر مهما حصل وهو غلطة كبيرة فى حق الزوجة 
كلمة اصلها عصبتنى فضربتها ديه يقولها على بنته او ابنه اللى عمرهم 5 سنين لكن على مراته شريكة حياته ؟ nope 
لكن المشكلة ان اخطاء الرجل اول من يدافع عنها فى مجتمعنا هما الستات نفسهم :smile02
وبردو هسأل تانى اشمعنا الزوجة لما هو يعصبها او يستفرها مش بتروح تضربه وتقول اصل هو عصبنى ويبقى ده مبرر مقبول من الناس 
افتكر انها لو عملت كده الناس هتقوله اضربها زى ماضربتك ازاى تسيبها تهينك بالشكل ده ؟ ده انت الراجل


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياجماعة أنتم مش فتحتم موضوع الضرب دة قبل كدة ؟؟*
> *بتعيدوا الموال دة تانى لية ؟؟*
> *فى بعض المناطق الشعبية ( الست ) بيبقى كيفها أنها تنضرب من راجلها*
> *ومش مرض نفسى ولا حاجة ...بتبقى ثقافة شعبية ...*
> ...


مش أسمهـ سكس بلف
تبقى هى مآسوشية وهو سآدى ومآلنآش دعوة بيهم دول أصلاً 


يلآ هسكت علشآن آلحلفآن بس 

* 

.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود ما هما دول يبقو مرضى نفسيين شئت ام ابيت بردو :smile02
هى عندها ماسوشية ( استعذاب الالم ) وهو عنده سادية ( بيحب يألم من حوله ) والاتنين بيستمتعو بده 
خلاص ننكد عليهم ليه  لما هما مبسوطين كده ؟:smile02
انا مبسوط ده انا مرتاح كده :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بس هى الفكرة يابنات انك لما تقولى اكيد انا عصبته علشان كده ضربنى ( مع ان مش دايما بيكون ده السبب ممكن تكون من غير اسباب اصلا ) ده معناه انك بتحطى مبررات لعملية الضرب
> والضرب بين الزوجين مش ليه اى مبرر مهما حصل وهو غلطة كبيرة فى حق الزوجة
> كلمة اصلها عصبتنى فضربتها ديه يقولها على بنته او ابنه اللى عمرهم 5 سنين لكن على مراته شريكة حياته ؟ nope
> لكن المشكلة ان اخطاء الرجل اول من يدافع عنها فى مجتمعنا هما الستات نفسهم :smile02
> ...


فيهـ فرق بين آلسبب وآلمبرر
يعنى آلبنت تقول أنآ مش هعمل آلفعل X علشآن مآعصبهوش للدرجآدى أصلاً
لكن وقت مآ تعملهـ دآ بردو مآيديهوش آلحق يوصل للضرب

(* أحنآ بنتكلم تجنباً للمشكلة مش بندور على تبريرهآ* )

* 

.،*​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مش أسمهـ سكس بلف
> 
> *تبقى هى مآسوشية وهو سآدى* ومآلنآش دعوة بيهم دول أصلاً ​


* ايوة الأمراض المذكورة أعلاه دى بتبقى اثناء العلاقة الزوجية أو قبلها ...*
*كلامى عن الإرث والثقافة الشعبية ...والكلام دة موجود مالوش أى علاقة بأى أمراض *
*ملحوظة : السكس بلف دة اللى بيركب فى السخان عندكوا فى البيت عشان يطلع المية فى اتجاه واحد فقط *
*الكلام دة فى الشتا .....:smile02*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

انت بتقول مصطلحات غريبة ياعبود 
ايه السكس بلف ده كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile02


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بس هى الفكرة يابنات انك لما تقولى اكيد انا عصبته علشان كده ضربنى ( مع ان مش دايما بيكون ده السبب ممكن تكون من غير اسباب اصلا ) ده معناه انك بتحطى مبررات لعملية الضرب
> والضرب بين الزوجين مش ليه اى مبرر مهما حصل وهو غلطة كبيرة فى حق الزوجة
> كلمة اصلها عصبتنى فضربتها ديه يقولها على بنته او ابنه اللى عمرهم 5 سنين لكن على مراته شريكة حياته ؟ nope
> لكن المشكلة ان اخطاء الرجل اول من يدافع عنها فى مجتمعنا هما الستات نفسهم :smile02


*قولى لهم*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> وبردو هسأل تانى اشمعنا الزوجة لما هو يعصبها او يستفرها مش بتروح تضربه وتقول اصل هو عصبنى ويبقى ده مبرر مقبول من الناس
> افتكر انها لو عملت كده الناس هتقوله اضربها زى ماضربتك ازاى تسيبها تهينك بالشكل ده ؟ ده انت الراجل [/COLOR]



*هى بس مش قادرة تضربه 

أظن لو تقدر كانت ضربته

عاااااااااادى 

أنا أعرف واحدة كانت عايشة مع حماتها و كانت ( الحماة ) كل شوية تخلى إبنها يضرب زوجته 

و الزوجة ساكته 

بس مش عشان هى ضعيفة و لا حاجة ......لكن عشان هو متحامى فى أبوه و أمه 

المهم

سافر الزوج و الزوجة أمريكا

و اللى وصلنى من اخبار إنها هى اللى بترنه كل يوم علقة بالشبشب على وشه 

هههههههههههههههه 

حقيقى بجد مش خيال
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود ما هما دول يبقو مرضى نفسيين شئت ام ابيت بردو :smile02
> هى عندها ماسوشية ( استعذاب الالم ) وهو عنده سادية ( بيحب يألم من حوله ) والاتنين بيستمتعو بده
> خلاص ننكد عليهم ليه لما هما مبسوطين كده ؟:smile02
> انا مبسوط ده انا مرتاح كده :smile02


*مع أحترامى ليكى يا دوك *
*كلامى مش على مرضى نفسيين - كلامى عن الثقافات الشعبية المتوارثة  *
*دة غير الماشسشوية والأرانب بالموخية *
*والا على كدة كل الستات فى المناطق الشعبية مرضى *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه المشكلة لما كلهم يكونو مرضى نفسيين 
المرض النفسى ممكن يكون منتشر فى مناطق بحالها وشعوب بأكملها 
بس المشكلة انهم مستمرين فيه لانهم مش فاهمين ان ده مرض فبيتوارثو الفكر ده من غير ما يفكرو فيه 
بس كده :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * ايوة الأمراض المذكورة أعلاه دى بتبقى اثناء العلاقة الزوجية أو قبلها ...*
> *كلامى عن الإرث والثقافة الشعبية ...والكلام دة موجود مالوش أى علاقة بأى أمراض *
> *ملحوظة : السكس بلف دة اللى بيركب فى السخان عندكوا فى البيت عشان يطلع المية فى اتجاه واحد فقط *
> *الكلام دة فى الشتا .....:smile02*


تصدق لو كلآمكـ صح تبقى بتدينى أمل فى آلمستقبل
يعنى أحنآ عندنآ ستآت وكمآن فى منآطق شعبية وبيثوروآ على آلعآدآت

ومآتقوليش مش بيثوروآ كمآن .. أمآل قضآيآ آلطلآق آللى مآليهـ آلمحآكم دى أيهـ :vava:


وأفآدكم آلله على معلومآت آلسبآكة دى :smile02


* 
.،*​ 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> تصدق لو كلآمكـ صح تبقى بتدينى أمل فى آلمستقبل
> 
> يعنى أحنآ عندنآ ستآت وكمآن فى منآطق شعبية وبيثوروآ على آلعآدآت
> ومآتقوليش مش بيثوروآ كمآن .. أمآل قضآيآ آلطلآق آللى مآليهـ آلمحآكم دى أيهـ :vava:​


*مش كل قضايا الطلاق بيكون سببها الضرب*
*قضايا الطلاق فى الأصل ( قبل قانون الخُلع ) معظمه بيكون للهجر الزوجى ...الراجل طفش أو راح أتجوز عليها ورماها ..الخ *
*ومش كل الستات فى المناطق الشعبية اللى بتحب تنضرب*
*فويه ستات مثقفات برضه بتحب تتسفخ قلم ...*
*تستفزه لغاية ما تاخد قلم واحد بس ..( مش علقة يعنى )*
*بيبقى نفسها فيه *
*آه والله ...زى مايكون نفسها تاكل حاجة حلوة *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2012)

تتسفخ قلم!! 
 شكلك يا عبود نفسك تفش غلك فى الصنف كله ههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومش كل الستات فى المناطق الشعبية اللى بتحب تنضرب*
> *فويه ستات مثقفات برضه بتحب تتسفخ قلم ...*


معلشى بس ممكن سؤآل
مصدر كلآمكـ دآ أيهـ
يعنى ممكن سمعتهـ من رآجل بيتمنظر بأنهـ سى آلسيد وبيضرب آلمسكينة مرآته ( على أسآس أنهآ حآجة تستدعى آلفخر )

لأنهآ بجد مش دآخلة رآسى أبداً 


* 
.،*​ 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تتسفخ قلم!!
> شكلك يا عبود نفسك تفش غلك فى الصنف كله ههههههههههههههه


*شكلك محضر خير ياحوبوا ...:smile02*
*لأ طبعا أفسخ مين قلم ...بس بجد دة بيحصل وهما مش قادرين يستوعبوا الكلام دة ...*
*وفيه اللى بتحب تسمع ( جاعورة ) جوزها ..بتحس انه مالى عليها البيت ..تستفزه من وقت للتانى عشان كدة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*رأيت في الميدان نسوه *
*هتافاتهم تزداد قسوه*
*ملطبهم ان يكونوا للرجال أسوه *


*واعتلت المنصه سيده قويه *
*صرخت صرخه مدويه *
*اين العداله والموضوعيه *

*نظر لهما الحاكم نظره جهنميه *
*وتخلي عن لغته الفصحي العربيه *

*بينما يضحك ويقولها بسخريه *

* انتي بتحلمي يا وليه *


***********

كتبتها فقط للسخريه من المجتمع
وليس ايماناً بما فيها من مبادئ


*!! Coptic Lion !!*

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> معلشى بس ممكن سؤآل
> 
> مصدر كلآمكـ دآ أيهـ
> *يعنى ممكن سمعتهـ من رآجل* بيتمنظر بأنهـ سى آلسيد وبيضرب آلمسكينة مرآته ( على أسآس أنهآ حآجة تستدعى آلفخر )​
> لأنهآ بجد مش دآخلة رآسى أبداً ​


*مصدر كلامى هو خبرتى واللى شفته فى الحياة*
*أنا مش من النوع اللى بيقول على حاجة سمع عنها *
*ولو سمعت باقول ( يُقال ) ...*
*فأما أكون قد عايشتها أو عاينتها أو رأيتها بعينى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مصدر كلامى هو خبرتى واللى شفته فى الحياة*
> *أنا مش من النوع اللى بيقول على حاجة سمع عنها *
> *ولو سمعت باقول ( يُقال ) ...*
> *فأما أكون قد عايشتها أو عاينتها أو رأيتها بعينى *



*او لفختها كلم قبل الاكل وبعده هههههههه
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*وش تهرجون فيه.. اذكر موضوع ضرب تكلمنا فيه لدرجه ذي افلسنا؟ ونعيد في اللي قلناه؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *او لفختها كلم قبل الاكل وبعده هههههههه*​


*أسمها سفختها ...اتعلموا لغة بقى :smile02*
*وبعدين هى بتاخد القلم من دول وتنزوى بعيد تعيط *
*اللى بيفهم بيسيبها وينزل أو يدخل ينام ...*
*الغشيم هو اللى بيروح على طول يتأسف لها ...يبقى القلم ما لوش طعم*
*ولا كان له لزمة من الأصل*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وش تهرجون فيه.. اذكر موضوع ضرب تكلمنا فيه لدرجه ذي افلسنا؟ ونعيد في اللي قلناه؟*


*قلت لهم الكلام دة فعلا ...ماحدش سمع كلامى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أسمها سفختها ...اتعلموا لغة بقى :smile02*
> *وبعدين هى بتاخد القلم من دول وتنزوى بعيد تعيط *
> *اللى بيفهم بيسيبها وينزل أو يدخل ينام ...*
> *الغشيم هو اللى بيروح على طول يتأسف لها ...يبقى القلم ما لوش طعم*
> *ولا كان له لزمة من الأصل*



*دا الموضوع ليه اصول بقي 
مش ضرب وخلاص 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *دا الموضوع ليه اصول بقي *
> *مش ضرب وخلاص *​


*طبعا ياموعلم له أصول وخبرات :smile02*
*لا أى واحدة تنضرب *
*ولا أى واحد يضرب *
*مش غشامة هى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*ارجوكم تكفون عشان خاطري خلونا نغير ذا الموضوع المؤلم. وبعدين وش فيكم كل سوالفنا عن الرجال وردات افعالنا في معاملاتهم  حنا مالنا شغل
مو متزوجات وكلامنا يبقى نظري .. وش رايكم نغير الى مواضيع اجتماعيه؟ *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وبعدين وش فيكم كل سوالفنا عن الرجال وردات افعالنا في معاملاتهم *


*وشهِدَ شاهِدٌ من أهلهِا :smile02*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ارجوكم تكفون عشان خاطري خلونا نغير ذا الموضوع المؤلم. وبعدين وش فيكم كل سوالفنا عن الرجال وردات افعالنا في معاملاتهم  حنا مالنا شغل
> مو متزوجات وكلامنا يبقى نظري .. وش رايكم نغير الى مواضيع اجتماعيه؟ *



*اه صحيح 
احنا ليه دايماً زي ناقر ونقير 
كل طرف عايز يبين ان هو الصح 
وانه هو الافضل 
ليه منبقاش حلوين مع بعض ؟ :08:
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*استغفر الله....

انا مش من عادتي اتطفل على المواضيع الاخرى في المنتدى، بس صارلي يومين بحب التغيير شوية يعني واشوف الاراء المتباينة المتباعدة المتقاربة من خلال الاعضاء الافاضل هنا..

بس ليه حاسس انه هناك نزعة رجولية في المنتدى، مع العلم انا اكتب في المصطبة النسائية، هو الرجل يعني اصبح يتسلط حتى في المنتديات ويثبت فحولته! اي نعم اقول فحولة، على اساس ان الموضوع الذي يكون فيه الطرف المقابل رقيقاً وحساساً "الانثى" - لا يملك الشجاعة كي يرد، فيكتفي بالنظر الى هذا الوحش الكاسر الذي لا يأبه بمشاعر الاخرين "الانثى"! 

ولا هو جدل وخلاص!
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *استغفر الله....*
> 
> *بس ليه حاسس انه هناك نزعة رجولية في المنتدى، *


*حضرتك هما اللى بيتكلموا علينا*
*لو ماردناش بيروحوا لنا مصطبتنا هناك*
*نرد هنا يقولوا لنا انتم مالكم ...*
*طيب المفرو يعنى نعمل أية ؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

وش السالفة الحين ؟ 
هيفاء انا مش كنت اعرف انكو اتكلمتو فيه انتو بتتكلمو من ورايا او وانا نايمة :smile02
افتحى موضوع تانى :08:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حضرتك هما اللى بيتكلموا علينا*
> *لو ماردناش بيروحوا لنا مصطبتنا هناك*
> *نرد هنا يقولوا لنا انتم مالكم ...*
> *طيب المفرو يعنى نعمل أية ؟؟؟*




*اعتقد يا اخ عبود انه المفرو يكون هناك شخص محايد، في هذه المصطبة والمصطبة المقابلة (على اساس قاعدين امام بعض)، يعني لو تكرمت احداهن في ان تكون مدافعة عن الجنس الذكوري، بما يرضي الله وخلقه، وتكرم أحدهم ان يكون مدفع عن الجنس الرقيق، لما حصلت كل هذه الاهات والونات. وعلى رأي الشاعر: رُب ضارةٍ نافعة!


*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

يافادى ولا تزعل عيناك انت مدافع عن نون النسوة العظيمة :smile02
انت اول واحد ينصفنا :08:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*المشكلة العربية التي نعاني منها، هو الشعور بالهوان والضعف، يعني في بلاد الغرب، الرجل مستعد ان "يتحول" الى أمرأة في سبيل الدفاع عنها وهو مؤمن بهذا الشيء! اما في البلاد العربية، فالتحول يكون "Vampire" في سبيل أمتصاص الغليان الحاصل!

وقس على ذالكم
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

يافادى احنا عندنا مشكلة كبيرة فى العادات والتقاليد وطريقة التربية 
خلاث انت بقيت قاسم امين المصطبة بتاعتنا :08:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يافادى ولا تزعل عيناك انت مدافع عن نون النسوة العظيمة :smile02
> انت اول واحد ينصفنا :08:




*يا أنجل...تسلميلي، ومثل ما نكول بالعراقي (عدعيناكم).*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> البنات هن اللى يجيبوا العيب على الستات
> 
> ...



*طب معلش انا لو مغلطتش و مد ايده و انا محترماه و كل حاجة و هو طلع قليل الادب دة يتسكتله بتاع ايه يعنى :nunu0000: هو و اللى يتشددله و اللى يحاول يدافع و محدش يقول مش هتقدرى عشان اجارك الله اما الست تغضب :act31: عالم ربنا لاخليه يعرف ان الله حق .. مبحبش دور الضحية أنا ..و مش هسيبله البيت و مفيش أكل و عايز ياكل ولا ينظف ولا يعمل اى حاجة هو مش قاصر مادام بيعرف يمد ايده يبقى يتجدعن و ينظف و يأكل نفسه مش الجارية اللى جابهاله بابى .. هخلى حياته حجيم بمعنى الكلمة *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياجماعة أنتم مش فتحتم موضوع الضرب دة قبل كدة ؟؟*
> *بتعيدوا الموال دة تانى لية ؟؟*
> *فى بعض المناطق الشعبية ( الست ) بيبقى كيفها أنها تنضرب من راجلها*
> *ومش مرض نفسى ولا حاجة ...بتبقى ثقافة شعبية ...*
> ...



*باشا باشا ... بيسألونا عن أرائنا و تصرفاتنا احنا .. شايف واحدة فينا هواية تتضرب ؟؟ مالنا احنا و مال المناطق الشعبية و ارثها و تقاليدها انشالله يولعو فى بعض مادام راضيين .. احنا بنتكلم عن روحنا احنا :nunu0000:*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يا أنجل...تسلميلي، ومثل ما نكول بالعراقي (عدعيناكم).*



قلبى عراقى ؟ 
ياربى اموت فى العراقى حاولت اتعلم طلعت تلميذة فاشلة :smile02
بس اكولك ؟ اعرف كلمة واحدة ماكو مشكلة 
باقى الكلام صينى بالنسبالى :smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب معلش انا لو مغلطتش و مد ايده و انا محترماه و كل حاجة و هو طلع قليل الادب دة يتسكتله بتاع ايه يعنى*
> 
> 
> 
> ا :nunu0000:[/B]



ثقاوة ثقاوة ممكن ثؤال؟
طيب معنى كده انك لو كنتى غلطانة فيه واستفزتيه وهو ضربك يبقى عادى ؟ ولا انا فاهمه غلط ؟:smil6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *اعتقد يا اخ عبود انه المفرو يكون هناك شخص محايد، في هذه المصطبة والمصطبة المقابلة (على اساس قاعدين امام بعض)، يعني لو تكرمت احداهن في ان تكون مدافعة عن الجنس الذكوري، بما يرضي الله وخلقه، وتكرم أحدهم ان يكون مدفع عن الجنس الرقيق، لما حصلت كل هذه الاهات والونات. وعلى رأي الشاعر: رُب ضارةٍ نافعة!
> 
> 
> *



*ينصر دينك يا استاذ خليفة :smile02 ياريت تدافع عننا بجد احسن احنا غلابة فعلا جنب المفتريين دول :08:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> قلبى عراقى ؟
> ياربى اموت فى العراقى حاولت اتعلم طلعت تلميذة فاشلة :smile02
> بس اكولك ؟ اعرف كلمة واحدة ماكو مشكلة
> باقى الكلام صينى بالنسبالى :smile02



*شنو سالفة الموت عالعراقيين! الله لا يحرمنا منكم...الاخت صينية؟:94:*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *شنو سالفة الموت عالعراقيين! الله لا يحرمنا منكم...الاخت صينية؟:94:*



الله احب العراقى جدا 
الاخت صينية او فليبينية يعنى زى ما تحب :smile02


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الله احب العراقى جدا
> الاخت صينية او فليبينية يعنى زى ما تحب :smile02




*شتريدين بعد ...هم عراقي وهم محايد!:gun:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*فادي اعصابك عيني ماكو تقليل مننا بالعكس نتكلم ونفرض وجهة نظرنا ونروح مصطبتهم كمان ونتكلم في شؤنهم ونناقش مواضيعهم وهم يجون عندنا نتناقش .. عبود ملح مصطبتنا مو قصده شئ *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *شتريدين بعد ...هم عراقي وهم محايد!:gun:*



مش فاهمه ؟
وايه اللى طلع المسدسات دلوقتى ؟:94:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *باشا باشا ... بيسألونا عن أرائنا و تصرفاتنا احنا .. شايف واحدة فينا هواية تتضرب ؟؟ مالنا احنا و مال المناطق الشعبية و ارثها و تقاليدها انشالله يولعو فى بعض مادام راضيين .. احنا بنتكلم عن روحنا احنا :nunu0000:*


*هى لماضة وخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile02*
*ما الكلام جاب بعضه ...نعملكوا أية ؟؟*
*هما اللى عايشين فى المناطق الشعبية دولى جايين من كوكب زُحل ؟*
*ماهم ستات وبنات زيكوا بالظبط ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *شتريدين بعد ...هم عراقي وهم محايد!:gun:*



*اني ضايج :act31:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى لماضة وخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile02*
> *ما الكلام جاب بعضه ...نعملكوا أية ؟؟*
> *هما اللى عايشين فى المناطق الشعبية دولى جايين من كوكب زُحل ؟*
> *ماهم ستات وبنات زيكوا بالظبط ...*



*ستات معترضناش .. بنات جايز .. زينا و بالظبط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لن اسمح .. مفيش حد زينا :nunu0000: ... بتحاسبنى على ناس وارثين التخلف ليه انا مالى انا ؟؟؟ دة انت اللى امرك عجيب يا راجل *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *فادي اعصابك عيني ماكو تقليل مننا بالعكس نتكلم ونفرض وجهة نظرنا ونروح مصطبتهم كمان ونتكلم في شؤنهم ونناقش مواضيعهم وهم يجون عندنا نتناقش .. عبود ملح مصطبتنا مو قصده شئ *



*هلا بنت النخل والتمر والزاد..
مشكلة انتو من تفرضون وجهات نظركم، خليكم عالتفرضون، بس اتركوا نظركم :t25:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عبود ملح مصطبتنا مو قصده شئ *


 *ملح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* دى آخرتها برضه ياهيفاء ؟؟؟*
*ماحصلت ( خاشوقة ) سكر حتى ؟*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى لماضة وخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile02*
> *ما الكلام جاب بعضه ...نعملكوا أية ؟؟*
> *هما اللى عايشين فى المناطق الشعبية دولى جايين من كوكب زُحل ؟*
> *ماهم ستات وبنات زيكوا بالظبط ...*




*ممكن اوصافهم او صورة مقاربة لهم اخ عبود؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود حط صور ليهم بقا علشان نشوف هما زينا ولا مش زينا :smile02


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*الملح مثل سكرما نستغنى عنه وتعرف الاكل من غير ملح ما ينأكل والقصد ان مصطبتنا بدونك مالها طعم .. شفت كيف بقيت فيلسوفه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي 
اشكرج هوايا ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ممكن اوصافهم او صورة مقاربة لهم اخ عبود؟*


*ستات زى أى ستات*
*بلدى والبلدى يوكل ( بالمصرى يعنى يتوزن وله قيمة )*
*يفوح منهن رائحة القرنفل والجنزبيل :smile02*
*خدودهن مربرة تستاهل حاجتين*
*حاجة منها اللى هى القلم *
*والتانية ممنوعة بسبب الرقابة *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> فادي
> اشكرج هوايا ​




*للمؤنث نقول اشكرج! ياه .....انا تهزقت يا رجاله ...وفي المصطبة النسائية كمان .....انا اهرب احسن لي! :vava:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ستات زى أى ستات*
> *بلدى والبلدى يوكل ( بالمصرى يعنى يتوزن وله قيمة )*
> *يفوح منهن رائحة القرنفل والجنزبيل :smile02*
> *خدودهن مربرة تستاهل حاجتين*
> ...




*يعني بما انه في قلم، معناها الحاجة الثانية الرسم!* :08:


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

لا فادى لا انت قاسم امين المصطبة 
وكمان بتتكلم عراقى يعنى يازينك :94:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *للمؤنث نقول اشكرج! ياه .....انا تهزقت يا رجاله ...وفي المصطبة النسائية كمان .....انا اهرب احسن لي! :vava:*



 هههههههههههههههههه
اصل انا لسه بتعلم عراقي علي قدي 
زي ما تقول حافظ مش فاهم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ولا يهمك فادي ليون مره قالي تبي بدل تبين هههههه كلنا في الهوا سوا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*لاباين شكلي هلبخ بين المذكر والمؤنث 
نتكلم مصري احسن هههههههههه*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*انجل شخبارج حياتو وحشتيني فتره ما كلمتج... افتحي موضوع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عبود حط صور ليهم بقا علشان نشوف هما زينا ولا مش زينا :smile02


*لأ مش زيكم طبعا*
*وماعنديش صور ...بس وعد أحاول أجيب لك صور ليهم قريب*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انجل شخبارج حياتو وحشتيني فتره ما كلمتج... افتحي موضوع*



شخبارج انتى غاليتى افتحى موضوع انتى يازينك انتى انا موضوع الضرب ده صجنا فعلا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*ممكن اقترح موضوع؟ شد انتباهي صراحة من خلال كلامنا....

انا افكر في كثير من الفتيات اللاتي لا يمكنهن تصفح الانترنيت اما لانهم أميين، او لقلة الموارد، او بسبب بعدهم عن المدن المتحضرة، وانا اعتبركن يا انساتي وسيداتي محظوظات لانكن قادرات على التجول بين صفحات الانترنيت وان (تفشو خلقكم) بخصوص اي موضوع تودون مناقشته...

ما هي طبيعة المشاعر التي تحملهن هؤلاء النسوة؟ يعني حبهم مثل حب الفتاة المثقفة والواعية؟ حلولهم للمشاكل حكيمة؟ كيف يعبروا عن ارائهم؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ممكن اقترح موضوع؟ شد انتباهي صراحة من خلال كلامنا....
> 
> انا افكر في كثير من الفتيات اللاتي لا يمكنهن تصفح الانترنيت اما لانهم أميين، او لقلة الموارد، او بسبب بعدهم عن المدن المتحضرة، وانا اعتبركن يا انساتي وسيداتي محظوظات لانكن قادرات على التجول بين صفحات الانترنيت وان (تفشو خلقكم) بخصوص اي موضوع تودون مناقشته...
> 
> ...



مشاعرهم يافادى هى مشاعر السجين عارف الشخص المسجون بين اربع جدران ؟ 
تفتكر هيحس بأيه ؟
هيحس ان الماضى زى الحاضر زى المستقبل وكل الايام شبه بعض ومفيش امل للخروج من السجن 
مع الوقت السجين بيستسلم لفكرة انه مسجون ويمكن كمان يقتنع ان افضل مكان ليه هو السجن وانه يستحقه وانه اتخلق بس علشان يبقى مسجون 
اكيد احنا محظوظات


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مشاعرهم يافادى هى مشاعر السجين عارف الشخص المسجون بين اربع جدران ؟
> تفتكر هيحس بأيه ؟
> هيحس ان الماضى زى الحاضر زى المستقبل وكل الايام شبه بعض ومفيش امل للخروج من السجن
> مع الوقت السجين بيستسلم لفكرة انه مسجون ويمكن كمان يقتنع ان افضل مكان ليه هو السجن وانه يستحقه وانه اتخلق بس علشان يبقى مسجون
> اكيد احنا محظوظات



*
ولهذا السبب لا تودون ان تتشبهوا بفتيات ونساء الاماكن الشعبية مثل ما قال عبود؟ لانه قال حالهم حالكم كنساء! 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> ولهذا السبب لا تودون ان تتشبهوا بفتيات ونساء الاماكن الشعبية مثل ما قال عبود؟ لانه قال حالهم حالكم كنساء!
> *



فين انا قولت انى لااريد التشبه بيهم ؟ 
بس حتى لوحد تانى قال كده ده مش تقليل من السيدات دول لكنه اقرار لحقيقة 
احنا فعلا مختلفين عنهم وثقافتنا غير 
وده بسبب حاجات كتير 
التعليم والثقافة اللى اتربينا عليها  اللى عندنا كل ده خلى تفكيرنا مختلف عنهم 
وده اللى خلانا لانقبل بفكرة الضرب مثلا لكن هما للاسف فيه منهم بيحب كده 
احنا رفضنا لاننا عرفنا ( بسبب المعرفة اللى وصلت لينا ) اننا لازم نرفض اى حاجة زى كده تمس ادميتنا 
هما مش عارفين يرفضوا لانهم مش عارفين انهم لازم يرفضو وان الوضع ده اصلا غلط


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*من قال يا فادي ان النت هو المكان اللي نفش فيه خلقنا؟ اعتقد تجاوزنا مرحلة الفششان دي في النت او في اي مكان اخر.. اللي مايعجبنا نعترض عليه في الواقع من غير خوف.. اما اللي اتكلمت عنهم ف الله يكون بعونهم في اكيد منهم بمية رجل وفي المستضعفات المسجونات والسبب مو بس في من يضيق عليهم انما كل العوامل المحيطه بها مسؤله عن ضعفها .. واكيد عندهم وسائل اخرى يعبرون فيها عن اللي يضايقهم *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 سبتمبر 2012)

سلامو عليكو 
اخباراتكم يا بنوتات


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو يعني مافيش غيري يا انجل فين شقاوه وحبو وفوفو؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*وعليكم السلام فوفو.. اقربي*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

تيب ياهيوف انا فتحت موضوع وخلص الدور على حد فيكو بقا 
شقاوة بتهرب ومش عارفه بتروح فين 
وحبو فى درس العربى اكيد :smile02


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*
اوك وش رايك تكلم عن مواقف الطريفه في السفر وعن افضل البلدان او الشعوب ؟ تغيير بدل ما كل هرجتنا عن الرجال *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشى ياهيوف 
بس انا مش افتكر فيه شعوب ممكن نقول عليها افضل فى المطلق كل شعب ليه حاجات كويسة وحاجات سيئة 
انا بالنسبالى من اكتر الشعوب اللى ضرتنى فى التعامل وتعبتنى هما الهنود للاسف ( انا مش عنصرية ) بس فيه مشكلة عندهم شعب صعب التعامل معاه وبيعقد الامور ومتصب ضد اى جنسية اخرى غير جنسيتو ومش متعاون فى الشغل وعندهم شوية حقد كمان ده غير الانجليزى بتاعهم فى الاصل صينى اصلا :smile02
ديه كانت كده فضفضة عن الهنود لانهم بجد ضرونى كتير 
ممممم من افضل الحاجات عند بعض الشعوب اللى اتعاملت معاهم 
الصينين جديتهم فى العمل وانهم stick to themselves يعنى مش بيتدخلو فى حياة الاخرين بأى شكل وشعب مسالم 
الشعب الامريكى شعب طيب وبسيط وعلى نياتو وبيحب الخير للناس بغض النظر عن جنسياتهم وخلفياتهم 
اللبنانين شعب مرح ويحب السهر والمرح والضحك يمكن من كتر الحروب اللى عدا فيها خليتهم يعوضو عنها بالمرح والسهر وشعب متفتح كمان وعنده استعداد انو يطور افكاره


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هيفا علي الترحيب الجميل
بتتكلموا في ايه بقي


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فين انا قولت انى لااريد التشبه بيهم ؟
> بس حتى لوحد تانى قال كده ده مش تقليل من السيدات دول لكنه اقرار لحقيقة
> احنا فعلا مختلفين عنهم وثقافتنا غير
> وده بسبب حاجات كتير
> ...



*انا لا اتكلم عن الوضع الاجتماعي والثقافي، فالاختلافات لها ضروفها، انا اتكلم عن الاختلاف في الامور الفطرية، كالحب مثلاً! *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*مين قال انهم بيبقو محبوسين ؟؟ 
الموضوع كله تعود يا فادى ... لو انا متعودة على الانترنت من غيره هحس انى محبوسة لكن لو الانترنت مظهرش فى حياتى عادى خالص هلاقى غيره شغلها !! 
انا نزلت قرى و اتعاملت مع ناس بسطا و نزلت مناطق شعبية فوق ما تتخيل و اتعاملت مع ناس غلابة .. هتصدقنى لو قولتلك انهم اسعد مننا ! حياتهم بسيطة ..
و مين ربط الحكمة فى الاراء بالانترنت ؟ جدودنا و اهالينا مكنش على ايامهم نت و مع ذلك هما اللى بيعلمونا لحد دلوقتى الصح و الغلط ! 

طب الاكتر من كدة .. و الصعايدة هنا هيفهمو كلامى كويس .. فى الصعيد تلاقى الراجل عامل عنتر زمانه قدام الناس و الست ميطلعش صوتها .. يتقفل عليهم باب تبقى الست هى الملكة و المشورة و الكلمة ليها و يسمع ارائها ( هى الصعيد خربت من شوية :smile02 ) .. و عليهم حكمة الدنيا و الاخرة ..

فمينفعش تسأل ناس متعودين على النت و الخروج و الفسح و الشوبينج عن حال غيرهم .. عمرنا ما هنحس بيهم ولا هنعرف بساطتهم الا لو اتعاملنا معاهم زى ما انا اتعاملت كدة و لقيتهم فعلا مبسوطين اكتر منى ! ولا حاسين بحبسة ولا ملل ولا زهق ولا اى حاجة و عارفين يتعاملو مع حياتهم بصورة طبيعية جدًا .. و ليهم طرقهم الخاصة فى التعبير عن ارائهم .. زى مثلا المصطبة بس اللى هى حقيقى مش مصطبة المنتدى بيقعدو و يرغو و يتكلمو و كل شئ .

اخونا عوبد بيتكلم عن طبقة معينة من الناس مشكلتها مش فى النت ولا غيره .. مشكلتها انها اتربت ان الراجل حاجة طول بعرض زى الباب و كفه مترين يرزعها القلم فتحس برجولته .. ثقافة متخلفة و عفنت منذ قديم الزمن بس هو مصمم انها لسة موجودة .. هو حر و هو أدرى لو قابل منهم و يعينه ربنا على التعامل معاهم بصراحة :94:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ماشى ياهيوف
> ابتدى انتى يلا وانا وراكى




*اخليكم براحتكم يا شموع المنتدى...اجاني تلفون مهم...*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هو يعني مافيش غيري يا انجل فين شقاوه وحبو وفوفو؟*



*شقاوة هنا اهو ld:*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> تيب ياهيوف انا فتحت موضوع وخلص الدور على حد فيكو بقا
> شقاوة بتهرب ومش عارفه بتروح فين
> وحبو فى درس العربى اكيد :smile02



_*موجودة و النحمة اهو بس كان فى ايدى حاجة بعملها و برجع و المفروض المصطبة دى تقلبوها دعاوى و صلوات انى اعدى من الامتحانات اخرتى وحشة معاكى و هشيل الباطنة بسببكم :smile02*_


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مين قال انهم بيبقو محبوسين ؟؟
> الموضوع كله تعود يا فادى ... لو انا متعودة على الانترنت من غيره هحس انى محبوسة لكن لو الانترنت مظهرش فى حياتى عادى خالص هلاقى غيره شغلها !!
> انا نزلت قرى و اتعاملت مع ناس بسطا و نزلت مناطق شعبية فوق ما تتخيل و اتعاملت مع ناس غلابة .. هتصدقنى لو قولتلك انهم اسعد مننا ! حياتهم بسيطة ..
> و مين ربط الحكمة فى الاراء بالانترنت ؟ جدودنا و اهالينا مكنش على ايامهم نت و مع ذلك هما اللى بيعلمونا لحد دلوقتى الصح و الغلط !
> ...




*كلام جميل وفي الصميم....مفهوم جداً *


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة جيبى حد يشيل معاكى طيب :smile02


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*شو موضوعي ماعجبكم؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء انا رديت 
اشبك ؟:smile02


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *شو موضوعي ماعجبكم؟*



*لا كل ما فى الامر انا مش سافرت برا مصر 
بس الاجانب بيجولى لحد هنا الحمد لله .. فيه منطقة سياحية قريبة منى فالمعاملات بتبقى على خفيف
و فى الكلية فيه جنسيات تانية .. العرب فيه عراقيين و سعوديين و فيه ماليزيين .. العربى عندهم ضايع و الانجلش ضايع اكتر منه و بنقضيها مشاورة بس هما شعب متدين و مجتهد جدًا بيحبو العلم زى عنيهم و متمسكين بثقافتهم و لبسهم جدًا .. مشوفتش طالب ولا طالبة لابسيين مصرى كلهم لابسيين لبسهم التقليدى دة .. بس رغايين اوى و بيتعبو على ما يقولو جملة بيقولو حروف كتيييييير على ما ينطقو كلمة :smile02*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> شقاوة جيبى حد يشيل معاكى طيب :smile02



*يكرمك ربنا .. دة اللى ربنا قدرك عليه ... انجل دى كانت اخر علاقتنا و ابعتيلى ورقتى خلاص :close_tem*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*8 اعضاء قاعديين يتفرجو على بعض و محدش نطق بكلمة ؟؟ طايب *


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يكرمك ربنا .. دة اللى ربنا قدرك عليه ... انجل دى كانت اخر علاقتنا و ابعتيلى ورقتى خلاص :close_tem*



ورقتك حبيبتى خلاص بعتها على ايد الراجل ده اسمو ايه ؟ اللى كان يجى فى المسلسلات تروح الست مصوته على طول :smile02  على يد محضر :smile02
بس نسيت اديكى علقة قبل ما اطلقك :vava:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ورقتك حبيبتى خلاص بعتها على ايد الراجل ده اسمو ايه ؟ اللى كان يجى فى المسلسلات تروح الست مصوته على طول :smile02  على يد محضر :smile02
> بس نسيت اديكى علقة قبل ما اطلقك :vava:



*انتى قديمة اوى .. دلوقتى الطرف المتضرر هو اللى بيضرب .. يعنى انا اللى اضرب فانتى تتغاظى و تبعتيلى ورقتى اقوم انا مزغرطة :smile02*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى قديمة اوى .. دلوقتى الطرف المتضرر هو اللى بيضرب .. يعنى انا اللى اضرب فانتى تتغاظى و تبعتيلى ورقتى اقوم انا مزغرطة :smile02*



طيب ورينى شطارتك كده ؟:nunu0000: 
اتشطرى على الباطنة الاول :smile02
يابنتى الى عندو امتحان باطنة مش يتكلم خااااااااااااااالص :smile02


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ورينى شطارتك كده ؟:nunu0000:
> اتشطرى على الباطنة الاول :smile02
> يابنتى الى عندو امتحان باطنة مش يتكلم خااااااااااااااالص :smile02



*طيب قايمة اذاكر يا محبطة :t26: يلا ورينى مين هيسليكى فى الهو اللى انتى قاعدة فيه دة :gy0000:*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طيب قايمة اذاكر يا محبطة :t26: يلا ورينى مين هيسليكى فى الهو اللى انتى قاعدة فيه دة :gy0000:*




انتى زعلتى ياقمر ؟ :08:
لالا خليكى خليكى بلا باطنة بلا نسا بلا طب بلا تعليم بلا شغل بلا وجع قلب 
مالو الجواز والقعدة فى البيت مش فاهمه انا ؟
هى غلطة اهالينا مين قالهم يعلمونا ؟:smile02


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انتى زعلتى ياقمر ؟ :08:
> لالا خليكى خليكى بلا باطنة بلا نسا بلا طب بلا تعليم بلا شغل بلا وجع قلب
> مالو الجواز والقعدة فى البيت مش فاهمه انا ؟
> هى غلطة اهالينا مين قالهم يعلمونا ؟:smile02



*لالا مزعلتش بس قايمة اذاكر قدام سهرة محترمة  صليلى الحق اخلص اللى عايزة اخلصه

انا عارفة يعملوها الكبار و يقعو فيها الصغار .. دة انا لو فى ملحق كان زمانى مخلصة :t7:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*العتب على النظر ياعيوني ماشفت ردج انا كان قصدي الشعوب اللي اختلطنا بهم من خلال السفر 
تعرفين الشعب اليوناني يعجبوني احب فيهم النخوه عندهم كثير من احترام لغيرهم ومترابطين اسريا
الشعب الانجليزي مصلحجي جدا طبعا مو قاعده عامه بس هذا انطباعي عنهم  وعليهم دهاء ومكر
الشعب الامريكي نص نص تحتار بشو توصفهم بس انطباعي عنهم الطيبه
الكندي ماله لزوم مادري وش اوصفهم ما اخذت فكره عنهم

التركي اهل القرى يحبون العرب يرحبون بهم
هولنديين والسويسريين وضيفي عليهم النمساويين هذه شعوب مالها طعم صراحه صعب تندمجي معاهم
الاسبان حبايبي يردون الروح ياحلوهم وحلو بلدهم 
الالمان كنت واخده منهم فكره سيئه وانهم عنصريين ومايحبون يتكلمون غير لغتهم وانا ماشفت منهم الا كل خير وعادي يتكلمون غير لغتهم

الفرنسيين ياحبي لهم هم والطليان البساط احمدي معاهم وخصوصا الايطالي تكلم الوحده منهم تسالها شئ ماتصدق كانها ماسوره وانفجرت تحسين ان بينكم علاقه صداقه قديمه 
الهنود بيني وبينج مازرتهم في بلدهم بس اللي في بلدي
بسطاء وكذا لكن اتضايق من سواقتهم مع ان شوارعنا معبده
ووسيعه الا انهم مايعرفون يسوقون كذا مره دعم موتري موتر هندي
الحين من اشوف هندي يسوق اشرد باي سرعه ويمسكني رادار
انا شو ذنبي بس

الشعوب العربيه اللي اختلطت معاهم  الخليج العربي

الكويت كانت فكرتي عنهم مغرورين ومتكبرين بالعكس تفاجأت انهم
 طيوبين ومنفتحين كثيرررر اكثر من الامارات بس مو اكثر من دبي
قطريين شعب انطوائي 
عمانين والبحرينين بسطاء
السعوديين طبعا شهادتي مجروحه بما انهم اخوالي فديتهم حبايبي
شعب دمه خفيف من اخف الشعوب الخليجيه دما 

الامارت طبعا 
نحن مثل قطر شعب انطوائي ومسالم ومانحب المشاكل
مساؤنا ان مش بنسمع كلام الحكومه ونكثر عددنا
يا عيني بقى لنا اربعين سنه ومش قادرين نوصل لمليون
تبارك الرحمن انتم المصريين كل سنه تزيدون مليون اللهم لاحسد

لبنان اوك حلوه ومنفتحين وكذا ولكن يعني شوي يبالغون فيها بلد عاديه وشعب عادي

مصر سرة عايلتنا ضايعه فيها   بساطتكم وخفة دمكم تغطي على كل شئ سلبيات بتعصبو بسرعه بسم الله كبريت عشان كذا ما احب اتمشكل مع احد ماعرفه*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *العتب على النظر ياعيوني ماشفت ردج انا كان قصدي الشعوب اللي اختلطنا بهم من خلال السفر
> تعرفين الشعب اليوناني يعجبوني احب فيهم النخوه عندهم كثير من احترام لغيرهم ومترابطين اسريا
> الشعب الانجليزي مصلحجي جدا طبعا مو قاعده عامه بس هذا انطباعي عنهم  وعليهم دهاء ومكر
> الشعب الامريكي نص نص تحتار بشو توصفهم بس انطباعي عنهم الطيبه
> ...




*ما اكول غير الله يسامحج ....اي هاي هي ...من لكى احبابه نسى اصحابه! *


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الانجليز شعب خجول جدا ومؤدب جدا فى التعامل وغير ما الناس فاكرة انهم مغرورين تجربتى معاهم حسستنى انهم متواضعين جدا ومنظمييييييييييييييين بشكل غير عادى يمكن هما مش بيعرفو يعبرو عن مشاعرهم زينا علشان كده الناس تقول عليهم باردين 

الفرنسيين فديتهم الذوق كله والجمال والفن وحب الحياة بس شوية مغرورين 
الايطالين شعب دمه خفيف جدا بس نصاب :smile02
الامارتيين شعب طيب جدا وعلى نياتو ومسالم بس منغلقين على نفسهم صعب تكونى صداقات معاهم مش عارفه حسيت كده 
السعوديين فعلا دمهم خفيف وهما يعتبرو اخف دم فى الخليج يضحكونى كتير ( لما افهمهم يعنى ) 
اليونانيين مش بحب اتعامل معاهم عصبيين وصوتهم عالى 
الاتراك نفس الشئ ( كل دول البحر المتوسط كده ) عصبيييييييييييييييييين بشكل مبالغ فيه مش بيتفاهمو وصوتهم عالى 

هههههههههه المصريين عصبيين فعلا زى ماقولتلك كل دول البحر المتوسط عصبيين وصوتهم عالى الى حد ما تقريبا البحر بيعصب حتى تلاقى فى مصر نفسها احس سكان المدن الساحلية اكتر عصبية من سكان المدن العادية 
بس المصريين دمهم عسل :smile02 احلى خفة دم فى العالم فعلا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*افا يا فادي انا انساكم دا كلام؟ حتى اسال انجل رايي في العراقيين
هو لو تلاحظ انا تكلمت عن الدول اللي زرتها والعراق ماحصل
لي شرف زيارتها بس اكيد اني اختلطت فيهم في بلدنا
ومعروفين بناتكم بالجمال اجمل بنات العرب صراحه
الذوق والادب الراقي من صفاتكم نادر ماتشوف عراقي
يتكلم بوقاحه حتى مشاهيركم غير عن باقي مشاهير العرب
يتفوقون عليهم في الاخلاق والاحترام
انتم العراقه كلها 

حبيبتي انجل انا تقييمي لشعوب اللي ذكرتهم كان انطباع من خلال زيارات 
قصيره بالكثير شهر الا الانجليز ادرس عندهم وجلست في بلدهم سته سنين 
وبالتالي تقييمي لهم مو من فراغ معاج حق خجولين او قولي في حالهم 
ولكن اذا لهم مصلحه عندك ينسون كل شئ ويبدا التميلح والتليسح 
والاستهبال وطول ماهم محتاجين لك لايعرفونج ولا تعرفينهم
بقولج موقف حصل
انا وبنات عمتي القطريات كنا رايحين مع بعض بريطانيا في احدى سفريات 
ونزلنا في مطار هيثرو ودخلنا الكيو العادي زي خلق الله عاد سفارتهم في لندن 
كانت مطرشه مسؤل من عندهم يجمع منهم جوازاتهم ويطلعون قبلنا
 وهذا اللي حصل وانا ميته من القهر اشمعنى القطريين
لهم معامله خاصه عاد اكيد في مصالح بين الحكومتين والبريطانين
 تخلو عن مبادئهم عشان ها المصالح اكيد والا وينها المساواه اللي ازعجونا بها؟*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 سبتمبر 2012)

> *افا يا فادي انا انساكم دا كلام؟ حتى اسال انجل رايي في العراقيين
> هو لو تلاحظ انا تكلمت عن الدول اللي زرتها والعراق ماحصل
> لي شرف زيارتها بس اكيد اني اختلطت فيهم في بلدنا
> ومعروفين بناتكم بالجمال اجمل بنات العرب صراحه
> ...


*

الله يسلمج يالطيبة - هذا ذوقج وأصلج الطيب...ان شاء الله تزورين العراق وتشوفين أهله - وتأكلين من تمرنا ولبن أربيل وكبابها ولحم بعجين الموصل والكبة مالها.


*


> *انا وبنات عمتي القطريات كنا رايحين مع بعض بريطانيا في احدى سفريات
> ونزلنا في مطار هيثرو ودخلنا الكيو العادي زي خلق الله عاد سفارتهم في لندن
> كانت مطرشه مسؤل من عندهم يجمع منهم جوازاتهم ويطلعون قبلنا
> وهذا اللي حصل وانا ميته من القهر اشمعنى القطريين
> ...



*تصدكين نفس الشي! انا كنت واقف في طابور في  اسطنبول في تركيا، حالي حال الواكفين يعني عرب اردنيين وقطريين ومصريين وروس واوكرانيين وحتى امريكان! ويجي واحد ملعفص معاه جواز اسرائيلي حتى ما وكف - واثنين معاه من الامن ختموله وهو ماشي تصدكين! :smil6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء انا مش معترضة على كلامك عن الانجليز بس انا بيعجبنى فيهم خجلهم وذوقهم وادبهم فى التعامل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هيفاء انا مش معترضة على كلامك عن الانجليز بس انا بيعجبنى فيهم خجلهم وذوقهم وادبهم فى التعامل



*وانا بيعجبني الصوف بتاعهم :new6:
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*صج فادي تهقى شو سبب اشمعنى هذه دولتين اللي يعاملونهم كذا؟
يمكن هو اوبشن موجود ويندفع فيه فلوس وسفارتهم دافعه الفلوس
عشان يخلصون ختم جوازاتهم قبل خلق الله بس ما اظن صراحه لو
هي خدمه بفلوس كان سفارتنا بعد دفعت 

هلا انجل وليون .. بلاكم ساكتين اليوم؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هلا هيفاء وش السالفة اليوم ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *صج فادي تهقى شو سبب اشمعنى هذه دولتين اللي يعاملونهم كذا؟
> يمكن هو اوبشن موجود ويندفع فيه فلوس وسفارتهم دافعه الفلوس
> عشان يخلصون ختم جوازاتهم قبل خلق الله بس ما اظن صراحه لو
> هي خدمه بفلوس كان سفارتنا بعد دفعت
> ...



*ايه ده 
دنا خلاص بقيت من اهل المصطبه هههههه
لا مفيش بس حاله ملل بقلب صفحات في صمت 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*حصلي موقف انهارده 
جالي تليفون من رقم غريب " كالعاده " 
رقمي منتشر بشكل كبير بصفتي مندوب بيع لشركه كبري 

وكالعاده  مكالمه عاديه انتهت بميعاد علشان اوديلهم بضاعه 

لما روحت لقيت واحد ومراته 
مراته هي الكل في الكل 
وكل ما يجي ينطق تقلطعه وتتكلم هي 
لدرجه انهات قالتله في وسط الكلام 
" اخرس انت وخش روق المخزن "

***************

حريه المرأه ملوبه 
بس تحكمها في الرجل ايه رئكم فيه 
هل تفضلي انك تكوني قائده لحياتك الزوجيه 
ولا شريكه فيها ؟
ولا تابعه " ودي استبعد ان واحده منكم تختارها "
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

اكيد طبعا هفضل انى اكون شريكة فيها ولا اقبل ان اكون 
ملغية شخصيتى ولا اكون ممشية كلامى على زوجى لازم نتشارك انا وهو فى كل شىء 
انا مش بحب الرجل اللى شخصيته ضعيفة ولا الست المستبدة بمعنى اصح خير الامور الوسط 
المراءة لازم يكون ليها شخصية بمعنى انها تشارك زوجها فى كل شىء بالتفاهم 
والرجل لازم يقود البيت فى كل الامور برده بالتفاهم مع زوجته​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا انجل ليون فتح سالفة اليوم وش المراه ذي الغرانديزر
ما احب ها النوعيه كلش مستقويه على رجلها الضعيف الشخصيه
ذكرتني بكيداهم وحنفي *


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

عياد مش احب النوعية ديه من الستات زى ماقالت هيفاء الاستقواء مش حلو  من الطرفين الجواز شراكة بين اتنين مش استعباد 
وانها تقولو كلمة زى ديه قدام الناس او حتى بينها وبينه قلة ادب وعدم احترام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلا انجل ليون فتح سالفة اليوم وش المراه ذي الغرانديزر
> ما احب ها النوعيه كلش مستقويه على رجلها الضعيف الشخصيه
> ذكرتني بكيداهم وحنفي *



*انا كرهت المسلسل ورفضت اشوفه من اعلاناته بسبب كرهاهم دي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عياد مش احب النوعية ديه من الستات زى ماقالت هيفاء الاستقواء مش حلو  من الطرفين الجواز شراكة بين اتنين مش استعباد
> وانها تقولو كلمة زى ديه قدام الناس او حتى بينها وبينه قلة ادب وعدم احترام



* تعرفي منظر الراجل 
ميقولش اني دي واحده مستقويه 
بيقول انها ماسكه عليه زله 

انا كنت عايز اقوله اقتلها وانا هساعدك 
دمي اتحرق من ربع ساعه 
امال هو يعمل ايه في باقي عمره  :shutup22:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ماهو خلاص ياعياد اتعود على مسح كرامته خلاص خلصت هو مش حاسس بحاجة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

* فرضا قالك وانت شو يخصك وش بتسوي وين حتودي وشك؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ماهو خلاص ياعياد اتعود على مسح كرامته خلاص خلصت هو مش حاسس بحاجة



*المصيبه انه جته 
طول بعرض 
وهي عامله زي مسمار عشره 
لو ضربها قلم هيرشقها في الحيط 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * فرضا قالك وانت شو يخصك وش بتسوي وين حتودي وشك؟*



* منا مقولتش :smil15:

بس كنت متغاظ بداله بصراحه 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*عندنا ضيوف  اعمل ايه مش عاوزه اشوفهم واقابلهم  ياليل التوتر اللي انا فيه انا عايزه اسالكم لما يجونكم ضيوف مش حابين تقابلوهم تعملو ايه؟ طبعا في ناس غيري رحبو فيهم ويقيمو بالوجب معاهم لكن الوالده عاوزه كلنا نسلم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بسيطة جدا انا ممكن اسلم  واعتزر انى مشغولة فى حاجة واسيب ماما معاهم ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عندنا ضيوف  اعمل ايه مش عاوزه اشوفهم واقابلهم  ياليل التوتر اللي انا فيه انا عايزه اسالكم لما يجونكم ضيوف مش حابين تقابلوهم تعملو ايه؟ طبعا في ناس غيري رحبو فيهم ويقيمو بالوجب معاهم لكن الوالده عاوزه كلنا نسلم *



* ضيوف من انهي نوع ؟

حد هتدخلي تسلمي 
وبعدها بشويه ماما هتقولك هاتي الشربات يا هيفاء ؟ :new6:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء انا حاسة بيكى لان اوقات كتير بتحصلى الحكاية ديه 
انا بدخل غرفتى واعمل نفسى نايمة ولا اطلع ولا ابان بث كده :fun_lol:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش عايزه اشوف خلقتهم يا روز غير انهم نسوان زي لزقه مش بيسيبوني اقدر اطنشهم مشكله الوالده اللي كل شوي تناديني زز افكر ادخل السرداب وابند ليتات بس السرداب مافيه ريسبشن ما اقدر افتح نت *


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عندنا ضيوف  اعمل ايه مش عاوزه اشوفهم واقابلهم  ياليل التوتر اللي انا فيه انا عايزه اسالكم لما يجونكم ضيوف مش حابين تقابلوهم تعملو ايه؟ طبعا في ناس غيري حيرحبو فيهم ويقيمو بالوجب معاهم لكن الوالده عاوزه كلنا نسلم *


هههههههه أنا بحكيلك شو تعملي D:
أدخلي على غرفتك وسكري بالمفتاح 
وأهم شي تسكري بالمفتاح لأنه في ضيوف بيحبوا هيك يجوا يتفتلوا في البيت ويفتحوا الغرف ويشوفوا الأثاث والفرش :shutup22:  
المهم عشان هيك إضمني إنه ما حد رح يدخل عليكي وسكري بالمفتاح ههههههه
ووصي أهلك يحكولهم إنك نايمة وتعبانة وهيك بتكون إنحلت المشكلة 
طبعا هو الأهل بيصيروا شيوخ والإيمان بيقطع بعضه والكزب حرام ولأ ما منكزب على الناس 
بس بالأخر بيعملوا بوصيتك بعد الإحراج هههههههه 
وبالتوفيق يا هيفااا :t17:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*ليون ماعندنا ها السوالف اجيب له شربات يخسي ههههههه هو يجيب لي
صح انجل بس قسم مالي خلق اطلع من البيت والوالده تعرف اني صاحيه
الظاهر بنزل فعلا السرداب بس ابغي ادش نت ههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*روزيتا يا الغلا الوالده ازعجتني لو قفلت الباب ماشي
لكن بعد ما يرحو تعرفين وش يصير حتكرهني في عيشتي
فضحتيني مش عاوزه تسلمي عليهن وهم جايين لحد بيتنا
وكذا وانا اكره نفسي لما امي تزعل تقلب دنيا علينا
تعرفون بس لقيت الحل 
حستغل اختي التوام نشبه بعض في كل شئ بقولها تغيري ثيابها 
تدخل عليهم مرتين اكيد امي تقدر تفرق من بينا وحتسكت اكيد مش حتفضحنا
 بس النسوان
 مش حيقدرو يفرقو ههههه ياليل افكاري الجهنميه ادعو لي اقدر اقنعها *


----------



## Desert Rose (6 سبتمبر 2012)

اعملى نفسك نايمة ياهيفاء 
هنعمل ايه ؟:love34: كلنا بنعدى بالحكاية ديه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *روزيتا يا الغلا الوالده ازعجتني لو قفلتالباب ماشي
> لكن بعد ما يرحو تعرفين وش يصير حتكرهني في عيشتي
> فضحتيني مش عاوزه تسلمي عليهن وهم جايين لحد بيتنا
> وكذا وانا اكره نفسي لما امي تزعل تقلب دنيا علينا
> ...



هههههههههه فكرة حلوة بس ايش تسوى لو انتى تعرفيهم واختك مو تعرفهم واتلخبطت فى اسمائهم مثلا وموعرفت تتصرف ايش تسوى فى ها الوقت ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*انجل انا نازله تحت انفذ خطتي ولو مانجحت في اقناع اختي
امري لله اروح لهم عشان الوالده بس
روز انا وهي نعرف اسماءهم بس مش دي المشكله نحن نسكت وهم يتكلمون اعوذ بالله نسوان مايسكتون

حبايبي راجعه لكم قريب بس ها مو تختفون عني كملو سواليف*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هي زياره عائليه 
ولا عمليه حربيه 
قابليهم وامرك لله 
" تبسمك في وجه اخيك صدقه "​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مســـآئكم ورد *يآ أهـــل آلمصطبة *^_^*

 عرفونى* آلكلآم على أية آلنهآردة * 
  :t23:
 


*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مســـآئكم ورد *يآ أهـــل آلمصطبة *^_^*
> 
> ...



*الهروب من الضيوف ... والزوجه المفتريه :blush2:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *حستغل اختي التوام نشبه بعض في كل شئ *


*أنتى فيه منك أتنين ؟؟؟ :shutup22:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *المصيبه انه جته
> طول بعرض
> وهي عامله زي مسمار عشره
> لو ضربها قلم هيرشقها في الحيط
> *​




*أيه حكاية الاقلام الماشية في البلد اليومين دول؟؟ يعني انت قلم ..وعبود قلم ...ومعرفش مين قلم .....يا ناس ايديكو ثخنت من الضرب ....ما تسيبوا الاقلام بحالها وخليكم في الرسم! 


*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الهروب من الضيوف ... والزوجه المفتريه :blush2:
> *​


أكيد ضيوف مزودينهآ وإلآ مآكنشبقى غير مرغوب فيهم 
*أنآ فى آلحآجآت دى بسلم وأجرى* وكفى آلمؤمنين شر آلقتآل :t17:


زوجة مفترية ..*؟*
آلزوجآت كلهم طيوبآت* دى أشآعة :new6:*




*.،*​​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ليون ماعندنا ها السوالف اجيب له شربات يخسي ههههههه هو يجيب لي
> صح انجل بس قسم مالي خلق اطلع من البيت والوالده تعرف اني صاحيه
> الظاهر بنزل فعلا السرداب بس ابغي ادش نت ههههه*




*لاه لاه يا بنت العرب ...ما ودي تكونين هيج! شسالفة، وين الكرم والضيافة، وليش يخسون! الضيف مكانه حدقة العين يا زوينة!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه فكرة حلوة بس ايش تسوى لو انتى تعرفيهم واختك مو تعرفهم واتلخبطت فى اسمائهم مثلا وموعرفت تتصرف ايش تسوى فى ها الوقت ​




*لا حلو الخليجي يا رورو ...استمري على هالمنوال، وستنضمي الى حلف الخليج العربي والعراق! *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أكيد ضيوف مزودينهآ وإلآ مآكنشبقى غير مرغوب فيهم
> *أنآ فى آلحآجآت دى بسلم وأجرى* وكفى آلمؤمنين شر آلقتآل :t17:
> 
> 
> ...




*لا مفتريه 
وعلي يدي 
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اعملى نفسك نايمة ياهيفاء
> هنعمل ايه ؟:love34: كلنا بنعدى بالحكاية ديه




*يا ساتر ....ما انا قلت ح اكون حيادي ...بس الظاهر مش حينفع! :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا حلو الخليجي يا رورو ...استمري على هالمنوال، وستنضمي الى حلف الخليج العربي والعراق! 
ادينى بتعلم شوى بشوى استاذى هههههههه
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا مفتريه
> وعلي يدي
> *​


تبقى أكيد مرفوضة زيهآ زى آلزوج آلمفترى 
:shutup22:


 


*.،*​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> تبقى أكيد مرفوضة زيهآ زى آلزوج آلمفترى
> :shutup22:
> 
> 
> ...



* وشهد تامر ابن عمها 

اقصد وشهد شاهداً من اهلها :new6:
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وشهد تامر ابن عمها
> 
> اقصد وشهد شاهداً من اهلها :new6:
> *​




*عشان نخلي النقاط على الحروف ...ما المقصود بـ "مفترية" يعني من أي ناحية؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وشهد تامر ابن عمها
> 
> اقصد وشهد شاهداً من اهلها :new6:
> *​


هههههـ تآمر بيقولكـ إن دى* حآلة خآصة وشآذة عن آلقآعدة*
لكن حآلة آلرجل آلمفترى هل آلقآعدة بقى :fun_oops:

 


*.،*​


​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا حبايبي رجعت . ورب الكعبه اجبن مني مافيش هههه اول مانزلت تحت سمعت امي تنادي وعلى طول زي الشاطره دخلت ولا نفذت خطه ولابطيخ الجبن عامل فيني عمايل
عبود
اي في هيا زي هيفاء سبحان الله الخالق هو انا مؤمنه من شوي ده انا كل ماشوفها اتدبر قدرة الخالق اللي خلقنا الوحيده اللي تفرقنا من بعض هي امي بقية الناس نقدر نخدعهم ولايفرقون من هيا ومن هيفاء*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			لاه لاه يا بنت العرب زز.ما ودي تكونين هيج! شسالفة، وين الكرم والضيافة، وليش يخسون! الضيف مكانه حدقة العين يا زوينة!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فادي هو قصده عريس مو ضيوف عادييين .. الضيف تعرف قدره عندنا ..*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*بنات وينكم .. حشى من اجي تختفون صايره ابليس انا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يا قمر بس افتحى موضوع وهتلاقينا كلنا فى المصطبة ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بنات وينكم .. حشى من اجي تختفون صايره ابليس انا*


*بآلعكس أنتِ ملآكـ من ملآيكة آلمصطبة* :love34:

يلآ يآ ملآكنآ أنزل بموضوع بقى* ^_**




*.،*​​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*سيكرت انا ملاك اومال انتي تبقي ايه والله انتو الخير روز الله يخليج 
موضوعنا هو تخمين عن اختفاء شقاوه ووايت وشرايكم صايره كونان 
بجد بنات.. وش رايكم نتكلم عن انواع ومواقف المضحكه اللي نصادفها في الاعراس او الحفلات بشكل عام*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *سيكرت انا ملاك اومال انتي تبقي ايه والله انتو الخير روز الله يخليج
> موضوعنا هو تخمين عن اختفاء شقاوه ووايت وشرايكم صايره كونان
> بجد بنات.. وش رايكم نتكلم عن انواع ومواقف المضحكه اللي نصادفها في الاعراس او الحفلات بشكل عام*



*شقاوة منهارة نفسيا و وراها امتحان بعد بكرة و مش مذاكرة و لا مراجعة و مرعوبة :shutup22: *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبيبتي الله يوفقج .. انا ببدا الجامعه بعد اسبوعين*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*و انا بخلص بعد شهر و يومين  *


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

ربنآ يخليكـِ *هيوفتى*
ويوفقكـ يآ *شقآوة* وتجيبى أمتيآز فى آلأمتحآن 
بس مش تنسينآ فى آلحلآوة هآ* ^_*
*

أمممم
آخر خطوبة حضرتهآ كآنت مليآنة *موآقف رهيبة بكل آلمقآييس *
عدى معآيآ
آلعروسة فستآنهآ أتقطع .. رآحو للأستوديو لآقوهـ مقفول ( كآن فى رمضآن ووقت آلفطآر تقريباً )
مع أنهم كآنو حآجزين 
رآحو أستوديو تآنى وأكيد أتأخرو
قبل مآ تدخل آلقآعة آلتسريحة أتفكت
وأتختمت أن آلنور قطع - ربنآ يسآمحكـ يآ مرسى -

*بس حقيقى برغم كل دآ يومهآ كآن يوم جميل*
بس مآكونآش عآرفين نبطل ضحكـ من كتر آلكوآرث هى نفسهآ كآنت بتضحكـ يآ عينى :new6:

 
*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

يلا يا بنات جبتلكم موضوع حلو بدل النوم اللى احنا فيه 
انا تيتا بتاعتي اللي هي والدة امي كانت بتقول مثل شعبي كدة هقولهلكم وعاوزة رائيكم 
كانت بتقول (قعدت الخزانة ولا جوازة الندامة )
اكيد مش فاهمين المعني 
انا كمان مكنتش فاهمة لكن سالتهم وفعهمت 
تيتا كانت بتقصد يعني ان البنت تفضل  قاعدة من غير جواز في بيت باباها ومتتجوزش حتي لو اتقدم بيها العمر ولا  تتجوزش جوازة مش مناسبة او جوازة تكون هتتعبها بعد كدة او تتجوز زوج مش  مناسب 
يلا يا بنات عاوزة رايكم في الكلام دة سواء موافقين علي راي تيتا او مش موافقين 
انا عارفة ان اخواتنا الولاد حب  الاستطلاع هيخليهم يدخلو يشوفو احنا بنقول اية كعادتهم طبعا اهلا بيكم يا شباب  وشاركو معانا وقولو رايكم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

وينكم يا بنات المصطبة ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*في أولاد...ينفعوا لموضوع الخزانة؟ هههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ما هى الخزانة ​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

اللى فيها الفلوس
ههههههههههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ما هى الخزانة ​




*لا دانت تايهة خالص ...*

(قعدت الخزانة ولا جوازة الندامة) *

الموضوع نسيتيه ولا ئيه؟! 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *لا دانت تايهة خالص ...*
> 
> (قعدت الخزانة ولا جوازة الندامة) *
> 
> ...


اها شكلى نعست ولا ايه اتفضل بما ان البنات نايمين نسمع اراك ههههه وسامحنى على النوم ​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

منا قولت من
الاول
اللى فيها الفلوس
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> منا قولت من
> الاول
> اللى فيها الفلوس
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


افادك الله يا سمير ههههههههه​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*اقول ياقوم.. توقيعي الخنفشاري ظاهر ولا مو ظاهر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اقول ياقوم.. توقيعي الخنفشاري ظاهر ولا مو ظاهر*


ظاهر يا قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فينك موباينة هيفا عاوزين نسمع رايك فى الموضوع المصطبة نايمة خالص ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*اتفق مع جدتك طال عمرها .. صحيح كلامها ولكن ياروز من يقنع البنات؟ تشوفين الوحده منهم تلقي نفسها في زواجه خسرانه هروب من لقب عانس فقط.. وفي طبعا البعض يتزوجن عشان يحصلن على اطفال وهذا هو اكبر شئ يهمها .. وفي بعضهن يتزوجن هروب من البيت لان العايله مو مرتاحه معهم يعني تعددت الاسباب وجوازة الندامه واحده*


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اقول ياقوم.. توقيعي الخنفشاري ظاهر ولا مو ظاهر*




*هذه توصية خاصة هيفاء، انت زينة البيت وعامودها، منو يكدر يتهاوش وياج او يزعلج! :2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اتفق مع جدتك طال عمرها .. صحيح كلامها ولكن ياروز من يقنع البنات؟ تشوفين الوحده منهم تلقي نفسها في زواجه خسرانه هروب من لقب عانس فقط.. وفي طبعا البعض يتزوجن عشان يحصلن على اطفال وهذا هو اكبر شئ يهمها .. وفي بعضهن يتزوجن هروب من البيت لان العايله مو مرتاحه معهم يعني تعددت الاسباب وجوازة الندامه واحده*


والله صحيح كلامج يا هيفا ولكن تفتكرى بكدا هتبقى البنت حققت اللى عاوزاه وتفضل طول عمرها بعد كدا ندمانة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*تصدقين ممكن الله يسهلها لها وتنجح مو لازم نتوقع السيئ بس اللي تجوزت زيجة اي كلام وهي عارفه ان حتندم تتحمل او تتطلق المشكله في مجتمعنا اللي يطلع الف عيب في اللي ماتتزوج *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تصدقين ممكن الله يسهلها لها وتنجح مو لازم نتوقع السيئ بس اللي تجوزت زيجة اي كلام وهي عارفه ان حتندم تتحمل او تتطلق المشكله في مجتمعنا اللي يطلع الف عيب في اللي ماتتزوج *


فعلا كلامك صح يا هيفا البنت اللى تتجوز لمجرد انها مستعجلة وعاوزة تتجوز وخلاص تستاهل كل اللى يجرالها ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب هي شو ذنبها انها تبغي تتزوج ليه مايتقدم لها واحد تستاهله؟ يقطع الرجال وسنينهم مبهدلين البنات *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *طيب هي شو ذنبها انها تبغي تتزوج ليه مايتقدم لها واحد تستاهله؟ يقطع الرجال وسنينهم مبهدلين البنات *


هههههههه وهى مستعجلة على ايه هما اللى اتجوزوا خدوا ايه بلا نيلة هههههههه​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *طيب هي شو ذنبها انها تبغي تتزوج ليه مايتقدم لها واحد تستاهله؟ يقطع الرجال وسنينهم مبهدلين البنات *




*حالياً بديتي بشن الهجمات! ههههه يعني كلامي طلع صدك....اتصور الموضوع مو بهالظلامية هذه ....يعني "أصبروا ان الله مع الصابرين" مو خلصت الدنيا! وثانياً مستحيل ان تبقى البنت بدون خطوبة، يعني تقدملها واحد واثنين وثلاث، بس اذا العند راكبها، شنسوي بيها.


*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*اخت هيفاء صح لسانج تري ما اقدر اعطيكي تقييم مرتين خخخخخخ سيستم المنتدي ما بيسمح!*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*

فادي عيني حنا نتكلم بشكل عام عن البنات مانقصد انفسنا انا شخصيا ماعندي مشكله في عدم الزواج ولكن عايزه اطفال ياليت نقدر نجيب عيال من غيركم كنا ارتحنا مشاكل كثيره 

حياتي جوسبل شكرا على التقييم عاش من شافج وينج مختفيه؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا كنت فاتحه موضوع عن مواقفنا الطريفه في الحفلات وجيتي ياروز غيرتيه الى موضوع زواج مش حنخلص بلاش نتكلم فيه تاني لاحسن يفكرون مصرقعات ملينا من كثير مانتكلم فيهم  وش رايكم؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا موجوده بس للاسف مش في القسم الاجتماعي عشان بيحرق دمي اوقات ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا كنت فاتحه موضوع عن مواقفنا الطريفه في الحفلات وجيتي ياروز غيرتيه الى موضوع زواج مش حنخلص بلاش نتكلم فيه تاني لاحسن يفكرون مصرقعات ملينا من كثير مانتكلم فيهم  وش رايكم؟*


معاكى وين ما تروحى يا قلبى ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جوسبل
ياختي القسم بقى عن زواج والمشكله مافيش حد متزوج هههههه
والناس زعلانه ومكتئبه مادري ليه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> جوسبل
> ياختي القسم بقى عن زواج والمشكله مافيش حد متزوج هههههه
> والناس زعلانه ومكتئبه مادري ليه


خلاص يلا غيروا موضوع الزواج ده  شوفوا موضوع تانى 
انا متزوجة يا هيفا بس زعلانة بردوا هههههههه​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*روز تعالي بسالك انتي بتدرسي ولا تشتغلي؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *روز تعالي بسالك انتي بتدرسي ولا تشتغلي؟*


لا حبيتى انا خلصت دراسة ومتزوجة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايه جوازة الندامه؟ ولا ايه؟ تتكلمي بجد؟ ما انتي مبسوطه؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ايه جوازة الندامه؟ ولا ايه؟ تتكلمي بجد؟ ما انتي مبسوطه؟*


لا حبيبتى بهزر انا مبسوطة جدا الحمد لله فى جوازى ومتفاهمين جدا انا وهو وبنحب بعض
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
لكن المشكلة فى دخول الحما بقا الله يسامحها ههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا حبيبتى بهزر انا مبسوطة جدا الحمد لله فى جوازى ومتفاهمين جدا انا وهو وبنحب بعض
> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> *لكن المشكلة فى دخول الحما بقا الله يسامحها ههههههه*​


من اهم المشاكل الجواز
حكاية الحما دى
سؤ ام العروسةاو امالعريس
مصيبة  لو اتدخلت بين العريس والعروسة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ما ادراك يا سمير بام العريس الله يباركلها قايمة بالواجب ايه 
ولا مارى منيب فى زمانها هههههههه​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*اي صح اهل الزوج دايما كذا الا من رحم ربي يحشرون نفسهم في امور كنتهم وكانها عدوتهم .. ابتعدي عنهم وابعدي عن الشر وغنيلوه.. والله يوفقج عيوني ويبعد عنج شرور الحموات*


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ما ادراك يا سمير بام العريس الله يباركلها قايمة بالواجب ايه
> ولا مارى منيب فى زمانها هههههههه​


هههههههههههههه
وربنا بعد ما خطف
قلب
حبيبتى
العروسة القادمة
مش هسمح لمامتى تدخل بينا
ههههههههههههههههه
مش ناقصة حسدolling:olling:olling:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اي صح اهل الزوج دايما كذا الا من رحم ربي يحشرون نفسهم في امور كنتهم وكانها عدوتهم .. ابتعدي عنهم وابعدي عن الشر وغنيلوه.. والله يوفقج عيوني ويبعد عنج شرور الحموات*


هههههههه ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
اللهم امين ههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> وربنا بعد ما خطف
> قلب
> حبيبتى
> ...


هههههههههه ساعتها هتبقى محتار تراضى مين وتزعل مين ​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه ساعتها هتبقى محتار تراضى مين وتزعل مين ​


هههههههههههههه
والله انا محتاااااااااار
وشغال نجار بدق بى المسمار
ههههههههههه
...............
بصى لو على التدخل مامتى
بينى وبين مراتى
هيبقى سعتها
فى المحدود ويكون
فى كلام معروف عام 
يعنى مش هسمح
بكلام خصوصى لى مراتى
علشان متحصلش مشاكل
صح كدااااااااااا ولاانا غلط
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> والله انا محتاااااااااار
> وشغال نجار بدق بى المسمار
> ههههههههههه
> ...


صح المفروض حياتكم محدش يدخل فيها منعا للمشاكل​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> صح المفروض حياتكم محدش يدخل فيها منعا للمشاكل​


بس هنعمل
اية بقى ال الحموات
اللى عايزة تتحشر بى اى طريقة
ممكنة
وشكلى هعملى بنصحية
اختا روزى 
هنلبس الحموات تشرت
ابيض وعلية صورة احمد شفيق
وننزلهم وسط جماعة الاخوان المسلمون
علشان نخلص منهم
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

وينك يا هيفا وش تبى تفتحين موضوع اخر ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*بقينا نتكلم اماراتي تجي نتبادل الجنسيات *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*لاحول ولاقوة الابالله.. دي الوقت بس اخدت بالي ان اسمك رورو مش روز وانا من يوم ماعرفتك اناديك روز شفتي انا دايما كذا سريعه في كل شئ ما اركز*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بقينا نتكلم اماراتي تجي نتبادل الجنسيات *


ههههههههه البركة فيكى بقا انتى تنورى المصريين يا قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *لاحول ولاقوة الابالله.. دي الوقت بس اخدت بالي ان اسمك رورو مش روز وانا من يوم ماعرفتك اناديك روز شفتي انا دايما كذا سريعه في كل شئ ما اركز*


ولا يهمك يا قلبى عادى مش هتفرق كتير ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*وانتي تشرفيناياحياتي .. اذا حابه تفتحين موضوع انا موجوده *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وانتي تشرفيناياحياتي .. اذا حابه تفتحين موضوع انا موجوده *


سبينى امخمخ فى موضوع واجلكم ​


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*
سوري يا هيفاء بجد
بس بصراحة مش قادر أمسك نفسي عن تعليقاتك دي
(واضح ان المناقشات هنا أثرت فيكي كتير)
*​


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *طيب هي شو ذنبها انها تبغي تتزوج ليه مايتقدم لها واحد تستاهله؟ يقطع الرجال وسنينهم مبهدلين البنات *


*
هوني على نفسك شوية

يعني مفيش ستات مبهدلة جوازها ؟؟
هل بنفس المنطق هتعذري الراجل في اختياره لو كان خاطيء ؟؟

*​


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> 
> فادي عيني حنا نتكلم بشكل عام عن البنات مانقصد انفسنا انا شخصيا ماعندي مشكله في عدم الزواج ولكن عايزه اطفال ياليت نقدر نجيب عيال من غيركم كنا ارتحنا مشاكل كثيره
> 
> حياتي جوسبل شكرا على التقييم عاش من شافج وينج مختفيه؟*



*يعني حضرتك عايزة تتجوزي عشان الأطفال ؟؟
طيب وبعد ما تبقي (أم) هل زوجك خلاص دوره انتهى معاكي ولا آيه ؟؟

مفيش حصاد بلا زرع وتعب والا كان زمان الغرب عندهم حق بقى لأنهم حلوها خلاص المشكلة دي*
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ما ادراك يا سمير *بام العريس* الله يباركلها قايمة بالواجب ايه
> ولا مارى منيب فى زمانها هههههههه​


*
طيب وما أدراكي بأم العروسة لما تكون عايزة بنتها المتزوجة جنبها شوية (مش عشان تعبانة ولا حاجة ولكن وحشتها شوية) وأي مشكلة (مش لازم تكون كبيرة) وغضبت الزوجة بسببها وسابت البيت وبدل ما تعقلها فتروح مجنناها أكتر ؟؟!!!!

  ده واقع أنا شوفته

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

وش السالفة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب وما أدراكي بأم العروسة  لما تكون عايزة بنتها المتزوجة جنبها شوية (مش عشان تعبانة ولا حاجة ولكن  وحشتها شوية) وأي مشكلة (مش لازم تكون كبيرة) وغضبت الزوجة بسببها وسابت  البيت وبدل ما تعقلها فتروح مجنناها أكتر ؟؟!!!!

  ده واقع أنا شوفته

اه يا  فى امهات كتير ب تفضل تزن على بنتها وتقولها اعملى لنفسك كرامة وكلام من ده كتير 
وفى امهات تانية عاوزة بنتها تبقى سعيدة ومبسوطة فى بيتها 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

وينكم يا بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وينكم يا بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ​



*رورو 
انهارده الجمعه يعني اجازه :a63:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رورو
> انهارده الجمعه يعني اجازه :a63:
> *​


معندناش اجازات احنا على طول رغى الاجازة دى فى المصطبة الرجالى ​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معندناش اجازات احنا على طول رغى الاجازة دى فى المصطبة الرجالى ​ ​



* يبقي اكيد عاملين اجتماع قمه 
بيفكروا في موضوع كديد 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يبقي اكيد عاملين اجتماع قمه
> بيفكروا في موضوع كديد
> *​


لا شعقولة يعملوا اجتماع من غير ما يقولوا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا شعقولة يعملوا اجتماع من غير ما يقولوا ​



* لا يعملوها انا عارفهم 
اصلهم مش رجاله هههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لا يعملوها انا عارفهم
> اصلهم مش رجاله هههههههههه
> *​


ههههههههه  هقولهم انت انت بتقول عليهم مش رجالة هههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه  هقولهم انت انت بتقول عليهم مش رجالة هههههههههههههه​



* ولا يهمني 

كل اللي بقولهم كده مش بيزعلو 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ولا يهمني
> 
> كل اللي بقولهم كده مش بيزعلو
> *​


ما هما لازم مش يزعلوا لانهم بناويت مش رجالة ههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ما هما لازم مش يزعلوا لانهم بناويت مش رجالة ههههههههه​


*تصدقي دايماً بتفوتني الحكايه دي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تصدقي دايماً بتفوتني الحكايه دي
> *​


طب اى خدمة ادينى عرفتك ههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب اى خدمة ادينى عرفتك ههههههههههههه​



* يخليكي للغلابه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

كمان مرة وش السالفة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كمان مرة وش السالفة ؟


ما فى اى سالفة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ما تفتحى انتى سالفة يارورو بدل احتلال الهكسوس للمصطبة ده :yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ما تفتحى انتى سالفة يارورو بدل احتلال الهكسوس للمصطبة ده :yahoo:



* هكسوس ؟ :t32:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هكسوس ؟ :t32:*​



بلاش المغول :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ما تفتحى انتى سالفة يارورو بدل احتلال الهكسوس للمصطبة ده :yahoo:


 ما ادرى اشى احكى فيه هلا احكى انتى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب ادي اكتملت كل الفرق 
الهكسوس والمغول والبابلين كمان 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏!! Coptic Lion !!*, ‏girgis2, ‏فادي الكلداني
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ​ ما ادرى اشى احكى فيه هلا احكى انتى ​



صدقينى يا رورو مش عندى موضوع 
بس مادرى وش خلى الهكسوس يسيبو مصطبتهم ( اللى بعافية شوية ) ويجو عندنا ؟:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صدقينى يا رورو مش عندى موضوع
> بس مادرى وش خلى الهكسوس يسيبو مصطبتهم ( اللى بعافية شوية ) ويجو عندنا ؟:smil12:


مش عارفة شكل النور قاطع عندهم فجم عندنا طراوة ههههههه​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب ادي اكتملت كل الفرق *​
> *الهكسوس والمغول والبابلين كمان *​
> *الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)                                         ‏!! Coptic Lion !!*, ‏girgis2, ‏فادي الكلداني*​


 

*انا بفكر بعمل مسلة جديدة تضاهي مسلة حمورابي :yaka:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *انا بفكر بعمل مسلة جديدة تضاهي مسلة حمورابي :yaka:
> *




* خد راحتك يا باشا 
المصطبه مصتبينا والموضوع موضوعنا 
ويقدروا يعتبروه احتلال :a63:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * خد راحتك يا باشا
> المصطبه مصتبينا والموضوع موضوعنا
> ويقدروا يعتبروه احتلال :a63:
> *​


لا انا كدا ممكن ادخل مرسى فى الموضوع يا عياد واقول احتلوا مصطبتنا ​


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب ادي اكتملت كل الفرق
> الهكسوس والمغول والبابلين كمان
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)                                         ‏!! Coptic Lion !!*, ‏girgis2, ‏فادي الكلداني
> *​


*
لا لا
فراعنة

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا انا كدا ممكن ادخل مرسى فى الموضوع يا عياد واقول احتلوا مصطبتنا ​


*مرسي ههههههههههههه
مرسي هيطبق الشريعه ويقول ان المرأه عوره 
ويهشكم من هنا هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

طب يا سيادة الرجال الافاضل بما انكم محتلين المصطبة افتحوا موضوع ولا انتوا تدخلوا تعلقوا بس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> لا لا
> فراعنة
> 
> *​



* نمشيا فراعنا يا كبير 
زي ما قولتلك الموضوع موضوعنا واعلنا الاحتلال 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مرسي ههههههههههههه
> مرسي هيطبق الشريعه ويقول ان المرأه عوره
> ويهشكم من هنا هههههههههههه
> *​


لا ده هيعمل العكس ويهشكم انتم من هنا لانكم دخلاء ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

نفتح يا باشا منفتحش ليه 

انهارده كنت في فرح صباحي بعد القداس 
ايه رئيك في الفرح بتاع النهار ده ؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فينك يا انجل وين روحتى هلا ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خد راحتك يا باشا *
> *المصطبه مصتبينا والموضوع موضوعنا *
> *ويقدروا يعتبروه احتلال :a63:*​


 

*انا مش فاضي احتلالات...مش كفاية الي عندنا...خليها تحرير والنبي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نفتح يا باشا منفتحش ليه
> 
> انهارده كنت في فرح صباحي بعد القداس
> ايه رئيك في الفرح بتاع النهار دة​
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عياد خلى بالك المصريين طردو المغول والهكسوس ومصر مقبرة الغزاة واخد بالك انت ؟:nunu0000::nunu0000:

الفرح اللى فى الصبح عادى حلو مش وحش مع انو بيكون صعب شوية فى الصيف والحر :wub:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه رئيك في الفرح بتاع النهار دة
لا استنى يا انجل ده بيقول ايه رايك فى فرح النهاردة ههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

شوفتى يا انجل مواضيعهم عاملة ازاى هههههههه يبقى من حق مصطبطهم تبقا مهموية ولا لا هههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> !! Coptic Lion !! قال:
> 
> 
> > نفتح يا باشا منفتحش ليه​
> ...





رورو ايهاب قال:


> !! Coptic Lion !! قال:
> 
> 
> > ايه رئيك في الفرح بتاع النهار دة​
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عياد خلى بالك المصريين طردو المغول والهكسوس ومصر مقبرة الغزاة واخد بالك انت ؟:nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> الفرح اللى فى الصبح عادى حلو مش وحش مع انو بيكون صعب شوية فى الصيف والحر :wub:



*الا هو انتي في مصر ؟.*​


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*
طيب آيه المشكلة لو الفرح اتعمل في النهار ؟

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الا هو انتي في مصر ؟.*​



لا فى المكسيك :yahoo: انا بقولك على تاريخنا المصرى العظيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> طيب آيه المشكلة لو الفرح اتعمل في النهار ؟
> 
> *​


مفيش اى مشاكل دى تبقى حاجة جديدة وجميلة لكن فى ناس كتير 
مش بتحب كدا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> شوفتى يا انجل مواضيعهم عاملة ازاى هههههههه يبقى من حق مصطبطهم تبقا مهموية ولا لا هههههههههه​



مصطبتهم تهوى تفرقع هما احرار فيها انما يعيشو لاجئين فى مصطبتنا هنا لالالالالالالا هررررررررام يابوليس المصاطب :t32:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا فى المكسيك :yahoo: انا بقولك على تاريخنا المصرى العظيم



*اهي هي دي بقي العنصريه بعينها 
هو الموضوع للمصريين بس ؟
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *طيب آيه المشكلة لو الفرح اتعمل في النهار ؟*​


 

*مفيش حد حيرقص زي الليل*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مصطبتهم تهوى تفرقع هما احرار فيها انما يعيشو لاجئين فى مصطبتنا هنا لالالالالالالا هررررررررام يابوليس المصاطب :t32:


طب تفتكرى نعمل ايه علشان نمشيهم يعنى نقفل المصطبة كام يوم يمكن يمشوا هههههههه​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اهي هي دي بقي العنصريه بعينها
> هو الموضوع للمصريين بس ؟
> *​




مش انت مصرى وانا مصرية ؟ 
الحقو عياد بيتبرا من جنسيته المصرية :yahoo:
واكيد الموضوع مفتوح لكل الاشقاء العرب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> طيب آيه المشكلة لو الفرح اتعمل في النهار ؟
> 
> *​



*يا سيدي الفاضل 
90 % من اللي رايحين الفرح 
مش ريايحن يفرحوا ويجاملوا 
رايحين يستعرضوا جمالهم 
وطبعا مع درجه الحراره العاليه جمالهم الشمس هتظبطه 
والميكب يسيح 
وكل واحده ترجع لاصلها 
وربنا ما يوريك الفضايح 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب تفتكرى نعمل ايه علشان نمشيهم يعنى نقفل المصطبة كام يوم يمكن يمشوا هههههههه​ ​



مش بيمشو يابنتى دول ولا بالمبيد ولا بالجن الازرق نفسو 
احنا نعملهم عمل :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا سيدي الفاضل
> 90 % من اللي رايحين الفرح
> مش ريايحن يفرحوا ويجاملوا
> رايحين يستعرضوا جمالهم
> ...


ههههههههههه على فكرة يا عياد مش كلهم كدا وفى ناس مبتهتمش بكدا اصلا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش انت مصرى وانا مصرية ؟
> الحقو عياد بيتبرا من جنسيته المصرية :yahoo:
> واكيد الموضوع مفتوح لكل الاشقاء العرب



*انا مصري واخويا مصري 
وميلاد ابن عمي بردوا مصري :yahoo:

بس انا بتكلم عليكي اللي حجمتي الموضوع واقصرتيه علي المصرين فقط 

عنصريه دي ولا مش عنصريه يتا متعلمه يا بتاعه المدارس
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا سيدي الفاضل
> 90 % من اللي رايحين الفرح
> مش ريايحن يفرحوا ويجاملوا
> رايحين يستعرضوا جمالهم
> ...



تيب ياعياد العيب فى اللى بتحط ميكاب كتير ليه تحط 20 كيلو ؟ ده مش بيخليها حلوة اصلا 
الجمال فى البساطة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه على فكرة يا عياد مش كلهم كدا وفى ناس مبتهتمش بكدا اصلا ​



* منا قولت 90 % 

يعني في 10 % زي الفل محدش قال حاجه :a63:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تيب ياعياد العيب فى اللى بتحط ميكاب كتير ليه تحط 20 كيلو ؟ ده مش بيخليها حلوة اصلا
> الجمال فى البساطة



* هو ده بقي السؤال 
البنات عندنا 
عايزين يخدوا كورسات 
تعلمهم الفرق بين الميكب ودهنات ناشونال :a82:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش بيمشو يابنتى دول ولا بالمبيد ولا بالجن الازرق نفسو
> احنا نعملهم عمل :yahoo:


هما بيقولوا ايه طيب 
حبنتكور ابن برنكور اهشى فلاتشى 
ولا هيحوق انا عارفة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا مصري واخويا مصري
> وميلاد ابن عمي بردوا مصري :yahoo:
> 
> بس انا بتكلم عليكي اللي حجمتي الموضوع واقصرتيه علي المصرين فقط
> ...



هههههه انا مش حجمت حاجة انا بتكلم بناءا على تاريخ اجدادى وبفكرك اجدادى عملو ايه فى المحتلين الغزاة الوحشين :yahoo:
الاستقلال التام او الموت الزؤام ( نفسى اعرف يعنى ايه زؤام )


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه انا مش حجمت حاجة انا بتكلم بناءا على تاريخ اجدادى وبفكرك اجدادى عملو ايه فى المحتلين الغزاة الوحشين :yahoo:
> الاستقلال التام او الموت الزؤام ( نفسى اعرف يعنى ايه زؤام )



* ما بلاش سيره اجدادك 
هما طردوا الغزاه اللي علموهم وثقفوهم 
واهم احتلو نفسهم في الاخر 
اللي احنه فيه ده احتلال ولا مش احتلال ؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هو ده بقي السؤال
> البنات عندنا
> عايزين يخدوا كورسات
> تعلمهم الفرق بين الميكب ودهنات ناشونال :a82:
> *​


ضحكتنى يا عياد فعلا فى بنات كتير بيبقوا وخدين وشيين معجون ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * منا قولت 90 %
> 
> يعني في 10 % زي الفل محدش قال حاجه :a63:
> *​


اذا كان كدا ماشى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ضحكتنى يا عياد فعلا فى بنات كتير بيبقوا وخدين وشيين معجون ​



* وشهد امجد ابن عمها 
اقصد وشهد شاهداً من اهلها 

لا سحر ولا شعوذه 
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه انا مش حجمت حاجة انا بتكلم بناءا على تاريخ اجدادى وبفكرك اجدادى عملو ايه فى المحتلين الغزاة الوحشين :yahoo:
> الاستقلال التام او الموت الزؤام ( نفسى اعرف يعنى ايه زؤام )


 


*زؤام - زُؤامٌ : 
**[ زأ م ]. ( مصدر زَأَمَ ). " الْمَوْتُ الزُّؤامُ " : الْمَوْتُ الكَرِيهُ ، السَّريعُ .*
*المعجم: الغني - *
*زؤام .: 
**1 - مصدر زأم . 2 - « موت زؤام »: سريع . ا*
*المعجم: الرائد - *
*زُؤام : 
**• موت زُؤام زُؤاف ؛ عاجل سريع " الاستقلال التامّ أو الموت الزُّؤام ".*
*المعجم: اللغة العربية المعاصر - **الزُّؤام - زُؤام : 
*
*الزُّؤام الزُّؤام موتٌ زُؤامٌَ : عاجِلٌ .*
*المعجم: المعجم الوسيط - *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * وشهد امجد ابن عمها
> اقصد وشهد شاهداً من اهلها
> 
> لا سحر ولا شعوذه
> *​


علشان بس تعرف انا احنا حقانين نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا اى خدمة ​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> علشان بس تعرف انا احنا حقانين نقول اللى لينا واللى علينا اى خدمة ​ ​



* الله ينور يا باشا 
دا حتي الحق سيد الحلاق
يوه 
سيد الاخلاق :smil12:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *زؤام - زُؤامٌ :
> **[ زأ م ]. ( مصدر زَأَمَ ). " الْمَوْتُ الزُّؤامُ " : الْمَوْتُ الكَرِيهُ ، السَّريعُ .*
> *المعجم: الغني - *
> *زؤام .:
> ...


هااااااااار اسود على الكلام ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *زؤام - زُؤامٌ :
> **[ زأ م ]. ( مصدر زَأَمَ ). " الْمَوْتُ الزُّؤامُ " : الْمَوْتُ الكَرِيهُ ، السَّريعُ .*
> *المعجم: الغني - *
> *زؤام .:
> ...



ههههههه ميرسى يافادى على درس العربى اللى ببلاش ده 
بس تعرف ياريتنى ما كنت سألت كل ده معنى ؟:spor2:


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هااااااااار اسود على الكلام ​


*
أسود ليه بس ؟؟؟

فعلاااا هو الزؤام تعني السريع

بس الراجل جابها زي ماهي من المعجم عشان التوثيق وأصل المعلومة

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أسود ليه بس ؟؟؟
> 
> فعلاااا هو الزؤام تعني السريع
> ...


انا حسيت انى قاعدة فى حصة نحو ههههههههه​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه ميرسى يافادى على درس العربى اللى ببلاش ده
> بس تعرف ياريتنى ما كنت سألت كل ده معنى ؟:spor2:


 

*معاجم مختلفة...انا افتكرت نفسي في القسم الاسلامي واحاور الشيوخ..ههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

لا كله الا النحو بلييييييييز انا عندى عقدة وبتعالج لسه :t31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا كله الا النحو بلييييييييز انا عندى عقدة وبتعالج لسه :t31:


اه يا انجل اسكتى انا بحبه حب لدرجة انى عاوزة اشيله من اللغة العربية اصلا 
بحبه يا بابا:new6:​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا كله الا النحو بلييييييييز انا عندى عقدة وبتعالج لسه :t31:


 

*ولا تزعلين نفسج...نرجع لحصة التاريخ...هو بينكو وبين البابليين والكلدانيين حاجه لا سمح الله....يعني كانو قاطعين الكهربا عنكو ولا ئيه؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب ما تيجوا واحنا متعجمعين كده نعمل حركه جدعه 
ونصلي او ندعي لشقاوه 
زمانها مفرومه بين 14 كتاب بتذاكر دلوقتي 

*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هاي عليكم يا احلي واجمل
> عضوات في المنتدي :t25:
> 
> 
> ...



جميل اللي بيحصل هنا 
الك اجدع تقييم
بس لازم اعرف الهدف
هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب ما تيجوا واحنا متعجمعين كده نعمل حركه جدعه
> ونصلي او ندعي لشقاوه
> زمانها مفرومه بين 14 كتاب بتذاكر دلوقتي
> 
> *​


ربنا معاها ويوفقها ويقف معاها وبالتوفيق ​ ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ربنا معاها ويوفقها ويقف معاها وبالتوفيق ​


 

*AMEEEN*


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*معاك حق يا كوبتك
ربنا يكون معاها ويوفقها

منور يا أستاذ كليم
ليك وحشة صدقني

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه يا بنات وينكم مش شايفة غير الشباب فى المصطبة ده فعلا احتلال بجد بقا ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أسود ليه بس ؟؟؟
> 
> فعلاااا هو الزؤام تعني السريع
> ...




مشكور عزيزيgirgis
للتقييم


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه يا بنات وينكم مش شايفة غير الشباب فى المصطبة ده فعلا احتلال بجد بقا ​



*
بصراحة المصطبة دي سو كيوت:yahoo:على رأي الأخ أوسي نو

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يافادى مش عندنا مشكلة مع الكلدانيين مش قطعو الكهربا ولا حاجة ايامها مش كان فيه كهربا اصلا كانت مقطوعة لوحدها 

رورو ده احتلال ولازم نكون جبهة مقاومة والجهاد المسلح ضد اعداء الوطن :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا يافادى مش عندنا مشكلة مع الكلدانيين مش قطعو الكهربا ولا حاجة ايامها مش كان فيه كهربا اصلا كانت مقطوعة لوحدها
> 
> رورو ده احتلال ولازم نكون جبهة مقاومة والجهاد المسلح ضد اعداء الوطن :yahoo:


طب يلا بينا الى الجهاد يا بنااااااااااااااااااات ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> بصراحة المصطبة دي سو كيوت:yahoo:على رأي الأخ أوسي نو
> 
> *​


طب يلا من غير مطرود على مصطبتكم كدا هتسكنها الفيرااااااااااان ​


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب يلا بينا الى الجهاد يا بنااااااااااااااااااات ​


*
على الفكرة الجهاد مش للبنات :a63:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> على الفكرة الجهاد مش للبنات :a63:
> 
> *​


ايه ده انت متعرفش 
انت متعلمش 
انت متدراش
انه بقا للبنات ​ ​


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب يلا من غير مطرود على مصطبتكم كدا هتسكنها الفيرااااااااااان ​


*
هي لسه هتسكنها ؟؟ :dance:

قال يعني احنا اللي معطلين الدنيا هنا :t31:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> هي لسه هتسكنها ؟؟ :dance:
> 
> قال يعني احنا اللي معطلين الدنيا هنا :t31:
> ...


ايون مشوشرين على تفكيرنا عاوزين نركز فى المواضيع مش عارفين ​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*يلا يا شباب علي مصتبطنا في موضوع* *هناك *​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو الى الجهاد يابنتى 
نموت نموت وتحيا المثتبة بتاعتنا :smil12:
ده هيبقى جهاد original خالث :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يلا يا شباب علي مصتبطنا في موضوع* *هناك *​


هههههههههههه مبرووووووووك يلا يا بنات عزماكم كلكم على بيبسى وكنز كمام 
حلاوة فك الاحتلال الهكسوسى من مصطبتنا​


----------



## girgis2 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده انت متعرفش
> انت متعلمش
> انت متدراش
> انه بقا للبنات ​ ​


*
لا
لا يجوز :banned:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو الى الجهاد يابنتى
> نموت نموت وتحيا المثتبة بتاعتنا :smil12:
> ده هيبقى جهاد original خالث :yahoo:


حبيبتى بس هنهاجم العدو بايه تفتكرى هتنفع النبلة ههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه مبرووووووووك يلا يا بنات عزماكم كلكم على بيبسى وكنز كمام
> حلاوة فك الاحتلال الهكسوسى من مصطبتنا​




* متفرحيش اوي دي بعثه وراجعين 
تقدري تقولي تعزيز قوات :a63:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> لا
> لا يجوز :banned:
> 
> *​


يجووووووووووز​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * متفرحيش اوي دي بعثه وراجعين
> تقدري تقولي تعزيز قوات :a63:
> *​


مع السلامة والقلب دعلكم ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حبيبتى بس هنهاجم العدو بايه تفتكرى هتنفع النبلة ههههههههههه​



ممكن بنسة الشعر ؟ او قلم روج ؟
اثل احنا بنات رقيقين 
اقولك احنا ندعى عليهم اسهل :yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*اوك يجوز متفق معاكم 
بس تعملي ايه منك لها لو طلبكم للتجنيد 
مهو يجوز بقي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ممكن بنسة الشعر ؟ او قلم روج ؟
> اثل احنا بنات رقيقين
> اقولك احنا ندعى عليهم اسهل :yahoo:


هههههههههه خلاص يلا ندعى الللهى وانت جاهى ياللى تدخل مصطبتنا وانت داخل تقع على جدور رقبتك 
ايه رايك فى الدعوة دى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اوك يجوز متفق معاكم
> بس تعملي ايه منك لها لو طلبكم للتجنيد
> مهو يجوز بقي
> *​


احنا فدا البلد يابنى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه خلاص يلا ندعى الللهى وانت جاهى ياللى تدخل مصطبتنا وانت داخل تقع على جدور رقبتك
> ايه رايك فى الدعوة دى ​




كده ممكن شعرهم يتنكش :dance: هرام هرام :yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه خلاص يلا ندعى الللهى وانت جاهى ياللى تدخل مصطبتنا وانت داخل تقع على جدور رقبتك
> ايه رايك فى الدعوة دى ​




*بما ان المصطبه علي الشبكه العنكبوتيه 
يعني الدخول اليكتروني 
اللي هيقع علي جذور رقبته جهازي 
وساعتها هدخلكم من الموبيل :a63:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بما ان المصطبه علي الشبكه العنكبوتيه
> يعني الدخول اليكتروني
> اللي هيقع علي جذور رقبته جهازي
> وساعتها هدخلكم من الموبيل :a63:
> *​


طب دعوة للموبايل بقا 
اللهى وانت جاهى ياللى تفكر تدخل من الموبايل البطرية تبوظ والشحن يفصل ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كده ممكن شعرهم يتنكش :dance: هرام هرام :yahoo:


لا مش هرام اسكتى خلينا نخلص بقا :new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب دعوة للموبايل بقا
> اللهى وانت جاهى ياللى تفكر تدخل من الموبايل البطرية تبوظ والشحن يفصل ​



* ههههههههههههه
معايا واحد تاني :a63:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

خلاص يارورو احنا نروح نبوظ مصطبتهم بس :t32:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ههههههههههههه
> معايا واحد تاني :a63:
> *​


طبببببببببب اللللللللللللهى وانتتتتتتتتت جاااااااااااااهى 
يارب انت عارف الباقى بقا علشان انا تعبت ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> خلاص يارورو احنا نروح نبوظ مصطبتهم بس :t32:


كنت لسة رايحة اقولك اللى هونيك على مصطبتهم يلا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طبببببببببب اللللللللللللهى وانتتتتتتتتت جاااااااااااااهى
> يارب انت عارف الباقى بقا علشان انا تعبت ​




*عندنا سيبر في الشارع فيه 11 جهاز 
ادعي عليهم بقي جهاز جهاز 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عندنا سيبر في الشارع فيه 11 جهاز
> ادعي عليهم بقي جهاز جهاز
> *​


لا دعيت كفايه النهاردة هرام هرا م​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا دعيت كفايه النهاردة هرام هرا م​


* هرام سقاره المدرج ههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هرام سقاره المدرج ههههه*​


هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فين البنات الحسناوات الفاتنات ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فين البنات الحسناوات الفاتنات ؟


مش عارفة يا انجل احنا شكلنا اتحسدنا 
ولازم نبخر المصطبة من عيون الولاد ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فين البنات الحسناوات الفاتنات ؟


* في المصطبه عندنا هههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * في المصطبه عندنا هههههههههههه*​


هى دى مسميها مصطبة والنبى اسكت خلى الطابق مستووووووور​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ياقمر مش تروحى هناك احنا كده بنساعد فى تنشيط السياحة عندهم :t31:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:

*البخور على حسابي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو ياقمر مش تروحى هناك احنا كده بنساعد فى تنشيط السياحة عندهم :t31:


من عنيا يا روحى انا كنت بس  باخد فكرة عن المكان ومش عجبنى خالص ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:
> 
> *البخور على حسابي*


هههههههههه اهو  استاذ فادى اتبرع بالبخوووووور ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

ده اكيد بخور مغشوش يارورو ممكن يعمل عكوسات عندنا هنا :yahoo:
قال يا مأمنة للرجال يامأمنة لمش عارفه ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا هقوم لحسن اتخبط خبطه غبيه اوي العمليه
وقفت دراعي خالص *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ده اكيد بخور مغشوش يارورو ممكن يعمل عكوسات عندنا هنا :yahoo:
> قال يا مأمنة للرجال يامأمنة لمش عارفه ايه


اكملك انا يا روحى يا مامنة للقرد فى السنغال هههههههه​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ده اكيد بخور مغشوش يارورو ممكن يعمل عكوسات عندنا هنا :yahoo:
> قال يا مأمنة للرجال يامأمنة لمش عارفه ايه


 
*دخلنا في السياسة...انتو عاملين زي الدول العربية...بتديها امريكا سلاح وبيستعملوه ضدها....قال مغشوش قال :t13:*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب يافادى علشان نضمن روح بخر بيه المصطبة بتاعتكو بردو :yahoo:


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اكملك انا يا روحى يا مامنة للقرد فى السنغال هههههههه​



هههههه هى مش كانت الميه فى الفنجان ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه هى مش كانت الميه فى الفنجان ؟


لا ده الجديد ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب يافادى علشان نضمن روح بخر بيه المصطبة بتاعتكو بردو :yahoo:


 

اتفضلي:

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3281221&postcount=495


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادى انا اعرف منين بقا انو نفس البخور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo: هعقدك :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فادى انا اعرف منين بقا انو نفس البخور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo: هعقدك :yahoo:


كنت هقول كدا بردوا يا انجل ونضمن منين ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فادى انا اعرف منين بقا انو نفس البخور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:yahoo: هعقدك :yahoo:


 


بخور الأكراد: 

قيل إنه الحماما ، وقيل إنه النبات المسمى بالسريانية أندراسبون وبعجمية الأندلس بربطوره
*المعجم: *الأعشاب - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بخور البربر: 
هو بخور مورشكه أيضاً وهو اليقطوم وبالبربرية أوسرعند ، ويقال سرعنت أيضاً
*المعجم: *الأعشاب - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بخور مريم: 
يعرف بأفريقية بخبز المشايخ وأهل الشام يعرفونه بالركف
*المعجم: *الأعشاب - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بخور : 
صمغ عطر أو عود يتبخر به ، جمع : أبخرة وبخورات
*المعجم: *الرائد - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بخور الأكراد: 
نبات ساقه دقيقة وأصله صلب أسود وزهره أبيض
*المعجم: *الرائد - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بخور البر: 
بخور تبخر به المنازل
*المعجم: *الرائد - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بخور البربر: 
نوع من النبات
*المعجم: *الرائد - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بخور السودان: 
نبات له زهر أبيض
*المعجم: *الرائد - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بخور مريم: 
نبات له ساق قصيرة وأوراق كبيرة وأزهار حمر ، يزرع للزينة
*المعجم: *الرائد - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
بَخور / بُخور : 
جمع بَخُورات وبُخُورات وأَبْخِرَة : ما يُتبخَّر به مِن عُودٍ ونحوِه ، ويُعطي رائحةً طيِّبةً عند إحراقِهِ ، ما تُستنشق رائحته الزكيَّة عند إحراقه من عود ونحوه " أحرق بَخُورًا في مَتجره ". 
• بخور البرّ : بخور مشهور في مصر يبخرون به المنازل .
*المعجم: *اللغة العربية المعاصر - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
البَخُور - بَخُور : 
البَخُور : ما يتبخَّر . 
به من عُودٍ ونحوه . 
وبَخُور مريم : نباتٌ عُشبيّ مُعَمَّر ، ينبت في أوربة ، وغربيّ آسية ، وشماليّ إفريقيَّة ، وفي المناطق الجبليَّة في أواسط أوربَّة وجنوبها ، له درنات إلى السّواد في شكل اللَّفْت ، وساقه قصيرة ، وأوراقه كبيرة ، على شكل القَلْب ، وأَزهاره حمر ، لكلّ منها عُنق طويل . 
تُستعمل درناته فى مُداواة الحيوان ، ويُزْرع للزينة .
*اختاري انت يا انجيل الي عاوزاه ههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> بخور الأكراد:
> 
> قيل إنه الحماما ، وقيل إنه النبات المسمى بالسريانية أندراسبون وبعجمية الأندلس بربطوره
> *المعجم: *الأعشاب - [ ابحث في المعنى ]
> ...


يا نهار تانى حصة النحو لا احنا مصدقين انه نفس البخور ​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

فادى معاجم ولغة عربية تانى ؟ :dance:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا نهار تانى حصة النحو لا احنا مصدقين انه نفس البخور ​


 

ايوه كدا....هو داه الصح ههههه......


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*مساء الخير حبايبي.. اكيد ماكو حد هني مثل العاده *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *مساء الخير حبايبي.. اكيد ماكو حد هني مثل العاده *


مساء الفل يا هيفا انا موجودة اهو ايش لونك​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا حياتو اشلونج انابخير؟  وينهم الباقي مابينو؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلا حياتو اشلونج انابخير؟  وينهم الباقي مابينو؟*


والله المصطبة ما فيها حد غيرى وكان الولاد من شوى ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*وش الجديد من المواضيع*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *وش الجديد من المواضيع*


ولا اشى جديد ​


----------



## Strident (7 سبتمبر 2012)

عودة من فصل لمدة شهر....ايه الجديد؟ مين من البنات قاعد عشان نتراخم عليه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مرحبا جونى 
بس احنا ماصدقنا خلصنا من احتلال الهكسوس اللى كان هنا من شوية انتو بترجعو تانى ليه بث ؟:spor2:


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

مسآء - صبآح آلخير عليكم حسب توقيتكم آلمحلى *^_^* 

*أيوجد موضوع جديد للنقآش :t31: * ..*؟* 



*.،* ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مسآء - صبآح آلخير عليكم حسب توقيتكم آلمحلى *^_^*
> 
> ...


لا يوجد سيكرت افتحى بقا حاجة نرغى فيها
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يوجد سيكرت افتحى بقا حاجة نرغى فيها
> ​


صدقينى يآ رورو أنآ خلصآآآآنهـ 
مفيش مجآل أفكر فى موضوع نهآئى
*
أفتحو أنتو* .. وربنآ يفتح عليآ بكلمتين أقولهم معآكم :t31:
 

*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

افتحو بقا قبل ما يجو الاخوة الاعداء يفتحو هما :a82:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> افتحو بقا قبل ما يجو الاخوة الاعداء يفتحو هما :a82:


طب مش لقية موضوع طيب استنوا بمخمخ اهو ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ايه رايكم يا بنات نتكلم فى موضوع الغيرة غيرة الحما واخت الزوج 
 من الخطيبة او الزوجة قولوا رايكم ولو مش عجبكم نشوف حاجة غيره وانا مش فاكرة اتكلمنا فيه ولا لا قبل كدا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

يا بنااااااااااااااااااااات يالللى هناااااااا​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا هنااااااااااا يارورو 
الغيرة ؟ طيب خلى اللى يغير يفلفل :yahoo: وش نسوى احنا معاه ؟ هعملهم ايه ؟ ناس فاضية بس لو كانت غيرة زيادة ممكن تخلى الحياة جحيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا هنااااااااااا يارورو
> الغيرة ؟ طيب خلى اللى يغير يفلفل :yahoo: وش نسوى احنا معاه ؟ هعملهم ايه ؟ ناس فاضية بس لو كانت غيرة زيادة ممكن تخلى الحياة جحيم


دى اصعب حاجة يا اوختى ناسى كتير بتفتكر الموضوع بسيط لكن بجد لا 
الموضوع صعب جدا لما تلاقى اخت جوزك او خطيبك ومامته بيغيروا منك ​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عندك حق طبعا يارورو بس متهيألى ديه حاجات بتبان من الخطوبة ول البنت لاقت ان غيرتهم صعبة كده مفروض تعيد النظر فى الموضوع كله


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> عندك حق طبعا يارورو بس متهيألى ديه حاجات بتبان من الخطوبة ول البنت لاقت ان غيرتهم صعبة كده مفروض تعيد النظر فى الموضوع كله


معاكى بس لو هو انسان كويس جدا وفى كل مواصفاتك اللى انتى عاوزاها تسيبيه علشان كدا ولا طبعا هتحاولى تحلى الموضوع باى طريقة علشان مش تخسريه​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معاكى بس لو هو انسان كويس جدا وفى كل مواصفاتك اللى انتى عاوزاها تسيبيه علشان كدا ولا طبعا هتحاولى تحلى الموضوع باى طريقة علشان مش تخسريه​



ماهو انسان كويس وكل حاجة بس الحياة بالشكل ده هتكون مستحيلة معاه هو شخصيا وخصوصا لو هو مش بياخد موقف حاسم منهم ( مش قصدى يتخانق معاهم او يقاطعهم ) لكن قصدى انهم اكيد بسبب غيرتهم هيحاولو يتدخلو فى حياتهم لو هو مش بياخد موقف حاسم منهم وبيجى مع الحق وينصف الزوجة لو مظلومة منهم يبقا ساعتها هو كمان مش يستحق المحاولة 
ومش افتكر انهم لو بيغيرو اوى كده فيه اى حاجة ممكن تحل المشكلة او تعالجها يبقا اعادة النظر فى الموضوع ككل هى الحل


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ماهو انسان كويس وكل حاجة بس الحياة بالشكل ده هتكون مستحيلة معاه هو شخصيا وخصوصا لو هو مش بياخد موقف حاسم منهم ( مش قصدى يتخانق معاهم او يقاطعهم ) لكن قصدى انهم اكيد بسبب غيرتهم هيحاولو يتدخلو فى حياتهم لو هو مش بياخد موقف حاسم منهم وبيجى مع الحق وينصف الزوجة لو مظلومة منهم يبقا ساعتها هو كمان مش يستحق المحاولة
> ومش افتكر انهم لو بيغيرو اوى كده فيه اى حاجة ممكن تحل المشكلة او تعالجها يبقا اعادة النظر فى الموضوع ككل هى الحل


كلام جميل لكن احنا عاوزين نحل المشكلة من الجدور يعنى نقتل اخته وامه ونستريح من ده كله ههههه​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كلام جميل لكن احنا عاوزين نحل المشكلة من الجدور يعنى نقتل اخته وامه ونستريح من ده كله ههههه​ ​



هههه انا معاكى فى الجريمة الكاملة ديه :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههه انا معاكى فى الجريمة الكاملة ديه :yahoo:


اللهم انصرنا على قوم الكافرين ههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههه بقيتى شريرة يارورو انضميتى للحزب النازى هنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه بقيتى شريرة يارورو انضميتى للحزب النازى هنا


من اللى شيفاه منهم يا اوختى بفش غلى شوية ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*صباح الهيل والزعفران... في حد هنا؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *صباح الهيل والزعفران... في حد هنا؟*


اى هيفا كيفك ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلارورو انتي هنا؟ شو اخبارج ؟ ها عندج موضوع ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلارورو انتي هنا؟ شو اخبارج ؟ ها عندج موضوع ؟*


انا منيحة انتى كيفج  نو عندى شوى صداع افتحى انتى موضوع وانا معك ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*اوك جاء في بالي نتكلم عن تفاهات الناس في ال بي بي م وال واتس اب
شورايج؟ انا شخصيا اكتشفت عقول التافهه من بعض البشر ازعاج وعدم مسؤليه يطرشون مقاطع مرعبه توقف القلب من الخرعه من غير مايراعون شئ *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اوك جاء في بالي نتكلم عن تفاهات الناس في ال بي بي م وال واتس اب
> شورايج؟ انا شخصيا اكتشفت عقول التافهه من بعض البشر ازعاج وعدم مسؤليه يطرشون مقاطع مرعبه توقف القلب من الخرعه من غير مايراعون شئ *


موفاهمة وايش تقصدى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

كلام كتير مو عارفه افهمه هيفا ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> موفاهمة وايش تقصدى ​




*طبعاً ما راح تفهمي هالطلاسم هذه ...والله هداج يا هيفاء شجابج هسه وشجاب الواتس أب بالسالفة ...خليج عالخفيف ...ترانا ما ناكصين بهالليل المهتري هاذ!*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *طبعاً ما راح تفهمي هالطلاسم هذه ...والله هداج يا هيفاء شجابج هسه وشجاب الواتس أب بالسالفة ...خليج عالخفيف ...ترانا ما ناكصين بهالليل المهتري هاذ!*


انا مش فاهمة حاجة خالص ايه الكلاد ده هل من مترجم يا جماعة ​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا مش فاهمة حاجة خالص ايه الكلاد ده هل من مترجم يا جماعة ​




*سوري يا رورو ...دانت حالتك حالة من غير دعم الاخوان المصريين!!

نحن نتكلم عن البرامج الي يرسل الناس من خلالها مقاطع غير مسؤولة .....

يطرشون ...يعني يرسلون
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *سوري يا رورو ...دانت حالتك حالة من غير دعم الاخوان المصريين!!
> 
> نحن نتكلم عن البرامج الي يرسل الناس من خلالها مقاطع غير مسؤولة .....
> 
> ...


كل ده علشان دووووووول يا نهار ايه ده انا لازم اخد كورسات فى اللغة علشان افهم الكلام ده ​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*وش اسوي يافادي مفلسه مواضيع هههههه وش رايك تفتح لنا مواضيع
رورو حياتي حقج علي
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله يسامحج ...تذبيها (تكطيها) على راسي ...زين ...خليني اشوف شجاي على بالي ....شنو رأيكم بموضوع انطرح بين اصدقائي حول اخر اكتشاف علمي بخصوص المريخ ....كثير من الناس في أمريكا ...قدسوا هذا الاكتشاف العلمي وتركوا حتى الايمان بالله!!*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

* احطها براسك مو انت فشلتني وماتبي نتكلم عن الببي 
الامريكان دايما كذا لو باجر يكتشفون
 اني مصنوعه من ذهب راح يقدسوني هههههه
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب اكتشافهم هو التالي:








هذه صورة التقطت وتم اخذ عيناتها من المريخ، في هذه الصورة يوجد شيء يشبه النسيج، وهذا النسيج معروف عند الجيولوجيين كونه عبارة عن تراكمات لاملاح معدنية على شكل كرستالات...وهذا الاكتشاف بحسب وكالة ناسا لعلوم الفضاء، هو دليل على ان كوكب المريخ كان فيه حياة لمخلوقات لم يكتشفها البشر قديماً ....انتهى

عناوين الصحف الامريكية تبدي بهذا الشكل: (الانسان عاش على المريخ من قبل) - (موقف الاديان من حياة الانسان على المريخ) - (مصير البشر او المخلوقات التي عاشت في المريخ) ...وهلم جر! 

انا دخلت في جدالات واسعة وصراحة ...حلكي (فمي) تعب من الكلام! شنو الاراء المطروحة على الساحة الان؟!
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل هذه تبقى فرضيات اوك فرضا كانت فيه مخلوقات عايشه وين المشكله ووش فيها؟ وش دخل التقديس في وجود حياة فيه؟ *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *كل هذه تبقى فرضيات اوك فرضا كانت فيه مخلوقات عايشه وين المشكله ووش فيها؟ وش دخل التقديس في وجود حياة فيه؟ *




*المشكلة الي يدورولها على حل هي: اذا كانت هناك حياة لمخلوقات عاقلة على المريخ، ما موقف الاديان منها!! يعني هل عرفوا المسيح...هل عرفوا الرسول محمد ...هل أمنوا بشيء!

ولا اكولج ...شجاب هذا الموضوع بالمصطبة ...خلي نشيله...وثانياً ...اني وانت بس كاعدين عالمصطبة ...مثل منكول بالعراقي (راح نجر شعر بعض) من ورا هالكلام ...وخاصة انا عندي شعر طويل! :smil12:
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*اوك بس حاليا مافيه حياه مافيه مقومات حياه ماتقدر مخلوقات تعيش فيه الارض هي كوكب الوحيد اللي فيه مقومات الحياه وخلقنا ربنا عشانها
كون كانت في حياة في المريخ في القمر مو شغلنا اتوقع مالها علاقه بالدين يمكن فيه حياه في كواكب اخرى حاليا وماندري عنها (وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا) حنا البشر ما نعلم الكثير واللي نعرفه مايجي شئ قدام اللي مانعرفه وفي علم الله *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا قاعده اتفرج على الكلام و المواضيع و خصوصا انه فاهما كل الكلام-- بفكر اكتب بلغتكم علشان ساعتها محدش هيقدر يقول لى بتكتبى غلط ههههههههههههههههههه
 اوعو تقولو انتم هههههه
 مواضيع  مثيره فعلا--


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبو اعلمج لهتجنا انا ووفادي كم تدفعين؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2012)

إيه الطمع ده-- يعنى انا اديكى شرف انك تعلمينى و بعد كدا تقولى بكام ههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا يا هايفا لا ههههههههههههههههههههه
هيدى ما هى عروبه ابدا 
هههههههههه


----------



## Strident (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا الصفحتين اللي فاتوا مش فاهم نص الكلام...ده احنا طلعنا مش بنتكلم عربي فعلاً....الخليجي صعب جدا جدا جدا....

وبطريقة ما انتقلنا من الواتس اب للحياة على المريخ...

ولازم اسجل استغرابي الشديد....ولا في اعتى احلامي كنت اتصور المصطبة النسائية بتاعت الروج والكريمات، تتكلم عن موضوع عالي اوي زي ده  

موضوع شغلني قبل كده....ماذا لو فيه حياة عاقلة (اكرر عاقلة) في الفضاء الخارجي

ان كانت عاقلة وواعية...فلها اختيار...ويمكنها ان تخطئ....فهل سيخلصها الرب مثلنا؟ هل سيتجسد مرة اخرى في صورتهم؟

في رايي سيكون تحدي شديد جداً للاديان....ومن ناحية اخرى...ارى ان المسيحية ستتجرد كثيراً من الشكل والتقاليد....وسنرى جوهرها جيداً...بعيداً عن الصور القديمة التي كانت تفهم الإله وكأنه محرك إجباري لكل ذرة في الكون...وتقلل من الحرية البشرية ومسئولية الإنسان...

( إيه الكلام الكبير ده؟ دي المصطبة النسائية فعلاً؟ )

بالمناسبة اخ فادي...

لو ممكن المصدر تبقى عملت في خدمة كبيرة جداً


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> ولازم اسجل استغرابي الشديد....ولا في اعتى احلامي كنت اتصور المصطبة النسائية
> بتاعت الروج والكريمات، تتكلم عن موضوع عالي اوي زي ده


 
روج و كريمات!!!شايفين الظلم-- قلب بئا من اول صفحه هتلاقى مواضيع جامده جدا---
 قال روج و كريمات قال---
لن انسا لك هذا الموقف--


----------



## girgis2 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> موضوع شغلني قبل كده....ماذا لو فيه حياة عاقلة (اكرر عاقلة) في الفضاء الخارجي
> 
> ان كانت عاقلة وواعية...فلها اختيار...ويمكنها ان تخطئ....*فهل سيخلصها الرب مثلنا؟ هل سيتجسد مرة اخرى في صورتهم؟
> *
> في رايي سيكون تحدي شديد جداً للاديان....ومن ناحية اخرى...ارى ان المسيحية  ستتجرد كثيراً من الشكل والتقاليد....وسنرى جوهرها جيداً...بعيداً عن  الصور القديمة التي كانت *تفهم الإله وكأنه محرك إجباري لكل ذرة في  الكون...وتقلل من الحرية البشرية ومسئولية الإنسان...*


*
قلبك أبيض يا أخ جوني

مش كل تحدي هنفرح بيه

عموماااا مفيش حالياااا دليل مادي أو علمي يثبت انه هناك حياة عاقلة أخرى في الكون مثل البشر لكي يتم خلاصهم

ولكن الكتاب يحذرنا :

* رؤيا  يوحنا الأصحاح 20 العدد 3 وطرحه في الهاوية وأغلق عليه، وختم عليه  لكي لا يضل الأمم في ما بعد حتى تتم الألف السنة. وبعد ذلك لا بد أن يحل زمانا يسيرا.

رؤيا  يوحنا الأصحاح 20 العدد 7 ثم متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه،

 رؤيا  يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 12 من أجل هذا افرحي أيتها السماوات  والساكنون فيها. ويل لساكني الأرض والبحر، لأن إبليس نزل إليكم وبه غضب  عظيم، عالما أن له زمانا قليلا».

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا الصفحتين اللي فاتوا مش فاهم نص الكلام...ده احنا طلعنا مش بنتكلم عربي فعلاً....الخليجي صعب جدا جدا جدا....
> 
> وبطريقة ما انتقلنا من الواتس اب للحياة على المريخ...
> 
> ...



*شكلك هتوحشنا تانى يا جونى ... اهدى دة انت لسة راجع مفيش من كام ساعة يعنى :smil12:*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

قريت موضوع المريخ قبل 
وكمان فيه ناس كتير بتقول وتحكى ( خاصة بأمريكا ) انها شافت كائنات فضائية نازلة على الارض فى اماكن مترفقة 

صراحة فكرت فى الموضوع ومش عندى فكرة اذا كان حقيقى ان فيه كائنات عاقلة ام لا ( رما كان فيه ائنات حية ) انما عاقلة او غير عاقلة ده شئ لسه مفيش حد يعرف 

اذا كان فيه كائنات عاقلة لا اعلم ماذا سيكون تفسيرها يعنىهل وصلتها الرسالة ام لا هل كانت تعرف الله ام لا 
اسئلة غامضة لا اعتقد حتى لو اثبتو انه كان فيه كائنات عاقلة هنقدر نعرف اذا كانت عرفت ربنا ولا لا 
بس لو فيه حياة على المريخ انا واحدة ههاجر المريخ :yahoo: وابعد عن البشر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*دة على اعتبار ان الكائنات التانية هناك ملايكة ؟؟؟ يا بنتى اللى تعرفيه احسن من اللى متعرفيهوش *


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*

*آلموضوع هيفضل أفترآضآت لغآية مآ يثبت علمياً*

هنتعب نفسنآ فى آلتفكير ليهـ فى شئ غير موثوق منهـ لسهـ
ثم إن بفرض أنهم موجودين .. ليهـ أفترضنآ أنهم زينآ كسرو وصية ربنآ وأنفصلو عنهـ
فبآلتآلى مرو بكل آلمرآحل آللى عشنآهآ أحنآ ..*؟*؟


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> 
> *آلموضوع هيفضل أفترآضآت لغآية مآ يثبت علمياً*
> ...


*
ليكى تقييم عندى عشان حاولت و مش نفع .. ما لو هما بشر يبقى اللى ساير علينا ساير عليهم لو هما كائنات تانية بكوكب تانى و حياة تانية هنطبق اخطائنا و سقطاتنا عليهم ليه ؟؟ كنت عايزة اقول كدة من بدرى بس مش قادرة اتكلم جد او مش مركزة للكلام الجد بمعنى اصح .. ربنا يسامحه اللى فوقنى من تهييسى :beee:*


----------



## girgis2 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> وكمان فيه ناس كتير بتقول وتحكى ( خاصة بأمريكا ) انها شافت كائنات فضائية نازلة على الارض فى اماكن مترفقة





> *هنطبق اخطائنا و سقطاتنا عليهم ليه ؟؟*



*
طالما عندهم عقل حر وروح حيه يبقى ممكن يغلطوا وطالما كدة يبقى السؤال اللي بعده هو ما موقف ربنا منهم ؟؟

هتتريقوا عليا لو قولتلكوا ان من فترة كبيرة قريت كتاب كان بيحذر من ظهورات الكائنات دي والأطباق الطائرة وبيعتبرها ظهورات شيطانية هدفها التشكيك في وجود الله ورسالته وتدبيره في الخلاص والفداء **الذي أعده لخليقته*
*
هذا والله أعلم

*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *طالما عندهم عقل حر وروح حيه يبقى ممكن يغلطوا وطالما كدة يبقى السؤال اللي بعده هو ما موقف ربنا منهم ؟؟
> 
> هتتريقوا عليا لو قولتلكوا ان من فترة كبيرة قريت كتاب كان بيحذر من ظهورات الكائنات دي والأطباق الطائرة وبيعتبرها ظهورات شيطانية هدفها التشكيك في وجود الله ورسالته وتدبيره في الخلاص والفداء **الذي أعده لخليقته*
> *
> ...


وجود أمكآنية أنهم يخطأوآ
*مش معنآهـ بآلضرورة أن دآ حصل فعلاً معآهم*

وأكيد لو عآقلين هيكون لربنآ موقف منهم
بس مش هيكون نفس موقفهـ مننآ .. ألآ لو هم كآن تعآطيهم مع ربنآ هو نفس تعآطينآ


*
لكن لكل شئ فى آلكون حكمة*
وربنآ أعطنآ عقل نميز بيهـ يعنى أكيد لو كآنت محآولآت للتشكيكـ
مش هترقى لأقنآع أى عآقل مدركـ



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> طالما عندهم عقل حر وروح حيه يبقى ممكن يغلطوا وطالما كدة يبقى السؤال اللي بعده هو ما موقف ربنا منهم ؟؟
> 
> هتتريقوا عليا لو قولتلكوا ان من فترة كبيرة قريت كتاب كان بيحذر من ظهورات الكائنات دي والأطباق الطائرة وبيعتبرها ظهورات شيطانية هدفها التشكيك في وجود الله ورسالته وتدبيره في الخلاص والفداء **الذي أعده لخليقته*
> ...



*يعنى ايه عقل ؟؟ لو تقصد اكتساب المهارات و القدرة على التفكير و ايجاد حلول لمشاكل .. يبقى نراقب النمل و هو بيرسم لنفسه طريق يمشى فيه و يقف فى طابور و نراقب القرد و هو بيقشر الموز و بيرقص و اخيرا سمعت ان فيه قرود اتعلمو لغة الاشارة و بيتواصلو مع البشر ! ... كدة الحيوانات عندهم نسبة من العقل أو الذكاء .. هل ربنا بيعاملنا زى الحيوانات ؟؟ اكيد لا 
فحتى لو فيه كائنات تانية ليها عقل و روح و كل حاجة .. مش هيتعاملو زينا .. انت كائن مميز .. و زى ما قالت وايت مش معنى انهم محتمل يغلطو يبقو بالضرورة غلطو ؟؟ الاحتمال يحمل الاثبات و النفى .. 
و حتى لو غلطو ليه الله ينزل لفدائهم ؟ هى الحية اما اغوت امنا حوا هل ربنا حررها من خطيتها ؟.. فليه تحط احتمالية ان الله نزل لفدائهم لو كانو غلطو فى حين فيه كائن عايش معاك اهو و ربنا منزلش لفدائه .. إن دل على شئ يدل على اننا كائنات مميزة فى عين الله .. يكفى اننا فينا نفخة من روحه 

وجود كائنات أخرى ينقص من قدر الله فى ايه ؟؟ يعنى لو اكتشفت ان فيه مجرة تانية عايش عليها كائنات راقية بيولوجيًا و سيكولوجيًا .. هيغير ايه دة من ان المسيح نزل و فدانى ؟  
*


----------



## girgis2 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> وجود أمكآنية أنهم يخطأوآ
> *مش معنآهـ بآلضرورة أن دآ حصل فعلاً معآهم*
> 
> وأكيد لو عآقلين هيكون لربنآ موقف منهم
> ...





> ألآ لو هم كآن تعآطيهم مع ربنآ هو نفس تعآطينآ


*

ماذا تقصدين بتعاطيهم ؟؟

*


> وربنآ أعطنآ عقل نميز بيهـ يعنى أكيد لو كآنت محآولآت للتشكيكـ
> مش هترقى لأقنآع أى عآقل مدركـ


*

أي عاقل مدرك تقصدين ؟؟

عاقل مدرك بوجود الله أم عاقل مدرك بما هو محسوس وعلمي ومادي ملموس ؟؟
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> ماذا تقصدين بتعاطيهم ؟؟
> 
> ...


تعآطيهم .. هو *طريقة تعآملهم مع ربنآ *
بفرض أن لهم نفس قدرآتنآ آلعقلية وآلحسية
فهيكون تعآمل ربنآ معآهم بنآء على رؤيتهم وتعآملهم هم معآهـ
زينآ بآلظبط .. تم كسر وصية ربنآ فتم آلأنفصآل عنهـ
وتلى دآ مرآحل كتير وصلت لتجسد آلسيد آلمسيح لفدآئنآ على آلصليب
لو مآقومنآش أحنآ بكل آلخطوآت دى .. مآكنش هيترتب عليهآ نفس آلنتآيج بآلتأكيد


*وطبعاً آلعآقل هو آلمدركـ بكل مآ هو منطقى وحسى*
 *(* ومآدآم ربنآ منطقى وعملهـ محسوس فى آلكون ومآ فيهـ فدآ مش هيتعآرض مع تفكير آلعآقل *)

*
 
*.،*​
​


----------



## girgis2 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> *يعنى ايه عقل  ؟؟ لو تقصد اكتساب المهارات و القدرة على التفكير و ايجاد حلول لمشاكل ..  يبقى نراقب النمل و هو بيرسم لنفسه طريق يمشى فيه و يقف فى طابور و نراقب  القرد و هو بيقشر الموز و بيرقص و اخيرا سمعت ان فيه قرود اتعلمو لغة  الاشارة و بيتواصلو مع البشر ! ... كدة الحيوانات عندهم نسبة من العقل أو  الذكاء .. *


*
العقل والذكاء اللي عند الحيوانات ده بالفطرة وليس عقل حر في اختياراته

أنا أقصد العقل الحر في اختياره لاتباع وصية الله أو لا يتبعها
*​

> *فحتى لو فيه كائنات تانية ليها عقل و روح و كل حاجة .. مش هيتعاملو زينا .. انت كائن مميز .. و زى ما قالت وايت مش معنى انهم محتمل يغلطو يبقو بالضرورة غلطو ؟؟ الاحتمال يحمل الاثبات و النفى ..
> و حتى لو غلطو ليه الله ينزل لفدائهم ؟ هى الحية اما اغوت امنا حوا هل ربنا حررها من خطيتها ؟*


*مش هدخل معاكي في موضوع الحية ده لأني مش متمكن منه ويقال ان ابليس اللي اتكلم على لسانها** ومع ذلك ربنا أنزل عقوبة عليها
*​

> *.. فليه تحط  احتمالية ان الله نزل لفدائهم لو كانو غلطو فى حين فيه كائن عايش معاك اهو و  ربنا منزلش لفدائه .. إن دل على شئ يدل على اننا كائنات مميزة فى عين الله  .. يكفى اننا فينا نفخة من روحه *



*مهو عشان عندنا نفخة من روحه فاذن أصبح لنا حياة أبدية وموت أبدي وبما اننا بشر ضعفاء ونندم على خطايانا ومهذومين من طبيعتنا الفاسدة فربنا بيدينا فرصة للتوبة

لكن الحية لها نفس وليست لها روح وعندما تموت جسدياااا فتموت نفسها أيضاااا مع جسدها ولا يكون لها حياة أخرى
*​

> *وجود كائنات  أخرى ينقص من قدر الله فى ايه ؟؟ يعنى لو اكتشفت ان فيه مجرة تانية عايش  عليها كائنات راقية بيولوجيًا و سيكولوجيًا .. هيغير ايه دة من ان المسيح  نزل و فدانى ؟
> *



*
أوكي أنا أتفق معاكي

لكن دعونا لا نسبق الأحداث والتساؤلات التي يمكن أن تطرح فيما بعد نتيجة لأي أحداث جديدة قد تطرأ

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> العقل والذكاء اللي عند الحيوانات ده بالفطرة وليس عقل حر في اختياراته
> 
> أنا أقصد العقل الحر في اختياره لاتباع وصية الله أو لا يتبعها
> ...



*و مين قال ان حرية الاختيار دة مش شئ فطرى فينا ؟ الفطرة هى الطبيعة .. الحاجة اللى مش محتاج تتعلمها لانك طبيعى عارفها .. انت بتختار على فكرة بحرية و بارادتك من غير ما تتعلم .. اما تشوف بيبى بيقبل أكل معين و بيرفض اكل تانى هو بيختار بحريته و بفطرته الاكل اللى عايزه .. محدش علمنا الخطية غير اما فطرتنا فى الاختيار اختارت تاكل من التفاحة دى مع انها عارفة انها غلط .. دى حرية اختيار بالفطرة ... 
اختلاف فطرتنا عن فطرة الحيوان ناتجة من اننا كائنات متطورة عن الحيوان .. فنسبة ذكائنا اعلى زى ما القرد أذكى من الزرافة مثلا لانه كائن متطور عنها ..

طيب بما اننا لينا حرية الاختيار و اختارنا الغلط بملئ ارادتنا و الحية غلبانة مالهاش ذنب .. ليه يتم فدائنا احنا و الحية تفضل بعقابها ؟؟ دة احنا الغلطانين و هى مجرد وسيلة .. ليه مش عايز تعترف انك غالى على قلب ربنا و انك فعلا افضل من أى كائن تانى اتخلق ؟*


----------



## girgis2 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> *طيب بما اننا  لينا حرية الاختيار و اختارنا الغلط بملئ ارادتنا و الحية غلبانة مالهاش  ذنب .. ليه يتم فدائنا احنا و الحية تفضل بعقابها ؟؟ دة احنا الغلطانين و  هى مجرد وسيلة .. ليه مش عايز تعترف انك غالى على قلب ربنا و انك فعلا افضل  من أى كائن تانى اتخلق ؟*



*
أنا مش عارف الكلام وصل لكدة ازاي ؟!!

أنا عارف اننا على صورته ومثاله

ولكن أنا كنت بحاول أوضح ان في فرق بين ذكاء وعقل الحيوان وعقل الانسان الحر في اتباع الوصية أو لا

*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو احنا حنتخانق على موضوع المريخ يا جماعة......والنبي خلونا في الخليجي والمصري والعراقي أحسن! *


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هي دي مش مصطبه نسائيه
ايه اللي مدخل العوازل هنا
هما مش لهم مصطبه لوحدهم


----------



## Strident (8 سبتمبر 2012)

معلش لازم ادلي بدلوي في موضوع المريخ ده 

شقاوة اثارت نقطة مهمة جداً:

الحيوانات ايضاً لها عقل إلى درجة ما....وفي رايي...طبعاً...

وده مرتبط كمان بنظرية التطور وغيرها...

جنب العقل يبقى الضمير، ويبقى الفهم، ونقل المعرفة، وحرية الإرادة...

انا مستعد اقبل ان الحيوانات لها درجات من هذه....

شخصياً لا ارى اي مانع في وجود حيوات اخرى وكائنات اخرى مميزة لدى الرب....بل وربما يتجسد الابن لهم ايضاً....ويكون ده Projection على بعد Dimension اخر...

يعني اي حاجة...هو موضوع مثير وفعلاً هيكون تحدي كبير وانا شخصياً اتمنى اشوف الناس هتتعامل معاه ازاي....

طبعاً ده اذا استمرت الحياة على الارض حتى يصل الينا احدهم يعني!

وشخصياً....انا اشعر ان قبول وجود حيوات اخرى، اسهل من قبول انها ظهورات الملائكة وغيرها...

فعلاً شيء مثير وأخ فادي بليييييييييز المصدر


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

netta قال:


> هي دي مش مصطبه نسائيه
> ايه اللي مدخل العوازل هنا
> هما مش لهم مصطبه لوحدهم




*هي وجهة نظر صحيحة ....! :smil12:*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> معلش لازم ادلي بدلوي في موضوع المريخ ده
> 
> شقاوة اثارت نقطة مهمة جداً:
> 
> ...



*المصدر:

http://www.csmonitor.com/Commentary...er-Curiosity-and-other-big-science-may-reveal

*


----------



## Strident (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة على اعتبار ان الكائنات التانية هناك ملايكة ؟؟؟ يا بنتى اللى تعرفيه احسن من اللى متعرفيهوش *



ههههههههههههههه....



فادي الكلداني قال:


> *المصدر:
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/Commentary...er-Curiosity-and-other-big-science-may-reveal
> 
> *



شكراً يا عزيزي....

ما قرأته يقول انه في مرحلة ما ربما يكون المريخ قد احتوى حياة...قد تكون بكتيريا او اي نوع...
لا يوجد حتى الآن اي شيء عن حياة عاقلة خلفت ادوات او غيره...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> شكراً يا عزيزي....
> 
> ما قرأته يقول انه في مرحلة ما ربما يكون المريخ قد احتوى حياة...قد تكون بكتيريا او اي نوع...
> لا يوجد حتى الآن اي شيء عن حياة عاقلة خلفت ادوات او غيره..




*وهذه الاستنتاجات قد تعلق الكثير من الامال على العصور القديمة للمريخ في حال وجود حياة هناك، يعني هذا الاكتشاف بادئة لاكتشافات اخرى! *


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

دآ مش بس* أحتلآل للمصطبة*
دآ كمآن غزو لفكرهـآ 


فين آلموآضيع آلبنآتيتى وفينكم يآ بنآت 
*يآ شمآتة كل آلظآظآت فينآ *:t23:


 
*.،*​


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*مساء الخير.... انا دخلت المصطبه غلط ولا المصطبه اتسرقت منكم يا بنات هى المصطبه دى مش المصطبه النسائيه ولا انا غلط فى العنوان ؟؟!!!*


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بقت مصطبة حلمنتيشى
هههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *مساء الخير.... انا دخلت المصطبه غلط ولا المصطبه اتسرقت منكم يا بنات هى المصطبه دى مش المصطبه النسائيه ولا انا غلط فى العنوان ؟؟!!!*


*وأحنآ هنسيبهآ بآلسآهل يعنى* ..*؟*

بينآ على ميدآن قسم آلأجتمآعيآت *نعملهم ثورة :smile01*

 
 
*.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بقت مصطبة حلمنتيشى
> هههههههههه


هههههـ أمشى يآ سمير أحسن لآ تتآخد *رهينة **:t23:*
 

 
*.،*​​


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ أمشى يآ سمير أحسن لآ تتآخد *رهينة **:t23:*
> 
> 
> 
> *.،*​​


ههههههههههههه
بالعكس
اناشاعر مليش
حل  بل لغز
حتى لو بقت رهينة
هتقولى علشان خاطرك يا سمير 
مش هنعمل ثورة
ههههههههههههه
بس الصراحةبينى وبينك كدا
انامستعد للانحراف بس مش لقى حد يواجهنى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا حبايبي وش عندكم الليله؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*هلآ هيوف شخبآرج * :t23:

مش عندنآ حآجة .. مآعندكيش أنتِ موضوع ننقآشهـ ..؟


 
*.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلاحياتواسيكرت انا بخير وسهالات ..زين وينهم البنات؟ صاير المكان مهجور*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

 أهآ بقى صحرآ 


طيب أنآ عندى موضوع على آلمآشى
*أيهـ رأيكم فى آلبنت آللى معظم أصدقآئهآ من آلشبآب *
وبمعنى تآنى هى بتتأقلم مع تفكيرهم أكتر من تفكير آلبنآت

*تفتكروآ أيهـ تفسير آلحآلة دى* ..؟
 *

* 
 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*سيكرت جبتي لي العمى وش ذا لون اللي تكتبين فيه ابد مايبان
اوك صداقه لكن بحدود اتفهمها الصداقه اللي زي انتيم وتحكي
له كل شئ  صعبه وش فهمهم في البنات؟ ممكن يشوفها تافهه
قولي زماله صداقه عاديه ماشي *


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *سيكرت جبتي لي العمى وش ذا لون اللي تكتبين فيه ابد مايبان
> اوك صداقه لكن بحدود اتفهمها الصداقه اللي زي انتيم وتحكي
> له كل شئ  صعبه وش فهمهم في البنات؟ ممكن يشوفها تافهه
> قولي زماله صداقه عاديه ماشي *


بعد آلشر يآ قمرهـ 
طيب هقلل من آلوردى على قد مآ أقدر أهو (

*
بأختلآف عمق آلصدآقة يآ هيوف*
كنت بتكلم عن فكرة ميل آلبنت فى آلتفكير للشبآب بشكل أكبر منهـ للبنآت


ثم أن زمآلة أو صدآقة مش هتفرق مآ دآمت مترسخة بينهم آلحدود وآلخطوط آلحمرآ صح ..
ولآ أنتِ عندكـ رأى مختلف ..*؟*




 *.،*​ ​ 


​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

وش سالفتكم الحين ؟:dance:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*
انا شخصيا ما اميل صداقه عميقه مع رجال صداقه زماله ماشي بس مو لدرجة الانتيميه انا صديقات انتيميات ماعندي ماتفاهمت مع البنات اشلون اتفاهم مع رجال.. اتوقع يعتمد على حسب النشأه وتجارب مؤلمه مع البنات ويمكن بعد بعض رجال يفهمون البنات اكثركل هذه الاسباب مؤثره على اختيار البنت رجل كصديق*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*يخرب البيت الواكس وسنينو اول مره استخدمه عشان جهازي اخترب
مو قادره استحمل احترقت وش ذا بنات  اي سوابق عندكم معاه؟
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انجل هنا.. اثر نورك مغطي علي ههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هي دي مش مصطبتنا برده
ولا انا دخلت العنوان غلط ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟

هي اتحولت مشتركه امتي ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا ناديت عبود عساه يوافق ويجي*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*نيفين .. هم اللي يحركون ذي المصطبه الفاشله من كذا اشركناهم معانا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا ناديت عبود عساه يوافق ويجي*


*فتحت فى قسم الدردشة سؤال عن :*
*هل تحقد على رشدى أباظة ؟ ( طبعا دة للشباب )*
*ماذا عن البنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*واحد غنيت له صباح - شادية - نجاة الصغيرة*
*ورقصت له سامية جمال - وحبيته كل نجمات السينما*
*حتى فاتن حمامة ....يخرب بيت حقدك ياعبود*
*أية رأيكم عندى حق أحقد عليه ؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل تعلم ؟

ان اكتر من شارك بهذا الموضوع 
هي العضوه هيفاء الهاشمي 
بـ 256 مشاركه 
وكان اول مشاركتها بتاريخ 10/8 
اي بعد يومين من تاريخ انشاء الموضوع 

تليها العضوه انجل ايز بـ 248 مشاركه 

اما المركز الثالث كان من نصيب العضوه شقاوه بـ 242 مشاركه 

يعني محدش بيرغي قدكم اهو متقولوش احتلال تاني بقي 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء , سيكرت كل بنات المصطبة الحلوات الفاتنات ( الشباب لا ) كيفك ياغاليات ؟

تتكلمو عن الصداقة ولا رشدى اباظة ( ياقلبى عليه :t33 
اوكى الصداقة انا شخصيا بحس انى بتفق اكتر مع الولاد اكتر من البنات يمكن لان البنات ( على الاقل اللى قابلتهم فى حياتى ) كان كل هدفهم الخطوبة والجواز ( مش بقول ان ده غلط ) بس مش يكون كل الكلام والحياة والاهداف كلها والكون كله متوقف على النقطة ديه فالولاد كانو بيريحونى لانهم مش هيتكلمو فى النقطة ديه معايا والحاجة التانية مفيش موضوع الغيرة المنتشرة بين البنات


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*
رشدي اباضه يا ذا الغبار قديم مسكين رشدي حتى ليومنا ذا ينحقد عليه
شكلو مش مرتاح في قبره
مايستاهل تحقد عليه اقولك ليش؟ انت في زمنك ذا فيه الاجمل من صباح وشاديه نجاةزز ساميه اسمع عنهم بس ماعرفهم كويس

بالنسبه للبنات ؟ نحقد على مين هات لي نجمه تستاهل نحقد عليها
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا سلام خمس اعضاء هنا ها؟ من جبت لكم عبود كلكم جيتم
عشان تعرفون قدر عبود في مصطبتنا*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء رشدى اباظة نزل منه موديل واحد فى السوق ومش هيتكرر 
بس اشوفه على الشاشة ( مع انى مش بشوف افلام قديمة ) احس ان احنا جيل مظلوم قال عندنا هانى سلامة ( يع يع ) والشاب تامر حسنى (يعيييين تلاتة اربعة ) 
هااااا عاشقة وغلبانة والنبى :t33::t33:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> هي العضوه هيفاء الهاشمي
> بـ 256 مشاركه
> وكان اول مشاركتها بتاريخ 10/8
> اي بعد يومين من تاريخ انشاء الموضوع



انا جيت بعد اسبوع 
برغي هنا بس  خارج المنتدى مابرغيش


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*انجل بلا هاني  بلا حسن الشافعي

اصلي اكتشفت حد تاني 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا جيت بعد اسبوع
> برغي هنا بس  خارج المنتدى مابرغيش



*
الموضوع تم انشاءه
يوم 8/8
اول مشاركاتك كانت يوم 10/8
ودي كانت اول مشاركه  144

يعني مش بعد اسبوع :smil12:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هااااا عاشقة وغلبانة والنبى :t33::t33:


*ههههههههههههههه*
*تصدقى ان سبب فتحى للموضوع انى كنت باسمع الأغنية دى ؟*
*يا محاسن الصدف ...ومحاسن الحلو برضه *
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

أوكى كلآمكم تمآم يآ بنآت 
أنآ آلجهآز عندى متعفرت ومش عآرفة أكتب 


خليكم مع رشدى أبآظة ( سيبآكم فى أيد أمينة  )

وأشوكم بكرة 

​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هل تعلم ؟
> 
> ان اكتر من شارك بهذا الموضوع
> هي العضوه هيفاء الهاشمي
> ...



*اوبس التالت ؟؟ مستوايا نزل جامد .. اخلص الامتحان بس و ارجع بقوة ان شاء الله :smil12:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياربي ذا الولد ليش يتبلى علي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *ياربي ذا الولد ليش يتبلى علي *



* ولد !!!
ويتبلي كمان  ؟؟ :ranting:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء مين الجديد اللى اكتشفتيه ؟:dance:

عبود انا بحب الاغنية ديه :spor2:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*شقاوه حياتو الله يوفقج ويعيني على الجامعه شايله همها مع ان لسه باقي وقت على ما تبدا*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

لا ليك حق بصراحه تحقد عليه
احنا الل يجيل بعد جيلكم بمراحل هههههههههه
بكبرك علي فكره

وبنعشقه برده
رجل ولا كل الرجال
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعشقه في فيلم الزوجه ال13 تحفه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

عاوزه افقع مرارتكم معايا
بموضوع غلس جدا

خلصتوا حقد علي رشدي اباظه ولا لسه ؟

ههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> هيفاء مين الجديد اللى اكتشفتيه



*ذا المزيون اسمه سامر وسوري *







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*رشدى اباظة هو جورج كلونى العرب مع الفارق طبعًا

آآآآآآآة و آآآآآآآآة من رشدى أباظة بتقلب علينا المواجع ليه يا عوبد .. هو فيه فى جمال رشدى أباظة ولا شخصيته ولا اسلوبه ولا ضحكته ولا صوته العميق و هو موطيه كدة ... هما دول الرجالة ولا بلاش .. مش اشباه الرجال ( الفنانيين عشان محدش يضربنى ) اللى على ايامنا دول بس بس خلينى ساكتة:new2:*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء مزيان وزين الشاب الحلو اللى فى الصورة ده 

شقاوة امسكى اعصابك يابنتى رشدى اباظة مات خلاص ومفيش امل ان الموديل ده ينزل تانى ده كان فلته من فلتات الزمن 
ارحمنا يارب من الاشكال الموجودة :a82:
قال تامر حسنى وتامر هجرس ( يخرب بيت تقل دمه ) انا ابتديت اكره اسم تامر 
وهانى سلامة ( يخرب بيت الرخامة اللى زايدة عن حدها ) كفاية مش عايزة افتكر اكتر من كده :a82:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع يجيب الضغط ويفقع المراره اللي لسه مش اتفقعت
هههههههههههههه

ايه رايكم بقي

في واحد يشوف واحده ويكلم واحد تاني عشان يكلمها
ويعرف اذا كانت مرتبطه ولا لا
عشان زميله عاوز عروسه 

حد فهم حاجه
حاجه تفقع المراره لو لسه موجوده يعني
واللي يغيظك اكتر
انهم رجاله يعني حشريين وكمان اخدوا دور الخاطبه
هههههههههههههههههه

الله يرحمك يا نيلي هههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههه نيفين فكرتينى بمسرحية عادل امام الواد سيد الشغال ( انا اتجوزها علشان هى تتجوز واحد تانى ) 

مش فهمت حاجة :dance:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*خصوصا تامر هجرس دمو تقيل جدا وسخيف وع يرفع ظغط وصوته ينرفز الاعصاب واخد بنفسو مقلب 

بسالكم هل فيه مشاهير قابلتوهم؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هيفاء مزيان وزين الشاب الحلو اللى فى الصورة ده
> 
> شقاوة امسكى اعصابك يابنتى رشدى اباظة مات خلاص ومفيش امل ان الموديل ده ينزل تانى ده كان فلته من فلتات الزمن
> ارحمنا يارب من الاشكال الموجودة :a82:
> ...



*هههههههههه يخرب عقلك لسة كنت بقول تامر حسنى و تامر هجرس كتبتيهم ايه توارد الافكار دة .. لالا كدة كتير :t33:*


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بقالي كتيررر غايبه عن المصطبه
اخباركم يا حلوين
بتحكو في موضوع ايه لو خلصتو قولولي انا معايا موضوع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*سؤال عالسريع 
لو انا مسكت عضوه فيكم وقولتلها يا بت 
هتزعل ولا لا ؟

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه يخرب عقلك لسة كنت بقول تامر حسنى و تامر هجرس كتبتيهم ايه توارد الافكار دة .. لالا كدة كتير :t33:*




هههههههه لا ده توارد تقل الدم اللى عندهم :a82:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			في واحد يشوف واحده ويكلم واحد تاني عشان يكلمها
ويعرف اذا كانت مرتبطه ولا لا
عشان زميله عاوز عروسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عادي نيفين عاوز يتاكد انها فاضيه الرجال يمكن ماعنده الجراءه ان يكلمها بنفسه*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *خصوصا تامر هجرس دمو تقيل جدا وسخيف وع يرفع ظغط وصوته ينرفز الاعصاب واخد بنفسو مقلب
> 
> بسالكم هل فيه مشاهير قابلتوهم؟*



هيفاء تامر هجرس :a82::a82::a82::t32::t32::t32::t32: بحبه موت :t32:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

* ليون دخيلك لا تزعل مو قصدي اقلل منك.. لكن نحن نستخدم الفاظ البنت و الولد عادي من غير تقليل شأن.. ولو قلت عني البنت هيفاء مش حزعل.. مش عارفه اذا عيب عندكم انا اسحبها واعتذر لك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه نيفين فكرتينى بمسرحية عادل امام الواد سيد الشغال ( انا اتجوزها علشان هى تتجوز واحد تانى )
> 
> مش فهمت حاجة :dance:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب نقول كمان
واحد زميله عاوز عروسه
راح هو شاف واحده مش يعرفها خالص
بس فيه واحد يعرفها فراحه قاله يسالها
لو مش مرتبطه يجيب زميله يشوفها
ايه رايك في الموقف دا بقي ؟




هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> عادي نيفين عاوز يتاكد انها فاضيه الرجال يمكن ماعنده الجراءه ان يكلمها بنفسه*



ياحبي مهو اصلا العريس مش شافها
دا صاحبه اللي بيخطبله
وبصراحه الموقف فقعلها مرارتي هههههههههههههه
انتي توافقي بالفكره دي
واحد مش شافك لو انتي فاضيه صاحبه يجيبه يشوفك وكدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> انا بقالي كتيررر غايبه عن المصطبه
> اخباركم يا حلوين
> بتحكو في موضوع ايه لو خلصتو قولولي انا معايا موضوع



حمدلله علي السلامه يا قمر

فيه الموضوع دا


موضوع يجيب الضغط ويفقع المراره اللي لسه مش اتفقعت
هههههههههههههه

ايه رايكم بقي

في واحد يشوف واحده ويكلم واحد تاني عشان يكلمها
ويعرف اذا كانت مرتبطه ولا لا
عشان زميله عاوز عروسه 

حد فهم حاجه
حاجه تفقع المراره لو لسه موجوده يعني
واللي يغيظك اكتر
انهم رجاله يعني حشريين وكمان اخدوا دور الخاطبه
هههههههههههههههههه

الله يرحمك يا نيلي هههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> موضوع يجيب الضغط ويفقع المراره اللي لسه مش اتفقعت
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه رايكم بقي
> ...



*بتحصل فى احسن العائلات .. الفكرة فى الاسلوب و مدى قرب الشخص التانى منك .. اصل لو الموضوع زمايل و كلهم زى بعض بيبقى حاجة مالهاش معنى لكن لو عارف ان فلان دة صديق ليكى او صديق عائلة و يعرفك كويس و له كلام معاكى يسأله و يخليه يتوسطله دى مفهومة شوية .. لكن لو زيه مجرد زميل او معرفة سطحية الموضوع هيبقى فيه حساسية شوية *


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههه نيفين انا قريتها مرتين علشان افهم مين بيعمل ايه 
طبق طبقكو طبق فى طبق طبقنا 
بس فهمت الحمد لله :yahoo:
مش عارفه يانيفين بس الموقف محسسنى انهم هيشترو تلاجة مش بيتكلمو عن جواز


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2012)

يووووووووووه بقي يا بنات 
متخليكم حنين علي الرجاله مكسوووووفين الله 
علي اساس انهم مش بيعاكسوا في الشارع مثلا وقتها مش بيتكسفوا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعني زميلو  مشغول وهو يشتغل خطابه له ويبصبص له عروسه؟ في حالة هو مرتبط يمكن فعلا عاوز يساعد زميله وفي حالة ان هو مو مرتبط تعتبر حشريه مايروح يدور لنفسه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتحصل فى احسن العائلات .. الفكرة فى الاسلوب و مدى قرب الشخص التانى منك .. اصل لو الموضوع زمايل و كلهم زى بعض بيبقى حاجة مالهاش معنى لكن لو عارف ان فلان دة صديق ليكى او صديق عائلة و يعرفك كويس و له كلام معاكى يسأله و يخليه يتوسطله دى مفهومة شوية .. لكن لو زيه مجرد زميل او معرفة سطحية الموضوع هيبقى فيه حساسية شوية *




المشكله ان الراجل المتوسط في الموضوع كبير
ومش يعرفك ولا اتعامل معاكي خالص
واعتقد كمان انه ميعرفش زميل الاخ اللي ساله دا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني هي زي بضاعه معروضه ليس الا
وبين البايع والشاري يفتح الله
هههههههههههههه




Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه نيفين انا قريتها مرتين علشان افهم مين بيعمل ايه
> طبق طبقكو طبق فى طبق طبقنا
> بس فهمت الحمد لله :yahoo:
> مش عارفه يانيفين بس الموقف محسسنى انهم هيشترو تلاجة مش بيتكلمو عن جواز



ايون هي حاجه زي كدا بالظبط
نفسي احساسي بضاعه معروضه للفرجه
عجبت واحد وخلاص ههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههه نيفين فكرتينى بموضوع البضاعة ده موقف اتحكالى حصل فى مؤتمر خريجين  فى مصر عن واحد راح المؤتمر ( كان فى اسكندرية ) راح بالعربية بتاعته ووصل فى نفس الوقت اللى اتوبيسات المؤتمر وصلت فيه وكان كل البنات واقفة فراح نزل من العربية بتاعته بص على كل البنات الواقفين وبعدها ب 5 دقايق ركب عربيته ومشى واحد صاحبه بيقوله مشيت ليه قاله مفيش ولا بنت حلوة علشان اتجوزها  :a82:
ده رايح يتجوز ولا رايح يشترى تلاجة ؟
للاسف تفكير غريب يارب ارحمنا


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه نيفين فكرتينى بموضوع البضاعة ده موقف اتحكالى حصل فى مؤتمر خريجين  فى مصر عن واحد راح المؤتمر ( كان فى اسكندرية ) راح بالعربية بتاعته ووصل فى نفس الوقت اللى اتوبيسات المؤتمر وصلت فيه وكان كل البنات واقفة فراح نزل من العربية بتاعته بص على كل البنات الواقفين وبعدها ب 5 دقايق ركب عربيته ومشى واحد صاحبه بيقوله مشيت ليه قاله مفيش ولا بنت حلوة علشان اتجوزها  :a82:
> ده رايح يتجوز ولا رايح يشترح تلاجة ؟
> للاسف تفكير غريب يارب ارحمنا


ما غريب الا الشيطان 
هو مش تفكير غريب هو تفكير مريض 
لانه كا هدفه الشاغل جمال الشكل 
ربنا يشفيهم بجد دا ان دل فا بيدل علي السطحيه اللي هما فيها


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا يا انجيل

بس اللي غظني في الموضوع مش السؤال بصراحه

الموضوع معروف ان الستات هما اللي مشهورين جدا
في امور الخطوبه والجواز والحشريه دي
ودي تسال دي عن عروسه لحد معرفه وهكذا

لكن كونها تخرج من راجل
دي اللي كانت جديده عليا لما عرفتها بصراحه
لان يبكره صفه الحشريه دي والتدخل في امور الناس الشخصيه جداا

رجاله خاطبه جديده نوفي
الزمن اتقلب ولا ايه 
هههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ما غريب الا الشيطان
> هو مش تفكير غريب هو تفكير مريض
> لانه كا هدفه الشاغل جمال الشكل
> ربنا يشفيهم بجد دا ان دل فا بيدل علي السطحيه اللي هما فيها



عندك حق ياميرو ده مش اسمه جواز ده اسمه بيع وشرا :a82:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ميرو هاتي موضوعج*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

نيفين يمكن الرجالة حبو يقتحمو المجال انتى عارفاهم بيحبو يقلدونا فى كل حاجة :t33::t33:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> نيفين يمكن الرجالة حبو يقتحمو المجال انتى عارفاهم بيحبو يقلدونا فى كل حاجة :t33::t33:




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي صح بيقطعوا علينا مش سايبلنا مجال ننفرد بيه
حتي الرغي بقوا افظع مننا فيه :smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرووووووووووووووووووو يا ميروووووووووووو
انتي يابنتي فطستي تحت في الموضوع ولا ايه
ههههههههههه

حد ينادي عليها

يالا انزلي بموضوعك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

البنت هربت هههههه .. عقبال ماتجي جاوبو على سؤالي في حد منكم قابل مشاهير وكيف انطباعكم


----------



## Samir poet (8 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

نيفين كله الا الرغى والمصطبة تشهد :t33::t33::t33:

هيفاء لا عمرى ماقابلت مشاهير ومش افتكر لو قابلتهم هيفرق معايا


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا شفت من بعيد بس مفكرش اروح اسلم ولا الكلام دا خاالص 
سؤالي بقي 
تفتكروا عشان الواحج يرتبط ويتجوز ايه المبلغ المناسب اللي المفروض يكون الزوج بيقبضوا عشان يكفي ال_زوجين يعيشوا بيه 
اسمع رايكم ؟؟؟
وانا هقول في الاخر
_


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> البنت هربت هههههه .. عقبال ماتجي جاوبو على سؤالي في حد منكم قابل مشاهير وكيف انطباعكم



*فنانيين و اعلاميين لا ... علماء و كتاب و صحفيين معروفين طبعا جدًا و كان ليا الشرف انى اكلمهم و اناقشهم .. و اللى قابلتهم انهبرت بجد بطبيعتهم و اسلوبهم و البساطة اللى هما فيه .. كنت ببقى مستمتعة بحضورهم جدًا*



mero_engel قال:


> انا شفت من بعيد بس مفكرش اروح اسلم ولا الكلام دا خاالص
> سؤالي بقي
> تفتكروا عشان الواحج يرتبط ويتجوز ايه المبلغ المناسب اللي المفروض يكون الزوج بيقبضوا عشان يكفي ال_زوجين يعيشوا بيه
> اسمع رايكم ؟؟؟
> ...



*حسب مصروفك الشخصى و المستوى اللى متعودة عليه فى المصاريف .. دة بتختلف من شخص للتانى .. واحدة تقبل يكون مرتبه فى بداية حياتهم 1.500 شهريا واحدة تانية تقول لا مش يقضينى انا عايزة 3000 غيرها تقول دول ميعملوش حاجة مش أقل من 5000 ... مش ينفع نقول رقم ثابت فى الموضوع دة *


----------



## oesi no (8 سبتمبر 2012)

انا قابلت مشاهير اه 
عادل امام وهانى رمزى وادورد وهيفاء وهبى  واخرون


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

اوسى كل الشباب هيحسدوك دلوقتى على هيفاء وهبى :t33:
ليه يابنى قولت هيتحقد عليك حقد رهيب 
خلى حد يبخرك :t33::t33:


----------



## oesi no (8 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اوسى كل الشباب هيحسدوك دلوقتى على هيفاء وهبى :t33:
> ليه يابنى قولت هيتحقد عليك حقد رهيب
> خلى حد يبخرك :t33::t33:


لا وكان قبل ما تتجوز كنت فى مكان ما كدة ولاقتها نازله من عمارة فبقولهم مش دى هيفاء قالولى اه ساكنه هنا  ههههههههه  يعنى عنوان البيت معايا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس خلوا بالكم عليه شويه بودى جارد  ولاد لازينه 
بس اكتر حد نكته فيهم عادل امام 
قابلته فى المهندسين كنت داخل كافيه الصبح بدرى لاقيته داخل قدامى بالراحه 
فانا كنت مستعجل فبقوله بعد اذن حضرتك قالى وماله اتفضل  ببص كدة لاقيته هو قعدت اعتذرله وكدة 
ومرة قابلته على الصحراوى وبقوله ننتصور  وكدة قالى الفلاش بيتعبنى هههههههههههه بيستهبل


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2012)

كمان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ يابنى اختفى خميس وجمعه بقا ده انت كمان معاك العنوان بتاعها :t33::t33:

عادل امام اموت فيه بس مش افتكر لو شوفته هروح اسلم عليه


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> البنت هربت هههههه .. عقبال ماتجي جاوبو على سؤالي في حد منكم قابل مشاهير وكيف انطباعكم



اه شوفت بس عادي يعني مش صرخت وجريت عليهم زي الافلام ههههههههه
بني ادمين عادين




mero_engel قال:


> انا شفت من بعيد بس مفكرش اروح اسلم ولا الكلام دا خاالص
> سؤالي بقي
> تفتكروا عشان الواحج يرتبط ويتجوز ايه المبلغ المناسب اللي المفروض يكون الزوج بيقبضوا عشان يكفي ال_زوجين يعيشوا بيه
> اسمع رايكم ؟؟؟
> ...



بصي اولا: هو بيختلف كطبيعه كل بنت والمستوي اللي عايشه فيه
ثانيا : بتختلف من محافظه للاخري في مستوي المعيشه فيها
يعني الارياف والصعيد اعتقد مش زي المدن القاهره والاسكندريه وكدا
مستوي المعيشه بيختلف 

وانا عن نفسي
مش يفرق بصراحه لاني لازم اكيف نفسي علي حسب مرتبه
لسه في البدايه ومع الوقت اكيد هايكبر ومرتبه هايزيد وهكذا


حكيمه والنبي ههههه:yahoo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *حكيمه والنبي ههههه*:yahoo:


*يعنى بتدى حقن ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا شفتهم معظمهم في السفر فنانين خليجين في طياره او مطاعم الفنانين الشباب ما افكر اسلم عليهم حتى الغرور واصل حده وحواليهم معجبين كثيرين الفنانين القدماء احبهم حييل طيبين ومتواضعين واسلم عليهم
الاجانب شفت بس ليوناردو بتاع تايتنيك حييل طيب
العرب شفت احمد بدير في فرنسا من زمان مسكين محدش عبرو قاعد لوحده في طاوله جنبنا شفت ابتسمت له ناداني بالاشاره مارحت له كنت طفله 
شفت مريام  من بعيد بس وع ثم وع انصدمت في شكلها قصيره جدا
شفت وحده اسمها هناء ثروت دقيت سوالف معها وانا ماعرفها بس هي علمتني انها كانت فنانه واعتزلت قبل لا انولد اصلا *


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*بخ بتتكلموا فى ايه؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ينفع ( الكبير ) وولاده ؟؟*
*والا عايزين فنانين وفنانات بس ؟؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*ميرو شو يعني اشلون اتشرط في راتبه؟ ماهو اكيد نعرف شو كثر ياخذ من شغله وافقنا عليه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			ينفع ( الكبير ) وولاده ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من ذا الكبير؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *من ذا الكبير؟*


 *أى حد كبير :t33:*


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فنانيين و اعلاميين لا ... علماء و كتاب و صحفيين معروفين طبعا جدًا و كان ليا الشرف انى اكلمهم و اناقشهم .. و اللى قابلتهم انهبرت بجد بطبيعتهم و اسلوبهم و البساطة اللى هما فيه .. كنت ببقى مستمتعة بحضورهم جدًا*
> 
> 
> 
> *حسب مصروفك الشخصى و المستوى اللى متعودة عليه فى المصاريف .. دة بتختلف من شخص للتانى .. واحدة تقبل يكون مرتبه فى بداية حياتهم 1.500 شهريا واحدة تانية تقول لا مش يقضينى انا عايزة 3000 غيرها تقول دول ميعملوش حاجة مش أقل من 5000 ... مش ينفع نقول رقم ثابت فى الموضوع دة *


انا معاكي بتختلف من حد لتاني يا شقاوه 


+Nevena+ قال:


> اه شوفت بس عادي يعني مش صرخت وجريت عليهم زي الافلام ههههههههه
> بني ادمين عادين
> 
> 
> ...


نوفا الحكيمه عش العصفوره يقضينا 
لا يا جماعهن اقصد في طبيعه الحياه اللي احنا فيها 
ايه الحد الادني عشان الانسان يعيش في مستوي متوسط


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> نوفا الحكيمه عش العصفوره يقضينا
> لا يا جماعهن اقصد في طبيعه الحياه اللي احنا فيها
> ايه الحد الادني عشان الانسان يعيش في مستوي متوسط



صعب تحددي اصلا يا قمر
يعني مثلا
دلوقت بنت اتنيلت حبيت واحد
وقتها مش فكرت في مرتبه بقي ولا حتي سالته
مش فاضيه تسأل لامور بقي يقطعه :a82:

بس وقت الجد ولما جه يتقدم عرفت انه بسيط
هترفضه يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا  لا هتقول ايه هتكيف معاه وخلاص مدام بحبه 
وتفتح الجعوره لاهلها ههههههههههه
اختيارها بقي ولازم تبقي قده


بس كبدايه في زمنا الحالي صعب يكون اقل من 1000
كدا ادني زياده طبعا ماشي :t33: خير وبركه

ودا يبقي عش العصفوره يا بطوط اصلا

بما ان كل شئ اصلا بقي غالي :smil12:


----------



## mero_engel (8 سبتمبر 2012)

سيبك من اللي حب واللي اطلق 
مثلا لو واحد رايح يشتري عيش هيقوله اوزنلي بحبنا 
الفكره انه فيه معايير معينه ومجبرين عليها للمعيشه في البلد دي بغض النظر عن تنازلهم 
انا وجهه نظري 1500 ويغعتبر اقل من المتوسط كمان


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*معاج حق ميرو الف والف خمسميه ماتكفي بس اذا كان ذا راتب الزوج او اقل من ذا وش ذنبه؟*


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2012)

> 1500 ويغعتبر اقل من المتوسط كمان


ومالة على اساس ان الشباب بيطلع بيتخرج بيلاقى  الشغل كتير مش عارف ينقى  منة
مين مرتبة اصلا  الف جنية الا اذا ربنا كرمة  بشغلتين تلاتة جنب بعض


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> سيبك من اللي حب واللي اطلق
> مثلا لو واحد رايح يشتري عيش هيقوله اوزنلي بحبنا
> الفكره انه فيه معايير معينه ومجبرين عليها للمعيشه في البلد دي بغض النظر عن تنازلهم
> انا وجهه نظري 1500 ويغعتبر اقل من المتوسط كمان



واللي مرتبه 400 و600 ولو زاد وربنا فرجها عليه
يبقي 800

يتحكم عليهم بعدم الجواز لحد ما يبقي 1500 كحد ادني
ووقتها كمان مش ينفع لان الزمن اختلف ؟


وفي النهايه هي مش قاعده عامه
لان في ناس بتقبل وتعيش باقل حاجه
ومستواهم بيكون كويس

حكمه الزوجه في التدبير بقي
ومحدش يسألني ازاي ؟














































ما جربتش لسه هههههههههه


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هيفاء مزيان وزين الشاب الحلو اللى فى الصورة ده
> 
> شقاوة امسكى اعصابك يابنتى رشدى اباظة مات خلاص ومفيش امل ان الموديل ده ينزل تانى ده كان فلته من فلتات الزمن
> ارحمنا يارب من الاشكال الموجودة :a82:
> ...



انتو ايه مزاجكم في القديم؟ انا مفيش يعني واحدة م القدام تشدني بصراحة...

بالنسبة للتوامر...ضيفي عندك تامر أمين بسيوني....أرخم مذيع في تاريخ التليفزيون

     رخممممم ودمه واقف يخرب بيت كده


----------



## mero_engel (9 سبتمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ومالة على اساس ان الشباب بيطلع بيتخرج بيلاقى  الشغل كتير مش عارف ينقى  منة
> مين مرتبة اصلا  الف جنية الا اذا ربنا كرمة  بشغلتين تلاتة جنب بعض


انا عارفه يا جرجس انا دا غصب عن ظروف الشباب 
انا بتكلم علي طبيعه الحياه والمعيشه في بلدنا


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

احنا هنضحك على بعض؟
مفيش دلوقتي ولا بنت بتحب شاب وتسيب الدنيا عشانه


في مصر لا يوجد إلا صفقات....بنت (جمال + عيلة) مقابل فلوس الراجل

جمال البنت مقابل فلوس الشاب...

مفيش بقى التضحيات والكلام ده بلاش نضحك على بعض  

وغير كده لازم شوية واقعية....النادرين اللي بيضحوا عشان حبهم برضو صعب اوي حبهم يصمد كتير امام الصعوبات


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى مين قال مزاجنا فى القديم ؟ انا مش بشوف قديم اصلا بس رشدى اباظة لكل العصور :t33:

تامر امين ؟ :t32::t32: فعلا هو الواحد لازم يكره اسم تامر 
يمكن شوفته مرة او اتنين والحقية كان احساسى :t32::t32::t32:


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هو موضوع المريخ راح فين؟ ده انا مشيت من كام ساعة بابص دلوقتي لقيت ييجي 20 صفحة!!


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2012)

:t33::t33::t33: جونى عارف وصفك للجواز بالطريقة ديه بيسموه ايه ؟ :t33: بلاش احسن 
انا بتفق معاك ان فيه كتير من الجوازات عندنا بتمشى بالمنطق ده وده اللى بيخليه بيع وشرا مش جواز


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> احنا هنضحك على بعض؟
> مفيش دلوقتي ولا بنت بتحب شاب وتسيب الدنيا عشانه
> 
> 
> ...



ياساتر ايه يا جون
جو السواد اللي في كلامك دا يابني
مين قال ان دي واقعيه ؟
ان جمال البنت = فلوس الراجل
وان البنت بتبيع نفسها عشان كدا


لا فيه حب وفي بيضحي وحبهم بيصمد قدام الصعوبات
وبيكون جواز ناجح جدا كمان
عن بتاع الفلوس والجمال

صوابعك مش زي بعضها
لسه فيه في الزمن الاسود دا
بني ادمين زي ما ربنا خلقهم
لسه صفات الانسان الحقيقه جواهم
لسه مأتثروين بصفات العالم البشعه 
.............. الخ


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بمناسبه المستوى الاجتماعى للزوح يا ميرو علشان لسه واخد بالى هقولك حاجة سمعتها فى عظه 
لابونا بولس جورج اسمها متى يمكن الارتباط  والراجل ده من افضل الناس اللى اتكلموا فى الموضوع ده 
قال ايه بقى
قال مينفعش شاب بياخد 1500 جنيه يرتبط ببنت مصاريفها فى الشهر 1000 جنيه لانه فيه مصاريف اكل وشرب وبيت 
وكمان هنفترض فيه نونو صغير  هيجيب لكل ده منين  اكيد مش هينفع 
فلازم  قبل ما ناخد خطوة الارتباط نحسب 4 حاجات  
اول حاجة   الحوار:  يعنى يكون فيه مجال فى الحوار ما بينكم مش شايفين روحكم غلسين وعاوزين ترتبطوا علشان مثلا القطر هيفوت او هو شايف انك تنفعى تتسابى فى البيت من غير ما يقلق 
تانى حاجة القبول : يعنى الوقت بينكم يمر من غير ما تحسوا بيه تتقابلوا 3 ساعات يمروا اكنهم ربع ساعه  مش تتقابلوا  ساعه وفى خلال الساعه يبص على ساعته 4 5 مرات ههههه 
ثالث حاجة الاتفاق  : يعنى تبقى متفقين اجتماعيا  يعنى مينفعش واحد من امبابه ياخد واحدة من مصرالجديدة وياريت منمسكش فى حالة واحدة حصلت ونقول ما فلان وفلانه زى الفل مينفعش حد مرتبه قليل ياخد واحده مصاريفها كتير مينفعش بنت تختار واحد وهى شايفه انه ميقدرش يتحمل مسئوليه مصاريف بيت واسرة وعيال لمدة شهر من مرتبه اللى انتى المفروض عارفاه 
والرابعه مش فاكرها 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## mero_engel (9 سبتمبر 2012)

حلووو سخنت وقلبت خناقه 
عايزه اتفرج


----------



## mero_engel (9 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بمناسبه المستوى الاجتماعى للزوح يا ميرو علشان لسه واخد بالى هقولك حاجة سمعتها فى عظه
> لابونا بولس جورج اسمها متى يمكن الارتباط  والراجل ده من افضل الناس اللى اتكلموا فى الموضوع ده
> قال ايه بقى
> قال مينفعش شاب بياخد 1500 جنيه يرتبط ببنت مصاريفها فى الشهر 1000 جنيه لانه فيه مصاريف اكل وشرب وبيت
> ...


وعليكم ورحمه الله هي نسبه وتناسب 
بس  هسالك سؤال تعالي نتكلم علي اقل بنت في مستوي اجتماعي يبقي تفتكر ايه المرتب اللي يعيشوا بيه 
ولو قولت اقل من 1000
يبقي هختلف معاك في الكلام 
لانه دي طبيعه الحياه كل حاجه غاليه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل واحد ياخذ من ثوبه وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال ماتتخانقوش*


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> وعليكم ورحمه الله هي نسبه وتناسب
> بس  هسالك سؤال تعالي نتكلم علي اقل بنت في مستوي اجتماعي يبقي تفتكر ايه المرتب اللي يعيشوا بيه
> ولو قولت اقل من 1000
> يبقي هختلف معاك في الكلام
> لانه دي طبيعه الحياه كل حاجه غاليه


خلينا نتفق برضه انه فيه مستوى اجتماعى بالنسبه ليهم الف جنيه ده رقم رهيييييييييييييييب 
انا اعرف ناس كتير جدا مبيجيبوش الف جنيه فى الشهر وعايشين وعندهم عيال 
العيال فى مدارس حكومة 
والسفرة بتاعتهم ممكن مبتشوفش اللحمه مرتين  فى الشهر 
لو عاوزه تتفرجى على ناس متعرفيش عايشين ازاى تعالى امبابه وانا افرجك 
فيه ناس عايشه على معاش مبارك اللى هو 70 جنيه  مع مرتب شاب بيشتغل فى صيدليه ب 400 جنيه مثلا   
فيه مستويات اجتماعيه ضعيفه جدا فى مجتمعنا  المنيل ده فممكن بالنسبه ليهم الالف جنيه تبقى مبلغ 
فهمانى


----------



## mero_engel (9 سبتمبر 2012)

صح يا جوووو وجهه نظر صح وبايدها


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> :t33::t33::t33: جونى عارف وصفك للجواز بالطريقة ديه بيسموه ايه ؟ :t33: بلاش احسن
> انا بتفق معاك ان فيه كتير من الجوازات عندنا بتمشى بالمنطق ده وده اللى بيخليه بيع وشرا مش جواز



بالضبططط انا مش باشكر فيه انا باقول ان ده اللي بيحصل وكتيييير جداً....

بره لو اتنين اتقابلوا لاول مرة...وهاتكلم عن اجانب مسيحيين بجد مش بالاسم....الشاب يعزمها على فنجان قهوة ويتفقوا ع المعاد...لو انبسطوا يتفقوا تاني على سينما مثلاً...ولو انبسطوا يتفقوا على مرة تالتة....بعد كده لو مبسوطين يبقى خلاص...فيه علاقة ودي بيسموها In a relationship

ودي في مقام الخطوبة....وف مرحلة معينة بعد ما حبوا بعض اوي الراجل يتفنن انه ي Propose
يعني يعرض عليها الزواج....

فبيكونوا عادة واخدين بعض عن حب حتى لو اول مقابلة كانت عن طريق Dating site

في مصر بقى..انا باسميها بصراحة نخاسة....العريس بفلوسه عايز يشتري جارية او كلمة اوحش شوية....الكلمة الذوق النهاردة اسمها trophy wife


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*بس كمان الاجانب بيجمعو فلوس عشان يتزوجو او يعيشو مع بعض ويحوشو لغاية مايجيبو فلوس العرس.. وش الفرق؟ *


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بس كمان الاجانب بيجمعو فلوس عشان يتزوجو او يعيشو مع بعض ويحوشو لغاية مايجيبو فلوس العرس.. وش الفرق؟ *


هما بيبقوا عايشين حياتهم اما بيشتغلوا بيشتغلوا بجد واما بيتفسحوا بيتفسحوا اوى 
اما بيبقوا فى علاقة بيعملوا انها تكمل ودة مش بياخد وقت 
عندنا بقى بيتدلعوا فى الشغل ومبيعرفوش يتفسحوا واما يجوا يحبوا ميلاقوش فى ايديهم حاجة يعملوها وياخدوا الصدمة المتينه اما يلاقوا واحد لا حب ولا اتنيل على عينه اشتغل وطلع عينه وعمل قرش وجاى يتقدم مش هتستنى معاه 6 شهور وتبقى عروسه 
لكن الاخ اللى بتحبه هتلاقى سنه جيش و5 سنين شغل يكون نفسه  ووووووو 
فطبعا الاهل ما بيصدقوا يلاقوا حد يشيل الهم اللى عليهم والبوق اللى زى المنشار طالع واكل نازل واكل مصاريف مصاريف مصاريف 
لانه اصلا مرتب الاب او دخله الشهرى مش بيكفيه 
فلازم  يخلص منها فى اقرب فرصه علشان ربنا يكرمه ويخف الضغط اللى عليه شويه 
وتستمر المأساة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*بقولك بيعيشو بجد زوج وزوجه وعيال من غير زواج دي تفرق كتير محدش يقول ماعندهموش مصاريف زواج قولو مابيتجوزوش من الاساس
وحتى مش مهم الاهل يعرفو ولا اب ولا ام مستني يفرحو بيهم
الزواج بالنسبه لهم اخر خطوه  بعد مايكونو حياتهم دا اذا استمرو وجابو عيال وحوشو لفلوس الفرح وتكاليفها.. عندنا اول خطوه زواج وبعد كده تجي باقي الامور .. يعني العكس*


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بقولك بيعيشو بجد زوج وزوجه وعيال من غير زواج دي تفرق كتير محدش يقول ماعندهموش مصاريف زواج قولو مابيتجوزوش من الاساس
> وحتى مش مهم الاهل يعرفو ولا اب ولا ام مستني يفرحو بيهم
> الزواج بالنسبه لهم اخر خطوه  بعد مايكونو حياتهم دا اذا استمرو وجابو عيال وحوشو لفلوس الفرح وتكاليفها.. عندنا اول خطوه زواج وبعد كده تجي باقي الامور .. يعني العكس*



الفرق الوحيد انهم هنا ماخدوش الالتزام الزوجي....فمثلاً عند الانفصال لا يوجد طلاق وتقسيم للاملاك...ولا ارث ولا غيره...

اما المسيحيين الذين اتكلم عنهم....فهؤلاء يقيمون علاقاتهم كما شرحت...الاهم انه العرس رغم انه غلي لكنه بالنسبة للدخول في الخارج مش قاتل ولا يحتاجون للتحويش لمدة 10 سنين ومساعدة الاهل!

كما ان الافراح في مصر في منتهى البهرجة والفشخرة ع الفاضي...في الخارج الزفاف يكون بسيطاً مملوء بروح الحب والتلقائية...اما في مصر فيحجزوا قاعات غالية ويجيبوا مخرجين للحفل واغلى دي جيه وكل الهجص ده


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بقولك بيعيشو بجد زوج وزوجه وعيال من غير زواج دي تفرق كتير محدش يقول ماعندهموش مصاريف زواج قولو مابيتجوزوش من الاساس
> وحتى مش مهم الاهل يعرفو ولا اب ولا ام مستني يفرحو بيهم
> الزواج بالنسبه لهم اخر خطوه  بعد مايكونو حياتهم دا اذا استمرو وجابو عيال وحوشو لفلوس الفرح وتكاليفها.. عندنا اول خطوه زواج وبعد كده تجي باقي الامور .. يعني العكس*



هيفاء معلش منين جبتى هذا الكلام  حبيبتى ؟ مش كل اللى بنشوفو فى الافلام حبيبتى صحيح 
انا مش بقول ان ده مش بيحصل لكن مش معنى انه بيحصل يبقا هو ده الوضع الطبيعى او العام  عندهم او حتى  مقبول  هيفاء صدقى او لاتصدقى امريكا مثلا دولة محافظة مثلا في عملية  اختيار رئيس الجمهورية بيشوفو اذا كان راجل متجوز و family man ولا لا وطلق قبل كده ولا لا لو متجوز ( جواز فى كنيسة )  وعنده اسرة واولاد ده بيعلى من رصيده لو مش متجوز وماشى براحته ده بيخليهم ممكن يرفضوه خالص 
مش احنا بس اللى عندنا قيم واخلاق ياهيفاء ديه خدعة كبيرة احنا عايشين فيها واسألى مجرب :t13: وجوزاتهم الناجحة اللى بيكون فيها حب حقيقى بتكون ناجحة بجد مش من بره سعدا ومن جوه البيت جحيم ونكد اذلى على الاقل عندهم نسبة كبيرة من الصدق مع النفس من غير افيون التدين الشكلى والظاهرى اللى عندنا اللى بيخبى كوارث وراه  :


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هيفاء معلش منين جبتى هذا الكلام  حبيبتى ؟ مش كل اللى بنشوفو فى الافلام حبيبتى صحيح
> 
> مش احنا بس اللى عندنا قيم واخلاق ياهيفاء ديه خدعة كبيرة احنا عايشين فيها واسألى مجرب :t13: وجوزاتهم الناجحة اللى بيكون فيها حب حقيقى بتكون ناجحة بجد مش من بره سعدا ومن جوه البيت جحيم ونكد اذلى على الاقل عندهم نسبة كبيرة من الصدق مع النفس من غير افيون التدين الشكلى والظاهرى اللى عندنا اللى بيخبى كوارث وراه  :



Chapeauuuuuu


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الفرق الوحيد انهم هنا ماخدوش الالتزام الزوجي....فمثلاً عند الانفصال لا يوجد طلاق وتقسيم للاملاك...ولا ارث ولا غيره...
> 
> اما المسيحيين الذين اتكلم عنهم....فهؤلاء يقيمون علاقاتهم كما شرحت...الاهم انه العرس رغم انه غلي لكنه بالنسبة للدخول في الخارج مش قاتل ولا يحتاجون للتحويش لمدة 10 سنين ومساعدة الاهل!
> 
> كما ان الافراح في مصر في منتهى البهرجة والفشخرة ع الفاضي...في الخارج الزفاف يكون بسيطاً مملوء بروح الحب والتلقائية...اما في مصر فيحجزوا قاعات غالية ويجيبوا مخرجين للحفل واغلى دي جيه وكل الهجص ده




سوري جوني 
انا مش معاك في النقطه دي
مين قال ان بره ما فيش طلاق ولا تقسيم املاك او ورث
انا باشتغل معاهم بره في الموضع ده
وهما حتي لو مش متجوزين وعاشت معاه وفي اولاد بينهم بتاخد 65 % من كل اللي عنده زائد مصاريف الاولاد كلها 
وبالنسبه للافراح اهم شئ عندهم البهرجه في حجز ال reception  
لانه مصاريفه اضعاف اضعاف تكاليف الفرح
هما صحيح بيعملوا الفرح very simple ولكن شوف بقي اللي بيحصل في 
الreception  بعد الكنيسه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم 
 تعرفو انا كنت بقول ان فى امريكه الناس عايشا حياتها و مفيش احترام و مفيش ادب و مفيش و مفيشو عايشين مع بعض بدون زواج و بتاع--
 بس الحقيقه لما رحت--
 حسيت قد إيه احنا الى معندناش لا ادب و لا احترام --
 يعنى اتفاجئت انهم فى التلفزيون العام لحد تقريبا الساعه 8 مش بيجيبو اى فيلم فيه قبله حتى ! بيبقا كله مقطوع-- و بعد كدا  بيكتبوا قبل بدايه الفلم ان الفلم للكبار فقط--
 ده طبعا لان الاطفال بينامو كبيرهم 8 او 8:30 علشان صحتهم--!
 مش عندنا هنا  الافلام كلها إيحائات قليله الادب-- كلها افكار مخله و جنسيه-- حتى لو مفيش مشهد مخل-- كفايا الكلام و الشتايم و الالفاظ الى بتتقال -- و بعد كدا يقول لك فلم فيه اطفال يعنى اطفال تخشه تلاقى الطفل عندنا صايع بيقول الفاظ بزيئه من الافلام ده-- تصاب بسكته قلبيه و حالت هلع ان الاطفال باقو يسمعو و يقولو الكلام ده فى السن ده و الواحد كبر و خلف مثلا و يدوب بداء يسمع الكلام ده!!
 ده غير بئا ان الناس صادقه-- محدش عايش دور مش بتاعه!!
 يعنى الى مش بيصلى مش هيروح يصلى علشان جرانه ميقولوش عليه مبيصليش--
 الى مئدب موئدب و الى قليل الادب قليل الادب--
 مش هتلاقى بنت عايشا فى الدور و انها مؤدبه و مش بتكلم و لاد و مش بتعمل و بعد كدا تلاقيها مصاحبا شاب و بيحصل بنهم بلاوى!! كله فى الخفاء
  يعنى فى النهايه زينا زيهم!
 بس احنا عايشين بماسك العفه و الطهاره و التدين--
 و هما شايلين الماسك ده و كل واحد بطبيعته...
 طبعا الكلام ده مش عام-- بقول الاغلب الى شوفته..
 فعلا كلامك صح يا نتا--  حتى لو مش متجوزين رسمى-- يكفى انهم  عايشين مع بعض فى بيت واحد و عندهم اولاد-- ده بيديها حق انها تاخد--
 بس المتزوجين-- اعتقد احدث قانون دلوقتى هو انهم يشوفو  تاريخ الزواج و كل ما كسبه هو  من بعد تاريخ الزواج بيتقسم بالنص-- و طبعا غير مصاريف الاولاد-- و بتختلف شويه لو هى اثبتت إنها مش بتعمل او تركت العمل لترعا الاولاد-- اعتقد ساعتها النسبه بتختلف-- و لو هى بتشتغل بتختلف بردو-- على حسب الحاله--...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الشاهد الله نا ماجبت سيرة القيم والاخلاق وعندما كنت اكتب ردي ماكنت افكر في القيم ومن الاحسن نحن او هم من عايش في اكاذيب ومن يمثل على نفسه الاخلاق من عدمه اولا مافيه وجه للمقارنات كل مجتمع فيه قيم زينه واخرى شينه ماكو مشكله من الاساس انا اتكلم عن دول الاوربيه وبريطانيا بالاخص مسالة المعيشه مع بعض وانجاب الاطفال قبل الزواج هل تعتبر شئ مستهجن؟ الجواب لا هل المجتمع يقيم الانسان السيئ عن الجيد على اساس هذا شئ الجواب لا
بالعكس الحب وانجاب الاطفال هذا حق وشئ خاص لشخصين المجتمع ماله شغل فيه وماينظر اليه انه عيب وبالتالي المساله عندهم ماتحتمل انتظار زواج وتحويش فلوس لان صارت عادي في المجتمع هل ا الام تولول اذا عرفت ان بنتها حامل من حبيبها المتفقه معه بالزواج؟ هل الاب يزعل من ابنه؟ ان الاثنين مجرد مايحبون بعض ينتقلون ويعيشون مع بعض هذا واقعهم ماجبت شئ من  عندي يعتبر اسلوب حياة عندهم مالوش علاقه بالقيم او الاخلاق 
المحافظه على الجسم قبل الزواج مالها علاقه بالتدين فقط كثير مش متدينين وما يسمحون الافراط مع الحبيب قبل الزواج هذا اسمه اسلوب حياة وعادات وتقاليد تختلف فيه الشعوب مو اكثر*


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

netta قال:


> سوري جوني
> انا مش معاك في النقطه دي
> مين قال ان بره ما فيش طلاق ولا تقسيم املاك او ورث
> انا باشتغل معاهم بره في الموضع ده
> ...



بس لو هم مش مسجلين حتى جواز مدني كCommon-law partner
الحكومة او المحكمة هتعرف منين انهم متجوزين اصلاً؟

لازم يكون فيه الزواج المدني الاول عشان يبقى فيه طلاق...

انا بقى عجبني اوي الكاثوليك هناك....واقصد الكاثوليك الحقيقيين لانهم مش بيطلقوا (رغم ان القانون بيسمحلهم بكده)


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الى متى يعنى تستمر نومة الكهوف ذي؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*صدقينى ماعارفة 

اتكلمو *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياحبيبتي بيتكبرو علينا كبرت رؤسهم ومابقتش المصطبه من مقامهم*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*هما مين دول ؟؟ و هما يقدرو أصلا ... و بعدين احنا كفائة نشغل 100 مصطبة ولانحتاج لحد .. دة الكلام شغل البنات حتى :t23:*


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

صباح الخييييييييييييييير
على عليكو
ازيكوووووووووووو
عاملين اية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*صباح الخير بليل يا سمورة 

احنا حلوين الحمد لله *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*ماتحاوليش بقالي يومين بدور عليهم وبقيت بشحت حد يسولف جبت عبود البارحه كسرت خاطره شافني مسكينه محدش يسولف معي *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههههههههه عوبد محتاج حد يتحايل عليه عشان يسولف دة من امتى دة ؟؟ سيبك منهم احنا نسولف هو احنا صغيرين يعنى *


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه
انتو والله يا بنات
زى العسل
هههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب عندي موضوع عن الاسره وحنانها والترابط وكذا.. كثير نسمع عن ناس فاقده حنان وحب واحترام عشان اهاليهم ما اعطوهم الحنان في صغر مو شرط مايحبونهم بس هم كذا اسلوب حياتهم ان مايبينون مشاعر الحب لعيالهم وش رايك ذا له تاثير على نشاتهم؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

حياكم الله 
 ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله يحييك ياهلا ويا غلا اسفرت وانورت ليون*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *الله يحييك ياهلا ويا غلا اسفرت وانوت ليون*



* احسن الله مساكي اختي هيفاء 
منور باهله والله
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*بصى هو نشأة الطفل و نفسيته بتتبنى خلال أول 4 سنين .. يعنى كل تصرفاته بعد كدة و طباعه و أمراضه النفسية بيبقى فى الغالب اساسها التعامل معاه خلال اول 4 سنين فى عمره ... و ممكن تلاقى طفلين فى نفس الاسرة و اتعرضو لنفس الظروف بس رد فعل كل طفل فيهم مختلف تمامًا عن التانى .. يعنى مثلا لو الاتنين اتعرضو للاهمال فى طفولتهم تلاقى واحد فيهم بقى هيبر أكتيف عشان يلفت النظر أو يدعى المرض عشان يخلى اللى حواليه يهتمو و التانى تلاقيه بقى شخصية انطوائية و بيرفض التعامل مع البشر او بيتضايق من الامور الاجتماعية دى .. و بالتالى اما يكبرو رد فعلهم ناحية الاسرة اللى هيكونوها مختلفة ... تلاقى واحد فيهم يهتم بولاده اوى و يعوضهم الحنان اللى كان مفتقده و التانى زى ما نشأ على عدم الاهتمام ميهتمش برضه .. للاسف ردود الافعال و الاثار النفسية للمواقف مالهاش موقف ثابت بتختلف باختلاف الشخصية *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

> *بصى هو نشأة الطفل و نفسيته بتتبنى خلال أول 4 سنين .. يعنى كل تصرفاته بعد كدة و طباعه و أمراضه النفسية بيبقى فى الغالب اساسها التعامل معاه خلال اول 4 سنين فى عمره*






*طيب ممكن مصدر: عشان انا محاور ويعجبني الاطلاع عالمصادر يا ست شقاوة؟ ولا هي شقاوة وبس! :t23:*


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بصى هو نشأة الطفل و نفسيته بتتبنى خلال أول 4 سنين .. يعنى كل تصرفاته بعد كدة و طباعه و أمراضه النفسية بيبقى فى الغالب اساسها التعامل معاه خلال اول 4 سنين فى عمره ... و ممكن تلاقى طفلين فى نفس الاسرة و اتعرضو لنفس الظروف بس رد فعل كل طفل فيهم مختلف تمامًا عن التانى .. يعنى مثلا لو الاتنين اتعرضو للاهمال فى طفولتهم تلاقى واحد فيهم بقى هيبر أكتيف عشان يلفت النظر أو يدعى المرض عشان يخلى اللى حواليه يهتمو و التانى تلاقيه بقى شخصية انطوائية و بيرفض التعامل مع البشر او بيتضايق من الامور الاجتماعية دى .. و بالتالى اما يكبرو رد فعلهم ناحية الاسرة اللى هيكونوها مختلفة ... تلاقى واحد فيهم يهتم بولاده اوى و يعوضهم الحنان اللى كان مفتقده و التانى زى ما نشأ على عدم الاهتمام ميهتمش برضه .. للاسف ردود الافعال و الاثار النفسية للمواقف مالهاش موقف ثابت بتختلف باختلاف الشخصية *


*شخصية انطوائيةبالظبط 
انا اهو يا اختى شقاوة
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *طيب ممكن مصدر: عشان انا محاور ويعجبني الاطلاع عالمصادر يا ست شقاوة؟ ولا هي شقاوة وبس! :t23:*



*صدقنى كانت مقالة لسة قرياها من حوالى اسبوع لو اتكعبلت فيها تانى هجيبهالك لكن انى افتكر انا قريت فين من المستحيلات تقريبا انا اى مقالة بتقع تحت ايدى فى اى حتة بقراها .. بس وعد لو شوفتها تانى و جت قصادى هجيبلك اللينك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *شخصية انطوائيةبالظبط
> انا اهو يا اختى شقاوة
> *​



*كل دة و انطوائى يا مفترى :smile01*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا اقصد بالظبط ربط بين الحصول على الحب والحنان في الاسره وبين تصرفات الشخص لما يكبر يعني كثير من اطباء يربطون بين هذ وذاك واذا شافو مثلاوحده تقيم علاقات حب وغراميات يقولون انها فقدت الحب والحنان في البيت وعندها نقص في المشاعر فتلجأ للبديل*


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كل دة و انطوائى يا مفترى :smile01*


احفلك بى اية
علشان تصدقينى :act23::act23:
افتحى اسئلة عاليا وهتعرفى
:66::66:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صدقنى كانت مقالة لسة قرياها من حوالى اسبوع لو اتكعبلت فيها تانى هجيبهالك لكن انى افتكر انا قريت فين من المستحيلات تقريبا انا اى مقالة بتقع تحت ايدى فى اى حتة بقراها .. بس وعد لو شوفتها تانى و جت قصادى هجيبلك اللينك*




*خلاص يا عزيزتي - انت الي قريتيها، بتعتبري انت المصدر يا ستي ولا تزعلي، طيب يعني بعد الاربع سنين مفيهوش امل يتصلح؟ كطفل؟

انا اتكلم عن بعض الشباب الذين أختلفت طباعهم وسلوكياتهم خلال فترة مراهقتهم، لانها بحسب علمي هي الاكثر حساسية والاكثر Forming لشخصية الانسان خاصة فيما يتعلق بالحنان.

ولا ئيه؟ 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انا اقصد بالظبط ربط بين الحصول على الحب والحنان في الاسره وبين تصرفات الشخص لما يكبر يعني كثير من اطباء يربطون بين هذ وذاك واذا شافو مثلاوحده تقيم علاقات حب وغراميات يقولون انها فقدت الحب والحنان في البيت وعندها نقص في المشاعر فتلجأ للبديل*



*هو ممكن هذا الشيء، بس مو قاعدة يا هف هف! :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ماهو مش كل واحدة فقدت الحب فى بيتها هتدور عليه فى غراميات .. فيه واحدة تهتم بشغلها أوى و دراستها و تركز فيهم عشان تلفت النظر بنجاحها .. واحد تهتم بصداقات واحدة تهتم بغراميات 

و ممكن واحدة نشأتها سوية و هى طفلة و اما كبرت قررت تنحرف و تعمل غراميات فمش شرط ابدًا 
ً


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايوه بس بيقولو كثفو جرعات العواطف في البيت عشان العيال مايظطروش يبصو لبره*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *خلاص يا عزيزتي - انت الي قريتيها، بتعتبري انت المصدر يا ستي ولا تزعلي، طيب يعني بعد الاربع سنين مفيهوش امل يتصلح؟ كطفل؟
> 
> انا اتكلم عن بعض الشباب الذين أختلفت طباعهم وسلوكياتهم خلال فترة مراهقتهم، لانها بحسب علمي هي الاكثر حساسية والاكثر Forming لشخصية الانسان خاصة فيما يتعلق بالحنان.
> 
> ...



*الحنان مطلوب طول العمر مش طفولة بس ولا مراهقة بس ولا حتى البلوغ و الشباب و بعد الجواز و فى سن الشيخوخة بنحتاج الحنان 
لكن الكلام عن ان اول 4 سنين دة كان مثبت بتجارب و ابحاث على مجموعات اطفال و ملاحظة سير حياتهم بعدها

فى فترة المراهقة مكونة للشخصية بشكل كبير و الاحتياج فيها للاحتواء و مشاركة الافكار و الاحترام و الحوار اكتر من مجرد الحنان و الاهتمام بكل كبيرة و صغيرة .. فى المراهقة الى حد ما بتسيب المراهق يعتمد على نفسه شوية تحت مراقبتك

زى اى مبنى بيتبنى .. العواميد مهمة لكن الاساس اهم .. المراهقة مهمة بس الطفولة اهم .. لان حتى تصرفات المراهقة الى حد ما بتتأثر بالطفولة و عاداتها و اللى شافه فيها *


----------



## Strident (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه الموضوع الممل ده....غيروه يا جماعة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايه الموضوع الممل ده....غيروه يا جماعة




*ليه - أخر حلاوة! حتى نعرف اسرار الاطفال خاصة الستات منهم..ولما يكبروا نعرف نتعامل معاهم...دول بيقولو اسرار! :t4:*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

إسمحلولي أقول رأيي المتواضع 
حتى لو الطفل إتربى في وسط أسري مليان حب وحنان 
رح يكبر ويبقى عنده حاجة للحب! 
لأنه الحب الأسري يختلف كليا عن الحب العاطفي .. 
كل إنسان منا بحاجة إلى الحب العاطفي ويبقى يبحث عنه ! 
ومش معنى إنه الإنسان بيبحث عن الحب إنه هو إنسان فاقد للحب والحنان الأسري 
تحياتي للجميع ومتابعة معاكم


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

*هو آلكلآم على أيهـ يآ جمآعة
:t23:
*

.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*بس كلام المختصين فيه نوع من صحه اذا الانسان فاقد الحب في بيته راح يستعجل في الحصول على الحب خارج البيت  وممكن يخطئ ويروح عند شخص مو مناسب*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> إسمحلولي أقول رأيي المتواضع
> حتى لو الطفل إتربى في وسط أسري مليان حب وحنان
> رح يكبر ويبقى عنده حاجة للحب!
> لأنه الحب الأسري يختلف كليا عن الحب العاطفي ..
> ...




*ممكن أعترض؟ ...لانني خلقت لكي أعترض! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *هو آلكلآم على أيهـ يآ جمآعة
> :t23:
> ...




*كي تلحقي بالركب...

أقتباس من هف هف:
*
*طيب عندي موضوع عن الاسره  وحنانها والترابط وكذا.. كثير نسمع عن ناس فاقده حنان وحب واحترام عشان  اهاليهم ما اعطوهم الحنان في صغر مو شرط مايحبونهم بس هم كذا اسلوب حياتهم  ان مايبينون مشاعر الحب لعيالهم وش رايك ذا له تاثير على نشاتهم؟*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ممكن أعترض؟ ...لانني خلقت لكي أعترض! *


أكيد يا فادي ممكن 
ليش أصلا شو وظيفة أدم في الحياة غير "الإعتراض" :smile01


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أكيد يا فادي ممكن
> ليش أصلا شو وظيفة أدم في الحياة غير "الإعتراض" :smile01




*ربنا يسامحك..وهو كل أدم آدم! :mus25:*


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا 
على المفترى
يااخى فادى 
هههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ربنا يسامحك..وهو كل أدم آدم! :mus25:*



طبعا كل أدم أدم يا فادي D:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

في واحد اسمه فادي قال بعترض ولا اعترض
خلاص نتيجه واحد.. صفر.. لصالح روزيتا الحلوه


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

واااااااااااااااانااااااااااااااااا
مليون اعترض


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> في واحد اسمه فادي قال بعترض ولا اعترض
> خلاص نتيجه واحد.. صفر.. لصالح روزيتا الحلوه


إستني علي بس .. 
مش رح تشوفي ولا أدم في المصطبة بعد شوي ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

انا اهوووووو
او انا والاخ فااااااادى
اتنين


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *كي تلحقي بالركب...
> 
> أقتباس من هف هف:
> *
> *طيب عندي موضوع عن الاسره  وحنانها والترابط وكذا.. كثير نسمع عن ناس فاقده حنان وحب واحترام عشان  اهاليهم ما اعطوهم الحنان في صغر مو شرط مايحبونهم بس هم كذا اسلوب حياتهم  ان مايبينون مشاعر الحب لعيالهم وش رايك ذا له تاثير على نشاتهم؟*


ميرسى للنجدة ألكـ ولـ هف هف :smile01


أمممم
آللى أكيد ومآفيهوش جدآل أن هيكون فيهـ تأثير
*أمآ درجتهـ وأثرهـ على آلمدى آلبعيد* .. فبيختلف على عوآمل تآنى كتير
زى خبرآتهـ وبيئتهـ وآلأشخآص آللى بيحتكـ بيهم مع آلوقت
وأهمهآ آلتربية .. صحيح فقد آلحنآن بيسبب خلل معين عند آلطفل 
لكن لو دآ أتوضع معآهـ أسس ومبآدئ سليمة لتفكيرهـ وحيآتهـ أكيد مش هيكون آلأثر متشآبهـ
فمش كل فآقد حنآن لآزم حيآتهـ تضيع بآلعكس أحيآناً بيكون هو آلأكثر رغبة فى بنآء حيآة سليمة
تعوضهـ عن آللى فآتهـ


ومن جآنب تآنى لآزم نفرق بين نقص آلحنآن  .. وبين آلنقيض آللى هو* آلقسوة وآلعنف*
لإن آلحآلة آلتآنية دى مفيهآش كلآم بتسيب أثر سلبى عميق عند آلطفل


*

.،*


​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طبعا كل أدم أدم يا فادي D:




*طيب ...انا قلت هو كل أدم (بألف فيها همزة) و آدم (بالف فيها مدّة)....

الاولى تعبر عن أدم ...وهي ليست الكلمة الصحيحة للمخلوق، لكنها تعبر عن الذي يبدأ الالفة والمحبة...

اما آدم بالمدّة ...فتعبر عن أبينا آدم المخلوق...

والمعنى: هل كل من أراد الالفة والمحبة يعتبر آدم! :t4:
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> في واحد اسمه فادي قال بعترض ولا اعترض
> خلاص نتيجه واحد.. صفر.. لصالح روزيتا الحلوه





*يا عيني على حلف النساء لما يتكاتف!:bud:*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *طيب ...انا قلت هو كل أدم (بألف فيها همزة) و آدم (بالف فيها مدّة)....
> 
> الاولى تعبر عن أدم ...وهي ليست الكلمة الصحيحة للمخلوق، لكنها تعبر عن الذي يبدأ الالفة والمحبة...
> 
> ...


الله أعلم يا فادي هههههههه 
هو يعلم ما في النفوس والقلوب :smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*روزيتا فادي جبتو هنا بالعافيه ماتطفشهوش مش حيجي تاني ومحدش غيري في اجازه هنا وفاضي يسولف معي
 نعمل ايه لازم نداري ونتحايل هههه*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *روزيتا فادي جبتو هنا بالعافيه ماتطفشهوش مش حيجي تاني ومحدش غيري في اجازه هنا وفاضي يسولف معي
> نعمل ايه لازم نداري ونتحايل هههه*


خلص بس عشانك يا هيفاء رح نخلي فادي 
ولا أنا كنت ناوية أطفش كل الرجال من هون ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

انا صعب اطفش


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> الله أعلم يا فادي هههههههه
> هو يعلم ما في النفوس والقلوب :smile01




*اذاً المحصلة الاولية للنقاش ...انه ليس كل أدم آدم! وهو المطلوب أثباته :giveup:


نرجع لموضوع رأيك "المتواضع":

*


> *حتى لو الطفل إتربى في وسط أسري مليان حب وحنان
> رح يكبر ويبقى عنده حاجة للحب!*


*

هذه موافقة عليها ...مشيت!

*


> *لأنه الحب الأسري يختلف كليا عن الحب العاطفي ..*



*هذه ايضاً موافقة عليها! ...مشيت!*





> *كل إنسان منا بحاجة إلى الحب العاطفي ويبقى يبحث عنه !*



*هذا الاعتراض هنا ...الحاجة ...صحيح كل انسان محتاج....لكن الاعتراض...ليس بالضرورة البحث عنه...قد يكون في متناول اليد ولا نعرف عنه شيئاً :new8:*


*
*


> *تحياتي للجميع ومتابعة معاكم*




*يا عيني عالمتابعة...هلا ومية هلا* :smile01


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

> *هذه ايضاً موافقة عليها! ...مشيت!*


طيب يلا زائد علامتين ههههههه 



> *هذا الاعتراض هنا ...الحاجة ...صحيح  كل انسان محتاج....لكن الاعتراض...ليس بالضرورة البحث عنه...قد يكون في  متناول اليد ولا نعرف عنه شيئاً :new8:*


وأنا معاك في هالشي 
لا أستطيع الإعتراض أبدا
وبهيك حالة أفضل شي إنه الإنسان يستغل جميع الفرص 
ويحكي كل شي بقلبه من مشاعر وعواطف ولا يخبيها ...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

> وأنا معاك في هالشي
> لا أستطيع الإعتراض أبدا
> وبهيك حالة أفضل شي إنه الإنسان يستغل جميع الفرص
> ويحكي كل شي بقلبه من مشاعر وعواطف ولا يخبيها ...




*طيب كيف يحكي؟ اذا ما متأكد من المقابل شو نظرته او هل الجنس اللطيف مستعد لهذا الشيء ام لا؟ 

اعتبريه سؤال مش اعتراض :giveup:
*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *طيب كيف يحكي؟ اذا ما متأكد من المقابل شو نظرته او هل الجنس اللطيف مستعد لهذا الشيء ام لا؟
> 
> اعتبريه سؤال مش اعتراض :giveup:
> *


هلا مش شرط فجأة يحكيلها "بحبك" 
ممكن بالإهتمام فيها وبالتصرفات يعبر عن حبه إلها 
بعدين إذا كانت هي مش فاهمة وضاربة فيها غباء 
خلص ما في مجال غير يحكيلها عن حبه فجأة هههههه 
وربنا يسترها شو بيصير بعدين :budo:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هلا مش شرط فجأة يحكيلها "بحبك"
> ممكن بالإهتمام فيها وبالتصرفات يعبر عن حبه إلها
> بعدين إذا كانت هي مش فاهمة وضاربة فيها غباء
> خلص ما في مجال غير يحكيلها عن حبه فجأة هههههه
> وربنا يسترها شو بيصير بعدين :budo:




*طيب ...جواب مقنع في كثير من جوانبه، بس مرات يفهم هذا الاهتمام الزائد على انه ضعف من جهة آدم ...وكثير من الاحيان الجنس اللطيف يستغل هذا الشي لاغراض خاصة! 

اسفين هيفاء لتغيير موضوعك الاصلي :giveup:
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*المصطبة فضيت يا روزيتا ....يعني مقولة ولا آدم يبقى انقلبت على الاعضاء الباقيين ....وخليلنا الجو يا ستي ....ههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *طيب ...جواب مقنع في كثير من جوانبه، بس مرات يفهم هذا الاهتمام الزائد على انه ضعف من جهة آدم ...وكثير من الاحيان الجنس اللطيف يستغل هذا الشي لاغراض خاصة!
> 
> اسفين هيفاء لتغيير موضوعك الاصلي :giveup:
> *


طيب أحكيلك سر بس ما تحكيه لحدا :smile01
أغلب حواء بتحب الرجل الضعيف أمامها والقوي قدام الناس 
الضعف مش القصد فيو الذل والتكبر عليه أبدا 
بقصد بالضعف أي الرجل إللي ما بيقدر يقاومها وبيحبها كتير وكرمالها مستعد يعمل أي شي بس عشان يرضيها


----------



## فادي الكلداني (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب أحكيلك سر بس ما تحكيه لحدا :smile01
> أغلب حواء بتحب الرجل الضعيف أمامها والقوي قدام الناس
> الضعف مش القصد فيو الذل والتكبر عليه أبدا
> بقصد بالضعف أي الرجل إللي ما بيقدر يقاومها وبيبحها كتير وكرمالها مستعد يعمل أي شي بس عشان يرضيها




*يا عيني عالصراحة ...سأعود بقوة ..لاجيب وانصف آدم ..من هذا المد الحوائي المُغير(غارة) علينا....:bud:*


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب أحكيلك سر بس ما تحكيه لحدا :smile01
> أغلب حواء بتحب الرجل الضعيف أمامها والقوي قدام الناس
> الضعف مش القصد فيو الذل والتكبر عليه أبدا
> بقصد بالضعف أي الرجل إللي ما بيقدر يقاومها وبيحبها كتير وكرمالها مستعد يعمل أي شي بس عشان يرضيها



*
أيوة كدة

أظهر وبان عليك الأمان

*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أيوة كدة
> 
> أظهر وبان عليك الأمان
> ...


السر دا مسهموش سر:ura1::ura1:
 حتى انة معروف:act23:
فى الافلام الهندى:new8::new8:


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*المعذرة عن المقاطعة :smile01*
​


netta قال:


> سوري جوني
> انا مش معاك في النقطه دي
> مين قال ان بره ما فيش طلاق ولا تقسيم املاك او ورث
> انا باشتغل معاهم بره في الموضع ده
> ...




*معلشي سؤال:

هي وبتاخد 65% من كل اللي عنده دا غير مصاريف الأولاد

طيب و ياترى بقى هو بياخد آيه من اللي عندها ؟

مهو كدة هي بعد ما تاخد أكتر من نصف أملاكه فكمان هيصرف على الأولاد كنفقة

وهي انشاء الله بتعمل آيه ؟؟ بتاخد فلوس وبس ؟؟!!!!

على كدة يبقى الشريعة الاسلامية أقل ظلماااا بقى !!!!!
*​


----------



## girgis2 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> واللي مرتبه 400 و600 ولو زاد وربنا فرجها عليه
> يبقي 800
> يتحكم عليهم بعدم الجواز لحد ما يبقي 1500 كحد ادني
> ووقتها كمان مش ينفع لان الزمن اختلف ؟
> ...




:66:
*
اللهي وأنت جاهي (على رأي الأخت رورو) تجربي الواقع يا تتح عشان نبقى نشوف رأيك هيكون ازاااي :smile01


*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2012)

فيه حد هنا يا اهل المصطبة الكرام ؟:new8:


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> :66:
> *
> اللهي وأنت جاهي (على رأي الأخت رورو) تجربي الواقع يا تتح عشان نبقى نشوف رأيك هيكون ازاااي :smile01
> 
> ...




يا نهار يا نهار
انت بتدعي عليا
بس متقلقش انا اعرف اكيف نفسي كويس
وكلامي مش مجرد كلام انشئ وخلاص بكتبه
لا دا شئ انا مؤمنه بيه :smile01


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب أحكيلك سر بس ما تحكيه لحدا :smile01
> أغلب حواء بتحب الرجل الضعيف أمامها والقوي قدام الناس
> الضعف مش القصد فيو الذل والتكبر عليه أبدا
> بقصد بالضعف أي الرجل إللي ما بيقدر يقاومها وبيحبها كتير وكرمالها مستعد يعمل أي شي بس عشان يرضيها


 

*استكمالا لردي على روزيتا العزيزة...نقول وبسم الله:*

*انا انصف الرجل كما قلت بكلمات بسيطة...الحب امام المراة لا يعتبر ضعف...بالعكس فكلما كبر حبه..ازداد قوة...الرجل حينما يحب بصدق يستشيط غيرة...على المراة وللمراة...يترهف حسه...تتجلى تطلعاته...تتناغم مودته...تتالف نظرته مع الحبيب...ثم يصبح شاعرا وينتج من هذه الاحاسيس كلمات مرتبطة بافعال و "حركات"..لا يقدر حتى روميو ان ينافسه!*

*لا يقدر الرجل ان يقاوم حبا انجرف نحوه...واخلاصه لا يمكن ان يعاب..بحزمه وقوته في الحب تظهر لياقته وكياسته وشمولية رقته..*

*مر ادم من هنا...:36_22_26:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مساء الخير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مساء النور


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا حبو هلا جرجس .. اشلونكم؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب أحكيلك سر بس ما تحكيه لحدا :smile01
> أغلب حواء بتحب الرجل الضعيف أمامها والقوي قدام الناس
> الضعف مش القصد فيو الذل والتكبر عليه أبدا
> بقصد بالضعف أي الرجل إللي ما بيقدر يقاومها وبيحبها كتير وكرمالها مستعد يعمل أي شي بس عشان يرضيها


* تماام تماام هو ده الكلام ههههههههههههه*


----------



## girgis2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلا حبو هلا جرجس .. اشلونكم؟*




*أنا بخير الحمد لله

أخبارك آيه ؟؟؟

يارب تكوني بخير

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

بخير دامك بخير.. وش عندكم مواضيع


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

حد هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلا حبو هلا جرجس .. اشلونكم؟*


 
 هلا هايفا-- نشكر ربنا انا بخير -- انت شلونك شعلومك


----------



## girgis2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*
لدينا الآن فريقين

فريق يؤيد الأخت روزيتا فيما قالته عن الحب بأنه ضعف ويجعل الرجل يفعل أي شيء لكي يرضيها

وفريق آخر يؤيد الأخ فادي بأن الحب ليس ضعف عند الرجل بل قوة و الرجل فيه يتحول الى شاعر مرهف الحس الى جانب حزمه وغيرته على المرأة

آرائكم ؟؟؟؟

عايزين نشوف دم يا جماعة

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

انا اؤيد فادى ( سورى روزيتا ) بس الحب مش ضعف ( اى حب مش شرط بس الحب الرومانسى ) الحب قوة داخليه بتدفعك انك تعمل حاجات جميلة للى بتحبهم ولنفسك بردو بس لما يكون حب متعقل يعنى مش حب اعمى زى المراهقين اللى بدون تفكير انما حب ناضج وعاقل بالعكس ده بيكون قوة ممكن تدفع الشخص لقدام 
وانى احب شخص واعمل اللى يرضيه ده مش ضعف طالما انه بيبادلنى نفس الشعور ومش بيستغلنى ومش بيدفعنى ناحية تصرفات غلط


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اعتقد روزيتا تقصد شىء تانى--
 تقصد إن الحب بيدى للرجل قوه جامده للحياه و العمل و الابداع بس فى نفس الوقت يبقا ضعيف قدام حبه ليها-- مش بمعنى إنه يبقا دلدلو و الى هى تقول عليه يجرى يعمله !!
 لا 
 اعتقد هى تقصد ضعف اخر-- الى هو ضعف الحب - 
مش عارفا اشرح !


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اويد الاتنين
وخصوص الاخ فادى
ههههههههههه
لان فعلان الحب مش ضعف


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*روزيتا معها حق الرجل يضعف والمراه تستغل اما بطريقه حسنه او سيئه هذا واقع وياما ارتكبو بعض رجال افعال مستهجنه بحق عوائلهم وانفسهم بسبب حبه وضعفه امام طلبات حبيبته
وهم كلام فادي صحيح *


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اعتقد روزيتا تقصد شىء تانى--
> تقصد إن الحب بيدى للرجل قوه جامده للحياه و العمل و الابداع بس فى نفس الوقت يبقا ضعيف قدام حبه ليها-- مش بمعنى إنه يبقا دلدلو و الى هى تقول عليه يجرى يعمله !!
> لا
> اعتقد هى تقصد ضعف اخر-- الى هو ضعف الحب -
> مش عارفا اشرح !


مش جايز يكمن قصدها
انةالرجلوقت الحب قدامالمراة
بيكون حساس جداااااااا 
لدرجة مشاعر مش عارف يلهمها
على بعض وخصوص 
حال الخوف من فقدان الحبيبة
دى شى بيحصل كتير للرجالة


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هلا هيفاء كيفك اشلونج ؟ زمان عنا يا هيفاء , فترة ماشوفتك :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*وينج انتي الغايبه عيوني شو اخبارج؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بخير نشكر ربنا نت مشغولة شوى 
مفيش مواضيع جديدة ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*حاشنا افلاس قاعدين نهش الذبان
حسدونا من كثر ما يتهمونا بالرغي*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

لا كده سمعتنا تبوظ فى الامم المتحدة :99:


----------



## Samir poet (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
بايظة خلاص
ووصلت للهندى وبعملومنها
افلام هندى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*بنات عاوزه انزل صور وينكم؟ اللي تبغي تطمش معاي بالصور تجي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*حياكم الله يالحضور  

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

حياك الله عياد :99:

صور ايه ياهيفاء ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*صور هيفاء هههههه. هو انتي ماتجيش الا عشان صور؟

هلا ليون.. شخبارك عساك بخير وش تحب نسولف فيه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> هلا ليون.. شخبارك عساك بخير وش تحب نسولف فيه*


*هلا وغلا يالغاليه 
الحمد الله بخير
انتي شلونك 
ما فيني فكره بعينها 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههه اه بصراحة وياسلام لو صورتك انتى ممكن اجيلك الامارات 
انتى عارفه البنات بقا ياهيفاء


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*تجي لي اوك عشان تخطبيني لحسونه ماهو انا زي القمر 
عندي موضوع لازم نناقشه وهو النساء وهوسهن في ارضاء الرجل تصدقين شفت وحده كاتبه موضوع الحقوني حتزوج ولون بشرتي مش موحده ده يعني على اساس المحروس عريسها قشطه بيضاء اوك المراه تهتم بنفسها اكثر من رجل ماشي لكن مو لدرجة الهوس وشيلان الهم هم كمان بشر وفيهم عيوب وش رايكم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تجي لي اوك عشان تخطبيني لحسونه ماهو انا زي القمر
> عندي موضوع لازم نناقشه وهو النساء وهوسهن في ارضاء الرجل تصدقين شفت وحده كاتبه موضوع الحقوني حتزوج ولون بشرتي مش موحده ده يعني على اساس المحروس عريسها قشطه بيضاء اوك المراه تهتم بنفسها اكثر من رجل ماشي لكن مو لدرجة الهوس وشيلان الهم هم كمان بشر وفيهم عيوب وش رايكم*



* هو كتير من السيدات بيحبوا يهتموا بنفسهم 
بس مش لدرجه الهوس طبعا 
هيقلب باوحش علي فكره 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*تعرف ان في اقسام خاصه في منتديات النساء عشان يجربون على نفسهم خلطات وكريمات وبلاوي وكل ده في سبيل ارضاء سي سيد؟ ومايبنيش في عيون رجاله*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الموضوع ده ليه اسباب واعتقد اهم اسبابه الاعلام 
الاعلام بيروج لمقاييس معينة للجمال لو مش كنتى عليها تبقى مش جميلة 
يعنى مثلا ايام مارلين مونرو كان الجمال انك تكونى شقراء واللى مش شقرا او مش بيضا ( سمرا مثلا او بشرتها غامقة ) تعتبر  مش جميلة 
حاليا الوضع اتعكس بقت اللى بشرتها غامقة او lation زى جينفر لوبيز مثلا وشكلها exotic هى اللى جميلة 
وهكذا على حسب الاعلام مابيروج للفكرة والناس بتصدقها 
السنة اللى فاتت كانت الموضه اللى بيروج ليها بيوت الازياء العالمية هى النحافة الشديدة لدرجة انهم اجبرو بعض العارضات على انزال وزنهم الضعيف جدا اصلا بحجة ان ال anorexia اللى هى مرض اصلا ( فقدان الشهية ) موضة :w00t:
وده بيوصل رسالة غير مباشرة للبنات فى بعض البلاد اللى بتتعرض للنوع ده من الاعلام ان النحافة هى الجمال 

ده غير طبعا المجتمع اللى بيركز فى البنت على شكلها اولا واخيرا وطبعا لو هى العروسة الناس مش هتسيبها فى حالها ولو مش فيها عيب لازم يوم الفرح هيطلعو فيها 100 عيب 
انت عارفانا يعنى مش بيعجبنا العجب وكأن الناس كلها فجأة اتحولت لكاترين زيتا جونز وجورج كلونى :99:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تعرف ان في اقسام خاصه في منتديات النساء عشان يجربون على نفسهم خلطات وكريمات وبلاوي وكل ده في سبيل ارضاء سي سيد؟ ومايبنيش في عيون رجاله*



 ليه يعني كل ده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*تعرفون من زمان جييت كوافيره عندي للبيت وحرقت لي شعري اظطريت اقصه وبعد كده حبيت يطول بسرعه رحت دورت على شئ يطوله بسرعه بدل ما استنى شهر.. حصلت خلطة تقول صبي على شعرك بول بعير لمدة خمس ساعات.. رحت مزرعتنا وقلت لراعي البعير يجيب لي من البعير بوله وحطيته على شعري اسبوع واحد ولاحظت يطول استمريت كم من يوم طول زياده عن لزوم .. بقى من شاطره اللي تستحمل بول بعير على شعرها . عشان اتخلص منه بعد خمس ساعات كنت اغسله بشامبو بحالها .. بقى ياترى هل زوجي في المستقبل حيقدر تضحيه دي ماهو لو علي ماتفرقش قصير طويل*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

> ليه يعني كل ده



كده بيحبو الشقاء


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تعرفون من زمان جييت كوافيره عندي للبيت وحرقت لي شعري اظطريت اقصه وبعد كده حبيت يطول بسرعه رحت دورت على شئ يطوله بسرعه بدل ما استنى شهر.. حصلت خلطة تقول صبي على شعرك بول بعير لمدة خمس ساعات.. رحت مزرعتنا وقلت لراعي البعير يجيب لي من البعير بوله وحطيته على شعري اسبوع واحد ولاحظت يطول استمريت كم من يوم طول زياده عن لزوم .. بقى من شاطره اللي تستحمل بول بعير على شعرها . عشان اتخلص منه بعد خمس ساعات كنت اغسله بشامبو بحالها .. بقى ياترى هل زوجي في المستقبل حيقدر تضحيه دي ماهو لو علي ماتفرقش قصير طويل*



* بول بعير ؟
يع 
انا افضل انها تكون قرعه احسن 
دي حته موضه في اوربا 
*​


----------



## girgis2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تعرفون من زمان جييت كوافيره عندي للبيت وحرقت لي شعري اظطريت اقصه وبعد كده حبيت يطول بسرعه رحت دورت على شئ يطوله بسرعه بدل ما استنى شهر.. حصلت خلطة تقول صبي على شعرك بول بعير لمدة خمس ساعات.. رحت مزرعتنا وقلت لراعي البعير يجيب لي من البعير بوله وحطيته على شعري اسبوع واحد ولاحظت يطول استمريت كم من يوم طول زياده عن لزوم .. بقى من شاطره اللي تستحمل بول بعير على شعرها . عشان اتخلص منه بعد خمس ساعات كنت اغسله بشامبو بحالها .. بقى ياترى هل زوجي في المستقبل حيقدر تضحيه دي ماهو لو علي ماتفرقش قصير طويل*



*
لا لا
ده كدة حرام بجد

ميطول براحته وياخد وقته آيه المشكلة يعني ؟؟

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*توع وع قدامي ليه مش تراعي شعوري هههههه؟ ماشفتش موضة القرعه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			ميطول براحته وياخد وقته آيه المشكلة يعني ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

كنت صغيره ياجرجس سسبع تعشر سنه كل شئ ابغيه بسرعه
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*مساء الورد و الجمال و الدلع على عيون احلى شباب و بنانيت:flowers:

ايه الحوار يا شعب مش هقرا كل دة انا :t23:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هلا عيوني اذا ماعليج امر اقراي صفحه السابقه فقط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الورد و الجمال و الدلع على عيون احلى شباب و بنانيت:flowers:*
> 
> *ايه الحوار يا شعب مش هقرا كل دة انا :t23:*


*حوار بول بعير*
*وقوافل معدية جوة التوبيك*
*والنوق الحُمر ...كدة يعنى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*عبود هنا زمانك تقول عني البدويه اخر تخلفها بو ل البعران ه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هلا عيوني اذا ماعليج امر اقراي صفحه السابقه فقط



*ياهلا يا قلبى .. هو اللى انا قريته دة حقيقى ؟؟ 
انا كان شعرى طويل لدرجة انى بقعد عليه فى اولى ثانوى و بعدين بسبب الحالة النفسية بقا يقع و يتقصف جامد فقولت اقصه فى 3 ثانوى اتقص غلط فبقى لحد نص ظهرى فى اولى جامعة قصيته لحد ودنى :99: و بعدين من ساعتها مش قصيته تانى حاليًا وصل لنص ظهرى .. بس لازال كل صيف يقع و يرجع يبقى كويس فى الشتا .. نظرًا لانى بمتحن فى الصيف :smil8:*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حوار بول بعير*
> *وقوافل معدية جوة التوبيك*
> *والنوق الحُمر ...كدة يعنى *



*هههههههههههههههههه انت سيبت الحوار كله و مسكت فى القوافل و البعير يا ظالم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عبود هنا زمانك تقول عني البدويه اخر تخلفها بو ل البعران ه*


*لا مش قلت كدة*
*انا باشرح لشقاوة اللى فاتها*
*أصلها " ميسيكنة" عندها أمتحانات ومش فاضية تقرا كل دة*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*شقاوه اجيب لك زجاجة بول بعير لصيف واذا نفعت نتاجر
 فيها نعمل بزنس ههههه*


----------



## girgis2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*عادي يا هيفاء

مين عارف ما احنا لو كنا عندك كان زمانا بنعمل زيك ويمكن أكتر كمان

**خلاص أديكي اتعلمتي وعرفتي

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه انت سيبت الحوار كله و مسكت فى القوافل و البعير يا ظالم *



*بصراحة ؟*
*بصراحة يعنى ؟؟*
*مش متخيل انى اكون قاعد جنب مراتى وفيه ( بعير ) عامل على راسها*
*بيى بيى :99:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا مش قلت كدة*
> *انا باشرح لشقاوة اللى فاتها*
> *أصلها " ميسيكنة" عندها أمتحانات ومش فاضية تقرا كل دة*



*يا حنين :smile01  اتحجج بشقاوة بقا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بصراحة ؟*
> *بصراحة يعنى ؟؟*
> *مش متخيل انى اكون قاعد جنب مراتى وفيه ( بعير ) عامل على راسها*
> *بيى بيى :99:*



*بتقولك كانت  17 سنة !! و حد جاب سيرة المودام ولا هى تلاكيك ؟ متبقاش تروح تطلب ايدها و بطل لماضة على البنت :t30:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*جرجس .. بصراحه استفاد منه شعري اغمق اكثر صار اسود بشده وهذا لوني المفضل لشعر وقوى الشعر خلاه غليظ .. احسن من اي دوا في سوق ياحبي للبعران سفينة الصحراء*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*شقاوه بسالك هي دي اخر سنه لك في الطب؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا السنة دى بكالوريوس الباطنة و الاطفال 
السنة الجاية بكالريوس الجراحة و النسا *


----------



## girgis2 (10 سبتمبر 2012)

> *بصراحه استفاد منه شعري اغمق اكثر صار اسود بشده وهذا لوني المفضل لشعر وقوى الشعر خلاه غليظ .. احسن من اي دوا في سوق*



*
يعني آيه ؟؟
ناوية تكرريها تاني ولا آيه ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2012)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
3asal ya haifa2


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			يعني آيه ؟؟
ناوية تكرريها تاني ولا آيه ؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا طبعاز مستحيل دي الوقت لاني عقلت مش زي زمان
ومش محتاجه لشيئ الحمد الله شعري بخير

هلا وغلا لوسي.. وحشتيني حياتي.. شخبارج عساج بخير؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوه مش قلت لي حتجي تكملي في بريطانيا؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *لا طبعاز مستحيل دي الوقت لاني عقلت مش زي زمان*
> *ومش محتاجه لشيئ الحمد الله شعري بخير*
> 
> *هلا وغلا لوسي.. وحشتيني حياتي.. شخبارج عساج بخير؟*


 ana b5er...
enti 3amla eh w m*****a enti w el bananit kolohom


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*اة يا هيوف بأذن ربنا .. بس لسة محتارة أجى بريطانيا و اعمل زمالة ولا على امريكا و اعمل usmle .. لسة صدقينى دماغى بتلف !! 

فكرتينى اخلص امتحانات و عايزة ارغى معاكى شوية افهم كام حاجة كدة منك *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*ميرو وش فيج قاعده تراقبينا ما تشرفينا.. لوسينو انا بخير دامك بخير يسعدج ربي دنيا واخره*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*من عيوني حياتي .. الله لو تجين وناسه ونعمل عصابه على الانجليزهههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*على فكرة كنت بفكر اجيلك السنة دى بس للاسف مش هينفع .. هيبقى السنة الجاية باذن ربنا على شهر 12 كدة .. حتى لو مش دراسة هتبقى الاول زيارة كدة و بعدين نقرر موضوع الدراسة *


----------



## white.angel (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*ها يا بناويت ..... تحبوا تتكلموا فى ايه ...   *

*اديلنا فتره مش بننم على حد ولا اتنين  D:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

* اي ان شاء الله ,, بس دزي لي اميلك لما تفضين عشان يمكن يحصل اي شئ وما ادخل هنا *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا وايت شو اخبارج حياتي وحشتينا عساج بخير*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مساء الورد عليكم
فين الموضوع اللي نرغي فيه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مساء الورد عليكم
> فين الموضوع اللي نرغي فيه
> ​



*بيتكلموا عن دور المرأه في مرحله تخصيب اليورانيوم 
وعلاقه الكهرباء الجافه بالخلاط التوشيبا ههههههههههه


لو قولتلك بيتكلموا في ايه هتفضلي تناقشي الجزء اللي كتبته فوق ده 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بيتكلموا عن دور المرأه في مرحله تخصيب اليورانيوم
> وعلاقه الكهرباء الجافه بالخلاط التوشيبا ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
:heat::heat::heat::heat:
هو مفيش اختيارات ههههههههههه

:crazy_pilهما بيتكلموا في ايه  ههههههههه
​


----------



## Strident (10 سبتمبر 2012)

البوستس في مصطبة البنات:

40% كلام ممل عن الريجيم والاطفال والشعر والكريمات وغيره
40% ناس داخلة تسأل إيه الموضوع
10% رجالة بيسخنوا المواضيع (زيي كده)
6% بنات بتطرد الرجالة برة
4% ناس بتشتكي من ملل المواضيع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> :heat::heat::heat::heat:
> هو مفيش اختيارات ههههههههههه
> ...




* البنات بيحطوا بول البعير في شعرهم علشان يطول 
ها تحطي زيهم ولا تتكلمي في الانشطار النووي ؟ هههههههه
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *من عيوني حياتي .. الله لو تجين وناسه ونعمل عصابه على الانجليزهههههه*



*محدش يجي جمب حبايبي ...اه:smi411:

انا عارفه انهم مصلحجيه و بتاع بس مسليين و احسن من شعوب كتير

هبلغ عن عصابتكم

لوووووووووووووول

بس اعملوا عصابه بس علي الهوم اوفيس و الشغالين فيه بس كدا اوافقكم​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> البوستس في مصطبة البنات:
> 
> 40% كلام ممل عن الريجيم والاطفال والشعر والكريمات وغيره
> 40% ناس داخلة تسأل إيه الموضوع
> ...



*الريجيم علم تغذيه و انا بحب اتكلم فيه جدا عشان الرشاقه و الاكل الصحي مهمين جدا و اهمالهم غفله و جهل من البعض

 المكياج فن من الفنون مش مجرد بويه ملخبطه بنحطها و خلاص...دا فن و ممكن يتدرس كمان

منور يا جوني

مشتاقين لك​*


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *محدش يجي جمب حبايبي ...اه:smi411:
> 
> انا عارفه انهم مصلحجيه و بتاع بس مسليين و احسن من شعوب كتير
> 
> ...



هتعملي زي واحد صاحبي برضو متعصب للانجليز اكتر من الانجليز نفسهم!!

هم شعب عريق وحر ومحترم بس برضو يعني مش اعظم شعوب العالم في رايي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 سبتمبر 2012)

> البوستس في مصطبة البنات:
> 
> 40% كلام ممل عن الريجيم والاطفال والشعر والكريمات وغيره
> 40% ناس داخلة تسأل إيه الموضوع
> ...



ودا المطلوب ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هتعملي زي واحد صاحبي برضو متعصب للانجليز اكتر من الانجليز نفسهم!!
> 
> هم شعب عريق وحر ومحترم بس برضو يعني مش اعظم شعوب العالم في رايي



*مافيش شعب اسمه اعظم شعوب الارض لان دا وهم كبير بس اكيد اكيد فيه شعوب افضل من اخري و التفاوت موجود

انا بحب شعوب تانيه برضه بس دول الاقرب الي نفسي بالتجربه طبعا...

بيس​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*ليون ليه فاضحني كده*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * البنات بيحطوا بول البعير في شعرهم علشان يطول
> ها تحطي زيهم ولا تتكلمي في الانشطار النووي ؟ هههههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههههه
انا سمعت بالموضوع دا
بتاع الحمامه علشان الشعر يطول
بس دا مستحيل طبعا بالنسبالي ههههههه

خلينا في الانشطار النووي هههههه
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> البوستس في مصطبة البنات:
> 
> 40% كلام ممل عن الريجيم والاطفال والشعر والكريمات وغيره
> 40% ناس داخلة تسأل إيه الموضوع
> ...



*احب اقولك انك ضمن 20 % من دول .. و الحدق يفهم :t30:*


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احب اقولك انك ضمن 20 % من دول .. و الحدق يفهم :t30:*



هم 14% بلاش نصب!


----------



## +febronia+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بقول نتكلم هزار شوية بقي عشان مش بحب الضحك انااا ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بقول نتكلم هزار شوية بقي عشان مش بحب الضحك انااا ..



هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
منوره حببتي هههههههه
​


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> منوره حببتي هههههههه
> ​



مش باقول لك انا يا شقاوة؟ ناس داخلة تقول ايه الموضوع...ويندرج تحتها ناس بتسلم على بعض


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مش باقول لك انا يا شقاوة؟ ناس داخلة تقول ايه الموضوع...ويندرج تحتها ناس بتسلم على بعض



هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
في ايه ياجوني :t30:
بسلم علي حببتي
فيها حاكه دي :99:


----------



## +febronia+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> منوره حببتي هههههههه
> ​



نورك انتي ياا قمرة ..
مش عايزة اتلامض واقولك داا نور الشاشة عشان بقت قديمة :new6:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> نورك انتي ياا قمرة ..
> مش عايزة اتلامض واقولك داا نور الشاشة عشان بقت قديمة :new6:



هههههههههههههههههه
عثثثثثثثل برضو ههههههههه

فينك يعني مش باينه 

​


----------



## +febronia+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> عثثثثثثثل برضو ههههههههه
> 
> فينك يعني مش باينه
> ...



انتي الي عثل ..

يعني اهو موجودة بس مش بدخل كتير 
عشان الدراسة بدائة وكدة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> انتي الي عثل ..
> 
> يعني اهو موجودة بس مش بدخل كتير
> عشان الدراسة بدائة وكدة



ميرسي
امممممممم
ربنا معاكي حببتي
​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب علشان نكمل الاحصائية بتاعت جونى 
وش السالفة الحين ؟:99:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب علشان نكمل الاحصائية بتاعت جونى
> وش السالفة الحين ؟:99:



فين الترجمه ههه
مش فاهمه 
يعني ايه وش السالفه 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فين الترجمه ههه
> مش فاهمه
> يعني ايه وش السالفه
> ​



هههه السالفة يعنى ايه الحكاية بس كلمة سالفة يعنى حكاية بالخليجى


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو انتو لسه سهرانييييين؟ من ورايا!!!*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

اى فادية انا صاحية الوقت مش متأخر اوى عندى 
بدك نسولف ؟:t17:


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اى فادية انا صاحية الوقت مش متأخر اوى عندى
> بدك نسولف ؟:t17:



*الظاهر وقتك من وقتي ....بس ليش فادية يعني!!:2:*


----------



## grges monir (11 سبتمبر 2012)

> *ة يا هيوف بأذن ربنا .. بس لسة محتارة أجى بريطانيا و اعمل زمالة ولا على امريكا و اعمل usmle .. لسة صدقينى دماغى بتلف !!
> *


ههههههههه  الواحد خلص الليسانس من هنا وقال ان معاة شهادة  علمية:w00t::w00t:
الل بتقولى علية دة شقاوة  خارج المقررر اللى كان  بيجيلنا زمان فى الامتحانات:11azy:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هم 14% بلاش نصب!



*لا 20 و ركز فى ال 6 الفاضلين :beee:*



johnnie قال:


> مش باقول لك انا يا شقاوة؟ ناس داخلة تقول ايه الموضوع...ويندرج تحتها ناس بتسلم على بعض



*لا اله الا الله .. هما قاعدين على دماغك ؟ ماتسيبهم يسألو يسلمو يضايفو بعض انشالله يارب يشيشو حتى .. مصطبتهم و حرين فيها .. دة ايه الرجالة تى .. كُبة :new2:*



grges monir قال:


> ههههههههه  الواحد خلص الليسانس من هنا وقال ان معاة شهادة  علمية:w00t::w00t:
> الل بتقولى علية دة شقاوة  خارج المقررر اللى كان  بيجيلنا زمان فى الامتحانات:11azy:



*هههههههههههه لا متركزش يا جرجس .. دى حاجات منكر بعيد عنا و عن السامعين :smil12:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

جوني مجابش سيره الخمسه في الميه اللي بتتفرج من بعييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا 20 و ركز فى ال 6 الفاضلين :beee:*
> [/B]




هو انا ولد ومالاحظتش اني باطرد ولاد اوي يعني لكن مش فارقة...ماشي 


ارحمونا بقى وهاتوا موضوع عدل...انا عامل الاحصائية دي عشان كده!


كوبتك لاين: 
الناس اللي بتتفرج بس دي مش بتحط بوستس...فاكيد مش هتخش في الاحصائية


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

يعنى يابنات وقت ما اكون انا موجودة انتو تهربو ؟ فينك ياشقاوة ؟ وهيفاء ؟ 
المصطبة مفروض نسائية صح ؟ طيب مادرى وش خلى اولاد ادم يدشو مصطبتنا ؟:t33::t33:

طيب مش عارفه ليه افتكرت فيلم تيمور وشفيقة (اللى انا شوفت فيه اجزاء مش كل الفيلم اصلا ) افتكرت حاجة لما هى كانت وزيرة تقريبا ولا سفيرة مش فاكرة وهو قالها انه علشان يتجوزو لازم تضحى بسمتقبلها المهنى لانها كانت اعلى منه 
طيب لو انتى فى نفس الموقف ووصلتى لدرجات عاليه فى وظيفتك وجه الاستاذ قالك لا كده مش هينفع لازم تتنازلى عن طموح المهنى اللى انتى تعبتى فيه علشان نتجوز مع العلم انك بتحبيه 
وطبعا الفيلم انتهى زى اى فيلم مصرى انها سمعت كلامه وسابت شغلها 
انتى شو راح تعملى ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا مهربتش انا هنا اهو فى الغالب هيفا لسة نايمة او مشغولة .. 
مبدئيًا لو حبيته يبقى اكيد متفاهمين .. منين متفاهمين و يقولى كدة ؟؟ ماهو كله بالتفاهم .. لو المنصب الجديد هياخدنى من بيتى او هيشغلنى اوى عن البيت و الولاد .. من غير ماهو يتكلم انا هوازن الموضوع و احاول اتنازل عنه لو بياخد وقت كبير .. انا مش عايزة ابقى حمارة شغل و بس و طول النهار مناصب و مراكز فين اسرتى من الموضوع ؟ لكن لو المنصب مش هيأثر فى الوقت لكن مشكلته انى ابقى اعلى منه ساعتها يبقى كلام تانى .. لانى المفروض بحب واحد عاقل و فى الغالب هيكون اعلى منى فحتى انا لو اترقيت هيفضل هو مركزًا اعلى فمش هيبقى مشاكل اوى و مش هتفرق معاه كتير *


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى يابنات وقت ما اكون انا موجودة انتو تهربو ؟ فينك ياشقاوة ؟ وهيفاء ؟
> المصطبة مفروض نسائية صح ؟ طيب مادرى وش خلى اولاد ادم يدشو مصطبتنا ؟:t33::t33:
> 
> طيب مش عارفه ليه افتكرت فيلم تيمور وشفيقة (اللى انا شوفت فيه اجزاء مش كل الفيلم اصلا ) افتكرت حاجة لما هى كانت وزيرة تقريبا ولا سفيرة مش فاكرة وهو قالها انه علشان يتجوزو لازم تضحى بسمتقبلها المهنى لانها كانت اعلى منه
> ...



تيمور كان حيوان اوي انا كرهته....ده لا يمكن يكون واحد بيحب مراته ابداً...

لو انا مراتي مرشحة لرئاسة الجمهورية هاقف جنبها جداً....وانا شخصياً اثق في مراتي انها هتعرف تفرق بين السلطة بره، وبين التكافوء جوه البيت


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مش قادر افهم ازاي هو بيحبها ويقول لها كده....لو بيحبها بجد كان وقف جنبها مش في طريقها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2012)

انا بتفرج و متابعاكو اهو


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة معنى كده انك هتتنازلى عن تعبك لو هو قالك ان ده هيأثر على وجودك فى البيت ومجهودك فيه 
طيب مين اللى يحدد اذا كان مأثر ولا مش مأثر ماهو مكن بغرض ودافع انه يخليكى تسيبى شغلك يقولك ان شغلك مأثر على البيت وانا مش عاجبنى البيت 
وبعدين احنا قولنا قبل موضوع شغل البيت مفروض يتقسم على الاتنين على حسب شغلهم وظروفهم يبقا المفروض لو انتى بتشتغلى اكتر منه يبقا هو يشتغل فى البيت اكتر ايه رأيك فى كده ؟

مش فهمت نقطة انه هيكون اعلى منك فى جميع الاحوال ؟ يعنى ايه اعلى منك ؟ واعلى منك فى ايه ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى تيمور انا كرهت هذا البنى ادم بردو بس مش رضيت اقول كده لانى خوفت  الناس ممكن تضربنى هنا لان فيه ناس بتعتبره مثال للراجل الرومانسى المحب وانا اشوفه عنده ساديه وحب تسلط وتحكم ومش كان بيحبها اصلا لكن بيحب نفسه اولا واخيرا 
لان اللى بيحب بجد مش يضغط على اللى بيحبه بهذا الشكل من اجل انانيته وكرامته التافهه :t33::t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*و هو انا مش فيا عقل ؟ اعقل هل انا مقصرة فعلا ولالا ؟؟ كنت بشتغل كام ساعة و بشتغل دلوقتى اد ايه ؟؟ بيتى نظيف ولالا ؟ ولادى بذاكرلهم و محافظة عليهم و عندى وقت اكلمهم و العب معاهم فيه ولالا ؟؟ هو ااما بيرجع بيلاقينى ولا برجعله بليل ؟؟ لو حاجة من دول كان فيها تقصير يبقى لازم اقعد مع نفسى و اظبط الدنيا تانى و اقلل ساعات الشغل او اكثفها او اعيد تنظيم يومى تانى بطريقة تسيع كل الحاجات دى .. 
و بعدين يعنى ايه انا اشتغل اكتر منه دى ؟ اذا كنت انا ناوية بالكتير اشتغل 4 او 6 ساعات فى اليوم دة بالكتيييييير .. اكتر من كدة مش هشتغل بصراحة مش هموت نفسى فى الشغل انا و افوت على نفسى متعتى بالحياة و البيت و الاسرة و اضيع احلى لحظات عمرى فى المستشفى .. فاكيد هو هيشتغل اكتر منى او على اقل تقدير هيبقى زيى مع انى مظنش ان فيه راجل بيشتغل 6 ساعات بس فى اليوم

اعلى منى مركزًا .. يعنى مش هبقى انا نائبة فى قسم ما و اخد دكتور امتياز .. بسبب اختلافات كتير .. اولاً ماديًا كدة هبقى اعلى منه فهيحصل خلل فى المصاريف و تنظيمها .. ثانيًا هو هيحس انه مش عارف يحتوينى .. على الاقل هاخد واحد زيى أو اكبر سنًا ( مع العلم ان السن هنا بيحكم انه هيكون اعلى مركزًا بالتأكيد ) بس كدة *


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

اه اوكيه فهمت يبقا انتى اصلا مش عايزة تشتغلى كتير 
لكن على حد علمى انك ممكن فى مستشفيات مصر تاخدى night shifts وده بيبقا بالجدول على نواب المستشفى ( على حسب كلام اللى قالى ) هتعملى ايه ساعتها ؟ وهل ممكن انك مثلا تظبطى الشغل بحيث انه مش يكون فيه حاجة زى كده علشان مش تباتى بره او ترجعيله متأخر زى مابتقولى ؟:dntknw:

طيب انسى انك دكتورة لو انتى اى مهنة تانية فى شركة مثلا وانتو الاتنين شغالين فيها او فى اماكن مختلفة وحصل انك اترقيتى قبل منه لاى سبب ما وبقا مرتبك ومركزك اعلى 
شو راح تعملى وقتها؟ مع العلم ان ترقيتك الجديدة مش اثرت على وقتك فى البيت انما هى مجرد منصب جديد ومرتب اعلى منه 
وانتى بتقولى انه لازم يكون اعلى منك فى المركز علشان يحتويكى , صراحة مش عارفه ايه علاقة المركز فى الشغل بالاحتواء فى البيت ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*النايت شيفت بتبقى فى الامتياز اكتر و فى التكليف بيبقى فيه ناس يغطوكى فى النايت شيفت و انتى تغظيهم الصبح و هكذا .. فانا هظبط الموضوع دة على اد ما اقدر باذن ربنا .. 

لو افترضنا انى فى اى وظيفة تانية .. و اترقيت قبله فى الغالب هيترقى بعدى بحبة صغيرة يعنى فمش هيبقى فيه حرج كبير له .. و اعرف ناس اتحطو فى الموقف دة و عدى يعنى .. ماهو اكيد مش هنظبط ترقياتنا سوا يعنى وارد جدًا ان حد فينا يسبق التانى .. و لو هو انسان واثق فى نفسه و ناجح فى شغله مش هيفرق معاه الالقاب فى حاجة و مسيره يبقى زيى و أعلى كمان ..

الاحتواء نابع من احساس داخلى .. لو هو حاسس انه اقل منك عمره ماهيعرف يحتويكى ! مش فكرة بيت او شغل .. فكرة احساس متداخل .. احنا فى مجتتمع مبيعرفش يفرق اوى بين مجال العمل و العواطف و العلاقات الشخصية .. كله سلطة .. فلو هو مش متأكد و حاسس بجد انه هو الاقوى و الاعلى و حاسس انك اعلى منه الى حد ما هيحس ان فيه حاجة غلط و ان فيه حاجة فى علاقتكم ناقصة ( كلامى عن الرجالة الشرقيين طبعا )*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ربنا معاكى وتعرفى تظبطيها 

بالنسبة لاى وظيفة تانية مين قالك ومين يضمنلك انه هيترقى بعدك بشوية صغيرين ؟ ومين يضمنلك انه هيترقى اصلا ؟ ماهو ممكن تكونو بتشتغلو فى مكانين مختلفين وهو عنده مفيش تريقات ولازال الموقف كما ه انتى فى منصب اعلى ومرتب اعلى 
طيب لو فضل الوضع بالشكل ده ؟ هل هى نهاية الكون ؟ 
المهم هتعملى ايه لو قالك تسيبى الشغل بعد ما اترقيتى لانك بقيتى اعلى منه وطبعا هو مش هيقولك كده مباشرة علشان كرامته لكن هيجبهالك فى ان شغلك الجديد او منصبك الجديد مأثر عليكى فى البيت والبيت مش عاجبه :t33:

بالظبط ياشقاوة المفروض ان الاحتواء نابع من جوه مش من الظروف المحيطة 
لانه طالما انتو ارتبطو ده معناه انكم متوافقين فكريا وعلميا واجتماعيا انما التريقات فى الشغل ديه بتخضع لحاجات تانية طبقا لظروف العمل ( خاصة فى الدول الرأسماليه )  اذن هو مفروض يكون واثق من نفسه  no matter كان شغلك ايه 
ثانيا ياشقاوة الحياة الزوجية علاقة شراكة بين اتنين علاقة حب وتفاهم واستقرار مش علاقه مين اقوى ومين اعلى وانه هو مفروض يكون اقوى واعلى مين قال كده ؟ المفروض هما الاتنين يحتو بعض ويكملو بعض


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا لو هو شغله مفهوش ترقيات هعمله ايه بقا يعنى ؟؟ هو مش اخدنى و عارف نظام شغلى و المفروض انه عارف كل الاحتمالات و انى فى يوم هترقى و هو اللى قبل الوضع دة ؟؟

و بعدين هو يقول اللى يقوله و انا فيا دماغ اعرف هل انا فعلا قصرت ولالا ؟؟ مش اى كلمة هو يقولها تبقى منزلة يعنى و صح دايما .. فيه مناقشات و تفاهم 

قلبك ابيض كل الكلام اللى بتقوليه حلو بس هيفضل فى مجتمعنا الشرقى مجرد كلام و ابقى شوفى ردود افعال الشباب .. هيفضل الراجل متمسك بفكرة انه هو لازم يكون الاعلى و الاقوى .. مش هيقبل مراته تكون مديرته ولا مركزها اعلى منه .. هتسألى عن الاسباب هيقولو كلام كتير ملخصه كبريائهم ميسمحش .. مش قولتلك ان الحياة هنا سلطة .. و تقوليلى لو اترقت عنه احساسها ايه و فيه رجالة فى مجتمعنا لسة متمسكين ان الست لبيتها و جوزها و متشتغلش .. دى ثقافة فى شعبنا هنتكلم كتير بس هيفضل الطبع يغلب التطبع و أدعاء التحرر *


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

حاولت اقيمك ياشقاوة مش نفع قالي يجب ان تضع بعض السمعات :t33:

طيب ايه الحل لو قالك لازم تسيبى الشغل مادام انتى بتقولى ان كل الرجالة الشرقيين بنفس العقلية ديه علشان كرامتهم مش تسمح ؟


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و هو انا مش فيا عقل ؟ اعقل هل انا مقصرة فعلا ولالا ؟؟ كنت بشتغل كام ساعة و بشتغل دلوقتى اد ايه ؟؟ بيتى نظيف ولالا ؟ ولادى بذاكرلهم و محافظة عليهم و عندى وقت اكلمهم و العب معاهم فيه ولالا ؟؟ هو ااما بيرجع بيلاقينى ولا برجعله بليل ؟؟ لو حاجة من دول كان فيها تقصير يبقى لازم اقعد مع نفسى و اظبط الدنيا تانى و اقلل ساعات الشغل او اكثفها او اعيد تنظيم يومى تانى بطريقة تسيع كل الحاجات دى ..
> و بعدين يعنى ايه انا اشتغل اكتر منه دى ؟ اذا كنت انا ناوية بالكتير اشتغل 4 او 6 ساعات فى اليوم دة بالكتيييييير .. اكتر من كدة مش هشتغل بصراحة مش هموت نفسى فى الشغل انا و افوت على نفسى متعتى بالحياة و البيت و الاسرة و اضيع احلى لحظات عمرى فى المستشفى .. فاكيد هو هيشتغل اكتر منى او على اقل تقدير هيبقى زيى مع انى مظنش ان فيه راجل بيشتغل 6 ساعات بس فى اليوم
> 
> اعلى منى مركزًا .. يعنى مش هبقى انا نائبة فى قسم ما و اخد دكتور امتياز .. بسبب اختلافات كتير .. اولاً ماديًا كدة هبقى اعلى منه فهيحصل خلل فى المصاريف و تنظيمها .. ثانيًا هو هيحس انه مش عارف يحتوينى .. على الاقل هاخد واحد زيى أو اكبر سنًا ( مع العلم ان السن هنا بيحكم انه هيكون اعلى مركزًا بالتأكيد ) بس كدة *



انتي قلتي انك ناوية تسافري....وبما انك طبيبة اعملي حسابك على الاقل في 8 ساعات شغل وفيهم بالليل وكده...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*شالله يخليكى و ميرسيه على التقييم اللى هناك 

ما انا قولتلك كلامى عن حد غيرى لانى كدة كدة مش هتحط فى الموقف دة بسبب ظروف شغلى .. فلو غيرى بقا و قالها سيبى شغلك هيختلف رد فعلها باختلاف شخصيتها .. واحدة عايزة الدنيا تمشى فهتقول ماشى و تقعد و تظبط حياتها على مرتبه و بس .. واحدة تانية لئيمة تقوله و ماله حاضر طب اخد اجازة بدون مرتب و نشوف الحياة و المصاريف شكلها ايه .. و تطلع عينه فى فترة الاجازة مصاريف لحد مايرفع الراية البيضة و ينزلها الشغل عشان مش مستحمل المصاريف .. واحد عنيدة من الاول دماغها ناشفة لا انا هترقى و اللى عندك اعمله و تقلب البيت حريقة .. واحدة تروح تسلط عليه حد من اهله ولا من الكنيسة يكلمه و هيفضل برضه فيها حساسية 

كل واحدة و مشورتها مع ابليس بقا*:t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انتي قلتي انك ناوية تسافري....وبما انك طبيبة اعملي حسابك على الاقل في 8 ساعات شغل وفيهم بالليل وكده...



*بتختلف من دولة للتانية و من مستشفى للتانية .. و انا قولت هسافر اكمل دراسة مجيبتش سيرة هجرة لسة *


----------



## Desert Rose (11 سبتمبر 2012)

اوكى شقاوة فهمتك 

بس لو هتكملى دراسة بره زى ما بتحلمى هيبقى فيها شغل بردو وبعد ما تكملى دراسة مش هيهون عليكى تسيبى اللى عملتيه وترجعى مصر فأعتقد انك هتكملى بره 
ولو كملتى بره ( الدول الرأسماليه ) تنسى تماما موضوع الشغل لساعات قليلة ده واسألى مجرب :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتختلف من دولة للتانية و من مستشفى للتانية .. و انا قولت هسافر اكمل دراسة مجيبتش سيرة هجرة لسة *



هو فيه حد يسافر يكمل دراسة ويرجع؟ هنهزر؟ امال لازمتها ايه بقى!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا معنديش فكرة يهون عليا دى .. انا بضيع فرص جبارة صدقينى قدام ولا حاجة فى سبيل انى اختار الحياة اللى انا عايزاها .. 
و لو كملت حياتى برا فيه حاجات كتير هتتغير .. الاولاد و مدرستهم و طريقة المذاكرة و زوجى نفسه و تعامله و عدد ساعات تنظيف البيت .. كل حاجة هتتغير مش الشغل و عدد ساعاته بس *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هو فيه حد يسافر يكمل دراسة ويرجع؟ هنهزر؟ امال لازمتها ايه بقى!



*لازمتها وقت ما احب اسافر فى المستقبل براحتى .. لان شهادة جامعتى للاسف غير معتمدة .. فلو اهملت الدراسة حاليا قدام هحتاس و محدش ضامن المستقبل و ظروفه *


----------



## Strident (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لازمتها وقت ما احب اسافر فى المستقبل براحتى .. لان شهادة جامعتى للاسف غير معتمدة .. فلو اهملت الدراسة حاليا قدام هحتاس و محدش ضامن المستقبل و ظروفه *



انا معرفش وممكن اكون غلطان....لكن انا شخصياً شايف انه اللي مش هيسافر في بداية حياته...مش هيعرف يسافر بعد كده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*


johnnie قال:



			ارحمونا بقى وهاتوا موضوع عدل...انا عامل الاحصائية دي عشان كده!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



هل تعلم ان 
عدد المشاركات في الموضوع 2742 مشاركه 
وعدد مرات المشاهده  26678 مشاهده

 اي ان هناك مشارك واحد بين كل 10 مشاهدين 

وشارك في الموضوع 49 عضو 
منهم 28 عضوه باجمالي 2139 مشاركه
و21 عضو باجمالي 603 مشاركه 
بينهم عضو وعضوه تم فصلهم " يعني تعادلي " 

اي ان العضوات شاركن بمعدل 78 % من اجمالي مشاركات الموضوع 
بمتوسط 76 مشاركه لكل عضوه 

بينما شارك الاعضاء بمعدل 22 % من اجمالي المشاركات 
بمتوسط 27 مشاركه لكل عضو 


 اي خدمه احصائيه اهه يا كبير ههههههههههه

*


johnnie قال:


> كوبتك لاين:
> الناس اللي بتتفرج بس دي مش بتحط بوستس...فاكيد مش هتخش في الاحصائية



*
اذا كان كده ماشي *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.​ 
أنآ دخلت مصطبتنآ ولآ شبكة رصد :t33: ..؟​ 


.،​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.​
> أنآ دخلت مصطبتنآ ولآ شبكة رصد :t33: ..؟​
> 
> 
> .،​*



* انا عارفه يختي هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا عارفه يختي هههههههههههههه*​


ههههههههـ
هو حد يعرف غيركـ
دآ أنتو أحتلتوهآ وقعدتوآ على تلهآ (* فيه مثل شبهآ بس مش فآكرآهـ* :t33: )​ 


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسمها خربوها و قعدو على تلها *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *ههههههههـ
> هو حد يعرف غيركـ
> دآ أنتو أحتلتوهآ وقعدتوآ على تلهآ ( فيه مثل شبهآ بس مش فآكرآهـ :t33: )
> *





Secret_flower قال:


> ​ *.،*​


*

 البيت بيت ابونا والغرب يطردونا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

منين 
دا انتوا اهو قربتوا من 80 % من المشاركات 
يعني احنا غلابه 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اسمها خربوها و قعدو على تلها *


 
وآضح أنى أتعديت من هيفآء ومحتآجة مترجمين هههههههـ
*ميرسى يآ شقآوتى* 3>

وروحتى فين كدهـ وسآبينهم محتلين مصطبتنآ :dntknw:​ 


​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *البيت بيت ابونا والغرب يطردونا *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *منين *
> *دا انتوا اهو قربتوا من 80 % من المشاركات *
> *يعني احنا غلابه *​


​ 
ههههههههـ
*مآيضرش دآ بردو*

لآ كآن نآقص تكونوآ أكتر من 20 % كمآن :ranting:
​ 


*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> لآ كآن نآقص تكونوآ أكتر من 20 % كمآن :ranting:​
> *.،*​



*  اه احنا اكتر 
22 % :beee:
هههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

كفايه رغي الواحد مش عارف ينام في المصطبه دي 
هههههههههههه


.........
يادبله الخطوبه ..ماترضى عننا : ليه واقفه زى الطوبه
..الناشفه فحلقنا : دا كل يوم خطوبه ..وبنندب حظنا : يادبله الخطوبه ..ماترضى عننا

:يادبله الخطوبه ..ماتيجى عندنا : ولا احنا ناس معيوبه .. ولا احنا شكلنا :ملناش كده فالخطوبه ..و لا انتى ..مش

...
قدنا : يادبله الخطوبه ..ماترضى عننا : يا دبله الخطوبه ... بوظتى شكلنا
: دا البت مها مخطوبه ..بدبله وسلسله : وتشوفها تقول كركوبه ..

و بتخدم.. عندنااااااااااا
:

يا دبله الخطوبه ..ماترضى عننا

غنى ياختى منك ليها يمكن ربنا يتوب علينا 

هههههههههههههههه

المهم 
السؤال ايه اكتر صفات في اللي جاي يتقدم ليكي
ترفضي اول ماتعرفي الصفات  دي فيه
؟؟؟
والعكس ايه اكتر صفات تتمني تكون في اللي جاي
وداعيه عليه امه هههههه
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اه احنا اكتر *
> *22 % :beee:*
> *هههههههه*​


​ 
دآ بيطلعلى لسآنهـ
*آلموضوع كبر أووى :t33:*


لآ بقى حد يفهمهـ معنى غضب حوآء :yaka: 
​ 

*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كفايه رغي الواحد مش عارف ينام في المصطبه دي ​
> هههههههههههه​
> 
> .........
> ...


 
ههههههههههـ
أنتِ بتشمتيهم فينآ يآ مرمر 

*عآتى* ولآ بتفرق معآنآ


*قعدة آلخزآنة ولآ جوآز آلندآمة*
دآ أستكمآلاً لفقرة آلأمثآل آلشعبية هههههههـ ​ 


*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> دآ بيطلعلى لسآنهـ
> *آلموضوع كبر أووى :t33:*
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
عندنا لما حوا بتغضب 
بتروح بيت ابوها هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههههـ
> أنتِ بتشمتيهم فينآ يآ مرمر
> 
> *عآتى* ولآ بتفرق معآنآ
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
لاحببتي مش شماته ولاحاجه
نعرف الصفات بس 
تنبيه مش اكتر هههههههه
المهم يستفادوا 
بس بيني وبينك لو كتب ولا هيستفادوا ولاحاجه هههههه
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عندنا لما حوا بتغضب *
> *بتروح بيت ابوها هههههههههههههه*​


هههههههههـ
*لآ دآ كآن زمآآآن*

دلوقتى هى آللى بترجعهـ على بيت مآمتهـ
دآ لو كآن محظوظ ومآرحش على آلمستشفى آلأول :beee:​ 


​


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> المهم
> السؤال ايه اكتر صفات في اللي جاي يتقدم ليكي
> ترفضي اول ماتعرفي الصفات دي فيه
> ؟؟؟
> ...


 
معلشى يآ مرمر أنتِ غيظتينى بآلأغنية *ومآخدتش بآلى من آلسؤآل* *^_**


أممممم
مثلاً أنهـ يكون مستبنت ولآ روش وعآمل سبآيكى  هههههـ
لآ بجد مآبحبش آلولد آلمآيص : )
ولآ آللى مش بيتحمل آلمسئوليهـ وبيرمى أخطآئهـ على غيرهـ
أو آلتبعى آللى مآلوش شخصية وفكر مستقل
أو آلمبآلغ أو بمعنى أصح بيقول غير مآ بيعمل 
أو شكآكـ أو بخيل أو طآيش أو ........
*كتير بجد *


فـ بإختصآر عآيزآهـ  .. " *رآجل* " 
لإن مفيش رآجل حقيقى ممكن يعمل آلحآجآت دى ​ 


*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههههـ
> *لآ دآ كآن زمآآآن*
> 
> دلوقتى هى آللى بترجعهـ على بيت مآمتهـ
> دآ لو كآن محظوظ ومآرحش على آلمستشفى آلأول :beee:​



* زمان ولا زا ومن هههههههه
هو ممكن يروح المستشفي علشان يجبلها قطع غيار ههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *زمان ولا زا ومن هههههههه*
> *هو ممكن يروح المستشفي علشان يجبلها قطع غيار ههههههه*​


​ 
*ليهـ مآلهآش توكيل* :beee:

وبعدين يآ كوبيتكـ مفيش رآجل جنتل يضرب آلمودآم بتآع هو خآلث* ^_^*​ 



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> Secret_flower قال:
> 
> 
> > معلشى يآ مرمر أنتِ غيظتينى بآلأغنية *ومآخدتش بآلى من آلسؤآل* *^_**
> ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *ليهـ مآلهآش توكيل* :beee:
> 
> وبعدين يآ كوبيتكـ مفيش رآجل جنتل يضرب آلمودآم بتآع هو خآلث* ^_^*​



* ابتدينا نجر ناعم اهو هههههههههههههه
عندك حق 
مفيش جيركن مان يضر جماعته 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ابتدينا نجر ناعم اهو هههههههههههههه*​


​ 
ههههههـ No way
إلى آلنهآية صآمدآت  متحفزآت .. حآزمآت .. آت آت :t33:​ 


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> آممممم .. دى معنآهآ أعترآض ولآ أيهـ ..؟ *^_^*​
> 
> 
> *.،*​



ههههههه
لا يعني اه معاكي في الكلام ههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ No way
> إلى آلنهآية صآمدآت  متحفزآت .. حآزمآت .. آت آت :t33:​
> 
> 
> *.،*​



* حازمات !! 
مش ده المؤنث بتاع حازمون 
طيب ربيتي دقنك ولا لسه ؟ :smil12:
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حازمات !! *
> *مش ده المؤنث بتاع حازمون *
> *طيب ربيتي دقنك ولا لسه ؟ :smil12:*​


هههههـ *عيب يآ ولد* :beee:

بس مستعدهـ أجيب لمآمتى جنسية أمريكية وأمرنآ لله* ^_^*​ 

*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*سيكرت يا عينى يا بنتى انتى لوحدك هنا و الولد دة بيعذبك ولا ايه *


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سيكرت يا عينى يا بنتى انتى لوحدك هنا و الولد دة بيعذبك ولا ايه *


​ 
كدهـ يآ شقآوة جيتى وأنآ مآشية 


*بس لآ منكن يعذب مين* ..؟ 
مع أنى ممكن أعترف أنى أتعذبت لو فيهـ نية تآخديلى حقى منهـ هههههـ ​ 

*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههههههههه لالا احنا ناخده على سهوة مش بالترتيب كدة ... عشان مش ياخد باله *


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه لالا احنا ناخده على سهوة مش بالترتيب كدة ... عشان مش ياخد باله *


 
لآ دآ موضوع كبير ولسهـ هنعمل خطط
بكرهـ بقى ندبرلهـ آلمكيدهـ ههههههـ


*يلآ تصبحى على خير يآ قمرهـ *
​ 

*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*و انتى من اهله يا قلبى 

هابى دريمز *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*بنات اشلونكم انتن والشباب.. من هنا دي الوقت؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

احنا بخير يا قمراية انتى كيفك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بخير عيوني.. محدش هنا غيرناولا ايه هم بيروحو فين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*فى الغالب نامو ننه ..  و انا 10 دقايق و اندل معاكى و اقوم *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه
معاكوا انا كمان اهو منورين
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*دة نورك يا توتة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرسي حببتي ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا شكلي جيت في الوقت الضايع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
ليه بس مافي سؤال سئلته في الصفحه اللي قبل دي
وجاوبت سيكرت بس عليه

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا مش كنت شوفت السؤال مش تقولى يا توتة ان فيه سؤال بدل ما انا قاعدة كدة .. 

حاجة ارفضها فى المحظوظ .. اظن عدم الارتياح دى اول حاجة و انا مش سهل انى ارتاح لحد فى الكلام .. او انى احس انه نسخة كربونية من حد يعنى مالهوش شخصية مميزة بيه .. انه يكون غبى طبعًا او مش لماح مش هيمشى معايا خالص .. و لو هادى مش هيستحملنى ساعة .. دة غير الكدب و البخل و الاهمال فى المظهر و الشكل و البهدلة و الكلام الدبش و انه يكون فرفور و الكلام دة كله مفروغ منه

حاجة تكون فى المحظوظ و اتمناها .. يكون مرح بس عاقل مش اى حاجة هزار بتفاهة .. شخصيته قوية .. اسلوبه ثم اسلوبه ثم اسلوبه .. ضحكته تكون حلوة .. لماح و ذكى ..مهتم بمظهره بدرجة كويسة مش اوفر ولا بقاله 6 شهور محلقش .. الاخلاق و الادب و الاحترام و الصدق و انه يكون بيحبنى و بيحترمنى دى حاجات مفروغ منها برضه *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا مش كنت شوفت السؤال مش تقولى يا توتة ان فيه سؤال بدل ما انا قاعدة كدة ..
> ولايهمك حببتي
> 
> حاجة ارفضها فى المحظوظ .. اظن عدم الارتياح دى اول حاجة و انا مش سهل انى ارتاح لحد فى الكلام .. او انى احس انه نسخة كربونية من حد يعنى مالهوش شخصية مميزة بيه .. انه يكون غبى طبعًا او مش لماح مش هيمشى معايا خالص .. و لو هادى مش هيستحملنى ساعة .. دة غير الكدب و البخل و الاهمال فى المظهر و الشكل و البهدلة و الكلام الدبش و انه يكون فرفور و الكلام دة كله مفروغ منه
> ...



كلامك عجبني جدااااا


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*ميرسيه يا قمراية  

كنت مشغولة فى هى مين هههههههههه تفاهة بنات بعيد عنك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ميرسيه يا قمراية
> 
> كنت مشغولة فى هى مين هههههههههه تفاهة بنات بعيد عنك *




ههههههههههههههههههه

العفووو شقاوه 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 6 ( الأعضاء 6 والزوار 0)
‏sha2awet 2alam*, ‏+بنت الكنيسة++, ‏girgis2+, ‏johnnie+, ‏white.angel+, ‏هيفاء الهاشمي+

ماشاء الله 

و النحمة منورين .. هيصى يا هيفا الشعب كله هنا *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سوري عيوني رحت دورت عليه..


> لسؤال ايه اكتر صفات في اللي جاي يتقدم ليكي
> ترفضي اول ماتعرفي الصفات دي فيه



ان يكون وحش مثلا بتاع بنات يحشش.. يتعاطى مخدرات.. يسكر
فاشل في دراسته .. او اخلاقه مو كويسه حاجات زي هذه خطوط حمراء 
ولكن في عيوب عاديه كلنا في نهايه بشر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سوري عيوني رحت دورت عليه..
> 
> ولايهمك حبيبت قلبي
> 
> ...



اااااااه فعلا كلامك ياهيفا 



​


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفا فينك؟ انا اهو


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا دايما اجى فى الوقت الغلط 
فين البنات والصبايا الحلوات الفاتنات ؟:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا كمان اهوموجود


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا هنا حبايبي.. افتحو لنا موضوع


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ماريكم فى الافلام
الهندى
انا عارف فى بنات بتحب افلام هندى
بس عايز اعرف رايكم فيها بجدا


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ماريكم فى الافلام
> الهندى
> انا عارف فى بنات بتحب افلام هندى
> بس عايز اعرف رايكم فيها بجدا



الافلام الهندي والمسلسلات التركي انا لا اطيقهم الصراحة..

ملللللللللللللللللللل




اينجل ايز:

انتي تونسية صح؟ ما تقوليلنا اكتر عن نفسك؟ متزوجة مثلاً الخ


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

على فكرة جونى
الافلامالهندى
افضل مليون مرة
من التركى 
لمااذا لاتطيقك الاثنين


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سمير.. ماحب افلامهم 
جون من قال انحل تونسيه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى ,انا تونسية ؟ ياالله:t33::t33: ( مش قصدى حاجة على التونسيين حبايبى ) بس منين جبت الفكرة ديه ؟ انا مش تونسية خالص ومش من المغرب العربى خالث مالث يعنى 

لا انا مش متزوجة


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سمير لا احب الهندى ولا التركى الهندى فكرتى عنه من وانا صغيرة انه افلام طويلة ومملة وقصتها غبية :t33: وانا شخصيا عندى مشكلة مع الهنود (مش عنصرية ) بس احس دمهم تقيل 

التركى مش عندى اى تجربة معاه لانى مش شوفته


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارف ليه فاكر انك بعتي لي في رسالة خاصة حاجة زي كده..

طبعاً انا الانبوكس اتملى ومسحت كل حاجة...بس انا فاكر انك قلتي لي....حتى كنت داخل في موضوع جمال المصريات وكده....


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مااهو الزوج المثالى
بنسبة الكم


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سمير: الهندي لانها غير منطقية وقايمة على صدف عجيبة وحاجات يعني خرافية لا تصدق ولا يمكن تحصل...

التركي لانها خالية من الاثارة، وشخصياتها كتير ع الفاضي ومفيش قصة.....ناس قرايب ومتخانقين على بيزنس وعلى بنات وخلاص....ادي قصة اي فيلم او مسلسل تركي!


اللاتيني بيبقى طويييييييل بس ممتع ع الاقل


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا قولت انا تونسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ استحالة يمكن استخدمت بعض الكلمات التونسية لانى احب التونسى واحاول اتعلمه وبحب استخدم لهجات عربية مختلفه عموما زى الخليجى مثلا زى مابعمل هنا فى المصطبة 
لكن اكيد مش قولت انى تونسية 
اكيد حصل سوء فهم فى الموضوع


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> مااهو الزوج المثالى
> بنسبة الكم



يا عم دول هرسوا السؤال ده وبرضو معرفوش يجاوبوا...


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال احلى بكتير:

ايه العيوب اللي مش عاجباكم فيا انا وسمير؟

يلا فرصة العمر يا بنات المنتدى


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> سؤال احلى بكتير:
> 
> ايه العيوب اللي مش عاجباكم فيا انا وسمير؟
> 
> يلا فرصة العمر يا بنات المنتدى


هههههههههههه
شكلها هتبقى لية كلها مصاصى دماء
واالوحيد  الومين 
دول عليا حروب شيطانية بعيد عنك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> سؤال احلى بكتير:
> 
> ايه العيوب اللي مش عاجباكم فيا انا وسمير؟
> 
> يلا فرصة العمر يا بنات المنتدى



كابسين علي مراوحهم


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

اهم عيوبكم انكم داشين حالكم معانا فى مصطبة البنات :t33::t33: ده الحرملك بتاعنا عيب :t33::t33:


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايه العيوب اللي مش عاجباكم فيا؟


*انك مش بتحب الافلام الهندى **:t33:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارف ليه مره واحده شميت
ريحه هش
منوره يا دونا


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

غير كده يا انجل....وبالنسبة لك انتي صححي لي معلوماتي عنك... 

مش كنتي قلتي لك انك تونسية وحتى نصحتيني اشوف لي زوجة اجنبية؟


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

وايت انا كمان مش بحب الافلام الهندى وش راح تعملى فيا ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وايت انا كمان مش بحب الافلام الهندى وش راح تعملى فيا ؟ :t33::t33:


*لا انت ساحبتى **:smil12: .. عيشى حياتك :t33:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ياالله امته وازاى انا قولت انى تونسية ؟ ولو تونسية هخبى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ايوة انا نصحتك تتجوز اجنبية اذا انت مش مرتاح مع المصرية على حسب كلامك قولتلك خلاص اتجوز اجنبية او لبنانية مثلا 
يمكن لانى قولتلك انى من اصول ارمينية ؟ علشان كده اختلط عليك الامر وافتكرتنى تونسية ؟\بس وش جاب التونسى للارمنى ؟:t33:


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انك مش بتحب الافلام الهندى **:t33:*​


اولا انا بعشق الافلام الهندى
ثانيا هيفاء وانجل قالو
انهم بيكرهروالافلام الهندى


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياالله امته وازاى انا قولت انى تونسية ؟ ولو تونسية هخبى ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ايوة انا نصحتك تتجوز اجنبية اذا انت مش مرتاح مع المصرية على حسب كلامك قولتلك خلاص اتجوز اجنبية او لبنانية مثلا
> يمكن لانى قولتلك انى من اصول ارمينية ؟ علشان كده اختلط عليك الامر وافتكرتنى تونسية ؟\بس وش جاب التونسى للارمنى ؟:t33:



لا انا اعرف الارمن ومش هالخبطهم....لكن انا مش فاكر انك قلتي لي ارمنية خالص

طب ايه تاني؟


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اولا انا بعشق الافلام الهندى
> ثانيا هيفاء وانجل قالو
> انهم بيكرهروالافلام الهندى


*لا الكلام للعم جونى ... اللى بينا شغل لسه مخلصش :t33: *
*وقرب يقتلنى عليه D:*

*انما انت زى الفل كابس على مصطبتنا بس بتحب الافلام الهندى .. فتاخد برائه :smil12:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انجل انتي ارمنيه يعني من ارمن لبنان ؟ 
جون انا ناديته عشان يسولف معي لما كنتم غايبات 
مافيك عيوب بالعكس خوش رجل بس زعول


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى لخبطتنى انت مش فاكر انى قولت انى تونسية وفى نفس الوقت تقولى انى قولت انى تونسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى لخبطتنى انت مش فاكر انى قولت انى تونسية وفى نفس الوقت تقولى انى قولت انى تونسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33:



عدلت البوست  مش فاكر انك قلتي ارمنية خالص...

طب اتربيتي فين؟


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يا هيفاء انا مش من ارمن لبنان ده جدودى هما اللى ارمن يعنى اصولى ارمينية من جدودى يعنى انما انا مصرية ولا عمرى لاعشت لافى لبنان ولا تونس طبعا :t33:


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا الكلام للعم جونى ... اللى بينا شغل لسه مخلصش :t33: *
> *وقرب يقتلنى عليه D:*
> 
> *انما انت زى الفل كابس على مصطبتنا بس بتحب الافلام الهندى .. فتاخد برائه :smil12:*​


:new4::new4:
*برء براء
بى كدا هفضل قاعد فى المصطبةبتاعكم
الحمدلله لقت بنت منكم بتحب افلام هندى زى
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى راح نحول المصطبة عنى وعن اصولى واصول جدودى واتربيت فين ؟؟؟؟؟:t33::t33:
اتربيت فى تونس :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا يا هيفاء انا مش من ارمن لبنان ده جدودى هما اللى ارمن يعنى اصولى ارمينية من جدودى يعنى انما انا مصرية ولا عمرى لاعشت لافى لبنان ولا تونس طبعا :t33:



وااااو ارمينية...يا بختك...

اعظم الشعوب المسيحية التي وقفت ضد الاضطهاد وانتصرت...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

والنعم فيج انجل


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ها نرجع نقول
رايكم اية فينا
فى الزواج المثالى
ههههههه


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انجل وهيفا قلبوا لغة عجيبة....انا مش فاهم نص الكلام دلوقتي!!


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سمير مين فيكم متقدم للجواز انت ولا جونى ؟:t33::t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ولاحتى انا
يا اخى جون


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ها نرجع نقول
> رايكم اية فينا
> فى الزواج المثالى
> ههههههه



بالعند فيك يا حبي انا لسه عايز اعرف رايهم في عيوبنا احنا الاتنين غير الافلام!!


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سمير مين فيكم متقدم للجواز انت ولا جونى ؟:t33::t33::t33::t33:



للجواز من مين بالضبط؟

لو منك يبقى انا


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سمير مين فيكم متقدم للجواز انت ولا جونى ؟:t33::t33::t33::t33:


واناوالله العظيم
وهتفرحو فيا قصدى
هتفرحو بيا
هههههههههه
متقد:yaka::yaka:م قريب جدااااااااااا


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لو منك يبقى انا


*انزل نص ركبه واطلع بالخاتم :t33:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى العيوب تتحدد على حسب اختبار العقلية اللى قدامى احنا مش اختبرناكم لسه مش نقدر نقول عيوب لازم نعملكم اختبار :t33::t33: 
انا اهم شئ عندى عقلية اللى قدامى تكون متفتحة وقابلة للتطوير لانى لا احب العقد ولا الامراض النفسية :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع اتقلب لموضوع جواز فين المأذون روك ؟:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى العيوب تتحدد على حسب اختبار العقلية اللى قدامى احنا مش اختبرناكم لسه مش نقدر نقول عيوب لازم نعملكم اختبار :t33::t33:
> انا اهم شئ عندى عقلية اللى قدامى تكون متفتحة وقابلة للتطوير لانى لا احب العقد ولا الامراض النفسية :t33::t33::t33:


والله العظيم انا 
متفهم علاقية 
وقلابية 
امانشوف اية حكايةالاختبار دا
ربنا يسترها علينا
انا وانت يا جونى
هههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انزل نص ركبه واطلع بالخاتم :t33:*​



1- suddenly stands up and moves over to her chair
2- Kneels and rests on his left knee in surprise move
3- gets something small from his inner pocket
4- holds her hand, and asks with pleading eyes:

Angel.Eyes...would you marry me?


من تأليفي على فكرة في التو واللحظة 

انجل: من ناحية متفتح ومتطور ففعلاً انا اعتقد هابقى من اكتر العقليات تفتحاً وتطوراً....مخالفاتي وفصلي من المنتدى يشهد على كده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جون مانا رديت عليك وقلت لك عيبك زعول


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الموضوع اتقلب لموضوع جواز فين المأذون روك ؟:t33::t33::t33:



مأذنون مين دي على الطريقة الغربية....الاول تقولي اه وتعيطي م الفرحة وتحضنيني وانا الف بيكي المكان شايلك...

وبعدين نخطط الفرح 

لو تقولي لا فاروح ارمي نفسي م البلكونة


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*سؤال بقى*
*ليه الشباب بيشوفوا فكرة انه يطلب ايد بنوته بالطريقة الغربيه*
*فكره فيها كسر للرجوله والكبرياء ...*

*ايه المانع انك "كرجل" تنحنى امام من تحبها عشان تطلب ايدها او تعبر عن حبك ليها ... سؤال يطرح نفسه .... للكابسين على نفسنا D:*​


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت كمان يتم
الزواج
على الطريقة الهندية
ههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *سؤال بقى*
> *ليه الشباب بيشوفوا فكرة انه يطلب ايد بنوته بالطريقة الغربيه*
> *فكره فيها كسر للرجوله والكبرياء ...*
> 
> *ايه المانع انك "كرجل" تنحنى امام من تحبها عشان تطلب ايدها او تعبر عن حبك ليها ... سؤال يطرح نفسه .... للكابسين على نفسنا D:*​



كسر رجولة؟

قطع لسانه....دي اجمل واحلى طريقة انه يطلب ايده منها بكل تضرع!


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انجل لسه ما ردتش....هي اتصدمت من الProposal ولا ايه؟


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *سؤال بقى*
> *ليه الشباب بيشوفوا فكرة انه يطلب ايد بنوته بالطريقة الغربيه*
> *فكره فيها كسر للرجوله والكبرياء ...*
> *اعطينى مثال على الطريقة الغريبة دى*
> *ايه المانع انك "كرجل" تنحنى امام من تحبها عشان تطلب ايدها او تعبر عن حبك ليها ... سؤال يطرح نفسه .... للكابسين على نفسنا D:*​


*بصى يا وايت انجل انااسطتيع*
*ان انحن ليها واستطيع  فعل الكثير*
*من اجلها لكن بدون مقابل*
*لوعلى كبرياءالرجالة  هقولك السبب *
*فى البنات مش فى الرجالة *
*عارفة لية هو بتكبر بس غرورالبنت*
*لما اانا مثلا انحنى مناجلى حبيبتى*
*لقدم ليها  وردة او اى شى *
*ما ورهاش غيرالنكد*
*تقعد تقول دا حب امتلاك*
*حب تملك الخ والحركةدى بضيق الرجالة*
*اقول تانى ولااية*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى ارمى نفسك من البلكونة احسن :t33::t33:

وايت لا تعيبى عليهم هذة مشكلة مجتمع جدتى كانت تحكى انه زمان كان الراجل يتكسف يمشى جنب مراته فى الشارع لازم يكون بعيد عنها بمترين على الاقل 
فأننا نوصل لانه يطلب الجواز منها بالطريقة التقليدية الحالية ده فى حد ذاته تقدم كبير :t33::t33:


----------



## girgis2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش عارف النت عندي بطيئ ليه

كان عندي سؤال في دماغي كدة وكنت عايز أسأله

لكن طالما الموضوع وصل لأحلام اليقظة دي يبقى خليني ساكت أحسن تقولوا عليا مفرق الجماعات وهادم اللذات

*​


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى ارمى نفسك من البلكونة احسن :t33::t33:
> 
> وايت لا تعيبى عليهم هذة مشكلة مجتمع جدتى كانت تحكى انه زمان كان الراجل يتكسف يمشى جنب مراته فى الشارع لازم يكون بعيد عنها بمترين على الاقل
> فأننا نوصل لانه يطلب الجواز منها بالطريقة التقليدية الحالية ده فى حد ذاته تقدم كبير :t33::t33:



(ما قدامك واحد اهو جه وعمل كده وانتي رفضتيه)

نكمل موقفنا...

لا لا انتي اكيد بتهزري صح....ويل يو ماري مي؟ بليييييز؟
(كل ده على ركبي لسه)...بسرعة بقى عشان ورمت


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش احلام يقظة يا اخ جرجس وانت لا مفرق الجماعات ولا شى ده جونى بيهزر معانا وهو رمى نفسه من البلكونة خلاص :t33::t33: لاتقلق 
اطرح افكارك يارجل


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى ايش بيك ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ا جرجس ماعاش اللي يقول عنك هادم تعال سولف ويانا واطرح اسئلتك هذه ساعه المباركه


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مفيش احلام يقظة يا اخ جرجس وانت لا مفرق الجماعات ولا شى ده جونى بيهزر معانا وهو رمى نفسه من البلكونة خلاص :t33::t33: لاتقلق
> اطرح افكارك يارجل



لا انا مارميتش نفسي...لسه على ركبي بس بدلتهم عشان الشمال وجعتني 

ومستني تقول اه! هي اكيد المرتين دول بتهزر....ونس مور....وود يو ماري مي؟


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Please, s'il vous plait, per favore, por favor, bitte, Pros.e, prosim


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى الادارة كيف تايهه عنك يازلمة ؟ :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب افتحو لنا موضوع ياشباب ؟ 
هيفاء فينك ؟


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى الادارة كيف تايهه عنك يازلمة ؟ :t33::t33::t33:



اولاً ايه زلمة دي؟ انتي مش قلتي مصرية؟

ثانياً: هو انا عملت ايه بقى دلوقتي عشان الادارة تدور عليا؟

الرحمة حلوة انا بدون ذنب معايا 4 كروت حمرا وواحد اصفر....هاعملهم كوتشينة زي ما قلت لشقاوة


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ما رايكم فى الجواز 
التقليدى
يا انجيل


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا لسه مصمم وعندي امل انها تقول اه!

قوليها بقى انا ركبي اتخلعت!


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب انا للاحتياط شايل معايا مسدس...

هاقتلك وانتحر!


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى , زلمة كلمة لبنانية يعنى زى مابتقول ياعمى بالمصرى 
انا بحب اللهجات العربية المختلفة زى ماقولت 
اوكى اعمل بيهم كوتشينه ربنا يوفقك :t33::t33:

سمير الجواز التقليدى ما احبه احسه بيع وشرا يعنى ( من وجهة نظرى انا ومش قصدى اهانة لحد ) يعنى فكرة ان واحد يروح يتفرج على واحدة ويشوف هتعجبه وهو يعجبها ولا لا احسه موضوع شرا تلاجة او غسالة لكن مش جواز :dntknw:


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

خد رجلاى 
ياجونى


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الزواج التقليدي، يمكن ان يكون جيداً فقط في حالة واحدة....وهانقل عن شقاوة هنا...

لما يحل محل الديتنج سايتس مثلاً...يبقى مجرد بداية للتعارف...لكن لازم يتقابلوا بعد كده كذا مرة ويشوفوا هيبتدوا علاقة وخطوبة ولا لأ


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*زواج الصالونات يعنى يا سمير ... *
*متعرضتلوش قبل كدة مقدرش احكم *

*بس احسه مش لذيذ .. زى ما انجل قالت .. رايح يشترى غساله *​


----------



## girgis2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مفيش احلام يقظة يا اخ جرجس وانت لا مفرق الجماعات ولا شى ده جونى بيهزر معانا وهو رمى نفسه من البلكونة خلاص :t33::t33: لاتقلق
> اطرح افكارك يارجل



*
أنا بقول سؤااال مش أفكار

اطمنت أنا كدة
ماشي

سؤال بسيط للبنات الفاتنات الطموحات:

طموحك المهني ........هل هو من أجل ذاتك وسعادتك ولا من أجل الآخرين ؟؟

*​


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سمير الجواز التقليدى ما احبه احسه بيع وشرا يعنى ( من وجهة نظرى انا ومش قصدى اهانة لحد ) يعنى فكرة ان واحد يروح يتفرج على واحدة ويشوف هتعجبه وهو يعجبها ولا لا احسه موضوع شرا تلاجة او غسالة لكن مش جواز :dntknw:


طبعا خصوص
زواج الاقارب
بيقولة بتجيب امراض زى ماسمعت
ماريك على فكرة
انا احب الجواز عن طريق
الحب


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

طب سؤال بجد بقى لاني مش لاقي له اجابة...

هل هييجي واحد(ة) تحس انه ده\دي غير اي حد تاني في العالم؟ ولا ده شغل افلام، والموضوع هيبقى موازنة ومواءمة...وصفقة بها عيوب ومزايا...تقبلها باقتناع اقل من 100%...لانك مش هتستنى لنهاية حياتك عشان تتأكد اذا كنت هتلاقي حد تحبه اكتر ام لا


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جونى ممكن فعلا يبتدو تعارف وبعدين لازم يكملو ويتقابلو كذا مرة علشان يعرفو بعض 
لكن انه يروح البيت يتفرج وتعجبه وهو يعجبها علشان ظروفه كويسة ومناسب اسفة ده بيع وشرا 

جرجس طموحى المهنى لنفسى انا مش للاخرين ليه اعمله للاخرين ؟ هيستفيدو ايه 
اذا انا عايزة اشتغل هشتغل لنفسى ولو مش عايزة لنفسى بردو


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سمير زواج الاقارب مخاطرة ويجيب امراض وراثية وانا شخصيا لا  احبه لانى احس ان ابن عمى وابن خالى دول اخواتى ليس اكثر 
شئ مش طبيعى اتجوز اخويا


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سمير زواج الاقارب مخاطرة ويجيب امراض وراثية وانا شخصيا لا  احبه لانى احس ان ابن عمى وابن خالى دول اخواتى ليس اكثر
> شئ مش طبيعى اتجوز اخويا


اعلم ذلك
وهى بمثابة كارثةمجتمعنا
الومين دول يجوزن الاقارب


----------



## girgis2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

> جونى ممكن فعلا يبتدو تعارف وبعدين لازم يكملو ويتقابلو كذا مرة علشان يعرفو بعض
> لكن انه يروح البيت يتفرج وتعجبه وهو يعجبها علشان ظروفه كويسة ومناسب اسفة ده بيع وشرا




*صحيح لكن هو بيع وشراء للطرفين مش للبنت بس*
​



> جرجس طموحى المهنى لنفسى انا مش للاخرين ليه اعمله للاخرين ؟ هيستفيدو ايه
> اذا انا عايزة اشتغل هشتغل لنفسى ولو مش عايزة لنفسى بردو



*أشكرك على صراحتك

ها يا بنات عايزين اجابات ؟؟؟
*
​


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

تصبحوا على خير بقى انا هاروح انام

فيه واحد انتحر بسببك يا انجل كده...قتلتي كام واحد قبله؟


----------



## girgis2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب سؤال بجد بقى لاني مش لاقي له اجابة...
> 
> هل هييجي واحد(ة) تحس انه ده\دي غير اي حد تاني في العالم؟ ولا ده شغل افلام، والموضوع هيبقى موازنة ومواءمة...وصفقة بها عيوب ومزايا...تقبلها باقتناع اقل من 100%...لانك مش هتستنى لنهاية حياتك عشان تتأكد اذا كنت هتلاقي حد تحبه اكتر ام لا



*
هو السؤال ده أهملتوه كدة ليه يا جماعة مع انه مهم فعلاااا** ؟!!!*

*أنا في رأيي - وجايز أكون مخطئ - انها موازنة مش القدر هيبعتلي بنت الحلال **زي ما بنشوف في الأفلام كدة*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*والله ياجرجس نحن نتعلم ونتفوق ونطمح عشان انفسنا ونرضي غرورنا في المقام الاول وبعدين عشان اهلنا وعوائلنا يفتخرو فينا وعشان نكسب احترام المجتمع*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء يعنى ايه نرضى غرورنا ؟ 
انا بتعلم علشان عايزة اتعلم علشان اكون بنى ادمه  بشتغل لانى محتاجة للشغل علشان اوفر احتياجاتى ومش افضل اخد مصروف من اهلى 
ايه علاقة الغرور بيها ؟ غير انه تحقيق احلام  بيساعدنى فى توفير احتياجاتى الاساسية فى الحياة 
انا بتكلم عن نفسى جايز يكون فيه حد ليه اغراض تانية


----------



## girgis2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *والله ياجرجس نحن نتعلم ونتفوق ونطمح عشان انفسنا ونرضي غرورنا في المقام الاول وبعدين عشان اهلنا وعوائلنا يفتخرو فينا وعشان نكسب احترام المجتمع*





*شكرااا لردك يا هيفاء

ها يجماعة عايزين اجابات على سؤالي

وسؤال الأخ جوني الأخير

*​


----------



## girgis2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هيفاء يعنى ايه نرضى غرورنا ؟
> انا بتعلم علشان عايزة اتعلم علشان اكون بنى ادمه  بشتغل لانى محتاجة للشغل علشان اوفر احتياجاتى ومش افضل اخد مصروف من اهلى
> ايه علاقة الغرور بيها ؟ غير انه تحقيق احلام  بيساعدنى فى توفير احتياجاتى الاساسية فى الحياة
> انا بتكلم عن نفسى جايز يكون فيه حد ليه اغراض تانية



*
لا أغراض تانية ولا تالتة

أنا بتكلم عن طموح مش مجرد احتياجات أساسية واستقلال مادي

*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 سبتمبر 2012)

نجل قصدي طوح المهني مش تعليم ومش عيب الواحد يرضي غروره ويطمح اكثر واكثر في مجال شغله


----------



## girgis2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*:new2:

اتنين بس جاوبوني على سؤالي

وسؤال جوني الأخير ذهب مع الريح

*​


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراً جرجس....سؤالي تاني هو:

هل هييجي واحد(ة) تحس انه ده\دي غير اي حد تاني في العالم؟ ولا ده شغل افلام، والموضوع هيبقى موازنة ومواءمة...وصفقة بها عيوب ومزايا...تقبلها باقتناع اقل من 100%...لانك مش هتستنى لنهاية حياتك عشان تتأكد اذا كنت هتلاقي حد تحبه اكتر ام لا

يعني اقصد....كيف تعرف(ين) انك لن تقابلـ(ي) شخص انسب بعد مدة؟


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الطموح ده مش سؤال يا جرجس...او ع الاقل هو مايفرقش حاجة عن لما تسأله للشباب يعني....

من حق كل انسان يكون طموح لنفسه ولروحه....ويتعب لتحسين حياته هو قبل اي حد


----------



## girgis2 (12 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الطموح ده مش سؤال يا جرجس...او ع الاقل هو مايفرقش حاجة عن لما تسأله للشباب يعني....
> 
> من حق كل انسان يكون طموح لنفسه ولروحه....ويتعب لتحسين حياته هو قبل اي حد



*
لا هيفرق يا جوني

وأعتقد ان أنت فاهم معنى كلامي*

*وأنا متكلمتش عن الحقوق والواجبات دلوقتي !!!
مهو من الطبيعي ان كل انسان من حقه يكون طموح لنفسه

أنا لم أحجر على حق أو رأي أي أحد

أنا كنت عايز أخد فكرة عن تفكير أغلبية البنات - وأعتقد ان ده من حقي - وأنت بتعترض على سؤالي وقفلتلي الليلة أكتر ماهي مقفولة أصلاااا

ماعلينا

*​


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			هل هييجي واحد(ة) تحس انه ده\دي غير اي حد تاني في العالم؟ ولا ده شغل  افلام، والموضوع هيبقى موازنة ومواءمة...وصفقة بها عيوب ومزايا...تقبلها  باقتناع اقل من 100%...لانك مش هتستنى لنهاية حياتك عشان تتأكد اذا كنت  هتلاقي حد تحبه اكتر ام لا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بص ياغالى اكيد فى وسط تعاملاتك اليوميه هتلاقيها لكن متقفلش على نفسك وتقول انا مستنيها تيجى اللى هتخطفنى واللى هحبها ووو  لان كدة مش هتيجى
اتعامل مع الناس واعمل صداقات وتعارف وصدقنى هتلاقي اللى تخطفك  ومتخشش ابدا فى عمليه رخيصه غرضها البيع والشرا بحجه انه العمر مر وفات وانه الظروف مكنتش سامحه 
ابدأ من دلوقتى اتعامل مع الناس بشكل ودود اكتر وحب كل الناس  وخليك اجتماعى  روح رحلات وزور قرايبك وانزل اجتماعاتك مش علشان تلاقيها ولكن عيش حياتك وسط الناس هتعرف فعلا وقتها لما قلبك يطير من الفرح انك واقف مع فلانه وبتتكلم معاها ومش عاوز الكلام يخلص 

الكلام عام مش لشاب بعينه وكمان مش لشابه بعينها 
يعنى كمان الشابات  تنزل وتتعامل مع الناس
متخافش من حاجة محدش هيعضك ومحدش هياخد منك حاجة من غير ما تسمحيله 
خليكى اجتماعيه واتعاملى مع الناس من غير خوف  خليكى بطبيعتك  متقوليش اصلى وصلت التلاتين ومفيش عريس وانا مش لسه هتعرف  وانا مش صغيرة وانا وانا وانا  
انزلى عيشى حياتك بشكل طبيعى مش علشان تدورى على عريس ياخدك من بيت ابوكى لبيتك 
انزلى دورى على نفسك وعلى حياتك دورى على السعادة والاستمتاع بالحياة  
محدش يقفل على نفسه ويقول انا مستنى الحب يجى يخبط على باب قلبى بس مجاش فانا مضطر اتجوز اى جوازة مناسبه وخلاص 
صدقونى يمكن بعدها تتمنوا انكم ترجعوا تعيشوا ايام زمان وتقولوا ياريتنى حبيت واتحبيت وياريتنى عيشت حياتى ونزلت واتعرفت على ناس وحبيت واتجرحت وحبيت تانى واتجرحت تانى وحبيت تالت ومنجرحتش 
الحياة تجارب 
متقفلش على نفسك وتعيش على امل مبيجيش غير للى مديله فرصه انه يجى 
افتح بابك للحب الحب هيجيلك لغايه عندك
تقفل بابك وتستنى الحب مش هيجى وهتجوز اى جوازه مناسبه وتبقى معرض ل هل هتنجح ولا مش هتنجح 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *بص ياغالى اكيد فى وسط تعاملاتك اليوميه هتلاقيها لكن متقفلش على نفسك وتقول انا مستنيها تيجى اللى هتخطفنى *
> *هتعرف فعلا وقتها لما قلبك يطير من الفرح انك واقف مع فلانه وبتتكلم معاها ومش عاوز الكلام يخلص *​
> 
> *انزلى دورى على نفسك وعلى حياتك دورى على السعادة والاستمتاع بالحياة *​
> ...


* هل أنت هو ...هو "جو" المدعو بأوسى نو ؟؟؟*
*مستحيل ياريس*
*دى أحلى مشاركة قريتها فى التوبيك الطويل العريض دة *
*طبعا مع أحترامى لكل المشاركات والمشاركين ...لا يقلل منهم أو منهن *
*ولكن حقيقى أخيراً لقيت المشاركة اللى تنخشش فى نافوخى *
*شكراًً ياصديقى الغلس ....*


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * هل أنت هو ...هو "جو" المدعو بأوسى نو ؟؟؟*
> *مستحيل ياريس*
> *دى أحلى مشاركة قريتها فى التوبيك الطويل العريض دة *
> *طبعا مع أحترامى لكل المشاركات والمشاركين ...لا يقلل منهم أو منهن *
> ...


*يعنى كل مشاركاتى السابقه معجبتكش وعجبتك دى
اصل دى اول مشاركة بعد النسكافيه فلازم تبقى سخنه 
ههههههههههههههه 
وبعدين يعنى عاوزنى افرغ طاقتى فى ايه 
كل ما الدنيا تغلس على اغلس عليكوا :t33:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *يعنى كل مشاركاتى السابقه معجبتكش وعجبتك دى*​


* باتكلم فى التوبيك دة*
*علشان ساعات باحس ان فيه ناس بتتكلم بالشوكة والسكينة *
*فبطلت أشارك ...خاصة لو ييجى حد ويتهمنى بحاجات كدة مش ولابد :t33:*


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا فاهم  قصدك 
انا شاركت هنا ب 23 مشاركة معجبكش فيهم غير دى 
بمناسبه ان حد يتهمك بحاجة مش فيك 
فمحدش هنا يعرف حد 
الحكم بيكون على المشاركة مش الاشخاص
فالاتهام بيبقى موجه للمشاركات مش للاشخاص 
متشخصنش الاتهامات 
لو قولت اللى بالاحمر دى 7 مرات ورا بعض من غير ما تغلط اديك تقييم 
ههههههههه

*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2012)

س الخير يا شوباب


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> س الخير يا شوباب



قصدك يا بنات....الشباب يعني المفروض كاننا مش موجودين


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> قصدك يا بنات....الشباب يعني المفروض كاننا مش موجودين


يعم منا اتزولات ميت مصطبة زولتونى 
بعدين مانتو بتدخلوا اهو دانتو بتدخلو اكتر من البنات والشوباب فى اللغة العربية تعنى زكرا وانثى وليس رجالا فقط 

ايه رائيك فى درس العربى ده :smil12:


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

وش الهرجة الحين ؟:new4:


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وش الهرجة الحين ؟:new4:


يعنى ايه دى


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

يعنى بتحكو فى ايه ياميرنا بالخليجى :new4:


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى بتحكو فى ايه ياميرنا بالخليجى :new4:


لا كنت بدى درس عربى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا سمعا حد بيقول درس عربى-- هو فى حد بياخد درس غيرى هنا ؟؟ ههههههه
 اخباراتكم إيه؟؟؟ و بتدردشو فى ايه؟


----------



## Strident (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يعم منا اتزولات ميت مصطبة زولتونى
> بعدين مانتو بتدخلوا اهو دانتو بتدخلو اكتر من البنات والشوباب فى اللغة العربية تعنى زكرا وانثى وليس رجالا فقط
> 
> ايه رائيك فى درس العربى ده :smil12:



كانت اكتر مادة باكرهها


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

وبعدين قولو اى حاجة 
ولا انتو تتكلمو بس لما انا امشى ؟:a82:


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> كانت اكتر مادة باكرهها


ليه دنا كنت شاطرة فيه اعملها الفاعل مفعول كنت امووووووووووت فى النحو اسكت ايام الله لا يرجعها


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

أيهـ آلنوم آلعميق دآ 



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا صاحية ياسيكرت :spor24:


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا صاحية ياسيكرت :spor24:


طيب مآتفتحلنآ موضوع نتكلم فيهـ .. وأجيبلكـ حآجة حلوة* ^_^*



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

اوكى ياسيكرت دايما تدبسينى كده :new4:
ايه رأيك نتكلم عن حرية الابداع فى الفن مثلا او فى الادب هل ليها حدود ؟ ولا لازم تكون من غير حدود ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*​ 
بس كويس أنى دبستكـ لأنهـ موضوع جآمد ​ 

بصى يآ آنجل إن كآن كل أنسآن فى آلدنيآ من حقهـ يكون حر
*فآلمبدع دآ مش بس محتآج للحرية* ..* دآ بيتنفسهآ*
ولآ يمكن هيقدم شئ مختلف ومميز لو حطينآ ليهـ أسقف وحدود​ 
بس آلمهم إنهـ *يكون هو فآهم فعلاً معنى آلحرية*
آلحرية مش إنى أتعدى على حرية غيرى وأكسر حدودهـ وخطوطهـ آلحمرآ
وبردو مش معنآهآ أنى أبتذل وأدنى من مستوآيآ آلأخلآقى وآلفكرى وأجبر آللى حوآليآ يتدنوآ معآيآ​ 
بس آلمشكلة آلكبرى هى فى تحديد معآيير آلحريآت
آللى بتختلف حسب ثقآفآت وفكر آلمجتمعآت
فلآزم يكون قد معركتهـ لو هو بيدآفع عن شئ سآمى .. 
ويتنحى بشيآكة لو فعلاً آللى بيقدمهـ كآسر للأخلآقيآت أو مآلوش فآيدهـ ​ 




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

كلامك جميل ياسيكرت بس زى ما انتى قولتى صعب تحديد المعايير وتختلف من مجتمع للتانى 
انا بالنسبالى المبدع لازم يكون حر طالما انه لايعتدى بحريته على ريتى انا الشخصية ومش بيأذينى شخصيا يبقا هو حر يعرض افكاره كما يشاء 

طيب سؤال اخر فى نفس النطاق انتى تعرفى اننا مجتمع متدين 
ما رأيك مثلا فى الملحدين ( وبالمناسبة هما كتير جدا فى المنطقة بتاعتنا بس مستخبيين ) لو عملو مثلا فيلم او وثائقى يعرض فكرتهم عن ايمانهم بعدم وجود الله وبالتالى هما لايؤمنو بأى دين 
هل ديه يعتبر حرية ابداع وحرية تعبير عن الرأى ؟ ام انه اهانة للاخر ؟

وهل لانى اؤمن بشئ ( اؤمن بوجود الله مثلا ) هل ده يعطينى الحق ان اجبر الجميع على الايمان بما اؤمن به او حتى احترامه ؟
انا عارفه الكلام ده ممكن يتفهم انى بلمح للمواضيع الدائرة حاليا لكن انا مش قصدى المح لاى موضوع هى فكرة وجت على بالى بس صادفت انها فى نفس توقيت الازمة اللى حاصلة 
واحب اقول انى من طبعى مش بحب الشتم والاستهزاء والاساءات بس ياريت اللى هيتكلم فى الموضوع عن حرية الابداع يبعد تماما عن الازمة اللى حاصلة حاليا نظرا لحساسية الموقف وخلونا نتكلم بشكل عام


----------



## oesi no (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع ده لذيذ


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كلامك جميل ياسيكرت بس زى ما انتى قولتى صعب تحديد المعايير وتختلف من مجتمع للتانى
> انا بالنسبالى المبدع لازم يكون حر طالما انه لايعتدى بحريته على ريتى انا الشخصية ومش بيأذينى شخصيا يبقا هو حر يعرض افكاره كما يشاء
> 
> طيب سؤال اخر فى نفس النطاق انتى تعرفى اننا مجتمع متدين
> ...


مش معنى أنى بؤمن بفكرة وبعرضهآ ( *خلينآ نتكلم بشكل عآم فعلاً* ) .. إن دآ يسيئ لعكس فكرتى
آلمهم هو كيفية تنآولى لعرضهآ
ولو حبيت أنقد فكر غيرى يبقى بموضوعية ولبآقة مش بآلتجريح أو آلتهجم


هقولكـ على مأسآهـ عندنآ فى طريقة تفكيرنآ
*معظم مجتمعنآ بيؤمن بمآ لآ يُهدَم .. مش بآللى بيبنى*
بمعنى أننآ مش بنقوى قنآعآتنآ بمعرفة مميزآت فكرة مآ .. لكن بنجرى ندور على عيوب فكرتهآ آلمنآقضة علشآن نقنع نفسنآ بصحة آلأولى
وهى دى كآرثتنآ لإننآ بكدة مش بس بنتهجم على حريآت آلآخرين
لكن كمآن مش بنبنى قنآعآتنآ على صخر من آلأقتنآع .. *مجرد أفكآر رملية* ..*!*



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

بالظبط ياسيكرت انا متفقة معاكى طريقة تناولى للفكرة هى اللى تختلف 
اذا كان فيها شتم واستهزاء واساءات لااعتقد انه ممكن اعتبارها حرية ابداع اوفكر لان الشتم فى حد ذاته بيضعف من منطقية الفكرة اللى بقدمها حتى لو كانت صح 
انما لو كان عرض افكار حتى لو كانت افكار جديدة على المجتمع وممكن تكون صادمة ليه لااعتقد ان فيها اى مشكلة طالما ان الموضوع لايحمل اى اسفاف او شئ مخل بالاداب العامة او اهانات واساءات 

انما عارفه المشكلة عندنا ايه ؟ ان اللى يؤمن بعكس فكرتى ( بشكل عام ) مش مجرد مختلف معايا لا ده عدوى ويجب انى احاربه بكل الطرق الفكرية 
احنا اتربينا اننا دايما احنا اللى صح ( كل فرد يعنى ) انا اللى صح ورأيى هو الصواب والجميع ملزم انه يسمعنى وينفذ كلامى فكرة الخطأ مش موجودة ومش واردة وانى اراجع منظومتى الفكرية ولو اكتشفت فيها اخطاء ارجع واعتذر عنها ديه فكرة خيالية مش موجودة فى طريقة تربيتنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بالظبط ياسيكرت انا متفقة معاكى طريقة تناولى للفكرة هى اللى تختلف
> اذا كان فيها شتم واستهزاء واساءات لااعتقد انه ممكن اعتبارها حرية ابداع اوفكر لان الشتم فى حد ذاته بيضعف من منطقية الفكرة اللى بقدمها حتى لو كانت صح
> انما لو كان عرض افكار حتى لو كانت افكار جديدة على المجتمع وممكن تكون صادمة ليه لااعتقد ان فيها اى مشكلة طالما ان الموضوع لايحمل اى اسفاف او شئ مخل بالاداب العامة او اهانات واساءات
> 
> ...


*​​​*أنتِ فكرتينى بنكتة .. أنت من ديشنآ 
لآ
تبقى من ديش آلعدو هههههههـ
ربنآ يستر وتكونى عآرفآهآ لتفتكرينى هيست 


*عندكـ حق أحنآ مآعندنآش ثقآفة آلأختلآف*
ودآيماً بنحولهـ لحرب وهجوم .. مع إنهـ فى آلوآقع أكتر طريقة عندهآ قدرة للتفآهم وآلتقآرب بين آلنآس
*آلنآس آلمتحضرة بقى *



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت انا معرفش النكتة 
بس انا من ديشكم صدقينى :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت انا معرفش النكتة
> بس انا من ديشكم صدقينى :t33::t33::t33:


 
أنقذتى نفسكـ من أغتيآل محقق :beee:


*.،*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سااااا الخير علي احلي بنات 
الكلام عن ايه بقي 
ايه السؤال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ساالنور انا عارفه
هو احنا في مصطبه النسائيه ولا الرجاليه 
:big61:

وبيقولوا قال علينا رغايين قال
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*​ 
رغآيين ؟؟  .... دى أشآعآت :yaka:

آلسؤآل كآن طرحتهـ آنجل عن رأينآ فى حرية آلأعلآم وآلإبدآع آلفنى ..​ 


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> رغآيين ؟؟  .... دى أشآعآت :yaka:
> 
> ههههههههههه
> ...



الاعلام ههههههه
هو فين :ranting:
ماليش فيه :dance:
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الاعلام ههههههه
> 
> هو فين :ranting:
> ماليش فيه :dance:​


*
*يبقى أتدبستى يآ قمرهـ .. حطيلنآ بقى سؤآل جديد :t33:


*.،*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

امممممممممم طيب بما انكم خلصتو 
فا حد ينزل بالسؤال الجديد بقي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *
> *يبقى أتدبستى يآ قمرهـ .. حطيلنآ بقى سؤآل جديد :t33:
> 
> 
> *.،*​




هههههههههههههه
اوووك من عنيا

هتكلم في موضوع شخصي شويه:smil12:
في ولد بيموت في التراب اللي بمشي عليه
بيحبني ليه حوالي 7سنين
ولحد دلوقتي مش مل وبيحاول برضو
واتقدم كذا مره
بس المشكله ان مش حاسه بيه خالص 
اعمل ايه 
وانا في حيره علطووووووووول


​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*7 سنين مش حاسة بيه ؟؟ طب محتارة فى ايه حضرتك ؟؟ *


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب بما انك مش بتحبيه ليه معذبة حالك ؟
خلاص ارفضيه وانسى الموضوع وقوليله يشوف حياته هو كمان وربنا يوفقه 
لكن لو مش بتحبيه خالص هتعملى ايه هتتجوزيه مجاملة ؟
بس سؤال ؟ انتى اديتى نفسك فرصة تعرفيه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*بتقولك 7 سنين تقوليلها فرصة ؟؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *7 سنين مش حاسة بيه ؟؟ طب محتارة فى ايه حضرتك ؟؟ *



حاولت ان اعجب بيه حتي
لكن مفيش خااااالص احساس
من ناحيته

​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ايوة ياشقاوة هو ممكن ليه 7 سنين بيتقدم بشكل تقليدى يعنى 
لكن بردو ممكن تكون مش عرفته ولا قعدت معاه ولا اتكلمت معاه مثلا بشكل عميق بحيث انها تعرفه


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

خلاص يابنتى حاولتى تعجبى بيه ومش عارفه محيرة نفسك ليه ؟
هو دوا لازم تبلعيه ؟
انسى الموضوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب بما انك مش بتحبيه ليه معذبة حالك ؟
> خلاص ارفضيه وانسى الموضوع وقوليله يشوف حياته هو كمان وربنا يوفقه
> لكن لو مش بتحبيه خالص هتعملى ايه هتتجوزيه مجاملة ؟
> بس سؤال ؟ انتى اديتى نفسك فرصة تعرفيه ؟



المشكله ان رفضته وبيحاول برضو
فرصه لا لان الامكانيات وكدا 
فهماني طبعا​
​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

خلاص قوليله مش هينفع وهو بس يشوف مستقبله مع حد تانى وربنا معاه 
ولا انتى صعبان عليكى تسيبى حد بيحبك بالشكل ده ؟ ومتمسك بيكى ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حاولت ان اعجب بيه حتي
> لكن مفيش خااااالص احساس
> من ناحيته
> 
> ​



*يا حبيبتى دة واحد هتصحى على وشه كل يوم الصبح .. تدبيسة العمر بمعنى أصح .. مش حساه محتارة فى ايه ؟؟ تحتارى لو فيه صفة مش عجباكى ماشى .. لكن رافضة المبدأ اصلا حرام هتغصبى نفسك عليه يعنى *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايوة ياشقاوة هو ممكن ليه 7 سنين بيتقدم بشكل تقليدى يعنى
> لكن بردو ممكن تكون مش عرفته ولا قعدت معاه ولا اتكلمت معاه مثلا بشكل عميق بحيث انها تعرفه



*مادام وصلت لمرحلة الحيرة يبقى هى شيفاه كويس بس مش عارفه تحسه .. يبقى اخد فرصة بس مفيش قبول و انجذاب ببساطة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> خلاص قوليله مش هينفع وهو بس يشوف مستقبله مع حد تانى وربنا معاه
> ولا انتى صعبان عليكى تسيبى حد بيحبك بالشكل ده ؟ ومتمسك بيكى ؟




​ تعرفي طول عمري كنت بقول نفسي في واحد يحبني اكتر من بحبه
لكن لما بقيت في الموقف 
صعب بصراحه
اه صعبان عليا هو مش ان اسيب واحد بيحبني كدا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا حبيبتى دة واحد هتصحى على وشه كل يوم الصبح .. تدبيسة العمر بمعنى أصح .. مش حساه محتارة فى ايه ؟؟ تحتارى لو فيه صفة مش عجباكى ماشى .. لكن رافضة المبدأ اصلا حرام هتغصبى نفسك عليه يعنى *
> 
> امممممممممممم انا اوقات كتير بقول كدا
> 
> ...



انا بقول ممكن يكون ليه مستقبل وكدا
بس لما بفتح الموضوع دا
بحس في حاجه تقيله علي صدري مش عارفه ليه
​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

صعبان عليكى اوكى بس مش هينفع تتجوزيه مجاملة او شفقة حتى يبقا كده انتى بتأذيه اكتر لو حس انك ارتبطتى بيه علشان صعبان عليكى وبتشفقى عليه كأنه بيشحت منك 
حلو ان حد يحبك ويتمسك بيكى كده لكن لازم انتى كمان تحبيه 
الحاجة التانية تمسكه بيكى بالشكل ده مش لازم يكون فى كل الاحوال حب انما ممكن يكون عند مع النفس لان كل ممنوع مرغوب زى ما بيقولو فلانك رفضيته اكتر من مرة ده خلاه يعند ويتمسك اكتر انه لازم يوصلك 

مش كل اللى بتشوفيه بعنيكى او بتسمعيه بيكون هو الحقيقة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صعبان عليكى اوكى بس مش هينفع تتجوزيه مجاملة او شفقة حتى يبقا كده انتى بتأذيه اكتر لو حس انك ارتبطتى بيه علشان صعبان عليكى وبتشفقى عليه كأنه بيشحت منك
> حلو ان حد يحبك ويتمسك بيكى كده لكن لازم انتى كمان تحبيه
> الحاجة التانية تمسكه بيكى بالشكل ده مش لازم يكون فى كل الاحوال حب انما ممكن يكون عند مع النفس لان كل ممنوع مرغوب زى ما بيقولو فلانك رفضيته اكتر من مرة ده خلاه يعند ويتمسك اكتر انه لازم يوصلك
> 
> مش كل اللى بتشوفيه بعنيكى او بتسمعيه بيكون هو الحقيقة



انا مقتنعه بكلامك اووي
بس معقوله يكون عند !!
انا كنت متحيره جدا وبحاول ابعد علطول
بس اها
ارتحت بصراحه لمااتكلمت معاكم 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*على فكرة مش ممكن يكون عند .. دة هو فى الغالبية العظمى عند .. و الحب مفهوش شفقة و شحاتة .. دلوقتى تشفقى قدام شوية هتزهقى ! 

و بعدين واحد اترفض كذا مرة .. و فى الاخر هتقبليه مش حب لكن امكانياته كويسة تضمنى منين انه بعد كدة ميطلعش عينك زى ماطلعتى عينه 7 سنين !! و الرجالة مش عبيطة هيبقى فاهم انك قبلاه عشان امكنياته مش عشان سواد عيونه و دى حاجة بتضايق الرجالة جدًا .. 

فحتى لو قبلتى مظنش انه هيخليكى سعيدة *


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن يكون عند ليه لا ؟ وممكن هو نفسه يبقا مش عارف انه عند وفاكر ان ده حب 
بصى يابنت الكنيسة للاسف فيه رجال  فى ثقافتنا مش بيتقبلو فكرة الرفض علشان كده مش بيقتنع انه ممكن يترفض يعنى ايه يترفض ؟ 
its beyond them 
علشان كده بيصر اكتر انه يتقدم مرة واتنين وتلاتة على اساس انه مش قادر يستوعب انها ممكن ترفضه


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

*للأسف أنآ مش هعرف أفيدكـ لأنى فى موقف مشآبهـ 

آنجل وشقآوهـ كلآمكم كلهـ جميل .. لكن آلمشكلة بتبقى فى* تمسكهـ آلمطلق*
وأنهـ مهمآ عملتى بردو عندهـ أمل طآلمآ مآ زلتى مش مرتبطة بغيرهـ
وآلمشكلة بتبقى أفظع لمآ بتكونوآ أصدقآء أو زمآيل وهو أنسآن كويس .. طيب دآ يتعمل معآهـ أيهـ


وهو آللى بيخسر مشآعرهـ ووقتهـ .. فـ* أزآى تفوقيهـ* ..*؟؟؟*



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت انا حاسة بيكو لانى اتحطيت فى الموقف ده اكتر من مرة 
وانا عارفه انه بيكون مرهق للمشاعر جدا سواء ليه او ليكى 
ليه لانه بيقول انه بيحبك ومش قادر يستغنى عنك وعنده امل والكلام ده 
وليكى لانه لو كان من النوع اللى مش بيفقد الامل ممكن مع الوقت يخليكى تحسى بالذنب ناحيته وانك مجبرة انك تقدمى مقابل للحب بتاعه والمقابل هنا انك توافقى على الجواز منه 
طبعا الموافقة فى الحالة ديه فيها ظلم للطرفين ليكى وليه 
الحل انك تبعدى على قد ماتقدرى تبعدى بالتدريج حتى لو كنتو اصدقاء قبل كده الوضع بالشكل ده مش فيه اى صداقة اصلا لانه مش شايفك مجرد صديقة انما هو بيقرب منك على امل انك من كتر تواجده حواليكى تستسلمى وتوافقى 
علشان كده البعد بالتدريج هو الحل ليكى علشان متضعفيش وتاخدى قرار غلط ومترهقيش مشاعرك بالاحساس بالذنب 
وليه علشان يفهم ان الموضوع منتهى بالنسبالك ويبتدى يتعود على عدم وجودك وفى بعدك انتى بتديله فرصة انه يفتح قلبه لغيرك 
لكن طول ما انتى موجودة حواليه بأى شكل صديقة , زميلة اى شكل ده مش هيخليه يفقد الامل فيكى ابدااااااااااااا


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*بصى ..... فى المواقف المطلوب فيها الحسم*
*اركنى قلبك ومشاعرك على جنب ... قولى لقلبك ... 
الموضوع "للكبار فقط" *

*فكرى بعقلك .. ثم عقلك .. ثم عقلك ..*
*انا اتحطيت فى نفس الموقف دة قبل كدة من انسان فضل يحبنى 5 سنين *

*وكان لما يحب ينكشنى كان بيقولى جمله تبان هزار بس بتحمل كتير ..*
*كان بيقولى :
" هتجوزك .. وهطلع عينك على الرفض اللى بترفيضهولى دة "*

*وكنت ارد عليه :
"هو انت هترتبط بيا عشان تنتقم ...يابنى دى حياه مش حرب "*

 *وبعدين ... انه يفضل يتقدملك رغم رفضك ليه مرات كتير ... الموضوع اكبر من كونه حب .. 
لان حبه المفروض يدفعه لانه يشوفك سعيده ومرتاحه ... انما دة حب امتلاك ...
لعبه عجبته ومش عارف يخليها ملكه ... هيحارب الدنيا كلها عشان تبقى فى ايده ... وللأسف بعد كدة هيرميها ...!!!*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*ما انا اتحطيت فى الموقف الظريف دة كذا مرة و انك توصليله فكرة انك اخويا و بس .. بتختلف باختلاف شخصيته هو .. لو هو انسان هادى و محترم و مهذب بتقوليهاله بالراحة و تكررى كلمة انت زى اخويا فى كل موقف تمرى بيه معاه تقريبا . و المفروض انه هيفهم كدة انه مجرد اخ .. لو انسان لحوح و بيزن كتير مش هيفوق غير بكلمتين ناشفين مالهمش لازمة كدة و تقطى وسيلة الاتصال بيه تماما و الحتة اللى هو فيها متروحيهاش و لو شوفتيه صدفة عامليه بقسوة شوية .. و هكذا حسب الكراكتر بتاعه بتتصرفى و فى الغالب مبيفهموش من اول مرة بيحسبوها تقل *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

بعتزر جداااااااااااااااااااااا
ليكم للتأخير ظروف خارجه عني
بعتزر 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *على فكرة مش ممكن يكون عند .. دة هو فى الغالبية العظمى عند .. و الحب مفهوش شفقة و شحاتة .. دلوقتى تشفقى قدام شوية هتزهقى !
> 
> و بعدين واحد اترفض كذا مرة .. و فى الاخر هتقبليه مش حب لكن امكانياته كويسة تضمنى منين انه بعد كدة ميطلعش عينك زى ماطلعتى عينه 7 سنين !! و الرجالة مش عبيطة هيبقى فاهم انك قبلاه عشان امكنياته مش عشان سواد عيونه و دى حاجة بتضايق الرجالة جدًا ..
> 
> فحتى لو قبلتى مظنش انه هيخليكى سعيدة *



تصدقي صح كلامك بجد

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ممكن يكون عند ليه لا ؟ وممكن هو نفسه يبقا مش عارف انه عند وفاكر ان ده حب
> بصى يابنت الكنيسة للاسف فيه رجال  فى ثقافتنا مش بيتقبلو فكرة الرفض علشان كده مش بيقتنع انه ممكن يترفض يعنى ايه يترفض ؟
> its beyond them
> علشان كده بيصر اكتر انه يتقدم مرة واتنين وتلاتة على اساس انه مش قادر يستوعب انها ممكن ترفضه



بأمانه انا استفدت من كلامك
لان اغلب اللي بيتقدم ليا
يترفض ويرجع تاني
وانا كنت فاكره حب وكدا 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

*هو فعلاً يآ آنجل آلأحسآس بآلذنب آللى مآلوش مبرر دآ أصلاً 
هو آللى مرهق جداً
بس طبعاً مش هتوصل لكآرثة آلأرتبآط بآلشكل دآ

ووآيت وشقآوه أكيد كلآمكم سليم
بس أنتِ بتكونى بردو فى موقف صعب لمآ بحكم زمآلتكم أو أصدقآئكم آلمشتركين مجبرين تتعآملوآ
وآلأهم من كدآ أنهـ مستنى فى صمت " بتحسى أنكـ محآصرة ومش قآدرة تعترضى على شئ غير ملموس "


آلموقف أكيد بيحصل وبتنجح آلقسوهـ ورد آلفعل آلعقلآنى
*لكن سآعآت تركيبة شخصيتهـ وطريقة تعآملهـ ووضعكم بيعقدوآ آلدنيآ*


*.**،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى ..... فى المواقف المطلوب فيها الحسم*
> *اركنى قلبك ومشاعرك على جنب ... قولى لقلبك ...
> الموضوع "للكبار فقط" *
> 
> ...




امممممممممممم
فهمت انا علي كدا
ميرسي حببتي
​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت انا فاهمه قصدك كويس 
لان فيه شخصيات تحسسك بالذنب وتحاصرك بمشاعرها من غير ماتنطق ولا كلمة ولاحتى يقولك بحبك لكن يحاصرك باسلوبه بطريقته الناعمة معاكى اللى تحسى انه بيوصلك من خلالها انه بيحبك بس فى نفس الوقت انتى مش قادرة تعترضى عليها لانه مش عمل اى حاجة صريحة ممكن تمسكيها عليها وتردى عليه فيها بالرفض 
وهو  بيحاول بطريقته الناعمه انه يبينلك انه ضحيتك وانك لازم تاخدى موقف ناحيته والا يبقا انت كده باردة المشاعر اوقاسية مش مقدرة حبه 
هو من ناحيته مش قادر يفهم ازاى انا اكون بحبها الحب ده كله وهى مش قادرة تحس بيه او تتجاوب معاه 
زى ماقولتلك لو كنتو اصدقاء او زمايل قبل فالبعد التدريجى هو الحل انتى ممكن تكونى موجودة معاه فى نفس المكان بس فى نفس الوقت بعيدة بردو اعتقد انتى فاهمانى اقصد ايه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما انا اتحطيت فى الموقف الظريف دة كذا مرة و انك توصليله فكرة انك اخويا و بس .. بتختلف باختلاف شخصيته هو .. لو هو انسان هادى و محترم و مهذب بتقوليهاله بالراحة و تكررى كلمة انت زى اخويا فى كل موقف تمرى بيه معاه تقريبا . و المفروض انه هيفهم كدة انه مجرد اخ .. لو انسان لحوح و بيزن كتير مش هيفوق غير بكلمتين ناشفين مالهمش لازمة كدة و تقطى وسيلة الاتصال بيه تماما و الحتة اللى هو فيها متروحيهاش و لو شوفتيه صدفة عامليه بقسوة شوية .. و هكذا حسب الكراكتر بتاعه بتتصرفى و فى الغالب مبيفهموش من اول مرة بيحسبوها تقل *



المشكله هنا انه اصلا قريبي 
فااكيد بشوفه 
امممممم
بس هعمل بقسوه ذي مابتقولي 
​


----------



## white.angel (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *هو فعلاً يآ آنجل آلأحسآس بآلذنب آللى مآلوش مبرر دآ أصلاً
> هو آللى مرهق جداً
> ...


*لو صحاب او زمايل*
*ومضطره تتعامل معاه .. يبقى تتجاهل تماماً اى حاجة يعملها عشان يتواصل معاها بمشاعر ... 
وتتجاهل فرض مشاعره عليها ...*

*مره بعد مره ... هو هيشعر انه "مُهمل" ... وهيمل ... انما لو شعر انها مركزه معاه ... 
وبتضايق ... طيب بتحن ... خلاص هانت .. هيزود من اسلوبه .... *

*التجاهل مش بطال احياناً :spor24:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

نمتو تانى ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (13 سبتمبر 2012)

تعملو ايه يابنات فى نوبات الاكتئاب اللى بتيجى فجأة ديه ؟:ab7::ab7:


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2012)

عايزنا نرجع زى زمان قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان 
فى الصفحتين اللى فاتوا مر عليا شريط اسود عمره 4 سنين 
كان الحب عامينى انى اشوف انها متحبنيش وفضلت متمسك بيها رغم انها مكانتش بتاعملنى المعامله اللى اتمناها لغايه ما اتخطبت 
يلا كانت ايام سودة 
مقدرش افيدك واقولك ممكن تعملى ايه علشان ترتاحى من وجع دماغه طالما  مش حاسه ناحيته بحاجة 
بس هى حاجة واحدة بس هنصحك بيها 
اوعى تلينى او تعامليه بشكل كويس ولو على فترات متباعده مش هينسى الحاجات دى مهما كانت من وجهه نظرك حاجات صغيره 
هتلاقيه بيزعل كتير ومركب الوش الخشب كتير 
اضحكى وهذرى وانسي وعيشي حياتك اكنه مش فيها 
اوعى يصعب عليكى وتقولى هو كويس وغلبان وبيحبنى فمش هينفع اعامله بطريقه وحشه  
دى مش طريقة وحشه 
دى طريقه تعامل صح للحالة المرضيه اللى هو فيها 
لان العند+ الحب بيبقوا مرض هو فى خياله هتحبينى يعنى هتحبينى 
او بتحبينى وتقيله على 
او مكسوفه تتكلمى بشكل صريح بس بعض تعاملاتك بتوضح قد ايه انتى بتحبينى 

شوفوا حاجة تانيه نرغى فيها بقى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياعيني كسرت خاطري .. يخرب بيت الحب وسنينو*


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2012)

سلامه خاطرك يا هيوف 
اجيبلك لزق تلزقيه


----------



## oesi no (13 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تعملو ايه يابنات فى نوبات الاكتئاب اللى بتيجى فجأة ديه ؟:ab7::ab7:


[YOUTUBE]avHmDD1ViDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## white.angel (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*عندك حق يا نونو .... انا كمان عندى اكتئاب مفاجئ بدون اسباب *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عندك حق يا نونو .... انا كمان عندى اكتئاب مفاجئ بدون اسباب *​


ده مرض معدى شكله --
عمتا اعتقد ده طبيعى-- اوقات ببقا كويسه و مفيش شىء و الاقى نفسى فجئه افتكرت كل الهموم و كل البلاوى و كل الزكرايات السوده و الاقى نفسى قفلت خالص و إكتئبت -- لدرجه انى بحس انى شبه اتشليت-- ساعتها بجر رجلى للسرير و اصلى و انام  ---
و نشكر ربنا بنام


----------



## white.angel (13 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ده مرض معدى شكله --
> عمتا اعتقد ده طبيعى-- اوقات ببقا كويسه و مفيش شىء و الاقى نفسى فجئه افتكرت كل الهموم و كل البلاوى و كل الزكرايات السوده و الاقى نفسى قفلت خالص و إكتئبت -- لدرجه انى بحس انى شبه اتشليت-- ساعتها بجر رجلى للسرير و اصلى و انام  ---
> و نشكر ربنا بنام


*طيب انت بتفتكررررى ...*
*انا بكتئب من غير مافتكر حاجة اصلاً *
*بس بنام واقوم زى الفل :fun_lol:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ده اسمه الزهق-- نعمل شىء جديد-- هو إيه مفيش يبقا نكتئب ههههههه
 بس كويس انك بتنامى و تقومى كويسه-- انا كمان كدا -- اعتقد دى نعمه من ربنا ان الواحد ينام اصلا و هو مكتئب--
 فى ناس اعرفها متعرفش تنام لو زعلانه او مكتئبه-- انا اكون زعلانه و متخانئه انام اصحا-- اعتقد بصالح الناس فى الحلم-- اقوم مفرفشه مفيش مشكله شايفا ان مفيش شىء يستاهل-- كل المشاكل تافها و الدنيا كلها فانيا  فخلاص--- بقوم مبسوطه و بضحك و تمام ... و اتعامل عادى

 معرفش كدا انا شخصيه موديه و لا إيه !! معرفششش


----------



## white.angel (13 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ده اسمه الزهق-- نعمل شىء جديد-- هو إيه مفيش يبقا نكتئب ههههههه
> بس كويس انك بتنامى و تقومى كويسه-- انا كمان كدا -- اعتقد دى نعمه من ربنا ان الواحد ينام اصلا و هو مكتئب--
> فى ناس اعرفها متعرفش تنام لو زعلانه او مكتئبه-- انا اكون زعلانه و متخانئه انام اصحا-- اعتقد بصالح الناس فى الحلم-- اقوم مفرفشه مفيش مشكله شايفا ان مفيش شىء يستاهل-- كل المشاكل تافها و الدنيا كلها فانيا  فخلاص--- بقوم مبسوطه و بضحك و تمام ... و اتعامل عادى
> 
> معرفش كدا انا شخصيه موديه و لا إيه !! معرفششش


*ممكن  ..*
*بس هى الفكره ان اللى حواليك بيعدوكِ ... *
*يعنى امبارح عندى فى البيت كزا حد اتخانق مع حد ... 
المواضيع ملهاش علاقه بيا ... ورغم ذلك لقيتنى عندى اكتئاب بسبب الجو الرخم دة ... *

*واحياناً الاكتئاب اللى منه لنفسه دة ... مش بييجى غير ايام المذاكره :new6:*​ *بس كويس ان دى نظرتك للحياه ان الدنيا اى كلام ... ومش تستاهل اننا نتعب نفسنا عشانها !!*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2012)

عارفا الإحساس الرخم ده لما تبقا الناس متخنئا حوليكى ---
 و طبعا إكتئاب المذاكره  ده  فى غنى عن التعريف...

 هى فعلا الدنيا  مش مستاهلا..  حبت ايام و هتخلص-- يا نعيشها فى زعل و نكد و خناق و قلق يا نعيشها عادى و نسبها على ربنا--


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عايزنا نرجع زى زمان قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان
> فى الصفحتين اللى فاتوا مر عليا شريط اسود عمره 4 سنين
> كان الحب عامينى انى اشوف انها متحبنيش وفضلت متمسك بيها رغم انها مكانتش بتاعملنى المعامله اللى اتمناها لغايه ما اتخطبت
> يلا كانت ايام سودة
> ...



ميرسي كتيير استفدت من كلامك اوووي
وهعمل كدا 


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال عايزه اعرف السيروم اللي بيتحط علي الشعر
ايه الفيده منه وبيعمل ايه للشعر؟؟
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

له فوايد ضخمه اوي قد تصل لانقاذ الشعر من التلف كما حصل معايا...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب قوليلي ايه هي الفوائد دي
وهو انواع ولانوع واحد بس 
وثمنه كام 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *سؤال عايزه اعرف السيروم اللي بيتحط علي الشعر
> ايه الفيده منه وبيعمل ايه للشعر؟؟
> *




* احسن حاجه حتي الان *
*زيرو فريز *
*وهو بيعالج بصيلات الشعر *
*ويمنع سقوطه *


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *طيب قوليلي ايه هي الفوائد دي
> وهو انواع ولانوع واحد بس
> وثمنه كام
> *



*  حوالي 54 جنيه علي ما اذكر *
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

سيروم سيترس من شوارتزكوبف يجنن برضه و حلو جدا...


----------



## white.angel (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*تروث انزلى بالترجمه *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * احسن حاجه حتي الان *
> *زيرو فريز *
> *وهو بيعالج بصيلات الشعر *
> *ويمنع سقوطه *
> ...



كنت فاكره اغلي من كده

ميرسيي 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كنت فاكره اغلي من كده
> 
> ميرسيي
> ​



*اه قوليله زيرو فريز 
هو امريكي 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> سيروم سيترس من شوارتزكوبف يجنن برضه و حلو جدا...




مش فاهمه الاسم خالص

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اه قوليله زيرو فريز
> هو امريكي
> *​




اوووك 
ميرسي كوبتيك 

رغم ان مستغربه هههههه
ان ولد يعرف الحاجات دي
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اوووك
> ميرسي كوبتيك
> 
> رغم ان مستغربه هههههه
> ...



* ده شغلي 
مش هوايه يعني
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ده شغلي
> مش هوايه يعني
> *​



بجد !!
امممممممم
خلاص هنستغل الموقف علي فكره ..
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بجد !!
> امممممممم
> خلاص هنستغل الموقف علي فكره ..
> ​



* استغلي براحتك
*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ده شغلي
> مش هوايه يعني
> *​




*شوف يعني حتى لمن تعمل جميل مش قادرين يصدقوا ان الاولاد عندهم القدرة على تخطي مشاكل النسوان!!

المشكلة انك بتبقى كثير في المصبطة النسائية وبدون فايدة :t19:
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * استغلي براحتك
> *​


ميرسي ربنا يخليك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *شوف يعني حتى لمن تعمل جميل مش قادرين يصدقوا ان الاولاد عندهم القدرة على تخطي مشاكل النسوان!!
> مش حكايه مصدقين انا كنت عارفه ان الرجل بيعرف كل حاجه بس مش بالتفصيل حاجات عامه يعني
> 
> المشكلة انك بتبقى كثير في المصبطة النسائية وبدون فايدة :t19:
> *


هههههه
مين قال بدون فايده 
مافادنا اهو




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

يالهوووووووي نوم من امبارح
اصحووووووووا
مش تشمتوا بينا الاعداء 
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يالهوووووووي نوم من امبارح
> اصحووووووووا
> مش تشمتوا بينا الاعداء
> ​




*وشهد شاهد من اهلها .....الباين انكم في سبات! *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *وشهد شاهد من اهلها .....الباين انكم في سبات! *



هههههههههه

ممكن يكون تأثير الدراسه علشان بكره هههههه


​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> ممكن يكون تأثير الدراسه علشان بكره هههههه
> 
> ...




*وانت مش حتنتشرووو؟!  :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *وانت مش حتنتشرووو؟!  :Love_Mailbox:*



ههههههههه
ننتشر نروح فين :dntknw:
دي مصطبتنا احنا :spor22:
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا اقصد ما عندكيش دراسة؟ 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *لا اقصد ما عندكيش دراسة؟
> *



دراسه :a82:
لالالا خلصت الحمدلله 

​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايه اصعب مادة بتتعبي منها؟
وايه اسهل مادة؟
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *ايه اصعب مادة بتتعبي منها؟
> وايه اسهل مادة؟
> *



ليه بس بتقلب المواجع عليا ههه
مش بحب خالص الرياضه
والباقي كويس 
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ليه بس بتقلب المواجع عليا ههه
> مش بحب خالص الرياضه
> والباقي كويس
> ​



*الرياضة؟ ...دي احلى مادة ....كنا نحلم فيها في المدارس لو كانت ضمن الجدول ....لانها مثل ما نكول بالعراقي "طربكة" :new4::spor24::spor22:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *الرياضة؟ ...دي احلى مادة ....كنا نحلم فيها في المدارس لو كانت ضمن الجدول ....لانها مثل ما نكول بالعراقي "طربكة" :new4::spor24::spor22:*



هههههههههههههه
الرياضه حلوه :a82:

يعني ايه طربكه :t33:
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعني ...محدش فاهم حاجة ...زي اللمبي كده! هههههه *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يعني ...محدش فاهم حاجة ...زي اللمبي كده! هههههه *




ااااااااااااه هههههههه

بس بجد شرف ليا ان بكلم واحد من العراق
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ااااااااااااه هههههههه
> 
> بس بجد شرف ليا ان بكلم واحد من العراق
> ربنا يباركك
> ​




*يا ستي الشرف لينا احنا ...ربنا يباركك*


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
أيهـ آلصحرآ دى
:t23:


*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياعينى يا بنانيت ياغلابة ياللى مش بيطلعلكم صوت ... محسودين و النبى:new2:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

اه محسودين بأمانه هههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

:11_9_12[1]::11_9_12[1]::11_9_12[1]:
:010105~332::010105~332::010105~332:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

يا بنات فينكم نايمين ليه كدا شوفولنا موضوع نرغى فيه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا بنات فينكم نايمين ليه كدا شوفولنا موضوع نرغى فيه ​




:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
اخيراااا ههههه

منوووره حبيبت قلبي المصطبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
> اخيراااا ههههه
> 
> منوووره حبيبت قلبي المصطبه
> ​


​ ميرسى يا قلبى بس فين النور ده 
النور قاطع خالص اهو هههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/CENTER]
> ميرسى يا قلبى بس فين النور ده
> النور قاطع خالص اهو هههههه​




ههههههههههه
لالا مين قال كدا اهو اول مادخلتي 
نورت ههه
دا المصطبه واقفه ليها كام يوم 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لالا مين قال كدا اهو اول مادخلتي
> نورت ههه
> دا المصطبه واقفه ليها كام يوم
> ...


​ طب يلا بقا شوفلنا موضوع نرغى فيه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/CENTER]
> طب يلا بقا شوفلنا موضوع نرغى فيه​




حااااااااااااضر

تحبي نفتح موضوع علي الجنس الاخر
ولاعلينا احنا البنات 
​


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*هسألكم سؤال متضايقنى
لو انت رايحه مكان .... "مضطره " ورايح المكان دة
ناس بتكرهك وبتحقد عليك  .... وبيتعمدوا يستفزوك لما تقابليهم دايماً بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر ... وانت بتتلاشيهم قدر الامكان ... بس الظروف بتحكم انك تقابليهم فى مناسبات معينه ... 

المفروض رد فعلك على مواقفهم القذره يكون ايه ...

غير انك تعملى عبيطه ومش واخده بالك عشان المناسبه تعدى ...

فى حل تانى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هسألكم سؤال متضايقنى*





white.angel قال:


> * لو انت رايحه مكان .... "مضطره " ورايح المكان دة
> ناس بتكرهك وبتحقد عليك  .... وبيتعمدوا يستفزوك لما تقابليهم دايماً بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر ... وانت بتتلاشيهم قدر الامكان ... بس الظروف بتحكم انك تقابليهم فى مناسبات معينه ...
> 
> المفروض رد فعلك على مواقفهم القذره يكون ايه ...
> ...


فعلا الموضوع ده من ارخم المواقف اللى بتحصل مع اى حد هو فى حالين 
ياما متروحيش علشان متشفهمش 
او تروحى وتتكلمى مع الموجودين ومتحطهمش فى دماغك خالص ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> حااااااااااااضر
> 
> تحبي نفتح موضوع علي الجنس الاخر
> ولاعلينا احنا البنات
> ​


اللى يريحك يا قلبى اى موضوع ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اللى يريحك يا قلبى اى موضوع ​




اوك حببتي
بس نجاوب الاول علي موضوع وايت :giveup:
​


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فعلا الموضوع ده من ارخم المواقف اللى بتحصل مع اى حد هو فى حالين
> ياما متروحيش علشان متشفهمش
> او تروحى وتتكلمى مع الموجودين ومتحطهمش فى دماغك خالص ​​​​


*هو لو بأيدى مروحش مكنتش هروح*
*انا رايحه قدره واقتدار *

*هى هترسي على "العبط" ومحطهمش فى دماغى .. ربنا يستر بقى *​​​​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هسألكم سؤال متضايقنى
> لو انت رايحه مكان .... "مضطره " ورايح المكان دة
> ناس بتكرهك وبتحقد عليك  .... وبيتعمدوا يستفزوك لما تقابليهم دايماً بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر ... وانت بتتلاشيهم قدر الامكان ... بس الظروف بتحكم انك تقابليهم فى مناسبات معينه ...
> 
> ...




بصي هو الموقف دا علي رأي رورو رخم اووووي
وبيحصل بس لو قريبين عليكي صحاب المناسبه
ومش هينفع مش تروحي 
تروحي عادي وتحاولي ان تتلاشي الناس دي
يعني ولاكأن موجودين خالص 
الناس اللي ذي كدا التعامل معاهم ان مش تعمليلهم قيمه ولااهتمام
لكن لو اهتميتي ووضحتي انك واخده بالك ومتعصبه منهم
هيزود عليكي 

​


----------



## white.angel (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بصي هو الموقف دا علي رأي رورو رخم اووووي
> وبيحصل بس لو قريبين عليكي صحاب المناسبه
> ومش هينفع مش تروحي
> تروحي عادي وتحاولي ان تتلاشي الناس دي
> ...


*هى ناس مش بقابلها غير كل كام سنه مره .. وبتْْبع فى العاده الاسلوب دة ... بس المرادى متضايقه بجد ... وزهقت من ان فى اشخاص فى الحياه محسوبين علينا ولااااااازم نتعامل معاهم حتى ولو بشكل قهرى بسبب التجمعات العائليه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هى ناس مش بقابلها غير كل كام سنه مره .. وبتْْبع فى العاده الاسلوب دة ... بس المرادى متضايقه بجد ... وزهقت من ان فى اشخاص فى الحياه محسوبين علينا ولااااااازم نتعامل معاهم حتى ولو بشكل قهرى بسبب التجمعات العائليه *​


فعلا بجد بتخنق جدا من الموقف ده انك تكونى مضايقة من ناس معينة ومع ذلك مكتوب عليكى انك تشوفيهم بحكم الظروف 
او مناسبات تجمع بينا بس  فى الغالب بحاول اتجاهلهم واهزر واضحك عادى خالص لان فعلا لو ادتهم اهتمام بيزيدوا 
والناس اللى زى دى لازم نتجاهلهم ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هى ناس مش بقابلها غير كل كام سنه مره .. وبتْْبع فى العاده الاسلوب دة ... بس المرادى متضايقه بجد ... وزهقت من ان فى اشخاص فى الحياه محسوبين علينا ولااااااازم نتعامل معاهم حتى ولو بشكل قهرى بسبب التجمعات العائليه *​



حاسه بيكي هو مش للدرجه اللي انتي فيها
بس شويه 
طيب بصي لو كانوا بنات وستات 
انا اتخذت الاسلوب دا ونجح معايا
استخدمي اسلوب المجامله معاهم بس مش مجامله كدابه
لا لا 
دا لو كانوا بنات وستات 
لكن رجاله وشباب يستحسن تتلاشيهم خااااااااالص
​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

وايت حبيبتى بصى هو حل من التلاتة :
1- متروحيش خالص 
2- اعملى عبيطة ومش تحطى فى بالك 
3- غلسى عليهم انتى كمان :smile01 انا كان فيه ناس بتتعمد تغلس عليا وتقولى كل ماتشوفنى مثلا ايه ده ؟ خسيتى اوى وبقيتى هيكل عظمى ايه ده ؟ شعرك وحش اوى ؟ ايه ده تخنتى عن الاول لا الاول احلى 
الاول كنت بتضايق لانهم كانو يتعمدو احراجى 
وبعدين بقت اللى تقولى انتى خسيتى او تخنتى مثلا اقولها وانتى كمان 
تقولى لا محدش قالى تخنت غيرك انت اقولها ولا انا حد قالى تخنت غيرك انتى 
بس الغلاسة بتنفع مع الغلسين :smile01:smile01
مش قصدى مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل بس فيه ناس مش بتحس بغلاستها غير لما هى تتحط فى نفس الموقف


----------



## white.angel (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وايت حبيبتى بصى هو حل من التلاتة :
> 1- متروحيش خالص
> 2- اعملى عبيطة ومش تحطى فى بالك
> 3- غلسى عليهم انتى كمان :smile01 انا كان فيه ناس بتتعمد تغلس عليا وتقولى كل ماتشوفنى مثلا ايه ده ؟ خسيتى اوى وبقيتى هيكل عظمى ايه ده ؟ شعرك وحش اوى ؟ ايه ده تخنتى عن الاول لا الاول احلى
> ...


*الحل التانى .... مفيش غيره :giveup:*

*لان الغلاسه للغلسين ... انما الناس الحقوده اللى جواها كراهيه ... هتغلسى معاهم ازاى ... هما مش بيغلسوا اصلاً *​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب ياوايت طالما حقدهم بينهم وبين نفسهم 
خليهم بقا يحقدو هو الحقد عليه فلوس ؟ :smile01


----------



## white.angel (19 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ياوايت طالما حقدهم بينهم وبين نفسهم
> خليهم بقا يحقدو هو الحقد عليه فلوس ؟ :smile01


*المشكله يا نانسى انا بطبيعتى مبقدرش اقعد فى مكان فى ناس شريره او جواها حقد وغل وكراهيه ... سواء ليا او لغيرى ... بتعب ..!!*

*انا عندى مغص من دلوقتى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ها ايه الصحرا ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:kap:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ها ايه الصحرا ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:kap:


اخيرا لقيت حد فى الصحراء 
هههههههه يلا بقا افتحلنا موضوع يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اخيرا لقيت حد فى الصحراء
> هههههههه يلا بقا افتحلنا موضوع يا حبيبتى ​


 
انت لاقيتينى علشان تدبسينى ؟ 
لا ياستى افتحى انتى :spor2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انت لاقيتينى علشان تدبسينى ؟
> لا ياستى افتحى انتى :spor2:


خلاص انا دماغى اتفرمتت هههههههه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> خلاص انا دماغى اتفرمتت هههههههه ​


 

يعنى ايه بقا ؟ هنجيب حد من الرجالة ولا ايه ؟ متمتيش المصطبة اللى جنبنا فينا :spor2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى ايه بقا ؟ هنجيب حد من الرجالة ولا ايه ؟ متمتيش المصطبة اللى جنبنا فينا :spor2:


لا متقلقيش كله صحرا هههههههههههه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا متقلقيش كله صحرا هههههههههههه ​


 
ما هو علشان كده لازم نلحق نفسنا قبل ما نحصلهم :kap:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما هو علشان كده لازم نلحق نفسنا قبل ما نحصلهم :kap:


مش عارفة البنات ايه اللى جرالهم دول كانوا 
مش بيبطلوا رغى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش عارفة البنات ايه اللى جرالهم دول كانوا
> مش بيبطلوا رغى ​


 
اتحسدنا يا اوختى 
انا جبت بخور سودانى اهو :yaka::yaka:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اتحسدنا يا اوختى
> انا جبت بخور سودانى اهو :yaka::yaka:


مش هيحوق يا اوختى فى عيون الحاقدين هههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش هيحوق يا اوختى فى عيون الحاقدين هههههههه​


 
طيب هنعمل ايه ؟ ما لازم نتصرف نلحق المصطبة قبل ما تضيع 
دبرنى ياوزير 
افتحى اى حاجة عن اى حاجة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب هنعمل ايه ؟ ما لازم نتصرف نلحق المصطبة قبل ما تضيع
> دبرنى ياوزير
> افتحى اى حاجة عن اى حاجة


مش عارف  هفكر ​


----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مصطبة نسائية؟ يعني ممنوع مشاركة الشباب؟ شو هاي العنصرية يا بنات:t31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> مصطبة نسائية؟ يعني ممنوع مشاركة الشباب؟ شو هاي العنصرية يا بنات:t31:


مش عنصرية ولا حاجة بس كل الحكاية انها مواضيع بناويتى شوية 
ومتقلقش برده الولاد بيدخلوا ههههههههه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

فكرى يارورو واسعفينا :spor2:

Anas2 لو عندك موضوع تلحقنا بيه من حالة الاغماء ديه ياريت تنقذنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

طب بصوا على ما افكر ساعدونى لانى محتارة عاوزة اخد رايكم 
عيد ميلاد جوزى بعد كام يوم 
ومحتارة اجبله ايه هدية يلا بقا قولولى على ما افكرلكم فى موضوع ​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههه جاية تستغلينا انتى 
 
طيب ماشى 
مممممم بصى هما الرجالة متعبين فى موضوع الهدايا ده لان حاجاتهم قليلة 
بس مثلا ممكن ساعة شيك , perfume جديد , ممممم قلم شكلة شيك , ممكن شنطة لابتوب مثلا لو بيستخدم الللابتوب 
موبايل جديد مثلا لو هو ليه فى التكنولوجيا 
بس متنسيش مع الحاجات ديه تقدمى حاجات تانية علشان تبقا رومانسية اكتر يعنى مثلا تجيبى شوكولا صغيرة كده غلافها احمر على شكل قلوب وتحطيها حوالين الهدية 
ورق كده صغنن ملون تكتبى عليه كل سنة وانت طيب كل سنة وانت معايا كل سنة وانت حبيبى وتحطيها حوالين الهدية بردو 
ممممممم ممكن تجيبى مج كده مش مهم يشرب فيه بس ممكن تطبعى عليه اسمه وتكتبى من الناحية التانية  I love you 
تجيبى فى البيت البلونات  اللى بيبقى فيها هيليوم ديه وبتلزق فى السقف وتسيبيها فى البيت ويكون مكتوب عليها happy BD و I love you 
تجيبى تورتة صغيرة على شكل قلب بالجيلى الاحمر  على قدكو انتو الاتنين بس فيه تورتات كده بتبقا صغيرة اوى وتحطى شمعة واحدة بس وتطفوها انتو الاتنين بس 
بس تفننى انتى بقا


----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ومتقلقيش برده الولاد بيدخلوا ههههههههه ​


ههههههه عزيمة إحنا مش بنتساهل:budo:




Angel.Eyes قال:


> Anas2 لو عندك موضوع تلحقنا بيه من حالة الاغماء ديه ياريت تنقذنا


هههههههههه
كان نفسي أعرف شو رأي البنات في إللي بيعلل التحرش بأن البنت بتحبه لأنه بيحسسها بأنوثتها أو أن السبب هو لبس البنت؟ شو بتقولوا في العقلية المريضة ده؟




رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب بصوا على ما افكر ساعدونى لانى محتارة عاوزة اخد رايكم
> عيد ميلاد جوزى بعد كام يوم
> ومحتارة اجبله ايه هدية يلا بقا قولولى على ما افكرلكم فى موضوع ​


جربي شي رومانسي يعني مثلا جربي تشتري ساعة وتنقشي فيها أول حرف من إسمو وأول حرف من أسمك وسط قلب أو هيك شي:wub:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه جاية تستغلينا انتى
> 
> طيب ماشى
> مممممم بصى هما الرجالة متعبين فى موضوع الهدايا ده لان حاجاتهم قليلة
> ...


الله عليكى يا قلبى حلوة كتير الافكار ميرسى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> ههههههه عزيمة إحنا مش بنتساهل:budo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسى على الفكرة الجميلة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

كان نفسي أعرف شو رأي البنات في إللي بيعلل التحرش بأن  البنت بتحبه لأنه بيحسسها بأنوثتها أو أن السبب هو لبس البنت؟ شو بتقولوا  في العقلية المريضة ده؟

 عمر التحرش ما كان بيحسس البنت بانوثتها بل بالعكس انا بعتبره اهانة لمشاعرها 
وعمر ما كان لبس البنت هو السبب لانك زى ما قولت الانسان اللى بيتحرش ببنت بيبقى مريض 
وفى بنات كتير لبسها فى غاية الاحترام ومع ذلك بيتحرشوا بيها 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

> كان نفسي أعرف شو رأي البنات في إللي بيعلل التحرش بأن البنت
> بتحبه لأنه بيحسسها بأنوثتها أو أن السبب هو لبس البنت؟ شو بتقولوا في العقلية
> المريضة ده؟


 
التحرش جريمة فى كل العالم والجريمة ليس لها مبرر 
فالقاتل يعاقب لانه قاتل ومش بيوقف قدام القاضى يقوله اصل كان غصب عنى 
كل التفسيرات اللى بيحطوها المتحرشين عن البنت بتحب كده ( معرفش عرفوا ازاى ) او لبس البنات ديه مجرد تبريرات ليهم للاستمرار فى جريمتهم 
على كده بقا لو لبس البنت هو السبب يبقا انا بقا لما اشوف حد ماشى فى الشارع ماسك موبايل عاجبنى او لا بس ساعة عاجبانى اروح اهجم عليه واخدها وحجتى انى معنديش زيها وانها عجبتنى ومحتاجاها 
بما ان اللى عايز يعمل حاجة بيعملها بقا فى اللى ماشيين فى الشارع 
للاسف احنا متربناش على خصوصية الشخص اللى ماشى فى الشارع وان التعرض لخصوصيته بأى شكل من الاشكال واختراقها هو فى حد ذاته جريمة .


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الله عليكى يا قلبى حلوة كتير الافكار ميرسى يا حبيبتى​


 
العفو ياجميلة


----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كان نفسي أعرف شو رأي البنات في إللي بيعلل التحرش بأن  البنت بتحبه لأنه بيحسسها بأنوثتها أو أن السبب هو لبس البنت؟ شو بتقولوا  في العقلية المريضة ده؟
> 
> عمر التحرش ما كان بيحسس البنت بانوثتها بل بالعكس انا بعتبره اهانة لمشاعرها
> وعمر ما كان لبس البنت هو السبب لانك زى ما قولت الانسان اللى بيتحرش ببنت بيبقى مريض
> ...


اكيد...
 هناك كثير لصور التحرش بفتيات محجبات لكن لا أستطيع وضعها هنا يكفي كتابة تحرش في جوجل وهيطل صور أغلبية البنات فيهم محجبات.. لكن كنت عاوز رأيكم في إللي بيطلع هيك حجج وهمو تبرئة المتحرش بجعل المرأة الجاني.. يعني هي إللي لازم تطلع غلطانة والسلام.. وكمان لو قامت بالذهاب لعمل محضر بيتم معاملتها وكأنها جاية في قضية أخلاق وده كان حصل مع صديقة لي... لذلك فالأغلبية تفضل الصمت مع أن ده مش حل.... 
إاللي بيطلع هيك حجج من وجهة تضركم بيكون مقتنع بكلامه أو فقط وضع دفاعي ع إللي بيعمله؟؟؟؟؟   
لأني حاورت شباب لدرجة أني وصلت أنو مصدق هو بيقول إيه:a82:


----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> التحرش جريمة فى كل العالم والجريمة ليس لها مبرر
> فالقاتل يعاقب لانه قاتل ومش بيوقف قدام القاضى يقوله اصل كان غصب عنى
> كل التفسيرات اللى بيحطوها المتحرشين عن البنت بتحب كده ( معرفش عرفوا ازاى ) او لبس البنات ديه مجرد تبريرات ليهم للاستمرار فى جريمتهم
> على كده بقا لو لبس البنت هو السبب يبقا انا بقا لما اشوف حد ماشى فى الشارع ماسك موبايل عاجبنى او لا بس ساعة عاجبانى اروح اهجم عليه واخدها وحجتى انى معنديش زيها وانها عجبتنى ومحتاجاها
> ...


بصراحة معنديش كلام بعد مشاركتك ده
وللأسف مش عارف كيف أديكي تقييم مثل ما عملتي معي


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> اكيد...
> هناك كثير لصور التحرش بفتيات محجبات لكن لا أستطيع وضعها هنا يكفي كتابة تحرش في جوجل وهيطل صور أغلبية البنات فيهم محجبات.. لكن كنت عاوز رأيكم في إللي بيطلع هيك حجج وهمو تبرئة المتحرش بجعل المرأة الجاني.. يعني هي إللي لازم تطلع غلطانة والسلام.. وكمان لو قامت بالذهاب لعمل محضر بيتم معاملتها وكأنها جاية في قضية أخلاق وده كان حصل مع صديقة لي... لذلك فالأغلبية تفضل الصمت مع أن ده مش حل....
> إاللي بيطلع هيك حجج من وجهة تضركم بيكون مقتنع بكلامه أو فقط وضع دفاعي ع إللي بيعمله؟؟؟؟؟
> لأني حاورت شباب لدرجة أني وصلت أنو مصدق هو بيقول إيه:a82:


فعلا كتير من الولاد اللى بيتحرشوا بالبنت بيعتقدوا ان ده من حقهم وان البنت هى السبب فى ده وللاسف كتير من البنات زى ما قولت بتفضل الصمت رغم انها المجنى عليها لكن بتخاف من عواقب انها تدخل قسم وتبلغ ​


----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

> للاسف احنا متربناش على خصوصية الشخص اللى ماشى فى الشارع وان التعرض لخصوصيته بأى شكل من الاشكال واختراقها هو فى حد ذاته جريمة


ع فكرا إحنا مش متربيين ع إحترام خصوصية الشخص ككل أصلا... لازم الناس تدخل في كل ما يخص الفرد مفيش إحترام لإختيارات الواحد أو لقناعاته وياويييييييييل الشخص لو إنسلخ عن الأفكار البدوية لمجتمعنا.......


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

:close_tem:close_temالكلام علي ايه:240ql:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*ماشاء الله نايمات ليش ان شاء الله ؟ ا*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> ع فكرا إحنا مش متربيين ع إحترام خصوصية الشخص ككل أصلا... لازم الناس تدخل في كل ما يخص الفرد مفيش إحترام لإختيارات الواحد أو لقناعاته وياويييييييييل الشخص لو إنسلخ عن الأفكار البدوية لمجتمعنا.......


 
صحيح يا Anas احنا اتربينا على التدخل فى شئون الناس واتربينا ان كل الناس لازم تبقا شبهنا وتبقا نسخ كاربون منا واللى يخرج عن هذا الاطار يعدمه المجتمع اجتماعيا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*عايزه اسولف في حد هنا؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

وينكم بنات نبغي نسولف ليش مطنشيني؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *

 آلمصطبة تقريبًا *بقت مهجورة يآ هيوف* 

آلمهم  يآ رب تكونى بخير يآ قمرهـ

 


*.، *​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ارغوا يا بنات بقا وبلاش الصحرا دى شمتوا العدوين فينا هههههههه​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله يادنيا وينها ايامنا الخوالي .. اشلونج حياتي اشتقت لج .. وش تسوين في حياتج عساج طيبه؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هلا رورو شخبارج عيوني شلون العيال؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هلا رورو شخبارج عيوني شلون العيال؟


كيفج يا قمر شلونج انتى انا منيحة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا اله الا الله منيحه دي تقوليها لوحده لبنانيه 

وش عندج عيوني شو الجديد؟ انا انشغلت شوي بالجامعه بديت اليوم وتوه راجعه .. مصدعه كثير
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

الف سلامه عليكى هيووووفه-- شخبارج شعلومج-- شحوالج--شلونج- شو خاشوقاتك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			الف سلامه عليكى هيووووفه شخبارج شعلوم ج شحوالجظ-شلونج- شو خاشوقاتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يلوموني ليش احبج اخف من دمج ماشفت ياحياتي وحشتيني حيييل 
انا زينه وبخير دامج بخير وزينه .. وخاشوقتج على خاشوقتي نطلع موضوع نسولف فيه هههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *

نشكر ربنآ هيوفتى وحشتينى .. و رورو وحبو منورين يآ قمرآت *^_^*
وأنتى يآ حبو بطلى لعب بآلخآشوقة هههههـ
*وفكرولنآ فى موضوع نتكلم فيهـ*




*.، *​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه  ماشى هابطل لعب-- هههههه-- منوره سيكرت--

 انت الى سكره يا هايفا بجد دمك خفيف-----


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

فكرت موقف زمان-- اقول لكم عليه  عشان تضحكو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*قولي وش تنتظرين يازينج وزين مواقفج*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

كنت زمان رحت لدكتور اعمل تحاليل و الدكتور كان وسيم هههههههههههههه
و انا خجوله و بلقت فى الخباثه-- لقيته قال لى دمك خفيف---
لقيتنى طبعا الفولت على و وشى ضرب احمر جدا-- و قولت له شكرا يا دوك-- ده حضرتك الى دمك خفيف-- لقيته لف لى و قال لى -- حفيف ايه!!
بقول لك دمك خفيف عندك انميا هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا ساعتها من الاحراج كنت هقع من طولى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مواقف نيله خااالص
مين عنده موقف مضحك يحكيهولنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كنت زمان رحت لدكتور اعمل تحاليل و الدكتور كان وسيم هههههههههههههه
> و انا خجوله و بلقت فى الخباثه-- لقيته قال لى دمك خفيف---
> لقيتنى طبعا الفولت على و وشى ضرب احمر جدا-- و قولت له شكرا يا دوك-- ده حضرتك الى دمك خفيف-- لقيته لف لى و قال لى -- حفيف ايه!!
> بقول لك دمك خفيف عندك انميا هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههــ
يآ عينى على آلأحرآج صعبتى عليآ :new6:

أكيد طآلمآ كآن وسيم لآزم دمآغكـ كآنت تحود كدهـ :love34:

وبلآش فضآيح آلله يخليكم خليهآ كوتيمى أحثن ^_^




*.، *​ 

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو اللي كان خبيث مش انتي يعني ايه يقولك دمك خفيف مفروض يقول عندك انميا او فقر دم 

عندي مواقف محرجه مو مضحكه..  بعدين بحكيلكم بس عندي مشكله اهم .. تدرون بنات من كم يوم وحده معرفه اتصلت فيني معرسه من شهر واكتشفت ان زوجها ماهو برجال .. وواجهته قام يضربها ويطلع حرته مسكينه تبغي تطلق بس مو راضي يطلقها ادري ماعندها حل غير طلاق بس هو يهددها يسوي لها فضيحه وااااي بنات اللي يشوف مصايب غيره تهون مصيبته.. وش عندكم افكار لها؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تروح تخلعه--
 فكرتينى-- دى مشكله كبيره-- و  غلابه الرجال الى كدا بيبقو مارضانين نفسيا--- للاسف--
 خليها تروح تخلعه من سكات


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

تعرفى-- لو فى حب بينهم-- يقدرو يعوضو اى شىء-- بس المشكله انه بيبقا مريض نفسى للسبب ده و ممكن بئزيها علشان مش تفضحه--
 الرب يعينها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*اي تصدقين تزوجو عن حب وهي حافظته وعارفته كويس بس اشلون تعرف اللي هو فيه .. هو غشاش الاناني دام عارف حالته كان لازم مايتزوج هي مسكينه عرضت عليه يتعالج بس هو رافض يقول منج العيب ماتعرفين تغريني مايبغي يعترف بمشكلته .. هي اكيد من حقها تتخلص منه بس توها اول شهر خايفه من كلام الناس*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هو اللي كان خبيث مش انتي يعني ايه يقولك دمك خفيف مفروض يقول عندك انميا او فقر دم
> 
> عندي مواقف محرجه مو مضحكه..  بعدين بحكيلكم بس عندي مشكله اهم .. تدرون بنات من كم يوم وحده معرفه اتصلت فيني معرسه من شهر واكتشفت ان زوجها ماهو برجال .. وواجهته قام يضربها ويطلع حرته مسكينه تبغي تطلق بس مو راضي يطلقها ادري ماعندها حل غير طلاق بس هو يهددها يسوي لها فضيحه وااااي بنات اللي يشوف مصايب غيره تهون مصيبته.. وش عندكم افكار لها؟*


فعلاً هو مريض
آلمشكلة إن مجتمعنآ نظرهـ للحآجآت دى إنهآ بتنقص من آلرجل كشخص وآدميهـ
للأسف آللقب آللى قولتيهـ يآ هيفآء صعب جداً " *مش رآجل* "
ودآ آللى بيخليهـ لمآ يكتشف شئ زى دآ يلجأ للكذب أو آلعنف وزى مثآل آلبنت دى أى مصيبة آلمهم ينفى آلموضوع عن نفسهـ

لو مجتمعنآ بص للموضوع بشكل موضوعى وإن دآ "* مرض* "
أكيد كآن رد آلفعل هيكون مختلف

وطبعاً أنآ مش بقلل من خطئهـ
*هو أكيد غير أمين من آلأول علشآن تمم آلزوآج وعمل آللى عملهـ*
ربنآ معآهآ 

 

*.، *​ 

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

عارفا عارفا المشكله دى كويس اوى-- يا ربى-- ربنا معاها--- 
خليها تحاول وحده وحده معه-- و تقول له يسافرو بره علشان يبقو بعيد عن العيله- و يتعالج- و تفهمه انها مش راح تخبر حد-- تحاول يعنى شويه --
بس الحقيقه-- الرب يعينها


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*معاكم حق يابنات الله يبعد عنا امثاله بصراحه شئ يخوف لان ذا الشئ صعب اكتشافه قبل زواج كل شئ اخر سهل الكشف عنه

شكلي نكدت عليكم القعده هههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هى مشكله فعلا-- معرفش فى كشف قبل الزواج يكشف الموضوع ده؟؟ لازم يتعمل--
 و صدقينى  يا هايفا بيبقا راجل طووووول بعرضض عريض المنكبين شلولخ --- تلاقى مفيش-- للاسف-- و فعلا مجتمعنى مش بيرحم-- و هو مش بيده-- و معرفش لو بيقدر يعرف قبلها و لا مش بيعرف-- اعلم حالات فعلا الراجل مش بيعرف قبل الزواج انه كدا-- بس كتير بتبقا ضعف شويه و بيزيد بسوء الحاله النفسيه--
 الرب يعينه و يعينها--قولى لها لو بتحبه تحاول تحتويه و نفهمه انها هتقف معاه علشان يخف-- يحاولو يتعالج و تشوف الطبيب يقول ايه؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

هلا بنات 
ياجماعة الموضوع ممكن يتعالج بس للاسف هو بيأذى نفسه اكتر كده 
لان حالته النفسية والعصبية اللى هو فيها بتخلى حالته تكون اسوأ 
لو هى بتحبه وعايزة تساعده ( رغم انه غشاش لو كان عارف بالمشكلة قبل الجواز ) بالراحة تفهمه انها بتحبه رغم كل شئ ومفيش حاجة اثرت على نظرتها ليه وانه لازال فى عينيها راجل ومش قليل فى نظرها 
وممكن مع الوقت يقتنع انه يروح يتعالج


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*حياتو هو لو ماكانش عارف كان ستر على حالو وسمع كلام مراتو وتعالج بس لما كلمته حط الحق عليها وهات يا تهديد وغلاسه شكلو كان عارف ان مافيش بس تزوج عشان يسكت كلام الناس اصل الراجل كمان زي الست لو كبر وماتزوج يبداون يغلسون عليه.. وفي الحاله دي البنت الضحيه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*مساء الورد على عيونكم


هيووووووووووووووووف ليكى واحشة كبيرة  مبروك دخول الجامعة يالزينة *


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مش شرط يكون كان عارف ياهيوف ممكن يكون اتصدم بالواقع والمشكلة ورد فعله ده دفاعا منه عن كرامته ورجولته ( انتى عارفه الموضوع ده حساس ومهم ازاى للرجاله ) فرد فعله جه بالعصبية وانه بيجيب اللوم عليها لانه مكسوف من نفسه ومن حالته


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا وغلا شقاوه ياهلا بالنور كله رجوع ولا دخول؟ 
ده انا تخللت فيها يخرب بيت الطب وسنينو.. 
حياتو انجل كلامج عين العقل ومانقول غير الله يصبرها ويبدلها بخير*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*ههههههههه كلنا هذا الرجل بس اسمحيلى اقولك انى قربت أخد الاجازة .. مش بغيظك اوى يعنى  صدقينى جت عليا فترة فى الامتحانات لو حد خبط على كتفى كان هيطلع تراب من كتر الركنة :fun_lol:*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

بلاش كلام عن المذاكرة ارجوكوا انا ماصدقت خلصت 
يلا روحة بلا رجعة بس ازاى ؟ ديه abscess طالعلنا :new6::new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا لو على كدة اخرتها drainage و نخلص منه .. لكن دى مبيتخلصش منها تقريبا وارثينها مع الجينات *


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ماهى المشلكة كل ما تعملى drainage فى الامتحانات وتقولى خلاص 
بيرجع تانى chronic abscess :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *

 هى مآلهآ قلبت مصطلحآت طبية كدهـ هههههـ
بس لآ أجيبلكم آلمسطرة بتآعتى وأحتل آلمكآن :new6:
 


*.، *​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*wide broad systemic antibiotics ... regular drainage ..
good hygiene

و عدى عليا بعد أسبوع :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,. *
> 
> هى مآلهآ قلبت مصطلحآت طبية كدهـ هههههـ
> بس لآ أجيبلكم آلمسطرة بتآعتى وأحتل آلمكآن :new6:
> ...


*
ياستنا احنا فلول هنا .. اوقات بحس ان المنتدى دة كان فى يوم من الايام تابع لنقابة المهندسين و حررناه :fun_lol:*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2012)

> wide broad systemic antibiotics ... regular drainage ..
> good hygiene
> 
> و عدى عليا بعد أسبوع



يعني انا كدة مافيش امل اني اعيييييش؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*اها يا غلابه يا بتوع انجلش *
*يعنى اقليه فى البلد واتحملتها .. انما كمان فى المنتدى*
*كتيييييييييير ((

نفسى اتكعبل فى حد من ملتى D:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ممكن يبقا dental abscess ياشقاوة ساعتها انتى اللى هتعدى عليا وهديكى course من ال Augmentin 875mg ينيمك شوية ونرتاح منك فى المنتدى :new6::new6:

وبعدين ال regular drainage مؤلم جدا هرام هرام 
صدقينى ديه لابتخلص ولا بال antibiotics ولا بالجن الازرق نفسه :new6::new6:احنا خلاص ورثناها واللى كان كان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 سبتمبر 2012)

> antibiotics



هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
انا فهمت كلمة هيه هيه

يارب الترجمة تنزل بقى​


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> انا فهمت كلمة هيه هيه
> 
> يارب الترجمة تنزل بقى​


*تصدقى نفس ذات الكلمه اللى فهمتها*
*الزميله خريجة ايه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يعني انا كدة مافيش امل اني اعيييييش؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*بعد الشر عليكى يا قمر انشالله العيال الوحشة و انتى لا :love45:
*


white.angel قال:


> *اها يا غلابه يا بتوع انجلش *
> *يعنى اقليه فى البلد واتحملتها .. انما كمان فى المنتدى*
> *كتيييييييييير ((
> 
> نفسى اتكعبل فى حد من ملتى D:*​



*اقلية ؟؟ دة انتى قربتى تاكلينا امال لو مش اقلية كنتى عملتى فينا ايه يا جاحدة :smil15:*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ممكن يبقا dental abscess ياشقاوة ساعتها انتى اللى هتعدى عليا وهديكى course من ال Augmentin 875mg ينيمك شوية ونرتاح منك فى المنتدى :new6::new6:
> 
> وبعدين ال regular drainage مؤلم جدا هرام هرام
> صدقينى ديه لابتخلص ولا بال antibiotics ولا بالجن الازرق نفسه :new6::new6:احنا خلاص ورثناها واللى كان كان



*بعد الشر عليا .. اعوذ بالله منك تموتو و تستنفعو يا بتوع السنان .. الا قوليلى بجد ايه المنطق انه يبقى شغال فى سنانى و يكلمنى هرد من مناخيرى مثلا :fun_lol: بامانة اخر مرة قولتها للدكتور يا تتكلم يا تشتغل ارد عليك منين :fun_oops:*



moky قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> انا فهمت كلمة هيه هيه
> 
> يارب الترجمة تنزل بقى​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مبروك 
موتينى من الضحك بجد *


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ياستنا احنا فلول هنا .. اوقات بحس ان المنتدى دة كان فى يوم من الايام تابع لنقابة المهندسين و حررناه :fun_lol:*


*أنآ أسمع عن آلأشآعة دى من زمآن*
لكن مآقبلتش ولآ مهندسآية لغآية دلوقتى ..بلآش أنآ رآعوآ حتى مشآعر آلغلبآنة وآيت قبل مآ تقلبهآ فتنة مهنية :new6:

 

*.، *​​


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *أنآ أسمع عن آلأشآعة دى من زمآن*
> لكن مآقبلتش ولآ مهندسآية لغآية دلوقتى ..بلآش أنآ رآعوآ حتى مشآعر آلغلبآنة وآيت قبل مآ تقلبهآ فتنة مهنية :new6:
> 
> 
> ...




*ربنا يسترك يارب ويجبر بخاطرك زى مانت جابره بخاطرى 
"دى مواهب بولاق يا شقاوه عشان مش تستغربى :fun_lol: "
**لا... ايرينى .... اعتقد انها مهندسه  ... بس مش متأكده 
*​


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اقلية ؟؟ دة انتى قربتى تاكلينا امال لو مش اقلية كنتى عملتى فينا ايه يا جاحدة :smil15:*


*تعرفى عنى كدة يا شقاوتى 
دة انا كيوت وعثوله حتى :2:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الا قوليلى بجد ايه المنطق انه يبقى شغال فى سنانى و يكلمنى هرد من مناخيرى مثلا :fun_lol:  *


 
ههههههه امال يغيظك ازاى ياشقاوة انك مش عارفه تتكلمى ؟ :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## Desert Rose (24 سبتمبر 2012)

خلاث ياجماعة احنا قلبناها عيادات كده ليه ؟ احنا ناقصين ؟:fun_lol:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ربنا يسترك يارب ويجبر بخاطرك زى مانت جابره بخاطرى
> "دى مواهب بولاق يا شقاوه عشان مش تستغربى :fun_lol: "
> **لا... ايرينى .... اعتقد انها مهندسه  ... بس مش متأكده
> *[/RIGHT]


أهم حآجة كشفتى رآسكـ قبل مآ تدعى ؟؟ 

آللهم زِذ وبآركـ :t17:

 
*.، *​

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *أنآ أسمع عن آلأشآعة دى من زمآن*
> لكن مآقبلتش ولآ مهندسآية لغآية دلوقتى ..بلآش أنآ رآعوآ حتى مشآعر آلغلبآنة وآيت قبل مآ تقلبهآ فتنة مهنية :new6:
> 
> 
> ...



*هو انتى شايفة فيه بنات غيرنا محتل المنتدى دة ؟؟ بس اغلب الشباب مهندسين هنا .. و طبعا انتى عارفة الشباب يخدمو بعنيهم بس شاورى انتى:new6:*



white.angel قال:


> *ربنا يسترك يارب ويجبر بخاطرك زى مانت جابره بخاطرى
> "دى مواهب بولاق يا شقاوه عشان مش تستغربى :fun_lol: "
> **لا... ايرينى .... اعتقد انها مهندسه  ... بس مش متأكده
> *[/RIGHT]





white.angel قال:


> *تعرفى عنى كدة يا شقاوتى
> دة انا كيوت وعثوله حتى :2:
> *​



*انا جيبتلك الاقتباس اللى فوق بالذات عشان الكلمتين دول يا ست الكيوت :new6: كدب بين و اللى بيكدب بيروح فين ؟؟ اياكى تقولى مارينا :smil15:*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه امال يغيظك ازاى ياشقاوة انك مش عارفه تتكلمى ؟ :fun_lol::fun_lol:



*ههههههههه و دى تعدى عليا برضه كنت بفرسه و ارد :new6:*


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه امال يغيظك ازاى ياشقاوة انك مش عارفه تتكلمى ؟ :fun_lol::fun_lol:





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بعد الشر عليا .. اعوذ بالله منك تموتو و تستنفعو يا بتوع السنان .. الا قوليلى بجد ايه المنطق انه يبقى شغال فى سنانى و يكلمنى هرد من مناخيرى مثلا :fun_lol: بامانة اخر مرة قولتها للدكتور يا تتكلم يا تشتغل ارد عليك منين :fun_oops:*


*
عندكم حق .... فى كوميك على الفيس بتاع اساحبى لما يروح لدكتور السنان ويقعد الدكتور يكلمه وهو حاطط ايده فى بؤه ملقتهوش .. جبتلكم بداله دة
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*,. *

 شقآوة عآيزة تودينى فى دآهية إنتِ ههههههـ

يآ ستى أنآ بثبت حقوقى آلمهنية فى مصطبتنآ مآلى أنآ بآلجبهة آلمضآدة :t17: 



*.، *​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*وايت ليكى بوسة عندى :love45: 

سيكرت انا بخدمك خدمة عمرك صدقينى :new6: يلا مالكيش فى الطيب نصيب بقا :smil15:*


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا جيبتلك الاقتباس اللى فوق بالذات عشان الكلمتين دول يا ست الكيوت :new6: كدب بين و اللى بيكدب بيروح فين ؟؟ اياكى تقولى مارينا :smil15:*


*عليا الطلائع انا بنت ناس ... ومن حته نضيفه* :new6:
*بس عمرى ما رحت بولاق ... فازى ما تقولى كدة يبقى لا اشوفها ولا احاول اتعلم منهم ... وبعدين الكيوت للكيوب ... والشحاتين للدكاتره ... دة انتوا الفلوس على قلبكم اد كددددددددددددة :smil15: .... وبتخلصوا على فلوسنا ادويه واشاعات ... اهلى منكم وعارفاكم :fun_lol: هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *عليا الطلائع انا بنت ناس ... ومن حته نضيفه* :new6:
> *بس عمرى ما رحت بولاق ... فازى ما تقولى كدة يبقى لا اشوفها ولا احاول اتعلم منهم ... وبعدين الكيوت للكيوب ... والشحاتين للدكاتره ... دة انتوا الفلوس على قلبكم اد كددددددددددددة :smil15: .... وبتخلصوا على فلوسنا ادويه واشاعات ... اهلى منكم وعارفاكم :fun_lol: هههههههههههههههههه*​



*مش عيب اما تقرى على اهلك و تقولى الكلام الوحش دة ؟ طب هفتن عليكى :smil15:*


----------



## white.angel (24 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش عيب اما تقرى على اهلك و تقولى الكلام الوحش دة ؟ طب هفتن عليكى :smil15:*


*الفتنه اشد من القتل :smil15:*
*بس بجد انا فقريه اوى .... اكتر 3 وظايف بكرهها فى حياتى*
*التدريس ... وسلك الداخليه ... والطب*
*واعوذ بالله اهلى متوزعين توزيع استراتيجى بينهم بشكل يعقد ... 
متبريه منهم بسبب مهانهم تيييي :new6:

عشان كدة فشلت ودخلت تجاره انجلش ... ثوره على التقاليد :2:
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

عندي موضوع نفسي ادردش فيه مع حد 
و طبعا ماليش غيركم يا صحابي يا بناتيت 

لما البنت تتخبط قصدي تتخطب 
ايه هي الحدود في اللمسات بنها و بين خطيبها 

بمعنى ايه اخره و حدوده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

يعنى من رأيى ياموكى يعنى يحاولوا يحدوا من موضوع المسات ده لانه ممكن يودى لمصايب كبيرة 
لان كل ما بيلمسو بعض اكتر كل ما الرغبة بتزيد ومش هيكتفو باللمس يعنى يمنعوه نهائى وكفاية مسك الايد مثلا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> عندي موضوع نفسي ادردش فيه مع حد
> و طبعا ماليش غيركم يا صحابي يا بناتيت
> 
> لما البنت تتخبط قصدي تتخطب
> ...


ياااااااه اخيرا هنرغى ههههههههه 
بصلى يا قمر الحدودد بين المخطوبين يجب الا تتعدى مسك الايد ولمسات اليد فقط لانى فى اوقات بيحصل بين المخطوبين حاجات لا تليق بيهم كمخطوبين يعنى لازم يخدوها مرحلة مرحلة بعد الجواز هيبقى كل شىء متاح بينهم وهيبقى ليه طعم مش لازم تسبقى خطوة الجواز ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى من رأيى ياموكى يعنى يحاولوا يحدوا من موضوع المسات ده لانه ممكن يودى لمصايب كبيرة
> لان كل ما بيلمسو بعض اكتر كل ما الرغبة بتزيد ومش هيكتفو باللمس يعنى يمنعوه نهائى وكفاية مسك الايد مثلا


بصى يا انجل مفيش مانع من لمسات اليد لانىفى خطاب كتير بيبقوا مستعجلين اوى ع حاجات مش وقتها خالص فمفيش مانع بمسك الايد ولمسات اليد ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

وانا يارورو مش معترضة على مسك الايد خالص انا بقول كفاية كده خليه يمسكها يافوزية يمكن تطرا فى ايده :smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وانا يارورو مش معترضة على مسك الايد خالص انا بقول كفاية كده خليها يمسكها يافوزية يمكن تطرا فى ايده :smile01:smile01


هههههههههه يمسك ايدى ده انا كنت قطعطهاله ليه هو  من ساعة ما خطبك من 8 سنين يا فوزية مكنش مسكها ههههههههههه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> يعنى من رأيى ياموكى يعنى يحاولوا يحدوا من موضوع المسات ده لانه ممكن يودى لمصايب كبيرة
> لان كل ما بيلمسو بعض اكتر كل ما الرغبة بتزيد ومش هيكتفو باللمس يعنى يمنعوه نهائى وكفاية مسك الايد مثلا



تمام يا انجل الموضوع مقتصر على مسك الايد بس 
صح

هقولك على موضوع 
واحدة صاحبتي مخطوبة 
و خطيبها خطبها و سافر بعدها بأسبوع و بقالها سنتين مش شافتو

الكلام بتاعهم بيبقى 
انا اول ما انزل المطار هجري عليكي و اخدك في حضني اوي و هكذا 
فهي موافقة جدا و عادي
فا قولتلها خلي الموضوع مقتصر على السلام العادي 

قالتلي بقالنا سنين مش شوفنا بعض 
 و كلام من ده كتيييير

حسستني اني معقدة
فا قولت اخد رأيكم في الحوار ده ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> تمام يا انجل الموضوع مقتصر على مسك الايد بس
> صح
> 
> هقولك على موضوع
> ...


اكيد الموضوع ده بيختلف من حد لتانى يا موكى مش كل البنات زى بعضها فى بنات كتير بتبقى شايفة انه خطبها وعادى انه يعمل كدا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

[QUOTEياااااااه اخيرا هنرغى ههههههههه
بصلى يا قمر الحدودد بين المخطوبين يجب الا تتعدى مسك الايد ولمسات اليد فقط لانى فى اوقات بيحصل بين المخطوبين حاجات لا تليق بيهم كمخطوبين يعنى لازم يخدوها مرحلة مرحلة بعد الجواز هيبقى كل شىء متاح بينهم وهيبقى ليه طعم مش لازم تسبقى خطوة الجواز
][/QUOTE]

انا فاهمة كويس الموضوع ده 
بس يا رورو لو في موقف ذي اللي انا حكيته ده 
ايه هيكون التصرف ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> اكيد الموضوع ده بيختلف من حد لتانى يا موكى مش كل البنات زى بعضها فى بنات كتير بتبقى شايفة انه خطبها وعادى انه يعمل كدا



انا قصدي في المبدأ
ده صح و لا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا قصدي في المبدأ
> ده صح و لا غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


لا اكيد غلط طبعا بس زى ما قلتلك بيختلف من بنت لتانية مش كل البنات تفكيرها واحد​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سباحنك يارب
على الصبح
كدا راغى
داالببغان ارحم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سباحنك يارب
> على الصبح
> كدا راغى
> داالببغان ارحم
> هههههههههههههههههههه


انتوا مش عاجبكم ان البنات تروح مسطبتكم ادينا بنرغى عندنا وسبنهالكم ​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انتوا مش عاجبكم ان البنات تروح مسطبتكم ادينا بنرغى عندنا وسبنهالكم ​


براحة على نفسك يا جميل بلاش عصيبة تيييييييييييى :act23::act23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> براحة على نفسك يا جميل بلاش عصيبة تيييييييييييى :act23::act23:


طب يلا هش من هنا ع مصطبتكم بقا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع كمان بقى 


الراجل اللي بيهتم بمظهر حبيبته زيادة عن اللزوم دي حاجة حلوة و لا وحشة ؟؟؟؟

بمعنى لما تبقى خارجة معاه و يعد يفصص فيها حتة حتة هدومها الميك اب بتاعها 
البرفيوم بتاعها 
كل حاجة فيها عايزها تكون مظبوطة 

و لو في حاجة مش مظبوطة ممكن يجرحها بكلمة 

ذي مثلا ايه القرف اللي انتي لابساه ده

او الميك اب مش حلو 

و ممكن قبل ما تنزل يقولها البسي كويس علشان اخويا نازل معايا 

طيب هو كدة بيحبها ولا بيحب شكلها و منظرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

مش فاهمة خالص النقطة دي ؟؟؟​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب يلا هش من هنا ع مصطبتكم بقا ​


اوووووووكشن اومراك
زى السيف على رقبتى:giveup::giveup:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> طب يلا هش من هنا ع مصطبتكم بقا



خلينا احنا طيبين يا رورو 
يمكن يتعلمو مننا شوية 

احنا عسلات رقيقات جميلات 
و هما اعوذبالله ......​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> موضوع كمان بقى
> 
> 
> الراجل اللي بيهتم بمظهر حبيبته زيادة عن اللزوم دي حاجة حلوة و لا وحشة ؟؟؟؟
> ...


هو اكيد بيحب انه يشوفها حلوة وشيك طول الوقت مش معنى انه بياخد باله من الحاجات دى انه مش بيحبها وبيحب منظرها بس 
بس عاوزة اقولك ع حاجة الرجالة اللى زى دى قليلين جدا ههههههههه
حاجة حلوة ان الرجل ياخد باله من لبسك مكياجك برفيوم بتاعك ده معناه انه بيحبها ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> هو اكيد بيحب انه يشوفها حلوة وشيك طول الوقت مش معنى انه بياخد باله من الحاجات دى انه مش بيحبها وبيحب منظرها بس
> بس عاوزة اقولك ع حاجة الرجالة اللى زى دى قليلين جدا ههههههههه
> حاجة حلوة ان الرجل ياخد باله من لبسك مكياجك برفيوم بتاعك ده معناه انه بيحبها



 طيب و الاسلوب يا رورو 
ساعات البنت اللي بتكون في الموقف ده 
بتقول ده واخدني علشان شكلي
او علشان يتمنظر بيا قدام الناس

و بيبقى ليها حق

لما تكون نازلة معاه هو و مثلا قبل ما تنزل متشيكة علشانه هو 
و يجي يقلها البسي كويس علشان اخويا نازل معايا 
اكيد مشاعرها هتتجرح و هتفكر مليون  مرة 

هو بيحبني و لا بيحب شكلي ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> خلينا احنا طيبين يا رورو
> يمكن يتعلمو مننا شوية
> 
> احنا عسلات رقيقات جميلات
> و هما اعوذبالله ......​


مش بينفع معاهم يا موكى الرقة دول 
طب احنا بنحب الرغى هما مضايقين ليه ولا يررحموا ولا يخلوا رحمة ربنا تنزل ههههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> مش بينفع معاهم يا موكى الرقة دول
> طب احنا بنحب الرغى هما مضايقين ليه ولا يررحموا ولا يخلوا رحمة ربنا تنزل ههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههه ده انا شكلي هتعلم كتيييييييييير اوي منك يا بناتيت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ده انا شكلي هتعلم كتيييييييييير اوي منك يا بناتيت​


اتعلمى اللى انتى عاوزاه  يا قمر ههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

> اتعلمى اللى انتى عاوزاه يا قمر ههههههههههه



ربنا يخليكي للغلابة اللي ذي حالاتي يا رورو​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال
كم فى المية
تكرهون الرجالة
ياريت كمان
الاثبات بى ادلة
وبراهين


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*بنات عندي خوش موضوع من هنا؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

آهلين هيوفة .. موجودين آهو .. آتى بمآ عندكـ 


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياهلا بالحلوين 

قولى يا قمر *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*هلا حبيباتي اليوم نبغي نتكلم في الرجال اللي يقارنون زوجاتهم 
اوخطيباتهم بالفنانات والممثلات يعني عاوزهم يكونو زيهم 
في كل حاجه وكثير نسمع فلان تزوج فلانه اللي تشبه الفنانه الفلانيه
وش رايكم في ذي العقليه .. عاوزين نديهم على دماغهم..*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلا حبيباتي اليوم نبغي نتكلم في الرجال اللي يقارنون زوجاتهم
> اوخطيباتهم بالفنانات والممثلات يعني عاوزهم يكونو زيهم
> في كل حاجه وكثير نسمع فلان تزوج فلانه اللي تشبه الفنانه الفلانيه
> وش رايكم في ذي العقليه .. عاوزين نديهم على دماغهم..*


أنسآن سطحى طبعاً
وغآلبًا بيكون حآسس بآلنقص وحآبب بس يتبآهى إن آلجميلة وآلمميزة دى *(* فى نظرهـ *) *هى مرآتهـ
خصوصاُ لو محتآجهآ لشو إجتمآعى
أو يكون مهووس بآلفنآنة دى ودآ محتآج علآج 

لإن آلجمآل مهم طبعًا للرجل لكن *مش هو آلمقيآس آللى يبنى عليهـ زوآج وحيآة نآجحة* :t23:


لكن دآ مآ يمنعش إنهآ لآزم تكون جميلة فى نظرهـ  ومهتمة بنفسهآ "* لذآتهآ* "
مش لأنهآ تشبه فنآنة أو أستآيلش زيهآ أو غيرهـ ...!


هآ أدينآهم كفآية كدهـ ولآ نزود
*أنتِ تؤمرى يآ قمرآيهـ *:smile01



*.،* ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ده انسان محتاج علاج ياهيفاء لان نظرته سطحية اوى 
يعنى مش مهم شخصيتها ولا عقليتها مهم انها شبه الممثلة ولا المغنية معرفش مين ؟
وبعدين هو شاف ممثلاتنا ومغنياتنا بعد ما يغسلو وشهم ويشيلو الخرابيط من على وشهم ؟ :smile01:smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش كده وبس لكن حرام مثلا يقارن زوجه بسيطه في دخلها بفنانه عندها ملاييين وجيش من بشر يهتموون فيها ومايفهم ان العمليات التجميل والصالونات عايزه ماده لو عنده يدفع ولو معندوش مايلزموش
وكمان مو كل فنانه متمكيجه على طول وعلى سنقة عشر يعني في بيوتهن عاديات بس هم يفتكرون انهم على طول كده*
*



			هآ أدينآهم كفآية كدهـ ولآ نزود
أنتِ تؤمرى يآ قمرآيهـ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

زيادة الخير خيرين ههههههه
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			وبعدين هو شاف ممثلاتنا ومغنياتنا بعد ما يغسلو وشهم ويشيلو الخرابيط من على وشهم ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هو لو عنده عقل يكفيه صورهن قبل التجميل والشهره والفلوس وبعد الفلوس يدخل يوتب ويتفرج عليهن وعساه ما تجييه ازمه قلبيه هههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هو لو عنده عقل يكفيه صورهن قبل التجميل والشهره والفلوس وبعد الفلوس يدخل يوتب ويتفرج عليهن وعساه ما تجييه ازمه قلبيه هههههه*


 
هههههه معرفش ليه ياهيفاء ممثلاتنا بعد ما يشيلو الخريطة من على وشهم بيكون شكلهم صعب حقيقى 
وبعدين كمية البوية اللى بيحطوها صعبة صراحة 
يعنى انا شوفت ممثلات غريبات من غير مكياج صحيح مش حلوين اوى بس مش يخضو زى الممثلات بتوعنا ,مش ممكن


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلا حبيباتي اليوم نبغي نتكلم في الرجال اللي يقارنون زوجاتهم
> اوخطيباتهم بالفنانات والممثلات يعني عاوزهم يكونو زيهم
> في كل حاجه وكثير نسمع فلان تزوج فلانه اللي تشبه الفنانه الفلانيه
> وش رايكم في ذي العقليه .. عاوزين نديهم على دماغهم..*



*بيفكرنى باللى يقارن الورد الطبيعى بالورد الصناعى و يقول الطبيعى وحش اصله ممكن يدبل ! 
بيقارن ايه بايه اصلا ؟ و هو شاف الفنانات دول فى حياتهم العادية شكلهم ايه ؟ 
و جربو تقارنوهم بقا بالفنانيين كدة :smile01 و جاية عليهم بخسارة كبيرة .. اهو البنت مش بايدها الشكل  و الجمال ولا اللبس هو اللى بيصرف .. لكن الاسلوب بايديهم بس هما معدومى الاسلوب بعيد عنك :smile01*


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا جيييييييييييييت *
*لازم انم معاكم D:*

*بالاضافه للميكب .... ولو غسلوا وشهم هيبانوا على حقيقتهم*
*كمية عمليات التجميل المعموله ... يعنى حتى بعد الغسيييييل متجمل ...*
*شد وشفط ونفخ وتكبير وتصغير .... وحاجة مايعلم بيها الا ربنا ...*

*انما فعلاً البنت العاديه من غير ميك اب شكلها مش وحش .. وبالميك اب عثوله ... اهم حاجة البساطه ...*

*كل كلامى بيقف عن حدود الممثلات الهنديات  ... دول حلوين حتى وهما قايمين من النوم :'(*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

أيهـ يآ جمآعة إنتو سيبتوآ آلرآجل أبو عنتين زآيغين ومسكتوآ فى آلفنآنآت :smile01

أكيد بيحصل كل آللى قلتوهـ مع آلبعض
لكن فيهـ قمآمير من غير حآجة يعنى *مش ذنبهم إعجآب آلرجآلة آلسطحى*


شوفوآ *كريستين ستيوآرت* مثلًا ..  يآ ربى حتى حآولوآ يشوههوهآ وبردو مش عرفوآ :t23:



*.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*اقولج السبب انجل لان ممثلاتنا مش بيحطو مكياج دول بيصبغو الوجه كله وبيبقى شكلهم غير عن الشكل طبيعي واللي بيساعدهم هم اللي يميكجونهم ثافتهم كلما كثفت زادة حلاوتهن مع ان العكس صحيح معاج حق الفنانات الغربيات طبيعيات ومكياجهن بسيط عشان كذا مش بنلاحظ فرق كبير الا لوكان وجهها مبقع وكذازز مش بضروره هم احلى ولكن المكياج فن مو صبغ *


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت احنا بنتكلم عن الفنانات بتوعنا ليه جبتلنا كريستين استيوارت والعياذ بالله ؟ خلينا فى الخرابيط اللى عندنا :smile01:smile01
 
وبعدين ياستى الراجل ابو عيون جريئة ده وزايغة معروفه انه تافه هنقول ايه اكتر من انه تافه والتافهين كتير ؟:smile01:smile01


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> شوفوآ *كريستين ستيوآرت* مثلًا ..  يآ ربى حتى حآولوآ يشوههوهآ وبردو مش عرفوآ :t23:​


*هو احنا قولنا لا*
*شوفى شريديفى .. او مادهورى .. او ايشواريا ..*
*ناس مكنش فيه على ايامهم حتى عمليات التجميل ... ولحد ناو هما مرادف الجمال ... *:t23:

*وبصراحه بقى يا اخت كاتى ... لما احنا يا بنات بنتنح قدام الممثلات دول :w00t: .. مستكترين على الرجاله الاعجاب :smile01*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*مايعجبو براحتهم بس ميقارنوش 


المقارنة مش فى صالحهم اصلا *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*شقاوه.. عاوزاكي تهزئي فيهم شويه مش فيهن بس ههههههه

وايت.. معاج حق ولكن تعرفين الرجال يحسبون ان الجمال مختزل في الفنانات والله ماعندهم ثقه يتخلو عن مكياج في اي مشهد شوفي وهم بيمثلو انهم صاحين من نوم او في المستشفى برضو صابغات االوجه *


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء عندك حق اللى عندنا مش بيحطو ميكاب دول يحطو نفسهم وينقعوها فى المكياج :smile01:smile01
مع ان الجمال فى البساطة 
يعنى شوفى حتى حليمة بولند اللى يسموها احلى مذيعة عربية ؟:act23::act23:


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*طيب مآ فيهـ عندنآ قلة حلوين بردو*
منى ذكى مثلاً .. نور .. غآدة عآدل .. يسرآ آللوزى* ^_^*


آلمهم يعنى لو حآولو يقآرنوآ
يبقوآ آلأول يقآنو نفسهم بأحمد عز ولآ حسن آلشآفعى ولآ وآئل كآفوى (* أهم مصريين وعرب* ) :t23:






*بس وآضح إنهم مش بيتآبعوآ لرجآلة :smile01*



*.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب انا ح اهزء فيهم .. تلاقي الواحد منهم اصلع اقرع وكرشه بيدلدل قدامه كانه في الشهر التاسع وبيمشي زي الغوريلا واللبس ياساتر من سنة خشبه وحطبه والاسنان اصفرت من التدخين والشفايف اسودت من الشيشه ويجي يقولك والله متزوج خالي بس متكميج الله على الفنانه
 دي وكأنها حترضى فيه بلا نيله هههههههه  *


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مايعجبو براحتهم بس ميقارنوش
> المقارنة مش فى صالحهم اصلا *


*على حسب يا شقاوتى ..*

*لو الزوجه بتهتم بنفسها وبرشاقتها واناقتها ... هو هيتكسف اصلا يقارن .. الا لو من باب المناكفه*

*انما لو توزنلها طنين .. وواخده شاور مية بصل ... وكل ما يبص فى خلقتها يلاقيها رابطه دماغها بالايشارب .. شئ طبيعى لازم يقارن ...!!*

*الراجل بطبيعته بيميل للشكل ... دى غريزه فيه ... نعمل ايه سطحيين ودماغهم على ادهم :budo:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			يعنى شوفى حتى حليمة بولند اللى يسموها احلى مذيعة عربية ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دي شافت الحلاوه فين الالقاب ببلاش اليومين دول واللي اعطوها لقب جاملوها حتى ماقالوش فازت على مين وكمان هي اول من بدا من بين الخليجيات بالمكياج المكثف لدرجه ان كل الفنانات الخليجيات بيتخض منهم
دي الوقت بداو يرجعو لصوابهم ويحطو مكياج زي الناس مش صبغ
حليمه دي مانفعها غير الدلع والتصنع واكبر سقطه ليها لما عملت فوازير تقلد شريهان هههههه هي فين وشريهان فين محتاجه مليون سنه عشان تبقى او توصل لحته من جمال ودلع شريهان*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه هيفاء وقعت على روحى من الضحك 
صحيح يكون بكرش وتقريبا عمر مابص لروحه فى المراية او مش عندهم مرايات خالص ويقول عايز واحدة شبه اليسا 
طيب ترضى بيك بتاع ايه ؟

وايت التخسيس والتجميل حبيبتى عايز مصاريف اذا هو مش معاه يصرف على المناكير والباديكير والكوافير وكريمات الشعر والوش ومش اى كريمات بالنسبالى انا مثلا لازم تكون حاجات organic مش فيها كيماويات لان بشرتى حساسة  وديه بتكون اغلى من العادية 
لو مش عارف يصرف يبقا يسكت احسن ويسمعنا صمته :smile01:smile01 ويشوف هو كرشه الاول :smile01:smile01


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> منى ذكى مثلاً .. نور .. غآدة عآدل .. يسرآ آللوزى* ^_^*
> 
> ​


*منى ونور .. انا معاك **:smile01*
*انما ليه مش حسه ان غاده ويسرا حلوين *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*دى أتقلبت مصطبة تهزئ رجالة ومباراة بقى *
*هزئ انتى ...لأ هزأ أنا ...!!!!*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *دي شافت الحلاوه فين الالقاب ببلاش اليومين دول واللي اعطوها لقب جاملوها حتى ماقالوش فازت على مين وكمان هي اول من بدا من بين الخليجيات بالمكياج المكثف لدرجه ان كل الفنانات الخليجيات بيتخض منهم*
> *دي الوقت بداو يرجعو لصوابهم ويحطو مكياج زي الناس مش صبغ*
> *حليمه دي مانفعها غير الدلع والتصنع واكبر سقطه ليها لما عملت فوازير تقلد شريهان هههههه هي فين وشريهان فين محتاجه مليون سنه عشان تبقى او توصل لحته من جمال ودلع شريهان*


 
هيفاء صراحة مادرى مين الاعمى اللى اعطاها هذا اللقب 
تقريبا  اشترته بفلوس جوزها 
صراحة حتى دلعها مقرف ومتصنعه ومش طبيعية ابدا تغيظنى موت 
والمهم انهم يتهبلو ويتجننو عليها , على ايه معرفش ؟ 
وشريهان ؟ ايه جاب خرابيط حليمة لجمال شريهان الطبيعى ؟ 
صراحة لناس مبقاش عندها اى ذوق


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وايت التخسيس والتجميل حبيبتى عايز مصاريف اذا هو مش معاه يصرف على المناكير والباديكير والكوافير وكريمات الشعر والوش ومش اى كريمات بالنسبالى انا مثلا لازم تكون حاجات organic مش فيها كيماويات لان بشرتى حساسة  وديه بتكون اغلى من العادية
> لو مش عارف يصرف يبقا يسكت احسن ويسمعنا صمته :smile01:smile01 ويشوف هو كرشه الاول :smile01:smile01


*شئ طبيعى ... المصاريف هتبقى متوفره *
*امال اللى بتتجوز تيي .. بتقول وداعاً لايام الجمال ولا ايه *

*لازم تخصص مبلغ ولو شهرى ... ليها هى ... الكوافير بتاعها ... واكلها وصالة الايروبكس ...  والميك اب ... والكريمات والمرطبات .... والحاجات دى .... دة امر مفروغ منه ... ولا انا فاهمه الجواز غللللط 
*​ *
وبعدين لو فى اهتمام من البدايه ... الدنيا مش هتبوظ ... والمصاريف هتتوفر هتتوفر*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *شئ طبيعى ... المصاريف هتبقى متوفره *
> *امال اللى بتتجوز تيي .. بتقول وداعاً لايام الجمال ولا ايه *​
> *لازم تخصص مبلغ ولو شهرى ... ليها هى ... الكوافير بتاعها ... واكلها وصالة الايروبكس ...  والميك اب ... والكريمات والمرطبات .... والحاجات دى .... دة امر مفروغ منه ... ولا انا فاهمه الجواز غللللط *​
> 
> *وبعدين لو فى اهتمام من البدايه ... الدنيا مش هتبوظ ... والمصاريف هتتوفر هتتوفر*


 
هههههههه فاهمه غلط طبعا 
وايت حبيبتى مين فهمك الجواز كده ؟ عيب عليه 
لما يكون فيه بيت ومسئولية واطفال وازمة اقتصادية ياعمرى ممكن ميبقاش فيه اى مساحة لاى حاجة شخصية ليها لان احتياجات البيت والاطفال بالنسبالها هتكون اهم وده شعور طبيعى لاى ام انها ممكن توفر من حاجتها الشخصية علشان متحرمش اطفالها 
وبعدين ياوايت حاجات التجميل ديه غاليه مفيش كلام
ثانيا اذا كان هو بكرش ومبهدل فى لبسه يبقا يطالبها هى ليه تكون ملكة جمال ؟ يعنى بس هو اللى عايز يشوف منظر جميل ؟ وهى مش حرام تشوف شكله كده كل يوم ؟يعنى هو براد بيت مثلا ؟ خلينا ساكتين احسن :smile01:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياااااااااااة 

اخيرا المصطبة رجعت لنشاطها و بقوة:ura1:


هيوف عايزانى اهزئهم هههههههه عنيا حاضر ... بس بعدين بقا احتياطى حد يبصبص عليا و يجى يضرب جبانة انا


ياست وايت .. فيه بنات بتعمل العجب و بيفضلو عنيهم زايغة على رأى المثل .. ديل ال .. عمره ما يتعدل ... البدائيات انها تبقى نظيفة و محافظة على وزنها دة شئ مفروغ منه اصلا .. انا بتكلم عن المقارنة بواحدة ملامحها كدة او وزنها كدة او جسمها له شكل معين .. هتعمله ايه بقا ؟؟ اصرف يا اخويا 


انجيل ... مالهمش علاقة باى حاجة كرش بقا قرعة اى حاجة فى الدنيا هو الراجل ميعيبهوش غير جيبه ( مثل عايز الحرق ) فهو يبقى اى حاجة بس هيصرف على الموزة و خلاص خلصنا .. و يعنى ايه تطلبى من راجل انه يخس مثلا ؟ دول همهم على بطنهم يا ماما :smile01 ( الا من رحم ربى ) و بعدين القرعة بتليق على ناس زى Jason Statham يالهوووووووووى عليه :new8:*


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه فاهمه غلط طبعا
> وايت حبيبتى مين فهمك الجواز كده ؟ عيب عليه
> لما يكون فيه بيت ومسئولية واطفال وازمة اقتصادية ياعمرى ممكن ميبقاش فيه اى مساحة لاى حاجة شخصية ليها لان احتياجات البيت والاطفال بالنسبالها هتكون اهم وده شعور طبيعى لاى ام انها ممكن توفر من حاجتها الشخصية علشان متحرمش اطفالها
> وبعدين ياوايت حاجات التجميل ديه غاليه مفيش كلام
> ثانيا اذا كان هو بكرش ومبهدل فى لبسه يبقا يطالبها هى ليه تكون ملكة جمال ؟ يعنى بس هو اللى عايز يشوف منظر جميل ؟ وى مش حرام تشوف شكله كده كل يوم ؟يعنى هو براد بيت مثلا ؟ خلينا ساكتين احسن



*اولاً انت مش ناويه ترتبطِ بشحات ... او تاخديه تصرفى عليه ... متفقين على كدة ... 

ثانياً احنا مش هنقعد فى البيت نقضيها اكل ورحرحه ... اكيد هتشتغلى ومرتبك مش صغير ايه المانع لما توفرى الف ولا الفين جنيه لنفسك وباقى المرتب تديه لجوزك ....؟؟؟ *

*ثالثاً انا مثلاً ... جوزى لو طلعله كرش صغنن ... هقلبه فى جيم واعمله دايت ... من حقى انى اطالب بمنظر سوى اعيش معاه .... انما الزوجه تطنش نفسها وهو يطنش فى نفسه ... ويبقوا كنبتين قاعدين جنب بعض ... يع :giveup: !!!*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

لا معلش ياشقاوة راجل ايه اللى مش يعيبه غير جيبه ؟ 
يعنى الواحد يشوف منظر وحش كل يوم ؟ هعمل ايه بالجيب انشاء الله ؟ :smile01:smile01
وبعدين متجبيش سيرة الناس ديه لان اعصابنا بتبوظ يابنتى :giveup::giveup:
شوفتى chris pine والعياذ بالله :smile01:smile01


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*اي انجل ومنهم الكرش بيكون مقسوم نصين نص فوق ونص تحت ولما يضحك يصطدمون ببعض وكمان حته اللي تحت ذقن مدلدله ورقبه مظغوط جوه تقولي شبه كيس شوال ههههههه ويجي يحلم بفنانه ويمكن زوجته احلى بس عيونو فارغه  معاج حق المكياج ماركات عايزه فلوس عشان تتجاب مش حتط حاجه رخيصه وتعدم بشرتها.. وكمان البنات مهتمات بانفسهن ادخلي اي موقع نسائي عربي تلاقي تبادل وتنافس في الجمال مو زيهم كويس لو يغسلو وشهم*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*بقولك اقرع تقوليلى chris pine ازاى يعنى ؟؟ دة شعره اطول من بعض البنات يا ظالمة

و بعدين انا بقولك الرجالة بتفكر ازاى مش بقولك رايى الشخصى انا فى موضوع الجيب و الكرش 
*


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ياست وايت .. فيه بنات بتعمل العجب و بيفضلو عنيهم زايغة على رأى المثل .. ديل ال .. عمره ما يتعدل ... البدائيات انها تبقى نظيفة و محافظة على وزنها دة شئ مفروغ منه اصلا .. انا بتكلم عن المقارنة بواحدة ملامحها كدة او وزنها كدة او جسمها له شكل معين .. هتعمله ايه بقا ؟؟ اصرف يا اخويا *


*وانت ترتبطى بواحد عينه زايغه لييييييييييه .. ماهو لو عينه زايغه الموضوع هيبقى اكبر من انه يقارنك بالممثلات ... :act23:

وبعدين هى الممثله ايه فيها مميز عننا اصلا ... الا عمليات التجميل وانها ....... شويه .... الاولى محتاجه مبالغ طائله هو يوفر واحنا نعمل ... والتانيه مش صعبه :smile01*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*يالهوي بهزا وعبود هنا ههههه انا اسفه ماكنتش اقصد هي الشقاوه اللي حرضتني يابيه شوف شغلك معاها *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يالهوي بهزا وعبود هنا ههههه انا اسفه ماكنتش اقصد هي الشقاوه اللي حرضتني يابيه شوف شغلك معاها *



*شقاوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو انا شماعة المنتدى دة ؟ كل واحدة تعمل مصيبة و تعلقها فى شقاوة

ياعم شوف بنفسك لا هزأت ولا كلمتكم ولا جيت جنبكم ربنا يكفينا شركم مش فيا حتة سليمة تتضرب *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يالهوي بهزا وعبود هنا ههههه انا اسفه ماكنتش اقصد هي الشقاوه اللي حرضتني يابيه شوف شغلك معاها *


* لأ أنا كنت هشوف شغلى معاكى انتى*
*بس خلاص أنا باقرأ الدرر اللى بتكتبوها *
*لأنى لو شاركت وحطيت ردى عليكى *
*كبيرك مشاركة واحدة :smile01*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اولاً انت مش ناويه ترتبطِ بشحات ... او تاخديه تصرفى عليه ... متفقين على كدة ... *​
> *ثانياً احنا مش هنقعد فى البيت نقضيها اكل ورحرحه ... اكيد هتشتغلى ومرتبك مش صغير ايه المانع لما توفرى الف ولا الفين جنيه لنفسك وباقى المرتب تديه لجوزك ....؟؟؟ *​
> *ثالثاً انا مثلاً ... جوزى لو طلعله كرش صغنن ... هقلبه فى جيم واعمله دايت ... من حقى انى اطالب بمنظر سوى اعيش معاه .... انما الزوجه تطنش نفسها وهو يطنش فى نفسه ... ويبقوا كنبتين قاعدين جنب بعض ... يع :giveup: !!!*​


 

يابنتى انتى تتكلمى على ايه ؟ ديه المدينة الفاضلة اللى انتى عايشة فيها ديه ولا فين ؟
وانتى مش هتتجوزى واحد شحات اكيد , بس بردو حتى لو مرتبه الى حد ما كويس يعنى متوسط من الطبقة المتوسطة العادية  ( مع اختلاف تعريف الكويس من شخص للتانى ) وجود البيت والمسئوليات والاطفال ومدارسهم ممكن ميسمحش باللى انتى بتقولى عليه ده 
روحى ياوايت شوفى امثلة واقعية على ارض الواقع مش فى ديزنى لاند :smile01 ده كل العالم بيعانى يابنتى من الازمة الاقتصادية اللى من سئ لاسوأ مابالك مصر ؟وحاجات التجميل مهما كان غالية جدا واللى هتقدرى تجبيه انهارده مش هتقدرى بكرة لما الاولاد يكبروا ومصاريفهم تزيد يعنى حتى لو قدرتى تعملى كده فى الاول ممكن متقدريش تكملى بسبب زيادة المسئوليات الا لو هو مرتبه زاد بزيادة اوى 


بالنسبة لزيادة الوزن , حبيبتى ياوايت الستات المصريات بالذات عندهم مشكلة وراثية فى موضوع الوزن خاصة بعد الولادة حقيقى بتكون خارجة عن ارادتها ومش بينفع معاها دايت ولا جيم وروحى بردو شوفى الواقع , ده غير ان مشكلتهم مش زيادة بس فى الوزن انما تقسيمة جسم المصريات للاسف مش كويسة الى حد كبير ده غير ان طولهم عادة قصير بالنسبة للغربيات فتقسيمة الجسم بتزداد سوء بعد الحمل والرضاعة ومش بيبقا ليها اى علاقة بالاكل ولا كميته فى اوقات كتير 


جوزك مين اللى هتقلبيه على الجيم ؟ ههههههه مش بقولك عايشة فى المدينة الفاضلة ؟ :smile01
 بس يمكن يابنتى توقعى فى واحد يكون عقليته غير المعتادة ويرضى يروح الجيم علشان كرش صغير


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شقاوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو انا شماعة المنتدى دة ؟ كل واحدة تعمل مصيبة و تعلقها فى شقاوة
> *


*انت كل مره اللى بتاكلى الجبنه ... نعمل ايييييييييه :smile01*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*جوزها ماحيلتوش حاجه يا انجل ده على قده.. هي اللي بتصرف على شراء الجوايز .. بس في نهايه مايصح الا الصحيح امبسي طردتها بعدما شتمت متصلين في الكواليس وكمان سربو لها المقاطع وهي تشتم .. ودي الوقت قاعده تقشر بصل في بيتها دي نهاية كل وحده تتصنع دلع مقرف المحطات تعمل منهن شوية فلوس وبعد كده تترمى*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه هيفاء حقيقى وقعت على روحى من الضحك من وصفك للكرش النصين ده 

وصراحة مش متابعة اخبار حليمة من فترة كبيرة انا اصلا مكنتش اتابعها 
بس فعلا هى لا تطاق


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بقولك اقرع تقوليلى chris pine ازاى يعنى ؟؟ دة شعره اطول من بعض البنات يا ظالمة*
> 
> *و بعدين انا بقولك الرجالة بتفكر ازاى مش بقولك رايى الشخصى انا فى موضوع الجيب و الكرش *


 
اصلك فكرتينى بيه واحنا بنتكلم عن الناس اللى بتبوظ الاعصاب ديه :smile01


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يابنتى انتى تتكلمى على ايه ؟ ديه المدينة الفاضلة اللى انتى عايشة فيها ديه ولا فين ؟
> وانتى مش هتتجوزى واحد شحات اكيد , بس بردو حتى لو مرتبه الى حد ما كويس يعنى متوسط من الطبقة المتوسطة العادية  ( مع اختلاف تعريف الكويس من شخص للتانى ) وجود البيت والمسئوليات والاطفال ومدارسهم ممكن ميسمحش باللى انتى بتقولى عليه ده
> روحى ياوايت شوفى امثلة واقعية على ارض الواقع مش فى ديزنى لاند :smile01 ده كل العالم بيعانى يابنتى من الازمة الاقتصادية اللى من سئ لاسوأ مابالك مصر ؟وحاجات التجميل مهما كان غالية جدا واللى هتقدرى تجبيه انهارده مش هتقدرى بكرة لما الاولاد يكبروا ومصاريفهم تزيد يعنى حتى لو قدرتى تعملى كده فى الاول ممكن متقدريش تكملى بسبب زيادة المسئوليات الا لو هو مرتبه زاد بزيادة اوى


*حبيبتى انا فى الشهر بصرف على نفسي مبلغ وقدره ... عايزه تقنعينى انى بعد الجواز مش هلاقى المبلغ دة على الاقل ... يبقى بلاها اصلا :giveup:*​ 



> بالنسبة  لزيادة الوزن , حبيبتى ياوايت الستات المصريات بالذات عندهم مشكلة وراثية  فى موضوع الوزن خاصة بعد الولادة حقيقى بتكون خارجة عن ارادتها ومش بينفع  معاها دايت ولا جيم وروحى بردو شوفى الواقع , ده غير ان مشكلتهم مش زيادة  بس فى الوزن انما تقسيمة جسم المصريات للاسف مش كويسة الى حد كبير ده غير  ان طولهم عادة قصير بالنسبة للغربيات فتقسيمة الجسم بتزداد سوء بعد الحمل  والرضاعة ومش بيبقا ليها اى علاقة بالاكل ولا كميته فى اوقات كتير


 *يا نانسى اللى عايزه تهتم بنفسها ورشاقتها على الاقل عشان صحتها ... مش هتفرق معاها طويله ولا قصيره وخريطه جسمها مقلوبه ... انا مقدره اللى انت بتقوليه بس دة كان زمان .. ناو اعتقد الناس بقت فاهمه كويس والحاجات دى بقت اساسيات مش ثانويات زى زمان *​




> جوزك مين اللى هتقلبيه على الجيم ؟ ههههههه مش بقولك عايشة فى المدينة الفاضلة ؟ :smile01
> بس يمكن يابنتى توقعى فى واحد يكون عقليته غير المعتادة ويرضى يروح الجيم علشان كرش صغير


*شئ طبيعى ... امال ياكل ويتخن وابقى قاعده مع ديناصور ... انا شخصيه رياضيه ... ماينفعش واحد مأنتخ *
*
كل يوم همرمطه على المشايه يجرى مش اقل من عشره كيلو :smile01
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			لأنى لو شاركت وحطيت ردى عليكى 
كبيرك مشاركة واحدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ما انا عارفه عشان كذا بضحي بصديقتي شقاوه هي الرمز التضحيه
وانت على فكره واحشنا مش بتجي تسولف معنا تكبرت علينا*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

أتوهـ عشر دقآيق أرجع ألآقى كل دهـ :smile01


أنآ لفت نظرى جملة بريئة من فيلسوفتنآ وآيت
ألف ولآ ألفين توفير علشآن آلدلع وآلميكب وآلجيم

أدعى عليكـ بأنهى لغة يآ بنت أنتِ
*آهـ يآ نى يآ ضغطى إللى على *


*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أنآ لفت نظرى جملة بريئة من فيلسوفتنآ وآيت
> ألف ولآ ألفين توفير علشآن آلدلع وآلميكب وآلجيم
> ​


*طيب انا هزممك يا شيخه** لما يبقى مرتبى  لا يقل عن 3000 جنيه** الكلام دة اقصد بيه اللونج رن ... بعد 4 سنين مثلاً...*
*مش هدكن لنفسى الفين واديله الف ...*:smile01​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت كل مره اللى بتاكلى الجبنه ... نعمل ايييييييييه :smile01*​



*هههههههههههه صح انا الغلطانة انا اللى اكلت الجبنة .. بالنسبة للنهاردة الاربع ؟؟ :smile01*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> اصلك فكرتينى بيه واحنا بنتكلم عن الناس اللى بتبوظ الاعصاب ديه :smile01



*لالا تبويظ عن تبويظ يفرق .. البوظان انواع برضه *



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> ما انا عارفه عشان كذا بضحي بصديقتي شقاوه هي الرمز التضحيه
> وانت على فكره واحشنا مش بتجي تسولف معنا تكبرت علينا*



*ايوة كبش الفدا شقاوة ... متشوفيش وحش و متضغطيش عليه و النبى و خديها منى نصيحة :smile01
*


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أتوهـ عشر دقآيق أرجع ألآقى كل دهـ :smile01
> 
> ...



*عادى دة رافعة ضغطنا كلنا هى جت عليكى ... خدي نصيبك يا حبيبتى اشمعنا احنا و انتى لا المساواة فى الشلل عدل :smile01*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*
انجل مشكلة زيادة الوزن بعد الولاده مش بس ليها علاقه بالجينيات لكن للاسف في مجتمعنا الحامل بيعاملوها كانها مريضه تنام ماتتحرك وتزغط في ذا الاكل وعندهم تفكير غريب ان الحركه مضره اي كانت اكيد حتزيد اكثر واكثر من المعقول في زيادة الوزن الحامل بعدما تولد في النفاس يعاملوها كانها كانت وحده عايشه في مجاعه ومفجوعه مابيبقاش حاجه ماياكلوها وكلو دهون مافيش اكل صحي وتبقى نايمه وترجع لبيتها وهي فيل بعدما كانت غزال صعب تنقص وزن بسرعه فتتعود على الشكل الجديد لجسمها السهل انها تراقب وزنها عند الحمل والنفاس وتقول لاهلها محدش ياكلني ويطبخ لي او يجيب لي اكل شعبي *


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ياوايت صدقينى المدينة الفاضلة مش موجودة على الخريطة خالص :smile01

حبيبتى انتى تصرفى على نفسك اللى انتى عايزة تصرفيه , ايه المسئوليات اللى وراكى علشان توفريلها فلوس وانتى single السكن ببلاش مع عيلتك الاكل ببلاش , مفيش فواتير بتدفعيها , مفيش مصاريف اطفال ومدارس مفيش احتياجات بيت 
يبقا متصرفيش على نفسك ليه فى اللبس والشعر والمكياج ؟ 
انما البيت والمسئولية والفواتير والمدارس والدروس واحتياجات البيت والاكل والشرب ده حاجة تانية خاااااااااااااااااالص 

وبعدين فيه حاجة انتى قولتيها لفتت نظرى ليها سيكرت 
توفرى الف ولا الفين ؟ ليه انشاء الله هتتجوزى وزير يابنتى علشان التوفير بس للشعر والمكياج يبقا الف ولا الفين ؟ :smile01

ثانيا : موضوع الوزن , يابنتى ناس مين اللى فاهمين كويس ؟ بقولك جينات ووراثة , هيعملو ا فيها ايه ديه ؟ والمصريات بطبيعتهم قصيرين وتقسيمة جسمهم مش كويسة بيبان فيها البهدلة بسرعة , هيعملوا ايه بقا بالفهم ؟ وبعدين الجيم واكل الدايت ده مش عايز مصاريف ومجهود ؟ 
وجهود مضاعف كمان لانك بتحاربى ضد طبيعة الجسم الوراثية الموروثة فى معظم البنات المصريات 
الغربيات تحمل وتولد وتنزل الوزن فى اوقات كتير بأقل مجهود بسبب ان طبيعة جسمهم وتقسيمتها كده , ده غير انهم طوال جدا عن المصريات 
هنعمل فيها ايه ديه ؟ المصريات تقسيمة الدهون فى جسمها متركزة فى مناطق غلط حتى  لو كانت مش تخينة اصلا فحتى التقسيمة مش كويسة ومش فى صالحها 
ده غير طبعا المجهود اللى هى محتاجاه وهى كمان مسئولة عن بيت واسرة واطفال وممكن تكون بتشتغل , الرحمة ياعالم , الدايت اساسا عملية مرهقة وبتجيب اكتئاب 

وبالنسبة لجوزك اللى هيجرى على المشاية ده معرفش بردو هتجبيه من فين علشان بعد مايرجع من الشغل هلكان هيطلع على مشاية علشان ينزل الكرش الصغير اللى مضايقك :smile01:smile01 هع هع 
ده غير ان اصلا الرجالة المصريين تقريبا مش بيقتنعوا ( معظمهم يعنى ) بأهمية الدايت بالنسباله كراجل 
مش عارفه انتى هتقنعيه ازاى؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب انا هزممك يا شيخه** لما يبقى مرتبى  لا يقل عن 3000 جنيه** الكلام دة اقصد بيه اللونج رن ... بعد 4 سنين مثلاً...*
> *مش هدكن لنفسى الفين واديله الف ...*:smile01​[/CENTER]


يآ حبيبى أعمليهم طيآرآت وطيريهم
لكن مش تقوليهآ قدآمى ههههههـ

*ألفين جنية علشآن ميكب وجيم* ..؟
حتى لو مرتبى 10 ألآف لآ يمكن هتفرغ بوقت يكفى أصرف فيه ألفين جنية على آلحآجآت دى
ثم إن أنآ مش بحط ميكب أصلا فيوم مآ أعملهآ يبقى كل دهـ :bud:



دآ بجآنب إن فيهـ نآس بتشتغل بآلسنين لغآية مآ مرتبهآ يوصل للألفين أصلاُ
دول أيهـ نظآمهم بقى .. أجوآزهم يموتوهم  :smile01



*.،* ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انجل مشكلة زيادة الوزن بعد الولاده مش بس ليها علاقه بالجينيات لكن للاسف في مجتمعنا الحامل بيعاملوها كانها مريضه تنام ماتتحرك وتزغط في ذا الاكل وعندهم تفكير غريب ان الحركه مضره اي كانت اكيد حتزيد اكثر واكثر من المعقول في زيادة الوزن الحامل بعدما تولد في النفاس يعاملوها كانها كانت وحده عايشه في مجاعه ومفجوعه مابيبقاش حاجه ماياكلوها وكلو دهون مافيش اكل صحي وتبقى نايمه وترجع لبيتها وهي فيل بعدما كانت غزال صعب تنقص وزن بسرعه فتتعود على الشكل الجديد لجسمها السهل انها تراقب وزنها عند الحمل والنفاس وتقول لاهلها محدش ياكلني ويطبخ لي او يجيب لي اكل شعبي
> *


 
مظبوط ياهيفاء , وديه واحدة من المشاكل والعادات الغلط 
بس صدقينى اعرف ناس كانت بتاكل كويس وجسمها كان عارضة ازياء قبل الحمل ومتعرفيش ايه اللى حصل بعد الحمل والولادة وهى بتتحرك كتير وبتشتغل وبتاكل اكل صحى 
فبقول لوايت احنا عندنا مشكلة وراثية مش كل حاجة الاكل والدايت والجيم ديه طبيعة اجسام


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> ​​​أتوهـ عشر دقآيق أرجع ألآقى كل دهـ :smile01​
> 
> ...


ادعى عليها بالفرونساوى بيجيب نتيجة :smile01:smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عادى دة رافعة ضغطنا كلنا هى جت عليكى ... خدي نصيبك يا حبيبتى اشمعنا احنا و انتى لا المساواة فى الشلل عدل :smile01*


معآكم أهو وأخدت نصيبى
هى أكيد مآ تقصدش ...  أنآ هحآول أغفرلهآ وأمرى لله :t23:


وكدهـ فرحآنة فيآ وأنآ بقول .. شقآوة حبيبتشى :smile01




*.،* 

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*بنات  ليش مستغربات من كلام وايت فعلا الاهتمام محتاج اكثر من الف احسبو بس المك اب والكريمات البشره ده غير عن كريمات الشعر غير عن فلوس الجم غير عن العطور غير عن فلوس الصالونات *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> معآكم أهو وأخدت نصيبى
> هى أكيد مآ تقصدش ...  أنآ هحآول أغفرلهآ وأمرى لله :t23:
> 
> 
> ...



*اغفرى .. ما انا بغفر بقالى شهور اهو :smile01 و مستحملة و ساكتة 


ما انتى حبيبتى ... بس حبيت نشارك بعض فى نفس احتمال التجارب :ura1:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ياوايت صدقينى المدينة الفاضلة مش موجودة على الخريطة خالص :smile01
> 
> حبيبتى انتى تصرفى على نفسك اللى انتى عايزة تصرفيه , ايه المسئوليات اللى وراكى علشان توفريلها فلوس وانتى single السكن ببلاش مع عيلتك الاكل ببلاش , مفيش فواتير بتدفعيها , مفيش مصاريف اطفال ومدارس مفيش احتياجات بيت
> يبقا متصرفيش على نفسك ليه فى اللبس والشعر والمكياج ؟
> ...


قوليلهآ يآ بنتى قوليلهآ :ura1:


*.،* ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ادعى عليها بالفرونساوى بيجيب نتيجة :smile01:smile01


طيب وآللى ثقآفتهـ ألمآنى

جيف مى هآمبرجر :smile01

​ 


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بنات  ليش مستغربات من كلام وايت فعلا الاهتمام محتاج اكثر من الف احسبو بس المك اب والكريمات البشره ده غير عن كريمات الشعر غير عن فلوس الجم غير عن العطور غير عن فلوس الصالونات *




مهو بردو مش لآزم كل دآ يآ هيوفة
*يعنى آلأهمآل مش صح وآلمبآلغة مش لطيفة*
وآحدة مفروض بتشتغل هتجيب منين وقت لكل آلتفآصيل دى بجآنب مسئوليتهآ
مش هقول فلوس وهخليهآ ترجع لكل وآحدهـ


وبصرآحة يعنى* آلبسآطة وآلعفوية أجمل بكتير*
آلبذخ مش مطلوب علشآن تكون جميلة .. ممكن بأضآفآت وأحتيآجآت مش كتي وتبقى أروع بكتير من مهرجآن آلتجميل دآ

ومن آلآخر هى عمرهآ مهمآ عملت مآ هتفضل فول ميكب ومترتبة طول آلوقت
فآلتصحيح لآزم يكون فى تفكيرهـ هو مش فى طريقتهآ هى (* بدون أهمآل شور* )
لكن غير كدهـ هيفضل يتذمر بردو لإنهـ محتآج عروسة بلآستيكـ مش بنى آدم


*.،* 


​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*هو مش بذخ يا سيكرت محدش لامم فلوسه من الشارع لكن كل حاجه كويسه  بقت غاليه جدا وخصوصا منتجات العنايه دول لوحدهم عايزين ميزانيه*


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*بصى يا نانسى ... يمكن عشان انا متدلعه شويه ... وطلباتى بتستجاب من غير ماطلب ... فاشايفه الدنيا بمبى ... بس دة مستوى حياه ... لازم تظبطى نفسك عليه عشان لو اتخذلتى ... متنزليش اوى ... انما لو دخلت مظبطه نفسك على انك لازم تتفشكلى بعد الجواز وجوزك كرشه يقع قدامه ومحتاج سبعه يلموه ... تخيلى دة اللى فى بالك امال الحقيقه هتبقى عامله ازاى ؟؟؟ *

*شقاوه حسابى معاك مش قدام الناس هنا ... لينا فيس يلمنا *
*ههههههههههههههههههه *

*سيكرت بتوع العشر سنين عشان يوصلوا للألفين دول شوف بدأوا بكام وشوفوا مؤهلاتهم ايه ... كونك باشمهندسه ... عايزه تقنعنينى انك هتقعدى 4 سنين حتى عشان مرتبك يبقى كدة ... لو اها ... فكك من هندسه وتعالى اشغلك فى البنك اللى بشتغل فيه فى الصيف .. وهتعرفى انى مش ببالغ *

*هيوف انت صح ... اشرحيلهم يابنتى ... D: *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

* هم الصح اصلهم اكثر عننا والكثره تغلب ههههه
بنات ابغي حد يعلمني شو يعني رقم ٩ باللغه الانجليزيه المعربه؟
*


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * هم الصح اصلهم اكثر عننا والكثره تغلب ههههه*


*انت شايفه كدة ... :smile01*​



> * بنات ابغي حد يعلمني شو يعني رقم ٩ باللغه الانجليزيه المعربه؟
> *


*9 دخل فى الفرانكو ... :giveup:*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

انجل بتقولي ايه يعني تستغفليني عشان سالت ماشي


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

هيوفة .. كل وآحدهـ تقدر تدبر وتشوف آللى محتآجآلهـ .. حسب أمكآنيآتهآ
وألأهم حسب أحتيآجآتهآ
*مش دآيماً آلأغلى هو آلأنسب*
بجآنب برآمج آلتجميل بتقدم حلول كتير natural .. زى آلمآسكآت ومعلومآت وغيرهـ

وآيت حبيبتى أنآ *مش بتكلم عليآ وعليكـِ لوحدنآ*
فيهـ بنآت كتير أمكآنيآتهآ لآ تسمح ومش معنى كدهـ إنهآ تهمل فى نفسهآ أو زوجهآ عآدى يلومهآ
كل وآحدة تقدر تهتم بنفسهآ على قد إحتيآجآتهآ و أولويآتهآ

فى حدود آلمعقول* ^_^*




*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انجل بتقولي ايه يعني تستغفليني عشان سالت ماشي


*حاشا وماشا ... انا اقدر استغفلك بردو ... بس انا ملييش فى الفرانكو اصلاً *


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *
> بنات ابغي حد يعلمني شو يعني رقم ٩ باللغه الانجليزيه المعربه؟
> *


آى ثينكـ وآليعآذ بآلله .. إنهآ "* ط* "
:smile01



*.،* ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*والله ولا انا ليا دعوه بس في حد كتب لي رساله بالانجلش المعرب 
وبحاول افك وافهم يعني ايه رقم ٩ يقابله اي حرف عربي؟*


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> آى ثينكـ وآليعآذ بآلله .. إنهآ "* ط* "
> :smile01
> 
> 
> ...


*مش "ط" كان رقم 6 *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت ما بتزبطش الكلمه بالطاء طب ايه يعني 7


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*روحت أستعنت بمستر جوجل :smile01*
 خدى دول يآ هيوفتى


2= ء , مثال: so2al=سؤال , msa2=مساء , 2sma2=أسماء

3=ع , مثال: 3mara=عمارة , s3adah=سعادة , ebda3=ابداع

3'=غ , مثال: mosha3'eb=مشاغب msh3'ool=مشغول

4=ذ , مثال: ha4a=هذا ,4hb=ذهب , 4ora=ذبابة

5=خ , مثال: 5yaal=خيال , mo5ada=مخدة , shomo5=شموخ

6=ط , مثال: 6alb=طالب , m6rood=مطرود , msh6=مشط

'6=ظ , مثال: men6'aar=منظار , ma6'loom=مظلوم

7=ح , مثال: 7maam=حمام , sa7a=ساحة , msb7=مسبح

8=ق , مثال: 8rar=قرار , m863=مقطع , seba8=سباق

9=ص , مثال: 9ba7=صباح , r9a9=رصاص , m9eer=مصير

'9=ض , مثال: ra'9ee=راضي , ma9'awee=مضاوي


 
 
*تومآم كدهـ :t23:
* 

*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مش "ط" كان رقم 6 *​


*آهآ بس أتشقلبت فى ذآكرتى أنآ ههههـ :smile01
*
مش فآهمة أيهـ لآزمة آلفرآنكو أصلاً
مآ يتكتب إنجلش صحيح أو عربى صحيح .. آلله 


*
* 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*برضو الكلمه غريبه علي بس شكرا عيوني تعبتك معاي لا خلا ولا عدم منج*


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آهآ بس أتشقلبت فى ذآكرتى أنآ ههههـ :smile01
> *
> مش فآهمة أيهـ لآزمة آلفرآنكو أصلاً
> مآ يتكتب إنجلش صحيح أو عربى صحيح .. آلله
> ...


*فذلكه بعيد عنك وعن السامعين*
*عايز تكتب اكتب انجلش ... لسه متعلمتووووش اكتب عربى .. ومتذلناش معاااااك :budo:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

 آلعفو يآ قمرآيهـ
ممكن تكون غلطة كتآبية بقى 


 
*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فذلكه بعيد عنك وعن السامعين*
> *عايز تكتب اكتب انجلش ... لسه متعلمتووووش اكتب عربى .. ومتذلناش معاااااك :budo:*​[/CENTER]


*فيهـ نآس بتستخدمهآ نوع من آلوجآهه :t23:*
وتلآقى مدخل كلآم من كل آللغآت ويجى كآتب كلمة إنجلش أصلًا غلط ..!


كلهـ من آلفيس وآلتفييس ( *على رأى مستر عبود *:smile01 )




*.،*​ 



​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

وايت انا مش قصدى انك تكونى داخلة الجواز على اساس ان كل حاجة هتبوظ انتى وهو 
انما قصدى انك تكونى واقعية انما العيشة فى اللا لا لاند مش هتنفع :smile01:smile01


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وايت انا مش قصدى انك تكونى داخلة الجواز على اساس ان كل حاجة هتبوظ انتى وهو
> انما قصدى انك تكونى واقعية انما العيشة فى اللا لا لاند مش هتنفع :smile01:smile01


*لا خلاص بقى يا نانسى .. احنا نقطع علاقتنا بعض .. عشان كل ما اتفضفض معاكوا بتعقدينى .. لسه اول امبااااااااااارح بتقوليلى بيشخر ودلوقتى بكرش هههههههههههههه*
*منك للى كلت دراع جوزها :act23:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*على فكرة فيه ناس بتكتب الفرانكو عشان يخبو الغلطات الاملائية فى العربى:smile01 

ياست انجيل هى ادرى بمستواها الاجتماعى و مصاريفها .. فيه بنات صحابى خطابهم بيقبضو باليورو و بيصرفو اكتر من الف على شياكتهم و الميكب و عادى جدا و ناس تانية مبيصرفوش 100 جنيه .. كل واحد و مستواه الاجتماعى و حسب ما اتعود ... هتقفلو البنت من الحياة ليه بس ربنا يديها المهم تطلع من دماغنا :ura1:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه يابنتى ياوايت بوعيكى على الدنيا والحقيقة 
تخيلى كده الmix ده بكرش وبيشخر  ياسلالالالالالالالالام :smile01:smile01


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شقاوة , مرحبا بيكى فى اللا لا لاند :smile01:smile01

واللى بيقبض باليورو ده فين منه قد ايه ؟ 
على العموم هاتلنا اتنين منه ليا انا وانتى وبس ونسيب وايت :ura1::ura1:


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يابنتى ياوايت بوعيكى على الدنيا والحقيقة
> تخيلى كده الmix ده بكرش وبيشخر  ياسلالالالالالالالالام :smile01:smile01


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*من ساعة ما تخيلت وانا بضحك :smile01*
*حرام عليك ... ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا اصلاً متعقده من الجواز ... انت بتكملى على شوية الامل اللى حيلتي ... هروح اشجع مع رورو على العنوسه ولا اعمل اييييه *
*قال بكرش وبيشخر قال ... دة انا اقتله .. واستأصل مناخيره وكرشه بغزه واحده :bud:*​


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> على العموم هاتلنا اتنين منه ليا انا وانتى وبس ونسيب وايت :ura1::ura1:


*لو سمحت ابعتيلى ورقتى ... وهديك كل الدباديب بتاعتك ... وجواباتى ترجعلى والعيال خديهم فى المحكمه :act23:
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *من ساعة ما تخيلت وانا بضحك :smile01*
> *حرام عليك ... ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *انا اصلاً متعقده من الجواز ... انت بتكملى على شوية الامل اللى حيلتي ... هروح اشجع مع رورو على العنوسه ولا اعمل اييييه *
> *قال بكرش وبيشخر قال ... دة انا اقتله .. واستأصل مناخيره وكرشه بغزه واحده :bud:*​


ههههههههههههه علشان تعرفى بس انى عندى حق لو رست على واحد بكرش وبيشخر يبقى العنوسة ارحم بكتير ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

*تيب وبآلنسبة للغلبآنة سيكرت *
هتسيبوهآ تقع فى شِِِركـ آلعنوسة كدهون

مآكنش آلعشآ ولآ آلفطآر حتى 

*
* 

*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه قال امل قال , يابنتى انزلى شوفى الاشكال اللى فى الشارع عاملين ازاى بعد ده كله تقولى امل ؟
ده مش رضيت اكملك باقى المواصفات كمان :smile01:smile01

وبالنسبة لورقة الطلاق هتوصلك فى رسالة على الخاص 
والعيال والدباديب ابعتيهم على الايميل :ura1::ura1:


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سيكرت , نبعتلك واحد بكرش بس ولا بيشخر بس ولا اقرع بس 
ولا تحبى الكومبو التلاتة فى واحد :smile01:smile01
كله موجود ياعيونى :ura1::ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت , نبعتلك واحد بكرش بس ولا بيشخر بس ولا اقرع بس
> ولا تحبى الكومبو التلاتة فى واحد :smile01:smile01
> كله موجود ياعيونى :ura1::ura1:


ههههههههههه ضحكتونى يا بنات ​


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله ما شاء الله على النقاشات القويه المفيده

انا هتشل من كتر الفايده اللى شوفتها هنا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه ضحكتونى يا بنات ​


 
رورو فيه كتالوج عندنا كمان لو تحبى تختارى 
اصل الكرش ليه انواع اه مش اى حاجة :smile01
ياسلام بقا لو بكرش ولابس بنطلون skinny او slim بيبقا تحفة :smile01:smile01


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههههههه قال امل قال , يابنتى انزلى شوفى الاشكال اللى فى الشارع عاملين ازاى بعد ده كله تقولى امل ؟
> ده مش رضيت اكملك باقى المواصفات كمان :smile01:smile01
> 
> وبالنسبة لورقة الطلاق هتوصلك فى رسالة على الخاص
> والعيال والدباديب ابعتيهم على الايميل :ura1::ura1:


*فى على فكره ... بس اكيد مش فى كلية الطب اللى كل اللى فيها عواجيز ... لكم جيران فى شعبه التجاره ... كلهم عثل :smile01 ... *

*بس يا نانسى انا ارضى باى حاجة .. الا انه يشخر ويبقى بكرش ... قلبى الصغير لن يحتمل ... الفيلم الرعب دة ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله على النقاشات القويه المفيده​
> 
> انا هتشل من كتر الفايده اللى شوفتها هنا ​


 
مارسلينو انت جيت فى الوقت الغلط ارجع شوية لورا هتلاقى مواضيع حلوة


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

آلله
أمآل فين أبو يورو إللى بينزل معآهـ كول سلو :smile01
 

*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه ضحكتونى يا بنات ​


ههههـ مش ضحكتكـ غير دى يآ رورو 

لن أنسى لكـِ هذآ آلموئف :t23:




*.،*​ 


​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فى على فكره ... بس اكيد مش فى كلية الطب اللى كل اللى فيها عواجيز ... لكم جيران فى شعبه التجاره ... كلهم عثل :smile01 ... *​
> *بس يا نانسى انا ارضى باى حاجة .. الا انه يشخر ويبقى بكرش ... قلبى الصغير لن يحتمل ... الفيلم الرعب دة ههههههههههههههههه*​


 
مالهم كليات الطب بقا ؟ :act23::act23:

قال ترضى بأى حاجة غير بيشخر وبكرش , يابنتى اذا كان كل الموديلات نازلة كده اصلا 
ده هما بيتولدوا كده دلوقتى , بيقولك تأثير الاشعاعات النووية , نبوية مين ؟ وبتطلع اشاعات ؟ :smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههـ مش ضحكتكـ غير دى يآ رورو
> 
> لن أنسى لكـِ هذآ آلموئف :t23:
> 
> ...


لازم اضحك يا سيكرت امال اعمل ايه وانا بسمع الكلام ده ههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال
كم فى المية
تكرهون الرجالة
ياريت كمان
الاثبات بى ادلة
وبراهين


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا احنا عندنا مش بينزل معاه كول سلو ده بينزل جواه عشرين طبق كول سلو :smile01:smile01واكلهم لوحده امال الكرش مش بالساهل ابدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو فيه كتالوج عندنا كمان لو تحبى تختارى
> اصل الكرش ليه انواع اه مش اى حاجة :smile01
> ياسلام بقا لو بكرش ولابس بنطلون skinny او slim بيبقا تحفة :smile01:smile01


لا يا حبيبتى انا اخترت وخلاص والحمد لله لحقت الجيل اللى معندوش الاوبشن ده من غير كرش ومش بيشخر هههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يا حبيبتى انا اخترت وخلاص والحمد لله لحقت الجيل اللى معندوش الاوبشن ده من غير كرش ومش بيشخر هههههههههههه​


 
كمان ؟ :act23::act23::act23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههههههههه تموتو فى التزييط انتو *


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> قال ترضى بأى حاجة غير بيشخر وبكرش , يابنتى اذا كان كل الموديلات نازلة كده اصلا
> ده هما بيتولدوا كده دلوقتى , بيقولك تأثير الاشعاعات النووية , نبوية مين ؟ وبتطلع اشاعات ؟ :smile01:smile01


*هى الحجه قالتلى منين ... قولالى مش كدة :smile01*
*هههههههههههههه ... حرام عليك يا نانسى تحطمى احلامى كلها فى يوم ونص ... :act23::act23:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يا حبيبتى انا اخترت وخلاص والحمد لله لحقت الجيل اللى معندوش الاوبشن ده من غير كرش ومش بيشخر هههههههههههه​



*يا بنات الشرع محلل 4 ... هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم :ura1:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كمان ؟ :act23::act23::act23:


الحمد لله انى لحقت نفسى يا انجل بس اطمنوا يا بنات قريب هينزلوا كتالوج  من الصين نازل من غير كرش ومش بيشخر هههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا بنات الشرع محلل 4 ... هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم :ura1:*


شقاوة فى ايه مالك يا حبيبتى ههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> شقاوة فى ايه مالك يا حبيبتى ههههههههههه​



*ولا حاجة بوجب مش شركائى فى المنتدى الكريم :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

آنجل إنتِ كرهتينى فى آلسلآطآت كلهآ وخلصت هههههـ 

شقآوة ربنآ يسآمحكـ دآ وآحد ومش عآرفين نستخلصهـ طبقًا للموآصفآت ومعآيير آلصنآعة
*قآلكـ أربعة :smile01*
 

*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

سؤال
كم فى المية
تكرهون الرجالة
ياريت كمان
الاثبات بى ادلة
وبراهين


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ولا حاجة بوجب مش شركائى فى المنتدى الكريم :smile01*​



هههههههههههههه انا كدا هطر ابعكم ​


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ولا حاجة بوجب مش شركائى فى المنتدى الكريم :smile01*


*انت ونانسى وانا .. طيب سيكرت الغلبان نوديها فين .. البقال بتاع الطماطم اللى عندنا عم توبه .. راجل سكره وابن حلال ... ايه رأيك يا سيكرت :smile01*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت ونانسى وانا .. طيب سيكرت الغلبان نوديها فين .. البقال بتاع الطماطم اللى عندنا عم توبه .. راجل سكره وابن حلال ... ايه رأيك يا سيكرت :smile01*​


تقصدى ايه يا وايت يا حبيتى فهمينى هههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت ونانسى وانا .. طيب سيكرت الغلبان نوديها فين .. البقال بتاع الطماطم اللى عندنا عم توبه .. راجل سكره وابن حلال ... ايه رأيك يا سيكرت :smile01*​


عم توبة ..* يآ خرآشى هو أنآ وضعى تردى للدرجآدى (*

بس آى ثينكـ إن أخترآع آلكول سلو مآوصلوش لسهـ .. مآ لم يكن بيضرب بآذنجآن مخلل بدآلهـ
وقتهآ لآ يجوز :smile01





وآيت ... أهربى من هنآ بسورعة :budo:



 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

* طب ردو على سؤال الغلبان سمير مطنشينه ليه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا يا وايت انا برا اللعبة 
حلال عليكو يا بنات .. جواز مبارك و انا همسكلكو الشمعة 


يلا يا سيكرت اى خدعة يا ستى ... متنازلة عن مكانى اهو و رحمتك من عم توبة ... يلا هيصى:ura1::ura1: *


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

خلاص هيوفا سحبت سؤالى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*مبنكرهش الرجالة اصلا يا سمير 

هنكرهم ازاى و هما اساس الحياة ؟؟ الحياة اصلها كان ابونا آدم و احنا مخلوقين من ضلعه يبقى ازاى نكرههم ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سؤال
> كم فى المية
> تكرهون الرجالة
> ياريت كمان
> ...


سمير مفيش بنت بتكرهـ آلرجآلة 
آلرجل قبل مآ يبقى شريكـ حيآتهآ .. هو بآبآهآ وأخوهآ وزميلهآ ووو ....


ولو كآن فيهـ بنآت قآبلو أمثلة سيئة لرجآل فى حيآتهم
وأترتب عليهآ مشآعر سلبية تجآههم
*فـ دول أقلية وشوآذ عن آلقآعدة *

*
* 

*.،*​ 


​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر اختى شقاوة
ردك يكفينى


----------



## white.angel (26 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> بس آى ثينكـ إن أخترآع آلكول سلو مآوصلوش لسهـ .. مآ لم يكن بيضرب بآذنجآن مخلل بدآلهـ
> وقتهآ لآ يجوز :smile01
> ​


*بتنجان مخلل *
*اللى بيعمل مغص وانتفاخ ووجع بطن ... حلال عليك يا سيكرت ... انا عينى من زمان فى عم توبه ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر اختى سيكرت على المعلومة
الرب يباركك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*سمير والنبي ماتزعلش مني والله ما اقصد انا كنت بسولف معك وبسحب كلمة غلبان لو تضايقت ... اسفه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

 أنآ شآيفة سيكرت أتبهدلت خآلث كدهـ 

وآيت خدى شقآوة فى أيدكـ قبل مآ أتهور :new8:




*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *سمير والنبي ماتزعلش مني والله ما اقصد انا كنت بسولف معك وبسحب كلمة غلبان لو تضايقت ... اسفه*


ههههههههههه
لا انامزعلتش خلاص اختى هيفاء
انا بس استغربت
انومفيش حد عبرنى وكانى مش موجود
وعمتا شكرالف شكر ليكى
الرب يباركك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*لا ياشرانى اوعى تتهور تطير فيها رقاب دى:budo: 


دى اخرة اللى يكرمك اخث مكنش العشا ابتًا *


----------



## white.angel (27 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> وآيت خدى شقآوة فى أيدكـ قبل مآ أتهور :new8:​


*بعد الايموشن دة **:new8: ... ماينفعش تهور خالص ... *
*اتهورى يا حبيبتى ... ولا يهمك :smile01*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا انامزعلتش خلاص اختى هيفاء
> انا بس استغربت
> انومفيش حد عبرنى وكانى مش موجود
> ...



*عيب يا سمورة انا صدقنى مش بشوف كل المشاركات .. فسورى  و بعدين حد يكره النص اللى بيدلعه فى الدنيا .. امال مين يكتب فينا اشعار بس :new8:*


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عيب يا سمورة انا صدقنى مش بشوف كل المشاركات .. فسورى  و بعدين حد يكره النص اللى بيدلعه فى الدنيا .. امال مين يكتب فينا اشعار بس :new8:*


انا كتبت السؤال اكتر من 5
مرات  ولااحديعبرنى
امممممممممم
لاخلاص الحب فى الزمن دا صعب:mus25::mus25:
جدااااا فاهمة قصدى اية
امممممم  
وشكر على اهتمامك
واكتفى بكداحتى اخرج
عن سياق الموضوع
يكفى الادارة تراقبنى من تحت الموضوع
تراقبنى بحظر :act23::act23:


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا ياشرانى اوعى تتهور تطير فيها رقاب دى:budo:
> 
> 
> دى اخرة اللى يكرمك اخث مكنش العشا ابتًا *





white.angel قال:


> *بعد الايموشن دة **:new8: ... ماينفعش تهور خالص ... *
> *اتهورى يا حبيبتى ... ولا يهمك :smile01*​


ههههههـ تقدروآ تقولوآ آنه تهور حفظاً لمآء آلوجهـ :smile01

بس مش أقدر أنآ :t23:





*يلآ حبآيبى تصبحوآ على خير لكم :new8:*

وأخونآ سمير مش تزعل يمكن مش كنآ مركزين بس *^_^*


يلآ سلآم




 
*.،*​ 

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*و انتى من اهله يا قمراية *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*العفو سمير انت تستاهل كل خير ياهلا فيك اخوي

اظني كلكن نمتن.. خوش عربي ههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر هيفاء على تفهمك وتقدير
تحبى افتح موضوع
نتكلم فية


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نمتوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

انا لسة صاحى


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2012)

يلا شوفولنا موضوع نرغى فيه​


----------



## Critic (27 سبتمبر 2012)

المصطبة دى مناسبة جدا للرجالة اللى ضغطهم واطى وعايزيين يرفهعوه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> المصطبة دى مناسبة جدا للرجالة اللى ضغطهم واطى وعايزيين يرفهعوه



*ههههههههههههههههههههه فرحانة فيك :new6: احسن :smil15:*


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

صباح الخير
على اخواتى البنات
عاملين اية
هههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*صباح النور 

كويسيين اهو بس تقريبا مفيش حد كله لسة نايم او فى الشغل او الجامعة كدة يعنى محدش فاضى غيرى *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

اهو فرصة وجتلى لحد عندى
بقى انتقم منك
علشان متبقوش كتار
انتقم واحدة ورا واحدة منكم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههههه هعمل نفسى نايمة برضه لحد ما البنات يجو *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
هع هع هع
شوفتى قد اية انا زى الاسد ولا يهمنى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (27 سبتمبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> المصطبة دى مناسبة جدا للرجالة اللى ضغطهم واطى وعايزيين يرفهعوه


 
هو فيه رجالة ضغطهم واطى بردو ياراجل ؟ 
امال احنا بنعمل ايه فى الحياة ؟:new6::new6:


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

انا صدقينى ضغطى واضى طبيعى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (29 سبتمبر 2012)

نمتو ياصبايا ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

انا نفسي اسألكم سؤال كدة 

بناتيتي

انا ساعات كتيييييرة بكون بحالات زيادة عنن اللزوم

لو اعدت فترة كبيرة مش مكتأبة و زعلانة 

احاول اتفرج على فيلم كأيب يفكرني بحاجة و حشة واعد اعيط و اكأب نفسي

و المشكلة  اني مش بعرف احكي

يعني ساعات كدة بيكون جوايا احاسيس كتييييييرة بس 
مش بعرف اتكلم 
بحس اني لو اتكلمت هتعب اكتر 
ببقى عاملة ذي التايهة 
محتاجة حد يحس بيا من غير ماتكلم 
طيب هو هيفهم اذاي انا مضايقة و انا اصلا رافضة احكي او اتكلم 

اسئلة كتييييرة جدا مش لقيلها اجابة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و بما اني هنا بكتب و بس فا عايزة اعرف امنكم اجابة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبيبتي انا كمان زيك بشتاق للكأبه احيانا بتفرج على فلم حزين او اقرا رواية حزينه او ادخل منتدى نسائي واقرا قصصهن الحزينه وبعقد اعيط ده احساس عادي بس واضحه ان شخصيتك كتومه مش بتحكي وعايزه ناس تفهمك وتبرر ليكي .... سيبيكي من الكلا م ده انا سهرانه لغاية دي الوقت عشاني في ورطه يخرب بيت الزهايمر عاوزه اعيط*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> حبيبتي انا كمان زيك بشتاق للكأبه احيانا بتفرج على فلم حزين او اقرا رواية حزينه او ادخل منتدى نسائي واقرا قصصهن الحزينه وبعقد اعيط ده احساس عادي بس واضحه ان شخصيتك كتومه مش بتحكي وعايزه ناس تفهمك وتبرر ليكي .... سيبيكي من الكلا م ده انا سهرانه لغاية دي الوقت عشاني في ورطه يخرب بيت الزهايمر عاوزه اعيط



لا مانتي لو عيطي 
انا هفتكر االعياط و اعيط معاكي

مالك بس في ايه 
ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*بس اوعى تضحكي علي انا اليوم نسيت اقفل باب مجلس المفتوح على الحديقه وروحت الجامعه رجعت البيت وسكرت الباب المجلس بس تفاجأت باصوات غريبه في المجلس اثر دخل فار او فيران من حديقتنا او حديقة الجيران وشافو باب المجلس مفتوح ودخلو البيت مرعوبه مش قادره انام وانا عارفه في فار في البيت بستنى الصبح اتصلل في وحده من شركات المتخصصه في ابادتهم وهو ده سبب سهري دخليك خليكي سولفي معاي اخاف يهزني النعاس *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> بس اوعى تضحكي علي انا اليوم نسيت اقفل باب مجلس المفتوح على الحديقه وروحت الجامعه رجعت البيت وسكرت الباب المجلس بس تفاجأت باصوات غريبه في المجلس اثر دخل فار او فيران من حديقتنا او حديقة الجيران وشافو باب المجلس مفتوح ودخلو البيت مرعوبه مش قادره انام وانا عارفه في فار في البيت بستنى الصبح اتصلل في وحده من شركات المتخصصه في ابادتهم وهو ده سبب سهري دخليك خليكي سولفي معاي اخاف يهزني النعاس



مش هضحك عليكي 
علشان انا من يومين خليت ماما تصحي جارتنا علشان تيجي تموت الفار اللي دخل
و بعدها اعدت خايفة و مرعوبة 
رغم اني شوفتو ميت 

كنت فاكرة انو جاب مراته و عياله معاه ههههههههههههههههه

مش تقلقي 
هو شوية و هيخرج 
مش معقولة تفضلي سهرانة 
انتي كدة هتتعبي 

و يا ستي انا قاعدة اهو 
لحد ما نخرجي من المنتدى 

كلام في سرك نفسي اتفرج على فيلم كايب ؟؟؟​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*ده انا بخاف مووووت منهم وع مقرفين كانت عندي قطه في الحديقه لكن اتسرقت مني كانت مرياحاني اوووي من حيوانات الغير مرغوبه في الحديقه الظاهر حشتري بكره وحده تانيه عاوزاني اتفرج على فلم كئيب ماانا عايشه في كأبه دي الوقت انتي مالك مكتئبه من ايه ليه جاي في بالك تكتئبي*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> ده انا بخاف مووووت منهم وع مقرفين كانت عندي قطه في الحديقه لكن اتسرقت مني كانت مرياحاني اوووي من حيوانات الغير مرغوبه في الحديقه الظاهر حشتري بكره وحده تانيه عاوزاني اتفرج على فلم كئيب ماانا عايشه في كأبه دي الوقت انتي مالك مكتئبه من ايه ليه جاي في بالك تكتئبي



اللي انتي عايشة فيه دلوقتي ده فيلم رعب مش كأيب هههههههههههههه

انا با ستي ساعات كدة بيجيلي اوقات بعد افتكر فيها ذكريات وحشة معايا 
فببقى نفسي اعيط مش بعرف 
و العياط بيريح 

لما بتفرج على فيلم كايب و اعيش معاه بعيط بقى على القديم و الجديد 
ساعتها برتاح شوية 

المهم انتي ماتنسيش القطة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*طيب ايه هي افلام الكئيبه اللي بتتفرجي عليها؟*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> طيب ايه هي افلام الكئيبه اللي بتتفرجي عليها؟



كتييييييييير اوووووي بس من اكترها فيلم اسمو 

a walk to remember 

 ده ممكن اتفرج عليه مليون مرة
و كل مرة اعيط فيه ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*حتى توقيعك كئيب  هي الحلوه في توقيعك بتبكي ليه؟ بقولك وش اخبار الفنانه صبوحه والله الست دي شايلها همها بفكر فيها سمعت انها في سرير ما تتحركش ويا دوب تتكلم يالله حسن الخاتمه ده انا لما بشوف مسلسها في اخر حلقاته بكتئب فين الشهره والمال والجمهور كلو بح وبقت طريحة فراش هي اخبارها ايه تعرفين او سمعتي حاجه؟*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

صدقيني معرفش هايفاء 

انا شوفتها من مدة كبيرة في لقاء 
كانت بتقول ان اكيد ربنا ليه حكمة انه يسبها كل ده عايشة 

شكلها صعب عليا جدا فحولت القناة 

اللي يشوفها في افلامها القديمة 
كانت الجمال و الرقة و الانوئة و الدلع 

دلوقتي كل ده راح 

مافيش فعلا حاجة بتدوم غير المحبة 


بس غير كدة بقالي كتيييييير معرفش اي حاجة عنها 


اما الحلوة اللي بتبكي في توقيعي 
معرفش هي الصورة عجبتني حسيت انها معبرة اوووووووووووووي 
فجبتها بس كدة يا ستي​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايوه حتى انا بقالي زمان ما سمعت عنها بس عندي احساس انها مو مبسوطه من اخر لقاء شفتها فيه من ثلاث سنين ياربي قطعت قلبي

بقولك ايه انتي حتنامي؟*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> ايوه حتى انا بقالي زمان ما سمعت عنها بس عندي احساس انها مو مبسوطه من اخر لقاء شفتها فيه من ثلاث سنين ياربي قطعت قلبي
> 
> بقولك ايه انتي حتنامي؟



انا مش راضية اسيبك و انام 
علشان و اعدتك 
مانمش  لحد ما تخرجي من المنتدى ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*يالهوي ده انا ورطتك معاي هههههه قومي نامي حبيبتي ماعليكي مني والله مايرضيني اتعبك*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> يالهوي ده انا ورطتك معاي هههههه قومي نامي حبيبتي ماعليكي مني والله مايرضيني اتعبك



 لا صدقيني ده انا مبسوطة اني برغي معاكي يا قمر

تحبي تتكلمي في ايه 
اختاري اي حاجة و انا معاكي​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياربي احس اني مذنبه بحقك ههههه احساس فضيع

زين وش رايك نسولف في الاسامي هو هل اسمك غريب؟ وعلى مين تسميتي؟ وهل في عايلتكم اسماء غريبه؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*ها يا موكي نمتي؟ اومال فين اللي كانت تقول مش حسيبك
 ومش حنام بعتيني بسرعه هههههه... نوام العوافي حياتو تعتبج وياي.. 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

نمتو؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*تقريبا *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

وانتى بتتكلمى ازاى وانتى نايمة ياشقاوة ؟:smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا ما انا متكلمتش !

اتكلمت فين دة ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

يابنتى مش انا بسأل نمتو ؟ 
روحتى انتى رديتى قولتى تقريبا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بجد ؟؟؟ 

حصل امتى دة ؟؟

مش فاكرة نهائى !*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بنت انتى مش تجننينى معاكى :a82:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه لا ماليش دعوة يا ست متجيبيهاش فيا
عاملة ايه ياست البنات ؟؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

لا هجيبها فيكى انا مليسى دعوة :smil12:
im doing good 
وانتى ؟ :wub:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا نشكر ربنا بيقولولى عايشة باين كدة :smil12: *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مين اللى ضحك عليكى ياشقاوة وقالك كده ؟ ديه اشاعة ياشقاوة :smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

انا جيت اهو يا انجل بتتكلموا فى ايه بقا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*زى اشاعة انى رديت عليكى من شوية و انا نايمة

بلد بتاعت اشاعات صحيح 

طب احنا 2 اعضاء فاضيين ... اموت و اعرف مين الزائر الفاضى اللى سهران معانا .. طب مايعمل عضوية و يدخل يدردش بدل ماهو مقضيها تشجيع كدة :smil12:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*نورتى البيت يا ست رورو 

بنتكلم فى العلاقة مابين عدد ساعات النوم و رفع الدعم عن البنزين *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نورتى البيت يا ست رورو
> 
> بنتكلم فى العلاقة مابين عدد ساعات النوم و رفع الدعم عن البنزين *


هههههههههههههه انا مهيسة ونفسى انام يلا بقا عاوزة اصحصح معاكوا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ازيك يارورو احنا بنتكلم فى اذا كانت شقاوة عايشة ولا مش عايشة صاحية ولا نايمة 
انا عايش ومش عايش 

شقاوة اهو الزاير مشى اهو عاجبك كده ؟ :smil12: قولو اى حاجة ادينا بقينا تلاتة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ازيك يارورو احنا بنتكلم فى اذا كانت شقاوة عايشة ولا مش عايشة صاحية ولا نايمة
> انا عايش ومش عايش
> 
> شقاوة اهو الزاير مشى اهو عاجبك كده ؟ :smil12: قولو اى حاجة ادينا بقينا تلاتة


هههههههه صباح التهييس بالليل ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههه صباح التهييس بالليل ​



طيب الحقينا بأى موضوع بدل التهييس ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب الحقينا بأى موضوع بدل التهييس ده


مكنش اتعزر ولاباع جزر يا اوختى انا مهيسة اكتر منكم ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مكنش اتعزر ولاباع جزر يا اوختى انا مهيسة اكتر منكم ​



طيب يلا نهييس سوا :smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

طب  ايه رايكم نتكلم عن البنت الدلوعة اللى علمة نفسها هاى اوى وهى بتكون حد  من بيت بسيط لكن بتتصنع قدام الناس وقدام صحابها  تفتكروا هى ليه بتعمل كدا قدامهم هل هى حاسة بالنقص فبتحاول تعوض ولا هى مش راضية بعيشتها ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفه يارورو بس انا من رأيى كل واحد يكون على طبيعته احسن لانها حتى لو تصنعت الرقة والدلع مع الوقت بتتكشف بس متهيألى ده بيكون فعلا احساس بالنقص جواها وبتحاول تعوضه بطريقة غلط


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفه يارورو بس انا من رأيى كل واحد يكون على طبيعته احسن لانها حتى لو تصنعت الرقة والدلع مع الوقت بتتكشف بس متهيألى ده بيكون فعلا احساس بالنقص جواها وبتحاول تعوضه بطريقة غلط


فعلا يا انجل اللى خلانى افكر فى الموضوع ده انى فعلا شوفت بنات كتير كدا واعرفهم بتبقى البنت  برة البيت حاجة تانية خالص لدرجة انها مثلا تروح اى حتة تبين انها قرفانة تشرب حاجة او تسلم على الناس من طراطيف مناخيرها انا بستغرب اوووووووى من البنات دى فيها ايه لما تتعملى بطبيعتك قدام الناس ساعتها هيحترموكى اكتر ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

* من يومها مرارتي مفقوعه من كل متصنعة دلع

بنات ليش سهرنات؟ السهر مضر خخخخخ*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فعلا يا انجل اللى خلانى افكر فى الموضوع ده انى فعلا شوفت بنات كتير كدا واعرفهم بتبقى البنت  برة البيت حاجة تانية خالص لدرجة انها مثلا تروح اى حتة تبين انها قرفانة تشرب حاجة او تسلم على الناس من طراطيف مناخيرها انا بستغرب اوووووووى من البنات دى فيها ايه لما تتعملى بطبيعتك قدام الناس ساعتها هيحترموكى اكتر ​



لا كده زيادة اوى وساعات ممكن تكون قلة ذوق كمان يعنى حتى لو هى مستواها عالى فعلا مش ينفع تعامل الناس بقرف كده
وعلى فكرة بتلاقى عادة ان الناس اللى مستواها عالى فعلا مش بتتصرف  مع الناس بالطريقة ديه 
لكن تلاقى الناس العاديين هما اللى ممكن تخرج منهم التصرفات ديه تقريبا لانهم فاهمين الدنيا غلط وموضوع المستويات غلط


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههه انا مهيسة ونفسى انام يلا بقا عاوزة اصحصح معاكوا ​



*و حد يبقى نفسه ينام بس عايز يصحصح ؟؟ ماشاء الله ماشاء الله :a82: *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ازيك يارورو احنا بنتكلم فى اذا كانت شقاوة عايشة ولا مش عايشة صاحية ولا نايمة
> انا عايش ومش عايش
> 
> شقاوة اهو الزاير مشى اهو عاجبك كده ؟ :smil12: قولو اى حاجة ادينا بقينا تلاتة



*ياستى عايشة هما قالولى انى عايشة و دى ناس صادقة عمرهم ماكدبو 
لا كان مجرد استفسار بسيط و ربنا يستر ميعملش عضوية يدخل يضربنى على اعتبار انى اتريقت :t32: 

أى حاجة *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب  ايه رايكم نتكلم عن البنت الدلوعة اللى علمة نفسها هاى اوى وهى بتكون حد  من بيت بسيط لكن بتتصنع قدام الناس وقدام صحابها  تفتكروا هى ليه بتعمل كدا قدامهم هل هى حاسة بالنقص فبتحاول تعوض ولا هى مش راضية بعيشتها ​



*انتى عايزة تصحصحى مفيش مانع لكن تفوقينا احنا ليه ؟
بصى يقول البعض انها عقدة نقص و يقول البعض الاخر انها امنية تتمنى ان تحققها يومًا ما فيجيهم أشخاص تانيين خالص يقولو انك متعاملتيش معاها كويس هى بسيطة بس التعامل المبدئى معاها بيدى الايحاء بكدة لكن هى عادية .. مينفعش نعمم حكم معين .. الموضوع بيختلف من واحدة للتانية  و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله :t13:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * من يومها مرارتي مفقوعه من كل متصنعة دلع
> 
> بنات ليش سهرنات؟ السهر مضر خخخخخ*



انا الوقت لسه بدرى عندى ياهيفاء :kap:وانتى ليش سهرانه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * من يومها مرارتي مفقوعه من كل متصنعة دلع
> 
> بنات ليش سهرنات؟ السهر مضر خخخخخ*



*اموت و افهم مين قال اننا سهرانيين ولا هنا اصلا ؟؟ ياناس نايمين من بدرى صدقونى ! :a63:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و حد يبقى نفسه ينام بس عايز يصحصح ؟؟ ماشاء الله ماشاء الله :a82: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه لازم تصحصحوا يا بناويت امال هنسيب المصطبة نامية كدا يوه قصدى نايمة بحب كلامك اوى يا شقاوة عندك حق والنعمة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اموت و افهم مين قال اننا سهرانيين ولا هنا اصلا ؟؟ ياناس نايمين من بدرى صدقونى ! :a63:*


وانا شاهدة معاكى يا شقاوة احنا نايمين من بدرى حتى ههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * من يومها مرارتي مفقوعه من كل متصنعة دلع
> 
> بنات ليش سهرنات؟ السهر مضر خخخخخ*


كيفج هيفا منورة المصطبة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا كده زيادة اوى وساعات ممكن تكون قلة ذوق كمان يعنى حتى لو هى مستواها عالى فعلا مش ينفع تعامل الناس بقرف كده
> وعلى فكرة بتلاقى عادة ان الناس اللى مستواها عالى فعلا مش بتتصرف  مع الناس بالطريقة ديه
> لكن تلاقى الناس العاديين هما اللى ممكن تخرج منهم التصرفات ديه تقريبا لانهم فاهمين الدنيا غلط وموضوع المستويات غلط


فعلا كلامك صح يا انجل اللى بيتصنع حاجة بيزود فيها اوى واللى بيتعامل بطبيعته بتلاقيه بيتصرف عادى خالص ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه لازم تصحصحوا يا بناويت امال هنسيب المصطبة نامية كدا يوه قصدى نايمة بحب كلامك اوى يا شقاوة عندك حق والنعمة ​



*ربنا يخليكى يا قمر :wub:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانا شاهدة معاكى يا شقاوة احنا نايمين من بدرى حتى ههههههههه​



*اهو و معانا شاهد مشافش حاجة :yahoo:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*انتو حتجننوني ده بيني وبين الشعره جنان بلاش جنان ياشقاوه هو عشانك مأجزه حتجنني الغلابه ماتحني علينا*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شقاوة غيرى نوع الحشيش  يابنتى واضح انه مش كويس او مغشوش ده delirium ده اللى عندك ؟:smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*فيه عضو انفيزبل راشق معانا غيرك يا انجيل قبل ما تقولى.. و اغلب الظن انه راااااجل مش عارفة ليه قلبى المؤمن بيقولى كدة :smil12: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شقاوة يا عينى يا اوختى كلهم عليكى شوفتى انا جاية اهدى النفوس بس ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فيه عضو انفيزبل راشق معانا غيرك يا انجيل قبل ما تقولى.. و اغلب الظن انه راااااجل مش عارفة ليه قلبى المؤمن بيقولى كدة :smil12: *



ياترى مييييييييييييين ؟ جاثوث اهو جاثوث 
اظهر وبان وانا بردو حاسة نفس الاحساس انه راجل


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*هلا رورو ذا نورج انا مظلمه اليومين دول .. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هلا رورو ذا نورج انا مظلمه اليومين دول .. *


انتى على طول منورة يا قمرة ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا بقول انه انطاكي او المشرف بول وعساني انطرد هههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *انتو حتجننوني ده بيني وبين الشعره جنان بلاش جنان ياشقاوه هو عشانك مأجزه حتجنني الغلابه ماتحني علينا*



*هههههههههههههههه بينك و بين الشعرة جنان .. حمد الله على السلامة ههههههههههههههههه تقصدى بينك و بين الجنان شعرة 

اجازة مين انا همتحن الحد الجاى على ايد 12 دكتور :yahoo: اظن هيسألونى أكتر من الملاكين يوم القيامة :t32:*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> شقاوة غيرى نوع الحشيش  يابنتى واضح انه مش كويس او مغشوش ده delirium ده اللى عندك ؟:smil12:



*اغيره ليه مادام الصنف عالى اهو و مظبط .. و بعدين دى دماغ ربانى اما تكبرى هتوصليلها :a63: 
حد جاب سيرة delirium ؟؟ امال لو قولتلك مش هتكلم و اشاور و افهمى انتى هتقوليلى انى فى syncope :smil12:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> شقاوة يا عينى يا اوختى كلهم عليكى شوفتى انا جاية اهدى النفوس بس ​



*غلبانة انا و مسكينة 
ربنا على الظالم و المفترى و الصاحى ... ملناش دعوة احنا يا رورو احنا نايمين يا بيبى :kap:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *غلبانة انا و مسكينة
> ربنا على الظالم و المفترى و الصاحى ... ملناش دعوة احنا يا رورو احنا نايمين يا بيبى :kap:*


ايوة احنا نايمين  هششششششش لحسن حد يسمعنا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اغيره ليه مادام الصنف عالى اهو و مظبط .. و بعدين دى دماغ ربانى اما تكبرى هتوصليلها :a63:
> حد جاب سيرة delirium ؟؟ امال لو قولتلك مش هتكلم و اشاور و افهمى انتى هتقوليلى انى فى syncope :smil12:*



تفتكرى بجد لما اكبر هوصلها ؟ طمنتينى :smil12:

ماهو تعريف ال delirium يا استاذة شقاوة هو sudden severe confusion 
وده اللى انتى فيه مش عارفه انتى عايشة ولا مش عايشة , نايمة ولا صاحية 
فكرتينى اللى بيكون مش عارف هو انسان ولا حشرة ولا صرصار ههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بناات وش رايكم نسولف في الاسماء الغريبه يعني حد من عائلتكم متسمي اسم غريب؟ انتي متسميه على مين؟ بتحبي الاسامي الغريبه؟ ده كان موضوع فتحته ل موكي قبل ماتبعني وتنام*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء بس الاول عايزين نعرف مين الجاثوث اللى عندنا فى الموضوع  اكيد من الرجالة الاخوة الاعداء هههههه

الاسماء الغريبة ؟ لا مش فاكرة حد عندنا اسمه غريب


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بناات وش رايكم نسولف في الاسماء الغريبه يعني حد من عائلتكم متسمي اسم غريب؟ انتي متسميه على مين؟ بتحبي الاسامي الغريبه؟ ده كان موضوع فتحته ل موكي قبل ماتبعني وتنام*



بصى يا هيوف دلوقتى بقت اغلبية الاسامى حلوة ومش صعبة كان زمان فعلا بيسموا اسامى غريبة زى مثلا ستوتة او ست ابوها  دلوقتى مفتكرش ان فى اسماء معقدة او صعبة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تفتكرى بجد لما اكبر هوصلها ؟ طمنتينى :smil12:
> 
> ماهو تعريف ال delirium يا استاذة شقاوة هو sudden severe confusion
> وده اللى انتى فيه مش عارفه انتى عايشة ولا مش عايشة , نايمة ولا صاحية
> فكرتينى اللى بيكون مش عارف هو انسان ولا حشرة ولا صرصار ههههههههه


*
ياسبحانك ياربى فين ال confusion دة و ترجميلهم و النبى احسن حد يحسب اننا بنتكلم فى حاجة معدية ولا جرب :t33: 
و بعدين ماهو عمرو دياب قال انا عايش و مش عايش و كل الناس غنت وراه ولا هى جت على شقاوة و بقت كُخة .. على فكرة بقا شكلك مضطهدانى 

سؤال لولبى هو الصرصار مش حشرة :yahoo: يافرحتى على ال biology اللى درستيه يا غالية .. كدة انا اطمنت عليكى :yahoo:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*هو يعني اساميكم خضرا على فاضي ماعندكوش صلاحيه تعرفو بيها من معانا ومش معانا ماهو لازم تستعينو ببركاتكم يامتباركه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ياسبحانك ياربى فين ال confusion دة و ترجميلهم و النبى احسن حد يحسب اننا بنتكلم فى حاجة معدية ولا جرب :t33:
> و بعدين ماهو عمرو دياب قال انا عايش و مش عايش و كل الناس غنت وراه ولا هى جت على شقاوة و بقت كُخة .. على فكرة بقا شكلك مضطهدانى
> 
> سؤال لولبى هو الصرصار مش حشرة :yahoo: يافرحتى على ال biology اللى درستيه يا غالية .. كدة انا اطمنت عليكى :yahoo:*


انا لسة كنت عاوزة اقول كدا بردوا اتكلموا عربى والنبى علشان ابقى معاكم على الخط ههههههههههه​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ستوته وست ابوها هههههه... ياسلام لو انادي على وحده ياست ابوها *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ياسبحانك ياربى فين ال confusion دة و ترجميلهم و النبى احسن حد يحسب اننا بنتكلم فى حاجة معدية ولا جرب :t33:
> و بعدين ماهو عمرو دياب قال انا عايش و مش عايش و كل الناس غنت وراه ولا هى جت على شقاوة و بقت كُخة .. على فكرة بقا شكلك مضطهدانى
> 
> سؤال لولبى هو الصرصار مش حشرة :yahoo: يافرحتى على ال biology اللى درستيه يا غالية .. كدة انا اطمنت عليكى :yahoo:*



ههههه ال confusion ده والعياذ بالله حاجة عيب هههههه ترجمى انتى يا استاذة مقدرش اترجم انا الكلام العيب ده :t31::t31:

بجد هو الصرصار حشرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:ضحكو عليا وقالولى انه من الثدييات :99:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا اغلب عيلتى اساميها غريبة و محدش يقولى زى ايه طبعا .. 

هو الاسم المميز و الغريب بيبقى حلو بس له مشاكل عديدة منها مثلا .. اللى بيسمع اسمك مرة مبينساهوش ودى مصيبة فى مجال الدراسة سهل تتقفش بيه:yahoo: .. مشكلة كمان لو حد اتلخبط فى الاسم بيلجأ للتأليف فتسمع العجب :t32:.. غير كدة الدلع منه بيبقى أوعى وشك يفضل تناديه باسم تانى اريح بدل ما تخرب الاسم الاصلى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هو يعني اساميكم خضرا على فاضي ماعندكوش صلاحيه تعرفو بيها من معانا ومش معانا ماهو لازم تستعينو ببركاتكم يامتباركه*


حد يترجم يا بنات الله يباركلكم ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هو يعني اساميكم خضرا على فاضي ماعندكوش صلاحيه تعرفو بيها من معانا ومش معانا ماهو لازم تستعينو ببركاتكم يامتباركه*



*لا لازم يكون مشرف او مشرفة عشان يشوف الانفيزب*ل 



رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا لسة كنت عاوزة اقول كدا بردوا اتكلموا عربى والنبى علشان ابقى معاكم على الخط ههههههههههه​



*انا صدقينى بتكلم عربى الهانم هى اللى بتجر شكلى و بتقول عليا محششة و انى شبه مغيبة ! مع انى قردة اهو كل المشكلة انى مش هنا بس هى مش راضية تفهم اعملها ايه ؟؟*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه ال confusion ده والعياذ بالله حاجة عيب هههههه ترجمى انتى يا استاذة مقدرش اترجم انا الكلام العيب ده :t31::t31:
> 
> بجد هو الصرصار حشرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:w00t:ضحكو عليا وقالولى انه من الثدييات :99:



*ههههههههههه كمان خليتيها عيب ؟؟ بما انك اول واحدة نطقتيها يبقى عيب تقولى الكلام الوحش دة تانى :a63: 
الثدييات ؟؟ شوية يضحكو عليكى فى المذاكرة و شوية يضحكو عليكى و يقولو انى برد ... هو اى حد يقولك حاجة تصدقيها ؟؟ الناس طيبيين اوى اوى يا خال :smil12:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حد يترجم يا بنات الله يباركلكم ​



*و بعدين بقا هنترجم عربى و انجلش .. بتتكلم عن اننا نعرف مين الدخيل اللى شايفنا و مطنننننننننننننننش *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه كمان خليتيها عيب ؟؟ بما انك اول واحدة نطقتيها يبقى عيب تقولى الكلام الوحش دة تانى :a63:
> الثدييات ؟؟ شوية يضحكو عليكى فى المذاكرة و شوية يضحكو عليكى و يقولو انى برد ... هو اى حد يقولك حاجة تصدقيها ؟؟ الناس طيبيين اوى اوى يا خال :smil12:*



ههههه لا ياستى مش عايزة تهمه اتدبس فيها والموضوع يتقفل ويجو يقولو يغلق ويحذف لاحقا لوجود كلمات خارجه بالموضوع :yahoo:
confusion ياجماعة يعنى ارتباك او تشويش يعنى 

طيب ما هما ضحكو عليا كمان وقالولى انى بكلمك دلوقتى 
وانا صدقت تخيلى ؟ وبعدين انا اكتشفت انى مش موجودة اصلا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*رورو شقاوه جاوبت على سؤالي يبقى اكيد فهمتي السؤال هههههه

شقاوه اسامي غريبه عندنا زي تفاحه.. ريحانه.. وضحه.. عمشه ..هذه اسامي قديمه مو منتشره بس مرات الجدات يصرون ان الحفيدات يتسمون بهن .. انا سموني على اسم جدتي السعوديه هيفاء بما انه اسم منتشر عندهم  واختي سموها هيا ماكنتش راضيه كنت بشوف اسمها احلى ولليوم لسه عيني في اسمها*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و بعدين بقا هنترجم عربى و انجلش .. بتتكلم عن اننا نعرف مين الدخيل اللى شايفنا و مطنننننننننننننننش *


جزاكى الله خيرا اخت شقاوة ربنا يخليكى للغلابة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ليش حاطة صورت مايلى سايرس فى بروفايلك بتحبيها ؟:smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههه بنات متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا صحيح:yahoo: 

ترجمى syncope بقا و كملى جميلك معاهم :smil12:

انتى كمان مش هنا ؟ طب اما تيجى امانة عليكى تسلميلى عليكى و تقوليلك انك وحشانى اياكى تنسى بقا و هبقى اسالك وصلتى السلام ولالا:t31: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو ليش حاطة صورت مايلى سايرس فى بروفايلك بتحبيها ؟:smil12:


ايون بنوتة عسولة اوووى وبصراحة قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههه بنات متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا صحيح:yahoo:
> 
> ترجمى syncope بقا و كملى جميلك معاهم :smil12:
> 
> انتى كمان مش هنا ؟ طب اما تيجى امانة عليكى تسلميلى عليكى و تقوليلك انك وحشانى اياكى تنسى بقا و هبقى اسالك وصلتى السلام ولالا:t31: *


لا كدا كفاية عارفة انها معناها غيبوبة او اغماء صح كدا يا بنات انا على ادى فى الانجليزى ده احبوووووووووش​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *رورو شقاوه جاوبت على سؤالي يبقى اكيد فهمتي السؤال هههههه
> 
> شقاوه اسامي غريبه عندنا زي تفاحه.. ريحانه.. وضحه.. عمشه ..هذه اسامي قديمه مو منتشره بس مرات الجدات يصرون ان الحفيدات يتسمون بهن .. انا سموني على اسم جدتي السعوديه هيفاء بما انه اسم منتشر عندهم  واختي سموها هيا ماكنتش راضيه كنت بشوف اسمها احلى ولليوم لسه عيني في اسمها*



*لا احنا مش كل اسامينا عربى .. فيه عربى و فيه اسامى لغات تانية بس حتى العربى منها غريب أو بمعنى اصح نادر جدًا عشان كدة بيبقى مميز ... انا بحب اسمى مكنتش اتخيل يبقى ليا اسم تانى زى ما انامش متخيلة ان حد ينادينى بحاجة غير شقاوة كدة *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> جزاكى الله خيرا اخت شقاوة ربنا يخليكى للغلابة ​



*عدى الجمايل ياستى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا كدا كفاية عارفة انها معناها غيبوبة او اغماء صح كدا يا بنات انا على ادى فى الانجليزى ده احبوووووووووش​



*اغماء صح الغيبوبة coma 

هههههههههههههههههههه احبيه بقا *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههه بنات متجيش غير بالعين الحمرا صحيح:yahoo:
> 
> ترجمى syncope بقا و كملى جميلك معاهم :smil12:
> 
> انتى كمان مش هنا ؟ طب اما تيجى امانة عليكى تسلميلى عليكى و تقوليلك انك وحشانى اياكى تنسى بقا و هبقى اسالك وصلتى السلام ولالا:t31: *



لا ياستى كملى انتى ترجمة 

طيب لما انا اجى هقولى انك بتسلمى عليا 
وانتى كمان لما تيجى بالسلامة سلميلى عليكى وبوسيكى من هنا ومن هنا ( مش عارفه هتعمليها ازاى :yahoo 
انتى مش بتيجى ليه مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقا هناك ؟

شقاوة انا اتلخبط انا مين انا فين انا ازاى؟:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا احنا مش كل اسامينا عربى .. فيه عربى و فيه اسامى لغات تانية بس حتى العربى منها غريب أو بمعنى اصح نادر جدًا عشان كدة بيبقى مميز ... انا بحب اسمى مكنتش اتخيل يبقى ليا اسم تانى زى ما انامش متخيلة ان حد ينادينى بحاجة غير شقاوة كدة *
> 
> 
> *عدى الجمايل ياستى *


واااااااحد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اغماء صح الغيبوبة coma
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه احبيه بقا *


احبوووووش ابدا ابدا ولا ناوية احبه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايون بنوتة عسولة اوووى وبصراحة قمر ​



طيب ليه انا مش بحبها ؟:dance:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ليه انا مش بحبها ؟:dance:


مش عارف بس هى عسولة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش عارف بس هى عسولة ​



ساعات بحسها متصنعة شوية :wub:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ساعات بحسها متصنعة شوية :wub:


بحبها هى والممثلة التركية توبا عارفاها اللى هيا مشهورة بلميس ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياستى كملى انتى ترجمة
> 
> طيب لما انا اجى هقولى انك بتسلمى عليا
> وانتى كمان لما تيجى بالسلامة سلميلى عليكى وبوسيكى من هنا ومن هنا ( مش عارفه هتعمليها ازاى :yahoo
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه انا ميتة من الضحك عليكى اصلا هههههههههههههههه حلال فيكى اللخبطة اللى انتى فيها 
انا باجى هنا مش هناك .. لو مشكلتنا فى الحرف اللى فاضل ممكن نمتجه مش هنخسر بعض على حرف ك يعنى ممكن لو ج كنت افكر لكن ال ك ميستاهلش :yahoo:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> احبوووووش ابدا ابدا ولا ناوية احبه ​



*لو سافرتى هتحبيه قوة و اقتدار *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ليه انا مش بحبها ؟:dance:



*سؤال وجيه و موجه للشخصية الصحيحة 
قوليلى يا رورو تفتكرى انجيل مش بتحبها ليه ؟ انتى اكتر واحدة تقدرى تفيدينا فى الموضوع دة طبعًا :t13:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه انا ميتة من الضحك عليكى اصلا هههههههههههههههه حلال فيكى اللخبطة اللى انتى فيها
> انا باجى هنا مش هناك .. لو مشكلتنا فى الحرف اللى فاضل ممكن نمتجه مش هنخسر بعض على حرف ك يعنى ممكن لو ج كنت افكر لكن ال ك ميستاهلش :yahoo:*
> 
> 
> ...


والنعمة يا اوختى مش اعرف ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هو اسمك ايه ياشقاوه؟ ياخوفي يطلع ستونه ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

تصدقوا يا بنات بمناسبة الاسامى انا بقيت بحب اسم رورو اكتر من اسمى وبحب كل الناس تندهنى بيه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه انا ميتة من الضحك عليكى اصلا هههههههههههههههه حلال فيكى اللخبطة اللى انتى فيها
> انا باجى هنا مش هناك .. لو مشكلتنا فى الحرف اللى فاضل ممكن نمتجه مش هنخسر بعض على حرف ك يعنى ممكن لو ج كنت افكر لكن ال ك ميستاهلش :yahoo:*
> 
> :t13:[/B]



انتى شريرة ياثقاوة بتضحكى عليا علشان انا مش عارفه انا فين دلوقتى انا هنا ولا هناك ؟:yahoo:

انتى عارفه فكرتينى بحد كان عنده alzheimer وكان بيقول للناس اللى معاه ادخلو جوه الاوضه كده شوفونى انا هنا ولا هناك ؟ ههههههه

طيب لو كان حرف ر كنا هنعمل فيه ايه ؟ :smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه لا انا اسمى مابيتكشفش على بنات و خصوصا دكاترة .. بس متقلقيش مش لدرجة ستوتة .. يابنتى الدكاترة بيغنولى فى الامتحانات تقوليلى ستوتة هههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> والنعمة يا اوختى مش اعرف ​



بقا كده يارورو ؟ ده انا قولت انتى الوحيدة اللى هتقوليلى سبب الحالة اللى عندى ديه اللى بتخلينى مش بحب مايلى :wub:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تصدقوا يا بنات بمناسبة الاسامى انا بقيت بحب اسم رورو اكتر من اسمى وبحب كل الناس تندهنى بيه ​



*عسول رورو اصلا ... انا بينى و بين اسم شقاوة قصة حب لا تنتهى .. و بيقولولى اسم على مسمى مش فاهمة ليه مع انى ولا بيطلعلى نفس ولا حس *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> انتى شريرة ياثقاوة بتضحكى عليا علشان انا مش عارفه انا فين دلوقتى انا هنا ولا هناك ؟:yahoo:
> 
> انتى عارفه فكرتينى بحد كان عنده alzheimer وكان بيقول للناس اللى معاه ادخلو جوه الاوضه كده شوفونى انا هنا ولا هناك ؟ ههههههه
> 
> طيب لو كان حرف ر كنا هنعمل فيه ايه ؟ :smil12:



*ههههههههههههه مع ان اعراض الزهيمر حاجة تانية بس ماعلينا وارد يكون بيشتغلهم هههههههههه 
انتى فكرتينى بطالب معانا كان بيحسب حرف ال فى اول كلمة الزهيمر للتعريف و المرض نفسه اسمه زهيمر ... ماشاء الله دفعة تشرف :smil12:

لا بقا كله كوم و حرف ال ج كوم تانى باقى الحروف تتداوى مش هعترض ممكن نعديها بغرامة *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*شقاوه كده بقى بتخبيه علي هو كنز علي بابا يعني ماشي 
ياستي مش حكلمك خالص خخخخخ... 
رورو كنت بناديكي زمان روز هههههه الظاهر اسمك روز ودلعك رورو وكلو لايق عليكي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *شقاوه كده بقى بتخبيه علي هو كنز علي بابا يعني ماشي
> ياستي مش حكلمك خالص خخخخخ...
> رورو كنت بناديكي زمان روز هههههه الظاهر اسمك روز ودلعك رورو وكلو لايق عليكي*


لا يا هيوف مش روز هو قريب شوية من الحاجات دى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههه مع ان اعراض الزهيمر حاجة تانية بس ماعلينا وارد يكون بيشتغلهم هههههههههه
> انتى فكرتينى بطالب معانا كان بيحسب حرف ال فى اول كلمة الزهيمر للتعريف و المرض نفسه اسمه زهيمر ... ماشاء الله دفعة تشرف :smil12:
> 
> لا بقا كله كوم و حرف ال ج كوم تانى باقى الحروف تتداوى مش هعترض ممكن نعديها بغرامة *



لا يابنتى ده كان فعلا الزهايمر وكان مرحلة متأخرة منه كمان المراحل المتأخرة بتعمل كده واكتر انا شوفتها كتير لانى كنت فى فترات الدراسة كنت بشتغل مع كبار السن 

هههههههه على فكرة ناس كتير عندها الغلطة الفظيعة ديه وفاكرين ان المرض اسمه زهايمر و ان ال ديه للتعريف غلطة فظيعة بس مش تطلع من طالب طب :11azy:
طيب اشمعنا حرف ال ج 
مش قولتلنا هتبوسيكى من هنا ومن هنا ازاى ؟:yahoo:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا ياستى مش بخبيه بس هو اصلا صغير تحسديه اصحى الاقى حرف منه واقع هنا ولا هنا اعيش ازاى انا بقا :cry2: 
خليكى فى شقاوة طويل و 5 حروف ضد الحسد:dance: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*عسول رورو  اصلا ... انا بينى و بين اسم شقاوة قصة حب لا تنتهى .. و بيقولولى اسم على  مسمى مش فاهمة ليه مع انى ولا بيطلعلى نفس ولا حس 
لا واضح خالص انك مش بيطلعلك نفس 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> والنعمة يا اوختى مش اعرف ​





Angel.Eyes قال:


> بقا كده يارورو ؟ ده انا قولت انتى الوحيدة اللى هتقوليلى سبب الحالة اللى عندى ديه اللى بتخلينى مش بحب مايلى :wub:



*الحلو فى الموضوع انك اما سألتى هى ردت ممانعتش مثلا ولا قالت السؤال مش ليا ولا طلبت مساعدة الجمهور جاوبت ببراءة *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا يابنتى ده كان فعلا الزهايمر وكان مرحلة متأخرة منه كمان المراحل المتأخرة بتعمل كده واكتر انا شوفتها كتير لانى كنت فى فترات الدراسة كنت بشتغل مع كبار السن
> 
> هههههههه على فكرة ناس كتير عندها الغلطة الفظيعة ديه وفاكرين ان المرض اسمه زهايمر و ان ال ديه للتعريف غلطة فظيعة بس مش تطلع من طالب طب :11azy:
> طيب اشمعنا حرف ال ج
> مش قولتلنا هتبوسيكى من هنا ومن هنا ازاى ؟:yahoo:



*لا دى اسرار شخصية بينى و بين نفسى عيب اقولها على الهوا كدة ... و بعدين انا متعودة ابوسينى و احضنينى و كل الحاجات اللى اخرها ينى دى .. انا اولى بيا من الغريب :smil12: 
اغلى الناس فى حياتى اساميهم بحرف ج *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا دى اسرار شخصية بينى و بين نفسى عيب اقولها على الهوا كدة ... و بعدين انا متعودة ابوسينى و احضنينى و كل الحاجات اللى اخرها ينى دى .. انا اولى بيا من الغريب :smil12:
> اغلى الناس فى حياتى اساميهم بحرف ج *



تيب ما تقوليلنا بوستيكى ازاى ؟

وبعدين انتى مش عارفه ان ده يعتبر فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام؟

مين هما بقا اغلى الناس دول؟:smil12:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*طيب يا انجل اسمك ايه؟ اوعى تقولي من اسرار العسكريه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تيب ما تقوليلنا بوستيكى ازاى ؟
> 
> وبعدين انتى مش عارفه ان ده يعتبر فعل فاضح فى الطريق العام؟
> 
> مين هما بقا اغلى الناس دول؟:smil12:



*عيب متكسفينيش اوماااااااال  الله :wub: 

ليه محسسانى انى قاعدة على باب مصلحة السجون ولا بكلمك من الطريق الزراعى ... انا قاعدة فى بيتنا كافية شيرى خرى اهو 

هههههههه كلك نظر :dance:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عيب متكسفينيش اوماااااااال  الله :wub:
> 
> ليه محسسانى انى قاعدة على باب مصلحة السجون ولا بكلمك من الطريق الزراعى ... انا قاعدة فى بيتنا كافية شيرى خرى اهو
> 
> هههههههه كلك نظر :dance:*



هههههه مصلحة السجون ؟ 

لا ياستى انا مبقاش فيا نظر هو اللى يدخل الكليات بتاعتنا ديه يخرج عنده نظر ؟ ده بيتخرج فاقد كل الحواس :yahoo:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بنات انا تعلمت وصلات ردح مصريه من شربات لوز كنت بتفرج عليه خلصته من كم يوم.. عجبتني دي جتكو داهيه في تقل قدمك ههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

انا جيت يا بناويت ما تشوفولنا موضوع نرغى فيه بقا علشان كدا انا هنام منكم ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه مصلحة السجون ؟
> 
> لا ياستى انا مبقاش فيا نظر هو اللى يدخل الكليات بتاعتنا ديه يخرج عنده نظر ؟ ده بيتخرج فاقد كل الحواس :yahoo:



*هههههههههههههههه فكرتينى بفؤاد المهندس و احسس و اعتذر ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

عالم ربنا اللى يسمعك يقول علينا بقايا بشر مع اننا بنات زى الفل و بكامل قوانا البدنية و العقلية احم :t13:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*يابنت يا انجل مش سالتك اسمك ايه؟ الله محدش منكم ناوي ينطق يقول لي؟ 
على كده اشمعنى انا سداح كده؟ حطلب من بكره يغيروه وابقى قابلوني لو قلت لوحده منكو عليه ه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بنات انا تعلمت وصلات ردح مصريه من شربات لوز كنت بتفرج عليه خلصته من كم يوم.. عجبتني دي جتكو داهيه في تقل قدمك ههههه*


تقصدى تقل دمك ههههه صح ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بنات انا تعلمت وصلات ردح مصريه من شربات لوز كنت بتفرج عليه خلصته من كم يوم.. عجبتني دي جتكو داهيه في تقل قدمك ههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يوم ماتتعلمى تتعلمى الردح ههههههههههههه و بعدين جتك داهية فى تقل دمك دى مش ردح دى مشاكسة بس .. فاهمة الردح غلط انتى :smil12:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا جيت يا بناويت ما تشوفولنا موضوع نرغى فيه بقا علشان كدا انا هنام منكم ​



*انا بفكر جديًا انى اقلبكو و اقوم انام افيدلى ورايا يوم طويل *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *يابنت يا انجل مش سالتك اسمك ايه؟ الله محدش منكم ناوي ينطق يقول لي؟
> على كده اشمعنى انا سداح كده؟ حطلب من بكره يغيروه وابقى قابلوني لو قلت لوحده منكو عليه ه*



*اياكى يا هيوف تقوليلنا ان اسمك هيفاء  :smil12: ادينى حذرتك و عملت اللى عليا انتى اللى مبتسمعيش الكلام *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه فكرتينى بفؤاد المهندس و احسس و اعتذر ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عالم ربنا اللى يسمعك يقول علينا بقايا بشر مع اننا بنات زى الفل و بكامل قوانا البدنية و العقلية احم :t13:*



ههههههه انتى متأكدة اننا زى الفل ؟ ده حتى اللى يقرا الموضوع هنا ( بتاع هنا وهناك وبوسيكى وسلميلى عليكى ) هيتأاااااااااااااااااكد اننا زى الفل وعدانا العيب الحقيقة :yahoo:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه انتى متأكدة اننا زى الفل ؟ ده حتى اللى يقرا الموضوع هنا ( بتاع هنا وهناك وبوسيكى وسلميلى عليكى ) هيتأاااااااااااااااااكد اننا زى الفل وعدانا العيب الحقيقة :yahoo:



*مش اما يبقى يفتكر اسمه بعد الكلمتين دول عشان يفتكرنا ربنا يستر و ميدعيش علينا بس احسن فعلا مش ناقصة :kap:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصبحي على الخير شقاوه روحي ارتاحي وخودي ال شاير بتاعك دي شربات بتقول شاير بدل شاور*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش اما يبقى يفتكر اسمه بعد الكلمتين دول عشان يفتكرنا ربنا يستر و ميدعيش علينا بس احسن فعلا مش ناقصة :kap:*



طيب انتى هنا ولا هناك ؟ وانا ابقا موقعى فين فى الكرة المنتداوية ؟ هنا انا ولا فى بيتنا ؟ :spor2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب انتى هنا ولا هناك ؟ وانا ابقا موقعى فين فى الكرة المنتداوية ؟ هنا انا ولا فى بيتنا ؟ :spor2:


بصى يا انجيل انتى فى نص الملعب يوووووه قصدى فى نص المنتدى هههههههههه حرام عليكى يا شقاوة خليتى البنت مش عارفة هى فين ولاجاية منين ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصى يا انجيل انتى فى نص الملعب يوووووه قصدى فى نص المنتدى هههههههههه حرام عليكى يا شقاوة خليتى البنت مش عارفة هى فين ولاجاية منين ​




طيب انا عايزة اروح دلوقتى , اروح ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :a82:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *تصبحي على الخير شقاوه روحي ارتاحي وخودي ال شاير بتاعك دي شربات بتقول شاير بدل شاور*



*و انتى من اهله يا دوك 
امانة عليكى اتعلمى حاجة احلى من شربات لوز اللى هتخرب صورة الثقافة المصرية اكتر ماهى خربانة :smil12:
هابى دريمز *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب انتى هنا ولا هناك ؟ وانا ابقا موقعى فين فى الكرة المنتداوية ؟ هنا انا ولا فى بيتنا ؟ :spor2:



*انا كنت هناك كدة بس هروح فى هناك التانى .. انتى ركزى كدة و صفى نيتك و استغفرى ربك و باذن واحد احد هتعرفى ايه موقعك من الحياة كلها لو معرفتيش اغسلى وشك 3 مرات و اشربى شوية مية و غمضى عنيكى و اشوفك كمان اسبوع هتبقى زى الفل:banned:

يلا جوود نايت يا قمر *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب انا عايزة اروح دلوقتى , اروح ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :a82:


اركبى اتوبيس اللى بيروح هناك هيوديكى على طول ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب انا عايزة اروح دلوقتى , اروح ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :a82:



*اتوبيس كام بيروح فين ههههههههههههه

حاسة حد لعب فى دماغك مش عارفة مين الشرير دة يلا الله يباركله اكيد نيته كانت حلوة :t13:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شقاوة نيتى ديه انا اصفيها ازاى فيه مصفاه اصفى بيها ؟ طيب ما تاخدينى معاكى فى هناك التانى ده فيه اكل ؟ 
good night ya moon :t33::t33:

رورو ما انا مش عارفه فين الاتوبيس ده ؟ ما تاخدينى يابنتى بدل ما اتوه من ماما وبابا :wub:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*شربات عسل والله انا بحب اتعلم الردح عشان اردح وقت لزوم ههههه اعمل ايه بالهم اللي اسمه رقم مجهول دي شربات والتانيه احبوش يفرفشونا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

طب روحى اسالى عليه هو بيطلع من هناك ده الموقف بتاعه​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اتوبيس كام بيروح فين ههههههههههههه
> 
> حاسة حد لعب فى دماغك مش عارفة مين الشرير دة يلا الله يباركله اكيد نيته كانت حلوة :t13:
> *



انا محدش يقدر يلعب فى دماغى :t32: انا المديييييييييييير 
طراخ :vava:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*نمتن ؟ نوم العوافي اذن*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:*بنات ابقو طمنونى على قواكم العقلية بعد اللى عملتوه فى نفسكم امبارح *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شقاوة انت  طمنينا على قواكى العقلية انتى هنا ولا هناك ؟ ولا لسه مش جيتى  ؟ ولا لسه مش صحيتى ؟ بوستيكى ولا لا ؟:new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*مفرقتش عن امبارح كتير صدقينى*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب غيرى الصنف :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ماقولنا دة ربانى 

اما تكبرى هتبقى تعرفيه :smil15:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب ما انا كبرت اهو من امبارح للنهارده :new8:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*لالا لسة شوية *


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

**مثآء آلتهييث يآ بنآنيت :new8:*

وآصلة معآكم هى وصوتكم طآلع لآخر آلمنتدى .. هو فى أيه *إعترفوآ *:new6:
 *


.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ازيك ياسيكرت شقاوة من امبارح دماغها هربانه منها ومسافرة خالص بنحاول نرجعهلها مش عارفين نلاقيها 
عندك فكرة فين دماغها ؟:new6::new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ازيك ياسيكرت شقاوة من امبارح دماغها هربانه منها ومسافرة خالص بنحاول نرجعهلها مش عارفين نلاقيها
> عندك فكرة فين دماغها ؟:new6::new6:



*تمآم يآ قطتى وإنتِ ^_^*


دمآغ شقآوة ..*؟*

أكيد رآحت مع دمآغى يقضوآ آلويك إند فى أى حته
*ألآ مش ويكـ إند آلدمآميغ يوم آلأتنين بردو *:new6:


*
.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

لا ياسيكرت ان الويك اند بتاع الدماغ عندى كل يوم دلوقتى مش يوم معين :new6: يعنى انا دماغى مسافرة على طول ده الطبيعى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ماهو اخرة قركم دى مش ظريفة 

لسة ورايا امتحان الاسبوع الجاى .. مش عايزة قر على الفاضى 

بس صدقينى انا دماغى معايا .. هى اللى مش راضية تقتنع !*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ازيكم يا بنانيت لسة مهيسين من امبارح هههههه الظاهر الصنف ده مفعوله طويل ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*مساء الورد يا رورو


على فكرة الاتنين دة اجازة الحلاقين مش ويك اند الدماغ خالص :59:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شقاوة حاولى تقنعى دماغك انها معاكى 
ده امتحان written or oral 

لو oral والدماغ مسافرة يبقا حلو اووووووووى :new8:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 لآ يآ آنجل* آلمسآوآهـ فى آلأنتخة عدل (
 *

مسآئكـ ثكر يآ رورو ^_^
*كيفكـ ..؟*


*مهو يآ شقآوة علشآن كدهـ بقى أجآزة آلدمآغ
بطول آلأسبوع بيحلقولهآ ..* دهـ يوم هروبهآ آلوحيد *:new6:*


.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> لآ يآ آنجل* آلمسآوآهـ فى آلأنتخة عدل (
> *
> ...


ازيك يا سيكرت يلا انضمى لمجموعة التهييس المتحده :new6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*clinical &oral 

لا ما انا هتدلع جامد فى الامتحان دة انا عارفة  *


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ازيك ؟ ايه اخبار دماغك لقيتيها ولا لسه ؟:new6:

شقاوة هيدلعووووووووووووووكى ياشابة :mus13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو ازيك ؟ ايه اخبار دماغك لقيتيها ولا لسه ؟:new6:
> 
> شقاوة هيدلعووووووووووووووكى ياشابة :mus13:


كويسة يا انجيل انتى ازيك 
انا مش ليقياها خالص انا مش عارفنى انا تهت منى انا مش انا 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كويسة يا انجيل انتى ازيك
> انا مش ليقياها خالص انا مش عارفنى انا تهت منى انا مش انا
> ههههههههههههه​




طيب دورى كويس يمكن وقعت منك كده ولا كده :new6::new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *دآ أنآ من آلرآئدآت فى آلتهييس أصلاً يآ رورو ههههـ

أهو آنجل قلبت ريآ وسكينة 
مآكنش يومكـ يآ شآبة .. قصدى يآ شقآوة :new6:*
**


.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*هههههههه من جهة الدلع فانا بتدلع
بعون الله انا الطالبة الوحيدة اللى دخلت للدكتور غنالها هههههههههههههه 

ذكرياتى مع الشفوى عسل .. عشان كدة عارفة انى هبدع *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

:new6:





Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *دآ أنآ من آلرآئدآت فى آلتهييس أصلاً يآ رورو ههههـ
> 
> ...


:new6:ده احنا هنريحووووووووووووكى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههه من جهة الدلع فانا بتدلع
> بعون الله انا الطالبة الوحيدة اللى دخلت للدكتور غنالها هههههههههههههه
> 
> ذكرياتى مع الشفوى عسل .. عشان كدة عارفة انى هبدع *


ربنا مع الدكاترة ههههههه قصدى معاكى وتدلعى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *دآ أنآ من آلرآئدآت فى آلتهييس أصلاً يآ رورو ههههـ
> 
> ...




*شوفتى مين اللى بيهيس بقا ؟؟ انا غلبانة اهو .. و هما على الحال الغريب دة من امبارح و انا اقولهم بس يا بنات مش كدة يا بنات .. كخ كدة مش بيسمعو الكلام و يقولو كلام غريب غريب و انا غلبانة و قاعدة وحدى :new8:   *




رورو ايهاب قال:


> ربنا مع الدكاترة ههههههه قصدى معاكى وتدلعى ​



*هههههههههههههههههههه ايه بس 
اانا مالى بامانة هو اللى غنى !! و التانى فتحلى امتحان لغة عربية و ساب الطب و قعدنا نتكلم فى الاعراب و النحو :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههه الدكتور غنالك ياشقاوة ؟ وياترى غنى ايه ؟ :new8:

متفكرنيش بأخر امتحان شفوى امتحنته قبل ما اخد الترخيص على طول خرجت منه بعيط عياط واتصل بماما واعيط واعيط وانا اعيط 
بهدلت الدنيا كانو اتنين بيمتحنونى ومتعرفيش دخلت جوه نسيت اسمى :new6:
انا مش عارفه ازاى لغاية دلوقتى انا نجحت فيه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه الدكتور غنالك ياشقاوة ؟ وياترى غنى ايه ؟ :new8:
> 
> متفكرنيش بأخر امتحان شفوى امتحنته قبل ما اخد الترخيص على طول خرجت منه بعيط عياط واتصل بماما واعيط واعيط وانا اعيط
> بهدلت الدنيا كانو اتنين بيمتحنونى ومتعرفيش دخلت جوه نسيت اسمى :new6:
> انا مش عارفه ازاى لغاية دلوقتى انا نجحت فيه ؟


*
قدام الناس كدة .. متكسفينيش امال :new6: 

طب بشرى خير و انا داخلة على امتحان ... انا بقول متكلمنيش الاسبوع دة و نخلينا حلوين احسن :bud:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> قدام الناس كدة .. متكسفينيش امال :new6:
> 
> طب بشرى خير و انا داخلة على امتحان ... انا بقول متكلمنيش الاسبوع دة و نخلينا حلوين احسن :bud:*



ايه غنالك والشعر الحرير على الخدود يهفهف ويرجع يطيييييييييييييير :new6::new6:

يابنتى ما انا بقول نجحت مش مهم عملت ايه المهم نجحت وخلاص


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
**
*​ معلشى يآ شقآوة أنآ يآ حبيبى حآسة بيكـِ
*مآ هو هم خلصوآ وأرتآحو إحنآ بس إللى بنقآسى *
حرآم عليكم يآ ريآ وسكينة
قصدى آنجل ورورو :new6:



*تهدية نفوس على خفيف :new8:*


* 
.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> **
> *​ معلشى يآ شقآوة أنآ يآ حبيبى حآسة بيكـِ
> *مآ هو هم خلصوآ وأرتآحو إحنآ بس إللى بنقآسى *
> ...


انا ساكتة خالص اهو ده انا غلباااااااااااان ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

معلشى يا شقاوة يا حبيبتى اعملى ما بدالك محدش يقدر يمنعك 
وبعدين  بس بقا يا بنات سيبوها دى واحدة داخلة على امتحانات الله 
 وبعدين كلكم عليااااا ولا اييييييييييييييييييه 
على راى محمد صبحى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

سيكرت هو انا عملت حاجة ؟:new8:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه غنالك والشعر الحرير على الخدود يهفهف ويرجع يطيييييييييييييير :new6::new6:
> 
> يابنتى ما انا بقول نجحت مش مهم عملت ايه المهم نجحت وخلاص



*ههههههههه مش للدرجة دى ... ياستى انا كنت بحلم بالتقدير و الحلم راح ... ارجوكى متضيعيش باقى احلامى :act19:*



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> **
> *​ معلشى يآ شقآوة أنآ يآ حبيبى حآسة بيكـِ
> *مآ هو هم خلصوآ وأرتآحو إحنآ بس إللى بنقآسى *
> ...



*ايوة الظلمة شوفتى بيعملو فيا ايه ؟؟؟ بيعذبوووووووونى و انا غلبانة مبنطقش :shutup22:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> معلشى يا شقاوة يا حبيبتى اعملى ما بدالك محدش يقدر يمنعك
> وبعدين  بس بقا يا بنات سيبوها دى واحدة داخلة على امتحانات الله
> وبعدين كلكم عليااااا ولا اييييييييييييييييييه
> على راى محمد صبحى ​



*ايوة ايوة قوليلهم انى مسكينة و يرحمونى و الكلام الحلو دة ... ظريف احساس المظلومة :new6:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا ساكتة خالص اهو ده انا غلباااااااااااان ​





Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت هو انا عملت حاجة ؟:new8:


*أعمل أيه تيب قدآم آلرقة دى *:new6:


لآ يآ حبآيبى إنتم قمورآت عثولآت :new8:
*

.،*​ 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى ياسيكرت انا ارق من ريا وسكينة :36_22_25::36_22_25: هرام عليكى


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*بآلمنآسبة بدل مآ إحنآ فآضيين عندى موضوع 


إيه رأيكم فى آلأشآعة آلمغرضة 
آللى بتقول إن آلدكآترة وآلمعيدين وأحيآناً هيئة آلتدريس كلهآ 
*بيتهآونوآ دآيماً مع آلبنآت بعكس آلشبآب *..*؟*

فى أعمآل آلسنة أو آلشفوى .. آلمشآريع ... إلخ
*وهل إتعرضتوآ لموقف زى دهـ *..*؟*
* 

.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *أعمل أيه تيب قدآم آلرقة دى *:new6:
> 
> 
> لآ يآ حبآيبى إنتم قمورآت عثولآت :new8:
> ...


مغسى مغسى لا كدا بقا انا هتكسف هههههههه:new8:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *بآلمنآسبة بدل مآ إحنآ فآضيين عندى موضوع
> 
> ...



*بالعكس تمامًا ... كنت بمتحن انا و واحد زميلى شفوى مع 2 دكاترة واحد راجل و واحدة ست .. دخلنا للراجل الاول كان بيسألنى فى عنوان الشابتر و يبص لزميلى يسأله فى حاجات من أيام ثانوية عامة :new6: 
بس قومنا نروح للدكتورة .. غسلتنى و تبص لزميلى و تبتسم و تسأله اى سؤال تافه و تبصلى تغسلنى تانى و هكذا 


طلعت انا و هو واقعين من الضحك :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بالعكس تمامًا ... كنت بمتحن انا و واحد زميلى شفوى مع 2 دكاترة واحد راجل و واحدة ست .. دخلنا للراجل الاول كان بيسألنى فى عنوان الشابتر و يبص لزميلى يسأله فى حاجات من أيام ثانوية عامة :new6:
> بس قومنا نروح للدكتورة .. غسلتنى و تبص لزميلى و تبتسم و تسأله اى سؤال تافه و تبصلى تغسلنى تانى و هكذا
> 
> 
> طلعت انا و هو واقعين من الضحك :new6::new6::new6:*



ههههههههههـ
لآ دآ حظكم وقع فى* إتنين بيمروآ بمرحلة آليأس* :new6:



بس بينى وبينكـ دآ بيحصل عندنآ حقيقى :d
خصوصاً فى قسم عمآرة 
معروفين على مستوى آلكلية إننآ آلدلوعآت آلرآيقين بتوع آلفن وآلألش :fun_lol:

فبجد بحس بتمييز كتير فى صفنآ
*بس مآ بآليد حيلة هنعترض مثلاً *:new6:


*

.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ميرسى ياسيكرت انا ارق من ريا وسكينة :36_22_25::36_22_25: هرام عليكى





رورو ايهاب قال:


> مغسى مغسى لا كدا بقا انا هتكسف هههههههه:new8:​


أيه يآ بنآت إنتم مش مصدقين 

عليآ آلطلآق دى آلحقيقة :new8:


*


.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أيه يآ بنآت إنتم مش مصدقين
> 
> عليآ آلطلآق دى آلحقيقة :new8:
> 
> ...


خلاص طالما حلفتى بالطلاق تبقى صادقة :new6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أيه يآ بنآت إنتم مش مصدقين
> 
> عليآ آلطلآق دى آلحقيقة :new8:
> 
> ...



*اللى بيكدب بيروح مارينا :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الله بيكدب بيروح مارينا :new6::new6::new6:*



قصدك ايه ياشقاوة ؟ :act19:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> قصدك ايه ياشقاوة ؟ :act19:



*بلاش انت يا حج سعيد و النبى دلوقتى .. احسن الصراحة واخدة حقها معايا :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اللى بيكدب بيروح مارينا :new6::new6::new6:*


وبيروح الملاهى كمان ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بلاش انت يا حج سعيد و النبى دلوقتى .. احسن الصراحة واخدة حقها معايا :new6:*




هههههههههه لا قولى براحتك ياست ثقاوة احنا اسلحتنا موجودة يعنى :bud:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه لا قولى براحتك ياست ثقاوة احنا اسلحتنا موجودة يعنى :bud:



*بلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش خليكى فاكرة انى قولتلك بلاش :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههه لا قولى ياست ثقاوة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا الطيب احسن
و ركزى اسمى فيه سنتين فى اول حرف بيقعو منك دايما :new6:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*أحلى حآجة إنى متظبطة وهتفسح :new6:
 *


.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ليه ياستى انا طيبة صدقينى مش بعمل حاجة خالث 
ههههههه لا ده بقا من الرقة يعنى مش عارفه انطق ال ش :new6::new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههههه سيكرت كل يغنى على ليلاه 

يااااااة رقة ؟؟ و انا اللى بحسبه عوامل التعرية وقعت كام سنة من سنانك اللولى :smil15:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههه سنانى وقعو ؟ 
طيب ما بلاش نتكلم عن الطقم اللى انت مركباه :new6: بلاش فضايح ياثقاوة :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههههه سنانى وقعو ؟
> طيب ما بلاش نتكلم عن الطقم اللى انت مركباه :new6: بلاش فضايح ياثقاوة :new6:



*لا ياماما لا ... انا سنانى فُلة و بشهادة الشهود هههههه انتى المشكوك فى امرك :smil15:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا ياماما لا ... انا سنانى فُلة و بشهادة الشهود هههههه انتى المشكوك فى امرك :smil15:*



 هههههههه شهود زور يابنتى بيضحكو عليكى 
وبعدين انا اللى اقول اذا كانت طقم ولا حقيقة مش هما :new6::new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*هههههههههههـ
آلموضوع وصل لطقم آلسنآن ..؟
طيب مفيش حد مركب بآروكة :new6:

خلونآ نسترزق ونتفرج 
:fun_lol:

* 
.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه شهود زور يابنتى بيضحكو عليكى
> وبعدين انا اللى اقول اذا كانت طقم ولا حقيقة مش هما :new6::new6:



*تؤ تؤ تؤ خالص الا دول .. 

و بعدين بعد اخر امتحان شفوى و ناجحة ببركة دعا الوالدين يبقى انا اللى اقول و كفاية تسييح على كدة :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *هههههههههههـ
> آلموضوع وصل لطقم آلسنآن ..؟
> ...



*ماتصدقى تزيطى انتى :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *هههههههههههـ
> آلموضوع وصل لطقم آلسنآن ..؟
> ...



هههههههه سيكرت عايزين نجيب مارى منيب هنا وتعمل زى ماعملت فى الفيلم شعرك ده وتشد 
طيب اكسرليلى البندقة ديه ياحبيبتى :new6::new6:

يلا يابنات كلكو طلعو اطقم السنان والباروكات والسيلكون يطلع بسرعة :new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه سيكرت عايزين نجيب مارى منيب هنا وتعمل زى ماعملت فى الفيلم شعرك ده وتشد
> طيب اكسرليلى البندقة ديه ياحبيبتى :new6::new6:
> 
> يلا يابنات كلكو طلعو اطقم السنان والباروكات والسيلكون يطلع بسرعة :new6::new6:


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ تؤ تؤ خالص الا دول ..
> 
> و بعدين بعد اخر امتحان شفوى و ناجحة ببركة دعا الوالدين يبقى انا اللى اقول و كفاية تسييح على كدة :new6:*




يابنتى هما دايما كده العباقرة والشاطرين بيبقو مش راضيين عن ادائهم ومستواهم لانهم عايزين الاعلى والافضل :new6::new6:
فأنا اكيد جاوبت  حلو ساعتها بس طبعا نظرا لعبقريتى الشديدة مش كنت راضية عن نفسى والا مش كنت نجحت دول مش بيرحمو خالث هنا


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​



طلعى الطقم يارورو :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*هههههههههههـ
طيب بذمتكم لو حموآت آليومين دول عملوآ آلـ check up دهـ .. يبقوآ غلطآنين ..؟؟


آلجميل فى آلموضوع إن هيفآء وهبى وأليسآ يعنى آلجهآبزة هيسقطوآ :new6::new6:
 *


.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يابنتى هما دايما كده العباقرة والشاطرين بيبقو مش راضيين عن ادائهم ومستواهم لانهم عايزين الاعلى والافضل :new6::new6:
> فأنا اكيد جاوبت  حلو ساعتها بس طبعا نظرا لعبقريتى الشديدة مش كنت راضية عن نفسى والا مش كنت نجحت دول مش بيرحمو خالث هنا



*اوبااااااااا بتنكرى فضل طنط انها بتصليلك و ان لولاها مكنتيش وصلتى ؟؟ ياللعار مكنش العشم يا خسارة تعبها معاكى يا ناكرة الجميل 


بعد ايه بقا ما احنا دافنينه سوا :smil15:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *هههههههههههـ
> طيب بذمتكم لو حموآت آليومين دول عملوآ آلـ check up دهـ .. يبقوآ غلطآنين ..؟؟
> ...



هههههههههه تخيلت الموقف 
ديه هتطلع من كل واحدة فيهم 5 كيلو سيلكون على الاقل 
احتمال مش يتبقى منهم غير هيكل عظمى هو بس الحقيقى او يمكن يكون تركيب كمان :new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *هههههههههههـ
> طيب بذمتكم لو حموآت آليومين دول عملوآ آلـ check up دهـ .. يبقوآ غلطآنين ..؟؟
> ...


ساعتها يا سيكرت احنا اللى هنكسب معندناش حاجة صناعى كله طبيعى وعلى راى المثل 
البلدى يوكل ههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اوبااااااااا بتنكرى فضل طنط انها بتصليلك و ان لولاها مكنتيش وصلتى ؟؟ ياللعار مكنش العشم يا خسارة تعبها معاكى يا ناكرة الجميل
> 
> 
> بعد ايه بقا ما احنا دافنينه سوا :smil15:*



هههههههه صلاة ماما مش كانت هتنفع من غير مذاكرتى وذكائى ياشقاوة ولا عايزة ربنا ينجحنى من غير ما اعمل اللى عليا 
عيب عليكى :new6::new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *هههههههههههـ
> طيب بذمتكم لو حموآت آليومين دول عملوآ آلـ check up دهـ .. يبقوآ غلطآنين ..؟؟
> ...



*فكرتونى بواحدة اعرفها جالها عريس خلال شهرين كانت صلحت سنانها و خست اكتر من 10 كيلو و عالجت الحبوب و عالجت شعرها و لعبت رياضة و غيرت استايل اللبس و فتحت بشرتها :new6::new6: 

هو كله كان طبيعى بس معدل :59:


مش اى حد دلوقتى بينفخ و يشفط و كدة فى المستويات المتوسطة لكن كل ما المستوى بيعلى كل ماتشوفى العجب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طلعى الطقم يارورو :new6:


لو جت على الطقم بس يبقى كويس هههههههههههه 
لا نحمد ربونا اننا لسة طبيعى هههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه صلاة ماما مش كانت هتنفع من غير مذاكرتى وذكائى ياشقاوة ولا عايزة ربنا ينجحنى من غير ما اعمل اللى عليا
> عيب عليكى :new6::new6:



*يعنى انتى شايفة دة حقك ؟؟؟ امال فين مهما فعلنا فلنقل اننا عبيد بطالون ؟؟؟ 

يعنى ناكرة الجميل لطتط و مهرطقة و مش ماشية بكلام الانجيل بس يا نونو عشان انتى كدة حالتك بقت صعبة :new6::new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لو جت على الطقم بس يبقى كويس هههههههههههه
> لا نحمد ربونا اننا لسة طبيعى هههههههه​



اللى بيكدب بيروح فييييييييين ؟ :new6:

شكلى هوقف حالكم وحالى انهارده :new6::new6:
كلكو هتبورو بسببى :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى انتى شايفة دة حقك ؟؟؟ امال فين مهما فعلنا فلنقل اننا عبيد بطالون ؟؟؟
> 
> يعنى ناكرة الجميل لطتط و مهرطقة و مش ماشية بكلام الانجيل بس يا نونو عشان انتى كدة حالتك بقت صعبة :new6::new6:*



هههههههههه مهرطقة؟ ده انتى اللى هرطقتى خالص ياشقاوة 
نسيتى يابنتى ان الفاعل مستحق اجرته ؟
ولا نسيتى ان اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى 
بس بقا عيب عليكى :smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اللى بيكدب بيروح فييييييييين ؟ :new6:
> اللى بيكدب بيروح الملاهى او مارينا اختارى انتى بقا ​ شكلى هوقف حالكم وحالى انهارده :new6::new6:
> ههههههههههه لا متقلقيش العرسان على افا مين يشيل ​ كلكو هتبورو بسببى :new6:


لا يا قمرات مفيش بنات بتبور كله بيتجوز ​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

تيب هاتى يارورو 2 كيلو عرسان من عندك :new6::new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه مهرطقة؟ ده انتى اللى هرطقتى خالص ياشقاوة
> نسيتى يابنتى ان الفاعل مستحق اجرته ؟
> ولا نسيتى ان اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى
> بس بقا عيب عليكى :smil15::smil15:



*لا انا منسيتش الفاعل بس هو فين الفاعل ؟؟ 
ايوة النجاح من ربنا مش بمجهودك .. إن لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البنائون ... و كلتى الاية اننا عبيد بطالون ؟؟ 

مهرطقة و بتفسرى على مزاجك و مبتعترفيش بجميل طنط ... اخس على البنات اخس فعلا :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تيب هاتى يارورو 2 كيلو عرسان من عندك :new6::new6:


عليا بخمسة كيلو ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه تخيلت الموقف
> ديه هتطلع من كل واحدة فيهم 5 كيلو سيلكون على الاقل
> احتمال مش يتبقى منهم غير هيكل عظمى هو بس الحقيقى او يمكن يكون تركيب كمان :new6::new6:


ههههههههههـ
بلآش نبقى حقوديين يآ آنجل 
فلنعترف إن آلحمآهـ هتسترزق بلينسز على بآروكة وشوية كمآليآت مآكنتش تحلم بيهم :new6:
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ساعتها يا سيكرت احنا اللى هنكسب معندناش حاجة صناعى كله طبيعى وعلى راى المثل
> البلدى يوكل ههههههههههه​


ههههههههـ
آهـ وآلنعمة إحنآ محدش مقدر قيمتنآ فى آلبلد دى :new8:
​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فكرتونى بواحدة اعرفها جالها عريس خلال شهرين كانت صلحت سنانها و خست اكتر من 10 كيلو و عالجت الحبوب و عالجت شعرها و لعبت رياضة و غيرت استايل اللبس و فتحت بشرتها :new6::new6:
> 
> هو كله كان طبيعى بس معدل :59:
> 
> ...


هههههههـ معلشى سؤآل بسيط
بآلنسبة للعريس مآتلخبطش بعد عملية إعآدة آلتصنيع دى :new6:


*


.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا كان مسافر مشافهاش غير بعد التعديل ربنا رحمه من البلوى اللى كنا مبليين بيها :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا انا منسيتش الفاعل بس هو فين الفاعل ؟؟
> ايوة النجاح من ربنا مش بمجهودك .. إن لم يبنى الرب البيت فباطل يتعب البنائون ... و كلتى الاية اننا عبيد بطالون ؟؟
> 
> مهرطقة و بتفسرى على مزاجك و مبتعترفيش بجميل طنط ... اخس على البنات اخس فعلا :new6:*



يابنتى كفاية كده هرطقة عيب 
الفاعل مستحق اجرته مين هو الفاعل هيكون مين ؟ ربنا ؟ يعنى ربنا هو اللى مستحق اجرته ؟ يانهار اسووووووووووووووود وهياخد اجرته من مين تؤتؤتؤتؤ ايه الهرطقة ديه عيب 
ربنا هو اللى بيدى الاجرة ( النجاح ) يابنتى مش بياخد من حد عيب كده:new6:

انتى اللى مش بتعرفى تقرى باقى الاية اله السماء يعطينا النجاح واحنا قاعدين ساكتين , انت قريتها كده صح ؟ عيب عليكى اما تبقى مهرطقة ومتواكلة كمان ومش عايزة تعملى اللى عليكى تؤتؤتؤ 
اقرى كويس اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نعمل ايه نقوم ونبنى 
لو مش قومنا وبنينا هنشوف النجاح فين وازاى 
عيب اوى الهرطقة ديه عودى الى صوابك :new6::new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*يعنى ناكرة الجميل و مهرطقة و كمان بتأولى كلامى ؟؟؟؟ واحسرتاه !!

انا مقولتش اللى بتقوليه انتى اللى بتقولى .. بتحرفى فى الكتاب المقدس و بتغالطى تفاسير الاباء و بتختارى بمزاجك الايات ... اخص 

بس بس بس 
مكنتش اعرف انك كدة انا اتصدمت صدمة عمرى فيكى :bomb:

ورقتك هتوصلك و من غير ورقة كمان لمى شنظة هدومك و برا بيتى :boxing:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى ناكرة الجميل و مهرطقة و كمان بتأولى كلامى ؟؟؟؟ واحسرتاه !!
> 
> انا مقولتش اللى بتقوليه انتى اللى بتقولى .. بتحرفى فى الكتاب المقدس و بتغالطى تفاسير الاباء و بتختارى بمزاجك الايات ... اخص
> 
> ...



تؤتؤتؤ انا اللى اتصدمت فيكى لا بتعرفى تقرى الايات ولما بتقريها بتفهميها غلط وبتقرى نصها وتسيبى النص التانى على مزاجك 
وبتقولى ربنا هو الفاعل اللى هياخد اجرته 
ومش عايز تعملى اللى عليكى ومتواكلة وحالتك حالة 
يعنى مهرطقة وبتفهمى الايات غلط ومتواكلة كمان ؟
وعندك امتتحان الاسبوع الجاى ؟ عيب اوى :new6::new6:
يابنتى هو انا لسه هستناكى انا رميتلك هدومك فى الشارع خلاص :new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى ناكرة الجميل و مهرطقة و كمان بتأولى كلامى ؟؟؟؟ واحسرتاه !!
> 
> انا مقولتش اللى بتقوليه انتى اللى بتقولى .. بتحرفى فى الكتاب المقدس و بتغالطى تفاسير الاباء و بتختارى بمزاجك الايات ... اخص
> 
> ...


معلشى يا شقاوة متوصلش لكدا 
ان ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بتحاولى تصلحى ايه و ايه نظام الاسقاط دة تعملى المصيبة و ترميها عليا ؟؟

متحاوليش تنكرى

هدومى تترمى فى الشارع فى عينك ... الشقة من حق الزوجة أصلا .. انا حاضنة 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> معلشى يا شقاوة متوصلش لكدا
> ان ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق ​



*ايوة بس حلال حلال 

حتى الولاد يتربو فى بيئة صحية و هادية بدل مايطلعو يلاقونى بنشد فى شعر بعض
*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتحاولى تصلحى ايه و ايه نظام الاسقاط دة تعملى المصيبة و ترميها عليا ؟؟
> 
> متحاوليش تنكرى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه هى فين الزوجة ديه يابنتى ما طلعتى طقم سنان وباروكة 

حاضنة ؟ حاضنة مين يابت ؟ عيب عليكى مش قولتلك بلاش الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام ؟
ولازم تقولى الفضايح ديه فى العلن :new6::new6:
تؤتؤتؤ 
هدومك فى الشارع بردو روحى لميها هتتسرق :new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههههه هى فين الزوجة ديه يابنتى ما طلعتى طقم سنان وباروكة
> 
> حاضنة ؟ حاضنة مين يابت ؟ عيب عليكى مش قولتلك بلاش الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام ؟
> ولازم تقولى الفضايح ديه فى العلن :new6::new6:
> ...


لا بجد قلبك حونين يا انجيل بعد ما رميتى الهدوم فى الشارع خايفة تتسرق لابجد حونينة انجيل يا شقاوة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههههه هى فين الزوجة ديه يابنتى ما طلعتى طقم سنان وباروكة
> 
> حاضنة ؟ حاضنة مين يابت ؟ عيب عليكى مش قولتلك بلاش الفعل الفاضح فى الطريق العام ؟
> ولازم تقولى الفضايح ديه فى العلن :new6::new6:
> ...



*و بعدين فى الدماغ الشمال دى ... اهو نوياكى السودة دى اللى هتقفلنا المصطبة :new6:

اجرى لميها بدل ما اقطعلك هدومك بالمقص و ابعتهملك هناك فى طرد و انتى عارفة اللى بيروح هناك مبيرجعش و استنيتى الاتوبيس امبارح و ضحك عليكى انتى حرة بقا



عايزين نتكلم فى موضوع جد بقا اهدى عشان اعرف افتحه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*نتكلم جد 

اوقات كتير بيجيلنا اكتئاب غير مبرر ؟؟ او حالة اشتياق لحاجة مش عارفينها ؟؟ تفتكرو ممكن يكون ايه السبب 
و هل بنبقى عارفين السبب و بنحاول نخبيه عن روحنا ولا بجد مش عارفينه ؟؟


يلا سمعونى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نتكلم جد
> 
> اوقات كتير بيجيلنا اكتئاب غير مبرر ؟؟ او حالة اشتياق لحاجة مش عارفينها ؟؟ تفتكرو ممكن يكون ايه السبب
> و هل بنبقى عارفين السبب و بنحاول نخبيه عن روحنا ولا بجد مش عارفينه ؟؟
> ...


فعلا يا شقاوة الموضوع ده بيحصلى كتير بس للاسف مش ببقى عارفة السبب غير انى بكتئب ومش عارفة اطلع من المود ده وحاسة بسواد حواليا مش حاسة بطعم لاى حاجة فى الدنيا خالص ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فعلا يا شقاوة الموضوع ده بيحصلى كتير بس للاسف مش ببقى عارفة السبب غير انى بكتئب ومش عارفة اطلع من المود ده وحاسة بسواد حواليا مش حاسة بطعم لاى حاجة فى الدنيا خالص ​



*ما احنا عايزين نعرف ليه بنوصل للمرحلة دى ؟
و ازاى نطلع منها ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نتكلم جد
> 
> اوقات كتير بيجيلنا اكتئاب غير مبرر ؟؟ او حالة اشتياق لحاجة مش عارفينها ؟؟ تفتكرو ممكن يكون ايه السبب
> و هل بنبقى عارفين السبب و بنحاول نخبيه عن روحنا ولا بجد مش عارفينه ؟؟
> ...


*آلمعنى فى بطن آلشآعر يآ شقآوة *

أحيآناً بنكون فعلاً مش عآرفين
أو من ترآكمآت كتير مضغوطة وبيظهر أثرهآ على آلمدى آلبعيد
أو حتى عآرفين وبنتنآسى وبنعمل مش وآخدين بآلنآ

كبنآت بوجه خآص
تركيبنآ آلفسيولوجى بيأثر على حآلتنآ آلسيكولوجية
بيجلنآ فعلاً فترآت بنكتئب بتأثير هرمونآت وغيرهـ
وبوجه عآم
آلحيآة حآلياً فعلاً مضغوطة
أحيآناً بيكون عندنآ إستعدآد للإنبسآط وآلفرفشة
ويجى حد أو موقف أو خبر لطيف ظريف يشقلب مودنآ (


*
فمفيش سبب معين نقدر نشآور عليهـ ونقول هو دهـ*




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما احنا عايزين نعرف ليه بنوصل للمرحلة دى ؟
> و ازاى نطلع منها ؟*


ما هو انا زيك نفسى اعرف ليه بقا حد يقولنا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آلمعنى فى بطن آلشآعر يآ شقآوة *
> 
> أحيآناً بنكون فعلاً مش عآرفين
> أو من ترآكمآت كتير مضغوطة وبيظهر أثرهآ على آلمدى آلبعيد
> ...



*كلام صح
طيب ازاى نطلع من الموود دة ؟؟؟ ايه الطرق للتغلب عليه ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

انتوا عارفين يا بنات اوقات مودى الوحش بيتغير لما اقعد مع اصحابى ساعتها بنسى الهم لكن بعد ما بسيبهم بيرجع تانى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههه الرغى من افضل الوسايل على فكرة عشان تغيرى موودك الوحش ... عشان كدة اما تبطليه بتحسى انك زى ما انتى  *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههه الرغى من افضل الوسايل على فكرة عشان تغيرى موودك الوحش ... عشان كدة اما تبطليه بتحسى انك زى ما انتى  *


هههههههههه تفتكرى على كدا بقا مبطلش رغى خالص ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه تفتكرى على كدا بقا مبطلش رغى خالص ​



*هههههههههههههه عيب بقا هو فيه بنت بتبطل رغى :thnk0001:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

زى مآ قآلت رورو ممكن نقعد مع أصحآبنآ أو أى حد بنرتآحلهـ ونتكلم
ممكن ننزل نتمشى .. نسمع ميوزكـ .. نقرآ كتآب لطيف أو نشوف فيلم

*كل وآحد بيعمل آللى بيستمتع بيهـ*
عن نفسى بحآول أعمل آللى متعودة عليه وأنسى إنى مكتئبه
*وهى حآلة بتروح لوحدهآ زى مآ بتيجى *




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> زى مآ قآلت رورو ممكن نقعد مع أصحآبنآ أو أى حد بنرتآحلهـ ونتكلم
> ممكن ننزل نتمشى .. نسمع ميوزكـ .. نقرآ كتآب لطيف أو نشوف فيلم
> ...


صح كلامك يا سيكرت مهما عملنا فعلا هى بتروح لوحدها ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههه عيب بقا هو فيه بنت بتبطل رغى :thnk0001:*



هههههههههـ
*أنآ حآسة آلمصطبة دى شوهت صورتنآ آلحضآرية خآلص*

كوننآ رقيقآت نسمآت نتحط آلجرح يطيبآت
:new6:




*.،*

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههههـ
> *أنآ حآسة آلمصطبة دى شوهت صورتنآ آلحضآرية خآلص*
> 
> كوننآ رقيقآت نسمآت نتحط آلجرح يطيبآت
> ...


ما احنا لسة كدا برده يا حبيبتى لكن ممكن اللى يشوف كلامنا يقول بس دول مجانين  بس 
قصدك نتحط على الجرح يولعات ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> كوننآ رقيقآت نسمآت نتحط آلجرح يطيبآت
> ​


​ *الكدب دة ميتسكتش عليه ابدااااااااا :bud:

مساء الخير *:fun_lol:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *الكدب دة ميتسكتش عليه ابدااااااااا :bud:
> 
> مساء الخير *:fun_lol:​


مساء النور يا قمر عاملة ايه 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ما احنا لسة كدا برده يا حبيبتى لكن ممكن اللى يشوف كلامنا يقول بس دول مجانين  بس
> قصدك نتحط على الجرح يولعات ​





white.angel قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *الكدب دة ميتسكتش عليه ابدااااااااا :bud:
> 
> مساء الخير *:fun_lol:​


جوآسيس من جيش آلعدو ... بيستكـ عليهم :new6:




*مثآء آلثكر يآ فندمه :new8:*

 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مساء النور يا قمر عاملة ايه
> ​


*حلوه *
*طبعا وحشتكم ... :fun_lol:
افتحوا موضوع بقى عشان اظبطلكم الضغط قبل ما تناموا :smil15:*​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> جوآسيس من جيش آلعدو ... بيستكـ عليهم :new6:
> 
> *مثآء آلثكر يآ فندمه :new8:*
> 
> ​


*مثائك عثل يا افندمايه :love45:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *حلوه *
> *طبعا وحشتكم ... :fun_lol:
> افتحوا موضوع بقى عشان اظبطلكم الضغط قبل ما تناموا :smil15:*​


وحشتينا كتير فينك من زمان مش تبقى تيجى انا ببقى هناك 
لا الضغط بتاعى عالى لوحدوا ههههههههههه يلا 
افتحى موضوع بقا ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> افتحوا موضوع بقى عشان اظبطلكم الضغط قبل ما تناموا :smil15:*​


تيب وبآلنسبة للى ضغطه عآلى وبيتعآلج

عآيزة تموتينى وتورثى بدرى يآ وآيت :new6:



*إفتحى إنتِ طيب  *





*.،*​ ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*نو ... ايدى وجعانى ... فمش هعرف افكر*
*افتحوا انتوا .... D:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *نو ... ايدى وجعانى ... فمش هعرف افكر*
> *افتحوا انتوا .... D:*​


هو انا بقولك اضربى حد بقلك افتحى اى موضوع عاوزة ارغى شوية اصلى مصدعة :new6::new6:​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هو انا بقولك اضربى حد بقلك افتحى اى موضوع عاوزة ارغى شوية اصلى مصدعة :new6::new6:​


*لا مانا بفكر بأيدى ... *:smil15:
*عندك حق الرغى بيعالج الصداع ... شده الالم بتنسي الالم نفسه*
*نظريه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*طيب هفتح اهو *

*لو ليكِ صاحبه ... وصاحب ... وحسيتِ ان فى انجذاب بينهم ...*
*مش من الصح انك تقطعى علاقتك بصديقك دة ... عشان صحبتك متحسش 
بغيره على المدى البعيد ... وتضايق منك ... 
وخصوصاً ان صديقتك اهم بالنسبالك منه*

*صح كدة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

ميس فيلسوفة
مش وقت نظريآت نهآئى ههههـ


أفتحى يآ بنتى ربنآ يفتح عليكـِ
أنآ دمآغى فرآآغ ومفيش أمل تجيب أى أفكآر 
 



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا مانا بفكر بأيدى ... *:smil15:
> *عندك حق الرغى بيعالج الصداع ... شده الالم بتنسي الالم نفسه*
> *نظريه :fun_lol:*​


شفتى من غيرى مكنتوش هتعرفوا النظرية دى اى خدمة بقا عدوا الجمايل ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *طيب هفتح اهو *
> 
> *لو ليكِ صاحبه ... وصاحب ... وحسيتِ ان فى انجذاب بينهم ...*
> *مش من الصح انك تقطعى علاقتك بصديقك دة ... عشان صحبتك متحسش
> ...


*صح لو أنآ مشآعرى بآلنسبآله متخطية آلصدآقة*
لكن لو هو صديق وأخ بعتز بيهـ
وهى صديقة وأخت بعتز بيهآ

*فين آلمشكلة* ..*؟*
 




*.،*​ ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ميس فيلسوفة
> مش وقت نظريآت نهآئى ههههـ
> 
> أفتحى يآ بنتى ربنآ يفتح عليكـِ
> ...


*امال ميييين يظبط الضغط ... انا باجى بحنفية النظريات :bud:*​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *صح لو أنآ مشآعرى بآلنسبآله متخطية آلصدآقة*
> لكن لو هو صديق وأخ بعتز بيهـ
> وهى صديقة وأخت بعتز بيهآ
> 
> ...


*هو صديق واخ اوكى *
*بس افرررررررض هى غارت عليه من مجرد اخت ليه ... لازم احترم مشاعرها على المدى البعيد ... دة احتمال ضعيف اصلاً ... بس وارد ... *​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> شفتى من غيرى مكنتوش هتعرفوا النظرية دى اى خدمة بقا عدوا الجمايل ​


*جدعه يا رورو*
*هعينك مساعد فيلسوف ...*
* تقيسى معدل الضغط فى المصطبه تييي :new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *جدعه يا رورو*
> *هعينك مساعد فيلسوف ...*
> * تقيسى معدل الضغط فى المصطبه تييي :new6:*​


ههههههههههههه وانا مين يقيسلى الضغط بتاعى طيب ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو صديق واخ اوكى *
> *بس افرررررررض هى غارت عليه من مجرد اخت ليه ... لازم احترم مشاعرها على المدى البعيد ... دة احتمال ضعيف اصلاً ... بس وارد ... *​[/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]



بصى يآ وآيت هقولكـ على حآجة لطيفة :new8:

دآيماً لمآ بآجى بتعآمل مع شبآب بسئل نفسى قبل أى تصرف
هل لو أنآ مرتبطة هعمل كدهـ 
طيب هل لو هو مرتبط هينفع أعمل كدهـ

هتقوليلى إنتو آلأتنين مش مرتبطين 
هقولكـ إللى أخجل أعملهـ وإحنآ مرتبطين أكيد مآينفعش أعملهـ فى أى حآل


*بمعنى حدود آلصدآقة بينآ لآزم تكون مترآعية أصلاً .. وقتهآ هى لآ يمكن تغيير*

طيب لو هى غيورة بآلفطرة
*يبقى كدهـ كدهـ هتغير* حتى لو حجمت علآقتى بيهـ ومجرد سلآمآت ..*!*





*.،*​ 
​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> بصى يآ وآيت هقولكـ على حآجة لطيفة :new8:
> 
> دآيماً لمآ بآجى بتعآمل مع شبآب بسئل نفسى قبل أى تصرف
> هل لو أنآ مرتبطة هعمل كدهـ
> ...


*خجل ايه !!

انا بقول الصداقه العاديه ... التهريج ... بس لو الاتنين سينجل مش بتبقى زى لو حد منهم مرتبط .... فهل الطرف التالت بقى ... ممكن يتضايق من اى تعاملات خارج حدوده ... دة قصدى !!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> بصى يآ وآيت هقولكـ على حآجة لطيفة :new8:
> 
> دآيماً لمآ بآجى بتعآمل مع شبآب بسئل نفسى قبل أى تصرف
> هل لو أنآ مرتبطة هعمل كدهـ
> ...


تسلمى يا سيكرت على الكلمتين دول انتى كدا جبتى من الاخر :new8:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *خجل ايه !!
> 
> انا بقول الصداقه العاديه ... التهريج ... بس لو الاتنين سينجل مش بتبقى زى لو حد منهم مرتبط .... فهل الطرف التالت بقى ... ممكن يتضايق من اى تعاملات خارج حدوده ... دة قصدى !!*​


آلتهريج .. طآلمآ مقبول .. إيه هيخليه خآرج آلحدود أصلاً 

يآ حبيبى أنآ بتكلم على آلصدآقة آلعآدية بردو
مآ دآمت مترآعى فيهآ آلحدود صح من آلبدآية
يبقى مش هتفرق لو أستمرت بعد مآ حد منهم يرتبط :new8:

 


*.،*​ 







​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> آلتهريج .. طآلمآ مقبول .. إيه هيخليه خآرج آلحدود أصلاً
> 
> يآ حبيبى أنآ بتكلم على آلصدآقة آلعآدية بردو
> مآ دآمت مترآعى فيهآ آلحدود صح من آلبدآية
> ...


*متفقين ... بس انت عارفه البنات ... *:shutup22:
*يعنى لو خطيبك مثلاً ليه كزا صديقه ... مش هتضايقى ولا تغيرى عليه .... *:act19:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تسلمى يا سيكرت على الكلمتين دول انتى كدا جبتى من الاخر :new8:​


ميرسى يآ رآفعة روحى آلمعنوية دآيماً :love45:




*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*سالخير يا حليوة يا مغلبنى

مادام الاتنين صحابك ايه المشكلة ؟ الكارثة لو متعرفيهاش و طلعت غيورة هتسود عيشتك و عيشته ساعتها تعملى ميتة ولا تعبريه:new6: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالخير يا حليوة يا مغلبنى
> 
> مادام الاتنين صحابك ايه المشكلة ؟ الكارثة لو متعرفيهاش و طلعت غيورة هتسود عيشتك و عيشته ساعتها تعملى ميتة ولا تعبريه:new6: *


فينك يا شقاوة من بدرى  وحشنى التهييس بتاعك ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> سالخير يا حليوة يا مغلبنى
> مادام الاتنين صحابك ايه المشكلة ؟ الكارثة لو متعرفيهاش و طلعت غيورة هتسود عيشتك و عيشته ساعتها تعملى ميتة ولا تعبريه:new6: *


*واحشنى يا جميل يا تاعبنى :love45:*

*ههههههههههههه ... المشكله ان ممكن صحبتك تبقى غيوره ... وتغير منك انت وتزعل ... ساعتها هتبقى خسرتِ الاتنين ...*

*اصلى يا عالم معرفش الغيره دى عامله ازاى مجربتهااااااش :t19:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فينك يا شقاوة من بدرى  وحشنى التهييس بتاعك ​



*موجودة اهو
كنت بشوف حاجة بس و جيت :new8:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *واحشنى يا جميل يا تاعبنى :love45:*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه ... المشكله ان ممكن صحبتك تبقى غيوره ... وتغير منك انت وتزعل ... ساعتها هتبقى خسرتِ الاتنين ...*
> 
> *اصلى يا عالم معرفش الغيره دى عامله ازاى مجربتهااااااش :t19:*​


الغيرة دى اصعب شىء فى الوجود يا وايت  بجد ومتهيالى انك مش هتلاقى بنت مبتغرش على حد بتحبه او خطيبها اوجوزها  قليل اوووووووووى لو لقيتى بنت مش بتغير ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الغيرة دى اصعب شىء فى الوجود يا وايت  بجد ومتهيالى انك مش هتلاقى بنت مبتغرش على حد بتحبه او خطيبها اوجوزها  قليل اوووووووووى لو لقيتى بنت مش بتغير ​


*مانا فاهمه ... عشان كدة بسأل :t19:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *واحشنى يا جميل يا تاعبنى :love45:*
> 
> *ههههههههههههه ... المشكله ان ممكن صحبتك تبقى غيوره ... وتغير منك انت وتزعل ... ساعتها هتبقى خسرتِ الاتنين ...*
> 
> *اصلى يا عالم معرفش الغيره دى عامله ازاى مجربتهااااااش :t19:*​



*بصى كنت لسة بكلم واحدة من صحابى و بتشتكيلى انها كانت حمامة السلام بين اتنين بعد ما خلاص الولد قرب من البنت قالتله فلانة ( اللى هى صحبتى ) متعرفهاش تانى دى وحشة و مبتحبليش الخير :new6: ... المهم البنت ( الحلوة صاحبة الاخلاق العالية دى ) ضربت خناقة مع حبيبها و فركشو فرجع الولد يقول لصحبتى انا اسف هى اللى طلعت شخصية زبالة


لو انسانة طبيعية و انتو علاقتكم مش أوفر و من زمان فخلاص هتتعامل بطريقة طبيعية لو واحدة دماغها غلط و شخصيتها منفسنة حتى مجرد السلام زى ما سيكرت قالتلك هتقف عليه 

الغيرة باذن ربنا تجربيها .. جرب نار الغيرة و قولى :new6:  ... الى اقدر اقولهولك متعبة لابعد الحدود بجد :shutup22:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *متفقين ... بس انت عارفه البنات ... *:shutup22:
> *يعنى لو خطيبك مثلاً ليه كزا صديقه ... مش هتضايقى ولا تغيرى عليه .... *:act19:​[/CENTER]


هكسرهـ :new6:




*بصى نتكلم بجد يآ وآيت*

يكون عندهـ صديقآت كتير برآحتهـ طبعاً طآلمآ أنآ عآرفة مكآنتى عندهـ ووآثقة فيهـ 

بس فيهـ حآجة مهمة لآزم أحسهآ
أنآ نمرة وآحد ........ وملكة قلبهـ وحيآتهـ
صديقتهـ وحبيبتهـ ومآمتهـ وأختهـ
ملجأهـ آلحقيقى



*أقل من كدهـ نو وآى هقبل *:new8:





*.،*​ ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*فهمت 

افتحوا غيره بقى :new8:*


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

انا جيييييييييت :new8:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا جيييييييييت :new8:



*نورتى البيت :new8:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا جيييييييييت :new8:


نورتى البيت ​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا جيييييييييت :new8:


*ايوه بقى ... يلا نلعب خناقه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى ياشقاوة اول مرة ترفعى معوياتى المسكينة وتقوليلى كلمة حلوة :new8:


ميرسى يارورو ياقمر انتى اللى منورة :new8:


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ايوه بقى ... يلا نلعب خناقه :fun_lol:*​



يلا نتخانق :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*هى آلعصآبة مش بتتجمع غير وأنآ مآشية *:new6:



يلآ ربنآ معآكم
آجى بكرة مآلقيش أقل من عشروميت صفحة .. هآآ :new8:
 


*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *هى آلعصآبة مش بتتجمع غير وأنآ مآشية *:new6:
> 
> ...


*خليكِ شويه :new8:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ميرسى ياشقاوة اول مرة ترفعى معوياتى المسكينة وتقوليلى كلمة حلوة :new8:
> 
> 
> ميرسى يارورو ياقمر انتى اللى منورة :new8:


*
متتعوديش على كدة يا بيضة :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *هى آلعصآبة مش بتتجمع غير وأنآ مآشية *:new6:
> 
> ...



*انا شوية و هحصلك اصلا :new8: جوود نايت يا جميلة *


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *خليكِ شويه :new8:*​


*كآن نفسى بجد* :new8:


بس عندى عصآبة تآنية مستنيآنى آلصبح بدرى
لو مش روحت هيخلصوآ عليآ :new6:





*يلآ تصبحوآ على خير يآ قمرآت*
:new8::new8:
 




*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *كآن نفسى بجد* :new8:
> 
> 
> بس عندى عصآبة تآنية مستنيآنى آلصبح بدرى
> ...


وانتى من اهل الخير يا قمرة هابى دريم ​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

نمتو ؟:mus13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

لا انا صايحة يوه قصدى صاحية ​


----------



## white.angel (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *كآن نفسى بجد* :new8:
> 
> 
> بس عندى عصآبة تآنية مستنيآنى آلصبح بدرى
> ...


*فهمتك ... العصابه تيييي خطيره اوى ...*
*روحى نامى يابنتى ... وانت من اهله :love45:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو انتى صاحية ولا صاحية ؟ اصلها تفرق لخبطينى :new6:

وايت انتى جيتى ولا لسه ؟ 
ارسو على بر بقا :new8:


----------



## white.angel (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*احنا اهوووو يلا اتخانقى D:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو انتى صاحية ولا صاحية ؟ اصلها تفرق لخبطينى :new6:
> 
> وايت انتى جيتى ولا لسه ؟
> ارسو على بر بقا :new8:


بصى انا صاحية بس نايمة 
وجيت بس مجتش ​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب يلا ياوايت هاتى موضوع 
مش انت فيلسوفتنا :new8:


----------



## Desert Rose (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصى انا صاحية بس نايمة
> وجيت بس مجتش ​



الله هى هربت منك بردو انهارده ؟:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الله هى هربت منك بردو انهارده ؟:new6:


هههههههههههه صباحو تهييس ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*محبي ومحبات ال ببسي عندي لكم سؤال طارئ ومهم صار لي من كم يوم اسمع من زميلاتي في الجامعه ان شركة ببسي حذرت من شرب ال ببسي لمدة سته اشهر بسبب ان واحد من موظفيهم كان عنده ايدز فقطع صبعه وخلط الدم في ال ببسي ومن يومها ماشربتش ال ببسي ودماغي بقت خرمانه على راي حلاوتهم امال حعمل ايه بعدين ماهو مش حقدر من غيره اكمل شهر هو الكلام ده صحيح؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *محبي ومحبات ال ببسي عندي لكم سؤال طارئ ومهم صار لي من كم يوم اسمع من زميلاتي في الجامعه ان شركة ببسي حذرت من شرب ال ببسي لمدة سته اشهر بسبب ان واحد من موظفيهم كان عنده ايدز فقطع صبعه وخلط الدم في ال ببسي ومن يومها ماشربتش ال ببسي ودماغي بقت خرمانه على راي حلاوتهم امال حعمل ايه بعدين ماهو مش حقدر من غيره اكمل شهر هو الكلام ده صحيح؟ *



*ღكلام●فارغ●طبعا
لان●مش●معقول●انهم●هيوظفوا●حد●عنده●ايدز
ده●غير●ان●فيروس●الايديز●ضعيف●جدا●ومش●بيعيش●ولا●يتنقل
غير●عن●طريق●الاتصال●الجنسي●او●نقل●الدم●المباشر●ღ*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أكتوبر 2012)

* بينتقل باكثر من طريقه مش بس باتصال او اللعاب وحتى لو على قده فكرة الخلط تقرف تصدق الاشاعه هذه يتكلمون فيها دكتورات المستقبل في الجامعه ههههههه مش مستغنيات عن انفسنا عشان خاطر سي ببسي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

حبايبى البناويت  بقالى كتير مش رغيت معاكم فى المصطبة 
بس فى سوال فى بالى بقاله فترة عاوزة نتناقش فيه مع بعض وهو 
لو انتى بتحبى واحد اوووووووووى ومثلا مخطوبين 
وجيه حبيبك ده فى يوم من الايام وعمل حاثة ادت لشلل  
هتتصرفى ازاى هتستغنى عنه وتقولى انا ايه اللى يربطنى بانسان عاجز 
وهتقولى انا عاوزة اعيش شبابى 
ولا هتقفى جمبه لالاخر وتكملى مشوار حياتك معاه وتقولى ده نصيبى ولازم ارضى بيه عاوزة اجابة واقعية 
يلا يا بنات انتشروا ​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال صعب  واجابتو  اصعب


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سؤال صعب  واجابتو  اصعب


معاك حق بس ده واقع بيحصل مع ناس كتير 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

المرة الوحيدة اللي حبيت فيها يا رورو 
و كان جاي يتقدم و كلم بابا و كان هايجي بعد اسبوع بالظبط 

حصلت معاه مشكلة كبيرة الدكتور اداله علاج غلط 

جاله السكر 

و لازم ياخد اربع حقن انسولين في اليوم 

انا مافرقش معايا خالص الموضوع 
و قلتله لا طبعا هكمل و مافيش اي حاجة 

دي حاجة بتاعت ربنا 

 وهو انا لو جرالي حاجة بعد الجواز هترميني 

قاللي لا طبعا 
بس انا كدة بجني عليكي 

قولتله لا انا ماعنديش اي مشكلة 

و فعلا كان عندي استعداد استحمله لاني كنت بحبه بجد 


بس اهلي رفضو خالص 

و كنت يا اختار اهلي يا اختاره هو 

فطبعا اخترت اهلي 

مع اني عارفة و متأكدة انها ماكنتش هتفرق معايا 

و طبعا دي كانت صدمة عمري 

و لحد دلوقتي ياا رورو شايلة ذنبو اني سيبته 

بسبب حاجة مش في ايدو 

دي تجربة من ربنا 

ممكن مش كل البنات كدة 

بس صدقيني اللي بيحب بجد 

ممكن يستحمل حاجة ذي دي 

​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شى طبيعى هتسيبو
طيب افرضى مثلا هى قالت
انها هتسحملو لانها بتحبو
خدى بقى كلام الناس
لوعرفو الحكاية دى 
وتعالى بقى بعد الجواز مش بعيد
تندمى
خصوص لوقدر ربنا 
طبعن لو مات فى عز شبابوة بعد ما اتجوز
هيبقى شكلها اية قدامها اهالها
اللى اللى قدامهاوافقت علي الجوزاة دى
بجد بجد شى صعب
مش بقولكم يا بنات انتونكدا نكد
هههههههههه 
حتى النكد برئ منكم
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> المرة الوحيدة اللي حبيت فيها يا رورو
> و كان جاي يتقدم و كلم بابا و كان هايجي بعد اسبوع بالظبط
> 
> حصلت معاه مشكلة كبيرة الدكتور اداله علاج غلط
> ...


بصى هى حاجة متعبة اوووووووى لما تحبى شخص اووووووى وتلاقى حاجى زى دى بس انا معاكى جدا انك تفضلى معاه لانك زى ما قولتى كل واحد معرض انه يحصل ده ولو انتى مكانه اكيد هتزعلى لو سابك لكن مننكرش برده ان الاهل بيشوفوا الموضوع من زاوية تانية مش بيشفوه من منظور الحب 
ربنا معاكى يا قمر ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه الصحرا ديه ؟:fun_oops:


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه الصحرا ديه ؟:fun_oops:


هاى انجل ازيك ارجعى صفحة هتلاقى سؤال مستنية اجابتك عليه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بصى يارورو ديه تعتمد على الشخصية نفسها ( شخصية البنت ) وكمان نوع العجز ده اللى عند الولد 
انا مش هدخل فى تفاصيل بس انتى اكيد عارفه ان فيه انواع من الحوادث بتأدى الى انه يكون عاجز جنسيا مثلا وديه مشكلة كبيييييييييييييرة فى الجواز وبلاش حد يقول انها مش مهمه لا ديه مهمه ونص تقريبا او اكتر من نص المشاكل الزوجية بتكون بسبب حاجة متعلقة بالموضوع ده 
فلو اى حاجة حصلتله هتأثر على النقطة ديه فلازم البنت تفكر كووووووووويس اوى لانها حتى لو كانت بتحبه وهو بيموت فيها العجز ده ممكن يخليها للاسف تكرهه لان هو هيبقى كاره نفسه وممكن يكرهها هى كمان بعدين 
اما لو اى حاجة تانية فديه ممكن بقا ترجع للبنت 

بس مثلا فيه استثناءات زى الشاب الاسترالى اللى اسمه nick اللى مش عنده ايدين ولا رجلين واتجوز من قريب والبنت قابله وراضيه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصى يارورو ديه تعتمد على الشخصية نفسها ( شخصية البنت ) وكمان نوع العجز ده اللى عند الولد
> انا مش هدخل فى تفاصيل بس انتى اكيد عارفه ان فيه انواع من الحوادث بتأدى الى انه يكون عاجز جنسيا مثلا وديه مشكلة كبيييييييييييييرة فى الجواز وبلاش حد يقول انها مش مهمه لا ديه مهمه ونص تقريبا او اكتر من نص المشاكل الزوجية بتكون بسبب حاجة متعلقة بالموضوع ده
> فلو اى حاجة حصلتله هتأثر على النقطة ديه فلازم البنت تفكر كووووووووويس اوى لانها حتى لو كانت بتحبه وهو بيموت فيها العجز ده ممكن يخليها للاسف تكرهه لان هو هيبقى كاره نفسه وممكن يكرهها هى كمان بعدين
> اما لو اى حاجة تانية فديه ممكن بقا ترجع للبنت
> ...


عندك حق يا انجل كلامك صح جدا اكيد دى بتختلف من بنت لبنت ونوع العجز فعلا دى حاجة مهمة جدا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*سالخير يا بنانيت *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالخير يا بنانيت *


سالنور على البنور ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاملة ايه يا جميلة ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عاملة ايه يا جميلة ؟*


نشكر ربنا انتى اخبارك ايه ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*نشكر ربنا ماشى الحال *


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*تعالى يا شقاوه انا جيت اهو وناديت D:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*منورة يا بيبى هاتى الباقيين بقا و يبقى ليكى عندى بوسة:smil12:  *


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منورة يا بيبى هاتى الباقيين بقا و يبقى ليكى عندى بوسة:smil12:  *



*مش قولنا "بيبى" حرام :ranting:*

*لا انا خت بوسه من حبه ... خلى تيي لبكره :t33:*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*هما هاييجوا لوحدهم ... العصابه بتتلم بالنيه :yaka:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هاى عليكم يا بنات ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مش قولنا "بيبى" حرام :ranting:*
> 
> *لا انا خت بوسه من حبه ... خلى تيي لبكره :t33:*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...



*هههههههههههه خليها لبكرة حلو ترشيد الاستهلاك دة 

صحيح هو امبارح كان الفلانتين و انا معرفش ولا ايه ؟؟:dance:*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هاى عليكم يا بنات ​


*منوره :new4:*

*مش قولتلك يا "بيبى" بنتجمع بالنيه :t33:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *منوره :new4:*
> 
> *مش قولتلك يا "بيبى" بنتجمع بالنيه :t33:*​


ههههههههه قلب الام بقا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هاى عليكم يا بنات ​


*
و عليكم الهاى

اهى بدأت تندع :t33:*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههه خليها لبكرة حلو ترشيد الاستهلاك دة
> 
> صحيح هو امبارح كان الفلانتين و انا معرفش ولا ايه ؟؟:dance:*



*احسن تغلى .... نوفر احسن*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*فكرتينى بأغنية نجاة الصغيرة رضى الله عنها*
*خلى شوية لبكره يا قلبى ... الحب دة مقدررررش علييييييه :t33:*
*
الفلانتين ... اها كان امبارح ... بيوافق عيد 9 اكتوبر لما حررنا الموزمبيق من اتحاد بنجلاتو :yaka:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *احسن تغلى .... نوفر احسن*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *فكرتينى بأغنية نجاة الصغيرة رضى الله عنها*
> ...



*الله الله كبرنا و بقينا نسمع نجاة الله يرحم اسمه ايه دة اللى عمرى ماحفظه :beee:

بس بس اسكتى يا اوختى شميت كمية برفانات رجالى يالهوى .. انا مبشمش الكمية دى غير فى الفلانتين بس شككونى فى نفسى ولاد الايه :smil12:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*اة و معلومة صغيرة امباح 7 اكتوبر مش 9 


روحى نامى يا وايت انا غيرت رأيى :a82:*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الله الله كبرنا و بقينا نسمع نجاة الله يرحم اسمه ايه دة اللى عمرى ماحفظه :beee:
> 
> بس بس اسكتى يا اوختى شميت كمية برفانات رجالى يالهوى .. انا مبشمش الكمية دى غير فى الفلانتين بس شككونى فى نفسى ولاد الايه :smil12:*


*ولا انا حفظته اسمه ايه دة **:t33: *

*بمناسبة الفلانتين ... بتعملوا ايه فى اليوم دة قبل ما نكتشف انه "اصلا" حرام :new2:*

*حد فيكم بيجيب هديه لنفسه :t33:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ولا انا حفظته اسمه ايه دة **:t33: *
> 
> *بمناسبة الفلانتين ... بتعملوا ايه فى اليوم دة قبل ما نكتشف انه "اصلا" حرام :new2:*
> 
> *حد فيكم بيجيب هديه لنفسه :t33:*​



*صدقينى على حسب مودى :smil12:

لو رايقة بلبس احمر و انزل و اتفرج على الناس ... لو ورايا مذاكرة ولا امتحان ولا حاجة بحبس نفسى فى البيت اندب حظى :new2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

اصلا الهدايا حرااااااااااام​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*دونا بتتفرج على الموضوع 
ربنا يستر و مش نتهش *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اصلا الهدايا حرااااااااااام​



*انتى ليكى علاقة بالشحات ؟؟:smil13:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى ليكى علاقة بالشحات ؟؟:smil13:*


ايه ده انتى متعرفيش انتى متدريش 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ازيكو يابناتيت ؟:Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دونا بتتفرج على الموضوع
> ربنا يستر و مش نتهش *



*حرام عليكى يا مفتريه دى حتى دوناااا دى غلبانه لا بتهش ولا بتنش :beee:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ازيكو يابناتيت ؟:Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:


اهى كملت بانجل ازيك يا قمر ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه ده انتى متعرفيش انتى متدريش
> ​



*و انا ايش درانى :dntknw:
*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> ازيكو يابناتيت ؟:Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:



*فلة و انتى يا نونو عاملة ايه و ايه الاختفاء .. اللى واخد عقلك يا ستى :spor24:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حرام عليكى يا مفتريه دى حتى دوناااا دى غلبانه لا بتهش ولا بتنش :beee:*



*ما انا عارفة بس قولت انكشك :t33: 
بتدخلى و تطلعى ولا ترمى علينا السلام حتى :smil13:*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اهى كملت بانجل ازيك يا قمر ​



ايوة عايزين تتلموا بقا من غيرى ؟
طيب حد يصفر طيب ولا يبعت اى عيل صغير يقولى انكو هنا :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فلة و انتى يا نونو عاملة ايه و ايه الاختفاء .. اللى واخد عقلك يا ستى :spor24:*



ازيك ياجميلة ؟ :Love_Mailbox:
اللى واخد عقلى ؟ العيال بقا وابوهم وامهم والغسيل والطبيخ والمسح 
قطعو الرجالة ياختى فى يوم واحد  :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما انا عارفة بس قولت انكشك :t33:
> بتدخلى و تطلعى ولا ترمى علينا السلام حتى :smil13:*



*بطمن بس ان الامن مستتب وكله تمام:spor24:
بس انتوا لخبطونى هو مش فى اتنين فلانتاين فى  فبراير وفى نوفمبر
بتاع اكتوبر ده بانهى تقويم :smil12:*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*دوووووووووووووووووونا*
*امسك دونا فى الموضوع ...*

*قبل ما ترتبطى يا دونا ... كنت بتعملى ايه فى عيد الحب .. اعترفى  :t33:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ازيك ياجميلة ؟ :Love_Mailbox:
> اللى واخد عقلى ؟ العيال بقا وابوهم وامهم والغسيل والطبيخ والمسح
> قطعو الرجالة ياختى فى يوم واحد  :t33::t33::t33:



*هههههههههههه بس مش كلهم خلى حبة ينفعو وقت زنقة ... لو كنتى معايا امبارح مكنتيش قولتى قطعو دى خالص :smil12:*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بطمن بس ان الامن مستتب وكله تمام:spor24:
> بس انتوا لخبطونى هو مش فى اتنين فلانتاين فى  فبراير وفى نوفمبر
> بتاع اكتوبر ده بانهى تقويم :smil12:*


*بتقويم منتدى الكنيسه :dance:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههه بس مش كلهم خلى حبة ينفعو وقت زنقة ... لو كنتى معايا امبارح مكنتيش قولتى قطعو دى خالص :smil12:*



ما انا معايا شوية مخلياهم فى جيبى للزنقة هههههههه
ليه اشمعنا امبارح ؟:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايوة عايزين تتلموا بقا من غيرى ؟
> طيب حد يصفر طيب ولا يبعت اى عيل صغير يقولى انكو هنا :t33::t33:


ايوة دى خيانة وانا كمان محدش صفرلى حسيت لوحدى فجيت ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بطمن بس ان الامن مستتب وكله تمام:spor24:
> بس انتوا لخبطونى هو مش فى اتنين فلانتاين فى  فبراير وفى نوفمبر
> بتاع اكتوبر ده بانهى تقويم :smil12:*



*هههههههههههههههههه مش بتاع اى حاجة .. تقريبا دة لسة نازل جديد .. اقولك فى اغلب الوقت تنزلى الشارع عادى البشر طبيعيين .. جربى انزلى فى الفلانتين تلاقى الشباب مستحميين بالبرفيم .. امبارح بقا ياوهوى ياوهوى كان فيه شوية رجالة و شوية برفيمز رهيبة .. فكنت بتأكد انه مش الفلانتين عشان الظاهرة دى مش طبيعية فى الشارع المصرى :smil12:*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايوة دى خيانة وانا كمان محدش صفرلى حسيت لوحدى فجيت ​



ههههههه ماهى ديه الحاسة الانثوية بنحس ببعض على طول :t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *دوووووووووووووووووونا*
> *امسك دونا فى الموضوع ...*
> 
> *قبل ما ترتبطى يا دونا ... كنت بتعملى ايه فى عيد الحب .. اعترفى  :t33:*​



*كنت بحقد على المرتبطين اكيد يعنى هعمل ايه ههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياجدعان صدقونى قولت لوايت تنادى الشعب قالتلى هما هيجو بالنية ... انا خلصت ذمتى قدام ربنا 

اتصرفو معاها بقا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كنت بحقد على المرتبطين اكيد يعنى هعمل ايه ههههههههه*


على اساس يعنى ان المرتبطين بيعبروا بعض يا دونا جايز الخطاب يا اوختى لكن المتجوزين تقريبا عندهم الهدايا حرااااااام هههههههه ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كنت بحقد على المرتبطين اكيد يعنى هعمل ايه ههههههههه*



*هههههههههههههههههه حلوة الصراحة تى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه مش بتاع اى حاجة .. تقريبا دة لسة نازل جديد .. اقولك فى اغلب الوقت تنزلى الشارع عادى البشر طبيعيين .. جربى انزلى فى الفلانتين تلاقى الشباب مستحميين بالبرفيم .. امبارح بقا ياوهوى ياوهوى كان فيه شوية رجالة و شوية برفيمز رهيبة .. فكنت بتأكد انه مش الفلانتين عشان الظاهرة دى مش طبيعية فى الشارع المصرى :smil12:*


*يلهوووووووى انتى ماشيه تشمى فى الناس :a82:
مالكيش خروج تانى لوحدك :ranting:*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب افتحو اى موضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> على اساس يعنى ان المرتبطين بيعبروا بعض يا دونا جايز الخطاب يا اوختى لكن المتجوزين تقريبا عندهم الهدايا حرااااااام هههههههه ​



*وهو لو المرتبطين معبروش بعض بهدايا وهما لسه مرتبطين اومااال لما يفكهم الجواز والعيال هيعملوا ايه فى الفلانتاين هيحتفلوا بيه ف القسم بقى ههههههههه*ه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يلهوووووووى انتى ماشيه تشمى فى الناس :a82:
> مالكيش خروج تانى لوحدك :ranting:*



*هههههههه مناخيرى حساسة جدًا لاى ريحة حلوة .. اعمل ايه بس مش ذنبى انا دى هى اللى  بتعمل كدة :dntknw:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب افتحو اى موضوع



*انا معاييش حاجة افتح بيها
افتحى انتى و انا ادخل

الا ايه كمية الفضفضات اللى مفضفضاها دى يا بنتى .. دة انا تعبتلك سلف:spor24:*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههه مناخيرى حساسة جدًا لاى ريحة حلوة .. اعمل ايه بس مش ذنبى انا دى هى اللى  بتعمل كدة :dntknw:*


*من هنا ورايح ... تخرجى وتسيبى مناخيرك فى البيت :t33:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههه مناخيرى حساسة جدًا لاى ريحة حلوة .. اعمل ايه بس مش ذنبى انا دى هى اللى  بتعمل كدة :dntknw:*



*خلاص تبقى هى مالهاش خروج معاكى تانى :t33:
اختارى انتى يا انجل موضوع وانا معاكوااا *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا معاييش حاجة افتح بيها
> افتحى انتى و انا ادخل
> 
> الا ايه كمية الفضفضات اللى مفضفضاها دى يا بنتى .. دة انا تعبتلك سلف:spor24:*



هههههههه معلش الفراغ بقا يابنتى هنعمل ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وهو لو المرتبطين معبروش بعض بهدايا وهما لسه مرتبطين اومااال لما يفكهم الجواز والعيال هيعملوا ايه فى الفلانتاين هيحتفلوا بيه ف القسم بقى ههههههههه*ه


ههههههههههه تقريبا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *من هنا ورايح ... تخرجى وتسيبى مناخيرك فى البيت :t33:*​



*ههههههههه هيبقى لا رجالة ولا ريحتهم يبقى حرام حتى :t33:*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *خلاص تبقى هى مالهاش خروج معاكى تانى :t33:
> اختارى انتى يا انجل موضوع وانا معاكوااا *



*و بعدين هو كلكو عليها ليه دى غلبانة و صغننة .. و على رأى عمو عمرو اى حاجة تيجى من ريحة الحبايب :smil12:*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه معلش الفراغ بقا يابنتى هنعمل ايه ؟



*تعملى مواضيع تفضفضى ... ولا يهمك يا كبيرة احنا كلنا وراكى و بنشاركك نفس الفراغ :dance:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

نمتووووا ولا ايييييييييه يا بنااااااااات​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*تؤ
حالة هدوء مش اكتر *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه الهدوء ده ؟:smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه الهدوء ده ؟:smil13:


الظاهر كله نايم اعملى اى دوشة يمكن يصحوا ههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الظاهر كله نايم اعملى اى دوشة يمكن يصحوا ههههههه​



ما انا عامله دوشة اهو :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما انا عامله دوشة اهو :t33::t33:


متقلقيش دلوقتى يجوه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ممممممممممممممممممممممم

انا جيت انا جيييييييييت 

اصحو بقى عايزين نرغي شوية 


هسال في سؤال صغنن كدة 

اسخن بيه ههههههههههه


نفسي في رد منطقي للسؤال ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اذاي البنت تعرف انها بتحب بجد ........ حب حقيقي ؟؟؟؟؟

بيكون ايه احساسها يعني 

انا عايزاه من بنت 


تقوللي 

يعني اذاي اعرف اني بحب بجد ؟؟؟؟ هحس بأيه يعني ؟؟؟؟

سؤال محيرني جدا 

كل فيلم بيخترع الحب بطريقة 

و كل حد بيشوف الحب بطريقة 

لكن انا عايزة اعرف 

اذاي البنت تعرف انها بتحب بجد ؟؟؟ و انه مش مجرد مشاعر محتاجاها 

او مجرد احتياج لأحساس الحب بيدفعها انها تحس الاحاسيس دي ؟؟؟

نفسي في رد منطقي 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ازيك ياموكى 
بصى ياجميلة مفيش حد يقدر يقول لحد تانى ايه احساسه لما يكون بيحب بجد 
لان كل واحد يعرف نفسه اكتر ويعرف الحالة اللى هو فيها 
فأى واحدة عايزة تعرف اذا كانت بتحب بجد الشخص ده ولا ده مجرد احتياج عاطفى وبتملاه مع اى واحد وخلاص تشوف هى نفسها اذا كانت فعلا نضجت عاطفيا ولا اى واحد بتشوفه بتحس ناحيته بنفس المشاعر ولا اى واحد يقولها كلمتين حلوين تروح تحبه ومفيش ثبات ولا استقرار على رأى معين 
وزى ما بيقول الدكتور النفسى احمد عكاشة قال ان الانسان لا بيحب لا بعقله ولا بقلبه الانسان بيحب بمخه لان المخ هو مصدر كل حاجة الفكر والعواطف 
فأنا لو قابلت شخص قدر يشبع مخى ( فى الفكر والعواطف ) يبقا انا بحب بجد


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههه نورتى يا قمر مش قولتلك يا انجل هتيجى 
بصى يا ستى هقولك على حاجة 
ازاى تعرفى انك بتحبى لما تلاقى قلبك بيعمل دم دم دم 
بهزر طبعا 
هقولك زى ما قلتى الحب بيختلف من حد لتانى 
وكمانالاحساس بيه بيختلف من حد لتانى 
بس كل اللى اقدر اقوله هو انك تحسى انك مبسوطة اووووووووى 
والدنيا حلوة فى عينيكى 
وفعلا زى ما بيقوله هتسمعى اغانى وتحسى بكل كلمة فيها 
وكانها معمولة علشانك 
هتحسى احاسيس جميلة دول مؤقتا وهرجعلك تانى فى النقط المهمة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

_*انتو ايه اللى مصحيكو ؟ مش شربتكو اللبن و غسلتو سنانكم !!

معندناش بنات تسهر اصلا يلا يا بنت انتى و هى على سرايركم *_


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

موكى  فى حاجة مهمة اووووى 
انك لازم تكونى ناضجة كويس وفى سن مناسب 
والا هيبقى مجرد اعجاب وسن مراهقة 
وكمان يكون حب مبنى على الصراحة ومتفق على انه يتم بالزواج 
مش يكون مجرد تجربة وتعدى وكمان فى حاجة مهمة 
لازم تحكمى عقلك كويس جدا مش قلبك بس ​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> _*انتو ايه اللى مصحيكو ؟ مش شربتكو اللبن و غسلتو سنانكم !!
> 
> معندناش بنات تسهر اصلا يلا يا بنت انتى و هى على سرايركم *_



وانتى سهرانه ليه يابت ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> _*انتو ايه اللى مصحيكو ؟ مش شربتكو اللبن و غسلتو سنانكم !!
> 
> معندناش بنات تسهر اصلا يلا يا بنت انتى و هى على سرايركم *_


لا انا لسة مشربتش اللبن يا ماما ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وانتى سهرانه ليه يابت ؟ :t33::t33:



*بت فى عينك انا معرفتش اربى ياحسرتاه :ranting:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا انا لسة مشربتش اللبن يا ماما ​



*ليه يا رورو يا حلوة انتى كدة .. نشرب اللبن عشان نكبر و نبقى حلوين و قمرات :t33:*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بت فى عينك انا معرفتش اربى ياحسرتاه :ranting:*



هو احنا كنا بنقول ايه واحنا صغيرين ؟
بته تبتك تقريبا كده ؟ بته تبتك ياثقاوة :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بت فى عينك انا معرفتش اربى ياحسرتاه :ranting:*
> 
> 
> 
> *ليه يا رورو يا حلوة انتى كدة .. نشرب اللبن عشان نكبر و نبقى حلوين و قمرات :t33:*


لا مليس دعوة مس بحبه انا ههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> ازيك ياموكى
> بصى ياجميلة مفيش حد يقدر يقول لحد تانى ايه احساسه لما يكون بيحب بجد
> لان كل واحد يعرف نفسه اكتر ويعرف الحالة اللى هو فيها
> فأى واحدة عايزة تعرف اذا كانت بتحب بجد الشخص ده ولا ده مجرد احتياج عاطفى وبتملاه مع اى واحد وخلاص تشوف هى نفسها اذا كانت فعلا نضجت عاطفيا ولا اى واحد بتشوفه بتحس ناحيته بنفس المشاعر ولا اى واحد يقولها لمتين حلوين تروح تحبه ومفيش ثبات ولا استقرار على رأى معين
> ...



انا الحمدلله يا انجل نشكر ربنا 

ممكن بردو يا انجل بقابل ككتيييييييييير جدا من البنات 

بيكونو لسة منضجوش بس عندهم المبادئ اللي بيشفوها في الافلام 

يعني بتبقى عايشة قصة الحب 
و مش قادرة تشوف حد غيره 

و مبسوطة و فرحانة و كل الحاجات دي 

ده يا ترى يبقى حب بجد .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لبنات عندي في الخدمة عندهم 16 و 17 سنة ..

المشكلة اني فعلا مش لاقية ببحب تعريف ؟؟ او معنى 

مشكلته انه احساس معقد 

و بيختلف من انسان للتاني 

بس 

الواحد عنده حب فضول كبييييييييير انه يعرف يعني ايه حب

و اذاي يعرف اذا كان بيحب بجد و لا لأ

و على اي درجة في الحب هيعرف يختار شريك حياته 

اسئلة كتييييييييييييييرة جدا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*موكى

للامانة اى رد هيبقى هرتلة مستحيل حد يقولك اعراض الحب 1 2 3 دى مشاعر مش مرض واجب اثباته .. انتى تحسيه حاجة غيرك يحسه حاجة تانية .. من الاحاسيس المتفق عليها التابعة للحب السعادة زى ما رورو قالت بس انتى ممكن تبقى سعيدة لو معجبة بس او منجذبة جسديًا فمش شرط بس مستحيل تكونى بتحبى لو مش سعيدة .. لو اعجبتى براجل تانى او حطتيه فى مقارنة مع راجل تانى مستحيل تبقى بتحبيه .. حاجة كمان البنات مش بتحب فى يوم و ليلة لازم فترة بينكم و تعاملات و مواقف احنا سهل نتعلق و نعجب بس صعب نرتبط عاطفيا بحب قوى فى وقت صغير .. دى تقريبا الحاجات اللى مفيش عليها خلاف .. لكن هتحسى ايه بالظبط دى حاجة مش ينفع تتشرح انتى بس اللى هتعرفيها و احتمال انتى نفسك متلاقيش كلام يوصف اللى جواكى ااما تحبى بجد *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *موكى
> 
> للامانة اى رد هيبقى هرتلة مستحيل حد يقولك اعراض الحب 1 2 3 دى مشاعر مش مرض واجب اثباته .. انتى تحسيه حاجة غيرك يحسه حاجة تانية .. من الاحاسيس المتفق عليها التابعة للحب السعادة زى ما رورو قالت بس انتى ممكن تبقى سعيدة لو معجبة بس او منجذبة جسديًا فمش شرط بس مستحيل تكونى بتحبى لو مش سعيدة .. لو اعجبتى براجل تانى او حطتيه فى مقارنة مع راجل تانى مستحيل تبقى بتحبيه .. حاجة كمان البنات مش بتحب فى يوم و ليلة لازم فترة بينكم و تعاملات و مواقف احنا سهل نتعلق و نعجب بس صعب نرتبط عاطفيا بحب قوى فى وقت صغير .. دى تقريبا الحاجات اللى مفيش عليها خلاف .. لكن هتحسى ايه بالظبط دى حاجة مش ينفع تتشرح انتى بس اللى هتعرفيها و احتمال انتى نفسك متلاقيش كلام يوصف اللى جواكى ااما تحبى بجد *


كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هو احنا كنا بنقول ايه واحنا صغيرين ؟
> بته تبتك تقريبا كده ؟ بته تبتك ياثقاوة :t33::t33:



*مش فاهمة انا هو ليه القلم بتاعك بيجى عند حرف ال ش فى اسمى و يقطّع .. هو انتى لدغة فى ال ش :beee:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا مليس دعوة مس بحبه انا ههههههههههه​



*ولا انا :t33:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجة عنه​



*لكن خيال حبيبى المجهول مش لاقية فيك حاجة منه 

الله ياست ليلى :dance:*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش فاهمة انا هو ليه القلم بتاعك بيجى عند حرف ال ش فى اسمى و يقطّع .. هو انتى لدغة فى ال ش :beee:*



بدلعك كمان الحق عليا 
بدلعك وبتدلع انا كمان بلاش اتدلع تيب ؟ :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لكن خيال حبيبى المجهول مش لاقية فيك حاجة منه
> 
> الله ياست ليلى :dance:*


يلا علشان تعرفوا انى مش حرماكم من حاجة اهو حد غنالكم قبل كدا زيى ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بتحبوا الافلام الهندي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بدلعك كمان الحق عليا
> بدلعك وبتدلع انا كمان بلاش اتدلع تيب ؟ :Love_Mailbox:



*لا كدة فاهمة الدلع غلط :t33:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> يلا علشان تعرفوا انى مش حرماكم من حاجة اهو حد غنالكم قبل كدا زيى ​



*ههههههههه ربنا ما يحرمنا منك ياستنا .. 

يلا غنى يا وحيد اقصد يا رورو :smil12:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بتحبوا الافلام الهندي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*جيتى متأخرة 
لو وايت هنا كانت اخدتك بالحضن :smil12:

انا الافلام الهندى بتطلعلى فسافييس :a82:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا كدة فاهمة الدلع غلط :t33:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


جميل جمال ملوش مثال بس خلاص مش فاكرة الباقى هههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جيتى متأخرة
> لو وايت هنا كانت اخدتك بالحضن :smil12:
> 
> انا الافلام الهندى بتطلعلى فسافييس :a82:*


لا دى عقدة حياتى لكن جوزى بيموت فيها وبيفضل مشغلها طول ما هو فى البيت وانا ببقى عاوزة احدف التليفزيون بحاجة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

[QUOTEجيتى متأخرة
لو وايت هنا كانت اخدتك بالحضن 

انا الافلام الهندى بتطلعلى فسافييس][/QUOTE]

طويب هو ممكن الحاجات اللي بتحصل في الافلام الهندي دي تحصل في الواقع 

مش قصدي ان واحد يضرب 15 طلقة و بعد كدة يقوم 

و لا ياخد حربة في بطنو تطلع من ناحية التاني و يقوم بعدها يرقص لا 


قصدي قصص الحب اللي بتبقى في الافلام الهندي دي 
ممكن تحصل في الواقع 

و لا ده برده مجرد خيال و احلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بتتكلمو عن شو؟ بذمتكم تفتون في الحب وهو حد عارف ايه هو البتاع ده 
وخصوصا المساكين اللي محدش يحبهم زي حالاتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بتتكلمو عن شو؟ بذمتكم تفتون في الحب وهو حد عارف ايه هو البتاع ده
> وخصوصا المساكين اللي محدش يحبهم زي حالاتي


ههههههههه منورة يا هيوف يا قمر ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> [QUOTEجيتى متأخرة
> لو وايت هنا كانت اخدتك بالحضن
> 
> انا الافلام الهندى بتطلعلى فسافييس]



طويب هو ممكن الحاجات اللي بتحصل في الافلام الهندي دي تحصل في الواقع 

مش قصدي ان واحد يضرب 15 طلقة و بعد كدة يقوم 

و لا ياخد حربة في بطنو تطلع من ناحية التاني و يقوم بعدها يرقص لا 


قصدي قصص الحب اللي بتبقى في الافلام الهندي دي 
ممكن تحصل في الواقع 

و لا ده برده مجرد خيال و احلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/QUOTE]

*ياغالية لو فيه منها فى الواقع مكنش حد وجع قلبه و دخلها فى فيلم على الاقل الواقع هيبقى ملموس و احلى .. الافلام زى الاحلام كدة احلى من انها تكون واقع  
بس فيه قصص حب حقيقية فى الواقع قليلة اوى و النسبة اللى بتكمل فيها و ينتهى بزواج و نهاية سعيدة أقل بس خلى عندك امل انك تكونى من القليليين دول *



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بتتكلمو عن شو؟ بذمتكم تفتون في الحب وهو حد عارف ايه هو البتاع ده
> وخصوصا المساكين اللي محدش يحبهم زي حالاتي


*
هههههههههه انا مش بفتى دة عن واقع للاسف  
محدش يحبهم ؟ الرجالة عندك نظرهم ضعيف ولا ايه يا هيوف*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> بتتكلمو عن شو؟ بذمتكم تفتون في الحب وهو حد عارف ايه هو البتاع ده
> وخصوصا المساكين اللي محدش يحبهم زي حالاتي



منورة يا قمر 

و بعدين ده انا اهو بحبك من غير ما اشوفك ههههههههههههه ما بالك اللي شايفينك 


و ياريتهم يا هايفا 
مش عارفة استفاد منهم بحاجة ههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> بس فيه قصص حب حقيقية فى الواقع قليلة اوى و النسبة اللى بتكمل فيها و ينتهى بزواج و نهاية سعيدة أقل بس خلى عندك امل انك تكونى من القليليين دول undefined




يارب ياختي يارب هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> طويب هو ممكن الحاجات اللي بتحصل في الافلام الهندي دي تحصل في الواقع
> 
> مش قصدي ان واحد يضرب 15 طلقة و بعد كدة يقوم
> 
> ...




*ياغالية لو فيه منها فى الواقع مكنش حد وجع قلبه و دخلها فى فيلم على الاقل الواقع هيبقى ملموس و احلى .. الافلام زى الاحلام كدة احلى من انها تكون واقع  
بس فيه قصص حب حقيقية فى الواقع قليلة اوى و النسبة اللى بتكمل فيها و ينتهى بزواج و نهاية سعيدة أقل بس خلى عندك امل انك تكونى من القليليين دول *


*
هههههههههه انا مش بفتى دة عن واقع للاسف  
محدش يحبهم ؟ الرجالة عندك نظرهم ضعيف ولا ايه يا هيوف*[/QUOTE]
بعيد عنك يا اوختى الرجالة كلهم نظرهم ضعف ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هلا روروانتي اللي منوره


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يارب ياختي يارب هههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههه تعاليلى اعرف شباب زى القمر و شاورى انتى بس و رومانسيين جدًا بس مش لاقيين اللى تستاهل :a82:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> بعيد عنك يا اوختى الرجالة كلهم نظرهم ضعف ​*


*

بالنسبة يا اوختى انك متجوزة .. عايزة ايه من الرجالة دلوقتى :smil12: سيبينا احنا نشوف حالنا بقا :spor22:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههه تعاليلى اعرف شباب زى القمر و شاورى انتى بس و رومانسيين جدًا بس مش لاقيين اللى تستاهل :a82:*
> 
> 
> 
> *بالنسبة يا اوختى انك متجوزة .. عايزة ايه من الرجالة دلوقتى :smil12: سيبينا احنا نشوف حالنا بقا :spor22:*


لازم اشارك اخواتى البنانيت مش جايز اجبلكم عرسان ههههههه​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*



			محدش يحبهم ؟ الرجالة عندك نظرهم ضعيف ولا ايه يا هيوف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا اللي شبه عايشه كيلاني هههههه 
موكي 
تعيشي يامجبره الخواطر وحشاني فينك؟ ماشفتك بعد ليلة الفيران اياها*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> هههههههههههه تعاليلى اعرف شباب زى القمر و شاورى انتى بس و رومانسيين جدًا بس مش لاقيين اللى تستاهل



طيب استني اكتب مواصفاتي 

و اوصف نفسي و احاول اكدب هههههههههههههههههههههه



> بالنسبة يا اوختى انك متجوزة .. عايزة ايه من الرجالة دلوقتى undefined سيبينا احنا نشوف حالنا بقا



سيبونا ناخد فرصتنا بقى ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*ايدى على كتفك يا ست رورو .. بس انا طلباتى صعبة شويتين 

هيوووووف ماتقولى كدة .. انتى قمر انا متاكدة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايدى على كتفك يا ست رورو .. بس انا طلباتى صعبة شويتين *





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> هيوووووف ماتقولى كدة .. انتى قمر انا متاكدة *


متقلقيش يا شقاوة هجبلك واحد مهندس يكون فاتح عيادة عارفة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> انا اللي شبه عايشه كيلاني هههههه
> موكي
> تعيشي يامجبره الخواطر وحشاني فينك؟ ماشفتك بعد ليلة الفيران اياها



اسكتي يا هيفا انا اليوم ده نمت 

حلمت بفار بيجري ورايا و عايز يعضني ههههههههههههههه

و اعدت حاسة بالذنب علشان النت فصل و مش عرفت اسهر معاكي ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> طيب استني اكتب مواصفاتي
> 
> و اوصف نفسي و احاول اكدب هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههه لا اصدمينى بالحقيقة و ربك يسترها عليا و عليكى هههههههههه 


صحيح يا بنات هل مؤمنين بفكرة ان كل البنات جميلة ؟؟ و ان مفيش بنت وحشة بجد ولا كلام بيتقال و خلاص *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> متقلقيش يا شقاوة هجبلك واحد مهندس يكون فاتح عيادة عارفة ​​​​




*و بيترافع فى المحكمة خميس و جمعة اوعى تنسى دى :smil12:*​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و بيترافع فى المحكمة خميس و جمعة اوعى تنسى دى :smil12:*


حاضر من عيونى انتى تؤمرى بس ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حاضر من عيونى انتى تؤمرى بس ​



*تسلملى عيونك يا اكبر بكاشة :t33:


يلا احلام سعيدة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تسلملى عيونك يا اكبر بكاشة :t33:
> 
> 
> يلا احلام سعيدة *


هههههههه انا بكاشة مكنش العشا 
شوفولكم خاطبة غيرى بقا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2012)

> هههههههههههه لا اصدمينى بالحقيقة و ربك يسترها عليا و عليكى هههههههههه
> 
> 
> صحيح يا بنات هل مؤمنين بفكرة ان كل البنات جميلة ؟؟ و ان مفيش بنت وحشة بجد ولا كلام بيتقال و خلاص




انا مرة سمعتها من واحد زميلي 

قاللي مافيش بنت وحشة 

كل بنت ممكن تخلي نفسها جميلة لان بيبقى فيها حاجة حلوة 

البنت الذكية هي اللي تعرف تخلي من حاجة واحدة جميلة فيها 

تغلب على كل حاجة 

قاللي كمان ممكن بنت تبقى جميلة اوووووي و لبسها و استايل لبسها مش مخلي جمالها يظهر 

و بنت تاني مش جميلة اووووووووي بلبسها و شياكتها تخلي نفسها من الجميلات 
اللي كلو عايز يتعرف عليها 

و انا حاسة بردو ان استحالة ربنا يكون خلق حد كلو وحش 

بيبقى فيه حاجة جميلة و حاجات كمان 
بس هو مش عارف يستخدمها او يظهرها 

انتي لو بصيتي لعيشة الكيلاني اللي بيتكلمو عنها دي 

لو س\صبغت شعرها و عملت خصل و فرديتو و حطيت ميكب حلو 

و خصوصا عنيها علشان واسعة 

هيبان جمالها 

لكن المخرجين حطوها في الدور ده 
الست الوحشة اللي الكل بيطفش منها 

و بعدين رأيي الاول و الاخير اللي بيبقى 

ان الحلاوة حلاوة الروووووووووووووووووووووح 

روح هههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

وانا كمان من راى موكى معتقدش ان الجمال جمال الشكل بس ياما بنات كتير حلوة ومع ذلك طباعها مش حلوة مخلية الكل يبعد عنها لكن فى بنات تانية كتير باسلوبها الناس كلها معجبة بيها وبتحبها ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شوشو 
 انا مع هذه المقوله حتى لو ان الجمال نسبي لكن كل بنت تقدر تبرز شئ معين وجميل فيها حتى لو ان شاء الله ركزت على هدومها وشياكتها تبقى تطلع حلوه ولو مش حلوه من الاساس.. والثقه كمان هي الاساس الثقه بتخلي اللي قدامك يصدق انك جميله ولو كنتي شبه بومه ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شوشو
> انا مع هذه المقوله حتى لو ان الجمال نسبي لكن كل بنت تقدر تبرز شئ معين وجميل فيها حتى لو ان شاء الله ركزت على هدومها وشياكتها تبقى تطلع حلوه ولو مش حلوه من الاساس.. والثقه كمان هي الاساس الثقه بتخلي اللي قدامك يصدق انك جميله ولو كنتي شبه بومه ههههه


كلامك صح جدا يا هيفا اهم حاجة فعلا الثقة 
لازم اكون واثقة فى نفسى ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

شكلكم نمتن.. بنات وش احسن اغنيه لرقص خخخ


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شكلكم نمتن.. بنات وش احسن اغنيه لرقص خخخ


يا هيوف يا حبيبتى دلوقتى كل الاغانى عندنا تنفع للرقص ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

يوه وخصوصا اغاني ام كلثوم ههههه بجرب لياقه قبل مايخلصو علي
بقولك ايه ياعيوني تصبحي على خير.. ودعواتك ليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يوه وخصوصا اغاني ام كلثوم ههههه بجرب لياقه قبل مايخلصو علي
> بقولك ايه ياعيوني تصبحي على خير.. ودعواتك ليا


وانتى من اهل الخير يا قمر وربنا معاكى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا مرة سمعتها من واحد زميلي
> 
> قاللي مافيش بنت وحشة
> 
> ...


*
احب اقولك ان زميلك بيفهم .. شوفت بنات فعلا من وجهة نظرى مش حلوين بس الشباب شايفينهم قمرات عشان الاستايل .. و بنات تانية انا شيفاهم زى الملايكة و الشباب بيعتبروهم عادى مش حلوين لانهم مش استايل أو ملامحهم مش عجباهم او مش واثقين فى نفسهم كدة يعنى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانا كمان من راى موكى معتقدش ان الجمال جمال الشكل بس ياما بنات كتير حلوة ومع ذلك طباعها مش حلوة مخلية الكل يبعد عنها لكن فى بنات تانية كتير باسلوبها الناس كلها معجبة بيها وبتحبها ​



*الطباع مهمة بس لا تغنى عن الاهتمام الشكلى بالمظهر .. اة الطباع تكون كويسة و روحها حلوة و بشوشة بس لازم برضه تشوف هى بتبقى فى اجمل صورها ازاى و تعملها *



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شوشو
> انا مع هذه المقوله حتى لو ان الجمال نسبي لكن كل بنت تقدر تبرز شئ معين وجميل فيها حتى لو ان شاء الله ركزت على هدومها وشياكتها تبقى تطلع حلوه ولو مش حلوه من الاساس.. والثقه كمان هي الاساس الثقه بتخلي اللي قدامك يصدق انك جميله ولو كنتي شبه بومه ههههه



*ايوة انتى جيبتى الاخر .. الثقة ثم الثقة يا هيوف .. مفتاح الجمال اصلا الثقة و الابتسامة الصافية *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه الهدوء ده اتحسدتوا ؟ :spor2::spor2:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا طول عمرى هادية بس هما كانو بيوزونى لكن انا اصلا اصلا مش بنطق 


شوفتينى و انا هادية *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعا ياشقاوة ده انتى اهدا واحدة فى المصطبة 
هو انا خلفت الا شقاوة ؟:999::999:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*اللى بيكدب بيروح فين:yahoo: *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مارينا :999:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*طب هروح اقطع تذكرتين و اجى 


فين باقى البنات ؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

اوكى 

مش عارفه انتو تيجو وانا مش موجودة بس :a82:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا انا متوفرة بالاسواق 24/7 اهو 

مش تجمعينى مع حد انا هنا اهو 
هما وحشين اضربيهم *


----------



## +febronia+ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> 
> فين باقى البنات ؟*



باين زهقوا من هناا قالو يروحوا يشوفوا حتة تانيه يرغوا فيهااا والله اعلم  :thnk0001:


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب نبعتلهم عيل صغير ينادى عليهم :spor2:


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*​ 
طيب أنآ كنت جآية .. سمعت فيهـ ضرب
فـ

*لف وأرجع تآنى*

:999:
​


*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

لا ياسيكرت خليكى ديه شقاوة كانت بتحاول تغرغر بيا انى اضربكو بس انا مش رضيت علشان انا طيبة :wub::wub:


----------



## +febronia+ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب نبعتلهم عيل صغير ينادى عليهم :spor2:



تفتكري كده هيجوا 
انااا عندي فكره احلي
احناا نبعتلهم عيل صغير ينادي عليهم  اية رايك ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياسيكرت خليكى ديه شقاوة كانت بتحاول تغرغر بيا انى اضربكو بس انا مش رضيت علشان انا طيبة :wub::wub:



مآتحوليش يآ آنجل آلتهمة ثآبتة عليكم إنتو آلإتنين ومسجللكم سيديهآت كمآن :a63:

وعلى فيربونآ كمآن بآلمرة ههههـ



*عندى ميول شريرة آلنهآردة :yahoo:*




*.،*​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
طب تصدقي باية انا عدا عليااا اسماء كتير 
كل واحد بيقول اسمي زي مابيقرا الا فيربونا دي اول مره تعدي علياا   :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
*
ههههههههـ
غلطة كيبورد صدقينى مش قرآية 

أصله ألدغ فى آلـ " ر " ولمآ آجى أظبطهآ بعدين بتدخل فى أى حته :new6:



*.،*
*
*​*
*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا جيت ... منورة يا وايت :yahoo:*

*هنرغى ولا نقعد نلم فى بعض وبعد كدة نمشى :a82:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياسيكرت خليكى ديه شقاوة كانت بتحاول تغرغر بيا انى اضربكو بس انا مش رضيت علشان انا طيبة :wub::wub:



*أصيل يا ابو نسمة باعتنى فى مينت :t32:*



Secret_flower قال:


> مآتحوليش يآ آنجل آلتهمة ثآبتة عليكم إنتو آلإتنين ومسجللكم سيديهآت كمآن :a63:
> 
> وعلى فيربونآ كمآن بآلمرة ههههـ
> 
> ...



*احنا نروح القسم و هناك اللى له حق هياخده :smil12:*




white.angel قال:


> *انا جيت ... منورة يا وايت :yahoo:*
> 
> *هنرغى ولا نقعد نلم فى بعض وبعد كدة نمشى :a82:*​



*طب انتى جيتى و حييتى نفسك .. انا واجبى ايه دلوقتى ؟ سيبيلى حاجة اعملها طيب :t32:*


----------



## white.angel (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب انتى جيتى و حييتى نفسك .. انا واجبى ايه دلوقتى ؟ سيبيلى حاجة اعملها طيب :t32:*


*زيادة الخير خيرين **:a63:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *أصيل يا ابو نسمة باعتنى فى مينت :t32:*



هههههههه طول عمرى اصيلة بس مش بحب اقول علشان الغرور وكده :999:


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

انتو فييييييين ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش هنا *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ولا هناك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سالخييييييير عليكم يا بنات حد بينادى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ازيك يارورو منورة


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ازيك يارورو منورة


ده نوركم يا بنات ايه  مش هنرغى ولا ايه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب ارغى انتى الاول


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*سالنور ع البنور  ازيك يا رورو ميس يو يا بيبى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالنور ع البنور  ازيك يا رورو ميس يو يا بيبى *


ازيك يا قمر مسيو يو تو يا حبيبتى كيفك​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هنفضل نسلم على بعض كده كتير ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ارغى انتى الاول


انا مبحبش الرغى هههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هنفضل نسلم على بعض كده كتير ؟



*ايه الغيرة تى *:a63:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هنفضل نسلم على بعض كده كتير ؟


وحشنى يا بنات بلاش اسلم عليكم ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههه لا قصدى افتحو موضوع بدل السلامات ديه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه لا قصدى افتحو موضوع بدل السلامات ديه


انا كل المواضيع اللى عندى تخص الحماه واخت الجوز 
افتحوا انتم افضل ههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههه مالهم يارورو ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه مالهم يارورو ؟


انتم فاضين الاول ههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*احنا فراغ رهيب
اجازة عقبال عند السامعين *


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *احنا فراغ رهيب
> اجازة عقبال عند السامعين *



*اجازه :a82: ... واحنا كولدج ومليون رفرنس وتاكسى رايح وتاكسى جاى ونصحى من الفجررررر ونذااااااااااااااااكر ... وانتوا واخدين اجاااااااااااااااااازه **:banned:*

*ههههههههههههههه*
*كنت معديه قولت اقر :a63:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

طب بصوا بقا عاوزة  اسالكم سؤال 
كيف تتخلصى من حماتك هههههههه بهزر طبعا 
لا بجد عاوزة اتكلم معاكم عن الحماه ازاى تكسبيها 
مع العلم انك بتعملى معاها كل حاجة كويسة وكانك بنتها واكتر ومع ذلك 
هى مش بتتغير وبتتعامل معاكى بغيرة 
وقدام الناس تعملك كويس علشان الناس يفضلوا يقولوا عليها انها كويسة 
لكن هى غير كدا خالص وده مش من وجهة نظر انها مجرد حماه علشان كدا بنكرها لا دى حقيقة موجودة فعلا مهما تعملى مع حماتك مش بتعتبرك زى بنتها 
نفسى اعرف السبب ليه 
وشكرا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مممممممممممممممممممممم />>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.... 

اذيكم يا بناتيت 

وحشتوني بجد 

بترغو في ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههه قولى يارورو اللى فى نفسك


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السبب يارورو انها حاسة انك خطفتى ابنها منها 
الحاجة التانية متحاوليش تكسبيها ولا حاجة انتى عامليها كويس واعملى اللى عليكى وسيبك من رد فعلها انتى مش مسئولة عن ردود افعالها


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*وليه وجع القلب

من مواصفات شريك حياتى انه يبقى يتيم ... بس خلاص 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> السبب يارورو انها حاسة انك خطفتى ابنها منها
> الحاجة التانية متحاوليش تكسبيها ولا حاجة انتى عامليها كويس واعملى اللى عليكى وسيبك من رد فعلها انتى مش مسئولة عن ردود افعالها
> ​


​ بصى انا كنت بعاملها اكتر من ماما لكن مليت من كتر معاملتها اللى مش بتتغير فبقيت زى ما بتقولى بعمل اللى عليا ومش مسئولة عن رد فعلها بس مش مبرر ان الحموات يعملوا كدا علشان مجرد احساس جواها هى بس ان حد اخد منها ابنها


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههه شريرة انتى ياوايت


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وليه وجع القلب
> 
> من مواصفات شريك حياتى انه يبقى يتيم ... بس خلاص
> *


عندك حق يا وايت اانا معاكى جدا 
المفروض اى بنت تاخد واحد يتيم 
هتعيشوا حياه فلة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

عارفة يا رورو \في الافلام الهندي 

الحماه  يا أما تطلع شريرة جدا 

و في الاخر يحصل موقف يصحلها ضميرها 

يا أما تطلع طيبة جدا و مراة الابن هي اللي شريرة جدا 

و في الاخر يحصلها موقف يصحلها ضميرها ههههههههههههههههههههههه

فا انا من رأيي انك تعمليها كويس جدا ذي مانتي بتتعملي 

و هي اكيد هايجي وقت عليها و هتحس بقيمتك 

و هتحس قد ايه هي ظلمتك في مواقف معينة 

انتي افضلي ذي مانتي مهما عملت 

اتعاملي بمحبة 

هايجي وقت و هتلاقي لمحبتك قيمة كبييييييييييرة جدا في قلبها 

و ربنا يهدي كل الحماوات يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مممممممممممممممممممممم />>>>>>>>>>>>>>>....
> 
> اذيكم يا بناتيت
> 
> ...



ازيك ياموكى انتى وحشتينا كمان :wub:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اجازه :a82: ... واحنا كولدج ومليون رفرنس وتاكسى رايح وتاكسى جاى ونصحى من الفجررررر ونذااااااااااااااااكر ... وانتوا واخدين اجاااااااااااااااااازه **:banned:*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *كنت معديه قولت اقر :a63:*​



*فين المذاكرة دى يا بيبى ؟؟ دة اسمه كدب بيّن .. و بيّن يعنى واضح و رسمى قبل ما تسألى اهو :yahoo:*



moky قال:


> مممممممممممممممممممممم />>>>>>>>>>>>>>>....
> 
> اذيكم يا بناتيت
> 
> ...



*موكى مساكى نادى معطر بماء الورد 
الحماوات الفاتنات *


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه شريرة انتى ياوايت


*لالالا اصل الحمى تييي متعبه بشكل يمرض*

*الا لو انت عاشه بعيد عنها ... ودة شرط اساسى فى الارتباط*
*ماشوفهاش الا مرتين فى السنه وبسسسس*

*حوار بيت العيله وتعيش معانا ... هقلبه من البلكونه مش السلم*

*انما لو بعيده هيبقى تعامل طفيف مش هتلحقى تتشلى منها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عارفة يا رورو \في الافلام الهندي
> 
> ...


امين يارب بس لو هى مش من النوع اللى ضميرها بيصحى هههههههه 
اعمل ايه انا بقا ​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عارفة يا رورو \في الافلام الهندي
> ​


*احم احم .... *
*شمه ريحة سخريه ... اعترفى ايه نيتك فى ذكر الافلام الهندى هنا :yahoo:*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لالالا اصل الحمى تييي متعبه بشكل يمرض*
> 
> *الا لو انت عاشه بعيد عنها ... ودة شرط اساسى فى الارتباط*
> *ماشوفهاش الا مرتين فى السنه وبسسسس*
> ...



ههههههههه طيب لو طلعت حماتك عايشة وانتى بتحبى الشخص ده هتعملى ايه ؟ هتدفنيها ؟ ندفناها هههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فين المذاكرة دى يا بيبى ؟؟ دة اسمه كدب بيّن .. و بيّن يعنى واضح و رسمى قبل ما تسألى اهو :yahoo:*


*لا السؤال غلط ... اسمها فين الكولدج اللى انت رحتيها تييي*
*الكولدج بدأت من شهر وانا مهوبتش عندهم لسه :yahoo:*

*يس يس ... بين اخت صاحبة شونا هههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لالالا اصل الحمى تييي متعبه بشكل يمرض*
> 
> *الا لو انت عاشه بعيد عنها ... ودة شرط اساسى فى الارتباط*
> *ماشوفهاش الا مرتين فى السنه وبسسسس*
> ...


متهيالك يا وايت انك مش هتشوفيها انا معاكى انك هتترحمى منها لما متكونش معاكى فى نفس البيت لكن 
اكيد هتشوفيها كتير ياما تروحلك ياما ابنها هيقولك لازم تروحى لماما 
يعنى لا مفر قدرك يا بنتى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*رورو مش هعرف افتى فى الموضوع اوى بس على الاقل يعنى اعملى الخير و ارميه البحر ... بس اوعى تاخدى حماتك شخصيًا ترميها فى البحر و تقولى شقاوة اللى قالتلى مش ناقصة مصايب:yahoo: ... كلام جد قدمى حب و متستنيش المقابل و متكونيش طرية تتعصرى قدامها ولا ناشفة تتكسرى خليكى وسط لا عبيطة ولا مفترية و اكسبى قلب جوزك على اد ما تقدرى و حاولى متنسيش انها والدته برضه .. و يعينك ربنا و زى ماقولتلك قبل كدة فرجه واسع:smil12: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه طيب لو طلعت حماتك عايشة وانتى بتحبى الشخص ده هتعملى ايه ؟ هتدفنيها ؟ ندفناها هههههههههه


اه يا انجل وانا معاكم ندفناهااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه طيب لو طلعت حماتك عايشة وانتى بتحبى الشخص ده هتعملى ايه ؟ هتدفنيها ؟ ندفناها هههههههههه


*مانا قولت ... هى فى بيتها واحنا فى بيتنا*
*وماتشوفش خلقتى الا مرتين فى السنه ودمتم ..*

*انما لو هنعيش فى بيت عيله ... يبقى بلاها حب يا سوسو* :a82:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رورو مش هعرف افتى فى الموضوع اوى بس على الاقل يعنى اعملى الخير و ارميه البحر ... بس اوعى تاخدى حماتك شخصيًا ترميها فى البحر و تقولى شقاوة اللى قالتلى مش ناقصة مصايب:yahoo: ... كلام جد قدمى حب و متستنيش المقابل و متكونيش طرية تتعصرى قدامها ولا ناشفة تتكسرى خليكى وسط لا عبيطة ولا مفترية و اكسبى قلب جوزك على اد ما تقدرى و حاولى متنسيش انها والدته برضه .. و يعينك ربنا و زى ماقولتلك قبل كدة فرجه واسع:smil12: *


يا بنتى بحر مين اللى يحوق معاها 
ده السمك هيطلع يستغيث منها 
وبعدين دى هدوب اجيااااااااااال صدقونى 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه يا انجل وانا معاكم ندفناهااااااااااااااااااا​



ههههههه ليه كده ياريا ؟ اندهلك عبد العال يشيلها وتخلصى منها ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أكتوبر 2012)

يا وايت انا مدمنة افلام هندي 

باخدها حقن 

انا اتفرجلي على فلمين هندي كدة يرمو عضمي ههههههههههههههه

بجد الافلام الهندي دي حاجة كدة خاصة جدا في يومي ههههههههههههههههه


سخرية ايه بس 

بس خلي بالك شقاوة الافلام الهندي بطلعلها فسافيس 

و رورو لما بتشوف فيلم هندي بتبقى عايزة تكسر التلفزيووون

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا بهدي النفوس طبعا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه ليه كده ياريا ؟ اندهلك عبد العال يشيلها وتخلصى منها ؟


يااااااااااااريت بس دى عبد العال هيخاف منها  
مش بعيد هى اللى هتدفنوا 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مانا قولت ... هى فى بيتها واحنا فى بيتنا*
> *وماتشوفش خلقتى الا مرتين فى السنه ودمتم ..*
> 
> *انما لو هنعيش فى بيت عيله ... يبقى بلاها حب يا سوسو* :a82:​



يابنتى ازاى مرتين فى السنة ؟ انتى بتتكلمى فى ايه بس ؟ يعنى انت عايزة جوزك ينفصل عن عيلته خالص ؟ ده حتى يبقا حرام ومش ينفع خالص


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يا وايت انا مدمنة افلام هندي
> 
> باخدها حقن
> 
> ...


ليه كدا يا موكى اخص عليكى يا وحشة 
انا قولت كدا خالص 
مكنش العشا والله فيكى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*وايت يا حلوة يا صغننة 
انا بقول تخليكى فى الافلام الهندى و الشونا و تسيبك من حياة الواقع و الجواز لحد ما تقومى بالسلامة و تستردى الذاكرة و تكتشفى انك عايشة فى كوكب الارض فى دولة مصر و عاصمتها القاهرة 

قومى ذاكرى يا بنت اللى ادك نامو من بدرى اصلا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*موكى يا غالية يا طيبة يا بنت الحلال
وايت عارفة الحقيقةالمرة و مش عارفة تعملى حاجة 

لسة معرفتيش مين شقاوة قلم .. يومين و هتفهمى الحياة هنا ماشية ازاى *


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه اللى جاب سيرة الافلام الهندى والهنود دلوقتى ؟ :t32:
بلاش تخلونى اتفتح على الهندى والهنود دول بيجولى فى الكوابيس :a82:
انتو فاكرين ان الممثلين الهنود اللى بتشوفهم دول بأى حال من الاحوال يشبهو اى هندى حقيقى على ارض الواقع ؟ ابسلوتلى :kap: ولا ليهم علاقة مش عارفه هما بيعملولهم ايه فى الافلام علشان يطلعو كده


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يا وايت انا مدمنة افلام هندي
> باخدها حقن
> انا اتفرجلي على فلمين هندي كدة يرمو عضمي ههههههههههههههه
> بجد الافلام الهندي دي حاجة كدة خاصة جدا في يومي ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*شقاوه ربنا يبعتلها عريس بكرش ويكون بيعزف بليل **:yahoo:*
*ورورو مش ناقصه دعاوى كفايا حماتها :a82:*

*خليك معايا يا قمر انت ... دة احنا هنبقى صحاااااااااااااب*:wub:
*عندك اخبار عن اخر فيلم لشاروخان ولا مش متابعه* :999:

*واتفرجتى على ايه انهارده*
*انا شفت بارديس بتاع شاروخان وماهيما تشودرى*

*وريس بتاع سيف وكاترينا وبيباشا واكشى*
*
ها وانت :t13:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا رورو الجون بيجى فى ثانية .. متفقديش الامل .. قولنا فرجه قريب هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

وايت وموكى شكلكو هتطردو من المصطبة :t32: علشان تتفرجو على الافلام الهندى براحتكو


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا رورو الجون بيجى فى ثانية .. متفقديش الامل .. قولنا فرجه قريب هههههههههههههههههه*


يسمع من بقك ربنا يا اوختىىىىىىىىىى​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *شقاوه ربنا يبعتلها عريس بكرش ويكون بيعزف بليل **:yahoo:*
> *ورورو مش ناقصه دعاوى كفايا حماتها :a82:*
> 
> *خليك معايا يا قمر انت ... دة احنا هنبقى صحاااااااااااااب*:wub:
> ...



*هههههههه ادعى عليكى بايه و انتى فيكى كل العبر يا بعيدة :t32:
اساسا على ما الفيلم الهندى يخلص بتكون السما شطبت و قفلت ابوابها مفيش دعوة بتستجاب :a63:

يلا اتلم ....... خلاص ربنا ستير حليم :yahoo:*


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وايت يا حلوة يا صغننة
> انا بقول تخليكى فى الافلام الهندى و الشونا و تسيبك من حياة الواقع و الجواز لحد ما تقومى بالسلامة و تستردى الذاكرة و تكتشفى انك عايشة فى كوكب الارض فى دولة مصر و عاصمتها القاهرة
> قومى ذاكرى يا بنت اللى ادك نامو من بدرى اصلا *


*مرحتش الكولدج لسه انا مخلصتش الاجازه بتاعتى :a63:*​ 


Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه اللى جاب سيرة الافلام الهندى والهنود دلوقتى ؟ :t32:
> بلاش تخلونى اتفتح على الهندى والهنود دول بيجولى فى الكوابيس :a82:
> انتو فاكرين ان الممثلين الهنود اللى بتشوفهم دول بأى حال من الاحوال يشبهو اى هندى حقيقى على ارض الواقع ؟ ابسلوتلى :kap: ولا ليهم علاقة مش عارفه هما بيعملولهم ايه فى الافلام علشان يطلعو كده


*يا حول الله يارب ... انت غيرانه ليييييييييييه* :a82:
*ثم احنا هنتجوزهم يكش يبقوا بياخدوا الشاور بمية نار ...
زى العثل بردو :a63:*

*ربنا يبعتلك عريس يكون اخو عريس شقاوه كدة لزم :yahoo:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *شقاوه ربنا يبعتلها عريس بكرش ويكون بيعزف بليل **:yahoo:*
> *ورورو مش ناقصه دعاوى كفايا حماتها :a82:*
> 
> *خليك معايا يا قمر انت ... دة احنا هنبقى صحاااااااااااااب*:wub:
> ...


ايه ده ايه ده الاسماء الغريبة اللى عمالة اسمعها دى يا سبحان اله وده من ايه ان شاء الله 
 انتوا عارفين انا مبحبش الهندى صحيح لكن بحب 
اميتاب بتشان تحسى  انه مز كدا 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههه ادعى عليكى بايه و انتى فيكى كل العبر يا بعيدة :t32:
> اساسا على ما الفيلم الهندى يخلص بتكون السما شطبت و قفلت ابوابها مفيش دعوة بتستجاب :a63:
> 
> يلا اتلم ....... خلاص ربنا ستير حليم :yahoo:*


*
ادعى براحتك يا قلبى ماهو كله بيطلع عليك 
هو بيروح لغريب :yahoo:*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *يا حول الله يارب ... انت غيرانه ليييييييييييه* :a82:
> *ثم احنا هنتجوزهم يكش يبقوا بياخدوا الشاور بمية نار ...
> زى العثل بردو :a63:*
> 
> *ربنا يبعتلك عريس يكون اخو عريس شقاوه كدة لزم :yahoo:*​



انشاء الله ربنا هيبعتلك عريس بيشخر ولما يخرج من البيت يشغلك شخارة بالكهربا :yahoo::yahoo:
او عريس هندى ريحته ريحة توابل وكارى ههههه ( على فكرة ديه ريحتهم الحقيقية طول الوقت ومشهورين بكده متعرفيش بيستحمو بيه ولا ايه حكايتهم ؟)


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اميتاب بتشان تحسى  انه مز كدا هههههههههههههههه


*تعرفى ان اميتاب باتشن طولة 240 سم*
*وكان من المستحيلات انه يدخل عالم السينما ... واعتبرها اكبر انجاز فى حياته انه يقف قدام كاميرا بسبب طوله :999:*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أكتوبر 2012)

> انا بهدي النفوس طبعا
> شقاوه ربنا يبعتلها عريس بكرش ويكون بيعزف بليل
> ورورو مش ناقصه دعاوى كفايا حماتها
> 
> ...



بصي يا ستي اخر اخبار لشارو انه بيجهز فيلم الجديد 

دون 3 تقريبا 

انهاردة اتفرجت على بارديس بس 

بس بيني و بينك البت ماهيما تشودري دي قمر 

انا بقى يا وايت نفسي اتفرج على جاب وي ميت بتاع شاهد كابور بمووووووووت في الفيلم ده 

انا مش عارفة الناس دي قادرة تعيش من غير افلام هندي اذاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هاتولي واحد بيعرف يعيط ذي شاروخان هههههههههههه

يانهر رومانسية هههههههههههه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تعرفى ان اميتاب باتشن طولة 240 سم*
> *وكان من المستحيلات انه يدخل عالم السينما ... واعتبرها اكبر انجاز فى حياته انه يقف قدام كاميرا بسبب طوله :999:*​


بس قمر بردوا مزززززززززززززز​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *
> ادعى براحتك يا قلبى ماهو كله بيطلع عليك
> هو بيروح لغريب :yahoo:*



*للاسف كله بيطلع على جتتى .. يلا اهو قدر مين بيغير قدره :a82:*



white.angel قال:


> *تعرفى ان اميتاب باتشن طولة 240 سم*
> *وكان من المستحيلات انه يدخل عالم السينما ... واعتبرها اكبر انجاز فى حياته انه يقف قدام كاميرا بسبب طوله :999:*​



*كدة ممكن يعلقنى فى حزام البنطلون مش هخيله ولا اعمله دوشة :yahoo:*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

وايت وموكى انتو بتاخدو الافلام الهندى فى العضل ولا الوريد ؟ :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وايت وموكى انتو بتاخدو الافلام الهندى فى العضل ولا الوريد ؟ :yahoo::yahoo:


ههههههههههههه حلوة يا انجل ​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بصي يا ستي اخر اخبار لشارو انه بيجهز فيلم الجديد
> دون 3 تقريبا
> انهاردة اتفرجت على بارديس بس
> بس بيني و بينك البت ماهيما تشودري دي قمر
> ...


*ماهيما حلوه فى الفيلم دة بس ... بصراحه شاروخان لو مثل قدام ............. هتطلع موزه بردو ... الواد دة كارثه ...*:smil12:

*بعشق مشهد السيف لما يمسكه ويسحبه بايده ويقسم لباباها بدمه انه ميلمسهاش حتى لو هيقتله هو :yahoo:*

*لا يا ستى دون 3 متأجل ... انت قديمه اوى حاليا باقى شهررررر على فيلم Jab tak hai jan مع كاترينا وانوشكا انتاج ياش راج يعنى الجبروت كله ... حسه انى هموت على ما الشهر دى يعدى :a82: *
*وبعديه هيصور فيلم مع ديبيكا ... وبعد كدة بقى دون3 ...*

*جاب وى ميت احلى فيلم عمله شاهيد مع كارينا شفته بتاع 15 مره :yahoo:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ماهيما حلوه فى الفيلم دة بس ... بصراحه شاروخان لو مثل قدام ............. هتطلع موزه بردو ... الواد دة كارثه ...*:smil12:
> 
> *بعشق مشهد السيف لما يمسكه ويسحبه بايده ويقسم لباباها بدمه انه ميلمسهاش حتى لو هيقتله هو :yahoo:*
> 
> ...


هااااااااااااااااااار اسود على الكلام ايه ده انتى حافظة الاسماء دى ازاى يا وايت 
متهيالى لو بتذكرى زى ما انتى حافظة الاسماء دى هتبقى رهيبة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *شقاوه ربنا يبعتلها عريس بكرش ويكون بيعزف بليل **:yahoo:*
> *ورورو مش ناقصه دعاوى كفايا حماتها :a82:*
> 
> *خليك معايا يا قمر انت ... دة احنا هنبقى صحاااااااااااااب*:wub:
> ...





moky قال:


> بصي يا ستي اخر اخبار لشارو انه بيجهز فيلم الجديد
> 
> دون 3 تقريبا
> 
> ...



*بصو ...  انتو تجيبو لمونة و فصين توم و جرنالين .. تعملو كوباية لمونادة مشبرة و تشربوها بالف هنا و فصين التوم تاخدوهم على الريق و قشرة اللمونة تدهنو بيها فروة راسكو و الجرنال تلفوه على صدركم و تدفو و تنام 24 ساعة و بأذن ربنا الحالة هتتحسن .. اكتر من كدة و بيزيح ربنا صدقونى .. المهم متفقدوش الامل :a82:*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بصو ...  انتو تجيبو لمونة و فصين توم و جرنالين .. تعملو كوباية لمونادة مشبرة و تشربوها بالف هنا و فصين التوم تاخدوهم على الريق و قشرة اللمونة تدهنو بيها فروة راسكو و الجرنال تلفوه على صدركم و تدفو و تنام 24 ساعة و بأذن ربنا الحالة هتتحسن .. اكتر من كدة و بيزيح ربنا صدقونى .. المهم متفقدوش الامل :a82:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *للاسف كله بيطلع على جتتى .. يلا اهو قدر مين بيغير قدره :a82:*
> *كدة ممكن يعلقنى فى حزام البنطلون مش هخيله ولا اعمله دوشة :yahoo:*


*ادعى براحتك بقى :a63:*
*تخيلى انت يدوبك حزام البنطلون ... ايه الناس الطويلة تيي :a82:*​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااار اسود على الكلام ايه ده انتى حافظة الاسماء دى ازاى يا وايت
> متهيالى لو بتذكرى زى ما انتى حافظة الاسماء دى هتبقى رهيبة ​


*هتعمليلى زى الغاليه امال لما تشوفينى وانا بغنى هندى*
*بغلب شان وسونو وسونيدهي صدقينى :spor2:*​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بصو ...  انتو تجيبو لمونة و فصين توم و جرنالين .. تعملو كوباية لمونادة مشبرة و تشربوها بالف هنا و فصين التوم تاخدوهم على الريق و قشرة اللمونة تدهنو بيها فروة راسكو و الجرنال تلفوه على صدركم و تدفو و تنام 24 ساعة و بأذن ربنا الحالة هتتحسن .. اكتر من كدة و بيزيح ربنا صدقونى .. المهم متفقدوش الامل :a82:*


*قولتيلى انت دفعة سنة كام* :dance:
*تربى الحاج المزين مش كدة :cry2:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

> *هتعمليلى زى الغاليه امال لما تشوفينى وانا بغنى هندى*
> *بغلب شان وسونو وسونيدهي صدقينى*


طب يلا عاوزين نسمع اغنية هندى ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

لا تمام يا شقاوة شغااااااااال
ههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ادعى براحتك بقى :a63:*
> *تخيلى انت يدوبك حزام البنطلون ... ايه الناس الطويلة تيي :a82:*​
> *هتعمليلى زى الغاليه امال لما تشوفينى وانا بغنى هندى*
> *بغلب شان وسونو وسونيدهي صدقينى :spor2:*​ *قولتيلى انت دفعة سنة كام* :dance:
> *تربى الحاج المزين مش كدة :cry2:*​



*دة اسمه الطب البديل ايش فهمك انتى بس خليكى فى الكوكو واوا بتاعك دة ... و اسمعى كلامى و جربى و هتفوقى و هتبقى زى الفل الموضوع مش مستعصى ولا مزمن بيخفو منه :a63:*


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مساء الخير عليكم يا ستات المصطبة


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> مساء الخير عليكم يا ستات المصطبة


سالنوووووووور على البنوووووووووور
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أكتوبر 2012)

> ماهيما حلوه فى الفيلم دة بس ... بصراحه شاروخان لو مثل قدام ............. هتطلع موزه بردو ... الواد دة كارثه ...
> 
> بعشق مشهد السيف لما يمسكه ويسحبه بايده ويقسم لباباها بدمه انه ميلمسهاش حتى لو هيقتله هو
> 
> ...



بصي بقى انا بعشق ايشواريا راي 

و راني موخرجي 
بريتي زينتا 

و حببتي كاترينا كيف مووووووووووووووووووووووووووزة 

و كارينا كابور دي اعسل ممثلة شوفتها في حياتي 

يا خراشي على شقاوتها 

انا بقى بعشق المشهد لما كانت بتغني قدام الناس و اول ما دخل شارو جان (ارجون في الفيلم ) 

قامت جريت عليه و ماتكسفتش يا لهوووووووووووووووي

بحب فيلم ديفداس لشارو 
بعد اعيط فيه عياااااااااااااط 
كا ما احب اكتأب اتفرج عليه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مش فاهمة بتحكوا عن اية ومكسلة ارجع صفحة لوراااا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ميررررررررسى يا رورو يا نججججججججججججف انت
الله بالحق حماتك عاملة اية عندك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب يلا عاوزين نسمع اغنية هندى ​


*على فكره الاغانى الهندى رائعه من حيث الاصوات والالحان والكلمات ...*

*دة فى اغنيه بتقول .. واحد بيقول لحبيبته ..*

*انت صلاتى .. انت دعائى .. ولا اعلم الا انى ارى الرب فيك .. لا يسعنى سوى ان انحنى امامك .. ماذا يمكننى ان افعل*

*رغم انك بعيده الا انى المسك بعينى .. احياناً عطرك .. يكفينى وجودك من حولى .. وماذا يمكننى ان افعل الا ان انحنى امامك*

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه :yahoo:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب يلا عاوزين نسمع اغنية هندى ​



*الطيب احسن يا بنتى راجعى نفسك فى طلبك و استغفرى ربنا :smil12:*



سهم الغدر قال:


> لا تمام يا شقاوة شغااااااااال
> ههههههههههه



*اى خدعة يا قمر 
*


سهم الغدر قال:


> مساء الخير عليكم يا ستات المصطبة



*سالنور ع البنور و الجمال يا قمراية منورة 
*


سهم الغدر قال:


> مش فاهمة بتحكوا عن اية ومكسلة ارجع صفحة لوراااا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*كنا بنحكى عن الحموات الفاتنات و مش عارفة مين فيهم منها لله فتحت موضوع الافلام الهندى و عينك ماتشوف الا النور سخنو و بدأو يخرفو بحاول انصحم بس مفيش فايدة :kap:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> ميررررررررسى يا رورو يا نججججججججججججف انت
> الله بالحق حماتك عاملة اية عندك
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بتسلم عليكى 
الا بالحق الاقيش عندك سم فيران ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ايوة انت يا جامد يا بتاع النصائح
متابعة معاكم انا نشكر ربنا حماتى ملالالالالالالالالالالالالاك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *على فكره الاغانى الهندى رائعه من حيث الاصوات والالحان والكلمات ...*
> 
> *دة فى اغنيه بتقول .. واحد بيقول لحبيبته ..*
> 
> ...


مليس دعوة انتى هتضحكى علينا امال فين الهندى 
عاوزة اغنية بكلمات هندى مش عربى ​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بصي بقى انا بعشق ايشواريا راي
> و راني موخرجي
> بريتي زينتا
> و حببتي كاترينا كيف مووووووووووووووووووووووووووزة
> ...



*دول ملكات يا امى انت بتتكلمى فى ايه :wub:
*​


> انا بقى بعشق المشهد لما كانت بتغني قدام الناس و اول ما دخل شارو جان (ارجون في الفيلم )
> قامت جريت عليه و ماتكسفتش يا لهوووووووووووووووي


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*مشهد تحفه ... تقوله تعالى غنى معايا .. يقولها عيب روحى روحى هههههههههههه*​


> بحب فيلم ديفداس لشارو
> بعد اعيط فيه عياااااااااااااط
> كا ما احب اكتأب اتفرج عليه هههههههههههه​


*ديفداس يعتبر من الملاحم الهنديه *
*كفايا الجمله بتاعة*
*"ابى طردنى من البلد*
*وامى طردتنى من البيت*
*وكلكم طردتونى من قلب بارو*
*وربنا جاى يطردنى دلوقتى من الحياه" *

*بس بحس ان فى جبروت اكتر كال هو نا هو *
*متعرضش على زى افلام قبل كدة بس على النت :spor2:*​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههه
 لالالالالا يا رورو متلاقيش 
بقولك حماتى ملالالاك يبقى هشيلة اعمل بية اية السم 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

> الطيب احسن يا بنتى راجعى نفسك فى طلبك و استغفرى ربنا


اصلك متعرفيش الغرض من سؤالى هخليها تحرم تجيب سيرة الهندى 
هنا تانى هههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> هههههههههه
> لالالالالا يا رورو متلاقيش
> بقولك حماتى ملالالاك يبقى هشيلة اعمل بية اية السم
> ههههههههههههه


طب يا اوختى سمى فى سرك كدا 
يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها 
ابقى طمنينى عليكى بكرة 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اصلك متعرفيش الغرض من سؤالى هخليها تحرم تجيب سيرة الهندى
> هنا تانى هههههههههههه​



*او هى تخلينا نحرم ندخل المصطبة دى تانى .. سلاح ذو حدين :a82:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مين اللى جاب سيرة الهندى هنا هرااااااااااااااااام عليكم 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *او هى تخلينا نحرم ندخل المصطبة دى تانى .. سلاح ذو حدين :a82:*


ههههههههه تفتكرى طب برصى هطير انا لحسن تقفشنى 
انا مش هناك لو حد عاوز منى حاجة ابقوا صفروا 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

لالالالا يا رورو اطمنى من دلوقتى  ههههههه
يا بنتى بقولك ملالالالالالالالالالالالالاك 
بجد ربنا يخليهالى يااااااااارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> لالالالا يا رورو اطمنى من دلوقتى  ههههههه
> يا بنتى بقولك ملالالالالالالالالالالالالاك
> بجد ربنا يخليهالى يااااااااارب


بقولك ايه هى ملالالالالالالاك  
ولا ملالالالالالالاك 
علشان انا كدا ابتديت اتوخوش على راى هانى رمزى ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

وايت انتى مصرية ولا هندية
ههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه تفتكرى طب برصى هطير انا لحسن تقفشنى
> انا مش هناك لو حد عاوز منى حاجة ابقوا صفروا
> ههههههههههههه​



*و تسيبينى وحدى مع الجبابرة دول :cry2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و تسيبينى وحدى مع الجبابرة دول :cry2:*[/QUOTE
> طب ما تيجى معايا هناك لحسن هنا بقيت بخاف ههههههههه​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مليس دعوة انتى هتضحكى علينا امال فين الهندى
> عاوزة اغنية بكلمات هندى مش عربى ​


*ممكن اكتبلك كلماتها هندى *
*بس كدة كدة مش هتفهميها :wub:*
Tu hi toh jannat meri, Tu hi mera junoon
 Tu hi to mannat meri, Tu hi rooh ka sukoon
 Tu hi aakhion ki thandak, tu hi dil ki hai dastak
 Aur kuch na janu mein, bas itna hi jaanu
 Tujh mein rab dikhta hai
 Yaara mein kya karu​*
دى ترجمة الجزء الاول اللى كتبتهولك فوق :smil12:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ممكن اكتبلك كلماتها هندى *
> *بس كدة كدة مش هتفهميها :wub:*
> Tu hi toh jannat meri, Tu hi mera junoon
> Tu hi to mannat meri, Tu hi rooh ka sukoon
> ...


وايت يا حبيبتى حقك عليا والنبى انا غلطانة ومش هعمل كدا تانى 
انا الى جبت ده كله لنفسى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وايت يا حبيبتى حقك عليا والنبى انا غلطانة ومش هعمل كدا تانى
> انا الى جبت ده كله لنفسى ​



*مش قولتلك :smil12:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش قولتلك :smil12:*


حرمت  خلالالالالالالالالالالالاص ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

غيرتوا الموضوع ولا لسة بتنتفوا ف ريش الحموات 
ههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> غيرتوا الموضوع ولا لسة بتنتفوا ف ريش الحموات
> ههههههههههه



*لو عندك موضوع قولى 
عشان حاسة ان الهندى الى احنا فيه دة بسبب لعنة الحماوات :999:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> غيرتوا الموضوع ولا لسة بتنتفوا ف ريش الحموات
> ههههههههههه


البركة فى وايت بنتكلم عن الافلام الهندى منه لله بقا الى كان السبب 
​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا هقوم انام .. كدة هنحرف 
واسيبلكم موكى شريكتى D: 

باى *


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بلا هندى بلا امريكانى 
على رأى اللمبى تحيا مصر يا عم 
ولا اية رايك يا رورو
شقوة ممكن نفتح موضوع جديد اوك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا هقوم انام .. كدة هنحرف
> واسيبلكم موكى شريكتى D:
> 
> باى *



*نوم الظالم عبادة يا روح قلبى :smil12:
و انا هحصلك عشان سقعانة عايزة اتدفى .. الجو بدأ يتغير *


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا هقوم انام .. كدة هنحرف
> واسيبلكم موكى شريكتى D:
> 
> باى *


هابى دريم  باى ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا هقوم انام .. كدة هنحرف *
> *واسيبلكم موكى شريكتى D: *
> 
> *باى *


 لا وعلى اية ام لسسسة بدرى 
هو انتى لسة منحرفتيش كدة هههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> بلا هندى بلا امريكانى
> على رأى اللمبى تحيا مصر يا عم
> ولا اية رايك يا رورو
> شقوة ممكن نفتح موضوع جديد اوك



*لا شقاوة مبتفتحش عندى جفاف فكرى
افتحى و انا اشارك 
بس بسرعة احسن انا بتلج منكم :kap:*


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نوم الظالم عبادة يا روح قلبى :smil12:
> و انا هحصلك عشان سقعانة عايزة اتدفى .. الجو بدأ يتغير *


*ظالم وروح قلبى :a82:*

*روحى يا بعيده الهى تحلمى احلام سعيده وتنامى كويس :wub:*

*باى يا عمرى *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

معلش يا وايت رديت على مشاركتك افتكرت شقاوة 
وممكن تزعلى من ردى  لان حاسة انك مش واخدة على زى شقاوة


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> لا وعلى اية ام لسسسة بدرى
> هو انتى لسة منحرفتيش كدة هههههههههه


*لا لسه :a63:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> هابى دريم  باى ​


*
باى يا قمر * *:wub: *


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شقاوة
لا غاليتى ممكن تنامى لربما تاخدى دور برد 
وتدعى على وانا صراحة مش ناقصة اللى فى مكفينى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا لسه :a63:*
> 
> *
> باى يا قمر * *:wub: *


باى يا سكر ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ظالم وروح قلبى :a82:*
> 
> *روحى يا بعيده الهى تحلمى احلام سعيده وتنامى كويس :wub:*
> 
> *باى يا عمرى *​



*يارب يا بعيدة و انتى كمان الهى تحلمى احلام جميلة زيك و تنامى و تروح عليكى نومة و تصحى مزقططة 
باى يا قمر *



سهم الغدر قال:


> معلش يا وايت رديت على مشاركتك افتكرت شقاوة
> وممكن تزعلى من ردى  لان حاسة انك مش واخدة على زى شقاوة



*لالا وايت دى اطيب منى انا جنبها ديكتاتورة :t13: اما تكلميها هتعرفى انها شرباتة بس الهندى مأثر عليها نفسيًا و بأذن ربنا هتخف قريب انا وراها ياانا يا الهندى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> شقاوة
> لا غاليتى ممكن تنامى لربما تاخدى دور برد
> وتدعى على وانا صراحة مش ناقصة اللى فى مكفينى
> ههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه لا مش هدعى عليكى يا قمر مش تخافى 
يلا تصبحو على واقع أجمل من أى حلم *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ممممممممممممممممممممم

النت عندي بطئ جدا 

و قارفني 

افتح موضوع 

يا ترى يا بنات الزوج العقلاني افضل و لا الرومانسي 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و اذا كان في حد بيتوافر فيه الاتنين 

البنت تفضل تكون انهي نسبته اعلى في شخصية زوجها ؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لالا وايت دى اطيب منى انا جنبها ديكتاتورة :t13: اما تكلميها هتعرفى انها شرباتة بس الهندى مأثر عليها نفسيًا و بأذن ربنا هتخف قريب انا وراها ياانا يا الهندى *


ماشى يا عسسسسسسسسل اتمنى متكونش زعلت 
ولا اكون سبب زعل اى حد انتوا كلكم طيبين وتتحبوا صراحة
ربنا يحميكوا


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ممممممممممممممممممممم​
> 
> النت عندي بطئ جدا ​
> و قارفني ​
> ...


 موضوع رائع 
ممتابعة أرأئكم ولو ان خلاص راحت على 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

بصى يا موكى انا بحب الرجل اللى فيه الاتنين بنسب متساوية 
يعنى يكون عقلانى جدا وفى نفس الوقت رومانسى جدا 
لان فى ناس كتير بتشتكى من الرجالة العقلانية بس ومتكنش رومانسية 
وفى ناس تانى بتشتكى من الرومانسية الزيادة 
فيفضل يكون جامع بين الاتنين العقلانية والرومانسية بنسب متساوية ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ياموكى الوسط حلو يعنى لايكون رومانسى طول الوقت ولا عقلانى طول الوقت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أكتوبر 2012)

تمام 

و ده نلاقيه فين ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> تمام
> 
> و ده نلاقيه فين ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههه​


فى السوبر ماركت يا مووووووووكى 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

على سطح المريخ :yahoo:


----------



## Samir poet (10 أكتوبر 2012)

يا موكى
بما انى من ضمن الرجالة
احب اقولك خير الامور هى الاوسط
اممممممممم
هتلاقى الرجالة كتير بيجمعها الصفات
دى خدينى على سيبل المثال انا
سمورة او ابو سمرة
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

فين البنات ؟ :new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فين البنات ؟ :new8:


احنا هناااااااااك​


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا مفيش بنات فى فيلم هندى D:*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو طيب ما تيجو هنا :new8:

وايت :t32::t32:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا مفيش بنات فى فيلم هندى D:*


 انتى تانى يا وايت ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*البنات اترمو عرايس للنيل من زمان انتى لسة فاكرة *


----------



## mero_engel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه دا اغيب عن المصطبه الاقيكم بطلتو تحكو يا بنات
لا خير خير كده هقلق


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أكتوبر 2012)

لا ياشقاوة احنا موجودين اهو مش لحقو يرمونا فى النيل هربنا :59:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههههههههه انجيل بلاش انا انهاردة بالذات انا لسانى انهاردة سابقنى و انتى صغنتوتة 


محسودين يا ميرو *


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه انجيل بلاش انا انهاردة بالذات انا لسانى انهاردة سابقنى و انتى صغنتوتة
> 
> *



ليه قولى اللى فى نفسك انا كبيرة مش صغنتوتة :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ليه قولى اللى فى نفسك انا كبيرة مش صغنتوتة :new6:



*يا شيخة اقعدى :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا شيخة اقعدى :new6:*



لا هقف :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*ليه عليكى ذنب ولا عفريت 

يلا العبى قدام بيتكو *


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه عليكى ذنب ولا عفريت
> 
> يلا العبى قدام بيتكو *



علشان مزاجى 

وانتى يلا روحى العبى فى الطين :new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

العبوا مع بعض يا بنات يا حلوين ​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

صدقينى يارورو هى اللى عم تتحركش فينى ( يعنى تغلس عليا باللبنانى او بالسورى مش فاكرة ) :new6: وانا طيبة وهادية :new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صدقينى يارورو هى اللى عم تتحركش فينى ( يعنى تغلس عليا باللبنانى او بالسورى مش فاكرة ) :new6: وانا طيبة وهادية :new8:


عيب يا شقاوة متتحركشيش فينها ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا اله الا المسيح 
انا جيت جنبك يا بنت انتى ؟؟؟

دى بتقولى شكل للبيع و انا قاعدة فى حالى اهو 
ادينى مربعة ايدى و مش بنطق *


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا اله الا المسيح
> انا جيت جنبك يا بنت انتى ؟؟؟
> 
> دى بتقولى شكل للبيع و انا قاعدة فى حالى اهو
> ادينى مربعة ايدى و مش بنطق *


معلشى يا حبيبتى خلاص يا انجل  هى قاعدة ساكتة اهو ​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

لا يارورو متصدقيهاش عماله تغلس عليا وانا طيوبة ومش بعمل حاجة :new8:


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*بنات ... كل واحده تمسك عروستها وتلعب بهدوء ... 
بدل ماجى احكيلكم قصة الفيلم الهندى بتاع انهارده :new6: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا يارورو متصدقيهاش عماله تغلس عليا وانا طيوبة ومش بعمل حاجة :new8:


معلشى يا انجل خليها عليكى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

لالالالالالالا وايت ارجوكى الا الهندى ممكن نموت منك :59:

شقاوة اتحركشى زى ما انتى عايزة ديه فيها هندى يابنتى :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وايت قفلتينا كلنا الله يخرب عقلك


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لالالالالالالا وايت ارجوكى الا الهندى ممكن نموت منك :59:
> 
> شقاوة اتحركشى زى ما انتى عايزة ديه فيها هندى يابنتى :new6:


*ايوه كدة ..*

*اتحركشى براحتك يا شقاوه وانت يانانسى الكبيره ماتتحركشيش واستحمليها :mus13:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههه شقاوة , وايت رعبتنا 

وايت , حاضر اوامرك هو حد يقدر يقولك لا ؟ ده انتى معاكى الهندى يابنتى سلاح فتاك :new6:


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فييييييييييييييينكم يا نسل حواء


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

انا هنا , ينفع انا ؟ :smil12::smil12:


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

كلة كويس 
ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه كل اللى يجيبه ربنا كويس 
بنت ولد قرد , :t33::t33:


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه
على رأيك مبقتش تفرق


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه اهى كلها مصايب :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*هههههـ *مثآء آلخيييير ^_^*

 إزيكم يآ بنآتيت 
آلولآد لأ
آلقرود تهوينآ :t33:
 


*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ليه مالها القرود ياسيكرت ؟:t33:


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مثثثثثاء العثثثثثثل 
ياللى مش عارفة معنى اسمك 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*يعنى آلولآد لأ عآدى  .. وشآيلة هم آلقرود :new6:


*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> مثثثثثاء العثثثثثثل
> ياللى مش عارفة معنى اسمك
> هههههههههههههه


ههههههـ
يُقآل* وردهـ سرية* .. وآلله أعلم:new6:


منورة يآ جميلة *^_^*


*.،*​

​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههه القرود اهم ههههههههههههه
بهزر طبعا علشان محدش يزعل


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه القرود اهم ههههههههههههه
> بهزر طبعا علشان محدش يزعل


هههههههـ
حبيبى يللى هتبيتنآ فى آلقسم آلنهآردة:new6:



*مآ تفتحى موضوع من موآضيعكـ آلكميلة يآ آنجل 
*

*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ
> حبيبى يللى هتبيتنآ فى آلقسم آلنهآردة:new6:
> 
> 
> ...



لا مش تخافى مش هيقدرو يعملو حاجة :t33::t33:
كل مرة تدبسونى وتجرو صح ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*ربنآ يستر 


لآ يآ كوكو قولى إنتِ بس
أنآ سهرآية آلنهآردهـ 
 



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارفه ياسيكرت 
ايه رأيكو نتكلم عن علياء المهدى ( هو موضوع قديم ) بس ايه رأيكو فى اللى عملته ؟وعن مفهومها عن الحرية


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*أنآ روحت قريت عن قصتهآ لإنى مآكنتش أعرفهآ 

بصى يآ آنجل هى أكيد حرهـ
لكن *كل شئ فى آلدنيآ زى مآ ليهـ سبب بردو ليهـ هدف*
ولو .. أجآزنآ إن آلسبب كآن نبيل وسآمى
فأيهـ آلهدف وآلنتيجة إللى كسبتهآ أو أضآفت لمفهوم " *آلحرية *" بيهآ
آلحرية مش محتآجة إللى يدآفع عنهآ
آلحرية محتآجة بس إن أصحآبهآ يطآلبوآ بيهآ ويكونوآ مسئولين عنهآ
وكل إنسآن هو بس آللى يقدر بنفسهـ يحققهآ أو يقتنصهآ ..*!*


 

*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بصى من وجهة النظر الانسانية هى حرة تعمل اللى هى عايزاه طالما مش بتأذى حد 
بس هى حاولت تدافع عن هدف نبيل بس وصلت بطريقة غلط لمجتمع مش مهيأ لتقبل حاجة زى كده 
فهى بالعكس اسأت اكتر لفكر الحرية اللى بتدافع عنها اكتر ما افادتها لان ده اكد فى عقول الناس البسيطة ان الحرية يعنى الفجور وده مش صحيح بس اسلوبها ده هو اللى اكد للناس الفكرة ديه 

من وجهة النظر المسيحية طبعا الكلام ده مرفوض ومش صحيح ابدا


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*بآلظبط ودآ إللى كنت عآيزهـ أوصلهـ
*هى مآوصلتش لهدفهآ*
بل بآلعكس أضرت بيهـ 



طيب بآلمرة بقى :spor24:
أيه رأيكـ فى آللوحآت آلفنية إللى بتعرض موديلز بآلشكل دآ ..*؟*

 

*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بصى الفن بالذات رؤية الفنان وانا اعرف ان الفنانين اللى بيرسمو لوحات بالشكل ده هو مش غرضة ابدا الاثارة او اى معنى مش كويس لكن هى ديه بتكون رؤيته الفنية فى تصوير جسم الانسان مش اكتر 
وفيه مدارس بتقول ان جسم الانسان مش فيه اى حاجة نخجل منها او نداريها فأيه المانع نصورها او نرسمها 
هى بتبقا ثقافة مجتمع واذا كان ده مقبول فى المجتمع ولا لا
فى النهاية انا بشوفها حرية وكل واحد يعمل اللى ضميره يريحه طالما مش هيأذى الاخر او يعتدى عليه بحريته 
حد هيقولى ان اللوحات ديه هتأذى الشباب ومعرفش ايه , هقوله الشباب الصغير مش مستنى لوحات فنية علشان يتأذى النت مليان والتلفزيون مليان :t33::t33:وقبل ده كله عقله موجود وشغال its  a state of mind


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

*هى أكيد رؤية وكل شخص ليهـ وجهة نظرهـ
بس دآ مآ ينفيش كونهآ عثرة لغيرهآ 
حتى مع رقى فكر آلمجتمع
فيهـ ثوآبت سيكولوجية وفسيولوجية مفيش عليهآ جدل

*لكن كلٌ مسئول عن أفعآلهـ وأرآئهـ*

 

*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أكتوبر 2012)

انا متفقة معاكى هى من وجهة نظر مسيحية هى عثرة انما انا فى مجتمعات غير مسيحية مثلا او مسيحية بالاسم هفرض ازاى عليهم مفهومى عن العثرة ؟ 
صعب جدا 
وعلشان كده انا بقول كل واحد يرجع لضميره 
وبالنسبة للعثرة فهى موجودة فى كل مكان تقريبا حتى العثرة بتيجى من المسيحين نفسهم اوقات مابالك بغير المؤمنين ؟
واوقات بحس ان العثرة كمان بتكون state of mind علشان كده المسيح قال ان لوعينك بتعثرك اقلعها والقها بعيد عنك مقالش روح غير سبب العثرة فى الشخص اللى قدامك بالقوة او امنعه بالقوة على انه يكون عثرة انما حل مشكلة العثرة النابعة من جواك من عينيك 

وعلشان كده بيقولك ان حتى لو الانسان فى صحرا ومش حواليه د فالعثرة موجودة فى قلبه وفى عقله وده اللى بيختبره الاباء الر هبان ساعات فى الصحرا من تجارب مع الشيطان حتى فى عدم وجود اى معثرات خارجية


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا متفقة معاكى هى من وجهة نظر مسيحية هى عثرة انما انا فى مجتمعات غير مسيحية مثلا او مسيحية بالاسم هفرض ازاى عليهم مفهومى عن العثرة ؟
> صعب جدا
> وعلشان كده انا بقول كل واحد يرجع لضميره
> وبالنسبة للعثرة فهى موجودة فى كل مكان تقريبا حتى العثرة بتيجى من المسيحين نفسهم اوقات مابالك بغير المؤمنين ؟
> ...


مش مختلفين ..* بل بتفق معآكـِ بشدهـ*
بس كإنسآن مسيحى يهمنى مآكونش متسبب لعثرة غيرى بردو
حتى لو هو أسآساً مليآن بآلأخطآء - مآليش أحآسبه لكن أحآسب نفسى وبس -
لإن وقتهآ زى مآ هو أخطأ أنآ كمآن هكون خآطى

أمآ آلتغيير بآلقوة مفيهآش كلآم .. كل إنسآن حر
*وله مآ شآء مآ دآم لآ يتعدى على حرية غيرهـ*





*.،*​

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*مساء الورد على اجمل بنات فى الكون *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الورد على اجمل بنات فى الكون *


مساء الفل والياسمين على اجمل شقاوة فى الدنيا كلها ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاملة ايه يا قمراية ؟
ايه الهدوء دة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عاملة ايه يا قمراية ؟
> ايه الهدوء دة *


انا كويسة الحمد لله 
مش عارفة فين باقى البناويت 
بس اكيد هيجوا دلوقتى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*ينورو اى وقت 
عندك موضوع نرغى فيه ؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ينورو اى وقت
> عندك موضوع نرغى فيه ؟؟*


مكنش اتعزر ولا باع جزر 
ولا قلش اسف واعتزر ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههه كل دة ليه يا بنتى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

علشان اعرفك اد ايه انا مش لاقية موضوع نرغى فيه 
هههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*خلاص الرسالة وصلت 
**
طيب فكرى يا بنت ياا شقاوة نتكلم فى ايه يا بنت يا شوشو مممممم 

ايه معيار البنات فى الجمال 
يعنى مثلا انا احكم ان فلانة امورة ازاى ؟ او ان فلان امور ازاى ؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *خلاص الرسالة وصلت
> **
> طيب فكرى يا بنت ياا شقاوة نتكلم فى ايه يا بنت يا شوشو مممممم
> 
> ...


بصى يا شقاوة مش هقولك ان  اهم حاجة جمال الروح 
 والكلام ده بس كمان حكم على فلانة امورة اول حاجة من مظهرها وده مش بيبقى الحكم النهائى يعنى مش معنى انها جميلة تبقى امورة لكن 
كمان لازم تكون روحها حلوة ومؤدبة وتعاملها مع الناس كويس 
والشاب كذلك مش معنى انه ولد استايل اقول الله ده امور لازم تكون فى حاجات تانى مكملة للجمال ده منها اخلاقه وروحه الحلوة 
وفى الاول والاخر جمال الشكل مطلوب ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*عندك حق بس انا بتكلم عن الجمال الشكلى بس بغض النظر عن الاخلاق او الطباع *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عندك حق بس انا بتكلم عن الجمال الشكلى بس بغض النظر عن الاخلاق او الطباع *


انا بحكم عن البنت الجميلة من اول طلة كدا بحس انها امورة بتعجبنى جدا من طريقة لبسها وشكلها 
وشياكتها بس ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*طب و الشاب ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب و الشاب ؟*


بصى بالنسبة للشاب يكون شيك كدا واستايل ولبسه شيك وفى نفس الوقت مش اوفر زى اللى بنشوفه اليومين دول يكون الشياكة فى نظرى مش بهرجه على الفاضى يعنى مبحبش الولاد الى بتلبس اسورة وسلسلة والوان غريبة ده  بالنسبة ليا مش هى الشياكة 
يعنى الولد الامور من الاخر كدا هو الولد الشيك اللى لبسه 
لبس على الموضة وفة نفس الوقت مش ملفت 

لكن مش يكون لابس بنطلون نازل زى البناطيل اللى بيلبسوها 
وتشيرتات ملونة اشى احمر واشى بينك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

يلا قوليلى انتى كمان بتحكمى عليهم ازاى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*متفكرنيش بالشباب و الالوانات .. بيلبسو الوان انا مبحبش البسها بحسها اوفر  بشوفهم بيبلسوها و ببساطة رهيبة ببقى هتجن *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *متفكرنيش بالشباب و الالوانات .. بيلبسو الوان انا مبحبش البسها بحسها اوفر  بشوفهم بيبلسوها و ببساطة رهيبة ببقى هتجن *


انا بحسبك نمتى يا شقاوة ههههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا بحسبك نمتى يا شقاوة ههههههههههه​



*لا انا صاحية اهو *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا انا صاحية اهو *


باين فعلا انك صاحية هههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يلا قوليلى انتى كمان بتحكمى عليهم ازاى ​



*البنات ببص على ملامحهم و لبسهم و كمية الميكب .. اللبس بيبّن البنت فاهمة هى بتعمل ايه وهى شكلها ايه ولا بتلبس و خلاص و الميكب الكتير فى الغالب بيبقى تحته ديفوهات قاتلة ... بفضل الملامح من غير ميكب او بميكب هادى .. عشان اى بنت بميكب مظبوط هتبقى حلوة و هيغير منها كتير و الاهم الطبيعة

الشباب بينى و بينك مش بيفرق معايا جمالهم اوى بيفرق طولهم معايا و نظافتهم قاصين ظوافرهم ولالا و ريحة البرفيم بتاعهم و لابسين ايه ؟ و الشوز نظيفة ولا لابس شبشب :new6: مش بحب الالوان الاوفر من الشباب .. بس فيه شباب بيليق عليهم الالوان الفاتحة بس مش اى حد و مش اى لون .. لكن الملامح مش بتفرق اوى بصراحة بس ميكونش قرد يعنى :smil15:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *البنات ببص على ملامحهم و لبسهم و كمية الميكب .. اللبس بيبّن البنت فاهمة هى بتعمل ايه وهى شكلها ايه ولا بتلبس و خلاص و الميكب الكتير فى الغالب بيبقى تحته ديفوهات قاتلة ... بفضل الملامح من غير ميكب او بميكب هادى .. عشان اى بنت بميكب مظبوط هتبقى حلوة و هيغير منها كتير و الاهم الطبيعة
> 
> الشباب بينى و بينك مش بيفرق معايا جمالهم اوى بيفرق طولهم معايا و نظافتهم قاصين ظوافرهم ولالا و ريحة البرفيم بتاعهم و لابسين ايه ؟ و الشوز نظيفة ولا لابس شبشب :new6: مش بحب الالوان الاوفر من الشباب .. بس فيه شباب بيليق عليهم الالوان الفاتحة بس مش اى حد و مش اى لون .. لكن الملامح مش بتفرق اوى بصراحة بس ميكونش قرد يعنى :smil15:*


ههههههههههه الا ريحة البرفيم دى 
عندك حق لان معظم الشباب بتبقى  ريحتهم ماشاء الله 
بنزين او غاز مش عارفة اعبر عن الريحة بتاعتهم 
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا بنهار قدام الريحة الحلوة بجد 

بعشق حاجة اسمها برفيم رجالى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا بنهار قدام الريحة الحلوة بجد
> 
> بعشق حاجة اسمها برفيم رجالى *


اصلا تحكمى على الرجل انه شيك من البرفيم بتاعه 
بس ميكونش اصنص اف ههههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اصلا تحكمى على الرجل انه شيك من البرفيم بتاعه
> بس ميكونش اصنص اف ههههههههه​



*ههههههههههه ااها بس البرفانات المضروبة كتير فى السوق و ريحتهم حلوة بس مضروبة و مضرة للجلد*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

برفان رجالي ها ؟بنات اخر الزمن ههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*هيوف ليكى واحشة بجد *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

يابنتي بطلي شقاوه قالت وحشه ههههه .. تلاقيكي مستمتعه بالاجازه بتاعتك ونسيانا خالص .. قوليلي بتعملي ايه شبعتي نوم لسه؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا ابطل شقاوة و اكل عيش منين 

مش بنام كويس صدقينى .. مقضياها خروج 


انتى عاملة ايه فى الدراسة او بمعنى اصح الطب عامل فيكى ايه ؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

يابنت انا عندي مش مشكله بس موقف انساني اعمله مش مركزه في دراسه غصبا عني .. بحكيلك بعدين
هو المنتدى بقى كئيب ليه؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*صدقينى ما اعرف 
كل واحد فى وادى دلوقتى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مش بقصد كده... بس كل ناس بتشتكي من الكآبه والحزن تلاقي الشتاء عامل عمايلو اصل انا في شتاء بيجني احباط وحاله نفسيه مش بحبرالبرد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*اقرو بنات ذي القصه كويس في امراه عمرها خمسين سنه وشوي قبل خمس وعشرين سنه كانت انسانه طبيعيه جدا شابه درست وتخرجت وكانت مرتبطه بحبيب ومن ثم يوم من الايام حصل لها حادث اثر على ظهرها وصار صعب تنحني وكذا فراحت عملت عمليه واستيقظت منها مشلوله شلل كامل ماتقدرش تحرك غيرر رقبتها وعشانها من عايله غنيه قدرت توفر لنفسها رعايه وناس تهتم بها بعد كده والدها ماتت ثم والدتها ومن تالي اخواتها استنذلو معها واستغلوها لغاية ما فلسوها من الميراث اهلها وبعد كده كلا انشغل عنها والحكومه تكفلت برعايتها دي الوقت بعد السنين دي كلها ضعفت قوتها وزادت الاوجاع والامراض عليها وخضعت لاكثر من عمليه ومافيش فايده وبماانها مقطوعه من الشجره فبيعاملوها زفت كل المسؤلين عنها من اطباء الى ممرضات الى الناس اللي يساعدوها  فهي قررت تراسل المستشفى موت الرحيم في سويسرا
يعني تقتل نفسها بئى سؤالي يابنات هو هل من حقها تعمل كده وهل الاسباب دي كافيه ومبرره ان تضع حد لحياتها ؟ وحبقى اكمل لكم باقي القصه وورطتي معاها 
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

شقاوه يا ويلك لو ماشرفتيش وقلتي تمل ايه ست دي
 دي نهاية دراسة القلب كان مالي ومال القلوب ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اقرو بنات ذي القصه كويس في امراه عمرها خمسين سنه وشوي قبل خمس وعشرين سنه كانت انسانه طبيعيه جدا شابه درست وتخرجت وكانت مرتبطه بحبيب ومن ثم يوم من الايام حصل لها حادث اثر على ظهرها وصار صعب تنحني وكذا فراحت عملت عمليه واستيقظت منها مشلوله شلل كامل ماتقدرش تحرك غيرر رقبتها وعشانها من عايله غنيه قدرت توفر لنفسها رعايه وناس تهتم بها بعد كده والدها ماتت ثم والدتها ومن تالي اخواتها استنذلو معها واستغلوها لغاية ما فلسوها من الميراث اهلها وبعد كده كلا انشغل عنها والحكومه تكفلت برعايتها دي الوقت بعد السنين دي كلها ضعفت قوتها وزادت الاوجاع والامراض عليها وخضعت لاكثر من عمليه ومافيش فايده وبماانها مقطوعه من الشجره فبيعاملوها زفت كل المسؤلين عنها من اطباء الى ممرضات الى الناس اللي يساعدوها  فهي قررت تراسل المستشفى موت الرحيم في سويسرا
> يعني تقتل نفسها بئى سؤالي يابنات هو هل من حقها تعمل كده وهل الاسباب دي كافيه ومبرره ان تضع حد لحياتها ؟ وحبقى اكمل لكم باقي القصه وورطتي معاها
> *


بصى يا هيوف الانسان لما بيياءس من كل حاجة حواليه بيجيله افكار كتير زى دى لكن برده مش مبرر انها تموت نفسها الانسان حياته غالية عليه اووووووى لكن هى ظروفها صعبة جدا  
ونعزرها انها فكرت فى كدا بس انا عاوزاكى تكملى القصة 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرتينى ياهيفاء كنت احضر مؤتمر من كام سنة عن ال euthanasia من وجهة نظر مسيحية 
وطبعا الكل اجمع ان من وجهة النظر المسيحية مش من حق اى انسان انه ينهى حياته بهذا الشكل لانه يعتبر انتحار ومش من حق اى انسان انه يعهمل ال euthanasia حتى لو المريض طلب 
طبعا انا موافقة على هذا الفكر لانى بحسه انتحار ومن وجهة نظرى وضميرى انا مفتكرش ان لو كان من دواعى مهنتى انى اعمل ال euthanasia لحد كنت هعملها وانهى حياته بالشكل ده 
لان ممكن يكون ربنا عايز يديله فرصة تانية فى الحياة وهو بيقطع عنه الفرصة ديه ده غير انه انتحار من وجهة نظرى 
 الموضوع معقد , زى بردو سحب الاجهزة عن المريض اللى فى غيبوبة من فترة  

انا عارفه ان موقفها صعب طبعا ومؤلم وزى مابيقولو اللى ايده فى الميه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شقاوه يا ويلك لو ماشرفتيش وقلتي تمل ايه ست دي
> دي نهاية دراسة القلب كان مالي ومال القلوب ههههه



*هههههههههه يا عينى عليكى يا شقاوة ياغلبانة هو مفيش حد فى المنتدى دة مش بيقولى يا ويلك و نفسه يطبق فى زمارة رقبتى الصغننة دى :smile01 .. على فكرة انا شوفتها صدفة برضه ابقى ادينى رينج على الوول بدل ما انا بكتشف انك هتقتلينى صدف كدة :smile01*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اقرو بنات ذي القصه كويس في امراه عمرها خمسين سنه وشوي قبل خمس وعشرين سنه كانت انسانه طبيعيه جدا شابه درست وتخرجت وكانت مرتبطه بحبيب ومن ثم يوم من الايام حصل لها حادث اثر على ظهرها وصار صعب تنحني وكذا فراحت عملت عمليه واستيقظت منها مشلوله شلل كامل ماتقدرش تحرك غيرر رقبتها وعشانها من عايله غنيه قدرت توفر لنفسها رعايه وناس تهتم بها بعد كده والدها ماتت ثم والدتها ومن تالي اخواتها استنذلو معها واستغلوها لغاية ما فلسوها من الميراث اهلها وبعد كده كلا انشغل عنها والحكومه تكفلت برعايتها دي الوقت بعد السنين دي كلها ضعفت قوتها وزادت الاوجاع والامراض عليها وخضعت لاكثر من عمليه ومافيش فايده وبماانها مقطوعه من الشجره فبيعاملوها زفت كل المسؤلين عنها من اطباء الى ممرضات الى الناس اللي يساعدوها  فهي قررت تراسل المستشفى موت الرحيم في سويسرا
> يعني تقتل نفسها بئى سؤالي يابنات هو هل من حقها تعمل كده وهل الاسباب دي كافيه ومبرره ان تضع حد لحياتها ؟ وحبقى اكمل لكم باقي القصه وورطتي معاها
> *



*هههههههههههه مش هتسكتى انتى غير اما اخد حرمان من الكنيسة على ايدك .. الموت الرحيم مأساة 
انا شخصيًا مش مع انها تأخد حقنة مخصوص للموت عشان تنهى حياتها .. بس هى لو على أى جهاز أو علاج توقفه مادام هى كدة كدة فى مأساة لحد ماتموت ربانى لكن متاخدش حاجة للموت هى تبطل بس الوسائل المساعدة على الحياة توقف اى حاجة و تروح تتوب و تنتظر الموت وقت ما يأذن بيه ربنا *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*بنات حبيباتي اولا الكلام سهل والواقع صعب انا كنت زيكم ارفض  الفكره هذه تماما ولكن تعالو نشوف حالتها.. اولا هي اتشلت كبيره يعني عاشت فتره من عمرها انسانه طبيعيه  تحب الحياه  ومتعتها وفجأه اتحرمت منها هذه بحد ذاتها معاناه كبيره انك تصحى على واقع اليم زي ذا ثانيا جسمها اللي كانت تعرفه تغير كثير بفعل العمليات وهذا شئ مؤلم كمان  تخيلو وحده منا اذا حرقت اصبعها تعمل منها قضيه واذا طلعت حبايه صغيره على وشها تعمل المستحيل عشان تتخلص منها مابالك لو صحت على جسمها وهو معدوم ثالثا الاهل ماتو الوالدين والاخوه استنذلو معها وهذا شيئ مؤلم نفسيا دمرها .. رابعا محاطه بشوية دكاتره وبشر يعاملونها على انها بزنسس من خلالها يقدرو يسحبو اكبر قدر  فلوس من الحكومه والناس اللي مسؤلين عنها الsocial services كمان معاملتهم مش كويسه وبدل مايدفعو لها يدفعون لجهات اخرى هي ما اختارتهم ويعاملوها طريقه سيئه وكل هذا سببه عدم وجود عائله في حياتها زائد الآلم النفسيه والجسديه الرهيبه .. كل ده مش مبرر؟اومال هي عايشه دي الوقت يعني؟ ماهي ميته ولو ان عقلها يشتغل ويفكر وتقدر تتكلم وتحرك رقبتها لكانت ماتفرقش حاجه عن الميت سوى النفس اللي يطلع منها
ما اتكلم دينيا مش قصدي اخذ راي الدين دي الوقت ولكن انسانيا مش الاسباب دي مقنعه؟ هو الواحد في حالتها عايش؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

انا معاكى يا هيفا انها مش عايشة ومجرد نفس طالع داخل معاكى لكن هى اتعذبت كتير فى حياتها لو انتحرت بقا هتتعذب اكتر فى اخرتها لكن هى كدا لو استحملت اللى ربنا كتبهولها اكيد ربنا مش هيسيبها وكمان لو ماتت مش هتروح جهنم لكن الانتحار مش حل تستحمل اللى ربنا كتبه عليها وانا مقدرة حالتها جدا واى حد مكانها هيفكر زيها فى الانتحار لكن مينفعش تعمل كدا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بنات حبيباتي اولا الكلام سهل والواقع صعب انا كنت زيكم ارفض  الفكره هذه تماما ولكن تعالو نشوف حالتها.. اولا هي اتشلت كبيره يعني عاشت فتره من عمرها انسانه طبيعيه  تحب الحياه  ومتعتها وفجأه اتحرمت منها هذه بحد ذاتها معاناه كبيره انك تصحى على واقع اليم زي ذا ثانيا جسمها اللي كانت تعرفه تغير كثير بفعل العمليات وهذا شئ مؤلم كمان  تخيلو وحده منا اذا حرقت اصبعها تعمل منها قضيه واذا طلعت حبايه صغيره على وشها تعمل المستحيل عشان تتخلص منها مابالك لو صحت على جسمها وهو معدوم ثالثا الاهل ماتو الوالدين والاخوه استنذلو معها وهذا شيئ مؤلم نفسيا دمرها .. رابعا محاطه بشوية دكاتره وبشر يعاملونها على انها بزنسس من خلالها يقدرو يسحبو اكبر قدر  فلوس من الحكومه والناس اللي مسؤلين عنها ال      social services كمان معاملتهم مش كويسه وبدل مايدفعو لها يدفعون لجهات اخرى هي ما اختارتهم ويعاملوها طريقه سيئه وكل هذا سببه عدم وجود عائله في حياتها زائد الآلم النفسيه والجسديه الرهيبه .. وكل ده مش برر؟اومال هي عايشه دي الوقت يعني؟ ماهي ميته ولو ان عقلها يشتغل ويفكر وتقدر تتكلم وتحرك رقبتها لكانت ماتفرقش حاجه عن الميت سوى النفس اللي يطلع منها
> ما اتكلم دينيا مش قصدي اخذ راي الدين دي الوقت ولكن انسانيا مش الاسباب دي مقنعه؟ هو الواحد في حالتها عايش؟*



*مش هرغى و اقولك حاسة بيها بس انا مقدرة و فاهمة اللى هى فيه بشوف زيها و اكتر فى المستشفى عندنا .. عشان كدة قولتلك تسمح بتعجيل القدر .. لكن بقرارها تنهى الحياة صعبة دة مايقرب من الانتحار بس هى معندهاش الشجاعة انها تقطع شرايينها فعايزة حد يقوم به بالنيابة عنها .. لكن انها تمنع وسائل المساعدة دى مع احترامى لكل الاراء بس دى حاجات صناعية زايدة و زمان مكانتش موجودة ايام الطب البدائى فعادى انها تمنعها مش ذنب ولا خطية عليها زى مريض الكانسر اللى يقرر ميتعالجش و يموت وقت ما يموت دة مش انتحار دة قرار الوقوع فى يد الله و بس .. *


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*لاتحاول البحث عن حلم خذلك..وحاول ان تجعل من حالة الانكسار بداية حلم جديد *
* لاتقف كثيراَ على الأطلال خاصة إذا كانت الخفافيش قد سكنتها والأشباح عرفت طريقها ..وابحث عن صوت عصفور ..*
* يتسلل وراء الافق مع ضوء صباح جديد *
*حل السيدة دى ان يكون عندها امل فى شئ تحققه *
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شوشو.. رورو
هي حاولت تمتنع عن الاكل وفعلا كملت مده ماتاكلش وفقدت كل وزنها وشعرها بس لسه حيه ومش عايشه على اجهزه تاكل وتشرب عادي
هي تقول خلاص يكفي معاناة خمس وعشرين سنه مش عايزه توصل لمستوى تتدهور حالتها  الصحيه وترمي في اي مكان وسط ناس ماترحم
اذا وهي قادره تتكلم تٌعامل كده اومال حيعملو ايه لما تفقد النطق كمان



> حل السيدة دى ان يكون عندها امل فى شئ تحققه


هي حتقولك اي امل لانسانه عاجزه عن كل شئ سوى تحريك رقبتها؟ 
انسانه تتنفس وتاكل وماتقدرحتى استخراج الاكل عن جسمها الا بمساعده؟
اي امل لجسد مرمي على سرير ونفسيه متدمره اي امل لشخص محبوس في غرفه سنين وسنين؟ 

هي حاله في المستشفى اللي اتدرب فيه وبما ان قلبي رهيف وحنونه قعدت احكي معها 
واخذ اخبارها واقرا تاريخ مرضها وايش اللي حصل ومتى تعرضت لعمليه دي اللى هدمت
 حياتها صارت شغل الله يعينا عليها..
هي انجليزيه وكانت كاثوليكيه حاليا ملحده بطلت تؤمن بوجود الله على حسب
 كلامها انها ما عملتش حاجه عشان يعمل فيها كده من بين اخواتها وطبعا
 في البدايه حاولت افهمها ان مو لازم عقاب من الله مو لازم تلحدي ادعي
 ربنايشفيك عملتلي فضيحه صراخ وشتائم فمستحيل حد يجيب سيرة الله
 او ينطق بكلمة  الله جنبها تنفجر عليه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

> *هي حاله في المستشفى اللي اتدرب فيه وبما ان قلبي رهيف وحنونه قعدت احكي معها
> *



*يافرحتى بيكى يا دوك ... كدة بتكتبى نهايتك الطبية من قبل بدايتها يا قلبى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هو في حد قال اني حستمر كده  قلبي رهيف احيانا.. مو كل حين ياما شفت بس هي تنفع دراما 

على فكره مش دي الحاله الانسانيه اللي قلت لك عليها الحاله تانيه تخصني جدا حبقى احكيلكم بكره


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

انا جيت.. مين قاعد هنا؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *نحنُ هُنــآ 

أشلونج هيوفه

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا شبه قاعدة
عاملة ايه يا هيوف *


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *آهى شقآوة هلت
شو حوآلكـ يآ قمرآية

 
 
*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*نشكر ربنا 
حالة هدوء و دماغ عالية فوق ما تتخيلى 

انتى عاملة ايه يا قمر *


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مساء الخير يا بنانيت ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

عامله ايه؟.. قاعده استرجع شريط ذكرياتي مع فنجان قهوه عربيه بزعفران وصحن رطب ... انتي عامله ايه؟ مش عايزه اوصيكي في عبود طلعي عينه ولو تقدري لوعي كبده ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 **يآ رب علطول كدآ ^_^*


نشكر ربنـآ ... حآلة هدوء بردو
نآقصلى أعمل آلدمآغ بس 
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هلابالمهلي
 هلا سيكرت هلا رورو هلا شوشو هلا هيوف هلا فينا كلنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مساء الخير يا بنانيت ​



*مساء الورد يا روح قلبى :t4:*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عامله ايه؟.. قاعده استرجع شريط ذكرياتي مع فنجان قهوه عربيه بزعفران وصحن رطب ... انتي عامله ايه؟ مش عايزه اوصيكي في عبود طلعي عينه ولو تقدري لوعي كبده ههههههه



*الله عليكى ممكن القهوة بس انا مش بحب الزعفران .. ههههه لو عبود سمع الكلمتين دول هيعلقنى و يعلقك فأرجوكى اهدى هو الراجل مش محتاج توصية عليا أصلا *



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> **يآ رب علطول كدآ ^_^*
> 
> ...



*اسمعى ام كلثوم الف ليلة و ليلة و انتى تعلى اوى :t23:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*مساء الورد يا روح قلبى
*حبيبتى وحشانى شوفتى مقدرتش ابعد عنكم وجتلكم هههههههه​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

مابتستخدموش زعفران مع القهوه يا شوشو؟ اومال بتشربو قهوه عربيه من غير زعفران؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هلابالمهلي
> هلا سيكرت هلا رورو هلا شوشو هلا هيوف هلا فينا كلنا



هلا فيكى هيوف منورة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

وانا كمان عاوزة اعمل دماغ علشان منمتش 
واحد دماغ وصلحه ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *منورة يآ رورو .. منورين يآ بنآتيت

شقآوة .. أنآ دمآغى مع فيروز بس مآيمنعش إن ثومة جبآرة طبعاً ^_^



*هآ أيوجد موضوع *
 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *منورة يآ رورو .. منورين يآ بنآتيت
> 
> ...


ده نورك يا قمر ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ام كلثوم وفيروز هو ممكن اسالكم بتسمعو لناس دول ازاي؟ ده ما اتذكر اني سمعت اغنيه كامله لناس دول


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مساء الورد يا روح قلبى
> *حبيبتى وحشانى شوفتى مقدرتش ابعد عنكم وجتلكم هههههههه​


*
ياسلام دة انتى تنورينا *



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مابتستخدموش زعفران مع القهوه يا شوشو؟ اومال بتشربو قهوه عربيه من غير زعفران؟



*عادى من غير زعفران انا بشربها قهوة بوش كدة و بتبقى روعة :*)



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *منورة يآ رورو .. منورين يآ بنآتيت
> 
> ...



*فيروزة جبارة بس مش عايزة حالة الهدوء دى .. عايزة حالة تانية ابقى اقولك عليها بينى و بينك عشان السياح :59:*



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ام كلثوم وفيروز هو ممكن اسالكم بتسمعو لناس دول ازاي؟ ده ما اتذكر اني سمعت اغنيه كامله لناس دول



*هيوف هنخسر بعض كدة يا بيبى .. مالك بالعمالقة دول بس على المسا سيبينى فى حالة هدوئى متفوقنيش عليكى :act19:*


----------



## white.angel (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*العصابه اتلمت ... متجمعين فى الخير دايماً *

*مين يا بناويت بيتفرج على the voice*
*غير شقاوه D:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

  *أضم صوتى لشقآوة .. *هتخسرينآ جمعآء يآ هيوف* هههههـ
فيروز .. هو أنآ خلفت غير فيروز :smile01



شقآوة بدأت أفهمكـ 
بس أنآ فعلًا مودى مش بيتظبط غير على ألحآنهآ آلملآئكية ... وضمى جنبهآ نجآة وآلعندليب :new8::new8:




*وبلآش فضآيح هآآ :smile01**
*


*.،*​ ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *العصابه اتلمت ... متجمعين فى الخير دايماً *
> 
> *مين يا بناويت بيتفرج على the voice*
> *غير شقاوه D:*​



*مادام غير شقاوة .. يبقى انا :59:
*


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *أضم صوتى لشقآوة .. *هتخسرينآ جمعآء يآ هيوف* هههههـ
> فيروز .. هو أنآ خلفت غير فيروز :smile01
> ...


*
حلوة و انتى بتفهمى بسرعة كدة ... و انا بقول نسكت عشان الفضايح :smile01 معانا عصفورة مبتسترش مجالها هنا *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أكتوبر 2012)

انجل انا ماتابعته امبسي من تالي صارت تكثر من البرامج ذي بعد ده على طول عرب ايدول .. قناة غريبه برنامجين اكتشاف مواهب ورى بعض

اوك شوشو وسوسو يا بتوع الفن انا حدي اغاني ام ثلاث دقايق ههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *العصابه اتلمت ... متجمعين فى الخير دايماً *
> 
> *مين يا بناويت بيتفرج على the voice*
> *غير شقاوه D:*​


بيتآكل دآ  يآ كوكى 

 
 

*.،*​ ​ ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

سا الخير عليكم 

يا بنناويييييييييت

وحشني الرغي معاكم بجد 

ايه بترغو في ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

> مين يا بناويت بيتفرج على the voice



بتفرج عليه يا وايت بس
شرين بتخنقني خاقة التنين 

بحب كاظم قووووووووي
رقيق خالص في تعاملو 

شنتل شنتل يعني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انجل انا ماتابعته امبسي من تالي صارت تكثر من البرامج ذي بعد ده على طول عرب ايدول .. قناة غريبه برنامجين اكتشاف مواهب ورى بعض
> 
> اوك شوشو وسوسو يا بتوع الفن انا حدي اغاني ام ثلاث دقايق ههههه



*فيه اغانى جديدة 3 دقايق و رهيبة برضه بس هذا لا يمنع روعة و رونق الزمن الجميل 
*


moky قال:


> سا الخير عليكم
> 
> يا بنناويييييييييت
> 
> ...


*
سالنور على البنور .. ياستنا انتى على راسنا ادخلى و ارغى كيفما تشائى .. مفيش حوار لسة اقترحى *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ممممممممممممممممممم

ايه رأيكم 

لو بنت مسيحية عندها موهبة الغناء ؟؟؟؟

و بترنم  كدة 
بس نفسها تكون مغنية ؟؟؟؟

ايه هي المشاكل ؟؟؟

و هل ده لا يليق ؟؟؟
و لا يليق ؟؟؟؟

سؤال محيرني​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *آهلاً موكى منوة يآ قمرة


طب وبعدين
نُريد موضوعاً أقترحوآ يآ بنآتيت  
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> ايه رأيكم
> 
> ...


*بصى يآ موكى يليق أو لآ يليق دى أصلاً نسبي*
ولآزم كل إنسآن هو إللى يحددهـ بنفسه

بس آلفكرة مش فى آلغنآ بوجه عآم
أى شئ مبتذل ولآ يعبر عن آلمسيح إللى إحنآ على صورته
أكيد مرفوضة


عندكـ أقرب مثآل كنآ لسه بنتكلم عنه
*فيـــروز*
عملآقة غنآ .. بدون تنآزل أو إبتذآل


 
 

*.،*​ ​ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

بصى يا موكى يا قمر ده بيرجع للبنت نفسها هى مقتنعة بايه وعاوزة تعمل ايه يعنى مينفعش اجى اقولك عادى روحى غنى طالما مبتعمليش حاجة غلط 
المفروض الموافقة تنبع من جواها هيا وشرط اساسى طبعا 
انها متنجرفش مع التيار ده والعالم ده لانه طبعا زى ما انتى عارفة 
عير لائق لينا 
لكن عندى ليكى فكرة ممكن تستشيرى اب اعترافك وتساليه نفس السؤال واكيد هو هيجاوب عليكى بصراحة اذا كان ينفع او لا ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه رأيكم في البنت اللي بتبحث ع الرومانسية البحتة ؟؟؟؟؟
يعني مش بتفكر في اي حاجة 
غير اها ترتبط بواحد رومانسي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

عندك حق يا رورو انتي وسيكرت 
اهم حاجة تكون البنت عارفة ايه حدودها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أكتوبر 2012)

​


moky قال:


> ايه رأيكم في البنت اللي بتبحث ع الرومانسية البحتة ؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني مش بتفكر في اي حاجة
> غير اها ترتبط بواحد رومانسي​


فى زمنا ده صعب تلاقى راجل رومانسى بحت زى ما بتقولى 
وكمان مش هتلاقى بنت كل تفكيرها ينحصر فى النقطة دى بس 
دلوقتى الحياه بقت عملية اكتر يا موكى 
على ما اعتقد انها مجرد احلام البنت بتحلمها وبتتمنى تحققها 
انا مش هعمم علشان الرجالة اما بيصدقوا يسمعوا كلمة عليهم 
اعوز بالله 
لكن ممكن تلاقى فى رجالة رومانسية بس معتقدش انه هيكون على طول رومانسى ده لو لقيتى اصلا 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

> فيـــروز
> عملآقة غنآ .. بدون تنآزل أو إبتذآل



رهيييييييييييييييييبة 

انا ماينفعش يعدي عليا يوم من غير ماسمعها 

يعني مثلا 

بكتب اسمك يا حبيبي ... اعطني الناي وغني 

يانهار ابيض عليها 

ملاك بيغني


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

 *آلرومآنسية دى " *حآلة* " مش " *صفة* "
مفيش حد رومآنسى طول آلوقت
لكن فيه موآقف معينة محتآجة رومآنسية .. ومشآعر عميقة
وطبيعى إللى يحسهآ لآزم يعيشهآ


بس لو أى إنسآن متوقع إن فيه حد رومآنسى كدآ فى آلمطلق 
*يبقى عآيش فى وهم*

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

هااااااااااي
عليكم يا بناتيت 

عايزين نرغي 
لاحسن انا قرب يجيلي حالة اكتئاب 
يا تلحقوني يا ماتلحقونيش ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هااااااااااي
> عليكم يا بناتيت
> 
> عايزين نرغي
> ...


بعد الشر عنك يا قمر ليه كدا ارغى فى اى حاجة وانا معاكى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> هااااااااااي
> عليكم يا بناتيت
> 
> عايزين نرغي
> ...



*و عليكم الهاى
مالك يا روح قلبى 
احنا معاكى اهو فيه ايه ؟ ايه اللى مضايقك *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

اللي حصل في لبنان ده

كل شوية تحصل حاجة تخليني اكتأب شوية 
و انا مابصدق بصراحة 

8 اشخاص يموتو 
و 95 واحد مصاب 
بجد حراااااااااااااااااااااام
حاجة بقت تقرف​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> اللي حصل في لبنان ده
> 
> كل شوية تحصل حاجة تخليني اكتأب شوية
> و انا مابصدق بصراحة
> ...



*ياعينى يا بنتى انتى بتتأثرى بالاخبار السياسية اوى كدة 
ربنا يرحمهم و يشفى المصابيين
بس حاولى متاخديش الحاجات دى على اعصابك عشان لسة هتشوفى كتير اوى .. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> اللي حصل في لبنان ده
> 
> كل شوية تحصل حاجة تخليني اكتأب شوية
> و انا مابصدق بصراحة
> ...


معلشى يا قمر ربنا يرحمهم ويعزى اهاليهم​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

> بس حاولى متاخديش الحاجات دى على اعصابك عشان لسة هتشوفى كتير اوى ..



بحاول مش بعرف يا شقاوة 

مش بعرف استوعب اصلا 

او افهم هو ايه اللي بيحصل ده ؟؟ او ليه بيحصل ده ؟؟​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.
*
*مسآء آلخير يآ بنآت
*

موكى إنتى لسه هتروحى للبنآن
هنآ فى مصر ومن غير وسآيل إعلآم
كل يوم آلوآحد بيسمع أخبآر فظيعة

بس أهو ربنـآ أكيد هيتصرف 


*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

متحاوليش تركزى ياموكى فى الاسباب لان غالبا مش بتلاقى اجابات ومش هتاخدى غير التعب والحزن 
خدى اسئلتك وحيرتك وضيقك وحطيها قدام ربنا , مش بقولك انه هيديكى اجابات على كل الاسئلة بس هيديكى سلام وتقبل للامور حتى لو انتى مش فاهمه 
وممكن نعيش ونموت واحنا مش فاهمين 
متسبيش نفسك للاحساس والاسئلة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2012)

*المهم 
مش هتغوا في حاجة 
تفرفشوني بيها 
ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أكتوبر 2012)

مفيش فى دماغى مواضيع :love34::love34:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بحاول مش بعرف يا شقاوة
> 
> مش بعرف استوعب اصلا
> 
> او افهم هو ايه اللي بيحصل ده ؟؟ او ليه بيحصل ده ؟؟​



*اللى بيحصل ان نبتة الحب نشفت ف قلوب الناس و اتحجرت 
ليه عشان الجشع و الغباء اكلهم . دى الاسباب ببساطة 

سيبيها على ربنا و صلحى من نفسك و شوفى خدمة تخدمى بيها الناس أى كانت و اعرفى انك انسانة محدودة مستحيل توقفى كل مصايب العالم بس على الاقل لو حد حواليكى زعلان خففى عنه .. طفل بيبكى خديه ف حضنك و حسسيه بالامان .. حاجات بسيطة بس بتفرق كتييييييييير اوى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

من هنا؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ْياهلا والله منوره عيوني ... وشخبارك يابت ياشقاوه يا ام الازمات والاكشنات ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه انا بخير
شوفتى اللى حصل ... سيبك انتى المهم القصيدة:blush2: *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

ياحياتي عسل لما تعصبي هههههه ياحلوك وانتي جديه
ده انا كنت بضحك وبقول ان شاء الله شوشو ما تقلبش علي لاحسن تقطعني خخخخخ


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياحياتي عسل لما تعصبي هههههه ياحلوك وانتي جديه
> ده انا كنت بضحك وبقول ان شاء الله شوشو ما تقلبش علي لاحسن تقطعني خخخخخ



*ههههههههههههههههه لا و اقلب عليكى ليه انتى مالك :flowers:

بس بعد ما قريت مشاركتك بفكر اشوف حد من زوجاته السابقات و اوريهم مشاركتك و اسيب الباقى عليهم .. هتوحشينا :fun_oops: ( عشان تبقى تبوسيه كويس هههههههههههه )

ربنا يقدرنى على فعل الخير دايمًا .. ملاك أنا :t17:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

هو انا كنت حتهور لو عارفه انه متزوج هههههه 
يالهوي منك ياشوشو ده انتي مستغنيه عني بقى

بقولك ايه شوشو...هاتي موضوع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انا كنت حتهور لو عارفه انه متزوج هههههه
> يالهوي منك ياشوشو ده انتي مستغنيه عني بقى
> 
> بقولك ايه شوشو...هاتي موضوع


*
ههههههه لا و انا اقدر استغنى عنك ابدًا دة انا هوّجبك معاكى أحلى واجب ... موضوع موضوع موضوع مفيش حاجة فى دماغى دلوقتى 

بس تيجى نفكر فى عيوب البنات من وجهة نظر الشباب و نشوف عندهم حق ولالا 
زى مثلا : التفاهة ... الرغى ... اننا مبنعرفش نسوق كويس :2: .. كدة يعنى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

سالخير عليكم يا بنات 
بترغوا فى ايه ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*سالنور يا قمراية 

لسة مبدأناش .. هيوف غرقت انا قولت هبعتلها ناس حبايبنا بس واضح انى مش هلحق ابعت و السر الالهى طلع لوحده من الرعب ههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالنور يا قمراية
> 
> لسة مبدأناش .. هيوف غرقت انا قولت هبعتلها ناس حبايبنا بس واضح انى مش هلحق ابعت و السر الالهى طلع لوحده من الرعب ههههههه *


طب اندهى عليها يا بنتى ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب اندهى عليها يا بنتى ​



*لا انا صوتى رايح :spor24: ناديها انتى :dntknw:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2012)

هيفاااااااااااااااااا انتى فين يا هيفا ااااااااا
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيباتي انا هنا بس انشغلت شوي اسفه... ايوه نرغي في عيوبنا من وجهة نظرهم ... التفاهه في ايه يعني؟ اصل بنت عن بنت تفرق مش كل بنت تافهه وهايفه واللي تافهه بجد يبقى تستاهل الوصف ده المهم ان مايتعمشش علينا.. الرغي صحيح ستات كتار بيرغو عمال على بطال بس دي تتوقف على نوعية الرغي وفضاوة الست فيه بنات رغيهم تافهه طول الوقت وفيه بنات رغيهم مقبول وفي بنات بيرغو في وقت فضاوتهم زينا بالظبط ههههههه يبقى هم وجهة اعتراضهم ايه؟ السواقه ايوه دي بقى مالهم حق بئى تصدقي ان نحن بنسوق احسن عنهم؟ تعرفي ان معظم الحوادث تتعمل من قبلهم؟ يبقى عاوزين مننا ايه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (22 أكتوبر 2012)

هو انتو نمتو ايه بتنادوني وتنامو


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ايه النوووووووووم ده ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

كالعادة يا انجل صحرااا​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

ليه كده طيب ؟ ده حسد ولا قر علينا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ليه كده طيب ؟ ده حسد ولا قر علينا ؟


تقدرى تقولى حسد وقر ونق علينا 
عاوزين نبخر بقا 
علشان الحسد نازل علينا ​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أكتوبر 2012)

هاتى يلا البخور السودانى 
وياختى عليها وياختى عليها :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

في حد هنا يا بنات؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*اة انا هنا اهو *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*ا تردو علي بعد اربع وعشرين ساعه لا كتر خيرك بئى هههههه هاتي البخور واللبان عاوزين نرقيها ... دي صارت مهجوره خالص .. *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههه اشكرى ربنا .. مفيش حمد ولا شكر اعوذ بالله 

بخور و لبان و نرقى .. عنيا الاتنين:yaka: *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

* ابئى رقيها براحتك باشوشو  ده انا حمشي انام شوفتي النداله ههههههه..*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه النوم ده ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه النوم ده ؟؟؟؟؟


قوللهم يا انجل من ساعة ما مشيتى وهى صحرا  كدا 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدارس و كليات و اشغال و ناس محتاسة:bud:

مش زى ناس اعرفهم مقضينها .. يلا ياستى ربنا يسهلك انتى و بلاش احنا :t19:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مدارس و كليات و اشغال و ناس محتاسة:bud:
> 
> مش زى ناس اعرفهم مقضينها .. يلا ياستى ربنا يسهلك انتى و بلاش احنا :t19:*


*شقاوتى يا حبيبتى يلا هانت قربتى تخلصى 
كلها 11 شهر و26 يوم ههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقاوتى يا حبيبتى يلا هانت قربتى تخلصى
> كلها 11 شهر و26 يوم ههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههه صح صح .. فات 4 ايام بحالهم 
يلا فات الكتير مابقى الا القليل :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههه صح صح .. فات 4 ايام بحالهم
> يلا فات الكتير مابقى الا القليل :new6:*


ههههههههه هانت الحقى ذاكرى بس بسرعة :new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه هانت الحقى ذاكرى بس بسرعة :new6::new6::new6:​



*ههههههههههه دة انا لسة مفكرتش اجيب الكتب تقوليلى اذاكر احنا هنهزر .. انتى فاهمانى غلط انا بذاكر اخر 4 ايام فى السنة مش من اول 4 فى السنة :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

منورين يا بنانيت يا عساسيل


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه دة انا لسة مفكرتش اجيب الكتب تقوليلى اذاكر احنا هنهزر .. انتى فاهمانى غلط انا بذاكر اخر 4 ايام فى السنة مش من اول 4 فى السنة :new6:*


ههههههه انا بديكى ايحاء انك قربتى تخلصى هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منورين يا بنانيت يا عساسيل


ده نورك يا لولو منورة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منورين يا بنانيت يا عساسيل



*دة نورك يا قمر *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههه انا بديكى ايحاء انك قربتى تخلصى هههههههه​



*طب بلاش ايحاء اكتر من كدة احسن تقوليلى يلا نمتحن الشفوى :new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة نورك يا قمر *
> 
> 
> 
> *طب بلاش ايحاء اكتر من كدة احسن تقوليلى يلا نمتحن الشفوى :new6:*


هههههههه متقلقيش هبقى اديكى جدول الاول ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

يلا افتحو موضوع نرغي فيه
وخلو شقاوه تنسى المذاكره


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يلا افتحو موضوع نرغي فيه
> وخلو شقاوه تنسى المذاكره


انا دماغى واقفة عن التفكير 
ومصدعة جدا يلا افتحوا وانا هتفرج عليكم هههههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههه متقلقيش هبقى اديكى جدول الاول ​


*
ميحرمنيش من طيبتك ياغالية :59:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> يلا افتحو موضوع نرغي فيه
> وخلو شقاوه تنسى المذاكره



*هههههههه شقاوة ت ايه ؟؟ شقاوة ناسية روحها هتفتكر المذاكرة يا طيبة :new6:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا دماغى واقفة عن التفكير
> ومصدعة جدا يلا افتحوا وانا هتفرج عليكم هههههههه​



*اة هتشجعى اللعبة الحلوة يعنى .. سلامتك يا بطة :love45:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ميحرمنيش من طيبتك ياغالية :59:*
> 
> 
> ...


*الله يسلمك يا وزة 
اه انا كفياة عليا اتفرج ويمكن يمكن يعنى تلاقونى برغى فى النص معاكم *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا دماغى واقفة عن التفكير
> ومصدعة جدا يلا افتحوا وانا هتفرج عليكم هههههههه​




الف سلام عليكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الف سلام عليكي


*الله يسلمك يا لولو*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا دماغى واقفة عن التفكير
> ومصدعة جدا يلا افتحوا وانا هتفرج عليكم هههههههه​


*سلامتك ياحبيبتي
طيب ايه رايكم نتكلم عن رموش الست
نفسي اعرف بتتعمل ازاي:new6:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا عندى موضوع اهو مش فاكرة حكينا فيه قبل كدة ولالا 

ايه يا بنانيت الصفات او الحاجات اللى ممكن نتنازل عنها فى شريك المستقبل بما انكو متجوزين خلينا استنفع منكم بأى معلومة أى خبرة أستغلكم بأى طريقة المهم:smil15: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلامتك ياحبيبتي
> طيب ايه رايكم نتكلم عن رموش الست
> نفسي اعرف بتتعمل ازاي:new6:
> *


*ههههههههه حبيبتى منورة المصطبة 
مممم الرموش دى بتتباع وبيجى اللزق بتاعها معاها *
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلامتك ياحبيبتي
> طيب ايه رايكم نتكلم عن رموش الست
> نفسي اعرف بتتعمل ازاي:new6:
> *



*دى بتتاكل ولا بتتكحل :new6:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دى بتتاكل ولا بتتكحل :new6:*


*ههههههه لا بتتمسكر وانتي الصدقه:new6:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يلا افتحو موضوع نرغي فيه
> وخلو شقاوه تنسى المذاكره


لولو *انا نفسي اعرف البرشام اللي في توقيعك ده
فيتامين ولا مضاد حيوي:new6:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه حبيبتى منورة المصطبة
> مممم الرموش دى بتتباع وبيجى اللزق بتاعها معاها *
> ​


*هههههههههه بجد انا فكرتها بتيجي بالفرش بتاعتها
طلعت بتتباع بالزق:new6:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا عندى موضوع اهو مش فاكرة حكينا فيه قبل كدة ولالا
> 
> ايه يا بنانيت الصفات او الحاجات اللى ممكن نتنازل عنها فى شريك المستقبل بما انكو متجوزين خلينا استنفع منكم بأى معلومة أى خبرة أستغلكم بأى طريقة المهم:smil15: *



ههههه هي مش تتعد لدرجه انك ممكن تتنازلي عنو هو بنفسو وتتبرعي بيه
قومي نامي يا بنتي بلاش تتعقدي
قال تستفادي قال:new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههه لا بتتمسكر وانتي الصدقه:new6:*


*
انا بحسبها اكلة زى صوابع زينب و ربنا :new6:

زى ما رورو قالتلك بتشتريها من محلات الميكب و بيبقى فيها ناحية كدة تتلزق بيها على رموشك .. الكوافير بيظبطها اكتر من اى حد لنفسه .. و الاحسن من الخوتة دى تجيبى ماسكرا تقيلة بتدى نفس الشكل و بتبقى طبيعية اكتر *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لولو *انا نفسي اعرف البرشام اللي في توقيعك ده
> فيتامين ولا مضاد حيوي:new6:
> *



هههه بانجو يا ستي بحلتو الجديده
اصلي بعملو دعايه ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا عندى موضوع اهو مش فاكرة حكينا فيه قبل كدة ولالا
> 
> ايه يا بنانيت الصفات او الحاجات اللى ممكن نتنازل عنها فى شريك المستقبل بما انكو متجوزين خلينا استنفع منكم بأى معلومة أى خبرة أستغلكم بأى طريقة المهم:smil15: *


*انتي زكرتي المتجوزين
طب بالنسبه للمعنسيين مالهمش نفس ولا ايه:new6:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه بانجو يا ستي بحلتو الجديده
> اصلي بعملو دعايه ههههه


*واووو بانجوووووو
طيب الاقيش معاكي بقرش كابتشينوووو:new6:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه هي مش تتعد لدرجه انك ممكن تتنازلي عنو هو بنفسو وتتبرعي بيه
> قومي نامي يا بنتي بلاش تتعقدي
> قال تستفادي قال:new6:



*هههههههههههههههه فطستينى ضحك بامانة .. اول القصيدة كفر كدة .. اتبرع بالراجل .. طب و ايه ذنب اللى هتبرعلهم بيه هيبقى عذاب فى الدنيا و اشيل ذنوب فى الاخرة :new6:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> انا بحسبها اكلة زى صوابع زينب و ربنا :new6:
> 
> زى ما رورو قالتلك بتشتريها من محلات الميكب و بيبقى فيها ناحية كدة تتلزق بيها على رموشك .. الكوافير بيظبطها اكتر من اى حد لنفسه .. و الاحسن من الخوتة دى تجيبى ماسكرا تقيلة بتدى نفس الشكل و بتبقى طبيعية اكتر *


*عليا النعمه انتوا ناس طيبيييين اوووووووي

يابنتي انا اقصد اللي بتتاكل الملزقه دي:new6::new6:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه فطستينى ضحك بامانة .. اول القصيدة كفر كدة .. اتبرع بالراجل .. طب و ايه ذنب اللى هتبرعلهم بيه هيبقى عذاب فى الدنيا و اشيل ذنوب فى الاخرة :new6:*



ههههههه ع رئيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه فطستينى ضحك بامانة .. اول القصيدة كفر كدة .. اتبرع بالراجل .. طب و ايه ذنب اللى هتبرعلهم بيه هيبقى عذاب فى الدنيا و اشيل ذنوب فى الاخرة :new6:*


*لا يا لولو ملكيش حق تعقديهم من دلوقتى *
*فى مثل بيقول ابنك على ما تربيه وجوزك على ما تعوديه 
هههههههه 
ادبحيله القطة من اولها كدا *
*انصحك يا بنتى ما احلى عيشة العزوبية 
:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه بانجو يا ستي بحلتو الجديده
> اصلي بعملو دعايه ههههه



*هههههههههههه هما برشموه ... فتحى عنين البنات بقا دة انا جيباهملك قطط مغمضة :fun_lol:*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي زكرتي المتجوزين
> طب بالنسبه للمعنسيين مالهمش نفس ولا ايه:new6:
> *



*المعنسين يجو يقعدو على الدكة جنبى .. شكلنا احنا الكسبانين و النحمة :t19:*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واووو بانجوووووو
> طيب الاقيش معاكي بقرش كابتشينوووو:new6:
> *



*عاجبك ياست لولو .. قولتلك بناتنا عندهم استعداد كبير للانحراف بس محتاجين حد يوجههم :love45:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عليا النعمه انتوا ناس طيبيييين اوووووووي
> 
> يابنتي انا اقصد اللي بتتاكل الملزقه دي:new6::new6:
> *



هههههه
انتي يابت شاربه ايه:t19:
رموش وببتاكل وملزقه
هاتي صوره نشوف بقى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا لولو ملكيش حق تعقديهم من دلوقتى *
> *فى مثل بيقول ابنك على ما تربيه وجوزك على ما تعوديه
> هههههههه
> ادبحيله القطة من اولها كدا *
> ...


*اه ياختي مانتي اتجوزتي في ايام الرخص
والعرسان المرطرطه
ليكي حق تقولي اكتر من كده
وحشره علينا ياحسره علينا:new6:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههه هما برشموه ... فتحى عنين البنات بقا دة انا جيباهملك قطط مغمضة :fun_lol:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

ههههههههه
ومالو يا شقاوه نوجهم بقى
انتي عايزاهم يتعقدو ههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه ياختي مانتي اتجوزتي في ايام الرخص
> والعرسان المرطرطه
> ليكي حق تقولي اكتر من كده
> وحشره علينا ياحسره علينا:new6:
> *


*حلوة مرطرطة تى 
يا اختى متبرعالك 
قال حسرة قال 
بلا نيلة 


*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا لولو ملكيش حق تعقديهم من دلوقتى *
> *فى مثل بيقول ابنك على ما تربيه وجوزك على ما تعوديه
> هههههههه
> ادبحيله القطة من اولها كدا *
> ...



هههههههه شكلك بتحبيهم اوووووووووي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلوة مرطرطة تى
> يا اختى متبرعالك
> قال حسرة قال
> بلا نيلة
> ...



ههههه اهو الواحد طلع معاكم بمصطلحات جديده


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه شكلك بتحبيهم اوووووووووي


*اه امال ايه دول حبايبى 
وحسرة علينا حسرة علينا ما جت رجلينا *
*دى تتغنى للمتجوزين 
وحلوة يا بلحة يا مقمعة شرفتى اخواتك الاربعة 
:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عليا النعمه انتوا ناس طيبيييين اوووووووي
> 
> يابنتي انا اقصد اللي بتتاكل الملزقه دي:new6::new6:
> *



*طب بقولك ايه بقا صورة و تشاورى عليها و تقوليلى عايزة من دى يا ماما و انا اجيب انتى عارفة مبعزش حاجة عليكى  :smil15:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا لولو ملكيش حق تعقديهم من دلوقتى *
> *فى مثل بيقول ابنك على ما تربيه وجوزك على ما تعوديه
> هههههههه
> ادبحيله القطة من اولها كدا *
> ...



*ركزو مين اللى هيتدبح ؟؟ القطة ولا هو ؟؟ مش عايزة اتلخبط :new6:

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه ياختي مانتي اتجوزتي في ايام الرخص
> والعرسان المرطرطه
> ليكي حق تقولي اكتر من كده
> وحشره علينا ياحسره علينا:new6:
> *



*كمان ؟؟؟ و ايام رخص كمان ... يا بنتى دة انتى تاخدى اى راجل و عليه مروحة هدية .. سوقهم اتضرب ولا عارفين يتجوزو ولا غيره احنا بس اللى بنديهم برستيجهم .. بس على راى المثل .. الرجالة على قفا مين يشيل .. بس المهم القفا اللى يشيل :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه امال ايه دول حبايبى
> وحسرة علينا حسرة علينا ما جت رجلينا *
> *دى تتغنى للمتجوزين
> وحلوة يا بلحة يا مقمعة شرفتى اخواتك الاربعة
> :new6::new6::new6:*​



ههههههههههههه
وايييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب بقولك ايه بقا صورة و تشاورى عليها و تقوليلى عايزة من دى يا ماما و انا اجيب انتى عارفة مبعزش حاجة عليكى  :smil15:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه حلوة يا بطة 
بصى هو اللى هيدبح اكيد انتى عارفة مين واوعى تفهمينى صح *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب بقولك ايه بقا صورة و تشاورى عليها و تقوليلى عايزة من دى يا ماما و انا اجيب انتى عارفة مبعزش حاجة عليكى  :smil15:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
المروحه اغلى وحياتك دي الناس اتغربت عليها ف ليبيا كتييير


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> وايييييييييييييييييييييييييه


*وايه دى بتتقال لاغانى شعبولا 
بعد اى جملة يقولك واييييييييييييييييه 
بس خلاص هههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> ومالو يا شقاوه نوجهم بقى
> انتي عايزاهم يتعقدو ههههه


*
ههههههههه لا ازاى وجهيهم و اهو تكسبى فيهم ثواب :new6:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلوة مرطرطة تى
> يا اختى متبرعالك
> قال حسرة قال
> بلا نيلة
> ...


*
يلا يا لولو اهو معانا اول متبرع ... تعاطفك لوحده مش كفاية اتبرع و لو بعريس :fun_lol:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه اهو الواحد طلع معاكم بمصطلحات جديده


*
هههههههههههههههه الله يكرمك يا بتول لاحظى معانا واحدة لسة بتتعرف على المصرى كلمتين تانى زى مرطرطة و هتفيظ مننا 
و اياكى يا لولو تقوليلى يعنى ايه تفيظ :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وايه دى بتتقال لاغانى شعبولا
> بعد اى جملة يقولك واييييييييييييييييه
> بس خلاص هههههه*​



هههههه بس خلاص
عقدناااهم يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ههههههههه لا ازاى وجهيهم و اهو تكسبى فيهم ثواب :new6:*
> 
> 
> ...


*والا يعنى اييييه 

تفيظ تى :smil15:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه بس خلاص
> عقدناااهم يا رورو


*هههههههههه اى خدمة اى حد عاوز يتعقد يجيلى بس 
وانا هقوم بالواجب وزيادة حبتين *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ههههههههه لا ازاى وجهيهم و اهو تكسبى فيهم ثواب :new6:*
> 
> 
> ...


انتي مشكلللللللله
هو انا عرفت مرطرطه عشان اسال عن تفيظ
اكسبي ثواب وهاتي الترجمه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه حلوة يا بطة
> بصى هو اللى هيدبح اكيد انتى عارفة مين واوعى تفهمينى صح *​



*ههههههه برضه التشكيل يخلى الكلمة تتفهم على الناحيتين .. هيدْبَح ولا هيدِبِح ؟؟ 
ما المصيبة انى فهماكى صح بس بقول نتاكد برضه التكرار يعلم الشطار :t39:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> المروحه اغلى وحياتك دي الناس اتغربت عليها ف ليبيا كتييير



*اتغربو على المروحة ؟؟ امال عملو ايه فى باقى الاجهزة :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اتغربو على المروحة ؟؟ امال عملو ايه فى باقى الاجهزة :new6:*



ههههههه لسه مش سمعو عنها


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والا يعنى اييييه
> 
> تفيظ تى :smil15:*​



*اة انا حذرت لولو و نسيت احذرك عداكى العيب :new6:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه اى خدمة اى حد عاوز يتعقد يجيلى بس
> وانا هقوم بالواجب وزيادة حبتين *​



*الله يخليكى شايلينك للكبيرة .. اهى بتول اختفت عجبك كدة ؟؟؟ شكل البنت اتصدمت و قعدت تغنى يخونوه :thnk0001:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي مشكلللللللله
> هو انا عرفت مرطرطه عشان اسال عن تفيظ
> اكسبي ثواب وهاتي الترجمه



*على فكرة التبرع بالحماوات لا يجوز شرعًا .. الحماوات اصلا حرام :boxing:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه عنيا عشانك 
مرطرطة يعنى كتير اوى بزيادة .. اى حاجة مرطرطة يعنى موجودة ازيد من الحاجة و سهل الحصول عليها 
تفيظ يعنى تفلسع يعنى تفطس يعنى تقعى مننا فى الطريق يعنى متبقيش موجودة 

ادينى شغلالك ترجمة كل اللغات و اللهجات و مدلعاكى :love45:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*بت يا بتوووووووول 
رحتى فين يابت 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتوووووووول
> رحتى فين يابت
> *​


*معلش كان معايا فون من اوختشيي*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اة انا حذرت لولو و نسيت احذرك عداكى العيب :new6:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



تسلملي عيونك يا قمره
ميرسي ع الترجمه ويخليكي ليا:love45:
اروح اتفرج ع فاطمه وكريم..نفسي اطمن عليهم ويجمعهم بيت واحد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *معلش كان معايا فون من اوختشيي*



*لازم تقولى اختك كنتى تستنى اما اعيش اللحظة اقر اقول الله يسهلو امارس اى من هواياتى دى .. لكن تقفلينى فى كلمتين :act19:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> تسلملي عيونك يا قمره
> ميرسي ع الترجمه ويخليكي ليا:love45:
> اروح اتفرج ع فاطمه وكريم..نفسي اطمن عليهم ويجمعهم بيت واحد


*
و يخليكى ليا ياقلبى 
اوبس هو انتى منهم .. فصلتينى حقيقى .. 
انا ممكن اتفرج على صور لكريم لكن اتابع مسلسل و اقعد اشوف حلقات كتير ورا بعض يجيلى انهيار عصبى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

> هههههههههههههههه الله يكرمك يا بتول لاحظى معانا واحدة لسة بتتعرف على المصرى كلمتين تانى زى مرطرطة و هتفيظ مننا
> و اياكى يا لولو تقوليلى يعنى ايه تفيظ :new6:


*انا نيابتا عن لولول احب اعرف يعني ايه تفيظ ؟؟
ومين دي اللي لسه بتتعرف عالمصري
جايز تكون من بلاد بره اخليها تستوردلي عريس امريكاني ههههه*


> *كمان  ؟؟؟ و ايام رخص كمان ... يا بنتى دة انتى تاخدى اى راجل و عليه مروحة هدية  .. سوقهم اتضرب ولا عارفين يتجوزو ولا غيره احنا بس اللى بنديهم برستيجهم  .. بس على راى المثل .. الرجالة على قفا مين يشيل .. بس المهم القفا اللى يشيل :new6:*


*مروحه ايه بسسسسس
لا ياماما الشتا داخل انا عايزه دفايه ههههههه
*



> طب بقولك ايه بقا صورة و تشاورى عليها و تقوليلى عايزة من دى يا ماما و انا اجيب انتى عارفة مبعزش حاجة عليكى  :smil15:


*ربنا يخليكي يامامتي
وسمعني احلي سلام ست الحبايب ياحبيبة هههههههه 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

> لازم تقولى اختك كنتى تستنى اما اعيش اللحظة اقر اقول الله يسهلو امارس اى من هواياتى دى .. لكن تقفلينى فى كلمتين :act19:


*بصي انا عارفه ان نيتكم سوووو
فقولت اجيب من الاخر يعني
وعلي راي المثل
داري علي فرختك تبيض هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لازم تقولى اختك كنتى تستنى اما اعيش اللحظة اقر اقول الله يسهلو امارس اى من هواياتى دى .. لكن تقفلينى فى كلمتين :act19:*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


ههههههه لا مش منهم
بس ع حسب المزاج
شطوره انتي:love45:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا نيابتا عن لولول احب اعرف يعني ايه تفيظ ؟؟
> ومين دي اللي لسه بتتعرف عالمصري
> جايز تكون من بلاد بره اخليها تستوردلي عريس امريكاني ههههه*
> *مروحه ايه بسسسسس
> ...



*لولو شخصيا اللى لسة بتتعرف على المصرى .. و لسة فيكى نفس للعريس بعد اللى هما قالوه :new6: ياجبروتك يا شيخة 

المروحة حلوة مش باينلها شتا اصلا .. انا لسة بلبس هدوم صيفى جدًا صحيح مبشوفش حد لابس زيى بس مش ليا دعوة بتحر :t19:

هههههههه لا انا عايزة اوبريت أمى بتاع تامر حسنى :59:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي انا عارفه ان نيتكم سوووو
> فقولت اجيب من الاخر يعني
> وعلي راي المثل
> داري علي فرختك تبيض هههههههههههههههه
> *



*ههههههههههههه طب حاسبى لتتفقسى يا بيضة :smil15:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه لا مش منهم
> بس ع حسب المزاج
> شطوره انتي:love45:



*و انتى كمان :love45: ياكثوفى *


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه الرغى ده كله ؟ تفتكرو الرغى بس وانا مش موجودة مش عيب ؟ :vava:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الموضوع عن إيه؟؟ انا شايفا فراج بتبيض و  بتتفقس ههههههههههههههههه
 ما هو الموضووع؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع عن إيه؟؟ انا شايفا فراج بتبيض و  بتتفقس ههههههههههههههههه
> ما هو الموضووع؟؟


*ملقناش موضوع نتكلم فيه قولنا نرغى وخلاص ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه الرغى ده كله ؟ تفتكرو الرغى بس وانا مش موجودة مش عيب ؟ :vava:


*معلشى يا انجل خليها عليكى دى 
بس متقلقيش احنا ورانا غير الرغى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لولو شخصيا اللى لسة بتتعرف على المصرى .. و لسة فيكى نفس للعريس بعد اللى هما قالوه :new6: ياجبروتك يا شيخة
> 
> المروحة حلوة مش باينلها شتا اصلا .. انا لسة بلبس هدوم صيفى جدًا صحيح مبشوفش حد لابس زيى بس مش ليا دعوة بتحر :t19:
> 
> هههههههه لا انا عايزة اوبريت أمى بتاع تامر حسنى :59:*


*انتي صدقتي ولا ايه 
يابنتي ده انا العرسان عليا طوابير طوابير بس النفس بقي:smile02:smile02:smile02
طيب ومالها اغنيه حبيبه امها ياخواتشي بحبها:08:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه الرغى ده كله ؟ تفتكرو الرغى بس وانا مش موجودة مش عيب ؟ :vava:


صدقيني انا يمكن دي تاني مره اجي هنا
بس ندمت جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا














اني مبجيش هنا علي طول:smile02


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الموضوع عن إيه؟؟ انا شايفا فراج بتبيض و  بتتفقس ههههههههههههههههه
> ما هو الموضووع؟؟


بصي يااحبوا انا بحب البيض بكل (مشتقاته)
اشي مسلوق اشي مقلي اشي شكشكوكه كده يعني:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

سالخير يا بنانيت هل من احد هنا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> سالخير يا بنانيت هل من احد هنا ​


*انا هنا هنا يابن الحلال:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا هنا هنا يابن الحلال:smile02*


*لا عايزة مال ولا كتر جاه 
بحلم بعش املاه انا سعد وهنا انا هنا هنا ياابن 
الحلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال 

عظمة على عظمة يا ست 
منورة يا بت انتى شوفلنا حاجة نرغى فيها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا عايزة مال ولا كتر جاه
> بحلم بعش املاه انا سعد وهنا انا هنا هنا ياابن
> الحلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال
> 
> ...


*يعجبني فيكي انك حافظه ههههههه
مممم مش عارفه
نرغي في ايه نرغي في ايه مممم
ايه رائك نرغي في العنوسه ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يعجبني فيكي انك حافظه ههههههه
> مممم مش عارفه
> نرغي في ايه نرغي في ايه مممم
> ايه رائك نرغي في العنوسه ههههههههههههه
> *


*حرررررررررام عليكى عاوزة البنات يدخلوا يضربونا 
متعقدين لوحدهم هما مش ناقصين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حرررررررررام عليكى عاوزة البنات يدخلوا يضربونا
> متعقدين لوحدهم هما مش ناقصين *​


 *انا اول واحده هضرب معاهم
ده انا محضرة جنبي شمروخين مفرد شمروخ جمع شمارخ:smile02

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

* شمروخين مفرد شمروخ جمع شمارخ:smile02**ا
الترجمة بقا علشان اوختشك 
تعليمها فرنساوى *​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

انتو لسة قاعدين على المصطبة 
طبعا مصطبة الستات عمرها ما هتنتهى  :t26:
ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * شمروخين مفرد شمروخ جمع شمارخ:smile02**ا
> الترجمة بقا علشان اوختشك
> تعليمها فرنساوى *​


*متعرفيش الشمارخ ؟
ده انا كنت لسه هلم شمارريخي واجي افجرها في الموضوع ههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انتو لسة قاعدين على المصطبة
> طبعا مصطبة الستات عمرها ما هتنتهى  :t26:
> ههههههههههه


*يابنتي لو اللت والعجن فاتنا منبقاش ستات:smile02
منورة ياملوكة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> انتو لسة قاعدين على المصطبة
> طبعا مصطبة الستات عمرها ما هتنتهى  :t26:
> ههههههههههه


*اسكتى يا ملكة يا اوختشى المصطبة كانت مهجورة بقالها فترة 
قولنا نرجع الحيوية بتاعتها تانى 
هرام هرام *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*سالخير يا رجالة:smile02 *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالخير يا رجالة:smile02 *


*ردالة اخص عليكى فشر احنا 
بنات حلوات امورات 
مقطقطات 
عسولات 
ملبسات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالخير يا رجالة:smile02 *


*سالنور ياجمر:smile02

اموت واعرف انتي والبت رورو عاملين اوف لاين ليه
انتوا هربنين من حكم ولا حاجه ولا مداهيه لتكونوا مسجلين خطر ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سالنور ياجمر:smile02
> 
> اموت واعرف انتي والبت رورو عاملين اوف لاين ليه
> انتوا هربنين من حكم ولا حاجه ولا مداهيه لتكونوا مسجلين خطر ههههههههههههه
> *



*لا يا بت وانتى الصادقة علينا تار 

وعلى راى المثل الشيعبى 
اللى بيقول خليك بعيد *
*تبقى قريب هههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ردالة اخص عليكى فشر احنا
> بنات حلوات امورات
> مقطقطات
> عسولات
> ملبسات *​


*اه احنا بنات عائلات محترمات هههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا بت وانتى الصادقة علينا تار
> 
> وعلى راى المثل الشيعبى
> اللى بيقول خليك بعيد *
> *تبقى قريب هههههه*​


*وتار ياتار ياتار
ياتار قوليلي ياتار هههههههه

اه انتوا مشيين بمبداء انكم تبقوا تحت النظر يعني:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وتار ياتار ياتار
> ياتار قوليلي ياتار هههههههه
> 
> اه انتوا مشيين بمبداء انكم تبقوا تحت النظر يعني:smile02
> *


*علشان النظر على قده يا اوختشى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *علشان النظر على قده يا اوختشى *​


*كلي جزر يقووي النظر :smile02*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ردالة اخص عليكى فشر احنا
> بنات حلوات امورات
> مقطقطات
> عسولات
> ملبسات *​


*
اعصابك يا عم الحج .. و النحمة ما هزعلك طالما انتى شايفة كدة انا معاكى قلبا و قالبا :smile02*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سالنور ياجمر:smile02
> 
> اموت واعرف انتي والبت رورو عاملين اوف لاين ليه
> انتوا هربنين من حكم ولا حاجه ولا مداهيه لتكونوا مسجلين خطر ههههههههههههه
> *



*ههههههههههههههههههه الناس كلها تاعبها الاوفلاين مش فاهمة فى ايه .. ااما كنتى ازرقة ماشى تحقدى دلوقتى اخضراية اعملى زينا و بلاش حقد بقا :smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> اعصابك يا عم الحج .. و النحمة ما هزعلك طالما انتى شايفة كدة انا معاكى قلبا و قالبا :smile02*
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه لا يااوختشي
وانا اعمل زيكم ليه عمله عمله مثلا:smile02
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي لو اللت والعجن فاتنا منبقاش ستات:smile02
> منورة ياملوكة
> *



الرجالة قاموا من على المصطبة وانتو لسة مبلطين فيها 
:nunu0000:
عايزين تثبتوا إنكم ستات ولا إية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههه



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اسكتى يا ملكة يا اوختشى المصطبة كانت مهجورة بقالها فترة
> قولنا نرجع الحيوية بتاعتها تانى
> هرام هرام *​



طب احكلنا حكاية حلوة علشان نعرف ننام 
وواحد تقوم تعملنا شاى 
وواحدة تقوم تغسل المواعين 
وواحدة تحشى ساندوتشين ناكلهم مع الشاى 
ياله بسرعة :act31:



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالخير يا رجالة:smile02 *



سالنور يا وحش الشاشة ههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه لا يااوختشي
> وانا اعمل زيكم ليه عمله عمله مثلا:smile02
> *



*ههههههههه لا تدارى على عملتنا احنا عشان لو حد سأل دول اوفلاين ليه نقول سلو بلدنا كدة :smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الرجالة قاموا من على المصطبة وانتو لسة مبلطين فيها
> :nunu0000:
> عايزين تثبتوا إنكم ستات ولا إية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*انتى داخلة على طمع بقا 
قولى كدا 
بس هنسيب المصطبة لوحدها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الرجالة قاموا من على المصطبة وانتو لسة مبلطين فيها
> :nunu0000:
> عايزين تثبتوا إنكم ستات ولا إية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههه


*يعني بنحاول نعمل اللي علينا وربك يكرم بقي:94::smile02:smile02*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى داخلة على طمع بقا
> قولى كدا
> بس هنسيب المصطبة لوحدها *​



لأ متخافيش على المصطبة 
المصبة عليها شقاوة 
على رأى المثل .................... ld:
لأ نسيت المثل :t7:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه لا تدارى على عملتنا احنا عشان لو حد سأل دول اوفلاين ليه نقول سلو بلدنا كدة :smile02*


*اااااااه  قولتيلي سلو بلدكم
وانا مش هعمل كده
وده تمسك مني بتراثي:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ متخافيش على المصطبة
> المصبة عليها شقاوة
> على رأى المثل .................... ld:
> لأ نسيت المثل :t7:


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*يادي النيله 
رجعنا للزن تاني 
منورين يا بناويت 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الرجالة قاموا من على المصطبة وانتو لسة مبلطين فيها
> :nunu0000:
> عايزين تثبتوا إنكم ستات ولا إية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههههههههه
> طب احكلنا حكاية حلوة علشان نعرف ننام
> ...


*
الكبير ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووصل 
منورانا يا ملكة ... مساء الخيرات 

الشاى مش أد كدة .. نخلينا فى القهوة المظبوطة عشان نظبط الدماغ و نصحصح .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





و كيك لزوم العشا .. كنت هجيب تشيز كيك بس قولت بلاش هيبقى تقيل خلينا فى السويسرول عشان يبقى خفيف جنب القهوة :08:





يلا انشالله ماحد حوش *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يادي النيله
> رجعنا للزن تاني
> منورين يا بناويت
> *​


*ايه ده رادل فى مصطبتنا يالا الهوووووووول*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يادي النيله
> رجعنا للزن تاني
> منورين يا بناويت
> *​


*ياكثوفي في بيتنا رجل:08::08::08:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يادي النيله
> رجعنا للزن تاني
> منورين يا بناويت
> *​



الراجل ده دخل هنا ازاى 
ياله امسكوة واحبسوة علشان الصبح تجلدوة :smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> الكبير ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووصل
> منورانا يا ملكة ... مساء الخيرات
> 
> ...


*ياواد يامصرف يامبذر انت:smile02
بس ياتري ايه البتاعه اللي في الطبق دي
كيكه ولا بوكيه ورد:smile02
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ متخافيش على المصطبة
> المصبة عليها شقاوة
> على رأى المثل .................... ld:
> لأ نسيت المثل :t7:



*يعنى انا اروح اجيب العشا و اجى الاقى حد جايب فى سيرتى ماشى يا كبيرة .. اهى شقاوة عملت معاكو احلى واجب .. عدو الجمايل بقا :gy0000:*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اااااااه  قولتيلي سلو بلدكم
> وانا مش هعمل كده
> وده تمسك مني بتراثي:smile02:smile02
> *


*
تراااااااااااااثك .. مانى استغرااااااااااا بت :smile02*



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يادي النيله
> رجعنا للزن تاني
> منورين يا بناويت
> *​



*دة نورك يا سيدنا .. و بطلو تلميع أوكر بقا عيب كدة :gun:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الراجل ده دخل هنا ازاى
> ياله امسكوة واحبسوة علشان الصبح تجلدوة :smile02


*استني ياملوكة متقطعيش برزقنا
يمكن يكون مش مرتشبط وداخل يدور علي عروسه
احم احم:08::08:


:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *استني ياملوكة متقطعيش برزقنا
> يمكن يكون مش مرتشبط وداخل يدور علي عروسه
> احم احم:08::08:
> 
> ...



*سيبيها تقطع برزقك المرة دى و انتى الكسبانة .. خديها منى :smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

> تراااااااااااااثك .. مانى استغرااااااااااا بت :smile02


*انتي شكلك حافظه النشي كويس ههههه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> الكبير ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووصل
> منورانا يا ملكة ... مساء الخيرات
> 
> ...



النور نورك يا قمر كل زمان ومكان 
شكرااااااا على حفلة الشاى الجميلة دى 
بس القهوة هتخلينى أسهر 
وأنا عايزة أقوم بدرى أحضر طابور الصباح علشان أحيى العلم :smil6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سيبيها تقطع برزقك المرة دى و انتى الكسبانة .. خديها منى :smile02*


*يعني مفيش افل بس ياربي:94:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *استني ياملوكة متقطعيش برزقنا
> يمكن يكون مش مرتشبط وداخل يدور علي عروسه
> احم احم:08::08:
> 
> ...



اللى أعرفة إنه بيدور على عربية مش عروسة ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي شكلك حافظه النشي كويس ههههه*



*اهى .. و دى عايزة كلام برضه :smile02

هى رورو غرقت ؟؟ اين انتى *



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> النور نورك يا قمر كل زمان ومكان
> شكرااااااا على حفلة الشاى الجميلة دى
> بس القهوة هتخلينى أسهر
> وأنا عايزة أقوم بدرى أحضر طابور الصباح علشان أحيى العلم :smil6:



*ههههههه هو انتى منهم تشربى القهوة و تسهرى و كدة انا بشربها اتدفى و ادخل انام :smile02 
طب نجيب ايه طيب بتحبيه و مش بيسهرك ؟؟ احنا تحت الامر و الطلب المهم ننول الرضا :08:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سيبيها تقطع برزقك المرة دى و انتى الكسبانة .. خديها منى :smile02*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

علشان كدة قولت إمسكوة واحبسوة والصبح اجلدوة ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اللى أعرفة إنه بيدور على عربية مش عروسة ههههههههههههههههه


*يعني ياربي العربيات ليها حظ
واحنا ملناش:vava::vava:
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*احنا قولنا نمسي بس 
 ملكمش في الطيب 
هخلع انا واسيبلكم نجم نجوم القرن 
السيد عوبد 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*اه انا كنت بريح شوية وجيت هههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اللى أعرفة إنه بيدور على عربية مش عروسة ههههههههههههههههه



*ولا حتى عربية .. بيدور على كونسولتو :smile02*



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> علشان كدة قولت إمسكوة واحبسوة والصبح اجلدوة ههههههههههههههههههههه


*
ههههههههه صدقينى هو الراجل مفهوش نفس اصلا للجلد ولا غيره .. هو ممكن يقع مننا و يجيبلنا مصيبة ربانى كدة

انا بعد الكلمتين دول بقول اعمل ميتة عشان شكله هيجى يعلقنى :smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> علشان كدة قولت إمسكوة واحبسوة والصبح اجلدوة ههههههههههههههههههههه


*ده شكله مشهووور اوووووووووووووووووي:smile02:smile02*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اهى .. و دى عايزة كلام برضه :smile02
> 
> هى رورو غرقت ؟؟ اين انتى *
> 
> ...



بصى كلام فى سرك 
عايزين نخدم عياد زى ما خدمنا حسبووووووووووووووو:nunu0000:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *احنا قولنا نمسي بس
> ملكمش في الطيب
> هخلع انا واسيبلكم نجم نجوم القرن
> السيد عوبد
> *​



*عوبد ايه بس .. ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم :smile02
*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه انا كنت بريح شوية وجيت هههههههه*​



*نورتى يا قمراية  فاتتك حفلة القهوة :vava:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *احنا قولنا نمسي بس
> ملكمش في الطيب
> هخلع انا واسيبلكم نجم نجوم القرن
> السيد عوبد
> *​


*اهو الراجل اللي حيلتنا طفش
عجبكم كده:36_1_47::36_1_4:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه انا كنت بريح شوية وجيت هههههههه*​


*منور ياجمر:t25::t25:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عوبد ايه بس .. ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم :smile02
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*لا انا عاوزة نكسافية بس يكون مج محترم كدا 
ها اااااااا*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2012)

هيييييييييييه الرغى رجع تانى بس كويس انى موجودة 
بقولكوا ايه انا عندى اقتشراح :smile02:smile02 ماتيجو ننم على الرجالة ونقطع فيهم :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هيييييييييييه الرغى رجع تانى بس كويس انى موجودة
> بقولكوا ايه انا عندى اقتشراح :smile02:smile02 ماتيجو ننم على الرجالة ونقطع فيهم :smile02



*قطع كيبورد اللي يجيب سيرتنا بالبطال 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *قطع كيبورد اللي يجيب سيرتنا بالبطال
> *​



ادى اول ضحية :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ادى اول ضحية :smile02



*بتحلمي :gy0000:
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا عاوزة نكسافية بس يكون مج محترم كدا
> ها اااااااا*​



*كمان ... عنونى هدورلك و ابقى اجيبه بس ابقى تعالى فى الميعاد مش هفضل رايحة جاية انا :act31:*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> هيييييييييييه الرغى رجع تانى بس كويس انى موجودة
> بقولكوا ايه انا عندى اقتشراح :smile02:smile02 ماتيجو ننم على الرجالة ونقطع فيهم :smile02


*
هههههههههههههه منورة يا قمر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بقول تكملى نوم تانى عشان اقتشراحاتك دى هتودينا ورا الشمس :smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هيييييييييييه الرغى رجع تانى بس كويس انى موجودة
> بقولكوا ايه انا عندى اقتشراح :smile02:smile02 ماتيجو ننم على الرجالة ونقطع فيهم :smile02


*وماله يااوختشي نتلم
انا اموت في التقطشع
بس لو قطعناهم كلهك كده هنعنس:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*ما بلالالاش يا رايا بلالالالاش 

ردالة لا 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 نوفمبر 2012)

لا مش بحلم يا عياد وهتشوف :smile02بنات هجووووووم 

هههه شقاوة بقا كده ؟ مش عاجبك اقتشراحاتى ؟ ديه جاية من بعد ساعات من عصر المخ :smile02 

ياواثقة ياستى خليهم يخلصوا ده احنا هنبقا عملنا خير فى العالم كله وفى نفسنا :smile02:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> \
> 
> ياواثقة ياستى خليهم يخلصوا ده احنا هنبقا عملنا خير فى العالم كله وفى نفسنا :smile02:smile02


*لو انتي رائيك كده يبقي نقطعهم:smile02*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

بخ
آنآ جيت 
:smile02

آلمصطبة متظبطة وآلصوت وآصل لآخر آلمنتدى
*وآلله زمآن يآ بنآويت
 *

وكمآن سآمعة سيرة تقطيع فروة أخوآننآ آلأعدآء
*حد عآيز مسآعدة*
:smile02
 


*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بخ
> آنآ جيت
> ...


*منورة والله يا سيكرت 
يلا ايديك معانا بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بخ
> آنآ جيت
> ...


*منورة ياقمرة

يلا هاتي عديتك وتعالي ومتنسيش الساطور:smile02
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

*بنوركم يآ قمرآآت ***

هههههههـ لآ مآفينآش من آلسوآطير وآلدم
أنآ هقطع آلفروة بس إنتو جهزوهآلى آلأول
:smile02
 


*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *بنوركم يآ قمرآآت ***
> 
> ...


*يابنتي الفروة والفشه والكرشه والطحال والممبار تحت امرك:smile02:smile02*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 نوفمبر 2012)

انتو مبترغوش ليه يا بنااات هههههههه
ماشاء الله عليكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتو مبترغوش ليه يا بنااات هههههههه
> ماشاء الله عليكم


*لولو منورة يا قمر 
احنا رغينا رغى لحد ما جالنا صداااااااع هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لولو منورة يا قمر
> احنا رغينا رغى لحد ما جالنا صداااااااع هههههههه*​



نورك يا قلبي
اه ماشاء الله عليكم
قريت كل الرغي ههههه اللهم لا حسد


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نورك يا قلبي
> اه ماشاء الله عليكم
> قريت كل الرغي ههههه اللهم لا حسد


*ههههههههههه لا احسدى برحتك 
اندهى على شقاوة والبنات وتعالى نكمل رغى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا احسدى برحتك
> اندهى على شقاوة والبنات وتعالى نكمل رغى *​



ههههههه
طب هما موجودين يعني
مهو كلو متخفي ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> طب هما موجودين يعني
> مهو كلو متخفي ههههه


*انا موجوده بشحمي ولحمي:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا موجوده بشحمي ولحمي:smile02*


*منورة يا بت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا بت *​


*كان نفسي اقولك وانتي كمان
بس انتي اوف لاين للاسف فامش منورة:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كان نفسي اقولك وانتي كمان
> بس انتي اوف لاين للاسف فامش منورة:smile02:smile02
> *


*ههههههههه لا قوليلى يا اوختشى 
برده منورة ولا اييه رايك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه لا قوليلى يا اوختشى
> برده منورة ولا اييه رايك*​


*طبعا منورررررة
وانا رائي هيكون ايه جنب نورك ياحبيبتي
ويارب دايما منورة يااااااابـــــــــــــت:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتوا ياللى هنااااااك تعالوا هنا 
نداء عاجل على كل البنات 
الموجودة فى المنتدى 
التوجه لغرفة 77 
يوه للمصطبة بتاعتنا حالا 
حووووووول*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه انا جيت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتوا ياللى هنااااااك تعالوا هنا
> نداء عاجل على كل البنات
> الموجودة فى المنتدى
> التوجه لغرفة 77
> ...


*علم وينفذ يافندم 

اجري اندهي البت لولو احسن صاحب موضوع بتسمع ايه دلوقتي
يدخل يطين عيشتها :smile02:smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه لسه مش وصلت
شكل المرور زحمه عندها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه انا جيت


*والنيعمه كنت لسه هشيعلك البت رورو تجيبك
شوفتي اشيعلك دي
لغات يابنتي اومال ايه:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتوا جيته انتم الاتنين وسبتونى هناك 
المواصلات زحمة اوووووووى 
اتعذبت *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *علم وينفذ يافندم
> 
> اجري اندهي البت لولو احسن صاحب موضوع بتسمع ايه دلوقتي
> يدخل يطين عيشتها :smile02:smile02
> *



هههههه لا متخافيش عليا 
انا اطين عيشه بلد ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> واثقه لسه مش وصلت
> شكل المرور زحمه عندها


*لا ياحبيبتي 
بس انا وجايه اعدي اتكعبلت في الصفحه اللي فاتت كنت هقع علي قسم الاصابات بس ربنا سترها:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والنيعمه كنت لسه هشيعلك البت رورو تجيبك
> شوفتي اشيعلك دي
> لغات يابنتي اومال ايه:smile02:smile02
> *


*والنبى بلاش لغاتك انتى مع لولو ابوس ايدك مش فاضيين لترجمة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والنيعمه كنت لسه هشيعلك البت رورو تجيبك
> شوفتي اشيعلك دي
> لغات يابنتي اومال ايه:smile02:smile02
> *



ههههههه
هو انتي من انهي بلد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتوا جيته انتم الاتنين وسبتونى هناك
> المواصلات زحمة اوووووووى
> اتعذبت *​


*انا اتشعلقت في عربيه نص نقل من ورا:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه لا متخافيش عليا
> انا اطين عيشه بلد ههههههه


*حلوة اطين تى يا لولو 
الا بالمناسبة يا بت يا بتول يعنى ايه اطين :mus13:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والنبى بلاش لغاتك انتى مع لولو ابوس ايدك مش فاضيين لترجمة *​



هههههههههه
اه قوليلها والنبي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> هو انتي من انهي بلد


*من القاهره يعني اجدع ناس
وسمعني احلي سلااااااااام
بنت المعز القاهره حتي الصباح ساهره:smile02:smile02

وانتي ياقمره منين وسنك واسمك وعنوانك والحاله الاجتماعيه
اقولك طلعي البطاقه وانجزي:smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياحبيبتي
> بس انا وجايه اعدي اتكعبلت في الصفحه اللي فاتت كنت هقع علي قسم الاصابات بس ربنا سترها:smile02:smile02
> *



حمدلله ع سلامتك يا مشكله هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *من القاهره يعني اجدع ناس
> وسمعني احلي سلااااااااام
> بنت المعز القاهره حتي الصباح ساهره:smile02:smile02
> 
> ...


*يا بيه شوهتى صورتنا المهببة اكتر ما هى مشوهة 
المفروض اانا بنوتات ركيكات هااااااا 
خدى بالك من دى 
الناقص تطلعلها المطواة وتغزيها يا بت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والنبى بلاش لغاتك انتى مع لولو ابوس ايدك مش فاضيين لترجمة *​


*ليه هي لولو دارسه ايه
انا دارسه لغات عامة كليه حواري قسم شرشحه :smile02:smile02:smile02
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلوة اطين تى يا لولو
> الا بالمناسبة يا بت يا بتول يعنى ايه اطين :mus13:*​


*اطين يعني اهبب واسفلت :smile02*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *من القاهره يعني اجدع ناس
> وسمعني احلي سلااااااااام
> بنت المعز القاهره حتي الصباح ساهره:smile02:smile02
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
احلى سلام لاجدع ناس ناس القاهره
انا من هناك ابقي تعالي


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ليه هي لولو دارسه ايه
انا دارسه لغات عامة كليه حواري قسم شرشحه
**
يا هاااااااااااااااااااار اسووووووووووووح 
على الكلالالالالالالالالالام 
يا بت الرقابة مش كدا 
هيقفلولنا المصطبة 
ونترمى فى الشارع 
مش هنلقى حتة نرغى فيها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حمدلله ع سلامتك يا مشكله هههه


*الله يسلمك ياحبيبتي ومندخلكيش في موضوع وحش:smile02*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بيه شوهتى صورتنا المهببة اكتر ما هى مشوهة
> المفروض اانا بنوتات ركيكات هااااااا
> خدى بالك من دى
> الناقص تطلعلها المطواة وتغزيها يا بت *​


*ايون احنا بنات عائلات ركيكات*
(سامحني يارب عالكدبه البيضه دي):94:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

انا من هناك ابقي تعالي
*الا انتى مبتجيش ليه يا بتول مش تبقى تيجى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

لخبطوووووني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> احلى سلام لاجدع ناس ناس القاهره
> انا من هناك ابقي تعالي


*ميرسي ميرسي

لا ياختي انا روحت هناك قبل كده لقيت الجو وحش اوي حررر ممطر نهار سقيع مشمس ليلا فوقت ارجع هنا تاني وبلدي اولي بيا:smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا من هناك ابقي تعالي
> *الا انتى مبتجيش ليه يا بتول مش تبقى تيجى *​



ههههههههههه
زمانها جاايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ميرسي ميرسي
> 
> لا ياختي انا روحت هناك قبل كده لقيت الجو وحش اوي حررر ممطر نهار سقيع مشمس ليلا فوقت ارجع هنا تاني وبلدي اولي بيا:smile02
> *


هههههههههه حلوة يا بيه ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ميرسي ميرسي
> 
> لا ياختي انا روحت هناك قبل كده لقيت الجو وحش اوي حررر ممطر نهار سقيع مشمس ليلا فوقت ارجع هنا تاني وبلدي اولي بيا:smile02
> *



ههههههههه
صباح الخير بالليل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه هي لولو دارسه ايه
> انا دارسه لغات عامة كليه حواري قسم شرشحه
> **
> يا هاااااااااااااااااااار اسووووووووووووح
> ...


*مين دول اللي يقفلوا 
طب خلي نفر كده يهوب نحيه المصطبه ويشششششوف انا هعمل فيه ايه
احنا بنهزر هنا ولا ايه :t26::t26:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حماتي بتسالني بتكلمي ميين
> افهمها ازاي دي هههههه
> ساعدوني


*اده هو انتي متجوزه 
اللهم ماصلي عالزين
يعني انا العانس الوحيده اللي هنا :090104~384:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده هو انتي متجوزه
> اللهم ماصلي عالزين
> يعني انا العانس الوحيده اللي هنا :090104~384:
> *


*يا بت  مش قلتلك اصبرع على رزقك 
بامارة المثل اللى قولتهولك 
اللى انا مش فاهمة معناه لحد اوقتى 
هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه حلوة يا بيه ​


*انتي احلي يابـــــــــــت:smile02*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> صباح الخير بالليل


*ياصباح اللي بتغني

اموت واعرف البرشام اللي في توقيعك ده انتبيوتك ولا جنسيته ايه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه
يخررررب عقلكمممممم
لخبطووووووووونيي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بت  مش قلتلك اصبرع على رزقك
> بامارة المثل اللى قولتهولك
> اللى انا مش فاهمة معناه لحد اوقتى
> هههههههه*​


*انا الصبر زهق مني يابنتي اصلا:smile02
ده انا تعبت تعبت . مني شلبي من فيلم كلم ماما:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يخررررب عقلكمممممم
> لخبطووووووووونيي


*اه انا ورورو تؤام بطيخه واتقسمت نصين:smile02:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه انا ورورو تؤام بطيخه واتقسمت نصين:smile02:smile02*


*ههههههه شكلها بطيخة قرررررعة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه شكلها بطيخة قرررررعة *​



بالعكسسسسس عسلللللللللل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه شكلها بطيخة قرررررعة *​


*فشررررررررررررررر قرعه ده ايه

دي زيروووووووو:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

انتو بتنامو امتى والساعه عندكمم كام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بالعكسسسسس عسلللللللللل


*عسل وطحينه:smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتو بتنامو امتى والساعه عندكمم كام


*انا بنام علي 7 الصبح بزحلق اخويا وانام

ودلوقتي الساعه 3:45 بتوقيت غريتنش:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتو بتنامو امتى والساعه عندكمم كام


*الساعة الان بتوقيت القاهرة 

3:45*
*واحنا بنام على 7 كدا 
انا وبتول *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فشررررررررررررررر قرعه ده ايه
> 
> دي زيروووووووو:smile02:smile02
> *



ههههههههههه
ع فكره يا واثقه عيب تبعتيلي تيقييم تقوليلي فيه ان رورو قصيره
عيييب:smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الساعة الاون بتوقيت القاهرة
> 
> 3:45*
> *واحنا بنام على 7 كدا
> انا وبتول *​



اممممممم
تماااام


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ع فكره يا واثقه عيب تبعتيلي تيقييم تقوليلي فيه ان رورو قصيره
> عيييب:smile02


*حرام عليكي متكذبيش
انتي متعرفيش ان اللي بيكدب بيروح الناررررررر


انا قولتلك في رساله خاصه مش تقييم:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ع فكره يا واثقه عيب تبعتيلي تيقييم تقوليلي فيه ان رورو قصيره
> عيييب:smile02


*لولو عارفاكى بتموتى فى الخناقات انتى 
هيهااااااااات 

افتخر انى قصيرة 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بنام علي 7 الصبح بزحلق اخويا وانام
> 
> ودلوقتي الساعه 3:45 بتوقيت غريتنش:smile02
> *


هههههههه
طب وبتزحلقي اخوووكي ليه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الساعة الان بتوقيت القاهرة
> 
> 3:45*
> *واحنا بنام على 7 كدا
> انا وبتول *​


*سبحان الله انا وانتي قولنا نفس الاجابه
ونفس التوقيت بالثانيه سبحااااان الله
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حرام عليكي متكذبيش
> انتي متعرفيش ان اللي بيكدب بيروح الناررررررر
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههه يا بت انتى متعرفيش انى بكرة هنزل الخبر ده فى المنتدى ولا ايه 
هههههههههههه افتخرررررررر*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حرام عليكي متكذبيش
> انتي متعرفيش ان اللي بيكدب بيروح الناررررررر
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههه  تصدقي نسيت
لا بقو بيروحو مارينا


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سبحان الله انا وانتي قولنا نفس الاجابه
> ونفس التوقيت بالثانيه سبحااااان الله
> *


*القلوب عنت بعطيها يابت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> طب وبتزحلقي اخوووكي ليه


*هو بيحب الزحاليق وانا مالي:smile02

بيروح الشغل وانا بقعد انا وماما نبرطع في الشقه لوحدينا:smile02
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *القلوب عنت بعطيها يابت *​


:t25::t25::t25::t25::t25::t25::t25::t25:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*
ﻣﺮﺓ ﺛﻼﺙ ﺳﻼﺣﻒ ﻗﺮﺭﻭﺍ ﻳﺴﺎﻓﺮﻭﺍ ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺎ
 ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺧﺪﻭ ﺍﻛﻞ ﻭ ﺷﺮﺏ ﻭ ﺑﻴﺒﺴﻰ
 ﻓﻀﻠﻮ ﻣﺎﺷﻴﻴﻦ ﺳﻨﺔ3. 2 , ﻟﺤﺪ ﻋﺸﺮ
 ﺳﻨﻴﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻢ ﺳﻼﺣﻒ ﺑﻘﻲ
 ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻭﺻﻠﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻴﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻛﺘﺸﻔﻮﺍ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ
 ﻧﺴﻴﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺳﺒﻮﺭﺗﺎﺕ
 ﻗﻌﺪﻭﺍ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻮﺍ ﻧﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻳﻪ!!!!
 ﻻﺯﻡ ﺣﺪ ﻳﺠﻴﺒﻬﻢ ﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭﻭﺍ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﺮﺟﻊ
 ﻳﺠﻴﺒﻬﻢ
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﺸﺮﻁ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺵ ﻳﺸﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺒﺴﻰ ﻟﺤﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺭﺟﻊ
 ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺎﺷﻰ
 ﺭﺍﺡ ﻭ ﻏﺎﺏ ﺳﻨﺔ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ ﻟﺤﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻋﺪﻯ ﺗﺴﻊ
 ﺳﻨﻴﻦ
 ﻭ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺤﻔﺘﻴﻦ ﻗﺎﻋﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﺎ ﺟﺎﺵ
 ﺟﺖ ﺳﻠﺤﻔﺎﺓ ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻟﻠﺘﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻋﻄﺸﺎﻧﺔ
 ﺍﻭﻯ ﻣﺶ ﻗﺎﺩﺭﺓ
 ﻛﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺒﺴﻰ ﺳﺨﻨﺖ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻫﻔﺘﺤﻬﺎ
 ﺍﺷﺮﺏ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ
 ﻭﻓــﺠــــﺄﺓ
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ﺭﺍﺡ ﻃﺎﻟﻊ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺭﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺠﺮﺓ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻟﻬﻢ
 ﺍﻫﻮ ﻋﻠﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﺩﻱ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺿﺘﺶ
 ﺍﺭﻭﺡ ^_^

ايه رايكم جبتلكم نكتة علشان اضحكم اى خدمة
*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه  تصدقي نسيت
> لا بقو بيروحو مارينا


*مارينا ولا مريم دول قرايبيني:smile02*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هو بيحب الزحاليق وانا مالي:smile02
> 
> بيروح الشغل وانا بقعد انا وماما نبرطع في الشقه لوحدينا:smile02
> *



يااااادي مصطلحااتك
هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه يا بت انتى متعرفيش انى بكرة هنزل الخبر ده فى المنتدى ولا ايه
> هههههههههههه افتخرررررررر*
> [/CENTER]


*طيب بالزمة وانتي بتنزلي الخبر ده 
متنسيش تعمليلي مانشت جانبك:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> مرة ثﻼث سﻼحف قرروا يسافروا تركيا
> وبعد ما اخدو اكل و شرب و بيبسى
> فضلو ماشيين سنة3. 2 , لحد عشر
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
تسلميييي


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب بالزمة وانتي بتنزلي الخبر ده
> متنسيش تعمليلي مانشت جانبك:smile02:smile02
> *


*والنبى وعمالة تزلى فيا بقالك ست سنين 
بس حاضر هنزلك خبر يلا الطيب احسن *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*سكتوا ليه خير اللهم اجعله خير*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والنبى وعمالة تزلى فيا بقالك ست سنين
> بس حاضر هنزلك خبر يلا الطيب احسن *​


*انا اقصر من القصيرين نفسهم:smile02*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سكتوا ليه خير اللهم اجعله خير*​


انا النت بيستهبل عليا شويه
ولولو شكل حماتها قفشتتها:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*هههههههههه طب اندهى عليها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه طب اندهى عليها *​


*مانا خايفه انده عليها حماتها تقفش فيا انا:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مانا خايفه انده عليها حماتها تقفش فيا انا:smile02*


*ههههههههههه وبعدين طب شاورى :gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه وبعدين طب شاورى :gy0000::gy0000:*​


*ماتشاوري انتي
هو انتي صغيره:gy0000::gy0000:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماتشاوري انتي
> هو انتي صغيره:gy0000::gy0000:
> *


*لا انا قصيررررررررة :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا قصيررررررررة :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


*هههههههههههههههههه الاعتراف بالحق خديجه:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه الاعتراف بالحق خديجه:smile02*


*ايه ده هما غيروها بعد الثورة مش كانت ابلة فضيلة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده هما غيروها بعد الثورة مش كانت ابلة فضيلة *​


*الله يسامحو مورسي مسبش حد في حاله:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*سالخير يا بنااااااااااات 
حد هنااااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا بنانيت فينكم مش عاوزين ترغوا ولا اييييييييه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ياختي انبي اتحسدنا
اتحسدنا 
نفسي ارغي ذي زمان 
بس اها قول للزمان ارجع يازمان هههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ياختي انبي اتحسدنا
> اتحسدنا
> نفسي ارغي ذي زمان
> بس اها قول للزمان ارجع يازمان هههههه
> ​


*فاتك امبارح يا روما احنا رغينا رغى يكفينا سنة هههههههههه
طب يلا اندهى على بقيت البنات وتعالوا نرغى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

من غيري ترغوا









فين البنات حد يفتح موضوع بقا 
نفسي اطلع الجعليظ اللي فيا هههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> من غيري ترغوا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*طب يلا افتحلنا موضوع انتى *​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممكن افتح موضوع يا بنات
ولاانا عدوالمراءة اللدود
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

خلاص رورو حببتي نشوف موضوع سموره الاول
انزل بموضوعك ياسمير 
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا نفسى اعرف لاية المراءة نكدية
اوبمعنى اصح
لية ديما بتسال كتير
عكس اى الرجالة
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

منووووووووورين يا بنااااانيت يا عسسسساسيل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا نفسى اعرف لاية المراءة نكدية
> اوبمعنى اصح
> لية ديما بتسال كتير
> عكس اى الرجالة
> *




انا مش هكدب عليك نسبه كبيره من حوا بتكون نكديه اووي
وبيعشقوا النكد ودا في بيكون امور الحياه خلتها كدا
وممكن كمان يكون طبعها كدا وبيكون صعب 
الستات بسأل كتير غير الرجل
لان الستات بتهتم بالتفاصيل لكن الرجل بيهتم بالشكل كاكل 
علشان كدا بتكون الستات رغايه اكتر وبسأل اكتر

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منووووووووورين يا بنااااانيت يا عسسسساسيل



بنورك احلي لولو حببتي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا نفسى اعرف لاية المراءة نكدية
> اوبمعنى اصح
> لية ديما بتسال كتير
> عكس اى الرجالة
> *



عشان انتو تستاهلو النكد:t26:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منووووووووورين يا بنااااانيت يا عسسسساسيل


ده نورك يا لولو ​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا مش هكدب عليك نسبه كبيره من حوا بتكون نكديه اووي
> وبيعشقوا النكد ودا في بيكون امور الحياه خلتها كدا
> وممكن كمان يكون طبعها كدا وبيكون صعب
> الستات بسأل كتير غير الرجل
> ...


*اة اة فاهم بس دا من اهم الاسباب
اللى بيخلى الرجالة  تعيش على كدا
بدون زواج ولو عاشو بدون زواج بتبقى الحياة صعبة اووى
على الرجالةلانهم بيحتاجو حد جنبهم*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عشان انتو تستاهلو النكد:t26:


*يا ساتر يارب
انتى تانى منورة يا عدويتى المراءة*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الست مش نكديه زي ما بيتقال عليها ولا رغايه بمفهوم الرغي المعروف
الست ف طبعها انثى هاديه رقيقه...لكن لما بتصطددم بمشاكل الحياه ومسؤولياتها زي مسؤوليه البيه السي سيد..هي بتتحمل مسءوليه اكتر وده بيخليها يبان عليها انها بترغي وبتسال والكلام ده كلو..لكن هيا جواها العكس
اللي مش عاجبو كلامي يقوم ينتحر بقى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ده نورك يا لولو ​



:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بنورك احلي لولو حببتي​



تسلمي:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة اة فاهم بس دا من اهم الاسباب
> اللى بيخلى الرجالة  تعيش على كدا
> بدون زواج ولو عاشو بدون زواج بتبقى الحياة صعبة اووى
> على الرجالةلانهم بيحتاجو حد جنبهم*



ياااااسموره
دا صفات بسيطه خالص عند حوا 
يعني اتنين تلاته بالكتير
وذي مافي الوحش في كمان الكويس
ويعني هما الرجاله اللي مليانين مميزات 
دا دخلت جوه الرجل هتلاقي بلاوي 
اسكت اسكت دا الواحد مليان :t9:
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ياااااسموره
> دا صفات بسيطه خالص عند حوا
> يعني اتنين تلاته بالكتير
> وذي مافي الوحش في كمان الكويس
> ...


*
اصلا السات صدقينى عايزة راجل * *
فى صفات كل الصفات الكويسة
وتيجى بعد الجواز تتطلع عين ابو :close_tem*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> اصلا السات صدقينى عايزة راجل * *
> فى صفات كل الصفات الكويسة
> وتيجى بعد الجواز تتطلع عين ابو :close_tem*



ههههههههههه
محسسني انك عرفت كل الستات
ياابني مابقولك مش كله حلو ومش كله كويس

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> اصلا السات صدقينى عايزة راجل * *
> فى صفات كل الصفات الكويسة
> وتيجى بعد الجواز تتطلع عين ابو :close_tem*



يا راجل  بطل التعميم 
وخاف من كيد حواء


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> محسسني انك عرفت كل الستات
> ياابني مابقولك مش كله حلو ومش كله كويس
> 
> ​


*اوك فمهتك كويس
وشكران
على قبولكم سؤالى*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا راجل  بطل التعميم
> وخاف من كيد حواء


*ما بلاش خلى الطبق مستور
والواحد غلبان على قد نيتو
ههههههههههه
وسوالى التانى هو*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

العفو ياسمير 

هسأل انا سؤالي بقا

انا هفضفض شويه 
ليه الرجاله دايما مغرورين وشايفين نفسهم
يكون اصغر منك في السن ويعاملك كأن اكبر منك بكتير
وحساسين ذياده عن اللزوم 
وكلهم صنف واحد نفس الاسلوب ونفس الكلام 
؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> العفو ياسمير
> 
> هسأل انا سؤالي بقا
> 
> ...


*وانا اجاوبك نفسى اجابتك
فية رجالةكداوفى رجالة كدا
يعنى فى حلووفى وحش
اممممممم
فى رجالة ديما بتحب تتكبر على غيرها
او يعنى يكونلها كلمة على غيرها
واحتمال يكون السبب
انوفى بع الرجالةمتحبش تبان ضعيفة قدام غيرها
على حسب العادات والتقاليد المتخلفة
وفى ناس لما حد بيجرح سعتها بتبان مغرورة علشان
محدش يجرحها تانى  فاهمة النقظة دى*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *وانا اجاوبك نفسى اجابتك
> فية رجالةكداوفى رجالة كدا
> يعنى فى حلووفى وحش
> اممممممم
> ...




فاهمه طبعا ياسمير
بس اللي شيفاه 
صفه واحده بس هي ان ترضيهم بأقل كلمه ودي طيبه
لكن باقي الصفات :t26:
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فاهمه طبعا ياسمير
> بس اللي شيفاه
> صفه واحده بس هي ان ترضيهم بأقل كلمه ودي طيبه
> لكن باقي الصفات :t26:
> ​


*مش فاهمك وضحلى كلامك
امممممممم
وبعدين ماهو يا مرمر
فى ستات عايزة اللى يضربها
علشان تحس انة فى راجل فى البيت
والستات ارجع واقولك نفس الحكاية
الستات صنف واحد
زى ما بتقولة الرجالة صنف واحد
وانااقولك برضو
االستات صنف واحد
كلنا مفيش حد فينا مش بيغلط*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مش فاهمك وضحلى كلامك
> امممممممم
> وبعدين ماهو يا مرمر
> فى ستات عايزة اللى يضربها
> ...



يعني الرجاله في صفه بتعجبني فيهم 
ان من طيبتهم لما بيكونوا زعلانين من الواحده
اقل كلمه منها علطول يتصالحوا 


اسكت دا الواحد فيه اللي مكفيه
كله هطلعوا عليه بس لما ييجي هو بس :t26::t26:
ههههه
 ​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يعني الرجاله في صفه بتعجبني فيهم
> ان من طيبتهم لما بيكونوا زعلانين من الواحده
> اقل كلمه منها علطول يتصالحوا
> 
> ...


*لو عرفت الرجل دا بس هحظرو يعنى هقولخلى بالك دى*
*ناويلك على شوية حاجات*
* اسكتى اسكتى يا جدعة*
*






هههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*الكلام علي ايه ×)*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الكلام علي ايه ×)*


*انتقام حواء من ادم*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انتقام حواء من ادم*



الذذذذذذذذذذذذ انتقااااااام
شعووووووور روووعه:99:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا نفسى اعرف لاية المراءة نكدية
> اوبمعنى اصح
> لية ديما بتسال كتير
> عكس اى الرجالة
> *





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هسأل انا سؤالي بقا
> 
> انا هفضفض شويه
> ليه الرجاله دايما مغرورين وشايفين نفسهم
> ...





دي الاسئله ياتوته حببتي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انتقام حواء من ادم*


*واووووو
طب استنوا اجيب الساطور بتاعي واجي:99:
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> الذذذذذذذذذذذذ انتقااااااام
> شعووووووور روووعه:99:


ياشرررررررررس انت ياشرس:w00t::w00t:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

> هسأل انا سؤالي بقا
> 
> انا هفضفض شويه
> ليه الرجاله دايما مغرورين وشايفين نفسهم
> ...


معرفش ياحبيبتي
تقوليش معجونين بميه عفاريت ولاد الايه


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*سبحان ما غير الاحوال
عاملين زى القطط تاكلو  وتنكرو
هههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *سبحان ما غير الاحوال
> عاملين زى القطط تاكلو  وتنكرو
> هههههههههههههههه
> *


ده احنا برضو ههههه

وشكرا عالتقييم


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده احنا برضو ههههه
> 
> وشكرا عالتقييم


*ههههههههههه*
*لمازا تعتبرون الرجالة
صنف واحد
اى يعنى لمازا ديما تشبهون الرجالة
بالحيوانات*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *لمازا تعتبرون الرجالة
> صنف واحد
> اى يعنى لمازا ديما تشبهون الرجالة
> بالحيوانات*


*نشبهم بالحيونات ؟!!
حاشا وماشا هههههههه
لا متقولش كده لاسمح الله:gy0000:
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نشبهم بالحيونات ؟!!
> حاشا وماشا هههههههه
> لا متقولش كده لاسمح الله:gy0000:
> *


*لا التبيشة الرجالة
بالحيوانات وصنفواحد  سمعت كتير
وشوف بى عينيا وصدقتيى وادنى
وازا كان الرجالة حيوناتفى السبب
هو انتواللى خلتونا كدا
بسبب تصرفتهكم دى
خلتونا مبقاش عندنا احساس
على راسهم نكد المراءة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لا التبيشة الرجالة
> بالحيوانات وصنفواحد  سمعت كتير
> وشوف بى عينيا وصدقتيى وادنى
> وازا كان الرجالة حيوناتفى السبب
> ...


*ياسيدي لو بنشبهكم بالحيونات
هتبقوا غزلان ,اسود,صقور, ليس الا :gy0000:
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسيدي لو بنشبهكم بالحيونات
> هتبقوا غزلان ,اسود,صقور, ليس الا :gy0000:
> *


*
ماهو نوع من انواع الحيوانات* *
والمقصود بيها قلة احترام مشاعر الرجل*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> ماهو نوع من انواع الحيوانات* *
> والمقصود بيها قلة احترام مشاعر الرجل*


*لا طبعا الصقر المقصود بيه اللي مش بيخاف من اي 
والاسد يعني الملك القوي الشجاع
والغزال يعني الوسيم مثلا
اعتقد كده مش بنقلل من مشاعركم بال بالعكس 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسيدي لو بنشبهكم بالحيونات
> هتبقوا غزلان ,اسود,صقور, ليس الا :gy0000:
> *



متاكده يا بت:99:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا طبعا الصقر المقصود بيه اللي مش بيخاف من اي
> والاسد يعني الملك القوي الشجاع
> والغزال يعني الوسيم مثلا
> اعتقد كده مش بنقلل من مشاعركم بال بالعكس
> *



طب شيلي كلمه الغزلان دي عشان الغزلان مش تزعل هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*اللهم ما اهدى النسوان
وعماليهم فينا
قوووووووول امين

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اللهم ما اهدى النسوان
> وعماليهم فينا
> قوووووووول امين
> 
> *



اللللللللللللهم امين
ويهديك وسطينا هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اللللللللللللهم امين
> ويهديك وسطينا هههههههههه


*والله انا شايف انى هادى وملعلع
ومربع اديا ورجليا
ههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب شيلي كلمه الغزلان دي عشان الغزلان مش تزعل هههههه


*هههههههههه طيب تفتكري اشيل الغزلان واحط مكانها ايه
بس عايزه كلمه علي نفس الوزن
ايه رائيك في غربان ههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه طيب تفتكري اشيل الغزلان واحط مكانها ايه
> بس عايزه كلمه علي نفس الوزن
> ايه رائيك في غربان ههههههه
> *


*
يا ساتر يارب مفيش فايدة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> متاكده يا بت:99:


متاكده نص لبه كده:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*سالخير يا بنااااااااااااااات *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير يا بنااااااااااااااات *​




سالنور يااختشي حببتي
:love45::love45:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سالنور يااختشي حببتي
> :love45::love45:
> ​


*ايه النوم ده اصحوا بقا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

اهو صحينا وفين الباقي
وتوته نامت ولاشو
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اهو صحينا وفين الباقي
> وتوته نامت ولاشو
> ​


*مش عارفة راحت فين 
شكلها نامت هههههه 
والباقى مش عارفة فين 
بس متقلقيش هيجوا دلوقتى على السيرة *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة راحت فين
> شكلها نامت هههههه
> والباقى مش عارفة فين
> بس متقلقيش هيجوا دلوقتى على السيرة *​




ههههههههههه ممكن 
بس شكلنا هنقعد لوحدنا :t19:
ولولو مش موجوده انهارده

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صباح الخير بالليل يا بنانيت
كييييييييفكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه ممكن
> بس شكلنا هنقعد لوحدنا :t19:
> ولولو مش موجوده انهارده
> 
> ​


*اها زمانها جاية هى بتفتح فى الميعاد ده *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اها زمانها جاية هى بتفتح فى الميعاد ده *​



ههههه يا عسل ياللي بتعرف مواعيدي :love45:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه ممكن
> بس شكلنا هنقعد لوحدنا :t19:
> ولولو مش موجوده انهارده
> 
> ​



لا هقعد معاكم :t39:
منوره:love45:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
أشطا عليكي يارورو ههههههه

منور لولو 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا هقعد معاكم :t39:
> منوره:love45:




بنورك حببتي
:love45:
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ها الرغي على ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صباح الخير بالليل يا بنانيت
> كييييييييفكم


*مساء النور يا لولو منورة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه يا عسل ياللي بتعرف مواعيدي :love45:


*ههههههههه اه شوفتى حبيبتى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> أشطا عليكي يارورو ههههههه
> 
> منور لولو
> ​


*هههههههه بعرف كل الحاجات انا 
والباقى هيجوا دوقتى برده على السيرة ههههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

افتحوا موضوع نرغي...​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ها الرغي على ايه


*لسة مش رغينا بنسخن بس هههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه بعرف كل الحاجات انا
> والباقى هيجوا دوقتى برده على السيرة ههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههه
ببخر انا اهو ههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ببخر انا اهو ههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههه بتضحكى عليا فين البخووووور*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه بتضحكى عليا فين البخووووور*​




هههههههههههههههه
في بالي 
ببخر اهو:new6:

افتحي موضوع قبل ماامشي 
:mus13:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*افتحوا انتم مش عندى مواضيع انا 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه
هو لو كان في في دماغي كنت سألت
طيب تشربوا شاي 
ورورو طبعا كابشينو ؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> هو لو كان في في دماغي كنت سألت
> طيب تشربوا شاي
> ورورو طبعا كابشينو ؟
> ​


*تسلميلى حبيبتى عارفة طلبى يا غالية 
بس مج كبير *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تسلميلى حبيبتى عارفة طلبى يا غالية
> بس مج كبير *​




هههههههه من عنيا
احلي مج حببتي

يالاانتي خدي واحد ولولو واحد











​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههه من عنيا
> احلي مج حببتي
> 
> يالاانتي خدي واحد ولولو واحد
> ...


*ههههههه على ما اعتقد يا لولو انك قولتى مش عاوزة صح 
علشان اشرب انا الاتنين 
ميرسى يا روما ربنا ميحرمنيش منك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه على ما اعتقد يا لولو انك قولتى مش عاوزة صح
> علشان اشرب انا الاتنين
> ميرسى يا روما ربنا ميحرمنيش منك *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

العفو حببتي ولايحرمني منك ياقلبي
شكل لولو اختفت تاني:t17:
يالااسيبك انا تصبحواا علي الف خييير 
باي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> العفو حببتي ولايحرمني منك ياقلبي
> شكل لولو اختفت تاني:t17:
> ...


*وانتى من اهل الخير حبيبتى هابى دريمز 
باااااااااااى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه على ما اعتقد يا لولو انك قولتى مش عاوزة صح
> علشان اشرب انا الاتنين
> ميرسى يا روما ربنا ميحرمنيش منك *​



صحتيين وهنا ع قلبببك
ومييييرسي يا بنوته


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> العفو حببتي ولايحرمني منك ياقلبي
> شكل لولو اختفت تاني:t17:
> ...



كنت بحاوب ع الاسءله هناك
وانتي من اهلووووو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههه من عنيا
> احلي مج حببتي
> 
> يالاانتي خدي واحد ولولو واحد
> ...


*انا عايزه من ده ياحزومبل انا عايزه من ده:fun_oops:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

سالخير يابنوتات


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سالخير يابنوتات


*بنوتان مين دوووووول بيكله رز مع الملايكة 
جيتى متاخر هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بنوتان مين دوووووول بيكله رز مع الملايكة
> جيتى متاخر هههههههههه*​


*دايما اجي في الوقت البدل الضايع كده انا:new6:
بس مش يستننوني التيت دول:shutup22:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دايما اجي في الوقت البدل الضايع كده انا:new6:
> بس مش يستننوني التيت دول:shutup22:
> *​


​*انا معاكى اهوووووو يا بت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *انا معاكى اهوووووو يا بت *​[/CENTER]


*منورة ياروح البت 
عامله ايه 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منورة ياروح البت
> عامله ايه
> *


*تووومام كنت لسة بفكر اقوم انام بعد ما فقدت الامل انك تيجى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تووومام كنت لسة بفكر اقوم انام بعد ما فقدت الامل انك تيجى *​


اخص عليكي تنامي بدري كده ليه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اخص عليكي تنامي بدري كده ليه ؟


*ههههههههه ما انا مش جايلى نوووووووووم 
بس زوهقت هعمل ايييييييه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه ما انا مش جايلى نوووووووووم
> بس زوهقت هعمل ايييييييه *​


*طب تصدقي انا هموو وانام لاني صحيت بدري النهارده ومش خدت كفايتي في النوم
بس بقاوم بالعافيه عان اصحي الواد اخويا:t19:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب تصدقي انا هموو وانام لاني صحيت بدري النهارده ومش خدت كفايتي في النوم
> بس بقاوم بالعافيه عان اصحي الواد اخويا:t19:
> *


*شكلك مهيسة خالص حلوة هموو وانام تى :new6::new6::new6:
بس انا فهمت المعنى ههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شكلك مهيسة خالص حلوة هموو وانام تى :new6::new6::new6:
> بس انا فهمت المعنى ههههههه*​


*ايون المعني في معاميع الشاعر:new6::new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون المعني في معاميع الشاعر:new6::new6:*


:new6::new6::new6:
ايوان صح ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> ايوان صح ​


*شوفتي برنامج ذا فويس النهارده ولا مش متبعاه    ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شوفتي برنامج ذا فويس النهارده ولا مش متبعاه    ؟*


*اتصدقى دايما بنساه فين وفين لما بحضر بتبقى بالصدفة هههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اتصدقى دايما بنساه فين وفين لما بحضر بتبقى بالصدفة هههههه*​


*ده برنامج راااائع انا بقعد قدامه مبتحركش 
بجد حلقه النهارده كانت رائعععععععععه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده برنامج راااائع انا بقعد قدامه مبتحركش
> بجد حلقه النهارده كانت رائعععععععععه
> *


*هبقى اتفرج عليه على اليوتيوب بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هبقى اتفرج عليه على اليوتيوب بقا *​


*اه وابقي شوفي عبد العظيم من فريق شيرين وهو بيغني خلاها تعيط وانا كمان:shutup22:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه وابقي شوفي عبد العظيم من فريق شيرين وهو بيغني خلاها تعيط وانا كمان:shutup22:*


*النهاردة كانت حلقة رقم كااااااام*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النهاردة كانت حلقة رقم كااااااام*​


*كان البرايم ال 3 في العرض المباشر*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه وابقي شوفي عبد العظيم من فريق شيرين وهو بيغني خلاها تعيط وانا كمان:shutup22:*



وفي الاخر مش اختارتو:t32:


----------



## white.angel (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*اتضايقت اوى انها مشت عبد العظيم :a82: ... 
انجى مكانتش حلوه امبارح ... عبد العظيم خلانى اعيط  *

* الفريق الاسطوره بصراحه امبارح كان فريق كاظم ... 
انا فضلت متنحه وعندى حالة ازبهلال * *:yahoo:*
*نور وكريس وربى ويسرى ... فريق برشلونه ياربى :smil12:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وفي الاخر مش اختارتو:t32:


*اه بجد مع انه غني هاااااااااايل وخلاني اعيط
معلش مالوش نصيب بقي
*


white.angel قال:


> *اتضايقت اوى انها مشت عبد العظيم :a82: ...
> انجى مكانتش حلوه امبارح ... عبد العظيم خلانى اعيط  *
> 
> * الفريق الاسطوره بصراحه امبارح كان فريق كاظم ...
> ...


*فعلا انجي مغنتش حلو زي كل برايم
وعبده كان هايل بمعني الكلمه
بس كان لازم تمشي واحد من الاتنين المصريين
اللي غايظني فراويلا معرفش بيحبو علي فقر ايه المنكوش ده:wub:
اه فريق كاظم فظييييع
انا بقول اللي هياخد اللقب يسري بجد رائعه
بس مش بحب كريسسس بتغظني اووي
ككنت بموت في روبي وكان نفسي اوي تكسسب:kap:
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 نوفمبر 2012)

روحوا بقا يا ستات إتخمدوا ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> روحوا بقا يا ستات إتخمدوا ههههههههه


*حد يتخمد بدري كده 
لسه فررررررررراخ لاسمح الله *


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حد يتخمد بدري كده
> لسه فررررررررراخ لاسمح الله *


*سالخير يا بنات كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
بكرة الصيام ياترى رفعتوا ولا لسة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*فينكم يا بنانيت *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

نحن هناااااااااااااا
وانتي طيبه حببتي 
اه رفعنا 
فينك توته
​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*هاااااااااااااى 
ازيكم يا بنات
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير يا بنات كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> بكرة الصيام ياترى رفعتوا ولا لسة *​


*سالنور ياقمره
معلش كنت بعمل شاي
لا بصي الصراحه انا مش حابه اصوم يوم حد مش عارفه ليه
فاهرفع بكره ان عيشنا واصوم يوم الاتنين وربنا يسامحني عاليوم اللي هافوتوا ده 
وانتي
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نحن هناااااااااااااا
> وانتي طيبه حببتي
> اه رفعنا
> فينك توته
> ​


*منورة ياقلبي
انا جييييت اهو
مش سامعه دوشه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هاااااااااااااى
> ازيكم يا بنات
> *


*ازيك انت ياسمورة
منوووور
رجل و3 قطط**



*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههه

طب افتحي موضوع لحد رورو ماتدخل 


اهلا سمير 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> طب افتحي موضوع لحد رورو ماتدخل
> 
> ...


*مش عارفه نتكلم فيه ايه
انتي هتصومي بكره ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سالنور ياقمره
> معلش كنت بعمل شاي
> لا بصي الصراحه انا مش حابه اصوم يوم حد مش عارفه ليه
> فاهرفع بكره ان عيشنا واصوم يوم الاتنين وربنا يسامحني عاليوم اللي هافوتوا ده
> ...


*ايه يا بت الطفاسة دى 
بلاش حجج فارغة وهيعملك ايه اليوم ده يا اوختشى :t32:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

اها الحمدلله هبدأ من اول الصيام 


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> طب افتحي موضوع لحد رورو ماتدخل
> 
> ...


*انا مجتش اهوووووووووو:yahoo:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا بت الطفاسة دى
> بلاش حجج فارغة وهيعملك ايه اليوم ده يا اوختشى :t32:*​


*اصلي نفسي اكل رقاق يابنتي وماما   داخت عليه ملقتهوش غير النهارده بليل وملحقتش تعمله فهتعمله بكره*
غلتطش انا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اها الحمدلله هبدأ من اول الصيام
> 
> 
> ​


*ربنا يقوي ايمانك وصيامك ياحبيبتي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اصلي نفسي اكل رقاق يابنتي وماما   داخت عليه ملقتهوش غير النهارده بليل وملحقتش تعمله فهتعمله بكره*
> غلتطش انا


*وانتوا سايبن الايام اللى فاتت دى كلها وجايين تفتكروا تعملوه فى اخر يوم 
لا يا حبيتى غلطيش انتى 
انا اللى غلطانة :a82:*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم يا جدعان
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا مجتش اهوووووووووو:yahoo:*​




هههههههههههههههه
منوره ياقلبي 
​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يقوي ايمانك وصيامك ياحبيبتي*



ميرسي حببتي وانت كمان 
من بعد بكره ههههههههه


افتحوا بقا موضوع :cry2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> منوره ياقلبي
> ​


*ده نورك يا مرمر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانتوا سايبن الايام اللى فاتت دى كلها وجايين تفتكروا تعملوه فى اخر يوم
> لا يا حبيتى غلطيش انتى
> انا اللى غلطانة :a82:*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موتيني من الضحك بجد
لا يابنتي ماهو طلبت معايا اكل رقاق امبارح ماما ملقتش عملتي مكرونه بشامل ... بس علي مين انا قولت رقاق يبقي رقاق*
 بصي البتاع ده بيقول رقاق اهوو


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*بتحبوتاكلوكتير شكلكم
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موتيني من الضحك بجد
> لا يابنتي ماهو طلبت معايا اكل رقاق امبارح ماما ملقتش عملتي مكرونه بشامل ... بس علي مين انا قولت رقاق يبقي رقاق*
> بصي البتاع ده بيقول رقاق اهوو


*يعنى كمان كلتى مكرونة بشاميل ومش عجبك اه يا مفترية 
منك للى كلت دراع جوزها 
ماشى ياختى وماله كلى رقاق
بس يا خوفى ماما متلقيش الصينية اللى هنعمل فيها الرقاق 
فتأجل لبعد بكرة وهلم جرجر 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> منوره ياقلبي
> ​
> 
> ...


*لا انا من بعد بكره لظروف رقاقيه ههههههه
افتحي اني طيب اي موضوع
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى كمان كلتى مكرونة بشاميل ومش عجبك اه يا مفترية
> منك للى كلت دراع جوزها
> ماشى ياختى وماله كلى رقاق
> بس يا خوفى ماما متلقيش الصينية اللى هنعمل فيها الرقاق
> ...


*لا متقلقيش من ناحيه الصينيه
الخوف كله انها متلقيش لحمه مفرومه وتبقي كارثه**



*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا انا من بعد بكره لظروف رقاقيه ههههههه
> افتحي اني طيب اي موضوع
> *



ههههههههههههههه
ما لوفي كنت قلت هههههه
:kap::kap::kap:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بتحبوتاكلوكتير شكلكم
> *


*لا ياسموره مش كتير ولا حاجه
ده يادوب صنيه الرقاق علي فرختين علي نص كيلو بانيه 
كلام فاضي يعني
وبعد ده كله اعمل كده**



*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا متقلقيش من ناحيه الصينيه
> الخوف كله انها متلقيش لحمه مفرومه وتبقي كارثه**
> 
> 
> ...


*لا كدا كتير بجد :017165~155:*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياسموره مش كتير ولا حاجه
> ده يادوب صنيه الرقاق علي فرختين علي نص كيلو بانيه
> كلام فاضي يعني
> وبعد ده كله اعمل كده**
> ...


*كلة دا فاضى اة تصدقى عندك حق فعلان*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ما لوفي كنت قلت هههههه
> :kap::kap::kap:
> ​


*طيب ايه رائيك نتكلم في العولمه :smil12:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*رقاق .. بشاميل .. صيام ... نوم ... اكل ... 

هو فيه ايه بيحصل:36_11_13: *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا كدا كتير بجد :017165~155:*​


*يابت مش كتير ولا حاجه ده يادوب نص كيلو رقاق*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رقاق .. بشاميل .. صيام ... نوم ... اكل ...
> 
> هو فيه ايه بيحصل:36_11_13: *


*فيه زبادي خلاط اتفضلي*









منورة ياغاليه:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رقاق .. بشاميل .. صيام ... نوم ... اكل ...
> 
> هو فيه ايه بيحصل:36_11_13: *


*شقوتى حبيبتى وحشتينى يا بنتى اه يانا وعلى اللى جرالى من غيرك :crying:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابت مش كتير ولا حاجه ده يادوب نص كيلو رقاق*


*الله يحرقك يا شيخة انا لسة واكله حرااااااااام عليكى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يحرقك يا شيخة انا لسة واكله حرااااااااام عليكى
> *​


*اوعي تكوني ناويه تعملي كده**



**





 ازعل منك *

:a63::a63:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ايه رائيك نتكلم في العولمه :smil12:*



انتي عايزه تجنيني صح عايزه تجنيني :yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اوعي تكوني ناويه تعملي كده**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:36_1_3::36_1_3::36_1_3:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ايه رائيك نتكلم في العولمه :smil12:*


*مش دى بتاعت انا ضد العولمة انا ضد العولمة 
على راى منى زكى 
وياحلوة يا بلحة يا مقمعة شرفتى اخواتك الاربعة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انتي عايزه تجنيني صح عايزه تجنيني :yahoo::yahoo:​


لا بعد الشر عليكي من الجونان ياقلبي
طب ايه رائيك نتكلم علي خرم الازون
ونبحث مع بعضشينا مين اللي خرمو


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*حسبى ونعمة الوكيل فيكم
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *حسبى ونعمة الوكيل فيكم
> *


*ايه ده رادل عندنا *


*وجاى بتدعى علينا فى بيتنا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :36_1_3::36_1_3::36_1_3:
> 
> ​


*مدام قلبتي وشك يبقي هتعملي كده**



*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش دى بتاعت انا ضد العولمة انا ضد العولمة
> على راى منى زكى
> وياحلوة يا بلحة يا مقمعة شرفتى اخواتك الاربعة *​


*ايون اسم الله عليكي
وانا عايزه امثل يسعدك اشيك اشيك وارقص واغني يسعدك اشيك اشيك*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *حسبى ونعمة الوكيل فيكم
> *


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**



*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فيه زبادي خلاط اتفضلي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مش بحب الزبادى دة غير انى صومت .. اللهم انى صائم :t32: 

منورة و عاملة اعلى شغل *




رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقوتى حبيبتى وحشتينى يا بنتى اه يانا وعلى اللى جرالى من غيرك :crying:*​


*
رورووووووو وحشانى اكتر بامانة ... ايه يا توتة عملولك ايه العيال الوحشة دى و انا مش هنا *


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ما بتصدقو ترغو مع بعض سبحانك يارب
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش بحب الزبادى دة غير انى صومت .. اللهم انى صائم :t32:
> 
> منورة و عاملة اعلى شغل *
> 
> ...


*البت بتول الوحشة ضربتنى على راسى 
عورتلى عينى 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*فيييييييييييييييينكم
يا بنوتات
رحتو فين
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

> مش بحب الزبادى دة غير انى صومت .. اللهم انى صائم :t32:
> 
> منورة و عاملة اعلى شغل



*اده صومتي طب اجيبلك فول خلاط*





*النور نورك والشغل شغلك ياقمر*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ما بتصدقو ترغو مع بعض سبحانك يارب
> *


*ايون احنا نموت في اللت والعجن

ايه رائيك ياسمورة اجرب فيك ده*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

نرحب بحببتي شقاوه الاول 


طيب 

كل واحده تقول نظام اكتر فستان بتحبه 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

> البت بتول الوحشة ضربتنى على راسى
> عورتلى عينى


*والله مانا دي اختي مني
وانا اقدر برضو اعمل كده في حبيبتي واختي وصحبتي*


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*اهلا بيكى يا شقاوة 
اجبلك مصاص دماء 
عريس ليكى 
وانا جاى فى السكة ولااية 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *البت بتول الوحشة ضربتنى على راسى
> عورتلى عينى
> *​



*ليه كدة يا بتول مش قولنا نلعب سوا يا حبيبتى .. كُخ كدة يا بنات*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده صومتي طب اجيبلك فول خلاط*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
فول لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مش عايزة اسمع اسمه سيبونى مخدوعة 

انا عاجبنى كوكو اللى بيحبى دة :smil12:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والله مانا دي اختي مني
> وانا اقدر برضو اعمل كده في حبيبتي واختي وصحبتي*


*خلاص عفونا عنكى هههههههه
وانتى حبيبة قلبى انا قلبى طيب وبيضحك عليا بكلمة 
:36_3_15::36_3_15:*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصبحوعلى خيررررررررر
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نرحب بحببتي شقاوه الاول
> 
> 
> طيب
> ...


*احلي ترحيييييييب بشقااااااااوتي
وسمعني سلام حمدله عاسلامه هلا هلا اشتقنا لشقاوة ياما هلا هلا*












*سلام سلمنا ورحبنا بما فيه الكفايه
نيجي للفستان بقي
بصي انا بحب اوي الاستايل ده في الفساتين
*





وده كمان





*بس طبعا البس تحتيهم هاي كول او بلوفر عشان السقعه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نرحب بحببتي شقاوه الاول
> 
> طيب
> 
> ...



*مسائك ورد يا قلبى .. منورة 

انا بحب كل الفساتين و خصوصا لو ضيق و backless بيبقى رائع .. و الفساتين اللى بديل سمكة بتبقى روعة برضه او قصير و واسع .. فيه كذا موديل ..  مش مشكلة اللى يبقى حلو على الموديل المهم على جسمى انا يبقى شكله ايه *



Samir poet قال:


> *اهلا بيكى يا شقاوة
> اجبلك مصاص دماء
> عريس ليكى
> وانا جاى فى السكة ولااية
> *



*اهلا بيك يا سمورة 
لو شبه ادوارد فى فيلم breaking down انا موافقة جدا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تصبحوعلى خيررررررررر
> *


*رايح فين سمورة
خليك قاعد لسه بدري

لسه فيه فساتين والسهره هتحلو*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ا*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


*هههههههه يخرب عقلك يا بت زوقك حلو اوووووووووووى 
بس من غير بلوفر اوهاى كول والنبى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه كدة يا بتول مش قولنا نلعب سوا يا حبيبتى .. كُخ كدة يا بنات*
> خلاث يامث مس هنعمل كده تاني
> 
> 
> ...


*طيب  بلاش فول اعملك عصير طعميه ههههههههههه*

*مين كوكو ده
يكونش كوكو الضعيف*


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رايح فين سمورة
> خليك قاعد لسه بدري
> 
> لسه فيه فساتين والسهره هتحلو*


*محدش معبرنى فى السهرةالحلوة دى
غيرك يلا تصبحى على خير*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*بصى يا روما انا بحب الفساتين القصيرة اووووووووى 
وبمووووووت فى اللون الاسود 
وتكون على اد الجسم *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *احلي ترحيييييييب بشقااااااااوتي
> وسمعني سلام حمدله عاسلامه هلا هلا اشتقنا لشقاوة ياما هلا هلا*
> 
> 
> ...


*
كل دة !! شالله يخليكى يا غالية ولا يحرمنيش منك قادر ياكريم 

هاى كول و بلوفر على فستان سهرة ؟؟
هى مالها الدنيا حر برد كدة ليه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خلاص عفونا عنكى هههههههه
> وانتى حبيبة قلبى انا قلبى طيب وبيضحك عليا بكلمة
> :36_3_15::36_3_15:*​


*ياطيب انت ياطيب
ااااااااااة منك انتي يامغلباني*









رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه يخرب عقلك يا بت زوقك حلو اوووووووووووى
> بس من غير بلوفر اوهاى كول والنبى *​


*اه يابنتي اومال احنا بنلعب

لا مقدرش البسه من غير بلوفر او هاي كول ده كان اهلي يقطعوني حتت*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> كل دة !! شالله يخليكى يا غالية ولا يحرمنيش منك قادر ياكريم
> 
> هاى كول و بلوفر على فستان سهرة ؟؟
> هى مالها الدنيا حر برد كدة ليه *


*يلا ياشقاوتنا عدي الجمايل:smil12:

اه يابنتي عندنا الجو حر ممطر صيفا برد حر في الشتا*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الازواق كلها حلوه حبايبي 

بس واحده تنزل بموضوع نستفيد بيه 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *محدش معبرنى فى السهرةالحلوة دى
> غيرك يلا تصبحى على خير*


*لا ليه ياسمورة
البنوتات كلهم بيتكلموا معاك اهو
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الازواق كلها حلوه حبايبي
> 
> بس واحده تنزل بموضوع نستفيد بيه
> 
> ​


*ميرسي ياروما
يعني موضوع خرم الازون ده مش هينفع ونفكنا منه ولا ايه طيب:t13:
*


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ليه ياسمورة
> البنوتات كلهم بيتكلموا معاك اهو
> *


*لا ماهو واض**ح
**شكلى هعمل كشف جديد
**عل**ى ع**ينا علشان اتاكد
**عمتا تصبح على خير **يا جميل
**رايح اقضيها
على الافلام هندى فى التلفيزيون*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لا ماهو واض**ح
> **شكلى هعمل كشف جديد
> **عل**ى ع**ينا علشان اتاكد
> **عمتا تصبح على خير **يا جميل
> ...


*ايوه بقي قول انك قايم علشان خاطرالافلام الهندي
مش علشاان محدش معبرك غيري
وقعت بالسانك:a63::a63:
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ميرسي ياروما
> يعني موضوع خرم الازون ده مش هينفع ونفكنا منه ولا ايه طيب:t13:
> *




هههههههههههههه
ياابنتي انا مش عارفه
شكلك رايقه ومثكفه هههه اووي انهارده :wub:
​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوه بقي قول انك قايم علشان خاطرالافلام الهندي
> مش علشاان محدش معبرك غيري
> وقعت بالسانك:a63::a63:
> *


*
هههههههههههههههه* *
على الاقل اهو اهون عليا وارحم
من الناس اللى مش ناوية تعبرنى
 وعايزينى اعبرها قال
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ما انا رديت عليه و طنشنى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ياابنتي انا مش عارفه
> شكلك رايقه ومثكفه هههه اووي انهارده :wub:
> ​


*ههههههه بجد انا بحب اتكلم معاكم كلكم عشان كده تلاقي الغزاله رايقه
اول مااخرج من المنتدي عفاريت الدنيا بتركبني*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه* *
> على الاقل اهو اهون عليا وارحم
> من الناس اللى مش ناوية تعبرنى
> ...


*ياسيدي ماهم كلهم بيكلموك اهوو*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما انا رديت عليه و طنشنى *


*معلش شقاوتي مممكن يكون مش اخد باله من مشاركتك*


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسيدي ماهم كلهم بيكلموك اهوو*
> 
> *معلش شقاوتي مممكن يكون مش اخد باله من مشاركتك*


*انا مش هرد عليكى بس معلش هرد
على شقاوة سورى مشاركتك مش بينة
امممممممممم
على الاقل فى بنات هنا بتتمنلى الشر
كفاية الكلمة دى اسف
لوخرجت عن سياق الموضوع*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*نمتوووووووووووا يا بناويت اصحوااااااا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نمتوووووووووووا يا بناويت اصحوااااااا*​


*لا انا صاحيه
بس كان عندي حموضه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا انا صاحيه
> بس كان عندي حموضه*


*الف سلامة عليكى يا بطة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا مش هرد عليكى بس معلش هرد
> على شقاوة سورى مشاركتك مش بينة
> امممممممممم
> على الاقل فى بنات هنا بتتمنلى الشر
> ...


*لا ابدا ياسمير احنا هنا كلنا اخوات
وبنتمني لبعض الخير
ومفيش حد بيتمني لاخوه الشر ولا ايه ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكى يا بطة *​


*الله يسلمك يااوختشي
الاقيش عندك شويه لبن رايب ولا كيس فوار ابو فواكه ده*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله يسلمك يااوختشي
> الاقيش عندك شويه لبن رايب ولا كيس فوار ابو فواكه ده*


*مكنش اتعزر ولا باع جزر ولا قلش اسف واعتزر 
ده تلاقيه فى الصيدليه*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ابدا ياسمير احنا هنا كلنا اخوات
> وبنتمني لبعض الخير
> ومفيش حد بيتمني لاخوه الشر ولا ايه ؟
> *


*كلام فى كلام
انا مش شايف غيرك
 شغالة تردى عليا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا جيت اهو يا ناس ما انت مبتردش على حد يا سمير 
يبقى متزعلش بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *كلام فى كلام
> انا مش شايف غيرك
> شغالة تردى عليا*


*لا ليه
مانت اول مادخلت رورو ردت عليك وقالت في بيتنا رجل
وانت اللي مش رديت عليها

وشقاوه برضو ردت عليك 
وانت اللي مش اخدت بالك
وبنت الكنيسه قالتلك منور سموره
يبقي مين ناقص معبركش بقي ؟؟؟
*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 نوفمبر 2012)

دايما اجى انا متأخر


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

سالخير على الناس اللى هنا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

ياللي هناااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> دايما اجى انا متأخر


احنا بتوع الليل واخره:new6:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> سالخير على الناس اللى هنا ​


سالنوررررر
انا اعلنت صيامي ياجودعااااان


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياللي هناااا


*نعم ياللى هناااااااااااااك كل ده بترفعى بصينية الجلاش يا اوختشى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احنا بتوع الليل واخره:new6:
> 
> سالنوررررر
> انا اعلنت صيامي ياجودعااااان


*هههههههههه الللهم انى صايمة انتى منهم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نعم ياللى هناااااااااااااك كل ده بترفعى بصينية الجلاش يا اوختشى *​


*اه يادوووووووووب يابنتي:new6:
ايش الاخبار
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه يادوووووووووب يابنتي:new6:
> ايش الاخبار
> *


*زى الاهرررررررررام صحرا زى مانتى شايفة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه الللهم انى صايمة انتى منهم *​


*انا صايمه بقالي 3 ساعات
يعني فاضلي 44 يوم و21ساعه وافطر يامسهل يارب:new6:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *زى الاهرررررررررام صحرا زى مانتى شايفة *​


*يابت ماحنا الليب نيجي في اوقات مش ملائمه:new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا صايمه بقالي 3 ساعات
> يعني فاضلي 44 يوم و21ساعه وافطر يامسهل يارب:new6:
> *


*هههههههههههههه هاااااااانت فات الكتيررررررررر 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابت ماحنا *الليب* نيجي في اوقات مش ملائمه:new6:*​


​ *الليب هههههههههه 
اها اها فهماكى انا 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه هاااااااانت فات الكتيررررررررر
> *​


*فات كتير مابقي الا القليل ياناس
بكره فول وبعده طعميه ويوم العيد قلقاس*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *الليب هههههههههه
> اها اها فهماكى انا
> 
> *​


*شكلك فاهم يانصه
يعجبني فيكي انك بتفهميني من غير مااتكلم*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكلك فاهم يانصه
> يعجبني فيكي انك بتفهميني من غير مااتكلم*


*ايد دا انتى معندكيش خلفية انهم شالوا حرف ى 
من القاموووووووووووس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايد دا انتى معندكيش خلفية انهم شالوا حرف ى
> من القاموووووووووووس *​


*يظهر ان الخلافيات كلها عندك*
*




قوليلي عامله ايه في الصيام*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يظهر ان الخلافيات كلها عندك*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*بصى يا ستى هقولك عاملة بطاطس وبتنجان 
وعدس خخخخخخخ*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى يا ستى هقولك عاملة بطاطس وبتنجان
> وعدس خخخخخخخ*​


*اااااااااه ياقولوني:new6:

انا بموت في العدس بس بحب اشربه مش اكله بالعيش
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اااااااااه ياقولوني:new6:
> 
> انا بموت في العدس بس بحب اشربه مش اكله بالعيش
> *


*الا بمناسبة القولون القيش معاكى طعمياية ولا شندوشت فووووووول*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الا بمناسبة القولون القيش معاكى طعمياية ولا شندوشت فووووووول*​


*علشان القولون فول وطعميه هههههههههه

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *علشان القولون فول وطعميه هههههههههه
> 
> *


*ايون امال ايه دول علالالالالالالالاج القولون كلى انتى بس وادعيلى 
قولونك هينفجر بعدهم هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون امال ايه دول علالالالالالالالاج القولون كلى انتى بس وادعيلى
> قولونك هينفجر بعدهم هههههههه*​


*هههههههههه ياشيخه حرام عليكي
كنت عملتلك ايه انا ولا قولوني يامفتريه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه ياشيخه حرام عليكي
> كنت عملتلك ايه انا ولا قولوني يامفتريه*


*انتى هتفترى عليا انتى وقولونك انتى لسة صايمة 
هرااااااام بلالالالالالالاش افتررررررى 
لحسن افرفرك بالفرفر 
هات الفرفر من الثلاجة يااااااااا*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى هتفترى عليا انتى وقولونك انتى لسة صايمة
> هرااااااام بلالالالالالالاش افتررررررى
> لحسن افرفرك بالفرفر
> هات الفرفر من الثلاجة يااااااااا*
> ...


*انتي هتفرفريني
وانا هبندجج
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي هتفرفريني
> وانا هبندجج
> *


*انتى بتهددينى انا جبتلك الدبابة كلها *



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى بتهددينى انا جبتلك الدبابة كلها *
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*ياسلام وانتي بتخوفيني بدبابتك
انا هدخلك بالهامر بتاعتي
اوعي وشششششششششششك
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسلام وانتي بتخوفيني بدبابتك
> انا هدخلك بالهامر بتاعتي
> اوعي وشششششششششششك
> *


*ههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك يخرب عقلك *




*وانا كمان معايا فيزبة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك يخرب عقلك *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انتي اللي فظيعه
ياواد ياجامد يابتاع الفيزب انت:new6:
وسسسسسع عالبسكيلته
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انتي اللي فظيعه
> ياواد ياجامد يابتاع الفيزب انت:new6:
> وسسسسسع عالبسكيلته
> *



*عجبك كدا اول مرة اركب فزبة ادينى وقعت على رجلى 
ااااااااه يا رجلى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عجبك كدا اول مرة اركب فزبة ادينى وقعت على رجلى
> اهههههههه يا رجلى *


*بعد الشر عليكي يارخمه

قوليلي نزلتي مواضيع جديده النهارده
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بعد الشر عليكي يارخمه
> 
> قوليلي نزلتي مواضيع جديده النهارده
> *


*انااااااااا حاشااااااا وماشاااااااا
هو سؤال يتيم لشوبااااااب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انااااااااا حاشااااااا وماشاااااااا
> هو سؤال يتيم لشوبااااااب *​


*للشوباب بس
طيب اخبطيني اللينك واعتبريني من الشوباب:new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *للشوباب بس
> طيب اخبطيني اللينك واعتبريني من الشوباب:new6:
> *​


​ *ههههههههههه انت تؤمر يا دميل 
من عيونى الدووووووز *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *ههههههههههه انت تؤمر يا دميل
> من عيونى الدووووووز *​


*بجد سؤال جامد
وزي ماقولتلك الراجل اللي في وشنا بيشتغل وبيجي يطبخ ويغسل وينشر ويمسح ويهشك في العيال والمودام بتبقي جايه من الشغل تعبانه ونايمه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بجد سؤال جامد
> وزي ماقولتلك الراجل اللي في وشنا بيشتغل وبيجي يطبخ ويغسل وينشر ويمسح ويهشك في العيال والمودام بتبقي جايه من الشغل تعبانه ونايمه*
> 
> 
> ...


​ *يا بختها  بيه 
ملوش اخ ده يابت الله يحرقك 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *يا بختها  بيه
> ملوش اخ ده يابت الله يحرقك
> *​


*لا ليه بس مسلم:new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ليه بس مسلم:new6:*


*كنا جوزنهولك وخلصنا هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كنا جوزنهولك وخلصنا هههههههههه*​


*ماهو قليل البخت يلاقي العضم في الجبنه:new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماهو قليل البخت يلاقي العضم في الجبنه:new6:*


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


*افتحلنا موضوع يابنتي
بس خبطي قبل ملتفتحي ليكون حد كاشف راسو:fun_lol:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *افتحلنا موضوع يابنتي
> بس خبطي قبل ملتفتحي ليكون حد كاشف راسو:fun_lol:*


*ههههههههه متلقيش مكنش اتعزر ولاباع جزر ولا قلش اسف واعتزر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه متلقيش مكنش اتعزر ولاباع جزر ولا قلش اسف واعتزر *​


*ده ده الافتتشاح اللي قبل الموضوع ولا ايه:new6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده ده الافتتشاح اللي قبل الموضوع ولا ايه:new6:*


*ههههههههه عنديش موضوع انا 
دورى انتى كدا فى دماغك هتلاقى انشالله موضوع مستخبى كدا 
ولا كدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه عنديش موضوع انا
> دورى انتى كدا فى دماغك هتلاقى انشالله موضوع مستخبى كدا
> ولا كدا *​


*مفيش في دماغي
ينفع اجيب من البنكرياس:new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مفيش في دماغي
> ينفع اجيب من البنكرياس:new6:
> *


*هههههههه يابت الله يحرقك 
من اى حتة بس هاتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه يابت الله يحرقك
> من اى حتة بس هاتى *​


*مممممم انا من امبارح هموت واعرف مين اللي خرم الازون*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مممممم انا من امبارح هموت واعرف مين اللي خرم الازون*


*مش انااااااااااا والله 
انا من ساعة ما وعيت على الدنيا وهو مخروووووووووم*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش انااااااااااا والله
> انا من ساعة ما وعيت على الدنيا وهو مخروووووووووم*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب تعالي نتكلم علي الصلاة
يعني انتي بتصلي بأنتظام ولا لاء
وبتصلي من العهد القديم ولا الجديد
وبتقري في الاجبيه ولا ايه 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب تعالي نتكلم علي الصلاة
> يعني انتي بتصلي بأنتظام ولا لاء
> وبتصلي من العهد القديم ولا الجديد
> ...


*بصراحة كدا انا مكنتش منتظمة اوووووووى فى الصلاة 
لكن من ساعة ما دخلت كورس التلمذة 
واحنا اتعلمنا اننا نصلى بانتظام ومن الاجبية ولازم نقرا فى الانجيل يوميا 
وكمان صلاة ارتجالية 
انا مش بفهم اوووووووى العهد القديم بحب اقرا فى الجديد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصراحة كدا انا مكنتش منتظمة اوووووووى فى الصلاة
> لكن من ساعة ما دخلت كورس التلمذة
> واحنا اتعلمنا اننا نصلى بانتظام ومن الاجبية ولازم نقرا فى الانجيل يوميا
> وكمان صلاة ارتجالية
> انا مش بفهم اوووووووى العهد القديم بحب اقرا فى الجديد *​


*ايه كورس التلمذه ده*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه كورس التلمذه ده*


*ده كورس عملاه الكنيسة عندنا وفى كنايس كتير عملاه 

بندرس 7 كتب كل كتاب شهرين 
بتتعلمى تبقى ازاى تلميذة للمسيح 
وبجد استفدت منه كتير واتعلمت كتير اووووووووى 
حاجات مكنتش اعرفها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده كورس عملاه الكنيسة عندنا وفى كنايس كتير عملاه
> 
> بندرس 7 كتب كل كتاب شهرين
> بتتعلمى تبقى ازاى تلميذة للمسيح
> ...



*الله بجد فكره رائعه
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

هبقي اسأل عليه في كنيستنا جايز يكون مووجود وانا معرفش
*​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله بجد فكره رائعه
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> 
> هبقي اسأل عليه في كنيستنا جايز يكون مووجود وانا معرفش
> *


*لو عاوزة اسم اول كتاب هتلاقيه على النت هيعجبك اوووووووى اووووووووى انا ممكن اقولك عليه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لو عاوزة اسم اول كتاب هتلاقيه على النت هيعجبك اوووووووى اووووووووى انا ممكن اقولك عليه
> *​


*طيب ياريت بجد قوليلي
وساكته ليه من ساعتها:love45:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ياريت بجد قوليلي
> وساكته ليه من ساعتها:love45:
> *


*اسمه كيف ابدا مع المسيح  (هلم تفضل وحل فينا *)​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اسمه كيف ابدا مع المسيح  (هلم تفضل وحل فينا *)​


*شكرااا جداااا
انا هبقي ابحث عنه ان شاء الله

قوليلي انتي بتخدمي في الكنيسه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكرااا جداااا
> انا هبقي ابحث عنه ان شاء الله
> 
> قوليلي انتي بتخدمي في الكنيسه
> *


*
لا للاسف كل ما ادخل اعداد خدام مش بكمل 
مع انهم نزلونى خدمة علشان اتشجع واكمل وبرده مفيش فايدة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> لا للاسف كل ما ادخل اعداد خدام مش بكمل
> مع انهم نزلونى خدمة علشان اتشجع واكمل وبرده مفيش فايدة
> *​


*ده انا هموت وانزل اخدم في الكنيسه
بس ماما مش راضيه مش بتخليني انزل لوحدي ابدا
بتخاف عليا من النسمه:fun_oops:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده انا هموت وانزل اخدم في الكنيسه
> بس ماما مش راضيه مش بتخليني انزل لوحدي ابدا
> بتخاف عليا من النسمه:fun_oops:
> *


*يابت فكرى كويس قالتلك ايه 
قالتلك بتخاف على النسمة منك :kap::kap:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت فكرى كويس قالتلك ايه
> قالتلك بتخاف على النسمة منك :kap::kap:*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب سيبني اضحك علي نفسي:new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب سيبني اضحك علي نفسي:new6:
> *


*اضحكى ياختى اضحكى 
برصى هقوم انا انام علشان قومت بدرى النهاردة روحت الكورس ومنمتش فى النهاررررررر 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اضحكى ياختى اضحكى
> برصى هقوم انا انام علشان قومت بدرى النهاردة روحت الكورس ومنمتش فى النهاررررررر
> *​


*اخص عليكي هتسبيني لوحدي*







ماشي ياحبيبتي قومي وانا حبه وهقوم
ربنا معاكي وتصبحي علي نور ام النور


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخص عليكي هتسبيني لوحدي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*معاكى انا اهو يا يا جميل*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخص عليكي هتسبيني لوحدي*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه حبيبتى ربنا معاكى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *معاكى انا اهو يا يا جميل*


*منور المصطبه كلها ياسمير*


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منور المصطبه كلها ياسمير*


*دا على اساس انى لمبة بتنور ليكى من 
سقف الشقة يعنى ولااية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قال اية منور قال
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *دا على اساس انى لمبة بتنور ليكى من
> سقف الشقة يعنى ولااية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قال اية منور قال
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه*











اختك عامله ايه طمني عليها


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اختك عامله ايه طمني عليها


*ههههههههههههه
تمام
الحمدلله كويسة :fun_oops:
لدرجة انى نفسى :love45:
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> تمام
> الحمدلله كويسة :fun_oops:
> لدرجة انى نفسى :love45:
> هههههههههههههههههه*


يارب دايما كويسه ربنا يطمنا ويطمنكم عليها يارب

بتقول للدرجه دي ايه ؟


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يارب دايما كويسه ربنا يطمنا ويطمنكم عليها يارب
> 
> *بتقول للدرجه دي ايه ؟*


*يعنى بخاف عليها من الهواء الطاير
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *يعنى بخاف عليها من الهواء الطاير
> ههههههههههههه*


ههههههه اه
ربنا يخليكم لبعض يااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههه اه
> ربنا يخليكم لبعض يااااااااااااااااارب


*امين امين
تقدرى تفتحى موضوع
نتكلم فية *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *امين امين
> تقدرى تفتحى موضوع
> نتكلم فية *


لو كنت جيت بدري شويه كنت فتحت مواضيع
بس انت جيت متأخر والساعه 6 الا تلت ولازم اقوم بعد اذنك 
عشان اصحي اخويا
بكرا ان عيشنا اجي ونفتح مواضيع كتير والبنات معانا
يلا اسيبك انا في امان الله
وربنا معاك


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لو كنت جيت بدري شويه كنت فتحت مواضيع
> بس انت جيت متأخر والساعه 6 الا تلت ولازم اقوم بعد اذنك
> عشان اصحي اخويا
> بكرا ان عيشنا اجي ونفتح مواضيع كتير والبنات معانا
> ...


*اوك يا جميل
ونختم الموضوع
بى انتصار عدوالمراءة
سمير الشاعر
ولقد تمرفع راية النصر :fun_lol:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اوك يا جميل
> ونختم الموضوع
> بى انتصار عدوالمراءة
> سمير الشاعر
> ...



ههههههههه ماشي ياعدو المرأه ربنا معاك


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه ماشي ياعدو المرأه ربنا معاك


*هيييييييييييييييييييية
اخيرا انتصرنا ايها الرجال
هههههههههههههههههههه:fun_oops:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

مسااااااء العسل ع الجميع

هي رورو فينها


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مساء الخير على اخواتى ازيكم
عاملين اية معكمش موضوع
نتكلم فية
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مسااااااء العسل ع الجميع
> 
> هي رورو فينها


سالفل عليكي ياقمره
رورو مش عارفه اتأخرت ليه
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تيجي


Samir poet قال:


> *مساء الخير على اخواتى ازيكم
> عاملين اية معكمش موضوع
> نتكلم فية
> *


مساء الخير سمير
نحن بخير وعلي مايرام
لا انا معييش موضوع للافس


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سالفل عليكي ياقمره
> رورو مش عارفه اتأخرت ليه
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تيجي
> 
> ...


*هع هع هع
مش انا قولت من امبارح كسبان الحرب
من امبارح
هههههههههههههههههه نعم لى افلاس 
عدوة الرجالة 
وهى المراءة
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هع هع هع
> مش انا قولت من امبارح كسبان الحرب
> من امبارح
> هههههههههههههههههه نعم لى افلاس
> ...


وانا بعترف بهزيمي:59:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بنمسي علي الحبايب اللي هنا
ونتمني ليهم كل هنا
هههههه
ازيكوا ازيكوا ياللي احنا جينا عندكوا ههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بنمسي علي الحبايب اللي هنا
> ونتمني ليهم كل هنا
> هههههه
> ازيكوا ازيكوا ياللي احنا جينا عندكوا ههه
> ​


شاااعره ياربي هههههههه
احنا تمام ياحبيبتي
بجد نورتي المصطبه :new8:


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

سالخير عليكم يالي هنااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> سالخير عليكم يالي هنااا


سالنور والهنا ياللي هناك:new6:
منورة ياجميله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شاااعره ياربي هههههههه
> احنا تمام ياحبيبتي
> بجد نورتي المصطبه :new8:



هههههههههههه
دايما تمااام
بنورك ياعيوني 
​ 


+febronia+ قال:


> سالخير عليكم يالي هنااا



مين حببتي عندنا يامرحبااا
سالنور حببتي المصطبه نورت
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بنمسي علي الحبايب اللي هنا
> ونتمني ليهم كل هنا
> هههههه
> ازيكوا ازيكوا ياللي احنا جينا عندكوا ههه
> ​


*انتى على المنصة شكلك يا ريس
واحناقاعدين على الكراسى سامعينك 
يا برنسيسة:love45:*


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سالنور والهنا ياللي هناك:new6:
> منورة ياجميله



بنورك ونور الشاشة :new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​ مين حببتي عندنا يامرحبااا
> سالنور حببتي المصطبه نورت​



ههههههه المصطبة منورة بيكي انتي ياا سكرة 
ومنورة باهلهااا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انتى على المنصة شكلك يا ريس
> واحناقاعدين على الكراسى سامعينك
> يا برنسيسة*



ههههههههههههههه
نووووووو سموره انا مش ريس يااخويا هههههه
اطلع انت علي المنصه واظرفنا بسؤال كدا :smil15:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههه المصطبة منورة بيكي انتي ياا سكرة
> ومنورة باهلهااا




ههههههههه
ميرسي حبيبت قلبي دا من زوقك
​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

انااا بقول كفاية نور لحد كداا احسن الكهربة تقطع ولا حاجة..

بغض النظر بقي عن محل الكشري الي كان مفتوح في الموضوع التاني 
اناا بقول نفتح اي حاجة نسلي فيهاا 
نفتح محل  فول وفلافل مثلاُ مدام في الصيام .. :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههه المصطبة منورة بيكي انتي ياا سكرة
> ومنورة باهلهااا


*
ممكن نتعرف:thnk0001:
اسمك وسنك وعنوانك ورقم موبايلك 
اقولك طلعي البطاقه اسهل:new6:
*


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> نووووووو سموره انا مش ريس يااخويا هههههه
> اطلع انت علي المنصه واظرفنا بسؤال كدا :smil15:
> ​


*قلبى يا صعبان عليا 
كل دمعة من عنينا
نزلة تجرح فيك وفيا
السؤال هنا اشرحو لى 
ما المقصود بى هزا البيت
شحرممل بالتفاصيل
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> انااا بقول كفاية نور لحد كداا احسن الكهربة تقطع ولا حاجة..
> 
> بغض النظر بقي عن محل الكشري الي كان مفتوح في الموضوع التاني
> اناا بقول نفتح اي حاجة نسلي فيهاا
> نفتح محل  فول وفلافل مثلاُ مدام في الصيام .. :new6::new6::new6:


*ههههههههههه اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ده احنا طلعنا مترقبين ياجودعاااااااان:new6:
انا قولتلكم بلاش نتكلم علي الهواء مباشرة عبر الاقمار البلاستكيه محدش سمع كلامي:new6:
*


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ممكن نتعرف:thnk0001:
> اسمك وسنك وعنوانك ورقم موبايلك
> اقولك طلعي البطاقه اسهل:new6:
> *


  مش معياا بطاقة كرنية النادي ينفع :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههه اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ده احنا طلعنا مترقبين ياجودعاااااااان:new6:
> انا قولتلكم بلاش نتكلم علي الهواء مباشرة عبر الاقمار البلاستكيه محدش سمع كلامي:new6:
> *



ههههههههههههه ايوه داا اتذاع ع الهوا عفكرة في برنامج ماحدش شاف حاكة :new6:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> انااا بقول كفاية نور لحد كداا احسن الكهربة تقطع ولا حاجة..
> 
> بغض النظر بقي عن محل الكشري الي كان مفتوح في الموضوع التاني
> اناا بقول نفتح اي حاجة نسلي فيهاا
> نفتح محل  فول وفلافل مثلاُ مدام في الصيام .. :new6::new6::new6:




ههههههههههههههههه
ايه دااحنا متراقبين  يارجاله :thnk0001::thnk0001:
​ 


Samir poet قال:


> *قلبى يا صعبان عليا
> كل دمعة من عنينا
> نزلة تجرح فيك وفيا
> السؤال هنا اشرحو لى
> ...


انت شكلك عايز تطلع عنيا
اسأل سؤال يتفهم في الليله ديا
ولاانت عايز البنات يطردونا من المصطبه يانور عنيا
ههههههههههه:boxing:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مسااااااء العسل ع الجميع
> 
> هي رورو فينها


*سامعة حد بيجيب فى سيرتى اتارينى عماله اكح احم احم احم 
هههههههههه انا هنا يابنات كيفكم منورين *​


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ايه دااحنا متراقبين  يارجاله :thnk0001::thnk0001:
> ​
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه
منا سالت سؤا اهو وطلبت منكم
شرح ما المقصود بة
ههههههههههه
وقال اية نورعنيا قال
دا على اساس انك شافينى
لمبة منورة عيونك الحلوة دى
هههههههههههههههه
ومعلش سؤالى صعب شوية
ههههههههههههههههه
وربنا يسترها

-كنتي مرررررره مستعجله ولا جهزتي و قالت امك :بسررعه ولا رحنا عنك .. . ..وانتي على طول أخذتي اغراضك 
ونزلتي وأنتي بالسياره .. بعد ماوصلت للعزيمه اكتشفتي انك لابسه (شبشب)البيت .. ..؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سامعة حد بيجيب فى سيرتى اتارينى عماله اكح احم احم احم
> هههههههههه انا هنا يابنات كيفكم منورين *​



منوررره حبيبتي
يا رب تكوني بخير


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سامعة حد بيجيب فى سيرتى اتارينى عماله اكح احم احم احم
> هههههههههه انا هنا يابنات كيفكم منورين *​



رورو انتي اتاخرتي انهاردة كان في من شوية حصة انوار كناا بنوزع نور علي بعضيناا ...
لو جيتي بدري شوية كنتي لحقتيك شوية نور كداا :new6:
مااا علينااا نورتي برضوو يااا قمرة ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منوررره حبيبتي
> يا رب تكوني بخير


*ميرسى حبيبتى انا كويسة نشكر ربنا انتى اللى منورة 
فين بقيت البنات مش سمعالكم حس ليه 
لازم اجى انا اصحيكم يعنى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> رورو انتي اتاخرتي انهاردة كان في من شوية حصة انوار كناا بنوزع نور علي بعضيناا ...
> لو جيتي بدري شوية كنتي لحقتيك شوية نور كداا :new6:
> مااا علينااا نورتي برضوو يااا قمرة ...


*يا خسارة ملحقتكمش معلشى ادينى جيت اهوووووو
النور نورك يا قمرة انتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> -كنتي مرررررره مستعجله ولا جهزتي و قالت امك :بسررعه ولا رحنا عنك .. . ..وانتي على طول أخذتي اغراضك
> ونزلتي وأنتي بالسياره .. بعد ماوصلت للعزيمه اكتشفتي انك لابسه (شبشب)البيت .. ..؟*



عادي جدااا الواحد يقعد مرتاج بلا وجع الكعب
والشبشب للرقص مريح اوي :new6:
ولو في شاب رخم اهو ياخد بالشبشب ع دماغو:mus13:


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عادي جدااا الواحد يقعد مرتاج بلا وجع الكعب
> والشبشب للرقص مريح اوي :new6:
> ولو في شاب رخم اهو ياخد بالشبشب ع دماغو:mus13:


*ااة طيب خودى السؤال دابقى
والشاطرة فيكم تجاوبنى
هههههههههههههه
تخيلى الوالموقف دا حصل معاكى
هكون ردفعلك اية
لو طلعتي من السوق و ركبتي سياره زي سيارتكم .. ..بس... كلها شباااااااب .. *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سامعة حد بيجيب فى سيرتى اتارينى عماله اكح احم احم احم
> هههههههههه انا هنا يابنات كيفكم منورين *​



حببتي من جوه جوه جوه قلبي
منوره المصطبه ياقلبي 
​ 


Samir poet قال:


> *
> 
> -كنتي مرررررره مستعجله ولا جهزتي و قالت امك :بسررعه ولا رحنا عنك .. . ..وانتي على طول أخذتي اغراضك
> ونزلتي وأنتي بالسياره .. بعد ماوصلت للعزيمه اكتشفتي انك لابسه (شبشب)البيت .. ..؟*



ههههههههههههههههههه
هي عمرها ماحصلت معايا 
بس لو حصلت عادي همشي واثقه في نفسي
ولو حد اتكلم اقوله دي موضه ياجدعان:smil15:


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2012)

حببتي من جوه جوه جوه قلبي
منوره المصطبه ياقلبي
حبيتى بحبك من معاميق قلبى 
ميرسى يا روما منورة بيكم كلكم اكيد 
بس النهاردة السهرة فاتتنى هههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حببتي من جوه جوه جوه قلبي
> منوره المصطبه ياقلبي
> حبيتى بحبك من معاميق قلبى
> ميرسى يا روما منورة بيكم كلكم اكيد
> بس النهاردة السهرة فاتتنى هههههههه​




ههههههههههههههه
العفو حببتي 
ميرسي 
امممممممم
اتأخرتي انهارده انتي :love45:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> لو طلعتي من السوق و ركبتي سياره زي سيارتكم .. ..بس... كلها شباااااااب .. *



​ هههههههه
يالهووووي
هو الحول للدرجه دي هههه
دي مستحيل تحصل :bud:
​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> لو طلعتي من السوق و ركبتي سياره زي سيارتكم .. ..بس... كلها شباااااااب .. *


سوال يطرح نفسه دا علي اساس ان مش هيبقي باين من ازاز العربيه ان فيها ناس يعني ولا اية


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمتا تصبحو على خير اخواتى البنات ربنا معاكم
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

وانت من اهله
ومعاك
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هكون ردفعلك اية
> لو طلعتي من السوق و ركبتي سياره زي سيارتكم .. ..بس... كلها شباااااااب .. [/B]


احمممممممممم
عادي هما اللي هيندمو اكيد:act23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احمممممممممم
> عادي هما اللي هيندمو اكيد:act23:


*اموت واعرف البنت اللي في توقيع دي هي بتتحول ولا ايه:smile01
بتجيبي توقيعات غريبه بس جميله
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ازيكم يا بنات هل من احد هنا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ازيكم يا بنات هل من احد هنا *​


*انا هنا هنا يابن الحلال:smile01

يابت نفسي تعملي اون لاين بقي وترحميييييييني:thnk0001:

عامله ايه ياحبي حشتيني
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا هنا هنا يابن الحلال:smile01
> 
> يابت نفسي تعملي اون لاين بقي وترحميييييييني:thnk0001:
> 
> ...


*يا بت علشان افضل وحشاكى كدا ع طول لو بقيت فى وشك ليل نهار هتزهقى منى هههههههههه
انتى وحشتينى اكتر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بت علشان افضل وحشاكى كدا ع طول لو بقيت فى وشك ليل نهار هتزهقى منى هههههههههه
> انتى وحشتينى اكتر *​


*اه نظريه برضو
علي كده انتي زهقانه من خلقتي بقي:smile01:smile01

طمنيني الدنيا عامله ايه عندكم في المنطقه
انا شايفه في التليفزيون الدنيا مقلوبة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه نظريه برضو
> علي كده انتي زهقانه من خلقتي بقي:smile01:smile01
> 
> طمنيني الدنيا عامله ايه عندكم في المنطقه
> ...


*اخص عليكى دا انتى حبيبتى مقدرش ازهق منك ابدا 
اها كل حتة طالعة منها مسيرة وشبرا برده طلعت مسيرة منها 
ربنا يستر بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اخص عليكى دا انتى حبيبتى مقدرش ازهق منك ابدا
> اها كل حتة طالعة منها مسيرة وشبرا برده طلعت مسيرة منها
> ربنا يستر بقا *​


*وانتي 5 حبيبتشي

اه بجد ربنا يعدي النهارده علي خير بدون خساير في الارواح:giveup:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي 5 حبيبتشي
> 
> اه بجد ربنا يعدي النهارده علي خير بدون خساير في الارواح:giveup:
> *


*امين ياااااااااااااااااااارب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امين ياااااااااااااااااااارب*​


*انتي مفكرتيش تنزلي مظاهره قبل هيك:t23:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي مفكرتيش تنزلي مظاهره قبل هيك:t23:*


*نفسى اوووووووووى يا بت امسك علم كدا وانزل اقول 
اررررررحل يا مرسى *
*والشعب يريد اسقاط النظام 
وحاجات كتير يا اوختشى 
بس مين يسيبنى ما انتى عارفة ايهاب 
يلا بس انا معاهم بروحى يا بت 
عمالة اقول فى البيت ارحل يا مرسى 
مش عاوزينك هيه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نفسى اوووووووووى يا بت امسك علم كدا وانزل اقول
> اررررررحل يا مرسى *
> *والشعب يريد اسقاط النظام
> وحاجات كتير يا اوختشى
> ...


_يارب صوتك يوصل للمسؤولين وانتي في البيت:smile01
*تصدقي انا برضو نفسي انزل واهتف
واقول رخصوا اللحمه حررررررررام
والجمبري حرررررررررام
والشاي العروسه حرررررام
وسكر الاسره حرررررررررام
ياااااااه ده انا نفسي اقول بلاوي:thnk0001:
*_


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> _يارب صوتك يوصل للمسؤولين وانتي في البيت:smile01
> *تصدقي انا برضو نفسي انزل واهتف
> واقول رخصوا اللحمه حررررررررام
> والجمبري حرررررررررام
> ...


*هههههههههههههه طب يلا بضم صوتى لصوتك 
من امام شاشة التلفزيون 
يلا قولى ورايا 

الشعب يريد اسقاط النظااااااااام*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه طب يلا بضم صوتى لصوتك
> من امام شاشة التلفزيون
> يلا قولى ورايا
> 
> الشعب يريد اسقاط النظااااااااام*​


*االشعب يريد اسقاط النظااااااام
ويرخصوا الدهب ده ولع نار الجرررررام
لان بجد كده حرررررررررررررررام

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى 


عاملين ايه يا بنانيت *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> عاملين ايه يا بنانيت *


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
عامله ايه يااختاااااه:smile01
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عامله ايه يااختاااااه:smile01
> *



*انا فلة الحمد لله 

انتى ايه اخباراتك يا ياسمينة *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا فلة الحمد لله
> 
> انتى ايه اخباراتك يا ياسمينة *


*يدوم حالك يافله
انا الحمد لله ريحانتنا:smile01
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يدوم حالك يافله
> انا الحمد لله ريحانتنا:smile01
> *



*ريحة ايه :smile01 *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ريحة ايه :smile01 *


*ريحانتنا 
يعني ريحانة بيتنا
اوعي تفهميني صح:smile01
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ريحانتنا
> يعني ريحانة بيتنا
> اوعي تفهميني صح:smile01
> *



*هههههههههههههههههههه يوووووووة اصل الشيطان شاطر ... يلا ان بعض الظن اثم 

مقضية ايامك ازاى يا بطة و مش نزلتى تتظاهرى ليه بيبقى فيه عرسان كتير :smile01 بس نقيلك واحد سليم بقا او لو فيه اى فتح هاتيه اخيطهولك و تاخدى عليه ديسكوند :smile01*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه يوووووووة اصل الشيطان شاطر ... يلا ان بعض الظن اثم
> 
> مقضية ايامك ازاى يا بطة و مش نزلتى تتظاهرى ليه بيبقى فيه عرسان كتير :smile01 بس نقيلك واحد سليم بقا او لو فيه اى فتح هاتيه اخيطهولك و تاخدى عليه ديسكوند :smile01*


*فتح؟
يعني انا اصوم اصوم وافتطر علي مفتوح:smile01

بصي انا مقضيه ايامي ليلي نهار ونهاري ليل
يعني صاحيه طول الليل ونايمه طول النهار
لما قرب يجيلي قرحة فراش:smile01
مش بعمل ايوتها حاجه
بساعد ماما اي نعم 
بس برضو نقصني اهم حاجه
الباثم:smile01

انتي دكتورة تعاوير ولا ايه ؟:thnk0001:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فتح؟
> يعني انا اصوم اصوم وافتطر علي مفتوح:smile01
> 
> بصي انا مقضيه ايامي ليلي نهار ونهاري ليل
> ...



*دكتورة تعاوير .. ادعى عليكى بايه و انتى فيكى كل العبر :act23:

روحى يا شيخة و ارجعى بسرعة 

هعملك ايه قولتلك اصبر على رزقك عشان تاخدى حاجة نضيفة انتى اللى مستعجلة ماهو الصنف المتاح فى السوق كله مضروب .. خديه مضروب بسكينة و انا اصلحهولك بدل ايبقى مضروب بالنار و لا مضروب بال .... بحاجة تانية و خلاص ربنا امر بالستر :smile01 *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دكتورة تعاوير .. ادعى عليكى بايه و انتى فيكى كل العبر :act23:
> 
> روحى يا شيخة و ارجعى بسرعة
> 
> هعملك ايه قولتلك اصبر على رزقك عشان تاخدى حاجة نضيفة انتى اللى مستعجلة ماهو الصنف المتاح فى السوق كله مضروب .. خديه مضروب بسكينة و انا اصلحهولك بدل ايبقى مضروب بالنار و لا مضروب بال .... بحاجة تانية و خلاص ربنا امر بالستر :smile01 *


*انا رجعت بسرعه اهو انتي تؤمري:smile01

طيب ماتخليكي جدعه وشوفيلي اي حد مش مضروب
بس لو فيه شويه كدمات علي شويه جروج بسيطه علي شويه تسلخات مااااااااااااااشي:smile01

ايون ايون استري عليه ربنا يستر علينا ده احنا ولايا:t23:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا رجعت بسرعه اهو انتي تؤمري:smile01
> 
> طيب ماتخليكي جدعه وشوفيلي اي حد مش مضروب
> بس لو فيه شويه كدمات علي شويه جروج بسيطه علي شويه تسلخات مااااااااااااااشي:smile01
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلخات كمان ؟؟ و اجيبلك معاه علبة بودرة 5 خمسات هههههههههههههههه الله يجازيكى يا تحفة انتى 

استر عليكى ايه دة انتى تفضحى بلد من بابها :smile01*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلخات كمان ؟؟ و اجيبلك معاه علبة بودرة 5 خمسات هههههههههههههههه الله يجازيكى يا تحفة انتى
> 
> استر عليكى ايه دة انتى تفضحى بلد من بابها :smile01*


*لا مفيش بودره تنج:smile01

انا تحفه طب ماتشيوفيلنا اي مذاد يشتري التحفه دي بس يكون فيه بواثم واهو يبقي زيتنا  في ازازيتنا:smile01

يابنتي ده انا مداريه بلاوي افضح بلد ايه بس
اسكتي اسكتي انتي شكلك غلبانه:59:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا مفيش بودره تنج:smile01
> 
> انا تحفه طب ماتشيوفيلنا اي مذاد يشتري التحفه دي بس يكون فيه بواثم واهو يبقي زيتنا  في ازازيتنا:smile01
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه ايوة انا غلبانة و ساذجة و بشهادة كل الشهود اسألى اى حد يعرفنى من زمان كدة يقولك عليا مبيطلعليش صوت :smile01

مذاد ؟؟ ما انتى كنتى كويسة .. من امبارح و انا نفسى اشوفلك مشاركة سليمة :smile01 تفتكرى دة تأثير الكشرى بتاع امبارح ؟؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه ايوة انا غلبانة و ساذجة و بشهادة كل الشهود اسألى اى حد يعرفنى من زمان كدة يقولك عليا مبيطلعليش صوت :smile01
> 
> مذاد ؟؟ ما انتى كنتى كويسة .. من امبارح و انا نفسى اشوفلك مشاركة سليمة :smile01 تفتكرى دة تأثير الكشرى بتاع امبارح ؟؟؟*


*لا ماهو واضح والدليع اسمك شقــــــــــــــــــاوة:smile01

ايون اسمه مذاد يابنتي
هما غيرو اسمه ولا ايه ؟؟؟
الله يخربيتك يامرسي

بصي هو التأثير مش تأثير الكشري بس
لالالالا اللي ذات وغطا اكلة النهارده
مخلياني مش عارفه راسي من رجليا
اصلي اكلت فضلت خيرك
بصارة و فحل بصل اخضر:smile01:smile01
وهل رأي الحب بصااااااارة بصاااااااااارة اااااااااااة مثلنا:59:
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

احم احم ...





​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ماهو واضح والدليع اسمك شقــــــــــــــــــاوة:smile01
> 
> ايون اسمه مذاد يابنتي
> هما غيرو اسمه ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> ...



*لا هما مغيروش حاجة طول عمره اسمه مزاد .. مرسى برئ المرة دى :smile01

كشرى و بصارة و بصل !! دة ايه دة حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى يا ماما كدة .. دة انا تعبت على السيرة  

الف هنا و شفا بس ارحمى روحك شوية انتى مش لقياها فى الشارع يا ظالمة :smile01
*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> احم احم ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ادخلى محدش خالع راسه 

الله عليكى على القهوة اوووووووووووووووووووة تصدقى شوقتينى انا هقوم اعمل نسكافيه و اجى :smile01*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ادخلى محدش خالع راسه
> 
> الله عليكى على القهوة اوووووووووووووووووووة تصدقى شوقتينى انا هقوم اعمل نسكافيه و اجى :smile01*



ههههههههههههههههه

انتي ماصدقتي ياختي 
طيب واحد كافي مكس معاكي لوسمحتي:act19:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

> لا هما مغيروش حاجة طول عمره اسمه مزاد .. مرسى برئ المرة دى :smile01
> 
> كشرى و بصارة و بصل !! دة ايه دة حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكى يا ماما كدة .. دة انا تعبت على السيرة
> 
> الف هنا و شفا بس ارحمى روحك شوية انتى مش لقياها فى الشارع يا ظالمة :smile01


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
لا خلاص بكره هناكل قرنبيط هههههههه

*


> احم احم ...


*اتفضلي اتفضلي
يعجبني فيكي انك مبتحبيش تدخلي وايديكي فاضيه ابدا ههههههه
عامله ايه ياقمرة
*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اسيكم يابنانيت عاملين اية :smil12:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اتفضلي اتفضلي
> يعجبني فيكي انك مبتحبيش تدخلي وايديكي فاضيه ابدا ههههههه
> عامله ايه ياقمرة
> *




هههههههههههههههه
تربيتك ههههههه
الحمدلله ياقلبي وانتي 
وحثتيني خالث مالث  :mus13:

​


+febronia+ قال:


> اسيكم يابنانيت عاملين اية :smil12:



تومام حببتي 
وانتي ازززززززيك انهارده :new8:
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مورسى انسب 
عريس ليك يا اختى واثقة 
دا انسب واحد عريس 
مناسب ليكى
ههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اسيكم يابنانيت عاملين اية :smil12:


*ازيك يانتي يافيرو
منورانا ياجميله
ايه رائيك في التوقيييييع :smile01

ياجماعه احب اقولكم ان توقيعي من تصميم المحترفه جدااااااا فيررررررررررررررررررررو
*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تربيتك ههههههه
> الحمدلله ياقلبي وانتي
> وحثتيني خالث مالث  :mus13:
> ...


طول عمرك صاحبة واجب
ودايما عامر بحسك:smile01
انتي كمان حشتيني
ايه اخبار المظاهرات عندكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مورسى انسب
> عريس ليك يا اختى واثقة
> دا انسب واحد عريس
> مناسب ليكى
> ...


*ياشيخ حرام عليك
يرضيك انا والست ام احمد نبقي ضراير:smile01
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> ياجماعه احب اقولكم ان توقيعي من تصميم المحترفه جدااااااا فيررررررررررررررررررررو
> *
> ...



ههههههههه ميغسي حببتي
اها كل يوم بيقوموا شويه من هنا وشويه ضددهم من هنا
وبعد شويه بيسكتوا ههههههه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخص عليكم يا بنات كل يوم اجى منتاخر انا القيكم مخلصين السهرة مخمصاكم بس هه *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياشيخ حرام عليك
> يرضيك انا والست ام احمد نبقي ضراير:smile01
> *


*طبعا
على الاقل انتى وهى تبقى بلطجية على بعض
مورسى يحميكم من بلاطجية برا البيت
لانة بلطجية  اساس 
هههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه ميغسي حببتي
> اها كل يوم بيقوموا شويه من هنا وشويه ضددهم من هنا
> وبعد شويه بيسكتوا ههههههه
> 
> ​


*هههههههههه 
يلا ربنا يعديها علي خير يارب
*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​ تومام حببتي
> وانتي ازززززززيك انهارده :new8:
> ​


دويماً يارب .. 
اناا تماام انهاردة برضوو :new8:


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ازيك يانتي يافيرو
> منورانا ياجميله
> ايه رائيك في التوقيييييع :smile01
> *



 

ههههههههههههه لاء جامد التوقيع بجد بذات صورة سيدناا 
يااااا تسلم ايد الي عملوه :smile01:smile01



> * ياجماعه احب اقولكم ان توقيعي من تصميم المحترفه جدااااااا فيررررررررررررررررررررو*



ومن اية داا كمان بامانة محسساني ان احناا في برنامج 
تنفعي مذيعة برضوو ليكي مستقبل .. :new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اخص عليكم يا بنات كل يوم اجى منتاخر انا القيكم مخلصين السهرة مخمصاكم بس هه *​


*لا يابنتي دي السهره لسه هتبتدي
ولسه هروح اطقطقلكم شويه فيشار عالنار:smile01

نورتي يابرنسه:new8:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يابنتي دي السهره لسه هتتدي
> ولسه هروح اطقطقلكم شويه فيشار عالنار:smile01
> 
> نورتي يابرنسه:new8:
> *


*وااااااااو فشار طب هاتى معاكى شوية لب على سودانى كدا 
علشان اعرف اتفرج على المظاهرات كويس 
مش كفاية صوتى اتنبح وانا عمالة اهتف فى بيتنا 
برنسة دى اختصار برنسيسة ولا كالعادة الحروف بتقع وانا اترجم الباقى هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه لاء جامد التوقيع بجد بذات صورة سيدناا
> يااااا تسلم ايد الي عملوه :smile01:smile01
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه
بصي ياببنتي انا انفع في كله
سبع صنايع والبخشت ضايع : (
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *طبعا
> على الاقل انتى وهى تبقى بلطجية على بعض
> مورسى يحميكم من بلاطجية برا البيت
> لانة بلطجية  اساس
> هههههههههههه*


*اخص عليك وانا وش بلطجه برضو : cry:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وااااااااو فشار طب هاتى معاكى شوية لب على سودانى كدا
> علشان اعرف اتفرج على المظاهرات كويس
> مش كفاية صوتى اتنبح وانا عمالة اهتف فى بيتنا
> برنسة دى اختصار برنسيسة ولا كالعادة الحروف بتقع وانا اترجم الباقى هههههههه*​


*لا ياستي اللب والسوداني غاليين
هاتيهم انتي
مانتي مكنزاهم علي قلبك اد كده:smile01

لا بجد اختصااااار ومفيش حاجه وقعت مني هههههههههه
وارحميني انتي وشقاوه من حصص العربي والنحو اللي بترشقوهالي دي:smile01
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اخص عليكم يا بنات كل يوم اجى منتاخر انا القيكم مخلصين السهرة مخمصاكم بس هه *​



ههههههههههه
منوره حببتي
احنا لسه قاعدين علي المصطبه 
تعالي تعالي اقعدي جنبنا لحد ماتوته تيجيب الفشار :bud:
​ 
[QUOTE=واثقه فيك يارب;3335550


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياستي اللب والسوداني غاليين
> هاتيهم انتي
> مانتي مكنزاهم علي قلبك اد كده:smile01
> 
> ...


*وتز ذا مينينج اوف *
*بترشقوهالي
اه يا جلده خلاص اللب والسودانى عليا 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> منوره حببتي
> احنا لسه قاعدين علي المصطبه
> تعالي تعالي اقعدي جنبنا لحد ماتوته تيجيب الفشار :bud:
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخص عليك وانا وش بلطجه برضو : cry:*


*لالالالالالالالالالالا
ثقاة بلطجة
ههههههههههههه
تنففعى
عععععععععععععععع
يعنى تعلمى عليا بى الايدين :act19:
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> منوره حببتي
> احنا لسه قاعدين علي المصطبه
> تعالي تعالي اقعدي جنبنا لحد ماتوته تيجيب الفشار :bud:
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ *انتوا صدقتوا اني هجيب فيشار ولا ايه
> ده انتوا ناس طيبين اووووووووي:smile01:smile01
> *


*انا قولت كدا برده الا قولتيلى انتى منين يا بت 
:act23:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وتز ذا مينينج اوف *
> *بترشقوهالي
> اه يا جلده خلاص اللب والسودانى عليا
> *​


*انتي ايه اللي كتبتيه الاول ده
اوعي تكوني بتشتميني:thnk0001:

بترشقوهالي يعني بتديوهاني يابنتي
بس باللغه الشوعبيه:smile01

هاتي ياختي هاتي مانتي مكنزاهم بقولك ههههههه
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> وارحميني انتي وشقاوه من حصص العربي والنحو اللي بترشقوهالي دي:smile01
> *



*شقاوة سلمت امرها فيكى لربنا و فقدت الامل و حمدت ربنا على الكام حرف السلام عندك .. احنا هنطمع !!


منورين يا بنانيت .. رورو .. مرمر .. فيبى .. و قدرى بتول :thnk0001:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> +بنت الكنيسة+ قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا
> ثقاة بلطجة
> ههههههههههههه
> تنففعى
> ...


والنبي ياسمير انت راخر عازيلك حصتين نحو من بتوع شقاوة ورورو:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي ايه اللي كتبتيه الاول ده
> اوعي تكوني بتشتميني:thnk0001:
> 
> بترشقوهالي يعني بتديوهاني يابنتي
> ...


*يعنى هو انا خلصت من بترشقوهالى 
علشان تقوليلى التانية تى 
يلا ما علينا انتى عارفة هتخلينى اطلع دفتر الشيكات علشان اجبلكم اللب والسودانى اخص عليكى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شقاوة سلمت امرها فيكى لربنا و فقدت الامل و حمدت ربنا على الكام حرف السلام عندك .. احنا هنطمع !!
> 
> 
> منورين يا بنانيت .. رورو .. مرمر .. فيبى .. و قدرى بتول :thnk0001:*


*شقاوتى حبيبتى ياعينى عملت ايه فيكى البت بتول انا عارفاها 
طيرت برج من عقلك ولا لسة 
منورة بيكى يا قلبى *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والنبي ياسمير انت راخر عازيلك حصتين نحو من بتوع شقاوة ورورو:smile01


ابعدينى عن شقاوة ورورو
دول بيعور دول مصاص دماء
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شقاوة سلمت امرها فيكى لربنا و فقدت الامل و حمدت ربنا على الكام حرف السلام عندك .. احنا هنطمع !!
> 
> 
> منورين يا بنانيت .. رورو .. مرمر .. فيبى .. و قدرى بتول :thnk0001:*


*انا طول عمري اقول عليكي انك بنت حلال ومبتحبيش الطمع:smile01
والنيعمة احلي قدر ياباشا ده انتي الست الحاجه دعيالك :smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا قولت كدا برده الا قولتيلى انتى منين يا بت
> :act23:*​


*انا من كايرو
وسمعني احلي سلللللللللام
عيني علي اهل كايرو:smile01
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى هو انا خلصت من بترشقوهالى
> علشان تقوليلى التانية تى
> يلا ما علينا انتى عارفة هتخلينى اطلع دفتر الشيكات علشان اجبلكم اللب والسودانى اخص عليكى *​


*بجد انتي شكلك اصلا مش فاهمة لغه وبتتريقي عليا:smile01
لا سيبي الدفتر 
وشيلي بلاطه احسسسن:smile01:smile01
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقاوتى حبيبتى ياعينى عملت ايه فيكى البت بتول انا عارفاها
> طيرت برج من عقلك ولا لسة
> منورة بيكى يا قلبى *​


*والنبي ماعملت حاجه
برئ يابيه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ابعدينى عن شقاوة ورورو
> دول بيعور دول مصاص دماء
> هههههههههههههههههه


*اسكت خالص
انت وسط 5 بنااااااات
ممكن يفترسوك:smile01

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:



هههههههههههههههه
جايه توزعي ضحك وتمشي 
ارمي يابت سؤال ولاحاجه :act19:
​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> +بنت الكنيسة+ قال:
> 
> 
> > رورو ايهاب قال:
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا من كايرو
> وسمعني احلي سلللللللللام
> عيني علي اهل كايرو:smile01
> * *
> ...





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا  بعينيك مش هقولك شايلاهم فين انتى عاوزة تيجى تسرقينى بالليل وانا نايمة انا عارفاكى *​
> *والنبي ماعملت حاجه
> برئ يابيه
> *


*برىء امال مين المبلطج على الناس يكونش انا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> دا الموز بتاعي ابعدي عنه ياختي :act23:
> ممكن اجيب ليكي واحد تاني
> لكن جايكوب نوووو :boxing:


لكن مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
النبي ياختي كلميني عربي
ده انا يادوب بفهمه بالعافيه اصلا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *برىء امال مين المبلطج على الناس يكونش انا *​



*لا يابت ده مورسي
يخيبك شكل حبستك في البيت وعدم نزولك للمظاهرات اثرت عليكي:smile01
*


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اسكت خالص
> انت وسط 5 بنااااااات
> ممكن يفترسوك:smile01
> 
> *


*لا ترجع لا استسلم
نعم للشهادة
يايها الرجل
اين انتم سوفنعمل ثورة 
فى ميدان المنتدى
للمطالبة بحقنا
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> جايه توزعي ضحك وتمشي
> ارمي يابت سؤال ولاحاجه :act19:
> ​



ههههههههههههه 
اه ماانتو بترغو بسرعة مش ملاحقة ارد


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يابت ده مورسي
> يخيبك شكل حبستك في البيت وعدم نزولك للمظاهرات اثرت عليكي:smile01
> *


*اسكتى بقا متفكرنيش همووووووت واروح اهتفففف 
معاهم عماله اقوله هروح بالعربية متقلقش عليا يقولى ابدااااا
*






ههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لا ترجع لا استسلم
> نعم للشهادة
> يايها الرجل
> اين انتم سوفنعمل ثورة
> ...


علم وينفذ ياباش كاتب:mus25::smile01


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لكن مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> النبي ياختي كلميني عربي
> ده انا يادوب بغغهمه بالعافيه اصلا



هههههههههههههه
يابنتي مابكلمك عربي 
دا ممثل اجنبي اسمه جاكوب
في حد مش يعرفه 
ياخرشي:act23:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اسكتى بقا متفكرنيش همووووووت واروح اهتفففف
> معاهم عماله اقوله هروح بالعربية متقلقش عليا يقولى ابدااااا
> *
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
لا يابنتي دول ياكلوكي ويحلوا بالعربيه:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يابنتي مابكلمك عربي
> دا ممثل اجنبي اسمه جاكوب
> في حد مش يعرفه
> ...


*ايون انا اديني في ياخراشي وياخرابي
ويادهوتي والكلام المجعلص ده:smile01

لا ونبي معرفوش:59:

هو ده
*





وده جاكوب ولا جاكوبه يااوختشي هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يابنتي مابكلمك عربي
> دا ممثل اجنبي اسمه جاكوب
> في حد مش يعرفه
> ...


*انا معرفوش انتى شكلك اجنبية صح وكانك منننا
يا جدعان اخزرو البيت 
مرمر انها داسوسة امريكية* :bud:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون انا اديني في ياخراشي وياخرابي
> ويادهوتي والكلام المجعلص ده:smile01
> 
> لا ونبي معرفوش:59:
> *



هههههههههههههههه
:new8:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*به يا شقاوة روحتى فين مش سمعالك صوت يعنى هى بتول عملت فيكى ايه *​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يابنتي مابكلمك عربي
> دا ممثل اجنبي اسمه جاكوب
> في حد مش يعرفه
> ...


دي شكلهااا من كوكب تاني اصلاً 

باختصار كداا يااوختشي بتول دا جيكوب ممثل في فيلم تويلايت مصاص الدماء وطالع بيعمل نفسة ذائب ابقي قابليني لو فهمتي حاكة بقي :t23:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا معرفوش انتى شكلك اجنبية صح وكانك منننا
> يا جدعان اخزرو البيت
> مرمر انها داسوسة امريكية* :bud:



وسع ياعم :act23:
انا مصريه صعيديه
يعني اجدع ناس 
شكلي كدا هطخك عيارين 

بأمانه دا مشهور جداااا جاكوب:smile01
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *به يا شقاوة روحتى فين مش سمعالك صوت يعنى هى بتول عملت فيكى ايه *​


*النبي معملتلها حاجه 
ياااااه مظلومة يااني:t23:
*


+febronia+ قال:


> دي شكلهااا من كوكب تاني اصلاً
> 
> باختصار كداا يااوختشي بتول دا جيكوب ممثل في فيلم تويلايت مصاص الدماء وطالع بيعمل نفسة ذائب ابقي قابليني لو فهمتي حاكة بقي :t23:


*لا الف سلامه
طب والحاله دي بتحصله كتيرر ؟؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتوا متعرفهوش ده مشهووووووووووووووووور اووووووووووووى 
الا مين ده صحيح ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> دي شكلهااا من كوكب تاني اصلاً
> 
> باختصار كداا يااوختشي بتول دا جيكوب ممثل في فيلم تويلايت مصاص الدماء وطالع بيعمل نفسة ذائب ابقي قابليني لو فهمتي حاكة بقي :t23:




هههههههههههههههه
الله ينور عليكي 
هو دا اللي كنت هقوله بالضبط ههههههه:t4:
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وسع ياعم :act23:
> انا مصريه صعيديه
> يعني اجدع ناس
> شكلي كدا هطخك عيارين
> ...


*امال اية علاقتك بى سى جاكوب
وبعدين اعطينى كامل البيانات بتاعتو
وصورتة وكل مايخصة 
كى نتاكد منة جايز اكون شوفتة وهو
بيمثل*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتوا متعرفهوش ده مشهووووووووووووووووور اووووووووووووى
> الا مين ده صحيح ههههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههههههههه
يالهويييييييييييييييييي
انا هروح ارمي نفسي من شباك المنتدي
اوعوا مفيش حد يمسكني اوعوا
هههههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *امال اية علاقتك بى سى جاكوب
> وبعدين اعطينى كامل البيانات بتاعتو
> وصورتة وكل مايخصة
> كى نتاكد منة جايز اكون شوفتة وهو
> بيمثل*




ههههههههههههه
في مشروع كدا جاي في السكه
طالبه ايديه :new8:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتوا متعرفهوش ده مشهووووووووووووووووور اووووووووووووى
> الا مين ده صحيح ههههههههههه
> *​


انا *عرفته 
بس مش عارفه احدد هل هو جاكوب ولا جاكوبة ؟!!
*


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه نداء عاجل  لـ مرمر يا تغيري الصورة ياتولعي فيهاا بقي ويسرعة :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> يالهويييييييييييييييييي
> انا هروح ارمي نفسي من شباك المنتدي
> اوعوا مفيش حد يمسكني اوعوا
> ...


*لا يا بيه هتجبلنا بلوة 
محدش فضيلك يجرى بيكى على المستفشيات 
احنا مش فاضيين ورانا مظاهرات واعتصامات 
خليكى لحد ما المظاهرات تخلص 
:a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا *عرفته
> بس مش عارفه احدد هل هو جاكوب ولا جاكوبة ؟!!
> *


*هو بت مترجلة او راجل متبتت كدا 
والله واعلم *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> في مشروع كدا جاي في السكه
> طالبه ايديه :new8:
> ​


*اهاهتبقى يعنى زوجة مصام دماء
وتشربى الدم زيو
يا جدعان اخواتى البنات احزرو
مرمر عملة خطة سوف تقضى على الجنس البشرى
النى ادمين احزرو
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو بت مترجلة او راجل متبتت كدا
> والله واعلم *​


*مش عارفين من غيرك كنا عملنا ايه الحكيكه:smile01*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه نداء عاجل  لـ مرمر يا تغيري الصورة ياتولعي فيهاا بقي ويسرعة :smile01




ههههههههههههههههههه
انا عامله حسابي اغيرها انهارده
دا كله علق حتي في الرسائل عندي هههههههه
​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا بيه هتجبلنا بلوة
> محدش فضيلك يجرى بيكى على المستفشيات
> احنا مش فاضيين ورانا مظاهرات واعتصامات
> خليكى لحد ما المظاهرات تخلص
> :a63::a63::a63:*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماثي ماثي يعني انا ولامصر يارورو 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا عامله حسابي اغيرها انهارده
> دا كله علق حتي في الرسائل عندي هههههههه
> ​
> ...


*هههههههههه اكيد مصر يا بيه 
لا بعد الشر عنك انشالله البت بتوووول وانتى لا يا بطة *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اهاهتبقى يعنى زوجة مصام دماء
> وتشربى الدم زيو
> يا جدعان اخواتى البنات احزرو
> مرمر عملة خطة سوف تقضى على الجنس البشرى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
لالا هو ذئب مش مصاص دماء
بس هقضي علي الرجاله :mus13::mus13::mus13:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه اكيد مصر يا بيه
> لا بعد الشر عنك انشالله البت بتوووول وانتى لا يا بطة *​


انشالله بتول ايه هاه هاه
لو عريس انا موافقه  يبقي انشالله انا:smile01


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه اكيد مصر يا بيه
> لا بعد الشر عنك انشالله البت بتوووول وانتى لا يا بطة *​




ههههههههههههههه
ماشي اذا كان كدا مااااااشي

معلش ياتوته هو العمر بعزقه ياختي :bud:
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالا هو ذئب مش مصاص دماء
> بس هقضي علي الرجاله :mus13::mus13::mus13:
> ​


*اول ما يظهر القمر
فى السماء
بيقول
عووووووووووووووووووو
ربنا يسترها*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انشالله بتول ايه هاه هاه
> لو عريس انا موافقه  يبقي انشالله انا:smile01



هههههههههههههه
يابنتي 
دا علي ترمي نفسك من الشباك:bud::bud:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انشالله بتول ايه هاه هاه
> لو عريس انا موافقه  يبقي انشالله انا:smile01


*ايه دا انتى هنا مش حد يقولى يا جودعان انتى حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى خمسة حبيبتى 
تصدقى عنى كدا برده *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اول ما يظهر القمر
> فى السماء
> بيقول
> عووووووووووووووووووو
> ربنا يسترها*


ههههههههههههههه
اه خافوا بقا
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصبحوعلى خير 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اموت واعرف البنت اللي في توقيع دي هي بتتحول ولا ايه:smile01
> بتجيبي توقيعات غريبه بس جميله
> *



ههههه تصدقي مخدتش بالي انها بتتحول حوفتيني
 انتي الاجمل  اكيييد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه دا انتى هنا مش حد يقولى يا جودعان انتى حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى خمسة حبيبتى
> تصدقى عنى كدا برده *​


بصي لو الموضوع فيه عريس اصدق اوووي:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه تصدقي مخدتش بالي انها بتتحول حوفتيني
> انتي الاجمل  اكيييد


*انا مش عارفه هي بتتحولي ولا بتعبي مطره قبل الميه ماتقطع:smile01

تعيشي يالولو منورة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بصي لو الموضوع فيه عريس اصدق اوووي:smile01


*ههههههههههه كاااااااااان زمااااااااان 
متلقيش 
انتى مش شايفة الشوباب واللى بيحصلهم اصبرى يا بيه لما نشوف اخرتها ايه البلد خربانة وانتى عاوزة تتجوزى 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

نورك اكيد يا واثقه
ازيك يا رورو وايه اخبار يومك
وازيك يا بنت الكنيسه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

.........


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تصبحوعلى خير
> *


علي فين سمورة لسه بدري
خليك منورنا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه كاااااااااان زمااااااااان
> متلقيش
> انتى مش شايفة الشوباب واللى بيحصلهم اصبرى يا بيه لما نشوف اخرتها ايه البلد خربانة وانتى عاوزة تتجوزى
> ههههههههههههه*​


*اه ياختي مانتي ولولو اتجوزتوا ايام الرخص والهدوء
مين قدككم:smile01
ياستي انا عايزه عريس بكدمات
وخربوشات وممكن تسلخات عادي انا موافقه:thnk0001:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه ياختي مانتي ولولو اتجوزتوا ايام الرخص والهدوء
> مين قدككم:smile01
> ياستي انا عايزه عريس بكدمات
> وخربوشات وممكن تسلخات عادي انا موافقه:thnk0001:
> *



ههههههههه
انتي هتقري علينا
قومي ارغي في الفون يلا ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> انتي هتقري علينا
> قومي ارغي في الفون يلا ههههه


*وغلاوتك عندي ماهرغي في الفون
دايما انا مظومه كده:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*رورو .... لولو.... مريومة ........ فيروووو .. شقاوة ... سمورة 

اليكم خبــــــــــــــــــــر عـــــــــــاجل






انا لازم اقوم عشان اروق المطبخ
فيه كوووووم مواعييييييين
صلولي ربنا يقدرني واخلصه : )

نتقابل بعد ساعتين محدش يمشي ^^
*


----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> علي فين سمورة لسه بدري
> خليك منورنا


*بلعب على الجهاز*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نورك اكيد يا واثقه
> ازيك يا رورو وايه اخبار يومك
> وازيك يا بنت الكنيسه


*ماشى الحال يا لولو وانتى ازيك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه ياختي مانتي ولولو اتجوزتوا ايام الرخص والهدوء
> مين قدككم:smile01
> ياستي انا عايزه عريس بكدمات
> وخربوشات وممكن تسلخات عادي انا موافقه:thnk0001:
> *


*يا بت مش قلنا بطلى قر 
ياختى خليكى كدا احسن بكرة تندمى انتى حرة 
انا حزرتك مليون مرة يا بتووووووول بلالالالالالالاش
ولقد اعزر من انذر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رورو .... لولو.... مريومة ........ فيروووو .. شقاوة ... سمورة
> 
> اليكم خبــــــــــــــــــــر عـــــــــــاجل
> 
> ...


*كل يوم كدا ما تخلصى بدرى يا بت وتبطلى كسل 
بسرعة يا بت متتاخريش *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نورك اكيد يا واثقه
> ازيك يا رورو وايه اخبار يومك
> وازيك يا بنت الكنيسه



تمام حببتي
وانتي اخبارك ايش ؟
​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رورو .... لولو.... مريومة ........ فيروووو .. شقاوة ... سمورة
> 
> اليكم خبــــــــــــــــــــر عـــــــــــاجل
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههه
لو عايزه اي خدمه نحن هنا :bud::bud::bud:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اوبااااااا
مش تقولوا ياجدعان ان لولو متجوزه
كنا قمنا بالواجب 
دا احنا شغالين انتي انتي من غير حضرتك :blush2:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بت مش قلنا بطلى قر
> ياختى خليكى كدا احسن بكرة تندمى انتى حرة
> انا حزرتك مليون مرة يا بتووووووول بلالالالالالالاش
> ولقد اعزر من انذر *​


ياستي انتي حذرتيني وانا مش بسمع الكلام الله
واللي مايسمع يفتولوا لما يشبع علي راي الحاجه امي:smile01


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كل يوم كدا ما تخلصى بدرى يا بت وتبطلى كسل
> بسرعة يا بت متتاخريش *​


هوا مسافه المطبخ:smile01


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تمام حببتي
> وانتي اخبارك ايش ؟
> ​
> 
> ...


اه من ناحيه عايزه فانا عايزة

عايزة واحده تغسل المواعين
وواحده تشطوفها
وواحده تغسل البرجاز
وواحده تمسح الارض
وبسسسسس انا هكمل الباقي:smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رورو .... لولو.... مريومة ........ فيروووو .. شقاوة ... سمورة
> 
> اليكم خبــــــــــــــــــــر عـــــــــــاجل
> 
> ...



هههههههههه ربنااا معاكي يااقمرة 
ولو احتجتي مساعدة احنااا ...














ولا نعرفك سعتهااا :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى الحال يا لولو وانتى ازيك *​




الحمدلله بخير


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هوا مسافه المطبخ:smile01
> 
> اه من ناحيه عايزه فانا عايزة
> 
> ...


*بطلى رغى يخرب بيت سنينك وروحى خلصى المواعيين اللى وراكى 
وتعالى كملى 
يلا اجررررررررررررى 
دقيقتين والاقيكى هنا جررررررررى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رورو .... لولو.... مريومة ........ فيروووو .. شقاوة ... سمورة
> 
> اليكم خبــــــــــــــــــــر عـــــــــــاجل
> 
> ...



ساعتين عشان تغسلي المواعين
ليه هي مواعين مصر عندكو كلها :smile01
ربنا معاكي
واكيد ساعه للمواعين وساعه للفون:smile01


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه من ناحيه عايزه فانا عايزة
> 
> عايزة واحده تغسل المواعين
> وواحده تشطوفها
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
نعم ياختي :act23:ههههههه
تعرفي انا متخيله انك تروحي تغسلي كوبايه
وتجري تيجي هنا تردي رد
وبعدين تجرررري علي المطبخ تغسلي طبق 
وهكذا هههههههه
ربنا معاكي انتي متأكده ان المواعين لبيتكوا بس ولاحد تاني:thnk0001:


​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه ربنااا معاكي يااقمرة
> ولو احتجتي مساعدة احنااا ...
> 
> 
> ...


*اةةة يااندااااال:act23:*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بطلى رغى يخرب بيت سنينك وروحى خلصى المواعيين اللى وراكى
> وتعالى كملى
> يلا اجررررررررررررى
> دقيقتين والاقيكى هنا جررررررررى *​


*ها يارورو اتأخرت 
هما 5 ساعات يتم بس:smile01

معلش والله ملحقتش اجي قوام اخويا قعد عالكمبيوتر يتصفح الاخبار:giveup:
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> ساعتين عشان تغسلي المواعين
> ليه هي مواعين مصر عندكو كلها :smile01
> ربنا معاكي
> واكيد ساعه للمواعين وساعه للفون:smile01


*لا دول مواعين البصاره:smile01:smile01
طب تصدقي انتي فيكي شئ لله فعلا اختي كلمتني
بس مرغيناش كتير يادوب ساعه الا ربع بس:smile01
*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> نعم ياختي :act23:ههههههه
> تعرفي انا متخيله انك تروحي تغسلي كوبايه
> وتجري تيجي هنا تردي رد
> ...


*والنيعمة كان نفسي اعمل زي ماقولتي
بس المسافه بعيده من الطبخ لحد الكمبيوتر
تعرفي لما اجيب الاب توب
مش هسيبكم ابدا
لاني هحطه جنبي عالحوض:smile01

اه والله مواعين بتنا بس بتاعه طول النهار
فطار وغدا وعشااا:59:
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*طيب الحمدلله انك خلصتهم على خير
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اةةة يااندااااال:act23:*
> 
> *ها يارورو اتأخرت
> هما 5 ساعات يتم بس:smile01
> ...


*والنبى ده انا قولت لو بتغسل مواعين مصر كلها كانت زمانها خلصت انا كنت هقوم اوقتى كويس انك لحقتينى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *طيب الحمدلله انك خلصتهم على خير
> *


*شكرا ياسمورة
انت منمتش ليه مش كنت هتنام : )

*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والنبى ده انا قولت لو بتغسل مواعين مصر كلها كانت زمانها خلصت انا كنت هقوم اوقتى كويس انك لحقتينى *​


*ههههههههههه مش للدرجاتي يعني موعين مصر ايه
دي مواعين البصارة:smile01
كويس اني لحقتك بجد كنت هزعل لو مش لقيتك بالاوف لاين بتاعك ده
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> *
> *ههههههههههه مش للدرجاتي يعني موعين مصر ايه
> دي مواعين البصارة:smile01
> ...


*مالك ومال الاوف لاين بتاعى بقاااااااااااا
كله الا ده انتى فاهمة 
بدل ما نخسشر بعضتينا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مالك ومال الاوف لاين بتاعى بقاااااااااااا
> كله الا ده انتى فاهمة
> بدل ما نخسشر بعضتينا *​


*اخص عليكي تبعيني عشان حتة اوف راح ولا جه
اومال لو اون كنتي عملتي ايه
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكرا ياسمورة
> انت منمتش ليه مش كنت هتنام : )
> 
> *


*لالالالالالالالالا
منمتش انا جعان
والناس نيامة
والتلاجة فى الوضة عندهم مش فى المطبخ
والمطبخ مفهوش حاجة تتاكل وانا جعان
وشكلى هقضيها لحد الصبح
كدا جعان وماسك نفسى بالعافية*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخص عليكي تبعيني عشان حتة اوف راح ولا جه
> اومال لو اون كنتي عملتي ايه
> *


*اكيد كنا هنخسشر بعضينا هههههههههههه
يا بت انتى عارفة انتى اللى فى الحتة الشمال تىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالا
> منمتش انا جعان
> والناس نيامة
> والتلاجة فى الوضة عندهم مش فى المطبخ
> ...


*طيب انزل هات شيبسي مثلا وعيش فينو

ممممم طيب انا جاتلي فكرة تجنن
ادخل عالرابط ده
وهتشبع
انا كل مااجوع ومش الاقي حاجه تتاكل
بجيب الموقع ده
http://gifura.orzhk.org/src/1332235315120.swf
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههه اقول ولا مقلشى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد كنا هنخسشر بعضينا هههههههههههه
> يا بت انتى عارفة انتى اللى فى الحتة الشمال تىىىىىىىى*​


*ياختي ياختي عالكلام الجميل
وانتي اللي في اليمين والشمال والبنكرياس كمان:love34:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه اقول ولا مقلشى *​


*متهرجييييييييييييييييش:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *متهرجييييييييييييييييش:smile01*


*حاتر مش ههرجيش هههههههه
ده انا فرحانة والنبى *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب انزل هات شيبسي مثلا وعيش فينو
> 
> ممممم طيب انا جاتلي فكرة تجنن
> ادخل عالرابط ده
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك يا شيخة
فعلان موقع يجنن
بس جوعااااااااااان
جداااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يسامحك يا شيخة
> فعلان موقع يجنن
> بس جوعااااااااااان
> جداااااااااااااااااا*


*هااااااااااااااااااااار اسسسسسسسسسسسود

انت لسه جوعان بعد ده كله:mus25:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حاتر مش ههرجيش هههههههه
> ده انا فرحانة والنبى *​


*فرحانه علي خيبة ايه
ده طلع مفييييييييش ياما:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فرحانه علي خيبة ايه
> ده طلع مفييييييييش ياما:smile01
> *


*ااااااه اسكتى انا ميته من الضوحك عليكى هههههههههه
كنتى فاكراه هيسورق هههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ااااااه اسكتى انا ميته من الضوحك عليكى هههههههههه
> كنتى فاكراه هيسورق هههههههههه *​


*ده انا قعدت اتخيل متخيلات لا تتخيلها اصلا
وكلها طلعت علي فاشوش:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده انا قعدت اتخيل متخيلات لا تتخيلها اصلا
> وكلها طلعت علي فاشوش:smile01
> *


*هههههههههه يا شماتته ابله ظاظا فيا *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هااااااااااااااااااااار اسسسسسسسسسسسود
> 
> انت لسه جوعان بعد ده كله:mus25:
> *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انا قربت اموت من الجوع
والجوع قاتل بيقتل فيا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه يا شماتته ابله ظاظا فيا *​


*يابت الحقيني
انا شيفاه موجود تحت بس مبيعلقش
شكله اغمن عليه بحك وحكيكي:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابت الحقيني
> انا شيفاه موجود تحت بس مبيعلقش
> شكله اغمن عليه بحك وحكيكي:smile01
> *


*اغمن على مين ياما اطلعى فوق هتلاقى الرد 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا انا قربت اموت من الجوع
> والجوع قاتل بيقتل فيا*


*لا اهو ظهرررررررر ظهرررررررررررر
احمد ياااااااااارب:smile01:smile01

يقتل فيك ايه ياعم الحج
ده انت تقتل بلد بحالها اصلا:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اغمن على مين ياما اطلعى فوق هتلاقى الرد
> هههههههههههه*​


*طلعت وياريتني مطلعت

ده طلعت زي البسس بسبع ترواح:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طلعت وياريتني مطلعت
> 
> ده طلعت زي البسس بسبع ترواح:smile01
> *


*ههههههههههههههه يمكن تى تكون حلاوة روح اصبرى بس التقيل ورا *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا اهو ظهرررررررر ظهرررررررررررر
> احمد ياااااااااارب:smile01:smile01
> 
> يقتل فيك ايه ياعم الحج
> ...


*لية شايفينى بقت الاسطورة اميتاب بتشان
يعنى ولااية ولا نمتى وصحيتى تنى يوم
لقتنى اقدر اقتل بلد
يا حولاولا قوة بالله
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه يمكن تى تكون حلاوة روح اصبرى بس التقيل ورا *​


*تفتكري ؟؟


انا هصبر 
وياخوفي تطلع فيالاخر حلاوة المولد:smile01
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لية شايفينى بقت الاسطورة اميتاب بتشان
> يعنى ولااية ولا نمتى وصحيتى تنى يوم
> لقتنى اقدر اقتل بلد
> يا حولاولا قوة بالله
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*انت مالك بتترعش ليه ياسمير وانت بتكتب وبتتفض كده ليه اسم الله عليك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تفتكري ؟؟
> 
> 
> انا هصبر
> ...


*فى الغالب كدا هتطلع حلاوة طحينية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فى الغالب كدا هتطلع حلاوة طحينية *​


*ياخوفي تطلع حلاوة اخري:smile01:smile01*


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انت مالك بتترعش ليه ياسمير وانت بتكتب وبتتفض كده ليه اسم الله عليك*


*شايفينى سلمان خان ساحر النساء
وانا يعينى بلعب لعبة المطبخ با اكل ناس
وانا مش لقى اكوووووووووووول
يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااان
يا ددعان الحوقنا هنموت من الدوعو
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *شايفينى سلمان خان ساحر النساء
> وانا يعينى بلعب لعبة المطبخ با اكل ناس
> وانا مش لقى اكوووووووووووول
> يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااان
> ...


*خان مين وكدب علي مين
مالك يابني بس
ارشم الصليب بس كده وهتهدي :smile01
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خان مين وكدب علي مين
> مالك يابني بس
> ارشم الصليب بس كده وهتهدي :smile01
> *


*اية شافينى قديس
هههههههههههه
الله يرحم

ههههههههههههه :thnk0001:*


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*سبحانك يا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
يا مغير القلوب ومهدى النفوس
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*بت يا بتول انتى هنا ولا روحتى فين 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول انتى هنا ولا روحتى فين
> *​


*اه انا كنت معاكي عالميل ولسه جايه حالا:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه انا كنت معاكي عالميل ولسه جايه حالا:smile01*


*اه انا بس كنت بطمن جيتى بالسلامة ولا لا 
علشان الدنيا مظاهرات والمواصلات وحشة 
غلطانة انى بطمن عليكى 
حمدلله على سلامتك وصولك المنتدى بالسلامة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه انا بس كنت بطمن جيتى بالسلامة ولا لا
> علشان الدنيا مظاهرات والمواصلات وحشة
> غلطانة انى بطمن عليكى
> حمدلله على سلامتك وصولك المنتدى بالسلامة *​


*لا اطمني ياختي
ماهي مسافه الميل للمنتدي يادوب فركة كعب:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا اطمني ياختي
> ماهي مسافه الميل للمنتدي يادوب فركة كعب:smile01
> *


*تب الحمتل لله *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تب الحمتل لله *​


*مالك يابت ايه اللي حصل للسانك
مانتي كنتي حلوة في التعليق اللي  فوق فوق فوقيا:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مالك يابت ايه اللي حصل للسانك
> مانتي كنتي حلوة في التعليق اللي فوقيا:smile01
> *


*مش حارفة فكاءة كتا وانا قاعتة لقيت نفسى بلعت لسانى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش حارفة فكاءة كتا وانا قاعتة لقيت نفسى بلعت لسانى *​


*طيب خدي حتة شهيق علي حبة زفيرر وكوحي او اعطسي وهتبقي فله شمعه منورة:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب خدي حتة شهيق علي حبة زفيرر وكوحي او اعطسي وهتبقي فله شمعه منورة:smile01*


*لا خلينى بلعاه احسن 
علشان متكلمش *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا خلينى بلعاه احسن
> علشان متكلمش *​


*لا ازاااااي
ومين ينكش معانا بسسسسس:smile01
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اةةة يااندااااال:act23:*
> 
> *ها يارورو اتأخرت
> هما 5 ساعات يتم بس:smile01
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *اةةة يااندااااال:act23:*
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *وربنا ابدا
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا *​



مساء الجمااال يا عسل:new8:
ازيك النهارده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا *​



*سالنور ع البنور *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الجمااال يا عسل:new8:
> ازيك النهارده


*حبيبتى يا لولو انا كويسة يا قمر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالنور ع البنور *


*شقاوة مساؤوه ورد 
كيفك يا بت مقربتيش تخلصى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*هى البت بتوووووول لسة بتغسل فى المواعين من امبارررررح ولا ايييييييه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالنور ع البنور *



مساااء الورد ع الورده الجميله
ازيك يا شقاوتي:new8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى البت بتوووووول لسة بتغسل فى المواعين من امبارررررح ولا ايييييييه*​



هههههههه
معقووول


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ندااااااء عااااااااااجل 
الى كل بنات المنتدى اجمع هنا فى المصطبة النسائية الامر خطير للغاية 
حوووووووووووووول*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> معقووول


*هههههههههه لا هى جت بالليل 
بس اتاخرت النهاردة 
شكلها بتخلص مواعين النهاردة *​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه لا هى جت بالليل
> بس اتاخرت النهاردة
> شكلها بتخلص مواعين النهاردة *​



هو انتو متفقين مع بعض ولا اية 
اليوم الي تيجي في بتول بدري انتي تاخري واليوم الي تيجي انتي بدري هي تتاخر 
وخدنهاا بالدور ولا اية :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هو انتو متفقين مع بعض ولا اية
> اليوم الي تيجي في بتول بدري انتي تاخري واليوم الي تيجي انتي بدري هي تتاخر
> وخدنهاا بالدور ولا اية :smile01


*ههههههههههه انا بقولها تعالى وهى اللى مش بتيجى اقوم انا اجى هى متجيش واما انا مجيش هى بيتيجى 
فهمتى حاجة 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه انا بقولها تعالى وهى اللى مش بتيجى اقوم انا اجى هى متجيش واما انا مجيش هى بيتيجى
> فهمتى حاجة
> *​



ههههههههههههه اه لاء :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقاوة مساؤوه ورد
> كيفك يا بت مقربتيش تخلصى *​



*هههههههههه عدى اسبوعين الا يوم بحاله من اجمالى 12 شهر هااااااااانت :smile01
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى البت بتوووووول لسة بتغسل فى المواعين من امبارررررح ولا ايييييييه*​



*شكلها غرقت فى الحوض تقريبا :giveup:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساااء الورد ع الورده الجميله
> ازيك يا شقاوتي:new8:


*
مسائك سكر يا قمر 

نشكر ربنا ماشى الحال انتى ايه اخبارك *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ندااااااء عااااااااااجل
> الى كل بنات المنتدى اجمع هنا فى المصطبة النسائية الامر خطير للغاية
> حوووووووووووووول*​



*كلى أذان صاغية *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه اه لاء :new6:


*ههههه شكلك فاهم يا نصة انا هفهمك 
انتى معاكى طبق كشرى جيت انا قولتلك ادينى معلقة 
هتفرق معاكى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam;333636[COLOR=Black قال:
			
		

> *كلى أذان صاغية *


لا انا عملت عليكم فيلم علشان تيجوا نرغى ههههههههه 
امال اجمعكم ازاى انا ​[/COLOR]


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مساء الفل علي احلي بناويت 
ليه فتره مدخلتش ىالمصطبه 
ولا حتي شربت حاجه هنا 
قولولي بقي اخر حاجه بتحكو فيها


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ندااااااء عااااااااااجل
> الى كل بنات المنتدى اجمع هنا فى المصطبة النسائية الامر خطير للغاية
> حوووووووووووووول*​


*اظهار اجمتاع 
لى خطة معينة
لى شن هجوم على اعداء المراءة
وهم المزكرون بى الشهرة
الرجال وربنا يسترها*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههه شكلك فاهم يا نصة انا هفهمك
> انتى معاكى طبق كشرى جيت انا قولتلك ادينى معلقة
> هتفرق معاكى *​


ههههههههههه طبعاً لماا تاخدي انتي المعلقة اكل اناا باية :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مساء الفل علي احلي بناويت
> ليه فتره مدخلتش ىالمصطبه
> ولا حتي شربت حاجه هنا
> قولولي بقي اخر حاجه بتحكو فيها


*منورة يا قمر احنا بنرغى فى مواعين بتوووووووول 
اللى من امبارح بتغسل فيهم ههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه طبعاً لماا تاخدي انتي المعلقة اكل اناا باية :new6:


*ههههههههه اتصرفى الله 
اخص عليكى ملكيش اخوات بلاستيك *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*اظهار اجتماع 
لى خطة معينة
لى شن هجوم على اعداء المراءة
وهم المزكرون بى الشهرة
الرجال وربنا يسترها*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اظهار اجمتاع
> لى خطة معينة
> لى شن هجوم على اعداء المراءة
> وهم المزكرون بى الشهرة
> الرجال وربنا يسترها*


*لا صدقنى انا بريئة انا بجمع البنات علشان كلهم يبقوا موجودين ليس الا *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا صدقنى انا بريئة انا بجمع البنات علشان كلهم يبقوا موجودين ليس الا *​


*الحكاية دى فيها ان وا واخواتها
ربنا يسترها عندى احساس
ساعات مكدبش عليا لانى عندى احساس
دلوقتى فى حاجة هتحصل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

هو الاجتماع امتى
عايزه اجي ومش اتاخر


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو الاجتماع امتى
> عايزه اجي ومش اتاخر


*انا منتظر الاجتماع بشوق ولهفة
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو الاجتماع امتى
> عايزه اجي ومش اتاخر


*نحن فى انتظار وصول الاخت بتووووووووول بالسلامة 
حينها نبداء فورا بلاجتمااااااع 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه داا احنااا مفروض ندفعهااا غرامة ع التاخير داا


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*اممممممممم
عندى احساس
مش عارف لية كل ما ادخل 
المصطبة
دى واشوف بنات بتمشى 
والمصطبة تقف حلها
شكلى نحس عليهم
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا منتظر الاجتماع بشوق ولهفة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*



هناجلو لما تنام وانت بتنام بدري واحنا لاء:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه داا احنااا مفروض ندفعهااا غرامة ع التاخير داا


*ايوان احنا نلملها مواعين المنتدى والمنتدى الللى جمب المنتدى ونخليها تغسلهم غرامة تاخير صح يا بنات *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نحن فى انتظار وصول الاخت بتووووووووول بالسلامة
> حينها نبداء فورا بلاجتمااااااع
> ههههههههههه*​



لما يجتمعو تعالي نعمل الاجتماع في الرسايل الخاصه عشان في اعداء هنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مساء الفل علي احلي بناويت
> ليه فتره مدخلتش ىالمصطبه
> ولا حتي شربت حاجه هنا
> قولولي بقي اخر حاجه بتحكو فيها



*مساء الورد يا ست البنات 
بس كدة احلى نسكافيه بالشيكولا عشان عيونك بس *








lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو الاجتماع امتى
> عايزه اجي ومش اتاخر



*ياستى مفيش اجتماعات احنا بنتبعت :smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لما يجتمعو تعالي نعمل الاجتماع في الرسايل الخاصه عشان في اعداء هنا


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


>


*مليششششش دعوووووووووة انا حاوزة من دا*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هناجلو لما تنام وانت بتنام بدري واحنا لاء:smile01


*لالالا مبنماش خالص معاكى علطوووووااااااال
سهران لحد ما اقول كفاية
هههههههههههههههههههه*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> لما يجتمعو تعالي نعمل الاجتماع في الرسايل الخاصه عشان في اعداء هنا


*ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا قادر وكريم يعرفنى اللى هيحصل 
فى الاجتماع على الخاص
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الضحكة معنها الابتسامة
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوان احنا نلملها مواعين المنتدى والمنتدى الللى جمب المنتدى ونخليها تغسلهم غرامة تاخير صح يا بنات *​



حرااااااام علي كداا دي هتفضل طول عمرهااا تغسل فيهم 
:new6::new6::new6:​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حرااااااام علي كداا دي هتفضل طول عمرهااا تغسل فيهم
> :new6::new6::new6:​​


*تستاهل حد قالها اتاخرى معطلانا على الاجتماع *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*زغرطوووووووووا يا بنات بتووووووول جت *​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تستاهل حد قالها اتاخرى معطلانا على الاجتماع *​



ههههههههه الغايب حجته معاه برضوو 
وكل تأخيره وفيهاا خيره:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا سامعه حد بيجيب في سيرتي 

وشامة ريحة اجتماع
هتجتمعوا علي روح مين يابنات : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا سامعه حد بيجيب في سيرتي
> 
> وشامة ريحة اجتماع
> هتجتمعوا علي روح مين يابنات : )
> *


*مشرقتيش يا بت النهاردة ده احنا من الصبح بنقطع فى فروتك 
منورة يا روحى صدقينى البنات الوحشيين دووووووول
عاوزين يعقبوكى علشان اتاخرتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *زغرطوووووووووا يا بنات بتووووووول جت *​


*لا صوتوا مش زغرطوا
انا جايه مهدوده من السجاده:smile01
*


+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههه الغايب حجته معاه برضوو
> وكل تأخيره وفيهاا خيره:smile01


*اه والنبي يااوختي حجتي كانت غسيل سجاده الانتريه:smile01*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مشرقتيش يا بت النهاردة ده احنا من الصبح بنقطع فى فروتك
> منورة يا روحى صدقينى البنات الوحشيين دووووووول
> عاوزين يعقبوكى علشان اتاخرتى *​


*اتاريني شرقانه
حرام عليكم بتجيبوا في سيرتي ليه:act23:
ده نورم ياحبي ونور البنوتات
ليه بس العقاب ده انا غلبااااااااان:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*يلا يا بنات بتول جت هقوم انا اعملى حاجة اشربها وهسبلكم بتول بدالى 
وخمساية كدا وجاية 
يلا يا بت الميك معاكى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا يا بنات بتول جت هقوم انا اعملى حاجة اشربها وهسبلكم بتول بدالى
> وخمساية كدا وجاية
> يلا يا بت الميك معاكى *​


*فيه ايه يابنتي
حيلك حيلك
ده بدل ماتريحوني
وتعملولي كوبايه ميه بسكر اشربها
بعد الرحله الشاقه مع سجادة الانترية:smile01

يلا انجزوا عشان انا ربع ساعه وهقوم اتفرج علي صوت الحياة:59:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لالالا مبنماش خالص معاكى علطوووووااااااال
> سهران لحد ما اقول كفاية
> هههههههههههههههههههه*
> هنشووووف
> ...



معناها قوم ناااام بدري:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فيه ايه يابنتي
> حيلك حيلك
> ده بدل ماتريحوني
> وتعملولي كوبايه ميه بسكر اشربها
> ...


*احبيبتى من عيونى الجوز 
انشالله** انا وانتى لا 
*




​


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> يلا انجزوا عشان انا ربع ساعه وهقوم اتفرج علي صوت الحياة:59:
> *



هههههههههه بصره وانااا كمان شوية وهقوم اتفرج علي صوت الحياه بقولك صح متوقعة مين هيمشي انهااردة 
اناا متوقع سارة البت دي غيظاني اصلاً لا صوت ولا شكل ولا اي حاكة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *فيه ايه يابنتي
> حيلك حيلك
> ده بدل ماتريحوني
> وتعملولي كوبايه ميه بسكر اشربها
> ...



يا هلا يا هلاااا
ليكي وحشه انتي ومواعينك ههههه
خليكي معانا واتفرجي انا هعمل كده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> معناها قوم ناااام بدري:smile01


*مممممممنووووووووورة يالوليتا:t23:*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احبيبتى من عيونى الجوز
> انشالله** انا وانتى لا
> *
> 
> ...


 *لا يااوختشي انا وانتي لاء انشالله شقاوة:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*وانا جبت اللاب وقاعدة قدام التفزيون اهووووووو 
بس ده ميمنعش انى هقوم 
عشرياية كدا وهاجى يلا باااااااااى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه بصره وانااا كمان شوية وهقوم اتفرج علي صوت الحياه بقولك صح متوقعة مين هيمشي انهااردة
> اناا متوقع سارة الfت دي غيظاني اصلاً لا صوت ولا شكل ولا اي حاكة



هههههه
لو اختارولها اغنيه حلوه تليق بصوتها تفضل ههههه

انا عايزه رزان هي اللي تروح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا جبت اللاب وقاعدة قدام التفزيون اهووووووو
> بس ده ميمنعش انى هقوم
> عشرياية كدا وهاجى يلا باااااااااى *​



يا بت اثبتي هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا هلا يا هلاااا
> ليكي وحشه انتي ومواعينك ههههه
> خليكي معانا واتفرجي انا هعمل كده


*اهلا بيكي يالوليتا
لا يااوختشي النهارده مفيش مواعين فيه سجاد

بجد ياريت بس الكمبيوتر في وادي والتليفزيون في وادي تاني
يعني لازم اخد الاسكوتر بتاعي عشان الحق اوصل :smile01
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مممممممنووووووووورة يالوليتا:t23:*
> 
> نوووووووووورك :new8:


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> معناها قوم ناااام بدري:smile01


*حبسى ونحمة الكويل فيكى
يا شيخة
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه بصره وانااا كمان شوية وهقوم اتفرج علي صوت الحياه بقولك صح متوقعة مين هيمشي انهااردة
> اناا متوقع سارة البت دي غيظاني اصلاً لا صوت ولا شكل ولا اي حاكة


*هههههههه
بصي انا بكرها موت ساره المسرسعه دي
بجد بتسرسع مش بتغني
ياااااااااااااريت هي اللي تخررررج
بجد مفيهاش اي حاجه صحيح
جلد علي عضم :smile01
سامحني يارب:t23:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اهلا بيكي يالوليتا
> لا يااوختشي النهارده مفيش مواعين فيه سجاد
> 
> بجد ياريت بس الكمبيوتر في وادي والتليفزيون في وادي تاني
> ...



ههههههه
بس كده هتغيبي اكتر من تلات ساعات
بصبي ابقي تعاليلنا بصي علينا لما تغني انغام و ف فقرة الاعلان:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا جبت اللاب وقاعدة قدام التفزيون اهووووووو
> بس ده ميمنعش انى هقوم
> عشرياية كدا وهاجى يلا باااااااااى *​


*ايوه ياباشا يابتاع اللاب انتاااا
الله يسهلوووووووووووا:smile01
متتاخريش
باااي
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> بس كده هتغيبي اكتر من تلات ساعات
> بصبي ابقي تعاليلنا بصي علينا لما تغني انغام و ف فقرة الاعلان:smile01


*لا هما ساعتين يتمم:smile01
بصي هبقي اجي اشقر عليكم 
في الاعلانات ولما ساره تغني:smile01

لا انا بحب انغام:t23: هتفرج عليها

*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> لو اختارولها اغنيه حلوه تليق بصوتها تفضل ههههه
> 
> انا عايزه رزان هي اللي تروح



هي صوتهاا مش حلو اصلاً في اي اغنية 
اختاروهاا ازاي في الاول مش عارفة :thnk0001:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هي صوتهاا مش حلو اصلاً في اي اغنية
> اختاروهاا ازاي في الاول مش عارفة :thnk0001:



ههههه ع رئيك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هي صوتهاا مش حلو اصلاً في اي اغنية
> اختاروهاا ازاي في الاول مش عارفة :thnk0001:


*اختروها بالكوسه ياامي
تلاقيها تبع حلمي بكر ولا سعيده سمير:smile01
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا هما ساعتين يتمم:smile01
> بصي هبقي اجي اشقر عليكم
> في الاعلانات ولما ساره تغني:smile01
> 
> ...



لما بتحبيها يبقى يسلم ذوووقك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اختروها بالكوسه ياامي
> تلاقيها تبع حلمي بكر ولا سعيده سمير:smile01
> *



مالها سميره سعيد يا بت:act23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لما بتحبيها يبقى يسلم ذوووقك


*يسلملي عمرك ونبض قلبك ياغاليه:new8:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مالها سميره سعيد يا بت:act23:


*مبحبهاش الحقيقه
بتسرسع وهي بتتكلم:smile01
بس بحبلها اغنيه احكي ياشهرذاد .. وعندي حاله ملل:thnk0001:
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اختروها بالكوسه ياامي
> تلاقيها تبع حلمي بكر ولا سعيده سمير:smile01
> *


*فى حد بيجب فى سيرة بنتى 
لية يا ترا هل ترا لية 
سيبو بنتى فى حلها
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مبحبهاش الحقيقه
> بتسرسع وهي بتتكلم:smile01
> بس بحبلها اغنيه احكي ياشهرذاد .. وعندي حاله ملل:thnk0001:
> *



هههههههه 
قوووومي ابتدى البرنامج


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*يلا ياجماعه
حان وقت الذهاااااااب
بعد البرناامج ليا عوده انتظروني

تعالوا زرونا باي باي ههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا ياجماعه
> حان وقت الذهاااااااب
> بعد البرناامج ليا عوده انتظروني
> 
> ...


وقت ممتع

بس مش تنسينا:new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا جيتتتتتتت يا بنات 
وحشتمونى كتير الشوية دووووووول*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا جيتتتتتتت يا بنات
> وحشتمونى كتير الشوية دووووووول*​



منورررره يا قمر
انتي كمان وحشتينا


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منورررره يا قمر
> انتي كمان وحشتينا


*قاعدة بتابه البرنامج ومنشكحة اووووى 
وعمالة اشرب نكسافيه كمان *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*لحقتى تيجى يا رورو
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لحقتى تيجى يا رورو
> *


*اهااااااااا امال ايه احنا فى عصر السرعة ركبت الطيارة النفاسة وجيت على طووووووووول *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قاعدة بتابه البرنامج ومنشكحة اووووى
> وعمالة اشرب نكسافيه كمان *​



صحتين وهنا ع قلبك

ايه رئيك ف فستان رزان:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صحتين وهنا ع قلبك
> 
> ايه رئيك ف فستان رزان:smile01


*بصى انا بموووووووووت فى الفساتين السودة بس بحب الموديلات السمبل 
اكتر من دا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى انا بموووووووووت فى الفساتين السودة بس بحب الموديلات السمبل
> اكتر من دا *​


اها يا ذووق
بس الفستان بتاع الاسبوع اللي فات يجنن
الاحمر كان كتير حلو عليها


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اها يا ذووق
> بس الفستان بتاع الاسبوع اللي فات يجنن
> الاحمر كان كتير حلو عليها


اها الاحمر جميل عليها اووووووى 
انا متوقعة ان انغام هتبقى لبسه فستان تحفة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اها الاحمر جميل عليها اووووووى
> انا متوقعة ان انغام هتبقى لبسه فستان تحفة ​



هنشووف هي احلى ولا نانوسه
مع اني بموت ف نانوسه بس مش عجبني فستانها اوي  ساعتها


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هنشووف هي احلى ولا نانوسه
> مع اني بموت ف نانوسه بس مش عجبني فستانها اوي  ساعتها


*وانا بموووووووت فى نانسى وانغام بعشقها 
هااااا ايه رايك فى فستانها *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا بموووووووت فى نانسى وانغام بعشقها
> هااااا ايه رايك فى فستانها *​



جميييل وهادي زيها
بس تسريحة شعرها مش لايقه  ع الفستان ههههه

وايه رئيك ف سميره سعيد:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جميييل وهادي زيها
> بس تسريحة شعرها مش لايقه  ع الفستان ههههه
> 
> وايه رئيك ف سميره سعيد:smile01


اه حلو عجبنى اووووووووى بس فعلا تسريحة شعرها مش حلوة اووووى 
سميرة دى دلوعة برنسيسة يا بنتى قمر بمووت فيها ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اه حلو عجبنى اووووووووى بس فعلا تسريحة شعرها مش حلوة اووووى
> سميرة دى دلوعة برنسيسة يا بنتى قمر بمووت فيها ​



تمام مش مختلفين كده هههه

الشورت يجنن عليها والالوااان تحفه
كنت بعاكسها من ورا الشاشه هههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

تعالي يا واثقه ....


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تمام مش مختلفين كده هههه
> 
> الشورت يجنن عليها والالوااان تحفه
> كنت بعاكسها من ورا الشاشه هههههه


*انا بحب الاستايل بتاعها موووووووزة *​


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*طيب ليكم هدية منى ليكم يا جدعان
وبى امانة المسيح
مش مقلب دى هدية حقيقى بجدااااااا
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *طيب ليكم هدية منى ليكم يا جدعان
> وبى امانة المسيح
> مش مقلب دى هدية حقيقى بجدااااااا
> *



احنا جدعات مش جدعان هههه
ها فين الهديه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه رئيك ف رامي اللي بيغني يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه رئيك ف رامي اللي بيغني يا رورو


*حلو اووووووى من الاصوات الحلوة 
والاغنية دى زمان بتول منشكحة بيها علشان بتمووووووت فى جورج وسوف *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلو اووووووى من الاصوات الحلوة
> والاغنية دى زمان بتول منشكحة بيها علشان بتمووووووت فى جورج وسوف *​



غنى حلوووو اوي وهو اموور اوي
اه فينها بتول وحشتنا:new8:


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احنا جدعات مش جدعان هههه
> ها فين الهديه


*هههههههههههههه
ماشى ماشى 
ادى الهديةوهوعبارة
عن موقع بة العاب كتيرة حلوة
وسهلة التحميل
كلما عليكى هو الضغط على كلمة
دون لود بالانجلش
وانتظر عدد بيعد
ثم تظهر لك رسالة
التحميل
وحملوالعبة عادى
بجد موقع جامد اوووووووى*
http://www.racing-games-to-play.com/


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاغنية اللى هيغنيها مصطفى سعد دى بعشقها 
انا طير فى السمااااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> ماشى ماشى
> ادى الهديةوهوعبارة
> عن موقع بة العاب كتيرة حلوة
> ...


*ميرررررررررررسى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الاغنية اللى هيغنيها مصطفى سعد دى بعشقها
> انا طير فى السمااااااااا*​



اهو بقى ده اللي عايزاه يكسب
الاغنيه حلوه اووي


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرررررررررررسى *​


*العفو يا رورو
وفى موقع تانى جامد جداااااااا
زيو
فعلان بمعنى الكلمة*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

القااااني بعد يومين يبكيلي بدمع العين يشكي من حب جديد


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> القااااني بعد يومين يبكيلي بدمع العين يشكي من حب جديد


*يشكى وانا نااااارى تقيد  
اغنية جاااااااااامدة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يشكى وانا نااااارى تقيد
> اغنية جاااااااااامدة *​



جداااا
ايه رئيك ف ادائها


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جداااا
> ايه رئيك ف ادائها


*حلوة بس طبعا غنت اغنية صعبة مش هتيجى حاجة جمب سميرة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

هو انا كل لما ادخل موضوع 
الاقيكم بترغوا فيه
^_*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلوة بس طبعا غنت اغنية صعبة مش هتيجى حاجة جمب سميرة *​



اها صعبه بس عنت حلو و باحساسها


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> هو انا كل لما ادخل موضوع
> الاقيكم بترغوا فيه
> ^_*​


*يابنى دى المصطبة النسائية يعنى مصطبتنا يعنى مخصوصة للرغى 
يعنى المكان مكانا والفضائية فضائيتنا هههههههههه
منور مصطبتنا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> هو انا كل لما ادخل موضوع
> الاقيكم بترغوا فيه
> ^_*​



مهو هي دي الاحداث الجاريه
صوت الحياه
ذو فويس
وفي الاخير مرسي وقراراتو المتنيله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابنى دى المصطبة النسائية يعنى مصطبتنا يعنى وخصوصة للرغى
> يعنى المكان مكانا والفضائية فضائيتنا هههههههههه
> منور مصطبتنا *​



ههههه يعني من الاخر اقعد وانت ساكت وراضي عن نميمتنا قصدي مواضيعنا:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممكن اكون ضيف عندكم يا مزيعات
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ممكن اكون ضيف عندكم يا مزيعات
> *


مين مزيعات احنا ستات بيوت 
البيت بيتك والغيط غيطك ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الحق عليا اني جيت ونورتكم اصلا
انا ماشي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> الحق عليا اني جيت ونورتكم اصلا
> انا ماشي
> ​


*طب متنساش تاخد الباب فى ايدك 
يوووووووووه ما انت قاعد منورنا يا راجل ههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> الحق عليا اني جيت ونورتكم اصلا
> انا ماشي
> ​



مين زعل بيتر
ليه كده يا رورو
حرام عليكي :act23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شوفتي التصويت اتغير
نورهان بقت اخر واحده ههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مين زعل بيتر
> ليه كده يا رورو
> حرام عليكي :act23:



يا رافعه من معنوياتي:smile01
شوفتي كلهم عليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> يا رافعه من معنوياتي:smile01
> شوفتي كلهم عليا


*هههههههه كلكم عليا ولا اييييييييييه *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> يا رافعه من معنوياتي:smile01
> شوفتي كلهم عليا


منوررر
ههههه ايه ده هو مش زعلت وروحت
رجعت ليه :smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب متنساش تاخد الباب فى ايدك
> يوووووووووه ما انت قاعد منورنا يا راجل ههههههههه*​



النور نور الجهاز:ranting::smil8:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه كلكم عليا ولا اييييييييييه *​



ياريت بتعرف شو بحبها وشو عم بتعذب بحبها:new8:


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مين مزيعات احنا ستات بيوت
> البيت بيتك والغيط غيطك ​


*اى حاجةمش هتفرق المهم
فين اسئلتكم وترحيبكم بيا
هع هع هع هع
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منوررر
> ههههه ايه ده هو مش زعلت وروحت
> رجعت ليه :smile01



تصدقي انا غلطان اني بكلمك اصلا
طلعتي زيها :t26:
انا ماشي :big37:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> النور نور الجهاز:ranting::smil8:​



الحقي ده بيتعصب عليكي
اوعي تسكتي يا رورو
وانا قاعده بتفرج عليكم اهو وبشجع:mus13:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> تصدقي انا غلطان اني بكلمك اصلا
> طلعتي زيها :t26:
> انا ماشي :big37:



هههههه
احسن برضو 
باي باااي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*بتعملو ايه يا بنانيت ؟؟؟ كان فيه ولدين هنا عملتو ايه فيهم ؟؟ اكلتوهم ؟؟ *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اى حاجةمش هتفرق المهم
> فين اسئلتكم وترحيبكم بيا
> هع هع هع هع
> هههههههههههههه*



ههههه ترحيب ايه يا سموره
قفلنا خلاص
خد صاحبك ف ايدك:act23:


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتعملو ايه يا بنانيت ؟؟؟ كان فيه ولدين هنا عملتو ايه فيهم ؟؟ اكلتوهم ؟؟ *


*انا الحمدلله لسة عايش*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتعملو ايه يا بنانيت ؟؟؟ كان فيه ولدين هنا عملتو ايه فيهم ؟؟ اكلتوهم ؟؟ *



ولدين ايه يا شقاوه
انا مش شوفت غير رورو:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا الحمدلله لسة عايش*



*ربنا يديك الصحة :smile01*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولدين ايه يا شقاوه
> انا مش شوفت غير رورو:smile01


*
كمان ؟؟ خلى بالك الانكار مش هيفيدك :giveup:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ربنا يديك الصحة :smile01*
> 
> 
> *
> كمان ؟؟ خلى بالك الانكار مش هيفيدك :giveup:*



هههههه
اهو رورو وانتي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولدين ايه يا شقاوه
> انا مش شوفت غير رورو:smile01



مش شوفت ايه بس
اسمها مشوفتش ياماما انتي
وبعدين ابقي البسي نظاره
:act19::act19:


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه ترحيب ايه يا سموره
> قفلنا خلاص
> خد صاحبك ف ايدك:act23:


*هههههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك يااللى فى بالى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> تصدقي انا غلطان اني بكلمك اصلا
> طلعتي زيها :t26:
> انا ماشي :big37:


*زيها ازاى يعنى مش فاهمة انااااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الحقي ده بيتعصب عليكي
> اوعي تسكتي يا رورو
> وانا قاعده بتفرج عليكم اهو وبشجع:mus13:


*مين ده اللى بيتعصب عليا يا لولو 
هتيلى الفرفر من التلاجة 
علشان افرفرهم ونخلص منهم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتعملو ايه يا بنانيت ؟؟؟ كان فيه ولدين هنا عملتو ايه فيهم ؟؟ اكلتوهم ؟؟ *


*صدقينى بريئة يا شقاوة انا جالى تليفون روحت وجيت لقتهم بيتكلموا عليا الوحشيين *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> اهو رورو وانتي



*لا مادام شوفتينى يبقى نظرك سليم :smile01*



MR.PeTeR قال:


> مش شوفت ايه بس
> اسمها مشوفتش ياماما انتي
> وبعدين ابقي البسي نظاره
> :act19::act19:



*تؤ تؤ تؤ تؤ ... انت هنا على ارضنا ..هى تقول مش شوفت تقول ياريان يا فجل و كل الشباب يقولو آمين و بس 

شوفتنى و انا طيبة *


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> مش شوفت ايه بس
> اسمها مشوفتش ياماما انتي
> وبعدين ابقي البسي نظاره
> :act19::act19:


*ههههههههههههههههه
عععععععععععععععععععع
غغغغغغغغغغغغغغغ
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
على رايك يا زعيم*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> مش شوفت ايه بس
> اسمها مشوفتش ياماما انتي
> وبعدين ابقي البسي نظاره
> :act19::act19:



اتكلم مصري معاكم وكمان تعلق  كده هقلب مغربي ومحدش يفهمني:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مين ده اللى بيتعصب عليا يا لولو
> هتيلى الفرفر من التلاجة
> علشان افرفرهم ونخلص منهم *​




خاف يا عيـــد :smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> خاف يا عيـــد :smile01​


*ههههههههه طب يلا خد صحبك ومن غير مطرود برة مصطبتنا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا مادام شوفتينى يبقى نظرك سليم :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




لالالالالالالالا
الاسلوب دا مش معايا انا :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

يلا هسيبكم شوية وهرجعلكم تانى اشوف وشكم بخير 
عاوزة ارجع ملقيش غير البنات بس فاهميين 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مين ده اللى بيتعصب عليا يا لولو
> هتيلى الفرفر من التلاجة
> علشان افرفرهم ونخلص منهم *​



ههههه بيني وبينك يعني ايه الفرفر عشان اجيبو
بس غريبه انو في التلاجه


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا مادام شوفتينى يبقى نظرك سليم :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ان الله وان الية رجعوان
وحبسى ونحمة الكويل فيكى
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صدقينى بريئة يا شقاوة انا جالى تليفون روحت وجيت لقتهم بيتكلموا عليا الوحشيين *​



*اهى انتى هتقوليلى يا بريئة .. صادقة يا قلبى طبعا من غير كلام :smile01*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> اتكلم مصري معاكم وكمان تعلق  كده هقلب مغربي ومحدش يفهمني:smile01



*لا و النبى .. اتكلمى اى حاجة الا مغربى انا موافقة لو انجلش حتى لكن مغربى لااااااااا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه بيني وبينك يعني ايه الفرفر عشان اجيبو
> بس غريبه انو في التلاجه


*مش عارفة الفرفر البندقيه المسدس 
اى خدمة اهو 
انا بحب اشيله فى التلاجه *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يلا هسيبكم شوية وهرجعلكم تانى اشوف وشكم بخير
> عاوزة ارجع ملقيش غير البنات بس فاهميين
> ​



يلا يا مع الف سلالالامه
خلصنا من واحده ^_^
احنا قاعدين علي قلبكم:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> الاسلوب دا مش معايا انا :smile01



*لا الاسلوب دة مع اى واحد يفكر بس يقول لبنوتة هنا تلت التلاتة كام ... مشكلتك انك لسة مستجد اسأل حد قديم فى اللعبة و هما يقولولك مين شقاوة :t23:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> يلا هسيبكم شوية وهرجعلكم تانى اشوف وشكم بخير
> عاوزة ارجع ملقيش غير البنات بس فاهميين
> ​



*انتى احتمال متلاقيش البنات شخصيًا :smile01 جوود نايت يا بيبى عشان لو جيتى بعد ما انا مشيت :t4:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه بيني وبينك يعني ايه الفرفر عشان اجيبو
> بس غريبه انو في التلاجه



*ياسلام يعنى انتى كنتى شايفة التلاجة قدامك عشان تعترضى على الفرفر ماتقومى تجيبيه من سكات و خلاص .. دة ايه البنات دى :smile01
*


Samir poet قال:


> *ان الله وان الية رجعوان
> وحبسى ونحمة الكويل فيكى
> هههههههههههههه*



*هدى اعصابك يا سمير و عقل صاحبك انا ساكتة اهو منطقتش :giveup:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ان الله وان الية رجعوان
> وحبسى ونحمة الكويل فيكى
> هههههههههههههه*





لالالا اجمد كده
مش عاوزك تخاف
طول ما انا معاك
خليك انت في ظهري علي طول 
^__^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا الاسلوب دة مع اى واحد يفكر بس يقول لبنوتة هنا تلت التلاتة كام ... مشكلتك انك لسة مستجد اسأل حد قديم فى اللعبة و هما يقولولك مين شقاوة :t23:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ايه الرغي الكتير ده
انا قولت الاسلوب ده مش معايا:boxing:
وبعدين احنا مش بنخاف 







وتلت التلاته كام بقي :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه طب يلا خد صحبك ومن غير مطرود برة مصطبتنا *​



اموت في الناس اللي بتجيب من الاخر:smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شقاوة ولولو و رورو والبنات بس منورين ^_^ 

والباقي لاء :smil15:


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> يلا يا مع الف سلالالامه
> خلصنا من واحده ^_^
> احنا قاعدين علي قلبكم:smile01


*هههههههههههههه
وانا معاك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> يلا يا مع الف سلالالامه
> خلصنا من واحده ^_^
> احنا قاعدين علي قلبكم:smile01



*الله الله الله ... طب ليه كدة ... شكلك فاضى و متفرغ يلا يا بابا اللى ادك نامو من بدرى اصلا .. قوم اغسل رجليك و سنانك عشان تلحق الحلم من اوله *



MR.PeTeR قال:


> لالالا اجمد كده
> مش عاوزك تخاف
> طول ما انا معاك
> خليك انت في ظهري علي طول
> ^__^



*الراجل مبيتكلمش من فراغ .. خليك عامل شجيع السيما لحد ما هتجرى قبله اصلا :bud:*



MR.PeTeR قال:


> ايه الرغي الكتير ده
> انا قولت الاسلوب ده مش معايا:boxing:
> وبعدين احنا مش بنخاف
> وتلت التلاته كام بقي :smile01



*انت تقول اللى تقوله و انا بنفذ اللى انا عايزة انفذه :giveup:

تلت التلاتة كام ؟؟ ايه مخدتهاش فى المدرسة ؟؟ :smile01 *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا الاسلوب دة مع اى واحد يفكر بس يقول لبنوتة هنا تلت التلاتة كام ... مشكلتك انك لسة مستجد اسأل حد قديم فى اللعبة و هما يقولولك مين شقاوة :t23:*
> 
> براااااااااااافو
> 
> ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه طب يلا خد صحبك ومن غير مطرود برة مصطبتنا *​



مصطبتكم ايه كنتي كاتبه عليها اسم حضرتك يعني
وبعدين انا قاعد في ملك الحكومه بقي


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*عليا الطلاق مش طالع برا
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> شقاوة ولولو و رورو والبنات بس منورين ^_^
> 
> والباقي لاء :smil15:



انتي النوووور كلوووو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> شقاوة ولولو و رورو والبنات بس منورين ^_^
> 
> والباقي لاء :smil15:




وانتي كمان مش منوره خالص :smil15::smil15:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الله الله الله ... طب ليه كدة ... شكلك فاضى و متفرغ يلا يا بابا اللى ادك نامو من بدرى اصلا .. قوم اغسل رجليك و سنانك عشان تلحق الحلم من اوله *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




خليها علي الله
ايوه مخدتهاش في الكيلاس:smile01:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *عليا الطلاق مش طالع برا
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> *



منور الدنيا كلها يا صحــبي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وهي التلاجه دي عشان الفرفر بس عشان الاقيه هو بس جواها
> الله
> ايه الافكار دي يا بت انتي
> 
> اهو وقعنا ف بعض ومحدش سمى علينا




*لا عاش ولا كان اللى يوقعنا يا لولو ... خليكى انتى و الفرفر هيجيلك لوحده هو صغير يعنى ؟؟ اشمعنا انتى اللى تروحيله مثلا :smile01*



+febronia+ قال:


> شقاوة ولولو و رورو والبنات بس منورين ^_^
> 
> والباقي لاء :smil15:



*فيبى الجميلة دة نورك يا قمراية المنتدى .. غيابك طول عننا ياجميلة ... عايزين نشوفك و نشوف تصميماتك بقالى فترة مشوفتش حاجة ليه ؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *عليا الطلاق مش طالع برا
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> *



منورنا :act23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا عاش ولا كان اللى يوقعنا يا لولو ... خليكى انتى و الفرفر هيجيلك لوحده هو صغير يعنى ؟؟ اشمعنا انتى اللى تروحيله مثلا :smile01*
> 
> هههههه والله عسل وشقيه ولذيذه:new8:


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> منور الدنيا كلها يا صحــبي


*اة اة يا اسحابى دول مابيصدقو
ينتقمومننا*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> منورنا :act23:


*سترك يارب كلة اللى انت يا برنس*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> خليها علي الله
> ايوه مخدتهاش في الكيلاس:smile01:smile01



*ايوووووووووة اهم الشباب كدة اول ما يتزنقو تنزل عليهم التقوى و الايمان و تقشعر ابدانهم ويبتهلو إلى الله 

و نعم بالله ياسيدى 

ربنا يديك الصحة عشان تبقى تعرف تجرى بذمة :smile01

ماهى دى مشكلة التعليم المجانى .. امال انا بطالب بالغائه من شوية :smile01*


*منور يا ابو سمرة .. بس مش اما ربنا يكرمك و تتجوز تبقى تحلف بالطلاق !! و بعدين متقلقش اتجوز انت و من غير ما تطلق انا بعون الله اخليها تخلعك :smile01*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بيتر يا بيتر منوره المصطبه اوعى تكون مش زعلت هههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايوووووووووة اهم الشباب كدة اول ما يتزنقو تنزل عليهم التقوى و الايمان و تقشعر ابدانهم ويبتهلو إلى الله
> 
> و نعم بالله ياسيدى
> 
> ...




اتزنق ايه يا بنتي 
انا الحمدلله مش بتزنق
بس باخدك علي قد عقلك
روحي هاتيلي حد كبير اكلمه


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا عاش ولا كان اللى يوقعنا يا لولو ... خليكى انتى و الفرفر هيجيلك لوحده هو صغير يعنى ؟؟ اشمعنا انتى اللى تروحيله مثلا :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> *فيبى الجميلة دة نورك يا قمراية المنتدى .. غيابك طول عننا ياجميلة ... عايزين نشوفك و نشوف تصميماتك بقالى فترة مشوفتش حاجة ليه ؟*


*انا كمان بعرف اصمم
ممكن تشوفينى
ههههههههههههههههه
ولا مش ممكن*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بيتر يا بيتر منوره المصطبه اوعى تكون مش زعلت هههه



ربنا يخليكي 
بوجودك طبعا
بس انا مش بزعل الحمدلله :smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا كمان بعرف اصمم
> ممكن تشوفينى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ولا مش ممكن*



اساحبي وري تصميماتك لناس بتشوف
^_^ مش لناس عاوزين نظارات


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ربنا يخليكي
> بوجودك طبعا
> بس انا مش بزعل الحمدلله :smile01



ماشي يا عم الحج:smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فيبى الجميلة دة نورك يا قمراية المنتدى .. غيابك طول عننا ياجميلة ... عايزين نشوفك و نشوف تصميماتك بقالى فترة مشوفتش حاجة ليه ؟*



تصدقي كثفتيني بكلامك العثل داا :love34: انتي الي جميلة بامانة .. 
واناا موجوده علي طول بتابع المنتدي ...
وبرفع تصميمات هناا بس مش كتير عشان مش تزهقو مني :08:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> تصدقي كثفتيني بكلامك العثل داا :love34: انتي الي جميلة بامانة ..
> واناا موجوده علي طول بتابع المنتدي ...
> وبرفع تصميمات هناا بس مش كتير عشان مش تزهقو مني :08:




احنا زهقنا فعلا:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منور يا ابو سمرة .. بس مش اما ربنا يكرمك و تتجوز تبقى تحلف بالطلاق !! و بعدين متقلقش اتجوز انت و من غير ما تطلق انا بعون الله اخليها تخلعك :smile01*


*هههههههههههههه
لازمتنقى وتقرى وتعترفى
امرنا لله
اهى جايةفى السكة يا ست الكل
لاتقلقى وبعدين انا ابقى قلبينى فى المشمش
لوعرفتى تخلعينى منها
اصلا انا زى ماانت قولتى 
فى موضوعك 
عليا 
انى فاكر نفسى شاعر ولهان 
هههههههههه وبى كدا اتحداكى 
انك تقدرى تخلعينى منها :new8:
هههههههههههههههههههه
دا على اساس انى ضرس اسنان
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه والله عسل وشقيه ولذيذه:new8:




*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا قمر :t4: و ميرسيه على التقييم يا بطة *



MR.PeTeR قال:


> اتزنق ايه يا بنتي
> انا الحمدلله مش بتزنق
> بس باخدك علي قد عقلك
> روحي هاتيلي حد كبير اكلمه



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بتاخد مين على اد عقله ؟؟ مش اما تنشف عرقك تبقى تتكلم يا راجل :smile01 

اللى انت فيه دة له اسم من اتنين .. يا اما زنقة يا اما .... فمشيها زنقة احسنلك صدقنى :smile01 .. 

و اما تبقى تخلص بيا ابقى دور على الاكبر ( دة لو عرفت تلاقى اكبر اصلا  )

عذرك انك لسة مستجد .. روح نام الله يرضى عنك كفاية عليك لحد كدة انهاردة *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يا قمر :t4: و ميرسيه على التقييم يا بطة *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انا لو نشفت عرقي 
صف سنانك التحتاني مش هتلاقيه
فا متهيئلي كده احسنلك انتي :smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> احنا زهقنا فعلا:smile01



يالهووووي ع الرخامة :ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اساحبي وري تصميماتك لناس بتشوف
> ^_^ مش لناس عاوزين نظارات


*اوك اساحبى رايك اساحبى اهمراى طبعن
هههههههههههههههه
شوف كدا
*



​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

اهدو يا جماعه مش كده:act23:
انتو مبتتخانقوش ليه:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> يالهووووي ع الرخامة :ranting:



من بعض ما عندكم:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> تصدقي كثفتيني بكلامك العثل داا :love34: انتي الي جميلة بامانة ..
> واناا موجوده علي طول بتابع المنتدي ...
> وبرفع تصميمات هناا بس مش كتير عشان مش تزهقو مني :08:



*تؤ يا قمر احنا منقدرش نزهق منك ابدا .. انتى بنوتتنا و اختنا الصغنونة الجميلة هنا :t23: عايزين متابعة بكلام و مشاركات مش متابعة صامتة .. عشان نحس انك معانا *



MR.PeTeR قال:


> احنا زهقنا فعلا:smile01



*قول يا مسا .. شكل ذاكرتك ضعيفة :act23:*



Samir poet قال:


> *انا كمان بعرف اصمم
> ممكن تشوفينى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ولا مش ممكن*



*ما انا بشوف و بقيم و بعلقك يا سيدى .. هو فيه تصميم ليك انا مشوفتهوش محصلش !! يا ظالم 
*


MR.PeTeR قال:


> اساحبي وري تصميماتك لناس بتشوف
> ^_^ مش لناس عاوزين نظارات


*
هههههههههه لا مين عاوز نظارات و مش مش عاوز دى شغلتى مش لعبتك خالص .. متبيعش المية فى حارة الساقيين :smile01
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اوك اساحبى رايك اساحبى اهمراى طبعن
> هههههههههههههههه
> شوف كدا
> *
> ...




يا جااااامد 
فنان من يومك 
احلي تقيم 
هي دي الشبااب


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اهدو يا جماعه مش كده:act23:
> انتو مبتتخانقوش ليه:smile01



هههههههههههههه بتاجاز خمس شعل قاعد معناا :smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ يا قمر احنا منقدرش نزهق منك ابدا .. انتى بنوتتنا و اختنا الصغنونة الجميلة هنا :t23: عايزين متابعة بكلام و مشاركات مش متابعة صامتة .. عشان نحس انك معانا *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مش مش 
يا تعليم مجاني
طب هو
فيه تفاح ؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما انا بشوف و بقيم و بعلقك يا سيدى .. هو فيه تصميم ليك انا مشوفتهوش محصلش !! يا ظالم
> هههههههههههه**ههههههههههه
> *


*بقى انا برضو اللى ظالم
**يا شيخة دا لولا انى ببعتلك علشان تعلقى وتقيمى 
**ليولة متعلقيشى ولاتقييييييييمى وحبسى ونحمة الكويل 
فيكى يا شيخة 
**يا ظالمة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انا لو نشفت عرقي
> صف سنانك التحتاني مش هتلاقيه
> فا متهيئلي كده احسنلك انتي :smile01



*هههههه و دى هتعملها ازاى بالكتابة ؟؟ و ماله يا بابا هو الكلام بفلوس يعنى !! قول قول متخليش فى نفسك حاجة احسن يجرالك حاجة .. صحتك عندى بالدنيا :smile01*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> اهدو يا جماعه مش كده:act23:
> انتو مبتتخانقوش ليه:smile01



*مش فيا نفس اخانق حد و بسمع اغانى هادية بقا و فى موود حلو فمش قادرة اتخانق 
و بعدين انتى عارفانى يا لولو مبيطلعليش صوت ولا بعرف انطق .. هو انا عمرى اتخانقت اصلا !!*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه بتاجاز خمس شعل قاعد معناا :smile01



ههههه
اهو ربنا يقدرنا ع فعل الخير
ايدك معانا:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههه و دى هتعملها ازاى بالكتابة ؟؟ و ماله يا بابا هو الكلام بفلوس يعنى !! قول قول متخليش فى نفسك حاجة احسن يجرالك حاجة .. صحتك عندى بالدنيا :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ايوه كده خليكي زي الشاطره 
واسمعي اغاني وانتي ساكته
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*وطوبة على طوبة خلى العركة منصوبة اهاااااااااااا 
هههههههههه 
العبوا مع بعض يا اولالالالالالالاد مش كدااااااااا 
مشفتش دم يعنى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> مش مش
> يا تعليم مجاني
> طب هو
> فيه تفاح ؟؟


*
هههههههههه هو دة مخرجك يعنى الغلطة المطبعية و هتزيط عليه ... و ماله زيطلك شوية اصل مش معقول هيبقى كله ضرب ضرب لازم يبقى فيه قسمة برضه :smile01
اة فيه كل اللى تتمناه انت تؤمر و ابقى دور على اللى ينفذ :smile01*



Samir poet قال:


> *بقى انا برضو اللى ظالم
> **يا شيخة دا لولا انى ببعتلك علشان تعلقى وتقيمى
> **ليولة متعلقيشى ولاتقييييييييمى وحبسى ونحمة الكويل
> فيكى يا شيخة
> ...



*و غلاوتك عندى انا بدخل المنتدى ابص على الوول و الرسايل و التقييمات و ارد على حاجات معينة و فيه اقسام مش بدخلها اساسا لو محدش قالى تعالى شوفى 

المهم النتيجة يا سمورة انى بشوف و بقيم متبقاش زى القطط تاكل و تنكر :smile01*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تؤ يا قمر احنا منقدرش نزهق منك ابدا .. انتى بنوتتنا و اختنا الصغنونة الجميلة هنا :t23: عايزين متابعة بكلام و مشاركات مش متابعة صامتة .. عشان نحس انك معانا *



الله يخليكي بجد ياقمره من ذوئك ..:t4:
وانشاء الله احاول اكون معاكم بمشاركاتي وتصميماتي :t23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> *ايوه كده خليكي زي الشاطره
> واسمعي اغاني وانتي ساكته
> *​



*انا شاطرة قبل ما انت تعرف للشطارة طريق يا شاطر :smile01
ادينى ساكتة الطيب احسن برضه :t23:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وطوبة على طوبة خلى العركة منصوبة اهاااااااااااا
> هههههههههه
> العبوا مع بعض يا اولالالالالالالاد مش كدااااااااا
> مشفتش دم يعنى *​


*
بموت فى طيبة قلبك 
يلا استأذن انا جوود نايت يا كتاكيت *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش فيا نفس اخانق حد و بسمع اغانى هادية بقا و فى موود حلو فمش قادرة اتخانق
> و بعدين انتى عارفانى يا لولو مبيطلعليش صوت ولا بعرف انطق .. هو انا عمرى اتخانقت اصلا !!*



يا هادي انت يا عاقل يا عسلللل
خليكي انتي ف مودك وانا اقوم بالمهمه بدالك
بالروح بالدم افديكي يا شقاوتي:new8:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> هههههههههه هو دة مخرجك يعنى الغلطة المطبعية و هتزيط عليه ... و ماله زيطلك شوية اصل مش معقول هيبقى كله ضرب ضرب لازم يبقى فيه قسمة برضه :smile01
> اة فيه كل اللى تتمناه انت تؤمر و ابقى دور على اللى ينفذ :smile01*
> 
> ...




روحي شوفيلك لعبة الفراخ العبي فيها 
واسرحي من هنا


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و غلاوتك عندى انا بدخل المنتدى ابص على الوول و الرسايل و التقييمات و ارد على حاجات معينة و فيه اقسام مش بدخلها اساسا لو محدش قالى تعالى شوفى
> 
> المهم النتيجة يا سمورة انى بشوف و بقيم متبقاش زى القطط تاكل و تنكر :smile01*


*هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية
على رايو
عليا الطلاق انتى اجدع من ابويا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
امممممممممممممممم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
القطط مؤنث وانا مزكر 
ومعروف عن الستات بتاكلوتنكر
زى القطط
امممممممممممممممم
طيب بجدا بجدا الجد
رايكفى التصميم اللى لسة عاملو ومنزلو هنا
بجداااااااااا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> بموت فى طيبة قلبك
> يلا استأذن انا جوود نايت يا كتاكيت *


جود نايت يا قلبى هتوحشينا 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا شاطرة قبل ما انت تعرف للشطارة طريق يا شاطر :smile01
> ادينى ساكتة الطيب احسن برضه :t23:*
> 
> 
> ...




الكتاكيت هما الي بينامو في معادك بظبط
يلا تصبحي علي خير ^_^
وكوابيس سعيده
قصدي احلام سعيده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 نوفمبر 2012)

ساره روحت يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ساره روحت يا رورو


*اها احسن نورهان صوتها احلى واقوى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

البرنامج ده علي قناة ايه ^_^


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ساره روحت يا رورو



هههههههههههه هو داا الي كنت بقولو كل مرة اتوقع حد ويمشي :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الله يخليكي بجد ياقمره من ذوئك ..:t4:
> وانشاء الله احاول اكون معاكم بمشاركاتي وتصميماتي :t23:



*باذن ربنا و انا مستنية مشاركاتك 
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا هادي انت يا عاقل يا عسلللل
> خليكي انتي ف مودك وانا اقوم بالمهمه بدالك
> بالروح بالدم افديكي يا شقاوتي:new8:



*يخليكى ليا ياقلبى يارب ... كتير عليا دة ..:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:*



MR.PeTeR قال:


> روحي شوفيلك لعبة الفراخ العبي فيها
> واسرحي من هنا



*فراخ و اسرح!!
و مش عاجبك انى بقولك تعليم مجانى و مزنوق امال دة بيسموه ايه ههههههههههههههههه ... خلاص صعبت عليا طلعت غلبان .. عفونا عنك :smile01
*


Samir poet قال:


> طيب بجدا بجدا الجد
> رايكفى التصميم اللى لسة عاملو ومنزلو هنا
> بجداااااااااا




*انت مش طالب رأيك أساحبك خليه ينفعك 

حلو يا سمير بجد بس اختار الوان فاتحة شوية عن كدة *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> جود نايت يا قلبى هتوحشينا ​



*انتى اكتر يا قمراية :t4:*



MR.PeTeR قال:


> الكتاكيت هما الي بينامو في معادك بظبط
> يلا تصبحي علي خير ^_^
> وكوابيس سعيده
> قصدي احلام سعيده



*كتكوتة كتكوتة .. المهم مبقاش زى ناس تانية اتفقسو :smile01 
و انت من اهله .. ربنا يديك على اد نيتك و يزيد :59:*


----------



## +febronia+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> البرنامج ده علي قناة ايه ^_^



مش لازم تعرف عفكرة :smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *باذن ربنا و انا مستنية مشاركاتك
> *
> 
> 
> ...





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE]




ايوه فراخ وتسرحي ايه الغلط في كده انتي عاوزه تتكلمي 
ومش لاقيه حاجه تعلقي عليها اصلا
الحمدلله متفقستش ولا حاجه
انتي الي هربتي بحجه النوم :smile01[/SIZE]


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انت مش طالب رأيك أساحبك خليه ينفعك
> 
> حلو يا سمير بجد بس اختار الوان فاتحة شوية عن كدة *





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE]


*اممممممممممم
والله شكلى هتفقس منك انا 
يارب تيجى العروسة 
مع انها جاى فى الطريق
قريب اممممممممم
حاضر هفتح الوان شوية 
بس ليا شرط يا كتكوتة يا شطورة 
حلوة بس صفنونة 
شاعر شاعر يا نااااااااااااااااااااس
هههههههههههههههههههههه*[/SIZE]


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> مش لازم تعرف عفكرة :smile01




احــم احــم
ليه الكسفه دي
دا انا كنت بقول عليكي طيبه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*لولوللللللي ساره فلسعت يارجاله**:smile01*


----------



## Samir poet (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لولوللللللي ساره فلسعت يارجاله**:smile01*


*اخيرا انتصرنا
اناواساحبى
بيتر
على سارة عقبال الباقى شد حيلك يا بوب
معايا ايديك يا برنس*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لولوللللللي ساره فلسعت يارجاله**:smile01*




بقيتي لوحدك :boxing:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اخيرا انتصرنا
> اناواساحبى
> بيتر
> على سارة عقبال الباقى شد حيلك يا بوب
> معايا ايديك يا برنس*



معاك يا ابو سمير ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اخيرا انتصرنا
> اناواساحبى
> بيتر
> على سارة عقبال الباقى شد حيلك يا بوب
> معايا ايديك يا برنس*





MR.PeTeR قال:


> بقيتي لوحدك :boxing:


*اموت واعرف انتوا ايه اللي جايبكم هنا اصلا
مش ليكم مصطبه تلمكم ولا ايه:smile01
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اموت واعرف انتوا ايه اللي جايبكم هنا اصلا
> مش ليكم مصطبه تلمكم ولا ايه:smile01
> *




يا بنتي انتي بقيتي لوحدك
خليكي كويسه وشاطره بقي 

احنا مش بنقعد علي مطصبه
احنا بنقعد علي قهوه :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اموت واعرف انتوا ايه اللي جايبكم هنا اصلا
> مش ليكم مصطبه تلمكم ولا ايه:smile01
> *


*بناء على قررات سى مرسى 
بى اقتحام الشباب
اى مصطبة تخص الستات
الله عليك يا مهيب
الركن ياكيدهم
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> يا بنتي انتي بقيتي لوحدك
> خليكي كويسه وشاطره بقي
> 
> احنا مش بنقعد علي مطصبه
> احنا بنقعد علي قهوه :smile01


*لوحدي ازاي يعني
وفين رورو ولولو وشقاووه وبنت الكنيسه وفيرو
انتوا اكلتوا البنات ولا اااااااااااااااااااااايه:thnk0001:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بناء على قررات سى مرسى
> بى اقتحام الشباب
> اى مصطبة تخص الستات
> الله عليك يا مهيب
> ...


يادي مرسي


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> يا بنتي انتي بقيتي لوحدك
> خليكي كويسه وشاطره بقي
> 
> احنا مش بنقعد علي مطصبه
> احنا بنقعد علي قهوه :smile01


*انا ملحظ كدا برضو
لردجةواحدة ورا التانية بتتنسحب 
يا زعيم مصحح معايا ولااية
اممممممممممممممم
طبعا بنعقد على قهوة 
ونضرب حجرين شيشة
هههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لوحدي ازاي يعني
> وفين رورو ولولو وشقاووه وبنت الكنيسه وفيرو
> انتوا اكلتوا البنات ولا اااااااااااااااااااااايه:thnk0001:
> *



يا بنتي انتي مش عارفه الساعه كام
يعني الكتاكيت كلهم ناموا
ويلا انتي كمان علشان تحصليهم


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لوحدي ازاي يعني
> وفين رورو ولولو وشقاووه وبنت الكنيسه وفيرو
> انتوا اكلتوا البنات ولا اااااااااااااااااااااايه:thnk0001:
> *


*طبعا وبكل فخر
البنات قال انهم لازم يمشو
بيتر وسمير
اهم هما بقى اللى مشيو
وبقتى لوحدك يا سكرة
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا ملحظ كدا برضو
> لردجةواحدة ورا التانية بتتنسحب
> يا زعيم مصحح معايا ولااية
> اممممممممممممممم
> ...




لا يا عم
انا مبطلها علشان صدري تاعبني 
ممكن سجاره اه 
:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يادي مرسي


زى العسل  سى مرسى


MR.PeTeR قال:


> يا بنتي انتي مش عارفه الساعه كام
> يعني الكتاكيت كلهم ناموا
> ويلا انتي كمان علشان تحصليهم


*طبعا لازم تحصلهم يا كبيررررررررررررررر*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههههه هو داا الي كنت بقولو كل مرة اتوقع حد ويمشي :new6:



طب توقعاتك للباقي بقى ايه هههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> البرنامج ده علي قناة ايه ^_^



القناه دي مش عندك اصلا:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب توقعاتك للباقي بقى ايه هههه


*قعدينوعلى قلبهم 
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لولوللللللي ساره فلسعت يارجاله**:smile01*



هههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لوحدي ازاي يعني
> وفين رورو ولولو وشقاووه وبنت الكنيسه وفيرو
> انتوا اكلتوا البنات ولا اااااااااااااااااااااايه:thnk0001:
> *



انا موجوده اهو
قومت اجيب اكل


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
حتى واثطة مشيت مبقاش غيرك
يا لولو
يا درش انت
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +febronia+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب توقعاتك للباقي بقى ايه هههه



ههههههههههه والله يا اوختي مش عارفة 
بس اتوقع المرة الجاية هتوقع نورهان :t23:



lo siento_mucho قال:


> القناه دي مش عندك اصلا:smile01


ههههههههههههه ايون بالظبط كداا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> حتى واثطة مشيت مبقاش غيرك
> يا لولو
> يا درش انت
> ...



البركه فيا طبعا وقادره امشيكم كلكم
بس مش درش بتتقال للولاد يا سموره


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه والله يا اوختي مش عارفة
> بس اتوقع المرة الجاية هتوقع نورهان :t23:
> 
> اممممم تقريبا كده
> ههههههههههههه ايون بالظبط كداا


هههههههه
 توقييعك حلووو والوانو تحفه


----------



## +febronia+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> توقييعك حلووو والوانو تحفه



الله يخليكي اتفضلي مش يغلي عليكي  
لسة معمول طازة من الفوتوشوب عدل ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الله يخليكي اتفضلي مش يغلي عليكي
> لسة معمول طازة من الفوتوشوب عدل ..



مييرسي ليكي
تسلممم ايديكي 
شغل جمييل


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مييرسي ليكي
> تسلممم ايديكي
> شغل جمييل


*تصميمتها بيوضح امها احسن منى*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الله يخليكي اتفضلي مش يغلي عليكي
> لسة معمول طازة من الفوتوشوب عدل ..



طيب ممكن اتفضل انا 
انا محتاج توقيع ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> البركه فيا طبعا وقادره امشيكم كلكم
> بس مش درش بتتقال للولاد يا سموره



اركني علي اي جنب
وبلاش انتي..


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> البركه فيا طبعا وقادره امشيكم كلكم
> بس مش درش بتتقال للولاد يا سموره


*خلاص وحياتك خليها درشية
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تصميمتها بيوضح امها احسن منى*



كل واحد وليه ذوق مختلف ف تصميمااتو
وفيبرونيا بنوته هاديه مرحه تصميمتها بالوانها تخليك بتبسم ابتسامه بريئه وسط حزن عميق

انت تصميماتك شكل تاني يميزها حزن حتى بيبان في الالوان
بس الكلام معزي جدااا
كلو جميل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اركني علي اي جنب
> وبلاش انتي..



مين اللي تركن جنب يا عم انت
يلا اجرررررررررررري من هنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كل واحد وليه ذوق مختلف ف تصميمااتو
> وفيبرونيا بنوته هاديه مرحه تصميمتها بالوانها تخليك بتبسم ابتسامه بريئه وسط حزن عميق
> 
> انت تصميماتك شكل تاني يميزها حزن حتى بيبان في الالوان
> ...




ايه الكلام الجامد ده
مذيعه بتتكلم ياجدعان
لالالا ليكي عندي تقيم


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كل واحد وليه ذوق مختلف ف تصميمااتو
> وفيبرونيا بنوته هاديه مرحه تصميمتها بالوانها تخليك بتبسم ابتسامه بريئه وسط حزن عميق
> 
> انت تصميماتك شكل تاني يميزها حزن حتى بيبان في الالوان
> ...


*تمام جداا
على فكرة انا معرفش غير
حكاية القصة والصق
والكتابة على الصورة
فى البرنامج الفوتوشوب
غير كدامعرفش اعمل حاجة تانية
امممممممممم
وعلشان كدالماطلبت منها
تعملنى الفوتوشوب
ومصلنيشى رديها 
دا احتمال واكيد دليل انها مش موافقة
والسبب
انى عدو المراءة *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تمام جداا
> على فكرة انا معرفش غير
> حكاية القصة والصق
> والكتابة على الصورة
> ...




لا ياسمير ده علشان هي حقوده ومش بتحب حد يبقي احسن منها 
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> لا ياسمير ده علشان هي حقوده ومش بتحب حد يبقي احسن منها
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


*جايز والله
واعلم بس هى مش خقودة
دى اختك وتبقى  اختى كمان*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *جايز والله
> واعلم بس هى مش خقودة
> دى اختك وتبقى  اختى كمان*



انا كنت بهزر ع فكره


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> انا كنت بهزر ع فكره


*انا عارف صدقنى لدرجة مبقاش غيرنا فى المصطبة دى
هههههههههههههههه :new8:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

هههه يارب يوقعو ف بعض


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه يارب يوقعو ف بعض



ولا نقع ولا حاجه
زي ما هو قال
احنا اخوات في المسيح
انا داخل انام
تصبحوا علي خير 
سلام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ولا نقع ولا حاجه
> زي ما هو قال
> احنا اخوات في المسيح
> انا داخل انام
> ...



المره الحايه تقعو
وانت من اهل الخيير


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ولا نقع ولا حاجه
> زي ما هو قال
> احنا اخوات في المسيح
> انا داخل انام
> ...


*اوك ربنا معاك اخويا*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> المره الحايه تقعو
> وانت من اهل الخيير


*مبقاش غيرنا يا درشية انا وانتى هنا
هههههههههههههههههههه
انا وانتى والمسيح ملكان وسطينا
ماهو ازا اتجمع
اثنين او ثلاثة فهناك اكون فى وسطهم
هكزا يقول رب المجد يسوع المسيح*


----------



## Samir poet (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مساء الجمال ع الجميلات العسولات الشطورات اللي مش عارفه هما فين

ومفيش مساء للجنس الخشن


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

احلي مساء علي احلي لولو في الدنيا

مش عارفه فين رورو وتوته والباقي !!
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> احلي مساء علي احلي لولو في الدنيا
> 
> مش عارفه فين رورو وتوته والباقي !!
> ​



تسلمي حبيبتي:new8:

يارب يكونو بخير وييجو ينورونا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تسلمي حبيبتي:new8:
> 
> يارب يكونو بخير وييجو ينورونا




امين ياقلبي
يكونوا بخير وينورونا :t23:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> احلي مساء علي احلي لولو في الدنيا
> 
> مش عارفه فين رورو وتوته والباقي !!
> ​


*انا جيت اهووو يا بنات علشان ازهقكم هههههههه 
منورين يا بنات *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بنورك حببتي
شايفه المصبطه كانت ازاي امبارح :crying:
من غيرك انتي وتوته
منوره حبيبت قلبي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بنورك حببتي
> شايفه المصبطه كانت ازاي امبارح :crying:
> من غيرك انتي وتوته
> ...


*ههههههههههه بس بقا هتخلينى اعيط 
المصطبة منورة بيكم يا احلى بنات *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه بس بقا هتخلينى اعيط
> المصطبة منورة بيكم يا احلى بنات *​




هههههههههههههه
خلاث خلاث 
نشوف لولو هتدخل انهارده ولالا نستناه :bud:
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

دستووور


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> دستووور


*ادخل برجلك اليمين *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ادخل برجلك اليمين *​



فيه حد خالع راسه ولا حاجه :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> فيه حد خالع راسه ولا حاجه :smile01


*لا مفيش حد اصلا صحراااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اه ما هو واضح
تصدقي احسن برضو ^_^
ارتحت من رغيهم
طب انا افضل قاعد
ولا امشي انا كمان ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اه ما هو واضح
> تصدقي احسن برضو ^_^
> ارتحت من رغيهم
> طب انا افضل قاعد
> ...


​ *البيت بيتك والغيط غيطك 
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

اخيرا 
اصلل انا كل لما ادخل هنا 
حد يطردني
والله شكلك اول ما تلاقي حد من البنات صحابك
هتطرديني ^_^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> اخيرا
> اصلل انا كل لما ادخل هنا
> حد يطردني
> والله شكلك اول ما تلاقي حد من البنات صحابك
> هتطرديني ^_^​


*ههههههه لا ما روما كانت هنا وانا مكنتش بتكلم 
مش عاوزة ارغى النهاردة خليك قاعد براحتك هههههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه
طب كويس ^_^
ليه مالك
اكيد لسانك واجعك من انبارح ^__^


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> طب كويس ^_^
> ليه مالك
> اكيد لسانك واجعك من انبارح ^__^


*هههههههه طب ايه رايك بقا انا مفتحتش امبارح *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

يبقي من رغي بتاع انهارده الصبح ^__^


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> يبقي من رغي بتاع انهارده الصبح ^__^


*مين قال ده انا مبحبش الرغى خالص مالص *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكداااااااااااااااااااااااااابه
في بنت مبتحبش الرغي
قولي كلام غير ده ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكداااااااااااااااااااااااااابه
> في بنت مبتحبش الرغي
> قولي كلام غير ده ^_^


*اه امال دى حتى المصطبة تشهد عليا ههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بفكر اعمل موضوع 
واسميه ع القهوه ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بفكر اعمل موضوع
> واسميه ع القهوه ^_^


*هههههههههه اعمل  يا اخويا وماله *
*بس معندناش شوباااب فى المنتدى بتقعد على قهاوى هههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
طب اسميه
في الكافي شوب مثلا



ههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

MR.PeTeR قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> طب اسميه
> في الكافي شوب مثلا
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه زى بعضه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير يا بنات مش سامعة لكم حس ليه *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

سالنور والورد 
اخبارك حببتي
وفين الباقي ؟!

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سالنور والورد
> اخبارك حببتي
> وفين الباقي ؟!
> 
> ​


*انا بخير حبيبتى 
لازم اقعد انده لحد ما صوتى يروح هههههههه
دلوقتى يجوا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا بخير حبيبتى
> لازم اقعد انده لحد ما صوتى يروح هههههههه
> دلوقتى يجوا *​




هههههههههههه
معلش حببتي كنت برش شويه مايه قدام البروفيل
ولسه شايفه المصطبه فتحت فجيت اجررري ههههههه
اوووك 
نفتح موضوع ولانستني الباقي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> معلش حببتي كنت برش شويه مايه قدام البروفيل
> ولسه شايفه المصطبه فتحت فجيت اجررري ههههههه
> اوووك
> ...


*
هههههههههه ماشى
نستنى شوية اكيد هيجوا دلوقتى *​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انااا جيت اهو .. منورين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> هههههههههه ماشى
> نستنى شوية اكيد هيجوا دلوقتى *​




اوووووووكيز 
ننتظر شويه :bud:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> انااا جيت اهو .. منورين


*منورة يا قمر *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انا جييت​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> انااا جيت اهو .. منورين




بنوووورك حببتي
اها نورت المصطبه فنانه التصميمات 
فبرونتي حببتي:t4:



​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> Hello!!​




في غريب مابينا يارجاله :act23:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> Hello!!​


*هالوهك معاك 
وبعدين بقاااااااااا
خبطت قبل ما تدخل *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هالوهك معاك
> وبعدين بقاااااااااا
> خبطت قبل ما تدخل *​




لقيت الباب مفتوح 
اعمل ايه يعني 
الله


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا جييت​


*منورك يا غالى*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *منورك يا غالى*



ربنا يخليك
يا ابو سمره ^_^


----------



## +febronia+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا قمر *​



بنورك انتي ياا سكرة 


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بنوووورك حببتي
> اها نورت المصطبه فنانه التصميمات
> فبرونتي حببتي:t4:
> 
> ...



بتكثفيني بامانة:love34: 
المسطبة منورة بيكي دا انتي النور كلو :t4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لقيت الباب مفتوح
> اعمل ايه يعني
> الله


*لا بقا احنا بنقفل الباب ورانا 
وبعدين انتوا لزقين ليه عاوزين نرغى برحتنا اووووف
مش ليكم مصطبة 
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بقا احنا بنقفل الباب ورانا
> وبعدين انتوا لزقين ليه عاوزين نرغى برحتنا اووووف
> مش ليكم مصطبة
> *​




وانا هكدب ليه يعني
احنا منورينكم اصلا:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> وانا هكدب ليه يعني
> احنا منورينكم اصلا:smile01


*مين قال كدا انتم اول ما بتدخلوا النور بيقطع *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مين قال كدا انتم اول ما بتدخلوا النور بيقطع *​




دا علشان بتكون واحده منكم
بتكون داخله ورانا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بتكثفيني بامانة:love34:
> المسطبة منورة بيكي دا انتي النور كلو :t4:



ههههه
ميرسي حببتي دا بس من زوقك :love45:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> دا علشان بتكون واحده منكم
> بتكون داخله ورانا


*هههههههه لا وانت الصادق ده علشان المصطبة تىىىىىى رقيقة 
اول ما بتشوفكم بتجيلها سكتة 
يلا بقا من غير مطرود اكسوا برة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه لا وانت الصادق ده علشان المصطبة تىىىىىى رقيقة
> اول ما بتشوفكم بتجيلها سكتة
> يلا بقا من غير مطرود اكسوا برة *​



احم احم:thnk0001:

انا عارف ان الكلام ده مش من قلبك:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بنورك انتي ياا سكرة
> 
> 
> بتكثفيني بامانة:love34:
> المسطبة منورة بيكي دا انتي النور كلو :t4:





خلاص بقي 
اخدتوا النور كله الي في البلد
الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> احم احم:thnk0001:
> 
> انا عارف ان الكلام ده مش من قلبك:smile01


*لا ده من معاميق معاميق قلبى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ده من معاميق معاميق قلبى *​



لالا
انتي بتكدبي علي نفسك


----------



## +febronia+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> خلاص بقي
> اخدتوا النور كله الي في البلد
> الله



حد اشتكي لك ...
علي راي المثل تبقي المسطبة مسطبتناا ويجو الغرب يقولولناا خدو النور كلو الله :t23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لالا
> انتي بتكدبي علي نفسك


*هههه يا سبحان الله اثبتلك ازاى يعنى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حد اشتكي لك ...
> علي راي المثل تبقي المسطبة مسطبتناا ويجو الغرب يقولولناا خدو النور كلو الله :t23:


*قوليلهم يا فبرونتى مش الجو برد هنا صح *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> حد اشتكي لك ...
> علي راي المثل تبقي المسطبة مسطبتناا ويجو الغرب يقولولناا خدو النور كلو الله :t23:



هههههههههههههه
يا امثالك الشعبيه :smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههه يا سبحان الله اثبتلك ازاى يعنى*​



مش محتاجه اثبات
انا عارف الي في قلبك ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش محتاجه اثبات
> انا عارف الي في قلبك ^_^
> ​


​ *اقولك اللى فى قلبى بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة *​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قوليلهم يا فبرونتى مش الجو برد هنا صح *​


اديني بقول اهو بس لا حياه لمن تنادي 
تفتكري الحل اية ؟؟ :t9:

صح مش برد بس دي بتشتي كمان :new6:


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يا امثالك الشعبيه :smile01



خليك في حالك :smil15:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انا خارج بكرامتي
خليكم كده بقي
لوحديكم محدش يعبركم
   ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اديني بقول اهو بس لا حياه لمن تنادي
> تفتكري الحل اية ؟؟ :t9:
> 
> صح مش برد بس دي بتشتي كمان :new6:


*اقولك انا نسيب المصطبة ونمشى لعلا وعسى يمشوا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساء الخير و الورد و الجمال و الدلع و الحب على عيون احلى بنات 


عاملين ايه يا قمرات الكون *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الخير و الورد و الجمال و الدلع و الحب على عيون احلى بنات
> 
> 
> عاملين ايه يا قمرات الكون *


*يا وهوووووووووى يا وهوووووى على الكلالالالالالالالام 
انا كدا هيغمن عليا ع طول ههههههههه
مساء الورد على عيونك يا قمر 
عاملة ايه *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا وهوووووووووى يا وهوووووى على الكلالالالالالالالام
> انا كدا هيغمن عليا ع طول ههههههههه
> مساء الورد على عيونك يا قمر
> عاملة ايه *​



*ههههههههههه تستاهلى الاحلى منه يا برنسيسة :t4:

نشكر ربنا تمام ... انتى ايه اخبارك ؟*


----------



## +febronia+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الخير و الورد و الجمال و الدلع و الحب على عيون احلى بنات
> 
> 
> عاملين ايه يا قمرات الكون *



ياااااربي وانااا اقول اية النور الي جة فجاة داا اتاريكي هناا 
منورة ياا قمرة ومسااااااء كل حاكة حلوة عليكي .. 
المهم انتي اسيك ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه تستاهلى الاحلى منه يا برنسيسة :t4:
> 
> نشكر ربنا تمام ... انتى ايه اخبارك ؟*


بس بقا علشان بتكسف 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




كله تمام ماشى الحال ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الخير و الورد و الجمال و الدلع و الحب على عيون احلى بنات
> 
> 
> عاملين ايه يا قمرات الكون *



ههههههههه
ايه ياعم دا كله 
مساء الورد عليكي حببتي
تمام
اخبارك انتي ايش ؟
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ياااااربي وانااا اقول اية النور الي جة فجاة داا اتاريكي هناا
> منورة ياا قمرة ومسااااااء كل حاكة حلوة عليكي ..
> المهم انتي اسيك ؟؟



*دة نورك يا قمر 
انا فُلة .. فى افضل حالاتى نشكر ربنا .. انتى عاملة ايه يا جميلة :t23:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> بس بقا علشان بتكسف
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه و ماله اما القمر يتكسف .. يبقى من اروع احداث العالم و تقف كل رجالة الكون احتراما و اعجابا :t23:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> ايه ياعم دا كله
> مساء الورد عليكي حببتي
> تمام
> ...


*
دة اللى يليق بيكم يا بنوتة .. المرأة ارقى كائن خٌلق 

نشكر ربنا انا تمام جدا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam;3338404[COLOR=Black قال:
			
		

> *هههههههههههههه و ماله اما القمر يتكسف .. يبقى من اروع احداث العالم و تقف كل رجالة الكون احتراما و اعجابا :t23:*



*لا لا كدا كتير النهاردة ايه الكلام الجامد ده 
شقاوتى النهاردة بتقول شعر ههههههههه 
*



​[/COLOR]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا لا كدا كتير النهاردة ايه الكلام الجامد ده
> شقاوتى النهاردة بتقول شعر ههههههههه
> *
> 
> ...



*شقاوتك رايقة اوى انهاردة و دماغها عالية فوق العادة 

ها بتحكو فى ايه بقا ؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> دة اللى يليق بيكم يا بنوتة .. المرأة ارقى كائن خٌلق
> 
> نشكر ربنا انا تمام جدا *



ربنا يخليكي حببتي 
اها علميهم هههههه
دايما يارب تمام 

اها المصبطه ناقص اتنين غاليين وتكمل الاحبه
توته ولولو 

يالا ياشقاوه انزلي كدا بموضوع من موضعاتك الذيذة:t4:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شقاوتك رايقة اوى انهاردة و دماغها عالية فوق العادة
> 
> ها بتحكو فى ايه بقا ؟*


*ياااااااااااارب دايما كدا رايقة ومظقططة 
احكى يا قلبى احنا كنا بنطرد الرجالة الللى فى المصطبة هههههههه*​


----------



## +febronia+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة نورك يا قمر
> انا فُلة .. فى افضل حالاتى نشكر ربنا .. انتى عاملة ايه يا جميلة :t23:*



دايماً يااااارب ..
انااا تماااام نشكره برضوو ..


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*فين لولو و بتول صحيح ؟؟ مختفيين ليه انهاردة ؟؟


ههههههههههههههههههه طردتم الرجالة و ارتحتو .. المهم لقو مكان يقعدو فيه ولا اتشردو فى الشوارع *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياااااااااااارب دايما كدا رايقة ومظقططة
> احكى يا قلبى احنا كنا بنطرد الرجالة الللى فى المصطبة هههههههه*​




لا عاش ولا كان 
الي يطردنا 
انا كنت بعمل شاي
علشان اجي انكد عليكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *فين لولو و بتول صحيح ؟؟ مختفيين ليه انهاردة ؟؟
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه طردتم الرجالة و ارتحتو .. المهم لقو مكان يقعدو فيه ولا اتشردو فى الشوارع *


*بتول مظهرتش يمكن تيجى دوقتى 
ولولو كانت هنا تقريبا من شوية 
احنا طردناهم بعد عذاب 
ومنعرفش بقا مصيرهم اييييييييه 
وبعدين افتكرى مليون جينيه احسن 
لحس يجوا على السيرة احنا ما صدقنا *




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لا عاش ولا كان
> الي يطردنا
> انا كنت بعمل شاي
> علشان اجي انكد عليكم


*يا سبحان الله لسة بقول لشقاوة افتكرى حاجة تانى اتاريك بتيجى على الريحة اعوذ بالله 
مش هتبطل تلميع اكر *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارف ليه
كل لما اجي 
كل البنات تختفي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الخير يا بنانيت
منورات والله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش عارف ليه
> كل لما اجي
> كل البنات تختفي



انت سمير؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الخير يا بنانيت
> منورات والله


*مساء الجمال 
 ده نورك انتى يا لولو *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*لولوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وحشانى:t4: 

لا ياست دة بيتر فى ثوبه الجديد :smile01

ياست روور خليه قاعد اهو الراجل يتونس بدل الوحدة ياعينى مسكين 

منور يا بيتر .. بالف هنا الشاى  *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انت سمير؟؟




لا
بيتر..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الخير يا بنانيت
> منورات والله



مساء الورد 
علي حببتي مامتي وحماتي المستقبليه ههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بيتر..



اها يالا علشان ربونا
منور مصطبتنا يابيتر :mus13::mus13:
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لولوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وحشانى:t4:
> 
> لا ياست دة بيتر فى ثوبه الجديد :smile01
> 
> ...





ربنا يخليكي يا رب ^_^
اخيرا لقيت حد عبرني
طلعتي طيبه يا شقاوه 
اعملك كوبايه بقي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اها يالا علشان ربونا
> منور مصطبتنا يابيتر :mus13::mus13:
> ​



*هههههههه بتزكى عن صحتك يعنى :smile01*



+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا رب ^_^
> اخيرا لقيت حد عبرني
> طلعتي طيبه يا شقاوه
> اعملك كوبايه بقي



*تسلملى يا افندم 
سبقتك بس اخضر :giveup:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اها يالا علشان ربونا
> منور مصطبتنا يابيتر :mus13::mus13:
> ​



:ab5:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههه بتزكى عن صحتك يعنى :smile01*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بالهنا والشفا
انتي بتعملي الاقتباس المتعدد ده ازاي بقي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههه بتزكى عن صحتك يعنى :smile01*



هههههههههههه اصل صعب عليا :act19:
​ 


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :act19:
> :ab5:



هههههههه ياواد برحب بيك تقول انا احتج:act19:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه اصل صعب عليا :act19:
> ​
> 
> 
> هههههههه ياواد برحب بيك تقول انا احتج:act19:




ما هو ترحيبك مش بنفس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لولوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وحشانى:t4:
> 
> لا ياست دة بيتر فى ثوبه الجديد :smile01
> 
> ...



انتي اكتررر ومنوره الدنيا:new8:
وكنتي فين اول امبارح
 غبتي انتي ورورو و واثقه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انتي بتعملي الاقتباس المتعدد ده ازاي بقي



*من علامة ال + اللى جنب كلمة اقتباس تحت كل مشاركة اعمل عليها علامة هتلاقيها لونها احمر و اختار كل المشاركات و اعمل اضافة رد هتلاقيهم كلهم قدامك *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لا
> بيتر..



هو انت:smile01
يلا قوم اجري نام:act23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي اكتررر ومنوره الدنيا:new8:
> وكنتي فين اول امبارح
> غبتي انتي ورورو و واثقه



*صدقينى انا عايشة على كف عفريت اليومين دول ... معنديش اى حاجة فى حياتى مستقرة باى شكل منطقى زى البنى ادمين .. و كنت نفسيًا بايظة كمان بس ادينى بقيت تمام 

كفاية انى شوفتك يعنى :t4:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مساء الورد
> علي حببتي مامتي وحماتي المستقبليه ههههه
> ​



عروستي عروستي الجميله:t4:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *من علامة ال + اللى جنب كلمة اقتباس تحت كل مشاركة اعمل عليها علامة هتلاقيها لونها احمر و اختار كل المشاركات و اعمل اضافة رد هتلاقيهم كلهم قدامك *



تمام 
ميرسي جدا ^_^



lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو انت:smile01
> يلا قوم اجري نام:act23:




لا مش قايم
الله
لسه شويه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ما هو ترحيبك مش بنفس



ههههههههه
لاياعسل داانت الغالي
منور المصطبه 
:act23:
​ 


lo siento_mucho قال:


> عروستي عروستي الجميله:t4:




ههههههههه
مامتي حببتي :love45::love45:
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> لاياعسل داانت الغالي
> منور المصطبه
> :act23:
> ​



طب ما انا عارف
بوجودك يا قمر
 :59:


----------



## +febronia+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

:t23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صدقينى انا عايشة على كف عفريت اليومين دول ... معنديش اى حاجة فى حياتى مستقرة باى شكل منطقى زى البنى ادمين .. و كنت نفسيًا بايظة كمان بس ادينى بقيت تمام
> 
> كفاية انى شوفتك يعنى :t4:*



ربنا معاكي حبيبتي
وتسلميلي ع كلامك الجميل
ربنا يحميكي:new8:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> طب ما انا عارف
> بوجودك يا قمر
> :59:



ههههههههه
:act19::boxing::act23:
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> :act19::boxing::act23:
> ​



كل ده ^_^
:bud:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتو موضوع نرغي فيه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هاتو موضوع نرغي فيه




لا..
انتومبتتعبوش من الرغي:smile01


----------



## +febronia+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لا..
> انتومبتتعبوش من الرغي:smile01



يا بني انت معندكش اسكول اصبح ولا اية :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لا..
> انتومبتتعبوش من الرغي:smile01



هو احنا رغينا اصلاا:smile01
وبعدين قولنا انت قوم نام:act23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايه يا بنات فى حد مضايقكم هناااااااا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا بنات فى حد مضايقكم هناااااااا *​



ههههههه
في ناس بتقول علينا اننا رغايين واحنا لسه مش ابتدينا:t39:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو احنا رغينا اصلاا:smile01
> وبعدين قولنا انت قوم نام:act23:



وانا قولت مش هنام 
ايه الرخامه دي
:2:


+febronia+ قال:


> يا بني انت معندكش اسكول اصبح ولا اية :smile01



يا بنتي هو انتي بتيجي ترخمي
عليا وتمشي :big61:
الله 

سبنالك انتي الاسكول:smil15:


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*راغييييييين اووووووووووى
بجداااااااااا
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> في ناس بتقول علينا اننا رغايين واحنا لسه مش ابتدينا:t39:


*
حد عنده اعترااااااض *




​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> في ناس بتقول علينا اننا رغايين واحنا لسه مش ابتدينا:t39:



دي الحقيقه:smile01



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا بنات فى حد مضايقكم هناااااااا *​



انا.
عندك مانع انتي كمان


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> حد عنده اعترااااااض *
> 
> 
> ...


*نعم وبكل فخر
معترض انا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا.
> عندك مانع انتي كمان


*اه عندى مواااااااااانع 
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *نعم وبكل فخر
> معترض انا*


*وبعدين بقا انتوا اللى بتجبوه لنفسكم استحملوا بقا 
*



​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه عندى مواااااااااانع
> *
> 
> 
> ...



يلا يا ماما من هنا
بالمسدسات الميه بتاعتك دي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال لحد ماحد يجيب موضوع نرغي فيه





؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> حد عنده اعترااااااض *
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سؤال لحد ماحد يجيب موضوع نرغي فيه
> 
> 
> 
> ...





هي دي اخرتها


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يلا يا ماما من هنا
> بالمسدسات الميه بتاعتك دي


*ملكش دحوة بمسدساتى من فضلك 
*



​


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبعدين بقا انتوا اللى بتجبوه لنفسكم استحملوا بقا
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*والله انا شايف اننا لازم نستحمل
ماهو امرنا لله
زى ماهو امرنا بى كدا نستحمالكم
عندكو مانع*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هي دي اخرتها




هههههههههه
اصل هروح انااااام
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ملكش دحوة بمسدساتى من فضلك
> *
> 
> 
> ...



يلا يا ماما من هنا بقي 
:186fx:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سؤال لحد ماحد يجيب موضوع نرغي فيه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هقولو ربنا يسامحك..وماتدوق طعم الجرح ده

وهقولو روح يا شيخ ربنا ياخدك ههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> اصل هروح انااااام
> ​




وعماله تقولي موضوع ومش موضوع 

تصبحي علي الف خير وسعاده :new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يلا يا ماما من هنا بقي
> :186fx:


*لا وانت الصادق يلا يا بابا انت من هنا 
*



​


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*حقيقى بنات راغييييييين
بنسبةلى سؤل بنت الكنيسة
الاجابة وهى 
انظر الى نفسك يا اخى اولا
ف انت تجرح شخص
وبعدزلك تقول لة انت جرحتنى
هقولة شوف نفسك الاول 
اللى انت جرحتنى الاول
وجاى تظلمنى
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا وانت الصادق يلا يا بابا انت من هنا
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:smiles-11: قاعد علي قلبك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*العبو سوا يا حبايبى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *العبو سوا يا حبايبى *


*لا يا شقااااااااااوة سبينى عليهم ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *العبو سوا يا حبايبى *


*احنا بنلعب اهو
شايفنا بنتخانق يعنى ولااية*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *العبو سوا يا حبايبى *



:36_1_31::36_1_31:


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :36_1_31::36_1_31:


*حبيبى ممكن اخد رايك*
*فى تصميمى*
*حكم انت ولد زى *
*هههههههههههه*
*بس بجدا بقى*
*وانتظر راى اخواتى البنات برضو*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا شقااااااااااوة سبينى عليهم ههههههههههه*​



اه سبيها يا شقاوة 
وريني هتعملي ايه:59:



Samir poet قال:


> *احنا بنلعب اهو
> شايفنا بنتخانق يعنى ولااية*



مش عارف انا:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا مفيش حاجة بتستوقفنى كل ما ادخل المصطبة الا الزوار ..

طب احنا اعضاء قاعدين ندردش سوا .. ايه لازمة فضول الزوار ؟؟ قاعدين يعملو ايه معانا ؟ ماهو يا يدخلو يتكلمو يايشوفو موضوع اهم يستفيدو بيه .. لكن ايه لازمتها راميين ودنهم ؟؟ *


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا مفيش حاجة بتستوقفنى كل ما ادخل المصطبة الا الزوار ..

** طب احنا اعضاء قاعدين ندردش سوا .. ايه لازمة فضول الزوار ؟؟ قاعدين يعملو ايه معانا ؟ ماهو يا يدخلو يتكلمو يايشوفو موضوع اهم يستفيدو بيه .. لكن ايه لازمتها راميين ودنهم ؟؟ 
**[/*QUOTE]​*اه فعلا ده كمان لفت نظرى كتير لا وتلاقيهم كتير *
*بيحبول يلمعوا اكرررررررر*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *حبيبى ممكن اخد رايك*
> *فى تصميمى*
> *حكم انت ولد زى *
> *هههههههههههه*
> ...





بسم الصليب عليك بجد
تصميم جااااااااااااااامد جدا جدا 
بجد ومش بكدب
واحلي تقييم ليك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش عارف انا:smile01


*دول بنات غريبةاووووووووى
يا جدع انتم يعجبهمش العجب*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا مفيش حاجة بتستوقفنى كل ما ادخل المصطبة الا الزوار ..
> 
> طب احنا اعضاء قاعدين ندردش سوا .. ايه لازمة فضول الزوار ؟؟ قاعدين يعملو ايه معانا ؟ ماهو يا يدخلو يتكلمو يايشوفو موضوع اهم يستفيدو بيه .. لكن ايه لازمتها راميين ودنهم ؟؟ *




ههههههههههههه
معلش يا شقاوة
عالم رخمه بقي
نقول ايه بقي


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بسم الصليب عليك بجد
> تصميم جااااااااااااااامد جدا جدا
> بجد ومش بكدب
> واحلي تقييم ليك
> ربنا يباركك


*ربنا يخليك اخويا 
وميرحمنيش منك
ان شالله عدوينك يحرمنى منهم
ههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسيةعلى التقيييييييييم*


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> معلش يا شقاوة
> عالم رخمه بقي
> نقول ايه بقي


*نقول حسبى ونعم الوكيل فيهم
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انتو يا زوار يا جواسيس الراجل او الست فيكم يظهر


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتو يا زوار يا جواسيس الراجل او الست فيكم يظهر :
> D


*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتو يا زوار يا جواسيس الراجل او الست فيكم يظهر


*فى تلاتة زوار شكلهم
الاب
والام والابن او الابنة 
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *فى تلاتة زوار شكلهم
> الاب
> والام والابن او الابنة
> ههههههههههههههه*



هههههه المنتدى مستهدف


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*يلا سوويت دريمز بنانيت و شباب *


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يلا سوويت دريمز بنانيت و شباب *


*وانتى من اهلة سوويت دريمز* :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

وانتي من اهلو شقاوتي الجميله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بيان للزوار 

ايها الجواسيس 
الي فيكم راجل يطلعلي ^_^


انتهي البيان
والله المستعان 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يلا سوويت دريمز بنانيت و شباب *




وانتي من اهله 
احلام سعيده :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بيان للزوار
> 
> ايها الجواسيس
> الي فيكم راجل يطلعلي ^_^
> ...



الحمدلله طلعو كلهم نسوان:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (2 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

يلا تصبحوا علي خير
انا كمان داخل انام
سلامووز ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يلا تصبحوا علي خير
> انا كمان داخل انام
> سلامووز ​


*سلالالالالالالالالالام وانت من اهل الخير *​


----------



## Samir poet (2 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سلالالالالالالالالالام وانت من اهل الخير *​


*قاعد على قلبك مفيش غيرى
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *قاعد على قلبك مفيش غيرى
> ههههههههههههههههههه*


*منوررررررر *​


----------



## Samir poet (2 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منوررررررر *​


*:thnk0001: واضح انى منووووور
ومنووووووور اوووووى كمان
هههههههههههههه
تحياتى سمير الشاعر
عدو المراءة اللدود*


----------



## Samir poet (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*اظهار عدوالمراءة 
سمير الشاعررررررر
انتصر عليكم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

العواف دستووووووووور يا مباركين ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلاش كلمه دستور دي احسن بقت تعصبني يارورو  ههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بلاش كلمه دستور دي احسن بقت تعصبني يارورو  ههههههههه*


*هو فى احلى من كدا دستور يا بت استوى واتشوى فى يوم بعون الله وكله بما يرضى الله على راى البت بتوووووووول*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو فى احلى من كدا دستور يا بت استوى واتشوى فى يوم بعون الله وكله بما يرضى الله على راى البت بتوووووووول*​


*خلاص لو انتي شايقه كده
يبقي دستور يااهل البيت:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خلاص لو انتي شايقه كده
> يبقي دستور يااهل البيت:smile01
> *


*الدستور اطبخ في 6ساعات. دستور دليفرى*

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الدستور اطبخ في 6ساعات. دستور دليفرى*
> 
> ​


*دليفرك ؟

طيب اطلبلنا بيتزايه بالقوانين الدستوريه المرسيه:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دليفرك ؟
> 
> طيب اطلبلنا بيتزايه بالقوانين الدستوريه المرسيه:smile01
> *


*هههههههههه بيتزا اصلا البيتزا حرااااااااااااااام 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه بيتزا اصلا البيتزا حرااااااااااااااام
> *​


*اه صحيح نسيت انها رجسا من عمل الشيطان

طيب اطلبلنا واحد فلول بالزيت الحار:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه صحيح نسيت انها رجسا من عمل الشيطان
> 
> طيب اطلبلنا واحد فلول بالزيت الحار:smile01:smile01
> *


*همشيها فول علشان الصياااااااااام 
بس لو عرفوا اننا بناكل فووووول 
هيقولوا علينا فلووووووول*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *همشيها فول علشان الصياااااااااام
> بس لو عرفوا اننا بناكل فووووول
> هيقولوا علينا فلووووووول*​


*ههههههههههههههه
اه ممكن

طيب سيبك من ده كله
تيجي نجيب طعميه من الجمعيه التأسسيه:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> اه ممكن
> 
> طيب سيبك من ده كله
> ...


*اه انا سمعت ان ام ايمن عاملة احلى شغل هنااااااااااك 
بتبيع طعمية حلوة اووووووووى 
طعمياية وعليها واحدة هدية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه انا سمعت ان ام ايمن عاملة احلى شغل هنااااااااااك
> بتبيع طعمية حلوة اووووووووى
> طعمياية وعليها واحدة هدية *​


*لا اتي بقي مشوفتيش ام محمد
بتعمل كشررررررري حكايه قدام جامعه القاهره وفوق المنصه عدل:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا اتي بقي مشوفتيش ام محمد
> بتعمل كشررررررري حكايه قدام جامعه القاهره وفوق المنصه عدل:smile01:smile01
> *


*واااااااااااو انا بموووووووووت فى الكشررررررى بتاع ام محمد 
ده وخصوصا وشوية دقة عليه امممممممممم اتصدقى جعت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *واااااااااااو انا بموووووووووت فى الكشررررررى بتاع ام محمد
> ده وخصوصا وشوية دقة عليه امممممممممم اتصدقى جعت *​


*اممممممم
سيبك بقي من ام ايمن وام محمد 
وافتحلنا موضوع عاطفي نتكلم فيه:t23:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اممممممم
> سيبك بقي من ام ايمن وام محمد
> وافتحلنا موضوع عاطفي نتكلم فيه:t23:
> *


*عاطفى الله يخليكى هههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاطفى الله يخليكى هههههههههههه
> *​


*ويخليكي ياختي هههههههههه

يلا افتح بقي:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ويخليكي ياختي هههههههههه
> 
> يلا افتح بقي:smile01
> *


*والنهمة ما انا ده اختى منى 
مش عارف انا 
دماغى واخدة اجازة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والنهمة ما انا ده اختى منى
> مش عارف انا
> دماغى واخدة اجازة *​


*طيب ياختي
انا هفتح موضوع عاطشفي

ايه رايك في الشورت الازرق اللي كانت لابساه سميره سعيد في صوت الحياه الحلقه اللي فاتت:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ياختي
> انا هفتح موضوع عاطشفي
> 
> ايه رايك في الشورت الازرق اللي كانت لابساه سميره سعيد في صوت الحياه الحلقه اللي فاتت:smile01
> *


*مشفتوش كان معايا تليفون يا اوختشى ومخدتش بالى خالص مشفتهاش غير وهى قاعدة *
وبعدين هو ده الموضوع العاطفى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مشفتوش كان معايا تليفون يا اوختشى ومخدتش بالى خالص مشفتهاش غير وهى قاعدة *
> وبعدين هو ده الموضوع العاطفى ​


*دي كانت لابسه حته شورت شفتشي ازرق حكايه:smile01

طيب شوفتي ذافويس
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دي كانت لابسه حته شورت شفتشي ازرق حكايه:smile01
> 
> طيب شوفتي ذافويس
> *


*ولا ذا فويس هههههههههه 
حاسة انك هتضربينى صح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ولا ذا فويس هههههههههه
> حاسة انك هتضربينى صح *​


*طيب شوفتي ديو المشاهير:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب شوفتي ديو المشاهير:smile01*


*لا انا شوفت شيو المداهير*




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا شوفت شيو المداهير*
> 
> 
> 
> ​








*طيب سمعتي اغنيه ايها الرقدون تحت التراب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب سمعتي اغنيه ايها الرقدون تحت التراب*


*ههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
يا بت انا واحدة مشغولة كان عندى امتوحااااااا*ن
*وكنت بذاكر *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> يا بت انا واحدة مشغولة كان عندى امتوحااااااا*ن
> *وكنت بذاكر *


*ياواد يامثقف انت*

بتذاكري ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياواد يامثقف انت*
> 
> بتذاكري ايه


*بذاكر اللى فى الكتااااااااااب
*



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بذاكر اللى فى الكتااااااااااب
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*واايه اللي في الكتاب يافالحه:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واايه اللي في الكتاب يافالحه:smile01*


*اللى فى الكتااااااااااب كلالالالالالالام *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اللى فى الكتااااااااااب كلالالالالالالام *


*تصدقي كنت فاكره ان اللي فيا لكتاب لب:smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تصدقي كنت فاكره ان اللي فيا لكتاب لب:smile01*


*ههههههههههه طب اى خدمة عدى الجمايل بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه طب اى خدمة عدى الجمايل بقا *​


*اعد الجمايل ولا اعد اللب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اعد الجمايل ولا اعد اللب*


*لا الجمايل وانا هاكولك الللب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا الجمايل وانا هاكولك الللب *​


*وانا همسحلك الكلام اللي في الكتاب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير على احلى بنااااااااااات*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشششششتوني
بقالكوا زمان وحشتوووووني 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سالنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشششششتوني
> بقالكوا زمان وحشتوووووني
> *


*بشبه على الاغنية دى 
مش اغنية برده ههههههههه 
متقلقيش انا جيت لوحدى اهو من غير الكتاب*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بشبه على الاغنية دى
> مش اغنية برده ههههههههه
> متقلقيش انا جيت لوحدى اهو من غير الكتاب*​


*ايون اغنيه
بتاعة فله قصدي ورده : )

ايون كويس انك رميتي الكتاب
يلا افتحلنا موضوع عاتشفي:gy0000:
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

.........


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون اغنيه
> بتاعة فله قصدي ورده : )
> 
> ايون كويس انك رميتي الكتاب
> ...


*انتى تانى وموضوعك العاتشفى 
طب ايه رايك نتكلم عن الرجل اللى بيتكسف مع ان مفيش من النوع ده كتير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> .........


*ياساتر ياااااااااارب
خير اللهم ماجعله خير:smile02
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى تانى وموضوعك العاتشفى
> طب ايه رايك نتكلم عن الرجل اللى بيتكسف مع ان مفيش من النوع ده كتير *​


*موضوع جميل
برصي انا بكره الراجل الخجول اللي بيتكسف اوووووووي
بيعصبني:act31:

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> برصي انا بكره الراجل الخجول اللي بيتكسف اوووووووي
> بيعصبني:act31:
> 
> *


*هووووووووى يعنى ليه عارفاكى ثقافتك انجليزى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هووووووووى يعنى ليه عارفاكى ثقافتك انجليزى *​


*انشالله اعدم بيتشر لو كنت فهمتك:smile02*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياساتر ياااااااااارب
> خير اللهم ماجعله خير:smile02
> *


هووس:t7:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> برصي انا بكره الراجل الخجول اللي بيتكسف اوووووووي
> بيعصبني:act31:
> 
> *





:nunu0000: :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ناس بتحب في ناس تانين 

وناس بنحبهم ومش حاسين

وناس مهما نكبر فيهم

هيفضلوا علي طول صغيرين​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انشالله اعدم بيتشر لو كنت فهمتك:smile02*


*هههههههههه هرام عليكى بيتر غلباااااااان 
يا بت ايه اسبابك اللى بتخليكى تكرهى الرجل اللى بيتكسف *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ناس بتحب في ناس تانين
> 
> وناس بنحبهم ومش حاسين
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه شكلك غلطت فى العنوان احنا فى المصطبة يابنى مساءه تهييس 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه هرام عليكى بيتر غلباااااااان
> يا بت ايه اسبابك اللى بتخليكى تكرهى الرجل اللى بيتكسف *​


*طويب يبقي بلاش اعدم بيتشر:smile02

لا برصي انا بحب الراجل الجرئ بطبعه 
بحس ان الكسوف والخجل للبنات اكتر يعني
مع ان بقي نادرا لما تلاقي بنت بتتكسف اصلا:smile02

*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

انا باخد رائيكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هووس:t7:





+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :nunu0000: :nunu0000::nunu0000:





+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ناس بتحب في ناس تانين
> 
> وناس بنحبهم ومش حاسين
> 
> ...


*ياضينايا يابني
والحاله دي بتجيلك كتير
:smile02:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياضينايا يابني
> والحاله دي بتجيلك كتير
> :smile02:smile02
> *




كل لما اشوفك:smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الجمال ع الجميلات منوراات كتير

مساء النوم يا بيتر
انت لسه مش نمت


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الجمال ع الجميلات منوراات كتير
> 
> مساء النوم يا بيتر
> انت لسه مش نمت


*سالنور والجمال على احلى لولو *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الجمال ع الجميلات منوراات كتير
> 
> مساء النوم يا بيتر
> انت لسه مش نمت



:sha::sha::sha:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> كل لما اشوفك:smile02


*وانت بتيجي وتشوفني ليه
مش ليك مصطبه تلمكم ولا ايه:smile02
*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الجمال ع الجميلات منوراات كتير
> 
> مساء النوم يا بيتر
> انت لسه مش نمت


*مسااااااء الجمال والحنيه علي احلي لوليتا عالكوره الارضيه:t25:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :sha::sha::sha:


*اييييييييييييييوة اررررررررررزع بضميييييييييير:smile02:smile02:smile02*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :sha::sha::sha:



هههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانت بتيجي وتشوفني ليه
> مش ليك مصطبه تلمكم ولا ايه:smile02
> *
> *مسااااااء الجمال والحنيه علي احلي لوليتا عالكوره الارضيه:t25:*




ايه يا بنتي انتي شاعره وانا معرفش بقي ولا ايه:gy0000:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اييييييييييييييوة اررررررررررزع بضميييييييييير:smile02:smile02:smile02*



احنا مش قولنا هوووس
Shut up


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانت بتيجي وتشوفني ليه
> مش ليك مصطبه تلمكم ولا ايه:smile02
> *
> ههههههههههههههه
> *مسااااااء الجمال والحنيه علي احلي لوليتا عالكوره الارضيه:t25:*



وعليكي يا عسووووله:t25:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ايه يا بنتي انتي شاعره وانا معرفش بقي ولا ايه:gy0000:


*يوه متكسفنيش بقي ياسي محسن:smil12:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وعليكي يا عسووووله:t25:


*هاااااااااا من غير رغي كتيرررر
طبخين ايه النهارده 
وششششش كده:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يوه متكسفنيش بقي ياسي محسن:smil12:*



محسن!!
بقي هي دي اخرتهاld:


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وسع وسع وسع رورو جت حد رايح معايا ميدان التحرير *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وسع وسع وسع رورو جت حد رايح معايا ميدان التحرير *


انا كنت هناك :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا كنت هناك :smile02


*وايه اخر الاخباريات هونيك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هاااااااااا من غير رغي كتيرررر
> طبخين ايه النهارده
> وششششش كده:smile02
> *



ههههههههه 
طبخنا ولا اللي هنطبخو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وايه اخر الاخباريات هونيك *​


الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام:gun:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وسع وسع وسع رورو جت حد رايح معايا ميدان التحرير *



هههههه نروح نعاكس الاخوان بقى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> محسن!!
> بقي هي دي اخرتهاld:


*وانت تطول تبقي  زي محسن اصلا





انا اممموت واعرف مين محسن ده اصلا:smile02
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وسع وسع وسع رورو جت حد رايح معايا ميدان التحرير *


*يارورو ياجامد يابتاع الهامرررر انت*

بصي خديني انا جنبك 
وخلي لولو وبيتشر ورا :smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> طبخنا ولا اللي هنطبخو


*طبختوا ايه
وناويين تطبخوا ايه بكرا:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانت تطول تبقي  زي محسن اصلا
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مش رايح في حته
انا ايه الي مخليني قاعد معاكم اصلا
انتو فاشلين 
انا داخل انام:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يارورو ياجامد يابتاع الهامرررر انت*
> 
> بصي خديني انا جنبك
> وخلي رورو وبيتشر ورا :smile02


*ودى تيجى ازاى اشالله 
اخدك انتى واخلى رورو وبيتر ورا 
حاضر من عيونى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش رايح في حته
> انا ايه الي مخليني قاعد معاكم اصلا
> انتو فاشلين
> انا داخل انام:smile02


*انت شكلك بتتفرج علي عمرو اديب كتير:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش رايح في حته
> انا ايه الي مخليني قاعد معاكم اصلا
> انتو فاشلين
> انا داخل انام:smile02


*ومين قالك ان احنا هناخدك اصلا وبعدين مين االلى فاشلين 
ها ها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ودى تيجى ازاى اشالله
> اخدك انتى واخلى رورو وبيتر ورا
> حاضر من عيونى *​


هههههههههههههههه 
*يادي الخيبه
انا قصدي لولو وبيتشر ورا:smile02

بت شوفتي بيتر وهو بيقول علينا فاشلين:t26::t26:
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ودى تيجى ازاى اشالله
> اخدك انتى واخلى رورو وبيتر ورا
> حاضر من عيونى *​



معلش يا قمر
جاهله ونظرها ضعيف 
ومعاها شهادة معاملة اطفال
خليها عليكي
بس متخليش رورو تقعد جنبي :smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طبختوا ايه
> وناويين تطبخوا ايه بكرا:smile02
> *



ههههه   الجو عندي  برد جداا مش بطبخ
بكره لو الجو حلو هدخل المطبخ ان شاء الله وهقولك:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> معلش يا قمر
> جاهله ونظرها ضعيف
> ومعاها شهادة معاملة اطفال
> خليها عليكي
> بس متخليش رورو تقعد جنبي :smile02


*مين معايا ؟
:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ومين قالك ان احنا هناخدك اصلا وبعدين مين االلى فاشلين
> ها ها *​




انتوو:gy0000:


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> *يادي الخيبه
> انا قصدي لولو وبيتشر ورا:smile02
> 
> ...


*ايون يلا نقيم عليه الحد والاتنين والتلات *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه   الجو عندي  برد جداا مش بطبخ
> بكره لو الجو حلو هدخل المطبخ ان شاء الله وهقولك:smile02


*انتوا مش بتتبخوا في البرد ولا ايه
طب بتدفوا ازاي:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مين معايا ؟
> :smile02
> *




حسين كوبايه :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون يلا نقيم عليه الحد والاتنين والتلات *


*يلا يااوختشي
وناخد يومين ورا بعد اجازه
اربع وسبت:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون يلا نقيم عليه الحد والاتنين والتلات *




بلاش التلات وحياتك :94:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> حسين كوبايه :gy0000::gy0000:


*بتقول مين مديحه شوايه:smile02*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا يااوختشي
> وناخد يومين ورا بعد اجازه
> اربع وسبت:smile02
> *



ودي اخرة التعليم المجاني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> *يادي الخيبه
> انا قصدي لولو وبيتشر ورا:smile02
> 
> ...



بيتشر مين :vava: 
انتو اتصرفو في الفرامل وسيبو بيتر ياخد راحتو في العربيه لوحدو :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بلاش التلات وحياتك :94:


*لا لاينكن ابدا انا قولت كلمة ومش هرجع فيها ابدااااااااااااا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ودي اخرة التعليم المجاني


*قطع وقطعت سيرته:smile02*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> بيتشر مين :vava:
> انتو اتصرفو في الفرامل وسيبو بيتر ياخد راحتو في العربيه لوحدو :smile02


*يالهوي واحنا مجانين عشان نخلي بيتشر يسوق بينا ولا ايه:smile02*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بيتشر مين :vava:
> انتو اتصرفو في الفرامل وسيبو بيتر ياخد راحتو في العربيه لوحدو :smile02



وده يصح برضو
دا انا والله اسيبهم كلهم
وامسك فيكي انتي اربطك في العربيه
ونموت احنا الاتنين
بسبب ام النوم الي خنقتيني بيه ده



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا لاينكن ابدا انا قولت كلمة ومش هرجع فيها ابدااااااااااااا*​



وانا قولت التلات لا :act31::nunu0000:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قطع وقطعت سيرته:smile02*
> 
> *يالهوي واحنا مجانين عشان نخلي بيتشر يسوق بينا ولا ايه:smile02*




يابت انا معايا رخصه اولي


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> وده يصح برضو
> دا انا والله اسيبهم كلهم
> وامسك فيكي انتي اربطك في العربيه
> ونموت احنا الاتنين
> ...


*حنفى انا قولت التلات 
وانا كلمتى لاينكن تنزل الارض ابدا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قطع وقطعت سيرته:smile02*
> 
> *يالهوي واحنا مجانين عشان نخلي بيتشر يسوق بينا ولا ايه:smile02*



ههههههه انا بقول ياخد راحتو لوحدو احنا ناخد تاكس بقى هههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

> وامسك فيكي انتي اربطك في العربيه


*ايه اربطك في العربيه دي
يابني وانت فاكر معاك معيييز
ده احنا بني ادمين برضو:smile02*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يابت انا معايا رخصه اولي


*بتقول اااااااااااااااااايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


انت في سنه اولي:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حنفى انا قولت التلات
> وانا كلمتى لاينكن تنزل الارض ابدا *​


طيب 3 ايام ليه يعني^_^


lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه انا بقول ياخد راحتو لوحدو احنا ناخد تاكس بقى هههه




هما ماشي
انما انتي هتبقي معاااياا
يانموت عيشه فل
يا نموت احنا الكل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه انا بقول ياخد راحتو لوحدو احنا ناخد تاكس بقى هههه


*اذا كان فينها من تاكس يبقي ماااااشي

واحنا نسيبله العربيه اياكش تنفجر بيه:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> طيب 3 ايام ليه يعني^_^


*هى طلعت كدا بقا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه اربطك في العربيه دي
> يابني وانت فاكر معاك معيييز
> ده احنا بني ادمين برضو:smile02*


حد كلمك يا بت انتي
خليكي في حالك
هي عندها لسان تتكلم بيه



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بتقول اااااااااااااااااايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> انت في سنه اولي:smile02
> *



هوووس


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اذا كان فينها من تاكس يبقي ماااااشي
> 
> واحنا نسيبله العربيه اياكش تنفجر بيه:smile02
> *



هتلاقوا حد يرخم عليكم غيري؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> طيب 3 ايام ليه يعني^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> حد كلمك يا بت انتي
> خليكي في حالك
> هي عندها لسان تتكلم بيه
> 
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> حد كلمك يا بت انتي
> خليكي في حالك
> هي عندها لسان تتكلم بيه
> 
> ...


*روح ياعم يحنن
الله يساهلك:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> +ابن المسيح+ قال:
> 
> 
> > حد كلمك يا بت انتي
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بتقول اااااااااااااااااايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> انت في سنه اولي:smile02
> *





lo siento_mucho قال:


> +ابن المسيح+ قال:
> 
> 
> > حد كلمك يا بت انتي
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> +ابن المسيح+ قال:
> 
> 
> > حد كلمك يا بت انتي
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *اوبااااااااااااااااا جامدة تىىىىىىىىىى
> ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

تصبحوا علي الف خير وسعاده
تصبحوا علي حلة محشي
تصبحوا علي فرح 
تصبحوا علي خير

كله يقيمني
مع حملة
خلي فيه دم
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > هقطعه ان شاء الله:t26:
> ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > *اوبااااااااااااااااا جامدة تىىىىىىىىىى
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> +ابن المسيح+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *لا مبقاااااااش رورو يابنى لو بطلت *
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> تصبحوا علي الف خير وسعاده
> تصبحوا علي حلة محشي
> تصبحوا علي فرح
> تصبحوا علي خير
> ...


*تصبح قطه من غير ديل:smile02

وانت من اهلالخير يابيتشر
بس بالنوسبه للمحشي مقولتش ايه نوعه :smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واو 3 شعله ^_^
اشعال ذاتي ده ؟؟



انا دااخل اناااام

سلاموووووز
يا احلي بنات
يا رب تتجوزا
علشان اخلص منكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > اييييييييييوة كده يارور هههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> واو 3 شعله ^_^
> اشعال ذاتي ده ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه كلمى يا لولو بيتشر بينده *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> واو 3 شعله ^_^
> اشعال ذاتي ده ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*اه ده تكنو شمعه:smile02:smile02

ماهما اتجوزا ياخويا هيتجوزا تاني
الدور والباقي عالعوانس اللي زي حالاتي بقي :smile02:smile02:smile02

وانت من اهله ياخويا
خد باب المصطبه في ايديك:gun:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *يخيبك يادى البت جيبالى شمع
> ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه ده تكنو شمعه:smile02:smile02
> 
> ماهما اتجوزا ياخويا هيتجوزا تاني
> الدور والباقي عالعوانس اللي زي حالاتي بقي :smile02:smile02:smile02
> ...



هااار اسود
وانا عمال اتكلم معاهم كده ^____^

انا خارج احسن :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هااار اسود
> وانا عمال اتكلم معاهم كده ^____^
> 
> انا خارج احسن :smile02


*اه بعد كدا قولى يا طنط ههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه كلمى يا لولو بيتشر بينده *​



هههههههههه الشرع محللنا اربعه يا ختي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هااار اسود
> وانا عمال اتكلم معاهم كده ^____^
> 
> انا خارج احسن :smile02


*اه انت عمال تتكلم معاهم كدده ازززززززززززززي
فكرتني بواحده كانت بتلبس الحلق عاللحم ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ههههههههههههههههه حبيبتى
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> واو 3 شعله ^_^
> اشعال ذاتي ده ؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
طب ادعي لنفسك 
احنا الدعوه استجابت من زمان


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *اهي ياختي قالتلك الشرع محللهم 4
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *اهي ياختي قالتلك الشرع محللهم 4
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > وانا بعمل ايه :smile02
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > وانا بعمل ايه :smile02
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *مردتش اجيلك بايدى فاضية
> ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> +ابن المسيح+ قال:
> 
> 
> > *وانا ايش عرفني بتعمل ايه
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *تسلميلي ياغاليه
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > هتعملي نفسك من اسيوط
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *يا بت انتى تؤمرى
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *كمان بالحجز ياماشاء الله ماشاء الله:smile02
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *عاوزة افرح بيكم يا بت يقبل ما امووووووووووت
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *بعد الشر عليكي ياحبيبتي متقوليش كده
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايه ده حسن ماااااااااات امتى بابت لسة امبارح شيفاه بيتمشى فى الشارع يا سبحان الله الله يرحمك يا حسن
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *حسن ده خاااالي يابت
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*لولو ليه قفلتى الرسايل يا قمر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *البقاء لله يا بت
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *اه يابت خالي حسن
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههه طب انتى حافضة النشيىىىىىىىىىىى*​
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *هههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *لاغوووووووووور
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *انا بضحك معاك كركركركر:smile02:smile02
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *متفكرنيش بلاكل علشان انا عصافير بطنى بتصوصو
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ليه كده طيب قومي كلي اي حاجه خفيفه
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *عندى مربى وبمووووت فيها وعندى فينو بس كسلانة اقوم اعمل
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*بت يا بتول بتحضرى التسبحة الكيهكية مع الانبا يؤانس*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ياكسوله قومي يابت اعملي واعمليلي معاكي
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ومين سمعك احنا بقينا كسلين اخر حاجة *​
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *بتحبي السمك المشوي ولا المقلي اكتر*
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول بتحضرى التسبحة الكيهكية مع الانبا يؤانس*​


*لا صدقيني مش دايما للاسف*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *التنين بس المقلى اكتر شوية *​
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا صدقيني مش دايما للاسف*
> 
> 
> رورو ايهاب قال:
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *لا صدقيني مش دايما للاسف*
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا بحضرها بس مش كتيررررر للاسسسسسسسسف

بتحضرى فى جزيرة بدران ولا ارض الجولف
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بحضرها بس مش كتيررررر للاسسسسسسسسف
> 
> بتحضرى فى جزيرة بدران ولا ارض الجولف
> *​


*في التليفزيون:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *في التليفزيون:smile02*


*هههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك 
شكلك فاهم يا نصة انا بحسبك بتروحى الكنيسة كنت هقولك نروح نحضر مع بعض *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك
> شكلك فاهم يا نصة انا بحسبك بتروحى الكنيسة كنت هقولك نروح نحضر مع بعض *​


*ههههههههه
لا والله كااااااااااااااان ياريت بامانه
بس انا بشوفها في التي في

يعلم الله انا نفسي اقابلك جداا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه
> لا والله كااااااااااااااان ياريت بامانه
> بس انا بشوفها في التي في
> 
> ...


*حاولى فى يوم يا بت هتعجبك جدا 
بتبقى سهرة ملهاش حل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حاولى فى يوم يا بت هتعجبك جدا
> بتبقى سهرة ملهاش حل *​


*ياريت صدقيني
ربنا يرتب
هحاول اقنع الواد اخويا يجي معايا ربنا يهديه بس
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياريت صدقيني
> ربنا يرتب
> هحاول اقنع الواد اخويا يجي معايا ربنا يهديه بس
> *


*يارب ياختى يارب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يارب ياختى يارب *​


*ياااااارب

بتصومي انقطاعي يابت ولا لاء
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياااااارب
> 
> بتصومي انقطاعي يابت ولا لاء
> *


*لا انا وش ذلك بس هو الصيام ده مش انقطاعى يا بت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا وش ذلك بس هو الصيام ده مش انقطاعى يا بت *​


*لا يابنتي انقطاعي طبعا 
مفيش صيام مش انقطاعي اصلا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يابنتي انقطاعي طبعا
> مفيش صيام مش انقطاعي اصلا
> *


*انقطاعك والنحمة ما عرف محتاجة مفتى يأكدلى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انقطاعك والنحمة ما عرف محتاجة مفتى يأكدلى *​


*يخرب عقلك مانا بأكدلك اهو:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخرب عقلك مانا بأكدلك اهو:smile02*


*انتى وثيق من فوس *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى وثيق من فوس *​


*هتعملي فيها فول الصين العظيم اهو:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لا وانتى الصدقة هعملك فيها لى 
عسولة شوفتيها  وهى بتقول كملة كملة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*هههههههه لا والله ماشوفتيها*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههه لا والله ماشوفتيها*


*يا بت لى هى ومحيى لما كانوا فى العربية وفيها قنبلة وهى بتقوله كملة كملة على القنبلة ههههههههه
عسووووووولة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بت لى هى ومحيى لما كانوا فى العربية وفيها قنبلة وهى بتقوله كملة كملة على القنبلة ههههههههه
> عسووووووولة *​


*اااااااااااااااااااااااة ههههههههههههههههههههه
فكرتيني صح 
دي بنت عشوله وزي القمره
طيب شوفتيها وهي بتغنيلو ههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اااااااااااااااااااااااة ههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتيني صح
> دي بنت عشوله وزي القمره
> طيب شوفتيها وهي بتغنيلو ههههههههه
> *


*اه دى خلتنى احب شعبولة 
هههههههه 
هبطل السكاير واكون انسان كتيد 
من اول يناير خلاص هبيع 
حتيت وايييييه اييييييييه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه دى خلتنى احب شعبولة
> هههههههه
> هبطل السكاير واكون انسان كتيد
> من اول يناير خلاص هبيع
> حتيت وايييييه اييييييييه*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه صح بسم الصليب عليكي 
بقالي ساعه بفتكر هي كانت بتغني ايه:smile02
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوه صح بسم الصليب عليكي
> بقالي ساعه بفتكر هي كانت بتغني ايه:smile02
> *


*صبااااااااحو تهيييييييييس يا بت 
اللى واخد عقلك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صبااااااااحو تهيييييييييس يا بت
> اللى واخد عقلك *​


*هيكون مين يعني ياحسره:smile02*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هيكون مين يعني ياحسره:smile02*


*هههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا بت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا بت *​


*ماهو خربان خلقه عقلي اصلا:smile02

بطة انا هقوم ربعايه واجي:t25:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماهو خربان خلقه عقلي اصلا:smile02
> 
> بطة انا هقوم ربعايه واجي:t25:
> *


*اوكى يا قلبى فى انتظارك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اوكى يا قلبى فى انتظارك *​


*انا جييييييييييتي:08:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا جييييييييييتي:08:*


*نوررررررررررررتى*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميرسي ميرسي
لا داعي للتصفيق ههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ميرسي ميرسي
> لا داعي للتصفيق ههههههههه
> *


*ههههههههههههه لا من غير تصفق علشان الناس نايمة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا من غير تصفق علشان الناس نايمة
> *​


*وايه اللي منوهم في وقت زي ده:smile02
انا نص ساعه ونازلة:smil6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وايه اللي منوهم في وقت زي ده:smile02
> انا نص ساعه ونازلة:smil6:
> *


*نازلة رايحة فين يابت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نازلة رايحة فين يابت *​


*رايحة مع ماما لدكتور العيون بتاعها 
صليلها يارورو:94:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رايحة مع ماما لدكتور العيون بتاعها
> صليلها يارورو:94:
> *


*مالها يا حبيبتى سلامتها 
ربنا يشفيها بشفاعة العدرا ام النور *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مالها يا حبيبتى سلامتها
> ربنا يشفيها بشفاعة العدرا ام النور *​


*الله يسلمك ياحبيبة قلبي يارب
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي

عندها جلكوما لو تسمعي عليها اللي هي مية زرقا 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله يسلمك ياحبيبة قلبي يارب
> ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي
> 
> عندها جلكوما لو تسمعي عليها اللي هي مية زرقا
> *


*ربنا يشفيها حبيبتى والف سلامة عليها 
ربنا يطمنك عليها يارب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ربنا يشفيها حبيبتى والف سلامة عليها
> ربنا يطمنك عليها يارب *​


*ياااااااااااااارب
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب
تعيشي ياحبيبتي
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفى ماما -- ابقى طمنينا --- ربنا يحميكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

_مساء الخير يا بنات 
يتلاب تكونو بخييير
هي شقاوه وواثقه مدخلوش ليه
حد يطمنا عليهم​_


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _مساء الخير يا بنات
> يتلاب تكونو بخييير
> هي شقاوه وواثقه مدخلوش ليه
> حد يطمنا عليهم​_


*مساء الجمال يا لولو 
شقاوة دخلت من بدرى يا قمر 
وبتول مشفتهاش النهاردة 
بس هى بتفتح متأخر كدا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مساء الجمال يا لولو
> شقاوة دخلت من بدرى يا قمر
> وبتول مشفتهاش النهاردة
> بس هى بتفتح متأخر كدا *​



مساءك ورد يا رورو
ايه اخبار يوومك

ربنا يحميهم 
والمنتدى يبقى ناقصو حاجه لما يغيب حد من المجموعه الجميله دي

ربنا يحفظ الجميع


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساءك ورد يا رورو
> ايه اخبار يوومك
> 
> ربنا يحميهم
> ...


*بصى ياستى نص اليوم نوم والنص التانى بقاسى 
ههههههههههه*
*ربنا يحميكم كلكم يا قمر 
المنتدى من غيركم كلكم وحش *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى ياستى نص اليوم نوم والنص التانى بقاسى
> ههههههههههه*
> *ربنا يحميكم كلكم يا قمر
> المنتدى من غيركم كلكم وحش *​



ربنا يملا يومك كلو فرحح حبيبتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يملا يومك كلو فرحح حبيبتي


*ميرسى حبيبتى ويفرحك دايما ويخليلك ولادك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايه يا روما الحاجات الجامدة تىىىىىى 

مساءك ورد وفل وياسمين *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا روما الحاجات الجامدة تىىىىىى
> 
> مساءك ورد وفل وياسمين *​



مساء عسل حببتي
ميرسي علشان عيونك حلوه بس :t25:
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الياسمين ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عندي  موضوع يا بنانيت حساس
ايه رئيكم في حنان الام وقد ايه مهم في حياه البنت وبتحتاجو عشان تعيش به
 وكمان لما البنت دي تتحول لام هل زي ما خدت هتدي او العكس
وهل البنت لما تبقى مش حاسه حاجه من ناحيه امها يبقى العيب في البنت ولا في الام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مساء الياسمين علي الناس الكويسين
> ومافيش سلام للناس الرخمين
> واحلي تحيه للناس المهيسين
> ^_^​



مساءك ورد
برد مع اني مش عارفه من انهي ناس
بس السلام لله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساءك ورد
> برد مع اني مش عارفه من انهي ناس
> بس السلام لله



اغلي الناس:16_14_21:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اغلي الناس:16_14_21:



تسلممم يا بيتر
اتمنى تكون بخير


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مساء الياسمين ​


*مساء الفل يا بيتشر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عندي  موضوع يا بنانيت حساس
> ايه رئيكم في حنان الام وقد ايه مهم في حياه البنت وبتحتاجو عشان تعيش به
> وكمان لما البنت دي تتحول لام هل زي ما خدت هتدي او العكس
> وهل البنت لما تبقى مش حاسه حاجه من ناحيه امها يبقى العيب في البنت ولا في الام


*موضوع جميل يا لولو بس لحد الام وسبينى بقا 
الام اغلى شىء فى الدنيا بالنسبة لاى حد هى الحنان والحضن الدافىء والقلب الطيب اللى تحس بيكى من غير ما تشتكى من عنيكى تعرف اذا كنتى زعلانة او فرحانة هى الوحيدة اللى بتخاف عليكى وبتدى من غير مقابل 
بجد لو فضلت اقول عن الام طول عمرى مش هخلص كلام عنها 
وخصوصا بالنسبة ليا بعد موت بابا وهى كل حاجة فى الدنيا ليا 
من غيرها مقدرش اعيش فى الدنيا 
اما بالنسبة للبنت بعد ما تبقى ام اكيد هتدى كل حب وحنان مش شرط تكون هى فقدت الحب والحنان ده ولا لا بالعكس لو كانت فقدته فى مامتها هتحاول تديه لاودلادها وتعوضهم اللى هى اتحرمت منه 
مع انى معتقدش انى فى ام فى الدنيا مش حنينة على اولادها 
سورى انى طولت عليكى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا لولو بس لحد الام وسبينى بقا
> الام اغلى شىء فى الدنيا بالنسبة لاى حد هى الحنان والحضن الدافىء والقلب الطيب اللى تحس بيكى من غير ما تشتكى من عنيكى تعرف اذا كنتى زعلانة او فرحانة هى الوحيدة اللى بتخاف عليكى وبتدى من غير مقابل
> بجد لو فضلت اقول عن الام طول عمرى مش هخلص كلام عنها
> وخصوصا بالنسبة ليا بعد موت بابا وهى كل حاجة فى الدنيا ليا
> ...



الله كلام جمييل اوي وكلو حنيه 
نقطه انها تدي عشان هي اتحرمت منو لا سباب ربانيه 
عكس لو ان الام موجوده ومش ادت بنتها حنيه 
ده هييجي بالسلب ع البنت مع اولادها
طبعا دي حالات نادره وبتندرج تحت اسم مرض نفسي...
كلامك خلاني ابتسم واستفدت من نقطه انها تدي  عشان هي مفتقداه
وربنا يخلي ليكي مامتك ويباركلككك فيها ياارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش عارفة ليه مش مصدقة ان فى ام متبقاش حنينة على اولادها 

الام يعنى حنية يبقى ازاى 
ميرسى ليكى يا قلبى انتى كمان ربنا يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة ليه مش مصدقة ان فى ام متبقاش حنينة على اولادها
> 
> الام يعنى حنية يبقى ازاى
> ميرسى ليكى يا قلبى انتى كمان ربنا يفرح قلبك *​



_في كتير يا رورو
انا قريت كتير من المشاكل البنات بتشتكي فيها من قسوه الام 
وده بينعكس ع البنت ف المستقبل في تربيه ولادها...لكن في امهات بتستفاد من التجربه دي ومش بتحب تعيش اولادها زي ما حصل معاها...لكن قسوه مش معناها كره ...هي بتيجي بس نتيجه تجربه مرت بيها او ظروف او مرض نفسي_


----------



## سهم الغدر (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بترغوا ف شو يا نسااااء


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _في كتير يا رورو
> انا قريت كتير من المشاكل البنات بتشتكي فيها من قسوه الام
> وده بينعكس ع البنت ف المستقبل في تربيه ولادها...لكن في امهات بتستفاد من التجربه دي ومش بتحب تعيش اولادها زي ما حصل معاها...لكن قسوه مش معناها كره ...هي بتيجي بس نتيجه تجربه مرت بيها او ظروف او مرض نفسي_


*جايز فعلا يا لولو يمكن بس انا اول مرة اسمع عن الموضوع ده 
بس ده ميمنعش فعلا ان اكيد فى حالات كدا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> بترغوا ف شو يا نسااااء


*منورة يا قمر بنرغى عن حنان الام *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (5 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا قمر بنرغى عن حنان الام *​


 اها موضوع قمة بالحنان والروعة طبعا
قريت كلامك كلام ف الصميم طبعا تسلمى علية
وبالنسبة لرأى لولو مش معاكى فى جزئية ان البنت لو اتربت على قسوة 
يبقى لازم تربي اولادها على نفس القسوة
بنسبة تسعة وتسعين بالمية هتعوض الحرمان ف اولادها اكيد


----------



## سهم الغدر (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نوركم يا قمامير تسلمى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> اها موضوع قمة بالحنان والروعة طبعا
> قريت كلامك كلام ف الصميم طبعا تسلمى علية
> وبالنسبة لرأى لولو مش معاكى فى جزئية ان البنت لو اتربت على قسوة
> يبقى لازم تربي اولادها على نفس القسوة
> بنسبة تسعة وتسعين بالمية هتعوض الحرمان ف اولادها اكيد



منوره المصطبه كلهااا
 مش قولت لازم انا..انا قولت البعض  وده في الغالب بيكون  مرض نفسي
مش كل اللي اتحرم عوض ده... اللي بيدوق طعم الحاجه بيعرف طعهما وبيقدرها
عكس اللي سمع بس ومش ذاق منها
لكن تبقى نسب قليله اكيد لان زي ما قالت رور الام يعني حنان


----------



## سهم الغدر (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نورك ياقمر
ااوك متفقين على ان فى كدة 
لكن نسبة بسيطة جدا وكمان زى ما قولتى
بيكون تحول معاها لا اراديا بمرض نفسي
لان الحنان والعطف كلة موجود بقلب الام سوا على اولادها
او اولاد غيرها وربنا ما يحرم حد من امة او عطفها علية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عندي  موضوع يا بنانيت حساس
> ايه رئيكم في حنان الام وقد ايه مهم في حياه البنت وبتحتاجو عشان تعيش به
> وكمان لما البنت دي تتحول لام هل زي ما خدت هتدي او العكس
> وهل البنت لما تبقى مش حاسه حاجه من ناحيه امها يبقى العيب في البنت ولا في الام



هو بصي حببتي لولو 
اصلا اي حوا في الدنيا بيكون قلبها فيه حنان 
لكن بتختلف النسبه من واحده لوحده
لاطبعا ماممكن البنت تكون مش حست بالحنان مع مامتها
فاهيكون انها تحاول تخلي اولادها مش يتحرموا من اللي كانت محرومه منه هي 
بس هقولك حاجه في امهات مش بيكونوا حنين علي بناتهم
عارفه ازاي ممكن تفرق بين اولادها 
اولا دا هيسبب الم في نفسيه الباقي وهيكون اللي محبوب من ماما
اخواته مش هيحبوا والام هتسبب في وجود عدوانيه بين عيالها 
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

انا جيت يا جودعاان​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا جيت يا جودعاان​



منوررررر يابيتر :new4:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> نورك ياقمر
> ااوك متفقين على ان فى كدة
> لكن نسبة بسيطة جدا وكمان زى ما قولتى
> بيكون تحول معاها لا اراديا بمرض نفسي
> ...



كلامك صح حبيبتي
وربنا ما يحرم حد من امو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو بصي حببتي لولو
> اصلا اي حوا في الدنيا بيكون قلبها فيه حنان
> لكن بتختلف النسبه من واحده لوحده
> لاطبعا ماممكن البنت تكون مش حست بالحنان مع مامتها
> ...



اها دي نقطه مهمه وبتحصل كتير وبيكون اثرها سلبي ع الباقي

بس صدقيني في امهات مبتديش حنان وبيطلع منها العكس ....


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> منوررررر يابيتر :new4:​



بوجودك يا قمر:flowers:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اها دي نقطه مهمه وبتحصل كتير وبيكون اثرها سلبي ع الباقي
> 
> بس صدقيني في امهات مبتديش حنان وبيطلع منها العكس ....



يطلع منها العكس تقصدي 
يعني البنت بتدي حنان اووي لاولادها ولاايه ؟
​ 


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بوجودك يا قمر:flowers:



ميرسيي ياعسل​


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

حد هناااااا؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير على احلى بنات *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

سالفول والورد والياسمين ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا بيكن اهلا بيكن
يالي احنا جايين عنديكن


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سالفول والورد والياسمين ​


*سالفول والطعمية على عيونك يا روما ههههههههه
محدش يجبلى سيرة الفول علشان نفسويتى بتتعب 
لما بسمع سيرته *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اهلا بيكن اهلا بيكن
> يالي احنا جايين عنديكن


*احنا مبسوطين احنا فرحنين 
مش تكمل النشيييييييييييييى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
فووووووووووووووول
فووووووول
فووول​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالفول والطعمية على عيونك يا روما ههههههههه
> محدش يجبلى سيرة الفول علشان نفسويتى بتتعب
> لما بسمع سيرته *​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
هو الفول بس يااختشي ههههههه
اخبار ك ايش ياقلبي انهارده
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

مساااااءك ورد يا ورداايه

مترغوووش من غيري ...هتعشى واجي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول
> فووووووووووووووول
> فووووووول
> فووول​


*غلسسسسسسسسسسسسس غلسسسسسسسس 
:act23:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساااااءك ورد يا ورداايه
> 
> مترغوووش من غيري ...هتعشى واجي


*انا مش برغى يا لولو هما اللى بيرغوا 
انا ساكتة خالص مالص بالص 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو الفول بس يااختشي ههههههه
> اخبار ك ايش ياقلبي انهارده
> ​


*الفول وكل مشتقاته يا روما 
نشكر ربنا تومام 

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا اهل الله يا اللى هنا 


مساء الخيرات على احلى البنات *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الفول وكل مشتقاته يا روما
> نشكر ربنا تومام
> 
> *​



دايما حببتي 


نقول مساء الجمال علي مامتي لولو 
منورانا ربنا يرجعها بالسلامه بقا هههه

ونقول للواد الشقي بيتر ازيك 
رغم ان بنرغي من بدري :act23:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا اهل الله يا اللى هنا
> 
> 
> مساء الخيرات على احلى البنات *




مساء العسل شقاوتي حببتي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا اهل الله يا اللى هنا
> 
> 
> مساء الخيرات على احلى البنات *


*ادخلى بس برجلك اليمين 
مساء الفول يا حبيبتى هههههههه 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*برجلى اليمين اهو  

بترغو فى ايه ؟؟ 

بقولكم ايه بما انكم فاضيين ... عايزة صورة فساتين كلاسيك بقصات حلوة مش سواريه لا كلاسيك عادى   يلا اتسلو بقا و تبقو ساعدتونى و كسبتو فيا ثواب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *برجلى اليمين اهو
> 
> بترغو فى ايه ؟؟
> 
> بقولكم ايه بما انكم فاضيين ... عايزة صورة فساتين كلاسيك بقصات حلوة مش سواريه لا كلاسيك عادى   يلا اتسلو بقا و تبقو ساعدتونى و كسبتو فيا ثواب *


*هدورلك يا اوختشى انتى تؤمرى بس *
بس قصير ولا طويل ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*قصير وش طبعا :smile01

الامر لله .. يخليكى ليا ياقمر :t4:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتسلى بدول وقوليلى الموديلات عاوزاها شتوى ولا عادى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*جامدين جدااااااا بجد ربنا يخليكى ليا يا قمر يارب *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*

* 



*​


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

التانى والاخير رووووووعة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو لو شتوى يبقى احسن بس انا اصلا كنت بفكر انه يبقى شبه الفستان الاسود الاولانى بس يبقى بربع كم و البس عليه جاكيت 
و الابيض برضه جامد و الاسود فى احمر رهيب فعلا و الاحمر اللى فيه وردة على كتفه جبار .. كلهم احلى من بعض و جسمى بيبقى حلو فى الفساتين دى  *


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

ساالخير عليكووو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالورد ... سهم الجميلة فينك يا قمر اختفيتى فجأة ليه بس *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> ساالخير عليكووو


*سالنور يا قمر *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالورد ... سهم الجميلة فينك يا قمر اختفيتى فجأة ليه بس *


 
اهو تحت النظر يا قمر ربنا يخليكى



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالنور يا قمر *​


 سا الفووووووول يا عسسسسسل


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو لو شتوى يبقى احسن بس انا اصلا كنت بفكر انه يبقى شبه الفستان الاسود الاولانى بس يبقى بربع كم و البس عليه جاكيت
> و الابيض برضه جامد و الاسود فى احمر رهيب فعلا و الاحمر اللى فيه وردة على كتفه جبار .. كلهم احلى من بعض و جسمى بيبقى حلو فى الفساتين دى  *


*الشتوى اللى شوفتهم كلهم قماشتهم من التريكو 
هى شيك اوووووووى وقصيرة 
وتلبسى تحتها شراب اسود 
وبوووووووت هتبقى تحفة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*رورو ذوقك جامد .. ماتيجى تنزلى معايا هنا نلف سوا اسهل *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الشتوى اللى شوفتهم كلهم قماشتهم من التريكو
> هى شيك اوووووووى وقصيرة
> وتلبسى تحتها شراب اسود
> وبوووووووت هتبقى تحفة *​



*تريكو ازاى ؟؟ 
انا بلبس شراب فيه لمعة خفيفة و شوز عادى احنا لسة هنلبس بوتات :smile01 

البوت دة فى الكلية مش فى الافراح :smile01*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رورو ذوقك جامد .. ماتيجى تنزلى معايا هنا نلف سوا اسهل *


*ههههههههههه ميرسى يا قمر ياريت من عيونى يا قمر 
الاسود الاولانى جامد مووووووووووت 
لو بربع هيبقى جامد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تريكو ازاى ؟؟
> انا بلبس شراب فيه لمعة خفيفة و شوز عادى احنا لسة هنلبس بوتات :smile01
> 
> البوت دة فى الكلية مش فى الافراح :smile01*


*بالعكس يا بنتى البوت مع فستان قصير اوووووى 
وتحتيه الشراب اللى فيه لمعة بيبقى جامد فى افراح الشتاء 
بس لازم البوت يكون بكعب عالى ورفيع 
علشان يدى اناقة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ميرسى يا قمر ياريت من عيونى يا قمر
> الاسود الاولانى جامد مووووووووووت
> لو بربع هيبقى جامد *​



*ماهو دة اللى كنت بفكر فيه بس مش هجيبه اسود ممكن نشوف اى لون تانى من باب التغيير *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ماهو دة اللى كنت بفكر فيه بس مش هجيبه اسود ممكن نشوف اى لون تانى من باب التغيير *


*اها مش لازم نفس اللون انا بتكلم على الموديل بتاعه روووووووووعة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بالعكس يا بنتى البوت مع فستان قصير اوووووى
> وتحتيه الشراب اللى فيه لمعة بيبقى جامد فى افراح الشتاء
> بس لازم البوت يكون بكعب عالى ورفيع
> علشان يدى اناقة *​



*لا ماهو مش هلبسه قصير اوى دى .. هيبقى قصير بس مش اوى عشان الرقابة :smile01 ... اة باذن ربنا الشوز هتبقى كعب عالى عشان بس ابان من الارض :smile01*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ايه عرض الازياء ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ايه عرض الازياء ده


*حد عنده اعتراض مصطبتنا واحنا حريين فيها 
:a82::a82::a82:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بالعكس يا بنتى البوت مع فستان قصير اوووووى
> وتحتيه الشراب اللى فيه لمعة بيبقى جامد فى افراح الشتاء
> بس لازم البوت يكون بكعب عالى ورفيع
> علشان يدى اناقة *​



الله على ذووقك
لو عملتي كده يا شقاوه هتبقي مميزه جداااا عن الباقيين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*مالك يا بيتر بس .. المرة الجاية هننزلك بدل متقلقش 

سهم غرقتى تانى ؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الله على ذووقك
> لو عملتي كده يا شقاوه هتبقي مميزه جداااا عن الباقيين



*بالفستان القصير اوى طبيعى هبقى مميزة بس احتمال محدش  هينزلنى من البيت :smile01 
انا اخرى فوق الركبة على طول اكتر من كدة مينفعش خالص .. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الله على ذووقك
> لو عملتي كده يا شقاوه هتبقي مميزه جداااا عن الباقيين


*ميرسى يا لولو يا قمر من بعض ما عندكم انا بحب الاستايل ده اوووووى فى الشتاء بيبقى جامد ومميز 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ماهو دة اللى كنت بفكر فيه بس مش هجيبه اسود ممكن نشوف اى لون تانى من باب التغيير *



شوفي الاحمر والازرق 
لما تشتري نزلي صوره نشوف


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا لولو يا قمر من بعض ما عندكم انا بحب الاستايل ده اوووووى فى الشتاء بيبقى جامد ومميز
> *​



انا كمان بحب الاستايل ده:
نبقى نلبس كده انا وانتي لما شقاوه تعزمنا ف فرحها:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا كمان بحب الاستايل ده:
> نبقى نلبس كده انا وانتي لما شقاوه تعزمنا ف فرحها:smile01


*اه وانا موافقة 
بنات هغيب عنكم 10 دقايق وهجلكم *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ممكن ترحبة بيا
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مالك يا بيتر بس .. المرة الجاية هننزلك بدل متقلقش
> 
> سهم غرقتى تانى ؟؟*



ايوووه كده يا شقاوه 
حسسيني ان ليا لازمه
في اليوم البني ده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> شوفي الاحمر والازرق
> لما تشتري نزلي صوره نشوف



*ما انا دول اللى فكرت فيهم .. بس عايزة اجيب الجاكيت الاول و بعدين الفستان سهل لو مش لقيته اروح لاتيليه بتعامل معاه و اخلى الاستايلست يفصلهولى .. لكن الجاكيت الفورير لازم جاهز .. غبية انا كان قدامى و كسلت قولت هعمل بيه ايه 

حاضر هصورلك الطقم كله كمان :smile01*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا كمان بحب الاستايل ده:
> نبقى نلبس كده انا وانتي لما شقاوه تعزمنا ف فرحها:smile01



*ههههههههههههه بس كدة عنيا عشانكم .. لو معنستش هعزمكم و البسو ماتشائو بس لو اتخطفتم معرفكوش :smile01*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه وانا موافقة
> بنات هغيب عنكم 10 دقايق وهجلكم *​



*اوكشن بس انجزى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ممكن ترحبة بيا
> *



*منور يا سمورة *



+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ايوووه كده يا شقاوه
> حسسيني ان ليا لازمه
> في اليوم البني ده



*انت على راسنا يا بيتر ... كفاية اسمك اصلا له معزة كبيرة جدا عندى و متسألش ليه :smile01*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بالفستان القصير اوى طبيعى هبقى مميزة بس احتمال محدش  هينزلنى من البيت :smile01
> انا اخرى فوق الركبة على طول اكتر من كدة مينفعش خالص .. *



ههههههه
ليهم حق يخافو عليكي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منور يا سمورة *
> 
> 
> 
> *انت على راسنا يا بيتر ... كفاية اسمك اصلا له معزة كبيرة جدا عندى و متسألش ليه :smile01*





لالالالا مش هسال خالص
انا كل لما اكلم حد يقولي اسمك ليه معزه عندي
^_^
طيب بالنسبه لصاحب الاسم الي هو انا
ايه ظروفي مع المعزه دي ولا ايه يا وديع
:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما انا دول اللى فكرت فيهم .. بس عايزة اجيب الجاكيت الاول و بعدين الفستان سهل لو مش لقيته اروح لاتيليه بتعامل معاه و اخلى الاستايلست يفصلهولى .. لكن الجاكيت الفورير لازم جاهز .. غبية انا كان قدامى و كسلت قولت هعمل بيه ايه
> 
> حاضر هصورلك الطقم كله كمان :smile01*
> 
> ...


هههههههههه

انتي اتعنسي مستحيييييييييل


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا جيت يا بنات هيييييييييييييييه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> ليهم حق يخافو عليكي




بطلي مجااامله بقي :smile01:smile01
دي تخوف بلد 
الي يكلمها تاكله ^_^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> انتي اتعنسي مستحيييييييييل




:59::59::59:


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *منور يا سمورة *
> 
> *بنورك*


*ممكن اخد رايكم فى تصميم
عملتو دلوقتى ولا مش ممكن*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا جيت يا بنات هيييييييييييييييه*​



منورررررررره


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بطلي مجااامله بقي :smile01:smile01
> دي تخوف بلد
> الي يكلمها تاكله ^_^



في فرق ف انها تاكل اللي يكلمها وطبعا في دي شطووره
وانها يتخاف عليها

يلا قوم نام  طولت ع النت:smile01


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

م تفتحو موضوع اية الملل دة
هههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

سموره +رورو


منوووووورين الدنيا كلها


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :59::59::59:



:act23::act23::act23::act23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> ليهم حق يخافو عليكي



*ههههههههه ربنا يخليكى بس مش يخافو كدة يعنى :t23:*



+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لالالالا مش هسال خالص
> انا كل لما اكلم حد يقولي اسمك ليه معزه عندي
> ^_^
> طيب بالنسبه لصاحب الاسم الي هو انا
> ...



*ابقى خلى وديع يرد عليك يا لمض .. عشان تتسحب من لسانك اللى هقصهولك دة تانى :59:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> انتي اتعنسي مستحيييييييييل



*صدقينى على المناظر اللى بشوفها تبقى العنوسة نعمة و ابوس ايدى شعر و دقن :smile01*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا جيت يا بنات هيييييييييييييييه*​



*نورتى البيت يا بطة :t4:*



+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بطلي مجااامله بقي :smile01:smile01
> دي تخوف بلد
> الي يكلمها تاكله ^_^



*ههههههههههههههههههه ظالمنى انت على فكرة 
بس مادام ظلم بظلم انا مبحبش اتظلم .. فخلى بالك احسن تتاكل بقا :59:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ممكن اخد رايكم فى تصميم
> عملتو دلوقتى ولا مش ممكن*



منور يا سموووره
اكيد ممكن
هات نشووف


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> سموره +رورو
> 
> 
> منوووووورين الدنيا كلها


*ميرسى يا بيتشر *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بما اني الكبير
هنــــلعـــب لعبه جاامده اووي
انا هنشر صوره فيها سؤال او اكتب سؤال
والكل يجاوب عليه
وبعدين انشر واحد تاني
ونفس الحكايه الي موافق يرفع ايده كده
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> في فرق ف انها تاكل اللي يكلمها وطبعا في دي شطووره
> وانها يتخاف عليها
> 
> يلا قوم نام  طولت ع النت:smile01



*يخليكى ليا ياقمر :t4:
صح يا بيتر يلا يا بابا اللى ادك نامو يلا اغسل سنانك و رجليك و نام :giveup:*



سهم الغدر قال:


> م تفتحو موضوع اية الملل دة
> هههههههه



*طب افتحى و احنا معاكى اهو .. انا دماغى فاصلة خالص *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*نورتى البيت يا بطة :t4:
*ده نورك يا قمر ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه ربنا يخليكى بس مش يخافو كدة يعنى :t23:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





خاف يا وديع


قصدي يا عيد ^__^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بما اني الكبير
> هنــــلعـــب لعبه جاامده اووي
> انا هنشر صوره فيها سؤال او اكتب سؤال
> والكل يجاوب عليه
> ...


انا مش موافقه
لا ف حكايه الكبير دي نوقف
انا الكبيره
يبقى ابعتلي الصور ع الخاص وانا انزلها ههههههه


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

:giveup::giveup::giveup:
موافقة ابن المسيح


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يخليكى ليا ياقمر :t4:
> صح يا بيتر يلا يا بابا اللى ادك نامو يلا اغسل سنانك و رجليك و نام :giveup:*
> 
> 
> ...




ليه كده يا شــــــــقاااوه 
دا احنا كنا كويسين مع بعض
بلالالالاش انتي بقي ها:smile01
وبعدين من امتي دماغك شغاله 
نفسي اشوف دماغك شغاله مره واحده بس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يخليكى ليا ياقمر :t4:
> صح يا بيتر يلا يا بابا اللى ادك نامو يلا اغسل سنانك و رجليك و نام :giveup:*
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منور يا سموووره
> اكيد ممكن
> هات نشووف


*علشان خطرك بس*




​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا مش موافقه
> لا ف حكايه الكبير دي نوقف
> انا الكبيره
> يبقى ابعتلي الصور ع الخاص وانا انزلها ههههههه




انتي الكبيره طيب يا كبيره
شوفي مين الي هيبعتلك الصور بقي
ولا اعــــرفك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ليه كده يا شــــــــقاااوه
> دا احنا كنا كويسين مع بعض
> بلالالالاش انتي بقي ها:smile01
> وبعدين من امتي دماغك شغاله
> نفسي اشوف دماغك شغاله مره واحده بس



*ما تقول لنفسك طيب .. انا حلوة و هادية معاك و انت اللى بتنكشنى اهو .. بتقول شكل للبيع و انا ساكتة

نفسك تشوف دماغى شغالة هههههههههههههههههه اول ما يبقى عندك نظر هتشوف على طول :smile01*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> sha2awet 2alam قال:
> 
> 
> > *يخليكى ليا ياقمر :t4:
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *علشان خطرك بس*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*روووووووووووووعة يا سمير 
تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ما تقول لنفسك طيب .. انا حلوة و هادية معاك و انت اللى بتنكشنى اهو .. بتقول شكل للبيع و انا ساكتة
> 
> نفسك تشوف دماغى شغالة هههههههههههههههههه اول ما يبقى عندك نظر هتشوف على طول :smile01*




ههههههههههههههههه
احنا اسفين يا صلاح 
خلي اليوم ده يعدي علي خير بقي 

فاهم يا وديــع ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*حولتونى يا عيال حرام عليكم 
كلكم بتتكلموا فى نفس ذات الوقت 
اهدوا شوية كدا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *علشان خطرك بس*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



الصوووووره كتير معبره ولايقه مع الكلام
 جميل اوووي يا سمووره
ربنا يبعد عنك يا جرح  او حزن


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة يا سمير
> تسلم ايدك *​


*ميرسية يا رورو
ربنا يخليكى دا من زوقك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

انا سكت اهو يا رورو...


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*شقاوة الفستان ده جامد شوفيه كدا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> احنا اسفين يا صلاح
> خلي اليوم ده يعدي علي خير بقي
> 
> فاهم يا وديــع ^_^



*هههههههههههههههههه ايوة كدة شاطر يا بابا جيب ورا .. ما كان من الاول  
يلا ادينى هرجع هادية اهو *



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حولتونى يا عيال حرام عليكم
> كلكم بتتكلموا فى نفس ذات الوقت
> اهدوا شوية كدا *​


*
هههههههههههههههه معلش يا رورو .. حاولى تتأقلمى بقا :giveup:*


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الصوووووره كتير معبره ولايقه مع الكلام
> جميل اوووي يا سمووره
> ربنا يبعد عنك يا جرح  او حزن


*امين يارب 
اختى لولو دا
جرح صعب يتلم
بيجرحونى اكترواكتر
ربنا يباركك ويفرح
 قلبك ويسعدك
امين يارب ويبعد 
عنك كل شر وشبة شر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا سكت اهو يا رورو...


*حبيبتى يخليكى ليا 
مبقتش عارفة انا فين انا مين انا ازاى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههه معلش يا رورو .. حاولى تتأقلمى بقا :giveup:*


*هههههههه وانا اجبلكم دماغ منين *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقاوة الفستان ده جامد شوفيه كدا *



*اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة كدة كتير بجد 
بس دة صيفى بس مالهوش حل بجد رووووعة :t23:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه ايوة كدة شاطر يا بابا جيب ورا .. ما كان من الاول
> يلا ادينى هرجع هادية اهو *
> 
> 
> ...




اجيب ورا ايه يا ماما
انا رخصتي علي قداام
انا بهدي الامور علشان مش فايقلك ^_^
شوفي مين جاب لورا المره الي فاتت
وبلاش انتي بقي هاا


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووة كدة كتير بجد
> بس دة صيفى بس مالهوش حل بجد رووووعة :t23:*


*مش انتى هتلبسى جاكت فرو عليه 
يبقى متقيديش نفسك بالموديل شتوى ولا صيفى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*خدى ده بقا روووووووعة وينفع من غير جاكت 
*



​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقاوة الفستان ده جامد شوفيه كدا *



استغفر الله..غضو البصر يا اخوه
ذووووقك حلو وجمييل يا اختنا في الله رورو
بس لو كانت الصوره واضحه يا اختاه كانت اتضحت الرؤيا وحكمنا كويس ع الفستان:smile01


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اجيب ورا ايه يا ماما
> انا رخصتي علي قداام
> انا بهدي الامور علشان مش فايقلك ^_^
> شوفي مين جاب لورا المره الي فاتت
> وبلاش انتي بقي هاا



*رخصة ايه مش اما تطلع بطاقة الاول :smile01
حقك تقولى ماما .. ما انا لو اتجوزت بدرى كنت جبت ادك بس تقول ايه بقا زمن غدار :giveup:

اة مش اما روحت تنشف عرقك :giveup:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> استغفر الله..غضو البصر يا اخوه
> ذووووقك حلو وجمييل يا اختنا في الله رورو
> بس لو كانت الصوره واضحه يا اختاه كانت اتضحت الرؤيا وحكمنا كويس ع الفستان:smile01


*هههههههههه ما هى مش واضحة يا اخت لولو علشان 

محدش يبص غير على الفستان بس ه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خدى ده بقا روووووووعة وينفع من غير جاكت
> *
> 
> 
> ...



لا كده البت هتتخطف
روووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خدى ده بقا روووووووعة وينفع من غير جاكت
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*هو انتى شايفة المشكلة هنا الجاكيت بس مش هلبسه ؟؟ 
دة محتاجله فستان اصلا فوق الفستان :smile01*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هوووووووووووووووووووووس
اسكتوا بقي هنبدا لعب
انا هحط سؤال وكل واحد يجاوب بصراحه
والي مش عاوز يجاوب علي السؤال يعلق عليه بكلمة غامض!!
تمام
شقااوه اسكتي مش وقت خناق 
يلا كله يقول ابدا علشان ابدا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا كده البت هتتخطف
> روووووووووووووووووووووعه


*ههههههههههه بت يا شقاوة اوعى تمشى لوحدك صحيح 
لحسن ترجعى تدعى عليا فى الاخر *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>



فيه درااااع بااااااااااااااااااااااااين ^___^


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هو انتى شايفة المشكلة هنا الجاكيت بس مش هلبسه ؟؟
> دة محتاجله فستان اصلا فوق الفستان :smile01*


*ههههههههههه 
ما احنا هنعمل ايه بقا هنطول شوية 
ونضيق الشباك الى فوق شويتين *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكلكم مشغوليييييين
انى راح عنكم بلا عودة
واتمنى الا اترك ورايا
زكريات مؤلمة بل
زكريات جميل
اتمنى زلك 
والان الوداع 
يااصدقاء
*


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *رخصة ايه مش اما تطلع بطاقة الاول :smile01*
> *حقك تقولى ماما .. ما انا لو اتجوزت بدرى كنت جبت ادك بس تقول ايه بقا زمن غدار :giveup:*
> 
> *اة مش اما روحت تنشف عرقك :giveup:*


 
واااااا اسفااااااااه زمن غدار ورجالة اغدر من الزمن
لا خير فى دة ولا دة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> استغفر الله..غضو البصر يا اخوه
> ذووووقك حلو وجمييل يا اختنا في الله رورو
> بس لو كانت الصوره واضحه يا اختاه كانت اتضحت الرؤيا وحكمنا كويس ع الفستان:smile01



*بدأت اشك فيكى :smile01*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا كده البت هتتخطف
> روووووووووووووووووووووعه



*ماهى رورو تقريبا مستغنية عنى :mus13:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


>



*روعة دة بس قماشته مش سهل تتلاقى 
و بحب الحاجات الابسط شوية .. زى اللى قبله مثلا :new8:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> فيه درااااع بااااااااااااااااااااااااين ^___^


*ههههههههههههه مركز انت ياخويا 
علشان كدا هما مدرينهم *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه بت يا شقاوة اوعى تمشى لوحدك صحيح
> لحسن ترجعى تدعى عليا فى الاخر *​



هههههههه صحح


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هوووووووووووووووووووووس
> اسكتوا بقي هنبدا لعب
> انا هحط سؤال وكل واحد يجاوب بصراحه
> والي مش عاوز يجاوب علي السؤال يعلق عليه بكلمة غامض!!
> ...




ولا اكني بكلم نفسي :thnk0001:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ماهى رورو تقريبا مستغنية عنى
**اخص عليكى ده انتى حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى 
خمسة حبيبتى 
على راى الاخت الفاضلة فيفى عبده *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ولا اكني بكلم نفسي :thnk0001:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بدأت اشك فيكى :smile01*
> 
> 
> هههههههه يا مشكللله انتي بلاش تشكي
> ...


بقولك ايه يا شقاوه انتي ذوقك مشكله
ما تقعدي في بيتكم ندردش ع النت ليليتها وبلاش فرح ووجع الدماغ


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه بت يا شقاوة اوعى تمشى لوحدك صحيح
> لحسن ترجعى تدعى عليا فى الاخر *​



*ههههههههه لا متخافيش من باب العربية لباب الكنيسة .. مفيهاش مشى حتى :smile01*



+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> فيه درااااع بااااااااااااااااااااااااين ^___^



*هييييييييييييييييييييه ظهر الحق .. ينصر دينك يا استاذ نفيســـــــــــــــة :smile01*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> ما احنا هنعمل ايه بقا هنطول شوية
> ونضيق الشباك الى فوق شويتين *​



*ايوة هنعمل موديل تانى اصلا اهو .. مش بقولك محتاجله فستان تانى اساسا :mus13:*



سهم الغدر قال:


> واااااا اسفااااااااه زمن غدار ورجالة اغدر من الزمن
> لا خير فى دة ولا دة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*مفيش حاجة فيهم ليها امان ابدا ...  يا مأمنة للرجال يا مأمنة للمية فى الغربال :smile01 كدة قلبناها مصطبة بحق رابونا :smile01*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ولا اكني بكلم نفسي :thnk0001:



ههههه مهو مشكلتك جاي تتحكم فينا في مصطبتنا وتسكت البنات
انا ممكن اسكت لكن شقاوه ورور انسىىىىىىى
لازم تتوسسسسسسل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *شكلكم مشغوليييييين
> انى راح عنكم بلا عودة
> واتمنى الا اترك ورايا
> زكريات مؤلمة بل
> ...



وداع ايه يا سمير
مين اللي مزعلك من المنتدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايوة هنعمل موديل تانى اصلا اهو .. مش بقولك محتاجله فستان تانى اساسا
**هههههههههههه 
اعمل ايه ده فى شوية موديلات تجنن 
بس المشكله انها مش شبابيك بس 
ده منور بحاله 
وكمان علشان الرقابة 
واللى قاعدنلنا فى المصطبة دوووووول كمان *

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ولا اكني بكلم نفسي :thnk0001:



*لا يا سيدنا مش القصد بس انا هقفل عشان انام  طالبة مجتهدة انا و كل مرة الدكتور بيصحينى فى السيكشن و نفسه يشوفنى صاحية و لو مرة بالغلط :smile01*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماهى رورو تقريبا مستغنية عنى
> **اخص عليكى ده انتى حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى
> خمسة حبيبتى
> على راى الاخت الفاضلة فيفى عبده *
> ​



*لا مادام استشهدتى بالاخت الفاضلة فيفى عبده تبقى صادقة :smile01 ربنا يخليكى ليا يا روح قلبى :t4:*



lo siento_mucho قال:


> بقولك ايه يا شقاوه انتي ذوقك مشكله
> ما تقعدي في بيتكم ندردش ع النت ليليتها وبلاش فرح ووجع الدماغ



*تؤ مش الفكرة كل ما فى الامر بحب الحاجة السيمبل و الطول يبقى لحد الركبة او فوقها بسيط عشان حتى اما ادخل الكنيسة الموضوع ميبقاش صعب اوى ... ههههههههه انتى عايزاهم يقتلونى .. دى اخر مرة هشوفهم و مسافرين مش هيرجعو قبل 3 سنين  فلازم اروح بقا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*يلا تصبحو على خير 

سويت دريمز ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يلا تصبحو على خير
> 
> سويت دريمز ​*


*وانتى من اهل الخير يا قمر *


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 ديسمبر 2012)

وانتى من اهل الخير 
انتى اسعد


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وداع ايه يا سمير
> مين اللي مزعلك من المنتدى


*الوادع من هنا
سوف ازهب 
الى القمر واشكولة حالى
واللى بيجرالى اة يااااااانى
شعر دا ولامش شعر
يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدراس
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

وانتي من اهله يا شقاوه

سويت الي انتي قولتي عليه ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*يلا يا بيتشر ابدا اللعبة 
بس هى ايه انا مش فهماها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *الوادع من هنا
> سوف ازهب
> الى القمر واشكولة حالى
> واللى بيجرالى اة يااااااانى
> ...


*هههههههههههههه ده شعرية 
اخت الشعر يا سمير *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

وانتي من اهلووو يا قمره


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *الوادع من هنا
> سوف ازهب
> الى القمر واشكولة حالى
> واللى بيجرالى اة يااااااانى
> ...


هههههه شعر 
انت بس خليك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا بيتششششششششررررررررررررررررر
حد ينده عليه معايا يا جماعة علشان شكله مش سامع 
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ده شعرية
> اخت الشعر يا سمير *​


*هههههههههههههههه
اوصفلى شكلها اية:new8:
يا متعلمة يا بتاعتة المدرسة :smile01
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ** اوصفلى شكلها اية:new8:*​* يا متعلمة يا بتاعتة المدرسة :smile01
> هههههههههههههه*


*نسيت ههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بيتششششششششررررررررررررررررر
> حد ينده عليه معايا يا جماعة علشان شكله مش سامع
> هههههههههههههه*​


*بدل بيشرررررررر
انا موجود وبعرف فى التصميماات
برضو وعارف سى بيشررررررررر
يعوز اية*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بدل بيشرررررررر
> انا موجود وبعرف فى التصميماات
> برضو وعارف سى بيشررررررررر
> يعوز اية*


*عاوزين نلعب اللعبة اللى كان بيقول عليها *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بيتششششششششررررررررررررررررر
> حد ينده عليه معايا يا جماعة علشان شكله مش سامع
> هههههههههههههه*​



يااااااااا حج  بيتر
تعالى عازين الصور عشان نلعب
هات الصور والاسئله وروح انت نام


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه شعر
> انت بس خليك


*لا انا مسميشى خلينى
انا اسمى سمير
هههههههههههههههه
مش هى دى الحقيقة
هى ولا مش هى
يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدراس
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااااااااا حج  بيتر
> تعالى عازين الصور عشان نلعب
> هات الصور والاسئله وروح انت نام


*انا بدل لى بيتر
ينفع
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا بدل لى بيتر
> ينفع
> ههههههههههههههه*


اها ينفععع
هات الصوره والسؤال


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اها ينفععع
> هات الصوره والسؤال




منتظرينك يا سمير


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اوووووووووووووووووكشن
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> منتظرينك يا سمير


يا هلا هلا
ساعه بنندهك عليك انا و رورو


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*السؤال صعب اووووووووووى
مين هيقدر يجاوووووووووب
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا هلا هلا
> ساعه بنندهك عليك انا و رورو



كنت بشوف اكل
وجيت بحمل الصور
لقيت سمير بدالي 
ادينا منتظرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> كنت بشوف اكل
> وجيت بحمل الصور
> لقيت سمير بدالي
> ادينا منتظرين


*هو مين بالظبط اللى جايب اللعبة حيرتونى والله *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو مين بالظبط اللى جايب اللعبة حيرتونى والله *​



المفروض انا 
سمير لغبط اللعبه الي كانت في دماغي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>


*حرف النوووووووووون *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>








اللعبه مش كده خالص علي فكره :thnk0001:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> كنت بشوف اكل
> وجيت بحمل الصور
> لقيت سمير بدالي
> ادينا منتظرين



نزل انت كمان الصور نجاوب ع الكل


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اللعبه مش كده خالص علي فكره :thnk0001:


*طب انزل باللعبة مستنى ايه *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> المفروض انا
> سمير لغبط اللعبه الي كانت في دماغي


*احناواحد
هههههههههه
اناوانت*


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب انزل باللعبة مستنى ايه *​


*على رايك برضو*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

كله يبص
اللعبه عباره عن سؤال 
كله يرد عليه بصراحه
والي ملوش رد علي السؤال يعلق برضو بس يكتب غامض
ولما الكل يخلص
انزل بسؤال تاني 
انا هبدا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هصلح كل حاجة ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

كنت قولت لا بدل اه وما سبت بلدي
...


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*كنت
ابعد عنها بجد
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

جاوب انت كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*ها وبعدين ايه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

كنت فكرت قبل ما اعمل حاجات كتير 

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ها وبعدين ايه*​



ههههه شكلو بياكل او نام:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عن نفسي اه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه شكلو بياكل او نام:smile01


*ههههههههههه قوموا ناموا يا ولاد 
على راى محمد صبحى *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ها وبعدين ايه*​


*ولاقبلين
ولامحمدين
ولا حسنين
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا عن نفسي اه ​


*مش عارفة لانى الانسان اللى اخترته اهلى وافقوا  عليه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

يا بشر انا كدا هنام منكم ​


----------



## Samir poet (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*سعتها ربنا يختارلى الصالح
لنفسى  بس عن نفسى
ناوى اعيش كدا بدون زواج
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا عن نفسي اه ​



انا عن نفسي اه لا ء هههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

الاهتمام الصدق..​


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسلوبة فى الحوار
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*بص الراحة دى من عند ربنا 
فى ناس كتير مش يرتحلها كدا من الطلعة الاولى 
وناس تانى بتدخل قلبى من اقل كلام معاها *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مممممممم
شخصيتو واسلوبو في الكلام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الاحــمر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسود​


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاحمر
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لوولوو راحت فين؟؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

كل مره وع حسب المود
بس الاغلب الاسود والفوشيا لما ببقى مبسوطه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لوولوو راحت فين؟؟​



موجوده
كنت بستنى السؤال:t39:


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كل مره وع حسب المود
> بس الاغلب الاسود والفوشيا لما ببقى مبسوطه


*ياالوانك يا عمووووووووو
يا قرموطى
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لو خسرت اغلي الناس ليك
بسبب غلطه منك
هتعمل ايه علشان ترجعهم؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ياالوانك يا عمووووووووو
> يا قرموطى
> هههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههه
اعجبك انا وانا قرموطي دي


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لو خسرت اغلي الناس ليك
> بسبب غلطه منك
> هتعمل ايه علشان ترجعهم؟؟


*ماخلاص اللى فات مات
حاولنا وكانوالاول ملايكة
ربنا يسامحهم بقى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لو خسرت اغلي الناس ليك
> بسبب غلطه منك
> هتعمل ايه علشان ترجعهم؟؟


*هتأسف ليه واقوله سامحنى 
واعمل المستحيل علشان اصالحه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لو خسرت اغلي الناس ليك
> بسبب غلطه منك
> هتعمل ايه علشان ترجعهم؟؟



هعمللللللل المستحييييل اكيد
:act19:


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> اعجبك انا وانا قرموطي دي


*موووووووووووووت
بطعم المووووووووووووز
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هعمللللللل المستحييييل اكيد
> :act19:


*على رايك يعنى راى من رايك
يا اجمل اسم
بنسبالى وهو لولو
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مين ابقي الصديق ولا الحبيب.؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مين ابقي الصديق ولا الحبيب.؟​


*بالنسبالى الاتنين *​


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاتنين
وبالاكتر الصديق
لان الحبيب مش بيدوم
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *على رايك يعنى راى من رايك
> يا اجمل اسم
> بنسبالى وهو لولو
> ههههههههههههه*



هههههههه
انا مش اسمي لولو


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> انا مش اسمي لولو


*هما بيدلعولكى
هنافى المنتدى
بقولكلك لولو*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مين ابقي الصديق ولا الحبيب.؟​



ولا وااااحد
نفسي هي الابقى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ماذا يعني البعد بالنسبه لك
نسيان ام اشتياق؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ماذا يعني البعد بالنسبه لك
> نسيان ام اشتياق؟​


*اشتيااااااااااااا*ق​


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*لوكان حبيبة
اشتياق
لوكان عزاب
نسيان
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

عذاب ع اشتياق


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ماذا ستفعل الشخص الوحيد القادر علي مسح دموعك
هو من جعلك تبكي؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ماذا ستفعل الشخص الوحيد القادر علي مسح دموعك
> هو من جعلك تبكي؟


*هحس بالجرح اكتر من اى شخص تانى ابكانى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يسامحوو...وانا ربنا يتولاني بقى


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشخاص كثيرون جرحون
وحدة بابا يسوع يمسحلى 
دمع عيونى 
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

كل واحد يتمني امنيه؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> كل واحد يتمني امنيه؟​


*بتمنى اعيش مع ربنا باقى ايام عمرى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بتمنى اكون مريضه باي مرض  كبييير عشان اسافر بدري ل ربنا وبارادتو هو


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*دىامنية فعلان بجداااااااااا





*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ماذا علمتك الحياه؟​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ماذا علمتك الحياه؟​


*علمتنى ان محدش بيدوم لحد 
وخيرا تعمل شرا تلقى *​


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

انا هدخل انااام
تصبحو علي الف خير وسعاده
ونكمل بكره

سويت دريمز علي راي شقاوه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا هدخل انااام
> تصبحو علي الف خير وسهاده
> ونكمل بكره
> 
> سويت دريمز علي راي شقاوه ​


*جود نايت بيتشر 
ربنا معاك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

علمتني ان الطيبه مصطلح غبي ومالوش مكان وسط الغدر والكذب والظلم
واني اكون ميتة الاحساس عشان اعرف اعيش واكمل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وانت من اهلو يا بيتر
وميرسي ع الاسئله اللي خلاتنا نفضغض شويه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانت من اهلو يا بيتر
> وميرسي ع الاسئله اللي خلاتنا نفضغض شويه
> ربنا يباركك



العفو يا لولو^_*
كل يوم هقدم فكره جميله 
بس ياريت ندخل علي المصطبه بدري بقي
علشان نقضي وقت كبير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> العفو يا لولو^_*
> كل يوم هقدم فكره جميله
> بس ياريت ندخل علي المصطبه بدري بقي
> علشان نقضي وقت كبير


تمااام يا بيتر
ان شاء الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا شامة ريحه افكار جديده
ربنا يستر ههههههه
عاملين ايه يابشرررررررررر مفتقداكم وربنا ياجودعاااان
*


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Hi ladies...

How important is physical beauty to you?

(Honestly)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

صباااح الخييير على الناس الى قالبا ليلها نهااار و نهارها لييل--
 هههههههه عالم سهيره--


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا شامة ريحه افكار جديده
> ربنا يستر ههههههه
> عاملين ايه يابشرررررررررر مفتقداكم وربنا ياجودعاااان
> *


تيتاا منوره بامانة ..
فينك مش باينة يعني وحشاني كتييير ...



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صباااح الخييير على الناس الى قالبا ليلها نهااار و نهارها لييل--
> هههههههه عالم سهيره--



صباح الفل ياا حبو ياا قمره انتي ..
انااا كنت من العالم السهيره دي بس يومي اتعدل الحمد لله ..
المهم انتي عاملة اية واية اخبارك .. ومنوره برضوو اكييد ..


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> How important is physical beauty to you?
> 
> (Honestly)



?....Anybody....


ما أهمية الجمال الخارجي لكِ ؟  (برجاء الإجابة بصدق )

(شكر خاص ل"حبوا اعدائكم" على مﻻحظتها)


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> صباح الفل ياا حبو ياا قمره انتي ..
> انااا كنت من العالم السهيره دي بس يومي اتعدل الحمد لله ..
> المهم انتي عاملة اية واية اخبارك .. ومنوره برضوو اكييد ..


 انا الحقيقه عمرى ما كنت سهيره--
 ممكن ايام فلتات تحصل كدا--
 بس غير كدا انا انااام بدرى ممكن من 7 او 8 و اصحى 4:00 بس دلوقتى بنام عادى على حسب 10 او 11 و اصحى 5:30


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الفساتين ديه ليكى ياشقاوة مش عارف هتعجبك   ولا لا بس هى من تصميم المصمم اللبنانى المعروف زهير مراد 
شوفيهم وشوية كده اجبلك شوية تصاميم من بتوع ايلى صعب ( لبنانى برددو )


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفساتين دى مش خانقة وطويلة شوية ، مش عايزين الحشمة الزيادة دى  *


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ايلى صعب


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *الفساتين دى مش خانقة وطويلة شوية ، مش عايزين الحشمة الزيادة دى  *



صدقينى مش لازم التريقة هى ممكن تاخد افكار ومش تعملها قصيرة اوى كده 
انا شخصيا باخد ساعات موديلات قصيرة اوى وبعملها اطول من الموديل الاصلى عادى يعنى مفيش اى مشكلة 
هى مجرد افكار وهى تاخد منا حتى ممكن الالوان بس 
thank you


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ايلى ..... صعب جداً  ، بس هى فين شقاوة ؟؟؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صدقينى مش لازم التريقة هى ممكن تاخد افكار ومش تعملها قصيرة اوى كده
> انا شخصيا باخد ساعات موديلات قصيرة اوى وبعملها اطول من الموديل الاصلى عادى يعنى مفيش اى مشكلة
> هى مجرد افكار وهى تاخد منا حتى ممكن الالوان بس
> thank you




بتعمليها فين ؟؟؟ وإزاى يعنى ؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بتعمليها فين ؟؟؟ وإزاى يعنى ؟؟



بعملها فى اى مكان بيتعمل فيه تعديلات على الموديلات 
حتى كمان ساعات بيبقا فيه فاتحة كبيرة فى الفستان ممكن بتطلبى من بعض المحلات انها تعملك موديل تكون فتحته مقفولة شوية 

وبعدين انا جايبالها حاجات تاخد منها افكار مش بالضرورة هتلبسها ومفتكرش يعنى ان الفساتين اللى انا جايباها  هى بس اللى قصيرة او قصدى طويلة اوى بزيادة:t23: كان فيه بردو فساتين فى كام صفحة كده قدام قصيرين بردو


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بعملها فى اى مكان بيتعمل فيه تعديلات على الموديلات
> حتى كمان ساعات بيبقا فيه فاتحة كبيرة فى الفستان ممكن بتطلبى من بعض المحلات انها تعملك موديل تكون فتحته مقفولة شوية
> 
> وبعدين انا جايبالها حاجات تاخد منها افكار مش بالضرورة هتلبسها ومفتكرش يعنى ان الفساتين اللى انا جايباها  هى بس اللى قصيرة او قصدى طويلة اوى بزيادة:t23: كان فيه بردو فساتين فى كام صفحة كده قدام قصيرين بردو



شكرا أنجل 
كلامك مظبوط 
كل سنة وإنتى طيبة حبيبتى


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شكرا أنجل
> كلامك مظبوط
> كل سنة وإنتى طيبة حبيبتى



العفو على ايه ؟
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة :new8:


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ما أهمية الجمال الخارجي لكِ ؟  (برجاء الإجابة بصدق )

(شكر خاص ل"حبوا اعدائكم" على مﻻحظتها)


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الفساتين ديه ليكى ياشقاوة مش عارف هتعجبك   ولا لا بس هى من تصميم المصمم اللبنانى المعروف زهير مراد
> شوفيهم وشوية كده اجبلك شوية تصاميم من بتوع ايلى صعب ( لبنانى برددو )





Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايلى صعب



*الله عليكى ولا ذوقك يا قمر .. اول اتنين لمراد رائعين .. و تصميم ايلى مالهوش حل كالعادة .. 

بس انا كنت عايزة فستان شتوى كلاسيك هادى خالص مش سواريه .. 


ربنا يخليكى ليا تعبتك معايا :t4: لو فيه تانى هاتى بقا :smile01*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ايلى ..... صعب جداً  ، بس هى فين شقاوة ؟؟؟



*شقاوة هنا اهو مين بينادى:t23:*



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بتعمليها فين ؟؟؟ وإزاى يعنى ؟؟



*فيه اتيليهات متخصصة فى فساتين السواريه بتعملها مخصوص .. و فيه استايلست للفساتين العادية و التاييرات و ماشابه .. بتديهم الفكرة و هما بيظبطوها على جسمك بمقاساتك و حسب طلباتك .. عشان كدة بفضل انى اعمل الفستان ليا مش اجيبه جاهز لانى اما جيبته جاهز اضطريت اوديه لواحد يطولهولى شوية *



Angel.Eyes قال:


> وبعدين انا جايبالها حاجات تاخد منها افكار مش بالضرورة هتلبسها ومفتكرش يعنى ان الفساتين اللى انا جايباها  هى بس اللى قصيرة او قصدى طويلة اوى بزيادة:t23: كان فيه بردو فساتين فى كام صفحة كده قدام قصيرين بردو



*استرى علينا يستر عليكى ربنا :smile01 فضيحة دايما كدة :mus13:*



johnnie قال:


> ما أهمية الجمال الخارجي لكِ ؟  (برجاء الإجابة بصدق )
> 
> (شكر خاص ل"حبوا اعدائكم" على مﻻحظتها)



*كان نفسى اقولك النبى عربى بس حبو لحقتك على آخر لحظة :smile01 

الجمال مهم بس لو طبيعى يكون افضل من الميكب و الالوانات و الحاجات دى و اللبس السيمبل بيكون ظريف .. بس يبقى كدب رسمى لو واحدة قالتلك انها بتحافظ على مظهرها الخارجى 24/7 .. اوقات التغيير بيبقى مطلوب برضه .. مينفعش واحدة تبقى على طول لابسة كلاسيك و كعب ولا واحدة على طول فساتين .. اوقات اللبس الاسبورتيف و الباديهات و الجينزات و كدة بتبقى عملية اكتر و ان كانت مش بنفس الشياكة زى اللبس الكلاسيك بس التغيير حلو .. حتى اما تلبس حاجة شيك اوى تحس بالفرق متبقاش على طول بنفس المنظر :t23:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
*ولآ زمآن يآ مصطبة *
أنآ فآكرة موضوع آلفسآتين دآ إتنآقشنآ فيه أول كم صفحة *^_^*


طيب أنآ عآيزة أضم صوتى لشقآوة بصرآحة
عندى فرح فى شهر وآحد وعآيزة حآجة سوآرية وشتوى فى نفس ذآت آلوقت 

*فهل من معين *
:t23:




*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> *ولآ زمآن يآ مصطبة *
> أنآ فآكرة موضوع آلفسآتين دآ إتنآقشنآ فيه أول كم صفحة *^_^*
> ...



*ههههههههههه ماهو انا عندى نفس الموضوع 

قلبى كام صفحة لورا .. رورو كمان كانت جايبة فساتين جبارة امبارح شتوى و سيمبل اوى و تلبسى عليهم جاكيت او بالطو او شال على حسب بقا 

انتى بتحبى الوان ايه صحيح ؟*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا بوني ادمين..​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه ماهو انا عندى نفس الموضوع
> 
> قلبى كام صفحة لورا .. رورو كمان كانت جايبة فساتين جبارة امبارح شتوى و سيمبل اوى و تلبسى عليهم جاكيت او بالطو او شال على حسب بقا
> 
> انتى بتحبى الوان ايه صحيح ؟*


ههههههـ *آلقلو**ب عند بعضهآ دآيماً :t23:*


جميل هرجع كم صفحة وأدور

أمممم
بصى هو* آلموديل إللى بيحكم* 
عن نفسى مش هتفرق بحس أى لون هيليق
بس * أهم حآجة يكون سيمبل* مش رآيحة أنور فى آلفرح أنآ :smile01



*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ما أهمية الجمال الخارجي لكِ ؟  (برجاء الإجابة بصدق )
> 
> (شكر خاص ل"حبوا اعدائكم" على مﻻحظتها)


أنآ مآفهمتش آلسؤآل قوى 
*أهميته بآلنسبة لأيه* ..؟

بس أكيد هو مهم جداُ لأى بنت ..* آلمرأهـ كآئن محب للجمآل*
بس بيفرق من آلبنت للتآنية فى ترتيبه فى أولويآتهآ
فيه وآحدة بيكون جمآلهآ وشكلهآ مسيطر على تفكيرهآ طول آلوقت 
وغيرهآ بتهتم بيه زيه زى أى شئ عندهآ .. كلهم يستحقوآ آلإهتمآم .. وعن نفسى بشوف دآ آلأنسب

*وزى مآ قآلت شقآوة* كل وآحده وعلى حسب ذوقهآ وإللى يليق عليهآ
بتختآر طريقة لبسهآ أو آلمكيآج 
بس مفيش حد هيقدر يهتم بشكله طول آلوقت حتى لو عآيز كدآ
:t23:



*.،*
​


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وانت طيب يا سمووره​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 ديسمبر 2012)

العفو ياشقاوة هبقا ادورلك على حاجات شتوى واجيلك تانى :t23:

بالنسبة لسؤال جونى , هو الشكل والمظهر الخارجى اكيد مهم 
بس زى ماقالت شقاوة الواحد مش هيلبس كلاسيك طول الوقت يعنى انا مثلا مينفعش اروح الشغل بكعب عالى وانا عارفه ان شغلى فيه وقفة كتير يبقا انا كده بموت نفسى ومش مستاهله 
ساعات كتير اكيد الواحد بيلبس حاجات كاجوال زى الجينز وكده وديه مش فيها مشكلة وممكن اوى تبقا شيك بردو وبناتى خالص الفكرة فى الطريقة اللى بتتلبس بيها 

وبردو مش دايما الواحد هيبقا مهتم بنفسه طول الوقت اه الواحد لما بيكون مهتم ده بيكون خلاص جزء من حياته او جزء من يومه لكن اكيد مع مشغوليات الحياة والشغل او الدراسة اللى بتاكل اليوم وبتاكل التفكير كله ده غير  ان فيه ايام الواحد بيبقا مش طايق نفسه فيها وموده مش كويس وده بيأثر على اهتمامه اكيد 
فطبيعى ان اى حد بيكون اوقات مش مهتم او بمعنى اصح مش مهتم اوى زى العادى يعنى 
بس المهم انه مش يكون مهمل فى نفسه طول الوقت او حتى فى الاوقات اللى اهتمامه فيها بيقل بسبب الشغل وكده يكون مهتم بالحاجات الاساسية يعنى 
واى انسان اوقات بيكون حلو واقات حلو اوى واوقات gorgeous وهكذا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

قوموا من على المصطبة دى بقا ، وإقفلوا على المشاريب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*ليه قطع الارزاق يا ملكتنا *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

انا جيت ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*و انا مشيت 

نورت البيت يا بيتر *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه قطع الارزاق يا ملكتنا *



خليهم يقوموا يناموا بقا كفاية عليهم سهر لحد كدة  ، 



+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا جيت ​




طالما دخلت المكان النسائى ده ، يبقا تقوم تغسل المواعين ههههههههههههههه يا معلم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ليه كده يا شقاوه
هتمشي علشان انا جيت 
بنورك طبعا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انا مشيت
> 
> نورت البيت يا بيتر *




وأنا أقولك تصبحى على خير يا دكتورة ، غداً القاكِ :new8:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> خليهم يقوموا يناموا بقا كفاية عليهم سهر لحد كدة  ،
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انتي شكلك متعرفنيش ^_^
وبعدين المفروض العكس
المفروض حد منكم يعملي كوباية شاي ولا صنية بطاطس ^_^


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم
يا ايتها الاخوة
هزة المصطبةالنسائية 
حرام شرعا
لا يجوز فى شرع الله
عمل مصطبةنسائية
حراااااااااااااااااااااام
حراااااااااااااااااااام
اصلاة حراااااااااااااااام
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا 
انا جيتتتتتتتتتت*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وعليكم السلام سمير
سالنوور يا رورو 
نورتي البيت


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> وعليكم السلام سمير
> سالنوور يا رورو
> نورتي البيت


*ميرسى يا بيتر ده نورك 
هو مفيش حد هنا من البنات ولا ايه *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

انا هناااااااااااااااااااا
مساء الورد والفل والياسمين علي الناس اللي هنا
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا بيتر ده نورك
> هو مفيش حد هنا من البنات ولا ايه *​


شكلنا مش قد المقام


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا هناااااااااااااااااااا
> مساء الورد والفل والياسمين علي الناس اللي هنا
> ​


*اهلا روما حبيبتى وحشانى 
منورة يا قمر *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> شكلنا مش قد المقام


*هدى من روعك يا اخى هههههههه
انت على طول كدا تدخل شمال 
انا اقصد ان فى حد منهم موجود يعنى ولا لا 
منور يا باشا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اهلا روما حبيبتى وحشانى
> منورة يا قمر *​




انتي اكتر وحشاااااااني حببتي
بنورك ازيك بقا:t4:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انتي اكتر وحشاااااااني حببتي
> بنورك ازيك بقا:t4:
> ​


*انا تومام حبيبتى نشكر ربنا 

انتى اخبارك ايه طمنينى عليكى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا تومام حبيبتى نشكر ربنا
> 
> انتى اخبارك ايه طمنينى عليكى *​



دايمااا حببتي ياارب
الحمدلله كويسة انهارده
:new8::new8:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> دايمااا حببتي ياارب
> الحمدلله كويسة انهارده
> :new8::new8:
> ​


*يارب دايما يا حبيبتى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هدى من روعك يا اخى هههههههه
> انت على طول كدا تدخل شمال
> انا اقصد ان فى حد منهم موجود يعنى ولا لا
> منور يا باشا *​



انا مقدرش ادخل فيكي شمال ^_*
بوجودك طبعا



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا هناااااااااااااااااااا
> مساء الورد والفل والياسمين علي الناس اللي هنا
> ​



منوره يا قمر
اخبارك ايش


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يارب دايما يا حبيبتى *​




ميرسي ياحبيبت قلبي ربنا يخليكي ليا

ها هنرغي في ايه انهارده لحد ماحد يجيي
؟؟
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> منوره يا قمر
> اخبارك ايش



بنورك ياعسل ميرسي
الحمدلله تمومام
وانت اخبارك ايه ؟
​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

اناا كمان جيييت سالخييير عليكم ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي ياحبيبت قلبي ربنا يخليكي ليا
> 
> ها هنرغي في ايه انهارده لحد ماحد يجيي
> ؟؟
> ​


*مش عارفة تيجى نرغى عن الرجالة 
شوفلنا بقا موضوع نرغى فيه عنهم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اناا كمان جيييت سالخييير عليكم ..


*نورتى يا فبرونتى يا قمر 
سالنور والجمال *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اناا كمان جيييت سالخييير عليكم ..



مسااااااااء النور حببتي منوره​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة تيجى نرغى عن الرجالة
> شوفلنا بقا موضوع نرغى فيه عنهم *​




ههههههههههه
اوووووووك اصل بموت في النميمه عليهم هههههه
بس نرغي في ايه صافتهم اللي مش بتعجبنا 
ولاشكلهم ولا حاجه تاني ؟
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اوووووووك اصل بموت في النميمه عليهم هههههه
> بس نرغي في ايه صافتهم اللي مش بتعجبنا
> ولاشكلهم ولا حاجه تاني ؟
> ​


بصى الرجل مش بشكله 
الرجل بجد باسلوبه واحترامه للمراءة وتقديره ليها 
الصفات اللى مش بتعجبنى فى الرجل 
الكدب والعند وعدم الاعتارف بالخطاء​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الجمال  ع الجميلات
كيفكم بنات والرغي عن ايه
تيجو اعلمكم مغربي يمكن تنامو بدري هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الجمال  ع الجميلات
> كيفكم بنات والرغي عن ايه
> تيجو اعلمكم مغربي يمكن تنامو بدري هههههه


*مساء الفل على عيونك يا لولو 
بس بلاش مغربى اعتبرينى نمت انا نمت اهو 
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصى الرجل مش بشكله
> الرجل بجد باسلوبه واحترامه للمراءة وتقديره ليها
> الصفات اللى مش بتعجبنى فى الرجل
> الكدب والعند وعدم الاعتارف بالخطاء​




اممممممممم
هو فعلا مش بشكله بس مثلا في الجواز
مش معني كدا اخد واحد قرد علي الاقل يكون حلو شويه او مقبول 
اما عن الصفات 
الكذب اول صفه بالنسبه ليا 
الانانيه -سي السيد-
اقول ايه ولاايه:act23:
 ومش معني كدا اني انا خاليه من العيوب 
لا انا عندي عيوب كتييييييييييييييييييير ههههه

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مساء الفل على عيونك يا لولو
> بس بلاش مغربى اعتبرينى نمت انا نمت اهو
> هههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الجمال  ع الجميلات
> كيفكم بنات والرغي عن ايه
> تيجو اعلمكم مغربي يمكن تنامو بدري هههههه




هههههههههههه

مساء الورد حببتي 
المغربي صعب جداا بالذات لما يتكلموا بسرعه :new8:
اززيك حبيبت قلبي وعامل ايه الموز بتاعي 

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بنت الكنيسه منورررخ


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

احــم احــم
طب امشي انا بقي ولا ايه ؟؟
ايه ظروفي انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اممممممممم
> هو فعلا مش بشكله بس مثلا في الجواز
> مش معني كدا اخد واحد قرد علي الاقل يكون حلو شويه او مقبول
> اما عن الصفات
> ...


*هههههههههه انا معاكى ان لازم شكله يكون مقبول 
بس فى حاجة الواحد لما بيحب حد بيشوفه حلو 
حتى  لو هو فى نظر بقيت الناس مش حلو دى حاجة 
كلنا فينا عيوب اكيد مش الرجالة بس اللى فيهم عيوب كل الناس فيها عيوب اكيد بس العيوب كمان مش بتظهر كلها الا بعد الجواز لانكم بتعيشوا مع بعض وبتشوفوا بعض على الطبيعة غير فترة الخطوبة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> احــم احــم
> طب امشي انا بقي ولا ايه ؟؟
> ايه ظروفي انا


*هههههههههه لا يا بيتشر خليك قاعد وقول رايك فى الرجالة اللى انت منهم بس قول الحق *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بنت الكنيسه منورررخ




بنورك ياااااقلبي انا :love45:
كيفيك حببتي
​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نورتى يا فبرونتى يا قمر
> سالنور والجمال *​





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مسااااااااء النور حببتي منوره​


بنوركم بامانة يا قمرات انتو بجد 
المهم اسيكم .. ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> مساء الورد حببتي
> المغربي صعب جداا بالذات لما يتكلموا بسرعه :new8:
> ...



هههههههه 
الموز بتاعك تمام التمام بيسلم عليكي وبيقولك بحبك يا وحثه:new8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بنوركم بامانة يا قمرات انتو بجد
> المهم اسيكم .. ؟



منورانا يا فيرو
خليكي يا ستي معانا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بنوركم بامانة يا قمرات انتو بجد
> المهم اسيكم .. ؟


*احنا تومام يا قمر *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بنورك ياعسل ميرسي
> الحمدلله تمومام
> وانت اخبارك ايه ؟
> ​



ربنا يخليكي
انا تمام الحمدلله




رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة تيجى نرغى عن الرجالة
> شوفلنا بقا موضوع نرغى فيه عنهم *​



:59:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> بصى الرجل مش بشكله
> الرجل بجد باسلوبه واحترامه للمراءة وتقديره ليها
> الصفات اللى مش بتعجبنى فى الرجل
> الكدب والعند وعدم الاعتارف بالخطاء​



 انا قولت فنااانه يا جدعان  محدش صدقني




lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الجمال  ع الجميلات
> كيفكم بنات والرغي عن ايه
> تيجو اعلمكم مغربي يمكن تنامو بدري هههههه



:t23:



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه لا يا بيتشر خليك قاعد وقول رايك فى الرجالة اللى انت منهم بس قول الحق *​



الحق ولا الصدق ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لولو منوره بس بلاش مغربي دلوقتي والنبي حلفتك بالغالي اهو :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+;334554[COLOR=Green قال:
			
		

> الحق ولا الصدق ؟


*التنين يا بيتشر الحق والصدق *​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

منوره يا *+febronia+* 
اسمك سهل خالص


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه انا معاكى ان لازم شكله يكون مقبول
> بس فى حاجة الواحد لما بيحب حد بيشوفه حلو
> حتى  لو هو فى نظر بقيت الناس مش حلو دى حاجة
> كلنا فينا عيوب اكيد مش الرجالة بس اللى فيهم عيوب كل الناس فيها عيوب اكيد بس العيوب كمان مش بتظهر كلها الا بعد الجواز لانكم بتعيشوا مع بعض وبتشوفوا بعض على الطبيعة غير فترة الخطوبة *​



هههههههههههههههههه
اسكتي ماهو دا اللي خايفه منه
ان بعد الزواج يجيلي انهيار عصبي او صدمه او ..او ههههههه
بس الخوف دا بجد مش هزار خايفه بعد الزواج اتصدم واشوف شخصيه غير فتره الخطوبه وان الرومانسيه والحب وكدا يغطي علي العيوب ومش اشوفها فيه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بنوركم بامانة يا قمرات انتو بجد
> المهم اسيكم .. ؟



الحمدلله حببتي تمااام



lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> الموز بتاعك تمام التمام بيسلم عليكي وبيقولك بحبك يا وحثه:new8:



ههههههههههه
الله يسلمه وانا كمان قوليله بحبك موت :t4: امووووواه 
بس ليه وحثه هو انا زعلته في حاجه :thnk0001:هههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

انا قولت فنااانه يا جدعان  محدش صدقني
من بعض ما عندكم طول عمرى يا بنى خسارتى فى البلد تى والله ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> لولو منوره بس بلاش مغربي دلوقتي والنبي حلفتك بالغالي اهو :smile01


ههههههههه حاااااضر


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> اسكتي ماهو دا اللي خايفه منه
> ان بعد الزواج يجيلي انهيار عصبي او صدمه او ..او ههههههه
> بس الخوف دا بجد مش هزار خايفه بعد الزواج اتصدم واشوف شخصيه غير فتره الخطوبه وان الرومانسيه والحب وكدا يغطي علي العيوب ومش اشوفها فيه
> ​


*اه فعلا فى الخطوبة مش بيبان كل حاجة كل واحد بيحاول يظهر للتانى احسن ما عنده غير الجواز بتتعامله بطبيعتكم اكتر متقلقيش انتى بس ادرسيه كويس على اد ما تقدرى فى الخطوبة وربنا معاكى هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الحمدلله حببتي تمااام
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نووووووووووووو 
وحثه يعني احلى وحده بس من الغيره عليكي بيقولك يا وحثه ..بيصبر نفسو :new8:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *التنين يا بيتشر الحق والصدق *​



طيب انتو بتتكلوا في ايه وانا اجاوب معاكم:smile01


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه فعلا فى الخطوبة مش بيبان كل حاجة كل واحد بيحاول يظهر للتانى احسن ما عنده غير الجواز بتتعامله بطبيعتكم اكتر متقلقيش انتى بس ادرسيه كويس على اد ما تقدرى فى الخطوبة وربنا معاكى هههههههههه*​




هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر بقا هههههههه
هي بطيخه ياهتكون قرعه ياحمرا هههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نووووووووووووو
> وحثه يعني احلى وحده بس من الغيره عليكي بيقولك يا وحثه ..بيصير نفسو :new8:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياحبيبي انا 
قوليلي حببتي زعلك الموز الاسبوع دا :thnk0001:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> طيب انتو بتتكلوا في ايه وانا اجاوب معاكم:smile01


*احنا بنتكلم عن ايه الصفات اللى مش بتعجبك فى الرجل *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احنا بنتكلم عن ايه الصفات اللى مش بتعجبك فى الرجل *​




يارورو حببتي انتي مش لاقيه غير بيتر وتسأليه السؤال دا ههههه
دا من الاعداء :act23:
يعني هيجاوب؟  :act19:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يارورو حببتي انتي مش لاقيه غير بيتر وتسأليه السؤال دا ههههه
> دا من الاعداء :act23:
> يعني هيجاوب؟  :act19:
> ​


*ايوان اللى يدخل مصطبتنا لازم يجاوب على الاسئلة استنى بس انا نفسى اعرف رأيه بما انه  من الرجالة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياحبيبي انا
> قوليلي حببتي زعلك الموز الاسبوع دا :thnk0001:
> ​



ههههههههه
لا خالص بقى هادي بعد ما حبك
كنتي فين مين زمان ههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الحوار داا حصل بجد وحقيقي ..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوان اللى يدخل مصطبتنا لازم يجاوب على الاسئلة استنى بس انا نفسى اعرف رأيه بما انه  من الرجالة *​



ههههههههههههه
اوووك ننتتظر بقا :bud:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> لا خالص بقى هادي بعد ما حبك
> كنتي فين مين زمان ههههه




هههههههههههههههههه
انا وصيته قلتله دي روحي انا اوعا تزعلها حببيبي هههه

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> الحوار داا حصل بجد وحقيقي ..



ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الي مش حلو في الرجاله

التكبر والغرور والكدب ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> الي مش حلو في الرجاله
> 
> التكبر والغرور والكدب ​



ده عامه في كافه البشر مش حلو يا بيتر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> الي مش حلو في الرجاله
> 
> التكبر والغرور والكدب ​




لقد شهد شاهد من اهلها ههه
فعلا كلامك بالذات الغرور والكذب
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

حد اتفرج علي باسم يوسف يا جودعان ؟؟​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> حد اتفرج علي باسم يوسف يا جودعان ؟؟​


yup .. ^_^


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لا بجد من فضلكو احكو في ايه الحاجات اللي بتكرهوها في الراجل...في شكله او في صفاته...

عايزين نتعلم ونعرف...عشان يعني الواحد يبقى ياخد باله ولما يبقى له شريكة حياة يكون عارف اكتر ازاي يفرحها...


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لا بجد من فضلكو احكو في ايه الحاجات اللي بتكرهوها في الراجل...في شكله او في صفاته...

عايزين نتعلم ونعرف...عشان يعني الواحد يبقى ياخد باله ولما يبقى له شريكة حياة يكون عارف اكتر ازاي يفرحها...


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لا بجد من فضلكو احكو في ايه الحاجات اللي بتكرهوها في الراجل...في شكله او في صفاته...
> 
> عايزين نتعلم ونعرف...عشان يعني الواحد يبقى ياخد باله ولما يبقى له شريكة حياة يكون عارف اكتر ازاي يفرحها...


*غريبة اووووووووى الروح الرياضية دى 
هقولك انا الحاجات اللى تفرحها 
انا تحترمها وتقدرها وتصارحها بكل حاجة وتشاركها معاك الفرح والحزن وتحترم خصوصياتها 
ومتقفلش عليها تديها حرية ومش تكذب عليها فى اى شىء *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *غريبة اووووووووى الروح الرياضية دى
> هقولك انا الحاجات اللى تفرحها
> انا تحترمها وتقدرها وتصارحها بكل حاجة وتشاركها معاك الفرح والحزن وتحترم خصوصياتها
> ومتقفلش عليها تديها حرية ومش تكذب عليها فى اى شىء *​



هو ولا كده عاجب ولا كده عاجب
الله


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *غريبة اووووووووى الروح الرياضية دى
> هقولك انا الحاجات اللى تفرحها
> انا تحترمها وتقدرها وتصارحها بكل حاجة وتشاركها معاك الفرح والحزن وتحترم خصوصياتها
> ومتقفلش عليها تديها حرية ومش تكذب عليها فى اى شىء *​



غريبة؟ ليه؟ انا باتكلم جد على فكرة...للاسف انا محروم من نعمة الاخت فلسه كتير اوي لازم اعرفه عشان اعرف اسعد مراتي باكتر ما يمكنني...

مرسي يا رورو بس انا عايز كمان الحاجات اللي تضايقها...


----------



## Strident (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وماتنسيش...اللي يضايقكو في شكله وصفاته...مش صفاته بس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لا بجد من فضلكو احكو في ايه الحاجات اللي بتكرهوها في الراجل...في شكله او في صفاته...
> 
> عايزين نتعلم ونعرف...عشان يعني الواحد يبقى ياخد باله ولما يبقى له شريكة حياة يكون عارف اكتر ازاي يفرحها...



بص ياجوني 
اللي يدايق اي بنت 
عدم الاهتمام ودي مهمه جدااا
والكذب تعرف ان اي بنت بتعرف اللي قدامها بيكذب ولالا 
بس اوقات مش بتقوله لانها بتكون مش عايزه تحرجه
او في بنات بتكون خبيسة ومش بتقوله علشان تعرف اخره في الكذب ايه ويطلع كل اللي جواه
وفي كمان سي السيد يعني البنت مش بتحب الرجل ذي النوع دا
هو اه يحسسها برجولته لكن تكون بعدم حرمها من حريتها وان هي ذي الخدامه عند امه
وفي كمان التجاهل بالمشاعر 
اما عن الشكل 
مش شرط يكون الشكل عند البنت مهم اوي هو اه في اللسته
لكن بيكون مش من الاولويات
الشكل الهم عند البنت يكون مقبول 
يعني اول ماتشوفه تحس بقبول كدا 
وذي ماقالت رورو ماممكن تكون البنت معجبه بشكل واحد وكل اللي حواليها شايفين غير كدا 
الشكل علي حسب البنت 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وماتنسيش...اللي يضايقكو في شكله وصفاته...مش صفاته بس


*بص ده بيختلف من بنت لتانية يعنى مش هتلاقى البنات بتتفق على حاجة واحدة كل واحدة ليها مميزات تتمنى تكون فى الرجل اللى هترتبط بيه بس انا تقريبا بكره الرجل اللى بيهمل فى شكله بحب الرجل الشيك وبيعرف ينسق لبسه يعنى الكلاسيك فى المناسبات والكاجول فى الخروجات العادية والبرفيم بتاعه اهم شىء بالنسبة ليا هههههههههههه 
ززى ما قولت فوق الصفات اللى بكرها فى الرجل الكذب ثم الكذب والعند عدم اعترافه بخطائه وانا ميقدرش مراته ولا تعبها ودايما بيجى عليها وينتقدها وكمان بعض الرجالة بيقفلوا على الست جدا كانها ملهاش الحق فى اى شىء بحجة الخوف عليها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هو ولا كده عاجب ولا كده عاجب
> الله


*مين قال كدا يا ابو لسان طويل انت 
:act23:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

عقدوووهم يا بنات عشان هههههه
هو تقريبا ما في حاجه تعجب فيهم ههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

^_____^ 
انا اتخنقت تعالو نتكلم في موضوع عام ^_*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عقدوووهم يا بنات عشان هههههه
> هو تقريبا ما في حاجه تعجب فيهم ههههه


*ههههههههههه لا يا لولو فيه علشان حرام مش يتعقدوا*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عقدوووهم يا بنات عشان هههههه
> هو تقريبا ما في حاجه تعجب فيهم ههههه




من غيرنا متعرفوش تعيشو اصلا:smile01


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عقدوووهم يا بنات عشان هههههه
> هو تقريبا ما في حاجه تعجب فيهم ههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا متغاظة عايزة حد اضربه:act23: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا متغاظة عايزة حد اضربه:act23: *


*اضربى يا قلبى اللى يعجبك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا يا لولو فيه علشان حرام مش يتعقدوا*​



ههههههه لا سيبيهم يستاهلو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*بجد عندى طاقة رهيبة عايزة اطلعها بأى شكل مش هينفع انام كدة هفطس *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> من غيرنا متعرفوش تعيشو اصلا:smile01



ههههه مين  كدب عليك يا بني هاتهولي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بجد عندى طاقة رهيبة عايزة اطلعها بأى شكل مش هينفع انام كدة هفطس *


*حبيبتى عاوزة تضربى مين طيب 
هههههههه 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بجد عندى طاقة رهيبة عايزة اطلعها بأى شكل مش هينفع انام كدة هفطس *



تعالى يا بيييتر شقاوه عايزاك:smile01


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا متغاظة عايزة حد اضربه:act23: *



انتي من امتي مش متغاظه
ومن امتي مش عايزه حد تضربيه:thnk0001:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا يا جماعة دلوقتى بزيادة 

يااااااااااة اللى يدينى وش مرسى دلوقتى فى ايدى .. اخليهم يتعرفو عليه بال DNA بعد كدة .. مش هسيب فيه ملمح سليم *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بجد عندى طاقة رهيبة عايزة اطلعها بأى شكل مش هينفع انام كدة هفطس *



افطسي:smile01



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبيبتى عاوزة تضربى مين طيب
> هههههههه
> *​



تضرب مين ايه يا بنتي
دا لو حد عطس في وشها هتلزق في الحيطه



lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعالى يا بيييتر شقاوه عايزاك:smile01



علشان اخرجلها الطاقه دي 
في العياط ^_^



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا يا جماعة دلوقتى بزيادة
> 
> يااااااااااة اللى يدينى وش مرسى دلوقتى فى ايدى .. اخليهم يتعرفو عليه بال DNA بعد كدة .. مش هسيب فيه ملمح سليم *



بس يــــا (بــــــــوء)

روحي نامي واستغطي كويس


----------



## +febronia+ (9 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا يا جماعة دلوقتى بزيادة
> 
> يااااااااااة اللى يدينى وش مرسى دلوقتى فى ايدى .. اخليهم يتعرفو عليه بال DNA بعد كدة .. مش هسيب فيه ملمح سليم *



ههههههههههههههههه يتخاف منك عفكره
دا علي كداا الراجل هيعيش باقي عمره مشلول :smile01


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكلكم فاضييييييييييين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

فاضيين ايه يا سهم

الواحد مش عارف يسكت من النميمه هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فاضيين ايه يا سهم
> 
> الواحد مش عارف يسكت من النميمه هههههه


*ههههههههههه شكلك هتفتشى السر يا لولو اللى بنا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*برصى انا مش هقول اننا كنا بنم على حد خالص *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه شكلك هتفتشى السر يا لولو اللى بنا *​



ههههههههههه عيب يا رورو
سرنا ف منتدى بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه عيب يا رورو
> سرنا ف منتدى بقى


*ماشى خلاص اوعى تقولى هزعل منك اوعى تقولى اننا كنا بنم على حد انا وانتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى خلاص اوعى تقولى هزعل منك اوعى تقولى اننا كنا بنم على حد انا وانتى *​



هههههههه طب ما تقولي الحد وخلاص 
وبتقولي هفشي السر هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه طب ما تقولي الحد وخلاص
> وبتقولي هفشي السر هههههههههه


*هو حد واحد ده حدود ههههههههههه 
لا والنبى بلاش *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو حد واحد ده حدود ههههههههههه
> لا والنبى بلاش *​



ههههههههه ع رئيك ده حدود


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه ع رئيك ده حدود


*خليها فى سرك بقا يا لولو 
اوعى تقولى خالص اننا بنم ها 
وبعدين تفتشى السر اللى بينا ليه ها 
معندكيش اخوات بلاستيك *
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

مش بقولكم فاضيين 
مسالتوش النننننننم دة اية اسبابة 
الفراغ القاااااتل اللى احنا فية
بس قولى السر مش تخافى سرك ف بييييييييييييييييييييير 












































































بيسرب
هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> مش بقولكم فاضيين
> مسالتوش النننننننم دة اية اسبابة
> الفراغ القاااااتل اللى احنا فية
> بس قولى السر مش تخافى سرك ف بييييييييييييييييييييير
> ...


*ههههههههههه اه يا اوختشى فراغ 
بس مين قال اننا بنم اكيد لولو انا عارفاها 
كدا يا لولو مش قولتلك متقوليش *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه اه يا اوختشى فراغ *
> *بس مين قال اننا بنم اكيد لولو انا عارفاها *
> *كدا يا لولو مش قولتلك متقوليش *​


 لوبو :thnk0001:
لولووو دى ملالالالالالالالالالاك:smile01
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> لوبو :thnk0001:
> لولووو دى ملالالالالالالالالالاك:smile01
> ههههههههههههه


*امال مين اللى فتش سرنا ده محدش يعرف غير انا وهى بس 
يكونش انا وانا مش عارفة :dance:*​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امال مين اللى فتش سرنا ده محدش يعرف غير انا وهى بس *
> *يكونش انا وانا مش عارفة :dance:*​


 لا هو على م اعتقد 
وكما يقال والاحداث الشائعة انة 
طررررررررررررررف تالف (تالت)


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> لا هو على م اعتقد
> وكما يقال والاحداث الشائعة انة
> طررررررررررررررف تالف (تالت)


*مين بقا محدش يعرف السر غيرنا احنا التنين بس 
يكنش اللهو الخفى *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مين بقا محدش يعرف السر غيرنا احنا التنين بس *
> *يكنش اللهو الخفى *​


 :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الله صحيح اية هو السررر


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> الله صحيح اية هو السررر


*وانا عمالة اتوه فيكى من الصبح علشان تنسى 
وبعد ده كله جاية تقوليلى ايه هو السر 
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*يلا يا قمر هقولك تصبحى على خير *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا يا قمر هقولك تصبحى على خير *​


 وانتى من اهل الخير رورو 
اوك بكرة هعرف السر برضووووووو:boxing:


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بص ياجوني
> اللي يدايق اي بنت
> عدم الاهتمام ودي مهمه جدااا
> والكذب تعرف ان اي بنت بتعرف اللي قدامها بيكذب ولالا
> ...





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بص ده بيختلف من بنت لتانية يعنى مش هتلاقى البنات بتتفق على حاجة واحدة كل واحدة ليها مميزات تتمنى تكون فى الرجل اللى هترتبط بيه بس انا تقريبا بكره الرجل اللى بيهمل فى شكله بحب الرجل الشيك وبيعرف ينسق لبسه يعنى الكلاسيك فى المناسبات والكاجول فى الخروجات العادية والبرفيم بتاعه اهم شىء بالنسبة ليا هههههههههههه
> ززى ما قولت فوق الصفات اللى بكرها فى الرجل الكذب ثم الكذب والعند عدم اعترافه بخطائه وانا ميقدرش مراته ولا تعبها ودايما بيجى عليها وينتقدها وكمان بعض الرجالة بيقفلوا على الست جدا كانها ملهاش الحق فى اى شىء بحجة الخوف عليها *​




طيب هو كدا انشاء الله الواحد في الامان خالص ومراته هتبقى مبسوطة )

وواضح ان الperfume ده مهم عند كله....انا باحطه كده لنفسي ماعرفش ان فيه حد بيهتم بيه اصﻻً لكن طالما كده احطه على طول بقى واتقل شوية 

مرسي على الاجابات...

كان فاضل بس
Lo_Sciento

ترد هي كمان وتفتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شوفت يا جونى--
 فى مجموعه اخدت سؤالك على الراجل--
 و مجموعه تانيا اخذت سوالك على البنت هههههههههههههههه
  المهم صباح الخيير--


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شوفت يا جونى--
> فى مجموعه اخدت سؤالك على الراجل--
> و مجموعه تانيا اخذت سوالك على البنت هههههههههههههههه
> المهم صباح الخيير--



طب ما تقوليلنا رايك طيب؟ ولسه لولو انا مش ناسيها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رأى فى البنت-- اكيد البنت لازم تهتم بجمالها و مظهارها--
ده ليها هى نفسها-- لإن الإهتمام بالنفس بيرفع المعنويه و يخليها تتعامل بفرح مع الكل--
عكس الفتاه الى مش مهتميه بنفسها بتنتابها حالت إكتئاب و تؤدى إنها تهمل فى نفسها اكثر و تكتئب اكثر و اكيد ده هيئثر على علاقتها بكل الى حواليها!
فى ناس جميله بتتكل على جمالها و تهمل فى نفسها جامد-- و تلاقى بنت جمالها عادى و اقل من العادى لما تهتم بمظهارها و بنفسها تبقا اجمل من اجمل بنت---
يعنى من الاخر الإهتمام بالمظهر الخارجى ده مهم جدا---- بس بما إننا بشر منقدرش نحافظ على الإهتمام ده طول الوقت-- بتبقى ايام و ايام!
اعتقد الواحد لما يخش فى مود إكتئاب من الاشياء الى تخرجه من الإكتئاب ده هو الإهتمام بالنفس و تدليع النفس ههههههههههههههه 
الواحد يروح يغير تسريحت شعره--( و بعد كدا يكتئب علشان الكوافير قصر شعروا هههههههههههههههههههه)
كدا يعنى...
اما بئا لو كان سؤالك عن الرجال--فاكيد بردوا الواحد بيهتم بالمظهر الخارجى--
بس مش الجمال!
بالنسبه لى الجمال مش مقياس-- إهتمامه بنفسه و مظهره و نظافته ده مقياس--
افعاله و شخصيته و فكره ده مقياس--
--
بتختلف بين كل واحده و الاخرى-- فى ناس تهتم و يلفت إنتباها الشاب الى جسمه مشدود و رياضى-- البارفان المستخدم بردوا--
جزمته -- ساعته - طوله-- عرض كتافاته!!
و فى ناس تركز على الشخصيه اكثر و طيبت القلب--
اعتقد انا انضم للى بيبص على الشخصيه اكثر --


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> رأى فى البنت-- اكيد البنت لازم تهتم بجمالها و مظهارها--
> ده ليها هى نفسها-- لإن الإهتمام بالنفس بيرفع المعنويه و يخليها تتعامل بفرح مع الكل--
> عكس الفتاه الى مش مهتميه بنفسها بتنتابها حالت إكتئاب و تؤدى إنها تهمل فى نفسها اكثر و تكتئب اكثر و اكيد ده هيئثر على علاقتها بكل الى حواليها!
> فى ناس جميله بتتكل على جمالها و تهمل فى نفسها جامد-- و تلاقى بنت جمالحا  عادى و اقل من العادى  لما تهتم بمظهارها و بنفسها تبقا اجمل من اجمل بنت---
> ...




مرسي ع الرد...فاضل بقى تقولي الشخصية ايه تكرهيه وتحبيه فيها

(كل اللي بالاحمر ده وفي الاخر باهتم بالشخصية اكتر؟  )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مرسي ع الرد...فاضل بقى تقولي الشخصية ايه تكرهيه وتحبيه فيها





johnnie قال:


> (كل اللي بالاحمر ده وفي الاخر باهتم بالشخصية اكتر؟  )


 
يا عمووونا ارجع لكلامى و اقراه صح--


> "*بتختلف بين كل واحده و الاخرى*--* فى ناس تهتم و يلفت إنتباها* الشاب الى جسمه مشدود و رياضى-- البارفان المستخدم بردوا--
> جزمته -- ساعته - طوله-- عرض كتافاته!!"



بقول لك في ناس تهتم و يلفت إنتباهها--

الناس دى انا مش منهم--
( بس منكرش إن لو عدى حد كدا عينى ممكن تتابع هههههههههه صريحا انا:heat:- بس  عينى الحقيقه تتابع  البنت و الولد :t30


اما عن الشخصيه فانا محبش الراجل النكدى!
الراجل المتسلط-
الراجل العصبى على الفاضى و على المليان--
الراجل الى صوته يعلى قدام الناس--
من الاخر يبقى راجل محطرم طبيعى طيب القلب و عقله سوى--
طبيعى ده يعنى اكيد هيجى عليه اوقات يتعصب يجعجع و يتنطط و تطق من عيونه الشارار ده طبيعى-- بس ميبقاش ده الديفولت بتاعه-- 
يبقى راجل بيقدر الى قدامه-- مش مبيشوفش و لا بيقدر! 
*يعنى بئا*
*كفايا كدا *


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

اوك Grazie Mille   

فاضل لولو بقى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب ما تقوليلنا رايك طيب؟ ولسه لولو انا مش ناسيها


هههههه منا قولت مش فيهم حاجه عدله
سيبني ساكته سيبني ههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اوك Grazie Mille
> 
> فاضل لولو بقى



حاضر
انا اكتر حاجه اكرها في الراجل الانانيه وده طبع الراجل اصلا 
انانيتو بتخليه يهمل المراه وبيضيع حاجات كتيره من بين اديه ممكن المراه تسعدو بيها...
وكمان ضعف الشخصيه...الراجل لو كان ضعيف الشخصيه ومش يقدر يحميني بكلمتو يبقى راجل في البطاقه بس...اسد هههه

وكمان بكره فيه شنبو ههههههه ويكون ابن ماما ههههه
كفايه كده بقى ...
احلى صفه فيه الحنيه بقى... بيبقى بيبي يا خواتي تلعب بيه المراه زي ما تحب
بحب فيه صفة السي سيد بس السي سيد اللي يخليني اعشق تسلطو واخضعلو بارادتي ...ده منتهىى السعاده عند المراه لما تحس بكده

بس كده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله جوني يحقق مع البنات وفين في مصطبتنا دي اخرتنا يابنات
 ده احنا اللي كنا بنحرك مصظبتهم الا هي فين ههههههه.. حبايبي اشلونكم؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

يعني ايه هيوفه تحضر الملايكه تروح.. عاوزه اسولف تعالو بئى قبل ما ارتكب فيكو جريمه


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاضر
> انا اكتر حاجه اكرها في الراجل الانانيه وده طبع الراجل اصلا
> انانيتو بتخليه يهمل المراه وبيضيع حاجات كتيره من بين اديه ممكن المراه تسعدو بيها...
> وكمان ضعف الشخصيه...الراجل لو كان ضعيف الشخصيه ومش يقدر يحميني بكلمتو يبقى راجل في البطاقه بس...اسد هههه
> ...




انا مش فاهم بصراحة نص الكلام  خصوصاً اللي بالاحمر...

وكمان اخر 3 سطور...يعني عايزاه متسلط ولا طفل تلعبي بيه؟ ولو هو حنين ده هيخليكي تلعبي بيه ازاي؟ 



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماشاء الله جوني يحقق مع البنات وفين في مصطبتنا دي اخرتنا يابنات
> ده احنا اللي كنا بنحرك مصظبتهم الا هي فين ههههههه.. حبايبي اشلونكم؟



طب ما تقولي لنا رايك يا هيفا بالمرة؟ 
رايك يهمنا برضو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رايي في ايش؟ اكتب لي السؤال..


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> حاضر
> انا اكتر حاجه اكرها في الراجل الانانيه وده طبع الراجل اصلا
> انانيتو بتخليه يهمل المراه وبيضيع حاجات كتيره من بين اديه ممكن المراه تسعدو بيها...
> وكمان ضعف الشخصيه...الراجل لو كان ضعيف الشخصيه ومش يقدر يحميني بكلمتو يبقى راجل في البطاقه بس...اسد هههه
> ...



ينفع اكون انا بالرغم ان مفيش حاجة من اللى قولتيها عندى.؟

انتى حضرتكى عايز رجل فضائى 

عايزى سى السيد ويكون حنين فى النفس الوقت .؟
تركب ازاى .؟
اترهبنوا احسن


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> رايي في ايش؟ اكتب لي السؤال..



امال عرفتي منين اني باحقق معاهم من غير ما تشوفي اي اسئلة اصلاً؟


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*حسبى ونعمة الوكيل بوظتتو المصطبة
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بشوف هم بيجاوبو.. مارجعتش صفحات لورى.. معلش بئى كسوله


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> امال عرفتي منين اني باحقق معاهم من غير ما تشوفي اي اسئلة اصلاً؟



جونى هكر على الصفحة وامسحها وانا معاك 
بلا مصطبة نسائية بلى يحزنون 
الواحد المرارة بتاعة اتفقعت 
قال اى عايزين راجل سى السيد ويكون حنين


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> جونى هكر على الصفحة وامسحها وانا معاك
> بلا مصطبة نسائية بلى يحزنون
> الواحد المرارة بتاعة اتفقعت
> قال اى عايزين راجل سى السيد ويكون حنين


*وانا معاكم يبقو3 رجالة كدا
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

لا انا لسه مش معاكم...

نستنى بس اما نشوف قصدها ايه.....لولو برضو واحدة كلامها لازم يتاخد بجدية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*منور يا هيووووووووووووووووووووووووووف .. ليكى وحشةيالزينة

على فكرة كلام لولو منطقى جدا مفهوش اى تناقض و دة طلب 90% من البنات اصلا  .. بس اما تيجى هى تشرح بقا *


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*رجعتفى كلامك ليةما انت من شوية كنت 
ضدهم دلوقتى هتبقى
معاهم
سبحانماغير القرارات
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل ليه بنظرك ال سي سيد مايكونش قلبه حنين هي دي حاجه صعبه؟


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بايبل ليه بنظرك ال سي سيد مايكونش قلبه حنين هي دي حاجه صعبه؟


*انا انفع اكون سى سيد
واكون طيب وحنين
معاها
بس بشرط
متنزلش عن كرامتى 
والاستهزاء بمشاعرى منها*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

يا شوشو هلا عيوني يرضيكي بئى كده اقعد كده مش فاهمه جوني بيحكي ايه معاكو عامله زي الحمار في زفه ههههههه..


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> متنزلش عن كرامتى
> والاستهزاء بمشاعرى منها



ومن قال لك ان في بنت بتستهزء بمشاعر وكرامة حبيبها
دي ما تبقاش بنت تحبك كل شوي الا الكرامه
البنات العاقلات كثيرات اتكل على الله وماتشلش هم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا عاش ولا كان اللى يقول عنك كدة

هو بيسأل ايه اللى بيعجب البنات فى الراجل شكلا و صفات و ايه اللى مش بيعجبهم فيه شكلا و صفات 


يلا عقديه:99:*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ومن قال لك ان في بنت بتستهزء بمشاعر وكرامة حبيبها
> دي ما تبقاش بنت تحبك كل شوي الا الكرامه
> البنات العاقلات كثيرات اتكل على الله وماتشلش هم


*تمام الله ينورعليكى
بس انا مش اضمن زلك
والسبب
ممكن اثناء فترة الخطوبة
حلوين قمرين بيحبو بعض بعد الجواز
يتقلب الحل وتبقى تنكد على الرجل
وتقولة انت مش بتحبنى انت معندكش قلب
قلبك حجر
ودىمن ضمان الاسباب اللى اللى بسببها
ناوى اعيش على كدابدون جواز*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا عاش ولا كان اللى يقول عنك كدة
> 
> هو بيسأل ايه اللى بيعجب البنات فى الراجل شكلا و صفات و ايه اللى مش بيعجبهم فيه شكلا و صفات
> 
> ...


*بس اهم حاجة الحب والتفاهم
على الحلوة والمرة ما بينا الطرفين*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

كده بس شكرا ياشوشو 

بص ياجوني
شكلا  ماتفرقش.. شكلو مقبول ده مطلوب..
صفات.. لازم كل الصفات الحميده من واحد الى ميه
والعكس مرفوض مش لازم تكون فيه اي صفه وحش
ده بئى في الاحلام وفي الواقع شعارنا القناعه كنز لايفنى 
بمعنى ان مافيش كمال ومافيش مشكله بالنواقص في كل حاجه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شوشو عندك موضوع؟


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *رجعتفى كلامك ليةما انت من شوية كنت
> ضدهم دلوقتى هتبقى
> معاهم
> سبحانماغير القرارات
> *



انا مارجعتش!

انا طول عمري معاهم اصلاً 

فهمت منين اني ضدهم؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*بقولك تعقديه مش تقوليله القناعة كنز لا يفنى 

غير غباوة الدكاترة ؟؟ معنديش *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شوشو احنا نعقد ال مش متعقدين.. ده جون معقد ومتعقد وخالص واساليني انا .. اهو دي الوقت حيزعل مني بسبكك ههههه

بقولك ايه رايك نتكلم في الازياء بئى ليكي نفس؟


----------



## Desert Rose (10 ديسمبر 2012)

لو هتتكلمو فى الازياء انا معاااااااااااااااااااااكو 

بنات نفسى اتخن شوية ازاى اعمل كده ؟ لان جات فترة عليا بسبب ضغوط كتير عليا خسيت كتير اتخن ازااااااااااا ى؟


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> شوشو احنا نعقد ال مش متعقدين.. ده جون معقد ومتعقد وخالص واساليني انا .. اهو دي الوقت حيزعل مني بسبكك ههههه
> 
> بقولك ايه رايك نتكلم في الازياء بئى ليكي نفس؟



لا ماتقلقيش ما بازعلش انا 

بس انا متعقد خلقة اه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ازياء ؟ و ماله ميضرش نتكلم

انا عايزة اخس دلوقتى عشان اما افطر فى شهر 1 افترى فى الاكل فارجع للوزن اللى انا فيه دلوقتى ... اصلى مرتاحة كدة :99:

تتخنى سهلة شيكولاتات بقا و كل الحاجات المقلية ... اقولك انتى تروحى اسبوع تقيمى عن اى ماك او KFC و شوفى هتبقى ضعف الاول :w00t:
*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا مارجعتش!
> 
> انا طول عمري معاهم اصلاً
> 
> فهمت منين اني ضدهم؟


*لا انا لسه مش معاكم...

نستنى بس اما نشوف قصدها ايه.....لولو برضو واحدة كلامها لازم يتاخد بجدية
كلامك اللى بالون الاحمر
دا بيدل انك مشمع الرجالة ومع النساء فقط
*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لو هتتكلمو فى الازياء انا معاااااااااااااااااااااكو
> 
> بنات نفسى اتخن شوية ازاى اعمل كده ؟ لان جات فترة عليا بسبب ضغوط كتير عليا خسيت كتير اتخن ازااااااااااا ى؟


*عن نفسى اتخن برضوشوية*


----------



## Desert Rose (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شقاوة انا باكل الحاجات ديه كلها ومفيش فايدة :11azy: 

هههههههه ماك وKFC ؟ حرام عليكى فكرتينى بفيلم وثائقى اسمه super size me 
الراجل قال انه هيعقد شهر يفطر ويتغدا ويتعشا ماكدونالز 
مش كمل الشهر ودخل المستشفى والدكاترة قالوله  كملت هتموت :99:


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لا انا لسه مش معاكم...
> 
> نستنى بس اما نشوف قصدها ايه.....لولو برضو واحدة كلامها لازم يتاخد بجدية
> كلامك اللى بالون الاحمر
> ...



طبعاً انا معروف جداً وسط اصحابي حتى اني Feminist
وافتخر بكده 




نصيحة: بلاش تتخنوا مش هتعرفوا تخسوا تاني


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

انجل وشوشو... الله يسامحكم
تبغون تتخنون كلو كل الممنوعات عني
الجاتوهات والجوكلت الابيض والاسود والاخضرخخخخخ
وكل انواع الباستا والمكرونات
واطبخو الاكل بالسمنه والزبده 
اما عالم غريب التخن عندهم عاوز مجهود هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انجل وشوشو... الله يسامحكم
> تبغون تتخنون كلو كل الممنوعات عني
> الجاتوهات والجوكلت الابيض والاسود والاخضرخخخخخ
> وكل انواع الباستا والمكرونات
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
جبتى المفيد
ياهيوف الرب يباركك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد الشر عليكى يا نونو .. بتاكلى كله و مفيش فايدة !! يبقى دكتور تغذية بقا يزغطك 30:

يا هيوف انا قولت عايزة اتخن ؟ انا بقول عايزة اخس اليومين دول عشان اما افطر اكل شيكولاتة براحتى من غير ما اخاف ابقى اوفر .. يادوب ارجع لوزنى اللى انا فيه دلوقتى كدة *


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> بايبل ليه بنظرك ال سي سيد مايكونش قلبه حنين هي دي حاجه صعبه؟


نظرة السى السيد نظرة احتقار من الرجل الى المراة وهنا تفقد الحنية 
الله فى العهد القديم اعطى اللرجل المشوراة وهى علامة الختان 
المراة تنفع تكون مشوراة يعنى لم اركب سيارة مش اعمل فيها السى سيد وانا اللى اسوق ومعرفش اسوق وزوجتى اللى هتعرف تسوق.؟
كلنا هنضيع 

لازم يكون فى السى السيد بس ببساطة مع حنية


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طبعاً انا معروف جداً وسط اصحابي حتى اني Feminist
> وافتخر بكده
> 
> 
> ...


Feminist
*يعنى اية 
بتنصح مين انت ياغالى
*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> نظرة السى السيد نظرة احتقار من الرجل الى المراة وهنا تفقد الحنية
> الله فى العهد القديم اعطى اللرجل المشوراة وهى علامة الختان
> المراة تنفع تكون مشوراة يعنى لم اركب سيارة مش اعمل فيها السى سيد وانا اللى اسوق ومعرفش اسوق وزوجتى اللى هتعرف تسوق.؟
> كلنا هنضيع
> ...


*ياريت توضحلنا اكتر
كل ما يخص السى سيد
امتى يكون سى سيد وامتى يكون
زكى جمعة
ههههههههههههههه على راى عادل اامام*


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> Feminist
> *يعنى اية
> بتنصح مين انت ياغالى
> *



ماعرفش التعريف العربي بالضبط ايه لكن خليني احاول اشرح...

يعني مؤمن بالمساواة التامة بين الجنسين...
ضد تحكم الرجل في المرأة...
او ضد حتى ان المجتمع يعتبره اعلى او اقدر او افضل من المرأة...
موافق انها تقدر تحكم بلد كامل
يعني ضد انها يبقى عليها اكتر من نص مسئوليات شغل البيت مثلاً

وفي موضوعنا هنا....ضد نظرية سي السيد بجميع اشكالها...




النصيحة بقى للكل...


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مسآء آلخير يآ أهل آلمصطبة *:t23:

أنآ شآيفة هيصة ومعآركـ بس مش فآهمة بتتكلموآ فى أيه
:smile01

 


*.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

https://markavip.com/customer/account/create/
*بنات ذا الموقع حبيت احط رابطه لكم يمكن تعرفونه ويمكن لا
بس هو خوش موقع فيه كل ماركات العالميه المعروفه وغير معروفه
 GUCCI , CHLOE , EMPORIO ARMANI , DOLCE  GABANA , BURBERRY , DIOR
وفيه كل شئ ملابس نساء رجال اطفال وساعاات و احذيه شنط اكسسوارات واشياء كثيره وكلو ماركه اصليه مو تقليد
وبيعملو خصم 85%
وفيه ميزه اذا عملتي دعوه واحد سجل من طرفج يتحط في اكونتج عشر دولارات
وميزه ثانيه ان الدفع عند الاستلام
الموقع عالمي كل الناس يدشونه والعروض تخلص بسرعه يفضل ان تجيكون عليه اول باول عشان تلحقون تحجزون وكل مره يسون عروض على ماركه عالميه بتتابع*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ماعرفش التعريف العربي بالضبط ايه لكن خليني احاول اشرح...
> 
> يعني مؤمن بالمساواة التامة بين الجنسين...
> ضد تحكم الرجل في المرأة...
> ...


*اها بس يكون فى علمك بقى 
سى سيد دامطلوب القبض علية 
ضرورى جداااااااا
فى حالةالحب بين طرفين
اثناء الحالة الرومانسية*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> https://markavip.com/customer/account/create/
> بنات ذا الموقع حبيت احط رابطه لكم يمكن تعرفونه ويمكن لا
> بس هو خوش موقع فيه كل ماركات العالميه المعروفه وغير معروفه
> GUCCI , CHLOE , EMPORIO ARMANI , DOLCE  GABANA , BURBERRY , DIOR
> ...


*فين اد دوت كوم اخر الكلام الانجليشى دا*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا مش فاهم بصراحة نص الكلام  خصوصاً اللي بالاحمر.
> 
> عشان انت راجل..صعب تفهم حواء وده فشل ادم في التعامل مع حواء:t30:
> الانانيه في الراجل هو ان يلغي شخصيه المراه ومش يحاول يفهمها ولا يسمعها لان معروف عند الراجل الشرقي ان المراه تيجي بعديه
> ...



فهمتتتتتتتت:99:


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اها بس يكون فى علمك بقى
> سى سيد دامطلوب القبض علية
> ضرورى جداااااااا
> فى حالةالحب بين طرفين
> اثناء الحالة الرومانسية*



لا لا .... لو هي بالمواصفات اللي انا عايزها عمرها ما هاتحب سي السيد


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

خليكو في المواضيع اللي عن الرجالة حلوة وسخنة...


مواضيع الازياء دي يبقى اروح انا واجيلكو الاسبوع اللي جاي كده يمكن تكونوا خلصتوا


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لا لا .... لو هي بالمواصفات اللي انا عايزها عمرها ما هاتحب سي السيد


*اظهار موقعتش فى حب بنت
وشكلك متعرفش يعنى اية حب
كل مااعرفةعنك انك طالب المساواؤ
فقط بين الاتنين
اوبمعنى اصح انك فاهمة
حكاية سى سيد غلط*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سيكرت يا هلا ومرحبا مرحبتين كبار
ازيك عامله ايه .. تعالي انطلقي بئى تلاقيكي ساكته مده مارغيتيش هههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> ينفع اكون انا بالرغم ان مفيش حاجة من اللى قولتيها عندى.؟
> 
> انتى حضرتكى عايز رجل فضائى
> 
> ...



هههههه اه تنفع طالما مش في حاجه من اللي قولتها هههه
ليه فضاااائي يا بابيل
قد كده صعب تسعدو حواء
السي سيد مش اللي ف بالك 
السي سيد    الرومانسي كان حنين وكان بيعرف يخلي امينه تعشق رجولتو وهو بيمارسها صح...في غيرتو و خوفو عليها ف طريقتو في اسعادها
ف كل حاجه
السي سيد اللي بحكي عنو يعنيييي اماااان مش خوف منو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سمير.. الموقع اهو
https://markavip.com/


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اظهار موقعتش فى حب بنت
> وشكلك متعرفش يعنى اية حب
> كل مااعرفةعنك انك طالب المساواؤ
> فقط بين الاتنين
> ...



للاسف ما ظهرتش لسه اللي توقعني....بس انا متوقع لان اصلاً بيشدني في البنت الشقاوة والجرأة والذكاء وقوة الشخصية...وواحدة كده عمرها ما هاتحب سي السيد


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعالى يا سيكرت يا قمرانتى
ارغى معانا
دا احنا هنولعها وهنكسر المصطبة دى
هههههههههههههه
على رااى سعيد صالح
الاتنين نكسرها ونولعها
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> للاسف ما ظهرتش لسه اللي توقعني....بس انا متوقع لان اصلاً بيشدني في البنت الشقاوة والجرأة والذكاء وقوة الشخصية...وواحدة كده عمرها ما هاتحب سي السيد



كده فرقت  ف ايه عن صاحبك
فين عشقك ل حاجه اسمها هدوء وخجل البنت دي الميزه اللي بتميزها انها انثى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> المراة تنفع تكون مشوراة يعنى لم اركب سيارة مش اعمل فيها السى سيد وانا اللى اسوق ومعرفش اسوق وزوجتى اللى هتعرف تسوق.؟
> كلنا هنضيع



انا بس عايزه اقعد قدام مش عاوزه اقعد ورى مش عايزه اسوق.. كويس كدا
السي سيد بطريقه القديمه عليها اكس كبير او اكسات كبار
السي السيد اللي في عقولنا مش حتقدرو تفهموو عليه
عاوزين حاجه كده وسط


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه اه تنفع طالما مش في حاجه من اللي قولتها هههه
> ليه فضاااائي يا بابيل
> قد كده صعب تسعدو حواء
> السي سيد مش اللي ف بالك
> ...



اوووووه لا معلش....


سي السيد بتاع امينة ده....اقل لفظ اقوله عنه انه حيوان بصراحة سوري في اللفظ يعني


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه اه تنفع طالما مش في حاجه من اللي قولتها هههه
> ليه فضاااائي يا بابيل
> قد كده صعب تسعدو حواء
> السي سيد مش اللي ف بالك
> ...


*ماهودااللى عايزاوضحة لى اخونا 
جونى لانة مش فاهمنى خالص*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سمير.. الموقع اهو
> https://markavip.com/


*ربنا يخليكى ياهيووووووف تعيشى وتسلمى ربنا يباركك*


johnnie قال:


> للاسف ما ظهرتش لسه اللي توقعني....بس انا متوقع لان اصلاً بيشدني في البنت الشقاوة والجرأة والذكاء وقوة الشخصية...وواحدة كده عمرها ما هاتحب سي السيد


*مش عارف اقولك ايةبس ارجع واقولك راى من راى لولو
جايزاكون فهمت قصدك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا بس عايزه اقعد قدام مش عاوزه اقعد ورى مش عايزه اسوق.. كويس كدا
> السي سيد بطريقه القديمه عليها اكس كبير او اكسات كبار
> السي السيد اللي في عقولنا مش حتقدرو تفهموو عليه
> عاوزين حاجه كده وسط





مناااا قولت مش هيفهمونا يا هيوووف
ومنوووره بجد


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مناااا قولت مش هيفهمونا يا هيوووف
> ومنوووره بجد


*لولو انا فاهمك كويس جدااااااااااااااااا*[/COLOR]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اوووووه لا معلش....
> 
> 
> سي السيد بتاع امينة ده....اقل لفظ اقوله عنه انه حيوان بصراحة سوري في اللفظ يعني



مش هنتفاااهم كده,,,,


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أهلاً بيكـِ إنتِ هيوفة أشلونج يآلغآلية *,, وحشتينى *^_**

أهآ بقآلى كتير سآيلنت بس مستنية تشوفوآ موضوع قآبل للرغى
:smile01

 *ميرسى سمير *بس إستنى متكسرهآش عآيزن نرغى أحنآ :d



*.،*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ازيكم
سمعت كلمة سي سيد وحنين

البنات مش عاوزه يبقي سي سيد علي طول يؤمر ويزعق علي الفاضي والمليان ويعلي صوته وخلاص
انما مثلا لما يتعصب يعلي صوته ويبقي راجل بمعني الكلمه
ويبقي حنين علي حبيبته يكلمها كويس يعاملها كويس
لاكن ميجيش وقت حاجه محتاجه سي سيد يبقي حنين 

سي السيد في اوقات حنين في اوقات



​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لولو انا فاهمك كويس جدااااااااااااااااا*



عارفه انك فاهمني لان سبق واتناقشنا ف موضوع زي ده وحسيت انك فاهم المعنى


----------



## Desert Rose (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بناااااااااااااات ايش بيكم ؟ 
يعنى احنا حاربنا سنين طويلة علشان نخلص من فكرة سى السيد فى عقول الرجال وانتو جايين تفكروهم ؟ عيب يابنات :99:
انا فاهمه انتو تقصدو ايه 
البنت عايزة واحد ليه شخصية ياخد قرارات ويكون رومانسى وحنين اهم حاجة الحنية ديه مهم جدا 
ده اللى يقصدوه من كلمة سى السيد 
انما المشكلة يابنات لما بتقولو سى السيد الكلمة نفسها بتترجم غلط فى عقول الناس 
فبلاش تقولو الاسم ده احسن علشان هيتفهم غلط خالص 

هيفاء شكرا على الموقع انا عايزة اشترى شنطة لانى مدمنة شنط :99:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ازيكم
> سمعت كلمة سي سيد وحنين
> 
> البنات مش عاوزه يبقي سي سيد علي طول يؤمر ويزعق علي الفاضي والمليان ويعلي صوته وخلاص
> ...



ينصرررررررررررررر دينك يا استاذ حنيفه قصدي يا استاااذ بيتر
الله عليك
ا


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عارفه انك فاهمني لان سبق واتناقشنا ف موضوع زي ده وحسيت انك فاهم المعنى


*تسلم قلملك اللى بيكتب وتسلمى تقديرك ليا
وادى هدية منى ليكى
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ميغسي ميغسي  شكرا يا امينه يوووه قصدي يا لولو 
:99:


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش هنتفاااهم كده,,,,




اسمعي من خالتك انجل!

قال كان بيحسس امينة بالحب قال!! ده راجل ************
سوري...ده مش راجل اصلاً...هو حيوان ده احسن لفظ ليه بصراحة...



Angel.Eyes قال:


> بناااااااااااااات ايش بيكم ؟
> يعنى احنا حاربنا سنين طويلة علشان نخلص من فكرة سى السيد فى عقول الرجال وانتو جايين تفكروهم ؟ عيب يابنات :99:
> انا فاهمه انتو تقصدو ايه
> البنت عايزة واحد ليه شخصية ياخد قرارات ويكون رومانسى وحنين اهم حاجة الحنية ديه مهم جدا
> ...





lo siento_mucho قال:


> ينصرررررررررررررر دينك يا استاذ حنيفه قصدي يا استاااذ بيتر
> الله عليك
> ا


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بناااااااااااااات ايش بيكم ؟
> يعنى احنا حاربنا سنين طويلة علشان نخلص من فكرة سى السيد فى عقول الرجال وانتو جايين تفكروهم ؟ عيب يابنات :99:
> انا فاهمه انتو تقصدو ايه
> البنت عايزة واحد ليه شخصية ياخد قرارات ويكون رومانسى وحنين اهم حاجة الحنية ديه مهم جدا
> ...


*وعلشان كدا انا علقت على كلام
لولو شوفى ردىوانتى تفهمينى 
انافاهم اية من حكاية السى سيد دى*


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أممممم بآلنسبة لكلآم لولو " *كمآ ينآديهآ آلآخرين *"* ^_^*
أعتقد فيه لبس شوية يآ جمآعة
مفيش بنت بتتمنى سى آلسيد
بس مفيش بنت بردو مآتتمنآش إن شريكهآ يكون هو قآئد آلعلآقة


لكن من نآحية إنه يفرض شخصيته 
فآلحب بوجه عآم بيخلى آلإتنين يفرضوآ شخصيتهم على بعض
أو بشكل ألطف يطوعوآ شخصيآت بعض
فممكن أى وآحد منهم يرضخ أحيآناً للآخر حباً فيه مش سيطرة من آلتآنى
زى مآ سمعت فى وعظة حلوة
آلإتنين بيملكوآ نفسهم لبعض ... مش بيملكوآ بعض 

بس فى آلنهآية هو قآئد آلعلآقة " *قآئد حنين ومتفهم مش مسيطر* " 

 


*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أممممم بآلنسبة لكلآم لولو " *كمآ ينآديهآ آلآخرين *"* ^_^*
> أعتقد فيه لبس شوية يآ جمآعة
> ...


*يعنى بى كدا انتى رافضةالرجل سى سيد الرومانسى
ولا فاهمةغلطزى ما قالت انجل*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اسمعي من خالتك انجل!
> 
> قال كان بيحسس امينة بالحب قال!! ده راجل ************
> سوري...ده مش راجل اصلاً...هو حيوان ده احسن لفظ ليه بصراحة...



انت مشكلتك في كلمه السي سيد
السي سيد اللي بتقول عليه حيوان رغم اللي عملو ف امينه الا امينه عشقت رجولتو... مش مواضيع الجواز والكلام ده لا
انا بحكي ف الظروف اللي بتبين رجولتو بجد وهو عرف يكون السي سيد بتاعها وهي حابه ده فيه رغم الحاجات التانيه اللي قهرتها

السي سيد مش هو مهند اليومين دول ولا الراجل الاناني المعروف
السي سيد اللي هو ملك وتاج حواء


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *يعنى بى كدا انتى رافضةالرجل سى سيد الرومانسى
> ولا فاهمةغلطزى ما قالت انجل*


شور زى مآ قآلت آنجل
*مصطلح سى آلسيد مرفوض* لإنه مترسخ بشكل معين مش صح سوآء عند آلبنآت أو آلشبآب

فخلينآ نقول *شخصية قوية متفهمة* ...* وحنينة* :99:

 


*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> شور زى مآ قآلت آنجل
> *مصطلح سى آلسيد مرفوض* لإنه مترسخ بشكل معين مش صح سوآء عند آلبنآت أو آلشبآب
> 
> فخلينآ نقول *شخصية قوية متفهمة* ...* وحنينة*:99:
> ...


*كلامى من كلام لولو*

السي سيد مش هو مهند اليومين دول ولا الراجل الاناني المعروف
السي سيد اللي هو ملك وتاج حواء


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

اوك يا انجل بلاش نقول سي سيد نقول سي نص سيد هههههه
جربي الموقع وخبريني لو اشتريتي شئ تجربتك معاهم..
اجمل حاجه فيه ان كل شئ اصلي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يخربيت السي سيد ع مواضيعو ومواضيع حواء ع المصطبه كلها
يلا كلو يقووووم نام
واللي مش عاجبو كلامي ينتحر بقى


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اوك يا انجل بلاش نقول سي سيد نقول سي نص سيد هههههه
> جربي الموقع وخبريني لو اشتريتي شئ تجربتك معاهم..
> اجمل حاجه فيه ان كل شئ اصلي


*كيف الشراء
معنوالاسعار خلى اووووووى
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

لازم اسجل يا هيوف في الموقع ولا ايه النظاام
وايه اخبار الموقع عندي ينفع ولا لاء


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا دوست على الحاجة اللى انا عايزها قلى
لازم اسجل الاول فية
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Designers/Victoria_Beckham

بنات وش رايكم في ازياء فيكتوريا بيكهام ؟
هل اسعارها دي مبالغه او تستاهل؟
وهل تصاميمها دي حللوه؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوه يا لولو انتي وسمير
لازم تسجلو في الموقع وانطلقو فيه بئى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

لولو انتي في المغرب؟ اكيد ينفع لك
كل مكان في العالم يوصلون له
لا تنسون تفعلون حسابكم بعدما تسجلون تفتحون الاميل وتفعلون حسابكم


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> لولو انتي في المغرب؟ اكيد ينفع لك
> كل مكان في العالم يوصلون له
> لا تنسون تفعلون حسابكم بعدما تسجلون تفتحون الاميل وتفعلون حسابكم


*طيب ومصر 
مش هعرفو يجو ولااية
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سمير انت عايز تجنني؟ مصر ام الدنيا مش حيعرفو يوصلولها؟ بقولك ده موقع عالمي بيوصلو لكل مكان في العالم


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انت مشكلتك في كلمه السي سيد
> السي سيد اللي بتقول عليه حيوان رغم اللي عملو ف امينه الا امينه عشقت رجولتو... مش مواضيع الجواز والكلام ده لا
> انا بحكي ف الظروف اللي بتبين رجولتو بجد وهو عرف يكون السي سيد بتاعها وهي حابه ده فيه رغم الحاجات التانيه اللي قهرتها
> 
> ...



انا مش فاكر الفيلم لكن يعني حمايته ليها ولا حاجة ده طبيعي ودي اقل حاجة مش فضل منه...

الزوج مطلوب منه يقدم ولو حياته عشان مراته...

ومينفعش قصاد كده يبقى عايز يتحكم فيها!


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سمير انت عايز تجنني؟ مصر ام الدنيا مش حيعرفو يوصلولها؟ بقولك ده موقع عالمي بيوصلو لكل مكان في العالم


*طيب كويس انى بعرف اجنن 
ههههههههههههههه
اشكرك على المعلومة يا هيوف*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

وينكم يابنات مش قلنا نرغي في الازياء
هو انتو نمتم؟ طب على الاقل قطعو معاي
فيكتوريا الاول ههههه


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا عن نفسى مش عارف دا
نحس منى ولااية دا
كلما ادخل المصطبة البنات يهربو وميتكلموش
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا مش فاكر الفيلم لكن يعني حمايته ليها ولا حاجة ده طبيعي ودي اقل حاجة مش فضل منه...
> 
> الزوج مطلوب منه يقدم ولو حياته عشان مراته...
> 
> ومينفعش قصاد كده يبقى عايز يتحكم فيها!





كده متفقين يا جوني
مبسوطه بالمناقشه معاك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وينكم يابنات مش قلنا نرغي في الازياء
> هو انتو نمتم؟ طب على الاقل قطعو معاي
> فيكتوريا الاول ههههه



انا مش عجبتني الازياء كتير
 ومش يستاهل الاثمنه دي


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا مش عجبتني الازياء كتير
> ومش يستاهل الاثمنه دي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

:327ge:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

تعرفي لولو 

الست الخايبه فكتوريا دي بتصمم من زمان ومحدش معبرها قد كده.. قامو مؤخرا نانسي واليسا يلبسو لها.. ماكنتش واخده بالي لكن اختي التوام علمتني قلت لها وش ناويه؟ راحت اشترت كذا نفنوف وانا مازلت محتاره وش عجبهم؟ زي ماقلتي ماتستاهل ثمنها وتصاميمها هندسيه وكئيبه وناعمه زياده بالزوم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>



ميرسي  ميرسي


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مش عآيز يبعتلى رسآلة آلتفعيل يآ هيفآء *


بس أكيد مش محتآجة سؤآل أسعآر موقع فيكتوريآ أوفر يعنى 

ومش عجبنى فيه غير فستآن وآحد وشنطة بس 





*.،*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :327ge:



ههههه قوم نام احسن


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعرفي لولو
> 
> الست الخايبه فكتوريا دي بتصمم من زمان ومحدش معبرها قد كده.. قامو مؤخرا نانسي واليسا يلبسو لها.. ماكنتش واخده بالي لكن اختي التوام علمتني قلت لها وش ناويه؟ راحت اشترت كذا نفنوف وانا مازلت محتاره وش عجبهم؟ زي ماقلتي ماتستاهل ثمنها وتصاميمها هندسيه وكئيبه وناعمه زياده بالزوم



تيب آلله يكرمكـ بلآش لخبطة فى آلتصميمآت آلهندسية :t30:




*.،*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تعرفي لولو
> 
> الست الخايبه فكتوريا دي بتصمم من زمان ومحدش معبرها قد كده.. قامو مؤخرا نانسي واليسا يلبسو لها.. ماكنتش واخده بالي لكن اختي التوام علمتني قلت لها وش ناويه؟ راحت اشترت كذا نفنوف وانا مازلت محتاره وش عجبهم؟ زي ماقلتي ماتستاهل ثمنها وتصاميمها هندسيه وكئيبه وناعمه زياده بالزوم



هههههه بقى كده
ده بيبقى استايل الاميرات اكتر 
بس الفستان الاحمر عجبني تحسيه هادي ورومانسي كده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سوسو..انا كلما اشوف تصاميمها اتذكر ثياب عجاجيز البريطانيات صدقيني بشعها زي ما قلتي العالم كله مطنشها شكلها هي اللي بتلبسه من عند نفسها انا شخصيا فلس واحد مابخسروهش عليها ههههههه الله من البخل


----------



## Strident (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كده متفقين يا جوني
> مبسوطه بالمناقشه معاك[/COLOR]



- كده يبقى مش سي السيد خالص 

- اكيد اكيد .... انا كل الناس بينبسط بالمناقشة معايا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوه يا لولو الاحمر مقبول والمهندسه سوسو ادرى في تصميمات الهندسيه ههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> - كده يبقى مش سي السيد خالص
> يااااااااااااربي
> السي سيد اللي ف بالي مش اللي ف بالك
> - اكيد اكيد .... انا كل الناس بينبسط بالمناقشة معايا



يوووم اسود يوم ما اتناقشنا هههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سوسو..انا كلما اشوف تصاميمها اتذكر ثياب عجاجيز البريطانيات صدقيني بشعها زي ما قلتي العالم كله مطنشها شكلها هي اللي بتلبسه من عند نفسها انا شخصيا فلس واحد مابخسروهش عليها ههههههه الله من البخل


*هو إستآيل رسمى جداً *ينفع لمنآسبآت معينة بصرآحة معدومة عندنآ فى آلمجتمع آلشرقى 

علشآن كدآ تستخسريهم أكتر لأنه غآلباً مش هيتلبس مرتين على بعض 
:99:



*.،*
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

سوسو .. دوري اميل التفعيل  في جنك اميل اذا ماوصلج على ان بوكس


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا 
بترغوا فى ايه يا بنات *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا
> بترغوا فى ايه يا بنات *​




مساااااااااااااء الورد علي الناس العسل
منوووووووووووووووره ياقلبي 

شايفه المصطبه بقت ازي !!!
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مساااااااااااااء الورد علي الناس العسل
> منوووووووووووووووره ياقلبي
> 
> شايفه المصطبه بقت ازي !!!
> ​


*ده نورك يا قلبى 
اه انا لقيت صفح رغى كتير كسلت اقرا ده كله 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده نورك يا قلبى
> اه انا لقيت صفح رغى كتير كسلت اقرا ده كله
> *​



هههههههههههههههه
انا قرأت الاغلب
بس اللي لاحظه في يوم واحد
اربعه  من الاعداء في مصطبتنا :warning:
شايفه ياأختشي 
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انا قرأت الاغلب
> بس اللي لاحظه في يوم واحد
> اربعه  من الاعداء في مصطبتنا :warning:
> ...


*شامم شى غير طبعى حتى بيتكلم عليا 
ولاحاجة :crazy_pil*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انا قرأت الاغلب
> بس اللي لاحظه في يوم واحد
> اربعه  من الاعداء في مصطبتنا :warning:
> ...


*يا هااااااااااااااار فحلقى 
ايه ده اغيب عنكم كام ساعة اجى الاقيكم 
خلطين مصطبتنا على الجيران 
والجنس الخشن متربع فيها *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سوسو .. دوري اميل التفعيل  في جنك اميل اذا ماوصلج على ان بوكس


*آدينى مستنيآهـ يظهر *




*رورو ومرمر *منورين يآ بنآتيت *^_^*

بس إنتوآ ليه بتفوقوآ لمآ بقرب أنآم 



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *شامم شى غير طبعى حتى بيتكلم عليا
> ولاحاجة :crazy_pil*



هههههههههههه
اه عليك 
هنخاف ولاهنخاف ههههههه
 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا هااااااااااااااار فحلقى
> ايه ده اغيب عنكم كام ساعة اجى الاقيكم
> خلطين مصطبتنا على الجيران
> والجنس الخشن متربع فيها *​



هههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه يااختي شايفه 
وعاملين قال شاي وقهوه ومش مبطلين رغي :99:
بهدي النفوس انا هههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وردتي حبيبت قلبي بنورك 
ههههههههههه
خديني معاكي لازم انام هههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آدينى مستنيآهـ يظهر *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*سيكرت يا قمر منورة المصطبة والمصاطب اللى جمب مصطبتنا 
بقالك كتير مش باينة يا قمر يارب تكونى بخير دايما 
احنا بتوع السهر يا سيكرت 
احنا بنيجى يالليل بس هههههههههه 
بعد مل كل الناس تنام *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 ديسمبر 2012)

:36_1_66:
طائر النهضه​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اه عليك
> هنخاف ولاهنخاف ههههههه
> *هوالواحد
> ...


*اها ماهوواضح بتهدى النفووووووووووووس
شعقولة اول مرة اخرف 
واقول تخاريف
هههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوه يااختي شايفه
> وعاملين قال شاي وقهوه ومش مبطلين رغي :99:
> بهدي النفوس انا هههههه
> ​


*يعنى احتلوا المصطبة بتاعتنا 
معلشى المفترى عليه ربنا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اها ماهوواضح بتهدى النفووووووووووووس
> شعقولة اول مرة اخرف
> واقول تخاريف
> هههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه طبعااا انت عارفني ياسموره
لاحق ولاباطل معايا هههههههه

لالا ولاتخاريف ولاحاجه :t30:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى احتلوا المصطبة بتاعتنا
> معلشى المفترى عليه ربنا *​




ههههههههههههه
ونعمه بالله :99:
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وردتي حبيبت قلبي بنورك
> ههههههههههه
> خديني معاكي لازم انام هههههههه
> ​


هههههـ *يلله حبيبتى فى إيدى*
معندنآش بنآت يسهروآ بعد آلفجر إحنآ :99:
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سيكرت يا قمر منورة المصطبة والمصاطب اللى جمب مصطبتنا
> بقالك كتير مش باينة يا قمر يارب تكونى بخير دايما
> احنا بتوع السهر يا سيكرت
> احنا بنيجى يالليل بس هههههههههه
> بعد مل كل الناس تنام *​


*بنوركم **حبيبى صدقينى 3>*
آلوآحد عجز يآ رورو مبقآش حمل آلسهر :heat:

ههههههـ بعد آلإمتحآنآت بقى هنضم *لشلة آلأنس* تآنى
*^_^*




*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ *يلله حبيبتى فى إيدى*
> معندنآش بنآت يسهروآ بعد آلفجر إحنآ :99:
> ​
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
يالا ياوردتي بينا هههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

يالا تصبحوا علي خيير جميعا 
والله الموفق والمستعان 
ههههههههه
باي باي
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يالا تصبحوا علي خيير جميعا
> والله الموفق والمستعان
> ههههههههه
> باي باي
> ​


*الوداع ايتها الشرسة هع هع هع
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *الوداع ايتها الشرسة هع هع هع
> ههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههه
انا شرسه :11azy:
دا حتي انا ركيكه اي والله ركيكه هههههههه
سلام سموره 
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> انا شرسه :11azy:
> دا حتي انا ركيكه اي والله ركيكه هههههههه
> سلام سموره
> ​


*هوبقى في ةسلام يا ركيكة
الى جهنم وبئس المصير
سلاميييييييين يا مرمر
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هوبقى في ةسلام يا ركيكة
> الى جهنم وبئس المصير
> سلاميييييييين يا مرمر
> هههههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههه
جهنم:w00t::w00t:

طيب خلاص سلام ونعمه اخي سمير 
اطير انا بقا :crazy_pil
بااااااااااي بس بجد المره دي ههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> جهنم:w00t::w00t:
> 
> طيب خلاص سلام ونعمه اخي سمير
> ...


*اوووووووووووووووووك
والقلب دعيلك 
الباب يفوت جمل بما حمل
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
عارف انةبجدا وبلاش تقولى سمير*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ *يلله حبيبتى فى إيدى*
> معندنآش بنآت يسهروآ بعد آلفجر إحنآ :99:
> ​
> *بنوركم **حبيبى صدقينى 3>*
> ...


*ههههههههههه ربنا معاكى يا قمر 
وتخلصى على خير *
*تنورينا يا قمر * ​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ربنا معاكى يا قمر
> وتخلصى على خير *
> *تنورينا يا قمر * ​


*مبقاش غيرنا يا رورو
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مبقاش غيرنا يا رورو*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*


 وانا روحت فين:crazy_pil


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مبقاش غيرنا يا رورو
> هههههههههههههههههه*


*منور يا سمير *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منور يا سمير *​



رورو حبيبتي منورررره الدنيا كلهااا
كيفك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> رورو حبيبتي منورررره الدنيا كلهااا
> كيفك


*لولو حبيبتى انا تمام 
ده نورك يا قلبى 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

دايما ياارب بخير يا رورو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سالنور علي احلي بنات ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دايما ياارب بخير يا رورو


*ميرسى يا قلبى ربنا يخليكى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> سالنور علي احلي بنات ^_^


*مساء النور يا بيتر منور *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انتي مش رغيتي النهارده كتير يا رورو في المصطبه
كنتي فين


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي مش رغيتي النهارده كتير يا رورو
> كنتي فين


*ههههههههههه علشان تعبت من الرغى 
كنت عند ماما ريحتكم منى شوية *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه علشان تعبت من الرغى
> كنت عند ماما ريحتكم منى شوية *​



ههههه 
ريحتنا اييه انتي ورده المنتدى ده

كان موضوع السي سيد:heat:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه
> ريحتنا اييه انتي ورده المنتدى ده
> 
> كان موضوع السي سيد:heat:


*ميرسى يا لولو وانتى ريحنتنا 
هههههههههه 
يعنى ريحانة اوعى تفهمينى غلط 
يا خسارة ملحقتكمش *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هههه ميرسي
ومالو نعيد الحلقه بكره لما خلق الله يتجمعو


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه ميرسي
> ومالو نعيد الحلقه بكره لما خلق الله يتجمعو


*ياااااااااااريت علشان افتشى معاكم فتوة هههههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لا والنبي بلاش ام الموضوع ده تاني
انا اتخنقت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههه ليه يا بيتر 
عشان خاطر رورو بس
انا عارفه عندها كلام كتير ف الموضوع لازم تفضفض ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لا والنبي بلاش ام الموضوع ده تاني
> انا اتخنقت


*ههههههههه 
منور الغيط يا بيتشر 
يوووووه قصدى البيت 
ليه لا انا بموووووووووت فى المواضيع دى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ليه يا بيتر
> عشان خاطر رورو بس
> انا عارفه عندها كلام كتير ف الموضوع لازم تفضفض ههههه


*اه فهمانى انتى يا لولو هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه فهمانى انتى يا لولو هههههههه*​



هههههههههه 
اكييييد
بكره هدورلك ع سؤال يكون قريب من الموضوع وهاااات يا فضفضه هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> اكييييد
> بكره هدورلك ع سؤال يكون قريب من الموضوع وهاااات يا فضفضه هههه


*ده انا هفضفض لما اقول يا بس ههههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

خلاص اتكلمو فيه الصبح 
اكون رجعت من الكيلاس ^_^ ملاقيش الموضوع ده مفتوح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> خلاص اتكلمو فيه الصبح
> اكون رجعت من الكيلاس ^_^ ملاقيش الموضوع ده مفتوح



هههه لا احنا هنستناك لما تيجي
لازم تحضررر ههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> خلاص اتكلمو فيه الصبح
> اكون رجعت من الكيلاس ^_^ ملاقيش الموضوع ده مفتوح


*الكيلاس ومدرسة  طب قوم يا بابا اشرب اللبن ونام يلا *
*علشان متتاخرش على الكيلاس *




​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

يااادي النوم الي شاغل المنتدي كله
انا ما صدقت لولو نسيت الموضوع ده 
انتي تفكريها ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يااادي النوم الي شاغل المنتدي كله
> انا ما صدقت لولو نسيت الموضوع ده
> انتي تفكريها ​


*قوم نام قوم نام قوم نام *
*افتكرى يا لولو *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يااادي النوم الي شاغل المنتدي كله
> انا ما صدقت لولو نسيت الموضوع ده
> انتي تفكريها ​



ههههه روهح جااوب هناك
وتعالى اقولك هنا هههههههه
وانا مش نسيت انا ملاحظه انك سهران هههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قوم نام قوم نام قوم نام *
> *افتكرى يا لولو *​



ههههههههههه
شكلو نااام


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انتو مش عاوزني اقعد معاكم 
:36_1_38::36_19_5:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انتو مش عاوزني اقعد معاكم
> :36_1_38::36_19_5:​


*هههههههههه مش تعيط خلاص اقعد *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد ايه:12BF86~159:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بعد ايه:12BF86~159:


*تصدق انا غلطانة عيط تانى بقا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انا داخل انام 
وهخليكي كده مع نفسك بقي
علشان تبقي تقوليلي ادخل نام تاني
^__^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا داخل انام
> وهخليكي كده مع نفسك بقي
> علشان تبقي تقوليلي ادخل نام تاني
> ^__^​


*ههههههههههههه لولوووووووووولى ده انا  هعمل فرح يا اموووووووووور 
وحدى ايه يابنى ولولو راحت فين 
امشى انت بس ومتنساش تاخد الباب فى ايدك *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

لولو سابتك لوحدك 
وبعدين احمدي ربنا اني قاعد معاكي
غيرك بيتمني يتكلم معايا نص كلمه 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لولو سابتك لوحدك
> وبعدين احمدي ربنا اني قاعد معاكي
> غيرك بيتمني يتكلم معايا نص كلمه
> ​


*هههههههههه لولو بتكلمنى فى الزوار 
انا بحب اقعد لوحدى بس امشى انت واقفل باب المصطبة وراك 
وبعدين غيرى بيتمنى يتكلم نص كلمة معاك ده مين اللى اللى انطست فى نظرها تى :kap:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههه يخرببيت التواضع يا بيتر اللي فيك

انا مع رورايتي مش اسيبها لوحدها ابدااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه يخرببيت التواضع يا بيتر اللي فيك
> 
> انا مع رورايتي مش اسيبها لوحدها ابدااا


*هههههههههههههه مرة واحد بيتشر اتكسف من واحدة لولو 
لومنك امشى بسرعة شكلك بقا وحش اوووووووووووووى 
:99::99:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

من تواضع لله رفعه
ليه الاحراج ده
انا هروح انام علشان خاطر عمتك لولو بس

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه مرة واحد بيتشر اتكسف من واحدة لولو
> لومنك امشى بسرعة شكلك بقا وحش اوووووووووووووى
> :99::99:*​



ههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> من تواضع لله رفعه
> ليه الاحراج ده
> انا هروح انام علشان خاطر عمتك لولو بس
> 
> ​



ههههه قوم نام يا ابني:99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> من تواضع لله رفعه
> ليه الاحراج ده
> انا هروح انام علشان خاطر عمتك لولو بس
> 
> ​


*طب ابجا ابعتلنا جواب جولنا انت بخير ولا ايه 
ههههههههههه 
بقالك ساعة تقول انا ماشى انا ماشى مع السلامة :t30::t30::t30:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ابجا ابعتلنا جواب جولنا انت بخير ولا ايه
> ههههههههههه
> بقالك ساعة تقول انا ماشى انا ماشى مع السلامة :t30::t30::t30:*​



هههههه شكلنا هنقوم انا وانتي وهو لسه بيودع


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه شكلنا هنقوم انا وانتي وهو لسه بيودع


*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انا غلطان اني قاعد معاكم اصلا 
^__^
تصبحو علي خير يا احلي بنات

يا رب الي متجوزه تتخانق في البيت
والي بتحب تتخانق مع حاببها
والي بدور علي عريس متلاقيش 

غلاسه بقي 
سلام ^__^​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا غلطان اني قاعد معاكم اصلا
> ^__^
> تصبحو علي خير يا احلي بنات
> 
> ...


*دى فعلا غلاسة وتباتة ورزالة اى خدعة 
يارب انت متلاقى واحدة تتطس فى نظرها وترضى بيك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا غلطان اني قاعد معاكم اصلا
> ^__^
> تصبحو علي خير يا احلي بنات
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
ربنا يسمع منك يا خويه
30:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دى فعلا غلاسة وتباتة ورزالة اى خدعة
> يارب انت متلاقى واحدة تتطس فى نظرها وترضى بيك *​





انا مافيش زيي 2 
وبعدين البنات علي قفي من يشيل 
بس انا الي منفض

واسكتي بقي علشان ادخل انام


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا مافيش زيي 2
> وبعدين البنات علي قفي من يشيل
> بس انا الي منفض
> 
> واسكتي بقي علشان ادخل انام


*فعلا مفيش اتنين غلسين زيك صح عندك حق 
ده امها داعية عليها فى ليلة القدر اللى هتخدك ربنا يكون فى عونها *
*حد ماسكك ما تنام 30:30:30:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فعلا مفيش اتنين غلسين زيك صح عندك حق
> ده امها داعية عليها فى ليلة القدر اللى هتخدك ربنا يكون فى عونها *
> *حد ماسكك ما تنام 30:30:30:*​




انتو متقدروش تقعدو من غيري اصلا ومن غير غلاستي

تقدري تقولي كلام غير ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انتو متقدروش تقعدو من غيري اصلا ومن غير غلاستي
> 
> تقدري تقولي كلام غير ده


:fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

انا نفسي افهم يا مصريين لما بتعوزو تقومو تنامو بتقولو انا داخل انام
ع اساس انكم بتكونو في الشارع وداخلين تنامو جوه البيت
ولا لما  يتقالي ادخلي تنامي 
سهرانه ف الشارع انا
ههههه بجد عليكم كلام عسلللل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوه كده اسكتي
بكره لما اغيب عنكم يوم واحد بس 
هتحسو بقيمتي ^__^ 

بااايات نتكلم بكره بقي ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انتو متقدروش تقعدو من غيري اصلا ومن غير غلاستي
> 
> تقدري تقولي كلام غير ده



ههههه يا نهار ابيض انت لسه هنا
يلا قوووم ناام ولااااااااااااا  انت عارف:t30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ايوه كده اسكتي
> بكره لما اغيب عنكم يوم واحد بس
> هتحسو بقيمتي ^__^
> 
> بااايات نتكلم بكره بقي ​


*هههههههههههه غيب بس انت وملكش دعوة :t30:
*بقالك عشرتاشر ساعة تقول باى هنام لحد ما قربت انا انام وانت قاعد ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سالخير عليكوووووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> سالخير عليكوووووووو


*سالخير يا قمر منورة *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ميرسي رورو دة نورررررررك يا قمر


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> ميرسي رورو دة نورررررررك يا قمر


*دايما تيجى متاخرة انتى اكون انا خلاص بنام على نفسى 
هههههههههه*




​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دايما تيجى متاخرة انتى اكون انا خلاص بنام على نفسى *
> *هههههههههه*
> 
> 
> ...


 

ولا يهمك يا قمر حقك على انا
انا غلطانة:smi411:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> ولا يهمك يا قمر حقك على انا
> انا غلطانة:smi411:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ابقى تعالى بدرى شوية علشان الحق ارغى معاكى
*



​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ابقى تعالى بدرى شوية علشان الحق ارغى معاكى*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 على الساعة كام يعنى
:a4::a4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> على الساعة كام يعنى
> :a4::a4:


*ههههههههههههه تعالى اول الليل كدا على واحدة ماشى 
*



​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه تعالى اول الليل كدا على واحدة ماشى *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 يعنى نقول واحدة واحدة ونص
:99::11azy:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> يعنى نقول واحدة واحدة ونص
> :99::11azy:


ههههههههههههههههههههه





يلا تصبحى على خير يا قمر ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 وانتى من اهل الخير :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Desert Rose (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انت مشكلتك في كلمه السي سيد
> السي سيد اللي بتقول عليه حيوان رغم اللي عملو ف امينه الا امينه عشقت رجولتو... مش مواضيع الجواز والكلام ده لا
> انا بحكي ف الظروف اللي بتبين رجولتو بجد وهو عرف يكون السي سيد بتاعها وهي حابه ده فيه رغم الحاجات التانيه اللي قهرتها
> 
> ...



معلش يالوسينتو اسمحيلى اختلف معاكى 
امينة مكانتش بتحب سى السيد امينه كانت بتخاف منه الحب مش بيجى مع الخوف ابدا 
اللى كان عند امينة ده مرض اسمه متلازمة ستوكهولم Stockholm syndrome اللى فيه المجنى عليه بيتوحد مع شخصية الجانى من كتر ما قعد معاه فبيبتدى يحبه ويقتنع بيه ويدافع عنه كمان رغم انه الجانى 
حاجة كده زى توحد المسجون مع السجان وشخصية المسجون بتتوحد مع شخصية السجان لدرجة الحب والعشق والغرام بيه رغم العذاب اللى هو شايفه منه 
ده مش حب ده مرض 
سى السيد مريض وامينة مريضة 
ومقدرش اقيس الحب ابدا على اتنين مرضى


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> معلش يالوسينتو اسمحيلى اختلف معاكى
> امينة مكانتش بتحب سى السيد امينه كانت بتخاف منه الحب مش بيجى مع الخوف ابدا
> اللى كان عند امينة ده مرض اسمه متلازمة ستوكهولم Stockholm syndrome اللى فيه المجنى عليه بيتوحد مع شخصية الجانى من كتر ما قعد معاه فبيبتدى يحبه ويقتنع بيه ويدافع عنه كمان رغم انه الجانى
> حاجة كده زى توحد المسجون مع السجان وشخصية المسجون بتتوحد مع شخصية السجان لدرجة الحب والعشق والغرام بيه رغم العذاب اللى هو شايفه منه
> ...



ايوة بقى يا انجل ... ده انا كنت باهاتي لوحدي...

ﻻزم نعمل تحالف انا وانتي ونبدأ جبهة موحدة لتحرير المرأة تاني.... 

(وﻻ كأن مصطفى امين عمل حاجة زمان  )


----------



## Desert Rose (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههه لا ياجونى انا خلاص اعتزلت الغرام :new6:قصدى اعتزلت المهنه 
انت بقا عايز تبقا قاسم امين جديد مفيش مشكلة واضح ان كل محررين المرأة  على مر العصور رجالة نفسى اعرف ايه السر ؟ 
انا بقا عملت اللى عليا خلاص وتعبت :new6:


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه لا ياجونى انا خلاص اعتزلت الغرام :new6:قصدى اعتزلت المهنه
> انت بقا عايز تبقا قاسم امين جديد مفيش مشكلة واضح ان كل محررين المرأة  على مر العصور رجالة نفسى اعرف ايه السر ؟
> انا بقا عملت اللى عليا خلاص وتعبت :new6:



- (ماعرفش منين تعبير "اعتزلت الغرام" ده بصراحة :S)

- السر بكل بساطة اللي انتي قلتيه قبل كده....المرأة عدوة نفسها.....ومتﻻزمة ستوكهولم وقهر الرجالة..

زي كده ليه محرر العبيد في امريكا ابيض؟ واللي معروفين ان كانوا ضد العبودية يعني...بيض...

- ﻻ مينفعش تتخلي عن مهمتك المقدسة دي 
حتى عشان انا ما احبطش اني جاي اساعد ناس وهم مش عايزين يساعدوا نفسهم حتى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ستوكهولم فى المصطبة ؟؟ دة مصطلح يتقال فى مصطبة .. ادعى عليكو بايه و انتو فيكو كل العبر 

بقالكم كام صفحة بالذمة بتتكلمو فى موضوع و كل المأساة فى اختيار اللفظة ؟؟ 

مضايقاكم كلمة سى السيد نمسحها من القاموس مفيش اى مشاكل .. بس زى ما سيكرت قالت فى اول الموضوع .. مفيش بنت تختلف انها عايزة راجل قائد للعلاقة ( الا لو واحدة من محبى السيطرة دى وضع تانى ) .. بمعنى انه طبعا لازم يشورها فى كل الاراء بس لو فى زنقة او مشكلة ياخد قرار و يتحمل تباعاته مهما كانت .. و لو طلع القرار اللى اخدوه سوا غلط ميرميش عليها المصيبة و تبقى هى الغلطانة و الغبية و اللى و اللى لا يتحمل تبعات القرار لانه وافق عليه حتى لو كان فكرتها .. راجل بيهتم بقيم الرجولة اكتر من منظرها .. بيهتم ان كلمته تبقى واحدة انه لو وعد ميخلفش انه فى اى مشكلة يبقى موجود انه يبقى مصدر الامان للى معاه مش بيهتم بالجيل فى شعره و الباى و التراى و ماركت الكوتشى ! 

اوقات بيبقو فى اوضاع الاتنين ارائهم مختلفة و لازم قرار واحد يتاخد .. لو ساعتها الراجل ماخدش قرار و فضلو يتكلمو و يتخانقو و يقنعو و يعملو ممكن تحصل مشكلة .. و لو طلع قرار الراجل غلط ؟ هيشيل مسئولية غلطه ماهو انسان وارد يغلط ! و البنت كمان تشيل معاه لانها حتى لو مختارتش القرار اختارت الراجل نفسه يبقى موافقة تشاركه كل حاجة حتى لو كان قرار غلط فى ساعة تسرع .. 

و النبى تشوفلنا موضوع تانى غير الموضوع اللى اتهرس دة و متمسكوش فى الالفاظ :shutup22:

و هموت و اعرف برضه مين الزائر اللى قاعد فى الموضوع و قاعد ليه :fun_lol:

صباحكم ورد:flowers: *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2012)

قلبك أبيض يا شقاوة 

صباح الشيكولاتة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> قلبك أبيض يا شقاوة
> 
> صباح الشيكولاتة



*ههههههههههههه ليه بتعملى فيا كدة ليه بتفكرينى .. حد مسلطك عليا ؟؟ قرى و اعترفى :fun_lol:

صباحك بطعم القهوة و الفوقان يا ستى :love45:*


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ستوكهولم فى المصطبة ؟؟ دة مصطلح يتقال فى مصطبة .. ادعى عليكو بايه و انتو فيكو كل العبر
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



ستوكهولم مضايقاكي؟ امال لو ماكانتش دكتورة بس  


الحاجة التانية بقى....انا باحاول اعرف جه في بالك اصﻻً ازاي تشوفي الزوار ومين موجود 
ده انا ناسي خالص اساساً انه فيه تحت حاجة كده...وحتى بعد ما قلتي ما فكرتش ابص


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*وانا بتمشى فى المنتدى كدا اتكعبلت لقتنى هنا 
ولقيت كلام عن سى السيد 
صباح الورد على كل الموجودين هنا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ستوكهولم مضايقاكي؟ امال لو ماكانتش دكتورة بس
> 
> 
> الحاجة التانية بقى....انا باحاول اعرف جه في بالك اصﻻً ازاي تشوفي الزوار ومين موجود
> ده انا ناسي خالص اساساً انه فيه تحت حاجة كده...وحتى بعد ما قلتي ما فكرتش ابص


*
لا مش مضيقانى الكلمة .. مضايقنى مكانها .. بنقول مصطبة و النبى عربى تقولى ستوكهولم :scenic:

معرفش صدقنى بس هى بتيجى قدامى بشوفها :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباح الورد يا رورو *


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> لا مش مضيقانى الكلمة .. مضايقنى مكانها .. بنقول مصطبة و النبى عربى تقولى ستوكهولم :scenic:
> 
> معرفش صدقنى بس هى بتيجى قدامى بشوفها :new6:*


*اجبلك شكولاتة مور
اللى بتقف فى الزور دى
يا شقاوة ممكن اجبلك كرتونة بحالها
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هنشرحها عربي ازاي دي؟!
الحقيني يا انجل ابوس ايدك


- بتيجي قدامك؟!! الscreen بتنزل لوحدها كده؟ وماتقوليليش screen بالعربي ايه عشان ما ارتكبش جريمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *صباح الورد يا رورو *


*ازيك يا شقاوتى اخبارك ايه 
اول مرة اجى المصطبة الصبح هههههههههه *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اجبلك شكولاتة مور
> اللى بتقف فى الزور دى
> يا شقاوة ممكن اجبلك كرتونة بحالها
> هههههههههههههههههه*



*تسلملى يا سمورة ربنا يخليك :flowers:*
*نفسك تخلص منى انت :shutup22:*



johnnie قال:


> هنشرحها عربي ازاي دي؟!
> الحقيني يا انجل ابوس ايدك
> 
> - بتيجي قدامك؟!! الscreen بتنزل لوحدها كده؟ وماتقوليليش screen بالعربي ايه عشان ما ارتكبش جريمة



*الحقيه يا انجل الله يباركلك :fun_lol: 
ههههههههههههه انا مالى اذا كنت انت مبتعرفش عربى :smil15:

جريمة ؟؟ حصلنا الرعب :t19:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ازيك يا شقاوتى اخبارك ايه
> اول مرة اجى المصطبة الصبح هههههههههه *​



*انت جاية و انا ماشية :t17:

انا نشكر ربنا .. سقعانة الجو هنا بشع :shutup22:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انت جاية و انا ماشية :t17:
> 
> انا نشكر ربنا .. سقعانة الجو هنا بشع :shutup22:*


*ليه كدا 
الجو فظيع وتراب وحالته وحشة *​


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تسلملى يا سمورة ربنا يخليك :flowers:*
> *نفسك تخلص منى انت :shutup22:*


*طبعا وةفى اقرب وقت ياريت
سعتها دا اناهعمل زفة  :new6:
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايون و هنا سقعة بزيادة 

يلا اشوفك بليل يا قمر *


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايون و هنا سقعة بزيادة
> 
> يلا اشوفك بليل يا قمر *


*اوكى يا قمر *​


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش عارف كل ما اخش المصطبة دى
القيكم بتمشو بتتكلمو
شكلى نحس
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مش عارف كل ما اخش المصطبة دى
> القيكم بتمشو بتتكلمو
> شكلى نحس
> *


*لا يا سمير انا اصلا اول مرة افتح الصبح كدا 
اشوفك بالليل انشالله *​


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا سمير انا اصلا اول مرة افتح الصبح كدا
> اشوفك بالليل انشالله *​


*الصبح ايةاحنا داخلين على الليل كمان شوية
اوك ماشى ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 ديسمبر 2012)

صدقونى انا قولت رأيى فى الموضوع على اساس ان المكان هنا فى المصطبة مكان حر الواحد ممكن يعبر فيه عن رأيه بحرية 
ومش انا اللى فتحت موضوع سي السيد اصلا انا لاقيته مفتوح وقولت رأيى فيه 
بس علشان مفيش حد يتضايق هخرج من المصطبة وارجع زى ماكنت الواضح ان ده احسن حاجة تتعمل هنا :shutup22:

Good morning


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صدقونى انا قولت رأيى فى الموضوع على اساس ان المكان هنا فى المصطبة مكان حر الواحد ممكن يعبر فيه عن رأيه بحرية
> ومش انا اللى فتحت موضوع سي السيد اصلا انا لاقيته مفتوح وقولت رأيى فيه
> بس علشان مفيش حد يتضايق هخرج من المصطبة وارجع زى ماكنت الواضح ان ده احسن حاجة تتعمل هنا :shutup22:
> 
> Good morning



ﻻ عشان خاطري انا بﻻش...ده انا كنت لسه باستنجد بيكي فوق....

يعني انا احط صورة ﻻ لتكميم الافواه وانتي تقفلي بقك بسلسلة؟ 
ﻻ ﻻ خليكي اعملي معروف...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> معلش يالوسينتو اسمحيلى اختلف معاكى
> امينة مكانتش بتحب سى السيد امينه كانت بتخاف منه الحب مش بيجى مع الخوف ابدا
> اللى كان عند امينة ده مرض اسمه متلازمة ستوكهولم Stockholm syndrome اللى فيه المجنى عليه بيتوحد مع شخصية الجانى من كتر ما قعد معاه فبيبتدى يحبه ويقتنع بيه ويدافع عنه كمان رغم انه الجانى
> حاجة كده زى توحد المسجون مع السجان وشخصية المسجون بتتوحد مع شخصية السجان لدرجة الحب والعشق والغرام بيه رغم العذاب اللى هو شايفه منه
> ...



ومالو اختلفي يا حبيبتي كل واحد ورئيو ورئيه محترم طبعااا
شكراا لردك عليا وتوضيحك ليا:flowers:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> صدقونى انا قولت رأيى فى الموضوع على اساس ان المكان هنا فى المصطبة مكان حر الواحد ممكن يعبر فيه عن رأيه بحرية
> ومش انا اللى فتحت موضوع سي السيد اصلا انا لاقيته مفتوح وقولت رأيى فيه
> بس علشان مفيش حد يتضايق هخرج من المصطبة وارجع زى ماكنت الواضح ان ده احسن حاجة تتعمل هنا :shutup22:
> 
> Good morning



ومين اللي ادايق يا انجل ؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مش انتي يا لولو ما تقلقيش



مهو مش قولت حاجه وانا دايما بتناقش في المواضيع دي وبهزر والدنيا حلوه

بس بجد مالها ليه قالت كده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ها مين عندو موضوع للرغي
مفيش سؤاال يا جوني ل حواء تاني


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ها مين عندو موضوع للرغي
> مفيش سؤاال يا جوني ل حواء تاني


*انا عندى مليون اسئلة
لانى عدوالمراءة
هههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا عندى مليون اسئلة
> لانى عدوالمراءة
> هههههههههههه*



ههههههه قول  يا عدووو انت


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه قول  يا عدووو انت


*ههههههههههههه
الله يرحم رحلة موزمبيق
-وانتي مسااافره دخلتي على
 شقه مو شقتكم ؟ *
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

يا عم هات سؤال بقى م المليون


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا عم هات سؤال بقى م المليون


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3347092&postcount=5883


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هسال اناااااااا
السؤاااااااااااااااااال
لماذا تخترع المرأة حكايات كاذبه لإثارة غيرةالرجل, بينما يكتم الرجل حكايات حقيقية لتفادي غيرتها؟

الكلام ده صح ولا ايه رئيكممم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3347092&postcount=5883



ههههه هو ده السؤاللل

عادي هتاسف و اشرب حاجه قبل ما امشي طبعااااا


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه هو ده السؤاللل
> 
> عادي هتاسف و اشرب حاجه قبل ما امشي طبعااااا


*ههههههههه
شوفتى اسئلتى بسيطةوسهلةجداااا
ازاى 
مناغلبان انتى فاهمنى*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هو اللي بيجيب القلق لنفسو من عمايلو:smil15:
هو طااايل اصلا لما ستووو حوااء تغييير عليه[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو اللي بيجيب القلق لنفسو من عمايلو:smil15:
> هو طااايل اصلا لما ستووو حوااء تغييير عليه


*هههههههههههههه
ماهولو هى تديلوالثقة فيها مكنش
 قعد يبص لى برا
وسعتها يبص جوا
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ولوووووو ده مش يديه الحق يبص البره اصلاااا...
المصطبه امانه ف ايديكو ع ما ارجع و اللي يزعلللل اي
 بنووووووته مش هيكفيني طرد فيه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتقد الست تعمل كدا بس لما تكون تحب تشوف حبه و غيرته عليها--
 بس بعد كدا خلاص بئا هتثير غرته ليه يعنى--- طالبه للنكد و خلاص هههههههههههههه
و غيرت الست على الراجل اوقات بتبقا خنيئه اوى--- و تقلب نكد-- خليه يخبي احسن بدل ما تولع-- احنا بنحب نحقن الدماااء ههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سالخير علي اجدع شباب
سالخير علي احلي بنات
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء النور و رحمه الله و بركاته ههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Buona sera...come va?


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

va come va hhhhhh
va bene-- grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هي المصطبه   هاجرت ع اطاليا ولا ايييه:t19:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه لا لسا في مكانهاااااا مع الدستوووور


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Si >>>

خليني اتعلم لي كلمتين بقى 


معلش يا حبو انا مافهمتش اول سطر...الجملة مش راكبة...

وصحيح مفيش طريقة تانية غير Grazie Mille عشان اقول very much يعني؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ايطالي
طب امشي انا بقي ^__^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ايطالي
> طب امشي انا بقي ^__^



لا خليك تعالى نحكي صيني انا وانت:new6:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

صيني 
جيتي في ملعبي يا لولو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> صيني
> جيتي في ملعبي يا لولو​



يلاااا
ابتدي


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

نيهاو   (دي بجد انا ليا اصحاب صينيين علموني كام كلمة)

دي لغة ...مش صعبة....مستحييييييلة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> نيهاو   (دي بجد انا ليا اصحاب صينيين علموني كام كلمة)
> 
> دي لغة ...مش صعبة....مستحييييييلة



بس ايه معنى نيهاو دي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

نــعــم.!!!!


----------



## Strident (11 ديسمبر 2012)

نيهاو يعني اهلاً


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (11 ديسمبر 2012)

نيهاو ورحمه الله وبركاته​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*هااااااااااااااااى
ازيكم يا بشررررررر
وحشتونى
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

نيهاو يا سميييير
هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*هااااااااااااى على كل الموجودين 
عاملين ايه من غيرى 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نيهاو يا سميييير
> هههههه


*دى معنها انى مطرود برا 
المصطبة ولااية دى
ههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه اه يا سمير 

روراااايتي منوررررررررره والدنياااا ظالمه من غيرررك


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه اه يا سمير
> 
> روراااايتي منوررررررررره والدنياااا ظالمه من غيرررك


*هههههههههه انا جيت اهو وجبتلكم النور معايا 
ده نورك يا لولو *​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه اه يا سمير
> 
> روراااايتي منوررررررررره والدنياااا ظالمه من غيرررك


*ههههههههههههههه
يا ساتر ربنا 
خلينى ساكت احسن*


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه انا جيت اهو وجبتلكم النور معايا
> ده نورك يا لولو *​


*بدلا نور خليها نااااااااار
تولع
ههههههههههههههههههه




*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بدلا نور خليها نااااااااار
> تولع
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*حرام عليك يا سمير هتولع اكتر من كدا كفاية البلد والعة لوحدها *​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حرام عليك يا سمير هتولع اكتر من كدا كفاية البلد والعة لوحدها *​


*هههههههههه
ماهودا الحصان المزكور 
فى رؤيا يوحنا الاهوتى
ركزى بس وانتى تعرفى 
وهتعرفى انى عندى حق*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

فين البنانيت يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فين البنانيت يا رورو


*لسة محدش ظهر زمانهم جايين هما بيجوا على السيرة 
يارب بتول تيجى وحشتنى اوووووووووى بنت الايه *​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*جدعان البنات الحلوة اللى هنا
ممكن اخد رايكم*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لسة محدش ظهر زمانهم جايين هما بيجوا على السيرة
> يارب بتول تيجى وحشتنى اوووووووووى بنت الايه *​



يوصلو بالسلامه:flowers:
هي لسه مش دخلتتت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

اكييييد يا سمووووره


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعملكم تاصميم روووووووووووووعة
لقداسة البابا المعظم البابا الانبا 
تؤاضرواس الثانى
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بعملكم تاصميم روووووووووووووعة
> لقداسة البابا المعظم البابا الانبا
> تؤاضرواس الثانى
> *


*منتظرين يا سمير ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منتظرين يا سمير ربنا يباركك *​


*اووووووووووووك
بعدقليل سوف ارفعو انتظرونى*


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايه الهبل اللي لبستو نوااااال الزغبي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>


جممممميل
تسلمممم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> رورو ايه الهبل اللي لبستو نوااااال الزغبي


*فين ايه ده تقصدى صوت الحياه انا كنت ناسياه مش تفكرينى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>


*حلو اوووووووووى يا سمير تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جممممميل
> تسلمممم ايدك يا باشا


*ميرسيةيا لولو ربنا يخليكى
ديما رافعة من معنوياتى
بابا يسوع يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فين ايه ده تقصدى صوت الحياه انا كنت ناسياه مش تفكرينى *​


مش كنت عارفه انك ناسيه
هههههههه يا بت قرب يخلص


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلو اوووووووووى يا سمير تسلم ايدك *​


*جارى تحضير بعض الخلفيات على التصميم*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش كنت عارفه انك ناسيه
> هههههههه يا بت قرب يخلص


*انا زعلت انى نسيته :ab7:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ازيكم يا جماعه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ازيكم يا جماعه​


*ازيك يا بيتشر انت مبتجيش ليه مش تبقى تيجى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا زعلت انى نسيته :ab7:*​



لا بلاش زعللل نبقى نشوف الاعاده تاني 

اسمعي
 لووو تعرفوووه   :love34:
هروح اعيط واجي


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

نفسي اكل سندويتشين كبدة وطبق كشري عليه شطة كتير....


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا بلاش زعللل نبقى نشوف الاعاده تاني
> 
> اسمعي
> لووو تعرفوووه   :love34:
> هروح اعيط واجي


*طب ما انا هنسى الاعادة برضو :fun_lol:*
*لا بلاش عياط والنبى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ابن المسيح..جوني ...منوريين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ما انا هنسى الاعادة برضو :fun_lol:*
> *لا بلاش عياط والنبى *​



هفكرررررك انا هههههه
غنت وحش وانا  مش عيطت هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> نفسي اكل سندويتشين كبدة وطبق كشري عليه شطة كتير....






اتفضل يا جونى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هفكرررررك انا هههههه
> غنت وحش وانا  مش عيطت هههه


*ههههههههههه احسن مش عاوزاكى تعيطى انا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اتفضل يا جونى ​



ايه ده يا رورو

الكشري؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه احسن مش عاوزاكى تعيطى انا *​



يخليكي لياااا:love45:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه ده يا رورو
> 
> الكشري؟؟؟


*ايون يا لولو عاوزة انتى كمان ولا ايه *​


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اتفضل يا جونى ​



مرسي يا رورو بس الصلصة قليلة كده ليه ده انا قتيل صلصة وكاتشب والحاجات دي 

طب انا هاروح اكل بقى وانام ...تصبحوا على خير 

وفين الكبدة طيب؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا بلاش زعللل نبقى نشوف الاعاده تاني
> 
> اسمعي
> لووو تعرفوووه   :love34:
> هروح اعيط واجي



اليوم باين من الاول


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مرسي يا رورو بس الصلصة قليلة كده ليه ده انا قتيل صلصة وكاتشب والحاجات دي
> 
> طب انا هاروح اكل بقى وانام ...تصبحوا على خير
> 
> وفين الكبدة طيب؟ ​


​ *انت داخل على طمع بقا هههههههه
ومع ذلك اتفضل يا جونى 
*



​


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/RIGHT]
> *انت داخل على طمع بقا هههههههه
> ومع ذلك اتفضل يا جونى
> *
> ...



اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

ده انا عيني طلعت فيها دي بصراحة!!!!

انا جعت بجد!!

مرسي يا رورو تسلم ايييييدك


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه
> 
> ده انا عيني طلعت فيها دي بصراحة!!!!
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه بالهنا والشفا 
بس ده مش من عمايل اديا وحياه عنيا 
انا طلبتلك دليفرى :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

حلو حلو...انا غالباً مش هاعرف اكلها قبل الصيف الجاي anyway 

بس بصراحة اول مرة اشوف طماطم في سندوتش كبدة 


انا هاروح انام بقى Bonne nuit a tout


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون يا لولو عاوزة انتى كمان ولا ايه *​



تسلميلي حبيبتي:flowers:
لا بس حبيت اعرف شكل الكشري


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> حلو حلو...انا غالباً مش هاعرف اكلها قبل الصيف الجاي anyway
> 
> بس بصراحة اول مرة اشوف طماطم في سندوتش كبدة
> 
> ...


*النبى عربى على ما اعتقد كدا بتقول تصبحوا على خير ههههههههه
عموما وانت من اهل الخير *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اليوم باين من الاول



ايه معترض ع ايه انت ف اليوم ده
مش تقول تشوف سريرك بينادي عليك:smil15:


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النبى عربى على ما اعتقد كدا بتقول تصبحوا على خير ههههههههه
> عموما وانت من اهل الخير *​



اه بالظبط يعني تصبحوا على خير كلكو...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه معترض ع ايه انت ف اليوم ده
> مش تقول تشوف سريرك بينادي عليك:smil15:




خنقه من الاول


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> خنقه من الاول


عااادي:shutup22:


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*رايكم
بجدااااااا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *رايكم
> بجدااااااا
> *


*جميل يا سمير تسلم ايدك حلو اوووووووى*​


----------



## Samir poet (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جميل يا سمير تسلم ايدك حلو اوووووووى*​


*ميرسية يا رورو ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك
صلاواتك ليا*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

انا جيت يا جماهعه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا جيت يا جماهعه


*نورت يا بيتشر فينك يا راجل مش باين ليه 
اتصدق المصطبة وحشة من غيرك يلا اى خدمة حملة شجعهم هههههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

اه ما انا جي ومعايا كهربه 
انا جيت اهو علشان متبقش وحشه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اه ما انا جي ومعايا كهربه
> انا جيت اهو علشان متبقش وحشه ​


*جيت اه بس لسانك الطويل سيبه فى اى حتة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ولا طويل ولا حاجه
دا احتي مش عارف اكل بسبب انه قصير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ولا طويل ولا حاجه
> دا احتي مش عارف اكل بسبب انه قصير​


*على يدى قصير خالص انت هتقولى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

والنعمه صغنون خالص​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> والنعمه صغنون خالص​


*والنحمة ده اطول لسان على وجه الارض * *:t17:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

طب انا رايحه طالما انت جيت


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب انا رايحه طالما انت جيت


*اهى لولو جت اشهدى يا لولو بيتشر لسانه طويل ولا قصير هههههههههه*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

لو لولو هتشمي علشان انا جيت








































تمشي عادي انا هفضل قاعد برضو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اهى لولو جت اشهدى يا لولو بيتشر لسانه طويل ولا قصير هههههههههه*​



هههههه 
هو حد قادر يمسك لسانو ده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لو لولو هتشمي علشان انا جيت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عادي اقعد براحتكككك


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا رورو
هتقطعهلو من
لغليغووووووو
ولا اية
الغلوغ الواحد
ب 14 جنية فى السواق
الواحد يقف شهر كامل قدام
الجمعية ليلة مايلقى لغلوغ واحد
ياااااااااااااااالغليوووووووغ
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *يا رورو
> هتقطعهلو من
> لغليغووووووو
> ولا اية
> ...


*ههههههههههه كلم يا بيتشر سمير عاوزك *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يا عم سموره
انا جي وسايب لغاليلي في البيت
دول عالم شر يا جدع


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه كلم يا بيتشر سمير عاوزك *​




وانتي تقدري تعملي الي هو بيقول عليه اصلا  :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> وانتي تقدري تعملي الي هو بيقول عليه اصلا  :new6:


*يا دى النيلة السودة عليا شكلى هقتل حد النهاردة 
*




​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه كلم يا بيتشر سمير عاوزك *​


*اة بالحق كلام يا بيتشر*


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لا يا عم سموره
> انا جي وسايب لغاليلي في البيت
> دول عالم شر يا جدع


*نصيحة ابعدعنهم احسن
ان شوفت الويل تحت ايديهم
انت متعرفش ولااية*


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> وانتي تقدري تعملي الي هو بيقول عليه اصلا  :new6:


*طبعا تقدر ونصين
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *طبعا تقدر ونصين
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> *


*اهو سمير قالك ابعد عنى بقا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا دى النيلة السودة عليا شكلى هقتل حد النهاردة
> *
> 
> 
> ...



اكيد سمير
صح صح صح


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة بالحق كلام يا بيتشر*
> 
> *نصيحة ابعدعنهم احسن
> ان شوفت الويل تحت ايديهم
> ...





ههههههه معاك انت يا حبي
انا No
:love45:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اهو سمير قالك ابعد عنى بقا *​




ده كــــــــــلام من ابن عم حديد:2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ده كــــــــــلام من ابن عم حديد:2:


*هش من هنا على مصطبطكم يلا *​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ده كــــــــــلام من ابن عم حديد:2:


*لا بقى انتى مش فاكر
ياااااااض يا يا بيتشر العلقة
الساخنة اللى اكلنها انا وانت
وبقينا نرد على بعض وسابونى كلنا البنات
هنا
الله يحم
فينك يا لولو تشهدى بشاهد مشفتيشى حاجة*
ههههههههههههههههههههه:shutup22:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هش ايه يا بت انتي هو انتي بتكلمي فراخ

يا سمووره دا ارخهم انهم يسبونا ويمشوا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يا سمووره دا ارخهم انهم يسبونا ويمشوا
*ارخهم هههههههههه
روح اتعلم الكتابة الاول وتعالى بلا يا بابا اجرى العب بعيد*
اسمها اخرهم هفضل اعلم فيكم لغاية امتى 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه برافو رورو عامله الواااجب


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه برافو رورو عامله الواااجب


*اى خدمة تلميذتك *​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هش ايه يا بت انتي هو انتي بتكلمي فراخ
> 
> يا سمووره دا ارخهم انهم يسبونا ويمشوا
> ​


*اصلاهم متعودين بدل ما ميمشونا احنا
بنطفشهموبيمشو
اللى رايحة تنام واللى مش فاضية واللى تعابنة واللى وراها دراسة  ودكاترة وشوكلاتة
بنات اخر زمن

وفى الاخر هما اللى بيهشومن هنا
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا سمووره دا ارخهم انهم يسبونا ويمشوا
> 
> *ارخهم هههههههههه
> روح اتعلم الكتابة الاول وتعالى بلا يا بابا اجرى العب بعيد*
> ...



هههه يخليكي لينا يا مترجمتنا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا سمووره دا ارخهم انهم يسبونا ويمشوا
> 
> *ارخهم هههههههههه
> روح اتعلم الكتابة الاول وتعالى بلا يا بابا اجرى العب بعيد*
> ...



دي غلطه مطبعيه وانتي عارفه الي فيها ^_^



lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه برافو رورو عامله الواااجب



خليكي في حالك ^__^



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اى خدمة تلميذتك *​



وانا اقول فاشله لمييين




Samir poet قال:


> *اصلاهم متعودين بدل ما ميمشونا احنا
> بنطفشهموبيمشو
> اللى رايحة تنام واللى مش فاضية واللى تعابنة واللى وراها دراسة  ودكاترة وشوكلاتة
> بنات اخر زمن
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا علي قلبهم يا سموره 

:love45:


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> دي غلطه مطبعيه وانتي عارفه الي فيها ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
على قلبهم مش كفاية 
برضو لالا لازم نزودها حبتين
لازم نخليهم يشدوفى شعرهم
لازم ننكد
عليهم زى ما بنكدو علينا
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مش هخليني
مين اللي فاشله يا بني 
قوم قوم اجري نام هههه
السهر مش كويس عشانك


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> دي غلطه مطبعيه وانتي عارفه الي فيها ^_^
> 
> *احنا هنتلكك ده جهل وانت الصادق *​
> خليكي في حالك ^__^
> ...


عاتى عيشوا مع نفسيكم ​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
تصدق اللى قالا على راى
المثل
البنات دول شوية شربات
لكن يا صديقى احزر فهن 
فى بعض الحالات مجنونات
من اقوال سمير الشاعر
هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه يخليكي لينا يا مترجمتنا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحقي يا رورو متعرفش الي فيها :new6:



Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> على قلبهم مش كفاية
> برضو لالا لازم نزودها حبتين
> لازم نخليهم يشدوفى شعرهم
> ...



انت تؤمر يا سموره:flowers:



lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش هخليني
> مين اللي فاشله يا بني
> قوم قوم اجري نام هههه
> السهر مش كويس عشانك



هههههههههههههههه
انا علي قلبك لحاية ما انت الي تتخنق وتنامي :smil15:



رورو ايهاب قال:


> عاتى عيشوا مع نفسيكم ​



يلا بالسلامه :2:



Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> تصدق اللى قالا على راى
> المثل
> البنات دول شوية شربات
> ...




فنان من يومك والنعمه :fun_lol:


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحقي يا رورو متعرفش الي فيها :new6:
> 
> 
> ...


*شكلهم هيطفشومننا قريب البنتين دول
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحقى يا لولو علشان رضينا نقعدهم عندنا فى المصطبة ونتكلم معاهم 
بيقول علينا بنتين كلمى يا لولو وردى انتى 
علشان انا مش فاضية *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

اه ردي يا لولو علشان التلميذه مشغوله ^_^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بنتيييين ف عينهممممم هما اللتنين

انا مش عارفه ايه الناس اللي قاعده دي  ومش مرغوووب فيها
رشي ميه يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بنتيييين ف عينهممممم هما اللتنين
> 
> انا مش عارفه ايه الناس اللي قاعده دي  ومش مرغوووب فيها
> رشي ميه يا رورو


*لا خلاص انا قررت هسبلهم المصطبة يكلموا بعض فيها هما الاتنين مش انتى معايا برده يا لولو *​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الحقى يا لولو علشان رضينا نقعدهم عندنا فى المصطبة ونتكلم معاهم
> بيقول علينا بنتين كلمى يا لولو وردى انتى
> علشان انا مش فاضية *


*مش قولتلك يا يا بيتشر انهم من ضمن الاختيرات مش فاضية راجع كلامى يا بيتشر
انت والحجة رورو
ههههههههههههههههههه*


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اه ردي يا لولو علشان التلميذه مشغوله ^_^


*تلميزة ومش اى تلميزة 
عسؤلة اوووووووى التلميزة دى*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> بنتيييين ف عينهممممم هما اللتنين
> 
> انا مش عارفه ايه الناس اللي قاعده دي  ومش مرغوووب فيها
> رشي ميه يا رورو


*لية على اساس انك شايفةصراصير ونمل
فىالمطبخ
امممممممممم
بنسبة للعيون
اةانتى فى عيونها وقلبناوعلقنا وكل حاجةفى حياتنا
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا خلاص انا قررت هسبلهم المصطبة يكلموا بعض فيها هما الاتنين مش انتى معايا برده يا لولو *​



اكييييييد  معاكي:love34:


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*كلامى بيتحقق يا واد يا بيتر
اهم هيسبوها
يعنى كدا
همااللى هيطفشو من هنا
وهما اللى هيهشومن هنا
هههههههههههههه
مش قولتلك 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا خلاص انا قررت هسبلهم المصطبة يكلموا بعض فيها هما الاتنين مش انتى معايا برده يا لولو *​



رور هي رورو وبس و لولو هي لولو وبسسس كمااان
انا اللي اقولها يا عسووله ويا قمري وكل الكلااام :love45:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يا بالسلامه 
احنا هنقضيها مع بعض يا سموره
^__^


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يا بالسلامه
> احنا هنقضيها مع بعض يا سموره
> ^__^


*على راى الحج هشام اطال الله
عمرة من اعداء المراءة




*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*لولو تعالى بشويش علشان محدش يحس بينا 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لولو تعالى بشويش علشان محدش يحس بينا
> هههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههه
يخرب عقللككككك
انا جيت اهو وبشويش خااالص


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يخرب عقللككككك
> انا جيت اهو وبشويش خااالص


*يلا اقفلى الباب وراكى علشان محدش يسمعنا ويجى هههههههههه 
هنعمل ايه بس لو سمعونا هيجوا على طول *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
بتعملوا ايه ياا بنوتات


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصبحوووووووووووووووو
على خيررررررررررررر
اترك لكم بيتشر
يا بنات
هجوووووووم
بقى عايزارجع بكرة القى
بيتشر
كل  حتةفى جسمة فى حتة
ماشى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا جييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> بتعملوا ايه يلا بنوتات


*انت على طول كدا بتلمع اكر 
علموك كدا فى بلدك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تصبحوووووووووووووووو
> على خيررررررررررررر
> اترك لكم بيتشر
> يا بنات
> ...


*وانت من اهل الخيرررررررررر*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا اقفلى الباب وراكى علشان محدش يسمعنا ويجى هههههههههه
> هنعمل ايه بس لو سمعونا هيجوا على طول *​



هههههههه
لا هما تلاقيهم ناامو  عشان طولو اووووووي 
اتكلمي بصوووت عالي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
بقي كده يا سمير
كنت فاكرك صديق
انت من الاعداء يا سمير

تصبح علي خير حبيبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> لا هما تلاقيهم ناامو  عشان طولو اووووووي
> اتكلمي بصوووت عالي


*ناموا مين يا بنتى ده بيتشر بيلمع اكر *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا معاكم ومش هسيبكم ابداااااااااااااااااا
هههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا معاكم ومش هسيبكم ابداااااااااااااااااا
> هههههههههه​


*هههههههههههه شكلك هتقع لوحد فيها 
انا ميتانة من البرد *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههه
ياااااااااا نهار ابييييييض
وده مين اللي نده علييييه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> ياااااااااا نهار ابييييييض
> وده مين اللي نده علييييه


*عرفتى ندهت عليكى ليه بصوت واطى يا اوختشى 
اتاريه كان واقف ورا الباب وسامعنا :fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه شكلك هتقع لوحد فيها
> انا ميتانة من البرد *​



وهتسبيني لوحدي:love34:



lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> ياااااااااا نهار ابييييييض
> وده مين اللي نده علييييه




قلبي ^__^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عرفتى ندهت عليكى ليه بصوت واطى يا اوختشى
> اتاريه كان واقف ورا الباب وسامعنا :fun_lol:*​



ههههههه اه والله تحسي انو كان ورا الباب

تيجي نزعلو عشان يقووووووووم


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه اه والله تحسي انو كان ورا الباب
> 
> تيجي نزعلو عشان يقووووووووم


*اه يلا يلا :love34:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> وهتسبيني لوحدي:love34:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا قلبي دليلي قالي انهم في المصطبه:2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه يلا يلا :love34:*​



ههههه
وده يتزعل ازاااي
انا خايفه ازعل انا وانتي وهو لا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مابتناموش ياحلوات؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

انا ازعل ^__^
ابسلوتلي 
انا الزعل يزعل مني ولازعلشت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه
> وده يتزعل ازاااي
> انا خايفه ازعل انا وانتي وهو لا


*على رايك يا اوختشى ده يطفش بلد بحالها *
*برده مش هيمشى لو عملتى الللى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *على رايك يا اوختشى ده يطفش بلد بحالها *
> *برده مش هيمشى لو عملتى الللى *​




مش بقولك فاهمني يا قمر ^__^ :fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> مابتناموش ياحلوات؟


*منورة يا هيوف انا عاوزة اقوم انام لانى بردانة جدا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا ازعل ^__^
> ابسلوتلي
> انا الزعل يزعل مني ولازعلشت​


*انت هتقوووووووووووولى 
على فكرة دى اسمها المصطبة النسائية 
مبتعرفش تقرا :smil15:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش بقولك فاهمني يا قمر ^__^ :fun_lol:


*شكلك فاهم يا نصة سبحان مغير الاحوال *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا هيوف انا عاوزة اقوم انام لانى بردانة جدا *​



استغطي كويس
لو نمتي انا كمان هنام
لاني زيك 
بس مش عاوز اسيبكم والله


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> استغطي كويس
> لو نمتي انا كمان هنام
> لاني زيك
> بس مش عاوز اسيبكم والله


*لا نام متتعبش نفسك انت قوم نام وسيبنا احنا راضيين :fun_lol:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا نام متتعبش نفسك انت قوم نام وسيبنا احنا راضيين :fun_lol:*​




لا طبعاااا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوه يارورو لما تيجي هيوف تروحي.. ازيك اولا؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ايوه يارورو لما تيجي هيوف تروحي.. ازيك اولا؟


*ازيك يا حبيبتى مش باينة ليه يا قمر ليكى وحشة 
انتى اللى جاية متاخرة يا هيوف بس علشان خاطرك ممكن اقعد ربعاية *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

منوره هيوف


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ازيك يا حبيبتى مش باينة ليه يا قمر ليكى وحشة
> انتى اللى جاية متاخرة يا هيوف بس علشان خاطرك ممكن اقعد ربعاية *​



مش عاوزين انهاردا


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش عاوزين انهاردا


*يا سبحان الله حد كلمك ايه الرخامة دى 
انا بكلم هيفا يا رخم قوم نام بيندهوا عليك *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا سبحان الله حد كلمك ايه الرخامة دى
> انا بكلم هيفا يا رخم قوم نام بيندهوا عليك *​




لما تنامي هنام معاكي ^__^
:flowers:

وراكي وراكي مش هسييييبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لما تنامي هنام معاكي ^__^
> :flowers:
> 
> وراكي وراكي مش هسييييبك


*يا حول الله 
انا نمت انجر نام بقا :t19:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا حول الله
> انا نمت انجر نام بقا :t19:*​



انا كمان نمت :fun_lol::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا كمان نمت :fun_lol::smil15:


*رخممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رخممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم*​



بس زي العسل
صح ^__^:smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بس زي العسل
> صح ^__^:smil15:


*ازاى رخم وفى نفس ذات الوقت زى العسل ميركبوش مع بعض خالص *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

خلاص نكمل بكره
انا كمان هنام ^_^ 
لان المنتدي كله نام
تصبحي علي خير 
احلام سعيده


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

إيه يا رورو ده-- شكلك كدا مش بتنامى غير لما تطمنى إن كل الاعضاء نااااموووو و تلفى تطمنى إن الكل متغطى تماام بعدها بس تخشى تنامى--- هههههههه

 صباااح الخييير


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه يا رورو ده-- شكلك كدا مش بتنامى غير لما تطمنى إن كل الاعضاء نااااموووو و تلفى تطمنى إن الكل متغطى تماام بعدها بس تخشى تنامى--- هههههههه
> 
> صباااح الخييير



HAHAHA

اه بالضبط...

وشكلها هي اللي طفت المنبه بتاعي لاني صحيت بعد معاده بنص ساعة ماسمعتوش لما رن الظاهر...يا اما طفيته وانا مش حاسس.....بس كده بقى يبقى رورو هي اللي طفته ليه كده يا رورو؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> HAHAHA
> 
> اه بالضبط...
> 
> وشكلها هي اللي طفت المنبه بتاعي لاني صحيت بعد معاده بنص ساعة ماسمعتوش لما رن الظاهر...يا اما طفيته وانا مش حاسس.....بس كده بقى يبقى رورو هي اللي طفته ليه كده يا رورو؟


 
*نصيحا يا جونى-- حط المنبه بعيد عنك-- بحيس إنك لما يرن تقوم تاخد كام خطوه علان تقفله--*
* علشان لو جنبك لا إرادى إيدك هتطفيه و هتلاقى نفسك مكمل نووووووووووووم--*
* انا كنت بعمل كدا و الاقى المنبه متغطى خنبى تحت البطنيه هههههههههههههههه*
* بس بقيت احطه  على كمودينوا بعيد -- بعد كدا جنب باب الغرفه-- بعد كدا برا باب الغرفه-- بعد كدا تدرج فى البعد لحد مبقيت احط المنبه فى المطبخ ههههههههههههه علشان مقمش اقفله و ارجع انام تانى هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *نصيحا يا جونى-- حط المنبه بعيد عنك-- بحيس إنك لما يرن تقوم تاخد كام خطوه علان تقفله--*
> * علشان لو جنبك لا إرادى إيدك هتطفيه و هتلاقى نفسك مكمل نووووووووووووم--*
> * انا كنت بعمل كدا و الاقى المنبه متغطى خنبى تحت البطنيه هههههههههههههههه*
> * بس بقيت احطه  على كمودينوا بعيد -- بعد كدا جنب باب الغرفه-- بعد كدا برا باب الغرفه-- بعد كدا تدرج فى البعد لحد مبقيت احط المنبه فى المطبخ ههههههههههههه علشان مقمش اقفله و ارجع انام تانى هههههههههههههههههههههه*




مانا باعمل كده لما تبقى فيه حاجة مهمة اوي الصبح...
بس عموماً...انا مثﻻً اليومين دول باظبطه قبل معادي بنص ساعة مثﻻً....يرن مرة قبل المعاد بنص ساعة ومرة في المعاد نفسه....فكده كده هانام بعد اول مرة  فخليه قريب بقى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مانا باعمل كده لما تبقى فيه حاجة مهمة اوي الصبح...





johnnie قال:


> بس عموماً...انا مثﻻً اليومين دول باظبطه قبل معادي بنص ساعة مثﻻً....يرن مرة قبل المعاد بنص ساعة ومرة في المعاد نفسه....فكده كده هانام بعد اول مرة  فخليه قريب بقى


 
ما انا بخليه يرن كل عشر دقائق لو جنبى -- علشان بقفل و يرن 00 اقفل و يرن -- اقفل و يرن لحد ما ازهق و اقوم هههههه حاجه غلسه فعلا موضوع الصحيان ده----

صباح الخير فيبرونياااااا عامله إيه يا سكره يا جميله يا فنانه إنت؟؟


----------



## +febronia+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صباح الخير فيبرونياااااا عامله إيه يا سكره يا جميله يا فنانه إنت؟؟



هههههههههه ياااا كل داا هتغر اناا كداا .. 
انااا تماام نشكر ربناا وانتي اسيك ياا قمرة ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلالالالالام عليكم ورحمة الله
​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> السلالالالالام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ​


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه يا رورو ده-- شكلك كدا مش بتنامى غير لما تطمنى إن كل الاعضاء نااااموووو و تلفى تطمنى إن الكل متغطى تماام بعدها بس تخشى تنامى--- هههههههه
> 
> صباااح الخييير


*مين قالك يا حبوا علشان تعرفى انى حونينة هههههههه
ده واجب وطنى يا حبوا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> HAHAHA
> 
> اه بالضبط...
> 
> وشكلها هي اللي طفت المنبه بتاعي لاني صحيت بعد معاده بنص ساعة ماسمعتوش لما رن الظاهر...يا اما طفيته وانا مش حاسس.....بس كده بقى يبقى رورو هي اللي طفته ليه كده يا رورو؟


*ايه ده ايه ده بتتبلى عليا يا جونى كدا وانا غايبة طب استنى لما اجى علشان اعرف ادافع عن نفسى 
هرام تتهمونى يا ناس معملتش حاجة انا بسهر فى المصطبة علشان اغلبية الوقت مش بفتح غير بالليل يا ظلمنى دايما 
روح شوف مين اللى طفالك المنبه وجاى تتبلى علليا انا 
من غير تفكير كدا يعنى اكيد حضرتك اللى طفته ونمت تانى :act31:*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
رورو هههههههههههههههههههه
رورو  رورو هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده ايه ده بتتبلى عليا يا جونى كدا وانا غايبة طب استنى لما اجى علشان اعرف ادافع عن نفسى
> هرام تتهمونى يا ناس معملتش حاجة انا بسهر فى المصطبة علشان اغلبية الوقت مش بفتح غير بالليل يا ظلمنى دايما
> روح شوف مين اللى طفالك المنبه وجاى تتبلى علليا انا
> من غير تفكير كدا يعنى اكيد حضرتك اللى طفته ونمت تانى :act31:*​



من غير تفكير كدا؟ بس مش بيحصل كتير اني اطفيه من غير ما احس... 

انا قلت يمكن انتي بحسن نية...نفسك انام شوية ارتاح شوية كده يعني


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> من غير تفكير كدا؟ بس مش بيحصل كتير اني اطفيه من غير ما احس...
> 
> انا قلت يمكن انتي بحسن نية...نفسك انام شوية ارتاح شوية كده يعني


*ههههههههههههههه لا انا مش طفيته 
يا عالم يا ظلمة :t26:*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*بااااااااااااااى يا بشر
اللى هنا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *بااااااااااااااى يا بشر
> اللى هنا
> *


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


*مبتصدقى انى امشى من هنا
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مبتصدقى انى امشى من هنا
> ههههههههههههه*


*ليه البيت بيتك اقعد برحتك هى كانت المصطبة بتاعتى ولا ايه 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه البيت بيتك اقعد برحتك هى كانت المصطبة بتاعتى ولا ايه
> ههههههههههه*​


*لا بتاعت الحوكمة طبعا
هههههههههههه
وشكران ليكى الوداع*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ازييييييييييكم يا بشرررر​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه لا انا مش طفيته
> يا عالم يا ظلمة :t26:*​



خلاص طيب بالراحة  حاضر خلاص مش انتي 
اسفين يا رورو...


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> خلاص طيب بالراحة  حاضر خلاص مش انتي
> اسفين يا رورو...


*ايوة كدا ريحتنى هههههههههههه
ناس مبتجيش غير بالعين الخضرا صحيح *​


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة كدا ريحتنى هههههههههههه
> ناس مبتجيش غير بالعين الخضرا صحيح *​



لا وممكن اجي بالزرقا والبني كمان


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*بنات يا بنات... عندي لكم شوية صور من مهرجان دبي السينمائي التاسع لو حد منكم هنا قوليلي .. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *بنات يا بنات... عندي لكم شوية صور من مهرجان دبي السينمائي التاسع لو حد منكم هنا قوليلي .. *


*هيوف منورة انا هنا هنا *​


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا جدعان ابونامكارى الان بيتكلم*
*داقديس عظيم اوووووووووووى*
*بيخرج شياطين*
*اسمعوبيتكلم الان*
*http://tasbeh-tv.weebly.com/*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مسااااء السقعه يا بنااااات
كيفكمممم


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مسااااء السقعه يا بنااااات
> كيفكمممم


*ههههههههههه مساء الثلج يا لولو كيفك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مدفيه الحمدلله  لكن ايييييييييييييييديا تلللللللج

يحرق النت  ع النتيييييييت ههههههه


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

حد طايل!! انا الجو عندي Perfect وبالبس تي شيرت وفيه هوا...

بس الجماعة بقى واصحابي عندهم الدنيا snow وانا مش هناك الشتا ده


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> حد طايل!! انا الجو عندي Perfect وبالبس تي شيرت وفيه هوا...
> 
> بس الجماعة بقى واصحابي عندهم الدنيا snow وانا مش هناك الشتا ده


*يا بختك هقر عليك انا ههههههههه
لا ثلج ايه احنا ناقصين ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا مدفيه الحمدلله  لكن ايييييييييييييييديا تلللللللج
> 
> يحرق النت  ع النتيييييييت ههههههه


*النت والنتيييييييييييت واللى هينتتتتوا عليه ههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النت والنتيييييييييييت واللى هينتتتتوا عليه ههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الويكند باظ يا جماعة  مفيش اكل وكده فيها شوبنج الويكند ده....اليوم باظ حاجة تغيظ 

تصبحوا على خير بقى...احلى نومة في الاسبوع دي....Happy weekend


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الويكند باظ يا جماعة  مفيش اكل وكده فيها شوبنج الويكند ده....اليوم باظ حاجة تغيظ
> 
> تصبحوا على خير بقى...احلى نومة في الاسبوع دي....Happy weekend


*هههههههههه شكلك نسيت الاكل لحد ما اتحرق وانت قاعد على النت 
مش قولنا النت والنتيييييييت *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الي بتغني ^__^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الاستعمار


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ايش اخبارتكم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

اهو ماشي الحااال
وانت ايه اخباراتك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

اهو ماشي بيعرج 
جبناله عكاظ
و قامت مقطوعه خالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

يخربيييتت اللي يرد عليك يا واد:act31:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ليه كده يا لولو 
دا انا غلباان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بااااااااااااين يا بيتر اوووووي هههههه
نجيييب رورو نسالها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بااااااااااااين يا بيتر اوووووي هههههه
> نجيييب رورو نسالها





هتيها 
بس متقعديش تسخنيها ^__^


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا بشرررررر
ياالى هنا
عبرونى
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (13 ديسمبر 2012)

سمووره
منوور


----------



## Samir poet (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصبحون على خير
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تعااالىي يا رورو 
ناااامو ناااااامو


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعااالىي يا رورو
> ناااامو ناااااامو


*انا جيت اهو يا لولو*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا جيت اهو يا لولو*​



منوووووره يا رورايتيييي
مش بتخيل المكان ده من غيييرك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورتي
قفشتـــــــــك
بتعملي ايه في مصطبتي يا بت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منوووووره يا رورايتيييي
> مش بتخيل المكان ده من غيييرك


*ميرسى حبيبتى تسلميلى يارب *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اموت واعرف بتجيبي الصور دي منين

وبعدين هي اخرها فين ^__^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> رورتي
> قفشتـــــــــك
> بتعملي ايه في مصطبتي يا بت​


*رورتك ده ايه يابنى ده انت المفروض تقولى يا طنط انت مش واخد بالك ولا ايه 
وبعدين لو المصطبة دى للسيدات انت ادرى بنفسك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> رورتي
> قفشتـــــــــك
> بتعملي ايه في مصطبتي يا بت​



ههههههههههه
يا نهار ابيض 
انت مين اللي بيقولك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رورتك ده ايه يابنى ده انت المفروض تقولى يا طنط انت مش واخد بالك ولا ايه
> وبعدين لو المصطبة دى للسيدات انت ادرى بنفسك *​



نووو طنط دي كبيره عليكي اووي
رورتي احلي ^__^


وبعدين حاسس انك بتغلطي :gun:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رورتك ده ايه يابنى ده انت المفروض تقولى يا طنط انت مش واخد بالك ولا ايه
> وبعدين لو المصطبة دى للسيدات انت ادرى بنفسك *​



هههههه اهو محدش يقطع لسانك بجد غير رورو :smile02


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يا نهار ابيض
> انت مين اللي بيقولك




قلبي ^__^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> نووو طنط دي كبيره عليكي اووي
> رورتي احلي ^__^
> 
> 
> وبعدين حاسس انك بتغلطي :gun:



ههههههههه
هتضرب منها شكلكك


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> نووو طنط دي كبيره عليكي اووي
> رورتي احلي ^__^
> 
> 
> وبعدين حاسس انك بتغلطي :gun:


*كبيرة عليا ده ايه عد بس الفرق بينا وانت تعرف كبيرة ولا لا 
انا اغلط براحتى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه اهو محدش يقطع لسانك بجد غير رورو :smile02




بطلي تولعيها بقي ^___^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> قلبي ^__^



ههههه تاااني
بركاات قلبكك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كبيرة عليا ده ايه عد بس الفرق بينا وانت تعرف كبيرة ولا لا
> انا اغلط براحتى *​




طنط ايه
دا انا مش بقول لامي ياطنط 
وشوفي اكبر منك ب اد ايه واسمها امي

اقولك انتي يا طنط ليه يعني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بطلي تولعيها بقي ^___^



هههههههه بعززززك


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> طنط ايه
> دا انا مش بقول لامي ياطنط
> وشوفي اكبر منك ب اد ايه واسمها امي
> 
> اقولك انتي يا طنط ليه يعني


*انا قولت اهبل محدش صدقنى وهو فى حد يقول لامه يا طنط 
قولها يا حجة احسن *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا قولت اهبل محدش صدقنى وهو فى حد يقول لامه يا طنط
> قولها يا حجة احسن *​




لاحظي ان كلامك جارح :gun:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> لاحظي ان كلامك جارح :gun:


*بررررحتى  *اللى مش عاجبه يطرانا ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بررررحتى  *اللى مش عاجبه يطرانا ​




براحتك في بيتك يا ماما 
مش هنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> براحتك في بيتك يا ماما
> مش هنا


*ده بيتى عندك مانع يلا بقا برة بيتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههه يا  نهاااااااار ابيض
اروح اجييب الادااره
ولللللللللللللللللللعت


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه يا  نهاااااااار ابيض
> اروح اجييب الادااره
> ولللللللللللللللللللعت


*لا يا لولو استنى هو هيمشى لوحده هو شاطر وبيسمع الكلام *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا لولو استنى هو هيمشى لوحده هو شاطر وبيسمع الكلام *​




يلا يا بت اجري العبي بعيد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه يلا يا بيترررر
اسمع الكلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يلا يا بت اجري العبي بعيد


*بت واجرى نهارك مش فايت النهاردة امشى من وشى يلا بدل ما هتسمع كلام منى وحش انجر يلا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

خليكي في حالك
^__^ ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يلا يا بت اجري العبي بعيد



هههههه اجري انت ومش تبص ورااااك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت واجرى نهارك مش قايت النهاردة امشى من وشى يلا بدل ما هتسمع كلام منى وحش انجر يلا *​



علي قلبي زي العثل ^__^:smile02


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

تعالو نلعب لعبه حلوه مع بعض


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> تعالو نلعب لعبه حلوه مع بعض


*لا مش عاوزة العب انا *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا مش عاوزة العب انا *​




دي لعبه جامده هتعجبك اووي
علشان خاطري


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> علي قلبي زي العثل ^__^:smile02


*انا اقوله ايه وهو بيقول ايه تعاليله يا لولو الله يخليكى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> دي لعبه جامده هتعجبك اووي
> علشان خاطري


*العبوا انتم وانا هتفرج عليكم *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد رورو انا موافقه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

يلا يا رورو بقي

هزعل والله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يلا يا رورو بقي
> 
> هزعل والله​


*بيتشر قولت مش هلعب انا مصدعة شوية العبوا انتم *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

لولو..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

من غييرك ما ينفعع
خلاص يا بيتر بكره رورو تكون احسن ونلعععب
شكراا ليك


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> من غييرك ما ينفعع
> خلاص يا بيتر بكره رورو تكون احسن ونلعععب
> شكراا ليك


*لا يا لولو العبوا علشان خاطرى وانا معاكم اهو بتفرج لو قدرت هتلاقونى معاكم *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

احنا نجيب رورو مكان البت دي
ونقوم زقينها 
ايه رائيك​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> احنا نجيب رورو مكان البت دي
> ونقوم زقينها
> ايه رائيك​​


*ياريت تبقوا عملتوا فيا معروف كبير 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> احنا نجيب رورو مكان البت دي
> ونقوم زقينها
> ايه رائيك​​



يااااامشكله انت اهمددد 
رئيييييييييي ايييييييييييه
:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ياريت تبقوا عملتوا فيا معروف كبير
> *​



بععععععععد الشرررررر
محروووق التوقيييع ده


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بععععععععد الشرررررر
> محروووق التوقيييع ده





ايوه محروق
غيريه بقي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

غيرتووو يا بيييتر ههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> غيرتووو يا بيييتر ههههه




مافيش حاجه اتغيرت
احنا هنكدب من اولها


الي بيكدب بيروح فييين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مافيش حاجه اتغيرت
> احنا هنكدب من اولها
> 
> 
> الي بيكدب بيروح فييين



ههههههههه ماااااااارينا
هههههيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا لولو 
توقيع جديد طحن ايه الدماغ دى عاوزة ابخرك علشان بيتر عينه وحشة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يا لولو
> توقيع جديد طحن ايه الدماغ دى عاوزة ابخرك علشان بيتر عينه وحشة *​



ههههههههههه
انتي هتقوليلي  وحشه ده هو اعترف ع نفسووو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورايتك ولا قصيدتك ^__^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اسمي مكتووب
 لا 

طــيــب ^__^


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> رورايتك ولا قصيدتك ^__^


*ههههههه لاخفة*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه لاخفة*​




حدش كلمك ابت انتي
خليكي في حالك 
عالم رخمه :gun:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> حدش كلمك ابت انتي
> خليكي في حالك
> عالم رخمه :gun:


*بت وانتى كمان مممممممممممم :bomb:*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

انا نفسي اكل فطير
وعسل


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انا نفسي اكول فطير
> وعسل


*ليه انت مش صايم يا واد ولا اييييييييه *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

صايم 
هو مافيش عسل صيامي ولا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> صايم
> هو مافيش عسل صيامي ولا ايه


*ده انت ذكى ذكاء اللهم حسد 
يعنى سبت الفطير بسمنه بلبنه 
وجاى تسال على العسل مش بقول ذكى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

والانجيل هموت من الضحك
لسه بقول نفسي في فطير
لقيت اخويا صحي من النوم
بيقولي انا هجيب فطير
اجبلك معايا
قولتله هاتلي 4 
^__^ تنحلي


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> والانجيل هموت من الضحك
> لسه بقول نفسي في فطير
> لقيت اخويا صحي من النوم
> بيقولي انا هجيب فطير
> ...


*هههههههههههه *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 ديسمبر 2012)

فيه الي هو الفطير بالسكر والحاجات دي صيامي يا قمر ^_^
اجبلك معايا

عمال يقولي هتقدر تاكل كل دول ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> فيه الي هو الفطير بالسكر والحاجات دي صيامي يا قمر ^_^
> اجبلك معايا
> 
> عمال يقولي هتقدر تاكل كل دول ^_^


*ومفجوع كمان ماشى يا بطبط *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههه موتوني ضحككك


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه موتوني ضحككك


*تدوم ضحكتك يا حبيبتى يارب 
اوعى تغييرى التوقيع الجميل ده
يا قلبى 
تصبحى على خير 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تدوم ضحكتك يا حبيبتى يارب
> اوعى تغييرى التوقيع الجميل ده
> يا قلبى
> تصبحى على خير
> *​


حااااضر
ربنا يخليكي 
وانتي من اهل الخيير
ربنا يحميكي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*ازيكم يابنوتات وحششششششششتوني كتيررررررررررررررررر يخرب عقلكم 
طمنوني عليك نفر نفر ونفرايه نفرايه : )
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بنات عاوزه اعرف رايكم في في ان 
الناس تعتبر ان الانسان اللي يتكلم ويقول اشياء ماتقال 
على العن انه طيب القلب ومايشيل في قلبه 
 مثلا احدهم يجي يسفل فيك ويحرجك 
ويتكلم براحته بدون مراعاة المشاعر وعذره انه طيب
 وان اللي في قلبه على اللسان وش رايكن؟
 انا اعتبرها قلة ادب واخلاق ووقاحه واحساسي ان
 ودي اتوطى وادوسهم على بطونهم قاهريني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

صــبــح .. صــبـــح​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> بنات عاوزه اعرف رايكم في في ان
> الناس تعتبر ان الانسان اللي يتكلم ويقول اشياء ماتقال
> على العن انه طيب القلب ومايشيل في قلبه
> مثلا احدهم يجي يسفل فيك ويحرجك
> ...


*أهلاً هيوف* .. شكلكـ شآيلة قوى من موقف معلشى :(

بصى آلحشرية مرفوضة بأى شكل .. بقصد أو بدون قصد
يعنى حته آلنصيحة إللى من حيث لآ نعلم دى مآ بحبهآش .. إنت إتسألت عن رأيكـ أوكى
لكن مش مسموحلكـ تنصب نفسكـ قآضى أو وآعظ لغيركـ حتى لو من بآب آلطيبة

بس للأسف *فى مجتمعنآ حدود آلخصوصية **منهآرة*
يعنى لو موقف زى دآ حصل وجيتى توقفى آلشخص عند حدهـ هتبقى إنتِ على آلعكس إللى غلطآنة ..! :)
*فإنتِ تدآفعى عن خصوصيتكـ أكيد وتوضحى للشخص دآ إن تدخله غير مرغوب*




*.،*​ ​
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> صــبــح .. صــبـــح​


​ 

صبآح آلخير بليل :t17:



*.،*​ ​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> 
> صبآح آلخير بليل :t17:
> 
> ...




انا لسه صاحي ^_^
اهو يبقي سلام وخلاص


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*هايات بالمكسرات ياسكرات
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*وعليكم الهاى ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*شلونكم شوخباركم شوحوالكم شوتساوا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شلونكم شوخباركم شوحوالكم شوتساوا*


*عم سوى بطاطس وبتنجان هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عم سوى بطاطس وبتنجان هههههههههه*​


*انا لو عصرتيني هنزل برارص وفول:blush2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا لو عصرتيني هنزل برارص وفول:blush2:*


*ومين سمعك يا اوختشى هانت هانت *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ومين سمعك يا اوختشى هانت هانت *​


*هي من ناحية هانت فهي هانت الصراحه
بس بجد في ا خر يوم صصيام مش بيهون عليا افطر
دي عشرة 45 يوم يابنتي:smil13:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هي من ناحية هانت فهي هانت الصراحه
> بس بجد في ا خر يوم صصيام مش بيهون عليا افطر
> دي عشرة 45 يوم يابنتي:smil13:
> *


*اه انتى هتقوليلى شكلك مبتستنيش الساعة تيجى 12 وتجرى على الاكل يابت اطلعى من دوووووووول*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه انتى هتقوليلى شكلك مبتستنيش الساعة تيجى 12 وتجرى على الاكل يابت اطلعى من دوووووووول*​


*شكلك فاهم يانصه 

لا بجد انا بفطر علي 12 وربع كده:smil13::smil13:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شكلك فاهم يانصه
> 
> لا بجد انا بفطر علي 12 وربع كده:smil13::smil13:
> *


*ااااااااه 12 
 12.5 يعنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ااااااااه 12
> 12.5 يعنى *​


*ههههههههه
لا بامانه مش بفطر غير لما الاقداس يخلص خالص مالث
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه
> لا بامانه مش بفطر غير لما الاقداس يخلص خالص مالث
> *


*ههههههههههه  مصدقاكى خلاص خلاص متحلفيش 
بلاش تعيطى خلاص *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه  مصدقاكى خلاص خلاص متحلفيش
> بلاش تعيطى خلاص *​


*الدمعه كانت هتفر في عيني:blush2:
قوليلي بقي ايه جديدك
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الدمعه كانت هتفر في عيني:blush2:
> قوليلي بقي ايه جديدك
> *


*جديدى زى قديمى 
ونهارى زى ليلى 
واخبارى زى اهرامى 
ايه رايك مش بالذمة انفع اكتب شعر 
ما قولتلك لينا ميل يلمنا يابت *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أنآ سآمعة سيرة فطآر وحآجآت تبوظ آلأعصآب  .. آلرحمة *^_^*

*أزيكم يآ بنوتآت*
بقآلى كتير مش رغيت مفيش عندكم موضوع حلو كدآ أفرغ فيه قدرآت آلرغى بتآعتى  





*.،*​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

الشاب السينجل بيعتبر صايم طول السنة....لو ضرب كابوتشينو ولا بتاع ولا حتى بيتزا وفيها جبنة....شغال يعني  ماهو صايم حتى في الفطار


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أنآ سآمعة سيرة فطآر وحآجآت تبوظ آلأعصآب  .. آلرحمة *^_^*
> 
> ...


*سيكرت حبيبتى هنعمل ايه بنصبر نفسنا بقا 
تنورى يا قمر افتحى انتى موضوع واحنا نقوم بالواجب هههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الشاب السينجل بيعتبر صايم طول السنة....لو ضرب كابوتشينو ولا بتاع ولا حتى بيتزا وفيها جبنة....شغال يعني  ماهو صايم حتى في الفطار


*هههههههههههه تصدق بايه بتصعب عليا 
ما انتم بتقولوه ما احلى عيشة العزوبية علشان بس تعرفوا قيمة الست *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أنآ سآمعة سيرة فطآر وحآجآت تبوظ آلأعصآب  .. آلرحمة *^_^*
> 
> ...


*منورة ياسكروته
وخلي موضوع فتح الموضوع ده عليكي
والطاقات علينا بقي
*


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه تصدق بايه بتصعب عليا
> ما انتم بتقولوه ما احلى عيشة العزوبية علشان بس تعرفوا قيمة الست *​



انا عمري قلت كده؟! هم بيقولوا انما انا طول عمري باقول مشكلة حياتي اني خايف ماعرفش الاقي اللي نفسي فيها وان ده منغص عليا عيشتي...وان اهم حاجة عندي الاقي الواحدة دي 


طب انا ليلة الكريسماس معزوم عند ناس....وشكلي كده هاضرب الليلة بصراحة عشان اسهل ما اقعد اشرح لهم يعني ايه صيام اصلاً! ايه رايكو؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا عمري قلت كده؟! هم بيقولوا انما انا طول عمري باقول مشكلة حياتي اني خايف ماعرفش الاقي اللي نفسي فيها وان ده منغص عليا عيشتي...وان اهم حاجة عندي الاقي الواحدة دي
> 
> 
> طب انا ليلة الكريسماس معزوم عند ناس....وشكلي كده هاضرب الليلة بصراحة عشان اسهل ما اقعد اشرح لهم يعني ايه صيام اصلاً! ايه رايكو؟


*ههههههههههه ياعينى لا انا هقولك على فكرة 
انت تطلب منهم يعملولك انواع اكل معينة 
بلاش تقول انا صايم وتفضل تشرح 
انت تقول انا بحب الطاطس هههههههه او السمك وهكذا الاكل اللى نفسك فيه بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا عمري قلت كده؟! هم بيقولوا انما انا طول عمري باقول مشكلة حياتي اني خايف ماعرفش الاقي اللي نفسي فيها وان ده منغص عليا عيشتي...وان اهم حاجة عندي الاقي الواحدة دي
> 
> 
> طب انا ليلة الكريسماس معزوم عند ناس....وشكلي كده هاضرب الليلة بصراحة عشان اسهل ما اقعد اشرح لهم يعني ايه صيام اصلاً! ايه رايكو؟


*والله احلي حاجه تكبير الدماااااغ
بس بقولك ايه طلب انساني ينوبك ثواب في واحده يتشمة وغولبانه :smil13:
ممكن تكبر خطبك شويه
عشان النظر بقي يادوب شيش بيش حكم السن بقي:love34:
وشكرا جزيلا والله الموفق والمستعان : )
*


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ياعينى لا انا هقولك على فكرة
> انت تطلب منهم يعملولك انواع اكل معينة
> بلاش تقول انا صايم وتفضل تشرح
> انت تقول انا بحب الطاطس هههههههه او السمك وهكذا الاكل اللى نفسك فيه بقا *​



اقول لهم عايز سمك؟! ده انا افضل اني اتشوي في الجحيم بصراحة 

انا مش فارق معايا الاكل نفسه كتير بس اني اقعد اشرح لهم ده وده...شغلانة بصراحة 


وطنشتي حضرتك السطر الاولاني يا ظالمة!


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اقول لهم عايز سمك؟! ده انا افضل اني اتشوي في الجحيم بصراحة
> 
> انا مش فارق معايا الاكل نفسه كتير بس اني اقعد اشرح لهم ده وده...شغلانة بصراحة
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه انا ظالمة ده انا غلبااااااااااااااان *​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والله احلي حاجه تكبير الدماااااغ
> بس بقولك ايه طلب انساني ينوبك ثواب في واحده يتشمة وغولبانه :smil13:
> ممكن تكبر خطبك شويه
> عشان النظر بقي يادوب شيش بيش حكم السن بقي:love34:
> ...




حاااااضر اسف معلش 

اه مشكلة تكبير الدمااغ ده بس فيه حاجات اهم من حاجات بقى بصراحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عمري قلت كده؟!  هم بيقولوا انما انا طول عمري باقول مشكلة حياتي اني خايف ماعرفش الاقي  اللي نفسي فيها وان ده منغص عليا عيشتي...وان اهم حاجة عندي الاقي الواحدة  دي 

هو ده السطر اى خدمة يا جونى 
ربنا يوفقك وتلقى بنت الحلال اللى نفسك فيها 
بلا دعوة ببلاش اهو 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*ميرسى* *يآ قمرآت دبس**تونى إنتم *
*( *وآثقة دلع سكروتة دآ عثل ضحكتينى بجد هههههـ *)*

طيب بم إنكم فتحتوهآ كلآم عن آلصيآم ومعآنآ شبآب سينجل مسآكين
مفيش عندكم أى أفكآر جديدهـ لأكل صيآمى علشآن أنآ زهقت 


*عقبآل مآ أفكرلكم فى موضوع *
 



*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> حاااااضر اسف معلش
> 
> اه مشكلة تكبير الدمااغ ده بس فيه حاجات اهم من حاجات بقى بصراحة


*لالا مش تتأسف انت هنا في بيتك
وخلي البساط احمدي ومحمدي كمان لو حبيت

بص اعمل زي مارورو قالتلك وقولهم انا عايز سسسسسسسمك وفول وحزمة بصل اخضر بسس:blush2:

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *ميرسى**يآ قمرآت دبس**تونى إنتم *
> *( *وآثقة دلع سكروتة دآ عثل ضحكتينى بجد هههههـ *)*
> ...


*تدوم الضحكه ياسكروتة ياقمرة انتي

مممم مش عارفه صدقيني
انا زهقت من السمك والفول
بس بحب الرنجه بالطحينه ايه رأيك بتعمليها ؟
*


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا عمري قلت كده؟!  هم بيقولوا انما انا طول عمري باقول مشكلة حياتي اني خايف ماعرفش الاقي  اللي نفسي فيها وان ده منغص عليا عيشتي...وان اهم حاجة عندي الاقي الواحدة  دي
> 
> هو ده السطر اى خدمة يا جونى
> ربنا يوفقك وتلقى بنت الحلال اللى نفسك فيها
> ...



مرسي ع الدعوة يا رورو....بس كده انا براءة بقى لاني عمري ما قلت عيشة العزوبية حلوة


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالا مش تتأسف انت هنا في بيتك
> وخلي البساط احمدي ومحمدي كمان لو حبيت
> 
> بص اعمل زي مارورو قالتلك وقولهم انا عايز سسسسسسسمك وفول وحزمة بصل اخضر بسس:blush2:
> ...


*يخرب عقلك كدا هيجيلوا تلبك معوى وهيدعى علينا احنا التنين 
سمك وفول وحزمة بصل مع بعض منك للى كلت ذراع جوزها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مرسي ع الدعوة يا رورو....بس كده انا براءة بقى لاني عمري ما قلت عيشة العزوبية حلوة


*ايون انت كدا براءة عفونا عنك هههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *ميرسى**يآ قمرآت دبس**تونى إنتم *
> *( *وآثقة دلع سكروتة دآ عثل ضحكتينى بجد هههههـ *)*
> ...


*والله يا اخت سيكرت انا كمان نفسى فى اكلات جديدة لانى حاسة 
انى خلاص بهنج *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يخرب عقلك كدا هيجيلوا تلبك معوى وهيدعى علينا احنا التنين
> سمك وفول وحزمة بصل مع بعض منك للى كلت ذراع جوزها *​


*تلبك معوك ايه يابنتي
انتي ايش فهمك في الحاجات بس ههههههه

ده اكل الزوات والبشاوات والبهوات والافنديات
يلا مين قال هاااااااااات ههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تلبك معوك ايه يابنتي
> انتي ايش فهمك في الحاجات بس ههههههه
> 
> ده اكل الزوات والبشاوات والبهوات والافنديات
> ...


*هههههههههههه لامش عاوزة منك حاجة ربنا يسهلك انا قولونى بايظ لوحده هى ناقصة *​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون انت كدا براءة عفونا عنك هههههههههه*​



قشدة....


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> قشدة....


*بلاش سيرة الحاجات دى فى الصيام 
احم احم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه لامش عاوزة منك حاجة ربنا يسهلك انا قولونى بايظ لوحده هى ناقصة *​


*سلامة قولونك
يارب قوالين اللي يكرهوكي
قولي ان شالله
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سلامة قولونك
> يارب قوالين اللي يكرهوكي
> قولي ان شالله
> *


*انشاااااااااااالله *​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بلاش سيرة الحاجات دى فى الصيام
> احم احم *​



يعني هي الفشطة اللي عاملالك مشكلة؟

امال لو كنت قلت جبنة ولا لحمة ولا شاورما ولا كبدة ولا بيتزا ولا saucage ولا بانيه ولا فراخ مشوية ...ولا ايس كريم ولا مكرونة بالبشمل

كنتي عملتي فيا ايه؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يعني هي الفشطة اللي عاملالك مشكلة؟
> 
> امال لو كنت قلت جبنة ولا لحمة ولا شاورما ولا كبدة ولا بيتزا ولا saucage ولا بانيه ولا فراخ مشوية ...ولا ايس كريم ولا مكرونة بالبشمل
> 
> كنتي عملتي فيا ايه؟


*هو انت كدا لسة مقولتش الحقينى يا بت يا بتول هيغمن عليا من انواع الاكل دى 
هسورق هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالا مش تتأسف انت هنا في بيتك
> وخلي البساط احمدي ومحمدي كمان لو حبيت
> 
> بص اعمل زي مارورو قالتلك وقولهم انا عايز سسسسسسسمك وفول وحزمة بصل اخضر بسس:blush2:
> ...



يعني انا معزوم ولسه هاتأمر....وكمان يوم ما اتأمر اطلب سمك؟

حضرتك لو قريتي فوق هتعرفي اني باكرهه جداً وماباطيقهوش....
وافضل اتشوي في الجحيم ولا اني اطلبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يعني انا معزوم ولسه هاتأمر....وكمان يوم ما اتأمر اطلب سمك؟
> 
> حضرتك لو قريتي فوق هتعرفي اني باكرهه جداً وماباطيقهوش....
> وافضل اتشوي في الجحيم ولا اني اطلبه


*يبقى زى ما قالت بتول بما ان مش بتحب السمك عليك وعلى الفول والبصل هههههههههه 
بس متدعيش علينا بعدها بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يعني انا معزوم ولسه هاتأمر....وكمان يوم ما اتأمر اطلب سمك؟
> 
> حضرتك لو قريتي فوق هتعرفي اني باكرهه جداً وماباطيقهوش....
> وافضل اتشوي في الجحيم ولا اني اطلبه


*جحيم هي حصلت للجحيم
لالالا وعلي ايه بلاها سمك كل فسيخ:2:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يبقى زى ما قالت بتول بما ان مش بتحب السمك عليك وعلى الفول والبصل هههههههههه
> بس متدعيش علينا بعدها بقا *​


*قوليلو يابنتي
عالم مش عارفه مصلحتها فين:yahoo:
*


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يبقى زى ما قالت بتول بما ان مش بتحب السمك عليك وعلى الفول والبصل هههههههههه
> بس متدعيش علينا بعدها بقا *​



بتول مين؟

ماهم مش مصريين وميعرفوش الفول ده اصلاً


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

هي واثقة هي بتول؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بتول مين؟
> 
> ماهم مش مصريين وميعرفوش الفول ده اصلاً


*لالا بتول مين حد فى الدنيا ميعرفش بتول دى مشهوررررررررة اوووووووووووى ههههههههه 
بتول دى يا سيدى تبقى واثقة 
ممممممممم ميعرفوش الفول طب يعرفوا البطاطس  المسقعة 
ولا اقولك كل كشرى حلو الكشرى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هي واثقة هي بتول؟


*اينعم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بتول مين؟
> 
> ماهم مش مصريين وميعرفوش الفول ده اصلاً





johnnie قال:


> هي واثقة هي بتول؟


*اه بيقولوا حضرتك:blush2:

هما مش مصريين ؟ اومال منين يعني
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لالا بتول مين حد فى الدنيا ميعرفش بتول دى مشهوررررررررة اوووووووووووى ههههههههه
> بتول دى يا سيدى تبقى واثقة
> ممممممممم ميعرفوش الفول طب يعرفوا البطاطس  المسقعة
> ولا اقولك كل كشرى حلو الكشرى *​


*احم احم:blush2:
مش للدرجاتي يابنتي
بعدين اتغرغر ههههه

ومالها البصاره يعني ولا الفول النابت 
*


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لالا بتول مين حد فى الدنيا ميعرفش بتول دى مشهوررررررررة اوووووووووووى ههههههههه
> بتول دى يا سيدى تبقى واثقة
> ممممممممم ميعرفوش الفول طب يعرفوا البطاطس  المسقعة
> ولا اقولك كل كشرى حلو الكشرى *​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اينعم *​[/QUOTE
> 
> اديني عرفت اهو...تشرفت
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *اينعم *​[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *اينعم *​[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> johnnie قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسي الشرف ليا
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> johnnie قال:
> 
> 
> > *ميرسي الشرف ليا
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > شمى شمى يا قلبى متعمليش فى نفسك كدا هههههههه
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > شمى شمى يا قلبى متعمليش فى نفسك كدا هههههههه
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايون كده ابتديت اخد نفسي
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > مانتي مش هتلاقيه بره..
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > لا معلش ليه يعني بتجيبيها من سنة 2002 ولا ايه؟
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايون كده ابتديت اخد نفسي
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> johnnie قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلش هسالك سؤال مصر يطرح نفسه
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

يلا هسيبكم انا شوية عاوزة على ما ارجع الاقيكم لقيتوا حل لمشكلة جونى دى هههههههههه​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايوة يا بت اما بتكونى فى محل وتطلبى يقولك الصغير بيبداء  ب4 جنيه لحد 7
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > *ايوة يا بت اما بتكونى فى محل وتطلبى يقولك الصغير بيبداء  ب4 جنيه لحد 7
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > اه انا مش عارف بتجيبه منين ابو 2 جنيه ده!!
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو ايهاب قال:
> 
> 
> > *مش بحب اكل في محلات
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يلا هسيبكم انا شوية عاوزة على ما ارجع الاقيكم لقيتوا حل لمشكلة جونى دى هههههههههه​


رايحه فين ياحبي
طيب مش تتاخري لاني حبه وهطير
ويااارب ياجوني تلاقي الحل 

ااااااااه اقولك ماتتنكر ومحدش هيعرفك اصلا ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > اول حاجة بلاش حضرتك....قولي لي انت على طول...
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > بتتكسفي؟!! ليه هي جريمة ولا فعل فاضح؟ أكل في الطريق العام؟
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا شميت ريحه رنجه في الموضوع
قولت ادخل امسي واتفرج


كيفيكم يا نساء المصطبه ؟


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> johnnie قال:
> 
> 
> > ماشي حضرتك
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا شميت ريحه رنجه في الموضوع
> قولت ادخل امسي واتفرج
> 
> 
> كيفيكم يا نساء المصطبه ؟


*ده رنجه وبصل اخضر وطماطم ترنشات كومان

ازيك انتي ياقمره 
نحن علي مايراااام
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا شميت ريحه رنجه في الموضوع
> قولت ادخل امسي واتفرج
> 
> 
> كيفيكم يا نساء المصطبه ؟


*ده سمك وبطاطس وكشرى وكل ما لذ وطاب عندنا تلاقيه ههههههه
احنا تومام التومام *​


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده سمك وبطاطس وكشرى وكل ما لذ وطاب عندنا تلاقيه ههههههه
> احنا تومام التومام *​



كشري ب30 جنيه   مش اي كشري


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > - لا انا مش هازعل من حاجة غير من "حضرتك"
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> johnnie قال:
> 
> 
> > *اوبااااااا احنا فين من اسباب امنيه
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > اه يا خوفي...ربنا يستر
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

هي المصطبه اتقلبت مطعم صيامي ولا ايش

فين مواضيعكم النسائيه يا بنات


وايه يا جون الكشري اللي ب 30ج مين ضحك عليك كدا
دا اجدع طبق عند ابو طارق ب 10


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> johnnie قال:
> 
> 
> > *طمنت قلبي الهي يطمن قلبك ياشيخ رووح
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هي المصطبه اتقلبت مطعم صيامي ولا ايش
> 
> فين مواضيعكم النسائيه يا بنات
> 
> ...


*يابنتي ماهو من صدمة ال 30 جنيه بتاعة الكشري
نسينا كل المواضيع النسائية
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > - يعني هو حتى لو انا اخوان بجد هاقول يعني؟ الحل الوحيد تشوفي تعليقاتي وتحكمي بنفسك
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> johnnie قال:
> 
> 
> > *يابني انا عارفه انك سلفي مش اخواني من غير ماشوف تعليقاتك ههههههههه
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عايش بره يا نيفينا....

الصيام بره بيقف بخسارة  مفيش اكل صيامي والاكل المخصوص ده غالي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

دستووووور
انا كل شويه هاجي امسي وامشي ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > - لا ولا سلفي
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> دستووووور
> انا كل شويه هاجي امسي وامشي ^_^


*بلاش حد يجيبلي سيرة الدستور هههه
ماتهبط يابني في حته عامل قلق ليه في المنتدي الله:dntknw:
*


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> johnnie قال:
> 
> 
> > *ممممممممم
> ...


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

وعلى فكرة الغرب احلى...معلومة على جنب يعني من حد شاف الاتنين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > ماشي افتي بقى....لو حد في الخليج وعايز ياكل حاجة صيامي ياكل ايه؟
> ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وعلى فكرة الغرب احلى...معلومة على جنب يعني من حد شاف الاتنين


*يبقي خليك في العرب احلي بقي
وكل اكل عربي
ده العربي يوكل والنيعمة
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بلاش حد يجيبلي سيرة الدستور هههه
> ماتهبط يابني في حته عامل قلق ليه في المنتدي الله:dntknw:
> *





انتي مصوتيش ولا ايييه ^__^

وبعدين انا اعمل قلق براحتي
المنتدي منتدايا والعضويه عضويتي


----------



## Strident (16 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يبقي خليك في العرب احلي بقي
> وكل اكل عربي
> ده العربي يوكل والنيعمة
> *



الغرب يا بتول...فيه نقطة!! طب الخط كبير المرة دي 

الغغغغرررب احلى عرب ايه بس!

اوروبا وامريكا يعني!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انتي مصوتيش ولا ايييه ^__^
> 
> وبعدين انا اعمل قلق براحتي
> المنتدي منتدايا والعضويه عضويتي


*اصوت علي مين ؟!

لا يابني انا لسه الاسبوع الجاي اشاالله
بس مش هصوت 
والمنتدي منتدايا دي كوبي من الهوا هوايا ولا ايه:smile02
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الغرب يا بتول...فيه نقطة!! طب الخط كبير المرة دي
> 
> الغغغغرررب احلى عرب ايه بس!
> 
> اوروبا وامريكا يعني!


*والله انت حيرتني
طب بص
مترحش الحفله دي خالص
واللي يزعل يزعل بقي:shutup22:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساء الورد .. وحشنى رغيكم يا بنات بجد *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

كنت ناوية مش ادخل هنا تانى المصطبة 
بس كيفكم يابنات؟  :t17:
اشوفكم بعد شوية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الورد .. وحشنى رغيكم يا بنات بجد *


*وانتي وحشتينا اكتررر ياقلبي
شلونك شوخبارك شوحوالك 
*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> كنت ناوية مش ادخل هنا تانى المصطبة
> بس كيفكم يابنات؟  :t17:
> اشوفكم بعد شوية


*ليه كنتي مش ناويه تيجي تاني ؟
احنا تمام ياقمره 
هنستناكي يابطه
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> كنت ناوية مش ادخل هنا تانى المصطبة
> بس كيفكم يابنات؟  :t17:
> اشوفكم بعد شوية



*لييييييييييه عملو فيكى ايه العيال الوحشة دى و انا مش هنا ؟؟ :dntknw:

انا مستنياكى يا نونو اوعى متجيش شاوريلى على اللى زعلك بس و انا اقطعهولك مش قادرة اقرا كل اللى فات بصراحة :spor24:*



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي وحشتينا اكتررر ياقلبي
> شلونك شوخبارك شوحوالك
> *



*انجليزى دة يا مرسى :t33:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لييييييييييه عملو فيكى ايه العيال الوحشة دى و انا مش هنا ؟؟ :dntknw:
> 
> انا مستنياكى يا نونو اوعى متجيش شاوريلى على اللى زعلك بس و انا اقطعهولك مش قادرة اقرا كل اللى فات بصراحة :spor24:*
> 
> ...


*بلاش تجيبلي سيرة مرسي اعملي معروف:shutup22:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بلاش تجيبلي سيرة مرسي اعملي معروف:shutup22:*



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدقى انا كنت نسيته اصلا :t17: كل فترة بنفض الذاكرة برمى منها اى حاجة زيادة مالهاش لازمة تقريبا هو من ضمن الحاجات اللى اتنفضت من كام يوم :fun_oops:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدقى انا كنت نسيته اصلا :t17: كل فترة بنفض الذاكرة برمى منها اى حاجة زيادة مالهاش لازمة تقريبا هو من ضمن الحاجات اللى اتنفضت من كام يوم :fun_oops:*


*اللي مالوش لازمه ده اللي رمتيه من ذاكرتك
بكره يمشيكي علي العجين متلخبطوش
هو واهله وعشيرته
ولا انتي مش معايا:fun_oops:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اللي مالوش لازمه ده اللي رمتيه من ذاكرتك
> بكره يمشيكي علي العجين متلخبطوش
> هو واهله وعشيرته
> ولا انتي مش معايا:fun_oops:
> *



*مش معاكى
نهايته قريبة :flowers:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش معاكى
> نهايته قريبة :flowers:*


*ده عشم ابليس في الجنه يابنتي
ده ماصدق اقعد عالكرسي هو واخوانه
تفتكري ممكن يسيبه بسهولة ؟ّ!
معتقدش
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اللي مالوش لازمه ده اللي رمتيه من ذاكرتك
> بكره يمشيكي علي العجين متلخبطوش
> هو واهله وعشيرته
> ولا انتي مش معايا:fun_oops:
> *



عندك حق يا مرات إبنى 

بكرة إبنى يمشيكى على عجين متلخبطوش ، بس وعد شرف منى ، إبقى إمسكى فيا :bomb:


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش معاكى
> نهايته قريبة :flowers:*



لا معلش هو وعشيرته مطولين ومش هينفع اوصف ليه عشان اتفصلت بسبب ده.....


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عندك حق يا مرات إبنى
> 
> بكرة إبنى يمشيكى على عجين متلخبطوش ، بس وعد شرف منى ، إبقى إمسكى فيا :bomb:


*اهلا منورة ياحماتي والله

ياستي انا عايزاه يمشيني 
انا موافقه الله:smil13:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقة كيفك ياقمر انت بتتكلمى خليجى ؟
شخبارك ؟ شتسوى ؟ :t17:

كيفك ياشقاوة ؟ منيحة ؟:flowers:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> واثقة كيفك ياقمر انت بتتكلمى خليجى ؟
> شخبارك ؟ شتسوى ؟ :t17:
> 
> كيفك ياشقاوة ؟ منيحة ؟:flowers:


*ازيك انتي ياحبيبتي
انا بخير نشكر ربنا
اه انا بتكلم كل اللغات 
وعبري كومان /
بس ايه منيحه دي والكلام الجامد ده:new4:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عندك حق يا مرات إبنى
> 
> بكرة إبنى يمشيكى على عجين متلخبطوش ، بس وعد شرف منى ، إبقى إمسكى فيا :bomb:



*يا اهلا يا اهلا منورة يا ملكتنا .. مقولتليش ان فيه ابن كنت انا اولى :t33:*



johnnie قال:


> لا معلش هو وعشيرته مطولين ومش هينفع اوصف ليه عشان اتفصلت بسبب ده.....



*طب احكى انت بس و انا هروح انادى اى حد من الادارة و أوجب معاك .. معنديش اعز منك اخدمه الخدمة دى :smil12:
*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> واثقة كيفك ياقمر انت بتتكلمى خليجى ؟
> شخبارك ؟ شتسوى ؟ :t17:
> 
> كيفك ياشقاوة ؟ منيحة ؟:flowers:



*لا انا بتكلم مصرى مكسر ..  هتتكلمى خليجى ولا اعرفك و هسيب اللى زعلوكى يعملو اللى عايزينه و احتمال اضرب معاهم :t32:*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل ياواثقة انا بحب الخليجى :t17:
هههههه منيحة ديه لبنانى يعنى كويسة 

اوكى ياشقاوة هتكلم مصرى اهو :love34: ايه اخبارك يابت انتى وهى ؟
حلو كده؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جميل ياواثقة انا بحب الخليجى :t17:
> هههههه منيحة ديه لبنانى يعنى كويسة
> 
> اوكى ياشقاوة هتكلم مصرى اهو :love34: ايه اخبارك يابت انتى وهى ؟
> حلو كده؟



*كدة انتى قمر و حبيبتى و كفائة 

انا فُلة نشكر ربنا .. بس لو شوفت سرير احتمال انام تلقائيًا :smil13:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> يا اهلا يا اهلا منورة يا ملكتنا .. مقولتليش ان فيه ابن كنت انا اولى :t33:


*ياساتر يارب عليكي
بصتيلي في العريس اللي حيلتي
عجبك كده ياملوكه
مش كنا دارينا علي شمعتنا عشان تأيد : (
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب ما تنامى وايه مانعك ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جميل ياواثقة انا بحب الخليجى :t17:
> هههههه منيحة ديه لبنانى يعنى كويسة
> 
> اوكى ياشقاوة هتكلم مصرى اهو :love34: ايه اخبارك يابت انتى وهى ؟
> حلو كده؟


*يارب دايما منيحه هههه
بس مقولتليش ليه كنتي عايزة متدخليش المصطبه تاني
شكل البت شقاوة اتشاقت عليكي مش كده ؟:love34:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ويارب انتى كمان دايما منيحة ياواثقة :flowers::flowers:
ههههه لا ابدا بس علشان حصل موقف كده مره ضايقنى وحسيت الناس اتضايقت منى بث كده 

يابنات عندى اقتشراح موضوع :t17: ايه رأيكو فى المقولة ديه او الرأى ده " ان البنت الذكية مش جميلة والجميلة مش ذكية "
يعنى اللى عندها جمال has no brain مش عندها مخ والعكس صحيح 
واش رأيكم ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياساتر يارب عليكي
> بصتيلي في العريس اللي حيلتي
> عجبك كده ياملوكه
> مش كنا دارينا علي شمعتنا عشان تأيد : (
> *



*يابنتى انا هنا من زمان .. يبقى انا الاولى :2:
*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب ما تنامى وايه مانعك ؟



*ورايا مشوار كمان شوية .. فقاعدة باعجوبة :t17:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ويارب انتى كمان دايما منيحة ياواثقة :flowers::flowers:
> ههههه لا ابدا بس علشان حصل موقف كده مره ضايقنى وحسيت الناس اتضايقت منى بث كده
> 
> يابنات عندى اقتشراح موضوع :t17: ايه رأيكو فى المقولة ديه او الرأى ده " ان البنت الذكية مش جميلة والجميلة مش ذكية "
> ...


*انتي جميله ومحدش يقدر يدايق منك ابدا 

ممم دي مقوله غير صحيحه بالمره
والدليل علي كده انا اهو جميله وزكيه :blush2:
احم احم سامحني يارب  عالكدبه دي
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يابنتى انا هنا من زمان .. يبقى انا الاولى :2:*

*ياسلام 
يعني هي بالأقداميه ولا ايه ؟
وبعدين انا عندي هون من باتا 
انتي عندك هون من باتا
 *


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه وليه كدبه ياواثقة ؟ انتى اكيد قمر وذكية بردو 
بس فيه ناس كتير مقتنعة بكده ان الجميلة غبية والعكس 
يمكن الاعلام هو السبب ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياستى هى شقاوة كانت بتدخل عشان تزعل حد ؟؟ شماعة المنتدى دة انا يا ظالمة 

الجميلة مش ذكية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش شرط خالص 

بس السؤال الاهم عشان نجاوب على السؤال دة 

يعنى ايه جميلة ؟؟ ايه مقاييس الجمال ؟؟

و ايه مقاييس الذكاء ؟ نسبة ال IQ ؟؟ ولا ذكاء اجتماعى ولا ايه ؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه وليه كدبه ياواثقة ؟ انتى اكيد قمر وذكية بردو
> بس فيه ناس كتير مقتنعة بكده ان الجميلة غبية والعكس
> يمكن الاعلام هو السبب ؟


*ربنا يخليكي من زوقك  ياحبيبتي

بصي هو انا زكيه نص لبه كده:smil13:

هو اكيد الاعلام هو السبب
لان انا اعرف بنوتات كتير 
حلووووين جداا وازكيا جدا جداا

بس يمكن المقوله اللي بتقول ان البنت الحلوة شكلا مبتبقاش حلوة روحا هي اللي صح ولا ايه رايكم ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستى هى شقاوة كانت بتدخل عشان تزعل حد ؟؟ شماعة المنتدى دة انا يا ظالمة
> 
> الجميلة مش ذكية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش شرط خالص
> 
> ...


*ههههه طيب خخلاص خلاص مش انتي مش انتي : )

هي اكيد بتتكلم علي جمال الشكل
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مفيش مقاييس معينة للجمال 
beauty is in the eye of the beholder 
بس تقدرى تقولى ان فيه بعض البنات بيبقا معظم الناس مجمعين انهم شكلهم حلو بتفاوت بقا يعنى فيه ناس تشوفهم قمة الجمال وناس تشوفهم حلوين بس مش للدرجة 
انما فى المجمل الكل مجمع انهم حلوين زى مارلين مونرو كده :t17: واعتقد ان مارلين كانت هى السبب الرئيسى فى انتشار الاشاعة ديه عن البنات الحلوة لانها كانت جميلة جدا وغبية جدا :smile01:smile01 على حسب ما قال المقربين ليها يعنى 

الذكاء مش مهم ال IQ اعتقد الاهم الذكاء الاجتماعى وحسن التصرف


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعنى ايه حلوة روحًا برضه ؟؟؟

المشكلة ان كل اللى بتتكلمو فيه مواضيع نسبية بحتة ... 

ابسط دليل كان صديقتى فى ثانوى قمر بجد جمالها مالهوش حل ملفتة جدا مفيش حد شافها و مقالش عليها انها رائعة .. و على الذكاء الدراسى كانت بترتب على كلية هندسة .. و على خفة الدم غير عادية دلوعة و دمها زى العسل ! 

فمظنش ان فيه لينك بين الحاجات دى خالص *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى ايه حلوة روحًا برضه ؟؟؟
> 
> المشكلة ان كل اللى بتتكلمو فيه مواضيع نسبية بحتة ...
> 
> ...


*اها صديقتك دي حاله نادره
لاني انا للاسف معظم اللي احرفهم
حلوين اوووي شكلا 
ولكن روحهم وحشه
يعني بالبلدي كده اتميين
وبيزعلوا بسرعه ومش بيعرفوا ازاي يدروا الحوار
والعكس صحيح اعرف بنات يكاد يكونوا معدومين الجمال اصلا
لكن اسلوبهم في الكلام شدك .. خفه دم تبهرك . هادين بطريقه عجيبه بجد ملايكة .
فهو ده الفرق اللي انا بتكلم فيه
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ههههههههه طب و اللى تبقى معدومة الجمال و الاسلوب و دمها تقيل و قليلة الذوق .. دى يتعمل فيها ايه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي من زوقك  ياحبيبتي
> 
> بصي هو انا زكيه نص لبه كده:smil13:
> 
> ...



ههههه ليه بتقولى على نفسك كده يابنتى ؟
مممم مش عارفه هى اه منتشرة الحكاية ديه يمكن لان فيه بنات جميلات بتتغر بجمالها فبيكون ده السبب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه طب و اللى تبقى معدومة الجمال و الاسلوب و دمها تقيل و قليلة الذوق .. دى يتعمل فيها ايه ؟؟؟*


*اوعي تكوني بتقصديني انا:blush2:
بس دي علي مشرحه زينهم عدل هههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه ليه بتقولى على نفسك كده يابنتى ؟
> مممم مش عارفه هى اه منتشرة الحكاية ديه يمكن لان فيه بنات جميلات بتتغر بجمالها فبيكون ده السبب


*انا عارفه نفسي ههههه

ممممم صح هو السبب بيرجع للغرور
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساءكم فل وورد وياسمين يا بنات 
مالكم ومال الحلوين بقا ههههههههههه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أحلى مسآ على أحلى بنآت ^_**

أممكن أشتركـ معآكم فى هذآ آلنقآش آللولبى 



*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مساءكم فل وورد وياسمين يا بنات
> مالكم ومال الحلوين بقا ههههههههههه*​


*حبيبة هااارتي
مساء الفل
مالناش يابت
بنجيب في سرتك بس:fun_oops:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *أحلى مسآ على أحلى بنآت ^_**
> 
> ...


*يامساء الاانوار ياسكروته
طبعا ممكن وده سؤال
ها ايه رايك بقي في الكلام
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مساءكم فل وورد وياسمين يا بنات
> مالكم ومال الحلوين بقا ههههههههههه*​



ههههههـ مش عآرفة ليه بيجيبوآ سيرتنآ وإحنآ غآيبين يآ رورو 

*مسآء آلثكر يآ ثوكرة *





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حبيبة هااارتي
> مساء الفل
> مالناش يابت
> بنجيب في سرتك بس:fun_oops:
> *


*وانا اقول عمالى اكح ليه كح كح كح 
طلعتوا روحى يا بنات حرام عليكم 
حد يلحقنى بشوية مياه بسرعة لحسن هسورق :fun_lol:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ مش عآرفة ليه بيجيبوآ سيرتنآ وإحنآ غآيبين يآ رورو
> 
> *مسآء آلثكر يآ ثوكرة *
> 
> ...


*مساء الجمال يا سيكرت يا قمر كيفك 
اه شاغلين عليا انا وانتى خلونى شرقت هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا اقول عمالى اكح ليه كح كح كح
> طلعتوا روحى يا بنات حرام عليكم
> حد يلحقنى بشوية مياه بسرعة لحسن هسورق :fun_lol:*​


*مفيش ميه في فحل البصل اللي اديتهوني امبارح اجيبهولك : )

سلامتك من الكحه ياحياتي:love34:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اوعي تكوني بتقصديني انا:blush2:
> بس دي علي مشرحه زينهم عدل هههههههه
> *



*انتى روحك جميلة بجد و دمك خفيف اوى .. و انا واثقة ان شكلك حلو .. و متسألنيش انا جايبة الثقة دى منين .. دى الحاسة السادسة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مفيش ميه في فحل البصل اللي اديتهوني امبارح اجيبهولك : )
> 
> سلامتك من الكحه ياحياتي:love34:
> *


*بصل حرام عليكى يا بت انا كدا هيغمن عليا ع طول 
ميرسى يا قلبى *​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب انا ماقريتش الصفحات اللي قبل كده....بس فيه شوية حاجات لااااازم اعلق عليها...



Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه ليه بتقولى على نفسك كده يابنتى ؟
> مممم مش عارفه هى اه منتشرة الحكاية ديه يمكن لان فيه بنات جميلات بتتغر بجمالها فبيكون ده السبب



لا مش منتشر الجمال....لا بذكاء ولا من غير!



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اها صديقتك دي حاله نادره
> لاني انا للاسف معظم اللي احرفهم
> حلوين اوووي شكلا
> ولكن روحهم وحشه
> ...




اللي يسمع كلامكم يقول كمية البنات الحلوة مش معقولة....ده انا باعمل فرح لما اشوف بنت حلوة....الواحد كان ممكن يقعد بالاسبوع من غير ما يشوف بنت واحدة حلوة!



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى ايه حلوة روحًا برضه ؟؟؟
> 
> المشكلة ان كل اللى بتتكلمو فيه مواضيع نسبية بحتة ...
> 
> ...


هندسة وحلوة؟ ازاي طيب؟ وكمان بترتب في هندسة؟
صحي النوم!




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه طب و اللى تبقى معدومة الجمال و الاسلوب و دمها تقيل و قليلة الذوق .. دى يتعمل فيها ايه ؟؟؟*




سؤال صعب بصراحة ومعنديش اجابة عليه....طب الانقح من كده....لو واحدة معاقة...او حتى ذكية وجميلة بس عميا مثلاً او بلاش كل ده....مجرد ناقصة ايد او رجل من حادثة...وكذلك للراجل...اي اعاقة من اي شكل...موقف صعب ومعنديش اجابة عليه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى روحك جميلة بجد و دمك خفيف اوى .. و انا واثقة ان شكلك حلو .. و متسألنيش انا جايبة الثقة دى منين .. دى الحاسة السادسة *


*ايوه صلحي صلحي ههههه

ربنا يخليكي بجد ده من زوقك
ونصيحه مني ليكي
ياريت متعدمتيش علي الحاسه السادسه بتاعتك كتير:fun_oops:
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مساءكم فل وورد وياسمين يا بنات
> مالكم ومال الحلوين بقا ههههههههههه*​





Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *أحلى مسآ على أحلى بنآت ^_**
> 
> ...



*مساء الورد على عيونك 
ادخلو برجليكم اليمين *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصل حرام عليكى يا بت انا كدا هيغمن عليا ع طول
> ميرسى يا قلبى *​


*يابت ده الفحل بتاعك بتاع امبارح الله:fun_oops:
انا شيلهولك لوقت عوزة
واهو جه وقته :new4:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> اللي يسمع كلامكم يقول كمية البنات الحلوة مش معقولة....ده  انا باعمل فرح لما اشوف بنت حلوة....الواحد كان ممكن يقعد بالاسبوع من غير  ما يشوف بنت واحدة حلوة!


*برضو مش ناوي تقولي بتشوف فين : )*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابت ده الفحل بتاعك بتاع امبارح الله:fun_oops:
> انا شيلهولك لوقت عوزة
> واهو جه وقته :new4:
> *


*هههههههههه شايلينك للكبيرة يا كبيرة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الورد على عيونك
> ادخلو برجليكم اليمين *


*شقاوتى حبيبتى ازيك انا دخلت برجلى اليمين اهو*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه شايلينك للكبيرة يا كبيرة *​


*انتي الخسرانه

ها ايه رايك في السؤال بتاع ان البنت الحلوة مش بتبقي زكيه والعكس ؟
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يامساء الاانوار ياسكروته
> طبعا ممكن وده سؤال
> ها ايه رايك بقي في الكلام
> *


ههههههههـ كله كوم وسكروتة دى كوم تآنى
دى بأى لغة يآ وثوقة :blush2:
*
**مسآئكـ ثكر يآ قمر*


أمممم
أنآ عن نفسى بحسبهآ من منطق إن مفيش إنسآن كآمل
يعنى آلجمآل وآلذكآء وخفة آلدم مش هم أصلاً كل آلعوآمل إللى نقدر نحكم بيهم على إنسآن
وكلهآ حآجآت نسبية زى مآ قآلت شقآوة وآنجل

فأكيد هنلآقى فى شخصية كل إنسآن مننآ عآمل من دول تعبآن شوية
ويمكن أكتر من عآمل 
آلمهم فى آلآخر آلكوكتيل دآ إللى بيطلع وإللى ممكن يكون رآئع بآلنسبة لنآس وعآدى أو حتى غير مقبول عند نآس تآنية
فآلموضوع خآرج إطآر آلنظريآت خآلص 
لكن إللى أكيد إن *مفيش إنسآن **سوبر مفيهوش عيوب *




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *برضو مش ناوي تقولي بتشوف فين : )*



هتموتي وتعرفي انتي يا واثقة 

طب تدفعي كام؟


في الجملة دي بالذات كنت باتكلم عن مصر على فكرة....عشان كده قلت الواحد كااان بيقعد بالاسبوع مايشوفش بنت حلوة...حتى لو ميعرفهاش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههـ كله كوم وسكروتة دى كوم تآنى
> دى بأى لغة يآ وثوقة :blush2:
> *
> **مسآئكـ ثكر يآ قمر*
> ...


*حلوه وثوقه دي وربنا 
دي بلغتي انا من قاموسي يعني:fun_oops:

تصدقي انتي صح وجبتي من الاخر
صح مفيش انسان مفيهوش عيوب
كل واحد مننا اكيد ناقصه حاجه مش عنده وعندي التاني
والتاني ناقصه حاجه مش عنده وعن الاول
سبحان الله وله في ذالك حكم
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هتموتي وتعرفي انتي يا واثقة
> 
> طب تدفعي كام؟
> 
> ...


*هديلك 75 قرش
نص جنيه فضه وربع جنيه مخروم ايه رايك ؟:fun_oops:

يااااااااااااااه ده انت شكلك منزلتش مصر من ايام الجنيه الجبس بقي :blush2:
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*ههههـ معلشى يآ رورو أنآ جآيبة معآيآ مآيه ليآ وليكـ ***

خطيت برجلى آليمين يآ* شقآوة* بس إتكعبلت بردو فى كلآم جونى 

أنآ مش عآرفة لو مآكنتش عآيش فى آلغرب " *يعنى بيدعوآ إن فى **هنآكـ كآئنآت جميلة شكلاً *"
كنت قولت أيه 



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> اللي يسمع كلامكم يقول كمية البنات الحلوة مش معقولة....ده انا باعمل فرح لما اشوف بنت حلوة....الواحد كان ممكن يقعد بالاسبوع من غير ما يشوف بنت واحدة حلوة!



*مش اما تبقى تشوف بنات اصلا تبقى تحكم حلوة ولا وحشة ؟؟ يا ابنى انت عايش فى جفاف عاطفى :smil12:*



> هندسة وحلوة؟ ازاي طيب؟ وكمان بترتب في هندسة؟
> صحي النوم!



*اااااااااااة .. و فعلا جميلة بشهادة الشباب .. مش مشكلتى ان عندك قصر نظر :bomb:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شقاوتى حبيبتى ازيك انا دخلت برجلى اليمين اهو*​


*
نشكر ربنا انا كويسة انتى عاملة ايه يا حبيبى منورانا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *ههههـ معلشى يآ رورو أنآ جآيبة معآيآ مآيه ليآ وليكـ ***
> 
> ...


*اسكتي ياسكروته
احسن ده طلع يقدنا احنا يامصريين 
يعني غطيني وصوتي يااوختشي : (
بجد انا اتصدمت
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

سيكرت ( توأمتى ) وواثقة وشقاوة ورورو وانا وكل الحلوات متجمعات ومعانا جونى يبقا كده راجل وست ستات :smile02:smile02 يابختك ياسيدى بس لسه فاضلنا بنتين ونكمل الستة 

انتو اخدتو الموضوع بعيد شوية انا عارفه ان مفيش حد كامل 
بس انا قصدى ان فيه ناس عندها الموضوع ده معتقد ثابت ان الجميلة تبا غبية والعكس فأنا بسأل من الواقع اللى انتو بتشوفوه 
اللى انا شوفته مش كده فيه بنات فى منتهى الجمال وفى منتهى الذكاء 
بس منكرش ان فيه بنات من كتر جمالهم بتتغر وتعتمد عليه بس فى جذب الناس فبتهمل فى باقى الحاجات زى الثقافة وكده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *ههههـ معلشى يآ رورو أنآ جآيبة معآيآ مآيه ليآ وليكـ ***
> 
> ...



*عشان تصدقونى اما اقولكم العيب مش فى البنات .. هو اللى مبيعجبهوش العجب .. او محتاج يغير النظارة فى الغالب يعنى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت ( توأمتى ) وواثقة وشقاوة ورورو وانا وكل الحلوات متجمعات ومعانا جونى يبقا كده راجل وست ستات :smile02:smile02 يابختك ياسيدى بس لسه فاضلنا بنتيت ونكمل الستة
> 
> انتو اخدتو الموضوع بعيد شوية انا عارفه ان مفيش حد كامل
> بس انا قصدى ان فيه ناس عندها الموضوع ده معتقد ثابت ان الجميلة تبا غبية والعكس فأنا بسأل من الواقع اللى انتو بتشوفوه
> ...


*جوله حبيبي هههههههههه

بصي انا كلمتك عن اللي شوفته
ان فيه بنوتات مش حلوة شكلا بس روحها وخفه دمها واسلوبها في الكلام بجد متشبعيش منهم
وفيه بنوتات حلوين اوي اوي شكلا بس للاسف الغرور قاتلهم حشـــــــد .. وفعلا بيبقي شكلهم مش حلو بسبب غرورهم ده
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هديلك 75 قرش
> نص جنيه فضه وربع جنيه مخروم ايه رايك ؟:fun_oops:
> 
> يااااااااااااااه ده انت شكلك منزلتش مصر من ايام الجنيه الجبس بقي :blush2:
> *



75 قرش؟

وانا اللي من ايام الجنيه الجبس ولا اللي بتجيب علبة كشري ب2 جنيه؟ اموت واعرف بتجيبيها منين دي!

انا كنت لسه مقضي فوق الشهر في مصر، من شهرين تلاتة كده!


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههه انتى عارفه انى عمرى ماشوفت المسلسل ده اصلا بس اسع الاسم بس :t17:

معنى كده ان الروح فعلا والشخصية بتأثر على الشكل زى مابيقولوا ؟ لان فيه واحد صديقى قالى كده مثلا هو مش بيحب ابدا هيفاء وهبى لان دمها تقيل فى نظرة فهو شايف ان شكلها وحش جدا بسبب كده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت ( توأمتى ) وواثقة وشقاوة ورورو وانا وكل الحلوات متجمعات ومعانا جونى يبقا كده راجل وست ستات :smile02:smile02 يابختك ياسيدى بس لسه فاضلنا بنتين ونكمل الستة
> 
> انتو اخدتو الموضوع بعيد شوية انا عارفه ان مفيش حد كامل
> بس انا قصدى ان فيه ناس عندها الموضوع ده معتقد ثابت ان الجميلة تبا غبية والعكس فأنا بسأل من الواقع اللى انتو بتشوفوه
> ...



*يا حبيبى ماهو دماغ البنات مش دفتر يعنى :dntknw: هتحفظ حاجات الجمال و الميكب و الشعر و الازياء ولا هتتقف فى تاريخ العصر البطلمى فى مصر :t33:

بهزر بس .. فيه بنات جميلة جدا و مثقفة جدا انا شخصيا اتعاملت معاهم :blush2: 

و بعدين اصحاب عقيدة ان الجمال يتنافى مع الزكاء ولا يجتمعان سويًا دول زيهم زى اصحاب عقيدة المرأة ناقصة عقل و دين .. لو قولنا للصبح مش هيصدقو فمتوجعيش قلبك معاهم :spor24:


يلا هتحتاجو 3 بنات بقا .. لانى مضطرة اقوم اشوفكم بليل بأذن ربنا لو منمتش يعنى *


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه انتى عارفه انى عمرى ماشوفت المسلسل ده اصلا بس اسع الاسم بس :t17:
> 
> معنى كده ان الروح فعلا والشخصية بتأثر على الشكل زى مابيقولوا ؟ لان فيه واحد صديقى قالى كده مثلا هو مش بيحب ابدا هيفاء وهبى لان دمها تقيل فى نظرة فهو شايف ان شكلها وحش جدا بسبب كده



ممكن...اصل برضو التناكة بتبوخ الشكل اوي....غير اللي تبقى مبتسمة من غير تكلف...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*



يلا هتحتاجو 3 بنات بقا .. لانى مضطرة اقوم اشوفكم بليل بأذن ربنا لو منمتش يعنى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماشي ياحبيبة قلبي
ربنا يحفظك يااااارب 
ويرضيكي ويراضيكي ياقمره
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا حبيبى ماهو دماغ البنات مش دفتر يعنى :dntknw: هتحفظ حاجات الجمال و الميكب و الشعر و الازياء ولا هتتقف فى تاريخ العصر البطلمى فى مصر :t33:
> 
> بهزر بس .. فيه بنات جميلة جدا و مثقفة جدا انا شخصيا اتعاملت معاهم :blush2:
> 
> ...



بتلاقيهم فين دول؟  

طب ما تلحقيني بواحدة فيهم طالما عارفاهم 


وعلى فكرة...ناقصة دين سهل التعامل معاها لكن ناقصة عقل هاتخليني اقتلها واقتل نفسي وراها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> 75 قرش؟
> 
> وانا اللي من ايام الجنيه الجبس ولا اللي بتجيب علبة كشري ب2 جنيه؟ اموت واعرف بتجيبيها منين دي!
> 
> انا كنت لسه مقضي فوق الشهر في مصر، من شهرين تلاتة كده!


*يابني بيجيبها من بتاع الكشري الله:fun_oops:

وكنت مقضيهم فين في مصر بالظبط عشان ناخد خلفيه بس
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابني بيجيبها من بتاع الكشري الله:fun_oops:
> 
> وكنت مقضيهم فين في مصر بالظبط عشان ناخد خلفيه بس
> *




مين بتاع الكشري اللي بيبيعه ب2 جنيه ده؟! بتجيبيه من بير السلم ده ولا من فين انا مش فاهم؟! وبتاكليه وبطنك بتبقى سليمة بعدها؟


اسكندرية....مش في بحر البقر يعني اطمني!



بتتحري عني ولا ايه يا واثقة؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه انتى عارفه انى عمرى ماشوفت المسلسل ده اصلا بس اسع الاسم بس :t17:
> 
> معنى كده ان الروح فعلا والشخصية بتأثر على الشكل زى مابيقولوا ؟ لان فيه واحد صديقى قالى كده مثلا هو مش بيحب ابدا هيفاء وهبى لان دمها تقيل فى نظرة فهو شايف ان شكلها وحش جدا بسبب كده


*ده مسلسل جميل انا شوفت لحد الجزء السادس:blush2:

بجد صديقك ده بيييييييييييفهم جدااااااااااااا
ورأيه من رأي جداااااااا 
لاني بكره هيفاء وهبي بسبب غرورها وتقل دمها 
ياباي عليها كووووبه:bomb:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشى ياشقاوة ربنا معاكى كده هنحتاج 3 بنوتات حلوات :t17: وعلى العموم انا اصلا مش بحاول اقنع حد بحاجة انا بس بسأل لانى لاقيتها كتير المقولة ديه 

صح ياجونى التناكة والتكشيرة بتبوظ الشكل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مين بتاع الكشري اللي بيبيعه ب2 جنيه ده؟! بتجيبيه من بير السلم ده ولا من فين انا مش فاهم؟! وبتاكليه وبطنك بتبقى سليمة بعدها؟
> 
> 
> اسكندرية....مش في بحر البقر يعني اطمني!
> ...


*واو اليكس .. اجمل بنات بنات بحري اصلا
ايووووووووووة علي كده ياجدعاااان

بس ايه بحر البقر دي ؟

اه بتحري عنك عندك مانع  : )
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مساااء الـ


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واو اليكس .. اجمل بنات بنات بحري اصلا
> ايووووووووووة علي كده ياجدعاااان
> 
> بس ايه بحر البقر دي ؟
> ...




بحر البقر: اي حاجة...اقصد يعني اني في مكان بيقولوا ان المفروض البنات بتتشيك فيه...
ومع ذلك عذااااب فيييييين لما الواحد يشوف واحدة حلوة حتى لو في الشارع وميعرفهاش...

اجمل بنات اال....يا حسرتي


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اسكتي ياسكروته
> احسن ده طلع يقدنا احنا يامصريين
> يعني غطيني وصوتي يااوختشي : (
> بجد انا اتصدمت
> *


ههههههـ بعد آلشر عليكـِ يآ قمر
وليه يعنى سيبيه هو إللى هيتعقد فى آلآخر وإحنآ ولآ يهمنآ هنفضل ننتشر كدآ ونتوغل 
​


Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت ( توأمتى ) وواثقة وشقاوة ورورو وانا وكل الحلوات متجمعات ومعانا جونى يبقا كده راجل وست ستات :smile02:smile02 يابختك ياسيدى بس لسه فاضلنا بنتين ونكمل الستة
> 
> انتو اخدتو الموضوع بعيد شوية انا عارفه ان مفيش حد كامل
> بس انا قصدى ان فيه ناس عندها الموضوع ده معتقد ثابت ان الجميلة تبا غبية والعكس فأنا بسأل من الواقع اللى انتو بتشوفوه
> ...


فآهمة قصدكـ يآ توأمتى وهو بوجه عآم آلنظريآت فى آلموآضيع دى أى كلآم فآضى معقول
لإنهآ بتتكلم فى موضوع نسبى أولاً
وغير وآقعى ثآنياً

هو إضطهآد لحوآ آلمسكينة وخلآص :spor24:
​


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عشان تصدقونى اما اقولكم العيب مش فى البنات .. هو اللى مبيعجبهوش العجب .. او محتاج يغير النظارة فى الغالب يعنى *


I think so 



*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مساااء الـ


*الـــــ ايه بالظبط ؟؟
ماهو الالات كتير اوي الصراحه:new4:
عموما مساء الــــــــ

الحقي ياانجل بقوا رجلين و3 بنات:spor24:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> هههههـ بعد آلشر عليكـِ يآ قمر
> وليه يعنى سيبيه هو إللى هيتعقد فى آلآخر وإحنآ ولآ يهمنآ هنفضل ننتشر كدآ ونتوغل


*تفتكري هنتوغل 
انا خايفه ننقرد زي الدزنانور : (
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بحر البقر: اي حاجة...اقصد يعني اني في مكان بيقولوا ان المفروض البنات بتتشيك فيه...
> ومع ذلك عذااااب فيييييين لما الواحد يشوف واحدة حلوة حتى لو في الشارع وميعرفهاش...
> 
> اجمل بنات اال....يا حسرتي


*اهااا
ده انت شكلك متعقد اووي ياحرااام

*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده مسلسل جميل انا شوفت لحد الجزء السادس:blush2:
> 
> بجد صديقك ده بيييييييييييفهم جدااااااااااااا
> ورأيه من رأي جداااااااا
> ...



لا انا مش شوفته خااااااااالص غير شويه مقتطفات كده 

ههههههه بصى هيفاء على فكرة ذكييييييييييية جداااااااااا على عكس ما الناس تفتكر احضرى ليها اى لقاء كد وشوفى مدى ذكائها الاجتماعى فى الرد على الاسئلة والالتفاف حواليها بذكاء وشياكة علشان تخرج من الموقف 
بالنسبة لشكلها انا بشوفها جميلة بس مش تستاهل الضجة ديه كلها 
دمها بقا انا بسبب تناكتها ديه بتضحكنى جدا معرفش ليه 
يمكن بضحك على تناكتها جايز :fun_oops:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا انا مش شوفته خااااااااالص غير شويه مقتطفات كده
> 
> ههههههه بصى هيفاء على فكرة ذكييييييييييية جداااااااااا على عكس ما الناس تفتكر احضرى ليها اى لقاء كد وشوفى مدى ذكائها الاجتماعى فى الرد على الاسئلة والالتفاف حواليها بذكاء وشياكة علشان تخرج من الموقف
> بالنسبة لشكلها انا بشوفها جميلة بس مش تستاهل الضجة ديه كلها
> ...


*اها
بصي ماهو للاسف انا لو فيه ليها كليب لمده 4 دقايق مش بطيق اشوفه
تفتكري ممكن اشوفلها لقاء كامل ؟ ... بجد مستحيل 

دي مغرورة وتنكة اووي 
وعلي فكره بقي
خدي التقيله
مشششش حلووووة خااااااالص شكلااااا
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اهااا
> ده انت شكلك متعقد اووي ياحرااام
> 
> *



معندكيش فكرة انا جبت جاااااز خلاص يعني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الـــــ ايه بالظبط ؟؟
> ماهو الالات كتير اوي الصراحه:new4:
> عموما مساء الــــــــ
> 
> ...






مكسل اكتب بصراحه ^_^
اهو اي سلام وخلاص


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا انا مش شوفته خااااااااالص غير شويه مقتطفات كده
> 
> ههههههه بصى هيفاء على فكرة ذكييييييييييية جداااااااااا على عكس ما الناس تفتكر احضرى ليها اى لقاء كد وشوفى مدى ذكائها الاجتماعى فى الرد على الاسئلة والالتفاف حواليها بذكاء وشياكة علشان تخرج من الموقف
> بالنسبة لشكلها انا بشوفها جميلة بس مش تستاهل الضجة ديه كلها
> ...



الاول انا لسه شايف بالصدفة راجل وست ستات...طبعاً يا حظي كده 

ثانياً: بالنسبة لهيفا...عشان اريحكو...

هي ...امممم خلينا نقول جذابة...اوك؟ دي حاجة...ومعرفش مدى ذكاءها او غباءها....معنديش فكرة عنه ومافكرتش اتسائل عنه قبل كده بصراحة....

بالنسبة للجمال (الوش وكده) فيه مشكلتين ليا معاها:

1- تناكتها...فيييين لما تضحك
2- ميكب كتير ومعظم جمالها صناعي...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> معندكيش فكرة انا جبت جاااااز خلاص يعني


*وانا جيبت ولاعه 
ايه رايك نعمل شاي بقي:01FDAB~189:
* 


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مكسل اكتب بصراحه ^_^
> اهو اي سلام وخلاص


*يبقي يامساء الــــــــــــــــ


الكســـــــــل :36_1_11:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اها
> بصي ماهو للاسف انا لو فيه ليها كليب لمده 4 دقايق مش بطيق اشوفه
> تفتكري ممكن اشوفلها لقاء كامل ؟ ... بجد مستحيل
> 
> ...



هههههههههه لا انا مش بشوفلها اى اغانى خالص بس شوفتلها لقاء قبل كده 

مممممم بصى جميلة او على الاقل مممم مش عارفه انا هقول كلمة احنا بنقولها عادى يعنى فى المجتمعات بتاعتنا معرفش بتتفهم ازاى بس هى sexy جذابة يعنى 

وصحيح الحقى البنات بيقلو والرجالة بيزيدوا صوتى ياواثقة :smile02:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الاول انا لسه شايف بالصدفة راجل وست ستات...طبعاً يا حظي كده
> 
> ثانياً: بالنسبة لهيفا...عشان اريحكو...
> 
> ...



مين دي اللي جدابه ؟

هي زي مان قولت ميكب وجمال صنااعي فقط لا غير
وشكراا


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> فآهمة قصدكـ يآ توأمتى وهو بوجه عآم آلنظريآت فى آلموآضيع دى أى كلآم فآضى معقول
> لإنهآ بتتكلم فى موضوع نسبى أولاً
> وغير وآقعى ثآنياً
> 
> ...



فعلالالالالالالالالالا هو اضطهاد لبنات حوا لو كانت حلوة تبقا غبية ولو ذكية تبقا وحشة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا جيبت ولاعه
> ايه رايك نعمل شاي بقي:01FDAB~189:
> *
> 
> ...




 :flowers::flowers:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه لا انا مش بشوفلها اى اغانى خالص بس شوفتلها لقاء قبل كده
> 
> مممممم بصى جميلة او على الاقل مممم مش عارفه انا هقول كلمة احنا بنقولها عادى يعنى فى المجتمعات بتاعتنا معرفش بتتفهم ازاى بس هى sexy جذابة يعنى
> 
> وصحيح الحقى البنات بيقلو والرجالة بيزيدوا صوتى ياواثقة :smile02


*اهاا الكلمه تتفهم عادي لانها في وسط الحوار
لكن برضو انا مش بشوفها كده ابدا 
يعني مريام فارس احلي منها بكتير كاجسم وشكل وكل حاجه

هههههههه خليهم يذيدوا مش هيخسروا*:smile02


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

قولوا رائيكم 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3352093#post3352093 

^_*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :flowers::flowers:


*ده كسل كسل يعني يابيتشر
مش اي حاجه:2:
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ده كسل كسل يعني يابيتشر
> مش اي حاجه:2:
> *





ههههههههههههههه
عديها بقي ^_^


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اهاا الكلمه تتفهم عادي لانها في وسط الحوار
> لكن برضو انا مش بشوفها كده ابدا
> يعني مريام فارس احلي منها بكتير كاجسم وشكل وكل حاجه
> 
> هههههههه خليهم يذيدوا مش هيخسروا*:smile02



اه طبعا مريام فارس اجمل بكتييييييييييير وارق كمان


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مين دي اللي جدابه ؟
> 
> هي زي مان قولت ميكب وجمال صنااعي فقط لا غير
> وشكراا



؟!
مانا باتكلم على هيفا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ؟!
> مانا باتكلم على هيفا


*ايون نص الكلام اللي تحت عليها 
بس اللي فوق علي مين يعني
مين جذابه ؟
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> عديها بقي ^_^


ماشي عديتها ياخويا
وبجد موضوعك رائع يابيتشرر



Angel.Eyes قال:


> اه طبعا مريام فارس اجمل بكتييييييييييير وارق كمان


*دي عائشه الكيلاني كمان احلي منها تخيلي بقي:fun_oops:*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه لا عائشة الكيلانى صعبة ديه 
طيب بما ان جات سيرة هيفاء يبقا ده ده معناه ان ممكن يكون الاعلام هو السبب فى الربط بين الجمال والذكاء 
نظرا للحاجات الغبية اللى بتعملها هيفاء وغيرها فى اغانيها :fun_oops:


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون نص الكلام اللي تحت عليها
> بس اللي فوق علي مين يعني
> مين جذابه ؟
> *



هيفا برضو!! ركزي يا واثقة اعملي معروف


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون نص الكلام اللي تحت عليها
> بس اللي فوق علي مين يعني
> مين جذابه ؟
> *





Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه لا عائشة الكيلانى صعبة ديه
> طيب بما ان جات سيرة هيفاء يبقا ده ده معناه ان ممكن يكون الاعلام هو السبب فى الربط بين الجمال والذكاء
> نظرا للحاجات الغبية اللى بتعملها هيفاء وغيرها فى اغانيها :fun_oops:



ايه الغباء اللي ممكن يتعمل في الاغاني؟ ايه علاقة الذكاء والغباء بالاغاني اصلاً؟

- على فكرة: ميريام فارس مش حلوة!!! وبصراحة هيفا "احلى"


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه لا عائشة الكيلانى صعبة ديه
> طيب بما ان جات سيرة هيفاء يبقا ده ده معناه ان ممكن يكون الاعلام هو السبب فى الربط بين الجمال والذكاء
> نظرا للحاجات الغبية اللى بتعملها هيفاء وغيرها فى اغانيها :fun_oops:


*بصي هو للاسف الاعلام سبب في حاجات كتير

طيب كنت عايزه اطرح عليكم موضوع كده
تفتكروا لو فيه شاب مدمن للمخدرات 
هل لو تقدم لبنتك او اختك او قريبتك هتوافوا عليه ؟ مع العلم انه قالكم انه اتعالج !

مجرد سؤال خطر في بالي
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماشي عديتها ياخويا
> وبجد موضوعك رائع يابيتشرر
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايه الغباء اللي ممكن يتعمل في الاغاني؟ ايه علاقة الذكاء والغباء بالاغاني اصلاً؟
> 
> - على فكرة: ميريام فارس مش حلوة!!! وبصراحة هيفا "احلى"



الغباء هو اللعب بالجسد فقط وحركات الوش زى ما كانت بتعمل مارلين مونرو 
وده اللى بيخلى الناس تركز على جسدها فقط واختصارها فيه

مممممم ديه اراء انا بشوف ميريام جميلة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هيفا برضو!! ركزي يا واثقة اعملي معروف


ماهي المصيبه السوده اني مركزة للاسف : (



johnnie قال:


> ايه الغباء اللي ممكن يتعمل في الاغاني؟ ايه علاقة الذكاء والغباء بالاغاني اصلاً؟
> 
> - على فكرة: ميريام فارس مش حلوة!!! وبصراحة هيفا "احلى"



نعم ؟؟
طيب بص نقفل موضوع هيفاء ده 
عشان مش نتخانق وتلاقي مولوتوف اترمي عليك:blush2:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > ماشي عديتها ياخويا
> ...


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماهي المصيبه السوده اني مركزة للاسف : (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



؟!!! جذابة يعني زي ما انجل ترجمتها بالضبط....sexy...جسمها وكده...
هي كانها قرت الترجمة اللي في بالي...

اقري التعليق على بعضه هتفهمي...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ؟!!! جذابة يعني زي ما انجل ترجمتها بالضبط....sexy...جسمها وكده...
> هي كانها قرت الترجمة اللي في بالي...
> 
> اقري التعليق على بعضه هتفهمي...


*والله فهمت فهمت
بس انا سيرو هيفاء دي بتعصبني معرفش ليه
وعليها ضحكه يابااااااااااي بجد
بمسك اعصابي بالعافيه عشان مش اكسر التلفاز
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> الغباء هو اللعب بالجسد فقط وحركات الوش زى ما كانت بتعمل مارلين مونرو
> وده اللى بيخلى الناس تركز على جسدها فقط واختصارها فيه
> 
> مممممم ديه اراء انا بشوف ميريام جميلة



معرفش لكن يعني انا شخصياً ماخدتش اي Indication على ذكاءها او غباءها من كده


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مممممم مخدرات ياواثقة ؟ تخيلى فكرت فيها قبل كده 
معرفش لازم اتحط فى الموقف وعلى حسب الشخص نفسه بردو 
بس المشكلة طبيا انا اعرف ان فيه انواع مخدرات بيرجعو ليها بسهوله 
وده مش ليها علاقة بالاخلاق اوى على فكرة انما بيبقا الموضوع عنده بقا مشكلة طبية ان جسمه بقا معتمد علي الحاجات ديه 
ده غير ان نفسيا بحسب على النفس فيه شخصيات وراثيا وطبيعتها طبيعة ادمانية تميل للادمان اكتر من غيرها 
فمعرفش ممكن يرجع تانى ولا لا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مممممم مخدرات ياواثقة ؟ تخيلى فكرت فيها قبل كده
> معرفش لازم اتحط فى الموقف وعلى حسب الشخص نفسه بردو
> بس المشكلة طبيا انا اعرف ان فيه انواع مخدرات بيرجعو ليها بسهوله
> وده مش ليها علاقة بالاخلاق اوى على فكرة انما بيبقا الموضوع عنده بقا مشكلة طبية ان جسمه بقا معتمد علي الحاجات ديه
> ...


امممم
فعلا للاسف فيه ناس بعد مابتتعالج بترجع تاني
وفعلا برضو ده مالهاش اي علاقه بالخلاق

يعني مش هتوافقي بشخص مدمن ,, او مدمن متعافي بالارتباط ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

لا وهو مدمن مدمن  مقدرش مش تقليل او احتقار ليه انما مقدرش اتعايش معاه بصراحة انا مش بستحمل السجاير 

متعافى بقا ممممم مش عارفه على حسب الشخص نفسة وعلى حسب نوع المادة المخدرة اللى كان بياخدها لو انا عارفه انه فى العادى سهل الرجوع ليها والشفاء منها صعب افتكر ده هيأثر فى قرارى 
وكمان الاسباب اللى خلته يدمن من الاساس ايه هى ؟ وهل لسه موجودة ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا وهو مدمن مدمن  مقدرش مش تقليل او احتقار ليه انما مقدرش اتعايش معاه بصراحة انا مش بستحمل السجاير
> 
> متعافى بقا ممممم مش عارفه على حسب الشخص نفسة وعلى حسب نوع المادة المخدرة اللى كان بياخدها لو انا عارفه انه فى العادى سهل الرجوع ليها والشفاء منها صعب افتكر ده هيأثر فى قرارى
> وكمان الاسباب اللى خلته يدمن من الاساس ايه هى ؟ وهل لسه موجودة ؟


*اها انتي تفكيرك منطقي وصح جداا*


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ميرسى ياواثقة 
المصطبة فضيت علينا :fun_oops: وفين الرجالة يابنتى ؟ طفشناهم :t17:


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ميرسى ياواثقة
> المصطبة فضيت علينا :fun_oops: وفين الرجالة يابنتى ؟ طفشناهم :t17:



انا موجود بس مستني الموضوع ده يخلص وتنقلوا على حاجة تانية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ميرسى ياواثقة
> المصطبة فضيت علينا :fun_oops: وفين الرجالة يابنتى ؟ طفشناهم :t17:


العفو ياحبيبتي

مش عارفه طفشوا راحوا فين  
اوعي يكون حد من البنات رش بيرسول


----------



## Desert Rose (17 ديسمبر 2012)

تيب ياجونى اقترح موضوع 


ههههههه لا انا مش معايا بيروسول اوعى تكونى انتى رشيتى :t17:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تيب ياجونى اقترح موضوع
> 
> 
> ههههههه لا انا مش معايا بيروسول اوعى تكونى انتى رشيتى :t17:


*لا انا رميت مولوتوف بس ههههه

جوني قاعد تحت بيتفرج علينا من بعيد لبعيد
بس علي مين ياجووني شايفنك : )
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تيب ياجونى اقترح موضوع
> 
> 
> ههههههه لا انا مش معايا بيروسول اوعى تكونى انتى رشيتى :t17:



معرفش مفيش في بالي حاجة بس احلى مواضيع بتكون بتاعت الجمال، وكمان عيوب الرجالة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*بت يا بتول روحتى فين اوعى يكون اخوكى قتلك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا كنت بشيل الاكل بس
وجيت قوام
وسبته هو يمسح الترابيزه
شوفتي روح التعاون  ههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا كنت بشيل الاكل بس
> وجيت قوام
> وسبته هو يمسح الترابيزه
> شوفتي روح التعاون  ههههههه
> *


*ههههههههههههه ونعمة التعاون باقى الناس فين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*معرفش يااختشي
كان فيه راجلين هنا
تقريبا حد من البنات رش بيرسول اصلهم اختفوا : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *معرفش يااختشي
> كان فيه راجلين هنا
> تقريبا حد من البنات رش بيرسول اصلهم اختفوا : )
> *


*هههههههههههه يلا على البركة خلينا قاعدين براحة راحتنا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه يلا على البركة خلينا قاعدين براحة راحتنا *​


ايون براحة راحتنا
وصبح صبح ياعم الحج 

ها قوليلي عاملين اكل ايه النهارده


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايون براحة راحتنا
> وصبح صبح ياعم الحج
> 
> ها قوليلي عاملين اكل ايه النهارده


*عندى سمك ورز وسلطة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عندى سمك ورز وسلطة *​


اوووا زي اللي عندي بالظبط
بس ياتري ايه نوع السمك وهل مشوي محمر ولا ايه نظامه
انا عندي بلطي محمر وفي صنيه بالصلصه رررررائع


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

تونا وباقطع عليها بصل واحط فلفل وبهارات وخل....اكلة سهلة وماتتخنش اوي (بس ما تكترش في العيش)


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوووا زي اللي عندي بالظبط
> بس ياتري ايه نوع السمك وهل مشوي محمر ولا ايه نظامه
> انا عندي بلطي محمر وفي صنيه بالصلصه رررررائع


*هو انا اخلص من السمك تطلعيلى انتى انا لسة هقولك 
ماشى يا ستى هقولك وامرى لله 
بلطى محمر اى خدعة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> تونا وباقطع عليها بصل واحط فلفل وبهارات وخل....اكلة سهلة وماتتخنش اوي (بس ما تكترش في العيش)


*ههههههههه حلوة التونة بحبها انا 
فعلا مش بتخن اوووووى 
انت حافظ كويس اهو *​


----------



## Samir poet (17 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو الصلاة من اجلنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3352301#post3352301


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

سوسو.. شكرا على الرد حياتي محدش عبرني غيرك  الله لايحرمني منج فعلا كنت مقهوره واستغرب من تبرير الناس لهم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو انا اخلص من السمك تطلعيلى انتى انا لسة هقولك
> ماشى يا ستى هقولك وامرى لله
> بلطى محمر اى خدعة *​


يادي البلطي المحمر ده


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه حلوة التونة بحبها انا
> فعلا مش بتخن اوووووى
> انت حافظ كويس اهو *​



لا مش حافظ  انا باتعلم بس.....كمان وقع في ايدي نوع معين طعمه حلو


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يادي البلطي المحمر ده


*بحبه يا بت الله *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لا مش حافظ  انا باتعلم بس.....كمان وقع في ايدي نوع معين طعمه حلو


*اسمه ايه بقا *​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اسمه ايه بقا *​



ااااخ انا رميت اخر علبة ومابصيتش على اسمه حتى    اصل انا باجيبه بالشبه من نفس المكان  (شوبنج ولادي بقى  )

طب استني اشوفها في الزبالة كده ...


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Tenderina...

لون العلبة اصفر كده...


بس الهبل دول كانوا عاملين العلبة الكبيرة اغلى من علبتين صغيرين....ناس هبلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> Tenderina...
> 
> لون العلبة اصفر كده...
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه لا مش شوفت النوع ده قبل كدا اكيد يعنى مش
 عندنا الحاجات النظيفة دى *​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا مش شوفت النوع ده قبل كدا اكيد يعنى مش
> عندنا الحاجات النظيفة دى *​



اي حاجة انا جت معايا صدفة....زي ما لسه كاتب فوق...

انا اصلاً ماكنتش فاكر الاسم انا جبتها كده بالصدفة وطلعت حلوة....وكنت هاجيبها بالشبه كده ...
شوبنج ولاد بقى اي حاجة بسرعة وخلاص...ومش لسه هاحفظ اسامي بقى 

هي مش نضيفة اوي كده يعني بس هي معمولة تقريباً للسندوتشات مخصوص...بس انا باكلها في طبق عادي


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اي حاجة انا جت معايا صدفة....زي ما لسه كاتب فوق...
> 
> انا اصلاً ماكنتش فاكر الاسم انا جبتها كده بالصدفة وطلعت حلوة....وكنت هاجيبها بالشبه كده ...
> شوبنج ولاد بقى اي حاجة بسرعة وخلاص...ومش لسه هاحفظ اسامي بقى
> ...


*ههههههههه بالف هنا وشفا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلش رجعوا الشريط من الاول
انا شايفه علب ومعلبات وحاجات
وبني وبينكم مكسله اقلب الصفحه هههه
فاايه الموضوع : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *معلش رجعوا الشريط من الاول
> انا شايفه علب ومعلبات وحاجات
> وبني وبينكم مكسله اقلب الصفحه هههه
> فاايه الموضوع : )
> *


*هههههههه جيتى فى جمل يعنى 
هقولك يا ستى ده جونى كان بياكل تونه ومقطع عليها بصل وتوابل وخل والذى منه لزوم الاكله 
بعدين بيقول ان نوع تونة ده كويس 
فانا سالته على اسمه قالى عليه 
اللى انا نسيته ومكسلة ادورلك عليه 
وبسسسسسسسسسسسسس*​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه بالف هنا وشفا *​


مرسي الله يهنيكي
انا زهقت م الاكل بجد حاجة تغيظ الطبخ ده....بقيت افضل ما استمتعش بالاكل عن اني افضل اروح اعمل شوبنج ولا افضل اطبخ! المهم بس الواحد يطفح اي حاجة عشان يعرف يعيش بس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه جيتى فى جمل يعنى
> هقولك يا ستى ده جونى كان بياكل تونه ومقطع عليها بصل وتوابل وخل والذى منه لزوم الاكله
> بعدين بيقول ان نوع تونة ده كويس
> فانا سالته على اسمه قالى عليه
> ...


ااااه طيب وياكل تونه متتسماش  ليه
مالها الرنجه يعني ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مرسي الله يهنيكي
> انا زهقت م الاكل بجد حاجة تغيظ الطبخ ده....بقيت افضل ما استمتعش بالاكل عن اني افضل اروح اعمل شوبنج ولا افضل اطبخ! المهم بس الواحد يطفح اي حاجة عشان يعرف يعيش بس


*ههههههه ده ايه اليأس ده كله 
ليه ده المطبخ ده متعة بس متعة تغيظ وتجيب شلل رباعى انا عارفة ههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه ده ايه اليأس ده كله
> ليه ده المطبخ ده متعة بس متعة تغيظ وتجيب شلل رباعى انا عارفة ههههههههه*​



يعني دلوقتي اهو مثلاً....جايب انا علب مشروم...باجيبه متقطع طبعاً انا مش لسه هاقطع...

الاقي علبة منهم البتاع كامل...عشان واحد لذيذ في كارفور حطها وسط علب المتقطع وهم شبه بعض...

هافضل بقى اقطعهم واحدة واحدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يعني دلوقتي اهو مثلاً....جايب انا علب مشروم...باجيبه متقطع طبعاً انا مش لسه هاقطع...
> 
> الاقي علبة منهم البتاع كامل...عشان واحد لذيذ في كارفور حطها وسط علب المتقطع وهم شبه بعض...
> 
> هافضل بقى اقطعهم واحدة واحدة


*هههههههههههه طب هات هنا فى المصطبة وهتلاقى اللى يساعدك كتييييييييير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يعني دلوقتي اهو مثلاً....جايب انا علب مشروم...باجيبه متقطع طبعاً انا مش لسه هاقطع...
> 
> الاقي علبة منهم البتاع كامل...عشان واحد لذيذ في كارفور حطها وسط علب المتقطع وهم شبه بعض...
> 
> هافضل بقى اقطعهم واحدة واحدة


*طيب وتقطعهم ليه وتتعب نفسك
كلهم حتتك بتتك برشيهم
قصدي صحيين
يوووه قصدي كلملين :  )
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه طب هات هنا فى المصطبة وهتلاقى اللى يساعدك كتييييييييير *​



دي عزومة مراكبية صح؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> دي عزومة مراكبية صح؟


*بصراحة اااااااااااااااااه 
هههههههههههه
بس فى بنات هنا كتير اكيد يعنى حد هيساعدك 
انا بعد يوم السمك الشاق ده موعدكش *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*كل مآ أبص على آلمصطبة ألآقى كلآم عن آلأكل  *


طيب بآلمنآسبة إيه رأيكم فى آلأكل آلشبه آلصيآمى 
إللى هو فول صويآ وكريمر و معجون جوز آلهند وآلحآجآت آللطيفة دى إللى بتسلى صيآمنآ  ...*؟*





*.،*​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصراحة اااااااااااااااااه
> هههههههههههه
> بس فى بنات هنا كتير اكيد يعنى حد هيساعدك
> انا بعد يوم السمك الشاق ده موعدكش *​



لا ما اعتقدش...

على فكرة انا اعمل لمراتي اي حاجة لكن مش ماسك سمك بإيدي أبداً!

وبمناسبة يوم السمك ده...
انا لسه ماردتش ع الناس في عزومة الكريسماس دي...


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لا ما اعتقدش...
> 
> على فكرة انا اعمل لمراتي اي حاجة لكن مش ماسك سمك بإيدي أبداً!
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه انا بقول تقولهم انك شعبان ولا حتى رمضان وخلاص *
*لا انا جوزى بيشتريهولى وانا اعمل *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *كل مآ أبص على آلمصطبة ألآقى كلآم عن آلأكل  *
> 
> ...


*والنيعمة ياسكروته 
انتي دايما تدخلي تلاقينا بنتكلم عن الاكل
يظهر حماتك بتحبك ههههه

بصي انا مش بحب كل الحاجات الشبه صيامي دي
ده غير انا في عظة للبابا شنودة ربنا ينيح نفسه
قال ان الصيام امناع عن الاكلات الشهيه 
يعني ناكل الموجود بدون تنوع في الاكل 

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *كل مآ أبص على آلمصطبة ألآقى كلآم عن آلأكل  *
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه اه يا سيكرت صح 
بصى انا مليش فى الحاجات دى غير الكريمر بس *​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه انا بقول تقولهم انك شعبان ولا حتى رمضان وخلاص *
> *لا انا جوزى بيشتريهولى وانا اعمل *​



لا طبعاً...مش هينفع...يعني هم عازميني على dinner هاروح لهم واكل انا؟ ده تهريج!


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> لا طبعاً...مش هينفع...يعني هم عازميني على dinner هاروح لهم واكل انا؟ ده تهريج!


*طب نعمل ايه فى الناس بتوعك النواعم اووووووووى دووووول 
اللى مش عافين فى كل انواع الاكل بتاعتنا 
نعمل ايه بقا نموت بتول يعنى ونرتاح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب نعمل ايه فى الناس بتوعك النواعم اووووووووى دووووول
> اللى مش عافين فى كل انواع الاكل بتاعتنا
> نعمل ايه بقا نموت بتول يعنى ونرتاح *​


*طيب وانا ايش حشرني في العزومه اللي مش معديه دي ههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب وانا ايش حشرني في العزومه اللي مش معديه دي ههههههههه*


*حبيبتى معلش هى جت فيكى انشالله انا وانتى لا انا افيدكى بدمى يابت انتى فى الحتة الشمال انتى عارفة 
بروح بالدم افديكى يا بتوووووووول *
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب نعمل ايه فى الناس بتوعك النواعم اووووووووى دووووول
> اللى مش عافين فى كل انواع الاكل بتاعتنا
> نعمل ايه بقا نموت بتول يعنى ونرتاح *​



المان وصينيين وامريكان....هيعرفوا الفول والحاجات دي منين؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والنيعمة ياسكروته
> انتي دايما تدخلي تلاقينا بنتكلم عن الاكل
> يظهر حماتك بتحبك ههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههـ *حب آلحمآهـ غآية لآ تُدركـ يآ بنتى *

آهآ أنآ قصدى على نقطة محآربة شهوآتنآ ورغبآتنآ دى

وأنآ للأسف ممكن أستغنى عن أى حآجة إلآ آلجبنة .. لإنى بآكل آلفول وآلطعمية بآلعآفية
ومش بفطر بغيرهآ (

وشوشو قآيم معآيآ بأحلى شغل فى موضوع آلفول دآ 
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه اه يا سيكرت صح
> بصى انا مليش فى الحاجات دى غير الكريمر بس *​


*أهآ دآ إللى مآفيش منه مفر للأسف ..! :t17:*




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> المان وصينيين وامريكان....هيعرفوا الفول والحاجات دي منين؟


*طب حلو اووووووووى انا هقولك حل ملوش حل 
هههههههههه
بما ان فيهم صينين يبقى هياكلوك صررررررصار 
مش هما بيكلوا صراصير باين 
بس اوعى تضربنى هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبيبتى معلش هى جت فيكى انشالله انا وانتى لا انا افيدكى بدمى يابت انتى فى الحتة الشمال انتى عارفة
> بروح بالدم افديكى يا بتوووووووول *
> ههههههههههههه​


*لا ياشيخه 
ايوة ايوة كوليني بكلمتين

وبعدين ايه جو المظاهرات اللي انتي فيه ده هههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياشيخه
> ايوة ايوة كوليني بكلمتين
> 
> وبعدين ايه جو المظاهرات اللي انتي فيه ده هههههههه
> *


*ههههههههههه اصل نفسى انزل اوى المظاهرات 
فبقوم بالواجب من قدام اللاب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> المان وصينيين وامريكان....هيعرفوا الفول والحاجات دي منين؟


*المان وصنيين وامريكاان ؟؟
دول 3 بلاااد ياتري انت في انهي بلد فيهم :heat:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أهآ دآ إللى مآفيش منه مفر للأسف ..! 
*ده اللى مقدرش استغنى عنه ابدا فى اى مشروب ​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ *حب آلحمآهـ غآية لآ تُدركـ يآ بنتى *
> 
> آهآ أنآ قصدى على نقطة محآربة شهوآتنآ ورغبآتنآ دى
> 
> ...





عايزة رأيي؟

الحاجة اللي بنفس الطعم بس صيامي ده تهريج....لان اكيد مش فارقة معايا ولا مع ربنا تكوين الحاجة ايه!

في نفس الوقت بقى....انا واحد سينجل وكمان عايش بره يعني مش هاعرف انزل اشتري سندوتشات فول ولا اجيب كشري....وكده كده مفيش الحاجات الصيامي العجيبة دي وان كنت هاعتبرها صنف زيادة واكله وخلاص...لكن لو هو زي اللحمة  اوي هاكل اللحمة نفسها على ايه بقى؟

وطبعاً باضرب ساعات لبن عادي زي الكابوتشينو وكده في المكتب...لان مينفعش بغيره....يعني انا ذمتي واسعة شوية لان حتى في الفطار مش باكل براحتي اوي لاني لوحدي 

بس الخلاصة....ماباضحكش على روحي.....لو هاكل حاجة طعمها فطاري يبقى عارف اني بافطر.. 
لو هي كده كده مختلفة...خلاص اهو صنف زيادة وتغيير خصوصاً اني مش باكل سمك...

وانا زيك الجبنة مهمة اوي ليا وباحبها اوي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> هههههههـ *حب آلحمآهـ غآية لآ تُدركـ يآ بنتى *
> 
> آهآ أنآ قصدى على نقطة محآربة شهوآتنآ ورغبآتنآ دى
> 
> ...


*هههههههه
اهاا يابنتي ده مفيش احلي من الفول والطعميه 
انتي بتكلي الجبنه الصيامي دي ؟
طيب شوفتي الكفته و الهمبرجر لصيامي 
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *المان وصنيين وامريكاان ؟؟
> دول 3 بلاااد ياتري انت في انهي بلد فيهم :heat:
> *



يا نهار ابيض ده انتي مراقباني بقى 

خليكي راقبي يمكن تعرفي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه اصل نفسى انزل اوى المظاهرات
> فبقوم بالواجب من قدام اللاب *​


*لا عيشي ياحبيبتي 
وجربي فيا كل ماتشائيين ههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا نهار ابيض ده انتي مراقباني بقى
> 
> خليكي راقبي يمكن تعرفي


*انا مستنيه تقع بالسانك الصراحه 
اصلي عندي فضول فظيع اني اعرف
وخصوصا من ساعة ماقولت
انك مش هتقدر تقول لظروف امنية :spor24:
*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا مستنيه تقع بالسانك الصراحه
> اصلي عندي فضول فظيع اني اعرف
> وخصوصا من ساعة ماقولت
> انك مش هتقدر تقول لظروف امنية :spor24:
> *



جود لاك.....بس انا مش باقع بلساني بسهولة وده من غير ما تقولي حتى انك مراقبة ومركزة 

لا ظروف امنية دي يعني انا ماحصليش حاجة ولا حد هددني....بس اللي كتبته هنا عموماً يودي في داهية...

فباحاول ماكشفش معلومات كفاية تخلي حد يعرف يوصل لي في الحقيقة يعني  بس كده...


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

انتي املك بقى حد حواليا يكون عارف ويقع هو بلسانه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايه يا جودعان الرغى ده انتم رغايين اوووووووى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> جود لاك.....بس انا مش باقع بلساني بسهولة وده من غير ما تقولي حتى انك مراقبة ومركزة
> 
> لا ظروف امنية دي يعني انا ماحصليش حاجة ولا حد هددني....بس اللي كتبته هنا عموماً يودي في داهية...
> 
> فباحاول ماكشفش معلومات كفاية تخلي حد يعرف يوصل لي في الحقيقة يعني  بس كده...


*هار اسود
هي وصلت انك ممكن تروح في داهيه

وبعدين فرضنا كتبت معلومات حقيقه عندك هيوصلولك هاااو ؟
مانا واغلب اللي هنا معلومتنا حقيقه وعادي عني محدش قفشنا ولا حاجه : )
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انتي املك بقى حد حواليا يكون عارف ويقع هو بلسانه


*تصدق مش عايزه اعرف حاجه 

ده انت كرهتني في نفسي وفي اليوم اللي اتولدت فيه اساسا ياراجل : )
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا جودعان الرغى ده انتم رغايين اوووووووى
> *​


*يابت متقريش احسن حبه هتلاقي اخويا العزيز جه وقومت*


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هار اسود
> هي وصلت انك ممكن تروح في داهيه
> 
> وبعدين فرضنا كتبت معلومات حقيقه عندك هيوصلولك هاااو ؟
> ...



الله اعلم اديكي شايفة ازدراء الاديان نازل على ودنه...لا محدش هيجيبني بره بس الاجازة اللي جاية يمنعوني م السفر بكل بساطة  

بالنسبة للي هنا...لا معلش...ده اللي انا اعرف اساميهم الحقيقية هنا ميعدوش 3-4 اصلاً!!
محدش بيحط الفيس محدش بيحط صورة...اكيد فيه اسباب يعني


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *أهآ دآ إللى مآفيش منه مفر للأسف ..!
> *
> ده اللى مقدرش استغنى عنه ابدا فى اى مشروب ​


*هو فيه مفر إن جيتى للحق*
يعنى نشرب عصآير 
بس تقريباً آليوم مش بيتظبط من غير مآ نضرب مج آلنسكآفية آلجرعة آلموعدوهـ :blush2:
​


johnnie قال:


> عايزة رأيي؟
> 
> الحاجة اللي بنفس الطعم بس صيامي ده تهريج....لان اكيد مش فارقة معايا ولا مع ربنا تكوين الحاجة ايه!
> 
> ...


*أممممم حلو**ة ملحوظة آلطعم **دى*
بس إحنآ مش بنآكل بلسآنآ بس يعنى غآلباً بنآكل بعنينآ آلأول
خصوصاً آلشهوة .. إنكـ لمآ تشوف أكله بتحبهآ أو تشم ريحتهآ .. فبتجوع 
فدآ معنآهـ إننآ مآ زلنآ بنستسلم لشهوتنآ ..؟


*أيوة أهم حآجة أكيد نكون صآدقين مع نفسنآ طبعاً *
​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههه
> اهاا يابنتي ده مفيش احلي من الفول والطعميه
> انتي بتكلي الجبنه الصيامي دي ؟
> طيب شوفتي الكفته و الهمبرجر لصيامي
> *



دآ تعود من صغرى بقى 
وكمآن آلبصآرة وآلعدس تقريباً .. *أنآ بتعذب فى آلصيآم *

سمعت عنهم بس مش جربت حسيت إنى هستهبل كدآ هههههـ
طب سمعتى إن فيه* بفتيكـ لحمة وفرآخ صيآمى *.. مش عآرفة بجد ولآ آلموضوع وسع منهم كدآ ..*!  :t17:*




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابت متقريش احسن حبه هتلاقي اخويا العزيز جه وقومت*


*ههههههههههههههه متقلقيش هتبرصى وراكى شوية كدا هتلاقيه *​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تصدق مش عايزه اعرف حاجه
> 
> ده انت كرهتني في نفسي وفي اليوم اللي اتولدت فيه اساسا ياراجل : )
> *



بلاش خالص انتي اللي عايزة مش انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو فيه مفر إن جيتى للحق*
يعنى نشرب عصآير 
بس تقريباً آليوم مش بيتظبط من غير مآ نضرب مج آلنسكآفية آلجرعة آلموعدوهـ :blush2:
*ياريت تيجى على جرعة واحدة بس 
ده انا لو مشربتش 3 او 4 مرات فى اليوم اتجنن 
تحسى انى عاوزة اخد الجرعة 
وافضل اغنى ادونى الابرة بسرعة هههههههههه
ارجوكم محتاجة الجرعة * ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الله اعلم اديكي شايفة ازدراء الاديان نازل على ودنه...لا محدش هيجيبني بره بس الاجازة اللي جاية يمنعوني م السفر بكل بساطة
> 
> بالنسبة للي هنا...لا معلش...ده اللي انا اعرف اساميهم الحقيقية هنا ميعدوش 3-4 اصلاً!!
> محدش بيحط الفيس محدش بيحط صورة...اكيد فيه اسباب يعني


*اهااا 
دي احتيطات كويسه منك ومش بطاله
بس مش عارفه حاسه انك مسجل خطر ليه ههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه متقلقيش هتبرصى وراكى شوية كدا هتلاقيه *​


هههههههههههههه جرس الباب بيرن الحقي


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *هو فيه مفر إن جيتى للحق*
> يعنى نشرب عصآير
> بس تقريباً آليوم مش بيتظبط من غير مآ نضرب مج آلنسكآفية آلجرعة آلموعدوهـ :blush2:
> ​
> ...




يا سيكرت....
اكل بعينيا ايه!!
انا سينجل باقول لك...

مابقاش يفرق الاكل خلاص...الواحد زهق عايز ياكل اي حاجة ويشبع وخلاص

بس المشكلة انه في الفطار لو انا مكسل اطبخ هاروح اكل اي حاجة بره...

في الصيام بقى اروح اكل ايه انشاء الله بره لو مفيش اكل او مكسل اطبخ، وانا بره مصر؟

عارفة؟ مرة مثلاً جبت بيتزا وعليها جبنة او تقريباً اتعزمت عليها...هارميها يعني...خلاص بقى مانا طول السنة صايم وعايش لوحدي يعني


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه جرس الباب بيرن الحقي


*شكلى فيا شىء لله 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> دآ تعود من صغرى بقى
> وكمآن آلبصآرة وآلعدس تقريباً .. *أنآ بتعذب فى آلصيآم *
> 
> سمعت عنهم بس مش جربت حسيت إنى هستهبل كدآ هههههـ
> طب سمعتى إن فيه* بفتيكـ لحمة وفرآخ صيآمى *.. مش عآرفة بجد ولآ آلموضوع وسع منهم كدآ ..*!  :t17:*


*وهو فيه زي البصاره والعدس يابنتي ده الاكل اللي يرم العضم اصلا *
*بفتيك لحمه وفراخ صيامي ؟ لالالا دي وسعت منهم حشد الصراحه

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شكلى فيا شىء لله
> هههههههههههه*​


*لا مش هو مش هو ده اخويا التاني كان بيجب فوار 
شكل السمك عمل عمايله معاه هههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا مش هو مش هو ده اخويا التاني كان بيجب فوار
> شكل السمك عمل عمايله معاه هههههههه
> *


*لو انتى اللى عملاه اكيد هيعملوا تلبك فى الامعاء الغليظة 
عارفاكى انا نفسك حلو فى الاكل *​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

انا هاقوم انام بقى تصبحوا على خير...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لو انتى اللى عملاه اكيد هيعملوا تلبك فى الامعاء الغليظة
> عارفاكى انا نفسك حلو فى الاكل *​


*هههههههههه لا والله 
دي ست الحبايب ياحبيبة هي اللي عملاه 

اتكلمي بقي علي ست الحبايب ماتتكلمي : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا هاقوم انام بقى تصبحوا على خير...


*ههههههههههه شكلك صدعت 
وانت من اهل الخير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا هاقوم انام بقى تصبحوا على خير...


*اده هتنام قبل ماتقولي
انت عايش فين ؟ 







ههههههههه 
عموما صبح علي خير
واحلام سعيده
ونوال حزينه : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه لا والله
> دي ست الحبايب ياحبيبة هي اللي عملاه
> 
> اتكلمي بقي علي ست الحبايب ماتتكلمي : )
> *


*ست الحبايب يا حبيبة ننا هههههه
وانا اقدر اتكلم عاوزة تودينى فى داهية لاطبعا طالما ماما اللى عملاه هيبقى احلى سمك 
بحسب انتى اللى عملاه يا بت *​


----------



## Strident (17 ديسمبر 2012)

وانتو من اهله...

Gute Nacht


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ست الحبايب يا حبيبة ننا هههههه
> وانا اقدر اتكلم عاوزة تودينى فى داهية لاطبعا طالما ماما اللى عملاه هيبقى احلى سمك
> بحسب انتى اللى عملاه يا بت *​


*ايون كده اتعدلي ههههههه
لا يابت انا باكل بس ماليش دعوه بالطبيخ
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو فيه مفر إن جيتى للحق*
> يعنى نشرب عصآير
> بس تقريباً آليوم مش بيتظبط من غير مآ نضرب مج آلنسكآفية آلجرعة آلموعدوهـ :blush2:
> *ياريت تيجى على جرعة واحدة بس
> ...


أيوهـ هههههههـ
دهـ قرش آلكآبتشينو بتآعكـ *.. أهلاً تعآلى جنب حمو :t16:*
​


johnnie قال:


> يا سيكرت....
> اكل بعينيا ايه!!
> انا سينجل باقول لك...
> 
> ...


*هههههـ لآ إنت حآلة خآصة يآ جونى*
أنآ بتكلم علينآ إحنآ مثلاً
بص فى آلآخر هآكل آلجبنة بردو مفيش فآيدة هى بآيظة :t17:
​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وهو فيه زي البصاره والعدس يابنتي ده الاكل اللي يرم العضم اصلا *
> *بفتيك لحمه وفراخ صيامي ؟ لالالا دي وسعت منهم حشد الصراحه
> 
> *


مهو علشآن كدآ أنآ بعآنى ونفسى وزنى يزيد مش عآرفة
وجه آلصيآم كمل عليآ *


ههههـ حشد آلسنين آهآ :shutup22:

*

*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أيوهـ هههههههـ
> دهـ قرش آلكآبتشينو بتآعكـ *.. أهلاً تعآلى جنب حمو :t16:**
> ههههههههه حاضر وغلاوتك لاجى *​
> ​ مهو علشآن كدآ أنآ بعآنى ونفسى وزنى يزيد مش عآرفة
> ...


*لا كدا كتير حرام كل شوية واحدة تطلع تقول عاوزة اتخن شوية 
ومش عارفة انتحر يعنى ولا اعمل ايه 
ارمى نفسى من فوق السجادة علشان ارتاح 
امال انا هتجنن واخس كام كيلو ومش عارفة ليه هرام يا ناس 
راعوا شعور الغير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> مهو علشآن كدآ أنآ بعآنى ونفسى وزنى يزيد مش عآرفة
> وجه آلصيآم كمل عليآ *
> 
> 
> ههههـ حشد آلسنين آهآ :shutup22:*


*نفسك تتخني 
تعالي جنبي هههههههه

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلش يابنوتات كان نفسي اقعد معاكم اكتر
بس جالك الموت ياتارك الصلاه 
اخويا جه وحان معاد فيس بوكه : (
اشوف وشكم بخير ياصبايا
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا كدا كتير حرام كل شوية واحدة تطلع تقول عاوزة اتخن شوية
> ومش عارفة انتحر يعنى ولا اعمل ايه
> ارمى نفسى من فوق السجادة علشان ارتاح
> امال انا هتجنن واخس كام كيلو ومش عارفة ليه هرام يا ناس
> راعوا شعور الغير *​


*يآ خرآشى مآكنش قصدى خآلص مآلص أنآ:shutup22:
*بعد آلشريآ حبيبى .. آلسجآدة بحآلهآ إحنآ محتآجينكـ 

بس على فكرة بيبقى نفس شعورى وأنآ بسمعكم بتتكلموآ عن آلريجيم
*فيه نآس تآنية بتعآنى بردو* على فكرة هههههـ :blush2:



*.،*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلش يابنوتات كان نفسي اقعد معاكم اكتر
بس جالك الموت ياتارك الصلاه 
اخويا جه وحان معاد فيس بوكه : (
اشوف وشكم بخير ياصبايا

هتوحشينا يا بت متغبيش عننا كتير 
تعالوا زورونا باى باى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*محدش عجبوا حاله يا سيكرت التخين عاوز يخس والرفيع عاوز يتخن *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أهو وثوقة طلعت نفس آلمعآنآة هههههـ :flowers:

يلآ وأنآ كمآن يدوب أنآم دلوقتى
*جود نآيت & سويت دريمز يآ قمرآت*
*^_^*




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2012)

* سيبونى انا اعانى لوحدى ههههههه*
*وانتى من اهل الخير يا قمر ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مش هاعرف اوصف احساسي بيك ..بس عايز اقولك اني اكتر من روحي بخاف عليك..عايز اقولك ان حياتي ياحبيبي ملك ليك..وان الحياه والغرام شفتها بس في عنيك ..حبيبي


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أغارُ حتى من وجعك .. لأنه يزورك حين يحلو له ..ويمكث معك حتى يرتوي .. ويسمع أنينك الذي تكتمه عني خوفاً عليّ


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

من قال انك لست معي..كيف وانتي في قلبي في فكري في وجداني انتي حولي ومعي..حتي في حلمي اراكي


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

كــيــــف لا أذكـــرك و أنــــت ذاكــرتـــــي؟ وكـــــيــــف لا أحـــبـــــك و أنــــــت نــبــــضـــــي؟ وكـــيــف لا أعــــشــــقــك و أنـــت عــمري؟ وكــيـــف أحـــيـــا مــــن بـــعـــــدك و أنــت ... حــيــاتــي


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

بحبك وحشتيني ..بحبك وانتي نور عيني..ده وانتي مطلعه عيني بحبك موت


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

نسيتك والله مانسيتك حبيتك ايوة حبيتك ....


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أيوهـ هههههههـ
> دهـ قرش آلكآبتشينو بتآعكـ *.. أهلاً تعآلى جنب حمو :t16:*
> ​
> *هههههـ لآ إنت حآلة خآصة يآ جونى*
> ...








رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا كدا كتير حرام كل شوية واحدة تطلع تقول عاوزة اتخن شوية
> ومش عارفة انتحر يعنى ولا اعمل ايه
> ارمى نفسى من فوق السجادة علشان ارتاح
> امال انا هتجنن واخس كام كيلو ومش عارفة ليه هرام يا ناس
> راعوا شعور الغير *​




ﻻ بقى كده اوفر يعني....قوليلهم يا رورو....يعني انا مجوع روحي....وفي الصيام الدنيا عذاب اكتر عشان ماباكلش ﻻ رز وﻻ مكرونة وﻻ فرايز Fries مع انهم اسهل حاجة في التحضير....باروح الجيم 3 مرات في الاسبوع.... والواحد مابينزلش تقريباً!!


وتيجي كل شوية واحدة تقول مش عارفة اتخن!!! ارحمونا بقى شوية ايه الاستفزاز ده 

كلي بره يا ستي وهتتخني اوي بس ما ترجعيش تقولي مش عارفة اخس!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مين ده الى عايز يتخن؟؟؟--- ههههههههههههههههههههه
 اعتقد الطلب ده صعب شويه هههههههه-- كفايا يا سيكرت  كدا إنت اخذتى اجمل عين-- ارتاااحى هتتخنى هتتخنى هههههههههههههه متقلقيش من الموضوع ده--


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

مين بيتكلم علي التخن بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟












يشوفلي وصفه معاه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 ديسمبر 2012)

هى المصطبة دى هتفضل مفروشة لحد إمتى ؟؟

ياله يا ستات روحوا ناموا ، كفاية عليكوا سهر لحد كدة ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مين بيتكلم علي التخن بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انا عايزه اتخن بتاع 4 كيلو كده 
ونبي ياختي شوفي حد يشوفلنا صرفه انا وانتي:94:
* 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مين ده الى عايز يتخن؟؟؟--- ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اعتقد الطلب ده صعب شويه هههههههه-- كفايا يا سيكرت  كدا إنت اخذتى اجمل عين-- ارتاااحى هتتخنى هتتخنى هههههههههههههه متقلقيش من الموضوع ده--


*انا ياحبوا
الاقيش معاكي شويه علف من بتوع فيلم انكل زيزو حبيبي:smile02
* 


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هى المصطبة دى هتفضل مفروشة لحد إمتى ؟؟
> 
> ياله يا ستات روحوا ناموا ، كفاية عليكوا سهر لحد كدة ههههههههههه


*ايه ياحماتي مالك بس
دي الستات عندها كبت يااوختشي:smile02
*


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا عايزه اتخن بتاع 4 كيلو كده
> ونبي ياختي شوفي حد يشوفلنا صرفه انا وانتي:94:
> *
> 
> ...



ارحمونا بقى هو فيه ايه!!

رورو وحبو ... الحقوني هنا!!

ده انا طلعان عيني ولسه عايز انزل كمان 7 وﻻ 10 كيلو تانيين مثﻻً!!
لسه جاري 3 كيلومتر دلوقتي غير شغل الجيم نفسه!! واطلع اﻻقي نفسي لسه 79.4!!!

ده انا عملت فرح لما نزلت تحت ال80!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ارحمونا بقى هو فيه ايه!!
> 
> رورو وحبو ... الحقوني هنا!!
> 
> ...


*طيب ماتخليك جدع واللي تخسهم ابعتهوملي انا ونيفو وسكروته في طرد*


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ماتخليك جدع واللي تخسهم ابعتهوملي انا ونيفو وسكروته في طرد*



خدوووهم كلهم ودلوقتي كمان...
ووحياتك هامضيكو على تعهد انهم مش راجعين...

هتاخدوهم وتشبعوا بيهم!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> خدوووهم كلهم ودلوقتي كمان...
> ووحياتك هامضيكو على تعهد انهم مش راجعين...
> 
> هتاخدوهم وتشبعوا بيهم!


*خلاص اتفقنا 
بس تمضلنا علي وصل امانه انهم ميرجعوش حتي لو انت خسيت**




*


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خلاص اتفقنا
> بس تمضلنا علي وصل امانه انهم ميرجعوش حتي لو انت خسيت**
> 
> 
> ...



بسسسسس كده؟ ده انا باقولك خديهم ولما تتخني ماهماش راجعين!!
وانا يا ريت افضل اخس...التخن مفيش اسهل منه!!

مبروك يﻻ اشبعي بيهم!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بسسسسس كده؟ ده انا باقولك خديهم ولما تتخني ماهماش راجعين!!
> وانا يا ريت افضل اخس...التخن مفيش اسهل منه!!
> 
> مبروك يﻻ اشبعي بيهم!


ياسسدي انا مش هاخدهم كلهم هما يدوب 4 كيلو بس
وهوزع الباقي عالبنات


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اعملي فيهم اللي انتي عايزاه....ولعي فيهم حتى 

المهم انهم مش راجعين وماتقوليش مش عارفة اخلص منهم ازاي...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلاص اوتوفقنا*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2012)

بخ بتعملو ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بخ بتعملو ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smile02


*يامامي:smile02

مش بنعمل حاجه
بنتكلم عن التخن والرفع:t25:
*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اه انا عايزة اتخن شوية :smil6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اه انا عايزة اتخن شوية :smil6:


*اشششششششطه تعالي انضمي للقايمه بتاعتنا انا ونيفو وسيكرت 
هههههههههه 
انا مش عارفه ايه البنات المسلوعه دي*


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اه انا عايزة اتخن شوية :smil6:



هو كل شوية واحدة هتخش تقول عايزة اتخن!

خنضرب بعد كده  بﻻش استفزاز...طلعان عينينا...والواحد بيقعد بالاسبوع وينزل اقل من كيلو رغم القرف في الاكل والتمرين...


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*هاااااااااااااااااى
ازيكم
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هاااااااااااااااااى
> ازيكم
> *


*كويسين ياسمير نشكر ربنا
وانت ازيك 
*


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كويسين ياسمير نشكر ربنا
> وانت ازيك
> *


*تمام
كوييييييييييييس على الاخررررررر
تحبو نتكلم فى اية بدل مانحتل 
المصطبة زى كل مرة*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقة اوكى نعمل مشروع تسمين جماعى :smile02:smile02

جونى ليش الحقد ياولدى ؟ :smile02:smile02:nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> واثقة اوكى نعمل مشروع تسمين جماعى :smile02:smile02
> 
> جونى ليش الحقد ياولدى ؟ :smile02:smile02:nunu0000:



اه بصراحة حقد....انتو بتاكلو براحتكو ومش بتتخنو ومش محتاجين تعملوا تمارين او غيره ...

انا باتخن من اي حاجة يمكن حتى المية!!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تمام
> كوييييييييييييس على الاخررررررر
> تحبو نتكلم فى اية بدل مانحتل
> المصطبة زى كل مرة*


مممم 
بص بنتكلم علي التخن والرفع
ايه رايك ممكن ترتبط ببنوته قلبوظه اوووي ولا لاء؟



Angel.Eyes قال:


> واثقة اوكى نعمل مشروع تسمين جماعى :smile02:smile02
> 
> جونى ليش الحقد ياولدى ؟ :smile02:smile02:nunu0000:


*اه بجد ده مشروع هيكسب دهب ههههه
بصي تيجي نعمل عربيه كبده وسمين*


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> واثقة اوكى نعمل مشروع تسمين جماعى :smile02:smile02
> 
> جونى ليش الحقد ياولدى ؟ :smile02:smile02:nunu0000:



اه بصراحة حقد....انتو بتاكلو براحتكو ومش بتتخنو ومش محتاجين تعملوا تمارين او غيره ...

انا باتخن من اي حاجة يمكن حتى المية!!

انا اخر مرة كلت مكرونة كان شهر 4 مثﻻً!!


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اوووووه مكرونة انا بحب المكرونة بشاميل جدا واللازانيا لسه اكله لازانيا امبارح :smile02:smile02 بستفزك زيادة ياجونى :gy0000::gy0000:

واثقة اوكى موافقة 
بس الكبدة انا عارفاها ( ومش بحبها ابدااااااااا:t7: ) ايه السمين ده بقا ؟:08::08:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اه بصراحة حقد....انتو بتاكلو براحتكو ومش بتتخنو ومش محتاجين تعملوا تمارين او غيره ...
> 
> انا باتخن من اي حاجة يمكن حتى المية!!
> 
> انا اخر مرة كلت مكرونة كان شهر 4 مثﻻً!!


*في شهر 4 هههههههه

طيب انا باكل ليل نهار كشري من ابو 2 جنيه ده:smile02
ولا بتخن ولا بيحصلي حاجه:smile02
*


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مممم
> بص بنتكلم علي التخن والرفع
> ايه رايك ممكن ترتبط ببنوته قلبوظه اوووي ولا لاء؟


ﻻ مستحيل 



Angel.Eyes قال:


> اوووووه مكرونة انا بحب المكرونة بشاميل جدا واللازانيا لسه اكله لازانيا امبارح :smile02:smile02 بستفزك زيادة ياجونى :gy0000::gy0000:
> 
> واثقة اوكى موافقة
> بس الكبدة انا عارفاها ( ومش بحبها ابدااااااااا:t7: ) ايه السمين ده بقا ؟:08::08:



ده انتي معندكيش فكرة استفزيتيني ازاي بصراحة 
انا شكلي مش هاكلهم طول عمري  :36_1_4:



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *في شهر 4 هههههههه
> 
> طيب انا باكل ليل نهار كشري من ابو 2 جنيه ده:smile02
> ولا بتخن ولا بيحصلي حاجه:smile02
> *



بتغيظيني انتي كمان؟ انا مرة واحدة طول الصيام اللي كلته....لان كله رز وعدس هيتخنني اوي 

حاجة تفررسسسس

اقول لك فكرة يا واثقة؟ هاتي جسمك شوية هاتخنهولك في اسبوع اكل اللي انا عايزه...وانتي تجربي تخسي وتعرفي ان الرفع نعمة ايه رايك؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
دآ موضوع زيآدة آلوزن طلعلنآ بمشآكل أكتر من مشآكل آلدستور هههههههـ

*رورو وجونى وحبو *... صدقونى آلموضوع لآ يقل معآنآته عن معآنآة آلريجيم
يعنى أنآ فعلاً جسمى غير قآبل للزيآدة + بحرق بسرعة + مش بآكل نص آلأصنآف أصلاً
وفيه نآس كتير كدآ
فسيبونآ نبعبر عن مشكلتنآ آلعميقة دى   


وثوقة ونيفو وآنجل " *حتى فى دى توآئم **^_^* "
فأنآ بقول نعمل حزب آلنحآفة .. ويبقى شعآرنآ نعم لزيآدة آلوزن هههههـ

ونبقى نقسم آلتبرعآت إللى تيجى للحزب علينآ .. جونى أول متبرع ربنآ يجزيه خيراً :smile02




*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اوووووه مكرونة انا بحب المكرونة بشاميل جدا واللازانيا لسه اكله لازانيا امبارح :smile02:smile02 بستفزك زيادة ياجونى :gy0000::gy0000:
> 
> واثقة اوكى موافقة
> بس الكبدة انا عارفاها ( ومش بحبها ابدااااااااا:t7: ) ايه السمين ده بقا ؟:08::08:


يمىىى .. مكرونة بشآميل 
أنآ عآيزة حته "* كبيرة* " :08::08:


 
*.،*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى تحب استفزك اكتر ولا اكفيت ؟ :smile02:smile02

سيكرت تخيلى طلعنا توأم حتى فى الرفع ابتديت اشك انا كده :smile02:smile02
خلاث انا موافقة اكون عضو فعال فى حزب الرفع ده عايزين حد بقا يكون مسئول عن تسمين عضوات الحزب:smile02 

وعايزة واثقة تشرحلى ايه هو السمين ده ؟ :08:


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> يمىىى .. مكرونة بشآميل
> أنآ عآيزة حته "* كبيرة* " :08::08:
> 
> 
> ...



ايه ده ؟ انتى بتحبيها بردو ؟ لالالا احنا لازم نعمل تحليل DNA :smile02:smile02


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مممم
> بص بنتكلم علي التخن والرفع
> ايه رايك ممكن ترتبط ببنوته قلبوظه اوووي ولا لاء؟
> 
> ...


*يعععععععع
داانا اتكوز متوسطة 
افضل على جميع الاحوال 
وقال اية قلبوظة
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> دآ موضوع زيآدة آلوزن طلعلنآ بمشآكل أكتر من مشآكل آلدستور هههههههـ
> 
> ...




دي مش مشكلة دي نعمة!!

انا متبرع من دلوقتي ووحياتك ما هيرجعوا!


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مممم
> بص بنتكلم علي التخن والرفع
> ايه رايك ممكن ترتبط ببنوته قلبوظه اوووي ولا لاء؟


ﻻ مستحيل 



Angel.Eyes قال:


> اوووووه مكرونة انا بحب المكرونة بشاميل جدا واللازانيا لسه اكله لازانيا امبارح :smile02:smile02 بستفزك زيادة ياجونى :gy0000::gy0000:
> 
> واثقة اوكى موافقة
> بس الكبدة انا عارفاها ( ومش بحبها ابدااااااااا:t7: ) ايه السمين ده بقا ؟:08::08:



ده انتي معندكيش فكرة استفزيتيني ازاي بصراحة 
انا شكلي مش هاكلهم طول عمري  :36_1_4:



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *في شهر 4 هههههههه
> 
> طيب انا باكل ليل نهار كشري من ابو 2 جنيه ده:smile02
> ولا بتخن ولا بيحصلي حاجه:smile02
> *



بتغيظيني انتي كمان؟ انا مرة واحدة طول الصيام اللي كلته....لان كله رز وعدس هيتخنني اوي 

حاجة تفررسسسس

اقول لك فكرة يا واثقة؟ هاتي جسمك شوية هاتخنهولك في اسبوع اكل اللي انا عايزه...وانتي تجربي تخسي وتعرفي ان الرفع نعمة ايه رايك؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى تحب استفزك اكتر ولا اكفيت ؟ :smile02:smile02
> 
> سيكرت تخيلى طلعنا توأم حتى فى الرفع ابتديت اشك انا كده :smile02:smile02
> خلاث انا موافقة اكون عضو فعال فى حزب الرفع ده عايزين حد بقا يكون مسئول عن تسمين عضوات الحزب:smile02
> ...





Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايه ده ؟ انتى بتحبيها بردو ؟ لالالا احنا لازم نعمل تحليل DNA :smile02:smile02


بلآش تسمين دى مش تليق ببنآتيت كميلآت زينآ  .. يفتكرونآ إخوآن لآ قدر آلله :smile02
ههههـ 
*مش قولتلكـ قررى مآمتكـ يآ بنت *

 


*.،*​

​


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> بلآش تسمين دى مش تليق ببنآتيت كميلآت زينآ  .. يفتكرونآ إخوآن لآ قدر آلله :smile02
> ههههـ
> *مش قولتلكـ قررى مآمتكـ يآ بنت *
> 
> ...


*فعلان وعرفتى يا ثيكريت
تصطيدها وهى طايرة
ههههههههههههه :vava:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> دي مش مشكلة دي نعمة!!
> 
> انا متبرع من دلوقتي ووحياتك ما هيرجعوا!


*مفيش حد رآضى بحآله
*
مآعتقدش إنهم هيثبتوآ .. إللى بزيدهـ فى شهر ممكن أنزله فى يومين 
*بس إنت قول يآ رب :smile02*


 
*.،*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (18 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه ياسيكرت واثقة هى اللى جابت سيرة السمين قولت يبقا اكيد مشروع تسمين على نفس الوزن هههههه
طيب نسميه مشروع ايه ؟ تجميل ؟ بس احنا اصلا قمرات :t25:

لا احنا نعمل DNA على طول :smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *فعلان وعرفتى يا ثيكريت
> تصطيدها وهى طايرة
> ههههههههههههه :vava:*



أهآ يآ ثمير مآيبقآش رفع وأخوآن *كت**شير كدآ *:smile02

 

*.،*​​


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *مفيش حد رآضى بحآله
> *
> مآعتقدش إنهم هيثبتوآ .. إللى بزيدهـ فى شهر ممكن أنزله فى يومين
> *بس إنت قول يآ رب :smile02*
> ...



!!!

بتقهريني انتي يا سيكرت!!

ده انا اللي باخسه في 3 شهور ممكن ازيده في 3 ايام وباتكلم بجد!!

يا بنتي دي نعمة!

حلها سهل...انا المشكلة ان جسمي very efficient الظاهر...من اقل حاجة بيطلع طاقة كفاية لنشاطي...والباقي بيتخزن...اتمنى يكون بيحرق زيك!!

احمدي ربنا ع النعمة اللي انتي فيها!

اه لو بس اﻻقي طريقة ابعت لك كيلوات كل اسبوع وﻻ حاجة...انتي احرقيهم براحتك وانا هاديكي الsupply!


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أهآ* يآ ثمير* مآيبقآش رفع وأخوآن*كت**شير كدآ *:smile02
> 
> 
> 
> *.،*​​


*اةطبعا عندك حق
واللا سعتها بقى سوف تزادد
لديكم بنسبة العنوسة صح
ههههههههههههههه
بس اللى مش مرتحلة
اسمى دا مستغرب لى حروفة 
حلوة اوى هههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه ياسيكرت واثقة هى اللى جابت سيرة السمين قولت يبقا اكيد مشروع تسمين على نفس الوزن هههههه
> طيب نسميه مشروع ايه ؟ تجميل ؟ بس احنا اصلا قمرات :t25:
> 
> لا احنا نعمل DNA على طول :smile02


وآثقة سآبتنآ فى آلتسمين دآ وهربت *لمآ تيجى بقى ت**صلح غلطتهآ :t25:*

لآ تجميل أيه .. هو مجرد تعديل  وتعديل طفيف 
أنآ كل إللى عآيزآهم 4 ... 5 كيلو بأمآنة هعمل فرح :smile02

* أوكى مع إن آلنتيجة وآضحة ^_^*
​


johnnie قال:


> !!!
> 
> بتقهريني انتي يا سيكرت!!
> 
> ...


*بنهزر يآ رمضآن آلله *:smile02

لآ صدقنى مش بسيط ولآ حآجة
يعنى أنآ نفسى أثبت على آلوزن آلمظبوط
آلمشكلة إن شوية إرهآق ... أيآم آلإمتحآنآت مثلاً بتعب بجد وبنزل بشكل صعب


*آ**هآ إبعتل**ى إمكآنية آلتخزين آلأهم *

مآتعرفيش يآ توأمتى بصفتكـ دكتور يعنى تعملى عملية face off بس للتخزين وآلحرق دول :smile02
​


Samir poet قال:


> *اةطبعا عندك حق
> واللا سعتها بقى سوف تزادد
> لديكم بنسبة العنوسة صح
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههـ مش تقلق علينآ يآ ثمير
*ركزوآ إنتم بس فى نفسكم *

أهآ لمآ أبقى ثيكريت لآزم تكون إنت ثمير 
 


*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> ههههههـ مش تقلق علينآ يآ ثمير
> *ركزوآ إنتم بس فى نفسكم *
> 
> ...


*من ناحية القلق
انامش قلقان 
بنسبة للتركيز ف انا مركز 
جامد اووووووى
يا ثكرة هههههههههه
بس خوفى بقى من كلمة الشاعر
ربنا يسترها
وتقلبى الحروف ههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ﻻ مستحيل
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههه ايه التجربه االفززيعه دي
يابني انا عايزة 4 كليو بس مش كتير يعني
وبعدين انت في انهي بلد اصلا:smile02
* 


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> دآ موضوع زيآدة آلوزن طلعلنآ بمشآكل أكتر من مشآكل آلدستور هههههههـ
> 
> ...


*اه شوفتي طلعنا توأئم ازاي ياسكروته
بس حلزة فوكيرة الحزب دي
ده انا هنلم تبرهات بلهبل ياجودعان:smile02
*


Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى تحب استفزك اكتر ولا اكفيت ؟ :smile02:smile02
> 
> سيكرت تخيلى طلعنا توأم حتى فى الرفع ابتديت اشك انا كده :smile02:smile02
> خلاث انا موافقة اكون عضو فعال فى حزب الرفع ده عايزين حد بقا يكون مسئول عن تسمين عضوات الحزب:smile02
> ...


*اخص عليكي حد ميعرفش السمين
برصي السمين  ده لحمه مفرومه وعليها بصل مبشور
وملح وفلفل ودهنه وتقلبيهم علي بعض
وبعدين تعمل كور صغننه وتحمريها 
وتجيبي رغيف ابن ناس كده وتحشي في الكور دي وبالهنا والشفا ..
ها هنفتح عربيه كبده وسمين ولا ايه:smile02
*


Samir poet قال:


> *يعععععععع
> داانا اتكوز متوسطة
> افضل على جميع الاحوال
> وقال اية قلبوظة
> ههههههههههههههههه*


*طيب كويس فيه اجماع ان البنت السفروته احسن
احمدك ياارب:smile02
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> وآثقة سآبتنآ فى آلتسمين دآ وهربت *لمآ تيجى بقى ت**صلح غلطتهآ :t25:*


*والله ماهربت ياحبيبتي
ده انا كنت بتفق مع عربيه السمين اللي هتيجي تشيلنا اشالله ههههه
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معايا خبر حلو وخبر وحش 

​


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههه ايه التجربه االفززيعه دي
> يابني انا عايزة 4 كليو بس مش كتير يعني
> وبعدين انت في انهي بلد اصلا:smile02
> *
> ...



ههههههههههههههه بالبساطة دي كده؟ هاجننك على فكرة 

وﻻ انا اعرف السمين ده على فكرة...اول جزء افتكرتك بتوصفي العصاج (وانا باموت فيه على فكرة بس ماباعرفش اعمله) لكن بعد كده ماعرفش ايه ده...الكبدة باموت فيها بس ﻻزم تكون حراقة


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلين فيكم يالي هون كيفكم .. ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اهلين فيكم يالي هون كيفكم .. ؟




اهلين فيكي اختي 
بخير
انتي كيفك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> معايا خبر حلو وخبر وحش
> 
> ​


*وعليكم السلام ياخويا
خبر ايه ياوش السعد قول قول
*


+febronia+ قال:


> اهلين فيكم يالي هون كيفكم .. ؟


*حبيبة هارتي
كيفك انتي ياقمره
احنا مناح
*


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اهلين فيكي اختي
> بخير
> انتي كيفك



يدوووووووم
انااا منيحه نشكر الله ..


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ههههههههههههههه بالبساطة دي كده؟ هاجننك على فكرة
> 
> وﻻ انا اعرف السمين ده على فكرة...اول جزء افتكرتك بتوصفي العصاج (وانا باموت فيه على فكرة بس ماباعرفش اعمله) لكن بعد كده ماعرفش ايه ده...الكبدة باموت فيها بس ﻻزم تكون حراقة


*تجنني ايه بس
ده انا مجنونه خلقه اصلا

طيب اديني عرفتكم السمين
يلا عدوا الجمايل بقي:smile02
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الخبر الحلو
ان انا ناقصلي يوم واتفصل من المدرسه بسبب الغياب






































الخبر الوحش ان حصل معايا مشكله وهيتعمل فيا مذكره غياب 7 ايام
​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حبيبة هارتي
> كيفك انتي ياقمره
> احنا مناح
> *



يارب دايماً مناح كدااا 
واناا كمان منيحه ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> الخبر الحلو
> ان انا ناقصلي يوم واتفصل من المدرسه بسبب الغياب
> 
> 
> ...







*الكلام ده جد ولا حقيقه يابيتشر ؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
لآ يآ وآثقة رجعى آلسمين مفينآش من كدهـ 
قآل دهنه قآل
يآ بنتى إنتِ لو شوفتينى بعآمل آللحمة إزآى .. دآ أنآ بفليهآ من آلدهن لغآية مآ تبقى فتل كدآ
وفى آلآخر مش بآكلهآ ههههههـ
*سآمحهآ يآ رب :smile02*
*


يلآ بعد آلفضآيح دى نقول مسآء آلخيريآ حلوين

* 


*.،*​


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> لآ يآ وآثقة رجعى آلسمين مفينآش من كدهـ
> قآل دهنه قآل
> ...



طبيعي ما تتخنيش بقى.....انا كمان مش باحب الدهنة....ومع ذلك مش باخس برضو


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الكلام ده جد ولا حقيقه يابيتشر ؟*




الاتنين يا بتشول


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> يارب دايماً مناح كدااا
> واناا كمان منيحه ...


*يارب علي طول مناح ياعبد الفتاح*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> لآ يآ وآثقة رجعى آلسمين مفينآش من كدهـ
> قآل دهنه قآل
> ...


*طيب انتي كده بتعذبي اللحمه وفي الاخر مش بتكليها يبقي عايزه تتخني ازاي ياشيخه حرام عليكي:smile02

سالخير والفل والياسمين علي الحلوين*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> الاتنين يا بتشول


*الاتنين ولا الخميس يابيتشر*







لا بجد انت هتترفد من المدرسه


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يارب علي طول مناح ياعبد الفتاح*









ههههههههههههه مين الاخ مش تعرفينااا طيب ...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الاتنين ولا الخميس يابيتشر*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:gun:
ما قولت اه
فكراني هزعل 
ابسلوتلي
دا انا هعمل فرح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه مين الاخ مش تعرفينااا طيب ...


*عبد الفتشاح اكبر تاجر تشفاح:smile02*


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

سكروته علي راي بتول  . المهم منورة ياا جميله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> :gun:
> ما قولت اه
> فكراني هزعل
> ابسلوتلي
> دا انا هعمل فرح


*وانا اللي كنت فكراك هتزعل
وبسألك وان اخايفه علي احساسيك ومشاعيرك*





*ده احنا هنعمل لولولولولللللي فررررررح ياامورر*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طبيعي ما تتخنيش بقى.....انا كمان مش باحب الدهنة....ومع ذلك مش باخس برضو


​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب انتي كده بتعذبي اللحمه وفي الاخر مش بتكليها يبقي عايزه تتخني ازاي ياشيخه حرام عليكي:smile02
> 
> سالخير والفل والياسمين علي الحلوين*


آهآ بس أنآ بآكل مكرونآت ورز ونشويآت كتير جداً 
ومتهيألى دول إللى بيتخنوآ أكتر


*وآضح إنه ذنب آللحمة** :smile02
*



 
*.،*​
​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عبد الفتشاح اكبر تاجر تشفاح:smile02*



ههههههههههه اهااااا تشفاح طب دي حاكه كويسه برضوو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> 
> آهآ بس أنآ بآكل مكرونآت ورز ونشويآت كتير جداً
> ومتهيألى دول إللى بيتخنوآ أكتر
> ...


*شوفتي ده ذنب اللحمه
وياخوفي تكوني بتعذبي الفراخ كده برضو:smile02
*


+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه اهااااا تشفاح طب دي حاكه كويسه برضوو


*ههههههه
بجد متعرفيش عبد الفتشاح بتاع التشفاح اللي رما المفتشاح علي مراته صباح :gy0000:
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> سكروته علي راي بتول  . المهم منورة ياا جميله


*وآضح إن وآثقة هى بتول *_~*
آلإسم إنتشر وقرب يوصل للفضآئيآت بسم آلصليب 


*بنوركـ يآ قمرآآية إنتِ ^_^*
إيه رأيكـ فى آلموضوع آلحيوى دآ .. تفتكرى إللى بيحصلى دآ ذنب آللحمة آلمسكينة :smile02




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *وآضح إن وآثقة هى بتول *_~*
> آلإسم إنتشر وقرب يوصل للفضآئيآت بسم آلصليب
> 
> 
> ...




في لعب الكوتشينة في لفظ بنستخدمه كتير "سكرتة" او "افﻻن بيسكرت كارت معين"

وفي الكﻻم العادي في لفظ "في السكرتة" من تحت لتحت يعني


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

بتشول رايقه اوي انهارده
هقعد احسدك لحد ما تتعكنني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> *وآضح إن وآثقة هى بتول *_~*
> آلإسم إنتشر وقرب يوصل للفضآئيآت بسم آلصليب


*اينعم بتول او بتشول علي رأي بيتشر هي واثقه 
وواثقه هي بتول شوفيت ازاي*:smile02
*طبعا يابنتي الاسم لازم ينتشر ويوصل للفضائيات ولكل المسؤولين كومان : )


*


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههه
> بجد متعرفيش عبد الفتشاح بتاع التشفاح اللي رما المفتشاح علي مراته صباح :gy0000:
> *



ههههههههههههه خلاص عرفتة عم بتاع التشفاح اينحم مش عارف اية البتاع داا بس اهو تشرفنااا يااحج منور ....



Secret_flower قال:


> *وآضح إن وآثقة هى بتول *_~*
> آلإسم إنتشر وقرب يوصل للفضآئيآت بسم آلصليب
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه انتي كل دااا ش عارفة ان بتول هي واثقه ..
انااا بقول نجيب حسين احسن يقولناااا دااا ذنب مين :smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بتشول رايقه اوي انهارده
> هقعد احسدك لحد ما تتعكنني


*ياساتر يارب**



*
*كان عندنا ورده وفتحت
وبعد بكره الخميس
بالزمة ياشيخ شوفلك اي حاجه خشب جنبك وامسكها 
اشالله عود كبريت حتي احسن انا نجمي خفيف
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> انااا بقول نجيب حسين احسن يقولناااا دااا ذنب مين :smile02




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الدنيا خربت يا جدعان


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياساتر يارب**
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مكسل امسك حاجه بصراحه


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *وآضح إن وآثقة هى بتول *_~*
> آلإسم إنتشر وقرب يوصل للفضآئيآت بسم آلصليب
> 
> 
> ...



في لعب الكوتشينة في لفظ بنستخدمه كتير "سكرتة" او "افﻻن بيسكرت كارت معين"

وفي الكﻻم العادي في لفظ "في السكرتة" من تحت لتحت يعني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه خلاص عرفتة عم بتاع التشفاح اينحم مش عارف اية البتاع داا بس اهو تشرفنااا يااحج منور ....
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه انتي كل دااا ش عارفة ان بتول هي واثقه ..
> انااا بقول نجيب حسين احسن يقولناااا دااا ذنب مين :smile02


*هههه ايه رايك في عم عبد الفتشاح بتاع التفشاح 
انا بقول نخليه يوزنلنا 2 كيلو موز:smile02

شوفتي اسمي الحقيقي  وصلها متأخرld:
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شوفتي ده ذنب اللحمه
> وياخوفي تكوني بتعذبي الفراخ كده برضو:smile02
> *
> *ههههههه
> ...


هههههههـ آهآ ونآفية آلرنجة وآلملوحة وتلت أربآع آلأسمآكـ برآ آلبيت
*هتلر **آلطعآم *:smile02

بس تعآلى هنآ* إنتِ بتقولى شعر من **ورآنآ يآ بنت *:smile02
​


johnnie قال:


> في لعب الكوتشينة في لفظ بنستخدمه كتير "سكرتة" او "افﻻن بيسكرت كارت معين"
> 
> وفي الكﻻم العادي في لفظ "في السكرتة" من تحت لتحت يعني


ههههههههـ بص *أنآ حآسة معنآهم طلع مش تمآم*
فآفصح وأوضح بسرعة قبل مآ آلبرستيج آلعآم يتدهور أكتر من كدآ :smile02



 
*.،*​​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههه ايه رايك في عم عبد الفتشاح بتاع التفشاح
> انا بقول نخليه يوزنلنا 2 كيلو موز:smile02
> 
> شوفتي اسمي الحقيقي  وصلها متأخرld:
> *



هههههههههههههه موز اهاااااا يكونش التفاح اتحول وبقي موز من باب التغير يعني ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعرفو ؟
رغم ان الموضوع اسمه المصطبه النسائيه 
الا ان في 1417 مشاركه رجالي يعني تقريباً 22% من المشاركات رجالي
منهم 127 ليا 
هي دي روح التعاون 
علشان متقولوش ان الرجل مش بيساعد المرأه 
*​


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ آهآ ونآفية آلرنجة وآلملوحة وتلت أربآع آلأسمآكـ برآ آلبيت
> *هتلر **آلطعآم *:smile02
> 
> بس تعآلى هنآ* إنتِ بتقولى شعر من **ورآنآ يآ بنت *:smile02
> ...




ﻻ عادي....بيسكرت ورقة يعني مدكن ورقة مهمة ومخبيها للاخر...

في السكرتة....يعني في الخباثة


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تعرفو ؟
> رغم ان الموضوع اسمه المصطبه النسائيه
> الا ان في 1417 مشاركه رجالي يعني تقريباً 22% من المشاركات رجالي
> منهم 127 ليا
> ...



بقو 128 مشاكه :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اينعم بتول او بتشول علي رأي بيتشر هي واثقه
> وواثقه هي بتول شوفيت ازاي*:smile02
> *طبعا يابنتي الاسم لازم ينتشر ويوصل للفضائيات ولكل المسؤولين كومان : )
> 
> ...


لآ وآحدة وآحدة عليآ أنآ بجمع أسمآء بآلعآفية هههههـ

بتبلغى عنى يآ بتشول إللى هى بتول 
*مآكنش آلعشآ ولآ آلسمين إللى بينآ :smile02*

​


+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه انتي كل دااا ش عارفة ان بتول هي واثقه ..
> انااا بقول نجيب حسين احسن يقولناااا دااا ذنب مين :smile02


هههههههههـ *حسين محمدين مآ علينآ* آلمهم أريد حلاً ​ 


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الدنيا خربت يا جدعان


*بلآش تريقة على حسين *.. كدآ يزعل ومآيجيش :smile02



*.،*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> بقو 128 مشاكه :new6:



* مازالت النسبه 22 % بسبب مشاركتك :gy0000: هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مازالت النسبه 22 % بسبب مشاركتك :gy0000: هههههههههههههه
> *​



هههههههههه داا اية الرخامه تي عملتلك ايه اناا  عشان تطلعلي لسانك بقي ..

طوووويب بقو 129 هفضل اعددهم لك كداا *:gy0000:*


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ​
> هههههههههـ *حسين محمدين مآ علينآ* آلمهم أريد حلاً ​
> 
> *.،*​​


هههههههههه حاتر شويه ويكون حسين خلص ونساله ..


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

منور يا كوبتك مان ^_^


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*130 مين يزود ......

*​


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرحبا بالنساء الحلوين هنا
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا يختي معملتيش حاجه *
*بس هي غلاسه كده *

*نور المسيح ونورك ا ابن المسيح *

*بايبل كده 132 انت نسيت تعد مشاركتك *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
شوفوا احنا بقينا قد ايه
البنات كده هيسبونا لوحدنا 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تعرفو ؟
> رغم ان الموضوع اسمه المصطبه النسائيه
> الا ان في 1417 مشاركه رجالي يعني تقريباً 22% من المشاركات رجالي
> منهم 127 ليا
> ...


رويتر المنتدى هههههـ
*لآ كتر خيركم بصرآحة :smile02*
​


johnnie قال:


> ﻻ عادي....بيسكرت ورقة يعني مدكن ورقة مهمة ومخبيها للاخر...
> 
> في السكرتة....يعني في الخباثة


*فى آلخبآثة* ... طمنتنى كدآ 
​ 


+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه حاتر شويه ويكون حسين خلص ونساله ..


ههههههـ هيخلص أيه ولآ أيه* دآ معشوق آلجمآهير* 



 
*.،*​​


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

بتجيبو الاحصائيات دي منين؟


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اعتقد ال1417 مشاركة الرجالي هنا هيبقوا اكتر من كل المشاركات في المصطبة الرجالي اللي اتهدت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> رويتر المنتدى هههههـ
> *لآ كتر خيركم بصرآحة :smile02*
> ​



* هههههههههه سوسه مش رويتر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بتجيبو الاحصائيات دي منين؟



* عد واقسم الرجالي علي الحريمي واضرب في 100 :smile02
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عيااد بقو 132 ...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> عيااد بقو 132 ...



* لا حضرتك 
بمشاركتي دي 136
*​


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عد واقسم الرجالي علي الحريمي واضرب في 100 :smile02
> *​



ايوة هو فين اصﻻً عدد الرجالي والحريمي؟
(على فكرة المفروض تقسم ع المجموع)


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايوة هو فين اصﻻً عدد الرجالي والحريمي؟
> (على فكرة المفروض تقسم ع المجموع)



*دوس هنا يا برنس *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 1) 		 	 	 		 			‏*!! Coptic Lion !!**, ‏*+ابن المسيح+*, ‏*johnnie*
*ايوه كده المصطبه بتاعتنا بوضع اليد 
يا ريت مشرف القسم يغير اسها بقي 
للمصطبه الرجالي ج 2*​


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *دوس هنا يا برنس *​



مرسي بس دي عموماً فين عشان لو حبيت اجيبها في موضوع تاني...

وبعدين انت قعدت تحسبهم وتجمعهم لوحدك؟

يا صبرك بصراحة


----------



## Strident (18 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه رورو إيهاب عاملة تقريباً 1\7 لوحدها م المشاركات


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مرسي بس دي عموماً فين عشان لو حبيت اجيبها في موضوع تاني...
> 
> وبعدين انت قعدت تحسبهم وتجمعهم لوحدك؟
> 
> يا صبرك بصراحة



* بص يا حج *
*ادخل اي قسم هتلاقي اسم الموضوع وجنب ها اخر مشاركه من مين *
*وجنبها حاجه اسمها من شارك وتحتها رقم *
*دوس عليها *

*وبعدين انا بتاع تجاره يعن لو مكنش العد هوايه هو وظيفه :smile02*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 1)                                         ‏*!! Coptic Lion !!**, ‏*+ابن المسيح+*, ‏*johnnie*
> *ايوه كده المصطبه بتاعتنا بوضع اليد
> يا ريت مشرف القسم يغير اسها بقي
> للمصطبه الرجالي ج 2*​


*لآ كدآ آلموضوع كبر*
مفيش شرطة مصآطيب تتدخل .. حتى آلأمن هنآ تحآلف معآكم بردو 
:smile02




*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 1)                                         ‏*!! Coptic Lion !!**, ‏*+ابن المسيح+*, ‏*johnnie*
> *ايوه كده المصطبه بتاعتنا بوضع اليد
> يا ريت مشرف القسم يغير اسها بقي
> للمصطبه الرجالي ج 2*​


*على فكرة انا موجود برضو*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ههههههههههههه رورو إيهاب عاملة تقريباً 1\7 لوحدها م المشاركات



* مع انها جديده يا جدع
واول مشاركه ليها في الموضوع كانت في 19-09-2012
والموضوع معموا من 08-08-2012
يعني ابتدت تشارك في الموضوع وهو عمره شهر ويوم
 امكانيات بصراحه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *لآ كدآ آلموضوع كبر*
> مفيش شرطة مصآطيب تتدخل .. حتى آلأمن هنآ تحآلف معآكم بردو
> :smile02
> 
> ...



* لا احنا بعتنا نجيب خيام وهنبات هنا بصراحه :gy0000:
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لا احنا بعتنا نجيب خيام وهنبات هنا بصراحه :gy0000:
> *​


أنآ عآرفة من آلأول إنكـ تبع حآزمون :smile02



*.،*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أنآ عآرفة من آلأول إنكـ تبع حآزمون :smile02
> 
> 
> 
> *.،*​​



* لا حضرتك حازمون هما اللي بيكسروا الخيام 
انا تبع خائبون اللي بيتعصمو لحد ما يجو حازمون يضربوهم 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *على فكرة انا موجود برضو*


:smile02 :smile02 :smile02 :smile02 :smile02 :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*منور يا سمير 
خد راحتك بقت مصطبتنا 
استلم عهدي بقي علشان قايم انام 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لا حضرتك حازمون هما اللي بيكسروا الخيام
> انا تبع خائبون اللي بيتعصمو لحد ما يجو حازمون يضربوهم
> *​


لآ طآلمآ كدآ نسيبكم تعتصموآ لغآية مآ يجو حآزمون 



*يلآ أقولكم تصبحوآ على خير*
*
*

 
*.،*​
​


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *منور يا سمير
> خد راحتك بقت مصطبتنا
> استلم عهدي بقي علشان قايم انام
> *​


*اترك لى الامر لاتقلق*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *على فكرة انا موجود برضو*




منوور يا سمووره


----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> منوور يا سمووره


*اهوبقى الناس اللى تفرح القلبيا بتشر 
يا جميل بنورك
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

نمتو ؟؟؟؟؟؟:smil13:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> نمتو ؟؟؟؟؟؟:smil13:


*منورة يا انجل *​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

انتى اللى منورة يارورو 
انتو ترغو بس وانا مش موجودة صح ؟ :spor22:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب انا عندى سؤالين عايزة اقولهم للبنات الفاتنات الموجودات هنا 

ابتدى بأيه يابنت يا انجل ابتدى بأيه 

اه لو حصل وقدامك انك تعملى عمليه تجميل ( بغض النظر دلوقتى انتى معاها ولا ضدها ) تحبى تغيرى ايه فى نفسك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انتى اللى منورة يارورو
> انتو ترغو بس وانا مش موجودة صح ؟ :spor22:


*ههههههه لا صدقينى دى بتيجى صدفة 
انا بقالى يومين مش رغيت اهو مستنياكى :smile02*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب براءة يارورو :t33:
جاوبى على سؤالى بقا اللى فى الصفحة اللى فاتت


----------



## Strident (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب انا عندى سؤالين عايزة اقولهم للبنات الفاتنات الموجودات هنا
> 
> ابتدى بأيه يابنت يا انجل ابتدى بأيه
> 
> اه لو حصل وقدامك انك تعملى عمليه تجميل ( بغض النظر دلوقتى انتى معاها ولا ضدها ) تحبى تغيرى ايه فى نفسك ؟



ايه ده انا شفتها بالصدفة دي لما قلتي ان فيه سؤال...

اجاوب انا؟ عايز اغير مناخيري...بس كده..


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب انا عندى سؤالين عايزة اقولهم للبنات الفاتنات الموجودات هنا
> 
> ابتدى بأيه يابنت يا انجل ابتدى بأيه
> 
> اه لو حصل وقدامك انك تعملى عمليه تجميل ( بغض النظر دلوقتى انتى معاها ولا ضدها ) تحبى تغيرى ايه فى نفسك ؟


*بصى انا عمرى ما هفكر اغير حاجة فى شكلى حتى لو الفرصة اتاحت ليا انا عاجبنى شكلى ومش هغير اى شىء فيه 
لكن نفسى اخس 3 او 4 كيلو بس ياااااه 
هو ده اللى عاوزه اغيره ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

على فكرة ياجونى كل الناس عايزة تغير مناخيرها مش انت بس 
تقريبا العضو ده دايما فيه مشكلة عند معظم الناس :t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب جميل يارورو اوى انك حابه شكلك كده 
ممممم تخسى تخسى جربتى طيب تتحكمى فى كمية السعرات الحرارية اللى بتاخديها فى اليوم ؟ على فكرة ال calorie counting بينفع بجد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايه ده انا شفتها بالصدفة دي لما قلتي ان فيه سؤال...
> 
> اجاوب انا؟ عايز اغير مناخيري...بس كده..



* عارفك يا لأئيم 
طمعان في مناخير سحس :t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب جميل يارورو اوى انك حابه شكلك كده
> ممممم تخسى تخسى جربتى طيب تتحكمى فى كمية السعرات الحرارية اللى بتاخديها فى اليوم ؟ على فكرة ال calorie counting بينفع بجد


*لا للاسف مش جربت لانى معنديش طولة بال بزهق بسرعة من الدايت ومش بكمل *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*وكمان يا انجل نفسى بشرتى تبقى قمحوية انا عارفة انها صعبة بس نفسى 
بحب الللون القمحى اووووووى *​


----------



## Strident (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> على فكرة ياجونى كل الناس عايزة تغير مناخيرها مش انت بس
> تقريبا العضو ده دايما فيه مشكلة عند معظم الناس :t33:



الظاهر كده بقى 
مين تاني؟



Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب جميل يارورو اوى انك حابه شكلك كده
> ممممم تخسى تخسى جربتى طيب تتحكمى فى كمية السعرات الحرارية اللى بتاخديها فى اليوم ؟ على فكرة ال calorie counting بينفع بجد



بﻻاااااااااااااااااااش دي...

هتتعقد وهتحبط...

لما علبة تونا!!! تونااااا مش عيش وﻻ حاجة مدهننة.....60 جرام....فيها 300 calorie!!

اعمل ايه انا!! دي تتاكل في معلقتين!! والواحد طوووول اليوم بكل حاجة عايز 1800 مثﻻً!!

حلها تمارين كتير وتقلل كميات ونوعيات الاكل بس بﻻش تقيسي عشان هتتعقدي...

اه ومهم ما تخسيش بسرعة....ﻷن الوضع هيبقى أسوأ وأسوأ لو عملتي كده....بالكتير نص كيلو في الاسبوع...

وتعملي عجز 500 كالوري في اليوم...او 300 مثﻻً....بانك تعملي انشطة اكتر وتاكلي كالوريز اقل...بس اوعي اوعي اوعي تاكلي اقل من 1400 كالوري في اليوم...وإﻻ هتقعي في النقص السريع وده هيخلي، من غير تفاصيل، كل خططك تبوظ وتزود وزنك مش تنقصه!

اعمليهم على 3 - 4 شهور...


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بصى هو مش دايت انما انتى بتعودى نفسك على نظام معين بحيث ان مثلا تاكلى فى اليوم 2000 calorie مثلا مش تزيدى عنهم 
مثلا يعنى ده يعتمد على طولك ووزنك الاساسى 
وبتبتدى تعودى نفسك على النظام ده 
يعنى مثلا صحيتى الصبح اكلتى بسكويت فيه حوالى 200 calorie يبقا كده فاضلك فى باقى اليوم 1800 تاخديهم بقا بطريقتك من اللى انت بتحبيه من الاكل وطبعا مش تنسى الخضار علشان بشرتك وصحتك 

بالنسبة للونك انت  لونك الاصلى ايه ؟
لو عايزة تعملى tan ممكن بكريمات tan من الصيدلية وفيه على فكرة كريمات واسبريهات tan بتعمل لون on the spot يعنى تحطيها قبل ما تخرجة بساعة مثلا على ما تخرجى تلاقى لونك بقا برونزى كده شوية


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> الظاهر كده بقى
> مين تاني؟
> 
> 
> ...


*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ جونى 3 او 4 شهور انا مبقدرش استمر كام اسبوع اصلا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير

هو انا كل ما ادخل الاقيكو بتتكلمو فى الدايت ؟؟ دة انتو قربتو تخسو من الكلام فى الموضوع يا جماعة  *


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مين قال اننا بنتكلم فى الدايت ياشقاوة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> بصى هو مش دايت انما انتى بتعودى نفسك على نظام معين بحيث ان مثلا تاكلى فى اليوم 2000 calorie مثلا مش تزيدى عنهم
> مثلا يعنى ده يعتمد على طولك ووزنك الاساسى
> وبتبتدى تعودى نفسك على النظام ده
> يعنى مثلا صحيتى الصبح اكلتى بسكويت فيه حوالى 200 calorie يبقا كده فاضلك فى باقى اليوم 1800 تاخديهم بقا بطريقتك من اللى انت بتحبيه من الاكل وطبعا مش تنسى الخضار علشان بشرتك وصحتك
> ...


*هحاول يا انجل امشى على النظام ده بجد واشوف يارب بس افضل ماشية عليه 
اما عن لون بشرتى انا للاسف بشرتى بيضة جدا 
ومخنوقة منها نفسى اخد لون برونزى دى تحفة  
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالخير
> 
> هو انا كل ما ادخل الاقيكو بتتكلمو فى الدايت ؟؟ دة انتو قربتو تخسو من الكلام فى الموضوع يا جماعة  *


*سالنور يا شقاوتى لا مش بنتكلم فى الدايت خالص 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*امال بتتكلمو فى ايه ؟؟*


----------



## Strident (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ جونى 3 او 4 شهور انا مبقدرش استمر كام اسبوع اصلا *​



ﻻ ماهو 3 - 4 شهور عشان تنقصي فيهم 4 كيلو...مش هيبقى دايت دايت يعني...

هو زي ما انجل قالت...الموضوع بيبقى انك بتغيري اسلوب حياتك شوية...
تعملي رياضة اكتر تقللي نوعيات اكل معينة (ودي اصعب حاجة عندي)

لانك لو ماعملتيش كده هتاخدي كل الوزن ده تاني بسرعة...

خدي ده فيه معلومات حلوة كتيرة...
http://www.caloriesperhour.com


بس نصيحتي ليكي...ماتحسبيش اوي لكن كلي بحساب واكل صحي على اد ما تقدري....وحاولي تغيري اسلوب حياتك شوية...والسر دايماً احرقي اكتر ما بتاخدي...

كمان ما تجوعيش نفسك وﻻ تحاولي تخسي بسرعة وإﻻ مش بس مش هتعرفي تنزلي ﻷ هتبقي اسوأ مما كنتي...

كمان بدلي الدهون بالبروتين لو قدرتي.....يعني ال2000 كالوري في اليوم لو عرفتي تاخدي معظمهم من البروتين هيبقى احسن بكتير ما يبقوا من دهون...


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *امال بتتكلمو فى ايه ؟؟*


*بصى يا ستى انجل سالت لو اتاحت ليكى الفرصة انك تعملى عملية تجميل بغض النظر انتى معاها ولا ضدها 
ايه اللى تحبى تغيريه فى شكلك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ﻻ ماهو 3 - 4 شهور عشان تنقصي فيهم 4 كيلو...مش هيبقى دايت دايت يعني...
> 
> هو زي ما انجل قالت...الموضوع بيبقى انك بتغيري اسلوب حياتك شوية...
> تعملي رياضة اكتر تقللي نوعيات اكل معينة (ودي اصعب حاجة عندي)
> ...


ميرسى يا جونى للمعلومات هحاول ههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب يارورو مش قادرة اقولك اقعدى فى الشمس علشان خطر وبتجيب حاجات مش كويسة 
بس ممكن تجربى كريمات ال tan بس بردو مضرة شوية 
طيب انا بشرتى فاتحة بردو مالك مش حابااها ليه ؟ 
ممكن تبقا فاتحة وحلوة بس اهم حاجة يكون فيها دموية وتكون وردية


----------



## Strident (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Buona notte

خليكي زي ما انتي يا رورو بﻻش القمحي....او ع الاقل خدي رأي جوزك...

تصبحو على خير...


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب يارورو مش قادرة اقولك اقعدى فى الشمس علشان خطر وبتجيب حاجات مش كويسة
> بس ممكن تجربى كريمات ال tan بس بردو مضرة شوية
> طيب انا بشرتى فاتحة بردو مالك مش حابااها ليه ؟
> ممكن تبقا فاتحة وحلوة بس اهم حاجة يكون فيها دموية وتكون وردية


*لا يا انجل لما تيجى تحطى ميك اب تحسى ان الالوان فاقعة مهما كانت الوان هادية 
مش عارفة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى يا ستى انجل سالت لو اتاحت ليكى الفرصة انك تعملى عملية تجميل بغض النظر انتى معاها ولا ضدها
> ايه اللى تحبى تغيريه فى شكلك *​



*طب ليه الفضايح تيي ربك امر بالستر 

هى فين انجل 
اذا اتت الشياطين ذهبت الانجيلز ؟؟ :t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> Buona notte
> 
> خليكي زي ما انتي يا رورو بﻻش القمحي....او ع الاقل خدي رأي جوزك...
> 
> تصبحو على خير...


*هههههههههه جوزى اكيد بيحب لون بشرتى طبعا 
بس ده نفسى انا 
وانت من اهل الخير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب ليه الفضايح تيي ربك امر بالستر
> 
> هى فين انجل
> اذا اتت الشياطين ذهبت الانجيلز ؟؟ :t33:*


*جرى واعترفى يا بنية 
عاوزة تغيرى ايه ومتقليش منخارك هههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه جوزى اكيد بيحب لون بشرتى طبعا
> بس ده نفسى انا
> وانت من اهل الخير *​



*هههههههههه و هو يقدر يقول حاجة تانى الراجل :t33:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جرى واعترفى يا بنية
> عاوزة تغيرى ايه ومتقليش منخارك هههههههههه*​



*اه هى فى الغالب تبقى مناخيرى الباقى مظبوط زى الفل كدة *


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ممممم بس يارورو انا بشرتى فاتحة بردو بس مش بحس ان المكياج بيكون فاقع عليا وانا على فكرة مش بيليق عليا غير الالوان الهادية بردو بس مش هادية لدرجة انها مختفية يعنى 
طيب بصى جربى كريمات ال tan بس مش تكترى منها لانها بردو مش صح يعنى 
او اقولك شوفى على النت اذا كان فيه وصفات طبيعية لتغيير لون البشرة 

شقاوة مين الانجليز دول ؟ :new4:


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مسآء صبآح كميل عليكم ^_^*


إنتوآ بتتكلمو فى أيه كسلآنة أرجع آلصفحة 




*.،*​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى يا ستى انجل سالت لو اتاحت ليكى الفرصة انك تعملى عملية تجميل بغض النظر انتى معاها ولا ضدها
> ايه اللى تحبى تغيريه فى شكلك *​


 
اول حاجة هفكر فيهاا اني اعمل تصحيح نظر عشان نظري 6/6 بس نشيل منهم اربعه 

الباقي نشكر ربناا عجبني ...

منورين كلكم .. :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه و هو يقدر يقول حاجة تانى الراجل :t33:*
> 
> *هههههههههههه انتى عارفة السر يا شقاوتى
> ميقدرش طبعا *​
> *اه هى فى الغالب تبقى مناخيرى الباقى مظبوط زى الفل كدة *


*برده  هههههههههه 
الظاهر ان مشكلة الشعب المصرى فى مناخيره *​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

سييييييييييييييييييكرت توأمتى جات خلاث :new4:
بنتكلم لو قدامك تعملى عملية تجميل ( سواء معاها او ضدها ) تحبى تغيرى ايه فيكى ؟ ولا مش تحبى تغيرى حاجة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مسآء صبآح كميل عليكم ^_^*
> 
> ...


*صباح مساء الخير يا سيكرت 
منورة يا قمر *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*انجيلز جمع انجيلاية واحدة ..  انتى مبتعرفيش انجلش ولا ايه:beee: 

مساء الورد يا سيكرت منورة :flowers:

اصلا سلالة الشعب المصرى كله مناخيره ضايعة .. الا من رحم ربى يا رورو :t33:*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

هههه تخيلى انا قريتها انجليز ياشقاوة مش انجيلز علشان كده قولت مين اللى جاب الانجليز هنا ؟ :t33:

تصدقى فعلا اننا معروفين فى العالم كله بموضوع الماخير ده اننا عندنا اسوأ مناخيرات فى العالم :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

خآيفة يآ توأمتى أقول عآيزة أتخن لأتضرب آلمرآدى ههههههـ

*أمممم لآ** مفيش حآجة كدآ تمآم **هو آلوزن بس *


*ميرسى  رورو وشقآوة *بنوركم حبآيبى ^_^

 


*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> تصدقى فعلا اننا معروفين فى العالم كله بموضوع الماخير ده اننا عندنا اسوأ مناخيرات فى العالم :t33::t33:


*بس برده حلوين يا بنات كفاية خفة الدم اللى مش موجودة عند معظم بنات العالم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> خآيفة يآ توأمتى أقول عآيزة أتخن لأتضرب آلمرآدى ههههههـ
> 
> ...


*سيكرت حبيبتى انتى تانى 
لاكدا بقا لازم انتحر هتولى السجادة 
لازم انتحر ياناس حدش يحوشنى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههه بلاش ياتوأمتى ياسيكرت موضوع التخن ده علشان هنتضرب انا وانتى :t33::t33:

رورو تصدقى ان انا بحب الجمال العربى اكتر من الاوروبى يعنى انا مش بحب الى شعرهم اصفر خالص


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه بلاش ياتوأمتى ياسيكرت موضوع التخن ده علشان هنتضرب انا وانتى :t33::t33:
> 
> رورو تصدقى ان انا بحب الجمال العربى اكتر من الاوروبى يعنى انا مش بحب الى شعرهم اصفر خالص


*ايون الله يخليكم ياناس راعوا شعورى انشالله تتخنوا 
اه يا انجل البلدى يوكل هههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه البلدى يوكل يارورو احنا بنحب الصناعة المحلية :new4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه البلدى يوكل يارورو احنا بنحب الصناعة المحلية :new4:


*ايون شجع منتج بلدك *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههه تخيلى انا قريتها انجليز ياشقاوة مش انجيلز علشان كده قولت مين اللى جاب الانجليز هنا ؟ :t33:
> 
> تصدقى فعلا اننا معروفين فى العالم كله بموضوع الماخير ده اننا عندنا اسوأ مناخيرات فى العالم :t33::t33:



*ايون ياستى دى سلالة مش مشكلة فردية :t33:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بس برده حلوين يا بنات كفاية خفة الدم اللى مش موجودة عند معظم بنات العالم *​



*ايوة الحلاوة حلاوة الروح .. روّووووووووووووووح :t33:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مســ ـ ــاء الـــ ـ ـ ـ ــــورد​


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههههـ* طب أعمل أيه مآ إنتو إللى بتيجو على آلجرح *

*حد يسحب سجآجيد رورو يآ جمآعة* لآ تتهور فى مرة مآ ينفعش كدآ :D


*هو **آلطبيعى إن أى حد بينجذب لنقيضه*
يعنى آلسمآر فى آلغرب بيبقى زى آلفآكهة .. حآجة مختلفة ومميزة
وآلعكس هنآ 

بس كذوق .. أنآ بحب إستآيل جسم آلغربيين
هنآ كشرقيين مش عآرفة عوآمل ورآثية ولآ سوء تغذية .. بس تكتل آلدهون بيبقى مش متوزع على آلجسم
إفتونآ يآ دكآترهـ ..؟


لكن شكل آلفآيس .. أهم حآجة آلتنآسق
 مش بتفرق بلوند أو سمرآ أو آلصهبآء " شعرهآ بنى أو أحمر " *كلهم ليهم مذآقهم  *
*
* 


*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مســ ـ ــاء الـــ ـ ـ ـ ــــورد​


*مساء النور يا بيتشر منور *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مساء النور يا بيتشر منور *​





بوجودك يا قمر 
ازيك واخبارك ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بوجودك يا قمر
> ازيك واخبارك ايه


*نشكر الله تمام *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مســ ـ ــاء الـــ ـ ـ ـ ــــورد​



*مساء النور يا بيتر ايه اخبارك ؟ ليك وحشة بجد *



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> بس كذوق .. أنآ بحب إستآيل جسم آلغربيين
> هنآ كشرقيين مش عآرفة عوآمل ورآثية ولآ سوء تغذية .. بس تكتل آلدهون بيبقى مش متوزع على آلجسم
> ...





Secret_flower قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]*
> *[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> *.،*​





Secret_flower قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]​



*الهرمونات بتأثر فى شكل الجسم و العادات الغذائية الضايعة عندنا و مفيش ثقافة الرياضةو الايروبكس و الكلام دة بيعتبروها اشياء ترفيهية و الاكل ميبقاش له معنى غير بالسمنة البلدى و يلا بينا :t33:

دة غير فيه اجسام بقا اصلا قابلة لزيادة الوزن و اجسام تانية مببيتخنوش ابدًا .. فحسب نوع الجسم

بس موضوع ان برا اجسامهم كلهم رفيعيين مش عارفة .. من فترة قريت ارتيكل عن الاوفر ويت و الاوبيستى قالو ان فى امريكا 80% من المراهقيين بيعانو من زيادة الوزن بطريقة متعبة !! معرفش دة اللى كان مكتوب و الله اعلم :scenic:*[/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايه يابنات سكتوا ليه كدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*السلام علي من اتبع الهدي
لو حد من الحريم كاشف راسوا يغطيها
ولو فيه رجاله احسنلهم يطلعوا برا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *السلام علي من اتبع الهدي
> لو حد من الحريم كاشف راسوا يغطيها
> ولو فيه رجاله احسنلهم يطلعوا برا
> *


*ايه يا حجة منورة 
ابعدوا عن بتوا النهاردة اللى هيفتح بقوا هيضرب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا حجة منورة
> ابعدوا عن بتوا النهاردة اللى هيفتح بقوا هيضرب *​


*نورك يابنتي
ااةةةة قوليلهم احسن انا روحي في مراخيري
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مسآء آلنور إبن آلمسيح منور ^_^



*أهآ يآ شقآوة وأنآ كمآن قريت عن موضوع آلسمنة برآ وإنه مش قليل أبداً
بس أنآ كآن قصدى على* تنآسق آل**جسم مش آلوز**ن آلزي**آدة*

يعنى هنآ بتبقى حتى آللى وزنهآ مظبوط عندهآ مشآكل ودهون مترآكمة 
آلرجآلة بسم آلصليب تلآقى آلكرش دآ آلعلآمة آلمميزة 
*

*وأهلاً *وثوقة *مآلحقتكيش بقن !_!*

يلآ أقولكم تصبحوآ على خير & سويت دريمز
^_^
* 

*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نورك يابنتي
> ااةةةة قوليلهم احسن انا روحي في مراخيري
> *


*طب اهدى بدل ما اديكى بالبكس فى مراخيرك :spor22:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مسآء آلنور إبن آلمسيح منور ^_^
> 
> ...


*وانتى من اهل الخير يا قمر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب اهدى بدل ما اديكى بالبكس فى مراخيرك :spor22:*​


*حاضر هديتي اتبطيتي**




رايحه علي فين ياسكروووووته 
لسه بدري
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حاضر هديتي اتبطيتي**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انتى متاكدة انك هديتى ولا احوليتى 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى متاكدة انك هديتى ولا احوليتى
> ههههههههههههه*​







مش عارفه ايه اللي حصلي

قوليلي خلصتي عك العيد ولا لسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه ايه اللي حصلي
> 
> قوليلي خلصتي عك العيد ولا لسه


*نو انا لسة عملاها الشهر اللى فات من كل حاجة 
هتيجى الست تعملى شوية حاجات كدا وتمسح وتفرش فى نفس اليوم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نو انا لسة عملاها الشهر اللى فات من كل حاجة
> هتيجى الست تعملى شوية حاجات كدا وتمسح وتفرش فى نفس اليوم *​


*مين الست دي
اوعي تكوني تقدي حماتك يابت يخربيتشك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مين الست دي
> اوعي تكوني تقدي حماتك يابت يخربيتشك*


*ههههههههههه تعرفى عنى كدا *
*لا يا بت دى واحدة انا اعرفها من زمان بتجيلى على طول 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه تعرفى عنى كدا *
> *لا يا بت دى واحدة انا اعرفها من زمان بتجيلى على طول
> *​


*وانتي مبتعمليش شقتك ليه يعني هااه*
*




*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي مبتعمليش شقتك ليه يعني هااه*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*كدا يابت احبش اعمل 
انا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كدا يابت احبش اعمل
> انا *​


*صدق اللي قال ستات بيوت خايبه سحيح
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 ديسمبر 2012)

بتشوول​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*بتوووووووول منورة و النحمة وحشانى يا بنتى

هو مال الحوار قلب على ستات بيوت و تنضيف و بتاع ؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *صدق اللي قال ستات بيوت خايبه سحيح
> *


*هههههههههه لا يا بت مش خيابة 
ده كسل بعيد عنك 
وبعدين سبنالك انتى الشطارة يا اوختشى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> بتشوول​


بيتششششششششششششششششششششششر


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتوووووووول منورة و النحمة وحشانى يا بنتى
> 
> هو مال الحوار قلب على ستات بيوت و تنضيف و بتاع ؟؟*


*ما انتم سكتوا بقا وجت البت بتول 
عمالة تأنب فيا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتوووووووول منورة و النحمة وحشانى يا بنتى
> 
> هو مال الحوار قلب على ستات بيوت و تنضيف و بتاع ؟؟*


*حبيبتي ده نور الكهربا احنا هنكدب ولا ايه :t33:

اموت انا في برنامج لكل ربات البيوت فاكرينوا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ما انتم سكتوا بقا وجت البت بتول
> عمالة تأنب فيا *​


*شوفتي انتي اللي جبتيه لنفسويتك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شوفتي انتي اللي جبتيه لنفسويتك*


*امشى من قدامى اوقتى لحسن 
انتى عارفة يلا روحى وتعالى بسرعة :beee:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*و انتى سيباها يا رورو تأنب فيكى ؟؟ دة تسيب و استهتار

ايه البرنامج العجيب دة ؟؟ انا بعدى قدام التى فى صدف اصلا :t33:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انتى سيباها يا رورو تأنب فيكى ؟؟ دة تسيب و استهتار
> 
> ايه البرنامج العجيب دة ؟؟ انا بعدى قدام التى فى صدف اصلا :t33:*


*دى طيبة قلب يا شقشق 
اعمل ايه بحبها يا ناس 
ههههههههههه ولا انا سمعتش عنه قبل كدا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*بت يا بتول الا اخوكى فين صحيح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انتى سيباها يا رورو تأنب فيكى ؟؟ دة تسيب و استهتار
> 
> ايه البرنامج العجيب دة ؟؟ انا بعدى قدام التى فى صدف اصلا :t33:*


*تي في ايه بس يابنتي
الي ربات البيوت ده كان برنامج اوذاعي 
في الراديوم
ده اثري يابنتي من قبل ابو الهول والشحرورة صباح كمان بس كنت بحب اسمعه اووي*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امشى من قدامى اوقتى لحسن
> انتى عارفة يلا روحى وتعالى بسرعة :beee:*​


*اخص عليكي اهون عليكي تكرشيني*






رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا بتول الا اخوكى فين صحيح *​


*انا اديته 75 قرش يروح يجيب شوب عصير قصب من جنوب سينا ويجي*





*خرج يتمشي شويه يابت مع اصحابه *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*!!!!!! كمان راديو ؟؟ يالهوووووووى

افتكر مرة واحدة فى حياتى فتحت الراديو كانت الساعة 4.30 الفجر و فيه كلاسيك ميوزيك و انا بذاكر بس كدة 

غير كدة مستحملش*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دى طيبة قلب يا شقشق
> اعمل ايه بحبها يا ناس
> ههههههههههه ولا انا سمعتش عنه قبل كدا *​


*يخليكي ليا ياروحي بجد وانا كمان بحبك بجد

يابت ازاي متعرفوش برنامج ربنا ت البيوت
يعني انا العجوزة اللي فيكم ولاايه يعني مش فهمالكم انا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخص عليكي اهون عليكي تكرشيني*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*جنوب سينا لايبقى مش هيجى قبل ساعة كدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *!!!!!! كمان راديو ؟؟ يالهوووووووى
> 
> افتكر مرة واحدة فى حياتى فتحت الراديو كانت الساعة 4.30 الفجر و فيه كلاسيك ميوزيك و انا بذاكر بس كدة
> 
> غير كدة مستحملش*


*كلاسك ايه يابنتي
حد يسيب ابله فاضيله وبرنامج اعترفات ليليه والي ربات البيوت
ويسمع ميوزك الساعه 4 ونص الفجر
وبعدين 4 ونص ده ميعاد الادان اصلا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جنوب سينا لايبقى مش هيجى قبل ساعة كدا *​


*انا يحنتكم صح ههههههه

اه زمانه علي وصول يااوختشي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخليكي ليا ياروحي بجد وانا كمان بحبك بجد
> 
> يابت ازاي متعرفوش برنامج ربنا ت البيوت
> يعني انا العجوزة اللي فيكم ولاايه يعني مش فهمالكم انا*


*لا يابت مش كدا بس انا مش بسمع الراديو خالص غير مؤخرا جدا والبت شقاوة هى اللى حرضتنى وادتنى لينك نجوم اف ام 
غير كدا احبووووووش*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يابت مش كدا بس انا مش بسمع الراديو خالص غير مؤخرا جدا والبت شقاوة هى اللى حرضتنى وادتنى لينك نجوم اف ام
> غير كدا احبووووووش*​


*نجوم اف مين ياختي
اةةةةة منك انتي وشقاوة
يعني سايبين اذاعه الشباب والرياضه 
واذاعه القران الكريم 
وبتسمعوا نجوم اف ان**



*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نجوم اف مين ياختي
> اةةةةة منك انتي وشقاوة
> يعني سايبين اذاعه الشباب والرياضه
> واذاعه القران الكريم
> ...


*خخخخخخخ حاضر من عيونى هبقى اسمعهم المحطتين دووووووول علشان خاطرك *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*مين دى ؟؟

اذاعة الشباب و الرياضة ايه و القرآن كريم ايه و ابلة فضيلة ايه ؟؟ ايييييييييييه دة ؟؟

يخرب عقلك انتى من جيل الاربعينات ولا ايه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*يابنات مين بيستفرج على صوت الحياه *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*شغال اهو عندى بس ولا اعرف عنه حاجة .. كل ما اشوف the voice و اقارن بتتعب نفسيتى اوى فمشوفتهوش و كفاية حلمى بكر يبقى فيه عشان متفرجش عليه دة كويس انى مبيعتش التى فى بسببه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شغال اهو عندى بس ولا اعرف عنه حاجة .. كل ما اشوف the voice و اقارن بتتعب نفسيتى اوى فمشوفتهوش و كفاية حلمى بكر يبقى فيه عشان متفرجش عليه دة كويس انى مبيعتش التى فى بسببه *


*شكلك بتحبيه زى بالظبط 
حلمى بكر ده اوووووووووف
بس انا بحب استفرج عليه البرنامج اوووووووى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا زعلانة اووووووووووى 
ايه مشيت *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خخخخخخخ حاضر من عيونى هبقى اسمعهم المحطتين دووووووول علشان خاطرك *​


*ايون كدهوت تعجبيني
من بكره الصمح هسمعلك القرأن اللي اتقال في المحطه اشوفك حافظه ولا لاء:t33::t33:
*


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مين دى ؟؟
> 
> اذاعة الشباب و الرياضة ايه و القرآن كريم ايه و ابلة فضيلة ايه ؟؟ ايييييييييييه دة ؟؟
> 
> يخرب عقلك انتى من جيل الاربعينات ولا ايه *


*انا ابله فضيله هههههههههه

بجد انتوا بتهرجوا يابنات متعرفوش برامج الاذاعه:ranting:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا زعلانة اووووووووووى
> ايه مشيت *


*مانا سيبتكم شويه وروحت اشوف النتيجه
بصي هو للامانه انا مش بحب ايات نبيل دي ومغروره كده
بس للامانه برضو غنت لعبه الايام باحتراف
انما ايه انا  كنت بحبها اوي وطيوبه كده
بس للاسف اغنيه هدي سلطان مش حلوة 
كان فيه اغاني احلي من كده بكتير
يلا مش مهم المهم الواد شريف يكسب في الاخر
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلش يا رورو فيه واحدة غيرها اهو 

لا مبهزرش بامانة عمرى مافتحت الراديو غير المرة بتاعت الميوزيك دى .. و معنديش حد بيفتحه اصلا !! اذا كان التى فى بقولك بشوفه صدف كدة ابقى باكل اشغل حاجة تسلينى .. يوم زهقانة من الدنيا كلها اقعد قدامه بمج نسكافيه بس كدة غير كدة ماليش علاقة بيه برضه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مانا سيبتكم شويه وروحت اشوف النتيجه
> بصي هو للامانه انا مش بحب ايات نبيل دي ومغروره كده
> بس للامانه برضو غنت لعبه الايام باحتراف
> انما ايه انا  كنت بحبها اوي وطيوبه كده
> ...


*اه وانا برده مش بحب ايات وبحب ايه  اووووى 
بس فعلا الاغنية اللى غنتها وحشة 
توقعاتى ان شريف هو اللى هيكسب 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *معلش يا رورو فيه واحدة غيرها اهو
> 
> لا مبهزرش بامانة عمرى مافتحت الراديو غير المرة بتاعت الميوزيك دى .. و معنديش حد بيفتحه اصلا !! اذا كان التى فى بقولك بشوفه صدف كدة ابقى باكل اشغل حاجة تسلينى .. يوم زهقانة من الدنيا كلها اقعد قدامه بمج نسكافيه بس كدة غير كدة ماليش علاقة بيه برضه *


*طيب انا مش بيحلاليا سمع الراديو غير وانا واقفه في المطبخ وبصن المواعين
وسط كوبياتي وطساتي وصابوناتي ورغواتي يابنتي
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه وانا برده مش بحب ايات وبحب ايه  اووووى
> بس فعلا الاغنية اللى غنتها وحشة
> توقعاتى ان شريف هو اللى هيكسب
> *​


*انهي شريف فيهم
الموز ولا البكابوظ*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب انا مش بيحلاليا سمع الراديو غير وانا واقفه في المطبخ وبصن المواعين
> وسط كوبياتي وطساتي وصابوناتي ورغواتي يابنتي
> *


*يا مزاجك يا بت *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*اهم حاجة رغواتك دى 


على فكرة شريف دة تقريبا كان زمان فى برنامج كدة اللى اختارو فيه بطل مسلسل حليم و كان فى التفية هو و الولد التانى اللى كسب .. افهموها انتو بقا انا عندى مأساة مع الاسامى 


يلا تصبحو على خير يا بنانيت 
صلولى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انهي شريف فيهم
> الموز ولا البكابوظ*


*لا البكابوظ صوته احلى صوت واقوى صوت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اهم حاجة رغواتك دى
> 
> 
> على فكرة شريف دة تقريبا كان زمان فى برنامج كدة اللى اختارو فيه بطل مسلسل حليم و كان فى التفية هو و الولد التانى اللى كسب .. افهموها انتو بقا انا عندى مأساة مع الاسامى
> ...


*تصبحى على خير يا قمر سويت دريمز  *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا مزاجك يا بت *​


*اه يابنتي دماغي متزحلقه يوه قصدي متكلفه*







sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اهم حاجة رغواتك دى
> 
> 
> على فكرة شريف دة تقريبا كان زمان فى برنامج كدة اللى اختارو فيه بطل مسلسل حليم و كان فى التفية هو و الولد التانى اللى كسب .. افهموها انتو بقا انا عندى مأساة مع الاسامى
> ...


*اه انا بشبه علي شريف ده برضو 
يلا مش مهم

وانتي من اهله ياحبيبتي
صلوات العدرا والقديسين ياقلبي
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*بت يارورو جبتي هدوم العيد ولا لسه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بت يارورو جبتي هدوم العيد ولا لسه*


*بصى انا جبت كام حتة كدا لزوم الالجا* *بس لبستهم *
*ولسة يومين ثلاثة كدا هنزل اشترى *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى انا جبت كام حتة كدا لزوم الالجا* *بس لبستهم *
> *ولسة يومين ثلاثة كدا هنزل اشترى *
> ​


*حلوه الالجا دي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب عباره عن ايه الالجا دي نوريني
يمكن الطش منك الفكره وانزل اجيب زيك مصلا:new4:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حلوه الالجا دي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب عباره عن ايه الالجا دي نوريني
> يمكن الطش منك الفكره وانزل اجيب زيك مصلا:new4:
> *


*يا بت الالجا تى يعنى الشياكة ههههههههه
لا بجد نزلت جبت جاكت جلد لانى بعشق الجواكت الجلد اصلا 
وسوي تيشرت وبلوفر بزعطوط حلو كدا يعنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بت الالجا تى يعنى الشياكة ههههههههه
> لا بجد نزلت جبت جاكت جلد لانى بعشق الجواكت الجلد اصلا
> وسوي تيشرت وبلوفر بزعطوط حلو كدا يعنى *​


*لا اهو انا الجواكت الجلد من بتنزلي من زور سبحان الله
بحب الجينزات والقطيفه والصوف اكتر 
وبحب الحاجات الكاجوال اللي فيها زعابيط اووي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا اهو انا الجواكت الجلد من بتنزلي من زور سبحان الله
> بحب الجينزات والقطيفه والصوف اكتر
> وبحب الحاجات الكاجوال اللي فيها زعابيط اووي
> *


*اجرى يا بت انتى الجلد من اشيك الجواكت بمووووووووووت فيه 
الجينس بطل شوية بالنسبة للجواكت 
اه بقا الكاجول ده تبعى يابت بحب اوووووووى السوى تيشرتات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اجرى يا بت انتى الجلد من اشيك الجواكت بمووووووووووت فيه
> الجينس بطل شوية بالنسبة للجواكت
> اه بقا الكاجول ده تبعى يابت بحب اوووووووى السوى تيشرتات *​


*مش عارفه بس انا عندي جاكيت جيلد صدقيني مش بلبسه خاااالص مش برتحلهم في بيني وبين الجلد طار بايت ^^

اه احلي حاجه الكاجول تيشرتات سويتشرتات حاجات بظعبوطات 
بجد حلوين اويفي اللبس اضربي وانزلي سريع سريع
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش عارفه بس انا عندي جاكيت جيلد صدقيني مش بلبسه خاااالص مش برتحلهم في بيني وبين الجلد طار بايت ^^
> 
> اه احلي حاجه الكاجول تيشرتات سويتشرتات حاجات بظعبوطات
> بجد حلوين اويفي اللبس اضربي وانزلي سريع سريع
> *


*ههههههههههه قولى كدا بقا عاوزة تلبسى فى ثانية وتجرى 
لا الجلد ده بيدى شياكة والموديلات بتاعته كمان دلوقتى نازلة حلوة اووووووووى فى قصير كدا لذيذ 
يلا عموما الاختلاف فى الراى لايفسد ايه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه قولى كدا بقا عاوزة تلبسى فى ثانية وتجرى
> لا الجلد ده بيدى شياكة والموديلات بتاعته كمان دلوقتى نازلة حلوة اووووووووى فى قصير كدا لذيذ
> يلا عموما الاختلاف فى الراى لايفسد ايه
> *​


*قضيه ^^

وبعدين انا ناويه العيد ده اجيب عبايه وطرحه اصلا
بجد اشك لبس ^^
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قضيه ^^
> 
> وبعدين انا ناويه العيد ده اجيب عبايه وطرحه اصلا
> بجد اشك لبس ^^
> *


*هههههههههه ايوة انتى كدا ختيها من اصرها 
افضل برده *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ايوة انتى كدا ختيها من اصرها
> افضل برده *​


*اه يابنتي
وبعدين اصلي انا من مؤيدين الاخوان ومورسي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه يابنتي
> وبعدين اصلي انا من مؤيدين الاخوان ومورسي*


*يا زين ما اخترتى والله *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا زين ما اخترتى والله *​


*مانرضي بيهم بالزرق بدل مانرضي بالعافيه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مانرضي بيهم بالزرق بدل مانرضي بالعافيه*


*نوووووووووو 
انا لاينكن اغير رايى ابدا 
انا قولت لا يعنى لا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نوووووووووو
> انا لاينكن اغير رايى ابدا
> انا قولت لا يعنى لا *​


*حنفىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
هههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حنفىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> هههههههه
> *


*خلالالالالالالالالالاص هتنزل المرة دى 
انما اعملى حسابك المرة الجاية لايمكن تنزل الارض ابدااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خلالالالالالالالالالاص هتنزل المرة دى
> انما اعملى حسابك المرة الجاية لايمكن تنزل الارض ابدااااااااااااااا*​


*ههههههه
نورماندي 2

2

2هههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههه
> نورماندي 2
> 
> 2
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*يابت علي صوتك شويه
في اتنين في شبرا مش سامعين الضحكه ههههه

تدوم الضحككه يارب
ويلا انا هقوم بقي
واغدا القاكي هههه
تصبحي علي الف خير يارب
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابت علي صوتك شويه
> في اتنين في شبرا مش سامعين الضحكه ههههه
> 
> تدوم الضحككه يارب
> ...


*هههههه وانتى من اهل الخير حبيبتى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههههههـ* طب أعمل أيه مآ إنتو إللى بتيجو على آلجرح *
> 
> ...



ايوة ياسيكرت الشرقيات عندهم مشكلة فى توزيع الدهون معرفش ديه تقريبا وراثة او خلينا نقول المصريات تحديدا لان اللبنانيات جسمهم قريب من الغربيات 
احنا الحمد لله اخدنا كل حاجة وحشة :smile02:smile02

مع ان نسبة السمنة فى امريكا عاليه جدااااااااااا لانهم بياكلو junk كتير ونسبة دهون عالية جدا وخصوصا ان الاكل رخيص جداا ومتوفر حواليكى فى كل مكان تروحية فصعب انك تقاومى الاغراءات ده غير ان بكمية فلوس قليلة بيديكى كمية اكل رهيبة 
يعنى ال fries الحجم الصغير فى امريكا هى تعتبر الحجم الكبير فى مصر او اى دولة تانية 
امريكا معروفة جدا بكمية الاكل واحجامه المهولة مقابل تمن رخيص جدا 
حاليا فى بعض الولايات الحكومة بتحاول انها تحد من حجم المشروبات الغازية والشيبسى اللى بيتقدم فى المطاعم 
ده غير ان كل المطاعم تقريبا بتعمل فى البيبسى والمشروبات الغازية عموما حاجة اسمها re-fill بمعنى انك تدفعى تمن المشروب مرة واحدة ب 2 دولار مثلا وتعقدى تملى كل ما يخلص زى ما انتى عايزة يارب حتى تعقدى تملى لتانى يوم وده طبعا بيسهل على الناس الشرب والاكل بكميات كبيرة جداااااا وعلشان كده هما اتخن شعب فى العالم 
سيبك من ممثلات هوليوود اللى بتشوفيهم دول مجوعين نفسهم انما الناس اللى فى الشارع حاجة تانية خاااالص


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ايوة ياسيكرت الشرقيات عندهم مشكلة فى توزيع الدهون معرفش ديه تقريبا وراثة او خلينا نقول المصريات تحديدا لان اللبنانيات جسمهم قريب من الغربيات
> احنا الحمد لله اخدنا كل حاجة وحشة :smile02:smile02
> 
> مع ان نسبة السمنة فى امريكا عاليه جدااااااااااا لانهم بياكلو junk كتير ونسبة دهون عالية جدا وخصوصا ان الاكل رخيص جداا ومتوفر حواليكى فى كل مكان تروحية فصعب انك تقاومى الاغراءات ده غير ان بكمية فلوس قليلة بيديكى كمية اكل رهيبة
> ...



مش كل آلمصريآت يآ آنجل "* علشآن مآنفرحش فينآ آلأخوة آلأعدآء* " :smile02


هههههـ هو عآلم آلفن دآ مفيش فيه حآجة تتصدق خآلص ..!
سيبكـ من آلممثلآت .. *أهم حآجة آلممثلين تمآم ولآ بلآستيكـ بردو* ؟؟ :smile02



*.،*




​


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> مش كل آلمصريآت يآ آنجل "* علشآن مآنفرحش فينآ آلأخوة آلأعدآء* " :smile02
> 
> 
> هههههـ هو عآلم آلفن دآ مفيش فيه حآجة تتصدق خآلص ..!
> ...



ايوة يا سيكرت...الجينات المصرية ملعونة الظاهر...ومش المصريات بس المصريين كمان واولهم انا....


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه سيكرت فكرتينى بواحدة صاحبتى هى مصرية بس مش متربية فى مصر المهم بتقولى شوفت شوية صور لناس مصريين وبتقولى فيه ايه مال المصريين ؟
قالتلى كنت عايزة اسألهم what they guys feed you over there :smile02:smile02 قولتلها متتكلميش ومتنسيش اننا كمان مصريين متنسيش نفسك ههههههههههه
لا الممثلين بردو عاملين البدع فى نفسهم يعنى هما كمان بيشدوا ويحطو كولاجين وبيعملو wax كمان :smile02:smile02
كله مغشوش


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه سيكرت فكرتينى بواحدة صاحبتى هى مصرية بس مش متربية فى مصر المهم بتقولى شوفت شوية صور لناس مصريين وبتقولى فيه ايه مال المصريين ؟
> قالتلى كنت عايزة اسألهم what they guys feed you over there :smile02:smile02 قولتلها متتكلميش ومتنسيش اننا كمان مصريين متنسيش نفسك ههههههههههه
> لا الممثلين بردو عاملين البدع فى نفسهم يعنى هما كمان بيشدوا ويحطو كولاجين وبيعملو wax كمان :smile02:smile02
> كله مغشوش



بتأكدي كﻻمي انتي 

المهم هي ماتكونش فيها جيناتنا بس


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بتأكدي كﻻمي انتي
> 
> المهم هي ماتكونش فيها جيناتنا بس



لا ياجونى انا بس نقلت كلامها ورأيها على اساس ان الموضوع فكرنى بالقصة ديه لكن مش رأيى يعنى انا رأيى ان كل الشعوب عندها الحلو والحلو اوى واللى نص نص , والجمال نسيى وانا شخصيا اؤمن ان كل انسان ممكن يبا جميل لو عرف يظهر الجمال اللى فيه 
لا هى كويسة :t25:


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

كل انسان يبقى جميل...اممممم كﻻم نظري شوية...

للاسف Life is unfair...

فيه المعاق وفيه الفقير وفيه الوحش وفيه اللي شكله مش حلو......اعتقد كله حلو دي نظرية وutopian اوي يعني

- طب كويس انها كويسة يبقى من حقها تتكلم ماشي


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكلتك ياجونى انك بتاخد كل الامور بواقعية شديدة واوقات بيكون لازم تضيف للحياة شئ من الحلم او ال Utopian زى ما انت قولت 
لان الواقعية بس ممكن تقتلك من قسوتها 
وايوة اه انا بشوف اطفال معاقين وناس معاقين وبشوفهم حلوين بطريقتهم 
مين اللى بيحدد مقاييس الجمال ؟ ومين اللى بيقول ده حلو وده وحش ؟واللى قالو ان مقاييس الجمال كذا وكذا هل كلامهم دستور ميتغيرش ؟
واذا كان فيه حد بيقول ان المعاق مش حلو انا بقول انه حلو انا بشوفه كده 
وهو لازم يشوف نفسه كده 
لو الناس شافتنى حلو او وحش who cares ده هيضفلى ايه لو شافونى حلو ولا هينقص منى ايه لو شافونى وحش 
الحياة اذواق ولو عشت حياتى  مشغول ان كل الناس تشوفنى حلوة طول الوقت يبقا يا هتجنن ياهموت 
واللى هيحبنى ويعجب بيا ويحب يصادقنى بس علشان شكلى حلو 
يبقا مستاهلنيش لان فيه شخصية اكتر ورا الشكل ده behind that face 
على رأى راكيل والش لما كتبت كتاب Behind the cleavage طبعا مش هترجمها انت تعرف معناها ايه لوحدك :smile02 لان مش هينفع اترجمها بس هى كانت تقصد معنى عميق جدا من العنوان وديه واحدة من جميلات العالم


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مشكلتك ياجونى انك بتاخد كل الامور بواقعية شديدة واوقات بيكون لازم تضيف للحياة شئ من الحلم او ال Utopian زى ما انت قولت
> لان الواقعية بس ممكن تقتلك من قسوتها
> وايوة اه انا بشوف اطفال معاقين وناس معاقين وبشوفهم حلوين بطريقتهم
> مين اللى بيحدد مقاييس الجمال ؟ ومين اللى بيقول ده حلو وده وحش ؟واللى قالو ان مقاييس الجمال كذا وكذا هل كلامهم دستور ميتغيرش ؟
> ...




من غير شرح اكيد انا عارف cleavage يعني ايه....وواضح من العنوان ان قصدها على القلب...

بس انا هارد عليكي بسؤال واحد...

تقدري تتجوزي واحد معاق؟ ومش معاق يعني مقطوع له صباع...

جاوبي بأمانة بس


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعاً مش باقول ان الواحد تفكيره هيبقى في مين معجب بيه ومين ﻷ...

بكل بساطة...الجمال زي الفلوس زي الذكاء....وفيه ناس عندها من كله وفيه ناس ناقصها حاجات...

بس كده...

الحلم واليوتوبيا دي وهم بصراحة، والمشكلة الكبيرة انها مش بتحل حاجة...
دي كده سوري زي اللي متكل ان محدش بيبات من غير عشا واكيد ربنا هيأكله....لكن الحقيقة ان 800 مليون مش ﻻقيين ياكلوا وجزء كبير كان ممكن تتحل مشكلته لو الواهمين دول حاولوا يحلوها بدل ما يعملوا لنفسهم حلم ويعيشوا فيه...


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايوة يا سيكرت...الجينات المصرية ملعونة الظاهر...ومش المصريات بس المصريين كمان واولهم انا....


*تعميم تآنى *.. مفيش فآيدة :smile02

​


Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه  سيكرت فكرتينى بواحدة صاحبتى هى مصرية بس مش متربية فى مصر المهم بتقولى  شوفت شوية صور لناس مصريين وبتقولى فيه ايه مال المصريين ؟
> قالتلى كنت عايزة اسألهم what they guys feed you over there :smile02:smile02 قولتلها متتكلميش ومتنسيش اننا كمان مصريين متنسيش نفسك ههههههههههه
> لا الممثلين بردو عاملين البدع فى نفسهم يعنى هما كمان بيشدوا ويحطو كولاجين وبيعملو wax كمان :smile02:smile02
> كله مغشوش


​ ههههههـ آلوآضح إن آلمصريآت هم إللى بينتقدوآ نفسهم أصلاً :smile02
بس بردو* آلمآدة آلخآم* بتفرق يآ توأمتى :smile02




على فكرة *آلمصطبة دى آخرهآ إمآ هتتقلب بيوتى سينت**ر أو مطبخ* :vava:



*.،*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الورد


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اوكى ياجونى انت رافض انك تضيف اى حلم للحياة مع ان الاحلام هى اللى صنعت المعجزات لو اللى بيحلم اشتغل عليها وحاول يحققها 
هاورد شولتز صاحب محلات ستارباكس الملياردير كان بيبع دمه علشان يكمل التعليم الجامعى لو الراجل ده محلمش انه يمتلك coffee shop صغير فى الاول علشان يوصل فى الاخر انه يكون الملياردير هاورد شولتز وفضل يقول انا فقير انا انا انا تفتكر كان هيبقا اللى هو فيه دلوقتى؟
طبعا ده مش بيحصل مع كل الناس بس انا قصدى ان اوقات كتير اضافة حلم للحياة بدل من الواقعية المجردة ده بيكون دافع للحياة وللنجاح 

بالنسبة للمعاق , ده يعتمد على شخصيته اه ممكن اتجوزه لو انا بحبه لكن مقدرش اقول انى متأكدة انى هقدر اعمل كده لانى معرفش قرارى هيبقا وقتها عامل ازاى مقدرش احدد دلوقتى بس الانسان ممكن اوقات كتير ياخد قرارات عكس المتوقع او عكس المألوف لو لقا الدافع  وسواء اتجوزتة او لا ده ملوش علاقة انه كشخص ليه جماله الخاص انا مش لازم اتجوز كل واحد جميل فى الكون 
على الاقل زى ماقولتلك هو لازم يشوف نفسه جميل  
زى ما انا كمان مش عندى مشكلة انى اتجوز من black person رغم انى عارفه المصريين مش بيحبو الحكاية ديه بس لو بحبه وعندى دافع ارتبط بيه ليه لا ؟ شوفت الشاب نيك ؟ اللى مش عند ايد ولا رجل ؟ شوفت اللى اتجوزته شكلها ازاى ؟ بنت عادية وجميلة جدا 
لو نيك ده كان فضل فى ال vicious circle  بتاعت انا معاق وانا مفيش منى فايدة ولا امل تفتكر كان هيتجوز ويواجه الحياة وينجح ؟
ايه اللى خلاه ينجح ويواجة بجانب ايمانة الشديد , الحلم اللى جواه انه مغرقش فى الواقعية لدرجة انها قتلته 
انه لون حياته بحلم يدى للحياة طعم ومعنى وده مش ضحك على النفس لانه كان عارف امكانياته وعارف اعاقته كويس بس ده ميمنعش انه يحلم علشان يقدر يعيش


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*جونى شكلك وحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش:smil15: *


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اوكى ياجونى انت رافض انك تضيف اى حلم للحياة مع ان الاحلام هى اللى صنعت المعجزات لو اللى بيحلم اشتغل عليها وحاول يحققها
> هاورد شولتز صاحب محلات ستارباكس الملياردير كان بيبع دمه علشان يكمل التعليم الجامعى لو الراجل ده محلمش انه يمتلك coffee shop صغير فى الاول علشان يوصل فى الاخر انه يكون الملياردير هاورد شولتز وفضل يقول انا فقير انا انا انا تفتكر كان هيبقا اللى هو فيه دلوقتى؟
> طبعا ده مش بيحصل مع كل الناس بس انا قصدى ان اوقات كتير اضافة حلم للحياة بدل من الواقعية المجردة ده بيكون دافع للحياة وللنجاح
> 
> ...



ﻻ انا مش رافض الحلم، لكن مجرد تطنيش المشاكل والواحد مثﻻً...يعني خليني اخد مثال مش وحش...واحد تخين مثلاً...لو قعد يقنع نفسه ان الجمال في كل الناس، وانا عايز اللي تحبني تحبني لشخصيتيي...وبتاع...

ده بيضحك على روحه...وكان الاحسن انه يحاول يخس مثﻻً...

بالنسبة لباقي البوست، خصوصاً حتة نيك...بصراحة انا مراته دي باعتبرها واحدة يعني اعلى مني morally بكتير وباقدرها اوي لاني ماقدرش اعمل كده....

في باقي البوست احرجتيني بصراحة  برافو عليكي...

انما فكرة انك تتجوزي المعاق لو بتحبيه...ﻻ معلش مانتي مش هتحبيه لو هو معاق...ده رايي يعني...إﻻ لو انتي كمان morally اعلى مني بكتير وساعتها ارفع لك الشابوه واحط 100 جزمة في بقي...

سيبك من موضوع الاسود ده لانه موضوع taste اكتر منه حد وحش....


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

لا بالنسبة لموضوع المعاق انا ضفت حته تانية على البوست بس انت مش لحقتها قبل ما ترد عليا 
ارجع اقرا البوست تانى 

وبالنسبة للتخين اه طبعا يعمل اللى عليه ويحاول يخس مش شرط يبقا فى جسم براد بيت بس على الاقل لو قدر انه يحس للوزن اللى يكون مش خطر على صحته ومقدرش يعمل اكتر من كده يبقا ده كويس اوى مش شرط يكون جسمه على المقاييس اللى الناس حاطاها اهم حاجة انه يكون فى وزن مش فيه خطورة على صحته 
الحلم غير حالة ال denial الحلم او قبول الذات هو اللى بيساعدك انك تقبل وضعك وتحلم بوضع افضل طالما انه مفيش حاجة فى ايدك تعملها اكتر من اللى انت عملته واشتغلت عليه


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا بالنسبة لموضوع المعاق انا ضفت حته تانية على البوست بس انت مش لحقتها قبل ما ترد عليا
> ارجع اقرا البوست تانى
> 
> وبالنسبة للتخين اه طبعا يعمل اللى عليه ويحاول يخس مش شرط يبقا فى جسم براد بيت بس على الاقل لو قدر انه يحس للوزن اللى يكون مش خطر على صحته ومقدرش يعمل اكتر من كده يبقا ده كويس اوى مش شرط يكون جسمه على المقاييس اللى الناس حاطاها اهم حاجة انه يكون فى وزن مش فيه خطورة على صحته
> الحلم غير حالة ال denial الحلم او قبول الذات هو اللى بيساعدك انك تقبل وضعك وتحلم بوضع افضل طالما انه مفيش حاجة فى ايدك تعملها اكتر من اللى انت عملته واشتغلت عليه



يظل ردي على حتة المعاق دي كالآتي:

"فكرة انك تتجوزي المعاق لو بتحبيه...ﻻ معلش مانتي مش هتحبيه لو هو معاق...ده رايي يعني...إﻻ لو انتي كمان morally اعلى مني بكتير وساعتها ارفع لك الشابوه واحط 100 جزمة في بقي..."

بس السؤال الاصلي...هل كل واحد في العالم ليه جماله الخاص؟
وﻻ فعﻻً فيه ناس محرومة من حاجات كتير ومحدش هيقبل بيها؟

موضوع المعاق ده كان مثال عشان اوريكي ان حتى انتي وانتي مؤمنة بفكرة كل واحد ليه جماله الخاص، فيه ناس محرومة من حاجات، هتخليكي ترفضي الارتباط بيهم...ومش انتي لوحدك...كل او معظم الناس....وساعتها يبان ان فكرة كل واحد ليه جماله الخاص دي وهم


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يظل ردي على حتة المعاق دي كالآتي:
> 
> "فكرة انك تتجوزي المعاق لو بتحبيه...ﻻ معلش مانتي مش هتحبيه لو هو معاق...ده رايي يعني...إﻻ لو انتي كمان morally اعلى مني بكتير وساعتها ارفع لك الشابوه واحط 100 جزمة في بقي..."



مين قالك انى مش هحبه لو هو معاق ؟ منين حكمت ؟ طيب انا قابلت رجالة كتير فى وسامة نجوم السينما ومكنتش طايقة اقعد معاهم 5 دقايق ومن اول مرة اتعرفت عليهم مستحملتش اتعامل معاهم او اكمل معاهم حوار على بعضه 
لو الموضوع مفروغ منه زى ما انت حكمت انى مش حب المعاق يبقى كان مفروض انه امر مفروغ منه انى احب اللى شبه نجوم السينما دول طالما هو امر محسوم من البداية كده 
مفيش حاجة محسومة فى الدنيا ياجونى كل حاجة بتتاخد case by case والعلاقات الانسانية بالذات مفيش فيها قوانين صارمة جامدة محددة 
وانا اصلا قولت فى كلامى انى مقدرش اعرف قرارى ايه دلوقتى لانه مش اتعرضت لسه للموقف فمقدرش اؤكد او انفى 
وبعدين زى ماقولتلك من البداية سواء انا اتجوزته ولا لا او شوفته جميل او لا ده مش هيغير من واقعه 
اللى هيغير من واقعه ويخليه يقدر يعيش his state of mind 
his attitude towards life 
ناس كتير زى نيك انتحرت بسبب حالتها واحد زى نيك قدر يكمل ومش بس كده قدر يكون مصدر امل للاخرين 
its a state of mind كتير من الاوقات وان كان فى بعض الاوقات بتبقا الظروف خارجة عن ارادة الانسان واوقات تانية بتكون اختياره


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مين قالك انى مش هحبه لو هو معاق ؟ منين حكمت ؟ طيب انا قابلت رجالة كتير فى وسامة نجوم السينما ومكنتش طايقة اقعد معاهم 5 دقايق ومن اول مرة اتعرفت عليهم مستحملتش اتعامل معاهم او اكمل معاهم حوار على بعضه
> لو الموضوع مفروغ منه زى ما انت حكمت انى مش حب المعاق يبقى كان مفروض انه امر مفروغ منه انى احب اللى شبه نجوم السينما دول طالما هو امر محسوم من البداية كده
> مفيش حاجة محسومة فى الدنيا ياجونى كل حاجة بتتاخد case by case والعلاقات الانسانية بالذات مفيش فيها قوانين صارمة جامدة محددة
> وانا اصلا قولت فى كلامى انى مقدرش اعرف قرارى ايه دلوقتى لانه مش اتعرضت لسه للموقف فمقدرش اؤكد او انفى
> ...



انا عدلت البوست بس انتي مالحقتيش تقريه...خليني اكتب تاني...

بس السؤال الاصلي...هل كل واحد في العالم ليه جماله الخاص؟
وﻻ فعﻻً فيه ناس محرومة من حاجات كتير ومحدش هيقبل بيها؟

موضوع المعاق ده كان مثال عشان اوريكي ان حتى انتي وانتي مؤمنة بفكرة كل واحد ليه جماله الخاص، فيه ناس محرومة من حاجات، هتخليكي ترفضي الارتباط بيهم...ومش انتي لوحدك...كل او معظم الناس....وساعتها يبان ان فكرة كل واحد ليه جماله الخاص دي وهم

انتي نفسك يا انجل...
توافقي ترتبطي حتى ب "نيك" ذات نفسه؟

انسي شوية الفيديوهات والموسيقى، وتخيلي حياتك معاه 40 سنة....هتقدري تقضي طول عمرك كده؟ مهما كانت شخصيته...(خليها على مزاجك اوي)...اللي عايز اوصل له مهما كان شخصيته عاجباكي اكتر من اي حد في الدنيا....اعاقته هتمنعك انتي وكل او معظم الناس انك ترتبطي بيه...

لو إجابتك اه تقدري....اوعدك هاتكتم واسكت خالص...وافضل بس اقدر اد ايه انتي انسانة احسن مني بكتير...

لو ﻷ، يبقى كﻻمي صح، وفكرة كل واحد ليه جماله الخاص دي مجرد وهم ومش حقيقية


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

وانا رديت عليك ياجونى وقولتلك مقدرش اعرف قرارى لانى مش اتعرضت للموقف وانا عموما فى اى حاجة لا اؤكد او انفى اى موقف الا لما اتعرض ليه الاول 
ومين قال اصلا انى لو اتجوزت واحد شبه جورج كلونى هقدر اكمل معاه 40 سنة ؟ مين قال ولا اكد اى حاجة فى الحياة اساسا ؟ 

وبردو ردى عليك لو انا رفضت اتجوزه لانه معاق او وافقت مش ده اللى هيغير واقعه لان ممكن وو معاق تحبه ملكة جمال الكون وتوافق تتجوزه وهو كمان ميكونش سعيد ولا راضى 
عارف ليه ؟ 
علشان الاساس هو اللى انا قولتلك عليه انه هو نفسه يكون حابب نفسه من وجواه ويحاول يقبلها ويعيش ويواجه لان هو ده الحل الوحيد قدامه غير كده مفيش حل غير الانتحار 
واحد زى نيك ان قدامه طريقين الطريق الاول وهو اليأس والاكتئاب بسبب رفضه لنفسه ورفض الناس ليه 
والطريق التانى هو قبول الواقع والحلم بأنه يقدر يعيش ويكون سعيد بالرغم من اعاقته وخلى بالك انه لما هو قبل نفسه وحبها واقبل على الحياة خلى الناس كلها تحبه وتعتبره مثل اعلى اكتر من ناس كتييييييييير مش عندها اى اعاقه بس مضافتش اى حاجة لا لحياتها ولا حياة غيرها زى ماهو عمل 

اه فيه ناس محرومة من حاجات كتيرة . ليه معرفش 
طيب ايه الحل مع الحرمان اذا مكانش هيقدر يعوضه او يصلحه ؟ 
الحل الاول : اليأس ثم الانتحار 
الحل التانى : الحلم ومحاولة انه يعيش مع الواقع ويتقبله ويحس ان جميل ويقتنع ويصدق بده علشان يقدر يكمل 
عارف كان فيه قصة محامى متخرج من هارفارد الراجل ده عنده حاجة اسمها Dyslexia عنده صعوبة فى القراءة ده نوع من انواع الاعاقة ان لما بيجى يقرا اى نص عقله مش بيقدر يجمع الحروف على بعض علشان يكون جمله مفيدة 
وعلى فكرة دول فى امريكا بيتعملهم فى المدارس امتحانات فى قسم خاص لوحدهم 
الراجل ده اتخرج من كليه الحقوق جامعة هارفارد عارف ازاى ؟
كان يصور الكتب ويبعتها لوالدته بالفاكس ( مكانش فيه غيره وقتها ) وهى تقراهاله فى التليفون 

تخيل ؟
الراجل ده كان قدامه طريقين الطريق الاول : الغرق فى الواقعية وانه معاق وانه مش هينفع فى التعليم ثم الانتحار 
الطريق التانى : الحلم والتصميم على انه يتعلم وينجح وعلى فكرة من خلال تصميمه ونجاحة الناس نفسها اللى كانت شايفاه معاق ومش بترضى تبصله هى نفسها اللى كانت مبهورة ومعجبه بيه


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وانا رديت عليك ياجونى وقولتلك مقدرش اعرف قرارى لانى مش اتعرضت للموقف وانا عموما فى اى حاجة لا اؤكد او انفى اى موقف الا لما اتعرض ليه الاول
> ومين قال اصلا انى لو اتجوزت واحد شبه جورج كلونى هقدر اكمل معاه 40 سنة ؟ مين قال ولا اكد اى حاجة فى الحياة اساسا ؟
> 
> وبردو ردى عليك لو انا رفضت اتجوزه لانه معاق او وافقت مش ده اللى هيغير واقعه لان ممكن وو معاق تحبه ملكة جمال الكون وتوافق تتجوزه وهو كمان ميكونش سعيد ولا راضى
> ...




انتي مصرة تبصي من وجهة نظر الراجل نفسه 

بس اوعدك، بنسبة 99% ان ملكة جمال العالم مش هتوافق عليه حتى لو شخصيته هي احلى شخصية بالنسبة لها...ولو نيك واحدة بس مستعدة تتجوزه...كلوني مليون واحدة مستعدة تبقى معاه...

ولو انتي مش هتعرفي تكملي مع كلوني....احتمال كبير برضو ماتعرفيش تكملي مع نيك 
ع الاقل مع كلوني ممكن الحاجات التانية تعزيكي شوية عن مشاكله او عيوبه...

لكن مع نيك...ماعتقدش انك هتستحملي يا انجل...او اي حد يعني...عشان كده فرصه اقل بكتير ومضطر يرضى باي واحدة توافق عليه...لانهم نادرين اصﻻً

طبعاً الحلم بيغير كتير بس يكون Possible....بس دي حاجة، والوهم والمثاليات حاجة تانية...
مفيش حاجة اسمها You can do everything لان ببساطة القدرات البشرية محدودة...

انا مش هاعرف اجري بسرعة 70 كيلومتر في الساعة مهما حاولت!


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

مش لازم يكون زى كلونى ويكون مليون واحدة عايزة تتجوزه 
ماهو الناس قدراتهم مختلفه وفرصهم مختلفه 
وفيه ناس عندها فرص اعلى وناس عندها فرص اقل من غيرها ديه طبيعة الحياة وده الواقع 
بس لو انا عندى فرصة واحدة من المليون اللى عند كلونى ليه مش اتمسك بيها واعيش علشانها يعنى ؟ ايه الحل طيب ؟ ما هو الحل التانى هو الانتحار , الانتحار احسن ولا التمسك بالامل او الفرصة الصغيرة ديه احسن ؟

بردو انت حكمت انى مش هستحمل مع نيك ؟ منين حكمت معرفش ؟ 
اذا كنت انا نفسى معرفش 
وايه اللى هيعزينى مع واحد شبه كلونى لو انا مش طايقة اعيش معاه وشخصيته وحشه ؟ شكله ؟ هعمل ايه بشكله ؟ والشكل والجمال انت بتتعود عليه مع الوقت لدرجة انه بيبقا شئ عادى مع الوقت وبيضيع او بيقل الانبهار الاول اللى انت كنت فيه فى الاول 

لا انا مقولتش انك you can do everything طبعا فيه limits 
بس فيه فرق بين ال limits بتاعت القدرات البشرية وبين الغرقان فى الواقعية الجامدة بدون اى امل او قبول او حلم اللى بتوصل فى النهاية لليأس و الانتحار
ماهو زى ماقولتلك مفيش غير طريقين 
الغرق فى الواقعية ورثاء الذات ثم الانتحار 
او الحلم والعمل على تحقيقة بناءا على الامكانيات والقدرات المتاحة 
تختار ايه ؟


----------



## Samir poet (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى حد هنا بيعرف انجليزى

*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

افتكرت ياجونى مقوله قالها الرئيس الامريكى السابق روزفلت FDR وده واحد من اعظم الرؤساء 
قال 
Men are not prisoners of their fate ,but only prisoners of their own minds


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش لازم يكون زى كلونى ويكون مليون واحدة عايزة تتجوزه
> ماهو الناس قدراتهم مختلفه وفرصهم مختلفه
> وفيه ناس عندها فرص اعلى وناس عندها فرص اقل من غيرها ديه طبيعة الحياة وده الواقع
> بس لو انا عندى فرصة واحدة من المليون اللى عند كلونى ليه مش اتمسك بيها واعيش علشانها يعنى ؟ ايه الحل طيب ؟ ما هو الحل التانى هو الانتحار , الانتحار احسن ولا التمسك بالامل او الفرصة الصغيرة ديه احسن ؟
> ...




حكمت من اللي معظم الناس هتعمله...معظم الناس مش هتقدر على حياة زي دي...
ﻻ مش ﻻزم شكل كلوني...فلوسه بتاع...ماباقولش انه دي كفاية لكن هتديله ميزة عن الباقيين...

انتي مشكلتك انك مش شايفة غير الثنائية دي...

"الغرق فى الواقعية ورثاء الذات ثم الانتحار 
او الحلم والعمل على تحقيقة بناءا على الامكانيات والقدرات المتاحة "

ﻻ...فيه اني لو بايدي حاجة اعملها هاعملها، لكن مش هاضحك على نفسي واقول مفيش مشكلة...واتصدم بالواقع بعدها...اقول لنفسي انا اكيد حلو بس الجمال نسبي ولسه مالقيتش اللي يقدره....ﻻ هادرك فرصي وخﻻص وده هيخليني اخد قرارات احسن، حتى لو مؤلمة...

بدل ما افضل اضحك على نفسي واحبط في الاخر...

وبالنسبة للlimits...

فيه جملة حلوة بتقول:
A good general not only knows how to win, but also when victory is impossible

وفي الهندسة عندنا حاجة مهمة ان مش بس نحل المشاكل، ﻻ كمان نثبت ان فيه حاجات مستحيلة عشان مانضيعش وقت في محاولة حلها...

دي كده برضو...الحلم بيبقى الواحد يحاول يﻻقي اخر قدراته، مع افضل سيناريوهات حظ ممكنة...

لكن لو فيه حاجة اكيد مستحيلة، مفيش داعي يحلم بيها ويضيع وقته، وكمان يحبط


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

اوكى ياجونى انا مقولتش ان حد يضحك على نفسه انا قولت يبقا واعى للمشكلة لكن ده مش معناه انه يتعقد ويفضل ال 24 ساعة مش بيفكر غير فيها ويحكم على مستقبله حكم نهائى بالفشل 

اكيد طبعا فيه حاجات مستحيلة وانا قولت وكنت واضحة انك تحاول فى اطار الامكانيات المتاحة وقدراتك الشخصية 
فى النهائية انت مقتنع بحاجة وانا مقتنعة بحاجة هما مش عكس بعض هما بيكملو بعض 
انا بحاول اقولك ان فيه جزء تانى من الصورة غير الواقعية المجردة وان مش كل حاجة بتحصل طبقا لحسابات الرياضية 
انما فى الاخر انت مقتنع بحاجة اوكى :smil6: no problem


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اوكى ياجونى انا مقولتش ان حد يضحك على نفسه انا قولت يبقا واعى للمشكلة لكن ده مش معناه انه يتعقد ويفضل ال 24 ساعة مش بيفكر غير فيها ويحكم على مستقبله حكم نهائى بالفشل
> 
> اكيد طبعا فيه حاجات مستحيلة وانا قولت وكنت واضحة انك تحاول فى اطار الامكانيات المتاحة وقدراتك الشخصية
> فى النهائية انت مقتنع بحاجة وانا مقتنعة بحاجة هما مش عكس بعض هما بيكملو بعض
> ...



- كده agreed...انا موافق ع البوست ده 100%

مع فرق بسيط...هو ان كل حاجة بتمشي بحسابات رياضية لكن محدش فينا يقدر يحسبها كلها او يعرفها كلها بالظبط...دايماً فيه uncertainty  بس دي توصل لنفس الهدف اللي انتي عايزاه فانا موافق 

- بطلي الجملة اللي في الآخر دي  انا معنديش حاجة مقتنع بيها ومش ناوي اغيرها....كله بالمناقشة ولما اقتنع بحاجة مختلفة باغير قناعاتي على طول  ... بس ﻻزم تقنعيني لو ركنتي ع الجملة دي وكسلتي اكيد هافضل على قناعاتي لاني محدش اقنعني بغيرها 
ظالماني كده طول عمرك


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههه لا انا مش لازم اغير قناعاتك مفيش داعى لكده وخصوصا ان مفيش وسيلة اقدر بيها اخليك تقتنع بقناعاتى لان الطريقة الوحيدة لكده انك انت نفسك تختبر اللى انا بقوله ساعتها هتعرف ان مش ل حاجة بالحسابات فى الحياة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 ديسمبر 2012)

> حكمت من اللي معظم الناس هتعمله...معظم الناس مش هتقدر على حياة زي دي...



*و انت ايه اللى يخليك تحكم اصلا على رد فعل حد ؟؟ يكفيك الحكم على رد فعلك الشخصى انت اتجاه موقف ... هو انت تعرف معظم الناس اللى بتتكلم عنهم دول و هما اقرو بكدة ولا دى تكهنات منك ؟؟ و حتى لو كل اللى تعرفهم انت متأكد ان دة رد فعلهم .. هل كل البشر اللى فى حياتك يعتبرو نسبة عظمى يعنى عشان تقول معظم الناس ؟؟؟ *



> ﻻ...فيه اني لو بايدي حاجة اعملها هاعملها، لكن مش هاضحك على نفسي واقول مفيش مشكلة...واتصدم بالواقع بعدها...اقول لنفسي انا اكيد حلو بس الجمال نسبي ولسه مالقيتش اللي يقدره....ﻻ هادرك فرصي وخﻻص وده هيخليني اخد قرارات احسن، حتى لو مؤلمة...
> 
> بدل ما افضل اضحك على نفسي واحبط في الاخر...


*
و مين اللى حط حدود المستحيل ؟؟ و هل المستحيل بالنسبة لك مستحيل بالنسبة لى و بالنسبة لكل الناس ولا فيه مستوايات برضه ؟؟ انت نفسك ضربت مثال لواحد تخين و بيقول مستحيل اخس و انا قابل نفسى كدة انت حكمت ان دى سلبية منه .. مخدتش فى بالك مثلا انه مريض بمرض معين فى العظم و مستحيل يلعب رياضة عشان يخس او انه عنده مأساة فى هضم البروتينات و بالتالى اغلب اكله نشويات و مستحيل يقللها !! 

انت بتتكلم عن مستحيلاتك الشخصية و عممتها للكل .. انت مش مستحيل تخس فاى حد عادى يخس .. انت مستحيل تحلم بحاجة معينة فكل الناس مستحيل يحلمو بيها و لو حلمو يبقو مش واقعيين و لو معملوش اللى بتعمله يبقو سلبيين و فيهم العبر ! *



> لكن لو فيه حاجة اكيد مستحيلة، مفيش داعي يحلم بيها ويضيع وقته، وكمان يحبط



*الاكيد دى مين اللى يحددها ؟؟ فى يوم اختراع الكهربا كان مستحيل و الطيران الانسان كان اكيد مستحيل .. دلوقتى عندنا الكهربا و فيه طيارات و براشوتات و كل حاجة 

اللى مؤمن بحلم مش من حقك تقلل منه لمجرد انك مش فاهم وجهة نظره و ايمانه بيه ولا مقتنع بالحلم ... انت مش عارف تحلم دى مشكلتك لكن متتهمش حد بيحلم انه مغيب عن الكون ... دع الخلق للخالق *


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه لا انا مش لازم اغير قناعاتك مفيش داعى لكده وخصوصا ان مفيش وسيلة اقدر بيها اخليك تقتنع بقناعاتى لان الطريقة الوحيدة لكده انك انت نفسك تختبر اللى انا بقوله ساعتها هتعرف ان مش ل حاجة بالحسابات فى الحياة



ههههه مفيش حاجة ملزماها...

انما باقول لك...انا باتناقش واتعلم....ولاني مش باغير قناعة الا لقناعة تكون اقوى ومقنعة اكتر، طبيعي ﻻزم اهاجم فكرتك واشوف دفاعك عنها  لو اقنعتيني اكتر اوتوماتيك هاقتنع واغير فكرتي 


لو ركنتي على جنب وقلتي لي انت كده كده مقتنع بحاجة وماحاولتيش تناقشيني...طبيعي هافضل مقتنع باللي في دماغي 


بالنسبة للحسابات...مانا اتفقت معاكي فوق ايه المشكلة؟ 
ماهو لو الواحد مش هيقدر يبقى متأكد من كل حاجة او عارف كل حاجة، طبيعي مش هيمشي كل حاجة بحسابات اوي...لكن لو في حاجة هو متأكد.....يبقى عبيط لو ما استخدمش المعلومات والحسابات اللي عنده... صح؟


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

وانا ناقشتك وعرضت وجهة نظرى ودعمتها كمان بأمثلة واقعية 
وانت لازلت مش مقتنع فأعتقد ان مفيش حاجة تانية اقدر اقولها وادافع زى ما انت بتقول ( مع تحفظى على كلمة ادافع ) عن وجهة نظرى

عارف المشكلة ايه ياجونى فى النقاش ده كله  ؟
ان مثلا انا بقولك ان فيه ناس معاقين وعندهم مشاكل كبيرة ورغم كده قدرو يحققو احلام عظيمة ويبقو اسعد من اللى مش معاقين 
وانت بتقول بس فيه ناس مقدرتش ومحدش رضى يبصلها ويقبل بيها وكذا وكذا 
انت متمسك بالحته ديه بس من الحياة وانا بحاول اقولك ان ده موجود وده موجود 
الحياة فيها كل حاجة فيها الفشل وفيها النجاح 
وجود الفشل لاينفى وجود النجاح


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وانا ناقشتك وعرضت وجهة نظرى ودعمتها كمان بأمثلة واقعية
> وانت لازلت مش مقتنع فأعتقد ان مفيش حاجة تانية اقدر اقولها وادافع زى ما انت بتقول ( مع تحفظى على كلمة ادافع ) عن وجهة نظرى
> 
> عارف المشكلة ايه ياجونى فى النقاش ده كله  ؟
> ...



؟!!؟!؟!؟!
ما اقتنعتش؟

امال البوست ده كان بيقول ايه؟



johnnie قال:


> - كده agreed...انا موافق ع البوست ده 100%
> 
> مع فرق بسيط...هو ان كل حاجة بتمشي بحسابات رياضية لكن محدش فينا يقدر يحسبها كلها او يعرفها كلها بالظبط...دايماً فيه uncertainty  بس دي توصل لنفس الهدف اللي انتي عايزاه فانا موافق
> 
> ...




AGREED يا بتوع الانجليزي و100%!!


----------



## Desert Rose (20 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه اصلى مش بعرف اقرا انجليزى ولا عربى وحياتك :smile02:smile02
بس انت وافقت على المتوافق اصلا مع قناعاتك واللى احنا مش اختلفنا فيه من البداية وهو وجود المستحيلات والعمل ضمن الامكانيات المتاحة 
مع العلم ان زى ماقالت شقاوة المستحيل نسبى


----------



## Strident (20 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه اصلى مش بعرف اقرا انجليزى ولا عربى وحياتك :smile02:smile02
> بس انت وافقت على المتوافق اصلا مع قناعاتك واللى احنا مش اختلفنا فيه من البداية وهو وجود المستحيلات والعمل ضمن الامكانيات المتاحة
> مع العلم ان زى ماقالت شقاوة المستحيل نسبى



دي نبقى نناقشها بكرة بقى عشان عايز انام


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

هو الناس فين؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ما تعبتوش من القعاد على المصطبة دى 

قوموا بقا أقعدوا فى حتة تانية


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

على راي المثل: "قعدة الست ب100 راجل"


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> على راي المثل: "قعدة الست ب100 راجل"




No CoMMenT:smile02 ^_^:smile02


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوة طبعاً...انا احب اقعد مع ست واحدة وﻻ اني اقعد مع 100 راجل


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساء الخير عليكم
بتتكلموفى انهى موضوع
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايوة طبعاً...انا احب اقعد مع ست واحدة وﻻ اني اقعد مع 100 راجل




:smile02 برضو No CoMMenT:smile02


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مساء الخير عليكم
> بتتكلموفى انهى موضوع
> *



مساء الموز
يا منفضلي


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مساء الخير عليكم
> بتتكلموفى انهى موضوع
> *



كنا بنتكلم ان قعدة الست ب100 راجل 



بالمناسبة يا سمير...شفت ان حوار 21 دسيمبر ده هتش؟


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مساء الموز
> يا منفضلي


*مساء النور
يا تعبنى 
وبتشكلى على الفاضى*


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> *كنا بنتكلم ان قعدة الست ب100 راجل ***
> 
> *شى اكيد يا جونى خصوص لوكان بينهم المسيح**
> وعلاقتهم ببعض علاقة قوية*
> ...


*اة بدليل انى كنت سهران لحد 
الساعة 9 ونص الصبح 
طول الليل سهران*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مساء النور
> يا تعبنى
> وبتشكلى على الفاضى*



مش فاتح الفيس ليه يا كاابتن


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش فاتح الفيس ليه يا كاابتن


*يا برنس انا فاتح الفيس اهو من 
ربع 10 دقايق
وغير كدا الشركة كانت
فاصلةالنت علشان ادفع الفاتورة 
*


----------



## oesi no (21 ديسمبر 2012)

هى المصطبة بقت رجالى ولا ايه 
كلها خناشير


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هى المصطبة بقت رجالى ولا ايه
> كلها خناشير



ههههههههههههههه اه يا اخي انا تعبت م الحكاية دي...الكلية والمدرسة وكله...حاجة تقرف انا زهقت م الرجالة خﻻص


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

المصطبة تم احتلالها 
بنات هجووووووووووووووووووم :smile02:smile02


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> المصطبة تم احتلالها
> بنات هجووووووووووووووووووم :smile02:smile02



ايوة كده هاتي كتير معاكي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اه يا اخي انا تعبت م الحكاية دي...الكلية والمدرسة وكله...حاجة تقرف انا زهقت م الرجالة خﻻص



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انت اسمك ايه بظبط


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايوة كده هاتي كتير معاكي



هههههههه هحاول اجبهم معايا 
بس على ما يجو ياريت انتو تهوونا بقا من هنا :smile02


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انت اسمك ايه بظبط



؟؟ مش فاهم السؤال بصراحة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه هحاول اجبهم معايا
> بس على ما يجو ياريت انتو تهوونا بقا من هنا :smile02




احـم احــم
طب عاوزين حاجه
اصل انا ورايا مشوار
ومش رايحه


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه هحاول اجبهم معايا
> بس على ما يجو ياريت انتو تهوونا بقا من هنا :smile02



طب ما ترشيش مية طيب


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

تيب مش هرش ميه هرش نار :smile02

افتحو موضوع علشان انا مخنوقة 
ادى الزمن الوحش اللى احنا فيه جه اليوم اللى اطلب من الجنس الخشن انه يفتح هو موضوع فى مصطبتنا بتاعت البنات الفاتنات :smile02


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ؟؟ مش فاهم السؤال بصراحة




خلاص :smile02


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> المصطبة تم احتلالها
> بنات هجووووووووووووووووووم :smile02:smile02


*فى المشمش 
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> المصطبة تم احتلالها
> بنات هجووووووووووووووووووم :smile02:smile02


ههههههـ مع إنى مصآبة صدقينى
بس قودى إنتِ وأنآ ورآكـ "* وربنآ يستر* " :smile02:smile02



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ مع إنى مصآبة صدقينى
> بس قودى إنتِ وأنآ ورآكـ "* وربنآ يستر* " :smile02:smile02
> 
> 
> ...



ههههه طيب افتحيلنا موضوع ياسيكرت بدل ما نلجأ للجنس الخشن علشان يفتحلنا موضوع :act31:


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ مع إنى مصآبة صدقينى
> بس قودى إنتِ وأنآ ورآكـ "* وربنآ يستر* " :smile02:smile02
> 
> 
> ...



مصابة ليه سﻻمتك؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه طيب افتحيلنا موضوع ياسيكرت بدل ما نلجأ للجنس الخشن علشان يفتحلنا موضوع :act31:


هههههـ مفيش خآلص دمآغى مصدعة وغير قآبلة لإنتآج أفكآر :smile02

*أفتحى إنتِ يآ توأمتى* بسؤآل جآمد كدآ زى آلعآدة 
​ 


johnnie قال:


> مصابة ليه سﻻمتك؟


*آلله يسلمكـ جونى*
صدآع من آلإفتتآح إللى جنبنآ .. حآجة فظيعة :vava:



*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ مع إنى مصآبة صدقينى
> بس قودى إنتِ وأنآ ورآكـ "* وربنآ يستر* " :smile02:smile02
> 
> 
> ...


*سلامتك الف سلامة ان شالله
عدوينك
اللى هما الجنس الخشن هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

سلامتك ياسيكرت طيب خدى مسكن 

مممممم مفيش حاجة فى دماغى بردو 
امال الرجالة اللى فى الموضوع بيعملو ايه بقا ؟ ماتفتحو موضوع والا :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ مفيش خآلص دمآغى مصدعة وغير قآبلة لإنتآج أفكآر :smile02
> 
> *أفتحى إنتِ يآ توأمتى* بسؤآل جآمد كدآ زى آلعآدة
> ​
> ...



اوووووفففففففففففف ﻻ الله يكون في عونك دي حاجة بشعة!


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سلامتك ياسيكرت طيب خدى مسكن
> 
> مممممم مفيش حاجة فى دماغى بردو
> امال الرجالة اللى فى الموضوع بيعملو ايه بقا ؟ ماتفتحو موضوع والا :nunu0000::nunu0000:



تصدقي احنا زي قلتنا فعﻻً...

بس مفيش اي حاجة في بالي خالص ...


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> تصدقي احنا زي قلتنا فعﻻً...
> 
> ..



اهو واحد منهم اعترف اخيرا انهم زى قلتهم هههههههه:smile02:smile02:gy0000:


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *سلامتك الف سلامة ان شالله
> عدوينك
> اللى هما الجنس الخشن هههههههههههههههه*


*آلله يسلمكـ سمير*
هههههـ كل آلجنس آلخشن مرة وآحدة ..!!! :smile02
​


Angel.Eyes قال:


> سلامتك ياسيكرت طيب خدى مسكن
> 
> مممممم مفيش حاجة فى دماغى بردو
> امال الرجالة اللى فى الموضوع بيعملو ايه بقا ؟ ماتفتحو موضوع والا :nunu0000::nunu0000:


*آلله يسلمكـ يآ قمر*
مش نآفع معآهـ حآجة .. هم بس يسكتوآ 

ههههههـ صحيح تبقى دى ضريبة آلقعدة فى آلمصطبة مفيش حآجة ببلآش آلله :smile02

​


johnnie قال:


> اوووووفففففففففففف ﻻ الله يكون في عونك دي حاجة بشعة!



*أهلاً بينآ فى مصر *:vava:




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اهو واحد منهم اعترف اخيرا انهم زى قلتهم هههههههه:smile02:smile02:gy0000:



ههههههه

واقف انا على طول في المصطبة دي  طابور خامس انا شكلي 


بس الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة برضو


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

سلامتك ياسيكرت لو ينفع حطى قطن فى ودنك وخلاص  علشان الصوت 

جونى احنا عارفين ان الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة وكويس انك اعترفت بالذوق :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*وانا كمان يا انجل
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

حآطة آلسمآعة وإخترقتهآ بردو 

صحيح جآلى سؤآل بوحى آللحظة *^_^*

*إيه أكتر حآجة بتضآيكم فى طبآع آلمصريين أو آلشرقيين بوجه عآم*
وشآيفين مش ممكن أو صعب جداً تتغير  ..؟

حآجة وآحدة " *عآرفة إنهم كتير* " :smile02



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ممممم سؤال صعب ياسيكرت بس انا يمكن اكتر حاجة بتضايقنى الانانية والفكر بتاع انا ومن بعدى الطوفان


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> حآطة آلسمآعة وإخترقتهآ بردو
> 
> ...




سيكرت انا في المصطبة دي قداااام اوي كتبت عريضة كبيرة....واتفصلت بسببها  بﻻش الموضوع ده اعملي معروف


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ممممم سؤال صعب ياسيكرت بس انا يمكن اكتر حاجة بتضايقنى الانانية والفكر بتاع انا ومن بعدى الطوفان


*للأسف عندكـ حق يآ توأمتى *​


johnnie قال:


> سيكرت انا في المصطبة دي قداااام اوي كتبت عريضة كبيرة....واتفصلت بسببها  بﻻش الموضوع ده اعملي معروف


آهآ إفتكرتهآ
طيب إنت مآتشركش خآلص فيه آلله يكرمكـ  :vava:

أنآ قولتلكم بلآش أتكلم أصلاً هههههـ


بس هقول حآجة أنآ كمآن علشآن آلعدل
*مش بحب عدم إحترآم آلخصوصية سوآء خصوصية آلغير أو خصوصيتهم هم نفسم
*


*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *آلله يسلمكـ سمير*
> هههههـ كل آلجنس آلخشن مرة وآحدة ..!!! :smile02
> ​ *طبعا مرة واحدةبس الحمدلله
> مكلتيشى حرف من اسمى
> ...





Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> حآطة آلسمآعة وإخترقتهآ بردو
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
هما  كتار بصراحة*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع الخصوصية ده مهم جدا ومشكلة كبيرة 
انتى عارفه ياسيكرت ؟ انا اكتشفت ان الشخص نفسه هو نفسه مش بيحترم خصوصيته هو الشخصيه 
بمعنى تلاقيه ماشى فى الشارع مثلا وبيتكلم فى التليفون بأعلى صوت كأنه بيكلم واحد اطرش والشارع كله سامع هو بيقول ايه بالتفصيل 
فطبيعى حد زى ده مش هيحترم خصوصية غيره


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> موضوع الخصوصية ده مهم جدا ومشكلة كبيرة
> انتى عارفه ياسيكرت ؟ انا اكتشفت ان الشخص نفسه هو نفسه مش بيحترم خصوصيته هو الشخصيه
> بمعنى تلاقيه ماشى فى الشارع مثلا وبيتكلم فى التليفون بأعلى صوت كأنه بيكلم واحد اطرش والشارع كله سامع هو بيقول ايه بالتفصيل
> فطبيعى حد زى ده مش هيحترم خصوصية غيره



كانت من ضمن ال10 - 11 نقطة اللي اتكلمت عليهم 

انا ماسك نفسي بالعافية حرام عليكو ارحمو اكونتي...


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

يا سموووره​


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> يا سموووره​


*
يا نعم فى حد بينادى عليا*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

طيب مآ تقول وآآحدة يآ سمير ^_^


*فعلاً هى دى أسآس آلمشكلة يآ آنجل*
هو أكيد لو مش مدركـ بأهمية خصوصيته .. مش هيحس إنهآ محتآجة تُحترم عند غيره

عآرفة وبتستفزنى أكتر على موآقع آلتوآصل آلإجتمآعى خصوصاً آلمدعو آلفيس 

*مش عآرفة أنآ معقدآهآ ولآ لأ*
بس بشوفه أكبر مجآل فيه هم بيشيلوآ أى حدود لخصوصيتهم 





*.،*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> يا نعم فى حد بينادى عليا*




مش انا
في واحد عاوزك
كان هنا 
رااح فين


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> طيب مآ تقول وآآحدة يآ سمير ^_^
> 
> ...



:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:

انا لسه باحاول امسك نفسي وما اشاركش


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> طيب مآ تقول وآآحدة يآ سمير ^_^
> 
> ...


*تمام كدا*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*جونى **إثبت زى مآ إنت أرجوكـ *

سمير .. أنآ مآفهمتش قصدكـ بصرآحة
يعنى طآلمآ معظم آلرجآلة بتتعآمل كدآ فعلاً*"* زى مآ إنت قولت *"*
*يبقى آلبنآت أو آلستآت ليهم حق مآتعجبهمش آلمعآملة* ..؟



*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش انا
> في واحد عاوزك
> كان هنا
> رااح فين


*اعمل نفسك ظابط شرطة وهاتو من قفاة
ههههههههههه*ه


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *جونى **إثبت زى مآ إنت أرجوكـ *
> 
> ...


*قصدى بى اختصار حب تملك
يعنى الرجل بيحب الست تسمع كلامو
فى كل حاجة كبيرة وصغيرة
وغير كدا الرجل بيكون عايز المراءة
لما تعمل حاجة لازم تروح تقولةالاول
فاهمنى ودا غلط *


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا ياسيكرت كلامك مظبوط وبالنسبة للفيس بوك انا مش عندى بس بشوف حاجات مع اصحابى بيوروهانى ايه ال status الغريبة اللى الناس بتكتبها ؟
يعنى مثلا واحد يكتب بحبك اوى , طيب هى مين ؟ واحنا مالنا اصلا ؟ وايه حنفية الحب والمشاعر اللى هما بيعبرو عنها ديه بشكل مبالغ فيه 
وكمان الصور , صور غريبة جدا مش ينفع تحط على العام ابدا


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*تمآم سمير متفقة معآكـ*
أمآل إيه عدو آلمراهـ دى طيب 


إنتِ لآزم تعملى وآحد آنجل
*علشآن بس تتفرجى على آلجمآل إللى وصلنآ ليه *


*يلآ أقولكم تصبحوآ على خير*
آلإفتتآح خلص وهعرف أنآم أخيراً ههههـ 




*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فعلا ياسيكرت كلامك مظبوط وبالنسبة للفيس بوك انا مش عندى بس بشوف حاجات مع اصحابى بيوروهانى ايه ال status الغريبة اللى الناس بتكتبها ؟
> يعنى مثلا واحد يكتب بحبك اوى , طيب هى مين ؟ واحنا مالنا اصلا ؟ وايه حنفية الحب والمشاعر اللى هما بيعبرو عنها ديه بشكل مبالغ فيه
> وكمان الصور , صور غريبة جدا مش ينفع تحط على العام ابدا


*بيحصل 
وبيحصل
اغرب من كدا 
فى الحقيقة*


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *تمآم سمير متفقة معآكـ*
> أمآل إيه عدو آلمراهـ دى طيب
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه
وانتى قطة من غير ديل*


----------



## Strident (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *جونى **إثبت زى مآ إنت أرجوكـ *
> 
> ...



ماحنا بنقول من زمان ان ليهم حق  او انا باقول يعني


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

انتو فين يابنات ؟ :spor2:


----------



## +febronia+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انتو فين يابنات ؟ :spor2:


هون :spor2:


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هون ولا هونيك ؟ :t13: تيب افتحى موضوع


----------



## +febronia+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

انااا هون بس باين الباقي هونيك بقول نستنه شوية يمكن حد يجي هون من هونيك ..


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> انااا هون بس باين الباقي هونيك بقول نستنه شوية يمكن حد يجي هون من هونيك ..



ههههههههه الكلام كله بقا هون وهونيك 
تيب ماتيجى نروحلهم هونيك ونجبهم هون :999:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رزيقة قال:


> ممكن احكي معاكم



ماشي بس بﻻش عن العصفورة اللي براس كلب


----------



## +febronia+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه الكلاك كله بقا هو وهونيك
> تيب ماتيجى نروحلهم هونيك ونجبهم هون :999:


هههههههههه فكره بس انتي تعرفي هونيك دي تبقي فين ؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> هههههههههه فكره بس انتي تعرفي هونيك دي تبقي فين ؟؟



يعنى هو انا كنت اعرف هون ديه تبقا فين ؟ :spor2::t13:


----------



## +febronia+ (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى هو انا كنت اعرف هون ديه تبقا فين ؟ :spor2::t13:



اكيييد مش في هونيك :smile01


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رزيقة قال:


> السلام عليكم ​



أهـﻻً يا رزيقة




johnnie قال:


> طبعاً حكي لكن بس بﻻش عن العصفورة اللي براس كلب


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رزيقة قال:


> كيفك اختي بخير



تمام..لكن انا اخ مش اخت


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اكيييد مش في هونيك :smile01



بجد؟ انا كده اتلخبطت رجعينى بقا هون تانى


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

فين البنات ؟ هز لما اكون انا موجودة مفيش حد منكم ؟
بحضر لموضوع وبكتبه ومكسلة اكمله leasantr


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> فين البنات ؟ هز لما اكون انا موجودة مفيش حد منكم ؟
> بحضر لموضوع وبكتبه ومكسلة اكمله leasantr



ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ كملي وانا هاناديهملك اهو....يا بناااات


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههه طيب نادى بصوت عالى ياجونى 
مكسله اكمل االموضوع :kap:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه طيب نادى بصوت عالى ياجونى
> مكسله اكمل االموضوع :kap:



يا جيييييييرلز!

ﻻ وحياتك...طب حتى عشان اللي كتبتيه ما يبقاش ع الفاضي


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ما انا هكمل الموضوع بس مش انهارده بقا 
فيييييييييييين البنات ياجونى ؟ طفشتوهم من المصطبة


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما انا هكمل الموضوع بس مش انهارده بقا
> فيييييييييييين البنات ياجونى ؟ طفشتوهم من المصطبة



انتي لسه فاكرة! ده انا كنت مشيت انا نفسي 


مش عارف انا بيروحوا فين

الظاهر العيب فيا


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

العيب فيكو فعلا ياجونى :a63:
انت عارف ان الرقة والنعومة مش تجتمع مع الخشونة بتاعت الرجالة :a63::a63:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> العيب فيكو فعلا ياجونى :a63:
> انت عارف ان الرقة والنعومة مش تجتمع مع الخشونة بتاعت الرجالة :a63::a63:



ﻻ طبعاً....امال ايه بقى الانجذاب بين الجنسين ده راح فين؟ 

انا كان قصدي العيب فيا انا عشان يعني الكلية وكده، وهنا كمان


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههه ايه علاقة الكلية ؟ 
انت واضح ان الكلية عملتلك trauma او syndrome اسمه Koleya syndrome :t31:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههه ايه علاقة الكلية ؟
> انت واضح ان الكلية عملتلك trauma او syndrome اسمه Koleya syndrome :t31:



اه يا انجل...انا باعاني...
برضو في الكلية مكانش فيه بنات، والشوية اللي موجودين ماتقدريش تقولي فيهم رقة وانوثة...وخصوصاً الفسم بتاعي...


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههه طيب خلاص انسى ما انت اتخرجت خلاص 
على فكرة الموضوع بكتبه عن المتلازمات النفسية 
يمكن يطلع منهم متلازمة الكلية ديه :spor2:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههه طيب خلاص انسى ما انت اتخرجت خلاص
> على فكرة الموضوع بكتبه عن المتلازمات النفسية
> يمكن يطلع منهم متلازمة الكلية ديه :spor2:



انساه ازاي...ماهو الواحد خرج من دي ع الجيش ... من سييء لأسوأ!

اه وحياتك حطي فيه نقص الرقة الانوثة في الجو المحيط وبتستمر اثاره لحد امتى


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم يا جدعان وجدعات
*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههه بس مفيش متلازمة نفسية بالوصف ده 
انت هتدمر الطب النفسى كده :999:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه بس مفيش متلازمة نفسية بالوصف ده
> انت هتدمر الطب النفسى كده :999:



هههههههههه يبقى هادخل التاريخ!
اهو نبقى طلعنا بحاجة 

دي متعة ان الواحد يدمر النظريات القائمة او القناعات المنتشرة


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ده لما يكون فيه نظرية اصلا لكن الحقيقة لسه مش اكتشفو المرض النفسى ده بتاعه متلازمة الكلية :spor2:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

خﻻص يبقى هادخل التاريخ اني كنت السبب في اكتشافه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هههه طيب نعالجك ازاى ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الخير علي اجمل بنات
مساء الخير علي اجدع شباب 
​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مساء الخير علي اجمل بنات
> مساء الخير علي اجدع شباب
> ​


*
كويس جيت فى وقتك 
فى  ناس هنا مش عاوزة تعبرنى *


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههه طيب نعالجك ازاى ؟



لو اعرف العﻻج كنت عالجت نفسي من زمان ...مش انتي الدكتورة النفسانية؟ افتينا بقى 

بس هو في رايي اكيد هيحتوي على جرعات مكثفة من الرقة والأنوثة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> كويس جيت فى وقتك
> فى  ناس هنا مش عاوزة تعبرنى [/B]




ليش كده بس


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

لا ياسمير ازاى تقول كده ؟
ده المصطبة مكانك يامرحب بيك 
وبعدين انتو احتلتو المصطبة خلاص ده انا بنت لوحدى وانتو 3 اولاد 
ده عدل ده ؟ والبيت بيتنا كمان ؟

ابن المسيح مساء الخير عليك


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياسمير ازاى تقول كده ؟
> ده المصطبة مكانك يامرحب بيك
> وبعدين انتو احتلتو المصطبة خلاص ده انا بنت لوحدى وانتو 3 اولاد
> ده عدل ده ؟ والبيت بيتنا كمان ؟
> ...


*3 على واحدة يا دوب 
4 على واحدة حراااااااااااااام 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ادى مشاركة بتاعتى ومحدش عبرنى
فيها
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3355481&postcount=6839


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياسمير ازاى تقول كده ؟
> ده المصطبة مكانك يامرحب بيك
> وبعدين انتو احتلتو المصطبة خلاص ده انا بنت لوحدى وانتو 3 اولاد
> ده عدل ده ؟ والبيت بيتنا كمان ؟
> ...



اهو ده symptom مزمن من الsyndrome اللي عندي واكتر حاجة بتوجع فيه


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ليش كده بس


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3355481&postcount=6839


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياسمير ازاى تقول كده ؟
> ده المصطبة مكانك يامرحب بيك
> وبعدين انتو احتلتو المصطبة خلاص ده انا بنت لوحدى وانتو 3 اولاد
> ده عدل ده ؟ والبيت بيتنا كمان ؟
> ...



هو كده بقي
ينفع ولا لاء ^_^


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب بما انكو كلكو ولاد وانا لوحدى فعلى مايجى الدعم البناتيتى :spor2: اسألكو سؤال 
ايه اكتر الحاجات اللى  بتغيظك فى اى بنت تتعامل معاها ( شخصيتها يعنى او تصرفاتها )
وان هقولكو بعدين ايه اكتر الحاجات اللى بتغيظنى فى اى ولد اتعامل معاه 
اصل عماله من الصبح اقرا فى كتب نفسية وتاريخ لغاية ما زهقت 
جاوبو بقا


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هو كده بقي
> ينفع ولا لاء ^_^


*ينفع طبعااااااااااا*


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب بما انكو كلكو ولاد وانا لوحدى فعلى مايجى الدعم البناتيتى :spor2: اسألكو سؤال
> ايه اكتر الحاجات اللى  بتغيظك فى اى بنت تتعامل معاها ( شخصيتها يعنى او تصرفاتها )
> وان هقولكو بعدين ايه اكتر الحاجات اللى بتغيظنى فى اى ولد اتعامل معاه
> اصل عماله من الصبح اقرا فى كتب نفسية وتاريخ لغاية ما زهقت
> جاوبو بقا


*نفس سؤال ثكيرت
يووووووووو حاجات كتيرة اوووووووووى
هقولك حاجةواحدةمنهم
لماالرجل يكدب على المراءة
سعتها المراءة بتكرهة
صح كدا طيب تخيلى العكس المراءة بتكدب
يبقى من الرجل يكرهة صح ولا غلط*
*خصوص النميمة*


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب بما انكو كلكو ولاد وانا لوحدى فعلى مايجى الدعم البناتيتى :spor2: اسألكو سؤال
> ايه اكتر الحاجات اللى  بتغيظك فى اى بنت تتعامل معاها ( شخصيتها يعنى او تصرفاتها )
> وان هقولكو بعدين ايه اكتر الحاجات اللى بتغيظنى فى اى ولد اتعامل معاه
> اصل عماله من الصبح اقرا فى كتب نفسية وتاريخ لغاية ما زهقت
> جاوبو بقا



بالنسبة لي...الInaccessibility

مش عارف اترجمها معلش...

لكن اقصد بيها....ان يبقى صعب الواحد يكلمها...
وبعدين يبقى مش عارف...لو راح كلمها هترد وتتكلم عادي وﻻ هتحرجه....
ولو هو عارفها...ماتبقاش تنكة زيادة وتحسسك انك غير مرغوب فيكي...
او صعب الواحد يوصل لها مثﻻً....ودايماً تتهرب وكده...


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مممم يعنى سمير بيقول الكدب والنميمة 
وجونى انها تكون مش سهل الوصلول ليها والتناكة 

مين يزود ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا 
انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
متخافيش يا انجل انا معاكى اهو 
سامعة دوشة انا فى المصطبة 
مش المصطبة دى بردوا نسائية ولا انا غلطانة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورووووووووووووو اخيرااااااا 
اخيرا لقيت بنت تبقا معايا ؟ ياسلام متتصوريش حسيت بنسمة رقة دخلت المصطبة


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> Angel.Eyes قال:
> 
> 
> > بنت لوحدي وانتو 3 وﻻد
> ...





Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورووووووووووووو اخيرااااااا
> اخيرا لقيت بنت تبقا معايا ؟ ياسلام متتصوريش حسيت بنسمة رقة دخلت المصطبة



وانا كمان معندكيش فكرة


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مع احترامى لرورو ورقتها المعروفة طبعا 
بس قصدك ايه يا استاذ جونى ؟ انك كنت قاعد مع رجاله كلهم ومن ضمنهم انا ؟  يومك مش فايت :hlp:


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مممم يعنى سمير بيقول الكدب والنميمة
> وجونى انها تكون مش سهل الوصلول ليها والتناكة
> 
> مين يزود ؟


*كثرة الطلبات بنسبةلوجوزها غنى
كثرة الوجود بجنابها للبنت الرومانسية 
والنكدية برضوهههههههههههههه
ها ازود*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا
> انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> متخافيش يا انجل انا معاكى اهو
> سامعة دوشة انا فى المصطبة
> مش المصطبة دى بردوا نسائية ولا انا غلطانة *​


سا النووووووووور
علىالناس الحلوة دى
انتى مبتجيش لية مش تبقى تيجى


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير والهنا على الموجودين هنا
> انا جيتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
> متخافيش يا انجل انا معاكى اهو
> سامعة دوشة انا فى المصطبة
> مش المصطبة دى بردوا نسائية ولا انا غلطانة *​



سالخير يا قمر
هتقعدي وانتي ساكته
ولا



Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب بما انكو كلكو ولاد وانا لوحدى فعلى مايجى الدعم البناتيتى :spor2: اسألكو سؤال
> ايه اكتر الحاجات اللى  بتغيظك فى اى بنت تتعامل معاها ( شخصيتها يعنى او تصرفاتها )
> وان هقولكو بعدين ايه اكتر الحاجات اللى بتغيظنى فى اى ولد اتعامل معاه
> اصل عماله من الصبح اقرا فى كتب نفسية وتاريخ لغاية ما زهقت
> جاوبو بقا




التكــــبر


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورووووووووووووو اخيرااااااا
> اخيرا لقيت بنت تبقا معايا ؟ ياسلام متتصوريش حسيت بنسمة رقة دخلت المصطبة


*ميرسى يا حبى بس ايه الاحتلال اللى حصل للمصطبة ده *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> سالخير يا قمر
> هتقعدي وانتي ساكته
> ولا


*ولا ايه يا بيتشر شكلك عاوز تضرب النهاردة *​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مع احترامى لرورو ورقتها المعروفة طبعا
> بس قصدك ايه يا استاذ جونى ؟ انك كنت قاعد مع رجاله كلهم ومن ضمنهم انا ؟  يومك مش فايت :hlp:


*انتى حسبتى 3 رجالة من ضمنهم جونى
راج جونى قال وانامن ضمنهم دا على اساس انةمخدش بالوانك قولتى عليةمن ضمن 3 اولاد*


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مع احترامى لرورو ورقتها المعروفة طبعا
> بس قصدك ايه يا استاذ جونى ؟ انك كنت قاعد مع رجاله كلهم ومن ضمنهم انا ؟  يومك مش فايت :hlp:



ﻻ ده انتي بتتلككي...


ﻻ طبعاً....انا اقصد ان طول عمري دايماً البنات حواليا اقل من الوﻻد كتير....فدخول بنت واحدة حتى بيفرق كتير...


انا اقدر برضو؟ يعني تيجي في بالك ازاي طيب؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سا النووووووووور
> علىالناس الحلوة دى
> انتى مبتجيش لية مش تبقى تيجى


*اجى فين انتوا احتليتوا المصطبة بتاعتنا 
مش ليكم مصطبة يلا كل واحد على مصطبته عاوزين ننظف المصطبة علشان العيد مش فاضيين *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ولا ايه يا بيتشر شكلك عاوز تضرب النهاردة *​





انتي الي هتضربينيleasantr
هههههههههههههههه
الدنيا خربت اجدعااان :a63:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

​


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ​ انتي الي هتضربينيleasantr
> هههههههههههههههه
> الدنيا خربت اجدعااان :a63:


*يابنى بلاش انت خليك فى الكيلاس بتاعك الدنيا امتحانات 
وبعدين انت بق بس لسانك مترين هو ده اللى بنخدوا منك 
اجرى العب بعيد يا شاطر وبعدين انا تقولى يا طنط :a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*انجل فينك حبيبتى انا جيت وانتى مشيتى ولا ايه *​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اه يارورو احتلوها خلاص هما كده واخدين كل حاجة مننا :cry2:

هههههه خلاص ياجونى سماح المرة ديه


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انجل فينك حبيبتى انا جيت وانتى مشيتى ولا ايه *​



مش عارف انا دي حتى ما شافتش رايي...


ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ واضح ان فيا مشكلة....بنت تخش التانية تمشي


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اه يارورو احتلوها خلاص هما كده واخدين كل حاجة مننا :cry2:
> 
> هههههه خلاص ياجونى سماح المرة ديه



مرسي  فيها شوكوﻻتة دي انا عارف مع اني مظلوم!

مش عارف انا اصﻻً جت في بالك ازاي بصراحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اه يارورو احتلوها خلاص هما كده واخدين كل حاجة مننا :cry2:
> 
> هههههه خلاص ياجونى سماح المرة ديه


*لا واحنا روحنا فين 
لازم ندافع عن مصطبتنا هما غيرانين من النجاح بتاع المصطبة 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اجى فين انتوا احتليتوا المصطبة بتاعتنا
> مش ليكم مصطبة يلا كل واحد على مصطبته عاوزين ننظف المصطبة علشان العيد مش فاضيين *​


*ملناش غيركم بتنكدو علينافى الحياة 
يبقى لازم ننكد عليكم *


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا واحنا روحنا فين
> لازم ندافع عن مصطبتنا هما غيرانين من النجاح بتاع المصطبة
> *​



مصطبة رجالي مين دي اللي نروحها وﻻ تنافس نجاحكو يا رورو! هي ناقصة رجالة!! مفيش مصطبة هتنفع من غير بنات على فكرة 

يﻻ يﻻ انا معاكو وهامدكو بالاسلحة بس تحجزوا لي مكان هنا


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى احنا قولنا ايييييييييييييه ؟ ظالم او مظلوم انتو دايما اللى بتعتذروا :a63: الاعتذار اولا 

رورو احنا لازم نقاوم هذا الاحتلال


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ملناش غيركم بتنكدو علينافى الحياة
> يبقى لازم ننكد عليكم *


*احنا قاعدين فى مصطبتنا وانتم دخلاء علينا 
حد قالعم ادخلوا انتوا اللى بتجبوه لنفسكم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى احنا قولنا ايييييييييييييه ؟ ظالم او مظلوم انتو دايما اللى بتعتذروا :a63: الاعتذار اولا
> 
> رورو احنا لازم نقاوم هذا الاحتلال


*ايوة يا انجل شاكلهم مش هيمشوا من هنا غير لما نعمل تورة وننزل التحريرنطالب انهم يمشوا ههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو احنا احسن حل نقولهم احنا مش بنحب ايه فى الرجالة هههههههه نكرههم فى نفسهم يمشو على طول :spor2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> مصطبة رجالي مين دي اللي نروحها وﻻ تنافس نجاحكو يا رورو! هي ناقصة رجالة!! مفيش مصطبة هتنفع من غير بنات على فكرة
> 
> يﻻ يﻻ انا معاكو وهامدكو بالاسلحة بس تحجزوا لي مكان هنا


*لا احنا عندنا مبداء يا جونى 
اى رادل هنا لازم يمشى من المصطبة بتاعتنا 
احنا حرين بقا المصطبة مصطبتنا هههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احنا قاعدين فى مصطبتنا وانتم دخلاء علينا
> حد قالعم ادخلوا انتوا اللى بتجبوه لنفسكم *​


*هههههههههه
:hlp:شكلى هكسرلك اسنانك :hlp:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو احنا احسن حل نقولهم احنا مش بنحب ايه فى الرجالة هههههههه نكرههم فى نفسهم يمشو على طول :spor2:


*قصدك بنحب ايه فى الرجالة يا انجل علشان السؤال يبقى واضح :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يعنى انا مش فاهمه بجد افرضو واحدة من البنات خالعة راسها مثلا ؟  انتو كاتمين على نفسنا فى كل مكان نروح فيه ؟leasantr 
ليه كده يارب ؟:hlp:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى احنا قولنا ايييييييييييييه ؟ ظالم او مظلوم انتو دايما اللى بتعتذروا :a63: الاعتذار اولا
> 
> رورو احنا لازم نقاوم هذا الاحتلال



ههههههه وانا قلت حاجة...مانا عارف وقلت م الاول 




Angel.Eyes قال:


> رورو احنا احسن حل نقولهم احنا مش بنحب ايه فى الرجالة هههههههه نكرههم فى نفسهم يمشو على طول :spor2:



انا موضوع زي ده بالذات هيخليني ارقد هنا اصﻻً  يـﻻ ابتدوا 



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا احنا عندنا مبداء يا جونى
> اى رادل هنا لازم يمشى من المصطبة بتاعتنا
> احنا حرين بقا المصطبة مصطبتنا هههههههههه*​



طب حتى استغليني...واضحكي عليا بعدها....يعني انتو 2 وهم 2....اضحكي عليا خليني اساعدكو، وبعدين اطردوني


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قصدك بنحب ايه فى الرجالة يا انجل علشان السؤال يبقى واضح :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​



هههههههه فعلا لان العيوب كتيرة متتعدش انما المزايا قليلة او شبة منعدمة  فممكن حصرها بسهولة leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى انا مش فاهمه بجد افرضو واحدة من البنات خالعة راسها مثلا ؟  انتو كاتمين على نفسنا فى كل مكان نروح فيه ؟leasantr
> ليه كده يارب ؟:hlp:


*وبعدين بقا يعنى مفيش حل علشان نمشيهم
كدا هنستعمل طريقة 444
هههههههههه علشان يمشوا *​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى انا مش فاهمه بجد افرضو واحدة من البنات خالعة راسها مثلا ؟  انتو كاتمين على نفسنا فى كل مكان نروح فيه ؟leasantr
> ليه كده يارب ؟:hlp:



شكلي مش لوحدي اللي عندي الكلية سيندروم 

رجالة كتير عندهم اقصد


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وبعدين بقا يعنى مفيش حل علشان نمشيهم
> كدا هنستعمل طريقة 444
> هههههههههه علشان يمشوا *​



4 - 4 - 2 قصدك...


انتي كده هتخلي فريق الكورة فيه 13 لعيب مش 11 يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب حتى استغليني...واضحكي عليا بعدها....يعني انتو 2 وهم 2....اضحكي عليا خليني اساعدكو، وبعدين اطردوني


*هههههههههههه لا انا صريحة والاعتراف بالحق ابلة فضيلة :kap:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> 4 - 4 - 2 قصدك...
> 
> 
> انتي كده هتخلي فريق الكورة فيه 13 لعيب مش 11 يا رورو


*هههههههههه لا دى طريقة خاصة بالبنات محش يعرفها غيرنا 
انت عاوز توقعنى فى الكلام علشان اقولك ان احنا هنرش مياه ساقعة علشان تمشوا 
لا بقا يا اخويا مش هقولك *​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا انا صريحة والاعتراف بالحق ابلة فضيلة :kap:*​



طب يبقى خبي بقى لحد ما نمشي الاتنين دول بدل ما هتفضحي كل الخطط...

اول حاجة رشو مية...

مفيش ارمو مية نار...

مفيش خالص ع المولوتوف بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى عايز تعرف احنا مش بنحب فيكو ايه ؟ 
احم احم طيب اسمع ومتعدش لانه كتير leasantr
1- انه يبقا متخيل انه يعرف كل حاجة Mr know it all لدرجة انه فاكر انه يعرف عنى كل حاجة وفاهمنى اكتر من نفسى 
2- التحكم وفرض الرأى 
3- انه يفتكر انه علشان هو راجل ده ميزة فى حد ذاته 
4- الغباء 
5- العيون الزايغة بزيادة ( طبعا ديه جينات متأصلة فيكو بس انا بقول اللى بزيادة يعنى 
6- قلة الذوق وعدم التقدير وعدم تقدير المجهود والتعب 

7- التعامل مع اى بنت على انها واحد صاحبة 
بس كده :a63:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابنى بلاش انت خليك فى الكيلاس بتاعك الدنيا امتحانات
> وبعدين انت بق بس لسانك مترين هو ده اللى بنخدوا منك
> اجرى العب بعيد يا شاطر وبعدين انا تقولى يا طنط :a63::a63::a63:*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طنط
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس يا ماما


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب يبقى خبي بقى لحد ما نمشي الاتنين دول بدل ما هتفضحي كل الخطط...
> 
> اول حاجة رشو مية...
> 
> ...


*مفيش فايدة يعنى مش هتمشوا غير لما نتظاره فى التحرير شكلكم طب اوعوا بقا القنابل اللى هتتحدف عليكم 
لقد اعزر من جنزر هههههههه
:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يارورو  عايزين حاجة اقوى من المايه الساقعة ديه هما واخدين عليها على فكرة بيترشو كتير :spor2:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى عايز تعرف احنا مش بنحب فيكو ايه ؟
> احم احم طيب اسمع ومتعدش لانه كتير leasantr
> 1- انه يبقا متخيل انه يعرف كل حاجة Mr know it all لدرجة انه فاكر انه يعرف عنى كل حاجة وفاهمنى اكتر من نفسى
> 2- التحكم وفرض الرأى
> ...





الحمد لله مش فيا اي حاجه من دوول:999:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى عايز تعرف احنا مش بنحب فيكو ايه ؟
> احم احم طيب اسمع ومتعدش لانه كتير leasantr
> 1- انه يبقا متخيل انه يعرف كل حاجة Mr know it all لدرجة انه فاكر انه يعرف عنى كل حاجة وفاهمنى اكتر من نفسى
> 2- التحكم وفرض الرأى
> ...



من 1 لحد 4 بعيدة عني الحمد لله 

5- هاخاف من نفسي  مانتي اه ماتطلبيش المستحيل  بس اعتقد كوني مش كتير بيعجبوني ده هيساعد 
6- يعني انشاء الله مش فيا

7- اهي دي اللي مجنناني....اشرحو شوية في دي اعملي معروف لان كلكو بتقولو كده....لكن ايه بقى امثلة لده؟ مش عارف!


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى عايز تعرف احنا مش بنحب فيكو ايه ؟
> احم احم طيب اسمع ومتعدش لانه كتير leasantr
> 1- انه يبقا متخيل انه يعرف كل حاجة Mr know it all لدرجة انه فاكر انه يعرف عنى كل حاجة وفاهمنى اكتر من نفسى
> 2- التحكم وفرض الرأى
> ...


*الله عليكى يا انجل انتى كدا جبتى الخلاصة يا روحى 
ناس غيرهم يتكسفوا ويمشوا من هنا *​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رورو فيه توارد خواطر....شفتي انا وانتي باديين بالمية اهو 

مش مستنيكي تقولي لي


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى عايز تعرف احنا مش بنحب فيكو ايه ؟
> احم احم طيب اسمع ومتعدش لانه كتير leasantr
> 1- انه يبقا متخيل انه يعرف كل حاجة Mr know it all لدرجة انه فاكر انه يعرف عنى كل حاجة وفاهمنى اكتر من نفسى
> 2- التحكم وفرض الرأى
> ...


*ميةمية 
اديلك عشر نجوم
عندك حق بشوف رجالة قليلةالاصل
ولاتعرفش يعنى اية كلمة راجل*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> من 1 لحد 4 بعيدة عني الحمد لله
> 
> 5- هاخاف من نفسي  مانتي اه ماتطلبيش المستحيل  بس اعتقد كوني مش بيعجبوني كتير ده هيساعد
> 6- يعني انشاء الله مش فيا
> ...



انك تهزر معاها هزار بوابين:t31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> الحمد لله مش فيا اي حاجه من دوول:999:


*ده بامارة ايه لسانك اللى بينقط سم leasantr:a63:*​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> انك تهزر معاها هزار بوابين:t31:



ﻻ طبعاً ماهو دي بديهية...

بس هم يقصدوا اكتر من كده....


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يا رورو فيه توارد خواطر....شفتي انا وانتي باديين بالمية اهو
> 
> مش مستنيكي تقولي لي


*يا هاررر اسووووووووود 
مش نافع حاجة فيكم 
انا يائست خلاص خليكم *​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا هاررر اسووووووووود
> مش نافع حاجة فيكم
> انا يائست خلاص خليكم *​



مانا قلت لك...استغليني 

خليني اساعدك نطفشهم...وبعدين ابقي اقلبي عليا 

بس خلي بالك صاحبك strategist مش سهل  وخصوصاً بعد ما كشفتي نيتك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ده بامارة ايه لسانك اللى بينقط سم leasantr:a63:*​


:t13: شكرا شكرا:t13:
^__^


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو يتكسفو ؟هما دول بيتكسفو ؟ :t31:

ابن المسيح متأكد انهم مش فيك ؟ ديه حاجات اصيلة فى كل الرجالة يا ابنى leasantr

جونى لسه فيه حاجات تانية على فكرة 
بالنسبة لواحد صاحبك  ديه صعب تتشرح 
كملى يارورو


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جيرلز بجد....

اشرحو اكتر يعني ايه يكلمها كانه بيكلم واحد صاحبه....بديهي طبعاً انه مش هيضرب او يزعق او يشتم او كده...او ايه يا بت وبتاع...

انما انتو واضح ان فيه اكتر من كده....ايه بقى؟ بس بسرعة عشان هاروح انام كمان شوية    (افرحي يا رورو بس وريني هتمشي الباقيين لوحدك ازاي)


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا بجد اللى بيضايقنى فى الرجل 
اللى قالته انجل وهضيف كمان 

الرجل دايما واخد ان الست مخلوق ضعيف ملهاش راى فى اى حاجة ولو قالت رايها يقولها انتى متفهميش حاجة ويغلطها 
وكمان مفيش حاجة بترضى الرجل بمعنى ان الست تكون مهتمية يقول شكلك عاوزة حاجة علشان كدا بتعاملينى كويس 
لو اهملتوا تبقى مش واخدة بالك منى ومشغولة بالبيت يا هانم وانا كانى حاجة محطوطة على الرف سورى يعنى فى اللفظ 
وانه مهما تقدميله مش بيكفى ولا بيعجب 
وانك طول الوقت فى نظره مقصره 
مش عارفة نرضيهم ازاى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اول اختراعاتي في الفوتوشوب
عكيت فيه بما يرضي الله





​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى لسه فيه حاجات تانية على فكرة
> بالنسبة لواحد صاحبك  ديه صعب تتشرح
> كملى يارورو





			
				johnnie قال:
			
		

> يا جيرلز بجد....
> 
> اشرحو اكتر يعني ايه يكلمها كانه بيكلم واحد صاحبه....بديهي طبعاً انه مش هيضرب او يزعق او يشتم او كده...او ايه يا بت وبتاع...
> 
> انما انتو واضح ان فيه اكتر من كده....ايه بقى؟ بس بسرعة عشان هاروح انام كمان شوية  (افرحي يا رورو بس وريني هتمشي الباقيين لوحدك ازاي)



ﻻ بليييز لان كلكو بتتكلمو في دي 

ذنبي في رقبتك لو ما شرحتيش


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بجد اللى بيضايقنى فى الرجل
> اللى قالته انجل وهضيف كمان
> 
> الرجل دايما واخد ان الست مخلوق ضعيف ملهاش راى فى اى حاجة ولو قالت رايها يقولها انتى متفهميش حاجة ويغلطها
> ...



مش فيا حاجه من دول برضو
هدي نفسك يا رورو
متعمليش في نفسك كدهleasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> (افرحي يا رورو بس وريني هتمشي الباقيين لوحدك ازاي)


*طب يلا يا جونى ورينى همتك لما اشوف هتعرف تمشيهم ولا لا 
وبعدين انت لوحدك سهل هنتصرف فيك هههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بجد اللى بيضايقنى فى الرجل
> اللى قالته انجل وهضيف كمان
> 
> الرجل دايما واخد ان الست مخلوق ضعيف ملهاش راى فى اى حاجة ولو قالت رايها يقولها انتى متفهميش حاجة ويغلطها
> ...



بعيدة عني برضو الحمد لله 

بس انتي برضو يا رورو...لو سكت...هتقولي انت زعﻻن مني ومش مهتم بيا...لو اتكلم...انت مش سايبني في حالي ومش مقدر تعبي وو و و  تنكري؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش فيا حاجه من دول برضو
> هدي نفسك يا رورو
> متعمليش في نفسك كدهleasantr


*هههههههه شكلك كل الحاجات دى فيك وبعدين حد خد رايك 
حد سألك 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ما هو انا مش هعرف اشرحها ياجونى لان ديه بتبان فى المعامله فى الواقع فى طريقة السلام فى نوعية الكلام اللى بيتقال 
يمكن رورو تعرف تشرح احسن منى


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب يلا يا جونى ورينى همتك لما اشوف هتعرف تمشيهم ولا لا
> وبعدين انت لوحدك سهل هنتصرف فيك هههههههههه*​



تدفعي كام؟ والدفع مقدم لاني عارف انتي ناوية تعملي ايه فيا بعدها 

تشرحو سؤالي الأول.....


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بعيدة عني برضو الحمد لله
> 
> بس انتي برضو يا رورو...لو سكت...هتقولي انت زعﻻن مني ومش مهتم بيا...لو اتكلم...انت مش سايبني في حالي ومش مقدر تعبي وو و و  تنكري؟


*اكيد دى مش مقتصرة على الرجل لوحده 
انا بتكلم لمل تبقى قايم بواجبك على اكمل وجه ومع ذلك يتهمك انك مقصر 
لكن لو انا مقصرة فعلا هبقى عارفة ده 
فهمت قصدى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه شكلك كل الحاجات دى فيك وبعدين حد خد رايك
> حد سألك
> 
> *​


مش مستنكي لما تاخدي رايي اصلا:a63:


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما هو انا مش هعرف اشرحها ياجونى لان ديه بتبان فى المعامله فى الواقع فى طريقة السلام فى نوعية الكلام اللى بيتقال
> يمكن رورو تعرف تشرح احسن منى



طب انا اعرفها منين دي؟ هو فيه بنات حواليا اصﻻً عشان اجرب فيهم؟ وحتى لو فيه مفترض اني ابقى غتت على نصهم عشان اتعلم؟ ما تقولو حاجة مانتو اكيد جربتو وفيه امثلة في دماغكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*موافقة بس قولى بقا سؤالك كدا براحة علشان اركز واقولك اى خدمة *​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد دى مش مقتصرة على الرجل لوحده
> انا بتكلم لمل تبقى قايم بواجبك على اكمل وجه ومع ذلك يتهمك انك مقصر
> لكن لو انا مقصرة فعلا هبقى عارفة ده
> فهمت قصدى *​



ﻻ ماحنا بنتكلم في العيوب المتعلقة بالرجالة مش العيوب العامة 
او حتى عيوب في الاتنين بس موجودة في رجالة كتير 

بس انا مش قلقان على نفسي من دي الحمد لله


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد دى مش مقتصرة على الرجل لوحده
> انا بتكلم لمل تبقى قايم بواجبك على اكمل وجه ومع ذلك يتهمك انك مقصر
> لكن لو انا مقصرة فعلا هبقى عارفة ده
> فهمت قصدى *​



والنبي ما انتي عارفه حاجه خالص اصلا:a63:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> مش مستنكي لما تاخدي رايي اصلا:a63:


*اجرى العب بعيد يا شاطر *​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اول اختراعاتي في الفوتوشوب
> عكيت فيه بما يرضي الله
> 
> 
> ...


*بعد التصميم
دا  احب اقولك
انا عايز اعتزل الفوتوشوب
:kap: :kap: :kap:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موافقة بس قولى بقا سؤالك كدا براحة علشان اركز واقولك اى خدمة *​




هل محلات الجزاره بتبيع لحمه ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

مش فاكرة امثلة فى دماغى بس انا بعرفها حتى من طريقة السلام بتاعته اذا كان فاكرنى ابن خالته ولا لا 

رورو اشرحى انتى طيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش فاكرة امثلة فى دماغى بس انا بعرفها حتى من طريقة السلام بتاعته اذا كان فاكرنى ابن خالته ولا لا
> 
> رورو اشرحى انتى طيب


*ههههههه انا توهت منكم 
مش عارفة جونى بيتكلم على اى جزء بالظبط *​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

على موضوع انه يعامل بنت على انها واحد صاحبه 
اشرحى بقا ازاى لانى مش عارفه ومش فاكرة امثلة فى دماغى


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *موافقة بس قولى بقا سؤالك كدا براحة علشان اركز واقولك اى خدمة *​



بصي يا ست رورو...

دلوقتي كل بنت تقريباً بتقول انها بتتضايق اوي من الحكاية دي، وبيوصفوها:

"انه يعاملها كانه بيتعامل مع واحد صاحبه"


طبيعي الواحد وهو بيكلم بنت مش هيزعق او يشتم او يزقها مثﻻً او كده....
بس واضح انه فيه اكتر من كده بكتير...يعني طريقة السﻻم لما انجل قالت...زي ايه مثﻻً؟
او نوعية الكﻻم حتى...ايه يعني اللي المفروض الواحد يتفاداه، وهو بيعمله كتير مع اصحابه؟

من واقع خبرتكم يعني...


مرسي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*إية الكلام الفارغ اللى أنا شيفاة ده 

إزاى المصطبة النسائية قاعد عليها رجاله ؟؟ 

أنا لازم أبلغ الشرطة العسكرية حالاً .................. تيجى تقبض على كل اللى هنا *


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *إية الكلام الفارغ اللى أنا شيفاة ده
> 
> إزاى المصطبة النسائية قاعد عليها رجاله ؟؟
> 
> أنا لازم أبلغ الشرطة العسكرية حالاً .................. تيجى تقبض على كل اللى هنا *



بﻻش دول...دول فيهم غشامة الدنيا وهيزهقوكو اصﻻً عشان يمشوا هم بعدها


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> بصي يا ست رورو...
> 
> دلوقتي كل بنت تقريباً بتقول انها بتتضايق اوي من الحكاية دي، وبيوصفوها:
> 
> ...


*بص يا جونى دلوقتى كتير من الشباب بيتعامل مع البنت بطريقة رخمة مش بتحسس البنت انها بنت زى ايه 
انت بتقول السلام فى ولاد كتير لما تسلم على زمايلها فى الجامعة مثلا ازيك يا كابتن وتخبط على ايديها جامد 
وايه ده انتى شبه لاعب كرة اعرفه 
او ايه اللى انتى لبيساه ده تيشرت سبتى ايه للولاد 
حاجلت من دى بجرئة زيادة من غير لباقة البنت المفروض تتعامل معاها برقة وصوت واطى مش تتكلم معاها وانت بتزعق 
وتهزر باليد مثلا كل ده بيحصل *
*وانك تطلب منها طلبات رخمة كصديقة يعنى وهتساعدك *
*تقولها شوفوا البنات عاملة ازاى وانتم عاملين ازاى *
*حتى الرجل مع مراته المفروض ميجرحاش بالكلام حتى لو على سبيل الهزار ويقولها انتى فاكرة نفسك ست شوفى الستات عاملة ازاى ويقارنها باى حد *
*هى دى الحاجات اللى بتثبت انك بتعامل البنت كانها ولد *
​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بص يا جونى دلوقتى كتير من الشباب بيتعامل مع البنت بطريقة رخمة مش بتحسس البنت انها بنت زى ايه
> انت بتقول السلام فى ولاد كتير لما تسلم على زمايلها فى الجامعة مثلا ازيك يا كابتن وتخبط على ايديها جامد
> وايه ده انتى شبه لاعب كرة اعرفه
> او ايه اللى انتى لبيساه ده تيشرت سبتى ايه للولاد
> ...



مرسي يا رورو...

ماهو بديهي اي بني ادم مش هيعمل كده يعني...

بس واضح انكو بتتكلمو عن حاجات اكتر ومش باينة اكتر من كده...وده اللي انا باسأل عليه...

وصحيح مافهمتش السطر اللي بالاحمر


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*وانك تطلب منها طلبات رخمة كصديقة يعنى وهتساعدك 
اقصد يعنى يا جونى ان الولد ميطلبش من البنت انها تساعده 
وبده هتبقى ازاى هى بنت رقيقة المفروض ان الولاد هما اللى بيساعدوه 
واللى اقصده من السطر ان ولد مثلا يبقى بيحب بنت ويطلب من زملته 
البنت التانية انها تساعده انه يكلمها ولا يعرف تليفونها مثلا 
ده ايه ماهو كدا بيحسسها انها ولد صاحبه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

برافو يارورو 
وخصوصا التعليق على اللبس او الشعر 
ايه شعرك ده ؟ايه اللى انتى  لابساه ده ؟ انتى رايحة تلعبى كورة ؟ 

فيه بقا كلمة تانية قاتله : انتى  احلويتى على فكرة :hlp: معنى كده انى كنت قرد قبل كده ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> برافو يارورو
> وخصوصا التعليق على اللبس او الشعر
> ايه شعرك ده ؟ايه اللى انتى  لابساه ده ؟ انتى رايحة تلعبى كورة ؟
> 
> ...


*
*​ *ههههههههههههه اه فعلا يا انجل حاجة مستفذة بجد لما 
تلاقى ولد بيكلم بنت كدا 
*​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانك تطلب منها طلبات رخمة كصديقة يعنى وهتساعدك
> اقصد يعنى يا جونى ان الولد ميطلبش من البنت انها تساعده
> وبده هتبقى ازاى هى بنت رقيقة المفروض ان الولاد هما اللى بيساعدوه
> واللى اقصده من السطر ان ولد مثلا يبقى بيحب بنت ويطلب من زملته
> ...



تصدقي ان دي صدمتني شوية 

اهي دي عمري ماكنت هاتخيلها بصراحة 

يعني انتو ما تحبوش ولد يطلب منكو مساعدة في اي حاجة خالص؟

انا افتكرتك هتقولي ان لما يقولها تساعده يكلم واحدة، انه بيهينها يعني او هي احلى منها بس انتي شكلك بتتكلمي على طلب المساعدة عموماً...


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> تصدقي ان دي صدمتني شوية
> 
> اهي دي عمري ماكنت هاتخيلها بصراحة
> 
> ...


*لا يا جونى مش اقصد المساعدة فى حد ذاتها اقصد بالشكل ده الاسلوب نفسه ده بتبين انه بيكلم ولد صاحبه *​


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش فاكرة امثلة فى دماغى بس انا بعرفها حتى من طريقة السلام بتاعته اذا كان فاكرنى ابن خالته ولا لا
> 
> رورو اشرحى انتى طيب



صحيح طيب يا انجل....سﻻم زي ايه مثﻻً؟
افيدينا وحياتك....لان دي بالذات مش واضحة خالص



Angel.Eyes قال:


> برافو يارورو
> وخصوصا التعليق على اللبس او الشعر
> ايه شعرك ده ؟ايه اللى انتى  لابساه ده ؟ انتى رايحة تلعبى كورة ؟
> 
> فيه بقا كلمة تانية قاتله : انتى  احلويتى على فكرة :hlp: معنى كده انى كنت قرد قبل كده ؟



ايه شعرك ده وايه لبسك ده اكيد اي واحد عاقل مش هيقولها....

- ااااييي...اهو السطر الاخير ده بقى مشكلة لانه ممكن يطلع تلقائي...
طب ما يقول مثﻻً خسيتي او احلويتي...ده ما يشجعكيش مثﻻً ان الريجيم جايب نتيجة او ان النيو لوك اللي عملتيه طلع حلو؟


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> [/B][/CENTER]
> *ههههههههههههه اه فعلا يا انجل حاجة مستفذة بجد لما
> تلاقى ولد بيكلم بنت كدا
> *​


*انسى هموم الدنيا ياصحبى ايدي فى جيبى و ماشى براحتى*


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا جونى مش اقصد المساعدة فى حد ذاتها اقصد بالشكل ده الاسلوب نفسه ده بتبين انه بيكلم ولد صاحبه *​



طب معلش مرة كمان وضحي شوية ....(اخر مرة هاقول لك وضحي ماتقلقيش...عشان هانام خﻻص  )

(شفتي طفشتلك الرجالة انا...من غير ما اعمل حاجة حتى  )


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يعنى طريقة السلام اللى قالتها رورو او انه يسلم عليها وهو مش باصص ليها اصلا او انها تحس لما تيجى تكلمه انه مش سامع ولا منتبه هى بتقول ايه 

لالالا كلمة احلويتى ديه مش حلوة وعلى فكرة تعليق راجل على وزن واحدة حاجة مش كويسة اساسا وبتحرج البنت وخصوصا لو كان قدام الناس لان ده معناه انه مركز اوى فى جسمها وديه ديه حاجة مش حلوة 
وكمان اصلا التعليق على الوزن حاجة مش حلوة اساسا سواء جات من ولد او بنت الا لو انو اتنين اصحاب اوى وواخدين على بعض ويكون بينهم وبين بعض


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يعنى طريقة السلام اللى قالتها رورو او انه يسلم عليها وهو مش باصص ليها اصلا او انها تحس لما تيجى تكلمه انه مش سامع ولا منتبه هى بتقول ايه
> 
> لالالا كلمة احلويتى ديه مش حلوة وعلى فكرة تعليق راجل على وزن واحدة حاجة مش كويسة اساسا وبتحرج البنت وخصوصا لو كان قدام الناس لان ده معناه انه مركز اوى فى جسمها وديه ديه حاجة مش حلوة
> وكمان اصلا التعليق على الوزن حاجة مش حلوة اساسا سواء جات من ولد او بنت الا لو انو اتنين اصحاب اوى وواخدين على بعض ويكون بينهم وبين بعض



1- اااااااخ  اهو مش باصصلها دي او مش سامع دي مشكلة كبيرة في الرجالة....اننا ممكن نكون باصين في اللي بنعمله...فسواء ولد او بنت ممكن مانكونش باصين ....ولو اني اعتقد مع البنت طبيعي هاسيب اللي ف ايدي واسلم بابتسامة اد كده ... لو ولد ممكن اطنش وما ابصش 

2- اه صح...معاكي حق في دي....(مع ان الواحد ممكن يعملها بسﻻمة نية زي ما شفتي) بس اه...كده فهمت...مرسي


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طب معلش مرة كمان وضحي شوية ....(اخر مرة هاقول لك وضحي ماتقلقيش...عشان هانام خﻻص  )
> 
> (شفتي طفشتلك الرجالة انا...من غير ما اعمل حاجة حتى  )


*فى خيالك فى احلامك
فقط
انا مازلت موجود*


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *فى خيالك فى احلامك
> فقط
> انا مازلت موجود*



انت طلعت منين يا سمير  ؟


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انت طلعت منين يا سمير  ؟


*من تحت الارض 
وشايف كلامك كلة
يا ريس *


----------



## Strident (22 ديسمبر 2012)

هاقول لكو تصبحو على خير بقى...

Bonne nuit a` tous


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> هاقول لكو تصبحو على خير بقى...
> 
> Bonne nuit a` tous


*وانت قطة من غير ديل* :crazy_pil


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*سكتوا ليه 
كان معايا تليفون اجى الاقى المصطبة فضيت كدا *​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سكتوا ليه
> كان معايا تليفون اجى الاقى المصطبة فضيت كدا *​


*وجودك فى المصطبة ببنبقى موجودين
مش موجودة يبقى احنا مش موجودين
دا بس لانك غالية علينا يا بنت الغالى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *وجودك فى المصطبة ببنبقى موجودين
> مش موجودة يبقى احنا مش موجودين
> دا بس لانك غالية علينا يا بنت الغالى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ميرسى يا سمير ربنا يخليك *​


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا سمير ربنا يخليك *​


*تحبى نرغى فى اية يا رورو*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تحبى نرغى فى اية يا رورو*


*هجيب البت بتول وهاجى نرغى ههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير يابشر 
انا جيت من غير ماحد يجيبني  علي فكرة ههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سالخير يابشر
> انا جيت من غير ماحد يجيبني  علي فكرة ههههههه
> *


*ايه يابت الاحساس ده اول مرة اعرف انك بتحسى هههههههه
جيتى عن طريق الحاسة الساسة *:fun_lol:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يابت الاحساس ده اول مرة اعرف انك بتحسى هههههههه
> جيتى عن طريق الحاسة الساسة *:fun_lol:​


*شوفت بفهما وهي طايرهleasantr
لا جيت عن طريق صلاح سالم ههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *شوفت بفهما وهي طايرهleasantr
> لا جيت عن طريق صلاح سالم ههههههه
> *


*هههههههههه ليه يابت ده زحمة اوووووووى 
مخدتيش ليه احمد عرابى *
*الا هو فى طريق اسمه احمد عرابى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه ليه يابت ده زحمة اوووووووى
> مخدتيش ليه احمد عرابى *
> *الا هو فى طريق اسمه احمد عرابى *​


*مش احمد عرابي ده شاعر باين يابت ههههههه
هو بقي طريق:hlp:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مش احمد عرابي ده شاعر باين يابت ههههههه
> هو بقي طريق:hlp:
> *


*ههههههههههههه يابت التانى ابن عمه باين  
احمد شوقى دخلتى الدنيا فى بعض 
لخبطينى :spor2:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه يابت التانى ابن عمه باين
> احمد شوقى دخلتى الدنيا فى بعض
> لخبطينى :spor2:*​


*اممممممممممم 
طيب بالنوسبة لاحمد عز ايه الاخبارleasantr
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اممممممممممم
> طيب بالنوسبة لاحمد عز ايه الاخبارleasantr
> *


*سمعت الاسم ده قبل كدا 
سمعتيه فين يا بت يا رورو فين فين 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سمعت الاسم ده قبل كدا
> سمعتيه فين يا بت يا رورو فين فين
> *​


*اكيد في ماتش كورة
لانه بيلعب في حرس الحدود تقريبا :a63:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اكيد في ماتش كورة
> لانه بيلعب في حرس الحدود تقريبا :a63:
> *


*هههههههههه لا ده حد مرمى فى ابو زعبل دوقتى 
وفى احمد عز الممثل اختارى اللى يعجبك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه لا ده حد مرمى فى ابو زعبل دوقتى
> وفى احمد عز الممثل اختارى اللى يعجبك *​


*يبقي خلينا في بتاع الحديد عشان انا بحب السوبانخ *


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يبقي خلينا في بتاع الحديد عشان انا بحب السوبانخ *


*هههههههههه طب وحياتك عاوزة 2 كيلو سوبانخ وواحد امبولى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه طب وحياتك عاوزة 2 كيلو سوبانخ وواحد امبولى *​


*يخرب عقلك هههههههه
ايه يابت التهيس ده
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخرب عقلك هههههههه
> ايه يابت التهيس ده
> *


*فرحانة علشان تليفونى باظ *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فرحانة علشان تليفونى باظ *


*هههههههههه
الموبايل ؟

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه
> الموبايل ؟
> 
> *


*ايووووووووووون *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايووووووووووون *


*باظ ازاي ياموكوسه:hlp:*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*المفروض المصطبة دى تخش موسوعة جينست
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *باظ ازاي ياموكوسه:hlp:*


*مش عارف لوحده 
اخويا خده يصلحهولى 
وجابلى عدة عرة قاعدة بيها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *المفروض المصطبة دى تخش موسوعة جينست
> *


*ليه يا سمير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارف لوحده
> اخويا خده يصلحهولى
> وجابلى عدة عرة قاعدة بيها *​


*معلش فداكي
واكيد هيتصلح

بس ممكن متكلمنيش طول مانتي شايله عدة عرةleasantr
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *المفروض المصطبة دى تخش موسوعة جينست
> *


هااااااااااااااو


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه يا سمير *​


*ال686 صفحةفى المصطبة
بينما مصطبة الرجالة  
معدوش ال 100
ويمكناقل بكتيررررر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

* متكلكنيش
لا مش هكليكى طول ما انا مسكاها 
ههههههههههههه
ايه يابت بلعتى لسانك ولا اييييييه 
ركزى 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هااااااااااااااو


هااااااااااااااو
ولامااااااااااااااااااااااو
اصلاها بتفرق
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ال686 صفحةفى المصطبة
> بينما مصطبة الرجالة
> معدوش ال 100
> ويمكناقل بكتيررررر*


*خمسة وخميسة انت جاى تقر علينا 
وعلى راى المثل 
حسدوا الفقيرة على الحصيرة *
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * متكلكنيش
> لا مش هكليكى طول ما انا مسكاها
> ههههههههههههه
> ايه يابت بلعتى لسانك ولا اييييييه
> ...


*يخرب عقلك
لحقتني تنقريها
مانا صلحتها
معلش اصلي انا صاحيه بدري وبنام علي نفسويتي:smil16:
*


Samir poet قال:


> هااااااااااااااو
> ولامااااااااااااااااااااااو
> اصلاها بتفرق
> ههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههه لا هاااااااااااااو*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخرب عقلك
> لحقتني تنقريها
> مانا صلحتها
> معلش اصلي انا صاحيه بدري وبنام علي نفسويتي:smil16:
> *


*لا مش مصدقة نفسويتى بتول هتنام بدرى وكمان صحيتى بدرى لا حاجة هتحصل يا جودعان 
لا اسبتى يابت قدها وقدود
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا مش مصدقة نفسويتى بتول هتنام بدرى وكمان صحيتى بدرى لا حاجة هتحصل يا جودعان
> لا اسبتى يابت قدها وقدود
> *​


*ايون شجعيني شجعيني ههههههه
يابنتي انا بقالي خمناشر يوم بنام الساعه 12 بليل وبصحا 9 الصبح :999:

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون شجعيني شجعيني ههههههه
> يابنتي انا بقالي خمناشر يوم بنام الساعه 12 بليل وبصحا 9 الصبح :999:
> 
> *


*لالالالالالالالالالالا 
متقوووووووليشششششششششش
والنعمة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا
> متقوووووووليشششششششششش
> والنعمة *​


*اه والنيعمة
بس تصدقي النوم بدري ده احساس رائع
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خمسة وخميسة انت جاى تقر علينا
> وعلى راى المثل
> حسدوا الفقيرة على الحصيرة *
> ههههههههههه
> ​


*خلينى ساكت كفاية عدد المشاركات فى الموضوع
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخرب عقلك
> لحقتني تنقريها
> مانا صلحتها
> معلش اصلي انا صاحيه بدري وبنام علي نفسويتي:smil16:
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه
بس مااااااااااااااو
افضل لانها قطة
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *خلينى ساكت كفاية عدد المشاركات فى الموضوع
> هههههههههههههههههه*


*55555555555555555*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *55555555555555555*​


*شوية كدا والمصطبة هتخش على ال 10  تالف مشاركة
هاااااااااار اسوح
على المصطبةدى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*انت داخل ترغي ولا تنق ههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انت داخل ترغي ولا تنق ههههههه*


*الاتنين بصراحة 
لانى مخنوووووق اوووى بجداااااااا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*طيب انت مخنوق تنق علي خلق الله لييييييييه*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب انت مخنوق تنق علي خلق الله لييييييييه*


*الله امال عاوزنى ابقى مخنوق لوحدى
هههههههههههههههه leasantr*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا طبعا نتخنق كلنا
ويانعيش عيشه فل
يانتخنق احنا الكل*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا طبعا نتخنق كلنا
> ويانعيش عيشه فل
> يانتخنق احنا الكل*


*مية مية 
:999:
تحبونرغى فى اية بجدا
لانى مخنوقوحتاج افضفض*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

شوف انت ياسمير حابب تتكلم في ايه واحنا معاك
اتفضل فضفض باللي مدايقك مثلا


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شوف انت ياسمير حابب تتكلم في ايه واحنا معاك
> اتفضل فضفض باللي مدايقك مثلا


*اووك
ماشى 
على رغم اللى بيحصل الجنس
الخشن الرجالة للجنس الناعم المراءة
بس اللى محيرنى كل الكراهية دى من المراءة للرجل*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*يارب تعدمني لو كنت فهمت حاجة*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يارب تعدمني لو كنت فهمت حاجة*


*المراءة
بتكرهة الرجل 
كتيررر
جدااااااااااا
فى حاجات كتيرة اوووووووى
طيب لية كل الكراهية *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا مش كل الستات بيكرهوا الرجاله ياسمير اكيد
فيه وفيه 
بس ليه السؤال ده يعني

*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا مش كل الستات بيكرهوا الرجاله ياسمير اكيد
> فيه وفيه
> بس ليه السؤال ده يعني
> 
> *


*بسمع الفاظ وحشة على الرجالة
بى ابشع الفاظ بسمعها بوادينى من 
الستات على الرجالة
يعنى بسمع وبشوف بى عينى
ودا خلنى تعبت نفسينا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفاظ وحشه 
مممم مش عارفه اقولك ايه
بس صدقني صوابعك مش زي بعضها
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الفاظ وحشه
> مممم مش عارفه اقولك ايه
> بس صدقني صوابعك مش زي بعضها
> *


*طبعا فى صبعى الكبيرة تخين
وعندى الصغير قصير اووى
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياراجل
دي معجزة*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياراجل
> دي معجزة*


*ولا معجزة ولا يحزنون
يلا على راى سمورة الشاعر
الللى هو انا
عيش وركب شباك شيش
وغير السمك متشويش
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*واو  ايه الشعر الجامد ده 
انا بحب السمك المشوي
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واو  ايه الشعر الجامد ده
> انا بحب السمك المشوي
> *


*يعنى ماشية فى سكتى
بتحبى السمك المشوية*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*اها بحبه كتير اكلتي المفضله
معلش سمير انا هقوم انام 
ونكمل موضوع السمك ده بكرا
تصبح علي الف خير
ربنا معاك
*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اها بحبه كتير اكلتي المفضله
> معلش سمير انا هقوم انام
> ونكمل موضوع السمك ده بكرا
> تصبح علي الف خير
> ...


*اووووووك
ماشى وابقى هاتلى سكتين
مشوين بكرة
اووووووووك*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 ديسمبر 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير... في حد هنا؟


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير... في حد هنا؟


*اةانا هنا يا هيفاء
وانتى طيبة ويااااارب تحققى كل اللى
نفسك فية *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله الساعه خمسه الصبح وعدد زوار المصطبه 12 اشلون تجي !

هلا سمور اشلونك ؟ ابغي اسولف عن اعيادكم وش تسون فيها وش هي طقوسكم؟


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماشاء الله الساعه خمسه الصبح وعدد زوار المصطبه 12 اشلون تجي !
> 
> هلا سمور اشلونك ؟ ابغي اسولف عن اعيادكم وش تسون فيها وش هي طقوسكم؟


*ههههههههههههه
اشلونك
اةلونى بنى زى بنى ادمين
هههههههههههه
كويس الحمدلله 
اعيادنا هقولك
بنسبة لى اخوتنا المسييحين
وغير المسييحين 
فلازم نعيد عليهم 
لية بى الكلام انما افعال
اما الطقس عيد الميلاد المجيد
فهوعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح لة كل المجد
وادى كل ما يخص طقس عيد الميلاد المجيد
المصدر موقع الانبا تكلا
http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...ites-n-Rituals-006-Christmas-to-Epiphany.html*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وش تسون في البيت؟ يعني مثلا الغربيين عندهم التيركي ياكلونه انتم وش تاكلون؟


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وش تسون في البيت؟ يعني مثلا الغربيين عندهم التيركي ياكلونه انتم وش تاكلون؟


*كتير اكلات
بنسبة لى مش بعرف اطبخ
لانى ولدهههههههههه
هقولك اللى اعرفةمثلا
اسماك وحلويات والحمام المحشى
وملوخة بى الارانب كدا يعنى*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يعني ماعندكم اكله معينه ماتطبخوها الا في العيد؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وبعد ابسال عن الهدايا هو ضروري تجيبون لبعض هدايا في العيد؟ مثل الغربيين هدية الكرسمس شئ مقدس


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يعني ماعندكم اكله معينه ماتطبخوها الا في العيد؟


*البنات هنا
مثلا شقاوة ورورو كتير هنا
يعرفوالاكل اكتر منى
لانى معرفش الاكلة المميزة*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وبعد ابسال عن الهدايا هو ضروري تجيبون لبعض هدايا في العيد؟ مثل الغربيين هدية الكرسمس شئ مقدس


*طبعا كم قولت سابقا ليكى
واجب المسيحى ليس شرط دينى وانما 
كا اخوات ليس لدينا احد غريب
المسيح قال
**لاني  جعت فاطعمتموني .عطشت فسقيتموني .كنت غريبا فاويتموني .عريانا فكسوتموني .  مريضا فزرتموني .محبوسا فاتيتم اليا. فيجيبه الابرار حينئذ قائلين :يارب  متي رايناك جائعا فاطعمناك .او عطشانا فسقيناك ؟ومتي رايناك غريبا فاويناك  ،اوعريانا فكسوناك؟ومتي رايناك مريضا او محبوسا فاتينا االيك؟ فيجيب الملك  ويقول لهم : الحق اقول لكم : بما انكم فعلتموه باحد اخوتي هؤلاء الاصاغر ،  فبي فعلتم. "متي 35:25-40"*

*ويبختو اللى نفس الاية 
*
*خصوص فى اى وقت يمر بة*
*الاكل والشرب والملابس ومساعدة الفقراء والمساكين*
*وكل انسان محتاج حد جنبو*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ما احلى المصطبة وهى من غير ولاد :new6:


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما احلى المصطبة وهى من غير ولاد :new6:



انا ماكنتش ناوي اكتب فيها بس تعليقك خﻻني احب اعكنن بس 


(انا عكسك بقى...اي مكان بيبقى بااايخ اوي من غير بنات  )


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*ملحقنآش نتهنى يآ توأمتى *
وآضح إن حرب آلإستقلآل هتبدأ بدرى بدرى 



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى انتو متقدروش تستغنوا عننا لكن احنا نقدر :59:

سيكرت شكلنا هنعمل حرب وبعدين هنعلن يوم الاستقلال زى امريكا لما استقلت عن انجلترا :new6: مستعدين يابنات للحرب ؟
بس طبعا علشان احنا الجنس اللطيف لازم حتى واحنا بنحارب نكون فى كامل هيئتنا من مكياج وشعر واللذى منه :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههـ *طيب **كدآ محتآجين علم علشآن نرفع**ه ..؟*

*دآئماً ودوما مستعدين* .. بس بآلنسبة للى مآبيحطوش مكيآج أصلاً :fun_lol:



*.،*​​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى انتو متقدروش تستغنوا عننا لكن احنا نقدر :59:
> 
> سيكرت شكلنا هنعمل حرب وبعدين هنعلن يوم الاستقلال زى امريكا لما استقلت عن انجلترا :new6: مستعدين يابنات للحرب ؟
> بس طبعا علشان احنا الجنس اللطيف لازم حتى واحنا بنحارب نكون فى كامل هيئتنا من مكياج وشعر واللذى منه :new6:



بجد؟ انتو ممكن فعﻻً تستغنو عن الرجالة وتعيشو مع بنات بس من غير ما تحسو ان فيه حاجة ناقصة؟


دي هتبقى احلى حرب 

ومين هيبقو الخونة او الجواسيس من الناحيتين؟


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوة ياسيكرت لازم نختار علم وشعار كمان 
البناتيت قادموووووووووووووووون :new6:
استنى بقا احاول اشوف علم ايه رأيك فى ده ؟





او ده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وده الزى العسكرى بتاعنا 





او ده


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اه سيكرت بالنسبة للمكياج مش مهم احنا حلوين من غير حاجة :new8:
احنا نسميا الثورة البنكية (pink يعنى )


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههههـ
*جميل آلعلم* ويآسلآم لو وردة صغيرة ولآ فرآشة فى آلنص  


خلينآ فى آلزى آلأولآنى أحسن إحنآ عآيزين نطفشهم مش آلعكس 

*كدآ مآفضلش غير آلأسلحة .. *:new6:





























*.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اه سيكرت بالنسبة للمكياج مش مهم احنا حلوين من غير حاجة :new8:
> احنا نسميا الثورة البنكية (pink يعنى )


*بآلظبط كدآ 3**>*

وأعتقد آلأسلحة مآشية مع أهدآف آلثورة :new6:



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههه جميلة اوووووووووووى ياسيكرت بجد عجبتنى الدبابة البينك ديه بس كده هما هيلزقو فى المصطبة زيادة 
بس احنا هنعمل ايه بقلم الروج ده ؟ مكن يبقا سلاح ؟ ايه ؟ نرسم بيه على وشهم مثلا :new6:

ايوة ياجونى احنا نقدر نعيش من غيركو حتى شوف لما واحدة بيموت جوزها فيه ستات كتير بتعيش من غير جواز بعده انما العكس مش صحيح :59:


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مه**ى دى آلمشكلة *.. وآضح إننى محتآجين خطة إسترآتيجية قوية 
ههههههـ أهآ علشآن نفرق بين آلمصآب وآلسليم ... ونخلى آلمسكرآ وآلآى شآدو للحآلآت آلحرجة :new6:


فعلاً آنجل *آلمرأهـ عندهآ إكتفآء ذآتى أكتر من آلرجل* ..!
ومش تنسى عآمل آلوفآء كمآن :fun_lol:



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

> *,.*
> 
> *مه**ى دى آلمشكلة *.. وآضح إننى محتآجين خطة إسترآتيجية قوية
> ههههههـ أهآ علشآن نفرق بين آلمصآب وآلسليم ... ونخلى آلمسكرآ وآلآى شآدو للحآلآت آلحرجة :new6:​



ههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك والمصاب هيتصاب من ايه اصلا ؟ هههههههههه وحلوة الحالات الحرجة ديه  ده احنا على كده نازلين بكامل علبة مكياجنا :fun_lol: قصدى اسلحتنا :new6:
 



> فعلاً آنجل *آلمرأهـ عندهآ إكتفآء ذآتى أكتر من آلرجل* ..!
> ومش تنسى عآمل آلوفآء كمآن :fun_lol:



فعلا ياسيكرت لان المرأة نفسيا اقوى من الرجل :new8:​ 

​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

على فكرة فيه واحد عضو متخفى غيرى موجود فى الموضوع وشكله كده راجل وجاثوث :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههههههه موتينى من الضحك والمصاب هيتصاب من ايه اصلا ؟ هههههههههه وحلوة الحالات الحرجة ديه  ده احنا على كده نازلين بكامل علبة مكياجنا :fun_lol: قصدى اسلحتنا :new6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههـ يآ بنتى مش حرب وأسلحة ودبآبآت ..* طبيعى يكون فيه مصآبين*
أمآل هنبقى آلجيش وآلشعب أيد وآحدة ..! :fun_lol:
ههههههـ آهآ يحمدوآ ربنآ إننآ مش هنآخد آلشآمبوهآت وآلكريمآت ذخيرة إضآفية  :new6:





عآرفة يآ آنجل *بقيت بستغرب فعلاً إللى بيحصل*
يعنى ظآهرة بقيت بلآحظهآ إن آلست دلوقتى بقت أقوى فى آلمسئولية وآلإحتمآل بكتير من آلرجل
مش فآهمة دى طبيعتهآ فعلاً ولآ بقت بتحمل نفسهآ أكتر من طآقتهآ علشآن تثبت نفسهآ فى مجتمعنآ دآ ..؟





*.،*​

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههـ *جآثوث ..؟ يبقى نحضر آلروج *ً :fun_lol:



*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ما احلى المصطبة وهى من غير ولاد :new6:


*وما اجمل ومااروع عندما يتم احتلال المصطبة
من الاولاد ياااة شعور جميل
بى الانتصار
ههههههههههههه:t39::t39:
*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 ديسمبر 2012)

خبوووووا عيااااالكم 
بيتر جااااااااالكم 
^_^​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههه لا ياسيكرت خلى الشامبوهات والكريمات ديه فى الخطة اللى جاية اعتقد انهم هيسلمو من اول قلم روج :new6:

لا ياسيكرت هى فعلا المرأة نفسيا اقوى لسبب انها من زمان ومن صغرها بتتعرض لتقلبات نفسية شديدة بسبب مثلا الدورة الشهرية والحمل والولادة والرضاعة كل لخبطة الهرمونات ديه وال mood swings اللى بتتعرض ليه والاكتئاب اوقات مع قدرتها على انها مع كل ده تقدر تكمل وتشتغل وممكن كمان تهتم ببيتها واولادها مع قدرتها على الصبر اكتر من الراجل ده غير طبعا قدرتها على العياط ده بيخليها تستحمل وعلشان هى صبورة لما بتنفجر بتكون قاسية جدا 

اتفرجى على قصص قتل الزوجات لازواجهم تلاقيها مثلا استحملته 25 سنة وبعدين قررت تتخلص منه ولما بتتخلص منه بتعملها بأبشع الطرق واقساها 

ده غير فيه حاجة كمان ان الست لما بتحب بتحب بكل ما فيها وحتى الكتاب المقدس اشار للحكاية ديه لما داوود النبى رثا يوناثان وقاله ان محبتك لى كانت اعجب من محبة النساء 
ولما المسيح اتصلب اللى وقفو جنبو وساندوه من اول الدفن لحد القيامة كان المريمات والسيدات بينما التلاميذ الرجالة كانو خايفين وهربانيين 
الست لما تؤمن بقضية معينة  بتكون قوية جدا فى الدفاع عنها


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههههههه جميلة اوووووووووووى ياسيكرت بجد عجبتنى الدبابة البينك ديه بس كده هما هيلزقو فى المصطبة زيادة
> بس احنا هنعمل ايه بقلم الروج ده ؟ مكن يبقا سلاح ؟ ايه ؟ نرسم بيه على وشهم مثلا :new6:
> 
> ايوة ياجونى احنا نقدر نعيش من غيركو حتى شوف لما واحدة بيموت جوزها فيه ستات كتير بتعيش من غير جواز بعده انما العكس مش صحيح :59:



معلش انا روحت واكلت وكده  عشان كده كنت مختفي 


- ايه؟  طب ليه الندالة دي!! يعني مش موضوع وفاء بقى ده موضوع انكو مش محتاجين اصﻻً؟ 

ﻻ فعﻻً سؤال لكل بنت ...بجد ممكن فعﻻً تقضي حياتك كلها مع بنات بس وكل اصحابك وكده يبقو بنات ومن غير جواز وكده؟


- دي حرب مسخرة بصراحة 

بس الطيارة البمبي دي اكتر حاجة خلتني افتح بقي م المفاجأة! جبتيها منين دي يا سيكرت؟
واه بالظبط ده احنا كده هنلزق اكتر....بس الاكيد اننا هنتجمد م الذهول  محدش هيفتح بقه حتى!
كله هيقف ويتفرج وبس


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> خبوووووا عيااااالكم
> بيتر جااااااااالكم
> ^_^​


*اناوانت فى حتةوهما
بقىحتة تانية
واللىبت جمعنا كلنا
مصطبةواحدة وعجبى عليك يا زمن*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> معلش انا روحت واكلت وكده  عشان كده كنت مختفي
> 
> 
> - ايه؟  طب ليه الندالة دي!! يعني مش موضوع وفاء بقى ده موضوع انكو مش محتاجين اصﻻً؟
> ...



مش بالظبط ياجونى يعنى اكيد كل واحد بيحتاج للتانى بس انا قصدى ان لو الظروف حكمت انها تعيش لوحدها بتقدر تعملها وانا جبتلك مثال لما واحدة يموت جوزها حتى وهى صغيرة كتير جدا بتلاقيها مش بتتجوز بعده 
اما الراجل صغير كبير قرب يموت لازم ( غالبا ) بيتجوز بعدها 

ههههههههه شوفت بقا ؟ احنا كده هننتصر فى الحرب من كتر الذهول اللى هيجلكو 
ده احنا لسه مش نزلنا بذخيرة الشامبوهات والكريمات 

سمير وابن المسيح تقهقرتوا وانهزمتوا ولا لسه محتاجين قلمين روج كمان ؟ :new6:


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش بالظبط ياجونى يعنى اكيد كل واحد بيحتاج للتانى بس انا قصدى ان لو الظروف حكمت انها تعيش لوحدها بتقدر تعملها وانا جبتلك مثال لما واحدة يموت جوزها حتى وهى صغيرة كتير جدا بتلاقيها مش بتتجوز بعده
> اما الراجل صغير كبير قرب يموت لازم ( غالبا ) بيتجوز بعدها
> 
> ههههههههه شوفت بقا ؟ احنا كده هننتصر فى الحرب من كتر الذهول اللى هيجلكو
> ...



- معرفش الاحصائية دي بصراحة ... او انها غالباً ما بتتجوزش حتى...

- بس ناقصكو كتييير لسه....اللوجيستيكس Logistics اللي هو الامدادات والحاجات دي...
وكمان الintelligence...المخابرات...والاتصاﻻت والحاجات دي 

وﻻ انتو هترمو البنات كده وهم وحظهم؟
ابسط حاجة عشان لو فيه طيارة فوق ما ترميش قلم روج وﻻ ازازة شامبو على بنت تانية تحت


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*دول بدأو يتوآفدوآ ..!*
شكلهم مآشفوش آلأسلحة ولقد جنت على نفسهآ بقى :fun_lol:



موآفقة على كل إللى قولتيه يآ آنجل 
كل آلعوآمل دى أكيد بتسآهم فى ثقل آلمرأهـ و قوتهآ
بس بشفق عليهآ أحيآناً لمآ بتتحمل معظم آلمسئولية مع إن دآ مش دورهآ ..* كل دآ علشآن بس تدآفع عن طموحهآ*

وبتدفع فى آلمقآبل ضغط عصبى وبدنى "* حتى لو هى مؤهله ليه فهو مش عآدل بردو *"


 
 
*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سمير وابن المسيح تقهقرتوا وانهزمتوا ولا لسه محتاجين قلمين روج كمان ؟ :new6:


*تعالى بس انتى صالة الرياضية اللى بروحها
وهتشوفى هعمل فى وشك اية ان شالله :boxing: :boxing:
على كاااااام :bomb: 
على شوية حركات من دى :act19: 
واعلن انتصرى بالشكل دا :fun_lol: 
والخبر يتنشر فى الجرايد بالشكل دا :t39:
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *دول بدأو يتوآفدوآ ..!*
> شكلهم مآشفوش آلأسلحة ولقد جنت على نفسهآ بقى :fun_lol:
> ...


*يعجبنى فيكى السرحان دا
بتحلمى ياحلوة انتى وهى انكم تنصروا
وعلى راى الثوكرة ثيكرات
وهى  بتقولى ثمير
عثل يا ناس لسانها بينقط شربات ثكر
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

سيكرت صحيح عايزين نشوف نظام الاسرى هنعمل فيهم ايه وهنعذبهم ازاى ؟ :fun_lol:

لا ياجونى احنا واثقين من اسلحتنا وبالنسة للطيارات بتاعتنا فيها sensors بتحس اذا كان اللى تحتها بنت ولا ولد لو بنت مش بتضرب :new6:


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ يآ بنتى مش حرب وأسلحة ودبآبآت ..* طبيعى يكون فيه مصآبين*
> أمآل هنبقى آلجيش وآلشعب أيد وآحدة ..! :fun_lol:
> ههههههـ آهآ يحمدوآ ربنآ إننآ مش هنآخد آلشآمبوهآت وآلكريمآت ذخيرة إضآفية  :new6:
> 
> ...



منين صحيح حكمتي ان الست بتتحمل المسئولية اكتر؟
مش باعارض بس حابب اعرف منين حكمتي يعني   (ملحوظة: انا متفق معاكي ع الاقل في مصر) بس عايز اعرف منين جبتي الفكرة


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *دول بدأو يتوآفدوآ ..!*
> شكلهم مآشفوش آلأسلحة ولقد جنت على نفسهآ بقى :fun_lol:
> ...



خليهم يزيدوا لقد وقعو فى الفخ :new6:

اه صحيح ده غير انها مع كل ده بتبقا مش عاجبه بردو وممكن متلاقيش حد يدعمها او يشجعها او يقدر مجهودها 
ده غير انها بتبقا ممزقة بين طموحها الشخصى ودورها فى الاسرة


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بس كويس انكو هتحاربو بنضافة مش هتعملو جرايم حرب 

مفيناش من اسلحة كيماوية او بيولوجية ... هه عشان بس يكون واضح!

الاسرى بقى هيتعمل فيهم ايه؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير يا بنات ويا ولاد ويا كل الموجودين هنا 
يابنات حلوة الحرب دى انا عاوزا احارب معاكم شوفولى سلاح امسكه 
انا بفكر سلاحى يكون السيشوار ههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> سيكرت صحيح عايزين نشوف نظام الاسرى هنعمل فيهم ايه وهنعذبهم ازاى ؟ :fun_lol:
> 
> لا ياجونى احنا واثقين من اسلحتنا وبالنسة للطيارات بتاعتنا فيها sensors بتحس اذا كان اللى تحتها بنت ولا ولد لو بنت مش بتضرب :new6:



تصدقي لسه باسأل عن الأسرى، واقصد الاسرى من الناحيتين ...

الطيارات دي مثال....لكن الدبابات وغيرها ماهي بتضرب بعيد وانتي مش شايفة 

هتخبطو ف بعض كده 

اجرو قمر صناعي الاول


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أمممم
لو آلموضوع بجد فانآ بشوف موضوع إن آلأرملة مآبتتجوزش أحيآناً بيكون مجتمعى أكتر
يعنى مجتمعنآ آللطيف آلظريف بيصرح دآ للرجل عآدى بعكس آلست
خصوصاً إن آلعآدى كل آلأمور آلمنزلية دى أختصآص آلمرأهـ وآلرجل يغرق فى شبر ميه "* فكر مجتمعى بردو *"

*بس من نآحية آلوفآء فعآطفياً آلمرأهـ تكسب *

وممكن آلبنت أو آلرجل أهآ يعيشوآ لوحدهم ... بس بعد مآ نجنب تأثير ضغوط وفكر آلمجتمع " *وتدليعه للرجل* " :shutup22:



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أمممم
> لو آلموضوع بجد فانآ بشوف موضوع إن آلأرملة مآبتتجوزش أحيآناً بيكون مجتمعى أكتر
> ...



وانا كمان شايف كده بالظبط....انه موضوع مجتمعي


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارفين لسه ياجونى نعذب الاسرى ازاى 

رورو انتى هتمسكى سلاح السشوار :new6: عايزين بقا حد يمسك سلاح الماسكات :new6:اه ولسه سلاح ال high heels الجزم العالية زى كده


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> مش عارفين لسه ياجونى نعذب الاسرى ازاى
> 
> رورو انتى هتمسكى سلاح السشوار :new6: عايزين بقا حد يمسك سلاح الماسكات :new6:اه ولسه سلاح ال high heels الجزم العالية زى كده


*وااااااااااااااو انا ممكن امسك السلاحين عاتى يعنى *​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعلان انسحابى 
انابقى يلا باى باى
*


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هو كله احمر وبينك؟ دي حرب الفالنتاين وﻻ ايه؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

جونى موضوع آلتحمل ظآهرة وحآلآت كتير قآبلتهآ.. *مش حكم على آلرجل بوجه عآم*

أسرى أيه يآ آنجل إحنآ عآيزين نتخلص علطول لسه هنأسرههههههـ
*أديهآ روج فى آلمليآن :new6:*



*رور**و يآهلآ يآ **قمر منورهـ*
ومآلو حلو آلسشوآر .. بس مشكلة لو طلع وآحد أصلع
آلأصلع يعترف بسرعة أحسنله :fun_lol:



*سمير **مآتحولش ترشينى *هنحآرب يعنى هنحآرب 
 



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> جونى موضوع آلتحمل ظآهرة وحآلآت كتير قآبلتهآ.. *مش حكم على آلرجل بوجه عآم*
> 
> ...



مفيش اسرى؟

ده انتو كده:

No prisoners...no mercy

!!


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
يعجبنى فيكى انك فاهمنى على نص ونص
هههههههههههههههههههه
وعلشان كدا بعلن انسحابى من الحرب دى
بى امانة المسيح مش قدها*
*اية اللى جبنى هنا اصلان*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

خلاص يارورو امسكى السلاحين وربنا معاكى :new8:

ههههههه سيكرت احنا نقتل على طول صح ؟ ننزل بالكريمات ؟ 

مش عاجبك البينك والاحمر ولا ايه ياجونى ؟ :act19:

سمير انت انسحبت خلاص ؟
وادى اول ضحية معانا :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*رور**و يآهلآ يآ **قمر منورهـ*
ومآلو حلو آلسشوآر .. بس مشكلة لو طلع وآحد أصلع
آلأصلع يعترف بسرعة أحسنله :fun_lol:
*ده نورك يا سيكرت 
عندنا بواريك كمان يا سيكرت للصلع 
علشان تبقى حرب عالمية هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> خلاص يارورو امسكى السلاحين وربنا معاكى :new8:
> 
> ههههههه سيكرت احنا نقتل على طول صح ؟ ننزل بالكريمات ؟
> 
> ...



- بالعكس 


- انا بقى لسه قداااامي كتيييير عشان انسحب...انا هافضل واقف مبلم مدة بس الشامبوهات وﻻ هتأثر على فكرة...

اللي هيفرق هو بقى الجزم واللبس العسكري اللي في الاول ده


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> خلاص يارورو
> 
> سمير انت انسحبت خلاص ؟
> وادى اول ضحية معانا :new6:


*لالالا انا معاهم معاهم 
عليهم عليهم*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> خلاص يارورو امسكى السلاحين وربنا معاكى :new8:
> 
> ههههههه سيكرت احنا نقتل على طول صح ؟ ننزل بالكريمات ؟
> 
> ...


*ماشى يلا بينا يا بنات نبدا الحرب بقا 
كل واحدة تحضر اسلحتها 
يلا نضرب روووووووج فى المليااااااان*​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لالالا انا معاهم معاهم
> عليهم عليهم*



ادي واحد خاين اهو....

انا هاقول حاجة بقى للشباب.....Every man for himself

كل واحد مع نفسه


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

فيه ظاهرة غريبة في جيش الشباب....كل الناس عايزة تروح الحرب، بس اللي بيروح بيختفي...ومع ذلك ناس كتيرة عمالة تيجي!

بتودوهم فين دول؟


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ادي واحد خاين اهو....
> 
> انا هاقول حاجة بقى للشباب.....Every man for himself
> 
> كل واحد مع نفسه


*اولابالنسبة كلامك الانجليزى 
مفيش داعى لانها تقولةليا
كفايةاللى شربتة وشوفتة من تحت يد السلفييين
ودالانى مسيحى
ثانيا بنسبة خاين
هقولك يا حبيبى 
اخواتنا البنات اللى هنا
بنسبالى ممكن تكون واحدةفيهم اختك
اوامك اوخالتك اوعمتك يعنى منالاخر سبهم
يعملو اللى يعملو مش هحصلنا حاجةمنهم*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> يعجبنى فيكى انك فاهمنى على نص ونص
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> وعلشان كدا بعلن انسحابى من الحرب دى
> ...


أهو أول وآحد يستسلم .. إللى بعدهـ يلآ 
*وعقبآلكـ يآ جونى *
أهآ  دى معركة حيآهـ أو موت ..


ههههههـ آنجل إحنآ نعمل توكيل مع إيفون وديور لو لزم .. *يعنى إنز**لوآ بكله مآترحموش *:new6:

*بوآريكـ أيه يآ رور**و* .. إحنآ عآيزينهم يشدوآ فى شعرهم وكدآ يغرمونآ قوى هههههـ



*.،*

​


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أهو أول وآحد يستسلم .. إللى بعدهـ يلآ
> *وعقبآلكـ يآ جونى *
> أهآ  دى معكرة حيآهـ أو موت ..
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه
عثل عثل اووووووووى
يا ثوكرةانتى انا بس بضحكهمعاكى
سمير مين اللى ينسحب
البسى نظارة يا كتوكتة انتى 
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى الولاد اللى بيختفو بيتاخدو اسرى :new6: ربنا يكون فى عونهم بقا 
وفعلا انا حاسه فيه اقبال شديد من الولاد على الحرب وديه سابقة لم تحدث فى التاريخ :new6:

رورو وسيكرت انا جبت معايا محلات Faces و Sephora  بحالهم ودول فيهم كل التوكيلات والاسلحة اللازمة متخافوش عندنا امدادات كتيرة اهو


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

دي اول مرة تحصل ان الشباب يبقى عايز يروح يحارب اصﻻً


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وده احنا بعد ما انتصرنا واعلنا الاستقلال


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

انتو بتجيبو الحاجات دي منين؟   


هو انا وضعي ايه طيب؟ انا لسه معرفتش انا ف انهي جنب اصﻵً


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وده احنا بعد ما انتصرنا واعلنا الاستقلال


*لالا لسةفياالروح
بس البنوتةدى عثل اووووووى
اللى فوق الدبابة 
عليا الطلاق لوهى فيةمصر
سعتها اخوان السلفيييييين
والمسلمين  هيقولة حرااااااااااام
شرعةلايجوز
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*ههههههههه اللهم انصرنا على قوم الولاد *​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

وديه الاحتفالات بتاعتنا فى الشوارع البنكية بعيد الاستقلال البنكى 
سجلو تاريخ اليوم يابنات 
جونى ازاى انت مش عارف انت فى اى جنب ؟ انت فى جنب العدو طبعا


----------



## Samir poet (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه اللهم انصرنا على قوم الولاد *​


*ههههههههههههههههههه
اللهم اجعلن النسوان 
حلويات وانتصرهن على قوم الاولاد
قولى امييين يا رورو بسرعة
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

انجل:

طيب فين انتصرتو بقى وانا لسه واقف؟

ده انا زي ماكون مشارك في الاحتفاﻻت أصﻻً!


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مدينة كاملة بينك وبنات بس؟ ده من غير ما افكر هاروح هناك ولو بهجرة غير شرعية اصﻻً وحتى لو هاشحت في الشوارع


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى انت متاخد اسير اصلا بس انت مش حاسس :59:
ها ؟ هتبقا معانا ولا ضدنا ؟ 

لالالا شحاته ايه ؟ فى المدينة البنكية مفيش شحاتين ولا فقر ده الاكل بتاع الناس


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى انت متاخد اسير اصلا بس انت مش حاسس :59:
> ها ؟ هتبقا معانا ولا ضدنا ؟
> 
> لالالا شحاته ايه ؟ فى المدينة البنكية مفيش شحاتين ولا فقر ده الاكل بتاع الناس



ههههههههه ده لو كده يبقى احلى اسر بصراحة 

وبما اني الاسير الوحيد فانا الراجل الوحيد في البلد...احلى كﻻم 

انتي هتعملي الحزب بتاعك اياه خـﻻص؟ 

انا معااااكو طبعاً اذا كان وقت الحرب باتلكك عشان ابقى معاكو


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ده غير ال spa المجانى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




والكوافير المجانى 





وده البوليس بتاعنا


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ده غير ال spa المجانى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اهو البوليس ده بالذات هو اللي هيشجع الجريمة  بس ورينا البنات نفسهم...


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

لا ياجونى انت متفرحش اوى كده لسه منعرفش هنعذبك ازاى :new6:
وبعدين انت هتبقا فى السجن ده اسير بقا


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياجونى انت متفرحش اوى كده لسه منعرفش هنعذبك ازاى :new6:
> وبعدين انت هتبقا فى السجن ده اسير بقا



ههههه ده احلى سجن! خصوصاً لو دي مسجونة معايا في الزنزانة 

ويا سﻻم بقى الحارسات هيبقو عاملين ازاي :t25:


دي هتبقى اول مرة في التاريخ الاسرى يبقوا مش عايزين يرجعوا


بصراحة برنامج الحزب بتاعك حكااااية go on


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا انجل يا حبيبتى كدا مش هيمشوا من المصطبة خالص
الرقة دى مش هتنفع هتخلهم يلزقوا 
شوفتوا علشان بس تعرفوا حتى حرب البنات رقيقة ازاى *​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا انجل يا حبيبتى كدا مش هيمشوا من المصطبة خالص
> الرقة دى مش هتنفع هتخلهم يلزقوا
> شوفتوا علشان بس تعرفوا حتى حرب البنات رقيقة ازاى *​



طبعاً يا رورو 

مجنون مين ده اللي يمشي؟ انا خﻻص ﻻزق هنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> طبعاً يا رورو
> 
> مجنون مين ده اللي يمشي؟ انا خﻻص ﻻزق هنا


*ههههههههههه جالك كلامى يا انجل اتفضلى 
بدل ما يمشى لزق *​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههه رورو هما فعلا لزقو خالص طيب نعمل ايه ؟
وجونى بالذات مش هيتحرك من هنا شكله كده


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه رورو هما فعلا لزقو خالص طيب نعمل ايه ؟
> وجونى بالذات مش هيتحرك من هنا شكله كده


*هههههههههههههه دول قربوا يمشونا من المصطبة 
بس على مين احنا لا زلنا عند موقفنا 
وبما ان الحرب دى مجبتش نتيجة هنعلن حربة تانية*​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه رورو هما فعلا لزقو خالص طيب نعمل ايه ؟
> وجونى بالذات مش هيتحرك من هنا شكله كده



ههههه بالظظبببططططط جوني بالذات مش متحتح 



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه دول قربوا يمشونا من المصطبة
> بس على مين احنا لا زلنا عند موقفنا
> وبما ان الحرب دى مجبتش نتيجة هنعلن حربة تانية*​



لو الحروب كده انا هارجع الجيش من بكرة وعايز حرب كل يوم


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ههههه بالظظبببططططط جوني بالذات مش متحتح
> 
> 
> 
> لو الحروب كده انا هارجع الجيش من بكرة وعايز حرب كل يوم


*لا الحرب الجاية يا جونى مش بالرقة دى 
هتبقى صعبة 
مش بعيد نجيب لبان نضربكم بيه *:fun_lol:​


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا الحرب الجاية يا جونى مش بالرقة دى
> هتبقى صعبة
> مش بعيد نجيب لبان نضربكم بيه *:fun_lol:​



هنشوف 
بس اوعي لالزق اكتر بسبب اللبان


----------



## Desert Rose (23 ديسمبر 2012)

يارورو شوفلنا طيب خطة استراتيجية جديدة علشان نخلص منهم ننزل بالماسكارا ولا ايه ؟ :new6:


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> يارورو شوفلنا طيب خطة استراتيجية جديدة علشان نخلص منهم ننزل بالماسكارا ولا ايه ؟ :new6:



وﻻ هتحوأ


----------



## +febronia+ (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اناا بقول نسبهم في المصطبه ونخرج احناا منهاا ونحدفهم بقنبله مثلاً .. 
ونروح احناا حته تانية نفتح مصطبه تانيه .. 

رورو وانجيل منورين ..


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بمناسبة لزق وكده افتكرت اللفطة دي من مسلسل فريندز...

شوفو اول 10 ثواني 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTQCbds8hsc


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مممممم-
 حرب و تفجير و لبان و مسكره هههههههههه مين الى محكوم عليه ؟؟


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مممممم-
> حرب و تفجير و لبان و مسكره هههههههههه مين الى محكوم عليه ؟؟



تقريباً انا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههه تقريبا 
 بس شكلك انت مشتهم و قاعد تحرس المصطبه هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههه تقريبا
> بس شكلك انت مشتهم و قاعد تحرس المصطبه هههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مع ان المفروض انهم حاطيني في السجن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مع ان المفروض انهم حاطيني في السجن


:thnk0001:
 مين الى حط مين هههههههههههه
 شكلك انت حتيط نفسك و ربط رجلك فى المصطبه علشان مفيش حد يقدر يخرجك:new6:


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :thnk0001:
> مين الى حط مين هههههههههههه
> شكلك انت حتيط نفسك و ربط رجلك فى المصطبه علشان مفيش حد يقدر يخرجك:new6:



لو شوفتي صورة السجن اللي عاملينه من صفحة كده هتعرفي ان اي حد هيربط نفسه هناك فعﻻً


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه ده-- استنى اقلب كدا و اشوف-----


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

تقصد البينكى لاند و صوره كيت كات بينك و  السوفت درينك و السابليه البينك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 هو ده السجن؟؟ هههههههههه
 لازق طبعا هههههه


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تقصد البينكى لاند و صوره كيت كات بينك و  السوفت درينك و السابليه البينك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو ده السجن؟؟ هههههههههه
> لازق طبعا هههههه



اه ده عموماً بس السجن كمان ليه صورة موجودة، وفيه مسجونة حتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اه ده عموماً بس السجن كمان ليه صورة موجودة، وفيه مسجونة حتى


 
 هى الصوره هنا؟؟ مسجونه من صنف الى فى فرندز الى دخل جوى وراها الكلاس ؟؟ هههههههه:smil15:


----------



## Strident (23 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هى الصوره هنا؟؟ مسجونه من صنف الى فى فرندز الى دخل جوى وراها الكلاس ؟؟ هههههههه:smil15:



هههههههههههههههههههه ده انتي متابعة بقى برافو عليكي 

اه من الصنف ده


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

آلحرب خلصت وإنتصرنآ ولآ إيه :spor24:



*.،*



​


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مع اني هامشي دلوقتي م الشغل بس ﻻزم اسجل موقف اني هنا


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوة ياسيكرت احنا انتصرنا مش شوفتى الاحتفالات البينكية اللى عملتها فى  المدينة البينكية بتاعتنا 
صفحتين كده قدام 
بس عندنا واحد اسير وهو جونى مش عارفين لسه نعمل فيه ايه 
بما انك واحدة من رؤساء المدينة البينكية فعايزين نجتمع انا وانتى فى اجتماع مغلق نقرر قر ار بخصوص الاسير جونى اللى لزق فى الاسر :t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

مبروووكـ علينآ ..* مآيجيبهآ إلآ بنوتآتهآ ^_^*

مش عآرفة *تيجى نحنطه* ونحطة فى ميدآن كمثآل حى للى يحآول يعمل زيه ..؟ ههههههههـ 

  


*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههه ممكن ياسيكرت نحنطه على هيئة تمثال بينك علشان يكون عبرة لمن يعتبر :t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههـ يآ رب يعتبروآ بس :t33::t33:









*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههه حلو ده 
ده الراجل البينك ؟ زى الرجل الاخضر كده ؟ :t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههـ *و**متوفر جميع آلألوآن*
إحنآ ديموقرآطيآت بردو 


*صحيح مش إحنآ **أعلنآ إستقلآلنآ *
مآ نفتح موضوع بنوتى كدآ بآلمنآسبة دى 
  



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه ماشى ياسيكرت افتحى موضوع بناتيتى كده على ذوقك :flowers:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أمممم 

طيب ليه بنسمع آلجملة دى كتير "* آلبنآت مش بيحبوآ آلخير لبعض *"..؟



*ومن غير ضرب* لو سمحتم هههههـ 



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههه انا مش هضربك طبعا ياتوأمتى 
ممممم لان البنات بتغير من بعضها طبعا هو كل البشر فيهم الغيرة بس يمكن البنات مش بتقدر تخبيها ساعات وبتظهرها 
او يمكن لان طريقة تربيتنا للبنات بتخليهم دايما فى حالة منافسة مع اى بنت سواء فى العيلة او فى الجامعة او الكنيسة 
فالبنت علشان يكون ليها وضعها فى المجتمع اللى هى فيه لازم تكون احلى من فلانة وعلانة 
فهى عايشة على المنافسة وقيمتها مش فى شخصيتها هى او ذاتها او ذكائها او ثقافتها انما قيمتها فأنها اتجوزت قبل فلانة ولا لا وفلانة الاصغر منها ازاى تتجوز قبلها 
وازاى فلانة التانية ديه كل الناس بتعجب بيها اكتر منها 
فالمجتع هو اللى بيخلق روح المنافسة ديه بالشكل ده بين البنات والبنات بتنساق ورا طريقة التفكير ديه وبتنسى انها مهما كانت جميلة ففى الاجمل منها وان قيمتها مش فى كده بس وانها لازم تعرف ان قيمتها فى ذاتها هى وفى ادميتها وشخصيتها  وان كل انسان قيمة فى حد ذاته


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههـ *حبيبى يآ توأمى *:flowers:

متفقة مع كل إللى قلتيه آنجل .. بس آلولد كمآن بيتربى بنفس آلشكل آلتآنفسى دآ
شوف إبن عمكـ متفوق .. فلآن خطب وإنت قآعد جنبنآ .. علآن عندهـ مش عآرف إيه :t33:
ولو هى مش بتعرف تخبى وآلرجل بيعرف فدآ مش معنآهـ بردو إنه بيحب آلخير لغيرهـ
بآلعكس دآ يتخآف أكتر من آلخبآثة دى 

*بس إنتِ شآيفة إن آلمقولة فعلاً حقيقية ..؟*

 
 


*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يا توأمتى انا قولت ان الغيرة عند كل البشر وطبعا الرجالة منهم بس الراجل بيعرف يخبيها البنت مش بتعرف 

ممممم يعنى هى مش حقيقية بشكل مطلق لان مينفعش نعمم بس نقدر نقول اه بتحصل فعلا


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2012)

الاول كل سنة وانتو طيبين...MERRY CHRISTMAS
JOYEUX NOEL
BUON NATALE
FELIZ NATAL


ثانياً: ﻻ استنو هنا انا مافهمتش هتعملو فيا ايه كأسير؟ 

ثالثاً: بصو انا ماعرفش الغيرة بالظبط....لكن عموماً فيه حاجات كتير الراجل سهل عليه simply يقول: I don't care
على رأي الأخ Mark Gungor  مش فاكر الاسم بالظبط...بتاع the tale of two minds
في حتة كده قال عن الرجالة: because simply, we don't care


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى بعد مشاركتك الاخيرة ديه كده هنفكر نعذبك كأسير اول حاجة هنمنع عنك ال spa :love34:


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*معاك يا جونى انااهو 
هدافع معاك
*


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى بعد مشاركتك الاخيرة ديه كده هنفكر نعذبك كأسير اول حاجة هنمنع عنك ال spa :love34:



عشان انهي جزء فيها؟


بصراحة هو الspa نفسه مش هو المهم المهم الناس اللي فيه


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههه عمرك ماهتشوفه ياجونى ده غير هنمنه عنك الكيت كات ال pink :t33:


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههههه عمرك ماهتشوفه ياجونى ده غير هنمنه عنك الكيت كات ال pink :t33:



ماقلتيليش جريمتي برضو  عشان قلت ايه بالظبط؟


بﻻها السبا  اي حتة في البلد دي حلوة


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

انك بتقول ان الرجالة don't care على اساس اننا احنا بقا اللى قاعدين للهايفة ؟ وانتو بقا عقلكو كبير ؟ لا بقا فيه رجالة بتغيير بردو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير ياللي هنا
الكلام علي مين*
:smile02


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> انك بتقول ان الرجالة don't care على اساس اننا احنا بقا اللى قاعدين للهايفة ؟ وانتو بقا عقلكو كبير ؟ لا بقا فيه رجالة بتغيير بردو



انا قلت كده خالص؟

اوﻻً ده Mark gungor هو اللي بيقول

ثانياً انا مادخلتش سيرة الهيافة خالص انتي بتلبسيني تهمة يا انجل؟

هي صحيح ساعات الاهتمام بالتفاصيل بتكون سبب في التفاهة والهيافة...
لكن في نفس الوقت فيه شغﻻنات او حاجات الرجالة بتبقى اوحش فيها عشان مهملين....انما الستات بياخدو بالهم من التفاصيل...

بس لما بيحكو حكاية...على كﻻم الراجل....طبيعة مخ الست بتهتم بالتفاصيل كانها عايشة الحدث من تاني....الرجالة ﻻ


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقة ياجميلة كيفك اليوم وكيف السمين ؟ :t33:

جونى ايوة انا بدبسك فى تهمه امال هنسجنك من غير تهمه ؟ ,واحنا بنهتم بالتفاصيل علشان احنا اذكى :beee::t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحمد لله ياجوجو ياحبيبتي

سمين ايه بس اللهم اني صائمة ههههههه
*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه طيب خلاص خلينا فى البطاطس المحمرة


----------



## Samir poet (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

*


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> واثقة ياجميلة كيفك اليوم وكيف السمين ؟ :t33:
> 
> جونى ايوة انا بدبسك فى تهمه امال هنسجنك من غير تهمه ؟ ,واحنا بنهتم بالتفاصيل علشان احنا اذكى :beee::t33:



- يعني جت على دي؟ ماكله ظلم بظلم 

- ماهو فعﻻً على فكرة الذاكرة نوع من الذكاء!

انتي اللي قلتي انها حاجة اوحش مش انا...انا كل اللي قلته...الستات بتهتم بالتفاصيل اكتر من الرجالة...
والرجالة بسهولة تنسى وماتاخدش بالها


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

كيفكن ياصبايا ؟ :new4:


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*نشكر ربنآ آنجل*
وإنتِ يآ قمرهـ .. شو أحوآلكـ شو أخبآركـ شو تسوى  :Love_Mailbox:




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا زينة ياسيكرت :Love_Mailbox:
شوفى موضوع نتكلم فيه :new4:


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


لآ آلمرآدى عليكـ إنتِ بقى يآ توأمتى   :Love_Mailbox:




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههه ما انا وانتى واحد 
طيب انا كنت اتفرجت على فيلم اسمه Monster in law بتاع جاين فوندا وجينفير لوبيز 
الفيلم كوميدى جدا وفكرته ان ابن جاين فوندا ( وهو ابن وحيد ) بيقرر يتجوز جينفر لوبيز وده اللى بيجنن والدته وبتقرر انها تطفشها وتبوظ الجوازة لانها متعلقة بيه جدا ومش متخيلة انه يبقا مع واحدة غيرها ده غير انها شايفة ان البنت اقل من مستوى ابنها 
طبعا الفيلم كوميدى جدا وبيعملو فى بعض مقالب طريفة اوى بس الفكرة انها فى اخر الفيلم بيتصالحو ومرات ابنها عملت معاها اتفاق انها مش تدخل فى حياتهم وبيخلص الفيلم على انهم اتجوزو وسعدا 
السؤال بقا لو فيه حد انتى بتحبيه وهو كويس فعلا والدته بالشكل ده وبعدين بتعمل معاكى اتفاق انها مش هتدخل وهتبقا كويسة هتوافقى ؟ومع العلم ان الولد كويس فعلا وشخصيته مستقلة ومش ابن مامته ولا حاجة 
على فكرة اعتقد ان الفكرة بتاعت فيلم Game Over بتاع يسرا متاخد من الفيلم ده بس طبعا على النسخة الاسوأ والاردأ من الفيلم اعتقد ان قصته كده  انا مش متأكدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههـ قبل مآ أكمل قرآية كنت هقولكـ موضوع جيم أوفر دآ 
*أهآ أعتقد متآخد منه *

أمممم بصى يآ توأمتى آلموضوع دآ من آلحآجآت إللى مآنقدرش نحدد رد فعلنآ تمآماً فيهآ غير بآلتجربة
بس من آلبدآية أنآ مآبحبش تدخلآت آلأهل فى حيآة أولآدهم آلمتجوزين
يعنى آلفكرة دى من آلأولويآت أو آلحآجآت إللى مفيهآش نقآش بآلنسبآلى
ومجتمعنآ آلشرقى بشكل كبير عكس آلفكرة دى نهآئى 
فأعتقد أى إتنين مرتبطين فى مجتمعنآ هيوآجهوآ آلموقف دآ أصلاً " *بس مش للدرجة آلكوميدية بتآعت آلفيلم* "

فإللى هيهمنى إن هو *شخصية مستقلة وعندهـ** نفس آلمبدأ " *عدم تدخل آلأهل *"*
وإنه يكون* فآهم طبع مآمته دآ ومستعد لموآجهته* *"* بتفهم ومحبة بردو مش قصدى يحآربهآ *"

*غير كدآ صعب أوآفق 




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه يعنى انا طلعت صح ؟ وطلع فيلم جايم اوفر متاخد منه ؟ مع انى مش شوفته بس توقعت كده من ال trailer بتاعه 
بس طبعا هو النسخة الاسوأ والرديئة من الفيلم الاصلى 
كلامك صحيح ياسيكرت بس مش عارفه حاسه انه صعب حتى لو كان هو شخصية مستقلة مش قصدى على التدخل العادى من الام لكن الست ديه تقريبا مجنونة بأبنها فمهما هو كان شخص مستقل وفاهم مامته فبردو اوقات هيضطر يراضيها على ساب مراته اوقات علشان يخلص من المشاكل ده غير النكد اللى مامته ممكن تعمله 
حاسه انه اختيار صعب وخصوصا لو هو كان شخص كويس فعلا 
نقتلها بقا ونستريح ؟ :t33:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ده انا على كده عريس لقطة 

انا مستقل دي حاجة، وكمان اهلي مش بيتدخلوا دي حاجة تانية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*ازيكم يابنات موضوعكم جمييل

ههههههه والله ضحكتني ياجوني
*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا جونى انت لسه مش استسلمت بعد الحرب ديه كلها ؟ تحب نرجع لقواعدنا العسكرية تانى ونحاربك ؟ :spor24:

واثقة كيفك ياجميلة ؟ قولى رأيك بقا


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اهلا جونى انت لسه مش استسلمت بعد الحرب ديه كلها ؟ تحب نرجع لقواعدنا العسكرية تانى ونحاربك ؟ :spor24:
> 
> واثقة كيفك ياجميلة ؟ قولى رأيك بقا



استسلم؟ قلبك ابيض انا ﻻزق هنا اصﻻً


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههـ صح يآ توأمتى بس أنآ كمآن مش شوفته كآمل
بس من إللى شوفته هى نفس آلقصة 

أممم مآهو زى مآ قولنآ *صعب نعرف رد فعلنآ بدون تجربة*
بس بصرآحة إحنآ مش كل يوم بنحب ونتوآفق مع حد بجد
يعنى لو حصلت هشوف موضوع قتلهآ دآ 

بس لو مجنونة أوى بشكل صعب نتعآمل معآهـ ... أكيد هيكون آلقرآر أصعب بكتير وغآلباً فركش :(

*منورة يآ وثوقة إزيكـ يآ قمرآيهـ ^_^*

جونى دآ مش هينفع معآهـ غير آلتحنيط بآين :t33::t33:





*.،*​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*ازيك ياجوجو ياقمره
مش عارفه صدقيني
بصي هو انا مش بحب فكره الابن لوحيد لمامته دي عشان بتبقي فيها مشاكل كتير
لان انا اتقدملي من فتره عريس كويس جدا في كل حاجه 
بس كان وحيد مامته 
وهي كانت ست صعبه شويه 
فطبعا خوفت منها تبقي هي المتحكمة في حياتنا
بعد الجواز
وبالتالي رفضته
فانا ضد الموضوع ده حتي لو عملت معاايا اتفاق وقالتلي هتتكون كويسه مش هضمن برضو
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*ازيك انتي ياسكروته ياجميله
والله وحشااااني ^^
*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اشمعنا انت ؟ ما كل الولاد استسلمو :a82:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> اشمعنا انت ؟ ما كل الولاد استسلمو :a82:



بالراحة بس على دماغك


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*إنتِ أكتر بجد يآ وثوقة *

بس إنتِ عآرفة يمكن علشآن آلموضوع كآن جوآز تقليدى
فأنتِ رفضتى مبدئياً

بس *لو بتحبيه *أعتقد آلموقف هيتغير 
 



*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هتجننا ياجونى 

ههههه سيكرت فعلا عندك حق لو مجنونة كده يبقا فركش من الاول وواضح اننا هنلجأ فعلا لفكرة اننا نحنط جونى :t33:

واثقة كلامك صحيح متقدريش تضمنيها ابدا


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هتجننا ياجونى
> 
> ههههه سيكرت فعلا عندك حق لو مجنونة كده يبقا فركش من الاول وواضح اننا هنلجأ فعلا لفكرة اننا نحنط جونى :t33:
> 
> واثقة كلامك صحيح متقدريش تضمنيها ابدا



هههههه تفتكري هيحوأ ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*على بركة آلله يآ توأمتى* :t33:


طيب بمنآسبة آلحموآت آلفآتنآت :new4:

إيه رأيكم فى *سكن آلمتجوزين جديد فى بيت آلعيلة*
سوآء كآنو متفهمين أو لأ .. أو قرآيب حتى ..*؟*




*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه يلا يا سيكرت نبدأ فى التحنيط 

ممممم لا انا مش مع السكن مع الاهل خالص بصراحة


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

على فكرة التحنيط مش تجبيس! التحنيط بيحفظ الجلد بس!


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههـ يلآ إيه يآ دكتور أنآ بردو هعرف فى آلحآجآت دى وإنتِ هنآ 

بترفضيهآ نهآئى كدآ آنجل .. *مفيش أى حآلة خآصة ممكن تقبلى فيهآ  ..؟*





أول مرة أشوف أسير بيتشرط

*أسرى آخر زمن :t33:*
 


*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مممم لا مش افتكر ياسيكرت مش هقدر اعيش مع حد 
انما مثلا لو مامته وحيدة وعيانة وكده وظروف ممكن تعقد معانا كأنها مامتى يعنى ومحتاجانا ده لو ظروف 
انما غير كده لا , انا هستحمله هو معايا فى البيت بالعافية هههههه:t33:


احنا اللى دلعناه ياسيكرت


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههـ يلآ إيه يآ دكتور أنآ بردو هعرف فى آلحآجآت دى وإنتِ هنآ
> 
> ...



ههههههههه انا كده مش باتشرط....ده انا باوعيكو  الحق عليا؟ انا غلطان؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههـ على رأيكـ آنجل 
على آلأقل نلآقى مكآن نسربه فيه وقت آللزوم :t33:


فيه حآجآت تسآعدنآ بيهآ آكتر  جونى... زى إنكـ تهرب من آلآسر خآلص 




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههـ على رأيكـ آنجل
> على آلأقل نلآقى مكآن نسربه فيه وقت آللزوم :t33:
> ...



ﻻ معلش دي مش هتحصل


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه فكرتينى ببنت خالى عيلة جوزها ساكنين بعيد خالص مش بتعرف توديه فين لما تحب تعمل girls night عندها فى البيت 

جونى احنا لازم  نقتله :t33:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> هههههه فكرتينى ببنت خالى عيلة جوزها ساكنين بعيد خالص مش بتعرف توديه فين لما تحب تعمل girls night عندها فى البيت
> 
> جونى احنا لازم  نقتله :t33:



- انا مسافر الحمد لله فقاعد لها في البيت  مفيش حتة تانية اروحها...يا اما بقى هي تسيبني اروح اسهر شوية عند اصحابي 

- اهون عليكو؟  :'(


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*girls night** و آلجوآز* .. مصطلحين مآيتحطوش فى جملة وآحدة 
إلآ إذآ كآن زوج متعآون .. وأزوآج صحبآتهآ بردو .. وبيسآعدوهم يشموآ نفسهم من آلبيت وآلأولآد

بس لو على دى مش صعبة .. *آلمشكلة لو زعلآنة منه ومحتآجة تسربيه أكتر من كدآ *:t33:


ههههـ* لآ مش لدرجة نلوث أيدينآ بآلدمآء *
ننفيه :dntknw:

 

*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى فيه الكنبة او الشارع ممكن تسربك ليهم :t33:
واه تهون طبعا :t33:

سيكرت جوزها متعاون جدا وبيديها ديما وقت مع اصحابها وقت ما هى عايزة 
and guess what هو مش مصرى اصلا :t33: واذا عرف السبب بطل العجب هههههههه
ننفيه على المصطبة الرجالة ونحدد اقامته هناك ده احسن عقاب


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى فيه الكنبة او الشارع ممكن تسربك ليهم :t33:
> واه تهون طبعا :t33:
> 
> سيكرت جوزها متعاون جدا وبيديها ديما وقت مع اصحابها وقت ما هى عايزة
> ...



- بطل العجب؟! انا مش فاهم اصﻻً ما ده الطبيعي انها تخرج زي ما هي عايزة ويكون لها حياتها واصحابها برضو......ايه الانجاز في كده؟


- ﻻ رجالة ﻷ!! NEVER


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

]ده يمكن انت ياجونى بتفكر كده 
بس غيرك لا يعنى مش كلهم بيفكرو بنفس الطريقة 
وهو ده الطبيعى اكيد بس مش كل الناس بتشوفه طبيعى 

لا خلاص هننفيك هناك يلا :spor22:


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

صدقينى آنجل *توقعت إنه مش مصرى هههههـ*
إحنآ نحدد إقآمته فى بروفآيله أصلاًً :t16:
 
آلمشكلة مش فى آلوقت إللى هيديهولهآ أو حق آلخروج يآ جونى
*بس عدم آلتعآون نفسه*
يعنى لو وآحدة بتشتغل وبترجع تذآكر للولآد وتهتم بيهم وبتعمل كل شغل آلبيت " آلحآجآت إللى معظم آلرجآلة آلمصريين مش بيعملوهآ "
هى أصلاً مش هيبقى فيهآ نفس تعمل نشآط يخصهآ :smil13:




*.،*​ ​


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ]ده يمكن انت ياجونى بتفكر كده
> بس غيرك لا يعنى مش كلهم بيفكرو بنفس الطريقة
> وهو ده الطبيعى اكيد بس مش كل الناس بتشوفه طبيعى
> 
> لا خلاص هننفيك هناك يلا :spor22:



مش ماااااشي انا هاعور نفسي واعملكو فضيحة هنا

دم في بينكي لاند بقى شوفي اللي هيجرا!



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> صدقينى آنجل *توقعت إنه مش مصرى هههههـ*
> إحنآ نحدد إقآمته فى بروفآيله أصلاًً :t16:
> ...



ماهو اكيد ده متضمن شغل بيت وكده...اني انيم لها العيال مثلاً او ااكلهم بالليل...كدا يعني...

ربنا يخلي غسالات الاطباق بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههه شاطرة ياسيكرت انك عرفتى انه مش مصرى 
المصرى يرجع ويدخل البيت بكرشه العظيم :t33: فين الاكل يابت :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أضف لمعلومآتكـ *غسل آلأطبآق* دآ شئ ترفيهى قدآم آلمسح وآلتنفيض ووووو :yaka:


ههههههـ *سيبكـ إنتِ أهم حآجة **يمون آلكرش *
ويجى فى آلآخر يقولهآ وزنكـ زآيد ولآ أكلكـ وحش

طيب آلكرش دآ وظيفته إيه وإتكون إزآى :t33:



*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

قوليله ياسيكرت ده غير الاطفال 

هههههه اه طيب هى عندا بعض الاعذار بسبب الحمل والولادة وكده لكن رغم كده مفيش رحمة بردو مش بيرحم لو زادت كيلو زيادة 
واكلها وحش والكرش بيتكون بشكل تلقائى :t33:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال للبنات بقى...


ايه اول او اسهل حاجات ممكن تتنازلي عنها في مواصفات شريك العمر؟


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مقدرش اقول ايه ممكن اتنازل عنه لانى مش عندى مواصفات معينة او محددة اوى غير فى الخطوط العريضة بس فى الشخصية 
لكن بعد كده باخدها على حسب الشخص نفسه


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

فيه عضو تانى متخفى غيرى فى الموضوع 
شكله كده راجل وجاثوث :spor22:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا امان يا نونو *


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شقاوة ؟ طيب مش تقولى ؟ افتكرناكى جاثوث من الاعداء وكنا هنضرب فى المليان :t33:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو انتى شايفة حاجة عشان تضربى *


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*رج**آلة عجيبة نقول أيه ههههـ*



فيه حآجآت بديهية زى آلأخلآق أو علآقته بربنآ دى مفيش فيهآ تنآزلآت
لكن غير كدآ مفيش .. هى حآلة من آلإقتنآع وآلحب أهم حآجة تحصل وبعدهآ مش هتفرق 




*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*منورة شقآوة إزيكـ يآ قمرهـ  ^_^*

بس اوعى تكونى إنتِ آلجآثوث إللى بقآلنآ يومين بنحآرب فيه 




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا لابسة النضارة ياشقاوة وشايفة كويس بلاش تقللى من قدراتى على طول كده


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

- انا اتسحبت ع الspa  وانتو بتتخانقو كده على فكرة   -


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

الحقى ياسيكرت اضربى روج فى المليان على جونى


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أنآ بقول نكهرب آلـ spa أضمن ههههههـ




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جونى انت ازاى تتسحب على ال spa البينكى بتاعنا ؟ :a82:
وبعدين انا وشقاوة وسيكرت  مو متخانقين من وين جبتها هاى ؟ :t33:
شقاوة اضربى جونى فى المليان :t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

سيكرت ونحط اسلاك شائكة :t33:
هنبهدله :t33:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

طب والبنات اللي معايا دول ذنبهم ايه ييجي فيهم قلم روج ولا يتكهربوا؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *منورة شقآوة إزيكـ يآ قمرهـ  ^_^*
> بس اوعى تكونى إنتِ آلجآثوث إللى بقآلنآ يومين بنحآرب فيه
> ...



*دة نورك يا قمر  لا صدقينى بقالى كام يوم مش بفضى ادخل اقرا حاجة انهاردة بس دخلت اتفرج شوية :t33:*




Angel.Eyes قال:


> انا لابسة النضارة ياشقاوة وشايفة كويس بلاش تقللى من قدراتى على طول كده



*و انا اقدر ؟؟ بس بذمتك كنتى شيفانى :yahoo:*



johnnie قال:


> - انا اتسحبت ع الspa  وانتو بتتخانقو كده على فكرة   -


*
بنتخانق ؟؟؟ انت اد الكلمة دى ؟؟*



Angel.Eyes قال:


> جونى انت ازاى تتسحب على ال spa البينكى بتاعنا ؟ :a82:
> وبعدين انا وشقاوة وسيكرت  مو متخانقين من وين جبتها هاى ؟ :t33:
> شقاوة اضربى جونى فى المليان :t33:



*هههههههههه انتى ميولك عدوانية انهاردة عايزة تضربى و خلاص 

مادام عندك طاقة ولازم تتطلع اوعى تخلى فى نفسك حاجة .. جونى مستعد يتضرب مش هيقول لا و انا مضحية بيه :t33:*


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هو انتو فاكرين اني هاقعد في الspa نص ساعة كاملة؟ انا طلعت دلوقتي على السينما


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

لا ياشقاوة ميولى مش عدوانية ولا حاجة بس جونى احنا مسكناه يتجسس على المصطبة بتاعتنا لصالح جهات رجالية 
اى تهمه خيانة عظمى وديه عقوبتها بحسب القانون البينكى الاعدام رميا بالروج اللى ممكن يكون ماركة Maybelline
او Rimmel لان دول ارخص اتنين :t33: اما ال Dolce&Gabbana    
خسارة فيه :t33:

يلا افتحى موضوع انهارده عيد ياجماعة اكرمونى شوية الا ما فيه تورته ولا هديه ولا اى حاجة :a82:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياشقاوة ميولى مش عدوانية ولا حاجة بس جونى احنا مسكناه يتجسس على المصطبة بتاعتنا لصالح جهات رجالية
> اى تهمه خيانة عظمى وديه عقوبتها بحسب القانون البينكى الاعدام رميا بالروج اللى ممكن يكون ماركة Maybelline
> او Rimmel لان دول ارخص اتنين :t33: اما ال Dolce&Gabbana
> خسارة فيه :t33:
> ...



تجسس مين لما انا اصلاً بعتهم في الحرب!!
ده كده افترا معلش! كذب وافتراء

بس حلوة البرطعة دي انا رايح بقى البيسين اعوم شوية 
اللي يعرف يلاقيني بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

لا سيكرت الموضوع زاد عن حد ده تسيب فى المدينة البينكية :spor22:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اللي يعمل سجن زي اللي انتو عاملينه ده، يشجع الهجرة غير الشرعية والجريمة اصلاً


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههـ بس إحنآ لآزم نعترف إن نظآم آلأمن آلبنكى محتآج تقوية

*إحنآ محتآجين مصيدة **جوآثيث* وحتة جبنة آلأول علشآن نمسكه 


*يآ س**لآم هو إحنآ عندنآ كم آنجل ^_^*









لمآ تفتحيهآ قوليلى بس فيهآ أيه هههههـ


آدينى جبت آلهدية .. *شقآوة تفتح موضوع بقى  *



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا ياسيكرت عايزين نستعين بخبير اجنبى لتحسين تأمين المدينة البينكية علشان نحميها من اى راجل :t33:

وااااااااو سيكرت I really love it and I love the color of the wrapping
you really made my day :Love_Mailbox:
طبعا اللون ماشى مع اهداف المدينة البينكية بتاعتنا :t33:
العلبة فيها فيل على فكرة لونهpink  :t33:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عندي deal حلو اوي 

اجي انا كخبير، وهاقفلهالكو كويس اوي....بس ابقى الراجل الوحيد المسموح له يقعد


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مبسوطة إنهآ عجبتكـ يآ توأمتى ^_^*

خبيـــــرة قصدكـ صح *;**)* *"* عشم جونى فى آلمدينة آلبنكية *"* 




ههههـ* طب آلفيل دآ مآبيكولش جو**آثيث *...؟
 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

چاكس قال:


> جونى باشا .. علمنى البوكر ده .. :a82:
> اول مرة اشوف موضوع المصطبة ده !
> اللى يلعب لوحده يزور :ranting:



دآ بيعمل دعآيآ كمآن ألحقى آنجل :a82::a82:




 
*.،*​ 
​


----------



## چاكس (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> دآ بيعمل دعآيآ كمآن ألحقى آنجل :a82::a82:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^_^ بليز ... سيبو الباشا ده براحته .. الحكاية فيها بنات و لابسين بينك :t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه ده ؟ ايه ده ؟ ايه التهريج ده ؟
بوكر واتنين رجالة فى المدينة البينكية بتاعتنا ؟
فين البوليس البينكى ؟ 
ياسيكررررررررررررررررررررررررررت الحقينا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياشقاوة ميولى مش عدوانية ولا حاجة بس جونى احنا مسكناه يتجسس على المصطبة بتاعتنا لصالح جهات رجالية
> اى تهمه خيانة عظمى وديه عقوبتها بحسب القانون البينكى الاعدام رميا بالروج اللى ممكن يكون ماركة Maybelline
> او Rimmel لان دول ارخص اتنين :t33: اما ال Dolce&Gabbana
> خسارة فيه :t33:
> ...



*جاسوس و خاين و عميل ؟؟ ياوهوى و ساكتين عليه يا بنات ؟؟ و تقوليلى رمى بالروج ؟؟ لا لا لا .. دة اسمه تهريج فيه عقوبات اصعب من كدة ! صحيح مش عارفة ايه هى بس لازم يبقى فيه :t33: 

هدية ايه و تورتة ايه ؟؟ المفروض تراعى ظروف اخواتك الغلابة الصايمين بقا حرام عليكو .. انا من موقعى هذا بطالب بتوحيد الطوائف كلها و تثبيت ميعاد واحد لعيد الميلاد المجيد و يكون 25 /12 محدش يستهبل و يقولى نبقى كلنا 7/1 :t33:*



johnnie قال:


> اللي يعمل سجن زي اللي انتو عاملينه ده، يشجع الهجرة غير الشرعية والجريمة اصلاً



*عندك حق يا ابنى .. المفروض انا احط عليه لمستى عشان تعرفو ان الله حق :spor22:*


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ماتخافوش ده انا وجاكس بس مش هنجيب حد تاني...هو بس عشان حبيبي فلازم اظبطه 

انما خلاص احنا هنبرطع لوحدنا في المكان ده...

سيبونا بقى نخلص القعدة عشان هو فلس وقرب يلعب على هدومه خلاص


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> Current status:
> 
> بالعب بوكر مع 3 بنات زي القمر وكلهم لابسين بينك
> حلوة بينكي لاند دي اوي





چاكس قال:


> جونى باشا .. علمنى البوكر ده .. :a82:
> اول مرة اشوف موضوع المصطبة ده !
> اللى يلعب لوحده يزور :ranting:



*بوكر ؟؟ و فى المصطبة ؟؟ خسئتم 

علمنى معاك الله يباركلك :t33:*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههه شقاوة طيب نضرب بالماسكارا طيب ؟ طيب حطى انتى لمستك على السجن بقا :t33:

جونى انت وجاكس يلا على السجن البينكى :spor22::spor22:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هو انا عايز انام بصراحة فهاروح السجن انام شوية وابقى اكمل الهيصة بكرة 

تعالى يا جاكس ده سجن يشجع ع الجريمة اصلاً


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

هاقولكو تصبحو على خير بقى....فكر معايا يا جاكس هنعمل ايه بكرة بقى...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ههههه شقاوة طيب نضرب بالماسكارا طيب ؟ طيب حطى انتى لمستك على السجن بقا :t33:
> 
> جونى انت وجاكس يلا على السجن البينكى :spor22::spor22:



*كفاية كلمة سجن بينكى دى تخلي الشعب كله مجرم و يقع فى عرض مصلحة السجون :t33: 

مبدئيًا السجن يبقى اسود مفيهوش بنات هنجيبله حراس رجالة .. و الاكل هيبقى رز مسلوق و مفيش لحوم .. و كفاية كدة عشان طيبة قلبى بس :yahoo:*


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

مين قالك انك مسموحلك تنام اساسا ؟ ممنوع النوم لمدة اسبوع 
يلا روح اقف جنب الحيطة :t33: وايدك لفوق 
احنا كنا بنتعامل معاك بالمودة والرحمة والرفق واللين 
بس ده مش جايب نتيجة


----------



## Desert Rose (25 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب احنا هنجيب حراسة رجالى ازاى فى المدينة البينكية ؟ احنا اصلا مش عايزين رجالة 
خلاص نجيب بنات حراس ويتنكرو فى لبس رجالة :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> طيب احنا هنجيب حراسة رجالى ازاى فى المدينة البينكية ؟ احنا اصلا مش عايزين رجالة
> خلاص نجيب بنات حراس ويتنكرو فى لبس رجالة :t33::t33:



كنت لسه هاقول لها....انا ممكن اشتغل حارس على فكرة 

السجن في الصورة كان ابيض ف اسود على فكرة بس المسجونة كانت حلوة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*لالا ولا ينفع يتنكرو اصلا لازم رجااالة جنس خشن عشان يعرفو ان الله حق *


----------



## Strident (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شقاوة: رز ومفيش لحوم؟ ليه هو جيش؟


لا بس انا فعلاً عايز انام بقى 

تصبحو على خير من احلى سجن في الدنيا (احلى حاجة اني مظبط طريقي وباخرج منه ف اي وقت يعجبني)


على راي عادل امام....بلدي طنطا وانا احب اعيش اونطة 

تصبحو على بينك


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أحلى حآجة إنى جيت بعد مآ آلجآثوثيين مشيوآ 

كنت عآيزة أوجب معآهم بس يلآ *هيروحوآ من بينكآتنآ **فين :t33:*



شقآوة .. لحمة إيه هم كدآ كدآ صآيمين
إحنآ نمنع آلكريمر 


صح يآ آنجل ..مش تستهونوآ بحرآسة آلبنآت ..* إحنآ بنآتيت بـ 100 ولد* :Love_Mailbox:





*.،*
 ​


----------



## Samir poet (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلام ونعمة ليكم يا بنات 
بترغو فى اية لانى عايزاخد رايك مفى حاجة
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أهلاً سمير كنآ بنشوف هنعمل أيه فى آلأسرى .. إللى هم إنتم 


*بس شكل آلبنآت رآحوآ ينآموآ *




*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أهلاً سمير كنآ بنشوف هنعمل أيه فى آلأسرى .. إللى هم إنتم
> 
> ...


*اها علشان بس دخلت المصطبةدى*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

لآ أبداً  يآ سمير هم أختفوآ من شوية كتير ......





*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> لآ أبداً  يآ سمير هم أختفوآ من شوية كتير ......
> 
> ...


*انا كنت فى المنتدى 
كنت شايفهم عاملين يتكلمو 
كنت متوقع بمجرد دخولى هيمشو
من المصطبة نحس ديما انا*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا كنت فى المنتدى
> كنت شايفهم عاملين يتكلمو
> كنت متوقع بمجرد دخولى هيمشو
> من المصطبة نحس ديما انا*


*لآ إنت بس جيت متأخر شوية *



وبعدين حضرتكـ جآثوث هنآ .. فأشكر ربنـآ إن مفيش غيرى كآنت آلحرب عليكـ هتبقى جآمدة 





*.،*

​


----------



## Samir poet (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *لآ إنت بس جيت متأخر شوية *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اية يعنى جاثوث اللى معاكى
اعملى مبخفاش والحمدلله
مش هتجوز هعيش على كدا بدون جواز 
فرحة العمركلة كنت داخل المصطبةبس 
علشان استفسر عنشى واخرج تانى 
انتى لوحدك طيب كويس اهونعرف نحارب ضدك*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2012)

فين البناتيت ؟ :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> فين البناتيت ؟ :Love_Mailbox:


*نحن هنا مبروك الاسم الجديد يا انجل 
بس دلوقتى انا محتارة اقولك ايه 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


لآ لآ لآ
*آنجل بقت روز* ..؟

توآئم فى دى حتى ههههههـ
*كدآ كتير على قوآيآ آلعقلية على فكرة :t33::t33:*


إنتِ سآمعة إللى أنآ شيفآهـ يآ رورو :t33:


*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2012)

ايوة كده يارورو مش عايزين ولاد فى المكان 
هههههه قوليلى ياروز 
انتى مش شايفة انى روزاية ولا ايه ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> لآ لآ لآ
> ...


*لا انا شايفة اللى انتى سمعاه 
هههههههههه*
*منورة يا سيكرت *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههه وانا دخلت الملف الشخصي بقول مين ياختي دي ههههه
اسمك تحففه 

منوره ومنورين رورو وسيكريت 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايوة كده يارورو مش عايزين ولاد فى المكان
> هههههه قوليلى ياروز
> انتى مش شايفة انى روزاية ولا ايه ؟ :t33::t33:


*يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم 
لا وانا اقدر اقول غير كدا انتى اجمل وردة 
بس قوليلى اشمعنا الاسم ده اللى اخترتيه وردة الصحرا 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه وانا دخلت الملف الشخصي بقول مين ياختي دي ههههه
> اسمك تحففه
> 
> منوره ومنورين رورو وسيكريت
> ​


*ميرسى يا روما ده نورك *​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه طيب انتو شامين اللى انا حاساه ؟

هههه الاسم ده فى بالى من فترة وهو اسم اغنية جزائرية / انجليزية مشهورة اوى بحبها 
بس بعد ما اخترته قولت كده انا وسيكرت بقينا توأم رسمى :t33:

افتحو موضوع بقا قبل ما الاعداء يجو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا روما ده نورك *​



ميرسي حببتي
وحشاني اووي ياختي :yahoo:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه طيب انتو شامين اللى انا حاساه ؟
> 
> هههه الاسم ده فى بالى من فترة وهو اسم اغنية جزائرية / انجليزية مشهورة اوى بحبها
> بس بعد ما اخترته قولت كده انا وسيكرت بقينا توأم رسمى :t33:
> ...


*ايه رايكم نتكلم عن الست  اللى مهملة فى منظرها جوه البيت 
وتاثيره ايه على جوزها *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي حببتي
> وحشاني اووي ياختي :yahoo:
> ​


*انتى اوحش يا قلبى يوووووه 
ههههههههههه
انتى وحشانى اكتر صدقينى 
بقالى كتير مش رغيت معاكم *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى اوحش يا قلبى يوووووه
> ههههههههههه
> انتى وحشانى اكتر صدقينى
> بقالى كتير مش رغيت معاكم *​




هههههههههههههههههه

ااااااااااااه فعلا كتييييييييييييير

موضوع مهم جداااااا دا علي فكره 

​


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

حلو البولينج اللي عندكو على فكرة....


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


هههههههـ تبقى مشكلة آلحوآس من عندى أنآ 

بنوركم إنتم يآ قمرآآت " *رورو , مرمر **, **روز *"

*بجد رقيق ومميز خآلص يآ توأمتى* .. مبرووكـ *^_^*

أوكـِ إفتحوآ على بركة آلله :spor2:
 


*.،*​


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اوعو الريحة تكون الfullspeed   ... هي ريحته باينة اوي كده؟ 

مالكوش دعوة بيا كملو الموضوع انتو انا هابرطع في بينكيﻻند على بال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> هههههههـ تبقى مشكلة آلحوآس من عندى أنآ
> ...



ازيك وردتي حببتي
واخبار الامتحانات ايش

لسه بنقول ياهادي ودخل احد الاعداء اهو هههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2012)

سيكرت وبنت الكنيسة ميرسى ياقمرات على التهنئة انتو اللى حلوين 

رورو موضوع جميل 
بصى انا ليا رأيى ان طبعا الواحد لازم يكون مهتم بنفسه على قد مايقدر 
بس يعنى الرحمة حلوة بردو يعنى تخيلى واحدة بتشتغل وام ممكن اكيد هيجلها اوقات مش هتبقا مهتمه اوى يعنى مش معنى كده تبقا مش نضيفة ومش تستحمى :t33: لا بس يعنى اهتمامها هيقل شوية عن الاول وده ليها عذر فيه 
وبعدين الاهتمام مش بتاع الست بس الراجل كمان لازم يكون مهتم 
ولو هنتكلم عن الاشكال اللى بتحصل من الرجالة بعد الجواز :t33: يبقا حدث ولا حرج


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*


أمممم 
طبعاً *مش مقبولة يآ رورو*
يعنى لآزم تهتم بنفسهآ .. لنفسهآ ولصحتهآ هى على آلأقل
آلإنسآن لمآ بيكون مهمل فى نفسه بينعكس على نفسيته وآلست هى روح آلبيت فهتنقل دآ لكل إللى حوآليهآ

بس بردو فى بعض آلأحيآن بيكون آلإهتمآم بآلنفس مش كبير قوى بسبب ضغوط عليهآ ومسئوليآتهآ
فهو يحآول يعذرهآ  .. ويسآعدهآ حضرته يعنى 

*بس كمبد**أ هى مآتتهونش **فى شكلهآ ب**آل**قدر آلممكن *



مرمر حبيبى أنآ بخير* إزيكـ إنتِ يآ جميلة*
وليه آلسيرة دى أنآ هحآول أعمل مآسمعتهآش هههههـ


*سيبيهم عآتى فيه أجهزة تعقب وهيتكهربوآ :spor2:

*  


*.،*​​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> سيكرت وبنت الكنيسة ميرسى ياقمرات على التهنئة انتو اللى حلوين



العفوووووو 



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




موضوع رورو بقا
هو موضوع الاهتمام بنفسها دا اكيد طبعااا
بس قبل مايكون علشان زوجها يكون علشانها هي
وفعلا ذي ماسيكريت قالت النفسيه وكدا
بس في مشكله ان الست مش بتهتم بنفسها اوووي 
غير لما تكون هتخرج مناسبه او تزور حد
ودا بيدايق الرجل جدااااااا
واوقات برضو بيدايق انه مش بيشوف الميك اب غير وهي مراته
خارجه

ودا اثبت ليا ان كل الرجاااااله بتوع شكل فقط 
ماممكن تكون في البيت اليوم كله بتخدم والعيال او..او..
لكن هو مش بيحس بدا كله اهم حاجه لما يرجع من الشغل
تكون حاطه الميك أب ومتشيكه ومجهزه الاكل 
ومنتظراه 
اوووف :new2:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*سورى يا بنات جدا النور قطع كل شوية يقطع لما قربت اتجنن بصوا يا بنات انا من رايىء ان الست لازم تهتم بنفسها طول الوقت اولا علشان هى تبقى روحها ونفسيتها عالية ومرتاحة 
ثانيا علشان جوزها يبقى طول الوقت شايفها حلوة 
ومش يبقى عنده اى حجج انه يبص برا ههههههههه
انا مع روز ان بيجى وقت على الست اللى بتشتغل او معاها اولاد بتقل شوية فى الاهتمام بس برده مش مبرر ان ميبقاش مظهرى حلو 
كمان الست اللى واخدة على انها تهتم بمظهرها معتقدش ان فى حاجة هتعطلها لانها واخدة على دا اما بقا الست اللى متعودة دايمااااااااا على راى عادل امام انها تكون مهملة فى شكلها مهما تكلميها وتقوللها لازم تبقى حلوة فى عين جوزك ولا حياة لمن تنادى الرجل ليه حق انه يدخل البيت يلاقى مراته حلوة ولبسة لبس كويس وحاطة برفيم حلو 
مش يدخل يلاقى منعكشة وريحتها توم وبصل 
ويرجعوا يلوموا الرجل اللى بيبص برة 

مش معنى كلامى ان الرجل ميهتمش بنفسه لا لازم الرجل كمان يهتم بلبسه ومظهره كمان وتبقى ريحته حلوة كدا 
مش نشم روايح غريبة ههههههههههه
طولت عليكم يا بنات *​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يارورو الراجل اللى بيبص بره بيبص حتى لو كان متجوز ملكة جمال 
فيه رجالة ديه هواية عندهم يعنى :t33:


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*هالووووووووووو
انا الجاثوث 
هنا بقولكم 
كل سنةوانتم طيبين 
يا اعدائى
هههههههههههه
تحياتى عدوالمراءة
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا يارورو الراجل اللى بيبص بره بيبص حتى لو كان متجوز ملكة جمال
> فيه رجالة ديه هواية عندهم يعنى :t33:


*معاكى يا روز بس فى رجالة كتير بتبص برة علشان خاطر ان مراتهم مش مهتمية بنفسها صدقينى ودى نماذج كتير قدامى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هالووووووووووو
> انا الجاثوث
> هنا بقولكم
> كل سنةوانتم طيبين
> ...


*هاى سمير وانت طيب *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه
هو اه يارورو حببتي انا معاكي في حاجات كتييير 
بس مش معني ان الرجل بيبص لبره علشان مراته مش مهتمه بنفسها
في رجاله كتيييييير مش بيعجبهم العجب ولاالصيام في رجب هههههه


وانت طيب سموره
منور
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> هو اه يارورو حببتي انا معاكي في حاجات كتييير
> بس مش معني ان الرجل بيبص لبره علشان مراته مش مهتمه بنفسها
> في رجاله كتيييييير مش بيعجبهم العجب ولاالصيام في رجب هههههه
> ...


*هههههههههه يا روما احنا بنقول فى حالات بتبص برة وده السبب مش معنى كدا ان الكل لا مجرد فئة وفى فعلا زى ما قالت روز ان واحد يكون متجوز ملكة جمال ومع ذلك بيبص برة *​


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هاى سمير وانت طيب *​


*وانتى طيبة*


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> هو اه يارورو حببتي انا معاكي في حاجات كتييير
> بس مش معني ان الرجل بيبص لبره علشان مراته مش مهتمه بنفسها
> في رجاله كتيييييير مش بيعجبهم العجب ولاالصيام في رجب هههههه
> ...


*وانتى طيبةيا مرمر*


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2012)

لا يارورو مهما كانت مهمله ده بردو مش مبرر انه يبص برا 
مفيش مبرر للغلط 
يعنى مثلا لو هو كمان مهمل فى نفسه هى كمان تبص بره ؟ مفتكرش


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه يا روما احنا بنقول فى حالات بتبص برة وده السبب مش معنى كدا ان الكل لا مجرد فئة وفى فعلا زى ما قالت روز ان واحد يكون متجوز ملكة جمال ومع ذلك بيبص برة *​




مش بعمم حببتي 

طب هسألك سؤال
هل كل الرجاله مش بيخونوا مراتتهم 
مش شرط بالفعل 
في بيكون بالنظر مااهو يعتبر بص لبرا حتي لو كانت 
مراته ذي مابتقول روز ملكه جمال

​


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*طيب هريحكم 
من الاخر 
ازا كان الست مخلتش الرجل يبص جوا 
تبقى غلطانة على راى المثل اللى بيقول 
غطسى يا اوختى انتى وهى فى الرجل
زى الفينو اللى بيغسط فى الشاى وبيشرب 
كل الشاى اهو كدا لو انتو مخلتهوش الرجل شبعان منكم
سعتها هيبص برا 
وعلى راى المثل برضو لو الخرطوم بتاع المية سليم 
سعتها  بيروى الزرع كويس 
امال لو كان مخروم الخرطوم بيبقى مش بيرو الزرع فلانكلة
فاهمنى ولالا لسة نصيحة لكل امراةلازم تخلى جوز يشبع 
منك نهائى علشان ميبصش برا
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش بعمم حببتي
> 
> طب هسألك سؤال
> هل كل الرجاله مش بيخونوا مراتتهم
> ...


*لا حبيبتى لو على النظر معنى كدا ان كل الرجالة بتخون مراتتهم 
لا طيب ما الستات ممكن برده يعجبها رجل شكله حلو معنى كدا انها بتخون جوزها اكيد لا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *طيب هريحكم
> من الاخر
> ازا كان الست مخلتش الرجل يبص جوا
> تبقى غلطانة على راى المثل اللى بيقول
> ...



يعني ايه  يشبع ياسمير
وعلي فكره مش غلطه الست لما جوزها يبص لبرا
في رجالها لوحدها 
 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا حبيبتى لو على النظر معنى كدا ان كل الرجالة بتخون مراتتهم
> لا طيب ما الستات ممكن برده يعجبها رجل شكله حلو معنى كدا انها بتخون جوزها اكيد لا *​



نظره عن نظره تفرق يارورو حببتي
في نظره عادي معجب بالمرأه دي علشان شكلها حلو
لكن في نظره مش كويسه 
يبقا هنا يعتبر خان مراته ولالا 

لا مش أظن الستات بتبص نظره مش كويسة للرجل 
لالا 
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يعني ايه  يشبع ياسمير
> وعلي فكره مش غلطه الست لما جوزها يبص لبرا
> في رجالها لوحدها


*شوفتى رغيف الفينو 
لما بتحطية فى الشاى وتتطلعلى تانى الفينوبيكون شرب 
نص الكابة بتاعت الشى اهو
انتو بقى لو مكنتوش تدخلو حياةالرجالةوتسيطرو علايها كويس سعتها هتلاقيهم بيبصو لبرا لومسيطروتش عليها*


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*إنه يبص دى لآ محآل*
دآ يحصله حآجة لو مآبصش 
آلمهم آلبصبصة وآلخطوآت إللى تليهآ  ...* وهنآكـ فرق* :t33::t33:




*.،*




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *شوفتى رغيف الفينو
> لما بتحطية فى الشاى وتتطلعلى تانى الفينوبيكون شرب
> نص الكابة بتاعت الشى اهو
> انتو بقى لو مكنتوش تدخلو حياةالرجالةوتسيطرو علايها كويس سعتها هتلاقيهم بيبصو لبرا لومسيطروتش عليها*



هههههههه ايه ياسموره الفرن اللي احنا فيه دا ههههه

بس علي فكره الستات مش كلهم بتسيطر علي الرجاله
واللي بيسيطروا علي حسب شخصيه الرجل 




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساء الخير يا قمرات 

حبيت اقولكم كل سنة و انتو طيبين و  وحشتونى بجد *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *إنه يبص دى لآ محآل*
> دآ يحصله حآجة لو مآبصش
> ...




امممممممممممممممم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الخير يا قمرات
> 
> حبيت اقولكم كل سنة و انتو طيبين و  وحشتونى بجد *



مساء النور
وانتي طيبه حببتي
منووووره


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههه ايه ياسموره الفرن اللي احنا فيه دا ههههه
> 
> بس علي فكره الستات مش كلهم بتسيطر علي الرجاله
> واللي بيسيطروا علي حسب شخصيه الرجل
> ...


*ههههههههههههه
على كل حال الرجل بيبص برضو لرا مهماكان السبب 
ارتحتى كدا يعنى لما تتكوزى 
هتلاقى كوزك يا اختى بيبص لبرا برضو
ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء الخير يا قمرات
> 
> حبيت اقولكم كل سنة و انتو طيبين و  وحشتونى بجد *


*وانتى طيبة وربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> على كل حال الرجل بيبص برضو لرا مهماكان السبب
> ارتحتى كدا يعنى لما تتكوزى
> هتلاقى كوزك يا اختى بيبص لبرا برضو
> ههههههههههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه

انا مش هخليه يبص لبرا ابداااااا 
ولو لو حصل وبص ودا نادرا طبعااا
هقطعه :act19::act19:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

هو النور قطع تاني يارورو ؟؟ :smil8::smil8:​


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> 
> انا مش هخليه يبص لبرا ابداااااا
> ...


*كلام على الفاضى لانكم مثل القطط بتاكلو وتنكرو 
منا تعاب تفسى واقول فينو فينوووووووو
وكوباية شاى محدش مصدقنى
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو النور قطع تاني يارورو ؟؟ :smil8::smil8:​


*اله يخرب بيتك يا مورسى 
البت صعبانة عليا اوووووووووووى olling:*


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لا مش أظن الستات بتبص نظره مش كويسة للرجل
> لالا





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/CENTER]



?????

انجل موافقة ع الكﻻم ده؟

اقصد روز؟[/SIZE]


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

تصبحو على خير بقى...  بكرة ابقى اشوف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> تصبحو على خير بقى...  بكرة ابقى اشوف



وانت من اهل الخير
هو جوني لسه هنا :t33:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *كلام على الفاضى لانكم مثل القطط بتاكلو وتنكرو
> منا تعاب تفسى واقول فينو فينوووووووو
> وكوباية شاى محدش مصدقنى
> ههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

خليك انت في الفينو والشاي
قال فينو قال هههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خليك انت في الفينو والشاي
> قال فينو قال هههههههه
> ​


*
ههههههههههههههههههه :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
انتى حرة الله بقى وابقى قبلين لومبصش لى برا 
:Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههه :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
> انتى حرة الله بقى وابقى قبلين لومبصش لى برا
> :Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:*




هههههههههههههههه
ماقلنا ماتخفش علينا
احنا واخدين كورسات في الرجاله ههههه
علشان بكره وبعده هههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ماقلنا ماتخفش علينا
> احنا واخدين كورسات في الرجاله ههههه
> علشان بكره وبعده هههه
> ​


*ههههههههههههههه
طيب منا اهو راجل جربى احد اكرساك عليا 
وشوفى النتيجةهتطلع ايةهههههههههههههههههههه  :yahoo:  :yahoo: :yahoo:  :yahoo:  :yahoo:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ازيكم يا بشررررررررررر
انا جييييييييييييييييييييييت
نورت طبعا ^_^​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*نورت يا بيترررررررررررر
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أين أنتم يآ فتيـآت 



*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2012)

انا هنا انا هنا سيكرت


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أين أنتم يآ فتيـآت
> 
> ...


*نحن هناااااااااا
ازيك يا سيكرت منورة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*منورين** آلدنيـآ *:wub:

بس إيه آلصمت آلرهيبى دآ
فيه مدينة بنكية تنآم بدرى 

 

*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أين أنتم يآ فتيـآت
> 
> ...


*هل ينفع تقولى اين انتم يا رجالة 
بمناسبة انى متواجدهنااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2012)

سيكرت المدينة البينكية مدينة بنات فاتنات  والبنات الفاتنات ينامو بدرى علشان يحافظو على بشرتهم :yahoo:


----------



## +febronia+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

واناا كمان هنااا ياا قمرات كيفكم ؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2012)

كيفك فيبرونيا ؟ ها ؟ اخدتى الشقة الجديدة فى المدينة البينكية بتاعتنا و لا لسه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*هههههههه احنا بنبقى صاحيين بس نايمين 
ايه رايك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> واناا كمان هنااا ياا قمرات كيفكم ؟؟


*فبرونيا يا قمر منورة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههـ *لأ سمير* فيه *"* لمآذآ أنتم هنآ يآ رجآلة .. إقروآ إسم آلموضوع كويس *"* 


مش مختلفين يآ توأمتى بس مش لدرجة نوم آلكتآكيت يعنى هههههـ
*آلسآعة 12 ههشكم بنفسى علشآن **بشرتنآ **^_^*




*.،*​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> كيفك فيبرونيا ؟ ها ؟ اخدتى الشقة الجديدة فى المدينة البينكية بتاعتنا و لا لسه ؟



توء دي اول مرة ادخلهااا 
وتيهاا علي اخر ومش عارفة اناا فين


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ده اللى هو الصبح بليل ده يارورو ؟:smile02
احنا لازم نعمل قوانين صارمة فى المدينة البينكية


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههـ *لأ سمير* فيه *"* لمآذآ أنتم هنآ يآ رجآلة .. إقروآ إسم آلموضوع كويس *"*
> 
> ...


*واية المشكلة لوانا صاحب الموضوع كنت بسهولة 
اغير اسمها ولونى عامل مصطبة حلوة اوووووى
بين الشباب والبناتب تمنى تشروفنى برغيكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*كآلثعلب آلمكآر* يآ رورو 
كدآ تطلعيلهم أسرآر آلمهنة هههههـ


منورة فبرونـيآ أزيكـ يآ قمرهـ 3>

*على فكرة أنآ عآيزة فيلآ بينكية كنوع من آلطمع ههههـ *




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ده اللى هو الصبح بليل ده يارورو ؟:smile02
> احنا لازم نعمل قوانين صارمة فى المدينة البينكية


*ههههههههه حاجة زى كدا يا روز 
انا معاكم نعمل منعملش ليه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

مش عآرفة يآ سمير شكل آلمصطبة دى فيهآ مغنآطيس آلرغى بتآعنآ هههههـ



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*كآلثعلب آلمكآر* يآ رورو 
كدآ تطلعيلهم أسرآر آلمهنة هههههـ
ههههههههههه وبعدين بقا كدا عرفوا اسرارنا ​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *كآلثعلب آلمكآر* يآ رورو
> كدآ تطلعيلهم أسرآر آلمهنة هههههـ
> ...


*انا فكرة اناقاعد وعلى قلبكم كمااااااااااان
يوجد جاثوث هنا وهو انا*


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مش عآرفة يآ سمير شكل آلمصطبة دى فيهآ مغنآطيس آلرغى بتآعنآ هههههـ
> 
> ...


*لا ماهولما اعرفكم المصطبة بتاعتى 
الى بتجمع الكل بنات وشباب سعتها 
هتلاقى قنبلة انفجرت فيها 
ههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*خلآص يآ رورو **يعرفوآ برآحتهم*
إحنآ نخلص على آلجوآثيث فى آخر آلقآعدهـ .. وآخد بآلكـ يآ سمير :yahoo:



بمنآسبة آلقوآنين
*فلآزم نعمل **دستور بينكى* ... نفسى مرة أستفتى ويتآخد برأيى  



*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *خلآص يآ رورو **يعرفوآ برآحتهم*
> إحنآ نخلص على آلجوآثيث فى آخر آلقآعدهـ .. وآخد بآلكـ يآ سمير :yahoo:
> ...


*
طبعا ومن غير ما تقولى واخد بالى قوووى
بجدا  مش محتاجة تقولى اعتقد فاهمنى قصدى
 اية يا سيكرت*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *خلآص يآ رورو **يعرفوآ برآحتهم*
> إحنآ نخلص على آلجوآثيث فى آخر آلقآعدهـ .. وآخد بآلكـ يآ سمير :yahoo:
> ...


*والله لو عملتى ايه يا سيكرت الجواثيث قاعدين 
ههههههههههه بس كلمة دستور دى بتركبنى العصبى 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والله لو عملتى ايه يا سيكرت الجواثيث قاعدين
> ههههههههههه بس كلمة دستور دى بتركبنى العصبى
> *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

IM BacK​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*منور يا بيتر انت وسمير *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منور يا بيتر انت وسمير *​



ميغسي 
انتي الي منوره يا رورو


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مهو أنآ كمآن إتعقدت* رورو ويمكن أخف كدهـ 


إحم سمير إنت بتتوعدلى وهنآ فى عقر دآرى كمآن  

*منور إبن آلمسيح ^_^*



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*ههههههه يلا يا بنات الحقوا افتحوا موضوع 
قبل ما الردالة يجوا اتلهوا فى المصطبة التانية *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منور يا بيتر انت وسمير *​


*بنورك يا ريت تشرفينا هنا
مصطبة مشتركة بين رجالى وبناتى*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3358270&posted=1#post3358270


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مهو أنآ كمآن إتعقدت* رورو ويمكن أخف كدهـ
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه طبعا اللى معاكى اعملى مبخافش منك 
عارفة لية لانى شى طبيعى اقدر اكسب قلب بنوتة 
بسهولة جدااااااااا :wub:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*يلا يا بنات تعالوا هنا مصطبتنا اولى بينا 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا يا بنات تعالوا هنا مصطبتنا اولى بينا
> *​


*احسن برضو* :cry2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه رايكم يا بنات نتكلم عن الرجل الغامض 
اللى مش بتعرفى تفهميه بسهوله 
نعمل ايه علشان نفهموا يلا يا بنات انتشروا ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

صح يآ رورو إنزلى بقى بموضوع حلو زيكـ كدآ
*علشآن نغيظهم أكتر ^_^*



*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أمممممم
طيب وضحى يآ رورو نعمل إيه معآهـ لو متعرفين جديد
ولآ هو مآزآل غآمض بعد آلمعآملة يعنى ..؟


*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصبحو على خيررررررر
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أمممممم
> طيب وضحى يآ رورو نعمل إيه معآهـ لو متعرفين جديد
> ...


*لا حتى لو فضل غامض بعد المعاملة 
حتى بين الاوزاج كتير ستات بيشتكوا من الرجالة الغامضة 
ومش قادرين يفهموهم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تصبحو على خيررررررر
> *


*وانت من اهل الخير *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

بصى هو أحيآناً مآبيكونش غآمض أصلاً
*معظم آلرجآلة معندهآش أوبشن آلكلآم وقت آلمش**آكل أو لو متضآيقين*

ودآ بيبآن غموض فى عيون آلمرأهـ إللى متعودهـ تحكى بتلقآئية وببسآطة عن نفسهآ ومشآعرهآ وحتى حزنهآ
فدآ أعتقد أفضل شئ معآهـ نسيبه لوقت مآ يستعد للكلآم هو بنفسه

أمآ غير كدآ أنآ مآبعترفش بآلغموض
يعنى إمآ هى مش بتفهمه ودى مشكله لآزم يتنآقشوآ فيهآ
أو جنآبه عآمل كآرثة وبيدآرى عليهآ .. *مش ه**قولكـ بيحصل فيه إيه دهـ *:smile02





*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

وإنت من أهلهـ سمير



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*سالخير يا بنات *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بتتكلموا عن ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالخير يا بنات *


*سالخير يا شقاوتى منورة انتى مش بتيجى ليه كلهم بيجوا ههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلش عطل مرورى  مسنووووووووووء *


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مسآء آلثكر شقآوة إزيكـ يآ جميلة*
وحشآنى بجد 



*.،*​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ميلاد مجيد ... تصميم

داا اخر تصميم لياا ماعشي بقي مش قادرة الف البرفيلات 
عشان رجلي وجعاني ... :'(


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ميلاد مجيد ... تصميم
> 
> داا اخر تصميم لياا ماعشي بقي مش قادرة الف البرفيلات
> عشان رجلي وجعاني ... :'(


*ههههههههههه سلامة رجلك يا قمر 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*مساء الجمال يا سيكرت انتى اكتر بامانة ايه اخباراتك يا بنوتة ؟؟*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ميلاد مجيد ... تصميم
> 
> داا اخر تصميم لياا ماعشي بقي مش قادرة الف البرفيلات
> عشان رجلي وجعاني ... :'(



الف سلامه 
عقبال التانيه :a63:


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أشكر ربنـآ شق**آوهـ*
مش تغيبى أكتر من كدآ تآنى هنجيبلكـ منآدى يآ بنت 

*ههههههـ إشترى توكتوكـ يآ فيبرونآ *



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*هههههههه هى وصلت لمنادى ؟ لا طيب احسن ياستى احنا كدة كويس انا جيت اهو صحيح جيت بقايا بنى ادمة بس على الاقل جيت *


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*فبرونتى حبيبتى تعالى هكسب فيكى ثواب وهلففك بالعربية بتاعتى 
لسة جديدة بس يلا متغلاش عليكى 
بس بشرط التقييمات بالنص ههههههه*




​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه سلامة رجلك يا قمر
> *​


ههههههههه الله يسلمك يا عثل انتي .. 


+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> الف سلامه
> عقبال التانيه :a63:


مردودالك عفكره 



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> 
> *ههههههـ إشترى توكتوكـ يآ فيبرونآ *
> ...



ههههههههههه فكرة برضوو اصل بعيد عنك الشغلانة دي متعبه اووي


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههـ *سلآمتكـ شقآوة إيه بقآيآ دى *.. شكلكـ طلعتى بآلتوكتوكـ مع فيبرونآ 

رورو رورو
ممكن آخد* لفة* لآخر آلمنتدى وأرجعهآ




*.،*​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فبرونتى حبيبتى تعالى هكسب فيكى ثواب وهلففك بالعربية بتاعتى
> لسة جديدة بس يلا متغلاش عليكى
> بس بشرط التقييمات بالنص ههههههه*
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه خلاص موافق بس تعالي بكرة بدري بقي عشان ناخد النهار من اوله


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

إنتم كلكم إنفيزآبليين ليهـ كدآ ..؟
أنآ حآسآنى فى بيت آلأشبآح ههههههـ



*.،*​


----------



## +febronia+ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههههـ *سلآمتكـ شقآوة إيه بقآيآ دى *.. شكلكـ طلعتى بآلتوكتوكـ مع فيبرونآ
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه عفكرة اناا فبرونياا بامانه مش فيبروناا
مكنش العشم بعد العمر داا كلو وتغلطي في اسمي  


رورو لعبة معاكي اهيه  يلااا اللفة بتقيم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*توتوك ! يارييييييييت يمكن كنت هبقى سليمة عن كدة

شوفولكم موضوع نتكلم فيه احسن انا شيفاكم طشاش اصلا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


>





+febronia+ قال:


> رورو رورو
> ممكن آخد* لفة* لآخر آلمنتدى وأرجعهآ
> 
> *وماله يا قمر تنورى العربية يلا بينا تحبى تروحى فين فى المنتدى اى قسم *
> ...


​ *انتى داخلة على طمع بقا ماشى بس انا فى عملة زى دى مقبلش اقل من عشين جنيه انا استغلالية والحياه فرص *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*رورو الزيرو بنص جنيه .. استثمرى العربية صح بقا اوعى حد يضحك عليكى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*عشين جنيه  و انا اللى بقولك اوعى حد يضحك عليكى و خدى نص جنيه شكلى انا اللى مضحوك عليا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> إنتم كلكم إنفيزآبليين ليهـ كدآ ..؟
> أنآ حآسآنى فى بيت آلأشبآح ههههههـ
> ...


*هههههههههه طب ما انفيزبلينى زينا 
:spor2:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو لعبة معاكي اهيه  يلااا اللفة بتقيم :

*ايه هتبصيلى فى لقمة العيش اللى جيالى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عشين جنيه  و انا اللى بقولك اوعى حد يضحك عليكى و خدى نص جنيه شكلى انا اللى مضحوك عليا *


*نص جنيه ايه يا طيبة 
انا ورايا اقساط يا ماما امال هسدد ازاى 
ومش بقولك استغلالية ههههههههه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههههـ فبرونيـآ  حبيبى آسفة بجد =((
حظكـ معآيآ وحش عندى لبس بينكـ وبين وآحدهـ صآحبتى
أوعدكـ هحفظه وهسمعه 10 مرآت *^_^*

*سلآمتكـ شقآوة* يآ رب آلتوكتوكـ وآلعربية وإنتِ لأ 

ميرسى رورو يخليكـ للغلآبة .. أى مكآن بس بعيد آهو نتفسح شوية
بس إوعى تسمعى كلآم آلبنت آلشقآوة 
أو سعريهآ *بعد مآ آخد آللفآت بتآعتى *




*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نص جنيه ايه يا طيبة
> انا ورايا اقساط يا ماما امال هسدد ازاى
> ومش بقولك استغلالية ههههههههه*​



*اقساط ؟؟

خلاص اكتبى على العربية .. *
*و انت سايقها ابقى احتاط .. اصل الحلوة عليها اقساط :smil12:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ميرسى رورو يخليكـ للغلآبة .. أى مكآن بس بعيد آهو نتفسح شوية
> بس إوعى تسمعى كلآم آلبنت آلشقآوة
> أو سعريهآ *بعد مآ آخد آللفآت بتآعتى *
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه ماشى موافقة 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههـ يعنى بيت آلأشبآح كآن نآقص شبحة جديدهـ يآ رورو 



*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

و انت سايقها ابقى احتاط .. اصل الحلوة عليها اقساط :smil12:[

*اتصدقى فكرة برده علشان الحسد كمان *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههههـ يعنى بيت آلأشبآح كآن نآقص شبحة جديدهـ يآ رورو
> 
> ...


*دى فكرة حلوة يا سيكرت علشان الردالة اللى بينطولنا ع طول ههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههههـ فبرونيـآ  حبيبى آسفة بجد =((
> حظكـ معآيآ وحش عندى لبس بينكـ وبين وآحدهـ صآحبتى
> ...



*الله يسلمك يا بطة *


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ازيكم يا بنوتات ؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اقساط ؟؟
> 
> خلاص اكتبى على العربية .. *
> *و انت سايقها ابقى احتاط .. اصل الحلوة عليها اقساط :smil12:*​


مآتفتحيش عنيهآ آلمغمضة
عآيزين نكسر برآحتنآ :smile01



*.،*​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> و انت سايقها ابقى احتاط .. اصل الحلوة عليها اقساط :smil12:[
> 
> *اتصدقى فكرة برده علشان الحسد كمان *
> ​



*كدة ليا نسبة فى الارباح :dance:*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)

هي مالها بنتت كده ليها
طب اطير انا بقي


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

تصدقى نخضهم فى آلضلمة يمكن يتعظوآ هههههههـ

*منورهـ فوفو إزيكـ يآ ثكرهـ ^_^*



*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ازيكم يا بنوتات ؟؟


*
نشكر ربنا و انتى يا قمر عاملة ايه ؟*



Secret_flower قال:


> مآتفتحيش عنيهآ آلمغمضة
> عآيزين نكسر برآحتنآ :smile01
> 
> 
> ...



*نكسر :yahoo: 
طب كويس انها جت على اد الكسر مقولتيش نخمس بيها ولا ناخد غرز .. انا بطالب بمنع المرأة من السواقة :yahoo:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 ديسمبر 2012)

هاي يا سييكرت فلور 
هاي يا شقاوه انا تمام وانتوا يا قممير اخباركم ايش ؟؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 ديسمبر 2012)

هاي يا سييكرت فلور 
هاي يا شقاوه انا تمام وانتوا يا قممير اخباركم ايش ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كدة ليا نسبة فى الارباح :dance:*


*هبقى اديكى نص جنيه يلا زى بعضه خليها عليا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> ازيكم يا بنوتات ؟؟


*ازيك يا قمر منورة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نكسر :yahoo:
> طب كويس انها جت على اد الكسر مقولتيش نخمس بيها ولا ناخد غرز .. انا بطالب بمنع المرأة من السواقة :yahoo:*


*ههههههههه ده انا هعمل عمايل سودة بالعربية تى 
ربنا يستر *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 ديسمبر 2012)

انا تمام يا روروا وانتي يا عسوله


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> هي مالها بنتت كده ليها
> طب اطير انا بقي


*يا سبحانك يارب المصطبة بتاعتنا يا ناس 
عاوز تشوف فيها ايه غير بنانيت *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انا تمام يا روروا وانتي يا عسوله


*انا تمام التمام يا قمر *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

ههههههـ مآ أهو أنآ يآ شقآوة بوصلهآ آلخبر على مرآحل 

*مآلهآ سوآقة آلمرأهـ *.. هم إللى بمنعونآ من آلملآهى لآزم نحقق رغبآتنآ آلدفينه يعنى 






*.،*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 ديسمبر 2012)

بترغوا في ايه بقي يا قممير ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هاي يا سييكرت فلور
> هاي يا شقاوه انا تمام وانتوا يا قممير اخباركم ايش ؟؟



*نشكر ربنا بحاول اتعايش اهو :smil12:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هبقى اديكى نص جنيه يلا زى بعضه خليها عليا *​



*بحاله ؟؟ م ال عشين جنيه ؟؟ ياكرم اخلاقك يا شيخة مش شيفاه تبذير طيب :t32:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه ده انا هعمل عمايل سودة بالعربية تى
> ربنا يستر *​



*مش هتلحقى هى من اول طلعة هتحضنيها فى اى رصيف و خلصنا على كدة اشوفك عند الميكانيكى بقا :yahoo:*



Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههههـ مآ أهو أنآ يآ شقآوة بوصلهآ آلخبر على مرآحل
> 
> ...



*ايوة ايوة العبو انتو فى الشوارع بدل الملاهى و انا اقعد اخيط وراكو فى الطوارئ اما اتمرمطنا :a82:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بحاله ؟؟ م ال عشين جنيه ؟؟ ياكرم اخلاقك يا شيخة مش شيفاه تبذير طيب :t32:*
> 
> *هههههههههههه مش انتى اللى كنتى بتقولى نص جنيه فوق
> بقولك الاقساط ساعدينى ينوبك ثواب *​
> ...


*امال ايه عاوزين تبقوا دكاترة ببلاش احنا نعمل اللى احنا عاوزينه :yahoo:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*بنسلى فرآغكـ* يآ دكتور آلله 


يلآ يآ قمرآت
*تصبحوآ على خير وفرح وسعآدة *
:wub::wub:
 


*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلاص يا روور هيصى بال عشين جنيه .. 

تصبحو على خير انا كمان و ادعولى اصحى سليمة بقا *


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> يلآ يآ قمرآت
> *تصبحوآ على خير وفرح وسعآدة *
> :wub::wub:
> 
> ...


*وانتى من اهل الخير ياقمر 
سويت دريمز *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *خلاص يا روور هيصى بال عشين جنيه ..
> 
> تصبحو على خير انا كمان و ادعولى اصحى سليمة بقا *


*وانت من اهل الخير ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (28 ديسمبر 2012)

من هنا؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (28 ديسمبر 2012)

صباح الخير


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2012)

فين البنات ؟
انا مرهقة اوى وحاسة انى شايفة الحاجة اتنين :vava:


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*
*
سلآمتكـ يآ توأمتى *

أنآ كمآن بدأت أنآم على نفسى ههههـ
بس جيت أطل عليكـِ قبل مآ أقفل *^_^*




*.،*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه ده ياسيكرت هتسبينى لوحدى فى المصطبة ؟ دلوقتى الاخوة الاعداء يجوا يهجمو عليها وانا مش هعرف ادافع لوحدى 

ميرسى ياسيكرت الله يسلمك


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هكون معآكى بروحى بقى ههههـ 3>

*وربنآ يبآركـ فى آلبنآتيت* وتقضوآ على آلجوآثيث زى كل يوم *^_^*
 




*.،*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*احم احم دستور يا سيادنا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*ماقولنا بلاش كلمة دستور دي يابنتي
اهلين وسهلين ومرحبتين
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماقولنا بلاش كلمة دستور دي يابنتي
> اهلين وسهلين ومرحبتين
> *


*ههههههههه مش لازم استاكد اذا كان حد خالع راسه ولا حاجة 
يا اهلنتين بيكى انتى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واستأكدي يااوختشي هههههه
اهلا ياحبي
ها طبخين ايه بقي


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلين يا بنات :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اهلين يا بنات :Love_Letter_Send:


ياميت اهلا وسهلا:hlp:


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

انا طلعت م الجيم وخدت شاور وجيت لكو...

هاعمل ايه في بينكي ﻻند النهاردة يا ترى؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واستأكدي يااوختشي هههههه
> اهلا ياحبي
> ها طبخين ايه بقي


*يا بت انتى كل همك الاكل 
عاملة فضلة خيرك سمك ورز وسلطة برده 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> انا طلعت م الجيم وخدت شاور وجيت لكو...
> 
> هاعمل ايه في بينكي ﻻند النهاردة يا ترى؟


اهلا وسهلا جوني
هو ايه بيكيني لاند ده ياخويا


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اهلين يا بنات :Love_Letter_Send:


*اهلين وسهلين يا روز 
منورة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اهلا وسهلا جوني
> هو ايه بيكيني لاند ده ياخويا


*انتى مدرتيش انتى متعرفيش 
ههههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بت انتى كل همك الاكل
> عاملة فضلة خيرك سمك ورز وسلطة برده
> هههههههههههه*​


واوووو احبييييية انا
انا عامله كشري من ابو 2 جنيه ونص:smil16:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى مدرتيش انتى متعرفيش
> ههههههههههه *​


لا والنيعمة ماحد قالي:a4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واوووو احبييييية انا
> انا عامله كشري من ابو 2 جنيه ونص:smil16:


*ههههههههههه من عند عمو اللى تحت البيت 
اللى بتنزليلوه السبت برده *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه من عند عمو اللى تحت البيت
> اللى بتنزليلوه السبت برده *​


هو بغبوتو بشططو بدقتو ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا والنيعمة ماحد قالي:a4:


*اقولك انا يا ستى مصطبتنا بقا 
بعد ما احتلها الانجليز 
اللى هما الجواسيس 
اللى هما الجنس الخشن 
خلناها كلها بينك فى بينك 
عارفة بمبى بمبى بمبىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
هو ده 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو بغبوتو بشططو بدقتو ههههه


*طب كوليلى معاكى علشان انا جوعانة ومش ليا نفس اكل لوحدى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه واثقة انتى بتاكلى كشرى يابنتى كل يوم ؟ ديه جرعة يومية ؟ 
رورو منورة بيكى 

جونى ايه جابك هنا ؟ :nunu0000:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اقولك انا يا ستى مصطبتنا بقا
> بعد ما احتلها الانجليز
> اللى هما الجواسيس
> اللى هما الجنس الخشن
> ...


لا ياشيخه الكلام ده جد ولا حقيقه هههه
تصدقي قريتها بنك الاول فرحت وقولت اجي اشيل ال 5 جنيه اللي حيلتي عندكم ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه واثقة انتى بتاكلى كشرى يابنتى كل يوم ؟ ديه جرعة يومية ؟
> رورو منورة بيكى
> 
> جونى ايه جابك هنا ؟ :nunu0000:


يعني يوم ويوم هههههه
بس ساعات باخد حقن كشري عشان اتخن:hlp:leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ياشيخه الكلام ده جد ولا حقيقه هههه
> تصدقي قريتها بنك الاول فرحت وقولت اجي اشيل ال 5 جنيه اللي حيلتي عندكم ههههه


*هههههههههه وماله هاتى ايه فلوس حيلتيكى اشلها ليكى عندنا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب كوليلى معاكى علشان انا جوعانة ومش ليا نفس اكل لوحدى *​


طيب ابعتلك علبة كشري وتبعتيلي سمكاية بلطياية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه وماله هاتى ايه فلوس حيلتيكى اشلها ليكى عندنا *​


يعني الدار اماااان
واروح اطلع باقي الخمسات اللي تحت البلاطه ولا ايه ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب ابعتلك علبة كشري وتبعتيلي سمكاية بلطياية


*ايه الطمع ده مفيش حاجة لله كدا 
لازم مقابل قصادها 
وماله يا ستى بس فى حاجة انتى كدا هتكلى الاتنين 
وانا هفضل جوعانة برده :11azy:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب وبتاكليه كتير كده وبردو مش بتتخنى ؟ 
انتى عايزة تتخنى كام كيلو ؟

رورو وواثقة عايزين نحط القوانين بتاعت البينكى لاند leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني الدار اماااان
> واروح اطلع باقي الخمسات اللي تحت البلاطه ولا ايه ههههه


*ايد ده انتى بتشكى فى نزاهتى يا بت مكنش العشا *​


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه واثقة انتى بتاكلى كشرى يابنتى كل يوم ؟ ديه جرعة يومية ؟
> رورو منورة بيكى
> 
> جونى ايه جابك هنا ؟ :nunu0000:



باعمل ايه؟ انتي المفروض تسألي لما مش بابقى هنا باروح فين  

باعمل كل حاجة....حالياً بادور على كافيه كده على مزاجي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه الطمع ده مفيش حاجة لله كدا
> لازم مقابل قصادها
> وماله يا ستى بس فى حاجة انتى كدا هتكلى الاتنين
> وانا هفضل جوعانة برده :11azy:*​


طبعا ينفع تبعتيلي انتي سمكايه وانا مبعتلكيش قصادها حاجه هههههه

وتفضلي جوعانه ليه بس 
ده روجيم ولا ايش


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب وبتاكليه كتير كده وبردو مش بتتخنى ؟
> انتى عايزة تتخنى كام كيلو ؟
> 
> رورو وواثقة عايزين نحط القوانين بتاعت البينكى لاند leasantr


*موافقون بس ايه هى القوانين بقاااااااااااا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> باعمل ايه؟ انتي المفروض تسألي لما مش بابقى هنا باروح فين
> 
> باعمل كل حاجة....حالياً بادور على كافيه كده على مزاجي


كل حاجة ازاي يعني
سوبر مان حضرتك ؟

وانا  اللي فكرتك بدور علي عروسة طلت بدور علي كافيه


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ما احنا لاز نفكر مع بعضنا يارورو ونشوف ايه القوانيين اللى تتحط


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طبعا ينفع تبعتيلي انتي سمكايه وانا مبعتلكيش قصادها حاجه هههههه
> 
> وتفضلي جوعانه ليه بس
> ده روجيم ولا ايش


*طب كوليلى واشبعيلى الاول وبعدين 

يبقالك عندى سمكياية بلطياية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب وبتاكليه كتير كده وبردو مش بتتخنى ؟
> انتى عايزة تتخنى كام كيلو ؟
> 
> رورو وواثقة عايزين نحط القوانين بتاعت البينكى لاند leasantr


لا مش بتخن تخيلي مع اني نفسي اتخن بتاع 4 كيلو كده 

اموت واعرف ايه البينكي ده:crazy_pil


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما احنا لاز نفكر مع بعضنا يارورو ونشوف ايه القوانيين اللى تتحط



قوانين مين كانت نفعت...انا اتصاحبت على 3\4 الحراس هنا اصﻻً 


واثقة: انا يئست اني اﻻقي عروسة فمقضيها بقى وخﻻص


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ما احنا لاز نفكر مع بعضنا يارورو ونشوف ايه القوانيين اللى تتحط


*طب هقولك ايه رايك نفرض رسوم دخول على اخواتنا الاعداء 
بس برده هيدخلوا صح 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايد ده انتى بتشكى فى نزاهتى يا بت مكنش العشا *​


يابت عشا ايه بس انتي علي طول همك علي بطنك كده ههههه


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب كوليلى واشبعيلى الاول وبعدين
> 
> يبقالك عندى سمكياية بلطياية *​


طيب ماشي
ويبقالي في زمتك سمكايه بلطياية مشوياية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> قوانين مين كانت نفعت...انا اتصاحبت على 3\4 الحراس هنا اصﻻً
> 
> 
> واثقة: انا يئست اني اﻻقي عروسة فمقضيها بقى وخﻻص


ربنا يكرمك بحق جاه النبي قول انشالله ههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقة خلاص خدى حقن دهون وخلاص leasantr
رورو احنا لو فرضنا رسوم مليون دولار هيدخلو بردو 
سيبك منهم انا قصدى بقا نعمل قوانين لينا احنا 
واثقة معانا انتى فى الموضوع ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> واثقة خلاص خدى حقن دهون وخلاص leasantr
> رورو احنا لو فرضنا رسوم مليون دولار هيدخلو بردو
> سيبك منهم انا قصدى بقا نعمل قوانين لينا احنا
> واثقة معانا انتى فى الموضوع ؟


لا لسه بدري علي حقن    الدهون دي ههههه
اه انا دايسة معاكم في اي حاجه بس تجيبولي كشري


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> واثقة خلاص خدى حقن دهون وخلاص leasantr
> رورو احنا لو فرضنا رسوم مليون دولار هيدخلو بردو
> سيبك منهم انا قصدى بقا نعمل قوانين لينا احنا
> واثقة معانا انتى فى الموضوع ؟



تعجبيني وانتي واثقة في قدراتنا كده 


واثقة:
ماتغيظينيش دي اكلة كشري واكلة تانية كنت كلتها ليلة الكريسماس نططوني تاني نص كيلو فوق!


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا لسه بدري علي حقن    الدهون دي ههههه
> اه انا دايسة معاكم في اي حاجه بس تجيبولي كشري


*ماشى يا بنتى هنجبلك 
انا بفكر افتحلك محل كشرى اصلا واريح دماغى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> واثقة خلاص خدى حقن دهون وخلاص leasantr
> رورو احنا لو فرضنا رسوم مليون دولار هيدخلو بردو
> سيبك منهم انا قصدى بقا نعمل قوانين لينا احنا
> واثقة معانا انتى فى الموضوع ؟


*اوكى زى ايه علشان انا مو فهمانة 
علشان جوعانة مش بعرف افكر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> تعجبيني وانتي واثقة في قدراتنا كده
> 
> 
> واثقة:
> ماتغيظينيش دي اكلة كشري واكلة تانية كنت كلتها ليلة الكريسماس نططوني تاني نص كيلو فوق!


اومال انا مبنطش ليه ياجوني ههههههه
طيب قولي كلت ايه في الكريسماس يمكن انط هههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى يا بنتى هنجبلك
> انا بفكر افتحلك محل كشرى اصلا واريح دماغى *​


هههههههههههههههههه
والله ياريت تبقي عملتي فيا ثواب
واهو تبقي صدقه جاريه ليكي ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> والله ياريت تبقي عملتي فيا ثواب
> واهو تبقي صدقه جاريه ليكي ههههههه


*ههههههههههه هفكر *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اوكى زى ايه علشان انا مو فهمانة
> علشان جوعانة مش بعرف افكر *​


ماتيجي تكلينا يارورو وتخلصي


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اومال انا مبنطش ليه ياجوني ههههههه
> طيب قولي كلت ايه في الكريسماس يمكن انط هههه



وحياتك كله حاجات صحية...مش مهم التفاصيل بقى 

بس اللي فيه calories عالية كان حبة ام علي كده وانا مش غاوي حلويات بس عشان ماكسفش الست

ده غير طبق كشري امبارح!

بس والباقي عذاب اكل قليل او مش حلو وطلعان عيني في الجيم وبرضو مش عارف انزل عن ال79.2


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه هفكر *​


ومهما هتفكري
وقبل ماتقرري
انا حبي للكشري كبيررر
وفوق ماتتصوري 
هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماتيجي تكلينا يارورو وتخلصي


*اهى اهى ايه ده معندكيش اخوات بلاستيك 
جوعانين زيى كدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> وحياتك كله حاجات صحية...مش مهم التفاصيل بقى
> 
> بس اللي فيه calories عالية كان حبة ام علي كده وانا مش غاوي حلويات بس عشان ماكسفش الست
> 
> ...


يعني انت عايز تفهمني اكلت طبق كشري امبارح ونطيت النهارده ههههه
والله يابختك
متنساش تسلملي عالست


ام علي طبعا هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ومهما هتفكري
> وقبل ماتقرري
> انا حبي للكشري كبيررر
> وفوق ماتتصوري
> هههههههههه


*هههههههههه تنفع اغنية 
وانا كمان من عشاقه بس معمول فى البيت 
ده انا عليا شوية كشرى انما ايه تكلى صوبعينك وراهم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اهى اهى ايه ده معندكيش اخوات بلاستيك
> جوعانين زيى كدا *​


هههههههههههه لا عندي فليين


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه تنفع اغنية
> وانا كمان من عشاقه بس معمول فى البيت
> ده انا عليا شوية كشرى انما ايه تكلى صوبعينك وراهم *​


خلاص اعزمين علي طبق واحكم بنفسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههه لا عندي فليين
> 
> خلاص اعزمين علي طبق واحكم بنفسي


*وانا مستعدة واللى يرجع فى كلامه يبقى شاطرررررررررررر
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا مستعدة واللى يرجع فى كلامه يبقى شاطرررررررررررر
> هههههههههههههه*​


واللي بياكل طبق الكشري شو بنئلو شاطر شاطر هههههه
اعزميني انتي بس وانا هبقي شاطرة وهطلع الاولي كمان:hlp:


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعني انت عايز تفهمني اكلت طبق كشري امبارح ونطيت النهارده ههههه
> والله يابختك
> متنساش تسلملي عالست
> 
> ...



يوصل يا ستي...

بس ما تقوليش يا بختك....لان انا باموت في الكشري اصﻻً بس كده 5 اكﻻت بس هيضيعوا شغل شهرين في الجيم!

ماتقوليش يا بختك عشان ماقولش ربنا يكرمك وتبقي زيي كده وتلعني اليوم اللي فكرتي تاكلي فيه اصﻻً!

بدل كده كلي واستمتعي براحتك وانسي وزنك طالما مش بتتخني!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو وانجل وجوني مضطرة احرمكم مني للافس
وهقوم .. بس هحاول اجي تاني ربنا يرتب
يلا فوتكم بعافيه ^^


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> واللي بياكل طبق الكشري شو بنئلو شاطر شاطر هههههه
> اعزميني انتي بس وانا هبقي شاطرة وهطلع الاولي كمان:hlp:


*لا مرضاش يوم ما اعزمك اعزمك على كشرى حاشا وماشا *
*هعملك مكرونة بالبشاميل وجلاش باللحمة المفرومة وبانية 
هظبطك متخافيش *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> رورو وانجل وجوني مضطرة احرمكم مني للافس
> وهقوم .. بس هحاول اجي تاني ربنا يرتب
> يلا فوتكم بعافيه ^^


*بااااااااااااى يا قلبى لو اى مساعدة انا موجودة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> يوصل يا ستي...
> 
> بس ما تقوليش يا بختك....لان انا باموت في الكشري اصﻻً بس كده 5 اكﻻت بس هيضيعوا شغل شهرين في الجيم!
> 
> ...


طويب خلاويص مش يابختك
يبختي انا ياسدي ولا تزعل ههههه

يلا فوتك بعافيه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بااااااااااااى يا قلبى لو اى مساعدة انا موجودة *​


باي ياحبي
تعالي ياختي شمري وامسكيلك مقشة ولامساحة ينفعوكي هههه
ربنا يخليكي ياقلبي انتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا مرضاش يوم ما اعزمك اعزمك على كشرى حاشا وماشا *
> *هعملك مكرونة بالبشاميل وجلاش باللحمة المفرومة وبانية
> هظبطك متخافيش *​


اللهم اني صائمة
يابنتي جيري رقي 
قصدي ريقي جري ههههههههه
تسلميلي ياقلبي بجد ويخليكي ليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> باي ياحبي
> تعالي ياختي شمري وامسكيلك مقشة ولامساحة ينفعوكي هههه
> ربنا يخليكي ياقلبي انتي


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

طيب افتحو موضوع leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب افتحو موضوع leasantr


*افتحى انتى يا روز موضوع من مواضيعك الجميلة *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*مسآء آلورد على أجمل بنآتيت *
عآملين إيه ..؟



*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مسآء آلورد على أجمل بنآتيت *
> عآملين إيه ..؟
> ...


*مساء الجمال يا سيكرت 
عاملين كويسين *​


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ده انا وحشتني المكرونة بالصلصة اوي بس خﻻص ماباعملش مكرونة ... ويا ريته نافع


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مفيش مواضيع فى دماغى يارورو شوفلنا انتى طيب 
سيكرت توأمتى ازيك ؟ شوفى موضوع نتكلم فيه


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> مفيش مواضيع فى دماغى يارورو شوفلنا انتى طيب
> سيكرت توأمتى ازيك ؟ شوفى موضوع نتكلم فيه


*طيب موضوع موؤقت كدا لحد ما تشوفوا موضوع 
ايه رايكم فى الست الللى بتسب بيتها مش مرتب ونظيف 
حتى لو كانت مش بتشتغل وهل الرجل بيهموا موضوع نظافة البيت وترتيبه ولا لا *​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

وليه بتقولى الست بس يارورو ؟
هو الر اجل مش جزء من البيت ده ولا هو ضيف فيه ؟ يعنى هو كمان مسئول عن نضافة المكان اللى هو فيه 
ديه حاجة 
الحاجة التانية لو هى مش بتشتغل وسايبة البيت مضروب بقنبلة ذرية طبعا ديه حاجة تقرف  و لا زم تهتم بنضافة المكان اللى هى فيه واكيد طبعا الكركبة بتضايق اى حد مش الراجل بس وان كان فيه رجالة مش بتفرق معاهم 
ولو هما الاتنين بيشتغلوا يبقا هو لازم ينضف ويرتب معاها ويقسمو شغل البيت ما بينهم بالعدل


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طيب موضوع موؤقت كدا لحد ما تشوفوا موضوع
> ايه رايكم فى الست الللى بتسب بيتها مش مرتب ونظيف
> حتى لو كانت مش بتشتغل وهل الرجل بيهموا موضوع نظافة البيت وترتيبه ولا لا *​



خلوني اتكلم عن خبرتي من قعدتي لوحدي...
هو النضافة اه....يهمني المكان يكون نضيف...

بس الترتيب بقى....امممممم....

يعني هو ليه ارتب السرير طالما هاجي انام بالليل وهافكه تاني؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> وليه بتقولى الست بس يارورو ؟
> هو الر اجل مش جزء من البيت ده ولا هو ضيف فيه ؟ يعنى هو كمان مسئول عن نضافة المكان اللى هو فيه
> ديه حاجة
> الحاجة التانية لو هى مش بتشتغل وسايبة البيت مضروب بقنبلة ذرية طبعا ديه حاجة تقرف  و لا زم تهتم بنضافة المكان اللى هى فيه واكيد طبعا الكركبة بتضايق اى حد مش الراجل بس وان كان فيه رجالة مش بتفرق معاهم
> ولو هما الاتنين بيشتغلوا يبقا هو لازم ينضف ويرتب معاها ويقسمو شغل البيت ما بينهم بالعدل


*بصى يا انجل انتى عندك حق المفروض كل شىء بين المتجوزين يبقى متقسم بالعدل لكن للاسف كتير من الرجالة مش كدا وملهاش اى علاقة بشغل البيت حتى لو كانت مراته بتشتغل 

اما بقا الست الفاضية ومع ذلك مش بتهتم بالبيت ولا تنظف 
بجد بتبقى حاجة وحشة فى حقها بشوف امثلة كتير قدامى من النوعيات دى وبيبقى اجوازهم مضايقين ومهما تفهميها وتقوللها 
برده مفيش فايدة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> خلوني اتكلم عن خبرتي من قعدتي لوحدي...
> هو النضافة اه....يهمني المكان يكون نضيف...
> 
> بس الترتيب بقى....امممممم....
> ...


*مش عارفة ايه المبداء الغريب ده 
ارتبه علشان يبقى المكان مرتب وشكله حلو وخصوصا ان ترتيب السرسير مش هياخد خمس دقايق وقت يعنى مش هتعب ولا هعمل مجهود ولو مشينا على المبداء ده يبقى فى حاجات كتير مش هنعملها زى مثلا ننظف الارض ليه بالمكنسة ماهى هتتوسخ تانى 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عارفه يارورو ان تفكير رجالة كتيرة بالشكل ده 
ان شغل البيت ده بتاع مراته بس حتى لو بتشتغل زيه 
بس الفكرة ان الستات بردو هما نفسهم بيعلقو بنفس الطريقة اللى بترسخ فكرة ان نضافة البيت ديه مسئولية الست لوحدها 
طيب والراجل مش عايش فى نفس البيت ؟
فهما لما يجو يعلقو يقولو شوفو مش مهتمية بيتها 
طيب وهو فين ؟ مفيش عليه اى مسئولية ؟ 

بالنسبة للنضافه ديه بتبقا حاجة داخلية نابعه من الداخل فلو هى مش متعودة على النضافة والترتيب مهما اتكلمتى معاها مش هتقتنع


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*بنوركم يآ قمرآآت ^_^


*متفقة جداً مع رأى روز 
بس كلآم جونى كمآن شبه سليم
يعنى بصرآحة أنآ بحب لمسة آلست فى آلبيت ومش بثق فى ذوق آلرجل ...!
سهل تعرفى آلبيت فيه ست أو لأ من آلترتيب وتنآسق آلألوآن وآلحركآت دى إللى بموت فيهآ :d
*
فمش عآرفة إزآى ست وتكون مهملة بصرآحة ..!
*


*.،*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا عارفه يارورو ان تفكير رجالة كتيرة بالشكل ده
> ان شغل البيت ده بتاع مراته بس حتى لو بتشتغل زيه
> بس الفكرة ان الستات بردو هما نفسهم بيعلقو بنفس الطريقة اللى بترسخ فكرة ان نضافة البيت ديه مسئولية الست لوحدها
> طيب والراجل مش عايش فى نفس البيت ؟
> ...


*بص من مواقف قدامى بتحصل هتلاقى كل الفئات موجودة 
لو الست مهتمية تلاقى الرجل مش مرتب وبيبوظ بعد ما هى تعمل اما لو لقيتى الست ملهاش خالص فى النظافة والترتيب اوقات بتلاقى جوزها اللى بيعمل المصيبة بقا لو هو اللى يعمل وهى برده مش بتعمل دى من ضمن النماذج الموجودة 
وفى المتعاونين مع بعض فى كل شىء 
يعنى معاكى انا مثلا جوزى بيشتريلى كل الطلبات مش بيخلينى انزل اشترى حاجة من السوق خالص 
لكن مش بيعمل حاجة معايا فى شغل البيت 
ممكن يساعدنى فى حط الاكل على السفرة ويبقى كدا عمل مجهود ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه هو بينزل يشترى يارورو علشان خايف منك لا تصرفى كل الفلوس مش علشان يريحك يعنى هههههههههههههه 
بحب اهدى النفوس انا حمامة سلام leasantr بهزر 
بس ده طبه تقريبا فى معظم الرجالة المصريين 
وفعلا انا شوفت ستات ولا ليها دعوة بالنضافة خالص وطبعا هو بيضطر ينضف لوحده 
العدل ان هما الاتنين يقسمو الشغل بينهم


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اه طبعا ياسيكرت الست ليها لمساتها الخاصة :Love_Letter_Send: فى البيت


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههه هو بينزل يشترى يارورو علشان خايف منك لا تصرفى كل الفلوس مش علشان يريحك يعنى هههههههههههههه
> بحب اهدى النفوس انا حمامة سلام leasantr بهزر
> بس ده طبه تقريبا فى معظم الرجالة المصريين
> وفعلا انا شوفت ستات ولا ليها دعوة بالنضافة خالص وطبعا هو بيضطر ينضف لوحده
> العدل ان هما الاتنين يقسمو الشغل بينهم


*لا الحق يتقال يا روزة
هو مش بيحبنى انزا السوق علشان  انتى عارفى الاسواق بتبقى عاملة ازاى وبعدين هو بيجيب اللى بقوله عليه 
يعنى اللى انا كنت هجيبه لو نزلت ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *بنوركم يآ قمرآآت ^_^
> 
> ...



على فكرة صح جداً سهل اوي تعرفي البيت اللي فيه ست من البيت اللي مافهوش...انا مع اصحابي هنا باقولهم كده...بيبان على طول...



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة ايه المبداء الغريب ده
> ارتبه علشان يبقى المكان مرتب وشكله حلو وخصوصا ان ترتيب السرسير مش هياخد خمس دقايق وقت يعنى مش هتعب ولا هعمل مجهود ولو مشينا على المبداء ده يبقى فى حاجات كتير مش هنعملها زى مثلا ننظف الارض ليه بالمكنسة ماهى هتتوسخ تانى
> *​



ﻻ المكنسة دي داخلة في النضافة....النضافة مهمة...

لكن ترتيب السرير...خﻻص بقى مش هابص له...

اصل 5 دقايق في السرير ونص ساعة طبخ و10 دقايق غسيل مواعين و5 دقايق تانية ترتيب المواعين...
هو اليوم كله في كام دقيقة اصﻻً 

كراجل انا مش باعمل غير الضروري بس...السرير كده كده هاكرمشه بالليل اعمله ليه؟
المكتب...طالما فيه متر × متر احط عليه اللابتوب والشغل اللي هاشتغل بيه....مش مهم  الباقي بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههه انا بهزر يارورو انا عارفه اكيد انه بيحبك وبيخاف عليكى 
ولازم طبعا يجيب اللى قولتى عليه علشان من غيره من هيدخل البيت اصلا leasantr 

صحيح بقا سؤال جه على بالى 
ايه رأيكو فى المقولة اللى بتقول ان الزوجة المصرية اكتر زوجة نكدية leasantr 
وعلى فكرة فى دراسة امريكية بتقول ان الست المصرية هى اكتر ستات العالم بيضربو اجوازهم 30: فى العالم


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> صحيح بقا سؤال جه على بالى
> ايه رأيكو فى المقولة اللى بتقول ان الزوجة المصرية اكتر زوجة نكدية leasantr
> وعلى فكرة فى دراسة امريكية بتقول ان الست المصرية هى اكتر ستات العالم بيضربو اجوازهم 30: فى العالم


*هههههههههههههههه اعفونى انا ده انا بلسم *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههههههـ روز إنتِ* هتعمليلنآ سمعة صعبة كدآ *

أممممم لآ أكيد منطقياً حتى جينآت آلنكد مش هتبقى عندنآ إحنآ بس

لكن يمكن علشآن *ظروفنآ آلإقتصآدية صعبة *فمجآل آلمشآكل بيكبر
بجآنب* تفكيرنآ آلشرقى* إللى بيحط معظم مسئوليآت آلأسرة على آلست فبيخليهآ مش طآيقة سيآدته ولى طآيقة نفسهآ :fun_lol:



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه ما انا عارفه يارورو 
بس رجالة كتير بتقول الكلام ده على الست المصرية انها نكدية 
ايه رأيك؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههههههـ روز إنتِ* هتعمليلنآ سمعة صعبة كدآ *
> 
> ...


*كلامك والله زين *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اعفونى انا ده انا بلسم *​


ههههههههـ أهآ وأنآ زى رورو كدهون :blush2:




*.،*
​​


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بصراحة انا مش باصدق اوي موضوع انهم يضربوا اجوازهم ده....

بالنسبة للنكدية...معرفش....الست الوحيدة اللي عشت معاها كتير هي ماما وهي مش نكدية خالص بالعكس ... انا اللي كنت نكدي وعوال هم وهي اللي تفك عني...دلوقتي بقى استبيعت والمهم استمتع بوقتي


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

كلامك مظبوط ياسيكرت 
ويمكن ده كمان بيرجع لتركيبة الشخصية المصرية اللى بتميل للحزن 
ومش بتعرف تفرح او تستمتع بوقتها 
يمكن بنعرف نقول نكت لكن فرح حقيقى لا ,احنا بنميل للحزن والهم اكتر 

بس ايه رأيكو فى الدراسة الامريكية ان المرأة المصرية اكتر الزوجات فى العالم بتضرب ازواجهم 
انا مكنتش اعرف ان الست المصرية مفترية كده 
بس موضوع الضرب ده ممكن يرجع لايه ؟ او ايه اسبابه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه ما انا عارفه يارورو
> بس رجالة كتير بتقول الكلام ده على الست المصرية انها نكدية
> ايه رأيك؟


*بصى يا روز من رايىء ان النكد مش مقتصر على الست بس ولا الرجل بس هما الاتنين عايشين فى الحياه وبيواجهوا مشاكل وضغوك نفسية بتخلى اى حد يكون مش فى المود الطبيعى بتاعه 
يعنى سهل جدا انهم بسبب الضغوط دى تلاقيهم اتخانقوا مع بعض وعملوا مشكلة من حاجة بسيطة وده بيرجع زة ما قولتلك للضغوط اللى عليهم وزى ما قالت سيكرت ان الضغوط اكتر على الست اللى بتخليها بتيجى على نفسها لحد ما بيجى عليها وقت خلاص طاقتها بتخلص علشان كدا العبء الاكبر عليها 
علشان كدا دايما يقولوا على الست نكدية leasantr*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بس ايه رأيكو فى الدراسة الامريكية ان المرأة المصرية اكتر الزوجات فى العالم بتضرب ازواجهم 
انا مكنتش اعرف ان الست المصرية مفترية كده 
بس موضوع الضرب ده ممكن يرجع لايه ؟ او ايه اسبابه ؟

*بصراحة مش هقدر افيدك فى الموضوع ده لانى مش مستوعبة  ازاى ست تضرب رجل *
​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

كلامك مظبوط جدا يارورو والست عموما صبورة جدا ومش بتنفجر بسرعة 
بس لما بتنفجر بتبقا قاسية جدا 
علشان كده تلاقيها ممكن توصل انها تقتله وتقطعه حتت وترمى كل حته فى ناحية leasantr
انتو عارفين انا سمعت مرة قصة ان واحدة ست قتلت جوزها وحاطته فى البانيو وحطت عليه مواد كيميائية لغاية ما باش leasantr ونزل فى البلوعة :t31: بجد , وهى كانت مصرية على فكرة 
شوفتو القسوة ممكن توصل لايه عند الست ؟ leasantr
احذرو يارجالة :hlp:


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> كلامك مظبوط جدا يارورو والست عموما صبورة جدا ومش بتنفجر بسرعة
> بس لما بتنفجر بتبقا قاسية جدا
> علشان كده تلاقيها ممكن توصل انها تقتله وتقطعه حتت وترمى كل حته فى ناحية leasantr
> انتو عارفين انا سمعت مرة قصة ان واحدة ست قتلت جوزها وحاطته فى البانيو وحطت عليه مواد كيميائية لغاية ما باش leasantr ونزل فى البلوعة :t31: بجد , وهى كانت مصرية على فكرة
> ...


*هااااااااااااااار اسووووووووووح شعقولة 
مش عارفة بيجيبوا القلب ده منين 
بس بينى وبينك الرجالة يستاهلوا *:fun_lol:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

طب مآتقوليلنآ على أسم آلموآد آلكيميآئية دى للإحتيآط ههههههـ

أمممم بصى موضوع آلضرب سوآء من آلزوجة أو آلزوج غير مقبول طبعاً
بس أكيد إللى بيلجأ لتصرف زى دآ إمآ مريض نفسياً .. سآدى >> طبيعى فى مجتمعنآ
أو متعرض لضغوط صعبة جداً أو معآملة غير طبيعية >> طبيعى بردو فى مجتمعنآ 
=((



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اه صدقينى يارورو انا لما سمعت القصة مصدقتش هو فيه حد كده فى الدنيا ؟ ازاى عملت كده ؟
يعنى مهما كان عمل فيها بردو ده شغل شياطين اللى عملته ده

طيب سؤال تانى 

هل تفتكرو الست فعلا لما بتكون مؤمنة بقضية معينة بتكون اقوى واجرأ من الراجل ساعات فى الدفاع عنها ؟


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> كلامك مظبوط جدا يارورو والست عموما صبورة جدا ومش بتنفجر بسرعة
> بس لما بتنفجر بتبقا قاسية جدا
> علشان كده تلاقيها ممكن توصل انها تقتله وتقطعه حتت وترمى كل حته فى ناحية leasantr
> انتو عارفين انا سمعت مرة قصة ان واحدة ست قتلت جوزها وحاطته فى البانيو وحطت عليه مواد كيميائية لغاية ما باش leasantr ونزل فى البلوعة :t31: بجد , وهى كانت مصرية على فكرة
> ...



دي صعبة شوية دي بصراحة....وﻻ كانه فيلم رعب!

هي القصص دي بجد؟


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه سيكرت هجبلك اسمهم بس على الخاص بقا لان ده سر الخلطة leasantr

هههههه بس ليه بتقولى ان السادية طبيعية فى مجتمعنا ؟


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

حاجة اخيرة بس....

المجﻻت دي ممكن تكون بتعتبر ان حتى قلم على وشه دي كده ضربته....


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اه القصة ديه حقيقية ياجونى leasantr 
خافوا بقا 
خاف الله خاف :999:

طيب ما هو قلم على وشه ده ضرب طبعا امال ايه هزار ؟ leasantr


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه القصة ديه حقيقية ياجونى leasantr
> خافوا بقا
> خاف الله خاف :999:
> 
> طيب ما هو قلم على وشه ده ضرب طبعا امال ايه هزار ؟ leasantr



يعني بتحصل ان ست تعبر عن غضبها بكده...

بس مش ضرب ضرب ومصارعة يعني...


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههههـ *تمآم يآ توأمتى *

أعتقد آلسآدية بتتولد من معآملة مرفهه جداً بتغذى آلأنآنية جوآ آلطفل وقدرته على آلتحكم فى غيرهـ أو معآقبته حتى
ودى موجودهـ للأسف فى معآملة معظم 
آلأولآد

بس كمآن آلسآدية ممكن تتكون من إضطهآد ومعآملة وحشية تخلى آلشخص عندهـ كبت ورغبة فى إيلآم غيرهـ زى مآ هو إتألم
ودآ بردو بنشوفه فى معآملة جزء مش قليل من آلبنآت 


*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههههـ *تمآم يآ توأمتى *
> 
> ...




ايييه العقد دي كلها ده كل الوﻻد والبنات طالعين بايظين كده؟
مانا ولد اهو وطبيعي يعني ماحبش ااذي حد


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> هل تفتكرو الست فعلا لما بتكون مؤمنة بقضية معينة بتكون اقوى واجرأ من الراجل ساعات فى الدفاع عنها ؟


أممممم *على حسب آلقضية وحسب شخصيتهآ*
بس يمكن لإنهآ عآطفية بشكل كبير فمشآعرهآ بتسيطر عليهآ أكتر فعلاً وبتديهآ قوة مختلفة ..!!!



*.،*
​​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

صحيح ياسيكرت بس بردو انا اكتر من مرة قريت فى كتب نفسية ان ممكن تكون طبيعة الشخصية وتركيبتها سادية وضد للمجتمع او Antisocial من غير اسباب محددة غير ان ديه طبيعة الشخصية وملهاش دعوة بطريقة التربية بالعكس ممكن يكون الشخص ده من اسرة كويسة وطيبة جدا 
ومرة طبيب نفسى قال ان فيه اطفال they are just a  bad seed وكان بيقول للاباء انهم ميلوموش نفسهم طول الوقت لان ممكن يكون طبيعى شخصية الطفل سيئة من غير ما يكون فيه اخطاء من الوالدين فى التربية


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> ايييه العقد دي كلها ده كل الوﻻد والبنات طالعين بايظين كده؟
> مانا ولد اهو وطبيعي يعني ماحبش ااذي حد


يآ جونى أحنآ بنتكلم عن مجتمع نصه أمى وتحت خط آلفقر
أكيد مش كله كدآ بس فعلاً جزء مش هين بيتعرض للعقد دى 



*.،*
​
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

مش مختلفة معآكـِ آنجل ممكن يكون إنسآن سآدى بعيداً عن تربيته
لكن ردى كآن على نقطة ليه طبيعى أو إحتمآل وجود آلسآدية فى مجتمعنآ يكون أكبر
ودآ لإن *فيه أسبآب كتير بتنميهآ فعلاً*



*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اه طبعا انا فاهماكى وموافقاكى ياسيكرت 

ايه رأيكو فى الطب النفسى ؟ فيه ناس بتقول انه ملوش لازمة ومجرد تضييع للوقت والفلوس ومفيش حد بيتعالج 
ايه رأيكو ؟


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه طبعا انا فاهماكى وموافقاكى ياسيكرت
> 
> ايه رأيكو فى الطب النفسى ؟ فيه ناس بتقول انه ملوش لازمة ومجرد تضييع للوقت والفلوس ومفيش حد بيتعالج
> ايه رأيكو ؟



امممممم مش عارف هو كله نظريات....وكل انسان غير التاني بس عموماً ليه ﻷ؟

ع الاقل الدراسات نفسها ممكن تدينا نتايج...

بالنسبة لحتة العﻻج اعتقد فيه حاجات كتيرة ممكن تتعالج بس باتكلم ع الحاجات اللي ليها عﻻج كيميائي...

لان لو قلبت لشغل الاونطة بتاع التنمية البشرية (ده رايي فيه)
انت تقدر وانت حلو وكل الناس بتحبك والدنيا بمبي وبتاع....ده شغل اونطة في رايي


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

على فكرة ياجونى العلاج الكيميائى مش حاجة حلوة يعنى لان الادوية ليها side effects كتيرة وسيئة جدا 

لا ده مش اونطة انا اؤمن انه حقيقى من وجهة نظرى انا طبعا 
عارف ؟ كان فيه دراسة امريكية عن علاقة الايمان بالشفاء  الجسدى والنفسى 
لقوا ان الناس اللى عندها اى نوع من انواع الايمان فى حياتها والامل والرجاء بتخف نفسيا وجسديا من امراض شديدة جدا وقاتله زى السرطان مثلا 
ساعات بحس انك بتشوف الانسان على انه machine بس leasantr


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*آلإنسآن مكون من روح وجسد ونفس*
ومفيش فيهم حآجة تقل أهميه عن آلتآنية .. صحته آلنفسية زى آلروحية زى آلجسدية بآلظبط
لو وآحدة مش سليمة يبقى أعرج 


*هنرجع لمجتمعنآ *بردو يآ روز :vava:
مش عآرفة ليه بيقللوآ من آلطب آلنفسى واهميته
يمكن لإننآ مش متعودين نعبر عن مشآعرنآ بتلقآئية وبنعتبرهآ ضعف
وآلمريض آلنفسى بردو دآيماً يتخلط مع آلمريض آلعقلى أو آلمجنون
أفكآرغلط رآسخة جوآنآ بتؤدى لمشآكل أكبر بكتير

أمآل عن نقطة مفيش حد بيتعآلج
مهو أكيد لو مش مدركـ بوجود مرض نفسى ولآ معترف بيه مش هيتعآلج
آلعلآج آلنفسى بيبدأ بآلمريض ورغبته فيه


*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> على فكرة ياجونى العلاج الكيميائى مش حاجة حلوة يعنى لان الادوية ليها side effects كتيرة وسيئة جدا
> 
> لا ده مش اونطة انا اؤمن انه حقيقى من وجهة نظرى انا طبعا
> عارف ؟ كان فيه دراسة امريكية عن علاقة الايمان بالشفاء  الجسدى والنفسى
> ...



متهيألي دراسة الإيمان والشفاء دي مش مظبوطة اوي او عليها عﻻمات استفهام كتيرة؟


انا شوية اه باشوف جسم الإنسان كأنه machine ...

اعتقد ان الrealism...الواقعية ضرورية...ومطلوب نتعايش مع الواقع زي ما هو مش نقنع نفسنا بحاجة وهمية...

ممكن اطلع غلطان الله اعلم....بس م اللي باشوفه باحس جسم الانسان هو شوية كيميا وده راي اصحابي في طب...

وحتى حكالي عن الDeep brain stimulation

ان يوصلوا مادة لحتة معينة في المخ الراجل يضحك...حتة غيرها يعيط...
ان كله شغل كيميا يعني...


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *آلإنسآن مكون من روح وجسد ونفس*
> ومفيش فيهم حآجة تقل أهميه عن آلتآنية .. صحته آلنفسية زى آلروحية زى آلجسدية بآلظبط
> ...



مظبوط كلامك ياسيكرت 
وعلى فكرة فيه ناس تعترض على الطب النفسى حتى بره مصر مش بس فى مصر حتى فى امريكا فيه ناس بتعتبره ملوش لازمة 
فأنا كنت بتناقش فى النقطة ديه لانى بشوفه مفيد فى حالات كتيرة


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

> متهيألي دراسة الإيمان والشفاء دي مش مظبوطة اوي او عليها عﻻمات استفهام كتيرة؟



طيب هو انت قريت الدراسة علشان تقول انها مش مظبوطة ؟ منين حكمت انها مش مظبوطة او عليها علامات استفهام ؟ leasantrعلى فكرة هى كانت عندى كامله بس ضاعت منى كان ممكن احطها هنا 
ومش الدراسة ديه بس فيه اكتر من دراسة بالشكل ده  




> انا شوية اه باشوف جسم الإنسان كأنه machine ..



ديه مشكلة هتسببلك ازمات نفسية على فكرة 




> اعتقد ان الrealism...الواقعية ضرورية...ومطلوب نتعايش مع الواقع زي ما هو مش نقنع نفسنا بحاجة وهمية...



الواقعية مهمه جدا والايمان غير حالة ال Denial تماما والانفصال عن الواقع ورفضة 
وصدقنى لو كانت الافكار الوهمية ديه هتخلى واحد يخف من مرض زى السرطان فلتعيش الوهمية :t31:




> ممكن اطلع غلطان الله اعلم....بس م اللي باشوفه باحس جسم الانسان هو شوية كيميا وده راي اصحابي في طب...
> 
> وحتى حكالي عن الDeep brain stimulation
> 
> ...



اه طبعا مخ الانسان كيمياء 
بس لا يمكن اختصار الانسان فى كيماء وفيزياء فقط 
مش معنى انك فهمت بالعلم المخ بيشتغل ازاى كيمائيا يبقا ده معناه ان الانسان عبارة عن كيميا وبس


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

انا كنت الاول ابص لعلم الاجتماع والعلوم السياسية مثﻻً....

وكنت اقول هم عملوهم علم ليه؟ ده كل حاجة غير التانية واخرهم Observation لكن ماحدش يقدر يتوقع او يﻻقي patterns مثﻻً...

بس بعدين اتعلمت انه ﻻ فيه patterns وممكن تحصل عادي جداً والموضوع فعﻻً علم ومفيد...

ودول اصﻻً مبنيين على تصرفات الانسان فبالاولى علم النفس اكيد ليه ﻻزمة...


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

*أهآ روز ممكن آلرغبة أو آلإيمآن بيه كمآن*
يعنى حته أنآ هستفآد إيه لمآ أحكى مشآكلى لحد تآنى مآ دآم هى مش هتتحل
لكن آلمشآكل دى مش هى آلمحركـ آلوحيد للموضوع .. رد فعلى عليهآ وطريقة آلتعآمل معآهآ لآ يقل أهمية

وآلدكتور آلنفسى هنآ بيجى دورهـ


بس لو جينآ لمرض زى آلفصآم مثلاً أو آلتوحد
هنآ بيبقى رد آلفعل مش كفآية .. آلخلل محتآج دعم أقوى زى آلأدوية 
لكن مش هينفع يكتفى بيهآ بردو



*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب هو انت قريت الدراسة علشان تقول انها مش مظبوطة ؟ منين حكمت انها مش مظبوطة او عليها علامات استفهام ؟ leasantrعلى فكرة هى كانت عندى كامله بس ضاعت منى كان ممكن احطها هنا
> ومش الدراسة ديه بس فيه اكتر من دراسة بالشكل ده
> 
> 
> ...




- اكيد قريت كذا واحدة زمان بس ماشفتش لسه حاجة تكون widely held belief

- تسبب لي ازمة نفسية ليه؟ (بعد الشر عليا   )

- اه ساعتها نتكلم فيها زي الPlacebo والحاجات دي...انا مش هاعترض لو ليها فوايد طبية...

- فيه نظريات بتقول انه كيميا وبس...
طب ايه رايك في الحيوانات طيب؟
او النباتات؟

هل النباتات كيميا بس؟ انا اجزم انه اه بصراحة


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

صحيح ياسيكرت انا بشوف ان جزء بير من مشاكلنا بيتحل بمجرد ماتقوليها وتحكيها لحد وتطلعيها بره 

بالنسبة للفصام اكيد طبعا محتاج ادوية لان ده اصلا مشكلة عقلية او مرض عقلى وخلل فى كيمياء المخ


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *أهآ روز ممكن آلرغبة أو آلإيمآن بيه كمآن*
> يعنى حته أنآ هستفآد إيه لمآ أحكى مشآكلى لحد تآنى مآ دآم هى مش هتتحل
> ...




تمام انا متفق مع الرأي ده جداً...


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ازاى الدراسة هتكون widely held belief ياجونى ؟ الدراسة دراسة 
عبارة عن دراسة بتتعمى ظروف معينة على مجموعة من الناس وبتطلع النتائج 
its an observation ازاى هتبقا  held a belief ؟

على فكرة احنا محتاجين نفتح موضوع منفصل :t31: علشان نشوف ايه حكاية ال machine اللى عندك ديه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*ممكن سؤال يا بناويت ؟
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اتفضل طبعا ياعياد


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ازاى الدراسة هتكون widely held belief ياجونى ؟ الدراسة دراسة
> عبارة عن دراسة بتتعمى ظروف معينة على مجموعة من الناس وبتطلع النتائج
> its an observation ازاى هتبقا  held a belief ؟
> 
> على فكرة احنا محتاجين نفتح موضوع منفصل :t31: علشان نشوف ايه حكاية ال machine اللى عندك ديه



ﻻ انا قلت WIDELY HELD

يعني نتيجة معظم علماء النفس معتمدينها ومعترفين بيها ...


اه ممكن تبقى ظريفة...بس قبل ما نفتحه فهميني الحكاية جوانبها ايه اصﻻً؟ او ايه المشكلة في كده؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> اتفضل طبعا ياعياد




* لو الموضوع ده اتقفل 
هتعملو ايه في حياتكم ؟
وهل هتستمروا في المنتدي ولا 
هتوحشونا 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

أنآ متفقة مع آلموضوع آلمنفصل علشآن آلموضوع كبر معآهـ خآلص ^_^


أتفضل عيآد 


*.،*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ما هو مش هتلاقى حاجة متفق عليها 100% 
بس ال studies ديه لازم تتحط فى ال consideration


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

واه صحيح ياجونى انا فاهمه ابعاد الموضوع 

عياد وايه هيخلى الموضوع يتقفل ؟ :t31:
وبعدين احنا مش بنبات هنا يعنى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> أنآ متفقة مع آلموضوع آلمنفصل علشآن آلموضوع كبر معآهـ خآلص ^_^
> 
> ...



*انا سألت يا خالتي 

لو الموضوع ده اتقفل 
 هتعملو ايه في حياتكم ؟
 وهل هتستمروا في المنتدي ولا 
* هتوحشونا ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

حتى لو إتقفل هنلآقى حآجة جديدهـ
آلبنآت مآلهمش نهآية :fun_lol:*
*

*.،*
​​


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

سوري اتكرر مني النت وحش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> عياد وايه هيخلى الموضوع يتقفل ؟ :t31:
> وبعدين احنا مش بنبات هنا يعنى



* يعني خدتوا اكتر من حقكم بصراحه :t30:
وانا بقول افرضي 

وبعدين اعتبره طرد ؟
انا استأذنت اني اسال الاول  
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايه يا جماعة اسيبكم شوية ارجع الاقى جواسيس جديدة ومواضيع عاوزة تتقفل وحاجات مش فهماها 
فى ايه بيحصل هنا بالظبط هههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يعني خدتوا اكتر من حقكم بصراحه :t30:
> وانا بقول افرضي
> 
> وبعدين اعتبره طرد ؟
> ...



ههههههههههه لا طرد ايه ؟ حد جاب سيرة طرد 
ده انت صاحب المصطبة يا عياد


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه لا طرد ايه ؟ حد جاب سيرة طرد
> ده انت صاحب المصطبة يا عياد



اللي يشوفها طول الاسبوع اللي فات ولحد ساعتين فاتوا وهي عايزة تطردني باي شكل!!

مايصدقش انها بتقول لعياد دلوقتي صاحب مصطبة!


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

johnnie قال:


> اللي يشوفها طول الاسبوع اللي فات ولحد ساعتين فاتوا وهي عايزة تطردني باي شكل!!
> 
> مايصدقش انها بتقول لعياد دلوقتي صاحب مصطبة!



ههههههههههه تفرقة عنصرية بقا :t30:


----------



## Strident (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه تفرقة عنصرية بقا :t30:



ده على اساس اننا مختلفين في الجنس او العرق او الدين مثﻻً؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*في ايه ا عم جوني 
ما تسيبونا ناكل عيش بقي 

يا ساتر يا رب 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء الخييييييييير ع الجمييييع
فين الشعبببببببببب بقى
ايه النوووم ده كلووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الخييييييييير ع الجمييييع
> فين الشعبببببببببب بقى
> ايه النوووم ده كلووو


*لولووووووو حبيبتى منورة المصطبة 
وحشتينا اوووووووووووى
الناس نامت مفيش غيرى انا وانتى ههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لولووووووو حبيبتى منورة المصطبة
> وحشتينا اوووووووووووى
> الناس نامت مفيش غيرى انا وانتى ههههههه*​


نوووووورك حبيبتي
ميييرسي
كان هنافي واد لسانو طويل راح فين
ومالو انت وانتي والدنيا حلوه هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نوووووورك حبيبتي
> ميييرسي
> كان هنافي واد لسانو طويل راح فين
> ومالو انت وانتي والدنيا حلوه هههه


*قصدك بيتشر بقاله فترة ملوش صوت مش باين هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قصدك بيتشر بقاله فترة ملوش صوت مش باين هههههههه*​



هههههههه ايوه هو
شكلهم فصلو النت عنو... عقوبه للسهر والرغي وعشان لسانو الطويل


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه ايوه هو
> شكلهم فصلو النت عنو... عقوبه للسهر والرغي وعشان لسانو الطويل


*ههههههههههههه جايز *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايه رئيك في الراجل اللي بيتقل يا رورو عشان يبقى مميز 
*​؟؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ايه رئيك في الراجل اللي بيتقل يا رورو عشان يبقى مميز
> *​؟؟؟؟


*مش بحب الرجل اللى بيتقل 
بعتبره غرور على الفاضى وايه التمييز فى كدا 
هقولك فى رجالة كتير بتفتكر ان التقل ده هو اللى بيلم البنات حواليهم بس ده غلط جدا بنات كتير مش بتحب التقل ده 
بالعكس بتحب الرجل البشوش اللى بيعرف يتكلم كويس 
وميبقاش متكبر *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش بحب الرجل اللى بيتقل
> بعتبره غرور على الفاضى وايه التمييز فى كدا
> هقولك فى رجالة كتير بتفتكر ان التقل ده هو اللى بيلم البنات حواليهم بس ده غلط جدا بنات كتير مش بتحب التقل ده
> بالعكس بتحب الرجل البشوش اللى بيعرف يتكلم كويس
> وميبقاش متكبر *​



كلام جميييل وصح

مافيش احلى من البساطه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلام جميييل وصح
> 
> مافيش احلى من البساطه


*ايووووووووون البساطة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو انتي نمتي ولا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> رورو انتي نمتي ولا ايه


*امال مين اللى بيكلمك على الفيس خيالى 30:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امال مين اللى بيكلمك على الفيس خيالى 30:*​



هههههه لا هناك صاحيه
هنا نايمه:a4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه لا هناك صاحيه
> هنا نايمه:a4:


*اذا كان كدا ماشى خلاص انا نايمة 
هروح اصحالك هناك حصلينى يلا هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اذا كان كدا ماشى خلاص انا نايمة
> هروح اصحالك هناك حصلينى يلا هههههههه*​



هههههههههه
ماشي اصحيلي وتعالي هنا هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> ماشي اصحيلي وتعالي هنا هههه


*وبعدين يا لولو ارسى على حل رجلى وجعتنى من المنتدى للفيس 
مشيت كتير بين الصفح :crazy_pil*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*روحتى وين يا لولو *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

اه يا بنااااات يااللي ملكومش اماااان
وانا بقول المصطبه نايمه ليه اتاريكم بتشيتو في الحته الخضرا والسنه الجديده
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشي
هي دي سياسه المنتدى اللي بطفش اعضااااااااااء كتتتتيره..سنه كلها طبقات من اولها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*هههههههههههههه ياظلمانه
ماتيجي تشيتي معانا طيب 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*انا جيييييييييتتتتتتتتتتت*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

نورتي البييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
الشات هس هس يارورو ههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ياظلمانه
> ماتيجي تشيتي معانا طيب
> *



ههههههههههه
مهو عشان الخضر بس يا قمر
الزرق ممنوع:t39:
هي سنه خضرا ومش زرقا:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نورتي البييييييييييييييييييييييييييت
> الشات هس هس يارورو ههههههه


*اه يا اوختشى الناس نامت مفيش غير انا وانتى مشرفين هونيك

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

نورتو يا بناااانيت يا عسااااسيل انتو


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نورتو يا بناااانيت يا عسااااسيل انتو


*الله يعسلك يا لولو *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يعسلك يا لولو *​



وحياااتك معسله
حاطه عسل ع وشي:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وحياااتك معسله
> حاطه عسل ع وشي:new6:


*ههههههههههه طب اوعى تلمى علينا الذباب 
ماسك ده ولا ايييييييه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مهو عشان الخضر بس يا قمر
> الزرق ممنوع:t39:
> هي سنه خضرا ومش زرقا:new6:


تصدقي مكنتش اعرف انه للخضر بس ههههههه
اصلا هو فاضي ومفيهوش حد
بيهش وينش يااوختشي


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه يا اوختشى الناس نامت مفيش غير انا وانتى مشرفين هونيك
> 
> *​


اه ياختي
انا بفكر افلسع منه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه ياختي
> انا بفكر افلسع منه


*انا خلعت انتى لسة هتفكرى هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه طب اوعى تلمى علينا الذباب
> ماسك ده ولا ايييييييه*​



لا انا حطاه بالليل مش هياخدو بالهم ههههههههه
اه ماسك..عسل وزيت اركان لو سمعتي عنها...جميله اوي للبشره..بتغديها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا خلعت انتى لسة هتفكرى هههههههههه*​


*طيب مش تقوليلي يابت:act19:
اصلي مسمعتش صوتك وانتي بتخلعي:new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا انا حطاه بالليل مش هياخدو بالهم ههههههههه
> اه ماسك..عسل وزيت اركان لو سمعتي عنها...جميله اوي للبشره..بتغديها


*حو العسل مغذى جدا للبشرة بس انا بكسل اعمل ماسكات 
ومش بطيقها خمس دقايق على وشى ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب مش تقوليلي يابت:act19:
> اصلي مسمعتش صوتك وانتي بتخلعي:new6:
> *


*ما انا قولتلك اهو انا خلعت يا بتول من الشات هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ما انا قولتلك اهو انا خلعت يا بتول من الشات هههههههه*​


*طول عمرك ندددله:act19:

بنات قولولي
هو لما تجيبوا بوتوجاز يونيفرسال
لازم بتوع الشركة هما اللي يركبوه:shutup22:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حو العسل مغذى جدا للبشرة بس انا بكسل اعمل ماسكات
> ومش بطيقها خمس دقايق على وشى ههههههههه*​



ههههههه ومين سمعك كل فين وفين لما بحط او اداوم
بس صدقيني نوم الصبح والسهر بالليل بيرهق البشره كتير
نفسي انام بدرييييي


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طول عمرك ندددله:act19:
> 
> بنات قولولي
> هو لما تجيبوا بوتوجاز يونيفرسال
> ...


*لا مين قال كدا هو محتاج يا بنتى شركة 
دى الغسلات الاتوماتيك بس اللى بتبقى محتاجة مهندس 
يركبها علشان يعلمك عليها ويفهمك تعملى ايه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه ومين سمعك كل فين وفين لما بحط او اداوم
> بس صدقيني نوم الصبح والسهر بالليل بيرهق البشره كتير
> نفسي انام بدرييييي


*ومين سمعك :mus13:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طول عمرك ندددله:act19:
> 
> بنات قولولي
> هو لما تجيبوا بوتوجاز يونيفرسال
> ...



جاوبي يا رورو عشان انا مش فهمت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا مين قال كدا هو محتاج يا بنتى شركة
> دى الغسلات الاتوماتيك بس اللى بتبقى محتاجة مهندس
> يركبها علشان يعلمك عليها ويفهمك تعملى ايه *​


*طيب يابنتي الراجل اللي اشترناه منه
قال لازم تتصلوا بشركة يونيفرسال عشان تشغله 
المهم اتصلنا النهارده
قالوا هيجوا بعد العيد
وانا كنت عايزه اركبه عالعيد
يرضيكي كده يعني الطم علي وشك انا دلوقتي 
ولا اشد في شعرك هههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جاوبي يا رورو عشان انا مش فهمت


*هههههههههه يابنتي انا بتكلم عربي والله*
انتي بقي ممكن تفهميني اللي مكتوب في توقيعك:new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب يابنتي الراجل اللي اشترناه منه
> قال لازم تتصلوا بشركة يونيفرسال عشان تشغله
> المهم اتصلنا النهارده
> قالوا هيجوا بعد العيد
> ...


*غريبة تى 
ماشى الطمى على وشى وشدى فى شعرك 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي بقي ممكن تفهميني اللي مكتوب في توقيعك:new8:


*مالك ومال توقيع لولو يا بتول 
دى اسمى انا فى مانع *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *غريبة تى
> ماشى الطمى على وشى وشدى فى شعرك
> ههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههه لا طبعا انا هلطم وهشد في شعر لولو ههههه*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مالك ومال توقيع لولو يا بتول
> دى اسمى انا فى مانع *​


*بجد عاشت الاسامي
واذا كان كده مااااااااااشي:new6:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه يابنتي انا بتكلم عربي والله*
> انتي بقي ممكن تفهميني اللي مكتوب في توقيعك:new8:



ههههههههه
 حاضر:new8:
كنت حاطه يومها يا ستي ف توقيعي صوره لواحده كانها بتنتحر..ف بيتر قال ان رورو تعمل كده
روحت شايله الصوره وكتبت كده يا ستي
بس كده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> حاضر:new8:
> كنت حاطه يومها يا ستي ف توقيعي صوره لواحده كانها بتنتحر..ف بيتر قال ان رورو تعمل كده
> روحت شايله الصوره وكتبت كده يا ستي
> بس كده


*ههههههههه ش تقولي كده ياشيخه
من الصبح
خليتيني ياقول للبت عاشت الاسامي وانا مش فاهمة ههههه

والله انتوا عسسسسل
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههه لا طبعا انا هلطم وهشد في شعر لولو ههههه*
> 
> *بجد عاشت الاسامي
> واذا كان كده مااااااااااشي:new6:
> *



ههههههههه حد جاايب سيره شعر لولو
الا شعري والنبي 
خربشي بقى ههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه ش تقولي كده ياشيخه
> من الصبح
> خليتيني ياقول للبت عاشت الاسامي وانا مش فاهمة ههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
انتي العسللل كلو :new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه حد جاايب سيره شعر لولو
> الا شعري والنبي
> خربشي بقى ههههه


*ههههههه اخربش ايه بس
دي البت رورو هي اللي بتجيب في سيرة شعرك علي فكرة:new6:

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههه اخربش ايه بس
> دي البت رورو هي اللي بتجيب في سيرة شعرك علي فكرة:new6:
> 
> *


*ايه هو ده الظلم علنا كدا هرام عليكى يا ظالمة 
انا اتكلمت *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه وقعو ف بعض وانا لا هيتشد شعري ولا غيرو


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه وقعو ف بعض وانا لا هيتشد شعري ولا غيرو


*بتموتى انتى يا لولو فى الخناقات ههههههههههه
طب يلا اعملى زى مارى منيب 
وحطة صندلين على بعض 
واقعدى قولى طوبة على طوبة خلى العاركة منصوبة 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتموتى انتى يا لولو فى الخناقات ههههههههههه
> طب يلا اعملى زى مارى منيب
> وحطة صندلين على بعض
> واقعدى قولى طوبة على طوبة خلى العاركة منصوبة
> هههههههههههه*​



هههههههههه بعشقهااا
ومااااااالو اقول هي تولععع بس وانا اتفرجججج:new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

انا فييين يابنات 
هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا فييين يابنات
> هههههههههه


*حلو التوقيع الهيروغليفى اللى انتى حطاه ده يا بتول :59:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

هههههههه يا حول الله يارب
واثقه تاااهت


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه يا حول الله يارب
> واثقه تاااهت


*جهاد انتى فين يا جهاد 
بتول انتى فين يا بتول *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جهاد انتى فين يا جهاد
> بتول انتى فين يا بتول *​



:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حلو التوقيع الهيروغليفى اللى انتى حطاه ده يا بتول :59:*​





lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه يا حول الله يارب
> واثقه تاااهت





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جهاد انتى فين يا جهاد
> بتول انتى فين يا بتول *​


طيب اتوبيس كام بيودي فيييييييين
حد يديلي ينوبكم ثواب:thnk0001:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب اتوبيس كام بيودي فيييييييين
> حد يديلي ينوبكم ثواب:thnk0001:


*اتوبيس هنا بيروح هناك*
*بس الحقيه زمانه طلع هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه انتو شربتو ايييه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه انتو شربتو ايييه


*البت بتول شربتنى حاجة اصفرا يا لولو *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

اه شربتها حاجه اصفرا يالولو

تعرفي اسمها ايه ؟








عدددددددددس هههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههه
يا خاينين بتشربو الحاجه الصفرا من غيري طلعت كمان عدس هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*ايون الشتا ده عايز شربة عدس يالولو
تاخدي شفطه بقي هههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

ههههه
هاتي ده كلو حديد هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*حرام عليكى يا بتول ارحمينى 
انا لو اتعورت هنزل عدس وفول 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههه ايه التعبير ده يخرب عقلك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلي متخيله المنظر وانتي متعوره وبتنزفي فول
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايه التعبير ده يخرب عقلك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصلي متخيله المنظر وانتي متعوره وبتنزفي فول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ده انا كدا ينفع افتح مطعم فول ده انا هكسب مكاسب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
يابنتي اسكتي مش قادره ههههههههه

وياسلام لو حد قالك عايز فول بالزيت الحال
تشقي صوباعك وتديله
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يابنتي اسكتي مش قادره ههههههههه
> 
> وياسلام لو حد قالك عايز فول بالزيت الحال
> ...


*اه بقا ولو كمان فول بالطماطم واااااااااااو 
اسكتى بقا علشان انا قربت اكره الفول 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*ينيلك ياشييييييييييخه
انتي هنا يالولو
بتتفرجي علي مذبحه الفول
قصدي علي مطعم الفول ههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه همووووت ضحك 
عسلللل يا بنانيت


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه همووووت ضحك
> عسلللل يا بنانيت


*هههههههههه من بعض ما عندكم يا لولو 
انا ببقى هادية من غير بتول صح *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه همووووت ضحك
> عسلللل يا بنانيت


*تعيشي وتضحكي يارب ياحبيبتي
وتدوم الضحكه يااااارب
*


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه من بعض ما عندكم يا لولو
> انا ببقى هادية من غير بتول صح *​


قصدك ايه انطقي لغزك 
ادلق قدره الفول اللي جواكي:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تعيشي وتضحكي يارب ياحبيبتي
> وتدوم الضحكه يااااارب
> *
> قصدك ايه انطقي لغزك
> ادلق قدره الفول اللي جواكي:new6:


*ليه قطع الارزاق وابيع ايه انا لما تدلقيها 
اقصد بحط لسانى جوة بقى وببقى هادية خالص مالص بالص 
لولو بتقولك تصبحى على خير *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه قطع الارزاق وابيع ايه انا لما تدلقيها
> اقصد بحط لسانى جوة بقى وببقى هادية خالص مالص بالص
> لولو بتقولك تصبحى على خير *​


*لا خلاص مش هندلق الفول ياستي
ماشي سماح بنت خالتي المرادي 

وهي من اهل الخير
ويلا قومي انتي كمان عشان تصحي فايقه الصبح
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا خلاص مش هندلق الفول ياستي
> ماشي سماح بنت خالتي المرادي
> 
> وهي من اهل الخير
> ...


*لا انا كدا استهزقت كتير كفاية كدا 
عمالة تطردينى من الصبح وانا ساكتة اهى اهى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*تصدقي انا غلطانه
ال خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا : (
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تصدقي انا غلطانه
> ال خيرا تعمل شرق الدلتا : (
> *


*خلاص خلاص سيبهالك مخضرة 
ههههههههههه
تصبحى على خير يا قلبى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *خلاص خلاص سيبهالك مخضرة
> ههههههههههه
> تصبحى على خير يا قلبى *​


*بموت في اللون الاخضر بيحسسني بالتفاؤل:new6:

وانتي من اهل الخير ياحبيبتي
احلام سعيده
ونوال حزينه:new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بموت في اللون الاخضر بيحسسني بالتفاؤل:new6:
> 
> وانتي من اهل الخير ياحبيبتي
> احلام سعيده
> ...


*هههههههه متفكرنيش علشان انا جايبة جاكت اخضرة وكوتشى اخضرة 
وجوزى عمال يتريق عليا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه متفكرنيش علشان انا جايبة جاكت اخضرة وكوتشى اخضرة
> وجوزى عمال يتريق عليا *​


*ليه ده شيك
وهيخليكي شبه عود الكرفس بالظبط:new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ليه ده شيك
> وهيخليكي شبه عود الكرفس بالظبط:new6:
> *


*هتبقى انتى وايهاب عليا 
ماشى لينا كلام بكرة مع بعضينا 
باى يا قلبى *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 يناير 2013)

الموضوع تاا "للكواعب البيض" بث؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هتبقى انتى وايهاب عليا
> ماشى لينا كلام بكرة مع بعضينا
> باى يا قلبى *​


ههههههههههه لا انا بهزر يابنتي الله
الواحد ميعرفش يفك معاكي بكلمتين ولا ايه:new6:
وانتي من اهله حبيبتي
باي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> الموضوع تاا "للكواعب البيض" بث؟​


موضوع ايه
ومامعني كواعب اصلا:new6:


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

سيكرت وديزي...

شكلكو بتسوقوا بالراحة اوي....

انا مستنيكو هنا اهو...جبتو السكر؟ عشان اموتلكو هنا وتبقى فضيحة بقى يﻻ....بس بسرعة شوية قبل ما القهوة تبرد


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
هههههـ طب دآ نعمل فيه إيه تآنى
سم وسممنآهـ
بآلروج وضربنآهـ

*ننتحر من فوق آلسجآدة يعنى *:hlp:




*..*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..**
> *
> هههههـ طب دآ نعمل فيه إيه تآنى
> سم وسممنآهـ
> ...



ههههههههه لسه بدري اوي عليكو يا سيكرت عشان تعرفوا تمشوني من هنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..*

سآمعة إللى أنآ شيفآهـ يآ روز
بنتهدد .. وفى مصطبتنآ  *:t31:
*



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

انا جيييييييييييييييييت 

فيه ايه بقا ياجونى؟ :nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا جيييييييييييييييييت
> 
> فيه ايه بقا ياجونى؟ :nunu0000:



حمد لله ع السﻻمة....
لسه فاكرة؟ ماخﻻص القهوة بردت فماشربتهاش بقى 
المرة الجاية لما تحبوا تسمموني ابقوا حطوا معلقة سكر


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

هو انت ايه ؟ الرجل الذى لا  يموت ؟ leasantr


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

ايه ده انا فاكرا من اسبوع كدا كنت شايفا جونى مسجون مع سجينه من اياهم و محدش عارف يطلعوا--
  هو لسا هنا بتحولو تسمموه بالسكر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مشاكل كدا يو جونى فى كل حتى هههههههه قال انا الى هقلبها عليك-- انت محكوم عليك من بدرى اهو-- ماليش دعوه انا


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..*

*إكس *.. مآلوش نهآية :d


طيب جآتلى فكرة موضوع نتكلم فيه من موقف جونى دآ .. بس من غير ضرب :smile02

لو كبنت وفيه شآب بيطآردكـ أو مثلاً بيحبكـ من طرف وآحد بشكل يضآيقكـ
*إزآى ممكن تطفشيه* ..؟




*..*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

اخ موضوع صعب--
  شىء بيوجع الحقيقه-- لان دايما نحط مفسنا مكان الاخر-- بتبقى صعبه جدا
يحاول يفهمه انه اخ ليه مش اكثر بكل لطف--


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *إكس *.. مآلوش نهآية :d
> 
> ...



انا شخصياً ما وقعتش في الموقف ده....ﻻ حبيت واحدة وﻻ واحدة جريت ورايا...

بس فاكر اني كنت قلت في المصطبة هنا اكتر حاجة تضايقني في البنت لو هي inaccessible
يعني مش سهل الوصول ليها...

بس فكرتيني بواحد صاحبي اوي في كندا....هو من شرق اوروبا...وامور وطويل كده
كان من فترة كده بيشتكي لي ان فيه واحدة بتطارده وهو زهقان منها ومن ناحية تانية مش عايز يحرجها او يجرح شعورها....وكان متجنن من الموضوع....

حتى مرة كان فيه زي رحلة كده قال لاخته (قدامي  ) مش رايح اﻻ لو انتي جاية عشان تحجزيها عني...حسسني انها شوية هتطلع له م الحنفية يا عيني...هي كانت فلبينية تقريباً

رسيت انه قال لها صراحة انه مش هيرتبط تقريباً


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

ياااااااااااه ياسيكرت جيتى على الجرح يابنتى 
الموضوع ده بيبقا صعب جدا 
ده انا كان فيه واحد مش بس بيطاردنى ده كان مطلع اشاعة من ورايا بين اصحابنا اننا مرتبطين وهنتجوز وانا عرفت بعدين 
بصى هى مفروض فى الاول تفهميه بوضوح وبطريقة لطيفة انكو اخوات بس ولو مفهمش يبقا لازم بطريقة حازمة


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..*

عندكـ حق طبعاً يآ حبو .. بس خوفنآ عليه كمآن بيخلينآ مش عآرفين نسيبه عآيش فى أوهآمه
خصوصاً إن آلمعآملة آللطيفة بتفتح بآب أمل أحيآناً ..؟



*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
أيوهـ بآلظبط كدآ أنآ قصدى على موآقف زى بتآعت صآحب جونى أو روز
بس إللى يوصل للمطآردهـ هيفهم إزى بآلكلآم , دآ غآلباً بيبقى مريض بآلتعلق دآ ...!




*..*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

المشكره بئا-- انى اكتشفت-- ان فعلا الى يحب شخص و يظهر هبه اوى--ده بيسبب نفور من الشخص التانى-- مش عارفا ليه-- كتير يحبوا الى مش معبرنهم و الى بيحبوهم مش يحبوهم ههههههههههه حد فاهم حاجه؟؟
 انا اسكت احسن


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

انا الحقيقه زماااااان لما كنت شباااب قبل سن الشيخوخه ههههههههههههه
حصل لى مواقف كتير هباب-- لنفس السبب-- الى قدامى مش راضى يصدق انى مجرد اخت-- لا لازم بالعافيا-- و الموضوع قلب بتهديد قتل و بلاوى--- افلام هندى--
موعوده انا لازم البلاوى كلها تلزق فيا هههههههههههههههههههههههه قصص هندى بجد--ايام سوده


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

هو فعلا ياسيكرت انا اتعلمت كده ان الشخص اللى بيطارد ده لما تفهميه بلطف بيعتبره تردد منك فى اخد القرار وانك بتحبيه بس بتتقلى او لسه بتفكرى 
بس الواحد بيبقا مش عايز يجرح حد لان الجرح فى المشاعر صعب اوى 
بس ساعات لازم تكونى حازمة جدا


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..**
> *
> أيوهـ بآلظبط كدآ أنآ قصدى على موآقف زى بتآعت صآحب جونى أو روز
> بس إللى يوصل للمطآردهـ هيفهم إزى بآلكلآم , دآ غآلباً بيبقى مريض بآلتعلق دآ ...!
> ...



ﻻ ماهو عشان بتخافي عليهم ﻻزم تفهميهم ان الموضوع مش هيوصل لحاجة...
طول مانتي مدياله امل هيفضل يجري وراكي...

وجع ساعة وﻻ كل ساعة



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المشكره بئا-- انى اكتشفت-- ان فعلا الى يحب شخص و يظهر هبه اوى--ده بيسبب نفور من الشخص التانى-- مش عارفا ليه-- كتير يحبوا الى مش معبرنهم و الى بيحبوهم مش يحبوهم ههههههههههه حد فاهم حاجه؟؟
> انا اسكت احسن



ﻻ معرفش ... اصل انا شخصياً لو حد مش مبادلني الحب اعتقد هازهق منه مش هافضل اجري وراه طول عمري يعني...


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

بس على فكرة كنت باغلس على صاحبي ده واقول له احمد ربنا حد يزعل ان البنات هي اللي بتجري وراه بدل ما كلنا مضطرين نكافح عشان نعرف نكلمهم حتى؟ بس هو كان زهق فعﻻً منها وهي كانت اوفر بصراحة...كفرت سيئات الواد يعني

وانا واخته غتتنا عليه كتير بصراحة برضو  قسمنا عليه صح


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..*

*تمآم ودآ رأيى بردو يآ روز *مع إنه مش بينفع 
أسوء فكرة بتكون عن آللى بيطآرد دآ إنه شآيفكـ فآضية
يعنى بم إنكـ مش مرتبطة بغيرهـ فهو هيفضل عندهـ فرصة ..!


عآرفة يآ حبو ليه بيحصل دآ .. علشآن آلحب فعل ثنآئى يعنى لو آلتكة دى مآحصلتش فى نفس آلتوقيت عند آلإتنين
*خلآص مش هتحصل *


*وكلآمكـ مظبوط جونى*
بس فيه إللى مش بيزهقوآ 
*
 *
*..*​


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *تمآم ودآ رأيى بردو يآ روز *مع إنه مش بينفع
> أسوء فكرة بتكون عن آللى بيطآرد دآ إنه شآيفكـ فآضية
> ...





Secret_flower قال:


> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]*
> *
> *..*​




صح اوي على فكرة![/SIZE]


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

ايوة بالظبط ياسيكرت طول ما هو شايفك مش مرتبطة فده معناه انه لسه عنده فرصة معاكى وهى ديه المشكلة 
وغالبا ده مش بيبقا ليه علاقة بيكى هى فيه شخصيات كده طبيعتها انها stalker او شخصيات بتتعلق جامد وتطارد


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

هو المنتدى ليه نايم كده يابنات ؟ فيه ايه ؟ والناس راحت فين ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (2 يناير 2013)

*..*

 مش عآرفة آلمنتدى تقيل عندى أنآ بس ولآ إيه ..؟ 



*..
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

روحتى فين ياسيكرت ؟ 
فين شرطة المصطبة علشان المتسللين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

ازيكمم يا بنانيت...منوراات
حد فيكم حاسس باي تغيير في السنه الجديده


----------



## جيلان (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ازيكمم يا بنانيت...منوراات
> حد فيكم حاسس باي تغيير في السنه الجديده



مافيش غير ان ال 12 بقت 13 30:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

جيلان قال:


> مافيش غير ان ال 12 بقت 13 30:



هههههههه صححح
ان شاء الله تبقى سنه حلوه عليكي وع الجمييع


----------



## جيلان (2 يناير 2013)

يااارب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يناير 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير... جون تعال هنا


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

كيف بنات حوا ؟ :mus13:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يناير 2013)

هلا ديزرت روز.. كل عام وانتي بخير.. حياكي في المصطبه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

هلا هيفاء كل سنة وانتى طيبة :flowers:
فين باقى بنات حوا ؟


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير... جون تعال هنا



ايوااااااا انا هنا اهو



روز: انا في حماية هيفا....هي اللي جايباني


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

اوكى ياجون خلى هيفاء تحميك :fun_lol:

هيفاء اشبيكى ؟ جايبالنا راجل فى المصطبة ؟


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اوكى ياجون خلى هيفاء تحميك :fun_lol:
> 
> هيفاء اشبيكى ؟ جايبالنا راجل فى المصطبة ؟



اه هتحميني


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

*كل سنة وانتم
طيبين واعتبرونى تانى راجل هنا
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يناير 2013)

روز .. 
جون مو غريب .. ده اللي حيحمينا من غدر الزمان هههههه
تصالحي معاه بئى .. جون خف على البنات عملت فيهم ايه؟


oesi no
قافل الخاص.. ومطرش لي رساله خاصه.. بالله عليك اشلون ارد عليك؟
يا تفتح الخاص يا تفتح رسايل الزوار


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> روز ..
> جون مو غريب .. ده اللي حيحمينا من غدر الزمان هههههه
> تصالحي معاه بئى .. جون خف على البنات عملت فيهم ايه؟
> 
> ...



ديزي: شفتي بقى...اهو اسمعي كﻻمها اللي كله حكم....تصالحي معايا عشان انا اللي هاحميكم من غدر الزمان


هيفا: يعلم الله مظلوم وﻻ عملت حاجة 
هي ديزي اللي مفترية عليا!

دي حتى امبارح خلت حبو...حبو اللي مﻻك المنتدى....تفتري عليا انا كمان! تصوري؟!


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

هيفاااااااء اشبيكى يابنتى غدر زمان ايه اللى هيحمينا منه  ؟ 
احنا نحتمى فى راجل ؟ ليه الدنيا خربت ؟ :new6:

جونى اتعلم ايه ؟ ده انت اللى هتتعلم دلوقتى 
انا مفترية ؟ :boxing: 

سمير كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (3 يناير 2013)

ياكبر ها عند ربي  يا جون حبو تفتري مستحيل 

كان عندي موضوع عاوزه نتكلم فيه.. بس مظطره اطلع .. طلعه ما كانت مخططه.. بدخل باليل بئى.. تمسون بالخير


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هيفاااااااء اشبيكى يابنتى غدر زمان ايه اللى هيحمينا منه  ؟
> احنا نحتمى فى راجل ؟ ليه الدنيا خربت ؟ :new6:
> 
> جونى اتعلم ايه ؟ ده انت اللى هتتعلم دلوقتى
> ...




الحقيني يا هيفا ...

دي هي وسيكرت كانوا عايزين يسمموني امبارح كمان على فكرة


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> سمير كل سنة وانت طيب


*وانتى طيبة شكران على الرد
والتهنئية*


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياكبر ها عند ربي  يا جون حبو تفتري مستحيل
> 
> كان عندي موضوع عاوزه نتكلم فيه.. بس مظطره اطلع .. طلعه ما كانت مخططه.. بدخل باليل بئى.. تمسون بالخير



اهو زي ما باقول لك كده ولو مش مصدقة اسألي حبو نفسها


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

ياعينى ياجونى رايح تشكى حالك لكل الناس :new6:


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياكبر ها عند ربي  يا جون حبو تفتري مستحيل
> 
> كان عندي موضوع عاوزه نتكلم فيه.. بس مظطره اطلع .. طلعه ما كانت مخططه.. بدخل باليل بئى.. تمسون بالخير


*متاكد انى نحس عليكم فى المصطبة
تمشى ورا التانية
كل ما ادخل المصطبة دى
القى واحدة تمشى اية النحس دا :t19:*


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياعينى ياجونى رايح تشكى حالك لكل الناس :new6:



مانتي مضطهداني  اعمل ايه بقى؟ 
بس هي هيفا اللي هتنصفني انشااااء الله


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مانتي مضطهداني  اعمل ايه بقى؟
> بس هي هيفا اللي هتنصفني انشااااء الله



انا مضطهداك ؟ :fun_oops:
طيب خليها تنصفك اهى مشيت وسابتك :new6:


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مضطهداك ؟ :fun_oops:
> طيب خليها تنصفك اهى مشيت وسابتك :new6:



اه :closedeye

هتنصفني بس لما تيجي بالليل ... لا هيفا ما تسيبش حبايبها ولا تتخلى عنهم


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

طيب لما نشوف :nunu0000::nunu0000: انت كده عصبتنى اكتر :boxing:


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب لما نشوف :nunu0000::nunu0000: انت كده عصبتنى اكتر :boxing:



يعني هي موتة ولا اكتر؟

خلاص بقى طالما ابتدينا المشوار نعصبك للآخر 

بس انتي صبورة اوي يا ديزي...ده انا بقالي يومين مستنيكي تتعصبي وانتي مابتعمليش حاجة 

ماعلقتيش على "ديزي" لحد دلوقتي على فكرة


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يعني هي موتة ولا اكتر؟
> 
> خلاص بقى طالما ابتدينا المشوار نعصبك للآخر
> 
> ...



معلقتش على ديزى علشان عجبتنى :fun_lol:
واتقى شر الحليم :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> معلقتش على ديزى علشان عجبتنى :fun_lol:
> واتقى شر الحليم :nunu0000::nunu0000:



- ماهو الفضول قاتل بقى...ماتعمليش زيي 

- ههههههههه برافو عليا بقى  عرفت اجيب حل وسط اهو


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

مفيش حد من البنات يساعدنى على جونى :boxing::boxing:


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

استنوا بقى احضر العشا واكل واجي....

البصل عماني


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

استنوا بقى احضر العشا واكل واجي....

البصل عماني


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

احسن ياجونى :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

*..
*
*مسآآآء آلخير* *^_^*

فيه حد مضآيق توأمتى ولآ إيه *:boxing:



..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

ايوة ياسيكرت جونى مضايقنى :mus13:


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايوة ياسيكرت جونى مضايقنى :mus13:



طول عمرها مضطهداني كده


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

طيب بما انك قاعد على قلبنا :new6: افتحلنا موضوع بقا


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب بما انك قاعد على قلبنا :new6: افتحلنا موضوع بقا



قاعد على فلبكو....ايه المعاملة دي؟



طيب قولوا ايه اكتر حاجة في شغل البيت بتجننكو...


انا بالنسبة لي الطبخ وكوي الهدوم...


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه اه قاعد على قلبنا 

هههههههه كل شغل البيت مفيش حاجة بحبها فيه اصلا :new6:


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه اه قاعد على قلبنا
> 
> هههههههه كل شغل البيت مفيش حاجة بحبها فيه اصلا :new6:



- تاني؟ ايه المعاملة دي بس يا ديزي؟ ليه كده؟

- لا ماهو مفيش حاجة فيه تتحب....انا باسألكم ايه اكتر حاجة بتغيظ او مقرفة فيه ...


ولو ان على فكرة البنت الصينية..او الست....مش عارف هي اكبر مني بكام سنة...المهم يعني هي مرات واحد معانا هنا ومش عايزة تشتغل وقاعدة في البيت....بتقول ان في بيت باباها في الصين كان فيه واحدة بتيجي تنضف لهم وكده وهي تبقى مش مرتاحة...هي حاسة ان البيت بيكون ليها control فيه لما هي اللي ترتب وماتحبش حد يرتب معاها.....

تقولولها ايه دي؟ انا شخصياً الحمد لله فيه هنا room service ومعنديش اي مشكلة يخشوا يلعبكو في اي حاجة طالما هينضفوا


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

مش مفروض تعترض على فكرة على اى حاجة نعملها فيك:boxing:

اه على فكرة فيه ستات كتير كده منهم ماما متحبش حد يرتب البيت وينضفه غيرها 

انا بقا يعنى معنديش مانع لو الجيران جم يعملوه اهلا وسهلا :new6:
اكتر حاجة بكرهها الطبيخ طبعا


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

*..
*
مبدئياً كدآ طبيعى إنهآ تضطهدكـ يآ جونى *إنت تستآهل بصرآحة*:new6:
فبطل تضآيقهآ علشآن مآتبوظش آلدنيآ أكتر 


أممممممم
*أنآ كمآن مآحبش **حد غريب يرتب بيتى*
بحب أكون ملمة بكل حآجة مهو بيتى مش بيت آلجيرآن 

بس مآعنديش مآنع أستعين بمسآعدهـ فى حآلآت معآركـ آلنظآفة آلكبيرهـ
لإنى مش متيمة بيهآ أكيد :t17:*
 


..*​


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش مفروض تعترض على فكرة على اى حاجة نعملها فيك:boxing:
> 
> اه على فكرة فيه ستات كتير كده منهم ماما متحبش حد يرتب البيت وينضفه غيرها
> 
> ...



لا ماعترضش ليه يعني؟ اقل حاجة اعرف انا باتعامل كده ليه يعني 

اه انا زيك بالظبط....المهم اللابتوب محدش يلعب فيه او يغير حاجة من ورايا....غير كده بقى اي حاجة مش مهم 




Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> مبدئياً كدآ طبيعى إنهآ تضطهدكـ يآ جونى *إنت تستآهل بصرآحة*:new6:
> فبطل تضآيقهآ علشآن مآتبوظش آلدنيآ أكتر
> ...




انا استاهل؟ طب ليه كده؟


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

هتعترض هتطرد على طول احنا ناس ديموقراطيين :new6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

*..
*
*كل دآ وبيسأل مضطهد ليه*
جآثوث فى مدينة بينكية ومفيهآش غير بنآتيت .. هيتعآمل إزآى يعنى :fun_lol:
 *


..*​


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> *كل دآ وبيسأل مضطهد ليه*
> جآثوث فى مدينة بينكية ومفيهآش غير بنآتيت .. هيتعآمل إزآى يعنى :fun_lol:
> ...



بينكية مين انتو لسه فاكرين؟ ده البينك قلب فحلقي خلاص...مش شايفين المكان مهجور والرجالة داخلة خارجة كمان؟


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

شكلنا هنستخدم معاك القانون البينكى الصارم :fun_lol:


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

*انا جيت 
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

*..
*
*إحنآ إللى تهآونآ معآهم كتير يآ روز
*بيستهونوآ بقوميتنآ آلبينكية 


*أهلاً سمير*
أهو جآثوث تآنى آلموضوع كبر خآلث :t17:*
** 


..*​


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> شكلنا هنستخدم معاك القانون البينكى الصارم :fun_lol:



اه انا موافق ارجع السجن...بس هاتولي السجينة اللي كانت قاعدة معايا


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> *إحنآ إللى تهآونآ معآهم كتير يآ روز
> *بيستهونوآ بقوميتنآ آلبينكية
> ...


*من اولها كدا
ما بلاش افتكرى قولتلك بلاش
انتى حرة  :fun_oops:*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

فعلا ياسيكرت احنا لازم نكون اكتر حزم من كده :boxing: 
جونى وسمير على السجن البينكى ومفيش سجينة معاك احنا هنتدلع ؟ :fun_lol:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يناير 2013)

*..
*
*إحنآ نعتقلهم أبسط
*علشآن نقوم معآهم بآلوآجب آلبينكى آلصح :mus13:* 


..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يناير 2013)

اه ياسيكرت نعمل معاهم الواجب البينكى بس ايه هو الواجب البينكى ياسيكرت ؟ :mus13::mus13: لازم نتفق


----------



## Anas2 (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس ايه هو الواجب البينكى ياسيكرت ؟ :mus13::mus13:


جاتو وليمونضة وبنات زي القمررر :mus13::mus13:

:new6:


----------



## Strident (3 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فعلا ياسيكرت احنا لازم نكون اكتر حزم من كده :boxing:
> جونى وسمير على السجن البينكى ومفيش سجينة معاك احنا هنتدلع ؟ :fun_lol:



ايه!
ده اهم حاجة السجينة....تقومي تجيبي لي سمير بدالها؟ (مع كامل الاحترام لسمير)


لا طب خليها زنزانة في المجاري حتى بس هاتي السجينة معايا


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

*حسبى ونعم الوكيل
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (3 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ايه!
> ده اهم حاجة السجينة....تجيبي لي سمير بدالها (مع كامل الاحترام لسمير)
> 
> 
> لا طب خليها زنزانة في المجاري حتى بس هاتي السجينة معايا


*امممممممم
انا لا عاوز سجين ولا سجينة
ولا حتى عجينة *


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

فين البنات ؟ :love34:


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

مساء الخير  

اخباركم ايه ؟ انا سجلت مخصوص علشان التوبيك ده ^___^

بس انا مسلمه هينفع ولا ايه ؟


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Manoosha قال:


> مساء الخير
> 
> اخباركم ايه ؟ انا سجلت مخصوص علشان التوبيك ده ^___^
> 
> بس انا مسلمه هينفع ولا ايه ؟



ينفع طبعاً....اهـﻻً بيكي...اذا كان انا مش بنت اصﻻً وبيسيبوني اخش 
وانتي مش اول عضوة مسلمة على فكرة...معانا اعضاء مسلمين في الموضوع ده ذات نفسه اصـﻻً ...منورانا 

يﻻ يا روز جات لك مواطنة جديدة اهي


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ينفع طبعاً....اهـﻻً بيكي...اذا كان انا مش بنت اصﻻً وبيسيبوني اخش
> وانتي مش اول عضوة مسلمة على فكرة...معانا اعضاء مسلمين في الموضوع ده ذات نفسه اصـﻻً ...منورانا
> 
> يﻻ يا روز جات لك مواطنة جديدة اهي




ميرسى اوى ليك انا تابعت التوبيك من الاول قريت 150 صفحه وتعبت قولت اسجل واشارك بقى :blush2:


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Manoosha قال:


> ميرسى اوى ليك انا تابعت التوبيك من الاول قريت 150 صفحه وتعبت قولت اسجل واشارك بقى :blush2:



ههههه العفو....150 ؟ ﻻ شدي حيلك لسه 600 صفحة مثﻻً 

ماعتقدش حد في الفورم هنا قراه كله اصﻻً


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ههههه العفو....150 ؟ ﻻ شدي حيلك لسه 600 صفحة مثﻻً
> 
> ماعتقدش حد في الفورم هنا قراه كله اصﻻً




هههههههههههههههههه الصفح كتيره اوووى مين هيقراها كلها


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

اهلا يا مانوش مرحبا:flowers:
يبقى انتى بقا الزائر اللى كان مجننا ونفسنا نعرف هو مين وكان بيفضل قاعد وقت طويل فى الموضوع وشقاوة تتجنن وتقول نفسى اعرف مين ده اتاريكى انتى بتقرى 150 صفحة ؟ :new4:
يلا شدى حيلك وكملى الباقى هنسألك فيهم على فكرة ذاكرى كويس :t33:


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ههههه العفو....150 ؟ ﻻ شدي حيلك لسه 600 صفحة مثﻻً
> 
> ماعتقدش حد في الفورم هنا قراه كله اصﻻً




بليز لو سمحت انا مش عارفه اعمل صورة رمزيه يعنى هو مينفعش احملها من البى سى او اجيبها من اى لينك لان مش هينفع احط صورة من صور المنتدى


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اهلا يا مانوش مرحبا:flowers:
> يبقى انتى بقا الزائر اللى كان مجننا ونفسنا نعرف هو مين وكان بيفضل قاعد وقت طويل فى الموضوع وشقاوة تتجنن وتقول نفسى اعرف مين ده اتاريكى انتى بتقرى 150 صفحة ؟ :new4:
> يلا شدى حيلك وكملى الباقى هنسألك فيهم على فكرة ذاكرى كويس :t33:




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهلا بيكى حبيبتى

بالظبط كده انا الزائر المجهول ههههههههههههههههههههه 

اذاكر ايه مش لما اذاكر اللى عليا الاول


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

طيب يامانوشا ابقى افتحى موضوع بقا لو عايزة


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب يامانوشا ابقى افتحى موضوع بقا لو عايزة



انتوا بتتجمعوا فى معاد معين ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

لا مش بنتجمع فى معاد معين


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا مش بنتجمع فى معاد معين




طيب متوسط الاعمار هنا قد ايه عشان ابقى عارفه


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

ههههههه معرفش متوسط الاعمار قد ايه 
بس فيه كل الاعمار 
وده هيفرق فى ايه ؟


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه معرفش متوسط الاعمار قد ايه
> بس فيه كل الاعمار
> وده هيفرق فى ايه ؟




عشان اعرف انتوا اكبر منى بكتير ولالا


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

مش هتفرق على فكرة 
احنا بنتكلم كلام عام ملوش علاقة بالسن فلو كنتى اقل من 18 او اكبر من 18 متخافيش مفيش كلام خارج :t33::t33:


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش هتفرق على فكرة
> احنا بنتكلم كلام عام ملوش علاقة بالسن فلو كنتى اقل من 18 او اكبر من 18 متخافيش مفيش كلام خارج :t33::t33:



تمام انا ماشيه فى ال 18 ^__^


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يناير 2013)

Manoosha قال:


> مساء الخير
> 
> اخباركم ايه ؟ انا سجلت مخصوص علشان التوبيك ده ^___^
> 
> بس انا مسلمه هينفع ولا ايه ؟



*مساء النور 

ياااااااة سجلتى مخصوص و قريتى 150 صفحة مجتهدة اوى :t33: 

انتى على راسنا أيًا كان دينك و ملتك .. المهم انك بنوتة و الاهم انك بتعرفى ترغى و هتلاقى افكار جديدة نتكلم فيها و انك متضطهدة الجنس الخشن :t33: بس كدة يبقى عندك كل شروط العضوية :blush2:*




Desert Rose قال:


> اهلا يا مانوش مرحبا:flowers:
> يبقى انتى بقا الزائر اللى كان مجننا ونفسنا نعرف هو مين وكان بيفضل قاعد وقت طويل فى الموضوع وشقاوة تتجنن وتقول نفسى اعرف مين ده اتاريكى انتى بتقرى 150 صفحة ؟ :new4:
> يلا شدى حيلك وكملى الباقى هنسألك فيهم على فكرة ذاكرى كويس :t33:



*شوفتو شوفتو ؟؟ عشان تبقو تصدقونى اننا متراقبين .. الله عليكى يا بت يا شقاوة اما كلمتك مبتنزلش الارض ابدا :yahoo:

بس لو الاعضاء اللى بيتفرجو علينا بيعملو عضويات يبقى لازم ناخد نسبة من روك بقا :blush2: *


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

هههههههه بالظبط ياشقاوة احنا بنجيب الناس للمنتدى بنجر رجلهم :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اهلا يا مانوش مرحبا:flowers:
> يبقى انتى بقا الزائر اللى كان مجننا ونفسنا نعرف هو مين وكان بيفضل قاعد وقت طويل فى الموضوع وشقاوة تتجنن وتقول نفسى اعرف مين ده اتاريكى انتى بتقرى 150 صفحة ؟ :new4:
> يلا شدى حيلك وكملى الباقى هنسألك فيهم على فكرة ذاكرى كويس :t33:



هو الموضوع ده كان مجننكم للدرجة؟ موضوع الزائر المجهول ده؟



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء النور
> 
> ياااااااة سجلتى مخصوص و قريتى 150 صفحة مجتهدة اوى :t33:
> 
> ...




شفتي يا ديزي؟ عشان اقول لك انكو مضطهديننا ... واهي شقاوة بتعترف انه مقصود


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

ايوة ياجونى مضطهدينكم عايز حاجة ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> هو الموضوع ده كان مجننكم للدرجة؟ موضوع الزائر المجهول ده؟
> 
> شفتي يا ديزي؟ عشان اقول لك انكو مضطهديننا ... واهي شقاوة بتعترف انه مقصود



*محدش اخد باله من موضوع الزائر المجهول غيرى .. ربنا يكفيك شر الفضول :t33: 

سيب شقاوة فى حالها يا راجل انت .. انا قاعدة على جنب و ساكتة اهو .. يلا اشوفكم كمان 3 ساعات .. 

و اياك حد يجيب سيرة شقاوة هعرف و مش هسيبه فى حاله .. قد اعذر من انذر :spor22:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايوة ياجونى مضطهدينكم عايز حاجة ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:



*نونو فكرينى اقولك حاجة اما اجى عشان هنسى بس بعيدًا عن جونى عشان ميضحكش علينا :t33:*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نونو فكرينى اقولك حاجة اما اجى عشان هنسى بس بعيدًا عن جونى عشان ميضحكش علينا *



ههههههههه طيب ماتقولى دلوقتى علشان ممكن مكنش موجودة وممكن انسى انا كمان


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *محدش اخد باله من موضوع الزائر المجهول غيرى .. ربنا يكفيك شر الفضول :t33:
> 
> سيب شقاوة فى حالها يا راجل انت .. انا قاعدة على جنب و ساكتة اهو .. يلا اشوفكم كمان 3 ساعات ..
> 
> و اياك حد يجيب سيرة شقاوة هعرف و مش هسيبه فى حاله .. قد اعذر من انذر :spor22:*





Desert Rose قال:


> ايوة ياجونى مضطهدينكم عايز حاجة ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:




هو انا كل واحدة يا تطلع لي مطواة يا تطلع لي عصاية يا اما تستعد للملاكمة!
ايه المعاملة دي؟ هو انا عملت ايه بس؟!



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نونو فكرينى اقولك حاجة اما اجى عشان هنسى بس بعيدًا عن جونى عشان ميضحكش علينا :t33:*



منين جبتي نونو من "ديزرت روز" :thnk0001: ؟؟



Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه طيب ماتقولى دلوقتى علشان ممكن مكنش موجودة وممكن انسى انا كمان



اه وعشان انا كمان كده الفضول هيقتلني.....يعني لازم تقولي "عشان جون ميضحكش علينا؟"
بتستفزي فضولي انتي وكده حرام وربنا ما يرضاش بالظلم....ماتقوليلها ع الخاص من غير ما تعرفينا ان فيه حاجة هتضحكني وهتقوليها لها في السر!


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه طيب ماتقولى دلوقتى علشان ممكن مكنش موجودة وممكن انسى انا كمان



صحيح اناديلك بايه  
روز؟




sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مساء النور
> 
> ياااااااة سجلتى مخصوص و قريتى 150 صفحة مجتهدة اوى :t33:
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوفتى بقى 
وبالنسبه للرغى فانا رغايه درجه اولى


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

جونى عايز ايه ؟ انا صبرى ابتدا يخلص:bud: 
وشقاوة تنادينى باللى هى عايزاه 
وخليك كده فى نار الفضول هههههههه

مانوش نادينى بروز


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى عايز ايه ؟ انا صبرى ابتدا يخلص:bud:
> وشقاوة تنادينى باللى هى عايزاه
> وخليك كده فى نار الفضول هههههههه
> 
> مانوش نادينى بروز




اوك  

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الفضول وحش اووى :t33:


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

طيب محدش عنده موضوع


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

افتحى انتى يامانوش لو عايزة


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2013)

منورين يابنانيت 
بقالى كتير مجتش هنا 
وعلى رأى المثل
الكوع مدبب والوش مهبب واللى يشوفها لا يبيع ولا يتسبب


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> منورين يابنانيت
> بقالى كتير مجتش هنا
> وعلى رأى المثل
> الكوع مدبب والوش مهبب واللى يشوفها لا يبيع ولا يتسبب




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه المثل ده ؟ اول مره اسمعه


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

Manoosha قال:


> اوك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الفضول وحش اووى :t33:




اااااه معندكيش فكرة بالذات لما تكون حاجة تضحك....
طب قولو بقى عشان خاطر مانوش...وهاحاول ماضحكش... 



Desert Rose قال:


> جونى عايز ايه ؟ انا صبرى ابتدا يخلص:bud:
> وشقاوة تنادينى باللى هى عايزاه
> وخليك كده فى نار الفضول هههههههه
> 
> مانوش نادينى بروز



- اخييييييييييييييراً ده انا باحاول اخلصه من 4 ايام ما بيخلصش....عندك صبر ايوب بصراحة 

طب اشمعنى انا ماناديكيش باللي انا عايزه؟

- ناديها ديزي هي بتحب ديزي   (والدليل على صفحتين تلاتة فاتو كده)


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2013)

Manoosha قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه المثل ده ؟ اول مره اسمعه


ده يعنى زى الى المثل اللى بيقول وشها يقطع الخميرة من البيت 
فقريه يعنى


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> منورين يابنانيت
> بقالى كتير مجتش هنا
> وعلى رأى المثل
> الكوع مدبب والوش مهبب واللى يشوفها لا يبيع ولا يتسبب



ده معناه ايه المثل العجيب ده؟


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ده معناه ايه المثل العجيب ده؟


الكوع مدبب والوش مهبب 
كوعها معضم يعنى ووشها مهبب ويوم ما نشوفها لا نبيع ولا نتسبب فى بيعه ههههههههه نحس يعنى 
ده سهل اوى 
هو انا قولتلك لبس الخنفسا تبقى ست النسا علشان تقولى مثل عجيب


----------



## Manoosha (4 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ده يعنى زى الى المثل اللى بيقول وشها يقطع الخميرة من البيت
> فقريه يعنى



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فهمت


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه ايه الامثال الغريبة ديه :t33:


----------



## oesi no (4 يناير 2013)

الجديد كله عندنا
نكمل بعد باسم يوسف 
خللللللللللللللص يا خييييييييييييييييييييرى


----------



## Strident (4 يناير 2013)

باسم حكاااية.....هههههههههههه خطاب الرئيس بقى 18+


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

*..*

مآشوفتش حلقة بآسم إمبآرح يآ ريت *حد يلخصهآلى* :D


 و*آلبنآتيت رآحوآ فين* وسط آلإحتلآل دآ :t23:





*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

انا هنا :new8:


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

*..*

*منورهـ يآ توأمتى *  :new8:
أيوهـ كدآ آلمصطبة تحلو *^_**





*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

هههههه طيب افتحلنا موضوع بقا


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

*..*

أممممم طيب نتكلم عن *مفهوم آلح**شمة فى آلمسيحية *,
وآلموضوع ليه وجهين
أحيآناً بنشوف لبس يقآل إنه غير لآئق بآلكنيسة وآلهيكل
وأحيآن تآنية بنشوف بنآت بيتعمدوآ يبسطوآ طريقة لبسهم " وبتوصل يهملوآ فيهآ " كنوع من آلإحتشآم 


*إيه آلتعليق علي** آلإتنين* ..؟




*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

بصى ياسيكرت انا مؤمنة ان كل حاجة فى المسيحية مرتبطة بمدى علاقتك الشخصية بالرب نفسه وعلى حسب ما بتقربى من الرب هو بيبتدى يرشدك للى يليق بيكى واللى هو عايزك تعملية واللى لا يليق بيكى ومش مفروض تعمليه 

انما زى ما انتى عارفه المسيحية مفيهاش لوائح وقوانين انما فيها ما يليق ولا يليق وديه بتعتمد على ضمير الشخص نفسه وعلاقته بربنا 

بالنسبة للحشمة فهى نسبية على حسب المجتمع اللى انتى فيه 
يعنى مثلا فيه مجتمعات بتعتبر ان لبس البنت للبنطلون ده يعتبر حاجة مش محترمة وفيه ناس فى مجتمعات تانية عندها ده عادى جدا  ومفيش فيه مشكلة 
لازم احترم المجتمع اللى انا فيه واشوف هل اللى انا بعمله ده هيسبب عثرة لغيرى ولا لا وفى نفس الوقت مفقدش هويتى وشخصيتى فى محاولة ارضاء الاخر يعنى يبقا فيه توازن فى حدود المعقول 
انما طبعا انتى عارفه ان اوقات كتيرة عمرك ماهتعرفى ترضى الجميع فهنا اهم حاجة انك انتى بينك وبين ربنا فى علاقتك بيه راضية عن قراراتك ومتأكدة انها بتعمل لمجده ولحضورة فى حياتك 

والكتاب بيقول انه طوبى لمن لايدين نفسه فيما يستحسنه


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

باسم يا ستي ماكانش فيها حاجة اوي....الحاجة المميزة كانت انه جب مواقف مسخرة من جبهة الانقاذ (مضحكات مبكيات)
ولما تشوفيها تعرفي بكل بساطة ليه بيخسروا...وكان فيه تريقة عادية بقى على خطاب مرسي وعلى الناس اللي بتدعي ان فيه جنس جماعي وعبادة شيطان في مصر...


الحشمة انا شخصياً بيستفزني الكﻻم ده وباعتبره تأثير من ثقافة دخيلة علينا شايفة المشكلة في لبس البنت...


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

نسيت اقولك ياسيكرت ان العثرة ممكن اوى يكون مصدرها قلب الانسان نفسه مش اللبس اللى قدامه 
وبدليل ان الرب يسوع قال من نظر لامرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه 
يعنى هو بيبصلها اصلا علشان يشتهيها مقالش انه نظر ليها فأشتهاها


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصى ياسيكرت انا مؤمنة ان كل حاجة فى المسيحية مرتبطة بمدى علاقتك الشخصية بالرب نفسه وعلى حسب ما بتقربى من الرب هو بيبتدى يرشدك للى يليق بيكى واللى هو عايزك تعملية واللى لا يليق بيكى ومش مفروض تعمليه
> 
> انما زى ما انتى عارفه المسيحية مفيهاش لوائح وقوانين انما فيها ما يليق ولا يليق وديه بتعتمد على ضمير الشخص نفسه وعلاقته بربنا
> 
> ...


متفقة معآكـِ روز لكن يمكن عندى تحفظ فى نقطة *نسب آلحشمة للمجتمع*
مش ثورة على آلمجتمع فى حد ذآته ولكن دآ هيحطنآ فى أزمة كبيرهـ فى إطآر بعض آلمجتمعآت إللى فعلاً بتفكر بتطرف لمآ آلموضوع يخص آلمرأهـ  أو جسدهآ

وإللى مع آلوقت بيشوه فكر آلمرأهـ نفسه وبيوهمهآ بإن آلحشمة هى زهد تآم يصل للإهمآل ..*!*

فهى* بتتبرمج إن دآ مآ يليق* لمجرد حشو آلمجتمع للفكرة دى فى رآسهآ 



*..*


​


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> نسيت اقولك ياسيكرت ان العثرة ممكن اوى يكون مصدرها قلب الانسان نفسه مش اللبس اللى قدامه
> وبدليل ان الرب يسوع قال من نظر لامرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه
> يعنى هو بيبصلها اصلا علشان يشتهيها مقالش انه نظر ليها فأشتهاها



للدقة بس اعتقد في انجيل منهم قال من نظر إلى امرأة فاشتهاها...

بس برضو اللوم عليه ﻷن الأهم من اللفظ، انه زنى بها في قلبه...

اصلي انا طول عمري بافهمها...

انه مهما كانت البنت قدامك ﻻبسة او حتى مش ﻻبسة، المفروض الراجل من جواه ميشتهيهاش...
حتى لو قدامه صورة مش ظريفة مش المفروض انه يسرح وكده.....وبالتالي فانا بالنسبة لي مفيش اي مسئولية على البنت...

ولو قدامي بنت وولد بيشتهيها...من غير ما اعرف البنت دي عاملة ازاي المسئولية عندي كاملة على الولد...


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> متفقة معآكـِ روز لكن يمكن عندى تحفظ فى نقطة *نسب آلحشمة للمجتمع*
> مش ثورة على آلمجتمع فى حد ذآته ولكن دآ هيحطنآ فى أزمة كبيرهـ فى إطآر بعض آلمجتمعآت إللى فعلاً بتفكر بتطرف لمآ آلموضوع يخص آلمرأهـ  أو جسدهآ
> 
> وإللى مع آلوقت بيشوه فكر آلمرأهـ نفسه وبيوهمهآ بإن آلحشمة هى زهد تآم يصل للإهمآل ..*!*
> ...



فاهماكى طبعا ومتفقة معاكى علشان كده قولت فى نص كلامى ان لازم الواحد يحتفظ بهويته الشخصية وفكره الخاص ويعمل اللى هو مقتنع بيه  طالما ان ضميره سامح ليه بكده 
ويفرق مابين ماهو مسيحى كفكر ومابين ماهو فكر مجتمع او ثقافة ايا كانت ايه هى الثقافة ديه 
يعنى مثلا نعيد تعريف العثرة فى فكر الناس ونفهمهم ان المسيح جه علشان يعمل ثورة على النفس البشرية وان قبل ماتنظر الى القذى اللى فى عين اخوك بص للخشبة اللى فى عينك الاول 
قبل ماتقول ان فلانة اعثرتنى بلبسها بص الاول على سبب العثرة الموجودة فى قلبك وحاول علاجها 
وعلشان كده الرب يسوع قال ان كانت عينك او ايدك تعثرك اقطعها والقها بعيدا عنك مقالش روح عاقب باقى الناس اللى حواليك بسبب عثرتك انت الشخصية


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> باسم يا ستي ماكانش فيها حاجة اوي....الحاجة المميزة كانت انه جب مواقف مسخرة من جبهة الانقاذ (مضحكات مبكيات)
> ولما تشوفيها تعرفي بكل بساطة ليه بيخسروا...وكان فيه تريقة عادية بقى على خطاب مرسي وعلى الناس اللي بتدعي ان فيه جنس جماعي وعبادة شيطان في مصر...
> 
> 
> الحشمة انا شخصياً بيستفزني الكﻻم ده وباعتبره تأثير من ثقافة دخيلة علينا شايفة المشكلة في لبس البنت...


أمممم لآ كدآ* لآزم أدور على آلحلقة فى آلن**ت* :t23:


​


Desert Rose قال:


> نسيت اقولك ياسيكرت ان العثرة ممكن اوى يكون مصدرها قلب الانسان نفسه مش اللبس اللى قدامه
> وبدليل ان الرب يسوع قال من نظر لامرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها فى قلبه
> يعنى هو بيبصلها اصلا علشان يشتهيها مقالش انه نظر ليها فأشتهاها


*متفقة جداً مع كلآ**مكم عن آلحشمة  **وآلعثر**هـ هنآ*

ودآ إللى بيخلى آلحشمة مش مسئولية آلبنت لوحدهآ لإنهآ لو بتوآجه فكر مصورهآ مجرد جسد وشهوة متحركة
فآلنهآية هتفضل تقعد فى بيتهآ أحسن ...!





*..*​


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم لآ كدآ* لآزم أدور على آلحلقة فى آلن**ت* :t23:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



طب انا كﻻمي المفروض يعجبك اكتر 
لاني مش بس باقول دي مسئولية مشتركة..بالعكس...ده مهما كانت هي ﻻبسة ايه...
المسئولية على الولد 100%



الجزء بتاع جبهة الانقاذ اهو...وﻻ يكون عندك فكرة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysDqfKtw09M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فاهماكى طبعا ومتفقة معاكى علشان كده قولت فى نص كلامى ان لازم الواحد يحتفظ بهويته الشخصية وفكره الخاص ويعمل اللى هو مقتنع بيه  طالما ان ضميره سامح ليه بكده
> ويفرق مابين ماهو مسيحى كفكر ومابين ماهو فكر مجتمع او ثقافة ايا كانت ايه هى الثقافة ديه
> يعنى مثلا نعيد تعريف العثرة فى فكر الناس ونفهمهم ان المسيح جه علشان يعمل ثورة على النفس البشرية وان قبل ماتنظر الى القذى اللى فى عين اخوك بص للخشبة اللى فى عينك الاول
> قبل ماتقول ان فلانة اعثرتنى بلبسها بص الاول على سبب العثرة الموجودة فى قلبك وحاول علاجها
> وعلشان كده الرب يسوع قال ان كانت عينك او ايدك تعثرك اقطعها والقها بعيدا عنك مقالش روح عاقب باقى الناس اللى حواليك بسبب عثرتك انت الشخصية


بآلظبط كدآ معآكـِ جداً
*آلحشمة كفكرة مفروض تتعلق بآلشخص مش بآلآخرين*
يعنى أنآ مآكونش عثرة .. مش أمنعهم يتعثروآ بسببى
لإن مسئوليتى بتقف عند إلتزآمى بآللى مقتنعة بإنه لآئق بيآ

فأنآ هكون نفسى لو كنت فى أكثر آلأمآكن رجعة .. أو إنفتآحاً
مش هتغير بتغيير آلبيئة بتآعتى 




*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> للدقة بس اعتقد في انجيل منهم قال من نظر إلى امرأة فاشتهاها...
> 
> بس برضو اللوم عليه ﻷن الأهم من اللفظ، انه زنى بها في قلبه...
> 
> ...



انا مش فاكرة ان فيه انجيل منهم قال كده ممكن تفكرنى علشان اشوفها عموما انا جبتها من KJV 

but I say unto you, That whosoever looketh on a woman to lust after her hath committed adultery with her already in his heart

نفس المعنى ليشتهيها ​


----------



## oesi no (5 يناير 2013)

*الحشمه حشمة القلب والعين 
للولد وللبنت 
البنت لو قلبها فيه حشمه من انها بنت لربنا هتلبس اللى هى شايفه ان ده لائق عليها وبالنسبة ليها ده هيبقى حشم 
الولد لو عينه حشمه  لو البنت اللى ماشيه لابسه ايه ممكن مياخدش باله حتى من لبسها 
 لكن لو مفيش حشمه فى قلب البنت 
فممكن تبقى لابسه نقاب  بس لسانها ونظرات عينيها مش حشمين 
والولد لو عينيه مش حشمه لو واحدة لابسه خيمه برضه هيعتبر الخيمة مش موجودة 

*​


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش فاكرة ان فيه انجيل منهم قال كده ممكن تفكرنى علشان اشوفها عموما انا جبتها من KJV
> 
> but I say unto you, That whosoever looketh on a woman to lust after her hath committed adultery with her already in his heart
> 
> نفس المعنى ليشتهيها ​



اه انتي صح مش ﻻقي غيرها...

انا كنت فاكر موجودة في كذا انجيل بطرق تانية...


بس متفقين ان المسئولية كاملة على الراجل صح؟


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> بآلظبط كدآ معآكـِ جداً
> *آلحشمة كفكرة مفروض تتعلق بآلشخص مش بآلآخرين*
> يعنى أنآ مآكونش عثرة .. مش أمنعهم يتعثروآ بسببى
> لإن مسئوليتى بتقف عند إلتزآمى بآللى مقتنعة بإنه لآئق بيآ
> ...



يعنى فى الاخر اتفقنا بردو ياتوأمتى ؟ :59:


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طب انا كﻻمي المفروض يعجبك اكتر
> لاني مش بس باقول دي مسئولية مشتركة..بالعكس...ده مهما كانت هي ﻻبسة ايه...
> المسئولية على الولد 100%
> 
> ...





بص موضوع آلمسئوليآت دآ بشوفه خآرج حدود قدرتنآ على آلحكم
يعنى كخطية ربنـآ آلأقدر يفصل فيهآ بس إللى يهمنآ هو *إلتزآم كل وآحد فيهم بآللآئق بيه*
وقتهآ آلإتنين مش هيضروآ بعض


أمآ لو آلموضوع تخطى آلنظرة يعنى بقى تعدى مثلاً
فدى *جريمة* وهو آلمجرم آلوحيد فيهآ طبعاً ومسئول عن أفعآله 



*ميرسى على آللينكـ* هروح أشوف آلفظيع دآ عمل إيه بآلظبط 





*..*​


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> بآلظبط كدآ معآكـِ جداً
> *آلحشمة كفكرة مفروض تتعلق بآلشخص مش بآلآخرين*
> يعنى أنآ مآكونش عثرة .. مش أمنعهم يتعثروآ بسببى
> لإن مسئوليتى بتقف عند إلتزآمى بآللى مقتنعة بإنه لآئق بيآ
> ...



فيه trap هنا...

العثرة دي مفهوم نسبي من شخص لشخص...
واللي انتي مقتنعة انه عثرة غيرك شايفاه مش معثر...
واللي انتي شايفاه طبيعي يرك شايفه معثر...

بالنسبة لي في جميع الحاﻻت اللوم على الولد عشان كده الحشمة هتقف بس عند ايه انتي حاساه كويس...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> أمممم لآ كدآ* لآزم أدور على آلحلقة فى آلن**ت* :t23:
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> بص موضوع آلمسئوليآت دآ بشوفه خآرج حدود قدرتنآ على آلحكم
> يعنى كخطية ربنـآ آلأقدر يفصل فيهآ بس إللى يهمنآ هو *إلتزآم كل وآحد فيهم بآللآئق بيه*
> وقتهآ آلإتنين مش هيضروآ بعض
> 
> ...



ماهو "اللائق" دي فيها نفس المشكلة بتاعت النسبية....الناس مش متفقة عليها...




- اه شوفيهم هم دقيقتين...بس بصراحة الفظيع مش هو


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

جونى فين انا وزعت المسئولية على الاتنين ؟
انا اتكلمت على لبس البنت كحاجة شخصية هى تحددها على حسب ضميرها وعلى حسب ماروح الله يرشدها باللى يليق او لايليق 
واعتقد فيه حاجة كمان وخصوصا لو هى بنت خادمة ( وانا عايزاك تشوف الخادمات الاجنبيات لما يروحو مصر بيلبسو ايه طويل ومجرجر ومقفل ) عارف ليه ؟ علشان هى لو لبست ميكرو جيب فى مجتمع محافظ وجاية تقولهم انا جايه اكلمكو عن المسيح والمفروض انا خادمة ليه تفتكر فيه حد فيهم هيسمعلها ؟ استحاله 
وعلشان كده بولس الرسول بيقول صرت لليهدى يهودى ولليونانى وده بردو من غير مايفقد هويته وشخصيته كمسيحى وفكره المسيحى الخاص 

فكل حاجة ليها حالتها لو واحدة خادمة ديه ليها وضع لان هدفها مجد المسيح وربح الناس ليه 
ولو واحدة عادية ديه بقا على حسب هى شايفه ايه صح وعلى حسب ربنا ارشدها لايه فيما يليق وما لايليق 
الموضوع متشعب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> فيه trap هنا...
> 
> العثرة دي مفهوم نسبي من شخص لشخص...
> واللي انتي مقتنعة انه عثرة غيرك شايفاه مش معثر...
> ...



ليه هو الولد ده شيطان وكلو عليييييه
انا مش متفقه معاك ابدااا
البنت اللي مش تقصد وتتعمد تكون عثره لغيرها غيىر اللي بتتعمد....
مش لازم ناخد حد بذنب التاني...


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه هو الولد ده شيطان وكلو عليييييه
> انا مش متفقه معاك ابدااا
> البنت اللي مش تقصد وتتعمد تكون عثره لغيرها غيىر اللي بتتعمد....
> مش لازم ناخد حد بذنب التاني...



لو سينتو اوقات كتيييييييييييييييييييرة بتكون العثرة فى قلب الرجل 
بتبقا state of mind بمعنى انه لو شاف واحدة لابسه كل حاجة ومش باين منها حاجة ممكن يشتهيها وعلى فكرة ممكن يشتهيها اكتر من العريانة ( ده بحسب علم النفس مابيقول ) عارفه ليه ؟ علشان المشكلة عنده هو فى عقله هو فى خياله هو هو فى جميع الاحوال سواء هى لابسة او مش لابسة هو شايفها عريانة فى الحالتين 
ده بسبب خياله المريض


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى فين انا وزعت المسئولية على الاتنين ؟
> انا اتكلمت على لبس البنت كحاجة شخصية هى تحددها على حسب ضميرها وعلى حسب ماروح الله يرشدها باللى يليق او لايليق
> واعتقد فيه حاجة كمان وخصوصا لو هى بنت خادمة ( وانا عايزاك تشوف الخادمات الاجنبيات لما يروحو مصر بيلبسو ايه طويل ومجرجر ومقفل ) عارف ليه ؟ علشان هى لو لبست ميكرو جيب فى مجتمع محافظ وجاية تقولهم انا جايه اكلمكو عن المسيح والمفروض انا خادمة ليه تفتكر فيه حد فيهم هيسمعلها ؟ استحاله
> وعلشان كده بولس الرسول بيقول صرت لليهدى يهودى ولليونانى وده بردو من غير مايفقد هويته وشخصيته كمسيحى وفكره المسيحى الخاص
> ...



انا قلت خالص انك وزعتي مسئولية يا ديزي؟

بالعكس انا باقول اننا متفقين في ان المسئولية كلها على الولد

- موضوع الخادمات دي في رايي على طريقة ان كان اكل اللحم يعثر اخي...


لكن الضعف والغلط هنا كله على المجتمع ده، مش عليها...


- متفقين


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *الحشمه حشمة القلب والعين
> للولد وللبنت
> البنت لو قلبها فيه حشمه من انها بنت لربنا هتلبس اللى هى شايفه ان ده لائق عليها وبالنسبة ليها ده هيبقى حشم
> الولد لو عينه حشمه  لو البنت اللى ماشيه لابسه ايه ممكن مياخدش باله حتى من لبسها
> ...


مش عآرفة حته إنه مآيخدش بآله أصلاً دى اعتقد صعبة بردو ..؟
يعنى متفقة مع كل كلآمكـ 
بس فى آلنهآية هو بشر بردو ولو كآن قدسيته أو حشمته دى تمنعه من إنه يتعثر
مآكنش مطلوب من آلبنت كمآن تحوىل مآتكونش عثرهـ فآهمنى ..؟
​


Desert Rose قال:


> يعنى فى الاخر اتفقنا بردو ياتوأمتى ؟ :59:



ههههـ كآلعآدة يآ توأمتى لآ مفر :new8::new8:​ 


lo siento_mucho قال:


> Secret_flower قال:
> 
> 
> > أمممم لآ كدآ* لآزم أدور على آلحلقة فى آلن**ت* :t23:
> ...


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه هو الولد ده شيطان وكلو عليييييه
> انا مش متفقه معاك ابدااا
> البنت اللي مش تقصد وتتعمد تكون عثره لغيرها غيىر اللي بتتعمد....
> مش لازم ناخد حد بذنب التاني...





Desert Rose قال:


> لو سينتو اوقات كتيييييييييييييييييييرة بتكون العثرة فى قلب الرجل
> بتبقا state of mind بمعنى انه لو شاف واحدة لابسه كل حاجة ومش باين منها حاجة ممكن يشتهيها وعلى فكرة ممكن يشتهيها اكتر من العريانة ( ده بحسب علم النفس مابيقول ) عارفه ليه ؟ علشان المشكلة عنده هو فى عقله هو فى خياله هو هو فى جميع الاحوال سواء هى لابسة او مش لابسة هو شايفها عريانة فى الحالتين
> ده بسبب خياله المريض



بالظبط كده...
انا متفق مع ديزي اوي...


----------



## Desert Rose (5 يناير 2013)

> انا قلت خالص انك وزعتي مسئولية يا ديزي؟



هههههههههههه ما انا بضطهدك :smile01
 



> - موضوع الخادمات دي في رايي على طريقة ان كان اكل اللحم يعثر اخي...



احيانا ده بيكون ضرورى فى الخدمة 

 



> لكن الضعف والغلط هنا كله على المجتمع ده، مش عليها...



المجتمع اى مجتمع فيه غلطات كتير 
بس لو على الخادمة مش قضيتها المجتمع دلوقتى ولا عادته قضيتها خدمتها للافراد  




> - متفقين



للاسف متفقين كان نفسى اضطهدك زيادة :smile01:smile01


----------



## Strident (5 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههه ما انا بضطهدك :smile01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مانا عشان كده باقول متفقين...لان الخادمة حالة خاصة زي ما قلتي 



- ايييه بقى الاضطهاد ده...ده كده افترا ...بجد حرام  :36_1_38:


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> فيه trap هنا...
> 
> العثرة دي مفهوم نسبي من شخص لشخص...
> واللي انتي مقتنعة انه عثرة غيرك شايفاه مش معثر...
> ...





johnnie قال:


> ماهو "اللائق" دي فيها نفس المشكلة بتاعت النسبية....الناس مش متفقة عليها...


على فكرة* إحنآ مش مختلفين أصلاً*
كل آلموضوع إنكـ بتتكلم فى جزئية آلمسئولية لمآ تحصل آلعثرة وأنآ فى جزئية إزآى آلبنت تكون محتشمة فى حد ذآتهآ

يعنى هى تحكم آللآئق بيهآ وتلتزم بيه وبس
ودآ هيبقى شئ زيه زى معتقدآت كتير هى مسئولة فيهآ قدآم ضميرهآ وربنـآ
وهو بس إللى عندهـ ميزآن حسآس ويقدر يحكم عليهآ


طيب بآلنسبة للشآب
هل إشتهى آلبنت لكونهآ غير محتشمه *"* فى نظرهـ *" *.. ولآ لإنهآ فعلاً عثرهـ .. ولآ لإنه هو بيفكر بشكل شهوآنى فإشتهآهآ ..؟

هرجع للميزآن آلحسآس بتآع ربنـآ إللى يقدر يحكم بيه 
*مش إحنآ إللى هنقدر نميز دآ *




*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يناير 2013)

*كالعادة جيت بعد ما الموضوع خلص ... حلوين يا بنات 

بجد وحشنى الرغى معاكم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

*سالخير يا بنات *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يناير 2013)

*سالنور يا بطة اخبارك *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالنور يا بطة اخبارك *


*اسكتى يا شقاوتى واخدة دور برد انما ايه مضبطنى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يناير 2013)

*الف سلامة عليكى ياقمر معلش هو الجو زى الزفت فعلا امال لو شتيت عليكى و انتى لابسة سويت شيرت زيى كنتى عملتى ايه بس انا لسة سليمة الحمد لله *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الف سلامة عليكى ياقمر معلش هو الجو زى الزفت فعلا امال لو شتيت عليكى و انتى لابسة سويت شيرت زيى كنتى عملتى ايه بس انا لسة سليمة الحمد لله *


*ههههههههه كان زمانى راقدة فى السرير 
انا واخدة دور محترم على العيد كدا علشان منزلش من البيت 
اشكر ربنا لو قدرت انزل القداس *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 يناير 2013)

*لا سلامتك يا توتة معلش .. خدى بالك من نفسك و اتدفى و باذن ربنا تصحى بكرة كويسة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لا سلامتك يا توتة معلش .. خدى بالك من نفسك و اتدفى و باذن ربنا تصحى بكرة كويسة *


*انشالله يا قلبى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

فينكمم يا بنانيت...نمتو ولا ايييه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فينكمم يا بنانيت...نمتو ولا ايييه


*لا يا لولو بس المواصلات زحمة اوى من الرسايل الخاصة لحد هنا اتعذبت على ما اجيلك هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه
يا حبيبتي دايما معذباااكي
من الفيس ل هنا ل الرسايل هههههه
ده احنا بنتعب اووووووووي


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> يا حبيبتي دايما معذباااكي
> من الفيس ل هنا ل الرسايل هههههه
> ده احنا بنتعب اووووووووي


*اه يا لولو بس فداكى اى تعب ولا الميل بقا سفر يا اوختش ههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه 
بس اخاف عليكي ..اهو تعبتي وخدتي برد


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> بس اخاف عليكي ..اهو تعبتي وخدتي برد


*ههههههههههه كله فدا عيونك يا قمر 
هو انا عندى كام لولو *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه كله فدا عيونك يا قمر
> هو انا عندى كام لولو *​



وانا معنديش اكتررر من رورو واحده
:new8::new8::new8:


هاتي موضوع نفصلو ونرغي فيه لغايه ما ننام


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانا معنديش اكتررر من رورو واحده
> :new8::new8::new8:
> 
> 
> هاتي موضوع نفصلو ونرغي فيه لغايه ما ننام


*لاانا مهنجة هاتى انتى وانا معاكى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

ولا انا عارفه موضوع


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولا انا عارفه موضوع


*ههههههههههههه طب خلينا نمخمخ كدا يمكن نلاقى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

هههههههه مخمخت انا
تفتكري المنتدى ليه نايم اوي النومه الغريبه دي


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه مخمخت انا
> تفتكري المنتدى ليه نايم اوي النومه الغريبه دي


مش عارفة بقا انشغالات على امتحانات على شتاء 
مش عارفة كل اللى اعرفة انى بقيت بمل اووووووووووى 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

مش انشغالات.. ما الفيس والشات شغال ميه ميه
والاعضاء مسجله دخول وغايبه...اللي نقول عليههم مشغولين اللي غايبين خالص
بس كلو نايم حتى الادراه
حتى لو حطيتي موضوع ف الشكاوي الاعضاء هي اللي بترد والاداره مش داريه بحاجه
وكمان حاجه 
في اعضاء معينه ومشرفين بيردو ع بعض ف مواضيعهم وبس
الموضوع ده ببقى اوفر
سيبيني يا ختي ساكته ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش انشغالات.. ما الفيس والشات شغال ميه ميه
> والاعضاء مسجله دخول وغايبه...اللي نقول عليههم مشغولين اللي غايبين خالص
> بس كلو نايم حتى الادراه
> حتى لو حطيتي موضوع ف الشكاوي الاعضاء هي اللي بترد والاداره مش داريه بحاجه
> ...


*ههههههههههه قولى كل اللى فى نفسك يا لولو 
متخليش حاجة جواكى 
اه ومين سمعك انا نزلت موضوع فى الشكاوى نفسى يتحل بتاع التوقيع ولا حد عبرنى يا اوختى غير الاعضاء *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه قولى كل اللى فى نفسك يا لولو
> متخليش حاجة جواكى
> اه ومين سمعك انا نزلت موضوع فى الشكاوى نفسى يتحل بتاع التوقيع ولا حد عبرنى يا اوختى غير الاعضاء *​



اه منا لاحظت ده...
مش عارفه مين اللي يصحي مين والله


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

اداره كافرررره 
امال لو مكنتوش مشغولين بالاعياد والغسل والمسح والكنس وطبيخ العيد ولبس العيد + الامتحانات 
كنتوا قولتوا ايييييه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

في حد هنا؟ ولا اكلم الجدران ابرك؟


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

الجدران ما ذنب الجدران


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

انا اهو يا هيفا....

بس لما سبتيني المرة اللي فاتت روز عذبتني 
وانا اقول لها هيفا هتنصفني تقول لي هيفا مشيت وسابتك 

يرضيكي كده يا هيفا؟


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يناير 2013)

اهلين اهلين الرجالة كترو فى المصطبة يعنى :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

عايزه اكلمها يا اوسي لو ما كلمتنيش خخخخ
لا طبعا ما يرضنيش يا جوني انا قلت لهم انك الاساس ومالنا عنك غنى
بس اعمل ايه ما بيسمعوش كلامي ..

بينما انكم اثنان رجاله هنا .. عاوز اعرف رايكم
في دموع النساء بتصدقوها؟ وهل تاثر عليكم؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

نسيت اهنيكم كل عام وانتم بخير باكر العيد عندكم يا عساها تكون لكم اجمل الاعياد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

هلا روز.. حياك الله


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عايزه اكلمها يا اوسي لو ما كلمتنيش خخخخ
> لا طبعا ما يرضنيش يا جوني انا قلت لهم انك الاساس ومالنا عنك غنى
> بس اعمل ايه ما بيسمعوش كلامي ..
> 
> ...



اهي جت يا هيفا اهي....
اوعي تمشي بقى المرة دي ﻻ تستفرد بيا تاني..


- بالنسبة لدموع الست.....بصي على حسب...
لو هيا بتعيط كتير وعلى كل حاجة....مش هتأثر...عادي بقى ماهو ده العادي بتاعها...

- لكن لو هي عموماً مرحة او مش بتعيط كتير....اكيد دموعها هتأثر فياا جداااااا

- مرسي يا هيوف وانتي طيبة


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عايزه اكلمها يا اوسي لو ما كلمتنيش خخخخ
> لا طبعا ما يرضنيش يا جوني انا قلت لهم انك الاساس ومالنا عنك غنى
> بس اعمل ايه ما بيسمعوش كلامي ..
> 
> ...


المرأة خبيثة ممكن تتوقعى منها اى حاجة 
يعنى ممكن تبقى بحق وصدق وهى موجوعه من جواها 
وممكن تبكى علشان يتنفذ طلبها
طبعا اللى بيحكم فى الموضوع ده سابق التعامل مع الشخص ده 

ولكن بشكل شخصى  .... دائما ما تؤثر على دموع النساء والرجال والاطفال وكل دموع


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يناير 2013)

كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياهيفاء :t25: وقوللنا زى اهل الكويت عساكم من عواده ولا انتو كمان بتقولوها ؟ 

جونى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

ماتقولولنا شويه مسجات للعيد 
عسي ربي يكرمكم ويكتر من رسايلكم 
من الصبح جاتنى رساله واحدة ومعجبتنيش
وجارى البحث عن رسايل 2013


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياهيفاء :t25: وقوللنا زى اهل الكويت عساكم من عواده ولا انتو كمان بتقولوها ؟
> 
> جونى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



افندم؟

بس ليه العصيان بتزيد هه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يناير 2013)

تفتكر ليه بتزيد ياجونى ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
علشان بتقول عليا مفترية ؟انا مفترية ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

تستفرد عليك ايه اعتمد علي .. روز دي طيبه خالص عشان خاطري حتسيبك 
 اوسي وجون ..توقعت اجوبتكم لكن كمان في بعض الرجال بتاثر عليهم الدموع كل مره 
اتمنى اتزوج واحد يتاثر كل مره وكلما ابكي يقوم الدنيا قولو امين

نقولها .. عساكم من عواده ومبارك عيدكم يارب.. دخليج روز خليه عشان خاطري ده جون غلبان اوووي ما انتي شايفه مصطبتهم عليها غبار خخخخ


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> تفتكر ليه بتزيد ياجونى ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> علشان بتقول عليا مفترية ؟انا مفترية ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



....



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تستفرد عليك ايه اعتمد علي .. روز دي طيبه خالص عشان خاطري حتسيبك
> اوسي وجون ..توقعت اجوبتكم لكن كمان في بعض الرجال بتاثر عليهم الدموع كل مره
> اتمنى اتزوج واحد يتاثر كل مره وكلما ابكي يقوم الدنيا قولو امين
> 
> نقولها .. عساكم من عواده ومبارك عيدكم يارب.. دخليج روز خليه عشان خاطري ده جون غلبان اوووي ما انتي شايفه مصطبتهم عليها غبار خخخخ



بصي بتعمل فيا ايه؟ اتصرفي بقى...

اسمعي كﻻمها بقى بتقول لك غباااااااااااااان 

- ماهي لو مش بتعيط كل يوم، ساعتها كل مرة هتؤثر فيا


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يناير 2013)

هيفاء لاجل خاطر عيونج الحلوين راح اترك جونى بالمصطبة :smile02
لاجل عيونج بس يالزينة  
خليك ياجونى علشان خاطر هيفاء بس 

هيفاء فكرتينى ببنت خالتى كل شئ تحله بالعياط لو ظابط البوليس وقفها علشان كانت ماشية بسرع تعيطله تنتهى المشكلة ومش يديها مخالفة :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

جوني  روز برضو حبيبتي ماتقولش عنها مفتريه وهي حتسيبك

بقولكم ايه علموني طقوس عيدكم وش تسون من اول ماتصبحون الين المساء


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

روز حياتي تسلمين عسى ما ينكسر لك خاطر دنيا واخره

بنت خالتك زي اختي بتعيط والوالد يتاثر ويديها كل اللي هي عاوزاه

عاوزه اقلدها بئى هههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يناير 2013)

هههههههه ايوة ياهيفاء انا اكتشفت ان الطريقة ديه بتنفع مع رجالة كتيرة حتى لو هو مش مصدقها مش بيقدر يستحمل انها تعيط ولا انه يكسر خاطرها :smile02
مبهدلنهم احنا :smile02:smile02

احنا مفيش طقوس معينة عندنا ياهيفاء يعنى غير انه نروح الكنيسة ولو فيه حد هيعيد على من الاسرة بيروح عنده ولو مثلا عايزين يخرجو مع بعض او مع اصحابهم 
حتى مفيش اكل محدد يعنى


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هيفاء لاجل خاطر عيونج الحلوين راح اترك جونى بالمصطبة :smile02
> لاجل عيونج بس يالزينة
> خليك ياجونى علشان خاطر هيفاء بس
> 
> هيفاء فكرتينى ببنت خالتى كل شئ تحله بالعياط لو ظابط البوليس وقفها علشان كانت ماشية بسرع تعيطله تنتهى المشكلة ومش يديها مخالفة :smile02:smile02:smile02



حبيبتي يا هيفا...
بس انا هافضل تحت التهديد كده؟


- يا بختها....بس ده عشان العياط وﻻ عشان هي حلوة مثﻻً؟

ال ويرجعوا يقولوا حياة البنت اصعب!!
طب انا لو خربت الدنيا عياط برضو هيديني المخالفة 



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> جوني  روز برضو حبيبتي ماتقولش عنها مفتريه وهي حتسيبك
> 
> بقولكم ايه علموني طقوس عيدكم وش تسون من اول ماتصبحون الين المساء



انا ما قلتش انها مفترية على فكرة! هي اللي بتتبلى عليا 

- الطقوس ببساطة الكنيسة بالليل...وبعدها العشا مع العيلة...والصبح زيارات عائلية بقى وغدا مع العيلة برضو...

بس المرة دي انا لوحدي بقى هاعيد مع نفسي...



Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه ايوة ياهيفاء انا اكتشفت ان الطريقة ديه بتنفع مع رجالة كتيرة حتى لو هو مش مصدقها مش بيقدر يستحمل انها تعيط ولا انه يكسر خاطرها :smile02
> مبهدلنهم احنا :smile02:smile02
> 
> احنا مفيش طقوس معينة عندنا ياهيفاء يعنى غير انه نروح الكنيسة ولو فيه حد هيعيد على من الاسرة بيروح عنده ولو مثلا عايزين يخرجو مع بعض او مع اصحابهم
> حتى مفيش اكل محدد يعنى



بصراحة اه...عموماً ماحدش هيستحمل يشوف بنت معيطة حتى لو ميعرفهاش...

حياتكو اسهل مننا على فكرة


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يناير 2013)

جونى حياتنا اسهل ؟ :nunu0000: يعنى جاى تحسدنا ؟تحب اطردك تانى ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

لا لا اقولك انا مود العيد من يوم البرامون او اللى بتسموه الوقفه 
اول حاجة بتشتغل كنس ومسح وتنضيف ىالبيت لغايه ما تبقى شبه امنا الغوله 
وبعدها بتروح للمزين ( الكوافير ) تطلع من عنده واحدة تانيه  وتظبط معاه معاد على يوم العيد الصبح هتجيله يعيدلها مكوة الرجل 
 تصحى الصبح بدرى  تجرى على الكوافير  بعد ما تضرب شوب اللبن المتين االمحرومه منه من 45 يوم وهتنحرم منه تانى بعد 63 يوم علشان صيام القيامة  اللى هو العيد الكبير 
وبعد ما تعمل شعرها ترجع البيت جرى تجرى تلبس لبس العيد وتخرج مع ذويها ( صاحبات - جيران - خطيب ) كدة يعنى وطبعا لازم فى نص الخروجه تنكد عليهم وتعمل زى الاطفال الصغيرة
جعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه 
فياخدوها يراضوها عند اى محل كشرى ( مع اننا خارجين من صيام ) 
وبعدها يكملوا الخروجه 
تيجى تدق الساعه 6  عاااااااااااااااااااااوزه ارووووح النور بتاع السما هيضلم 
ههههههههههههه 
وتروح تضرب بقى اكل البيت كله 
 وتنام قريرة الاعين 
والسلام ختام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

روز ماتجيبون الشجر وتزينونه؟ طب ليش البعض في الكرسمس يزيين الشجر؟ وش الحكمه؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

اوسي وش ذا انت بتحكي عن  البنات ليه 
يا زين الكوافير ليلة العيد

فهمت من ماتشربون لبن قبل العيد ليش؟ هو انتم صايمين الحين؟


----------



## Desert Rose (6 يناير 2013)

لا لو عايزة تجيبى شجر وتزينة ماشى براحتك 
بس هى عادة يعنى بتاعت المجتمعات الغربية اكتر لكنها مش طقس دينى يعنى 
حاجة كده بتتعمل كتغيير


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى حياتنا اسهل ؟ :nunu0000: يعنى جاى تحسدنا ؟تحب اطردك تانى ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:



اه 

شفتي يا هيفا؟ وﻻ الهوا لسه بتبهدلني اهو


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

جوني شكلك بتتهرب من جميلي هههههه بلاش بئى تعلق على كل تهديد ماهي حتبطل شوي شوي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (6 يناير 2013)

الحين عاوزيين نسولف عن طفولتنا.. وشلون كنتم تطلبون فلوس من الاهل؟


----------



## Strident (6 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> جوني شكلك بتتهرب من جميلي هههههه بلاش بئى تعلق على كل تهديد ماهي حتبطل شوي شوي



جميلك على الراس يا هيوف....بس دي بتضطهدني اكتر واكتر كل يوم وانا غلباااااااااااااان 



هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الحين عاوزيين نسولف عن طفولتنا.. وشلون كنتم تطلبون فلوس من الاهل؟



بالنسبة لي كان عادة عيد الميلاد فيه هدية....كنا نطلبها ونصحى الصبح نلاقيها (بابا نويل بقى وكده)
كبرنا شوية طبعاً عرفنا انه مفيش بس كان لينا هدية نطلبها برضو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> لا لا اقولك انا مود العيد من يوم البرامون او اللى بتسموه الوقفه
> اول حاجة بتشتغل كنس ومسح وتنضيف ىالبيت لغايه ما تبقى شبه امنا الغوله
> وبعدها بتروح للمزين ( الكوافير ) تطلع من عنده واحدة تانيه  وتظبط معاه معاد على يوم العيد الصبح هتجيله يعيدلها مكوة الرجل
> تصحى الصبح بدرى  تجرى على الكوافير  بعد ما تضرب شوب اللبن المتين االمحرومه منه من 45 يوم وهتنحرم منه تانى بعد 63 يوم علشان صيام القيامة  اللى هو العيد الكبير
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> اوسي وش ذا انت بتحكي عن  البنات ليه
> يا زين الكوافير ليلة العيد
> 
> فهمت من ماتشربون لبن قبل العيد ليش؟ هو انتم صايمين الحين؟


من حقى اتكلم عن المأساة اللى بشوفها كل عيد 
ههههههههههههههههههههه 
فعلا يا زين الكوافير ليله العيد والبنت متنامش على شعرها علشان متقومش من النوم شعرها واقف زى سلك المواعين 
احنا صايمين والساعه مش عاوزة تمشي والقداس مش عاوز يخلص
واااااااء


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه


اضحكى اضحكى بتوقيعك ده :act31:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> اضحكى اضحكى بتوقيعك ده :act31:


ههههه مهو كلامك يضحك
كل سنه وانت طيبببب


----------



## Manoosha (6 يناير 2013)

اخباركم ايه يا جماعه 

العيد عامل معاكم ايه خصوصا فى الجو الجميل ده ^___^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه يا منوشه


----------



## Strident (7 يناير 2013)

ايه يا جماعة مفيش حد في الفورم ليه؟

يعني انا Home alone, Forum alone

ايه العيد الalone ده


----------



## white.angel (7 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ايه يا جماعة مفيش حد في الفورم ليه؟
> 
> يعني انا Home alone, Forum alone
> 
> ايه العيد الalone ده


*فين العيد دة ... انا سهرانه لـ7 الصبح بذاكر *​


----------



## Strident (7 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *فين العيد دة ... انا سهرانه لـ7 الصبح بذاكر *​



مانا ذاكرت برضو او مثلت على نفسي اني باذاكر يعني


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2013)

كل سنة وانتو طيبين :Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 يناير 2013)

*..*

*وإنتِ طيبة يآ روز*
*وكل إللى فى آلمنتدى طيبين يآ رب *:new8:



*..*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

انتو مبترغووووش ليه


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2013)

البنت اللى بتتنطط فى توقيعك ديه يالوسينتو جننتنى :99:
هى بتعمل كده ليه ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> البنت اللى بتتنطط فى توقيعك ديه يالوسينتو جننتنى :99:
> هى بتعمل كده ليه ؟



ههههههه
هي بتغيظ حد تقريبا ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

*سالخير و الهنا ع الموجودين هنا *


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2013)

لوسينتو البنت  ديه عندها صرع :99:

ازيك ياشقاوة كل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

شقااااوه منورررره
ايه اخبارك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لوسينتو البنت  ديه عندها صرع :99:
> 
> ههههههههههه انتي كشفتي عليها يا روز


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه باين عليها ما هو اللى بيحصل ده مش طبيعى يالوسينتو


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

*و انتى طيبة يا روز

دة نورك يا لولو ... عجبانى البنوتة اللى فى توقيعك حساها عاملة دوشة كبيرة بتفكرنى بحد اعرفه *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه باين عليها ما هو اللى بيحصل ده مش طبيعى يالوسينتو



هههههههه
ع رئيك ..مش طبيعي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و انتى طيبة يا روز
> 
> دة نورك يا لولو ... عجبانى البنوتة اللى فى توقيعك حساها عاملة دوشة كبيرة بتفكرنى بحد اعرفه *



هههههههه اه مهو جيتي ع بالي 
مهو فاضل اكتب اسم الحد مع التوقيع او تاخديه انتي تحطيه ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه اه مهو جيتي ع بالي
> مهو فاضل اكتب اسم الحد مع التوقيع او تاخديه انتي تحطيه ههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههههه صدقينى انا هادية و ملاك ولا بيطلعلى نفس بس الناس هما اللى بيحصرونى فى ادوار الشر زى محمود المليجى كدة :99: 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه صدقينى انا هادية و ملاك ولا بيطلعلى نفس بس الناس هما اللى بيحصرونى فى ادوار الشر زى محمود المليجى كدة :99:
> *



هههههههههه عسل
ما هما يستاهلو هههههه
 ولايق عليكي الدور ...شريره شقيه عسوله خالص
انا كنت بموت ضحك لما كنتي بتمسكي ف بيتر  
صراحه كنتي بتعجبيني ههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه عسل
> ما هما يستاهلو هههههه
> ولايق عليكي الدور ...شريره شقيه عسوله خالص
> انا كنت بموت ضحك لما كنتي بتمسكي ف بيتر
> صراحه كنتي بتعجبيني ههههه



*ههههههههه ايوة بيليق عليا كل الادوار انا :t33: هى دى التالنت :t33:

انا كنت بمسك فى بيتر ؟؟ دة اخويا الصغير و كنا بنلعب .. يبقى مشوفتنيش اما حد بينكشنى بجد :t33: اما يبقى فيه حد كدة هبقى اقولك تجيبى لب و سودانى و تيجى تتسلى 

معلش بتاخر فى الرد النت عمال يفصل عندى هو و الكهربا بسبب السيول اللى عندنا :smil13:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههه ايوة بيليق عليا كل الادوار انا :t33: هى دى التالنت :t33:
> 
> انا كنت بمسك فى بيتر ؟؟ دة اخويا الصغير و كنا بنلعب .. يبقى مشوفتنيش اما حد بينكشنى بجد :t33: اما يبقى فيه حد كدة هبقى اقولك تجيبى لب و سودانى و تيجى تتسلى
> 
> معلش بتاخر فى الرد النت عمال يفصل عندى هو و الكهربا بسبب السيول اللى عندنا :smil13:*



ولا يهمك حبيبتي...ان شاء الله الجو يبقى تمام عندكم
هههه خلاص اوعي تنسي عشان بحب اتفرج انا هههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولا يهمك حبيبتي...ان شاء الله الجو يبقى تمام عندكم
> هههه خلاص اوعي تنسي عشان بحب اتفرج انا هههه


*
هههههههههههه عنيا عشانك يا لولو انا عندى كام لولو يعنى *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> هههههههههههه عنيا عشانك يا لولو انا عندى كام لولو يعنى *



تسلملي عيوووونك حبيبتي
ويحميكي يارب


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يناير 2013)

]صباح الليل


----------



## Strident (8 يناير 2013)

عندي بقى سؤال ليكو...جه في بالي ومحيرني...ايه الفرق بين الرقة والانوثة؟ وبين الجمال والشياكة والجاذبية؟
ويا ريت تعريفات محددة كده حسب كل واحدة فيكم بقى فاهماها ازاي...

يﻻ كل واحدة تقول رأيها وفهمها ليهم بقى


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يناير 2013)

*..*

دى أسئلة تعجيزية على فكرة :t33:
بس مش آلمفروض آلأهم تعريفكـ إنت ليهم مش تعريف آلبنآت ..؟

 

*..*​


----------



## Strident (8 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> دى أسئلة تعجيزية على فكرة :t33:
> بس مش آلمفروض آلأهم تعريفكـ إنت ليهم مش تعريف آلبنآت ..؟
> ...



ﻻ احنا كرجالة غﻻبة...كله على بعضه حاجة واحدة الرقة مع الستايل مع الانوثة مع الجمال مع البتاع كله خلطة واحدة... انتو المفروض اللي تحسوها اكتر


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يناير 2013)

*..*

*مآ هو دآ سر آلمهنة يآ جونى *

هم كلهم فعلاً متشآبكين
أمممم ممكن نقول آلرقة هى آلنعومة فى آلتعآمل وهى جزء مش قليل من آلأنوثة
لكن آلانوثة أكبر من إن كلآم يحتويهآ .. بس بتشمل حآجآت كتير زى آلرقة وآلإحسآس آلعآلى وآلحنآن وآلذوق وو ......  وآلشكل طبعاً


آلشيآكة دى سهلة
آلمشكلة فى آلجمآل وآلجآذبية
بس أعتقد أى جمآل بيجذب فى آلبدآية 
لكن مش كل وآحدة جذآبة لآزم تكون جميلة أو مثآلية ومع ذلكـ بتفضل جذآبة مع آلوقت لإنهآ بتعرف تظهر موآطن آلجمآل فيهآ صح
ودآ آلأهم للمرأهـ ... لإن ممكن تكون وآحدهـ مش جميلة بآلمقآييس آلمعروفة ومع ذلكـ تكون جذآبة أكتر من وآحدة جميلة جداً
وبآلعكس وآحدة جميلة شكلاً و أول مآ تقرب منهآ بتبهت لإنهآ مش جذآبة
لإن أنوثتهآ شكلية بس لكن مفتقدة للعوآمل آلتآنية
*وفى آلآخر كلهآ حآجآت نسبية*



*..*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

فين السؤاال يا جوني وانا اجااوب:t19:


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فين السؤاال يا جوني وانا اجااوب:t19:



آهآ جآوبى ربنـآ يكرمكـ يآ لولو علشآن أنآ لفيت حولين نفسى بصرآحة :new6:



*..*​​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2013)

*هاااااااااااى
ازيكم وحشتونى جدا
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يناير 2013)

*..*

أهلاً سمير كل سنة وإنت طيب



*..*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> أهلاً سمير كل سنة وإنت طيب
> 
> ...


*اممم وانتى طيبة
واللى دخل بالمعروف يخرج بالمعروف
تصبحو على خير*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> آهآ جآوبى ربنـآ يكرمكـ يآ لولو علشآن أنآ لفيت حولين نفسى بصرآحة :new6:
> 
> 
> 
> *..*​​



هههههههههه
انا لساتني بلف ومش لقيت الاجابه
استني اغشش من اجابتك هههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هاااااااااااى
> ازيكم وحشتونى جدا
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين
> *



وانت طييب يا سمييير والف خييير
ايه يا بني فين الغيبه دي كلهااا


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانت طييب يا سمييير والف خييير
> ايه يا بني فين الغيبه دي كلهااا


*من سعت ما شوفت توقعيك الحلو دا
 :fun_lol:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *من سعت ما شوفت توقعيك الحلو دا
> :fun_lol:*



هههه ايه مالو توقيعي ده:smil15:


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه ايه مالو توقيعي ده:smil15:


*هههههه
اة من سعت ما شوفت توقعيك المفرح دا
انا رجعت لانى بشوفك حاطة ديما اى توقيع حزين
فغبت عنكم
واول ملقتك
حاطة توقيع حلوة مفرج رجعت
ععععععع
ههههههههه يا ست الكل :fun_lol:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

خلااص هحط على طول توقيع كده
منوررررر يا سمير


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> خلااص هحط على طول توقيع كده
> منوررررر يا سمير


*بنورك يا لولو
تحبى نرغى فى اية شوية من زمان مرغتش انا يا :fun_lol:
هههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو

بيقولو علينا يا ختي رغايين
سمعتي بالخبر ده ولا لاء


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو يا رورو
> 
> بيقولو علينا يا ختي رغايين
> سمعتي بالخبر ده ولا لاء


*ايوة يا لولو يا اوختى اللى متغاظ مننا يعمل زينا 
هههههههههههههه
وهما مالهم بينا يا ليل اللى غيران منا يقلدنا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة يا لولو يا اوختى اللى متغاظ مننا يعمل زينا
> هههههههههههههه
> وهما مالهم بينا يا ليل اللى غيران منا يقلدنا *​



ههههههههههههه  مش يقدرو يعملو
فكرتيني ب المووز اللي بيغني الاغنيه دي ابو غمازات ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه  مش يقدرو يعملو
> فكرتيني ب المووز اللي بيغني الاغنيه دي ابو غمازات ههههه


*اه هيثم سعيد هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه هيثم سعيد هههههههههه*​



ههههه
مبقاش بيظهر ...شكلو اتحجب زي البنت اللي كانت معاه ف الكليب:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

هما بيقفلو المنتدى امتى يا رورو:new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هما بيقفلو المنتدى امتى يا رورو:new6::new6:


*مش بيقفل ده خدمة 24 ساعة *​


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

انتو بتهرجو بالذمة!
مفيش غيرسيكرت اللي جاوبت عليا!

باختصار يعني....لما تقولي "باحب احس بانوثتي" مثﻻً او الفستان ده بيحسسني بانوثتي...او احب اكون مع راجل يحسسني بانوثتي....بيبقى معناها ايه؟

وايه الفرق بين الرقة والانوثة والدلع؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يناير 2013)

هو انا الحقيقه لو لبست كعب عالى و لبست فستان بحس بأنوثتى--
 اعتقد السيده- او الواحده الى تقول ( اى أن كان شىء او شخص بيحسسها بئنوثتها) ده معناه إنها بتحس إنها إنثه-- لإن لبس اليومين دول اكثره بنطالونات و الواحد اكثر الوقت لامم شعره-- و ماشى جد فى حياته-- و بيشتغل زيه زى الراجل و اكثر-- فالواحد بيحس بإختصار إنه فقد الانوثه-- علشان كدا لو الواحده إهتمت شويه بنفسها -- لبست فستان-- لبست كعب-- سيبت شعرها يعنى بقى شكلها من الاخر مختلف عن الولد ههههههه يبقى بتحس شويه بئنوثتها-- 
و الراجل الى بيحسس الست بئنوثتها اعتقد إلى هو بيعاملها على إنها" لادزى" ههههههههه انثه-- مش واحد صحبه-- او اخوه....

 اما الفرق بين الرقه و الانوثه و الدلع ده معرفهوش---
 الرقه بتبقى طباع-- إنسانه رقيقه من طبعها--( او بتسترق دمها هههههههههههههه)

و الانوثه دى موجوده فى كل بنت-- على حسب بقا الى بتخفيها و الى بتطلعها-- بس اكثر النساء تخفيها و متظهرهاش غير لحبيبها- 

الدلع بئا لما تكون عمله مصيبه-- يبقى ممكن تدخل بحبه دلع علشان تلغوش على الموضوع ههههههههههههههه يعنى الدلع ده سلااااح من اسلحه الانوثه ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (9 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هو انا الحقيقه لو لبست كعب عالى و لبست فستان بحس بأنوثتى-- اعتقد السيده- او الواحده الى تقول  ( اى أن كان شىء او شخص بيحسسها بئنوثتها) ده معناه إنها بتحس إنها إنثه-- لإن لبس اليومين دول اكثره بنطالونات  و الواحد اكثر الوقت لامم شعره-- و ماشى جد فى حياته-- و بيشتغل زيه زى الراجل و اكثر-- فالواحد بيحس بإختصار إنه فقد الانوثه-- علشان كدا لو الواحده إهتمت شويه بنفسها -- لبست فستان-- لبست كعب--  سيبت شعرها  يعنى بقى شكلها من الاخر مختلف عن الولد ههههههه يبقى بتحس شويه بئنوثتها-- و الراجل الى بيحسس الست بئنوثتها اعتقد إلى هو بيعاملها  على إنها" لادزى" ههههههههه انثه-- مش واحد صحبه-- او اخوه.... اما الفرق بين الرقه و الانوثه و الدلع ده معرفهوش--- الرقه بتبقى   طباع-- إنسانه رقيقه من طبعها--( او بتسترق دمها هههههههههههههه)و الانوثه دى موجوده فى كل بنت-- على حسب بقا الى بتخفيها و الى بتطلعها-- بس اكثر النساء تخفيها و متظهرهاش غير لحبيبها- الدلع بئا لما تكون عمله مصيبه-- يبقى ممكن تدخل بحبه  دلع علشان تلغوش على الموضوع ههههههههههههههه يعنى الدلع ده سلااااح من اسلحه الانوثه ههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههه
عثل من يومك يا حبوا
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

ايه الاسئلة الصعبة ديه ياجونى ؟ :t33:
الفرق بين الرقة والانوثة والدلع ؟ ياسلام ؟ ماكلهم متداخلين فى بعض 
الرقة والدلع جزء من الانوثة 
وان الواحدة تحس بأنوثتها يعنى تحس انها مختلفة عن الراجل كائن مختلف بيدى للحياة جمال من نوع تانى 
والراجل اللى يحسسها بأنوثتها هو اللى يعاملها على انها بنوتة ويهتم بيها مش يعاملها أنها راجل


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه الاسئلة الصعبة ديه ياجونى ؟ :t33:
> الفرق بين الرقة والانوثة والدلع ؟ ياسلام ؟ ماكلهم متداخلين فى بعض
> الرقة والدلع جزء من الانوثة
> وان الواحدة تحس بأنوثتها يعنى تحس انها مختلفة عن الراجل كائن مختلف بيدى للحياة جمال من نوع تانى
> والراجل اللى يحسسها بأنوثتها هو اللى يعاملها على انها بنوتة ويهتم بيها مش يعاملها أنها راجل



اذا صعبة عليكو....هتبقى مش صعبة عليا انا ؟ 

- طب ماشي والفرق بين الرقة والدلع بقى؟ 

- كل واحدة هتخش هتقول يحسسها انه مش بيعامل راجل! انا تعبت من الكلمة العامة دي وعايز تفاصيل 
غيرالسﻻمات بس عشان خاطري وماتقوليش ما يضربهاش ولو بهزار لان محدش بيعمل كده يعني...انا مش عارف بتجيبو الحاجات دي منين لاني ماشفتش يعني حد حواليا بيهزر بفباوة مع بنت يعني...


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

على فكرة انت اللى مفروض تعرفنا الفرق مابينهم مش احنا لان الراجل هو اللى بيحسهم وبيشوفهم فى البنت اللى قدامه :t33:

الرقة ده طبع بيبقا موجود على طول او معظم الوقت الحركات السلام الصوت الالفاظ الضحكة الماشي الحركات حتى التلقائية منها بتكون برقة 
اما الدلع ده مش بيكون طول الوقت ومش مع كل الناس يعنى مش هتمشى تدلع فى الشارع :t33:

لا فيه ولاد بيهزرو بغباء وانا شوفتها


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> على فكرة انت اللى مفروض تعرفنا الفرق مابينهم مش احنا لان الراجل هو اللى بيحسهم وبيشوفهم فى البنت اللى قدامه :t33:
> 
> الرقة ده طبع بيبقا موجود على طول او معظم الوقت الحركات السلام الصوت الالفاظ الضحكة الماشي الحركات حتى التلقائية منها بتكون برقة
> اما الدلع ده مش بيكون طول الوقت ومش مع كل الناس يعنى مش هتمشى تدلع فى الشارع :t33:
> ...



طب لو لقيت حاجة في بالي هابقى اقول 

بس هو انتي كده عرفتي الرقة بس على فكرة 


- وﻻد بيهزرو بغباء؟ ده في مصر وﻻ بره ده وﻻ فين؟


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

الدلع ملوش تعريف :t33: انت عايز تعريفات رياضية لكل حاجة فى الحياة ؟ :t33::t33: وده مش موجود فيه حاجات تحسها وتميزها بروحك لكن متتعرفش بكلمات 

شوفتها فى كل حته مش مصر بس


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2013)

بترغوا فى ايه ؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انتو بتهرجو بالذمة!
> مفيش غيرسيكرت اللي جاوبت عليا!
> 
> باختصار يعني....لما تقولي "باحب احس بانوثتي" مثﻻً او الفستان ده بيحسسني بانوثتي...او احب اكون مع راجل يحسسني بانوثتي....بيبقى معناها ايه؟
> ...



البنت بتكون رقيقه وجوها انثى ...او العكس رقيقه وجواها واحد صاحبك
البنت ف طبيعتها رقيقه الا من رحم ربي...وده الفرق بينا وبينكم
الانوثه يا سيدي مش موجوده عند اي بنت
ممكن بنت تلبس فستان حلو تظهر فيه انوثتها في الشكل الخارجي وبس...لكن لما تقرب منها تحس انك بتكلم واحد صاحبك ... والعكس واحده لبسها عادي بس لما تقرب منها تلاقيها كلها انوثه ورقه تطير النوم من عنيك ده لو اللي قدامها بيميز...
موضوع ان الراجل يحسسني بانوثتي..ده حد يكون رومانسي اوي وبيفهم يعني ايه انوثه..ده بيبقى كلام وفعل منو...
بالنسبه للدلع:هو انك تحسسها بانوثتها وتدلعععع فيها ده.. يعني تحسو  انت بس تظهرهولها في كلمه دلعععع...مش دلع انك تجيبلها الاكل ديلفري..وكل يوم فستان وهديه.. وتروح هي كل يوم عند امها...ده يبقى انت مش راجل.. ووبتعملها اللي هي بتحبو بس  عشان يا اما خوف منك.. يا اما بتداري ع عمايلك هههههه
كل واحده بيختلف الموضوع عندها..وانا ده ريئي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> البنت بتكون رقيقه وجوها انثى ...او العكس رقيقه وجواها واحد صاحبك
> البنت ف طبيعتها رقيقه الا من رحم ربي...وده الفرق بينا وبينكم
> الانوثه يا سيدي مش موجوده عند اي بنت
> ممكن بنت تلبس فستان حلو تظهر فيه انوثتها في الشكل الخارجي وبس...لكن لما تقرب منها تحس انك بتكلم واحد صاحبك ... والعكس واحده لبسها عادي بس لما تقرب منها تلاقيها كلها انوثه ورقه تطير النوم من عنيك ده لو اللي قدامها بيميز...
> ...


*كلامك جميل يا لولو *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كلامك جميل يا لولو *​



انتي الاجملل


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

الاول اشكر الليدي لولو على اجابتها الطويلة، وان كانت مبهمة شوية...

بصوا يا بنات...

انا اكيد يعني مش معنديش فكرة خالص يعني...اكيد عندي sense شوية يعني ايه انوثة ورقة ودلع...
بس حبيت اعرف انا فاهمها زي ما انتو فاهمينها وﻻ ﻷ ... بس كده  انما ما حبيتش اشرح وجهة نظري عشان اسمع اراءكم من غير تأثير مني 

واتضح انه مفهومكم هو نفس مفهومي بالظبط، مع مﻻحظة ان حتى انتو معندكوش تعريف واضح ليها (زي حاﻻتي كده)

ديزي: ﻻ مش عايز تعريف رياضي....في الحاجات دي امثلة ومواقف concrete بتوضح كل حاجة  بس للاسف مش دايماً سهل نجيب مثل


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

يبقى بقى جملة سيجموند فرويد الخالدة...اكيد عارفينه طبعاً


[Freud] said once to Marie Bonaparte: 'The great question that has never been answered, and which I have not yet been able to answer, despite my thirty years of research into the feminine soul, is "What does a woman want?"

قال فرويد لماري بونابارت:

السؤال الكبير اللي ماحدش عرف يجاوبه قبل كده، وﻻ انا عرفت اجاوبه رغم ابحاثي لمدة 30 سنة في النفس الأنثوية....هو
"الست عايزة إيه؟"


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يبقى بقى جملة سيجموند فرويد الخالدة...اكيد عارفينه طبعاً
> 
> 
> [Freud] said once to Marie Bonaparte: 'The great question that has never been answered, and which I have not yet been able to answer, despite my thirty years of research into the feminine soul, is "What does a woman want?"
> ...



اكيد اكيد الغلط في الراجل اللي مش بيفهم الست عايزه ايه
زي ما المثل اللي سيدات الشرق متفقين عليه هههه
الراجل مبيعجبوش العجب

انا اجابتي مبهمه بالنسيه ليك كراجل,,انما للبنات كتير واضحه عشان
ده من اختلاف الجنسين طبعا
وبطل اسلئله صعبه يا جوني هههه


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

جونى انا اعترض انك تجيب كلام من واحد زى فرويد :t33: سورى ده انسان معقد وعنده اضطهاد وعقدة ضد المرأة وتفسيراته النفسية الغبية فى او قات كتير كانت السبب فى تفسيرات غلط ضد المرأة 
زى ماقال ان كل مشاكل المرأة النفسية سببها عقدة الذكورة وانها كان نفسها تبقا راجل 
ده راجل معقد 

وعلى فكرة الراجل مش بيفهم المرأة لانه مش بيحاول يفهمها لانه بيقيس على شخصيته هو ومش قادر يقتنع انها كائن مختلف عنه فى حاجات كتير 
فهى لو معملتش نفس ردود افعاله تبقا مش طبيعية ومش المفروض ان هو اللى يحاول يفهمها لا هى المفروض انها تتغير علشان تكون زيه


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى انا اعترض انك تجيب كلام من واحد زى فرويد :t33: سورى ده انسان معقد وعنده اضطهاد وعقدة ضد المرأة وتفسيراته النفسية الغبية فى او قات كتير كانت السبب فى تفسيرات غلط ضد المرأة
> زى ماقال ان كل مشاكل المرأة النفسية سببها عقدة الذكورة وانها كان نفسها تبقا راجل
> ده راجل معقد
> 
> ...



انا مش باقراله وﻻ اعرف افكاره ونظرياته...بس كل اللي اعرفه انه عالم نفس مشهور....

والجملة دي عرفتها من فيلم وشفت المعلومة طلع قال كده فعـﻻً 



-ﻻ هو من ناحية مقتنع انها كائن مختلف فكلنا مقتنعين 

المشكلة مش ان رد الفعل مختلف...المشكلة ان ردود فعل المرأة unpredictable غير متوقعة

الواحد ممكن يعمل حاجة....مرة تعجبها ومرة تثور عليه...واحنا بقى نبقى محتاسين


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

فرويد مش بحبه لما يتكلم عن المرأة :spor22:

unpredictable علشان احنا شخصيات live :t33: بنحب التغيير مش الجمود :t33::t33:

وبعدين احنا بنثور لما نحس ان اللى قدامنا مش حاسس بينا


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فرويد مش بحبه لما يتكلم عن المرأة :spor22:
> 
> unpredictable علشان احنا شخصيات live :t33: بنحب التغيير مش الجمود :t33::t33:
> 
> وبعدين احنا بنثور لما نحس ان اللى قدامنا مش حاسس بينا



خﻻص حقك عليا انا ماعرفش انه وحش 


- تصدقي معنديش اجابة او رد؟ هل دي كده live وﻻ حاجة تانية؟ مش عارف اﻻقي حاجة تانية بس اللي اعرفه انها very confusing...

- ماهي دي المشكلة...انكو بتفترضو انه مش حاسس بيكو....ممكن ببساطة بيكون بيحاول يعرف انتي عايزة ايه عشان يديهولك او يبسطك بس مش قادر يفهم....وتصرفك بعنف (عنف دي مبالغة....اقصد يعني لما رد الفعل يكون مش لذيذ او غير ما هو كان نفسه فيه او مستني) يجيله احباط اكتر...يبقى هو جايب حاجة بنية كويسة...ويطلع انها ما عجبتش وbackfired...

بالراحة علينا شوية يعني


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

لا احنا live غصب عنك :t33::t33:

لا لو هو عارفها كويس مفروض يكون فهمها لكن المشكلة انه ممكن يعيش معاها 20 سنة ومش عايز يعمل اى مجهود انه يفهمها او يحس بيها


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا احنا live غصب عنك :t33::t33:
> 
> لا لو هو عارفها كويس مفروض يكون فهمها لكن المشكلة انه ممكن يعيش معاها 20 سنة ومش عايز يعمل اى مجهود انه يفهمها او يحس بيها



- مفتريين 
ماشي اوكي....ﻻيف

- ﻻ انا مش قلقان من اللي هاعرفهم كويس....انا اللي يقلقني اول كام شهر مثﻻً....

وبعدين اعتقد بنات كتير مش بتهتم اصﻻً تفهم الراجل....مع ان احتياجاته بسيطة يعني...


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

هههههههه مش بنحاول نفهمكو لانكو مفهومين اصلا ياجونى :t33::t33:
انتو كتاب مفتوح لينا بس انتو اللى مش واخدين بالكو او مش عايزين تصدقو وبتقنعو نفسكو اننا مش فاهمينكو او ان انتو اذكى مننا :t33::t33: او لما تتكلمو فى حاجة بالالغاز بتتخيلو اننا مش فاهمين :t33::t33:
غلابة :yahoo:


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه مش بنحاول نفهمكو لانكو مفهومين اصلا ياجونى :t33::t33:
> انتو كتاب مفتوح لينا بس انتو اللى مش واخدين بالكو او مش عايزين تصدقو وبتقنعو نفسكو اننا مش فاهمينكو او ان انتو اذكى مننا :t33::t33: او لما تتكلمو فى حاجة بالالغاز بتتخيلو اننا مش فاهمين :t33::t33:
> غلابة :yahoo:



ههههههه ماشي....ولو اني ماعرفش اشمعنى سهل عليكو اوي تفهمونا انما صعب احنا نفهمكو 


بس انا مش باتكلم عن الالغاز او الكﻻم....

انما مثﻻً.....اعتقد شكوى عامة من رجالة كتير ان مراتاتهم مثﻻً مش بتعرف امتى المفروض تواسيه وامتى المفروض تسيبه في حاله لوحده....


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يناير 2013)

انتو شخصيات بدائية جدا ياجونى هههههههههههههه :t33::t33: علشان كده سهل فهمكو انما احنا شخصيات اكثر تقدما :t33::t33::t33:

لا كلام بجد بقا 
اكيد موضوع انك تفهم الاخر ده محتاج مجهود من الاتنين الست لازم تعمل مجهود علشان تفهمه والراجل كمان


----------



## Strident (9 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انتو شخصيات بدائية جدا ياجونى هههههههههههههه :t33::t33: علشان كده سهل فهمكو انما احنا شخصيات اكثر تقدما :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> لا كلام بجد بقا
> اكيد موضوع انك تفهم الاخر ده محتاج مجهود من الاتنين الست لازم تعمل مجهود علشان تفهمه والراجل كمان



ههههه على حتة بدائية دي كان فيه نكت كده ظريفة...بس تبان اكتر بالانجليزي

Man is the missing link between ape and human
الراجل هو حلقة الوصل  المفقودة بين القرد والانسان  


وكمان واحدة تانية بتقول الرجالة زي الحيوانات....بس ينفعوا حيوانات أليفة كويسة أوي
Men are like animals, but they make great pets




اه هي محتاجة مجهود من الاتنين....بس من اللي باحسه انه الرجالة بتهتم كتييييييييييييير ازاي تتعامل مع البنات...
يعني لما اشوف الشباب مثﻻً واد ايه وقت ومناقشات كله بيسأل عن الخبرات واحسن طريقة للتعامل وكذا عشان يحبب البنات فيه وكده...


البنات وﻻاااا الهوا....على طريقة احنا نتعب نفسنا ليه هم هيتمرمطوا ورانا ومش هيطولونا برضو 


حاجة تغيظ


----------



## Samir poet (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> البنت بتكون رقيقه وجوها انثى ...او العكس رقيقه وجواها واحد صاحبك
> البنت ف طبيعتها رقيقه الا من رحم ربي...وده الفرق بينا وبينكم
> الانوثه يا سيدي مش موجوده عند اي بنت
> ممكن بنت تلبس فستان حلو تظهر فيه انوثتها في الشكل الخارجي وبس...لكن لما تقرب منها تحس انك بتكلم واحد صاحبك ... والعكس واحده لبسها عادي بس لما تقرب منها تلاقيها كلها انوثه ورقه تطير النوم من عنيك ده لو اللي قدامها بيميز...
> ...


*اة اة لو بس هى فين البنت دى
سعتها هعمل فيها سوبرمان
علشان محدش ياخدها منى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة اة لو بس هى فين البنت دى
> سعتها هعمل فيها سوبرمان
> علشان محدش ياخدها منى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه*



في الحلم ان شاء الله:t33:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو يا رورو
مين اللي هيكسب


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> رورو يا رورو
> مين اللي هيكسب


*هيكسب فى ايه يا لولو *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

هههههه
اانتي مش بتتفرجي ولا ايه
صوت الحياه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> اانتي مش بتتفرجي ولا ايه
> صوت الحياه


*لا كنت ناسية خالص كويس فكرتينى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

ههههههه كل مره افكرك...سيبك
ها عامله ايه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه كل مره افكرك...سيبك
> ها عامله ايه ؟


*ههههههههه مش عارفة من غيرك كنت عملت ايه 
كنت هزعل اوى لو مشفتش حلقة النهاردة 
عاملة بردانة هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه مش عارفة من غيرك كنت عملت ايه
> كنت هزعل اوى لو مشفتش حلقة النهاردة
> عاملة بردانة هههههههه*​



انا قولت ادخل اكتب وفكرت انو ممكن تكوني ناسيه كالعاده  هههههه
ههههههه يا بردانه
هو الجو ساقع اوي كده عندكم ولا انتو متعودين ع جو معتدل


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا قولت ادخل اكتب وفكرت انو ممكن تكوني ناسيه كالعاده  هههههه
> ههههههه يا بردانه
> هو الجو ساقع اوي كده عندكم ولا انتو متعودين ع جو معتدل


*ههههههه هو الاتنين الجو ثلج واحنا متعودين على الجو المعتدل *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه هو الاتنين الجو ثلج واحنا متعودين على الجو المعتدل *​



هههههههه
هتتعودو ع البرد.. وبعديها تتفاجؤو بالجو المعتدل
بس اللي قاعد في البيت طول اليوم هو اللي واخد  السقعه كلها زيك كده...هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> هتتعودو ع البرد.. وبعديها تتفاجؤو بالجو المعتدل
> بس اللي قاعد في البيت طول اليوم هو اللي واخد  السقعه كلها زيك كده...هههه


*اه يا لولو تقوليش الساقعة جيالى انا بس 
ميتة من البرد *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه يا لولو تقوليش الساقعة جيالى انا بس
> ميتة من البرد *​



لو ينفع كنت بردت بدالك وانتي ادفيتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لو ينفع كنت بردت بدالك وانتي ادفيتي


*ههههههههههه تسلميلى يا احلى لولو الا الجو عندكم ايه دلوقتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه تسلميلى يا احلى لولو الا الجو عندكم ايه دلوقتى *​



حلوو...في برد بس برد عادي...يمكن بالنسبالك ساقع اوي ههه
انا عندي واحده صاحبتي زيك كده بتموت من البرد..لما تسالني اقولها الجو عادي,,
بس هي بلاقيها متلجه...ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حلوو...في برد بس برد عادي...يمكن بالنسبالك ساقع اوي ههه
> انا عندي واحده صاحبتي زيك كده بتموت من البرد..لما تسالني اقولها الجو عادي,,
> بس هي بلاقيها متلجه...ههههه


*ههههههههه انا تقريبا لبسة الدولاب كله 
وبرده بردانة :yahoo:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يناير 2013)

*الجو حر نار و ينهال علين عرق الشعوب:t33:

عاملين ايه يا بنانيتى :smil12: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الجو حر نار و ينهال علين عرق الشعوب:t33:
> 
> عاملين ايه يا بنانيتى :smil12: *


*ههههههههههه كفاية احنا قربنا ندوب من العرق ده 
عاملين بردانين يا شقاوتى 
انتى عاملة ايه فى الثلج ده*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه انا تقريبا لبسة الدولاب كله
> وبرده بردانة :yahoo:*​


ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 يناير 2013)

*انا نشفت يا قلبى خلاص خلصنا *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

شقاااوه منوررره
والنبي دفي معاكي شويه رورو
البت قربت تحكي اشارات هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انا نشفت يا قلبى خلاص خلصنا *


*هههههههههه سلامتك يا قلبى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يناير 2013)

*شقاوة عاملة اعلى شغل فى الكمبيوتر بتاعها مسحت برامج و نزلت برامج و شكلى فى الاخر هوقع الويندوز *


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شقاوة عاملة اعلى شغل فى الكمبيوتر بتاعها مسحت برامج و نزلت برامج و شكلى فى الاخر هوقع الويندوز *


*هههههههههه وانا اقول شقاوة راحت فين اتاريكى بتوقعى الويندوز 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*زباح الغير

هل من مجيب ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زباح الغير
> 
> هل من مجيب ؟
> *


*صباح اللى بتغنى ههههههههههه
اينعم *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههه 
عاملين ايه في الجو الحر ده علي رأي شقاوة ^,*
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههه
> عاملين ايه في الجو الحر ده علي رأي شقاوة ^,*
> *


*عاملة بردانة وسقعانة وثلجانة وكل الحاجات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*بس كفايه سقعتيني يابنتي وانا اصلا  مش مستحمله*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بس كفايه سقعتيني يابنتي وانا اصلا  مش مستحمله*


*ههههههههههههههههه
ساقعة يادنيا ساقعة ساقعة وتاهو الحبايب 
ساقعة ولا عدش رحمة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

انا بضم صوتي للست ام كلثوم وهنادي معاها
واقول للشمس تعالي تعاااااااااااااااالي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا بضم صوتي للست ام كلثوم وهنادي معاها
> واقول للشمس تعالي تعاااااااااااااااالي


*اه محتجنلها  اوووووووى اليومين دول *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*اه والنبي ياختي الغسيل حالف ماينشف من غيرها ههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه والنبي ياختي الغسيل حالف ماينشف من غيرها ههههههه*


*هههههههههههه ده كل شوية انشر 
واطلع تانى يوم على امل انى الموه 
الاقيه مبلول من جديد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

كلنا هذا المبلول هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2013)

*هالو عليكم
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

هالو عليك سمير
ازيك عامل ايه
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هالو عليكم
> *


*وعليكم الهالو يا سمير *​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هالو عليك سمير
> ازيك عامل ايه
> وكل سنة وانت طيب





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وعليكم الهالو يا سمير *​


*اية شكلكم سقعنين اجبلكم مسقعة 
تاكلوها*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

*لا ياسمير شكرا احنا مش ناقصيين

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يناير 2013)

*يلا تصبحوا على خير بقا يا كماعة *​


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياسمير شكرا احنا مش ناقصيين
> 
> *


*اة يعنى كاملين من كل حاجة
طيب تمام
تحبو نرغى فى اية*


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا تصبحوا على خير بقا يا كماعة *​


*قلبنا معاكى :999:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يلا تصبحوا على خير بقا يا كماعة *​


وانتي من اهله ياحبيبتي
خدي الباب في ايديك بقي


Samir poet قال:


> *اة يعنى كاملين من كل حاجة
> طيب تمام
> تحبو نرغى فى اية*


امممم
نرغي في اي رغي وخلاص


----------



## Samir poet (11 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانتي من اهله ياحبيبتي
> خدي الباب في ايديك بقي
> 
> امممم
> نرغي في اي رغي وخلاص


*اية رايك فى النطة دى
حلوة صح* :999:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 يناير 2013)

اه جميله
بس حاسب ليوقعوك ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*سالخير والبرد عليكم يا بنات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

*سالجمال والدلال ياحبي
ده الجو جميل النهارده
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سالجمال والدلال ياحبي
> ده الجو جميل النهارده
> *


*جميل جمال ملوش مثال ده انا كرهت جمال 
جميل ايه يابت انتى امال التلج اللى انا فيه ده جاى منين *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جميل جمال ملوش مثال ده انا كرهت جمال
> جميل ايه يابت انتى امال التلج اللى انا فيه ده جاى منين *​


*لا صدقيني الجو حلو
حتي انا قلعت الكابتشو والشراب بس لسه مستخبيه في بلوفر ماما هههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا صدقيني الجو حلو
> حتي انا قلعت الكابتشو والشراب بس لسه مستخبيه في بلوفر ماما هههههه
> *


*ههههههههه عرفتى بقا انه مش جميل
ده طلع عحمد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه عرفتى بقا انه مش جميل
> ده طلع عحمد *​


*مين عحمد ده يابت
انتي تعرفي جو تاني من ورايا ولا ايه هههههههههه

ها ايه رائك ابعت للبت رساله افهم منها
مع اني مش عايزه اكلمها تاني
ولا اهبب ايه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مين عحمد ده يابت
> انتي تعرفي جو تاني من ورايا ولا ايه هههههههههه
> 
> ها ايه رائك ابعت للبت رساله افهم منها
> ...


*
عحمد ده جوز سكيننة
اول حرف عييييييييين 
عحمد ههههههههه
بعتلك الرد على الووووووول *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> عحمد ده جوز سكيننة
> اول حرف عييييييييين
> عحمد ههههههههه
> بعتلك الرد على الووووووول *​


*هو انا عرفت عحمد لا هعرف مراته انتي كمان :love45:


اه شوفت ردك بس برضو انا مش عايزه افتح معاها تاني مجال للكلااااااام
وفي نفس الوقت نفسي افهم تقصد ايه : (
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هو انا عرفت عحمد لا هعرف مراته انتي كمان :love45:
> 
> 
> اه شوفت ردك بس برضو انا مش عايزه افتح معاها تاني مجال للكلااااااام
> ...


*
مش عارفة سكينة وعبد العال 
بصى هى مش تستاهل انك تكلميها تانى بعد اللى عملته 
بس شوفى انتى بقا عاوزة ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> مش عارفة سكينة وعبد العال
> بصى هى مش تستاهل انك تكلميها تانى بعد اللى عملته
> بس شوفى انتى بقا عاوزة ايه *​


*يابت مانا محتاره
عايزة اكلمها عشان افهم تقصد ايه
وفي نفس الوقت مش عايزه اكلمها تاني خالص 
لان موقفها حسسني اد  هي انسانه نادله
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابت مانا محتاره
> عايزة اكلمها عشان افهم تقصد ايه
> وفي نفس الوقت مش عايزه اكلمها تاني خالص
> لان موقفها حسسني اد  هي انسانه نادله
> *


*ايون بالظبط هى انسانة ندلة 
طب هقولك حل ملوش حل هههههههههه
ابعتهلها برده رسالة ومش تتصلى *
*واساليها على اللى عاوزاه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون بالظبط هى انسانة ندلة
> طب هقولك حل ملوش حل هههههههههه
> ابعتهلها برده رسالة ومش تتصلى *
> *واساليها على اللى عاوزاه *​


هي اصلا بعتتلي رساله عالمنتدي مش الفون
انا فكرت اعمل كده فعلا
ومن بعدها لا اكلمها ولا تكلمني
مش كل مايجلها عريس هتقولي امسحي نمرتي بقي هههههههههه
مش فاضيالها انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هي اصلا بعتتلي رساله عالمنتدي مش الفون
> انا فكرت اعمل كده فعلا
> ومن بعدها لا اكلمها ولا تكلمني
> مش كل مايجلها عريس هتقولي امسحي نمرتي بقي هههههههههه
> مش فاضيالها انا


*ههههههههه دى عاوزة تروح العباسية والله 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه دى عاوزة تروح العباسية والله
> *​


*لا حرام عليكي








دي عايزه تروح السرايه الصفرا ههههههه

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا حرام عليكي
> 
> 
> *​*
> ...


*صفرا خضرا 
اهى كلها سرايا ههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صفرا خضرا
> اهى كلها سرايا ههههههههه*​


*علير رايك ههههههه*
يلا ربنا يسهلها ويسعدها بقي

بس متعرفيش لما احب اجيب اسم حد من الاعضاء هنا اجيبه ازاي ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *علير رايك ههههههه*
> يلا ربنا يسهلها ويسعدها بقي
> 
> بس متعرفيش لما احب اجيب اسم حد من الاعضاء هنا اجيبه ازاي ؟


*مش فاهمة تقصدى ايش *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش فاهمة تقصدى ايش *​


هو البعيد مش بيفهم ولاايه هههههههه

يابت بصي يعني انا مثلا عايزه اجيب اسم كليمو عشان عايزه ابعتله رساله
يكبرلي الصورة اللي في توقيعي شويه
ومش عارفه اجيب اسمة ازاي ولا منين
فهمتي عليا ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هو البعيد مش بيفهم ولاايه هههههههه
> 
> يابت بصي يعني انا مثلا عايزه اجيب اسم كليمو عشان عايزه ابعتله رساله
> يكبرلي الصورة اللي في توقيعي شويه
> ...


*طب يا ذكية مش هو عندك فى الاصدقاء هتلاقى اسمه هونيك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب يا ذكية مش هو عندك فى الاصدقاء هتلاقى اسمه هونيك *​


لا ياناصحه مش عندي
ولو عندي اجيبه منين 

طيب انتي عندي في الاصدقااء وساعات بحتاس عشان اجيب اسمك وابعتلك رساله ؟!

بت شوفتي الموضوع ده ادخلي قوليله رائيك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=226377


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ياناصحه مش عندي
> ولو عندي اجيبه منين
> 
> طيب انتي عندي في الاصدقااء وساعات بحتاس عشان اجيب اسمك وابعتلك رساله ؟!
> ...


*ازاى يا ذكية تدخلى البروفايل بتاعك وتدوسى على الاصدقاء 
هتلاقى كل اسامى الاصدقاء اللى عندك 
لو بقا حد مش عندك فى الاصدقاء زى كليمو مثلا تجيبى اسمه من المحادثة اللى بينك وبينه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ازاى يا ذكية تدخلى البروفايل بتاعك وتدوسى على الاصدقاء
> هتلاقى كل اسامى الاصدقاء اللى عندك
> لو بقا حد مش عندك فى الاصدقاء زى كليمو مثلا تجيبى اسمه من المحادثة اللى بينك وبينه
> *​



يالهوي يارورو
طيب اخر محادثه كانت من بدررررري
لسه هرجع كل الصفحات دي ؟
ده موال يابنتي
مفيش حل اسهل من كده :shutup22:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يالهوي يارورو
> طيب اخر محادثه كانت من بدررررري
> لسه هرجع كل الصفحات دي ؟
> ده موال يابنتي
> مفيش حل اسهل من كده :shutup22:


*هو ده الحل اللى اعرفه بس 
ههههههههه ارجعى وخلاص وبطلى كسل 
انا شوفت الموضوع وعلقت عليه كمان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو ده الحل اللى اعرفه بس
> ههههههههه ارجعى وخلاص وبطلى كسل
> انا شوفت الموضوع وعلقت عليه كمان *​


طيب شوفوهولي انتي لو كليمو قريب عندك او في الفريندز ابعتيل ملفه الشخصي 
انا اصلا مش متاكده هو عندي ولا لاء
بس مكسله اشوف

اه شوفت ردك عالموضوع وخبطك تقييم كومان  ^,*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب شوفوهولي انتي لو كليمو قريب عندك او في الفريندز ابعتيل ملفه الشخصي
> انا اصلا مش متاكده هو عندي ولا لاء
> بس مكسله اشوف
> 
> اه شوفت ردك عالموضوع وخبطك تقييم كومان  ^,*


*ههههههههه هو مش عندى فى الفريندز 
الله ما يحرمنى من تقييماتك ابدا 
ولا من تعليقاتك ابدا ابدا 
والله وانت جاهى يارب انت عارف بقا على راى اللمبى 
وحسنة قليلة تمنع بلاوى كتيرة 
وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير والثواب ههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه هو مش عندى فى الفريندز
> الله ما يحرمنى من تقييماتك ابدا
> ولا من تعليقاتك ابدا ابدا
> والله وانت جاهى يارب انت عارف بقا على راى اللمبى
> ...


*تعاليلي ياما انا بقوا يشحتوا عليا هههههههه

بيقولك مره دكتور تحاليل ماامتة ماتت
مشي في الجنازة يقول تحاليلي ياما :new6:

تسلميلي انتي يابت وتسلمي تعليقاتك
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تعاليلي ياما انا بقوا يشحتوا عليا هههههههه
> 
> بيقولك مره دكتور تحاليل ماامتة ماتت
> مشي في الجنازة يقول تحاليلي ياما :new6:
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


*يعني مش هعرف اوصل لملف الراجل :shutup22:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يعني مش هعرف اوصل لملف الراجل :shutup22:*


*ربنا يبعتلك اللى يدلك عى الطريق يارب :mus13:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ربنا يبعتلك اللى يدلك عى الطريق يارب :mus13:*​


*الحمد لله ربنا وقفلي ولاد الحلال اللي دلوني
ومن موقعي هذا ببعتلهم دي
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الحمد لله ربنا وقفلي ولاد الحلال اللي دلوني
> ومن موقعي هذا ببعتلهم دي
> *


*بس بقا متكسفنيش الله 
والله الواحد كان فاكر نفسه غبى هههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بس بقا متكسفنيش الله
> والله الواحد كان فاكر نفسه غبى هههههههههه*​


*طيب المفروض بقي تشكريني عشان لولايا كان زمانك فكره نفسك كده علي طول ههههههههه:smil15:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب المفروض بقي تشكريني عشان لولايا كان زمانك فكره نفسك كده علي طول ههههههههه:smil15:*


*ههههههههههه ماشى يا رخمة 
مش عارفة العيب كان فيا ولا غباء من الاخرين هههههههههه:t19:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ماشى يا رخمة
> مش عارفة العيب كان فيا ولا غباء من الاخرين هههههههههه:t19:*​


*لا اكيد غباء من الاخرين ياحبي هههههههه
بت انا هقوم اعمل سندوتش جنبه  مع اني مش جعانه بس قولت اتسلي:fun_lol:
اعملك معايا : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا اكيد غباء من الاخرين ياحبي هههههههه
> بت انا هقوم اعمل سندوتش جنبه  مع اني مش جعانه بس قولت اتسلي:fun_lol:
> اعملك معايا : )
> *


*ههههههههه وانا برده مش جعانة بس وماله ميضرش *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه وانا برده مش جعانة بس وماله ميضرش *​


*خلاص يبقي عندك اتنين فوووول وصلحه ههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خلاص يبقي عندك اتنين فوووول وصلحه ههههههههه*


*فول هتخلى الحالة تجيلى يا بنتى حرام عليكى 
انا لما بسمع سيرته بتجيلى بتجيلى روح معنوية *
*على راى عادل امام *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فول هتخلى الحالة تجيلى يا بنتى حرام عليكى
> انا لما بسمع سيرته بتجيلى بتجيلى روح معنوية *
> *على راى عادل امام *​


*انا جييييييييييت والجبنه جات معايا اهو
*
*



*





وسلامة معنوياتك يابت ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا جييييييييييت والجبنه جات معايا اهو
> *
> *
> 
> ...


*الله شكل الشندوشت يفتح النفس اتصدقى انا جعت ههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله شكل الشندوشت يفتح النفس اتصدقى انا جعت ههههههههه*​


*انا خلصت سندوتشي ههههه
بس كان من غير خيار احبووش:new6:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا خلصت سندوتشي ههههه
> بس كان من غير خيار احبووش:new6:
> *


*هههههههههههه لا انا احبه بس بيتعبلى القولون فمطرة 
مش اكله كتير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*بذمتك واحدة عليها امتحان بكرة وقاعدة ترغى كدا 
اهى اهى اهى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا انا احبه بس بيتعبلى القولون فمطرة
> مش اكله كتير *​


*وايه الي جاب الخيار للقولون يابت
بيتهيائلي  انه حلو وبيطري المعده ههههه

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بذمتك واحدة عليها امتحان بكرة وقاعدة ترغى كدا
> اهى اهى اهى *​


*ادي دقني لو فلحتي هههههههه

طب يابنتي  قومي نامي عشان تصجي فايقه ومركزه
هو الامتحان ده كام ساعه ؟
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ادي دقني لو فلحتي هههههههه
> 
> طب يابنتي  قومي نامي عشان تصجي فايقه ومركزه
> هو الامتحان ده كام ساعه ؟
> *


*كام ساعة ده انتى غلبانة اوووووووووووى
هو ساعة ونص قوليلى انتى بقا 
الساعة ونص هتكفى ايات وشواهد وشرح النقط 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*شوفتى الاعلان ده قبل كدا بيموتنى على نفسى من الضحك كل ما تفرج عليه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كام ساعة ده انتى غلبانة اوووووووووووى
> هو ساعة ونص قوليلى انتى بقا
> الساعة ونص هتكفى ايات وشواهد وشرح النقط
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء*​


*بصي انا لو منك اجيبها من اصيرها ومروحش هههههههههه

فساده انا مش كده:fun_lol:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شوفتى الاعلان ده قبل كدا بيموتنى على نفسى من الضحك كل ما تفرج عليه *


اه جميل ههههههههه
مش ده بتاع فريسكا يابت ولا الاعلانات دخلت في بعضها عندي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2013)

*صي انا لو منك اجيبها من اصيرها ومروحش هههههههههه

فساده انا مش كده:fun_lol:*
*هههههههههههه لا فالحة انتى مامته *

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه جميل ههههههههه
> مش ده بتاع فريسكا يابت ولا الاعلانات دخلت في بعضها عندي


*ايون راحت عليكى يا زوزو ولالالالالالالالالالالا اى اندهاشة هههههههههههه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شوفتى الاعلان ده قبل كدا بيموتنى على نفسى من الضحك كل ما تفرج عليه *



*آلإعلآن دآ مسخرة* :smile02


مسآء آلإندهآش على بنآتيت آلمصطبة , *كيفكم ^_^*



 *..*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2013)

كيفك ياسيكرت ؟ وحشتنى المصطبة :smil6:


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
إنتِ كمآن أكيد وحشتيهآ روز ^_^

شوفت آلصورة دى من شوية وعآيزة تعليق شآفى وآفى عليهآ  ;)












 *..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههه حلوة الصورة ديه 
انا قولت لجونى قبل كده الراجل كائن بدائى علشان كده سهل فهمه وهو كتاب مفتوح لينا 
اما احنا بقا فأحنا كائنات متقدمة وعلشان ده الكائنات البدائية مش بتقدر تفهمنا ههههههههههههههههه:smile02:smile02

لا نتكلم جد بقا , غالبا لان الست كتلة معقدة من المشاعر وده بسبب اجات كتير بسبب طبيعتها وهرموناتها والكبت والضغط اللى بتعانى منه  ده غير انها تهتم بالتفاصيل والتفاصيل بتأثر فيها فمثلا مش بس مهم عندها انك تفتكر عيد ميلادها وتجبلها اغلى هدية انما الاهم عندها طريقة تقديمك للهدية مثلا والطريقة اللى بتتحتفل بيها بعيد ميلادها كل ده بيخليها هى اوقات مش قادرة تعبر عن اللى جواها 
وبيكون التعبير الصريح بالنسبالها عن اللى جواها مش امتع حاجة بالنسبالها انما امتع حاجة ليها واللى تحسسها بالامان ان اللى قدامها وخاصة her man هو اللى يوصل لاعماقها ويفهمها وهنا تحس انه حاسس بيها وانها مفهمومه 

بس المشكلة ان الراجل غير صبور عادة وبيتخيل انها بتفكر بنفس الطريقة اللى هو بيفكر فيها وده مش صحيح 
فلانه مش صبور وغالبا بيكون كسول بردو مش بيحاول انه يفهمها 
فبيطلع فى الاخر بأستنتاج انها هى اللى متتفهمش مع انه هو اللى محاولش


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههه حلوة الصورة ديه
> انا قولت لجونى قبل كده الراجل كائن بدائى علشان كده سهل فهمه وهو كتاب مفتوح لينا
> اما احنا بقا فأحنا كائنات متقدمة وعلشان ده الكائنات البدائية مش بتقدر تفهمنا ههههههههههههههههه:smile02:smile02
> 
> ...



مشاركة حلووووة اوي منك يا سيكرت ومنك يا ديزي...

الصورة معبرة ..

وروز...

بصراحة...مشاركة حكاااااية انا استفدت منها جداً....معبرة اوي وعلمتني كتيييييير دي....فهمت انا دلوقتي المشكلة بتيجي منين وفهمت اكتر الست عايزة ايه....مرسي ليكي


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
ههههههـ جونى تقريباً إقتنع بآلنفى من آلمصطبة 

كلآم جميل يآ روز بس كمآن فيه نقطة بتخلى رجآلة كتير غير مفهومين لإنهم مش متعودين على آلتعبير عن أفكآرهم ومشآعرهم ..؟




 *..*​


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..**
> *
> ههههههـ جونى تقريباً إقتنع بآلنفى من آلمصطبة
> 
> ...




- ايه؟ (زي التوقيع)  نفي ايه؟ هو انا كنت منفي؟


- على فكرة بقى...معاكي حق في دي كمان....واصﻻً رجالة كتير لما تبقى متضايقة من حاجة (في الشغل مثﻻً) ماتحبش تحكي وبيبقى مجهود صعب انه يفتكر ويقعد يحكي...وف نفس الوقت بيحتاج يفضفض في نقطة معينة...وبيحس انه هم وﻻزم يشيله...وف نفس الوقت انه يحكي ويمكن عشان بيظهر انه ضعيف و vulnerable...اقصد يعني لو شغله بقى في خطر مثﻻً...بيبقى صعب عليه يقول انه ممكن يتطرد مثﻻً...

وف نفس الوقت نفسه يتخلص من الحمل ده....فبترسى انه بييجي عند نقطة، ويحكي لحد ويفضفض له...بس ما يحكيش بقى لحد بعدها لأن مجهود انه يحكي ده صعب ومش هيحب يخض فيه تاني خصوصاً انه خﻻص حكى لحد وفيه حد فاهمه...


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2013)

بصى ياسيكرت انا مقتنعة ان الراجل حتى لو بيعبر عن مشاعره بردو بيبقا كتاب مفتوح للست ههههههه خلى بالك ان الست عندها قدرة انها تقرا تفاصيل اللى قدامها بشكل كبير ممكن من ال Body language بتاعه ونظرات عينيه 

جونى :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصى ياسيكرت انا مقتنعة ان الراجل حتى لو بيعبر عن مشاعره بردو بيبقا كتاب مفتوح للست ههههههه خلى بالك ان الست عندها قدرة انها تقرا تفاصيل اللى قدامها بشكل كبير ممكن من ال Body language بتاعه ونظرات عينيه
> 
> جونى :nunu0000::nunu0000:



- اه وجهة نظر على فكرة عشان بتاخدوا بالكو م التفاصيل 


- ايه طيب؟ فيه ايه المرة دي؟ انا عملت ايه؟


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

كان فيه الفيديو الرائع ده بتاع Mark Gungor....بيتكلم عن الفروق بين طريقة تفكير الست والراجل بطريقة مسلية جدأً...
ومفييييد اوي على فكرة...

الانجليزي كامل في جزئين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVogrnAO28E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbH1d4V6dCg

العربي دورو على "قصة عقلين" لأني مالقيتش ترجمة كاملة بصراحة...
كبداية يعني للتشويق حتى ممكن دي:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMxd7WGJhzk


انا شخصياً انصح الكل يتفرج بصراحة


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> - ايه؟ (زي التوقيع)  نفي ايه؟ هو انا كنت منفي؟
> 
> 
> - على فكرة بقى...معاكي حق في دي كمان....واصﻻً رجالة كتير لما تبقى متضايقة من حاجة (في الشغل مثﻻً) ماتحبش تحكي وبيبقى مجهود صعب انه يفتكر ويقعد يحكي...وف نفس الوقت بيحتاج يفضفض في نقطة معينة...وبيحس انه هم وﻻزم يشيله...وف نفس الوقت انه يحكي ويمكن عشان بيظهر انه ضعيف و vulnerable...اقصد يعني لو شغله بقى في خطر مثﻻً...بيبقى صعب عليه يقول انه ممكن يتطرد مثﻻً...
> ...


ولآ بيجيب معآنآ شفيق إستآيل دآ 
أيوهـ بآلظبط :smile02


فعلاً دآ إللى كنت بتكلم عنه جونى 
​


Desert Rose قال:


> بصى ياسيكرت انا مقتنعة ان الراجل حتى لو بيعبر عن مشاعره بردو بيبقا كتاب مفتوح للست ههههههه خلى بالك ان الست عندها قدرة انها تقرا تفاصيل اللى قدامها بشكل كبير ممكن من ال Body language بتاعه ونظرات عينيه
> 
> جونى :nunu0000::nunu0000:


ههههههـ نقطة " لمآ " يعبر عن مشآعرهـ دى هى فيصل آلموضوع
مهو مش بيعبر فى موآقف كتير

بس معآكـِ فى نقطة آلتفآصيل ويمكن دى أسآس آلمشكلة
يعنى هو بيحآول يخبى وكأن كلهـ تمآم وهى بتفهم إن فيه حآجة غلط من قرآيتهآ ليه
بس بتبقى عآيزة تعرف إيه هو آلغلط بقى وتبدأ تفكر هو ليه بيخبى وهكذآ  :smile02




 *..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2013)

ههههههه على فكرة انا كان قصدى حتى لو مش بيعبر عن مشاعره 
مش عارفه ليه دايما بنسى ال مش ديه :smile02:smile02

بصى هى بتبقا فاهماه كويس وغالبا احساسها بيطلع صح زى مثلا انها بتحس كويس انه يعرف واحدة غيرها مهما حاول يخبى 
بس هى بقا بتبقا عايزاه هو اللى يقول على اللى جواه لان عدم مشاركته ليها ديه بتجرحها اوى


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
على فكرة وبوجه عآم آلست وآلرجل هم آلإتنين عندهم concept تفكير مختلف جداً
فطبيعى آلإتنين مآيفهموش بعض لو مش فآهمين إختلآفهم 

يعنى تقريباً عدم آلفهم مسئولية إللى مش فآهم 



 *..*​


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

ديزي....مانا لسه باقول الراجل عادة مش بيحب اصﻻً يعبر عن مشاعره...سيبك من حتة الخيانة....لكن عموماً....

طب مانتي كده طبقتي تفكيرك (ان وقت ما الواحد متضايق ﻻزم يعبر للي معاه) على الراجل بدل ما تاخدي بالك انهم مختلفين 

انا اوافق ان الست اذكى (ع الاقل اجتماعياً) ومشاعرها وكده بتساعدها تقرا اللي قدامها وتحس حتى من صوته....
لكن مش ﻻزم تلومي الراجل انه مش بيعبر عن كل حاجة جواه يعني


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه على فكرة انا كان قصدى حتى لو مش بيعبر عن مشاعره
> مش عارفه ليه دايما بنسى ال مش ديه :smile02:smile02
> 
> بصى هى بتبقا فاهماه كويس وغالبا احساسها بيطلع صح زى مثلا انها بتحس كويس انه يعرف واحدة غيرها مهما حاول يخبى
> بس هى بقا بتبقا عايزاه هو اللى يقول على اللى جواه لان عدم مشاركته ليها ديه بتجرحها اوى


أهآ هى مش فآهمة ليه بيتصرف كدآ .. مش ليه سآكت يعنى
معآكـِ

آلمشكلة إن عدم فهمه هو بيبقى ليه شكل مريب كدآ
تحسى إنه ورآهـ مصيبة :smile02

إنهآ هى لمآ مش بتتفهم بيكون غآلباً مش فآهم عآيزة إيه وخلآص :t7:




 *..*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> كان فيه الفيديو الرائع ده بتاع Mark Gungor....بيتكلم عن الفروق بين طريقة تفكير الست والراجل بطريقة مسلية جدأً...
> ومفييييد اوي على فكرة...
> 
> الانجليزي كامل في جزئين
> ...


كتآب " آلرجآل من آلمريخ وآلنسآء من آلزهرهـ " كمآن بينآقش آلموضوع دآ بشكل عبقرى



 *..*​
​


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> كتآب " آلرجآل من آلمريخ وآلنسآء من آلزهرهـ " كمآن بينآقش آلموضوع دآ بشكل عبقرى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سمعت عنه كتير بس ما قريتهوش....


بس انصحك با سيكرت بجد تتفرجي ع الفيديو ده...اصله مربط الدنيا بطريقة حلوة اوي...

كمثال مثﻻً في حتة منه بيقول الست بتهتم بالتفاصيل لان الاحداث بتطبع في ذاكرتها مع المشاعر...وكمان كان شارح قبل كده انها مربطة كل حاجة ببعض...عشان كده لما يتناقشوا بتجيب له القديم والجديد ومامتك وعربيتك و و و 

وهو بقى زي ما هو شرح، على العكس بيفكر في موضوع، يخلصه ويحطه بكل حذر في عزلة تامة عن باقي المواضيع...الشغل - العربية - حادثة امبارح...


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2013)

جونى , عنه ما عبر عن مشاعره احنا هنخليه يعترف بطريقتنا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

سيكرت فعلا سكوته دايما بيكون وراه مصيبة :smile02 علشان كده ده بيقلقنا :smile02:smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

*..*
​أهآ جونى مش دآ بتآع آلرجل صندوقى وآلمرأهـ شبكية ..؟


وإنت كمآن إقرآ آلكتآب فعلاً عبقرى
مش فآكرة تفآصيل معينة لإنى قريته من كم سنة 

إللى فكرآهـ لمآ قريته حسيت إنى شبه آلرجآلة فى نقط كتير من طريقة تفكيرهم 
تفتكروآ آلموضوع دآ مشكلة :smile02



هو قآلق رآحتنآ دآيمـاً يآ روز :smile02





*..*​


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى , عنه ما عبر عن مشاعره احنا هنخليه يعترف بطريقتنا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> سيكرت فعلا سكوته دايما بيكون وراه مصيبة :smile02 علشان كده ده بيقلقنا :smile02:smile02



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعني ساكت مجننكو بيتكلم مجننكو برضو 


بس فعﻻً انا مت م الضحك


(هو انا بس وﻻ كله وهو بيعمل شاورما يقعد يدوق اللحمة استوت وﻻ لسه، ولما تخلص يكون خلص نصها؟ )


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> ​أهآ جونى مش دآ بتآع آلرجل صندوقى وآلمرأهـ شبكية ..؟
> 
> 
> ...




اييوووووه بالظبط هو ده...

بس نسمع تعليق روز بقى على موضوع تشابه تفكيرك مع الرجالة...وخصوووووصاً انكو بتقولو انكو توأم

Hihihihi  (ضحكة شريرة اوي)


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
قصدكـ إيه بقى :act31:



*..*​


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..**
> *
> قصدكـ إيه بقى :act31:
> 
> ...



يا ماما البتاع اللي بينور ده بيخوف :S

اقصد ان انتي بتقولي ان تفكيرك شبه الرجالة
وديزي توأمتك....يعني تفكيركو زي بعض
وبالتالي ديزي تفكيرها شبه تفكير الرجالة..

ولسه هي الصفحة اللي فاتت بتقول الراجل كائن بدائي وكتاب مفتوح 

انا ماقلتش حاجة من عندي انا زي باسم يوسف كده باجمع الكﻻم مع بعض


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يا ماما البتاع اللي بينور ده بيخوف :S
> 
> اقصد ان انتي بتقولي ان تفكيرك شبه الرجالة
> وديزي توأمتك....يعني تفكيركو زي بعض
> ...




آهآ أنآ قولت تفكيرى متشآبة مع نقط فى تفكيرهم
لكن مآجبتش سيرة آلإحسآس وآلمشآعر

وآلبدآئية بتخص تقليله من آلمشآعر  وعدم وصوله لعمقهآ وفهمه 

ركز يآ جونى هآآ :nunu0000:



*..*​


----------



## Strident (13 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> آهآ أنآ قولت تفكيرى متشآبة مع نقط فى تفكيرهم
> لكن مآجبتش سيرة آلإحسآس وآلمشآعر
> 
> وآلبدآئية بتخص تقليله من آلمشآعر  وعدم وصوله لعمقهآ وفهمه
> ...



ما بﻻش العصيان دي بقى  ده ايه بيت الرعب ده 

انا فهمت ان بدائي دي انه مش معقد يعني....سهل تتوقعي تفكيره وخﻻص 
وبعدين استني خلينا نشوف ردها هي انتي هتحرقي النكتة كده


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه طيب قولى ياسيكرت ايه النقط المتشابهه بينك وبين الرجالة فى التفكير ؟ وانا اعرف اذا كنت زيك يا توأمتى ولا لا

معلومة انا ساعات بردو بحس ان طريقة تفكيرى فيها شبه من الرجالة leasantr


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
ههههههـ إزيكـ يآ توأمتى
يعنى مبدئياً فيه بردو تشآبه ضمنى (* فيه حد صآحبنآ شكله هيبقى وحش خآلث *** )

أمممم زى آلأسلوب لمآ بكون متضآيقة غآلباً مش بحكى لغآية مآ ينتهى تأثير آلموضوع 
آلوضوح فى آلكلآم من غير مقدمآت وتمهيدآت طويلة
 آلتليفون .. آلكلآم فيه لتوصيل معلومة محددة مش للحكآيآت

وأهم حآجة إنى مش متيمة بآلشوبينج 
بشترى لمآ أحتآج حآجة أو حآجة تعجبنى .. مش هوآية خآلص  :smi411:
*
دآ إللى فكرآهـ حآلياً :t31:
*
 

*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

اه يادماغى ياسيكرت انتى متأكدة اننا مش توأم فعلا 
انتى كل اللى قولتيه انا بالظبط 
ماعدا نقطة واحدة وهى الشوبنج انا بحبه بس مش ادمان يعنى انما لما بنزل شوبنج بعمله بضمير leasantr بس مش بشترى حاجات انا مش عايزاها انا بشترى فعلا حاجات هستخدمها 

على فكرة انا بردو فى التليفون بوصل معلومة وبس التليفون عندى مش للرغى خالص leasantr لدرجة انى بقيت مش بحب المكالمات اصلا انا بحب ابعت text messages علشان اخلص واقول الى انا عايزاه مرة واحدة ازيك وعامل ايه وايه اخبارك من غير ما اضطر استنى رد هههههههههه وادخل فى الموضوع على طول


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
ههههههههههـ لآ كدآ كتير بجد leasantr

*حركة آلمسج *دى بآلذآت بحبهآ جداً
خصوصاً لو لسه مقآبلة آلشخص فى نفس آليوم .. بإختصر آلحكآيآت إللى هيبقى معظمهآ عشته أصلاً 


*ومش مختلفين روز* مآ هو أكيد لمآ بنزل شوبينج بجيب حآجآت كتير
بس بتبقى كل فترة لمآ بحتآج حآجآت أو لو شوفت حآجة عجبتنى بآلصدفة

أنآ أعرف بنآت بينزلوآ مخصوص فى آلشهر 3.. 4 مرآت على آلأقل :t31:
 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

كده كتير وحراااااااااااااااام:t31:

اه وانا كمان بعمل كده مش بعرف اتكلم ابدا مكالمات طويلة فى التليفون وبتضايق جدا منها احسن انى اكلم الشخص وجها لوجه لكن فى التليفون حتى انى اعبر عن حاجة او اقوله ازيك او وحشتنى او كده بتبقا صعبة عليا فى التليفون 

لا انا لما بكون مكتئبة مكن اطلع اكتئابى فى  الشوبنج يعنى فيه فترة كده قريبة كنت متضايقة اوى كنت بنزل شوبنج كتير جدا صحيح بشترى حاجات بوعى حاجات انا عايزاها ( وان كان عندى ادمان للشنط معرفش ليهleasantr )  بس كنت بنزل كتير 

لكن بقا لما بكون مش متضايقة او مشغولة طبعا بنزل بس لما بكون فعلا محتاجة حاجة ولازم اروح اعمل شوبنج


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
*لآزم يبقى فيه حد مسئول عن إللى بيحصل دآ :smile02*

آلإكتئآب أو آلزعل حآلة خآصة طبعاً

آلإدمآن إللى عندى فعلاً هو آلإكسسوآرآت .. دى آلحآجة آلوحيدة إللى بشترى منهآ كتير ومش بتتلبس فى آلآخر :t31:


 
*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

سيكرت ارجوكى متقوليش اى تفاصيل تانية حرام عليكى انا عقلى مش ناقص يضرب اكتر من كده leasantr
لانى مدمنة اكسسوارات فعلا بس الفرق بقا ( اخيرا لقيت فرق ) انى بلبسها وساعات كنت بعملها انا


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
هههههـ كويس إنكـ حذرتنى كنت هقولكـ إنى كنت بعملهآ زمآن :hlp:

طيب شوفيلنآ موضوع نتكلم فيه قبل مآ نتجنن كدآ :t31:
 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا كفاية ارجوكى :hlp:

اقترحى انتى موضوع طيب علشان نحافظ على عقولنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
مفيش فى دمآغى حآجة خآلص 
إقترحى إنتِ روز

إنت إللى هتغنى يآ منعم *^_^*
 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه دايما تدبسينى كده 
طيب انا فى بالى سؤال بيزن عليا 
هو الراجل بيحب فعلا فى رأيك ؟ ولا هو بس بيحب اللى بيحتاجة من المرأة اللى قدامه 
يعنى فى النهاية بيحب اللى هو عايزه او نفسه لاثبات يمكن نفسه لاشباع رغبة فيه انه محبوب وانه مسيطر 
السؤال ده بيزن عليا بسبب رواية جات على بالى ليوسف ادريس بتزن عليا فى عقلى ليها كام يوم اسمها البيضاء 
والبطل فيها بيحب البطله بشكل جنونى بالرغم انها ما اظهرتش اى مشاعر تقول انها بتحبه فعلا ( وان كانت غلطانة غلط كبير لانها علقته بيها ) بس هو ان مستمر فى علاقته وصداقته بيها لانه عايز يثبت لنفسه بالعافية انها بتحبه 
مش بس علشان هو بيحبها انما اثبات لذاته ان ازاى واحدة ست ترفض حبه


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
يآ سلآم يآ روز لمآ بتيجى على آلجرح 

بصى *صعب أحدد أو أعمم* وأقول هو بيحب إيه فيهآ أو إن دآ آلمحور إللى بيدور عليه كل حبه
بس إللى أقدر أقولهولكـ إن آلرفض بآلنسبآله خط أحمر
بعيداً عن بطلة آلقصة إللى علقته بيهآ .. لكن آلرفض بيمثل لكبريآء آلرجل صدمة صعبة
وكل شخصية بتتعآمل مع آلصدمة دى بشكل مختلف
فيه إللى زى بطل آلقصة بيصمم إنه يخليهآ تحبه سوآء بآلرومآنسية وآلإقنآع أو حتى بآلعآفية
وفيه إللى بيقلب آلموضوع على آلبنت إنهآ علقته بيهآ أو حتى إنهآ مش مدركة خسآرتهآ وهتندم عليه وهكذآ
فى آلنهآية كله بيصب فى إنه يبعد عن نفسه شبه " *إ**زآى مآحبتنيش* "

وطبعاً فيه إللى بيبعد بسلآم بس دآ عمله نآدرة 



 *..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه معلش بقا ياسيكرت 

اه طبعا فاهماكى ومتفقة معاكى جدا كتير من الرجالة مش بيستوعبوا يعنى ايه واحدة ترفضنى وترفض حبى ؟ هى عايزة ايه اكتر من كده راجل وكمان بيحبها هى الستات عايزة ايه تانى اكتر من كده ؟
its beyond them 
فيه رجالة  مش بيقدرو يفهمو فكرة الرفض نهائيا 
وده اللى خلانى افكر فى السؤال ده هو الراجل بيحب فعلا ؟ ولا الحب وسيلة منه لاثبات الذات واثبات انه مرغوب وانه محور حياة واحدة وانه بيتحكم فى مشاعرها ؟
وكمان مجرد اشباع رغبة جواه 

نفسى حد من اولاد ادم يجاوبنا على السؤال ده 
لانه فعلا محير واللى بيخلينى اسأله هى ردات الفعل اللى شوفتها وسمعتها من رجالة فى حالة رفضهم من البنات اللى كانو بيحبوهم ويجو يحكولى عن القصة  هو الاستنكار او وصف البنت بالغباء وانها اصلا مكانتش عاجباه بس اهو كان بيعطف عليها leasantr
وانها مش هتلاقى حد يحبها زيه وانها معندهاش مشاعر لانها محستش بحبه 


تفتكرى ده سببه فهم خاطئ منهم لشخصية المرأة وكيانها ومشاعرها ؟

كل اللى بقوله ده من تأثرى برواية البيضاء اللى بتزن فى دماغى ليها كام يوم


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
ههههههـ شوفى كله كوم وإنه كآن بيعطف عليهآ دآ كوم تآنى 
كآن هرتبط بيهآ فشقتاً عليهآ 

عآيزة أقولكـ نقطة بس يآ روز علشآن نكون منصفين 
*مفيش حد بيستحمل آلرفض* .. أو آلرفض بآلنسبآله شئ عآبر وغير موجع
بس يمكن لإن آلرجل هو آلمبآدر فى مسألة آلإرتبآط 
آلبنت غآلبـاً آلرفض بآلنسبآلهآ بيكون حآلة حب من طرف وآحد ... ولمآ بتكتشف إن مفيش فرصة بتنفى إنهآ حبته أصلاً
ودآ إللى بيخلى آلرجل مُطآلب برد فعل صريح للرفض آلصريح دآ

*بآلنسبة ل**لسبب أعتقد هو مجتمعى أكتر من كونة قضية رجل ومرأهـ*
إحنآ معندنآش ثقآفة تقبل إختلآف آلآخر .. آلطبيعى إن أنآ آلصح ولو شآيف إنهآ مفروض تحبنى فلآزم تحبنى 
كمآن تمجيد آلرجل فى مجتمعنآ .. إزآى يتكرم حضرته وينزل من برجه آلعآجى وينتشلهآ من آلعذوبية وهى كمآن ترفض ..؟ :hlp:

فعلشآن كدآ آلتصرف آلغآلب هو آلعدوآنية سوآء فى آلرفض أو حتى آلإنفصآل 
 

 


*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

كلامك مظبوط جدا ياسيكرت وانا متفقة معاه 
اكيد الرفض مؤلم لاى حد سواء ولد او بنت 
الراجل بيحس ان كرامته اتجرحت جامد لما يترفض الموضوع عنده مر تبط بالكرامة بالذات بالرجولة 
البنت مرتبط عندها بالمشاعر والمشاعر بتداويها مشاعر جديدة تحل محلها صح 
لكن الكرامة والذات والرجولة ايه يداويها ؟
فيمكن يبقا من السهل على الراجل انه مريبطش الموضوع بكرامته او بذاته انما يخليه فى مكانه الصح وهو المشاعر فقط 
لان الرفض وارد لاى انسان فى العالم 

ويمكن زى ماقولتى ان مجتمعنا بيمجد الراجل وبيديله احساس انه مجرد راجل ديه ميزة كبيرة وان لما بيحب واحد ويتقدملها هو بيقدملها خدمة كبيرة وهى انتشالها من العنوسة 
ولان اى بنت فى نظرة عايزة تتجوز وخلاص فأزاى ترفض واحد عايز يتجوزها وكمان بيحبها ؟ لا كده كتير

بس عايزة اقولك ان الموضوع ده موجود فى كل رجالة العالم بس بنسب متفاوته leasantr


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
*كآن لآزم آخر سطر دآ* هههههـ

معآكـِ طبعاً إن آلموضوع متفآوت ومعآكـِ كمآن فى فرق تغليب آلمشآعر وآلكرآمة
وأعتقد هم كمآن كتير بيتفآوتوآ وبنلآقى بنت لمآ بتعدى بتجربة فآشلة بتبدأ أى تجربة تنقذ كرآمتهآ وتثبت بيهآ إنهآ مرغوبة ..!




شوفت آلكلآم دآ فى مدونة احمد خآلد توفيق
*ومآكنش ينفع مآجبهوش آلمصطبة *




> *هناك  درجة معينة من الثقافة في الزوجة، بعدها تشعر أنك متزوج من سارتر. هناك  نمط الزوجة التي تقول لها صباح الخير، فتقول لك: ليس هذا خيارًا وجوديًا  لأن ارتباط الخير بالصباح ليس شرطًا لصيرورتنا.. ثم أن عبارة صباح الخير  تقليد باهت للغرب، بينما عندنا تحية (عمت صباحًا) التي برغم نبرتها  الجاهلية إرهاصة بالعودة للتراث.. الخ ..
> وقتها فعلاً ستتمنى لو كانت معك يد هاون ..*
> 
> * وسوف تبدو لك الفتاة البدينة أم جيبة جينز فاتنة وقتها .*


 


*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههههه العبارة اللى جبتيها ديه هتمونى من الضحك 
كل ده علشان قالها صباح الخير ؟
بس خلى بالك الكاتب بشكل غير مباشر بيقول ان ثقافة الزوجة وجع دماغ للراجل يبقا عدم ثقافتها احسن 
وده فكر بيرسخ افكار القرون الوسطى leasantr


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
هههههههههـ صدقينى أنآ جيبهآلكـ مخصوص علشآن أشوف آخر سطرين دول :t31:

أنآ إللى غآيظنى بقى .. هى آلجيب آلجينز إتحرمت ولآ إيه leasantr

 


*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه ما احنا توأم بقا انا قولت اللى انت عايزة تقولية 

ههههههههه معرفش اشمعنا الجيبة الجينز ؟


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

اوﻻً : انتو الاتنين بقيتو شبه الرجالة فجأة؟ انتو الاتنين مش بتحبو الشوبنج وانتو الاتنين مش بتفضفضوا لما تكونو متضايقين؟
سبحان الله!

بالنسبة للtext messages انا كتييييير بابقى مكسل اكلم حد وممكن ماردش....بس اسهل لي اتكلم عن ان انا اقعد اكتب Message بصراحة الكتابة بتستفزني...الكﻻم مش هياخد دقيقة انما الmessage على ما اقعد اشرح واحكي...يا ساااتر..

اذا كان ع النت هنا وبابقى مكسل اكتب !


بالنسبة للرفض...لمحت فوق واحدة فيكو بتقول عايزة رأي راجل في الموضوع...
مش هاعرف افيدكو اوي لاني معنديش عقد اوي، ولاني ما حبيتش (حب بجد يعني) قبل كده...

انا مهم عندي ان الحب يكون متبادل لو هي مش عايزة خﻻص هاتضايق شوية بس مش هافضل بقى احاول اقنعها بالعافية...

بس فيه حاجة بقى دي اعتقد رجالة كتير بتحسها وسمعتها من ناس كتير...تعليقاً على حتة: ازاي تفكر ترفضني وانا ماحصلتش...


على فكرة...رجالة كتييييير اوي لما يعجب بواحدة.....بتبقى حاجة كبيييييييييرة اوي انها مجرد تبص له او تﻻحظ وجوده او تكلمه او ترد عليه....الولد من دول بيبقى طااااير ومش مصدق نفسه....دي بصت لي ليه؟ ده فيه الاشطر والاذكى والاقوى و الاحلى مني بس هي بصت لي او ﻻححظت وجودي....


بالنسبة لباحب ايه....الجمال مهم...كمان الذكاء الطيبة....كله على بعضه...معرفش مفيش حاجة معينة اقدر اقول انا باحب البنت دي عشان كذا وبس...


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
هههههههـ دآيماً مآبتخيبش ظنى يآ توأمى ^_^


نآس معقدهـ يآ بنتى :t31:


 

*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اوﻻً : انتو الاتنين بقيتو شبه الرجالة فجأة؟ انتو الاتنين مش بتحبو الشوبنج وانتو الاتنين مش بتفضفضوا لما تكونو متضايقين؟
> سبحان الله!
> 
> بالنسبة للtext messages انا كتييييير بابقى مكسل اكلم حد وممكن ماردش....بس اسهل لي اتكلم عن ان انا اقعد اكتب Message بصراحة الكتابة بتستفزني...الكﻻم مش هياخد دقيقة انما الmessage على ما اقعد اشرح واحكي...يا ساااتر..
> ...


إسحب آلكلمة دى بسرعة :smil8:
بنقول " تفكيرنآ " شبههم فى نقط 


 
*..*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

انا شرحت موضوع الشوبنج ده ياجونى انا بعمل شوبنج بجنون لما بكون متضايقة اوى او فاضية اوى بس حتى لما بشترى كتير بشترى حاجات بستخدمها فعلا مش برميها يعنى فى الغالب 

ميرسى على ردك 
بس على  فكرة انا مش بسأل انتو بتحبو ايه فى البنت انا بسأل هل انتو بتحبو من اصله ؟ leasantr

سيكرت احنا الاتنين لازم يانعمل تحليل DNA او نشوف دكتور بقا leasantr


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
بعد إيه يآ روز دى hopeless case leasantr
 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> إسحب آلكلمة دى بسرعة
> بنقول " تفكيرنآ " شبههم فى نقط
> 
> [/FONT]*..*[/CENTER]
> ...




ما اكيد يا سيكرت مش شبههم شكﻻً يعني (بعد الشر) انما اقصد التفكير يعني....

حاااضر سحبتها مع اني ما قلتهاش اصﻻً


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه على رأيك ياسيكرت 
وانتى لفتى نظرى للمصيبة اللى قالها جونى 
ايه شبه الرجالة ديه بقا ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
شوفتى يآ روز بيقول إيه
دآ علشآن يغلوش على إللى عمله إمبآرح .. كآن بيشككـ فى توأمتنآ :t31:

إذآ كآن إحنآ مش عآرفين نعمل كدآ :new6:



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

يشككنا فى توأمتنا ؟ ديه جريمة لاتغتفر 
احنا نفسنا نشك بس مش عارفين هههههههههههه


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

ايييه العصيان دي يا روز!! ماكنا حلوييين وقلت شرحت نفسي وعدت من غير عصيان المرة دي 

ﻻ انا ماكنتش باشكك في التوأمة خااااالص....بالعكس انا كنت باقول ان بما ان سيكرت تفكيرها شبه الرجالة في بعض النقط، وانتو توأمتين....يبقى ديزي كمان تفكيرها شبه الرجالة شوية وبالتالي، بحسب كلامها، شبه الكائنات البدائية 

انما اكيد مش باشكك في التوأمة ﻷن محتاجها عشان اوصل للنتيجة دي اصﻻً 

ماخﻻص بقى قلنا سحبتها مع اني ما قلتهاش اصﻻً سماح بقى


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..**
> *
> *كآن لآزم آخر سطر دآ* هههههـ
> 
> ...




على فكرة احمد خالد توفيق انا مش باحبه اوي وخصوصاً لما يكتب في السياسة...لأنه محايد بطريقة مقرفة خايف يقول فﻻن غلطان وﻻزم يرمي الغلط على الطرفين على الجاني والضحية...

شخصياً ماقريتلوش حاجة قبل كده عن المرأة بس طبعاً شوية سطور متخلفة وسقط من نظري اكتر واكتر


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
ههههههـ أهآ يعنى كآن عآيز يغلس عليكـِ يآ توأمتى
دآ كدآ بدل مآ يكحلهآ خلآهآ كفيفة 


*أنآ بهدى آلنفوس ^_^*
 


*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

مممممممممم وده يبقا عقوبته ايه ياسيكرت اعدام ؟ 30:30:
البس البدلة اللى لونها احمر ياجونى مبروك عليك 30:30:


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
فعلاً جونى أرآؤهـ آلسيآسية مش بتعجبنى وغير مقنعة .. هو مميز ككآتب روآئى

بس كله بقى بيفتى دلوقتى 
 


*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
ههههههـ طول عمركـ عآدلة يآ روز 
بس نسأله نفسه فى إيه آلأول .. لآ يقول إننآ غير ديموقرآطيين لآ قدر آلله :t31:


 

*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه لالالا ده احنا العدالة نفسها 
ها نفسك فى ايه ياجونى ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

اعدام!! ربنا ع الظالم! دي غﻻسة بريئة 

طب لو طلبت حاجة يعني هتحققوهالي؟!

عايز سندوتش عصير قصب على رأي عادل إمام

ربنا ع الظالم  

ديمقراطية ايييه بقى ... كفااية نهضة وديمقراطية


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
دآ لسه هيعترض وبيطلب طلبآت غير متآحة
يبقى كفآية دلع وديموقرآطية ونوريلة آلديكتآتورية بقى :t31:
 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

مش انتو اللي قلتو اطلب؟ اديني طلبت!

طب انا عايز اعرف....بما ان انتو الاتنين كلكو رقة....مين اللي هتنفذ فيا الحكم وتموتني؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
نعتبر دى رشوة طيب 

عآدى هنستعير عشمآوى من أى حته :t31:
 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

طب الاعدام هيبقى ازاي؟ شنق وﻻ كرسي كهربائي وﻻ رمياً بالرصاص؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 يناير 2013)

*..**
*
مش عآرفة ممكن نعذبكـ شوية آلأول لغآية مآ نقرر هنعمل فيكـ إيه :t31:
 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..**
> *
> مش عآرفة ممكن نعذبكـ شوية آلأول لغآية مآ نقرر هنعمل فيكـ إيه :t31:
> 
> ...




كمان؟ مالك مش طايقاني النهاردة كده يا سيكرت؟ 

طب قولي لي حتى هتعذبيني ازاي؟ جلد مثﻻً وﻻ سحل وﻻ ايه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

ايه ده ؟ هو جونى لسه عايش ؟ وبيتكلم ويتناقش كمان ؟ :hlp:


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

*ازيكم يا بنات 
انا سامعة ان فى حد هيتعدم داخلة مخصوص علشان اتفرج *​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

ازيك يارورو 
جونى هيتعدم 30:


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

ماهو محدش جه ناحيتي لسه....انتو ما قلتوليش اصﻻً هتعملو فيا ايه يا ظلمة!


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ازيك يارورو
> جونى هيتعدم 30:


*ادى جزاة اللى يدخل مصطبتنا 
30:30:30:*​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

يا الهي....ايه الشماتة دي!

طب عندي طلب ومتاح بقى بجد!


هاتو حبو اعداءكم تكون حاضرة التعذيب والاعدام....بس كده....اظن طلب مش صعب اهو 
دي امنيتي الاخيرة


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه كل الشعب مبسوط بأعدامك ياجونى خرجت رورو عن شعورها من فرحتها 

طيب بما ان الموضوع اتفتح ايه رأيكو فى احكام الاعدام مع ام ضد ؟ 
انا هقول رأيى بعدين


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه كل الشعب مبسوط بأعدامك ياجونى خرجت رورو عن شعورها من فرحتها
> 
> طيب بما ان الموضوع اتفتح ايه رأيكو فى احكام الاعدام مع ام ضد ؟
> انا هقول رأيى بعدين


*بصى يا روز بجد اوقات بقول حرام يتحكم على اى شخص بالاعدام مهما كانت جريمته بس ارجع تانى واقول ما هو برده يستاهل لانه مثلا قتل يستاهل يموت مش عارفة جوايا صوتين واحد بيقولى حرام يموت ماهو ربنا هيحسبه على جريمته دى وبعد كدا ارجع اقول طب ماهو لو كل شخص قتل ومتحكمش يبقى الناس كلها هتقتل بجد موضوع صعب اوووووووووووى ليا راجعة تانى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

بصى يارورو انا فى المعتاد ضد احكام الاعدام لسبب انى شايفة ان مش من حق اى انسان انه ينهى حياة اى انسان تانى 
اوقات بقا لما بسمع عن جريمة بشعة عملها واحد من اللى بيقولو عليهم انهم بشر ببقا عايزة اموته بأيدى مش بس ياخد اعدام leasantr طبعا ده رد فعل انسانى من تعاطف مع الضحية 
بس ارجع تانى واقول لا حكم الاعدام بردو مش حل ولا هو قلل من جرايم القتل عادى ناس كتير بتقتل رغم انهم عارفين ان فيه حكم اعدام ممكن يكون مستنيهم 
اللى عايز يغلط على فكرة يارورو مفيش حاجة بتوقفه ووقت الغلط مبيحسبهاش ومخه بيبقا مش شغال اصلا لانه مركز بس فى اللى عايز يعمله زى ماقال الكتاب ان اله هذا الدهر ( ابليس ) اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين 
ابليس بيعمل عمى للعيون والقلوب والانسان بيبقا مدى  ارادته للافكار الشريرة 
واحدة مرة كانت بتشتغل معايا حيرتنى قالتلى طيب غير الاعدام ايه اقصى عقوبة ممكنه قولتلها السجن مدى الحياة وده بيتعمل فعلا 
قالتلى طيب مش حرام واحد قاتل ومجرم اخليه عايش وياكل ويشرب فى السجن من الضرايب بتاعتنا ؟ مش حرام ؟ هههههه معرفتش ارد عليها


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

رورو: قال وانا اللي كنت فاكرك صاحبتي!

طب وامنيتي الاخيرة دي اخبارها ايه؟ انا عايز حبو تحضر التعذيب والاعدام!



رأيي: انا ضد الإعدام.....ومش عشان هاتعدم دلوقتي 

اوﻻً لأنه مش هيرجع حق اللي مات، غير انه مسيحياً عاجباني فكرة ان العدالة الالهية حياة للجميع مش موت...كمان "لكي ﻻ يعود السارق ليسرق بل يشتغل بيديه معطياً صدقة" مش فاكر النص كانت في رسايل بولس...
فالعدالة الحقيقية، المسيحية تكون ان الشخص ده نفسه يتغير...مش بدل ما حياة فقدت يبقوا اتنين...

بس كوجهة نظر اخرى وغير انسانية خالص....السجن عايز تكاليف ومصاريف كتيرة....وفي بﻻد كتير مش مﻻحقة اصﻻً على الرعاية الصحية حتى...


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصى يارورو انا فى المعتاد ضد احكام الاعدام لسبب انى شايفة ان مش من حق اى انسان انه ينهى حياة اى انسان تانى
> اوقات بقا لما بسمع عن جريمة بشعة عملها واحد من اللى بيقولو عليهم انهم بشر ببقا عايزة اموته بأيدى مش بس ياخد اعدام leasantr طبعا ده رد فعل انسانى من تعاطف مع الضحية
> بس ارجع تانى واقول لا حكم الاعدام بردو مش حل ولا هو قلل من جرايم القتل عادى ناس كتير بتقتل رغم انهم عارفين ان فيه حكم اعدام ممكن يكون مستنيهم
> اللى عايز يغلط على فكرة يارورو مفيش حاجة بتوقفه ووقت الغلط مبيحسبهاش ومخه بيبقا مش شغال اصلا لانه مركز بس فى اللى عايز يعمله زى ماقال الكتاب ان اله هذا الدهر ( ابليس ) اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين
> ...


*كلامك صح جدا يا روز ده برده جيه فى دماغى حكم الاعدام مغيرش ولا قلل من القتل بس لحظة صعبة اوووووووووووى على اى انسان اوقات تلاقى واحد قاتل ومجرم وتيجى مثلا تشوفى الحكم بالاعدام عليه يصعب عليكى رغم انه قتل ضحية ملهاش ذنب انها تموت ومع ذلك بتتعطفى معاه انا بقا اللى بيقتلنى بجد الحكم بالاعدام على انسان برىء حاجة بجد تقطع القلب 

سؤال صحبتك غريب وفعلا مفيش رد ليه *​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

اعتقد السؤال يكون كده....تخيل حد جه وقتل حد قريب اوي ليك...

الشخص ده اتقبض عليه، والقرار في ايدك يتحكم عليه بالاعدام او السجن....هيكون قرارك اييييه؟


كان فيه فيديو حلو اوي...سفاح serial killer اتحكم عليه بالاعدام...
وقبل اعدامه...كل واحد من اهل الضحايا اللي قتلهم، يقوم يشتمه "اتمنى انك تتعفن في الجحيم" وحاجات زي كده...
والراجل قاعد وﻻ همه
ما عدا واحد قام، وقال له كﻻم (كان واضح من كﻻمه انه مسيحي) وفي الاخر قال له انا باسامحك من كل قلبي...

الراجل السفاح الفظيع ده عيط...


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

ديزي:

سرقتي الفكرة من دماغي انتي بتاعت الضرايب دي!


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2013)

فعلا يارورو لحظة قتل انسان تانى ديه بشعة جدا مهما كان قاتل وسفاح 

جونى انا شوفت الفيديو ده فعلا وبكيت لما شوفته 
ولو كان حصل معايا ديه بقا محتاجة تدخل الهى علشان اعرف اسامح زى الراجل ده واطلب عدم اعدام القاتل علشان ميخسرش حياته وانا عارفه انه هالك فى النهاية


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههه معلش يا جونى بقا لازم اجى مع البنات اصحابى 
وبالنسبة لطلبك ان حبوا تيجى تحضر الاعدام هناخد رايها ونشوف هتقول ايه يمكن تحكم عليك بالبراءة وبكدا تبقى خلصت من الحكم ده *​


----------



## Strident (14 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فعلا يارورو لحظة قتل انسان تانى ديه بشعة جدا مهما كان قاتل وسفاح
> 
> جونى انا شوفت الفيديو ده فعلا وبكيت لما شوفته
> ولو كان حصل معايا ديه بقا محتاجة تدخل الهى علشان اعرف اسامح زى الراجل ده واطلب عدم اعدام القاتل علشان ميخسرش حياته وانا عارفه انه هالك فى النهاية



مش عارف اقيم غالباً عشان اخر تقييم كان ليكي....بس كﻻم جميل...
وانا حاولت احط نفسي مكانه معرفتش هاعمل ايه محتاجة تدخل كبيييير


ماقلتوش برضو هتعملو فيا ايه



انا عايز حبو تيجي حاﻻً وهيفا كمان....


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يناير 2013)

*..*

حلو سؤآلكـ روز
فعلاً *آلإعدآم وسيلة عقآب صعب نعتبرهآ إنسآنية*
للأسبآب إللى قولتوهآ وكمآن لإن آلعقوبة هى إللى بتعمل كرآدع .. مش نوعهآ
يعنى أعتقد إن عقوبة آلسجن مدى آلحيآة لو مآكنتش قآدرة إنهآ تردع شخص عن إرتكآب جريمة يبقى آلإعدآم مش هيفرق معآهـ


أمآ عن *سؤآل صآحبتكـ*
ومين قآل إنهم بيعيشوآ من آلضرآيب بتآعتنآ وبس ..؟
دلوقتى أى سجن بيكون ملحق بيه ورش وأشكآل مختلفة للإنتآج .. وآلعآئد بتآعهآ ممكن يغطى مصآريفهم وزيآدة 





*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

بردو موافقة على كلامك ياسيكرت كالعادة :new8:

معرفش انا مصاريف السجون بيجبوها من فين بس متهيألى جزء منها بيكون من الضرايب اللى احنا بندفعها


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يناير 2013)

*..*

كآلعآدهـ يآ توأمتى ^_^

أهآ أكيد فيهآ نسبة من آلضرآيب .. بس فيه موآرد تآنية ومنهآ شغل آلمسجون نفسه 
يعنى مش بيمثل آلعبء آلكبير دآ أعتقد 


*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

اكيد هما ليهم مصادر تانية غير الضرايب بس هى متضايقة انها بتدفع اى حاجة حتى لو بسيطة لواحد مجرم ده منطقها يعنى :t23:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> مش عارف اقيم غالباً عشان اخر تقييم كان ليكي....بس كﻻم جميل...
> وانا حاولت احط نفسي مكانه معرفتش هاعمل ايه محتاجة تدخل كبيييير
> 
> 
> ...



اعتبر التقييم وصل :new8:

انت ازاى بقا لسه عايش ؟ :act23:


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يناير 2013)

*..*

آهـآ فهمت كدآ .. بس هى مش بتدفع للمجرم
هى بتدفع علشآن تعيش فى مجتمع آمن .. تبآدل منآفع يعنى


بس بإللى إحنآ فيه فى آلمشمش  



 جونى مفروض فى مرحلة آلتعذيب لغآية مآ نشوف هنعدمه إزآى
آلسجن آلبينكى مكلفنآ كتير بصرآحة 
 


*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههه مش عارفه ياسيكرت جونى بيصرف علينا كتير فى السجن ادوات تعذيب واللذى منه 
انا بقول نعدمه بقا :59:


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

مقدرتش منقلش المقولة ديه المصطبة ايه رأيكو فيها ؟
ايه رأيك ياسيكرت 


عالم فيه المرأة فى نظر الرجل وبصراحة قد تجرح فى نظر نفس المرأة ايضا  , عيب متجسد يرتدى الفساتين ويتجمل بالمساحيق وكل رغبة لها او مطلب تحمل فى ثناياها وصمة عيب ابدية , خٌلقت عيبا وستظل الى يوم مماتها عيبا .

يوسف ادريس رواية العيب


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 يناير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ أنآ بقول كدآ من بدرى 


دى من آلعبآرآت إللى تعلى آلضغط 
للأسف دى فعلاً نظرة مجتمعنآ للمرأهـ , عيب متجسد وكآئن نآقص
وزى مآ قآل آللى يجنن إن آلمرأهـ نفسهآ بتتبنى آلنظرة دى


بس كآنت زمآن آلفسآتين يآ كآتبنآ .. دلوقتى صعب تتلبس كمآن فى آلشآرع آلهمجى دآ ..! 



 *..*​


----------



## Strident (15 يناير 2013)

على فكرة انا طلبت حضور حبو وهيفا الاعدام مش بس اخد رأيهم....لازم كل مراحل التعذيب والاعدام يكونو حاضرين فيها...

ده طلبي...

التعذيب....انا لسه ما وصليش تعذيب قولولي هتعملو فيا ايه بقى عشان عايز اعرف


----------



## Desert Rose (15 يناير 2013)

صحيح ياسيكرت نظرة الناس للمرأة كده عيب متحرك حتى هى بتشوف نفسها كده وديه المصيبة الكبرى 
اى حاجة بتعملها اى حركة اى ضحكة اى كلمة بتتفسر تفسيرات مريضة على حسب المرض الموجود فى عقول البشر اللى حواليها 
انا عجبنى تلخيص يوسف ادريس للموضوع فى العبارة الجميلة ديه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 يناير 2013)

انا مقهووووووووووره


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> أهآ أكيد فيهآ نسبة من آلضرآيب .. بس فيه موآرد تآنية ومنهآ شغل آلمسجون نفسه
> يعنى مش بيمثل آلعبء آلكبير دآ أعتقد *..*​


*من ميزاينة وزارة الداخلية هناك جزء مخصص لقطاع مصلحة السجون*
*أما الورش الأنتاجية بتكون فقط فى الليمانات ( السجون المشددة ) للأحكام الكبيرة*
*وعائد الورش بيخصص منه راتب للمسجون + نسبة 20% لأدارة الليمان نفسه + نسبة للوزارة* 5%
*يعنى المصروفات من ميزاينة الدولة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

*ايه الصحرا دي : ))*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه الصحرا دي : ))*


*هههههههه وايه الجديد يعنى ما هى ع طول صحرا فى الوقت ده *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه وايه الجديد يعنى ما هى ع طول صحرا فى الوقت ده *​


*لا يابت بالنهار كده بتبقي عمرانه ناس
شوفتي عمرانه دي:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يابت بالنهار كده بتبقي عمرانه ناس
> شوفتي عمرانه دي:smile01
> *


*ههههههههههه اه شوفتها عليكى تعبيرات *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه اه شوفتها عليكى تعبيرات *​


*تعبيرات وتطبيقات ونحوات هههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تعبيرات وتطبيقات ونحوات هههههههه*


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​


*بت نفسي اسالك من زماااان
مين البنت اللي في صورتك الرمزيه 
ومل مااجي اسئلك انسي:smile01
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بت نفسي اسالك من زماااان
> مين البنت اللي في صورتك الرمزيه
> ومل مااجي اسئلك انسي:smile01
> *


*دى مطربة اجنبية اسمها 
مايلى سايرس بس مزة مش كدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دى مطربة اجنبية اسمها
> مايلى سايرس بس مزة مش كدا *​


*انااعرف نجيب ساويرس بس:smile01
اه موزايه طبعاااا
بس انتي احلي اكيد:t4:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انااعرف نجيب ساويرس بس:smile01
> اه موزايه طبعاااا
> بس انتي احلي اكيد:t4:
> *


*ههههههههههه دى بقا تبقى بنت اخته :t30:*
*ميرسى يا حبى انا احلى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه دى بقا تبقى بنت اخته :t30:*
> *ميرسى يا حبى انا احلى ههههههههههه*​


*طب معندهمش ابن خال مش مرتشبط:smile01:smile01

ايون انتي احلي يابنتي مالك متفاجئه ليه كده ههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب معندهمش ابن خال مش مرتشبط:smile01:smile01
> 
> ايون انتي احلي يابنتي مالك متفاجئه ليه كده ههههه
> *


*لا للاسف مش عندهم *​*احلى من مين يا بنتى دى قمر 15 *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا للاسف مش عندهم *​*احلى من مين يا بنتى دى قمر 15 *​


*طب بامانه مش حلوة اوي ولا حاجه
دي عاديه او اقل من العاديه كماااااااان:t23:
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب بامانه مش حلوة اوي ولا حاجه
> دي عاديه او اقل من العاديه كماااااااان:t23:
> *


*اجرى يا بتول من قدامى بدل ما تضربى دوقتى حالا عادية *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اجرى يا بتول من قدامى بدل ما تضربى دوقتى حالا عادية *​


*طب بلاش عاديه
دي اقل من العاديه:boxing:
:smile01:smile01
*


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

مايلى سايرس مش حلوة بالشكل ده  :love34: معلش يارورو بس ده رأيى 
she is a tomboy 
مفيش فيها اى انوثة ولد وشعره طويل :fun_lol:


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

للمرة المليون، اوعو تاخدو رأي واحدة ست في جمال واحدة ست!


كراجل، اعلن وبكل فخر...ان مايلي سايرس مش جميلة....وخصوصاً غلاستها لما تتكلم...وصوتها مش انثوي خااااااالص

ده غير ان وشها مش جميل بصراحة....معلش يا رورو...وده على فكرة مالوش دعوة انك بعتيني في المحكمة


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

مممممم اول مرة نتفق انا وانت ياجونى :fun_lol: انا فعلا بشوف دمها تقيل


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مايلى سايرس مش حلوة بالشكل ده  :love34: معلش يارورو بس ده رأيى
> she is a tomboy
> مفيش فيها اى انوثة ولد وشعره طويل :fun_lol:



على فكرة انا لازم افتح الموضوع ده في المناقشة...
ماكنتش اعرف معنى الكلمة بس دورت وباختصار طلعت يعني "مسترجلة"...

بما انك قلتي قبل كده مقولة "المرأة إنسان حدث انه امرأة"

طيب ايه العيب انها تكون مسترجلة؟ او السؤال بطريقة تانية....ايه صفات الرجولة؟ اللي هي مش موجودة في الأنوثة؟ طبعاً القوة مثلاً او تحمل المسئولية موجودة في الاتنين فايه بقى صفات الرجولة اللي مش موجودة في الانثى من وجهة نظرك؟


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه اوكى واضح انك شايف ان فيه تناقض بين المقولة بتاعت علاء الاسوانى ان المرأة انسان حدث انه انثى واللى انا مؤمنة بيها 
وبين انى مش معجبة بمايلى سايرس لانها tomboy او مسترجلة 
اولا there is no problem انها تبقا مسترجلة ( على حد تعبير الناس ) فى النهاية هى حرة وديه حياتها وديه طريقة حياتها اللى هى من حقها انها تختارها بحرية انما سبب انى قولت انها tomboy ان رورو كانت بتقول انها جميلة جدا  وانا شايفه ان طريقتها ( الغير انثوية ) بتقلل من جمالها كأنثى لكن طبعا لاتقلل من قيمتها وجمالها كأنسان 

ثانيا انا اؤمن ان المرأة والرجل متساويين فى القيمة الانسانية والحقوق والواجبات لان الله خلقهم كده انما مش متطابقيين 
جمال الحياة فى تنوعها لو كل الرجالة بقوا بيتصرفو ويلبسو ويمشو زى الستات والناس كلها بقت شبه بعضها فقدت الحياة جزء كبير من جمالها اللى هو تنوعها ووجود الرجل كرجل فيها بصفاته وخشونته ووووو والعكس صحيح بالنسبة للمرأة 

الراجل ليه طريقة حياة, اسلوب تعبير بيختلف عن البنت 
يعنى مشيته , الطريقة اللى بيعقد بيها , الالفاظ اللى بيقولها , صوته , الطريقة اللى بيسلم بيها كلها حاجات فيها خشونه 
غير المرأة اللى المفروض ان كل حاجة بتعملها يكون فيها نعومة ( غير الميوعة طبعا ) وتقول انها انثى 

وعلى فكرة الانوثة تتحس مش تتشاف ولا هى حركات ميوعة زى اللى بيعملوها فى الاغانى والافلام انما هى اكبر واعمق من مجرد حركات تميل للاغراء اكتر من انها انوثة وديه حاجات تتحس 

على فكرة سبب انى مش بحب مايلى مش شكلها ولا انها tomboy السبب الاكبر تقل دمها


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مممممم اول مرة نتفق انا وانت ياجونى :fun_lol: انا فعلا بشوف دمها تقيل



اول مرة؟ على فكرة احنا بنتفق على معظم الحاجات اصلاً...زي الرجل الشرقي وأحكام الإعدام وكده 


جاوبي ع السؤال بقى!


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه اوكى واضح انك شايف ان فيه تناقض بين المقولة بتاعت علاء الاسوانى ان المرأة انسان حدث انه انثى واللى انا مؤمنة بيها
> وبين انى مش معجبة بمايلى سايرس لانها tomboy او مسترجلة
> اولا there is no problem انها تبقا مسترجلة ( على حد تعبير الناس ) فى النهاية هى حرة وديه حياتها وديه طريقة حياتها اللى هى من حقها انها تختارها بحرية انما سبب انى قولت انها tomboy ان رورو انت بتقول انها جميلة جدا  وانا شايفه ان طريقتها ( الغير انثوية ) بتقلل من جمالها كأنثى لكن طبعا لاتقلل من قيمتها وجمالها كأنسان
> 
> ...




ههههه لا هو مش التناقض بالظبط لأني كنت متوقع الشرح ده (انها حرة وكده)

بس كنت عايز اوصل لدي....الفرق كله بين الجنسين هيكون في دي:
الخشونة والنعومة...

لكن بما ان الست بتتميز بالجمال والنعومة والشياكة وخليني كمان ازود الحنان والتعاطف وكده...

يبقى الخشونة دي مش لون تاني زي احمر وازرق، ولكن، باختصار، فقدان للصفات الانثوية...

وبالتالي الراجل اقل من الست....بس دي ضد المبدأ بتاع تساوي الجنسين...صح؟

سؤال محير ليا....عشان كده سألت...إيه في الراجل مش موجود في الست؟
يعني لو الدنيا دي ورقة بيضا فاضية الست احمر....الراجل ايه؟ لون مختلف ولا مجرد هو المساحات اللي مافيهاش احمر؟ فاهمة قصدي؟


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

no Johnnie no 
الراجل مش اقل من الست ولا الست اقل من الراجل 
كل حد فيهم مختلف عن التانى ومميز 
ولا الراجل او الرجولة هى فقدان الصفات الانثوية 
انت ممكن تشوفها كده لو انت بتبص على الرجل والمرأة على انهم عكس بعض او النقيض لبعض which is not true 
هما الاتنين بيكملوا بعض 
هما الاتنين متساويين ولكن مش متطابقيين لكنهم مختلفين ومميزين والحياة محتاجة ليهم هما الاتنين 
يعنى مش ممكن الحياة يبقا كلها نعومة بس ولا خشونه بس 
واذا كانت المرأة هى الحنان فالراجل هو الامان والثقة 
you need both in life 
زى ما انت فى حياتك مش محتاج ماما بس ولا بابا بس انما الطفل السوى هو اللى يتربى ما بين الاتنين 
الام هى الحنان والعطف والاب هو الامان والثقة والسند


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههه  حقكم عليا يا بنات 
مايلى سايرس مش جميلة 
ههههههههه انا خفت منكم وعلى راى محمد صبحى 
كلكم حليا ولا ايييييييييييه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من ميزاينة وزارة الداخلية هناك جزء مخصص لقطاع مصلحة السجون*
> *أما الورش الأنتاجية بتكون فقط فى الليمانات ( السجون المشددة ) للأحكام الكبيرة*
> *وعائد الورش بيخصص منه راتب للمسجون + نسبة 20% لأدارة الليمان نفسه + نسبة للوزارة* 5%
> *يعنى المصروفات من ميزاينة الدولة *​



أنقذتنى من آلفتى :love34:


مهو أكيد عقوبة آلسجن مدى آلحيآة هتتطبق كدآ فى آلليمآنآت
يعنى آلمسجون دآ مشآركـ فى جزء من مصآريفه بشكل غير مبآشر


وحتى لو آلضرآيب مورد من موآرد آلميزآنية .. بس فى آلنهآية حولنآهـ لإنسآن نآفع 



*مس**ــآ**ئكم جميل يآ أهل آلمصطبة* *^_^*



 *..*​ 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> مهو أكيد عقوبة *آلسجن مدى آلحيآة* هتتطبق كدآ فى آلليمآنآت
> يعنى آلمسجون دآ مشآركـ فى جزء من مصآريفه بشكل غير مبآشر​


*مافيش حاجة أسمها سجن ( مدى الحياة ) فى مصر *
*أقصى مدة تنفيذ لسجن هى 25 سنة *
*وفيه حالات أستثنائية فقط بتزيد مدة ( حجز ) أو تأخير الأفراج عن المحكوم عليه - ودى قليلة جدا*
*وبتكون بموافقة من رئيس الدولة مباشرة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه رورو استسلمتى خلاص ؟ :fun_lol:

سيكرت انا اكتشفت اكتشاف تانى :t19: تعرفى اغنية desert rose اللى انا اخترت اسمى على اسمها ؟ فيه جزء فيها بيتكلم عن ان الوردة ديه فيها SECRET promise اول ماسمعتها افتكرتك وقولت انتى توأمتى حتى فى الاغنية اللى بحبها ؟ :new6:
يمكن ده تناسخ ارواح ؟ كويس ان روحى مرجعتش فى قرد ولا صرصار رجعت فى اجمل وردة اللى هى سيكرت


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه رورو استسلمتى خلاص ؟ :fun_lol:
*طبعا لازم استسلم كلكم عليا بس بجد احنا كنا بنهزر 
انا اصلا مش بحب جمال البنات الاجنبيات مش عارفة ليه 
حتى لو جميلة جدا فى الملامح بتبقى دمها تقيل اووووووووى على قلبى 
وبحسها فعلا مسترجلة زى ما قولتى يا روز 
مالهم بنات مصر ها ها 
حملة شجعهم وارفع من روحهم المعدنية **:fun_lol:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

ههههههه لالا يارورو معلش هختلف معاكى تانى فيهم بنات حلوين جدا 
وهما اساس الانوثة على فكرة لان البلاد بتشجعهم على كده 
انتى عارفه انك تمشى فى الشارع وتشوف بنات لابسين بنطلونات ديه حاجة نادرة فى الغالب بيلبسوا جيبات وفساتين وكعب عالى حتى وهما رايحين الشغل 
بس انا بقا مش بحب اللى شعرهم اصفر بحب اللى شعرهم غامق 
زى Mila Kunis كده


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

اها Mila Kunisملامحها جميلة بحسها ملامحها عربية شوية 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش حاجة أسمها سجن ( مدى الحياة ) فى مصر *
> *أقصى مدة تنفيذ لسجن هى 25 سنة *
> *وفيه حالات أستثنائية فقط بتزيد مدة ( حجز ) أو تأخير الأفراج عن المحكوم عليه - ودى قليلة جدا*
> *وبتكون بموافقة من رئيس الدولة مباشرة *​


دى أنآ عآرفآهآ 
لكن دى مجرد أحلآم يقظة نفسنآ تتحقق بس :t17:

​


Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه رورو استسلمتى خلاص ؟ :fun_lol:
> 
> سيكرت انا اكتشفت اكتشاف تانى :t19: تعرفى اغنية desert rose اللى انا اخترت اسمى على اسمها ؟ فيه جزء فيها بيتكلم عن ان الوردة ديه فيها SECRET promise اول ماسمعتها افتكرتك وقولت انتى توأمتى حتى فى الاغنية اللى بحبها ؟ :new6:
> يمكن ده تناسخ ارواح ؟ كويس ان روحى مرجعتش فى قرد ولا صرصار رجعت فى اجمل وردة اللى هى سيكرت


هههههههـ بقى فيه ملآكـ زيكـ يآ توأمتى روحة تيجى فى صرصآر بردو :love45:

على فكرة إللى عآيزة أقولهولكـ إنت مغزى أسآمينآ كمآن وآحد
دى وردة بتعيش تحت أى ظروف .. وآلتآنية آللى بتعيش وتفوح فى سرية وتحت أى ظروف بردو :fun_lol:
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه رورو استسلمتى خلاص ؟ :fun_lol:
> *طبعا لازم استسلم كلكم عليا بس بجد احنا كنا بنهزر
> انا اصلا مش بحب جمال البنات الاجنبيات مش عارفة ليه
> حتى لو جميلة جدا فى الملامح بتبقى دمها تقيل اووووووووى على قلبى
> ...


تعرف آلكذبة منين .. لمآ توسع قوى :new6:





*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

mila kunis .... ظريفة بس ملامحها ثايرة كده...مش هادية خالص....


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

مش عارفه يارورو انا بحس ملامحها لاتينية اكتر 

ههههههههه ميرسى ياسيكرت ياجميلة :flowers:
اه ما انا واخدة بالى ان معانى اسامينا متشابهه :new6: ده جنان رسمى :fun_lol:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> mila kunis .... ظريفة بس ملامحها ثايرة كده...مش هادية خالص....



:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:



يعنى داخل مصطبتنا ولسه مش اتعدمت وكمان بتعترض على Mila Kunis ؟ :bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*طيب يا جونى بم ان مفيش حد عاجبك قولنا بقا مين من المطربات الاجنبيات بتعجبك او ممثلات *​


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يعنى داخل مصطبتنا ولسه مش اتعدمت وكمان بتعترض على Mila Kunis ؟ :bomb::bomb::bomb:



طب انا باحب الملامح الهادية ...اعمل ايه انا؟

ثم انا ماتعدمتش عشان انتو كسلتو 
ماهو احلى حاجة في المصطبة سهولة الزوغان بصراحة


----------



## Desert Rose (16 يناير 2013)

جونى اسحب كلامك عن Mila Kunis حالا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طيب يا جونى بم ان مفيش حد عاجبك قولنا بقا مين من المطربات الاجنبيات بتعجبك او ممثلات *​






رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طيب يا جونى بم ان مفيش حد عاجبك قولنا بقا مين من المطربات الاجنبيات بتعجبك او ممثلات *​



من الممثلين...اممم...مش كتير لسبب لاني احب الجمال الطبيعي مش الصناعي....

بصي Catherine Zeta Jones وهي اصغر كانت حلوة اوي...






فيه كمان Liv Tyler






Keira Knightley انا باحبها بس لما تعمل makeup هادي...وماتلويش بقها 





Desert Rose قال:


> جونى اسحب كلامك عن Mila Kunis حالا :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



وهو انا قلت ايه اصلاً؟ مانا قلت ظريفة.....
بس قلت ملامحها مش هادية وانا باحب الملامح الهادية!


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

*كل اللى اعرفه ان مفهوم الجمال بيختلف من شخص لاخر 
يعنى روز شايفة *
Mila Kunis*
حلوة اووووووووى فى نظرها 
وجونى شايف**
Liv Tyler
حلوة جدا عموما الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضية هههههههههه*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يناير 2013)

*..
*
شآيفين جونى أخرة تسآهلنآ معآهـ هو إللى وصله لكدآ ^^,


أمممم بصرآحة فى رأيى ليف تكسب فى آلمقآرنة دى من غير كلآم 

فيه قمرآت كتير كمآن زى إيمآ وآيتسون وكرستين ستيورت .. وعلى آلمطربآت سيلينآ جوميز كتكوتة خآلص ^_^*
* 




*..*​


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كل اللى اعرفه ان مفهوم الجمال بيختلف من شخص لاخر
> يعنى روز شايفة *
> Mila Kunis*
> حلوة اووووووووى فى نظرها
> ...



لا معلش.....الحكم على جمال واحدة ست...يكون من راجل....انتو مش بتعرفوا تحكمو على جمال بعض خااالص...

حتى كان فيه فيلم كده بيحكو فيه ان الستات لما بتشوف واحدة...بتعجب بلبسها شياكتها طريقة لبسها...
لكن جمالها نفسه اللي يعرف يقيمه صح الراجل 

لما واحدة ست ...ماما او واحدة صاحبتها مثلاً يحكو لي على حد...عادة بيطلع رأيهم مش صح خااالص

فكده يؤخذ برأيي بقى في الحتة دي معلش 






Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> شآيفين جونى أخرة تسآهلنآ معآهـ هو إللى وصله لكدآ ^^,
> 
> ...



اييييووووووه بقى يا سيكرت ايييييوه كده...مرة اقفي في صفي ^_^


----------



## Strident (16 يناير 2013)

انا هاروح انام بقى تصبحو على خير


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا هاروح انام بقى تصبحو على خير


*وانت من اهل الخير جونى سويت دريمز *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يناير 2013)

صباح الخير ياشرطيات.  انتم شرطيات انتم؟ بلاخيبه.. لو انكم شرطيات كان فزعتم لي قبل يومين لما اتهجم علي واحد سكران


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

هيفاء ايش السالفة ؟
عموما متمشيش فى شوارع لندن بليل لان فيه  بيسكرو ويتجننو انا عارفه كده لما زورتها كنت ماشية بليل وخارجة من محطة القطر وراجل رعبنى صحيح هو مجاش ناحيتى بس كان شكله سكران او مجنون 

مفروض تعرفى ازاى تدافعى عن نفسك 
تعرفى كنت هفتح موضوع عن كده ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يناير 2013)

و حياااتك هتلاقى منهم الساعه 10 بليل فى شارع الثوره!!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يناير 2013)

روز
امشي في الشوارع ايه ده انا اجبن من كده بكتيررررر .. بخلص الجامعه وعلى طول بنط في السياره وعلى طول تحت اللحاف او السرير 
ماببصش يمين وشمال في الشتاء الدنيا خطر مش زي الصيف فيه ضوء وناس تتمشى بكثره
اللي تهجم هو ابن جيرانا الاهبل سكر وقام دق الباب وانا فتحته فكرة حد عادي حد من رويال ميل اي حد.. تفاجأت فيه يدزني ويشتم .. بس انا طلعت اجدع دزيته بقوه وسكرت الباب .. كمان بلغت عنه جيته القرف ..متعوده اشوف السكارى بالليل ده كان سكران على صبح 

اه والله محتاجين موضوع عن طرق الدفاع انا ناويه اشتري مسدس وش رايك؟

حبو اسولف عيوني مازعل منج لو شو يصير ام قلب ابيض انتي


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

هيفاء غلطتك انك فتحتى مش مفروض تفتحى الا لما تعرفى مين 
مفيش طريقة تعرفي بيها فى السكن اللى انتى فيه يعنى كاميرا تصور مين اللى بره مثلا ؟

اه لازم تعمليله report عند البوليس ضرورى وكمان اذا كررها تعمليله عن البوليس restraining order عدم تعرض يعنى 
وممكن البوليس يحددله ميقربش لكام ميل او كام كيلومتر عندكم 
متسكتيش 

انا حصلتلى قبل كنت فى مطعم ومكانش متأخر وكان معايا ناس كتير 
معرفش جيت اروح ال rest rooms انا وواحدة صاحبتى لقينا واحد سكران جاى فى الممر وكان يشتم ويقول كلام قليل الادب وبعدين كان عمال يزنق علينا الطريق صدقينى من الصدمة مش فاكرة حتى ايه اللى خلصنا منه 

لا متشتريش مسدس بس اعرفى physically ممكن تعملى ايه 
ممكن افتح موضوع عن كده


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 يناير 2013)

الا عندنا سيكورتي نحن  فلل فيها حراس وكاميرات على المدخل بس ده ابن الجيران يعني كان يبلبلعع في الحديقه وقام ديدقدق من بعدي راح على غيري.. معاكي حق لكن في الصبح احس بالامان اكدب عليكي لو قلت اني ادقق دايما افتح عكس الليل .. تعلمت درس .. طبعا بلغت انا وغيري..
السكارى بتوع المطاعم والاندر جراوند تحفه دول بئى مساكين وغالبيتهم هومليسس
ياعيوني صدقيني المسدس اهون طلقه وحده ويموت يالهوي لو عملتها تاني يوم في الجرايد الارهابيه الاماراتيه
 هيفاء قتلت مواطن بريئ ههههه

تعرفي عمري مافكرت طرق دفاع دي .. هو انتي بتعرفي طريقه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

لا المسدس مش اهون ليه تقتلى انسان وتدخلى فى تحقيقات ودوامات ملهاش اخر ؟
انا اعرف طرق اه للدفاع عن النفس ممكن افتح بيها موضوع هى حاجات بسيطة يعنى مش مصارع حرة 

لا السكران اللى قابلته فى المطعم مكانش homeless كان شخص عادى خالص بس سكران واتجنن


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

هو نص الكلام انا مش فاهمه بصراحة....

بس دايماً فيه سؤال مش باعرف اجابته:

طب مثلاً هيفا واحد اتهجم عليها.....هتبلغ البوليس....هتثبت ازاي انه الشخص ده عمل كده فعلاً؟
او في حالتك انتي يا روز، الراجل اللي في المطعم ده....هتثبتي ازاي للبوليس انه اتعرض لك انتي وصاحبتك فعلاً؟


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا المسدس مش اهون ليه تقتلى انسان وتدخلى فى تحقيقات ودوامات ملهاش اخر ؟
> انا اعرف طرق اه للدفاع عن النفس ممكن افتح بيها موضوع هى حاجات بسيطة يعنى مش مصارع حرة
> 
> لا السكران اللى قابلته فى المطعم مكانش homeless كان شخص عادى خالص بس سكران واتجنن



مش انا اللي اسمي راجل اهو؟ لكن عمري ما خدت اي كورسات دفاع عن النفس...ووقت الجد هارتجل improvise  وزي ما تيجي بقى  بس اعتقد هاعتمد على المفاجأة والضرب المؤذي شوية...في الوش او الcrotch


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

جونى انا مبلغتش شخصيا قبل كده عن حد ولا طبعا الراجل اللى فى المطعم لانى شوفته فى الممر ومشى ومشوفتوش تانى ومعرفش ولا يمكن اعرف هو مين علشان ابلغ 

بالنسبة لهيفاء فهى عارفه هو مين لانه جارها وفيه بلاغات تانية عليه من باقى الجيران 
بالنسبة للاثبات الى اعرفه من الناس اللى اعرفهم اللى عملو بلاغات زى كده البوليس فى الحالات ديه مش بيدور على اثبات انما بيروح يحقق مع المتهم بمجرد ما يتقدم فيه بلاغ 
انا سمعت عن واحدة بلغت عن جارها انه اتحرش بيها وطبعا مكانش فيه شهود ولا اى حاجة 
البوليس اخد اقوالها على انها حقيقة وراح حقق مع الراجل ومراته ( لانه كان متجوز ) وبناته وسألو بناته بابا بيتحرش بيكو ولا لا 
يعنى هما بياخدو البلاغ بجدية حتى فى حالة عدم وجود شهود 
لكن علشان يتعمله قضية و يروح محكمة لازم بقا ادلة وكده 
لكن مجرد التحقيق وانهم يعقدو يقرفو فيه فى التحقيق معاه ومع كل اللى يعرفوه ده فى حد ذاته بيطلع عينيه ويخوفه ويقرفه


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

لا انا مش ده قصدي....طب ما كده ممكن مثلاً لو انتي متخانقة مع حد تروحي تضربي بلاغ كاذب....


----------



## Desert Rose (17 يناير 2013)

اه طبعا وده بيحصل كتير واعرف حالات زى كده كتير والبوليس بيحقق بجدية 
بس محدش هياخد حكم الا لو فيه ادلة 
يعنى القضية مش هتروحح المحكمة الا لما ال District Attorney اللى هو المحامى العام يكون عنده ادلة قوية وقضية


----------



## Strident (17 يناير 2013)

ماشي...بس مثلاً لو جارك رمى زبالة في الجنينة بتاعتكو مثلاً....ممكن انتي تروحي تدبي بلاغ وتخليه بقى يتعكنن على كده صح؟ حتى لو مش محكمة


----------



## Strident (19 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ماشي...بس مثلاً لو جارك رمى زبالة في الجنينة بتاعتكو مثلاً....ممكن انتي تروحي تدبي بلاغ وتخليه بقى يتعكنن على كده صح؟ حتى لو مش محكمة



ديزي مختفية يا جماعة حد يعرف هي عاملة ايه؟



فكرت اشوف كده ليه عالمياً المهندسات قليلين جداً....مش ف مصر بس على فكرة...

المهم من مواقع كتيرة فيه موقع فيهم افترح الصورة دي: يـﻻ تعليقاتكم بقى اظن هيبقى موضوع حلو


----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2013)

انت حاطط صورة ؟
انا مفيش حاجة ظاهرة عندى


----------



## Strident (19 يناير 2013)




----------



## Desert Rose (19 يناير 2013)

بردو مفيش حاجة ظاهرة


----------



## Strident (19 يناير 2013)

انا حطيت الصورة بس هاخش انام بقى ...

يلا تصبحو على خير وبكرة بقى عايز اشوف مناقشة كبييييرة 
انا متأكد الموضوع ده هيعجبكو


----------



## Strident (19 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بردو مفيش حاجة ظاهرة



لا هي باينة اهي في تاني مرة اعملي refres h

او شوفيها هنا
http://etherealmind.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/so-few-women-engineers-comic.gif


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2013)

فين الصوره
مش ظاهره لا هنا ولا هناك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 يناير 2013)

بمزح روز.. ما اظن اني بشيل مسدس.. بس تعرفين احسن وسيلة للحمايه ان الانسان يمشي جنب الحيط..


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فين الصوره
> مش ظاهره لا هنا ولا هناك



انتو ايه حكايتكو؟! ما الاتنين باينين اهم...

طب اديني اهو رفعتها على مركز  رفع الصور...
لو مش ظاهرة هنا بقى يبقى تروحوا تشوفوا ايه المشكلة في لابتوباتكم!

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/6583452243.gif







يﻻ بقى انا مستني المناقشة الممتعة وماتنسوش كمان تعلقوا على وشوش الناس في اخر جزء كمان


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

اولا الموضوع ميول واختلافات ما بين الجنسين 
وانما فيه جزء منه direction من الناس اللى حوالين الطفل وهما اللى بيشكلو اتجاهاته وهويته فى كتير من الاوقات 
فتلاقى الاهل يجيبو للبنت عروسة ويلبسوها pink ويجيبو للولد عربيات ويلبسوه ازرق فبيكبرو بالشكل ده 
الطفل ممكن يكون جواه ميول تانية وممكن ياخد طريق من الاتنين يا اما ميوله تكون اقوى من توجيه الاهل ولكن الاغلب هو توجيه الاهل اللى بيغلب على الميول الخاصة وانا اعرف بنات طبيعيين يعنى مكنوش بيحبو يلعبو بالعرايس 

وان كنا مننكرش طبيعة البنت عموما اللى بتميل لللاشياء الهادية اللى فيها مشاعر 
وان كان بعض اراء دكاترة طب النفس زى دكتور احمد عكاشة بيقولو ان مفيش اصلا فروق نفسية كبيرة زى ما الناس متخيلة بين الولد والبنت وانما اللى بيعمل ال distinction الكبير ده هو توجيه المحيطين بالطفل 
وحتى غريزة الامومة فيه اطباء النفس حاليين بيقولو ان مفيش حاجة اسمها غريزة امومة اصلا وان الراجل ممكن يكون عنده مشاعر امومة قوية زى الست بالظبط لو اتوفرت البيئة المناسبة لتنمية المشاعر ديه فيه 

بالنسبة للهندسة اعتقد بردو هى نفس الفكرة هو direction غير مباشر من المحيطين بالبنت ان الهندسة حاجة مش مريحة ومش مناسبة للبنت وده على فكرة مش بس فى الشرق ال direction ده بيحصل بردو فى الغرب وان كان اقل حدة من الشرق وفيه مجال ان البنت تكسر القواعد ديه من غير ما حد يقول عليها مجنونة 
ده الفرق


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

قبل ما اعلق احب اسألك يمكن تحبي تضيفي:

تفتكري ان فيه ظلم مجتمعي عامة، سواء في مصر او بره، في تربية البنت مابينميش قدراتها زي الولد؟


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

اه طبعا فيه ظلم مجتمعى واقع على البنت فى كل حته فى العالم بس بطرق مختلفة وبنسب متفاوته 
فيه اماكن فى العالم البنت قدرت انها تاخد حقوقها فى انها تكون نفسها وتعمل احلامها ولازالت لسه بتحارب فى بعض القضايا التانية اللى لسه مقدرتش تاخد حقها فيها ( زى مثلا امريكا فكرة رئيس الولايات المتحدة واحدة ست فكرة لسه الناس مش قابلاها اوى ولا واخدة عليها ) 
وفيه اماكن تانية البنت لسه قدامها مشوار طويل علشان تاخد ابسط حقوقها 
ال domination كانت للراجل فى كل انحاء العالم وقت طويل من التاريخ والطبيعى انه كان لازم يحصن نفسه من اى وجود انثوى فى السلطة والحكم يهدد سلطته ووجوده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> وحتى غريزة الامومة فيه اطباء النفس حاليين بيقولو ان مفيش حاجة اسمها غريزة امومة اصلا *وان الراجل* ممكن يكون *عنده مشاعر امومة قوية* زى الست بالظبط *لو اتوفرت البيئة المناسبة* لتنمية المشاعر ديه فيه


*أية أزاى يعنى ؟*
*هيرّضع ؟؟؟*
*واية هى البيئة المناسبة دى اللى لو توفرت هتخلى الراجل يرضع بدل الست ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

انا قولت يرضع ؟
وهى الامومة رضاعة بس ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا قولت يرضع ؟
> وهى الامومة رضاعة بس ؟


*مش انتى اللى قلتى ...دة الطب النفسى*
*طيب اية هى البيئة اللى لو توفرت هيبقى الراجل عنده مشاعر أمومة ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش انتى اللى قلتى ...دة الطب النفسى*
> *طيب اية هى البيئة اللى لو توفرت هيبقى الراجل عنده مشاعر أمومة ؟*​



هو ده عموما مش كل الطب النفسى اللى بيقول لان الطب النفسى ليه مدارس كتير وده مدرسة منه وليهم اثباتات على كده 
البيئة المناسبة يقصدو بيها التربية من البداية زى مابيربو البنت على انها تهتم بعروستها على انا طفل صغير وتهتم مثلا بأخوها او اختها الصغيرة كـأم صغيرة ليه 
وتربية البنت على انها أم فى جميع الاحوال حتى لو كانت صغيرة 
لو اتربى الولد فى بيئة تسمحله انه ياخد باله مثلا من اطفال صغيرين او اخواته الصغيرين  من غير ما يكون ده مرفوض من الاهل او اعتباره عيب او غلط ان الولد يكون كده بيتربى عنده مشاعر قوية زى الام بالظبط  , ده طبعا كلامهم ورأيهم 

وحكاية ان الامومة مش غريزة هما جابو عليها اثباتات اللى انا فاكراه منها حاليا ( لان ده كان كتاب قريته من فترة ) ان فيه امهات معندهاش اى مشاعر امومة نهائى ناحية اطفالها وممكن توصل لاهمالهم او حتى قتلهم وضربهم من غير اى احساس بأى مشاعر ناحيتهم بالرغم انها مش مريضة نفسيا 
وانما نتيجة لانها ممكن تكون اتربت بنفس الطريقة ومظهرتش فى بيئتها اى مشاعر امومة او حب او حنان ناحيتها ففاقد الشئ لايعيطه فهى كمان لما بقت ام عملت نفس الشئ مع اولادها 
اذا الامومة مش غريزة انما مشاعر مكتسبة من البيئة المحيطة 
ده كلامهم طبعا وفيه حاجات تانية بس انا مش فاكراها


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

هيييييييه ولعت...يلا يا بنات تعالو اتفرجو دي ممتعة جداً



ديزي: تعليق صغير بس على نقطة:
انتي قلتي قبل كده حكاية الام اللي تقتل طفلها....بس انا مش مقتنع بصراحة ودي حالات نادرة جداً ما يتاخدش منها استنتاج في رأيي....لأن حتى الحيوانات القريبة مننا فيها نفس الpatterns دي وعشان كده بنسميها غريزة...والحيوانات مافهاش KNowledge transfer عشان تتوارث قيم اجتماعية (خلي القرود على جنب فيه دراسات عليها لسه) بس القطط والكلاب مثلاً

اعتقد دي تجربة شاطة وعالم واحد خد الاستنتاج ده I don't know why you take it as authoritative

ماعلقتش على حتة الراجل على فكرة عشان دي معنديش اي فكرة عنها...

يلا كملوا براحتكو ده زي تشجيع cheering كده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يناير 2013)

*السلام على من اتبع الهدى :fun_lol:

بتتخانقو فى ايه يا حبايبى :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

No Johnnie I didn't take it as authoritative at all 
شوف ردى على عبود انا قولت فيه ان الطب النفسى مدارس واللى بيقولو كده مدرسة من المدارس ديه مش كل الطب النفسى 
والعلم ونظرياته بتتغير يوميا 
جايز يطلع الكلام ده غلط وجايز يطلع صح 
مين قالك انه كان عالم واحد ؟ عالم واحد ازاى ؟ ديه مدرسة فى الطب النفسى مينفعش تكون من عالم واحد 

لا الام اللى بتقتل طفلها بتحصل وكتير 
وليها اسباب كتير ممكن منها يكون ال  Postpartum depressionاللى هو  اكتئاب ما بعد الولادة 
او زى ما قالو الاطباء دول نتيجة لظروف التربية وغياب مشاعر الامومة حواليها وهى صغيرة


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

اه وعلى فكرة جونى ممكن تكون غريزة فى الحيوانات لكن مش غريزة فى الانسان 
متقارنش الانسان  بالحيوانات because we are different


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

يا جماعة على مر العصور وعلى مر الازمان وعلى مر الاماكن لم نسمع ان فى رجال حصلت لهم حكاية الامومة دى .؟
لان كلمة الامومة هى غريزة بتتولد بيها البنت مستحيل تيجى للولد 
يعنى البنت وهى صغيرة بتحب تلعب بالعروسة عمرى ما شفت ولد مسك بنت ولعب معاها نفس الامر الولد بيلعب بالاسلحة والصواريخ ولم نشوف البنات بتحب كدة 
وكيف تتوفر الظروق المناسبة للرجل انه يكون عندة الامومة .؟
اومال الامومة يعنى اى .؟
مش هى جاءت من الام 
مستحيل يا جماعة 



> فيه اماكن فى العالم البنت قدرت انها تاخد حقوقها فى انها تكون نفسها وتعمل  احلامها ولازالت لسه بتحارب فى بعض القضايا التانية اللى لسه مقدرتش تاخد  حقها فيها ( زى مثلا امريكا فكرة رئيس الولايات المتحدة واحدة ست فكرة لسه  الناس مش قابلاها اوى ولا واخدة عليها )



صدقينى انا راجل ولا ست مش هتفرق اهم حاجة الكفاءة عندى 
حتى لو كان عفريت وخبر وحش طول ما فى الاسلام على الارض اعرفى ان صعب هيكون للمراءة هتاخد حقوقها دولت بيعترضوا ان المراءة تكون فى اول القائمة فى الترشيح وعايزة تاخدى حقوقكم .؟
صعبة 
_



وحتى غريزة الامومة فيه اطباء النفس حاليين بيقولو ان مفيش حاجة اسمها غريزة امومة اصلا *وان الراجل* ممكن يكون *عنده مشاعر امومة قوية* زى الست بالظبط *لو اتوفرت البيئة المناسبة* لتنمية المشاعر ديه فيه 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ممكن اعرف مين هولاء الاطباء.؟
وممكن اعرف هل عملوا ابحاث ووفروا ظروف مناخية كويسة للرجال ونجحت .؟

يا اخت نانسى مفيش فى العالم كله ظروف رجاله مناسبة علشان نعرف ان ليهم الامومة قوية مثل الامومة .؟


الواحد يصدق انة يغسل وينشر ويطبخ والاموار هذه لكن ان تكون له الامومة مثل المراة صعبة .؟
 

_


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

انتو بتكلمونى انا وكأنى انا اللى قولت ؟ انا قولت فيه اطباء نفس بيقولوا كده 
يعنى حتى مقولتش الطب النفسى بيقول كده انا قولت فيه معنى كده ان فيه ناس تانية مش موافقة على الرأى ده 
انا عرضت الكلام كفكرة ومش بقولكو صدقوها  وده بان اكتر فى ردى على عبود 

بايبل كلمة امومة ارتبطت بالام لكن الامومة مش نوع ,  الامومة مشاعر وحنان واهتمام وحب 
يعنى لو قولت على راجل انه عنده مشاعر امومة معناها انه عنده حب وحنان للاطفال زى الام بالظبط او زى الست بالظبط لكن ده مش معناه انه بقا ست 
لكن انت ربطت الامومة بالنوع والامومة مرتبطة بالمشاعر والمشاعر على حسب كلام الاطباء دول بتكون مكتسبة على حسب البيئة المحيطة فى كتير من الاوقات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو ده عموما مش كل الطب النفسى اللى بيقول *لان الطب النفسى ليه مدارس كتير *


*طيب مافيش مدرسة من المدارس دى طلعت ( منهج ) تكلمت عن مشاعر ( الأبوبة )*
*بلاش فى بحث علمى شالله يارب يكونوا كتبوها ع ( السبورة )*
:new6::new6::new6:​ 



> الولد يكون كده بيتربى عنده مشاعر *قوية زى الام بالظبط ,* ده طبعا كلامهم ورأيهم


*ياستى عارف انه كلامهم رأيهم *
*بس مش قاد أفهم يعنى لو أبويا قالى خد بالك من أخوك الصغير*
*هبقى أم كدة ؟؟؟ *
:fun_lol:​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

What is the so-called "maternal instinct"?

According to Elise Rubenstein, a Philadelphia psychiatrist who counsel new mothers, the term refers to "an innate tendency want to protect and care for children and one." Almost all mothers (human and animal alike) eventually come to feel this way after having a baby.
I have never been a "one child" before. Does this mean that I will be a mother bad?
Landmarks


http://www.babycenter.com/0_will-you-be-a-good-mother-demystifying-the-maternal-instinct_9897.bc

وشهد شاهد من اهلها :t17:​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *ياستى عارف انه كلامهم رأيهم *
> *بس مش قاد أفهم يعنى لو أبويا قالى خد بالك من أخوك الصغير*
> *هبقى أم كدة ؟؟؟ *
> :fun_lol:​



لا مش هتبقا أم ياعبود


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> What is the so-called "maternal instinct"?
> 
> According to Elise Rubenstein, a Philadelphia psychiatrist who counsel new mothers, the term refers to "an innate tendency want to protect and care for children and one." Almost all mothers (human and animal alike) eventually come to feel this way after having a baby.
> I have never been a "one child" before. Does this mean that I will be a mother bad?
> ...



ده مش بينفى او يثبت اى شئ ده رأى من ضمن الاراء 
وده اللى انا قولته ان الفكرة اللى انا جبتها مدرسة من مدارس علم النفس ومش كل طب النفس
واللى انت جبته هو الرأى المقابل 
مفيش اى مشكلة 
كل واحد يشوف هو مرتاح لآيه اكتر ويصدقه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا مش هتبقا أم ياعبود


*الحمد لله طمنتينى*
*بس لية واخدة الموضوع جد أوى كدة ؟؟*
*دة أنا باهزر ...هو فقط أستفزنى بتوع النفساوية دول*
:new6:​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الحمد لله طمنتينى*
> *بس لية واخدة الموضوع جد أوى كدة ؟؟*
> *دة أنا باهزر ...هو فقط أستفزنى بتوع النفساوية دول*
> :new6:​



انا مش واخدة الموضوع ده جد 
انا مش فى mood كويس


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 يناير 2013)

*..*

موضوع آلهندسة دآ *ميول وقدرآت زيه زى أى مجآل عمل *
يعنى أنجح شيفآت ومصممى أزيآء فى آلعآلم رجآلة .. فآلموضوع مش متقسم حسب إهتمآمآت كل جنس

ولو إن زى مآ قآلت روز عآمل آلتربية أو خلينآ نقول إثقآل موآهب وقدرآت آلأطفآل وتوجيهآ أكيد بيتدخل


أمآ عن نقطة آلأمومة
فخلينآ نبعد عن آللفظ لإنه هو إللى حآصر آلموضوع ونقول " *ملكة آلتعآمل مع آلأطفآل* "
مش كل أم فعلاً عندهآ آلملكة دى ودآ إللى بيؤدى لفروق آلتربية 
ورجآلة كتير على آلنقيض بيكتسبوآ آلملكة دى لو إتحطوآ فى ظروف مسئولين فيهآ عن أطفآل

بس جرت آلعآدة إن آلأم هى إللى مسئولة عنهم وبتتربى بشكل يأهلهآ لدآ فطبيعى تكون عندهآ آلملكة دى أكبر

أمآ عن آلعوآطف فدآ موضوع مختلف خآلص


*..*

​


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه وعلى فكرة جونى ممكن تكون غريزة فى الحيوانات لكن مش غريزة فى الانسان
> متقارنش الانسان  بالحيوانات because we are different



امممم لا مش مختلفين للدرجة اظن...فيه تشابه في حاجات كتير





Desert Rose قال:


> No Johnnie I didn't take it as authoritative at all
> شوف ردى على عبود انا قولت فيه ان الطب النفسى مدارس واللى بيقولو كده مدرسة من المدارس ديه مش كل الطب النفسى
> والعلم ونظرياته بتتغير يوميا
> جايز يطلع الكلام ده غلط وجايز يطلع صح
> ...



طيب خلينا ندور على الآراء الأغلب...

يعني اللي بيقتلوا طفلهم دول مثلاً كام 100 ألف؟ العالم فيه حالياً 7 مليار بني ادم...

يعني نقول مثلاً مليار أم؟

100 ألف على مليار يعني 0.01% نسبة لا تذكر يعني
يعني انتي ماسكة في 0.01% وناسية 99.99% ؟؟

تفسير الoutlier مش معناه ان الاغلبية كده....هم ممكن اه يكونوا بيحاولوا يلاقوا ليه الحالة الفريدة دي حصل فيها كده....لكن ده مش pattern عام دي، بتعريفها كده outlier او حالة فريدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش واخدة الموضوع ده جد
> انا مش فى mood كويس


*ياسلاااااام عليك يا عبوووووووود*
*لما بتلقطها وهى طايرة*
*خبرة ياواد ...خمسة وخميسة :fun_lol:*
*قلت أخرجك من مودك ليس إلا *​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ده مش بينفى او يثبت اى شئ ده رأى من ضمن الاراء
> وده اللى انا قولته ان الفكرة اللى انا جبتها مدرسة من مدارس علم النفس ومش كل طب النفس
> واللى انت جبته هو الرأى المقابل
> مفيش اى مشكلة
> كل واحد يشوف هو مرتاح لآيه اكتر ويصدقه


لية العناد داة .؟
طيب نشوف داة كدة 
If you have every watched an animal give birth you have no doubt witnessed the amazing matronly experience of a mothers instinct at work. A dog will give birth to numerous pups and will somehow understand at a deep level that one is unwell. They will push it to the side and almost hide it from the others in the event that it is sick. As they protect the well puppies they somehow draw on a deep sense of knowing that the one is not going to live. It is painful to watch them leave it in the embryonic sac and even human intervention can not force them to nurture it. As heart breaking as it is to watch, it is innate proof that a mothers instinct exists for all creatures on Earth.

 http://www.professorshouse.com/Family/Motherhood/Articles/A-Mothers-Instinct/

والموقع هذا بيثبت ان جميع الارءا  غلط كلياً


مش كفاية الرجالة بتغسل وبتطبح وبتنشر وبتنظف وبتشتغل عايزين كمان عايزين الرجالة ترضع .....
هو الحرام عندكم بيقف لحد فين :flowers:
​


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

يا جماعة حد يعمل دعاوى يا جماعة للرجالة اللى فى المنتدى الحرب شرسة هنا 
قولنا نغسل ونطبخ ونشتغل ........
لكن تكون عندئنا الامومة .؟
لالالالالالالا
داة مش هيقبى حرام بس داة هيقبى حرام عليكوا


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طيب خلينا ندور على الآراء الأغلب...
> 
> يعني اللي بيقتلوا طفلهم دول مثلاً كام 100 ألف؟ العالم فيه حالياً 7 مليار بني ادم...
> 
> ...



Johnnie I don't know whats your point 

اولا بعيدا عن موضوع الامومة والرضاعة العلم مش بيتاخد بالاغلبية 
وصحة الاراء العلمية مش ببتتاخد بالاغلبية 
لو كانت كده كان زمانا لسه فاكرين ان الارض مسطحة زى ماقال ارسطو وجالليلو كان لازال فى نظرنا مهرطق متخلف لانه قال ان الارض كروية بينما الاغلبية من العلماء كانت بتقول انها مسطحة 

ثانيا كلامك عن النسبة بتاعت قتل الامهات للاطفال فكرنى بجملة شهيرة للديكتاتور ستالين " ان موت انسان واحد مأساة اما موت الالاف احصائية " 

موت طفل واحد بس فى العالم على ايد امه ( اللى المفروض بطبيعة الامومة جواها متعملش كده فى ابنها ) يستحق الدراسة ويستحق اننا نغير علشانه قوانين ونظريات نفسية اذا لزم الامر


----------



## بايبل333 (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش واخدة الموضوع ده جد
> انا مش فى mood كويس




طيب ما احنا عارفيين بكدة بس بنرخم والرخامة معروفة عندئنا غريزة :new6:


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> لية العناد داة .؟



عناد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياسلاااااام عليك يا عبوووووووود*
> *لما بتلقطها وهى طايرة*
> *خبرة ياواد ...خمسة وخميسة :fun_lol:*
> *قلت أخرجك من مودك ليس إلا *​



هى ايه اللى لقطها وهى طايرة ؟

عموما thank you ياعبود :flowers:


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> Johnnie I don't know whats your point
> 
> اولا بعيدا عن موضوع الامومة والرضاعة العلم مش بيتاخد بالاغلبية
> وصحة الاراء العلمية مش ببتتاخد بالاغلبية
> ...




اييييه ده! ده انتي كاتبة جرايم في حق علم الاحصا يا ديزي!

جيتي لي في ملعبي انتي خلي بالك!

استني بقى لأنك كده دخلتي 100 موضوع في بعض...

انا مش باتكلم عن اغلبية العلما...انا باتكلم عن اغلبية الEVIDENCE
سوري لو التعبير خانني فوق


اه الاراء ما تتاخدش بالاغلبية وتعرض كلها....لكن الEvidence تتاخد بالأغلبية...

والنظريات العلمية تتطور بس لما تشرح evidence اوسع

نظريات نيوتن شرحت الاجسام الكبيرة لكن ماتوافقتش مع الحاجات الsub-atomic
النسبية جت وعممت الموضوع وبقت تشرح كله...يعني حساباتها فعلاً متوافقة مع الevidence كله

النظرية الصح تشرح الEvidence


- طيب بالنسبة بقى لحتة إنسان واحد زي ألف...اه بس دي قصة تانية خالص...
دي معناها ان الحالة دي لازم ندرسها، عشان رغم انها واحد في المليون، عايزين ننقذ الواحد اللي حظه نادر ووحش اوي ده...

لكن مش معناه ان اغلبية البشر عندها الdisorders العجيبة دي

ركزي يا ديزي عشان انتي كده بتدمري اساس الscientific method كلها


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

جونى انا قولت انها اغلبية ؟
يعنى ده معناه ان كل امهات العالم ماشيين يقتلو فى اولادهم ؟
انا مقولتش ان ده اغلبية وبعدين اصلا مش انا اللى بقول 

الكلام بتاعهم بيقول ان مشاعر الامومة مكتسبة وليست غريزة ولان معظم البنات فى الظروف الطبيعية بتتربى مع امهات طبيعيين فى جو من الحب والرعاية ببتطلع بردو ام محبة وحنونه وبتهتم بأولادها  
انما فيه بنات مش بتتربى فى الجو ده فبتطلع امهات فاشلة فى الاهتمام بأطفالها او حتى انها تحس بيهم 
ومش لازم على فكرة تقتلهم عدم الاهتمام مش بس فى القتل 

نيجى لل evidence انت بتتكلم عن الطب النفسى زى مايكون نظرية رياضية which is not true 
ال evidence الى انت عايزها تكون اغلبية على ايه ؟ على القتل ؟ لا طبعا مش هتلاقى اغلبية على قتل الامهات للابناء 
لان زى ماقولت فوق ان عدم الاهتمام بالطفل مش محصور بس فى قتله 
انما ممكن عدم الاحساس بيه عدم التعلق بيه عدم تقديم ليه الحب والحنان 
تعنيفه جسديا او نفسيا  ديه كلها حاجات خارجة عن اطار الامومة المعروف 
هما يقدروا يجمعوا ادلة على قتل الامهات للاطفل لانها كانت قضايا وجرائم قتل وممكن تكون كمان جرائم رأى عام 
لكن هل يقدرو يجمعو ادلة على عدم الحنان ؟ عدم الاهتمام ؟ احساس الطفل انه امه مش بتحبه ؟ صعب الا اذا الشخص نفسه راح وحكى  

انما قصص القتل هى اللى قادتهم لدراسة الظاهرة على الاطفال اللى تعرضو لكده او الكبار اللى اتعرضو لآم قاسية بالشكل ده وهما صغيرين ومش بالضرورة تكون قتلتهم 

بقول ايه انسوا الموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هى ايه اللى لقطها وهى طايرة ؟
> 
> عموما thank you ياعبود :flowers:


*حسيت من ردودك أنك مش فى المود ومتعصبة حبتين *
*قلت أهزر معاكى شوية وأفرفشك ليس إلا *
:flowers:​


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حسيت من ردودك أنك مش فى المود ومتعصبة حبتين *
> *قلت أهزر معاكى شوية وأفرفشك ليس إلا *
> :flowers:​



اوكى thank you ياعبود بس انا بس مش فى المود لكن مش متعصبة 

وبايبل كمان thank you علشان بترخم عليا :new6:


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى انا قولت انها اغلبية ؟
> يعنى ده معناه ان كل امهات العالم ماشيين يقتلو فى اولادهم ؟
> انا مقولتش ان ده اغلبية وبعدين اصلا مش انا اللى بقول
> 
> ...




اه كده الكلام معقول ممكن نتفاهم فيه....انا فعلاً كنت باتكلم عن القتل بس

- ننسى الموضوع؟ قوام زهقتي؟ طب ما الناس بتعرض اراء يعني  مش يمكن المرة دي يكون عبود او بايبل صح؟


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> اه كده الكلام معقول ممكن نتفاهم فيه....انا فعلاً كنت باتكلم عن القتل بس
> 
> - ننسى الموضوع؟ قوام زهقتي؟ طب ما الناس بتعرض اراء يعني  مش يمكن المرة دي يكون عبود او بايبل صح؟



انا مقولتش انهم غلط ومقولتش ان انا صح 
لان مش انا صاحبة النظرية النفسية ديه انا بس عرضتها كفكرة 
وانا مش فى مود حلو يعنى علشان اتناقش نقاشات طويلة 
ومش بقول انك تقفل الموضوع خالص


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مقولتش انهم غلط ومقولتش ان انا صح
> لان مش انا صاحبة النظرية النفسية ديه انا بس عرضتها كفكرة
> وانا مش فى مود حلو يعنى علشان اتناقش نقاشات طويلة
> ومش بقول انك تقفل الموضوع خالص



؟؟؟

على فكرة ال  كانت موجهة لبايبل وعبود انا كنت مستني الرد منهم


----------



## Desert Rose (20 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ؟؟؟
> 
> على فكرة ال  كانت موجهة لبايبل وعبود انا كنت مستني الرد منهم



انا لاقيتك بتقتبس مشاركتى وبترد عليها 
افتكرت انك بتكلمنى انا 
سورى


----------



## Strident (20 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا لاقيتك بتقتبس مشاركتى وبترد عليها
> افتكرت انك بتكلمنى انا
> سورى



سوري على ايه مفيش حاجة..:flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

*سالنور والهنا ع الموجودين هنا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالنور والهنا ع الموجودين هنا *​


مسا الخير والسعاده

غريبه بجد انتي حاطة توقيعك ده من بدري ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مسا الخير والسعاده
> 
> غريبه بجد انتي حاطة توقيعك ده من بدري ؟


ايون من فترة ليه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايون من فترة ليه ​


اول مره اخد بالي منه
من شويه كنت في منتدي تاني واختي مسجله فيه وحاطه نفس الصورة برضو
عشان كده استغربت :warning:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اول مره اخد بالي منه
> من شويه كنت في منتدي تاني واختي مسجله فيه وحاطه نفس الصورة برضو
> عشان كده استغربت :warning:


*هههههههههههههه اختك بتاعة مش عارف *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه اختك بتاعة مش عارف *​


بتاعة ايه 30:30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بتاعة ايه 30:30:


:999::999::999:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :999::999::999:


خلاص خلاص
فهمت لوحدي من غير ماحد يبعتلي رساله خاص ويفهمني ولا حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلاص خلاص
> فهمت لوحدي من غير ماحد يبعتلي رساله خاص ويفهمني ولا حاجه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههه طول عمرك فكيكة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه طول عمرك فكيكة *​


اه انا فكيكة من زومااااان:hlp:
ها طابخه ايه بقي النهارده فضلة خيري30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه انا فكيكة من زومااااان:hlp:
> ها طابخه ايه بقي النهارده فضلة خيري30:


*فضلة خيرك عاملة لحمة ولوبيا ورز *
*تعالى كلى بقا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فضلة خيرك عاملة لحمة ولوبيا ورز *
> *تعالى كلى بقا *​


صحتين علي قلبك حبيبتي
تعرفي اني عمري ماكلت لوبيا
مش دي ام عين سوده ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صحتين علي قلبك حبيبتي
> تعرفي اني عمري ماكلت لوبيا
> مش دي ام عين سوده ؟


*هههههه لا الوبيا اللى انا بجبها عينيها خضرا اصلها اجنبية :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههه لا الوبيا اللى انا بجبها عينيها خضرا اصلها اجنبية :fun_lol:*​


ههههههههههههههههه ياه يابت العسسسسل ده ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ياه يابت العسسسسل ده ههههههههه


leasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> leasantrleasantrleasantr​


دي النحله بقي اللي جابت العسل30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دي النحله بقي اللي جابت العسل30:


:dntknw::dntknw:​


----------



## Strident (23 يناير 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/379341_397117420383367_202241689_n.jpg


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2013)

مهو من الغباء انو يسالها ايه اللي مدايقك وهي مدايقه
سؤال تقليدي يحرق الاعصاب 
في ميت طريقه تطلعها من الزعل ده من غير السؤال ده 
بعدين اسالها لما تروق  او هتلاقيها تقول من نفسها


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

اللى يغيظ بقا يالوسينتو انه هو يكون اللى مضايقها وسبب زعلها ويجى يقولها مالك ؟
طيب انت مبتحسش ؟ :t7:


----------



## Strident (23 يناير 2013)

طب ولو هو مش السبب، وشايفها متضايقة....

يعمل ايه؟ 

ماتنكروش ان فيه بنات رخمة برضو ما يعجبهاش العجب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اللى يغيظ بقا يالوسينتو انه هو يكون اللى مضايقها وسبب زعلها ويجى يقولها مالك ؟
> طيب انت مبتحسش ؟ :t7:



هههههه اه والله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طب ولو هو مش السبب، وشايفها متضايقة....
> 
> يعمل ايه؟
> 
> ...



هههههه
العجب اللي هو مالك مالك مالك...طيب
ايه اللي مدايقك..الحمدلله
ده فشللل مش عجب:99:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/379341_397117420383367_202241689_n.jpg


*
ايه السرقة العلنى دى ؟؟ 
مش دى اللى انا منزلاها لعبود على الوول بتاعه :99: 

حقوق الملكية محفوظة برضه :closedeye*


----------



## Strident (23 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قولنا هتعمل ايه انت طيب
> 
> هههههه
> العجب اللي هو مالك مالك مالك...طيب
> ...



- ما هي مش عايزة تقول هيعمل لها ايه يعني؟ يعذبها عشان تعترف؟ 


- اممممم هاعمل انا ايه؟ مش عارف....هو اكيد مش هاقعد ازن لو هي مش عايزة تقول من اول مرتين تلاتة بالكتير....خلاص....لو مراتي هابوسها ... ادلعها شوية بقى كده يعني...



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> ايه السرقة العلنى دى ؟؟
> مش دى اللى انا منزلاها لعبود على الوول بتاعه :99:
> 
> حقوق الملكية محفوظة برضه :closedeye*



اللينك موجود الحمد لله ويؤكد اني ماخدتهاش من عند عبود....وانا اش عرفني انك حاطاها هناك؟

المهم بقى قولي رأيك


وبعدها عندي ليكو سؤال حلو...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

*البنت اما مبتردش و تقول مالها مش عشان هى نكدية بس هى بتحاول تهدى قبل ما تتكلم بدل ما تعرفك ان الله حق خصوصا لو كانت شخصية اندفاعية و لسانها متبرى منها ( للعلم 95% من البنات لسانهم متبرى منهم ربنا واخد من طولهم و حاطط فى لسانهم ) 

فنصيحة من اختك الكبيرة .. اما تقول لبنت مالك مالك مالك و ترد ماليش حاول متسألهاش تانى و تغير الحوار باسرع طريقة ممكنة و تدلعها بكل الطرق اللى تعرفها و لو متعرفش اتعلم .. و تهزر بس متستخفش عشان لو هى حست بالاستخفاف و هى بتعرف تستخف فى الغالب هتاخد على دماغك اما تقول يا بس .. ادينى قولتلك اللى فيها بس تفتكر انت هتسمع الكلام و تنفذه ؟؟ ابدااا .. 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *البنت اما مبتردش و تقول مالها مش عشان هى نكدية بس هى بتحاول تهدى قبل ما تتكلم بدل ما تعرفك ان الله حق خصوصا لو كانت شخصية اندفاعية و لسانها متبرى منها ( للعلم 95% من البنات لسانهم متبرى منهم ربنا واخد من طولهم و حاطط فى لسانهم )
> 
> فنصيحة من اختك الكبيرة .. اما تقول لبنت مالك مالك مالك و ترد ماليش حاول متسألهاش تانى و تغير الحوار باسرع طريقة ممكنة و تدلعها بكل الطرق اللى تعرفها و لو متعرفش اتعلم .. و تهزر بس متستخفش عشان لو هى حست بالاستخفاف و هى بتعرف تستخف فى الغالب هتاخد على دماغك اما تقول يا بس .. ادينى قولتلك اللى فيها بس تفتكر انت هتسمع الكلام و تنفذه ؟؟ ابدااا ..
> *


*كلامك صح جدا يا شقاوتى انا من النوعية دى مش بحب اتكلم وانا مضايقة ولو حد سالنى وانا متعصبة بياخد من المنقى يا خيار هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كلامك صح جدا يا شقاوتى انا من النوعية دى مش بحب اتكلم وانا مضايقة ولو حد سالنى وانا متعصبة بياخد من المنقى يا خيار هههههههههههههه
> *​



*ياستى هما يستاهلو كل خير الحقيقة :99:
متخليش فى نفسك حاجة المهم صحتك انتى بالدنيا متشيليش فى قلبك حاجة :08:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ياستى هما يستاهلو كل خير الحقيقة :99:
> متخليش فى نفسك حاجة المهم صحتك انتى بالدنيا متشيليش فى قلبك حاجة :08:*


*متقلقيش يا حبى انتى عارفانى مقدرش اكتم فى قلبى واسكت يا اوختى صحتى بالدنيا *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

*هههههههههههه شاطرة يا بيبى .. هو دة المطلوب 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههه شاطرة يا بيبى .. هو دة المطلوب
> *


*اى خدمة يا روحى انتى تؤمرى بس 
وانا لما بصدق اصلا ههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

فى الاغلب انا لما بكون متضايقة لما حد بيسألنى بقول على طول علشان ببقا مش طايقة


----------



## Strident (23 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *البنت اما مبتردش و تقول مالها مش عشان هى نكدية بس هى بتحاول تهدى قبل ما تتكلم بدل ما تعرفك ان الله حق خصوصا لو كانت شخصية اندفاعية و لسانها متبرى منها ( للعلم 95% من البنات لسانهم متبرى منهم ربنا واخد من طولهم و حاطط فى لسانهم )
> 
> فنصيحة من اختك الكبيرة .. اما تقول لبنت مالك مالك مالك و ترد ماليش حاول متسألهاش تانى و تغير الحوار باسرع طريقة ممكنة و تدلعها بكل الطرق اللى تعرفها و لو متعرفش اتعلم .. و تهزر بس متستخفش عشان لو هى حست بالاستخفاف و هى بتعرف تستخف فى الغالب هتاخد على دماغك اما تقول يا بس .. ادينى قولتلك اللى فيها بس تفتكر انت هتسمع الكلام و تنفذه ؟؟ ابدااا ..
> *



مانتي يا أختي الكبيرة لو كنتي كلفتي نفسك وقريتي البوست اللي فوقك على طول كنتي عرفتي ان من قبل ما تكتبي ناوي اعمل كده 

انا شخصياً مافتكرش وقعت في الموقف ده بصراحة بس باشوفه بيحصل كتير


السؤال بقى الشيق....لكل بنت:

لما تكوني متشيكة كده ونازلة بالميكب ولابسة فستان حلو وكده....
وانتي ماشية كده وكل راجل تقريباً لازم يلف راسه ويبص عليكي....
هل دي حاجة تحبيها (انك بتلفتي انتباههم) ولا مش عايزة اي حد يبص اصلاً؟

سيبك من الشارع ومعاكسات العيال السرسجية...اعتبري نفسك راكبة عربية مثلاً والراجل في العربية جنبك بيبص بس وساكت...

ولو في مكان محترم...زي فاعة فرح او في الكنيسة مثلاً او اي مكان الناس كلها يعني (المفروض) محترمة محدش هيعاكس وكده...تحبي انهم يبصو لك ولا تتضايقي؟


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

لا فى الشارع مش بحب حد يبص عليا ولا ياخد باله منى اصلا ولو بص يعنى ديه حاجة بتضايقنى 
انما لو فى مكان محترم وناس غالبا اعرفهم يعنى اكيد هكون مبسوطة انى لفت نظرهم ديه حاجة طبيعية فى اى انسان انه بيحب يكون ملفت يعنى وخصوصا البنات


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

*بص يا جونى الحقيقة انا كرهت اصلا انى امشى فى الشارع بحس انه بقا غابة والناس بقت وحشة اووووووووووى فالباتالى مش بحب حد يبصلى فى الشارع خالص لانه كمان مش بيبقى مجرد نظرات دى بتبقى الفاظ وحاجات تانية غريبة بلاش نذكرها لاننا كلنا عرفنها انما فى اى مكان تانى وفى ناس كويسة ومحترمة ليه لا طالما نظرات باحترام *​


----------



## girgis2 (23 يناير 2013)




----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*

شفت دى يآ بنآت وحآبه آخد رأيكم فيهآ






 
ليه آلبنت عندهآ إستعدآد أكبر إنهآ تبعد عن أصحآبهآ بعد آلإرتبآط .. على عكس معظم آلرجآلة ..؟



 

 *..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

*الزوار 67 يا بنات .. احنا وصلنا للعالمية 
و انا اللى كان فيه واحد محيرنى دلوقتى بقول 67 :w00t:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

*بص يا جونى اى بنت بتكره ان السرسجية و العيال اللى مالهمش اى قيمة فى الشارع يعلقو عليها باى كلمة مالهاش لازمة و فى الغالب كلامهم بيبقى قذر .. فكلنا فى غنى عن القرف دة 

لكن .. زمايلنا و اصدقائنا و قرايبنا و حبايبنا طبعا نحب نحس اننا لفتنا النظر حتى لو البنت خجولة فهى بتحب تحس انها موضع اعجاب الناس .. لكن المفروض اصدقائها يخلو عندهم دم و ميكتفوش بالنظرات يعنى كلمة اعجاب رقيقة البنت مش تعبت كل التعب دة و شغالة 6 ساعات فى وشها عشان تشوف جلالتكم بتبصو بس :08:.. كلمة اعجاب رقيقة و محترمة حتى لو من اخوها يحسسها فعلا انها محل اعجاب و ان تعبها جه بفايدة :99:


سيكرت باشا .. انا مقدرش اجزم بسبب سهولة البنات التخلى عن اصدقائها بس هى ظاهرة منتشرة اوى صدقينى انا .. يعنى البنت اللى بتتخطب بتعبد لسبب من 3 يا اما لان اللى مش مخطوبين مش مستواها او لان حبيبها ملى الفراغ العاطفى اللى كان صحابها بيملوه او هى فعلا بقت مشغولة بيه اوى خصوصا ان اغلب البنات بتحط كل اهتمامها فى خطيبها .. اللى هو الصبح بتكلمه و هى فى الكلية بتبعتله مسدج و هى مروحة بتطمنه و اما توصل البيت تقوله هتتغدى ايه و بليل بقا لازم يحبو فى بعض شوية و يحكو عن المستقبل القريب ( هى الرجالة بتتخنق من شوية :gy0000 .. فتلاقى اغلب البنات موجهين كل طاقتهم لشريك حياتها لدرجة انها احيانا بتنسى نفسها فى وسط الاهتمام دة .. تلاقيها بتهتم بشكلها عشان يشوفها حلوة طب لو هى كانت بتعرف ترسم حلو بعد الخطوبة يا اما بترسمه يا اما بترسمله يا اما مبترسمش .. كلامى مش تعميم بس بنسبة 90 % من البنات بتنحصر بين ال 3 اسباب اللى فوق تقريبًا .. دة اللى اعرفه و الله اعلم *


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*

أهو آلحشد مشى ومآفضلش غير آلوآحد إللى محيركـ بردو يآ شقآوة :99:


بمنآسبة سؤآل جونى فأنآ متفقة مع أرآء آلبنآت خصوصاً رأيكـ إنت يآ دكتورنآ ^_^
بس " *كلمة إعجآب رقيقة* " دى مش متبرمجة فى آلعقل آلذكورى 
يعنى يآ يعآملهآ زى صآحبه يآ ينزل بقصآيد غزلية ..* مفيش فرآمل* 


*ومتفقة مع رأيكـ* يمكن لإن معظم آلبنآت آلجوآزهو هدف حيآتهآ آلكبيروآلأسمى .. فبتحط فيه كل مجهودهآ ووقتهآ وتركيزهآ 
مع إن مفيش علآقة فى آلدنيآ ممكن تشبع آلإنسآن مهمآ كآنت نآجحة لو علآقآته آلتآنية متدمرهـ




  

 *..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> أهو آلحشد مشى ومآفضلش غير آلوآحد إللى محيركـ بردو يآ شقآوة :99:
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه هو الواحد المصمم على جنانى دة :99:
ياة اخيرا اتفقنا من غير منازعات ... لقد هرمنا من اجل تلك اللحظة ld: 

بالنسبة لقصايد الغزل .. خليهم يقولو اى حاجة .. و خصوصا لو فى فرح ولا الميكب اخد من البنت وقت لازم تبقى قصيدة يعنى هى تتعب ساعة و نص قدام المراية و نزلت كام مرة تلف على فستان عشان يقولها حلوة من تحت الضرس ؟؟ دى حتى البنت تحبط :t7:

و بعدين متقلقيش هما اول جملتين و بعدها بيبدأو يتوهو نادرًا ما تلاقى شاب بيعرف يكمل القصيدة صح :closedeye*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*

ههههههـ* بآلعكس **أنآ بتفق مع معظم أرآئكـ شقآوهـ*
ولكننى فقط كنت أنكشكـ يآ فتآتى :new6:
  
وآدينى هختلف معآكـِ فى دى 
*وهى ت**حبط ليه يعنى* .. هو طلع كآئن بيتوحبآطى يبقى على نفسه
هى جميلة ووثيقة من نفسهآ ^.*

ههههـ طآلمآ على ضمآنتكـ بيفصل نعديهآله :w00t:



  
 *..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> ههههههـ* بآلعكس **أنآ بتفق مع معظم أرآئكـ شقآوهـ*
> ولكننى فقط كنت أنكشكـ يآ فتآتى :new6:
> ...



*ربنا ما يقطعلك عادة :99: 

بصى احنا ممكن نقول كلام للصبح على ان البنت واثقة فى نفسها و هى عارفة انها جميلة و مش محتاجة حد يفكرها بكل دة .. بس دة ميمنعش ان الكلمة الحلوة بتعزز ثقتها بنفسها .. دة غير ان مش كل البنات عندهم الثقة الكاملة دى .. هتقوليلى تبقى المشكلة فيها ماشى مختلفناش هى عندها مشكلة انها مش واثقة اوى فمحتاجة حد يحسسها دايما انها حلوة و جميلة فمجرد الكلمة الرقيقة دى هترفع من معنوياتها كتير .. المفاجأة الكبيرة ان نسبة البنات اللى بتحب الكلام الحلو 100 % و نسبة البنات اللى بتحتاج الكلام الحلو دة لتعزيز الثقة ميقلش عن 85 % مهما اختلفت مستواها التعليمى لاحظى الفرق بين الحب و الاحتياج  .. و متسألنيش ليه عشان معرفش بس دة اللى بيحصل *


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*

*مش مختلفة معآكـِ بردو* .. لكن آلكلمة آلحلوهـ إزآى وبتحتآجهآ من مين وممكن مآتكونش ضرورية من مين بردو ..؟
يعنى لو خطيبهآ مثلاً فطبيعى " *تنتظر* " منه تعبير صريح .. هو مجبور أسآساً :d
أهلهآ .. أصدقآئهآ .. بين وقت وآلتآنى أو لمآ تسألهم مآيقولوش يآلله مآشى حآلكـ مثلاً ..
لكن آلموضوع بردو مآيكونش عكسى .. لفت إنتبآهـ إنهآ تسمع كلآم حلو تغذى أنوثتهآ بيه أو تكون مركز آلكون 

وبصرآحة بشوف آلأهم يعآملوهآ كآنثى فعلاً .. دآ آلأغنى من آلكلآم 

بس صح كل آلبنآت بتحب آلكلآم آلحلو وبتتبسط لمآ بتسمعه
لكن مش لآزم تحبط لمآ مآتسمعهوش .. إلآ مع حبيبهآ دى آلحآله آلخآصة

*عدم آلثقة دى حآلة مختلفة*
مش هقولكـ دى مشكلتهآ .. بس للأسف هتعآنى وهتحبط لإنهآ هتحتآج تدعيم طول آلوقت ودآ شئ خيآلى
 
 

 *..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

*آلعصآبة آلوردية :*

العصابة الوردية هي جماعة نسائية في الهند مهمتها ملاحقة الرجال الذين يضربون زوجاتهم وضربهم بالعصى.








ههههههههههـ دى بجد خلصت عليآ من آلضحكـ
*فكرتنى بنآس حبآيبى *:new6:




 *..*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يناير 2013)

سيكرت عامله روحك مش عارفهم وانتي زعيمة العصابه ذي ههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

الستات دول عليهم عمايل وافكااار انما اييييه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الستات دول عليهم عمايل وافكااار انما اييييه


*هههههههههههه منورة يا لولو *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه منورة يا لولو *​



نوووووورك جبيبتي
بس ايه رئيك في الستات اللي بتخطط وتكتك للراجل
هل ده بيحتاج للجراه والشخصيه القويه ولا في الاساس هنا الستات دول مفتريات


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نوووووورك جبيبتي
> بس ايه رئيك في الستات اللي بتخطط وتكتك للراجل
> هل ده بيحتاج للجراه والشخصيه القويه ولا في الاساس هنا الستات دول مفتريات


*مش عارفة يا اوختشى مجربتش اتكتك واخطط قبل كدا ههههههههه

*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة يا اوختشى مجربتش اتكتك واخطط قبل كدا ههههههههه
> 
> *​



هههههههه وانا اللي قولت استفيد منك يا بت
عشان نفسي اتكتك مصيبه سوده كده هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه وانا اللي قولت استفيد منك يا بت
> عشان نفسي اتكتك مصيبه سوده كده هههههه


*طب مش تقولى كدا دى تبقى حاجة تانى 
انتى عارفة ان كل ست جواها مجرم بيطلع وقت الشدة هههههههههه
بس التكتكة بينى وبينك علشان محدش ياخد باله 
انتى تؤمرى يا لولو انا معاكى يا قلبى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب مش تقولى كدا دى تبقى حاجة تانى
> انتى عارفة ان كل ست جواها مجرم بيطلع وقت الشدة هههههههههه
> بس التكتكة بينى وبينك علشان محدش ياخد باله
> انتى تؤمرى يا لولو انا معاكى يا قلبى *​


يخليكي ليا يا مسانداني 
هههههههههه هما دول بنات حوااااء
في الشده متكتكات ع حق ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

*صباحووووووو
الكلام علي ايه ♦☺♦
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *صباحووووووو
> الكلام علي ايه ♦☺♦
> *


*صباح الجمال 
الموضوع عن الستات اللى بيتكتكوا لجوازهم مصيبة هههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صباح الجمال
> الموضوع عن الستات اللى بيتكتكوا لجوازهم مصيبة هههههههه*​


*اه ياختي دول اكر من الهم عالقلب*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> *آلعصآبة آلوردية :*
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه ورديه ؟ وردية على ايه بقا ؟ ديه مفروض تبقا سودة 
بس مش ملاحظة حاجة ؟ انهم واخدين نفس اللون البينكى بتاعنا او قريب منه ههههه  قلوب الستات عند بعضها ياتوأمتى :99:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> سيكرت عامله روحك مش عارفهم وانتي زعيمة العصابه ذي ههههههه


هههههـ دآ أنآ حتى* برئ وغلبآن* خآلث يآ هيوف :08::08:​


Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههههه ورديه ؟ وردية على ايه بقا ؟ ديه مفروض تبقا سودة
> بس مش ملاحظة حاجة ؟ انهم واخدين نفس اللون البينكى بتاعنا او قريب منه ههههه  قلوب الستات عند بعضها ياتوأمتى :99:


ههههههـ آلرجآلة هى إللى بتفجر عند كل ستآت آلعآلم نفس آلأفكآر يآ توأمتى 

*but we are different*
*^.** 





​ 


*
**..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههـ دآ أنآ حتى* برئ وغلبآن* خآلث يآ هيوف :08::08:​
> ههههههـ آلرجآلة هى إللى بتفجر عند كل ستآت آلعآلم نفس آلأفكآر يآ توأمتى
> 
> *but we are different*
> ...



ههههههههههه اه فعلا من عمايلهم :99:

طبعاااااا نحن نختلف عن الاخرون احنا احلى :99:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

ههههههـ طب شوفيلنآ حآجة من عمآيلهم دى نتكلم فيهآ 



  
 *..*​
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

لا مش ل مرة تدبسينى انا يا توأمتى :99:
شوفى انتى المرة ديه 
هما عمايلهم ماشاء الله كتير :w00t:


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

ههههههـ طيب بس مفيش حآجة فى دمآغى
أممممم

ممكن نقول إيه أكتر شئ بيستفذ آلست من آلمدعو آدم 

 

  *..*​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

ازيك يا بنانيت بما انا الموضوع يخص ادم فلازم ادخل هههههههههه
اكتر حاجة بتستفذنى فى ادم تحكم الراى بدون مبررات يعنى مثلا يبقى مش موافق على حاجة عاوزة تعمليها وتساليه ليه يقولك هو كدا وخلاص 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

هو اكتر حاجة بتستفزنى التسلط 
وتانى حاجة انه يكون حاسس انه بيفهم كل حاجة حتى فاهمك انتى اكتر من نفسك


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ منورهـ رورو 
فعلاً حآجة مستفذهـ خآلص .. هو تحكم وفرد عضلآت وبس

طيب بآلمرهـ قوليلنآ رد فعلكـ لمآ يعمل كدآ
خلينآ نستفيد 

 
 *..*​ 
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

شكل آلتسلط هو أشهر حآجة
طيب رد فعلكـ عليه إيه بردو يآ روزآ ..؟
 
  
 *..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> هههههـ منورهـ رورو
> فعلاً حآجة مستفذهـ خآلص .. هو تحكم وفرد عضلآت وبس
> ...


*بصى يا سيكرت هو فى حاجتين 
الاولى انى اساله واعرف منه سبب الرفض لانى من النوع اللى مش بحب اعمل حاجة مش مقتنعة بيها يااما يقنعنى برفضه ياما هعمل اللى عاوزاه طالما مقتنعتش بسبب معين 
الحاجة التانية فى رجالة بترفض تقول سبب يعنى هو كدا وخلاص وفى الحالة دى اكيد هتحصل مشكلة بينهم وفى ستات كتير بتوافق وتستسلم لراى جوزها مش هارفة ده بقا تسميه خوف ولا مش عاوزة تعمل مشكلة الله واعلم 
لكن انا لازم اقتنع بسبب الرفض لو فعلا معاه حق خلاص يبقى مفيش مشكلة لكن لو سبب رفضه لمجرد انه عاوز يرفض وخلاص ساعتها بقا :act31: يبقى هو الى جابه لنفسه هههههههه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

أنآ بقول نختصر آلموضوع ونوريله إللى فيه آلنصيب هههههـ
مش عآرفة ليه لمآ آلموضوع بيقف عند حيطة مسدودهـ يبقى لآزم آلست هى إللى تتنآزل >>?

إحنآ إللى متسآهلين معآهم يآ رورو 
 


  
 *..*​ 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> أنآ بقول نختصر آلموضوع ونوريله إللى فيه آلنصيب هههههـ
> مش عآرفة ليه لمآ آلموضوع بيقف عند حيطة مسدودهـ يبقى لآزم آلست هى إللى تتنآزل >>?
> ...


*ايوه يا سيكرت وهما اما بيصدقوا 
لكن ميعرفوش لما العين الحمرا بتظهر بنبقى وحشييييييين اووووووووووى ههههههههه*​


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بص يا جونى اى بنت بتكره ان السرسجية و العيال اللى مالهمش اى قيمة فى الشارع يعلقو عليها باى كلمة مالهاش لازمة و فى الغالب كلامهم بيبقى قذر .. فكلنا فى غنى عن القرف دة
> 
> لكن .. زمايلنا و اصدقائنا و قرايبنا و حبايبنا طبعا نحب نحس اننا لفتنا النظر حتى لو البنت خجولة فهى بتحب تحس انها موضع اعجاب الناس .. لكن المفروض اصدقائها يخلو عندهم دم و ميكتفوش بالنظرات يعنى كلمة اعجاب رقيقة البنت مش تعبت كل التعب دة و شغالة 6 ساعات فى وشها عشان تشوف جلالتكم بتبصو بس :08:.. كلمة اعجاب رقيقة و محترمة حتى لو من اخوها يحسسها فعلا انها محل اعجاب و ان تعبها جه بفايدة :99:
> 
> ...





Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> أهو آلحشد مشى ومآفضلش غير آلوآحد إللى محيركـ بردو يآ شقآوة :99:
> 
> ...




انا متفاجئ شوية انكو بتطلبوا انكو تسمعوا كلمات الاعجاب...لسبب صغير...
فيه شباب كتيييير اوي في مصر فاهم ان لو قلت لبنت شكلك حلو النهاردة او تسريحتك حلوة او ايه الشياكة دي مثلاً يعني هتتعلق بيك او هتفهم انك بتتحنجل لها مش مجرد مجاملة يعني....فبيخافوا يتفهموا غلط


بالنسبة للشارع...اوكي مانا قلت سيبكم من المعاكسات وحتى النظرات الدنيئة....انما مجرد واحد معدي ولفتي نظره...هل دي حاجة تضايق؟ طب لو هو بيبص على استحياء مثلاً واول ما تبصيله يحاول يبص الناحية التانية وهو مكسوف....ده هتحكمي عليه تقولي ايه مثلاً؟ او بمعنى اصح هيبسطك انك كده حلوة ولفتتي نظره ولا لأ برضو ومش المفروض انه يلاحظك اصلاً؟


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

لان هما متوقعين اننا دايما اللى مفروض نتنازل 
هما متربيين على كده وشافوه فى بيوتهم 
ومتوقعينه فى زوجاتهم 
وكأنه امر طبيعى لازم يحصل by default 
ولو متنازلتش تبقا ست مش طبيعية مش كويسة عايزة تخرب بيتها 
التنازلات مهمه فى  العلاقات الانسانية وخصوصا الزواج لكن العدل بيقول ان التنازل يكون من الطرفين


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

التسلط؟ "مش هتعملي كذا عشان هو كده"

هو لسه فيه ناس بتقول كده؟ متهيألي انتو بتتفرجو على افلام قديمة بصراحة

كم واحدة فيكم شافت فعلاً رجالة متسلطة كده في حياتها مش في التليفزيون؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لان هما متوقعين اننا دايما اللى مفروض نتنازل
> هما متربيين على كده وشافوه فى بيوتهم
> ومتوقعينه فى زوجاتهم
> وكأنه امر طبيعى لازم يحصل by default
> ...


*معاكى قلبا وقالبا فى كل كلامك يا روزة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> التسلط؟ "مش هتعملي كذا عشان هو كده"
> 
> هو لسه فيه ناس بتقول كده؟ متهيألي انتو بتتفرجو على افلام قديمة بصراحة
> 
> كم واحدة فيكم شافت فعلاً رجالة متسلطة كده في حياتها مش في التليفزيون؟


*لا يا جونى دى مش افلام ابيض واسود النماذج دى من الرجالة موجودة بالفعل بكترة فى حياتنا *​


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا يا جونى دى مش افلام ابيض واسود النماذج دى من الرجالة موجودة بالفعل بكترة فى حياتنا *​



انتي شفتيهم فعلاً؟ ولا بتسمعي من الفورم وكده؟

شخصياً انا في البيت مش شايف اي تسلط لا من بابا ولا من ماما...كل حاجة بيتفقوا عليها مع بعض وبيقنعوا بعض محدش بيغصب التاني على حاجة...والاتنين عاقلين اوي...

اصل معلش يعني...مين قليل العقل هيقول هو كده وخلاص...فيه حد قليل العقل اوي كده وهيوصل انه ناضج وبيشتغل وبيتجوز كمان؟ باحسه شغل افلام ابيض واسود بصراحة...


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انتي شفتيهم فعلاً؟ ولا بتسمعي من الفورم وكده؟
> 
> شخصياً انا في البيت مش شايف اي تسلط لا من بابا ولا من ماما...كل حاجة بيتفقوا عليها مع بعض وبيقنعوا بعض محدش بيغصب التاني على حاجة...والاتنين عاقلين اوي...
> 
> اصل معلش يعني...مين قليل العقل هيقول هو كده وخلاص...فيه حد قليل العقل اوي كده وهيوصل انه ناضج وبيشتغل وبيتجوز كمان؟ باحسه شغل افلام ابيض واسود بصراحة...


*بص يا جونى اولا ربنا يخليلك مامتك وباباك مش معنى ان اهلنا كدا يبقى الدنيا كلها كدا لا فى نماذج كتير من الرجالة دى ومش شرط انها تبقى قليلة عقل بس هو شايف ان كدا صح او زى ما قالت روز اتربى على كدا بجد انا بشوف نماذج كتير جدا من الرجالة دى حواليا ومنهم جوز صحبتى الانتيم 
بجد مش بيوافق على اى حاجة هى عاوزة تعملها ولاعاوزها تخرج ولا تنزل من البيت ولما تساله يقولها هو كدا رغم انه متعلم ومتفتح علشان كدا بقولك انه مش معنى كدا انه يكون مش عقلانى *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يناير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ *حلو آلوش آلوحش بتآع آلمرأهـ دآ*
تصدقى ينفع سؤآل حلو يآ رورو
وشهآ آلوحش شكله إيه ..؟

*آلموضوع فعلاً مجتمعى يآ روز*
بس بردو كل حآلة خآصة تقدر يبقى ليهآ شخصية فى آلعلآقة
سى آلسيد دآ مآينفعش يبقى موجود 



بص جونى* آلموضوع محتآج طرفين نآضجين*
يعنى لو تعبير رقيق ومعقول من آلشآب من غير أفورة هتبقى حآجة لطيفة
وكمآن محتآج بنت نآضجة وفآهمة آلفرق بين كلآمه آللطيف دآ وبين حآلآت آلحب أو آلإعجآب

زى مآ قآلت شقآوة إمبآرح كل بنت بتحب آلحآلة دى إنهآ تكون ملفته للنظر وتحس إنهآ جميلة بشكل شيكـ يعنى
بس زى مآ قولتلهآ يبقى دآ جميل لو حصل لكن مش مفروض تكون محتآجآهـ أو عآيشة بتدور عليه كهدف فى حد ذآته 
 


  
 *..*​ 
​


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بص يا جونى اولا ربنا يخليلك مامتك وباباك مش معنى ان اهلنا كدا يبقى الدنيا كلها كدا لا فى نماذج كتير من الرجالة دى ومش شرط انها تبقى قليلة عقل بس هو شايف ان كدا صح او زى ما قالت روز اتربى على كدا بجد انا بشوف نماذج كتير جدا من الرجالة دى حواليا ومنهم جوز صحبتى الانتيم
> بجد مش بيوافق على اى حاجة هى عاوزة تعملها ولاعاوزها تخرج ولا تنزل من البيت ولما تساله يقولها هو كدا رغم انه متعلم ومتفتح علشان كدا بقولك انه مش معنى كدا انه يكون مش عقلانى *​



ميرسي يا رورو...

ده ايه الرخم ده؟ متفتح ايه بقى ده كده قفل سوري في الكلمة يعني...مش عاوزها تخرج؟ احنا في 1927 هنا ولا ايه؟



اصل انا فعلاً وسط اصحابي وكده...كلهم متفاهمين...والحقيقة ان الstereotype بيكون ان الراجل مش صبور في المناقشة فبيتنازل ويستسلم وخلاص  طبعاً ده stereotype لما افكر بجد في اللي اعرفهم مش بالاقي...

كلهم بيمشوها بالاتفاق وخلاص....صغيرين او كبار...


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ميرسي يا رورو...
> 
> ده ايه الرخم ده؟ متفتح ايه بقى ده كده قفل سوري في الكلمة يعني...مش عاوزها تخرج؟ احنا في 1927 هنا ولا ايه؟
> 
> ...


*ما هو مش كله يا جونى فى كتير رجالة متفهمة جدا 
وده بيرجع لمدى التفاهم اللى بينهم مجتمعنا هتلاقى فى كل الانواع اللى متخطرش على بالك اصلا ههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

جونى انا واحدة قريبتى متجوزة دكتور ناجح جدااااا وعلى فكرة مش عايشين فى مصر وهو سافر بره مصر وكمل دراسته من زماااااااان 
وشخصية عنيده جدا وانانى ومش بيحبها تعمل اى حاجة حتى لو تافهه هو مش موافق عليها الا بالخناق وتعب الاعصاب 
ايه رأيك ؟
 :w00t:


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> جونى انا واحدة قريبتى متجوزة دكتور ناجح جدااااا وعلى فكرة مش عايشين فى مصر وهو سافر بره مصر وكمل دراسته من زماااااااان
> وشخصية عنيده جدا وانانى ومش بيحبها تعمل اى حاجة حتى لو تافهه هو مش موافق عليها الا بالخناق وتعب الاعصاب
> ايه رأيك ؟
> :w00t:



رأيي؟

لو كده يبقى البنات معندهاش نظر والمفروض يبقى فيه عشرميت واحدة على بابي دلوقتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> رأيي؟
> 
> لو كده يبقى البنات معندهاش نظر والمفروض يبقى فيه عشرميت واحدة على بابي دلوقتي


*ههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى يا جونى 
ما يمدح فى نفسه الا 
*​


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى يا جونى
> ما يمدح فى نفسه الا
> *​



إلا مين؟ صدقيني ما اعرف كمالتها 

اه بجد...اصل لو كل البنات اهم حاجة عندها التسلط....وانا اهو مش في دماغي اصلاً التسلط....يبقى المفروض انا فتى الاحلام يعني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> ما يمدح فى نفسه الا
> *​



*:gy0000: ابليييييييييس :gy0000:​*


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *:gy0000: ابليييييييييس :gy0000:​*



ياااه وهي دي اللي مكسوفة تقوليها يا رورو؟


----------



## Desert Rose (24 يناير 2013)

هنشوفلك عروسة ياجونى :99:


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ياااه وهي دي اللي مكسوفة تقوليها يا رورو؟


هههههههههههه  اه هى دى ​


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هنشوفلك عروسة ياجونى :99:



يا سلاااااااااام ايوة كده ميرسي يا ديزي

يلا انا مستني اهو


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه  اه هى دى ​



لا عادي انا ابليس ايه المشكلة؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> لا عادي انا ابليس ايه المشكلة؟


*مفيش اى مشكلة 
ده الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة *​


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مفيش اى مشكلة
> ده الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة *​



شفتي؟ اهو كمان الفضيلة دي المفروض تزود الناس اللي مستنية على بابي


----------



## Strident (25 يناير 2013)

عندي ليكو فكرة اعتقد هتعجبكو اوي...


بره دلوقتي...لما حد يكتب كتاب او بيشرح system مثلاً ... في اي حاجة بتتقال او بتتكتب....فيه حركة جديدة كده بيعملوها...
ان لو ضمير مش محدد.....يكتبوه مؤنث...يعني مثلاً:

When the user presses this button, *she *will be provided with a report ....etc

ماعرفش لاحظتو ولا لأ بس انا هنا كتير باكتب مثلاً الجزء المؤنث قبل المذكر...

مثلاً في موضوع الاسئلة:

"ايه اهم حاجة ليكي\ليك في الحياة؟"   كده يعني...


حاجة زي دي لو بدأناها في حاجات مكتوبة زي مواضيع كده في الفورم...هل ممكن تبقى فكرة ظريفة وتتسرب مننا لناس تانية وتبقى ليها فايدة بعدين؟ ولا انا باهلس وباحلم في الهجايص؟ (قولو عادي اني باهجص مش بازعل)


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يناير 2013)

صباح الليل في حد هنا؟


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

نكتة فظييييعة انا هاموووت م الضحك




> Seven complicated facts about Women:
> 
> 1. They believe in saving.
> 2. Still they go out & buy expensive clothes.
> ...



الترجمة:



> 7 حقائق معقدة عن النساء:
> 
> 1- بيؤمنوا بالتوفير
> 2- ومع ذلك يخرجوا ويشتروا لبس غالي اوي
> ...



ماتنسوش تقولو رأيكو في دي:



johnnie قال:


> عندي ليكو فكرة اعتقد هتعجبكو اوي...
> 
> 
> بره دلوقتي...لما حد يكتب كتاب او بيشرح system مثلاً ... في اي حاجة بتتقال او بتتكتب....فيه حركة جديدة كده بيعملوها...
> ...


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

انت قصدك على تفضيل الضمير المؤنث فى الكلام علشان يرسخ فكرة احترام المرأة يعنى ؟


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انت قصدك على تفضيل الضمير المؤنث فى الكلام علشان يرسخ فكرة احترام المرأة يعنى ؟



اه بالظبط...


ولو مش سهلة ممكن ببساطة نبتدي باستعمال الاتنين مش يبقى كله مذكر مذكر


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

ممكن فيه ناس فعلا بتعملها يعنى بيستخدمو الصيغتين فى الكلام 
بس انا يعنى مش شايفة انها ممكن تأثر اوى على وضع واحترام الناس للمرأة


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

اول مرة تبقي متشاءمة اكتر مني 

طب ورأيك في النكتة؟ تنكري انها مضحكة؟


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

لا هو مش تشاؤم هو بس انا مش شايفة انها ممكن تأثر 

ههههههه النكتة ؟ تنطبق عليا :yahoo:


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا هو مش تشاؤم هو بس انا مش شايفة انها ممكن تأثر
> 
> ههههههه النكتة ؟ تنطبق عليا :yahoo:



مش لوحدك  واضح انها منطبقة على بنات كتييييييير 

بس كويس انك معترفة....الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

كيف البنات الحلوين ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2013)

*..*

تعرفى كنت لسه جآية أكتب سؤآل ..*؟*

*أزيكـ إنتِ روز*

آلسؤآل تفجر بسبب جونى فى توبيكـ آلإستضآفة *^_^*

أيه رد فعلكـ لو جوزكـ أو خطيبكـ جه إعترف من نفسه إنه خآنكـ وطلب تسآمحيه ..*؟*




*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

ههههههه ازيك ياتوأمتى 
احنا توأم حتى فى توقيت وجودنا فى المصطبة 

ممممم ده سؤال صعب , بصى ياسيكرت هو الغفران عموما امتحان صعب وخصوصا لما بيكون فى حاجة كبيرة زى انه خانى وعرف واحدة غيرى فده محتاج اكيد لقوة من ربنا تساعدنى علشان اسامحه واكمل معاه عادى 
بس انا هعتبر ان بما انه جه قالى يبقا ضميره لسه صاحى وحاسس بتأنيب ضمير وده معناه انه عايز يتغير ويقوم من السقطة ديه فديه اشارة كويسة لصالحه 
وفى النهاية كلنا طبعا بنغلط ونسقط ولازم نحاول نغفر لبعض الكلام ده لو كانت مرة وعدت انما بقا لو كل يوم مع واحدة وده اسلوب حياته لا طبعا لان ده اهانة ليا 

بس ده كل ده بقا بعد ما اعيط واصرخ واكسر الدنيا الاول :999::999:


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

على فكرة انا قلت الاعتراف ان مجرد التفكير اني اخونها...المفروض كده انا مديون ليها واقول لها ان جالي التفكير ده...

لو خنتها فعـﻻً اكيييد ﻻزم اقول لها....من حقها تعرف...

في الحالتين انا غلطت في حقها....بس لو انا ما ارتكبتش الفعل ومجرد فكرت فيه...ممكن ما اقولهاش عشان ما اعكننش حياتها، بس ع الاقل هاحس اني مديون ليها وغلطان في حقها كتير....


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ آلعآدى بتآعنآ يآ روزآ 

رأيكـ جميل ومتفقة معآهـ وطبعاً كل شخصية هتتعآمل بقدرتهآ على آلتحمل يعنى ممكن وآحدة يكون عندهآ من آلقوة إنهآ تغفر وغيرهآ لأ

*بس خلينى أعدل آلس**ؤآل شوية*
 تفضلى أساساً إنه يعترف بخيآنته أو لأ فى موقف زى دآ ...؟




*جونى* .. كلآمكـ جميل وشيفآهـ تصرف ممتآز وآمين فى موقف زى دآ
بس عملياً تفتكر آلإعترآف دآ هيصلح آلموضوع بأفضل شكل ممكن ..؟



*..*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> تعرفى كنت لسه جآية أكتب سؤآل ..*؟*
> 
> ...


انا حصل معايه ده وسامحت..عشان قالي من نفسو واعترف واعتذر  بشتى الطرق
بس سامحت عشان هو اعترف وانا مش حبيت اظلم ولا اقسى..طالما الانسان خطاءومحدش معصوم ا...لمهم بعد كده هل في نيه بجد  انو ندم وده بيبان..وكمان اهم حاجه ازاي يكسب ثقتك من اول وجديد
بس نقطه سهل تسامحي بس صعب تنسي...يبقى اتحملي الموضوع ده لوحدك بينك وبين نفسك طالما سامحتي ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> هههههـ آلعآدى بتآعنآ يآ روزآ
> 
> ...



الاعتراف نص الحل للمشكله..واول خطوه للتصحيح...الباقي بييجي بعد الاعتراف


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

*تصدقوا يا بنات مش عارفة ارد على السؤال لانه بالنسبالى صعب جدا 
مش متخيلة نفسى افتراضا ان جوزى جيه يعترفلى بخيانته 
هعمل ايه وقتها اكدب لو قلت هسامحه واكدب لو قلت مش هقدر اسامحه 
الموقف ده محدش يقدر يجاوب عليه غير اللى جربه لانه الكلام من برة الموضوع سهل لكن اللى جوه الوضع ده اكيد بيختلف بالنسباله *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> على فكرة انا قلت الاعتراف ان مجرد التفكير اني اخونها...المفروض كده انا مديون ليها واقول لها ان جالي التفكير ده...
> 
> لو خنتها فعـﻻً اكيييد ﻻزم اقول لها....من حقها تعرف...
> 
> في الحالتين انا غلطت في حقها....بس لو انا ما ارتكبتش الفعل ومجرد فكرت فيه...ممكن ما اقولهاش عشان ما اعكننش حياتها، بس ع الاقل هاحس اني مديون ليها وغلطان في حقها كتير....



هتقولها عشان من حقها تعرف بس ولا عشان انت غلطت ف حقها...
لو كل زوج او خطيب اعترف انو فكر يخون كان زمان كل البيوت خربت ولا مصر وصل عدد سكانها تسعه مليون نسمه ولا باقي البلدان العربيه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تصدقوا يا بنات مش عارفة ارد على السؤال لانه بالنسبالى صعب جدا
> مش متخيلة نفسى افتراضا ان جوزى جيه يعترفلى بخيانته
> هعمل ايه وقتها اكدب لو قلت هسامحه واكدب لو قلت مش هقدر اسامحه
> الموقف ده محدش يقدر يجاوب عليه غير اللى جربه لانه الكلام من برة الموضوع سهل لكن اللى جوه الوضع ده اكيد بيختلف بالنسباله *​



صح يا رورو
عشان كده انا كتبت ردي عشان يبان الموضوع من الناحيتين..والتجربه بتبقى اكبر دليل...
ربنا يبعد عنك اي خياانه يا ست البنات


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

هو انا عموماً مش ناوي اقع فيه بس فعـﻻً مش عارف....

انتو اللي تقولوا....


هو الثابت اني هاكون حاسس اني غلطان في حقها ومديونلها بكتير....

السؤال بقى...اقول لها ﻷن من حقها تعرف....وﻻ بﻻش عشان حياتها تفضل سعيدة، واحاول اعوضها بقى بمعاملة احسن من العادي وكده؟




* بس حلوة كلمة السؤال تفجر يا سيكرت 
ده انا طلعت قنبلة وانا مش واخد بالي...

موضوع حلو ومﻻحظة جميلة ومنتظر بقى اشوف رأي البنات


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صح يا رورو
> عشان كده انا كتبت ردي عشان يبان الموضوع من الناحيتين..والتجربه بتبقى اكبر دليل...
> ربنا يبعد عنك اي خياانه يا ست البنات


*فعلا كلامك صح يا لولو 
التجربة اكبر دليل 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى وعنك انتى كمان *​


----------



## ارجوان (26 يناير 2013)

حلوه هاد الأسلوب موجود في الكتب الرسمية يعني لو رحت على مؤسسة او على بنك مثلا وعايز تاخد كتاب بخص حسابك مثلا بيكتبو التالي:
السيد /السيدة    العميل / العميلة .... وهكذا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> هو انا عموماً مش ناوي اقع فيه بس فعـﻻً مش عارف....
> 
> انتو اللي تقولوا....
> 
> ...



هقولك
انت هتكون عارف الشخص اللي معاك صفاتو ايه...ومن هنا هتفكر تقول ولا لاء
ممكن تخاف منها انك تقولها عشان تتقي شرها ورده فعلها وممكن متقولهاش عشان تخاف عليها,,ممكن مش تقولها عشان انت من وجهة نظرك هي مش تستاهل انها تعرف اصلا عشان مش مهتمه بيك
في ستات كتيره ما بيهمها جوزها بيعمل ايه بره المهم بالليل يكون جنبها ويسيب مصروف اليوم..هنا تستخسر فيها انك تعترفلها...
هقولك امتى تقولها ,,,يوم ما بتكون بتودع وهات يا اعترافات,,عشان تتكل بدري وانت تريح ضميرك
رجاله خاينه مالهاش امان ..جاتهم ستميت خيبه...ده بره ردي عليك


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

رجاله خاينه مالهاش امان ..جاتهم ستميت خيبه

*موتينى ضحك يا لولو ههههههههه*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

انا شخصيا بالنسبة لشخصيتى الافضل ليا انه ميقوليش بس تكون مرة وعدت بس لو قالى هتعب بجد 
فالاحسن معرفش


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2013)

*..*

كلآمكـ وآقعى جداً يآ لولو وآسفة بجد على آلتجربة دى 
بس أكيد إنتِ إنسآنة جميلة ومميزهـ علشآن عرفتى تغفرى كدآ
وعدم آلنسيآن بيزود قيمة آلغفرآن بجد 



عندكـ حق يآ رورو تجربة صعب يتحكم عليهآ غير بآلمرور بيهآ


سؤآلكـ يآ جونى هو نفس آلسؤآل إللى محيرنى
هتكلم بشكل شخصى وعملى
أنآ مش هستحمل آلإعترآف دآ وهيسيب شرخ عميق جوآيآ
فهو أحسنله يتقى شر آلحلم ومآغلطش أصلاً 


 بس أوعى تفجرلنآ آلمنتدى وروكـ يجى يعتقلنآ كلنآ 





*..*​


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

روز: دي على طريقة what they don't know will not hurt them
وفعﻻً ماهو ممكن كنوع برضو من انه بيحاول يعاملها حتى احسن من العادي، انه ما يقولهاش عشان ماتتعكننش...


طب ما نسمع الناحية التانية؟ لو انتي خنتي جوزك....تقولي له وﻻ تعملي ايه؟
واعتبريه انسان كويس ومتحضر ومش هيضرب يعني....بس مثﻻً ممكن يمشي م البيت او كده...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا شخصيا بالنسبة لشخصيتى الافضل ليا انه ميقوليش بس تكون مرة وعدت بس لو قالى هتعب بجد
> فالاحسن معرفش



ولو عرفتي من حد تاني  هتبقى اصعب وساعتها ..؟؟
ولو قالك كنت عايز اقولك بس خفت عليكي..هيكون ردك يا ريت كنت قولت كان هيبقى اهون
هنا مش ممكن تسامحي..لكن موضوع يعترف هو من نفسو ,فيها ميزه انو هيكبر ف نظرك شويه رغم الجرح اللي سببهولك...
بس الميزه دي انو اعترف من نفسو  هتتمتص نص غضبك وهتون عليكي شويه....


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ولو عرفتي من حد تاني  هتبقى اصعب وساعتها ..؟؟
> ولو قالك كنت عايز اقولك بس خفت عليكي..هيكون ردك يا ريت كنت قولت كان هيبقى اهون
> هنا مش ممكن تسامحي..لكن موضوع يعترف هو من نفسو ,فيها ميزه انو هيكبر ف نظرك شويه رغم الجرح اللي سببهولك...
> بس الميزه دي انو اعترف من نفسو  هتتمتص نص غضبك وهتون عليكي شويه....



ممكن 
بس ممكن بردو معرفش خالص يالوسينتو لا منه ولا من غيره ويفضل سر لغاية ما نموت وده هيبقا احسنلى بكتير من انى اعرف لانى هتجرح فى كل الحالات حتى لو سامحته هتجرح جدا بردو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> روز: دي على طريقة what they don't know will not hurt them
> وفعﻻً ماهو ممكن كنوع برضو من انه بيحاول يعاملها حتى احسن من العادي، انه ما يقولهاش عشان ماتتعكننش...
> 
> 
> ...



هنا لو الست خااااااااااااااااانت=تختفي من حياه الراجل ده
مينفعشششششششششش حلووول تانيه


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *
> ** بس أوعى تفجرلنآ آلمنتدى وروكـ يجى يعتقلنآ كلنآ
> 
> 
> *​





Secret_flower قال:


> *[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ..*​


*



بس هو ييجي ده انا ودونا مستنيينه من اسبوعيين عشان حاجة كده وهو مختفي!

شكلي هاضطر اضرب قنبلة فعﻻً عشان ياخد باله وييجي  بس مش هيعمل لي اللي انا عايزه كده [/SIZE]*


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هنا لو الست خااااااااااااااااانت=تختفي من حياه الراجل ده
> مينفعشششششششششش حلووول تانيه



تختفي يعني ايه؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ممكن
> بس ممكن بردو معرفش خالص يالوسينتو لا منه ولا من غيره ويفضل سر لغاية ما نموت وده هيبقا احسنلى بكتير من انى اعرف لانى هتجرح فى كل الحالات حتى لو سامحته هتجرح جدا بردو



مكمن برضو
بس انا حطيت احتمال تاني حبيت اعرف رئيك..بس انتي مش استحملتي الموضوع حتى في الاحتمال...


انت يا اللي هاخد روز اوعىىىىىىىىىىىى تجرحهااااااااااا ده صعب اوي تداوي جرحهاااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2013)

طب ما نسمع الناحية التانية؟ لو انتي خنتي جوزك....تقولي له وﻻ تعملي ايه؟
واعتبريه انسان كويس ومتحضر ومش هيضرب يعني....بس مثﻻً ممكن يمشي م البيت او كده

...تصدق يا جونى موضوعك ده خلانى افكر لو الست الى عملت كدا وده قليل اووووووى لما بيحصل مش عارفة ليه متخيلة رد فعل الرجل هنا زى ما كنا بنشوف فى الافلام الابيض والاسود بتاعت زمان يطلع المسدس على طول هههههههههه مفيش تفاهم عنده 
متهيالى انه صعب انه يغفرلها حتى لو بينهم اولاد ساعتها هينفصل منها سواء بقا طلاق او انفصال 
ومش عاوز حد يدخل يقولى يعنى انتى مطلعة الرجالة انها مش بتسامح وانت بس اللى بتسامحوا انا مقلتش ان الستات بس اللى بتسامح ده بيرجع لللست ومدى تسامحها وغفرانها بقى 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مكمن برضو
> بس انا حطيت احتمال تاني حبيت اعرف رئيك..بس انتي مش استحملتي الموضوع حتى في الاحتمال...
> 
> 
> انت يا اللي هاخد روز اوعىىىىىىىىىىىى تجرحهااااااااااا ده صعب اوي تداوي جرحهاااا




هههههههه اه فعلا قوليله بقا يالوسينتو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> تختفي يعني ايه؟


متبقاش موجوده ف حياتو
لان زي ماقالت رورو صعببب يغفرلها
الامر صعبب كتيرر ...هنا


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2013)

*..*

طآلمآ كدآ يآ جونى يبقى يآ رب يجى بس من غير إعتقآلآت 


*بآلنسبة للست إللى تخون*
مفروض آلسؤآل يتوجه للرجل مش آلست
وآلإجآبة هتكون أمآ هيقتلهآ أو هيقول لآ يمكن تخونى أصلاً 

على آلعموم آلخيآنة بأى شكل ومن أى طرف بشوفهآ غآلباً نهآية آلجوآز




*..*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> طآلمآ كدآ يآ جونى يبقى يآ رب يجى بس من غير إعتقآلآت
> 
> ...



انا قريت مشاكل كده الراجل بيطرح مشكلتو وبيقول خانتني وسامحتها ورجعت تاني اكتشفت خيانتها وبيسال يعمل ايه؟؟؟
انا بقى ببقى مصدومه مش عارفه استوعب المشكله وكنت ناويه انزل كام مشكله من  النوع ده
كل واحد ورده فعلو  في اي موقف بيحصلو


----------



## Strident (26 يناير 2013)

ﻻ اكيد انا مش هاقتل يعني...

بس لسه باتخيل الموقف ومش عارف هاسامحها وﻻ هاسيب لها البيت وامشي...

بس بما اني مش هاقدر اعيش لوحدي وﻻ احب غيرها....لو هي فعـﻻً ندمانة هاسامحها اظن....بس مرة تانية بقى هتبقى ليلة سودا ومش هارجعلها تاني...


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا قريت مشاكل كده الراجل بيطرح مشكلتو وبيقول خانتني وسامحتها ورجعت تاني اكتشفت خيانتها وبيسال يعمل ايه؟؟؟
> انا بقى ببقى مصدومه مش عارفه استوعب المشكله وكنت ناويه انزل كام مشكله من  النوع ده
> كل واحد ورده فعلو  في اي موقف بيحصلو


أهآ بس أنآ قصدى على عدم توقعه للموقف أصلاً .. قبل مآ يمر بيه
يمكن لإن خيآنة آلست فى مجتمعنآ صعبة آلتصور مقآرنة بخيآنة آلرجل

بس أكيد فيه قله بتغفر لو حصل
مش عآرفة بصرآحة إللى يخون مرتين دآ يتعمل فيه إيه :t32:




*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> أهآ بس أنآ قصدى على عدم توقعه للموقف أصلاً .. قبل مآ يمر بيه
> يمكن لإن خيآنة آلست فى مجتمعنآ صعبة آلتصور مقآرنة بخيآنة آلرجل
> 
> بس أكيد فيه قله بتغفر لو حصل
> ...


اقولك انا يا سيكرت اللى يخون مرتين يتعمل فى ايه 
انتى تنزلى تجيبى ساطور كدا من اقرب جزار علشان يبقى حامى ومش يتعبك فى التقطيع 
وتجيبى اكياس وتقطعى وتعبى يا روحى 
وبعد تنزلى فى الشارع وترمى كل حتة فى ناحية 
يلا خلى الكلاب تاكل :act31:
قال يخون مرتين قال يبقى يستاهل بقى الى يجراله ​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقولك انا يا سيكرت اللى يخون مرتين يتعمل فى ايه
> انتى تنزلى تجيبى ساطور كدا من اقرب جزار علشان يبقى حامى ومش يتعبك فى التقطيع
> وتجيبى اكياس وتقطعى وتعبى يا روحى
> وبعد تنزلى فى الشارع وترمى كل حتة فى ناحية
> ...



هههههههه المرأة والساطور


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه المرأة والساطور


*طب بزمتك يا روز خان مرة وسمحناه يخون تانى ليه هى الدنيا سايبة اومال فين السواطير والاكياس :kap:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب بزمتك يا روز خان مرة وسمحناه يخون تانى ليه هى الدنيا سايبة اومال فين السواطير والاكياس :kap:*​



لا طبعا الساطور يشتغل امال هما عملوه ليه ؟ مش علشان الرجالة ؟متخليش فى نفسك حاجة الساطور وكل الاسلحة 
اقولك ؟ فجرية هههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا طبعا الساطور يشتغل امال هما عملوه ليه ؟ مش علشان الرجالة ؟متخليش فى نفسك حاجة الساطور وكل الاسلحة
> اقولك ؟ فجرية هههههههههههه:yahoo:


*ههههههههههههه لا لا يا روز افجره السر الالهى هيطلع بسرعة مش هيحس بحاجة 
انا عاوزة اعزبه الاول قبل ما يقابل وجه كريم :yahoo:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا لا يا روز افجره السر الالهى هيطلع بسرعة مش هيحس بحاجة
> انا عاوزة اعزبه الاول قبل ما يقابل وجه كريم :yahoo:*​



هههههههه انتى بقيتى شريرة كده ليه ؟ فين جوزك يسمع لعله يستفيد :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه انتى بقيتى شريرة كده ليه ؟ فين جوزك يسمع لعله يستفيد :yahoo:


*اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب يا روز ههههههههههه*
*لا استرى عليا ربنا يستر عليكى يا اوختشى *
*اصل استفذيت اوى قال يخون مرتين قال *
​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب يا روز ههههههههههه*
> *لا استرى عليا ربنا يستر عليكى يا اوختشى *
> *اصل استفذيت اوى قال يخون مرتين قال *
> ​



ههههههه لا انا بقول يسمع علشان يتعظ :yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه لا انا بقول علشان يتعظ :yahoo:


*هههههههههه لا اطمنى يا روزة هو غلبان ميقدرش يفكر حتى :spor2:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقولك انا يا سيكرت اللى يخون مرتين يتعمل فى ايه
> انتى تنزلى تجيبى ساطور كدا من اقرب جزار علشان يبقى حامى ومش يتعبك فى التقطيع
> وتجيبى اكياس وتقطعى وتعبى يا روحى
> وبعد تنزلى فى الشارع وترمى كل حتة فى ناحية
> ...


هههههههـ بس بينى وبينكـ يآ رورو أنآ بخآف من آلدم 
حتى دآ إللى مخلى علآقتى بطبخ آلكآئنآت آلحية بآيظة خآلص
إلآ لو متقطعة ومتنضفة جآهزهـ

تفتكرى فيه حد ممكن يقطعه وأنآ أوزع على آلكلآب leasantrleasantr 


*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> هههههههـ بس بينى وبينكـ يآ رورو أنآ بخآف من آلدم
> حتى دآ إللى مخلى علآقتى بطبخ آلكآئنآت آلحية بآيظة خآلص
> إلآ لو متقطعة ومتنضفة جآهزهـ
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه احنا فى عصر النهضة كل شىء جايز 
يمكن بكرة يطلعولنا قطاعة بالكهربا 
متتعبيش نفسك انتى يا قلبى 
  اوزعلك انا *​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا لا يا روز افجره السر الالهى هيطلع بسرعة مش هيحس بحاجة
> انا عاوزة اعزبه الاول قبل ما يقابل وجه كريم :yahoo:*​



يا لهوي!! ده انا لو هي خانتني مرتين هاسيبها وامشي وخﻻص معنديش انا الاذية الفظيعة دي!!

انا زي سيكرت كده....ممكن انزل اوزع معاها ع الكﻻب...خصوصاً لو هي بتخاف م الكﻻب...انا هاقرف امسك اللحمة طبعاً فانا هامسك الكلب وسيكرت تأكله 


بصي يا رورو....انتي اقطعيهم صباع صباع....وبعدين الايد، وبعدين الدراع، وبعدين الكتف...
وبعدين رجليه...وبعدين ركبه، وبعدين الفخذتين....وبعدين رقبته


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يا لهوي!! ده انا لو هي خانتني مرتين هاسيبها وامشي وخﻻص معنديش انا الاذية الفظيعة دي!!
> 
> انا زي سيكرت كده....ممكن انزل اوزع معاها ع الكﻻب...خصوصاً لو هي بتخاف م الكﻻب...انا هاقرف امسك اللحمة طبعاً فانا هامسك الكلب وسيكرت تأكله
> 
> ...


*يا ماما ايه فيلم الرعب ده يا جونى انت صدقت 
ده انا بخاف من خيالى 
بس انا بعبر عن  شعورى من العضب 
وانا ليه اعمل ده كله ماله ميدان التحرير ها ها 
انا اخد كل بنات المنتدى وننزل التحرير نعمل ثورة ضد خيانة الرجل بس كدا :spor2: 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2013)

*..
*
ههههههـ دآ فعلاً قلب بفيلم رعب 
آلثورة أحسن يآ رورو 

أو ممكن جونى يعمل فينآ جميلة ويقطع ويوزع هو .. هتبقى روبن هود آلمشآكل آلزوجية :t13:

 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> ههههههـ دآ فعلاً قلب بفيلم رعب
> آلثورة أحسن يآ رورو
> ...



ﻻ اقطع ايه! ده انا اقرف ابص لها حتى....

ده انا فوق باقول سيكرت هي تمسك اللحمة وتوزعها وانا هامسك الكلب بس كده


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2013)

*..
*
مآ هو لآزم ندبسكـ فى حآجة مآدمت آلولد آلوحيد فى آلمصطبة يآ جونى :spor2:
 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> مآ هو لآزم ندبسكـ فى حآجة مآدمت آلولد آلوحيد فى آلمصطبة يآ جونى :spor2:
> 
> ...



هههههه مانا قلت هامسك الكﻻب بقى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

امممم المصطبه اللي ماشيه ع مزاج الناس,,وبترد ع مزاجها مع انهم مش معزومين هنا اصلا,,,,
يارب خليني ساكته


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

ازيكم ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2013)

*..
*
كويسين يآ روزآ إزيكـ إنتِ وفينكـ من موضوع آلتوزيع وآلتقطيع دآ ^_^

ولولو يآ ريت تتكلمى شكلهآ هتبقى خنآقة وأدينآ بنتسلى :spor2:

 


*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*منورين يا بنات هى دى البنات ولا بلاش 
عاوزه تقطيع واكياس ودم ومش مهم مين اللى يقطع 
المهم ان فى رجل هيتقطع وخلاص 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

ههههههه ما انا قولت رأيى ياسيكرت 
المرأة والساطور :yahoo:


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورين يا بنات هى دى البنات ولا بلاش
> عاوزه تقطيع واكياس ودم ومش مهم مين اللى يقطع
> المهم ان فى رجل هيتقطع وخلاص
> هههههههههههه*​



ايه!

ماهو مفيش راجل غيري حالياً يعني انا اللي هاتقطع؟
طب ليه طيب انا عملت ايه انا؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ايه!
> 
> ماهو مفيش راجل غيري حالياً يعني انا اللي هاتقطع؟
> طب ليه طيب انا عملت ايه انا؟


*ههههههههههه لا متقلقش يا جونى لست انت هذا الرجل 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> امممم المصطبه اللي ماشيه ع مزاج الناس,,وبترد ع مزاجها مع انهم مش معزومين هنا اصلا,,,,
> يارب خليني ساكته


*لولو اول واحدة هتوافقنى على التقطيع ده *​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا متقلقش يا جونى لست انت هذا الرجل
> *​



ففففف خضيتيني 

طيب امال مين بقى؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لولو اول واحدة هتوافقنى على التقطيع ده *​



انا اوافقكككك انتي ع كلللل حاااجه


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2013)

*..
*
ههههههـ أحبكم يآ بنآت وإنتم متشجعين ومشجعنى على آلإجرآم كدآ 

طب بمنآسبة آلدم إللى غرق آلمصطبة 
إيه رأيكم فى فى إللى ممكن يقتل لو شآف مرآته بتخونه أو آلعكس
خصوصاً إن آلقآنون بيصرح دآ زى مآ شوفنآ فى آلأفلآم 

 


*..*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ففففف خضيتيني
> 
> طيب امال مين بقى؟



انت فضولي اوي كده ليه


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ففففف خضيتيني
> 
> طيب امال مين بقى؟


*ههههههههههه الرجل الخائن 
تصدق ينفع اسم فيلم *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا اوافقكككك انتي ع كلللل حاااجه


*تسلميلى يا قلبى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> ههههههـ أحبكم يآ بنآت وإنتم متشجعين ومشجعنى على آلإجرآم كدآ
> 
> ...


*مش عارفة ليه يا سيكرت حاسة ان ده بيحصل فى الافلام بس 
معتقدش انه بيحصل كتير فى الحقيقة الا فى حالات بسيطة اووووووووى وبعدين هيستفيد ايه لما يموتها ولا هى تموته هيتسجن وهيخسر كل حاجة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (27 يناير 2013)

لا ممكن تحصل ويقتلها بس انا شايفة ساعتها لازم يتحاكم بشكل كامل كجريمة كاملة لانى بسمع ان ديه ساعتها بتتحط كجريمة للدفاع عن الشرف وده كلام مش مظبوط فى رأيى لان القتل قتل


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش عارفة ليه يا سيكرت حاسة ان ده بيحصل فى الافلام بس
> معتقدش انه بيحصل كتير فى الحقيقة الا فى حالات بسيطة اووووووووى وبعدين هيستفيد ايه لما يموتها ولا هى تموته هيتسجن وهيخسر كل حاجة *​


أنآ كمآن بحسهآ خطوة فظيعة خصوصاً إن دآ مش أى قتل دآ حد مفروض إنه بيحبه
بس مش عآرفة آلصدمة دى ممكن توصل فعلاً لشعور زى دآ إنه يستحل قتله


 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..
> *
> ههههههـ أحبكم يآ بنآت وإنتم متشجعين ومشجعنى على آلإجرآم كدآ
> 
> ...




جرائم الشرف مشكلة كبيرة

وانا ضد القتل طبعاً واللي يعمل كده ﻻزم يتعدم...


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

في انجلترا بيصوتوا من المهاجرين (......) بسبب جرايم زي دي...زي ان اخ يكتشف ان اخته ليها عﻻقة مع حد يقوم قاتلها....

وكان فيه حكم مدوي من قريب لأنه خفف العقوبة في واحد عمل حاجة زي كده....وانجلترا اتقلبت وقال لك هيطبقوا الشريعة بقى وكده...


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا ممكن تحصل ويقتلها بس انا شايفة ساعتها لازم يتحاكم بشكل كامل كجريمة كاملة لانى بسمع ان ديه ساعتها بتتحط كجريمة للدفاع عن الشرف وده كلام مش مظبوط فى رأيى لان القتل قتل


مآ هو أنآ مش عآيزة أبصلهآ من نآحية آلشرف لإن فى آلحآلة دى هى إخطأت فى حق نفسهآ .. وربنآ ومن بعدهـ آلقآنون إللى مفروض يدينوهآ

لكن قصدت صدمة آلخيآنة خصوصاً لو إكتشفهآ بنفسه 


 


*..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> أنآ كمآن بحسهآ خطوة فظيعة خصوصاً إن دآ مش أى قتل دآ حد مفروض إنه بيحبه
> بس مش عآرفة آلصدمة دى ممكن توصل فعلاً لشعور زى دآ إنه يستحل قتله
> 
> 
> ...


*ايوة فعلا عندك حق علشان كدا كنت بقول انه صعب حد برة الموضوع يحكم عليه كدا لازم يعيش التجربة لانه الكلام من برة مش هيوصف المشاعر الحقيقية *​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

في انجلترا بيصوتوا من المهاجرين (......) بسبب جرايم زي دي...زي ان اخ يكتشف ان اخته ليها عﻻقة مع حد يقوم قاتلها....

وكان فيه حكم مدوي من قريب لأنه خفف العقوبة في واحد عمل حاجة زي كده....وانجلترا اتقلبت وقال لك هيطبقوا الشريعة بقى وكده...


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

ﻻ مهما حصل اكيد مش هاقتلها....


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ﻻ مهما حصل اكيد مش هاقتلها....


*جونى انت بتطلع اوشاعة عليا فى المنتدى 
شكلنا هنقطع حد دلوقتى فعلا :budo:*​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

انا بريء :2::2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا بريء :2::2:


*على يدددددددددى كونتا قاعد هنا وولددته كنتى هانم قاعدة هناااااااااك 
وانا على نغمة واحدة مخدوش يا بابا مخدوش يا بابا *​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

"انا مش هاتكلم إﻻ في وجود المحامي بتاعي"  (زي عادل امام في هالو امريكا)


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*جونى انت كدا زودتها اوووووووووى 
مين اللى مفترية تىىىىىىىى
انااااااااااااااااااااا
ده انت لو جبت محامين البلد كلها مش هتخلصك من ايدى *​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

ﻻ انا كده هارفع محضر عدم تعرض!

:warning:


انا مش هاتكلم اﻻ في وجود المحامي بتاعي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ﻻ انا كده هارفع محضر عدم تعرض!
> 
> :warning:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههه طب انا كمان بقا مش هتكلم غير فى وجود المحامى بتاعك فى انتظاره *​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه طب انا كمان بقا مش هتكلم غير فى وجود المحامى بتاعك فى انتظاره *​



هههههههه وانا كده هاجيبه مثﻻً؟ انا هامسك في الكلمة دي من بقك ومش جايبه خالص وابقى كده في السليم خلينا مستنيينه للأبد بقى 

حلووووو اوي...مصلحة


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> هههههههه وانا كده هاجيبه مثﻻً؟ انا هامسك في الكلمة دي من بقك ومش جايبه خالص وابقى كده في السليم خلينا مستنيينه للأبد بقى
> 
> حلووووو اوي...مصلحة


*ههههههههههه خاف الله خااااااااااااااف *​


----------



## Strident (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه خاف الله خااااااااااااااف *​



واحدة ماسكة لي ساطور ﻻزم اخاف....السﻻح يطول وﻻ حاجة وانا مش عايز اموت بريء 
انا لسه فيه حاجات كتير اوي عايز اعملها في حياتي مش ناوي اموت دلوقتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*يا بنات اجمع هنا فى مصطبتنا حببتنا 
المصطبة مصطبتنا والمنتدى منتدانا 
نرغى برحتنا ولا حد يشد فى شعره ولا حد يقرع ههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

هههههههههه
اه عندك حق يا رورو
اصلا مصطبه مشلوله


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> اه عندك حق يا رورو
> اصلا مصطبه مشلوله


*هههههههههههههه حلوة مشلولة دى 
ضحكتينى يا لولو اه تحسى ان دمها تقيل كدا كوبة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه حلوة مشلولة دى
> ضحكتينى يا لولو اه تحسى ان دمها تقيل كدا كوبة *​



ههههههههه
صحح
هي واثقه   فينها


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> صحح
> هي واثقه   فينها


*فتحت خمس دقايق واختفت من غير ما تقول مش عارفة ليه *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)

*ايوة الدنيا هنا تحسيها براح و تراوة 

عاملين ايه يا كتاكيت *


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*فى سؤال هيجننى يا بنات هههههههههه
طبعا كتير منكم بيسمع اسامة منير وعارفين رقته وصوته 
الغريبة بقا ان كل البنات اللى بتتصل بيه 
بيبقوا خلاص هيشلونى من كتر النحنحة والركة الزيادة 
حد يقولى ليه علشان قربت اتشل *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايوة الدنيا هنا تحسيها براح و تراوة
> 
> عاملين ايه يا كتاكيت *


*هههههههه مش كدا يا شقاوة 
كويسين يا قلبى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فى سؤال هيجننى يا بنات هههههههههه
> طبعا كتير منكم بيسمع اسامة منير وعارفين رقته وصوته
> الغريبة بقا ان كل البنات اللى بتتصل بيه
> بيبقوا خلاص هيشلونى من كتر النحنحة والركة الزيادة
> حد يقولى ليه علشان قربت اتشل *​



*ههههههههههههههههههه الاول اضمنيلى ان محدش عارف صوتى هيشوف الرد دة :smil12: 
هو اسامة صوته مش رقيق هو صوته عميق .. العمق اللى فى صوته هو اللى بيتوه :cry2: 
البنات بقا عندهم اعتقاد مش فاهمة جايبينه منين انها لو صوتها نحنوح و مسرسع و رفيع تبقى هى بنوتة و حلوة  ! و لاحظى انهم بيتصلو بيه بعد 12 بليل و فى الغالب بتكلمه من ورا اهله و هى مستخبية تحت السرير و خايفة حد يسمعها :smil12: فكل واحدة عايزة تعمل انها اجمل واحدة بقا و اكثرهم انوثة فتلاقيها موطية صوتها و بين كل كلمة و التانية تاخد نفس و تنهيدة و الذى منه لزوم الاشتغالة *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه الاول اضمنيلى ان محدش عارف صوتى هيشوف الرد دة :smil12:
> هو اسامة صوته مش رقيق هو صوته عميق .. العمق اللى فى صوته هو اللى بيتوه :cry2:
> البنات بقا عندهم اعتقاد مش فاهمة جايبينه منين انها لو صوتها نحنوح و مسرسع و رفيع تبقى هى بنوتة و حلوة  ! و لاحظى انهم بيتصلو بيه بعد 12 بليل و فى الغالب بتكلمه من ورا اهله و هى مستخبية تحت السرير و خايفة حد يسمعها :smil12: فكل واحدة عايزة تعمل انها اجمل واحدة بقا و اكثرهم انوثة فتلاقيها موطية صوتها و بين كل كلمة و التانية تاخد نفس و تنهيدة و الذى منه لزوم الاشتغالة *


*وانا اضمنهالك ازاى دى بقا ههههههههههه
اه يا اوختى دول جبولى شلل رعاش من كتر النحنحة 
وع رايك تلاقيها قاعدة تحت السرير وهى بتكلمه زى فيلم غاوى حب 
ههههههههههه الحلو حلو لو صحى من النوم مش بالنحنحة *​


----------



## girgis2 (28 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه الاول اضمنيلى ان محدش عارف صوتى هيشوف الرد دة :smil12:
> هو اسامة صوته مش رقيق هو صوته عميق .. العمق اللى فى صوته هو اللى بيتوه :cry2:
> البنات بقا عندهم اعتقاد مش فاهمة جايبينه منين انها لو صوتها نحنوح و مسرسع و رفيع تبقى هى بنوتة و حلوة  ! و لاحظى انهم بيتصلو بيه بعد 12 بليل و فى الغالب بتكلمه من ورا اهله و هى مستخبية تحت السرير و خايفة حد يسمعها :smil12: فكل واحدة عايزة تعمل انها اجمل واحدة بقا و اكثرهم انوثة فتلاقيها موطية صوتها و بين كل كلمة و التانية تاخد نفس و تنهيدة و الذى منه لزوم الاشتغالة *



*ههههههههههههههههه مش ممكن

أنا هموت من كتر الضحك
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2013)

هههههه هاتولي رقم البرنامج طيب ههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه مش ممكن
> 
> أنا هموت من كتر الضحك
> *​



الاعداء بيظهرو   وقت الشماته ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه هاتولي رقم البرنامج طيب ههههههه


*اوعى تكونى عاوزة تكلميه من تحت السرير يا لولو 
هتتنفخى لو جوزك سمعك هههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا اضمنهالك ازاى دى بقا ههههههههههه
> اه يا اوختى دول جبولى شلل رعاش من كتر النحنحة
> وع رايك تلاقيها قاعدة تحت السرير وهى بتكلمه زى فيلم غاوى حب
> ههههههههههه الحلو حلو لو صحى من النوم مش بالنحنحة *​


*
ههههههههههههههه نسيت اقولك تضمنيلى كمان ان مفيش رجالة تدخل :smil12: 
هههههههههههههه انا صحابى قعدو يحكو على اسامة منير فى ثانوية عامة و بينى و بينك انا مكنتش فضياله كنت متابعة كاس الامم الافريقية كنت شيفاه اهم :banned: و تعدى سنين و السنة اللى فاتت ايام الامتحانات و نظرًا لانى كنت مشغولة جدًا و من كتر الحاجات اللى ورايا مش عارفة اعمل حاجة :a82:.. سيبت الدنيا و دخلت الانترنت فتحت اقرا خبر فى صفحة عجيبة كدة طلعت مرتبطة براديو اف ام و لقيت اسامة منير شغال .. قولت خير و بركة لقيت حاجة اعملها اهو :dance: قعدت اسمعه هلكت ضحك .. سمعته بعدها مرة او اتنين بالصدفة برضه بسبب الفراغ اللى انا فيه و بعدها خوفت اموت ناقصة عمر بسببه فقولت كفاية :t13:*



girgis2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه مش ممكن
> 
> أنا هموت من كتر الضحك
> *​



*بعد الشر عليك ... حد قالك تدخل المنطقة المحذورة دى :yahoo:

تدوم الضحكة يارب *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اوعى تكونى عاوزة تكلميه من تحت السرير يا لولو
> هتتنفخى لو جوزك سمعك هههههههههه*​



هههههههه اه ناويه بس من المطبخ ههههه
لا عادي هو هديه رقم برنامج المسابقات بتاعه ايه  هو الفرق بين الصورتين وخصوصا لو صوره لهيفاء  ومذيعه بتتلوي لوحدها:t32:
فمش هياخد بالو حتى لو كلمت تامر حسني:wub:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه اه ناويه بس من المطبخ ههههه
> لا عادي هو هديه رقم برنامج المسابقات بتاعه ايه  هو الفرق بين الصورتين وخصوصا لو صوره لهيفاء  ومذيعه بتتلوي لوحدها:t32:
> فمش هياخد بالو حتى لو كلمت تامر حسني:wub:



*هههههههههههههههه حلوة و انتى عارفة ديته كدة :smil12: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه اه ناويه بس من المطبخ ههههه
> لا عادي هو هديه رقم برنامج المسابقات بتاعه ايه  هو الفرق بين الصورتين وخصوصا لو صوره لهيفاء  ومذيعه بتتلوي لوحدها:t32:
> فمش هياخد بالو حتى لو كلمت تامر حسني:wub:


*هههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه نسيت اقولك تضمنيلى كمان ان مفيش رجالة تدخل :smil12: 
هههههههههههههه انا صحابى قعدو يحكو على اسامة منير فى ثانوية عامة و بينى و  بينك انا مكنتش فضياله كنت متابعة كاس الامم الافريقية كنت شيفاه اهم :banned: و تعدى سنين و السنة اللى فاتت ايام الامتحانات و نظرًا لانى كنت مشغولة جدًا و من كتر الحاجات اللى ورايا مش عارفة اعمل حاجة :a82:..  سيبت الدنيا و دخلت الانترنت فتحت اقرا خبر فى صفحة عجيبة كدة طلعت مرتبطة  براديو اف ام و لقيت اسامة منير شغال .. قولت خير و بركة لقيت حاجة اعملها  اهو :dance:  قعدت اسمعه هلكت ضحك .. سمعته بعدها مرة او اتنين بالصدفة برضه بسبب  الفراغ اللى انا فيه و بعدها خوفت اموت ناقصة عمر بسببه فقولت كفاية :t13:*

*ههههههههههههه يعنى انتى ملقتيش حاجة تعمليها فى وقت 
فراغك غير انك تسمعى اسامه منير قولتيلى انتى فى كليه ايه *

​


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه الاول اضمنيلى ان محدش عارف صوتى هيشوف الرد دة :smil12: *


*:hlp::hlp::hlp:*
*ليكِ عين تكتبى كومنت زى دة ... انت تحديداً مش المفروض تتكلمى عن الرقه والنحنحه خااااااااااااااالث ... :a63:*

*يلا .. هاستر عليك ومش هفضحك .. انا مش هنا يا ناس leasantr*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *:hlp::hlp::hlp:*
> *ليكِ عين تكتبى كومنت زى دة ... انت تحديداً مش المفروض تتكلمى عن الرقه والنحنحه خااااااااااااااالث ... :a63:*
> 
> *يلا .. هاستر عليك ومش هفضحك .. انا مش هنا يا ناس leasantr*​



*هههههههههههههههههههه مش هنا يا ناس بعد الفضايح .. بس انا مش ببقى تحت السرير ولا ببقى بعد 12  هعملك ايه صوتى كدة .. بفكر اتعلم لغة الاشارة بدل الصوت اللى فاضحنى دة 

تعيشى و تفضحينى ياقلبى :wub: *

*و حسابك معايا بعديـــــــــــــــــن *


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2013)

ههههههه انا كمان صوتى فاضحنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*سالخير يا بنات ايه الهدوء ده انا مش واخده على كدا*​


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

*بقولكم ايه ما تيجوا نتكلم عن احلام مستغانمى ... مين فيكم قرا ليها روايه*
*حالياً انا بقرالها "نسيان" جميله اوى ... بس مش شايفه انها روايه اد ما هى ادب بليغ ... فين الروايه فى الروايه تتييي D:*​


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير يا بنات ايه الهدوء ده انا مش واخده على كدا*​


*انا جيت اهو :spor2:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *انا جيت اهو :spor2:*


*الف لحمدلله على السلامة 
كل ده فى السكة هههههههههه*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2013)

ازيكو يابناتيت 

ههههه ياوايت انا مش بحب احلام جربت مرة اقرالها ذاكرة الجسد مقدرتش اكملها بصراحة هى اسلوبها جميل كبلاغة وادب لكن مفيش قصة معينة تقدرى تمسكيها او انا حسيت كده معرفش 

انا شخصيا فى الروايات والقصص القصيرة بحب يوسف ادريس ده ملك القصة القصيرة 
ونجيب محفوظ 
يمكن لانى اه بحب الحاجات الانسانية واللى فيها مشاعر بس احبها تكون قريبة من الواقع يعنى زى سيناريو كده 
انما مجرد بلاغة وادب هى جميلة طبعا لكن مش من اولويات قرايتى يعنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

ازيك يا روز 
انا بحبلها اوووووى روايه نسيان وبالاخص الجزء ده كلماتها رووووووووعة 


 
 






وحدها التي ستأتي بعدي ستنصفني 
وهي تفرغ جيوب قلبك 
ستكتشف ... كم كنت ثريّآ بي ..
ادخلي الحب كبيرة واخرجي منه أميرة ..لأنك كما تدخلينه ستبقين 
ارتفعي حتى لا تطال أخرى قامتك العشقية ..
في الحب لا تفرطي في شيء ... بل كوني مفرطة في كل شيء ...
اذهبي في كل حالة إلى أقصاها ...في التطرف تكمن قوتك ويخلد أثرك ...
إن اعتدلت أصبحت امرأة عادية يمكن نسيانها واستبدالها ....
لا تحبي .... اعشقي 
لا تنفقي ...أغدقي 
لا تصغري .... ترّفعي 
لا تعقلي ... افقدي عقلك 
لا تقيمي في قلبه .... بل تفشّي فيه 
لا تكوني عشيقته ....بل زوجة قلبه 
لا تكوني حاجزه ... بل دافعه 
لا تكوني عذره .... بل غايته 
لا تكوني واقعه .... ظلّي حلمه ..
لا تكوني دائمآ سعادته .... كوني أحيانآ ألمه 
لا تبكيه ....أَبكيه 
كوني أرقه وأميرة نومه 
كوني بين النساء اسمه ...
ذكرياته ومشاريع غده ...
لا تكوني يده ... كوني بصمته 
لا تغاري من ماضيه فأنت مستقبله ...ولا من عائلته لأنك قبيلته 
لا تكوني ساعته كوني معصمه ...
تقمّصي كل امرأة لها قرابة به... وكل أنثى يمكن أن يحتاج إليها 
كوني بيته 


​


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ازيكو يابناتيت
> ههههه ياوايت انا مش بحب احلام جربت مرة اقرالها ذاكرة الجسد مقدرتش اكملها بصراحة هى اسلوبها جميل كبلاغة وادب لكن مفيش قصة معينة تقدرى تمسكيها او انا حسيت كده معرفش
> انا شخصيا فى الروايات والقصص القصيرة بحب يوسف ادريس ده ملك القصة القصيرة
> ونجيب محفوظ
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعنى الحمدلله انا مش غبيه ولا فهمى على ادى .. هو فعلاً مفيش روايه فى الروايه :hlp:... بس هى جميله وممتعه ... بحس انها بتقول زى كلمات واقوال حلوه ... بس مش لاقيه لا عقده ولا شخصيات .. *

*احكيلى طيب عن يوسف ادريس ونجيب محفوظ .. ولو هقرالهم اقرالهم ايه ... عشان انا بحب اجدد ... كفايا كدة على اجاثا كريستى وانيس منصور بقى :kap:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يعنى الحمدلله انا مش غبيه ولا فهمى على ادى .. هو فعلاً مفيش روايه فى الروايه :hlp:... بس هى جميله وممتعه ... بحس انها بتقول زى كلمات واقوال حلوه ... بس مش لاقيه لا عقده ولا شخصيات .. *
> 
> *احكيلى طيب عن يوسف ادريس ونجيب محفوظ .. ولو هقرالهم اقرالهم ايه ... عشان انا بحب اجدد ... كفايا كدة على اجاثا كريستى وانيس منصور بقى :kap:*​



هههههههه لا مش انتى لوحدك 
انا انصحك تبتدى بيوسف ادريس 
اقريلة رواية الحرام والعيب ابتدى بدول وانتى هتدمنى اسلوبه


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ازيك يا روز
> انا بحبلها اوووووى روايه نسيان وبالاخص الجزء ده كلماتها رووووووووعة
> وحدها التي ستأتي بعدي ستنصفني
> وهي تفرغ جيوب قلبك
> ...


*هى تهبل وكلامها بدييييييييييييييييع ...*
*بس فين الروايه .. ايه القصه اللى بتحكيها ... واضح انك قريتى نسيان قبل كدة ... انا لسه فى اولها :Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه لا مش انتى لوحدك
> انا انصحك تبتدى بيوسف ادريس
> اقريلة رواية الحرام والعيب ابتدى بدول وانتى هتدمنى اسلوبه


*الحرام والعيب ... قفلتينى يا روز **:smi411: !!!*
*هو مش يوسف ادريس دة كان كاتب روايه عن بطل اسمه شمس .. اعتقد ال Summary كان انها بنت متعجرفه وهى اميره اصلا وكل اللى بيتقدملها ترفضه ... واتقدملها شاب فقير اسمه شمس وقالها هاخدك يومين فى الغابه ... واتراهنوا على حاجة ... عارفه الروايه تيي يا روز :wub: ... حد حكالى عليها بس مش فاكره غير كدة .. *

*بالمناسبه هو الحرام والعيب دول ... بيحكوا عن ايه *​


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

ربنا يخلي الحاج دان براون 


- أنا أنصح بقراية "أوﻻد حارتنا" لنجيب محفوظ (للأمانة قريت لها ملخص بس انما الراجل ده جامد ومذاكر حلو أوي)


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

*سالخير .. انا جيت اهو بس شكلى فى الوقت الضايع 

احلام مبدعة كأسلوب ... ذاكرة الجسد ابدعت فيها ابداع غير عادى .. الرواية الوحيدة اللى قريتها كاملة فى قعدتين بالظبط .. هى لو مركزتيش ممكن تتوهى بس دة جمالها انها بتخطفك و ترجعك فيها خليط من الجنون و العشق و الحرية فى التعبير .. بحسه خيال امرأة بكل تناقضاته و جنونه و عفويته و خجله و جرأته .. يومين كدة و هنزل النسيان و اقراها باذن ربنا 

رورو ليكى عندى تقييم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *هى تهبل وكلامها بدييييييييييييييييع ...*
> *بس فين الروايه .. ايه القصه اللى بتحكيها ... واضح انك قريتى نسيان قبل كدة ... انا لسه فى اولها :Love_Letter_Send:*​


*اه انا قريتها من فترة طويلة كنت مستعينة بالكتاب من صيقتى بس من فترة طويلة 
الجزء ده  بالتحديد كلامه جامه اووووووى 
هههههههههه اقريها كلها هتعجبك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالخير .. انا جيت اهو بس شكلى فى الوقت الضايع
> 
> احلام مبدعة كأسلوب ... ذاكرة الجسد ابدعت فيها ابداع غير عادى .. الرواية الوحيدة اللى قريتها كاملة فى قعدتين بالظبط .. هى لو مركزتيش ممكن تتوهى بس دة جمالها انها بتخطفك و ترجعك فيها خليط من الجنون و العشق و الحرية فى التعبير .. بحسه خيال امرأة بكل تناقضاته و جنونه و عفويته و خجله و جرأته .. يومين كدة و هنزل النسيان و اقراها باذن ربنا
> 
> رورو ليكى عندى تقييم *


*يا جامد انت 
انشالله ما انحرم من تقييماتك ابدا يارب يا قلبى *​


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ربنا يخلي الحاج دان براون
> 
> 
> - أنا أنصح بقراية "أوﻻد حارتنا" لنجيب محفوظ (للأمانة قريت لها ملخص بس انما الراجل ده جامد ومذاكر حلو أوي)


*نجيب محفوظ ... عمرى ما قريت للراجل دة ... بس مش بستلطفه معرفش ليه ... وبعدين عناوين الروايات رخم ليه ... اللى يقولى اسم روايه يرفق ملخص ليها عشان كدة حرام *​ 



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> سالخير .. انا جيت اهو بس شكلى فى الوقت الضايع
> احلام مبدعة كأسلوب ... ذاكرة الجسد ابدعت فيها ابداع غير عادى .. الرواية الوحيدة اللى قريتها كاملة فى قعدتين بالظبط .. هى لو مركزتيش ممكن تتوهى بس دة جمالها انها بتخطفك و ترجعك فيها خليط من الجنون و العشق و الحرية فى التعبير .. بحسه خيال امرأة بكل تناقضاته و جنونه و عفويته و خجله و جرأته .. يومين كدة و هنزل النسيان و اقراها باذن ربنا
> رورو ليكى عندى تقييم *



*بيبى :Love_Letter_Send: وحشانى يا قمر *
*شجعتينى لاحلام اكتر واكتر ... كنت ناويه بعد ماخلص نسيان اقرا الاسود يليق بك ... بس هنزل ذاكرة الجسد واشوف .. اذا كان عجبتك :wub:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *بيبى :Love_Letter_Send: وحشانى يا قمر *
> *شجعتينى لاحلام اكتر واكتر ... كنت ناويه بعد ماخلص نسيان اقرا الاسود يليق بك ... بس هنزل ذاكرة الجسد واشوف .. اذا كان عجبتك :wub:*​



*انتى وحشانى اكتر يا روح قلبى :wub:

لا هى جبارة و ممكن اقولك ملخصها كمان leasantr .. و اسيبك تستمتعى بالاسلوب  
الاسود يليق بك هبقى انزلها برضه اسمها شدنى اوى مع انى مش بتاعت روايات اوى بس الاسم داخل دماغى اوى *


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى وحشانى اكتر يا روح قلبى :wub:
> لا هى جبارة و ممكن اقولك ملخصها كمان leasantr .. و اسيبك تستمتعى بالاسلوب
> الاسود يليق بك هبقى انزلها برضه اسمها شدنى اوى مع انى مش بتاعت روايات اوى بس الاسم داخل دماغى اوى *


*قولى قولى :hlp:*

*يس الاسود يليق بك اسمع انها حلوه .. وكمان فوضى الحواس تعتبر من افضل 100 روايه عربيه .. بيقولوا انها ممتازه*


*احلام جميله ... بس لو اعرف فين الروااااايه leasantr فى نسيان تيي*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *قولى قولى :hlp:*
> 
> *يس الاسود يليق بك اسمع انها حلوه .. وكمان فوضى الحواس تعتبر من افضل 100 روايه عربيه .. بيقولوا انها ممتازه*
> 
> ...



*ملخص ذاكرة الجسد .. بطل فدائى فى الجزائر ايام الاحتلال فقد دراع فى عملية فدائية و بعدين بدأ يحكى عن اصدقائه الفدائيين و بالذات القائد بتاعه و ذكرياته معاه و بيحكى عن بنت القائد بتاعه اللى هو راح سجل اسمها بدل ابوها و كان بيحب يلعب معاها .. و بعدين البنت كبرت و بقت فى العشرينات و هو فى الاربعينات و بيحكى قصة حبهم :wub:  فى ظل الظروف السياسية و الاقتصادية و الذكريات و العادات و الصح و الغلط و فرق الثقافات بين فرنسا و الجزائر و بيحكى عن عشقه لمدينة فى الجزائر .. و بعدين .................... 

هتعرفى باقى القصة بقا ااما تقريها *


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

وايت: واللي يجيب لك ملخص ليها في صفحتين تديله كام؟


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ملخص ذاكرة الجسد .. بطل فدائى فى الجزائر ايام الاحتلال فقد دراع فى عملية فدائية و بعدين بدأ يحكى عن اصدقائه الفدائيين و بالذات القائد بتاعه و ذكرياته معاه و بيحكى عن بنت القائد بتاعه اللى هو راح سجل اسمها بدل ابوها و كان بيحب يلعب معاها .. و بعدين البنت كبرت و بقت فى العشرينات و هو فى الاربعينات و بيحكى قصة حبهم :wub:  فى ظل الظروف السياسية و الاقتصادية و الذكريات و العادات و الصح و الغلط و فرق الثقافات بين فرنسا و الجزائر و بيحكى عن عشقه لمدينة فى الجزائر .. و بعدين ....................
> 
> هتعرفى باقى القصة بقا ااما تقريها *


*واو ... مافى روايه وحبكه وقصه اهو ... امال البتاعه اللى غرزت فيها مش لاقيلها ملامح ليييييه يمكن عشان خاطر انا لسه فى الصفحه التانيه مثلا :hlp::hlp:*

*بس شجعتينى اقرا ذاكرة الجسد :Love_Letter_Send: تسلميلى يا بطتى *​


johnnie قال:


> وايت: واللي يجيب لك ملخص ليها في صفحتين تديله كام؟


*هديله فيلم هندى **:a63:*​


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *واو ... مافى روايه وحبكه وقصه اهو ... امال البتاعه اللى غرزت فيها مش لاقيلها ملامح ليييييه يمكن عشان خاطر انا لسه فى الصفحه التانيه مثلا :hlp::hlp:*
> 
> *بس شجعتينى اقرا ذاكرة الجسد :Love_Letter_Send: تسلميلى يا بطتى *
> 
> ...



ﻻ ما يلزمنيش 

ده انا كنت هاجيب لك ملخص واحد صاحبي كتبه ومحلل البتاعة كويس اوي....عملها نوت ع الفيس....

بس على فكرة....قبل ما تقريها....الرواية دي اعتقد فعلاً ممكن تكون سبب في اغتياله...دي رواية ممنوعة على فكرة في مصر  او كانت ممنوعة لمدة....عشان كان بيتكلم عن الجبﻻوي بطريقة مختلفة


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2013)

رواية الحرام ليوسف ادريس رواية انسانية بتوريكى ازاى ان الانسان لما يرجع لانسانيته ممكن يتغاضى عن اخطاء الاخرين والعادات والتقاليد 
هى بتبتدى بطفل لقوه ميت على الجسر فى قرية لسه مولود 
وبتدور الاحداث انهم بيحاولو يعرفو مين ام الطفل ده اللى هو طبعا ابن حرام 
والقرية فيها فلاحين بيشتغلو فيها ومقيمين فيها وفلاحين تانيين بيجو من قرى تانية اكثر فقرا بيسموهم الترحيلة او الغرابوة 
واهل القرية الاصليين بيحتقروا عمال الترحيلة دول 
وبتطلع ام الطفل ده ( عزيزة )  من عمال الترحيلة, الاول الناس مش بتتعاطف معاها وتبصلها بقرف وبعدين الكل بيتعاطف معاها ويحاولو يعالجوها لما بيجلها حمى النفاث 
وكانت هى السبب ان سكان القرية الاصليين يقربو انسانيا من عمال الترحيلة اللى كانو بيحتقروهم فى الاول وكل ده بسبب ابن الحرام 
فهمتى الفكرة ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (28 يناير 2013)

فيه رواية تانية ليوسف ادريس انا بحبها اسمها البيضاء 
وهى عبارة عن صراع نفسى بيدور فى نفس البطل ( يحيى ) اللى بيحب البنت اليونانية ( سانتى ) بس هى طلعت متجوزة وطول الوقت بيحاول يخليها تحبه بكل الطرق ونفسه انه يبطل يحبها بس مش بيقدر 
طريقة عرض يوسف ادريس للصراع جميلة


----------



## white.angel (28 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> رواية الحرام ليوسف ادريس رواية انسانية بتوريكى ازاى ان الانسان لما يرجع لانسانيته ممكن يتغاضى عن اخطاء الاخرين والعادات والتقاليد
> هى بتبتدى بطفل لقوه ميت على الجسر فى قرية لسه مولود
> وبتدور الاحداث انهم بيحاولو يعرفو مين ام الطفل ده اللى هو طبعا ابن حرام
> والقرية فيها فلاحين بيشتغلو فيها ومقيمين فيها وفلاحين تانيين بيجو من قرى تانية اكثر فقرا بيسموهم الترحيلة او الغرابوة
> ...


*حلوه الروايه دى وهدفها نبيل وجميل **:wub:*
​


Desert Rose قال:


> فيه رواية تانية ليوسف ادريس انا بحبها اسمها البيضاء
> وهى عبارة عن صراع نفسى بيدور فى نفس البطل ( يحيى ) اللى بيحب البنت اليونانية ( سانتى ) بس هى طلعت متجوزة وطول الوقت بيحاول يخليها تحبه بكل الطرق ونفسه انه يبطل يحبها بس مش بيقدر
> طريقة عرض يوسف ادريس للصراع جميلة


*النوع دة بيستهوينى اكتر .. هبحث عن الروايه دى وانزلها عندى :spor2:*​ 


johnnie قال:


> ﻻ ما يلزمنيش
> 
> ده انا كنت هاجيب لك ملخص واحد صاحبي كتبه ومحلل البتاعة كويس اوي....عملها نوت ع الفيس....
> 
> بس على فكرة....قبل ما تقريها....الرواية دي اعتقد فعلاً ممكن تكون سبب في اغتياله...دي رواية ممنوعة على فكرة في مصر  او كانت ممنوعة لمدة....عشان كان بيتكلم عن الجبﻻوي بطريقة مختلفة


*
ميلزمكش "ايموشن واحد ماسك سكينه" !!!!!!!!!!!
دة ملخص رواية اولاد حارتنا .. ياراجل افتكرتك هتجبلى الروايه اللى فى نسيان :smil16:*


----------



## Strident (28 يناير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *حلوه الروايه دى وهدفها نبيل وجميل **:wub:*
> ​ *النوع دة بيستهوينى اكتر .. هبحث عن الروايه دى وانزلها عندى :spor2:*​
> *
> ميلزمكش "ايموشن واحد ماسك سكينه" !!!!!!!!!!!
> دة ملخص رواية اولاد حارتنا .. ياراجل افتكرتك هتجبلى الروايه اللى فى نسيان :smil16:*



خﻻص انا غلطان...انا كنت مجهزهالك ع العموم لكن طالما مش عايزة بﻻش


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

انتى شجعتنيى ياوايت ارجع اقرا رواية ذاكرة الجسد مرة تانية يمكن المرة ديه تعجبنى 
رغم انى بعشق الروايات اللى فيها مشاعر انسانية 
انما مش بحب حالة الهيام الزيادة عن حدها :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

ايه رأيكم فى غادة السمان حد قرالها حاجة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يناير 2013)

*..*

تصدقى إنتِ يآ روز إللى شجعتينى أقرآ *ليوسف إدريس* 
بس مش آلحرآم وآلعيب دول إللى إتعملوآ أفلآم ..؟


أحلآم دآيماً بقرآلهآ خوآطر نثرية متبعترهـ كدآ فـ مآعرفش موضوع آلروآية إللى من غير روآية دى :d

بس وآيت طآلمآ بتحبى تقرى لأجآثآ فممكن تقرى لـ "*أحمد خآلد توفيق *" قصصه معظمهآ عن مآ ورآء آلطبيعة أو حتى آلرعب
يعنى فى إطآر آلسآسبنس دآ

وفيه كآتب برآزيلى أسلوبه مميز بردو فى آلإنسآنيآت إسمه " *بآولو كويلو* "





*..*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه رأيكم فى غادة السمان حد قرالها حاجة ؟


غآدة شآعرة مش روآئية
كلمة بعشقهآ قليلة عليهآ

أروع دوآوينهآ " *أعلنت عليكـ آلحب* " وبعدهـ يجى " *إعتقآل لحظة هآربة* "




*..*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه سيكرت انتى توأمتى يعنى لازم تحبى يوسف ادريس 
انا من عشاقه بس معرفش اذا كانت الروايات ديه اتعملت افلام ولا لا يمكن فعلا 

اوكى فهمت موضوع غادة السمان انا قريتلها حاجات متفرقة بس مش حاجة كامله 
هجرب اقرالها اعلنت عليك الحب


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يناير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ مآتقلقيش يآ توأمتى غآلباً هحبه
خصوصاً كآنت شدآنى جداً آلإقتبآسآت بتآعتكـ من روآية " *آلبيضآء *"

بس سآعتهآ كنت بذآكر ونسيتهآ لمآ خلصت
منهآ لله آلمذآكرهـ :d




*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يناير 2013)

هههههههه البيضاء رواية جميلة جدا واقربهم لقلبى 
واسلوب يوسف ادريس تحسيه سلس وسهل وفى نفس الوقت عميق 

هههههههه المذاكرة ديه لعنة :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يناير 2013)

*..*

*يبقى هبدأ بيهآ ^.^*

هههههـ وأى لعنة
لآ بخور نآفع ولآ بآلطبل آلبلدى بتخلص
بتفكرنى بلعنة مرسى :t33:




*..*​


----------



## الكلدانيه (30 يناير 2013)

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

الكلدانيه قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



خير يا الكلدانيه
ايه الدخله الجامده دي
في حاجه:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:[/QUOTE]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*عاملين ايه يا بنانيت ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

عاملين كويسين وانتى ياشقاوة ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*انا عاملة حلوة 

فين الباقيين ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

مش عارفه فين الباقيين 
 عندى رغبة شديدة فى البكاء


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*ليه بس كدة 

مالك ايه اللى حصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

منورين يآ بنآت

ألف سلآمة يآ روزآ  : (




*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 يناير 2013)

ميرسى ياشقاوة , ميرسى ياسيكرت 
اهو انتو عارفين الحياة واللى فيها , اتخنقت كده وكان نفسى اعيط بس مبعرفش 

افتحو موضوع بقا , سيكرت اوعى تدبسينى المرة ديه كمان


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

*ربنـآ يدبرلكـ أموركـ ويفرحكـ يآ قمر** *

ههههـ لآ مآقدرش وإنتِ تعبآنة
أدبس شقآوة بقى آلمرآدى *^.**
 

*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*شقاوة مالها ؟؟؟ مالها ؟؟


طب بما انى بسمع دلع النساء ... ايه رأيكم يا بنات فى الدلع ؟ و هل دة شئ اساسى فى البنت ولالا ؟؟ و ايه الفرق بينه و بين المياصة :yahoo:... جاوبو بقا:smil12: *


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 يناير 2013)

*..*

ههههـ أيوهـ إنتِ مآتستغربيش 

*آلدلع كلمة بيتوصف بيهآ تصرفآت كتير*
فيه دلع آلإستهتآر وعدم تحمل آلمسئولية

دلع آلميآصة هو آلإصطنآع وإنهآ تبآلغ فى آلدلع .. أو مآتفرقش هو ينفع فى أى وقت ومع أنهى شخص
دآ بيبقى أسلوب حيآهـ مش دلع بصرآحة  :smil12:

وفيه آلدلع آللى ممكن نقول عليه رقة وهو مظهر للأنوثة عند كل آلبنآت بدرجآت متفآوتة
 ودآ إللى بميز آلبنت فعلاً *^.** 


*..*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 يناير 2013)

*هاااااااااااااااى
ازييييييييييييكم يا بنات
انا هنا جاثوث
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

هي المصطبة ماتت كده ليه؟

اسيبها يومين ارجع اﻻقيها قفلت خالص؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

الدلع ده لو الست استعملتو غلط وبتخطيط يبقى هنا يتقلب ل كيد النسا مش دلع بقى
واللي بيفهم من الرجاله هو  اللي يدلعها من نفسو وبذكاء ..هنا بيبقى احلى دلعع...
بس نصيحه مش يعودها


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

*36 زائر ؟؟؟؟ 


فيه ايه يا لولو انتى بتقوميهم علينا ... ماتسيبيهم يدلعونا:smil16:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *36 زائر ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> فيه ايه يا لولو انتى بتقوميهم علينا ... ماتسيبيهم يدلعونا:smil16:*



ههههههه من الزوار  دول يا شقاوه

حاضر يا ختي ....بس انا خايفه يدلعو وبعدين يطلعو عينها
ده صنف مالوش لا في الدلع ولا ام الدلع,,,فاشلين يا ختييي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه من الزوار  دول يا شقاوه
> 
> حاضر يا ختي ....بس انا خايفه يدلعو وبعدين يطلعو عينها
> ده صنف مالوش لا في الدلع ولا ام الدلع,,,فاشلين يا ختييي



*الزوار دول المشاهدين بتوع الموضوع و مش اعضاء كان فيه 36 قاعدين يتفرجو علينا leasantr 

هههههههههههه فاشلين !! انتى ادرى يا ختى مش بتكلم فى السياسة انا :hlp:*


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

فاشلين؟ هههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2013)

*بمناسبة الدلع وبما انكم فرقتوا بين الدلع والمياصه .. نكمل فى ذات الموضوع*
*هل الدلع بيتعارض مع تحمل المسئوليه*
*بمعنى ان .. هل البنت الدلوعه .. ماتقدرش تتحمل المسئوليه .. ؟؟*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

*لو افترضنا ان الدلع دة اوبشن بينزل مع كل البنات بس المهم البنت تعرف تستخدمه امتى و مع مين و ازاى ... فكدة المفرووووض البنات يبقو كلهم دلوعين .. و بالتالى اة ممكن جدا تتحمل المسئولية .. ايه اللى يمنع ؟؟*


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2013)

طيب ما انا دلوعة اهو وبتحمل المسئولية :999::999:


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لو افترضنا ان الدلع دة اوبشن بينزل مع كل البنات بس المهم البنت تعرف تستخدمه امتى و مع مين و ازاى ... فكدة المفرووووض البنات يبقو كلهم دلوعين .. و بالتالى اة ممكن جدا تتحمل المسئولية .. ايه اللى يمنع ؟؟*


*كلام مظبوط .. فى بنات مايصه كدة ما تتحملش تصوت عشر دقايق ... بس بتتحمل المسئوليه :hlp:*

*بس فعلا فى اهل لاحظت ان لو البنت مش غفر .. وانشف من اخوها .. تبقى ماتنفعش فى الحياه .. رغم ان المفروض يبقى متوفر كل حاجة ... فى ظروف لازم البنت تبقى راجل اياً كانت رقتها .. غير كدة تدلع براحتها بقى :smil16:*​


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب ما انا دلوعة اهو وبتحمل المسئولية :999::999:


*دكتوره ودلوعه .. طيب تيجى ازاااااااااااااى :a63:*
*الدكاتره دول شريرين ومفترييين :kap:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *دكتوره ودلوعه .. طيب تيجى ازاااااااااااااى :a63:*
> *الدكاتره دول شريرين ومفترييين :kap:*​



طيب ليه كده ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:
اوريكى العين الزرقة دلوقتى ؟ :hlp:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *كلام مظبوط .. فى بنات مايصه كدة ما تتحملش تصوت عشر دقايق ... بس بتتحمل المسئوليه :hlp:*
> 
> *بس فعلا فى اهل لاحظت ان لو البنت مش غفر .. وانشف من اخوها .. تبقى ماتنفعش فى الحياه .. رغم ان المفروض يبقى متوفر كل حاجة ... فى ظروف لازم البنت تبقى راجل اياً كانت رقتها .. غير كدة تدلع براحتها بقى :smil16:*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه عارفاهم اللى مبيستحملوش 10 دقايق دول ...  بنات مايصة  :a63:.. و يعجبنى فيكى الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة leasantr

ماهو وقت الجد الطبيعى حتى لو دلوعة بتنشف كدة :smil16: .. الدلع لا يتناقض مع الجدية .. بالعكس دة اوقات بينفع فى اصعب الاوقات :wub: بيعدينا من مصايب :wub:*


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

كملوا  كملوا....انا مستمتع بالحوار


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2013)

صحيح ياشقاوة الدلع ساعات بينفعنا بيعدينا من مصايب :hlp:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *الدكاتره دول شريرين ومفترييين :kap:*​



*بتقولى حاجة يا قلبى :hlp:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

*سالخير على احلى بنات *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

*سالنور يا جميل *


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *سالنور يا جميل *


*عاملة ايه يا شقاوتى *​


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه عارفاهم اللى مبيستحملوش 10 دقايق دول ...  بنات مايصة  :a63:.. و يعجبنى فيكى الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة leasantr*


* 
وجالك قلب تقولى كدة فى وشى...10 دقايق بحالهم يا شريره  *








> *ماهو وقت الجد الطبيعى حتى لو دلوعة بتنشف كدة :smil16: .. الدلع لا يتناقض مع الجدية .. بالعكس دة اوقات بينفع فى اصعب الاوقات :wub: بيعدينا من مصايب :wub:*


*يس ... وخصوصاً لو حد كبير .. او امن الكولدج مثلاً*
*اتنين "عمو" بيخلصوا الموضوع :hlp:*​ 


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بتقولى حاجة يا قلبى :hlp:*


*لا يا بيبى مبقولش ... انت عارفه الاعراض بقى*
*دوخه وهلوسه ومشاركات غريبه :kap:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2013)

ازيك يارورو


----------



## Desert Rose (2 فبراير 2013)

ياسلام بقا ياوايت لو دمعتين كده لو قولتيله ارمى نفسك فى البحر هيرمى وهو مبسوط :hlp:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ازيك يارورو


*ازيك يا روز انا تمام نشكر ربنا كويسة *​


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

امن الكولدج!! انتي بتعملي ايه يا وايت؟!

انا ما شفتش الحرس الجامعي ده غير مرة واحدة كنا بنلعب كوتشينة في الجنينة (مانعينها...خايفين نكون بنلعب قمار)

وحتى لعبنا في معمل قبل كده وكمان لعبنا قدام رئيس القسم ذات نفسه (خلص محاضرته ومستني اسئلة، واحنا على طول بعد كل محاضرة، وانا اولهم، نقوم جايبين ترابيزة ونترص اربعة كده  هههههه كانت احلى حاجة في الكلية هي ادوار الكوتشينة دي بس في اخر سنة محدش كان بييجي....ماكناش بنكمل 4 واللعبة (طرنيب) محتاجة 4....)
بس حرس الجامعة ده يعني ما كناش بنشوفه اساساً 

ده الاخوان اصﻻً كانوا مبرطعين....كلية مشكلة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاملة ايه يا شقاوتى *​



*انا حلوة اهو :wub: انتى عاملة ايه *



> *
> وجالك قلب تقولى كدة فى وشى...10 دقايق بحالهم يا شريره :cry2:*



*نخليهم 5 ؟؟ احنا بنفاصل يا وايت :smil16:*



> *يس ... وخصوصاً لو حد كبير .. او امن الكولدج مثلاً اتنين "عمو" بيخلصوا الموضوع*



*ههههههههههههههه و لو صغير و حياتك .. اتنين " لو سمحت " و معاهم الابتسامة ( هو الاوفر بينزل كدة ) بيخلصو اى حاجة فى الدنيا leasantr*


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسلام بقا ياوايت لو دمعتين كده لو قولتيله ارمى نفسك فى البحر هيرمى وهو مبسوط :hlp:



بصراحة انا باحسدكو ع الحكاية دي 

مش مظلومين اوي انتو يعني ^_^


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الزوار دول المشاهدين بتوع الموضوع و مش اعضاء كان فيه 36 قاعدين يتفرجو علينا leasantr
> 
> هههههههههههه فاشلين !! انتى ادرى يا ختى مش بتكلم فى السياسة انا :hlp:*



هههههه دول معجبيكي يا شقاوه مش زوار

فاشلين ونص,,,يدلعك ونيتو سوده,,,ويقول بكره تتعود 
مش فاشليت بس دول عندهم مرض نفسي ناحيه المراه
استني بس هطلعلك كل العيوب اللي فيهم وتتعقدي ههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه دول معجبيكي يا شقاوه مش زوار
> 
> فاشلين ونص,,,يدلعك ونيتو سوده,,,ويقول بكره تتعود
> مش فاشليت بس دول عندهم مرض نفسي ناحيه المراه
> استني بس هطلعلك كل العيوب اللي فيهم وتتعقدي ههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههه لا لو المعجبين كان الرقم تخطى ال 36 بكتير :smil16: 

و انا هعمل بيهم كلهم ايه ؟؟ انا اللى يهمنى فيهم واحد و بس leasantr*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير على احلى بنات *​



مساء الجمال ع الجميلات :wub:
ومساء النور ع الناس اللي مخنوقه من مرسي:a63:


----------



## white.angel (2 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسلام بقا ياوايت لو دمعتين كده لو قولتيله ارمى نفسك فى البحر هيرمى وهو مبسوط :hlp:


*تؤ تؤ تؤ .. الدموع مش فى الاوبشن .. دموعى مش بتنزل غير قدام شاروخان فى اى فيلم هندى ليه leasantr
*​


Libertus قال:


> امن الكولدج!! انتي بتعملي ايه يا وايت؟!
> 
> انا ما شفتش الحرس الجامعي ده غير مرة واحدة كنا بنلعب كوتشينة في الجنينة (مانعينها...خايفين نكون بنلعب قمار)
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*صحبتى هى اللى بتعمل مش انا .. مش معاها بطاقه ومش بتمشى حتى بالكارنيه .. وكل يوم مشكله على البوابه .. وانا بتصرف :wub:*​



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *نخليهم 5 ؟؟ احنا بنفاصل يا وايت :smil16:*
> *ههههههههههههههه و لو صغير و حياتك .. اتنين " لو سمحت " و معاهم الابتسامة ( هو الاوفر بينزل كدة ) بيخلصو اى حاجة فى الدنيا leasantr*​




*وكلوا الا ابتسامتك ... الناس بتجيب الوان منها :a63:*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

* ربنا يخلينا ليهم فى الدنيا دى .. معرفش من غيرنا كانوا هيعملوا ايه ... *:smil16:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه لا لو المعجبين كان الرقم تخطى ال 36 بكتير :smil16:
> 
> و انا هعمل بيهم كلهم ايه ؟؟ انا اللى يهمنى فيهم واحد و بس leasantr*



ههههههه لو هيعدو يبقو دول معجبين جوني
اكيد انا الواحد ده:wub:ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء الجمال ع الجميلات :wub:
> ومساء النور ع الناس اللي مخنوقه من مرسي:a63:


*ههههههههههههه يا ريت تيجى على الخنقة بس 
بس هو انا اللى مخنوقة منه بس 
ده انتى هتلاقى عشرتاشر مليون واحد مخنوقين منه *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *وكلوا الا ابتسامتك ... الناس بتجيب الوان منها :a63:*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> * ربنا يخلينا ليهم فى الدنيا دى .. معرفش من غيرنا كانوا هيعملوا ايه ... *:smil16:
> [/RIGHT]



*ههههههههههههههههه انا غلبانة يا ستى  انا اللى بجيب الوان استرى عليا بقا يا فضيحة :wub:

الحياة من غيرنا مالهاش معنى يا بنتى  *



lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه لو هيعدو يبقو دول معجبين جوني
> اكيد انا الواحد ده:wub:ههههههههه



*ههههههههههه ماليش دعوة جونى يبقى يجرى وراهم :999:

تؤ تؤ يا قمر .. انتى برا الحسابات خالص .. انت فى القلب يا جميل :wub: بس برضه لسة فيه واحد فيهم :a63:*


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه لو هيعدو يبقو دول معجبين جوني
> اكيد انا الواحد ده:wub:ههههههههه



انا فهمتها صح دي؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا فهمتها صح دي؟



مش لما نعرف فهمت ايه عشان نحكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه انا غلبانة يا ستى  انا اللى بجيب الوان استرى عليا بقا يا فضيحة :wub:
> 
> الحياة من غيرنا مالهاش معنى يا بنتى  *
> 
> ...


ازاي ملكيش دعوه امال التقييم فيه ايه مش قولتي دول معجبين جوني ههه
يسلملي القلب الجميل ده ويخليلك الواحد دخ


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش لما نعرف فهمت ايه عشان نحكم



اقول وبﻻش تحرجيني؟ 

ان لو اكتر من 36 معجب يبقى بتوع جوني.....يعني معجبيني كتير اوي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اقول وبﻻش تحرجيني؟
> 
> ان لو اكتر من 36 معجب يبقى بتوع جوني.....يعني معجبيني كتير اوي



هههههه طب ارد اقول ايه

خليك كده:a63:


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه طب ارد اقول ايه
> 
> خليك كده:a63:



ههههههههههههه قولي اللي كنتي قاصداه في التعليق الاول...

انا ما بازعلش عادي والدليل اني مستغرب وباقول لك هو انا فهمتها صح؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ههههههههههههه قولي اللي كنتي قاصداه في التعليق الاول...
> 
> انا ما بازعلش عادي والدليل اني مستغرب وباقول لك هو انا فهمتها صح؟



ههههههه
انت لو خدت بالك من رد شقاوه كنت تفهم قصدي 
هو انت اللي فهمتو بس العكس عشان هي قالت لو معجبيني فهما كتير
وعشان انت اللي ردت ساعتها وشقاوه فاكيد يا اما معجبيك او معجبيها


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

ﻻ بقى ده انتي قايلة اسمي......



> ههههههه لو هيعدو يبقو دول معجبين جوني



يبقى ازاي معجبين شفاوة؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ بقى ده انتي قايلة اسمي......
> 
> 
> 
> يبقى ازاي معجبين شفاوة؟



هي قالت لو معجبيها ...يبقى اكتر فانا قولت لا لو هيعدو هيبقو دول معجبين جوني يعني العدد الاول


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هي قالت لو معجبيها ...يبقى اكتر فانا قولت لا لو هيعدو هيبقو دول معجبين جوني يعني العدد الاول



لو هيعدو يعني هيزيدو صح؟ 

وحتى لو 36 حلوووو هو انا هازعل ان يبقى لي 36 معجب؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> لو هيعدو يعني هيزيدو صح؟
> 
> وحتى لو 36 حلوووو هو انا هازعل ان يبقى لي 36 معجب؟



ههههه اه
هههه حلو جداا ...بس انا كانت نيتي انك تزعل:hlp:


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه اه
> هههه حلو جداا ...بس انا كانت نيتي انك تزعل:hlp:



- هو الجملة ﻻزالت ميتفهمش منها غير ان لو اكتر من 36 يبقى معجبين جوني...وبالتالي معجبين جوني كتيييير اكتر من 36 

بس انا برضو لو فيه 36 معجبين بيا ده كفااااية اوي عندي 

* متواضع انا اوي شفتي التواضع ؟  

- محدش يقدر يزعل منك يا لولو


----------



## girgis2 (3 فبراير 2013)

*معلش سؤال :t17::

ياترى نظرة كل بنت فيكم آيه للراجل اللي بتقولوله (عمو .... عمو .... لو سمحت .... ودمعتين وإبتسامة كدة) شكلها آيه ؟؟

عبيط وأهبل وتعبان موله وكدة يعني ؟؟

أنا عايزكم صرحاء وقولوا يمكن العبط يفوقوا شوية

وهل ده أنتوا بتعتبروه دلع ولا كيد نسا ولا آيه ؟؟؟*​



lo siento_mucho قال:


> الدلع ده لو الست استعملتو غلط وبتخطيط يبقى هنا يتقلب ل كيد النسا مش دلع بقى
> واللي بيفهم من الرجاله هو  اللي يدلعها من نفسو وبذكاء ..هنا بيبقى احلى دلعع...
> بس نصيحه مش يعودها





lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه من الزوار  دول يا شقاوه
> 
> حاضر يا ختي ....بس انا خايفه يدلعو وبعدين يطلعو عينها
> ده صنف مالوش لا في الدلع ولا ام الدلع,,,فاشلين يا ختييي





lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه دول معجبيكي يا شقاوه مش زوار
> 
> فاشلين ونص,,,يدلعك ونيتو سوده,,,ويقول بكره تتعود
> مش فاشليت بس دول عندهم مرض نفسي ناحيه المراه
> استني بس هطلعلك كل العيوب اللي فيهم وتتعقدي ههههههه



*ههههههههه مشاركاتك دي ملهاش حل بصراحة

طب أنا عايز أسألك بقى:

(مش يعودها) ليه و(بكرة تتعود) على آيه و (بعدين يطلع عينها) إزاي ؟؟ وضحي

هل تقصدي تقولي إن الراجل لما يدلع مراته ميدلعاش أوي عشان هي متتعودش عالدلع بالشكل ده وبعدين تيجي المسؤلية مرة واحدة كدة عليهم فتروح هي لايصة ومتعرفش تعمل حاجة وتطلع عينها على ما تتعود على عدم الدلع بزيادة بعد كدة ؟؟

لو فهمتك صح أنا كدة يبقى الدلع من وجهة نظرك يعني الراحة ؟؟

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

مش بنعتبره حاجة 
ولو احنا بنعتبره مياصة اظن اننا مكناش هنعمله او هنقول عليه 
لاننا ببساطة مش مايصين 
وده مش مياصة ولا كيد نسا ولا دلع ديه طبيعة الحياة 
الراجل بيستجيب للبنت والبنت تستجيب للراجل


----------



## girgis2 (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش بنعتبره حاجة
> ولو احنا بنعتبره مياصة اظن اننا مكناش هنعمله او هنقول عليه
> لاننا ببساطة مش مايصين
> وده مش مياصة ولا كيد نسا ولا دلع ديه طبيعة الحياة
> الراجل بيستجيب للبنت والبنت تستجيب للراجل



*واضح إن الكلمة دي زعلتك

طيب أنا هشيلها من المشاركة خالص

بس يعني آيه طبيعة حياة يعني ؟؟

وإستجابة آيه اللي بتتكلمي عنها ؟؟

من الواضح من كلام المشاركات إن لما مثلاً بتكون حاجة مش صح فالبنات بيتحايلوا عشان المسؤل يتجاوز ومش يحاسبهم

بالشكل ده الإستجابة عليها علامات إستفهام
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

لا الكلمة مزعلتنيش , متعملش الموضوع شخصى على اساس انها زعلتنى انا , لا , انا شايفة ان الكلمة نفسها غلط  ومهينة , وكويس انك شلتها 

يعنى ايه حاجة مش صح ؟ احنا كنا بنتكلم على مواقف صغيرة بتحصل فى الحياة اليومية , مش اننا بنعمل جرايم كبيرة تستحق العقاب وبنفلت منها علشان احنا بنات وبنتدلع 
وفى حياة كل شخص فينا ولد او بنت مواقف زى ديه بيكون فيها اخطاء غير مقصودة وبنطلب من المسئول التغاضى عن الخطأ ده المرة ديه لانه غير مقصود ومفيش منه اضرار 
لو كل انسان هيتعاقب على كل  خطأ بيعمله من غير قصد كان زمان البشرية كلها فى السجون , او مرفودين من مدارسهم او اشغالهم 

قصدى بالاستجابة انك لو  قلبت الوضع وكان ولد هو اللى بيطلب من بنت كنت هتلاقى البنت بتعديهاله ولكنها فى نفس الوقت ممكن تغلس على بنت زيها فى نفس الموقف 

بيقال مثلا انك لو خليت راجل هو اللى يوقف يبيع فى محلات ملابس الستات بيكون نسبة البيع اعلى والعكس صحيح 
لان كل نوع بيستجيب اكتر ويننجذب اكتر للنوع الاخر 

فى النهاية احنا كل واحدة فينا بتتحمل المسئولية وفيه منا اللى بيشتغل او يدرس او يعمل الاتنين  ومش ماشين فى الحياة نتدلع على الناس علشان يمشولنا امورنا 
ولا بندخل للدكاترة فى الامتحانات نضحكلهم علشان ينجحونا :t17:


----------



## girgis2 (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> صحيح ياشقاوة الدلع ساعات بينفعنا بيعدينا من مصايب :hlp:





white.angel قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *صحبتى هى اللى بتعمل مش انا .. مش معاها بطاقه ومش بتمشى حتى بالكارنيه .. وكل يوم مشكله على البوابه .. وانا بتصرف :wub:*​
> [/RIGHT]





Desert Rose قال:


> ياسلام بقا ياوايت لو دمعتين كده لو قولتيله ارمى نفسك فى البحر هيرمى وهو مبسوط :hlp:





Desert Rose قال:


> لا الكلمة مزعلتنيش , متعملش الموضوع شخصى على اساس انها زعلتنى انا , لا , انا شايفة ان الكلمة نفسها غلط  ومهينة , وكويس انك شلتها
> 
> *طيب ما أنا برضة سألت نظرتكم آيه للراجل ؟؟
> 
> ...



*ههههههه إشمعنى الإمتحانات يعني ؟؟*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

الكلام اللى انت اقتبسته كان عبارة عن هزار 
بنفلت اه من حاجات واخطاء بسيطة غير مقصودة زى ما اى حد غيرنا بردو بيفلت منها لما بتكون حاجات مفيش منها ضرر وانا شوفت قدامى ولاد بيفلتو من حاجات غير مقصودة لان المسئولة كانت بنت او ست وعدتهم منها فده بيحصل معانا كلنا 

ومش مقصود منه ابدا ان الراجل اهبل , انت استنتجت ده من فين فى كلامنا ؟ احنا كنا بنتكلم عن مواقفنا احنا مش عن الراجل 
واه هى استجابة طبيعية 
طبيعى ان الراجل يستجيب لما هو عكسه , الراجل هو الخشونة والقوة وطبيعى انه يستجيب للعكس اللى هو الرقة الانثوية الطبيعية والعكس صحيح 


الامتحانات انا ذكرتها كمثال مش اكتر 
ويمكن لانى افتكرت اخر امتحان oral شفوى ليا كان اللى بيمتحنونى راجل وست , الست كانت ساكته وكويسة والراجل مكانش مبطل اسئلة وغلاسة كأنه راديو واتفتح


----------



## girgis2 (3 فبراير 2013)

*أوكي

عايزين نشوف باقي الآراء

يمكن فيه بنات أو سيدات ليها رأي مختلف*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

بآلأضآفة لكلآم روز إللى متفقة معآهـ
* آلذوق وآللبآقة بينفعوآ مع معظم آلنآس لو مآكنش كلهم *
مفيش إنسآن طبيعى حد هيتعآمل معآهـ بلطف ويبتسم فى وشه وهيعآمله وحش
*" *طآلمآ مش عآمل جريمة يعنى *"*


آلنقطة هنآ إن آلبنت بطبيعتهآ فيهآ آلتصرفآت دى
آلرقة وآللطف
لكن ممكن نلآقى شبآب فى نفس آلموآقف بيتعآملوآ بحدهـ أو بجمود 
لكن فى آلنهآية رد آلفعل بيرجع للشخص نفسه بشكل كبير
لو " *عمو* " دآ مش طآيق نفسه أو لسه آخد كلمتين من حد بيطلع آلوش آلخشب مع أىً كآن  
:t17: 




*..*
​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> بآلأضآفة لكلآم روز إللى متفقة معآهـ
> * آلذوق وآللبآقة بينفعوآ مع معظم آلنآس لو مآكنش كلهم *
> ...




بس فوق كده....البنت الحلوة بالذات، غير اللطف تخلي اي حد يسهل لها الدنيا ويعدي لها اللي ميعديش لغيرها...

هو ظلم....لكن فعﻻً قدام البنت لو حلوة وشيك بقى وكده ممكن يفوت لها عقوبة حاجة (طالما مش جريمة يعني) انما لو ولد هيعلق له مشنقة مهما الواد قعد يقول له ايه!


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

مش مختلفة يآ جونى .. بس لو دورنآ على مسئولية آلظلم هنآ ترجع ليه مش ليهآ

على فكرة أحيآناً آلبنت بتضرر بردو من آلموضوع
مثآل زى بتآع روز .. دكآترة آلكلية
فعلاً فيه نموذج آلدكتور إللى بيتوصى بدرجآت آلبنآت آلحلوة خصوصاً لو فى شفوى ولآ منآقشة بحث أو مشروع

بس كبنت جميلة ومتفوقة ذنبهآ إيه تتحسب عليهآ مجآملة هى مش محتآجآهآ أصلاً  
 



*..*
​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> مش مختلفة يآ جونى .. بس لو دورنآ على مسئولية آلظلم هنآ ترجع ليه مش ليهآ
> 
> ...



هي اكيد المسئولية مش عليها اكتر ما هي عليه....على الدكتور ده نفسه مثﻻً

بس هي مجاملة حسوبة عليها ليه؟ هي هتشوف وشه تاني؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

هى مآلهآ بوشه :d
يعنى هى تذآكر وتجتهد وفى آلآخر يبقى إسمهآ تفوقت لمجرد إنهآ بنت وجميلة
هل دآ طبيعى يعنى ..؟
 


*..*
​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> هى مآلهآ بوشه :d
> يعنى هى تذآكر وتجتهد وفى آلآخر يبقى إسمهآ تفوقت لمجرد إنهآ بنت وجميلة
> ...



ما يمكن نجحت عشان جاوبت؟ انتي اش عرفك؟

بصي يا باشمهندسة...لو عايزة تعرفي تأثير حاجة، تثبتي العوامل التانية كلها 

لو هي متوسطة....جمالها هيخليها تاخد درجات احسن وﻻ ﻷ؟ ده يكون السؤال


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

اقصد متوسطة دراسياً يعني


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

طيب ليه مآيكونش آلسؤآل
هتعمل إيه لو تعبت وإجتهدت وإتقآل عنكـ تفوقت بآلوآسطة فى آلآخر ..؟ 


أنآ هنآ مش بحكم عليهآ .. بآلعكس أنآ بتكلم بلسآنهآ
 



*..*
​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

انت ياجونى بتتكلم عن ان الراجل ممكن يعامل البنت الجميلة معاملة خاصة وكأنها مش هتتعامل فى حياتها غير مع رجالة وده مش صحيح 
فيه ستات عندها عقد نفسية من البنات وخصوصا لو كانت جميلة وصغيرة 
انا بنت خالتى اللى حكتلك عنها قبل كده هى نفسها فى شغلها مديرتها كانت واحدة ست وكانت مطلعة عينيها علشان بنت خالتى حلوة لدرجة انها ممكن تتريق على لبسها من غير مناسبة وتيجى عند الرجالة وتعاملهم كويس 
وانا كمان اتعرضت لحاجات زى كده مع ستات لدرجة انى كنت ساعات الم شعرى واشيل اى حلق او اى سلسة انا لابساها قبل ما اكلم اى ست مجنونة  منهم علشان مستفزهاش اكتر ماهى مجنونة اصلا:t17:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

كلام سيكرت صح 
اوقات فعلا بيكون مؤلم جدا للبنت المجتهدة الشاطرة انها تنجح مثلا فى حاجة علشان حلوة 
ده يكون اسهل لو انها سقطت ولا انها تنجح بالشكل ده 
لانه فى نظرها بيختذلها فى نظر الناس لجسد فارغ بلا عقل معروض فى فاترينه 
فده للبنت اللى بتحترم ذاتها وعقلها مؤلم جدا جدا


----------



## girgis2 (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> كلام سيكرت صح
> اوقات فعلا بيكون مؤلم جدا للبنت المجتهدة الشاطرة انها تنجح مثلا فى حاجة علشان حلوة
> ده يكون اسهل لو انها سقطت ولا انها تنجح بالشكل ده
> لانه فى نظرها بيختذلها فى نظر الناس لجسد فارغ بلا عقل معروض فى فاترينه
> فده للبنت اللى بتحترم ذاتها وعقلها مؤلم جدا جدا



*طيب على كدة المفروض تشكري الدكتور اللي غلس عليكي في الشفوي :t17:

مش أدالك درجتك اللي تستحقيها بـــالظبط ؟؟
*​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> طيب ليه مآيكونش آلسؤآل
> هتعمل إيه لو تعبت وإجتهدت وإتقآل عنكـ تفوقت بآلوآسطة فى آلآخر ..؟
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> كلام سيكرت صح
> اوقات فعلا بيكون مؤلم جدا للبنت المجتهدة الشاطرة انها تنجح مثلا فى حاجة علشان حلوة
> ده يكون اسهل لو انها سقطت ولا انها تنجح بالشكل ده
> لانه فى نظرها بيختذلها فى نظر الناس لجسد فارغ بلا عقل معروض فى فاترينه
> فده للبنت اللى بتحترم ذاتها وعقلها مؤلم جدا جدا




كﻻمك صح ومنطقي ومقنع اوي يا ديزي....
الستات مقرفين ... ولو ان غريبة ان الامريكان يبقوا كمان هبل كده بس انتي ادرى طبعاً....والكﻻم منطقي

- ﻻ مش لدرجة اسهل السقوط يعني 

بس اوكي...الكﻻم فعﻻً مقنع، واكيد احساس سخيف.....رغم اني مش قادر اتخيله

كﻻمكو صح انتو الاتنين انا ما باصتلهاش م الزاوية دي


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

يابنات ياصبايا , انا حاولت ارجع تانى اقرا ذاكرة الجسد لاحلام مستغانمى وبردو مش قادرة اكلمها 
اسلوبها ادبى وبليغ ورائع 
لكن علشان الاقى الرواية جوه الرواية مجهود صعب 
حد يشجعنى اكملها :love34:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

طآلمآ إنتِ مستمتعة بيهآ يآ روز
تفرق إيه لو كآنت بمسمى روآية أو خوآطر نثرية أو غيرهـ ..؟

حآولى تعيشى فيهآ وتستمتعى مآ دآم هى عجبآكـِ 
 


*..*
​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

هى جميلة ياسيكرت بس انا بحب قصة محددة وشخصيات وكده 
الخواطر النثرية جميلة بس انا بحب احداث :love34: انا نفسى اكملها بس مش قادرة 

افتحو موضوع بقا


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

لآ طآلمآ مش قآدرة فـ مش ينفع تكمليهآ أكيد 


أمممم تصدقى آلمرآدى بآلذآت لآزم أدبسكـ ههههـ
فعلاً مش لآقية موضوع
  



*..*
​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

طيب انا مش عندى مواضيع بردو هههههه
فين جونى ؟


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

جوني نازل يجيب حاجة ياكلها وراجع كمان 10 دقايق.... ^_^


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

هههههه طيب افتحلنا موضوع 
وهاتلنا اكل معاك 
هتاكل لوحدك ؟ عيب :t17:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

ههههـ أهو جونى جه وهيمونآ كلآم وأكل 

بس مآتنسآش آلبيبسى بتآعى  
 



*..*
​ ​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

بس كده؟ اتفضلوا معايا....بس اكل كله دايت ومعلبات (مثﻻً: جبنة 0% دهون)

والبيبسي موجودة بس دايت طبعاً (اختراع ما حصلش البيبسي الدايت دي بصراحة  )


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

طيب هات اى حاجة ياجونى:t17:
وفين الموضوع ؟


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

هههههههههه حاضر.....


- بافكر لسه ...


- اممممم....طيب خدو السؤال ده....
المرة دي بقى اعتبري انك مرتبطة بواحد كويس اوي.....

ناوية تعامليه ازاي بقى؟ اقصد اقول فكرتكو عن الحياة الزوجية (المسئوليات وكده) هتمشي ازاي


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

مفيش مواضيع تانى غير الجواز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t17:


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

اللي جه ف بالي بقى انا نايم على روحي اصﻻً...


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

ممممم طيب مش عندى اجابة محددة


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

يعنى دآيت وأسئلة صعبة ..؟ ربنآ يسآمحكـ 


مفيش كتآلوج للمعآملة علشآن نحدد ..! 
بس ممكن نقول هنكون متفآهمين وبنحب بعض
  



*..*
​ ​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

تصدقو قفلتوني......خلاص هاتو انتو موضوع تاني


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

ممكن آلسؤآل يكون آلعكس بعد آلجوآز لو إكتشفتى إن فكرتكـ عنه كآنت مش صح أو كآن بيمثل
إيه رد آلفعل آلمنآسب ..؟
 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

مثﻻً اه....قولي يﻻ...


(روز هتضربنا احنا الاتنين بالنار على فكرة)


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 فبراير 2013)

*..*

لآ إللى بيسأل مش بيجآوب
وأصلاً مش لآقية إجآبة للسؤآل آلعجيب دآ هو أنآ نآقصة إكتئآب :t17:

تضربكـ إنت أنآ غلبآنة 



 *..*​


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

انا اغلب منك


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

انا مش بضرب حد انا غلبانة


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

طب مصلحة.....سجلي عليها الكلمة دي يا سيكرت....




اكئبكو معايا قبل ما انام....بس معبرة عن احساسي بصراحة:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539252_543575505675900_535912317_n.jpg







Good night :flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

ههههه شكرا على الاكتئاب 
but I tell you smth , you don't have to do all of them 
طبعا لازم تشتغل , بس مش لازم تتجوز وتجيب اطفال 
ولو اخترت انك تعمل كده يبقا ده اختيار حر واكيد هتكون سعيد بيه حتى لو فيه تعب لانه اختيارك:t17:


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه 

انتي مسكتي في دي يعني؟!

طب ينفع اتجوز واجيب اطفال بس ما اشتغلش؟

ركزي في الفكرة! انا اختياري زي ما قلت لك مش متخيل اني اكبر لوحدي....


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

انت قريت انا كتبت ايه  طيب :t17:؟ انا كتبت انت لازم  تشتغل بس الجواز والاطفال ده اختيارك 
وطالما مش متخيل تكبر لوحدك يبقا هتكون سعيد بأختيارك انك تتجوز وتجيب اطفال 
ده قصدى يعنى


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

انا قريت...بس اكيد يعني مش الجواز او عدمه هو اللي كائبني.....انما الشغل (لعنة الحياة  )   هو اللي فالقني


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

خلاص اتجوز واقعد فى البيت :smile02:smile02


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> خلاص اتجوز واقعد فى البيت :smile02:smile02



يا ريت كان ينفع بس مين دي اللي هتوافق؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> خلاص اتجوز واقعد فى البيت :smile02:smile02





Libertus قال:


> يا ريت كان ينفع بس مين دي اللي هتوافق؟



*ههههههههههههههههههههه حقيقى انا سعيدة بيكم انتو الاتنين .. حوار مثمر فعلا :t17:*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

بتتريقى عليا ياشقاوة ؟:love34:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بتتريقى عليا ياشقاوة ؟:love34:



*لا يا حبيبى مش عليكى :fun_oops: و انا اقدر برضه :blush2:*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

امال بتتريقى على مين ياشقاوة ؟ :love34::love34: اوعى تقولى جونى leasantrleasantr


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

كنت لسه هاكتب لديزي في تقييم ان شقاوة هتقول انها بتتريق عليا انا


يعني هو مين الغلبان هنا عشان تتريق عليه؟ انا

بس سبقتني وكتبتها قبل ما اعمله


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

اه بالذمة.....عريس يقدس الحياة الزوجية وملتزم بكل شغل البيت وهيتعلم الطبخ مخصوص وطلباته مش كتير...
ومش هيقرفك لما ترجعي من الشغل ﻷنه عنده عشرميت حاجة يشغل وقته بيها فلما ترجعي مصدعة مش هيفضل يناكف فيكي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> امال بتتريقى على مين ياشقاوة ؟ :love34::love34: اوعى تقولى جونى leasantrleasantr



*هههههههههه انتى عايزانى اتضرب ؟؟

لا انا بضحك على ان الحوار مقلوب بس :smile01.. انتى بتقولى كلام الشباب بيقولوه و جونى بيقول كلام بنات بيقولوه و انا معجبة بسياق الموضوع :t33:*


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه انتى عايزانى اتضرب ؟؟
> 
> لا انا بضحك على ان الحوار مقلوب بس :smile01.. انتى بتقولى كلام الشباب بيقولوه و جونى بيقول كلام بنات بيقولوه و انا معجبة بسياق الموضوع :t33:*



اهو كده انتي هتضربي فعﻻً   ... استلقي وعدك بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههه انتى عايزانى اتضرب ؟؟
> 
> لا انا بضحك على ان الحوار مقلوب بس :smile01.. انتى بتقولى كلام الشباب بيقولوه و جونى بيقول كلام بنات بيقولوه و انا معجبة بسياق الموضوع :t33:*



ما خلاص يابنتى الدنيا اتقلبت واتشقلبت :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> كنت لسه هاكتب لديزي في تقييم ان شقاوة هتقول انها بتتريق عليا انا
> 
> يعني هو مين الغلبان هنا عشان تتريق عليه؟ انا
> 
> بس سبقتني وكتبتها قبل ما اعمله



*يعنى انا قطعت رزقها فى التقييم ؟ لا قيمها حتى و سيبه فاضى .. حد لاقى :t17:

مين الغلبان دة ؟؟ هعديهالك عشان مش فايقة بس :shutup22:*



Libertus قال:


> اه بالذمة.....عريس يقدس الحياة الزوجية وملتزم بكل شغل البيت وهيتعلم الطبخ مخصوص وطلباته مش كتير...
> ومش هيقرفك لما ترجعي من الشغل ﻷنه عنده عشرميت حاجة يشغل وقته بيها فلما ترجعي مصدعة مش هيفضل يناكف فيكي


*
ملتزم بكل شغل البيت ؟؟؟ دة اللى معناها بيكسل يطبق الهدوم و بيكسل يكوى و مبينظفش و بيكسل يعمل شوبينج ف الماركت اصلا و اغلب الاكل بيطلع منه بايظ :fun_oops: و نعم الالتزام

دة غير انك من اكتر الكائنات المناكفة على وجه البسيطة .. اتقو ربنا و بطلو كدب بقا :scenic:*


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

بالنسبة للمناكفة ياشقاوة ممكن تبقا تعمله silent بس بردو هيناكف وهو silent :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى انا قطعت رزقها فى التقييم ؟ لا قيمها حتى و سيبه فاضى .. حد لاقى :t17:
> 
> مين الغلبان دة ؟؟ هعديهالك عشان مش فايقة بس :shutup22:*
> 
> ...



ﻻ خلي بالك بقى!

ماهو انا هابقى متفرغ....مش راجع الساعة 6 ولسه عايز اطبخ! لما ابقى طول النهار في البيت....هاتمزج بقى واعمل كل شغل البيت صح 

ولو ع الطبيخ....سهل بقى الواحد يتعلمه ما هاتبقى دماغه رايقة 


- انا مناكف؟ طب الله يسامحك


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

وبعدين بالنسبة للمناكفة برضو ممكن نقول انكو مش عايزين خدامة انتو عايزين حد ظريف ومرح برضو وﻻ ايه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> وبعدين بالنسبة للمناكفة برضو ممكن نقول انكو مش عايزين خدامة انتو عايزين حد ظريف ومرح برضو وﻻ ايه؟



بس مش عايزين صداااااااع leasantrleasantr:a63::a63:


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بس مش عايزين صداااااااع leasantrleasantr:a63::a63:



مفيييش خالص وﻻ يكون عندها فكرة 


ماهو انا هاكون رايق بقى...مش صاحي براحتي وباعمل الاكل قدام التليفزيون؟ 

ده مجرد تخيل الحياة دي جاب لي احﻻم جميلة من دلوقتي....يا سﻻاااام....الواحد بقى الصبح يقرا يتفسح يلعب...يعمل اللي هو عايزه...يظبط البيت كده لحد ما مراته ترجع ويدلعها بقى....*مسم*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بالنسبة للمناكفة ياشقاوة ممكن تبقا تعمله silent بس بردو هيناكف وهو silent :smile02:smile02:smile02



*ولا الهوا .. الاوبشن دة مش نازل فيه اصلا يا بنتى صدقينى انا .. حتى لو سكت هيشاور .. هيقول يعنى هيقول لا مفر :spor24:*



Libertus قال:


> ﻻ خلي بالك بقى!
> 
> ماهو انا هابقى متفرغ....مش راجع الساعة 6 ولسه عايز اطبخ! لما ابقى طول النهار في البيت....هاتمزج بقى واعمل كل شغل البيت صح
> 
> ...



*على اعتبار ان مشكلتك فى الوقت بس ؟؟ مش مشكلتك فى انك بتكره الحاجات دى ؟؟ .. للعلم الوقت مش مشكلة فى اى حاجة ... لانك لو اتقنتها مش هتاخد منك وقت خالص بالعكس .. دة كمان و انت عايش لوحدك المسئولية اخف كتير 

مقولتش حاجة بخصوص تربية الولاد :fun_oops:*


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

العيال دول بقى بتوعي انا بقى 
دي احلى حاجة اني هاقضي الوقت معاهم بقى  واذاكرلهم...وبعدين هم في المدرسة معظم الوقت فانا حر برضو 

اه المشكلة الكبيرة في الوقت ... ولو الطبخ هيبقى بدل الشغل طبعاااااً يبقى الطبخ....ع الاقل مش عايز مجهود ذهني...

اسيبكو مؤقتاً بقى...


انا هاحلم احﻻم جمييييلة دلوقتي....بس هاصحى بدريييي على شغل طحن 

تصبحوا على خير


----------



## Strident (3 فبراير 2013)

ما تبوظيش الاعﻻن بقى يا شقاوة ... ماتقطعيش الرزق سيبيني استرزق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مفيييش خالص وﻻ يكون عندها فكرة
> 
> 
> ماهو انا هاكون رايق بقى...مش صاحي براحتي وباعمل الاكل قدام التليفزيون؟
> ...



*لعب و فسح و قراية ؟؟؟ ايه شغل تنابلة السلطان دة :a82:

اة و تتفرج على التليفزيون و اول ما تيجى تقعد تحكيلها المسلسل التركى .. و تعيــــــــــط :t33:.. 

دى مش احلام جميلة .. دة تهييس رسمى .. بص هعمل نفسى مأخدتش بالى من الكلام دة .. ليس على ال .... سهرانين حرج :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لعب و فسح و قراية ؟؟؟ ايه شغل تنابلة السلطان دة :a82:
> 
> اة و تتفرج على التليفزيون و اول ما تيجى تقعد تحكيلها المسلسل التركى .. و تعيــــــــــط :t33:..
> 
> دى مش احلام جميلة .. دة تهييس رسمى .. بص هعمل نفسى مأخدتش بالى من الكلام دة .. ليس على ال .... سهرانين حرج :new6::new6::new6:*



هههههههههه انا هاتفرج على مسلسﻻت تركي برضو؟ بذمتك؟

ﻻ بس هاتفرج مثﻻً على الماتشات بقى  او اي افﻻم لو فيه افﻻم اجنبية عدلة...مش هاقعد احكي بقى انا باتفرج ليا انا مش ليها  وكده كده بالليل العيال عايزة تاكل وعايزة اللي يذاركلها واللي ينيمهم 

ﻻ هي هتيجي م الشغل اقعد اصدعها بالمسلسل؟ وﻻ حاجة هي تيجي هتاكل وتتدلع شوية وترتاح من تعب البوم...

- مش فاهم جملة السهرانين دي...نزلي الترجمة بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

فعلا ياشقاوة لو ما اتكلمش هيشاور ويناكف بردو 
لا مفر :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

يوووووه ومناكف خﻻص....ماتبوظوش الاعﻻن بقى اعملوا معروف!


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

هههههههه اعلان ايه ياجونى ؟ مش احنا خلصنا الموضوع ده امبارح ؟ بس متقولش لحد :smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 فبراير 2013)

*..*

هو أنآ مفيش مرهـ أدخل هنآ وملآقيش منآكفة :t23:

*مسآئكم ورد*



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

ازيك يا سيكرت ياجميلة :t25:


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 فبراير 2013)

*..*

أشكر ربنآ روزآ إزيكـ إنتِ يآ قمر

مفيش موضوع وهدبسكـ زى كل مرهـ ولآ إيه ..؟ :t23:



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

ههههههه لا مش كل مرة 
طيب انا من شوية كده كنت بقرا نقد ادبى لشخصية شهرازاد المعروفة فى قصص الف ليلة وليلة 
والنقد بيقول ان شخصية شهرازاد رغم ترويجها على انها مثال للمرأة الحكيمة اللى قدرت تكسب جوزها القاسى القاتل شهريار وانها قدرت تروضه 
الا انها فى الحقيقة مقدرتش تروضه بالعكس هى دللته وزادت فى تدليله بأنها تحكى ليه حكايا زى الاطفال ومكانتش بتعمل حاجة فى الحياة غير انها تسلى شهريار 
فهى ترسيخ لفكرة استخدام المرأة للخداع والمكر فى انها تاخد ما تريد من الرجل بدل من المواجهه والمصارحة 
وهى صورة سيئة للمرأة اللى مبتعملش اى حاجة فى حياتها غير انها تحكى قصص لتسلية شهريار 

ايه رأيك ياسيكرت ؟  وكل البناتيت طبعا , فكرتى قبل كده للنقد ده فى شخصية شهرازاد ؟
وتفتكرى ان النوع ده من القصص ممكن بشكل غير واعى بيرسخ افكار معينة وبيرسل رسائل معينة للناس والاطفال فى المجتمعات المختلفة ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 فبراير 2013)

*..*

أى قصة أو عمل أدبى يآ روز بيأثر على فكر آلقآرئ حسب رؤيته ليه

يمكن يكون دآ قصد آلكآتب ويمكن لأ لكن أكيد مش كل شخص قرآ آلكتآب أو إتفرج على مسلسله هتوصله نفس آلفكرة

عن نفسى بشوف قدرة شهرزآد على آلنجآة من آلموت وآلتعآمل مع عقدة شهريآر وعلآجهآ تدل فعلاً على ذكآئهآ

لكن حبهآ ليه هو إللى عليه علآمآت إستفهآم
لإنه بيرسخ فكرة طبيعة آلمرأهـ آلعآطفية إللى ممكن أوقآت تجنب عقلهآ علشآن مشآعرهآ
وكأنهآ شئ مسلم بيه



لكن موضوع ترسيخ آلأفكآر دآ موضوع كبير
وكل مآ آلإنسآن كآن معرفته بنفسه وإنه منفرد مش لآزم يعيش على خطوط بتجمعه بكل آلنآس
كل مآ إدرآكه يصمد أكتر ويعرف يفرق بين إللى بيستقبله وبين مآ يجب أن يكون



*..*​


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه اعلان ايه ياجونى ؟ مش احنا خلصنا الموضوع ده امبارح ؟ بس متقولش لحد :smile01



خلصناه بس انا مارضيتش اسيح  انتي اللي سيحتي بقى يعني انا عداني العيب


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

صحيح ياسيكرت هو انا مش متفقة اوى مع رأى الناقد اللى بيقول ان صورة شهرازاد ترسيخ لافكار معينة 
انا مقتنعة ان الاعمال الادبية هى انعكاس لافكار المجتمع اللى بتتكتب فيه اكتر من انها محاولة لترسيخ فكر معين 

وفعلا سؤالك مظبوط شهرازاد كانت بتحب ايه فى شخصية دوية زى شهرايار ؟
وهل فعلا جانب من جوانب نفسية المرأة انها بتحب الراجل القوى بسبب ارتباط فكرة الرجولة فى عقلها بالقوة والتسلط ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> خلصناه بس انا مارضيتش اسيح  انتي اللي سيحتي بقى يعني انا عداني العيب



ههههههه طيب خلاص هدى اعصابك :smile01:smile01


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه طيب خلاص هدى اعصابك :smile01:smile01



ههههههههه مانا هادي اهو ... بس حاااضر


----------



## Strident (4 فبراير 2013)

حد ياكل شاورما؟ انا اللي عاملها بايدي


----------



## Strident (6 فبراير 2013)

انا راجع من شوية من ماتش حلو في الاستاد...

بس كان فيه كام مشجعة كده مغاربة زي القمر على فكرة (المغرب ما كانتش بتلعب....كانت اسبانيا)


----------



## Strident (7 فبراير 2013)

نكتة\قصة قريتها على الفيس بوك عن ذكاء المرأة 

واحد سايقة عربية ووقفها واحد من البوليس عشان ماشية بسرعة اكبر من السرعة المسموحة....

(ﻻ ما تقلقوش...ماعيطتلوش   )

- ممكن الرخص؟
- ﻻ انا اسفة...مش هينفع عشان مسحوبة مني 4 مرات بسبب السواقة وانا شاربة كحول
- ااااااه طب تعالي بقى...فين اوراق ملكية العربية؟
- امممم برضو اسفة مش هاقدر اديهالك لان العربية مش بتاعتي...انا سارقاها
- ايييه! سرقتيها؟
- اه وكمان قتلت صاحبها وحطيته في اكياس في شنطة العربية ورا
الراجل بص لها كده...ويبص للشنطة ورا....وبعدين باللاسلكي كده يطلب دعم وعربيات تانية...
5 دقايق كان 5 عربيات بوليس جت، وكلهم بقى بمسدساتهم ناحيتها وكده...
وهي بقى عملت المستغربة...
ظابط كبير راح بقى يستجوبها....قال لها:
- واحد من الظباط بتوعي بيقول انك سارقة العربية دي وقاتلة صاب العربية وحطاه في اكياس في الشنطة
- قالت ابداً انتو بتقولو ايه؟
- افتحي الشنطة طيب
فتحتها وطبعاً مفيش حاجة
- دي عربيتك يا افندم؟
- اه طبعاً...وادي اوراق الملكية
طبعاً صاحبنا الاولاني مذهول يا عيني 

-طب ده كان بيقول انك معكيش رخصة
- ﻻ ابداً اهي
وراحت مطلعاها من شنطتها برضو
- انا اسف  جداً يا افندم...اصل واحد من ظباطي بلغ ان معكيش رخص وانك سارقة العربية وقاتلة صاحبها فآسفين جداً ع الخطأ ده
- ايه؟ تﻻقي الكداب ده قال كمان اني كنت معدية فوق السرعة


***


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 فبراير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا جااااامده هههههههههههههههه
 حلوه دى--
 كويس الواحد بيتعلم تكنيكات جديده  هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> حد ياكل شاورما؟ انا اللي عاملها بايدي


 
 شاورما لحمه و لا شاورمه  فرااخ؟؟


----------



## Strident (7 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا جااااامده هههههههههههههههه
> حلوه دى--
> كويس الواحد بيتعلم تكنيكات جديده  هههههههههههههههه



- تكتيكات حكاية صح؟ ذكاء المرأة مالوش حل 
عياط وضعف بتجيب....ذكاء بتجيب 

الله يكون في عوننا مظلومين احنا 



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شاورما لحمه و لا شاورمه  فرااخ؟؟





-لسه فاكرة؟ ده كان من يومين 

كانت لحمة...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> - تكتيكات حكاية صح؟ ذكاء المرأة مالوش حل
> عياط وضعف بتجيب....ذكاء بتجيب
> 
> الله يكون في عوننا مظلومين احنا
> ...


 
 الحقيقه الراجل يقعد يقول عايز واحده زكيه عايز واحده زكيه-- و مش عارف السيده لما تبقا زكيه بتبقى عامله إزاااى هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اكيد الظابت ده هيقول عايز واحده غبيه هههههههههههه
 عمتا ربنا يكون فى عون البشر فى الزمن ده سواء  رجل او سيده---

 كان من يوميييين ياااه و محدش تطوع ياكل من عمايل إيدك هههههه:2:
 عمتا اتا بموووووت فى الشاورررمه بانوااعها-- بس فى محلات كدا مكلش منها غير اللحمه و محلات تانيا مكلش منها غير الفراخ-- 
 الواحد هيجوووع على الصبح


----------



## Strident (7 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الحقيقه الراجل يقعد يقول عايز واحده زكيه عايز واحده زكيه-- و مش عارف السيده لما تبقا زكيه بتبقى عامله إزاااى هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد الظابت ده هيقول عايز واحده غبيه هههههههههههه
> عمتا ربنا يكون فى عون البشر فى الزمن ده سواء  رجل او سيده---
> 
> ...



ﻻ حاسبي!! إﻻااا الغبااااء! 

بالعكس انا نفسسسييي في واحدة ذكية 

وبعدين لما تبقى ذكية وحد يعمل لي حاجة هتجيب لي حقي   او يعني هتبقى ف صفي 
مثال مش ظريف اوي بس قريب: إيزابيل وآخاب  هو قعد يعيط وهي اتصرفت له 
طبعاً انا عايز واحدة ذكية بس تكون طيبة مش مفترية 

- مالهمش في الطيب نصيب 
الشاورما اكلتي المفضلة برضو


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 فبراير 2013)

*..*

ههههههـ آلقصة دى فكرتنى بموقف حصل لوآحدة صآحبتى
مع آلإختلآف إنهآ كآنت بتآخد حقهآ 

هى بتدرس حقوق وهى خآرجة مع بنآت ومشى ورآهم إتنين بيعآكسوهم
آلبنت نصحتهم يبعدوآ ومفيش فآيدة
فصوتت ولمت عليهم آلشآرع وكلهم جريو بس مسكت منهم وآحد
رآحت آلقسم سمعت للظآبط لسته إتهآمآت *"* كآنت وآخدآهم فى محآضرة إزآى يثبتوآ على وآحد تهمة تحرش يتحبس فيهآ *"*

وكآنت هتحبسه فعلاً :t33:



*إللى يجى على بنآت حوآ مآيكسبش أبداً *:blush2:



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

يابنات يا صبايا ياحلوات 
مفيش عند حد وصفة توقف المهزلة اللى بتحصل ديه ؟
يعنى انا اكل يومين junk food على امل انى اتحرك ربع كيلو زيادة اتوزن انهارده الاقى نفسى خسييييييييييت ؟ :ranting::ranting:
حد عنده اى طريقة اوقف بيها النزول 
انا مش عايزة اتخن خلاص حرمت افكر فى كده  , عايزة بس اوقف النزول :ranting::ranting:


----------



## white.angel (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يابنات يا صبايا ياحلوات
> مفيش عند حد وصفة توقف المهزلة اللى بتحصل ديه ؟
> يعنى انا اكل يومين junk food على امل انى اتحرك ربع كيلو زيادة اتوزن انهارده الاقى نفسى خسييييييييييت ؟ :ranting::ranting:
> حد عنده اى طريقة اوقف بيها النزول
> انا مش عايزة اتخن خلاص حرمت افكر فى كده  , عايزة بس اوقف النزول :ranting::ranting:


* يا بختك يابختك يابختك يابختك خمسه يا بختك ... *
*انت معاك نعمه محدش لاقيها :2:*

*اضربى شيكولاته ... واقعدى يومين قدام التى فى :t33:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * يا بختك يابختك يابختك يابختك خمسه يا بختك ... *
> *انت معاك نعمه محدش لاقيها :2:*
> 
> *اضربى شيكولاته ... واقعدى يومين قدام التى فى :t33:*​



لالالا انا هروح ابخر نفسى دلوقتى :yaka::yaka: ليه الحسد ده ؟:t33:
يابنتى انا متوصاش فى موضوع الشيكولاته ده انا لسه واكله اصلا :ranting::ranting:


----------



## white.angel (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يابنتى انا متوصاش فى موضوع الشيكولاته ده انا لسه واكله اصلا :ranting::ranting:


* خلاص يابنتى يبقى اعملى 1500 ميطانيه واشكرى ربك على النعمه اللى انت فيها واسكتى ..* :ranting:​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * خلاص يابنتى يبقى اعملى 1500 ميطانيه واشكرى ربك على النعمه اللى انت فيها واسكتى ..* :ranting:​



يابنتى حرام عليكى انا مش عايزة اتخن خلاص 
انا عايزة اوقف النزووووووول :ranting::ranting:
حرام عليكى ياوايت  هتبقى انتى والزمن عليا :love34::love34:


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يابنات يا صبايا ياحلوات
> مفيش عند حد وصفة توقف المهزلة اللى بتحصل ديه ؟
> يعنى انا اكل يومين junk food على امل انى اتحرك ربع كيلو زيادة اتوزن انهارده الاقى نفسى خسييييييييييت ؟ :ranting::ranting:
> حد عنده اى طريقة اوقف بيها النزول
> انا مش عايزة اتخن خلاص حرمت افكر فى كده  , عايزة بس اوقف النزول :ranting::ranting:



تصدقي حرقتي دمي 

ده انا اكلتين فاست فود يتخنوني نص كيلو علطول...

مع العلم اني مواظب ع الجيم 3 مرات في الاسبوع...

حاجة تفرس @


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> تصدقي حرقتي دمي
> 
> ده انا اكلتين فاست فود يتخنوني نص كيلو علطول...
> 
> ...



هههههه حرقة الدم تخسسك ياجونى 
احنا فى الخدمة :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يابنات يا صبايا ياحلوات
> مفيش عند حد وصفة توقف المهزلة اللى بتحصل ديه ؟
> يعنى انا اكل يومين junk food على امل انى اتحرك ربع كيلو زيادة اتوزن انهارده الاقى نفسى خسييييييييييت ؟ :ranting::ranting:
> حد عنده اى طريقة اوقف بيها النزول
> انا مش عايزة اتخن خلاص حرمت افكر فى كده  , عايزة بس اوقف النزول :ranting::ranting:


طيب أى حآجة فى آلدنيآ ممكن تتكرر
إلآ آلمهزلة دى .. دى نآدرة أصلاً :t33:


نصيحة من مجرب يآ روز
إرمى آلميزآن إللى عندكـ وسيبيهآ تمشى لوحدهآ علشآن أعصآبكـ 
:smil13:
 


*..*​ 
​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> طيب أى حآجة فى آلدنيآ ممكن تتكرر
> إلآ آلمهزلة دى .. دى نآدرة أصلاً :t33:
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههه سيكرت بليز اوعى تقوليلى ان ده بيحصل معاكى 
هرمى نفسى من فوق السرير صدقينى :t33::t33::t33:

انا جربت قبل كده كل الموازين اللى فى العالم على امل انها هى اللى تطلع غلط مش انا 
بس واضح ان العيب فيا :ranting::ranting: 
مش مصدقة بجد


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه سيكرت بليز اوعى تقوليلى ان ده بيحصل معاكى
> هرمى نفسى من فوق السرير صدقينى :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> انا جربت قبل كده كل الموازين اللى فى العالم على امل انها هى اللى تطلع غلط مش انا
> ...


ههههههـ كآن نفسى أخدعكـ يآ روز بس دى آلحقيقة آلصعبة :hlp:

دآ ممكن أقعد شهر كآمل فى مجهودآت إنى أتخن
وبعد مآ أزيد 2 .. 3 كيلو
ينزلو فى يومين :smil16:


 


*..*​ 

​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

بس بقى...بس انا هاموت م القهر!


انا بقيت في اي مول اقف قدام رف الشوكوﻻتات او رفوف الآيس كريم واقف اتحسر.....ياتعصر من جوه...
واجرجر رجلي بعيد...

ده انا طلع عندي ارادة مفيش بعد كده!

او اعدي قدام KFC وما اطلبش منه حتى وانا جعان..

بس بقى انا بجد هاعيط من القهرة!

امبارح باقيس وزني لقيته نزل شوية...حلو....بس بطني حاسسها اتخن شوية عن كام يوم فاتوا!!!

كنت هاموت م الغيظ!

اللي يغيظ ان اكلة وﻻ اتنين مش صحيين اوي...هوب ارجع انط النص كيلو اللي قعدت اسبوع اخسه!

وﻻ حرقة الدم عاملة حاجة وحياتك


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههـ كآن نفسى أخدعكـ يآ روز بس دى آلحقيقة آلصعبة :hlp:
> 
> دآ ممكن أقعد شهر كآمل فى مجهودآت إنى أتخن
> وبعد مآ أزيد 2 .. 3 كيلو
> ...



اه هو ده انا 
حكاية النزول فى يومين ديه انا عارفاها :t33:
امتحان مثلا ينزلنى , منمتش مثلا لمدة يوين انزل 2 كيلو 
مسافرة مثلا انزل 2 كيلو 
يعنى النزول بيكون على اهون سبب :love34::love34:


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه هو ده انا
> حكاية النزول فى يومين ديه انا عارفاها :t33:
> امتحان مثلا ينزلنى , منمتش مثلا لمدة يوين انزل 2 كيلو
> مسافرة مثلا انزل 2 كيلو
> يعنى النزول بيكون على اهون سبب :love34::love34:



بجد بجد انا هاعيط وانا في الشغل بس بقى!!

2 كيلو!!! انتي عارفة انا باجري اد ايه وباعمل تمرينات عضﻻت اد ايه...عشان انزل نص كيلو؟

2 كيلو دي يعني تمارين شهر + حرمان الأكل!!

يعني جري 36 كيلو + حوالي 12 ساعة تمارين عضل (كتف - بطن - دراعات - ...)

حرام بالذمة!


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> بجد بجد انا هاعيط وانا في الشغل بس بقى!!
> 
> 2 كيلو!!! انتي عارفة انا باجري اد ايه وباعمل تمرينات عضﻻت اد ايه...عشان انزل نص كيلو؟
> 
> ...



طيب وانا مالى انا ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

راعي شعور الآخرين بﻻش استفزاز


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

كفاية البيتزا اللي مش باشوفها غير مرة واحدة في الشهر


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

وسآعآت من غير ظروف كمآن يآ روز 
تقريباً هو ثآبت على رقم مهمآ حآولت أتخن زى آلفرقعلوز بينزله تآنى :t33:


لو ليكـِ فى آلحلويآت حطى عسل على أى حآجة بتشربيهآ
بيقولوآ بيتخن
بس أنآ مش بتحمله بصرآحة :smil13:
 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

وأسوأ من كل ده: الجبن.....انا ماباكلش جبنة تقريباً   

ﻻ بجد انا هاعيط فعلاً حاجة تغيظ 

وخصوصأً لما زمايلي هنا من الصين ياكلوا زي الحمير وﻻااااا اي ربع كيلو يزيدوه حتى


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

جونى مش هراعى شعورك ياجونى :t30::t30: انا بتكلم عن مشكلتى , انت زعلان ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟:2:

سيكرت انا فعلا ثابته على رقم مش بيتحرك ولو اتحرك بينزل :ranting:
على فكرة انا باكل عسل ساعات على حاجات معينة 
انا مش عايزة اقولك انا ممكن افطر ايه :t33:
ممكن اعمل french toast اللى بيتحمر ده واحط عليه زبدة وعسل هههههههههههههه ولا كأنى عملت حاجة :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

دآ أكتر مسآعدة بنقدمهآلكـ إننآ بنحسدكـ يآ جونى 
بس قول يآ رب :yaka:




*..*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

أهآ أنآ ثآبته على وزن من يجى 3 سنين 
 خلآص بقى يآ روز آلموآجع إتقلبت عليآ فعلاً 

طيب أنآ أسمع إن فيه ألوآن معينة بتظهر آلشخص أتخن أو أرفع
وآلموديلآت كمآن بتأثر طبعاً

فهل آلحآجآت دى بتكون فى حسآبكـ لمآ بتشترى لبس 
ولآ أهم حآجة تعجبكـ وبس ..؟

 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

ياااااا رب بليز بقى اسمع لحسدهم!!

(تكونش المشكلة اني مش باصدق في الحسد؟ لو كده اآمن بالحسد حااااﻻً)


ديزي: كلي بيتزا او حاجات مقلية كتير (KFC مثﻻً) السطح بتاعها....اي حاجة Fried)
الFrench Fries كمان قاااتلة.....صباعين يخلوكي اد كده!

م الاخر كلي كله مقلي وكلي سكريات كتيرة! وجبن كمان...الجبنة كلها دهون
وبيتزات بقى وكده


بس بقى عشان انا جعت....وانا مقهور أصلاً....مفيش يا ربي طريقة الجسم ياكل من غير ما يهضم؟


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

يا ستي انتي وهي استني تتجوزي بس ومع اول وﻻدة هتبقي عايزة تخسي ومش عارفة..او حتى من غير وﻻدة...

انتو بتعملوا في نفسكو جريمة لما تتخنوا روحكو


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

ممممم لا فى الاغلب بشترى اللى بيعجبنى بس ساعات فيه حاجات مثلا ممكن تخلينى رفيعة اوى او شكلى مليانة اوى ديه مش بشتريها 

يااااااااا جونى انا خلاص مش عايزة اتخن انا مش عايزة انزل عن كده تلك هى المشكلة 
وكل الحاجات اللى قولتها ديه باكلها :t33::t33:
ده انا من يومين اكلت ايس كريم كبير مرتين فى اليوم مرة الصبح ومرة بليل 
وبقولك ساعات بفطر french toast بالعسل والزبدة ,وامبارح اكلت KFC  اعمل ايه تانى ؟


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ممممم لا فى الاغلب بشترى اللى بيعجبنى بس ساعات فيه حاجات مثلا ممكن تخلينى رفيعة اوى او شكلى مليانة اوى ديه مش بشتريها
> 
> يااااااااا جونى انا خلاص مش عايزة اتخن انا مش عايزة انزل عن كده تلك هى المشكلة
> وكل الحاجات اللى قولتها ديه باكلها :t33::t33:
> ...



عليكي و ع الFrench Fries بقى....دي داهية دي...

الKFC استمري عليه شوية ....وممكن الهمبورجر بقى بكل الدهون اللي فيه


النهاردة تاني رحت اشتري حاجات...ومعدي بقى قدام محل ايس كريم وقلبي بيتقطع....واجر رجلي جر

انا ﻻزم اخد جايزة على قوة الإرادة دي...


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

انا بادمع من عيني ومناخيري كمان !!!

قطعت 4 بصﻻت....

بالذمة انفع رجل بيت اد الدنيا (على وزن ست بيت)

وادي ريحة الشاورما طالعة اهي (اه مافهاش دهون كتيرة)


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> عليكي و ع الFrench Fries بقى....دي داهية دي...
> 
> الKFC استمري عليه شوية ....وممكن الهمبورجر بقى بكل الدهون اللي فيه
> 
> ...



حاااااااضر هعمل بنصيحتك ياجونى :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

بآلظبط يآ روز أفضل شئ مآتقيديش نفسكـ بخط معين
آلمهم إن آلوآحدة تحس آلحآجة عليهآ وهى لآبسآهآ وتقتنع بيهآ 


سمعت آلجملة دى من صديق وعآيزة أعرف رأيكم هل هى صح أو غلط
" *كبريآء آل**رجل بيخليه متحفظ *... *لكن كبريآء آلمرأهـ بيخليهآ مندفعه* "

 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

مش عارفه ياسيكرت مش حاسة بالجملة ديه اوى 
يعنى ايه الكبرياء يخلى الواحد مندفع ؟ ازاى ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش عارفه ياسيكرت مش حاسة بالجملة ديه اوى
> يعنى ايه الكبرياء يخلى الواحد مندفع ؟ ازاى ؟


قصدهـ إن كبريآء آلرجل لمآ بيتمس بيكون رد فعله إنه بيبعد .. بيختفى , أو حتى بيسكت وينطوى
لكن كبريآء آلست بيخليهآ تآخد قرآرآت وتقلب آلدنيآ ومآتسكتش دفآعاً عن كبريآئهآ

 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

مش عارفه ياسيكرت ممكن تكون صحيحة بس انا بشوف بردو ان الراجل ممكن يعمل نفس رد الفعل المندفع 
بس ممكن يكون المرأة اكتر 
بس خلى بالك الست بتصبر تصبر وبتكون صبورة جدا بس لما تنفجر وتبتدى تعمل رد فعل بتكون قاسية جدا اقسى من هتلر :t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*
_هههههـ قصدكـ إنه آل__قشه إللى بتقسم ظهر آلبعيير
__*بس إحنآ قشآتنآ كتير يآ روز *:scenic:


__أممم أنآ بشوف بشكل كبير كلآمه صح
آلرجل حتى لمآ بيقرر يقلب آلدنيآ بيآخد وقفة تفكير
لكن كبريآء آلمرأهـ خط أحمر بيخليهآ تنط على رد آلفعل على طول
__*وبشوفهآ للإسف بتخ*__*سر كتير فى آلطلعة دى *_
  


*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

كلامك صحيح 
بس انا بحس ان الست بتصبر وتخزن وتصبر وتخزن وتخطط لغاية ما تلاقى خطة تمص بيها دمه :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ إيه شغل بيلآ سوآن دآ :59:


*دآ إحنآ ملآيكة :love34:*
 



*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

تخيلى انا عمرى ماشوفت Twilight ده ابدا :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> تخيلى انا عمرى ماشوفت Twilight ده ابدا :t33::t33::t33:



براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافو عليكي يا ديزي...

وانا كمان....رغم كل الهلُمة دي....كل ما ييجي في التليفزيون اقفل او اغير......باحس اني زهقان منه من قبل ما اشوفه.....بصراحة ماليش في شغل الفامبايرز ده خالص بازهق منه اوي يعني


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

وانا كمان مش بحب قصص ال vampires ابدااااا 
وكمان روبرت باتينسون الممثل ده بحس انه overrated وميستاهلش الضجة ديه كلها لا شكلا ولا موضوعا 
ومن وجهة نظرى انا الشخصية انه مش جذاب ولا handsome زى ما البنات بتتهبل عليه كده 
وكيرستين ستيوارت فى وجهة نظرى انا بردو دمها بارد شوية ده غير انها tomboy


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ لو كنتِ قريتى آلروآية يآ روزآ كآن لآزم تتشدى للفيلم 

إيه آلعدآوة دى يآ جونى لآ تكون تبع آلمستئذبين :t33::t33:

 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

لا مقريتهاش ياسيكرت لانى من الاول مش بتشد لاى قصص vampires ابدا لا قراية ولا افلام , فيه عداوة بينى وبينهم :t33::t33:
انا احب اقرا القصص اللى بتمس حياتنا الواقعية واللى فيها مشاعر انسانية عميقة زى The Help , Pride and Prejudice 
   Sense & Sensibility
كده يعنى


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

يا سيكرت.....شغل الفامبايرز ده يتضمن الwerewolves كمان...

انا لو هاخد خيال بقى....يبقى نروح للأساطير الاغريقية Greek Mythology

انما غير كده....ماليش بصراحة في الوحوش والكﻻم ده...


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

هههههههه انا مش مضطهداهم ياسيكرت انا مش بحب القصص ديه والممثلين كمان مش عاجبنى 
يمكن الكويس اللى فيهم شوية يعنى هو تايلور لانتر


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

*إنتم مضطهدينهم على فكرة* :59:

متفقة معآكـِ روز دى فعلاً أكتر نوعية روآيآت ممتعة إللى بتخآطب آلنفس آلبشرية وأحآسيسهآ وإنفعآلآتهآ

بس بردو بحب أقرآ روآيآت آلخيآل ومآ ورآء آلطبيعة أو حتى آلجريمة نوع من آلتغيير وآلتنوع 
و بيستهدفوآ منآطق مختلفة جوآنآ 




خلآص يآ جونى مآيهمكش
*إمشوآ يآ وحوش من هنـآ *:blush2:







*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

بصى انا ممكن اقرا قصص عن الجريمة وممكن ماوراء الطبيعة شوية 
انما اتنين لا اتحملهم ابدااااااا 
الخيال العلمى وال vampires والحاجات ديه اللى لا تصدق لانى لما بحب اتفرج على اى فيلم او اقرا اى رواية لازم احس انى related ليها او فيه اى توحد بينى وبين شخصياتها 
لكن مثلا حاجة زى The Lord Of the Rings Trilogy  ده 
its horrible :t33::t33: لا يطاااااااااااق :t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

ههههههـ دآ إنتِ مشكلتكـ مع آلخيآل بوجه عآم :59:
ومآلقتيش غير دى كمثآل دآ أنآ بحبهآ جداً 

بصى أنآ للأسف بتوآصل مع آلقصص بس أوفر بقى
يعنى لو آلقصة ترآجيدى على آلآخر ممكن يجيلى إكتئآب رسمى
آلقصص بتلعب فى مودى جداً

هنآ بقى تيجى فآيدة آلخيآل
لإنه بيكسر آلتوحد وآلنكد دآ 




*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصى انا ممكن اقرا قصص عن الجريمة وممكن ماوراء الطبيعة شوية
> انما اتنين لا اتحملهم ابدااااااا
> الخيال العلمى وال vampires والحاجات ديه اللى لا تصدق لانى لما بحب اتفرج على اى فيلم او اقرا اى رواية لازم احس انى related ليها او فيه اى توحد بينى وبين شخصياتها
> لكن مثلا حاجة زى The Lord Of the Rings Trilogy  ده
> its horrible :t33::t33: لا يطاااااااااااق :t33::t33:



اه انا احب الخيال العلمي يكون حاجة ممكنة يعني ممكن تحصل في المستقبل....وكمان يبقى فيه فلسفة شوية 

Next - The Island - Minority Report

واشد فيلم خيال علمي اتعمل طوال التاريخ: The Matrix
اكتر فيلم سينمائي فيه فلسفة!




بالنسبة ل Lord of The Rings
معلش انا اسف  الحاجات الملحمية وتكون Medieval Fantasy حلوة برضو 
صحيح القصة بتهبل منهم شوية بس الملحمة وحبكة القصة فيها حلوة برضو 

ما يتقالش عليه Horrible ﻻ يطاق معلش 

بس طبعاً مش زي Braveheart او Gladiator او Troy او 300


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

فيه حاجتين انا مستني يعملوهم فيلم...

Mel Gibson لما قال هيعمل فيلم عن المكابيين...

والتاني: مستني Assassin's Creed لما تتعمل فيلم...دي هتبقى حكاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية

بس يعملوها عدل ﻷن اللي لعب اللعبة دي مش هيرحم اي شركة انتاج تهجص في القصة


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

الخيال جميل ياسيكرت لكن مش بحبه يكون over 

ليه ميتقالش عليه horrible ياجونى ؟ ده رأيى الشخصى وانا شايفاه horrible الموضوع نسبى


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

اكيد مش باقول لك ما تقوليش رأيك....انا باقول انه حلو ! ليكي عندي حاجة؟ :act31:


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

nope 
انت قولت ميتقالش عليه horrible , قولت ولا مقولتش ؟ :ranting::ranting:


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

اه قولت .... اذا كان عاجبك يعني.... وانا ماباخافش على فكرة :15_3_35[1]:


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

مش من حقك تقولى كده :ranting:

انت نسيت نفسك ؟ انت فى المصطبة بتاعتنا :ranting::ranting:
بنات هجووووووووم 
وLord of the Rings 
horrible, horrible, horrible,horrible , horrible, horrible :beee:


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

زى مآ بتقولى روز آلحكم هنآ نسبى وكل وآحد ليه ذوقه 

ومعلشى جون يعنى إيه خيآل " ممكن " ..؟
هو إحنـآ إيه عرفنـآ بآلممكن وآلغير ممكن وهو فى آلحآلتين " خيآل "
يعنى خرق لمقآييس آلوآقع


لآزم أيوه أى عمل يكون فيه فلسفة وحبكة منطقية
لكن ربط آلخيآل بآلممكن ضيآع لمتعة وإختلآف آلخيآل
 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

طب نشوف الهجوم ده الأول وبعدين نشوف الhorrible 

احفر يا بني خندق هنا....وانت يا بابا تعالى هات شولة الرمل دي حطها قدامه....اتحرك يا بني انت وهو


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

قوليله ياسيكرت 
قال ميتقالش قال :ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> زى مآ بتقولى روز آلحكم هنآ نسبى وكل وآحد ليه ذوقه
> 
> ...



ممكن يعني مش مستحيل....مش عارفين يتعمل ازاي لكنه مش مستحيل...

مانتي لو بتسمعي الكﻻم وتتفرجي على افﻻم هتفهمي قصدي...

شوفي دول:

Matrix - The Island - Minority Report - Next

بالترتيب كده...


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

متشوفيش ياسيكرت اى حاجة من اللى بيقول عليها :beee:
انت اصلا ليه قاعد بتقترح علينا فى مصطبتنا ؟ :ranting::ranting:


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ يآ روز دآ أنآ هآجمه من قبل آلتوصيآت

طول عمر جونى مرزق :59:




*..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

ههههههه انا عارفه ياسيكرت انك فى صفى 
والمرة ديه حظه وقعه مع التوأم :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

خﻻص انا غلطان انا شفتهم وحافظهم  وﻻ تزعلي نفسك....ما تشوفيش حاجة انتي الخسرانة 


هتهاجموا وﻻ ايه؟ انا مستني في التحصينات وزهقت.....قاعد فاتح التليفزيون وافﻻم رايحة ف داهية كلها....الشعب ده هيجيله عته
محدش بيهجم ليه؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

يآ مستر أنآ فآهمة قصدكـ لكن إنت إللى مآفهمتش قصدى :t33:

مآليش دعوة إتنآولوه إزآى
أنآ إعترآضى على آلتصنيف


يعنى إنت يوم مآ تعجب بآلخيآل فيكون لإمكآنية تحقيقه
فين متعة آلخيآل هنآ بقى ..؟
 


*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

يا مادموازيل:

ممكن يعني مش مستحيل....قيمته ف اننا مش عارفين هو هيتحقق ازاي....لكن مفيش حاجة مثﻻً تقول انه فيزيائياً مستحيل...

فساعتها قيمته انك كأنك بتوسعي الأفق....طب لو عرفنا نعمل الحاجة الفﻻنية....ايه بقى التعقيدات الاجتماعية مثﻻً او الimplications اللي هتظهر؟ كده يعني


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

وإنت إزآى حصرت آلمستحيلآت آلفيزيآئية مسيو جونى ..؟

فيه حقآيق زى حقيقة دورآن آلأرض إللى كآنت من آلمستحيلآت آلفيزيآئية وآلعلم أثبتهآ
آلخيآل هو أى شئ خآرج معطيآت آلوآقع
حآلة آلخيآل فى حد ذآتهآ مثرية للتفكير
 ولسه كنت بتشرح فآيدة توسيع آلأفق يبقى إزآى عآيز تحط قيود على آلخيآل وتصنفه ..؟


أنآ بنآم على آلكيبورد فتصبحوآ على خير دلوقتى

 






*..*​ ​


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

لما يكون فيه تناقض يبقى مستحيل....بس كده...

الفكرة كلها....هل فيه تناقض وﻻ ﻷ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

تناقض بين ايه وايه ؟ 
هتجننى :ranting::ranting:


----------



## Strident (10 فبراير 2013)

تناقض في القصة يعني...او تناقض مع حاجة موجودة دلوقتي، ويستعملوها في الفيلم برضو

انتي مركزة معايا ليه دلوقتي؟ مش فيه هجوم بتحضريه المفروض؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 فبراير 2013)

*.**.*

هو مش آلتنآقض مع آلوآقع دآ إللى بيسموهـ خيآل :cry2:


 

*..*​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

بصي يا سيكرت....انا اقصد تناقض في القصة نفسها...

يعني مثﻻً لو هتقول ان اكتشفنا ان الارض مثلثة مش مكورة....هاتي تفسير ممكن ليها....


الاهم بقى: ما تاخديش حاجة من الواقع، وتعتبريها مستمرة في القصة كمان، وتجيبي حاجة مناقضة ليها....ويبقى فيه تناقض في القصة....فاهماني؟


بصي...شوفي فيلم زي ما تريكس....هتﻻقي انه مش مستحيل....مبني على حاجات ممكنة ومش مستحيلة فيزيائياً...احنا اه مش عارفين تتعمل ازاي لكن مفيش حاجة تقول انه مش ممكن....

Next بيتكلم عن واحد يقدر يشوف المستقبل ويغير تصرفاته (وبالتالي المستقبل بناءاً على كده)....ده ممكن يبان مستحيل...لكن القصة مش متناقضة بدليل انه بيقول جملة انك لما تشوف المستقبل....اولريدي الحاضر اتغير والمستقبل القديم ده هيتغير ﻷن الحاضر اتغير لما انت شفته (حد فهم حاجة مني؟ )

فهو خيالي لكن مش متناقض مع بعضه...

كمان الخيال العلمي يتميز عن الخيال العادي انه ممكن فعلاً يحصل او بنسبة كبيرة....انما الخيال البحت ممكن مايكونش related خالص للواقع باي شكل بس في نظري بيفقد قيمته شوية...الخيال العلمي هو اللي بيدي افق اوسع شوية...


----------



## إيمليــآ (11 فبراير 2013)

*.**.*

so ..؟ ممكن يقول آلإرض إتعرضت لضغوط أو أى ظآهرة كونية وبقت مخروطية مش كروية
آلمهم آلقصة تكون منطقية يعنى فيهآ حبكة زى مآ بيقولوآ 

أنآ مش هتكلم فى تفآصيل بس " آلخيآل " كخيآل مآتقدرش تحطله قوآنين ولآ تقيده 
إنت كدآ بتغير خآصته آلمميزة ووقتهآ مش هيبقى خيآل أصلاً

  

*..*​


----------



## Strident (11 فبراير 2013)

انا موافق طالما فيه حبكة وقصة منطقية....هو ده اللي باقوله


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2013)

خلصتوا موضوع الخيال العلمى ولا لسه ؟ :yahoo:


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 فبراير 2013)

*..*

أيوهـ روزآ وجونى رفع آلرآية آلبيضآ كمآن :a63:

بس فين آلبنآت ..؟

  


*..*​ ​ ​


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

حد يعرف فاكهة اسمها نكتارين؟

اصلي عملت ناصح وقلت شكلها خوخ لونه باهت شوية وهم بس مسميينه اسم عجيب هنا...وطلعت حاجة بين الخوخ والبرقوق ومش حلوة.... 

يعني ﻻزم استنصاح يعني؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 فبراير 2013)

*..*

أكيد على آلنت هتلآقيله وصفة :kap:

 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

وصفة؟ طريقة لطبخه يعني؟ ﻻ مش غاوي مربى انا


----------



## إيمليــآ (12 فبراير 2013)

*..*
خلآص حطه على فروت سلآد ومش هيبآن فى آلنص :999:

مآ هو بردو فيه حد يشترى فآكهة إسمهآ نكتآرين ..؟
دآ يليق على دوآ :d

 


*..*​


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> خلآص حطه على فروت سلآد ومش هيبآن فى آلنص :999:
> 
> مآ هو بردو فيه حد يشترى فآكهة إسمهآ نكتآرين ..؟
> ...



غباء يا سيكرت تقولي ايه....

افتكرت اسم الخوخ ده ف مصر بس وهنا بيسموها نكتارين....


----------



## Desert Rose (13 فبراير 2013)

النكتارين جمييييييييييييل انا بحبه جدا


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 فبراير 2013)

يلا بئى تعالي يا شوشو نقرقر هنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يلا بئى تعالي يا شوشو نقرقر هنا



*انا جيت بس يعنى ايه نقرقر :t33:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 فبراير 2013)

نقرقر يعني نلكلك يعني نثرثر ..
 ياسلام لو ابطل الطب واشتغل مترجمه هههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)

*هههههههههههه تكسبى دهب من ورا الترجمة دى 


ايه اخباراتك و كنتى غايبة فين الفترة اللى فاتت يلا قرى و اعترفى *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 فبراير 2013)

شوشو حياتي.. اسفه .. بطلع شوي .. اشوفج قريب عيوني 
ولا تنسين اسمي ها مره ثانيه ولا ازعل عليج ده انا هيوف
والاجر على الله خخخخخ وبحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك
خمسه بحبك هههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)

*ههههههههه اتفضلى يا قمر 

و انا كمان بحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك بحبك .. 5 بحبك عشان الحسد و فوقيهم بوسة كمان :36_3_16:*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 فبراير 2013)

حبقى اقولك بعدين كنت فين


----------



## Desert Rose (15 فبراير 2013)

حد شاف فيلم game over بتاع يسرا ومى عز الدين ؟ :smil8: طبعا الفيلم اصلا مسروق من الفيلم الامريكى Monster in law بتاع جاين فوندا وجينفر لوبيز 
معرفش بقا اذا كانو حطو المعلومة ديه فى بداية الفيلم ؟
ده فيه مشاهد متاخده بالنص والشكل والحركة وكل حاجة 
بس اللى غاظنى بقا مش كده بس 
لالالالا ايه الهبل ده ؟ يعنى حتى التقليد مش عارفين يقلدوه؟ مشاهد غبية ومواقف هبله وتمثيل يقرف 
ايه ده ؟ ايه المستوى الفكرى ده ؟ ايه ده ؟ انا اتغظت اوى من الفيلم ده لدرجة انى مستحملتش اكمله


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 فبراير 2013)

*..*

مآشفتهوش كآمل بس معظم آلمصرى مقتبس من آلأجنبى
وأحيآناً بيبقى ميكس من كذآ فكرة مع بعض

أفلآم حلمى مثلاً مع نجآحهآ وآخدة نفس آلطريقة بس آلفرق إن آلتمثيل وآلحبكة وآلصنآعة بتكون على مستوى 



*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 فبراير 2013)

لالالا ده so bad ياسيكرت لما تشوفيه تزعلى على المستوى الفكرى اللى فيه 
حاجة صعبة


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 فبراير 2013)

*..*

فى بلدنآ كل حآجة بقت صعبة
قريب هيلغوآ آلفن خآلص وتبقى كملت :shutup22:



*..*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 فبراير 2013)

*..*






*
**Her Boy friend got her THOUSAND of heels as a valentine's day*


 بلآ حسد ولآ قر ولآ نفسنة :t31:

بس تبوس آلشوزآ لمجرد إنهآ هدية منه
هى آلبنآت بتقدر آلهدآيآ للدرجآدى ..!



*آلمهم ربنـآ يكثر من أمثآله *:love34:


 
*..*
​


----------



## Strident (15 فبراير 2013)

على فكرة افلام كتيرة اوي مسروقة....

انا نسيتهم بس كل فيلم مصري يكسر القالب المعتاد مالحقش اعجب بيه شهرين الاقي فيلم اجنبي بالصدفة يكون واضح اوي انه مسروق منه


----------



## Desert Rose (16 فبراير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا كنت هعمل زيها بالظبط بس مش علشان هو جابها هدية انما علشان انا مدمنة شنط وجزم :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2013)

*جايبلها محل جزم مقاس الكعب 17 سم 
اكيد علشان اوزعه وبيفكرها بقصرها 
البنات دى غلابه اوى يا جدع 
هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *جايبلها محل جزم مقاس الكعب 17 سم *​





oesi no قال:


> *اكيد علشان اوزعه وبيفكرها بقصرها *
> *البنات دى غلابه اوى يا جدع *
> *هههههههههههههه*​



:spor22:
إيه البواخا دى-- مش لازم تكون اوزعه يعنى-- فى طوال و بيلبسوا هاى هيلز بردو-- شياكه اناقه بتدى شكل حلو-- و تقطم الضهر طبعا و صوابع الرجلين هههههههههههههههههه
و مالهم الاوزعات يعنى :smil13:


----------



## oesi no (16 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :spor22:
> إيه البواخا دى-- مش لازم تكون اوزعه يعنى-- فى طوال و بيلبسوا هاى هيلز بردو-- شياكه اناقه بتدى شكل حلو-- و تقطم الضهر طبعا و صوابع الرجلين هههههههههههههههههه
> و مالهم الاوزعات يعنى :smil13:


لا لا بصى كويس هتلاقيها اوزعه 
هو انا اقدر انطق على القصيرين 
ماما كانت ضربتنى  :t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا كنت هعمل زيها بالظبط بس مش علشان هو جابها هدية انما علشان انا مدمنة شنط وجزم :t33::t33::t33:


بس دى جرعة زيآدة أوى يآ روز :t33::t33:


*..*
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 فبراير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *جايبلها محل جزم مقاس الكعب 17 سم
> اكيد علشان اوزعه وبيفكرها بقصرها
> البنات دى غلابه اوى يا جدع
> هههههههههههههه
> *​


هو دآ تفسيركـ للموضوع ..؟

حقاً إنه آلرجل آلمصرى :t33::t33:



*..*
​ ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (23 فبراير 2013)

عاوزه اسولف من هنا؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 فبراير 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عاوزه اسولف من هنا؟


 
هيوف فينك يا بنتي يعني علشان اوصلك لازم ادخل المنتدى وحشتيني مووت يا دبه ابقى كلميني ع الميل جالسه ارسلك وما تردي لا تكوني زعلانه مني ولا شئ :t17: 

كيفكم يا بنات ياارب تكونوا كلكم بااالف خير وانتم كمان وحشتوني ..مكانكم بتحشوا يعني رحت ورجعت و انتم قاعدات تحشوا صدق الي قال البنات هدرة كلامهم ما بيخلص ههههههههههههه  :t39:...بمزح طبعاً


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 فبراير 2013)

نصورتي اشلونج وحشتيني ماعليج حقج علي صار لي فتره مافتحت المسن واذا حصلت وقت افتح مواقع.. ابفتحه وارد  عليج


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2013)

مفيش حد هنا ؟ نسولف ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (26 مارس 2013)

هى المصطبة ديه ماتت كده ليه وسكنها العفاريت ؟
ايها الراقدون تحت التراب انتو فين يابنات ؟
مش ده الحرملك بردو ؟
استنوا اجيب الحبرة واليشمك واجى نسولف :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

ايه التراب اللى ملى المكان ده .
بدى اسولف انا مزاجى رايق الحين :t33:
عايزة اسأل سؤال قبل ما نفتح موضوع بجد 
حد يعرف شي طريقة نوقف بيها ان لون صبغة الشعر يفتح :ranting:مع الغسيل 
والحاجة التانية شى طريقة اتخن بيها :ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (3 أبريل 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
طالما يوجد الان
اعداء المراءة حينها تخاف المراءة
تذهب بعيد عن تلك
المصطبة
تحياتى عدوالمراءة
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

تصدقى تربت وكمكمت خآلث  هههههـ
*أنآ كمآن وحشتنى آلمصطبة* 

بس إنتِ ليه جآيبة أسئلة مش هعرف أفيدكـ فيهآ نوهآئى 
عمرى مآ صبغت فمآقدرش أفتى .. مع إنى سمعت بنوتة صآحبتى كآنت بتتكلم عن بودر منزلينه مع مآركة للصبغة " أكيد مش هفتكرهآ "
آلبودر دآ بتغسلى بيه شعركـ علشآن يحآفظ على آللون ويفضل غنى



*آل**وزن* ... مش محتآجة أشرح مأسآتى تآنى أنآ :smil13:
 




*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> تصدقى تربت وكمكمت خآلث  هههههـ
> *أنآ كمآن وحشتنى آلمصطبة*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد فطستينى ضحك
يا ثوكرة


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

انا جربت شامبو للشعر الملون , حافظ على اللون وخلى شعرى ناشف ومكهرب :t33::t33:

بالنسبة للوزن احنا عايزين نستلف بقا من اى حد كام كيلو نوزعهم على بعض انا وانتى


----------



## Samir poet (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا جربت شامبو للشعر الملون , حافظ على اللون وخلى شعرى ناشف ومكهرب :t33::t33:
> 
> بالنسبة للوزن احنا عايزين نستلف بقا من اى حد كام كيلو نوزعهم على بعض انا وانتى


*بنسبة للشعر
ادعو الله لكى يجعلو لك مثل الهنود
بى اجمل انواع الشعر  :yaka:
بنسبة للوزن اتكلى على الله وتزوجى انتى وايميلا
سعتها هتحصلو على الوزن مجانى بعد اتمام
حالة الاطفال ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد فطستينى ضحك
> يا ثوكرة


ههههـ إضحكـ يآ سمير
مآ هو إللى إيدهـ فى آلمآية مش زى إللى إيدهـ فى آلصبغة :t33:
​


Desert Rose قال:


> انا جربت شامبو للشعر الملون , حافظ على اللون وخلى شعرى ناشف ومكهرب :t33::t33:
> 
> بالنسبة للوزن احنا عايزين نستلف بقا من اى حد كام كيلو نوزعهم على بعض انا وانتى



ههههههـ لأ إستنى هو فيه شآمبو للشعر آلملون ولآ للمصبوغ يعنى ..؟
معلشى يآ كوكو شآمبو شرير:smil13:

بقآلنآ كتير بنشحت ومفيش فآيدة يآ روزآ :t33::t33:
 





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بنسبة للشعر
> ادعو الله لكى يجعلو لك مثل الهنود
> بى اجمل انواع الشعر  :yaka:
> بنسبة للوزن اتكلى على الله وتزوجى انتى وايميلا
> ...



هههههههههه لا انا شعرى كويس بس عايزة احافظ على اللون 

هههههههه بس اتجوز علشان اتخن ؟ ما هو حتى  ديه مش هتنفع لانها حاجة فى جينات العيلة بتاعتى :a82:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ههههـ إضحكـ يآ سمير
> مآ هو إللى إيدهـ فى آلمآية مش زى إللى إيدهـ فى آلصبغة :t33:
> ​
> 
> ...



لا ده للشعر المصبوغ حبيبى فيه من شركات مختلفة 
ههههههههه طيب واخر الشحاته ديه ايه تيب ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

افتحى موضوع بقا يا توأمتى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Samir poet (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه لا انا شعرى كويس بس عايزة احافظ على اللون
> 
> هههههههه بس اتجوز علشان اتخن ؟ ما هو حتى  ديه مش هتنفع لانها حاجة فى جينات العيلة بتاعتى :a82:


*والله اذا سافرتى الهندى
سوف تحصلين على ما تردين
وان كان حصولك ايضا
زوج  فى اية الرومانسية
هههههههههههههههههه
وادعو الله بذالك :yaka:*


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ولآ إى فآيدة يآ روزآ .. هنفضل نشحت :t33:

هههههـ عآيز تجوزنآ سمير .. هو مآله آلرفع يعنى ..!؟  :yaka:
أنآ طآلعة نسخة من تيتـآ فى آلجسم ... وهى فضلت كدآ طول عمرهآ حتى آلجوآز مآفرقش


طيب بم إننآ قعدنآ فترة كبير هآجرين آلمصطبة
فعندى سؤآل ، ليه آلمرأهـ مودهآ سهل يتغير ..؟ وكتير بيجلهآ إحسآس إنهآ عآيزة تبعد أو فى مود مش مظبوط بدون أسبآب وآضحة

آلكلآم دآ شوفته فى معظم آلبنآت وآلستآت إللى عرفتهم 


 


*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

هههههههه عايز يجوزنا ويخلص مننا , لكن ابدا :t33::t33::t33:

ممممممم حبيبى يا توأمتى ديه حاجة مشتركة فى كل البنات والستات 
والسبب او واحد من الاسباب الرئيسية الهرمونات حبيبى 
مش تستهونى بيها ديه بتأثر على المود بشكل كبير جدا وممكن تعمل اعراض اكتئاب كمان 
انا مرة وانا فى الشغل , كنت خلاص مخنوقة جدا , دخلت اوضة لوحدى قعدت اعيط كده مع نفسى وانا مش فاهمه ايه السبب بجد :t33::t33:
بس هى الهرمونات 

غير الهرمونات معروف ان المرأة تهتم بالتفاصيل 
الراجل بيشوف الصورة العامة للامور 
فمثلا ممكن تفاصيل صغيرة تأثر عليها وعلى مودها 
بينما الراجل فى نفس الموقف ممكن مياخدش باله اصلا من التفاصيل الصغيرة ديه فمش بتأثر عليه


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه عايز يجوزنا ويخلص مننا , لكن ابدا :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> ممممممم حبيبى يا توأمتى ديه حاجة مشتركة فى كل البنات والستات
> والسبب او واحد من الاسباب الرئيسية الهرمونات حبيبى
> ...


هههههههـ طب بصى أولاً هقولكـ حآجة وولآ تعصبكـ .. وولآ تنرفزكـ :t33::t33:
آلموقف دآ حصل معآيآ من كم شهر بآلميللى حتى كنت هنآ على آلمنتدى وبآصة عليه وبعيط .. وقعدت أقول أنآ مجنونة لأ بجد مجنونة :t33:


يمكن طبيعة آلمرأهـ .. جسمهآ ونفسيتهآ بيأثروآ للدرجآدى
لإنى مآبلآقيش سبب تآنى ليهآ فعلاً يآ توأمتى .. ويمكن كمآن لإنهآ عآطفية أكتر فبتتأثر بسرعة وبتظهر بعد كدآ فى آلترآكمآت

وآلرجآلة يقولوآ علينآ نكديين فى آلآخر ..* يآ مآ إنتِ مظلومة يآ مرأهـ* :fun_lol:
​ 




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههههـ طب بصى أولاً هقولكـ حآجة وولآ تعصبكـ .. وولآ تنرفزكـ :t33::t33:
> آلموقف دآ حصل معآيآ من كم شهر بآلميللى حتى كنت هنآ على آلمنتدى وبآصة عليه وبعيط .. وقعدت أقول أنآ مجنونة لأ بجد مجنونة :t33:
> 
> 
> ...



لا انا لاهتضايق ولا هتعصب ولا هضرب كل ما هنالك بس :a82::a82:
حصل معاكى بردو ؟ ده تناسخ ارواح اللى احنا فيه ده ؟ 
بس كويس ان روحى رجعت فيكى انتى يا جميلة مش فى صرصار ولا كلب :t33::t33::t33:

احنا مظلومين صدقينى , لان احنا نفسنا بنبقا مش فاهمين فيه ايه ولا بنعيط ليه ؟ :t33::t33: احنا ضحية الهرمونات :t33::t33:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أبريل 2013)

متريحوا نفسكوا وتشتروا بروكه .. ااقلوا هتلاقوها باللون المفضل .. بلا وجع شعر ..





​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا انا لاهتضايق ولا هتعصب ولا هضرب كل ما هنالك بس :a82::a82:
> حصل معاكى بردو ؟ ده تناسخ ارواح اللى احنا فيه ده ؟
> بس كويس ان روحى رجعت فيكى انتى يا جميلة مش فى صرصار ولا كلب :t33::t33::t33:
> 
> احنا مظلومين صدقينى , لان احنا نفسنا بنبقا مش فاهمين فيه ايه ولا بنعيط ليه ؟ :t33::t33: احنا ضحية الهرمونات :t33::t33:


هههههههـ صرصآر تآنى ؟؟ لآ يمكن يآ قمرهـ لو حقيقى كآنت أكيد هترجع فى* فرآشة أو وردة رقيقة زيكـ 

*

طب مفيش وسيلة نتحكم فى آلهرمونآت آلعجيبة دى .. *مش هتبقى هى وآلزمن وآلرجآلة علينـآ :t33::t33:
*






*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> متريحوا نفسكوا وتشتروا بروكه .. ااقلوا هتلاقوها باللون المفضل .. بلا وجع شعر ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههـ كريس إنت مدركـ نتآيج إقترآحكـ دآ هآ ..؟ :spor24:

وبعدين آلبروكآت مش هتنفع لمآ آلوآحدهـ تحب تتنرفز وتشد شعرهآ :t33::t33:






*.،*​​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

> هههههههـ صرصآر تآنى ؟؟ لآ يمكن يآ قمرهـ لو حقيقى كآنت أكيد هترجع فى* فرآشة أو وردة رقيقة زيكـ *



:Love_Mailbox:  انا مش عارفه اقول ايه بعد الكلام ده ,*:love34::love34::love34:
*




> طب مفيش وسيلة نتحكم فى آلهرمونآت آلعجيبة دى .. *مش هتبقى هى وآلزمن وآلرجآلة علينـآ :t33::t33:
> *



ههههههه مفيش يا توأمتى , بس الرجالة امرهم سهل 
هو ساطور واكياس بلاستيك ونبقا المرأة والساطور :t33::t33:
 




​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> متريحوا نفسكوا وتشتروا بروكه .. ااقلوا هتلاقوها باللون المفضل .. بلا وجع شعر ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



باروكة ؟ :ranting::ranting: انا يتقالى باروكة ؟ :ranting::ranting:

شوفتى يا ايمليا ؟ وبتسألى احنا مودنا بيتغير ليه ؟ كفاية هما علينا :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أبريل 2013)

*


إيمليــآ قال:



ههههـ كريس إنت مدركـ نتآيج إقترآحكـ دآ هآ ..؟ :spor24:

وبعدين آلبروكآت مش هتنفع لمآ آلوآحدهـ تحب تتنرفز وتشد شعرهآ :t33::t33:






.،​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


نتايجوا أني ممكن أضرب هنا والكل يتلم عليا يوجب لأن دي "مصطبه نسائيه" ههههههههههههه

كمان محدش بيلبس بروكه غير الـلي محتاج بروكه ههههههههههه فأنا هخلع قبل ما أتروق 

عادي ليه متنفعش ممكن تتلزق بسمغ بحيث تبقا كُنيه وحده هيا والشعر .. ساعتها هيبقا أحساس شد الشعر مختلف هههههههه.. باااايووو
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ههههههههـ مش عآرفة شكل آلسآطور يآ روزآ  جه فى وقته وهيتم إستخدآمه :smile01
 
يلآ آلدور آلدور موعود يآللى عليكـ آلدور :new6:






*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههههههـ مش عآرفة شكل آلسآطور يآ روزآ  جه فى وقته وهيتم إستخدآمه :smile01
> 
> ...



فعلا فيه واحد هنا محتاج الساطور اوى :ranting: اهم حاجة حضرتى الاكياس ؟ 
حسرة عليها حسرة عليها , والملاحة والملاحة وحبيبتى زى التفاحة 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هههههههـ هو أصلاً زودهآ بطآطس أكتر بدل مآ يحسن موقفه :yaka:
آلأكيآس متوفرة آلمهم إنى بخآف من آلسوآطير ، فـ أنآ إمسكـ آلكيس وإنتِ آلسآطور يآ توأمتى أوكى :t33::t33:
 



بس قوليلى تفآح أمريكآنى دآ ولآ أخضريكآ ؟؟ هههههـ





*.،*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أبريل 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:





باروكة ؟ :ranting::ranting: انا يتقالى باروكة ؟ :ranting::ranting:

شوفتى يا ايمليا ؟ وبتسألى احنا مودنا بيتغير ليه ؟ كفاية هما علينا :t33::t33::t33:


أنقر للتوسيع...


انا برضو عامل حسابي وجايب السطور بتاعي معايا .. 

لكن كفي أراقة دماء .. 

الطيب أحسن ..

بعد أذنكم .





*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههههـ هو أصلاً زودهآ بطآطس أكتر بدل مآ يحسن موقفه :yaka:
> آلأكيآس متوفرة آلمهم إنى بخآف من آلسوآطير ، فـ أنآ إمسكـ آلكيس وإنتِ آلسآطور يآ توأمتى أوكى :t33::t33:
> ...



ههههههههه لا احنا نجيب حد تالت يمسك الساطور علشان انا بخاف بردو 
نجيب عبد العال :t33::t33::t33:

هههههه لا امريكانى ولا اخضريكا ده تفاح خاص بينا احنا يا توأمتى


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

بتعملوا ايه؟


يااااه ده انا بقالي كتييير مادخلتش هنا....

بس تعرفوا؟ شكلها مهجورة عشان انا مكنتش هنا  عشان تعرفوا فضلي بس


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

كريس ياحرام هرب 
بس  ربنا بعتلنا جونى نجرب فيه الساطور :t33::t33::t33:
welcome جونى ؟ تحبها باللحمة ولا بالسكر على رأى عادل امام ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ههههههـ حلوة فكرة عب عآل بس نجيبه منين دآ :new6:

ويآ عينى كريس مشى من سيرة آلدم بس هههههـ 
يآ ريت كل آلضحآيآ زيكـ كنآ وفرنآ أجرة عب عآل :new6:
  




*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هههههههـ دآيماً يآ جونى حآضر فى آلوقت وآلمكآن آلمنآسب :new6:
 




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> كريس ياحرام هرب
> بس  ربنا بعتلنا جونى نجرب فيه الساطور :t33::t33::t33:
> welcome جونى ؟ تحبها باللحمة ولا بالسكر على رأى عادل امام ههههههههههههههههههههه



ده اول بوست كده؟

اكيد مش بالسكر  واكيييد باللحمة!


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

ما هو لو مش لاقينا عبد العال يبقا نخنقهم بالاكياس البلاستيك 
اهو كله شغل لحساب عزرائيل :t33::t33::t33:
جونى طبعا منور , بس مش هينور كتير للاسف 
حسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها  , الست ديه كانت بترعبنى بجد وانا صغيرة :t33::t33:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أبريل 2013)




----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ انا كنت فاكر انتو اللي هتدبحوني قلت ماشي....انما هتجيبولي دي هاقتلهالكو انا وهاقلبلكو المصطبة دم....


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ انا كنت فاكر انتو اللي هتدبحوني قلت ماشي....انما هتجيبولي دي هاقتلهالكو انا وهاقلبلكو المصطبة دم....



هههههههههه ده اذا عرفت تقتلها :t33::t33:
احنا هنلوث ايدينا الناعمين بردو ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


>



انت مش كنت جريت ؟ :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


>


آلله .. حلوين دول أول مرة أشوفهم 

إحم .. إنت تقريباً مش هآمكـ .. نحبسكـ جنب أخوكـ يعنى :t33::t33:


روزآ آلست دى بترعب أى حد .. أنآ إللى مجننى أختهآ زوزو حمدى آلحكيم على مآ أعتقد إزآى كآن إبرآهيم نآجى بيكتب فيهآ شعر :yaka:



آلمهم عدة آلجريمة كلهآ متوفرة .. يلآ إستعنآ على آلشقآ :36_22_25:
​ 



*.،*​


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه ده اذا عرفت تقتلها :t33::t33:
> احنا هنلوث ايدينا الناعمين بردو ؟ :t33::t33:



ﻻ هاعرف ما تقلقيش! مش باروح جيم انا ^_^ 

ما تلوثوش بس انا قاعد لكو بقى


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

انا عايزة اقولك ان لما كان يجى ليها فيلم فى التلفزيون وانا صغيرة ماما نفسها كانت بتخاف منها مش انا بس :t33::t33:
وبابا يعقد يقولها طيب انتو الاتنين مرعوبين اقفلو  التلفزيون طيب :t33::t33:

هى العدة موجودة , بس مين هيدبح؟ :dntknw:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ههههههـ أمآل لو إتفرجتوآ على فيلم رعب بليل وآلنور مطفى هيحصل إيه :smil13:


مستنين عب عآل ، عب عآل .. إنت فين يآ عب عآل  :t33::t33:




*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

ماما تتفرج على فيلم رعب ؟ ديه يغمى عليها على طول ,ديه بتتخض من خيالها :t33::t33:

مفيش راجل شهم يجى يساعدنا فى الدبح ؟ :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

على فكرة انا عمري ما فيه فيلم رعبني....

افلام الرعب بتقع بين نوعين مالهمش تالت:

1- القرف....وده اللي هو دم والأعضاء تطلع وكده....وده قرف مش رعب...
2- الماسكات الهبلة....الوشوش العجيبة وكده...

ومفيش حاجة من دول بتخوفني وﻻ بتاع....باحسها هبلة زيادة...


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

لا انا مش بخاف بمعنى يجينى كوابيس وكده انا ممكن فعلا اقرف جدا من المناظر 
او ممكن اتخض , يعنى الاقى حاجات طلعت كده فجأة تلاقينى نطيت فعلا من على الكرسى :t33::t33::t33:, لانى بتخض بسهوله


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ههههـ للدرجآدى .. شكلهآ رقيقة زيكـ يآ روزآ .. *أو إنتِ يعنى زيهآ *^_~


جونى مش عآرفة إزآى إنت بتقتنع بأفلآم آلخيآل آلعلمى وآلرعب لأ ،
بس فيه أفلآم رعب ليهآ كدآ فلسفة مش مجرد رعب للرعب ... ودى بشوفهآ كويسة
  




*.،*​


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا انا مش بخاف بمعنى يجينى كوابيس وكده انا ممكن فعلا اقرف جدا من المناظر
> او ممكن اتخض , يعنى الاقى حاجات طلعت كده فجأة تلاقينى نطيت فعلا من على الكرسى :t33::t33::t33:, لانى بتخض بسهوله



ﻻ ولا الخضة حتى 

وبعدين انتي بتتخضي؟

طب...


بخخخخخ



إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> ههههـ للدرجآدى .. شكلهآ رقيقة زيكـ يآ روزآ .. *أو إنتِ يعنى زيهآ *^_~
> 
> ...



هههههههههه...

الخيال العلمي بيطرح اسئلة....وفيه فلسفة.....زي Minority Report مثلاً ده بيخليكي تفكري كتيييير في القدرية وحرية الإرادة وكده...


فيلم الرعب عادة مالوش اي قيمة...

إلا استثناء واحد....فيلم Saw....على قرفه....بس الخدعة فيه بتشد وشوية ممكن تقولي فلسفة ان الواحد يقدر قيمة حياته....بس مفهوش فلسفة كتير يعني...

غير كده...ماشفتش اي فيلم رعب فيه فلسفة بصراحة! شاوري لي كده


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

قول مآلهمش قيمة " عندكـ " أوكى .. مع إنى مش متيمة بيهم ، بس أكيد فى نآس بيقدروهم أو بيحبوهم :hlp:


مش فآكرة أسمآء بس منهم سلسلة final destination كآن ليهآ فلسفة وفكرة مش مجرد رعب
  






*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

انا بردو بخاف من افلام الرعب و ساعات بحس انها تافهة مجرد مناظر و مؤثرات صوتية و اضاءة خافتة و بس لكن الفيلم في حد ذاته مالهوش معنى لكن بحب اقرا قصص الرعب جدااااا


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

ميرسى ياجميلة هى ماما فعلا رقيقة خالص , بسكويت يعنى :Love_Mailbox:

جونى, يا ماما انا كده اتخضيت :t33::t33:
فيلم  saw ده انا مش شوفته ولا يمكن اشوفه ابدااا انا ممكن بجد اموت بعدها 
هو انا فاكرة فيلم وده كان اخر فيلم رعب شوفته تقريبا هو كان قرف اكتر من انه رعب 
كان اسمه The grudge قرف قرف قرف ومن كتر قرفى لزقت فى الكرسى :t33::t33: عايزة اقوم اجيب الريموت واغير المحطة مش قادرة اقوم لزقت :t33::t33:


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> قول مآلهمش قيمة " عندكـ " أوكى .. مع إنى مش متيمة بيهم ، بس أكيد فى نآس بيقدروهم أو بيحبوهم :hlp:
> 
> ...



مش ده اللي كان ليستة من الناس والموت بيعدي عليهم واحد واحد؟

ده مش رعب ده اصلاً...


وعجبني طبعاً وفيه فلسفة.....

بس ده مش فيلم رعب اساساً ايه الرعب اللي فيه؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مش ده اللي كان ليستة من الناس والموت بيعدي عليهم واحد واحد؟
> 
> ده مش رعب ده اصلاً...
> 
> ...


مآ هو دآ بآلنسبآلى رعب ، هو فيه رعب أكتر من كدآ ..؟ :dntknw:





*.،*​​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 أبريل 2013)

انا جــــــــــــيــــــت نوورت البــــيــــت

​


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> مآ هو دآ بآلنسبآلى رعب ، هو فيه رعب أكتر من كدآ ..؟ :dntknw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



معرفش انا ماشفتش فيه رعب يعني....

شوفي Saw مثلاً....

معرفش غيره لان باقي الافلام هبلة وباسميها قرف او هبل ... مش رعب


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

ايه جو الرعب دة يا جدعان 
طب انا هقولك على حاجة مرعبة اكتر من افلام الرعب يا libertus
و هي :
الامتحانااااات
ما تقولش انها مش مرررعبة عشان مش هصدقك خالص هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

استنوا بقى عشان عاوزة اقول‎  a very important thing
الا و هو اني مش عارفة ابعت رسايل لحد
سوري جدا بجد يا جماعة لسة مش عندي خاصية الرسايل
و بشكر كل اخواتي الغاليين اللي بعتولي رسايل
ربنا يبارككم كلكم و يفرحكم نورتوا بروفايلي ‏ ‎


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه جو الرعب دة يا جدعان
> طب انا هقولك على حاجة مرعبة اكتر من افلام الرعب يا libertus
> و هي :
> الامتحانااااات
> ما تقولش انها مش مرررعبة عشان مش هصدقك خالص هههههه



هههههههه ﻻ دي فيها المرعب طبعاً....بس مش اوي....اصل الواحد بيبقى زهق م المذاكرة وعايز الامتحان بأي شكل عشان يخلص.... 

المرعب اكتر بقى....ال presentation  بتاعت كل اربع


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

ايه ال presentation ‎ بتاعة كل اربع دي مش عارفاها 
اصلي مش بتابع برامج و لا افلام و لا مسلسلات و لا كلام من دة


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ﻻ ده مش فيلم وﻻ مسلسل....


ده انا في الشغل عندي مطلوب مني اقدم كل يوم اربع الشغل اللي عملته طول الاسبوع


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

اةةة دة انا طلعت جاهلة اوي بقى ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هههههـ *إنتم لسه عآيشي**ن فى آلرعب من وقتهآ *


مش عآرفة جونى دى نوعية آلأفلآم إللى بحبهآ على أسآس إنهآ رعب ..! وآضح إن جهلى آلتليفزيونى بيتضخم 

فبتفق مع ميرآ مفيش رعب أكتر من آلإمتحآنآت وآلريسيرشآت وآلمشآريع وآلتقديمآت وآلذى منه 
حآجة تخلى عرق آلشعوب يتصبب:new6:



 





*.،*​
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

لا ايمي هي الامتحانات و بس اكبر و اشبع فيلم رعب في الدنيا لا تقوليلي افلام و لا presentation


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

ميرا مين؟


دي اللي هي "انت شبعي" ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

اة صح ما انتي لازم تتفقي معايا في كل حاجة لاننا اعضاء حزب واحد ( حزب التوأمة ) يعني ما بيننا مصالح مشتركة مش متفقة معايا كدة لوجه الله هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

ياس هي بعينها يا libertus ‎ و لو الاسم مش عاجبكم نغيروه عادي يعني مفيش مشاكل


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هههههـ مآقدرش يآ ميرآ بآلعكس معظم آلأهمية عندى على آلـ presentations وآلـ projects :mus13:


إلآ لو آلحزب إتجمع وجم يقنعوآ عميد آلكلية بكدآ :new6:
 






*.،*​
​


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اة صح ما انتي لازم تتفقي معايا في كل حاجة لاننا اعضاء حزب واحد ( حزب التوأمة ) يعني ما بيننا مصالح مشتركة مش متفقة معايا كدة لوجه الله هههههههه



ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ ﻻ حاسبي بﻻش دي....إيميليا متوأمة مع desert rose  (ديزي) من زمان.....كده ديزي هتيجي تولع في الفورم كله 



انت شبعي قال:


> ياس هي بعينها يا libertus ‎ و لو الاسم مش عاجبكم نغيروه عادي يعني مفيش مشاكل



ﻻ ﻻ تغيريه ليه؟ اسم حلو اكيد

نغيروه؟ من اسكندرية انتي وﻻ ايه؟ 


- ما تستغربيش لو لقيتيهم بينادوني جون او جوني    عشان الاسامي تلخبط انا عارف


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

لارعب الامتحانات رعب live وجميل وخصوصا الامتحانات الشفوى :59:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

إيه يآ جونى بترعب آلبنت من توأمتى ليه ..؟ عآرف عقوبتهآ عندى إيه دى :hlp:


آلموضوع إن فيه توأمة بين ميرآ وحبوآ على وشكـ آلإكتشآف .. فقولنآ نكون حزب توآئم ونحتل آلمنتدى  :new6:






*.،*​
​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

ايه ده ؟ جونى بيتكلم عن توأمتنا :act19: نهارك مش فايت 
ومين تانى متوأم مع مين ؟ قولولى اخر اخبار التوأمة فى المنتدى 
بس نفضل انا وانتى يا ايمليا اللى فتحنا باب التوأمة الانترنتية فى المنتدى والتاريخ :new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

اة ال‎ projects ‎ و امتحانات الشفوي رعب فعلا لكن ال presentation ‎ لسة ما جربتهوش صراحة 
لا يا جوني انا مش اسكندرنية بس بحب اللهجة الاسكندراني جدااااا
و بالنسبة لحزب التوأمة اهي ايمي وضحتلك


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ههههـ عند حق روزآ هيفضل لينـآ آلسبق :new8:
ومع إحترآمى لتوأمة ميرآ وحبو إللى فى آلمهد .. بس مآتصورش إن هيكون تطآبقهم قدنآ
دآ إحنآ ضربنآ ودغدغنآ كل آلأرقآم آلقيآسية :new6:



مآيكتبهوش عليكـِ ميرآ .. شكلكـ لسه صغونة على آلشقآء دآ حبيبتى ^_^
  






*.،*​
​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

صح يا ايمليا احنا لينا براءة اختراع :new6:والا ختراع ده كان هيطير او طير فعلا كل ابراج عقولنا بسبب التطابق اللى بينا لدرجة انى مش عايزة اكتشف اكتر من كده :new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

هههههه هي التوأمة صعبة اوي كدة و لا انتوا مش عاوزين يبقى ليكوا منافسين هههههه
قري و اعترفي يا ايمي احسنلك الانكار مش هيفيدك ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

احنا وبلا فخر  مش لينا منافسين :new6:ورونا بقا شطارتكو :fun_lol:


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

إخترآع مش برئ خآلث بإللى يعملوآ فينآ دآ روز :new6:

ههههههـ برئ يآ بيه .. مش منآفسة خآلص إحنآ مفيش أمل حد يوصل لإعجآزنآ 
بينى وبينكـ أنآ نفسى تعملوهآ علشآن نبنى نظرية بدل آلجنآن إللى فى طريقنآ ليه دآ :new6:

 



*.،*​
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

يا عيني ع الثقة يا روز 
صدقوني يا بنات كل الناس ممكن تتشابه في حاجات بس بردو الانسان لازم يبقى له حاجة او حاجتين بتميزه عن غيره
فمهما اتشابهنا في حاجات لازم هنختلف في حاجات تانية لان اختلافنا بيكملنا


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

هههههه بس انا عندي فضول اعرف انتوا ازاي عرفتوا انكوا شبه بعض
قولوا قولوا انا كلي اذان صاغية ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

ههههههه ده مكانش اختراع يا ايمليا ده كان قنبلة انفجرت فينا :new6:

ازاى عرفنا ؟ هههههههه ابدا ياستى انا كنت غبت عن المنتدى فترة ورجعت وعمالة اتابع المشاركات فى المواضيع المختلفه الاقى ايمليا بترد نفس الرد اللى كنت هرده لو كنت موجودة 
قعدت بجد بأمانة مش هزار اقول هو انا عندى عضوية تانية هنا وانا ناسية ولا ده تناسخ اروح ولا ايه ؟:new6:
بس ولما رجعت اشارك تانى هى حست بنفس الاحساس 
وصارحنا بعض بحبنا على طول :new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

هههههه يعني الموضوع مش صعب اهو
اومال عمالين تخوفوني و تقولولي انتي لسة صغيرة ع الشقا دة ليه هههههه


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

انا الحمد لله فخور ان مفيش زيي 


I'm too awesome to have a copy   


هاتدبح انا ع المسا صح؟


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

نعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياجونى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

هههههه ما اهو زي ما بقولكم كل انسان له صفات بتميزه عن غيره و مفيش اتنين نسخة طبق الاصل من بعض
‏


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

وبعدييييين ؟ انا شايفه حملة تشوية للتوأمة بتاعتنا يا ايمليا :bud:
ميرا مش تنضمى لجونى , جونى من الاعداء اصلا 
واتعدم كذا مرة هنا فى المصطبة , بس بيرجع تانى :new6::new6:


----------



## Strident (3 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> نعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياجونى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19::act19:



فيه ايه بس؟


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

اة يعني جوني بسبع ارواح زي القطط عشان كدة افلام الرعب ما بتأثرش فيه هههههه
بس انا هنضم لحبو مش لجوني لاننا ما بينا صفات مشتركة 
كمان مفروض تفرحي انتي و ايمي عشان نظريتكم ظهرت للنور هههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههه جونى جربنا معاه كل انواع الاعدام منفعش :59:
ماشى حاولوا بقا تطبقو النظرية انتو وحبو وتبقوا انقذتونا من الجنان :new8:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أبريل 2013)

طبقناها بالفعل يا روزا يعني انتوا مفروض تشكرونا لاننا انقذناكم م الجنان ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أبريل 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طبقناها بالفعل يا روزا يعني انتوا مفروض تشكرونا لاننا انقذناكم م الجنان ههههههه



وطلعتوا توأم فعلا ؟ طيب كويس يبقا المنتدى بقا هو السبب :new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أبريل 2013)

الفضل يرجع لنظريتكم العبقرية
بمدح ف نظريتكم اهو ههههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*يآآآ صبآح آلتوأمة* .. 
عآملين إيه يآ قمرآت ..؟


ومين دآ إللى يقدر يشوهـ توأمتنآ ولآ يأثر فيهآ يآ روزآ .... توأمتنـآ لآ تُفنى ولآ تُبدد هههههـ
آلمهم أثبتنآ آلنظرية ؟؟ *يلآ نحتل آلمنتدى بقى* :ura1:





*.،*
​


----------



## Strident (4 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا الحمد لله فخور ان مفيش زيي
> 
> 
> I'm too awesome to have a copy
> ...



برضو انا مصر 

I'm too awesome to have a twin or a copy


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2013)

ليبر انا ال توين بتاعتك وش قلت؟ نتفق ولا نتفاوض هههههه


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

Libertus قال:


> برضو انا مصر
> 
> I'm too awesome to have a twin or a copy


:act31::act31::act31:


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليبر انا ال توين بتاعتك وش قلت؟ نتفق ولا نتفاوض هههههه


ههههـ أحيى روح آلتضحية فيكـِ :smile02


هلآ هيوف .. شلونكـ يآلغآلية 
 





*.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2013)

يا هلا اهلا ايمليا..اشلونك الغلا؟ انا طيبه عساج طيبه؟ وش اللي فاتني ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يا هلا اهلا ايمليا..اشلونك الغلا؟ انا طيبه عساج طيبه؟ وش اللي فاتني ؟


بخير يآ قمر ،، فآتكـ كتير أوى هيوف 
دآ إنتِ عليكـِ عقوبآت إختفآء قــــد كدهـ 







*.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2013)

عقوبات ايه شيخه شكلكو ارتحتو مني شوي ههههه
هم البنات فين .. شقاوه .. وديزرت شخبارهم زمان عنهم..


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

ودى تيجى يآ هيوف .. دآ إنتِ نكهة آلمصطبة :new8:


شقآوة بتجآهد مع آلإمتحآنآت ... وروزآ أعتقد فى آلسكة يمكن آلموآصلآت صعبة عندهآ :smile01







*.،*​


----------



## Strident (4 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليبر انا ال توين بتاعتك وش قلت؟ نتفق ولا نتفاوض هههههه



انتي عارفة انا مين الأول؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2013)

يعني مين حتكون؟ ملائكه مثلا؟ اكيد انك شخص ما
ايميليا تعال شوفي الشوفه دي شايف حاله علي ههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2013)

نسيت اقول لله يعين شوشو في الامتحانات انا بئى خلصت الامتحانات ودخلت اجازة الايستر اسبوعين و ونص ... اللهم لا حسد


----------



## Strident (4 أبريل 2013)

ده اللي كنت خايف منه.....طلعت مش عارفاني....

الاسم جديد.....بس انا شخص بيعزك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2013)

ماهو انا عارفه انك جوني.. اومال ازاي اكلمك ؟ انا كمان بعزك اووي وبحترمك اووي


----------



## Strident (4 أبريل 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماهو انا عارفه انك جوني.. اومال ازاي اكلمك ؟ انا كمان بعزك اووي وبحترمك اووي



اوووه طب ما هي طلعت متابعة اهي يا ايميليا.....امال ليه بتقولي فاتها كتير 


الله يخليكي يا هيوف ده شرف اعتز بيه 



بس فيه مشكلة....انتي يا هيوف رائعة ازاي هيبقى فيه توأم ليكي؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2013)

ماهو انت غيرت اسمك وانا هنا قبل ما اغوص في الامتحانات وابطل النت .. هو فعلا في الواقع عندي توام بنت اسمها هيا وكمان نعتبر من ال توينز اللي بيشبهو بعض في كل شئ.. فيعني بالنسبه لي عادي اخدت على وضع التوامه الخوف عليك بئى ما تتقبلناش


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

سيدى يآ سيدى نآس مأجزهـ وإحنآ من آلمطحونين فى آلأرض .. آللهم لآ حسد :vava:

وسيبكـ من جونى دآ من آلمغضوبين عليه ومخآمصينه أصلاً :smile02
 

 





*.،*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2013)

ليبر بنكمل المفاوضات بعدين .

ايميلي .. انتم مظطهدينه ليه عمل ايه؟ اكتبي لي.. ولما ادخل بالليل حنحل مشكلته 

.اترخص عنكم الحين.. في امان الله..


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

هو إللى مضطهدنآ يآ هيوف .. إحنآ ملآيكة زى مآإنتِ عآرفة :smile01

أوكى ربنـآ معآكـِ يآ جميلة 

 




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

سالخير يا بنات يا حلوين وحشتونى ووحشنى الرغى معاكم اووووووى
بقالى فترة مرغتش فى المصطبة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أبريل 2013)

ازيك يارورو وحشتينا اوى :t25::t25:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

ميرسى يا روزا يا قمر انتوا كمان وحشتونى موووووووت 
ومفتقدة الرغى معاكم جدا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

سالنوور والهنا عالموجودين هنا
وحشتينا يارورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سالنوور والهنا عالموجودين هنا
> وحشتينا يارورو


وانتى كمان وحشانى اووووووى ياااااااه فين ايام الرغى فى المصطبة 
ومن هنا هقولكم قصيدة شعرية كتبتها ليكم 
الرغى الرغى الضحك الضحك الهزار الهزار بلوبيف بلوبيف 
قصيدة شعرية من طرف اخوكم اللمبى ههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانتى كمان وحشانى اووووووى ياااااااه فين ايام الرغى فى المصطبة
> ومن هنا هقولكم قصيدة شعرية كتبتها ليكم
> الرغى الرغى الضحك الضحك الهزار الهزار بلوبيف بلوبيف
> قصيدة شعرية من طرف اخوكم اللمبى ههههههههههه​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واو العصيدة دي من تليفك:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> واو العصيدة دي من تليفك:smile02


ايوه اومال ايه لسة مليفاها وانا طالعة على السلم هههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايوه اومال ايه لسة مليفاها وانا طالعة على السلم هههههههه​


السلم والتعبان ولا السلم الموثيقي:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> السلم والتعبان ولا السلم الموثيقي:smile02


هههههههههه لا السلم اللى فى بيتنا 
يلا بقى عاوزين نرغى فى اى موضوع شوفلنا موضوع نرغى فيه 
عندى رغى كتير اووووووى عاوزة اخرجه ​


----------



## Desert Rose (10 أبريل 2013)

اتكلموا علشان انا حالتى النفسية مش حلوة :vava::vava:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه لا السلم اللى فى بيتنا
> يلا بقى عاوزين نرغى فى اى موضوع شوفلنا موضوع نرغى فيه
> عندى رغى كتير اووووووى عاوزة اخرجه ​


ههههه
ارغي انا بحب الرغي


Desert Rose قال:


> اتكلموا علشان انا حالتى النفسية مش حلوة :vava::vava:


كلنا حالتنا النفسويه مش ميه ميه
بقول شعر ياخواتي:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اتكلموا علشان انا حالتى النفسية مش حلوة :vava::vava:


سلامتك ياقمر ​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

فين البنات ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

أعتقد مفيش غيرنآ سهرآن فى آلسآيت يآ توأمتى ^_^

*أزيكـ يآ قمرهـ* ..؟





 *.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

انا كويسة ياجميلة , المكان ده بقا مهجور ليه كده ؟
افتحى موضوع بقا


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

محتآج نجيبله عدة آلنظآفة ونعمل حملة شآملة ههههـ 


أمممم بصى مع إن دمآغى فآضية
بس كنت بتفرج من شوية على جزء من حلقة لطونى خليفة .. عن "* كسر آلتآبوهآت* "
آلضيف وهو نآقد فنى قآل جملة إستفذتنى أوى " *آلخبر مش إن إنسآن يعضه كلب لكن **لمآ آلكلب يعضه إنسآن* "

مش عآرفة إزآى يبقى دآ فعلاً مبدأ ترويج آلأفكآر ...!
هى مآسى آلنآس مآبقتش بتأثر فينآ أو إعتآدنآهآ للدرجآدى فلآزم يتحط بهآرآت غير تقليدية على أخبآرهم

وكمآن حته كسر آلتآبوهآت دى معضلة تآنية
بس خلينآ فى عضة آلكلب دى آلأول :t31:





 *.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

هههههه نبقى نجيب بقا منظفات وديتول وننضف 

هههههه كلام الراجل ده هو اللى بيحصل فعلا , كلامه فكرنى بملياردير صحف الفضائح روبرت مردوخ , الراجل ده عايش على فضايح الناس طبعا المشاهير وكده ولولا ان الناس بتحب تقرا فضايح ومأسى الناس التانية مكانش واحد زى ده بقا ملياردير من الفضايح بس 
واضح اننا فعلا بنحب نسمع مأسى الناس 

عارفه ؟ هى كلمة قالهالى اخويا عن دراسته فى كلية الطب , قالى طول ما انا شايف المريض مجرد رقم او حالة او سرير رقم كذا عمرى ما بقدر اتعاطف معاه 
وبعد كده فى تخصصات الطب , دكتور عيون , باطنة , عظام اى حاجة طول ماهو بيتعامل مع المريض على انه عين بس , كبد بس , رجل او ايد بس  عمره ما يقدر يحس بيه لان المريض مش عضو واحد المريض انسان كامل whole 
هى ديه الفكرة احنا اوقات كتير بنشوف مشاكل الناس على انها حالة , مأساة , رقم جديد من الكوارث وعلشان كده مش بنقدر نتعاطف 

ههههههه التابوهات , ديه عايزة موضوع لوحده نتطرد فيه انا وانتى :hlp:


----------



## nermo nano (17 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose
كلامكم جميل جدا وفعلا لولا المشاكل والماسى عمر ماهيكون فى تعطف وود بين الناس لان نناس كتير مش بتفتكر بعض غير فى المواقف الصعبة 
لكان للاسف الشديد دلوقتى فى ناس كتير بقيت معندهاش مشاعر نحو الاخرين
وطبعا كلنا بنسمع عن مشاكل وماسى بين الاخوات والاباء والامهات وكتير اوى
وانا فعلا عايزة احيكم على فكرة الموضوع
​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> Desert Rose
> كلامكم جميل جدا وفعلا لولا المشاكل والماسى عمر ماهيكون فى تعطف وود بين الناس لان نناس كتير مش بتفتكر بعض غير فى المواقف الصعبة
> لكان للاسف الشديد دلوقتى فى ناس كتير بقيت معندهاش مشاعر نحو الاخرين
> وطبعا كلنا بنسمع عن مشاكل وماسى بين الاخوات والاباء والامهات وكتير اوى
> ...



ميرسى ياجميلة الفكرة , فكرة ايمليا هى دايما كده تجيب افكار جميلة زيها 

كلامك صح حبيبى يمكن من كتر الكوارث مش بقينا بنشعر , ايه يعنى لما واحد ولا اتنين ولا عشرة يموتوا ؟ ما احنا كل يوم بقينا بنسمع عن ناس بتموت 
ربنا يرحمنا بقا


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

كلآمكـ سليم روزآ آلتعآطف بيقل أو حتى بيتمحى بآلتعآمل مع آلنآس كأنهم حآلآت ،
وتجريدهم من كونهم بشر مشكلتهم إللى بآلنسبآلنآ جزء متكررمن كل ... هى كل ومحور حيآتهم

وكمآن رأى نرمو وآقعى مشآكلنآ ومأسآتنآ آلشخصية بتآخد حيز كبير من تعآطفنآ ..!
آلحته دى بحسهآ سلآح ذو حدين من نآحية لمآ نعيش حيآتنآ متمحورين حول مشكلتنآ ,
 ومن نآحية تآنية لمآ تكون آلمشكلة دى سبب فى تفهم وتقدير آلآم آلآخر وإستيعآبهآ بشكل أعمق

آلموضوع بيرجع لكل شخص وحسب مدى إنغلآقه على نفسه


هههههـ وليه نعمل موضوع يآ توأمتى ونكلف نفسنآ صفحآت وفونتآت ... مآ دمنآ نقدر نتطرد هنآ :new6:

لآ ربنآ مآيجبش طرد هنخوف نرمو كدآ 
يلآ إلى آلجهآد وقولولى رأيكم فى موضوع آلتآبوهآت دآ وهل بتتكسر فى مجتمعنآ بشكل صح .. أو بتتكسر أصلاً :hlp:..؟
 




*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ميرسى ياجميلة الفكرة , فكرة ايمليا هى دايما كده تجيب افكار جميلة زيها
> 
> كلامك صح حبيبى يمكن من كتر الكوارث مش بقينا بنشعر , ايه يعنى لما واحد ولا اتنين ولا عشرة يموتوا ؟ ما احنا كل يوم بقينا بنسمع عن ناس بتموت
> ربنا يرحمنا بقا


حبيبى إنت يآ مجآملنى ^^ ... وهى آلفكرة ليهآ لآزمة من غير تعليق وإثرآء روزآ 


​ 


 *.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

صحيح يا ايمليا الموضوع بيرجع لكل واحد ورد فعله 
مفيش انسان مش عدا او بيعدى فى الالم يا اما ينغلق على الامه ونفسه يا اما يستخدم الالم ده لمساعدة ومساندة غيره حتى لو بالتعاطف بس 
ديه بيسموها الخروج بره دايرة الذات , وبيٌقال فى الصحة النفسية ان اكتر ناس اصحاء نفسيا هما الخارجين به دايرة ذواتهم للاخرين 
انتى  عارفه ؟ ده بيفكرنى بكل تعاليم الرب يسوع كلها كانت بتركز على الخروج بره دايرة ذواتنا للناس , فهمت بعد كده انه مش كان يقصد بس خير الاخرين , انما كمان الموضوع فيه علاج لينا احنا شخصيا 

هههههههه طالما مصممة على الطرد , فالتابوهات فى مجتمعاتنا مش بتتكسر اوى , او بتتكسر بشكل ضعيف وبسيط  وبطئ , انتى فاكرة يا ايمليا كام كلمة "عيب "سمعناها واحنا صغيرين ؟ تخيلى ان تقريبا الكلمة ديه احنا اكتر ناس بنقولها لاطفالنا فى الكرة الارضية 
والمهم لما الطفل يسأل ليه عيب ؟ يقولوله بردو عيب متسألش عن العيب هههههههه 
تقوليلى تابوهات تتكسر ؟ 
محدش عايز يكسرها علشان يمكن خايفين , خايفين من مواجهة الواقع , خايفين من مواجهة حاجات اتربينا عليها انها كده وخلاص وان ده الصح , خايفين لو كسرنا التابوه بتاعها واتناقشنا فيها متطلعش صح زى ما كنا متخيلين 
او يمكن تطلع لا صح ولا غلط , تطلع مجرد عادة وخلاص 
ده غير متنسيش كمية الهجوم اللى هيتعرضلها اى شخص بيحاول يكسر التابوهات, ديه بقا عايزة قوة نفسية عظيمة للمواجهة


----------



## nermo nano (17 أبريل 2013)

انا راى ان كسر التابوهات مش صعب وبس لا دا صعب جدا جدا جدا
ودا يرجع لمجتماعنا العيشين فى 
ومش معنا كدا ان مجتمعنا غلط لان مجتمعنا بيحكمة مبادى وقيم واخلاق ودين
بس مجتمعنا فى بعض العيوب
او زى مابيقولو مجتمعنا مقفل شوية
فكسر التابوهات شى صعب جدا فى ظل مجتمعنا لان خالص فات الاون مش فى يوم وليلة ممكن يتغير
زى بظبط لما تكونى بتربى طفل صغيرعلى حاجة معينة
وتيجى فى لحظة تغيرها 
وانا هقول حاجة ممكن تقولوا على مقفلة شويتين
هههههههههههههههه
مش دايما كسر التابوهات صح او على الاقل فى مجتمعنا
​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> صحيح يا ايمليا الموضوع بيرجع لكل واحد ورد فعله
> مفيش انسان مش عدا او بيعدى فى الالم يا اما ينغلق على الامه ونفسه يا اما يستخدم الالم ده لمساعدة ومساندة غيره حتى لو بالتعاطف بس
> ديه بيسموها الخروج بره دايرة الذات , وبيٌقال فى الصحة النفسية ان اكتر ناس اصحاء نفسيا هما الخارجين به دايرة ذواتهم للاخرين
> انتى  عارفه ؟ ده بيفكرنى بكل تعاليم الرب يسوع كلها كانت بتركز على الخروج بره دايرة ذواتنا للناس , فهمت بعد كده انه مش كان يقصد بس خير الاخرين , انما كمان الموضوع فيه علاج لينا احنا شخصيا
> ...


موآفقآكى جداً روزآ ... مش عآرفة قولتلكـ آلجملة دى كم مرة ... كل مآ بمشى خطوة أكتر فى آلدنيآ بوصل لنفس آلنقطة ... ربنآ خلقنآ وبيتكآمل معآنآ بشكل يلبى كل إحتيآجآتنآ آلروحية وآلنفسية وآلجسدية

نظآم كبير متكآمل بإحكآم كلنآ مشتركين ومخدومين فيه .. وآلخلل بيعم على آلكل 


هههههـ ندخل فى آلتقيل بقى

بآلظبط آلتآبوهآت عندنآ صعبة آلخلخلة جداً يمكن لإننآ من أكتر آلشعوب آلمتمسكة بآلعآدآت
فكسر آلتآبهوآت زى آلعوم وحيد ضد آلتيآر

بس حقيقى بقى معظم حآلآت كسر آلتآبوهآت عندنآ " للأسف آلشديد " كآنت سلبية جداً
وآحدة زى عليآء آلمهدى إللى طبعاً حرة فى إللى عملته بس بحزن لمآ بشوف إختيآر طريقة غير وآعية بدل مآ تكسر آلتآبوهـ تسيئ لكل إللى بيحآولوآ يكسروهـ

آلحرية وآلوعى بيخلقوآ بعض وفى نفس آلوقت وجود وآحد منهم بدون آلتآنى بيخليه يتخنق ويموت .... فين أول آلخيط مش عآرفة ...!





 *.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

nermo nano قال:


> انا راى ان كسر التابوهات مش صعب وبس لا دا صعب جدا جدا جدا
> ودا يرجع لمجتماعنا العيشين فى
> ومش معنا كدا ان مجتمعنا غلط لان مجتمعنا بيحكمة مبادى وقيم واخلاق ودين
> بس مجتمعنا فى بعض العيوب
> ...


هههههـ لآ نيرمو إنتِ عندكـ حق يآ قمر كسر آلتآبوهآت مش هدف فى حد ذآته فأكيد مش صح دآيماً
لمآ بيكون إختلآف لمجرد آلإختلآف  .. بيتحول لنغمة شآذة مآلهآش معنى

آلمشكلة لمآ بيبقى آلتآبوهـ دآ فعلاً عآئق مآلوش معنى وبيمنع تقدمنآ
بس للأسف زى مآ قولتى هو صعب جداً فى مجتمعنآ ... آلأفكآر آلرآسخة دى مش بتتغير فى يوم وليلة
آلمهم إنهآ تتغير بس .. أتمنى يعنى :hlp:






 *.،*​

​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

> موآفقآكى جداً روزآ ... مش عآرفة قولتلكـ آلجملة دى كم مرة... كل مآ بمشى خطوة أكتر فى آلدنيآ بوصل لنفس آلنقطة ... ربنآ خلقنآ وبيتكآمل معآنآ بشكل يلبى كل إحتيآجآتنآ آلروحية وآلنفسية وآلجسدية
> 
> نظآم كبير متكآمل بإحكآم كلنآ مشتركين ومخدومين فيه .. وآلخلل بيعم على آلكل


صحيح يا ايمليا وعلشان تفهمى الحياة صح ومش تتعثرى لازم توصلى للمفهوم ده عن الله وعن نفسك وعن الخليقة وده اللى الرب يسوع كان بيحاول يوصله للناس بس احنا ساعات بيتوه مننا المعنى من كلامه 




> هههههـ ندخل فى آلتقيل بقى
> 
> بآلظبط آلتآبوهآت عندنآ صعبة آلخلخلة جداً يمكن لإننآ من أكتر آلشعوب آلمتمسكة بآلعآدآت
> فكسر آلتآبهوآت زى آلعوم وحيد ضد آلتيآر
> ...


طبعا , كلامك صح وانتى جبتى مثال عن علياء المهدى , طبعا هى انسانة حرة فى الاختيار وتتحمل النتيجة , انما فعلا تصرفها من ناحية ادى انطباع سئ لمجتمع مغلق عن معنى الحرية فالحرية بقت مرتبطة فى ذهن الناس بالعٌرى , وده طبعا غلط 
انما من ناحية تانية اوقات الصدمة بتكون مهمة لمجتمعات مغلقة , اه مش هتجيب نتيجة دلوقتى انما كتر ال exposure لصدمات زى كده هيقلل من رد الفعل كل مرة 
بمعنى ان لو ظهرت واحدة تانية بعد علياء وعملت نفس الحاجة دلوقتى مش هتلاقى رد الفعل العنيف بتاع اول مرة مع علياء 
وهكذا وهكذا لغاية ما الصدمة تروح تماما من الناس والتشنج ورد الفعل العنيف يروح 
فهو غلط من ناحية ان بيدى للناس صورة غلط خالص عن المعنى الحقيقى للحرية اللى ملهاش علاقة فى معناها الاصلى بالعٌرى 
ولكن من ناحية تانية بيرفع ال threshold بتاع الصدمات عند الناس 





​


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> صحيح يا ايمليا وعلشان تفهمى الحياة صح ومش تتعثرى لازم توصلى للمفهوم ده عن الله وعن نفسك وعن الخليقة وده اللى الرب يسوع كان بيحاول يوصله للناس بس احنا ساعات بيتوه مننا المعنى من كلامه
> 
> طبعا , كلامك صح وانتى جبتى مثال عن علياء المهدى , طبعا هى انسانة حرة فى الاختيار وتتحمل النتيجة , انما فعلا تصرفها من ناحية ادى انطباع سئ لمجتمع مغلق عن معنى الحرية فالحرية بقت مرتبطة فى ذهن الناس بالعٌرى , وده طبعا غلط
> انما من ناحية تانية اوقات الصدمة بتكون مهمة لمجتمعات مغلقة , اه مش هتجيب نتيجة دلوقتى انما كتر ال exposure لصدمات زى كده هيقلل من رد الفعل كل مرة
> ...



تمآم روزآ هى آلصدمة بتقل مع آلوقت لكن للأسف بشكل عكسى بيترسخ عندهم آلفكرة آلسلبية دى عن آلحرية

هم بيبطلوآ يتصدموآ أهآ علشآن إعتآدوآ ... لكن دآ مآغيرش فى آلتآبوهـ جوآهم ولآ بيأثر على كسرهـ 





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 أبريل 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> تمآم روزآ هى آلصدمة بتقل مع آلوقت لكن للأسف بشكل عكسى بيترسخ عندهم آلفكرة آلسلبية دى عن آلحرية
> 
> هم بيبطلوآ يتصدموآ أهآ علشآن إعتآدوآ ... لكن دآ مآغيرش فى آلتآبوهـ جوآهم ولآ بيأثر على كسرهـ
> 
> ...



صح هو مش هيغير حاجة جواهم دلوقتى يعنى مش فى الجيل ده 
انما انا اقصد ان كتر التعرض للحاجة بيخليكى مع الوقت تعتبريها حاجة عادية , لما جيل يطلع يتربى على حاجة معينة ده بالفعل مفيش جواه تابوه اصلا من ناحية الحاجة ديه لانه متربى على ان ده العادى 

يعنى انا هقولك حاجة , فى البلاد الغربية مثلا الطفل بيتربى على انه بيشوف المٌدرسة بتاعته فى المدرسة بتلبس كات , والمذيعة اللى بتطلع فى برامج التلفزيون بتاعت الاطفال بتلبس كات وممكن والداته كمان ودول ناس بالنسباله هو بيحترمهم وبيقدرهم وبيتعلم منهم , لما بيكبر مش بيشوف ان اى واحدة لابسة كات منحرفة وقليلة الادب 
بالعكس انا عايزة اقولك انك لو جيتى قولتيله وهو كبير ان اللى لابسة كات اخلاقها مش كويسة مش هيفهم اصلا انتى بتقولى ايه 
طبعا ده مجرد مثال انا جبته لتوضيح فكرة التعود علشان محدش يفتكر اننا بنتكلم هنا عن اللبس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أبريل 2013)

في احد هنا؟ اسولف معه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

هيوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف
 شلونج-- شخبارج-- شعلومج
  سولف سولف هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أبريل 2013)

حبو الخضره وحشتيني انا زينه اشلونج انتي؟
ماشاء الله تعلمتي لهجتنا ايوه كذا
اشمعنى يعني انا اللي اتكلم مصري


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

*أشلونج هيوفه *..؟
إنتِ نسيتينآ آلمصرى أصلاً ونشرتى آلخليجى فى آلمنتدى هههههـ


للأسف مش هعرف أسولف لإنى ممكن أقفل فى أى وقت
بس حبيت أسلم عليكـِ يآلغلآ :love34:
 


 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حلوه حبو الخضره دى ههههههههههههه
 هتبقى زرقاء تانى عن قريب-- احساس داخلى كدا  مش عارفا ليه ههههههههههه
 انت عامله إيه فى الدراسه و المذاكره؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أبريل 2013)

ايملي..الله يسلمك عيوني.. ايوه نعمل تبادل لهجات ههههه
اذنج معاج حياتي.. 

حبو
ماشي الحال ده انا رجعت من اجازة الا يستر الاسبوع ده لسه بنقول ياهادي من اول وجديد.. 
اسكتي ده انا كنت حعمل حادث النهار ده دي اول مره اتخض بجد بس الله سلم وقدرت اقطع الاشاره قبل ما تنعجن سيارتي تحت سيارة واحد متهور حاول يقطع قبلي الاشاره


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

*ازيكم يا بنانيت ايه الصحرا دى 
برده كدا تسيبوا المصطبة مهجورة كدا 
عجبكم التراب والفران اللى مليتها دى 
يلا كل واحدة تسحبلها مقشة ومساحة ويلا بينا ننظف المصطبة 
الناس قربت تخلص امتحانات وهيجوا يرضيكم يلاقوها كدا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

الله حلوة الموضوع والمصطبة دى


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> الله حلوة الموضوع والمصطبة دى


كانت حلوة هههههههه 
مش شايفة الصحرا اللى احنا فيها دى 
يلا ايدك معايا يا اختشى ننظفها 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

لا يااختشى استنى بس نجيب حاجات التنضيف من الاوضة ونيجى
انا شايفة فئران بتجرى
انت يلا يلا يلا  ههههههههههههههههههه

استنى نجيب شبب نضرب الفئران دى


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا يااختشى استنى بس نجيب حاجات التنضيف من الاوضة ونيجى
> انا شايفة فئران بتجرى
> انت يلا يلا يلا  ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> استنى نجيب شبب نضرب الفئران دى


*طب يلا انتى موتيهم علشان انا بخاف
وانا هجيب العدة وجايية 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

*لا حد قالك عنى فلبنية
تعالى نضفى معايا
مش انتى ادرى بينا فى التنضيف ولااية 
علمينا عشان لما اتجوز
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *لا حد قالك عنى فلبنية
> تعالى نضفى معايا
> مش انتى ادرى بينا فى التنضيف ولااية
> علمينا عشان لما اتجوز
> ههههههههههههههههه*


*يا بت هو انا قولت غير كدا بقولك انتى موتى الفران 
وانا هجيب عدة التنظيف وجاية وراكى 
هعلمك يااختشى بس موتيهم الاول 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

لا دول كبار وشكلهم وحش
اخاف يعضونى


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا دول كبار وشكلهم وحش
> اخاف يعضونى


هههههههههه ياخوفى ليخافوا هما منك ههههههه
طب شوفلنا جدع ابن حلال يجى يموتهم 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

اجيبلك اخويا الصغير
هياكلهم اساسا
هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اجيبلك اخويا الصغير
> هياكلهم اساسا
> هههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

ها
قررى ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ها
> قررى ههههههههه


*المهم تخلصينا منهم وخلاص باى طريقة 
هههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

طيب روحى عملى كوباية شاى


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> طيب روحى عملى كوباية شاى


ايه بتقولى حاجة يا بت 
مش شايفة 
:t32:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

بقوالك شكلى جالى اسهال ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حضرتك دا كلام انفعالى بيتقال فى اى وقت هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بقوالك شكلى جالى اسهال ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حضرتك دا كلام انفعالى بيتقال فى اى وقت هههه


*اه بحسب احم احم 
يا عينى عليا وانا مسيطرة ههههه
بس رغى بقى يا بت الناس بتذاكر عندها امتحانات 
هششششششششششششش*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ازيكم يا بنانيت ايه الصحرا دى
> برده كدا تسيبوا المصطبة مهجورة كدا
> عجبكم التراب والفران اللى مليتها دى
> يلا كل واحدة تسحبلها مقشة ومساحة ويلا بينا ننظف المصطبة
> الناس قربت تخلص امتحانات وهيجوا يرضيكم يلاقوها كدا *​



هههههههههههههههههه
تصدقي صح يارورو 
طب انا اعمل ايه :smil12:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه بحسب احم احم
> يا عينى عليا وانا مسيطرة ههههه
> بس رغى بقى يا بت الناس بتذاكر عندها امتحانات
> هششششششششششششش*​




طييب خليك ياتفاح هنا لوحدك لحد ماترطب ههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> تصدقي صح يارورو
> طب انا اعمل ايه :smil12:
> ​


*انتى يا روما عليكى غسل الاطباق اللى واكلين فيها 
وتنشرى الغسيل يلا عاوزين همة 
عاوزين الكل يجى يلاقى المصطبة جشطة *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى يا روما عليكى غسل الاطباق اللى واكلين فيها
> وتنشرى الغسيل يلا عاوزين همة
> عاوزين الكل يجى يلاقى المصطبة جشطة *​



هههههههههههههههه
يالهووي انا اللي جبت دا كله لنفسي 
اعمل دا كله :new2:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يالهووي انا اللي جبت دا كله لنفسي
> اعمل دا كله :new2:
> ​


*متقلقيش يا قلبى كلنا هنشتغل 
كل اللى هيدخل يشتغل علشان تحرموا تسيبوا المصطبة كدا تانى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متقلقيش يا قلبى كلنا هنشتغل
> كل اللى هيدخل يشتغل علشان تحرموا تسيبوا المصطبة كدا تانى *​



هو فعلا احنا غلطانين :a82: 
مااصل اتكلمنا في كل المواضيع
لو عندك قولي ونرغي


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

*ممممممممممم طب ايه رايك نتكلم فى التحرش 
رغم اننا اتكلمنا كتير فيه 
بس بما انه موضة العصر فالكلام عليه مش هيخلص *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ممممممممممم طب ايه رايك نتكلم فى التحرش
> رغم اننا اتكلمنا كتير فيه
> بس بما انه موضة العصر فالكلام عليه مش هيخلص *​




موضوع حساس شويه بس انا معاكي 
نرغي لان اشتقت للرغي :smil12:
في سؤال ولاايه
ونتكلم من ناحيه ايه فيه :spor2:
​


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2013)

*يوجد جاسوس هنا من  الجنس الخشن  الرجالة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> موضوع حساس شويه بس انا معاكي
> نرغي لان اشتقت للرغي :smil12:
> في سؤال ولاايه
> ونتكلم من ناحيه ايه فيه :spor2:
> ​


ههههههه 
يعنى من وجهة نظرك ليه فى تحرش وايه الاسباب اللى 
بتخلى الواحد يتحرش 
اتكلمى عن التحرش ككل زى ماانتى عاوزة فى اى نقطة ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يوجد جاسوس هنا من  الجنس الخشن  الرجالة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *



هههههههههههههههههههه
ابعد ياوله اتنين علي واحد وخاف بقا مننا :spor22:
​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههه
> يعنى من وجهة نظرك ليه فى تحرش وايه الاسباب اللى
> بتخلى الواحد يتحرش
> اتكلمى عن التحرش ككل زى ماانتى عاوزة فى اى نقطة ​



ههههههههههههه

بصي التحرش دا مرض نفسي بيكون ناتج عن الكبت في نفسيه الواحد
وبيكون مش كويس بالذات بعد الزواج 
اما بقا الشباب المتحرشين نفسي نلمهم كدا في مكان واحد
ونولعهم بجاز .... :ranting: 
لان من وجهه نظري مفيش ليهم علاج لان كل مدي بتمادوا في الموضوع دا وبحتقر اووي يالهوي لما يكون راجل كبير 
والتحرش كمان مش بيكون باللمس بس لا بيكون بالكلام والالفاظ 
وبالذات الايام دي ذاد بطريقه جامده
بس :smil12:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

*اها يا روما التحرش ملهوش علاج صدقينى يمكن لو مرض نفسى الشخص بياخد بعض الادوية
 وبيخف منه لكن التحرش لا لان فى ناس كتير متجوزة ومع ذلك بتتحرش معتقدش انه ليه حل
 وبيرجعوا يقولوا البنات هى السبب والكلام الفاضى ده سبب ايه وزفت ايه 
طب ماهو كتير من البنات لبسهم محترم جدا ومع ذلك بيتحرشوا بيهم 
وكمان الموضة الى طلعت بقى اللى يغيظك يكون طفل متعداش 10 سنسن 
وماشى يتحرش بالبنات طب وده الفعوص يعرف يعنى ايه تحرش اصلا 
هو بيشوف اللى بيعملوه الشباب بيقلدهم وخلاص 
على ما اتعقد حتى القدوة ضاعت فى الزمن الاخبر ده المفروض الطفل الصغير قدوته الشاب لما يشوفوا ماشى يتحرش ويعاكس عاوزاه يعمل ايه 
وكذلك الشاب قدوته الرجل الكبير واكيد بيشوفوا برده بيتحرش وبيعاكس 
وبيقول اقذر الالفاظ 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ابعد ياوله اتنين علي واحد وخاف بقا مننا :spor22:
> ​
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*تصدقى عندك حق  بس نفسى اعرف  ازاى الواحد مننا يتتخلص من المرض دا  بجدااااااااااا*


----------



## Samir poet (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اها يا روما التحرش ملهوش علاج صدقينى يمكن لو مرض نفسى الشخص بياخد بعض الادوية
> وبيخف منه لكن التحرش لا لان فى ناس كتير متجوزة ومع ذلك بتتحرش معتقدش انه ليه حل
> وبيرجعوا يقولوا البنات هى السبب والكلام الفاضى ده سبب ايه وزفت ايه
> طب ماهو كتير من البنات لبسهم محترم جدا ومع ذلك بيتحرشوا بيهم
> ...


*
عندك  حق صدقينى يا رورو
ودا بيرجع  على حسب تربية الاهل
وتربية الكنيسة  للطفل لحد ما يكبر *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اها يا روما التحرش ملهوش علاج صدقينى يمكن لو مرض نفسى الشخص بياخد بعض الادوية
> وبيخف منه لكن التحرش لا لان فى ناس كتير متجوزة ومع ذلك بتتحرش معتقدش انه ليه حل
> وبيرجعوا يقولوا البنات هى السبب والكلام الفاضى ده سبب ايه وزفت ايه
> طب ماهو كتير من البنات لبسهم محترم جدا ومع ذلك بيتحرشوا بيهم
> ...


هو اه انا معاكي بس مش معني كدا لبس البنات مش عامل 
لاعامل ولو حتي بسيط بصراحه لبس البنات الايام دي 
بقا مستفز والمشيه دا انا بشوف العجب :a82:
اما اللي بيتحرشوا بالبنات اللي لبسها محترم دول بقا 
مش عارفه اقول عايزين نعمل فيهم ايه :spor22:
في واحده صحبتي قالتلي كلمه الواحده مننا لو لبست 
ملس :spor2: المتحرش برضو هيتحرش بيها 
ودا فعلا دول بقو مدمنين وعمرهم مافكروا ايه اللي هيحصل للبنت او الست اللي هيعملوا كدا معاها دا لدرجه في بنات بتحصل معاها عقده نفسيه ودا صعب طبعاا
اما الاطفال بستغرب جداا عليهم:ranting:
​ 


Samir poet قال:


> *تصدقى عندك حق  بس نفسى اعرف  ازاى الواحد مننا يتتخلص من المرض دا  بجدااااااااااا*



ماانا قلت نولع فيهم 
هو في اصلا علاج للمرض دا لاعتقد :new2:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

*اديكى قولتى يا روما حتى لو لابسين ملس *
الا ايه الملس ده يا روما ههههههههههه
بصى انا مش بقتنع بالكلام ده وان البنات هى السبب دى حجج فارغة 
طب ما دول كتير لبسهم غير لبسنا خالص وعريان جدا 
ومع ذلك مش بيحصل اى حاجة من دووووووووول 
اسكتى يا روما يا حبيبتى اصلى متغاظة اوووووووى 
من الموضوع ده ونفسى اولع فيهم 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اديكى قولتى يا روما حتى لو لابسين ملس *
> الا ايه الملس ده يا روما ههههههههههه
> بصى انا مش بقتنع بالكلام ده وان البنات هى السبب دى حجج فارغة
> طب ما دول كتير لبسهم غير لبسنا خالص وعريان جدا
> ...




ههههههههههههه
البتاع اللي بيكونوا البنات المسلمين لابساه
اللي لونه اسود مفيش منه الوان 

ههههههههههههه
ايوووووه ذي مابتقولي في دول كتيير بيلبسوا عريان وكدا
لكن مفيش كبت نفسي ذي في العرب 
اكيد فهماني طبعااا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> البتاع اللي بيكونوا البنات المسلمين لابساه
> اللي لونه اسود مفيش منه الوان
> 
> ...


اللى البنات المسلمين بيلبسوه اسمه ازدال 
يا بت مش ملس 
ماعلينا ايون فهماكى طبحا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اللى البنات المسلمين بيلبسوه اسمه ازدال
> يا بت مش ملس
> ماعلينا ايون فهماكى طبحا ​




ههههههههههه
انا عارفه يااختي امال ايه الملس دا :new2:


وخدي علشان نولع مع بعضينا هههه
فيهم 










​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> انا عارفه يااختي امال ايه الملس دا :new2:
> 
> 
> ...


*تفتكرى دول هينفعوا 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تفتكرى دول هينفعوا
> *​



بعتزر حببتي مش اخدت بالي من الرد بجد سامحيني

لو عايزه تاني اوووك في كتيييير هههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بعتزر حببتي مش اخدت بالي من الرد بجد سامحيني
> 
> لو عايزه تاني اوووك في كتيييير هههههه
> ​


*ههههههههه ولا يهمك يا قلبى 
انتى عارفة دوووووول ينفع معاهم ايه 
دول عايزين مجمع الانابيب ذات نفسه ههههههه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه ولا يهمك يا قلبى
> انتى عارفة دوووووول ينفع معاهم ايه
> دول عايزين مجمع الانابيب ذات نفسه ههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ولاهيكفي دول كتير كتير يااختشي ههههههه

تصبحي علي خير حببتي
باي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ولاهيكفي دول كتير كتير يااختشي ههههههه
> 
> ...


هههههههه وانتى من اهل الخير يا قلبى 
بااااااااااااى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

*سالخير يا بنانيت 
بما ان المنتدى يعانى من حالة خمول ونوم وهروب معظم الاعضاء 
الى المصايف 
قررنا نحن رورو 
بفتح المصطبة المهجورة ثانية 
يلا كل بنات المنتدى اجمع هنااااااااااا
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

ايوه جااااااااااااااااااااي ^_^
يالهووي يارورو دي اخر مره كنت انا وانتي في المصطبه ههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ايوه جااااااااااااااااااااي ^_^
> يالهووي يارورو دي اخر مره كنت انا وانتي في المصطبه ههههههه
> ​



*ههههههههههههه دى مهجورة من زمان 
قولنا نيجى نرجع ايام زمان يمكن ترجع تانى 
منورة يا روحى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه دى مهجورة من زمان
> قولنا نيجى نرجع ايام زمان يمكن ترجع تانى
> منورة يا روحى *​



ههههههههههههههههه
اها 
قول للزمان ارجع يازمان :vava:
بنورك اقلبي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

اخيرا المصطبه فتحت تاني
وحشتنوي يابنوتات
رورو وروما منورين حبايبي

بجد المصطبه وحشتني
يلا واحده جدعه تفتحلي كانزايه
او تجيلي تانج قمر الدين هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اخيرا المصطبه فتحت تاني
> وحشتنوي يابنوتات
> رورو وروما منورين حبايبي
> 
> ...



اه يابت اخيرا فتحت 
ده نورك يا روحى انتى داخلة على طمع بقى 
مفيش حاجة ساقعة غير لما الاقى كل بنات المنتدى هنا 
مش عاوزنها تتقفل تانى بقى 
يلا ايديكم معايا بقى الهمة يا بنات ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

طيب بلاش كانز لولوتايه طيب ههههههههه

طيب وانا اجيبلك كل البنات منين دلوقتي
صدقيني كلهم وحشوني ونفسي اطمن عليهم اووي
وايت
وشقاوة
وروزا
وكل البنوتات​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب بلاش كانز لولوتايه طيب ههههههههه
> 
> طيب وانا اجيبلك كل البنات منين دلوقتي
> صدقيني كلهم وحشوني ونفسي اطمن عليهم اووي
> ...


لوليتا ماشى بما انها انقرضت خلاص ههههههههههه
ربنال يطمنا عليهم كلهم ويرجعوا ينوروا تانى المنتدى 
يلا بقى يابت عاوزين نعمل مظاهرة فى المنتدى 
ننادى فيها انه يرجع زى زمان 
وترجع الخناقات تانى هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

لا يابنتي مش انقرضت كنت لسه بكولها من اسبوع
بس طولوها اوي يارورو بقت حوالي 2 متر كدا ههههههه

ربنا يطمنا عليهم ياارب

ونعمل مظاهره
يسقط يسقط 

يسقط ايه فكري معايا ؟ 
ههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا يابنتي مش انقرضت كنت لسه بكولها من اسبوع
> بس طولوها اوي يارورو بقت حوالي 2 متر كدا ههههههه
> 
> ربنا يطمنا عليهم ياارب
> ...



ههههههههههه طب هدورك عليها وهجبلك واحدة يلا خليها عليا 
هفك الكيس وخلاص علشان خاطرك انتى بس 
يسقط يسقط كتر النوم 
ايدى على ايدك تكون يقوم المنتدى فى يوم ههههههههه
يالهوى عليا وعلى شعاراتى ياناس هتحسد كدا وربنا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

الحقي يارورو دي توته داخله علي طمع شكلها ههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الحقي يارورو دي توته داخله علي طمع شكلها ههههههه​


*ههههههههههه ايوة يا روما سبيها هو الكلام ببلاش يعنى 
ادينى بقولها هجبلك وخلاص 
يلا بقى انا مستخبية لو حد سالك عليا انا نمت اوكى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
اوووك بس ماعرفت مكانك بدري ههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اوووك بس ماعرفت مكانك بدري ههههههههههه
> ​


هههههههههه اللى يسألك عليا 
قوليله انا مستخبية فى المنتدى بس فين بالظبط متعرفيش هههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه اللى يسألك عليا
> قوليله انا مستخبية فى المنتدى بس فين بالظبط متعرفيش هههههههه​




هههههههههههههههههه
من عنيا ياقلبي
سرك دا في بير 
بس فيه خرم نونو كدا هههههههه
تصبحي علي الف خير ياروحي 
امواه باي 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> من عنيا ياقلبي
> سرك دا في بير
> بس فيه خرم نونو كدا هههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههه خرم احنا فينا من كدا 
هيدوروا مش هيلاقونى 
وانتى من اهل الخير يا روحى 
امواااااااه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

فين اللوليتا يارورو ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فين اللوليتا يارورو ​


*ههههههه انتى لسة فاكرة يا بت 
متعرفيش ان كلام الليل مدهون بذبدة 
خلاص انتى مشيتى امبارح من قبل ما تخدى اللوليتا 
يبقى خلاص انتى اللى غلطانة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

ياستي انا مشيت غصب عني بامانه
النت كان بيهر معايا هزار بايخ راح فاصل : (

طب بلاش لوليتا 
خليها لولي بوب : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياستي انا مشيت غصب عني بامانه
> النت كان بيهر معايا هزار بايخ راح فاصل : (
> 
> طب بلاش لوليتا
> خليها لولي بوب : )​


هههههههههههه هزار بايخ صحيح مش يقولك انه هيفصل 
انتى عمالة تجبيلى كل الحاجات اللى انقرضت من قديم الازل 
بقولك اخرك معايا كنزاية ولما اشوفك هبقى اشربهالك هو ده اخرك معايا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههه اه كان هزار بايخ
ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه

اخص عليكي خلاص مش عايزة حاجه منك 
طيب ماتجيبلي جيلي كولا علي قد سني : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه اه كان هزار بايخ
> ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليه
> 
> اخص عليكي خلاص مش عايزة حاجه منك
> طيب ماتجيبلي جيلي كولا علي قد سني : )​


هههههههههههههه اتسخطى يابت وانا معرفش 
انا هجبلك بسكوت وافتهولك فى شاى واكلك بالمعلقة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههههه اتسخطى يابت وانا معرفش
> انا هجبلك بسكوت وافتهولك فى شاى واكلك بالمعلقة


طيب تصدقي بأيه اني لسه بموت في العك ده لحد دلوقتي
وكل فتره كدا اجيب كوباية شاي بلبن واكبس فيها باكوين بسكوت:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب تصدقي بأيه اني لسه بموت في العك ده لحد دلوقتي
> وكل فتره كدا اجيب كوباية شاي بلبن واكبس فيها باكوين بسكوت:smile02


وايه كمان يا بيبى مبتشربيش لبن نيدو بالمرة 

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

اية دا هو فى كلام من غيرى ؟
وبعدين اية يااوواثقة جيلى كولا على قد سنى
على قد سنك مش على قد سن اللى جابونا ^__________^
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتوني يا بناتيت ووحشني الرغي معاكم ف المصطبة بتاعتنا 


عايزة اسألكم ف سؤال كدة 

لما يكون فيه صحاب بنات و قريبين من بعض 
بس فيه بينهم غيرة شديدة و ده مش مستحب خالص بالنسبالي 
اذاي المشكلة دي تتحل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> وحشتوني يا بناتيت ووحشني الرغي معاكم ف المصطبة بتاعتنا
> 
> 
> عايزة اسألكم ف سؤال كدة
> ...


وانتي وحشتينا ياموكي

بس لو الاصحاب دول بيحبوا بعض بجد مش يبقي في غيره بالعكس هيتمنوا الخير لبعض


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانتي وحشتينا ياموكي
> 
> بس لو الاصحاب دول بيحبوا بعض بجد مش يبقي في غيره بالعكس هيتمنوا الخير لبعض



صح كدة يا توتة انا بقول كدة لو هما صحاب بجد و فيه بينهم محبة كبيرة 
الغيرة دي مش هتكون موجودة 

بس الاراء بتقول غير كدة بتقول ان لازم بين البنات يكون في غيرة عكس 
صداقة الولاد 
ده صح و لا غلط ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> صح كدة يا توتة انا بقول كدة لو هما صحاب بجد و فيه بينهم محبة كبيرة
> الغيرة دي مش هتكون موجودة
> 
> بس الاراء بتقول غير كدة بتقول ان لازم بين البنات يكون في غيرة عكس
> ...


  مش عارفه الاراء دي صح ولا لاء
بس ايه الفرق مابين الولاد والبنات يعني ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه الاراء دي صح ولا لاء
> بس ايه الفرق مابين الولاد والبنات يعني ؟



يعني يقولك البنت تغير من صاحبتها لو طريقة لبسها حلوة مكياجها شكلها 
تغير لو حست ان صاحبتها اجمل منها 
تغير لو صاحبتها محبوبة من الناس شوية اكتر عنها 
لكن الولاد مايهمهوش غير ان صاحبه يلاقيه وقت ما يحتاجه و مش بيبص لأي حاجة تانية 

بس ف نفس الوقت انا بشوف قدامي صداقة بين البننات كبييرة اووي و مش موجودة الحاجات دي 
بس عندي واحدة صاحبتي ف الشغل هي زميلتي بس بتعاني من موضوع الغيرة ده مع صاحبتها


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> وحشتوني يا بناتيت ووحشني الرغي معاكم ف المصطبة بتاعتنا
> 
> 
> عايزة اسألكم ف سؤال كدة
> ...


ازيك يا موكتى منورة المصطبة المهجورة اللى مبقاش حد بيدخلها غير فى المواسم والاعياد 

بصى يا روحى 
بالنسبة للغيرة بين الصحاب  زى ما قالتلك بتول لو اصحاب بجد مش هيبقى فيه غيره 
ولازم تبقى عارفة تفرقى بين الصحبية العادية والصداقة 
لو اصدقاء عمرهم ما هيغيروا من بعض بالعكس بيحبوا لبعض كل الخير 
اما لو اصحاب كدا هتلاقى فعلا فيه غيره مع انى بستغرب اوووووووووى منهم اللى بيغريوا من اصحابهم او من اى حد 
كل واحد وربنا مديه ميزة بيميزوا بيها عن التانى 
انا عندى اصدقائى بس احنا بقالنا سنين مع بعض 
مش قادرة اقولك احنا اكتر من الاخوات وعمرنا ما فكرنا نغير من بعض ولا نبص على حاجة بعض 
انا بعرفك بس الفرق بين الاصدقاء اللى بجد والصحاب 
يارب اكون قدرت ارد عليكى 
وفيه حاجة تانى كمان لو الناس دى فعلا الغيرة فى طبعها حاولى 
تظهرى مميزاتهم قدام كل الناس علشان هما بيبقوا حاسييين بالنقص 
سورى لو كنت طولت عليكى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> يعني يقولك البنت تغير من صاحبتها لو طريقة لبسها حلوة مكياجها شكلها
> تغير لو حست ان صاحبتها اجمل منها
> تغير لو صاحبتها محبوبة من الناس شوية اكتر عنها
> لكن الولاد مايهمهوش غير ان صاحبه يلاقيه وقت ما يحتاجه و مش بيبص لأي حاجة تانية
> ...


ومين قال ان الولاد مش بيغيروا ؟
لا طبعا بيغيروا
زي مثلا لو ولد جاب موبيل حديث صحبه بيغير منه وبيبقي عايز يجيب زيه

لو مصاحب بنت معينه صحبه بيبقي هيتجنن علشان يصاحب نفس البنت

لاانا بقول ان الغيره موجوده في الجنسين
بس مش موجوده لو فيه محبه بين الاصحاب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ازيك يا موكتى منورة المصطبة المهجورة اللى مبقاش حد بيدخلها غير فى المواسم والاعياد
> 
> بصى يا روحى
> بالنسبة للغيرة بين الصحاب  زى ما قالتلك بتول لو اصحاب بجد مش هيبقى فيه غيره
> ...



رورو انتي اللي منورة 
انا مش عارفة ليه فعلا الموضوع ده بقى منسي كدة مع انه بجد روعة 

انتي عندك حق ف كل كلمة قولتيها 
بس المشكلة اني شايفة كل يوم زميلتي دي تيجي تقوللي صاحبتي مش عارفة عملت ايه وسوت ايه 
رغم انهم اصدقاء من فترة كبييييييرة
بس بتقوللي ان طبع الغيرة ده فيها من زمان 
كنت عايزة انصحها باي حاجة بس مش عرفت بصراحة ؟؟؟

انتي تطولي براحتك يا قمر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ومين قال ان الولاد مش بيغيروا ؟
> لا طبعا بيغيروا
> زي مثلا لو ولد جاب موبيل حديث صحبه بيغير منه وبيبقي عايز يجيب زيه
> 
> ...



صح كدة القاعدة دي صح جدا 

ان لو في صداقة و محبة حقيقية من القلب مش هيبقى فيه غيرة 

طيب يلا بقى ارغوا ف حاجة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

نرغي في ايه
ايه رايكم في الجواز عبر الانتر نت 
مع ولا ضد مع توضيح السبب؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> رورو انتي اللي منورة
> انا مش عارفة ليه فعلا الموضوع ده بقى منسي كدة مع انه بجد روعة
> 
> انتي عندك حق ف كل كلمة قولتيها
> ...


ميرسى يا روحى منورة بيكى 
بصى زى ما قولتلك انتى تقوللها الناس اللى زى دى عاوزة تتعامل 
انك تظهرى مميزاتهم وتشكر فىيهم طول الوقت 
وتعبرى مثلا عن لبسها تقوللها الله الطقم ده حلو عليكى 
صدقينى وهتقولى فعلا رورو كلامها صح 
هتلاقيهم بطاول يبصوا على حاجة غيرهم 
لما تشكرى فيهم طول الوقت


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نرغي في ايه
> ايه رايكم في الجواز عبر الانتر نت
> مع ولا ضد مع توضيح السبب؟



وسعيلى بقى يا بت يا بتول وسبونى اشجيكم ههههههههه
بصلى يا روح رورو 
اولا انا مبعترفش خالص بالجواز اللى على النت 
الا فى حالة واحدة ايه هى 
هقووووووووولك 
ان ينزل ارض الواقع يعنى ايه ارض الواقع 
يعنى الاتنين مينفعش يعجبوا ببعض كدا لمجرد انهم بيتكلموا على النت وارتاحوا بلعض 
من غير ما يكون شافوا بعض اصلا طبعا غلط جدا 
الا زى ما قولتلك يتقابلوا فى مكان ما ويفضل كنيسة طبعا 
ده لو فعلا الموضوع اتطور وحاسوا انه عاوزيين يرتبطوا ببعض 
يشوفوا بعض ويتكلموا مع بعض 
مع مراعاه ان لازم يكون اب العتارفك عارف بالكلام ده 
او مامتك ويفضل اب اعترافك 
وبعدها لو حسيتوا بارتياح هتلاقوا الموضوع بيشمى عادى 
ها ايه رايك فيا بقى هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وسعيلى بقى يا بت يا بتول وسبونى اشجيكم ههههههههه
> بصلى يا روح رورو
> اولا انا مبعترفش خالص بالجواز اللى على النت
> الا فى حالة واحدة ايه هى
> ...


والنيعمة طول عمري بقول عليكي كبيره وبتفهمي يابنتي كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه
لا بجد كلامك صح يابيبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والنيعمة طول عمري بقول عليكي كبيره وبتفهمي يابنتي كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه
> لا بجد كلامك صح يابيبي



هههههههههههه بس يابت علشان بتكسف الله 

اى خدمة يابت وانا طول عمرى بقول 
خسارتى فى البلد دى 
هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه بس يابت علشان بتكسف الله
> 
> اى خدمة يابت وانا طول عمرى بقول
> خسارتى فى البلد دى
> هههههههه


لاء كدا انتي ماشية في بدايه غرغره وكده مش مستحب ابتا:11azy:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

انا عاوزة ادخل فى الغرغرة دى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

ادخلى يا اوختشى ادخلى 
ليلتكم جلة ههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

وكولة لو تحبى ^_^
​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

احم احم , هو ايه الصحرا ديه ؟؟؟؟:fun_oops:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*رووووووووووووووووز 
و حشتني ايام زمان بجد 
ايام السهر 
ايام شقاوة و ايمي و انتي و وايت 
كانت ايام جميلة اوووووووووي بجد
فعلا بقت صحرا خاااااااااااااااالص 

:941hf::125935~148:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

ازيك ياموكى ياعسل , فعلا كانت ايام حلوة 
مفيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها , 
بس هو انا اغيب ارجع الاقى الناس كلها غايبة بردو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*

Desert Rose قال:



ازيك ياموكى ياعسل , فعلا كانت ايام حلوة 
مفيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها , 
بس هو انا اغيب ارجع الاقى الناس كلها غايبة بردو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


الحمدلله يا روز نشكر ربنا 
انا بردو غيبت فترة لاقيت كل الناس اللي اعرفهم اختفوا 
لا و الاغرب اني لاقيت الاسامي اتغيرت كمان هههههههه
قعدت فترة لحد ماعرفت الاسامي الجديدة 

بس بجد المفروض يرجعوا عارفة اكيد الدنيا و الظروف 
و المشاغل 
بس صدقيني المنتدى مفتقدكم جدا كلكم​*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

حمد الله على سلامتك ياموكى 
اكيد الناس عندها مشاغل , بس طبعا المنتدى مفتقدهم اكيد 
يلا بقا بما انك رجعتى , ورينا شطارتك بقا فى المنتدى :fun_lol:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*شطارتي ايه ده انا خيبانة خاااالص
انا بدخل اليومين دول علشان عاطلة عن العمل بس ههههههههههه

ايدي في ايدك يا رووووز 

:36_22_26:​*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

ايدى فى ايدك ايه بس ؟ ما انا نفس الخيبة بردو هههههه
احنا نروح نستلف من منتديات الجيران بقا ولا ايه ؟ :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*منورين يا بنات 

صباح الورد على عيونكم 
وحشنى الرغى هنا اوووووووى 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*لسة يا رورو كنت بقول لرووووووووز ان الرغي و السهر هنا وحشني جدا 

صباح الفل يا قمري​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *لسة يا رورو كنت بقول لرووووووووز ان الرغي و السهر هنا وحشني جدا
> 
> صباح الفل يا قمري​*



*اه بجد وحشنا كلنا الرغى هنا والسهر للصبح 
ايييييييييه دنيااااااااااا ههههههههه
صباح الجمال على عيونك يا احلى موكى *​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

ياااااااااااااااه بقالى كتير مشوفتش الموضوع ده ومغتتش على حد هنا 
منورين يا بناويت


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ياااااااااااااااه بقالى كتير مشوفتش الموضوع ده ومغتتش على حد هنا
> منورين يا بناويت



* ولا احنا كمان بقالنا كتير مشفناش نفسنا هنا هههههههه 
ده نورك يا جو 
تشرب ايه بقى بما انك فى مصطبتنا المهجورة 
خدت بالك انت من مهجورة دى يعنى من الاخر مفيش اى مشروبات :fun_lol:*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

منورة يارورو , وحشتينى 
منور يا اوسى 
منورة يا موكى 
منورة ياروز ( انا برحب بنفسى :new6: ) الصحرا اللى احنا فيها تعمل اكتر من كده :fun_lol:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*منورة يا روووووووووووووووووز 
احنا كدة هنور الصحرا بس ههههههههههههههه

احنا عايزين نخضرها هههههههه

بجد فعلا الموضوع مهجور بقاله كتيييييييير اووووووي​*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

خلاص ولا تزعلى مخضرة ياروز 
مخضرة يارورو 
مضرة ياموكى 
مخضر يا اوسى 
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

منورة يا روز 
منورة يا رورو 
منوره يا Moky
شوفوا موضوع ترغوا فيه بدل ما نقضيها سلامات ومشروبات 
ورونا الابداعات


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ده نوركم يا بنات 
تصدقوا انا نسيت الرغى من ايام ما المصطبة اتهجرت ههههههه

يلا شدوا حلكم بقى ونرجع المصطبة زى زمان 
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

دى هتبقى مصطبة الالش كدة ياروز
قلبى الصغير لا يحتمل 
انا مصفر مش مخضر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*احنا بما ان اوسي منورنا 

ممكن نخليه يقترح موضوع هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *احنا بما ان اوسي منورنا
> 
> ممكن نخليه يقترح موضوع هههههههههههههههه​*



لا يفتى ومالك فى المدينة
اتفضلى حضرتك 
دة انا ضيف عندك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*بردو احنا بنفهم ف الاصول 
يعني اكرام الضيف و احنا ماينفعش يعني و لا مشروب و لا اقتراح 
دي تبقى عيبة ف حقنا 
و لا ايه يا روز انتي ورورو ....​*


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

احنا هنقضى الوقت فى السلامات والعزومات , اتفضلى اتفضل , لا ابدا لايمكن , عليا الطلاق ابدا , وبكده هنقضى على باقى الاعضاء الموجودين فى المنتدى من الشلل :new6::new6:
اوسى , انت اللى هتقترح موضوع , ده قرار مصطباوى نهائى :fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*طب يلا على بركة الله هفتتح انا 
موضوع مهم جدا 
اللى خلانى فكرت فيه موضوع دونا اللى فى المباركين 
وهو عن البنات اللى بتنحرف فى سن صغير وتسيب بيت اهلها وتهرب 

 ده سببه ايه قلة اهتمام من الاهل ؟ 
ولا مشاكل فى البيت ؟ ولا رغبة البنت نفسها فى ده ؟ 
يلا يا بنات انتشروووووووووووووا*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب يلا على بركة الله هفتتح انا
> موضوع مهم جدا
> اللى خلانى فكرت فيه موضوع دونا اللى فى المباركين
> وهو عن البنات اللى بتنحرف فى سن صغير وتسيب بيت اهلها وتهرب
> ...


احساس المراهق بعدم اهميته فى بيته بيخليه يدور على اهميته دى فى اى مكان تانى وهو ورزقه والشارع مليان بلاوى 
فيه اللى بينشغل بزيادة بالانشطة الكنسيه والقعاد فى الكنيسه ويبقى منغلق على نفسه وبيطلق عليه فى الاوساط العائليه لقب المقدس او اللى عاملى فيها قديس او او اوبالنسبه للشارع وفيه اللى بينفتح على الشارع بأسوء ما فيه  واصدقاء السوء وشرب المخدرات والعلاقات الغير سويه 
وفيه اللى بيحاول يثبت اهميته من خلال شغله وده الحل الافضل للمراهق لانه بيكون عنده شخصية ذكية تقدر تتعامل مع المجتمع والناس بشكل سوى


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> احساس المراهق بعدم اهميته فى بيته بيخليه يدور على اهميته دى فى اى مكان تانى وهو ورزقه والشارع مليان بلاوى
> فيه اللى بينشغل بزيادة بالانشطة الكنسيه والقعاد فى الكنيسه ويبقى منغلق على نفسه وبيطلق عليه فى الاوساط العائليه لقب المقدس او اللى عاملى فيها قديس او او اوبالنسبه للشارع وفيه اللى بينفتح على الشارع بأسوء ما فيه  واصدقاء السوء وشرب المخدرات والعلاقات الغير سويه
> وفيه اللى بيحاول يثبت اهميته من خلال شغله وده الحل الافضل للمراهق لانه بيكون عنده شخصية ذكية تقدر تتعامل مع المجتمع والناس بشكل سوى



*جو انا مركزة على البنت هنا 
لان البنت بيتقفل عليها شوية غير الولد 
فهيبقى فى فرق 
يعنى مبرر للبنت لو البيت عندها فى مشاكل انها تسيب البيت وتنحرف هو ده الحل *


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

مش مبرر 
بس فيه حاجات بتؤدى لنتائج معينة 
سمعت جملة مرة , واثرت فيا , بتقول لما تعامل حد على انه كلب متتوقعش منه غير انه يكون كلب فعلا 
فهمتى قصدى ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*عارفة يا رورو انا لما قرات موضوع دونا ده 
تعبت اوووووي حسيت ان حتة مني و اتبهدلت بدون اي سبب
يعني لما كتبت انها قالتلها انا هكلم اهلك اديتلها التليفون و قالتلها و لا انا عايزاهم و لا هما 
عاوزني 

دي تبقى مشكلة لوحدها غير اي مشكلة 
دول اهل فقدوا كل احساس
الام نسيت احساس الامومة 
و الاب نسي احساس الابوة 
نسي الرجولة اللي بتقوله بنتك مرمية ف الشارع للكلاب ينهشوا فيها 
و دي حالة خاصة جدا جدا 
و البنت هنا بتكون الضحية لاهل ماهمهش اي اجة غير شكلهم قدام الناس 
يعني بنتهم حد اغتصبها 
رموها للكلاب ينهشوا فيها اكتر و اكتر 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااه على القلوب

لو هنتكلم على البنت بقى 
عموما مش على الشخصية الضحية دي 
اللي انا شخصيا بديها عذر لاي حاجة بتعملها 

اولا الاهل بيكونوا اساس 
لو ربوها تربية سوية 
ف الكنيسة على مبادئ
لو اتربت على مثال ققدوة قدامها 
اتعملت كويس
عرفت ربنا اووووووي من صغرها 
ايه اللي هيخليها تغلط 
و لا تنحرف
المشكلة كلها 
ف البيت 
و ف الام و الاب

لكن البنت اللي دونا كتبت قصتها دي
اهلها يستاهلو يتعدموا و دي وجهة نظري​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مش مبرر
> بس فيه حاجات بتؤدى لنتائج معينة
> سمعت جملة مرة , واثرت فيا , بتقول لما تعامل حد على انه كلب متوقعش منه غير انه يكون كلب فعلا
> فهمتى قصدى ؟



ا*ها فاهمة طب ولو بتتعامل معاملة كويسة جدا 
وكل طلباتها مجابة بالمعقول 
بس ليها شلة اصحاب ماشيين فى الطريق ده ولقت نفسها بتروح معاهم 
اعتقد ان دى تبقى رغبتها هى مش ذنب البيت فى حاجة *


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

البنت كان زمان بيتقفل عيها 
دلوقتى مش بيتقفل عليها ولا حاجة 
دلوقتى تقدر تعمل كل حاجة وهى فى اوضتها على جهاز الكمبيوتر بتاعها 
او من خلال صاحبتها الفرى 
وبعدين لو فيه مشاكل بين الام والاب البنت مش بتبقى فى الحسابات لاوقات كتير فممكن تتحرك تحركات غير واعيه ليها 
بحجة اشمعنا او يمكن الاقى اللى يحبنى وابعد عن البيت النكد ده او اى سبب تانى يبعدها عن دايرة الصراع الاسرى


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*كلامك صح يا موكى وانا متفقة معاكى جدا 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ا*ها فاهمة طب ولو بتتعامل معاملة كويسة جدا
> وكل طلباتها مجابة بالمعقول
> بس ليها شلة اصحاب ماشيين فى الطريق ده ولقت نفسها بتروح معاهم
> اعتقد ان دى تبقى رغبتها هى مش ذنب البيت فى حاجة *



لا مش لازم يكون ذنب البيت طبعا , اوقات بيكون تأثير الاصدقاء 
بس فيه اوقات كتيرة بيكون فعلا مشاكل فى البيت وقله اهتمام وحنان وحب


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> البنت كان زمان بيتقفل عيها
> دلوقتى مش بيتقفل عليها ولا حاجة
> دلوقتى تقدر تعمل كل حاجة وهى فى اوضتها على جهاز الكمبيوتر بتاعها
> او من خلال صاحبتها الفرى
> ...


*فعلا كلامك صح يا جو 
ارائكم كلها عجبانى  
يلا بقى انتشروا وحد يشفلنا موضوع تانى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا مش لازم يكون ذنب البيت طبعا , اوقات بيكون تأثير الاصدقاء
> بس فيه اوقات كتيرة بيكون فعلا مشاكل فى البيت وقله اهتمام وحنان وحب



*صح يا روزا بس اللى بسأل فيه لو بنت متربية كويس جدا 
ينفع تنجرف مع اصدقائها وتمشى فى نفس الطريق معتقدش *


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

*






جشع البنات 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:





صح يا روزا بس اللى بسأل فيه لو بنت متربية كويس جدا 
ينفع تنجرف مع اصدقائها وتمشى فى نفس الطريق معتقدش 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالنسبة ليا 
اولا تربية 
زرعت ربنا جواها 

وعتها كويس
خلتها تعرف تختار بين الصح و الغلط 
تعليم و ثقافة 
و مناقشة
مش حجر و بس 
و يقولوا ان دي تربية 

بالتاكيد لا استحالة تنجرف ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه موتنى على نفسى من الضحك 
ده ظلم يا ناس ظلم 
*​


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

الا ما عمرى ما ظلمت حد 
شكل الموضوع ده مش جاى على هواكم وبتهربوا من الواقع
خدوا ده 



* هم بيكلموك ؟!!

 ﻷ

 - ليه كدا 

 أصلهم مش عاوزين منى حاجه*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*

oesi no قال:



الا ما عمرى ما ظلمت حد 
شكل الموضوع ده مش جاى على هواكم وبتهربوا من الواقع
خدوا ده 



 هم بيكلموك ؟!!

 ﻷ

 - ليه كدا 

 أصلهم مش عاوزين منى حاجه

أنقر للتوسيع...


اوسي 
انا مش فخمتو ايتوها حاجة ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الا ما عمرى ما ظلمت حد
> شكل الموضوع ده مش جاى على هواكم وبتهربوا من الواقع
> خدوا ده
> 
> ...


*هههههههه انت كدا بتعمم والتعميم مش حلو 
اكيد فى فئة كدا بس مش الجميع *


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> اوسي
> انا مش فخمتو ايتوها حاجة ؟؟؟؟​*


الواقع : جشع البنات 
الموضوع الجديد 
ان الناس مش بتسأل الا فى حالة المصلحة 
الناس وانا وانتى كل الناس
المصلحة بقت الصفة الغالبه على تعاملاتنا  
ليه كدة 
وليه بنعتب على الناس مع اننا بنتعامل بنفس الطريقة
هو ده موضوع النقاش  الحالى


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه انت كدا بتعمم والتعميم مش حلو
> اكيد فى فئة كدا بس مش الجميع *


هى فئة كبيرة شويه 
99% مثلا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*

oesi no قال:




الواقع : جشع البنات 
الموضوع الجديد 
ان الناس مش بتسأل الا فى حالة المصلحة 
الناس وانا وانتى كل الناس
المصلحة بقت الصفة الغالبه على تعاملاتنا  
ليه كدة 
وليه بنعتب على الناس مع اننا بنتعامل بنفس الطريقة
هو ده موضوع النقاش  الحالى

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش صفة ف البنات بس يا اوسي ذي مانت قولت 

انا جيت في فترة بقيت اشحت ان اصحابي يسألو عليا 
و كنت علطول اسأل و اتصل و هما بيتصلو وقت ما يكون فيه مصلحة 
لحد مانا ابتديت اتعود و اقول 
عادي مشاغل و المشاغل مش بتخلي حد فاضي و الدنيا بتلهي 

بس انا حاسة اني بقيت اتعامل بالطريقة دي ماعدا مع الناس اللي بحس قلبهم عليا قبل 
ما تكون مصلحتهم مني 

يعني ذي مانا موجودة 
و في ناس تانية موجودة 
يبقى التعميم غلط 
صحيح ان الصفة دي بقت ذايدة شوبة الايام دي 

بس صدقني لسة ف ناس بتحب و بتسأل و بتخاف على اللي قدامها 
من غير اي مصلحة خااااااااااااااالص 
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*


oesi no قال:




الواقع : جشع البنات 
الموضوع الجديد 
ان الناس مش بتسأل الا فى حالة المصلحة 
الناس وانا وانتى كل الناس
المصلحة بقت الصفة الغالبه على تعاملاتنا  
ليه كدة 
وليه بنعتب على الناس مع اننا بنتعامل بنفس الطريقة
هو ده موضوع النقاش  الحالى

أنقر للتوسيع...

بص يا جو انا معاك ان فى ناس كتير بتتعامل بالطريقة دى 
بس فى حاجة لو انا عملت زيهم يبقى  الدنيا كلها هتبقى كدا 
لازم ابص على نفسى قبل كل حاجة 
بمعنى انى اسأل مثلا على قرايبى بالتليفون او ازور مريض او او 
ده علشان محبتى ليهم وواجبى ناحيتهم مش علشان اى مصلحة تانى 
فلازم ابدا بنفسى الاول ملومش على حد 
اقدم انا المحبة الحقيقة البعيدة عن اى مصلحة ساعتها ممكن الشخص اللى بتعامل معاه يلمس ده 
ويعرف انى مش عاوزة اى مصلحة منه فيبداء يغير مبدئه 
وانا ما زلت عند رايى ان فى فئة مش الكل بيتعامل بمبداء المصلحة 

*


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكم 
شوفوا حاجة تانيه نرغى فيها
انا جبت 3 مواضيع لغايه دلوقتى - سامحنى يارب -


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

oesi no قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكم
> شوفوا حاجة تانيه نرغى فيها
> انا جبت 3 مواضيع لغايه دلوقتى - سامحنى يارب -


*هههههههههه سامحوا يارب سامحوا قال 3 قال 
ماهم ناموا بقى كالعادة 
لما يبقوا يصحوا السنة الجاية زى دلوقتى ان شاء الله هتلاقينا متجمعين هنا هههههه*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مممممممممممممممممم

هقترح انا

ايه يرأيكم ف اللي بيتجنب انه يتكلم ف السياسة 
يعني بشوف اليومين دول
كل الناس بتفتي ف السياسة بشكل غريب 
و انا من النوع اللي متبعتي قليلة 
حاجات بسيطة بس علشان اعصابي مش حمل اللي بيحصل اليومين دول
و اانا ادام مشفاهمة حاجة مش بقدر اتكلم فيها 

بس بشوف بقى العكس من ناس كتيييييييييير جدا
و كأن نافورة سياسة ضربت ف البلد ؟؟؟​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *مممممممممممممممممم
> 
> هقترح انا
> 
> ...


*
*
*جيتى على الجرح يا موكا سبينى بقى افضفض واقول اللى فى قلبى هههههههه 
انا كمان بتغاظ من اللى بيقعدوا يفتوا فى السياسة وممكن يبقى واحد او واحدة مش فاهمين اى حاجة ولا عارفين الالف من كوز الدرة 
وتلاقيه سامع خبر كاذب ولا اتنين حكوا قداموا حاجة وهو بقى يعمل فيها الواد السياسى الثورجى ويجى يقعد مع مجموعة وينقل نفس ذات الكلام اللى هو سمعه 
والاكيد مش فاهمه 
بقت موضة جديدة يا اوختى الكلام فى السياسة 


*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه دونياااااااااااااااااااا *



*
وحشتني المصطبه اووي وكل اللي في المصطبه اوي اووي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه دونياااااااااااااااااااا *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*يااااااااااااااااه يا عبد الصمد 
ده انا كنت نسيت خلالالاص 
عشت شوفت المصطبة اتفتحت احمد ياااااااااارب 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يااااااااااااااااه يا عبد الصمد
> ده انا كنت نسيت خلالالاص
> عشت شوفت المصطبة اتفتحت احمد ياااااااااارب
> *​


*عبد الصمد بيكح تراب يارورو من ساعه المصطبه ماتقفلت:new6:

يلا ايدك معايا بقا نمسحها ونضفها عشان اللي يجي يلاقيها بروبرؤ:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عبد الصمد بيكح تراب يارورو من ساعه المصطبه ماتقفلت:new6:
> 
> يلا ايدك معايا بقا نمسحها ونضفها عشان اللي يجي يلاقيها بروبرؤ:fun_lol:
> *​


*يابت خلاص تقريبا سكانها هاجروا 
بيقولوا فى مصطبة جديدة فتحت جوها بحرى منها للبحر عدل 
الاقبال عليها تاريخى 
تفتكرى نعمل ايه علشان نرجع الزباين هنا تانى 
فكرى معايا بقى :big61:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت خلاص تقريبا سكانها هاجروا
> بيقولوا فى مصطبة جديدة فتحت جوها بحرى منها للبحر عدل
> الاقبال عليها تاريخى
> تفتكرى نعمل ايه علشان نرجع الزباين هنا تانى
> ...


*يادي الخيييبه

نعمل ايه يالولو نعمل ايه يالولو:t19:

ايه رأيك نوزع سندوشتات لحمة وساجة حاقعه
عشان خاطر الست ااقبال ترجع تاني:mus13:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يادي الخيييبه
> 
> نعمل ايه يالولو نعمل ايه يالولو:t19:
> 
> ...


*ياريتنى ما سألتك انتى عاوزة تخربى بيتنا 
هنكفى الجماهير منين شندوشتات 
لسجة وحامة حاقعة ياختشى 
شوفى حل غير ده :t19:

بصى احنا نفرق شندوشتات رنجة 
ايه رايك كلوا هيجى على الريحة :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

​
*



			لسجة وحامة حاقعة ياختشى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الاول قوليلي ايه اللي كتبتيه دا 
انجليزي دا يامورسي:new6:


وبعدين رنجه ايه ياموكوسة اقبال كدا هتهج يابت
لالالالا ايه رأيك نعمل زي الاخيوان
ونوزع سيت وزكر:new6:
*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*
الاول قوليلي ايه اللي كتبتيه دا 
انجليزي دا يامورسي:new6:
ما انتى اللى عوجتيلى لسانى 
اشوف فيكى 6 شهور :new6:

وبعدين رنجه ايه ياموكوسة اقبال كدا هتهج يابت
لالالالا ايه رأيك نعمل زي الاخيوان
ونوزع سيت وزكر:new6:
*​
*رنجة رنجة مش فاكرة تحبى افكرك *
*اذا كنتوا نسيتوا اللى جرى هاتوا يوميات بتول تنقرا هههه*
*وخدلى بالك انت يا اسماعين بيه *
*سيت وزكر تصدقى هتصدقى انا عارفة *
*بقالى ساعة عمالة اجيب فى الكلمتين *
*لحد ما جم اشكرك يارب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> الاول قوليلي ايه اللي كتبتيه دا
> انجليزي دا يامورسي:new6:
> ما انتى اللى عوجتيلى لسانى
> ...


*انا عرفتك وانتي لسانك معوج اصلا 
هنتبلي بقا علي بعضشينا ولا ايه:act19:

اااااااه يافكرتيني بيومياتنا يابت
بكرا بعون الله ندخل نروح ونمسح هناك برضو
كل يوم ناخد توبيك توبيك من المهجورين دول يابت:t39:

حد مايعرفش السيت والزكر يابت يخيييييبك موكوسة صحيح:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا عرفتك وانتي لسانك معوج اصلا
> هنتبلي بقا علي بعضشينا ولا ايه:act19:
> 
> اصلى ماما كانت بتتوحم على واحدة اجنبية ههههههه
> ...


*يابت انا قعدت اجيب فى الحروف يمين شمال 
انها تطلع كلمة اعرفها مافيش 
لحد ما استزخمت زكائى وجبتهم برضوا هههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت انا قعدت اجيب فى الحروف يمين شمال
> انها تطلع كلمة اعرفها مافيش
> لحد ما استزخمت زكائى وجبتهم برضوا هههههه
> *​


*انتي وبتقولي انتظروني فكرتيني بالشيف حسن يابت عارفاه:fun_lol:

دا انا اللي هشردك تشريده عمر ماحد شردهالك قبل كداهون
الصبر طيب علي رأي جورج وسوف:new8:

يانبتي تقلبي وتعدلي في الحروف دا ايه
دي زهله جدا:new6:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي وبتقولي انتظروني فكرتيني بالشيف حسن يابت عارفاه:fun_lol:
> هههههههههه اه مش اللى بيقول يا جماله يا جماله
> لا معرفوش :fun_lol:
> دا انا اللي هشردك تشريده عمر ماحد شردهالك قبل كداهون
> ...


*ايون هى هزلة جدا دى 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون هى هزلة جدا دى
> 
> *​


*هزلوة ياجماله ياجماله ههههههههههه

طيب يلا زي الشطورة كدا شوفلنا موع نرغي فيه يكون مهم
استهممي كدا وانتي بتفتشحي موضوع
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هزلوة ياجماله ياجماله ههههههههههه
> 
> طيب يلا زي الشطورة كدا شوفلنا موع نرغي فيه يكون مهم
> استهممي كدا وانتي بتفتشحي موضوع
> *​


*الا ايه موع دى يا اوختشى 
الصراحة مش جاية معايا اى كلمة :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

انتوا يابتوع المصطبة
بطلوا رغى على الصبح كدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انتوا يابتوع المصطبة
> بطلوا رغى على الصبح كدة


*فكرتنى انتوا يا بتوع البنسينة هههههههه 
مش هنبطل بقى وبعدين احنا بقالنا كتير مش رغينا 
سبونا بقى يا عالم 
الواحد ميعرفش يتكلم كلمتين فى المصطبة دى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الا ايه موع دى يا اوختشى
> الصراحة مش جاية معايا اى كلمة :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


*مووووووووع يابت
يعني موضوع بس انا بدلعها
وان ماكنتش انت تدلعني مين هيدلعني:new6:

يلا ياختي افتشحي مووع بقا:boxing:
*​


grges monir قال:


> انتوا يابتوع المصطبة
> بطلوا رغى على الصبح كدة


*يانهار مش طالعله ملامح
في مصطبتنا رررررجل يانا الهوووووووووووول:act19:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مووووووووع يابت
> يعني موضوع بس انا بدلعها
> وان ماكنتش انت تدلعني مين هيدلعني:new6:
> 
> ...


 *طب مووع مش فاتحة *
*واللى عندك اعمليه بقى *:59:​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مووووووووع يابت
> يعني موضوع بس انا بدلعها
> وان ماكنتش انت تدلعني مين هيدلعني:new6:
> 
> ...


اة معاكم نور وشريف
الاتنين مع بعض جم هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب مووع مش فاتحة *
> *واللى عندك اعمليه بقى *:59:​


*دا برضو يارورو

طيب حد يسمعني سلام هماده حلال
دايما مموع ممووع ممووع:shutup22:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اة معاكم نور وشريف
> الاتنين مع بعض جم هههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه 
طب يلا خد شور ونريف ويلا من هنا 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دا برضو يارورو
> 
> طيب حد يسمعني سلام هماده حلال
> دايما مموع ممووع ممووع:shutup22:
> *​


*يا ام نيااااازى بتول بتاكل الحروف 
قصدها كدا يا برضوا يا رورو 
متخدوش عليها 
:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اة معاكم نور وشريف
> الاتنين مع بعض جم هههههههه


*دا زي عمرو ودياب كداهون*:new6:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> طب يلا خد شور ونريف ويلا من هنا
> *


*ايوة يارورو جدعه
المصطبه دي طاهره وهتفضل طول عمرها طاهره
:new6:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا ام نيااااازى بتول بتاكل الحروف
> قصدها كدا يا برضوا يا رورو
> متخدوش عليها
> :new6::new6::new6:*​


*ههههههههههههههه

طيب ايه رأيك انا افتشح موع

ايه رأيك نتكلم علي الاكل
وايه احلي اكله 
وهتكلوا ايه النهارده
وكداهون يعني:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ايه رأيك انا افتشح موع
> 
> ...


*يابت جوعتينى على السيرة راعوا مشاعرى واحاسيسى انا واحدة بتعمل دايت 
بلاش سيرة الاكل خليها شرب طيب :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

ياماما انتى وهى احنا الحكومة
ميهمناش اى  معزة
قصدى اى حد هنا
ندخل فى اى مكان يعجبنا:new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت جوعتينى على السيرة راعوا مشاعرى واحاسيسى انا واحدة بتعمل دايت
> بلاش سيرة الاكل خليها شرب طيب :fun_lol:
> *​


*لالالا شررررررب مونكررر يعني
حاشا لله
بقولك المصطبه دي طاهره وهتفضل طول عمرها طاهره
:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ياماما انتى وهى احنا الحكومة
> ميهمناش اى  معزة
> قصدى اى حد هنا
> ندخل فى اى مكان يعجبنا:new6:


*معززززززززة:thnk0001::thnk0001:

انت اد الكلمة دي :boxing:

رورور هجوووووووم:act19:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ياماما انتى وهى احنا الحكومة
> ميهمناش اى  معزة
> قصدى اى حد هنا
> ندخل فى اى مكان يعجبنا:new6:


*حكومة سلامات يا حكومة هههههههه 
لا هنغلط هنغلط 
النبى اقلبك فار فى قلب التوبيك هههههههههههه
*​



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالالا شررررررب مونكررر يعني
> حاشا لله
> بقولك المصطبه دي طاهره وهتفضل طول عمرها طاهره
> :new6::new6:
> *​


*طول عمرك نيتك وحشة كدا 
ايون مشروبات ساخنة 
يعنى حلال شرعا 
وكله بما يرضى الله
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *معززززززززة:thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> انت اد الكلمة دي :boxing:
> 
> ...


*لولو سبيلى انا الطالعة تى 
:boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:
:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حكومة سلامات يا حكومة هههههههه
> لا هنغلط هنغلط
> النبى اقلبك فار فى قلب التوبيك هههههههههههه
> *
> ...


*مدام كله بما يرضي الله
يبقا اذا كان كدا مااااااااااااااااااااشي
:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لولو سبيلى انا الطالعة تى
> :boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:
> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
> *​


*اطلعي ياحبيبة لولو
بس خلي بالك من السلمة المكسورة وانتي طالعه:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

مجتش واثقة شكلها اتكعبلت فى السلم واتجبست ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مجتش واثقة شكلها اتكعبلت فى السلم واتجبست ههههههه


*مع اني نبهت عليها وقولتلها تخلي بالها من السلمة المكسورة ياخي:new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اطلعي ياحبيبة لولو
> بس خلي بالك من السلمة المكسورة وانتي طالعه:new6::new6:
> *​


*يوكسك يابت جاية تقوليلى بعد ما وقعت 
مش تقوليلى انها اول سلمة من وانا طالعة مش من وانا نازلة 
*​



grges monir قال:


> مجتش واثقة شكلها اتكعبلت فى السلم واتجبست ههههههه


*جيتى اهو بعد ما نفضت هدومى 
ليلتك مطينة بطين الليلة دى يا جرحس ههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يوكسك يابت جاية تقوليلى بعد ما وقعت
> مش تقوليلى انها اول سلمة من وانا طالعة مش من وانا نازلة
> *​
> *خبتتتتتتتتتك شمتي فينا الاعاددتشي*:t19:​
> ...


*طين ايه بس يابت بهدومك المطينه دي فضحتينا
:new6:
*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

يااااااااااا مرحب بارض المعارك ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طين ايه بس يابت بهدومك المطينه دي فضحتينا
> :new6:
> *​


*ايه بجد اتفضحنا خلاص خليها تراب مش طين ههههههه
*​ 


grges monir قال:


> يااااااااااا مرحب بارض المعارك ههههه


*يا الف مرحب بيك 
الى الجهاااااااااد يا رجااااااال 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> يااااااااااا مرحب بارض المعارك ههههه









*اثبت مكانك هضرب في المليااااااااااان
وشك ورا وقفاك قداااام

:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اثبت مكانك هضرب في المليااااااااااان
> وشك ورا وقفاك قداااام
> 
> :new6:
> *​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​*يابت ايه اللى بتعمليه ده 
نولينى النبلة من فوق التلاجة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*



			ايه بجد اتفضحنا خلاص خليها تراب مش طين هههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا لسه متفضحناش يابت كان فاضل تكه ونتفضح
ويبقا ياشماته ابلة ظاظا فينا هههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> لا لسه متفضحناش يابت كان فاضل تكه ونتفضح
> ويبقا ياشماته ابلة ظاظا فينا هههههه
> *​


*دى كانت هتبقى شماتة كل الظاظات فينا 
:fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​*يابت ايه اللى بتعمليه ده
> نولينى النبلة من فوق التلاجة
> *​


*بثبته يابت ههههههههههه

النبله اهي ياابلتي
*





*عايزاكي تنشني علي صرصور ودنه:new6:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دى كانت هتبقى شماتة كل الظاظات فينا
> :fun_lol:*​


*الظاظات والصادات والطاطات:new6::new6:*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

المجموعة دى جاى تحارب فى مصنع لبان ولا اية ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بثبته يابت ههههههههههه
> 
> النبله اهي ياابلتي
> *
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
فكرتينى بفيلم عم مبلولى 
اخاف اضرب على جرجس 
تيجى فيكى يابت 
خديلك ساااتر  :new6:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> المجموعة دى جاى تحارب فى مصنع لبان ولا اية ههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههه  
سلم نفسك يا جرجس 
المكان كله محاصر 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> المجموعة دى جاى تحارب فى مصنع لبان ولا اية ههههه


*دا احنا هنوريك دلوقتي مصنع اللبان دا هيعمل ايه:act19:*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتينى بفيلم عم مبلولى
> اخاف اضرب على جرجس
> تيجى فيكى يابت
> خديلك ساااتر  :new6:*​


*اه يابت بتاع لهيطه
دا انا كنت بحب لهيطه اووي 
والشكلكليطه ههههههههههههه

اخدت ساتر اهو
ياساتر ياساتر
*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

نشنت يا فالح هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> نشنت يا فالح هههه


30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

يا خيبة معناها خبطت فيكى انت ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


:t16::t16::t16:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> يا خيبة معناها خبطت فيكى انت ههههههه


*لالا محدش فينا خبط فيه حاجه:yaka:*​


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالا محدش فينا خبط فيه حاجه:yaka:*​


بتعملى حجاب ولا اية هههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> يا خيبة معناها خبطت فيكى انت ههههههه


ههههههههههههههه لا ياخويا ما انا وطيت 
رجعت خبطت فيك انت :spor24:​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالا محدش فينا خبط فيه حاجه:yaka:*​


*ايون يا بيبى هى خبطت فيه انا شوفتها 
بس هو مكسوف يقول 
*​


grges monir قال:


> بتعملى حجاب ولا اية هههه


*زودى يابت الزعتر علشان الحجاب يبقى ليه ريحة
 يوووه مفعوله يفضل كتير 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

grges monir قال:


> بتعملى حجاب ولا اية هههه


*لا بعمل نقاب:t17:*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا ياخويا ما انا وطيت
> رجعت خبطت فيك انت :spor24:​
> *ايون يا بيبى هى خبطت فيه انا شوفتها
> بس هو مكسوف يقول
> ...


*وزعتر ايه انتي التانيه
هو حجاج ولا بيتزا هههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​
> *وزعتر ايه انتي التانيه
> هو حجاج ولا بيتزا هههههههههه
> *​


*ايه يا بيبى انا قولت يمكن حاجة بتتاكل 
فى الليلة دى 
اصل عصافير بطنى بتصوصو من الجوع 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه يا بيبى انا قولت يمكن حاجة بتتاكل
> فى الليلة دى
> اصل عصافير بطنى بتصوصو من الجوع
> 
> *​


*ياعيني بتصوصوي

انا وبعمل فطار لاخواتي
اكلت سندوشتين وانا بحشيلهم شندوشتاتهم:love34:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياعيني بتصوصوي
> 
> انا وبعمل فطار لاخواتي
> اكلت سندوشتين وانا بحشيلهم شندوشتاتهم:love34:
> *​


*اخص عليكى مش تبعتيلى سندوشت 
يلا مش مهم 
خلينى جعانة علشان النهاردة الفرى بتاعى 
هاكل براحتى هههههه 
يلا تصبحى على خير يا لولو 
خلى بالك من المصطبة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اخص عليكى مش تبعتيلى سندوشت
> يلا مش مهم
> خلينى جعانة علشان النهاردة الفرى بتاعى
> هاكل براحتى هههههه
> ...


*يابنتي انتي مش عامله دايت الله

ابقي افتكريني بكرا بأي حاجه من الفري بتاعك:blush2:

وانتي من  اهل الخير 
وصباح الخير:flowers:

والمصطبه في عونيا 
انا قاعده اهو مستنيه اقبال:t17:
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2014)

اقبال بركة بتيجى هنا؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههه يا حلووين انتم بتفضلوا لحد الصبح فى المصطبة ؟؟
يا ولاد الايه ياما نفسى اخلص واسهر معاكم وانام الفجر واصحى الضهر احلام الفتى الطائر هههههههههههههه   سلمولى على اقبال لحد ما اعرف هى مين واسلم عليها بنفسى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اقبال بركة بتيجى هنا؟؟؟
> 
> هههههههههههههههه يا حلووين انتم بتفضلوا لحد الصبح فى المصطبة ؟؟
> يا ولاد الايه ياما نفسى اخلص واسهر معاكم وانام الفجر واصحى الضهر احلام الفتى الطائر هههههههههههههه   سلمولى على اقبال لحد ما اعرف هى مين واسلم عليها بنفسى


*بصي يعلم الله لسه شيفاكي في المنتدي وكنت رايحه ابعتلك عالبروفايل

عامله ايه يانونا وحشاني جدا
طمنيني عليكي

وبعدين انا شامة ريحة قر وحسد ونق في تعليقك عليا انا ورورو
صح ولا انا بيستهئألي ههههههههههه

وعلي فكرة اقبال دي
تبقا اقبال الجماهير ههههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه ايه ده انتى هنا دا انا فقدت الامل انى ادخل اشوفكم ههههههههه
ايوه يختى قر ونق وحسد وكل حاجة انا بنام الساعة 12 وبصحا 5 الفجر  يعنى القر دا اقل واجب هههههههه
عاملة ايه؟؟  وحشانى خالص مالص بالص وايه اللى مأعدك لحد دلوات منمتيش ليه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ايه ده انتى هنا دا انا فقدت الامل انى ادخل اشوفكم ههههههههه
> ايوه يختى قر ونق وحسد وكل حاجة انا بنام الساعة 12 وبصحا 5 الفجر  يعنى القر دا اقل واجب هههههههه
> عاملة ايه؟؟  وحشانى خالص مالص بالص وايه اللى مأعدك لحد دلوات منمتيش ليه


*لا انا هناك هههههه
ليه بس فقدتي الامل تعيشي وتشوفينا ياحبيبتي

وبعدين هو النق والقر بقا عيني عينك كدا
استني طيب اما اخمس في وشك بقا ههههههه:yaka:

انا تمام نشكر ربنا ماشي حالي
وانتي صدقيني وحشاني جدااا

ومنمتش لاني مش عارفه انام خالص 

ها هانت والاولاد يخلصوا امتحانات ولا ايه
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2014)

سلامتك حبيبتى معلش حاولى تشربى حاجة دافيه  كاكاو باللبن مثلا وهتلاقى نفسك عندك استعداد تنامى
فقدت الامل علشان كل لما بدخل فى التوقيت ده نص ساعة كده بلاقى المنتدى بينشششششششششش مش بشوف حد من حبايبى الغاليين
اه هانت النهاردة ناردين عندها هندسة فاضل بكرة وبعده  قربت اغنيها زى حليم 
هههههههه من كتر فرحتى بانها قربت تخلص


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> سلامتك حبيبتى معلش حاولى تشربى حاجة دافيه  كاكاو باللبن مثلا وهتلاقى نفسك عندك استعداد تنامى
> فقدت الامل علشان كل لما بدخل فى التوقيت ده نص ساعة كده بلاقى المنتدى بينشششششششششش مش بشوف حد من حبايبى الغاليين
> اه هانت النهاردة ناردين عندها هندسة فاضل بكرة وبعده  قربت اغنيها زى حليم
> هههههههه من كتر فرحتى بانها قربت تخلص


*والله لو شربت ايه مفيش حاجه هتحوء فيا انا عارفاني:shutup22:

فعلا المنتدي بقاله فتره بينشش اووي 
بس اكيد عشان فتره امتحانات ومعظم الاعضاء مشغولين

يامسسسهل يارب ربنا يكون معاها وتخلص علي خير يارب
وينجحها هي وجو يارب

وانتي بقا ترجعي تبقا معانا زي الاول يامسهل
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2014)

تعيشى حبيبتى ربنا يفرحك ويسعدك يارب 
جو جاب الشهادة بتاعته الحمد لله نشكر ربنا جاب 97% لكن فى غلطة فى درجة الانجلش متأكده انها مش درجته فمنتظرة توتا تخلص علشان اروح اتأكد من درجته
هو زعلان لان الدرجة بعيدة عن مستواه وحاسس انه لسه مجبش الشهاده ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> تعيشى حبيبتى ربنا يفرحك ويسعدك يارب
> جو جاب الشهادة بتاعته الحمد لله نشكر ربنا جاب 97% لكن فى غلطة فى درجة الانجلش متأكده انها مش درجته فمنتظرة توتا تخلص علشان اروح اتأكد من درجته
> هو زعلان لان الدرجة بعيدة عن مستواه وحاسس انه لسه مجبش الشهاده ههههه


*ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب

والف مبررررررروك لجو صدقيني فرحتيني لولولوولللللللي
وبسم الصليب مجموعه حلو جداا برافو عليه
وقوليله مش يزعل حتي لو فيه غلطه هو كدا شطوور

عقبال نتيجه توتا يارب
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*وآلله زمآآآن يآ مصطبة* ..* وحشتنى ووحشتونى يآ بنآنيت* 
وميرسى للى رجع فتحهآ , مش عآرفة مين كسلت أرجع كل آلصفحآت دى إنتم بتنطو كآلعآدة 





*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2014)

ايه الاقبال التاريخى ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وحشتونى وحشتونى وحشتونى :flowers::flowers:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 يناير 2014)

الله على ايام زمان.. رغي مستمر وثرثره لا تنتهي
 ناقص شقاوه ويكمل العدد
يسعد مساكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2014)

هيوووووووف  اخبارك ايه حبيبتى
 ديززززى عامله ايه 
 منورين


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 يناير 2014)

حبو.. وينها ايرييني غايبه مده.؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2014)

مش عارفا حبيبتى--
 مش عارفا ايه حصل كمان--


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*منورين يا بنااات 
والله زمان يا رغى ههههههه 

*​


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (21 يناير 2014)

ممنوع الرجال يدخلوا هوووون..!!

بدنا جمبكم "مصطبه"


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

"فَيْلَسُوُفْ" قال:


> ممنوع الرجال يدخلوا هوووون..!!
> 
> بدنا جمبكم "مصطبه"


*ههههههههههههههه 
هو ممنوع بس مش اوى يعنى يا فيلو 
بس منور تحب تشرب ايه انت فى بيتنا بردوا لازم نقوم بالواجب معاك 
على فكرة فى مصطبة رجالى بس دى بقى مهجورة من سنين هههههه *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

يا صوحابي وثحباتي هنا ومحلك سر 
خلصت امتحانات انهاردة وهقرفكم بقى رغي لحد ما ربنا ينفخ ف صورتي والاقي شغل 

وحشتوني مووووووت جدا اوي خالص 

وحشني الرغي ف المصطبة اووووووي


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> يا صوحابي وثحباتي هنا ومحلك سر
> خلصت امتحانات انهاردة وهقرفكم بقى رغي لحد ما ربنا ينفخ ف صورتي والاقي شغل
> 
> وحشتوني مووووووت جدا اوي خالص
> ...


*منورة المصطبة والمنتدى كله يا روحى 
انتى كمان وحشااانا اووى ووحشنا الرغى معاكى *


----------



## soul & life (22 يناير 2014)

ايميليا .. وروز .. و حبوا  .. وهيوف .. ورورو .. وموكى  منورين يا حلوات
دايما عامرة المصطبة بحسكم يا قمرات


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايميليا .. وروز .. و حبوا  .. وهيوف .. ورورو .. وموكى  منورين يا حلوات
> دايما عامرة المصطبة بحسكم يا قمرات


*نيفووووووووو وحشااانى مووت يا حبيبتى 
منورة بيكى المصطبة امتى تخلصى بقى وتيجى نرغى للصبح فى المصطبة ههههههه*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

قررت اسألكم ف سؤال ... ؟؟؟

هو لما الواحد يتعرف على شخص 
وبعد فترة مع العشرة يحس انه فهمه خلاص والشخص ده بقى ذي الكتاب المفتوح بالنسباله ... 

ويفضل بعدها يكتشف اكتشاف ورا اكتشاف ان الشخص ده 
كذاب .. مخادع .. ممثل ,.. 

يبقى العيب ف الشخص اللي صدق ؟؟؟ ولا العيب ف الشخص الكذااااااب ...؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> قررت اسألكم ف سؤال ... ؟؟؟
> 
> هو لما الواحد يتعرف على شخص
> وبعد فترة مع العشرة يحس انه فهمه خلاص والشخص ده بقى ذي الكتاب المفتوح بالنسباله ...
> ...


ايوه بقى وحشتنى الاسئلة بتاعت زمان دى 
منورة يا موكا 
بصى يا ستى العيب مش فى الشخص اللى صدق 
لانه شخص بيتعامل بطبيعته ومش مخاده والطيبة بتاعته 
عمرها ما كانت عيب 
العيب بقى على الشخص التانى هو اللى مخادع ومش بان على حقيقته 
من البداية لكن مع مرور الوقت والمواقف اللى بتحص بينهم 
بتبين حقيقته اللى مش هيعرف يخبيها كتير 
لان طبع الانسان غلاب مهما دارى ومثل هيجيلو وقت ويتعامل بطبيعته


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايوه بقى وحشتنى الاسئلة بتاعت زمان دى
> منورة يا موكا
> بصى يا ستى العيب مش فى الشخص اللى صدق
> لانه شخص بيتعامل بطبيعته ومش مخاده والطيبة بتاعته
> ...




طيب والشخص يا رورو اللي بتحصل معاه مواقف الخداع كتيييييبرة 
يعني يعرف صديق مثلا يبقى شايفه ملاك من السما ومع الوقت يحس انه كداب ومخادع 
بردو يعرف حبيب .. ومع الوقت يعرف انه خاين ... 

ده يبقى بردو العيب من الناس التانيين ولا من خيبته هو ههههههههههههههه ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> طيب والشخص يا رورو اللي بتحصل معاه مواقف الخداع كتيييييبرة
> يعني يعرف صديق مثلا يبقى شايفه ملاك من السما ومع الوقت يحس انه كداب ومخادع
> بردو يعرف حبيب .. ومع الوقت يعرف انه خاين ...
> 
> ده يبقى بردو العيب من الناس التانيين ولا من خيبته هو ههههههههههههههه ؟؟


لا طبعا يا موكا دى مش خيبة دى طيبة زيادة بس 
لو حصلت مواقف كتير زى ما بتقولى كدا 
يبقى الشخص لازم ياخد باله ويتعلم من اللى حصله 
ويبقى عنده حكمة شوية ومش يتسرع فى الحكم على الناس 
وبمعنى اصح لو عرفتى حد خليكى حزرة معاه لغاية ما مواقف كتير تمر بينكم وتكتشفى شخصيته كويس 
مش معنى اننا بنتخدع فى الناس نغير من نفسنا ونبقى وحشيين 
لا خالص مش كدا هو بس شوية حزر مع حكمة 
هتلاقى نفسك بتعرفى كل حاجة عن الشخص بسهولة 
وقتها لو طلع مخادع مش هتزعلى لان علاقتك بيه مكانتش عميقة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا طبعا يا موكا دى مش خيبة دى طيبة زيادة بس
> لو حصلت مواقف كتير زى ما بتقولى كدا
> يبقى الشخص لازم ياخد باله ويتعلم من اللى حصله
> ويبقى عنده حكمة شوية ومش يتسرع فى الحكم على الناس
> ...



عندك. حق يا رورو بجد 
ده كان رأيي بالظبط 
بس كنت حاسة اني لوحدي اللي بفكر كدة


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*مسآآء آلورد على أحلى بنوتآت*
منورين آلدنيآ كلكم , *ربنآ يديم آللمة آلحلوة* 


موكى حبيبتى رورو جآوبتكـ آلإجآبة آلنموذجية
مفيش حد مآبيمرش عليه تجربة زى دى , آلمهم آلشخص إللى إتخدع يكون بيتعلم
وصدقينى إللى بيمر بآلتجآرب دى بيخرج منهآ أقوى , بيفهم آلدنيآ وبيقدر يميز صح بعدين
طآلمآ بيتعآمل بطبيعته وتلقآئيته مش لآزم يزعل , بآلعكس هيشكر آلظروف إللى خلته يقآبل أشخآص زى دول
يمكن خدآعهم دآ يكون تجربة كآن لآزم يمر بيهآ علشآن يثقل ويزود لشخصيته
ويمكن خبرته إللى كونهآ بسببهم تحميه من أشخآص أمهر فى خدآعهم وكذبهم 





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مسآآء آلورد على أحلى بنوتآت*
> منورين آلدنيآ كلكم , *ربنآ يديم آللمة آلحلوة*
> ...


*كلامك صح يا ايمى
 :t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2014)

*اخص عليكم
يعني انا افتح المصطبه وانضفها
وانتوا تيجوا ترغوا من غيري ياانداااال 

بس سيبكم وحياة ربنا منورين يابنانيتي
امووووووووووووووواه♥♥
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اخص عليكم
> يعني انا افتح المصطبه وانضفها
> وانتوا تيجوا ترغوا من غيري ياانداااال
> 
> ...


صدقينى أنآ كنت بدور على إللى عمل آلإنجآز دآ علشآن أبعتله دى :flowers:

*منورة آلدنيآ يآ وثوقتى 3> 3>*
أنآ مآقلبتش حآجة .. رورو وموكى هم إللى كركبوآ آلدنيآ على فكرة :dntknw:





*.،*

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> صدقينى أنآ كنت بدور على إللى عمل آلإنجآز دآ علشآن أبعتله دى :flowers:
> 
> *منورة آلدنيآ يآ وثوقتى 3> 3>*
> أنآ مآقلبتش حآجة .. رورو وموكى هم إللى كركبوآ آلدنيآ على فكرة :dntknw:
> ...


*وانا صدقيني كنت بدور عليكي وعلي كل البنوتات اللي وحشني الرغي معاهم
عشان ابعتلهم دي
*
*






رورو وموكي هما اللي كركبوا الدنيا طيييييب اما اشوفهم بس:ranting:

قوليلي عملتي ايه في امتحانات كسكروتي طمنيني عليكي
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (22 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا صدقيني كنت بدور عليكي وعلي كل البنوتات اللي وحشني الرغي معاهم
> عشان ابعتلهم دي
> *
> *
> ...


:blush2::* أكثفونآ بقى 

لآ خلآث قبكـ أبيض أنآ كنت بهدى آلنفوس بس ^^

نشكر ربنآ حبيبتى .. أنجزت آلمهمة بنجآح وربنآ يكمل
طمنينى إنتِ أخبآرآكـ إيه , لسه سهيره أنآ وآخدة بآلى 





*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> :blush2::* أكثفونآ بقى
> 
> لآ خلآث قبكـ أبيض أنآ كنت بهدى آلنفوس بس ^^
> 
> ...


دي بوثه اخوييا بريئه:t33:

خلاويص مش هعملهم حاكه عشان خاطرك بس:new4:

طيب كويس اوي ياسكروته ربنا يكلل تعبك بالنجاح يارب
وتيجي تفرحينا قريب بأعلي واحلي واحسن نتيجه ياعدرا

انا بخير نشكر ربنا ماشي حالي عايشه وراضيه ومبسوطة
ايون طبعا يابنتي بسهر .. انا والسهر مخلوقين لبعضشينا اصلا:t33:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دي بوثه اخوييا بريئه:t33:
> 
> خلاويص مش هعملهم حاكه عشان خاطرك بس:new4:
> 
> ...


ميرسى يآ حبيبى , يآ رب دآيماً مبسوطة ورآضية وقمر كدآ 
هو فيه سهر يحلى من غير قمر 





*.،*​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ميرسى يآ حبيبى , يآ رب دآيماً مبسوطة ورآضية وقمر كدآ
> هو فيه سهر يحلى من غير قمر
> 
> 
> ...


*ياخراشي ياناس الكلام دا ليا انا
*





*اهو انتي اللي كدا كسفيتني بجد:love34:*

*تعشيلي سكروتي بجد كلك زوق ياغاليه*:flowers:

قوليلي بتعرفي تطبخي:t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*على فكرة بقى اللى كركب الدنيا هى موكا مش انا ههههههه 
منورين ومخصماكم علشان رغيتوا من غيرى 
اغيب عنكم شوية اجى الاقيكم 
رغيتوا وسبتونى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *على فكرة بقى اللى كركب الدنيا هى موكا مش انا ههههههه
> منورين ومخصماكم علشان رغيتوا من غيرى
> اغيب عنكم شوية اجى الاقيكم
> رغيتوا وسبتونى *​


يخربيتشك هو انا لحقت ارغي ولا افتح بوئي يابت
وبعدين مش مكفيكي انك رغيتي امبارح من غيري ياوحشه:smil13:

دا نورك يابيبي
واما اشوف موكي هحسبها عالكركبه تي:spor22:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياخراشي ياناس الكلام دا ليا انا
> *
> 
> 
> ...


طب أنآ أعآكس فيكـِ وتكآفئينى بآلسؤآل آلمحرج دآ يآ وثوقتى :smil13:
مآكنش آلعشآ 
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *على فكرة بقى اللى كركب الدنيا هى موكا مش انا ههههههه
> منورين ومخصماكم علشان رغيتوا من غيرى
> اغيب عنكم شوية اجى الاقيكم
> رغيتوا وسبتونى *​


أنآ بقنع وثوقة من بدرى إنكـ بريئة وهى مش مصدقآنى مش عآرفة ليه :t33:

بس عآجبكـ آلأسئلة إللى بتسألهآلى دى يآ رورو ..؟
أنآ محتجة :scenic:





*.،*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> طب أنآ أعآكس فيكـِ وتكآفئينى بآلسؤآل آلمحرج دآ يآ وثوقتى :smil13:
> مآكنش آلعشآ
> ​
> أنآ بقنع وثوقة من بدرى إنكـ بريئة وهى مش مصدقآنى مش عآرفة ليه :t33:
> ...


*لالالالالا تحتج هههههه
دي اغنيه تحفه لكاظم وقديمة اووي بس بموت فيها

وبعدين انتي زعلانه من السؤال ليه
مانا كمان مش بعرف اطبخ
انا باكل بس:t33::t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> ​
> أنآ بقنع وثوقة من بدرى إنكـ بريئة وهى مش مصدقآنى مش عآرفة ليه :t33:
> 
> بس عآجبكـ آلأسئلة إللى بتسألهآلى دى يآ رورو ..؟
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه 
ايون على يدى بامارة ما قولتلها موكى و رورو
ايون هى مش بتعرف تسال غير الاسئلة دى اصلا 
اسالينى انا ياما اتسالت ههههههه 
قبل ما تقولى اذيك تقولى عاملين اكل ايه هههههههه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*بقولكم ايه يابنات 
مش هتيجوا تنفعونى فى 
الكوافيغ الجديد بتاعى 
اللى فى باغيس 
عاملة قسم جديد 
غوعة هيعجبكم اوووى 
الافتتاح قريب مستنياكم هناك 
يا بنات ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقولكم ايه يابنات
> مش هتيجوا تنفعونى فى
> الكوافيغ الجديد بتاعى
> اللى فى باغيس
> ...


*طيب قوليلي الاول هتاخدي كام عالراس:dntknw:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب قوليلي الاول هتاخدي كام عالراس:dntknw:*​


*على الراس 
بقولك كوافيغ فى باغيس 
وعمالة اكلمك فغانساوى واغ 
وتقوليلى غاس 
العنوان غلط يا حبيبتى 
اسالى فى المدبح 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالالالالا تحتج هههههه
> دي اغنيه تحفه لكاظم وقديمة اووي بس بموت فيها
> 
> وبعدين انتي زعلانه من السؤال ليه
> ...


هههههههـ أيوه كلى بعقلى حلآوة عرفآنى بحب كآظم وهشبط فيه وإنسى إللى جرآ 
بس طآلمآ كدآ هغفرلكـ وهبعتلكـ سآندوتش كبدة إسندرآنى فى آلتمآم 

طبعاً آلنهآردة كآن صيآم بس أنآ بآخد بريكـ مآتخدوش فى بآلكم 
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> ايون على يدى بامارة ما قولتلها موكى و رورو
> ايون هى مش بتعرف تسال غير الاسئلة دى اصلا
> اسالينى انا ياما اتسالت ههههههه
> ...


دى إشآعآت مغرضة أكيد يآ رورو :blush2:

هههههههـ يآنهآر مش كنتى تعرفينى قبل مآ أطلع سآندوتش آلكبدة
وأنآ إللى كنت بعزم عزومة مرآكبية هههههـ





*.،*

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *على الراس
> بقولك كوافيغ فى باغيس
> وعمالة اكلمك فغانساوى واغ
> وتقوليلى غاس
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني بجد

طيب بلاش راس خالص
هتاخدي كام عالزبون:beee:
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *على الراس
> بقولك كوافيغ فى باغيس
> وعمالة اكلمك فغانساوى واغ
> وتقوليلى غاس
> ...


هههههههـ تآنى فغنسآوى يآ غوغو 
بس إحنآ مش متفقين إنكـ مستضيفآنى ببلآش ..؟
أنآ ممونة آلتوكتوكـ بآلعآفية يآ بنتى




*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> دى إشآعآت مغرضة أكيد يآ رورو :blush2:
> 
> هههههههـ يآنهآر مش كنتى تعرفينى قبل مآ أطلع سآندوتش آلكبدة
> وأنآ إللى كنت بعزم عزومة مرآكبية هههههـ
> ...


*ههههههههههههه
احنا فينا من كبده 
طب خليهم شندوشتين يا ايمى 
اختك جعانة هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

> هههههههـ أيوه كلى بعقلى حلآوة عرفآنى بحب كآظم وهشبط فيه وإنسى إللى جرآ
> بس طآلمآ كدآ هغفرلكـ وهبعتلكـ سآندوتش كبدة إسندرآنى فى آلتمآم
> 
> طبعاً آلنهآردة كآن صيآم بس أنآ بآخد بريكـ مآتخدوش فى بآلكم


*لا بجد ياسكروته ياريت تبقي تسمعي الاغنيه دي "لاتحتج"

وبعدين انتي بتيجي عند نقطة ضعفي اللي هي الاكل وتثبتيني *
*

ابعتي طيب السندوشتين
وهشلهم لحد الصبح عشان افطر بيهم*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههههـ تآنى فغنسآوى يآ غوغو
> بس إحنآ مش متفقين إنكـ مستضيفآنى ببلآش ..؟
> أنآ ممونة آلتوكتوكـ بآلعآفية يآ بنتى
> 
> ...


* ايون انا حبيت الفغنساوى خلاص 
قولتى ليه يا ايمى على السر 
انا عملالك انتى بس الخصم ده 
هههههههههه مستنياكى هناك 
فى الكوافيغ اول باغيس الدوغ التانى هههههه 
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> احنا فينا من كبده
> طب خليهم شندوشتين يا ايمى
> اختك جعانة هههههههههه
> *​


يآ سلآم من عنتينى
وضآعت آلكبدة يآ ولدى هههههـ
​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا بجد ياسكروته ياريت تبقي تسمعي الاغنيه دي "لاتحتج"
> 
> وبعدين انتي بتيجي عند نقطة ضعفي اللي هي الاكل وتثبتيني *
> *
> ...


تصدقى مآعرفهآش إحدفيلى لينكـ ليهآ طيب 

ومش ملآحظين إن سقف آلمطآلب بيعلى وكدآ مش أسلوب 
​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> * ايون انا حبيت الفغنساوى خلاص
> قولتى ليه يا ايمى على السر
> انا عملالك انتى بس الخصم ده
> هههههههههه مستنياكى هناك
> ...


ههههههـ طيب معلشى خفضى كمآن لوثوقة يمكن تتنآزل عن آلكبدة 
على فكرة هى  مضرة على آلمسآفرين  " معلومة طبية على ضمآنتى ^_* "





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> يآ سلآم من عنتينى
> وضآعت آلكبدة يآ ولدى هههههـ
> 
> *تسلملى عنتينك
> ...


*مش ملاحظين ان  صحبتكم كدا هتيجى عليا بخسارة 
وبعدين شغيكى فى الكوافيغ يمكن ميوافقش 
لا متقلقيش انا هكلها ومش هسافر هههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

> تصدقى مآعرفهآش إحدفيلى لينكـ ليهآ طيب
> 
> ومش ملآحظين إن سقف آلمطآلب بيعلى وكدآ مش أسلوب :


*احلي لينك لاحلي اغنيه لاحلي سكروته
[YOUTUBE]R2VgGsTm3TA[/YOUTUBE]
بيا من الالم بركان
مايتحمله انسان
بحر هموم بحر احزان:smil13:



معلش ياايمي حققي مطالبنا وخليها عليكي
اخواتك غلابه:t33:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش ملاحظين ان  صحبتكم كدا هتيجى عليا بخسارة
> وبعدين شغيكى فى الكوافيغ يمكن ميوافقش
> لا متقلقيش انا هكلها ومش هسافر هههههههه
> *​


*انتي هتزلينا


انا سشواري ومكوتي وفرشتي معايا
مش عايزة حاكه منك:beee:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انتي هتزلينا
> 
> 
> انا سشواري ومكوتي وفرشتي معايا
> ...


*ماكنش العشم تعملى كدا فى صابحتك 

:spor22::spor22:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماكنش العشم تعملى كدا فى صابحتك
> 
> :spor22::spor22:*​


*لا يابيبي طبعا ماعملش

بس اعملك ايه مانتي اللي مش عايزة تقوليلي
هتاخدي كام ع الراس:t33:
ولا هتعمليلي مكانا:love34:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا يابيبي طبعا ماعملش
> 
> بس اعملك ايه مانتي اللي مش عايزة تقوليلي
> هتاخدي كام ع الراس:t33:
> ...


*اعملك ايه ؟؟؟؟ 
هههههههههههههه *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*وثوقتى ميرسى جداً بجد *,,, جميلة ورقيقة وعميقة , مع إنهآ حزينة جداً وموجعة بس روعة

*رورو إحنآ لسه هنستأذن منكم *..؟
إحنآ هنجيلكم ببرآشوت وشوفو هتخلصوآ مننآ إزآى 
إيه يآ وثوقة مآتستسلميش وشيلى فرشتكـ ورولتكـ لوقت عوزة ههههههـ





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*بقولكم ايه بنات
قبلتنى الصورة دى على الفيس 




ضحكتنى اوى 
طبعا هو مش ميكب هو تقريبا واخدين توكيل سكيب ههههههه
قولت اجبها واخد رايكم 
طبعا عارفين السؤال عن ايه 
بما انى كوافيغة وتخصص ميكب ههههههههه
عاوزة اعرف رايكم فى الميكب 
بتحبوه ولا لا 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقولكم ايه بنات
> قبلتنى الصورة دى على الفيس
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
دي اكيد مركه عبيلو واديله ههههههههه

بصي يارورو في اي حاجه في الدنيا المعقول كويسسس اووي

انا مش بحب الميكب الاوفر ابدا
لو خارجه بحطه بيسط اووي

لان علي فكره فيه بنات هبله مفكره انها كل ماتزود في الميكب هتبقا حلوة
مع ان بيبقا العكس بيتكون وحشه جداا

كل ماالميكب كان رقيق كل مالبنت كانت جميله ورقيقه

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دي اكيد مركه عبيلو واديله ههههههههه
> 
> بصي يارورو في اي حاجه في الدنيا المعقول كويسسس اووي
> ...


*اكيد طبعا البساطة حلوة فى كل شىء 
انا بشوف بنات من كتر الميكب 
بتبقى خايفة تضحك لوشها يشقق هههههههه 
بس ايه رايك 
يلا علشان نلحق الفرح يا اشف :t33:
*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقولكم ايه بنات
> قبلتنى الصورة دى على الفيس
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههـ آلصورة للأسف حقيقية مع بنآت مش قليلين
مفروض وظيفة آلميكب أصلاً إنه " رتوش " *تغطى آلمشآكل وتبرز منآطق آلجمآل عند آلبنت*
بس جمآل عمل حآدثة مع آللى بيحصله هههههـ

ملحوظة لآحظتهآ كتير إن معظم آلبنآت شكلهم أحلى من غير ميكب
يمكن لإنه *مش بيتحط كمآن بحرفيه*

عن نفسى مش بحسه بيليق عليآ وبطبيعتى أفضل لإن ملآمحى طفولية :spor24:
بس ممكن أحط رتوش فى آلأفرآح





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *
> ههههههههـ آلصورة للأسف حقيقية مع بنآت مش قليلين
> مفروض وظيفة آلميكب أصلاً إنه " رتوش " تغطى آلمشآكل وتبرز منآطق آلجمآل عند آلبنت
> بس جمآل عمل حآدثة مع آللى بيحصله هههههـ
> ...


*
**هو جمال مات ده لسة صغير ههههههههه 
فعلا فى بنات من كتر ماهى مش عارفة تحطوا 
بيبقى موحش شكلها وطبيعتها احلى كتير 
انا بحب المكياج جدا بس 
خفيف يعنى مقدرش محطش بس 
حاجات كدا بسيطة والوان هادية جدا 
لانه بردوا بيدى شكل للوش حلو 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اكيد طبعا البساطة حلوة فى كل شىء
> انا بشوف بنات من كتر الميكب
> بتبقى خايفة تضحك لوشها يشقق هههههههه
> بس ايه رايك
> ...


*حلوة تخاف تشقق دي:t33:

بصي انا اكتر حاجه بتغظني البنات اللي بتبقا حاطة 2 كيلو ميكب
في عز الدهر
وتلاقي وشها عمال بروبرؤ

بجد قمة االفلاح
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حلوة تخاف تشقق دي:t33:
> 
> بصي انا اكتر حاجه بتغظني البنات اللي بتبقا حاطة 2 كيلو ميكب
> في عز الدهر
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
حى على الفلاح :t33:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

*,.*

آلله يرحمكـ يآ جيمى ههههههـ

لآ أنآ مش بيغيظنى آلبروبرق مع إنه وحش قد آلجير
أول مآ أشوف ميكب عينى بتسرح على فآصل آلرآس عن آلرقبة
ألآقى منطقة جيرية وتحتهآ صحرآ بقى 





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آلله يرحمكـ يآ جيمى ههههههـ
> 
> ...


:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آلله يرحمكـ يآ جيمى ههههههـ
> 
> ...


ايوة الله ينور عليكي
بجد شكلهم بيبقا بايخ اووي

مش عارفه مش بيهون عليهم يبيضوا الرقبه ولا ايه:t33:​


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2014)

يا ساتر يارب  ايه ده على الصبح حرام عليكى يا رورو لسه مفطرتش يا شيخة هههههه
ملاحظة الايام دى انه البنات بطلع غلها فى الميكب تلاقى البنت بتحط رقات الوان على وشها اشى ابيض ووراه بينك وعلي العين اخضر فى ازرق واشى فضى مهزلة لما تبصى على بنت بالمنظر ده وتكون ماشية فى عز الضهر يعنى حتى مش سهرة ولا فرح 
حاجة بشعة
المكياج مهم وضرورى لكن ببساطة مجرد تجميل مش اكتر  يعنى انا عن نفسى يوم فرحى قومت اتخنقت مع الكوافير وغسلت وشى وتقريبا يعنى انا اللى حطيت مكياجى بنفسى ههههههههههههه 
كان يوم يالهوى ههههههههههههه  اصلا طبع الكوافيرات يقولك غمضى عينك وصاحبنا دا واخد فى نفسه قلم وكل لما احب ابص على اللى بيعمله يقولى اطمنى يا عروسة متقلقيش تمام قولت ماشى اسيبه وكله هيجى على دماغه فى الاخر 
وكل شويه وهو منهمك فى رسم العين واللوحة اللى بيرسمها اقوله خد بالك مبحبش المكياج التقيل عاواة رقيق وبسيط
ولما فتحت عينيا عيونكم متشوف الا النور عارفين كل الوانات الدنيا فى وشى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ورسمت العين غريبة وتقيييييلة  انا عيط ههههههههه
قولتله ايه ده انا مش عارفة نفسى انا مش كارهه ملامحى علشان انت تخفيها بالمنظر ده
وزعقت اختى معاه وقالتله هى عماله تقولك مبتحبش مكيب تقيل قلها ودا تقيل يا امى دى عروسسة يعنى لازم ابقا بلياتشو علشان اعجب ههههههههههه
وشالى كل ده ووصفتله بظبط عاوزة ايه  وصدقونى البساطة اجمل واشيك بكتيييير من العك ده


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا ساتر يارب  ايه ده على الصبح حرام عليكى يا رورو لسه مفطرتش يا شيخة هههههه
> ملاحظة الايام دى انه البنات بطلع غلها فى الميكب تلاقى البنت بتحط رقات الوان على وشها اشى ابيض ووراه بينك وعلي العين اخضر فى ازرق واشى فضى مهزلة لما تبصى على بنت بالمنظر ده وتكون ماشية فى عز الضهر يعنى حتى مش سهرة ولا فرح
> حاجة بشعة
> المكياج مهم وضرورى لكن ببساطة مجرد تجميل مش اكتر  يعنى انا عن نفسى يوم فرحى قومت اتخنقت مع الكوافير وغسلت وشى وتقريبا يعنى انا اللى حطيت مكياجى بنفسى ههههههههههههه
> ...


هههههـ أهو علشآن كدآ لآزم أعمل بروفة للميك آب قبلهآ
وإلآ هرتكب جنآية وأخش قفص آلزنزآنة بدل آلقفص آلذهبى 

*نيفو وحشآنى *:Love_Mailbox:





*.،*​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ أهو علشآن كدآ لآزم أعمل بروفة للميك آب قبلهآ
> 
> وإلآ هرتكب جنآية وأخش قفص آلزنزآنة بدل آلقفص آلذهبى ​
> *نيفو وحشآنى *:Love_Mailbox:​
> ...


 
 ايوا طبعا لازم  تعملى بروفه للميك اب 
  لان فى ناس بتبقى اصلا جميله و تلاقيها اوحشت 
 و العكس--
 و طبعا الالوان الهاديه و الرقيقه بتبقى احلى-- و المفروض العروسه تحط منيكور ابيض جميل--
 مش عارفا ليه مش بحب المنيكور الاحمر للعروسه--
 وحشانى انتى كمان يا امى


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ أهو علشآن كدآ لآزم أعمل بروفة للميك آب قبلهآ
> وإلآ هرتكب جنآية وأخش قفص آلزنزآنة بدل آلقفص آلذهبى
> 
> *نيفو وحشآنى *:Love_Mailbox:
> ...



ههههههههههه حبيبتى يا ايمى  يارب اشوفك عروسة قمر انتى كمان وحشانى جدااااا خلصتى امتحانات ولا لسه ؟؟
شوفى انا بحس انه الكوافيرات مش بترتاح الا اذا استخدم كل الالوانات اللى عنده هههههههههههههههه  لو عمل ميكب خفيف مبيكونش مبسوط
حصل معايا نفس الموقف يوم فرح اخويا ولما اعترضت قلى يا مدام حضرتك دافعة ميكب سوارية دفعتى سوارية ليه كنتى قولتى انك عاوزة ميكب عادى ونقطى والحمد لله ومن يومها  قررت انى معملش ميكب عند اى كوافير اعمل شعرى ممكن لكن مكياجى انا اللى اعمله


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*مساء اﻻلوانات يا بنات ههههههه *
*منورة يا نيفو وحبو وايمى*​


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2014)

نورك حبيبتى ... وحشانى يا رورو ازيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> نورك حبيبتى ... وحشانى يا رورو ازيك



*نيفو حبيبتى انتى وحشانى اكترخلصتى امتحانات ههههه 
اتا كويسة يا حبيبتى نشكر ربنا 

*


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2014)

دايما يارب تكونى بخير 
خللللللصت يا حبيبتى خلصت وخلصت ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> دايما يارب تكونى بخير
> خللللللصت يا حبيبتى خلصت وخلصت ههههههههه


*ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
الف مبروك عقبال النتيجة 
ومش تنسينا فى الحاجة الساقعة بقى 
كنز دايت ها ههههههه
*


----------



## soul & life (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى
> الف مبروك عقبال النتيجة
> ومش تنسينا فى الحاجة الساقعة بقى
> كنز دايت ها ههههههه
> *



ههههههههههههه انساك دا كلام مش ممكن  لكن للامانة الواد جو نجح منتظرين نتيجة توتا اعرف النتيجة وهفرق ساقع وسخن ومهلبية كمان هههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههه انساك دا كلام مش ممكن  لكن للامانة الواد جو نجح منتظرين نتيجة توتا اعرف النتيجة وهفرق ساقع وسخن ومهلبية كمان هههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo:


هههههههههههه تسلميلى يا حبيبتى
الف مبروك لجو عقبال نانو 
مستنية انا المهلبية بس طبق مش هينفع معايا هههههه


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2014)

صباح الفل للموجودين ومساء الورد اللى بيدخلوا بليل
من عيونى يا رورو انتى تؤمرى امر يا جميل .. محتارة اعمل اكل يه
طلعنا من الصيام زهقنا من الاكل الصيامى بما فيهم السمك وفطرنا زهقنا من الفراخ واللحمة قولولى طابخين ايه النهاردة 
واللى مبيطبخش وبياكل على الجاهز  سمعانى يا بتول وبياكل على الجاهز  اكل ايه النهارة


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> صباح الفل للموجودين ومساء الورد اللى بيدخلوا بليل
> من عيونى يا رورو انتى تؤمرى امر يا جميل .. محتارة اعمل اكل يه
> طلعنا من الصيام زهقنا من الاكل الصيامى بما فيهم السمك وفطرنا زهقنا من الفراخ واللحمة قولولى طابخين ايه النهاردة
> واللى مبيطبخش وبياكل على الجاهز  سمعانى يا بتول وبياكل على الجاهز  اكل ايه النهارة


مساء الورد يا نيفو بما انى عندى مسا معنديش صباح نفسى الحقو مرة هههههههه 
ادعيلى انى اصحى كدا والاقى الصبح انا بلحقوا قبل ما انام 
تسلملى عيونك يا حبيبتى 
ومين سمعك يا نيفو احنا بقينا مقضينها دليفرى 
انا بقالى يومين عند ماما واكلتنى فراخ وملوخية ورز 
عندى بقى لسة مش عارفة هعمل ايه هههههههه
اه سمعاها يا لولو الناس اللى بتاكل على الجاهز ها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> صباح الفل للموجودين ومساء الورد اللى بيدخلوا بليل
> من عيونى يا رورو انتى تؤمرى امر يا جميل .. محتارة اعمل اكل يه
> طلعنا من الصيام زهقنا من الاكل الصيامى بما فيهم السمك وفطرنا زهقنا من الفراخ واللحمة قولولى طابخين ايه النهاردة
> واللى مبيطبخش وبياكل على الجاهز  سمعانى يا بتول وبياكل على الجاهز  اكل ايه النهارة


*دا انا مش سمعاكي
دا انا جايه علي ريحه الطبيخ:2:

بس صدقيني انا لو فكرت ادخل المطبخ هعمل اكل جميل جداا
بس اعمل ايه ماما مش راضيه تديني فرصتي:spor24:

*
*



			اه سمعاها يا لولو الناس اللى بتاكل على الجاهز ها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بس انتي فهماني غلط يارورو
انا مش باكل عالجاهز ولا حاجه
انا بحضر الاكل مع ماما
واما نخلص اكل بلمه واروق المطبخ
يعني بتعب اكتر من اللي بيطبخ اصلا:spor24:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> بس انتي فهماني غلط يارورو
> انا مش باكل عالجاهز ولا حاجه
> انا بحضر الاكل مع ماما
> ...


*لا والله يتتعبى يا بت 
ناقص ماما كمان تاكلك فى بقك 
اجرى يابت انتى من وشى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا والله يتتعبى يا بت
> ناقص ماما كمان تاكلك فى بقك
> اجرى يابت انتى من وشى
> *​


*ياسلام ومتأكلنيش في بوئي ليه
كبرت ولا اكونش كبرت يعني:2:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسلام ومتأكلنيش في بوئي ليه
> كبرت ولا اكونش كبرت يعني:2:
> *​


*ههههههههههههه 
وماله يا بيبى تاكلك 
انا قولت حاجة :**​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه  يا سلام على التعب ال بتحضر مع ماما 
ياما نفسى اعد كده ويجبولى الاكل لحد عندى انشله اسبوع واحد بس بلاش اسبوع يومين كفاية


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

جوعتووونى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> وماله يا بيبى تاكلك
> انا قولت حاجة :**​


*اه فكرتك بتقولي:love34:*​


soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه  يا سلام على التعب ال بتحضر مع ماما
> ياما نفسى اعد كده ويجبولى الاكل لحد عندى انشله اسبوع واحد بس بلاش اسبوع يومين كفاية


*انتي هتعملي زي اختي كل ماتيجي تفضل تقولي يابختتتتتك
وتقر عليا هههههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

*منورة يا نيفو انتى ولولو 
والله وحشنى الرغى معاكم اوى 
انا من قلة الرغى حاسة انى بقيت خرسة ههههههه
سامحنى يارب *
*ايوه يا نيفو قوليلها البت دى 
بنات بتدلع صحيح *​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحة انا متضامنه معاها يلا ربنا يخليك ماما وتدلعى يا حبيبتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا نيفو انتى ولولو
> والله وحشنى الرغى معاكم اوى
> انا من قلة الرغى حاسة انى بقيت خرسة ههههههه
> سامحنى يارب *
> ...


*دا نورك رورو
مين قلة ايه ياختي
قولي تاني كدا هههههه

انا عايشة عشان ادلع اصلا وبس:t17:
*​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منورة يا نيفو انتى ولولو
> والله وحشنى الرغى معاكم اوى
> انا من قلة الرغى حاسة انى بقيت خرسة ههههههه
> سامحنى يارب *
> ...



هههههههههههههههه  نورتى يا رورو حبيبتى 
ال خرسة ال بعد الشر عليكى  تعالى حبيبتى وارغى مع اخواتك 
سبيها تدلع كلنا ادلعنا واللى اكلناه بط طلع علينا وز
مسيره هيطلع عليها وتبقا زينا تفتكر ايام الدلع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحة انا متضامنه معاها يلا ربنا يخليك ماما وتدلعى يا حبيبتى


ايون احب انا التضامن دا

ويخليكي حببيتي تعيشي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دا نورك رورو
> مين قلة ايه ياختي
> قولي تاني كدا هههههه
> 
> ...


*ايه يا بيبى من قللللللة الرغى ههههه
سمعتى ولا لسة 
تعيشى وتدلعى يا روحى ويخليلك ماما وتدلعى على حسها *​


soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههه  نورتى يا رورو حبيبتى
> ال خرسة ال بعد الشر عليكى  تعالى حبيبتى وارغى مع اخواتك
> سبيها تدلع كلنا ادلعنا واللى اكلناه بط طلع علينا وز
> مسيره هيطلع عليها وتبقا زينا تفتكر ايام الدلع



 *ده نورك يا نيفوووو *
* مش لاقية حد ارغى معاه يا نيفووو هههههههه *
* ايون صح عندك حق *
* خليها تعشلها يومين دلع *
* اهى اهى فكرتونى بايام الدلع ههههههه *​


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

منزلتوش ليه تحتفلوا بالثورة يا بنات انتم مش وطنيات ليه
ومتسالونيش انتى ليه منزلتيش مع العيال وابوهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> منزلتوش ليه تحتفلوا بالثورة يا بنات انتم مش وطنيات ليه
> ومتسالونيش انتى ليه منزلتيش مع العيال وابوهم


*ماتفكرنيش يا نيفو وااااااااء 
هموت وانزل صدقينى 
بس ايهاب مش رضى يخدنى معااه 
قالى لو حصلت حاجة هعمل بيكى ايه ههههههههه *


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

هههههههههه العيال وباباهم نزلوا وانا المراسلة بتاعتهم من التلفزيون
انا اللى كسلت الدنيا بتكون زحمة وانا بتخنق من الزحمة فضلت اتابع على النت والتلفزيون


----------



## soul & life (25 يناير 2014)

هههههههههه العيال وباباهم نزلوا وانا المراسلة بتاعتهم من التلفزيون
انا اللى كسلت الدنيا بتكون زحمة وانا بتخنق من الزحمة فضلت اتابع على النت والتلفزيون


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههه العيال وباباهم نزلوا وانا المراسلة بتاعتهم من التلفزيون
> انا اللى كسلت الدنيا بتكون زحمة وانا بتخنق من الزحمة فضلت اتابع على النت والتلفزيون


*حد يضيع فرصة زى دى من ايده يا نيفووو 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

*



			ايه يا بيبى من قللللللة الرغى ههههه
سمعتى ولا لسة 
تعيشى وتدلعى يا روحى ويخليلك ماما وتدلعى على حسها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ااااااه سمعت سمعت بس متزوقيش
اوعي كدا ملختي الكوم:t17:
تعيشي حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ليا

*


> منزلتوش ليه تحتفلوا بالثورة يا بنات انتم مش وطنيات ليه
> ومتسالونيش انتى ليه منزلتيش مع العيال وابوهم


*اخواتي الولاد راحوووا

وانا كنت قاعده باكل رز ولحمه
يرضيكي اسيب اللحمه عشان احتفل تيجي ازاي يعني:t17:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> *
> *اخواتي الولاد راحوووا
> ...


:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2014)

*,.*

*مسآء آلورد على أحلى بنوتآت *
حبيبى يآ وثوقى إنتِ إللى لسه بتدينى أمل فى نفسى 3>
أنآ عندى مشكلة عسيرة مع آلطبيخ , مفيش عمآر بينآ خآلص
أيوة بعرف اعمل آلأكلآت آلأسآسية , بس أنآ مش قآدرة أحب آلطبخ .. مش قآدرة أستمتع بيه
وبم إن فيه هنآ ربآت بيوت كميلآت وطبخآت مآهرآت ,
 فلآزم تدلونى على صرفة تخلينى أحب إنى أطبخ أو *على آلأقل أتقبل آلموضوع* :t17::t17:



 
*.،*​


----------



## soul & life (26 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مسآء آلورد على أحلى بنوتآت *
> حبيبى يآ وثوقى إنتِ إللى لسه بتدينى أمل فى نفسى 3>
> ...



ههههههههههههههه   معلش يا ايمى كلنا وحياتك كنا كده
لكن انا عن نفسى حاولت اتابع برامج طبخ كتير وكل لما اشوف وصفة اجربها وابقا مستمتعة وانا بعملها وافرح اوى لما بتطلع حلوة ابدئى بوصفات سهلة
وكل لما تنجح وصفة من وصفاتك هتحبى تجربى غيرها وهكذا
علفكرة صدق من قال الطبخ فن .. لازم تحبيه علشان اكلك يكون حلو


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه   معلش يا ايمى كلنا وحياتك كنا كده
> لكن انا عن نفسى حاولت اتابع برامج طبخ كتير وكل لما اشوف وصفة اجربها وابقا مستمتعة وانا بعملها وافرح اوى لما بتطلع حلوة ابدئى بوصفات سهلة
> وكل لما تنجح وصفة من وصفاتك هتحبى تجربى غيرها وهكذا
> علفكرة صدق من قال الطبخ فن .. لازم تحبيه علشان اكلك يكون حلو


كمآن وقت للبرآمج 
نيفو أنآ من آلنآس إللى بيآكلوآ علشآن يعيشوآ
يعنى أى حآجة سريعة بتقضى آلغرض , فبحس إن آلسآعآت إللى آلنآس بيقضوهآ فى تحضير آلأكل دول مهدورين من حيآتهم
طب بم إنكـ متآبعة قوليلى على برنآمج متخصص فى آلأكلآت آلسريعة :fun_lol:

 

 
*.،*​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> كمآن وقت للبرآمج
> نيفو أنآ من آلنآس إللى بيآكلوآ علشآن يعيشوآ
> يعنى أى حآجة سريعة بتقضى آلغرض , فبحس إن آلسآعآت إللى آلنآس بيقضوهآ فى تحضير آلأكل دول مهدورين من حيآتهم
> طب بم إنكـ متآبعة قوليلى على برنآمج متخصص فى آلأكلآت آلسريعة
> *.،*​​


ايمى يا حبى وحياتك عندى انا زيك مش بحب المطبخ 
ولا حبيته لغاية دلوقتى 
ربنا يرزقك بواحد يقضيها دليفرى انتى وهو ع طول ههههه 
فعلا المطبخ ده عاوز تحبيه الاول 
وفى ناس بتحبه وليها طولت بال تقعد قدام التليفزيون وتتابع اكلات جديدة 
وتنفذها كمان دى بقى مهارة عند ناس قليلين هههههههه 
هتحبيه بعد الجواز بس غصب عنك :new6:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايمى يا حبى وحياتك عندى انا زيك مش بحب المطبخ
> ولا حبيته لغاية دلوقتى
> ربنا يرزقك بواحد يقضيها دليفرى انتى وهو ع طول ههههه
> فعلا المطبخ ده عاوز تحبيه الاول
> ...


هههههـ أيوهـ هو يآ دليفرى يآ سلطة
أختكـ تآخد جآيزة أوسكآر أحسن إخرآج وتزويق سلطآت:new6:


*مآعتقدش إنى هحبه* , دآ أنآ ممكن أبدل بعريس بيعرف يطبخ ودآ إللى فى إحتمآل أحبه بعد  آلجوآز :new6:





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> هههههـ أيوهـ هو يآ دليفرى يآ سلطة
> أختكـ تآخد جآيزة أوسكآر أحسن إخرآج وتزويق سلطآت:new6:
> 
> 
> ...


:new6::new6:
لا كدا اطمنى طالما عندك طولت بال للتزويق والسلطات 
يبقى فى امل تحبى المطبخ 
وعلى رايك وليه وجع الدماغ 
انتى تاخدى واحد بيحب المطبخ اسهل من العذاب ده كله ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *مسآء آلورد على أحلى بنوتآت *
> حبيبى يآ وثوقى إنتِ إللى لسه بتدينى أمل فى نفسى 3>
> ...


*بصي زي ماقلتلك نيفو ورورو لازم تكوني حابه تقفي في المطبخ وتجربي اكلات عشان اكلك يطلع حلو ..
وبعدين الطبيخ دا نفس وعن تجربه صدقيني
يعني ممكن تعملي طبق سلطه مثلا وتلاقي طعمة جمييل عشان عملاه بحب وبنفس :t17:

بصي انا عن نفسي مش بقف في المطبخ كتير
بس انا واثقه لالا مش واثقه فيك يارب دلوقتي:fun_lol:
واثقه اني لو دخلت المطبخ جربت اي عك هيطلع طعمه حلو
لاني بحب الوقفه في المطبخ اووي 
بس مش لاقيه حد يديني فرصتي

بالنسبه بقا للبرامج فانتي عندك قناة سي بي سي سفرا حبيبتشي:love34:
عليها شوية برامج حلوة اووي
وعليها برنامج اسمة سندوشت وحاجه  ساقعه
دا بيعلمك ازاي تعملي سندوشتات سريعه 
اصلا البرنامج مدته 5 دقايق بالظبط :new6:

وعندك برنامج اسمه علي قد الايد
بيعملوا اكلات جميله وسهله ومش مكلفه في نفس الوقت

دا غير برنامج الشيف الشربيني ووووواوو
جربي انتي بسي اتفرجي علي اي قناه او اي برنامج طبيخ
وصدقيني هتحبي الاكل وهتتعلمي حاجات مش بطاله
وسيبك من الافلام الرومانتيكي شوية:mus13:


وانتي ياست رورو خليكي في الدليفري بتاعك
لحد الراجل مايطفش منك:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

*وانتي ياست رورو خليكي في الدليفري بتاعك
لحد الراجل مايطفش منك:new6:

طب مافيش اذيك يا رورو وحشتينى يا رورو 
مشوفتكيش النهاردة يا رورو 
اخص عليكى يا لولو هههههه 
يابت انا مالى هو اللى بيحب الدليفرى وبيطلبه ويقولى مش تعملى اكل 
حد يتبتر على النعمة ده يبقى حتى حرام
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانتي ياست رورو خليكي في الدليفري بتاعك
> لحد الراجل مايطفش منك:new6:
> 
> طب مافيش اذيك يا رورو وحشتينى يا رورو
> ...


*يقطعك يالولو
بس يابت انا اصلا كنت لسه هجيلك هونييك^,*
وطبعا وحشتي لولو جدااا صدقيني

طالما هو اللي بيطلب وبيحب يبقا ماتتبتريش عالنعمة حرام
:fun_lol:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يقطعك يالولو
> بس يابت انا اصلا كنت لسه هجيلك هونييك^,*
> وطبعا وحشتي لولو جدااا صدقيني
> 
> ...



*بعد الشر على لولو يابت مش تقولى كدا تانى 
وهى وحشتنى موووت 
مستياكى هونيك يلا بسرعة :love45:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بعد الشر على لولو يابت مش تقولى كدا تانى
> وهى وحشتنى موووت
> مستياكى هونيك يلا بسرعة :love45:*​



*ربنا يخليكي ليا يااااارب:love34:

بسرعه ايه جتك نيله يابت 
اللهو الخفي جه

هينام واجي تاني علي طول
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي ليا يااااارب:love34:
> 
> بسرعه ايه جتك نيله يابت
> اللهو الخفي جه
> ...


*ماشى يابيبى 
هستناكى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى يابيبى
> هستناكى *​


*انا جيتي:love34:


ايه رأيكم يابنات تفتكروا السيسي هيترشح للرئاسة ولا لاء ؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا جيتي:love34:
> 
> 
> ايه رأيكم يابنات تفتكروا السيسي هيترشح للرئاسة ولا لاء ؟
> *​


*بصى هو الشعب بيحبه وبيطلب منه انه يترشح 
واعتقد انه مش هيخزل الناس 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بصى هو الشعب بيحبه وبيطلب منه انه يترشح
> واعتقد انه مش هيخزل الناس
> *​


*اممممممم
بس فيه ناس بتقول لو اترشح
فيه ناس كتير مش هتحترموا
لانهم هيفكروا ان عمل كل اللي عملوه دا
عشان يوصل للكرسي ويبقا الريس
مش عشان خايف عالبلد والشعب زي مابيقول


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اممممممم
> بس فيه ناس بتقول لو اترشح
> فيه ناس كتير مش هتحترموا
> لانهم هيفكروا ان عمل كل اللي عملوه دا
> ...


الكلام ده لو هو بيسعى للسلطة والمنصب 
لكن لحد دلوقتى هو مقالش انه هيترشح 
والناس هى اللى بتطالبه بده 
وبعدين بقى احنا شعب دايما منقسم كدا 
جزء عاوزه وجزء مش طايقه 
وجزء مش فاهم حاجة 
بس واضح حبه للبلد يا لولو 
وخوفه عليها ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الكلام ده لو هو بيسعى للسلطة والمنصب
> لكن لحد دلوقتى هو مقالش انه هيترشح
> والناس هى اللى بتطالبه بده
> وبعدين بقى احنا شعب دايما منقسم كدا
> ...


*طبعا واضح جداااااا
وانا عن نفسي هموتت ويبقا الريس بجد
وحتي لو بيسعي ورا كدا هحبه برضو
لانه حقيقي يستحق انه يبقا رئيس


بس الكلام اللي قولتهولك انا سمعتوا من ناس كتير
والصراحه مستغرباهم جداا !
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طبعا واضح جداااااا
> وانا عن نفسي هموتت ويبقا الريس بجد
> وحتي لو بيسعي ورا كدا هحبه برضو
> لانه حقيقي يستحق انه يبقا رئيس
> ...


*سيبك من الكلام اللى بتسمعيه 
الشعب المصرى ده عمره ما هيتغير ههههههه 
مايعجبوش العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب 
يعنى لو واحد بيخاف على البلد بجد 
ويستحق انه يبقى رئيس 
لازم يطلعوا فيه القطط الفاطسة ويقولولك ده طمعان فى الكرسى 
طب يعملكم ايه تانى علشان تعرفوا انه بيحب البلد بجد *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سيبك من الكلام اللى بتسمعيه
> الشعب المصرى ده عمره ما هيتغير ههههههه
> مايعجبوش العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب
> يعنى لو واحد بيخاف على البلد بجد
> ...


*ايوة ياختي صح هو الصيام في رجب والقطط الفاسطة دي

دي ناااس اللي ينفعهم واحد زي مرسي

و5634 في حاره مزنوقة:new6::new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوة ياختي صح هو الصيام في رجب والقطط الفاسطة دي
> 
> دي ناااس اللي ينفعهم واحد زي مرسي
> 
> ...


:t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*حايزين نطشرح سؤال جدشيد للبناتش الموجودشين معانا:t17:

ايه رأيكم في البنت اللي بتتجوز  لمجرد فكرة الجواز وبس
بمعني انها مش بيبقا مهم عندها ابن ربنا ولا لاء
مهم مهم بيشتغل ايه
مش مهم مؤهله ايه
مش مهم بتحبه ولا بيحبها ولا لاء
مش مهم مستواه المادي عامل ازاي
مش مهم مستواه الاجتماعي شكله ايه
.......
وكل المهم  بالنسبالها انها تتجوز وخلاص
وتبقا في ضل راجل زي مايبقولوا
وكل المهم ان اللي موجود النهارده ممكن متلقهوش بكرا
وكل المهم انها تتجوز قبل العمر مايجري بيها وخلاص

ايه رأيكم في التفكير دا ؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حايزين نطشرح سؤال جدشيد للبناتش الموجودشين معانا:t17:
> 
> ايه رأيكم في البنت اللي بتتجوز  لمجرد فكرة الجواز وبس
> بمعني انها مش بيبقا مهم عندها ابن ربنا ولا لاء
> ...


*نووووووووووو كووووووووومنت 
خلينى انا برة الموضوع ده ههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نووووووووووو كووووووووومنت
> خلينى انا برة الموضوع ده ههههههه
> *​


*ونووووو ليه ياختشي
سمي وخطشي برجلك اليمين
:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ونووووو ليه ياختشي
> سمي وخطشي برجلك اليمين
> :fun_lol:
> *​


*ههههههههه لا هقولك رايى بكرة بقى 
علشان ده موضوع كبير ومحتاج رغى وانا مهنجة 
وبنام على نفسى :t17:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه لا هقولك رايى بكرة بقى
> علشان ده موضوع كبير ومحتاج رغى وانا مهنجة
> وبنام على نفسى :t17:*​


*تنامي بدري كداا ياموكوسة ليه

عموما ماشي هستني اعرف رأيك بكرا
ولاوني مخمناه قبل ماتقوليه:t17:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تنامي بدري كداا ياموكوسة ليه
> 
> عموما ماشي هستني اعرف رأيك بكرا
> ولاوني مخمناه قبل ماتقوليه:t17:
> *​


*ههههههههههههه 
يا فاهمنى انت 
طب ما تكتبيه بدالى واهو انا وانتى اتنين:smil15::smil15:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> يا فاهمنى انت
> طب ما تكتبيه بدالى واهو انا وانتى اتنين:smil15::smil15:
> *​


*لالا طبعا ينفعشي
خطنا مش زي بعض
انا خطي احلي:smil15:

:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالا طبعا ينفعشي
> خطنا مش زي بعض
> انا خطي احلي:smil15:
> 
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي زي ماقلتلك نيفو ورورو لازم تكوني حابه تقفي في المطبخ وتجربي اكلات عشان اكلك يطلع حلو ..
> وبعدين الطبيخ دا نفس وعن تجربه صدقيني
> يعني ممكن تعملي طبق سلطه مثلا وتلاقي طعمة جمييل عشان عملاه بحب وبنفس :t17:
> 
> ...


إيه دآ يآ بنت طلعتى بتخدعينى وبتحبى آلطبخ من ورآيآ :cry2:
صدقينى أنآ هنآ مش رومآنتيكية أبداً , *عآرفة إنهآ ترآجيدى* وكل آلرجآلة بيحبوآ آلأكل علشآن كدآ طلبت آلمسآعدة 
بس فعلاً مشكلتى مش فى آلتعليم , أنآ بس بضآيق لمآ بعمل حآجة مش مستمتعة بيهآ

آهآ عآرفة آلشيف شربينى , وعآرفة علآء إبنه ومش مقتنعة إنه شيف ههههه
*بس حلوين آلبرآمج دول يآ وثوقتى هحآول أتآبعهم* 




 
*.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حايزين نطشرح سؤال جدشيد للبناتش الموجودشين معانا:t17:
> 
> ايه رأيكم في البنت اللي بتتجوز  لمجرد فكرة الجواز وبس
> بمعني انها مش بيبقا مهم عندها ابن ربنا ولا لاء
> ...


كويس إنى جيت بعد مآ خلصت آلفقرة آلسيآسية 

*تفكير آلبنت هنآ بيكون رآجع لفكرتهآ عن آلجوآز*
بنآت كتير فى مجتمعآ بيتربوآ على إن آلجوآز هو هدف حيآتهم
طول آلوقت بيجهزوهآ علشآن تكون زوجة آلمستقبل ويملوآ دمآغهآ بإنهآ مش كآملة غير بيه
فبيبقآ آلجوآز محور حيآتهآ ولو مآحصلش أو إتأخر فدآ يقلل من قيمتهآ قدآم نفسهآ
فلو بنت مضغوطة بكل آلأفكآر دى ومعندهآش آلثقة آلكآفية فى نفسهآ أكيد هتقبل بأى عريس مقآبل لقب زوجة




*.،*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> إيه دآ يآ بنت طلعتى بتخدعينى وبتحبى آلطبخ من ورآيآ :cry2:
> صدقينى أنآ هنآ مش رومآنتيكية أبداً , *عآرفة إنهآ ترآجيدى* وكل آلرجآلة بيحبوآ آلأكل علشآن كدآ طلبت آلمسآعدة
> بس فعلاً مشكلتى مش فى آلتعليم , أنآ بس بضآيق لمآ بعمل حآجة مش مستمتعة بيهآ
> 
> ...


*اها بحب جداا اقف في المطبخ 
بس مابطبخش كتير :wub:
مانا بقولك سكروتي جربي تقفي مره في مره هتحبي الموضوع
واما تحبيه هتستمتعي بيه  واما تستمتعي بيه هطلعي احلي الاكلات صدقيني :t13:

برصي انا بحب الشربيني بس مش بحب علاء خالص عكاك:cry2:
*​


إيمليــآ قال:


> كويس إنى جيت بعد مآ خلصت آلفقرة آلسيآسية
> 
> *تفكير آلبنت هنآ بيكون رآجع لفكرتهآ عن آلجوآز*
> بنآت كتير فى مجتمعآ بيتربوآ على إن آلجوآز هو هدف حيآتهم
> ...


*كلامك صح طبعا ياأيمي وانا بأيدك جدا في رأيك
وصدقيني البنت اللي بتفكر بالطريقه دي
وبتوافق اننها تتجوز علشان فكرة الجواز وبس
بتبقا صعبانه عليا جـــدا بأمانه

انا بتعجبني اووي البنت
اللي مش عايزة تتجوز غير اما تبقا مقتنعه بالعريس اللي قدامها
بنسبه كبيره جداا
يااما تفضل من غير جواز انشالله بقا سنها ميت سنه .
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

سلامو عليكو
ازيكم يا بنات


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> سلامو عليكو
> ازيكم يا بنات


*انتى داخلة جامع  هههه 
وعليكم السامو 
منورة المصطبة يا بت
*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى داخلة جامع هههه *
> *وعليكم السامو *
> *منورة المصطبة يا بت*


 ههههههههه لا يابت انا لو داخلة جامع هقول دسطور يا سيادنا 
شوفتي الفرق
ازيك يا رورتي عاملة ايه 
و عاملة ايه في الجو الغريب دة
انا سامعة صوت الهوا عمال يخبط في الشباك
انتي سامعة اللي انا سامعاه و لا انا جالي الهوسهوس هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

*وعليكم الساموو ورحمته وبركاتة ^,*

اه ياميرا الجو النهارده بررد شوية عن الايام اللي عدت*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه لا يابت انا لو داخلة جامع هقول دسطور يا سيادنا
> شوفتي الفرق
> ازيك يا رورتي عاملة ايه
> و عاملة ايه في الجو الغريب دة
> ...


*ههههه اه شوفتى الفرق
انا تمام الحمد لله عاملة زهقانة على ملانة
ﻻ مش سامعة حاجة انا علشان قاعدة فى اﻻوضة الى جوة خالص
بعيد عن الشارع اكيد يا روحى جالك الهسهس ههههه
*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههه اه شوفتى الفرق*
> *انا تمام الحمد لله عاملة زهقانة على ملانة*
> *ﻻ مش سامعة حاجة انا علشان قاعدة فى اﻻوضة الى جوة خالص*
> *بعيد عن الشارع اكيد يا روحى جالك الهسهس ههههه*


 طب كويس انا كدة اتطمنت على نفسي هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وعليكم الساموو ورحمته وبركاتة ^,**​
> 
> *اه ياميرا الجو النهارده بررد شوية عن الايام اللي عدت*​


 برد بس
و لا الهوا بيخبط في الشباك
حددي لو سمحتي هههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههه اه شوفتى الفرق*
> *انا تمام الحمد لله عاملة زهقانة على ملانة*
> *ﻻ مش سامعة حاجة انا علشان قاعدة فى اﻻوضة الى جوة خالص*
> *بعيد عن الشارع اكيد يا روحى جالك الهسهس ههههه*


 طب كويس يا اوختي
انا كدة اتطمنت على نفسي هههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> برد بس
> و لا الهوا بيخبط في الشباك
> حددي لو سمحتي هههههههههه


*اه صدقيني من شوية الهوا خبط في الشباك 
بس خبطة واحده بس:999:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه صدقيني من شوية الهوا خبط في الشباك *
> *بس خبطة واحده بس:999:*​


 مش مهم خبطة واحدة و لا اكتر
المهم انه خبط ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش مهم خبطة واحدة و لا اكتر
> المهم انه خبط ههههههه


*اصلك مش فاهمة
هو خبط خبطة واحده
وجه يخبط تاني
روحت بصاله يعيني
خاف يخبط تاني:smil16:

قوليلي ياميرا انتي ليه مفكرتيش تنزلي تشتغلي طالما زهقانة :cry2:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اصلك مش فاهمة*
> *هو خبط خبطة واحده*
> *وجه يخبط تاني*
> *روحت بصاله يعيني*
> ...


هههههههههه لا طلع شاطر اهو و بيسمع الكلام
احم احم ايه السؤال المحرج دهون 
هاتيلي شغل مناسب و في مكان مناسب و مواعيد عمل كويسة و مرتب كويس و ساعتها هبقى اشوف اذا كنت هشتغل و لا لا هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه لا طلع شاطر اهو و بيسمع الكلام
> احم احم ايه السؤال المحرج دهون
> هاتيلي شغل مناسب و في مكان مناسب و مواعيد عمل كويسة و مرتب كويس و ساعتها هبقى اشوف اذا كنت هشتغل و لا لا هههههههه


*قالولك عليا بشتغل في جرنال الوسيط ولا ايه هههههههههه

يعني انتي المبدأ عندك وعند مامتك موجود ولا مرفوض
مبدأ الشغل يعني ؟
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قالولك عليا بشتغل في جرنال الوسيط ولا ايه هههههههههه*​
> *يعني انتي المبدأ عندك وعند مامتك موجود ولا مرفوض*
> *مبدأ الشغل يعني ؟*​


 الشغل دة احسن حاجة يعملها الانسان في حياته
انتي مش عاوزة تشتغلي ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> الشغل دة احسن حاجة يعملها الانسان في حياته
> انتي مش عاوزة تشتغلي ؟


*انا نفسي اشتغل طبعا عالاقل اسلي وقتي
بس ماما واخواتي مش راضين*






طيب انتي مدورتيش علي شغل ؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا نفسي اشتغل طبعا عالاقل اسلي وقتي*
> *بس ماما واخواتي مش راضين*
> 
> 
> ...


 شوفي في البداية كنت متحمسة و بدور لكن دلوقتي ماليش نفس اشتغل و لا اعمل اي حاجة
ربنا يسهل و يدبر الامور
صليلي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> شوفي في البداية كنت متحمسة و بدور لكن دلوقتي ماليش نفس اشتغل و لا اعمل اي حاجة
> ربنا يسهل و يدبر الامور
> صليلي


*اساسا البلد دلوقتي بايظة ومفيهاش شغل وكلها قلق
اتكني في بيتكم احسن : )

ربنا يدبر كل امورك للخير حبيبتي
وصلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكي وترعاكي .
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اساسا البلد دلوقتي بايظة ومفيهاش شغل وكلها قلق*
> *اتكني في بيتكم احسن : )*​
> *ربنا يدبر كل امورك للخير حبيبتي*
> *وصلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكي وترعاكي .*​


 ههههههههه مفيش احسن من قعدة البيت بلا شغل بلا بتاع 
شكرا حبيبة قلبي ربنا يسمع منك يارب


----------



## soul & life (28 يناير 2014)

كل دا حصل وانا مش واخدة بالى دا انتم رغيتوا رغى رهييب  بتتكلموا كل ده امتا؟؟
ايميليا اتفرجى على سبسى سفرة وعلى فتافيت فيها برامج جميلة
فى واد مجنون كده اسمه جاك بيعمل اجدع اكلة فى دقايق معدودة ده على فتافيت هجبلك اسم البرنامج ولينك الموقع تقدرى تدخلى من النت وتشوفى كل حلقاته

اما موضوع الجواز بتاع البنات اللى اصبحت موضة الايام دى يا دوب البت تكمل ال 18 وتلاقيها اتهوست وكل تفكرها فى الجواز والعريس  شكله ايه واى واحد يكلمها تحس انها المفروض تأقلم نفسها انها فى حالة استعداد للفرح ههههه والخطوبة
وضع سخيف بالشكل ده حقروا من موقف المرأة فى المجتمع وزى ما نكون اتخلقنا مخصوص علشان لحظة الارتباط 
بنات مستفزة اى نعم من حقها تحلم ببيت وعيلة انما لو اتاخرت شوية يعنى الدنيا مش هتتهد ولو متجوزتش خالص يعنى هيحصل ايه يعنى اللى اتجوزوا اخدوا ايه بلا خيبة اسألونى انا هههههههه
الجواز  فى حد ذاته دا شىء جميل ومقدس الترابط والاستقرار بناء اسرة تكونى مسئولة عنها كله ده رائع .. انما البنات اللى هتتهبل على الخطوبة والجواز ميعرفوش اى حاجة عن كده هما بس فرحانين بالشبكة والفسحة وتحكى لدى عن خطبها  وكده يعنى شغل بنات
ربنا يهدى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 فبراير 2014)

بنتوتات.. وحشتوني


----------



## Desert Rose (15 فبراير 2014)

اين انتم ؟؟؟؟:smile02 المنتدى بقا فاضى ليه ؟ فين الناس ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

معاكى حق يا روز حاسة المنتدى فاضى الايام دى بتول مبتدخلش علشان مشغولة مع مامتها وعدم دخولها مأثر جامدعلينا كلنا يارب  ربنا يطمنها على مامتها وترجع تنور من تانى 
 رورو كمان احيانا بتكون موجودة لكن بصمت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> معاكى حق يا روز حاسة المنتدى فاضى الايام دى بتول مبتدخلش علشان مشغولة مع مامتها وعدم دخولها مأثر جامدعلينا كلنا يارب  ربنا يطمنها على مامتها وترجع تنور من تانى
> رورو كمان احيانا بتكون موجودة لكن بصمت



*الاسباب الحقيقيه اللي مخليه رورو وبتول مستخبيبن

انهم عليهم مراقبه من قضيه البانجو اللي اتمسكوا فيها 
هههنهههههههههننه انا مبحبش الفضايح 
انا بطمنكم عليهم بس *​


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت ايه اللىمدخلك هنا يا عياد يا سوسة انت مبتنمش يا واد انت ههههههههههههه 
وبعدين على فكرة هما متخدين تحرى بس معليهومش قضية بانجو ولا حاجة هههههههههه
اتمسكوا بسلاح ابيض


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت ايه اللىمدخلك هنا يا عياد يا سوسة انت مبتنمش يا واد انت ههههههههههههه
> وبعدين على فكرة هما متخدين تحرى بس معليهومش قضية بانجو ولا حاجة هههههههههه
> اتمسكوا بسلاح ابيض



*قضيه السلاح الابيض خلصت 
لانهم دفعوا رشوه للمعمل الجنائي اللي غير التقارير وطلع انه سلاح اصفر هههههههههه
البانجو ده قضيه تاني *​


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههههه يا ابنى امشى من هنا نساء المنتدى هيتلموا عليك يكسروك وانت مش ناقص
مكنش بانجو يا فالح كان حاجة تانيه  واسألنى انا *_^


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه يا ابنى امشى من هنا نساء المنتدى هيتلموا عليك يكسروك وانت مش ناقص
> مكنش بانجو يا فالح كان حاجة تانيه  واسألنى انا *_^



*مهو من حظهم انهم اتمسكوا بالبانجو اللي مع بتول بس 
مخدوش بالهم من البودره اللي كانت مع رورو *​


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ياخرابى شكلك هتموت ضرب 
انا مليش دعوة هو اللى بيقول دى بتول لو سمعتك هتعجك عج


----------



## tamav maria (15 فبراير 2014)

انا سامعه نميمه هنا علي رورو وبتول 
علي فكره ياسوسه انت ونيفو غلطانين 
كل اللي انا سمعته ان الطابور الخامس دبر لهم تهمه
لكن الحمدلله طلعوا براءه وهايظهروا حالا ع الشاشه عشان يثبتوا برائتهم


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه  مش كده برضو صدقينى يا حبيبتى بحاول اقنعه السوسه ده مش راضى يقتنع اخر مزهقت قولتله هتموت ضرب بس تيجى بتول هتعجه زى العجه كده ههههههههههههه  منورة تموفة


----------



## Desert Rose (15 فبراير 2014)

ايه ده ؟ ده طلع الموضوع كبير وفيه قضايا ومحاكم :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده ؟ ده طلع الموضوع كبير وفيه قضايا ومحاكم :smile02:smile02:smile02



هههههههههههههههههههه منك لله ياعياد سوسه شنعت بالبنات هههههه
لالالا هو مجرد تحرى علشان اتمسكوا بسلاح ابيض :smile02:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (15 فبراير 2014)

ههههههه انا سامعه ان فيه مخدرات , طيب مش يقولو انهم معاهم ايه الانانية ديه ؟ :smile02:smile02


----------



## soul & life (15 فبراير 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه انا سامعه ان فيه مخدرات , طيب مش يقولو انهم معاهم ايه الانانية ديه ؟ :smile02:smile02



هههههههههههههههههههههههه  يالهوتى ايه ده طلعنا كلنا اصحاب مزاج عالى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

*عياد خسئت مين دوول اللى بيتجارو فى بانجوو 
قولتلك 100 مرة 
كانا طالعين رحلة صيح انا ولولو 
واصطدنا شوية سمك قولنا نقليهم بقى ونتغدى 
قوم ايه جبنا دقيق قوم اييييييييه 
مسكونا بالدقيق وافتكروه بودرة 
يرضيكم يهديكم يا ناااس ده دقيق فيش فايدة 
اشوف فيك 6 شهور يا عياد زى ما شنعت بينا هههههههه 
مسائكم ورررد يا بنات *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عياد خسئت مين دوول اللى بيتجارو فى بانجوو
> قولتلك 100 مرة
> كانا طالعين رحلة صيح انا ولولو
> واصطدنا شوية سمك قولنا نقليهم بقى ونتغدى
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه  مساء الفل يا بيضة ازيك نورتى حبيبتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه  مساء الفل يا بيضة ازيك نورتى حبيبتى



*سالورد عليكى يا نيفوووو عاملة ايه يا حبيبتى 
عاجبك اللى عياد بيقولوا ده عاجيك اقتله ولا اقتله ونستريح :gun::gun:*


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه انا بقول نقتله احسن ونستريح


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه انا بقول نقتله احسن ونستريح


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه بس كدا هنخش السجن 
شوفلنا حاجة تانى ههههههههه 
*


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

لالا متخافيش هنقول عليه كان من الاخوان ومحدش هيعملنا حاجة ههههههههه

اقولك قبل منموته نلبسه تيشيرت رابعة وكده يبقا الموضوع منتهى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لالا متخافيش هنقول عليه كان من الاخوان ومحدش هيعملنا حاجة ههههههههه
> 
> اقولك قبل منموته نلبسه تيشيرت رابعة وكده يبقا الموضوع منتهى


*والله فكرة حلوووة ههههههههههههههههه 
هو بس يلبس التيشرت بتاع رابعة والموضوع انتهى ههههههههه *


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههه ايون طبعا اومال ايه احنا بنلعب دا تخطيط يا بنتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ايون طبعا اومال ايه احنا بنلعب دا تخطيط يا بنتى


:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

رورو اتصلتى ببتول النهاردة؟ معرفش مامتها عملت العملية او لسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> رورو اتصلتى ببتول النهاردة؟ معرفش مامتها عملت العملية او لسه



*اه يا حبيبتى كلمتها عملتها نشكر ربنا وبكرة رايحة للدكتور تانى يطمنهم ويشيل الرباط 
هى كويسة وبتسلم عليكم كلكم *


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

الحمد لله حمدلله على سلامتها سلميلى عليها كتير خالص
لانها وحشتنى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الحمد لله حمدلله على سلامتها سلميلى عليها كتير خالص
> لانها وحشتنى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*نشكر ربنا على سلامتها 
ان شالله مامتها تبقى كويسة والبيت يفضى شوية وهتفتح 
جوجو ووزره وكلهم عندها *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 فبراير 2014)

*طب حمد الله علي سلامتها 
 انا رائي تسيبوني اعيش بقي حلاوه السلامه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طب حمد الله علي سلامتها
> انا رائي تسيبوني اعيش بقي حلاوه السلامه
> *​


:act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## soul & life (16 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طب حمد الله علي سلامتها
> انا رائي تسيبوني اعيش بقي حلاوه السلامه
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه ابداااااااااااااااااااا لالالالالالالالا ممكن:bud::bud:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
تصدقوا واحشتني المصطبه قوي وقعدتها ومواضيعها


في شو بترغوا يا بنات المصطبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ولا نفتح موضوع جديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

منورين يارجاله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> تصدقوا واحشتني المصطبه قوي وقعدتها ومواضيعها
> 
> 
> ...


 اييييييييوووون
فاكره مواضيع الرقب الطويله فسوات وفسوتان-- ده طول الرقبه 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> منورين يارجاله


 
 بنورك يا كبييير 



هههههههههههه اقصد يا طويييل ههههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بنورك يا كبييير
> 
> 
> 
> هههههههههههه اقصد يا طويييل ههههههههههههههه:smil15:



اجرى يابت اشتغلى 
هبلغ عنك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> اجرى يابت اشتغلى
> هبلغ عنك



 اسمها بنت
 مديرينى فى الاجتماع ههههههههه- شحنتهم فى الاوضه و قفلت عليهم و سلمتهم كل الريبورتات و الفايلات ههههههههههههه و قاعده بشم نفسى شويه 
مااالك انت :act19:
 ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اييييييييوووون
> فاكره مواضيع الرقب الطويله فسوات وفسوتان-- ده طول الرقبه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه
ودي تتنسي برده يا حبوا 
 شكلهم من ساعتها مدخلش حد برقبه 
كله قلع رقبته بره الموضوع 
هههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اسمها بنت
> مديرينى فى الاجتماع ههههههههه- شحنتهم فى الاوضه و قفلت عليهم و سلمتهم كل الريبورتات و الفايلات ههههههههههههه و قاعده بشم نفسى شويه
> مااالك انت :act19:
> ههههههههههههههههه


لا بت 
وبرضه لازم تكونى امينه فى الشغل 
وقت الشغل شغل ووقت البريك بريك 
امال بتاخدوا بريك ليه 
علشان تشمي نفسك فيه هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> لا بت
> وبرضه لازم تكونى امينه فى الشغل
> وقت الشغل شغل ووقت البريك بريك
> امال بتاخدوا بريك ليه
> علشان تشمي نفسك فيه هههههههه


 
انا عمتا دلوقتى فى وقت البريك---:mus13:
شوف نفسك انت بئا بتعمل عندك ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا كمان هروح ابلغ--
هتبلغ هبلغ بس -- ها


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا عمتا دلوقتى فى وقت البريك---:mus13:
> شوف نفسك انت بئا بتعمل عندك ايه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كمان هروح ابلغ--
> هتبلغ هبلغ بس -- ها


قال بريك قال 
انا النهاردة اجازة اصلا ونازل الشغل هههههههههههههههه
بلغى براحتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

ايه يا جووووو مالك ومال المصطبه هنا

هش علي مصطبتك لو لسه شغاله اصلا
ههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

حدش عاوز ينسون


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه يا جووووو مالك ومال المصطبه هنا
> 
> هش علي مصطبتك لو لسه شغاله اصلا
> ههههههههههه


انا قولت اساعدكم حبه 
بدل ما انتوا قاعدين تنشوا كدة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> قال بريك قال
> انا النهاردة اجازة اصلا ونازل الشغل هههههههههههههههه
> بلغى براحتك


 اجازه ليه و نازل الشغل ليه ؟؟
 ايون بريك---- من 12 لحد 1
بس عمتا انا بشتغل و بكتب و بعمل كل حاجه فى نفس ذات الوقت ههههههههههه:t39:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

ههههههههههههههه وهي فين المساعده دي

انت داخل تنقار في حبوا

مش تساعد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> حدش عاوز ينسون


 لا يا خويا -- عايزين  يتزكرون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه وهي فين المساعده دي
> 
> انت داخل تنقار في حبوا
> 
> مش تساعد


 ايوا يا نيفو شايفه الغتاتا :ranting:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا نيفو شايفه الغتاتا :ranting:



معلش يا حبيبي الفضي وحش برده

نستحمله انهارده ولحد ما نشوف اخرتها


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

انتو الجوز على ولا ايه


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

انت اللي دخلت بينا

فاستحمل بقي اللي يجرلك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> انتو الجوز على ولا ايه


:Turtle_Dove: :Turtle_Dove:


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

ملايكة يا اخواتى 
هاه مين فيكم هتعزمنى على الغدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ملايكة يا اخواتى
> هاه مين فيكم هتعزمنى على الغدا


داخل على طمع-- بيعزم علينا بينسون -- و بيسئل على الغداء--
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> داخل على طمع-- بيعزم علينا بينسون -- و بيسئل على الغداء--
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ده انا غلبااااااااان 
معنديش غير شاى وينسون وكركديه وقرفه 
معنديش اكل هنا انا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ده انا غلبااااااااان
> معنديش غير شاى وينسون وكركديه وقرفه
> معنديش اكل هنا انا


:361nl:
خد طبق المكرونه الصيامى ده هههههههههههههههههههه
 انزل اغابى -- السوبرماركت الى جنب الكنيسه ده-- عندهم حجات صيامى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير تجنن--


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :361nl:
> خد طبق المكرونه الصيامى ده هههههههههههههههههههه
> انزل اغابى -- السوبرماركت الى جنب الكنيسه ده-- عندهم حجات صيامى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير تجنن--


هقعد اطبخ فى الشغل يعنى :act19:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ملايكة يا اخواتى
> هاه مين فيكم هتعزمنى على الغدا



تصدق انا كومان جعان

شوفلنا حد يعزمنا بقي 

لحد ما اختي تعمل الغدا وتنزله :new8:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> هقعد اطبخ فى الشغل يعنى :act19:


 اكل جاهز يا اخى-- 
روح اطلب سندوتش حواوشى صيامى و قول له يسخنهولك كمان-- بيبقى تححححفه و سخن مولع--


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تصدق انا كومان جعان
> 
> شوفلنا حد يعزمنا بقي
> 
> لحد ما اختي تعمل الغدا وتنزله :new8:


البت حبوا موجودة اهى 



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اكل جاهز يا اخى--
> روح اطلب سندوتش حواوشى صيامى و قول له يسخنهولك كمان-- بيبقى تححححفه و سخن مولع--


بكام السندوتش طيب وانا ابعت الواد يجيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

طول ما بتقول يا بت مش هقول لك 
هههههههههههه

 انا اصلا مش فاكرا بكام--هههههههه
 كفايه انك قعدت تقول سايبه الشغل و قاعده-- اديهم طلعوا و طلعولى كام شغلانه سوده محتاسه فيهم اهو


----------



## oesi no (25 مارس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طول ما بتقول يا بت مش هقول لك
> هههههههههههه
> 
> انا اصلا مش فاكرا بكام--هههههههه
> كفايه انك قعدت تقول سايبه الشغل و قاعده-- اديهم طلعوا و طلعولى كام شغلانه سوده محتاسه فيهم اهو


طاه ياه قول بكام طاه 
احسسسسسسسسسسسن 
امال بتقبضى قد كدددددددددددددددة على قلبك اخر الشهر على اساس ايه 
ما لازم تشتغلى ويطلع عينك:smil15:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مارس 2014)

oesi no قال:


> طاه ياه قول بكام طاه
> احسسسسسسسسسسسن
> امال بتقبضى قد كدددددددددددددددة على قلبك اخر الشهر على اساس ايه
> ما لازم تشتغلى ويطلع عينك:smil15:


:yaka:

 يا ساااتر 
 ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 يوليو 2014)

*هي المصطبه دي نامت ليه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2014)

*صباحو فل ياللى هنا 
وحشنى الرغى هنا اووى يا بنات 
هلموا بقى وتعالوا شوفلنا موضوع نرغى فيه 
بقى وجعنى من قلة الرغى هههههههه 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2014)

ياااااااااه هلموااا دى بقالنا كتيير مقلنهااش ههههههههههههههه
 ازييك رورو
شوفتى فيديو الراجل الى بيضرب الاطفال فى دار الايتام ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ياااااااااه هلموااا دى بقالنا كتيير مقلنهااش ههههههههههههههه
> ازييك رورو
> شوفتى فيديو الراجل الى بيضرب الاطفال فى دار الايتام ؟


*اى خدمة يا حبو قولتهالك اهووو 
اعمل ايه وحشنى الرغى قولت اما ادخل هنا ارغى شوية 
تمام يا حبيبتى 
لا مش شوفته يا حبو لسة الحقينى بيه *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أغسطس 2014)

يخبر يا رور ده قالب الدنيا -- دا انا شوفته امبارح قعدت اعيط للنهرده الصبح 
عايزا امسك الراجل اقتله


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخبر يا رور ده قالب الدنيا -- دا انا شوفته امبارح قعدت اعيط للنهرده الصبح
> عايزا امسك الراجل اقتله


*انا سمعت عنه 
اصل اختك امبارح كانت نايمة تقريبا اليوم كله هههههههههه 
يادوب فوقت من الغيبوبة النهاردة *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2021)

فين الايام الجميله دي والضحك اللي من القلب
واحشني كل نفر ونفره كانوا هنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> فين الايام الجميله دي والضحك اللي من القلب
> واحشني كل نفر ونفره كانوا هنا



ياااااااه الواحد يفطس ضحك لما يقلب فى الموضوع دا ههههه
فعلا كل نفر و نفره لهم وحشه كبيره


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ياااااااه الواحد يفطس ضحك لما يقلب فى الموضوع دا ههههه
> فعلا كل نفر و نفره لهم وحشه كبيره


 اياااام بقي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اياااام بقي



على رائيك .... ايااام 
و دلوقتى اياام بردوا ههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> على رائيك .... ايااام
> و دلوقتى اياام بردوا ههههه



الايام ورانا ورانا برده ههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

هههههههه ايون نعمل ايه 
مافيش مفررر هههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههه ايون نعمل ايه
> مافيش مفررر هههه


 المفر نفسه هرب منها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

طب ما نهرب مع المفر ... شوفى كدا راح فين و نروح وراه ههههههه
اااه  اااه ...شويه و اقوم اكمل مواعين و عايزا اعمل كام طبخه كدا...
 انه يوم السبت 
يعنى يوم الطبيخ و التنظيف الى بقعد عليه اسبوووع


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طب ما نهرب مع المفر ... شوفى كدا راح فين و نروح وراه ههههههه
> اااه  اااه ...شويه و اقوم اكمل مواعين و عايزا اعمل كام طبخه كدا...
> انه يوم السبت
> يعنى يوم الطبيخ و التنظيف الى بقعد عليه اسبوووع


اهو دا اللي مفيش مفر منه
فكرتيني ليه بالمواعين يا اختاه
كنت بستهبل وقولت اخلص شغل الشنطه اللي ماباين ليها خلاص دي
واقوم انا كمان ادخل لبيت المعركه الكبري 
وربنا يقويتا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

هههههه
انا عايزا اشترى جوانتى... لان المواعين بردت صوابعي و تشققت الاظافر 
و بقينا مش محصلين صوابع ايد ام سحلول 
شغل الشنطه ... اتتاجرين فى الشنطه  يا اختاه ههههههه
شغلى ترانيم بئا و انتى فى المعركه هههههه هتفرق كتير بجد 
ربنا معاكى  يا جميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههه
> انا عايزا اشترى جوانتى... لان المواعين بردت صوابعي و تشققت الاظافر
> و بقينا مش محصلين صوابع ايد ام سحلول
> 
> ...




ام سحلول ظافرها احلي كمان مننا هههههههه

اه بشتغل شنط كروشية وببيعها 

بشغل صوتي وقت المواعين والتنضيف 
اوقات الروقان برنم مع نفسي

واوقات تانيه بشغل سارينه الزعيق في عيالي 
ولنا الله في كل الحالات


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

بجد ؟ بتشتغلى شنط كروشيه و بتبعيها؟ 
الا ما شوفنه ولا انتاج من انتاجاتك يعنى ... مش تفرجينا 
انا زمااان كنت تجيب الحاجه ساده من هنا و احولها سواريه من هنا هههه
سواء فستان او شنطه 
كنت بشتغل تريكو و كروشيه و كانافا .عملت تابلوهات و عملت مساكات مطبخ 
 عملت شالات
الشنطه كنت اشتغل حسب تعليمات الراهبه و هى كانت تاخد الشغل و ترجعهالى شنطه هههههه 
تربيه راهبات المانى بئا ههههه
اتعلمت على ادهم شغل كتير ... ربنا يمسيهم بالخير


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بجد ؟ بتشتغلى شنط كروشيه و بتبعيها؟
> الا ما شوفنه ولا انتاج من انتاجاتك يعنى ... مش تفرجينا
> انا زمااان كنت تجيب الحاجه ساده من هنا و احولها سواريه من هنا هههه
> سواء فستان او شنطه
> ...


واوووووو 
دا انتي فنانه بقي متنوعه
انا بعشق برده الشغل بالخيط
هابقي ابعتلك الصور تشوفيها واعرف رايك اكيد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> واوووووو
> دا انتي فنانه بقي متنوعه
> انا بعشق برده الشغل بالخيط
> هابقي ابعتلك الصور تشوفيها واعرف رايك اكيد



كنت ... لكن دلوقتى خلاص 
بطلت اعمل حاجه ...جوايه طاقه فنيه مهدوره هههههههه 
ماشى فى انتظار اعمالك الفنيه يا جميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كنت ... لكن دلوقتى خلاص
> بطلت اعمل حاجه ...جوايه طاقه فنيه مهدوره هههههههه
> ماشى فى انتظار اعمالك الفنيه يا جميل



انا لسه بقول ياهادي مش هتلاقيها فنيه اووووي يعني
انا منزله موضوع هنا في الاجتماعيات فيه الجروب بتاعي
حاولي تشوفي اللينك هيفتح معاكي ولا ايه


----------



## girgis2 (28 فبراير 2021)

*أيه اللي فكركم بالأيام دي دلوقتي ؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2021)

girgis2 قال:


> *أيه اللي فكركم بالأيام دي دلوقتي ؟؟*


الاشتياق للرغي 
منور المصطبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا لسه بقول ياهادي مش هتلاقيها فنيه اووووي يعني
> انا منزله موضوع هنا في الاجتماعيات فيه الجروب بتاعي
> حاولي تشوفي اللينك هيفتح معاكي ولا ايه



بجد ... اروح انقب عليه كدا و اشوف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2021)

girgis2 قال:


> *أيه اللي فكركم بالأيام دي دلوقتي ؟؟*



ابدا ... روح من ارواح الماضى شكلها حضرت و لبستنا هههههههه
بس عمتا حلو اننا نفتكر الايام دى ... لانها فى نفس الوقت بتفكرنا بناس الايام دى الى اختفوا


----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2022)

*الله يانيفو موضوع حلو وذكريات لاتنسى هنا كنت بقلب في المواضيع لقيت موضوعك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يونيو 2022)

عديت من فتره وافتكرت كل اللي كانوا فيه واحلي ايام وذكريات 
وزعلت انها انتهت للاسف


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2022)

*صح ايام واعضاء لاينسون ولكن تبقى الذكريات ونتذكرهم بخير دايما ونشتاق لهم*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2022)

فعلا
ياريت حد يعدي ويرجع الذكريات دي من تاني 
ونرجع نرغي ونهزر براحتنا


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2022)

*ياريت يرجعو يانيفو *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2022)

كلدانية قال:


> *ياريت يرجعو يانيفو *


يارب


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2022)

*يلا اهو موجودين انا وانتي وتحلى المسطبة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2022)

الله بقي 
طب نرغي في ايه


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2022)

*بكيفك ياقمر اي موضوع نشتغل فيه احسن من الهدوء ومفيش شغل في المنتدى حاليا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2022)

هههههههه ربنا يبعتلك الشغل 
والمنتدي يرجع 
بصي هو مش هيكون موضوع مناقشه
بس ممكن تعتبرها نصيحه ليا
بتعملي ايه مع الطفل العنيد


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2022)

*الاطفال عموما عنيدين في مرحلة الطفولة ويحبون ان يكون كلامهم ماشي لازم نشغلهم في انشطة رياضية او اي اشياء اخرى لتفريغ عن طاقته يجب التعامل معه بهدوء واستماع له ربما يكون صعب لان الاطفال يلفتون الانتباه بهذه الطريقة الله يكون في العون*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2022)

تمام ربنا يدينا الصبر عليهم 
صلواتك


----------

